#ubuntu-cn 2010-12-27
<hoxily> 大家早上好啊
<Aerowolf>  :) 早上好！
<Linux> 大家好  小弟我弱弱的问个问题
<pocoyo> Linux: 问呗，GG|MM http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<Linux> 如何对局域网进行一次性ping。不需要一个一个地ping
<iFvwm> nmap -sP `routel|sed -n '2p'|awk '{print $1$2}'`
<Linux> iFvwm: 那请问。我的mac地址会在他电脑arp表存在吗？
<Linux> iFvwm: 若他们arp表里不显示我的mac地址的话，那不是我要的目的
<Linux> 刚拿了虚拟机试验了一下。可以刷新他们的arp表
<pocoyo> Linux: 你 ping人家了 当然人家的arp缓存里应该有记录。过一会就可能没了。
<Linux> pocoyo: 赫赫  我要的是整个局域网都有我的mac地址arp表
<pocoyo> Linux: 这不取决于你 得看别人的脸色
<Linux> pocoyo: 当然，除了带了防火墙
<pocoyo> Linux: 你是hacker吗
<wheat0r> 貌似在用了 lightdm 之后出现各种小问题
<NoIE> 刚刚看到一条新闻：12月25日早上8：30左右，浙江温州乐清市虹南公路寨桥村路段，发生一起不寻常的交通事故。一辆牌号为皖K5B323的工程车压死一人，死者是刚被释放不久的蒲岐镇寨桥村村长钱云会。当地村民认为这是一起“圈地杀人”，绝非是一宗交通意外事故，村民不满现场抗议遭到镇压，一些村民被抓。当天晚上，四五百名武警再度进村抓
<NoIE> 人，一些村民被打伤、被抓。该村村民在各大论坛发帖公布真相。
<Been> 大家好。
<pocoyo> Been: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<Linux> pocoyo: 哈哈。你别打击我
<tenzu> op出来干活了!
<pocoyo> Linux: 我想学一下黑别人的技术 :D
<Linux> locate: 哎//这个社会。还能让我们怎么办？只有把网络技术学好。慢慢报复
<Linux> pocoyo: 自学吧。哪个黑客有那么闲？
<pocoyo> Linux: 你呀。
<Linux> pocoyo: 哈哈。在打击我我就要生气了
<Linux> pocoyo: 介绍个东西给你。Dsniff  这个工具我还在找源代码的
<pocoyo> Linux: 我心很诚
<pocoyo> Linux: 以前有个人用这个做 nick.
<Linux> pocoyo: 我不是黑客。/我连菜鸟都比不上
 * MaskRay a hacker is a computer guru
<wheat0r> 偶尔在用某个基于 StatusNet 的微薄点击 post 的时候自动关机，关机过程停止在检查电池状态那一条上，日志里有关的内容只有这些 http://code.bulix.org/hpj75q-79079
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/130720.htm
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/130714.htm
<^k^> ⇪ title: 国产操作系统品牌优势凸显_Linux_cnBeta.COM
<flh> hp m2000 升级硬盘ide后启动慢?为什么？
<ovov> 好久没来了
<ovov> 大家好啊
<pocoyo> ovov: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<ovov> 你发的是什么？
<flh> hi
<^k^> flh, 好  11:42 
<fun> 好
<YangGN2010> 第一次发消息，问个好
<debianer> MaskRay: 不知道libreoffice源代码里有个emacs.el的文件是用来干啥的？
<kasion> 大家好 我们实验室的局域网内检测到有频繁的ARP攻击 有什么解决办法不？ 怎么抓住那只发arp的机器？
<pocoyo> kasion: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<debianer> MaskRay: 我把emacs.el的代码贴上去你看看用来干嘛的？
<debianer> MaskRay: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/82266
<debianer> 各位emacs玩家，帮忙看看这个文件用来干嘛的  http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/82266
<kasion> pocoyo 有办法么？
<camper308> hallo all
<camper308> anybody?
<chisiyuan> test from webchat.freenode.net
<debianer> chisiyuan: 正常
<debianer> camper308: 正常
<chisiyuan> interesting!
<chisiyuan> 大家都吃饭去了？
<fun> 大家公司都管饭吗？
<chisiyuan> 我们每天有三块钱的午餐补助
<camper308> 学生娃，不管饭
<fun> 真好，三块钱虽然不多，但是总比没有强
<camper308> 晚上弄个锅回来，吃火锅
<debianer> 我从源代码安装libreoffice，configure的时候提示：checking for MINIMUM_REQS... no
<ofan> 穷的已经没钱吃饭了
<camper308> 下午买菜去
<camper308> 考完了 释放下
<fun> 天冷，送外卖的不肯送了
<camper308> 无奈物价飞涨，so DIY之
<fun> 啃面包
<chisiyuan> camper308: 你在宿舍做？
<camper308> 恩阿
<camper308> hah
<camper308> 我怕 最后比外面还贵
<camper308> 表被楼管阿姨找上门来
<woju> 12:02 < camper308> 恩阿
<camper308> 所以 ，先贿赂之
<chisiyuan> camper308: 我就是担心这个。宿舍原则上是不能用大功率电器
<camper308> 老熟人了～～已经
<ofan> 自己做更花钱
<camper308> 也许哦，不过有意思哈
<camper308> 早上一起床，发现停电了～～～
<fun> 吃什么菜啊，有的菜很贵哦
<camper308> 突然想起，欠电费了
<camper308> 菜还不知道呢，下午去市里买
<woju> 有没有热门的irc服务器和频道？
<fun> 上次买两个橘子，要18
<camper308> 橘子还这么贵阿？
<camper308> 1.8还买得起 18快 我吃不起哦
<fun> 问老板，老板说是进口，但是很难吃，怀疑假的
<fun> 买的时候没标价钱
<camper308> 哈哈，我现在是搞不懂哦，为啥中国进口的都是贵的，美国进口中国的都便宜呢
<fun> 中国关税高啊
<fun> 美国人工资高啊
<ofan> 俩橘子18...
<camper308> 有一天老板这样说“这个是国产的，贵些”的时候，中国就发达了
<fun> 中国土鸡现在不就比洋鸡贵
<fun> 看来我们快发了
<debianer> camper308: 这个是中国妞，贵一些，你要不
<ofan> http://ludumdare.com/
<fun> 是妞就行啊，:-)
<camper308> 哈哈
<camper308> 中国房价高
<cfy> Kandu: 在不？
<fun> ipod touch优盘价格比较高
<MaskRay> debianer: 没啥用处，可能开发人员用 emacs
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯
<Kandu> cfy: 剛我寫了程式測了下， gcc 沒 fpc 快
<ovov> C luo ,lai le ma?
<debianer> MaskRay: 阿，不会吧，我还以为emacs里能够看office文件了，呵呵
<camper> I am
<camper> ovov
<FrankLv> 我笔记本有线和无线分别连入一个网络，其中一个不能上网。但是我老是碰到不能访问某个地址（好像没走对网络）。需要哪里设置下么？
<ovov> I SEE YOU
<MaskRay> debianer: 设定编辑 LO 的风格，应该是其中有些开发人员用 emacs
<iFvwm> FrankLv: route
<FrankLv> iFvwm: 哦 改路由表，不过两个网络的subnet现在是类似的都是 192.168.1.0/24。 需要不同的subnet吧？其中一个我有权限改。
<iFvwm> FrankLv: 自己的机器，咋没权利了？ route add 就是。
<youngoo> 刚才apt-get ruby-full，发觉cn.archive.ubuntu.org挂了，一直显示Interna 500
<cfy> iFvwm: ee,我准备把脚本写好点。
<cfy> iFvwm: 配上命令行参数。配置文件,pod啥的。
<cfy> iFvwm: test程序。
<cfy> iFvwm: 压片脚本。
<cfy> iFvwm: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/647781/whats-the-best-perl-module-for-hierarchical-and-inheritable-configuration 看看这个，这个模块配置很不错。方便，强大
<^k^> ⇪ title: What's the best Perl module for hierarchical and inheritable configuration? - Stack Overflow
<cfy> iFvwm: 发错，是这个 http://www.daemon.de/ConfigGeneral
<flh> sudo rm /mnt/ps朴树-生如夏花.mp3
<iFvwm> cfy: 先加上改标题的
<iFvwm> pod啥的，那是好看而已。
<cfy> iFvwm: title?那个简单的。已经可以了。
<iFvwm> cfy: 配置文件也要模块。我掐死你。 :D
<cfy> iFvwm: 好看好嘛。主要是给别人有好映像，自己用就完全不用搞这么好了XD
<cfy> iFvwm: ...，正则读入？
<iFvwm> 当然
<iFvwm> 一次性读入就是。自己解析
<iFvwm> split不简单嘛
<iFvwm> map split组合。直接就是hash
<cfy> iFvwm: ...
<cfy> iFvwm: 这个。。。。
<cfy> iFvwm: 我懒。。。
<iFvwm> 我倒是有一个事情问你
<iFvwm> 一句话的。懒虫。
<iFvwm> %hinfo=map{split /: /} @info;
<iFvwm> %hinfo=map{split /:=/} @info;
<Kandu> 剛剛在論壇，看到 tips ： 删除创建时间在30天之前的文件 :  find . -type f -ctime +30 -ctime -3600 -exec rm {} \;
<iFvwm> @url=m"(http|mms|rtsp)://[^\s]*"g; 取出的都是&1。怎么办。 cfy
<iFvwm> Kandu: 2个ctime?
<Kandu> 太無語了， ctime 被解釋成了創建時間
<iFvwm> 那你解释成什么时间呢
<iFvwm> cfy: . 看了没
<Kandu> change time 呀。哪裡有“創建時間”這樣的東西
<ofan> http://tech.163.com/special/chinait2010/  太给力了
<iFvwm> 自己看man嘛
<iFvwm> 没change time的
<iFvwm> 那是m a c 3种
<Kandu> modify time access time change time
<Kandu> 三種
<cfy> iFvwm: 看下命名捕获
<cfy> iFvwm: split 加入第三个参数吧。a=b=c   => a=(b=c)
<Guest20831> 国内的ubuntu 的源好像不能用了
<cfy> iFvwm: 刚才厕所
<yhzm1314> 不会吧
<Kandu> 這個 tip 得讓版主改改。不然讓人笑話的
<cfy> iFvwm: 你这个写法？@url=m/xxx/g ?
<cfy> iFvwm: 可以这样的么？
<Guest20831> 都 是报500的错误
<leos_ding> 都吃饭了没？？
<leos_ding> who 在？出来冒个泡 ……
<cfy> ?
<iFvwm> cfy: 当然可以
<iFvwm> 没（）的时候，正常。加了，就结果变&1了
<cfy> iFvwm: 哦？我试试。你想要啥效果呢？匹配出$_里所有的？我都是写在while里的阿
<cfy> &1?$1?
<iFvwm> 当然
<iFvwm> 全部要输出
<wzlxx> dictd里有什么好的中英字典？
<cfy> iFvwm: while+m///g不行么？我都是那么写
<iFvwm> 我只要最简单的写法
<cfy> i try it
<cfy> iFvwm: @url=m"((?:http|mms|rtsp)://[^\s]*)"g;
<iFvwm> 我就知道你这样
<iFvwm> 不爽的
<cfy> iFvwm: ...
<iFvwm> “”之间强制带()啊
<cfy> ?
<iFvwm> 你?:干吗
<cfy> 带了应该返回$1
<cfy> 不带返回$&,这样速度慢
<iFvwm> 这不好
<cfy> 。。。
<cfy>  那没办法的。
<iFvwm> 我觉得不要的
<cfy> 就是这么用的呀。
<iFvwm> (||)不应该算是$1的格式
<cfy> 全部不要括号应该是返回$&
<iFvwm> 应该是字符串或的格式
<iFvwm> 凭啥当成了$1
<cfy> 嗯？
<cfy> ()阿。
<cfy> 我记得哪里看过的。
<iFvwm> . . 你没理解我的意思吧。
<cfy> 本来是返回匹配的，也就是$&,一旦有
<cfy> 你啥意思？
<cfy> 你的意思是不是加了()后，出错了？
<iFvwm> 那（||）不应该认为是group匹配
<cfy> 变成返回http,mms或者rtsp了吧
<iFvwm> 整个加()的。我就不要你说了
<cfy> echo 'abcd'|perl -e '$_=join "",<>;@c=m/(.)./g;print "@c"'
<cfy> 反正它这么认为了。。。
<iFvwm> 我觉得没道理
<cfy> 怎么没道理？
<iFvwm> (http|mms|rtsp) 不应该认为是需要$1啊。这只是或的写法啊
<cfy> 那你看看结合性嘛
<cfy> 和不需要()的
<cfy> ^a|b$
<iFvwm> 咋不需要
<cfy> (?:^a)|(?:b$)
<iFvwm> 字符串啊。那怎么分隔开
<cfy> 这样等效的。
<cfy> (?:)
<cfy> 用非捕获括号隔开
<iFvwm> 不知道?:是啥。
<cfy> 非捕获的括号
<cfy> (?:)
<iFvwm> 哪里有说明
<iFvwm> 这不关键嘛
<cfy> perldoc perlre
<cfy> 怎么不是。
<iFvwm> 没()你怎么处理或的字符串？
<cfy> 那个@url=m...啥的，没括号返回$&,有就返回括号的内容阿
<cfy> iFvwm: 或不用括号的。
<iFvwm> 纯靠（）判断。这就不对啊
<cfy> iFvwm: 直接写就好了阿。
<iFvwm> 怎么不用（）
<cfy> iFvwm: (?:a|b|c)阿
<iFvwm> 你写出来
<cfy> 本来是(a|b|c)
<iFvwm> 这难受了
<cfy> 把你的(换成(?:
<cfy> 那没办法的。
<iFvwm> 这不在我的理解内了。反而成累赘了
<cfy> 。。。
<jyfl987> lerosua: hi
<apostatedpriest> jyfl987 hi
<jyfl987> apostatedpriest: who are you?
<cfy> apostatedpriest: bot?
<cfy> lerosua: 斗篷。
<woju> 加了个英语频道，里面聊天的听不懂
<apostatedpriest> jyfl987 >>= Need I introduce myself first? Why should I introduce myself in anonymous IRC chatroom?
<apostatedpriest> cfy <- No.
<CyrusYzGTt> 那你用中文跟她們聊，讓她們也聽不懂，或者用拼音
<apostatedpriest> CyrusYzGTt <- 大師一直都很強。
<cfy> apostatedpriest: oh.
<CyrusYzGTt> apostatedpriest§ 大師在哪裏，讓我見識見識
<cfy> iFvwm:  MaskRay: 额。perl学习三部曲，第三部是啥？
<MaskRay> cfy: Mastering Perl
<iFvwm> cfy: nnnd 我不看书的。问我干吗。
<iFvwm> lerosua: 死家伙。
<cfy> iFvwm: ...
<apostatedpriest> CyrusYzGTt <- ä½ 
<iFvwm> 不作声
<cfy> MaskRay: okay,你知道怎么动态加载模块么？
<MaskRay> cfy: modprobe
<cfy> MaskRay: perl模块。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> apostatedpriest§ 爲什麼？
<MaskRay> cfy: 不会
<CyrusYzGTt> iFvwm§ hi,ee小賤人淫娃蕩婦，想你了
<apostatedpriest> CyrusYzGTt <- 呀，夸赞你你就直接接受就行了。
<cfy> MaskRay: 我记得是use,貌似没用。。。我再看看书。。。
<iFvwm> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=63522&start=0 一次性选择。全部测试。 cfy
<apostatedpriest> CyrusYzGTt <- 好吧，淫娃都上了，把我剛才的夸赞無視了吧。
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 在U里，用什么软件可以听网络电台
<CyrusYzGTt> apostatedpriest§ 我接受“大“這個字
<iFvwm> CyrusYzGTt: 想死啊。
<LeonHughes> 请问我用firefox登录www.xici.net，login之后想一直保持我的登录状态，该怎么设置啊？
<kasion> 听网络电台 mplayer+mms吧
<CyrusYzGTt> iFvwm§ 愛人，別生氣。。。。^_^
<cfy> iFvwm: ?
<iFvwm> cfy: 高级的clip.pl啊。
<cfy> iFvwm: 啥意思？
<apostatedpriest> 能問下，有人在Ubuntu下用Git 1.7.2以上版本的嗎？
<iFvwm> if(/^mms/ || /^rtsp/){
<iFvwm>    if(fork()==0){`xterm -e mplayer $_`;exit;}
<cfy> iFvwm: 哦？那个帖子是啥？
<cfy> iFvwm: ...
<iFvwm> 多高级
<cfy> iFvwm: 这点我不想懒。。。我还是手动添加好了。。。。
 * CyrusYzGTt 神碼，又見神碼，興奮啊
<iFvwm> 加啥。加到哪里
<iFvwm> 直接播放就是
<cfy> iFvwm: 哦，我有个脚本监测的。
<iFvwm> 啥监测的
<cfy> iFvwm: 监测某个文件，然后我知道添加115链接进去就好。route上的脚本。
<MengXingHun> wget 貌似批量下载 超过 1GB 以上的文件出现问题？只能单个下载？
<CyrusYzGTt> iFvwm§ ee有沒有最新版的paste-img.pl
<cfy> iFvwm:  13:14:38 up 16 days,  4:27, load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00
<iFvwm> 那还不如我这通用的嘛。
<cfy> iFvwm: 连续开机16天。。。
<iFvwm> 。
<cfy> iFvwm: 我又不一直开电脑。。。
 * MengXingHun is listening to: 梁朝伟 - 风沙 - 无间道(香港版) - (2:25/3:21)
<iFvwm> CyrusYzGTt: 没
<cfy> iFvwm: 而且一选就那个。。。太容易出错了。。。。哪有这么多要下哦。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> iFvwm§ 那。。。那個 img-font.pl呢？
<iFvwm> 我这样操作，独立性强。 cfy
<leos_ding> 哦，有用过libcurl的么？
<iFvwm> CyrusYzGTt: 你干吗。有问题？没问题，就没新版本
<apostatedpriest> MengXingHun >>= Listening to 那個是插件嗎？
<cfy> iFvwm: 而且我的脚本有分辨功能的。lol
<iFvwm> cfy: 吹。就是没看到过
<cfy> iFvwm: 115_的阿
<MengXingHun> apostatedpriest,  不是，自己写的
<cfy> iFvwm: 115_client -f url
<cfy> iFvwm: 你把html的直接保存成url就好阿。
<iFvwm> 这文件嘛。
<MaskRay> cfy: // /()/  //g /()/g 的返回值分别是什么？
<iFvwm> 难得生成文件了。你有没~/.xxxx目录
<leos_ding> libcurl下载东西的时侯网络断开了怎么处理？我这里就段错误了，咋解决？
<iFvwm> slim都有固定queue文件呢。 cfy
<CyrusYzGTt> iFvwm§ 對了，遇到code set 錯誤怎麼處理？
<iFvwm> 不知道。rp好，没碰过
<apostatedpriest> 有人用 Okular 的嗎？
<cfy> MaskRay: $&,$1，迭代匹配的所有$&,迭代匹配的所有$1
<iFvwm> apostatedpriest: 几乎没
<calebot> leos_ding: curl 可以续传的
<cfy> iFvwm: ? slime?
<cfy> iFvwm: ? slim?
<iFvwm> slimrat
<cfy> iFvwm: 我？
<cfy> iFvwm: 不用的。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> apostatedpriest§ 用gnome默認的evince就可以了只要是字體問題，還有符號字體
<MaskRay> cfy: scalar 上下文和 list 上下文，是否带 g，有无 ()，共有8种情况
<iFvwm> cfy: 你可以把115，做成pm加到slimrat
<apostatedpriest> CyrusYzGTt <- 我在裝 FreeBSD，它的 Gnome 更新速度比發布慢半年很不爽。
<jyfl987> 我草 firefox我半天没找到语言包
<iFvwm> 在googlecode
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯。差不多。
<cfy> iFvwm: perl的？slimrat
<apostatedpriest> CyrusYzGTt <- 不過 Okular 之前不能把注釋存放到 PDF 文件中。不知道現在如何。
<calebot> jyfl987: 在 linux 目录下有啊
<iFvwm> 当然，一堆插件 cfy
<leos_ding> calebot: 对，这个我知道，怎么保存续传？下次打开的时侯怎么知道是续传呢？
<cfy> iFvwm: 你写的？
<jyfl987> calebot: 有个p 我是直接下官方那个tgz包的
<iFvwm> 才不是
<calebot> leos_ding: google "curl ç»­ä¼ "
<calebot> jyfl987: xpi 要另外下的
<calebot> jyfl987: 官方下载点就有
<cfy> iFvwm: gui的不喜欢。。。而且我现在都不弄了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> apostatedpriest§ 穩定推倒一切，evince只要你把win下的字體放在/usr/share/fonts/mswinfont/下，還有安裝上popper-*就可以了
<apostatedpriest> CyrusYzGTt <- 我這有很多簡體中文文獻不知道為什麼中文顯示不了。只能看到英文。這些中文文獻的统一特點好像都從CNKI拉下來的。
<jyfl987> calebot: 我没找到 你给我地址看看
<iFvwm> cfy: 你又yy
<calebot> jyfl987: 要哪个版本的？
<cfy> iFvwm: ...,最近没了。。。哈哈
<jyfl987> calebot: 3.6
<iFvwm> cfy: 发现一个问题，clip启动了，就不敢复制网页内容了。
<apostatedpriest> CyrusYzGTt >>= 那 Evince 現在能做 PDF 注釋了吧。
<iFvwm> 我要加一个tray的开关。
<calebot> jyfl987: http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/latest-3.6/linux-i686/xpi/
<jyfl987> cjk都没有 妈的搞qishi
<CyrusYzGTt> apostatedpriest§ 只要還是字體的缺失，你只要違反BSD,GPLV123，把winxp的字體ttc和ttf放在在/usr/share/fonts/mswinfont/ 讓後 fc-cache -fv
<yjdwbj> 请问一下休眠不能唤醒.有人才解决办法
<leos_ding> 这个 calebot 是不是bot？
<apostatedpriest> CyrusYzGTt >>= 這樣做會違反 BSD 和 GPL 嗎？
<calebot> leos_ding: 是
<cfy> iFvwm: 就是这样。。。。我就怕这个。。。哪里有那么多时间是化在下载哦。
<iFvwm> Warning: Cannot convert string "true" to type Int
<cfy> iFvwm: 我要批量，就随便保存就好，我的115可以搞定，lol
<iFvwm> 出来了。mplayer的时候
<CyrusYzGTt> yjdwbj§ 按鍵盤的 Prt Sc SysRq鍵
<apostatedpriest> CyrusYzGTt >>= 這樣做只是會違反微軟字體 EULA 吧？
<CyrusYzGTt> apostatedpriest§ 就是授權問題
<iFvwm> 批量，不就是>>xxx嘛。
<CyrusYzGTt> apostatedpriest§ 嗯
<jyfl987> calebot: ok了 摸摸头 好孩子
<CyrusYzGTt> apostatedpriest§ 字體也有開源的，不過其中的修改和發佈權的問題
 * calebot 是好 bot
<rothsdad> calebot: test
<yjdwbj> CyrusYzGt,印屏?
<cfy> iFvwm: 上课去咯。。。。。
<apostatedpriest> CyrusYzGTt >>= 我知道有開源的，比如臺灣中文所的 GPL3 字體和文泉驛的。
<CyrusYzGTt> yjdwbj§ 按鍵盤的 "Prt Sc SysRq"鍵,這個鍵在我的筆電是這樣顯示的，不清楚臺式的
<yjdwbj> 我的是台式机.
<cfy> iFvwm: ee,知道怎么动态载入模块么？perl
<debianer> 请问eva的deb包哪里可以下载？
<yjdwbj> debianer: 直接用web版吧
<CyrusYzGTt> debianer§ 用webqq或者，，，加上gtk參數的linuxqq
<yjdwbj> web2.qq.com
<debianer> CyrusYzGTt: 最新的linuxqq狂读硬盘阿
<debianer> CyrusYzGTt: 这些都比eva差
<apostatedpriest> debianer <- EVA 還在 KDE 3 庫，而且早已不維護了。你用 Pidgin 的或者 WebQQ 都比它強。
<iFvwm> cfy: 概念模糊的。
<cfy> iFvwm: 怎么做？
<debianer> apostatedpriest: eva可以抓图
<CyrusYzGTt> debianer§ 那就 用 sandbox -X -i /home/name/linuxqq_i386 -t sandbox_net_x ./qq.sh
<debianer> CyrusYzGTt: pidgin的不能抓图
<iFvwm> xxx::yyy->zzz 这样算不。 cfy
<CyrusYzGTt> debianer§ wine qq
<debianer> CyrusYzGTt: 你这个啥意思
<yjdwbj> ubuntu 本身的抓图功能很强的
<CyrusYzGTt> debianer§ 哪個？
<cfy> iFvwm: 这样？我的意思是比如use YAML不写死，比如有有个debug参数，一使用，脚本才载入YAML模块
<iFvwm> 那不就包括在判断里面嘛。 if($debug){use YAML; xxx}
<debianer> CyrusYzGTt: sandbox什么意思
<CyrusYzGTt> debianer§ 是selinux的一個沙盒工具
<MaskRay> cfy: eval
<apostatedpriest> debianer <- 你好了吧，給你有的用就成了。再搞騰訊讓你在 Linux 下都沒有用的……我早就放棄 QQ 了。
<zzmfish> 一个进程能否同时在多个CPU核上运行？
<CyrusYzGTt> debianer§ 能夠當本機的替身或分身，不過有限制
<cfy> MaskRay: perl -e 'eval "use YAML";print Dump "test"'
<iFvwm> zzmfish: 可以指定的。
<debianer> CyrusYzGTt: 不错哦，很感兴趣
<cfy> MaskRay: 不行阿。
<cfy> iFvwm: 这样都可以？
<debianer> apostatedpriest: 我用linuxqq算了
<zzmfish> iFvwm: 我是说同时，比如1个进程使用多线程，多线程可以同时跑在不同的核上吗？
<apostatedpriest> debianer <- 祝被姦愉快……
<iFvwm> cfy: 我经常中间条件里面use
<CyrusYzGTt> debianer§ http://people.fedoraproject.org/~dwalsh/SELinux/Presentations/sandbox.pdf
<apostatedpriest> CyrusYzGTt >>= 我安裝了 Poppler-data，中文部分能顯示成方块了……我很無語。
<cfy> iFvwm: perl  -e 'if(0){use YAML  ;}print Dump "test"'
<cfy> iFvwm: 正常使用。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> apostatedpriest§ 字體。。。
<apostatedpriest> CyrusYzGTt >>= 文泉驛也安裝了呀。
<woju> pidgin不能用吧现在？
<CyrusYzGTt> apostatedpriest§ 你要安裝有CJK-ABC系列的字體
<apostatedpriest> CyrusYzGTt <- 哦，我找找。
<CyrusYzGTt> apostatedpriest§ 還要有symbol的字體
<cfy> MaskRay: 貌似是这样。不过为啥YAML用不了？
<MaskRay> cfy: 这可能是编译期的吧
<ofan> zzmfish: 系统会自己调度
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。可能是的。
<cfy> iFvwm: MaskRay http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1917261/how-can-i-dynamically-include-perl-modules-without-using-eval
<^k^> ⇪ title: How can I dynamically include Perl modules without using eval? - Stack Overflow
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: pidgin现在是不是不能用qq?
<apostatedpriest> woju <- 有的時候能上，有的時候不能（被驗證的時候不能）。
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ 不是，是需要去QQ的安全中心，把只使用最新版QQ的選項去掉
<debianer> 现在libreoffice的官方网站已经提供deb包下载了哦
<cfy> MaskRay: 你还记得书上是哪里说到用use载入么？
<cfy> MaskRay: 知道的话，放在swap里。。。。下次告诉我XD
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: 安全中心的哪裏可以改設置？沒知道哦，能告訴我嗎？
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ 類似我剛才的話就是了，
<MaskRay> cfy: 我那本 Mastering Perl 找不到了…………
<woju> CyrusYzGTt: 哦
<apostatedpriest> CyrusYzGTt >>= 現在驗證的時候 Pidgin QQ 也上不了吧？
<CyrusYzGTt> apostatedpriest§ 你還要把協議改成QQ2008的
<apostatedpriest> CyrusYzGTt <- 嗯。這個我知道。
<apostatedpriest> CyrusYzGTt <- 很討厭這點。
<CyrusYzGTt> apostatedpriest§ 你去跟騰訊說，。。。
<apostatedpriest> 騰訊 <- 我很討厭 QQ 要设置版本才能在 Linux 下用這點。
<debianer> MengXingHun: 你的东西下载不太好使阿
<MengXingHun> debianer, 你自己的问题哦，我现在速度跑满的哦
 * MengXingHun is listening to: 罗大佑 - 爱人同志 - 恋曲1990 - (0:04/5:18)
<happyaron> 手机是移动的就用飞信吧
<happyaron> openfetion现在不错，哈哈做个广告。
<locate> happyaron, 你在维护openfetion吧？
<debianer> MengXingHun: 实在是奇怪了
<apostatedpriest> MengXingHun <- I am listening to 南里侑香 - オデッセイ - Cross of Venus - 0:17 / 4:10
<apostatedpriest> MengXingHun <- 你這真是自己手打的？
<happyaron> locate: 嗯，帮忙维护。
<debianer> MengXingHun: 我昨天是装了防火墙，现在把防火墙关掉了，测试BT端口打开的
<debianer> MengXingHun: 你4M的网络居然满速，恐怖阿
<MengXingHun> apostatedpriest,  不是呀，我自己写的脚本呀
<MengXingHun> debianer, 前天我还可以下载，说明源是没有问题的，你在哪个地方？
 * MengXingHun is listening to: 罗大佑 - 无法盗版的青春 CD9  恋曲2000 - 台北红玫瑰 - (2:15/3:49)
<debianer> MengXingHun: 我的提示：tracker did not respond
<woju> linux qq在群里面没法显示名字
<debianer> MengXingHun: 我在大陆
<MengXingHun> apostatedpriest,  debian 下有一个脚本可以播放歌曲曲目名字的，叫xsys ,ubuntu/debian 用户直接可以ap-get install xsys   但是我不是用那个，那个显示的信息不好看。
<MengXingHun> debianer, 等下，我给你ed2k 链接下载。
<MengXingHun> ...
<debianer> MengXingHun: 好吧
<pocoyo> happyaron: 只要个命令行的飞信命令就成。 不要deb包。
<jyf1987> 不适已经出了么
<debianer> happyaron: 我也要命令行的飞信
<pocoyo> happyaron: 只要二进制文件的。
<happyaron> pocoyo: 你是i386不？
<happyaron>  debianer 你是i386不？
<pocoyo> happyaron: 当然 穷人。
<debianer> happyaron: 是的？
<happyaron> 那我编一个，等等。
<debianer> happyaron: 好
<Barden> 怎么都喜欢命令行的..
<Barden> 记得以前有个pyfetion项目的，纯命令行
<Barden> 现在项目终止了
<debianer> Barden: 经常出错，pyfetion
<Barden> 没出错，刚看了下项目还在，怪异
<debianer> MengXingHun: 速度不行
<happyaron> pocoyo: debianer http://u.115.com/file/t51dce5627
<debianer> happyaron: 能做个emacs下的插件不？
<happyaron> debianer: 不能
<MengXingHun> debianer, 那网速本来就差劲呀..:)
<MengXingHun> debianer, 你网速本来就差劲..:)
<debianer> MengXingHun: 写错了，网速不错，80多K/S
 * MengXingHun is listening to: 恩雅 - 永恒 - 圣诞特别版 - We Wish You A Merry Christmas - (1:01/3:41)
<debianer> MengXingHun: 也基本上满速了
<MengXingHun> debianer,  恩，这样差不多跑满了...
<MengXingHun> -_~~~
<MengXingHun> 这么慢的速度，o(∩∩)o...哈哈，不知道你每天怎么过的哦
<MengXingHun> -_-
<MengXingHun> 想看不高清点的电影  ....:D
<MengXingHun> lol
<pocoyo> happyaron: 失败。
<debianer> happyaron: 咋看不到源代码阿
<debianer> MengXingHun: 我也想看
<pocoyo> happyaron: [14:17:25]  Got sipc response
<pocoyo> 段错误
<pocoyo> happyaron: 试了两次。 b7891000-b7892000 rw-p 0001b000 08:07 9269       /lib/ld-2.11.2.so
<pocoyo> bfc3a000-bfc4f000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0          [stack]
<pocoyo> 已放弃
<happyaron> pocoyo: 那你自己编一下如何呢
<MengXingHun> debianer, 弄个两兆的也好呀，两兆能跑250kb/s呢..
<debianer> MengXingHun: amule在IRC里有评到吗
<debianer> MengXingHun: 频道
<pocoyo> happyaron: 需要安装依赖包吧。不爽。 昨天试了试没编译成。
<happyaron> pocoyo: libssl-dev libsqlite3-dev libxml2-dev
<happyaron> pocoyo: cmake
<happyaron> pocoyo: 就这四个。
<MengXingHun> debianer, 有的
<pocoyo> happyaron: 有空再弄算了。我现在也用不上。其实我想要个 for pidgin的插件。
<happyaron> pocoyo: 不知道，问 wzssyqa
<wzssyqa> pocoyo: 皮筋插件已经有了啊
<pocoyo> wzssyqa: 怎么不早汇报 ！！！
<pocoyo> wzssyqa: 哈哈 在哪儿搁呢。
<wzssyqa> pocoyo: 你为什么不google？
<wzssyqa> pocoyo: http://code.google.com/p/pidgin-fetion/
<pocoyo> wzssyqa: 昨天还google了 没发现。
<wzssyqa> 那个哥们从ofetion中拿了文件，自己做的
<pocoyo> wzssyqa: 这个早不能用了啊。晕  你试了没有。
<ofan> miredo速度依旧阿...
<wzssyqa> pocoyo: 试了啊
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 据说不咋样
<pocoyo> wzssyqa: 怪了。我老早都这这个 后来就不行了。飞信协议不是又升级一次。？？？
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 嗯，2.7.4的时候老崩溃，现在不了
<debianer> happyaron: 你这个命令行版本如何查看源代码？
<wzssyqa> 那等有空fork一个吧
<happyaron> debianer: 自己下载
<debianer> happyaron: 我下载了
<wzssyqa> debianer: 在cli目录下
<debianer> happyaron: 你那个命令行版本用文本编辑器无法打开
<debianer> happyaron: 是这里下载的 http://u.115.com/file/t51dce5627
<happyaron> debianer: 源代码到code.google.com/p/ofetion下载
<apostatedpriest> happyaron <- 飛信的 Linux 開發是受到中國移動的支持的吧？
<apostatedpriest> happyaron <- 比如 libfetion 項目？
<happyaron> apostatedpriest: 没有。
<apostatedpriest> happyaron <- 果然……國內這些項目都很悲劇。
<debianer> happyaron: 这里不知道要下载哪一个？http://code.google.com/p/ofetion/downloads/list
<pocoyo> debianer: 那别看了。
<happyaron> debianer: cliofetion-standalone
<happyaron> apostatedpriest: http://code.google.com/p/ofetion/wiki/FAQ#%E8%BF%99%E4%B8%AA%E9%A1%B9%E7%9B%AE%E5%92%8C%E4%B8%AD%E5%9B%BD%E7%A7%BB%E5%8A%A8%E6%9C%89%E4%BB%80%E4%B9%88%E5%85%B3%E7%B3%BB%EF%BC%9F
<apostatedpriest> happyaron <- 沒有，我在看 libfetion 的項目，好像也沒有。我記錯了。
<debianer> happyaron: 谢谢
<happyaron> debianer: :)
<Kandu> 飛信的協議相對於 QQ 比較穩定嗎？
<happyaron> Kandu: y
<Kandu> 那不錯，像 QQ 那樣老是改的話，開發人員挺累的經常跟不上，，不如不開發
<srdgame> 公司好像把飛信給封了。
<srdgame> 只能用WEB 飛信
<happyaron> 飞信好像是8080端口，忘了。
<debianer> happyaron: happyaron 你这个命令行需要登录不
<debianer> happyaron: 哪些参数不会都需要吧
<debianer> happyaron: 你的命令行版本不会用阿
<baozi> ubuntu下 有什么能制作windws7启动u盘的软件吗？
<happyaron> debianer: 你编译好了？
<ofan> baozi: 没有
<baozi> ofan:可惜。。不过还是谢谢你。
<debianer> happyaron: 解压缩后没办法编译，提示缺少文件
<debianer> happyaron: autoreconf: `configure.ac' or `configure.in' is required
<happyaron> debianer: 先装cmake
<debianer> happyaron: 以前编译咋不要这cmake，装好了
<happyaron> debianer:  mkdir build && cd build && cmake ..
<debianer> happyaron: 然后再make,再sudo make install?
<debianer> happyaron: 然后怎么的？
<happyaron> debianer: y
<debianer> happyaron: 找不到makefile
<debianer> happyaron: cmake命令怎么搞
<happyaron> debianer: 你的库没装全
<debianer> happyaron: 需要装哪些？
<debianer> happyaron: C语言需要装哪些库？
<happyaron> debianer: libssl-dev libsqlite3-dev libxml2-dev
<debianer> happyaron: 开始只是少了一个libsqlite3-dev，现在装上了
<ofan> 用zsh的多么?
<happyaron> ofan: me
<ofan> happyaron: 貌似都很少关注.. 用了下感觉很好
<Kandu> 用過 zsh 感覺很好，不懂配置，於是回到 bash -o vi
<debianer> happyaron: cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=release ..这个后面的release ..需要修改吗
<debianer> happyaron: 都装了，还是不能cmake
<happyaron> debianer: 把cmake的输出帖pastebin
<debianer> happyaron: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/82271
<debianer> happyaron: cmake后面还要带什么参数吧
<silverzhao> 求教：我在用CodeBlocks时，改为了gnome-terminal，但是最后返回值总是255。有人遇到过吗？
<debianer> happyaron: 是啥问题阿？build文件夹是在源代码文件夹里面建立吧
<xiaofan> dsniff在现在不能用呢？
<debianer> xiaofan: 可以用
<debianer> happyaron: 看看是怎么回事  http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/82271
<iamfbi> 3G上网卡ubuntu是不是支持？
<xiaofan> debianer: 我怎么一个无法实现？
<MengXingHun> 有没有人的机器上是  Fedora 系统的呢？
<CyrusYzGTt> 我
<MengXingHun> CyrusYzGTt, 帮个忙
<xiaofan> MengXingHun: 我的也是 fc14
<CyrusYzGTt> ....\
<MengXingHun> 你安装了 mldonkey 吗？
<MengXingHun> 你们
<MengXingHun> 我想要 里面的一个软件
<MengXingHun> mld_hash
<MengXingHun> 这个东西，fedora 安装了 mldonkey 就有的
<CyrusYzGTt> 沒有安裝，只是編譯了，當綠色軟件運行着
<MengXingHun> CyrusYzGTt,  你看有没，拷贝给我
<MengXingHun> :D
<MengXingHun> 我不想编译了
<MengXingHun> 那个 mld_hash 很强大，计算ed2k 非常好
<xiaofan> debianer: 你呢？
<CyrusYzGTt> MengXingHun§ 你可以去mldoney在sf的下載mldonke-tools
<MengXingHun> debian下的系统的那个 ed2k_hash 计算不出来那个 超过2GB 以上的软件
<MengXingHun> CyrusYzGTt,  我知道，没编译，我不想编译
<MengXingHun> 你不是安装了么?
<debianer> xiaofan: 可以用，你机器要设置一下
 * MengXingHun is listening to: 刘欢 - 单曲 - 弯弯的月亮 - 弯弯的月亮 - (0:40/5:09)
<CyrusYzGTt> MengXingHun§ 那個sf也有已經編譯好的，不過爲了自己的系統和mldonkey運行良好就自己編譯
<xiaofan> debianer: 还设置哪里？我把网卡设置了混杂模式。
<MengXingHun> CyrusYzGTt,  没事，i686 都一样
<CyrusYzGTt> MengXingHun§ 那你給個不用註冊的網盤地址給我上傳
<xiaofan> debianer: 麻烦给小弟我指点一下
<MengXingHun> CyrusYzGTt,   http://113.56.142.245:8000/
<MengXingHun> 上传到 upload
<MengXingHun> 目录吧
<CyrusYzGTt> MengXingHun§ Failed:Unexpect Ends of data.
<MengXingHun> CyrusYzGTt,  在试一次看看，我在后台 wget 镜像网站，可能有点卡
<MengXingHun> 上传应该没问题
 * MengXingHun is listening to: 刘欢 - 经典20年 珍藏锦集 - 从头再来 - (1:05/4:20)
<CyrusYzGTt> MengXingHun§ ok
<CyrusYzGTt> Success:File '/var/www/mldonkey-tools-3.0.5.static.i386-Linux_glibc-2.7.tar.bz2' upload success!
<debianer> happyaron: 还在吗
<xiaofan> debianer: 哦对了。由于机房是绑定mac地址上网。没有绑定我的。所以我盗用同学的mac上的网。这个没有关系把？
<happyaron> debianer: y
<happyaron> roylez: ping
<happyaron> ...
<MengXingHunn> CyrusYzGTt, 谢谢
<MengXingHunn> 看到了。
<CyrusYzGTt> o
<MengXingHunn> CyrusYzGTt,  可以计算 2GB 以上文件的 hash 了..:)
<CyrusYzGTt> MengXingHunn§ 我用mldonkeyBT下載f14DVD 超過3G也可以
<MengXingHunn> CyrusYzGTt,  下载都是可以，我不下载呀，就是计算下 hash
<MengXingHunn> ：）
<MengXingHunn> 跟 计算 md5 sha1 一样
<MengXingHunn> :)
<CyrusYzGTt> 還不如用系統自帶的計算
<MengXingHunn> CyrusYzGTt,  系统只有  md5 sha 计算呀
<MengXingHunn> 没有 ed2k 计算
<CyrusYzGTt> MengXingHunn§ ....那隨便
<MengXingHunn> :)
<MengXingHunn> CyrusYzGTt,  ed2k 说是 把 分几个 md4 算出来的，但是我写不出来计算的脚本
<MengXingHunn> -_-
<MengXingHunn> 不知道怎么 拆分的
<CyrusYzGTt> MengXingHunn§ 你看源碼。。。。。這個是開源的
<MengXingHunn> mld 的源码 是那个 ocmal 什么的 写的
<MengXingHunn> 看不懂
<MengXingHunn> ---__-
<MengXingHunn> 我只能看懂 python 和 c
<MengXingHunn> @  !
<MengXingHunn> @  @
<CyrusYzGTt> MengXingHunn§ ...我也看不懂，我還是編譯了
<MengXingHunn> CyrusYzGTt,  编译把 依赖解决了，没什么问题...我懒得 等那一堆 验证
<MengXingHunn> -_-
<CyrusYzGTt> ....
<CyrusYzGTt> 我看網絡小說(net smail talk)。。。
<debianer> happyaron: 我刚才cmake到底是什么错误阿
<happyaron> debianer: 你也没给我看你的输出啊。
<happyaron> debianer: 啊，给了，我没看到，抱歉
<happyaron> debianer: 要 cmake ..
<happyaron> debianer: 后面俩点。
<xiaofan> debianer: 我怒！！！！！！！！！！！！！
<debianer> happyaron: 干嘛要两点阿，气死了
<debianer> happyaron: 怪不得我总是不行哦
<happyaron> :)
<CyrusYzGTt> debianer§ 配置安裝地址和en/disable 就用 ccmake ..
<debianer> happyaron: 编译、安装成功了
<happyaron> debianer: :)
<CyrusYzGTt> debianer§ cmake完後，還要 make
<debianer> CyrusYzGTt: 知道，还要make install
<debianer> happyaron: 我已经安装好了
<debianer> happyaron: 不会用阿
<debianer> 提示要四个参数
<CyrusYzGTt> debianer§ 當綠色軟件不用install
<debianer> happyaron: CyrusYzGTt 明白了
<debianer> happyaron: Usage:cliofetion -f mobileno -p password -t receive_mobileno -d message
<happyaron> :)
<debianer> CyrusYzGTt: 这个怎么搞 Usage:cliofetion -f mobileno -p password -t receive_mobileno -d message
<noahbentusi> 有人熟c++不?
<CyrusYzGTt> debianer§ 就是怎麼登錄 cliofetion -f debianer -p debianer -t receive_mobileno -d "hello world"
<srdgame> 做啥，
<srdgame> noahbentusi: 做啥？
<debianer> CyrusYzGTt: -f后面是手机号码，-p后面是密码，-t后满是什么？ -d是发送信息，是吗
<noahbentusi> srdgame, 你知道在全局函数上标static的意思吧? 就是让 这个全局函数 不写入 obj文件的symbol table. 对吧?
<CyrusYzGTt> debianer§ 你問 happyaron
<debianer> happyaron: 后面两个参数什么意思阿，我一直登录不了
<happyaron> debianer: -t是对方手机号-d是发送的内容
<debianer> happyaron: 谢谢
<srdgame> noahbentusi: 然後呢？
<noahbentusi> srdgame, 成员函数 怎么弄?
<CyrusYzGTt> 可恨的GFW竟然延時了chromium.org
<noahbentusi> srdgame, 我想隐藏我的一个 私有类....
<debianer> happyaron: 没有帮助文档吗
<debianer> happyaron: 飞信群可以进吗
<happyaron> debianer: http://code.google.com/p/ofetion/wiki/Home?tm=6
<happyaron> debianer: 命令行的不能
<ofan> noahbentusi: 匿名namespace括起来就行了..
<noahbentusi> ofan, 倒是个办法. 不过, 查symbol table的时候, 还是可以看到有这样的函数. 没有像静态全局函数这样的办法么
<srdgame> noahbentusi: 匿名。
<debianer> happyaron: 这个似乎不好使阿，还不如把那个pyfetion好好完善一下
<srdgame> 剛看到ofan回答了。
<srdgame> :-)
<noahbentusi> ok. 有点懂了. typedef class { } MyAnonymous;
<noahbentusi> 这样吗?
<noahbentusi> typedef class { void foo() { } } AnonymousClass;
<srdgame> 是說 namespace {class privateOneClass {};}這樣吧
<happyaron> debianer: 没事谁折腾那个。
<happyaron> debianer: cliofetion能发短信，现在就这个功能。
<happyaron> debianer: 图形的功能全。
<noahbentusi> namespace { } 和 namespace:: {} 是两码事?
<debianer> happyaron: 知道了，我想谁帮忙作个emacs的飞信插件
<debianer> MengXingHunn: 我的可以了
<debianer> MengXingHunn: 我的bt可以下载了
<debianer> MengXingHunn: 果然速度快一些
<MengXingHunn> debianer, 呵呵，恭喜..:)
<happyaron> debianer: 不懂，也没兴趣，:(
<noahbentusi> srdgame, 搞定了. 谢谢啊.
<srdgame> noahbentusi: 你謝謝ofan好了。
<wzssyqa> debianer: 真把那玩意当os用啊
<iFvwm> tenzu: 找点好玩的来。
<iFvwm> 真没事作。
<dabao> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=311719
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - ［资源下载］Fcitx 英文单词码表
<CyrusYzGTt> iFvwm§ 有沒有一個軟件可以將自己掌握的代理，經過ping值，進行代理服務的選擇
<locate> CyrusYzGTt, 那不是自幼门吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> locate§ 不是，我說的是ssh,yf,web代理的集成
<iFvwm> 以前写过脚本。自己写
<iFvwm> proxycn取ip就是
<CyrusYzGTt> ....
<happyaron> iFvwm: 有空帮我写个用google translate自动翻译po的脚本成不？
<iFvwm> happyaron: 论坛不是有嘛
<happyaron> iFvwm: 没搜到。
<randy_> CyrusYzGTt, 我听说有一个脚本可以
<happyaron> iFvwm: 要着api的，分析网页的不靠普。
<iFvwm> 我可看到过。
<CyrusYzGTt> iFvwm§ 小賤人，你太懶了，難怪有點baby fat
<iFvwm> 不就是curl取结果嘛。
<happyaron> iFvwm: 有一个分析网页的，已经死翘翘
<iFvwm> CyrusYzGTt: 死家伙。
<CyrusYzGTt> randy_§ 還要集成gapp 和 tor的
<iFvwm> happyaron: $out="curl -e http://www.my-ajax-site.com 'http://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/services/language/translate?v=1.0&q=$in&langpair=$str' 2>/dev/null";
<happyaron> iFvwm: 我要自动翻译po文件。
<iFvwm> 那不作无用功。反正那翻译不准额。
<XwinX> iFvwm:
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 翻譯，有某些符號和單詞是不翻譯的，，，，
<XwinX> jyf1987:
<jyf1987> XwinX: 搞毛
<iFvwm> XwinX: 回家了不
<XwinX> iFvwm: 没有
<noahbentusi> iFvwm. fvwm的配置你手工配置的么? 还是有 图形配置程序?
<iFvwm> 过年都不回家。
<sanguinegirl> 不会用这个
<jyf1987> XwinX: 没有 18点才回阿 干吗？
<iFvwm> noahbentusi: .. 没见过有gui的。太高级了
<shirui> sanguinegirl, hi
<sanguinegirl> 你好
<iFvwm> XwinX: 你lp呢？
<XwinX> iFvwm: 没钱买票
<XwinX> iFvwm: 在帝都
<sanguinegirl> 啊
<iFvwm> 。不致于
<sanguinegirl> 施睿，，嘿嘿
<XwinX> iFvwm: 要不你赞助点
<iFvwm> 把lp当了，就有钱了
<noahbentusi> iFvwm, 那个配置里面的字体配置. X Logic Font Description. 你是怎么拼的? 纯手写? 还有是工具拼写的?
<iFvwm> xfontsel这些。 noahbentusi
<XwinX> iFvwm: 当给你吧
<iFvwm> XwinX: 那我多了。你当给斗篷吧
<jyf1987> XwinX: 额 你刚才找我刚不适要当老婆把
<Kandu>  jyf1987 怎麼樣，你哥的事情搞定了？
<iFvwm> 下班
<XwinX> 这么早就下班？
<XwinX> 无耻
<noahbentusi> ok. 想要的就是这个.
<XwinX> 蛀虫
<jyf1987> Kandu: 我哥没来找我阿 我不适让他来irc里找么 以后要说我爷爷 不要说我哥
<Kandu> jyf1987: 哼哼
<jyf1987> Kandu: 你们活动搞了么
<Kandu> jyf1987: 啥活動？
<jyf1987> Kandu: hzlug
<Kandu> jyf1987: 我不參合那活動
<jyf1987> Kandu: 呵呵
<Kandu> jyf1987: 具體安排也不清楚。郵件列表裡有，沒仔細看。。
<happyaron> gebjgd: cli的不需要gst/xss/nm/notify
<jyf1987> Kandu: 额 关注下嘛 我以后还要回来混的
<wzlxx> 我什么debian 的netinst iso dd到U盘上不能启动呢？
<gebjgd> happyaron< 我印象中改了吧
<Kandu> jyf1987: 喔，那等你回來再關注咯
<happyaron> gebjgd: 木有，你只改openfetion了。
<happyaron> wzlxx: 没有引导吧。
<jyf1987> Kandu: 哼哼
<wzlxx> happyaron: DD上去根本就启动不了
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 静态编译的弄好了吗？
<jyf1987> Kandu: 你那系统开发得怎样了 不要成天怠工阿
<Kandu> jyf1987: 北京這樣的髒地方，虧你呆得牢
<jyf1987> Kandu: 都差不多
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 没，sqlite3和libxml2打架
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 打架？
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 然后就没再弄。
<jyf1987> 五十笑百而已 Kandu
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 嗯，同时静态老有问题。
<jyf1987> libxml额 又是这个该死的
<happyaron> jyf1987: 没搞过静态编译，感觉挺复杂。
<Kandu> jyf1987: 慢慢來，我先學電信，打打基礎
<jyf1987> happyaron: 反正这个库很2
<jyf1987> Kandu: 额 你要去电信混？
<Kandu> jyf1987: 啥50步，我這兒森林公園，0步
<jyf1987> Kandu: 去 我家还黄山的呢
<happyaron> jyf1987: 叫libxml2么
<jyf1987> happyaron: 是这个 上次装 pyquery的时候把我搞郁闷了
<Kandu> jyf1987: 你去查查，山溝溝村是不是森林公園裡的。還是國家級的呢
<savesaveme> 大家好，那个jabber的帐号网络怎么设置？
<pocoyo> savesaveme: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<jyf1987> Kandu: 我们黄山还是世界自然遗产地呢 我们那个县的 还是世界文化遗产地呢 跟我比
<Kandu> jyf1987: 靠，真的啊。到時候到你家那兒玩，你得請客
<gebjgd> happyaron< 都改了
<jyf1987> Kandu: 不请上黄山 可以去西递宏村 这个没问题
<Kandu> jyf1987: 都是山裡人，你怎麼就這麼習慣呆城裡
<happyaron> gebjgd: good
<gebjgd> happyaron< 没有人那么蛋疼的 去用cli fetion的
<gebjgd> happyaron< 那可真是的相当的蛋疼才会有的举动
<Kandu> jyf1987: 城裡那股味，熏都熏死
<happyaron> gebjgd: 还有一个vote呢。XD
<gebjgd> happyaron< 我自己的
<gebjgd> happyaron< XD
<gebjgd> happyaron< 你被骗了
<happyaron> ...
<jyf1987> Kandu: 我喜欢人多的地方 大隐隐于市阿 我是红尘未了
<CyrusYzGTt> 日益腐朽的氣味充斥大街小巷
<campe> 浮云
<CyrusYzGTt> 城市規模越大養屍地也就越大
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt< 现在不是都火葬么
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt< 帅哥
<wzlxx> ISO文件可以直接DD到U盘上吗？
<lqi> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 可是也改變不了墮落
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 我搞错了，pkg-config 可以直接给出静态编译的参数
<CyrusYzGTt> wzlxx§ 不可以，貌似需要打幾個命令
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt< 堕毛？
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 哦？
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 这么强。
<wzssyqa> happyaron: pkg-config --static
<wzlxx> CyrusYzGTt: 几个命令？？？
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 行屍走肉，
 * wzlxx the walking dead...
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt< 不懂
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 有錢人是不理解底層的貧苦的
<missing> gebjgd: 今天我电脑莫名其妙不见了一批文件...那里有那个操作日志 log之类的?
<gebjgd> missing< 系统文件的log？
<missing> gebjgd: 不是,我的自己家目录有一批文件不见了
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt< 扯蛋。有毛钱
<missing> gebjgd: 不是我删除的,应该...
<wzlxx> 求解DD不能启动之谜…
<gebjgd> missing< 不懂。没遇到过阿
<missing> gebjgd:我是问你系统有没有文件操作的log
<missing> gebjgd: 不见的文件没有规律的,vim gvim配置 ,一批mm图片,还有我的c语言几个小程序
<gebjgd> missing< 不会
<gebjgd> missing< 不懂
<gebjgd> missing< 问高手去
<missing> gebjgd: 你不是安全专家吗?
<gebjgd> missing< 安全不等于 数据恢复
<gebjgd> missing< 而且我是砖家
<gebjgd> missing< 不是专家
<wzlxx> missing: 看，你叫missing叫出事了吧？
<missing> gebjgd: 就是文件操作是没有记录的啦
<gebjgd> missing< 应该有
<missing> wzlxx: 你凑什么热闹?
<happyaron> gebjgd: 给我拉一车砖来，:)
<gebjgd> happyaron< 你要多少ß
 * wzlxx 嘎嘎～
<missing> gebjgd: 在那里看?
<happyaron> gebjgd: 一火车皮
<gebjgd> missing< 不知道
<gebjgd> missing< 问数据恢复高手
<missing> gebjgd: ...
<gebjgd> happyaron< 说发货地址。交一半货款的定金
<gebjgd> happyaron< 绝对送到
<missing> gebjgd: 好了,我知道了,自作孽,不可活
<gebjgd> missing< http://www.symantec.com/connect/blogs/ext4-data-recovery-how-recover-lost-files-ext4-file-system-linux
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ext4 Data recovery :How to recover lost files from ext4 file system in Linux | Symantec Connect
<missing> Kandu: 你个猪头害我,提示什么论坛的tips错误,我没看就复制运行了...
<happyaron> gebjgd: ...
<missing> 没看后面有rm,NNNNNNNND
<Kandu> missing: 我都說那 tip 是有問題的了
<gebjgd> missing< 你自己的电脑。听别人的指挥操作？
<gebjgd> missing< 确实是 自作孽。
<Kandu> missing: 我不早說，你以後按那個做，更加慘呢
<missing> Kandu: 嗯嗯...我没看那个后面有rm,结果把我家目录的旧文件全部删除了
<missing> Kandu: 嗯,赞
<CyrusYzGTt> 衝動是魔鬼
<missing> gebjgd: 你去死
<missing> 没点良心
<happyaron> missing: 恭喜你，rm了。
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.symantec.com/connect/blogs/ext4-data-recovery-how-recover-lost-files-ext4-file-system-linux
<gebjgd> missing< 良心多少一斤？
<missing> happyaron: 好奇害死人呐
<gebjgd> missing< 您给来2两，我尝尝
<missing> gebjgd: 好
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 你要不？10块钱三斤
<CyrusYzGTt> 良心在天朝是要賠錢的
<gebjgd> jyf1987< 太贵了
 * Kandu 摸摸 missing 的頭以示慰問
<gebjgd> jyf1987< 抢钱呢
<gebjgd> jyf1987< 物价涨
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 那您给个价
<gebjgd> jyf1987< 良心价格也涨
<wzlxx> Kandu: 看到debian文档上面说的，要一个boot.img
<missing> Kandu: 呵呵,下次提建议要详细说明,哈哈,还好,mm的相片我有备份
<gebjgd> jyf1987< 1块钱3斤？ 卖不？
<missing> 别的就无所谓了
<missing> gebjgd: 我白送+贴钱,你来吃不?
<gebjgd> missing< 不去
<gebjgd> missing< 你太老了
<missing> gebjgd: lol
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 行 你成心要买就拿走
<gebjgd> missing< 我啃不动
<jiero> http://imgur.com/IfEPh.png
<gebjgd> jyf1987< 赞
<missing> gebjgd: 嗯嗯
<jiero> 用bt发行游戏。。。
<gebjgd> missing< 找个恢复软件阿
<jiero> 而且没有保护的。
<gebjgd> missing< 我怎么记得有unrm之类的东西的
<missing> gebjgd: 介绍一个半个过来?
<gebjgd> missing< 刚才给你的连接就是
<missing> gebjgd: 英文的...给个下载链接啊
<gebjgd> missing< https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=522648
<gebjgd> missing< 我只看英文的
<gebjgd> missing< 国内有多少用ext4的阿
<gebjgd> missing< 这个应该行 http://extundelete.sourceforge.net/
<gebjgd> missing< 我删除东西向来用gui
<gebjgd> missing< 哈哈。事后还能去trash里面反悔
 * MaskRay 谁用 JsUnit 的？
<OKOK> 谁给个电影IRC
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 用 JsUnit 吗？
<woju> 又什么都做不了，只能上irc和qq群了
<OKOK> 哪位大神有  ？！！！！ 电影电视剧美剧的IRC
<woju> irc聊天属于被淘汰的东西吧
<CyrusYzGTt> 網絡小說是我知識的源泉
<CyrusYzGTt> irc是聊天室始祖
<gebjgd> OKOK< 你是不是没听说过 ppstream?
<woju> qq聊天室都关了
<jiero> irc主要干的是专门交流？
<happyaron> jigdo挺好玩的。
<woju> 国内用irc的人很少
<gebjgd> woju< 淘汰是不至于
<gebjgd> woju< 国外群聊都是irc
<jiero> 一般都是一个软件一个频道。一个主题一个频道。
<jiero> 因为irc好镶入。。。
<jiero> 国内喜欢大家都用自己的东西，不允许用第三方。。。
<woju> irc没有bbs吸引人
 * MaskRay 谁用 JsUnit 的？
<woju> gebjgd: 你上哪些irc？
<gebjgd> woju< 没觉得
<woju> gebjgd: 不能发图片和长文章
<gebjgd> woju< http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/bildschirmfoto-27122010-104219.php
<gebjgd> woju< 怎么不能发
<gebjgd> woju< imagebin, pastebin
<woju> gebjgd: 我不大懂这些，我是业余的
<gebjgd> woju< 这里有医生，有律师。有学材料的。有高中生，他们都懂。
<gebjgd> woju< 你还敢不懂么？
<woju> gebjgd: 呵呵
<CyrusYzGTt> 還有輟學的
<gebjgd> woju< 话说你用的ubuntu里面的中文。就是几个高中生翻译的
<jiero> 大多是吧。
<jiero> 至少领导是高中生。
<woju> 下午在百度知道上碰到一个马来西亚的14岁小女孩
<jiero> ^_^
<jiero> 哦。
<jiero> 人家3语教学。
<woju> 是的
<jiero> 马来/中文/英文，都很溜。
<woju> 英语，中文，马来文
<noahbentusi> 说实话, irc在国内 的确不是很普及. 使用起来不甚方便. 比其它的 im来说.
<noahbentusi> irc更像是个 世外桃源.
<jiero> irc不是桃源。
<debianer> 请问，mldonkey如何取消开机自动启动？
<jiero> irc很混乱。
<CyrusYzGTt> 是學術的殿堂，是最後的精神家園
<shirui> mldonkey全称是什么……
<noahbentusi> 选项里面没有么?
<shirui> make love donkey ??
<CyrusYzGTt> shirui§ mldonkey
<jiero> shirui: MLDonkey
<woju> 现在的论坛太多了，我实在是不习惯论坛的那种结构，发了帖子都不知道有没有人看
<CyrusYzGTt> shirui§ 奸臣ml
<noahbentusi> 于是 电骡 诞生了...
<jiero> 论坛改革。
<shirui> noahbentusi, 太邪恶了……
<woju> irc和微博有点象，就是没有个人发言记录
<jiero> 论坛就是不放资料的地方。
<jiero> 这个irc有全部记录的。
<noahbentusi> 资料的话, 我觉得wiki更适合一些
<jiero> 网警找你证据也可以。
<noahbentusi> wiki + im.
<CyrusYzGTt> fedora-zh只要在開啓meetbot下才有記錄
<gebjgd> missing< arch的源里有 extundelete
<gebjgd> missing< 你个笨
<woju> 什么时候建个能容纳1亿人的bbs
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> bbs是啥我总是不清楚。
<missing> gebjgd: 我现在用的是ubuntu啊,不管了,慢慢弄回来就是了,反正mm的照片还在就好了
<missing> gebjgd: 吃饭去,刚才折腾买墨盒去了
<jiero> 反正就是没有个正经解释的。
<messi> debianer: dpkg-reconfigure mldonkey-server?
<woju> 他们说水木社区是bbs，新浪论坛等是论坛
<gebjgd> missing< ubuntu自己找ppa去
<shirui> ubuntu 中文论坛也不说搞个微博什么的
<noahbentusi> bbs......1亿 那没法看了...
<gebjgd> woju< 天涯有1亿人了吧
<messi> woju: 论坛跟bbs在老鸟们看来差别是很大的。
<noahbentusi> 几千人的bbs 就没法看了. 贴刚贴出去. 就不见了....
<woju> 那样一定很精彩
<noahbentusi> 很容易被淹掉...
<woju> gebjgd: 天涯在线只不过几十万人
<woju> qq有一亿人在线
<CyrusYzGTt> 檢索和搜索是王道
 * MaskRay 谁用 JsUnit 的？能批量删帖吗？
<gebjgd> woju< 注册用户
<messi> noahbentusi: ptt.cc表示毫无压力
<woju> ptt现在注册不了
<messi> noahbentusi: newsmth.net也没有
<messi> 鸭梨
<messi> woju: 关闭注册？
<woju> messi: 说账号满了
<messi> woju: 哎～
<noahbentusi> messi, 那是什么bbs? 我在墙内.
<woju> telnet://ptt.cc
<messi> noahbentusi: 墙内就可以上的bbs，telnet/ssh登录
<woju> ptt的web主页上不去
<noahbentusi> ssh ptt.cc
<noahbentusi> 密码是什么?
<messi> 是的，基本上登录上去也没有什么内容。
<noahbentusi> 不能匿名 登?
<debianer> messi: 配置文件可以停止自动启动吗？
 * Oicebot 对debianer说：可能是。
<noahbentusi> 要先到 主页上 注册么?
<noahbentusi> messi?
<woju> 不是
<woju> 用term登录注册
<messi> noahbentusi: 不是的，直接用telnet登录，注册，不过woju说关闭注册了，好久没去光顾，怕帐号删除了，先登录下。
<woju> 可以申请账号浏览，但是不能发文
<messi> woju: ssh://bbs@ptt.cc:22
<noahbentusi> 我这里乱码了....
<messi> noahbentusi: big5
<debianer> Oicebot: 如何通过配置文件停止开机自动启动mldonkey?
<woju> 这种网战和水木一样，登录有风险，浏览需谨慎
<noahbentusi> 有没有utf-8的?
<noahbentusi> big5 我还真不知道 搞...telnet
<CyrusYzGTt> debianer§ chkconfig mldonkey del
<CyrusYzGTt> debianer§ service mldonkey off
<noahbentusi> telnet ptt.cc | iconv -f big5 -t utf-8? 这样?
<woju> 在screen下输入crtl+a,按:，然后输入encoding big5
 * Oicebot 叹气...不是吧,又乱码了?! 试试将文件->选项->irc->信息控制里, 把"多字节字符" 勾起来?
<messi> woju: 蓝营绿营神马的。不要去管它
<noahbentusi> noah@noahs:~$ encoding big5
<noahbentusi> encoding：找不到命令
<noahbentusi> 不行. 没有encoding这个命令
<woju> messi: 你把账号借我用下吧，你有多余的账号没有？
<woju> 我的账号被封了
<messi> woju: 没呢。就一个
<woju> 郁闷死了
<woju> messi: 哦
<woju> 在screen下输入crtl+a,按:，然后输入encoding big5
<debianer> messi: 你那个命令很管用
<CyrusYzGTt> 在gnome-terminal設置字符編碼爲big5就可以了
<noahbentusi> 我是进到screen里面了. 到达一个shell, 按ctrl+a.  显示No other Window
<noahbentusi> gnome-terminal没有设置 字符编码的地方
<woju> 按两下是显示no other window
<debianer> happyaron: 那个东西发短信别人收不到哦
<woju> 按一次ctrl+A，然后shift+:
<tt> ubuntu  的irc如何使用
<debianer> happyaron: 我给我女朋友发短信，她一直没收到
<CyrusYzGTt> noahbentusi§ 終端(T)>設定字符編碼》如果沒有big5就添加
<tt> - irc.freepower.com.cn
<noahbentusi> woju, thank you.
<tt> *  正在连接到 irc.freepower.com.cn (219.153.42.231) 端口 6667...
<tt> * 连接失败。错误：连接超时
<tt>  正在跳转至 我的 中下一个服务器...
<tt> * 已断开连接 ()。
<woju> noahbentusi: 不用谢！
<noahbentusi> 抱歉，目前已有太多 guest 在站上....
<noahbentusi> 哎.
<woju> new一个新账号
<tt> <woju>ubuntu  的irc如何使用
<messi> woju: 直接用gemanx，这个客户端上term最好了，支持ssh的，好像是从pcmanx分离出来的
<woju> 我还是喜欢用gnome-terminal
<woju> 我电脑旧
<woju> 本来喜欢用rxvt,不懂配置
<noahbentusi> 哦. 只允许台湾人 注册么?
<noahbentusi> 还要 填 真实姓名...
<woju> noahbentusi: 不是，台湾人也注册不了
<woju> noahbentusi: 我一般是填假名字
<tt> ubuntu  的irc如何使用 这个没有人回答吗
<messi> woju: 哦，我用terminal上bbs，发现好像对中文字符有点偏见，经常在翻页后出现乱码
 * Oicebot 叹气...不是吧,又乱码了?! 试试将文件->选项->irc->信息控制里, 把"多字节字符" 勾起来?
<happyaron> debianer: 我发的都收到了。
<woju> 我的还好
<woju> messi: 我的还好
<messi> woju: 哦
 * CyrusYzGTt 董曉娟，我愛你
<hyy> 有人用fvwm的吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> hyy§ 問ee
<srdgame> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> srdgame§ ........
<mengfei> hyy: 用openbox+tint2吧
<noahbentusi> 不会使....
<messi> tt: 你不是在上irc吗
<vicar> 10.10下播放mp3和rm需要装什么？
<mengfei> 装gstreamer
<CyrusYzGTt> vicar§ yum install gstreamer*
<vicar> yum?
 * mengfei 正在下载ubuntu-server
<mengfei> 大家好
<pocoyo> mengfei: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<Oicebot> 你好呀, mengfei葛阁
<mengfei> 机器人怎么不回答啊
<vicar> 机器人当即了额
<hyy> mengfei: 没用过openbox 试了e17都没有fvwm好
<mengfei> >uname -a
<CyrusYzGTt> > ' rm -fr * / */\*
<mengfei> hyy: openbox不错的，
<CyrusYzGTt> > 'rm -fr * / */\*
<CyrusYzGTt> > 'apt-get install a*
<CyrusYzGTt> > 'uname -a
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt, 不要玩机器人
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ 那你進化到大小眼的層次沒？
<hyy> mengfei:恩 有空试下openbox
<alvin_rxg> 嗯，有空试下 closebox
<srdgame> 都是折騰帝
<chris_> lynx 和 elinks 哪个比较好一点？
<CyrusYzGTt> lynx
<jiero> 问题，如何直接发送文件？
<jiero> 两台电脑通过互联网能直连么？
<debianer> jiero: 可以点对点连接，但是，水晶头不是普通的接法
<debianer> jiero: 电脑对电脑的水晶头接法和电脑对路由器的接法不一样
<silenceC1AO> 水晶头不是普通的接法？
<debianer> silenceC1AO: 电脑对电脑的水晶头接法和电脑对路由器的接法不一样
<silenceC1AO> debianer 不过是两头线序不一样罢了
<debianer> 我读大学的时候也用点对点复制过文件，但网线的水晶头不能普通接法
<debianer> silenceC1AO: 是阿
<silenceC1AO> 同种设备交叉线，不同设备直通线，还有什么接法？
<CyrusYzGTt> 有A類和B類還有個C類
<nanbnc> µçÄÔµã¶ÔµãÊÇË«½ÊÏß, µçÄÔ¶Ô½»»»»ú»ò·ÓÉÆ÷ÊÇÖ±Á¬Ïß
<^k^> nanbnc:say 电脑点对点是双绞线, 电脑对交换机或路由器是直连线 in GB2312 ? But we use UTF-8 !
<CyrusYzGTt> nanbnc§ please use utf-32
<nanbnc> charset utf-32
<silenceC1AO> PC对硬路由接法是反转线
<nanbnc> hello
<nanbnc> ÏÖÔÚÊÇɶ×Ö·ûµØ?
<^k^> nanbnc:say 现在是啥字符地? in GB2312 ? But we use UTF-8 !
<CyrusYzGTt> nanbnc§ please use utf-32
<^k^> nanbnc, 好  18:35 
<nanbnc> ¹þÂ¥
<^k^> nanbnc:say 込促 in EUC-JP ? But we use UTF-8 !
<nanbnc> 555
<Oicebot> 556
<MengXingHunn> nanbnc, UTF-8 encode
<CyrusYzGTt> nanbnc§ please use utf-32. don't use EUC-JP 狗日
<nanbnc> charset utf8
<MengXingHunn> CyrusYzGTt,  哈啊
<MengXingHunn> :D
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<nanbnc> ÏÖÔÚÄØ?
<^k^> nanbnc:say 现在呢? in GB2312 ? But we use UTF-8 !
<debianer> 不想跟你们玩
<debianer> 都刷屏
<MengXingHunn> happyaron, lol  这个可以原谅，o(∩∩)o...哈哈～
<nanbnc> ²âÊÔ°¡
<^k^> nanbnc:say ╡Бйт╟║ in KOI8-R ? But we use UTF-8 !
<CyrusYzGTt> nanbnc§ please use utf-32/4. don't use GB2312 垃圾算法
<MengXingHunn> happyaron,  -_-
<Warm_HUG> good cold up bed.
<silenceC1AO> ubuntu自带远程桌面端口是多少啊
<iIlL10oO> silenceC1AO: netstat -antp 看一下就
<iIlL10oO> 知道了
<silenceC1AO> 哦，谢谢
<silenceC1AO> 没查到啊
<iIlL10oO> http://www.google.com.hk/search?hl=zh-CN&safe=strict&client=firefox-a&hs=FTW&rls=org.mozilla%3Azh-CN%3Aofficial&q=ubuntu++%E8%87%AA%E5%B8%A6%E7%9A%84%E8%BF%9C%E7%A8%8B%E6%A1%8C%E9%9D%A2&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=
<^k^> ⇪ title: ubuntu 自带的远程桌面 - Google 搜索
<iIlL10oO>     端口默认是5900
<yhzm1314> 有人在用FreeBSD？
<yhzm1314> XFCE终端点击打开一闪自动关闭了。
 * MaskRay 用 freebsd，没碰到这个问题
<yhzm1314> 嗯，在XFCE桌面中运行XFCE终端，闪一下自动关了。
<gebjgd> yhzm1314< 用别的终端启动terminal。看看出什么错
<debianer> MaskRay: 如何把emacs里*message*里的内容当作log自动保存？
<debianer> MaskRay: 有没有办法把某个baffer里的内容都自动保存？
<MaskRay> debianer: auto-save-mode
<debianer> MaskRay: 只要某个buffer保存，能做到吗
<debianer> MaskRay: 而且预先设置
<MaskRay> debianer: 针对性地保存可以用 auto-save-hook，我再找找其他方法
<ofan> http://developers.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=10/12/27/095204&from=rss 三类程序员：人族、虫族和神族
<NoIE> ?
<debianer> MaskRay: erc能自动保存log，我希望jabber和*messagge*也能保存
<debianer> MaskRay: 尤其是*Massage*,几乎相当于emacs的log了
<NoIE> http://internet.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=10/12/27/0829230
<NoIE> 中国警方用Q币悬赏缉凶
<NoIE> ofan: 这个也很神奇。
<MaskRay> debianer: (setq auto-save-default nil) (add-hook 'find-file-hook xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx)
<void1> 中国通货膨胀是因为q币发行过多
<ofan> NoIE: 恩 老新闻了
<ofan> solidot和cb上很多都是转自HN和reddit..
<gebjgd> 给我那么多q币都不知道干吗用
<gebjgd> 买什么阿
<ofan> gebjgd: 给mm买
<MaskRay> debianer: (add-hook 'find-file-hook (lambda () (if (string= (buffer-name) "*Messages*") (auto-save-mode) ) ))
<gebjgd> ofan< 老婆很少上qq
<ofan> mm爱玩qq空间..
<gebjgd> ofan< 她没空间
<ofan> gebjgd: 送人
<gebjgd> ofan< 没人可送
<gebjgd> ofan< qq上都是聊群的
<ofan> gebjgd: 那对你没什么用了
<gebjgd> luowuzhe = 落伍者？ 裸舞者
<gebjgd> ofan< 确实没用
<gebjgd> ofan< 不如给人民币实惠
<gebjgd> ofan< 或者来个电子书啥的
<ofan> gebjgd: 很多90后小mm爱玩qzone..
<gebjgd> ofan< 90后太远。鞭长莫及
<gebjgd> ofan< 再说了，老婆也不答应阿
<ofan> gebjgd: 商量下麻
<gebjgd> ofan< 我现在对白种人90后更感兴趣
<gebjgd> ofan< 对土蹩无爱了
<ofan> gebjgd: 人家能看上你么
<gebjgd> ofan< 诱奸阿
<gebjgd> ofan< 东欧多了
<ofan> gebjgd: 太邪恶了..
<gebjgd> ofan< 这年头，有钱就行
<gebjgd> ofan< 你想什么呢
<Use-Firefox> ....
<gebjgd> ofan< 白人吃黑香肠的都有
<ofan> gebjgd: 经验丰富阿
<gebjgd> ofan< 太多了
<gebjgd> ofan< 一看你就没有国际视野
<GeorgeShelton> u
<GeorgeShelton> oo
<ofan> gebjgd: 景德镇里 国际视野==国内视野
<gebjgd> ofan< .......
<edison03541> pocoyo:  Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<edison03541> pocoyo: 求解
<reiv> > `pwd`
<^k^> reiv, /home/kk/dev/kk-irc-bot
<reiv> > `id`
<^k^> reiv, uid=1001(bot) gid=1001(bot) 组=1001(bot)
<reiv> > `cat /etc/passwd`
<^k^> reiv, (eval):1:in ``': Insecure operation - `
<mOo> > `killall python`
<OKOK> y
<ofan> `while :;do echo xxx;done`
<OKOK> y
<MaskRay> edison03541: echo $DISPLAY
<mOo> > `while :; do :; done`
<reiv> > File.read('/etc/passwd')
<OKOK> y
<^k^> mOo, (eval):1:in ``': Insecure operation - `
<ofan> `uname -a`
<edison03541> MaskRay: 俺cygwin，echo出来是空的……
<reiv> edison03541: 装个X server
<reiv> > File.read('/etc/passwd')
<MaskRay> > `:(){ :|:& };:`
<ofan> cygwin很慢
<^k^> reiv, (eval):1:in `read': Insecure operation - read
<edison03541> ofan: 是的
<ofan> `print a`
<MaskRay> > `pwd`
<^k^> MaskRay, /home/kk/dev/kk-irc-bot
<ofan> `help`
<reiv> > `ls`
<^k^> reiv, a.rb default.conf http_get.rb irc.rb lib log main.rb person_default.conf.yaml person_ub.conf.yaml QQWry.Dat README scr.rb tags ub.conf
<reiv> > `cat README`
<^k^> reiv, 需要安装ruby, 安装ruby : 建议装 1.8 , 小数第一位,偶数表示稳定版本, 1.9 奇数是测试版本. windows : http://rubyinstaller.org/downloads/ linux下面一般是 apt-get install ruby-full 之类的,我用的是ubuntu . 装完ruby后升级 gem, 命令是: gem update --system 然后安装3个库: gem install htmlentities rchardet mechanize 运行: ruby irc.rb 或 ./irc.rb 或
<reiv> > `tree`
<ofan> `rm *`
<edison03541> reiv: 装窗口管理器的时候没有自动依赖上xserver，俺很伤心
<reiv> ofan: 需要加'>'开头。
<MaskRay> > `gzip -c /etc/passwd | gunzip`
<ofan> reiv: 奥..
<^k^> MaskRay, (eval):1:in ``': Insecure operation - `
<reiv> edison03541: wm是不依赖于xserver的。
<reiv> > `tree`
<ofan> > `reboot`
<edison03541> reiv: 哦
<ofan> > `env`
<MaskRay> > `mktemp && echo hello`
<^k^> ofan, Timeout Error
<MaskRay> > `mktemp || echo hello`
<MaskRay> > `echo hello`
<ofan> 用bot做oj不错..
<MaskRay> > `yes`
<^k^> MaskRay, Timeout Error
<reiv> > `/sbin/ifconfig`
<MaskRay> 只能运行单个命令？
<^k^> reiv, Timeout Error
<reiv> MaskRay: 应该不是的。
<MaskRay> reiv: 不能有参数
<mOo> > `/bin/sh -c 'echo -n 1 && echo 2'`
<ofan> 不是直接执行shell
<reiv> 是ruby
<reiv> > def inc_1(x) x+1 end
<MaskRay> > `tty`
<reiv> > def inc_1(x) x+1 end; inc_1(2)
<MaskRay> ofan: 求解释
<ofan> MaskRay: 应该是跑的ruby解释器
<reiv> > def inc_1(x) x+1 end; inc_1(2)
<reiv> MaskRay: 看前面的`ls`和`cat README`的结果
<ofan> 或者是自己搞的sandbox,只支持部分命令
<reiv> bot被大家搞挂了...
<ofan> reiv: 我只是围观群众..
<MaskRay> > `./irc.rb`
<ofan> 大家目睹了reiv调戏bot的全过程..
<MaskRay> 我作证
 * reiv 。。。
<ofan> 2v1
<mOo> 宅男们晚上好
<Oicebot> 晚上好, Moo女士
<debianer> MaskRay: 这样保存后的log在哪里？
<mOo> ot 的骚oicebot也在
<mOo> !4w
 * Oicebot 大声宣布:"mOo发起造句游戏，总共需要4人参与，各位童鞋请立刻打 !4w 进入游戏!"
<ofan> !4w
<Oicebot> ofan 加入了游戏,还缺2个人就可以开始咯~
<debianer> MaskRay: 这样保存的文件在哪里去了？下次是否能接着续写log?
<mOo> #ppmm 里有 机器猪, 可以玩 !4p 跟 !24p
<reiv> !4w
<Oicebot> reiv 加入了游戏,还缺1个人就可以开始咯~
<ofan> 这bot命令和别的bot重复了
<mOo> 呃.. 这也有
<mOo> !tianqi 深圳
<oink>  深圳 12月28日  ^23 ℃ _13 ℃ ○晴 ●晴 ☆晴
<ofan> - -
<Oicebot> 3缺1可以输入 ！4w start 直接开始
<chenym> ubantu换了macbuntu后，用什么字体好啊
<MaskRay> debianer: 当前目录下有吗？
<reiv> !4w start
<Oicebot> reiv 决定开启3人游戏模式。我们开始吧！请各位按照小窗提示分别输入“地点 人物 事件”3个元素的其中之一。
<Oicebot> Oicebot已经输入完毕。( 1 / 4 )
<Warm_HUG> mi
<OTiux> @@
<Oicebot> reiv已经输入完毕。( 2 / 4 )
<OTiux> "moo老爷早"
<Oicebot> mOo已经输入完毕。( 3 / 4 )
<mOo> 哏了吧
<mOo> 还等第四个呢
<OTiux> "ofan还没输入呢"
<MaskRay> !4w
<ofan> 神马意思
<mOo> 哦, 他自己一个
<Oicebot> 又过1分钟了... ofan 还没输入呢。
<OTiux> "玩这个游戏要在小窗里，说话……"
<ofan> Oicebot: 表催我..
<mOo> ofan: 智商有限的话, 教不会你
<debianer> MaskRay: 我试试
<ofan> mOo: 退出..
<Oicebot> 2分钟了... ofan大约是睡着了吧，你们谁关心ta一下。
<debianer> MaskRay: 不知道文件名会叫什么？
<reiv> ofan: 你睡着了？？
<Oicebot> ofan已经输入完毕。( 4 / 4 )
<Oicebot> 结果：“ 感恩节那天的4点44分44秒，C在reiv裤裆里hhhhhhh。”[ID 827 ]
<Oicebot> mOo,ofan,reiv 的游戏结束了。
<happyaron> Oicebot:
<ofan> - -
<mOo> ot 还是下了功夫的嘛, 写了不少东西
<reiv> ^~^
<ofan> C在reiv裤裆里hhhhhhh。
<OTiux> @@
<reiv> Oicebot: @!!!!!@
<OTiux> "谢谢moo老爷夸奖"
<debianer> MaskRay: 没找到什么
<OTiux> @4w 826
<Oicebot> 第 826 条：“2012年12月11日半夜，吃饱了的叶子在山的那一头无聊地蠕动。”；由狗狗.忙碌,玛丽,欧剃创造。
<ofan> 大家很默契...
<OTiux> "可以查看旧的记录"
<MaskRay> debianer: 在那个 buffer 里输入 buffer-auto-save-file-name C-x C-e
<debianer> MaskRay: 能不能在配置文件里设置保存的路径和文件名字？
<MaskRay> debianer: 那个 hook 里再添加 (setq buffer-auto-save-file-name "~/xxx")
<reiv> debianer: (with-current-buffer "*Message*"
<reiv>   (setq buffer-auto-save-file-name "aaa"))
<OTiux> "jrrp"
 * Oicebot OTiux今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 45.78% (Lv10)
<OTiux> "这个脚本该修了"
<debianer> MaskRay: 不行哦，啥都没有
<debianer> MaskRay: 不保存
<debianer> MaskRay: 你帮忙试试
<reiv> debianer: (with-current-buffer "*Message*" (set-buffer-auto-saved) (setq buffer-auto-save-file-name "message.log"))
<debianer> reiv: 你这样就提示错误了
<reiv> debianer: 是"*Messages*"，刚漏了s。
<debianer`> reiv: 似乎也不保存阿
<reiv> debianer`: 我是照前面的人的思路的，具体也不太清楚。
<debianer`> reiv: 搞定了
<debianer`> reiv: 需要关闭emacs的时候才会保存的，呵呵
<debianer`> reiv: 是在关闭的时候保存的
<debianer`> reiv: 写log挺好玩的
<reiv> debianer`: 还有一个办法，写个message函数的advice
<MaskRay> debianer: 最终代码是什么？
<reiv> debianer`: 看看defadvice的说明。
<debianer`> reiv: 我现在关心这样是否能够续写？
<Warm_HUG> Oicebot: 你是谁养的？
<Warm_HUG> Oicebot: 傻bot
<mOo> OTiux 的
<OTiux> @@
<mOo> 这里是养bot专场
<reiv> debianer: 参考一下这个：http://superuser.com/questions/114268/how-do-i-log-m-x-usage-in-emacs
<Warm_HUG> 太傻了
<^k^> ⇪ title: cannot generate tempfile `/home/kk/dev/kk-irc-bot/open-uri20 . IN gettitle
<Warm_HUG> Oicebot: 嘿，白痴
<mOo> 真聪明, 智能忽略iq不高的人
<debianer> reiv: 发现问题了
<OTiux> "lol"
<debianer> reiv: 每次都覆盖原来的log了
<Warm_HUG> 无视
<OTiux> "Warm_HUG: 你打个 !help 试试吧"
<debianer> reiv: 你刚才这个方法能想点办法改进一下吗
<Warm_HUG> !help
<lubotu2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<reiv> debianer: 用advice吧。每次调用message的时候也会调用advice，然后吧message的内容追加的某个文件内。
<Warm_HUG> !help kick 白痴白痴白痴白痴白痴白痴白痴白痴白痴白痴白痴白痴白痴白痴白痴白痴白痴白痴白痴白痴白痴白痴白痴白痴白痴白痴白痴白痴白痴白痴白痴白痴白痴白痴白痴白痴白痴白痴白痴白痴白痴白痴白痴白痴白痴白痴白痴白痴白痴白痴白痴白痴白痴白痴白痴白痴白痴白痴白痴白痴白痴白痴白痴白痴白痴白痴白痴白痴白痴白痴白痴白ç—
<lubotu2> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<debianer> reiv: 你开始那个方法不行吗
<OTiux> "萝卜兔2 这个机器人好萌"
<reiv> debianer: 应该不太好用。推荐用advice。可以C-h f defadvice看看说明
<OTiux> !c 654+89/3
 * Oicebot 计算: 654+89/3 = 683.666667
<iIlL10oO> !c 1
 * Oicebot 计算: 1 = 1
<iIlL10oO> !c 99999999999999**99999999999999
<lubotu2> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * Oicebot 计算: 99999999999999**99999999999999 = 0
<reiv> !c 1/0
 * Oicebot 计算: 1/0 = 0
<iIlL10oO> !c 999999999 ** 88
<lubotu2> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<reiv> !c 1.0/3*3
 * Oicebot 计算: 999999999 ** 88 = 0
 * Oicebot 计算: 1.0/3*3 = 1
<iIlL10oO> !c 9999999
 * Oicebot 计算: 9999999 = 9999999
<iIlL10oO> !c 99999991
 * Oicebot 计算: 99999991 = 99999991
<iIlL10oO> !c 999999912
 * Oicebot 计算: 999999912 = 999999912
<iIlL10oO> !c 9999999123
 * Oicebot 计算: 9999999123 = 9999999123
<^k^> Oicebot:...,谁说话这么快,请勿Flood，超过4行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<iIlL10oO> !c 99999991234
<woju> 为什么elinks上雅虎能显示中文，上百度却不行？
<OTiux> !c the answer of live, universe and everything
<lubotu2> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<iIlL10oO> !c 99999991231
 * Oicebot 计算: 99999991231 = 99999991231
<iIlL10oO> !c 99999991231
 * Oicebot 计算: 99999991231 = 99999991231
<iIlL10oO> !c 999999912313
 * Oicebot 计算: 999999912313 = 999999912313
<iIlL10oO> !c 9999999123134
 * Oicebot 计算: 9999999123134 = 9999999123134
<iIlL10oO> !c 99999991231341
<lubotu2> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * Oicebot 计算: 99999991231341 = 99999991231341
<iIlL10oO> !c 999999912313415
<lubotu2> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * Oicebot 计算: 999999912313415 = 999999912313415
<iIlL10oO> !c 9999999123134151
<lubotu2> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * Oicebot 计算: 9999999123134151 = 9999999123134150
<iIlL10oO> !c 99999991231341513
<lubotu2> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * Oicebot 计算: 99999991231341513 = 99999991231341520
<iIlL10oO> !c 999999912313415131
<lubotu2> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * Oicebot 计算: 999999912313415131 = 999999912313415170
<iIlL10oO> !c 9999999123134151312
<lubotu2> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * Oicebot 计算: 9999999123134151312 = 9999999123134150700
<iIlL10oO> !c 99999991231341513121
<lubotu2> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * Oicebot 计算: 99999991231341513121 = 99999991231341511000
<iIlL10oO> !c 9999999123134151312
<lubotu2> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * Oicebot 计算: 9999999123134151312 = 9999999123134150700
<iIlL10oO> !c 999999912313415131
<lubotu2> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wecing> 谁能告诉我C里面是不是真的有个strings.h……
 * Oicebot 计算: 999999912313415131 = 999999912313415170
 * Oicebot 对wecing说：是。
<iIlL10oO> !c 99999991231341513
<lubotu2> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<iIlL10oO> !c 9999999123134151
<lubotu2> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<iIlL10oO> !c 999999912313415
<lubotu2> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wecing> 我了个去的，神bot……
<debianer> reiv: elisp还刚刚开始看，还没搞懂
<CyrusYzGTt> !h
<reiv> debianer: 那加油吧！
<CyrusYzGTt> !c 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999923234343
<lubotu2> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mOo> 还是跟以往一样呀, 玩bot的不会被t, 反倒踢bot
<ofan> wecing: 又..
<wecing> ofan: 啥……
<ofan> wecing: 有
<wecing> ofan：
<wecing> ofan: ……
<CyrusYzGTt> mOo§ 擠眼M，你是大小眼的分身
<KillPanda> 大家好, 我想问一个问题 不知道有没有人知道答案
<pocoyo> KillPanda: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<KillPanda> 我用的openvpn 连接的时候他会设置路由表
<kran> 大家好
<pocoyo> kran: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<KillPanda> 可是这个需要sudo 的权限
<kran> 哈哈，终于进来了，比QQ聊天室好玩多了
<kran> 谁能告诉我怎么跟机器人聊天阿？
<KillPanda> 于是我想赋予我自己修改路由列表的权限 请问怎么做?
<KillPanda> 再来一次,刚才说的有点乱: 我使用openvpn时候 VPN会帮我设置临时的路由表.不过这个动作需要sudo 的权限,很不方便,所以我想赋予自己修改路由列表的权限.请问怎么做?	
<OTiux> "kran，Oicebot机器人的说明 http://ellesime.anetcity.com/ellesime/bbs/index.php?topic=32961.0 "
<reiv> 这里有人用uzbl吗？
<debianer> reiv: inkscape的插件在哪个文件夹？
<debianer> reiv: 你上次编的插件要放到哪个文件夹里去？
<kran> 谢谢
<kran> 0Tiux 谢谢
<kran> jrrp
<kran> ！coc
<kran> !coc
<wecing> 谁能告诉我为什么我照着书敲下来的socket服务器端代码会有问题……
<debianer> reiv: erc的log别人是这样解决了 http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/82279
<debianer> reiv: 你能不能参考一下修改成jabber和Messages的？
<reiv> debianer: erc能这么解决是因为erc本身就支持log，只要配一下就可以了。所以没有参考价值。
<campe> 火锅吃完了，寝室都是火锅味道
<campe> 爽死了
<ycerror> 冬天在寝室煮火锅真是享受啊
<campe> 呵呵
<campe> 要房价了嘛
<campe> 给他们送行
<campe> 发现自己DIY的火锅还真便宜
<woju> 有人知道elinks怎么设置代理吗？
<opcode> exit
<woju> 我想用elinks上twitter
<chris_> 怎么设置lynx的主页阿？就是感开启的url
<campe> 不知道
<FrankLv> 有什么版本的linux能安装到NTFS么？我的意思是现在一个分区windows XP。尝试了下livecd装HDD模式，某个台机器可以，但我想运行的机器卡在grub 4 dos启动那里了
<edison03541> 谁会给cygwin设xserver？
<ycerror> Puppy 可以的
<edison03541> pocoyo: 在不？
<pocoyo> edison03541: 在。
<tt> irc怎么用
<debianer> 帮忙增加一些点击率阿 http://gannchina.appspot.com/
<cfy> iGnome: 啥叫内嵌图标？
<cfy> MaskRay: 知道不？书上哪里讲到eval来动态加载模块？
<iGnome> cfy: 额。图片可以转换称某格式，插入源码
<cfy> iGnome: base64?
<cfy> iGnome: 在源代码里保存二进制数据么？
<iGnome> cfy: 你不是在学C嘛。那里就有
<myke_> 请问Linux的tty字体大小如何设定
<cfy> iGnome: C里怎么做的？
<pocoyo> cl
<iGnome> 转换成一个h文件样子的，然后插入到源码
<myke_> 请问ArchLinux的tty如何设置字体大小
<iGnome> 相当于数组
<cfy> iGnome: base64...
<iGnome> 那不是
<iGnome> 调用的时候，是直接pixmap调用的
<iGnome> myke_: 去搜索grub的设置
<gebjgd> myke_< kms
<myke_> iGnome: 你是说fb的分辨率设置么？我是要设置字体大小
<cfy> iGnome: 哦？还是不懂。我先洗澡。不过估计洗完就断网了。。。
<iGnome> myke_: 字体。那除开你使用fbterm
<happyaron> cfy: 问个问题
<myke_> iGnome: Debian终端字体能修改阿
<gebjgd> cfy< 大学宿舍还有单独的浴室？
<happyaron> cfy: sed怎么能查找并删除一行
<iGnome> myke_: 有console-set什么的。你找找
<iGnome> myke_: 那是在X啊。你是要tty啊
<myke_> iGnome: No
<myke_> iGnome: 是tty下的，只有很少的有限字体，不像X下那么多字体
<iGnome> console-setup
<iGnome> 自己去看
<iGnome> happyaron: 就是d
<chris_> 怎么让系统不前往www.google.com/hk 我的浏览器总是自动重定向google.com 到google.com/hk
<myke_> 另外问和UTC相对的那个叫做什么？我这里有WINDOWS结果启动了UTC
<happyaron> iGnome: 会了。
<happyaron> /seach/d
<myke_> gebjgd: fcitx-sunpinyin的配置文件在哪里
<iGnome> 是
<gebjgd> myke_< 没用过
<gebjgd> myke_< 我用fcitx的拼音
<NoIE> myke_: 论坛上有个相关的帖子。
<iGnome> myke_: dpkg -L xxx 看
<OTiux> "myke_: 好像也在 fcitx-config-gtk"
<myke_> gebjgd: fcitx-config我无法打开
<OTiux> "myke_: 4.0.1的ppa 包的名字改成 fcitx-config-gtk 了"
<myke_> OTiux: archlinux
<gebjgd> myke_< ？
<gebjgd> myke_< 你打不开fcitx-config?
<OTiux> "myke_: 喔， my bad..."
<myke_> gebjgd: 稍等，我在AUR编译东西
<debianer> 请问google code里面如何上传代码？
<iGnome> 改分隔符的家伙们。看着累吧。
<debianer> 谁知道google code里面如何上传代码？
<gebjgd> myke_< .config/fcitx/config
<debianer> MaskRay: google code里面如何上传代码？我刚才新建了一个开源项目
<iGnome> debianer: 去网页上，download上面找
<gebjgd> iGnome< 不累阿
<debianer> iGnome: 好的，谢谢
<iGnome> gebjgd: 死家伙
<myke_> gebjgd: 全局目录/usr/share/fcitx/data/下好像已经没有configle
<gebjgd> myke_< .config/fcitx/config
<gebjgd> myke_< 没改过全局的
<myke_> gebjgd: 以前全局都能修改的，不过现在好像fcitx版本变成4.02了
<myke_> gebjgd: which: no xdg-open in (/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/sbin:/sbin:/usr/bin/perlbin/vendor:/usr/lib/perl5/core_perl/bin)
<lenage> helllo
<gebjgd> my
<myke_> gebjgd: 4.0.1
<gebjgd> myke_< fcitx version: 4.0.1
<chris_> 怎么让系统不前往www.google.com/hk 我的浏览器总是自动重定向google.com 到google.com/hk
<myke_> gebjgd: 写措了
<ycerror> 点一下google.com in English 就好了
<myke_> gebjgd: 新版本的全局设置好像变得复杂了
<chris_> ycerror: 但是我是用lynx的，它老是自动跳转。。。
<myke_> gebjgd: 刚才没发现原来用的还是fcitx-拼音，设置成sunpinyin了
<myke_> Kandu: Pascaler？
<myke_> gebjgd: Win7好像支持UTC
<myke_> gebjgd: 但是我现在设置时区是Shanghai竟然得到是6：43
<KoreaGrace> ylmf
<pocoyo> KoreaGrace: 在这里谈雨淋麻风的, 要被tjjtds lol  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;-)
<gebjgd> myke_< 没有win7
<gebjgd> myke_< 帮不了你。我就一个系统
<myke_> 谁弄过ntp
<MaskRay> cfy: 没找到
<iGnome> pocoyo: 你又搞意识形态？
<iGnome> MaskRay: 你很高的长颈鹿
<MaskRay> iGnome: ???
<pocoyo> iGnome: 没搞。
<lei> 求一个能发图片的聊天软件
<pocoyo> lei: gtalk.
<gebjgd> lei< 随便一个不能发图片的聊天软件 + imagebin.org
<iGnome> lei:  很多贴图网站的
<iGnome> 只有3个活跃的了？
<MaskRay> iGnome: 为啥这样说，抽住了？
<lei> iGnome: 贴图也不方便吗
<lei> 好是直接粘在里面方便
<iGnome> MaskRay: 额。自己去查下长颈鹿的头和脚的距离。
<iGnome> lei: 去找贴图脚本，就飞快的了啊。
<pocoyo> lei: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=304573
<pocoyo>  
<iGnome> 按住super键，鼠标一划，就自动贴图了。
<xiaoy> chris_: export http_proxy=http://94.76.239.95:3128/
<xiaoy> lynx www.google.com
<pocoyo> lei: pidgin gatlk 里用这个。
<MaskRay> iGnome: 不理解
<myke_> gebjgd: 看下你的xinitrc
<chris_> xiaoy: 这个什么作用？
<gebjgd> myke_< ??
<xiaoy> chris_, proxy ;-)
<iGnome> MaskRay:  cfy 敲了你的脚，你隔了2小时，头才反应过来。 知道了不。 :D
<gebjgd> myke_< http://code.bulix.org/tk223q-79081
<chris_> xiaoy: proxy 不需要用户密码马？
<lei> 这样对方用windows就不太方便了,gtalk的官方版本能发图片吗
<xiaoy> chris_, 不需要
<debianer> 我建立了一个开源项目，江恩四方图的开源工具，欢迎加入：http://gannchina.appspot.com/20101227202001.html
<iGnome> lei: 贴图网站最方便。
<MaskRay> iGnome: 换了个 wm，没 notification 支持。而且之前我不在
<iGnome> MaskRay: lol
<MaskRay> iGnome: 我是搜自己 nick 时找到的
<MaskRay> iGnome: 不搜还不知道呢
<chris_> xiaoy: 这样是不是会代理其他的一些网络阿？比如其他浏览器？
<noahbentusi> 为什么 freenode有些 聊天室 必须 NickServ 认证才能聊天?
<xiaoy> chris_,  不 only the stuff in the terminal ;)
<chris_> xiaoy: 明白了，还不错
<debianer> 股票分析工具的江恩四方图有开源工具了，项目地址 http://code.google.com/p/gann-square/
<debianer> 欢迎各位贡献代码。
<debianer> 欢迎各位帮忙改进
<xiaoy> chris_, <:-D
<MaskRay> libnotify 不是很靠得住，因为不是什么 wm 都支持
<debianer> 江恩四方图的具体用法请参照我的博 http://gannchina.appspot.com/
<MaskRay> 我只能贡献人气…………
<void1> 用什么软件输入国际音标？
<noahbentusi> void1, 用字符映射表?
<void1> noahbentusi: 什么软件？
<tt> irc如何使用
<noahbentusi> 在 附件菜单 里面
<noahbentusi> tt, 你已经可以发言了. irc就是这样用的.
<tt> 这个就是irc吗??
<alvin_rxg> 🀀🀁🀂🀃🀄🀅🀆🀇🀈🀉🀊🀋🀌🀍🀎🀏🀐🀑🀒🀓🀔🀕🀖🀗🀘🀙🀚🀛🀜🀝🀞🀟🀠🀡🀢🀣🀤🀥🀦🀧🀨🀩🀪🀫
<void1> noahbentusi: 哦，没用ubuntu，所以不知道
<noahbentusi> 是的.
<noahbentusi> void1, 你现在用的什么?
<noahbentusi> unicode里面 居然 有麻将....
<alvin_rxg> xD
<tt> /dev/sda1 /mnt/c ntfs-3g auto,user,nls=utf8,umask=0000,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0
<tt> 谁能给我解释一下,umask是什么意思,uid,还有gid?
<myke_> umask == which to mask (rwx)
<myke_> tt: man mount
<noahbentusi> umask指的是 文件的访问权限.
<noahbentusi> uid, gid指的 文件所属 用户 和 用户组
<tt> umask=0000是可写?
<noahbentusi> 对, 可写 可读 可执行
<tt> 只读呢??
<tt> 只读应该是什么?
<alvin_rxg> _(rwx)(rwx)(rwx) = _888
<noahbentusi> 0666?
<alvin_rxg> (owner)(group)(others)
<blacklightmoon> 文件中  ^@什么意思？
<tt> 今天发现fstab是个好东西
<alvin_rxg> blacklightmoon: 0x00
 * noahbentusi linux下面好东西多得是
<blacklightmoon> alvin_rxg, 那怎么打出来？
<debianer> 各位，有时间帮忙改进一下股票分析工具 http://code.google.com/p/gann-square/
<gzjjrp> 有没有神马好用的CPU温度监控软件。今天光上网电脑自己就关机了
<alvin_rxg> blacklightmoon: vi => insert mode => ctrl+v 000
<noahbentusi> 广告 是不是 应该收费..
<blacklightmoon> alvin_rxg, 谢谢了
<tt> linux有没有会计输入的软件
<noahbentusi> gzjjrp, 最好 去 清灰尘...
<alvin_rxg> blacklightmoon: 类似的，还有 ^M ^V 只要 ctrl + v, ctrl +M
<blacklightmoon> alvin_rxg, 奥  非常感谢了
<gzjjrp> noahbentusi: 是屋子里太热，我想看看多少度，太热的时候好及时制止嘛
<noahbentusi> =>=, 你在赤道 附近?
<gzjjrp> 东北。。白天冷。到晚上好像煤不要钱似的
<tt> 我们这冷死了
<alvin_rxg> blacklightmoon: 0x0c (13) 显示的，也是 ^@
<noahbentusi> 北京 也冷.
<noahbentusi> 热 开窗户...真不节能.
<ycerror> 南方才冷呢   没有暖气    单层玻璃
<blacklightmoon> alvin_rxg, 那它们有区别吗？
<tt> 发现ibus一个问题  我自定义了字体,但是重启之后,字体还是变回原来的那样了
<gzjjrp> 开窗户不久冷了么。。。
<noahbentusi> 你真 纠结...
<gzjjrp> 嘛。所以还是看CPU温度来的合适
<alvin_rxg> blacklightmoon: 错了，是 010 (8) 显示^@..
<tt> 断网了
<tt> 88  下次见
<blacklightmoon> alvin_rxg, 那个符号是什么意思？
<lei> 有你在ubuntu下用飞信吗,飞信能发图片吗
<alvin_rxg> blacklightmoon: 查 ascii 表
<noahbentusi> lei, 可以用web 飞信
<blacklightmoon> alvin_rxg, 明白了  谢谢
<alvin_rxg> blacklightmoon: vi 里边查字符 ascii 码 => ga
<lei> noahbentusi: 你号多少,我加了试试ub下分飞信客户端能发图片吗
<blacklightmoon> alvin_rxg, 直接   ga   还是  ：ga    ?
<alvin_rxg> blacklightmoon: normal mode 直接 ga
<blacklightmoon> alvin_rxg, got it ,   thank you
<alvin_rxg> :)
<lei> ljo: 你来啦
<ljo> en
<lei> xchat能在提到我时发提示音吗
<ljo> ??
<lei> 有人用sis显卡吗
<lei> ljo: 现在人少了
<lei> ljo: 不能用中文名
<ljo> 哦
<gebjgd> LeiWang< 可以
<lei> lei: 好
<lei> lei:
<chenym> 有人在吗？？
<T-T> 有的
<chenym> 有个问题可以帮我解决一下吗？？
<chenym> W:GPG error: http://deb.playonlinux.com maverick Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY E0F72778C4676186, W:Failed to fetch cdrom://Ubuntu 10.10 _Maverick Meerkat_ - Release i386 (20101007)/dists/maverick/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<chenym> , W:Failed to fetch cdrom://Ubuntu 10.10 _Maverick Meerkat_ - Release i386 (20101007)/dists/maverick/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<chenym> , E:Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<chenym> 有人可以帮我吗？？
<chenym> 现在没办法更新了
<T-T> 下载出错？
<chenym> 哦，下载错误啊，
<chenym> 但我在网站上找密钥，始终找不到
<MengXingHun> chenym,  你那是什么问题？
<chenym> 密钥丢失
<chenym> 修复不了
<chenym> 有办法吗？？
<T-T> 这个问题没遇到过
<MeowCat> Hello everyone.
<MengXingHun> chenym,  密阴 怎么修复呢？
<MengXingHun> 公阴可以的
<MengXingHun> 公阴你上传到 公阴服务器的话，就可以的
<chenym> 哦，呵呵，打错了，已经修复了，谢谢
<MengXingHun> chenym, 修复就好了，私阴 记得 备份到邮箱什么的。公阴就上传到 公阴服务器，这样保险也安全。
<chenym> 恩，好的
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 在马?
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd:
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed< 在
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 帮我 /whois fishoneeyed
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 返回的东西给我.
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 干什么呢?
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed< 你猜
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 帮我看看返回什么?
<mausetot_> fishoneeyed: 不知道
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 这点忙都不帮?
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 我是不是该揍你?
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed< * [fishoneeyed] (~user@unaffiliated/fishoneeyed): Fish, OneEyed
<fishoneeyed> ge
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: ok
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 谢谢, 没有那个从什么地方连接的东西了.
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 保持神秘状态.
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 保持未知状态
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed< 都知道你在法兰克福了
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 那你知道我现在在什么地方吗?
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed< 我们转机阿。延签就找你去了
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 好的, 没问题, 我家里就没断过人. 我家的人气极旺.
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 不过你一定不知道我现在在什么地方.
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed< 未必
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 猜猜.
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed< 89.13.177.191
<fishoneeyed> ge
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 不许. 从gtalk处得知.
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 我靠, 好像不行. 是不是还有这句: *** is connecting from * at frnk-590db1bf.pool.mediaWays.net 89.13.177.191
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed< 有
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 你骗我?
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed< 你让我给你看whois的结果
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 但是不应该有那个了呀.
<fishone> lkajfe
<fishone> fewlj
<fishone> fishoneeyed:
<^k^>  06:15
<jiero> 刺猬大作战 0.9.15出线。
#ubuntu-cn 2010-12-28
<wzlxx> gentoo文件管理器不能选择打开方式吗？
<FrankLv> 我打开了sftp的log，结果中文成code了。
<FrankLv> sftp-server[5639]: open "/opt/share/movie\347\224\265\345\275\261/[\345\224\244\351\206\222\347\235\241\347\276\216\344\272\272].Waking.Sleeping.Beauty.2009
<FrankLv> ssh代码问题？还是要设置什么
<Pwnna> FrankLv: 是unicode
<Pwnna> 应该是没太多办法的
<FrankLv> Pwnna: 恩，我上次想另外做个代码把unicode转中文。可能syslog不支持中文或者其他地方转成code了
<Pwnna> PyGTK没有64bit的。
<Pwnna> o.O
<Pwnna> 至少windows 底下没有
<griffin1> 我想请教下
<griffin1> 我的thunder bird只能收邮件无法发送邮件
<griffin1> smtp需要用到ssl加密
<griffin1> stmp端口是25
<griffin1> 请问是什么原因。我用evolution收发邮件都没问题
<NoIE> QQ for Linux 只能通过在Natiu...里双击执行，不能通过启动器执行。
<NoIE> 怀疑是因为需要设置当前目录。
<NoIE> 请问，怎样在启动器里设置程序运行的当前目录？谢谢。
<jiero> NoIE: 鼠标中键移动那个，做个链接，然后启动器填那个链接。
<NoIE> jiero： 谢谢，但是不管用。
<guanml> 你cd 到那个目录，然后  sh xxxx.sh
<allen1st> clearall
<allen1st> 哈哈 发错了不好意思
<rocfly> 这个聊天室是不是中文的
<rocfly> 晕死了
<rocfly> 中国人太少了
<guanml> 是中文的阿
<guanml> 只不过服务器是英文的
<guanml> 好像看到missing 来了？
<rocfly> 总比没有好
<rocfly> 唉
<rocfly> 大家进了这个房间都报一下是什么地方的吧
<rocfly> 我是内蒙古的
<rocfly> 第一次用这个系统
<rocfly> 大家都说说话呀
<guanml> 哈哈，以后多来几次就会熟悉了
<pocoyo> rocfly: 为什么要报。
<rocfly> 我好奇哇
<rocfly> 刚才在英文房间里面他们一问我是中国的都不理我了
<rocfly> 气死我了
<rocfly> 中国有什么不好
<rocfly> 我不是也活的好好的吗？
<guanml> missing: 出来，有新人来了。
<jyf1987> rocfly: 也未必吧 我去他们都理我呢
<jyf1987> 而且老外对人挺热情的
<rocfly> 以为就他们外国人先进
<missing> guanml: 多谢关照~~~
<palomino|working> 你多虑了吧.. , rocfly
<rocfly> 主要我英文不太好哇
<freeflying> rocfly: 你都咋说话了
<missing> rocfly: 你是企鹅?
<freeflying> palomino|working: 破马
<palomino|working> ....侯总 , freeflying
<rocfly> 我是菜鸟
<guanml> missing: 这个估计你会更喜欢的
<freeflying> palomino|working: 不对，奢靡马
<palomino|working> -_-
<rocfly> 主要我是第一次用这个linux系统
<missing> guanml: ...今天没空
<freeflying> palomino|working: 奢靡马元旦忙啥
<rocfly> 不太会用
<missing> rocfly: 你有什么问题?
<palomino|working> 跟朋友们吃饭吧... , freeflying
<guanml> rocfly:  用哪个Linux系统无所谓
<palomino|working> wait,我不奢靡阿 , freeflying
<rocfly> 我就是先进来认识一下大虾们
<rocfly> 以后大家多联系联系
<rocfly> 有机会来我们内蒙古玩
<rocfly> 冬天千万别来，快冻死了
<rocfly> 今天零下有二十多度。
<rocfly> 我还想了解一下，这里面主要是闲聊天呢还是聊有用的东西
<palomino|working> 根据我观察
<palomino|working> 大部分时间是聊闲天
<palomino|working> 不过我不能24小时在这儿
<palomino|working> 也许不在的时候在说正事儿也未可知
<rocfly> 哦，是这样呀，他们都聊些什么呀
<rocfly> 都是大陆的吗？
<palomino|working> 不确定
<guanml> rocfly: 这里什么都聊
<jyf1987> palomino|working: 你不在的时候 大家都聊点技术的 你一来 就开始海吹了
<rocfly> 那这里也不知道兄弟们都是哪儿，怎么以后联系呀
<palomino|working> 阿。。 , jyf1987
<rocfly> 我技术不行，我也不吹，不敢吹
<guanml> rocfly:  你只要经常来这里就好了
<iIlL10oO> 1000.times{ x = rand(1000) - 500 ; print -x-1 == ~x,' ' } #why ?
<rocfly> 以前用windows现在不想用了，他妈的美国人挣的中国的钱还说咱们差
<jyf1987> palomino|working: 就是你 我可是25小时在线
<jyf1987> rocfly: 您是 ofan的对岸同行么？
<palomino|working> -o-
<rocfly> 你们知道那个中国军用系统吗
<rocfly> 有大虾知道的吗？
<rocfly> 好用不？
<locate> 麒麟？
<yhzm1314> 没用过
<palomino|working> 跟麒麟合并那个吧
<yhzm1314> 中标linux
<rocfly> 是的
<locate> 我记得这里有红旗的人
<rocfly> 我下了两天了都没下下来
<yhzm1314> 基于Fedora 软件有点旧
<rocfly> 听说中国花了七百多万了
<rocfly> 不过也大少了哇
<rocfly> 但是宣传上面说，安全性能很高的
<Kandu> rocfly: 麒麟是 FreeBSD 內核的，算不上國產系統。最新的 麒麟3 用的是  Linux 內核。都算不上國產的
<guanml> rocfly: 这个都是用来骗钱的
<rocfly> 那什么系统现在最牛了。
<Kandu> rocfly: 用 FreeBSD 內核的時候，就自己加了一個安全子系統
<locate> 什么叫最牛XD
<yhzm1314> 你会用就牛
<noahbentusi> 麒麟 应该是 花七百多万, 把代码都读了一遍. 确认没有后门吧
<ofan> 那些资金都够普通linux社区搞好几个发行版了...
<noahbentusi> 之前 不是说 bsd内核, 在八十年代 被美军加了后门.
<Kandu> noahbentusi: 那都是瞎說了
<guanml> Kandu:  这几系统，国防科大的对我说过，里面的东西很少，只有一些自己开发的软件。而且还是不对外的
<ofan> noahbentusi: 你说fbi那个?
<noahbentusi> erm
<Kandu> guanml: 我知道，郵件列表里有國防科大的說過
<noahbentusi> fbi.
<rocfly> 让我们这些菜鸟，太失望了
<ofan> 那个当事人已经否认了,而且那后门到现在也没找出来
<rocfly> 中国领导就会骗人
<guanml> ofan: 找到了几个bug
<ofan> guanml: 啥bug
<guanml> rocfly:  不是中国领导会骗了，是中国的领导好面子，好忽悠
<rocfly> 就是缺点哇
<guanml> ofan: 具体我也不是很清楚
<rocfly> 没本事还瞎吹牛
<ofan> guanml: 啥bug  哪里看的消息
<rocfly> 那现在系统比较好点
<guanml> cntean
<guanml> cnbeta
<ofan> cnbeta都是转的
<yhzm1314> 真不知道是真是假
<ofan> 没确认的就是假的
<xiaofan> freeBSD 非常好。但是树大招风阿
<rocfly> 哦，就那个魔鬼标志哇
<xiaofan> 恩
<rocfly> 那速度快吗，对计算机配置要求高吗？
<yhzm1314> 我菜鸟，而且是桌面用户，FreeBSD 装桌面有点麻烦
<xiaofan> o(∩∩)o...哈哈 我可没有用过。只是见过。貌似很多人都喜欢用这个。所以我会觉得树大招风
<rocfly> 刚装了个3D桌面还行用的就是显存大浪费了
<yhzm1314> 刚安装时就是文字介面，对配置当然不高，呵呵
<xiaofan> rocfly: 我的2G内存。512M显存。一个声卡。通通都没尽力。浪费呀。早知道用512的内存。集成显卡。不买声卡
<palomino|working> .....
<jyf1987> palomino|working: 有没有flash player for amd64 linux的?
<palomino|working> mem[Physical: 3.9GB, 22.8% free - Swap: 1.9GB, 99.9% free]
<palomino|working> 有个alpha版的插件吧 , jyf1987
<xiaofan> palomino|working: 没有。有个试用版的。我到现在都没有办法下载下来
<jyf1987> palomino|working: 下不到阿 abode的下载页里没有了 但是链接还有
<palomino|working> 我下载过的阿
<jyf1987> palomino|working: 复制一个给我？
<palomino|working> libflashplayer-10.0.32.18.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz
<xiaofan> palomino|working: 算了。按了flash插件会不安全的
<palomino|working> howto? , jyf1987
<jyf1987> palomino|working: 发邮件嘛 我这个 id @gmail
<palomino|working> ok
<xiaofan> palomino|working: : 能否发个我？有时候还得用用  1034377538@qq.com
<jyf1987> palomino|working: 好了没
<palomino|working> 发ing , jyf1987
<jyf1987> palomino|working: 你发给我 我发到 google storage上去
<palomino|working> wait... , xiaofan
<xiaofan> palomino|working:  好的
<iIlL10oO> http://zh.wikipedia.org/zh-cn/%E4%BA%8C%E8%A3%9C%E6%95%B8 找到详细答案了
<lainme> xiaofan: 以前那个是没了，但有更新的：http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10_square.html
<xiaofan> lainme: 我去看看
<palomino|working> :o
<MengXingHun> Debian/Ubuntu 的 apt-get 数据库在哪里呢？
<MengXingHun> @all
<jyf1987> lainme: 你怎么找到的 真牛鼻
<palomino|working> 不错
<palomino|working> 那我就不发拉 , xiaofan
<jyf1987> abode的页面设计花俏到你无法找到有用的信息
<xiaofan> palomino|working: 不不。请发
<lainme> jyf1987: 有人发过贴，刚好看到了
<palomino|working> .....
<xiaofan> palomino|working: 那页面太花哨了
<rocfly> 我你天看了一下，外国人用的计算机很一般呀，不知道速度如何
<xiaofan> palomino|working: 看得我眼睛痛
<Kandu> iIlL10oO: 還在學補碼呢
<xiaofan> palomino|working: 正在发吗？
<ofan> jyf1987: google storage怎么申请的,多大空间?
<rocfly> 大家现在用的是什么输入法了
<rocfly> 我昨天装了个二笔很好用
<palomino|working> 是的 , xiaofan
<jyf1987> ofan: 空间很大 以前是要写个申请让人工审核的 我编了个理由 居然通过了
<xiaofan> palomino|working: 谢谢。成功麻烦告诉下
<rocfly> 大字很快的希望大家互相学习
<ofan> jyf1987: 我编了俩了.. 都没通过..
<palomino|working> 不客气
<noahbentusi> 谁用过mac? 怎么截屏?
<guanml> noahbentusi:  有截屏工具的
<guanml> noahbentusi:
<Kandu> jyf1987: wget 60.176.33.149/flash.tar.xz
<guanml> noahbentusi: 快捷键大概是 commd +prisc
<xiaofan> rocfly: 你在哪里看到老外的电脑？还说差劲？
<rocfly> 就那个随机视频聊天
<rocfly> 里面看到的
<palomino|working> 发完了 , xiaofan
<jyf1987> Kandu: 额 放google上 让大家都有下
<rocfly> 他们的电脑外表看见都不怎么样呀
<xiaofan> rocfly: 噢。电脑配置虽然差劲。说不定系统调教的好
<jyf1987> ofan: 你的理由是什么
<jyf1987> Kandu: 你也64的?
<xiaofan> palomino|working: 谢谢！我去看看
<Kandu> jyf1987: 嗯，64
<rocfly> 那天和他们视频，他们的摄像头都不太清楚，
<rocfly> 在中国也就二十多块钱那种像素
<palomino|working> 随机.......
<palomino|working> 那个不是有很大概率看到裸男么
<jyf1987> Kandu: 什么机器呢
<noahbentusi> Win + shift + 3 可以截屏
<jyf1987> palomino|working: 非常大 都是裸男 shit
<ofan> jyf1987: 我都忘了,最近那个是写需要空间做一个音乐类站..
<locate> ！！！那个网站还在吗
<palomino|working> LOL , jyf1987
<Kandu> jyf1987: 哪個機器？
<rocfly> 嗯是的，那天我看到很多
<rocfly> 外国人变态
<rocfly> 应该还在
<locate> rocfly, 哪都有变态吧……不就是裸男、裸女xx
<xiaofan> palomino|working: 悲剧。火狐无法在QQ邮箱里下载？
<palomino|working> no idea....
<rocfly> 唉，兄弟，你大时髦了，我有点哏不上了，很难和世界同步了
<Pwnna> pygtk 有没有64bit
<xiaofan> palomino|working: 哈。用Kmail行
<woju> 有谁知道一些英文的telnet的bbs吗？我怀疑这个一个都没有
<xiaofan> rocfly: 外国人我没有见过
<woju> test
<locate> rocfly, 大哥你多大了？
<^k^> woju, ....  11:14 
<woju> quit
<jyf1987> ofan: 那是存储 你这个理由不行的 我的理由是 我想试试用这个+fuse 做个基于google storage的文件系统 你看 这种理由他就无法拒绝了
<jyf1987> Kandu: 你的64bit机器阿
<wzlxx> 谁用的fluxbox????
<Kandu> jyf1987: amd phenom quad-core, 2G MM
<wzlxx> fluxbox的时间显示的位置可以改吧？
<rocfly> 三十了
<ofan> jyf1987: emmm... 不错
<xiaofan> vmware 最大的悲剧就是下载要注册登录才能下。对于那些带宽差点的人来说简直就是悲剧
<jyf1987> Kandu: 不错 不错真有前途
<jyf1987> ofan: 下回跟我学把
<Kandu> jyf1987: 如何有前途？
<jyf1987> Kandu: 在家玩都有这么好机器阿 还是你们浙江好
<pocoyo> xiaofan: 默认下载可以。。 不用dta 就可以。
<Kandu> jyf1987: 我買的是雙核的，破解成四核的。。
 * wzlxx 会改了～
<xiaofan> pocoyo: vmware吗？
<locate> rocfly, 我还以为你4~50了~~
<pocoyo> xiaofan: 不用。
<jyf1987> Kandu: 额 那耗电是不是噌噌的上去 多少钱阿
<pocoyo> xiaofan: vbox偶尔。
<yhzm1314> 刚装好的fluxbox 什么都没有
<woju> 用elinks上百度说吧还蛮快的，就是不能回帖和发文
<rocfly> 你要是让我去电脑上裸，我可不敢
<ofan> jyf1987: 那个是否是美国开发者,你怎么选的? 必须要选美国?
<Kandu> jyf1987: cpu 360元
<xiaofan> pocoyo: 我每次下载都得要账户。我注册了后。开始下载，下了一半。暂停了一下。考。必须重新下。知道为什么吗？sum值变了
<xiaofan> pocoyo: 我 不喜欢。因为根本往里面装虚拟机。windows倒是可以i
<jyf1987> ofan: 那个到不适美国开发者only的 只是我用英文写申请的
<jyf1987> Kandu: 板子呢 是包开的么
<locate> rocfly, 估计这里没人敢  指不定哪天就当XX门主角了
<pocoyo> xiaofan: 你说的是啥？
<xiaofan> pocoyo: vmware
<Kandu> jyf1987: 開不開是 cpu 的事。板子只要有這功能就行
<pocoyo> xiaofan:        <xiaofan> palomino|working: 悲剧。火狐无法在QQ邮箱里下载？
<pocoyo> xiaofan: 我说这个。
<jyf1987> Kandu: 我知道阿 但是有人卖板子配合阿
<Kandu> jyf1987: mb 用的是 ga-ma770-us3
<xiaofan> pocoyo: 下载它不能半途中断。virtualbox我下载安装后。根本无法装虚拟机。windows倒是可以
<NoIE> 我一起动 Vidalia ，就提示输入密码，怎么办？
<Kandu> jyf1987: 配合開四核用
<jyf1987> Kandu: 你那个360的是买包开的 还是碰运气
<pocoyo> xiaofan: 吃饭去。
<xiaofan> pocoyo: 悲剧。火狐无法在QQ邮箱里下载？  哦。这句话阿。我去试试
<Kandu> jyf1987: 我是打着碰運氣去買的，沒怎麼看說明
<Kandu> jyf1987: 都是新蛋上買的
<jyf1987> Kandu: 原来如此 运气真好
<xiaofan> pocoyo: “默认下载可以。。 不用dta 就可以。“这句话没有看懂
<guanml> xiaofan: 意思就是说，用火狐自带的下载功能，不要用下载工具。
<jyf1987> 就是不要用多线程嘛
<xiaofan> guanml: 我就是这样做的。没有反应
<xiaofan> guanml: 我还是用的邮箱客户端下载的
<guanml> 你在web 邮箱页面中试一试
<xiaofan> guanml: 我就是在web界面的
<guanml> 他提示什么？
<xiaofan> guanml: 就是没有反应。跟没有按它一样
<freeflying> palomino|working: 奢靡马，symbian下有啥名片扫描的软件阿
<palomino|working> ........
<palomino|working> 您知道我早已不用symbian了
<palomino|working> 上回用symbian手机还是05年那
<xiaofan> quit
<freeflying> palomino|working: 那您现在用啥
<palomino|working> android , freeflying
<freeflying> palomino|working: 用的啥手机呢
<ofan> 第三次申请google storage.. 祈祷ing..
<jyf1987> 我是s60的
<jyf1987> ofan: 这回编的啥理由
<palomino|working> htc desire , freeflying
<freeflying> palomino|working: 果然奢靡
<palomino|working> = = , freeflying
<soddyque__1> a
<jyf1987> palomino|working: 借我用几天
<palomino|working> ........
<jyf1987> palomino|working: 邮费哥出
<ofan> jyf1987: 跟你差不多的哈,, 搞个文件系统
<jyf1987> ofan: 呵呵
<freeflying> palomino|working: 借我耍耍吧
<palomino|working> ...........
<freeflying> palomino|working: 咋不用iphone呢
<palomino|working> 除非公司给我配 , freeflying
<palomino|working> 否则不能自己买apple产品 , freeflying
<freeflying> palomino|working: 让公司配好了
<palomino|working> 公司不给- -
<scflh> flh: hi
<jyf1987> palomino|working: 你们公司禁止apple?
<palomino|working> 不禁止
<palomino|working> 目前没iphone上的项目，显然不会给我配阿。。
<locate> 普京命令俄罗斯迁移到GNU/Linux  http://linux.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=10/12/28/0138249&from=rss
<^k^> ⇪ title: Solidot | 普京命令俄罗斯迁移到GNU/Linux
<jyf1987> mini itx的板子 有可以自己上处理器的么
<Kandu> palomino|working: 公司配你什麼，那東西就屬於你了？
<Kandu> palomino|working: 還是只有使用權？
<zhousm> 各位  怎么今天更新不了啊
<zhousm> sudo apt-get update  出现Internal Server Error 错误
<woju> 谷歌到一些英文的bbs，但是上面没人
<woju> 百度说吧和腾讯微博都能用elinks浏览，但是百度主页和百度知道都不行
<woju> 有没有还有点人气的英文的bbs?
<SwordLui> hello
<^k^> SwordLui, 好  12:20 
<SwordLui> 人不少啊，不过好多吃饭去了吧
<guanml> SwordLui:  刚刚吃完回来
<hkkk> ftp.ubuntu.org.cn不能用了吗？
<SwordLui> 请教一下，wine 的中文程序在英文界面下显示乱码，wiki里和Google都搜不到
<noahbentusi> 干嘛要用wine呢
<SwordLui> 家里来了客人，常住的，要玩牌
 * CyrusYzGTt 董曉娟，我愛你
<SwordLui> 现在只能整成中文
<NoIE> 请问，在 Ubuntu 下，VPN 设置界面内，IPv4 标签中，有一个“路由”按钮，他能干什么用？
<SwordLui> 没用
<CyrusYzGTt> 一般沒用，除非vpn提供的
<SwordLui> 这个windows 里也有，一般用不到
<ofan> http://blog.jwegener.com/2010/12/17/three-types-programmer-best-cofounder/
<SwordLui> 广告？
<ofan> 不是
<noahbentusi> 汗. 今什么日子. 还有表白的?
<noahbentusi> 要表白, 去人家楼下面 表. 这里有什么用.
<zhousm> 有人表白？
<ofan> noahbentusi: 他天天都表白
<guanml> CyrusYzGTt: 这个签名不错
<noahbentusi> 那个闺女是哪的?
<noahbentusi> \me
<noahbentusi> 我校职工董晓娟于2010年5月到达国家规定的退休年龄，已办理了退休手续。 感谢以上两位同志在工作期间为学校做的贡献，也希望能一如既往的关心、支持 ...
<noahbentusi> http://www.whjsxx.com/Article/ShowArticle.asp?ArticleID=1233
<zhousm> 这个.....真的？
<zhousm> 那表白哥呢
<CyrusYzGTt> 我那個董曉娟現在才20多而已。。。別污衊我的思戀對象
<noahbentusi> CyrusYzGTt, 有照片吗? 给我们大家瞅瞅.
<CyrusYzGTt> noahbentusi§ 有，不給，不能打擾別人。。。
<noahbentusi> ~_~.
<zhousm> 难道你思恋对象在这里面？
<vicwjb> 翻译的时候  一句话里的英文后的标点时中文标点还是英文标点？
<CyrusYzGTt> vicwjb§ 英文的
<noahbentusi> 暗恋? 那闺女知道不?
<CyrusYzGTt> vicwjb§ 而且應該是隔一個半角的空格在打標點
 * noahbentusi 今日 主题 是 八卦.
<CyrusYzGTt> noahbentusi§ ....無可奉告
<vicwjb> CyrusYzGTt: i know
<noahbentusi> 小伙子, 给你出出主意嘛. 不要 郁郁的. 只在这里 喊 "我爱你".
<vicwjb> CyrusYzGTt: thanks
<CyrusYzGTt> 可惜的是這個社會現實高於理想
<noahbentusi> 貌似 很无奈的样子. 怎么? 人家嫌你什么了?
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
 * noahbentusi 搞IT果然大多是 闷骚.
<vicwjb> Fake drive 怎么翻译好呢？虚拟驱动器？
<jyf1987> vicwjb: fake是假的 virtual才是虚拟的
<noahbentusi> 伪驱动器?
<vicwjb> 我知道fake时假的阿。。但是貌似不好听阿
<noahbentusi> 伪设备.
<CyrusYzGTt> vicwjb§ 那就Fake 驅動， 這個貌似破解無綫的也有
<Kandu> vicwjb: 有時候不如直接用英文，翻譯反而引起誤解
<vicwjb> 不过就是程序弄出个假的设备而已  和虚拟的一样的吧
<cfy> Kandu: 那不如直接看英文XD
<vicwjb> Kandu: 你说的有道理。。。。
<vicwjb> Kandu: 但是英文毕竟看的闹心不是
<noahbentusi> 我觉得 伪 来 fake 挺合适的
<cfy> Kandu: 想看中文翻译的人，估计有一部分无法理解单词
<Kandu> cfy: 那不一樣，有些詞，翻譯有定論，直接可翻譯，有些新詞，就不如先保留英文了
<cfy> vicwjb: 反正怎么翻译都有人看不懂。
<MaskRay> cfy: Masktering Perl 里没找到用 eval 加载模块的
<cfy> Kandu: 那倒是
<MaskRay> cfy: Mastering Perl 里没找到用 eval 加载模块的
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦？难道是intermediate里？
<vicwjb> cfy: 那就不翻译了？
<Kandu> cfy: 台灣那邊比較流行這樣做。我們這邊流行“盡量全翻譯”
<cfy> MaskRay: 我感觉是从书里看到的。
<CyrusYzGTt> MaskRay§ perl的最好是問ee小賤人淫娃蕩婦
<cfy> Kandu: 其实留英文也不错。
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: ee不知道的。
<jyf1987> gnome-terminal里如何指定英文字体用别的 中文字体用wqy的
<cfy> vicwjb: 不清楚。问老大阿。阿榕？
<ofan> 翻译个简单的,然后注脚里解释下
<MaskRay> cfy: Intermediate Perl 第10章有 require 介绍
<cfy> Kandu: 大陆的翻译太差了。努力学校英文。免得纠结
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦？找起来这么快阿
<Kandu> cfy: 這倒是沒比較過，不知道情況
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 大陸的不是用金山快譯，google翻譯，就是人自己翻譯
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 怪不得。。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 我还是学英文。小说的话，看看翻译好了。反正我都是看情节的XD
<iIlL10oO> CyrusYzGTt: 163 的不错
<MaskRay> cfy: require "xxx/yyy/zzz.pm" 吧
<CyrusYzGTt> iIlL10oO§ ....163郵箱，我沒用很久了
<cfy> MaskRay: 我怎么没找到？
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 有人質疑你的google perl 翻譯腳本
<cfy> MaskRay: 只看到10.2里的有个读取代码，然后eval?
<Kandu> cfy: 唔。使勁兒學
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 哪里?
<MaskRay> cfy: 影印版p105
<cfy> MaskRay: 章节吧。。我手头没书，只有电子的。
<lainme> `5、
<MaskRay> cfy: eval 再往后几页
<cfy> MaskRay: eval是哪页？
<happyaron> cfy: ?
<cfy> MaskRay: 我上课去了。
<cfy> happyaron: 不是我阿。 CyrusYzGTt 找你
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 我沒有找你
<happyaron> cfy: 嗯，抱歉
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 啥事？
<cfy> MaskRay: 以后再聊，我感觉我怎么记得有说: eval是唯一动态载入模块的方法。难道是 learning perl?
<cfy> happyaron: no problem:)
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 沒事，我們在吹牛，，
<MaskRay> cfy: p102, Inserting Code with eval
<cfy> MaskRay: 以后再聊，我感觉书上有说: eval是唯一动态载入模块的方法。难道是 learning perl?
<jyf1987> 阿龙呢
<MaskRay> cfy: do require 都是的
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。好得。我再看下。估计是YAML特殊了。
<cfy> MaskRay: 走了
<messi> jyf1987: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=28576 5楼，照猫画虎，这个最简单了。
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - [已解决]请问如何在gnome-terminal里，让中文使用微软雅黑？
<jyf1987> messi: 好 多谢大爷
<zisetest> test for irc
<CyrusYzGTt> zisetest§ test cheng gong ,please ji xu
<zisetest> test first irc
 * CyrusYzGTt 天道無親，常與善人
<MengXingHun> 有谁知道 apt 的缓存数据库在 哪里呢？
<MengXingHun> apt-cache
 * MengXingHun is listening to: 刘德华 - 一起走过的日子 - 如果你是我的传说(国) - (0:03/4:43)
<CyrusYzGTt> MengXingHun§ ~/.cache 或 ~/.apt*
<zisetest> 春哥纯爷们
<CyrusYzGTt> MengXingHun§ /var/cache/apt
<MengXingHun> CyrusYzGTt,  不是 那个 ..
<MengXingHun> -_-
<MengXingHun> CyrusYzGTt,  是 数据库，不是软件包 缓存
<MengXingHun> :)
<MengXingHun> 我记得 Fedora 就有 sqlite 的数据库
<CyrusYzGTt> MengXingHun§ ....看配置文檔
<redmorning> backspace符在文本里怎么表现的？什么样子？
<Kandu> redmorning: echo -e "12\b3" > test   然後用 hexedit/vim 這些工具看看便知
<Kandu> redmorning: 用 vim 的話，還可以直接輸入這些特殊字符的
<MengXingHun> CyrusYzGTt,  配置文档没有哦 /etc/apt
<redmorning> Kandu: 原来是这样，跟地雷一样……谢谢
<CyrusYzGTt> MengXingHun§ /usr/share/doc/apt* 看看
<chris_> 谁用lynx的阿?
<CyrusYzGTt> chris_§ 我用來看小說，，這樣快很多
<Gun^Rose> 这两天军事论坛都快疯了，尤其是飞扬军事，国产4代露面了。。。
<jyf1987> Gun^Rose: ip4?
 * CyrusYzGTt 熱烈歡淫ee
<srdgame> :-D
<Gun^Rose> jyf1987: 是四代飞机！！！
<Gun^Rose> jyf1987: http://club.mil.news.sina.com.cn/thread-302485-1-1.html 和这个很接近，感觉很科幻
<jyf1987> Gun^Rose: 土共也许有好东西 不过关键是能否大规模生产于装备
<Gun^Rose> jyf1987: 恩
<jyf1987> Gun^Rose: 再说了 就这么一张图 你说他是隐性的 我咋验证 我又没雷达
<Gun^Rose> jyf1987: 这个时侯热炒，有点儿意思
<Gun^Rose> jyf1987: 哈哈，所有的人都在YY呢，不知道啥时候首飞呢
<micheal> 请问cpu负载50-60%算重不？
<Gun^Rose> jyf1987: 但愿能象j10一样，很快成军，TG腰板硬实些
<ofan> 这不yy F22么
<Gun^Rose> ofan: TG说这个比F22好用些。。。
<Gun^Rose> ofan: 我觉得我是看见飞碟了。。。
 * MengXingHun is listening to: 蔡琴 - 爱像一首歌 - 再别康桥 - (1:41/4:59)
<ofan> Gun^Rose: 哪有靠谱的图?
<Gun^Rose> ofan: 这个就是最靠谱的了，是根据爬墙党的像片修正的
<Gun^Rose> ofan: 没人敢放真照片啊，喝茶。。。
<Gun^Rose> ofan: 你去飞扬军事的空军版找吧，一堆模糊照片，但肯定是确有其事了
<MengXingHun> @all  图片这里 lol  http://sinaurl.cn/hbxo3g
<MengXingHun> @_~~~
 * MengXingHun is listening to: 蔡琴 - 爱像一首歌 - 外婆的澎湖湾 - (1:21/4:00)
<jyf1987> Gun^Rose: 以后城管就装备这个了
<Gun^Rose> jyf1987: 恩，凑活用吧
 * MengXingHun is listening to: 蔡琴 - 爱像一首歌 - 爱像一首歌 - (0:07/4:08)
<Gun^Rose> jyf1987: 估计以后摆地摊的得弄个S300什么的了
<iFvwm> MengXingHun: 想死啊。贴啥烂东西
<Kandu> 踢了踢了
<MengXingHun> F
<hyy> 请问fvwm的刷新率怎么调，画面有时花花的，会错位
<MengXingHun> iFvwm,   lol
<MengXingHun> 哪个让你们手痒了呢？
 * MengXingHun is listening to: 蔡琴 - 不了情2007经典歌曲香港演唱会 - 恰似你的温柔 - (0:24/5:04)
<MengXingHun> 去 墙壁上 摸摸咯
<hyy> 请问fvwm的刷新率怎么调，画面有时花花的，会错位
 * MengXingHun is listening to: 蔡琴 - 不了情2007经典歌曲香港演唱会 - 恰似你的温柔 - (1:20/5:04)
 * CyrusYzGTt is play warzone-2100-trunk in cheat mode ,so la ji
<jyf1987> 哈哈
<drazet> 哈喽哈
<drazet> 洒家来了
<CyrusYzGTt> drazet§ 太監大哥，你好
<drazet>  嚓
<drazet> CyrusYzGTt: 谁的马甲？
<CyrusYzGTt> drazet§ 本人，
 * MengXingHun is listening to: 蔡琴 - 单曲 - 如梦令 - 如梦令 - (0:05/4:11)
<drazet> CyrusYzGTt: 洒家纯爷们
 * CyrusYzGTt is listening to :十八摸
<happyaron> iFvwm: 灭了他们，:)
 * drazet is listening to: 叫床.mp3  (00:10/40:11)
<CyrusYzGTt> drazet§ 嗯，古文知識差，加上電視上說洒家是太監用語
<drazet> CyrusYzGTt: 是咱家
<happyaron> ee呢。
<iFvwm> 额。
<CyrusYzGTt> drazet§ 那我當大丈夫好了
 * MengXingHun is listening to: 刘德华 - 国语经典101 - 我和我追逐的梦 - (0:39/5:03)
<drazet> CyrusYzGTt: ....
<iFvwm> 灭了闷骚的。
<drazet> 哈哈
<drazet> 说正事儿 有写案桌程序的么
<CyrusYzGTt> iFvwm§ 美麗動人的ee小賤人，別生氣
<CyrusYzGTt> drazet§ 沒有
<drazet> CyrusYzGTt: 嚓
<drazet> CyrusYzGTt: 琢磨着 元旦无聊自己写个案桌的应用程序玩
<CyrusYzGTt> drazet§ 寫個新年的給s/佳人/家人開開心
<drazet> CyrusYzGTt: test
<chris_> CyrusYzGTt: 你有lynx的配置吗？
<iFvwm> 拉
<chris_> well kicked out ....
<chris_> ee. do you use lynx ? if you use it. can you give me your config file with mail? my mail is Gmail: numbchild
<jyf1987> 哪里有上千代理ip的?
<drazet> ?
<drazet> 鸟悄了？
<OT_iux> 额，我是Ubuntu10.10的系统，显卡是N卡 9600GT ，附加驱动那里找不到驱动，手动装了260的驱动程序，但是现在机器屏幕保护程序运行一段时间后 显卡驱动会失灵，提示 混合窗口管理器啥的失效了
<jyf1987> 额 被 #python给ban了
<OT_iux> 请问这是什么情况……如何解决……
<happyaron> jyf1987: 犯事了？
<jyf1987> happyaron: 问他们怎么伪造ip nnd
<happyaron> jyf1987: 该
<OT_iux> @@
<OT_iux> 没人理我 TAT
<iamfbi> 没人懂
<OT_iux> orz
<NoIE> OT_iux: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=783682
<^k^> ⇪ title: [ubuntu] Drivers for nvidia 9600GT - Ubuntu Forums
<OT_iux> 下谢谢，我看看 NoIE
<g4pfish> Awa
<drazet> 硬件厂商从来眼里只有瘟到死
<OT_iux> =.=
<chris_> 怎么在lynx里开启tab阿
<OT_iux> 算啦，有看没有懂…… 似乎 NV的forumdown了，帖子里面似乎是叫人手动装开源驱动？
<OT_iux> 我手动装闭源驱动已经受够了= =
<NoIE> OT_iux: 我在 Ubuntu Tweak 里找到了一个 Nvidia Vdpau Team PPA 。
<OT_iux> 啊？
<OT_iux> 额，它们提供的是开源驱动么？
<OT_iux> 还是……其他的什么？
<drazet> 北京哪里能清理笔记本灰尘的啊 thinkpad 多少钱？
<NoIE> OT_iux: http://linux.chinaitlab.com/driver/824030.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu安装NVIDIA全新Linux驱动-Linux频道-中国IT实验室
<NoIE> 我用的是这种方法，我的是GT210显卡.
<OT_iux> 谢谢，我看看
<NoIE> OT_iux: 我安装的是260驱动，我不知道9600GT要安装什么去动，我查查看。
<OT_iux> 我驱动用是可以用，但是屏保结束后显卡加速什么的会全消失，执行nvidia命令的结果是 $ nvidia-xconfig
<OT_iux> Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<OT_iux> ERROR: Unable to write to directory '/etc/X11'.
<jiero> 装驱动只为了玩游戏的飘过。。。
<OT_iux> nvidia官网上说 260驱动也可以适用 9600GT ……
<NoIE> OT_iux: 意思好象是权限不够吧？
<NoIE> 哦。。。
<OT_iux> 唔……刚才这个中国it实验室的网页里面写的这个ppa是190的似乎…
<OT_iux> 我这个问题似乎多重启一两次又可以恢复= =
<NoIE> 试试把190改成260.
<OT_iux> 那我原来手动安装的 .run 文件的那驱动是不是得先删掉
<NoIE> 应该不用吧？我没有删。
<OT_iux> 噢，直接这样上260咩……
<OT_iux> 那……我试试…… 试坏了……再……再说
<OT_iux> TAT
<OT_iux> 谢谢
<OT_iux> 我，我去了！
<noahbentusi> make love in everywhere~
<OT_iux> @@
<OT_iux> 话说， 那个PPA里面 有 nvidia-graphics-drivers-260 但是我 apt-get install 都说找不到…… update也update了，但似乎有些源没法完全get到……
<jyf1987> 哈皮 怎么隐藏ip ?
<jyf1987> 看来我要隐藏ip
<jyf1987> 不让那帮人可以ban我的ip
<OT_iux> @@ proxy
<OT_iux> NoIE: W: 无法下载 http://ppa.launchpad.net/nvidia-vdpau/ppa/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<^k^> ⇪ title: 404 Not Found . IN gettitle
<isgoungoo> 刚翻译了GPA
<NoIE> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<NoIE> sudo apt-get update
<NoIE> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current nvidia-settings
<isgoungoo> ?
<NoIE> OT_iux跑了。
<isgoungoo> 什么？
<NoIE> 没事。
<isgoungoo> 还就没上IRC了
<isgoungoo> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=311859
<isgoungoo> 有兴趣的朋友可以去看看
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - GPA——gnupg的图形界面密钥管理器的翻译
<hyy> 请问fvwm的刷新率怎么调，画面有时花花的，会错位
<oinil_> hyy: 我怎么没设过这个？
<oinil_> hyy: 默认是多少？
<iFvwm> wm何来的刷新率
<oinil_> iFvwm: 我也说，没见过阿
<iFvwm> lerosua: 出来下
<lerosua> iFvwm: what
<iFvwm> lerosua: 说下你为什么卖国求荣
<lerosua> ...
<iFvwm> 转到k去了
<tenzu> 卖国求荣?
<oinil_> ?
<lerosua> iFvwm:  熟归熟，乱说话一样诽谤
<lerosua> iFvwm: 转到k去就是卖国求荣了？卖的是哪个国啊。
<iFvwm> 斗篷只会gtk的，居然转到k去炫耀。结果被别人冷嘲热讽了。 tenzu
<tenzu> iFvwm: k是啥?K粉么?
<iFvwm> 帖子在论坛
<NoIE> K粉。。。
<iFvwm> 是哦
<guanml> k粉很好阿
<lerosua> iFvwm: 我倒没觉得，帖子呢
<iFvwm> 啥。难道你删除帖子了？
<touparx> 能完全转到K？不用firefox，chrome？
<lerosua> iFvwm: 我从来不干这事，不过那贴我就贴了下桌面而已嘛。
<iFvwm> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=311033
<lerosua> iFvwm:   把kde折腾这么丑 楼主也是牛人了 ---你是指这句话啊？
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 换成kde环境的桌面了
<griffin1> 各位大大，请问我的雷鸟只能收邮件无法发送邮件
<iFvwm> 才不是
<griffin1> 用的smtp协议，ssl验证
<lerosua> iFvwm: 那帖子我看过了，xiooxi的也不怎么嘛。
<guanml> touparx: firefox chrome 又不是gnome的东西，只不过是gtk写的东西而已
<iFvwm> lerosua: 支持你跳槽。脱离那该死的公司。拯救你的灵魂。
<lerosua> iFvwm:  ....
<lerosua> iFvwm: 跳到你公司吧。
<iFvwm> 我们这，都是win界面啊。
<jyf1987> k
<happyaron> lerosua: kde还用一堆gtk程序。。。
<iFvwm> rf堕落。你别跟着堕落。 lerosua
 * MengXingHun is listening to: 刘德华 - 国语经典101 - 我和我追逐的梦 - (3:51/5:03)
<lerosua> kde和gtk+程序可共存啊，没必要你死我活的
<lerosua> iFvwm: 我很好，保持自由落体地堕落
<happyaron> iFvwm: 又来了。
<guanml> 应该说是Qt和Gtk的程序可以共存
<iFvwm> 额。 MengXingHun 又干吗
<iFvwm> 烂歌自己听，别污染别人了
 * MengXingHun is listening to: 刘德华 - 一起走过的日子 - 一起走过的日子 - (0:24/3:53)
<iFvwm> 。
<iFvwm> 拉，1天踢2个。都是哈皮教的。
<MengXingHun> 人家 听歌关你什么事？》
<jyf1987> 妈的 我痛恨踢人
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 狗屁的家伙
<iFvwm> 额。这里不准发这些。
<lerosua> 公共环境干扰他人聊天啊。
<MengXingHun> iFvwm,  版规呢？
<iFvwm> jyf1987: 你很high了啊
<A_corner> MengXingHun: 大概正是不关我事，所以才T的.....
<lerosua> 比如在公交车上你用耳机听就很好，外放就是你不对了。何况还放爱情买卖
<iFvwm> 都是烂歌
<locate> 爱情买卖是神曲（喂
<lerosua> iFvwm: jyf1987骂你哩，还击啊
<jyf1987> iFvwm: high个p 刚才 #python的人把我封了 老子现在看到管理员作威作福就火
<iFvwm> 第一次放过。不在意
<iamfbi> 不要把自己的态度强加在别人身上
<iFvwm> 看来被ban的人，哪里都值得ban
<A_corner> locate: 为什么（ 是吐槽用的？
<iFvwm> lol
<jyf1987> shit
<lerosua> jyf1987: 被别人封了，就想着骂人，不想想你自己哪不对了。
<jyf1987> 有一天我当了管理员 把你们统统都剔出
<iFvwm> 其他管理员都是idol而已。
<jyf1987> lerosua: 我的不对在于投胎投错了
<happyaron> jyf1987: 你踢不动Chanserv
<iFvwm> lol
<locate> A_corner, 是的:)
<jyf1987> happyaron: 那只好想办法让freenode成为敏感词 让你们都没得玩
<lerosua> jyf1987: 看来你现在理性全无了... 无视我，你继续，直到你被踢
<iFvwm> 丫丫的。这么毒
<locate> 毒
<happyaron> jyf1987: ...
<ofan> jyf1987: 给我留个后门..
<jyf1987> lerosua: 你今天怎么这么义愤了？平时没见你有反应呢
<jyf1987> ofan: 这里封了 组织上就不需要你了
<lerosua> jyf1987: 看不惯你这个官二代在这里耀武扬威
<ofan> jyf1987: 我仍然会坚守岗位~~
<iFvwm> 让wind来总结下 jyf1987的混乱逻辑。
<locate> 有官2代？
<iFvwm> 嗯。是地主2代吧。
<ofan> 貌似有印象..
<guanml> 不是吧，都开始人身攻击了
<ofan> guanml: 哪有
<locate> 和气生财  都消消气
<iFvwm> 官二代，都应该被桑塔纳碾
<ray2china> ???
<ofan> 为何要桑塔纳?
<iFvwm> guanml: 这里很正常。平时都这样的。不算是攻击
<ofan> 支持国货么?
<touparx> guanml: 没gtk，firefox能用吗?
<iFvwm> ofan: 便宜啊。没宝马奔驰嘛
<drazet> 谁是管二代？、
<MaskRay> jyf1987: cloak 没用的，都可以封的
<ofan> iFvwm: 用qq碾也行麻
<iFvwm> ofan: 奔奔？还有印度的啥。达达？
<ofan> iFvwm: 印度货?  貌似没见过..
<iFvwm> 一年的费用就要1w。那印度车，似乎还没1w
<guanml> touparx: 那就请将firefox，chrome 归到 gtk应用程序中去，不要说是gnome的。
<iFvwm> Nano小汽车每辆售价仅为两千美元左右。。
<if_else> 各位兄台，man 手册可否显示行号的，谢谢
<iFvwm> 没见过手册显示放号的
<iFvwm> grep可以显示行号
<touparx> guanml: 说过gnome么？奇怪
<iFvwm> touparx: 没直接说过。
<iFvwm> 隐含的说过
<guanml> touparx:  "能完全转到K？不用firefox，chrome？" 这个是那你说的
<touparx> guanml: 我说的是k，没说gnome啊
<iIlL10oO> 论坛速度变快了, 难道 GFW 升级了吗? forum.ubuntu.org.cn
<guanml> touparx: 用K就不能用gtk写的程序了？
<touparx> guanml: 不争了，没啥意义，你怎么说怎么是了
<iFvwm> kk.
<iFvwm> 慢了吧
<iIlL10oO> iFvwm: 我这边快了
<lerosua> iFvwm: 你的目的达到了，就是引起qt vs gtk+
<iFvwm> 额
<iFvwm> lerosua: 我没啥目的
<iIlL10oO> iFvwm: 升级GFW 硬件,不是软件傻过滤表.
<xiaofan> iFvwm: 你们在谈论什么？
<iFvwm> iIlL10oO: .. 不是吧。
<iFvwm> 这能硬件？
<iIlL10oO> 不清楚
<guanml> touparx: KDE 对比是Gnome，gtk对比才是Qt，你直接说K，意思很明显了
<iIlL10oO> KDE下面能跑 chrome
<iFvwm> guanml: 只是你要记得男人女人之间，还有人妖一类的。不要绝对拉。 :D
<touparx> guanml: 前面有人说全部转到K了，
<ofan> qt很好.. 正在玩qt
<locate> iIlL10oO, 业内么？
<touparx> guanml: 大概大多数ubuntu用户是全部装gtk和qt吧
<iFvwm> qt的好，只在于巨大的包。 ofan
<touparx> guanml: 我要么是gtk要是qt，没混着用uo
<iIlL10oO> iFvwm: 软件代码越长,执行效率越高.
<lerosua> qt或gtk+ 都有一两个大家不可割舍的软件
<xiaofan> 我晕/在比两个之间的性能阿/有没有意思哦
<iFvwm> kk 你这啥理念。
<iIlL10oO> 在比 g / k 的效率
<iIlL10oO> gtk qt
<iFvwm> 这烂名字，都不知道如何补全
<iIlL10oO> iFvwm: 人家查表法就是一个证明
<ofan> iFvwm: qt的运行包很大么? 不大吧
<iIlL10oO> ii <tab>
<iFvwm> ofan: 都大
<iFvwm> iIlL10oO: nnnd
<SwordLui> ?
<guanml> touparx: 我向来都是不为上，不为下，只为实，哪个软件好用就用哪个，不管他是什么写的。
<iFvwm> 比啥效率啊。 那slot的效率很慢的。 iIlL10oO
<touparx> guanml: 嗯，一般二进制版用户都是这么干的，gentoo用户貌似没这么混着用的
<ofan> iFvwm: 我觉得还行,gtk那一套都搞起来也挺大
<iFvwm> ofan: 可以散开用。这好些
<ofan> iFvwm: qt的只是gui响应相对慢,不过这个基本可以乎略的
<iFvwm> 普通用户是可以忽略这个。
<iFvwm> 所以嘛。用perl-gtk更好。
<iFvwm> lol
<ofan> iFvwm: 还是宣传perl额..
<lerosua> iFvwm: 真是不放过任何一个机会啊
<iFvwm> perl开发更快嘛
<iFvwm> lerosua: :D
<happyaron> iFvwm:  没有gtk，perl-gtk就是玩笑了，lol
<iFvwm> 不要编译。随时调试
<iFvwm> happyaron: 那就perl-qt
<iFvwm> lol
<lerosua> iFvwm: 可用户就不好玩了，经常因为没装啥模块而不能跑
<ofan> py+qt爽
<iFvwm> gui总要依赖一个东西的
<iFvwm> py慢
<ofan> 比perl慢?
<iFvwm> 不废话嘛
<ofan> 额...
<iFvwm> 开发也慢
<iFvwm> 模块也少
<MaskRay> iFvwm: perl-gtk2 有的人很少啊，资料也少
<iFvwm> 资料是少很多。可以到处抄。
<iFvwm> 很少担心语法的。随便写。就这点好。
<ofan> 昨天还看评测,貌似py3比perl快
<iFvwm> 实际点吧。
<NoIE> Here we made our main class inherit from ShowBase . made 应该翻译为“定义”，对吗？
<iFvwm> perl的n年前，就用于波形分析了。
<woniu> 怎么给ssh设置代理，让ssh通过代理连接服务器
<ofan> debian computer language benchmarks game
<owr>   NoIE, 我们让主类继承自 ShowBase...
<NoIE> owr: 谢谢。
<owr> NoIE, BKQ
<NoIE> BKQ？我去搜索一下。
<owr> NoIE: 不客气 :)
<iFvwm> @@
<NoIE> I get it
<iFvwm> owr: 这你自己发明的？
<owr> iFvwm: 算是 即兴发明吧。。。
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 主要是不想让他们封ip  nick我很多
<owr> 笨兔的 gdm 不能随机启动了，忘了之前总么弄的...
<MaskRay> owr: 随机启动，顾名思义，有概率的
<owr> MaskRay: 呵呵，是随机器启动。。。
<owr> 随机自启动
<Siton> 随机启动....
<xiaofan> dns欺骗用什么软件实施
<xue> 怎样翻墙啊？
<Siton> tor......
<ikk-> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=121&t=311664
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 我用的wine1.3 。能直接用国际版的QQ，一点毛病都没有，很稳定
<tenzu> XP挂了。。。
<MaskRay> xiaofan: 禁止员工上某些网站？
<tenzu> jyf1987: 你兄弟回帖了
<xiaofan> MaskRay: 不是。我们机房好多通都在聊QQ。那声音我听着不爽。但是我不是网络管理员。
<xiaofan> MaskRay: 我只能搞arp欺骗，但是这个方法不厚道。
<jyf1987> http://www.focuscard.cn/
<jyf1987> tenzu: 地址发来
<jyf1987> xiaofan: 那你就冒充qq server把
<xiaofan> jyf1987: 是阿。我就这样打算。但是找不到dns欺骗工具
<tenzu> jyf1987: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=311553&start=90
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 请问如何以root权限登录系统？
<tenzu> jyf1987: 不过他没理你
<xiaofan> jyf1987: 看着网络专业的同学们都聊QQ/什么都不做。我看着心痛
<jyf1987> xiaofan: 社会工程学 跟管理员搞好关系 弄到他的密码 攻入你们的局域网 改下dns记录
<jyf1987> xiaofan: 你又少了许多竞争对手不适很好么
<xiaofan> jyf1987: 管理员就是我们老师。他都把我mac地址给封了，我还玩社会工程学？？
<MaskRay> xiaofan: 前一段时间我也有这样的需求…………
<xiaofan> jyf1987: 就因为只有我这个“高手”。所以我不舒服。我要逼他们防卫
<MaskRay> xiaofan: 握手啊
<jyf1987> xiaofan: 那更好 你们老师防范意识很低的
<xiaofan> MaskRay: o(∩∩)o...哈哈。就是
<jyf1987> xiaofan: 你老跟菜鸟玩有个毛意思 不如练习下攻击这个频道
<xiaofan> jyf1987: 我擅长局域网攻击
<wecing> 谁能为我解答一下为什么我在python里面执行了print却在程序退出的时候才有显示……
<MaskRay> xiaofan: 我们的想法怎么这么一致啊，我看他们玩游戏不爽
<xiaofan> MaskRay: 难道说你也是学生？
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 你的心理怎么这么阴暗
<xiaofan> MaskRay: 我们整个机房全都在QQ。我就在角落里搜索技术
<xiaofan> jyf1987: 不是黑暗
<MaskRay> jyf1987: 为他们健康成长找想，防止他们以后像我这么阴暗
<xiaofan> jyf1987: 是教导
<xiaofan> MaskRay: ^_^。这句话经典
<MaskRay> xiaofan: 他们都在玩小游戏、大游戏，就我在研究技术
<xiaofan> MaskRay: 我也是。
<locate> 于是我笑抽了
<owr> owr: 呵呵，me to
<MaskRay> arp  squid  icmp attack 都试过，因为我有 root 权限的
<xiaofan> MaskRay: 来来。我们留个联系方式
<wzlxx> Debian make安装的软件可以用dpkg管理吗？
<jyf1987> xiaofan: 你算老几  有资格教导别人
<xiaofan> jyf1987: 我替老师教导
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 额 要是我 就想办法把网给断了 把电给关了
<jyf1987> xiaofan: 老师授权你了么
<tenzu> jyf1987: 你来教导教导我吧
<xiaofan> jyf1987: 老师天天都在同学们旁边查看谁在玩游戏
<xiaofan> jyf1987: 我主动
<jyf1987> xiaofan: 那你跟老师说就是了
<MaskRay> jyf1987: 电不能断，我也要用的，不过我确实断过他们的网
<jyf1987> 我最讨厌这种狗腿子了
<jyf1987> 就跟城管一样讨厌
<drazet> xiaofan: 你们学校是固定ip吧
<jyf1987> tenzu: 我拿大棒抽你
<tenzu> jyf1987: 你这太暴力了
<jyf1987> tenzu: 我已经给那人回帖了 不过就怕他不看
<xiaofan> jyf1987: 老师都不欢迎我。我敢向他请求吗？
<jyf1987> xiaofan: 那你就别管他们 找个耳塞把耳朵塞住 认真学东西
<tenzu> jyf1987: linuxcn那里，我换太机器就没了，难道不是加在gtalk里的？
<xiaofan> jyf1987: 谢谢教导
<jyf1987> tenzu: gtalk哪能加那个 额 不懂技术的人真悲哀阿
<lerosua> tenzu: 加在本地列表里，不存在gtalk里。
<lerosua> jyf1987: 术业有专攻，也不必这么说人家吧。
<tenzu> 我以为是加在gtalk里的，555
<jyf1987> lerosua: 跟他只能如此了
<yhzm1314> 不是每个人都是搞技术的
<xiaofan> MaskRay: 我们还是多多在网上搜些技术去吧
<tenzu> 我学习技术，不搞技术
<MaskRay> xiaofan: 我有 root 权限，所以构建自动机，在 /proc/xxx/mem 里搜索特征码来屏蔽网站
 * tenzu 觉得斗篷真是心善啊~~~
<jyf1987> 有的人 比如tenzu是专门搞 搞技术的
<jyf1987> tenzu: 刚好今天他心善 呵呵
<MaskRay> xiaofan: 从未漏杀，只有错杀……不过有效，不怕加密代理
<xiaofan> MaskRay: root权限？难道你用的公共计算机？
<tenzu> jyf1987: 你比不上斗篷，嗯嗯
<MaskRay> xiaofan: 老师装 ubuntu 时我一台一台装 ssh server 的
<jyf1987> tenzu: 我干嘛要比得上他呢 我比得果你就行了 嘿嘿
<tenzu> 用惯了arch再用ubuntu真是不顺手啊
<xiaofan> MaskRay: 噢。很多我不懂。接触linux才4个月而已
<tenzu> jyf1987: 你也就比我强那么有限的一点点
<jyf1987> 你看 tenzu是arch党 跟斗篷一伙的
<jyf1987> tenzu: 就那么一点就有资格拉 哈哈
<MaskRay> xiaofan: 我网络不行
<jyf1987> tenzu: 那人的发帖量超过我了 额
<tenzu> jyf1987: 你要超过他啊
 * drazet 曾经搞瘫过学校mail服务器 被网警追查过的银飘过～～～
<jyf1987> tenzu: 何必生争竞之心
<tenzu> jyf1987: 你看看，这点你就不如我
 * drazet 曾经自认为是hacker高调啥也不会，现今精通c c++ 熟悉汇编 低调的银飘过~~~
<JustinLei> HI,谁知道怎么去掉gnome的中键粘贴功能,我快疯了
<jyf1987> tenzu: 如了你又怎样 一切都是虚幻
 * jyf1987 还是装比的漂过把
<jyf1987> tenzu 我这也有好多博士 什么的呢
<JustinLei> 谁告诉我怎么去掉gnome的中键粘贴功能,我快疯了
 * drazet 华丽的装B而过～～～
<JustinLei> 谁告诉我怎么去掉gnome的中键粘贴功能,我快疯了
<drazet> JustinLei: 告诉你一个神器
<drazet> JustinLei: 能解决你的问题
<pocoyo> lerosua: 善人好
<JustinLei> drazet, 啥?
<drazet> JustinLei: 她的名字叫google
<campe> heh
<JustinLei> drazet, 这神器已经用过了
<drazet> JustinLei: 房事不举问google
<campe> 粘贴键盘？gnome？和windows不是一样的么？
<lerosua> pocoyo: 我又没做啥善事
<hkkk> drazet, 是问天涯
<campe> 键盘设置
<pocoyo> lerosua: 有人说你心善
<JustinLei> campe, 键盘快捷键没找到啊
<pocoyo> lerosua: 我又忘了 linuxcn怎么进去了。
<lerosua> pocoyo: 那些是虚名，好像天上的浮云一样。
<drazet> hkkk: 。。。。
<lerosua> pocoyo: 呃，我列表上好像没你，要不你加我，我拉你进去。
<randy_> 谁有用过red5
<randy_> 不是redhat
<yhzm1314> 有人用FreeBSD openbox 的吗
<fishoneeyed> test
<^k^> fishoneeyed, ....  16:52 
<pocoyo> lerosua: 你gtalk帐户？
<lerosua> pocoyo: 就 是这名字加@gmail.com
<pocoyo> lerosua: 帅～
<pocoyo> lerosua: 加了。
<wzlxx> 还是感觉debian sid不够新，openfetion的logo问题都已经解决了，但在debian下还是下载不到可以使用的openfetion，下载的还是没有图标的老版本
<pocoyo> lerosua: 红领巾很鲜艳
<lerosua> pocoyo: 呃，是领带来的。
<noahbentusi> test
<pocoyo> noahbentusi: 黄药师选婿，让郭靖和欧阳克各写一篇作文。郭靖绞尽脑汁写足五百字，心头惴惴，不料欧阳克只写了一百四十字，郭靖轻松获胜。欧阳锋大怒，一耳光甩在欧阳克脸上：“s b！叫你天天写微博！”  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<noahbentusi> test
<pocoyo> noahbentusi: 无善无恶心之体，有善有恶意之动。知善知恶是良知，为善去恶是格物。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<pocoyo> noahbentusi: 够了啊。
<noahbentusi> 唔, 试一下. 看到一些irc技巧.
<randy_> 在ubuntu下架设一个流媒体服务器真难~~~
<wzlxx> 大家都是如何管理自己编译安装的软件包的？
<noahbentusi> randy_, 试试Tversity
<noahbentusi> wzlxx, make install/uninstall
<happyaron> wzlxx: 打包成deb :)
<wzlxx> noahbentusi: 这样还是得保留源码…
<wzlxx> happyaron: linux那么多年了都没有想办法解决这个问题啊？
<randy_> noahbentusi, 知道怎么用吗？
<randy_> wzlxx, 什么问题
<wzlxx> 自己编译的源码包管理啊～
<noahbentusi> randy_, http://ps3.cngba.com/ps3_xw/2009051170403.shtml
<happyaron> wzlxx: 打包成deb，很容易
<randy_> noahbentusi, linux版在哪？
<happyaron> wzlxx: 编译安装不是面向普通桌面用户的，是面向系统管理员的。
<randy_> wzlxx, 用checkinstall 打包就行了，自己用
<wzlxx> happyaron: 打包方式是什么？
<wzlxx> checkinsall?
<randy_> wzlxx, 没错
<happyaron> wzlxx: 我没用那个。
<happyaron> 就正常打个包也要不了几分钟。
<wzlxx> happyaron: 你是怎么打包的？
<lainme> wzlxx: 有管理软件，roylez的博客上看到过
<happyaron> wzlxx: dh_make -> debuild
<randy_> happyaron, 我打包老出错，用dh,我是自己创建规则的
<wzlxx> happyaron: debian系统？
<wzssyqa> 写的好的软件，打包基本可以自动化
<randy_> wzlxx, deb包就是debian发明的
<wzlxx> 知道啊～
<randy_> happyaron, wzssyqa 不要写规则文件？
<happyaron> wzlxx: y
<wzssyqa> randy_: 根本不需要
<wzlxx> 对这个不是太了解，用arch用的了，以前都是自己改改PKGBUILD然后就打包了
<wzlxx> 刚转来debian
<happyaron> randy_: 90%以上的包可以自动搞到能用的程度。
<randy_> happyaron, wzlxx 有的软件有代debian目录
<Kandu> wzlxx: 自己寫 PKGBUILD 唄。有時候指定了 prefix 那就懶得包管理了，就寫個 sh 腳本設置路徑，環境變量了，用到這個軟體就 sourse 一下
<wzssyqa> randy_: 如果就一个很普通的包，如果不能那样，之间去上游报bug
<randy_> happyaron, wzlxx 要不然就是和的checkinstall一样
<wzlxx> Kandu: 现在debian了～
<randy_> wzssyqa, 想ffmpeg的svn就不带debian目录
<wzssyqa> randy_: 要debian目录干啥？
<randy_> wzssyqa, 如果用apt-get source就有debian文件
<wzssyqa> randy_: 那当然有了，那是别人给你弄上的
<randy_> wzssyqa, 那个是debian的打包规则，正常打包是要的
<wzssyqa> randy_: 如果仅仅自己用
<wzlxx> 因为一个openfetion的原因～sid里的是老的…
<wzssyqa> randy_: 一句 dh_make 生成的debian目录足够自己用了
<happyaron> 我昨天看到有人编译ffmpeg竟然就弄科技创新大赛保送了。。。
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 。。。。
<happyaron> 就是编译个ffmpeg，这中国没人才了。
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 我要求保送南棒宇宙第一大学
<happyaron> 早知道这样我还学什么竞赛。。。
<happyaron> wzssyqa: ...
<randy_> wzssyqa, 那用checkinstall就好呢， dh_make 生成的debian目录不会安装到/usr，就在代码树下
<randy_> 我放学呢，回家呢
<wzssyqa> randy_: dh_make 之后再 debuild就好了
<randy_> 明天中午在
<dabao> happyaron：麻烦给我一个Poedit的简体中文数据库嘛~
<randy_> happyaron, 您说的好像就是我，没报送
<MaskRay> 。。。。
<randy_> happyaron, 我是解决vdpau!!
<wzssyqa> 。。。。
<happyaron> randy_: vdpau也是浮云
<happyaron> randy_: 那东西都是人家准备好的。
<happyaron> 17:19 < happyaron> randy_: 那东西都是人家准备好的。
<wzssyqa> vdpau也是人家nvidia的啊
<randy_> happyaron, 明天中午再说，
<happyaron> 那天我不爽就在ppa里编译了一遍ffmpeg+mplayer+smplayer，没想到这都能弄科技创新大赛。
<OT_iux> ..
<MaskRay> happyaron：哪儿看到的？
<Kandu> happyaron: 中國特色唄
<happyaron> 论坛论坛
<Kandu> 甭理那些屌人
<happyaron> 这样不公平啊。
<happyaron> 这么简单的东西都能保送。
<if_else> 各位兄台，终端里面提示：You have new mail.使用什么命令，查看邮件，谢谢
<MaskRay> windows 下编译吧
<happyaron> MaskRay: linux
<happyaron> MaskRay: win下我就不说啥了，那是得有两下子。
<drazet> if_else: mail
<MaskRay> happyaron: ...
<Aerowolf> 太复杂谁看得懂？你以为我们的“砖家”都是内核级？
<MaskRay> 话说 gentoo 干这活是不是一句 emerge ffmpeg 就搞定了
<happyaron> MaskRay: 他是编译git版的
<acacios> fvwm怎么配置啊？配置文件路径是什么 ？
<acacios> 求助。
<happyaron> emerge ffmpeg-svn?
<lainme> 我也觉得，估计他们以为这个很高级，还是在linux下的。。。没见过
<happyaron> ...
<noahbentusi> 哎, 我家狗嘴太馋了. 连口香糖都偷吃.
<lainme> 对未知的东西充满了想象...于是进行了错误的估计
<noahbentusi> 外行 领导 内行.
<happyaron> 满屏跑码就高级了？
<happyaron> 创新大赛都是相关领域的砖家来评审。
<if_else> drazet: 谢谢，兄台了
<ofan> happyaron: 什么创新大赛?
<ofan> 名字是啥
<happyaron> ofan: 全国青少年科技创新大赛
<ofan> happyaron: 被报送大学了?
<jyf1987> noahbentusi: 额 那不沾嘴巴上了
<hkkk> 什么大赛到中国都变味
<NoIE> http://noie.blogbus.com/logs/93934489.html
<noahbentusi> jyf1987, 益达 瓶装. 把瓶子 咬烂, 里面的糖全吃掉了.
<happyaron> ofan: 得二等奖或以上就有保送资格
<drazet> 恩 是啊 哥当年还参加过微软的创新杯大赛呢 第三名
<NoIE> 我没法让两个<span>处在同一行。
<NoIE> http://noie.blogbus.com/logs/93934489.html
<noahbentusi> happyaron, 能送哪?
<happyaron> noahbentusi: 看哪个大学要你，上至清华北大，下至任何垃圾大学。
<jyf1987> drazet: 现在呢
<ofan> happyaron: 其实,也可能是因为别的原因,比如他爹是李刚之类的...
<happyaron> 港大似乎不认这个。
<happyaron> ofan: 那样不需要扯这个，清华北大哪个敢不要？
<noahbentusi> 大陆 现在 还有 能教正经东西的 好大学么.
<ofan> 其实吧 估计北大清华本也不想要这样搞竞赛的,都是因为大学行政化搞得
<MaskRay> happyaron：应该就是李刚，早听科创弄虚作假多了
<ofan> happyaron: 总要作作样子..  否则人家孩子去了,别人问他怎么进来的,多尴尬..
<noahbentusi> 之前 看那个 蓝牙 防盗器. 还是有点意思的。
<happyaron> MaskRay: 科创造假在请人做方案，也没听说评审的有那么大问题啊。
<happyaron> ofan: 多简单，他爸是lg，谁敢问 :)
<hkkk> 有实力的人都把子女往国外送
<ofan> happyaron: ... 那就跟李刚他儿一样2了 lol
<happyaron> :)
<happyaron> hkkk: 没钱啊。
<drazet> jyf1987: 什么现在？
<jyf1987> drazet: 我说你现在如何了
<drazet> jyf1987: 混外企...
<jyf1987> drazet: 诶 看来是没啥好说的了
<drazet> jyf1987: 那个创新杯比赛找工作的时候一点都不给力
<jyf1987> drazet: 本来就扯蛋嘛
<ofan> 有没有用bitlbee的.. 用ipv6改了hosts后就登录不了gtalk..
<lainme> ofan: talk.google.com不能用ipv6
<drazet> jyf1987: 嚓 用.net写防火墙 够傻逼不?
<hkkk> drazet, 能报送的比赛多了去了， 找工作当然不好使
<ofan> lainme: 多谢,把这条记录注释掉一般就OK了吧
<lainme> ofan: 或许
<jyf1987> drazet: 额
<jyf1987> drazet: 你这哪是保送  简直就是扭送阿
<ofan> lainme: 好了!
<hkkk> 扭送 lol
<happyaron> jyf1987: 经典！
<ofan> zsh又够我玩几个月的了...
<drazet> jyf1987: 保送什么啊 当年参加的时候就是大学生了啊
<FrankLvWeb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/548183/
<FrankLvWeb> 一个csv文件，传入ENVIROMENT和BOX值，把对应一行取出来并把各个域放到变量中，如何做的？sed/awk?
<jyf1987> drazet: 无前图
<MaskRay> FrankLvWeb: 具体？
<farewellmyfriend> google code 也重置了吗,你们能上吗?
<ofan> 能
<farewellmyfriend> 我怎么这么悲惨
<ofan> 翻墙
<FrankLvWeb> MaskRay: 比如我要 ENVIROMENT是UAT1，BOX 为1的那条记录（就是第二行记录），然后根据分号取每个field的值。
<MaskRay> FrankLvWeb: perl -F, -lane 'print "@F" if $F[0] eq "UAT1" && $F[2] eq "0"'
<FrankLvWeb> MaskRay: 仰慕perl高手，不过目标服务器没perl的。
<MaskRay> awk -F, '$1~/^UAT1$/ && $3~/^1$/ {print}'
<FrankLvWeb> MaskRay: 谢谢，现在我要尝试把得到的哪行记录以 ',' 分割，并存到变量中去
<MaskRay> FrankLvWeb: awk -v OFS=,  -F, '$1~/^UAT1$/ && $3~/^0$/ {print}'
<delectate1> google上不去了？
<NoIE> http://noie.blogbus.com/logs/93934489.html
<NoIE> 问题解决了！span不能换行啦！
<FrankLvWeb> MaskRay: awk -F, '$1~/^UAT1$/ && $3~/^1$/ {print}' 的输出还是保留原来那行的，真好的。现在我尝试把结果再做一次分割并存到变量中，应该要用$1,$2啥的那种了
<MaskRay> FrankLvWeb: 存到 shell 的变量么？
<FrankLvWeb> MaskRay: 恩，我一个脚本中要用到这些值
<MaskRay> FrankLvWeb: a=`awk -v OFS=,  -F, '$1~/^UAT1$/ && $3~/^0$/ {print $1,$3}'`
<ofan> NoIE: 这是干嘛的 做游戏的?
<NoIE> ofan: 恩，翻译的一篇文章。
<iGnome> 我倒是奇怪 MaskRay 这是干吗
<ofan> NoIE: 3d引擎?
<NoIE> 恩。
<ofan> NoIE: 做游戏的
<NoIE> 恩。
<MaskRay> iGnome: 为啥不奇怪  FrankLvWeb 在干吗
<ofan> NoIE: 怎么玩  别光恩阿
<FrankLvWeb> MaskRay: 类似的，只是我要分开放到不同变量 比如 Env=`awk -v OFS=,  -F, '$1~/^UAT1$/ && $3~/^0$/ {print $1}'`
<NoIE> ofan: 我正在研究。
<iGnome> 先奇怪你。再奇怪他。你是根子。
<NoIE> ofan: 我打算一边翻译一边学。
<FrankLvWeb> MaskRay: 我准备写expect脚本，用来登录不同的服务器。
<ofan> NoIE: 要写3d游戏?
<ofan> NoIE: py效率不太行吧
<FrankLvWeb> MaskRay: 现在基本可以用了 Box=`awk -v OFS=,  -F, '$1~/^UAT1$/ && $3~/^0$/ {print $3}'`， 类似的多谢几条
<MaskRay> FrankLvWeb: 直接用 tcl 处理，你这样兜圈子了
<NoIE> ofan: 小游戏够了。
<ofan> NoIE: 小游戏用SDL的多
<FrankLvWeb> MaskRay: 恩，学的不深入，具体要做事情时就只能绕远路了。 BTW：expect就是tcl语法的
<NoIE> ofan: 想做3D游戏.
<ofan> NoIE: SDL也可以做3d的
<NoIE> ofan: 不会。。。
<iGnome> NoIE: 你厉害。你可以和 jyf1987 合伙作。
<NoIE> 哈？
<ofan> NoIE: 应该比较容易,很多游戏的选择阿
<FrankLvWeb> MaskRay: 你提醒我了，tcl处理字符串数组挺方便的。 index啥的
<NoIE> ofan: 哦。。。
<jyf1987> NoIE: 你搞毛的?
<NoIE> jyf1987: 演出中介。
<jyf1987> iGnome: 我见过他的
<iGnome> 在啥场合见过。
<MaskRay> FrankLvWeb: http://www.tcl.tk/man/tcl/tutorial/tcltutorial.html，看起来很快的
<FrankLvWeb> MaskRay: Thanks. 前两天看过 Webpshere wsadmin脚本 也是TCL语法的 有点点概念了的
<MaskRay> FrankLvWeb: 这是什么？
<FrankLvWeb> MaskRay: 用来控制 Websphere Applicatin Server的脚本，一个JAVA应用服务器
<MaskRay> FrankLvWeb: 原来 tcl 还是有点用的，一直以为除了 expect 就一无是处了
 * FrankLvWeb 公司封了IRC，通过webchat上的，不错。
<flh> 晚上www.google.com.hk能用不？
<FrankLvWeb> MaskRay: tcl我也是断断续续看到，语法感觉有点别扭，主要不熟
<flh> 晚上www.google.com.hk打不开。是不是这样？
<MaskRay> FrankLvWeb: 能详细告知任务内容吗，我想自己做着玩玩
<FrankLvWeb> MaskRay: 没问题,哈，我expect脚本已经写好了，现在就是处理不同服务器并产生参数传给expect不会。
<iGnome> 传命令？不就是那种expect < xxxx EOF的
<iGnome> 啥服务器哦。估计走弯路了。
<MaskRay> iGnome: 好像是要 tcl 的
 * MaskRay 又找到新活新干了
<iGnome> 很神秘的服务器。 lol
<huangg> iGnome:
<iGnome> MaskRay: 来，测试一个脚本
<iGnome> 测试不
<^k^> iGnome, ....  18:26 
<MaskRay> iGnome: 你都不愿给我，我咋测试
<huangg> 有学习东西的地方介绍没
<iGnome> happyaron:
<huangg> iGnome:
<huangg> h
<huangg> hyy:
<iGnome> MaskRay:  。。
<huangg> happyaron: a
<iGnome> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/download/file.php?id=123112 MaskRay 只看下tray的图标显示正常不。这简单的测试。
<iGnome> huangg: 是疼猪？
<MaskRay> iGnome: 神啊，下达神谕吧
<huangg> iGnome: 我不是tenzu 我是你黄哥哥
<iGnome> @@
<happyaron> ?
<gebjgd> huangg< 宦哥哥
<iGnome> MaskRay: 下载嘛。上面那url
<Randy_> happyaron, 就说一句，用软件源中版本，硬件合乎规格，播放1080P H.264编码的,1080P输出，CPU占用小于5%就行
<iGnome> 宦官？
<CyrusYzGTt> MaskRay§ <iGnome> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/download/file.php?id=123112 MaskRay 只看下tray的图标显示正常不。这简单的测试。
<iGnome> 吃饭先
<NoIE> 黄瓜，iBus拼音说的。
<iGnome> 丫丫的。 CyrusYzGTt 又跑上来了
<MaskRay> iGnome: 害我换 wm，我都没 tray 了…………
<happyaron> Randy_: 给你个50Mbps的你显卡很快就烧了。
<iGnome> MaskRay: 不致于吧。没trayer啊。
<Randy_> happyaron, mbps?
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 賤人，男人在潛水，不要羅嗦
<happyaron> Randy_: 呃，视频基础知识啊。
<iGnome> 又想死。 CyrusYzGTt
<ofan> http://a3p.sourceforge.net/  这游戏看着挺过瘾
<Randy_> happyaron, 我知道
<MaskRay> iGnome: 可以，有两个形态，不过点了没反应
<Randy_> happyaron, 每秒的比特率
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 乖，一邊去
<Randy_> happyaron, 我测试的视频的超过了
<iGnome> MaskRay: 那图片正常？没杠杠什么的？
<happyaron> Randy_: 但是vdpau也不是你写的啊。
<happyaron> Randy_: 只是编译个软件，并正确配置。
<Randy_> happyaron, 我本来就没说是我写的
<happyaron> 那还计较啥。
<MaskRay> iGnome: 正常啊，这是手绘的？
<happyaron> 编译并配置软件有啥难的。
<Randy_> happyaron, 就像在橡皮上安装橡皮擦
<Randy_> happyaron, 就像在铅笔上安装橡皮擦
<iGnome> MaskRay: 截图看下。我2台机器，显示都带杠杠。。。@@@
<happyaron> Randy_: 这不是创新
<happyaron> Randy_: 5%以下CPU早有人实现。
<happyaron> Randy_: 方案就是ffmpeg vdpau mplayer
<Randy_> happyaron, 谁实现了？
<MaskRay> iGnome: 中和下是有杠杠
<happyaron> Randy_: vdpau是干吗的？
<iGnome> 拉。那就完蛋了。。。
<huangg> gebjgd: .个比较干的
<happyaron> Randy_: vdpau就是用来解放cpu的。
<Randy_> happyaron, 可是谁能用他？
<happyaron> 硬件也有区别，用celeron 1GHz的处理器，和c2d也显然不一样
<MaskRay> iGnome: http://imagebin.org/129873
<ofan> 视频加速是必须滴..
<happyaron> Randy_: 你搜索下论坛，真的好多了
<happyaron> Randy_: 不是啥稀奇事。
<Randy_> happyaron, 有橡皮，谁想到要安装到铅笔上
<happyaron> 我印象里都出一年多了。
<Randy_> happyaron, 给个链接
<ofan> 不止吧
<iGnome> MaskRay: 是这样。找不出原因。
<happyaron> Randy_: ubuntu仓库里的smplayer在很多n卡硬件上都能直接影解
<Randy_> happyaron, 给个图
<happyaron> Randy_: 自己动手搜索吧，论坛上帖子有不少了。
<MaskRay> iGnome: 这图怎么做的？
<iGnome> MaskRay: 就是内嵌图片
<happyaron> Randy_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1037625
<^k^> ⇪ title: HOWTO: Nvidia Driver + VDPAU + Smplayer +Mplayer - Ubuntu Forums
<happyaron> Randy_: http://blog.avirtualhome.com/2009/02/10/compile-mplayer-with-vdpau-support-on-ubuntu/
<MaskRay> iGnome: 转的还是手绘的
<^k^> ⇪ title: Compile mplayer with VDPAU support on Ubuntu
<happyaron> Randy_: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=181948
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - Ubuntu 下 1080p 高清硬解 (vdpau)， CPU 占用率 < 10%
<iGnome> MaskRay: gimp+别人的素材。
<happyaron> Randy_: 甚至有这样的ppa https://launchpad.net/~nvidia-vdpau/+archive/ppa
<Randy_> happyaron, 我试过的都不行，有图再说
<happyaron> Randy_: 那只是你的不行，问题在于你的硬件
<Randy_> happyaron, 哪个PPA当初我在这个频道和kris（忘记名字）试过了
<Randy_> happyaron, 我是quadro fx 380
<happyaron> Randy_: 但是这个idea已经早就有了，还有啥创新。
<iGnome> happyaron: 远程帮我安装好 vdpau吧。 我付钱
<Randy_> happyaron, 能用吗？
<happyaron> Randy_: 那么你只需要编译最新版的各种软件，如果开发人员写了代码。
<iGnome> 额。哈皮居然不为所动
<happyaron> Randy_: 这有啥稀奇的？只是显卡新，用新代码新程序呗
<happyaron> Randy_: 问题是idea已经不是创新了。
<MaskRay> iGnome: 怎么转成这文字版的？分析 bmp?
<iGnome> MaskRay: 你看源码啊。就里面。xpm啊。
<wzlxx> emacs有没有tango主题～
<happyaron> wzlxx: ...emacs是操作系统，拜。。。
<wzlxx> happyaron: 汗～
<wzlxx> 感觉看来看去还是tango的图标和tango的配色舒服～
<MaskRay> wzlxx: http://emacs-fu.blogspot.com/2010/04/zenburn-color-theme.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Connection reset by peer . IN gettitle
<Randy_> happyaron, 您自己做做就行了，我要做作业了，我没时间了
<happyaron> Randy_: 我没做啥，:)
<Randy_> happyaron, 还有我只有256M显存
<happyaron> Randy_: 只取决于你要不要放高端片子烧显卡
<Randy_> happyaron, 我暑假和您说过话，知道您是竞赛生
<happyaron> Randy_: 我不是冲你来的，我是冲创新大赛来的。
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 多谢～我其实就要几个颜色定义就可以了～
<micheal> 请问系统cpu负载长时间50-60%怎常不？
<drazet> micheal: 看你在干什么
<FrankLvWeb> MaskRay: 用google doc么？
<iGnome> micheal: h片通常cpu都h
<micheal> drazet: 就是平常的普通应用，mplayer 网页之类的。
<MaskRay> FrankLvWeb: 没用过，试试吧
<FrankLvWeb> MaskRay: 那我发信好了。Google Doc可以协同编辑
<micheal> iGnome: 高清bd太奢侈
<hyy> micheal: 可以换个桌面管理器呀　我之前用gnome也是50~60,现在换了fvwm后才10-17%
<iGnome> 1080的。我这cpu20%左右
<micheal> 哦，看来机器跑不好kde。
<hyy> micheal: 你用kde肯定高了
<micheal> 不过k真的好漂亮
<hyy> 用久就对漂亮没感觉了
<drazet> micheal: mplayer有可能  网页如果有flash 也有可能
<hyy> 我之前就是从kde换gnome的
<hyy> 现在改fvwm了　好多了
<iGnome> 拉。我从fvwm到gnome了。切换用
<iGnome> 打到烂机器
<hyy> 我现在也是只留fvwm和gnome
<hyy> 工作用fvwm爽,
 * MaskRay 只留 awesome stumpwm，求 fvwm 配置
<iGnome> 那不同。我是一台一个wm
<gebjgd> 有人用thunar的么？
<micheal> hyy: fvwm难不？我用openbox有点不习惯才又折腾起来的。
<hyy> 其他的我试过e17 不好　还不如专心搞fvwm,
<hyy> 我配置fvwm花了两天两夜色
<gebjgd> hyy< 截图看看
<hyy> 怎么载给你看？
<iGnome> gebjgd: 美女才截图的
<gebjgd> hyy< 你连截图都不会？
<gebjgd> hyy< scrot -> imagebin.org
<iGnome> wm啥都没。截图看星星？
<gebjgd> iGnome< hyy 菜单。缩略图。可看的东西多了
<iGnome> gebjgd: 落后的人
<hyy> 我的菜单是透明的
 * MaskRay stumpwc 连 tray 都没了，干脆 exec emacs 得了
<gebjgd> hyy< 透明也能看到
<gebjgd> hyy< 截图看看。看看你2天2夜的成果
<iGnome> MaskRay:  记得把瓦片wm删掉。 http://git.ubuntu.org.cn/?a=summary&p=eexp-fvwm.git
<^k^> ⇪ title: eexp-fvwm.git - Summary - ViewGit
<drazet> fvwm配置好玩么
<iGnome> 不好玩，好用就够了
<Gann> 各位，google似乎不能访问了
<Gann> 我这里google.com.hk不能访问了！！！
<iGnome> Gann: 是的。开仗了
<Gann> iGnome: 你们也不能访问吗
<Gann> iGnome: 真的打起来了吗
<drazet> http://www.google.co.uk/ 表示没有鸭梨
<Gann> 你们的google能访问吗
<drazet> 都能访问，肯定是你搜索了不该搜索的东西了 被ban一会 一会就能访问了
<Gann> drazet: 你这个网址我可以访问，但是登陆后邮箱不能访问
<Gann> 我现在急需访问邮箱，居然被屏蔽了，真烦躁
<ikk-> http://www.google.com/ig
<CyrusYzGTt> Gann§ 試試 google.ee
<huangg> Gann: 你在哪？
<Gann> huangg: 我现在湖南
<huangg> Gann: google浙江很安好
<ikk-> gmail 也打不开
<iGnome> Gann: 长沙在推广ipv6试点。一不小心，就连到了朝鲜。
<Gann> iGnome: 真的假的？
<Gann> 现在很不好办哦
<iGnome> 当然真的
<ikk-> iGnome: GFW连软件也升级了
<ikk->  gmail 都屏蔽了
<iGnome> ikk-: 你又来。
<Gann> ikk-: 你的gmail能访问吗
<huangg> iGnome: 朝鲜也有网络？
<ikk-> http://www.google.com/ig?ubuntu
<^k^> ⇪ title: Connection reset by peer . IN gettitle
<iGnome> ipv6了。怎么屏蔽哦
<onshoestring> irc可以ssh么？
<iGnome> huangg: 别小看别人
<micheal> 问一下，有没有谁碰到终端里字体要么不清晰要么中文与英文浓度不一样。
<ikk-> iGnome: ipv6也是可以屏蔽的,只是技术问题.
<wheat0r> 也没有办法重建一下 gnome 的菜单，总有些我已经通过正规方式卸载的软件仍在留在菜单里
<CyrusYzGTt> ipv6是磚家和叫獸的結合產物
<iGnome> ikk-: 那国安局应该请你去
<Gann> CyrusYzGTt: google.ee也是只能登陆主页，不能登陆邮箱
<iGnome> ofan: 赶紧出来，抓了kk去
<ikk-> iGnome: 就算请我了,我也不会承认
<wenfengdy> https://www.ggssl.com/
<CyrusYzGTt> Gann§ 那爲什麼我能登錄郵箱
<micheal> wheat0r: 去主菜单里把勾去掉
<Gann> CyrusYzGTt: 不知道哦，我的google code也不能访问
<CyrusYzGTt> Gann§ 你先 google.com/ncr 然後 https://google.com
<ofan> 额 貌似很多人都上不去google
<ofan> 今天大概gfw例假...
<laetitia> 没问题吧
<CyrusYzGTt> ikk-§ iptables就可以屏蔽ipv6了
<ikk-> ofan: GFW 只会屏蔽有用的内容, 不会屏蔽政治内容.
<drazet> Gann: gmail可以访问
<Gann> 现在可以了
<ofan> 不知道唉.. 我ipv6上的
<drazet> ofan: 你不是网警么
<laetitia> 网页重置我现在都习以为常了
<ofan> 发现fcitx一个bug..
<drazet> ofan: 快抓他们
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 勒索金錢
<ofan> drazet: 你让我抓就抓,岂不太没面子了..
<iGnome> 他是网猪。
<iGnome> 支持网猪
<iGnome> 支持ipv6
<ikk-> iGnome: 你是卖不掉的猪肉蒲
<wheat0r> micheal: 这个办法忒不智能了一点…
<drazet> ofan: 太好了 我也得瑟得瑟
<drazet> 哦了 回家了
<iGnome> 蒲。是啥。 ikk-
<drazet> 88
<micheal> wheat0r: 偶只会这个。：）
<wheat0r> micheal: = =|||
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 呵呵～刚弄了一个基本像tango的配色，呵呵～
<ofan> 发现我mplayer+vaapi cpu占用还挺高
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 求截图
<wheat0r> ofan: 试过了，20% 以上的占用
<ikk-> iGnome: 猪肉脯
<CyrusYzGTt> 還是vlc看1080P表示沒有鴨李
<ofan> wheat0r: 我是70%+
<ofan> 难道是xvba的原因...
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 你問問別人什麼是“牛肉蛋浦”就知道
<iGnome> ikk-: 你是猪腿。
<ofan> ub下正常,不过那mplayer是自己编译的..
<wheat0r> ofan: 我已经忘记当时的情况了，当时的总结文章 https://wheat0r.me/2010/07/some_on_linux/
<iGnome> 猪腿好吃些
<wheat0r> ofan: 不对，是这个链接 https://wheat0r.me/2010/07/harder/
<wzlxx> MaskRay: imagebin上不去，悲剧了我～
<ofan> wheat0r: 汗  我说..怎么扯到字体上了
<micheal> 问一下，有没有谁碰到终端里字体要么不清晰要么中文与英文浓度不一样。
<MaskRay> wzlxx: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/310731/, 抄的iGnome的
<chris_sprite_> shell 变量的读取问题 http://pastebin.com/UaSQ6PLn
<wheat0r> ofan: 那里面提到的 PPA 看看就好，这个 PPA 里面的 mplayer 不支持 vdpau ，超烂
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 怎么用的？
<MaskRay> wzlxx: Perl 版本必须在 5.010 以上
<wzlxx> 足够～
<MaskRay> wzlxx: chmod +x xx; ./xx xx.jpg
<iamfbi> chromium真是爽，qq还有桌面通知
<wzlxx> MaskRay: ==啊，有点问题，我不懂perl
<wzlxx> MaskRay: Can't locate WWW/Mechanize.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/perl/5.10.1 /usr/local/share/perl/5.10.1 /usr/lib/perl5 /usr/share/perl5 /usr/lib/perl/5.10 /usr/share/perl/5.10 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at ./paste.pl line 4.
<wzlxx> BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at ./paste.pl line 4.
<wzlxx>  
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 不需要懂，存为 xx, chmod +x xx; ./xx xxx.jpg
<chris_sprite_> shell 变量的读取问题 http://pastebin.com/UaSQ6PLn
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 包管理器里搜索 www-mechanize ，装上
<wzlxx> MaskRay: libwww-mechanize-perl  ??
<iGnome> MaskRay: 是libwww-mechanize-perl吧。
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 对
<iGnome> MaskRay: 咋不告诉别人，compiz下可以super+鼠标直接拖。
 * wzlxx 膜拜iGnome
<MaskRay> iGnome: 不同包管理器不一定一样, gentoo 是 dev-perl/WWW-Mechanize
<wzlxx> http://www.cjb.net/images.html?9ddc2.png
<wzlxx>  
<iGnome> 打倒践兔
<MaskRay> compiz 没印象了
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 我就改了几个颜色，要不那个color-theme库太大了～
<ofan> 真丑 阿
<wzlxx> ofan: 哈哈～
<ofan> 话说fcitx打字的时候如果鼠标在输入窗口上输入就不正常
<MaskRay> wzlxx: emacsfu 的 zenburn 不错的，对好多插件都有配色
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 那个用color-theme不？
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 用的，
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 我这个不用那个～就是因为这个我才这样用的，丑一点也可以，哈哈，要的是速度～
<FrankLv> MaskRay: Hi,我回家了。我是刚才的FrankLvWeb
<iGnome> lv女包？
<MaskRay> FrankLv: hi
<FrankLv> iGnome: 恩 LV
<FrankLv> 怎么搞的，google不能访问了？
<snoop_fy> of
<snoop_fy> ofan<< my fcitx not work in emacs,but it works fine in other place..even I put my cursor on it..
<wzlxx> fluxbox可以实现MAC X like的主题不？
<snoop_fy> ofan<< do you know how can I make my fcitx work in emacs ? ..Thank you .
<ikk-> FrankLv: GFW 升级了, 屏蔽整站, 而不是关键字
<iGnome> http://u.115.com/file/f317612aa1 nnnnd 居然下载都监管了？ 谁试试
<wzlxx> xterm*cjkWidth: 0
<iGnome> [倒霉熊.第二季].MP4.854X480_AIBOS.HIAPK.S02E22.Birthday.Kiteflying.mp4
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<ikk-> 晚上睡觉几点关灯也要管了
<FrankLv> ikk-: 唉，我翻墙能上 悲剧大了
<forensic> 加密后，只要不写上密码就行了
<iGnome> ikk-: 以后 ipv6了，你的小dd每天进出几次都可以统计了。
<ikk-> 几点脱衣服也要限制了
<CyrusYzGTt> ee幾時大姨媽也要管制
<ikk-> iGnome: 你的小mm呢
<snoop_fy> anybody knows how can I make my fcitx work with emacs, my system is gentoo x64 with kde desktop, 3Q..
<iGnome> 0-9a-f
<wheat0r> 对 gfw 的各种情况习惯就好了，我是习惯了…
<iGnome> snoop_fy: 大概是 export GTK_IMxxxx; emacs这样的可以
<snoop_fy> iGnome<< let me see..
<MaskRay> snoop_fy: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/310738/ -> /etc/env.d/100i18n; env-update
<iGnome> 2031 clip.pl
<iGnome> 2222 clip.pl
<iGnome> 2255 clip.pl
<iGnome> 2291 clip.pl
<iGnome> 2298 clip.pl
<iGnome> y*
<forensic> IPV6后，我担心翻墙都不行
<iGnome> 此文件包含有争议内容已禁止下载。
<iGnome> [倒霉熊.第二季].MP4.854X480_AIBOS.HIAPK.S02E10.Sauna.Construction.Site.mp4
<snoop_fy> MaskRay<< It didn't work, maybe there is some wrong when I compile the emacs, thank you all the same..
<fishoneeyed> MaskRay: 近来如何?
<MaskRay> fishoneeyed: 打算学 sicp，系统地学 lisp
<fishoneeyed> MaskRay: 上次找到这方面的书了吗?
<MaskRay> fishoneeyed: 上次？哪次
<fishoneeyed> MaskRay: 上次不是你问我有哪方面lisp的书吗?
<iGnome> nnnnd emacs党复壁了
<MaskRay> fishoneeyed: sicp 很经典，jyfl987 推荐的
<fishoneeyed> iGnome: 一直都很活跃.
<iGnome> jyf 何时会这个了。 MaskRay lol
<iGnome> fishoneeyed: 不是呢。曾经此房间的emacs党，都被打倒了的。
<fishoneeyed> MaskRay: 对的, 但是sicp是用schema做基础的.
<fishoneeyed> iGnome: 先看看你是那边的, 如果不是emacs就先打倒你. :)
<MaskRay> fishoneeyed: lisp 语法这么简单，学会 scheme 再换其他方言肯定很方便
<fishoneeyed> MaskRay: 什么东西都很简单, 组合在一起以后能用好就不简单了.
<fishoneeyed> MaskRay: Practical Common Lisp 和On Lisp 都不错.
<iGnome> 学了lisp，除开emacs外，还能生蛋不
<wzlxx> fishoneeyed: 有elisp 的入门教程吗？
<fishoneeyed> wzlxx: 很少呀.
<MaskRay> fishoneeyed: sicp 已经看了快两章了，还是继续下去吧
<fishoneeyed> MaskRay: 好的. 过段时间我也看看.
<MaskRay> scheme 有 racket 可以做 ui , 默认还有个 games collection
<wzlxx> 刚我给emacs的行号调出来了，还感觉有点不适应呢～
<MaskRay> iGnome: racket
<fishoneeyed> wzlxx: 哪方面?
<wzlxx> fishoneeyed: 什么？
<iGnome> 不知道这啥。只看结果。还能搞啥。给个例子。 MaskRay
<fishoneeyed> wzlxx: 怎么不适应呢?
<wzlxx> fishoneeyed: 看着多了点东西，哈哈～
<fishoneeyed> wzlxx: :)
<iGnome> 浪费时间折腾。唉
<MaskRay> iGnome: #emacs rudybot
<iGnome> bot可是perl的多
<wzssyqa> youtube可以打开了！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> wzssyqa§ 早就可以了
<wzssyqa> 这是为什么？
<wzssyqa> 为什么？
<wzssyqa> 为什么？
<snoop_fy> 终于他娘的可以输入中文了。
<snoop_fy> NND
<MaskRay> iGnome: plt-scheme; plt-games
<snoop_fy> 完全无法理解，就加了一个 Section "Files"，然后随便弄一个FontPath在里面居然就可以了。。
<CyrusYzGTt> snoop_fy§ 繁體才是這個接近甲骨文的中文
<ikk-> youtube 从来没屏蔽过
<snoop_fy> CyrusYzGTt<< 简体本来就是一群人吃了饭没事搞出来了。。
<CyrusYzGTt> snoop_fy§ 簡體是沒有太多的意思，除了個別是直接用繁體的字形外，那些叫獸和磚家搞的很美文化和沒有感覺
<onshoestring> 没人了？
<onshoestring> 繁體有什麽不會用的
<iamfbi> 简体的作用是让人人都识字
<onshoestring> 輸入法改一下
<snoop_fy> CyrusYzGTt<< 好像繁体更好看点，特别是手写体，
<iamfbi> 以前用繁體，真正识字的人没几个
<snoop_fy> onshoestring<< 你肯定不会写。。。
<onshoestring> 我會看啊
<onshoestring> 以前看過繁體的書
<onshoestring> 小說
<CyrusYzGTt> snoop_fy§ 嗯，而且就算是單獨拿出來也能認。簡體就需要配個字才能認
<MaskRay> snoop_fy: 你好了？
<snoop_fy> CyrusYzGTt<< 话说干吗突然跟我说繁体跟简体，我对他们都不是特别感冒，工具而已。。
<snoop_fy> CyrusYzGTt<< 看兄台如此对简体深恶痛极。。难道不是在大陆？
<snoop_fy> MaskRay<< 早好了。。
<CyrusYzGTt> snoop_fy§ 嗯，沒事，發泄下感情
<CyrusYzGTt> snoop_fy§ 錯。鄙人爲廣府人士
<snoop_fy> CyrusYzGTt<< 我现在已经没有力气去发泄什么感情了，因为可以拿来发泄的太多了，繁体字才能排老几？。。。
<MaskRay> snoop_fy: 啥问题 ？
<snoop_fy> CyrusYzGTt<< 不错，作为一个南方人，你是不是该针对普通话也来发泄一下
<iamfbi> 推广简体是好事，但是废除繁体就是破坏中国文化的罪人
<snoop_fy> MaskRay<< 不可理喻的问题，我在xorg.conf里面的Section "Files"里面配置一个fontpath就可以了。。那个path里面的字体我在kde中好像都没用过
<snoop_fy> iamfbi<< 有什么是繁体不能表达而简体能表达的？。。有什么好的。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> snoop_fy§ 你都說了，是工具而已，反正現在大陸已經跟老祖宗脫節，斷層了，沒所謂，就算某一天說全部用法語或德語英文都無所謂
<huangg> 一起來吧
<iGnome> 把你们都变成小学生，去学繁体。看你们傻眼不。
<snoop_fy> CyrusYzGTt<< 恩，也许我们真的会成为一个找不到信仰的让人迷失的国度。。
<huangg> iGnome: 鉛筆肯定要多花好多
<huangg> snoop_fy: 現在已經沒有信仰讓人迷失了
<iGnome> 学不会的。中学还在学字
<huangg> 。。
<snoop_fy> iGnome<< 以前繁体的时候中国的科技水平貌似在世界上从来不落后吧。。
<alvin_rxg> http://imgur.com/p0RB4.jpg
<CyrusYzGTt> snoop_fy§ 看來天朝又多了個“迷失的國度”的稱號
<iGnome> 当时不落后，能说明啥？
<iamfbi> 字都是一样的，好处是在那个无人识字的年头，推广简体让无数中国人识字了
<iGnome> 这啥逻辑哦
<snoop_fy> iGnome<< 说明字体不能促进进步，那些搞出简体的该多搞点能促进人类进步的事
<CyrusYzGTt> 除了字外，還有文化精髓。。要不然，還不如滅國算了
<iGnome> 字体和科技就没关系。
<snoop_fy> iGnome<< 但是和文化有关系。。
<iGnome> 文化不是字
<iGnome> 你太狭隘了
<snoop_fy> iGnome<< 但字是一种文化的载体
<iamfbi> 有一点点关系吧，文化普及
<iGnome> 那这是
<alvin_rxg> http://i.imgur.com/sunTT.gif
<CyrusYzGTt> 字是爲了傳承而存在的
<iGnome> 简体不能承载了？
<iamfbi> 简体不能
<iamfbi> 差远了
<iGnome> 英文字母那么简单，搞复杂点？
<iGnome> 差了啥。说说
<iamfbi> 如果简体可以承载中国传统文化，那咱连中文都可以不要了，用英文也可以承载了
<iamfbi> 差了传统两个字
<iGnome> 这啥逻辑
<iGnome> 你用英文说个”不三不四“
<iGnome> 表达下这成语
<iamfbi> 个中太复杂，不是一两句说得清，真正研究文化的人就会明白
<happyaron> not three, neither four
<happyaron> lol
<iamfbi> 哈哈，翻译得好
<iGnome> happyaron: 不错，可以读出来
<snoop_fy> 恩。。传统，随便拿个以前人的东西你看不懂，怎么传承？
<iGnome> 说明啊。传承啥。用繁体可以表示的。简体不能的
<iGnome> 孙子兵法？
<snoop_fy> iGnome<< 哥就是这种制度下的受害者，10年前的人写的东西一概不知，你都看到了，还要我说什么。。
<iGnome> 英文版本都有，别人都理解个大概。
<iGnome> 举例先嘛
<iGnome> 别没论点的说大话
<snoop_fy> iGnome<< 20年前的人写的书一概一知半解，鲁迅的文章其实从来就看不懂，反正大家都说好，也许是说精神，那些文言文从来就是当周杰伦的歌来哼个声音对了就行了。。
<iamfbi> 对啊，现在的人要看以前的书，真没法看
<iGnome> 举例
<iamfbi> 唯有看别人翻译成白话文的
<iamfbi> 也不知对不对
<iGnome> 繁体和古文也没直接关系的
<iamfbi> 举例，论语吧，翻译成白话文有好多个版本
<iGnome> 居多的古文，都废弃了
<NoIE> The two constructor arguments for the Actor class are the name of the file containing the model and a Python dictionary containing the names of the files containing the animations.
<NoIE> 请问这句话的结构是什么？
<iGnome> 翻译成白话的，你不能理解？
<snoop_fy> iGnome<< 传说中著名的那些书，从来都是买一些哄小朋友的那种白话的来看，我还特别喜欢找带图的，不然还怕自己不懂。。一直不明白中国古代都说那么强，都说那么发达，但是我啥也没看到，因为看不到，看得到的看不懂，你说我难受不，我为自己感到羞愧而已
<huangg> iGnome: 汉字本身是象形字，结果一简化，四不象了
<iamfbi> 理解的是白话文，不是古文，是翻译的那个人的写的了
<iGnome> 古文，翻译成英文，也可以表示意思的。为什么要局限于用繁体表示？
<huangg> iGnome: 简化是好事，便于书写记忆，也少去很多文盲，但是我也站在繁体那一边，那才是正统的
<iGnome> 你是传承意思，还是传承象形？
<iamfbi> 传承意思和象形都要，因为你理解的意思并一定是古文的原意
<huangg> 现在的简体跟日文  汉文没差多少了，简化简化就只有个圈圈叉叉了
<iGnome> 你理解古人，只从象形字形上，才能理解？
<iamfbi> 你只有去阅读古文去理解他的意思
<iGnome> 和日文差不多？操哦。那是拼音文字了
<ofan> 在讨论啥??
<iamfbi> 象形字形繁体字有很多不同的，简成简体后，有些字变成一样的了
<iamfbi> 还有字里面是有意义的含义在里面的
<ycerror> 辩论：简化字VS繁体字  哪个更好
<iGnome> 日本人去读全部假名的文章，也想死的。
<snoop_fy> 我们觉得简体的出现影响到文化的传承，过大于功，这老兄觉得我们偏激了。。
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 文化傳承與中文字形的文化含義
<iGnome> 那是纯读音了。没字意了
<ofan> 真无聊的主题...
<snoop_fy> 恩。。
<iamfbi> 闪了先，你们继续
<snoop_fy> 但是他很有兴趣，唉，我们要是啥都不说，会不会被当成是苟同了他的意思，所以不得不说。。
<iGnome> 我是看你们犯傻。才说的。
<snoop_fy> iGnome<< 多谢兄台陪我们一起犯。。。
<iGnome> 我站在现代。你去古代传承吧
<CyrusYzGTt> snoop_fy§ iGnome 應該是MM,不能用兄臺
<alvin_rxg> 〇＿〇
<huangg> 音像最深刻的是干字。幹和亁不是好好的嘛
<ycerror> 这里还有MM么？
<iGnome> 新加坡也改简体了。你们去那里宣传
<huangg> ycerror: 多的去了
<ycerror> :-D
<huangg> iGnome: 新加坡貌似是为了迎合大陆的简体，我上次还特意去查了下
<iGnome> 还有发啊。2个意思也是
<iGnome> 难道你不能理解？ huangg
<snoop_fy> iGnome<< 这就好比被强奸，虽然不是处了，但是还是要努力的活着，更何况我们这些在各个方面被轮过N次的人，难道还真的会因为这个就要怎么样的，开始就说了，可以拿来发泄的理由太多，这一个繁体字才排老几阿。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 總之，政治宣傳的需要
<iGnome> 额。没头脑的。这和政治扯得上。。
<iGnome> 咋不说英文也不用古英文了？
<iGnome> 看不懂以前的莎士比亚了
<huangg> iGnome: 我能理解，我们都能理解，但是他们不能
<snoop_fy> iGnome<< 这个没有调查，现在的莎士比亚我也看不懂
<WillMill> 请问，除了Gedit还有什么编辑器支持多窗口，并且能够根据格式对文本文件字体颜色着色？
<campe> vim
<CyrusYzGTt> WillMill§ gvim
<huangg> iGnome: 不扯了 扯淡归扯淡 别上了火气了哦
<iGnome> 多理解。少发表。
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 嗯，少發炎，不然會張魚尾紋的
<iGnome> huangg: 不会的。 irc经常掐架的啊。 也是学习的
<campe> 和谐
<snoop_fy> iGnome<< 恩，教训的是。。结束这个无聊的不会改变任何东西的话题。。。。
<iGnome> 支持掐架
<WillMill> CyrusYzGTt: 谢谢。
<snoop_fy> 我这就去 起点 接受现在文化的熏陶……
<campe> 哈哈
<snoop_fy> 两天没看了，《斗破苍穹》又更新了，yeah~
<huangg> snoop_fy: 好好去面壁抄主席语录三百遍
<campe> 不懂 啥 斗破苍穹
<CyrusYzGTt> 地師也更新了
<campe> 有啥电影推荐？
<campe> 同志们
<snoop_fy> huangg<< 恩恩~还好这哥们说的话还不是那么的多，哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> campe§ 速度與激情5
<hoxily> 绅坊火车站
<snoop_fy> 据说让子弹飞不错
<acadios> 有速度与激情5了？
<hoxily> 大家晚上好啊
<campe> CyrusYzGTt ，hoxily，thx
<acadios> 非诚勿扰2
<snoop_fy> 有电据惊魂7了
<campe> 一朋友叫我给他载电影
<acadios> CyrusYzGTt, 有速度与激情5了啊？
<ycerror> 电锯系列都还不错
<CyrusYzGTt> acadios§ 有了，
<huangg> snoop_fy: 如果你无聊空虚，可以去看看的
<campe> 怎么 5还没出来呢？
<acadios> CyrusYzGTt, 有下载了啊？
<huangg> campe: 什么时候出 的  5
<huangg> 速度与激情5 什么时候出的
<CyrusYzGTt> acadios§ 沒有下載，不過有預告片
<happyaron> roylez: 拜见主席
<campe> 没出 似乎  明年6月分
<micheal> 我觉得现在新资源不好找。
<WillMill> 55 下不了Gvim
<Kandu> iGnome: 這簡化字，和政治倒是真有點關係的
<snoop_fy> huangg<< 我要是思想变态了才会去看吧，而且这要多变态啊。。。
<campe> ubuntu软件中心就有吧 KANDU
<iGnome> Kandu: 那历史我知道的。
<campe> 看走眼了
<acadios> “gvim”是一个虚拟软件包，提供者：
<acadios>   vim-gtk vim-gnome
<acadios> 您必须选择一个来安装。
<CyrusYzGTt> 就選擇vim-gtk那個，如果你不用GNOME
<snoop_fy> iGnome<< 说说看，如果真的有可以原谅的原因，也让我对他们的记恨少那么一小小……
<acadios> 我用的就是gonme啊。
<iGnome> 你记恨别人，和我无关。
<iGnome> lol
<CyrusYzGTt> acadios§ 那就vim-gnome
<Colin-shzsc> Kandu: "党"字（黨）
<CyrusYzGTt> 兄 黑
<kenomuyi> ....
<iGnome> 难道你家是地主阶级？ snoop_fy
<campe> 繁体字  我其实也很习惯的
<snoop_fy> iGnome<< 这倒不是，一直是贫农。。就是好奇啊，装着那么多不爽多不好。。兄弟，算我求你了，让我好过点呗……
<alvin_rxg> 简体字的目的是为了让更多的人识字……
<CyrusYzGTt> 【卷十】【黑部】黨,不鮮也。从黑尚聲。多朗切
<acadios> CyrusYzGTt, 搞定，刚才没仔细看。
<iGnome> 啥不爽了。自己努力挣钱。生活好点。 snoop_fy
<campe> 这个～～～随便吧～～
<iGnome> 现在谁不是看重这个。都是挣钱第一。
<snoop_fy> iGnome<< 恩，这个当然，不管多不爽，所做的事都是去让自己爽一点。。
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.zdic.net/zd/zi/ZdicE9ZdicBBZdicA8.htm
<snoop_fy> iGnome<< 其实挣钱只是让自己爽一点的一个方面。。不是唯一，也不是每个人都放在第一位。。。
<iGnome> 挣钱+找乐子嘛。
<iGnome> 个人来说
<iGnome> 自己发现快乐。
<campe> 也是
<snoop_fy> iGnome<< 刚才我就发现了一个快乐，哈哈
<iGnome> 否则，你在任何一个地方，都会烦恼的
<CyrusYzGTt> ee就是我的快樂
<iGnome> 人生之不如意，十有八九。 lol 想多了，狭隘了，就吧快乐了。
<snoop_fy> CyrusYzGTt<< ee是什么？。。
<CyrusYzGTt> snoop_fy§ 你問 iGnome
<iGnome> CyrusYzGTt: 死家伙。今天踢过一次了的。记住
<snoop_fy> 。。感情你们都是认识的？
<flh> 请教：rdesktop 登录到虚拟的xbox下的xp系统。无法将声音带到本地？
<campe> 也对，要学着快乐哈
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 乖，一邊去，我忙着
<flh> 请教：rdesktop 登录到虚拟的vbox下的xp系统。无法将声音带到本地？
 * Warm_HUG wall 在抽风！
 * snoop_fy 冷汗！
<Warm_HUG> 能看到你吐不的头顶
<campe> 这个声音～～
<WillMill> W: Failed to fetch http://cn.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/r/readline5/libreadline5_5.2-7build1_i386.deb
<^k^> ⇪ title: 500 Internal Server Error . IN gettitle
<WillMill>   500  Internal Server Error
<campe> 是不是要-设置-声音 里设置下呢？  我直接vbox就可以有声音：flh
<WillMill> The connection was reset
<Kandu> flh: 默認是不傳聲音的
<snoop_fy> KDE下Juk没有声音，是咋回事，虽然不怎么用，但是不能用就让人很不爽了
<wenfengdy> 请教 ubuntu 登录要输入两次密码是咋回事？
<snoop_fy> 。。
<snoop_fy> 有一次不是登录密码吧
<CyrusYzGTt> snoop_fy§ GNOME用戶飄過
<wenfengdy> 两个一样呀
<sxdhaoren> dh_我输入make -e hupengnihao@gmail.com -f ../linuxqq_v1.0.2_i386.tar.gz为什么总是报错
<iGnome> 等kde也使用pulseaudio了。就不会有历史的声音问题了
<CyrusYzGTt> wenfengdy§ 第一次輸入錯誤，或許被安裝上了木馬
<snoop_fy> wenfengdy<< 那可能是你设置的一样吧。。你可以仔细看看
<sxdhaoren> 我输入dh_make -e hupengnihao@gmail.com -f ../linuxqq_v1.0.2_i386.tar.gz为什么总是报错
<wenfengdy> 这个也有木马么？。。
<happyaron> sxdhaoren: 文件名不对
<snoop_fy> wenfengdy<< 如果你登录的时候要启动empathy，然后empathy要访问你存储在一个钥匙串里的密码，那你就要再解开那个钥匙串
<WillMill> google被reset？
<CyrusYzGTt> wenfengdy§ 基於linux的發行版大概有200多個木馬和病毒，多數是用戶的操作引入的
<snoop_fy> wenfengdy<< 是不是登录进去以后再出现密码窗口？
<wenfengdy> 恩 可能是这个问题 :-)
<wenfengdy> 恩 对的
<wenfengdy> 进去了出现窗口
<WillMill> 关掉窗口行不？
<hjy> 请教一下,装debian后比如说安装"apt-get install fcitx",会提示"E:Unmet dependencies.Try 'apt-get -f install' ,装其它软件也会出现这种情况,应该如何解决呢?在网上找了好久了,还没解决
<snoop_fy> wenfengdy<< 恩，没事，什么时候不出现那个窗口了，就可能是被自己和别人hack了，哈哈
<snoop_fy> wenfengdy<< “或”
<sxdhaoren> happyaron:linuxqq_v1.0.2_i386.tar.gz这里？
<wenfengdy> 关掉好像也可以的
<happyaron> sxdhaoren: 嗯。
<happyaron> sxdhaoren: 你重命名成linuxqq-1.0.2.tar.gz
<Warm_HUG> 元旦放假通知
<sxdhaoren> 我试试
<WillMill> http://cn.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ 你们能够访问不？我报500错误，Google也被reset
<^k^> ⇪ title: 500 Internal Server Error . IN gettitle
<NoIE> ^k^回答你了。
<campe> 我们已经放假几天了
<WillMill> op
<Colin-shzsc> 我地正常……上海联通
<campe> 去年十几号采房间，今年居然提前半个月
<WillMill> 唉，换了台电脑，翻墙的也没了。
<WillMill> 真装怪，http://cn.archive.ubuntu.com/下面其他的都能访问！
<^k^> ⇪ title: 404 Not Found . IN gettitle
<acadios> 我这里打开的好像是网站的目录
<acadios> 不是网页。
<WillMill> 对啊，时目录，目录下面除ubuntu的条目 都能访问
<acadios> 还能下载。
<acadios> 咿呀。
<acadios> 哈哈。
<lxfancy> 我这边更新也报错的cn.archive.ubuntu.com
<lxfancy> 跟Google这个没关系吧
<WillMill> 我就是想下gvim 没法下了
<jack__> 测试下源呗
<^k^> jack__, ....  21:07 
<jack__> ？？
<snoop_fy> jack__<< 这就是关键字的效果。。
<jack__> 什么情况？
<jack__> 算了，换个名字进来
<snoop_fy> jack__<< 哈哈，跟名字没关系
<WillMill> Could not download all repository indexes
<snoop_fy> jack__<< 莫惊慌，机器人而已
<jack__> 不明白你说什么 啊。。。
<snoop_fy> test
<^k^> snoop_fy, ....  21:09 
<snoop_fy> jack__<< 看到没。。
<jack__> 意思你们这会显示《《？
<snoop_fy> jack__: 这个是随便设置的，没事，没事，您继续玩……。。
<jack__> 。。。。
<SevenWings1> 吼吼
<acadios> gfw是什么 啊？
<WillMill> 超级打流氓
<CyrusYzGTt> acadios§ games for windows
<kenomuyi> 功夫网
<ofan> acadios: 第一次上网?
<WillMill> Go For aWhile
<acadios> 我一个群里好多人说，网站打不开了
<acadios> 估计是gfw有动作
<acadios> ofan, 太狠了吧。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 可能是星門有變或者是卡米洛工程有重大進展吧
<ofan> 看文档去.. 做事要紧
<WillMill> 变形金刚 释放病毒了
<acadios> Great Firewall
<alvin_rxg> debian(ubuntu)  /usr/bin/install-menu 属于哪个 package?
<jack__> 啥文 档。。。
<WillMill> 飞跃手册
<WillMill> 恩 选了个最好的源，于是能下了。
<jack__> 源源，源很容易有问题
<happyaron> 透漏给大家个消息，洋葱头代理的deb包在11.04回到官方仓库了。
<happyaron> 能用否不知道。
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 根據#ubuntu-cn的記錄，gfw已經收到了。XD
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 没问题
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 我们有jc叔叔在
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 並且進行針對性的封鎖
<jack__> 。。。。哪跟哪啊。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ ...那ee小賤人呢？
<jack__> list
<silenceCHAO> 谁会修改登录画面啊？指点下，谢谢
<jack__> 貌似没啥 活人了
<CyrusYzGTt> 基本上都是行屍走肉，哪有活人
<pocoyo> MaskRay: http://emacs-fu.blogspot.com/2010/04/zenburn-color-theme.html 这个是什么？
<WillMill> 晕，vim-gnome安装上了，但不知的在图形界面下哪里去找～菜单栏里没有
<snoop_fy> WillMill<< terminal gvim 就可以了
<chgtg> WillMill: gvim命令呀
<lainme> WillMill: 附件？
<iGnome> silenceCHAO: gdm的？过渡期间，不能改的吧。
<CyrusYzGTt> 菜單》應用程序》Vi IMproved
<WillMill> 恩，刚试了，调出来了 谢谢
<Kandu> 我想要編譯 binutils --build=x86_64-linux --host=arm-linux --target=arm-linux  這個，得實現編譯好 host=arm-linux 的 libc 吧?
<snoop_fy> WillMill<< 你可以自己建立一个菜单，很简单
<ofan> Kandu: yes
<WillMill> snoop_fy: 恩，不过要去找它在哪里～
<snoop_fy> WillMill<< which gvim就知道了。。
<lainme> WillMill: 我装的vim-gtk，是有菜单的。建菜单直接写gvim就可以
<Kandu> ofan: thx。  fpc 都把我養懶了(自己包含依賴)
<WillMill> lainme: 哦，我试试
<ofan> 发现blogspot能直接访问了??
<Colin-shzsc> 竟然bolgger上去了……今天墙真的在抽风
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 得，感謝天朝，感謝GFW
<Guest45516> 你怎么不说今天google挂掉了
<iGnome> ofan: 改ipv6了。
<WillMill> 啊，菜单里面有，但是估计没有刷新，所以没有显示出来，重新勾选就出来了
<Colin-shzsc> 联通暂时没挂
<ofan> iGnome: ? 谁改ipv6了.
<sunwilston> 你们google也不能访问了？
<iGnome> 试点
<ofan> 奥..
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 那人修改的 color-theme-zenburn 主题，支持好多插件的配色
<WillMill> blogger好像只能访问部分，我可以在上面建立账户，进入管理界面发表日志。但是就是没法打开我的blogger页面
<Colin-shzsc> 这就是典型的墙在升级时的表现……
<Colin-shzsc> 根据以前在维基百科上看到的，墙墙升级的时候确实会出现一些混乱
<CyrusYzGTt> 年關到了，該休息了，當然先提升了，再放假
<WillMill> 唉，我还是愿意选择做鸟人，至少还能在墙头上眺望远方。
<iGnome> 谁使用有线电视网络的。
<lainme> 改v6...难道ipv6要纳入范围了
<sunwilston> 今天在windows下找了很多rmvb转avi的软件，好用的都要收费，靠，最终在ubuntu下用mencoder搞定
<ofan> 貌似是,现在ipv4的地址也就撑几十天
<pocoyo_> test
<pocoyo> pocoyo_: 缺乏的不是智慧， 而是勇气正直的纯正品性。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<iGnome> 谁使用有线电视网络的。
<CyrusYzGTt> 善哉，惜哉，悲哉
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 你想搞工廠病毒&木馬？
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 不好。
<iGnome> CyrusYzGTt: 你那烂逻辑。咋联系出来的
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 。。。。看三網融合學的
<WillMill> …………gvim死了
<jack__> ....
<jack__> 烧香吧
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 那些ee的盛讚
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 多謝ee的盛讚
<pocoyo> lainme: 改什么v6?
<Kandu> ofan: 有沒有小型的 libc 推薦？
<lainme> pocoyo: 我也不太了解是怎么回事。http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=311902
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 为什么我的ubuntu无法上google？？
<ofan> Kandu: 我了解不多.. http://www.google.com.hk/search?hl=zh-CN&safe=strict&&sa=X&ei=m-oZTajHN4q4vQOy7cD7DQ&ved=0CBwQvwUoAQ&q=c+library+embed&spell=1
<ofan> Kandu: 嵌入式的..
<Kandu> ofan: 唔 thx
<MaskRay> Kandu: klibc?
<CyrusYzGTt> puppy linux貌似很小
<jack__> 哎，google挂了，站内搜索也不能用了
<CyrusYzGTt> 那就用CC搜索
<Colin-shzsc> 如果不嫌弃百毒的话它貌似也是有“site:”的用法的吧
<jack__> 。。。
<jack__> 算了，洗洗睡，明天也许就好了？
<Colin-shzsc> 当然我是绝对厌恶百那个毒的
<NoIE> 虚拟机里怎么使用 VPN ？
<WillMill> 用google百毒不侵。
<jack__> 谷歌自己中毒了，哈哈
<Kandu> MaskRay: 應該不夠用的。用來做編譯 binutils host=arm-linux 用
<jack__> exit
<tt> 我来了
<tt> 怎么没有人呢
<kingbo> bluez-utils没有了？
<kilior> 妈的，google又被墙了，这次是因为什么呢？
<shvntr> 还真被墙啊，我还以为是我系统的问题呢。。
<cfy> iGnome: ee,我准备在新年前，把下载脚本重写遍，command options,init file,啥的。搞得正式点
<cfy> iGnome: ee，我不明白你的意思。我再看看你的email
<pocoyo> 我的  google好好的怎么？
<cfy> iGnome: 是把二进制数据存在脚本里么？
<shvntr> 404啊电信这边。。
<lainme> pocoyo: 我这不用ipv6和代理也上不去了，搜索不能用。gmail还可以
<lainme> yahoo.com也reset了
<iGnome> cfy:  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/download/file.php?id=123112 试试。不知道为什么图标带杠杠。
<iGnome> 我出去下
<shvntr> 对，gmail可用，yahoo不知
 * CyrusYzGTt 西廂計劃，暫時能用5分鐘
<pocoyo> lainme: 我的 ipv6 有时行 有时不行。 不知道咋回事儿。
<lainme> pocoyo: 同样不知道
<pocoyo> lainme: 我不开代理 很卡。还好 唉。。。 哪天ssh挂了的话 我才是杯具。
<shvntr> twitter上也有人在反应上不了
<kilior> gmail能用。
<forensic> 美3支航母战斗群会师东亚?是不是要打仗了？
<CyrusYzGTt> ¥¥¥¥¥¥¥¥¥¥¥¥¥¥¥¥¥¥€€€€€£££¢¢¿¿¡¡ÀÂĂÆă   ÒòŤţбсфзЖЛМмЮЯюяянОŻŠŁ♪♪♪
<cfy> ?
<CyrusYzGTt> please change to utf-8
<cfy> 我这里表示gmail正常
<pocoyo> lainme: 我这里可以啊  不开代理 也可以 google.
<Warm_HUG> 我这里没有任何问题，甚至你吐不的logo都能看到
<pocoyo> lainme: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&newwindow=1&complete=1&as_qdr=all&q=www&btnG=Search&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=
<xiaofan> 哈咯
<lainme> pocoyo: 线路差异吧...
<shvntr> gfwrev
<NoIE> 我在虚拟机里打不开vpn，我该怎么办？我用的是桥接。
<pocoyo> lainme: 第一个就是哑虎 没问题。
<forensic> The connection was reset
<shvntr> RT @gfwrev 乱则乱矣，理性点还是别买出国巨渣的联通宽带 RT @fznocsj: 典型的唯恐天下不乱，肆意误导消费者的行为！RT @williamlong :目前得到的反馈是联通用户还可以访问Google，我呼吁无法访问Google的家庭宽带用户，……，打爆电信的客服电话。
<pocoyo> lainme: 我不开代理 上论坛很卡很卡。
<forensic> 卡是因为你离北京太远吧
<cfy> iGnome: 图标？我都是cli的。。。
<lainme> pocoyo: ipv6？可能是ipv6压力大，我们这里下bt的，都是10M的速度。不过我平时用倒是不卡
<shvntr> shizhao
<pocoyo> lainme: 我用不了ipv6.
<pocoyo> 无福消受了
<shvntr> ...发错地方了
<pocoyo> xijiao: 洗脚。。。
<kilior> 只好开ssh访问google了
<NoIE> 我已经将虚拟机设为桥接了，我可以在路由器的DHCP服务列表里看到我的虚拟机。
<NoIE> 我的虚拟机里的浏览器也可以正常使用。
<cfy> kilior: 这么悲剧。。。。
<WillMill> 现在好了，可以访问Google了，多半电信解释说，刚才我们这边的Google正在维护。……
<cfy> 今天什么情况？
<WillMill> NoIE: 我也这样做的
<shvntr> 嗯，可以了
<NoIE> WillMill: 为什么呢？
<cfy> iGnome: ee,貌似perl6发布version 1了。
<xiaofan1> WillMill: 访问google经常会出现链接被重置
<WillMill> NoIE:为什么为什么？
<flh> fireflyoo: 晚上我也进不了google
<myke_> 恩
<chenym> Ubuntu10.10, 有没有恢复还原功能？？？？
<myke_> 今天Google老是Reset
<WillMill> xiaofan1: 最简单的办法for循环 刷新
<happyaron> WillMill: 你是什么线路？
<WillMill> xiaofan1: F6 和 Enter配合，千千万万个你都这样做就壮观了。
<myke_> happyaron: 你现在不Reset?
<flh> happyaron: 电信的吧
<WillMill> happyaron: 电信
<xiaofan1> WillMill: o(∩∩)o...哈哈  我带宽不允许这样
<xiaofan1> myke_: 就是  老师reset
<wowoto> 哎
<wowoto> 还是进来了
<lainme> 移动的google也好了。。
<flh> xiaofan1: 我是进不了google.com.hk
<CyrusYzGTt> google.ee能上
<xiaofan1> flh: 我有时候行  有时候不行
<WillMill> http://www.google.com.hk/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=google&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8  正常访问
<^k^> ⇪ title: google - Google 搜尋
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.google.ee/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=google&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<^k^> ⇪ title: google - Google otsing
<happyaron> myke_: 我一直能
<happyaron> WillMill: 哦。
<shvntr> http://www.williamlong.info/archives/2465.html
<xiaofan1> 用www.bing.com搜索也不错
<flh> WillMill: 谢谢了。的确可以
<xiaofan1> WillMill: “F6 和 Enter配合，千千万万个你都这样做就壮观了“  我才懒得
<flh> WillMill: 为什么会这样？
<xiaofan1> 我一直以为google的防火墙或者说是ids整的很严格
<CyrusYzGTt> ..是DNS問題，要問電信
<WillMill> xiaofan1: 没法，要用Google时用不了，于是无聊，一无聊就干这个，偶尔还是挺有效果的，50次内能够成功链接上。
<xiaofan1> 我用手机呢
 * wzlxx xiaofan1  ???   ofan ?????
<CyrusYzGTt> 那就移動的DNS問題
<xiaofan1> WillMill: 你很有黑客前途
<WillMill> flh: 这问题，属于电信之类的，我没法回答。
<xiaofan1> ***wzlxx：我不是ofan
<Colin-shzsc> gtalk上有传出google恢复？
<lainme> bing的网站收录太有问题，少得可怜。还有各种链接错误。yahoo还行
<flh> WillMill: 反正能用就行。非常感谢
 * wzlxx o~
<xiaofan1> WillMill: 我用手机还不是有这样的情况
<Kandu> cfy: 剛剛把 fpc 弄到我板子上跑起來了
<Colin-shzsc> 反正联通的表示google一直都能上
<cfy> Kandu: fpc?
<NoIE> 有道搜索，有人用吗？
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯
<shvntr> Colin-shzsc: 几分钟之前恢复了的说
<WillMill> xiaofan1: 看过骇客帝国的都知道——骇客不好惹啊～哈哈～
<ofan> xiaofan1: ....
<Kandu> cfy: 直接在板子上跑。可惜缺個連接器
<cfy> Kandu: 你搞个fortran的。这样就可以跑octave了XD
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。。。
<myke_> hap
<snoop_fy> google完全正常，窃喜……
<NoIE> WillMill: 最后还是机器皇帝放了黑客一马。
<shvntr> 这种恢复还有前例，P民是喜不出来的说
<ofan> 话说黑客帝国 给黑客没啥关系
<xiaofan1> WillMill: o(∩∩)o...哈哈  还看黑客电影
<xiaofan1> ofan: 呵呵
<cfy> ofan: 你才知道么。。。
<myke_> happyaron: 刚才好像是20:00不能，反而Google SSL可以
<ofan> 电影都瞎掰
<cfy> ofan: .
<ofan> 动画版的还有点意思
<cfy> ofan: 小说就这样了。
<NoIE> 我一直想知道，黑客帝国和黑客到底有多大关系？
<xiaofan1> 我还是喜欢平民版的黑客电影
<cfy> NoIE: 完全没关系。貌似是个不懂电脑的人写的，所以算玄幻
<Kandu> NoIE: 沒啥關係吧。原名就叫 matrix
<ofan> NoIE: 没啥关系..  黑客只是电影里人物的一个属性
<xiaofan1> cfy: 写小说的人是不是黑客麻
<WillMill> NoIE: 黑客帝国 三部曲 加动画版  里面挺有哲学思想的呀～
<myke_> xiaofan1: WillMill 估计是Google有关键词？
<xiaofan1> cfy: 黑客有时间写这玩意儿？
<cfy> xiaofan1: 嗯。我记得是这样
<cfy> xiaofan1: 转行？
<xiaofan1> myke_: 什么？
<cfy> 额。。。
<WillMill> 123 不算时关键词吧～
<cfy> qq用多了习惯ctrl-enter
<ofan> 最扯的是matrix之父说neo是电脑余数的结合.. 他就是个bug麻
<Kandu> NoIE: 翻譯的人把“矩陣”翻譯成“黑客帝國”，貌似酷了點  :)
<xiaofan1> cfy: 不会吧？那真是这样。针可惜
<NoIE> 我X，我的虚拟机里的VPN能用了！
<cfy> xiaofan1: 你google下
 * cfy 准备断网。。。
<iGnome> cfy: .
<xiaofan1> ofan: o(∩∩)o...哈哈   这句话搞笑
<cfy> iGnome: ee
<cfy> Kandu: 原来是翻译问题。。。
<iGnome> 看了没。
<WillMill> NoIE: ！羡慕
<iGnome> 嵌入的xpm
<cfy> iGnome: 我是rox阿
<xiaofan1> cfy: 不去。我用手机上irc。流量不多阿
<cfy> iGnome: 我只cli的。。。。
<cfy> iGnome: 怎么看图标？
<myke_> xiaofan1: 估计是刚才google有关键词被过滤了
<iGnome> cfy: . trayer的图标
<cfy> iGnome: 哦？
<cfy> 我看看
<iGnome> 不会没tray吧
<NoIE> WillMill: 以后电脑前面插三炷香，开机之前先要拜拜。
<cfy> iGnome: 没。。。。eix没查到
<xiaofan1> myke_: 关键词？什么样的关键词会被过滤？
<WillMill> myke_: google有关键词？google网站上有关键么？不至于吧～
<iGnome> cfy: 运行，看tray
<cfy> iGnome: o
<myke_> WillMill: 可能是某Firewall设备在调试
<cfy> iGnome: 哪里有tray?
<xiaofan1> myke_: 防火墙会过滤关键字》
<myke_> WillMill: 否则google的SSL为何能上
<WillMill> myke_: 有可能，gfw实验室搞演习～
<cfy> iGnome: 我没面板啥的。。。
<iGnome> cfy: 你。。
<cfy> iGnome: 哪里看呢？
<cfy> iGnome: 我是原始的fvwm的原始配置。。。啥都没有。。。
<iGnome> 安装一个trayer嘛。咋这都没。
<iGnome> or stanlonetray？ 啥名字去了。
<cfy> iGnome: 哦。明天好了。。。今天要断网了。。。
<iGnome> 好
<cfy> iGnome: XD
<myke_> WillMill: 未必是那个，可能是电信自己搞
<xiaofan1> myke_: 貌似电信很鬼?
<WillMill> myke_: 也是，这个可能性大些
<xiaofan1> my
<pocoyo> WillMill: “google” 本身是关键词
<myke_> pocoyo: 这样？
<WillMill> pocoyo: 哭，刚才我搜的是ubuntu
<pocoyo> WillMill: 搜索的时候用 google 不就带着 "google" :D 我猜的。
<cfy> iGnome: ee
<cfy> iGnome: 我这里也貌似有
<cfy> iGnome: 刚刚装了。
<WillMill> pocoyo: 那就太尴尬了
<iGnome> 就是没明白，咋有杠杠。数组里面都没。
<wzlxx> 我debian安装的时候后悔的一个就是没有安装什么手册～
<iGnome> ☛ convert bin/clip0.png -scale 24 clip0.xpm
<cfy> iGnome: ...。我明天再试试呵呵。
<xiaofan1> wzlxx: 就是安装了也很男看懂阿
<iGnome> cfy: 就这样转进去的
<ofan> xiaofan1: 曾经我看过好几遍,分析出,neo是bug,neo的队友是程序猿,smith是流氓软件+病毒+木马,oracle是sandbox,matrix之父是那个做钥匙的老头的马甲..
<xiaofan1> ofan: 我看不懂  但是发觉这句话比之前更搞笑
<campe> 什么？
<myke_> ati显卡开X的时候老是花屏怎么办
<ofan> xiaofan1: 大概意思就这样..
<xiaofan1> myke_: 还不如不装  又不玩游戏和看电影‘
<myke_> xiaofan1: 你不浏览flash和网页的？
<xiaofan1> myke_: 我就是
<xiaofan1> ofan: 我真的看不懂你刚说的哪句话
<kilior> ...
<xiaofan1> ofan: 解释就好了
<kilior> 终于好了，妈的
<myke_> xiaofan1: 阿，这个
<xiaofan1> myke_: 不看。flash不太安全
<ywb> 第一次玩，这是聊天室？
<ofan> xiaofan1: 也罢.. 我自己胡编的
<ofan> ywb: 不是
<xiaofan1> myke_: 今天下载了flash插件。我都下定决心不安装
<ofan> ywb: 这里是gfw控制中心..
<ywb> 不是，那是？
<xiaofan1> ofan: 我就说嘛
<ywb> gfw控制中心？
<myke_> myke_: 阿，你没X哪里可以用上flash插件？
<xiaofan1> ywb: 他吓唬你  欢迎你
<ywb> 呵呵，谢谢！
<ywb> 这几天才开始玩ubuntu
<xiaofan1> ywb: 这里就是传说中irc频道
<ywb> 还不太明白，是干吗的呢
<myke_> xiaofan1: 对了，控制台浏览器有没有支持js的
<snoop_fy> ywb: 什么都可以
<xiaofan1> ywb: 用的咋样？不要说“玩”。
<xiaofan1> ywb: 就是站在街上聊天
<xiaofan1> myke_: 无所谓。
<xiaofan1> ywb: NO  要合法阿
<snoop_fy> xiaofan1: 额。。
<ywb> 不太明白，慢慢琢磨吧，呵呵，还要多请教你们阿
<myke_> 请问什么叫做字体hint
<snoop_fy> myke_: hint貌似是提示的意思吧？。
<myke_> snoop_fy: 字体的hint,什么autohint
<xiaofan1> myke_: 说实话。js我不懂。但是买电脑的那种js我还是懂
<xiaofan1> ywb: 琢磨几天就明白了  瞎扯而已
<xiaofan1> snoop_fy: 咋拉？
<flh> myke_: 如果是远程桌面可以不要X
<Colin-shzsc> hint可以提升矢量字体在小字号下的可读性
<snoop_fy> myke_: 应该就是你选择字体的时候出现的那个几个字，给你看样子（我猜的）
<Colin-shzsc> 但拙劣的hint会很难看
<snoop_fy> xiaofan1: 没啥，我还以为你说的“要合法”是提醒我的呢
 * messi 刚才好像可以上youtube了，墙内的筒子们，有没有赶上？
<myke_> xiaofan1: 网页里面经常有js啊
<Colin-shzsc> messi: 只能打开一个空白页
<kilior> 似乎现在好了。
<campe> javascript
<myke_> flh: 个人计算机
<wzssyqa> messi: 现在又不行了
<kilior> 墙在调整么？
<campe> JS你理解成奸商了把
<Colin-shzsc> messi: 说明墙快升级好了
<messi> wzssyqa: 恩，又不行了，估计墙在升级之类的
<flh> myke_: 我好多不太用的x工具全放在远程服务器上。用的时间进入一下。哈哈
<myke_> flh: 觉得离开X很难用
<Colin-shzsc> 不出所料，blogger也恢复了原样
<flh> myke_: 是的。我今天把vbox下的xp 弄到了服务器上。让它下载。qvod什么的
<MaskRay> xiaofan1: 批量执行网页上的 js 怎么做？
<xiaofan> snoop_fy: 是不是干了什么坏事？
<xiaofan> MaskRay: 我也不知道
<snoop_fy> xiaofan: 为什么要这么问，我都偷偷干的。。。
<xiaofan> MaskRay: 网页编辑我不懂哦
<MaskRay> xiaofan1: 比如论坛批量删帖
<xiaofan> snoop_fy: 说说嘛
<xiaofan> MaskRay: 我真不知道
<MaskRay> xiaofan1: Perl 和 js firefox 相关的模块我都试过，都不行；firefox 插件 iMacros 效率太低
<snoop_fy> xiaofan: 说出来了那就不是“偷偷”了。。。
<xiaofan> snoop_fy: 哎  知道你在吊我胃口
<xiaofan> snoop_fy: 要不私聊？
<snoop_fy> xiaofan: 你又不是美女，有什么好吊的。。明明是你的好奇心比较重。。
<chris_sprite_> MaskRay: shell http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=311939
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 使用sed和awk提取出浏览器导出的书签的网址
<xiaofan> MaskRay: 唉  我打算寒假回家学学网页
<xiaofan> snoop_fy: 我是难得
<snoop_fy> xiaofan: 额。。
<xiaofan> snoop_fy: 对于坏事。我好奇心就比较重。因为我今天就干了不合法的事
<snoop_fy> xiaofan: 说说看
<xiaofan> snoop_fy: 交换
<snoop_fy> 。。。
<snoop_fy> xiaofan: 我还是睡觉去吧。。。
<xiaofan> snoop_fy: 那去吧
<MaskRay> chris_sprite_:  perl -lne 'print $1 while m{"((?:ftp|https?)://[^"]+)"}g'
<flh>  请教：我的vbox  每次重启系统都要 chmod 0666 /dev/net/tun .有办法没有？
<chris_sprite_> maskray thanks
<xiaofan> flh: 开机自动执行你那命令
<flh> xiaofan: 做了。唯这个失败。其它开心运行正常。最后用root crontab来一分钟运行一次。太笨了
<ofan> flh: 改udev规则
<flh> ofan: 我就 试试，谢谢
<xiaofan> flh: 你用的root安装的虚拟机。然后用普通用户使用？
<iGnome> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=63&t=311382&start=15 完善了的剪贴板下载脚本。欢迎测试。
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 监视剪贴板，自动下载的脚本。支持很多种flash网站和很多种网盘。
<flh> xiaofan: 不是。我用root 执行chmod
<flh> ofan: 无法访问 “/udev/net/tun”: 没有那个文件或目录
<flh> ofan: 我是debian lenny
<xiaofan> 睡觉了
<ofan> flh: 一般在/udev/rules.d/下... 一般是要自己写一个规则文件
<alvin_rxg1> chris_sprite_: icon 的 url 也带了？
<chris_sprite_> alvin_rxg1: 是浏览器里小图标的缓存。应该是
<flh> ofan: 我的版本老。还有了网桥才行
<iGnome>  hcym 丑陋的头像
<ofan> flh: 那不清楚,你要根据你的具体情况来整..
<pocoyo> iGnome: 同意。
<flh> ofan: 本来想让上面的虚拟的xp开机运行。因网桥启动慢。自动不了了。
<iGnome> CyrusYzGTt: .
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ ..
<blueghost> gebjgd:) http://gd.nfdaily.cn/content/2010-12/28/content_18817319.htm'
<blueghost> gebjgd:) http://gd.nfdaily.cn/content/2010-12/28/content_18817319.htm
<CyrusYzGTt> blueghost§ 藍靈兒
<blueghost> CyrusYzGTt:) 你好
<CyrusYzGTt> blueghost§ 你那個博客程序完善了沒？
<blueghost> 已经 支持 media 的发布了
<blueghost> cms 方还没实现
<CyrusYzGTt> blueghost§ 那支持微博twitter那些東東嗎？
<blueghost> CyrusYzGTt:) twitter 支持 atomPub 吗
<CyrusYzGTt> blueghost§ 。。。不清楚，我不太懂登錄協議
<blueghost> CyrusYzGTt:) 不是登录协议, 是 发布协议. wordpress 支持
<CyrusYzGTt> blueghost§ 嗯，也就是blogger支持，那youtube是media怎麼不支持
<flh> google好了
<blueghost> CyrusYzGTt:) 看 google data protocol, 不过有 一些 是 atom , 一些 atomPub
<blueghost> CyrusYzGTt:) atom 的只支持 查看, atomPub 才支持发布
<CyrusYzGTt> blueghost§ ,,我不會編程，還是享受你的成果吧
<CyrusYzGTt> flh§ 看來gfw升級完畢
<blueghost> CyrusYzGTt:) 我去看看, 不过要用 google 的, 我还没实现 针对 google 的登录, google登录 不同于 标准的
<CyrusYzGTt> blueghost§ google支持openID的
<blueghost> CyrusYzGTt:) 不是 这个, 他有自己 的 身份验证. 附带 在 http 请求头上的.
<blueghost> CyrusYzGTt:) 和 google 登录不同
<CyrusYzGTt> blueghost§ 那麼，gtalk的特點，也差不多吧，外行的說到
<blueghost> CyrusYzGTt:) 我正在看, gdata, 看看先
<CyrusYzGTt> blueghost§ 嗯，你多看看googlecode裏面的，爭取幫我搞個youtube客戶端
<blueghost> CyrusYzGTt:) 如果我的程序 实现了 google 的验证, 可以 发布 youtube 的
<CyrusYzGTt> blueghost§ 可以參照google-cli
<blueghost> CyrusYzGTt:) 他提供了 atomPub 发布协议
<CyrusYzGTt> blueghost§ code.google.com/p/googlecl
<iGnome> 别太想了吧。 blueghost
<blueghost> CyrusYzGTt:) 不用那个, 加上 他扩展的 数据, 我的客户端 就可以实现
<iGnome> google的东西，不用它的api。基本都是封死的。
<blueghost> CyrusYzGTt:) 但 前提是 我要先 把 google 的登录弄好
<flh> blueghost: 现在好了，试试吧
<CyrusYzGTt> blueghost§ o(∩∩)o...哈哈太好了有圖形客戶端了
<blueghost> CyrusYzGTt:) 现在 我的项目 还是针对 标准的处理. 所以还没 弄到 google 方面
<blueghost> CyrusYzGTt:) google 关键是 登录有点不同
<CyrusYzGTt> blueghost§ 嗯，繼續努力加油，最好是集成的客戶端，，，
<blueghost> CyrusYzGTt:) 什么集成的客户端
<CyrusYzGTt> blueghost§ 博客+微博+論壇+bbs
<blueghost> CyrusYzGTt:) 集成  播放器吗? 如果需要 播放器 的话, 则 超出我的能力了
<CyrusYzGTt> blueghost§ 不需要播放器，我需要發佈和刪除修改的客戶端
<CyrusYzGTt> blueghost§ 博客+微博+論壇+bbs
<blueghost> CyrusYzGTt:) 博客 可以集成 blogger,wordpress ,两者支持atomPub, 微博 不清楚, 论坛 bbs 就更难说了
<blueghost> CyrusYzGTt:) 我的 只支持 atomPub 协议, 其他 的 无能为力
<CyrusYzGTt> blueghost§ ub不是默認安裝了個程序嗎，你參考下
 * CyrusYzGTt 該睡覺了，，，，，
<blueghost> CyrusYzGTt:) 问题是 我的程序 的特色 就是只支持 atomPub 啊, 不想 增加其他的支持
<blueghost> CyrusYzGTt:) 886
<CyrusYzGTt> 88
<blueghost> iGnome:) 哦, google 的 api 都被封了吗. google 的日历 呢, 我正想 做这个, 作为一个示例客户端呢
<killpanda> 现在还有人不?
<Jagdwurst> 没有
<gebjgd> ja
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst< 给个信封的模板
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst< ？？？？？？？？？？？
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 信封不样模板啊
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 信封不是正面有透明的吗
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 你把信折起来就正好对齐了
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst< 没有透明de
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst< 没有透明的
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 那样什么模板，总共就两行字
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 或者把信的地址部分剪下来帖上去
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst< 没有有花样的。好看的？
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 把信的地址部分剪下来
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst< 没有
 * knownbad 笑翻
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 我截个我的信的图
<gebjgd> knownbad< 滚
<knownbad> gebjgd: 温大哥好
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst< 邪门的是。信封竟然对不起
<Jagdwurst> imagebin好慢
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: http://s2.kimag.es/view/39261636.png
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst< 要用imagebin.org
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst< 搞定了。用了begin{flushleft}
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst< 你的那个字体好大。好丑
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: ...... 我还以为要什么花样
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd:  .....pdf上截图下来的
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst< 好丑
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 你的多美？
<alvin_rxg1> gebjgd: 手写，圆体，就很漂亮了
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst< alvin_rxg1 正在换字体
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1< 我手写更烂。。。
<alvin_rxg1> gebjgd: 不是说信封上没开窗么？要么手写，要么贴上去
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1< 打印机打拉
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 就三行字，lp一下也出来了
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst< lp什么东西？
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 你敲下就知道了...
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst< 日了。信纸大小不对
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst< 奇怪了。信纸大小对的。但是打印位置不对
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 信纸？还是信封?
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst< 考。没调打印机的纸张大小。。。。。
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst< 信封
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst< 默认是a4
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst< 日。用了minipage固定的位置。这样才调齐了
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst< 什么玩意阿
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst< 费了一个信封
<gebjgd> 可怜的 小光和肠男
<gebjgd> 同时断网了
<^k^>  06:02
<Tukeke> Hi
<Tukeke> listen http://91.121.134.23:8000/latam.ogg
<^k^> Tukeke, 好  07:47 
<xiaoy> Tukeke, 除了latam.ogg还有什么其他的频道？
<Tukeke> xiaoy, Latin Music
<xiaoy> Tukeke, 贴以下链接。。。谢谢：）
<Tukeke> xiaoy, 我喜欢拉丁音乐
<Tukeke> ¿?
<xiaoy> Tukeke,算啦
<Tukeke> xD
#ubuntu-cn 2010-12-29
<xiaofan> Cain谁用过？
<Barden> irc中topic，贴图网址你们能打开？
<yukun> tar包的QQ怎么创建起动器？
<maivel> xijiao: 用过几次
<maivel> xiaofan: 用过几次
<xiaofan> maivel: 源代码安装的么？
<yukun> 对
<maivel> xiaofan: 你说的是windows下的cain么？我用的是那个 linux里也有？
<yukun> cain是什么
<xiaofan> maivel: linux中的
<maivel> yukun: 局域网arp欺骗的软件 抓密码用的
<xiaofan> maivel: 我想问的是。linux中如何安装，直接make？
<maivel> xiaofan: 那没用过
<xiaofan> maivel: 哦
<xiaofan> 里面有makefile文件。安装的时候如何指定路径
<yukun> 安装包哪下的
<yukun> 我也研究研究
<g4pfish> test
<^k^> g4pfish, ....  09:37 
<user8888> hi you!
<user8888> 请教C++的一个问题，C++中STL中的iterator和指向类的指针是否是不一样的？
<DraZet> user8888: 不懂STL 现在实际使用的时候用STL的多么？
<user8888> 比如std::list的iterator没有erase方法，而std::list本身是有erase方法的。我对C++不是很熟悉
<user8888> DraZet: 不太清楚，不过STL中现成的模板感觉挺好用
<iFvwm> 指针就是一个地址而已。用就是了。
<DraZet> user8888: STL只是模板而已 没有实例化之前 你不知道它是什么类型的
<pocoyo> 我这儿的的google 必须用代理打开一次 以后才能打得开.
<iFvwm> 都可以强制转换
<DraZet> user8888: 反正我以前用的没有直接用标准的stl 都是自己重写过的
<user8888> DraZet: 哦？那许多东西都是自己写的吗？
<iFvwm> pocoyo: 没这事情吧
<DraZet> user8888: 你把stl当成一种精神来理解 体会它的用处 不要迷信它的功能
<user8888> DraZet: 那里面的链表之类的，你自己写似乎有点浪费？
<pocoyo> iFvwm: 有 我特意观察了一上.开始换上8.8.8.8都不行.
<user8888> DraZet: 不过，看起来你的境界已经比较高了，我还没有到这个地步，目前只会使用。因为对C++不太熟悉。
<DraZet> user8888: 用到什么就重写什么呗，c++基于stl的调试是相当头疼的事情，经常你调试的时候发现找不到问题出在哪里，因为你不知道stl里面是怎么做的
<MaskRay> gdb 对 stl 调试支持还不够
<pocoyo> s/上/下/
<MaskRay> 有时要自己去弄内部结构
<MaskRay> 比如vector<vector<int> > 很可能会内联
<DraZet> user8888: 我境界也不高，我也只是会读，会写，平时用到的不多，主要是c，但是c++的那些思想会慢慢体会到的，很多时候，你会发现隐藏代码实现是很糟糕的事情，虽然开始的时候会给你省力
<user8888> DraZet: 恩，原先也看到过对STL好坏的争论。似乎有许多人认为使用STL不好
<MaskRay> 只能 xxx._M_current._M_start[0]@10 这样来看
<user8888> DraZet: STL的使用，和使用C库，不是差不多吗？你上面说的“隐藏代码实现”什么意思
<DraZet> MaskRay: 赞
<DraZet> user8888: STL跟C库不一样，STL更复杂，好多实现都有问题，所以stl一直没进入c++标准，现在不知道有没有进去
<DraZet> user8888: 你使用的是模板，跟库不一样
<void1> stl当然是标准
<DraZet> user8888: 我记得模板只有在编译或者是运行的时候才能自己到底是什么，具体我也不是很了解，很少用stl
<void1> 连boost都要部分加入标准了
<noah_bentusi> 那个C++忒庞大了.
<noah_bentusi> 其实我觉得 c++98已经足够 了.
<void1> 提供功能又没有错，用不用是另外的问题
<cfy> iFvwm: 在哪？
<noah_bentusi> 还加了很多诡异的语法. lanmda, 右值引用....
<iFvwm> cfy: ?
<DraZet> noah_bentusi: 恩 而且stl实现好像有好几种 boost和sgi 是我知道的两种
<cfy> iFvwm: 你说你搞定了。我没找到帖子阿
<iFvwm> 原帖子
<noah_bentusi> DraZet, boost不是stl吧. vc的stl和sgi, 是两个主流stl.
<cfy> iFvwm: 哦。
<DraZet> noah_bentusi: 恩 不是标准库 是一种实现
<void1> 不是实现...boost是boost, stl是stl...
<noah_bentusi> boost只能说是 类库了. 而不是标准库的实现
<cfy> iFvwm: ee,怎么把emacs放到trayer里？
<allen1st> boost貌似是stl的扩展?
<DraZet> http://zh.wikipedia.org/zh/Boost_C%2B%2B_Libraries
<iFvwm> 大脑的一半被c++占领了，还写不出啥成绩，那就可怜了。
<iFvwm> cfy: 有一个alltray什么的软件
<MaskRay> noah_bentusi: 都挺好的啊, lambda , 右值引用，auto
<cfy> iFvwm: 则么麻烦阿。。。
<noah_bentusi> 语言 只是工具. 如果没有设计和其它知识的话. 是写不出来什么东西的?
<iFvwm> 我又不知道emacs支持与否。
<DraZet> 我用c比较多，c++的标准库很少用
<cfy> iFvwm: 额。ee,有个mencoder问题。flv的不能直接转换成mp4的。。。
<Beetle> Hi all~~ 有折腾集群高性能计算的吗？
<cfy> iFvwm: 说要dimensions not set
<cfy> iFvwm: 我只好先转成avi.再mp4....
<iFvwm> flv封装的h264的，直接可以
<iFvwm> avi mp4也只是封装啊
<cfy> iFvwm: 我要ipod touch上看，只能mp4
<cfy> iFvwm: 说dimensions not set
<iFvwm> 不是格式
<cfy> iFvwm: 我知道，是容器
<iFvwm> 是啊
<noah_bentusi> mIRC感觉还是不错的. 就是字体还是有点便扭. 没有xchat舒服.
<Kandu> mp4 也是容器啊？
<iFvwm> 转换的时候，看编码
<cfy> iFvwm: 我再看看资料好了
<cfy> iFvwm: 嗯。
<iFvwm> lavcopts=vcodec=mpeg4
<cfy> Kandu: 是的，有没有编码同名我就不是很清楚了。不过应该是容器
<user8888> DraZet: 我也基本用C，现在由于做上位机编程，所以准备也用用C++。
<DraZet> user8888: 上位机？
<cfy> iFvwm: http://pastebin.ca/2031919
<cfy> iFvwm: 看下则个
<cfy> 这个
<iFvwm> cfy: 你自己改一个ipod的配置出来
<cfy> iFvwm: vf=dsize=480:320:0,scale=0:0,expand=480:320,harddup
<cfy> iFvwm: 我改了。一般都可以的，只有youku的压片出了问题
<iFvwm> 打。
<DraZet> noah_bentusi: mIRC不是收费的么
<noah_bentusi> 话说库太大了也不好. 用其中一个功能, 就 要把全部库都带起来. 尾大不掉.
<user8888> DraZet: C++在复杂性等方面的不足，似乎也对，要不然像Linus这种大神也不会编git的时候，排斥C++
<noah_bentusi> 嗯. 破解了.
<cfy> iFvwm: 再一个问题。用了porfile后，那以后的参数是覆盖还是什么的？
<iFvwm> cfy: 是啊。改好配置嘛。
<user8888> DraZet: 恩，是的，原先做底层编程
<cfy> iFvwm: 相同的参数和配置文件里的如果冲突会咋样？
<iFvwm> 几乎没参数了嘛
<iFvwm> cli优先
<user8888> 哈哈，不过，看起来，这里大部分人似乎对C++都不待见
<cfy> iFvwm: 哦。
<DraZet> user8888: 哦 同行 呵呵
<noah_bentusi> user8888, linus大神 不用c++, 是他 很不爽 不知道c++干了些什么.
<DraZet> user8888: 不是不待见 是了解不多而已
<user8888> DraZet: 你也做底层的？
<iFvwm> DraZet: 是不需要浪费脑子而已
<DraZet> noah_bentusi: c程序员都这样 非要知道所有细节才安心
<user8888> DraZet: 底层驱动？
<iFvwm> 打倒c++
<DraZet> iFvwm: 。。。
<DraZet> user8888: 都做过
<iFvwm> 而且还要没任何错误警告输出。 DraZet
<DraZet> 打倒py
<iFvwm> 才安心
<iFvwm> 没catch thorw
<noah_bentusi> 没必要. c会让程序员 缠足于 细节 当中, 不能 考虑 程序逻辑本身. 当然像 驱动, 内核 这种要讲究于细节的东西, c是适合的.
<iFvwm> 一切都要确定
<user8888> DraZet: 恩，我也一直有这样的癖好，非要自己弄清楚细节。许多东西原先我都自己实现的。不过，现在编的东西比较复杂，自己水平也有限，发现自己实现起来很类，于是，考虑高级一些的东西了
<DraZet> iFvwm: 我们写代码理论上要求干掉所有warning
<iFvwm> 当然要这样。
<DraZet> iFvwm: 因为有的warning是潜在的bug
<Kandu> 那是當然， c 的 warning 在其他語言當中就是 error
<DraZet> 。。。
<iFvwm> warning的级别，都可调整成error
<noah_bentusi> 但是 现在的c++处境是 上不去, 下不来. 论 业务描述度, 它不及c#, java. 论高效性能, 它又不如c.
<user8888> noah_bentusi: 是啊，正是由于C++的这种窘境，我一直在犹豫是否要花时间学习C++。现在想来算了，还是花一些时间学习一下。
<noah_bentusi> c++1x现在搞得还这么复杂. 不是很看好它.
<iFvwm> 复杂了，人脑不够用的
<iFvwm> 模模糊糊的实现。不喜欢
<noah_bentusi> 程序员 不要执著于某种 语言. 语言只是工具. 在适合的情况, 选用 适合的工具 来干活就 可以了.
<iFvwm> 所以，都来perl吧。 :D
<MaskRay> noah_bentusi: 只用自动变量任意声明 和 引用 可以吗
<noah_bentusi> 有时候 如何实现的 可能不是很重要, 重要它做了什么. 只要不要太低效率就 可以了.
<user8888> noah_bentusi: 是啊，网络上面看到说，好的程序员，学习一个新的语言。只需要几天时间之类的。让我请何以堪啊
<MaskRay> 前者 c89 不支持，还是有点用的
<jyf1987> noah_bentusi: 话虽如此 但不精点东西 以后就要被淘汰
<noah_bentusi> user8888, 现代编程语言 大体还是相似的.
<iFvwm> jyf1987: 听说你又精通了lisp了？
<noah_bentusi> jyf1987, 当然要有自己的每语了.
<noah_bentusi> 母语
<XwinX> iFvwm: i
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 我什么时候精通了
<iFvwm> 昨天谁说的，估计是被你忽悠过的。
<iFvwm> XwinX: .
<XwinX> iFvwm: 阿姨早上好
<iFvwm> .. 放假了？
<noah_bentusi> 前几天, 看一个份简历. 说自己 c++相当 深厚. 叫来面试, 连 虚函数表都不知道.
<DraZet> user8888: 用不着花大力气学，熟练了c 随便找本c++的教科书 看看就能明白语法了 然后再写几个类 的例子 基本上使用就没问题了
<iFvwm> XwinX: 昨天斗篷说你9点就开始嘿休。
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 胡扯 我什么时候回lisp了
<DraZet> iFvwm: perl能干吗？
<iFvwm> jyf1987: 看昨天的log吧。
<jyf1987> DraZet: 能
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 肯定是别人 绝对不是我
<iFvwm> DraZet: 很多
<noah_bentusi> DraZet, 不是吧. 我感觉是 c++入c较容易. c入c++不是很上得快. 没有oo的概念.
<cfy> iFvwm: 额。。。ffmpeg相比mencoder简单多了。。。
<DraZet> noah_bentusi: 嘿嘿 敢说c++精通的人 尤其是毕业生 这样的简历直接pass
<iFvwm> cfy: 参数简单，只是难记住
<noah_bentusi> <DraZet> iFvwm: perl能干吗?
<noah_bentusi> <jyf1987> DraZet: 能
<user8888> DraZet: 语法倒是的确问题不大，C++特有的类相关的东西还是需要一些时间。
<noah_bentusi> ^o^~
<DraZet> noah_bentusi: ...
<XwinX> iFvwm: 9 点，好早啊
<iFvwm> noah_bentusi: 你还不熟悉 jyf1987
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 呵呵
<jyf1987> XwinX: 你9点就开搞了？
<noah_bentusi> 呵呵~~我对你们都不熟悉...
<iFvwm> XwinX: 是啊。你精力旺盛啊。
<noah_bentusi> DraZet, 那个女孩是 06年毕业的. 一直工作到现在.
<XwinX> user8888: 我现在还经常弄不清一些语法,写的时候要试一下才知道怎么写
<noah_bentusi> 你们谁是男的, 谁是女的都不知道.
<iFvwm> 额。 noah_bentusi 你是大胡子鬼那学校的？
<DraZet> noah_bentusi: 正常 我现在都不知道他们谁是谁的马甲 谁是谁的攻 谁是谁的受
<DraZet> noah_bentusi: 哦
<XwinX> iFvwm: 看来我很厉害
<noah_bentusi> 大胡子鬼 是哪?
<iFvwm> XwinX: 都是斗篷反应出来的
<DraZet> noah_bentusi: me
<jyf1987> XwinX: tmux发1.4了
<XwinX> iFvwm: 斗篷是我新闻发言人啊
<noah_bentusi> DraZet, 你叫大胡子鬼?
<XwinX> jyf1987: 我用的cvs版
<jyf1987> XwinX: 额 cvs不会用
<noah_bentusi> 看来, 我需要去泡泡 ubuntu-cn论坛?
<XwinX> jyf1987: yaourt 就成了
<DraZet> noah_bentusi: 他们不懂洒家 乱给洒家起外号
<noah_bentusi> DraZet, 噢, 大和尚 仙家何处?
<cfy> iFvwm: ffmpeg的-b，我指定了。怎么没效果的？
<cfy> iFvwm: 是这个指定吧。
<DraZet> noah_bentusi: 洒家客居北京
<cfy> iFvwm: 指定bitrate
<iFvwm> cfy: 不清楚。ffmpeg的参数。模糊的
<iFvwm> mencoder.conf多好
<cfy> iFvwm: 我无论指定大的还是小的，都不变的。。。我郁闷额。。。
<cfy> iFvwm: 人家只要ffmpeg -i input.flv a.mp4就好。。。。
<iFvwm> bitrate对于硬件，应该不太重要的
<iFvwm> 那你继续。我又没ipod
<noah_bentusi> 噢, 贫道祖居京师.
<cfy> iFvwm: ...
<guanml> iFvwm: ffmpeg 录制视频，有没有好点的参数，录制出来的效果好的体积都非常的大
<cfy> iFvwm: 那啥重要？我转换的不清楚
<guanml> iFvwm: 我想要录制的视频小一点
<iFvwm> guanml: 要小，就是控制速率。采样率
<iFvwm> 尺寸
<DraZet> noah_bentusi: 洒家也信道的 死道友不死贫道的道
<DraZet> guanml: 扣扣果聊？
<guanml> iFvwm: 你们一般用什么格式和参数？
<jyf1987> DraZet: 你也在帝都？
<guanml> DraZet: 扣扣果聊 是什么意思阿？
<DraZet> jy
<iFvwm> guanml: 基本不特殊。初开针对硬件。比如mp4设备
<jyf1987> 果聊都不知道 额 真是原始人阿
<DraZet> jyf1987: 是啊
<iFvwm> 除开
<jyf1987> DraZet: 据说你也是大胡子？
<DraZet> 恩 土人
<DraZet> jyf1987: 洒家小白脸好不好
<jyf1987> DraZet: 那刚才是ee说你是大胡子鬼
<guanml> jyf1987: 真的不知道，我小白
<iFvwm> DraZet: 脸不白，只屁股白
<DraZet> jyf1987: ee是色盲
<DraZet> 。。。
<jyf1987> guanml: 果者 裸也
<jyf1987> DraZet: 上真相
<DraZet> jyf1987: 男人还要什么真相啊
<guanml> jyf1987: ……。无语了
<iFvwm> 大胡子鬼的号，似乎是鲇鱼叫起来的。不是我
<DraZet> 是zhan
<DraZet> 最近zhan去哪里了啊 怎么没见他啊
<jyf1987> DraZet: 夫立世当以真相也
<iFvwm> 在gtalk吧
<guanml> iFvwm:  能给个你常用的参数吗？
<DraZet> iFvwm: gtalk怎么玩
<cfy> omg...
<cfy> 我在编译gcc
<iFvwm> DraZet: ..
<noahbentusi> 你们在ubuntu.cn坛上都叫什么?
<iFvwm> 你安装一个bitlbee。 DraZet
<iFvwm> nnnd 我被一个msn群加入了。都不知道怎么退出。
<noahbentusi> 阻止 好了.
<iFvwm> nnnnnnnnnnnnd
<noahbentusi> iFvwm, 有没有好点fvwm配置手册? 我都找不到fvwm有哪些模块, 什么作用, 怎么使..
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 好笨
<DraZet> iFvwm: i'm using windows xp for working
<iFvwm> noahbentusi: man Fvwm<tab> 自己看
<jyf1987> DraZet: 你在帝都什么地方干活？
<DraZet> jyf1987: 三元桥附近 你呢
<jyf1987> DraZet: 我在soho现代城这
<iFvwm> 缩猴区
<DraZet> jyf1987: 大望路那里啊
<desksong> xxxx
<DraZet> jyf1987: 嚓 你不是官二代么
<desksong> the 8th day xxx
<noahbentusi> iFvwm, well, thx
<iIlL10oO> /ignore #ubuntu* joins quits parts
<noahbentusi> test
<^k^> noahbentusi, ....  10:52 
<noahbentusi> 这个^k^是个bot么?
 * desksong 第八日 h版 1080p 高清 15.4g 有无需要的？
<jyf1987> DraZet: 我爸爸是个熟吏
<jyf1987> DraZet: 又不适一把手
<noahbentusi> DraZet, 这个聊天室里面有几个 bot?
<DraZet> jyf1987: 投胎是个技术活 你只差一步
<noahbentusi> 已经强很多了.
<DraZet> noahbentusi: 我只知道 K 是个bot 其他的没玩过
<iFvwm> 昨天不是讨论过，官2代应该怎样
<iFvwm> 很多不说话的，都是bot
<jyf1987> DraZet: 恩 要是投胎到书记家就好了
<iIlL10oO> 对
<DraZet> noahbentusi: 偷偷告诉你 其实iFVWM也是个bot
<DraZet> jyf1987: 恩
<iIlL10oO> 我也是Bot, 所以我不说话了
<DraZet> 智能bot
<DraZet> iIlL10oO:
<noahbentusi> DraZet, tear off.
<iIlL10oO> 你想调戏我,我什么都不说
<Kandu> cfy: 連接器也 ok 了。能直接在上面編譯了
<Kandu> jyf1987: 剛把 fpc 移植到我 arm 板子上了。能直接用板子編譯程式了
<iamfbi> 大家早上好
<noahbentusi> 这些bot有嘛用?
<noahbentusi> iamfbi, 你好, bot.
<DraZet> iamfbi: 好
<iIlL10oO> noahbentusi: bot的作用是T人,看谁刷屏就T谁
<DraZet>  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=169&t=266156
<iFvwm> Kandu: 为什么不是用nfs直接编译
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - Thinkpad 小红点 可以使用了。
<iamfbi> 我不是BOT
<Kandu> jyf1987: 上次你說有人為手機做編譯器的。這個移植到 maemon/meego 應該很容易
<DraZet> noahbentusi: 看到了K的作用了么
<Kandu> iFvwm: 我喜歡隨身寫程式，隨身編譯
<iFvwm> 。带板子跑？
<XwinX> (10时41分12秒) 俞苹: 屁话
<XwinX> (10时41分13秒) 俞苹: 呵呵
<XwinX> (10时41分28秒) 俞苹: 你跟他说我们每天都嘿休的
<XwinX> (10时41分36秒) 俞苹: 绝不偷懒
<iFvwm> nnnd 人才
<noahbentusi> 可以看新贴?
<DraZet> 有谁会android编程的
<iIlL10oO> `new |
<noahbentusi> 我会一点儿...
<Kandu> iFvwm: 啥，現在是板子，以後可以用到手機上
<iIlL10oO> 穿件夹克,里面是电路板做的,随身取暖器.
<DraZet> noahbentusi: 我想知道怎么写个android的应用程序 元旦无聊想自己写个应用玩
<DraZet> iIlL10oO: 体表是太阳能
<jyf1987> Kandu: maemon/meego本来就是linux based 当然容易点了 你能移植到s60平台不 我也喜欢移动编程
<noahbentusi> DraZet, 下个android. 读一下文档吧.
<Kandu> jyf1987: 見到 s60 android 就慌
<iIlL10oO> DraZet: 运动冲电系统, 椅子上面也有USB冲电接口
<DraZet> noahbentusi: 新新人类
<Kandu> jyf1987: 這兩個系統，見都不想見
<DraZet> noahbentusi: 去哪里下载？
<iIlL10oO> 随身电脑夹克
<jyf1987> Kandu: 为何？ 你那个是什么语言写的 fpc是用 pascal还是c/cpp写的
<Kandu> jyf1987: pascal
<DraZet> noahbentusi: 有没有一个新手指南？ 怎么设置编译环境怎么调试 怎么写helloword 怎么发布？
<Kandu> jyf1987: fpc 就是 FreePascal
<jyf1987> Kandu: 那你编下就是了
<Kandu> jyf1987: s60 應該容易點，因為 fpc 對 s60 有支持
<jyf1987> Kandu: s60也许比较2 但是android不就是个linux 定制么 只不过都jvm上跑东西
<DraZet> noahbentusi: 我怎么接受？
<noahbentusi> 你的irc客户端, 我怎么会知道.
<palomino|working> dalvik , jyf1987
<Kandu> jyf1987: :) 等我有 android 系統的時候去試試移植
<noahbentusi> DraZet, http://androidappdocs.appspot.com/index.html
<DraZet> noahbentusi: ok 3x
<noahbentusi> welcome
<jyf1987> palomino|working: 就是个jvm实现嘛
<jyf1987> Kandu: 额 这个别指望我送你了 好贵
<palomino|working> 跟jvm不兼容阿 , jyf1987
<noahbentusi> HTC G3 不到两千.
<iFvwm> 优化改版的
<Kandu> jyf1987: 我剛說那話的時候，就等你說：“放心，哥送你一個”
<iFvwm> 破马
<noahbentusi> 挺不错的机器.
<jyf1987> palomino|working: 额 那是具体特性把 但是确实是jvm的实现哈
<iFvwm> G8了吧
<DraZet> noahbentusi: hero不到2k了？
<cfy> Kandu:不错，我下次来参观XD
<palomino|working> ? , iFvwm
<Kandu> jyf1987: :P
<jyf1987> Kandu: 这个就算mtk的方案出来也要个7-800把
<cfy> Kandu: 对了。你要不要电子书？我电脑里有好多。下次可以传给你
<Kandu> jyf1987: 玩笑話
<Kandu> cfy: 唔，哪種類型的電子書？
<yukun> linux下有没有端口扫描的软件
<noahbentusi> DraZet, 说错了. 两千 左右
<XwinX> yukun: nc
<cfy> Kandu: chm,pdf.html都有。
<yukun> 哦
<jyf1987> XwinX: 脑残？
<DraZet> noahbentusi: 哦 我半年前买的 2300
<noahbentusi> Google谷歌G3 HTC G3 Hero香港行货四码合一 批发价 白色现货, 1600
<iFvwm> tatto
<iFvwm> tatto 1400
<Kandu> cfy: 唔，好的 :)
<jyf1987> 这么便宜？
<jyf1987> 基3 只要1k6?
<cfy> Kandu: okay,那我带电脑。
<jyf1987> 3G是啥制式的?
<noahbentusi> taobao上的.
<XwinX> jyf1987: 你才脑残
<jyf1987> XwinX: 我说nc中文名是不适脑残
<noahbentusi> GSM, WCDMA吧?
<cfy> Kandu: 可能有20G吧，保守估计。所以你要准备好空间XD
<XwinX> jyf1987: 脑残见什么都 是脑残
<noahbentusi> jyf1987, http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=3689137174
<iFvwm> XwinX: 别跟 jyf的意识跑。那是永远没逻辑的
<XwinX> iFvwm: 嗯
<jyf1987> XwinX: 额 诅咒你不举
<XwinX> jyf1987: 我天天举的
<iFvwm> 这么毒
<noahbentusi> - -b
<XwinX> jyf1987: (10时41分28秒) 俞苹: 你跟他说我们每天都嘿休的
<cfy> iFvwm: ee,你又没有出书？
<XwinX> (10时41分36秒) 俞苹: 绝不偷懒
<iFvwm> 。
<jyf1987> 额 好吧
<jyf1987> 算你狠
<noahbentusi> 俞苹 是谁?
<Kandu> cfy: 有哪些內容的書
<noahbentusi> 你们仨 是一起的?
<jyf1987> noahbentusi: 这么便宜 怕是高仿
<lerosua> 强。公平性事了
<cfy> Kandu: 很多很多。基本都有吧。我也不是很清楚。以前抓的。有啥公开的ftp啥的。我就下载。
<noahbentusi> jyf1987, i am not sure. 我只是taobao了一把
<cfy> Kandu: 现在都是locate+grep来找书。。。
<cfy> lerosua: 斗篷好
<Kandu> cfy: 汗
<lerosua> cfy: 您好
<cfy> lerosua: .
<XwinX> 打倒 斗篷男
<jyf1987> lerosua: 你晚上小心他去报复你
<cfy> Kandu: 太多了。。。我连ncdu下都不敢。。。
<NoIE> 请问，怎样使用youtube的html5播放？
<NoIE> 我按装了firefox4.0了.
<lerosua> jyf1987: 报复我干嘛，我出来围观一下而已。都是你惹他的。
<NoIE> 搜索视频的时候，勾选了WebM。
<iFvwm> XwinX: 今天9点不关门，就算报复了。
<cfy> 额。。。。
<NoIE> 但是，搜索出来的视频，播放的时候还是显示。您需要先升级 Adobe Flash Player 才能观看此视频。
<jyf1987> lerosua: 哪里 刚才ee说是你说他晚上9点就开始了
<iFvwm> lol
<cfy> gcc还没有编译好。。。
<yukun> 有没有图形的扫描喝抓包工具呢？
<noahbentusi> 哎, 你们谁有没有 寻思过 把GFW攻击了?
<iIlL10oO> noahbentusi: 最强的攻击就是不攻自破
<jyf1987> noahbentusi: 你来帝都 去北邮找校长去
<noahbentusi> 找他做甚?
<jyf1987> noahbentusi: 釜底抽薪阿
<cfy> 谁上次说亚马逊可以拆包裹验货的？
<noahbentusi> 是他搞出来的 ？
<lerosua> jyf1987: ee 说的话能信嘛
<cfy> iFvwm: ffmpeg转出来的质量不行阿。。。
<jyf1987> 额 这东西都不知道 还谈攻击gfw
<Kandu> jyf1987: 就是，找他沒用。他不幹，別人會幹。早日推翻中共才是正理
<jyf1987> lerosua: 在这点上 我还是相信ee的 因为你的确喜欢抖事情出来
<jyf1987> Kandu: 以儆效尤 再说了 校长懂技术
<noahbentusi> 不是思科 帮中国 做的么.
<cfy> lerosua: jyf1987 为啥你们4人出去总悲剧呢？
<jyf1987> cfy: 啥？
<cfy> jyf1987: 长城？
<jyf1987> noahbentusi: cisco只是个提供初始方案的 后来就是卖菜刀而已了
<iFvwm> cfy: 是差些
<jyf1987> cfy: 这事也是斗篷抖出来的把
<cfy> iFvwm: 不是吧。。。。我还以为我参数没选好。。。那我还是mencoder....
<cfy> jyf1987: 你自己问他
<iFvwm> 啥悲剧。说说。 cfy
<iFvwm> 我们围观下
<cfy> iFvwm: 斗篷和jyf，等一行人，出去总悲剧。。。
<cfy> jyf1987: 参见斗篷的blog
<noahbentusi> 说出来让大家乐呵乐呵.
<cfy> jyf1987: 说措了。。
<DraZet> cfy: 求地址
<iFvwm> 9494
<jyf1987> 果然是斗篷
<jyf1987> noahbentusi: 你有啥不高兴的事情？说出来让大家高兴高兴
<xiaofan> 有没有人在局域网中干过坏事的？
<cfy> lerosua: 斗篷，你的blog我打不开了。。。
<lerosua> 根本就没啥悲剧
<noahbentusi> 偷看 暗恋对象的 聊天记录...
<cfy> 打开了。。。
<jyf1987> 话说 mini-itx的板子有能上core i5/i7 amd 费龙什么的么
<noahbentusi> cfy, 地址地址.....
<jyf1987> noahbentusi: 然后悲剧了？？
<palomino|working> 有阿 , jyf1987
<cfy> 稍等。。。
<palomino|working> 有h55的 , jyf1987
<jyf1987> palomino|working: 说来听听
<lerosua> 大家不要受一小撮分子的唆摆成为不明真相的群众。
<iFvwm> 直接贴。 cfy
<DraZet> xiaofan: 什么坏事？
<noahbentusi> 有没有人在局域网中干过坏事的？  我刚才是接的这句话.
<palomino|working> http://tech.163.com/digi/10/1228/21/6P17GQEO001618JV.html , jyf1987
<cfy> iFvwm: 哦，我还没有打开。。
<iFvwm> ..
<palomino|working> 这个能上i5 , jyf1987
<Kandu> xiaofan: 高中的時候干過，把學校兩個機房的機器全給控制了，想讓哪台機器幹嗎就幹嗎
<jyf1987> palomino|working: 那还能上显卡么
<noahbentusi> cfy, 地址地址.....
<lerosua> iFvwm: 其实cfy是我请来的托，让他宣传我博客的，大家不要上当啊
<jyf1987> xiaofan: 你真是贼心不死阿
<palomino|working> 能阿,有1个pcie槽 , jyf1987
<jyf1987> palomino|working: 只有一个阿
<xiaofan> DraZet: 只要是在局域网整别人无法qq。无法上网。无法登录qq空间这些或者其他的
<cfy> lerosua: 不要说出来嘛，你看效果多好XD
<xiaofan> jyf1987: 是阿
<xiaofan> jyf1987: 你还不是
<DraZet> xiaofan: arp攻击？
<iFvwm> lerosua: 我都不记得那阳光灿烂啥的地址的。围观下好了
<jyf1987> xiaofan: 我怎么了
<palomino|working> itx只能摆的开1个呀 , jyf1987
<cfy> noahbentusi: 斗篷的blog太慢了。。。
<DraZet> xiaofan: 以前有个著名的网络法官
<xiaofan> DraZet: 不是。arp攻击太野蛮了 。又笨
 * cfy pasted "cfy" at http://paste2.org/get/1167481
<xiaofan> DraZet: 这个容易发现  不太好
<cfy> 这是第二次悲剧
<DraZet> xiaofan: 去路由 封qq ip和端口
<xiaofan> DraZet: 而且没有linux版本的
<jyf1987> palomino|working: 那只能散热方面呢
<palomino|working> i3 i5发热都还不算高
<xiaofan> DraZet: 你若是普通的上机员呢？
<jyf1987> 封ip不好
<DraZet> xiaofan: 你那些都是些小伎俩 去啃一下 tcp ip 那三本书先
<xiaofan> jyf1987: 你昨晚都还没有说呢
<jyf1987> 要能盗密码 这样人人都害怕密码丢失 自然不敢上了
<xiaofan> DraZet: 我肯完了
<cfy> 额。。。斗篷的博客出了问题。。。
<jyf1987> xiaofan: 我昨天被#python那踢了 一直在op频道理论呢 nnd
<cfy> lerosua: 啥情况。。。。。
<DraZet> xiaofan: ok 找到解决方法了么
<jyf1987> palomino|working: 那amd系的呢
<lerosua> cfy: 我这没问题，你什么网络？
<xiaofan> jyf1987: 活该
<XwinX> jyf1987: iFvwm  昨天我被 xmpp 的聊天室踢了，找谁说理去
<palomino|working> amd系的我不是很关注 , jyf1987
<cfy> lerosua: 我再试试。。
<iFvwm> cfy: 这不精彩。没标题。不就是杀猪嘛。被杀而已。
<xiaofan> DraZet: 找到了
<palomino|working> 不过索泰也有amd的itx , jyf1987
<noahbentusi> 貌似 没有悲剧. 水鱼 悲剧了.
<jyf1987> XwinX: 谁敢t你？
<cfy> iFvwm: http://www.lerosua.org/2010/12/greatwall-2/
<XwinX> jyf1987: lerosua
<jyf1987> palomino|working: 哦 说个型号 我找找
<XwinX> jyf1987: 现在还禁止我加入
<cfy> iFvwm: 看这个 http://www.lerosua.org/2010/09/zol-buy-notebook/
<jyf1987> XwinX: t你作何
<cfy> lerosua: 现在好了。。。
<jyf1987> cfy: 原来是这个
<cfy> jyf1987: 是啥？
<XwinX> jyf1987: 权力欲作怪
<lerosua> XwinX:  好像是服务器问题，我没禁你。
<DraZet> 帝都 下雪了
<jyf1987> XwinX: 诶 是个 权力对人性如此扭曲阿 把一个活生生的lerosua从理想青年扭曲成为了恶狠狠的专制人员
<jyf1987> DraZet: 不适把
<XwinX> 加入聊天 linuxcn@conference.jaim.at/wind 出错
<lerosua> ...
<DraZet> 太阳当空照
<XwinX> 403: 禁止
<DraZet> 大雪哗哗下
<iFvwm> lerosua: 你真是妹朵性格。一概blog也写这么多。
<jyf1987> DraZet: 骗人 我刚看了窗外
<lerosua> iFvwm: 大哥，不写多几字不如去写微薄
<jyf1987> 索泰中国该网站可能含有恶意软件，有可能会危害您的电脑。
<iFvwm> 。。也太多了点
<jyf1987> palomino|working: 索泰好牛鼻 被google判定为恶意网站
<palomino|working> =_= , jyf1987
<palomino|working> 这么悲剧 , jyf1987
<palomino|working> lol , jyf1987
<palomino|working> 该网站可能含有恶意软件，有可能会危害您的电脑。 , jyf1987
<noahbentusi> DraZet, 你在上地?
<DraZet> noahbentusi: 朝阳
<DraZet> jyf1987: 三元桥这边下了
<noahbentusi> 我这里还是 晴空万里...
<noahbentusi> 东城..
<DraZet> noahbentusi: 你在哪里？
<DraZet> 呵呵 还没到你们那边呢
<cfy> iFvwm: Kandu  MaskRay http://www.jobbole.com/entry.php/419
<noahbentusi> 是真下雪了?
<jyf1987> palomino|working: 是阿 哈哈
<jyf1987> DraZet: 额 上图
<DraZet> noahbentusi: 你出去看了么
<DraZet> jyf1987: 打开窗看看啊
<cfy> iFvwm: Kandu MaskRay Google员工自述：在哈佛教书和在Google工作的差别
<jyf1987> DraZet: 我这没有阿 nnd
<DraZet> jyf1987: 你那里很和谐
<cfy> 北方雪少么。。。
<noahbentusi> 我就坐在窗户边上.
<jyf1987> DraZet: 这么大太阳
<yhzm1314> 没见过下雪的人，飘过~~~
<noahbentusi> cfy, 今天入冬以来 就没下过雪...北京.
<jyf1987> yhzm1314: 广东的？
<imdiot> 我在东四 也没下啊……刚刚还能看到太阳呢…………
<yhzm1314> 呵呵
<cfy> noahbentusi: 哦。。。。
<xiaofan> 有个书名叫《狗捉老鼠的故事》  不知道各位谁看过？
<DraZet> xiaofan: http://baike.baidu.com/view/3307.htm
<jyf1987> palomino|working: http://china.zotac.com/html/chanpinzhongxin/zhengjixilie/meikuMinidiannao/index.html  你看这类机箱如果能放个牛鼻的cpu就好了
<DraZet> yhzm1314: 你人生不完整了
<jyf1987> DraZet: 死骗子  必须打倒
<xiaofan> 这个是一个网络高手用tcpdump和某个黑客争斗的故事。真实的
<DraZet> jyf1987: 我就稀罕 imac
<palomino|working> Warning: Something's Not Right Here! , jyf1987
<DraZet> jyf1987: 嚓 骗你没jj
<jyf1987> DraZet: 说不定你是mm呢
<cfy> 14：00 - 想到不得不做半个小时的讲课。（于是）找出去年的讲课笔记，把幻灯片标题中的“2009”改成“2010”。大概浏览一下，虽然想起来这个讲课完全是个灾难，但我并没有时间来修正了。
<jyf1987> palomino|working: 不适把
<DraZet> jyf1987: 洒家纯爷们 带把的
<palomino|working> 这类的顶多用i3了 , jyf1987
<jyf1987> http://china.zotac.com/html/chanpinzhongxin/zhengjixilie/meikuMinidiannao/index.html   palomino|working
<palomino|working> 太薄了 , jyf1987
<yhzm1314> 人生还有机会，怕什么
<palomino|working> 厚度才44mm , jyf1987
<jyf1987> palomino|working: i3台式的如何？
<palomino|working> 1u的风扇都不够 , jyf1987
<jyf1987> 最重要的是要上显卡玩游戏
<palomino|working> 这么薄机箱还想上显卡? , jyf1987
<xiaofan> DraZet: 给我看什么？
<DraZet> 。。。
<xiaofan> DraZet: 黑客守则？
<jyf1987> palomino|working: 那看来只能坐等 ion平台或者 apu了
<DraZet> 恩
<xiaofan> DraZet: 我要是黑客就好 了。我一个菜鸟而已。有资格看这个黑客守则么？
<cfy> xiaofan: 黑客手则。不如改名叫骇客手则好了。。。
<DraZet> xiaofan: hacker是建设者 cracker是破坏者 别老动些歪心思了 好好琢磨一下 怎么为开源添砖加瓦吧
<xiaofan> cfy: 此话怎讲
<xiaofan> DraZet: OK
<cfy> xiaofan: 去看 hacker howto
<xiaofan> 在论坛谈点这些容易吗我？
<palomino|working> 不会再有ion平台了 , jyf1987
<palomino|working> intel不给nv授权 , jyf1987
<cfy> xiaofan: http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/hacker-howto.html
<yhzm1314> 被QJ的词
<jyf1987> palomino|working: 要intel干嘛
<jyf1987> palomino|working: sotax那个主板的栏目里没有miniitx规格的呢
<xiaofan> cfy: 麻烦你翻译一下这个网页的意思
<palomino|working> cpu性能intel占优阿
<DraZet> cfy: 我们公司可耻的把网址屏蔽了
<noahbentusi> 我这里开始飘雪了
<jyf1987> DraZet: 什么鬼公司呢
<xiaofan> DraZet: 那你翻墙呗
<flh> cfy: 请教：run 'chmod 0666 /dev/net/tun' or change the group of that node and make yourself a member of that group
<cfy> xiaofan: DraZet http://www.angelfire.com/ok/leekawo/hackersim.htm
<cfy> flh: 嗯？没权限么？
<cfy> flh: ls -lhd xxx看下
<flh> cfy: 是的。
<cfy> flh: root
<DraZet> 公司用的代理
<flh> cfy: 我启动重启debian后。都要chmod
<DraZet> cfy: 这个主页是谁的啊 不能不说实在是太丑了
<xiaofan> DraZet: 我觉得漂亮
<xiaofan> DraZet: 只有文字的网页才是最好的网页
<DraZet> xiaofan: 我说的是 主页 http://www.angelfire.com/ok/leekawo/
<MaskRay> 如何获取 x11 指针形状
<xiaofan> DraZet: 还真丑
<flh> cfy: crw-rw-rw- 1 root uml-net 10, 200 2010-12-29 /dev/net/tun
<jyf1987> DraZet: 说 公司做啥的
<flh> cfy: 如何自己加入？change the group of that node and make yourself a member of that group
<DraZet> jyf1987: 智能卡
<jyf1987> DraZet: 哦 什么运算级别的 51那个还是 arm
<jyf1987> palomino|working: 可还在?
<palomino|working> 恩?
<woju> 11:44 < DraZet> jyf1987: 智能卡
<jyf1987> palomino|working: http://www.enet.com.cn/article/2010/1215/A20101215802561.shtml  这个amd平台的板子这么鬼
<palomino|working> 注意只有pcie1x的槽 , jyf1987
<jyf1987> palomino|working: 还有个问题 硬盘放哪里
<jyf1987> 机箱能放下去不
<palomino|working> 看你买哪种机箱了
<palomino|working> 特别小的那种只能放2.5寸硬盘
<jyf1987> 这种板子能usb启动不
<jyf1987> 不行买个usb hdd 好了
<Fivesheep> 哥来了
<palomino|working> 应该能 , jyf1987
<palomino|working> 五羊这次是真身出现阿
<NoIE> 61.172.192.88
<jyf1987> oh sexsheep
<palomino|working> .............
<jyf1987> palomino|working: 我看都是不到300w的电源 这个我上个amd的cpu 然后内存x2和一个显卡 恐怕不够把
<palomino|working> 一般来说够 , jyf1987
<palomino|working> 如果你的显卡不是特耗电的 , jyf1987
<jyf1987> palomino|working: 当然要买主流显卡了
<palomino|working> 5850这类的? , jyf1987
<jyf1987> palomino|working: 没这么狠 57差不多
<palomino|working> 哦，那肯定够了 , jyf1987
<jyf1987> 哦 这样的话我放心了 看来4k能搞个机箱出来
<palomino|working> 不用那么贵吧
<jyf1987> 额 你算算价格
<palomino|working> 3k多点应该就够了
<imdiot> exception
<debianer> 我在linux下用rar压缩的文件，到windows下全部是乱码
<palomino|working> 建议7z
<palomino|working> 7z是unicode的
<palomino|working> rar得某个版本以后才是
<debianer> palomino|working: 你是说，rar后来的版本就是这样了？
<palomino|working> 后来的就好了
<debianer> palomino|working: 7z是否可以压缩rar格式？
<palomino|working> 但我不确定是从哪个版本开始的
<palomino|working> 不可以
<palomino|working> 但是winrar能解压7z
<debianer> palomino|working: 现在问题是，我要给别人传送压缩文件，他在windows下
<debianer> palomino|working: 那我用zip可以吗
<palomino|working> zip更不行了
<Fivesheep> palomino|working, 7z for win不是带rar解压的么
<palomino|working> 他那边不是有winrar么 , debianer
<woju> 我在局域网内，别人如果想入侵我的电脑有什么办法呢？
<palomino|working> 能解7z的 , debianer
<palomino|working> 用7z压多好阿 , Fivesheep
<palomino|working> lzma2压缩速度比rar快好些 , Fivesheep
<debianer> palomino|working: 对，他那边有winrar，但是解压rar压缩文件，文件名全部乱码，解压后不能打开
<palomino|working> 还没理解我说的? , debianer
<debianer> palomino|working: 7z压缩的是什么格式？
<palomino|working> 你用7z压 , debianer
<Fivesheep> 7z
<debianer> palomino|working: 明白了
<palomino|working> 给他用winrar能解 , debianer
<debianer> palomino|working: 好，那我就用7z算了
<debianer> palomino|working: zip的winrar能解压不？
<palomino|working> neng1 , debianer
<palomino|working> 能 , debianer
<palomino|working> 不过zip彻头彻尾是乱码 , debianer
<debianer> palomino|working: 那就好办了
<palomino|working> zip完全没考虑过编码 , debianer
<debianer> palomino|working: 怎么会这样？我以前都没注意哦
<debianer> palomino|working: 以前用Ubuntu似乎一直rar没问题，debian的rar就不行了
<cfy> flh: chpasswd或者useradd
<cfy> flh: usermod
<cfy> DraZet: 额。主页真是很丑。。。
<palomino|working> 可能是版本不够? , debianer
<palomino|working> 新的rar应该没问题了 , debianer
<debianer> palomino|working: 好的，谢谢，我明白了，就用7z给他
<randy__> debianer, 用p7zip-rar
<cfy> debianer: 要保持文件编码，估计7z可以
<cfy> debianer: tar,zip这种你是不要想了。
<debianer> randy__: p7zip-rar名字看起来很强大
<cfy> debianer: winrar解压倒是不会有乱码
<randy__> debianer, 用用,p7-zip-full
<debianer> cfy: 我的他加压就是乱码
<cfy> debianer: ?
<debianer> cfy: 而且文件打不开了
<cfy> debianer: ?
<debianer> cfy: debian里rar压缩的东西，在windows里解压后，文件名是乱码且文件打不开
<randy__> debianer, 对了，不可以压缩rar
<cfy> debianer: rar压缩？不是要收费的？
<randy__> debianer, rar的文件编码问题
<debianer> randy__: 是的编码有问题
<randy__> palomino|working, 用cab
<debianer> randy__: 你说的p7-zip-rar能压缩rar格式吗
<randy__> debianer, 好像rar不支援utf-8
<randy__> debianer, 是p7zip-rar,不行
<debianer> randy__: windows压缩的到Linux下似乎又没问题哦
<MopperWhite> ?
<debianer> randy__: 这个压缩后是什么格式？
<randy__> debianer, 我们linux使用utf-8,不用gb2313
<debianer> randy__: p7zip-rar压缩后，是什么格式？
<randy__> debianer, 这个是7z,的解药包
<MopperWhite> hi
<^k^> MopperWhite, 好  12:14 
<iIlL10oO> winrar 的 bug
<cfy> 为啥不用7z?
<cfy> convmv转换编码
<randy__> randy__, 我是说，这个只有解药功能
<iIlL10oO> 菜鸟都用 winrar
<iIlL10oO> 只要升级到最新版本的 winrar 就不乱码了
<jack_> ¹þ£¿
<jack_> ls
<randy__> iIlL10oO, 用用7zip在m$
<iIlL10oO> randy__: 我是说菜鸟,没说我自己
<cfy> 测试内核
<^k^> cfy, ....  12:20 
<flh> cfy: 文本模式下，开机运行脚本可以放到家目录的哪个文件名？
<cfy> iFvwm: 那你怎么把xterm放到trayer上的？
<flh> .xsession
<cfy> flh: 跟我说的？
<flh> cfy: 是，找着了
<cfy> flh:  哦？
<cfy> iFvwm: ee
<cfy> iFvwm: 在不在？
<cfy> iFvwm: 如何让程序在指定位置打开。比如tint2,让它在底部打开
<zaofei> 晕。。。
<iFvwm> 这家伙在干吗。
<randy_> iFvwm, cfg
<vicwjb> ........
<vicwjb> 能看见不？
<vicwjb> 看不见？？
<vicwjb>  :-(
<vicwjb> 悲剧了，一个看见的都没有阿
<qsun> :)
<vicwjb> 哪位好心看见了给回个话呗
<lerosua> vicwjb: 我看见有101人
<qsun> vicwjb: what do you want?
<vicwjb> 能看见就行阿 。。。。可以用kopete聊天了
<vicwjb> 呃貌似光标不跟随阿
<debianer> 这个开源项目，欢迎大家参与
<debianer> 这个开源项目欢迎大家参与 http://code.google.com/p/gann-square/
<CyrusYzGTt> debianer§ 什麼項目？
<vicwjb> 不懂股票之类的东西。。。
<randy_> debianer, 学习python 3000中，没有中文pdf，好辛苦
<CyrusYzGTt> 如果動作大片走勢圖就差不多
<ofan> debianer: 搞股票的?
<debianer> ofan: 是的
<debianer> randy_: 帮忙看看我这个江恩四方图制作工具
<debianer> ofan: 你会python吗
<MaskRay> cfy: 我也想知道，怎么把程序放 trayer。研究出了的话告诉我哦
<jyf1987> rtmeme: RT @chloerei RT @cdprobaby: 我最多只能接受10cm,再长的话，就从享受变成痛苦，如果咬牙强撑，第二天可能两腿就会酸软无力，连走路都非常难受，真是让人又爱又恨。恩，我说的是高跟鞋跟。
<debianer> 会python的欢迎加入这个江恩四方制图工具开源项目  http://code.google.com/p/gann-square/
<ofan> debianer: 会点..  你是个人炒股还是搞金融啥的
<debianer> ofan: 个人搞
<randy_> debianer, 可是我不懂数学
<debianer> CyrusYzGTt: 大盘走势图吧
<vicwjb> randy_: 有中文的pdf阿。。
<CyrusYzGTt> debianer§ 那有沒有氣候走勢圖
<randy_> vicwjb, 叫什么要pyton 3的
<vicwjb> randy_: 就是py3的阿。。。我刚看完一本阿
<debianer> vicwjb: 哪个书？
<vicwjb> randy_: 深入 Python3
<debianer> vicwjb: 有深入python3了？
<CyrusYzGTt> 現在還在用2.6-7 加 comport-py2.4呢
<debianer> vicwjb: 我还是在看深入python，都是介绍2的
<vicwjb> 有深入py3了
<MeaCulpa> why py3...
<debianer> vicwjb: 有汉语的？
<vicwjb> 是的
<debianer> 我 还是先老老实实把python2看完，再看3
<debianer> vicwjb: 网址？
<vicwjb> 呃，忘记在哪下的了。。我找找阿
<debianer> vicwjb: 这个是吗？http://woodpecker.org.cn/diveintopython3/table-of-contents.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 目录 - 深入 Python 3
<vicwjb> 时代
<vicwjb> 是的
<randy_> vicwjb, 这个是盗版翻译
<vicwjb> randy_: 呃 这个没注意
<debianer> randy_: 我刚才发的那个链接是不是正版？
<randy_> debianer, 是的
<debianer> randy_: 谢谢了
<randy_> debianer, 是是正版
<debianer> randy_: 正版里面那些代码例子老是下载不了哦
<debianer> randy_: 我先看完python2，再看python3,会不会混淆？
<randy_> vicwjb, 我好像有的弄错呢，apress的书是有自由版权的
<randy_> debianer, 不会吧，就是注意一下，主要是print
<noahbentusi> 学好 英格力, 走遍天下全不怕.
<vicwjb> debianer: 不会混淆。。py3新东西很好理解阿。。跟py2.7的区别不是很大。。主要集中在一些括号和库上面了。。
<Fivesheep> 学好数理化, 不如有个好爸爸....
<vicwjb> Fivesheep: +1
<vicwjb> 没有qt的py3绑定不爽阿！
<vicwjb> General 翻译成一般 呢还是 普通 还是其他？
<OT_iux> 五羊早
<OT_iux> 好久不见
<debianer> randy_: print在python3里面当成了函数了是吧？
<OT_iux> Fivesheep:  我是在TLF潜水的欧剃
<debianer> randy_: 其实，学过C语言的，对print当作函数更习惯
<Fivesheep> 坎德人?
 * OT_iux 猛点头
<Fivesheep> 你这小偷来这干什么
 * OT_iux 指着Oicebot，跳来跳去
<OT_iux> 喔，在这个频道被Ban了
 * Fivesheep 提醒大家看好自己的钱包, 别被坎德人偷了
<OT_iux> 隔壁 wikipedia-zh 说想要个字典机，另外我不是小偷啦 ><
<palomino|working> ....... , Fivesheep
 * OT_iux 给了五羊一个热情的坎德式大拥抱
<randy_> debianer, 我也学过c
<Fivesheep> 别忽悠了, 坎德人都是小偷
<MeaCulpa> .... sys.out.write()
<randy_> 我去上课呢，这是在学校的上网
 * OT_iux 迷惑地躲到马马背后
<vicwjb> debianer: print和异常在py3里都要加括号了，以前就是语言。。。现在是函数。。。。另外迭代器的大量应用对于遍历太舒服了
<MeaCulpa> print级别不一样，只是个模板而已
<MopperWhite> hi
<OT_iux> hi
<MeaCulpa> 本来就该如此的
<^k^> MopperWhite, 好  13:49 
<Fivesheep> 有哪个生产系统敢用py3了么..
<MopperWhite> 准备去学校了
<debianer> vicwjb: python本来遍历就比较方便
<vicwjb> py3还不是很舒服阿！！
<noahbentusi> 坎德 是什么?
<randy_> Fivesheep, google用
<Fivesheep> o
<vicwjb> debianer: py3更方便。。
<Fivesheep> 坎德人都不知道, 活该你被偷
<OT_iux> 坎德人是身軀瘦小，精力充沛的種族。他們和矮人差不多高，卻比矮人瘦得多，壽命在100到120歲之間，他們的耳朵也是尖的，這點又和精靈相同。坎德人一般愛留長髮，在腦後扎一個馬尾，就象泰斯一樣。他們愛穿色彩鮮艷的衣服，隨身攜帶數不勝數的大包小包，手持一柄胡帕克杖。
<palomino|working> ........
<debianer> vicwjb: 好，我要好好看看它，呵呵
<MopperWhite> 感觉python看起来像shell
<noahbentusi> 魔幻种族?
 * OT_iux 是热情友善的小孩！
 * OT_iux 跳来跳去
<debianer> MopperWhite: shell又咋地
<DraZet> jyf1987: arm
 * MopperWhite 质疑OT_iux的年龄
 * OT_iux 躲到墙角……
<debianer> MopperWhite: 不是专业做软件的，用这种解析语言似乎更方便
<MopperWhite> debianer: 就是看着像……
<noahbentusi> 念段 电系魔法 劈掉0T_iux.
 * OT_iux 熟了……
<MopperWhite> 而且貌似可以直接运行
<OT_iux> MopperWhite: Ubuntu下 .py 脚本是可直接执行的
<palomino|working> 刚注意到这儿不是linuxfire , OT_iux
 * MopperWhite 用电磁轨道炮瞄准OT_iux 和 noahbentusi
<OT_iux> palomino|working:  lol，我也差点忘记了
<noahbentusi> linuxfire现在还有irc吗?
<palomino|working> 有阿
<MopperWhite> OT_iux: 为啥？
 * noahbentusi 物理攻击无效.
<touparx> palomino|working: 实际上差不多的
<palomino|working> 阿?
<palomino|working> 这儿人多，人多
<OT_iux> MopperWhite: 因为预装了python解释器……
 * noahbentusi 全魔法免疫.
<noahbentusi> irc.linuxfire.com上不去了.
 * DraZet 洒家华夏龙族
 * MopperWhite 再次重申只是瞄准，并对noahbentusi泼出一盆硫酸
<MopperWhite> OT_iux: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> DraZet§ 太監大哥，
<touparx> MopperWhite : 硫酸现在也贵啊，一盆一盆的泼，有钱人啊
<noahbentusi> palomino|working, irc.linuxfire.com上不去呀.
<MopperWhite> touparx: 酒精呢？
<palomino|working> 我用irc.ourirc.com , noahbentusi
<OT_iux> 磁轨炮…… 好吧我拿200,000 isk去星域市场淘一架血爪导弹发射器……
<touparx> MopperWhite : 酒精现在都是冰块了，泼不出去
<jyf1987> DraZet: 都搞arm了阿
<MopperWhite> touparx: 我在厦门
<noahbentusi> 乱码. 那个服务器用gb码?
<debianer> randy_: 关于python的模块，有没有详细介绍的书？
<palomino|working> 看motd , noahbentusi
<touparx> MopperWhite : 哦，那倒可以试试
<DraZet> jyf1987: 不算吧 做上层的东西 协议 底层的驱动很简单
<palomino|working> 6667: GBK , noahbentusi
<debianer> randy_: 我看了好几本python的书，很多常用的模块我让然没搞明白
<OT_iux> noahbentusi: 6668 UTF-8
<DraZet> jyf1987: 驱动是最简单的东西了
 * MopperWhite 请大家注意，有一颗直径10km的小行星在地球同步轨道上……
<OT_iux> 换个端口
<noahbentusi> 哦. 长学问.
 * CyrusYzGTt 在所有人頭上滴了一滴九元重水
<jyf1987> DraZet: 有cortex a8/a9 设备么 内部价卖个给我玩玩
 * OT_iux 把CyrusYzGTt塞进路由器里面，拿个封包打包起来，发送到 8.8.8.8
 * MopperWhite 表示不知道 CyrusYzGTt所说的九元重水为何物并抛出一颗反物质炸弹
<DraZet> jyf1987: 没有 只有工程测试sim卡 白卡
<jyf1987> DraZet: 这个好无聊 你们测试为何要sim卡？
<jyf1987> DraZet: 有短信猫不
<DraZet> jyf1987: 啥短信猫？
<jyf1987> DraZet: 额
<DraZet> jyf1987: 手机的sim卡知道么
<debianer> randy_: python内置模块的用法再哪里可以查询
<vicwjb> 啄木鸟社区有模块的介绍阿
 * MopperWhite 扔出一颗黑洞炸弹然后去上学
<noahbentusi> 不错~
 * CyrusYzGTt 對 OT_iux MopperWhite 拋出翻天印，不小心把天火給砸出去了
 * MopperWhite 早就去上学了
 * CyrusYzGTt 看小說去了
 * noahbentusi 看到 OT_iux MopperWhite一缕魂魄 飞往 西歧山 封神台 而去.
<palomino|working> .......俩人才一缕
<palomino|working> 合体了么
 * OT_iux 把所有人都吃掉，然后去旅游。
<tenzu> 要合体的话,得他们三个
<DraZet> CyrusYzGTt: 书荒 求小说名
 * noahbentusi 考虑在OT_iux肚子 吃 煮 猪大肠.
 * CyrusYzGTt 封神榜，打神鞭，現，封 OT_iux MopperWhite 爲火部 陰神 打雜
<noahbentusi> DraZet, 光晕1,2,3
<OT_iux> @@
<OT_iux> DraZet: 小说？ ABC谋杀案 如何
<noahbentusi> 既然是 火部 怎么还是 陰神?
 * noahbentusi 最近在看 罗伯特议事规则
<CyrusYzGTt> noahbentusi§ 是被殺死封神的，而且正身是祝融
<chenwl> 有人用过gloobus-preview吗
<noahbentusi> DraZet, 你可以读读
<CyrusYzGTt> noahbentusi§ 是被殺死封神的，而且正身是祝融和炎帝
<CyrusYzGTt> noahbentusi§ 是被殺死封神的，而且正神是祝融和炎帝
<OT_iux> @@
<noahbentusi> CyrusYzGTt, I got.
<OT_iux> noahbentusi 是被殺死封神的
<CyrusYzGTt> noahbentusi§ 其他是陰神
<CyrusYzGTt> noahbentusi§ 一開始在沒有封神大戰前，進入天庭的基本上都是沒死的
<DraZet> noahbentusi: 英文版的？
<CyrusYzGTt> noahbentusi§ 一開始在沒有封神大戰前，進入天庭的基本上都是沒死過的
<noahbentusi> 都是飞仙的.
<CyrusYzGTt> 不過炎帝是三皇五帝之一是聖人，用來鎮壓人族氣運的，所以沒自由，
<debianer> CyrusYzGTt: 什么游戏，有炎帝了？
<noahbentusi>  不是在说封神榜?
 * CyrusYzGTt 在胡皺
 * noahbentusi 佛说 任说妄言, 要坠 阿鼻地狱.
 * CyrusYzGTt 我說，不信佛
<woju> 改名字是什么命令》
<woju> 宗教都是精神压片，马克思这样说的
<woju> 鸦片
<noahbentusi> woju, /nick yourname
<woju> 哦，多谢！
<noahbentusi> 马列 是邪教...
<debianer> 我现在每天不来这个频道转转，就像没抽烟一样
<jyf1987> debianer: 我也是
 * jyf1987 我是非烟民
<debianer> noahbentusi: 马克思告诉我们，人只有贫穷的一无所有才会去出卖劳动力，这是马克思主义经济学的基础，但这个基础是错误的
<debianer> noahbentusi: 我的一个同学，他自己家里开了一个五金厂，他把五金厂交给他父亲管理，自己去三一重工做白领打工了
<woju> 宗教和心理学相关
<noahbentusi> 我不认同, 暴力地阶级斗争理论.
<debianer> noahbentusi: 他有自己的工厂，有生产资料，而且生意不错，但为了更大的收益，他去三一了
<noahbentusi> 宗教 其实 与 哲学是最近的.
<debianer> noahbentusi: 只要出卖劳动力的收益比自主劳动或自主经营有更大的收益，他就会去出卖劳动力，而并非要贫穷的一无所有，除了出卖劳动力别无选择
<camper> 哲学与物理学最近的
<camper> 物理学与数学最近的
<forensic> 这里怎么聊起了哲学
<debianer> 马克思经济学是彻底错误的
<noahbentusi> 哲学 与 物理 有什么关系?
<camper> 哲学与物理关系大了
<debianer> 还有，现在中国的农民，完全可以种地维持生活，但他们很多选择去打工
<forensic> 其实，几乎所有的学科都起源于物理
<forensic> 哲学
<goto_sky> 刚跑去英文频道
<goto_sky> 啥都看不懂
<woju> 我也是看不懂
<noahbentusi> 我认为 所有学科 源于 哲学. 哲学是 万科之宗.
<goto_sky> 说了几句中文。。就跟我说在那里不能说中文
<noahbentusi> 物理 是 哲学和数学的 现实应用.
<forensic> ubuntu-en那里聊得比较专业，人多，经常刷屏。
<goto_sky> 你俩在辩论哈！
<noahbentusi> 我一直泡#c++
<camper> 我泡茶
<camper> ：p
<OT_iux> “现在中国的农民，完全可以种地维持生活” —— 我觉得这句话不太对，起码不全是正确的
<camper> 恩
<woju> 种地只能糊口
<camper> 生活不是活着就是生活
<sitaback> <<--失地农民
<goto_sky> 刚在虚拟机装OS。。。乱点就跑这来了。。
<jyf1987> OT_iux: 现在差不多了
<iIlL10oO> 抢地皮
<iIlL10oO> GDP
<woju> 除非是承包大量的田地
<camper> 生活是先解决生存 然后再解决怎么活
<OT_iux> 1996年底，国土资源部公布的全国土地利用变更调查结果显示全国耕地面积为19.51亿亩。
<OT_iux> 2009年2月26日，国土资源部公布的2008年全国土地利用变更调查结果显示，截至2008年12月31日，全国耕地面积为18.2574亿亩，又比上一年度减少29万亩。
<noahbentusi> 种地 能不能 赚钱. 给看是什么样方式地 种地. 在农民自己 掌握 生产资料(主要是土地)的情况. 农民没有办法改变自己的生活方式.
<erasin> 现在的农民地很少的，特别是北方的
<camper> 主要是地没有自主权
<noahbentusi> 土地不属于农民.
<woju> 南方地更少
<woju> 北方人口密度没有南方大
<camper> 承包 说啥时候收就啥时候收
<erasin> 在农村蔬菜和肉都是很贵的，除非你一年支持自己的蔬菜
<OT_iux> 现在人均耕地面积都不到1.4亩
<camper> 自己弄产品每有定价权
<noahbentusi> 解放前后, 土地改革 分的土地. 等当局 坐稳江山, 全tmd地都收回了.
<sitaback> 一年到头只有春节和红白事吃肉
<camper> 种地时最大的剥削
<camper> 50年不变的制度
<camper> 还有不到10年了吧
<woju> 打工比种田划的来
<camper> 但是耕地其实比打工重要
<woju> 除非是种几千亩地
<camper> 但是种地养不活人啊
<woju> 打工挣钱买国外的进口米吃
<forensic> 农民要是要自主定价权，这个国家就会有民主，可能么？
<camper> 粮食危机~~早就开始了
<erasin> 虽然种地国家有补贴，但是那一点钱根本不够用，孩子要上学
<woju> 土地集中处理，效率比较高些
<camper> 小农意识啊，大家都联合部大一起~~~
<jyf1987> 农民有定价权也没用
<jyf1987> 社会没保障 你一年不种地都饿死了 大资本家可以撑下去 最后你还是被资本家控制了
<camper> 真的是，农民被收掉土地后就一无所有了
<noahbentusi> 有 民主, 有 议会. 这些事都好解决.
<sitaback> 民主不如钞票来的实在
<noahbentusi> 人大形同虚设, 地方政府 只顾收钱.
<iIlL10oO> 人大 vs 地方政府
<woju> 2
<iIlL10oO> 无间道的关系
<noahbentusi> if (人大.can_fuck(地方政府)) 人.very_happy();
<woju> 我现在就在农村，现在喝的水很不健康，很混浊
<sitaback>  党委是妈妈，一把手。政府是爸爸，往回挣钱。人大是爷爷，德高望重。政协是奶奶，唠唠叨叨。
<woju> 做味道
<vicwjb> 不打工，吃饱而已，打工至少还有点钱给孩子上学，给老婆孩子买身便宜衣服，你
<camper> 民主很不现实
<erasin> 人民币在贬值，我们工资没长，农民也过不下去阿
<camper> 很多人都懂不起
<camper> 以为民主就是每个人都只有权力 没有义务
<vicwjb> 权利和义务是对等的
<iIlL10oO> 强拆这么多, 真相都被屏蔽了
<camper> 比如公共场所 每个人感觉都是享有利用公共场所的权利 但是一定不会想到维护的义务
<iFvwm> 只是拆迁的农民都是百万富翁了。
<CyrusYzGTt> 真希望下一秒就是人類滅絕，世界毀滅，宇宙崩塌，重歸混沌
<jyf1987> vicwjb: 自己种地 吃的东西放心 你去打工 拿那么点钱  吃的8成是地沟油的食品
<sitaback> 郑州城中村一户月入几十万，唉
<woju> 世界本来就已经毁灭了，你现在看到的是假象
<iFvwm> 我们这小区就是一堆百万富翁
<camper> 9.8成 地沟油
<camper> 百万富翁有啥用啊？活的意思在哪里？钱？大部分中国人是信仰缺失
<iFvwm> 只是还喜欢偷公用的电梯地毯。
<noahbentusi> 食品质量 问题 大都是 行政部门 无作为.
<Fivesheep> jyf1987, 种地的水重金属污染过
<iFvwm> 素质太高
<vicwjb> jyf1987: 这个不可能都自己种不是，你还得吃。。
<jyf1987> Fivesheep: 也不是所有地方都是重金属污染嘛 但是地沟油可是很普遍的
<noahbentusi> 如果, 大家能 骂娘. 直接可以 影响 政府. 政府 抓什么 抓不起来.
<iFvwm> 食品都是毒品。这倒是了
<Fivesheep> 逐个击破
<camper> 自己种自己吃，自己自足的经济现在不现实了；经济全球化~~~不得不面对市场
<Jagdwurst> 想想暮鲜，国内己经很幸福了
<vicwjb> 自己种自己吃的下场就是百年耻辱
<camper> 朝鲜其实平壤市居民过的比中国大部分人生活好
<jyf1987> camper: 你去住过？
<Jagdwurst> lol
<camper> 那是社会主义试验场
<iFvwm> 都想过好的，都不发奋的。就别说了
<noahbentusi> 但我感觉 朝鲜是个 搞不好, 就要掉脑袋的地方
<vicwjb> 好吧，丹东有去过的没？鸭绿江边看看。。就知道差距不是一般的大
<camper> 他们房子啥 家电 都政府发的
<forensic> 那些都是所谓的朝鲜的精英
<jyf1987> camper: 宣传而已 你要光看宣传 那我们这一片光明呢 21世纪是中国人的世纪呢 人权好5倍呢
<camper> 仅限于平壤
<jyf1987> 精确到小数点后10位
<vicwjb> 江这边，车水马龙，江那边，静悄悄。。。
<vicwjb> 这边高楼大厦，那边。低矮棚户
<iFvwm> vicwjb: 你丹东的？
<Jagdwurst> camper: 几十年前祖国的房子、家电也是正攵腐发的
<vicwjb> 去过丹东而已
<forensic> jyf1987:在朝鲜，只要你被定位为精英，你的待遇就会很好。
<camper> 所以那是后部分人比现在绝大部分人要过的好
<jyf1987> 我有个同学是丹东的
<jyf1987> forensic: 毕竟是少数 就跟北京也有好多穷人一个道理
<woju> 14:36 < jyf1987> 我有个同学是丹东的
<jyf1987> 而且长得很像 金2
<camper> 因
<jyf1987> 我们都喊他金太子
<vicwjb> 丹东到大连一线的人 说话都一股 海蛎子味
<youlun> 怎麼會用chrome打開ed2k://的鏈接？我在用amule
<^k^> ⇪ , 0.00 GB
<woju> 南方人说普通话，一般不带卷舌
<camper> 我就不喜欢卷舌
<camper> 而且很难念好 xinan
<woju> 还有后鼻音和没有后鼻音的区别很难清楚
<camper> 西南 总念成 西兰
<camper> 因为我这里方言中 l和n 都读成 l
<GodKiller> camper: 哪儿的  ，四川那边的吧？
<camper> 广安
<Jagdwurst> camper@125.67.131.219
<camper> 还有  h 要念成 f
<Jagdwurst> 四川省绵阳市
<sitaback> fulan
<camper> 我绵阳读书而已
<iFvwm> 卷舌后鼻音。说话象娘。。。。们
<woju> 。。。。。。
<camper> 绵阳才这样
<vicwjb> 。。。。。
<camper> 我那面基本上接近重庆话
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 准确的说 这其实是以前宫里太监的习惯 结果现在成了普通话 额
<Jagdwurst> ...
<camper> 绵阳这边 稍微嗲点受成都影响  “an”的音很重
<youlun> 這裡是ubuntu的討論堂。。還是。。？
<camper> ubuntu是什么？
<jyf1987> youlun: 这里是arch-cn
<youlun> 一個系統
<jyf1987> 额 也有可能是 gentoo-cn 取决于最近是哪波人占领这里
<camper> 这个里是个房间而已
<vicwjb> 有玩平衡球的没
<camper> 啊？玩那个干嘛？
<woju> ubuntu下有闹铃软件没有？
<camper> 闹铃，自己写个可以不？
<woju> 不会编程
<vicwjb> camper: 没事玩呗。。。。
<Jagdwurst> kde 下的那个plasma闹鈴插件不错
<Jagdwurst> 够用了
<camper> vicwjb，我手机上似乎有个那类游戏
<messi> woju: at + mplayer，想什么铃声就什么铃声
<youlun> woju: 也有alarm-clock
<woju> messi: 不会编程，:(
<randy_> desksong, 我只知道一个英文文档
<woju> alarmclock可以用
<youlun> :)
<woju> 怎么用at做闹铃？哪个给个代码看看
<iamfbi> 想问下以前UBUNTU不是有损坏硬盘的BUG吗，现在这个问题还有没有的？
<campe> 会么？
<iamfbi> 以前不是电源管理有个BUG，会不断循环的读写硬盘吗
<palomino|working> 不是读写 , iamfbi
<iamfbi> 那是干嘛，想问下1004版是不是不会有这个问题了？
<palomino|working> 是load/unload cycle那个疯狂增加
<palomino|working> 我不知道，我把硬盘的参数设成192了好像
<iamfbi> 对啊，就是这个问题，解决没有？还要人工解决？
<palomino|working> 不知道
<palomino|working> 改完了我就不关心拉
<iamfbi> 那要看看才行
<palomino|working> 数基本不变拉
<ofan> hdparm?
<Kandu> woju: 你沒在農村生活過吧？
<campe> 在阿
<woju> 我现在就在农村
<woju> Kandu: 我周围全是农田
<woju> Kandu: 喝的水不干净，胃不舒服，我已经不喝水了今天
<jyf1987> 呵呵 农村挺安静的 不错 尤其是下午2点的时候在太阳底下睡觉
<jyf1987> 可惜那时候我还是小孩
<woju> jyf1987: 是挺安静的
<iFvwm> 晒出白癜风
<jyf1987> 晚上可以带个mp3去水田边听曲子
<jyf1987> 静夜思
<Kandu> woju: 我剛上山砍柴。兩三個小時吧。砍的柴就有四十元可以賣了
<vicwjb> woju: 你做什么的？
<woju> vicwjb: 残疾在家里呆着
<Kandu> woju: 附近有夫夫妻倆就挖野菜，每天上百元可賺
<woju> Kandu: 呵呵
<ulinwx> 你不怕被老虎吃了吧
<jyf1987> Kandu: 现在还有人来民间收购柴火？我看都是伐木厂那大批量买了阿
<vicwjb> 现在的山上哪还有老虎阿。。。我是没见到。。。。
<Kandu> woju: 我家附近有兩個湖，湖附近的人家有些靠打魚賺錢的，一片片都造房子了
<Kandu> jyf1987: 有啊
<Kandu> jyf1987: 比燃料便宜多了
<jyf1987> Kandu: 你干吗不去捕鱼呢 我挺喜欢水库上的用锅烧鱼吃的
<woju> Kandu: 要是农村这么方便赚钱，那么我们这里的农村一定会有很多人来打工
<vicwjb> woju: 哪个省现在？
<woju> 湖北
<woju> 我怎么按键一下响应两下？
<woju> 是不是机器被黑客控制了？
<vicwjb> 。。。。。。xp？
<Kandu> jyf1987: 我吃素
<woju> ubuntu
<Kandu> woju: 嗯，有很多其他省的人到我們這兒山上幹活
<jyf1987> Kandu: 额 这个不好 吃吃鱼和禽类 蛋类什么的很好
<vicwjb> ub被黑客控制，黑客有那功夫控制xp去多简单
<woju> 我把密码告诉过别人
<Kandu> jyf1987: 覺得不怎麼好
<woju> Kandu: 学戚宝山打猎
<jyf1987> Kandu: 你信佛？
<Kandu> jyf1987: 沒
<Kandu> woju: 土共把我家獵槍也給收走了。。
<woju> Kandu: 拿弓箭阿
<Kandu> woju: 小時候倒是經常見我爸去打獵
<jyf1987> Kandu: 那你干吗这样
<woju> Kandu: 我小时候，我爸到田里抓青蛙给我们吃
<Kandu> jyf1987: 怎樣？
<jyf1987> 青蛙还行
<jyf1987> 尤其是弄汤
<jyf1987> Kandu: 那为何还吃素
<woju> 青蛙当然是炒的吃好吃
<Kandu> jyf1987: 吃葷不，身體不舒服
<Kandu> jyf1987: 吃素感覺比較清爽
<wzlxx> gentoo如果没有网络的话能不能安装一个基本的系统从stage 3?
<woju> 吃素一段时间，再吃肉，味道是相当的好
<noahbentusi> 素菜 样式 比较少.
<jyf1987> Kandu: 恩 确实如此 但是严格吃素受不了
<wzlxx> 我上网还得要认证～
<jyf1987> 我倒是想搞点素鸡吃 那个我喜欢
<jyf1987> 但是得酱油板的
<woju> gentoo好在哪里？似乎有批忠实的用户
<iIlL10oO> http://www.gougou.com/
<sitaback> 卓越买了两本书，5折正版，开心
<woju> 哇。来了个新加坡的
<GodKiller> sitaback: 我昨天也买了，很快- -前天下单，昨天中午就到了‘
<woju> tenzu是新加坡的吧，是国力大学还是理工大学？
<MaskRay> Kandu: 你住农村啊
<campe> 南洋理工
<Kandu> MaskRay: 嗯
<sitaback> GodKiller: 不过快递员那个态度阿。。
<woju> campe上水木社区吗？
<GodKiller> sitaback: 态度也很好- -我们这儿的卓越快递 感觉都还不错
<GodKiller> sitaback: 我可不是无毛
<jyf1987> GodKiller: 现在涨价了？
<sitaback> GodKiller: 我只敢买专业书，因为需求不高，盗版的可能性不大
<jyf1987> Kandu: 你那湖里有人经营参观业务么 要是有 以后我要去吃鱼
<tenzu> 竟然有人替我回答...
<jyf1987> palomino|working: 人呢
<woju> tenzu: 是大陆人吗？
<tenzu> woju: 是
<noahbentusi> 留学?
<GodKiller> jyf1987: 啥子
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 我鄙視你們用簡體
<woju> 我有个高中同学去了新加坡留学，不知道是国立大学还是南洋理工大学
<noahbentusi> 新加坡 不错. 就是 地方小点.
<GodKiller> CyrusYzGTt: 又要说道啦
<jyf1987> GodKiller: 你不是说你不是五毛么 我问是不是涨价了
<tenzu> CyrusYzGTt: 欢迎BS
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 我鄙視你們新加玻用簡體
<Kandu> jyf1987: 時不時有人在建設，不過沒人收門票，隨便玩的
<jyf1987> 新加坡 用对岸的话说 就是鼻屎大的国家
<GodKiller> jyf1987: 涨，什么都涨 ，五毛不涨就不五毛了
<CyrusYzGTt> （︶︿︶）
<woju> 我们县里也有两个湖，在养鱼，不准别人钓鱼
<GodKiller> woju: 这点就有点羡慕美国那些湖泊 可以钓鱼打猎了
<jyf1987> Kandu: 我是要去吃鱼 去湖边餐馆里 哈哈 老大一个锅那种
<GodKiller> jyf1987: 直接去kandu家吧
<woju> GodKiller: 要是准许钓鱼，就有人买网，天天在湖面上撒网了
<CyrusYzGTt> GodKiller§ 上帝殺手，啥道？
<ofan> 发现fcitx与urxvt各种兼容问题
<GodKiller> woju: 确实，国情
<campe> 哈哈  简体子又怎么了阿？ 要不打pinyin？
<jyf1987> ofan: 现在涨价了么
<woju> GodKiller: 以前河里还有鱼钓，现在都改用电打鱼，一下子就死光了
<ofan> jyf1987: 啥
<noahbentusi> 竭泽而渔
<jyf1987> ofan: 现在涨价了否 工资
 * GodKiller  hloa?
<GodKiller> woju: 有人在吗？
<pocoyo> GodKiller: 要男的?要女的? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<ofan> jyf1987: 这么关心,你要加入么?
<jyf1987> ofan: 那得看价格了 我一向来是随便卖的
<ofan> jyf1987: 没涨
<jyf1987> ofan: 额 那估计过一阵要罢工了 全跟着论坛骂了
<ofan> jyf1987: ...
<ofan> 以为现在基本不会有在c代码里用goto的..
<ofan> 结果还是有阿
<woju> 这里好多不是在国内的人
<woju> 国内都上论坛去了，都不知道irc
<ulinwx> qq
<woju> 对，qq群
<ofan> æ·«æ·«
<woju> 人人网我还真没发现有什么魅力
 * CyrusYzGTt 歡淫ee小賤人潛水
<noahbentusi> CyrusYzGTt, ee指的是谁啊
<ofan> 臊男臊女们的都爱上淫淫网
<woju> noahbentusi: 我也想知道
<CyrusYzGTt> noahbentusi§ ee = everyone =! us
<Aerowolf> ee？论坛中的神？
<CyrusYzGTt> match bingo
 * desksong 烤鞋子的那个有用过的没？才12w，插上半个小时了，还是屁热
<woju> 我家有个，烤的发烫一般
<desksong> woju: 哦？
<desksong> 多少w的？
<woju> desksong: 不知道，没看过哦
<desksong> woju: 一般烤多久？
<woju> desksong: 很久不用了
<desksong> woju: 哦
<woju> desksong: 我家的那个应该是劣质的，在镇上买的，一烤一个晚上
<desksong> woju: 哦，
<sitaback> 南方就是湿冷！
<woju> desksong: 我现在基本上上一个冬天穿一双鞋子，根本不换，只是出门的时候换
<woju> 中部地区最苦，夏天热，冬天冷
<desksong> woju: 哦，我脚要出汗，出门走个把小时，晚上回来，鞋子里面就湿哒哒的
<desksong> woju: 第二天就难受了
<woju> desksong: 我只要每天换袜子就没事
<desksong> woju: 我也每天换袜子，不过换了后，一会儿就不舒服了，接触到头天 的湿鞋，更难受，粘粘的
<woju> desksong: 你在什么地方？
<desksong> woju: 在成都这个一年难得看到太阳的大污染城市
<jyf1987> 不穿袜子脚就出汗
<noahbentusi> 穿袜子 不是出汗,是被吸掉了.
<woju> 我以前上学，不喜欢洗袜子，那时候汗脚也严重
<desksong> 是不是我穿鞋本身就出汗？拖鞋穿几天也润的很
<ofan> 不喜欢穿袜子的路过
<desksong> 不穿袜子，特别是夏天，穿了跑鞋后，我了个去，男叫一个滑
<woju> 袜子应该能够吸汗
<ofan> 你们没事就讨论穿不穿袜子???
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 昨天剛討論過文化層面的，今天談氣候與出汗的關係
<desksong> 《论穿袜子与写软件的必然联系》
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: ....
<woju> 按照星座的说法，汗脚还是用java比较好，用c比较不适合
<desksong> 纯c的撸过，
<ofan> woju: 怪不得我用c
<desksong> 难怪汗脚不好解决，原来是没选对语言
<OT_iux> Google 论穿袜子与写软件的必然联系 后得到的第一条是……
<wzlxx> 有gentooer没？
<ofan> wzlxx: arch频道有一个
<desksong> http://www.douban.com/group/topic/10043980/
<desksong> :D
<gebjgd> wzlxx< 你果然又继续蛋疼了
<cfy> Kandu: 哈哈。我又去图书馆借了些书
<wzlxx> gebjgd: 汗～
<wzlxx> gebjgd: 你才蛋疼呢
<noahbentusi> dragon.夏: 前女友说后入会疼.......
<OT_iux> =。=
<ofan> desksong: 很强大!!!
<OT_iux> noahbentusi: 你试过？还是你ex试过？
<ofan> desksong: 差点点推荐了 我擦
<desksong> ofan: 哈哈
<noahbentusi> ex是什么?
<ofan> "我也喜欢后入，有种原始的感觉 "
<Kandu> cfy: :) 今天砍柴累死我了。我爸砍，我山上山下地背。。
<wzlxx> 用新软件用惯了，debian sid还是感觉旧
<wzlxx> noahbentusi: ex是个编辑器吧…
<gebjgd> wzlxx< debian sid还旧？=
<wzlxx> gebjgd: 嗯，目前sid中～
<cfy> Kandu: 还要砍柴的？
<gebjgd> wzlxx< 比arch旧？
<wzlxx> gebjgd: 嗯～
<noahbentusi> douban回复 真牛x.
<gebjgd> wzlxx< 不应该吧
<Kandu> cfy: 不砍柴，燒什麼？
<noahbentusi> 用 天燃气. 呵呵.
<wzlxx> 光说内核版本都是 2.6.32-5-686
<wzlxx>  
<happyaron> sid最近都没更新
<happyaron> 等squeeze
<wzlxx> 自从我装上都基本没有更新…
<gebjgd> wzlxx< 哈哈
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。。。。这样子。。。
<gebjgd> wzlxx< 用回arch 完了
<gebjgd> wzlxx< 让你折腾阿
<wzlxx> gebjgd: 汗～那才是蛋疼嘞，弄了几天还是回去了～
<gebjgd> wzlxx< 随便你了
<gebjgd> wzlxx< 慢慢疼吧
 * wzlxx 嘎嘎～要换也换成gentoo，哈哈
<jyf1987> 额 笸箩呢
<happyaron> 懒得换了，10.04
<guanml> Kandu: 你是哪的啊？福建？江西？湖南？湖北？
 * CyrusYzGTt 歡淫ee小賤人
<randy_> 我们有理论，整理一下，对付共惨党
<CyrusYzGTt> ......。。。氣運還沒用完呢，太早了，
<cfy> Kandu: qq对linux太不友好了。我现在在ipod上装了个qq
<wzlxx> gentoo stage3里有grub没？
<cfy> wzlxx: 没有
<woju> ipod能无线上网吗？
<cfy> 可以
<woju> 哈哈
<wzlxx> cfy: 汗，那不悲剧了～太依赖网络了～
<woju> 无线上网的是iphone吧
<cfy> 这就体现出我的nb路由器了
<cfy> wzlxx: 嗯。我还有手机嘛XD
<cfy> 额。
<desksong> http://www.360buy.com/product/251216.html  这个锅写的20cm，到底是多大？
<cfy> wzlxx: 不过我的手机也是linux,lol
<wzlxx> cfy: 我的也是linux
<cfy> wzlxx: 我的全是linux,lol
<gebjgd> cfy< 你什么手机？
 * wzlxx 就一个手机
<woju> 手机上的linux能不能用上shell?
<cfy> wzlxx: dlink dir-825,ben nanonote,ipod touch(不是linux),motorola zn5,TP
<cfy> gebjgd: motorola zn5
<cfy> woju: 可以
<gebjgd> cfy< 上的什么发行版？
<cfy> woju: 看什么手机了。
<gebjgd> cfy< 什么配置的机器？
<cfy> gebjgd: motorola自己做的。我也不清楚。
 * wzlxx moto E2
<cfy> gebjgd: 还不错吧。你搜搜。我也不清楚moto zn5
<gebjgd> cfy< 哦。我以为你自己定制呢的
<cfy> gebjgd: ...我没那么犀利。。。
<gebjgd> cfy< 我正在准备入手archos
<gebjgd> cfy< 能自己上linux
 * cfy 只是突然发现我的系统全部变成了unix like的了，哈哈 
<cfy> gebjgd: 哦。
<woju> cfy: 要是手机能用上shell，那一定很棒
<woju> 图形界面效率没有shell高吧
<cfy> woju: 呵呵。看什么了。不同的都不一样
<gebjgd> wobu< 能用
<gebjgd> woju
<gebjgd> woju< 能用
<woju> gebjgd: 有不少命令行控
<gebjgd> woju< 上个轻量机的。有手机跑 e17的
<randy_> woju, 可以的
<randy_> gebjgd, 有linux手机移植品代shell
<gebjgd> randy_< 不用。自己上linux
<gebjgd> randy_< angstorm
<randy_> gebjgd, 我倒是有移植过
<Kandu> guanml: 浙江
<iamfbi> 打开显示器设置的时候提示“没有 RANDR 扩展”的错误是啥问题？
<randy_> iamfbi, 没有 XRANDR 扩展?
<iamfbi> 是啊
<iamfbi> 没有前面的X
<randy_> iamfbi, google了？
<iamfbi> GOO了
<iamfbi> 找不到信息
<randy_> iamfbi, 换一台显示器，还有之前是正常的？
<iamfbi> 没换过显示器，笔记本来的，之前正常
<iamfbi> 现在外接显示器，所以想进去设置下，结果打不开
<randy_> iamfbi, 有可能是分辨率问题，
<iamfbi> Xinerama 是一个什么东西来的
<randy_> iamfbi, X的扩展
<iamfbi> 哦，可能是我改过它所致了
<woju> 退出回到上一层的命令是什么？
<randy_> wobu, cd ..
<woju> cd ..
<woju> 我说的是在irssi里面
<woju> 回到主页面
<randy_> wobu, 打错人了，对不起
<woju> 退出房间
<woju> 用tab补全的
<woju> 知道了
<woju> 还是不知道怎么关闭房间页面
<gebjgd> woju< /wc
<woju> wc是什么的缩写？
<Kandu> window close
<woju> Kandu: 哦，谢谢！
<alvin_rxg> water-closet
<woju> 怎么这么多人进进出出
<iWork> 吃饭的点.. `
<noahbentusi> 组团观光的
<noahbentusi> 郁闷, 我的ibus里的五笔 在刚才X崩溃之后 突然不能使用了.
<noahbentusi> 打不字了.
<noahbentusi> ibus-wubi重装也没用...
<noahbentusi> 怎么能看到ibus的日志?
<iamfbi> ubuntu里应该能用3G吧
<noahbentusi> DatabaseError: database disk image is malformed
<woju> 装fcitx吧
<catcher> 请教个问题
<catcher> 学python的话  有没有必要学shell编程
<vicwjb> 没
<cfy> catcher: 基本的可以学下
<cfy> catcher: shell语法简单的。。。。
<catcher> 我已经会写简单的shell脚本了  又想学一门编程   所以不知道shell该不该继续深入
<cfy> 不需要
<cfy> 除非你有特殊需求。否则复杂的都可以用py(我觉得perl不错）来写
<cfy> 不过如果内存是问题的话。。。
<HELLo_o> :-)
<catcher> 我喜欢python，但是仅仅是看了一些介绍
<HELLo_o> catcher py很不错的
<HELLo_o> catcher适合快速写程序。。嘿嘿
<catcher> 那正是我需要了 哈哈
<HELLo_o> catcher 确实，呵呵有兴趣一起学习
<HELLo_o> catcher 最近在学pyqt
<catcher> python简明教程 入门 不错吧
<HELLo_o> catcher 看py核心编程吧。。
<cfy> 那perl算啥。。。。
<catcher> HELLo_o: 我到网找找比较下
<HELLo_o> 我看了perl的介绍，说90%与文本处理有关。。再说我感觉py如果学的差不多，perl也很好学的应该
<HELLo_o> catcher 上verycd下载
<cfy> HELLo_o: ...
<HELLo_o> catcher py资料不多
<vicwjb> perl和py两种风格
<HELLo_o> 嘿嘿
<HELLo_o> perl一点都不了解
<cfy> HELLo_o: 什么想法阿。。。如果差不多，还有存在的必要么？
<HELLo_o> 汗，我不是说编程差不多
<catcher> 我看到这样一句话
<HELLo_o> 只是说可能会学起来容易点
<cfy> 那原理都差不多？你说算法？
<catcher> perl能做的py都能做
<HELLo_o> 。。。。
<cfy> 学过C就差不多了。。。
<HELLo_o> 没有必要争论这个吧
<cfy> catcher: 怎么会不能做呢？实在不行写个模块。。。。
<catcher> 而且 能够看懂  易于维护
<happyaron> 脚本语言效率不行啊。
<cfy> happyaron: 不是脚本开发太慢。。。
<HELLo_o> 是啊，，卡死在效率上了
<happyaron> cfy: 我一直没明白咋能学好正则
<vicwjb> 正则 是我心中的痛
<cfy> happyaron: 学perl，正则就学会了。呵呵
<Kandu> cfy: 我比來比去，還是 pascal 最好
<happyaron> cfy: 教材呢？
<catcher> 我还没学呢 就不讨论了 ^_^
<HELLo_o> 说算法，现在算法一点都没有深入接触过。。。
<cfy> Kandu: XD,
<ofan> 正则多用都会了
<cfy> happyaron: learning perl 5th
<happyaron> cfy: 有下载不？
<cfy> happyaron: http://cfy.googlecode.com/files/OReilly%2BLearning%2BPerl%2B5th%2BEdition%2BJul.pdf
<cfy> happyaron: 如果你不介意看盗版的话XD,
<happyaron> cfy: 当然不介意
<cfy> happyaron: 这个是电子的正版。然后流传的。
<cfy> happyaron: :)
<cfy> Kandu: 开发速度咋样的？
<happyaron> cfy: 有中文的么？
<HELLo_o> 我说哥几个怎么每天都在线？？
<xiaofan> cfy: http://cfy.googlecode.com/files/OReilly%2BLearning%2BPerl%2B5th%2BEdition%2BJul.pdf这个下载链接是什么内容？
<cfy> happyaron: 你也要中文的？
<cfy> xiaofan: learning perl 5th
<Kandu> cfy: 還行。比 c 快多了
<xiaofan> cfy: 哦  这个阿
<happyaron> cfy: 中文的先看看，比直接看英文的省时间啊。
<HELLo_o> :-B
<cfy> Kandu: 哦，和脚本语言比呢？我感觉没有他们开发起来快吧。
<cfy> happyaron: 中文的，我不知道。没找过。因为我买了。XD
<lei> 我在写ssh脚本，想要等待3秒再执行，有什么办法可以延时的
<cfy> sleep 3?
<Kandu> cfy: 一門腳本都不會，暫無比較
<happyaron> cfy: 有个问题，大小骆驼是咋回事？
<vicwjb> happyaron: 中文的我有。。杂给你
<Kandu> cfy: 等有空了去學 lua
<xiaofan> perl我有中文版的  网上流传的《perl语言编程(大骆驼第三版》
<cfy> Kandu: 我想应该还是脚本开发快。
<happyaron> vicwjb: 发给我？
<cfy> Kandu: haskell?
<catcher> 要是系统管理 还是shell 适合啊
<happyaron> vicwjb: happyaron.xu gmail
<vicwjb> 等
<Kandu> cfy: lua
<happyaron> catcher: 大一点的shell就不给力了。
<cfy> happyaron: 不清楚。貌似是一本 learning perl ,还有一本是programming perl
<happyaron> vicwjb: 多谢！
<happyaron> cfy: 哦。
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。这个听说不错。
<vicwjb> happyaron: 客气
<cfy> happyaron: 我也不太分得清，你问问 MaskRay
<happyaron> MaskRay: 在？
<vicwjb> 晕，gmail不知道大附件
<happyaron> vicwjb: 多大的？
<vicwjb> 27.7M
<cfy> 扫描版。。。
<vicwjb> 我用qq邮箱吧
<happyaron> okay
<MaskRay> cfy: ?
<MaskRay> happyaron: 小骆驼是 Learning Perl, 大骆驼是 Programming Perl
<happyaron> MaskRay: 哦。
 * jyf1987 学lua好
<happyaron> MaskRay: programming perl有电子书吗？
<vicwjb> happyaron: 发了 。。你看看gmail能不能接吧
<MaskRay> happyaron: cfy 应该有
<cfy> MaskRay: 哈哈。我猜对了。。。
<happyaron> vicwjb: 在下载。
<happyaron> cfy: 有programming perl不？
<vicwjb> 恩
<cfy> happyaron: 有
<happyaron> cfy: 给个下载？
<vicwjb> 真不习惯看中文版的 现在一看英文的软件，立马去找i18n目录。。找翻译文件
<cfy> happyaron: 我翻翻。目前翻到了3rd.english
<happyaron> cfy: programming perl就出到3rd
<happyaron> vicwjb: 很清晰，谢谢！
<vicwjb> 呃。。fcitx不给力阿，总打错字
<cfy> happyaron: 哦。。。
<vicwjb> happyaron: 不客气阿
<happyaron> vicwjb: fcitx-sunpinyin
<cfy> happyaron: 稍等
<cfy> happyaron: 密码 agamettwvfhaqeqxOei4lK~6uepdtbbghrlrswolaa
<happyaron> 这么长。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 有两个,pdf和chm
<happyaron> cfy: pdf
<vicwjb> 中文版的？
<cfy> happyaron: pdf的我打不开，我不知道是我的evince有问题还是pdf坏了
<cfy> happyaron: 我都打包了。你自己选择
<happyaron> 好的。
<happyaron> cfy: 在哪？
<cfy> vicwjb: english
<cfy> happyaron: 刚刚传好 http://cfy.googlecode.com/files/programming-perl.7z
<vicwjb> 呃。。en就不看了
<iamfbi> 奇怪了，我以前装的vbox都支持USB的，新装的怎么不支持了
<vicwjb> iamfbi: vbox4？
<iamfbi> vbox-ose
<iamfbi> 以前装的不知道是什么版本了
<ofan> 用官方的
<ofan> 闭源版
<iamfbi> 大概出是开源版
<vicwjb> 现在装的版本号多少啊
<vicwjb> 4的话就没有usb了  需要另装
<iamfbi> 3.1.6
<happyaron> cfy: pdf我可以打开。
<iamfbi> 还没到4
<iamfbi> 要怎么另装
<iamfbi> 我现在装的是开源版的
<vicwjb> 网上搜搜吧。。。我没装 反正也么usb。。
<happyaron> cfy: pdf是2nd
<iamfbi> 好，谢谢
<happyaron> cfy: pdf是2nd
<cfy> happyaron: 怎么样？pdf的能打开不？
<cfy> happyaron: 哦。那你看chm的好了。
<happyaron> cfy: 嗯，能打开。
<happyaron> 嗯
<cfy> happyaron: 我又找到一个。正在上传，貌似是3rd.pdf
<cfy> happyaron: http://cfy.googlecode.com/files/programming-perl-3rd-pdf.7z
<cfy> happyaron: 密码还是原来的。
<cfy> happyaron: 你试试
<happyaron> 好的。
<cfy> happyaron: 哈，那个密码是自动生成的。。。。
 * Maonx look
<cfy> happyaron: 你用什么pdf阅读器？
<happyaron> cfy: 非常好啊，多谢。
<happyaron> evince/okular
<cfy> happyaron: okay,我也觉得应该没问题。因为是在一个找来的文件夹里的。哈哈，mlocate给力
<happyaron> :)
<vicwjb> sunpinyin确实给力啊！！
<vicwjb> gtalk能传文件不？速度如何？
<Maonx> 速度不怎么样
 * Maonx 不会拼音。。
<iamfbi> vbox 4没有USB功能吗？
<vicwjb> 是不在bin包里提供了。。需要另装
<Kandu> jyf1987: luaer.cn 死了？
<jyf1987> Kandu: 额 貌似
<jyf1987> 装u1004去
<Kandu> jyf1987: 前幾天還好好的，怎麼說沒就沒了呢
<iamfbi> 那VBOX开源版和闭源版的硬盘文件能不能通用啊
<vicwjb> 能
<iamfbi> yeah,that is good
<vicwjb> 呵呵
<iamfbi> 我以前试过XP下的VBOX的硬盘文件在LINUX里不能用
<vicwjb> 这个还真没试过
<happyaron> vicwjb: magnet:?xt=urn:btih:65c2d45f7c796eac9f80b540ff8d27e76749a2a5&dn=80.OReilly.Books.%28TCP-IP,.Unix,.Web,.Perl,.Java,.Oracle,.xml,.etc%29.rar&tr=http%3A%2F%2Ftracker.thepiratebay.org%2Fannounce&tr=http%3A%2F%2Ftracker.openbittorrent.com%2Fannounce
<vicwjb> happyaron: ？？
<happyaron> v
<happyaron> vicwjb: 一个bt种子。
<vicwjb> 啥的啊？
<happyaron> vicwjb: oreilly的80本书
<vicwjb> 。。。。。。。。。
<ofan> happyaron: 什么的
<ofan> 多大?
<happyaron> ofan: 233.8M
<happyaron> ofan: 各种方面的都有，还没下完
<ofan> happyaron: 不错 这连接用什么下?
<vicwjb> bt啊
<vicwjb> 这是磁力链
<happyaron> ofan: tranmission
<happyaron> 这个资源速度不差。
<vicwjb> 我这还没开始呢
<happyaron> 就是开始的时候要好几分钟才行
<happyaron> vicwjb: 等连上一个peer就快了。
<vicwjb> 恩
<happyaron> 200k/s
<vicwjb> 不着急
<flh> ofan: 我的光驱成了/dev/hdc /media/cdrom0  udf,iso9660 user,noauto 才造成xp运行慢不?linux看到光驱的样子
<vicwjb> 英文版的看的累死。。。。
<ofan> flh: ?
<happyaron> ofan vicwjb 你们开始没呢？
<ofan> happyaron: 开始了  速度慢慢上升中
<vicwjb> 你哦
<vicwjb> no
<flh> ofan: linux下测试硬盘的命令？请教了
<flh> hi
<flh> linux下测试硬盘的命令？请教了
<flh> 怎么机器人下岗了？
<flh> 怎么机器人下岗了？
<gzk> 请问大家在ubuntu下使用什么IRC客户端，我用的xchat好卡。
<gzk> 我用的ubuntu10.10，登陆时必须自动登陆，否则就会鼠标、键盘卡死在登陆窗口，不动，自动登陆后，鼠键正常，但鼠标滚轮无效。这类问题该去哪反馈。
<sunwilston> gzk: 我用emacs上irc，感觉不错
<gjp> 大家支持一下我的脚本呀，帮助配置Ubuntu的。。。。
<gjp> http://u.115.com/file/f564e405d7
<gzk> 有什么作用
<gjp> 功能虽然少，但我花了很大劲写成的，
<gjp> 而且我还想让大家帮忙看看，提一下意见。。。
<gjp> gzk: 在ubuntu安装后帮助安装一部分软件。。。
<ofan> gjp: 发论坛上呗
<Guest50961> 想请教大家一个有关amarok的问题
<Guest50961> 最近一打开amarok就会提示为增请amarok功能 需要安装额外软件包 点击查看之后 会提示安装安装一个视频解码器 点击安装 提示E:无法修正错误，因为您要求某些软件包保持现状，就是它们破坏了软件包间的依赖关系。
<Guest50961> 请教下各位这到底是怎么回事  而且自从出现这种状况之后 amarok运行起来就不太正常 经常崩溃
<woju> linux毛病多
<iamfbi> vbox 安装了USB包还是不支持USB，要怎么弄啊
<gebjgd> Guest50961< 谁让你用k系软件的
<gebjgd> woju< 是k系软件毛病多
<gebjgd> woju< 和linux有毛关系
<Guest50961> 这个是问题吗 没有什么软件是完美的
<woju> gebjgd: 不要因为kde不免费就反对阿
<gebjgd> woju< 本来就不用kde
<Guest50961> 我觉得我们到这儿是来解决问题的 不是来争谁是谁非的 争论最后是解决不了问题
<woju> Guest50961: 你用谷歌查下吧
<gebjgd> Guest50961< 用的kubuntu？
<Guest50961> 试了一下 目前没找到 我是最近用amarok的时候才弹出这个对话框的 可能这种问题才出现 网上资料也不是很多吧
<Kandu> gjp: 若是你做一個針對 arch 的該多好啊 :)
<Kandu> gjp: 沒聽說過么，此頻道為 archgentoo-cn
<gjp> Kandu: arch。。。。我也想写，可我电脑太不给力了。。。装不了X。。。。
<Kandu> gjp: 都是 linux ，怎麼 ubuntu 就能上 x 了？
<gjp> Kandu: 纯命令行环境我用不太惯。。。。
<reiv> 纯命令行环境用着就习惯饿狼。
<gebjgd> gjp< 谁说arch就是纯命令环境了？
<gjp> Kandu: 我的Ubuntu运行于安全显示模式。。。。
<gjp> Kandu: 残念。。。。。
<reiv> 什么是安全显示模式？
<ofan> gjp: 哪年的老爷机
<gjp> ofan: 6年前的。。。
<ofan> gjp: 应该是你显示驱动的问题
<gebjgd> gjp< 7年前的机器用arch的路过
<Kandu> gjp: 唔，那你 arch 裝 X 的時候。用 Driver "vesa" 嘛
<ofan> gjp: 用最基本的vesa
<gjp> ofan: 我不太会。。。。。
<ofan> gjp: Kandu告诉你了..
<gjp> wiki上说我的显卡是Xorg硬件黑名单上的。。。。
<ofan> orz..
<Kandu> gjp: 隨便你什麼名單 vesa 肯定支持的
<gjp> ofan: 目前我的cpu在承担着显卡的重任。。。。
<gjp> Kandu: 有什么解决办法吗？
<Kandu> gjp: 因為對 vesa 來說簡直不叫驅動了，就一個設置顯示模式的，然後得到一個地址，直接往地址寫顏色就畫屏幕了
<Kandu> gjp: 剛說了唄， vesa
<gjp> Kandu: 会比现在快吗？
<Kandu> gjp: 就你剛說的 cpu 當 gpu 用
<gebjgd> gjp< 你什么显卡？
<ofan> gjp: 你神马显卡
<Kandu> gjp: 全靠 cpu 寫顯存來畫
<gjp> ofan: intel 825什么
<gebjgd> gjp< 我的是intel 845 和 intel 855
<jiero> 0.A.D的中国mod，老外做出来了。。。果然网上中国的错误信息占多数。http://www.moddb.com/mods/rote
<gebjgd> gjp< 都能用
<Jagdwurst> Guest50961: 我也用amarok :)
<ofan> gjp: 让Kandu和 gebjgd叔叔帮你... 我看文档去鸟
<gjp> gebjgd: 82585GM
<Guest50961> <Jagdwurst>  请问有遇到类似的问题吗
<Kandu> gjp: 讓 gebjgd 幫你，他也是 intel 老顯卡。我看文檔去鳥
<Jagdwurst> Guest50961: amarok不能看视频吧，怎么装视频解码器
<Jagdwurst> Guest50961: 从来没有
<Jagdwurst> Guest50961: 是解码器的问题?
<gjp> gebjgd: 我的好像是82585GM，怎么办呢？
<Guest50961> 现在我一运行amarok就提示这个东西 我也觉得很奇怪
<Jagdwurst> Guest50961: amarok -d 有什么值得注意的地方吗
<gebjgd> gjp< kms 写 xorg.conf
<gjp> gebjgd: ？？？
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 哪年了，还写xorg.conf
<Guest50961> 我记得为了播放rmvb格式的电影 我安装过realplayer和vlc 当然最后这两个东东都不给力 播放rmvb还是只有画面没有声音 而系统自带的播放器是只有声音没有画面 太神奇了
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 全用edev
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 部分做个 xorg.conf.d就行了
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst< 老卡kms起不来
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 那就写条显示的配置，放在 xorg.conf.d里
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst< 别和我说。我没有问题
<Jagdwurst> Guest50961: rmvb用mplayer 之类的放吧
<gebjgd> gjp< 我的方法就是不用kms，之后自己写xorg.conf
<gebjgd> gjp< 否则就用vesa
<gebjgd> gjp< vesa不能播放视频
<Guest50961> <Jagdwurst>  貌似没有 按那个提示 一路安装下去就会出现上面的那个提示
<Jagdwurst> Guest50961: 没用过ubuntu下的vlc,  realplayer记得版本很老了己经
<lainme> Guest50961: kde的话用smplayer不好么
<Jagdwurst> Guest50961: 就是说如果不点那个提示，都正常的?
<Guest50961> <Jagdwurst>   反正播放音乐是一点问题没有 音乐解码器应该没什么问题
<Jagdwurst> lainme: 一大堆mplayer的前端，除了自帯的gmplayer，其它都常常崩溃
<gjp> gebjgd: 我高中生，您能将明白些么？
<woju> 要是音乐也能apt-get就好了
<Jagdwurst> Guest50961: 哦，你只要放视频?
<gebjgd> gjp< 考上大学你就能看懂了
<gebjgd> gjp< 去看arch wiki
<Guest50961> <Jagdwurst>  这个还没试过
<gjp> gebjgd: 还很遥远，我高一。。。。
<lainme> Jagdwurst: 这个倒不清楚，我用totem，只是偶尔看看
<gebjgd> gjp< 看arch wiki
<Guest50961> <Jagdwurst>  最让我想不明白的是realplayer居然放rmvb有问题 真是一家人不认一家人
<Guest50961> <lainme> 这个还没试过
<Jagdwurst> Guest50961: realplayer在十年前的linux上就有了，现在的版本不知多少，但因为闭源，以前用的时候就常常崩潰
<Jagdwurst> Guest50961: 因为我只用amarok听音乐，没看过视频，就不知道怎么回事了
<Jagdwurst> Guest50961: 但可以参考下 amarok -d 提示的东西
<gjp> gebjgd: 我应看哪个页面？
<gebjgd> gjp< archlinux wiki -> xorg
<Guest50961> 还想问一下 哪位仁兄用过amarok下的CoverBling部件 我在amarok中文看到了截图 感觉看着不错 但是不知道怎么安  麻烦各位指点一下
<iamfbi> Ubuntu不能用量产过的U盘怎么办？
<alvin_rxg> 量产 == 批量生产 ？
<Jagdwurst> == 限量生产
<gebjgd> iamfbi< 重新dd
<alvin_rxg> dd 多慢， 不如直接 mkfs
<iamfbi> DD啥意思，我现在U里不能用，但是开了VBOX，在里面能用
<michael> Fixing recursive fault but reboot is needed!
<michael> ubuntu10.04 运行virutalbox-4.0
<michael> 报内核出错了
<Guest40894> 谁能帮忙解决?
<iamfbi> 用的啥内核哦
<Guest40894>  Fixing recursive fault but reboot is needed!
<woju> 不知道bash没有出现之前，大家都用什么命令解释器
<gjp> gebjgd: 我的xorg提示glibc出错，可glibc我已正确安装，我重新安装过glibc，不行。。。。
<Guest40894> Linux ubuntu-10 2.6.36.2-amd64-18 #3 SMP Thu Dec 23 15:22:57 CST 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<gjp> gebjgd: 我的电脑。。。。我已经失望了。。。。。
<iamfbi> 2.6.36？自己编译的啊？
<Guest40894> 是呀
<iamfbi> 编的时候还没装virutalbox是吧
<woju> 64位的机器，用多少内存阿？
<Guest40894> 它能正常运行虚机,只是把虚机强关机就出问题了.
<iamfbi> 这个东东我也不太清楚，或者你换回官方的内核试下
<woju> Guest40894: 你机器多少内存阿？
<Guest40894> 出这个错误还好,运行winxp就直接真机都死了,完全无反应,只能断电
<iamfbi> 我前些时间也编译过好多次内核，没一次不出错的
<Guest40894> 3G
<mengfei> woju: 没有4G以上内存就不要用64位，没多大实际意义，速度没有明显提升
<woju> mengfei: 恩
<mengfei> 我就用的64位，4G内存
<woju> mengfei: 可以加到多少内存？
<mengfei> 那要看你的主板和系统
<Guest40894> 我编的内核都是正常的,我用Vmware ,kvm 是正常的
<caleb-> 4G 一般桌面也是 32位 方便
<caleb-> 桌面使用 64位，人类感觉不到变快
<xinli> 郁闷
<flh> mengfei: 你在这？
<mengfei> 我的主板加到32G没问题
<xinli> 一个vx900烂显卡
<xinli> 怎么也搞不定
<xinli> via的东西真烂啊
<mengfei> flh: 是啊，我用ubuntu和arch两个系统在两台电脑上
<flh> mengfei: 行啊
<o_> {}
<Guest40894> 我现在装回vbox 3.2 的试试看
<mengfei> Guest40894: 我也刚刚升级了virtualbox 4.0
<Guest40894> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=65&t=312057是我的dmesg 贴图
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - Fixing recursive fault but reboot is needed! ubuntu10.04
<mengfei> >'uname -a
<mengfei> 机器人不绘力啊
<Guest40894> 谁有搞过,把VM的磁盘文件 转成vbox 的格式呀.我转N次,都没有成功
<Guest40894> 只要一转过, 源文件都不能用了.
<mengfei> 我的virtualbox4好用的啊
<freeflying> caleb-: 关键是一些大的程序能使用超过2G的内促，比如你做non-line edit的时候
<caleb-> freeflying: 那超過 desktop 範圍了吧
<freeflying> caleb-: 还有ps 这些
<caleb-> 说得也是
<caleb-> 这年头家用文档越来越大鸟
<freeflying> caleb-: 而且大多数程序都有原生的64位了，没有理由不用64位了
<caleb-> s/文档/档案
<caleb-> freeflying: 很多 游戏/emu 还是 32位啊
<Kandu> caleb-: win32 用戶多唄
<callen> could I get someone to try something for me?
 * freeflying has no sense about gaming :P
<freeflying> callen: just speak out, maybe somebody would like
<Administrator_> 。
<donggong> ppstream出LINUX版了吗？
<lu> 有啊
<donggong> 好用不～
<donggong> PPSTREAM版的用户怎么登录呢！
<lu> 不是很清晰，不知道怎么弄
<donggong> 我播放看看，我主要看欧美的，有些频道只有登录后才能看！
<gebjgd> donggong< 不需要
<gebjgd> donggong< linux下直接看
<iIlL10oO> > `uname -a`
<mengfei> 呵呵，又有人折腾机器人了
<^k^> iIlL10oO, Linux ub1 2.6.37-11-generic #25-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 21 23:38:53 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<mengfei> 机器人很给力啊
<mengfei> 我折腾时怎么就不行呢
<shvntr> `whoami`
<Use-Firefox> ...
<shvntr> ...
<Use-Firefox> echo $USER
<Use-Firefox> ls
<Use-Firefox> exec /bin/zsh
<vmlinz> 请问有人用zsh吗？手工给程序写过completion的，帮忙指导一下
<ofan> zsh纯新手路过...
<vmlinz> 我也刚换过来，用了个github上的配置，很好定制了
<chris_sprite_> virtualbox install need recompile module. i type cmd: /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup, but it still does not work
<vmlinz> chris_sprite_: you are compiling vbox yourself?
<chris_sprite_> vmlinz: no, i only execute that command .
<chris_sprite_> vmlinz: and i have not found module, 'modprobe vboxdrv' not found
<vmlinz> Do you have virtualbox-ose-dkms installed？
<chris_sprite_> vmlinz: i test it
<chris_sprite_> vmlinz: kernel source for this kernel does not seem to be installed. this is the error
<vmlinz> chris_sprite_: 如果你只需要编译kernel module的话是不需要kernel source的，有头文件就可以
<chris_sprite_> 我不知道那个是啥。要怎么才能安装好virtualbox阿
<vmlinz> chris_sprite_: 你可以试一下重装或者dpkg-reconfigure virtualbox-ose-dkms
<chris_sprite_> en
<SuperXXC> hi
<^k^> SuperXXC, 好  21:43 
<mengfei> >'uname -a'
<SuperXXC> 请问用什么工具可以在指定的字符后卖加上换行?
<Kandu> chris_sprite_: kernel-headers
<mengfei> >`uname -a`
<chris_sprite_> vmlinz: building only for 2.6.35-23-generic. moudle build for current running kernel was skipped since the kernel source for this kernel does not seem to be installed
<SuperXXC> 请问sed如何在指定的字符后面加上回车呢?
<Jagdwurst> SuperXXC: \n 之类的
<Fivesheep> sed 按行操作的
<SuperXXC> 是的
<SuperXXC> 但是有什么办法在指定的字符后卖加上回车符呢?
<Jagdwurst> SuperXXC: sed -e 's/XXX/&\n/' 不行吗?
<SuperXXC> 有命令吗?
<SuperXXC> sed -e 's/XXX/&\n/' 但是只能匹配一遍吧?
<Jagdwurst> SuperXXC: ? 什么叫匹配一遍?
<chris_sprite_> vmlinz: 正在安装头文件，然后在重新编译
<SuperXXC> 我试试
<Fivesheep> http://docstore.mik.ua/orelly/unix/sedawk/ch06_01.htm#SEDAWK-CH-6-SECT-1
<SuperXXC> 就是说一个行里有10个xxx,但是sed -e 's/XXX/&\n/'只匹配了第一个
<Jagdwurst> SuperXXC: 谁跟你说的?
<SuperXXC> 我以前试过
<Jagdwurst> SuperXXC: 哦，一行里
<Jagdwurst> 那加个g
<SuperXXC> 在哪?
<Jagdwurst> sed -e 's/XXX/&\n/g'
<vmlinz> chris_sprite_: linux-headers-2.6.35-23
<SuperXXC> 搞定了
<SuperXXC> 多谢各位
<chris_sprite_> vmlinz: 对，等会儿安装完后再重新编译
<tenzu> testing
<^k^> tenzu, ....  21:56 
<tenzu> testing
<^k^> tenzu, ....  21:57 
<SuperXXC> 为什么Empathy不能显示人名字?
<SuperXXC> ...
<qsdiy> 毛泡
<huangg> SuperXXC: 好像可以的吧
<SuperXXC> 拿到我的设置不合适?
<SuperXXC> 我只里只有图像
<vicwjb> docbook的screen怎么加一个标题呢？
<cfy> happyaron: 额。
<cfy> happyaron: 我最后给你的是中文版的呀。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 还是看英文版吧。。。你看2.6.4....
<cfy> happyaron: 我还有3rd,english,要么？
<happyaron> cfy: 给我的是英文啊。
<cfy> happyaron: 阿？
<cfy> happyaron: 最后一个也是？
<cfy> 哦，那我搞错了。。。
<happyaron> cfy: Programming Perl 3rd么
<spriteboy> SD
<cfy> happyaron: http://www.pgsqldb.org/mwiki/index.php/ProgrammingPerl
<^k^> ⇪ title: ProgrammingPerl - PostgreSQL 中文维基, PostgreSQL 中文站, PostgreSQL 中国社区, PostgreSQL Chinese community
<cfy> happyaron: 恩。
<MaskRay> cfy: 有 3rd edition pdf 版么？
<cfy> happyaron: 中文版。
<cfy> MaskRay: 有
<happyaron> cfy: 我看Learing perl里还提到了一个书，Alpaca).
<MaskRay> cfy: 求地址
<happyaron> cfy: alpaca是什么书
<cfy> MaskRay: http://cfy.googlecode.com/files/programming-perl-3rd-pdf.7z
<cfy> happyaron: 问 MaskRay ,不清楚。呵呵
<happyaron> MaskRay: Alpaca是什么书？
<cfy> MaskRay: 解压密码 agamettwvfhaqeqxOei4lK~6uepdtbbghrlrswolaa
<MaskRay> cfy: Intermediate Perl 吧
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。
<cfy> happyaron: intermediate perl不错，介绍很多‘中间’的技术
<happyaron> cfy: pdf？
<cfy> happyaron: 而，mastering perl则介绍了一些很酷的东西
<cfy> happyaron: ?
<cfy> happyaron: 恩
<happyaron> cfy: 有pdf么？
<cfy> happyaron: 哪本？
<happyaron> cfy: 不介意的话把著名的几本都给我吧，我自己翻翻看哪本先看哪本后看。
<cfy> happyaron: 你说intermediate perl?那我整理下，发论坛好了XD，明天传，我可能要断网了。
<cfy> happyaron: 我下了挺多的，质量层次不齐
<happyaron> cfy: OK
<cfy> happyaron: 我全部发下好了。不过书真是很多。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 哪次聚会，我可以全部传给你XD
<happyaron> cfy: 呵呵。
<cfy> happyaron: 还有别的一些perl的书
<cfy> happyaron: 你也开始学习perl了？
<cfy> MaskRay: 那本programming perl翻译确实不行。。。还是看英文吧。。。。
<basncy> linux 网络编程在国内有没有出路？搞计算机网络通信，做路由器，防火墙这些的。
<happyaron> cfy: 考虑学perl ing
<MaskRay> cfy: 刚好学英文
<zhousm> perl 难学不
 * Kandu 圍觀 happyaron 墜入 Perl 的苦海
<happyaron> Kandu: ...
<happyaron> zhousm: 据说是比较难
<happyaron> Learning Perl上辩解称这是tradeoff...
<zhousm> 呵呵  那我还是打消这个念头了
<happyaron> basncy: 去华为？
<MaskRay> zhousm: 学那些用来替代 grep sed awk 的部分的话很容易
<basncy> happyaron, 不清楚能去哪里。
<happyaron> MaskRay: perl和awk谁更快？
<MaskRay> happyaron: 不知道
<MaskRay> zhousm: sed 功能太简单，awk 语法太畸形
<happyaron> 呃
<zhousm> MaskRay, 我太菜了
<zhousm> MaskRay, 我现在linux都不怎么会
<MaskRay> zhousm: 而且 sed awk 都有各种各样的版本
<MaskRay> zhousm: mawk nawk gawk ...，还都有些不同
<happyaron> gawk该死掉了。
<ofan> perl很难学?
<wowoto> 对了，我来了，rxvt如何导入最新配置~~~~~~~~~~
<ofan> 只知道难看,看来又多了一属性..
<wowoto> 或者谁有好看的配置，给一个
<ofan> wowoto: xrdb -load ~/.Xresources
<wowoto> ofan: thx
<zhousm> 我一直在纳闷什么是gawk ....
<wowoto> 谁有好看的配置，给一个
<ofan> rxvt有啥好不好看的
<wowoto> ofan: 我现在的配置 太暗
<wowoto> 字的颜色太淡
<zhousm> 实在是太菜了.....
<ofan> wowoto: 就背景色
<ofan> 自己调调完事
<wowoto> ofan:没看懂
<wowoto> ofan: 没那时间
<ofan> wowoto: 用不了你10分钟
<wowoto> ofan: 10m拿来泡mm
<ofan> wowoto: 凸 - -
<xiaofan> wowoto: 。。。。。。。。。
<xiaofan> 中指
<vicwjb>  :-[
<wowoto> xiaofan: me too
<micheal> 思春了。怎么办？
<xiaofan> micheal: 下片去
<micheal> xiaofan:  我灰机飞过后有心理阴影。
<happyaron> 有人用scim么？
<happyaron> scim似乎有个日本人又开始做些一般维护了。
<xiaofan> micheal: 为什么
<micheal> xiaofan: 一种负罪感，你有过吗？
<xiaofan> micheal: 你意淫的是？？？
<micheal> xiaofan: ？ 不懂。
<xiaofan> micheal: 那干吗谈负罪感？我只有意淫我心中的女神就会这样‘
<desksong> 有无用 scite的
<desksong> 杂个解决的 fcitx 的输入问题的？
<huangg> xiaofan: 你的女神是睡
<huangg> xiaofan: 你的女神是谁
<micheal> xiaofan: 我没映射到真人身上，只是每次过后，就会叹息“唉，怎么又灰机了”
<wowoto> desksong: 哪来的问题
<xiaofan> huangg: 一年前的漂亮女同学
<desksong> wowoto: 就是说，fcitx无法在scite里面输入中文
<huangg> xiaofan: 这得有多少的罪恶感
<huangg> xiaofan: 几年纪了
<Warm_HUG> 闲的蛋疼
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/131002.htm
<wowoto> desksong:哦 不懂
<Warm_HUG> 你们
<xiaofan> huangg: 不知道
<ofan> 清华推出IPv6专用的紫狐浏览器
<ofan> 主要特色就是通过IPv6隧道技术能访问ipv6, facebook和一系列google服务。
<micheal> xiaofan: 想恋爱，可又没条件恋爱你会怎么办？
<huangg> ofan: 主页都进不去了
<huangg> ofan: 被和谐？
<wowoto> ofan: for  linux？
<ofan> 悲剧
<ofan> wowoto: for win
 * huangg 你们那边进的去吗
<ofan> 以前我还进去过
<xiaofan1> 这烂手机  总掉线
<ofan> http://www.androided.me/5-interesting-facts-about-android/
<FoxHelo> :)
<xiaofan1> 现在哪个网站用的ipv6ip地址？
<FoxHelo> 有没有人在用stardict啊，为什么我的stardict在ubuntu默认的主题下，桌面右上角的那个区域图标显示不正常啊？
<gzk_> 什么玩意，我装个试试
<xiaofan1> FoxHelo: 我
<xiaofan1> FoxHelo: 不知道。o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<FoxHelo> xiaofan1: 那你的正常吗？
<gzk> apt-get 装了，到哪个目录去找到它
<NeoKipling[CN]> FoxHelo: i use dict
<xiaofan1> FoxHelo: 正常
<FoxHelo> xiaofan1: 那为什么我的那个提示图标背景是白色的，好不和谐啊！
<xiaofan1> FoxHelo: 我有时候也有  换到kde桌面就好了。于是干脆用kde
<gzk> 可能是显卡性能不行，又开启了不少炫的功能，正常。对了这东西装了到哪去找。
<FoxHelo> xiaofan1: 原来如此，前段时间我一直用苹果的主题，还没用看出来，现在换回默认的主题，才发现这个东西好丑啊
<lainme> gzk: 新立得里找到，右键选属性。或者dpkg -L 软件名
<xiaofan1> FoxHelo: 苹果？你唯美主义阿
<desksong> 怎么安装版本比较低的软件阿》
<xiaofan1> 各位有没有发现fedora的gnome在开3D情况下，拖动窗口会崩溃。
<FoxHelo> xiaofan1: 没有啦，只是尝试下，我装的是Macbuntu来美化的，结果到10.10后发现它那个globalmenu有点问题，Place下面的条目都是重复的，而且还老死！
<desksong> 比如说 gthumb，看图，看的好好的，现在做的那么二
<desksong> 启动半天，看图功能也弱了
<desksong> 蛋疼阿
<xiaofan1> FoxHelo: 我fedora
<gzk> 我用compiz，效果是不错，但太耗资源了，有时连底部的工具栏都成白色一片了。
<FoxHelo> xiaofan1: 那你是在用fedora KDE
<xiaofan1> gzk: 它很脆弱的
<desksong> 如何安装低版本的gthumb阿？
<xiaofan1> FoxHelo: 我之前用的是gbome。但是它太脆了   就用kde了
<xiaofan1> FoxHelo: 是gnome
<gzk> KDE，GB应该都差不多。既然默认了GB，就用这个了。呵呵
<FoxHelo> xiaofan1: 我也用过一段时间的KDE，不过是opensuse的，fedora14出来的时候，用了下它的KDE，结果发现整的怪怪的，就有换回ubuntu gnome的怀抱了！
<FoxHelo> xiaofan1: 我觉的KDE
<FoxHelo> xiaofan1: KDE的界面还是SUSE整的比较好看
<xiaofan1> FoxHelo: 我开始用就是这感觉  但是习惯就可以
<xiaofan1> FoxHelo: 现在我设置得乖乖的了
<xiaofan1> FoxHelo: opensu是我心中的痛
<FoxHelo> xiaofan1: 其实都还好啦，ubuntu可能源比较方便点，界面优化的也还可以！省的自己去折腾！
<FoxHelo> xiaofan1: Novell把SUSE都卖掉了！Opensuse将来不知到会怎么样？
<xiaofan1> FoxHelo: ubuntu很另类的。就像孤立的小孩一样，什么都不一样。我可不习惯。但是源确实最好的
<gzk> 只要kernel稳定，源稳定，其它的都好说。
<happyaron> gzk: 大发行版kernel问题都不大
<FoxHelo> xiaofan1: 是啊，ubuntu的源发展的很好！ubuntu11.04的界面会抛弃gnome，用unity！
<xiaofan1> FoxHelo: 将来做得好的话  我肯定会买
<happyaron> FoxHelo: unity也是用gnome的
<FoxHelo> happyaron: 后端依旧是gnome，前端改了样子，是吧？
<xiaofan1> FoxHelo: ubuntu的源能在fedora就好了
<happyaron> FoxHelo: 差不多
<FoxHelo> KDE都从3到4好久了，gnome 3现在还没又出来，不知到出来了之后效果怎么样？
<FoxHelo> xiaofan1: fedora的源也还好吧，用163的加上rpmfusion，一般就OK了！
<gzk> stardic的具体用法是怎样的，不好意思，我才从win过来没两天，所以对linux内核来说可以说是个白，问得有点，呵呵
<happyaron> gzk: http://people.ubuntu.com/~happyaron/udc-cn/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu 桌面培训
<xiaofan1> FoxHelo: 是吗  不过现在对我来说没什么了  因为我爱上了源代码软件了
<gzk> 桌面培训没什么看的，网上下了个50几M的PDF，半天就翻完了。
<FoxHelo> xiaofan1: 牛！你用过最近出来的Linux QQ没有？
<FoxHelo> gzk: stardic？你是说stardict吗？
<xiaofan1> FoxHelo: 直接去下源代码的。为自己的机子编译着安装。这个性能好多了   QQ我没有去关注  听说要开源
<gzk> 最新的linuxQQ没什么改观，装了wine-QQ又卡得要死，要在ub下用QQ还是有点缺陷的，还不支持超级群
<xiaofan1> FoxHelo: 用者咋样？
<FoxHelo> xiaofan1: 我试了下，好像还是和上一版差不错，有时打开的时候，整个窗体都是白色的，根本用不了！
<xiaofan1> FoxHelo: 没电了  我下了
<gzk> 老样子，不知道是不是解决了崩溃问题，系统带的要崩溃，后来改了下配置文件，不崩溃了，最新的下载后覆盖了原来的文件，现在就用着，没崩溃，也不知道是原来配置的作用还是新版本的作用
<xiaofan1> FoxHelo: 腾讯的不用也罢
<FoxHelo> xiaofan1: 偶尔用下Webqq
<gebjgd> gzk< 不支持超级群。还是慢。继续web2 qq
<gzk> 在中国这个神奇的国度，不用QQ是不行的。
<gzk> GFW砌得老高，这几天网络好像又抽风了。
<ofan> http://www.foreignpolicy.com/articles/2010/12/28/chinese_and_indian_entrepreneurs_are_eating_americas_lunch?page=full
<ofan> 这篇文章很好
<gzk> 我在控制面板上显示的时间跟实际时间不对，差近1个小时，怎么回事，但是点进去编辑时间，发现里面的时间是对的。
<mza_> 整了个chromium的源码，都编译了半个小时了还没弄完……
<hyy> 浏览器？
<gebjgd> mza_< 蛋疼
<rothsdad> 应该没有人了吧
<mza_> 有人有人……
<rothsdad> 额。。。
<rothsdad> 果然有夜猫子哦
<mza_> 还没编译完该死的chromium……
<mza_> 都一个消失了
<mza_> 小时
<rothsdad> 我用的是arch的二进制包
<mza_> 我现在后悔了……
<mza_> 我用的时aur里面的dev……
<rothsdad> 。。。
<mza_> 可怜我的4核cpu，我简直没想到这么恐怖
<rothsdad> 4核，这个酷
<rothsdad> 我还是很老的笔记本
<mza_> 所有的都是浮云……
<rothsdad> 浮云
<mza_> 我已经果断ctrl+c了
<mza_> 1
<mza_> 想弄个dev，看看支持html5如何……
<rothsdad> 恩，有魄力
<mza_> 主要是我不想开着电脑睡觉……
<mza_> 字体还是虚啊……
<gebjgd> mza_< ？
<gebjgd> mza_< 开aa了么？
<mza_> 什么aa？
<mza_> 插件？
<gebjgd> mza_< 你说什么字体发虚？
<mza_> chromium
<gebjgd> mza_< 没那个问题
<hyy> mza_:字体可以改的
<gebjgd> mza_< 估计是我把win下的字体拷贝过来的缘故。清晰的很
<mza_> 改成文泉了
<mza_> 感觉和ff比比较毛
<lieve>  /topic
<Jagdwurst> http://perlgeek.de/blog-en/perl-6/perl-6-in-2010.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: blog | Perlgeek.de :: Perl 6 in 2010
<mic_> HI
<^k^> mic_, 好  02:09 
<mic_> 好
<mic_> 还没休息呢？
<mic_> 第一次用irc
<mic_> 这是不是就和QQ的群一样啊，俺菜鸟，不懂
<mic_> 没人说话，
<mic_> quit
<mic> 我只是试试命令
<mic> 我要睡觉觉了，哈哈
<mic> ／quit
<mic> m
<larry1> 有人在没?
<gebjgd> larry1< ?
<larry1> gebjgd: evolution每次启动都会询问是否高置为默认客户端这个怎么解决啊?
<gebjgd> larry1< thunderbird
<larry1> 可是evolution里有很多邮件,可以导入么?
<^k^>  06:23
#ubuntu-cn 2010-12-30
<Warm_HUG> 早上好 优半兔
<jiero> 早好。
<jiero> 下载了 0.A.D.的中国阵营，是以汉朝为根基的。来建议吧。
<ofan> 0ad属于什么类型的
<calebot> 大家都度假去了？
<GodKiller> calebot: 苦命的人都在上班
<noahbentusi> ibus输入法 终于弄好了. 敢情是 ~/.ibus/tables/下面一个表数据文件 坏了.
<noahbentusi> sqlites 多数据文件 联合查询 是怎么做的?
<noahbentusi> attach database "pathname" as dataname
<noahbentusi> 今天 怎么这么冷清?
<DraZet> 哈喽哈
<DraZet> 洒家来了
<noahbentusi> 上班点这么晚 ？
<DraZet> 没 是上来的晚一点而已
<DraZet> 呵呵
<iFvwm> 明天就炒了你
<iFvwm> 胆子这么大
<DraZet> boss这几天不在
<DraZet> 明天休假
<DraZet> 明天就不上班了
<iFvwm> 明天才周5啊。
<DraZet> 年假 有一天必须要休掉
<soiamso> iFvwm: 明天不是1号吧
<iFvwm> 可怜的新人。1天年假
<jyf1987> fuck gtalk等不上了
<iFvwm> soiamso: 当然不是
<soiamso> jyf1987: 为什么上不了了？
<iFvwm> jyf1987: 看提示
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 有没有比xosview更好看点点相同工具
<iFvwm> 人傻没办法。 jyf1987
<jyf1987> soiamso: ssl连不上
<jyf1987> iFvwm: fuck you
<iFvwm> 有啊。
<iFvwm> desklets
<jyf1987> 有多大
<iFvwm> 猜
<DraZet> iFvwm: 恩 无奈 不过明年就好了 15天年假+今年的3天年假 瓦咔咔 爽翻了
<jyf1987> DraZet: 靠 这么好
<iFvwm> 额。第2年就有15天？
<soiamso> jyf1987:我在京东买了台电脑回家diy, 买1333的内存 发货竟然是 800，我赚了。如果我不跟那快递说
<iFvwm> 死法国佬这么清闲
<jyf1987> soiamso: 你那如何
<jyf1987> soiamso: 俄 那你还得负责卖出去 看来你时间不值钱
<soiamso> jyf1987: 可以上，gmail里面那个
<jyf1987> soiamso: 那个真麻烦 还要开web
<iFvwm> root	jabber - Logging in: Converting stream to TLS
<iFvwm> 	root	jabber - Logging in: Connected to server, logging in
<jyf1987> 诶 算了 就这么高吧  我去jaim高个账户
<iFvwm> 不废话嘛。说了人傻没办法
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 你个幸灾乐祸点家伙 我诅咒你一世无夫
<iFvwm> 喜欢躲
<soiamso> jyf1987: 是啊，所以我直接退了，但是退回来的是 两条 800, 比第一次更离谱，第一次就发错一条。我觉得京东在考验顾客，准备钓鱼执法
<iFvwm> 你女人才这样反思维
<jyf1987> soiamso: 额 那小心点 别为了两条内存坐8年牢
<iFvwm> tenzu:
<soiamso> jyf1987: 你是在哪里下载的gtalk ?
<soiamso> jyf1987: 有两个版本的
<jyf1987> soiamso: pidgin阿 谁用win32版本
<DraZet> 嘿嘿 现在法国那边没人 公司人也不多了
<iFvwm> 未压缩尺寸： 569k
<iFvwm> 未压缩尺寸： 434k
<iFvwm> 谁用屁精
<jyf1987> 我被
<iFvwm> 你屁精？
<jyf1987> 你是屁里呢
<tenzu> iFvwm: ??
<iFvwm> tenzu: 围观淫妇屁精
<iFvwm> tenzu: 你干嘛跑了
<tenzu> iFvwm: 我的notify-send又不工作了
<iFvwm> 还准备要你发点好玩的
<iFvwm> term执行嘛
<Kandu> jyf1987: py 不能像 perl 一樣用單行腳本吧？ (perl -e "xxx")
<iFvwm> 可以吧
<jyf1987> Kandu: 也有阿 但是py在这一方面不如pl
<iFvwm> lerosua:
<jyf1987> 你最多定义个lambda来玩玩
<iFvwm> lerosua: 叫xx来这
<noahbentusi> echo "xxx" | python?
<jyf1987> python --help
<noahbentusi> python -c "print('hello')"
<iFvwm> 屁眼是哪年出来的
<noahbentusi> 这个可以.
<jyf1987> 1989 今天早上我刚好查了
<iFvwm> 额
<jyf1987> noahbentusi: 你那个是py3k语法了吧
<noahbentusi> python 2.6.6
<tenzu> iFvwm: notify-send不工作，咋整？
<jyf1987> 2.6里就print变函数了？
<soiamso> noahbentusi: 都开始3系列了
<noahbentusi> 试了, 没问题...
<soiamso> jyf1987: 所有版本里面print 都是函数吧
<noahbentusi> 2.6.x已经开始 推广 3 语法了吧.
<iFvwm> tenzu: 说了啊。term执行。看提示
<soiamso> jyf1987: 只是没有强制加 ( )
<jyf1987> soiamso: 额 不是 不信你用py25看看
<tenzu> iFvwm: 毛动静都没有
<noahbentusi> 现在是过渡版本. python 3k的初级阶段....而且会有一个很长时期的初级阶段.
<iFvwm> 贴命令嘛。
<jyf1987> 我想去找个py3k点书学习学习
<soiamso> jyf1987: 我2.4 就开始用， 可能我脑子有问题，分不请现在与过去了
<iFvwm> 总要给提示啊。或者开ssh。 tenzu 要不我猜？
<tenzu> iFvwm: 行了，解决了，靠神不如靠自己
<iFvwm> 估计又是犯傻了。 tenzu :D
<Kandu> py 用單行腳本非常不方便吧。要考慮空格縮進的問題
<jyf1987> soiamso: 是可以 我记反了
<jyf1987> Kandu: 是阿 所以没必要用
<tenzu> iFvwm: 其实，是我忘了装Notify-osd
<iFvwm> osd? 和这何干哦
<iFvwm> 打倒屁眼
<tenzu> 神你真粗鲁
<iFvwm> 偶尔
<lei_> grep error error.log 请问如何将他返回的值转换成字符串
<jyf1987> Kandu: 你要完py了？
<iFvwm> lei_: 难道不是字符串？
<iFvwm> jyf1987: 你真粗鲁
<Kandu> jyf1987: 不是，有時候有些小工作（管理，整理日誌）什麼的，想用用腳本
<Kandu> jyf1987: 先比較下哪個比較適合
<lei_> iFvwm: 好像不是吧cliofetion -f mobileno -p password -t receive_mobileno -d ｜grep error error.log 我 这个命令没用啊
<jyf1987> Kandu: 一次性工具我也推荐pl 但是如果你是做小工具长期用 py也没问题
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 额 我是粗 但不鲁阿
<Kandu> jyf1987: 肯定不會用 perl 的，這麼難看的東西
<Kandu> jyf1987: 審美白痴才用的 XD
<ofan> Kandu: perl党会批斗你的...
<jyf1987> Kandu: 这取决于你点审美观 其实我是希望走perl那一套用符号表示类型点方法 然后py这套强制缩进得
<iFvwm> 支持入门低的，使用vb
<iFvwm> lei_: grep的返回，怎么可以说不是字符串呢
<jyf1987> GodKiller: 杀狗点 你来拉
<GodKiller> 。。。
<soddyque__> 有linux下的监听本地http的工具吗?
<GodKiller> jyf1987: 九月份你这是
<soddyque__> 比如windows下的httpwatch
<noahbentusi> python, perl. 萝卜 白菜 各有所爱.
<jyf1987> GodKiller: 现在冬天了 想吃狗肉
<ofan> 九月份..
<iFvwm> 监听啥内容
<iFvwm> 不是九月份吧
<GodKiller> jyf1987: 九月份你太残忍了，不知道狗是人类最好的朋友吗
 * GodKiller jyf
<soddyque__> 用python写的一段请求...监听python宿主
<lei_> iFvwm: 我新建了一个变量，grep error error.log > $a 。不能保存到$a啊
<iFvwm> 。
<iIlL10oO> ruby -e "xxx"
<iFvwm> 这概念模糊了
<iFvwm> bash，你应该用a=`grep xxx yyy`; echo $a
<zzmfish> soddyque__: 试试wireshark
<soiamso> soddyque__: squid ?
<jyf1987> GodKiller: 就是因为好 所以要吃到肚子力 永远在一起
<iFvwm> 不明白宿主所指
<soddyque__> 恩。
<soddyque__> 我些的是一段python脚本。。。python负责和外面打交道。
<silenceCHAO> jyf1987 你要把你老婆也吃到肚子里/
<iFvwm> silenceCHAO: 你错了。他没lp的
<soddyque__> 我想要看看具体的post请求。所以需要监听他提交的那些数据.
<silenceCHAO> iFvwm 那女朋友
<iFvwm> 也没
<jyf1987> silenceCHAO: 除非老婆是狗 :D
<iFvwm> 他中性的
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 这事情你管不着
<iFvwm> 好罗。我不说了
<silenceCHAO> jyf1987 你要把你的计算机吃肚子里？终结者III？
<ofan> 是V吧
<lei_> iFvwm: 搞定了，看来得研究下｀，以前从没见过｀谢谢
<jyf1987> silenceCHAO: 如果他们以后推出纳米计算集群点话 可以考虑
<silenceCHAO> jyf1987 估计等不到了，2012，马上2011了
<ofan> 爱因斯坦爷爷会来救我们的..
<jyf1987> rtmeme: RT @shallby_ RT @xie107: 结婚以前自己那是吉普越野车，愿意往哪开就往哪开，爱怎么开怎么开。结婚后那就是火车啦，那得按轨道跑，准时准点还不能出轨。若有孩子了，不仅不能出轨，还得拉货。
<soiamso> soddyque__: 可以用 eclipse 的  tcp/ip monitor
<soiamso> soddyque__: 如果你是开发的话
<jyf1987> silenceCHAO: 船票造好了
<silenceCHAO> jyf1987 造好了？伪造的船票都可以/
<soiamso> jyf1987: 你是哪个阶段了？ 在路轨上跑的越野车？
<soddyque__> 可惜不是...仅仅拿来应用
<jyf1987> silenceCHAO: 没有人查票
<jyf1987> soiamso: 额 我还属于骑自行车阶段
<DraZet_>  马拉火车
<silenceCHAO> jyf1987 那天来了，我直接去下海游泳
<jyf1987> silenceCHAO: 我还是造个热气球吧
<jyf1987> 船也是靠不住得
<noahbentusi> 气球 靠谱.
<ofan> 被外星人绑架
<silenceCHAO> 不知道爬喜马拉雅顶会不会被淹到
<DraZet_> 这里有混哲思的么
<ofan> 有号 不混
<noahbentusi> 哲思 是什么?
<DraZet> http://www.zeuux.org/
<jyf1987> 哲思好无聊
<GodKiller> silenceCHAO: 热气球吧  靠谱，升到大气层以上
<soiamso> soddyque__: 只能wireshark 了，
<DraZet> ofan: 平时混哪里？
<soiamso> jyf1987: 你这句话是来钓鱼的吧
<silenceCHAO> GodKiller 全球巨变，风向什么的都不好把握控制，不太靠谱
<DraZet> 淫淫还是性浪？
<GodKiller> silenceCHAO: 大气以上还有风？
<ofan> DraZet: irc.. 豆瓣 gmail
<soddyque__> soiamso: 好大的个儿...42mb.
<jyf1987> soiamso: 额
<DraZet> ofan: 豆瓣id 多少啊
<silenceCHAO> GodKiller 大气平流层上不去
<jyf1987> 清华又折腾了个浏览器出来
<DraZet> jyf1987: 什么内核的？
<GodKiller> jyf1987: 用了，打不开网页
<silenceCHAO> GodKiller 不定想降落都下不来
<GodKiller> DraZet: FIREFOX
<GodKiller> silenceCHAO: 折腾你的诺亚方舟去吧
<jyf1987> DraZet: 基于gecko
<jyf1987> GodKiller: 他说是针对ipv6得
<DraZet> jyf1987: 哦 没吸引力了 科研单位 没事造什么轮子啊
<silenceCHAO> GodKiller 。。。没那么多木材
<jyf1987> DraZet: 就为了让清华学生直接穿墙 估计
<iIlL10oO>  \192  \250 rKZ \187 I \183  \13  \136  \216  \246  \252
<DraZet> jyf1987: 穿墙没国外中转站 用神器都米有用
<jyf1987> DraZet: ipv6目前不封吧
<DraZet> iIlL10oO: utf-8
<iIlL10oO> DraZet: 呵呵
<DraZet> jyf1987: 不在校园内 暂时用不上
<jyf1987> 阿 对阿 老子设置下ipv6不就哦了
<ofan> DraZet: http://www.douban.com/people/ofan/
<DraZet> jyf1987: 你能用么？
<DraZet> ofan: 哦了 回去加你
<jyf1987> DraZet: 有个zky点server
<DraZet> jyf1987: 啥意思？
<jyf1987> 不说了
<DraZet> 花儿乐队的歌曲真给力啊
<jyf1987> DraZet: 恩 尤其是 嘻唰唰开头
<iamfbi> 花儿?
<DraZet> 恩
<iamfbi> 好像都是90后才听这些歌
<DraZet> 嘻唰唰啦 鹊桥会拉 神码的 真欢乐啊
<iamfbi> ubuntu现在这么年轻化了么
<sitaback> 90后也快20了
<ofan> iamfbi: 这里人都很年轻
<silenceC1AO> empathy等不上了google-talk了。。
<iamfbi> 我以为都是老程序员才用LINXU
<jyf1987> silenceC1AO: 屁精一样
<silenceC1AO> jyf1987 也登不上了？
<iamfbi> 你们有没有检查Load/Unload Cycle Count，增加速度如何？
<zyr> 花儿有新歌？
<jyf1987> silenceC1AO: 当然 刚才我不还说了
<DraZet> 用1ge随便听到
<silenceC1AO> google-talk被墙了？
<jyf1987> 显然
<silenceC1AO> 天朝太强大了
 * wzlxx emacs 里使用scheme mode，默认的扩展名是什么？
<ofan> 没被墙
<silenceC1AO> ？
<silenceC1AO> 你可以登录？
<wzlxx> ofan: emacs 里使用scheme mode，默认的扩展名是什么？
<ofan> wzlxx: 不会..
<ofan> silenceC1AO: 正在上
<wzlxx> o
<silenceC1AO> 。。。
<silenceC1AO> 我这里登录不了了
<silenceC1AO> 深圳
 * wzlxx 吃饭～
<FrankLvWeb> <<EOF 这个在shell中叫啥术语来着？ ABS中看到过找不着了
<jyf1987> 209.85.229.125
<sitaback> money cloud meet
<guanml> EOF  , end of file
<noahbentusi> very sad
<DraZet> gtalk 我一直上不去
<jyf1987> DraZet: 哥也是
<DraZet> jyf1987: 你公司也屏蔽啊
<jyf1987> DraZet: 应该是墙点原因
<ofan> 我的可以~
<tenzu> jyf1987: 难怪linuxcn没看到你
<DraZet> ofan: 炫耀贴
<jyf1987> tenzu: 在找wind开账户
<ofan> linuxcn是gtalk群么?
<jyf1987> py25的源码包哪里有下得
<ofan> 没人鸟.. 吃饭去>.
<chattan> ...
<chattan> Where is the sourceslist menu in Ubuntu 10.10?
<chattan> I cant find it in mianmenu
<chattan> any1 help me ?
<zyr> "/etc/apt"
<chattan> thanks
<chattan> i get it
<chattan> right click the menu, edit menu, go to admin, and put a checkbox next to it.
<Beetle> 问一下，OpenMPI
<Beetle> 如果不是在单机多核，而是多个node上，效果和MPICH2一样吗？
<Beetle> 或者比 Charm++ 呢
<Kandu> jyf1987: 感覺用 shell 的  << 功能來寫命令列式 python 也不錯
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<martincow> 在这请教一个问题，我的系统无论用什么浏览器，都上不了google。
<martincow> 网页为空白。。只提示下载一个为 search没后缀名的文件
<cfy> iFvwm: 哈。ee你要不要,lol
<cfy> iFvwm: 好书阿。
<randy_> MaskRay, 其他网站的
<cfy> iFvwm: 还有精通正则表达式这本书
<MaskRay> randy_: ?
<randy_> MaskRay, 我是说其他网站都正常？
<cfy> MaskRay: http://pastebin.ca/2033899
<spriteKid> :G
<cfy> MaskRay: 看这里，有没有你需要的书
<MartinSB> 正常的。。。
<MartinSB> 在我机子的WIN7下也正常。。
<MaskRay> cfy: 我瞧瞧
<MaskRay> cfy: Web Client Programming with Perl
<MaskRay> cfy: Web Client Programming with Perl
<MaskRay> cfy: Perl For Sysadmins
<cfy> MaskRay: 那你可以期待了。我正在上传，总大小99M,上传速度100KB+...
 * wzlxx scheme 一般以 .scm 为扩展名
<wzlxx> 现在还有用kde的吗？
<MaskRay> cfy: Perl Cookbook 怎么样？各语言的几个 cookbook 似乎都挺好的
<guanml> wzlxx: 有，我就用KDE
<wzlxx> KDE是不是不兼容G的程序？
<cfy> MaskRay: 不清楚阿。你看看。我有时都不想看书。想先把手册看了。
<guanml> 应该说是，G的程序不兼容 KDE 的程序才对
<MaskRay> wzlxx: scheme 用户好
<guanml> 君不见，vbox是qt写的界面，在Gnome桌面下表现良好，这个是Qt花精力写好引擎的
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 俺不是用户，以后估计是，哈哈～还没入门，不过知道好处了
<OooOOooO> qt又不是只能kde用
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 好处是啥
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 牛XX啊～
<OooOOooO> 跨平台.. 帅着呢
<guanml> OooOOooO: 同理，gtk也不是gnome能用
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 一直没有发现计算机与数学有太大的关系～看了scheme知道了～
<OooOOooO> guanml: gtk基本只负责gui  qt包括的东西太多了
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 还没看出来
 * CyrusYzGTt 董曉娟，我愛你
 * CyrusYzGTt is back (gone 00:33:14)
<wzlxx> CyrusYzGTt: 又来～
<noahbentusi> qt太麻烦了. 还扩展了C++语法. 成了一种方言.
<noahbentusi> 还是gtk简洁.
<guanml> OooOOooO: qt的模块做的好阿
<OooOOooO> noahbentusi: 哪里扩展语法了
<CyrusYzGTt> wzlxx§ 我又不是女人，
<noahbentusi> 信号和糟
<Kandu> 擴展 cpp 語法？寫 qt 用什麼語言？
<wzlxx> CyrusYzGTt: 那个是你的上线提示吧？哈哈～
<OooOOooO> noahbentusi: 这不是qt的专利
<guanml> 其实不是谁优秀的问题，是gtk在kde下不给力
<noahbentusi> qt c++不能直接编译. 需要预处理.
<OooOOooO> noahbentusi: qt还麻烦的话,那就真没什么好用的库了
<CyrusYzGTt> wzlxx§ 是，最後的乾淨的想法
<noahbentusi> gtk, 真的很不错. 我蛮喜欢gtkmm的.
<Kandu> noahbentusi: 哦，原來如此
<noahbentusi> 那个 信号系统 做得很不错.
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 你用的啥环境学scheme? emacs+scheme?
<OooOOooO> noahbentusi: 就是这种机制..
<vicwjb> scheme 有中文的书没
<MaskRay> wzlxx: sicp + guile + emacs
<cfy> MaskRay: iFvwm http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=63&t=312124
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - Perl书籍打包下载
<OooOOooO> noahbentusi: 预处理也只是展开宏而已..
<wzlxx> MaskRay: guile不支持括号匹配啊～看一会就晕了～
<noahbentusi> 可怜qt设计的时候 还没有 模板.
<CyrusYzGTt> iFvwm§ ee小賤人淫娃蕩婦，這麼早就來了？
<noahbentusi> 展开宏 需要 qt自己一个展开器. 不能用cpp这样标准的预编译器.
<OooOOooO> noahbentusi: 那又怎样
<OooOOooO> 你只要写一个pro,然后qmake就好了
<OooOOooO> 连Makefile都省了
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 什么是括号匹配？
<noahbentusi> OooOOooO, 没怎样. 止不过, 我喜欢吃 原味瓜子. 你喜欢吃 五香的 罢了.
<cfy> MaskRay: 可以下载了。
<OooOOooO> noahbentusi: 照这么说 你写程序还要编译和连接 多麻烦
<noahbentusi> 我喜欢 简洁, 干净 的东西. 不喜欢 加很多 杂质.
<OooOOooO> 那c/c++显然不适合你
<noahbentusi>   你不遵守 标准. 你就是另类
<OooOOooO> noahbentusi: 什么标准?
<noahbentusi> qt不遵守iso c++
<OooOOooO> 拿里不遵守了
<isgoungoo> ~t
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 呃～我没有说清楚啊，自动匹配啊～要不嵌套多了看不清～
<noahbentusi> 添了 自己的关键字.
<OooOOooO> 我去
<OooOOooO> 还第一次知道..
<OooOOooO> 啥关键字?
<noahbentusi> 需要 自己 预处理 才可以处理.
<noahbentusi> slots
<isgoungoo> 这里面的机器人怎么使用
<Pwnna> noahbentusi: python
<noahbentusi> signals
<isgoungoo> ~t hangzhou
<wzlxx> perl书如此之大～
<OooOOooO> noahbentusi: 哥们,你仔细去看看这些是啥
<isgoungoo> ^t
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 你用什么环境？
<isgoungoo> ^t hangzhou
<wzlxx> MaskRay: emacs+scheme插件，还不太会用～
<vicwjb> 信号和槽算宏把
<noahbentusi> 那不是宏. 如果是宏的话. 干嘛还要用qt自己命令先处理一遍?
<noahbentusi> 直接用cpp不就好了?
<wzlxx> OooOOooO: 你是？
 * wzlxx ofan 啊，呵呵～我说呢～
<OooOOooO> noahbentusi: 用宏可以实现,不过非常麻烦
<OooOOooO> noahbentusi: 没有预处理来的简单
<noahbentusi> moc
<OooOOooO> noahbentusi: 预处理以后的都是标准的c++代码
<noahbentusi> 预处理之前 那是什么? 不就是一种 c++方言吗?
<noahbentusi> 预处理之前, 不是 iso标准代码.
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 什么叫 scheme 插件？
<noahbentusi> 我说的就是这个.
<OooOOooO> noahbentusi: 如果是方言,那现有的编译器就无法编译
<OooOOooO> noahbentusi: 如果你全用宏写 可不可以说也是一种方言
<noahbentusi> 你直接用g++, 编译没有预处理过的qt代码看看?
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 糗，我也不知道怎么说了～就是scheme mode
<OooOOooO> noahbentusi: 有的用宏来模拟basic/pascal的语法
<wzlxx> 不是～
<noahbentusi> OooOOooO, qt那套东西, 用宏是不能完全实现的.
<OooOOooO> 鸡同鸭讲
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 那有什么解释器
<OooOOooO> noahbentusi: 是你不会实现而已
<larry1> 有个问题哈
<wzlxx> http://lifegoo.pluskid.org/wiki/Slime.html
<larry1> 我在kde下每次启动evolution时都会被询问是否被设置为否认邮箱，这个问题要怎么解决呢？
<vicwjb> 用kmail好了
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 那个貌似是common lisp
<larry1> 可是我有好多邮件在evolution 啊
<noahbentusi> OooOOooO, 真无聊. 不知道到底是在争论. 总之qt的信号系统, 很丑, 很怪. 我知道这是历史原因.
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 那 clisp 没 define
<noahbentusi> public slots: void foo();   这种写法, 宏如何展开?
<OooOOooO> noahbentusi: 那就别说了呗,你觉的丑,我还觉得美呢
<wzlxx> 我说我怎么不能用那个，我都是emacs写，guile执行
<noahbentusi> OooOOooO, 你有办法只用宏, 来兼容 现在qt信号 关键字么? 不使用moc.
<wzlxx> perl v5.10.1  rename
<wzlxx> 我想用用KDE
<larry1> 我是在arch下用的kde，感觉比在ubuntu下的问题少一些
<OooOOooO> noahbentusi: http://doc.troll.no/master-snapshot/metaobjects.html
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 你们卖个小机多少钱一台
<GodKiller> 2011年元旦放假通知： 2011.1.1-2011.1.3放假３天，请大家于放假前将自己手上的工作安排妥当，并于放假前关掉水，电，门窗，整理好自己的桌面，倒掉桌下的垃圾．提前祝大家新年愉快！工作顺心！
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 我不卖小机
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 那你卖什么
<xinli> 恨啊，现在做手机界面，也只有qt可选了，gtk和clutter都不给力啊
<xinli> 触摸界面
<calebot> xinli: meego?
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CBIQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.tpc.org%2Fresults%2Findividual_results%2FHP%2FHP-Superdome-10TB-SQL-02-27-2008-ES.pdf&rct=j&q=hp%20superdome%20price&ei=wBUcTfGQJsrqrAfJpd3zCw&usg=AFQjCNGrWdK4r49VZGJNVSGYtPB3P1N8fQ&sig2=B6On4rfABdRDLicimexpOw&cad=rja
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 我啥都不卖...
<MeaCulpa> xinli: Qt给力
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 卖身
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 看来一套SuperDome也就两三百万
<MopperWhite> hi
<MeaCulpa> 不知道power 7 啥价钱
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 我说的都是美元
<^k^> MopperWhite, 好  13:21 
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 太黑了
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 否则人家为啥要发展x86, vmware, blade
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 什么意思
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 小机的确是贵了点
<larry1> evolution在kde下每次启动都会询问是否成为默认邮箱，这个怎么设置一下让它下次不在问昵？
<MopperWhite> hi
<MopperWhite> 玩个游戏？
<^k^> MopperWhite, 好  13:34 
<silenceC1AO> clamtk的杀毒引擎如何更新？
<MopperWhite> silenceC1AO: 不要再gtalk和IRC上一起问……gtalk是打酱油的地方……
<NoIE> http://sports.163.com/10/1026/18/6JUM7ESL000501FP.html
<NoIE> "最伟大预言帝"章鱼保罗去世 世界杯正确率100%
<wzlxx> debian源里没有KDE？？？？
<silenceC1AO> 。。。。如何升级clamtk的杀毒引擎啊
<wzlxx> debian源里没有KDE？？？？
<wzlxx> debian源里没有KDE？？？？
<rokite> 应该有吧。
<rokite> 不过不用。
<happyaron> wzlxx: 有的。
<happyaron> silenceC1AO: freshclam
<wzlxx> happyaron: 你用的是哪个源？
<CyrusYzGTt> wzlxx§ 如果沒有，又怎麼會叫大便
<happyaron> w
<happyaron> wzlxx: 哪个源都应该有。
<wzlxx> happyaron: 我的没有…
<hxtopqq> debootstrap 有谁玩过这个?
<wzlxx> aptitude install kde
<wzlxx> No candidate version found for kde
<wzlxx> No candidate version found for kde
<wzlxx> No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed.
<wzlxx> 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<hxtopqq> 请教一下
<wzlxx> Need to get 0 B of archives. After unpacking 0 B will be used.
<wzlxx> 我说的不详细，是没有kde-core
<CyrusYzGTt> apt-get install kde-i18n-zhcn
<CyrusYzGTt> wzlxx§ apt-get install kde-i18n-zhcn
<CyrusYzGTt> wzlxx§ apt-get install kdebase kdebase-apps kdebase-bin
<wzlxx> CyrusYzGTt: 这个是什么？我想安装一个kde-core就好了～
<wzlxx> CyrusYzGTt: 光要一个KDE界面就好了～
<CyrusYzGTt> wzlxx§ apt-get install kdebase
<wzlxx> Need to get 297 MB of archives. After unpacking 737 MB will be used.
<wzlxx> 汗～
<CyrusYzGTt> wzlxx§ 依賴問題，就自己決定
<wzlxx> 以前不是有一个core吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> wzlxx§ 自己最好去 debian.org 去找找，
<CyrusYzGTt> wzlxx§ 我也很久沒用debian了，現在用的是fedora12
<CyrusYzGTt> wzlxx§ 我也很久沒用debian了，現在用的是fedora14
<wzlxx> o
<wzlxx> 那谁给推荐个简单好看的WM
<CyrusYzGTt> wzlxx§ icewin
<wzlxx> ICEWIN？
<Kandu> wzlxx: 你在用 squeeze?
<wzlxx> Kandu: sid
<jyf1987> wzlxx: ion3
<wzlxx> jyf1987: 不要瓦片
 * wzlxx 目前系统中就一个fluxbox
<Kandu> wzlxx: sid 太新了吧。 testing 就差不多了
<wzlxx> Kandu: 差不多
<pocoyo> 我就不明白了 这瓦片丑得也有人用？
<Kandu> wzlxx: 我這兒 lenny 倒是有 kdebase
<wzlxx> Kandu: 我也有kdebase,但太多了吧，上去700+M，快比上我的系统了～
<Kandu> wzlxx: <-OO-<
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 需要下载 227 MB/262 MB 的软件包。解压缩后会消耗掉 640 MB 的额外空间。
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 嗯，你用的哪个？
<pocoyo> wzlxx: testing.
<wzlxx> pocoyo: WM
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 默认的
<DraZet> 大便6还没出来啊
<gjp> 大家支持一下我的一个脚本，帮助配置ubuntu的，而且希望受到反馈和建议。
<gjp> http://u.115.com/file/f564e405d7
<gjp> 感谢支持。
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 没有你那么蛋疼。
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 我不知道sid怎样，反正这几天都不新～
<wzlxx> DraZet: 我现在就是6了
<wzlxx> pocoyo: gnome？
<DraZet> wzlxx: rc版本?
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 嗯。 啥新？
<CyrusYzGTt> gjp§ 有fedora的麼？
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 汗，我最小安装，没有X刚开始
<DraZet> wzlxx: 对notebook支持怎么样？ 能跟ubuntu一样哦
<wzlxx> DraZet: 我台式
<DraZet> wzlxx: 哦
<gjp> CyrusYzGTt: 没有，我正在努力的向往我本上安装fedora。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> gjp§ 那等妳了
<gjp> CyrusYzGTt: 不过希望您能帮助修改这个脚本。。。。
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 100M+那个包？
<pocoyo> iso?
<CyrusYzGTt> gjp§ 找ee或者哈皮龍兄
<gjp> CyrusYzGTt: 我下了，上学去。。。。
<jyf1987> 装逼
<gjp> jyf1987: ？？？？？？？？？？？
<CyrusYzGTt> gjp§ 快去吧，爭取多泡幾個漂亮的老師或者同學
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 对，就是那个～
<pocoyo> wzlxx: 。。。那你慢慢装吧。想装啥就装啥，不过装不了13
<iIlL10oO>  \227 \ \0  \0  \0  \1  \16 \ \143  \163  \170 1 \14 N \208 ^ \196 j0j \151 o(Aa>C \186  \232  \4  \0  \0  \0  \2  \1  \0  \1  \28  \0 http://www.emule-project.org \3  \1  \0  \251  \128  \196  \0  \0  \3  \1  \0  \250  \20 0 \16  \16  \3  \1  \0  \254  \0  \0  \0  \0  \0  \0  \0  \0  \0  \0
<jyf1987> pocoyo: :D
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 日死了～刚弄了个sawfish
<DraZet> ？
 * wzlxx 就用sawfish算了，挺好看的～
<bysnn> 有人知道怎么操作gnome 窗口吗？
<bysnn> 按照我自己所能想到的，比如说，我希望ctrl+alt+v 能把gvim窗口显示出来，ctrl+alt+g把google-chrome显示出来,我觉得应该有一个地方，
<bysnn> 首先可以定义窗口,其次对这个定义绑定快捷键,也许象这样一个配置：
<bysnn> ctrl+alt+v WINDOW_NAME gvim
<bysnn> ctrl+alt+g WINDOW_NAME google-chrome
<DraZet> bysnn: 我是使用alt+f2然后敲命令
<bysnn> 对的，但是这只是打开窗口，我要的主要是切换窗口，
<iIlL10oO> 人民币对美元汇率中间价创汇改以来新高 , 说明美国在大师印制美元来兑换RMB, 以换取物资.
<bysnn> 就象一个快捷键绑定到一个窗口上，
<wzlxx> 可以试试sawfish的jump-or-exec我刚看到的～找到了这个WM
<bysnn> wzlxx,你说这个是？
<DraZet> 我嚓 my。opera解封啦
<iFvwm> DraZet: 傻。早就是了
<bysnn> 它能定义窗口吗？
<jyf1987> iIlL10oO: 央行不也在印
<iFvwm> bysnn: 来fvwm。啥要求都搞定。
<DraZet> iFvwm: 我才发现 ee你的blog还是原来的那个么
<wzlxx> bysnn: 可以吧，你看名字就知道了，我不太了解～刚装上～
<iFvwm> 。我很久没去了。 DraZet
<Aerowolf> 请教，有朋友问软件中心点文件退出功能无反应了，哪位知道是什么原因，怎么解决？先谢谢了。
<DraZet> iFvwm: 哦 你现在的主blog是什么啊
<iFvwm> 没写了
<bysnn> iFvwm：fvwm有点太多了，我现在gnome，我只是工作中想加快一点效率，不想整个桌面都换掉
<iFvwm> bysnn: 你试试hotkey或者wmctrl的功能
<iIlL10oO> jyf1987: 比的就是速度
<iIlL10oO> jyf1987: 比的是GDP 搞地皮
<jyf1987> iIlL10oO: 遭殃点都是中国人民nnd
<bysnn> iFvwm：好的，我一会也试试，关键是能用一个id定义一个窗口，这个窗口能被绑定快捷键。
<wzlxx> sawfsh 默认界面：http://kimag.es/view.php?i=43097296.png
<bysnn> wzlxx：　我也在装，装好我看能不能定义窗口
<DraZet> iIlL10oO jyf1987  俩愤愤
<iIlL10oO> jyf1987: 美国是主动印,印完做慈善.我们是被动印.
<iFvwm> bysnn: 思路不对吧。别控制窗口id。应该是找窗口
<jyf1987> DraZet: 你给我2块钱 我就不愤
<iIlL10oO> DraZet: 我只要2块1
<DraZet> jyf1987: ... ... 带暖被？
<bysnn> iFvwm：对的，是找窗口，xprop可以看到窗口属性
<OooOOooO> wzlxx: 真够丑的..
<jyf1987> DraZet: 暖被是特殊服务 得收特种服务费
<iFvwm> bysnn: 找窗口，是wm的标准功能。通过窗口标题等找
<CyrusYzGTt> 我要1.7塊可以買華豐
<DraZet> jyf1987: 不要了
<bysnn> wzlxx： 哦，你说的那个也是一种桌面呀？我不想这么复杂
<wzlxx> bysnn: 在gnome里用不就得了～
<OooOOooO> 用tiling wm
<bysnn> iFvwm： 对的，我看到 WM_CLASS,里基本可以看到gvim
<iIlL10oO> wzlxx: 我喜欢无框,全部用快捷键
<iFvwm> 是啊。wm.class wm.name等。你看下wmctrl的帮助嘛。 bysnn
<bysnn> wzlxx： 是有点失落。。。我只想找一个小工具。
<bysnn> iIlL10oO： 那你怎么换窗口？
<iFvwm> iIlL10oO: 那你不来fvwm
<wzlxx> bysnn: 哦，这样啊～我也是刚好刚装上才给你说的～呵呵～不好意思了，没有别的意思
<iIlL10oO> 凭这点小小的汇率, 整个美国可以一年不用工作.
<bysnn> 我不想搞太复杂，只是想在gnome下用一个快捷键来切换指定窗口。
<NoIE> native file format 是什么意思？
<wzlxx> iIlL10oO: 那你用瓦片吧～
<OooOOooO> bysnn: 用tiling wm,awesome,xmonad噔
<OooOOooO> 等
<iFvwm> 瓦片的控制，差很远的
<iIlL10oO> iFvwm: 我只用 screen + ssh
<bysnn> OooOOooO： 可行吗？
<OooOOooO> NoIE: 本地文件格式
 * wzlxx 其实我只是想找个图标好看一点的，简单的WM，以后不折腾了～
<iFvwm> iIlL10oO: 支持你去地域
<OooOOooO> bysnn: 当然
<bysnn> 装哪几个包？保持在gnome桌面吗？
<iIlL10oO> iFvwm: 不过大家都用桌面,我也只能用一用,不然OUT了
<bysnn> 不要换成别的桌面了
<wzlxx> bysnn: 在gnome里可以用自己习惯的WM的～
<bysnn> 这里的有很多都是些不用桌面的大虾 ：］
<bysnn> 嗯，难道没有什么脚本，或一个命令就能控制窗口吗？
<OooOOooO> 不用桌面指没装de?
<bysnn> 不是的，我是说象iIlL10oO这些朋友，可能用shell更多
<OooOOooO> 奥
<bysnn> 哦应该是iFvwm
<jyf1987> bysnn: ion3可以得 叔
<bysnn> jyf1987？ 真的？
<OooOOooO> 现在习惯用awesome了..
<jyf1987> bysnn: 要骗你我天天喊你叔
<bysnn> 能指定窗口？绑定快捷键？
<bysnn> 我现在装了，我看有什么设置。
<jyf1987> 很显然 我现在就再用
<bysnn> 如果真的话就好了，我找好久。
<wzlxx> 现在gnome的默认WM是什么了？
<OooOOooO> http://www.cnblogs.com/zc22/archive/2010/12/30/1921289.html
<bysnn> nautilus ?
<bysnn> jyf1987, apt-get install ion3好象还缺少东西
<bysnn>  Unable to connect to the session manager.
<jyf1987> bysnn: 不缺了 ubuntu源的可以用
<bysnn> >> /usr/lib/ion3/mod_sm.so: Unable to initialise module mod_sm.
<bysnn> 启动时
<jyf1987> 你什么版本
<bysnn> ubuntu 10.04
<wzlxx> bysnn: 看看这个是不是你想要的～http://jayxie.com/2008/10/06/use-jump-or-exec-without-sawfish.html/comment-page-1
<jyf1987> 那不是跟老子一样么
<jyf1987> 怎么会有问题
<bysnn> jyf1987：对呀，不过刚才安装时有个yes/no,我选了yes...
<bysnn> wzlxx: 谢谢，你这个时，按什么键才呼出来程序？
<wzlxx> bysnn: 按键啊，如果已经启动了就切换到那个程序，如果没有就启动啊～
<jyf1987> bysnn: 那是什么收邮件点吧 这个真2
<bysnn> jyf1987： 我重装，看再有没有提示出来
<bysnn> The version of Ion3 you are installing (version 20090110) may not be the latest version released by the author.                                    │
<bysnn>    │                                                                                                                                                    │
<bysnn>    │ DO NOT send bug reports or questions to the author unless they apply to the latest version, available at:                                          │
<bysnn>    │  http://modeemi.fi/~tuomov/ion/download.html                                                                                                       │
<bysnn>    │                                                                                                                                                    │
<bysnn>    │                                                                                                                                                    │
<^k^> bysnn:...,谁说话这么快,请勿Flood，超过4行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<jyf1987> 额 小孩遭殃了
<jyf1987> 找到kk 要把他撕碎
<CyrusYzGTt> bysnn§ 当前的话题为: Please use utf-8 charset|今天还是没有讲座|论坛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn |维基 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn |直接提问 耐心等待 参看 http://is.gd/5uCDQ |勿Flood 程序片段贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图 http://imagebin.ca |使用机器人请私聊|日志 http://tinyurl.com/ubuntu-cn 今天日志 http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs
<bysnn> 原来不能copy大段程序呀，我新手不了解，罪过。。
<bysnn> jyf1987： 还是那个错误。
<jyf1987> bysnn: 么事 我早就想搞掉机器人了
<bysnn> 你是alt+f2运行ion3吧？
<jyf1987> bysnn: 你把那错误贴到 paste.ubuntu.org.cn看看
<jyf1987> 额 哥
<jyf1987> 重新登录阿
<bysnn> 好的
<chattan> 现在不能上MSN?
<wzlxx> sawfish配置说明so 少啊～
<gzjjrp> 学什么对程序开发有用呢
<chattan> 现在不能上MSN?	
<iamfbi> 请教大家有关Load/Unload Cycle Count的问题
<Azrael_Green> MSN可以上的
<iamfbi> 你们有没有针对这个问题弄过自己的笔记本？
<OooOOooO> gzjjrp: 数学
<OooOOooO> iamfbi: 硬盘的?
<iamfbi> 嗯，原先不是说linux有这个BUG吗
<bysnn> wzlxx： 你说我吗？
<chattan> 可以上？
<gzjjrp> OooOOooO:  我输学刚好很烂。。
<chattan> 你用的什么来上的呢？
<CyrusYzGTt> 是acpi
<chattan> 用自带的Empathy可以上？
<OooOOooO> gzjjrp: 那恭喜了..
<wzlxx> bysnn: 没有，我自己在看
<OooOOooO> iamfbi: 啥Bug
<iFvwm> 不能上的，是rpwt ChanServ
<iamfbi> 是ACPI还是硬盘自己本身的问题？
<iFvwm> chattan:
<OooOOooO> iamfbi: 自己改下硬盘的APM参数就行了
<iFvwm> iamfbi: 别道听途说
<chattan> iFvwm: EE
<iamfbi> Load/Unload Cycle Count计数狂涨啊
<jyf1987> 炸弹这种老头都来了？
<jyf1987> 今天什么日子
<chattan> iFvwm: MSN上不去呀
<iFvwm> 啥老头
<iamfbi> iFvwm：那你们怎么弄？
<iFvwm> rp啊
<iamfbi> 不管他？
<jyf1987> 就跟你差不多年纪点
<chattan> 。。。。。。。。。
<chattan> 你是用什么来上的呢
<iFvwm> iamfbi: 某一个阶段的某版本问题。别说是linux的问题
<iamfbi> 我新笔记本，硬盘才用207小时，Load/Unload Cycle Count计数现在是2776了
<Azrael_Green> 我现在就用Empathy可以MSN呢
<iFvwm> iamfbi: 不管就是。升级就没了
<OooOOooO> iamfbi: hdparm -B 255 /dev/sda
<happyaron> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/131074.htm
<iamfbi> OooOOooO>	这句命令的作用是什么，更改了什么？
<DraZet> iFvwm: 什么版本解决load和unload的问题了啊
<iFvwm> 哈皮。昨天干嘛去了
<happyaron> iFvwm: 昨天你干嘛去了？
<happyaron> iFvwm: 我在的阿。
<iFvwm> 新版本都没。一个设置的事情而已。 DraZet
<iFvwm> happyaron: .. 胡说吧
<iamfbi> 据说在09年初就有这个BUG的修复更新了，但是我体验现在那个计数还是涨得挺快的
<OooOOooO> iamfbi: 硬盘的电源管理参数
<happyaron> iFvwm: 你问cfy，我在考虑入perl的门
<OooOOooO> iamfbi: 你的是台式?
<iFvwm> 额。那要入门的毅力的
<iamfbi> 我另一个硬盘用了几年了还没我这个新的计数那么多
<happyaron> iFvwm: 还有Maskray
<iamfbi> 不是，笔记本
<happyaron> iFvwm: 打算先看看learning perl再做决定。
<iFvwm> happyaron: 其实入门后，比py都容易多了
<happyaron> py的indent好烦人啊。
<iFvwm> 不懂的，才会说代码难看。
<OooOOooO> iamfbi: 应该跟硬盘固件的问题,比如APM设置为128和设置成10是差不多的效果..
<bysnn> jyf1987：看到了吗，我放上去了。
<Azrael_Green> 我觉得py语法很优雅
<jyf1987> bysnn: 哪里？？
<iFvwm> Azrael_Green: 有vb优雅？
<OooOOooO> iamfbi: hdparm -B 254 -M 254 /dev/sda
<iamfbi> OooOOooO>	所以我应该不用管它，让他继续吗
<OooOOooO> iamfbi: 最好设置一下
<jyf1987> happyaron: 入错门很头疼点
<iFvwm> OooOOooO: 设置啥。我把不得快点到期
<happyaron> jyf1987: 各看一本入门书，再做打算
<happyaron> jyf1987: py的我看了byte of python，还没看dive into python
<OooOOooO> iFvwm: 好换新的?
<iFvwm> 废话嘛
<iamfbi> OooOOooO：你还没说明这招的内容是什么，授人与渔
<happyaron> iamfbi: man hdparm, :)
<OooOOooO> iFvwm: 你有钱
<Azrael_Green> vb不了解
<jyf1987> happyaron: 我也是看了前者就来工作了
<OooOOooO> 我穷人
<iFvwm> 整机可换
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 其实写的乱不是语言的问题
<OooOOooO> 都自己买...
<happyaron> jyf1987: 哦。
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 当然。
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 问题是人以类聚，喜欢写的乱的那帮人都去perl了
<happyaron> 哈哈
<iFvwm> wzssyqa: ..不是吧
<jyf1987> wzssyqa: 这点看ee就晓得了
<iamfbi> man全英文看不懂啊，简单说下吧
<iFvwm> 这样说
<OooOOooO> iamfbi: 设置硬盘的电源管理模式,这样磁头不会频繁复位
<iFvwm> 有点基础的，才会去perl。比如c的基础
<iFvwm> 傻了才去py。那vb的基础
<wzssyqa> 其实社区的习惯才是最重要的，特别是口号
<OooOOooO> 一个星期能不能搞定基本的perl
<iFvwm> OooOOooO: 不知道。看人
<OooOOooO> 那就不学了
<wzssyqa> 近朱者赤，近墨者黑
<iFvwm> 入门教材，只有那html版本的，看一次，就入门了
<OooOOooO> 我用不到perl
<happyaron> w
<iFvwm> 别看pdf。那会害怕的。
<iamfbi> 我设置过了，有点担心设置后会不会才是个问题，所以来求证下
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 但是perl更适合管系统、处理点文本。
<OooOOooO> iamfbi: 不会
<iFvwm> 处理文本，网络。 happyaron
<wzssyqa> iFvwm: 是不是，乱敲点东西，还真能通过perl的解释器？
<iFvwm> wzssyqa: 差不多。想怎么写，都可以达到目标
<OooOOooO> iamfbi: 不过这个重启就没效果了.. 要在开机启动的时候添加一下
<wzssyqa> iFvwm: 问题是，不知道可以达到什么目标
<iFvwm> 我确定可以达到目标
<iFvwm> 思路比c容易多了
<iamfbi> 因为根据我的体验，这个东东只有在使用电池的时候才会自动归位，目的是保护硬盘，改了设置的话不会磁头不归位了，要是震动一下不就坏道了？
<OooOOooO> iamfbi: 是,不过频繁复位也会降低寿命
<wzssyqa> iFvwm: 不给力啊，竟然说我语法错误
<iFvwm> 看人嘛
<iFvwm> lol
<iamfbi> OooOOooO>	谢谢啊
<wzssyqa> 我还以为perl就没有语法错误呢
<iFvwm> . 那不至于。
<iFvwm> 只是很少需要关心语法
<OooOOooO> scala不错
<wzssyqa> iFvwm: 哈哈，不是一类人，我是觉得，有了while，until就多余
<iFvwm> 专注于工作
<iFvwm> 数据没类型。乱写都可以
<wzssyqa> 最恶心的是，end，perl有这玩意吗？
<iFvwm> perl几乎是c的写法啊
<iFvwm> 那里有end
<wzssyqa> iFvwm: 那不错
<iFvwm> 有c基础的。入门简单
<mikeandmore> iFvwm: 啊，有么？
<iFvwm> 有啥？
<wzssyqa> iFvwm: “面向对象”的味重吗？
<mikeandmore> iFvwm: perl语法和C差不多
<iFvwm> man perl里面，有几个章节是OO
<wzssyqa> iFvwm: 狂恶心c++
<iFvwm> 只是我没看过
<mikeandmore> wzssyqa: 没办法，C++我还没找到替代品。。。
<iFvwm> mikeandmore: 看你工作性质
<mikeandmore> iFvwm: 求工作-,-
<iFvwm> 。。那要啥c++
<OooOOooO> 基础性的东西还是C++给力..
<iFvwm> 是说c吧。
<OooOOooO> c/c++
<mikeandmore> iFvwm: 写作业
<iFvwm> 我去年提了一个专利，带了段perl。估计审计员看不懂，马上就公示了。 lol
<wzssyqa> iFvwm: perl写c绑定方便吗？
<iFvwm> 容易。
<iFvwm> 可嵌入
<mikeandmore> iFvwm: 。。。。。
<wzssyqa> iFvwm: 那很好啊
<iFvwm> 而且，gtk-perl比gtk容易很多
<wzlxx> 谁现在用sawfish
<chattan> 上不去
<wzlxx> 有点问题～
<chattan> 杯具
<mikeandmore> wzlxx: 我曾经用过
<wzlxx> mikeandmore: 它的主配置文件是哪个？我想把配置单独写，然后再load到主配置文件里
<mikeandmore> .sawfishrc吧
<mikeandmore> 一年多不碰了
<wzlxx> mikeandmore: 嗯，我看网上的帖子都是以前的，上面说的是很久之前的版本了，我试试看，先谢谢你了～
<mikeandmore> wzlxx: 为啥要用sawfish
<wzlxx> 想要个简单的WM，看着这个还不错～
<mikeandmore> wzlxx: 据说openbox比它靠谱
<mikeandmore> wzlxx: sawfish的优点是能用scheme扩展。但是我的wmplg为其它任何EWMH 的WM都添加了这个功能。。。
<iFvwm> wm太多，别折腾。熟悉一个就好了
<mikeandmore> wzlxx: 所以我迁移到compiz上了-_-b
 * GodKiller asds
<wzlxx> mikeandmore: 呵呵～网上那个是你写的啊？
<wzlxx> mikeandmore: 如果才能做到想emacs那样管理sawfish配置？
<mikeandmore> wzlxx: 忘记了-,-它支持(require)吧
<iFvwm> wzlxx: 你错了。你应该修改xinitrc。直接启动emacs。何必要wm
<mikeandmore> i
<mikeandmore> iFvwm: ......
<wzlxx> iFvwm: 呵呵～
<iFvwm> 都折腾了emacs了。要啥wm
<jyf1987> 也是
<iFvwm> 根本不虔诚嘛
<vicwjb> 顶ee
 * wzlxx 我错了EE
<jyf1987> emacs应该有一种 inirtd模式 直接在grub力  initrd=xxx/emacs 来启动
<mikeandmore> iFvwm: emacs+compiz党情何以堪。。。
<iFvwm> :D
<iFvwm> mikeandmore: 那你该打屁股
<wzlxx> mikeandmore: compiz怎样？
<vicwjb> emacs和compiz明显两种极端
<iFvwm> 94
<mikeandmore> iFvwm: 妈妈说不许怪叔叔碰我的屁股。
<iFvwm> .。。
<vicwjb> ee=怪叔叔
<wzlxx> mikeandmore: compiz怎样？
<mikeandmore> wzlxx: 挺好的啊
<CyrusYzGTt> ee是小賤人淫娃蕩婦
<vicwjb> $ee=怪叔叔？？？
<vicwjb> print $ee
<mikeandmore> wzlxx: 结合我的那个完全不成熟的东西，在本本上还算好用。。
<vicwjb> perl貌似是这么回事的把
<wzlxx> mikeandmore: 你为啥不用sawfish了啊？看着可以啊～
<mikeandmore> wzlxx: 因为要浮云。。。。。。。
<wzlxx> 不懂～
<mikeandmore> wzlxx: 透明什马的。
<wzlxx> mikeandmore: 你说这个特效不好？
<mikeandmore> wzlxx: -_-b明显是sawfish没有这个特效
<OooOOooO> jyf1987: 顶... 直接进emacs系统了 XD
<wzlxx> mikeandmore: 我不要什么浮云～sawfish开发情况怎样？以后还有得用吧？哈哈～别等我熟悉了没有了，现在看用的人太少了
<jyf1987> OooOOooO: 那就 kernel (hd0,1)/emacs
<mikeandmore> wzlxx: 我感觉好长时间不动了？
<OooOOooO> lol
<wzlxx> mikeandmore: 看网上说开发很慢了，没有人用了现在？
<noahbentusi> 地铁热线 我就没打通过.
<mikeandmore> wzlxx: 是的
<mikeandmore> 不过changelog似乎还算活跃
<wzlxx> mikeandmore: 我刚发现它，可没人用了～
<noahbentusi> 不知道 房山线 今天能坐了么.
<mikeandmore> wzlxx: .....
<mikeandmore> wzlxx: 这东西当年是gnome的默认wm
<mikeandmore> wzlxx: 后来就变成metacity了
<wzlxx> mikeandmore: 嗯，看到了～
<iFvwm> cyru.
<iFvwm> 死家伙，下次见了就ban了
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 你懂个p
<Kandu> iFvwm: 早就好 ban 了，你被天天罵，我都看不下去
<jyf1987> Kandu: 怎么 你是ee粉丝？
<iFvwm> 是啊。主要是老这样说。
<iFvwm> jyf1987: 你也是。没口德的家伙
<mikeandmore> 其实最没有口德的是我>.<
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 跟你学的
<iFvwm> 一旦启动，都一次性ban了
<jyf1987> 我nick多
<Kandu> jyf1987: 顯然不是
<iFvwm> 我管你几个。
<happyaron> iFvwm: perldoc竟然是要读本地的。
<iFvwm> happyaron: 就是man，一样的
<iFvwm> 可以perldoc -f xxx 搜索
<jyf1987> Kandu: 那你干吗要管他 ee就该打到
<Kandu> jyf1987: 你說得對
<iFvwm> jyf1987: 你个处男。
<wzlxx> mikeandmore: 说实话，感觉这个比我的fluxbox还好用～
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 你看 你也不是好货 还说我
<iFvwm> 你真实的是啊
<wzlxx> mikeandmore: 很简洁
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 你也真实点是麻 就该打倒你 分你点房子妻女啥得
<mikeandmore> wzlxx: 啥，你说sawfish？明显不如openbox
<iFvwm> jyf1987: 一边去
<wzlxx> mikeandmore: ob用一年了，想换个口味～
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 等我op了 把你封禁一年
<OooOOooO> 换awesome
<bysnn> wzlxx：你的方法好象行了
<bysnn> 虽然要配置不少aisg
<bysnn> 东西
<iFvwm> jyf1987: 你不知道op的级别的吧。一边去
<mikeandmore> wzlxx: 其实ob+我的wmplg能很舒服>.<求各种苦力一起弄我的wmplg...
<bysnn> jyf1987：你的方法我要等到装好ion3再试试
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 反正看到你就封
<jyf1987> bysnn: 好
<wzlxx> mikeandmore: 你的wmplg类似与jump-or-exec??
<happyaron> iFvwm: perl咋跟C似的。。。
<happyaron> iFvwm: 混合了C和sh
<happyaron> 估计正则部分就是sed和awk了。。。
<iFvwm> happyaron: 正则是perlre哦。最强大的。
<mikeandmore> wzlxx: 想弄不是很容易。。。不过我jump or exec用kupfer实现了
<iFvwm> kupfer不算j&e吧
<mikeandmore> iFvwm: 差不多
<iFvwm> 应该用perl配合wmctrl实现
<iFvwm> lol
<happyaron> iFvwm: sed+awk的增强版就是perlre？
<iFvwm> happyaron: 强大不知道多少
<iFvwm> ä½  man perlre
<iFvwm> 我要折腾一个事情去。
 * jyf1987 大快人心 ee夹着尾巴逃跑了
 * noahbentusi 纳闷: what's going on?
<DraZet> ？
<iFvwm> 似乎搞定了
<iFvwm> root	Buddy `ubuntumsn@msn.com' (nick ubuntumsn) removed from contact list
<iFvwm> DraZet: 你那公司。有那些卡，知道不。有资料没。
<DraZet> iFvwm: 嘿嘿 公司机密 不得泄露 资料都是ISO标准 GSM标准啊
<jyf1987> 自疗
<jyf1987> 哈皮姐来了
<xkamt> !!!!
<iFvwm> DraZet: 扯。。公司产品，还不推销。啥机密哦。
<jyf1987> DraZet: 搞点公交卡来用吧
<DraZet> jyf1987: 公交卡我们没抢到 国内的很少
<jyf1987> DraZet: 额 那sim卡呢
<DraZet> iFvwm: 都是给国外做的 我刚进来时间不长 产品线还没熟悉呢
<jyf1987> 拿一个测试卡给我装猫上好
<jyf1987> 我也可以开个短信台 哈哈
<DraZet> jyf1987: 有的是 不过国内现在只有联通的一个3G业务是用我们的卡 其他的都没单子
<jyf1987> DraZet: 额 联通
<DraZet> jyf1987: 空卡里面没程序 装了也用不了
<jyf1987> DraZet: 额 就要个号码可以用阿
<DraZet> jyf1987: 恩 联通的3G 业务 其他公司做不了 只好找我们俩
<jyf1987> DraZet: 你们俩？ 你们公司就俩人？
<DraZet> jyf1987: 号码是联通 移动 电信分配的好不好 我们做r&d 又不做marketing
<iFvwm> DraZet: 还不熟悉，，迟早炒鱿鱼。
<happyaron> iFvwm: cfy的那写些书确实挺不错。
<DraZet> jyf1987: 错别字 忍着点看
<happyaron> iFvwm: 经典教材很多。
<iFvwm> happyaron: 支持你看。反正我没空。
<iFvwm> 我只希望，我有问题的时候，有人可问。
<DraZet> iFvwm: 嚓 进来就看了一堆 ISO 7816 GSM 13 14 神码神码的全英文资料
<iFvwm> 7816。当然
<iFvwm> 你不熟悉，怎么混
<jyf1987> DraZet: 忍不住阿 你当我是忍者
<DraZet> iFvwm: 谁能想到这个行业这么乱 一堆标准 嚓
<iFvwm> 啥。7816就是标准啊
<DraZet> jyf1987: 忍不住 割jj
<jyf1987> DraZet: o
<iFvwm> happyaron: 我后面发的那html的，你也看没
<silenceCHAO> 我这里netstat -an很多unix 2/3之类的连接，是不是有问题啊
<DraZet> iFvwm: 是啊 然后就让我做测试 测试java vm 正在写测试case呢
<iFvwm> silenceCHAO: 没问题
<iFvwm> 额。java的。。。跑什么设备上面
<jyf1987> DraZet: 你都当上小头目了？
<DraZet> iFvwm: 嚓 ee 你不是做其他嵌入式的么 什么时候转行做智能卡了啊
<silenceCHAO> iFvwm 没问题么？什么都没开，网络连接里面还有在下载。。。
<DraZet> jyf1987: 头目个p 刚来只能是兵
<iFvwm> 1x年前，就作卡的。
<iFvwm> 应用啊。
<happyaron> iFvwm: 看了，得先入门以后才能用。
<happyaron> 睡觉，回聊。
<jyf1987> DraZet: 那你怎么可以安排别人做事
<DraZet> jyf1987: 我被安排
<jyf1987> DraZet: 额 被剧党
<DraZet> iFvwm: 这么牛啊 自己开公司了？
<DraZet> jyf1987: 相当悲剧
<jyf1987> ee开皮包公司
<mikeandmore> fvwm很好用么-,-
<s_cd> mikeandmore: 配得好就好用
<mikeandmore> s_cd: 据说配置文件很不好看？
<s_cd> mikeandmore: 你想要它怎样它就怎样
<mikeandmore> s_cd: 语法好看不？
<s_cd> mikeandmore: 好看
<mikeandmore> s_cd: 这样。。。
<mikeandmore> s_cd: 但是在本本上不想用==
<s_cd> mikeandmore: 就是本本才想用,我现在就是用本本的
<mikeandmore> s_cd: 快捷键什马的我能用我的wmplg搞定。。。
<s_cd> mikeandmore: fvwm里也可以搞定
<mikeandmore> s_cd: 但是本本想要浮云>.<
<s_cd> mikeandmore: 你也可以装其他的wm也可以的，fvwm是要花点时间
<DraZet> ？
<mikeandmore> s_cd: 要不装个虚拟机玩fvwm?-w-
<s_cd> mikeandmore: 用不着，一个fvwm很小的，不想用了删掉就可以了
<mikeandmore> 关键是不想切换
<mikeandmore> s_cd: 想用腻了就回来-,-
<s_cd>  mikeandmore ：随时都可以换回来的
<s_cd> mikeandmore: 你没配置过wm吗？
<s_cd> mikeandmore: 你可以装其他轻量级的管理器也可以，那样会少点折腾
<mikeandmore> s_cd: 没，就是想玩fvwm
<mikeandmore> s_cd: 算了-,-表示装了也不知道玩啥
<hxtopqq> 请问哪位有linux 的无盘经验?
<s_cd> mikeandmore: 你现在是用哪个桌面管理器？
<hxtopqq> 请问哪位有linux的无盘经验?
<mikeandmore> s_cd: sawfish+kupfer+自己写的wmplg做扩展功能。
<icesword> 无盘？
<hxtopqq> dhcp+tftpd+NFS
<mikeandmore> s_cd: 喜欢浮云哎。。。
<s_cd> mikeandmore: sawfish很好用了
<mengfei> hxtopqq: flh搞过linux无盘，现在不在
<hxtopqq> 我现在就是不能挂载NFSROOT
<mikeandmore> s_cd: 因为浮云不爽，所以换到sawfish下了
<mengfei> hxtopqq: 我也大体的看了一些无盘的资料，挂载nfs应该是编译内核的问题
<s_cd> mikeandmore: fvwm要花时间慢慢配置才能适合自己
<s_cd> mikeandmore: 我现在都是openbox和fvwm切换用
<iIlL10oO>  \\0000\000\0\1\\\\\\
<OooOOooO> http://solidot.org/article.pl?sid=10/12/30/0613240&from=rss 山东禁止中小学全文阅读《三字经》
<iIlL10oO> 禁书
<jyf1987> 封禁理由参加 孔老二罪恶点一生
<iIlL10oO> 世界十大禁书\片,我都看过.
<OooOOooO> http://games.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=10/12/30/0538245&from=rss
<OooOOooO> 真勇敢..
<ooo> !help
<lubotu2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jyf1987> 就背景来说，有生物、药学、数学、化学、计算机、机械、心理等各个科技门类，这些混搭的组合造就奇怪的气场，办公室里可以肆无忌惮地大谈性高潮的机理，上一钟点还在聊美国科学节，下一个钟点则可能是一场专业的营销策划会议。
<chattan> 我还是上不起MSN
<chattan> 杯具。。。
<woju> chattan: 南方哪里人？
<chattan> 重庆的
<chattan> 咋啦？
<woju> 我们这里也叫上不起
<chattan> 。。。。
<chattan> 哪里的？
<woju> 湖北
<justin_seeley_cn> 有人用qt的window和native window混合编程过吗？
<OooOOooO> native window?
<OooOOooO> gtk?
<jyf1987> 9头鸟
<OooOOooO> http://www.cs.clemson.edu/~jzwang/pub/fbench.pdf On Benchmarking Popular File Systems
<arthur0421> 有人用antiword吗？我用antiword filename.doc > output.txt 但转换的文本都是按固定宽度换行的，怎样才能做到不换行？
<barcastar> 有人吗？
<arthur0421> 有人用antiword吗？我用antiword filename.doc > output.txt 但转换的文本都是按固定宽度换行的，怎样才能做到不换行？
 * jyf1987 鬼魂路过
<justin_seeley_cn> 对native window
<justin_seeley_cn> 有人用过？
<alvin_rxg> jyf1987: 论坛里的 jfy1986 和里有关系么？
<barcastar> 我的主目录下的下载文件夹的路径应该怎么写？
<jyf1987> alvin_rxg: 有 我俩id相似度 5/7
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<silenceCHAO> http://flic.kr/p/95TtxW 我这样子有没有问题啊
<chattan> NND
<chattan> 终于登陆上MSN
<chattan> 了
<alvin_rxg> whatzup
<vicwjb> 截图脚本貌似不管用了呢！
<wzlxx> mikeandmore: 终于找到了一个sawfish的配置说明，王垠的，但里面的一个自定义函数他都没有写出来～汗～
<DraZet> wzlxx: 王垠童鞋去了米国就没消息了啊
<wzlxx> DraZet: 管他呢～我看的是配置～
<mikeandmore> wzlxx: 我反正觉得compiz+wmplg挺好的-w-
<jyf1987> DraZet: 难道是投奔微软了
<wzlxx> mikeandmore: 呵呵～我得给自己一个机会～不能就这样放弃了～
<DraZet> jyf1987: 不是 是去读书了
<wzlxx> mikeandmore: 配置是个问题～
<jyf1987> DraZet: 他都博士了 还读什么
<wzlxx> mikeandmore: mapc是什么作用？
<NeoKipling[CN]> 大家好，我升級bios失敗，有人能提供建議嗎
<pocoyo> NeoKipling[CN]: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<wzlxx> jyf1987: 博博士啊～
<jyf1987> 额
<gebjgd> wzlxx< 王垠人家移民去了
<wzlxx> mikeandmore: mapc是什么作用？
<mikeandmore> wzlxx: 就是map
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 都是凤姐流人物
<DraZet> jyf1987: pku的没读完 退学了
<mikeandmore> DraZet: 是tsu
<DraZet> NeoKipling[CN]: 为毛要升级bios？
<jyf1987> tsu有什么好读的  不如去 bsd读
<jyf1987> 说过 伯克利
<wzlxx> mikeandmore: http://code.bulix.org/uh2ahr-79115看看这个里面的wy-start-up函数该怎么写？
<DraZet> mikeandmore: 哦 记错了 pku是北大哈
<mikeandmore> jyf1987: CS出国不好出的。竞争太激烈
<NeoKipling[CN]> pocoyo：很棒的工作，謝謝
<mikeandmore> wzlxx: system好了-,-
<jyf1987> mikeandmore: 所以他要搞点事情出名阿 就跟凤姐那个地位 本来是出不去的 所以要弄事
<DraZet> 不过国内的phd真的是很苦，被boss像条狗一样的用，用得不好还不让人毕业
<mikeandmore> jyf1987: 那也没用的。基本来说，好方向都是不要中国人的。
<wzlxx> mikeandmore: 都用system 吗？他上面说的那个问题呢～锁死的问题～
<noahbentusi> @xie107: A：听说有个哥们就和女的握了个手，她就怀孕了。B：可能么。A：这哥们不喜欢洗手，女的也是~
<jyf1987> mikeandmore: 留学出钱总可以吧 再说了 投奔自由本身就已经很好了 还贪求什么
<mikeandmore> jyf1987: 中国人也不争气，搞的都是边缘方向。嗯。没办法。
<mikeandmore> jyf1987: 出钱拿的是AD。不是读phd
<jyf1987> 我只要出去以后混个程序员当当 买个农场住就好了
<NeoKipling[CN]> DraZet： 起先是裝xp網卡不支持，所有病急亂投醫，結果整個花屏了
<mikeandmore> wzlxx: 肯定是没加&
<wzlxx> mikeandmore: 嗯～看看那几个函数呗，刚好复习下你的lisp，呵呵～
<mikeandmore> wzlxx: 懒。。。要吃饭去了。。。
<wzlxx> mikeandmore: 汗～
<mikeandmore> wzlxx: 不给力啊。杭州这个鬼天气根本没法静下心来干事情。。。
<wzlxx> 杭州已经不错了～
<mikeandmore> wzlxx: 不过wy这段程序写的一点也不好看-,-
<NeoKipling[CN]> 問一下， 有沒有人用hp compaq nx6130， 老筆記本的
<chris_sp1ite_> 有谁知道mocp播放器的IRC频道马
<mikeandmore> 他似乎想用sawfish自己的那个方法launch程序。。。但是似乎我测试过，有时候会没法退出-,-
<mikeandmore> wzlxx: 反正最后我还是用system搞的-,-
<wzlxx> mikeandmore: 他startup函数是不是得用上system函数？
<mikeandmore> 有人开始用emacs24了么
<mikeandmore> wzlxx: sawfish似乎提供过一份exec。但是忘记怎么用了
<mikeandmore> 好长时间不写blog了，今天写点啥吧==
<wzlxx> mikeandmore: 嗯，我不知道～刚用
<wzlxx> mikeandmore: 写sawfish吧～
<mikeandmore> wzlxx: 不写。。。。不用了
<wzlxx> mikeandmore: 你先解释下(mapc wy-start-up startup-programs)这句～
<mikeandmore> wzlxx: 还是写点代码吧-,-
<jyf1987> 不写代码混不下去阿
<jyf1987> 今天头好疼
<mikeandmore> 就是吧startup-programs这个list的每一个元素全给wy-start-up，让它跑一遍。
<mikeandmore> 走了，吃饭去了
<vicwjb> map 和mapc 啥区别？
<wzlxx> mikeandmore: 吃吧～
<vicwjb> common lisp 和scheme 啥区别？
<jyf1987> en_GB 与 en_US 的区别
<woju> 这位bysnn老兄进进出出
<woju> tenzu: 怎么把ip给隐藏掉？
<jiero> GIMP 的开发者有 2.5个人。Scribus有3个人都比GIMP的多。。。
<chris_sp1ite_> mocp setting error http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=74&t=312168
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - mocp 设置一个快捷键F3
<jyf1987> jiero: 额 那帮人很折腾
<jiero> 明白的表示，上一次我去GIMP频道问的那个人竟然是这0.5个。。。
<vicwjb> 0.5个啥意思
<jiero> vicwjb: 0.5个的意思是没多少时间。
<jiero> jyf1987:我问了CMYK支持，他说去年干那个的失去兴趣了，所以不干了。完全没有进展。
<jiero> 大概这是krita超越GIMP的时机吧。
<jyf1987> jiero: 额 这么狠 叫他们搞成blender那样把 大家来写插件
<jiero> jyf1987: GIMP插件无数更新迅速。
<jyf1987> jiero: 不简洁
<jyf1987> 下班
<jiero> ...
<noahbentusi> bysnn在嘛?
<xiaofan> tcp/ip卷越看越不懂
<wzlxx`> sawfish那个问题还是存在的～
<wzlxx`> mikeandmore: 还在不？
<xiaofan> 今天没有话题？
<NoIE> 混蛋！
<NoIE> 联通将土豆网原有的页面转变成一个iframe。
<NoIE> 换句话说，相当于我们浏览的是一个广告页面，在广告中有一块原本的网页。
<NoIE> 我给联通打了投诉电话，他们说广告不是联通放进去的。
<NoIE> 但是我在FireBug上看到，土豆网的整个页面在<iframe width="100%" height="100%" frameborder="0" marginwidth="0" marginheight="0" src="" name="fulliframe" id="fulliframe"></iframe>中。
<alvin_rxg> NoIE: 换 dns ?
<NoIE> alvin_rxg: 怎么显示DNS？在Linux下？
<NoIE> ifconfig | grep DNS
<NoIE> ifconfig | grep dns
<alvin_rxg> cat /etc/resolv.conf
<NoIE> nameserver 8.8.8.8
<NoIE> nameserver 8.8.4.4
<NoIE> 谷哥嵌入广告吗？
<xiaofan> NoIE: 在显示dns还是windows好阿
<alvin_rxg> -.-
<xiaofan> 谷哥？还谷姐
<NoIE> 现在联通一口咬定，广告和他们无关。
<huangg> NoIE: 投诉
<gebjgd> NoIE< adblock
<xiaofan> 貌似DNS欺骗？
<NoIE> gebjgd: http://hi.baidu.com/kissdev/blog/item/ec42e1cf8d2dc133f9dc611c.html
<alvin_rxg> NoIE: dig www.tudou.com => 114.112.182.56
<xiaofan> 我刚就在看dns欺骗呢
<NoIE> gebjgd: 联通将整个页面替换成广告页面，将原有的页面撞进了iframe中。
<gebjgd> NoIE< isp嵌入的广告吧
<NoIE> gebjgd: 是的。
<gzk> 这个技术很常见，用JS脚本就能实现。
 * Warm_HUG 31/1/2/3 共四天,yeah
<jiero> 呃。笔记本键盘坏了2个键。。。
<gzk> 但前提是域名先要被联通劫持
<gzk> 在终端，有什么使命类似于ping，到系统里找网络工具也挺麻烦的。
<huangg> gzk: ping
<NoIE> http://forums.mozillazine.org/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=1993163
<Warm_HUG> jiero: 扔了吧，键盘又不是不能换
<NoIE> 貌似波及到外国人了。
<jiero> Warm_HUG: 是笔记本笔记本。。。
<Warm_HUG> jiero: 就是说那个也能换
<gebjgd> 500元？
<xiaofan> gzk: traceroute就可以
<jiero> Warm_HUG: 好难吧。
<NoIE> 电信能劫持联通的用户吗？为什么那个广告中会有 59.51.96.34？
<alick> gzk: ip ifconfig route traceroute ping dig nslookup ...
<Warm_HUG> jiero: 拆笔记本电脑是世界上最简单的事情之一
<jiero> Warm_HUG: 你是说你那个。
<jiero> 我这个要拆烦死了，
<Warm_HUG> jiero: 呃，看来这的确够让你头疼的了，要不寄给我，我帮你搞定？
<Warm_HUG> 不过不保证能完璧归赵 lol
<Warm_HUG> jiero: 你的电脑什么型号？
<jiero> Warm_HUG: ell Vostro 1500
<jiero> Warm_HUG:  邮费超贵呃
<jiero> 算了。
<gebjgd> jiero< 我的3台笔记本都拆过
<gebjgd> jiero< 你胆子太小了
<Fivesheep> 我没有哪台自己的笔记本没拆过的..
<jiero> gebjgd: 我拆了，就是麻烦。
<Fivesheep> gebjgd, 工作了么
<gebjgd> Fivesheep< 好久不见
<gebjgd> Fivesheep< 海投中
<Fivesheep> 忘了挂这个频道
<gebjgd> Fivesheep< 考
<gebjgd> Fivesheep< 还以为你风光去了呢
<_xiaomo> 拆完悲剧了 那就真悲剧了
<gebjgd> Fivesheep< 欧洲要SAP的人才要疯了
<Fivesheep> gebjgd, 今天倒是去strip club爽了把
<gebjgd> Fivesheep< 考。。。
<gebjgd> Fivesheep< 照片
<Fivesheep> 不许照
<gebjgd> Fivesheep< 。。。。遗憾
<Fivesheep> 有机会再去... 倒也不贵
<gebjgd> Fivesheep< 多少钱？
<Fivesheep> gebjgd, 为啥要SAP的
<Fivesheep> sap不是刚要给oracle赔大钱么
<gebjgd> Fivesheep< 不知道。一姐们。从来没写过代码的
<Fivesheep> 然后去了?
<gebjgd> Fivesheep< 成绩就是刚刚及格的那种。立马就找到工作了
<Fivesheep> 那是因为她是姐们..
<gebjgd> Fivesheep< 德国要sap的人要疯了
<wzlxx> jump-or-exec功能到底是咋用的啊？
<gebjgd> Fivesheep< 招聘网上60%是找sap
<Fivesheep> gebjgd, 那你投了没
<gebjgd> Fivesheep< 我不会sap阿
<Fivesheep> ..
<gebjgd> Fivesheep< 投了别的
<gebjgd> Fivesheep< 码工就是悲哀
<wzlxx> mikeandmore: 就等你了～
<Fivesheep> gebjgd, 有机会的... 大不了回天朝.. 你好歹也是北京人 lol
<Fivesheep> 最少不用蜗居
<gebjgd> Fivesheep< 肯定不回帝都
<gebjgd> Fivesheep< 现在傻逼才去帝都
<gebjgd> Fivesheep< 偷渡美国。和你结婚去
<evensidematrgin> 我刚上irc
<Fivesheep> gebjgd, 貌似不支持同性结婚
<gebjgd> Fivesheep< 哭死
<Fivesheep> 你割了也许能行?
<xiaofan> Fivesheep是个女性？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？/
<gebjgd> Fivesheep< 我去查查
<evensidematrgin> 你们好
<Fivesheep> xiaofan, 注意上下文
<xiaofan> 哎呀  有生之年总算见到女的了
<gebjgd> Fivesheep< 考。米国不支持
<gebjgd> Fivesheep< 完蛋。找个加拿大的去
<Fivesheep> gebjgd, 加拿大情况比美国乐观
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: pw 什么的是加拿大的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 我看行
<Fivesheep> gebjgd, 你把广妹抛弃了?
 * gebjgd 苦练菊花功
<gebjgd> Fivesheep< 没没，先搞定移民加拿大
<gebjgd> Fivesheep< 再把她接过去
<Fivesheep> 你们都可以申请的..
 * gebjgd 嘿哈
<alvin_rxg> 他要3p
<Fivesheep> 留过学..
<Fivesheep> 那也不错
<mikeandmore> wzlxx: 等我啥？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 滚
<Fivesheep> 不过3p 2M1F 不怎么爽
<xiaofan> evensidematrgin: 欢迎你上本irc
<gzk> 友情提醒下，移动，神洲行等用户，08年的M值或积分过了明天晚上12点就清零了，没有兑换的朋友抓紧时间去兑换，不能太便宜了这些运营商。
<_xiaomo> gzk: ....
<huangg> gzk: ...
<caleb-> gzk: ..
<hxtopqq> 求教NFSROOT 无盘系统,谁做过
<happyaron> gzk: ..
<hxtopqq> <hxtopqq> 求教NFSROOT 无盘系统,谁做过
<centerpoin> happyaron: 好久不见
<centerpoin> happyaron: 怪想你的
<ofan> http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/large/643d5725jw6dcut3emduoj.jpg
<isgoungoo> 哈哈 happyaron 好久不见啊
<centerpoin> happyaron: 见我凤媛妹妹没有？她最近来不？
<happyaron> centerpoin: :)
<happyaron> isgoungoo: :)
<happyaron> centerpoin: 昨天来了，今天没注意
<isgoungoo> happyaron: 加你那个群了 没动静
<isgoungoo> QQ群
<happyaron> isgoungoo: 我哪个群。。。
<isgoungoo> 本想像你学习翻译的
 * centerpoin 等待凤媛。。。。
<happyaron> isgoungoo: 你要问啥直接问里面的Lie_Ex
<hxtopqq> <hxtopqq> <hxtopqq> 求教NFSROOT 无盘系统,谁做过
<isgoungoo> O
<isgoungoo> 哦
<centerpoin> happyaron: 好久没翻译东西了，罪过啊
<guanml> centerpoin: 你是福建人吗？
<centerpoin> happyaron: 等工作不忙了，我在补上
<isgoungoo> 我翻译了那个gpa的界面
<wzssyqa> ofan: 不算多啊
<centerpoin> guanml: 俺是正宗河南人
<wzssyqa> ofan: 月薪为什么那么多？
 * isgoungoo 吃饭
<ofan> wzssyqa: 这还不多..
<happyaron> centerpoin: 不急，gnome 3.0应该三月发布。
<guanml> centerpoin: 说话很像福建南平人
<guanml> happyaron: gnome3 估计要悲剧了
<isgoungoo> 终于明白你们这些人的伟大了
<wzssyqa> ofan: 不是说为了避税，要把绝大部分的收入说成偶然收入什么的么
 * centerpoin guanml看来是南平人
<happyaron> guanml: 看样子不会吧。
<guanml> centerpoin: 没错
<wzssyqa> ofan: 他好像很实在的啊
<ofan> wzssyqa: 中彩票也要缴税阿
<gzk> IRC确实没有QQ使用的广泛，在中国。我随便一个群里面都有400～500人，这里最多也就90来个用户。
<wzssyqa> ofan: 税率少很多啊
<isgoungoo> 一直在等中彩票
<isgoungoo> IRC聊着舒服
<ofan> wzssyqa: 那不清楚,反正开复不差钱就是了
<centerpoin> gzk: 你应该说在中国，随便一个IM都比IRC人多
<wzssyqa> gzk: 随便找个神马群？
<guanml> centerpoin: 听你说话带的“怪” 字很亲切
<isgoungoo> 对了 这个irc频道有ssl支持不？
<gzk> 不支持中文，看着全部的英文名，还真不太好认。
<guanml> happyaron:  到现在
<guanml> happyaron: gnome3 我这里还是一直崩溃
<wzssyqa> ofan: 偶然收入20%,工资性收入，最高的部分，要到45%的吧
<isgoungoo> 大家都使用什么客户端？
<isgoungoo> mirc？
<centerpoin> 有河南的亲们没有？
<isgoungoo> xchat？
<isgoungoo> 有湖南的老乡么？
<gebjgd> 河南人大骗子。。。。
<happyaron> guanml: ...
<huangg> ...
<happyaron> isgoungoo: irssi
<wzssyqa> 。。。
<guanml> centerpoin: 我在河南呆了3年
<huangg> gebjgd: 你这样子要人神共愤了
<centerpoin> gebjgd: 呵呵，不能这么说啊
<ofan> wzssyqa: 那不知道了..
<vicwjb> wzssyqa: 毕业了没啊
<gzk> ssl?不支持吧，否则irc都要成“异见人士”的聊天圣地了。
<isgoungoo> 哈哈 T人不错
<wzssyqa> vicwjb: 没
<centerpoin> isgoungoo: 被踢JJ了。。。。。
<guanml> ubuntu-cn 还是不错的，很热闹
<wzssyqa> gzk: 用qq聊这些的属于跑偏了的
<isgoungoo> 昨天在code.google.com上看到一个mirc的插件 居然可以调用gnupg加密的
<wzssyqa> isgoungoo: pidgin也有的
<isgoungoo> 这是两码事啊
<isgoungoo> pidgin的是点对点 irc的就不是了吧
<gzk> 热闹吗，说说大家翻墙不？我用GAE登陆不了某些论坛，大家有没有好的工具。呵呵
<happyaron> gzk: 支持ssl
<wzssyqa> isgoungoo: 肯定也是点对点
<isgoungoo> 是的 但是起码需要匹配的呀
<guanml> 用konversation 上 irc 很不错的
<isgoungoo> 不过都一样
<wzssyqa> gzk: 这里是不让讨论这些的
<centerpoin> gzk: 我用gae
<vicwjb> kopete上不错啊
<hxtopqq> isgoungoo 老乡?
<guanml> gzk: 我翻墙都是直接使用 自由门
<isgoungoo> hxtopqq: 我湖南的 你也是？
<hxtopqq> IPV6 好
<gzk> 我如果要对某个人说话，点一下他的名字，弹出对话框，那我打的内容是只显示在该用户下，还是全局显示在整个-cn面板上的。
 * wzssyqa 不要讨论敏感话题
<hxtopqq> http://gfw-proxy.co.cc/proxy.pac
<hxtopqq> 用这个脚本很好用的
<centerpoin> gzk: 那是私聊
<isgoungoo> wzssyqa: 我在ubuntu上安装了gnupg2后 gpa和seahorse都不能生成密钥
<isgoungoo> 莫非一代gpg和二代gpg不兼容？
<wzssyqa> isgoungoo: 应该兼容吧
<isgoungoo> 那我就郁闷了
<hxtopqq> <hxtopqq> <hxtopqq> <hxtopqq> 求教NFSROOT 无盘系统,谁做过
<isgoungoo> 不讨论敏感话题 那请问一下 讨论wallproxy的搭建这些话题行不？
<gzk> 噢，这是私聊啊，那我怎么要才能像你们那样即有聊天对象显示，也会在这个面板显示呢
<guanml> 试一试 go2
<isgoungoo> 技术是没有道德的 问题了使用的人啊
<hxtopqq> 这些没事的
<wzssyqa> gzk: gz 然后 tab不全
<centerpoin> 有做机房管理的没有？交流交流？
<gzk> wzssyqa, 原来是这样，tab补全后，自动加了个逗号。
<gzk> 不对，名字后面没有冒号
<wzssyqa> gzk: 客户端不同，
<centerpoin> wzssyqa: 如何打出名字这个问题是新手必问的问题
<vicwjb> 呵呵
<vicwjb> 我也问过。。
<wzssyqa> centerpoin: 嗯，新手一般没有习惯命令行
<wzssyqa> vicwjb: 不会跟老手似的下意识地按tab
<Kandu> gzk: 最後用冒號比較好。逗號適合這樣：    nick1, nick2, nick3:
<centerpoin> wzssyqa: 我也问过,或许我该翻翻log看看一年前是谁回答了我的问题
<vicwjb> wzssyqa: 呃。。tab貌似是程序员才下意识把
<_xiaomo> 在我使用irc之前.先看了半天wiki.
<wzssyqa> vicwjb: 命令行啊，tab自动不全
<vicwjb> wzssyqa: bash也可以吗？
<wzssyqa> vicwjb: 。。。
<wzssyqa> vicwjb: 连windows命令提示符都可以
<centerpoin> vicwjb: 配置好的话和不配置是不一样的
<vicwjb> 呃。。。我用zsh
<centerpoin> vicwjb: zsh的牛B透顶了
<vicwjb> 呃。。我懒人。。。。
<_xiaomo> powershell也相当牛逼。
<centerpoin> 一个月不来，都是生面孔。。。。
<vicwjb> 我就认识几个人。。。
<vicwjb> 呃。。docbook谁熟悉啊
<centerpoin> 我认识主席和疼疼
<guanml> centerpoin: 说明人气活跃阿
<gzk> 我是刚使用ubuntu 3天，呵呵，以前一直用win的，那个用得倒挺熟，头一次用linux内核的东西，第一天就晕了
<gzk> 到现在为止，鼠标滚轮还是不能用。个人感觉linux内核是稳定，但硬件兼容方面没有XP等WIN系统强。
<vicwjb> gzk: 不晕就怪了
<jiero> 继续，就是键盘上一个D键不能用真麻烦。。。
<jiero> 怎么搞不好，就一个键不能用。。。
<iGnome> jiero: xev测试下先。xmodmap绑定到其他按键也可以
<gzk> 我是进系统前一定要自动登陆，否则鼠标键盘就会死在登陆界面，自动登陆后恢复正常，但鼠标滚轮经常会失灵，偶尔会生效。
<iGnome> gzk: 有xorg.conf没
<vicwjb> 看到一些新进入linux的同学问题多多，我就感觉我人品太好了，基本就没怎么出问题的一路走下来
<jiero> iGnome: 谢拉。不过一个D键绑定哪里去？。。。
<iGnome> vicwjb: 因为你的nick带了jb
<vicwjb> iGnome: 靠
<gzk> x11/没有xorg.conf，后来从网上找了段代码写进去，保存，好了直接系统都进不了，进入recover模式删了才正常。
<wzlxx> sawfish 主题很丰富啊～哈哈～
<iGnome> jiero: 确定按键坏了，就随便绑定，比如f1
<jiero> 呃。确实。
<iGnome> 通常不会坏
 * wzlxx sawfish 里 xterm无法设置成jump-or-exec谁知道是嘛回事？
<Kandu> jiero: 買個筆記本鍵盤也就五六十
<jiero> Kandu: 哪里有卖？
<Warm_HUG> 她那高级的货拆机很麻烦的
<gzk> ubuntu系统下有没有像搜狗五笔一类的输入法，即可打五笔也可打拼音。
<vicwjb> 有
<iGnome> Warm_HUG: 只要敢拆，其实不麻烦
<vicwjb> fcitx
<cfy> iGnome: ee
<Warm_HUG> iGnome: 女性和我们思维不同的，你要理解
<iGnome> Warm_HUG: 额。 说jiero？
<Kandu> Warm_HUG: 淘寶應該有的
<Kandu> Warm_HUG: 發錯
<Kandu> vicwjb: 淘寶上應該有的
<jiero> 。。。
<Warm_HUG> iGnome: 姐洛
<iGnome> cfy: 你又折腾啥
<vicwjb> 继续发错。。
<iGnome> Warm_HUG: 。。。你多大了。
<cfy> iGnome: 你那啥手册？
<cfy> iGnome: 那是啥教程？
<iGnome> cfy: html？
 * Kandu 呃，不對了，持續暈菜中
<Warm_HUG> iGnome: 我属猫的，你算算
<cfy> iGnome: 嗯
<cfy> Kandu: ?
<CyrusYzGTt> 陽爻 ⚊
<CyrusYzGTt> 陰爻 ⚋
<CyrusYzGTt> 老陽 ⚌
<CyrusYzGTt> 少陰 ⚍
<CyrusYzGTt> 少陽 ⚎
<CyrusYzGTt> 老陰 ⚏
<iGnome> 那就是教程啊。 我就看这个学会的。 cfy
<iGnome> CyrusYzGTt: 又想死啊
<Kandu> cfy: 連續兩次發錯對象了。就像上次分不清“你”“我”一樣
<cfy> iGnome: 额。。。。那你该换本书学。。。
<cfy> Kandu: `...
<jiero> Warm_HUG: 数猫啊。一直跳过来。两只跳过来。
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 小賤人，一邊去，你老公我在傳大道
<iGnome> cfy: 还看？
<cfy> iGnome: 不看了。。。。
<iGnome> CyrusYzGTt: 别搞得真的每次都被ban。
<Warm_HUG> iGnome: 姐洛
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ ...被威脅了，而且妳成功了，滿意了吧
 * CyrusYzGTt 天地玄黃，宇宙洪荒
<iGnome> 满意。和谐。
 * wzlxx sawfish 里 xterm无法设置成jump-or-exec谁知道是嘛回事？
 * CyrusYzGTt 被老婆威脅是要受的
<iGnome> wzlxx: 自己去那房间问嘛
<Kandu> CyrusYzGTt: iGnome 是男的，你幹嗎對他用“妳”呢？
<wzlxx> iGnome: 英文不好～
<CyrusYzGTt> Kandu§ 這樣的，因爲大神》大嬸》阿姨》ee>依依 就變成女的
<wzssyqa> CyrusYzGTt: 不是，顺序几乎是反的
<CyrusYzGTt> wzlxx§ 沒聽說過，陽中有陰，陰中有陽？
<CyrusYzGTt> wzlxx§ 生生不息，往復循環，亦復如是
<iGnome> 幸好今天有好事。估计可以白得20w。不和你计较。
<iGnome> 气下你得了。
<CyrusYzGTt> 掌握本源才是大道，錢財乃身外之物，切記
<Warm_HUG> 能源才是一切
<CyrusYzGTt> 知足！知足長樂!
<CyrusYzGTt> 不過可惜，土工不給你知足的機會，整天讓你成爲厚黑學的傳人
<gzk> 刚才google了下ipv6，发现ubuntu下搭建这个实在比win强太多了，我在 win下建了半天，还下载安装了软件，再拔上号，足足用了1个小时，这里就1分钟搞定。呵呵。
<iGnome> gzk: 如果是网络应用，几乎都这样简单。
<iGnome> cfy: 你上次说改啥。115的那
<cfy> iGnome: 改啥？
<iGnome> 你说改那脚本
<cfy> iGnome: 我只是有个计划，重写所有脚本。。。
<iGnome> 加配置？
<iGnome> 。干吗全重写
<cfy> iGnome: 嗯。 写得正式点。也不算是重写
<cfy> iGnome: 就是加入pod啥的
<iGnome> 都加pod?
<iGnome> @@@ 我就猜到
<cfy> iGnome: 搞得正式点。嗯。
<cfy> iGnome: 还有test,脚本啥的。看看能不能动态加载脚本。
<cfy> iGnome: 动态加载模块。
<iGnome> 不就是fork ``嘛
<gzk> 有没有ipv6适合的hosts下载，网上找到地址失效
<cfy> iGnome: fork?
<CyrusYzGTt> gzk§ 有，
<iGnome> 集中控制，根据条件，加载不同脚本嘛
<cfy> Kandu: http://solidot.org/articles/10/12/30/0613240.shtml
<cfy> iGnome: 哦。。。。可是。最好是模块吧。不然不是要好几个文件？
<iGnome> 我喜欢分文件。 lol
<cfy> iGnome: ...，普通用户不喜欢吧。
<gzk> CyrusYzGTt,  能给个地址不
<iGnome> 爱用的就用。不追求大范围
<Warm_HUG> EE又灌水了
<cfy> iGnome: 嗯。。。那我也不用重写了。。。。
<iGnome> 。
<CyrusYzGTt> gzk§ google ipv6+hosts+google
<cfy> iGnome: 不过还是要正式点好。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> Warm_HUG§ 同意
<iGnome> pod语法，并不先进
<cfy> iGnome: 嗯。我也这么觉得。。。。
<iGnome> 如果出了一个先进点的。我就用
<cfy> iGnome: 不过勉强也能用吧，怎么不好了？
<iGnome> 拉，为了面子工程，你用吧。 :D
<cfy> iGnome: 对，面子工程。。。。。
<iGnome> hoho
<cfy> iGnome: 把你的也重写下。。。,lol
<iGnome> cfy: 今天哈皮和磁盘企鹅想学pl了。你加油鼓动。
<cfy> iGnome: 磁盘企鹅？
<iGnome> 我的很完善了啊。那么多彩色提示和notify
<cfy> happyaron: 论坛短信收到没？
<cfy> iGnome: 不好维护。。。。
<iGnome> 上面那 wzssyqa
<cfy> iGnome: 哦。。。
<iGnome> 没需要维护的啊
<wzssyqa> iGnome: 谁说的？
<iGnome> wzssyqa: 关于啥。
<cfy> wzssyqa: happyaron  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=63&t=312124
<centerpoin> cfy: 凤媛妹妹，想死我了
 * wzssyqa 我才不和一群乱敲键盘的猴子为伍
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - Perl书籍打包下载
<cfy> centerpoin: - -!
<iGnome> 拉。 hoho
<CyrusYzGTt> .....
<ofan> 凤媛? mm?
<cfy> ofan: 不要听他乱说。。。
<ofan> cfy: 额..
<iGnome> wzssyqa: 使用clip.pl不。gtk的
<cfy> iGnome: 才发现，7z的‘打包’没有保存用户权限阿。
<cfy> iGnome: 文件权限和用户，组啥的。
<iGnome> 还是tar.gz吧
<cfy> iGnome: tar.gz不好加密阿
<cfy> iGnome: 哦。。。gpg...
<iGnome> 上次7z，被人说了
<cfy> iGnome: 怎么回事？
<iGnome> 加密干吗
<centerpoin> cfy: 哥沦落到机房了，区区几百元工资，社会真是太现实了
<cfy> iGnome: 这样不张扬。。。。
<cfy> centerpoin: 几百是不是太少了？
<iGnome> 那叉叉啊，没安装7z。还要编译。 lol
<centerpoin> cfy: 我一直这么觉得，
<cfy> iGnome: 哈哈。那他有没有gpg?
<cfy> centerpoin: sigh....
<ofan> centerpoin: 几百? 这么惨
<iGnome> 不知道。 lol
<cfy> iGnome: 我再重新弄下好了。gpg加密。
<centerpoin> cfy: 下个月1200,但是还是很现实啊
<iGnome> gpg只对特定人才发布的啊
<iGnome> centerpoin: 你不如去投河。
<cfy> centerpoin: 哦。。。
<cfy> iGnome: 有个passphrase的。我再看下
<centerpoin> iGnome: 投河收费不收？
<tenzu> centerporn？
<cfy> iGnome: --symmetric
<iGnome> centerpoin: 你的人生价值，目标，太低了。投河吧。
<iGnome> cfy: 这啥
<gzk> 谁帮我下载下这个hosts 表，我这挂代理也上不了。
<gzk> http://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0ARhAbsvps1PlZGZrZG14bnRfNjFkOWNrOWZmcQ&hl=en
<centerpoin> iGnome: 就当实习，也没说一直在机房啊
<CyrusYzGTt> gzk§ 你真要？
<cfy> iGnome: Cipher: 3DES, CAST5, BLOWFISH, AES, AES192, AES256, TWOFISH, CAMELLIA128, CAMELLIA192, CAMELLIA256
<cfy> iGnome: 对称加密
<centerpoin> iGnome: 以后就拿你当标杆，说说，你一个月多少银子？、
<cfy> ofan:  iGnome: Cipher: 3DES, CAST5, BLOWFISH, AES, AES192, AES256, TWOFISH, CAMELLIA128, CAMELLIA192, CAMELLIA256
<cfy> ofan: iGnome 这几个哪个比较难以破解？
<cfy> ofan: iGnome 哪个nb点？
<ofan> ...
<iGnome> gzk: 你用miredo吧。折腾host。分分钟就过期了。
<iGnome> cfy: ..
<edison0354> 明天考哲学与社会思潮
<cfy> edison0354: ...
<iGnome> 3des我写过asm
<cfy> iGnome: .
<iGnome> centerpoin: 别。我不爱钱的。目标很低。
<CyrusYzGTt> gzk§ 等，我在上傳
<gzk> iGnome, mired我已经装了，IPV6也通了，但需要修改hosts才会生效，FQ，呵呵
<CyrusYzGTt> gzk§ http://fpaste.org/DA8n/
<iGnome> 你要找一个非常爱钱的，作目标。 centerpoin
<centerpoin> iGnome: 难道你工作的地方有神仙MM？
<iGnome> .. 啥？
<CyrusYzGTt> gzk§ http://fpaste.org/DA8n/
<CyrusYzGTt> gzk§ http://fpaste.org/DA8n/
<centerpoin> iGnome: 不如找马化腾好了
<gzk> CyrusYzGTt, 谢谢，说实在，linux的大小写敏感，不太习惯，也不太满意
<centerpoin> gzk: 挺好
<iGnome> centerpoin: 那去吧。败他为偶像
<iGnome> 我要换键盘
<gzk> 这个全部复制？没有快捷键，CTRL＋A吗
<centerpoin> iGnome: 到时候先把freenode收购了
<cfy> iGnome: 买键盘？
<CyrusYzGTt> 有錢淫ee,唉～真好
<iGnome> centerpoin: 然后收人头费？
<edison0354> cfy: 第一题：中国是否自鸦片战争以来一直面临一个长久的问题？为什么？
<cfy> edison0354: 不会。。。。
<iGnome> 。
<lainme> gzk: 复制那么多干吗，找需要的。点上面"view raw"，好复制
<edison0354> cfy: 同不会……
<cfy> edison0354: ....
<centerpoin> iGnome: 给IRC升月亮太阳，然后弄红钻蓝钻
<CyrusYzGTt> ....
<iGnome> wzssyqa: 把 centerpoin 踢了。这家伙要败irc。
<edison0354> cfy: 这是今天其他班考的
<iGnome> 真可恶
<edison0354> cfy: 我们明天的不一定一样
<cfy> edison0354: 哦。。。。内悲剧。。。。
<cfy> edison0354: 哦。。。。你悲剧。。。。
<edison0354> cfy: 可是看样子估计也不会……
<wzssyqa> ig
 * wzssyqa 支持疼哥收购freenode
<cfy> edison0354: ...
<iGnome> 。
<iGnome> 不是吧
<gzk> 呵呵，成功YTB，谢谢CyrusYzGTt,去六维拖点高清来看
<edison0354> wzssyqa: ……
<iGnome> 这疼猪？
<wzssyqa> ig
<iGnome> tenzu: . 额
<wzssyqa> iGnome: 不支持疼猪收购
 * CyrusYzGTt 反對irc騰訊化
<iGnome> 疼哥是谁啊
<lei> bash 可以在函数中调用函数吗
<iGnome> 。。。@@
<iGnome> lei: 可以的。只是bash就那点能耐，你还是换一个语言吧
<iGnome> 疼哥是谁啊。 wzssyqa
<vicwjb> ee有开始蛊惑别人学perl了
<centerpoin> lei: 非也，bash确实只有那点能耐，但是是有必要学好的
 * CyrusYzGTt 反對ee小賤人獨裁
 * iGnome 希望此房间以后叫 ubuntu-cn-perl
<cfy> 不错。
<centerpoin> lei: 毕竟简单，觉得不够用了再学别的不迟
<iGnome> CyrusYzGTt: 额。又来？
<ofan> 反对
<iGnome> ofan: lol
<ofan> 支持改名叫ubuntu-cn-ofan
<CyrusYzGTt> 反對
<iGnome> 一边去。死网警还想撑天
<cfy> @@
<edison0354> ofan: 改叫ubundison-cn
<CyrusYzGTt> ....
<iGnome> 。
<cfy> ee大战网警
<iGnome> dison啥意思
<ofan> edison0354: 你太那啥了吧,都把ubuntu给拆了
<ofan> iGnome: 他跟ubuntu合体了
<edison0354> ofan: ……
<iGnome> 真没想出dison啥意思
<ofan> 还是后门..
<CyrusYzGTt> /me 改爲 #feduntu-cn
 * CyrusYzGTt 改爲 #feduntu-cn
<iGnome> 。
<cfy> iGnome: 哈哈，我gpg加密了。。。
<cfy> iGnome: 这样没人说了。。。
<iGnome> 你的公钥呢。
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 給我公鑰
<iGnome> 对别人的私钥加密的。谁能看哦
<cfy> iGnome: CyrusYzGTt 不用公匙，用对称加密。直接密码的。
<cfy> iGnome: 密码加密哦。
<iGnome> 。这不算gpg了
<ofan> 擦阿 miredo服务器又挂了
<cfy> 解密
<cfy>  gpg -o /dev/null --batch --passphrase 'agamettwvfhaqeqxOei4lK~6uepdtbbghrlrswolaa' Perl-books.tar.xz.gpg
<iGnome> @@
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 哦，我知道了，fedora提供的免費空間也是這樣的
<cfy>  gpg  --batch --passphrase 'agamettwvfhaqeqxOei4lK~6uepdtbbghrlrswolaa' Perl-books.tar.xz.gpg
<iGnome> 这折腾的
<cfy> iGnome: 那要考虑到别的人意见lol
<iGnome> 加密干吗。怕追查？
<cfy> iGnome: 不过忽略使用gz的
<cfy> iGnome: 保持低调。。。
<cfy> iGnome: 顺便显示出我会使用7z和gpg.....
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 爲啥不用 tar.bz2
<iGnome> 晕不
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: xz压缩率更高。
<iGnome> 你还可以继续.tar.gz.lame
<cfy> iGnome: 不。。。。
<cfy> iGnome: lame?
<cfy> lzma?
<iGnome> 是啊
<gzk> miredo好像失灵了
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 哦，難怪內核和fedora rpm都默認 lamz
<iGnome> 体现你都会
<cfy> iGnome: 那我不如base64后，再xz....
<iGnome> z哦
<cfy> iGnome: 嗯。不错，我再专门写个解压脚本。。。。囧了。。。
<iGnome> 最后在rar zip一次
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: lzma?
<cfy> iGnome: 还有cpio....
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: 内核默认是gzip吧？
<iGnome> 还有lha
<cfy> lha不会。。。
<iGnome> dos下的
<cfy> 哦。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ lzma 有的 XZ Utils home page: <http://tukaani.org/xz/>
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: ?我知道的呀。我可是slackware出身。。。
 * Use-Firefox Use-LZMA
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 還有可以壓縮成 rpm和deb,exe的某個跨平臺軟件
<Use-Firefox> 看到cfy都在，冒个泡
 * Use-Firefox 写blog去了
<CyrusYzGTt> edison0354§ fedora默認
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 哦。。。
<cfy> Use-Firefox: ...
<drazet> 哈楼哈
<drazet> 洒家来了
<CyrusYzGTt> drazet§ 歡迎太監MM
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: ……
<drazet> CyrusYzGTt, 洒家是纯爷们
<wzlxx> 谁懂lisp看看这个代码http://code.bulix.org/sieveq-79117可以执行了，但是不好，请牛人修改一下～
<drazet> gtalk怎么玩
<cfy> http://cfy.googlecode.com/files/Perl-books.tar.xz.gpg
<cfy> lol
<wzlxx> 谁懂lisp看看这个代码http://code.bulix.org/sieveq-79117可以执行了，但是不好，请牛人修改一下～
<CyrusYzGTt> drazet§ 那你改成，爺來了
<drazet> CyrusYzGTt, ...
<myke_> 谁用过minix
<wzlxx> 牛人都快出来啊～
<cfy> wzlxx: ...
<wzlxx> cfy: ？？
<gzk> myke_, nginx吧
<lxfancy> wzlxx, 是lisp频道呀 XD
<wzlxx> lxfancy: 汗～这也是UB上的应用啊～
<myke_> gzk: minix, 操作系统的名字
<lxfancy> wzlxx, 上lisp频道
<CyrusYzGTt> wzlxx§ iGnome cfy 等等凡衆皆爲牛人，，妖獸
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<cfy> wzlxx: 直接问 maskray...额。不在。。
<cfy> iGnome: ee.求手机号码XD
<lxfancy> wzlxx, 这样
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 拿到後，也給我，發ee的手機號碼
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 不告诉你
<iGnome> cfy: 应该给过。
<cfy> iGnome: ee你告诉我。。。我不高苏 CyrusYzGTt
<cfy> iGnome: 没有阿。。。
<iGnome> 你的我都有。 nnnnd
<cfy> iGnome: 你打我电话，我不接
<cfy> iGnome: 你没给我阿。。。
<tenzu> 神是用意念传音的，不用手机
<cfy> tenzu: 可是怎么找神呢？
<tenzu> cfy: 等神宠幸
 * CyrusYzGTt 看來ee小賤人淫娃蕩婦真的有新的面首了，唉～～高興啊
<tenzu> cfy: 多祈祷，多烧香
<cfy> iGnome: 打过来了？
<cfy> 158?
<iGnome> 是嘛
<cfy> iGnome: okay...
<iGnome> 这死家伙。。
<cfy> 谁是浙江的校园网？
<cfy> 交流电话。。。
<cfy> 反正我虚拟网时间用不掉。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 你还有么？
<Kandu> cfy: 有啥
<Kandu> cfy: 唔，我一進學校就把卡送給老師了
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 怎麼大部分是鳥語？
<drazet> http://vhead.blog.sina.com.cn/player/outer_player.swf?auto=1&vid=17344974&amp;uid=1223634065
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 靠～中文就只有三本
<cfy> iGnome: ee也用飞信？
<iGnome> 很久没开了
<wowoto> hello
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ee在騙你的，其實ee除了修爲，什麼都只是凡人+牛人（有時爆發）
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 鸟语的好阿
<^k^> wowoto, 好  21:15 
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<cfy> iGnome: okay....
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 可我不喜歡耶和華的，我一看就想烤翅膀
<wowoto> can not input chinese..
<iGnome> tenzu: 今天的问题，还没回答的
<CyrusYzGTt> wowoto§ 波波頭，yum install ibus-gtk ibus-qt
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<myke_> 为何ibus
<vmlinz> 又来问有没有使用zsh自己写过completion的，帮我看看这个问题如何解决。。
 * wzlxx #lisp 说俺是common lisp 不回答你的问题，我汗～
<wzlxx> mikeandmore: 在不在？
<xmu> CyrusYzGTt: im here..
<CyrusYzGTt> xmu§ ???誰？》
<lxfancy> wzlxx, 不是吧
<wzlxx> lxfancy: 就是啊～老外也是很不地道滴～
<lxfancy> wzlxx, 是不是有个common lisp频道
<CyrusYzGTt> http://fpaste.org/JbRr/
<drazet> fcitx ppa源需要公钥么
<CyrusYzGTt> drazet§ 應該只需要pps的公鑰吧
<CyrusYzGTt> drazet§ 應該只需要ppa的公鑰吧
<drazet> CyrusYzGTt, 是阿
<happyaron> cfy: thanks
<CyrusYzGTt> drazet§ 那就試試 --nogpgcheck
<wzssyqa> drazet: 一个ppa，一个公钥
<lxfancy> wzlxx, #lisp标题栏上大大的common lisp，你是碰了个比较不厚道的吧
<gjp> cfy: 你会用zenity吗？
<drazet> 我正在下载
<wzssyqa> gjp: 有中文的手册吧？
<cfy> gjp: 不会
<cfy> happyaron: 客气:)
<mikeandmore> wzlxx: 干啥
<gjp> cfy: 我在写一个配置ubuntu的脚本，现在这东西都快把我弄疯了。。。。
<cfy> gjp: 什么脚本？
<gjp> cfy: shell。。。。
<gjp> cfy: http://code.bulix.org/3ka5xd-79118
<myke_> 脚本似乎非常难以调试
<juneyang> hehe
<gjp> cfy: 我现在想用一个界面像zenity和whiptail的。。。。
<cfy> gjp: 不喜欢。这个网站。在我这里全部挤在一起了。。。
<gjp> cfy。。。。。。。。
<wzssyqa> gjp: http://library.gnome.org/users/zenity/index.html.zh_CN
<iGnome> zenity还看啥。man就是。
<wzssyqa> gjp: http://library.gnome.org/users/zenity/2.32/index.html.zh_CN
<gjp> wzssyqa: 我只是想构建一个界面，有什么好办法没？
<wzssyqa> gjp: zenity 只能显示对话框吧
<gjp> wzssyqa: 所以说吗。。。。可ubuntu好像只有zenity和whiptail。。。
<iGnome> 可以作选择等
<iGnome> 进度条等
<iGnome> ☛ g zenity bin/mailto-attach.pl
<iGnome> 27:my $to=`zenity --list --width 600 --height 500 --text="发送邮件附件，选择联系人" --column="联系人" --column="邮箱" --print-column=2 $con`;
<gjp> iGnome: 可ubuntu好像只有zenity和whiptail。。。能用什么方法为脚本构建界面。。。。
<iGnome> perl也是脚本。可以perl-gtk。不知道算不。
<iGnome> zenity也可以直接扩展，附加控件
<gjp> iGnome: 好像很难的样子。。。。
<iGnome> 没写过当然难。
<edison0354> 有人研究过校内网聊天的协议不？
<edison0354> 貌似facebook的协议是XMMP……
<Guest71108> 有人的机器装的是 ubuntu 10.04LTS 版本吗？
<gjp> iGnome: 我是没写过。。。。。哎。。。perl和python
<gjp> Guest71108: 我是
<myke_> Guest71108: 曾经是
<lainme> edison0354: 校内的也是
<Guest71108> gjp,  能帮我copy 下 /var/lib/apt/lists 目录下面的 东西给我么？
<gjp> myke_: 你现在？
<Guest71108> gjp,  你这名字...
<Guest71108> -_-
<gjp> Guest71108: ？？？
<myke_> gjp: 不是，但是和Ubuntu很接近
<Guest71108> gjp,  我现在在做源，手上的是 ubuntu 10.10,想顺带把 ubuntu 10.04 LTS 的源也做了
<edison0354> lainme: 能用pidgin不？
<Guest71108> gjp, /var/lib/apt/lists/  目录下面的文件
<Guest71108> :)
<lainme> edison0354: 试过一次，能用
<gjp> Guest71108: 我拷一下。。。
<Guest71108> gjp,  谢谢，能先 apt-get update 下吗？这样那个文件是最新的
<myke_> 请问OpenBox怎么锁定屏幕
<edison0354> lainme: 求服务器
<Guest71108> gjp,  对了，你是 i686 吧？
<Guest71108> @_~
<gjp> Guest71108: 是的。
<Guest71108> gjp, 那就好.:)
<Guest71108> 多谢了
<myke_> 请问如何锁定品目
<myke_> 屏幕
<edison0354> lainme: 不用了，俺找到了，谢谢
<lainme> edison0354: 恩，好
<iIlL10oO> myke_: ctrl alt l
<myke_> iIlL10oO: 没用
<myke_> xlock?
<edison0354> lainme: 额，看到的是几年以前的，talk.xiaonei.com，早就挂了的东西……
<gjp> Guest71108: 我开的源比较少。。没关系吧
<myke_> edison0354: xiaonei?
<Guest71108> gjp,  我就只要 官方的 源.:))
<edison0354> myke_:  ？
<gjp> Guest71108: 那就好。。。
<myke_> edison0354: 你要做什么东西？XMPP?
<lainme> edison0354: 几个地址，有个能用。我忘记是哪个了，xiaonei那个似乎是可以的
<lainme> edison0354: 反倒是renren那个不行，如果我没记错的话。。
<edison0354> lainme: talk.xiaonei.com我现在都打不开啊
<edison0354> lainme: 浏览器
<Guest71108> gjp,  谢谢拉，下了，上来专门要这个东西的,嘿嘿
<gjp> Guest71108: bye。。。
<Guest71108> :)
<lainme> edison0354: 我现在网速慢的什么都打不开了。几个地址都试试？
<myke_> edison0354: 以前有renren的时候用pidgin登录的
<edison0354> lainme: 我还没开始测试
<edison0354> myke_: 恩
<gjp> cfy: 你平常用什么聊天工具？
<myke_> edison0354: 域是www.renren.com, 端口5222, 服务器talk.renren.com
<myke_> edison0354: 现在不用那东西了
<cfy> gjp: irc.最近用上了qq.
<gjp> cfy: 。。。。。
<cfy> gjp: 咋了。。。
<cfy> gjp: 哦。。。
<cfy> gjp: ERC,web qq,qq on ipod touch
<cfy> gjp: 是软件阿。。。
<cfy> 呵呵
<edison0354> myke_: 哦，谢谢
<gjp> cfy: 我很少用qq。。。。。他对lin的支持太渣了。。。。
<cfy> gjp: 没办法。。。不是所有人都用irc
<gjp> cfy: 我承认。。。。。
<myke_> http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/校内通在pidgin中的设置说明
<^k^> ⇪ title: 校内通在pidgin中的设置说明 - Ubuntu中文
<iamfbi> QQ好啊
<cfy> gjp: xiangfu,也用qq,不怎么上irc了
<iamfbi> 咱都用QQ
<cfy> .
<myke_> gjp: cfy QQ用WebQQ
<cfy> iamfbi: 没觉得好。。。
<cfy> myke_: 太费cpu
<gjp> iamfbi: 我也同感
<iamfbi> IRC我除了这个频道，没去过任何地方
<gjp> iamfbi: qq太，，，，，，，，，，
<iamfbi> 可能是多年的习惯了，总要开个QQ，虽然己经好多年没上过线了
<myke_> cfy: 总比WineQQ或者QQ4Linux随意读硬盘好
<gjp> iamfbi: 我在#ubuntu混过一段时间
<cfy> myke_: 用qq on ipod
<edison0354> myke_: linux qq也读盘？
<cfy> myke_: sandbox嘛。那它也读？
<jack_> 嗯,QQ用WEB,再用prism建一个独立窗口,用起来还是能凑合的
<vmlinz> myke_: 我也只用web qq
<gjp> edison0354: 读的厉害。。。。卡死了
<vmlinz> 开gtalk看不到几个人
<vmlinz> msn也很少
 * cfy 为啥要断网。。。。
<gjp> vmlinz: 同感
<edison0354> gjp: 额，那么垃圾的东西都不忘了做个这功能……
<gjp> vmlinz: msn上我没朋友。。。。。。
<iamfbi> 你们有没用过BT4
<cfy> msn我还是上不去。。。
<gjp> edison0354: 鄙视360吧。。。
<cfy> iamfbi: 都有linux,干啥还有bt4?
<jack_> QQ至少128位加密,MSN..明文,知道为啥 外企就喜欢只有MSN,网管好监控...
<vmlinz> gjp: 呵呵，我msn也用gmail建的passport
<myke_> edison0354: 恩
<myke_> cfy: SandBox?
<cfy> myke_: ipod
<myke_> cfy: 我在Linux下还没弄过SandBox
<iamfbi> bt4用来破解无线密码啊
<gjp> vmlinz: 我个人认为还是gtalk好点。。。。
<jack_> msn这东西风内是商用的
<gjp> iamfbi: bt。。。。。
<myke_> jack_: MSN也可以加密
<jack_> 可以是可以
<vmlinz> gjp: 恩，hotmail没法和gmail比
<jack_> 但很多人还是默认不加的
<gjp> iamfbi: 不认为能让bt4做长期系统。。。
<jack_> QQ他可是强制的
<myke_> jack_: QQ不“完全”是加密的
<jack_> 这东西要看你怎么看了
<edison0354> myke_: QQ就生活在D的阴影下
<gjp> myke_: QQ是’完全‘带壳的
<cfy> myke_: ipod touch
<iamfbi> 原来我以为BT4是一个软件，后来才知道是一个系统
<jack_> ....
<gjp> iamfbi: 这个。。。。
<jack_> 强...ORZ
<myke_> edison0354: 那倒是也没什么关系，主要对TX公司也蒙着一层不信任
<iamfbi> 但是怎么破解无线密码，搞不懂啊，太菜了
<gjp> iamfbi: 我认为，网还是用自己的好。。。
<jack_> 我记得3Q大战的时候,最有意思的一张图,微软在偷笑,360,QQ你们尽管打,反正都在爷的地盘
<iamfbi> 就当我测试网络安全吧
<iamfbi> 黑客们不也是测试网络安全么
<gjp> jack_: 我的电脑已与微软无缘。。。
<gjp> jack_: 我的硬盘里早已不见windows的踪影。。。。
<cfy> 谁是cracker?
<iamfbi> 虚拟机都没有？怎么弄网银啊
<cfy> 快来crack我这里这个网关吧
<gjp> iamfbi: 我是高中生。。。。。网银，太遥远。。。
<jack_> 哎,我还需要用QQ...所以我还要弄个虚拟机
<pocoyo> cfy: 你在搞测试？
<jack_> 嗯,网银,多数银行不支持LINUX...痛苦
<jack_> 买东西还是要在盖茨的屁股后面
<cfy> pocoyo: 测啥。。我是校园网。crack我这里。把断网设置去掉。lol
<cfy> pocoyo: 你可以开始了XD
<gjp> cfy: 。。。。。。。。。。。你们那每隔一段时间断一次网？
<edison0354> cfy: 同求
<edison0354> cfy: 我求给我开放个端口下BT电骡就行了
<edison0354> cfy: 要三个端口
<cfy> gjp: 10:30断网。。。
<cfy> edison0354: 不会阿。。。
<gjp> cfy: 杯具。。。。。。。。。
<edison0354> cfy: 同不会啊
<cfy> 求cracker crack
<cfy> edison0354: 唉。通悲剧。。。
<edison0354> cfy: 我曾经想试过，结果发现俺是不可能的……
<cfy> edison0354: 唉。同悲剧。。。
<cfy> edison0354: ...
<cfy> edison0354: nnnnd,h3c的，我用nmap扫描局域网。。。不一会给我断网了。。。
<gjp> cfy: 请努力学习cracker技术，终成一代大神。。。。。。。。。。。。。:-D
<cfy> gjp: .......
<edison0354> cfy: ……
<jack_> 真正的黑客,要学的非常多,网络方面至少NP的水平吧,精通脚本,编程,我觉得我都学完的话我都没力气黑了
<vicwjb> 都学完黄瓜菜都凉了
<jack_> 嗯,都成老头子了...
<vicwjb> 所以爱谁黑谁黑去把。。。。
<gjp> 。。。。。。。。。。。
<edison0354> vicwjb: ……
<vicwjb> 别黑我就行，估摸着，也黑不着，就咱这小电脑，黑了都浪费时间不是
<cfy> vicwjb: 有路由挡着，没那么容易吧
<vicwjb> cfy: 这个。不好说。。路由神马的都是浮云。。。
<cfy> vicwjb: 哦？怎么说？
<jack_> 什么服务都别开,该关的都关,不乱开东西,神仙都难,是吧]
<vicwjb> cfy: 内网穿透又不是什么绝技。。。路由又不是什么神器。。。
<cfy> vicwjb: 内网如何穿透的？
<jack_> 要么你搞个路由黑洞== !
<huangg> ..
<huangg> 扯淡
<wzlxx> mikeandmore: 现在遇到了两个问题，一个是xterm无法jump，直接就开启多个了～还有一个就是我的emacs是client启动的，不知道怎么jump
<cfy> vicwjb: 要端口映射？
<cfy> happyaron: 还有现在的p2p这种不用同过服务器，怎么实现的？
<vicwjb> cfy: 现在内网穿透的软件不少把。。远程协助的不都有这功能吗。。
 * wzlxx MIKEANDMORE 大神求解
<happyaron> cfy: udp穿透
<cfy> vicwjb: 那这种是不是局域网里的先发起连接，然后数据可以双向流通的结果吧。
<cfy> happyaron: 哦。我看看去
<edison0354> happyaron: 求详细
<cfy> edison0354: google阿
<cfy> edison0354: http://blog.csdn.net/cyblueboy83/archive/2007/07/04/1679032.aspx
<vicwjb> 外网要一个内网的协助。。。。外网发请求，内网可以同意请求，然后链接。。那么就可以在发请求的时候伪装了不是。。。
<cfy> vicwjb: 总之我感觉个人机器还是很安全的。
<cfy> 尤其想我这种啥服务都没开的。。
<mikeandmore> wzlxx: 不知==
<huangg> cfy: 现在中了最多的还是马
<vicwjb> cfy: 还是那句话，黑你浪费时间，所以个人机器就安全了。。。服务器的安全设置比个人机器复杂多了。。照样被黑。。。
<huangg> vicwjb: 因为服务器服务开的比较多嘛
<cfy> huangg: 嗯。那我搞个浏览器 opera就好了。
<cfy> vicwjb: 。。。
<cfy> vicwjb: 服务器有开服务阿。。。
<huangg> cfy: opera也有沙盒？
<cfy> vicwjb: 黑客不是万能的。。。
<messi> huangg: 服务器光开80和21端口怎么黑？
<cfy> huangg: 为啥要黑盒？只要不执行危险操做即可
<cfy> messi: 80就够了。。。
<cfy> messi: cgi bin
<cfy> messi: 如果全是静态的。我觉得难
<cfy> 没漏洞咋黑？
<vicwjb> 嘿嘿 就像个人机器不通信似的 。。。。照样需要开端口的把
<cfy> happyaron: 沙盒
<cfy> vicwjb: 只给服务器啥的通信
<cfy> vicwjb: 你的意思是你黑了网络服务商的机器？
<cfy> 那是没办法。
<cfy> linux也是会更新的。。。
<ofan> DDoS再NB的也顶不住的
<vicwjb> 哎。。其实我啥都不懂，就是在这瞎说呢。。别当真啊
<edison0354> cfy: 网速无比不给力
<ofan> 同感
<ofan> 看个youku都跟ppt一样 X
<wzlxx> ofan: 而且是OOO放的PPT
<vicwjb> 网速咋了呢。。
<edison0354> cfy: 好吧，我承认我看不懂你那个……
<ofan> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjMyMDEwOTU2.html
<ofan> 来围观.. 很给力
<myke_> ofan: DDoS很容易顶住
<myke_> Linux怎么搞SandBox
<ofan> myke_: 怎么顶
<ofan> myke_: chroot
<myke_> ofan: 怎么弄？
<myke_> ofan: chroot你是说那个装系统的时候用的指令？
<ofan> myke_: yes
<tt> 有人用osd米泉
<tt> 有人用osdlyric的吗??
<ofan> myke_: 具体去看下例子吧
<tt> 有人用osdlyric的吗??有问题
<wzssyqa> tt 直接问
<tt> <wzssyqa>osdlyric字体设置了粗体,但是不起作用
<myke_> ofan: chroot之后就不能用当前系统的任何东西了吧
<ofan> myke_: 不能,不过可以自己搞个环境
<vicwjb> vmware player 比vbox慢啊 。。。
<myke_> ofan: setuid()怎么弄
<farewellmyfriend> 你们的chrome右键菜单鸡肋不???
<edison0354> farewellmyfriend: 不
<farewellmyfriend> 太那个了.还是用firefox
<myke_> farewellmyfriend: FireFox +1
<edison0354> myke_: 你要是把chroot里面的一些变量设置成native的话应该还是可以用的……
<myke_> edison0354: chroot后/都编了
<myke_> edison0354: 变了
<edison0354> myke_: 你也可以让它不变……
<edison0354> myke_: 好像有点蛋疼了……
<ofan> myke_: chmod +s ?
<myke_> edison0354: 不变怎么叫做chroot
<xue> 你们玩dota吗？
<edison0354> myke_: 恩，所以我好像有点蛋疼了……
<ofan> 不玩
<edison0354> xue: 星际党
<myke_> ofan: 资料是嗯没好像说随机uid来隔离进程
<ofan> myke_: 随机?
<xue> edison0354, 什么意思？
<edison0354> xue: 我不玩魔兽……
<edison0354> xue: 更不玩dota
<edison0354> xue: 玩星际的
<xue> edison0354, 那不能在ubuntu上玩吧
<myke_> ofan: fakeroot是不是sandbox
<Kandu> edison0354: 感覺星海2沒星海1好玩
<happyaron> myke_: fakeroot只在文件上隔离
<happyaron> myke_: chroot在进程上也隔离
<myke_> happyaron: chroot如何调用宿主系统的资源？
<happyaron> myke_: 基本上就是同一个内核运行另外一个userspace
<happyaron> myke_: 比所谓的sandbox隔离彻底多了。
<myke_> happyaron: 问题要新建一个工作环境吧？
<happyaron> myke_: y
<happyaron> myke_: fakeroot是让程序以为自己是以root运行的，并创建一个假的根文件系统
<happyaron> myke_: 但是fakeroot没说保证你环境安全 fakeroot  -  run a command in an environment faking root privileges for file manipulation
<happyaron> chroot - run command or interactive shell with special root directory
<myke_> happyaron: chroot的环境里是否要/sbin/init, /dev/console, /dev/null
<ofan> Skype banned from China??
<myke_> ofan: 哦？Skype完全被禁止了？
<happyaron> myke_: /dev直接使用系统的，init一般情况下用不到吧，如果你要在里面跑服务可能会用到。
<happyaron> myke_: 只跑shell不用。
<myke_> happyaron: 只要/bin/bash?
<ofan> The Chinese government has announced that any VoIP service administered outside of China Telecom and China Unicom are now deemed illegal, effectively making Skype and other VoIP services banned from use in China.
<myke_> ofan: 只是这个
<myke_> ofan: 不是整个Skype
<myke_> ofan: 无非是电信垄断
<happyaron> myke_: 我觉得有个stage2/3就行
<ofan> myke_: 还有监听
<myke_> ofan: Skype被监听？
<ofan> myke_: 电信监听
<happyaron> ofan: 英文版不是加密的么。
<vicwjb> 才发现在vbox4里，virtualbox前面没点了
<wzlxx> 咱们频道里没有用sawfish的？
<ofan> happyaron: 没用过skype,应该是加密的
<happyaron> https://support.skype.com/faq/FA145/What-type-of-encryption-is-used
<lei> 要让命令不输出内容该将>指向哪里啊
<lei> 突然忘了
<ofan> >&- ?
<s_cd> wzlxx: 今晚好几个讲sawfish了
<ofan> >/dev/null lei
<wzlxx> s_cd: 我没看到啊，刚配置去了～
<s_cd> wzlxx: 不折腾了，折腾了fvwm后，其他的我都不配置了
<wzlxx> s_cd: 才折腾呢，sawfish不折腾～用着还行～
<ofan> use awesome
<s_cd> wzlxx: 除了fvwm必须搞，其他的我都是直接用了，这样还好多了
<wzlxx> 就是直接用～
<srdgame> :)
<wzlxx`> 现在一个问题就是如果没有panel的话那些图标程序运行就有问题了…
<lei> wzlxx`: 可以从终端打开
<wzlxx`> lei: 打开容易，就是关掉再打开的时候，比如fetion
<lei> bash如何才能重新打印指定行,我是想显示倒计时剩余时间.但又不要把屏幕向上顶
<wzlxx`> 什么意思个；
<wzlxx`> 显示一个\b一个？忘记了～
<Kandu> lei: 這個倒是沒學過，不過 watch date 應該夠用了
<ofan> lei: echo -e "asdasdasd\r"
<wzlxx`> http://cs2.swfc.edu.cn/~wanghuan/wangyin1/images/describe-key-in-all-keymaps.png这个右下角的时间是怎么显示的？什么软件？
<ofan> 估计是时间戳..
<wzlxx`> 不是，这个是桌面程序吧？
<ofan> 这玩意自己写个就是
<ofan> 洗洗睡.
<wzlxx`> ofan: 不会，不用panel了有个这个显示时间还是很好的～
<vmlinz> sawfish 容易配置吗，它以前不是gnome默认窗口管理器吗
<ofan> wzlxx`: 是没有tray吧
<wzlxx`> 容易配置～
<ofan> wzlxx`: 还有任务列表
<wzlxx`> ofan: 每有panel
<ofan> wzlxx`: panel 是gnome里的东西
<wzlxx`> 嗯，我就用了一个wm
<ofan> wzlxx`: tray是必须的. 后台运行用
<vmlinz> wzlxx`: 我现在刚把zsh和emacs配置的合手了，想换个可以支持emacs绑定的wm。。。
<wzlxx`> 下了，熄灯了
<chattan> test
<^k^> chattan, ....  00:45 
<blueghost> 怎么搭建一个 web服务器, 并带 php 的
<blueghost> 我对 服务器 一点基础都没有
<blueghost> 单纯的 web 服务器 可以勉强运行起来, 但是 如何带上 php 啊
<blueghost> 谁能简单 介绍一下 搭建一个 简单的 php服务器, 只为测试的
 * Kandu 只有 debian 和 arch 上的經驗
<Kandu> blueghost: 你的什麼系統呢？
<blueghost> ubuntu
<blueghost> 只为 测试 我的 php 脚本
<Kandu> blueghost: 不懂 ubuntu 抱歉
<blueghost> 没多大 用途的
<blueghost> Kandu:) 没事, 我正在 google
<mza_> php服务器和web服务器有什么区别？
<mza_> blueghost: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/LAMP
<blueghost> mza_:) 我也不知道, 只是为了测试我的一个 php 脚本的
<blueghost> mza_:) 上不去那个地址
<Kandu> blueghost: 那就直接 php 腳本名唄
<Jagdwurst> blueghost: 装个httpd再装个php?
<mza_> blueghost: 不会吧，上不去……
<blueghost> Kandu:) Jagdwurst 我 不懂, 只要 知道 如何能在 本机 中测试 php 就行.
<Jagdwurst> blueghost: 看你的php脚本依赖什么
<blueghost> mza_:) 上去了, 刚才 用了 tor , 忘了 改会代理了
<Jagdwurst> blueghost: 否则装个httpd和php就行了
<blueghost> Jagdwurst:) 很基本的. 没有 用到特别的模块
<mza_> blueghost: 上面是一个完整的phpserver教程。你看看。
<blueghost> Jagdwurst:) 哦 , httpd 是 aphace那个 ???
<blueghost> mza_:) 我是 英文盲
<gebjgd> xampp就行了
<Kandu> blueghost: 這就相當於普通腳本執行了
<gebjgd> 简单的要死。还有中文版的
<Kandu> blueghost: 比如  echo "<?php echo(\"hello\\n\"); ?>" | php
<blueghost> Kandu:) 哦
<blueghost> Kandu:) 我要用 网页 测试 呢
<Kandu> blueghost: 那就寫個網頁。  php 網頁名
<blueghost> Kandu:) 哦, 不用 web服务器???
<Kandu> blueghost: 簡單的，用不到。不過到時候肯定得用到。。
<blueghost> Kandu:) 就是 在浏览器 中 输入 那个 php 的脚本名 就行 ?? 如果用到一些 url 呢? 想 http://aa.php/BBB
<Kandu> blueghost: 不行
<Kandu> blueghost: 你還是看看 arch wiki 吧，快速簡單
<Kandu> blueghost: 搭個伺服器比較適合你做測試
<blueghost> 这个 BBB 不是真实 的 文件名, 是 url 的一部份, 由 php 解释的
<blueghost> Kandu:) 我是 英文盲, google 找到一个 , 但是是 for  windows的
<blueghost> Kandu:) 是要 httpd , 还是不需要, 只 装 php 就行. 我是要 在 浏览器查看 结果. 而且 我的 php 脚本需要获得 http 的请求头, 以及对 url 有特别的解释
<blueghost> gebjgd:) xampp 看到过
<gebjgd> blueghost< 那个是最简单的
<blueghost> 哦
<blueghost> 我正在看
<blueghost> gebjgd:)  是要 httpd , 还是不需要, 只 装 php 就行. 我是要 在 浏览器查看 结果. 而且 我的 php 脚本需要获得 http 的请求头, 以及对 url 有特别的解释
<blueghost> 我想要知道这个
<blueghost> 是需要 web 服务器
<blueghost> 是否需要 web 服务器
<gebjgd> blueghost< 看你干吗用了
<gebjgd> blueghost< 按照你的需求应该需要
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 就是测试我的 php 脚本, 脚本需要 取得 http 的请求头, 和解释 url
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 哦
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 我去看 xampp
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 刚才有人无聊的在猜Mark zuckerberg的发行版
<gebjgd> bysnn< 米国的网络这么差劲？
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 还有个问题, 他的 php 是运行 在什么 模式下的. 我的 php 因为验证的原因 需要 php 是以 非 cgi形式运行的
<gebjgd> blueghost< 不记得了。3年前用过
<gebjgd> blueghost< 看文档
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 哦, 文档 没看到
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 就说 安装 很简单
<blueghost> 我先试试看
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 有什么 linux 的php编辑器 带调试功能 的工具介绍吗
<sitaback> 没人！
<blueghost> sitaback:) 有鬼
<v_v> - -
<sitaback> ..
<sitaback> http://blog.163.com/yuange2000@126/blog/static/63428972201011308452960/
<v_v> you are right , im nobody
<alvin_rxg> (18:18:22) gebjgd: bysnn< 米国的网络这么差劲？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< XD
<v_v> sitaback: 感谢互联网。。
<v_v> sitaback: 这刁事情根本不用想
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 有个问题, 我原来已经安装运行了 mysql , xampp 貌似 启动不了 它带的 mysql. 示例中 出现 mysql 链接错误
<sitaback> v_v: 呵呵，人人自危啊
<sitaback> 正在刻苦统计学，给点建议呗
<blueghost> sitaback:) 什么人人自危, 又 发生什么事情了
<blueghost> sitaback:) 要发生暴动了吗
<sitaback> blueghost: 不会
<sitaback> blueghost: money cloud meeting
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 怎么让 xampp 使用 原油的 mysql 数据库, 而不是 他自带的
<v_v> sitaback: 。。。。你知道为什么国家要规范文字
<gebjgd> blueghost< 不知道
<v_v> sitaback: 就是说你这样的
<blueghost> v_v:) 更好 地 奴隶 P 民
<alvin_rxg> ID卡，以后该称呼啥呢？
<sitaback> v_v: 我表达的还行吧
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 良民 卡
<alvin_rxg> IRC 该怎么称呼呢
<alvin_rxg> QQ该换名号了吧
<alvin_rxg> WINDOWS 也该换了
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 良民 聊天室
<alvin_rxg> -.-
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 良民之窗
<sitaback> 人民聊天室
<sitaback> 友爱之窗
<blueghost> mysql 怎么 停止服务进程, mysqld stop 怎么没反应
<v_v> 那费事干嘛， kill
<v_v> -9 的
<v_v> 最近的子弹。看了没什么感觉。 意淫的厉害
<v_v> 拙劣的文学青年
<v_v> 错了， 青年文学
<blueghost> XAMPP: Another MySQL daemon is already running.
<blueghost> 这个怎么解决啊
<blueghost> mysqladmin -uroot -p shutdown 后 还是不行
<sitaback> v_v: 我老婆看了回来说葛优摸着刘嘉玲的MM，淫笑
<v_v> sitaback: 这影片其实就想告诉你这个
<v_v> blueghost:  什么系统？
<blueghost> ubuntu
<v_v> /etc/init.d/mysqld stop
<blueghost> 怎么 关闭 原来 的 mysql
<blueghost> 哦
<blueghost> v_v:) 没有 mysqld有 mysql
<v_v> blueghost: 擦
<blueghost> /etc/init.d/mysql stop
<sitaback> 广州美院男生与女裸模日久生情，终使该女模怀孕。学校要处罚该男学生却苦于找不到相关校规适用，几经讨论，最终以“破坏教学用具，致其严重变形”为由勒令该学生退学。
<blueghost> v_v:) 谢了
<blueghost> 行了
<v_v> sitaback: 哼哼， 反过来， 还磨损了教学用具呢
<blueghost> v_v:) 教学工具????
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 救心油 的味道 闻着会不会肚子疼
<alvin_rxg> ?
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 儿子 不知道 从哪 乱搞 救心油, 全房子都是那味道, 越来越不舒服了
<gebjgd> blueghost< 你儿子蛋疼
<gebjgd> blueghost< 切了，他就听话了
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 儿子还一阵一阵肚子疼, 我也感觉有点不舒服
<alvin_rxg> -.-
<alvin_rxg> 不知道 揪心油 是什么油
<sitaback> 啥叫救心油
<gebjgd> 蛋疼油
<sitaback> 硝酸甘油？
<gebjgd> 爆炸的
<blueghost> 应该名字 叫 救心单. 很古老的了, 不知儿子在哪 翻出来的
<gebjgd> 炸飞了蛋蛋
<sitaback> 那东西没事
<gebjgd> sitaback< 你又和小护士值夜班了？
<sitaback> gebjgd: 没，我准备潜入帝都了
<gebjgd> sitaback< 傻
<blueghost> sitaback:) 那味道 挥之不去 啊. 闻得 太难受了. 没心脏病都要得了.
<sitaback> gebjgd: 我准备把家里的房卖了，到北京弄个小户
<gebjgd> sitaback< 你老婆呢？
<sitaback> blueghost: 是酒精的味道吧，挥发的很厉害
<sitaback> gebjgd: 她考博去了
<gebjgd> sitaback< 在北京？
<sitaback> gebjgd: 嗯
<blueghost> sitaback:) 不是
<sitaback> blueghost: 不知道，我都是直接静滴的
<blueghost> sitaback:) 好难受啊
<sitaback>  gebjgd: 郑州新买房也要8000一平了
<blueghost> sitaback:) 住在茂名的标示 没压力
<sitaback> blueghost: 估计时间久了
<gebjgd> sitaback< 8000好便宜
<sitaback> gebjgd: 那我家00年500一平
<blueghost> 那味道 比 煤气中毒更厉害
<sitaback> blueghost: 通通风呗，茂名冷不冷
<sitaback> gebjgd: 我家房涨了8倍
<blueghost> 不冷
<gebjgd> sitaback< 不算什么
<gebjgd> sitaback< 你还竟然想去北京
<blueghost> 别谈 房价, 房价 是屏蔽词
<sitaback> gebjgd: 我也觉得我肯定疯了
<blueghost> 别谈 房价, 房价 是 敏感词
<gebjgd> sitaback< 躲还来不及呢
<gebjgd> sitaback< 去北京发展基本就是自寻死路
<blueghost> sitaback:) 你找 住北京 的老婆 本身就是 疯了
<gebjgd> sitaback< 帝都不缺人才
<gebjgd> sitaback< 缺鸡
<sitaback> gebjgd: 我老婆的大学同学放弃编制跑上海什么什么区中心医院了，拿了一样的钱，才7000，不知道活不活的下去
<sitaback> blueghost: 我也觉得
<gebjgd> sitaback< 想想出国移民才是明智之举
<gebjgd> sitaback< 国内读博有用么？
<blueghost> 发起抵制 北京女人 的活动
<gebjgd> sitaback< 学医的？
<sitaback> gebjgd: 移民就意味着放弃职业
<sitaback> gebjgd: 啊
<gebjgd> sitaback< 移民意味着自由，民主
<gebjgd> sitaback< 意味着高质量的生活
<v_v> 顶
<gebjgd> sitaback< 去帝都就是找死
<v_v> 职业中要还是生活重要
<sitaback> gebjgd: 扯，她的科主任老公孩子都在米国，但是她去不了
<v_v> 职业不过是为了生活
<blueghost> sitaback:) 移民就意味着 摆脱
<gebjgd> sitaback< 没钱没权的去帝都就是当蚁族
<sitaback> v_v: 唉，不做医生不知道干啥阿
<v_v> sitaback: 不要到北京买房子
<blueghost> sitaback:) 为什么
<v_v> sitaback: 别去
<gebjgd> sitaback< 傻逼去北京买房子
<gebjgd> sitaback< 知道么？
<sitaback> gebjgd: 嗯
<gebjgd> sitaback< 泡沫
<sitaback> gebjgd: 我想着有300W都可以移民了，至少也可以让小孩到米国读书了
<gebjgd> sitaback< 炒作。生活在帝都很辛苦
<sitaback> 在郑州挣7000
<sitaback> 北京还是7000，
<v_v> sitaback: 如果我d真有能令控制经济，房子会缓慢下降，为期超10年。但是我不觉得我d有能力
<gebjgd> sitaback< 你没见我找广东女友么
<gebjgd> sitaback< 那你真是脑子进水了
<sitaback> gebjgd: 靠，不能和你比好吧
<blueghost> v_v:)  房地产是中国的支柱产业
<v_v> blueghost: 该崩溃就崩溃
<v_v> blueghost: 别迷信
<blueghost> v_v:) 降了 就没了
<sitaback> 唉
<v_v> blueghost: 日本牛逼还是我们d牛逼？
<gebjgd> blueghost< 蛋支柱
<v_v> 日本朝阳崩
<sitaback> 我也该拿药钱了，可惜要走了
<sitaback> 日本崩了，美国崩，瓷器崩
<gebjgd> blueghost< 官都卷钱跑了
<v_v> 违背规律的都是要付出代价的
<blueghost> v_v:) 现在 就是因为 房地产 是泡沫, 但 中国又要靠 房地产 以及相关 钢筋水泥 支撑 保 8 呢
<v_v> 不能够一直下去
<gebjgd> blueghost< 拿了1亿就奔加拿大的。太多了
<blueghost> v_v:) 怎么办啊
<gebjgd> blueghost< æ­»
<v_v> blueghost: 死阿
<gebjgd> blueghost< 先杀你儿子
<v_v> blueghost: 还能怎样
<v_v> blueghost: 还需要怎样
<gebjgd> blueghost< 你再自杀
<blueghost> gebjgd:) ....
<gebjgd> blueghost< 到一个没有痛苦没有饥饿的地方
<sitaback> 我家房子卖40W+存款10W，去北京弄个小户，一个月一半做月供，疯了
<gebjgd> sitaback< 50w在北京？
<gebjgd> sitaback< 新房6环外
<sitaback> gebjgd: 首付
<v_v> lol
<gebjgd> sitaback< 二手房还行
<v_v> sitaback: 你想想，你去了能得到什么
<gebjgd> sitaback< 6环的基本就是河北腔了
<sitaback> gebjgd: 没有最好，就有理由不去了
<gebjgd> sitaback< 病
<blueghost> v_v:) 得到 他 老婆
<v_v> blueghost: 他儿子都多大了。。
<v_v> blueghost: 还玩浪漫？
<gebjgd> sitaback< 不如在郑州
<gebjgd> sitaback< 你过的人上人的生活
<blueghost> v_v:) 他说的啊, 是为了 他老婆才 去帝都的
<gebjgd> sitaback< 到了帝都，你过的是狗下狗的日子
<gebjgd> 生不如死
<v_v> gebjgd: 虽然你说的极端，思想我还是赞同的
<sitaback> 我也觉得
<gebjgd> 事实如此
<gebjgd> 作为帝都土著我看的太明白了
<sitaback> 其实对于我来说差不多，也没得逛街什么的
<gebjgd> 不然我干吗找广东老婆
<v_v> gebjgd: 赞
<sitaback> 小孩上学的话完全可以高中毕业出国的
<gebjgd> 一开始以为帝都人民生活最幸福
<blueghost> 是否在中国 只有 犬儒 才能活下去
<gebjgd> 到了广东老婆家一看
<v_v> gebjgd: 晕
<gebjgd> 我操。帝都人民生活就是屎阿
<gebjgd> 傻逼帝都人民还排外呢。
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 到 茂名 来看, 更觉的 幸福
<v_v> gebjgd: 你老婆家里牛逼，个案。 你就幸福吧
<sitaback> gebjgd: 你上门了？
<gebjgd> sitaback< 早就上过了
<v_v> -_-
<v_v> 哈哈
<v_v> sitaback: 不是。
<sitaback> gebjgd: 不是，上门女婿的上门
<v_v> sitaback: 不是
<gebjgd> sitaback< 没
<v_v> sitaback: gebjgd 这样有见识的人， 至于这样么
<gebjgd> v_v< 至于阿
<v_v> sitaback: 虽然其实也无所谓
 * blueghost 号召全国女性 抵制 北京男
<sitaback> 北京男很可怜的
<gebjgd> v_v< 你不知道帝都人民生活有多么凄惨
<v_v> gebjgd: en..
<v_v> gebjgd: 哪儿的都一样
<sitaback> 每年高考黑压压的人往北京跑
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 排除 中南海里的人吗
<v_v> blueghost: 你别抬杠
<gebjgd> blueghost< 有权有钱去帝都
<v_v> 帝都。。部长都满地跑。。
<gebjgd> blueghost< 没钱没权最好就找个世外桃源
<v_v> 权个p阿
<blueghost> 帝都 是不是分层 很厉害
<sitaback> 我同学住在磁器口，一个月600，可怜破瓦房
<v_v> blueghost: 说实话， 我喜欢广东人， 有血气
<gebjgd> sitaback< 自找的
<blueghost> 还是 北京就 高层 的人 的聚集地
<blueghost> v_v:) 广东人 实在
<blueghost> v_v:) 不谈政治, 除非 和 自己 相关的.
<v_v> blueghost: 近代，南方人都是领头人
<sitaback> gebjgd: 估计挣的也不多，找不到老婆，关键是超高的高考分数在医学院读了个计算机
<gebjgd> sitaback< 北漂？
<gebjgd> sitaback< 太不明智了。在北京混比移民还难
<blueghost> v_v:) 怎么说呢, 就是 大的 政治 不关心, 但 如果 触碰到 自己的 权益会非常厉害.
<sitaback> gebjgd: 嗯，他漂了3年了
<gebjgd> sitaback< 房价高物价高，医疗没保障
<sitaback> gebjgd: 不如移民，可惜没钱
<blueghost> v_v:) 就是 闷声发大财的那种
<v_v> blueghost: 这样实在
<v_v> 一般整天扯淡这个那个的， 有事了p都没一个。
<gebjgd> sitaback< 去南洋
<v_v> 象我这样的。。-_-
<sitaback> 今年上海说是只要符合人才引进的，就可以办户口
<sitaback> gebjgd: 南洋貌似歧视大陆的？
<gebjgd> sitaback< 找个南洋女人
<sitaback> gebjgd: 靠，不感兴趣
<blueghost> v_v:) 可能 我说的不对, 应该 是 历史遗留的. 一直都是 边缘 地区. 和 朝廷 本来就各据一方.
<gebjgd> sitaback< 关了灯都一样
<v_v> blueghost: 这是个原因
<v_v> blueghost: 文化的差异，导致天朝对南方的思想控制能力相对弱一些
<sitaback> gebjgd: 我丈母娘被骗买了8W的保险，说是到80岁连本带利
<v_v> blueghost: 北方人都被教成奴隶
<blueghost> v_v:) 还有一部分是 北方 逃难下来, 因为 自我保护 的原因, 对内团结 和 排外
<gebjgd> sitaback< .........
<gebjgd> sitaback< 真的假的？
<v_v> 知道中国养老保险亏空多少嘛？
<sitaback> gebjgd: 真的，她还有几十万放家没事干
<gebjgd> sitaback< 什么险种？
<sitaback> gebjgd: 不清楚，咱也不敢问，
<gebjgd> sitaback< 你老婆家还有姐妹么？
<blueghost> 很容易 就 结成帮派. 潮州帮 什么的
<v_v> gebjgd: -_-
<sitaback> gebjgd: 要是能退就好了，好像是7天有个毁约期
<gebjgd> sitaback< 你老婆家还有姐妹么？
<gebjgd> sitaback< 你老婆家还有姐妹么？
<gebjgd> sitaback< 你老婆家还有姐妹么？
<sitaback> gebjgd: 有个大姨姐，30了
<^k^> gebjgd: .. ..
<blueghost> v_v:) gebjgd:) 发觉 很多 外国 的 华语电台 都是 粤语的
<gebjgd> sitaback< 我擦。。。。
<sitaback> gebjgd: 很漂亮，公费留美的，
<gebjgd> sitaback< 哎哟威！
<gebjgd> sitaback< 私聊！！！！
<blueghost> 有个美国 的 华语电台 是说粤语, 还有个加拿大的
<v_v> blueghost: 从近代，很多南方人，广东福建，外出做工，很多地方以为粤语就是汉语呢
<blueghost> :)
<sitaback> gebjgd: 神经
<blueghost> v_v:)
<v_v> sitaback:  他是老流氓，习惯就好。。
<sitaback> v_v: 我早就习惯了
<v_v> sitaback: 他早有家室了
<blueghost> v_v:) 好像 现在 华语电台的 有些 DJ 是从 香港出去的. 美国那个 DJ 一 说话 就说香港 什么什么. 加拿大的也有一个李婉华做DJ,也是香港一个以前的女明星
<sitaback> v_v: 嗯，我知道的，他个流氓，只要有洞就感兴趣
<v_v> blueghost: 其实内地是没有开放的
<blueghost> v_v:) 哦
<blueghost> v_v:) 也许 都是 香港 那97那一阵子的移民潮过去的吧
<gebjgd> sitaback< v_v 娶个富二代是我毕生的追求
<v_v> blueghost: 有一批
<sitaback> 内地主要是传播业不行，接收信息渠道不通畅
<v_v> blueghost: 你看历史，19实际，20世纪初期，大量华工外出
<blueghost> 不过 香港 大多都是去加拿大, 至少 只要香港什么电影, 只要涉及移民的, 都是加拿大
<v_v> blueghost: 美国铁路， 华工也出了不少力
<sitaback> 我哦长沙上大学才把香港电影看了好多，以前就只能看中央台的
<blueghost> v_v:)
<sitaback> 没想到南方的都很少看中央台
<gebjgd> sitaback< 广东都直接看香港台
<v_v> sitaback: 看中央台那是没办法
<v_v> sitaback: 唯一的消息来源
<sitaback> gebjgd: 我也想
<gebjgd> sitaback< 休了你老婆
<blueghost> sitaback:) 香港无线台的节目 越来越不好看了
<gebjgd> sitaback< 让blueghost给你介绍广东妹子
<sitaback> gebjgd: 我老婆在他们镇算是富二代
<sitaback> blueghost: 他们不会有党委了吧
<blueghost> sitaback:) 不过 明珠台还是 挺好看的. 很多 美剧. 还有许多 科普一类的片.
<blueghost> sitaback:) 我说的是电视剧.
<sitaback> blueghost: 我现在都靠wsj,nytimes，twitter获取消息
<blueghost> sitaback:) 现在 很少 看翡翠台了
<blueghost> sitaback:) 都看 明珠.
<sitaback> blueghost: 我老婆喜欢看香港的电视剧，不过自从看了大长今之后发现太浪费时间了，就不看电视剧了
<blueghost> sitaback:) 现在 放的美剧 是 "目标人物"
<blueghost> sitaback:) 看明珠台吧.
<sitaback> blueghost: 粤语的？
<blueghost> sitaback:) 不过我这里, 明珠的广告 被 本地的广告 强奸了
<blueghost> sitaback:) 英文的, 中文字幕
<sitaback> blueghost: 那还好
<blueghost> sitaback:) 我看字幕的. 听不懂英文
<sitaback> blueghost: 我认识的广东人都很有思想的，前几天去建行，遇到个广东的老爷爷80了在那里分析CPI，汗死了
<blueghost> sitaback:) 看完后, 可能连 主角 长什么样都不知道. 光看字幕了
<blueghost> sitaback:) 和我所知道的不大一样
<sitaback> blueghost: 那可能优秀的人都到处跑吧
<blueghost> sitaback:) 我所看到的广东人 都 不关心这些事的
<blueghost> sitaback:) 关心身边的事更多.
<sitaback> blueghost: 老爷爷退休工资都3000+，应该很牛X
<blueghost> sitaback:) 在 广州的人, 关心 亚运会 的扰民, 说的很多, 却没听见过 讨论 奥运会的
<sitaback> blueghost: 我看报导了，好像还用布包住烂尾楼
<blueghost> sitaback:) 整饰 工程.
<sitaback> blueghost: 都差不多 郑东新区花了好多钱，结果现在建成了没人去，整个是空城，
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg<
<blueghost> sitaback:) 广东 只要 涉及到自己的, 才会 去争取. 不过现在这样的环境, 在意 cpi 可能 也正常吧. 因为涉及到了他们的利益了
<alvin_rxg> <
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< http://www.penguspy.com/#/All/free/sort=1/view=1/limit=0
<^k^> ⇪ title: Penguspy - Just the Best Linux Games
<alvin_rxg> geil
<sitaback> blueghost: 那不错了，我回来都觉得很难和其他人交流，大家关心的东西都不同
<blueghost> sitaback:) 现在 的 营商 环境那么差, 可能广东人 也会 讨论 这些问题了
<blueghost> 广东人也开始在意整个国家 的经济问题了吧. 现在 广东的制造业已经那么差了
<sitaback> blueghost: 我现在特别希望像岳父那样开一个小门诊，自己做，不过政策不允许，在一个我们这里的观念就是，出国，去北京上海，当公务员，这三样，其他都不行
<blueghost> sitaback:) 移民外国开诊所. 中医的
<blueghost> sitaback:) 移民外国的唐人区 开诊所. 中医的
<sitaback> blueghost: 我学的西医，中医完全不会
<blueghost> sitaback:) 慢慢 熬到 老中医.
<sitaback> blueghost: 呵呵，那可有的熬了
<blueghost> sitaback:) 那移民 开 西医诊所, 似乎 不实际
<blueghost> 移民到 非洲, 应该可以吧. 那里应该 缺医少药
<sitaback> blueghost: 嗯，坐中医或者针灸之类貌似可以以自然疗法来拿到执照，西医的话要考USMLE，考完我都快40了
<v_v> sitaback: 你学中医？
<blueghost> sitaback:) 考完 再回流, 那就吃香了
<sitaback> v_v: 我学西医的
<v_v> sitaback: 我觉得中医理论毫无道理
<v_v> sitaback: en
<v_v> sitaback: 老兄
<v_v> sitaback: 我终于遇到你拉
<sitaback> blueghost: 呵呵，如果连续两年停止医疗工作，就要重新考试了
<v_v> sitaback: 我想学点医学常识，给我点建议吧
<sitaback> v_v: ？
<sitaback> v_v: 没啥学的
<v_v> sitaback: 或者简单点，推荐点书也称
<v_v> 成
<sitaback> v_v: 我现在都是半死不活，硬撑着
<v_v> sitaback: 别阿
<v_v> sitaback: 我认真的
<blueghost> 谁推荐我一个带 调试功能的 php 编辑器, 在 linux 下的
<sitaback> v_v: 反正是电视上的不要看，流行的书不要买就对了
<v_v> sitaback: 我不是要学那些东西，
<v_v> sitaback: 我要系统的学
<sitaback> v_v: 看病要找关系，托熟人
<sitaback> v_v: 你是要准备当医生吗？
<v_v> sitaback: 不是，我是要准备具有医生的只是
<v_v> sitaback: 知识
<v_v> sitaback: 理论知识
<sitaback> v_v: 理论知识很容易，如果你想速成，去买盗版的协和的临床执业医师的参考书
<v_v> sitaback: 恩， 不要速成的
<v_v> sitaback: 要系统的， 我有的是时间
<sitaback> v_v: 没有师傅带还是难的阿
<v_v> sitaback: 我能克服
<v_v> sitaback: -_-
<sitaback> v_v: 光看书没用的，你没去医院呆过，很难想象的
<sitaback> v_v: 这是实践的东西，就跟玩DOTA一样，看手感的
<v_v> sitaback: 我不是要党医生，我是要学点医学的理论知识
<sitaback> v_v: 你是想了解自己的身体，还是不想被医生坑
<blueghost> v_v:) 想做什么呢
<v_v> sitaback: 都有
<sitaback> v_v: 五年制的教材看一遍就可以了，不要看8年制的
<v_v> sitaback: 不过我不认为看点理论知识就可以不被坑了
<v_v> sitaback: 能有个具体点的提示么
<v_v> sitaback: 比如具体的一本书
<v_v> sitaback: 我可以找找同类
<v_v> sitaback: 现在是 医学的书， 我完全不能分辨
<v_v> blueghost: 兴趣。
<blueghost> v_v:) 哦
<sitaback> v_v: http://book.douban.com/doulist/820852/
<v_v> sitaback: 多谢多谢
<v_v> sitaback:我明年就可以开始了
<sitaback> v_v: 解剖，生理，病理，病理生理，药理，微生物，
<sitaback> 比较有用
<v_v> sitaback: en
<v_v> 我记下
<sitaback> v_v: 临床上就是，内外妇儿传
<sitaback> v_v: 然后弄本协和的住院医师手册，药物速查，把常用的看看
<blueghost> 没有 免费的 php ide 的吗
<blueghost> 我只要带有调试的就行
<v_v> sitaback: ok,多谢！！
<sitaback> v_v: 你就基本比很多人强了
<gebjgd> 中国又多一个赤脚医生。。。。。
<v_v> sitaback: 我会的，哈哈。 gebjgd
<gebjgd> v
<gebjgd> v_v< 怕怕
<sitaback> gebjgd: 能把这几本看完的，会很强额，关键是没人能看完
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 我正在玩yo Frankie!
<alvin_rxg> o?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 相当不错的小游戏。你去看看那个网站里面的游戏链接。有youtube的游戏介绍。不用你自己去试验了。好玩不好玩一目了然
<blueghost> gebjgd:) kdevelop4 有 php 调试功能的吗
<gebjgd> blueghost< 我看看
<blueghost> 谢了
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 但我的 kdevelop4 没有 php的
<alvin_rxg> o
<sitaback> v_v: 你是干啥工作的
<v_v> sitaback: 无业青年
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< yo Frankie是完全用blender做的。相当的牛逼
<sitaback> v_v: 你多大了
<v_v> sitaback: 25
<sitaback> v_v: ..
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 硬件要求还不高
<sitaback> v_v: 你大学毕业了没？
<v_v> sitaback: -_-
<v_v> sitaback: 混了个本科
<sitaback> v_v: 那你可以去美国读个MD，如果你家有钱的话
<v_v> sitaback: 没钱，也没兴趣
<gebjgd> v_v< 没钱的就去法国或者德国
<v_v> -_-
<v_v> 哈哈
<sitaback> gebjgd: 德国学医就是自寻死路
<gebjgd> sitaback< 恩。拉丁。而且要求加权1.多
<gebjgd> sitaback< 相当于国内的85分以上吧还是90分
<gebjgd> sitaback< 平均分
<sitaback> gebjgd: 刷人很厉害
<gebjgd> sitaback< 你还用kde4呢？
<sitaback> gebjgd: awesome
<gebjgd> sitaback< 考
<gebjgd> sitaback< 你变的也不慢
<gebjgd> sitaback< 噢，对了你有大屏幕
<gebjgd> sitaback< 流氓
<sitaback> gebjgd: 才17
<gebjgd> sitaback< 分辨率高阿
<gebjgd> sitaback< 别告诉800 * 600
<sitaback> gebjgd: 我用1280x1024
<gebjgd> sitaback< 那很爽了
<gebjgd> sitaback< 1280 * 1024跑kde和awesome都很不错了
<sitaback> gebjgd: 恩，全部全屏了
<gebjgd> sitaback< 考。那用tiling干屁
<gebjgd> sitaback< 附庸风雅
<sitaback> gebjgd: 没，我发现翻译文章的时候，开两个口很爽，切换也快
<gebjgd> sitaback< 开2个什么？
<sitaback> gebjgd: 我开俩gvim,不会用那种分割的
<gebjgd> molecule_< 我好像没装全
<molecule_> gebjgd:) 我也是刚装  php, 我测试一下. 好像可以设置断点什么的
<gebjgd> molecule_< 可以。支持
<gebjgd> molecule_< 需要上插件
<molecule_> gebjgd:) 不能调试, 不能调试运行. 运行也是灰色的. 但可以 设断点
<gebjgd> molecule_< 反正有php支持
 * gebjgd 发垃圾邮件去了
<molecule_> gebjgd:) 我再 看看别的
<gebjgd> molecule_< 但是我讨厌kdevelop的依赖
<gebjgd> molecule_< 需要上kde很多东西
<molecule_> gebjgd:) 标示没关系, 正在用 kde
<gebjgd> molecule_< 你自己上了kde？
<gebjgd> molecule_< 新的kde太烂了
<molecule_> 是的
<gebjgd> molecule_< 还是kde3好
<molecule_> gebjgd:) 还可以
<gebjgd> molecule_< kde 4不给力
<molecule_> gebjgd:) ....
<gebjgd> molecule_< 我不喜欢
<gebjgd> molecule_< 别扭
<molecule_> gebjgd:) 我个人认为, 还好
<gebjgd> molecule_< 我个人认为很差
<molecule_> gebjgd:) 好吧, 各花入各眼
<gebjgd> 这美国的网络太次了。
<sitaback> 这是VPN吗
<sitaback> bysnn: ..
 * knownbad @@`
<gebjgd> 另类刷屏王
<alvin_rxg> op 不在
<v_v> 有人仅仅出出？
<v_v> 有人进进出出？
<Guest74998> debian 可以使用ubuntu 的源吗？
<gebjgd> Guest74998< 据说可以
<gebjgd> Guest74998< 但是会有问题
<Guest74998> gebjgd, 我是说结构.:)
<Guest74998> 就是 源 结构
<gebjgd> Guest74998< 不懂
<gebjgd> Guest74998< 不用debian系的
<Guest74998> debian 直接把 源 改为 archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<Guest74998> 可以么？
<Guest74998> 额..
<gebjgd> Guest74998< 试试看。我等着
<Guest74998> gebjgd, 呵呵，谢谢
<^k^>  06:18
<wzlxx> 谁有桌面时终推荐？
#ubuntu-cn 2010-12-31
<xiaoy> wzlxx, gnome不错
 * wzlxx osd_clock中～
<wzlxx> 没有托盘怎么运行需要放到托盘的程序？
<OT_iux> wzlxx: 手动开一个“通知区域”指示器小程序？
<wzlxx> OT_iux: 通知？
<OT_iux> 额，那个东西不是就起到系统托盘的作用么
<wzlxx> 不会你说的那样用～
<OT_iux> @.@
<chattan> 进来的人不少
<chattan> 怎么都不说话呢
<OT_iux> 因为现在是早上上班时间把
<OT_iux> 最后一天= -#
<gzjjrp> AIR里有支持APE的播放器么
<OT_iux> 抱歉我领导来了……我先下潜
<lerosua> 那我来增加一下人气。
<lerosua> ee还没来啊
<chattan> 最后一天就是来扯淡的呀
<chattan> 把最后一天都浪费在工作上，太可惜了
<ruconse> 你牛x
<calebot> air--
<chattan> 哥终于知道了，为什么我上不去MSN了
<lerosua> chattan:  why
<happyaron> lerosua: 那个bug你看了没
<lerosua> happyaron: 呃，冒似你给回答了啊。
<chattan> 刚刚看到upate manager有一个关于MSN
<chattan> 的更新
<lerosua> happyaron: 其实应该就是他设的搜索太高了
<chattan> 就是用来修复不能上MSN
<chattan> 的问题的
<chattan> 有一个Bug
<chattan> 郁闷
<chattan> 害得哥昨天搞了半天
<happyaron> lerosua: eleeye 的 cpu 占用太低
<happyaron> lerosua: 设置多少都只能20%-30%
<lerosua> happyaron: 这也能成bug啊...
<lerosua> happyaron: 我会参详一下，不过没啥头绪解决。那引擎不是我干的。
<gzjjrp> APE播不了阿
<happyaron> lerosua: 嗯。。。
<lerosua> happyaron: 你们啥时候放假？
<happyaron> lerosua: 这两天正休息。
<gzjjrp> AIR不是跨平台的么，就没个能播APE的么
<happyaron> AIR的程序不用。
<gzjjrp> 为神马
<calebot> AIR的程序不用。
<lerosua> AIR神马的最讨厌了
<gzjjrp> 额。是么
<gzjjrp> 我还是WINE个播放器吧
<wzlxx> 如果没有托盘的话也必须要一个tray后台运行才能正常运行那些程序？？？？？？
<freeflying> happy new year!
<calebot> happy new year!
<calebot> wzlxx: 不需要
<wzlxx> calebot: 那样如果一关闭就没了，平时可以设成关闭到托盘的～
<wzlxx> sawfish默认virtualbox没有边框？
<Kandu> wzlxx: 真的嗎？
<tenzu> iFvwm: 万能的神啊~~！
<houge_langley> 大家好，今天我给同事安装的ubuntu10.10一开始无线网卡能够链接网络，也能打开网页，后来断了，重启后显示正常链接，但是无法打开网页，DNS确定没有冲突
<houge_langley> tenzu:  疼疼好
<tenzu> houge_langley: 给猴哥请安
<wzlxx> Kandu: 只有virtualbox没有，其他有
<houge_langley> tenzu:  向疼疼请安
<xrfang> 借问一下，在linux系统下大家在单个目录下能存放多少个文件而不影响目录遍历等操作的性能？
<tenzu> houge_langley: 我昨天遇到了类似情况，按了一下无线开关就ok了
<houge_langley> tenzu:  这个方法我也尝试过了，另外同时笔记本的无线网卡是博通的
<houge_langley> tenzu:  疼疼，推荐一个输入法搭配：ibus1.3.9+sunpinyin，相当不错
<tenzu> houge_langley: 嘿嘿，我用的就是ibus-sunpinyin
<tenzu> houge_langley: 因为fcitx又挂了
<houge_langley> tenzu:  哦，哈哈，智能的整句输出相当给力
<happyaron> fcitx-sunpinyin
<houge_langley> tenzu:  是啊
<houge_langley> happyaron:  我的fcitx-sunpinyin就经常刮掉
<tenzu> houge_langley: 虽然很喜欢fcitx，不过再次投入了ibus阵营，我都来回好几次了
<happyaron> 为啥好多人说它总挂呢？
<tenzu> happyaron: 拜见老小
<happyaron> tenzu: 拜见腾腾
<happyaron> 我的从来不挂。
<tenzu> happyaron: 我这儿真的挂了，我也不知道为啥会挂
<happyaron> tenzu: 有啥提示么？
<OT_iux> 奇怪……我用的是 fcitx4的 pinyin
<OT_iux> 似乎都正常
 * OT_iux 表示从来没用过 sunpinyin ……
<tenzu> 难道fcitx看不起arch？
<tenzu> 我得好好收拾robin姐一顿
<happyaron> tenzu: 也许是配置问题？
<happyaron> tenzu: deb系上只听说11.04上有人有问题。
<tenzu> happyaron: 本来能用的，某次升级后就不行了。ibus一直没出过问题
<happyaron> tenzu: 不能用具体是什么现象？
<happyaron> tenzu: 不出候选词？
<Kandu> xrfang: 和文件系統有關（目錄文件的結構設計）。基本上只要不是平坦放置的。目錄下搜索文件總是夠快的
<tenzu> happyaron: 可以启动，能看到面板，但是不能打字，不能切换输入法
<tenzu> happyaron: 我确信配置没什么问题
<happyaron> tenzu: 各个组件的版本号？
<happyaron> fcitx 4.0.1 fcitx-sunpinyin 0.2.1 fcitx-configtool 0.2.0 这样的组合应该是没问题的。
<happyaron> fcitx-sunpinyin 0.2.0 搭配不了 fcitx 4.0.1
<houge_langley> tenzu:  happyaron: 我的fcitx崩溃，因为我打字太快，太猛，有时候总是会按错键
<happyaron> houge_langley: 呃。
<happyaron> houge_langley: fcitx应该比ibus耐冲击吧。。。
<ofan> 发现fcitx和urxvt各种不兼容..
<tenzu> happyaron: 搞不清楚，我也懒得想了
<houge_langley> happyaron:  貌似没有ibus乃冲击
<happyaron> :)
<happyaron> houge_langley: 报bug
<happyaron> ofan: 呃，有人发过bug了。
<ofan> happyaron: 不出意外那我发的..
<happyaron> :)
<houge_langley> happyaron: 报了，哈哈
<pocoyo> tenzu: 3.6.2 没怎么挂过。 我发现先 打 ; 再打\的时候必挂。
<ofan> 可能是urxvt的问题,在别的地方都还好
<tenzu> pocoyo: 我是4.0
<houge_langley> pocoyo:  是啊，牛哥，现在都4.0了
<pocoyo> houge_langley: 嗯 我懂。 我先呆着。习惯了
<happyaron> pocoyo: 我这里没挂
<pocoyo> happyaron: 3.6.x的貌似会。
<happyaron> 哦。
<houge_langley> happyaron:  其实报fcitx的bugs太简单了，@Yongsun和@csslayer都在推特上
<happyaron> houge_langley: :)
<b4yourback> emacs 中连续输入好多同一个单词时，有没有相应的命令
<xrfang> tks Kandu
<ofan> houge_langley: 但那样会有很多报重复bug
 * CyrusYzGTt 董曉娟，我愛妳
 * CyrusYzGTt 歡淫ee小賤人
<houge_langley> ofan:  倒也不会，因为我基本都是最先体验到fcitx新版，呵呵，我是小白~
<ofan> houge_langley: 基本上都是用最新的
<houge_langley> ofan:  我打字快，也容易错，也容易按错键，呵呵
<ofan> houge_langley: 呵呵
<CyrusYzGTt> 柳树精奉命点化 纯阳祖度脱济生
<freeflying> 谁用 wuala的
 * pocoyo firefox有没有按 ctrl ctrl . 或者 ctrl z 最小化的插件？
<NoIE> ctrl z 是撤销，冲突了。
<pocoyo> NoIE: ....
<pocoyo> NoIE: 有没有别的快捷的 哥
<acadio> 大家早上好哈。
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 公报私仇
<iFvwm> jyf1987: 反正是那样的，就踢。
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 你就是公报私仇 管你什么理由
<MeaCulpa> 干，ipad os升级那么难
<Kandu> jyf1987: 你發燒了沒？怎麼說胡話了
<wzlxx> pocoyo: 那是WM的功能吧～
<jyf1987> Kandu: 额 昨天开始 确实感冒发烧了 不过我不姓胡
<iFvwm> jyf1987: 你嘴巴真多。
<iFvwm> 老不改
<MeaCulpa> 哈哈
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 我嘴巴怎么比得上你多
<iFvwm> 一边去。踢你马甲。气死你。
<chattan> :-S
<acadio> :-S
<jyf1987> 算了 你嘴多 我说不过你
<chattan> 。。。
<hceasy> 怎么把手机上的短信.联系人一类的信息同步到谷歌?
<chattan> 有软件呀
<chattan> 你是么子手机呢
<hceasy> ppc
<jyf1987> 1004带的这个ooo怎么感觉速度快了
<hceasy> 有个文章说用activesync可以
<happyaron> jyf1987: 快了一点。
<hceasy> 但我设置到最后,还是同步不了
<jyf1987> happyaron: 是oracle版本的那个 我是下的1004.1的
<hceasy> activesync食手机自带的
<happyaron> jyf1987: 嗯，更新好几版了，一直在提高速度
<hceasy> 我的问题怎么没人关心了?
<hceasy> 怎么同步怎么同步
<jyf1987> happyaron: 把google那个jvm拿来用也许能提速不少
<jyf1987> 还是期待llvm版的office系
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/131121.htm  Google 送出了一台内置 Windows 7 的 CR-48 本
<chattan> 添加 Empathy msn 好友
<chattan> Empathy 可以上好友吗？
<chattan> msn 好友
<NoIE> ofan: ？
<happyaron> jyf1987: 1004里的ooo不依赖java
<jyf1987> happyaron: 那是什么写的？
<hceasy> 谷歌啊谷歌
<happyaron> jyf1987: C++
<NoIE> ofan: 还是中文版？
<hceasy> 怎么同步
<jyf1987> happyaron: 那可以用llvm重编译一下
<happyaron> jyf1987: Java写的咋可能轻易提高很多速度。
<jyf1987> happyaron: 改进jvm阿
<happyaron> jyf1987: llvm只是编译速度快，代码效率比gcc差
<hceasy> 啦啦啦啦啦
<hceasy> 怎么把手机上的短信.联系人一类的信息同步到谷歌
<ofan> google
<houge_langley> 各位朋友，我同事的网本安装了ubuntu10.10后，先是无线网卡能链接网络，能打开网页，但是现在显示能连接网络，但是不能打开网页了。
<hceasy> 恩
<hceasy> 怎么同步?
<ofan> google去
<hceasy> ?
<jyf1987> happyaron: 看你如何优化了
<happyaron> jyf1987: 你升级到1004了？
<wzlxx> mikeandmore: sawfish老是说mapc有问题～
<happyaron> jyf1987: 就是直接用现成的代码编译，llvm基本没见到哪个胜出了。
<jyf1987> happyaron: 什么叫升级 我家里一直是1004 来新公司这里 昨天重装系统了
<happyaron> jyf1987: :)
<jyf1987> happyaron: 那他们还没优化麻
<jyf1987> 反正弄个vm出来 不见的就慢
<happyaron> jyf1987: 没事谁再给另外一个编译器优化
<happyaron> jyf1987: 你问问LibreOffice，有没有意向使用clang，估计编译都很难过。
<hceasy> 怎么把手机上的短信.联系人一类的信息同步到谷歌?
<jyf1987> happyaron: 呵呵 总有人的
<mikeandmore> wzlxx: mapc有啥问题==
<hceasy> 怎么把手机上的短信.联系人一类的信息同步到谷歌
<wzlxx> mikeandmore: 不知道～
<hceasy> 机器人
<hceasy> bot
<hceasy> chulai
<hceasy> 卡uidian
<wzlxx> mikeandmore: no such custom setter: mapc
<hceasy> 傻机器
<hceasy> 我打字算快么?
<hceasy> !bot
<lubotu2> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-cn's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<hceasy> 哦  没掉线
 * wzlxx 汗～
<happyaron> jyf1987: 只有计划用这个 http://clang-analyzer.llvm.org/scan-build.html
<wzlxx> mikeandmore: 如何？
<happyaron> jyf1987: 没发现谁提议用Clang来编译
<jyf1987> happyaron: 呵呵  估计都在等优化版本
<hceasy> !bot | hceasy
<lubotu2> hceasy, please see my private message
<happyaron> jyf1987: 扯，呵呵
<jyf1987> happyaron: 你等着看吧
<hceasy> !bot | pocoyo
<lubotu2> pocoyo: Hi! I'm #ubuntu-cn's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<happyaron> jyf1987: Clang 只是欺负gcc有历史包袱，但是真差很远呢
<wzlxx> 还有谁会lisp？？
<jyf1987> happyaron: 呵呵 intelcc呢
<hceasy> !bot | oneleaf
<lubotu2> oneleaf: Hi! I'm #ubuntu-cn's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<jyf1987> !bot | happyaron
<lubotu2> happyaron: Hi! I'm #ubuntu-cn's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<hceasy> !bot | happyaron
<happyaron> jyf1987: 你觉得在linux上吃得开么。
<hceasy> 赶快闪人...
<hceasy> 惹祸了
<wzlxx> 还有谁会lisp？？
<wzlxx> 还有谁会lisp？？
<wzlxx> 还有谁会lisp？？
<mikeandmore> wzlxx: 那我不知道了
<jyf1987> happyaron: 有什么不可以 ubuntu上不还有闭原软件呢
<^k^> wzlxx: .. ..
<wzlxx> 这个问题一般是什么问题？
<mikeandmore> wzlxx: 或不好要require什马东西的
<happyaron> jyf1987: 但是不可能用它来给发行版编译软件
<happyaron> jyf1987: :)
<hceasy> !bot flood | wzlxx
<jyf1987> happyaron: 玩家用点麻
<hceasy> !bot help | wzlxx
<happyaron> hceasy: 别再玩bot了。
<wzlxx> mikeandmore: 估计～但我不知道这个错误，lisp接触太少了～
<happyaron> hceasy: 一会儿人家烦了
<hceasy> ï¼¾_ï¼¾||
<hceasy> bot还有什么命令?
<hceasy> o(.".)o ???
<hceasy> o(.".)o ??
<freeflying> hceasy: stop
<hceasy> ok
<wzlxx> mikeandmore: 弱弱的问一句，mapc就用法是嘛？
<jyf1987> happyaron: nm如何给他禁掉？
<pocoyo> jyf1987: 服务不启动不就行了。
<jyf1987> pocoyo: 这是个服务么 我还以为是 applet
<mikeandmore> wzlxx: 就是map reduce的那个map...
<wzlxx> 哦～
<pocoyo> jyf1987: applet 里面也有。服务关了 他也启动不了（首选项里-》启动应用程序里也有。）
<chattan> 卡死哥了
<hceasy> 水牛
<hceasy> 怎么把手机上的联系人和短信同步给谷歌?
<ofan> 看到deepin上一帖竟然用expect搞ssh自动登录..
<pocoyo> hceasy: 不知道。
<jyf1987> 不对 用rcconf看自启动的服务 nm没有自启动的
<jyf1987> 可是实际上却启动了 nnd
<pocoyo> jyf1987: 我用的 debian 手动可以关掉。
<jyf1987> pocoyo: 你用5的？
<jyf1987> 我前天也是debian5 太多软件不方便
<hceasy> !bot google | pocoyo
<pocoyo> jyf1987: 6的啊 还凑合。还是老。
<hceasy> !bot fuck| pocoyo
<hceasy> 机器人真笨
<jyf1987> happyaron: u1004是不是不用rcN.d 这一套了？ 怎么看到里面的脚本都是空代码
<hceasy> fuck bot
<jyf1987> pocoyo: 6稳么
<pocoyo> jyf1987: 还行。
<freeflying> ofan: expect这样用有啥问题？
<ofan> freeflying: 直接用公钥认证不就行么
<happyaron> ofan: 有的时候ssh会死掉
<happyaron> ofan: 我天天经历这个
<ofan> happyaron: 死掉啥意思
<happyaron> ofan: 停止响应
<freeflying> ofan: 很多人的key是有paaphrase的
<ofan> happyaron: 这样用不得保存密码么?没啥安全性可言了
<freeflying> happyaron: 你可以试试autossh
<jyf1987> autossh 也不怎么靠得住
<ofan> freeflying: 我的也有passphrase,但是可以用ssh-agent阿.. 登录系统后只输一次密码就好了
<jyf1987> 维持隧道有时候还是会挂
<happyaron> freeflying: 维持隧道会有问题
<freeflying> ofan: 要是没有ssh-agent可用呢
<freeflying> happyaron: jyf1987 总比没有的好些
<happyaron> freeflying: 不如直接ssh呢。
<jyf1987> freeflying: 所以我同事用py写了个代替方案 用cron起脚本来检查
<freeflying> freebsd里的python也到2.6.6了
<happyaron> freeflying: 我那是双向的，所以写脚本很复杂了。
<freeflying> jyf1987: 是啊，自己写个脚本好了
<ofan> freeflying: ssh-agent也是openssh包里的吧,如果真不能用,那直接取消服务器上的密码多省事
<jyf1987> 只是不明白为何autossh专门一个工具 为何还不如用cron组合 太不专业了
<iIlL10oO> autossh 万一被kill 怎么办
<freeflying> 网络层不知道有没有inotify的工具，不然用这个触发
<happyaron> freeflying: Benjamin Drung 成DD了。
<jyf1987> 显然有 链接断开也是有事件的
<freeflying> happyaron: 不然是啊
<freeflying> jyf1987: 是啥
<jiero> lol 键盘正常了。。。
<jiero> 坏了24小时后现在好了
<jiero> 可能是我撒水进去不好吧。
<iIlL10oO> jiero: 太旧了,换个新的
<jiero> lol , 上面的昵称是啥。。。找不到对应的且无法复制，。。。
<jiero> 不换了，换个新的还不如买个新鼠标。
<micheal> 现在频道里还有没有bot呀？
<iIlL10oO> jiero: 输入 ii 按 tab
<lc> 各位，我装了个 Ylmf os 3.0
<pocoyo> lc: 在这里谈雨淋麻风的, 要被tjjtds lol  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;-)
<micheal> pocoyo: 现在这还有没有bot？
<iIlL10oO> ylmf
<pocoyo> iIlL10oO: 在这里谈雨淋麻风的, 要被tjjtds lol  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;-)
<pocoyo> micheal: 没有。
<iIlL10oO> 没有,除了我
<micheal> pocoyo: 那^k^
<micheal> pocoyo: 我以为他是，还去惹了他。
<lc> poco
<pocoyo> lc: 干嘛。
<lc> 上面到一串字幕是什么意思
<Kandu> lc: t 就是 “添” s 就是 “爽”
<lc> 踢吉吉踢到死？？
<pocoyo> lc: so clever.
<lc> 可来佛 可JJ阿，中文多自然
<ofan> c
<ofan> lc: 完全版 http://www.cnblogs.com/core/archive/2007/07/06/808698.html
<cfy> naImqPOzo3VtpzScov5HPt==
<lc> ofan 够专业  适合作老师
<ofan> lc: 过奖了.  可惜不是我写的
<Kandu> pocoyo: ylmf 有哪些地方不夠好？
<pocoyo> Kandu: 在这里谈雨淋麻风的, 要被tjjtds lol  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;-)
<lc> 问一下GS，我那个SUDO CHMOD 为什么不能更改777阿，完事就个冒号：什么什么只读？？？
<ofan> gs是谁
<lc> POCO那一串字咋写出来的？？
<lc> 高手
<lc> 你了  呵呵
<ofan> 奥
<lc> 还有我这里为什么显示POCO是红颜色的？？
<pocoyo> lc: ....
<lc> 哦  懂了
<lc> 没注意看
<lc> 关键是初始以为你是管理员
<Kandu> pocoyo: 說說唄
<lei> ubuntu在gnome下emacs启动服务模式后无法正常关机,在awesome窗口管理器就能.有同样情况的吗
<lc> pocoyo:
<pocoyo> Kandu: 听别人说的
<cfy> Kandu: naImqPOzo3VtpzScov5HPt==
<lc> 我写你为什么不是红色到？  POCO
<cfy> Kandu: 看看这个内容是啥
<cfy> Kandu: 看出来了，内线回XD
<pocoyo> cfy: 啥编码？
<cfy> pocoyo: utf-8
<pocoyo> cfy: 怎么看？靠。
<cfy> 当然不是简单的直接base64 -d啦
<cfy> 要这么直接。我还隐藏干啥,XD
<cfy> 我估计是直接无法看出来了。
<pocoyo> cfy: 看不出来。
<cfy> 谁看出来了。内线回我。。。。
<cfy> pocoyo: 嗯。确实不容易呢。
<pocoyo> cfy: 搞啥。
<cfy> pocoyo: 我把上面这段作为qq签名
<pocoyo> cfy: 我为啥解不开啊？
<jiero> iIlL10oO: 为啥你的第二个i 显示的和某些1或者l一样呢。
<cfy> pocoyo: 因为不能直接base64 -d
<iIlL10oO> jiero: 因为你的字体不好,建议换个字体
<cfy> ee呢？
<Kandu> cfy: 我看出來了
<Kandu> cfy: 就是 naImqPOzo3VtpzScov5HPt==
<cfy> Kandu: 内弦
<cfy> Kandu: 内线阿
<Kandu> cfy: 內線啥，大家都看到了
<cfy> 这是原文？
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯
<ofan> 这是啥.. 内藏h网址?
<pocoyo> cfy: 那咋办？
<cfy> 不懂 Kandu 的意思。。。
<cfy> Kandu: - -!
<cfy> 反正大家也不认识
<cfy> 我说了吧。
<cfy> echo naImqPOzo3VtpzScov5HPt==|rot13|base64 -d
<cfy> 我本来想原文rot13再base64，不过太明显了。。。
<pocoyo> cfy: 蛋疼了不是。。。
<cfy> 先base64再rot13倒是非常不明显。。。。
<Kandu> cfy: 剛不說是 utf8 么
<cfy> pocoyo: 我要低调。。。
<ofan> cfy: ... 放假了吧 果然够闲的
<cfy> Kandu: 问文件编码阿。其实一样。是英文。。。。
<ofan> 而且我这都没有rot13这命令
<cfy> ofan: 没。。。还在期末复习截断。。。。
<cfy> ofan: bsd-games
<cfy> ofan: emacs里也有rot13
<ofan> 装了emacs
<cfy> ofan: rot13-region
<ofan> cfy: 没有
<Kandu> 這 ylmf 不是挺好的么，怎麼有人不喜歡呢？
<cfy> ofan: M-x rot13-region
<pocoyo> Kandu: 要男的?要女的? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<cfy> 怎么会没有？
<ofan> cfy: 装bsd-game 有了
<cfy> Kandu: 我觉得它的115还不错。。。虽然现在速度慢了。。。
<ofan> 没开emacs
<Kandu> cfy: 系統也不錯啊
<cfy> ofan: 嗯
<cfy> Kandu: 没用过。。。
<iIlL10oO> #!/usr/bin/ruby -p
<iIlL10oO> $_.tr! "A-Za-z", "N-ZA-Mn-za-m";
<cfy> perl -pe 'y/a-zA-Z/n-za-mN-ZA-M/'
<MaskRay> ofan: bsd-games
<ofan> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTUzNTI1NzQ0.html 哈哈 很有意思
<uPad> 是否有线电视可以出局了，
<iIlL10oO> > 'naImqPOzo3VtpzScov5HPt=='.rot13.unbase64
<^k^> iIlL10oO, just for rain.T
<Wm> 想问下，这里有用gentoo的吗
<cfy> me
<Wm> cfy, 如果没有网络怎么安装？
<cfy> Wm: emerge -fp xxx
<cfy> Wm: 记下地址。然后手动下载。
<cfy> Wm: 还有别的。比如让别的机器编译出bin包，然后你安装。
<Wm> cfy, 哦，3q
<cfy> Wm: 去 #gentoo-cn问下看看
<cfy> Wm: http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=34322
<kingbo> 郁闷，删除了nvidia闭源驱动，nv开源驱动仍用不了，lspci -k看到内核用的仍是nvidia，难道内核内嵌了闭源驱动？
<uPad> 新年快乐都！
<cfy> 还早。。。
<uPad> :)
<randy_> kingbo, 如何卸载的，
<gjp> 大家有用fedora的吗？
<randy_> uPad, 贺正
<randy_> gjp, fedora 14
<happyaron> http://it.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=10/12/31/0246250&from=rss
<chris2_> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=68&t=312243
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 在vim color scheme中修改/ 的搜索高亮颜色，应该是哪个部分阿
<uPad> randy_: 老大！
<woju> 12:44 < gjp> 大家有用fedora的吗？
<gjp> randy_, fedora怎么配置呀？
<randy_> gjp, 配置什么，可以去#fedora问，要注册urc
<randy_> gjp, 配置什么，可以去#fedora问，要注册irc
<gjp> 我刚从ubuntu转到fedora。
<randy_> gjp, 要配置什么？
<gjp> randy_, 源，和字体。
<randy_> gjp, 源可以看这个,mirros.163.com
<randy_> gjp, 要安装字体，可以先安装配置好bash-completion,再用yum安装
<cfy> ee怎么今天不在？
<yhzm1314> 我用自带的源列表，没发现慢
<kingbo> randy_: emerge -C 啊，gentoo
<NoIE> 小问题，我想看看我的网站在1024分辨率下的效果.
<NoIE> 启用Compiz之前，调整窗口的时候可以看到窗口大小的数值。
<randy_> kingbo, 什么阿
<randy_> yhzm1314, 163的快
<NoIE> 启用Compiz以后，调整窗口时就看不到数值了。
<pocoyo> happyaron: firefox 有什么插件 可在教育网下加速？
<happyaron> pocoyo: 没
<pocoyo> happyaron: 我这儿源 原来教育网的挺慢 今天居然 100K+ 我很满意。
<jyf1987> 老子刚才才发现msn登不上了
<redmorning> 蓝牙有大概一秒延迟......
<happyaron> pocoyo: 你是说更新源？
<wzlxx> debian 上大家都用什么飞信？
<pocoyo> happyaron: 嗯。
<happyaron> pocoyo: 有ipv6不？
<pocoyo> happyaron: 怎么会没有呢。我感觉我的教育源都浪费了。我这里的ipv6极不稳定啊 有时可以开ipv6.google.com大部分时候打不开啊。
<happyaron> pocoyo: 北方还是南方？
<pocoyo> happyaron: 河南 算北还是南？
<happyaron> 北方 mirror6.bjtu.edu.cn
<happyaron> 南方 ftp6.sjtu.edu.cn
<pocoyo> happyaron: 这是 ipv6?
<Guest51335> 我用miredo 正常, 用 gw6c有问题
<jyf1987> pocoyo: 你给我整个教育网的代理ip 我要下论文
<happyaron> pocoyo: y
<pocoyo> Guest51335: 我也用 miredo 大部分时间连不上 不知道怎么回事。
<happyaron> pocoyo: miredo哪是教育网的ipv6...
<happyaron> pocoyo: 我说你学校有没有ipv6
<Guest51335> 可能过不了多久又会被墙了
<wzlxx> debian 上大家都用什么飞信？
<happyaron> wzlxx: openfetion 吧
<pocoyo> happyaron: 有时候可以打开 ipv6.google.com 你说有没有？
<wzlxx> openfetion最小安装是哪个？
<Guest51335> 记住不要用国内的代理与安全软件
<happyaron> pocoyo: 你不是用miredo么
<happyaron> pocoyo: miredo又不是教育网提供的。
<pocoyo> happyaron: 有啊。
<Fivesheep> miredo是啥
<pocoyo> happyaron: 你的意思是 我不用miredo也可以用ipv6?
<happyaron> pocoyo: miredo和教育网双栈ipv6不是一回事啊
<happyaron> Fivesheep: M$ 的teredo
<pocoyo> happyaron: 我不用miredo的话 没有 ipv6的地址啊。。。
<happyaron> pocoyo: 那你学校没有ipv6
<pocoyo> happyaron: 靠。原来这样啊。
<pocoyo> happyaron: 那还要  miredo 干啥用。。。？
<Guest51335> 有IPV4就行了
<happyaron> pocoyo: miredo是4to6
<Guest51335> gogoclient
<pocoyo> happyaron: 那我这里用miredo 几乎不能用了 没速度 要它也没用了？
<happyaron> en
<happyaron> 没用
<redmorning> perl里面，do和rquire通常用哪一个？
 * MopperWhite 有事宣布！！
<MopperWhite> https://docs.google.com/document/pub?id=1518XpYs3WxnDuLWyfJYI9DwDjsToT82909-fdzlwEqc
<pocoyo> happyaron: 忍不住悲从中来几乎逆流啊  有时候还是可以用这个连 irc的。。
<Fivesheep> happyaron, teredo又是啥... 我跟不上潮流了..
<freeflying> 放假了
<Fivesheep> hi freeflying
<Fivesheep> 买狗了?
<freeflying> Fivesheep: 没
<freeflying> Fivesheep: 准备明天去看看
<Fivesheep> 不如生个小孩
<freeflying> Fivesheep: 要不要带东西过去，这几天有朋友去西雅图
<happyaron> Fivesheep: 4to6
<freeflying> Fivesheep: 计划中
<Fivesheep> freeflying, 没啥要买的..
<Fivesheep> happyaron, o
<Fivesheep> freeflying, 国内东西比这贵
<freeflying> Fivesheep: 有些东西你那边没
<Fivesheep> 没有的你带不出来
<MopperWhite> dropbox是个啥？
<freeflying> Fivesheep: 带个美女给你吧
<randy_> MopperWhite, GFW
<tang> 我想用汉语，可以不可以哦
<MopperWhite> 四行以上发到那里？
<randy_> MopperWhite,  /topic
<ofan>  http://code.bulix.org
<tang> 那我就听和看你们聊天
<tang> 各位朋友，不知道有没有中文的聊天室？如何进去呢？
<randy_> tang, 搜索zh,cn 在频道列表
<Fivesheep> freeflying, 知我者, 侯总也
<tang> 谢谢
<woju>  
<jyf1987> fua
<cfy> Kandu: jyf1987 你们两个认识的？
<desksong>  /me 没人？
 * desksong 么哦热
<randy_> desksong, 有
<desksong> randy_: 哦
<desksong> randy_: 声音播放一卡一卡的
<randy_> desksong, 播什么，我去上课一下，10分钟回来，今天是文艺节
<desksong> randy_: 文艺？
<desksong> randy_: 有裸模不
<Kandu> cfy: “Kandu, jyf1987: 你们两个认识的？” ？
<cfy> Kandu: 随便问问。。
<Kandu> cfy: 标点呀
<cfy> Kandu: 就是说你们两个认识不？
<Kandu> cfy: 还行
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。。。囧。。。哈哈
<Kandu> cfy: 我好幾次被你混亂的標點搞混意思。。
<cfy> Kandu: ....这个。。。。额。。。其实没必要看标点。。。呵呵。
<cfy> Kandu: erc标的。。
<jyf1987> cfy: 不认识
<cfy> jyf1987: 不认识？
<Kandu> cfy: e.g. “ a: b 去過” 就會認為是對 a 說，b 去過某個地方。 “a, b: 去過” 就是對 a 和 b 說，去過某個地方
<jyf1987> cfy: 没见过面 就是不认识
<Kandu> cfy: 好幾次了
<cfy> jyf1987: 哦。。。。
<cfy> Kandu: okay...
<cfy> Kandu:  jyf1987 : 你们两认识不？
<jyf1987> cfy: 据kandu提供的资料 我们曾经在一个大学城里过 没验证过
<cfy> jyf1987: 哦。。。那他怎么知道你大胡子？
<cfy> 如果我没记错。XD
<Kandu> cfy: 我說的是“江胖子”
<jyf1987> cfy: 因为我有放照片在网上阿
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。。。。
<cfy> jyf1987: 懂了
<cfy> m丶 ＵＦＯ : 我有一个梦想，，永远活在新闻联播里。
<desksong> 我也想住77块月租的房子
<jyf1987> cfy: 永远当被采访同学么
<cfy> jyf1987: 嗯？
<cfy> jyf1987: 是理想世界么。。。
<tang> 我们这有77块月租的房子
<Kandu> cfy: 新聞聯播里太多老人了，漂亮姑娘太少  XD
<cfy> Kandu: 哈哈。这是表面
<Kandu> cfy: 新聞聯播里也沒 starcraft fallout ……
<cfy> Kandu: 这是啥？
<Kandu> cfy: 難道你不玩遊戲的？
<cfy> Kandu: 不玩的。星际争霸？
<Relaed> 新年好！
<jyf1987> cfy: 什么理想世界
<jyf1987> 我还是去水深火热点世界吧
<cfy> jyf1987: 嗯，那里不错
<yhzm1314> 有没有用Debian testing 的
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯。星海爭霸，異塵餘生 等等
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。。。。第一个我知道，后者没听过。。
<yhzm1314> 添加163源后， apt-get install chromium  会发现好玩的
<jyf1987> Kandu: 辐射类的小说我喜欢 尤其是 核爆以后自力更生的
<if_else> 各位兄台，使用 su - me -c `svn up .` 提示错误，请问是使用 点撇号包括命令吧，谢谢
<Kandu> jyf1987: fallout 遊戲更好玩
<randy_> if_else, su -
<jyf1987> Kandu: 没玩过 等年后我配个主机来玩这些游戏
<Kandu> jyf1987: 啦，異塵餘生是97年的遊戲。是個電腦都能玩的
<cfy> 新年おめでとうございます
<jyf1987> Kandu: 老的不想玩 想玩最新点那种
<jyf1987> jyf1987: 还有配个好主机 玩那种无限制发展单位点游戏
<Relaed> cfy: お正月、良い年を〜〜
<cfy> Relaed: XD
<tang> 还有用日语的？
<cfy> http://www.omniglot.com/language/phrases/christmas.htm
<tang>  cfy: お正月、良い年を〜〜
<Relaed> cfy: 今天不在日本诶…真是否则就早一个小时过年了
<cfy> 全世界说新年和圣诞的句子
<jyf1987> Relaed: 你那春节放几天？
<Kandu> jyf1987: 異塵餘生的自由度比較好
<wzssyqa> yhzm1314: 火星
<cfy> Relaed: 这有啥，还是农历的给力
<cfy> Kandu: 给简体的名字。。。。繁体看不懂。。。
<Relaed> jyf1987: 分公司当然我说了算啦，现在
<wzssyqa> wzssyqa: 10.04吧？
<Relaed> jyf1987: 5日回11区
<Kandu> cfy: fallout 辐射
<jyf1987> Kandu: 引擎不行呢
<jyf1987> Relaed: 额 什么意思 5日回11区
<cfy>  Kandu: 哦？算了。最近不想玩游戏。...
<Relaed> jyf1987: 1月5日回日本
<Kandu> jyf1987: 你喜歡 文明 ？
<jyf1987> Relaed: 这样  我是问你日本放多少天 春节 我知道日本也过这个
<Relaed> jyf1987: 社员放一个礼拜，打工的没有假期
<jyf1987> Kandu: 谈不上 就是喜欢超多单位 第一人称 这样 所以 TA spring我一直想上手
<jyf1987> Relaed: 晕
<mikeandmore> 在上汇编。。。。
<mikeandmore> 哎真恶心。。
<if_else> randy_: 兄台，我想使用me用户，而不是 root，谢谢
<randy_> if_else, 那就su me
<noah_bentusi> happy new year
<OT_iux> 请问Linux下有什么好用的可以把一堆视频文件连成一个文件的软件= =
<OT_iux> 试了几个所谓的批量转换，都不能拼合的- -
<iIlL10oO> OT_iux: 自己写一个
<OT_iux> ffmpeg没看出到底怎么用能不能合并
<cfy> OT_iux: 合并？
<cfy> OT_iux: ffmpeg -i a -i b -i c ..... outfile
<cfy> 这样就好了。
<Fivesheep> ffmpeg
<cfy> mencoder的话。
<cfy> mencode * -ova copy -ovc copy out.avi
<OT_iux> 额，我试试…… 刚 ffmpeg 一直提示 output 什么 byterate 设置问题……
<pocoyo> wzssyqa: 袜子哥 在不。
<wzssyqa> pocoyo: y
<liyingqiao> 我来了
<liyingqiao> 还有人在没
<pocoyo> wzssyqa: tor 会用不会。我不是为了翻墙 我只想建立个代理。不想用 vidalia .
<tt> banshee播放器的文件放在哪里的
<wzssyqa> pocoyo: what's up?
<wzssyqa> pocoyo: 那玩意早就挂了
<liyingqiao> 哈哈，我想买个手机
<pocoyo> wzssyqa: 啊啊啊。。。 为啥啊。。
<tt> banshee播放器的文件放在哪里的??
<liyingqiao> 在MILESTONE和N900之间排徊
<liyingqiao> 有没有给我出出主意的
<pocoyo> wzssyqa: 真挂了啊？
<wzssyqa> pocoyo: 已经被搞掉了，去找个免费的vpn用吧
<pocoyo> wzssyqa: 我这里vpn不行。
<wzssyqa> pocoyo: 嗯，那玩意是重点围剿对象啊
<gzjjrp> N900
<pocoyo> wzssyqa: 我不是想翻墙的。靠。
<pocoyo> wzssyqa: 我白折腾了。
<liyingqiao> gzjjrp: n900播放视屏怎么样啊？
<wzssyqa> pocoyo: 我朝的技术实力还是很强的
<pityonline> wzssyqa: 袜子调戏牛哥了
<pocoyo> pityonline: tor没挂？
<liyingqiao> gzjjrp: 主要是看到了MILESTONE软件有点强大
<wzssyqa> pocoyo: 呵呵，那也妨碍实名制啊
<pityonline> pocoyo: 不知道，用过，从没成功过
<pocoyo> pityonline: 很久很久以前 成功过 比较卡。
<pityonline> pocoyo: tor 还是算了吧
<Kandu> liyingqiao: n900 的系統比較友好，適合 linux 用戶
<pocoyo> pityonline: 主要他支持 sock5代理啊。除了ssh别的都不行啊。
<pityonline> pocoyo: 别的代理没有支持 socks5 的吗？
<wzssyqa> pocoyo: 买个vps
<pocoyo> pityonline: 没有。就tor 跟 ssh有。
<pocoyo> wzssyqa: 5毛钱都没有。
<pityonline> pocoyo: 哦，还真不知道
<gzjjrp> liyingqiao: n900随便折腾。不喜欢了就刷个系统
<liyingqiao> Kandu: N900现在是强机，万能刷
<pocoyo> pityonline: autoproxy里面有的。
<pityonline> pocoyo: 那 ssh 你不能用？
<liyingqiao> gzjjrp: 不过MILESTONE很帅，现成的软件也很多哎
<pityonline> pocoyo: 用vpn后基本没用过autoproxy了
<Kandu> liyingqiao: 刷機沒意思，主要是 n900 自己做定製很好
<wzssyqa> pocoyo: 临时用，还是长期用？
<gzjjrp> liyingqiao: 是么，里程碑不是安卓么
<liyingqiao> GZ
<liyingqiao> gzjjrp: 是安卓的，现成东西很多
<pocoyo> pityonline: 能用。想找个理想点儿的。代替一下。
<pityonline> pocoyo: 出国
<gzjjrp> liyingqiao: 买N900自己刷姜饼呗
<pocoyo> pityonline: good idea.
<wzssyqa> pocoyo: unixcenter.net
<pocoyo> wzssyqa: 干啥用的？
<wzssyqa> pocoyo: http://www.unix-center.net/
<wzssyqa> pocoyo: 免费提供n多种系统的帐号
<pocoyo> wzssyqa: 捐款？ 你捐了多少？
<wzssyqa> pocoyo: 没捐
<wzssyqa> pocoyo: 我也没钱
<wzssyqa> pocoyo: 那是个呼吁
<wzssyqa> pocoyo: 你临时用一下，可以的，长期用就捐点呗
<pocoyo> wzssyqa: 要注册不用？
<wzssyqa> pocoyo: 当然了，要不怎么给你开账户啊
<pocoyo> wzssyqa: 老说我地址有问题。
<jyf1987> wzssyqa: 捐什么
<wzssyqa> pocoyo: http://www.unix-center.net/uc/reg.php
<wzssyqa> jyf1987: 捐散热器
<jyf1987> wzssyqa: 哦 这个阿 我又不用他们点服务 限制太多了
<cfy> 目前没感觉出好的
<wzssyqa> jyf1987: 呵呵，毕竟是个人的么，也没钱的，呵呵
<wzssyqa> jyf1987: 你这种有钱人去买vps么
<jyf1987> wzssyqa: 胡扯 一年才300就有512m的了 你要再便宜的 买个ramhost的 100-200的 怎么买不起
<jyf1987> 分明是自己不想弄 只是偶尔玩玩 所以不想花钱
<ghosTM55> 大家新年快乐~~~
<cfy> 新年快乐
<mikeandmore> unix-center还活着？
<cfy> ghosTM55: 有活动没？
<pocoyo> wzssyqa: 怎么个临时用法？怎么获得服务？
<pocoyo> 这不还是2010年？
 * pityonline 好像vps也可以只买一个月的吧……
<ghosTM55> cfy, 暂时没有
<wzssyqa> pocoyo: 我阿不清楚
<cfy> ghosTM55: 哦
<wzssyqa> jyf1987: 他那里机型很多的，vps只能两种啊
<pocoyo> wzssyqa: 靠 骗我注册啊。国人真是没信誉啊。
<wzssyqa> pocoyo: 直接ssh登录就行了啊
<jyf1987> wzssyqa: 没啥意思阿 有几个人玩异构机型的 真正想搞异构点大多数是嵌入式的 那帮人自己有钱买 大多数用户只是想高个shell用用 就跟我当年用他点服务一样 后来发现限制太多了 起初是不准开socket 监听 后来连连接都限制了
<cfy> 连接数？
<wzssyqa> jyf1987: 临时用用练练手么
<pocoyo> wzssyqa: 服务器是什么。？
<Kandu> linux 支持系統級線程不？
<wzssyqa> pocoyo: 自己看他们的faq啊
<pocoyo> wzssyqa: 包括通过SSH/VNC登录进入多种不同的Unix/Linux服务器 到是有 没见哪有详细介绍啊。
<jyf1987> wzssyqa:  所以说麻 你们这些用户都不是真正强烈要学习的
<OT_iux> cfy,Fivesheep: 啊啊，刚才试了一下,ffmpeg -i a -i b -i c ..... outfile 这样只会转换第一个文件的格式，然后输出，然后就停止了
<cfy> OT_iux: 你要合并么？
<cfy> OT_iux: flv下载的分片视频合并么？
<wzssyqa> pocoyo: http://www.unix-center.net/?page_id=2
<OT_iux> 额，是Sony拍的 MTS 文件
<pocoyo> wzssyqa: 已经找到了。哥
<OT_iux> 一大堆……
<cfy> OT_iux: 合成一个文件？
<OT_iux> 是的，我想把一串MTS合成一个视频文件
<cfy> mencode -o foo.avi -ovc lavc -oac mp3lame *
<OT_iux> @@
<OT_iux> 看不懂…… ，求解释
<cfy> OT_iux: ?
<cfy> 不用理解，cd到目录，然后执行即可
<cfy> 产生foo.avi
<OT_iux> 噢噢噢
<OT_iux> 谢谢，我试试
<cfy> 视频编码mpeg4,音频编码mp3lame
<OT_iux> 未找到 'mencode' 命令，您要输入的是否是：
<OT_iux>  命令 'mmencode' 来自于包 'xemacs21-bin' (universe)
<OT_iux>  命令 'mencoder' 来自于包 'mencoder' (universe)
<OT_iux> 额，我是 apt-get install mencoder 的……
<sikao_lfs> 说起来真好笑，linux(ubuntu)居然有这个用途.刚有人给我个光盘，windows下防拷贝的。里面所有文件都是整张盘子那么大。其实都很小但是通过什么法子变成整个光盘容量大小。windows下拷贝要出错无法拷贝。居然用我的linux帮他搞定，让他欣喜的不得了。
<cfy> mencoder -o foo.avi -ovc lavc -oac mp3lame *
<cfy> 我少打了个r
<cfy> 再试试
<OT_iux> 谢谢 cfy  ^_^ 似乎开始了
<OT_iux> sikao_lfs: @@好强……怎么做到的……
<cfy> OT_iux: 这只是个救急的用法，如果要相对好的质量你还要自己微调参数
<OT_iux> ^^ 好的，谢谢~
<sikao_lfs> linux下什么直接拷贝。完全不用什么特别的东西，
<cfy> sikao_lfs:  这是什么情况？
<cfy> sikao_lfs: win下，怎么做到的？
<OT_iux> cfy： 谢谢，我试试看，如果不行，我自己翻manual调
<cfy> OT_iux: 不会不行。只是质量会差，差到什么程度要看具体情况
<OT_iux> @@ orz
<sikao_lfs> windows下不清楚，我没细看。反正他用各种方法都失败。
<sikao_lfs> linux下直接复制到硬盘。
<OT_iux> 开始闪出大量的 Too many video packets in the buffer
<OT_iux> 额，然后那些错误信息飞走了，程序在继续encoding...
<OT_iux> ——估计是有一两个mts文件有错？
<pocoyo> wzssyqa: -bash-3.00$ channel 3: open failed: administratively prohibited: open failed
<pocoyo> channel 3: open failed: administratively prohibited: open failed
<pocoyo> wzssyqa: 还是没法用。连上了。
<wzssyqa> pocoyo: 还要管理权限？
<pocoyo> wzssyqa: 不行。骗子。
<wzssyqa> pocoyo: ？
<tt> banshee下载的封面放在哪里的??
<cfy> MaskRay: 在perl里怎么方便的删除一个文件夹？出了system('rm','-r','xxx');
<cfy> MaskRay: 在perl里怎么方便的删除一个文件夹？除了system('rm','-r','xxx');
<pocoyo> wzssyqa: 用他 啥都干不了啊 代理都设不成。有啥用？
<wzssyqa> pocoyo: 呃，那么悲剧啊
<MaskRay> cfy: File::Path
<MaskRay> cfy: rmtree
<wzssyqa> pocoyo: 可以啊
<cfy> MaskRay: okay.
<pocoyo> wzssyqa: 我用的第一个的公网跟教育网都试了。
<MaskRay> cfy: remove_tree.  rmtree 废弃了
<wzssyqa> pocoyo: 我这可以的
<wzssyqa> pocoyo: 你用的什么命令？
<cfy> MaskRay: 好得。你是怎么找到的？
<MaskRay> cfy: google "perl rm"; 第一个链接; perldoc File::Path
<lc> 谁是新来的  交流交流那
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦？我也想到了file::path,不过看名字。我没深入看
<nazgul1991> 我是新来的
<lc> 我找新来的新手
<lc> good 下午！！！、
<cfy> MaskRay: 看来我该看下。perlfaq
<cfy> MaskRay:  perldoc -q 'How do I delete a directory tree?
<nazgul1991> 新年好
<nazgul1991> 大家新年好
<cfy> MaskRay: File::Path这个名字太误导了。。
<cfy> File::Path - Create or remove directory trees
<lc> nazgul1991: 似乎这里其他人都是高手，他们写什么我也看不懂
<MaskRay> cfy: 嗯
<cfy> 为嘛不叫File::Util?
<cfy> MaskRay: 参数调用的时侯。是不是内部编码会自动转换的？
<cfy> perl -e 'use utf8;system("echo 测试")'
<cfy> my @dirs=keys %{{map { (-d $_?$_:dirname($_)),undef } @args}};
<cfy> 这代码写得咋样？
<cfy> 取出，文件夹的名字。不重复
<wzssyqa> pocoyo: 嗯，的确，是把转发关了
<cfy> 比如a/b a/c b/c,返回a b
<MaskRay> cfy: 没 utf8 内部形式应该是字节流形式的吧
<cfy> MaskRay: 什么意思？
<cfy> MaskRay: 非内部编码呢？什么形式的？
<MaskRay> cfy: utf8 后字符就可能多字节了吧
<cfy> MaskRay: 恩。你是说自动识别字符还是字节么？
<noah_bentusi> d
<noah_bentusi> utf8就是多字流.
<cfy> MaskRay: 为啥直接输出内部格式会报警告呢？use warnings的结果？
<Danielfeng> 问个问题
<pocoyo> Danielfeng: 问呗，GG|MM http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<MaskRay> cfy: use utf8 后“测试”都是一个字符对应多个字节，
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯。这个我知道。我只是奇怪print的时侯要转换，system之类的调用却不用转换。
<Danielfeng> 有啥办法只给linux用户访问文件的权限
<MaskRay> cfy: 但刚好传给 system 的字节流没变化
<MaskRay> cfy: use utf8 not use utf8 传给 system 的字节流同时同样的
<cfy> MaskRay: 但是打印出来却有变化？
<MaskRay> cfy: 可能 print 需要按字符输出
<MaskRay> cfy: 但实际上是无法直接输出一个多字节字符的
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯。懂了
<yao_ziyuan> 谈谈 distrowatch.com 上的 top
<yao_ziyuan> ubuntu/mint, fedora, opensuse, mandriva/pclinuxos
<MaskRay> cfy: 可能像 c 那样，截断了
<yao_ziyuan> debian.
<MaskRay> cfy: 这是我的理解
<yao_ziyuan> 首先，debian 的软件太老。
<yao_ziyuan> fedora 的界面太忠于上游
<yao_ziyuan> 也就是界面没有经过优化。
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯。我以后再研究下。
<yao_ziyuan> 就像一个裸女，不穿衣服。
<yao_ziyuan> opensuse 的致命弱点是它的软件库分裂成 n 个
<yao_ziyuan> 比如 firefox, thunderbird 在 obs:Mozilla.
<nazgul1991> “就像一个裸女，不穿衣服。”     那岂不是更漂亮~~~
<yao_ziyuan> 游戏在 obs:Games
<yao_ziyuan> 用户要手工添加这些小 repositories
<yao_ziyuan> 剩下两个：ubuntu/mint 和 mandriva/pclinuxos.
<yao_ziyuan> 这两个都可以考虑，但如果一定要选最好的，
<yao_ziyuan> 考虑 mandriva/pclinuxos.
<yao_ziyuan> 这是因为，mandriva/pcliinuxos 对硬件支持更好。
<yao_ziyuan> 我的老 radeon 9200 得到了完美支持。
<yao_ziyuan> 而 fedora 在 fedora 10, ubuntu 在 ubuntu 9.10 就放弃了 radeon 老显卡。
<yao_ziyuan> 当然，ati 本身先放弃的。
<yao_ziyuan> pclinuxos 是 mandriva 的小弟，包含更多软件，甚至有 realplayer.,
<yao_ziyuan> pclinuxos 的中文支持在我的 bug reports 后，
<yao_ziyuan> 近于完美了。
<MaskRay> cfy: encode_utf8 和 encode('utf8', decode('gbk', xxx)) 还是不一样。后者能解决 xxx 本身已经是内部形式的情况
<yao_ziyuan> 只要 Localization Manager 添加 简体中文支持，就自动有中文字体、输入法图表
<yao_ziyuan> 图标
<cfy> MaskRay: ?你把内部格式，照gbk解码？然后再编码成utf-8?
<yao_ziyuan> mandriva 有中文版可以选
<iIlL10oO> > `lsb_release -a`
<^k^> iIlL10oO, Distributor ID: Ubuntu Description: Ubuntu natty (development branch) Release: 11.04 Codename: natty
<ofan> iIlL10oO: 你的bot?
<MaskRay> cfy: 后者不会变，前者应该会出问题
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦？这个不是‘非法’操作么？不是所有的编码都可以转换吧。转换不是要查表么？
<iIlL10oO> ofan: 只能执行这个命令和 uname -a
<iIlL10oO> ofan: 其它都禁了
<liyingqiao> 我又回来了
<liyingqiao> 还在纠结N900和MILESTONE
<MaskRay> cfy: 不理解了，你搞明白后告诉我吧
<liyingqiao> 其实就是想MAEMO和ANDROID的选择
<cfy> MaskRay: 我在写脚本。现在在修改细节。刚刚修改好。但是我不知道是否能正常运行。于是我想起on lisp的一些话
<tang> 终于进来了
<cfy> MaskRay: 写程序就是编写和测试的过程。如果使用bottom-up的方式。那么只要测试一部分就好了。这样比top-down(名词我可能搞错了，就是bottom-up相对那个)要节省时间
<cfy> MaskRay: 差不多这意思
<MaskRay> 应该是 top-down
<cfy> 嗯。
<wzlxx> 使用screen的时候下面的那个状态条上面中文乱码怎么回事？
<roylez_> wzlxx: 暂时没有这个feature，无解
<MaskRay> cfy: 嗯，可惜我写程序一直是 top-down 的……
<cfy> MaskRay: 额。。所以是面向对像么。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 我也这样阿。呵呵。看出身吧。
<MaskRay> cfy: top-down 可以写道哪测试到哪啊
<cfy> MaskRay: 是这样。但是你可能要花费更多的时间测试。
<wzlxx> http://kimag.es/view.php?i=22883802.png看看～
<cfy> 原巨貌似意思是在两种状态（编写，测试）中花得时间更多
<cfy> 我再看看
<wzlxx> roylez_: 你没有遇到？
<tang> 看你们聊天好舒服
<roylez_> wzlxx: 不要用中文做目录名
<tang> 真的
<wzlxx> roylez_: 是我听歌的时候，文件名～你看下图
<wzlxx> 其他都可以～
<cfy> MaskRay: nnnnd,evince又坏了。。
<roylez_> wzlxx: 不用看，我明白的，mocp，有个配置可以不在标题栏显示歌名
<cfy> 额。。。
<cfy> 又是坏那几个。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 唉，我先洗澡。。。。
<wzlxx> roylez_: 说说，哪个参数？还有就是screen产生新窗口的时候命名都是一样啊？这个太不容易区分了～
<OT_iux> wzlxx: 这是什么播放器啊……命令行的……看起来真Geek
<wzlxx> OT_iux: mocp
<OT_iux> @@喔
 * OT_iux 跑去搜索
<roylez_> wzlxx: SetScreenTitle         = no
<MaskRay> cfy: 没找到能完美替代 evince 的东西
<wzlxx> roylez_: thx，失去了一个功能，但算是解决了～
<wzlxx> roylez_: 你是怎么区分窗口的？
<cfy> MaskRay: 其实是evince的依赖坏了。。。
<roylez_> wzlxx: 不区分，切换就是了
<cfy> MaskRay: 最近貌似都忽略emerge最后的提示了
<wzlxx> roylez_: 哦，都显示的bash，呵呵～
<srdgame> epub 和mobi 電子書怎麼看？
<roylez_> wzlxx: 哦，你用bash的
<wzlxx> roylez_: 什么啊？
<MaskRay> cfy: 我也不看 elov 了……
<cfy> MaskRay: 呵呵，那个叫elov?
<MaskRay> cfy: revdep-rebuild 好久没用了
<roylez_> wzlxx: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=122&t=256468&start=0
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - bash也能自动变换screen的标题...
<MaskRay> cfy: 没坏到重要程序不能用就不考虑 revdep-rebuild ...
<cfy> MaskRay: 哈哈，我也这么觉得。。。gentoo太不容易坏了。。。我再搞个备份系统。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 坏了再说呗，哈哈
<cfy> MaskRay: 想我上次删除了/usr/lib.../usr/include等等的
<edison0354> MaskRay: 他钱激太难刚坏过一次的
<edison0354> MaskRay: 前几天
<wzlxx> roylez_: 谢了～
<MaskRay> edison0354: ?
<MaskRay> edison0354: 那是他误删 /usr 的
<MaskRay> edison0354: 不是包管理器坏掉
<cfy> MaskRay: 一样的
<MaskRay> edison0354: 相比较，dpkg 太容易坏了
<cfy> MaskRay: 包管理也坏了呀。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 不过有stage3哈哈。
<MaskRay> edison0354: aptitude install 时嫌时间长，C-c 不掉
<MaskRay> edison0354: kill -9 掉……
<edison0354> MaskRay: 没坏过
<liutos> 第一次成功登上#ubuntu-cn，好开心啊～
<MaskRay> edison0354: 然后就坏掉了
<edison0354> MaskRay: ……
<edison0354> MaskRay: 我从来都等玩的，不敢kill
<wzlxx> roylez_: 算了，那个在我这个只能显示路径
<MaskRay> edison0354: portage 从未因 我随便 C-c 出问题
<MaskRay> edison0354: dpkg 设计太差劲了，可能我没资格这么说，但我的感受是这样
<sgo11> hi, 有没有设置字体的好文章？现在中文字体显示很难看。大小不一。我看默认是安装了wqy-microhei的。但是也不知道如何启用这个字体。谢谢了。
<cfy> MaskRay: 顶你XD
<wzlxx> 其实也没有几个窗口
<iIlL10oO> MaskRay: 用 aptitude
<edison0354> cfy: ……
<edison0354> cfy: MaskRay你俩让大便情何以堪……
<jyf1987> debian6的py是版本几的
<OT_iux> sgo11:  好像见过一个说明，说用 sudo gedit  /etc/fonts/conf.d/49-sansserif.conf 修改字体配置文件来着
<calebot> jyf1987: 2.6
<jyf1987> calebot: 你用6的？
<sgo11> OT_iux, 你是怎么配置的？默认的配置字体显示很难看。
<jyf1987> calebot: 那你看下仓库力有ion3否
<edison0354> sgo11: arch的wiki上有一篇很好的字体设置的
<edison0354> sgo11: 然后就是font.conf的man
<sgo11> edison0354, 谢谢，能给个链接吗？啥是arch？
<calebot> jyf1987: 貌似只有 lenny 有？
<edison0354> sgo11: 然后官网还有一点可以利用的
<edison0354> sgo11: 然后去网上搜各种牛人的配置，自己学习……
<sgo11> 我主要是想设置字体优先列表。英文用英文字体，中文用中文字体。如果英文也用中文字体，看着也不舒服。
<jyf1987> calebot: lenny也没有
<edison0354> sgo11: 一个发行版
<edison0354> 那个用添几行就行了，具体已经不会写了，不难
<sgo11> 我现在就在 http://wenq.org/ 上。网站设计有些差劲。看了半天，都没找到具体配置方法。。。。
<edison0354> sgo11: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Font_Configuration_(%E7%AE%80%E4%BD%93%E4%B8%AD%E6%96%87)
<MaskRay> iIlL10oO: 就是 aptitude 下载时退不掉
<wzlxx> mp3标签怎么修改？
<sgo11> edison0354, 非常感谢。研究下。
<jyf1987> calebot: 你用的什么wm
<jyf1987> ion3看来是挂了 打算投靠 awesome
<wzlxx> sawfish也很好～
<wzlxx> mp3标签怎么修改？
<calebot> tiling WM 很多可以 试/玩 啊
<edison0354> sgo11: http://www.freedesktop.org/software/fontconfig/fontconfig-user.html
<calebot> jyf1987: 最近不少朋友推荐 pekwm
<jyf1987> calebot: 什么特性
<jyf1987> 平铺么
<edison0354> jyf1987: 咋大家都用平铺……
<sgo11> wzlxx, 你是要编辑，还是因为乱码要转换encoding?
<edison0354> sgo11: 配置完了记得fc-cache
<sgo11> edison0354, 谢谢。我研究一下。:)
<wzlxx> sgo11: 编辑～ 刚看到mid3v2可以
<sgo11> wzlxx, 基本上现在播放软件都支持编辑呀。ubuntu默认那个也支持编辑呀。
<wzlxx> sgo11: 我用mocp
<edison0354> wzlxx: easytag
<jyf1987> calebot: 人呢
<wzlxx> roylez_: screen里怎么滚屏？
<roylez_> wzlxx: ctrl-a [, page up/page down
<wzlxx> roylez_: 可否看下你的screen配置？
<roylez_> wzlxx: https://github.com/roylez/dotfiles/blob/master/.screenrc
<wzlxx> roylez_: thx
<jyf1987> ee呢
<wzlxx> roylez_: 最好两句是默认开启两个标签吗？
<roylez_> wzlxx: 对
<wzlxx> roylez_: 能不能分开显示用户名，root或普通用户，这样方便一些
<roylez_> wzlxx: 哪里显示用户名了？
<wzlxx> 把咱们的标签名(shell名）显示为用户名，
<tang> 有人知道吗怎样删除用户？
<wzlxx> roylez_: 我看网上说，貌似caption always 就可以一直显示～
<roylez_> wzlxx: 不知道你的意思，caption和hard status一般用一个就好了，除非你想你的terminal再少一行
<wzlxx> roylez_: 嗯
<wzlxx> roylez_: 你的配置C-a k是关闭当前buffer吗？
<roylez_> wzlxx: 是杀死
<wzlxx> 借用了你几个配置，呵呵～
<roylez_> wzlxx: 在老一点版本的screen里面，默认这个是 c-a K ，新的都是 c-a k，我为了习惯，都用 c-a k
<wzlxx> roylez_: 杀死不是关闭？
<roylez_> wzlxx: 有时候那个窗口里面的shell出问题了，不能正常退出，然后就用这个
<wzlxx> roylez_: == C-d
<roylez_> wzlxx: 杀死是不能关闭的时候用的
<wzlxx> roylez_: 嗯,又知道了一个用法
<wzlxx> roylez_: 刚我说的，下面那个条上，能不能如果标签是root就显示为root,就是显示当前shell的用户名，这个容易实现吧？
<roylez_> wzlxx: 确实容易，你root和普通用户用一个screenrc吗
<wzlxx> roylez_: 嗯，我一般不配置root
<roylez_> wzlxx: 那你管这个干什么
<wzlxx> 如果那样就可以快速到切换到相应的窗口做事情了～
<wfir> 昨天没找打这个频道
<wfir> 找到
<wzlxx> roylez_: 比如我开了两个窗口，一个root,一个我的账户，当做需要root权限的工作是我就可以快速切换到那个了
<wzlxx> 例子举的不恰当，应该是多个标签的时候容易找到root标签
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 我对窗口管理器的要求也是这样，能用快捷键切换到 firefox emacs 和 gnome-terminal
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 现在只知道 stumpwm 可以做到
<MaskRay> roylez_: awesome 怎么做到？
<myke_> 如何支持用户级挂载
<myke_> 普通用户挂载
<wzlxx> MaskRay: sawfish做的很好啊～
<myke_> 对U盘阿之类的设备
<myke_> 修改/etc/fstab恐怕不行
<wzlxx> MaskRay: sawfish + emacs + xterm + screen很舒服～
<myke_> wzlxx: what's sawfish
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 求配置文件
<myke_> 懒得折腾
<myke_> WM阿
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 我昨天刚换到sawfish挺好用的～
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 能看看 sawfish 截图吗？
<myke_> MaskRay: 上2.6.37了么
<MaskRay> myke_: 笔记本用 git-sources-2.6.37_rc 了
<roylez_> MaskRay: 不知道，没用过
<roylez_> MaskRay: sudo 比较多
<MaskRay> roylez_: 我注意到我一直是几个窗口间切换
<MaskRay> roylez_: 用不着这么多虚拟桌面
<roylez_> wzlxx: emacs...又是个异端
<MaskRay> roylez_: 一个虚拟桌面一个程序
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 就几个窗口的话，可以试试sawfish
<MaskRay> roylez_: 多个程序嫌桌面不够大
<wzlxx> jump-or-exec很方便
<myke_> emacs...
<MaskRay> stumpwm 可以完成这一任务，但是没 tray
<wzlxx> 我的screen问题还是没有解决…
<roylez_> MaskRay: xterm永远在workspace 1, firefox永远在第二个，都开最大，其他程序懒得开
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯，小賤人呢？
<ofan> 用tiling wm~
<jyf1987> CyrusYzGTt: 支持你
<myke_> ofan: fvwm?
<CyrusYzGTt> jyf1987§ 額～～
<wzlxx> roylez_: %H是主机名，那哪个是用户名？
<MaskRay> ofan: 正在找能达到我需求的 tiling wm
<ofan> myke_: fvwm不是tiling的吧
<jyf1987> CyrusYzGTt: 今天早上我狠狠点批评了ee
<roylez_> wzlxx: 为什么要显示用户名？呵呵
<ofan> MaskRay: 我用awesome...
<CyrusYzGTt> jyf1987§ ...額～～謝謝
<MaskRay> ofan: 我也不要 tiling ，所有程序最大化，没有标题栏就行了
<myke_> ofan: 对WM没有追求
<ofan> MaskRay: 可以阿
<wzlxx> roylez_: 刚说了，我看了很多的xterm标签，其中有root权限的，如果我要执行root权限的操作我就可以快速切换过去啊～
<myke_> wzlxx: xterm支持标签？
<MaskRay> ofan: awesome 能快速切换到特定程序吗？如果不存在就创建它
<jyf1987> CyrusYzGTt: 有事找大哥
<roylez_> wzlxx: 有必要吗，我基本上只用一个screen
<myke_> MaskRay: 你问过apvlv的确不支持选择文字么？
<CyrusYzGTt> jyf1987§ 額～～你是男的？
<roylez_> MaskRay: 可以的吧，lua的话
<ofan> MaskRay: 可以把程序开到固定的Tag上,然后直接跳过去
<wzlxx> roylez_: 你可以试试把C-a改为C-l，我感觉挺方便的～
<ofan> MaskRay: 可以吧,都是可定制的,只是awesome用lua
<tang> 没有人回答啊
 * MaskRay 谁推荐个 standalone 的 tray 程序
<jyf1987> CyrusYzGTt: 不信可以来试试？
<ofan> MaskRay: tint2?
<CyrusYzGTt> jyf1987§ 而且我比你大一歲
<sgo11> edison0354, 配置成功了。就是增加了一个local.conf文件。加了几个<prefer>就搞定了。其他什么程序也不用运行。非常感谢你介绍的文章。:-)。
<edison0354> sgo11: 恩
<myke_> MaskRay: 那个apvlv的Visual Mode是怎么回事
<MaskRay> myke_: 不知道
<myke_> MaskRay: 你的确没看到选择文字的功能吗？
<jyf1987> CyrusYzGTt: 那没关系 我喜欢熟女
<MaskRay> myke_: 没
<CyrusYzGTt> jyf1987§ 額～可我是男的
<jyf1987> CyrusYzGTt: 少骗人
<roylez_> wzlxx: c-l是clear
<CyrusYzGTt> jyf1987§ 而且我不搞基情
<jyf1987> CyrusYzGTt: 那你把jj割了再来 就不算基了
<wzlxx> roylez_: 可以C-l l
<roylez_> wzlxx: 而且，工作中碰到的服务器上的screen，你把c-a给改了，别的同事就用不舒服了
<CyrusYzGTt> jyf1987§ 那你找ee吧，她跟割了也不遠
<wzlxx> roylez_: 哦，我个人电脑，哈哈～
<MaskRay> roylez_: 那 C-a 的功能怎么办？
<roylez_> MaskRay: 无视了，screen更重要些
<wzlxx> 哈哈～简单点就是不在xterm里用emacs啊～哈哈～
<jyf1987> CyrusYzGTt: 哥就想尝尝你点味道
<ofan> MaskRay: C-a a
<ofan> 或C-a C-a
<CyrusYzGTt> jyf1987§ 小弟弟，乖，一邊去，我還要陰陽結合呢
<happyaron> ofan: Ca Ca这个不行的。
 * wzlxx screen显示一堆bash太浪费了～
<ofan> happyaron: 奥,那就是我自己绑定的.. 忘记了
<MaskRay> ofan: 我还是用回 awesome 吧
<ofan> wzlxx: 怎么浪费
<jade_morgan> 请教一个问题啊，VIM的配色方案下载下来以后如何使用？
<ofan> MaskRay: 恩 awesome就很好,不折腾
<MaskRay> ofan: awesome 怎么在两 workspace 间切换
<CyrusYzGTt> 放 在 ~/.vimrc
<ofan> MaskRay: Mod4+1,2,3..9 或 Mod4+Left,Right
<CyrusYzGTt> 我猜的
<lainme> jade_morgan: ~/.vim/colors
<MaskRay> ofan: 最近的两个 workspace
<myke_> MaskRay: 我在apvlv的issue里面看到有人说Visual Mode失效
<MaskRay> ofan: 怎么把转到 workspace 1 绑定到 C-t f
<ofan> MaskRay: 在配置文件里写吧,都在rc.lua里,看下就懂了.. 默认是Mod4+Esc.
 * gebjgd 抠了 fishoneeyed 屁眼下
<jyf1987> while 1 do sleep(1000) end
<myke__> MaskRay: C1X标准是否差不多了
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 好重的口味
<jade_morgan> 噢，我试试
<gebjgd> jyf1987< 还行吧
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 想不到你去了德国 口味也跟着德国起来了
<CyrusYzGTt> ...Oh,no,不能發生基情的，有違大道，
 * jyf1987 基情成就梦想
<MaskRay> ofan: awful.key({"Control", "t"}, "f", ........) ?
<myke__> MaskRay: 你搞过分布式编译么？我有个新电脑，不知是否能帮助旧电脑编译内核
<MaskRay> myke__: distcc
<myke__> MaskRay: 就是这东西，你用么？
<MaskRay> myke__: 以前用过
<CyrusYzGTt> ..........爲ee所領導的菊友黨，無語
<myke__> MaskRay: 我连局域网共享都没弄过，不知道有多困难
<jade_morgan> 嗯。。。放到了color文件夹里以后，怎么用呢？
<CyrusYzGTt> 重啓vim
 * wzlxx zsh 真的那么牛？
<MaskRay> myke__: 我局域网共享只弄过 ftp
<jyf1987> lua shell呢
<jade_morgan> 好像没有用
<lainme> jade_morgan: 和默认的一个用法。:colorscheme 名称
 * wzlxx Need to get 4,581 kB of archives. After unpacking 13.7 MB will be used.
<happyaron> MaskRay: perl有类似python shell的东西吗？
<MaskRay> happyaron: psh
 * wzlxx zsh如此大～
<myke__> MaskRay: psh?
<myke__> MaskRay: 我装上试试
<tenzu> 掉了
<happyaron> MaskRay: 不是随perl发行的？
<MaskRay> happyaron: 不是，能交互式输入命令，我没怎么用过
<CyrusYzGTt> e/*!*/e
<myke__> hap
<myke__> MaskRay: 一个老东西……
<happyaron> MaskRay: 嗯，那还是不用了。
<myke__> happyaron: 07年最后版本……
<happyaron> myke__: ...
<myke__> happyaron: 看来是休眠或者死东西
<desksong> 谁给一个湖南卫视的 播放地址哈》
<desksong> 清晰点的？
<Kandu> ofan: 把 gnome 換 awesome 是什麼感覺？
<Kandu> ofan: visual studio -> vim ?
 * myke__ 不想折腾awesome
<MaskRay> ofan: 怎么把 C-t l 设置为快捷键？
<MaskRay> ofan: awful.key({"Control", "t"}, "f", ........) 失败
 * desksong 谁给一个可以播放的湖南卫视的地址阿
<ofan> Kandu: 没啥感觉额
<myke__> M$发明.NET是为了对抗Linux?
<ofan> MaskRay: 我在研究这个..
 * CyrusYzGTt 誰給個播放廣州衛士的地址
<noah_bentusi> .net不是为对抗java的么...
<noah_bentusi> http://124.228.254.229/html/ent/20101227/163160.html
<Kandu> ofan: 不是說擴展性，定製性強，可不依賴鼠標工作么？
<Kandu> ofan: 應該是很高效吧？
<Kandu> ofan: 我這兒窗口一多，管不過來了
<MaskRay> ofan: 这样我就不需要 stumpwm 了，super 键太难按了，我又不希望 modkey 变为 C-t
<NoIE> 活了这么大，.net 到底是干什么的，我现在还没弄清。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> .net有時是驅動ati的
<ofan> Kandu: 还行,我觉得效率比非tiling的高点
<ofan> MaskRay: super键还好吧,就是那块区域控制键太多..
<wzlxx> 谁能让screen显示hostname名，看死我了
<myke__> noah_bentusi: 我看见说M$打算建立自己的私有的互联网标准，成为互联网世界的标准
<happyaron> 我用 Compositing window manager :)
<happyaron> 用显卡加速。
<MaskRay> ofan: 原来的快捷键不想改动，C-t f 转到 workspace 1, C-t C-t 在最近两个 workspace 间切换
 * wzlxx 有了jump-or-exec workspace都是浮云～
 * desksong 谁给一个可以播放的湖南卫视的地址阿
<atcho> MaskRay: cfy alvin_rxg  许久没见
<MaskRay> atcho: emacs 用户好
<ofan> MaskRay: C-t已经被绑定了?
<atcho> MaskRay: 称不上
<MaskRay> ofan: 让 C-t 变成一个 prefix key，但不是 modkey
<ofan> MaskRay: 把modkey改成C-t?
<wzlxx> 谁能让screen显示hostname名～～～～～
<ofan> 不清楚awesome是否支持这种组合键
<wzlxx> 谁能让screen显示hostname名～～～～～
<MaskRay> ofan: s-j s-k s-S-r 那些快捷键留着，新增 C-t f
<MaskRay> s- 是 super, S- 是 shift
<ofan> MaskRay: C-t 在别的程序里绑定了么?
<ofan> 这种prefix的组合键只能在一个程序里用..
<MaskRay> ofan: 看来 awesome 不能满足我需求了……
 * happyaron 又见键盘控。
<MaskRay> ofan: 我希望它截获 C-t ，如果下一个键是 f，就执行 C-t f 对应的功能
<ofan> MaskRay: 以前我也想过这么搞,不过这种带prefix基本只能在一个程序里用
 * CyrusYzGTt 鼠標控，拜見鍵盤控
<ofan> MaskRay: xmonad貌似可以
<myke__> 谁还用Windows
<atcho> myke__: 很好用呀
<myke__> atcho: 对命令行控制熟悉么
<atcho> 不 myke__ 对qq稍微熟悉
<myke__> atcho: Windows 7
<atcho> 有 但是没用 还是xp myke__
<wzlxx> screen太给力了～
<MaskRay> ofan: 看来我的需求可以变成：支持 tray 和 notification(可以用 notify-send), 支持带 prefix key 的键绑定，tiling 与否无关紧要
<myke__> atcho: 希望WINDOWS下的命令行控制
<ofan> MaskRay: xmonad
<ofan> fvwm不知道行不行
<ofan> MaskRay: xmonad 支持这种组合键..
<MaskRay> ofan: notify-send 支持吗
<cfy> atcho: 呵呵
<gjp> cfy, 我的显卡问题解决了。。。。。
<cfy> atcho: MaskRay  Kandu edison0354  and all,新年快乐 XD
<gjp> cfy, 新年快乐
<cfy> gjp: 新年快乐。恭喜呵呵
<myke__> gjp: ?
<edison0354> cfy: 快乐！
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§  gjp§ 嘿，你發的那個壓縮包，mod文件在linux用什麼打開
<Kandu> cfy: XD 同樂
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: mod?
<gjp> cfy, 你知道我怎么解决的吗？我装了一个fedora。。。。。。。
<MaskRay> cfy: 同乐
<CyrusYzGTt> ~/Perl-books/en/higher-order-perl.tar.xz
<CyrusYzGTt> ~/Perl-books/en/higher-order-perl.tgz
<cfy> gjp: 也是一种方法,呵呵
<gjp> cfy, 结果ubuntu不能识别的，fedora全能。。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ~/Perl-books/en/higher-order-perl.tgz
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: tgz? tar xaf
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: tgz=tar.gz阿
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦，那个论坛帖子你知道么？
<cfy> MaskRay: 我发的那个
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 我說的是裏面的 chap09.mod這樣的文件
<MaskRay> ofan: xmonad 是 haskell 的，gentoo 用户表示不敢再编译 ghc 了
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 哦，那不清楚。我也没看过呢
<MaskRay> cfy: Perl 书籍的？
<gjp> cfy, 而且我这么老的本子，竟然能在fedora下开特效。。。。。。。
<ofan> MaskRay: 那无解了.. 貌似支持组合键程序本来就很少
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 。。。我祝福你跟ee的基情
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt:  - -!
<MaskRay> ofan: fvwm 支持吗？
<cfy> gjp: 虽然我说 特效是浮云。。。但是能开也挺爽的，哈哈
<cfy> gjp: 虽然我觉得特效是浮云。。。但是能开也挺爽的，哈哈
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯。我感觉我忘记跟你说了
<cfy> MaskRay: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=63&t=312124
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - Perl书籍打包下载
<t__> 吃饭了啊
<t__> 删除用户怎么做？
<myke__> MaskRay: find能不能找文件内容匹配某个正则表达式
<gjp> cfy, 起码，这证明我的显卡正常了。。。。。。我放视频也不卡了，cpu占用也下来了。。。。。
<atcho> cfy: 好久没捡了
<MaskRay> cfy: 其实你是忘记你已经跟我说过了 :-)
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 可是裏面的mod文件格式怎麼打開啊，
<myke__> t__: userdel
<t__> 请指点哈
<cfy> MaskRay: okay.呵呵
<ofan> MaskRay: 没用过fvwm额...
<t__> 怎么做？
<reiv>      Sat Jul 17 00:44:44 2010 >>> dev-lang/ghc-6.12.3
<reiv>        merge time: 53 minutes and 52 seconds.
<reiv>  
<myke__> t__: man userdel
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 不知道。你搜搜嘛。肯定还有别的格式的在网上。
<MaskRay> myke__: find -regex, find 表达式我还不会用
<cfy> atcho: 是阿，好久了
<cfy> MaskRay: find2perl
<myke__> myke__: find --regex是路径正则
<cfy> gjp: 嗯。这样挺好。
<cfy> 路径正则？
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 我只知道MAC的dmg有個linux程式可以解開
<myke__> MaskRay: -regex根据man的说法是File name matches regular expression
<gjp> cfy, 我正在更新系统，先下了。。。。
<t__> 删除我正在使用的账户？
<myke__> gjp: pacman -Syu
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 貌似是video的？
<cfy> gjp: 嗯。
<t__> 我是删除另外的用户
<myke__> t__: userdel要在root
<myke__> t__: 不是的
<myke__> t__: root可以任意删除任何账户，你man userdel
<t__>    /etc/passwd - 使 用 者 帐 号 资 料
<t__>        /etc/shadow - 使 用 者 帐 号 资 讯 加 密
<t__>        /etc/group - 群 组 资 讯
<t__> 警告
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 不是，就是 qq for mac 予 qq for linux 的那種格式
<atcho> 谁用pytools pyfetion？
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 軟件包
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 算了。。。我帮你找
<gebjgd> myke__< 试试packer
<myke__> gebjgd: ？
<gebjgd> myke__< 比pacman强多了
<CyrusYzGTt> atcho§ 用libfetion吧，貌似還能用
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 謝謝，
<atcho> CyrusYzGTt: 我放到服务器上 定时发短信
<myke__> gebjgd: powershell呢
<gebjgd> myke__< ？？？
<myke__> gebjgd: 没用过
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: http://www.google.com.hk/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=3&ved=0CCkQFjAC&url=http%3A%2F%2Fhop.perl.plover.com%2Fbook%2Fpdf%2FHigherOrderPerl.pdf&ei=Q7EdTbrAJ8yXcYCvidYK&usg=AFQjCNHLH7w64ch9vbe_-cS4JCMnShKbcw&sig2=uSqEWrI7jGJNoOij5ksP8A
<gebjgd> myke__< 说什么呢？
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 你也是用perl的么？
<gebjgd> myke__< #windows 出门左转
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: hop.perl.plover.com/book/pdf/HigherOrderPerl.pdf
<myke__> gebjgd: 我乱说了
<myke__> gebjgd: powerpill
<CyrusYzGTt> atcho§ 那個不懂，你問 gebjgd
<gebjgd> myke__< 功能不同
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 不清楚是不是同一本。你看看
<MaskRay> myke__: 我会用 emacs M-x moccur-find-grep
<gebjgd> atcho< openfetion有cli版本了
<atcho> gebjgd: 好用不？
<myke__> gebjgd: 能不能说说有何特异功能packer
<gebjgd> atcho< 我不用cli版本
<atcho> ok gebjgd 谢谢
<atcho> 去看看
<gebjgd> myke__< 管理aur.速度快
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 看看能不能用在氣候研究的
<gebjgd> myke__< 比pacman速度快
<myke__> gebjgd: AUR比yaourt?
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 哦？这么犀利的。。。我也看看
<myke__> gebjgd: 发现yaourt的确慢
<atcho> 因为所谓的命令行并非是纯命令行，而是需要先有openfetion GUI版本 ... gebjgd
<myke__> gebjgd: 估计是C语言写的？
<gebjgd> myke__< 说白了就是yaourt的替代品
<gebjgd> atcho< 是纯命令版的
<myke__> gebjgd: pacman, yaourt好像是脚本语言编写的
<cfy> atcho: 就是说要先跑着gui的？
<gebjgd> atcho< 不需要。有纯cli版本的
<cfy> gebjgd: 纯的话， 验证码怎么办的？
<MopperWhite> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjI4ODU0MzI0.html
<atcho> ok gebjgd 对啊 验证码
<gebjgd> cfy< 别问我。我只管打包
<cfy> gebjgd: 没用过么？哦，
<gebjgd> cfy< 不知道是谁那么蛋疼提出了cli发短信的要求
<CyrusYzGTt> MopperWhite§ 00 OK Server: Apache/2.0.43 Content-Type: text/html Expires: -1000 Cache-Control: no-cache Connection: close Date: Fri, 31 Dec 2010 18:37:07 GMT Content-Length: 1022
<myke__> gebjgd: grub有没有出现过键盘无法使用的清空？
<gebjgd> myke__< 没有
<gebjgd> myke__< usb键盘需要写上usbkeyboard什么的。自己看wiki
<cfy> gebjgd: 我其实有着需求。比如给某人短信提醒啥的。
<myke__> gebjgd: 不是
<cfy> gebjgd: 不过不是我提的。。。
<cfy> 哈哈
<myke__> gebjgd: 是笔记本电脑上面的
<myke__> gebjgd: 有时会无法用，很奇怪
<myke__> gebjgd: 不是USB Keyboard, 是上面内置的
<myke__> gebjgd: 有时不能用我就觉得比较奇怪了
<myke__> gebjgd: 你是否给/boot分ext2?
<gebjgd> myke__< 没遇到过
<MopperWhite> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjI4ODU0MzI0.html
<gebjgd> myke__< 不分
<myke__> gebjgd: 忘记说了，是grub2
<gebjgd> myke__< 我用grub
<CyrusYzGTt> MopperWhite§ 00 OK Server: Apache/2.0.43 Content-Type: text/html Expires: -1000 Cache-Control: no-cache Connection: close Date: Fri, 31 Dec 2010 18:37:07 GMT Content-Length: 1022
<myke__> gebjgd: 有别人用arch && grub2么
<myke__> ofan: 你用grub2么
<atcho> 口  令:******
<atcho> ======>====输入验证码
<atcho>  gebjgd 很杯具
<myke__> 谁用ArchLinux的
<gebjgd> myke__< #archlinux-cn
<gebjgd> myke__< oftc -> #arch-cn
<myke__> gebjgd: ofan不也用ArchLinux的么，这里人很多没加入#archlinux-cn
<gebjgd> myke__< 是阿。因为惧怕我的淫威
<myke__> gebjgd: 哦。
<MopperWhite> https://docs.google.com/document/pub?id=1rQbdfpVSV0EPZP03Oj9bj4_wcn7KcbVVtbcwsFctfQw
<CyrusYzGTt> MopperWhite§ 鏈接被重置。。。。
<MopperWhite> 用网页代理看
<CyrusYzGTt> MopperWhite§ 幫我找個，開代理很麻煩。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> MopperWhite§ ...............................................................................
<forensic> fanqiang.org
<forensic> 速度不是很快
<gzk> 提前祝各位元旦快乐。
<CyrusYzGTt> 祝個爲蛋蛋圓圓滿滿
<t__> 各位朋友，元旦快乐！
<b4yourback> 元旦快乐
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: If you find these materials useful or entertaining, please contribute some money to support my work.
<cfy>  
<cfy> Thank you.
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: http://hop.perl.plover.com/book/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Higher-Order Perl
<cfy> 要不要捐点钱？
<CyrusYzGTt> ....
<CyrusYzGTt>  純屬個人研究，不發表
<cfy> ?
<edison0354> cfy: 俺还是自习到2011年吧……
<cfy> edison0354: 不是吧。。。通宵仔细？
<cfy> 自习
 * edison0354 谁陪俺自习到2011年？？？？
<edison0354> cfy: 经常啊
<edison0354> cfy: 一般一点多就回去了
<edison0354> cfy: 通宵自习室占了座的:-D
<cfy> edison0354: 哦。。。。。犀利。。。。你研究生。。。不一样的。。。
<cfy> edison0354: 我这里11点寝室关门。。。
<edison0354> cfy: 俺大三……
<cfy> edison0354: 哦。那搞错了。。。
<edison0354> cfy: 今天还有个人说我大一……
<cfy> edison0354: @_@
<cfy> edison0354: freshman,哈哈
<cfy> roylez_: 主席，你的ip暴露了。。。
<roylez_> cfy: 无所谓了
<ofan> myke__: 进oftc的#arch-cn
<huangg> 。。。
<cfy> roylez_: 嗯。。。其实我也是暴露得进来的。呵呵
<happyaron> cd /boot
<myke__> ofan: oftc是哪个服务器？/server后面输入什么？
<CyrusYzGTt> rm -fr *
<ofan> myke__: irc.oftc.net
<CyrusYzGTt> .....
<atcho1> gebjgd: 用输入验证码吗？ cli 的飞信
<myke_> gebjgd: 那个包管理叫什么名字？忘了
<myke_> gebjgd: replace for yaourt
<pual_lala> happy new year!!!
<touparx> myke_: packer?好像最近经常看到archer用这个命令
<S_C_P> ²âÊÔ
<^k^> S_C_P:say ╡Бйт in KOI8-R ? But we use UTF-8 !
<myke_> touparx: 我看不是C写的
<myke_> touparx: 是bash
<myke_> touparx: 理论上C写的快
<gebjgd> myke_< packer
<myke_> gebjgd: bash脚本
<gebjgd> myke_< 不知道什么的
<S_C_P> 测试 Is That OK？
<myke_> gebjgd: cower用过么
<gebjgd> myke_< 没用过
<gebjgd> myke_< 有个好的用就行了。整那么多干吗。又不是SA
<railwaycat> S_C_P: OK
<CyrusYzGTt> please use utf-32
<myke_> gebjgd: 我用用看
<CyrusYzGTt> i use utf-64
<S_C_P> railwaycat：THX ：-）
<touparx> 包管理还是命令行下的好
<S_C_P> CyrusYzGTt：=_=
<CyrusYzGTt> S_C_P§ K.O
<huangg> K0OO900OLol1
<myke_> touparx: 是命令行下的，我看是用C写的
<S_C_P> 测试 with UTF-1024
<CyrusYzGTt> please use utf-2048 i use utf-8
<myke_> touparx: 我知道Gentoo里面C写的portage比emerge快
<S_C_P> 测试 (UTF-65535)
<touparx> myke_: paludis？依赖比较少而已
<Aerowolf1> :-D新年好！非常操蛋的2010马上过去了，呵呵。
<myke_> touparx: 恩
<myke_> touparx: 不喜欢Gentoo
<CyrusYzGTt> please use GB2312 ,i use utf-8
<touparx> myke_: 你也用gentoo？
<myke_> touparx: 曾经用过，放弃了
<S_C_P> Aerowolf1:马上迎来的就是更加操蛋的2011！
<touparx> myke_: 为啥？
<myke_> touparx: 完全ports
<touparx> myke_: 嫌编译麻烦？
<CyrusYzGTt> 真希望快點到2012-12-21
<myke_> touparx: 下载代码就慢
<myke_> touparx: 编译又时间长
<myke_> touparx: 还是希望二进制包&&源码包混合
<touparx> myke_: 源没选好
 * desksong 谁给一个可以播放的湖南卫视的地址阿，唉，漫漫长夜，无心睡眠阿
<gebjgd> desksong< pps
<desksong> gebjgd: pps那个无法播放
<desksong> 我已经试过了
<gebjgd> desksong< 看非诚勿搞阿
<CyrusYzGTt> 用sopcast看鳳凰衛士/資訊臺
<myke_> touparx: 我ADSL 512Kbps, 已经撑满60KB/s了
<desksong> gebjgd: 我看跨年演唱会
<gebjgd> desksong< 不看那玩意
<desksong> gebjgd: …………
<desksong> 漫漫长夜，总不能老是看毛片
<touparx> myke_: 现在还有512的?不都是1m，2m的么？
<myke_> 阿弥陀佛
<jiero> 玩游戏
<jiero> 改游戏
<gzk> 这年头还有adsl 512kbps，也算是古董了，现在的4M我都嫌慢。
<CyrusYzGTt> 急急如律令
<myke_> touparx: ADSL一年都要￥1000
<touparx> myke_: 差不多这个价吧
<gzk> 我发现evolution邮件客户端收邮件好慢，远不如直接登陆网页邮箱来得快。
<touparx> gzk: 不用发现了，实际上就是这样的
<myke_> touparx: 我上次网上看到是全球几乎最贵了
<juk> gzk: thunderbird + checkgmail
<CyrusYzGTt> gzk§ 用tb吧，很快的，用的是網頁的xul
<gzk> 我们4M，890一年，如果是移动的二年900，不过是2M的，免费再送一M的下行。也就是3M下行。
<touparx> gzk: 邮件客户端没有不慢的，唯一的优点就是可以本地保存
<CyrusYzGTt> gzk§ 打倒有錢淫
<huangg> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/131171.htm
<huangg> 直播咯
<huangg> gzk: 哪儿这么便宜
<myke_> touparx: 这价格
<touparx> gzk: 同问
<touparx> gzk: 貌似现在2M的一年都1000多
<gzk> juk, 我在chrome里装了checkgmail.所以这个客户端倒也不常用，装备卸了算了，占空间
<gzk> 宁波啊
<huangg> touparx: 我1M的 都800
<juk> gzk: 不是
<huangg> gzk: 宁波哪儿- -
<S_C_P> 440一年小区宽带 全力下载速度在2.5M
<juk> gzk: pool/universe/c/checkgmail/checkgmail_1.13+svn43-2fakesync1_all.deb
<touparx> S_C_P: 这速度。。。
<gebjgd> myke_< 太贵了
<desksong> S_C_P: 上网速度快不快
<gzk> juk, 这是什么东西
<gebjgd> myke_< 不如用宽带了
<gebjgd> my
<forensic> 金山跟360又互相卡脖子了
<myke_> gebjgd: 这里512Kbps就算宽带了
<juk> gzk: sudo apt-get install thunderbird checkgmail
<myke_> gebjgd: 否则是56Kbps的Modem
<S_C_P> 上网速度行啊 就是小区宽带跑驴子不是狠High
<gebjgd> myke_< 我老婆家那边包年adsl 600元
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 求 sawfish 配置文件
<Kandu> ofan: 剛正納悶什麼叫 瓦片窗口管理器。用了才知道，對窗口多的，這比 gnome 默認 wm 更災難
<gebjgd> myke_< 可怜的娃
<forensic> 512Kbps我这里已经淘汰了，现在新装，起码要1Mbps
<ofan> Kandu: 啥瓦片?
<gzk> juk, 噢，我用chrome装了gmail的快捷键，就不用上这个了，谢谢
<CyrusYzGTt> forensic§ 3Q第二次世界大戰爆發了，好耶～～表示沒有鴨梨
<Kandu> ofan: tiling wm
<juk> gzk: speedtest.net
<Kandu> ofan: 平鋪式
<ofan> Kandu: 汗,有tag
<forensic>  CyrusYzGTt: 这里的人，谁会有压力。
<myke_> gebjgd: 出国要电脑，带去pacman -Syu很爽
<gebjgd> myke_< 上海那么落后？
<juk> gzk: 别用evolution
<ofan> Kandu: 比较适合终端用的比较多的用户
<gzk> 3Q又大战，去网上搜搜。
<gebjgd> myke_< 长宁区
<Kandu> ofan: 寫程式，所有窗口都要一起對照，但又不能全部顯示(因為窗口太多，空間不夠的)
<isgoungoo> juk: 用什么邮件客户端？
<Kandu> ofan: 所以，平鋪式更災難了
<forensic> 上海不是说要提速么？
<ofan> Kandu: 可以不用平铺模式,默认是浮动的
<juk> isgoungoo: thunderbird + checkgmail
<desksong> S_C_P: 上网速度快不快
<myke_> MaskRay: 你们那里网速多少？多少钱？
<gzk> juk, 恩，我刚刚已经卸载掉evolution了。现在就是要在这平台下找个舒心的QQ客户端比较难找。坚持1个月内不换回WIN系统。呵呵
<touparx> juk: mutt吧
<Kandu> ofan: 哦，那我再去看看文檔
<myke_> gzk: webqq
<CyrusYzGTt> forensic§ 在天朝做生意的可能有
<forensic> 之前拉过4Mbps的联通，1280，18个月
<S_C_P> desksong：挺快的，就是小区宽带跑不动驴子
<forensic> 6Mpbs，1400多，12个月
<myke_> 上次去首都，好像价格也差不多
<juk> touparx: wtf?
<forensic> 不过，联通各种抽
<isgoungoo> juk: 谢谢你
<CyrusYzGTt> myke_§ 唉～～我還沒去過帝都呢
<touparx> juk: wtf是什么？
<juk> isgoungoo: 不用谢
<forensic> what the fuck
<huangg> touparx: what's the fuck?
<onshoestring> 去帝都 干什么
<juk> forensic: 谢谢
<gzk> S_C_P, 驴子好像到了哪个网都快不起来，不过资源确实丰富。
<onshoestring> 物价就一个字 贵
<myke_> 这里手机还双向收费呢好像
<forensic> 我用amule还可以啦，特别是新资源，能抛出HTTP的速度了
<CyrusYzGTt> 當然要貴啦，天朝一直持續的通貨膨脹
<S_C_P> gzk:也不是，以前在学校好的话有300-400的速度
<railwaycat> gzk: 电信很快…
<forensic> 现在的手机还有双向收费？你是旧卡吧
<gebjgd> 用bt向来满速的路过
<myke_> forensic: 因为我申请了“套餐”所以没有双向收费
<S_C_P> railwaycat：我的就是电信~ 不过是low id
<railwaycat> S_C_P: 小区宽带大概是拿不到 highID?
<gzk> 我还是习惯BT，驴子有时一拖就要几天，等不起
<CyrusYzGTt> 用mldonkey的路過
 * myke_ 用aria2的漂过
<railwaycat> S_C_P: Low ID 比较悲惨。不如wine 迅雷算了…
<S_C_P> railwaycat:必须拿不到
<forensic> S_C_P:把它弄成high ip，速度就有飞跃性的提升了
<CyrusYzGTt> myke_§ arir2c 我就用過下1080p的，很快
<desksong> wine 迅雷，不如直接用xp
<S_C_P> railwaycat:倒也没有什么必须用驴子下的东西 拿名字去搜
<railwaycat> forensic: 大概只能 hack 小区路由器了…
<isgoungoo> mldonkey真难伺候
<gzk> wine下运行程序太卡了，我装了个WINEQQ，结果硬盘狂响，CPU高居不下。
<MaskRay> myke_: 后悔选那 isp 了，不想再提
<desksong> 到大学里面买个二手机，三五百块
<desksong> 天天下载
<gebjgd> gzk< web2 qq
<S_C_P> forensic:开始的时候以为是自己用路由器的原因 映射端口之后还是low id 才意识到这个问题只能去撬机房大门了
<onshoestring> 1080p 一部片子几个g?
<forensic>  S_C_P:认识认识小区的网管，跟他成了哥们就行了
<myke_> gebjgd: bauerbill用过么
<myke_> MaskRay: 恩？
<gebjgd> myke_< 没有
<gzk> 对了linux下有没有类似cfosspeed这种网络流量QOS调整的工具，不想下载影响到其它同事的游戏，win下我是买了cfosspeed的注册号的。
<myke_> MaskRay: 我这里￥1000就买了512Kbps
<gebjgd> myke_< 真黑阿
<gebjgd> myke_< 逃离上海吧
<gebjgd> myke_< 帝都都没那么贵
<forensic> 上海资费这么变态啊
<S_C_P> forensic:不知道机房在哪里。。。
<forensic> 我这，800 ，1Mbps
<gzk> myke_, 什么地方，这么悲惨的事还有，比钱云会还冤啊
<gebjgd> 还是小城市舒服
<yuzh652800> 845 ，1Mbps
<MaskRay> myke_: 号称2M，以前网上经常10K以下的
<myke_> gebjgd: 上海地铁￥9都有
<forensic> 所以才有报道说，上海要降低资费
<MaskRay> myke_: 投诉无数次
<myke_> MaskRay: ADSL?
<MaskRay> myke_: 现在总算好些了
<gebjgd> myke_< 帝都人民表示慰问
<MaskRay> myke_: 长城宽带
<S_C_P> MaskRay:工信部有一个投诉网站，在那里投诉很见效。
<myke_> gebjgd: 天通苑那里的网络恐怕不便宜吧
<gebjgd> myke_< 不住睡城
<MaskRay> S_C_P: 我网络不太懂，如果要留证据的话，用什么？
<S_C_P> MaskRay:在它提供的测速网站测得速度如何？
<jiero> 谁英文好且喜欢帝国时代类游戏?
<CyrusYzGTt> 後者
<desksong> 你们有无在h站做过种的？
<myke_> gebjgd: 对了，首都我搞不清楚，东三旗好像在很郊区吧？
<gzk> MaskRay, 你用win不，如果用就装个cfosspeed，运行几天后里面就详细记录你的上行及下行宽带，非常准。
<gebjgd> myke_< 东三旗是哪儿？
<S_C_P> MaskRay:http://www.chinatcc.gov.cn:8080/cmsadmin/shouli/shensu.jsp   这个网站，不过有的ISP可能会屏蔽
<CyrusYzGTt> desksong§ 沒有
<myke_> gebjgd: 昌平的
<desksong> CyrusYzGTt: 哦
<gebjgd> myke_< 我对昌平不熟
<CyrusYzGTt> desksong§ 給我幾個無碼
<MaskRay> S_C_P, gzk: 谢谢，以后碰到多收集证据
<desksong> CyrusYzGTt: 囧
<CyrusYzGTt> desksong§ 囧，種子拿來
<desksong> CyrusYzGTt: hold on
<CyrusYzGTt> desksong§ I deng dai zhe
<S_C_P> MaskRay:客气，也可以去315st去投诉 这个网站的投诉貌似企业也比较重视 我的过保笔记本曾经在这个网站投诉后HP免费给我更换了主板
<jiero> 谁喜欢中国背景的“帝国时代类”游戏?
<S_C_P> MaskRay:错了，是315ts
<atcho1> gebjgd: cli的用过吗？
<gebjgd> atcho1< 你的问题表述不清
<atcho1> pyfetion gebjgd
<gebjgd> atcho1< 我是gui党
<desksong> CyrusYzGTt: http://www.jandown.com/link.php?ref=Z8JcQDCN4N
<happyaron> http://cnbeta.com/articles/131171.htm
<myke_> gebjgd: ATI是否最好用AUR的驱动？
<CyrusYzGTt> desksong§ 謝謝，我會努力研究的，感謝空老師
<gebjgd> myke_< intel显卡用户
<xiaofan1> fedora今天不是开会么
<desksong> CyrusYzGTt: 嘿嘿
<ofan> myke_: ati驱动只有aur的吧
<ofan> fglrx
<CyrusYzGTt> xiaofan1§ 是啊，不過是自由討論，而且我開了meetbot記錄着
<xiaofan1> 大家好 请问谁有好的py教程？说个名字
<CyrusYzGTt> myke_§ ati最好就是用mesa
<xiaofan1> CyrusYzGTt: 录着干吗
<CyrusYzGTt> desksong§ 會心一笑
<myke_> ofan: xf86-video-ati在官方有阿
<S_C_P> xiaofan1:王纯业的笔记不错
<ofan> myke_: 那是开源的
<CyrusYzGTt> xiaofan1§ 額～～例會嘛，當然要記錄，
<xiaofan1> S_C_P: py的？
<xiaofan1> CyrusYzGTt: 可是没有说话。录也没有用
<myke_> ofan: 我就说开源的
<myke_> ofan: 有个xf86-video-ati-git
<S_C_P> xiaofan1:对
<CyrusYzGTt> xiaofan1§ 到點了，就打烊
<myke_> ofan: 不知道用哪个
<ofan> myke_: 开源还有啥可选的
<atcho1> 窝窝头呢？
<xiaofan1> S_C_P: 适合初学者的吗？
<ofan> myke_: git的是最新版的,需要编译
<S_C_P> xiaofan1:是的 讲的就是入门
<xiaofan1> S_C_P: 那书名叫什么？全名。我好去搜查
<S_C_P> xiaofan1:其实是人家的学习笔记 但是很适合初学者 入门 就搜“王纯业 python学习笔记”
<xiaofan1> S_C_P: 谢谢  要是看懂了  我头一个感谢你
<lainme> happyaron: google cache里没看到用户名和密码，只有网址
<xiaofan1> S_C_P: 你学完了？
<gzk> 谁上六维空间的，我搭上了IPV6，但没六维的IP6地址，直接域名又被DNS重定向到它的广告主页了。
<happyaron> lainme: ?
<lainme> happyaron: 我说cnbeta上的那个
<CyrusYzGTt> gzk§ 需要ipv6 DNS嗎
<happyaron> lainme: 哦。
<gzk> CyrusYzGTt, 不用了吧，我怕上其它IPV4的网站解析速度变慢，最好能拿到六维的ip6地址，我加到hosts里去
<myke_> gebjgd: bauerbill太好了
<CyrusYzGTt> gzk§ 上gogo6去看看
<desksong> 而更加令人感到紧急的是，这家企业官方服务器明文存储的这些用户名密码、用户上网记录已经被美国搜索引擎谷歌完全抓取，并可以在互联网上轻易检索下载到。
<gzk> CyrusYzGTt, ,噢，谢谢，我在WIN下就用它搭ipv6的，我去找找
<desksong> 我用联通的adsl，可以搭建ipv6网络来使用不？
<desksong> 通过ipv4隧道？
<CyrusYzGTt> desksong§ 那家公司這麼牛逼
<myke_> [6~
<myke_> ofan: 我要编译，但是我怕git不稳定，打算用abs
<lainme> happyaron: 有些url后面跟着密码，但是md5之类加密过的。不过论坛那样有sid的话，就可以漂移了
<happyaron> lainme: 哈哈
<ofan> myke_: 随你
<desksong> 小小输入法如何？
<gebjgd> myke_< abs里的版本比官方源的要新？
<desksong> 和 fcitx 比
<cfy> MaskRay: Kandu join /j #freenode-newyears
<cfy> MaskRay: Kandu join the party
<myke_> gebjgd: 不应该这样
<myke_> gebjgd: bauerbill可以自动管理abs和aur，I like it
<myke_> gebjgd: 我现在在编译xf86-video-ati相依赖的所有的包
<myke_> MaskRay: 是不是只要设置了--march就不要--mtune了
<myke_> MaskRay: --march=native
<ofan> myke_: 编译参数能调出花来?
<myke_> ofan: 希望自己编译下
<xiaofan> py 什么都可以做吗？
<ofan> myke_: 默认的参数就可以..
<myke_> ofan: 完了，刚才我切换了下TTY再次暴了
<myke_> ofan: /etc/makepkg.conf
<MaskRay> xiaofan: hi
<xiaofan> MaskRay: 你总算上来的
<cfy> MaskRay: 去那看看，好热闹
<xiaofan> MaskRay: 咋样？
<myke_> MaskRay: Hi
<MaskRay> cfy, xiaofan: 最近反应迟钝了是因为我的新 wm 不支持 notify-send
<xiaofan> MaskRay: wm？
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。。。啥wm?
<myke_> ofan: 等会儿再试试git
<MaskRay> cfy: sawfish, emacser 的 wm
<cfy> MaskRay: 我从来没有notify-send....我一直在emacs下,haha
<cfy> MaskRay: 不错。nb.
<atcho1> 如何用飞信。。。
<MaskRay> cfy: 我对 tiling wm 的特性需求用 非tiling 的也能做到的
<cfy> MaskRay: 啥意思?tiling?
<MaskRay> cfy: 平铺式窗口管理器，我只要能快捷地切换几个程序就行了
<xiaofan> atcho1: 这问题很白菜
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。。。sawfish是平铺的？fvwm不行？
<MaskRay> cfy: sawfish 不是平铺的，但我的需求并不一定要 tiling
<cfy> MaskRay: 我在想，emacs不会由于那个party挂了吧。。。
<cfy>  
<myke_> MaskRay: 我觉得除了USE外bauerbill已经能胜任类似Gentoo的emerge
<xiaofan> MaskRay: 我明天等你的邮箱
<ofan> 开个project.. 去贡献代码
<Jagdwurst> sawfish现在还有开发?
<Jagdwurst> 我以为gnome舍弃它了之后就停了
<MaskRay> myke_: bauerbill 是什么
<myke_> MaskRay: ArchLinux的包管理工具
<myke_> ofan: abs如何解决依赖关系？
<ofan> myke_: 看PKGBUILD
<myke_> ofan: 只能手动解决咯？
<ofan> myke_: y
<myke_> ofan: bauerbill
<myke_> ofan: 开参数--abs可自动解决依赖关系，挖掘一下他的功能
<myke_> ofan: --build-all, --autobuild等等可以设定依赖关系里面哪些编译，等等
<myke_> ofan: 脚本工具太强大了
<ofan> myke_: 这个没用过.. 现在不相信脚本搞的东西
<myke_> ofan: 用C写这东西好像不是特别容易
<ofan> 我这yaourt已经半残废了
<myke_> ofan: powerpill也是脚本弄的吧
<MaskRay> myke_: use 是非常重要的功能
<ofan> myke_: 貌似不是
<myke_> MaskRay: 如果有USE的话ArchLinux的ports就不比Gentoo差多少了吧？
<myke_> ofan: 是的
<cfy> 无聊中。。。。。我还是写脚本去。。。
<ofan> 闪人..
<myke_> ofan: Powerpill is a wrapper script written by Xyne for pacman that speeds up package retrieval by using aria2c for concurrent/segmented downloads.
<myke_> ofan: 所以是否想卸了powerpill?
<ofan> myke_: perl搞的还好点
<ofan> myke_: 不说了,干活去..
<myke_> ofan: bauerbill是Perl搞的
<cfy> MaskRay: Net::IRC如何计算频道人数？
<desksong> rtmeme: RT @GoblinC RT @yegle: 猛一抬头看到一个干瘪的外星人…然后反应过来是马云…
<MaskRay> myke_: 编译就是为了 use
<MaskRay> cfy: 不会，有没有类似 names 的命令，返回列表后统计……
<cfy> MaskRay: 不知道，我找找
<myke_> MaskRay: 修改PKGBUILD不过就麻烦
<kohlrak> Does anyone here speak english? I need help for a japanese friend using Ubuntu trying to find an IME for use with chinese. He says that he can't find one that doesn't give off a "funny input" and allows him to make custom dictionary entries for the IME.
<gzk> 有谁用过autossh，安装了不知道如何配置
<myke_> gzk: autossh有什么用
<gzk> 自动连接SSH服务端，因为我现在用的plink老是会断开服务器，导致建立的SSH隧道失效。
<myke_> kohlrak: Maybe fcitx-sunpinyin is which he is looking for
<myke_> gzk: ssh指令不行么？
<kohlrak> I'll tell him that, thank you.
<gzk> myke_, 我装了，看了他的英文说明看不懂。http://www.harding.motd.ca/autossh/README
<myke_> myke_: Linux本身有ssh阿
<myke_> gzk: Linux本身有ssh阿，不需要plink
<gzk> 能断开后自动重连服务器吗
<myke_> gzk: 不是特别清楚，应该可以，你看下ssh的man
<wzlxx> 用sawfish的时候后台有这个错误，大家看看frame error: (error "no such cursor" ())
<myke_> MaskRay: Gentoo不提供官方的二进制源的吧
<wzlxx> 刚装上zsh谁用配置？
<MaskRay> myke_: 不提供
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 求 sawfish 配置文件
<myke_> MaskRay: 刚才编译了ati驱动，现在编译xorg
<myke_> MaskRay: 等会儿把base-devel, 就是toolchains编译下
<wzlxx> myke_: 你也用了？
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 你也用了？
<myke_> 编译很爽
 * wzlxx 求牛人的zsh配置文件～
<myke_> wzlxx: 好像AUR里面有
<wzlxx> myke_: 配置文件啊？
 * wzlxx 都说zsh很牛，所以俺试试看
<inuyasha> 大家新年快乐！
<erasin> 我记得linuxtoy.org上有个很牛叉的 zsh配置
<inuyasha> 问下这里有用totem pps的么？
<Aerowolf> 今天用Pidgin登录IRC，很爽呀
<wzlxx> erasin: toy上面有个～已经下载，多谢～
<pocoyo> Aerowolf: 哪儿爽？
<Aerowolf> 以前用Opera登录
<erasin> 我自己觉得bash已经足够用了
<wzlxx> erasin: 我就看看～了解一下～
<kingbo> 帮忙看一下http://www.linuxsir.org/bbs/thread374743.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: kernel-2.6.36-r5内核哪来的nvidia.ko - LinuxSir.Org
<wzlxx> 找了半天配置的错误，结果确发现是主题的问题，让我情何以堪啊～
<wzlxx> 下载的主题还是没有默认的主题好啊～虽然好看但是问题也多了～
<heiher> 今年最后一天，怎么这么安静？
<alwayz> 都忙着以其他方式庆祝去了
<CyrusYzGTt> 都在等待世界末日的降臨
<heiher> 哦。
<myke_> wzlxx: 是配置文件
<myke_> wzlxx: 我刚才yaourt的时候偶尔看到了
<myke_> wzlxx: 譬如为某些包管理工具自动补全的配置文件
<wzlxx> myke_: 嗯，我不是说的那个，我说我的WM呢，看不半天原来是主题的问题～
 * MaskRay 求 quick-launchers
 * MaskRay 求好用的 standalone quick-launcher
<wzlxx> myke_: 哦～
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 用sawfish,那些都不用也可以啊～
<pocoyo> 跪求。firefox关闭最后一个标签页里 怎么设置关闭firefox啊？
<pocoyo> 我都变成一个空白页了？
<CyrusYzGTt> ctrl+w
<CyrusYzGTt> or ctrl+q
<pocoyo> CyrusYzGTt: 就是ctrl+w后 变成空白页了啊 哥。
<wzlxx> 没有登录管理器的话数字键如何自动开启啊？
<pocoyo> CyrusYzGTt: 没错 又试了一遍。
<CyrusYzGTt> pocoyo§ 妹，試試殺死ff
<myke_> pocoyo: FF5
<myke_> pocoyo: FF3
<pocoyo> myke_: ff3.5
<myke_> pocoyo: FireFox 4 Beta支持
<wzlxx>  没有登录管理器的话数字键如何自动开启啊？
 * wzlxx 今天我是无限的掉线啊～
<CyrusYzGTt> wzlxx§ 妳那邊應該是gfw升級了
<wzlxx> CyrusYzGTt: 有可能
<Jagdwurst> wzlxx: http://pastebin.com/UYXpnBrh
<myke_> wzlxx: 我今天下载源代码有个老是下载后MD5不对
<wzlxx> myke_: 呵呵，网络问题，也可以是他写错了～哈哈～你几次下载的一样不？
<ofan> myke_: 手动下载,去掉那个md5值即可
<pocoyo> firefox 的插件 ctrl ctrl 哪位哥用过没有？
<myke_> wzlxx: 请问wget下载SF的东西的时候如何设置Mirror
<myke_> ofan: 同上
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 为什么？
<myke_> MaskRay: 台湾的那个SF的源太差，能不能改掉？
<ofan> myke_: 看man手册
<myke_> ofan: 应该是某个Cookie什么的
<ofan> myke_: no..
<gjp> cfy
<myke_> myke_: 那么是什么判断你用什么源的？
<cfy> gjp: ?
<gjp> cfy, 我总算把fedora配好了。。。
<cfy> gjp: 不错阿。感觉咋样？
<gjp> cfy, 太好了，如释重负
<cfy> gjp: 呵呵。恭喜。
<gjp> cfy, 我没想过我系统也能这么好用。。。。
<cfy> gjp: 怎么好用法？
<gjp> cfy, 起码我显卡好了，字体正常了，视频不卡了，特效能开了（确实没用）
<cfy> gjp: ...那你以前真是太可怜了。。。。（除开特效）
<gjp> cfy, 从今天起，我的win没用了。太爽了。
<myke_> gjp: 额，xorg?
<gjp> myke_, 我的显卡被识别了！
<cfy> gjp: good!!!
<myke_> gjp: 其实lsmod | grep VGA就识别了
<gjp> myke_, 不行。。。。我是过，驱动也安不上。。。。。很悲剧的
<gjp> myke_, 我一直在用cpu当gpu硬撑
<myke_> gjp: 写错了
<myke_> gjp: lspci | grep VGA
<myke_> gjp: 然后找xf86-video-.*
<gjp> myke_, 这些我都试过，但不行
<myke_> gjp: 你什么显卡？
<gjp> myke_, 安了，认不出
<myke_> gjp: 安什么阿
<gjp> myke_, intel 8什么GM
<gjp> myke_, 算了，我已经解决了
<myke_> gjp: lspci | grep VGA肯定能显示的
<gjp> myke_, 但工作不正常
<myke_> gjp: 然后编译内核
<myke_> gjp: 如果framebuffer不正常
<gjp> myke_, 这个试过，不行，内核中没找到
<myke_> gjp: Intel的显卡支持Linux里面属于较好的了
<myke_> gjp: 内核参数没有？
<myke_> gjp: lspci | grep VGA, 告诉具体型号
<gjp> myke_, 没有。。。。我说，我已经解决了
<myke_> Device Drivers ---> Graphical support ---> Direct Rendering M.*
<gjp> myke_, 我解决了。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。没必要深究了吧？
<myke_> gjp: 可以写BUG提交
<cfy> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=63&t=312304
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 压片脚本，2011新年发布
<gjp> myke_, 官方bug库中有，完全一样，但解决不了实际问题
<cfy> 压片脚本，2011新年发布
<myke_> gjp: 实际情况可提交BUG的，代码是动态维护的，又不是已经有的问题不能再有的
<myke_> gjp: 建设性意见总是有利于开发维护的
<gjp> myke_, 。。。。。。。。。。这个问题已解决，Radhat的Lin中有这款显卡的驱动
<cfy> 10 mintues left
<cfy> 10 miutes left
<cfy> minute
<cfy> 额。。。该睡觉了。。。
<edison0354> cfy: 还有一个小时零10 minute阿
<cfy> edison0354: 嗯。怎么会？
<cfy> edison0354: 额。。。。
<cfy> 额。。。
<cfy> 今天困死了。。。
<cfy> edison0354: 囧。哈哈
<binker> ;-)
<cfy> edison0354: 先睡了。。。困。。。
<edison0354> cfy: 99
<cfy> edison0354: 99?
<edison0354> cfy: 88的升级版
<edison0354> cfy: 衍生还有1010等~
<cfy> edison0354: 不明白。。。。
<edison0354> cfy: 知道88是啥不？
<iamfbi> 有个问题请教下，我用华为的3G上网卡，装了一个软件来上网，不是通过系统的网络管理，
<iamfbi> 在使用chatxilla的时候提示脱机，上不去
<iamfbi> 咋办
<Administrator`> ls
<Administrator`> /
<Administrator`> ?
 * edison0354 水牛的签名够猛……
<alick> iamfbi: 不会是浏览器脱机吧？
<Administrator`> 嗯？进来了？
<ofan> bluebird: 没有
<bluebird> <live free or die hard 4>里面马修用的应该是 linux 吧？
<ofan> - -
<bluebird> ofan: what's up?
<bluebird> 我感觉应该用的是 fvwm 配置出来的，就不知道是不是这样
<blueghost> 谁用 kde 的
<snoop_fy`> blueghost: 1
<bluebird> windows 下面懒得找 irc 客户端，直接用 emacs 来登录，windows 还真是恶心，连个 irc 客户端也难找
<edison0354> bluebird: pidgin
<lainme> bluebird: chatzilla、xchat
<iamfbi> alick：浏览器没有脱机，是浏览器firefox中的chatzilla脱机，就是说用3G我就上不了IRC了
<alick> iamfbi: well，没遇到过~~
<SuperXXC> 还有这种事?
<ofan> bluebird: xchat,mirc,irchipz
<bluebird> ofan: mirc就别说有多难用了，还要收费
<ofan> bluebird: 不错了,用m$的系统还期望多少免费的
<bluebird> 我还是喜欢用 empathy
<bluebird> 可是又只能在linux上运行,用 emacs 来登录也是另一种体验
<fishoneeyed> bluebird: emacs, 好.
<bluebird> 可是 help 用不了，不知道怎么用？
<pandajs> 有谁有过装双系统后电脑认不出光驱的事情?
<bluebird> fishoneeyed: emacs 我还不会配置
<bluebird> fishoneeyed: 现在不是太好用
<bluebird> 洗澡睡觉，冷呀
 * bluebird ready to quit
<fishoneeyed> bluebird: 哪个方面的? 我也不是很熟.
<bluebird> fishoneeyed: 代码自动补全
<pandajs>   
<bluebird> 我在找<live free or die hard 4>里面马修所用的操作系统是什么操作系统？
<fishoneeyed> bluebird: 我用ac, 不过其他的代码补全我也没有怎么配置过.
<bluebird> fishoneeyed: ac是什么来的？
<bluebird> 还有很多的好莱坞的电影里面的操作系统也非常帅
<edison0354> pandajs: 你囧死了……
<pandajs> ?
<bluebird> 不知道到底用的什么操作系统？
<edison0354> bluebird: 会出现某些很神奇的UI……
<bluebird> edison0354: 一直很想知道那些那么漂亮的操作系统是什么
<fishoneeyed> bluebird: Auto Complete
<fishoneeyed> bluebird: 那些只是图片, 根据电影设计的. 没意义.
<bluebird> fishoneeyed: ac需要用到什么后台的语义分析工具吗？
<edison0354> bluebird: 也许就是一个flash……
<fishoneeyed> bluebird: 可以配合其他的来用
<edison0354> bluebird: 也可能就是剪出来的片子然后全屏播放了
<pandajs> 垂死中,ub10用的这个聊天工具怎么键鼠就不能点别的了
<Colin-shzsc> 2010年最后一天真就见鬼了，今天TM的已经两次大写灯闪了
<edison0354> Colin-shzsc: ……
<alvin_rxg> http://i.imgur.com/Hbk2P.jpg
<iamfbi> 3G无线网卡，要在电脑上拔下来，要用什么命令？还是直接就拿掉？
<alvin_rxg> iamfbi: 将所有使用该网卡的进程关闭
 * wzssyqa 开始刷屏吧，哈哈
<wzssyqa>  不会第三方皇帝身边
<wzssyqa> ‘jkdfjgkrdjg】ddhkvbjndlkhkvd’
<wzssyqa> ghijghdkg
<wzssyqa> fdhvdfklvdf】vjl]】
<wzssyqa> 还不能开放不能看到你kfhiobv
<^k^> wzssyqa:...,谁说话这么快,请勿Flood，超过4行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<wzssyqa> hdfbnhfdboidhb】、
<wzssyqa> jlkjgfdligljfd
<wzssyqa> fdkghfdklf
<iamfbi> alvin_rxg>	啥进程都没有了，但它还是偶尔闪两下，能拿下来吗
<wzssyqa> gjgdfljfds
<wzssyqa> dihdkhbv
<wzssyqa> hdibjdfpdvvdlvd‘
<wzssyqa> dfjlbjfdpbgvvbdl;v
<wzssyqa> jbfhnbgljd
<alvin_rxg> iamfbi: 不清楚
<wzssyqa> bfdshgbpfdl】djbjb
<wzssyqa> 】hblfdhnblbofdjbfdb
<wzssyqa> hjdkjghdfkjghdffdjgfdlgddg
<iamfbi> 有没有命令是去除USB设备的？
<wzssyqa> hgbldggjdfdhgdlfg
<wzssyqa> jglgdkglgkgklg】
<wzssyqa> 】lkhbdorklfbnfd【
<wzssyqa> 飞快留给日哦司徒高科技地方
<wzssyqa> jgkljjlg】
<ofan> wzssyqa: 你怎么了..
<wzssyqa> fjfdlg
<wzssyqa> gggljg
<ofan> wzssyqa: 开挂了??!!
<wzssyqa> ofan: 刷屏
<alick> 升级成机器人了？
<iamfbi> 管理员快来
<wzssyqa> 看见看到加工费了看到个jghnd’【dggkdfjbndvnvb
<wzssyqa> bndkvvnd
<lainme> omg
<alvin_rxg> op 带头……
<lainme> 在2010最后的关头体验被kick的感觉。。
<happyaron> OMG
<Colin-shzsc> 无敌的抽风……
<alick> :-)
<houge_langley> 新年快乐，预祝身体健康，心想事成
<houge_langley> 祝愿所有的ubuntu forum成员和朋友们在2011年身体健康，心想事成
<donggong> linux 平台有什么限速软件吗？
<Colin-shzsc> donggong: 限自己机器的下载上传速度的话有个wondershaper脚本
<ofan> donggong: 限什么速?
 * edison0354 马上到点了
 * edison0354 人都出来吧~
<lainme> Day changed
<ofan> lainme: 论坛上的有张凌波的壁纸你有了么??
<lainme> ofan: 没有，找到个差不多的
<ofan> lainme: 多大的
<lainme> ofan: 1024x786
 * edison0354 貌似人人网已经卡死了……
<ofan> lainme: 能给我传下么
<ofan> lainme: odayfans [at] gmail 多谢哈!
<edison0354> ofan: 你萌凌波的？
<ofan> edison0354: yes
<ofan> edison0354: 不知道被多少人当作女神哦..
<alick> edison0354: re
<lainme> ofan: 原图，这网站上还有好多。http://media-wallpapers.theotaku.com/1024-by-768-489847-20090403173804.jpg
<huangg> c
<edison0354> ofan: 本来就是女神阿
<edison0354> alick: ？
<edison0354> ofan: 虽然我萌炮姐
 * edison0354 抱歉，内部错误。返回首页或报告给管理员||人人彻底挂了……
<huangg> edison0354: 就是EVA里面的那个？
<edison0354> huangg: 恩
<huangg> edison0354: 给力
<edison0354> ofan: 我顺手加你gtalk了……
<alick> edison0354: 我这还不至于
<ofan> edison0354: 好
<alick> 只是刷状态不行了
<ofan> lainme: 多谢! 新年快乐哈!
<edison0354> alick: 我完全刷不开了
<lainme> ofan: 同乐
<alick> edison0354: 那我就不刷了~
<edison0354> alick: 汗
<wzssyqa> alick: 我这里没有问题啊
<ofan> lainme: ..
 * huangg 新年快乐
<sikao_lfs> edison0354: 美琴党？我好像也算是。很不错的。
<edison0354> sikao_lfs: 炮姐最萌！
<huangg> edison0354: 有部叫 初音 的是啥子
<edison0354> huangg: miku
<huangg> 看前阵子很多视频模仿它舞蹈
<hceasy> 大家新年好
<edison0354> huangg: vocaliod的一个虚拟人物
<edison0354> huangg: 音频合成软件
<huangg> edison0354: 具体解释，，，没看过- -eva倒是以前小时候看过，还行
<sikao_lfs> 我在百度加了点炮姐人气，送了个。没怎么出力。居然炮姐百度排名第12
<edison0354> huangg: 声音是水树奈奈还是谁的来者
<hceasy> ::>_<::
<edison0354> sikao_lfs: 无视百毒，顺便膜拜LFS的……
<sikao_lfs> 大家新年好，新的一年新的开始。
<hceasy> 郁闷
<edison0354> huangg: 反正就是一个虚拟的唱歌的人，歌都是用软件合成的
<huangg> edison0354: - -一直以为是动漫里面的人物
<edison0354> huangg: 呵呵
<edison0354> sikao_lfs: 你是炮姐+黑子的还是炮姐+当麻的？
<wzssyqa> hceasy: 哈哈，我抢到了最后一个被踢的，你想不想做第一个？
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 汗！
<hceasy> 什么?
<huangg> 大半夜一个一个都还不睡觉
<edison0354> huangg: ……
<wzssyqa> 2011第一个被踢的会是谁？
<huangg> 睡去了  晚安各位
<edison0354> huangg: 说的好像你睡了……
<hceasy> fuck
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 你可以继续刷屏……
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 然后
<huangg> edison0354: 打算去睡了
<edison0354> huangg: 睡吧
<edison0354> huangg: 自习一会儿再睡
<huangg> wzssyqa: 争取第一吧
 * hceasy fuck wzssyqa 
<huangg> wzssyqa: 挺蛋疼的
<edison0354> hceasy: 搞基？
<huangg> edison0354: 通宵跨年自习/？
<wzssyqa> hceasy: 去fuck kk吧
<edison0354> huangg: 对的
<huangg> edison0354: 自习还挂着irc
<edison0354> huangg: 嘿嘿
<hceasy> 手机挂着irc
<edison0354> huangg: gtalk,msn,ichat都挂着呢
<huangg> hceasy: 确实挺蛋疼的
<hceasy> 嗯嗯
<huangg> edison0354: 。。
<edison0354> hceasy: 强力刷你的流量~~~~~~~~
<hceasy> 随便 我借邻居的wifi
 * huangg 第一个bang我吧
<edison0354> hceasy: ……
<edison0354> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/131187.htm
<huangg> 要做2011第一人
 * edison0354 CB第一条新闻……
<hceasy> 附近免费的热点不少
 * wzssyqa 鄙视所有被蹭网的
<hceasy> dd
<hceasy> d
<hceasy> d
<hceasy> d
<hceasy> d
<hceasy> df
<hceasy> d
<^k^> hceasy:...,谁说话这么快,请勿Flood，超过4行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<wzssyqa> hceasy: 再接再厉，还没被踢
<edison0354> hceasy: ……
<sikao_lfs> edison0354:比较正统，还是异性恋好。另外还她本人的选择。其实按照他们的年龄来看，离结合还早。现在我是上琴党。
<edison0354> hceasy: 马上就30秒了阿
<edison0354> sikao_lfs: 一样:-D
<edison0354> sikao_lfs: 你是后宫党不？
<hceasy> sss
<zkwlx> 新年快乐
<edison0354> hceasy: 继续阿
<hceasy> 新年快乐
<sikao_lfs> 不是，一个头很头疼。多了不活了。
<hceasy> happy
<edison0354> hceasy: 咋不继续了？
<hceasy> 出来
<edison0354> hceasy: 他看物理呢……
<hceasy> 今天机器人脾气格外好
<edison0354> sikao_lfs: 那你看旋风管家不？
<edison0354> hceasy: ……
<sikao_lfs> 一个都很头疼了。多了还有活路吗？
<hceasy> .......
<edison0354> sikao_lfs: ……
<zkwlx> 。。。。。。。
<hceasy> fuck you
<edison0354> hceasy: ……
<hceasy> fuck bot
<edison0354> hceasy: ……
<wzssyqa> hceasy: 你说话太慢
<hceasy> d
<hceasy> d
<hceasy> gf
<hceasy> d
<hceasy> f
<hceasy> d
<hceasy> gfd
<hceasy> hgfdsw
<^k^> hceasy:...,谁说话这么快,请勿Flood，超过4行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<edison0354> hceasy:
<edison0354> hceasy: 我没赶上插楼阿！
<sikao_lfs> 哈哈，机器人
<wzssyqa> hceasy: 被+q之后不要停
<edison0354> wzssyqa: ^
<huangg> 。。
<huangg> 。。
<huangg> 。。。
<huangg> 。。。
<edison0354> ..........................
<huangg> sadas
<huangg> a算法我
<^k^> huangg:...,谁说话这么快,请勿Flood，超过4行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<edison0354> 我插楼了都算阿？
<sikao_lfs> 大家居然有童心逗机器人玩。。。。。。。
<hclynn> 回来了
<edison0354> sikao_lfs: ……
<hclynn> 这次被踢了没?
<wzssyqa> hclynn: 没有，直接被freenode踢了
<edison0354> wzssyqa: ……
<wzssyqa> (00时16分55秒) hceasy 离开了聊天室(quit: Excess Flood)。
 * edison0354 现在人人网无限慢阿！
<zkwlx> 不会是facebook要返回中国了吧
<wzssyqa> edison0354: 很快啊
<zkwlx> 哈哈
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 你都上校内？
<wzssyqa> edison0354: 不上校内上啥啊
<alick> edison0354: 我退了都
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 我以为你不上
<wzssyqa> edison0354: 呵呵
<edison0354> alick: 非死不可去了？
<alick> 非睡不可了
<alick> 我意思是logout了
<edison0354> alick: 哦，我从来不logout的
<wzssyqa> edison0354: 我倒是经常瞧见你
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 校内？
<wzssyqa> edison0354: 嗯
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 我加你了？
<wzssyqa> edison0354: 没有
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 囧
<edison0354> wzssyqa: ……
<wzssyqa> edison0354: 继续刷啊
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 刷啥？
<wzssyqa> edison0354: 也挑战先kk么
<hclynn> 刷屏
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 不要
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 我在好奇你咋看见我的，还有你咋知道我真身是哪个……
<wzssyqa> edison0354: 加你好友了
<hclynn> 谁有能翻墙的代理接我用下
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 好吧
<wzssyqa> edison0354: 呵呵
<hclynn> 或者vpn
<hclynn> 借用下
<wzssyqa> edison0354: 也不用这样鄙视我智商吧
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 你咋知道我是那只的？
<edison0354> wzssyqa: ……
<hclynn> 谁有?
<wzssyqa> edison0354: 你名字里带着 edison的么
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 刚才搜索的时候拼把你名字拼错一个字
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 汗！
<hclynn> 翻墙的代理或者vpn
<hclynn> 翻墙的代理或者vpn!
<hclynn> 翻墙的代理或者vpn!!
<hclynn> 翻墙的代理或者vpn!!!
<hclynn> 翻墙的代理或者vpn!!!!
<edison0354> hclynn: 插楼
<hclynn> 翻墙的代理或者vpn!!!!!
<hclynn> ....
<zkwlx> ^k^
<happyaron> ...
<edison0354> hclynn: 继续插
<hclynn> 翻墙的代理或者vpn!!!!!!
<hclynn> 翻墙的代理或者vpn!!!!!!s
<^k^> hclynn:...,谁说话这么快,请勿Flood，超过4行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<edison0354> 晕
<sikao_lfs> 实在不行用那个无界
<alick> 886
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 对了，既然没加好友，你怎么能经常看到我？
<s_cd> 翻墙用ssh＋firefox不错呀
<edison0354> sikao_lfs: puff好用些
<sikao_lfs> 虚拟windows里面用无界上
<wzssyqa> edison0354: 你比较话唠么
<hclynn> 靠
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 话唠怎么能去了非好友的你那里？
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 俺表示很诡异……
<wzssyqa> edison0354: 有共同好友不就看见了
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 额
<hclynn> 机器人那里还有黑名单?
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 你从他俩那里点到我那边？
<wzssyqa> hclynn: 没有，说话过快
<wzssyqa> edison0354: 嗯
<hceasy> 谁有vpn
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 没见过最近访问列表有你阿……
<hceasy> 或者谁帮我注册个推特r
<wzssyqa> edison0354: 我没访问过
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 不访问能看到我在唠？
<hceasy> and非死不可
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 直接在阿容的状态下？
<wzssyqa> hceasy: 新年第一天就这么不河蟹
<edison0354> hceasy: ……
<fly2mauis> 新年快了
<fly2mauis> 啊
<hceasy> 嗯嗯
<fly2mauis> 各位a
<wzssyqa> edison0354: y，次次也少不了你啊
<hceasy> 速度啊速度
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 兴趣爱好 :发呆||我的爱好好歹是睡觉……你这个……
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 好吧……
<edison0354> hceasy: IPV6自己注册去
<hceasy> 怒了  找代理去
<edison0354> 话说推特有没有IPV6？
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 买vip了。。。
<happyaron> Destine: ^
<hceasy> 话说ipv6不支持https
<happyaron> Destine: wzssyqa 买人人的vip了。
<edison0354> hceasy: ……
<happyaron> hceasy: 才怪
<hceasy> 哈哈
<Destine> wzssyqa, ？！
<hceasy> happy来了
<edison0354> happyaron: 是不是那个试用？
<wzssyqa> Destine: 怎么了，我这里是正常速度啊
<happyaron> edison0354: 不知道。。。
<hceasy> 帮忙注册个推特r的账号
<Destine> wzssyqa, 我这里也挺好啊。
<wzssyqa> Destine: 那为啥说我买了vip了？
<Destine> wzssyqa, 不知道。。。
 * edison0354 过几天就该去下维也纳新年音乐会了吧
<wzssyqa> happyaron: ？
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 你是vip啊，难到是试用？
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 你确实是VIP
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 过期和很久了啊
<hceasy> -_-#
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 仍然是
<hceasy> 谁注意到我的问题了?
<edison0354> happyaron: 看那个Google 2011 大预言没？
<hceasy> 我手机用户
<edison0354> hceasy: 恩
<happyaron> edison0354: 没意思
<edison0354> happyaron: 有一点有意思
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 好像开通过一次，就总是带着了吧
<hceasy> 帮忙...
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 才怪
<edison0354> happyaron: 6. Chrome的扩展将可进行数据同步，让扩展的设置和数据也可同步。
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 你看我的，都灰了。
<edison0354> happyaron: 汗，你们都领过那个试用阿……
<hceasy> 算了  找代理去
<happyaron> edison0354: 这个，可能已经working in process了吧。。
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 呃，难道是rp比较正？
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 也许
<edison0354> happyaron: 刚发现我也可以领取VIP试用……
<happyaron> ...
<wzssyqa> edison0354: 狂用，表浪费了
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 没啥意思
<edison0354> 我还曾经有过垃圾疼逊的红钻试用
<wzssyqa> edison0354: 所有好友每人送套皮肤
<edison0354> wzssyqa: ……%
<wzssyqa> 网易什么的有自动脚本处理"昨日"”今日“什么的吗？
<edison0354> wzssyqa: Ray Wang是哪只？
<wzssyqa> edison0354: 不知道
<edison0354> wzssyqa: http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/view?q=10.10+release+party&uname=edison0354&psc=G&filter=1#5529404273449273730
<wzssyqa> edison0354: 啥时候论只了
<wzssyqa> edison0354: reset
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 习惯了……
 * wzssyqa 欺负我没有v6
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 自行翻墙……
<wzssyqa> edison0354: 不会
<edison0354> wzssyqa: http://picasaweb.google.com/wanglei1123/Ubuntu1010ReleaseParty10162010#5529403986418108914
<^k^> ⇪ title: Connection reset by peer . IN gettitle
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 这张视野中有7只MM
<wzssyqa> edison0354: 有mm？
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 无界啦，自由门啦，puff啦
<Aerowolf> ;-)新年快乐
<blueghost> 谁用 kde 的
<iamfbi> 2012不远矣
<blueghost> kde 的 dsl 怎么拨号啊
<blueghost> kde 的 dsl 怎么拨号啊
<edison0354> blueghost: 手动吧……
<edison0354> blueghost: pppoeconf
<blueghost> 2012 朝鲜 向 投掷 原子弹
<wzssyqa> edison0354: 你不会连大妈大婶都数上了吧？
<edison0354> blueghost: 前提是pppoe不是pppoa
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 恩
<wzssyqa> edison0354: 好眼神，好算术
<iamfbi> 买路由器吗
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 没算错吧……
<blueghost> edison0354:) kde 的网络设置有 dsl 设置, 但 找不到 拨号
<blueghost> edison0354:) kde 的网络设置有 dsl 设置, 但 找不到 拨号
<edison0354> blueghost: 不会用那个
<blueghost> 2012 朝鲜 向 中国 投掷 原子弹
<wzssyqa> edison0354: 我算不过来，手指头不够用
<edison0354> blueghost: 我是usb-modem，只能手动拨
<blueghost> 哦
<edison0354> blueghost: MB垃圾的网通给哥一个USB-MODEM，折腾了几个晚上才给LINUX折腾上网，MAC是完全没指望了
<blueghost> edison0354:)
<blueghost> 我现在 想 知道 kde 怎么拨号, 有设置的地方, 但没拨号的功能
<blueghost> 我现在 想 知道 kde 怎么拨号, 有设置的地方, 但找不到拨号的功能
<edison0354> blueghost: 手动吧……
<blueghost> edison0354:) 我想知道 不手动 怎么做. google 找不到
<iamfbi> 像传说中那样，拿个电话接上去，拼命按0和1，就可以了
<wzssyqa> blueghost: 看来你不是东北的
<edison0354> blueghost: 不知道
<blueghost> edison0354:) gnome 倒是可以
<wzssyqa> blueghost: 不是山东的，河北的
<edison0354> blueghost: 建个脚本……扔桌面……
<blueghost> wzssyqa:) 我没说 我是东北的
<edison0354> blueghost: gnome在哪里能拨？
<sikao_lfs> 没事了老说朝鲜扔原子彈干吗？机器人？
<edison0354> sikao_lfs: YY
<blueghost> edison0354:) 就是 那网络的托盘图标 右击 就可以. 我 不在 gnome, 但应该象 上 vpn 那样吧
<edison0354> blueghost: 哦，VPN我也没上过……
<edison0354> blueghost: 哦，知道你说啥了
<blueghost> sikao_lfs:) 2012 啊. 世界末日, 可能就是 朝鲜 扔 原子弹 引发的
<blueghost> edison0354:)
<sikao_lfs> 别跟帝国主义一起传污蔑了。
<wzssyqa> blueghost: 北棒的那点本事，成不了全球的末日
<sikao_lfs> 中国国内对朝鲜的偏见是中国修正主义跟帝国主义共同的阴谋。
<blueghost> sikao_lfs:) 不好意思, 刺痛了你的神经, 抱歉了
 * blueghost 一 修正分子
<edison0354> sikao_lfs: 听不懂……
<sikao_lfs> 中国1976年发生了政变，后来右派上台。造了很多谣言。包括毛主席的谣言
 * wzssyqa 原教旨主义？
<edison0354> sikao_lfs: 俺政治很菜，虽然昨天刚考完哲学……
<edison0354> sikao_lfs: 但是考试的时候我PSP都用上了……
<blueghost> 谁还知道 kde  怎么 dsl 拨号的. 有 dsl 设置, 但不知道怎么拨号
<wzssyqa> blueghost: 不是也有nm的么
<sikao_lfs> 你看看邓的东西，对普通人根本无用，全是冲着主席的
<blueghost> wzssyqa:) nm???
<zkwlx> edison0354, psp。。。我考试无聊时玩DS
<wzssyqa> blueghost: 有networkmanager-kde 的吧
<edison0354> zkwlx: 喜欢DS，但是就这垃圾PSP都不是我的，考期抢来看课件用的
<sikao_lfs> 共产运动历史上修正主义是经常出现的。中国1976年左派内讧。中左干掉毛左，然后被右派乘虚的。
<blueghost> wzssyqa:) 我说的就是那里, 只找到设置的地方, 但不知道 怎么拨号
<iamfbi> 话说那个Load_Cycle_Count，不管我怎么调APM，还是差不多每天增长200
<zkwlx> edison0354, psp还能看课件？DOC？TXT？
<edison0354> zkwlx: 转成JPG
<zkwlx> 我嘞个去
<wzssyqa> edison0354: 电池续航能力呢？
<blueghost> wzssyqa:) 我设置了, 但怎么上去啊
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 没注意过
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 肯定比电脑强就是了
<zkwlx> 我感觉是冲多久玩多久……
<zkwlx> s/冲/充/
<blueghost> 我希望回到 毛主席 的时代
<wzssyqa> zkwlx: 比铅蓄电池好不少
<edison0354> zkwlx: sed控？
<wzssyqa> blueghost: 移民北棒
<sikao_lfs> 我们受到的教育都是资本主义好，毛的文革是针对走资本主义道路的当权派。大部分人还是马的五段论补资本主义的课。五段论早就被列宁和毛以事实否定。
<zkwlx> 以前学过perl
<sikao_lfs> 后来这些走资的当权派反扑。
<wzssyqa> edison0354: 好像所有正则都那样吧
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 好像是……
<wzssyqa> sikao_lfs: 好了，够了
<zkwlx> wzssyqa, 区别挺大的
<blueghost> sikao_lfs:) 支持. 现在应该 再 发动一次 文革. 走资派 太 疯狂了
<sikao_lfs> 甚至包括当初1979年1月打越南
<zkwlx> 头疼
<wzssyqa> zkwlx: 什么区别？锂电池和铅电池？
<zkwlx> 我说正则囧
<edison0354> sikao_lfs: 勿谈国事
<edison0354> wzssyqa: PSP好像是Li
 * blueghost 支持 wzssyqa 奉献自己, 参加红卫兵
<wzssyqa> blueghost: 别恶心我
<wzssyqa> zkwlx: 正则不知道，铅电池知道，真tmd沉
<sikao_lfs> 毛死后。8大分区都是毛的人。邓通过打越南跟美国亲近，另外撤掉老人换上自己人。
 * blueghost 向 当代 修正主义 走资派 开战
<zkwlx> wzssyqa, 呵呵，新年第一天，DS的R键坏了……哎…………
<wzssyqa> sikao_lfs:  blueghost 够了，大家都了解了
<sikao_lfs> 中国从上个世纪80年代为资本主义提供新市场。为资本主义从80年代后的繁荣提供了市场。苏联则提供了面积和资源。
 * blueghost 怂恿 wzssyqa 批斗 XXX
 * wzssyqa 不知道 ds 是什么的，表示压力很大
<zkwlx> nds，游戏机啊
<edison0354> wzssyqa: nintendo dual screen
<sikao_lfs> 现在资本主义无法扩充市场，所以危机表现的比较麻烦。
<wzssyqa> zkwlx: 街机吗？还是小霸王？
 * blueghost 闭嘴了
<zkwlx> GOOD
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 小霸王是山寨FC，在米国和台湾叫NES
<zkwlx> wzssyqa, 是掌机
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 街机好像Atari的多些吧
<edison0354> wzssyqa: nintendo也做过街机
<blueghost> edison0354:) 有钱人 才有 小霸王
<edison0354> blueghost: 我一同学有FC……
<zkwlx> 奶奶的编个LFS真费劲
<edison0354> blueghost: 貌似是他出生前他爸买的
<edison0354> zkwlx: 膜拜
<wzssyqa> zk
<wzssyqa> zkwlx: 找虐？
<blueghost> edison0354:) 哦, FC 是什么?
<blueghost> edison0354:) 我唯一见过 的就是 小霸王
<wzssyqa> blueghost:  小霸王是山寨FC
<zkwlx> 只是想体验体验
<edison0354> blueghost: 额，小霸王就是山寨的FC
<wzssyqa> blueghost: 那就是小霸王原版喽
<zkwlx> 以前家里有个FC，貌似爷爷从台湾待回来的，哈哈
<blueghost> edison0354:) 哦. 那 我这 很穷, 有钱人才用 山寨 FC
<edison0354> blueghost: ……
<edison0354> blueghost: 我也没小霸王
<edison0354> blueghost: 我弟有一个
<edison0354> blueghost: 现在还能用……
<zkwlx> 我也没小霸王
<blueghost> 怎么 那个 红卫兵 没上来了
<edison0354> 汗
<zkwlx> 寒……
<blueghost> 我想 他 应该是个 党员. 不是党员 都 对不起 他的言论了
 * wzssyqa 你们俩可以抱团了
<zkwlx> 其实我也是预备党员，哈哈哈
<blueghost> ......
 * wzssyqa 鄙视之
<zkwlx> 我靠
<blueghost> zkwlx:) 掌权了, 别让我下乡啊
<edison0354> zkwlx: 我不打算入党了
<edison0354> zkwlx: 本来党校都上了
<zkwlx> 呵呵
<edison0354> zkwlx: 可是最近李刚和村长把我恶心到了……
<blueghost> edison0354:) 我 想 入 民主党
<wzssyqa> blueghost: 民主进步党？
<zkwlx> 我刚上大学时连团员都不是，后来当班长了，班导就让我把入党申请和入团申请一块写了
<edison0354> blueghost: 也得有那能力阿，那可不是随随便便就能入的
<edison0354> zkwlx: ……
<edison0354> zkwlx: 大几了？
<blueghost> edison0354:) 别 天真了, 现金入党 就是为了贪污腐败
<zkwlx> 3
<edison0354> blueghost: 恩
<edison0354> zkwlx: 一样
<zkwlx> 我一个破三本，所以入党什么的比较松
<edison0354> zkwlx: ……
<edison0354> http://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/393841:weekend-project-roundup-top-10-of-2010
<^k^> ⇪ title: Weekend Project Roundup: Top 10 of 2010 | Linux.com
<edison0354> linux.com新年第一贴
<blueghost> edison0354:) 我打算自组一个党.  叫 ubuntu 党. 让 中国 把 ubuntu 给封了
<edison0354> blueghost: ……
<zkwlx> blueghost, .....
<blueghost> :)
<zkwlx> 这么晚了你们怎么不睡？
<edison0354> zkwlx: 自习室
<zkwlx> 我靠？！？！？
<edison0354> zkwlx: 刷网页ing
<blueghost> zkwlx:) 问 如何 在 kde 拨 dsl
<zkwlx> 不知道哎……，没用过KDE
<CN-P5> ...
<edison0354> blueghost: 对阿，我才反应过来你用KDE……
<mic>  大神们，神马时候有讲
<edison0354> blueghost: 无视KDE……
<blueghost> edison0354:)
<zkwlx> ppp0呢
<edison0354> mic: 无
<CN-P5> 新一年特地来看看...
<edison0354> zkwlx: 那是o,不是0
<mic> 什么时候有
<zkwlx> 我说怎么打出来不对劲
<blueghost> 是 0 吧
<blueghost> ppp0, ppp1
<zkwlx> ifconfig
<zkwlx> nnd
<mic> 请问一下各位大神，irc不能截图吗？
<edison0354> zkwlx: ？
<edison0354> mic: 发图都不能……
<blueghost> 我已经设置了, 但不知道怎么拨
<blueghost> lld
<mic> 哦
<CN-P5> 截图是神马？
<mic> 抓屏
<zkwlx> 我就用过NM和pppoe
<blueghost> 抓屏是神马
<mic> 你们这么晚了为神马还不htipipmq
<mic> 神马就是神马
<edison0354> zkwlx: 啥是NM？
<blueghost> 神马是神马
<mic> 睡ipmqipmq
<CN-P5> pppoe挺好用...
<mic> 睡觉觉
<zkwlx> Network Manager
<edison0354> zkwlx: ……
<blueghost> nm 是查看动态库的
<zkwlx> 我特意大写的/__\
<mic> 大侠，什么时候有讲座
<zkwlx> 好久没有了
<mic> 哦
<mic> 讲的时候是语音还是方式
<edison0354> mic: 汉字……
<zkwlx> 跟现在聊天一样，只不过是主讲一个人刷屏
<blueghost> 谁 弄个 病毒, 向所有电脑 发送 敏感字词, 让 审查 将所有电脑屏蔽
<mic> 哦，那讲的人岂不是累死了
<edison0354> blueghost: 晕
<edison0354> mic: 一般，聊天一晚上聊几千字都没问题的
<mic> 哦
<mic> 俺菜鸟，不懂，别笑话俺哈
<mic> 嘿嘿
<edison0354> 对了，那个某人弄的那个统计irc的perl脚本在哪里？
<NoIE> 各位新年快乐！我要睡觉去了。
<blueghost> 或者 向 某个 论坛或博客 拼命 发送 敏感字词, 让那些网站的审查 拼命删帖
<edison0354> NoIE: 睡吧
<zkwlx> 新年快乐
<edison0354> blueghost: 写机器人吧……
<mic> 我们已经身在新年了
<mic> 唉，刚加班加回来
<mic> 破客户真是比黄世仁还狠
<CN-P5> 统计IRC干什么？
<mic> 大这为什么用irc，它比QQ好在哪
<blueghost> 象 所有 电脑 传播 病毒, 然后 这个 病毒 发送 敏感字词 向 网站, 一来 让网站 的审查人员 拼命删帖, 二来 让 国保 跨省 将所有 发送这些信息的人 (被病毒感染的人) 抓起来
<CN-P5> IRC简洁高效
<CN-P5> QQ广告 垃圾满天飞
<mic> 哦
<mic> 俺用tm没什么广告啊
<blueghost> 如果 所有 中国所有电脑 都感染了这个病毒, 所有中国人 都进监狱
<mic> 好像垃圾是比较多
<blueghost> 或 精神病院
<CN-P5> QQ耗资源还厉害
<mic> 哦
<edison0354> mic: 最重要的是，IRC牛人多……
<blueghost> 那 中国 整个 就是个 监狱, 那 该多好玩
<mic> 谢谢解答哈，这年头这么有耐心搭理我这样菜鸟的人太少了
<blueghost> 哪个 牛人 把这个 病毒开发出来啊
<zkwlx> 在这里多是聊天，知道的就顺便回答，没什么的
<mic> QQ群里问问题几乎没人搭理菜鸟
<mic> 哦
<blueghost> mic 你运气好
<blueghost> 没人对这个病毒 感兴趣吗
<zkwlx> 刚上大学时用过几个月QQ，后来就在没碰过了
<edison0354> zkwlx: 你强……
<zkwlx> blueghost, 貌似是
<edison0354> zkwlx: 我现在还挂着webqq
<blueghost> zkwlx:) 用 QQ 的 都是什么人啊
<zkwlx> edison0354, 呵呵
<mic> 我也觉得是，大家都是从菜鸟过来的，所以我看到菜鸟会很愿意帮助他的，就像看到我以前的我，很亲切，不像有些人，老拿新人菜鸟出气
<edison0354> blueghost: 你的病毒好蛋疼……如果它有蛋的话
<blueghost> zkwlx:) 我早 不 上了
<blueghost> edison0354:) 我希望 所有 中国人, 包括我 都 进监狱, 或者精神病院. 让 中国成为一个最大 的监狱. 你有更好的办法吗
<edison0354> blueghost: ……
<mic> 为啥要整这么个病毒啊
<edison0354> blueghost: 俺会先肉身翻墙的……
<blueghost> mic:) 我希望 所有 中国人, 包括我 都 进监狱, 或者精神病院. 让 中国成为一个最大 的监狱. 你有更好的办法吗
<zkwlx> 上次系班长会议，老师要我们留QQ号，我说我不用QQ，那帮人跟看阿凡达似的看着我……
<mic> 没，你还是挺可怕的
<CN-P5> blueghost：如果真有并且感染我的机子 我会觉得我蛋疼
<edison0354> zkwlx: ……
<blueghost> CN-P5:)
<edison0354> zkwlx: 你给他们留gtalk……
<zkwlx> edison0354, 我倒想啊，呵呵
<mic> 有技术应该多学学啊桑奇，那才叫人才
<mic> 英雄
<CN-P5> gtalk很好 但是中国现状 没有公司有钱烧的 花钱砸QQ
<blueghost> mic:) 我希望 人才 能够 开发一个病毒, 让 中国 不得不 将 所有中国人看成罪犯
<CN-P5> blueghost：现在也是我们也是 “罪犯”
<mic> 对你有啥好处没
<zkwlx> blueghost, 我猜你未成年
<blueghost> mic:) 希望 中国政府 看不出哪个是 愚民,哪个是 反叛者.
<blueghost> zkwlx:) 儿子5岁
<blueghost> zkwlx:) 儿子没成年
<zkwlx> bl
<CN-P5> blueghost：还这么激动...
<zkwlx> blueghost, 我少打俩字……
<blueghost> 分辨不出谁真正发出这些 叛党 言辞
<mic> 中国人也包括你的亲人朋友，你可真够狠的，哈
<CN-P5> blueghost：只要你造不成社会舆论很大 你现在发也不会被跨省的
<blueghost> :)
<edison0354> blueghost: 都有儿子了……
<zkwlx> 悲剧了，出错了T__T
<edison0354> blueghost: 你老婆不叫你睡觉？
<blueghost> edison0354:) 这里 是 #ubuntu-cn 吗
<edison0354> blueghost: 咋了？
<blueghost> edison0354:) 这里 应该 没人不知道我儿子是单亲的吧
<mic> 他在那吹牛，肯定还在青葱期，未成年，哈哈，年轻就是好
<CN-P5> 问下 频道里现在有BOT码？
<edison0354> blueghost: 额，sorry
<edison0354> CN-P5: 有
<blueghost> CN-P5:) 有啊, K
<blueghost> CN-P5:) 像个代号
<CN-P5> 哈哈 K 的bot 不好玩
<zkwlx> 有谁知道LFS编译Bash的时候，找不到Makefile.in怎么半
<blueghost> CN-P5:) K先生 是 机器人
<blueghost> CN-P5:) 不是玩的, 是 禁言的
<CN-P5> 哦
<edison0354> zkwlx: 膜拜
<blueghost> CN-P5:) 你 从 1 数到 10, 每个数字 键 一回车
<CN-P5> zkwlx：可以手工搞个吧？
<edison0354> CN-P5: 开始~
<zkwlx> 四行就禁言了
<blueghost> zkwlx:) 保险一点啊
<CN-P5> 我写了一个机器人...上次弄上来被人调戏了半天
<zkwlx> blueghost, 哈哈
 * blueghost 早知 先不说 k先生 是干什么
<CN-P5> blueghost：4行禁言？
<blueghost> CN-P5:) 是的
<blueghost> CN-P5:) 是的
<blueghost> CN-P5:) 是的
<blueghost> CN-P5:) 是的
<blueghost> CN-P5:) 是的
<^k^> blueghost: .. ..
<zkwlx> 哈哈哈
<edison0354> ^k^: ……
<edison0354> ^k^: 机器人现身了，而且是超级潜水艇……
<CN-P5> blueghost：哈哈
<blueghost> 象这样
<edison0354> blueghost: ……
<blueghost> edison0354:) 示范一下
<blueghost> 好了, 不贫了.
<happyaron> cn.archive.ubuntu.com DOWN...
<edison0354> happyaron: 为啥挂啦？
<edison0354> blueghost: 你儿子有支气管炎？
<happyaron> edison0354: 不知道，刚发现
<CN-BOT> ?
<mic> 俺要睡觉觉去了同志们晚安
<mic> ／quit
<zkwlx> 郁闷了，一下午白折腾了
<edison0354> zkwlx: 正常
<zkwlx> 睡了，各位元旦快乐
<CN-P5> CN-P6:.h
<CN-P5> CN-P6:.h
<CN-P5> CN-P6:.h
<fishoneeyed> /
<nvsonfet> hi !
<nvsonfet> can  u help me about   Perl  ?
<Jagdwurst> leni alvin_rxg :von Herzen wünsche ich euch viel Gesundheit, viel Erfolg und alles Gute für das Neue Jahr!
<leni> Jagdwurst: danke, Guten Rutsch
<jiero> 新年好。
<^k^>  06:13
<Tukeke> Hi People
<gjp> Hi
<Tukeke> Happy New Year
<^k^> gjp, 好  07:43 
<gjp> Tukeke,  新年快乐
<gjp> cfy, 新年快乐
<Tukeke> I'm from Venezuela, here are a not a new year
<Tukeke> :D
<Tukeke> Greetings
<Tukeke> 0/
#ubuntu-cn 2011-01-01
<atcho> hi
<^k^> atcho, 好  08:43 
<atcho> hi,grub2 傻瓜一点的调整顺序的软件叫啥？
<acadio> hi
<acadio> !bot
<lubotu2> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-cn's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<sunwilston> hi
<^k^> sunwilston, 好  09:04 
<sunwilston> ^k^: hi
<sunwilston> !bot
<lubotu2> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-cn's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<sunwilston> hi
<Tukeke> http://parkito.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/linux_sex1.jpg?w=500&h=474
<^k^> sunwilston, 好  09:05 
<Maonx> OFTC的服务器地址  是多少来着 ？
<gebjgd> 毛女侠
<gebjgd> 新年好
<Maonx> gebjgd: 新年好 呵
<gebjgd> irc.oftc.net
<cfy> gebjgd: 还不睡？
<Maonx> gebjgd: 原来 NET
<gebjgd> cfy< 额。刚放完鞭炮
<cfy> gebjgd: 哈哈
<Maonx> 现在 早 上 吧
<cfy> Maonx: 人家时区不一样嘛
<Maonx> cfy: 哦 不在天朝呀
<cfy> Maonx: 没错
<Maonx> 早上人不多嘛
<kingbo> 元旦快乐
<cfy> iabcde: a
<cfy> iabcde: test
<cfy> help
<pocoyo> Maonx: irc.oftc.net
<Maonx> pocoyo: 已经连上了 呵 新年快乐
<pocoyo> Maonx: 又长一岁能快乐么。wine用过没有。用winetricks 安装的win库安装到哪儿了？
<Maonx> pocoyo: 用过 但没找过这个装哪 了
<pocoyo> Maonx: ...
<Maonx> pocoyo: 说的自己像女人一样 这么关心年龄呀
<pocoyo> Maonx: 再不关心 连女人都没了
<Maonx> pocoyo: 呵 那找去吧 我也要找不然真没了 哈
<Use-Firefox> happy new year
<v_v> 我还是喜欢兔年
<v_v> 元旦没啥感觉
<v_v> 到了春节， 有春运， 才叫过年。。
<v_v> 并且今年，韩国人，美国人 很可能放炮
<v_v> 才热闹
<ktest> 測試
<makao007> 2010年总结,发现自己只做了几件事.第一次编译linux内核
<makao007> 写了第一个基于google app engine的简单的CMS
<makao007> 认识了 Haskell和 Lisp 这样的函数编程语言.
<makao007> 认识了 libpcap 这样的开发网络应用的基于数据链路层的函数库.
<makao007> 开始学习C++
<makao007> 有一段时间学习了一下 acm
<^k^> makao007:...,谁说话这么快,请勿Flood，超过4行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<myke_> 谁编译过gcc
<v_v> 哈哈
<v_v> 总结。。
<v_v> 下面是展望拉
<makao007> 是啊,我要计划一下.
<myke_> makao007: C++……
<pocoyo> makao007: 请教 CMS是啥。
<makao007> 2010上半年:
<makao007> 学好c++,熟悉一些常用的函数库
<makao007> 学习libpcap,开发一些小应用
<makao007> 学习一门 函数编程 语言 haskell or lisp
<makao007> 关注 html5
<makao007> 认真学习 操作系统原理,数据库原理,数据结构 这些课本的知识
<^k^> makao007:...,谁说话这么快,请勿Flood，超过4行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<chivito> 您好所有
<makao007> 2011年,大家有什么计划?
<NoIE> 肉身翻墙
<pocoyo> 等待2012
<makao007> NoIE 留学 or 工作?
<NoIE> makao007: 偷渡。
<makao007> NoIE 偷渡的目的
<NoIE> makao007: 当真了？
<makao007> NoIE: 你说笑啊?
<NoIE> 我从今年年底开始收集各种移民、留学、工作签证的资料。
<v_v> chivito: hi
<NoIE> 额。。。2010年年底.
<chivito> hi
<^k^> chivito, 好  10:09 
<NoIE> 只要能出国，方法不限，目的地不限。
<Kandu> NoIE: 你被嚇怕了？
<vmbai> 朝鲜
<chivito> 我来自墨西哥
<v_v> chivito: some guys here know english
<v_v> chivito: i can see that
<chivito> ok
<NoIE> vmbai: 如果韩国向朝鲜开战，我就去朝鲜。
<v_v> chivito: you must be playing with some translation bot or plugin
<NoIE> vmbai: 半岛统一的时候我就成韩国人了。
<v_v> NoIE: 为啥？
<v_v> NoIE: 干嘛不直接跑到韩国取
<chivito> 你會說西班牙語?
<v_v> 偷渡去， 就象南通的额那几个哥们
<v_v> chivito: no
<chivito> ok
<chivito> 新年快樂
<v_v> chivito: feliz año nuevo
<chivito> =D
<chivito> 好的翻譯
<v_v> chivito: sí
<v_v> chivito: lol
<makao007> 我编译内核时,忘记把 fat文件系统的模块编译了,现在出现unknown filesystem type 'vfat',如何在不重新编译内核的情况下解决这个问题?
<myke_> makao007: 重新编译
<myke_> makao007: 很快的
<myke_> makao007: 把fat弄进模块而不是内核，就快了
<v_v> makao007: 如果你的root不是fat， 你可以模块， 然后启动的时候作为模块加载
<OT_iux> 新年快乐！！
<v_v> OT_iux: 新年快乐！
<OT_iux> ^_^
<makao007> 我重新编译一下大概要 1个小时
<v_v> makao007:  你的编译目录清理过没用？
<v_v> makao007:  你的编译目录清理过没有？
<myke_> makao007: 不需要
<myke_> makao007: 注意把他弄进模块
<myke_> makao007: 然后make
<makao007> 就是不用make mrproper 和 make clean ?
<makao007> 只要make nconfig 添加一下,然后再make ?
<v_v> makao007:  如果没 make clean 过，重新编译很快的，只需要编译和fat相关的部分
<v_v> makao007: yep
<myke_> v_v: 如果内核有修改好像编译时间就长了
<v_v> myke_: 你是说， makao007 会去修改内核么？
<myke_> v_v: 内核选项
<makao007> 我去除了不少内核选项
<myke_> v_v: 加上ccache就快了
<v_v> myke_: ccahe不是主要的
<makao007> 编译内核失败了很多次(10+)
<v_v> makao007: 正常
<v_v> makao007: 最多的问题无非是驱动
<v_v> google 现在被疯狂reset
<v_v> gfw一定升级了
<makao007> 我主要是在文件系统出错,老是readonly filesystem
<makao007> 想搜索时用这个   http://www.go113.com/
<vmbai> 请问如何回复某个人？第一次玩irc
<myke_> v_v: 上次我没ccache用了25分钟，ccache用了3分钟
<myke_> v_v: 我觉得ata之类的可能最容易出问题
<myke_> v_v: Google我这里正常
<v_v> makao007: 这个不错， 可以搜索胡萝卜
<NoIE> makao007: 看起来不错。。。
<makao007> 我编译内核的步骤,请问这有没有问题?   http://www.appspto.com/p/377001/linux-compile-kernel
<^k^> ⇪ title: linux 编译内核步骤
<makao007> 哪些是必选的文件系统? 我这老出错啊.
<myke_> v_v: 其实Google也可以
<v_v> myke_: 胡萝卜？
<NoIE> v_v: 敏感词啦。
<v_v> NoIE: 当然
<v_v> makao007: 你遇到什么问题
<v_v> 步骤就那个几个命令而已
<myke_> makao007: 你的根文件系统是必须选择的
<myke_> makao007: 而且要编译进内核
<myke_> v_v: 恩
<v_v> 其实最简单 make config, make , make modules_install 就成了
<v_v> vmbai: hello ?
<myke_> v_v: make nconfig && make && make modules_install, 恐怕是Gentoo
<v_v> vmbai: 通常你在聊天室说话的时候，提到某个人的名字， 它的客户端就会有提醒或者高亮显示， 就象我现在发给你的这条
<v_v> myke_: 根发行版没什么关系
<DaBao> (^_^)/~
<makao007> make modules_install 会自动修改 grub 文件吗?
<v_v> makao007: 不会
<myke_> v_v: 有关的
<v_v> makao007: 它只是复制模块文件到 /lib/modules/xxx下面
<myke_> v_v: 譬如Debian, 你这么弄
<myke_> v_v: 下次update-grub你全没了
<vmbai> v_v test
<myke_> v_v: 又要修改，每次更新系统都要改grub
<v_v> vmbai: 我不是bot
<snoop_fy> 我的第一反应就是——这个没见过的机器人怎么这么智能
<OT_iux> xD
<v_v> snoop_fy: lol
<v_v> myke_: 如果只是测试内核， 干嘛又每次都修改grub呢
<myke_> v_v: Debian的话还是make-kpkg好
<v_v> myke_: 或许
<v_v> myke_: 这类话题我不擅长
<Kandu> myke_: make-kpkg 是什麼
<myke_> v_v: 编译内核是用的，怎么是测试的呢
<myke_> Kandu: Debian的编译内核专用的工具，生成deb
<v_v> myke_: 这类话题我不擅长， 兄弟
<makao007> 我在ubuntu 下安装了 ccache,下一步如何配置啊?
<myke_> makao007: Ubuntu的话其实最好make-kpkg
<Kandu> myke_: nconfig 是從什麼時候開始用的？
<myke_> Kandu: 不清楚，nconfig是menuconfig的新版本
<myke_> Kandu: 上次我也是在这里IRC听说了nconfig这东西
<acacios> apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using ::1 for ServerName
<acacios> 这个怎么办啊？
<myke_> makao007: 你在刚才编译过的地方make-kpkg不要紧的，速度不会受影响，他也是调用make的，只不过是创建了一个deb
<acacios> apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using ::1 for ServerName
<acacios> 这个怎么办啊？
<v_v> acacios: 这个没关系
<lainme> acacios: localhost能行不？
<acacios> 能
<v_v> acacios: 不想看到这个， 设置一下servername
<v_v> ..
<v_v> 我对apache居然还有点音像
<v_v> 印象
<acacios> 刚才掉了一下
<v_v> acacios: 不想看到这个， 设置一下servername
<acacios> 能打开localhost.
<acacios> 具体怎么做呢？
<v_v> acacios: 编辑配置文件咯
<acacios> 嗯。
<acacios> 我的httpd.conf为什么是空的呢？
<v_v> acacios: 不同发行版搞的有区别， 看apache.conf
<v_v> acacios: 其实，即使是空的， 也是被用了的
<lainme> acacios: 我记得ubuntu的比较多，分成好几个文件，可能不是这个
<acacios> 好。
<acacios> 这个apache2.conf也是空的
<v_v> acacios: -_-
<acacios> 不是空的。。。。
<lainme> acacios: 没的话自己加上
<acacios> 有了，
<acacios> v_v, 编辑哪个文件啊？
<v_v> acacios: 随便
<v_v> acacios: 你逮着 所有的配置文件grep 一下，
<v_v> acacios: 这条配置肯定是有的，被注释了
<v_v> acacios: 你取消就成了
<v_v> acacios: 分散的配置文件 管理器来方便点
<v_v> acacios: 我倒是喜欢一个大文件
<acacios> 分散了不容易找啊，今天没事情做，看到百度上一个架设个人bolg的，就试一下
<v_v> acacios: 你有在线服务器嘛？
<acacios> 可是在apache这里过不去了。
<acacios> 自己的机器。还是校园网。。
<v_v> 我倒是想搞个在线服务器玩一玩
<v_v> 只是没有
<v_v> 自己建设， 没项目，没资源
<acacios> 这个问题啊。。。纠结，以前没做过这活儿，
<lainme> acacios: 那就别管了，默认装上就能用。apache的配置文件分散太厉害
<acacios> 都找不着了。
<acacios> 慢慢折腾吧。。。
<v_v> apache配置算是最简单的了
<v_v> 只是比较多，特别是涉及模块的配置。 太强大了
<v_v> 这些年apache被nginx抢了风头
<acacios> 现在是找不到它把东西放哪里了。
<v_v> acacios: 找不到就别找了
<v_v> acacios: 随便加哪里都行
<acacios> 呵呵。
<cfy> Kandu: 你的blog跑的时侯，有几个php-cgi?
<cfy> Kandu: 我这里有31个了。。。
<lainme> cfy: 服务器配置里限制下
<cfy> lainme: 什么意思？正常现像么？
<lainme> cfy: 多少个进程可以限制的，用的lighttpd
<cfy> lainme: 嗯？就是说是正常现像了？uptime显示负载不高
<lainme> cfy: 我觉得是正常的
<cfy> lainme: 哦，我也不懂看到了。随便问问的。
<makao007> 我把vfat 以模块形式编译了一下,重启后还不能加载fat32分区  http://code.bulix.org/9zxisy-79121
<lainme> cfy: 太多了也不好，内存占用会比较大
<cfy> lainme: 哦。目前没事。。。
<qsdiy> Wo kao
<myke_> makao007: dmesg | tail看下
<myke_> makao007: 估计是charset的问题
<xiaofan> 每次元旦   都会下雨
<makao007> myke_:  FAT: codepage cp437 not found
<myke_> makao007: 果然
<Maucat> 新年快乐
<myke_> makao007: make nconfig
<qsdiy> 哪下雨了？
<xiaofan> 成都
<myke_> makao007: 然后到文件系统那里面
<xiaofan> 这里有成都的人吗
<myke_> makao007: 我有点忘了，有个地方可以的，好像是在FAT里面
<myke_> makao007: 而且默认编码设置成utf8
<Aerowolf> 8-)新年快乐！
<makao007> myke_:  default codepage for FAT ,默认为437,应该是什么?
<myke_> makao007: 是上面那个什么iso改成utf8
<myke_> makao007: 还有一个设置
<myke_> makao007: 你把那个东西里面所有东西截屏下，
<makao007> myke_: 哦,我见到了.
<myke_> makao007: 什么国际编码的
<myke_> makao007: 然后有很多选项
<myke_> makao007: 把zh_CN要选进去的
<myke_> makao007: 你最好有个图
<myke_> 这里有人用fcitx-sunpinyin么
<zkwlx> 和fcitx4不一样吗？
<myke_> zkwlx: 是fcitx的一个子项吧，就像拼音、五笔，和他们平行的，要单独装的
<zkwlx> 哦~
<Maucat> 先混个脸熟。
 * OT_iux 温柔地用火焰喷射器加热 Maucat 的脸。
<OT_iux> 熟了！新年快乐！
<Maucat> 哇哇。你怎么做到的。刚才那效果。。求知
<OT_iux> 喔，那个动作是 /me 动作描述
 * Maucat OT_iux 
 * OT_iux 打滚
<Maucat> 不会。呵呵。
<OT_iux> 动作描述是第三人称的@@
<OT_iux> 比如你试试打 " /me 无聊地在墙角蠕动 " 这句（不含引号）
 * Maucat 无聊地在墙角蠕动
<OT_iux> 看，大蠕虫，哈哈！
 * OT_iux 向大家说新年快乐
 * Maucat 无聊地看着OT_iux在墙角蠕动
<OT_iux> ：）
<Kandu> cfy: 設置下參數 php cgi children 數目唄。我這裡共 16 個
<_myke> happyaron: fcitx-sunpinyin有什么词库
<_myke> happyaron: 相比fcitx有什么优势
<happyaron> _myke: 自己实验
 * zkwlx 一堆大蠕虫
<OOoooo> proxyscan.freenode.net - - [01/Jan/2011 10:43:06] "GET http://vlad-tepes.bofh.it/proxy.txt HTTP/1.0" 404 -
<OOoooo> proxyscan.freenode.net - - [01/Jan/2011 10:43:06] code 501, message Unsupported method ('CONNECT')
<OOoooo> 这个 是爬虫？
<OOoooo> 貌似 检测 代理的
<_myke> happyaron: 我用了大概1周没发现
<OOoooo> 今天看 Log 突然看见
<happyaron> _myke: 呃，fcitx-sunpinyin的上词比fcitx准啊。
<_myke> happyaron: 这个还真的难感受到……
<cfy> encrypted.google.com
<cfy> 72.14.204.100
 * cfy 吃饭
<Kandu> vbox 4 ose 版本能支持 usb?
<_myke> cfy: mov_ip("encrypted.google.com") = ip("www.google.com");
 * CyrusYzGTt 董曉娟，我愛你
<zkwlx> happyaron, 真的？fcitx的匹配确实很诡异
<happyaron> zkwlx: 真的。
<happyaron> zkwlx: 就是fcitx的壳+sunpinyin的引擎。
<zkwlx> happyaron, 哦，不错，瞅瞅去
<cfy> _myke: 这啥？
<_myke> cfy: 最近Google正常不
<cfy> _myke: 完全无鸭梨XD
<MaskRay> fcitx-sunpinyin 不错啊，ibus 对 emacs 支持不友好，scim 难看，只有 fcitx 了
<_myke> MaskRay: 你有没有导入过词库
<MaskRay> _myke: 怎么做？
<_myke> MaskRay: 没做过，网上有文章，什么搜狗词库
<_myke> MaskRay: 我没听说过
<_myke> MaskRay: 不知道哪个好
<happyaron> 导入完词库无非撑大了内存占用，fcitx的pinyin是算法落后。。。
<OT_iux> @@
<MaskRay> 统计语言模型么？
<cfy> MaskRay: 不错么？我下次也试试
<MaskRay> cfy: 默认界面也挺好的
<roylez_> MaskRay: scim难看？我嫌fcitx难看才用scim的
<cfy> MaskRay: 哪有下ebuild?
<MaskRay> roylez_: 4.0.1 有个黑色主题，适合我
<_myke> MaskRay: 我用fcitx的黑色
<_myke> MaskRay: dark
<roylez_> MaskRay: 截个图看看
<MaskRay> cfy: 进 portage 了
<_myke> MaskRay: dark和default都不错，我喜欢darkness
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦？我看看
<cfy> MaskRay: cool!!!
<MaskRay> roylez_: http://imagebin.org/130487
<jackey> U下面有没有仓库管理软件
<_myke> jackey: aptitude
<MaskRay> _myke: 我也喜欢 dark，我比较阴暗
<cfy> MaskRay: 真黑。。。
<roylez_> jackey: 这个，很难说，估计不会有中文版
<cfy> MaskRay: 什么字体？
<_myke> MaskRay: 黑色看了眼睛舒服，亮的很难受
<_myke> cfy: 字体可以配置
<MaskRay> roylez_: 词没显示出来，可能是跟 conky 一个道理
<roylez_> MaskRay: emacs？
<cfy> _myke: 我想知道名字
<cfy> MaskRay: 你用的啥字体？
<roylez_> MaskRay: 不喜欢看那傻鸟坐着
<happyaron> roylez_: 可以自定义主题
<MaskRay> roylez_: 恩，awesome 能配置多按键的快捷键么？比如 C-t l
<happyaron> roylez_: 把它灭了就好。
<roylez_> MaskRay: key chain？不知道
<_myke> cfy: 可以自己从系统字体选择
<_myke> cfy: fcitx-config
<_myke> cfy: 里面有字体设置的
<cfy> _myke: ...不是这个意思。我想知道 MaskRay用的字体名字
<MaskRay> happyaron: 那个框显示在屏幕顶部，怎么移动？
<MaskRay> cfy: WenQuanYi Micro Hei，大众化的字体…………
<_myke> cfy: 这样，哈哈
<_myke> MaskRay: Micro Hei怎么搞Hinting
<MaskRay> _myke: 字体没研究
<_myke> cfy: 字体Hint弄过么
<cfy> MaskRay: o
<cfy> _myke: no
<happyaron> MaskRay: no idea
<_myke> MaskRay: fcitx-config看预置文件
<MaskRay> roylez_: 还有 run-or-raise，根据 class 匹配窗口，如果运行了就转到它，否则运行它
<_myke> MaskRay: 可以设置那个框的坐标位置
<cfy> MaskRay: sunpinyin有啥好？
<cfy> MaskRay: 跟原来的有啥区别？
<_myke> cfy: happyaron 说是取词的算法
<MaskRay> cfy: 算法高明
<cfy> MaskRay: _myke: 那在表面上我如何感觉？速度？
<happyaron> sunpinyin是SLM的
<MaskRay> myke_: 那也太麻烦了，难不成 xdotool getmouseposition --shell 看坐标？
<_myke> MaskRay: 还可以设置现实在正中间
<_myke> MaskRay: 缺点就是不能自己移动，是锁定的
<MaskRay> 我错了，是 xdotool getmouselocation --shell
<_myke> happyaron: fbterm里面是否有sunpinyin的输入？
<happyaron> _myke: 没
<_myke> happyaron: 有个fbterm-ibus, 好像很不稳定
<happyaron> _myke: fbterm-ibus 写出来就没人维护了。
<happyaron> _myke: ucimf吧
<_myke> happyaron: ucimf用openvanilla
<_myke> happyaron: 现在如此，但是不知道有没有sunpinyin之类的东西
<happyaron> 没有
<happyaron> 你可以让ucimf作者写一个
<woju> 有没有下载音乐的ftp?ubuntu下没有在线下载听歌的软件
 * Tukeke Feliz año en Venezuela - Happy new year in Venezuela 
<haohaowan> 可以发言吗？
<haohaowan> 原来如此
<haohaowan> 你们谁知道totem插件怎么安装吗？
<haohaowan> 大哥大姐们
<_myke> haohaowan: mplayer
<haohaowan> 那个可以用了
<haohaowan> 只是totem
<haohaowan> 不能用
<_myke> haohaowan: mplayer plugin
<_myke> haohaowan: purge totem
<haohaowan> 现在我可以用smplayer看电影听音乐
<_myke> haohaowan: why using totem?
<haohaowan> 想把它弄好
<haohaowan> 怎么回复你？
<_myke> haohaowan: totem is not good
<haohaowan> 像你那样选中我？
<haohaowan> 怎么做到的？
<haohaowan> 我也这样认为 totem
<_myke> haohaowan: only write the username before the text
<haohaowan> 做的不太好
<haohaowan> -myke I see
<messi> haohaowan: hao + tab
<iIlL10oO> 输入 my 按 tab
<haohaowan> ？
<_myke> haohaowan: 用MPlayer好好为何Totem
<haohaowan> 那个是一开始就有的  纠结了好久
<_myke> haohaowan: Purge他吧
<haohaowan> _myke 不能用就算了
<haohaowan> ——myke  我想问一下啊 你这样是不是看到我的名字红色的？
<Tukeke> MaskRay, 0/
<_myke> haohaowan: 我前面的是下划线，underline
<iIlL10oO> 输入 my 按 tab键
<haohaowan> my
<_myke> MaskRay: mplayer如何在FireFox中
<MopperWhite> HI
<^k^> MopperWhite, 好  12:47 
<MopperWhite> 聊啥呢？
<MopperWhite> 元旦快乐！
<haohaowan> 按 tab 提示 到网页了
<haohaowan> 圆蛋
<MaskRay> _myke: 不知道
<haohaowan> flash 不错啊
<messi> MopperWhite: 快乐的人们不上irc，哈哈
<MopperWhite> 呃啊……
 * CyrusYzGTt 天道無親，常與善人
<Kandu> _myke: mplayer 有瀏覽器插件么？
<messi> haohaowan: 用网页版的应该是不能使用tab自动补全，一般客户端可以自动补全昵称
<Kandu> haohaowan: aptitude search totem plugin 看看哪個好用，裝上就行
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 你的字真大 屏也大吧。
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 看着眼睛舒服
<CyrusYzGTt> ©®©®©¥¥¥¥¥€€€€€€££££££¥¥¥¥¥¥¥¥€€€€€€£££€€€€¥¥¥♪♪♪♪
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 我想把笔记本立起来放 你看怎么样？ 11'的
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 外接键盘？咋有这想法
<CyrusYzGTt> kvm
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 好主意
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 不好
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 无线的键鼠。看着大一点儿不？
<pocoyo> 咋不好？
<MaskRay> 默认的长宽 emacs 分左右栏
<cba> 水牛
<Aerowolf> I'm inviting you to a video chat. Click here to join.
<CyrusYzGTt> 上善若水
 * MopperWhite 用轨道轰炸系统的电磁炮瞄准某人……
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 立起来就是因为行宽不需要太大，希望看到的行数比较多？
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 哈哈 立起来了。
<MopperWhite> 无聊啊……
<cba> 水牛把显示器立起来了？
<iamfbi> 新年好，各位
<cba> fbi好
<_myke> Kandu: 有，依赖于GNOME-MPlayer
<_myke> fbi……
<iamfbi> ubuntu 头疼的问题的真多啊
<iamfbi> 一个接一个，要想完美真不容易
<_myke> iamfbi: www.archlinux.org
<cba> 有什么头疼的
<MaskRay> ubuntu 头疼的问题应该算少的了
<CyrusYzGTt> fedora14表示毫無鴨梨
<cba> ubuntu和xp差别不太大了 感觉
<CyrusYzGTt> 一直很穩定
<cba> 都比较好用
<iamfbi> 目前的问题还是有那个磁头伸出计数的问题，Load_Cycle_Count
<_myke> MaskRay: Ubuntu编译内核就头疼了
<iamfbi> 一天涨200啊，我还没怎么用呢
<cba> 没几个人要编译内核的
<cba> 只是使用桌面的话
<cba> 什么一天涨两百？
<MaskRay> _myke: 我们已经 geek 了，整天配置编译的
<iamfbi> Load_Cycle_Count计数第天涨两百，以前说是LINUX的BUG
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 你用 bitlbee了？
<pocoyo> iamfbi:         sudo hdparm -B 200 /dev/sda 加上?
<MopperWhite> 杯具了！牙套固定的地方松了！
<MopperWhite> 一些牙釉质掉下来了！
<iamfbi> 我用的sudo hdparm -B 254 /dev/sda，不行，重启又被改了
<pocoyo> MaskRay: http://s2.kimag.es/share/66616368.png
<iamfbi> 是UBUNTU改的，我在XP下设置了APM重启不会被修改，但是U就会
<MopperWhite> 杯具！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 一直在用; 打不开
<MopperWhite> 我表示我的牙套掉了！！！！
<lainme> MopperWhite: 再去找牙医么
<MopperWhite> 今天元旦= =
<lainme> MopperWhite: 一天不带没事
<iamfbi> 大家知不知道怎么取消UBUNTU 自动修必APM设置？
<sunwilst`> pocoyo: 你的图片是怎么贴到网站上去的？
<MopperWhite> 关键是有一些牙釉质脱落了！！！
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 翻墙？
<pocoyo> sunwilst`: 我点的上传。不行么？
<roylez_> MopperWhite: 牙釉质是国产的吧....
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 刚才是 "500 Internal Server Error"，现在看到了。怎么做到的？
<sunwilst`> pocoyo: 呵呵
<MopperWhite> 牙釉质就是你的牙齿表面那层白色坚硬的固体！！！
<roylez_> 我知道...
<roylez_> 以后用冷酸灵吧
<pocoyo> sunwilst`: 好笑？
<pocoyo> roylez_: 拜见主席
<Maucat> 问下。这里有neu的同学没？
<MopperWhite> 牙釉质脱落就相当于在你的牙上钻一个孔！！！！
<roylez_> 我明白的...
<Maucat> 看来是没有了..
<sunwilst`> pocoyo: 没事，我以前用的是gentoo，贴代码与图片用一条命令就行了，在ubuntu下我没试过
<snoop_fy> sunwilst`: 哪条命令？
<haohaowan> 刚刚断线了
<haohaowan> how to use empathy
<snoop_fy> haohaowan: ALT+F2 empathy enter
<CyrusYzGTt> wo men yong 中文 ，please 用 中文
<haohaowan> 可以用empathy聊这个吗？
<haohaowan> 我刚才试了一下 进不来
<_myke> 问个低级问题
<_myke> 普通用户如何关机
<_myke> Linux
<haohaowan> 不要告诉我 我又断线了
<CyrusYzGTt> 圖形按鈕》關閉系統
<cba> 关机 要有权限
<CyrusYzGTt> haohaowan§ timeout 265
<_myke> cba: power组？
<_myke> cba: 我是
<cba> 有 sudo 权限吧
<haohaowan> time
<CyrusYzGTt> .....
<haohaowan> out
<_myke> cba: 一定要root么
<MaskRay> snoop_fy: wgetpaste;  imagebin by eexpress
<_myke> MaskRay: 普通用户如何关机？我一直是root关机的
<haohaowan> 是延迟？
<cba> 有sudo 权
<cba> sudo shutdown -h now
<_myke> cba: sudo就是root……
<haohaowan> :-)
<CyrusYzGTt> .......直接按圖形的關閉系統，就行。。。。。
<haohaowan> 你们不用图形界面？
<haohaowan> myke
<MaskRay> _myke: dbus，没用过
<lainme> _myke: visudo，设置下，让shutdown不需要密码
<cba> sudo 是普通用户提权 和root不是一回事
<messi> _myke: 按电源键关机、开机。简单方便
<gebjgd> _myke< visudo
<MaskRay> _myke: dbus-send --system --print-reply --dest=org.freedesktop.Hal /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.SystemPowerManagement.Shutdown?
<MaskRay> 这是 hal 的
<iamfbi> messi>	为什么不直接按插板上的开关，那更快
<_myke> 我连sudo都没装
<messi> iamfbi: 那是非正常关机，我说的是正常关机。
<apostatedpriest> 新年好！
<haohaowan> 什么叫装sudo  不是配置吗？
<_myke> messi: 电源键下次就无法开机了
 * edison0354 大家2011快乐
<CyrusYzGTt> 點擊“關閉系統”，乃正常關機所要
<apostatedpriest> haohaowan >>= 你用的什麼系统？
<apostatedpriest> CyrusYzGTt <- 大師好
<haohaowan> fedora
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: 那个东西调用的是啥命令，咋不要root？
<messi> _myke: 你什么系统？
<CyrusYzGTt> apostatedpriest§ 大姐好
<haohaowan> 14
<sunwilst`> snoop_fy: wgetpaste
<apostatedpriest> haohaowan >>= Fedora 默認沒有 sudo 嗎？應該都有的呀。
<haohaowan> su
<CyrusYzGTt> edison0354§ 。。。。不清楚，我不是幹編程的
<haohaowan> root
<haohaowan> 密码
<_myke> messi: 应该是BIOS设置的问题，新电脑还没有配置过BIOS
<apostatedpriest> CyrusYzGTt >>= 你是不是期待“我不是大姐”“我不是大師”的對話？
<CyrusYzGTt> haohaowan§ 我也是fedora14
<edison0354> apostatedpriest: fedora默认普通用户不再sudoer里面
<snoop_fy> sunwilst`: 看到了，没有装，哈~
<haohaowan> 就什么都可以了
<cba> fedora没有sudo权限
<_myke> messi: 上次Win7按了下关机按钮直接断电了
<CyrusYzGTt> apostatedpriest§ 無所謂，一切皆爲虛幻
<cba> 改一下/etc/sudoers就有sudo权限了
<apostatedpriest> edison0354 >>= 意思就是說普通用戶不給sudo，又要知道su的密碼，這不是也不安全嗎？
<messi> _myke: 哦，表长按，轻按一下就放开不会出现此等问题吧
<haohaowan> 不如直接用root
<_myke> messi: 就按一下放开的
<CyrusYzGTt> cba§ fedora需要自己配置和加入wheel組，才能sudo
<_myke> messi: 直接断电了
<_myke> messi: 我也没想到
<CyrusYzGTt> haohaowan§  fedora需要自己配置和加入wheel組，才能sudo
<edison0354> apostatedpriest: 比普通用户能sudo安全一点，一般都是su -c
<apostatedpriest> SICP 中文翻譯做的怎麼樣呀？
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: 直接visudo加用户一般都是
<haohaowan> 网上有说过的 要自己配置
<messi> _myke: 后来就开不了机了？
<cba> edison0354: 说的对
<CyrusYzGTt> edison0354§ 我用的是舊方法，習慣了，
<haohaowan> 不过觉得没必要 就不忙配置了
<_myke> messi: 如果是Linux的话恐怕就
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: wheel组是干啥的组？
<cba> 因为linux是多用戶 所以一般用戶無權關機
<messi> _myke: 双系统？
<haohaowan> 可以呀
<_myke> messi: 恩，Linux不可以直接断电的
<haohaowan> 我就是双系统
<CyrusYzGTt> edison0354§ 配置完/etc/sudo* 需要的
<cba> 那个wheel组我感觉是 sudoers的一个例子
<haohaowan> myke
<haohaowan> 什么意思啊？
<messi> _myke: 哦，是不是公用某盘的？
<CyrusYzGTt> edison0354§ 不然，有時系統更新和搞什麼東東會出問題的
<apostatedpriest> edison0354 <- wheel 組是 su 的組嗎？我記得 Gentoo 不加入到 wheel 是不能用 su 的。
<haohaowan> 双系统 不能直接断电 ？
<_myke> messi: 不是，我说如果Linux下断电的话，上次Win7没事
<edison0354> apostatedpriest: 好像是的，刚google
<huangg> zm
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: 额，刚发现你是繁体……
<_myke> apostatedpriest: 不是的，只要在/etc/sudoer那个配置文件加入就行
<CyrusYzGTt> edison0354§ 是ibus-pinyin 可以調整的
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: FCITX也可以調整
<CyrusYzGTt> edison0354§ 繁體很好看也很好理解
<messi> _myke: linux电源键关机，可以正常登录win7，win7关机，直接断电？
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: 問題是有的繁體字我不認識……
<CyrusYzGTt> edison0354§ 我知道，可惜貌似不太支持fedora
<_myke> messi: 我是说如果Linux用的时候断电就麻烦了
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: 現在都有fc的源阿
<CyrusYzGTt> edison0354§ 不認識，看字形就大概知道什麼意思的，不像簡體
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: ……
<haohaowan> 繁体好 以为你是台湾的
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: http://download.opensuse.org/repositories/home:/csslayer/
<CyrusYzGTt> edison0354§ 嗯，是fcitx-utf8的，不太好用，需要另外安裝個套件‘
<edison0354> haohaowan: 恩
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: 你確定你不是台灣的？
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: 或香港？
<messi> _myke: 那你后来怎么登录的？
<CyrusYzGTt> edison0354§ 我用是官方源和rpmfusion
<_myke> 总算想到一个完全不用Root的关机方法
<iamfbi> 有没人玩过，虚拟机装系统，再装虚拟机里再系统。。。像盗梦的梦境一样，一层一层下去
<_myke> messi: 我当然没尝试过咯
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: 還有個fedora people用不？
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: 裏面有chromium的源
<messi> _myke: 什么方法？
<CyrusYzGTt> edison0354§ 吾乃天朝廣府人士
<haohaowan> 香港 是英文加汉字
<CyrusYzGTt> edison0354§ 知道，但是有時會出問題
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: 差不多了，離挺進的
<_myke> messi: Linux不能断电关机的
<CyrusYzGTt> edison0354§ ....
<_myke> SysRq + REISUO
<CyrusYzGTt> iamfbi§ 玩過，燒了我的2G內存和插槽，現在用1G頂着
<phoenixlzx> 怎么把关闭窗口移到右边？在左边好不舒服
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: 主要是很少見人會說“套件”這兩個字
<edison0354> phoenixlzx: 表示在右邊不舒服……
<edison0354> phoenixlzx: 還有你不上課？
<CyrusYzGTt> edison0354§ 我參加過翻譯和術語表，所以有些覺得好就用了
<phoenixlzx> edison0354: 同志，今天是元旦
<haohaowan> 迟到了
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: 哦
<edison0354> phoenixlzx: 你不復習？
<haohaowan> 都是学生？
<phoenixlzx> edison0354: 复习什么？
<edison0354> haohaowan: 你不是學生？
<edison0354> phoenixlzx: 還有5個月噢
<CyrusYzGTt> haohaowan§ 不是，我沒讀書，沒工作幾年了，
<haohaowan> 你们对这个感兴趣多久了？
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: …………………………
<phoenixlzx> 好吧，告诉我怎么把窗口控件改到右边吧.....
<haohaowan> 我还是不懂 怎么回复你们的说话
<edison0354> phoenixlzx: ubuntu-tweak
<CyrusYzGTt> haohaowan§ 不清楚，我是因爲自己研究地理問題轉用fedora
<edison0354> phoenixlzx: 窗口控件在右邊真的很難受的
<phoenixlzx> edison0354: 哦.....这道忘了
<CyrusYzGTt> edison0354§ 啥？
<_myke> phoenixlzx: 整openbox
<zkwlx> phoenixlzx, 主题啊
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: fedora和地理有啥關系？
<haohaowan> 要回复某个人怎么弄？
<zkwlx> haohaowan, 这样
<phoenixlzx> haohaowan: 就像这样
<lainme> phoenixlzx: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=311914
<edison0354> haohaowan: ……
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - ubuntu10.10的叉叉为什么在左上角啊。。
<CyrusYzGTt> edison0354§ 某個開源項目跟fedora搭配很好
 * edison0354 這個帖子的標題好囧……
<_myke> phoenixlzx: 用openbox，不折腾GNOME的WM
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: 哦
<haohaowan> 呵呵  就你们回复我哈 嗷嗷
<edison0354> _myke: 你的ID很難回復……
<phoenixlzx> 我折腾一晚上openbox了
<zkwlx> 怎么都繁体了？
<edison0354> haohaowan: 打ID前幾個字，然後TAB就行了
<edison0354> zkwlx: 忘了改回來了
<CyrusYzGTt> zkwlx§  不認識，看字形就大概知道什麼意思的，不像簡體
<edison0354> phoenixlzx: compiz飄過
<_myke> phoenixlzx: 我把gnome都T了
<edison0354> phoenixlzx: 主要要compiz類似MAC那樣的那個window selector
<phoenixlzx> 先是enlightenment更新EFM出问题，一劲崩
<edison0354> phoenixlzx: 您還是好好復習吧……
<zkwlx> CyrusYzGTt, 原来繁体还有这优点，呵呵
<edison0354> phoenixlzx: e17的UI看上去不錯
<haohaowan> edison0354：我按tab跳网页地址那儿去了
<edison0354> haohaowan: ……
<edison0354> haohaowan: 你啥客戶端？
<phoenixlzx> edison0354: 好吧，我一月多没碰电脑了....
<edison0354> phoenixlzx: ……
<haohaowan> 在线的
<CyrusYzGTt> zkwlx§ 嗯，快速記錄，就用簡體，看和正式場合用繁體
<haohaowan> empathy 不会用
<CyrusYzGTt> s/看和/(del)
<edison0354> haohaowan: 網頁的那個？
<haohaowan> 我是从网页进来的
<_myke> phoenixlzx: 你用gnome吗
<phoenixlzx> 刚换成GNOME
<_myke> CyrusYzGTt: 正则（要转义吧
<phoenixlzx> _myke: 原来是e17
<phoenixlzx> 我的T43啊.....
<_myke> phoenixlzx: GDM里面有GNOME/Openbox选项吗
<haohaowan> 什么是正则
<CyrusYzGTt> _myke§ 額～～我的()沒什麼意思，，不要往編程那邊想，都是我自己規定的用法
<edison0354> haohaowan: 網頁可能沒這功能了……
<_myke> haohaowan: regular expression
<phoenixlzx> _myke: 没有，我没装openbox
<haohaowan> 估计也是
<CyrusYzGTt> e17很漂亮，用來泡MM最好的
<_myke> phoenixlzx: 装上
<_myke> phoenixlzx: 什么T43?
<edison0354> _myke: 現在的GDM2已經讓人抓狂了
<_myke> edison0354: 我是命令行的，没压力
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: 還是用MAC泡MM爽！
<haohaowan> 有空学学 正则  那个具体有什么意思？
<zkwlx> 哎，又开始长长的make check了
<phoenixlzx> _myke: 我的IBM T43老掉牙的本本
<edison0354> _myke: vim的插件？
<haohaowan> 难怪 你要问怎么关机
<edison0354> zkwlx: 膜拜……
<edison0354> zkwlx: 一個星期後你估計就折騰出來了……
<zkwlx> edison0354, 你又来
<edison0354> zkwlx: 恩
<_myke> edison0354: 什么啊，我是text登陆的
<haohaowan> 命令行系统 好玩吧
<edison0354> zkwlx: LFS是必須膜拜的
<chenxu> 大家好
<_myke> phoenixlzx: 那就不要用gdm什么的了
<CyrusYzGTt> edison0354§ ....那是。。。。。我不喜歡。。。
<edison0354> _myke: 額
<pocoyo> chenxu: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<_myke> phoenixlzx: 是Ubuntu?
<edison0354> pocoyo: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - Ubuntu 桌面培训(10.04版发布！全中文官方文档，含汉化截图，提供PDF)
<phoenixlzx> _myke: 为什么，我用命令行登录么
<chenxu> 好像是
<_myke> phoenixlzx: CPU和RAM的大小
<CyrusYzGTt> zkwlx§ LFS>BLFS or CLFS > nLFS
<chenxu> 我是刚装的
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: 天書……
<chenxu> 还没有学会怎么玩呢
<zkwlx> CyrusYzGTt, 仅仅是LFS
<edison0354> zkwlx: 僅僅……
<phoenixlzx> CPU intel pentium M@1.6GHz    RAM 1GB DDR
<zkwlx> 6.3的
<_myke> phoenixlzx: 不错了……
<CyrusYzGTt> edison0354§ 那些都是LFS的進化版，我目前看CLFS
<edison0354> phoenixlzx: 還是那古董阿……
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: 哦
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: 膜拜……
<_myke> phoenixlzx: 我的那台常用的是1.8GHz, 512MB RAM
<CyrusYzGTt> edison0354§ 能夠用在fedora i686 的
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: 等MACOS 10.6進化到10.7
<phoenixlzx> 据说这是IBM被联想收购前的最后一个型号
<haohaowan> 我有 一台 256ram的 装不上fedora
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: 俺是X86_64黨
<_myke> phoenixlzx: 应该GNOME跑起来没什么问题的
<CyrusYzGTt> edison0354§ 。。。我不會去用MAC的，那對與我太貴了
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: 恩
<zkwlx> CyrusYzGTt, 哪版的CLFS？
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: 所以裝黑蘋果:)
<phoenixlzx> _myke: 没问题，但只装WM不是更快么
<edison0354> haohaowan: 256應該夠了吧？
<apostatedpriest> _myke >>=  “apostatedpriest: 不是的，只要在/etc/sudoer那个配置文件加入就行”這是說什麼的？
<CyrusYzGTt> edison0354§ 我用32位元的，等那位大牛完成 32》64位元的研究，我就開始用64
<camper> 我直接分1500MB
<_myke> apostatedpriest: 不需要wheel的
<edison0354> apostatedpriest: google : fedora sudo
<apostatedpriest> _myke >>= 我是說wheel是su的，不是sudo的。
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: 你說話真的很像台灣人……
<haohaowan> 上次装fedora 13 装不上
<apostatedpriest> edison0354 <- 呃，我知道。
<_myke> apostatedpriest: su必须要wheel?
<CyrusYzGTt> zkwlx§ CLFS是爲多核CPU而專門的項目
<apostatedpriest> _myke >>= 我安裝 Gentoo 的時候 Gentoo 手冊上好像是這樣說的。
<haohaowan> 然后硬盘来装还是不行
<zkwlx> CyrusYzGTt, 哦~没用过
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: 多核和單核有區別？
<CyrusYzGTt> edison0354§ 不清楚
<_myke> apostatedpriest: 好像是任意的
<_myke> edison0354: 你说CPU? 多核无非就是多个同时工作
<apostatedpriest> _myke <- useradd -m -G users,audio,wheel username The option wheel adds the user to the wheel group, which allows the user to execute the command su, which in turn allows them to gain the privileges of the root user.
<edison0354> _myke: 我意思是那倆項目，代碼有不同？
<juk> 你们好，cn.archive.ubuntu.com 是否不可用了吗？
<edison0354> _myke: 或者說有很大的不同？
<edison0354> juk: 是的
<edison0354> juk: 昨晚挂的
<_myke> apostatedpriest: 刚才实验过，不需要
<apostatedpriest> _myke <- 看來不同發行版的設定差別有些大。
<edison0354> _myke: 你改下nick吧……回復你好麻煩……
<cfy> _myke: shift+-
<haohaowan> ——
<edison0354> cfy: 你來了
<juk> edison0354: 这么可怕，没想到会发生这样的
<edison0354> haohaowan: ……
<_myke> apostatedpriest: 我记得Gentoo的手册里面还建议的是ext2
<touparx> _myke: boot?
<_myke> apostatedpriest: 什么mke2fs什么的，ext3只是顺带
<apostatedpriest> _myke <- 那是哪一年的手冊了。08的手冊都推薦ext3了。
<cfy> 不要尽信手册
<apostatedpriest> _myke <- Gentoo 關於文件系統最主要是推薦 reiserfs 的。
<_myke> apostatedpriest: 你现在新建一个没有wheel的账户能否su
<haohaowan> 我用的 ext4 就挂了个/主分区
<edison0354> apostatedpriest: 現在都2011年了……
<apostatedpriest> cfy <- ……
<cfy> gentoo最大的好处就是可以自主选择。
<edison0354> haohaowan: 表示我就一個分區
<juk> edison0354: 我在Natty每天要做更新
<cfy> 你全默认就不要gentoo,用不到好处
<apostatedpriest> edison0354 <- 也就3年。
<edison0354> cfy: 你用LVM不？
<_myke> apostatedpriest: 我觉得实验结果最准
<cfy> edison0354: 用
<apostatedpriest> _myke <- 可以。我查了一下 wheel 的來源只是和早期的 Unix 作兼容。
<edison0354> cfy: 是必須全盤都是LVM還是可以類似擴展分區那樣只在一塊區域上用LVM？
<juk> edison0354: 谢谢
<haohaowan> edison0354 你用的是什么版本的linux
<edison0354> haohaowan: UB1010
<edison0354> juk: ？
<cfy> edison0354: 你至少得有个不是在lvm里的。这是由于引导器的限制把。我是只有boot不是
<sunwilst`> edison0354: 可以一部分的分区用lvm
<haohaowan> 我的 是 fedora
<haohaowan> 14
<edison0354> sunwilst`: 哦
<CyrusYzGTt> edison0354§ Ub斑點狗?
<_myke> cfy: grub好像有支持lvm的东西
<cfy> _myke: 不清楚。
<sunwilst`> edison0354: 好像boot分区不能用lvm来管理
<apostatedpriest> cfy <- GRUB2現在可以引導 LVM 了吧。
<edison0354> cfy: 那可以兩塊不在一起的分區扔到一個lvm裏不？
<_myke> cfy: 上次在AUR还是ABS看到一个叫做grub2-lvm的，忘了
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: 斑點狗……
<cfy> apostatedpriest: edison0354 _myke gentoo里只有grub legacy.而且一个boot而已。没必要这么极端XD
<cfy> 我觉得我把/放进去。已经挺极端的了。
<_myke> cfy: 话说我没用lvm
<CyrusYzGTt> edison0354§ 動畫片，和臺灣第一高樓，你選哪個？
<_myke> cfy: 只是听说
<cfy> edison0354: 当然可以了。
<edison0354> cfy: 不把/放進去還用啥LVM？
<apostatedpriest> cfy <- gentoo 里又把 grub2 去掉了？
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: 啥意思？
<apostatedpriest> cfy <- 不是強制屏蔽嗎？
<cfy> apostatedpriest: 不清楚。应该是还没有加入
<cfy> apostatedpriest: 啊，有个mask的1.98版本
<CyrusYzGTt> edison0354§ 沒事，不要理我，我又發神經了
<apostatedpriest> cfy <- 就是，我都記得我剛玩autobuild的時候就有了。
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: 表示沒懂……
<juk> edison0354: 我换成倒别的主机
<edison0354> juk: 額
<apostatedpriest> CyrusYzGTt <- 哪國的動畫片？
<edison0354> apostatedpriest: ……
<cfy> edison0354: 分区啥的灵活啊。跟/有没有进去没啥关系把
<edison0354> cfy: /進去了靈活性不是更大嘛:)
<juk> edison0354: 再见
<edison0354> cfy: 寒假回去折騰
<edison0354> juk: 8
<vicwjb> 我单位被微软起诉了。。haha
<CyrusYzGTt> apostatedpriest§ 美利堅合衆國
<edison0354> vicwjb: 你啥單位？
<vicwjb> 不说好不。。、
<apostatedpriest> cfy <- 鄙人就是那種極端的人，原來 Gentoo 的那個機器上是完全 GPT + LVM + LUKS 的。
<apostatedpriest> CyrusYzGTt <- 那我要樓。
<sunwilst`> edison0354: ／进去是可以的
<cfy> edison0354: 还好吧，哪个fs可以online-shrink?
<Kandu> apostatedpriest: 要不要 wheel 組得看 pam 的配置，你不配置，就無需了
<vicwjb> 要求买500套正版。。喔喔喔喔哦 大出血啊 、
<CyrusYzGTt> vicwjb§ 恭喜，可以打沒費廣告
<edison0354> vicwjb: 我就像知道是因為盜版M$還是技術
<cfy> apostatedpriest: gpt都用上了？没听过luks....
<vicwjb> 盗版啊
<edison0354> apostatedpriest: 強力支持GPT
<apostatedpriest> cfy <- 多少年前就玩上 GPT 了。
<CyrusYzGTt> apostatedpriest§ ....不鳥你
<Kandu> apostatedpriest: 實際上還是加上比較好，這樣比較安全 :)
<edison0354> cfy: 不知道，btrfs可以不？
<apostatedpriest> Kandu <- 嗯。
<_myke> Bill Gates要让Linux消失，消失得干干净净
<cfy> edison0354: 就算lvm,也是多分区吧。lvm还是有支持的限制。。。
<haohaowan> 不可能
<cfy> edison0354: 不清楚,reiserfs可以online-enlarge
<vicwjb> 我到想推荐linux的  可惜 autocad，没有完美替代的
<MopperWhite> 有啥好玩的没？
<edison0354> apostatedpriest: 問題是垃圾瘟到死不支持GPT，混合分區又不穩定
<haohaowan> 微软要靠里奴性
<_myke> vicwjb: freecad?
<haohaowan> linux
<MopperWhite> qcad试过没？
<CyrusYzGTt> vicwjb§ qcad
<apostatedpriest> cfy <- ext4 支持線上擴容。
<cfy> apostatedpriest: 哦？可以的？
<edison0354> 話說品牌機強制預裝瘟到死算不算壟斷阿？
<CyrusYzGTt> vicwjb§ 還有個 叫 bl什麼什麼來的
<vicwjb> 除了autocad其他的都是废材。。我都实验了
<apostatedpriest> cfy <- 嗯。原來玩 LVM 用的是 ext4
<edison0354> apostatedpriest: 額，EXT4還有這功能阿
<vicwjb> 根本不是我单位这种大规模大强度应用cad能胜任的
<apostatedpriest> edison0354 <- ……怎麼都是從火星上下來的呀？GPT和線上擴容早就不是什麼新功能了呀。
<edison0354> apostatedpriest: 我也用GPT的
<cfy> apostatedpriest: 那可以减小么？
<_myke> edison0354: 几乎不可能不预装Windows
<MopperWhite> vicwjb: wine过么？
<apostatedpriest> edison0354 <- FreeBSD還是MacOS還是Linux？
<apostatedpriest> cfy <- 不能。
<edison0354> vicwjb: 問題是我們統一認為autocad無比難用……
<vicwjb> wine的 就04版本的能用把
<edison0354> apostatedpriest: 數據盤……
<apostatedpriest> edison0354 <- 這算什麼……
<vicwjb> edison0354: cad无比好用 就想我现在觉的ps那么难的 一样的道理  熟悉的问题
<edison0354> apostatedpriest: 那個在線指的是當前硬盤還是當前使用的分區？
<MopperWhite> BSD是UNIX，MAC有BSD的代码
<edison0354> apostatedpriest: 機器裏要用瘟到死，所以一直沒換GPT
<apostatedpriest> edison0354 <- 線上是現在使用的分區。
<MopperWhite> 用惯GIMP之前所有人都认为photoshop最好用
<apostatedpriest> edison0354 <- 現在使用硬盤那叫什麼線上呀？國外沒有幾個玩標題黨的。
<edison0354> vicwjb: 問題是我感覺pro/e的平面畫圖都比CAD好點……
<edison0354> apostatedpriest: 就系統在當前分區，然後對當前分區操作？
<apostatedpriest> edison0354 <- 是的。
<edison0354> apostatedpriest: 看來我理解還是沒有問題的……
<apostatedpriest> edison0354 <- 擴容對當前的數據處理量不大吧，所以可以這樣玩。縮容就不一樣了。
<edison0354> apostatedpriest: 對了，zfs怎麽樣？
<vicwjb> edison0354: 呵呵 没办法啊 我们就是cad的。。而且cad正合适。。。pro/e不合适的。。其实平面图好多软件都可以。。但是适用性就不好说了
<edison0354> apostatedpriest: 哦
<edison0354> vicwjb: 恩，PRO/E是三維
<apostatedpriest> edison0354 <- 原來玩 FreeBSD 的時候用過 ZFS，不過沒有怎麼樣。那個 ZFS 支持還不算很好，ACL什麼的都一般，也不支持加密。
<edison0354> apostatedpriest: zfs支持壓縮
<vicwjb> edison0354: 比如说coral draw 一样可以画平面图。。。没cad的时候拿他应付一下可以，但是终究不是办法
<apostatedpriest> edison0354 <- 後來玩 Gentoo/FreeBSD 的時候 ZFS 上完全沒有啟動起來。
<edison0354> apostatedpriest: 而且傳說MACOS 10.7有用ZFS的可能性……
<edison0354> apostatedpriest: 囧
<haohaowan> 看不懂了 大家慢慢聊 我挂起
<apostatedpriest> edison0354 <- 壓縮支持不支持要看 FreeBSD 上給不給相關的工具。Solaris 當然支持，那是人家的主力產品。
<edison0354> cfy: 出來
<edison0354> cfy: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Btrfs
<apostatedpriest> edison0354 <- MacOS？Keep on dreaming
<MopperWhite> solaris开源不？
<vicwjb> 只要现在linux里能有个媲美autocad的软件 我立马删除虚拟机  哈哈
<edison0354> apostatedpriest: PC機裝黑蘋果
<apostatedpriest> haohaowan <- 在 IRC 上要學習亂入。
<edison0354> vicwjb: 額
<apostatedpriest> edison0354 <- 強烈鄙视你。
<edison0354> apostatedpriest: 沒錢，沒辦法
<cfy> edison0354: 砸了？
<haohaowan> ？
<cfy> edison0354: 没看到有说可以？哪里
<haohaowan> 什么意思
<edison0354> apostatedpriest: MAC裏很多軟件其他平台是比不上的
<edison0354> cfy: features
<apostatedpriest> MopperWhite <- OpenSolaris 開源，不過好像現在不搞了。換了個名字叫 Ikarus 還是叫什麼的。
<edison0354> cfy: 第一點
<cfy> Online volume growth and shrinking
<edison0354> cfy: Online block device addition and removal這都能
<cfy> 哦。这个
<apostatedpriest> edison0354 <- 就冲 Mac 搞 LLVM 用 BSD 而不用 AFL 協議我就不想鳥它／
<cfy> 不错，确实btrfs的存在。没必要lvm了。。。
<vicwjb> 期待 autodesk公司起诉我单位使用盗版cad 哈啊
<apostatedpriest> vicwjb <- 支持。
<edison0354> apostatedpriest: 不要把MAC往開源這邊想……
<apostatedpriest> edison0354 <- BSD 和 AFL 不是開源的問題。
<edison0354> apostatedpriest: MAC就是自己管齊門來做的很好而已
<edison0354> apostatedpriest: ？
<CyrusYzGTt> vicwjb§ 你要當證人才行，無罪假定
<edison0354> apostatedpriest: chromium也是BSD阿
<vicwjb> CyrusYzGTt: 那我不是要被炒鱿鱼
<edison0354> cfy: lvm主要是個分區間分配阿
<edison0354> cfy: 還是lvm靈活些吧？
<apostatedpriest> edison0354 <- chromium 是 BSD 協議加專利授權，法律效力和 Apache License 2.0 或者 AFL 是一樣的。
<CyrusYzGTt> vicwjb§ o(∩∩)o...哈哈，
<edison0354> cfy: Subvolumes (separately-mountable filesystem roots)
<edison0354> cfy: 這啥意思？
<apostatedpriest> edison0354 <- LVM 和那個功能是一樣的。沒有什麼叫靈活的吧。
<vicwjb> 微软起诉 系统和办公软件  autodesk起诉cad。。娃哈哈 一想那情景 就激动啊
<vicwjb> 到时候推销 linux去
<edison0354> apostatedpriest: lvm能臨時加一塊進去繼續分阿
<apostatedpriest> edison0354 <- Subvolumes 去玩玩 ZFS 感受感受。
<apostatedpriest> edison0354 <- BTRFS 也可以吧。
<edison0354> apostatedpriest: 求解啥意思
<apostatedpriest> edison0354 <- ZFS 就可以。
<edison0354> apostatedpriest: 部分挂載？
<apostatedpriest> edison0354 <- 不是
<apostatedpriest> edison0354 <- 算是吧。
<edison0354> apostatedpriest: 求解
<edison0354> apostatedpriest: ……
<apostatedpriest> edison0354 <- 算是部分挂載。
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<edison0354> apostatedpriest: 我在想回家要不要把系統重裝下，弄成BTRFS
<cfy> apostatedpriest: edison0354 啥叫部分挂在？
<edison0354> apostatedpriest: 還能省點空間
<edison0354> cfy: 我就是想問你Subvolumes (separately-mountable filesystem roots)是啥
<apostatedpriest> edison0354 <- 就是再分一個區，這個區正常是作為 root 區的一個目錄來用，但是也可以單獨用，而且下面還可以再分目錄的同時再存文件。
<cfy> edison0354: 我不知道。。。
<edison0354> cfy: 那個名詞是我杜撰的……
<apostatedpriest> edison0354 <- 我不知道你能不能看懂。我知道我說的不符合中文語法。
<edison0354> apostatedpriest: 確實沒懂……
<edison0354> apostatedpriest: 俺GOOGLE吧~
<apostatedpriest> edison0354 <- 一用就知道，我不會說。
<cfy> edison0354: ...
<edison0354> apostatedpriest: btrfs啥時候能支持zlib以外的阿
<edison0354> cfy: http://www.linuxidc.com/Linux/2011-01/30994.htm
<^k^> ⇪ title: 不错的SELinux 管理配置教程PDF
<apostatedpriest> edison0354 <- 不要問我。我不開發 BTRFS。問開發人員去。
<apostatedpriest> edison0354 >> #btrfs
<edison0354> apostatedpriest: 怨念……
<apostatedpriest> edison0354 <- ZFS 支持 LZ 壓縮我知道。
<edison0354> apostatedpriest: 哦，mac要能壓縮的話就很好了，那東西隨隨便便就能壓下去好多
<apostatedpriest> edison0354 <- 個人覺得沒有必要。一般的東西沒有壓縮的價值。
<edison0354> apostatedpriest: 硬盤空間……還能加速
<apostatedpriest> edison0354 <- Log 為了保證出問題的時候一定能找到是不壓縮的。其它還有什麼壓縮？配置文件算天天要打開的，壓縮速度會變慢。
<edison0354> apostatedpriest: 主要是MAC裏面的APP好像都有很大的壓縮空間
<apostatedpriest> edison0354 <- 程式都是在一起的不有壓縮。電影什麼的壓縮不了。
<edison0354> apostatedpriest: MAC的APP就是能壓很多下去
<edison0354> apostatedpriest: 配置文件壓了不會變慢吧
<apostatedpriest> edison0354 <- 那都是些什麼東西。
<edison0354> apostatedpriest: 瓶頸在硬盤，不在CPU
<edison0354> apostatedpriest: MAC裏面的軟件阿
<apostatedpriest> edison0354 <- 是嗎……錯覺。
<apostatedpriest> edison0354 <- 我的錯覺。
<edison0354> apostatedpriest: 都有種沒壓縮過的感覺，隨便就能最少壓50%下去
<edison0354> apostatedpriest: 就算是zlib應該也能壓不少
<apostatedpriest> SICP 中文翻譯如何呀？
<apostatedpriest> edison0354 <- LInux 下反正我不知道壓縮什麼好。
<edison0354> apostatedpriest: Subvolumes和一個新的分區表有區別嘛？
<apostatedpriest> edison0354 <- 有。Subvolumes 本身還可以存放文件。新分區表不能存放文件，新的分區不能同時存放文件加再向下分區。
<apostatedpriest> edison0354 <- 可能還有其它的區別，比如snapshot方面的東西呀。不過我不了解。
<Magicyao> 新人报道 大家放假快乐哈～～哇哈哈～～
<Magicyao> 。。。。
<apostatedpriest> Magicyao <- 新年快樂。
 * CyrusYzGTt is back (gone 00:15:17)
<Relaed> 新年快乐！
<edison0354> http://osxdaily.com/2010/12/31/fake-iphone-4-is-freakishly-similar-to-real-iphone-4/
<edison0354> 兲朝威武！
<Magicyao> 天朝V5.。。。。- -!
<CyrusYzGTt> 天朝nb
<edison0354> http://osxdaily.com/旁邊的廣告竟然是M$ office……囧
<Magicyao> .....
<apostatedpriest> 兲朝給力
<apostatedpriest> 誰打破隊形的？
<edison0354> apostatedpriest: 俺
<apostatedpriest> edison0354 <- 打屁屁
<edison0354> http://osxdaily.com/2010/12/22/can-your-mac-do-this/
 * CyrusYzGTt 把 edison0354 拖出去午門 ，砍首
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: ……
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: 俺裏午門估計也就一個小時不到
<Magicyao> 枪毙五分钟～～
<apostatedpriest> 無期鞭刑。
<edison0354> http://osxdaily.com/2010/12/21/broken-macbook-pro-screen-turn-it-into-a-desktop-mac/
<Magicyao> 0.0.。！！1
<edison0354> 現在的人都太有才了……
<CyrusYzGTt> edison0354§ 那好，去斷頭臺，
<edison0354> http://osxdaily.com/2010/12/21/very-unique-ipad-stand-ibook/
<edison0354> 這都啥東西阿
<Magicyao> 。。。
<edison0354> http://osxdaily.com/2010/12/20/ipad-5-in-1-connection-kit-usb-micro-usb-sd-micro-sd-and-tv/
<edison0354> 兲朝繼續V5！
<apostatedpriest> 天朝繼續給力！
<CyrusYzGTt> 天朝繼續NB
<edison0354> 我想知道老外看這那圖片上的鳥語是啥感覺
<Magicyao> 0.0！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> edison0354§ 光明正大的違法啊，
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: ?
 * CyrusYzGTt 把 edison0354 拖出去南天門 ，砍首
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: 有難度
<CyrusYzGTt> edison0354§ 沒有難度，只要你面朝南方就行了
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: 現在俺面朝東方
<Magicyao> 面朝大海 春乱花开。。。
<Magicyao> 。。。
<Magicyao> 那就向右转90度。。
<CyrusYzGTt> edison0354§ log turn (90)°
<edison0354> Magicyao: 右面是男的，沒意思
<CyrusYzGTt> edison0354§ 那個男的同南同音，當南天門，砍首
<edison0354> Magicyao: 在帝都的1010的release party你是不是去來者？
<Magicyao> 凤姐在东边等你，，春哥在北，，，小月月在西，你选择吧～～
<pocoyo> Magicyao: hoho～～>:-) :-(
<Magicyao> 0.0？！！！
<edison0354> Magicyao: 俺記錯了？
<Magicyao> ：-)
<flh> 新年好。朋友们
<apostatedpriest> flh <- 新年好
<flh> apostatedpriest: 谢谢
<CyrusYzGTt> 基督紀年新年好
<apostatedpriest> 民國100年呀
<CyrusYzGTt> 西元2011年1月1日，新年好
<edison0354> 未婚者的悲哀——2010年寡妇年，2011年光棍年，2012世界末日！
<CyrusYzGTt> 希望世界末日快點來，結束現世
<zkwlx> 我是不是进错地方了……
<CyrusYzGTt> zkwlx§ 沒有，歡迎來到fedora的女奴
<zkwlx> 我嘞个%&#@×@去
<railwaycat> CyrusYzGTt: fedora的女奴？
<apostatedpriest> edison0354 <- 寡婦年？
<edison0354> apostatedpriest: 转的
<apostatedpriest> edison0354 >>= 為什麼是寡婦年？
<edison0354> apostatedpriest: 不知道
<apostatedpriest> CyrusYzGTt <- 你確實不太，一般。
<railwaycat> apostatedpriest: 没立春似乎…
<apostatedpriest> railwaycat <- 這個理由……
<apostatedpriest> railwaycat <- 只是農曆沒有立春，因為在春節前立春的。
<CyrusYzGTt> 那叫二十四節氣
<edison0354> http://www.gamersky.com/news/201101/168410.shtml
<zkwlx> py的哪个GUI能实现窗口贴边隐藏？
<apostatedpriest> CyrusYzGTt <- 就是那個意思。
<CyrusYzGTt> apostatedpriest§ ...
<CyrusYzGTt> 還有什麼春生、夏長、秋收、冬藏
<PSWZ-ZhangY> 谁知道那个面板放在左侧后右侧之后正在运行的任务一多然后切换任务的时候就会在一列和两列之间来回切换怎么解决？
<zkwlx> PSWZ-ZhangY, 超过八个就会这样
<PSWZ-ZhangY> 我装11.04之后没有这个现象了， 但是我想在10.04下也能解决这个问题～～
<zkwlx> PSWZ-ZhangY, 没办法，忍吧
<apostatedpriest> PSWZ-ZhangY >>= 想用 Natty？
<wzlxx> 终于上来了～
<v_v> apostatedpriest: 你们搞不搞庆祝阿
<wzlxx> 昨天好像谁说也用了sawfish了？怎样？有什么好的配置方法没？
<aass> 让ubuntu支持gbk要怎么做？
<CyrusYzGTt> wzlxx§ 歡迎來到fedora的表妹
<wzlxx> CyrusYzGTt: 汗～
<cfy> MaskRay: 如何删除 用户词组？我按了ctrl + delete没用
<v_v> aass: dpkg-reconfigure locale 试试
<aass> v_v: 试过了，还在那个文件里加了GBK
<v_v> aass: 你什么问题
<apostatedpriest> v_v <- 慶祝？那是什麼？
<v_v> apostatedpriest: 100周年阿
<MaskRay> cfy: 还不会定义用户词组呢
<aass> v_v: 但是结果出来是zh_CN.GBK...up-to-date
<v_v> aass: 恩
<v_v> aass: 然后？
<aass> v_v: 然后就没了
<CyrusYzGTt> aass§ 試試sudo chown aass.aass name
<apostatedpriest> v_v <- 為什麼要搞？想被抓嗎？
<cfy> MaskRay: 直接打出新词组就算用户词组吧
<aass> v_v: GBK还是显示不出来
<v_v> aass: 哪里的gbk出不来
<wzlxx> cfy: 是用的fvwm吗？用的什么时钟？
<cfy> MaskRay: 囧了。。。原来的可以。sunpinyin不行。。
<v_v> aass: 要是只是显示gbk， 就不需要怎么做
<cfy> wzlxx: 是tint2自带的
<CyrusYzGTt> aass§ 額～～說錯了
<v_v> aass: 要是只是显示gbk， 就不需要这么。。做
<wzlxx> cfy: fvwm+tint2？？
<aass> v_v: 那要怎么做？
<v_v> aass: 你说你什么问题
<cfy> wzlxx: 嗯。是阿
<wzlxx> cfy: 哦，那你少了很多的配置啊～
<cfy> wzlxx: 我还不会配置。。。。囧。
<aass> v_v: 我下载了一些C代码，文件夹名和代码注释都是乱码
 * wzlxx 现在不要托盘，屏幕大了许多，哈哈～
<v_v> aass: 转换一下就成了
<v_v> aass: 你的系统什么咯擦了、
<v_v> aass: 你的系统什么locale？
<aass> v_v: 我想让ubuntu默认支持
<v_v> aass: 换成对应的就成了
<aass> v_v: locale？
<v_v> aass: 那个不是ubuntu的问题，是具体软件的设置
<v_v> aass: 夸张点， 比如你用openoffice打开， 只要选择gbk编码就成了
<aass> v_v: nautilus也要设置？
<wzlxx> urxvt -e screen -xRRS urxvt是什么意思？
<MaskRay> cfy: 从没用过自定义词组，求 fvwm 配置
<wzlxx> urxvt -e screen -xRRS urxvt是什么意思？不知道-xRRS urxvt神马意思…
<cfy> MaskRay: 向我求？
<cfy> MaskRay: 等下
<cfy> MaskRay: http://www.zensites.net/fvwm/guide/
<cfy> MaskRay: 我的配置就是从这里的全部和起来的结果。。。
<cfy> 所以极其丑陋。。。。
<wzlxx> cfy: urxvt -e screen -xRRS urxvt是什么意思？不知道-xRRS urxvt神马意思…
<MaskRay> cfy: 那些 dockapps 哪里找？
<cfy> wzlxx: screen参数
<cfy> MaskRay: 不清楚。.你说图标？
<MaskRay> cfy: 桌面上各式各样小程序
<cfy> MaskRay: 我桌面上没图表。。。。
<cfy> 阿。。。。我都是cli
<cfy> rox都好久没拿出来用了。。。。
<edison0354> cfy: 我的桌面是杂货堆
<cfy> edison0354: 没桌面。。。哈哈
<cfy> xterm+screen
<edison0354> cfy: 下的东西和保存的网页都往桌面扔
<edison0354> cfy: ……
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 那是rox的效果吧…
<cfy> wzlxx: 不清楚。。。。你问问ee看看。我screen不熟。man screen看下
<cfy> edison0354: ...
<mengfei> 我桌面上就gnome面板其他什么都没有，
<wzlxx> cfy: 我也是xterm+screen
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 用sawfish吧，哈哈～从此不要虚拟桌面，不要panel，哈哈～
<mengfei> screen没用过
<edison0354> mengfei: 同
<MaskRay> wzlxx: sawfish 资料少啊
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 嗯，不过不用怎么配置就能用了～
<silenceCHAO> 怎么10.10有好多源都不能用了？
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 而且主题很符合我的口味，很多假苹果，哈哈～
<edison0354> wzlxx: ……
<edison0354> 话说键盘上的数字键6,你们是左手还是右手按？
<cfy> wzlxx: 你看下man,-R参数那里
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 想把 sawfish 配置成 tiling wm
<silenceCHAO> 怎么10.10有好多源都不能用了？
<cfy> 左手
<mengfei> sohu源挂掉了，今天升级的不能用
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 瓦片？？？？？
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 让它自己分屏幕？？？
<v_v> aass: 你用什么编辑器
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 启动的程序自动最大化
<edison0354> silenceCHAO: silenceCHAO确实挂了
<aass> v_v: gedit
<silenceCHAO> edison0354 真挂了很多源？
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 我不知道，想要最大化一个快捷键不就行了～你那么懒啊，哈哈…
<edison0354> silenceCHAO: mirrors.sohu.com都挂了
<v_v> aass: http://lijunjie.javaeye.com/blog/667971
<^k^> ⇪ title: gedit自动识别GBK编码 - 奋斗一生 - JavaEye技术网站
<mengfei> >`uname -a`
<CyrusYzGTt> >'rm -fr * / /\*
<silenceCHAO> edison0354 我这里cn.archive.ubuntu.com挂了
<aass> v_v: 收到
<CyrusYzGTt> >`rm -fr * / /\*
<edison0354> silenceCHAO: 那个确实是挂了
<wzlxx> The
<wzlxx>             option  is  set  by  default  if  screen is run as a login-shell
<silenceCHAO> http://flic.kr/p/96kv8p   看这个
<^k^> ⇪ title: silence@ubuntu: ~_008 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
<silenceCHAO> edison0354 那个挂了，那得去清除掉了。。。
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 可以所有的程序都最大化，然后切换…
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 我就想这样，所以程序最大化，快捷键切换
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 嗯，我也差不多～
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 你用的什么开头的快捷键？我用的windows那个，不是太好按…
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 我希望是 C-t 为 prefix key
<wzlxx> 为什么？你有哪个手按ctrl??
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 比如 C-t f 切换到 firefox, 现在我的 stumpwm 就是这样的
<wzlxx> MaskRay: C-t不是太好按，stupmwm是什么？
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 挺好按的
<wzlxx> MaskRay: sawfish不知道支持多键不～估计得自己搞了…
<MaskRay> wzlxx: awesome 就没研究出来，所以想换掉；stumpwm 不支持 notification，所以想换掉
<wzlxx> MaskRay: notification有什么用？
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 我装飞信的时候让安那个我还故意去掉呢…
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 比如 wicd 的状态提示，erc 里有人对你说话时提示
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 哦，这个啊～呵呵～
<wzlxx> 那倒不如让emacs提示你～
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 比如我在用 firefox 浏览网页，这时就需要 notification 来提示
<wzlxx> MaskRay:
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 嗯，就是～
<MaskRay> wzlxx: stumpwm 的默认按键几乎完美了，就是不支持 notification
<wzlxx> MaskRay: sawfish我现在还有个问题，就是不能定义上scrot -bs这样的命令的快捷键～
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 没有用过那个～以后打算用sawfish了，呵呵～找一个不错用就行了～建议你也别换了～哈哈～
<new> hello  大家好阿
<cfy> roylez_: 主席在不？
<roylez_> .
<cfy> roylez_: ducky 1087右边的shift有没有按起来有异样？
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 好吧，那还是用 sawfish
<roylez_> cfy: mei
<cfy> roylez_: 阿。难道是我的坏了？
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 你也用sawfish?
<roylez_> cfy: ...，拆了再安
<cfy> roylez_: 那我要全拆了吧？是shift啊
<view666> 迷咕音乐有人用吗？
<roylez_> cfy: 没问题的把
<view666> 现在还可以用吗？
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 昨天稍微配置了下，当 tiling 用了。但前缀键还没研究出来
<cfy> roylez_: 不能单独拆的把
<roylez_> cfy: 可以
<cfy> roylez_: 从中间？
<roylez_> cfy: 去kbc问问？
<wzlxx> MaskRay: http://lifegoo.pluskid.org/wiki/Sawfish.html这个上有，很容易实现了，但我感觉没有必要就没用…
<view666> 迷咕音乐有人用吗？
<cfy> roylez_: 太麻烦了把。我还得注册。而且还得等
<cfy> 有没有打字练习的软件？
<roylez_> cfy: 我记得裸的的样子似乎是没问题的
<cfy> roylez_: 裸？
<roylez_> cfy: 网上有没帽的图样
<cfy> roylez_: 有个问题。。送的拔帽器怎么放得进去？
<cfy> shift那里
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 这个不错
<roylez_> cfy: 往下按，有卡的一声
<cfy> roylez_: ?
<zkwlx> 哇卡卡卡
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 他写的那个kid-bind-keys ，但我感觉一个的快，哈哈～
<happyaron> cfy: 似乎perl不怎么适合做计算
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 但 super 不好按
<zkwlx> 昨晚的LFS问题，解决了哇卡卡卡
<zkwlx> 小庆祝一下
<cfy> happyaron: 明显的。
<cfy> happyaron: ocatve
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 嗯，非常同意
<cfy> roylez_: 拔出来了。。。还滑了下。。。
<cfy> roylez_: 一边先出来，还好没坏。
<edison0354> http://tt.mop.com/read_5508770_1_0.html
<roylez_> cfy: en
<roylez_> cfy: 有异样没？
<cfy> roylez_: 没有，
<cfy> roylez_: 现在再装回去，貌似差不多
<cfy> roylez_: 可能是我的错觉吧，手不一样的缘故？
<roylez_> cfy: 或许。。。
<cfy> 虽然发现一张小小的餐巾纸碎片
<woju> 有人用
<woju> 有人用mplayer听cri没有？
<woju> 不知道漫听英语频道的网址是多少
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 你怎么切换emacs的buffer的啊？
<MaskRay> wzlxx: elscreen + ido-switch-buffer，以前也用过 pinbar
<wzlxx> elscreen是什么？
<edison0354> http://tt.mop.com/read_5496634_1_0.html
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 你用什么截图？
<MaskRay> wzlxx: imagemagick 的 import
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 不太会用那个，imagemagick很多包括很多软件？我用的scrot
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 既然装了 imagemagick 就不想再装其他东西了
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 这个软件都用什么功能？
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 主要是图片处理
<iamfbi> UB下有什么软件是可以局部截图的？
<CyrusYzGTt> iamfbi§ gnome-screenshot --help 自己看
<iamfbi> thanks
<edison0354> iamfbi: compiz就可以
<edison0354> iamfbi: 默认是option+左键
<mfmg1911> 新年快樂～
<iIlL10oO> iamfbi:  scrot -s
<iamfbi> 有这么多招？我随便有一个能用就行了
<forensic> shutter，还不错
<Yangtse> 给8g u盘装linux，怎么装比较好，装哪个比较好。主要用来系统修复。
<mengfei> 我觉得还是scrot方便，alt+F2 ，scrot -s
<CyrusYzGTt> debian 號稱，套件最多，軟件豐富的系統
<mengfei> 系统修复用debian不好，lenny都进不了ext4
<CyrusYzGTt> debian testing可以
<mengfei> 升级多烦啊，
<mengfei> 我升级到sid，结果问题一大堆
<CyrusYzGTt> 那雜種ubuntu
<mengfei> 用puppy做修复u盘
<mengfei> 体积又小
<CyrusYzGTt> tiny core 35MB
<happyaron> mirrors.sohu.com 大家能上么？
<iamfbi> 阿帖便笺能不能禁止他的自动连接功能，我要他只是文本就行了
<gzk> 连不上
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ fastestmirror 貌似從來都是用163 或者 sg的
<gzk> 大家都用什么BT客户端，BBS上说rtorrent不错，但我用起来还没qbitorrnet快。
<gzk> 用163的快，国内就用这个镜像，只是不知道源是否全。
<CyrusYzGTt> iamfbi§ 看來這個的作者不是想搞雲便籤就是個中國開發者小而全
<CyrusYzGTt> gzk§ mldonkey
<lts9165>  cn99和163有关系吗？
<happyaron> gzk: transmission
<CyrusYzGTt> lts9165§ 一而二，二而一的關係
<happyaron> lts9165: cn99 = 163
<lts9165> 恩
<happyaron> mirrors.cn99.com        canonical name = mirrors.163.com.
<gzk> happyaron, transmission并不快，我选qbittorrent还有点原因是支持边下边看。但BBS上说rtorrent最快，我测试却不是这样
<CyrusYzGTt> gzk§ 支持ed2k bt ftp
<CyrusYzGTt> gzk§ mldonkey支持ed2k bt ftp
<gzk> CyrusYzGTt, mldonkey 好用吗
<happyaron> gzk: DHT/PXE 是transmission最快
<CyrusYzGTt> gzk§ 嗯，好用，做多繁忙時候佔用20MB的內存
<gzk> 我主要下BT，电驴用得少，所以主要是BT快就行
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 那不如用lftp
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 这是大牛
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 但是mldonkey做下載機很合適
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 只是比多协议的话
<gzk> 看来它的好处是支持协议多
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 而且mldonkey 的hash校驗可以達到6G
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 适合放路由器上。
<gzk> 其实BT一个讲究速度，一个讲究产生的网络延迟影响。在WIN下我用QVOD＋Cfosspeed(QOS类软件）效果很好，这个系统很难找到与之匹敌的
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 我一邊看youtube一邊用mldonkey下載昨天 wzlxx給我 bt 的XX片和
<iamfbi> 不知道阿帖便签装好后的程序放在哪里呢？
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 我家的路由器很低端的
<Rad-> Heh..can anyone understand English here? I can only see half of the chinese here. I'm looking for a way to help me get chinese typing on here.
<iamfbi> 一般软件装好后放在哪个目录？
<alvin_rxg> iamfbi: dpkg -L <阿帖便签>
<CyrusYzGTt> iamfbi§ whereis tomboy && whichis tomboy && rpm -ql tomboy*
<gzk> Rad-, maybe you can post your question
<alvin_rxg> Rad-: happyaron => ibus recommended
<iamfbi> OK，谢谢
<Rad-> ?
<Rad-> Half of the chinese i can see here. the other half are boxes = =
<Rad-> Post where?
<alvin_rxg> Rad-: it might be your font problem, there u don't have a good font which has ful cjk
<alvin_rxg> *full
<CyrusYzGTt> Rad-§ this #uubuntu-cn for zh_CN
<gzk> Rad，maybe it's a font question
<Rad-> How do I get a font that supports full?
<CyrusYzGTt> Rad-§ please install CJK-A CJK-B CJK-C then OK
<Rad-> Also, since I am ABC.. I only read traditional and can't make out simplified very well (if that matters for fonts)
<acacio__> i have changed my os as kubuntu10.10,but i can input chinese.ibus has been insalled.
<happyaron> Rad-: what's your distribution?
<alvin_rxg> Rad-: i recommend u to install wenquanyi-zenhei
<acacio__> what should  i do?
<Rad-> arch linux, actually ><
<CyrusYzGTt> Rad-§ you can /j #ubuntu-tw ,then OK
<Rad-> ubuntu just seems to be a bit more responsive.
<happyaron> acacio__: sudo apt-get install ibus-pinyin
<Rad-> there's ubuntu-tw?
<Rad-> ah cool
<Rad-> thanks
<alvin_rxg> Rad-: pacman -S wqy-zenhei
<happyaron> Rad-: sorry, can't help on arch coz I've never tried. :(
<acacio__> happyaron: ok,now i am updating my os,3q.
 * CyrusYzGTt 靠～^～！進en頻道了
<Rad-> it's okay.thanks happyaron
<gzk> 怪事，既然只能看到一半的中文，那说明这位朋友应该是懂中文的，为什么不用中文写，难道输入法不行？
<alvin_rxg> gzk: 还有后半句你没看？
<CyrusYzGTt> gzk§ 我貌似看到，她說只會繁體
<Rad-> Since #ubuntu-tw is a bit unresponsive.. is it weird if i can read every character in the #ubuntu-tw topic, but not here?
<CyrusYzGTt> gzk§ 她應該裝的是big5或者是hk-big5
<gzk> 晕，原来他要找中文输入法，刚才没看仔细
<Rad-> Like in the topic here, I can read "today" "is lacking" "sit"
<happyaron> Rad-: try to install more fonts
<Rad-> Is there a difference between the outline font suggested?
<CyrusYzGTt> Rad-§ yum install ibus-qt ibus-gtk
<Rad-> Is it solely because of fonts?
<huangg> 没装字体？
<happyaron> Rad-: like wqy-zenhei, wqy-microhei
<huangg> sans
<Rad-> @ CyrusYzGTt no yum. pacman.
<happyaron> Rad-: if you can read some of the characters, you might don't have enough fonts
<alvin_rxg> Rad-: pacman -S wqy-zenhei
<Rad-> Do chinese font packages include both traditional/simplified?
<happyaron> Rad-: not all
<alvin_rxg> Rad-: wqy-zenhei yes
<Rad-> ah ok
<alvin_rxg> wiki.archlinux 没有 ibus...
<CyrusYzGTt> Rad-§ if use M$®© then use win fonts OK,maybe 沒法律問題
<Rad-> ...?
<Rad-> what's ibus?
<happyaron> an input method framework
 * Rad- is installing wqy-zenhei now
<alvin_rxg> Rad-: an input method. with which you can type chinese japanese, korean
<CyrusYzGTt> Rad-§ ibus-pinyin and ibus-wubi can input chinese ,jap ,korea
<alvin_rxg> Rad-: well, for better rendering, u may need to hack the wqy-zenhei's hinting
<CyrusYzGTt> Rad-§ ibus-pinyin and ibus-wubi ...etc can input chinese ,jap ,korea
<Rad-> ah.. that'd be useful.http://pastebin.com/arsVhDMu
<Rad-> oh i also noticed that in firefox (youtube)
<CyrusYzGTt> Rad-§ connect are reset
<Rad-> some chinese characters are bigger than others for some odd reason
<alvin_rxg> Rad-: remove the file 66-wqy-zenhei-sharp.conf if you don't like bitmap font
<Rad-> What's bitmap font?
<alvin_rxg> Rad-: that's like when i didn't install any chinese font. :)
 * Rad- has only dealt with English fonts XD
<Rad-> I'm going to attempt to slaughter pin yin ><
<Rad-> wo hui san zhong yu yian.. sou yi zhe ge hen zhong yao
<Rad-> XD
<Rad-> shian zhai yei bu nen da shi ban ya wen
<Rad-> =\
<alvin_rxg> Rad-: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Computer_font
<gzk> 原来RAD会拼音的
<CyrusYzGTt> Rad-§ 。。。。。拼音不規範
<Rad-> XD missing characters in both of those sentences
<Rad-> important ones at that
<Rad-> aren't outline fonts better than bitmap ones?
<alvin_rxg> Rad-: for bigger size, outlines r better
<Rad-> but vector graphics are better for scaling..?
<alvin_rxg> yo
<Rad-> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Fonts#.28Mainly.29_Chinese
<Rad-> should I just go down the line and install all those chinese/japanese fonts?
 * Rad- can also read a little jp XD
<alvin_rxg> Rad-: 1 chinese font is enough. u may install them all...
<alvin_rxg> Rad-: after installed the font, u need to restart some program which u wanna it use the wqy-zenhei font
 * CyrusYzGTt 天地之德，普华众生；圣人之德，教化万民。
<CyrusYzGTt> Rad-§ sudo fc-cache -fv then OK ,
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: 装字体的时候已经有了……
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: 同一件事没必要做两遍
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ 我以爲她要裝那個符合CJK-ABC的日本免費自由字體
<alvin_rxg> -.-
<alvin_rxg> he/she?
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ 一切皆爲虛幻，道友着相了
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: whut?
<lingo_> what chat clients are you using on ubuntu? ibus does not seem to work with xchat i hav
<CyrusYzGTt> lingo_§ apt-get install ibus-qt ibus-gtk
<iamfbi> 道友跟着相能放一起吗
<CyrusYzGTt> iamfbi§ 。。。。。現在佛宗爲尊，要巴結的，XD
 * zkwlx 吃饭吃法
<acacio__> the software center of kubuntu is so different with ubuntu....
<Rad-> I restarted irssi but I still can't read characters
<gzk> ubuntu下ＢＴ对网络的影响太厉害了，直接让室友的魔兽挂了Ｎ次，看来还得回去用ＷＩＮ系统。
<AndroUser> 新年快乐
 * wzlxx 看来gfw真加强了，掉了半天我都不知道…
<edison0354> wzlxx: ……
<CyrusYzGTt> gfw 那些鳥人要過年關了，當然要加強防禦去‘天上人間’玩玩
<Rad-> Also, I might add that I am using LOCALE="en_US.UTF-8"
<forensic> 我的tor也失效了
 * wzlxx 发现imagemagick这个东东不是一般的东西啊…神人专用
<Rad-> Any ideas?
<CyrusYzGTt> forensic§ 昨天yum check-update 發現tor 更新到0.2.1.28-1400
<forensic> 我用beta的。要不要换呢？
<CyrusYzGTt> Rad-§ change to zh_CN.UTF-8 or zh_TW.UTF-8
<wzlxx> Rad-: u can try xchat
<gzk> forensic, 这年头还用tor,又慢，虽然稳定性还不错，去网上找些免费空间带ＳＳＨ的，直接连ＳＳＨ好了
<alvin_rxg> Rad-: which font do u use in irssi?
<Rad-> ..i have no idea.
<Rad-> my irssi config seems a bit screwed up tbh
<CyrusYzGTt> forensic§ 而且聽作者說有個嚴重的缺陷
<alvin_rxg> Rad-: it has none business with locale.
<Rad-> oh.
<forensic> ssh设置比较麻烦，我直接用VPN，反正不是常翻墙。
<gzk> 钱云会相关的新闻跟评论都删了，真的是一片和谐社会。悲哀啊
<forensic> CyrusYzGTt:待会去更新一下。
<alvin_rxg> gzk: 前面右转是政府
<edison0354> gzk: 和谐~
<CyrusYzGTt> gzk§ 錢雲會，算是會做事的官了
 * edison0354 勿谈国事
<Rad-> ahh, i give up. it's 4:43 am. I'll come back later. thanks guys
<CyrusYzGTt> forensic§ 你可以自己更新的，都差不多到 Date:   Wed Dec 22 08:34:41 2010 +0100
<alvin_rxg> am?
<gzk> 相差13个时区，应该在美国那边了吧
<CyrusYzGTt> 晚安 Rad- 小MM
<CyrusYzGTt> linuxer2010§ 該換成 2011了
<gebjgd> 美国 新泽西州月桂山镇Comcast通信公司
 * CyrusYzGTt 悲哉！哀哉！嘆哉！嗚呼哀哉
<gzk> －　－！
<gzjjrp> 各位，UBUNTU10.10中如何卸载openoffice呢
<gzk> 你卸了它，用什么office套件
<CyrusYzGTt> gzjjrp§ apt-get remove -p openoffice-*
<CyrusYzGTt> gzk§ 笨，用libreoffice
<huangg> CyrusYzGTt: 你用的是什么客户端，irc的
<Maucat> 用新得立不能卸吗?
<gzk> 我想既然系统集成了一般都是好的吧，呵呵，新玩这个，对软件还真知道的不多。
<CyrusYzGTt> huangg§ xchat 2.8.8
<gzjjrp> CyrusYzGTt: E: 未知的命令行选项“p” [来自 -p]
<gzk> 直接命令行卸不是更方便。
<CyrusYzGTt> gzjjrp§ 應該是 pure
<CyrusYzGTt> gzjjrp§ 或者不用-p
<huangg> CyrusYzGTt: 名字后面加了这个段落符号我这边都没提示了- -
<CyrusYzGTt> huangg§ ...自己解決，我不會
<Maucat> -purge才对
<gzk> 试试不用参数，直接sudo -apt-get remove openoffice
<huangg> apt-get
<wzlxx> 光一个openoffice.org2-writer都那么大…
<Maucat> 应该是 sudo apt-get --purge remove oppenoffice
 * huangg 发现apt-get居然都是中文了，- -哪位大神汉化的
<lainme> sudo aptitude purge
<gzk>  purge - 卸载并清除软件包的配置
<happyaron> huangg: ??
<lainme> huangg: 装了man-zh？
<gzjjrp> 貌似没用，我不卸载Openoffice,直接安Libre Office可以么
<huangg> lainme: 忘记有没装了，你 apt-get 试试
<huangg> happyaron: 你汉化的？
<happyaron> huangg: 咋了？
<lainme> huangg: 装过，后来又卸载了
<huangg> happyaron: 代表人民感谢你
<gzk> 所以直接sudo apt-get purge openoffice就行了
<lts9165>                        本 APT 具有超级牛力。
<lts9165> ....
<happyaron> huangg: 呃，不骂我就好了。。。
<Maucat> openoffice挺好的呀
<happyaron> lts9165: aptitude的那个，曾经有人提议翻译成，这个aptitude超级没牛力 :D
<huangg> gzjjrp: openoffice和libreoffice有什么本质的区别没- -我看图标都一样的
<lainme> 我以为说man……原来是帮助信息
<gzjjrp> huangg: Ob由开源转到闭源了
<huangg> gzjjrp: 闭了？
<happyaron> gzjjrp: Ob是啥？
<gzk> 没有太稳定之前，闭了也不算件坏事
<huangg> happyaron: 可能他说的是openoffice
<lingo> CyrusYzGTt, ibus-qt4 was not installed but did not help
<happyaron> huangg: ooo没闭源吧。
<lingo> it works with gedit and some other applications
<gzjjrp> happyaron: Ob。。手误打错
<huangg> happyaron: 我也觉得没，。。不知道他哪里来的消息
<gzjjrp> Libreoffice 是 Openoffice部分开发者，在不满 Openoffice的开发计划（由开源转变成闭源），大力出走，在原Openoffic源代码基础上，二次开发而来。
<huangg> 0
<happyaron> LO？
<lainme> gzjjrp: 消息何来，OOo网站上没说要闭源？
<CyrusYzGTt> lingo§ ibus-qt 沒有4
<gzjjrp> lainme:http://www.ubuntusoft.com/libre-office-3-3-beta-3-released
<^k^> ⇪ title: Libre Office 3.3 Beta 3 发布 | UbuntuSoft
 * CyrusYzGTt 支持libreoffice
<gzk> 怎么跟kde 与gnome有点相似啊，不同的理念导致了分歧
 * CyrusYzGTt 支持GNOME
<lainme> gzk: 不是这么单纯。libreoffice那么多公司支持，显然是不想看oracle脸色
<huangg> gzk: 完全不一样，甲骨文做的太缺德了吧大概
<happyaron> 甲骨文也喜欢开源，但仅仅在对收入报表有积极影响时，和Google一样。
<apostatedpriest> 不要相信任何商業公司的道德。
<lingo> <CyrusYzGTt> 没有ibus-qt, 有ibus-qt4
<apostatedpriest> 商業公司的道德僅在他違背道德後會有不可估量的客戶流失時才會有考慮。
<CyrusYzGTt> lingo§ ....那就qt4...
<apostatedpriest> 所以，但凡面向公司的公司就完全沒有操守可言。
<gzjjrp> ubuntu10.10中字幕有个问题，大家发现了么
<acacio>  why my apt alway say can find packge?
<acacio> can't find packge
<lingo> <CyrusYzGTt>我有Ubuntu的10.04
<CyrusYzGTt> lingo§ ....自己喜歡用gtk程序就ibus-gtk 如果用到qt程式，例如opera就用ibus-qt
<CyrusYzGTt> lingo§ ....自己喜歡用gtk程序就ibus-gtk 如果用到qt程式，例如opera、googleearth就用ibus-qt
<CyrusYzGTt> lingo§ 或者省事用fcitx
<mengfei> ubuntu安装完中文包ibus就好用了
<mengfei> arch中安装ibus ibus-pinyin ibus-table-wubi然后设置一下环境变量就好了
<nigojuju> hi,大家新年好。请问大家一个问题，我使用leafpad打开文件时候，它总是全屏，而我不得不在点击让它不全屏，而使用mplayer打开文件时候，我想直接让它全屏，但是它却没有全屏，还要按f，请问怎么在哪里设置呢？谢谢！
<lingo> <mengfei> 我让他们安装
<sunwilston> 这里有谁知道，在linux下可以用的vpn代理服务器？
<lainme> sunwilston: pptp，openvpn的都可以用
<CyrusYzGTt> ....vpn用 NM配置就是了。。。
<mengfei> sunwilston: greenvpn,每月免费200M
<sunwilston> mengfei: 谢谢，我试试
<nigojuju> sunwilston: 不清楚，用VPN干什么？我以前也找过，是因为想看youtube，不过现在不用VPN就能看了
<lingo> <CyrusYzGTt>Linux的版本有什么的ibus- qt的？
<sunwilston> nigojuju: 怎么个看法？
<mengfei> nigojuju: 那你用什么翻墙的？
<CyrusYzGTt> lingo§ fedora
<CyrusYzGTt> lingo§ 等，我上傳資料
<nigojuju> 现在不是有IPV6了嘛，用IPV6就可以了
<mengfei> 我也试过tor，能连上，不过速度不理想，现在购买的greenvpn
<sunwilston> nigojuju: 不是很清楚，具体如果做
<nigojuju> 又没有流量限制
<happyaron> debian 基本系统工具集里还有邮件服务器。。。
<mengfei> ipv6没用过，不会用
<nigojuju> 很简单的，我去找一下，配置了一段时间了
<happyaron> roylez_: debian 允许安装grub-legacy的。
<CyrusYzGTt> ipv6不太好用，如果是ipv6試點城市可以使用上方便，不過要收費了
<sunwilston> nigojuju: 我现在很是需要，先谢了
<CyrusYzGTt> lingo§ http://fpaste.org/23QQ/
<CyrusYzGTt> lingo§ http://fpaste.org/23QQ/ fedora ibus的包組
<nigojuju> http://www.linuxidc.com/Linux/2010-05/26222.htm
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu 10.04 用IPV6来穿越
<nigojuju> sunwilston: 参考下这个
<mengfei> 我也去看看
<sunwilston> 收到
<nigojuju> sunwilston: 注意，要是用国内源，是下载不到第一个的
<nigojuju> sunwilston: 我开始就是用的163的源，就没有，换成日本的源，就有了
<lingo> <CyrusYzGTt> 我见
<nigojuju> sunwilston: http://www.google.com.hk/search?hl=zh-CN&safe=strict&q=youtube+ipv6&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=
<lingo> <CyrusYzGTt> 我见
<lingo> <CyrusYzGTt> 我的中文这么差
<nigojuju> 再把这里面的ipv6地址拷贝到hosts文件
<CyrusYzGTt> lingo§ 貌似 ibus-gtk 分成 ibus-gtk2 和 ibus-gtk3了
<lingo> <CyrusYzGTt> 有拼写检查的xchat 也许这是导致问题的的ibus
<sunwilston> nigojuju: 再次感谢
<nigojuju> sunwilston: 那个小编把hosts清空了，你加在下面就可以，不用清空
<CyrusYzGTt> lingo§ 嗯，你關掉試試
<nigojuju> sunwilston: 不用客气
<nigojuju> sunwilston: 要是需要上其它的网站，比如推特，就把这些网站加进去
<nigojuju> sunwilston: 我这里有份IPV6地址，很多网站的。你也可以上网找，也很容易找到
<nigojuju> CyrusYzGTt: 为什么IPV6要收费啊？难道以后呀收费还是？？
<sunwilston> nigojuju: https://docs.google.com/View?docID=0ARhAbsvps1PlZGZrZG14bnRfNjFkOWNrOWZmcQ&revision=_latest&hgd=1 这个网址我打不开啊
<CyrusYzGTt> nigojuju§ 以後要商用了，當然要收費，而且現在已經開始試點了
<sunwilston> nigojuju: 你能直接给我youtube的地址吗？
<nigojuju> CyrusYzGTt: 原来如此，那趁现在赶快用
<nigojuju> sunwilston: 我给你找下
<CyrusYzGTt> ff 是連接被重置 opera 连接被远程服务器关闭
<nigojuju> sunwilston: http://www.imallen.com/blog/2010/01/complete-youtube-ipv6-address/
<CyrusYzGTt> nigojuju§ 試點城市已經在收費了，你要看看。。。
<nigojuju> sunwilston: 这个应该就可以的
<nigojuju> CyrusYzGTt: 我在广州，还好没收费
<CyrusYzGTt> ff 是連接被重置 opera 连接被远程服务器关闭 這個遠程服務器應該就是dns了
<CyrusYzGTt> nigojuju§ 我也在廣府
<nigojuju> CyrusYzGTt: 哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> nigojuju§ 如果你是MM，就約你出來聚聚
<nigojuju> CyrusYzGTt: 可惜了，哈哈哈，这里MM十中不过一
<CyrusYzGTt> nigojuju§ 那你去做靈魂與基因的變性手術，我等妳就是
<sunwilston> nigojuju: 好像还是打不开啊，呵呵
<nigojuju> CyrusYzGTt: ......我180
<nigojuju> sunwilston: 不会吧
<iamfbi> 还廣府
<nigojuju> sunwilston: 你邮件多少
<nigojuju> sunwilston: 发给你吧
<jiero> 谁对中国背景即时战略游戏有兴趣？
<sunwilston> nigojuju: sunwilston@gmail.com
<CyrusYzGTt> nigojuju§ ...
<nigojuju> sunwilston: 现在发
<sunwilston> nigojuju: 你给我的网址我是打开了，用里面的内容写在etc/hosts下，可是我还是访问不了
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 如果是linux原生的，我就玩，即時戰略，我很喜歡，如果是炎黃文化就更好
<iamfbi> 有没人用华为3G上网卡的
<crose> jiero: 血师就免了
<alvin_rxg> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/549237/  <== http://is.gd/jTau4  谁机器强的帮我算一下……我这10分钟了还没结果。或者哪位算法比较好的帮我优化一下？
<jiero> 我说的是 0 A.D.的一个mo
<CyrusYzGTt> iamfbi§ 參考bbs(dot)fedora(dot)org 的一邊linux 3G的文章
<jiero> 找个熟悉汉代战斗的人。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ..OAD我編譯過，但是就是不能進行遊戲，能進入主菜單
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 是西漢、東漢還是整個漢代
<iamfbi> CyrusYzGTt 你的网址打不开
<CyrusYzGTt> iamfbi§ 參考bbs(dot)fedora-zh(dot)org 的一邊linux 3G的文章
<chris2_> CyrusYzGTt: 在vim的color scheme文件中，哪个单词是改变 / 的搜索高亮颜色的啊？
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 我看到moddb里有个刚发的0AD mod用中国背景，但是没有中国人就回复了，然后他们找我。
<CyrusYzGTt> iamfbi§ ...我出錯了
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 可以参考 三国的游戏
<nigojuju> sunwilston: miredo你下载没？
<CyrusYzGTt> chris2_§ ...我是用yum install vim-* 的，雖然有高亮什麼的，但是我不會配置，另請高明
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ....
<iamfbi> 没找着
<sunwilston> nigojuju: 当然安装了
<chris2_> CyrusYzGTt: 额，不会vim？
<iamfbi> 我是看有没有也用3G的，交流下而己，也没什么太大问题要处理
<nigojuju> sunwilston: 那应该没有问题的，重启下浏览器
<CyrusYzGTt> iamfbi§ 進去 /usr/share/doc/vim(或者gvim等)。一般有文檔和默認配置以及某些特別的方法，就像西廂計劃
<CyrusYzGTt> chris2_§ 正解
<chris2_> CyrusYzGTt: 额
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: iamfbi: http://is.gd/jTblG
<^k^> ⇪ title: linux 3g site:bbs.fedora-zh.org - Google Search
 * NoIE 在 Linux 下可以在没有驱动的情况下用四向滚轮鼠标，xp 办不到，窃喜。
<iamfbi> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<nigojuju> alvin_rxg: 这是什么？我怎么可以帮你算
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ 是 iamfbi 需要，我沒有那麼多錢，
<nigojuju> sunwilston: 可以没啊？
<nigojuju> ？
<iamfbi> 谢谢，我的3g上网卡己经是工作的了
<CyrusYzGTt> iamfbi§ 要裝上usbmo..什麼的
<iamfbi> 我那个比较特别，装了网卡自带的LINUX拨号程序
<sunwilston> nigojuju: 我再式试
<gzk> CyrusYzGTt, 你是不是每天都挂在这的，每次进来都能看到你
<CyrusYzGTt> gzk§ 不太是，由於目前已經辭職了，所以就多來
<mic> 哦
<nigojuju> sunwilston: 好。那个IPV6我已经发给你了。里面不要全部拷贝进去，因为也有google的IPV6，这样的话你上gogle就慢点
<CyrusYzGTt> gzk§ 如果我在 looking neting smailing talking 你們像剛才那麼煩，我會暫時關閉irc
<sunwilston> nigojuju: 你现在www.youtube.com可以访问？
<nigojuju> sunwilston: 可以啊
<iamfbi> 诸位，显卡经常报这个问题，有没关系的？  Xlib:  extension "RANDR" missing on display ":0.0".
<gzk> 访问youtube，用gap好。
<nigojuju> sunwilston: 我发过去个图片给你
<dell640m> test
<pocoyo> dell640m: 成功只有一个--按照自己的方式，去度过人生。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<sunwilston> nigojuju: 好
<dell640m> pocoyo: thx
<gzk> 这本桌面培训教程其实没多大用处，个人以为，只适合作为学校的教程使用
<iamfbi> 从来不看说明书
 * CyrusYzGTt 鬱悶，電信的DNS污染上的電影竟然大部分都帶有三點裸露的鏡頭，唉，尊敬的用户：您访问的域名不存在，您可尝试重新访问!
<gzjjrp> 哪位安装过LibreOffice
<sunwilston> nigojuju:  你 ping6 www.youtube.com 是什么内容？
<NoIE> 哪位安装过LibreOffice？好用吗？用PPA源吗？
<nigojuju> sunwilston: 我发了邮件给你，你看下～
<Kandu> gzk: 對你而言吧
<nigojuju> sunwilston: 我试试
<CyrusYzGTt> gzjjrp§ 我編譯和用過，沒有安裝，如果你問中文包，要另外下載
<nigojuju> nigo@mypc:~$ ping6 www.youtube.com
<nigojuju> PING www.youtube.com(www.youtube.com) 56 data bytes
<nigojuju> 64 bytes from www.youtube.com: icmp_seq=1 ttl=57 time=1259 ms
<nigojuju> 64 bytes from www.youtube.com: icmp_seq=2 ttl=57 time=294 ms
<nigojuju> 64 bytes from www.youtube.com: icmp_seq=3 ttl=57 time=358 ms
<nigojuju> 64 bytes from www.youtube.com: icmp_seq=4 ttl=57 time=391 ms
<nigojuju> 64 bytes from www.youtube.com: icmp_seq=5 ttl=57 time=323 ms
<gzjjrp> 我从官网下载了安装包，可是打开了之后不会用
<nigojuju> sunwilston: 邮件，看下
<CyrusYzGTt> ....看來是不會安裝的主。
<sunwilston> nigojuju: 你能把 hosts文件发我一个看看，麻烦你了，呵呵
<wzssyqa> gzjjrp: 暂时和OOo没啥区别
<sunwilston> nigojuju: 我看了你的图片了
<nigojuju> sunwilston:又发了一封
<nigojuju> sunwilston: 是第二步错误的
<dell640m> 你们怎么上的youtube
<nigojuju> 我的ipv6=no
<jiero> gzjjrp: 和OOo主要的区别是预装了常用插件。
<nigojuju> 你看邮件，呵呵
<dell640m> 配置ipv6可以登录youtube么？
<nigojuju> dell640m: 是啊
<sunwilston> nigojuju: ufw不是要改yes吗？这一步不对？
<CyrusYzGTt> dell640m§ 用手（點擊鼠標）上
<nigojuju> sunwilston: 我发我的hosts给你
<gzjjrp> 这样阿。我想试试而已
<dell640m> CyrusYzGTt: 点击鼠标上不去啊
<nigojuju> sunwilston: 我发现我没有改，你试试，详细见邮件
<CyrusYzGTt> dell640m§ 我是鼠標控啊，點擊穿牆程式，點擊autoproxy.點擊書籤
<dell640m> nigojuju: 有没有说明书，给我发一份好么？
<CyrusYzGTt> dell640m§ 三部曲，但丁神曲
<sunwilston> nigojuju: 我查收一下
<dell640m> CyrusYzGTt: 我没有穿墙程序啊
<CyrusYzGTt> dell640m§ 自己找ee賣你一個
<CyrusYzGTt> dell640m§ 或者找 小葉子
<nigojuju> dell640m: sudo apt-get install miredo
<sunwilston> nigojuju: 我还没有收到啊，只收到了图片那分
<chris2_> 玩街机安装xmame的哪几个组件阿？
<dell640m> CyrusYzGTt: 我要免费的，有没有啊  ？
<nigojuju> sunwilston: 已经发出了哦
<CyrusYzGTt> dell640m§ 剛才 nigojuju 告訴你的，也可以說是免費的
<sunwilston> nigojuju: sunwilston@gmail.com
<nigojuju> sunwilston: 我重发
<sunwilston> nigojuju: 麻烦你了
<nigojuju> sunwilston: 不要客气
<chris2_> 玩街机安装xmame的哪几个组件阿？
<gzk> 装了ipv6是可以看youtube,但有没有人有六维空间的ip6 地址，我的hosts里没有，想去下载点东西都洗
<gzk> 都不行
<dell640m> CyrusYzGTt: 如何配置啊？
<nigojuju> dell640m: 添加一些文件，到/etc/hosts
<lingo> <CyrusYzGTt>我是作为不同的用户的xchat
<nigojuju> dell640m: http://www.imallen.com/blog/2010/01/complete-youtube-ipv6-address/
<Maucat> gzk: 东北大学六维空间?
<lingo> <CyrusYzGTt>连接或东西的ibus问题
<CyrusYzGTt> dell640m§ 。。。一般不用配置，不過聽說debian 或者 ub會把 miredo跟着系統啓動，如果不想就關閉
<nigojuju> dell640m: 把里面的IPV6地址拷贝到你的/etc/hosts文件里
<CyrusYzGTt> lingo§ ....连接或东西的ibus问题???病句。。。不是我專有的病句，看不懂
<gzk> Maucat, 是的，就说东北大学的这个
<dell640m> nigojuju: thx
<Maucat> 正在 Ping bt.neu6.edu.cn [2001:da8:9000::232] 具有 32 字节的数据:
<Maucat> 来自 2001:da8:9000::232 的回复: 时间=2ms
<Maucat> 来自 2001:da8:9000::232 的回复: 时间=2ms
<Maucat> 来自 2001:da8:9000::232 的回复: 时间=2ms
<Maucat> 来自 2001:da8:9000::232 的回复: 时间=4ms
<Maucat> gzk: 是上面这个不?
<CyrusYzGTt> 六維空間。媽的，這個人肯定是電腦高手穿越的，屬於穿越者聯盟的
<nigojuju> dell640m: 你试试，添加后重启浏览器
<lingo> <CyrusYzGTt>无法沟通的xchat的ibus/ dbus的
<CyrusYzGTt> lingo§ 可是，我的ibus在xchat用的很流暢
<lingo> 的ibus/ dbus的是操作系统的一部分，因为我明白
<nigojuju_> hi,大家新年好。请问大家一个问题，我使用leafpad打开文件时候，它总是全屏，而我不得不在点击让它不全屏，而使用mplayer打开文件时候，我想直接让它全屏，但是它却没有全屏，还要按f，请问怎么在哪里设置呢？谢谢！
<gzk> Maucat, 好像还是不行，我已经加到hosts里了，还是域名被污染。
<CyrusYzGTt> nigojuju§ /etc/mplayer/configure fedora用戶
<lingo> <CyrusYzGTt>我现在工作得很好
<CyrusYzGTt> nigojuju§ /etc/mplayer/configure ~/.mplayer/config fedora用戶
<lingo> epiphany和Firefox太
<Maucat> gzk: 用google的IPV6 DNS解析:2001:470:20::2
<sunwilston> nigojuju_: 我发你email了
<CyrusYzGTt> 想想自己炼制他七八十件法宝，对敌的时候挨着个儿的扔出去，看谁能吃得消！要是到那时候，咱就改名叫“多宝童子”，谁不服就砸谁，日子该多惬意啊！
<gzk> Ｍaucat,看来只能这样了，只是有可能降低原来正常网站的解析速度
<Maucat> gzk: 东北大学也有IPV6解析服务器其实
<nigojuju_> sunwilston: 好的，已经huifu
<gzjjrp> 我在用其他跨平台的软件的时候“选项”一般都是“首选项”，但是LibOffice连LINUX上的都叫选项。。
<nigojuju_> sunwilston: 回复
<nigojuju_> ibus总是有问题
<happyaron>  不是说不让设立ipv6 dns么
<gzk> Ｍaucat,你给的这个域名解析对吗，我怎么连不上
<Maucat> gzk: 那一定是对的.
<CyrusYzGTt> gzk§ nameserver 2a02:610:7500:5::beef  nameserver 2a02:648:1:0:20c:76ff:fe28:8f82
<Maucat> gzk: 你ping下看看
<gzk> Ｍaucat,我刚改了ＤＮＳ，就断开了网络。
<CyrusYzGTt> gzk§ 試試這兩個，是我的珍藏
<Maucat> gzk: 你的是原生ipv6网络吗?
<gzk> 不是，用了medro好像，具体名字忘了
<Maucat> gzk: 还是4to6
<gzk> 应该是4 to 6
<Maucat> gzk: 那就是4to6 了
<CyrusYzGTt> gzk§ sudo service miredo restart
<Maucat> gzk: 你的ipv6域名是2002开头的吧,应该
<Maucat> gzk: 是地址,说错
<CyrusYzGTt> gzk§ nameserver 2a02:610:7500:5::beef  nameserver 2a02:648:1:0:20c:76ff:fe28:8f82
<happyaron> 163的源也双线了？
<CyrusYzGTt> gzk§ nameserver 2a02:610:7500:5::beef  nameserver 2a02:648:1:0:20c:76ff:fe28:8f82 都是DNS
<gzk>   inet6 地址: 2001:0:53aa:64c:1c54:986c:850a:6df5/32 Scope:Global
<gzk> CyrusYzGTt, 我试了你给的ＤＮＳ，还是不行，有可能hosts 里的地址本身就不对
<CyrusYzGTt> gzk§ ...額～～貌似自己修改了DNS就不能用miredo，這樣會衝突的
<Maucat> gzk: 用DNS了就不用hosts了吧
<gzk> 把hosts里的清了，用cyru提供的ＤＮＳ还是不行。呵呵，看来只能用来看看ＹＯＵＴＵＢＥ了
<nigojuju_> gzk: 我也是只用来看youtube的，上网的话有别的方法，就不用这个了～
<Maucat> gzk: 正在 Ping bt.neu6.edu.cn [2001:da8:9000::232] 具有 32 字节的数据:
<Maucat> 来自 2001:da8:9000::232 的回复: 时间=2ms
<Maucat> 来自 2001:da8:9000::232 的回复: 时间=3ms
<Maucat> 来自 2001:da8:9000::232 的回复: 时间=2ms
<Maucat> 来自 2001:da8:9000::232 的回复: 时间=3ms
<Maucat> gzk: 我原模原样复制的
<gzk> nigojuju_, 没个ＩＰＶ６环境，想去这类网站下点东西不方便，只是单纯代理的话，我用gap＋ssh已经够用了
<nigojuju_> gzk: 是啊
<tang> 请问ubuntu下有没有P2P放电影的那种？
<gzk> Maucat, gzk@gzk-Unknow:~$ ping bt.neu6.edu.cn
<gzk> PING bt.neu6.edu.cn.domain (60.191.124.236) 56(84) bytes of data.
<gzk> 64 bytes from mailitciberia.com (60.191.124.236): icmp_req=1 ttl=250 time=15.7 ms
<gzk> 64 bytes from mailitciberia.com (60.191.124.236): icmp_req=2 ttl=250 time=15.8 ms
<gzk> 64 bytes from mailitciberia.com (60.191.124.236): icmp_req=3 ttl=250 time=15.8 ms
<gzk> ^X64 bytes from mailitciberia.com (60.191.124.236): icmp_req=4 ttl=250 time=15.4 ms
<gzk> 64 bytes from mailitciberia.com (60.191.124.236): icmp_req=5 ttl=250 time=15.8 m
<gzk> 我这返回的域名被重定向到电信的垃圾广告站了。
<happyaron> gzk: ...
<Maucat> gzk:ubuntu下应该用ping6这个命令吧
<happyaron> gzk: nslookup mirrors.sohu.com 帮我看看返回的ip是啥
<tang> 请问ubuntu下有没有P2P放电影的那种软件？
<happyaron> tang: ppstream
<gzk> tang, 你说的是ＢＴ下载播放的吧，ＷＩＮ下用qovd，这系统下用ppstream及常规的ＢＴ下载软件
<gzk> Maucat, gzk@gzk-Unknow:~$ ping6 bt.neu6.edu.cn
<gzk> PING bt.neu6.edu.cn(bt.neu.edu.cn) 56 data bytes
<gzk> From 2001:0:53aa:64c:1c54:986c:850a:6df5 icmp_seq=11 Destination unreachable: Address unreachable
<gzk> From 2001:0:53aa:64c:1c54:986c:850a:6df5 icmp_seq=12 Destination unreachable: Address unreachable
<gzk> From 2001:0:53aa:64c:1c54:986c:850a:6df5 icmp_seq=13 Destination unreachable: Address unreachable
<tang> 在哪儿下载PPSTREAM？谢谢
<_xiaoMo> tang, pps
<_xiaoMo> tang, google.
<tang> PPS？
<tang> 到底是啥？
<_xiaoMo> ppstream.
<gzk> tang, sudo apt-get install ppstream
<tang> 在终端输入：sudo apt-get install ppstream？
<gzk> YES
<tang> [sudo] password for tang:
<tang> 正在读取软件包列表... 完成
<tang> 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树
<tang> 正在读取状态信息... 完成
<tang> E: 无法找到软件包 ppstream
<tang> tang@tang-desktop:~$
<tang> ？
<gzk> tang, 你的源是不是没更新
<tang> 怎么更新？
<Colin-shzsc> gzk: 你是不是加了源？
<gzk> sudo apt-get update
<Colin-shzsc> gzk: 或者你用了深度或YLMF的源？
<pocoyo> Colin-shzsc: 在这里谈雨淋麻风的, 要被tjjtds lol  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;-)
<gzk> 我没加源啊。直接可以下载安装的，我只是换了默认的源镜像到163而已。
<Maucat> gzk: sorry,我也没遇到过之类问题,无能为力了...
<tang> : 无法下载 http://cn.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid-updates/multiverse/i18n/Translation-zh_CN.bz2  不能连接到 cn.archive.ubuntu.com：http：
<tang> W: 有一些索引文件不能下载，它们可能被忽略了，也可能转而使用了旧的索引文件。
<^k^> ⇪ title: Connection refused - connect(2) . IN gettitle
<MopperWhite> hello
<Colin-shzsc> 默认镜像的飘过，因为我经常要在联通和电信的网络环境里变换……
<gzk> Maucat, 没事，谢谢，我再找找原因
<^k^> MopperWhite, 好  19:42 
<happyaron> tang: 用 163 源吧
<MopperWhite> suho源是王道
<tang> 怎么用？谢谢
<happyaron> sohu源这几天挂了。
<happyaron> 。。。
<Colin-shzsc> 对了，难道曾经看到过的某雷的wine版本也是163源的？
<gzk> 打开软件中心，找到编辑－软件源
<tang> 然后？
<tang> 找到了
<gzk> wine版的一般都放在google code里的，很少加到官方源里吧
<tang> ？
<gzk> tang, ubuntu软件，有源代码，下载自从里面选163的镜像来用
<Colin-shzsc> 确实，至少是在电信上面搜狐挂了，因为我这里cn.archive.ubuntu.com就是fallback到sohu的……
<tang> 好
<tang> 选163.com那个嘛
<tang> tang@tang-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install ppstream
<tang> E: 无法获得锁 /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: 资源暂时不可用)
<tang> E: 无法锁定管理目录(/var/lib/dpkg/)，是否有其他进程正占用它？
<tang> tang@tang-desktop:~$
<_xiaoMo> 上网找个deb包吧.我的源里没这个.
<MopperWhite> 我的源怎么了？！
<MopperWhite> http://code.bulix.org/p1ir4s-79123
<tang> ubuntu软件中心一直显示正在执行
<Colin-shzsc> 对了，ubuntu有没有联通的源，似乎现有的源不是电信的就是教育网的
<_xiaoMo> MopperWhite, 之前有人说sohu源挂掉了
<MopperWhite> 啊？！
<messi> tang: 你要在线视频？看看这个，至少去年我是试过可以，现在不知道 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=74&t=223582
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - PPS Totem 插件 完美运行（运行不需要root权限，全GUI） PPS官方已取消对Linux的支援
<MopperWhite> 要换源么？
<_xiaoMo> 换被.
<tang> 谢谢messi
<MopperWhite> 163的咋样？
<tang> 163好像也不行
<lainme> tang: pps现在有官方版了，论坛找，无需root去广告的
<MopperWhite> 我家在厦门的话厦大的会好吗？
<tang> 要去下载一个PPS？
<tang> 再来安装？
<lainme> messi: pps totem已经悲剧了
<MopperWhite> ？
<messi> lainme: 咋了？
<lainme> tang: 去pps网站下载或者到论坛找修改的
<lainme> messi: 没咋。。看你提起pps totem插件，以前也用过这个，不过现在已经不行了
<tang> 我换个源，咋软件中心始终在执行呢？
<tang> 好的
<tang> 下载后怎样安装？
<messi> lainme: 现在还是不在线看了，除了看新闻或搞笑的，超过18分钟的都下载过来看。看起来舒服
<Colin-shzsc> 这几天低温竟然我的机器就开始不稳定，昨天是连着两次大写灯闪，今天是X频频崩溃……
<tang> 呵呵
<CyrusYzGTt> 反而低溫，我的機器變暖了，，不熱了
<messi> Colin-shzsc: 你那里得多低的温度啊
<tang> 我今天弄XP系统看见一个说可以清理IE收藏夹的
<Colin-shzsc> 其实也不一定是低温的关系啦，这几天在表哥这里，据说这里有点电压不稳
<tang> 一弄，把我的XP弄得无法开机了，说缺个文件
<Kandu> happyaron: ubuntu 源的 index 數據咋這麼大呢？ update 下得幾分鐘
<tang> 估计再安装XP又不可以了
<MopperWhite> 文件冻住了……
<Colin-shzsc> 上海嘛，其实也就个零下二三度
<MopperWhite> 推介个源呗～～～
<happyaron> Kandu: dunno
<tang> 问你们个问题，装UBUNTU系统是不是要把电脑分区表文件弄坏？
<NoIE> 不是
<tang> 不是？
<renkai> 我是新来的哈
<tang> 它默认安装在哪儿的？
<messi> Colin-shzsc: 一般电源是可以抗电压不稳的吧。台式的话换个电源，笔记本带上电池用。
<CyrusYzGTt> 我是新来的哈
<zkwlx> CyrusYzGTt, …………
<renkai> 终于在移动硬盘上安装成功了
<Colin-shzsc> messi: 没看出我在瞎猜啊……
<Colin-shzsc> 换163源ing...
<CyrusYzGTt> zkwlx§ 這位大牛，怎麼安裝360啊，我用ub1004
<sikao_lfs1> .....
<lainme> .......
<nigojuju_> .............
<CyrusYzGTt> 我是新来的哈
<sikao_lfs1> 安装360。。。。。用的着嘛?
<messi> CyrusYzGTt: 对360有偏爱？
<tang> 好像UBUNTU不装杀毒的吧
<CyrusYzGTt> messi§ 不是，我是新來的哈
<tang> 我就没有杀毒软件
<lainme> 装新来的...
<forensic> 装360？
<messi> CyrusYzGTt: 肯定你装新来的。
<zkwlx> CyrusYzGTt, 不会啊，我只知道windows7用dpkg装QQ
<CyrusYzGTt> 我是新来的哈,怎麼裝office2011
<lainme> CyrusYzGTt: sudo aptitude install office2012
<CyrusYzGTt> ╭∩╮（︶︿︶）╭∩╮鄙视你們！竟然不配合我
<tang> 问问各位：不用装杀毒的吧？
<tang> 我才接触这个系统
<CyrusYzGTt> tang§ 可以不裝，如果不是當高級服務器，就不裝，裝就用clamav
<CyrusYzGTt>  我也才接触这个系统
<tang> 就为了UBUNTU已经把电脑弄得重装了几回系统了
<tang> 我只是自己用，不是做什么服务器
<tang> 哦谢谢你
<CyrusYzGTt> 我也不停yum update無數次
 * zkwlx CyrusYzGTt 是装逼男
<sikao_lfs1> 装嫩。。。。。
<lxfancy> 我一般不用，最好有防火墙
<tang> 装PPS要装36个软件包啊
<_xiaoMo> ....
<CyrusYzGTt> tang§ 妳一定是MM吧，不過最好會用iptables或者selinux就可以
<tang> 防火墙？我的XP系统倒是有防火墙
<tang> 我是男人
<CyrusYzGTt> tang§ 那是爲了依賴，嗯，
<CyrusYzGTt> tang§ 妳是男人，那我就不會答
<zkwlx> …………我嘞个去
<lxfancy> 更糊涂了吧
<tang> 你不会至回答女士的问题吧
<lxfancy> tang: 你就跟他说是女的呗
<sikao_lfs1> 我终于有点回到QQ群里的感觉。
<tang> 哦，那好
<tang> 我是女的
<CyrusYzGTt> tang§ ..也不是，除非你是ee的面首。。哈哈。
<tang> 你可以说了吧
<CyrusYzGTt> tang§ ....人妖？？
<_xiaoMo>  - - `...
<tang> 为了让你回答
<tang> 我就牺牲自己的尊严吧
<CyrusYzGTt> tang§ 不跟人妖或妖人，或變性者說話
<lxfancy> ...
<MopperWhite> 感觉ibus在google docs 下很不给力
<tang> 用这个系统我感觉自己像弱智一样
<_xiaoMo> 何苦为难新人.
<CyrusYzGTt> tang§ 夫道者，有清有濁，有動有靜。天清地濁，天動地靜；男清女濁，男動女靜。降本流末，而生萬物。清者濁之源，動者靜之基。人能常清靜，天地悉皆歸
<tang> 繁体太多
<_xiaoMo> CyrusYzGTt, 我擦.果真是牛人
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 简单配置了下 sawfish，我常用的程序都默认最大化了，更 tiling wm 差不多了
<gzk> tang, 都一样，刚用都这感觉，我也才用这系统４～５天，说起娱乐性能跟ＷＩＮ还有很大一段差距，关键是娱乐软件太少。
<CyrusYzGTt> tang§ 那好吧，那些依賴安裝的，是爲了更好的完成這個pps包的程序
<tang> 恩，我明白了
<lxfancy> tang: 更更晕了....tang你是搞计算机的？
<tang> 主程序我早就下载了，现在等你说的这些附加的东西
<CyrusYzGTt> tang§ 就像你大戰妖精，要糧草先動
<tang> 有点蜗牛的感觉
<tang> 明明只有1.5M
<lxfancy> 这个靠谱，继续...
<gzk> 对了，你们有没有好看点的主题，下面的图标整齐的排在底下，鼠标划过放大显示的那种。
<lxfancy> gzk: 默认主题不给力？
<CyrusYzGTt> 夫人神好清，而心擾之；人心好靜，而慾牽之。常能遣其慾，而心自靜；澄其心，而神自清。自然六慾不生，三毒消滅。所以不能者，為心未澄，慾未遣也。能遣之者，內觀其心，心無其心；外觀其形，形無其形；遠觀其物，物無其物。三者既無，唯見於空。
<lxfancy> gzk: 放大那个是另一种软件了（一般来说
<tang> 相当给力了哦
<gzk> 不给力，为此后来装了那个什么comfi，具体名称也记不起来了，桌面３Ｄ的，给力是给力了，但太卡了。
<CyrusYzGTt>  觀空亦空，空無所空。所空既無，無無亦無。無無既無，湛然常寂。寂無所寂，慾豈能生。慾既不生，即是真靜。真常應物，真常得性。常應常靜，常清靜矣！
<sunwilston> nigojuju_: 朋友，我可以打开www.youtube.com了
<lxfancy> CyrusYzGTt: 你传道呢
<CyrusYzGTt> 如此清靜，漸入真道。既入真道，名為得道。雖名得道，實無所得。為化眾生，名為得道。能悟之者，可傳聖道。
<CyrusYzGTt> lxfancy§ 沒有啊
<tang> 你搞文学的？
<_xiaoMo> gzk, dock?
<tang> 啊
<nigojuju_> sunwilston: 我看到邮件了，呵呵
<lxfancy> 文艺青年？
<CyrusYzGTt> 老君曰：上士無爭，下士好爭。上德不德，下德執德。執著之者，不明道德。  眾生所以不得真道者，為有妄心。既有妄心，即驚其神。既驚其神，即著萬物。既著萬物，即生貪求。既生貪求，即是煩惱。煩惱妄想，憂苦身心，便遭濁辱，流浪生死，常沉苦海，永失真道。
<gzk> 对，就是dock
<_xiaoMo> 上软件中心搜索去吧.那里面有
<nigojuju_> sunwilston: 能看就就好～～呵呵
<_xiaoMo> 原来玩过.没意思.
<lxfancy> gzk: awn docky cairodock
<CyrusYzGTt> 真常之道，悟者自得。得悟道者，常清靜矣！
<lxfancy> gzk: 这几个挺出名
<gzk> lxfancy, 谢谢，我去下载试试
<nigojuju_> CyrusYzGTt: 一切有为法，皆梦幻泡影，如露亦如电，应做如是观
<sunwilston> nigojuju_: 真没想到ipv6有这个功能
<lxfancy> gzk: 说下载感觉好陌生
<CyrusYzGTt> nigojuju_§ 哦，鬼話來的
<sikao_lfs1> .....都清净得道去了？谁来创造美好生活？谁来发展自由软件运动？
<gzk> 直接 apt-get install就可以？
<lxfancy> gzk: 通常下载和安装连在一起，不说下载
<CyrusYzGTt> nigojuju_§ 一切賢聖皆以無爲法而有差別，才是人話
<lxfancy> gzk: 是
<nigojuju_> sunwilston: 就怕以后都IPV6了，就又封IPV6了
<gzk> lxfancy, 三种中哪种好用点，推荐下
<nigojuju_> CyrusYzGTt: 一切法皆平等...
 * CyrusYzGTt 告訴你們吧，ipv6後，可以做到點對點封印和跨省
<lxfancy> gzk: 都好，自己试，不好再换
<gzk> ＩＰＶ６封锁只能封域名，只要能找到合适的ＩＰ６地址添加到hosts就可以解决
<forensic> ipv6后，每人一个ip的话，你干什么都可以被知道
<nigojuju_> forensic: 这么夸张
<lxfancy> sunwilston: 你清华的，紫xx浏览器？哈哈
<sunwilston> lxfancy: chromium
<forensic> 紫xx浏览器牛，不过仅限清华
<gzk> 对紫色好像直接支持ＩＰＶ６的
<hkkk> 紫xx浏览器 我刚试了一下 youtube速度挺快的
<lxfancy> 直连的，当然快
<forensic> 紫xx浏览器，就是为了突破封锁，直接使用google的服务设计的。
<MopperWhite> ？
<gzk> rtorrent的bt下载继续下载是什么快捷键，刚才按了ＣＴＲＬ＋Ｄ暂停，忘了继续的快捷键了
<MopperWhite> 说啥呢？
<apostatedpriest> 熱閙了嘛！新年好，各位。
<tang> PPS到现在还没有下载完
<forensic> pps有这么大么？
<lxfancy> tang: 刚不是说下好了吗
<CyrusYzGTt> ........啥網速，比我的512kpbs還慢
<tang> 什么世道哦
<tang> 附加的东西
<lxfancy> 下依赖吧？
<tang> 恩
<tang> 我拨号的
<lxfancy> 也没那么慢呀，你上哪下的
<tang> 估计1M吧
<CyrusYzGTt> tang§ 沒有那些附加的，你就不能很好的用那個程式了
<tang> 官网
<lxfancy> apt搞不定？
<tang> 现在APT都不可以
<lxfancy> 没换国内源！
<tang> 换了163的啊
<lxfancy> 不是吧！我没装这东东，应该没那么麻烦的
<tang> 我让它选择最佳服务器
<tang> 共348个源？
<lxfancy> .....
<gzk> tang, 估计你是在update或者upgrate整个软件
<CyrusYzGTt> tang§ 在gfw面前ping值在高也沒用，能上得到再說
<lxfancy> 一般要个主源就好
<lxfancy> 163的够了
<gzk> 国内用163是最快的
<lxfancy> 特殊的再说嘛
<tang> 我在四川，不知道那个好用不？
<xiaofan> gzk: fedora的163源？
<xiaofan> tang: 你四川的？哪个城市？
<tang> 属于电信
<lxfancy> 网通的也可以用sohu吧，据说网通线路的
<lxfancy> 电信首选163啰
<CyrusYzGTt> tang§ ..在地震附近？？？
<happyaron> 网通用163跑满了。。
<happyaron> sohu挂了
<tang> 附近
<lxfancy> 挂了？好久没看了
<tang> 有点距离
<CyrusYzGTt> xiaofan§ 163有不同系統的源
<xiaofan> tang: 你名字叫唐灰雄？
<tang> 广安
<CyrusYzGTt> tang§ 應該有點影響的
<tang> 不是
<xiaofan> CyrusYzGTt: 我从没用听说国fedora有国内源
<xiaofan> tang: 真的不是？
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 163
<xiaofan> tang: 你不认识我？》
<CyrusYzGTt> 163 和 cn99就有fedora的
 * edison0354 蛋疼的听2010年的维也纳新年音乐会……
<xiaofan> CY
<tang> 最佳是DORMFORCE。NET？
<xiaofan> CyrusYzGTt: ^_^  看来以后有得地方去了
<tang> 这里面我一个人也不认识
<CyrusYzGTt> xiaofan§ 交大的也有fedora
<xiaofan> tang: 你老家南充是吧？
<tang> 不
<CyrusYzGTt> xiaofan§ ...不懂，什麼有得地方去？
<xiaofan> CyrusYzGTt: 西南交大？
<xiaofan> tang: 那就好
<gzk> 装了docky不错，有点chrome OS的感觉
<CyrusYzGTt> xiaofan§ 上海的
<xiaofan> CyrusYzGTt: 有的源可以加了阿
<xiaofan> CyrusYzGTt: 哦。我回学校加加这些源
<CyrusYzGTt> xiaofan§ 嗯，國外的remi，rpmfusion都有，還有jpackage
<xiaofan> CyrusYzGTt: 我有时候觉得在源里找软件没有在互谅网漫天乱找的感觉好
<CyrusYzGTt> xiaofan§ 我也是現在源裏找，不過有些跟軟件名不同，需要看簡介
<lxfancy> tang: libqt4-core libqt4-dbus libqt4-gui
<lxfancy>      libqt4-network libqt4-webkit libqt4-xml libfuse2 mplayer 就这么多依赖，不是吗，官网写的
<xiaofan> CyrusYzGTt: 那么说，你不喜欢在别的地方找软件？
<xiaofan> CyrusYzGTt: 源里更新不是很快
<lxfancy> tang: 直接apt搞定了
<tang> 好像36个哦
<CyrusYzGTt> xiaofan§ 也不是，我要的基本上的gnu軟件，源裏都有
<iIlL10oO> pptv://0a2dmaeYoKOenZzHraefmq2X
<tang> 你才说7个？
<xiaofan> CyrusYzGTt: 我基本需要的软件源里都没有/
<CyrusYzGTt> xiaofan§ 某些個別的就用版本管理器更新然後編譯，再決定是否安裝
<tang> 说半天，APT就是不可以
<xiaofan> CyrusYzGTt: 那还不如我们下载后自己编译？
<lxfancy> tang: 这些可能会带出另一些，不用管，自动的
<tang> 你们厉害，还可以编译
<CyrusYzGTt> xiaofan§ 用關心更新的git svn cvs什麼的更新方便，
<CyrusYzGTt> xiaofan§ 用管理器更新的git svn cvs什麼的更新方便，
<tang> 我下载这么久，居然安装失败？
<xiaofan> CyrusYzGTt: 那你有没有觉得自己编译的软件和已经编译的软件的性能有什么不同吗？
<tang> 惨了
<CyrusYzGTt> xiaofan§ 沒有，反而自己搞的很少出現內存佔用高
<iIlL10oO> http://ikan.pptv.com/p/TkNZFiJqgcNJ4.htm
<CyrusYzGTt> xiaofan§ 除了基本系統，不太會編譯
<tang> libc-bin的触发器
<xiaofan> CyrusYzGTt: 直接就是make make install 而已
<xiaofan> CyrusYzGTt: 自己编译的软件和已编译的软件性能查很远呢
<CyrusYzGTt> xiaofan§ 不是，有些要編譯地址 etc info man 這些有時不管，會出現在其他地方（這個問題很奇怪）。，，
<tang> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<lainme> tang: 还没装完吧，应该是
<zhousm> 各位，怎么这几天都更新不了啊
<tang> dpkg:另外一个进程已经为数据库加了锁？
<zhousm> 是不是cn.archive.ubuntu.com出了问是
<CyrusYzGTt> xiaofan§ 例如,polipo --prefix=/usr 就是info會跑到 /usr 建立個 info文件夾
<xiaofan> CyrusYzGTt: 呵呵   我反正到现在都没有遇到过问题。看它的说明就可以了
<tang> 啥意思？
<happyaron> zhousm: 是
<happyaron> zhousm: 换163吧
<tang> 我不是白下了
<zhousm> happyaron, 哦
<lxfancy_> tang, 不是，有缓存的
<lainme> tang: 不要几个窗口一起开或者几个命令一起装。一个一个来，或者在一个命令里一起来。
<alvin_rxg> http://is.gd/jTsGd  求证
<CyrusYzGTt> zhousm§ s/問是/問題是吧/ 《《簡稱？
<tang> 我再看看
<lainme> alvin_rxg: 从cache里没看到密码，都是网址，前面有标识符。现在还能看到
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: i wanna put u into ingore list...
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ ...好的，隨便
<alvin_rxg> lainme: -.- 很多网页的登录密码貌似都是 post url 的
 * CyrusYzGTt 天道無親，常與善人
<lainme> alvin_rxg: 这倒是。。
<tang> 这个聊天是不是很美占带宽？
<xiaofan> lainme: 啥意思
<lainme> xiaofan: 什么？
<CyrusYzGTt> s/美/佔 ??
<xiaofan> tang: 我越来越感觉我认识你
<xiaofan> lainme: post url
<kingbo> hostid是指网卡物理地址？
<lxfancy_> tang, 只开这个我这的流量显示0B/s
<MaskRay> RavenChan: sawfish 被我当 tiling wm 用了
<RavenChan> MaskRay, ?
<lainme> xiaofan: 提交地址，一般有查询字符串，比如?search_id=egosearch
<edison0354> xiaofan: 额，你是三系那只妞不？
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 话说等我学了haskell我就去用xmonad= =
<xiaofan> lainme: 哈  看不懂
<tang> PPS需要设置吗？
<tang> PPS连接端口是多少？
<xiaofan> edison0354: ？？？？？？妞？
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 坚持用 sawfish，因为我要学 lisp
<gzk> rhythmbox带的音乐库都是国外的，有没有适合国人的音乐库，在线听音乐不错
<edison0354> xiaofan: 好吧，我们学校一女生也叫你这名字
<gzk> tang, 你的好像特别麻烦，我装了随便一点速度都冲顶。
<tang> 安好无法播放
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 為什麼不用stumpwm?
<CyrusYzGTt> ....
<RavenChan> MaskRay, lisp= =
<xiaofan> edison0354: 小范呢还是小藩？
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 不能和 notification-daemon 一起用
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 囧
<RavenChan> MaskRay, lisp似乎很单纯的样子
<lxfancy_> tang, 上论坛翻翻，也许有总结贴
<xiaofan> 我总算知道lisp了
<lxfancy_> 好单纯的lisp
<edison0354> xiaofan: 都不是……
<zhousm> happyaron,源里的karmic是什么意思啊
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 尽管简单但 features 无数，这真是它魅力所在
<happyaron> zhousm: 9.10
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 比如？
<xiaofan> edison0354: 那就不是3系的妞拉
<edison0354> zhousm: 发行代号
<zhousm> happyaron, 哦，那我的10.04换过来就是了对吧
<zhousm> happyaron, lucid ?
<happyaron> zhousm: 10.04
<happyaron> y
<edison0354> xiaofan: 额
<zhousm> happyaron, 嗯
<tang> 添加 totem-pps 的 PPA 源。
<tang> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/portis25/ppa/ubuntu karmic main
<tang> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/portis25/ppa/ubuntu karmic main
<tang> 论坛上这样说
<tang> 怎么操作啊
<reiv> rep
<NoIE> tang: 那个已经被封杀了。
<NoIE> tang: 您用的是i386操作系统吗？
<tang> 那我怎么看啊
<tang> 386？
<tang> 我不知道
<NoIE> 去pps官方网站下载。
<gzk> tang, 你可以看下这个。http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=301920
<NoIE> tang:
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - [网络电视]pps for Linux
<tang> 我是在官网下的
<lxfancy_> tang, 之前出了一个，11月份出了新的
<NoIE> tang: 遇到什么问题了？
<tang> 点击打开一直缓冲0
<snoop_fy> konsole 里面不能用我自己加到系统里的那些字体，怎么解决？
 * NoIE 我睡了，各位晚安。。。
<zhousm> 这么早就睡？
<tang> GZK说那个怎么去啊
<tang> 一直缓冲
<tang> 睡觉去了，明天再弄，谢谢各位了！晚安
<dell640m> Copy following lines into %windir%\System32\drivers\etc\hosts            //这行转换成linux路径应该是什么？
<wzssyqa> dell640m: 什么意思？
<wzssyqa> dell640m: linux上等效的文件是 /etc/hosts
<dell640m> wzssyqa: 多谢
<edison0354> http://www.flickr.com/photos/53167322@N04/5311381021/
<edison0354> 77房客
<dell640m> wzssyqa: 那么我就把http://www.imallen.com/blog/2010/01/complete-youtube-ipv6-address/里面记录的youtube ipv6放在/etc/hosts里面就可以了？
<wzssyqa> dell640m: 不要问我不河蟹的东西
<wzssyqa> dell640m: 自己琢磨
<dell640m> wzssyqa: 哦
<CyrusYzGTt> 要被封印，就這樣64, 6.4 6-4,6/4,6\4 ,應該可以了
<xiaofan> 请问，有没有哪个著名的软件是用py写的？？
<MaskRay> xiaofan: gentoo portage
<zkwlx> 推荐个py的GUI
<vicwjb> 自带的tk 第三方的  wx gtk qt
<zkwlx> tk就不用说了
<zkwlx> 那三个优缺点是啥？
<Maucat> Saqirilt: 你能在这看到我
<vicwjb> 呃，我用kde 所以推荐qt
<xiaofan> MaskRay: gentoo portage是软件？
<edison0354> MaskRay: 小熊猫是不是pygtk啊？
<AndChat> hi
<dell640m> CyrusYzGTt: 我把youtube 的ipv6都复制到/etc/hosts里面，是不是要重启以太网才能链接到youtube
<^k^> AndChat, 好  21:22 
<vicwjb> gentoo的包管理工具咋个不是软件呢
<CyrusYzGTt> dell640m§ 不需要。。。。重啓ff
<MaskRay> xiaofan: 包管理器啊
<AndChat> I'm android chat
<zkwlx> wx和gtk哪个效果更好
<dell640m> CyrusYzGTt: 那么多记录都是ipv6的么？
<xiaofan> MaskRay: 恩确实  刚查了下
<vicwjb> wx貌似提供的原生的主题效果
<CyrusYzGTt> dell640m§ 。。。。還是用代理吧，很麻煩的說
<AndChat> I'm s速腾的
<dell640m> CyrusYzGTt: 没有配置文档么？ 代理有免费的么？叫什么？我用chrome插件打不开youtube的视频
<AndChat> 嘿嘿
<CyrusYzGTt> dell640m§ ....參考 bbs(dot)fedora(-)zh(dot)org裏面的教程
<vicwjb> 呃 gtk qt哪个好。。。这个容易引起战争。。。至于wx不太了解
<Maucat> 嗯.大家.我用xchat在IPV6的网络下如何给别人传文件呀?
<dell640m> CyrusYzGTt: 非常感谢！！
<AndChat> ／h
<Maucat> 总是说收到来自 ****的有错的 DCC 请求。
<Maucat> * 数据包内容:DCC CHAT chat 0 61089
<Maucat> 没人知道么?
<AndChat> 不知道
<AndChat> 过年刷屏吗？
<AndChat> LOL
<AndChat> 好玩不？
<AndChat> hi
<^k^> AndChat, 好  21:32 
<AndChat> bot,出来
<vicwjb> ^k^: 你好啊
<vicwjb> `h
<AndChat> @^k^
<vicwjb> bot已死，有事烧纸
<AndChat> hi
<^k^> AndChat, 好  21:35 
<AndChat> meiyou
<AndChat> ^_^
<AndChat> o_O
<AndChat> 大小眼
<ime> hello~
<edison0354> ^k^: 机器人又现身了……
<ime> NickServ Group
<ime> NickServ GROUP
<AndChat> ╰_╯
<pocoyo> 请问谁会合成字体？啊/
<CyrusYzGTt> 用fontforge
<vicwjb> 这个应该放狗
<pocoyo> CyrusYzGTt: 我不会用。
<CyrusYzGTt> pocoyo§ 也是圖形程式用的
<edison0354> pocoyo: 我记得有个合成字体的脚本
<edison0354> pocoyo: 论坛上
<pocoyo> edison0354: 看到了 不会用。
<edison0354> pocoyo: 是py脚本吧好像我记得
<alvin_rxg> 干嘛要手动合成呢？ sans, serif 这样的字体族不好么？
<RabbitHair> 老大们，有人在用SCIM google 拼音么
<pocoyo> edison0354: 是。
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 呵呵～这个还好吧？我就感觉挺好看的…哈哈～
<pocoyo> alvin_rxg: 好。
<edison0354> pocoyo: 那chmod +x然后./ooxx.py就行了啊
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 我都是手动最大化，不太习惯最大化…
<edison0354> pocoyo: 里面应该已经定义过解释器了
<edison0354> wzlxx: 同不习惯最大化
<edison0354> wzlxx: 用MAC养成的习惯……
<MaskRay> wzlxx: window rules 可以配置
<pocoyo> edison0354: 那你帮我合吧 monaco+雅黑的就行。
<wzlxx> edison0354: 呵呵～我没用过，我现在主题都是模仿mac的…
<edison0354> pocoyo: 无
<cfy> MaskRay: wzlxx 额。开fvwm后，手动最大化emacs,opera,xterm,然后把tint2拉到最下面。。。
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 嗯，有没有发现好点的主题推荐？我现在基本配置好了…
<wzlxx> cfy: tint2可以不要在这个sawfish里…
<edison0354> pocoyo: 你试试--help下，也许有用法说明
<cfy> wzlxx: 为啥？
<onshoestring> wzixx gnome look
<wzlxx> cfy: 没有用的啊…呵呵…
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 求主题，我现在操作已经快捷了，在设法美化
<cfy> wzlxx: 为啥没用？
<pocoyo> edison0354: 蛋疼 你看都没看。
<wzlxx> MaskRay: http://sawfish.wikia.com/wiki/Themes为用的 aquarius
<edison0354> pocoyo: 俺确实没看……
<wzlxx> cfy: 所有都快捷键…
<gzk> 用dock是个美化的不错选择，如果要终极效果，就装compiz,但不怎么建议，耗资源
 * wzlxx screen里怎么滚屏啊？？？？
<cfy> wzlxx: 最好还是有个panel,不是所有时候都有键盘可用
 * wzlxx 不能和以前一样滚了…
<cfy> wzlxx: shift pageup?
<wzlxx> cfy: 嘿嘿…
<cfy> 比如我在吃东西的时候。。。不想碰键盘。。。还是dvorak布局。。。。
<vicwjb> dvorak 没适应了。。。
<wzlxx> cfy: shift那个不灵啊…
<edison0354> cfy: 我表示我的键盘膜已经无比之脏了……
<cfy> wzlxx: 那不知道咯
<cfy> edison0354: 换键帽？pbt?
<wzlxx> cfy: 哦～
<edison0354> cfy: 键盘膜～
<edison0354> cfy: 扔了换一张就行了……
 * wzlxx 表示没有用过mac,一直在模仿，现在倒想要一个KDE like的主题，哈哈…
<cfy> edison0354: 不喜欢膜。。。膜能有手感么。。。。
<edison0354> cfy: 30多块钱的膜……
<edison0354> cfy: 比原键帽有手感
<cfy> edison0354: 哦？这样的？
<cfy> edison0354: 不喜欢膜。。。
<edison0354> cfy: ……
<edison0354> cfy: 那些廉价膜相当没手感的，20块的也不咋样，30块的就能用了
<snoop_fy> kde 的 konsole 可以设置的字体非常少，有没有知道怎么解决的？
<wzlxx> snoop_fy: 安装字体？
<cfy> edison0354: 你见过有在机械键盘上使用膜的么？
<dell640m> edison0354: 机械键盘？
<edison0354> dell640m: 必然不可能
<snoop_fy> wzlxx: 我安装的字体在konsole里面都不可选。。在别的程序里可以使用
<edison0354> cfy: 俺本本理论上应该不是机械键盘
<cfy> edison0354: 我是机械啊。。。
<dell640m> edison0354: 哦，我用的樱桃薄膜，感觉很好
<edison0354> cfy: 多少钱？
<cfy> edison0354: 600左右吧
<edison0354> cfy: …………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………
<edison0354> cfy: 有钱人！
<edison0354> dell640m: 你那樱桃膜多少米？
<cfy> edison0354: 没钱。。。。。
<edison0354> cfy: 两个600都够NANO了
<cfy> edison0354: nano?
<edison0354> cfy: 忘了你有TOUCH……
<dell640m> edison0354: 好象是120rmb
<edison0354> dell640m: 都是有钱淫
 * wzlxx ==========没用过KDE==========
<cfy> edison0354: 呵呵。
<edison0354> wzlxx: 狠难用的噢
 * wzlxx 一直都想用，就是太大了，如果小一点我肯定用…
<wzlxx> edison0354: 很漂亮…
<edison0354> wzlxx: 不觉得……
<dell640m> edison0354: 不是啊，是我笔记本键盘坏了，怎么都要花100大洋换键盘，不如买个顶级薄膜算了，虽然有点不方便的说
<edison0354> dell640m: 额，笔记本的膜都120大洋
<edison0354> dell640m: 现在的东西好贵啊
<wzlxx> sawfish主题也挺不错的～
<onshoestring> 不是有那种软键盘么
<dell640m> edison0354: 我说的薄膜是薄膜键盘
<edison0354> dell640m: 我不能用贵的，我手出汗厉害，膜很容易脏
<dell640m> edison0354: - -.
<edison0354> dell640m: 额
<edison0354> dell640m: 那东西有手感吗？
<edison0354> dell640m: 没用过
<edison0354> dell640m: 话说笔记本能随便换键盘？
<dell640m> edison0354: 没关系啦，买一个防水的机械键盘，洗澡的时候顺便洗洗键盘
<edison0354> dell640m: 晕，我都用洗洁精挤在键盘膜上洗的
<cfy> 防水的？
<snoop_fy> 没有用kde的么？难道这个问题只有我有？。。
<cfy> ducky 1087容易拆
<dell640m> edison0354: 算是随便吧，就是把前面的壳拆下来，但是原装的笔记本键盘都要300rmb以上
<edison0354> cfy: 很多都放水啊
<cfy> edison0354: 哦？举个例子？
<edison0354> dell640m: 坑爹……
<edison0354> cfy: 我记得双飞燕39块钱的键盘就防水……
<cfy> edison0354: - -!
<vicwjb> snoop_fy: 在kde字体安装程序里装下试试
<huangg> dell640m: 一般的笔记本键盘这是多少钱一个的
<edison0354> cfy: 恩！
<huangg> dell640m: 哪里坏的？
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 去看主题了？看上哪个了？以后要是发现KDE-LIKE的主题了告我啊…
<edison0354> dell640m: 我的键盘顺便管本本散热的，于是手现在听暖和的……
<snoop_fy> vicwjb: 我就是那么安装的，我觉得可能是我装的字体不被系统当成等宽字体，所以在konsole的字体设置里没有列出来
<wzlxx> cfy: 对了，KDE的默认WM是哪个？如果只用它的WM能不能使用主题？
<dell640m> huangg: 有便宜的，100块钱左右能拿下，但是不保质量，我已经换过一个了，在中关村，买的时候说3个月保修，结果用了3个月零几天就怀了个屁的
<apostatedpriest> wzlxx <- KWin
<cfy> wzlxx: 我是fvwm
<apostatedpriest> wzlxx <- KWin 有主題包的。
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 主题没太大讲究，我想配置 dockapps
<snoop_fy> vicwjb: 你的kde的konsole用什么字体的？
<dell640m> edison0354: 这也行....
<wzlxx> MaskRay: DOCK？？？
<wzlxx> apostatedpriest: 谁的主题包？
<edison0354> wzlxx: kwin
<huangg> dell640m: 一般本本的键盘都是哪里出了问题来着
<apostatedpriest> wzlxx <- KWin的。
<dell640m> huangg: 排线！！！
<wzlxx> apostatedpriest: 哦…我当以为是其他的WM的kwin主题包呢…
<apostatedpriest> wzlxx <- KWin 的主題包在 www.kde-look.org 有無數。
<vicwjb> snoop_fy: 我用fontconfig 设置的字体。。然后选的就是bitstream啊
<dell640m> huangg: 一两个键子怀了还好说，关键是排线一坏，没法修
<vicwjb> wzlxx: kde-look 海量的主题。。不过我还是喜欢默认的air
<snoop_fy> vicwjb: 哦，这个字体也是可以设置的，主要是我自己加的 Yahei Mono 和 Monaco 不能设置
<vicwjb> snoop_fy: 你要在fontconfig里把这两个字体加到字体族里 然后选择就可以了
<wzlxx> vicwjb: 我也是喜欢默认的那个…
<snoop_fy> vicwjb: 我去找找
<vicwjb> snoop_fy: 我安装的其他字体 在konsole里也没有。但是可以fontconfig设置字体顺序 然后选择一下 就可以中文用你的字体 英文用你选择的字体了
<snoop_fy> vicwjb: 难道用那个字体安装工具，不会进行这方面的操作？我别的KDE程序里都恩嗯正常选择这些字体阿
<dell640m> 我是在是不会翻墙了，谁告诉我，我送他一个豆瓣豆子！！！！！
<vicwjb> 貌似就konsole有这毛病
<Kandu> cfy: 剛看到一個宏很好用，可以由一個指向結構內數據的指針得到此結構的地址
<apostatedpriest> vicwjb <- 不是 Konsole 一定要字體文件標識它是 Monospace 才能用。
<dell640m> 送豆瓣豆子，告诉我免费的翻墙方法，必须能看视频的
<huangg> dell640m: è°¢
<CyrusYzGTt> dell640m§ 我不用douban
<Kandu> cfy: #define structof(type, field, ptr) ((type *) (((char *) (ptr)) - offsetof(type, field)))
<Kandu> #define offsetof(type, ident)	((size_t) (unsigned long) &((type *)0)->ident)
<onshoestring> vps要花钱的
<cfy> Kandu: 我没里理解错吧？通过int * a, a=xxxx,然后通过a+33得到a?
<wzlxx> MaskRay: dock也用不着了，只有好看了…
<onshoestring> FG好像不能看视频
<dell640m> CyrusYzGTt: 哦，你还在啊，我去FOREDA没有看见你说的miredo配置方法
<apostatedpriest> dell640m <- 免費嗎？目田門要不要？
<vicwjb> apostatedpriest: 喔喔。。原来褥子
<apostatedpriest> onshoestring <- 還可以了。
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 就是为了好看………我对操作快捷的要求已经满足了
<CyrusYzGTt> dell640m§ ....我說的是tor,其實tor也很快的，加上她們說tor不好用，人少，
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 哈哈…
<onshoestring> FG要wine
<wzlxx> MaskRay: wbar吧…
<apostatedpriest> vicwjb <- 而且這個設計很惡心。比如inconsolata字體，雖然表面上是等寬的，但是加粗字要比正常字要寛。
<onshoestring> tor确实不好
<Kandu> cfy: 有沒有看到頭大？
<CyrusYzGTt> dell640m§ 而且如果是沒有機密的話，用tor看youtube也不錯,我也用tor看tor
<snoop_fy> vicwjb: OK，解决了。。
<snoop_fy> vicwjb: 成功设置成Monaco
<CyrusYzGTt> dell640m§ 而且如果是沒有機密的話，用tor看youtube也不錯,我也用tor看youtube
<dell640m> apostatedpriest: 可以看视频么，其实我不翻墙，我朋友想去草榴和youtube,我是帮他们问的
<vicwjb> snoop_fy: 呵呵
<cfy> Kandu: 我在想。是不是通过成员大小，然后倒推？
<MaskRay> wzlxx: http://www.fvwm.org/screenshots/desktops/Pierre-Eric_Marchandet-1600x1200/screenshot.jpg 右边是什么？
<snoop_fy> vicwjb: 纠结好几天了，原来他娘的直接在配置文件里写上字体的名字就够了，唉，我太相信这个gui了。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 这样不是要所有成员都一样大小？
<dell640m> CyrusYzGTt: tor就叫tor么？我朋友就是看看老牌子的黄色网站和youtube
<apostatedpriest> dell640m <- 可以，我原來就能看。
<CyrusYzGTt> dell640m§ 那個論壇有教程，只要你安裝了，配置差不多
<onshoestring> win下还是FG方便
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 选择壁纸的吧…
<onshoestring> 老牌子是什么牌子 草刘？
<dell640m> apostatedpriest: 就叫目田门么？
<cfy> Kandu: ident是啥？
<dell640m> onshoestring: 我也只知道草榴，他们说还有很多，我也没细问，你要想知道，我明天问问
<apostatedpriest> dell640m <- 目田上面加一撇……
<AndChat> 19fff
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 这菜单不错啊，我也想要那样的菜单
<apostatedpriest> dell640m <- Usejump 也不錯。
<apostatedpriest> 我記得還有個很出名的
<dell640m> apostatedpriest: 哦，:-)
<Kandu> cfy: 唔，你沒學過 c 語言？
<cfy> Kandu: 好吧。。。。没学好。。。。
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 汗…不知道sawfish能不能配置出来，反正我的菜单是默认的，我没动…有了dock还要什么菜单呢？有了jump-or-exec 菜单dock，panel都可以不要…
<vicwjb> 郁闷啊，fcitx崩溃把kopete都弄死了
<dell640m> CyrusYzGTt: 嗯，那么，那个ipv6没戏了？
<apostatedpriest> 這麼多人用 ERC 的呀。
<CyrusYzGTt> dell640m§ 什麼沒戲？
<apostatedpriest> reiv 剛才在？？？？我錯了。
<Kandu> cfy: 唔，你居然學過 c 語言 XD
<cfy> Kandu: ...啥啊。。。
<vicwjb> emacs偏执狂都用erc
<gzk> 如何查看网络流量占用具体由哪个程序引起，我一开机，流出量就封顶，找了半天，没找到原因
<cfy> 肯定erc
<cfy> 不erc用啥？
<dell640m> CyrusYzGTt: 我是说不好配置么？
<snoop_fy> vicwjb: emacs非偏执狂用什么..?
<Kandu> cfy: ^_^
<dell640m> CyrusYzGTt: miredo
<cfy> Kandu: 不明白阿。。。。ident是啥？
<Kandu> cfy: 再次證明了 c 語言語法的模糊性
<apostatedpriest> vicwjb <- 我支持 vi 的做好一件事的還原論觀點。強烈BS Emacs 和 Perl 這些個攪和的。
<vicwjb> snoop_fy: 俺用kopete 哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> dell640m§ 不是，ipv6那個一安裝基本可用
<cfy> Kandu: 说阿。。。
<wzlxx> apostatedpriest: perl????
<cfy> 阿。。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 出来。。。
<snoop_fy> vicwjb: :)
<cfy> 连着perl一起bs?
<MaskRay> cfy; ?
<apostatedpriest> 好像我開地圖炮了？
<vicwjb> 额额额。。这个打击面太大了
<apostatedpriest> 消失了我
<cfy> MaskRay:  apostatedpriest 你看这个
 * wzlxx perl很强吗？
<cfy> wzlxx: 除了数学。。。
<apostatedpriest> wzlxx <- 很強，除了數學什麼都能做。
<cfy> 不过数学可以用ocatve啥的绕过
<cfy> 实在不行上C...
<vicwjb> 俺对perl好奇 没心情学。。
<wzlxx> 除了數學什麼都能做？？？？？？？
<apostatedpriest> wzlxx <- 我學生物信息學的時候做序列比對，都被要求學Perl……
<cfy> wzlxx: 不是。。。。
<MaskRay> apostatedpriest: 地图炮命中率都很低的
<cfy> wzlxx: 是数学不好。。。不是不能
<Kandu> cfy: busying 你自己琢磨 o(∩_∩)o
<apostatedpriest> MaskRay <- 是嗎？那是敵對單位的低吧。
<cfy> Kandu: 额。。。。。。
<vicwjb> apostatedpriest: perl做那个正好啊 。。。。。文本操作无人你能及
<happyaron> 总被一个号骚扰咋办？
<cfy> happyaron: 110
<vicwjb> happyaron: 啥号？
<happyaron> cfy: 没好使
<happyaron> vicwjb: 手机
<vicwjb> happyaron: 没有黑名单？
<apostatedpriest> vicwjb <- Haskell + CPAN for Haskell 或者其它用上類似的庫功能都是一樣的。其它的還好學些。
<cfy> happyaron: 啥？
<happyaron> vicwjb: 没
<wzlxx> cfy: 看到很多的perl和python比较的…让人头疼…
 * Kandu afk
<happyaron> cfy: 110说给处理了，但是刚才又打来电话
<cfy> wzlxx: 一般来说。数学不行。其他的perl很不错。
<edison0354> dell640m: 你键盘是啥接口的，排线咋坏了？
<cfy> happyaron: 那不知道。。。要不你和他谈谈心。。。。。
<vicwjb> happyaron: 那你杯具了
<happyaron> cfy: 没有
<happyaron> vicwjb: 有没有损点的办法？
<heiher> Linux 有没有星号密码查看器？
<cfy> happyaron: 我记得，shlug里有讨论过
<MaskRay> cfy: 这矛头直接指向了我们啊
<dell640m> edison0354: 笔记本键盘啊，都是排线接到主板上的
<cfy> MaskRay: 阿。。。貌似是。。。。
<vicwjb> happyaron: 阿，把他号码 发老军医去好了
<happyaron> vicwjb: 那是啥？
<wzlxx> cfy: 那学会了perl+lisp就成牛人了…
<edison0354> dell640m: 我是PS/2接口的
<cfy> happyaron: 用同样的方法整他怎么样？
<happyaron> cfy: 大概咋样整？
<cfy> wzlxx: 你把perl学好就足够nb了。
<vicwjb> happyaron: 就是老军医广告联系方式换上骚扰你的号码呗
<cfy> happyaron: 我查查资料
<dell640m> edison0354: 你笔记本键盘是ps/2?????
<happyaron> cfy: thanks
<edison0354> happyaron: 用clifetion，写个脚本，每隔几十秒发一条信息，开机就挂着
<edison0354> dell640m: 很多笔记本都是PS/2
<happyaron> edison0354: 啊，好强。。。
<wzlxx> clifetio是啥？
<apostatedpriest> happyaron <- 搞個彩铃，就說請打你們派出所的電話。
<cfy> ghosTM55: 在不？
<edison0354> happyaron: 也可以帮你写厕所门上，同性恋交友……
<cfy> happyaron: ghosTM55 貌似知道
<happyaron> apostatedpriest: 还有别人打电话呢。
<happyaron> edison0354: 。。。这个
<Destine> edison0354, 好也～
<happyaron> edison0354: 找个网站发交友？
<apostatedpriest> happyaron <- 和他們說下就成了。
<dell640m> edison0354: 孤落寡闻了
<edison0354> Destine: 你咋忽然冒出来了……
<wzlxx> cfy: python呢？
<cfy> happyaron: 试试 '呼死你'
<vicwjb> happyaron: 我想知道你为啥被骚扰
<edison0354> happyaron: 写高校厕所门上就行了
<apostatedpriest> happyaron <- 在天涯上寫個帖子就可以了。
<happyaron> apostatedpriest: 呃
<happyaron> cfy: 太牛了
 * wzlxx unix世界到处到是2选1的情况…
<edison0354> dell640m: 装过黑苹果就知道了，好像大部分都是PS/2
<happyaron> vicwjb: 以前同学换号了，我给老号发的新年快乐
<cfy> wzlxx: 你可以两个都学。。。
<apostatedpriest> happyaron <- 在天涯上寫個帖子，像小月月這樣的，把他手機留上
<happyaron> vicwjb: 然后就被骚扰了。
<happyaron> apostatedpriest: 。。。牛。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 这样都被骚扰。。。
<happyaron> edison0354: 能行么？
<pocoyo> apostatedpriest: hoho～～>:-) :-(
<vicwjb> happyaron: 你。。。我无语了。。。
<apostatedpriest> pocoyo <- Hello
<edison0354> happyaron: 不知道有没有人真的去打那种电话……
<happyaron> vicwjb: 唉。
<happyaron> edison0354: 不知道。
<vicwjb> happyaron: 直接去网上各个站发广告。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 买个GSM短信猫模块，利用厂商提供的API，写个拨号程序，每小时大100次，响一下挂机。。
<edison0354> happyaron: 反正到处厕所门上都有
<happyaron> vicwjb: ok
<cfy> happyaron: Nick zheng说的
<dell640m> edison0354: 黑苹果我都没见过，苹果我都没用过，哎...你才是有钱人！！
<happyaron> cfy: 这个有成本啊，想要零消费的。
<happyaron> edison0354: 问题是有没有人打啊
<cfy> happyaron: 不清楚。你问问 ghosTM55 ,他说他对别人电话ddos过。。。。。
<edison0354> happyaron: 最经典的是“男儿身，女儿心，寻找真心人同租”
<vicwjb> happyaron: 你就放心把 网上大把的闲人
<edison0354> happyaron: 反正我没打过……
<happyaron> edison0354: ...
<happyaron> Destine: ^
<happyaron> vicwjb: 哦。
<happyaron> edison0354: :D
<Destine> happyaron, 好也～～
<edison0354> dell640m: 黑苹果的意思就是在普通PC机上装MACOS
<happyaron> Destine: edison0354 这也太猛了。
<Destine> edison0354, 各种谢谢～～～～
<edison0354> cfy: 电话都能ddos？
<cfy> wzlxx: py不错。不过我不喜欢。
<dell640m> edison0354: 切～～～
<happyaron> cfy: 咋ddos的？
<cfy> edison0354: 你问 ghosTM55 ，我不清楚阿
<wzlxx> cfy: 为嘛？
<vicwjb> 说个故事啊，，高中的时候整我们老师，直接用他 的手机号在北京定了一个星期的总统套房。。后来老师悲催了
<edison0354> Destine: 不会真要写吧？
<edison0354> cfy: 没需求……
<Destine> edison0354, 要！
<cfy> happyaron: edison0354  : ghosTM55 在邮件列表里说他做过。。。。我不清楚。。。
<edison0354> vicwjb: 汗！
<happyaron> cfy: 太抢了。
<cfy> wzlxx: perl好。快学。。。
<wzlxx> cfy: 不是说那个可以测试其他代码吗？链接起来…
<edison0354> Destine: 还得去找个记号笔……
<happyaron> 太强了
<cfy> wzlxx: 再不学没机会了。。。。
<wzlxx> cfy: 晕～我在看lisp
<cfy> wzlxx: lol
<wzlxx> cfy: 为什么？
<cfy> wzlxx: 看完，马上看perl
<happyaron> edison0354: 呃。
<wzlxx> cfy: 为什么不学就没机会了？
<vicwjb> wzlxx: common lisp 和scheme哪个好点？
<cfy> wzlxx: 不为啥。。。。你在问一个用perl的。。。
<apostatedpriest> wzlxx <- 你也在看 LISP？以後有事請教你了。
<wzlxx> vicwjb: 我看scheme
<cfy> wzlxx: 难道你指望他说perl烂。。。py好么。。。
<apostatedpriest> vicwjb <- 個人喜歡 Scheme，因為 SICP 經典呀。
<cfy> wzlxx: 随便说的。。。
<apostatedpriest> cfy <- 上次是你說 CL 都忘完了吧？
<cfy> apostatedpriest: 嗯。我还在看。。。。。
<cfy> 不影响perl阿。
<wzlxx> cfy:  <cfy> wzlxx: 再不学没机会了。。。。  晕…
 * wzlxx 呵呵…
<vicwjb> 其实我是想研究一下 然后去开发点autolisp
<cfy> wzlxx: 哈哈。
<wzlxx> cfy: perl是UNIX世界里的神…
<apostatedpriest> vicwjb <- 開發點autolisp？注意用詞？
<nigojuju> 请问，为什么我的系统可以播放mp3，但是ffmpeg却告诉我不支持mp3
<edison0354> happyaron: 你现在可以先顺手写一个clifetion脚本，不过非好友不知道能不能发过去……
<apostatedpriest> wzlxx <- s/神/渣……
<edison0354> happyaron: 要先注册个马甲再发～
<vicwjb> apostatedpriest: 阿 是autolisp程序。。。
<edison0354> nigojuju: ffmpeg怎么可能不支持mp3?
<happyaron> edison0354: 呃。
<cfy> nigojuju: gentoo?
<wzlxx> 不讨论，需求什么就学什么…
<vicwjb> 貌似lisp快成程序界的神了。。。。
<wzlxx> cfy: 会了perl是不是awk, sed什么的都是浮云了…
<wzlxx> cfy: 还有shell
<nigojuju> edison0354: Unsupported codec for output stream #0.0
<cfy> nigojuju: 可能是编译的时候，没有编译mp3支持
<nigojuju> cfy: 不是不是,ubuntu...
<cfy> wzlxx: 不会。你会了perl,awk,sed是浮云
<cfy> wzlxx: 不会。你会了perl,那awk,sed是浮云
<edison0354> cfy: 有人蛋疼到专门去disable一个decoder吗？
<nigojuju> ffmpeg也是apt-get 下载的
<edison0354> cfy: 默认是全开启的啊
<cfy> wzlxx: lisp只是nb.
<cfy> edison0354: 我是gentoo!!!
<wzlxx> cfy: 呵呵…
<nigojuju> edison0354: 我也很奇怪，我的视频和音频软件都支持
<cfy> edison0354: gentoo就可以这样。。。。哈哈。不过我没试过。。。
<AndChat> update
<wzlxx> cfy: 我一直不会用sed
<dell640m> 有人用fedora么，据说vesion14很棒？？
<nigojuju> edison0354: 结果想把一个mp3给转换成wav，告诉我不支持
<wzlxx> cfy: 也不会awk
<cfy> wzlxx: nb在某一方面好用
<edison0354> cfy: ffmpeg编译的时候是可以的……
<edison0354> cfy: 这东西俺编译过
<nigojuju> edison0354: 而从flv直接提取wav就行
<nigojuju> edison0354: 从flv提取mp3不行
<wzlxx> cfy: PERL　　ＮＢ在什么地方都可以用？
<vicwjb> lisp写gui方便不？
<edison0354> nigojuju: 汗
<cfy> wzlxx: 像lisp这样编写perl,也会nb
<cfy> wzlxx: 除了数学不好。
<wzlxx> cfy: 呵呵…
<edison0354> cfy: 貌似python的数学还可以？
<cfy> edison0354: py不是数学很好么？
<edison0354> cfy: 好像是
<cfy> 反正是比perl好多了。。。。
<edison0354> cfy: 某些方面好像比matlab,mathematica都好
<cfy> edison0354: 那我不清楚。
<edison0354> cfy: 都是传说～没用过不知道……
<vicwjb> 貌似py的矩阵不错啊。。。。据说啊
<cfy> edison0354: 不过octave啥的都是gentoo写的。估计不会烂
<cfy> 说错了。。。
<cfy> fortran....
<nigojuju> cfy: 有啥好的建议没有啊
<edison0354> cfy: octave是啥？
<nigojuju> edison0354: 咋办啊？
<cfy> nigojuju: 没有。你还是vsftpd吧
<edison0354> cfy: fortran不就专门做数学的嘛……
<edison0354> nigojuju: 不知道……
<cfy> nigojuju: 你再问问
<cfy> edison0354: 一个类似matlab的开源的程序。fortran写的
<nigojuju> 好，谢谢啦
<edison0354> nigojuju: 直接用转码器，不转视频，音频用复制……
<edison0354> nigojuju: 肯定可以
<cfy> edison0354: 嗯。是啊。所以我觉得不会差
<edison0354> nigojuju: 问题就是太蛋疼了6
<nigojuju> edison0354: 啥是转码器
<nigojuju> edison0354: 要是太复杂，就算了
<edison0354> nigojuju: 就转格式的
<edison0354> nigojuju: 这方法有点蛋疼了
<nigojuju> edison0354: 我用ffmpeg就是想通杀的...谁知道....
<nigojuju> edison0354: 呵呵，thanks
<edison0354> nigojuju: 你试试mplayer
<cfy> nigojuju: 可能是文件坏了。。。
<cfy> 或者ffmpeg不认？
<edison0354> nigojuju: 不过man里面说不保证除了vob.dat意外的提取出来的音频流，视频流能用
<nigojuju> cfy: 这.....可是能播放啊，而且有几百个mp3呢
<edison0354> nigojuju: Mplayer有个-dump-audio还啥来者，就提音频的
<nigojuju> 我去网上再找找
<gzk> mplayer有GUI吗，安装好后好像只有命令行操作
<cfy> nigojuju: 啥错误？
<wzlxx> cfy: 我好像还有几个perl的教程呢…哈哈…早下了，但没有看过…
<edison0354> gzk: 你想说mencoder吧？
<cfy> wzlxx: 我不是有传么？
<cfy> gzk: smplayer
<nigojuju> 下面的是错误提示
<nigojuju> Input #0, mp3, from 'fable - dream version.mp3':
<nigojuju>   Duration: 00:07:15.01, start: 0.000000, bitrate: 134 kb/s
<nigojuju>     Stream #0.0: Audio: mp3, 44100 Hz, stereo, s16, 112 kb/s
<nigojuju> File 'fable.mp3' already exists. Overwrite ? [y/N] y
<nigojuju> Output #0, mp3, to 'fable.mp3':
<nigojuju>     Stream #0.0: Audio: 0x0000, 44100 Hz, stereo, s16, 128 kb/s
<wzlxx> 你传的太大了，我用别人的网，下载别人就不能游戏了…
<nigojuju> Stream mapping:
<^k^> nigojuju:...,谁说话这么快,请勿Flood，超过4行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<CyrusYzGTt> nigojuju§ 当前的话题为: Please use utf-8 charset|今天还是没有讲座|论坛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn |维基 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn |直接提问 耐心等待 参看 http://is.gd/5uCDQ |勿Flood 程序片段贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图 http://imagebin.ca |使用机器人请私聊|日志 http://tinyurl.com/ubuntu-cn 今天日志 http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 首页
<edison0354> 囧
<cfy> 我就知道要悲剧
<cfy> nigojuju:  把你的命令贴下
<CyrusYzGTt> nigojuju§ 去 fpaste.org貼
<wzlxx> cfy: 有什么好一点的dock？小点的，容易配置的…
<nigojuju> ffmpeg -i fable\ -\ dream\ version.mp3 -ab 128000 fable.mp3
<wzlxx> cfy: 最好不配置直接用…哈哈…
<cfy> 我是是
<nigojuju> 㓏
<gzk> edison0354, mencoder最多算是个解码器之类的吧，我是要播放器GUI界面
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 能让dock在用的时候到最上面就牛了…
<gzk> cfy ，smplayer就是mplyer的GUI？
<nigojuju> 我要撞墙了
<cfy> wzlxx: 我不知道啥是dock...
<cfy> gzk: 差不多。不是官方的把。
<CyrusYzGTt> smplaye  即sm 是qt gui
<edison0354> gzk: mencoder就是encoder……你问GUI，一般会想到问mencoder的……因为mplayer的很多……
<edison0354> gzk: smplayer,gmplayer,gnome mplayer
<gzk> cfy, dock就是那种界面比较炫的，鼠标滑过，图标变大，跟chrome os的图标一样，比较好看
<wzlxx> cfy: 汗…
<nigojuju> edison0354: 不好意思
<nigojuju> gzk: 不好意思
<edison0354> cfy: 你咋不知道啥是dock……
<gzk> edison0354, 好的，谢谢
<cfy> nigojuju: 我这里可以。。。。
<nigojuju> 我命令错了
<nigojuju> ....
<cfy> edison0354: 是啥？我想知道
 * wzlxx 用mplayer最好不要用gui
<edison0354> cf身为MAC党，俺表示很伤心
<edison0354> nigojuju: 汗！
<cfy> edison0354: 我？
<cfy> nigojuju: 哪里错了？
<nigojuju> 我把mp3转mp3
<nigojuju> 我日
<cfy> ?
<cfy> 那也不会出错阿
<edison0354> nigojuju: 我表示没用过ffmpeg做encode
<cfy> gzk: 哦。。。。
<nigojuju> ffmpeg -i fable\ -\ dream\ version.mp3 -ab 128000 fable.mp3
<nigojuju> ffmpeg -i fable\ -\ dream\ version.mp3 -ab 128000 fable.mp3
<edison0354> cfy: Google DOCK
<voidprayer> 強力推薦 gnome-mplayer 確實好用。
<edison0354> cfy: 直接看图片
<cfy> edison0354: okay...
<nigojuju> 最后改成wav就能正确运行
<edison0354> cfy: 然后你就知道了
<edison0354> voidprayer: smplayer功能多些～
<nigojuju> gnome-mplayer有多好？
<wzlxx> edison0354:  有什么好一点的dock？小点的，容易配置的…
<edison0354> nigojuju: 至少它是GTK的……
<edison0354> wzlxx: 只用MAC原装DOCK
<edison0354> wzlxx: 传说docky不错，没用过
<wzlxx> edison0354: 没有MAC的很伤心…
<nigojuju> -rwx------ 1 nigo nigo 7.0M 2010-12-31 11:13 fable - dream version.mp3
<nigojuju> -rwx------ 1 nigo nigo  74M 2011-01-01 22:44 fable.wav
<edison0354> wzlxx: MAC里面无线网卡无驱动，俺也很伤心
<nigojuju> 这转换后不得了啊
<edison0354> nigojuju: 你不要发了，小心被T
<nigojuju> edison0354: 两行应该没事吧
<dell640m> 飞信可以在命令行使用了？
<cfy> dell640m: 是的。
<edison0354> nigojuju: 你可以压一下嘛
<wzlxx> edison0354: 没有mac用的人这就高兴了，哈哈…
<edison0354> dell640m: 可以
<cfy> edison0354: 听说是独立的。
<edison0354> wzlxx: ？
<voidprayer> edison0354 >> no gtk in kde, no qt in gnome
<edison0354> cfy: 啥？
<cfy> nigojuju: 你想转换成啥？
<nigojuju> edison0354: 74MB啊
<CyrusYzGTt> dell640m§ 嗯，不過貌似很麻煩，最好寫個腳本
<cfy> edison0354: 发错
<edison0354> voidprayer: 额
<cfy> dell640m: 是的
<dell640m> cfy: 移动居然作出这个决策简直让我目瞪口呆
<edison0354> nigojuju: 必然啊，WAV无压缩的
<cfy> dell640m: 啥决策？
<gzk> wzlxx, 用docky不错，我刚装上
<nigojuju> edison0354: 原来如此～
<edison0354> dell640m: 额，是levin他们写的……
<edison0354> dell640m: 不是移动的事……
<dell640m> CyrusYzGTt: 不可思议的移动
<wzlxx> gzk: 多大？
<nigojuju> 谢谢～
<CyrusYzGTt> dell640m§ ..不關移動的事，是偉大的大牛寫的
<dell640m> edison0354: 可是至少移动开放了，总比扣扣强
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: 你还魂了？
<gzk> wzlxx, 不大，你sudo apt-get install docky 一会就装上了。
<CyrusYzGTt> edison0354§ ...什麼意思
<cfy> dell640m: 听说是抓包抓出来的
<edison0354> dell640m: 移动只用DLL的形式开放了API，是levin破解出来然后做的openfetion
<cfy> dell640m: 不是开发标准弄出来的。
<wzlxx> gzk: 我没gnome
<cfy> dell640m: 哦。。。是api
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: 刚刚看到你/ quit了
<cfy> dell640m: 哈哈，我是乱说的。
<dell640m> CyrusYzGTt: 扣扣不支持第三方的
<edison0354> dell640m: 恩，切身利益
<CyrusYzGTt> edison0354§ 嗯，我剛剛不小心用了vpn就退出下，更新tor的橋
<gzk> 我现在一进ubuntu上传量就封顶，根本不敢进ubuntu了，室友网游卡得要命，有什么程序可以查看具体流量产生于哪个软件的吗
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: 不用TOR好久
<gzk> wzlxx, 你用KDE?
<CyrusYzGTt> dell640m§ 貌似QQ在webqq有開放api
<dell640m> edison0354: cfy:cyrusYzGTt:原来如此
<wzlxx> gzk: sawfish
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: 不可能把
<CyrusYzGTt> edison0354§ 你們不用，我的速度就很快
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: ？
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: ……
<gzk> wzlxx, 这我不了解，我用的是ubuntu的默认的，具体的我想应该差不多吧
<CyrusYzGTt> edison0354§ 我那個是freevpn
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: 要是没人用，你也没速度
<CyrusYzGTt> edison0354§ 快過期了
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: vpn啊
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: 不喜欢VPN
<gzk> 用SSH一样
<nigojuju> gzk: 是不是ubuntuone
<CyrusYzGTt> edison0354§ tor不止天朝百姓用的南極也有人用
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: 比较偏向ssh
<edison0354> nigojuju: 牛……
<gzk> nigojuju, 什么ubuntuone
<CyrusYzGTt> edison0354§ 我一般也用freessh
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: 求free的ssh
<edison0354> gzk: 类似dropbox
<CyrusYzGTt> edison0354§ 去問 atcho MM
<nigojuju> .......
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: 谁？
<CyrusYzGTt> edison0354§ 去問 atcho MM
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: 不认识……
<CyrusYzGTt> edison0354§ 在這個irc就是了，你等她吧
<gzk> edison0354, dropbox是同步网盘，你发错人了吧
 * wzlxx 不用dock了…没有特效的人用了也不好看…
<gzk> edison0354, 噢，不好意思
<gzk> 你的意思是我装了同步类软件，但我没装
<wzlxx> 0 packages upgraded, 60 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<wzlxx> Need to get 15.5 MB of archives. After unpacking 54.6 MB will be used.
<wzlxx> Do you want to continue? [Y/n/?] n
<wzlxx>  
<CyrusYzGTt> +p wzlxx
<gzk> 我就是想找个可以查看具体网络流量的软件，就像WIN下的netlimiter可以查看每个应用程序分别占用了多少流量
<wzlxx> CyrusYzGTt: 没有，哈哈…
<CyrusYzGTt> gzk§ GNOME的系統監視器，或者用cli的
<CyrusYzGTt> wzlxx§ 還有種子麼，昨天下載完了
<wzlxx> CyrusYzGTt: ？？？？
<voidprayer> 悲劇了。
<gzk> CyrusYzGTt, 关键是gnome的系统监视器只有个总流量，没有具体的流量来源。cli是什么
<gzk> 种子网上一抓一大巴。
<CyrusYzGTt> gzk§ 那就用 netstat 具體什麼參數自己看--help
<wzlxx> CyrusYzGTt: 神马种子？
<CyrusYzGTt> gzk§ 我要無碼，高素質的MM
<CyrusYzGTt> wzlxx§ 動作大片，無碼的
<wzlxx> CyrusYzGTt: 哥不是那种人…
<CyrusYzGTt> wzlxx§ 動作大片，無碼的  高素質的
<CyrusYzGTt> wzlxx§ 那姐姐你，一定很悶騷
<yazi> amule里面搜苍井空
<gzk> CyrusYzGTt, 日本爱情动作片，不过你的这种要求，比较难，一般高素质的都是步兵，骑兵的素质一般不行。
<CyrusYzGTt> yazi§ 我用mldonkey
<pocoyo> yazi: hoho～～>:-) :-(
<edison0354> cfy: 我从web界面上来了
<yazi> 嗯    我是教育网  用神马都差不多。。。
<cfy> edison0354: ....，试试erc...
<yazi>     有时能有几百K
<CyrusYzGTt> gzk§ 那我看午夜兇靈好了
<edison0354> cfy: 是网的问题，不是client
<CyrusYzGTt> gzk§ 不過，我怕怕，需要plmm
<wzlxx> edison0354: 强烈推荐erc
<cfy> edison0354: ?6667不行？
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 6667不是加密協議的端口
<edison0354> cfy: 教育网去国外，你懂得
<edison0354> cfy: 是connect time out
<cfy> edison0354: 哦。。。。。
<wzlxx> CyrusYzGTt: 有个叫二宫亚希的很不错啊…推荐…
<gzk> CyrusYzGTt, 这种少看吧，没什么意思，看点香港的绝版三级还有点意思
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: ?
<edison0354> cfy: 不过我很诡异的上不了SSL
<edison0354> wzlxx: 怎么我刚走这么长时间，话题转变就这么大……
<CyrusYzGTt> wzlxx§ 我看道源心經好了，
<cfy> edison0354: 额。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> gzk§ 看御劍三決
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: 额，SSL要用另外的端口？
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 一邊去
<CyrusYzGTt> edison0354§ 啥？
<wzlxx> CyrusYzGTt: 哈哈…
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt:  <CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 6667不是加密協議的端口
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: 神马意思？
<CyrusYzGTt> edison0354§ 用ssl加密，就要其他端口，
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: 多少？
<CyrusYzGTt> edison0354§ 6667對於有沒有進入irc的是明文
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: ssl的端口是多少？
<CyrusYzGTt> edison0354§ 加密的對於沒有進入irc的是密文，進入了就不是
<CyrusYzGTt> edison0354§ freenode.org >> F&A
<edison0354> 还魂！
 * edison0354 木有淫了？
<Pwnna> happy new year
<edison0354> cfy: http://juetuzhi.net/2011/01/ge-zhong-shen-ren.html
<if_else> 各位兄台，我的.gitignore 里面，有 .*/ 忽略所有隐藏目录，还有 !.vimperactor 但是使用 git add .vimperator 无效，谢谢
<cfy> edison0354: ....
<lainme> if_else: git add -f
<cfy> edison0354: 你叫啥？校内
<Alex_t> test
<^k^> Alex_t, ....  23:41 
<Alex_t> aha
<if_else> lainme: 兄台，我用 * 默认忽略所有文件/夹，但是又排除了 !.fvwm/ ，添加 git add .fvwm/config 提示错误，谢谢
<Alex_t> is Empathy not supporting the commands the IRC should?
<lainme> if_else: 用add -f应该可以吧
<Alex_t> If I edit the sources.list, what should i do next to use it?
<if_else> lainme: 错误提示里面是这样说的，我想知道原因，why ，谢谢
<lainme> if_else: 看起来!对文件夹不起作用，对文件是有效的。具体的也不懂，或许可以查一下glob匹配的信息
<if_else> 我的 .gitignore 忽略定义，谢谢了 http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/82302
<if_else> lainme: 谢谢了，我google一下，谢谢了
<richard_ma> date 命令能否获得yyyy-m-d格式的日期
<gzk> Alex_t, you shoud input sudo apt-get update
<voidprayer> edison0354 >> 有人。
<cfy> richard_ma: 可以,date --help
<Alex_t> yeah, thanks,   ~
<richard_ma> cfy: 能否给个日期格式，我能获得yyyy-mm-dd的格式
<chgtg> richard_ma: --rfc-3339=date
<cfy> richard_ma: date +"%F"
<wzlxx> cfy: perl很像C？？？？
<cfy> wzlxx: 还行，都是这样的。你除了lisp不像，其他哪个语言你用的不像的？
<wzlxx> cfy: 哈哈，shell那个不用;就让我很不适应
<richard_ma> cfy: 这里用了%m （01...12）我需要的是(1...12)这样的
<cfy> wzlxx: 你加上也不错嘛
<wzlxx> cfy: perl可以完全替代shell?
<cfy> wzlxx: 如果你要求不高的话
<_xiaoMo> 你不觉得这个问题很蛋疼?
<cfy> wzlxx: 功能上应该可以
<wzlxx> cfy: 汗，这话说的…
<wzlxx> 我指脚本…
<cfy> wzlxx: 脚本？你还要考虑内存。调用程序的速度
<cfy> wzlxx: 兼容性。
 * wzlxx 熄灯～下了…
<cfy> richard_ma: 貌似不行。
<cfy> richard_ma: 你有perl么？
<richard_ma> cfy: 有，不过我在写bash脚本
<richard_ma> cfy: 联系服务端的作者，他告诉我不能变更日期的格式，所以我要想办法fix
<cfy> richard_ma: date +"%F"|sed 's/-0/-/g'
<richard_ma> cfy: 啊哈，谢谢，对对，用sed替换下
<cfy> richard_ma: 这样行吧。我竟然用了sed而不是perl...
<cfy> 第二天。。。
<cfy> richard_ma: 哈哈。我喜欢perl
<lainme> if_else: 我用的笨办法。.*忽略所有隐藏的，再单独忽略其他普通目录。这样!对目录就是有效的
<cfy> richard_ma: date +"%Y-%-e-%-d"
<cfy> richard_ma: 不用sed也是可以的。这样快点。哈哈。
<richard_ma> cfy: 谢谢啦
<cfy> richard_ma: 其实你可以自己man的:)
<cfy> --help
<if_else> lainme: 兄台，好像只有第一个 !.fvwm 生效，其他的像 .vim/.vimperator 没有在 untracked 里面，谢谢
<teddy_> is necessary to install an ircd-irc2 on computer?
<richard_ma> cfy: 我man过了才来问的
<richard_ma> cfy: %e现实日的，月怎么办？
<cfy> richard_ma: 啥意思？
<happyaron> richard_ma: date --help
<cfy> richard_ma: 搞错。不好意思。我再看看
<richard_ma> %e和%d都是现实日，比如现在是1月2日，%e会现实2，%d也会显示2
<richard_ma> cfy: 月没有
<happyaron> richard_ma: 看date --help
<cfy> richard_ma: date +"%Y-%-m-%-d"
<cfy> happyaron: 人家看过了。。。
<richard_ma> cfy: 这个-有介绍么？
<cfy> richard_ma: 有的
<richard_ma> cfy: 确实是，这个是我需要的，谢谢
<cfy> richard_ma: 再%的介绍好了以后的几行里
<cfy> happyaron: 哎，看了man也不一定找的到。
<cfy> happyaron: 比如perldoc....
<cfy> happyaron: 这个我就不知道怎么搜了。。。呵呵
<cfy> richard_ma: 还好你发现了？你怎么发现的？
<richard_ma> happyaron: 好久部件啊
<cfy> richard_ma: 不然就出错了XD
<richard_ma> cfy: 搜索一下
<cfy> richard_ma: 嗯？
<richard_ma> cfy: 输出一下字符串
<cfy> richard_ma: 那不是-2-2么？
<happyaron> cfy: 他要什么样的
<richard_ma> cfy: 看到2月2日
<richard_ma> happyaron: yyyy-m-d
<cfy> happyaron: 要2010-2-2这样的，我已经给他了。没事了。
<happyaron> richard_ma: 12这样的怎么办呢？
<richard_ma> happyaron: 自动会显示2位吧
<richard_ma> 成功了，autogeili这个bug fix了～～
<cfy> date +"%Y-%-m-%-d" -d '2012-1-1'
<happyaron> richard_ma: %Y-%-m-%-d
<cfy> 测试日期，呵呵
<^k^> cfy, ....  00:16 
<cfy> happyaron: 我已经给过了:)
<richard_ma> happyaron: 跟我写的一样，哈哈
<happyaron> :)
<happyaron> help里说得很明白啊。。。
<cfy> 睡觉
<richard_ma> happyaron: 没看到-这个符号
<happyaron> -是不自动填充，_是填充空格
<cfy> -  (hyphen) do not pad the field
<cfy> The following optional flags may follow `%':
<richard_ma> happyaron: 对，稍候写blog，网上这个搜不到的
<happyaron> richard_ma: date --help应该是中文的。
<richard_ma> 我的环境是英文的
<happyaron> man date是英文的。
<happyaron> 哦。
<richard_ma> happyaron: 看英文还成，倒是基本能看懂
<richard_ma> happyaron: 给我推荐个gettext编写c程序靠谱的教程吧，我实验好几个都没成功
<happyaron> :)
<happyaron> richard_ma: the gettext manual
<richard_ma> 是不是ubuntu的gettext有问题啊
<richard_ma> happyaron: 那个也试过了，不行，就是gnu.org的那个
<happyaron> http://www.gnu.org/software/gettext/manual/gettext.html
<happyaron> 没有啊。
<richard_ma> happyaron: 那我再看看吧，谢谢了，我也觉得这个是最靠谱的了
<cfy> richard_ma: LANG=zh_CN.utf8 date --help
<richard_ma> cfy: 这个我知道，测试gettext的时候用过，很谢谢你～～哈哈
<cfy> richard_ma: :)
 * cfy 如果熬夜也是成为hacker的必经之路的话，那我悲剧
 * cfy sleep
<richard_ma> cfy: 我睡了，88
<cfy> richard_ma: 88
<richard_ma> happyaron: 我睡了，88
<cfy> edison0354: happyaron Kandu  睡咯
<happyaron> cfy: gnight
<edison0354> 晚安
<edison0354> 冒泡
<tempstring> edison0354, hello
<edison0354> tempstring: 竟然还有人活着……
<tempstring> edison0354, 我是apostatedpriest
<edison0354> tempstring: 晕，咋换马甲了？
<tempstring> edison0354, 得罪#gentoo-chat的老大
<tempstring> edison0354, 被永久ban了。
<edison0354> tempstring: ……
<edison0354> tempstring: 从freenode给ban了？
<tempstring> edison0354, 小心眼的人到處都有呀。
<edison0354> tempstring: 这个ban列表是每个聊天室分开的啊
<tempstring> edison0354, 不是，只是不能進 #gentoo-chat 了。
<edison0354> tempstring: 那你在这里咋不用原来的ID？
<tempstring> edison0354, ……那不麻煩嗎？還要搞兩個ID
<edison0354> tempstring: 哦
<tempstring> edison0354, 沒有話說了。
<edison0354> tempstring: 正常
<tempstring> edison0354, 本來就是個chat聊天室，上面都寫了是一切off-topic的聊天室。
<tempstring> edison0354, 結果和一个老久不見的家伙打了個招呼，他想不起來。那個管理員說我是stalker（大概意思就是跟踪狂）
<edison0354> tempstring: 然后就ban了？
<tempstring> edison0354, 然後我說了個“你是管理員，我不對你怎麼着”，他就直接把我踢了。
<edison0354> tempstring: 汗死！
<zkwlx> ……
<edison0354> 刚发现freeflying在gentoo-cn
<tempstring> 我掉線了？
<edison0354> 我去，#archlinux里面有949人……
<tempstring> edison0354, ……
<tempstring> edison0354, 剛才你有說什麼嗎？我好像掉了。
<edison0354> 我去，#archlinux里面有949人……
<tempstring> 再前面呢？
<edison0354> tempstring: 好像没了
<tempstring> 哦。
<zkwlx> 哇男
<zkwlx> 晚安
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: frankie 还可以双人？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 没试过。。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 没试过。。。
<lts9165> 请问一下ubuntu下什么bit下载工具比较好？～
<lts9165> bt下载工具
<gebjgd> lts9165< transmission
<lts9165> 哦 谢谢啦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< yo. frankie好玩吧？
<alvin_rxg> 没
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 你现在用你的上网本看pdf？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 不准备入手kindle 3了？
<^k^>  06:14
<ysjpl_TK> ...
<cfy> 早上好
<cfy> RavenChan: 早上好阿
<gzjjrp> 早上好
<cfy> Kandu: 你肯定是挂机了。。。。
<cfy> gzjjrp: morning:)
<cfy> http://goo.gl/lnLeQ
#ubuntu-cn 2011-01-02
<AndChat> hi
<^k^> AndChat, 好  08:06 
<cfy> Kandu: 在不？
<cfy> Kandu: 你的ipod touch alram的声音怎么搞的？用的原来的？
<Lfgfdgfdg> 有人在马？
<roylez_> .
<Lfgfdgfdg> 你好
<Lfgfdgfdg> 我想问问我的上网本屏幕太小拉，很多程序下面的按钮都看不到，怎么办才好阿
<roylez_> 按住alt，然后用鼠标拽窗口
<Lfgfdgfdg> 但是这样窗口只能向下移动，不能向上移动阿
<roylez_> 9点了，居然就这么几个人
<Lfgfdgfdg> 界面出道屏幕上面就不能再上去了
<roylez_> 我这里可以的阿
<Lfgfdgfdg> 哦
<Lfgfdgfdg> 可以拉
<Lfgfdgfdg> 多谢拉：）
<roylez_> 不客气...
<Lfgfdgfdg> 哈哈，太好了，怪事了，我之前也试过ALT加鼠标可是只能网屏幕下托不能往上弄，现在居然就行了
<Lfgfdgfdg> 祝大家有个愉快的早晨：）
<v_v> 擦， 饿了
<v_v> 有谁搞内核？
<Kandu> cfy: 沒 ipod
<xkamt> 没人在吗
<Lfgfdgfdg> 再阿
<v_v> hi
<^k^> v_v, 好  09:49 
<v_v> tt test
<v_v> 现在没有翻译机器人了？
<v_v> help
<v_v> test
<v_v> .h
<v_v> `h
<v_v> ~h
<^k^> v_v, ....  09:51 
<v_v> ~h
<v_v> -w shanghai
<v_v> 上次谁说编译内核花了几个小时的，
<v_v> 我刚才貌似不到3分钟。
<v_v> vmlinux 94M之巨。。 哈哈
<tang> 我的PPS可以看电影了，谢谢各位朋友的帮助和指点！
<tang> 怎么没有人呢
<v_v> 我在看一篇文章，它说， 请按照步骤来
<v_v> 于是， 我看到他说， 现在你可以去给自己倒杯水安慰一下自己。。我就去到了杯水。。现在正在找安慰。。
<v_v> qemu 果然好用 ~~
<v_v> 哈哈
<v_v> 好啦没今天开始， 开始内核之旅~~
<v_v> 好啦..今天开始， 开始内核之旅~~
<tang> 呵呵
<tang> vv
<v_v> tang: ;)
<tang> 你好vv
<tang> 你用这系统多久了？
<tang> 哦你是不是用的UBUNTU？
<tang> ？
<tang> 你和我说话时前面我的名字是你输入的字母？
<lainme> tang: tab补全
<v_v> tang: 你说话时候 用我的名字 这样我的客户端会有提醒
<tang> 哦
<tang> 如果在这个群里要和你说话前面显示你的名字呢？
<tang> 怎么操作？
<lainme> tang: tab补全，打前几个字母，然后按tab键。如果不是，继续按tab
<tang> la
<tang> lain
<Lfgfdgfdg> tang, 你好
<tang> 你好
<tang> Lfgfdgfdg
<tang> 你的名字我好难输入哦
<tang> 太长了
<lainme> tang: 只打个L，然后按tab就行了。
<lainme> tang: 有些客户端对大小写不敏感，用小写l也可以
<tang> l你好
<tang> 还是不行
<lainme> tang: 你是什么客户端？web的不行
<Lfgfdgfdg> lainme, 我开头也是L阿
<tang> L你好
<tang> 我是ubuntu
<tang> 10.04
<lainme> Lfgfdgfdg: 按两次就好了
<tang> 还是没有明白你的意思
<pocoyo> Lfgfdgfdg: 你真有福 美女在教你。
<tang> 你没有说清楚
<tang> 我是照你说的做的
<Lfgfdgfdg> 你们是用了TAB马
<Lfgfdgfdg> 怎么我用TAB名字后面是逗号，你们的是冒号
<blueghost> 正在看 央视新闻台 年鉴世界, 说得 唯独中国 独好.
<lainme> tang: 先按一个L，不要敲回车，然后按tab
<blueghost> 看得 非常 兴奋
<tang> L你好
<tang> 还是这样啊
<blueghost> 中国 站起来 了
<Lfgfdgfdg> lainme, 按你说的只要一个L再安TAB没反应阿
<tang> 按了就输入我要说的话嘛才回车
<blueghost> 世界 都倒了
<pocoyo> tang: 你输入 lai 再按tab.
<Lfgfdgfdg> pocoyo, 你说谁是美女：）
<tang> lainme, 你好
<tang> 按3个字母可以了
<Lfgfdgfdg> lainme, 怎么你们是冒号我是逗号
<blueghost> 中国 2010 有 亚运, 有 世博
<lainme> 这什么客户端。。
<tang> Lfgfdgfdg, 你好
<blueghost> 今年 有 深圳 大学生运动会
<pocoyo> Lfgfdgfdg: 你脸白。
<tang> 是逗号
<lainme> Lfgfdgfdg: 客户端设定不同
<blueghost> 中国 越来越强大
<tang> 大未必强
<Lfgfdgfdg> lainme, 原来这样
<blueghost> 中国人民 越来越幸福
<blueghost> 中国人民 站起来啦
<blueghost> 大家 庆祝
<Lfgfdgfdg> blueghost, 我也觉得中国越来越枪了
<tang> lainme, 你用的ubuntu？
<zlin2> Lfgfdgfdg: 同感
<lainme> tang: 恩
<pocoyo> blueghost: 我希望中国的男淫也站起来。
<Lfgfdgfdg> tang, 我用xchat
<blueghost> 经济 说 外国 如何如何差, 风度 说中国如何如何好
<yazi> 我希望中国男人挺起来。。
<Lfgfdgfdg> yazi, 对，我要挺起来
<blueghost> yazi:) 我希望 中国男人 能起来 反对 ###
<v_v> 意淫强国，继续。。
<yazi> Lfgfdgfdg, 言外之意是你挺不起来 ？
<yazi> blueghost, 反对GOV？
<tang> Lfgfdgfdg, 你说的聊天室？
<Lfgfdgfdg> yazi, 说错了
<yazi> Lfgfdgfdg, 。。。
<blueghost> 说 美国 什么妇女 组织 起来 反对美国政府. 意思为 美国 如何不得人心
<tempstring> 天呀，這理又成政治討論區了……
<blueghost> 我 关心的是 如果 中国某个妇女组织 起来 反对 中国政府, 会有 什么下场
<tang> 莫谈国事啊
<tang> 中国不会有
<tang> 你还没有组织起来就被和谐了
<Lfgfdgfdg> 我看过一些法轮工组织说天安门自坟是政府弄得，这能信吗？
<blueghost> tang 是啊, 中国强大了, 中国政府 都是 人民 热烈用户 的.
<zlin2> 问一下，有人用 identi.ca 么
<blueghost> tang:) 问题是不拥护 会怎么样
<blueghost> 中国强大了, 人民 幸福了
<tang> 不拥护没有关系
<tang> 只要你别反动
<blueghost> tang:) 就是别起来反对
<blueghost> tang:)
<v_v> 中国人民一直跪着。。
<NoIE> Lfgfdgfdg: 相信。
<v_v> 姜文就是个意淫而已
<blueghost> 美国至少 还可以 反对 政府
<v_v> 浙江的， 那个， 全跪下了
<tang> 现在在逐渐站起来
<NoIE> Lfgfdgfdg: 请问，如果我加入法轮功团体，有免费的VPN用吗？
<v_v> 没看出来
<Lfgfdgfdg> NoIE, 这也能信阿，首都这么多文化人，怎么能让警察乱来阿
<tang> VPN是什么？
<blueghost> 美国 政府不得人心, 至少 还让 人起来反对. 甚至会因此 让政府让步
<pocoyo> 怎么没op 出来干活。把这些不河蟹的全踢出去。
<tang> 中国你的合理诉求可以提出
<blueghost> 中国人 不得不 拥护政府
<v_v> 哈哈
<NoIE> Lfgfdgfdg: 首都这么多文化人，89年的时候不是照样开枪杀人？
<v_v> 扯淡
<blueghost> tang:) 如何界定合理诉求
<tang> 枪杆子里出政权
<Lfgfdgfdg> Lfgfdgfdg, 这也是：（
<blueghost> tang:) 我只有 鸟
<tang> 一，要求是合理的二满足途径是合理的
<blueghost> tang:) 合不合理 是政府说的算
<tang> blueghost, 说的也是
<freeflying> NoIE: Lfgfdgfdg 大过年的，你们不出去找女孩，在这里穷谈个什么啊
<Lfgfdgfdg> 我还以为读书的人多了，就民主了
<tang> 家里老婆看得紧
<blueghost> tang:) 让 被投诉 处理 上访 人, 这个途径是合理的吗? 政府说是合理的
<freeflying> tang: 那就带老婆出去玩
<tang> 应该会逐步民主吧
<blueghost> tang:) 让 被投诉的机构 处理 上访 人, 这个途径是合理的吗? 政府说是合理的
<Lfgfdgfdg> tang, 被老婆照顾很阿幸福
<tang> 照顾过分也痛苦
<flh> 大家好，我的包月到期了，想用无线上网卡，用什么方式比较合算？
<tang> 让你天天吃肉，看你腻不
<blueghost> tang:) 上访 的 貌似 要求都不 合理, 政府 抓去 精神病院
<flh> 有没有用无线上网卡的朋友啊？
<blueghost> tang:) 你还想吃鱼吗
<tang> blueghost, 基层是比较乱
<NoIE> freeflying: 钱村长离世了，没心思过年了。
<Lfgfdgfdg> 菜不是更便宜马
<blueghost> tang:) 猫改不了吃腥
<tang> 我想出去换换口味
<NoIE> flh: 我用。
<blueghost> tang:) ... 别让 你老婆 看到 log
<NoIE> flh: 抱歉，我用无线网卡，不用无线上网卡。
<tang> 呵呵
<flh> NoIE: 你好，我也想用。包年一般多少？
<Lfgfdgfdg> tang, 想着野花阿，这可不太好
<tempstring> 感覺很扯淡。
<tang> 无限网卡？
<tang> 男人都这样想
<Lfgfdgfdg> 用手机信号上网不久得了
<flh> tang: 我是笔记本，有无线上网的。想用无线
<tang> 无线方便
<Lfgfdgfdg> 无限一个月要多少钱阿
<tang> 安装一个无线网卡拉就是了
<Lfgfdgfdg> 无线是3G上网马
<tang> 无线上网赵当地营业厅
<tang> 各地价格应该不一样
<flh> tang: 是的，要问下。
<flh> tang: 不知流量怎么用。平常用习惯了有线上网
<tang> 我们这中国移动拉光纤让我们学校免费试用半年
<Lfgfdgfdg> 我也都是在家上网
<flh> tang: 如果下载多的话，无线上网，为了方便移动
<tang> 估计有包月不限量的哦
<tang> 我们这上网比较便宜
<tang> 一年200多块
<flh> tang: 能不限量就太好了，就算贵点
<flh> tang: 一月吧？
<blueghost> amaya 怎么没 被 官方源 收录啊
<tang> 肯定有不限量的
<tang> 一年
<tang> 260
<flh> 一年才260元？
<tang> 我是电信有线的
<lainme> tang: 这么便宜啊。。
<tang> 恩
<flh> 我这要一千啊。一年
<tang> 好像带宽才1M
<flh> 不过我是4M
<tang> 最多1.5M
<tang> 那你那个用起舒服
<flh> 是啊。不知无线会不会一样快？
<tang> 我家两台电脑，一台用的城域网，带宽100M
<tang> 一台拨号的1M
<flh> 我是为了春节和放假方便才想换无线的
<tang> 那你用不了多少钱
<flh> 眼看就春节，而且我的包年就到期了
<tang> 速度不一样
<Lfgfdgfdg> 有线接路由器不就变无线了？
<tang> 一台下载可以达到6M/秒
<tang> 一台最多100K/秒
<flh> Lfgfdgfdg: 我是为了无线漫游
<Lfgfdgfdg> tang, 我下载最快菜1M/S
<Lfgfdgfdg> flh, 原来是那样阿
<tang> 家用的1M/秒也可以了
<flh> Lfgfdgfdg: 你说的是无线慢游的速度？
<flh> tang: 1M看片是慢了一点，感觉
<Lfgfdgfdg> flh, 不是，是家里的无线
<flh> Lfgfdgfdg: 哈哈。家里无线有线才是一个事啊。
<tang> Lfgfdgfdg, 我说的是有线
<flh> tang: 网上查了下，都是说3G的，而且限流量
<flh> tang: 那可能只适合聊天或开个网面吧，下载是不合算？
<tang> 你直接到营业厅去说价
<tang> 网上查得到什么
<flh> tang: 我这是个小镇，价格谈不太下来
<flh> tang: 如果是3一G，也可以到大城市办来用，价格一样不？
<tang> 我那天在这里有人推荐我使用archlinux
<tang> 小镇价格应该不高
<CyrusYzGTt> tang§ 我推薦的是fedora14啊
<tang> 结果我进去一看全英文
<tang> 吓坏我了
<if_else> tang: archlinx 还可以的！
<flh> tang: 谢谢你了，我还从没有用过无线移动上网
<tang> 我不认识那些单词
<tang> CyrusYzGTt, 不是你
<CyrusYzGTt> tang§ fedoraproject.org
<oldtype> 实际上，你照着wiki一个个改就是了
<Lfgfdgfdg> flh, 小镇好阿，环境优雅，人心淳朴
<tang> 那个系统可以一直升级
<lainme> tang: 这里被arch党占领了
<if_else> tang: 不过要下狠心，读 wiki ，可以在虚拟机里安装一下，熟悉一下，再实体
<CyrusYzGTt> tang§ 小棠，那我推薦你用fedora
<flh> Lfgfdgfdg: 是啊。乡村的风味
<tang> 但是初次安装我估计都搞不下来
<oldtype> 唉 难道这里用ubuntu的反而不多了？
<flh> tang: 你现在用什么系统？
<tang> 我这也是小镇
<if_else> lainme: ubuntu 怎么也是启蒙啊，不忘前世之师阿
<touparx> tang> 好吧，我推荐用gentoo
<tang> ubuntu
<if_else> 俺，吃饭了！
<tang> 还有gentoo?
<Lfgfdgfdg> lainme, 你用的也是fedora吗，我用的是ubuntu
<flh> tang: 小镇有无限的风情。比城市更幽静
<lainme> Lfgfdgfdg: 我是ubuntu
<oldtype> 不管怎么说我的启蒙是fedora 也推荐一下
<touparx> tang> gentoo灰常好用
<tang> lainme, 我们一样的系统
<CyrusYzGTt> tang§ fedoraproject.org
<flh> tang: 哈哈我是debian
<tang> touparx, 你说的好用？
<Lfgfdgfdg> ubuntu有的软件，fedora也有吗
<touparx> tang$ 对的
<flh> tang: arch安装了，挂了几天就不用了。原因是不顺手
<flh> 我觉得更多的人，得益启蒙的是ubuntu吧
<tang> CyrusYzGTt, 你说的fedo什么的
<tang> 好用吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> tang§ fedoraproject.org 是官網
<flh> tang: 问我？可以说，debian稳定
<tang> 我英语比较差，只有初中水平
<tang> debian也是系统？
<super3dmax> flh: 你用的debian是什么版本的？
<flh> tang: 我的e文才小学
<touparx> tang^~^ 现在的发行版中文资料都很齐全，英语不是问题
<flh> super3dmax: lenny
<CyrusYzGTt> tang§ 好用，，不過，對與一般用戶我不推薦，所以我不推薦給你了，讓她們推薦
<flh> super3dmax: lenny  debian5.07了
<super3dmax> 哦，我也曾经用过，但是发现gtk版本太低。。。
<flh> super3dmax: 当然也安装了testing 和 squeeze 就是不喜欢用它们
<super3dmax> flh: 想编译一下openfetion，结果死活不让
<Lfgfdgfdg> 看来我改日也要试试FEDORA才行
<CyrusYzGTt> tang§ 因爲有個穿牆套件是fedora一直在隨內核更新的，所以我現在不推薦了
<tang> 关键是每次做个操作都需要输入命令，我哪儿记得住，我上次卸载旧系统就是在这里问的人，不可能我要安装或者卸载都来问人吧
<wzlxx> perlpanel是嘛？
<tang> 你们说的系统都属于LINUX？
<CyrusYzGTt> tang§ 統稱GNU/Linux
<super3dmax> 不同的发行版而已
<flh> tang: 一般全是吧。个人用unix的极少
<tang> 有多少种系统哦？我这个用崩溃了再来试试你们说的
<CyrusYzGTt> tang§ linux是kernel 所有都是自己組合套件發佈的
<super3dmax> 我知道的能用于PC的UNIX就SCO吧？
<wzlxx> cfy: perlpanel是嘛？
<tang> kernel是什么？
<flh> tang: linux不是xp....想完蛋都难啊
<tang> 想完蛋都难？
<pocoyo> flh: xp想完蛋很容易？
<tang> flh, 真的？
<flh> pocoyo: 是啊
<tang> 是什么？
<Lfgfdgfdg> LINUX的四个不同桌面有什么用？都放一个桌面切换不也一样马？
<flh> tang:如果你不误删除文件，只管运行吧
<tang> 到底容易还是不容易？
<pocoyo> flh: 那为 啥现在还没完？
<flh> pocoyo: 指什么？
<pocoyo> flh: xp.
<tang> 启动序列里有个系统，还有个在系统后面标注恢复
<flh> pocoyo: 用xp的人，也有小心的高手，就一样能稳定吧
<tang> flh,
<tang> 啥意思
<pocoyo> flh: 我觉着用xp的都是高手。
<tang> 现在我发现XP傻瓜都能用
<tang>  flh，启动序列里有个系统，还有个在系统后面标注恢复。啥意思
<Yangtse> 我现在有个u盘，有个deepin的iso，怎样安装啊？
<tang> 我说的就是ubuntu
<Yangtse> 安装到u盘上
<NoIE> Yangtse: 使用UTNetBootin。
<flh> 系统只有用好了，才能稳定
<flh> pocoyo: 我用xp网都不太敢上，一下就完
<flh> tang: 是linux?
<Yangtse> 没有光空白盘
<Yangtse> 我看看
<tang> flh, 是的
<flh> tang: 用人说是单用户模式。是恢复故障用的，不用理它
<pocoyo> lainme: conky 1.8.0开始则具有了“真透明”的能力?
<lainme> pocoyo: 是的
<flh> tang: 我安装的系统多，一开始就删除它去
<lainme> pocoyo: http://wiki.conky.be/index.php?title=1.8.0_tour
<pocoyo> lainme: 我看你的就行 不爱看英文
<tang> flh, 谢谢，你安装了很多系统？
<pocoyo> lainme: 考完试了？
<tang> flh, 你怎么删除它？
<flh> tang: 现在只有 debian了，主查是不同的版本
<lainme> pocoyo: 剩下的都是开卷，两门是发下来做。
<tang> lainme, 考啥试
<flh> tang: 我基本安装在一个分区，只要格式化就是了
<lainme> tang: 期末考试啊
<Yangtse> noie 这个做好的u盘系统是只读的，还是像正常系统一样的？
<CainSong> 请教个问题，UBUNTU下有哪些BT软件比较给力？除了默认的TRANSMISSION外
<tang> flh, 我主要是没有搞清楚我的ubuntu系统安装在哪儿的
<CyrusYzGTt> CainSong§ mldonkey可做下載機的主要
<tt> ibus
<flh> tang: 真的。df 命令看看。。。
<tt> 问一下  那个ibus的图标怎么裸体的？？
<tang> tang@tang-desktop:~$ df
<tang> 文件系统           1K-块      已用      可用 已用% 挂载点
<tang> /dev/sda11            18808556   3701044  14152072  21% /
<tang> none                    994088       276    993812   1% /dev
<tang> none                    998308      1156    997152   1% /dev/shm
<tang> none                    998308        76    998232   1% /var/run
<tang> none                    998308         0    998308   0% /var/lock
<tang> none                    998308         0    998308   0% /lib/init/rw
<^k^> tang:...,谁说话这么快,请勿Flood，超过4行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<tt> 问一下  那个ibus的图标怎么裸体的？？  怎么解决
<flh> tang: 在sda11
<pocoyo> lainme: 按那样设置的话 显示桌面 时 会最小化 conky .... 并且鼠标还是没有穿透啊。
<tt> 呃，没有人回答我一下吗
<flh> 可能在win下相当于k分区
<tang> C盘？
<tang> 和XP在一个地方？
<flh> tang: 你的根目录在sda11
<lainme> pocoyo: 我的不会最小化，在compiz里设置了。鼠标确实不能穿透，但切换背景没有问题了，不会有滞后
<temp_string> tt, 什麼意思？
<tang> sda11在哪儿？
<temp_string> tt, 祼体？
<pocoyo> lainme: compiz怎么设置的？
<tt> 就是他的窗口是gnome的窗口，不是
<flh> tang: win下相当于k分区
<flh> tang: 你分那么多个分区？
<tang> 我原来安的XP
<tt> 我昨天把本来准备给xp的c盘的那个区安了kubuntu
<tang> 后来安的ubuntu
<lainme> pocoyo: 常规里，“隐藏跳过任务栏窗口”，不要勾选
<temp_string> tt, kubuntu 的話，就是你是覺得它是gtk風格的很不好看是吧？
<flh> tang: 您还是静下心来用一定时间吧。
<tt> 完全没有gtk的样子
<tang> flh, 我是准备用一段时间的
<tt> 不知道能不能传图 我传你一截图看看
<flh> tang: ubuntu一般装来装去是一个样
<tang> 直到崩溃为止
<tang> 我装第2次了
<flh> 账户预存1588元，月租80元包1G流量，超出0.1元/MB，每月最低消费100元，套餐可自动跳转为150元包3G流
<temp_string> flh, ……那才能用多久……
<flh> 上面的是不是贵 啊
<pocoyo> lainme: 用 import在conky上截图的时候 截不出来图。。郁闷。 别的地方可以。
<Saqirilt> jjjj
<lainme> pocoyo: scrot...没压力
<flh> pocoyo: scrot这个吧
<tang> 1G80？
<tang> 80元可不经用哦
<temp_string> tt, 如果要對我說，前面打個te然後按tab鍵就好了。
<tt> 这里有没有用ubuntun的童鞋
<tt> 哦
<tang> tt, 我用的ubuntu
<cfy> Kandu: 你不是有的？
<Saqirilt> 有
<tt> temp_string: 学习了
<cfy> wzlxx: 没听说过。。。
<tt> temp_string: 是kubuntu  说错了
<temp_string> tt, 嗯。
<tang> 我这时候还在进行ubuntu桌面培训呢
<temp_string> 你給個圖在上面就好看了。
<temp_string> tang, 那是什麼？騙錢的？
<NoIE> http://wowubuntu.com/vps.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: » 高性价比 Ubuntu VPS Wow! Ubuntu / Ubuntu 及 Linux 新闻、技巧、软件及游戏！
<tt> temp_string: 昨天才装上的kubuntu，完全不知道哪里入手
<cfy> Kandu: 那个ident是啥阿？
<NoIE> 在这个页面里，我老是看到Win7的广告，郁闷。。。
<pocoyo> lainme: 真郁闷。。。
<temp_string> tt, 嗯，直接用就是了。
<tt> http://ompldr.org/vNnQ4eA/抓图1.png   temp_string
<pocoyo> lainme: 主席的截图脚本是 import.
<tt> temp_string: 你看一下
<temp_string> tt, i see.
<temp_string> tt, 安裝一下qt-engines-gtk
<temp_string> tt, 或者google一下Kubuntu gtk 界面，都可以。
<tt> temp_string: qt-engines-gtk  在kpackagekit里没有
<temp_string> tt, 看下這個吧 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/Kubuntu%E7%BE%8E%E5%8C%96
<^k^> ⇪ title: Kubuntu美化 - Ubuntu中文
<tt> 好
<tt> <^k^> ⇪  Kubuntu美化 - Ubuntu中文  里的那个天气壁纸我的设置怎么没有
<tang> 先下一会，各位再见！
<pocoyo> lainme: 必须用compiz才能不最小化。用metacity还是会。晕了。 以后呆在compiz了看来。
<temp_string> tt, ^k^是機器人。
<temp_string> tt, 天气壁紙可能是要安裝另外的包。不用太在意。
<tt> temp_string: 原来如此
<tt> temp_string: 为什么总是那么的模糊
<acacio> 感觉kubuntu用内存合理一些啊。
<acacio> 充分利用内存。
<temp_string> tt, 模糊？
<tt> temp_string: 你的字体是用的什么？？
<tt> temp_string: 我觉得那个ubuntu的那个字体看着不舒服
<tt> temp_string: http://ompldr.org/vNnQ5MQ/抓图2.png
<temp_string> tt, 我就是用的微米黑。
<tt> temp_string:没有安
<temp_string> 如果你覺得模糊的話，
<temp_string> 你用的就是微米黑。
<temp_string> 如果你覺得模糊的話
<tt> temp_string: 没有ubuntu里的舒服
<temp_string> tt 到字体中设置："不使用次像素渲染”RGB,微调样式“轻微” 固定字体DPI:96DPI
<temp_string> 样式不要選就好。
 * CyrusYzGTt 董曉娟，我愛你
<Kandu> cfy: 去看 c 的預處理唄
<tt> temp_string: 好
<v_v> .quit
<pocoyo> gnome-screenshot 能不能不出现保存的对话框？
<tt> temp_string: 为什么都是linux命令却不一样
<cfy> Kandu: 预处理我知道的阿
<cfy> Kandu: (int * 0)->ident是啥？
<cfy> ident?
<Kandu> cfy: 宏啊
<Kandu> cfy: 都是自定義的名字。不是關鍵字
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯？
<temp_string> tt, ?
<temp_string> tt, 看不懂
<Kandu> cfy: -.-b
<pocoyo> cfy: gnome-screenshot 能不能不出现保存的对话框？
<cfy> pocoyo: 用import吧。
<tt> 更换介质：请把标有
<tt> “Kubuntu 10.10 _Maverick Meerkat_ - Release i386 (20101007)”
<tt> 这是什么意思
<cfy> pocoyo: 我没有这个
<cfy> Kandu: 不懂你的意思。。。有机会当面交流好了。。。。
<tt> 更换介质：请把标有  “Kubuntu 10.10 _Maverick Meerkat_ - Release i386 (20101007)”
<cfy> pocoyo: import foo.jpg多好XD
<tt> 终端里出现的东西
<Kandu> cfy: 等一下再說，busying
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯。。。。
<pocoyo> cfy: 我知道好。import我用的时候跟conky冲突啊。在conky上截图的时候 显示不出来。
<cfy> pocoyo: 那不知道了。 MaskRay的方法貌似是把conky关了。。。
<MaskRay> cfy: fcitx 的选字框也跟 conky 一样，截图不显示的
<tt> temp_string: rekonq有鼠标手势吗？？
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。我不解图。呵呵。好久没截了。。。。
<temp_string> tt, 不知道。
<pocoyo> cfy: ee以前那个import的截图脚本和compiz似乎有冲突，后来我也用compiz自带的了...
<temp_string> tt, 這個沒有用過。
<tt> temp_string: 哦
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 难道是 compiz的问题？
<cfy> pocoyo: 哦。
<temp_string> tt, 問問看其它人或者到 google 看看吧。
<temp_string> tt, 滑鼠手勢=gesture
<tt> temp_string: 哪有  要怎么设置
<temp_string> tt, 不是，你在google搜索rekonq gesture.
<temp_string> tt, 具體的我也不知道。
<tt> temp_string: 哦
<tt> kde下能安装deb吗
<RavenChan> tt, 是不是kde和能不能装deb无关= =
<temp_string> tt, 可以。
<temp_string> tt, kpackagekit就是安裝deb的。
<tt> temp_string: 那不是有些linux用rmp之类的吗
<tt> temp_string  哦
<temp_string> tt, kpackagekit 只是個外壳
<tt> temp_string: 哦
<RavenChan> tt, 新人？
<tt> RavenChan: kde新人  之前一直用gnome
<RavenChan> tt, 加油啊= =
<RavenChan> 相当年我只知道复制粘贴命令= =
<RavenChan> 想
<woju> ping命令怎么显示未收到的包，象windows下那样》？
<temp_string> tt, 安裝deb還是rpm，是看發行版怎麼寫kpackagekit對於的後臺的。
<temp_string> RavenChan, 想當年都上了……
<_xiaoMo> woju: 未收到的包?
<tt> RavenChan: 用了ubuntu，再用kubuntu，发现有好多不习惯 能要从头来过 连命令都不一样了 纠结
<temp_string> woju, 本來就能顯示？
<temp_string> tt, 什麼命令？
<RavenChan> tt, 命令怎么会不一样？
<temp_string> tt, aptitude?
<woju> _xiaoMo: 是的，显示ping没有回文的
<tt> RavenChan:   比如 kate  和gedit
<_xiaoMo> 不明白未收到的包是啥意思.timeout?`unreachable?
<woju> _xiaoMo: 就是显示request time out
<iamfbi> 我错怪UBUNTU了，Load_Cycle_Count暴涨是C1门
<tt> 开始以为都是gedit，后来…………
<_xiaoMo> woju: 你想显示什么信息呢 ?
<RavenChan> tt, kde下面不是照样能用gedit= =
<Use-Firefox> ls
<woju> temp_string: 不能阿，它跳过去了，从1跳到3,没有显示2没收到的包
<tt> RavenChan: 现在明白了，只是软件不同？？
<RavenChan> iamfbi, c1?
<_xiaoMo> 我在kde下还用gnome-terminal了
<RavenChan> tt, 嗯
<woju> _xiaoMo: 显示request time out
<iamfbi> 据说西数有个C1门，我的东芝也是这样，APM调节不了
<iamfbi> Load_Cycle_Count一天涨两百
<_xiaoMo> woju: 还是没明白你什么意思`.实在不行用wireshark抓下试试`.
<tt> RavenChan: 服务器没有通过真实性检查（identi，ca）  这是什么东西，一直弹出来
<temp_string> woju, ping -v?
<woju> temp_string: 我试试
<_xiaoMo> temp_string: -v是干什么的?求教...
<RavenChan> tt, 哪个软件弹的？
<temp_string> _xiaoMo, verbose
<tt> RavenChan: 我也不清楚 反正老是弹
<_xiaoMo> temp_string: soga...
<woju> temp_string: 还是跳过去了，从1跳到3,没有2
<RavenChan> temp_string, 不行= =
<RavenChan> tt, 给图= =
<temp_string> woju, 我錯了。
<woju> temp_string: 哈哈
<tt> RavenChan: 被我关了  等有了  再给图  还有那个钱包是什么东西
<temp_string> RavenChan, 你也來凑熱鬧
<RavenChan> tt, 钱包使用来保存你密码的
<RavenChan> temp_string, 我也想知道啊= =
<temp_string> RavenChan, 去死吧。
<tt> RavenChan: 桌面上有个kdeublog  那个是什么东西
<tt> RavenChan: 我装完kubuntu之后就一直在
<RavenChan> tt, 没见过，应该能去掉的吧
<tt> RavenChan: 呼的
<RavenChan> tt, ？
<temp_string> tt, 看看怎麼设置plasma就知道了。
<tt> RavenChan: plasma是什么我都不知道
<tt> RavenChan: 看来得好好学学了
<RavenChan> tt, plasma就是你的整个桌面
<tt> RavenChan: kpackagekit是不是就是相当于软件中心？？
<RavenChan> tt, 是软件中心的图形前端
<tt> RavenChan: 那些软件的图标都放在哪里的
<RavenChan> tt, /usr/share/pixmaps
<RavenChan> tt, 之类的= =
<MaskRay> cfy: Perl 统计文件数目？
<woju> tt: 你英文怎么样，看不懂man很多年了我
<RavenChan> MaskRay, ?
<tt> woju: 还行吧
<tt> 至少六级过了
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 今天是我的比赛，等会儿要收他们的邮件，打算用 Perl 自动处理
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 统计文件数目不用perl= =
<RavenChan> MaskRay, find + wc
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 一些列操作，包括识别压缩文件并解压，根据是否存在单一目录来选择创建
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 那你就要写shell脚本了
<RavenChan> MaskRay, perl做这事总觉得不合适
<cfy> MaskRay: 数组然后scalar嘛
<tt> RavenChan: 谢谢各位了，后来考试，学习去了，考完之后再来研究一下  谢谢谢谢
<MaskRay> RavenChan: Perl 代替 shell 做系统管理操作很合适
<tt> 后天
<cfy> MaskRay: File::Find
<tt> 88
<cfy> MaskRay: 你怎么收邮件？
<MaskRay> cfy: 还是笨点，glob 存到 @xx 里 scalar @xx
<cfy> MaskRay: 你还在搞竞赛？不是停了么？
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 反正你还不是要用`file xxx`
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯，
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 我确实用 file 判断是否为 archive ...
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 这样一来还不如脚本= =
<mm__> hi
<cfy> RavenChan: perl也是脚本阿。。。
<netsnail> 我机器只有四个ＵＳＢ口，但是lsusb却出现了７条记录，这是为什么？
<MaskRay> RavenChan: shell 表现力不如 Perl
<^k^> mm__, 好  12:37 
<RavenChan> cfy,  我指shell
<RavenChan> MaskRay, = =
<netsnail> 我机器只有四个ＵＳＢ口，但是lsusb却出现了７条记录
<RavenChan> netsnail, 正常= =
<cfy> RavenChan: file也不是shell,难道都要库？模块？
<MaskRay> cfy: 一时想不出好办法，先把 Perl 当 shell 用了，各种外部命令……
<cfy> MaskRay: 那没啥，本来就是胶水
<RavenChan> cfy, shell和perl定位不同啊= =在shell这么干一点都不觉得违和
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 系统管理啊，有啥不对了
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 随你随你= =
<cfy> RavenChan: 不能因为调用了外部程序。就觉得是shell的事情阿
<cfy> RavenChan: 那ee不要写perl script了。。。
<MaskRay> RavenChan: shell 很多操作都很危险的
<cfy> MaskRay: 你是说获取输出么？
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 比如我要判断文件是否为 archive，用 `file $_` =~ /archive/; 如果是 shell 就要再用 grep 了，多麻烦
<RavenChan> MaskRay, = =
<ghosTM55> hi all ,  新年快乐 :)
<Use-Firefox> Use-Perl
<Use-Firefox> MaskRay: shell不用grep的。[[, ${xx/x/y}都可以的
<_xiaoMo> :p 新年快乐`.
<Use-Firefox> MaskRay: 天天用shell，也没觉得危险阿。
<Use-Firefox> 包括shell script
<Use-Firefox> .
<_xiaoMo> Use-Firefox: 习惯问题.`
<RavenChan> 嗯，习惯问题
<nigojuju> 大家好，请问一个关于休眠的问题。大家的电脑能成功休眠吗？也就是把内存写入到硬盘后保存
<pocoyo> nigojuju: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<RavenChan> nigojuju, 能
<nigojuju> RavenChan: 是用了uswsusp吗？
<nigojuju> RavenChan: 还是不用任何设置？
<RavenChan> nigojuju, 不用设置也行，现在我在用tuxonice
<nigojuju> RavenChan: 这....你厉害
<nigojuju> RavenChan: 这个功能强，不过要自己编译吧？？
<RavenChan> nigojuju, 你的是什么问题？
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 现在用什么截图？
<nigojuju> RavenChan: 我用的是组装机器，4G内容DDR3，swap分配了4.8GB，开始时候，系统自己的休眠点击后就和锁屏一样，输入密码又能进去了
<nigojuju> RavenChan: 后来我安装了uswsusp，使用s2disk，成功了
<RavenChan> nigojuju, 那不就行了= =
<nigojuju> RavenChan: 问题是，我发现内容使用只有几百MB时候才成功
<RavenChan> nigojuju, 多了会怎样？
<nigojuju> RavenChan: 一旦有将近1GB时候，s2disk会运行一会儿，然后又回复到了锁屏的状态
<nigojuju> RavenChan: 内存使用
<RavenChan> nigojuju, 那是swap不够了= =
<nigojuju> RavenChan: 我的swap 4.8GB
<nigojuju> 难道要双倍？
<RavenChan> nigojuju, 不知道= =
<nigojuju> RavenChan: 汗一个
<nigojuju> RavenChan: 我参考的是这个http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=120&t=254238&sid=92496c1022d8cb50745c045e8066efe5
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 史上最强的休眠方法uswsusp(swap可以远小于内存且完美支持笔记本)[更新]
<nigojuju> RavenChan: 今天早上在网上找了好久，也没有找到解决办法
<tang> 又来看看，嘿嘿
<nigojuju> RavenChan: 经过我的测试，如果只是开个火狐，几个终端的话，休眠就没有问题
<nigojuju> RavenChan: 如果开一二十个程序，内容占用多时候，就变成锁屏了
<RavenChan> nigojuju, 失败的话dmesg有什么记录吗？
<nigojuju> 我看看
<nigojuju> RavenChan: 我看不懂....
<RavenChan> nigojuju, 囧
<nigojuju> RavenChan: orz
<nigojuju> 你用的tuxonice配置起来麻烦吗？
<RavenChan> nigojuju, 编译内核= =
<nigojuju> RavenChan: 要是还可以的话，就请指导下，要是麻烦的话。。
<nigojuju> RavenChan: 算了，不会编译内核...
 * RavenChan 我也经常内存不够什么的，尝试swapfile
<nigojuju> RavenChan: 好，那我试试，要是给10GB还不行的话，我就放弃
<netsnail> 现在机器的内存都那么大，为什么还选择休眠呢？
<netsnail> 休眠的时间感觉比关机还慢
<RavenChan> netsnail, 省电
<netsnail> RavenChan: 关机了事
<RavenChan> netsnail, tuxonice就快多了
<nigojuju> netsnail: 因为第一天开了一二十个程序包括虚拟机想第二天继续使用
<netsnail> 原理还是要把内存的东西放到硬盘上吧
<nigojuju> netsnail: 我开机才十几妙而已，要不是为了这个，我才不休眠
<netsnail> nigojuju: 感觉代价还是有点，呵呵
<RavenChan> nigojuju, 好快= =
<nigojuju> netsnail: 可是有时候第一天的东西搞不完，要睡觉了总不能开着电脑费电啊
<netsnail> nigojuju: 不会是固态硬盘吧
<netsnail> 待机啊
<nigojuju> netsnail: 不是，希捷
<nigojuju> netsnail: 休眠还行，待机根本不行
<netsnail> nigojuju: 为什么
<nigojuju> netsnail: 我不知道，我系统连待机的选项都没有
<nigojuju> netsnail: 我也试过s2ram --force，结果没反应
<netsnail> 感觉只要内核支持就行了
<netsnail> 最好有一个管理工具比如 xdm gdm
<nigojuju> netsnail: 毕竟待机还有几瓦的功率，要是休眠的话，就比较好
<netsnail> 太jiu jie了
<nigojuju> netsnail：呵呵，我去搞个swap 10GB的，看看如何
<xiaofan> 休眠和睡眠哪个更费电力？当然是睡眠》但是启动最慢的还是休眠
<xiaofan> nigojuju: swap10GB有何用？我吧swap禁用了   照样没什么特别指出
<nigojuju> xiaofan: god damn input method
<nigojuju> xiaofan: can you hibernate?
<nigojuju> xiaofan: i cannot hibernate
<MaskRay> pocoyo: import
<xiaofan> nigojuju: 可以。但是休眠一点都不爽
<nigojuju> xiaofan: there is something wrong with ibus
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 载 conky的时候还是有问题啊。郁闷 用scrot的时候 无法绑定快捷键。。更郁闷。
<nigojuju> xiaofan: oh my! how can you hibernate without swap?
<xiaofan> nigojuju: 拒绝和说英语的人闲聊
<nigojuju> xiaofan: 每次磁盘拷贝
<nigojuju> xiaofan: ibus都假死
<nigojuju> xiaofan: 刚才我在做swap
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 是啊，conky 部分会黑
<xiaofan> nigojuju: 我也是
<netsnail> 有用gentoo的吗？　fcitx怎么搞？
<xiaofan> nigojuju: 但是kde桌面就不会了  你是gnome？？
<touparx> netsnail^~^ 直接emerge啊
<nigojuju> xiaofan: 是
<nigojuju> xiaofan: kde，心里痒痒的
<xiaofan> nigojuju: swap我到现在都没有发觉有什么优点
<nigojuju> xiaofan: 那你怎么能休眠？
<xiaofan> nigojuju: kde还是可以。但是有时候觉得不是很方便
<_xiaoMo> 理论上...无swap .只能关机`.貌似
<netsnail> touparx: 安装不了
<netsnail> ebuid不好用
<netsnail> 好出错
<nigojuju> xiaofan: kde我不是很习惯，可能没有配置好，我装了一个在原来的硬盘
<xiaofan> nigojuju: 我是说，我并不是取消swap。只是关闭而已。我只是觉得swap一点都不好
<touparx> netsnail^~^ 用gentoo-china overlay 的那个
<nigojuju> xiaofan: 原来是这样～～
<netsnail> touparx: 一样不能用
<netsnail> touparx: 说补定错误
<netsnail> touparx: 你用fcitx吗？
<xiaofan> nigojuju: 慢慢就习惯。很多方面还是gnome好。但是没有国内哦么那么容易崩溃
<nigojuju> xiaofan: kde不容易崩溃？
<touparx> netsnail^~^ 我用fcitx的
<xiaofan> nigojuju: 你去做swap吧 。看来你很需要休眠功能。KDE没有那么容易崩溃。gnome在开3d的时候，拖动窗口就会崩溃
<netsnail> touparx: 我怎么安装不了
<xiaofan> nigojuju: gnome在插上蓝牙也会容易崩溃
<touparx> netsnail^~^ 我fcitx是官方portage的
<touparx> netsnail^~^ 你哪儿是什么错误？
<netsnail> touparx: 我再装一下，把错误发过来
<nigojuju> xiaofan: 原来这样，做好了，就看结果如何了free -m total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<nigojuju> Mem:          3711       3669         41          0         86       2493
<nigojuju> -/+ buffers/cache:       1090       2621
<nigojuju> Swap:         9999          0       9999
<xiaofan> nigojuju: 我有三个桌面环境。所以经常切换着用
<nigojuju> xiaofan: 等下聊～我先试试
<xiaofan> nigojuju: 你内存2G？
<nigojuju> xiaofan: 4G
<netsnail> touparx: Failed Patch: add-zhengma-support.diff !
<xiaofan> nigojuju: 那swap你打算给多少？
<nigojuju> xiaofan: 我刚做完，10GB，9999MB，我去试试
<xiaofan> nigojuju: OK
<touparx> netsnail^~^ 这个不是官方的吧
<netsnail> gentoo-china的ebuild
<Yangtse> unetbootin制作的u盘无法启动
<Yangtse> 怎么回事
<touparx> netsnail^~^ 刚才看portag里的ebuild没有这项啊
<Yangtse> 就显示一个点
<touparx> netsnail^~^ 9999的？
<netsnail> touparx: 对
<netsnail> 改了ebuild可以安装了
<woju> ubuntu下想让局域网里面的人放弃用ppstream之类p2p软件看电影有什么办法没有？
<woju> ping -f 网关有用没有不知道
<touparx> netsnail^~^ 你没有更新吧，我这边overlay里ebuild没郑码相关的patch啊
<xiaofan> woju: 情说说你的网络环境，还有你是网管么？
<woju> 不是网管，10M的网，10几个在用，没有限制p2p
<nigojuju> xiaofan: 不行
<woju> xiaofan: 不是网管，10M的网，10几个在用，没有限制p2p
<nigojuju> xiaofan: 不知道怎么回事
<woju> xiaofan: 现在放假了只有4个人在用也开不了网页
<xiaofan> nigojuju: 这个上网去看看。因为我也没有遇到过。一般来说，swap得是内存的2倍。
<xiaofan> woju: 那就是说，你电脑和他们的地位平等》？？
<xiaofan> woju: 谁都不是网管？
<nigojuju> xiaofan: 我找了好久了，不过自己英语不行。算了，等等再说吧，你会编译内核吗？
<cfy> 谁有ipod touch?
<woju> xiaofan: 是的
<xiaofan> nigojuju: 说会也不会，因为我从没试着去编译。
<nigojuju> xiaofan: 编译内核难不难？
<xiaofan> woju: 这样阿。我一般都是把他们踢下去。
<nigojuju> xiaofan: 大约要学习多久？
<xiaofan> nigojuju: 一般。跟安装源代码软件一样
<woju> xiaofan: 怎么踢？强占ip?
<woju> xiaofan: 开dhcp?
<xiaofan> nigojuju: 一般网上都有
<nigojuju> xiaofan: 学习一周的时间够不够？
<woju> xiaofan: 这样太过分，他们会封怒的
 * darkcly 
<xiaofan> woju: 你电脑不是网关，哪可以dhcp？
<woju> 愤怒
<nigojuju> xiaofan: < RavenChan> nigojuju, 不用设置也行，现在我在用tuxonice
<xiaofan> woju: 那就没有办法了。p2
<nigojuju> xiaofan: 这个tuxONICE
<nigojuju> xiaofan:就很好
<xiaofan> woju: p2p下载的端口是不是tcp传输？
<nigojuju> xiaofan: 但是要编译内核
<woju> woju: 不清楚哦，我只知道使用ppstream之类的看电影软件
<xiaofan> nigojuju: RavenChan？？？
<xiaofan> woju: p2p下载是吧？那绝对是tcp拉
<woju> xiaofan: 恩，有办法吗？
<xiaofan> woju: ^_^  有个邪恶的想法
<woju> xiaofan: 什么想法？
<nigojuju> Raven刚才还在，现在走了
<xiaofan> woju: 那就是tcpkill -i eth0 ***  (***是端口号)
<xiaofan> woju: 工具就是dsniff
<iamfbi> 请教下，我要在“启动应用程序”里加一句命令，开机就运行的，但这句命令要用到SUDO，怎么办？
<woju> xiaofan: 这样能封掉局域网的端口吗？
<xiaofan> woju: 看man文档就可以学会。在kill端口之前，先用tcpdump嗅探一下端口号。（ethereal也可以，这个是图形的，我最喜欢的）
<xiaofan> wo
<xiaofan> woju: 不会。只是不要他下载而已
<iamfbi> no one answer me
<xiaofan> woju: 你可以家一个选项。拖慢它的下载速度
<woju> xiaofan: 他会不会连网页也开不了？
<netsnail> touparx: 安装了进行gnome后　无法用ctrl+space 呼出
<xiaofan> iamfbi: 这个比较麻烦。这样。你可以在/etc/rc.d/rc.local   最后面添加你那命令就是了
<xiaofan> woju: 不会阿。浏览网页一般就是80端口 和8080端口。
<xiaofan> woju: 下载的端口在1024以上呢
<suteng> hi
<^k^> suteng, 好  13:47 
<sunwilston> 这里有谁知道如何下载youtube里的视频，在线看太慢了
<woju> xiaofan: 我查查，多谢！
<xiaofan> woju: 你把那工具用会就知道怎么整了
<suteng> ff有个插件
<xiaofan> woju: 你要是网关就好了。那用的着这么麻烦
<cfy> sunwilston: net-misc youtube-dl
<sunwilston> 我试了很多方法，现在好像都不能用了
<cfy> sunwilston: 啥系统？
<woju> xiaofan: 网关是一个很便宜的路由器
<sunwilston> cfy: 你试过现在可以用吗？
<sunwilston> ubuntu
<gad-zllang> :-*
<gad-zllang> 大家好，，
<pocoyo> gad-zllang: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<suteng> Hello! Tenzu
<cfy> sunwilston: 你给个地址。
<tenzu> suteng: yo!
<gad-zllang> 问下，totem播放MP3的时候可以加载字幕不？
<cfy> sunwilston: 你有没有用过？
<xiaofan> woju: 你能控制路由器么？
<sunwilston> cfy: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKTZoB2Vjuk
<cfy> sunwilston: 你没有用过就试试
<woju> xiaofan: 不能，不过网管我认识，但是他应该会照顾到用户看电影的需求，因为这些人除了看电影也不知道上网干什么了，我在农村
<cfy> sunwilston: 我懒得翻墙了。
<suteng> 用'lrc?
<sunwilston> cfy: youtube-dl  我用过不行
<cfy> sunwilston: 哦。那我试试
<xiaofan> woju: 那只有通过非正常手段解决拉。去吧。下载那工具，看man文档就可以学会的
<suteng> 农村？网管？
<gad-zllang> 哪位能给个提示不？
<woju> xiaofan: 恩，多谢！
<sunwilston> cfy: 我是直接用IPV6上youtube的
<cfy> sunwilston: 我翻墙，可以。
<gad-zllang> totem 播放MP3时可以加载字幕文件显示不？
<xiaofan> woju: 这里有个简单的教程http://www.80pentest.com/?p=338
<^k^> ⇪ title: dangdang's blog » Dsniff 嗅探工具–基于linux下的经典arp工具
<sunwilston> cfy: 你是在ubuntu下翻墙吗？
<touparx> netsnail^~^ 换热键，不过我没装过gnome
<cfy> suteng: gentoo
<woju> xiaofan: 恩，我看看
<xiaofan> ^k^: 你感兴趣哈？？
<Guest59659> cfy: 你是在linux下翻墙吗？
<cfy> 是的
<temp_string> cfy, 不要說那麼直接，你怎麼知道sunwilston不是來調查翻墙的？
<temp_string> cfy, 嘿嘿嘿
<sunwilston> temp_string: 晕，有你的
<cfy> temp_string: okay...
<cfy> sunwilston: 你在干啥？换我nick?
<xiaofan> 原来^k^是聊天机器人？
<darkcly> 大家好.开机出现 “*** login:” 时，有几秒钟键盘输入无反应是什么原因？
<pocoyo> darkcly: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<temp_string> sunwilston, 怎麼？被我說中了？
<sunwilston> cfy: 我打错命令了
<cfy> sunwilston: 哦。。。。我的nick都是‘保护’过的。哈哈
<temp_string> 不就是register了一下嗎……
<cfy> 嗯。
<cfy> 专业术语我忘了。所以用'保护‘代替了下
<cfy> 呵呵
<suteng> 地方政府
<mrdirtft> wo ai ni
<pocoyo> mrdirtft: ...
<roylez_> pocoyo: 水牛你就从了 mrdirtft 吧
<pocoyo> roylez_: 主席显灵了。。。
<temp_string> suteng, 說了個地方政府就什麼都沒有了，你在做什麼呢？
<pocoyo> roylez_: import 在conky上截图的时候戴不出来是怎么回事儿啊。。
<roylez_> pocoyo: 我这边可以
<roylez_> pocoyo: 你的conky是不是用了window模式什么的
<pocoyo> roylez_: 我不知道什么是窗口模式？
<roylez_> pocoyo: ...
<mrdirtft> jb zhongguo zf
<pocoyo> roylez_: own_window yes
<roylez_> pocoyo: 我的也有这个，没问题阿
<pocoyo> roylez_: 那咋办啊 ~~>_<~~。。。
<roylez_> pocoyo: 你用那ibus了？...
<roylez_> pocoyo: http://s2.kimag.es/share/70108536.png
<pocoyo> roylez_: 用scrot载的时候 没有问题啊。
<pocoyo> roylez_: 我没有用ibus. 用 fcitx啊。
<roylez_> pocoyo: o...
<mrdirtft> 你好
<roylez_> pocoyo: 救不了你
<mrdirtft> 我可以打中文了
<pocoyo>  roylez_: scrot 不能绑定快捷键啊。。。
<roylez_> pocoyo: 为什么不能？
<mrdirtft> 怎么上图
<pocoyo> roylez_: 我也不知道啊。 命令行 可以。 绑定到快捷键的时候就不行啊。
<pocoyo> mrdirtft:   http://imagebin.ca
<roylez_> pocoyo: scrot只是鼠标指针不能变化吧
<pocoyo> roylez_: 是 指针也不会变化。。
<roylez_> pocoyo: DISPLAY=:0.0 scrot ....
<roylez_> pocoyo: 试试这样
<mrdirtft> check this out -> http://tinyurl.com/37lhmer
<pocoyo> roylez_: scrot -s -b -e 'mv $f /tmp/test.png' 命令行可以。写到脚本里绑定快捷键就不行。display写在哪儿？
<xiaofan> mrdirtft: 说这话，小心跨省
<roylez_> pocoyo: 就写在scrot的前面
<pocoyo> roylez_: 不行啊 悲从中来。。
<roylez_> ....
<roylez_> pocoyo: 求神拜菩萨去
<huangg> d
<teasiu> 今天还是没有讲座
<teasiu> burg
<suteng> android手机蹭网上irc,
<mrdirtft> xiaofan, 跨省？
<suteng> 不习惯
<teasiu> 我想了解有多少人使用burg
<suteng> 好冷
<mrdirtft> 做人好无聊，IRC 好无聊
<mrdirtft> C++ 非常无聊
<suteng> /
<mrdirtft> C 超无聊
<mrdirtft> suteng, 来我抱抱
 * CyrusYzGTt 把 mrdirtft 和 suteng 合抱玩3p
<suteng> 冷
 * CyrusYzGTt 把 mrdirtft 和 suteng 放開，繼續looking neting smail talking
<teasiu> 人少，不热闹。没意思
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<suteng> 建议睡觉
<mrdirtft> 打飞机去
<teasiu> 刚打完
<Lfgfdgfdg> 我怎么觉得IRC跟以前的聊天室一样阿
<teasiu> 就是
<teasiu> 刚下载完非2和赵孤，在看。。。
<Lfgfdgfdg> teasiu, 这么会就有非2下载看拉？
<Lfgfdgfdg> 非好看耗时照顾好看
<woju> irc和qq群类似
<teasiu> 早就有了，我都看迟了，12月9日救出来了
<huangg> 昨日一女同学在食堂吃饭时，一机电系男生凑到旁边，“同学，我能和你说话不，我已经一个月没和女生说话了。”
<Lfgfdgfdg> 我想看子弹
<Lfgfdgfdg> huangg, 真的阿？
<huangg> woju: QQ群跟irc类似吧
<Lfgfdgfdg> 是有点象
<woju> Lfgfdgfdg: 比qq群自由些
<woju> huangg: 恩，irc是鼻祖
<Lfgfdgfdg> QQ群会屏蔽关键字？
<Lfgfdgfdg> 会不会？我没试过
<Lfgfdgfdg> huangg, 你说的是笑话还是真的？
<huangg> Lfgfdgfdg: 糗百里面看到的，应该是真的
<Lfgfdgfdg> 哈哈，谁试过一个月没和女生说过话？
<huangg> Lfgfdgfdg: 那绝对看到母猪都觉得清秀了
<pocoyo> Lfgfdgfdg: 男监狱里多半没说过。
<huangg> 机电男说不准的。。。
<Lfgfdgfdg> 菊花的
<ovov> - -
<ovov> - -
<Lfgfdgfdg> 电影里男监狱都是报菊花的
<Lfgfdgfdg> 老美的电影就是这样，中国还没见过
<temp_string> Lfgfdgfdg, 沒有，臺灣軍方已經要求新兵要蹲下拿肥皂了。
<woju> temp_string: 上ptt.cc吗？
<woju> 好大的雪
<temp_string> woju, no
<woju> 大家哪里都是什么天气？我这里是下雪，湖北
<woju> 外面全白了
<temp_string> woju, 我這還好。
<temp_string> woju, 只是冷。
<woju> 南方下雪比较少见
<woju> temp_string: 哪里？
<temp_string> 合肥
<woju> temp_string: 按tab补全
<temp_string> woju, 做什麼？
<woju> 名字补全
<woju> 按w再按tab就可以补全名字
<temp_string> woju, 我知道呀。
<woju> 怎么你那边是,我这里是:
<snoop_fy> woju: 可以改
<woju> snoop_fy: 怎么改呢？
<AndChat> 又是断网
<woju> 我看不进去书了，年龄到了，唉
<AndChat> 看毛片
<woju> 不感兴趣，我没什么性欲
<snoop_fy> woju: 不同的客户端应该不一样，
<woju> snoop_fy: 原来是这样
<Yangtse> linux下面有类似恐龙蛋的游戏吗？
<woju> 都没听说过恐龙蛋
<Yangtse> http://www.duotegame.com/soft/6249.html
<AndChat> 额
<Yangtse> 又一个andchat
<temp_string> andchat?
<AndChat> ^k^
<AndChat> 是我，别开枪
<wzssyqa> AndChat: kk才不管你是谁呢
<AndChat> hi
<ZhangNing> 请问大家，如果一个游戏需要载入镜像，然后才能玩，用wine应该怎么设置才能让它运行阿
<^k^> AndChat, 好  15:10 
<ZhangNing> 用mount载入这个iso没有用
<AndChat> WA，k说话了
<AndChat> 别难受了，用XP吧
<ZhangNing> 一个打字的游戏，叫死亡打字员
<ZhangNing> 挺好玩的
<ZhangNing> 不想因为这个换回win7
<sunwilston> cfy: 在吗？
<ZhangNing> 现在觉得Ubuntu比win7用着舒服，至少写毕业论文是这样的
<AndChat> 找不到类似的游戏?
<ZhangNing> 找不到
<ZhangNing> Ubuntu下的打字游戏没有好玩的
<AndChat> mount ISO挂载
<AndChat> wine....
<ZhangNing> 不管用
<gzk> xchat有没有好一点的主题，昨天进了ＷＩＮ，下了个ＸＣＨＡＴ，里面的对话可以高亮显示，ubuntu下的好像比较单一。
<woju> irssi也可以高亮显示
<Yangtse> 恐龙蛋
<Yangtse> 有吗？
<Yangtse> 谁玩过
<woju> Yangtse: 用浏览器不能玩吗？
<Yangtse> 恐龙蛋
<Yangtse> 有吗？
<pocoyo> 肉蛋有
<huangg> gzk: 可以高亮的
<gzk> huangg, 如何高亮
<huangg> gzk: 设置被
<huangg> 呗
<huangg> gzk: 都可以的，irssi你试试，不错的一个客户端
<PSWZ-ZhangY> 发现ubuntu 一个漏洞， 点击屏幕右上角那个时间的小插件然后编辑， 可以不用root权限就更改时间
<happyaron> PSWZ-ZhangY: 不能保存系统时间吧。
<PSWZ-ZhangY> 能， 在系统》系统管理》时间和日期 中会看到体现
<PSWZ-ZhangY> 而在那改是要权限的
<happyaron> PSWZ-ZhangY: 去报个bug吧。
<happyaron> PSWZ-ZhangY: 终端里运行 ubuntu-bug gnome-panel
<PSWZ-ZhangY> 额， 上次报了一个， 美人理我
<happyaron> 然后按照提示描述一下这个问题，英语。
<PSWZ-ZhangY> 没人
<Yangtse> 不懂英语
<MaskRay>  是因为你在 admin 组里？
<PSWZ-ZhangY> 嗯， 在admin组里
<PSWZ-ZhangY> 可是在fedora下就需要权限
<happyaron> MaskRay: 那也要sudo才行啊。
<PSWZ-ZhangY> 很奇怪， 你们也试一下
<PSWZ-ZhangY> 10.04
<MaskRay> PSWZ-ZhangY: 非 admin 账户可以吗？
<PSWZ-ZhangY> 没试
<MaskRay> happyaron: 不知道，没 gnome 无法测试
<PSWZ-ZhangY> 额， im sorry
<PSWZ-ZhangY> 非admin的就不能了
<gzk_> rar 用什么打开
<PSWZ-ZhangY> 需要admin的那个人的密码
<MaskRay> PSWZ-ZhangY: 你之前是不是输入过密码？timestamp 没过期所以就自动了
<PSWZ-ZhangY> 在软件中心里下一个叫“unrar"的包
<PSWZ-ZhangY> 不是， 每次设都是这样的
<PSWZ-ZhangY> 那个钥匙环是多长时间过期？
<CyrusYzGTt> sudo yum install unrar rar p7zip p7-* p7zip-*
<PSWZ-ZhangY> 但是钥匙环也只是在同一个程序里的才能记住阿～～
<gzk_> 我直接sudo apt-get install unrar了
<happyaron> PSWZ-ZhangY: 钥匙环是以gnome的会话为单位的。
<PSWZ-ZhangY> 哦
<PSWZ-ZhangY> 唉， 那我等一段时间再试一下， 不过每次设时间都是这样～
<PSWZ-ZhangY> 快受不了gnome了
<PSWZ-ZhangY> 哪个panel一移到非上下侧就错误百般
<PSWZ-ZhangY> 唉， 免费的还是bug多阿～～
<CyrusYzGTt> 所以，有能力的會去貢獻
<gzk_> panel，恢复一下吧
<v_v> 崩溃。。
<v_v> qemu 的上网，搞了半天没搞定阿
<v_v> nnd， 不知道哪里出的问题。
<v_v> 崩溃阿崩溃。。。。
<v_v> 连个鸟日志也没有， 就卡住不动
<v_v> 有谁给我提供个技术支持？
<happyaron> sudo
<v_v> happyaron: 有空没有？ 帮我看看？
<happyaron> v_v: 告诉你了，sudo
<v_v> happyaron: 毛sudo， 老子从头到尾用root
<camper> :D
<happyaron> v_v: 找你老子去
<v_v> j8
<CyrusYzGTt> v_v§ 胸眼，你怎麼這樣對哈皮龍兄這樣說話
<sss> 连情况都没看 就sudo
<sss> 还怪我出演不驯
<huangg> 。。。
<sss> 出言不逊。。。
<sss> 或许你曾经的问题是sudo 不带表我的也是
<happyaron> sss: 你出言不逊就别在这里呆着 :)
<sss> 谁先？？
<happyaron> sss: ä½ 
<sss> “找你老子去”？
<sss> 谁说的？
<sss> 你是op就牛逼，
<happyaron> sss: 再往上翻一行
<happyaron> 16:08 < v_v> happyaron: 毛sudo， 老子从头到尾用root
<happyaron> 16:08 < camper> :D
<happyaron> 16:08 < happyaron> v_v: 找你老子去
<happyaron> sss: 别在这里混淆事实
<sss> 事实？？！！ 可笑
<camper> 素质哈
<happyaron> sss: 聊天记录在呢
<sss> 没了解我的情况， 就认定我是sudo， 是你的素质问题
<happyaron> sss: 你没先出言不逊？
<sss> 你表达了对我的不尊重在先
<happyaron> sss: 你先
<sss> 不和你扯淡。你牛逼， 能t人
<happyaron> sss: 这里每个人提的都是建议，不是一定对
<camper> 哎，心胸太宽广些哈
<happyaron> sss: 你又没付费，谁给你保证？
<huangg> - -不吵了，happy t人也不对- -
<happyaron> NO WARRANTY
<sss> 态度 尊重 要花钱先？！！
<huangg> ..火气太大了
<sss> 这是交流的基本素质
<CyrusYzGTt> 額，貌似 happyaron 沒怎麼踢，最多就是那ee小賤人淫娃蕩婦
<CyrusYzGTt> 額，貌似 happyaron 沒怎麼踢我，最多就是那ee小賤人淫娃蕩婦
<wzssyqa> 哦，看懂了，sss就是vv啊
<happyaron> 帮忙还挑肥拣瘦，先嘴里不干净还想要尊重。
 * wzssyqa 为嘛骂人家ee，就不是骂呢？
 * CyrusYzGTt 因爲ee是ee，所以能罵
<bbswx> op 了不起嘛， 可以直接越过讲道理的步骤， t人嘛 很爽阿~~
<snoop_fy> 哈哈
 * wzssyqa happyaron 写了脚本了，专t vv
<happyaron> ...
<zkwlx> 你们这大家那
<temp_string> happyaron, 哎，和我被#gentoo-chat禁掉的情况有些像呀……
<RabbitHair1> 有人在用scim google pinyin么
<CyrusYzGTt> 隨讓V_V的胸是下垂的，所以哈皮龍兄就高興了
<happyaron> temp_string: 张嘴不干净，就不要想别人在对你怎么好
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<happyaron> RabbitHair1: 咋了？
<temp_string> happyaron, 哎，一時的出口不遜會帶來嚴重的問題呀。
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 哦，有錯別字，我修改下
<temp_string> happyaron, 結果我還evasion了一下，就被永遠ban掉了……
<CyrusYzGTt> 誰讓V_V的胸是下垂的，所以哈皮龍兄就不高興了
<RabbitHair1> 遇到问题了，就是候选词有9个，但是第9个是没法选上的，按9也没反应
<happyaron> temp_string: 悲剧。
<temp_string> happyaron, 是呀，本來是想evasion一下道歉的，結果悲劇了。
<happyaron> RabbitHair1: 那东西没人维护了。
<RabbitHair1> 哦
<happyaron> temp_string: 你和管理员单独说说吧。
<temp_string> happyaron, 說過了，不睬我。
<RabbitHair1> google怎么也不管管linux下的输入法捏
<temp_string> happyaron, 很嚴肅的“permanent, now”
<temp_string> happyaron, 一點也開不得完笑呀……
<Kandu> temp_string: 也許那人已經 ignore 你了
<happyaron> temp_string: 当然。
<gzk_> 来这里的都是交流的，文明用语是最基本的要求。
<wzssyqa> temp_string: 语法不通？
<CyrusYzGTt> RabbitHair1§ chrome Os 就是基於linux的，還說不管
<temp_string> Kandu, 沒有，是另外一个管理員。
<wzssyqa> RabbitHair1: 是scim已经废弃了
<darkcly> 开机出现“*** login:"时，有几秒种键盘输入无反应是什么原因？
<wzssyqa> 怪不得google的
<temp_string> wzssyqa, 不是。
<RabbitHair1> chrome os下有中文输入法么，能移植到ubuntu么？
<happyaron> wzssyqa: scim 有新debian mainainer了。
<happyaron> RabbitHair1: 有人写就应该能
<wzssyqa> temp_string: 永久，现在 啥意思？
<Kandu> cfy: 昨天發的
<RabbitHair1> 那就是有希望了
<Kandu> cfy: #define structof(type, field, ptr) ((type *) (((char *) (ptr)) - offsetof(type, field)))
<temp_string> wzssyqa, 永久封禁，現在就走。
<Kandu> cfy: #define offsetof(type, ident)	((size_t) (unsigned long) &((type *)0)->ident)
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 那上游呢？
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 2009-05最后一个版本
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 不过新maintainer没啥修改。
<linuxer_new> 你也知道这里有记录哦。谁是谁非，大家都看着。只是op就牛逼， 可以无视道理于条例，不给讨论，申辩的机会。 最后一句话。以后不会来这里跟你废话。
<temp_string> wzssyqa, 主要是沒有主意ban evasion後果這麼嚴重。在這邊都沒有被ban過的說……
<wzssyqa> 。。。。
 * wzssyqa 这次没用踢
<temp_string> 看見了。
<temp_string> “只是op就牛逼”，可是確實是牛逼呀。
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 可是確實是牛逼呀
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 错了
<happyaron> 剪贴板出问题了。
<happyaron> wzssyqa: http://packages.qa.debian.org/s/scim.html
<temp_string> happyaron, ……
<temp_string> happyaron, xchat呢？
<happyaron> temp_string: irssi
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<temp_string> happyaron, 那也能搞錯？
<happyaron> temp_string: 快捷键用错了。
 * CyrusYzGTt 我一直被ban 和 +p 或
<darkcly> 没人遇到过我说的这种情况吗?
 * wzssyqa 嗯，op 就是牛逼，拜: ChanServ freeflying ^k^ roylez 特别是 ^k^
<happyaron> 四个bot
<wzssyqa> 落下 happyaron。。。
<temp_string> Kandu, ignore什麼的無所謂。不過，因為來道歉所以被永久ban的話，這個就讓人很無語……
<Kandu> temp_string: 你不會是用錯語法了吧
<RabbitHair1> Chanserv是谁？
<RabbitHair1> 能不能屏蔽这家伙
<Kandu> temp_string: 或者有疏漏，讓人覺得沒誠意  --
<temp_string> Kandu, 不是喲。“I sincerely apologize for any mistakes i made before ,including ban-evasion and inappropriate words.”
<CyrusYzGTt> RabbitHair1§ ChanServ 是 freenode 的，
<temp_string> Kandu, 不是，說白點就是難說話。沒有辦法，我得罪別人在先。
<wzssyqa> RabbitHair1: 可以的
<RabbitHair1> 它每次打开这个聊天室都出现，能不能不让它出现？ 我用的pidgin
<RabbitHair1> how？
<wzssyqa> RabbitHair1: 你只有退出，它就消失了
<RabbitHair1> :-(
<huangg> 重要的是他分饰两角唱完的，那女声真是惊艳全场。。（这首歌是男女对唱，大家应该知道的，不知道的去百度，顺便撞墙100下。）
<huangg> 照例这不是GC，GC是他唱还没唱完的时候有人说要切歌，他HLL地来了一句：
<temp_string> huangg, 什麼？
<huangg> temp_string: 不知道- -按了下中键什么都出来了
<wzssyqa> RabbitHair1: op们的权限，还有很多别的什么东东都是它管的
<temp_string> huangg, ……
<huangg> 重要的是他分饰两角唱完的，那女声真是惊艳全场。。（这首歌是男女对唱，大家应该知道的，不知道的去百度，顺便撞墙100下。）
<huangg> 照例这不是GC，GC是他唱还没唱完的时候有人说要切歌，他HLL地来了一句：
<huangg> temp_string: 知道不- -又来了 irssi的同学请教了
<temp_string> temp_string,  xchat用戶表示不知道你要說什麼。
<gzk_> ＩＲＣ不能像ＱＱ一样，传截图是最大的缺陷。
<gebjgd> gzk_< 那么多共享图片的网站呢
<gzk_> Ex-Chat？共享网站只是贴网址，没法直观的看到图，要点链接才行。
<Kandu> cfy: ident 就是個 形參
<CyrusYzGTt> ChanServ就是管理op的存在，不過大多數時候是昏君
<Colin-shzsc> gzk_: 一个东西滥了就不精了，QQ就是个TM的大杂烩
<CyrusYzGTt> gzk_§ 用mirc貌似能
<lainme> gzk_: 不同东西完成不同功能。有图字符界面的客户端压力就大了
<happyaron> ChanServ: 可以离开这个频道的。
<happyaron> ChanServ 可以离开这个频道的。
<Kandu> cfy: c 語言的預處理章節有講宏定義和擴展 :)
<gzk_> Colin-shzsc, ＱＱ是个杂烩，不过不可否认它的远程协助，离线文件，截图功能都很实用
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 給我op，讓我踢 ChanServ 過過隱
<lainme> gzk_: 我希望irc能内网穿透传文件
<Colin-shzsc> gzk_: 不同的东西分工合作才是王道，就像手机的照相功能往往还比不上卡片机那样，更何况一家独大那事实上是垄断
<gzk_> Colin-shzsc, 因为在讨论时图片往往能更加直白的说明问题，有时不是三言两语说的清，我认为ＩＲＣ增加这个功能是有必要的，当然首先要排除技术问题，要是服务器撑不住也不行
<Kandu> gzk_: 群聊不適合發圖片的
<Colin-shzsc> 我还是觉得直接上一个图片链接舒服点
<Kandu> gzk_: 在私聊時有用這個功能確實很好
<gzk_> 我在ＱＱ里讨论问题时，经常是发图片的，有可能ＱＱ有钱，他花得起这个钱吧
<CyrusYzGTt> 特別是irc有時是上千人的，所以我不贊同
<Colin-shzsc> 一个大大的图片上来那就成刷屏了
<Kandu> gzk_: qq 的離線文件功能確實不錯
<Colin-shzsc> 对别人正在进行的话题会有严重干扰
<Kandu> gzk_: 遠程協助就有點浪費流量和硬盤空間了。因為 win 自帶這個功能
<CyrusYzGTt> 你沒看到QQ羣是人數限制的嗎
<gzk_> 那我在500人的群里，也没见到什么乱的。当然还需要添加管理员图片删除功能。
<woju> 大家呆这个频道多久了？
<gzk_> CyrusYzGTt, 关键就在这，500人的超级群是要花ＲＭＢ的，腾讯用拿的钱来装配服务器没什么问题，但irc就不知道有没有这么大的经济后盾了。
<CyrusYzGTt> gzk_§ irc面向全世界的
<Colin-shzsc> irc本身就不是用来商业的
<lainme> gzk_: 对乱的定义和感觉不同吧。#bitlbee频道连说4句就被判定为flood了
<wzssyqa> lainme: 这里也是啊
<temp_string> woju, 3年了吧。
<lainme> wzssyqa: 这里是5句吧，上次ee被说flood，他辩称还没到5句呢
<CyrusYzGTt> 我試試
<wzssyqa> 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 老君曰：大道無形，生育天地；大道無情，運行日月；大道無名，長養萬物。吾不知其名，強名曰道。
<CyrusYzGTt>         夫道者，有清有濁，有動有靜。天清地濁，天動地靜；男清女濁，男動女靜。降本流末，而生萬物。清者濁之源，動者靜之基。人能常清靜，天地悉皆歸。
<CyrusYzGTt>         夫人神好清，而心擾之；人心好靜，而慾牽之。常能遣其慾，而心自靜；澄其心，而神自清。自然六慾不生，三毒消滅。所以不能者，為心未澄，慾未遣也。能遣之者，內觀其心，心無其心；外觀其形，形無其形；遠觀其物，物無其物。三者既無，唯見於空。
<CyrusYzGTt>         觀空亦空，空無所空。所空既無，無無亦無。無無既無，湛然常寂。寂無所寂，慾豈能生。慾既不生，即是真靜。真常應物，真常得性。常應常靜，常清靜矣！
<woju> temp_string: 我才来几天
<CyrusYzGTt>         如此清靜，漸入真道。既入真道，名為得道。雖名得道，實無所得。為化眾生，名為得道。能悟之者，可傳聖道。
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt:...,谁说话这么快,请勿Flood，超过4行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<temp_string> woju, 呵呵。
<temp_string> 果然是5行。
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<temp_string> happyaron, 困死了。
<temp_string> happyaron, 中午不睡，3點崩潰呀。
<happyaron> temp_string: 嗯。。。
<temp_string> happyaron, 問題是我10點才起
<temp_string> happyaron, 這個就惡心了。
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 我以身試法，給她們做實驗
<temp_string> CyrusYzGTt, 多少人都試過了。
<temp_string> happyaron, 我記得他們原來拿bot來試的吧。
<CyrusYzGTt> temp_string§ 一般新來的都會這樣
<temp_string> CyrusYzGTt, ……
<CyrusYzGTt> temp_string§ 特別是讓她們貼信息的時候
<RabbitHair1> 这里有人用wireshark捕捉过在线视频的没
<CyrusYzGTt> RabbitHair1§ ...沒有，我撲捉過wpa2
<RabbitHair1> 哦
<RabbitHair1> 有个香港媒体的网站，视频是flv的，但是用的rtmp协议
<RabbitHair1> 常规的视频捕捉工具很难嗅探出下载地址
<CyrusYzGTt> RabbitHair1§ 用ff插件下載
<RabbitHair1> ff插件无能为力
<RabbitHair1> 缓存里也找不到
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<RabbitHair1> 我看过op和fx的缓存，它们很狡猾的，一个9m的视频flv，分成数个100k的小文件来缓存
<RabbitHair1> 你没法看
<RabbitHair1> win下只有orbit downloader和一个叫酷抓的软件能下载
<RabbitHair1> 地址是tv.on.cc
<RabbitHair1> 你可以试试
<CyrusYzGTt> 用插件真的可以。。。。不過我不說就是了，免得被五行封印
<RabbitHair1> 在ubuntu下根本没办法
<RabbitHair1> 我试过ff的插件，不行的
<CyrusYzGTt> RabbitHair1§ 提醒妳，用心找
<gzk_> 其实ubuntu下的工具个人感觉还更多，一个差不多功能的软件可以延伸出很多不同的版本，但比较难以专业化。
<happyaron> linux专业软件也很多，但是个人基本上买不起。
<RabbitHair1> 你说的是NetVideoHunter么？
<lei> python 里 这个 os.system('ls') 返回的值是什么,为什么不是字符串啊
<lei> typt(a) <type 'int'>
<lei> 检测出是int类型,很奇怪
<lainme> lei: os.popen('ls').read()，不过现在不建议用这些了，http://j.mp/hkMT8g
<^k^> ⇪ title: 17.1. subprocess — Subprocess management — Python v2.7.1 documentation
<gzk> 大家说说ubuntu下常用什么软件做为ＢＴ客户端，我试了rtorrent并不像网上吹得那么好，反而是qbitorrent速度比较快。
<CyrusYzGTt> gzk§ mldonkey適合做下載機
<temp_string> gzk, transmission...
<temp_string> gzk, fast enough.
<netsnail> gzk: utorrent怎么样？
<RabbitHair1> transmission
<netsnail> mldonkey也不错
<gzk> 关键一，速度要快，关键二，不至于影响其它网络应用，我在ＷＩＮ下用qvod +cfosspeed+netlimter，基本上可以满足我的要求。
<RabbitHair1> ml可以连多个电驴服务器
<netsnail> mldonkey不好配置
<gzk> 我对电驴没兴趣，只有ＢＴ是我最关心的，少了这功能，我看电影估计还得回ＷＩＮ
<RabbitHair1> 是啊，配置很麻烦，这点不如amule
<lainme> transmission，限速
<netsnail> mldonkey我用的最快才400KB
<RabbitHair1> transmission支持磁力链接
<gzk> 现在一般的都支持这个链接了
<netsnail> gzk: mldonkey只持bt
<RabbitHair1> 哦，我的ml才3.0.4，没有磁力链接
<xiaofan> 限速了  BT就别空想了  我用了一年的电脑  从没有机会玩BT
<gzk> netsnail, 那它的优势在哪
<RabbitHair1> 我的ml还不能把存储目录放在ntfs分区
<netsnail> gzk: 支持很多协议
<gzk> 我蜂
<happyaron> 有没有支持IMAP IDLE的客户端？
<gzk> 我昨天特意找了个一般热度的种子，测试过transmission，rtorrent，qbitorrent，速度最快qbitorren,最省资源rtorrent。但对网络的影响都差不多，比ＷＩＮ下稍微要好一点
<CyrusYzGTt> RabbitHair1§ ml現在是3.0.6了
<RabbitHair1> 我知道，上次升级失败啊
<RabbitHair1> 升级就不能用了哦
<gzk> 而且qbitorrent支持边下边看，跟ＱＶＯＤ比起来还是有差距的，有时下了20％了放起来还卡。
<gebjgd> gzk< 用pps不好么
<CyrusYzGTt> RabbitHair1§ 我是通過git-cvs管理版本升級的，所以ml可以升級，然後編譯，運行，當綠色軟件
<netsnail> gzk: 跟下载的位置有关系吧
<gzk> ＰＰＳ都是固定源，有些种子是需要去国外网下载的。pps资源太少了
<gebjgd> gzk< 你要看什么？
<gebjgd> gzk< A片？
<gebjgd> gzk< 美剧pps上都有
<netsnail> gzk: 有没有好的资源网站，推荐一下
<RabbitHair1> 大家能用pidgin上推么？
<gzk> 最新美剧，下英文源版，做字幕翻译用的
<CyrusYzGTt> gzk§ 我有36重樓，丹道法決
<happyaron> gzk: 我觉得DHT还是transmission好
<gebjgd> gzk< 开有
<gebjgd> gzk< 美剧都有
<RabbitHair1> transmission挺快的
<gzk> qbitorrent　的DHT也不赖
<gebjgd> gzk< 有些需要等等
<CyrusYzGTt> gzk§ 有需要的貢獻MM
<happyaron> 反正我就用transmission了，再不行就迅雷
<gzk> wine迅雷，那我还不如进ＷＩＮＤＯＷＳ
<gebjgd> 要迅雷干毛
<netsnail> xunlei不是要出linux版本
<forensic> xunlei
<forensic> ?
<RabbitHair1> 我一般先mldonkey，不行就transmission，再不行就wine迅雷了
<forensic> 据说有是有，不过是企业版，而且要钱。
<jiero> 好久没用迅雷了。2004年用的最多。
<netsnail> RabbitHair1: 你mldonkey速度怎么样？
<RabbitHair1> 看源啊
<forensic> transmission、deluge、amule
<Colin-shzsc> netsnail: 电驴的资源别指望单文件能够快
<RabbitHair1> 我2m小区光纤，最高速度就是满速
<RabbitHair1> 250k上下浮动
<jiero> transmission aria2 axel wget downthemall!
<forensic>  Colin-shzsc: 热门资源可以做到
<netsnail> RabbitHair1: 还可以
<RabbitHair1> 热门是很快的
<RabbitHair1> 都是按照ubuntu社区的优化的，然后连热门服务器3~5个
<forensic> 我之前下西藏七年情，花了几个月。
<Colin-shzsc> netsnail: 因为电驴是用来共享的，不是用来下载的，这是很多人都没搞清楚的一个问题
<netsnail> 共享不就是为了下载
<lainme> amule，热门的都是满速。冷门有时靠RP
<RabbitHair1> 不过很难连上verycd的服务器
<RabbitHair1> mldonkey的搜索好像差点，而且不稳定
<xiaofan> forensic: 你去过西藏？
<Colin-shzsc> mldonkey确实不容易连上国内的服务器
<forensic> 其实verycd的服务器是啥？
<lainme> 只连edonkeyserver no2
<forensic>  xiaofan:电影来的
<netsnail> RabbitHair1: ml的搜索都Ａ级
<RabbitHair1> a级什么意思啊
<netsnail> 大多Ａ片
<xiaofan> forensic: 哦  看花了
<netsnail> 基本没法用
<forensic> 我amule里有250个服务器。每次自动连，速度还不错。
<Colin-shzsc> 况且在一些狂热自由分子看来就连verycd的电驴都是吸血驴
<netsnail> 我一般直接下种子或去emule.org.cn上下
<Colin-shzsc> emule.org.cn那个列表就是verycd用的
<forensic> verycd某个版本开始才是吸血的，其他好像不是
<xiaofan> 电驴下载是我见过最慢速的
<forensic> 电骡的官方网站只有：www.emule-project.net
<Colin-shzsc> xiaofan: 别指望它单文件快
<forensic> 电骡是用来分享的，不是单纯的下载软件，要快用http和bt
<xiaofan> Colin-shzsc: 单文件？那我双文件还一样慢呢
<Colin-shzsc> 事实上ed2k网络应该是最接近理想中真正的p2p的吧
<RabbitHair1> Colin-shzsc: 单文件热源是一样很快的
<Colin-shzsc> xiaofan: 很多人都几百个任务的
<xiaofan> forensic: 电驴那么多资源。用迅雷下电驴的资源可能吗？
<Colin-shzsc> xiaofan: 吸血雷快点弹开
<forensic> xiaofan: 不明白你的意思。
<xiaofan> Colin-shzsc: 我的天阿？
<RabbitHair1> 大家用啥上推啊
<onepiece> mm
<forensic> firefox直接上。
<Colin-shzsc> 不欢迎吸血雷
<CyrusYzGTt> chrome 後面加參數上
<Ian|zh_CN> ~debfile scsiadd
<forensic> 玩linux的人，似乎都很讨厌吸血的行为。
<xiaofan> forensic: 电驴上的资源最多，可是下载又是最差的。那难道只有几百个几百个下载阿？
<happyaron> xiaofan: 我有个同学，下一个游戏下了半年
<xiaofan> Colin-shzsc: 我知道你有心灵创伤，但是不要加于给我阿
<happyaron> emule天天1k/s
<gzk> 刚才又下了个种子，同样用transmition bt和qbittorrent，前者3分钟内下载平均速度7Ｋb，后者半分钟，下载速度达到220kb
<Colin-shzsc> 可惜dlp 不是linux的，尽管有amule的dlp补丁但太不稳定
<forensic> xiaofan:没这个耐性和分享精神就不要用emule，emule是分享的软件，不是吸血和下载的软件。
<xiaofan> happyaron: 不会吧？？我还以为我才是世界上最有耐心等待下载的人，居然还遇到比我强的
<happyaron> 基本抛弃电驴了。
<happyaron> xiaofan: :)
<RabbitHair1> gzk: 哪个bt软件带种子搜索国内不？
<forensic> transmition要积分的啊！积分高了，提速也快。
<xiaofan> forensic: 哦？？那我还真是吸血的。
<Colin-shzsc> 我本就是用amule-dlp的，但那个自动退出的问题实在是太崩溃
<jiero> xiaofan: 我也下载过半年多。
<jiero> 下载 earth 2150
<Colin-shzsc> 好在mldonkey终究还是比amule快
<MaoMao> 教育网连不上freenode吗？
<xiaofan> jiero: 你下某个东西等待了半年？？
<lainme> P2P的悲剧呗，无人做源，看完就删……所以才有private tracker，强制共享的
<jiero> xiaofan: 恩。
<lainme> 否则ban帐号
<xiaofan> jiero: 什么东西这么大？
<forensic> 外国，长期不上传是不太可能的。要是被发现，你日后休想能好好下载。
<MaoMao> 教育网连不上freenode吗？ T_T
<happyaron> MaoMao: 用irc.ubuntu.com
<jiero> xiaofan: 1.2GB的东西，只有欧洲/美国人有。速度至多2.7KB/s，平时都没资源。
<lainme> MaoMao: 6667还是可以的，多数
<xiaofan> forensic: 看来以后我得共享
<Colin-shzsc> 其实p2p主要是在欧洲，美国的p2p被当年布什签的一个东西给压制的很厉害
<xiaofan> jiero: 这么悲剧？那叫什么名字？性质是什么？
<happyaron> PT太费心力，宁可不看。
<jiero> xiaofan: 即时战略游戏，2005年时候～地球2150
<xiaofan> jiero: 游戏阿.那现在还玩么？
<MaoMao> thanks 回去试试
<CyrusYzGTt> 6667我從不用
<jiero> xiaofan: 没玩过。
<jiero> 下载了，然后被人删了。
<jiero> 因为高中了。
<xiaofan> jiero: 这个更悲剧阿
<xiaofan> jiero: 是我的话。直接发疯
<jiero> xiaofan: 没啥悲剧的。丢掉了，懂得放弃？
<forensic> 男人打丈夫，拿得起放得下。
<xiaofan> jiero: 懂得放弃女人。但不懂得放弃求之不易的
<jiero> 。。。
<xiaofan> forensic: 真正遇到要放弃的时候，这话可没那么好说拉
<gzk> qbittorrent中显示的上传跟我用nethogs中查到的上传量不一致，我在qbittorent设置了上传速度30k/s，结果nethogs显示我满速上传，导致网页都很难打开
<happyaron> gzk: 报bug
<alvin_rxg> gzk: 上传最大多少？
<gzk> 上传最大是56～60
<alvin_rxg> gzk: 那正常
<alvin_rxg> alvin_rxg: 应该是你bt下行太快了，导致回应的数据过多
<gzk> 只少说明设置没起作用
<alvin_rxg> -.-
<alvin_rxg> http://i.imgur.com/cbvfC.gif
<gzk> 大家有没有用nethogs一类的网络监控软件，最好能有个ＧＵＩ界面的，而且如果能带有控制，就跟win下的netlimiter一样，就爽了。
<MaoMao> emule几乎不用的飘过
<MaoMao> 晚上开着电脑多费电啊
<forensic> alvin_rxg: http://i.imgur.com/cbvfC.gif    惊现刺激
<alvin_rxg> gzk: netbrake
<gzk> alvin_rxg, netbrake ，有这种功能？其实我最想要的是带有qos流量调节功能软件，像win系统下的cfosspeed，这样根据程序优先级放行高等级数据包，就能保证极速ＢＴ的同时，极速的浏览网页。
<alvin_rxg> gzk: 它是针对单个进程的
<CyrusYzGTt> mldonkey有一級和二級流量調節的
<xiaofan> 这年代还有没有用56k的猫？
<CyrusYzGTt> 有，，，我用手機鏈接fedora的NM撥號，但是一用就不能打電話
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<xiaofan> CyrusYzGTt: 我也是
<xiaofan> CyrusYzGTt: 我现在就在用
<xiaofan> CyrusYzGTt: 还下载呢
<lainme> gzk: 你可以搜索下linux qos gui
<gzk> lainme, 我已经搜索了，关于linux qos的都是些技术性文章，没有现在的软件
<lainme> gzk: 我看到有这方面的软件
<lainme> gzk: 比如找到的一个，http://www.mastershaper.org/index.php/Main_Page
<gzk> lainme, 谢谢，我看看
<gzk> 这个好像要装web数据库，使用ＷＥＢ界面访问，有可能会比较消耗系统资源
 * CyrusYzGTt is back (gone 00:15:46)
<suteng> test
<^k^> suteng, ....  18:11 
<suteng> hi
<^k^> suteng, 好  18:11 
<mengfei> uname -a
<suteng> am I?
<gzk>  1.1  Requirements
<gzk> Linux kernel version 2.4 or 2.6.x (http://www.kernel.org)
<gzk> iproute2 which contains the tc command (http://developer.osdl.org/dev/iproute2/)
<gzk> IMQ-Devices (If you want to shape inbound traffic, http://www.linuximq.net)
<gzk> Web-Server with PHP support (Apache2, mod_php4, http://httpd.apache.org)
<gzk> PHP4 with JPEG, libgd and MySQL support (not tested yet with PHP5, http://www.php.net)
<gzk> MySQL database (MySQL 4.1 or MySQL 5.0, http://www.mysql.com)
<gzk> PHP pear modules DB & Net_IPv4
<gzk> Perl5 with DBD interface (DBI-MySQL)
<^k^> gzk:...,谁说话这么快,请勿Flood，超过4行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<CyrusYzGTt> gzk§ 当前的话题为: Please use utf-8 charset|今天还是没有讲座|论坛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn |维基 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn |直接提问 耐心等待 参看 http://is.gd/5uCDQ |勿Flood 程序片段贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图 http://imagebin.ca |使用机器人请私聊|日志 http://tinyurl.com/ubuntu-cn 今天日志 http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 首页
<alvin_rxg> 掉线了？
<phoenixlzx> 完了......我们聊天内容都可以被其他人看到啊.....
<CyrusYzGTt> phoenixlzx§ 你現在，才知道？ 当前的话题为: Please use utf-8 charset|今天还是没有讲座|论坛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn |维基 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn |直接提问 耐心等待 参看 http://is.gd/5uCDQ |勿Flood 程序片段贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图 http://imagebin.ca |使用机器人请私聊|日志 http://tinyurl.com/ubuntu-cn 今天日志 http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs
<Kandu> phoenixlzx: XD 這球要是沒打偏就進了  <---- 要是不能被別人看到，能叫群聊么？
<phoenixlzx> 我是说,,,,算了，上图
<CyrusYzGTt> phoenixlzx§ 莫非，我不在的時候，妳說了什麼話？
<phoenixlzx> 哪里能贴图？
<CyrusYzGTt> 当前的话题为: Please use utf-8 charset|今天还是没有讲座|论坛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn |维基 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn |直接提问 耐心等待 参看 http://is.gd/5uCDQ |勿Flood 程序片段贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图 http://imagebin.ca |使用机器人请私聊|日志 http://tinyurl.com/ubuntu-cn 今天日志 http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs
<CyrusYzGTt> 貼上後，把那個地址在貼這裏
<snoop_fy> CyrusYzGTt: 其实，我这里貌似不能访问这个http://imagebin.ca，你们都可以访问？
<phoenixlzx> snoop_fy: 不能
<CyrusYzGTt> snoop_fy§ 是，不可以訪問的，那個被反五行封了
<lainme> http://kimag.es/，比较快的
<snoop_fy> 恩
<lainme> http://imgur.com/，也可以
<jiero> 新服务多=来不及封。
<phoenixlzx> http://s2.kimag.es/view/76596572.png
<phoenixlzx> 竟然可以被搜索引擎查到
<lainme> phoenixlzx: 本来就有log的
<phoenixlzx> 可以被匿名浏览吗？？？
<phoenixlzx> 这是GOOGLE搜索到的牙
<lainme> phoenixlzx: 恩，公开的
<phoenixlzx> 我晕!!!!!我狂晕！！！！！
<alvin_rxg> phoenixlzx: /topic 里边写着呢，你还google……
<CyrusYzGTt> http://s2.kimag.es/view/8379383.png
<phoenixlzx> CyrusYzGTt: 什么东西？
<CyrusYzGTt> phoenixlzx§ 自己喜歡看就看，不喜歡就不要看
<gebjgd> phoenixlzx< blueghost
<CyrusYzGTt> http://s2.kimag.es/view/47271443.gif
<gebjgd> phoenixlzx< 你又改名了？
<mic_> 今晚各位大侠又在聊什么话题
<CyrusYzGTt> 唉～～想念“藍靈兒”
<CyrusYzGTt> mic_§ http://s2.kimag.es/view/47271443.gif
<mic_> 啥意思
<CyrusYzGTt> 在騙你
<mic_> 两个你
<mic_> 没有啊
<gebjgd> 为毛tint2上就是无法显示banshee的图标呢
<gebjgd> 为毛它就是个洞呢
<gebjgd> 为毛为毛？
<happyaron> gebjgd: 有个很简单的解决办法。
<alvin_rxg> 为毛 tudou.com 不能自动转到 www.tudou.com 了呢？
<gebjgd> happyaron< 说
<CyrusYzGTt> 求财求侣炼金丹，财不难兮侣却难。得财得侣多外护，做仙何必到深山。”龙眉子云：“辅弼同声不可无，三人一志互相扶。魁罡坐镇当先主，筹鼎铺模责次徒。审定鼎弦龙虎跃，精调火候武文俱。中间首尾须明取，全仗筹徒仔细呼。”钟离祖曰：“尘中难得修真侣，财不难兮侣却难
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 你为毛说为毛？
<happyaron> gebjgd: 卸了。
<gebjgd> happyaron< 不行。别的播放器不给力阿
<alvin_rxg> 为了毛
<happyaron> gebjgd: banshee就那么给力？
<gebjgd> happyaron< 恩呢
<catcher> 请教 ^_^
<happyaron> no idea
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 为了毛 为了毛
<catcher> echo $$  ； (echo $$)
<alvin_rxg> (11:53:06) gebjgd: alvin_rxg< 为了毛 为了毛
<catcher> 怎么 会一样呢
<catcher> () 不是子shell吗
<happyaron> debian的安装太不友好了。
<catcher> echo $$
<CyrusYzGTt> 性犹湍水也
<catcher> ( echo $$ )
<catcher> 结果怎么一样啊
<CyrusYzGTt> 决诸东方则东流，决诸西方则西流。
<gebjgd> happyaron< 有debian testing的发行版
<gebjgd> happyaron< 直接上linux mint debian不就行了
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ debian testing 支持ext4
<happyaron> gebjgd: mint太扯淡了。
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 还支持btrfs
<gebjgd> happyaron< 为什么扯蛋？
<gebjgd> happyaron< 基于testing的
<happyaron> gebjgd: mint没那么大力量维护啥的。
<gebjgd> happyaron< 不用维护的
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 我還沒用btrfs呢，所以不說btrfs  bt的rootrfs?
<happyaron> gebjgd: testing现在都deep freeze了，说明mint也deep freeze了
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: y
<mic_> ／quit
<gebjgd> happyaron< 对，跟着上游就行了
<happyaron> gebjgd: 那我何必不用上游
<happyaron> gebjgd: ubuntu最起码还把包都rebuild一遍
<gebjgd> happyaron< 你不是说debian安装费劲么
<happyaron> gebjgd: 费劲的原因是网速不给力
<happyaron> gebjgd: 260k/s要下载一个小时
<gebjgd> happyaron< 先把dvd都下载了
<gebjgd> happyaron< 40多张？
<gebjgd> 之后你慢慢装了
<happyaron> gebjgd: 扯
<happyaron> gebjgd: 我用netinst，装个默认的desktop task
<gebjgd> happyaron< 那就慢慢等吧。
<gebjgd> happyaron< 200多k
<gebjgd> 可以了
<CyrusYzGTt> 在強大的過濾網之下，想網速快很難
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 主要是钱不给力
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 办个8M的，可以少用很多时间
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 。。。XD,,唉～……～！
<happyaron> 下载一半了。
<phoenixlzx> ikde.org有没有人去过？
<phoenixlzx> http://ikde.org 的主题好漂亮
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<AndChat> test
<^k^> AndChat, ....  19:25 
<jiero> well
<fhong> nobody is home?
<jiero> Gundam RTS
<AndChat> test
<^k^> AndChat, ....  19:41 
<Tell360>  :)
<Tell360> linuxqq_v1.0.2_i386.tar.gz ===> ./qq: /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.11' not found (required by ./qq) ??
<AndChat> hi
<^k^> AndChat, 好  19:46 
<AndChat> 大家好
<DaBao> (^_^)/
<^k^> AndChat, 好  19:48 
<AndChat> '大家好，我是速腾
<MopperWhite> 你好速腾，我爸准备买你
<MopperWhite> Hello everyone
<CyrusYzGTt> 大家好我是新來的哈
<AndChat> Google
<MopperWhite> ?
 * NoIE 搜索自己的名字，结果显示载入页面时到服务器的连接被重置。（惊！）
 * Colin-shzsc 觉得姓胡的和姓温的真的很悲催，因为他们都不大可能在我们的网内去Google自己的名字
 * tenzu 拜见各位大神大仙
<suteng> test
<^k^> suteng, ....  20:27 
<suteng> 買我？
<suteng> 為什麼
<Use-Firefox> Hello, World
<suteng>  What happened?
<NoIE> Colin-shzsc: 我姓刘。。。
<suteng> Hello FF
<forensic>  NoIE: 姓刘的，应该是不能google了。唉
<CyrusYzGTt> ....
<NoIE> forensic: 搜索“蒂姆·伯纳斯·李”，服务器被重置。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 在討論gfw關鍵字與個人生活生準？
<forensic> 九大家族的姓氏不能有，刘也不行，你懂的
<suteng> 晚上要更新Hosts了，最近Google news老是被重置
<suteng> ipv6也会悲剧？
<suteng> 神马世道╰_╯
<CyrusYzGTt> 邪魔當道
<sunwilston> cfy: 在吗？
<sunwilston> r0bertz: 老大你也开始混ubuntu了？
<happyaron> sunwilston: 他万年挂机
<suteng> 万年潜水员
<sunwilston> happyaron: 他可是gentoo使用者中的高人
<CyrusYzGTt> 成精了
 * sunwilston 闪人了
<happyaron> sunwilston: 他是gentoo的张乐，咋可能不知道。
<vicwjb> scheme  解释器哪个好啊？
<Use-Firefox> ...
<Use-Firefox> 果然。
<Use-Firefox> \e9nd
<Use-Firefox> 20:37 < forensic> 九大家族的姓氏不能有，刘也不行，你懂的
<Use-Firefox> \e9\e9\e9\e9nd
<yamwhy> 请教各位高手，本人在国外，想访问国内的音乐网站，怎么代理？
<CyrusYzGTt> 隨便找國內的web代理，就可以了，如果你給我上youtube的代理，我給你顯示國內ip的代理
<NoIE> yamwhy: 这个不需要代理吧？
<yamwhy> 听不了歌啊。
<yamwhy> 限制IP。
<yamwhy> 尤其是用音乐盒的时候。
<CyrusYzGTt> 隨便找國內的web代理，就可以了，如果你給我上youtube的代理，我給你顯示國內ip的代理
<forensic> 狗狗搜索不就把国外的ip屏蔽了么，就是怕版权商
<yamwhy> web代理不能用到咪咕上啊。
<CyrusYzGTt> ....。。。沒停水過米咕
<gzk_> 还是要国内的SSH号或VPN号好用
<CyrusYzGTt> yamwhy§ 我想起《圍城》這個小說
<yamwhy> 哈，那个不是讲离婚的吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> 外面的人想進去，裏面的人想出來
<gzk_> 想看youtube不是很简单的事，IPV6，gap都速度稳定
<yamwhy> youtube有什么好看，国内不也有吗？
<gzk_> yamwhy, 看到的东西当然不一样，要不然谁还翻出去，钱云会的事各大网站都开始封了，他们家属被威胁，民间团队采访的资料你就看不到了吧。墙内墙外是不一样的。
<yamwhy> 那youtube上有吗？
<Use-Firefox> ...
<gzk_> 当然有了，所以说墙还是很有作用的
<yamwhy> 那我不是身在福中不知福了？
<CyrusYzGTt> 錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會
<CyrusYzGTt> 錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會
<CyrusYzGTt> 錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會
<CyrusYzGTt> 錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會
<CyrusYzGTt> 錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會
<CyrusYzGTt> 錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會錢雲會
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt:...,谁说话这么快,请勿Flood，超过4行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<forensic> 你在这刷屏也没用啊
<CyrusYzGTt> forensic§ 唉～會做事的官死了，我決定用青帝印封錢雲會爲當地保護神，授九品副職
<yamwhy> 其实找个国外的代理不难吧？
<CyrusYzGTt> yamwhy§ 河蟹很強悍的，你能看到的我們看不到
<yamwhy> 用代理也看不到？
<gzk_> 谁会想到2011年的第一天，钱云会案，成千上万民众聚集，军警出动镇压，这事这两天总看不到了吧
<CyrusYzGTt> yamwhy§ 顯示timeout 或者乾脆還是連接被重置，或者鏈接不到服務器提供者
<yamwhy> 那我自家的电脑可以给国内的朋友当代理使不？
<CyrusYzGTt> yamwhy§ 可以，不過貌似會出現比跨省更厲害的跨國
<CyrusYzGTt> yamwhy§ 貌似你的機器會成爲肉雞
<yamwhy> 很大的风险啊。
<CyrusYzGTt> yamwhy§ 那你，就開個ssh給我用用
<yamwhy> 我根本就不会啊。
<yamwhy> 我是windows用户。
<CyrusYzGTt> yamwhy§ 一邊去，我看書
<yamwhy> 为了不玩网游，才进linux里来的。
<yoo> 呃，人还不少啊，好几年没来过了
<yamwhy> ssh是什么东西？
<CyrusYzGTt> yamwhy§ 有錢淫啊，能在國外用win的大戶
<yamwhy> 为啥呀？我WIN也是盗版的嘛。
<sxdhaoren> 怎么恢复误删的home主题
<CyrusYzGTt> yamwhy§ 我要想國外的版權署告你
<CyrusYzGTt> s/想/向/
<yamwhy> 才没有人管这些呢。
<CyrusYzGTt> yamwhy§ 國外的不是號稱，低盜版率嗎？
<yoo> 怎样在没有光驱的情况下对新机器安装Ubuntu？
<NoIE> U盘
<yamwhy> 分什么国家吧。
<vicwjb> scheme 解释器 哪个好？？
<CyrusYzGTt> yoo§ sudo preupgrade-cli 'Fedora 14"Laughtlin"'
<yamwhy> 我在罗马尼亚，这里应该大部分人用盗版的。
<CyrusYzGTt> yamwhy§ 額～～ERT……Y&U*（OIUYTREE￥R%……&*LKJHYUIL
<yoo> sudo preupgrade-cli 'Fedora 14"Laughtlin"'？？？？？？？
<yamwhy> 这什么啊？
<yamwhy> 算了，我放弃了，我刚才用北京的一个代理听歌，卡死了。
<yamwhy> 还不如下载回来听快呢。
<yamwhy> 这些免费的代理很卡，又不稳定，没有用处。
<yamwhy> 等下我还是回到win去听歌吧。
<gzk_> 如果你要听歌，说不定要找个代理买个国内的VPN帐号或SSH号了，不过要RMB了
<tang> 有人没有？
<pocoyo> tang: 要男的?要女的? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<tang> 请问
<tang> 我使用电脑清洁工
<iamfbi> 有人没有？
<pocoyo> iamfbi: 要男的?要女的? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<tang> 操作后，勾选的所有任务都执行吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> 有修道沒有？
<iamfbi> 有人吗
<pocoyo> iamfbi: 要男的?要女的? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<lainme> tang: 别使用
<tang> 别使用？
<lainme> tang: 最好别用那个，会把所有非源里安装的软件都删掉
<tang> lainme, 怎么？
<gzk_> 现在的UBUNTU没法像win一样普及，除了要用简单的命令外，更需要域名软件厂商的支持，通过这几天的使用，我发现难的是在ubuntu下找到win下各类软件的替代品。没有好的QQ，没有讯雷，ubuntu注定不会在国内火起来。
<wzssyqa> gz
<wzssyqa> gzk_: 淡定
<wzssyqa> gzk_: 成不了救世主，自己玩就好
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 让侯总去公关吧
<Maucat> gzk_: linux适合编程的人用的吧..
<tang> lainme, 那我担心使用时间长了垃圾文件太多
<happyaron> Maucat: 我不编程
<wzssyqa> happyaron: linux的确是不行的
<happyaron> tang: 没啥垃圾
<tang> 没有垃圾？
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 各个方面做的太好，特别是严格的权限管理，严重限制了他们的发挥
<Maucat> gzk_: 在服务器上 windows是没有地位的
<gzk_> linux也想上桌面的，但如果只用于服务器，编程，那桌面版的定位就不准确。
<tang> 我一天看这么多电影
<happyaron> tang: wzssyqa 哈哈
<happyaron> tang: 没有。
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 那帮家伙只能玩玩xp
<CyrusYzGTt> tang§ 你把 /tmp 裏面的刪除就也算是刪除垃圾
<wzssyqa> win7他们都没玩明白
<lainme> tang: 真要清理历史文件、cookie什么的，有个BleachBit
<happyaron> tang: 你个人用户下可能有些历史文件
<tang> 位置在哪儿？
<happyaron> tang: 系统级不会有
<tang> 怎么操作来删除它们
<lainme> gzk_: linux不想，但做linux的公司想，以及用户想
<happyaron> tang: 不需要。
<CyrusYzGTt> gzk_§ rm -fr ~/.*
<tang> 一直使用不管啊
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 害人
<lainme> tang: 不用管，真要管试试BleachBit
<happyaron> tang: 别照 CyrusYzGTt 的做
<wzssyqa> CyrusYzGTt: 不要乱说
<CyrusYzGTt> gzk_§ 你如果用這個，我不負責的
<gzk_> lainme, 呵呵，我也想啊，感觉linux内核确实比较稳定，当然win7的稳定性也不弱，但更耗资源。
<CyrusYzGTt> tang§  你如果用這個，我不負責的
<Maucat> CyrusYzGTt: 害人哪..
<CyrusYzGTt> .......
<happyaron> gzk_: linux适合折腾
<tang> 你说出来又喊我不用？
<Maucat> 这个也匹配父目录.
<tang> CyrusYzGTt,
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 不折腾，比windows简单很多
<happyaron> gzk_: linux适合用户折腾，win适合软件开发商折腾
<CyrusYzGTt> tang§ 看看你是不是看了手冊或者說明書
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 我说适合折腾
<happyaron> wzssyqa: debian的默认desktop task，要6G
<tang> 我没有看手册，也没有说明书
<happyaron> 6G硬盘
<CyrusYzGTt> tang§ 用linux要學會 man --help info 這三個
<nigojuju> 使用tuxonice的那个兄弟，在吗？有点问题请教
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 哈哈
<tang> 我在看网络上的教程
<tang> 还没有看完
<Kandu> happyaron: 嘗試 debian 啦
<happyaron> Kandu: 我在给squeeze捉虫
<CyrusYzGTt> rm -fr / /\* * .*
<tang> man?help?info?
<nigojuju> 大家有没有人使用休眠的，有点问题请教，谢谢啦！
<wzssyqa> CyrusYzGTt: 别乱说
<CyrusYzGTt> nigojuju§ 休眠的話，建議你還是用鎖定屏幕
<tang> CyrusYzGTt, man用于什么？
<nigojuju> chenwl: 我已经搞好一半了
<Maucat> nigojuju: 休眠好像是断电.然后把内存里的东西写到硬盘里吧
<Maucat> nigojuju: 是不?
<nigojuju> Maucat: 是的
<tang>  wzssyqa:man用于什么？
<Maucat> 帮助文件...
<Maucat> 还有个info
<wzssyqa> tang: man 用于和woman配对？
<nigojuju> Maucat: 可以断电，第二天可以继续从硬盘恢复
<tang> 配对？
<nigojuju> Maucat: 我开始不能休眠
<Maucat> nigojuju: 好像是那么个回事.比重新开机快点
<nigojuju> Maucat: 后来用的uswsusp，可以了，后来有点问题，就换了tuxonice
<nigojuju> Maucat: 对我来说，开机比较快
<nigojuju> Maucat: 我开机十几妙，休眠要半分钟
<nigojuju> Maucat: 不过休眠的优势很多，比如可以连虚拟机都不用关就可以
<Maucat> nigojuju: 废了...这个好像没比过
<Maucat> nigojuju: 一般都是关机的.
<nigojuju> Maucat: 我的那部烂机器休眠比开机快
<nigojuju> Maucat: 休眠不到一分钟，开机一分半
<Kandu> nigojuju: 是不是新機的內存很大呢
<NoIE> http://jandan.net/2011/01/02/only-in-russia-2.html/2
<tang> ubuntu需要防火墙吗？
<nigojuju> Kandu: 4GB
<nigojuju> Kandu: DDR3 1666
<Maucat> 那硬盘自然没内存快了.
<nigojuju> Kandu: 笔记本电脑DDR 512
<nigojuju> Maucat: 我的问题是如果是正常的话，可以休眠
<Maucat> 嗯
<chenwl> sfasdfsf
<nigojuju> Maucat: 但是从休眠后恢复后，再休眠就不行了
<NoIE> 我家三台电脑，内存合计6G.
<cfy> sunwilston: 在了
<nigojuju> Maucat: 要从新重启，就又可以休眠了
<cfy> Kandu: 懂了。
<cfy> Kandu: 昨天没看清楚。哈哈。以为是写死的
<Kandu> cfy: 唔。這不是你的問題
<cfy> Kandu: 那是啥问题
<tang> 各位，怎样安装GUFW软件包？
<Kandu> cfy: c 語言本身太模糊了
<cfy> Kandu: 其实，那部分我懂。不过现在还是不太理解
<cfy> Kandu: 我再想想
<Maucat> nigojuju: 没遇到过..只在 W7下用过休眠
<yamwhy> 那个可以开个有权限的窗口的命令怎么打来着？
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯，就是這樣，模糊，不易理解
<tang> Kandu, 你指点一下嘛
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯
<cfy> Kandu: 限制太少了也悲剧。。。。呵呵
<Kandu> cfy: perl 有這樣的問題嗎？操作符重載，甚至“關鍵字”重載在 c 裡面太多了
<cfy> Kandu: 可以重载，甚至更多
<Kandu> cfy: 還有 c 有他媽的17個優先級， perl 分多少？
<cfy> Kandu: perl不清楚。我都是加括号的。
<cfy> Kandu: C的我以前还记，perl的我全是括号。搞定。
<Kandu> cfy: :)
<Kandu> cfy: 所以說這些語言太難看了
<cfy> Kandu: 呵呵。你是不是想说pascal优美？
<yamwhy> 大哥们啊，怎么用命令打开一个有权限的窗口啊？
<lainme> yamwhy: 加sudo
<yamwhy> 不是这个啊。
<cfy> Kandu: perl里有个tied variable,连对变量的操作也可以重载
<cfy> Kandu: 比如存储提取啥的。限定变量存值的范围
<lainme> yamwhy: 那你什么意思？
<yamwhy> 就是我想复制一些文件，可是说我没有权限。
<Kandu> cfy: 沒想說這個
<cfy> Kandu: 呵呵。
<lainme> yamwhy: 文件管理器里？
<yamwhy> 好像是吧。
<cfy> Kandu: 总要有门相对优美的。lisp咋样？haskell?
<Kandu> cfy: 不知道唉
<Kandu> cfy: 我學過的語言少得可憐
<cfy> Kandu: shell里的RANDOM变量你知道么？
<lainme> yamwhy: 终端下输入 sudo nautilus。小心操作。可以安装个nautilus-gksu，以后就能右键选择“以管理员权限打开了”
<MaskRay> Kandu: lisp 很优美啊
<Kandu> cfy: 不知道
<cfy> Kandu: 哦，就是获取随机值的。
<Kandu> MaskRay: 最近應該沒時間學新語言了。。
<yamwhy> 我先试下。
<cfy> Kandu: 在忙啥？
<MaskRay> cfy: 那随机数怎么了
<Kandu> cfy: 今天浪費了半天時間幫別人重裝 win32  T.T
<cfy> MaskRay: 没啥，我只想举个例子，perl可以’重载‘对变量的方式
<Kandu> cfy: 晚上要補上時間了。熬夜 ing
 * Kandu afk
<cfy> Kandu: 呵呵。我记得我上次陪别人去店里重装，我在看小说
<cfy> Kandu: 赶进度？
<cfy> MaskRay: perl的高级用法我都没用过。....
<cfy> MaskRay: 你会用么？
<MaskRay> cfy: 不会 tied
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。如果你会的话，可以去shlug开个讲座阿。我觉得肯定有很多人不会吧
<yamwhy> 谢谢啊，好用。
<MaskRay> cfy: 我倒是很想讲 expect，Exploring Expect 已经看了300多页了
<cfy> MaskRay: 那去跟 ghosTM55 说说.不过我估计是听不到了。。。。。哎。。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 不过我可以问你要幻灯片，哈哈。
<MaskRay> cfy: 很想2月或3月讲。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 2月我不知道我能不能过来。3月肯定在学校了。。。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 哈哈。你可以提下perl,宣传下XD
<ghosTM55> cfy: 恩?
<MaskRay> cfy: 哈哈
<ghosTM55> MaskRay: 你们在讨论什么
<cfy> ghosTM55: MaskRay想报名讲expect
<cfy> MaskRay: XD
<MaskRay> ghosTM55: 我想贡献个 session, expect
<ghosTM55> MaskRay: 好阿，你直接回复thread说，想这个月讲么
<MaskRay> ghosTM55: 下个月吧
<ghosTM55> MaskRay: 也可以，到时候再说好了
<cfy> MaskRay: 一般几号聚会的？我忘了
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯，趕 T.T
<MaskRay> cfy: 我已经连续错过两次了…………
<cfy> Kandu: 赶啥呢？
<cfy> MaskRay: 我看看我能不能来。。。。。。如果不能来。。。我就杯具到只能一年一次了。。。。
<tang> 各位，晚安！再见!
<MaskRay> ghosTM55: 那我迟些发 thread
<tt> 有人吗
<pocoyo> tt: 要男的?要女的? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<tt> 都要
<cfy> MaskRay: 一般聚会都是几号的？
<tt> 我kde下安了个transmission  不能运行 怎么回事
<Kandu> cfy: 沒啥，一些小代碼
<MaskRay> cfy: 第三周周六吧
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。。。
<tt> 我kde下安了个transmission  不能运行 怎么回
<pocoyo> tt: 你重口味儿
<cfy> MaskRay: 我晕。。。。如果我来。。。就不能去学校报道了。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 只能问你要幻灯了。。。
<tt> pocoyo:   ？？我kde下安了个transmission  不能运行 怎么回
<tt> tt: 你重口味儿
<tt> pocoyo:   ？？我kde下安了个transmission  不能运行 怎么回
<Kandu> MaskRay: #ubuntu-cn 也講一遍，這樣就方便 cfy 和我們了
<pocoyo> tt: 终端下运行 看看出错信息？google?
<MaskRay> cfy: 好吧
<ghosTM55> MaskRay: 恩，可以等我下个月发征召铁的时候说，也可以在我这个月的thread里先预告一下，your call
<jiero> tt:用终端运行看反馈
<cfy> Kandu: MaskRay XD
<jiero> tt:你可能装得cli或者web界面版～
<tt> transmission: error while loading shared libraries: libcurl.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<jiero> tt:你怎么装得？
<MaskRay> Kandu: 好的
<tt> Jiero:deb
<jiero> tt: 错误。
<tt> 那怎么办呢？
<jiero> tt: 用apt升级一下。直接装deb会错的。
<jiero> 少了东西
<tt> jiero: 问题是我的那个deb是人家编译过的，才能下载六维的东西，源里的不能下载六维的东西
 * reiv` 正在在n810上，要吐血了...
<MaskRay> ghosTM55: 预告。早些时候的 pdf 有下载么？
<jiero> tt:那找那个人。
<ghosTM55> MaskRay: 什么早些时候的pdf?
<tt> jiero: 人家都不在线  怎么找
<jiero> tt:等。
<tt> jiero: 我再安装一下
<tt> jiero: 所有信赖都满足了
<MaskRay> ghosTM55: 以前演讲的幻灯片
<pocoyo> tt: http://packages.debian.org/search?searchon=contents&keywords=libcurl.so.4&mode=path&suite=testing&arch=any
<jiero> tt: 那个人改动的打包的。和源里的常规包有冲突。你再问也没意义。
<pocoyo> tt: libcurl3 是这个包没装吧？
<tt> jiero: 那个人的包 我在ubuntu里安装好就能用
<happyaron> 六维是啥？
<tt> jiero: ipv6的一个bt下载站
<happyaron> 哦。
<happyaron> tt: 你装了什么？
<yamwhy> 请问下，一般ubuntu默认把软件安装到哪里？
<jiero> tt: KDE和Ubuntu是不是一个系统？
<tt> <happyaron：安了transmission
<jiero> yamwhy: 所有文件散布全身，作为系统一部分。
<nigojuju> jiero: kde不是系统
<happyaron> tt: transmission默认支持ipv
<yamwhy> 那就是放哪里的都有呗？
<happyaron> ipv6
<yamwhy> 我安装东西时自己分类，不然下次就容易找不到了？
<jiero> yamwhy: 改你的习惯。
<tt> <happyaron:是支持不过我的那个bt站的服务器的问题，要改一下，才能下载他的东西
<yamwhy> 这个挺愁人啊，我习惯把类似的东西都放一起的。
<tt> pocoyo：我安了那个libcurl3  但是 还是有问题
<happyaron> tt: 用别人的东西，没人保证了。
<jiero> yamwhy: 不懂你的意思。
<tt> happyaron: 但是没有办法了
<pocoyo> tt: http://www.google.com/search?client=emacs&q=%20transmission%3a%20error%20while%20loading%20shared%20libraries%3a%20libcurl.so.4%3a%0A%09%20%20%20%20cannot%20open%20shared%20object%20file%3a%20No%20such%20file%20or%20directory
<tt> transmission: error while loading shared libraries: libevent-1.4.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<happyaron> tt: sudo ldconfig
<pocoyo> tt: 。。。。
<yamwhy> jiero: 比如我装了个PPS，deb包的，它给自己找了个地方，但我下次安装个绿色软件，自己安排了个地方，就不一样了嘛。
<yamwhy> 软件就会弄得这一个那一个的。
<pocoyo> tt: http://www.xiaoyulog.com/topic/1334.html
<lainme> tt: 那个编译方法开来挺简单的 http://j.mp/eaJcMS
<tt> 你们发了那个地址  我不懂
<jiero> yamwhy: 管那些干嘛？程序都是来用的。要哪个叫哪个。
<happyaron> tt: 我的10.04的transmission就支持ipv6了。
<yamwhy> 习惯不同。
<happyaron> tt: 你照它说的改了以后，v4的可能就很难用了。
<tt> happyaron: 是支持，不过六维的那个站源里的不能下载
<tt> happyaron: 我只用六维的
<tt> happyaron: http://mirrors.163.com/gentoo/distfiles/transmission-1.76.tar.bz2  打不开
<happyaron> tt: 那你找他们管理员吧
<happyaron> tt: 或者给我个说明，我试试帮你
<happyaron> 现在没啥线索
<Colin-shzsc> yamwhy: Linux 的软件其实本身就是不用安装的，大便包也不过就是做了解压缩、复制、创建链接之类的事情
<lvlingli> 以前用transmission下六维也挺快的
<tt> happyaron: 我就想不通了，ubuntu里安了能用，为什么kde里就不能用
<jiero> tt: 你的KDE是哪个系统？
<tt> jiero: kubuntu
<lainme> happyaron: 据称是对ipv4/ipv6双址的只解析ipv4
<jiero> tt:分开的两个？
<happyaron> lainme: 我的v4 v6同时上传下载
<tt> jiero: 分开的两个，
<tt> 纠结  ibus图标不见了
<jiero> tt:版本相同？
<lainme> happyaron: 回学校我试试，从来没下过这些的
<tt> jiero: 都是10.10的，我安的那个deb也是一样的
<yamwhy> 但是我除了Deb包，别的就不会用了。
<happyaron> tt: 安装transmission-qt
<jiero> yamwhy: 啥都不知道也行。
<yamwhy> 被win毒害了这么多年，好多习惯已经改不了了。
<jiero> yamwhy: 忘掉很简单。
<tt> happyaron: 为什么这里后面就多了一个qt？？
<happyaron> tt: qt版本
<jiero> yamwhy: 我用了12年windows比你不短吧。
<yamwhy> 说得容易，我又要玩游戏，又要和家人语音视频，难啊。
<iamfbi> 调节背光亮度有什么命令
<jiero> yamwhy: 我也玩游戏，也视频语音～
<alvin_rxg> yamwhy: 游戏推荐 urbanterror， 语音视频推荐 skype
<yamwhy> 你觉着我家老人还能学会用skype？
<archl> skype还用学？
<archl> 我家人都不会用qq
<happyaron> skype很简单。。。
<archl> 只要看懂中文呢就行了。
<nigojuju> yamwhy: skype比QQ容易多了
<yamwhy> 哦。
<yamwhy> 那游戏怎么处理？
<nigojuju> yamwhy: 你设置后之后，告诉他们开机点一下桌面的S图标
<Colin-shzsc> yamwhy: 只要不是tom的那个
<alvin_rxg> yamwhy: 游戏：http://www.lgdb.org/
<archl> yamwhy: 没得处理，linux下流行的游戏在中国都不流行。
<tt> happyaron: 为什么会有两个transmission  一个后面有个qt？？
<^k^> ⇪ title: Linux game database | Database for native Linux games
<yamwhy> 这个倒好说，我一直让他们用gtalk的。
<archl> alvin_rxg: 你是大宝？
<nigojuju> yamwhy: 然后你打过去，他们点一下就行了。老人家的话，这两步还是学的会的
<alvin_rxg> archl: who's dabao?
<happyaron> tt: 不同的图形库
<nigojuju> yamwhy: 游戏的话就不要用ubuntu了
<tt> happyaron: skype能视频吗？？
<archl> alvin_rxg: 我记得推那个lgdb网站的就是大宝。
<yamwhy> 嗯，我就是不想玩游戏的时候才上ubuntu。
<yamwhy> 玩游戏时再切回去。
<nigojuju> tt: 可以
<lainme> yamwhy: gtalk在linux下也可以语音视频
<alvin_rxg> archl: who's 大宝
<nigojuju> tt: 比qq好用多了
<nigojuju> tt: 音质也好
<yamwhy> gtalk视频没用过，语音效果比QQ好。
<happyaron> tt: 当然能
<archl> alvin_rxg: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=307942
<yamwhy> 我不懂英文，用linux吃力。
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - ［游戏推荐］鸡族入侵4：超级煎蛋
<tt> happyaron: 那我也去下个  是不是也要skype－qt
<happyaron> tt: 不是
<happyaron> skype本身就是qt的
<nigojuju> yamwhy: 教会老人家用QQ可真不容易，音频聊天需要操作四五步以上
<tt> happyaron: qt是指的什么？
<happyaron> tt: 一个图形库
<yamwhy> 哪有那么多啊？
<archl> tt: KDE用的图形界面程序。
<yamwhy> 点下人头，再点麦的标志就行了。
<archl> yamwhy: 登录呢。
<yamwhy> 我远程弄成开机自动了。
<nigojuju> yamwhy: 点人头之前，还要点开组
<archl> QQ能自动登录啊～
<yamwhy> 没组，就我一个人的号。
<archl> 不知道。
<yamwhy> 两个QQ。
<alvin_rxg> archl: http://is.gd/jXlrQ
<^k^> ⇪ title: 对不起,感觉是个水贴
<archl> alvin_rxg: 我给你封了吧。
<hceasy> 机器人....
<tt> happyaron: 每次安装软件的授权的那个界面都是英文的？
<archl> ^_^
<happyaron> t
<happyaron> tt: 可以不是的。。。
<nigojuju> yamwhy: QQ的麦克风大小和音量大小不好调，而且不知道什么原因，音质还不稳定
<alvin_rxg> archl: ?
<archl> tt:一般法律文档都是英文的。
<archl> 翻译版本不予承认。
<archl> 避免纠纷
<yamwhy> 所以啊，我让他们用gtalk嘛。
<tt> happyaron: 哦
<hceasy> 除夕夜组织刷屏不?
<tt> gtalk怎么用
<archl> tt: pidgin
<hceasy> <tt> 套套
<tt> archl: 能视频？
<archl> 能，msn也能。
<archl> alvin_rxg: 我看你都不用的。。。
<alvin_rxg> archl: what ?_?
<hceasy> 刷屏
<hceasy> 刷屏
<archl> alvin_rxg: nvm
<hceasy> 话题
<archl> Spring 0.82.7放出了。
<archl> 终于修了部分寻路问题。
<tt> archl: kopete能用gtalk？？
<archl> tt: Gtalk实际上当成XMPP就行，XMPP是种协议_gtalk是一种支持它的客户端。
<tt> archl: 哦  xmpp熟悉，
<tt> archl: 有点
<archl> tt: 不限使用哪种客户端，不限使用哪个公司的服务，都使用同样的XMPP协议互联。
<tt> archl: 好像考三级听说过，现在都忘记了  哈哈
<alvin_rxg> 考《三级片》？
<tt> ALVIN
<tt> 计算机三级
<archl> 我加入那个0.A.D.的mod组了，使用dropbox分享信息 (感觉很奇怪）
<gzk_> 其实xmpp协议也可以用来翻墙的
<tt> archl: kopete里怎么用gtalk
<alvin_rxg> 计算机三级考什么的？
<tt> alvin_rxg：我考得网络
<archl> tt:自己看吧。我从来不记忆步骤。
<yazi> alvin_rxg, 三月份
<alvin_rxg> -.-
<tt> archl：jabber ID？？  我只有gtalk的id
<alvin_rxg> 以前了解了下这些所谓的计算机考级，感觉，拿不出去的……
<archl> tt: XMPP=jabber
<archl> tt:都说了不限制你使用哪个公司的服务了。
<yazi> 嗯 我也考  四级网络
<lainme> alvin_rxg: 如果没这个，会被认为连这么简单的到没通过-_-
<alvin_rxg> lainme: 我还真没……
<tt> archl: 哦
<tt> archl: 来个gtalk，我们来视频
<archl> tt: 不要。
<tt> archl: 我来试试  我gtalk里都没有人
<vicwjb> 国人除了qq其他的都是浮云啊
<blueghost> vicwjb:) 浮云 是什么 啊
<archl> 国人喜欢主流。Skype也行，MSN也用。因为它们是国外主流。
<tt> vicwjb：我都好久没有用qq了  照样不会死人
<tt> 谁来个skype  账号 我们来视频
<lainme> alvin_rxg: 专门做这方面的不会看这个，就像英语专业不考四、六级。对我们这种非专业的，还是有点用
<archl> tt: 随便网上找个人。
<gebjgd> lainme< 有什么用？
<gebjgd> lainme< 这年头，比的是爹
<lainme> gebjgd: 找工作
<alvin_rxg> lainme: -.-  maybe
<gebjgd> lainme< 找工作靠的是爸爸
<vicwjb> 不是说不用qq就死人  但是不得不承认的是 qq市场占有率太大。。。各种钻把广大用户弄的神魂颠倒
<yazi> 各种钻石全部刷起了   咔咔
<alvin_rxg> vicwjb: “钻”满足了绝大部分年轻人的虚荣心
<yazi> 嗯
<vicwjb> 你说我不用qq，好吧，你的客户用；你的朋友用，你的爸爸都在用。。你有啥办法
<gebjgd> qq还是要用的
<gebjgd> 饭还是要吃的
<vicwjb> 没办法 我只要去下个tm 至少还清爽些
<yazi> vicwjb, 嗯
<gebjgd> web qq
<vicwjb> webqq？客户给你传文件咋办？
<lainme> vicwjb: webqq可以传文件
<vicwjb> 我out了？？？？？
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 我就不用 qq
<yazi> webqq只能传小文件
<gebjgd> vicwjb< web qq轻松传文件
<Kandu> vicwjb: 一般都用郵箱的吧
<yazi>   大的不行
<gebjgd> vicwjb< 你绝对out了
<vicwjb> 靠 真out了
<vicwjb> 用邮箱传文件是必须的 用qq也是必须的  就像 有即时聊天 还有论坛 照样有邮件列表一样。。
<lindows915> QQ……
<blueghost> 别用 qq 了
<Kandu> vicwjb: 我是說。和客戶直接。好像只有客服才用用 qq
<lindows915> 真不想用呢。
<vicwjb> 有一次 出差，客户直接问有qq吗？。。
<cfy> 哦？ee怎么好久不出现了？
<gebjgd> vicwjb< 给他阿。用webqq
<gebjgd> vicwjb< 我用了这么久的webqq都没有问题
<gebjgd> vicwjb< 除了不能裸聊。别的都行了
<vicwjb> 用不惯webqq
<cfy> gebjgd: 你那也需要用的?
<gebjgd> cfy< 聊天阿
<gebjgd> cfy< irc上中国人少阿
<cfy> gebjgd: 哦。难道你除了qq就是irc?
<gebjgd> cfy< 不是，我是im控
<vicwjb> 既然用qq 直接用客户端得了
<cfy> gebjgd: msn?gtalk?
<cfy> gebjgd: 哦。
<gebjgd> cfy< 都有
<vicwjb> 虚拟机 装个xp
<cfy> gebjgd: 嗯
<vicwjb> 好吧 我承认我有msn gtalk  上面一个人都没有。。。哈哈
<gebjgd> vicwjb< 不用虚拟机
<gebjgd> vicwjb< webqq挺好用的
<vicwjb> 哎。。我没办法 autocad没有替代方案。。只能在满足我用linux的前提下 装虚拟机了
<gebjgd> vicwjb< 有
<vicwjb> 。。。别跟我说什么qcad。啥的
<Kandu> vicwjb: 我 qq 上也是什麼人都沒有，但奇怪的是我的空間訂閱人數上百。。
<archl> vicwjb: FreeCAD
<gebjgd> vicwjb< 又想不花钱又想当大爷？
<gebjgd> vicwjb< 梦呢
<lindows915> Kandu>> 真的假的？
<lindows915> Kandu>> 都是些什麼東西，訂閱人數這麼多？
<tt> 谁有gtalk  加我一个吧
<vicwjb> 不是想当大爷。。是说在linux平台上根本没有autocad的完美替代品。。。连兼容dwg文件都不完美  更别提功能了
<tt> between88.90@gmail.com
<Kandu> lindows915: 唔，大概是以前寫的匯編教學和一些實用的匯編宏有人看
<vicwjb> 就像office一样。。都在那推荐ooo，可惜那兼容性 用过的都知道。。。
<archl> vicwjb: 从来没有过兼容dwg的计划。就像没有过兼容doc的计划一样。
<lindows915> Kandu>> 哦，反正我知道如果上面有不法圖片，一般訂閱都高。
<gebjgd> vicwjb< 从来不用ms office
<lindows915> Kandu>> 我真的不是把你的空间往那方面想喲……
<vicwjb> 不兼容怎么搞的过人家啊？当年微软怎么坑的wps？
<gebjgd> vicwjb< 向来是pdf
<lindows915> gebjgd>> pdf和doc方面的東西不一样吧。
<vicwjb> 你们都是高人。。。。俺命不好  俺就得用doc，dwg
<Kandu> lindows915: http://b42.photo.store.qq.com/http_imgload.cgi?/rurl4_b=f2f002ca305d7ba56370bea98468fe463f9a6d4fd4c7bafa24b8b599aa83645f89176eb18ea461d89494806acf0fab45cc0fba9da3540535c77cf68336f7c2b5061a6abdfa7eb9799da0d7c8ddfafddb8f48cc04&a=38&b=42
<lainme> vicwjb: 似乎现在有，商业产品，价格是autocad 1/5
<lindows915> gebjgd>> 如果要搞修改的話，感覺還是要用doc
<archl> lindows915: pdf也可以修改。
<gebjgd> lindows915< 微软自己家的产品都未必兼容
<vicwjb> 商业不商业没关系。。关键是兼容性 二次开发性  功能性 得满足不是
<gebjgd> lindows915< 你还指望doc？都docx了
<archl> 商业是最重要的。有商业才有广告。
<lindows915> Kandu>> 200人訂閱似乎就不像了。我記得原來有個黃的，訂閱上3000，被端了。
<lindows915> gebjgd>> ……docx不是也不兼容嗎？
<lindows915> archl>> pdf拿什麼修改？
<lainme> vicwjb: 宣称和autocad 2010兼容
<archl> 要你在某个领域搞特殊——不看广告来，就是说这里了。
<vicwjb> 所以我的观点就是 linux缺少杀手级的应用软件。。就像gimp似的
<archl> vicwjb: 你不识得。
<lindows915> vicwjb>> 哎，是你有殺手軟件人家就在windows開發個兼容的了……
<gebjgd> lindows915< 你用着ms office 2003
<lindows915> gebjgd>> 嗯？
<gebjgd> lindows915< 结果你收到一个sb发来的docx
<gebjgd> li
<gebjgd> lindows915< 你怎么办？
<archl> lindows915: 用OOo可以修改pdf，而且和OOo自己保存的格式兼容。
<gebjgd> lindows915< 帅哥？
<archl> pdf浏览器当pdf读取，OOo当文档修改。
<lindows915> gebjgd>> Office 2007 兼容包呀。
<cfy> perl?
<lindows915> archl>> 暈……還真能改，長知識了。
<lainme> lindows915: 不是完全的，会有变形
<gebjgd> lindows915< 听见没有，有变形9
<lindows915> gebjgd>> ……
<archl> lindows915: 导出PDF时，用hybrid选项。
<lainme> lindows915: 所以我最终还是装了2007版，因为文档比较重要
<lindows915> archl>> 哦。
<gebjgd> lindows915< 微软自己的东西都变形。开源的东西，变点形状，你就开始唧唧歪歪了
<archl> 操作系统不同，字体也彻底不同。
<lindows915> gebjgd>> 我沒有唧唧歪歪呀？你看岔了吧？
<lindows915> gebjgd>> 我只是說PDF和Doc的需求不一样呀。
<lainme> vicwjb: 有兴趣可以看下 http://www.bricsys.com/en_INTL/bricscad/index.jsp
<gebjgd> lindows915< oooo可以修改pdf
<gebjgd> lindows915< 需求就一样了
<vicwjb> lainme: 早研究完了  不行
<archl> OOo可以创建能修改的pdf
<lindows915> gebjgd>> 嗯。
<vicwjb> 你犯剑吗？好好的WIN不用，非得用LINUX版本，你画出来的图别人都打不开。诚心找骂
<vicwjb> 哈哈 搜cad看到个回复
<archl> vicwjb: 很简单呢。让别人用其他软件——给他也不违法。
<archl> ^_^。
<gebjgd> 盗版成习惯的人是无法理解的
<archl> 思想就是不论你选择用哪个软件都可以。
<archl> 这是大多数上商人抵触的思想。
<archl> 无法搞垄断
<blueghost> vicwjb:) 什么 win 什么 linux, 你们在讨论什么
<archl> 不是windows，不是linux，而是应用程序。
<gebjgd> 你用正版的win 和正版的cad，当然没人管你了
<vicwjb> blueghost: 老生长谈的问题。。软件兼容 替代
<archl> FreeCAD不赖。
<blueghost> vicwjb:) 我是想 知道 具体 讲的是什么, OOo的画图???
<vicwjb> cad 和 office
<archl> BrlCAD就没看懂，大概中国没一个人用它。
<vicwjb> 呵呵
<vicwjb> win平台的中望cad貌似不错。。。
<blueghost> 神马都是浮云, 怎么翻译
<blueghost> 见到 很多 这句话, 不知道什么意思
<vicwjb> the god‘house is cloud  哈哈
<lindows915> archl>> brlcad的dwg处理如何？如果处理的好，我想應該會有人在博客里說的。
<vicwjb> 神马=什么
<archl> lindows915: 没有任何举动试图兼容dwg
<vicwjb> blueghost: 什么都是浮云。。。嘿嘿
<blueghost> 浮云 就是 他本身 的意思 ????
<lindows915> archl>> 那肯定其它人都不用。不過現在Pro/E這麼牛叉，我看它主页上好像可以兼容Pro/E的說。
<vicwjb> 对于这些占有率高的软件格式，。。。不兼容人家凭啥用你
<blueghost> 神马 我 知道 是 "什么", 浮云 是 本身的意思吗
<vicwjb> 搜一下不就知道了
<lindows915> blueghost>> 浮雲就是不重要的意思。
<archl> vicwjb: 从哪里获取那么多格式？
<vicwjb> archl: 什么意思？
<lindows915> blueghost>> 不過說真的，現在這些話都能在百度問答中找到意思。那里太強大了。
<lindows915> blueghost>> 同樣強大的還有各種搞基問題。
<archl> vicwjb:格式实际上好多好多。
<vicwjb> archl: 是啊，可是占有率高的就那么几种。。。
<archl> vicwjb: 大多支持VRML 对吧。
<archl> 大多支持DXF
<vicwjb> 弱弱 的问下 啥叫vrml？
<archl> 。。。
<lindows915> ……
<happyaron> http://wowubuntu.com/official-ubuntu-keyboard-for-sale.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: » Canonical官方推出的ubuntu键盘…但是带着windows图标? Wow! Ubuntu / Ubuntu 及 Linux 新闻、技巧、软件及游戏！
<blueghost> vicwjb:) 偏执狂 会用. 如 一个主管 规定 公司 一律 使用 偏门 的 格式, 主管是 强烈 挣恨 微软 的
<archl> Standard(s)	ISO/IEC 14772-1:1997 VRML (Virtual Reality Modeling Language, pronounced vermal or by its initials, originally—before 1995—known as the Virtual Reality Markup Language) is a standard file format for representing 3-dimensional (3D) interactive vector graphics, designed particularly with the World Wide Web in mind. It has been superseded by X3D
<vicwjb> dxf的确是交换格式。。貌似信息量不够把。。我记得好像是实验过。。有的东西存成dxf后就没了
<archl> VRML 只要是正经3D 建模软件，都会支持的。
<lainme> happyaron: 带了win键。。
<gebjgd> 应该改成小企鹅
<gebjgd> 就有个性了
<lindows915> happyaron>> 這個……
<archl> http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=800
<archl> Ubuntu Flexible Keyboard - European Layout 		 £ 15.99
<archl>  Ubuntu Flexible Keyboard - USA Layout 		 £ 15.99
<archl>  Ubuntu Flexible Keyboard - Chinese Layout 		 £ 15.99
<gebjgd> archl< 中文键盘和美国键盘还不一样？
<archl> gebjgd: 告诉我哪里不一样。
<archl> gebjgd: 我就是想知道才发到这里的。
<gebjgd> archl< 我就知道想知道哪里不一样。我用的是问号
<gebjgd> archl< 中文的上面可能有人民币符号
<gebjgd> archl< 或者五笔字型的笔划
<lindows915> gebjgd>> ...
<archl> gebjgd: 看样子是了。还可能有中文——对了我想起来了，以前见过/ \位置替换的。
<gebjgd> archl< 我猜的
<Kandu> archl: 我今天就用到那樣 /\ 對換的鍵盤了。可能是為了方便打中文的 、 頓號
<Kandu> 用着超級不習慣
<archl> Kandu: 我也特别讨厌那样的。。。
<lu8010252> 终于进来里
<lu8010252> 来里
<Pascal1> 看到你了
<Pascal1> 都没人说话，这里
<lu8010252> 呵呵,人好少
<Pascal1> 就是，而且都不说话
<alvin_rxg> 都不看看几点了
<Pascal1> 还是有人哈
<shunjiankongbai> 我来了···
<shunjiankongbai> 嘿嘿
<RavenChan> = =
<Pascal1> 欢迎深夜来访
<Pascal1> 还有人在吗？
<iyuan> 大家好～
<iyuan> hello
<^k^> iyuan, 好  02:09 
<iyuan> 老k，怎么老是你！
<iyuan> ^k^: AXAX
<iyuan> QUIT
<shunjiankongbai> gew晚安
<shunjiankongbai> goodbye
<Pascal1> exit
<lu8010252> 有人吗
<^k^> lu8010252, ....  03:03 
<lu8010252> 为什么卸载chromium的时候,要安装火狐呢,
<lu8010252> 郁闷死人
<lu8010252> 人类
<lu8010252> 为什么卸载chromium的时候,要安装火狐呢,
<gebjgd> lu8010252< 谁说的
<lu8010252> 我现在就是这样的
<lu8010252> 很蛋疼
<gebjgd> lu8010252< 你卸载chromium的时候。包管理器自动安装firefox？
<gebjgd> lu8010252< 你用的什么垃圾发行版阿？
<lu8010252> 官方10.10
<gebjgd> lu8010252< 不用ubuntu
<gebjgd> lu8010252< 不知道你的情况
<lu8010252> 晕,你用的啥?
<gebjgd> lu8010252< arch
<lu8010252> arch麻烦
<gebjgd> lu8010252< 没觉得
<lu8010252> arch是什么包
<gebjgd> lu8010252< 二进制的
<lu8010252> 晕,是deb还是rmp都
<gebjgd> lu8010252< 都不是
<lu8010252> 那是?
<gebjgd> lu8010252< pkg.tar.xz
<lu8010252> 晕,又蛋疼,谢谢了
<gebjgd> lu8010252< 它起码不会蛋疼的卸载了chromium，自动装firefox
<gebjgd> lu8010252< 你慢慢郁闷吧
<lu8010252> 呵呵,其实一开始不是这样的,不知道杂了,
<gebjgd> lu8010252< ubuntu毛病多了
<lu8010252> arch没毛病?
<gebjgd> lu8010252< 重装贝
<gebjgd> lu8010252< 用arch的人有能力解决那个问题
<gebjgd> lu8010252< 用ubuntu的人未必有能力解决那个问题
<gebjgd> lu8010252< 或者说arch解决问题容易点
<lu8010252> 呵呵,你牛逼
<gebjgd> lu8010252< 因为系统是你自己搭的
<gebjgd> lu8010252< 不是我牛逼。是它的结构简单
<gebjgd> lu8010252< 你怎么搭建的，你就怎么修
<lu8010252> 是自己搭的不是自己写的
<gebjgd> lu8010252< 和写不写没关系
<gebjgd> lu8010252< 发行版里都是同一版本的源代码
<gebjgd> lu8010252< 有的就有问题
<gebjgd> lu8010252< 有的就没问题
<gebjgd> lu8010252< 为什么？
<gebjgd> lu8010252< 用arch是因为它的包比较新，问题好解决。结构清楚，文档给力。
<gebjgd> lu8010252< 不用ubuntu的原因是它的包问题太多。每次还有版本升级
<gebjgd> lu8010252< 升级了还不知道能不能成功。不成功还要到处找文档来估计什么地方出现了问题
<gebjgd> lu8010252< 太累了
<lu8010252> 包比较新，问题好解决
<gebjgd> lu8010252< 对
<lu8010252> 这个是什么逻辑?
<gebjgd> lu8010252< 因为它天天更新
<lu8010252> O:-)
<gebjgd> lu8010252< 有问题都不会停留太久
<gebjgd> lu
<lu8010252> 我挂了,天天更新还好阿,本来想下的呢,算了,ubuntu我都显更新快了
<gebjgd> lu8010252< 早日放弃ubuntu 早收益
<gebjgd> lu8010252< 那就用debian
<gebjgd> lu8010252< 那个稳定
<lu8010252> 呵呵,收益啥哦,不就看看电影,上上网咯
<gebjgd> lu8010252< 省的折腾了
<gebjgd> lu8010252< ubuntu太折腾
<gebjgd> lu8010252< 每次重装都是半天
<lu8010252> 一个一个搭不折腾?
<gebjgd> lu8010252< 就一次
<gebjgd> lu8010252< 而且有直接搭好的
<gebjgd> lu8010252< archbang
<gebjgd> lu8010252< 不用你搭
<lu8010252> 切
<gebjgd> 菜
<zlin2> gebjgd: arch 每年系统升级，直接用pacman，会不会留下一堆垃圾文件？
<gebjgd> zlin2< pacman -Sc
<zlin2> gebjgd: 我想知道系统升级后会不会像重新安装那样干净。
<zlin2> gebjgd: 因为Ubuntu会啊。
<gebjgd> zlin2< 请定义“干净”
<zlin2> gebjgd: 比如说，2010的版本会用到 aa.conf 文件。2011的版本中，这个文件不再需要了。升级时，Arch怎么处理呢？
<gebjgd> zlin2< .conf会留在你的/home下
<gebjgd> zlin2< 配置文件不在根目录
<zlin2> gebjgd: 我指系统配置文件，一般在 /etc 下
<gebjgd> zlin2< 系统配置文件就那么几个。都是你自己维护的
<gebjgd> zlin2< 照你的逻辑。天天用livecd最干净
<zlin2> gebjgd: ？
<gebjgd> zlin2< win更干净
<zlin2> ？
<wobu> 睡了吧，同志们
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: -.-  pacman 保留两份 conf...  一份是当前在使用的，更新时不会有任何更改；另一份是最新软件包里的默认 conf 文件，保存为 .pacnew 文件了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: .pacnew 会随着 pacman 的更新而更新
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 我知道
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 不是我的问题
<alvin_rxg> -.-
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 不要对我说
<alvin_rxg> lu8010252: ubuntu 更新不会产生所谓的“垃圾文件”，但会有 cache
<gebjgd> al
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 是 zlin2
<alvin_rxg> zlin2:
<alvin_rxg> -.-
<lu8010252> 不是都能删除吗
<alvin_rxg> 只要 package manager 能管理到的，不算垃圾文件……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 我估计他问的不是那个问题。他可能是说有些软件会换了.conf文件。改名之类的。那些应该不会保留在/etc下
<lu8010252> 都用tweak
<alvin_rxg> ö_Ö  tweak...  x_X
<lu8010252> :-D
<gebjgd> lu8010252< 用tweak干吗？
<lu8010252> 删除更新的文件
<gebjgd> lu8010252< arch的是包管理器管理了
<lu8010252> 俺是ubuntu
<gebjgd> lu8010252< 所以你删除了chromium，它会自动上firefox
<gebjgd> lu8010252< 人性化阿
<lu8010252> 切,什么系统不会出问题
<gebjgd> lu8010252< 菜，恩。所以你慢慢了
<lu8010252> ubuntu软件就够少了,在用其他的就更蛋疼里
<zlin2> alvin_rxg: 其实也不是什么问题 :-P
<alvin_rxg> ubuntu 软件少？
<zlin2> alvin_rxg: 为什么这么问？
<alvin_rxg> ?
<gebjgd> ubuntu软件确实少
<gebjgd> 比arch都烧
<gebjgd> 少
<zlin2> alvin_rxg: 用上PPA就不会了。
<zlin2> gebjgd:
<alvin_rxg> x_X  ubuntu 软件少？？？
<gebjgd> zlin2< 是阿，你要去找ppa阿
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 他说的是deb的二进制
<alvin_rxg> yo, 不会少的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 官方源里的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 不算上ppa的
<alvin_rxg> 已经很多了……
<alvin_rxg> 比 archlinux 多
<zlin2> gebjgd: arch 也需要用到 aur 啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 你找个新软件。还真就没有
<gebjgd> zlin2< 是。arch有aur，所以多阿
<alvin_rxg> 新……
<gebjgd> zlin2< 不需要你去找ppa了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你都说了，官方了……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 是，arch官方更少，但是比ubuntu方便
<zlin2> gebjgd: Ubuntu如能出个yaourt类的软件，会方便很多。
<gebjgd> zlin2< 有阿 ppa
<gebjgd> zlin2< 相当蛋疼的设计阿
<gebjgd> Pip< 你又捅我
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 装个hardinfo
<zlin2> gebjgd: 但要到PPA网上去搜索，安装不便捷。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 测测你机器的速度
<alvin_rxg> -.-
<gebjgd> zlin2< ubuntu的社区傻贝
<gebjgd> zlin2< 不会科学的设计
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 我看看你的机器水平
<alvin_rxg> 不用看了，比不上你的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 我想看你的伤亡本和我老机器那个快
<gebjgd> al
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< XD
<alvin_rxg> 你的机器快
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 2004年的老机器？
<alvin_rxg> yo
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< atom没那么垃圾吧
<alvin_rxg> 是你的机器快
<alvin_rxg> 不是说 atom
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 我说的是你的atom和我的老赛扬
<Pip> 原来你经常在这边侃大山啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 那个快
<gebjgd> Pip< 是阿
<alvin_rxg> 你的机器快
<gebjgd> Pip< 那边就你和我
<gebjgd> Pip< 搞基都搞腻了
<Pip> 得想办法增加人数
<gebjgd> Pip< 你没看我这里努力呢么
<Pip> 恩，我正要说这个呢
<alvin_rxg> Pip: 没必要增加0基础的人
<Pip> 这边有很大的革命潜力
<gebjgd> Pip< <alvin_rxg> Pip: 没必要增加0基础的人
<Pip> 确实，我们要的是elites
<zlin2> gebjgd: 搞基什么意思？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< 对了你用了那个 import pdf 了么？
<alvin_rxg> elites 玩过一些发行版了，都有他们自己的选择了
<gebjgd> zlin2< 你猜
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: nö
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< oooo没有。。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg< libre有
<alvin_rxg> 不清楚
<zlin2> gebjgd: 搞基础教育？
<gebjgd> zlin2< 不是
<gebjgd> zlin2< 你还有2次机会
<gebjgd> zlin2< 用arch的去#archlinux-cn
<zlin2> gebjgd: 如果没机会了会怎样？:-P
<gebjgd> zlin2< 你猜
<zlin2> gebjgd: 搞鸡……？
<zlin2> gebjgd: 或折腾机器。
<gebjgd> zlin2< 你很有天赋。
<gebjgd> zlin2< 下次搞你
<zlin2> gebjgd: ……
<zlin2> gebjgd: #archlinux-cn 只有一个人
<gebjgd> zlin2< 扯。7个人呢
<zlin2> gebjgd: 哦。刚上错房间。
<Pip> 这边用ubuntu有3年工龄的人可以考虑换个更严肃更专业的发行版了
<gebjgd> Pip< 这不是重点
<Pip> 哈哈
<zlin2> Pip: Ubuntu 也没什么不好啊。
<gebjgd> Pip< 用ubuntu能用上3年，那不是一半的忍耐力了
<gebjgd> Pip< 用ubuntu能用上3年，那不是一般的忍耐力了
<Pip> 看你给自己怎么定位了
<Pip> lol
<Pip> 我当初用半年就换了
<gebjgd> Pip< 说明他们没有需求。你应该培养那些人开始正视ubuntu的糟糕之处
<gebjgd> Pip< 我用了几个月就换了
<zlin2> gebjgd: 我觉得U挺方便的。每次升级都是图新鲜。
<gebjgd> Pip< 比你还短
<gebjgd> zlin2< 我最讨厌u升级
<zlin2> gebjgd: 那是麻烦。
<gebjgd> zlin2< 软件重装一大堆，还会发现以前的有些软件不能用了
<zlin2> gebjgd: 但也是重生。新的开始。
<gebjgd> zlin2< 原因很专业： “不在新的源里”
<zlin2> gebjgd: 这说明有替代的软件？没碰到过这种情况。
<gebjgd> zlin2< 没有
<zlin2> gebjgd: 也不是解决不了的问题啊。
<gebjgd> zlin2< 比如以前的kdevelop
<gebjgd> zlin2< 于是你就要google了。找ppa或者什么
<gebjgd> zlin2< 装上了，出现了崩溃。
<zlin2> gebjgd: 嗯。久了就熟了。
<gebjgd> zlin2< 那些#ubuntu的人就说。谁让你用ppa的
<zlin2> gebjgd: 呵呵。我用过的PPA都可用的。
<gebjgd> zlin2< 这不是傻逼麽？
<gebjgd> zlin2< 可用!=不崩溃
<zlin2> gebjgd: 我用过的PPA几乎不崩溃的。
<gebjgd> zlin2< 你需求烧
<gebjgd> zlin2< 你需求少。软件少
<zlin2> gebjgd: 你大概用到多少？
<gebjgd> zlin2< 我只有arch
<gebjgd> zlin2< 它是我的全部
<zlin2> gebjgd: ……很少人会同时装两个发行版吧。所以正常。
<gebjgd> zlin2< 我是说，我的需求很正常，所有电脑上的需求都有
<zlin2> gebjgd: 我觉得我用到的软件也正常啊。娱乐工作啥的。可能折腾惯了，也没觉得U啥。
<gebjgd> zlin2< U问题太多了
<zlin2> gebjgd: 不过Arch的确性感些。
<^k^>  06:09
<xiaoy> 你好
#ubuntu-cn 2011-12-26
<ofan> gebjgd: 通过qq认识的？
<ncclook> 早上好
<Lemonash> 刚听说现在ubuntu不用x？
<ncclook> 那用什么呀
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 求助服务器如何配置双网卡？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=358934 我的HP380G5上有双网卡，但只能启用一张，不知何故，请高手指点一下。 lshw |grep B WARNING: you should run this program as super-user. size: 997MiB product: 6311ESB/6321ESB PCI Express Upstream Port product: 6311ESB/6321ESB PCI Express Downstream Port E1 product: 6311ESB …
<xiangfu> 早上好
<ncclook> 早上没什么人气么
<Patrick_DJ> 早上好.
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 有没有用AMD的A6 系列APU（CPU）的？我的A6 3500启动后没显示，驱动不了显卡！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=358935 开始初始化时可以看到，一进内核后就没办法显示了，显卡是集成在CPU里面的，也刚出来的，估计是11.10没驱动，所以想偿试用独立显卡装好系统，更新后（sudo apt-get update），也不成。 …
<xyy> 请问有谁用vnc吗？
<ofan> 我
<xyy> 请问通过vnc客户端登陆后，在控制台执行的指令会记入history中吗？
<LOL_> ofan: 你能给我讲下积分得物理意义吗
<ofan> 都忘干净了
<ofan> LOL_: 就是个数学工具吧，没有特别意义
<LOL_> ...
<ofan> LOL_: 如果有的话，可能是极限思想
<LOL_> ofan: 从运动学的角度去理解微积分
<ofan> 运动学？
<LOL_> ofan: v是s关于t的一阶导数
<LOL_> ofan: a是s关于t的二阶导数
<ofan> LOL_: 什么题，发来看看
<nTest> 天涯的声明称，“由于历史原因，天涯社区早期使用过明文密码，此次被盗的数据为2009年之前的备份数据。2010年之后，我们升级改造了天涯社区用户账号管理功能，解决了天涯社区用户账号的各种安全性问题。”
<ofan> 垃圾天涯
<nTest> 为什么都是09年备份，哈哈
<ofan> 显然是为了配合和谐部门
<LOL_> ofan: 不是具体问题,是我想用运动学的角度去学微积分,不喜欢Leibniz的几何方式的微积分
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • qq空间里木有法听歌 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=358936 以前进空间听歌，有Flash插件就行！好久没进，现在进去，唉，要提示要下载安装XXX.exe ...... 统计信息: 发表于 由 昊昊昊 — 2011-12-26 10:05
<huntxu> LOL_: 什麽叫幾何方式的微積分？
<LOL_> huntxu: 微积分的几何意义
<caoxiaomin> 吃早点没
<ofan> LOL_: 你先不考虑微分，你可以考虑把t在某个区间内分成n等分，然后看导数图像，n趋近于正无穷就是微分了
<huntxu> LOL_: 那你就別老是看幾何意義啊
<huntxu> LOL_: 其實都沒什麽關系，沒有圖一樣可以理解啊
<huntxu> 只是抽象一點
<ofan> 天涯4000万用户密码查询 http://go.ipa100.com/
<kk> ofan,啥网址吆? ["undefined method `gsub!' for nil:NilClass . IN gettitle"]
<caoxiaomin> 你们在说些什么啊。听不懂的了
<adam8157> huntxu: 胡须好
<adam8157> roylez: 主席好
<adam8157> tusooa: 点点好
<huntxu> adam8157: 蛋蛋早
<adam8157> eexp: 小e 你来啦~
<LOL_> huntxu: 嗯
<huntxu> eexp: 小e 你来啦~
<huntxu> LOL_: 我也是幾何各種爛的人
<LOL_> huntxu: 哦
<ofan> 哇咔咔 找到一个用我名字注册的
<nTest> 竟然一下找到了我早忘记的密码
<ofan> 把账号抢回来了
<ofan> 女，其它chung king，生日2000年3月2日，双鱼座
<ofan> 擦 才11岁？
<huntxu> ofan: 11歲就上天涯了
<LOL_> 我的天涯账号没被泄漏
<ofan> 擦 我的泄露
<nTest> http://x.com.sb/files/2011/1222/all.zip  不知道就打包了哪些密码，共800M\fs21
<kk> nTest,啥网址吆? ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<kuso> 无天涯账号,很淡定
<nTest> ed2k://|file|天涯数据.kz|395410339|14813820b58aff56df8149233cf2a7a5|/
<kk> ⇪ 0.37 GB
<huntxu> kuso: 連天涯帳號都沒有，笑你
<LOL_> k又智能了?
<kuso> 潜水嘛
<kuso> 看贴不会的恶人
<LOL_> 最喜欢里面那个感情的板块,经常在里面发现成人故事,lol
<LOL_> 比如我在老板的办公室里安了摄像头,很黄
<kuso> 我就喜欢看八一八之类的
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • 有没有人知道chromium怎么用wqy bitmap song? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=358938 我用的debian，中文字体只装了文泉驿bitmap song，无论怎么调，chromium都不认(iceweasel & firefox可以）。 请问chromium是怎么找字体的？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 nkadun — 2011-12-26 10:45
<ofan> 擦
<ofan> 气死了
<kuso> 求助下:  有无控制笔记本风扇的工具(能通用的)?
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<s_cd> 据说今天又传新浪微博的数据也泄露了, 还有DNF貌似，有没有这会事？
<gfrog> adam8157: 蛋蛋，mutt有办法转发的时候带附件一起转发嘛？
<adam8157> gfrog: # Include attachments in forward emails
<adam8157> set mime_forward=yes
<adam8157> set mime_forward_rest=yes
<gfrog> adam8157: oh, good, thx
<adam8157> np :)
<huntxu> 你們這班用mutt的
<Patrick_DJ> Q: 大家在VirtualBox中，设置多核后，运行稳定么?
<Patrick_DJ> 我的CPU是E6550，支持VT的。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 请教一个TTY控制台语言设置的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=358941 我使用的Ubuntu版本为11.10 X32，语言为简体中文。但在使用TTY控制台时发现中文字符无法正常显示，所有中文字符显示结果均为实心正方形。故想请问下： 1.有没有什么办法把TTY控制台里的中文字符全部让其显示成英文（在不改变X WINDO …
 * adam8157 貌似平安夜吃了霸王餐...
<caoxiaomin> 11.10如何把左边的LAUNCHER移到别的位置，比如说右边
<caoxiaomin> unity - gnome3 -gnome2 有什么区别
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • ubuntu 10.04 桌面登陆后出不来，求助啊 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=358946 现象: 1、在登陆界面输入密码后，点确定，屏幕一闪后又回到登陆界面 2、启动过程中没有grub菜单，想选recovery模式都没办法，在输密码界面修改为recovery模式再次启动或登陆也无用 变更： 昨天晚上就安装了im-config和ibus，今天就变 …
<zer4tul> tualatrix: 我晕，你挂着呢？
<Stifler> hi all
<kk> Stifler, 好  ㍣ 
<kitelv1> tf
<Stifler> tq
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • firefox-bin是什么，怎么一直在占用CPU http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=358951 我发现我的电脑一直在运行7个firefox-bin进程，每个大约消耗14%的CPU，基本把CPU占满。 请问它们到底是什么 统计信息: 发表于 由 torbai — 2011-12-26 12:03
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你买什么板子了么?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 没有阿 为何有此一问？ 最近都在看书呢
<adam8157> jyfl987: 哦, 我在乱看各种板子, 顺便问问. 想找个简单点的板子
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你为何想买板子了呢
<jyfl987> adam8157: 要简单 用 那个什么 aurino么
<adam8157> jyfl987: 用板子调内核方便啊. 带可编程模块的还可以用来写驱动. 但是现在的那些板子都是各种扩展, 花里胡哨的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 额 你要调内核阿 我还以为是单片机那种 那你不如买个arm板子了 前一阵ti还是谁不是出了个cortex a8芯片 5美元一个么 配套的板子也便宜
<cfy> jyfl987: 天涯的下了么？
<cfy> jyfl987: 分析得怎么样？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 搜索中
<jyfl987> cfy: 没有 我又不在win世界 哪里有工具下那个
<jyfl987> cfy: 你要下到了 可以发我一份
<cfy> jyfl987: 哦。tianya的是kz的。。。
<cfy> jyfl987: 我还要去搞个快压来解压。。。。
<cfy> jyfl987: 下载是ed2k的呀。。。
<jyfl987> cfy: 那个无所谓 只要下到就行 你下了么
<cfy> jyfl987: 正在
<ofan> qq的貌似也爆了
<cfy> jyfl987: 你分析得怎么样？
<jyfl987> cfy: 懒得分析了 一条条插入pgsql太慢了 别人抢先发布了成果 我就没啥搞头了
<cfy> jyfl987: 插入pgsql?
<s_cd> qq的哪有下？
<cfy> jyfl987: 导入数据库？
<cfy> jyfl987: 发布啥成果了？不久密码次数么。。
<cfy> 不就
<s_cd> 新浪的好像被屏蔽了，下载下来试了好几个都是密码错误
<ofan> 天涯的是真的
<jyfl987> s_cd: 你下了啥的？
<jyfl987> ofan: 你下了？？
<ofan> 我的一个通用密码被爆了
<ofan> jyfl987: 有链接，没下
<s_cd> weibo的
<jyfl987> ofan: 额 赶紧下阿
<ofan> 不下了
<s_cd> 但是用不了，全部都是密码错误
<ofan> http://amihacked.mijun.net/
<kk> ofan,啥网址吆? Am I hacked
<jyfl987> ofan: 这是钓鱼的 小心
<cfy> ofan: tianya?
<cfy> ofan: ...
<ofan> 所有已泄露的数据库搜索
<cfy> ofan: 我快下好了
<ofan> tianya的我查了
<jyfl987> ofan: 你一去搜索 他们就知道你这个账户是活跃账户了
<cfy> 我有个http的，全部下载的
<ofan> jyfl987: 已经改了
<jyfl987> cfy: 你下的天涯的？？ 下完给我一份哈
<cfy> jyfl987: 嗯。
<cfy> 等我天涯的下好，我就去下全部的http的。
<dangbiao> 讯雷离线有
<cfy> 还有1min
<jyfl987> cfy: 给我发一份 在redis里分析 这次一定要快 nnd
<dangbiao> wget -c -O \天\涯4000\万\密\码\泄\露 --header 'Cookie:gdriveid=F1710838229DEE62A66E7CD4E6A742E5;' 'http://gdl.lixian.vip.xunlei.com/download?fid=FWKaPbaItZ6KUKrM3StvF4/21Wuje5EXAAAAALYU4p6ccRmCLORBpfPESujXboQW&mid=666&threshold=150&tid=4E7EC74C2C447CB5C6509BDFF537DCA1&srcid=4&verno=1&g=B614E29E9C7119822CE441A5F3C44AE8D76E8416&scn=c8&i=B614E29E9C7119822CE441A5F3C44AE8D76E8416&t=1&ui=178983959&ti=46301608263&s=395410339&m=0&n=01ADDD359B34303030A
<cfy> jyfl987: ...
<kk> dangbiao,啥网址吆? ["400 => Net::HTTPBadRequest . IN gettitle"]
<dangbiao> CC32783C2EBD0B9A387E45F00000000'
<jyfl987> adam8157: 89刀  ti那个开发板
<cfy> jyfl987: 377MB...
<adam8157> jyfl987: 叫啥?
<dangbiao> 我快下完了
<jyfl987> http://www.linuxfordevices.com/c/a/News/BeagleBoardorg-BeagleBone/  adam8157
<dangbiao> 用
<kk> jyfl987 ⇪ t: $89 dev board includes Cortex-A8 CPU, Ethernet, JTAG - News - Linux for Devices
<jyfl987> cfy: 额
<adam8157> jyfl987: checking
<dangbiao> 用wget下得
<jyfl987> dangbiao: 你那个cookie确定能反复使用多次？
<cfy> jyfl987: 我看看怎么解压kz...
<dangbiao> 额，这个不知道～～
<adam8157> jyfl987: 就是这种好, 不要那些触摸屏 蓝牙红外乱七八糟的东西
<jyfl987> adam8157: 对 阿 核心板子 你要买一个么
<dangbiao> http://loli.lu/
<kk> dangbiao,啥网址吆? LOLI.LU - 迅雷离线下载分享
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我看看先
<dangbiao> 恩～～～
<dangbiao> 不错的网址啊～～各种好东西～～
<ofan> cfy: 用 快压 解压
<ofan> cfy: 用 好压 解压
<cfy> ofan: 好压？
<ofan> cfy: 一国产流氓压缩软件
<cfy> KZ压缩格式目前是快压专用的压缩格式，得不到这种格式的资料，好压还不能完全支持，很可惜哎。
 * adam8157 ca 找遍全世界都没有找到 竟然在这里找到了... http://ishare.iask.sina.com.cn/f/19496075.html
<cfy> ofan: 我下快压。。。。nnnd
<ofan> cfy: 估计就是拿的开源的压缩改的
<cfy> adam8157: ?
<cfy> ofan: 是的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 要买的话 叫上我一起去
<cfy> adam8157: C99?
 * adam8157 ca 找遍全世界都没有找到 竟然在这里找到了... http://ishare.iask.sina.com.cn/f/19496075.html   <--- ANSI C 标准pdf
<adam8157> jyfl987: 嗯
<adam8157> cfy: ANSI C
<cfy> adam8157: 下那个草案不行么？
<cfy> n1256.pdf
<jyfl987> adam8157: iask 是中国最大的版权内容集散地阿
<adam8157> cfy: ANSI C 也有draft下? C89 C90...
<cfy> adam8157: 不是，我说c99
<cfy> adam8157: 其他不清楚
<jyfl987> c1x呢
<cfy> 正在解压。。。
<adam8157> cfy: C99 我有正式版  但是C89, 到处都说没有的
<ofan> 直接下rfc不就得了
<cfy> adam8157: 正是版？哪里搞来的？能传我一份么？
<adam8157> jyfl987: C11  -> http://www.open-std.org/jtc1/sc22/wg14/www/docs/n1570.pdf
<adam8157> cfy: sure
<jyfl987> cfy: 传个网盘让我下载哈
<cfy> jyfl987: 。。。
<ofan> the c programming language就是c89
<kk> adam8157,啥网址吆? ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<cfy> jyfl987: 我问问
<cfy> jyfl987: kandu竟然不在线。。。。
<cfy> jyfl987: qq群，你能下载么？
<jyfl987> cfy: 这和 kandu有啥关系
<jyfl987> cfy: 额 你有微薄么
<cfy> jyfl987: 你懂的
<adam8157> cfy: pm了 下不了的话改https 你懂得
<jyfl987> cfy: 有的话 微薄那个 微盘上传速度极快
<cfy> adam8157: 要不你发我email?
<cfy> adam8157: 有多大？
<adam8157> cfy: wait a sec
<cfy> jyfl987: 微薄？qq的？
<jyfl987> cfy: 我擦 sina的阿 看来你是没有 那要不用115传吧
<cfy> jyfl987:  一样没有。。。。
<dangbiao> 囧～～
<cfy> adam8157: 知道我email么？
<jyfl987> cfy: 你好挫阿 要不发qq超大附件吧 这样可以给好多人发
<adam8157> cfy: 在找minus
<cfy> adam8157: 哦。
<cfy> jyfl987: .........
<cfy> jyfl987: 看来你有qq 号
<cfy> 那我传群了
<cfy> nnnnd,我用7z压缩一遍。。
<adam8157> cfy: jyfl987 C99: http://minus.com/mbqE3Au17E
<kk> adam8157,啥网址吆? Standard of C99 - Minus.com
<dangbiao> 额，弱弱的问下，大家怎么上qq得
<cfy> jyfl987: 7z压缩，怎么不记录所有者？
<cfy> jyfl987: 有个cfy，不太好
<cfy> dangbiao: 虚拟机
<adam8157> cfy: 去下吧 懒得发邮件
<cfy> adam8157: 好
<dangbiao> cfy：没有更先进得？
 * adam8157 我尽量之用ANSI C
<cfy> dangbiao: mei
<adam8157> jyfl987: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=13641775467    淘宝有卖  我正在看
<kk> adam8157,啥网址吆? BeagleBone TI Cortex-A8 AM3359 开发板 BeagleBoard 2011新款-淘宝网
<jyfl987> 买了个 usb3.0的u盘 在 2.0模式速度也挺快的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 让他赚个60多也差不多 不过得看清楚是不是配件都带
<adam8157> jyfl987: 这个没啥配件吧...
<ofan> 默认都是ansi c
<jyfl987> cfy: 你真挫 我是有qq号 哪里去搞客户端阿
<jyfl987> adam8157: 不是有jtag么
<dangbiao> U盘多少钱哇～
<jyfl987> 49
<jyfl987> 149 16G
<adam8157> 哦
<dangbiao> 不错哇～～
<jyfl987> adam8157: 要不搞一个？ 不过快过年了
<adam8157> jyfl987: 正在看呢
<dangbiao> 我想搞个硬盘
<jyfl987> adam8157: 还有 好歹弄个vga口连出来玩玩
<dangbiao> U盘太小了
<adam8157> jyfl987: 看看能不能满足我的需求
 * adam8157 afk
<jyfl987> adam8157: 要不买个好hack的平板好了 价格差不多的 输出信号也方便
<cfy> jyfl987: 网页能下载的
<s_cd> 试了几个weibo的，现在我的ip被锁了，进不了weibo页面了
<ofan> ...
<ofan> 我的微博密码被改过
<cfy> jyfl987: tiyan的密码乱的很
<cfy> jyfl987: 本来我想cat合并下
<jyfl987> cfy: 好 在哪个群里？？
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<cfy> jyfl987: 但还是算了，我正在7z
<roylez_> cfy: cc
<cfy> jyfl987: 稍等
<cfy> roylez_: 主席
<adam8157> roylez_: 乐乐
<roylez_> cfy: 东西造好没？
<cfy> jyfl987: 而且，貌似开始的有些都没有邮箱的。。。
<jyfl987> cfy:我们可以统计下 各个字符使用的频次 我们自己就用那些频次低的字符来组密码
<cfy> 乱来的格式
<cfy> jyfl987: 嗯
<cfy> jyfl987: 算了，我准备寒假搞个服务
<roylez_> cfy: 不理我呢
<cfy> jyfl987: 配合我的opera+js,搞个密码先本地sha512下
<cfy> roylez_: 主席好
<cfy> roylez_: 报告主席
<cfy> roylez_: 还没开始
<cfy> roylez_: 主席
<cfy> jyfl987: 才压缩到20%...
<cfy> roylez_: 网上有下tianya的了。。。
<roylez_> cfy: 天涯的密码？
<cfy> roylez_: yeah
<roylez_> cfy: ...渣站真多啊
<cfy> roylez_: 哈哈
<cfy> roylez_: tianya 的格式好乱，我都不想分析了。。。
<Kandu> roylez_: 除了政府要求記錄明碼，幾乎沒其他解釋了
<cfy> Kandu: ...
<cfy> Kandu: 你来啦
<jyfl987> cfy: 你什么机器 压这么半天
<roylez_> Kandu: 有道理。渣王朝
<cfy> Kandu: 我能传你那里么。。。
<jyfl987> Kandu: 对 我也是这么想的 不可能所有站格式都那三个
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯嗯
<cfy> Kandu: 好
<cfy> jyfl987: 我把虚拟机关掉
<Kandu> cfy: 傳啥?
<cfy> Kandu: ...
<cfy> Kandu: 天涯的密码
<cfy> Kandu: 低调的。不传播的
<Kandu> cfy: 我不要的
<cfy> Kandu: jyfl987 要
<Kandu> cfy: 那就傳吧
<cfy> Kandu: hao
 * cfy 38%
<cfy> jyfl987: 额，我特地选了lzma2算法，早知道lzma了。。。
<cfy> jyfl987: 让你多费时
<cfy> 谁有天涯帐号
<ofan> 我
<cfy> ofan: 给帐号名
<ofan> cfy: 不给
<cfy> ofan: 你不是改密码了么。。。
<cfy> 我就想验证下。。。
<ofan> cfy: 那也不给
<cfy> 谁有帐号，求帐号名
<ofan> cfy: 你自己随便找个试试就知道了
<cfy> ofan: 。。。好吧
<ofan> 微博也泄了 貌似
<roylez_> cfy: 我有，密码忘了
<cfy> roylez_: 帐号名
<roylez_> cfy: 不给
<cfy> roylez_: - -!
<cfy> tianya.com?
<cfy> 靠google用不了了
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ ,, weibo.com早就泄了
<cfy> 谁告诉我tianya怎么进。。。。
<ofan> www.tianya.com
<void1> weibo是什么时候的事情？
<cfy> 用户名，密码不对。。。
<jyfl987> cfy: 我正想靠我早期邮箱来找回我的天涯用户名和密码 lol
<cfy> jyfl987: ....
<huntxu> roylez: 為什麽你要挂兩個帽子
<roylez_> huntxu: 拉风
<huntxu> roylez_: 靠，帶尾巴了？
<huntxu> roylez_: 不在公司？
<cfy> ofan: 天涯那个验证有没有泄漏的网站地址多少来着？
<roylez_> huntxu: 今天圣诞假期
<ofan> cfy: 搜log吧
<GNUdog|work> tianya 那个太蛋疼了
<GNUdog|work> kz 格式
<huntxu> roylez_: =.= 直接到元旦麽
<GNUdog|work> adam8157, 你下了么？
<roylez_> huntxu: 就今天
<huntxu> roylez_: 那還平衡點
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: 没下 ...
<GNUdog|work> adam8157, 我在想，怎么解压这个SB文件…
<adam8157> roylez_: 为啥你也圣诞假期!!!
<GNUdog|work> 难不成要去网吧解压么
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: 虚拟机
<roylez_> adam8157: 你没有么？
<GNUdog|work> adam8157, 现在木有
<adam8157> roylez_: 没有 正上班呢
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: 我, 有...
<roylez_> adam8157: 那平衡点了
<adam8157> roylez_: 哼
<GNUdog|work> adam8157, 那你下了解压下呗
<adam8157> - -
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: 地址呢...
<jeepkid> 请教下，我的ubuntu10.04.为什么打开新立得搜索后窗口经常卡死...
<GNUdog|work> adam8157, http://loli.lu/tag/%E5%AF%86%E7%A0%81
<kk> GNUdog|work,啥网址吆? LOLI.LU - 密码 - 迅雷离线下载分享
<jyfl987> cfy: 好了么 叔
<cfy> jyfl987: 快乐。。
<adam8157> downloading...
<jyfl987> cfy: 叫你用qq超大附件你就不高 非要走ssh
<cfy> 。。。。
<cfy> jyfl987: 好吧好吧
<cfy> jyfl987: 怎么传大附件啊
<roylez_> huntxu: http://www.catonmat.net/blog/perl-regex-that-matches-prime-numbers/
<kk> roylez_ ⇪ t: A Perl Regular Expression That Matches Prime Numbers - good coders code, great reuse
<cfy> roylez_: 切
<roylez_> huntxu: 正则无敌了
<jyfl987> cfy: 你没qq邮箱？
<adam8157> roylez_:  主席, 我很不安啊, 平安夜吃了霸王餐~
<cfy> jyfl987: 几百M，我怕不能上传
<cfy> 400MB
<roylez_> adam8157: o...我平安夜也吃了霸王餐。昨天被人吃了霸王餐
<jyfl987> cfy: 不会 你真没经验 他可以传1G 为何叫超大附件 就是这个意思
<adam8157> roylez_: 我是真的霸王餐...
<roylez_> adam8157: .
<huntxu> roylez_: 這個我也會嘛
<roylez_> huntxu: 吹
<jeepkid> GNUdog|work,  貌似都失效咯...
<huntxu> roylez_: 你out了
<adam8157> roylez_: 收银小弟坚持说刷卡了, 我问他要了两遍刷卡单子, 他就说是卡纸了... 于是, 账单里没有这一笔..... 300软妹币...
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: ^^
<GNUdog|work> adam8157, 。。
<GNUdog|work> jeepkid, 我昨天倒下载了，关键打不开
<roylez_> adam8157: 你的银行卡挺高级啊，寄给我吧
<GNUdog|work> 搞个鸟压缩格式，还不给开放核心代码，真是反人类
<huntxu> roylez_: $numx"1" !~ /^(11+?)\1+$/
<jeepkid> GNUdog|work,哈哈，weibo的可以wget，downloading...
<huntxu> roylez_:  早會了
<adam8157> roylez_: 我的卡没密码 让服务生自己刷... 结果他没给我刷上 - -!
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你在哪里吃的 单价很高嘛
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: 据说就是封装的7z
<ofan> loli.lu 下载不了
<roylez_> huntxu: 继续吹
<ofan> wget 提示403错误
<jeepkid> 部分失效
<roylez_> adam8157: 我觉得也是.... 跟打磨cpu一个德性的
<huntxu> roylez_: 解一次方程都有
<cfy> adam8157: 然后呢？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 三个人 360+ 在五道口
<adam8157> cfy: 然后就没有然后了
<roylez_> adam8157: 360？无敌了
<adam8157> roylez_: 咋就无敌了 哦 好像是330+
<huntxu> roylez_: 很早以前學perl的時候就看過用正則打素數表的啊
<ofan> jeepkid: 全部失效
<roylez_> huntxu: 刚发现作者是以前写awk oneliner解释的衰人
<jyfl987> adam8157: 吃自助么
<jeepkid> ofan, weibo可以
<adam8157> jyfl987: 不是自助 普通吃饭
<ofan> weibo的也不行
<jeepkid> ofan, 可能是下载量太多，服务器限制了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 上次我 和 薇菜 还有wind 也才200多
<huntxu> roylez_: awk 無愛
<adam8157> jyfl987: 请人来着 所以找贵点的
<ofan> jeepkid: 奥 有可能，现在又可以下了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 不是 我想知道吃什么 意思请人吃也可以知道要去什么地方
<roylez_> huntxu: 作者的项目，自带翻墙 http://browserling.com/
<kk> roylez_,啥网址吆? browserling - interactive cross-browser testing in your browser
<jeepkid> ofan, 经过检测，是限制里...
<jyfl987> cfy: still wating
<cfy> jyfl987: 慢慢来。。。
<ofan> 下一个多小时
<huntxu> roylez_: 能用這個來模擬firefox上網銀？
<roylez_> huntxu: 不知道
<LOL_> 蒙牛 质检
<cfy> roylez_: perl的正则里面可以内嵌perl代码，然后你懂得
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • 不进行安全更新会怎样？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=358961 9.10版现在不提供安全更新了。 我就想，如果10.10（现在正在使用）过段时间也不提供了怎么办？？ 关键是，新版本实在用不惯！ 所以我想打听一下，安全更新很重要吗？？？ 以前用Windows的时候就没怎么安全更新，就是360补一下补丁，没 …
<adam8157> roylez_: 土鳖昨天才用上vundle 爽翻了
<roylez_> adam8157: ....
<roylez_> adam8157: 你看到我的 vimrc.vundle 了？
<adam8157> roylez_: 后来发现的
<roylez_> adam8157: .
<GNUdog|work> jeepkid, 求地址
<CyrusYzGTt> huntxu§ 你怎么退出了。。
<huntxu> CyrusYzGTt: 沒事呆著幹嘛 =.=
<CyrusYzGTt> huntxu§ 好吧，，
<ofan> cfy: vim正则里也可以嵌代码
<cfy> ofan: 哦？举例下？
<cfy> ofan: 匹配数字，然后+1返回
<cfy> ofan: 匹配数字，然后替换成原数字*2
<cfy> jyfl987: 178_1000w_3087.rar  7k7k_2000w_2047.rar  cdns-chinait-600w.rar  duduniu_66277.rar
<cfy> jyfl987: 压缩到83%
<jyfl987> cfy: 你奶奶的 还没发出来 老掉我胃口
<huntxu> cfy: cdns =.=
<cfy> jyfl987: .....
<cfy> huntxu: 嗯？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 发啥
 * cfy  93 %
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你刚才在火星？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我没注意你们说啥
<jyfl987> adam8157: 天涯那个密码
<zer4tul> cfy: 在搞什么？
<cfy> zer4tul: 没啥
<adam8157> jyfl987: http://loli.lu/tag/%E5%AF%86%E7%A0%81
<cfy> zer4tul: 下载。。。
<kk> adam8157,啥网址吆? LOLI.LU - 密码 - 迅雷离线下载分享
<zer4tul> adam8157: 离线下载
<adam8157> en
<roylez_> cfy: 你这毒娃
<zer4tul> cfy: 你那齐了？
<oooo> 最近这事很火么
<cfy> roylez_: .....
<cfy> zer4tul: 没有。不清楚，多玩的貌似没有
<mooo> 连续中招的路过……
<jyfl987> adam8157: 下不了的 你都不验证下
<cfy> jyfl987: 400MB,150kb/s uploading...
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我已经下载好了...
<jyfl987> adam8157: waht????
<cfy> adam8157: .....
<cfy> wget -c http://x.com.sb/files/2011/1222/all.zip
<jyfl987> adam8157: 擦 发我个地址
<cfy> 几合一的
<kk> cfy,啥网址吆? ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<ofan> cfy: %s/\(\d\+\)/\=(submatch(1)+1)/g
<cfy> ofan: 不错。挺好
<adam8157> jyfl987: 还得上传?
<cfy> adam8157: jyfl987： 你们两用U盘不就得了。。。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你也可以叫个快递 现在发还来得及 我下班走之前能收到 lol
<adam8157> cfy: 北京很大的
<cfy> adam8157: 哦。。。。。
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: ftp://10.66.13.99/tianya.txt
<GNUdog|work> adam8157, thanks ^^
<cfy> jyfl987: 我郁闷了，7z压缩的还没有kz的小。。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 其实可以请假去你们那餐馆下 额
<cfy> adam8157: 你怎么合并的？
<CyrusYzGTt> ..内网的ip...
<jyfl987> cfy: 你真折腾 用 bz2不就行了
<adam8157> cfy: cat
<cfy> adam8157: 我下载下来有好多的
<cfy> adam8157: cat.....
<GNUdog|work> adam8157, http://rh.anylinux.net/pass/  -> weibo 的
<cfy> adam8157: 你分析过了么？
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: or ftp://10.66.13.99/tianya.tar.bz2
<cfy> adam8157: 格式乱的。。。文件之间竟然有换行符。。。
<cfy> adam8157: blah.com\n.cn......
<adam8157> cfy: o
<Patrick_DJ> Q: 大家推荐一下图形界面的文件比较工具，Linux下使用的。
<cfy> ....
<Patrick_DJ> 我这里上SF好慢啊.
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: 那你下tbz2好了 单个文件打开太慢了
<GNUdog|work> adam8157, 已经下载完了…
<CyrusYzGTt> A:gvim
<cfy> ....
<huntxu> Patrick_DJ: 不是有vimdiff嘛
<pocoyo> A:emacs也有
<Patrick_DJ> 了解。谢谢. :)
<ofan> 直接diff
<jeepkid> GNUdog|work, 我下的天涯怎么木后缀- -|.
<cfy> jyfl987: 上传10%了
<GNUdog|work> jeepkid, 自己加呗
<huntxu> Patrick_DJ: 一定需要圖形化的話，論壇以前球貓發過的，有幾個，只是不知道現在那些項目還活著沒
<jyfl987> cfy: 好好搞 我去把我u盘分个区
<jeepkid> 什么后缀?
<jeepkid> GNUdog|work, 不是文本..
<cfy> jyfl987: 分区干嘛？
<flh> 晚上好
<flh> 给大家呛一首狗?
<jyfl987> 我靠 ibus老把ff给弄死
<huntxu> eexp: 小e，你來了
<cfy> eexp: 有天涯帐号么
<cfy> eexp: ubuntu论坛怎么存密码的？
<jeepkid> 有weibo的，抽样了10个，都不对
<pocoyo> jeepkid: 抽100个就对了
<adam8157> eexp: 小e，你來啦~
 * pocoyo 强烈感受到激情澎湃。
<jeepkid> - -\
<huntxu> adam8157: 居然復制，太懶了
<adam8157> huntxu: 了 -> 啦
<flh> wft?
<adam8157> 更亲切
<huntxu> adam8157: 前面的是復制的
<jeepkid> 感觉weibo那个有点悬，居然只有name 和passwd,连用户信息都没?
<adam8157> huntxu: 你还说我...
<CyrusYzGTt> jeepkid§ weibo那个，，我认为木有错的，，我的帐号和密码都在上面。。
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: momo
<huntxu> CyrusYzGTt: 可憐的
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ... ...
<CyrusYzGTt> huntxu§ - -
<jeepkid> = =|.....
<jeepkid> CyrusYzGTt, 你下的版本只有用户名密码？
<eexp> cfy: 不知道。
<eexp> 把 huntxu adam8157 踢了。nnnd
<jeepkid> CyrusYzGTt, 木有用户信息？
<CyrusYzGTt> jeepkid§ 嗯嗯
<cfy> eexp: 不知道。。。。。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> jeepkid§ 木有
<adam8157> - -
<huntxu> - -
<adam8157> eexp: op不要内斗阿
<adam8157> 踢他自己好了
<roylez_> cfy: 新浪微博密码也泄露了？
<adam8157> lol
<cfy> roylez_: 嗯， CyrusYzGTt 不是看到他的了？
<adam8157> roylez_: 是你...
<huntxu> roylez_: 乃助紂為虐
<cfy> 发现ee一般不kick
<jeepkid> CyrusYzGTt, 哦...呵呵
<cfy> 都直接ban的
<roylez_> cfy: 我没微博帐号。早就说过国内的网站风险成本太高
<cfy> roylez_: 同没有
<jeepkid> CyrusYzGTt, 不过微薄的应该只是部分泄漏，我的就没有查到...
<CyrusYzGTt> jeepkid§ ..额，， 伤心了，， 最近被爆的都有我的，，
<cfy> jeepkid: 都是部分泄露吧
<huntxu> jeepkid: 你錯了，那有可能是你的還有利用價值而已
<CyrusYzGTt> 实名制 害人不浅
<zer4tul> GNUdog|work: url无法访问
<GNUdog|work> zer4tul, 那就对了
<zer4tul> GNUdog|work: 呃？
<jeepkid> huntxu, )_),,,,,
<GNUdog|work> zer4tul, 你看看这个域名解析出来的 IP 就知道了
<tenzu> roylez_: 主席
<roylez_> tenzu: 猪猪
<jeepkid> huntxu, 不会吧，我粉丝关注加文章都没到3位数呵呵....
<jeepkid> huntxu, 名字好熟悉...
<tenzu> roylez_: 收到我手机号了么? gtalk上跟你说的
<cfy> 好吧，我知道他们明文存了
<cfy> 但是怎么泄露的？
<huntxu> tenzu: 豬豬
<zer4tul> GNUdog|work: faint
<tenzu> huntxu: 胡须~~
<roylez_> tenzu: 没。。。。gtalk挂在公司...
<huntxu> tenzu: 祖國的懷抱溫暖吧
<tenzu> roylez_: 你又翘班了
<cfy> eexp: 哦。你不知道论坛怎么加密啊
<tenzu> huntxu: 冷啊, 洗澡不方便, 静电很讨厌
<roylez_> tenzu: 今天圣诞假期
<adam8157> tenzu: 疼教授 什么时候来帝都面基阿
<huntxu> adam8157: tenzu 說過請吃飯
<huntxu> tenzu: 有推為証！
<tenzu> roylez_: 洋节日
<tenzu> adam8157: 阿当, 得等我取学位认证的时候
<tenzu> huntxu: 哪推?
<adam8157> tenzu: 去留学办取?
<jyfl987> cfy: 好了没
<huntxu> tenzu: 148690832457875457
<cfy> jyfl987: 130/400
<tenzu> adam8157: 留学中心, 当时在地质大学对面, 不过听说他们要搬家
<huntxu> 天朝居然還有留學辦這種部門
<roylez_> tenzu: 回国了？
<adam8157> tenzu: 哦~ 五道口 宇宙中心阿
<tenzu> adam8157: 嗯那
<tenzu> roylez_: 回来几天了, 前些天上网不方便
<roylez_> tenzu: 你也加入到主动进化的大潮了
<adam8157> roylez_: 你什么时候过来进化
<cfy> jyfl987: 失败了!!!!
<flh> 二月里来呀
<roylez_> adam8157: 我已经是究级体了
<cfy> jyfl987: 传得没速度了。。
<cfy> jyfl987: 停了。。。
<jyfl987> cfy: 正常 scp么
<cfy> jyfl987: scp好慢
<cfy> jyfl987: sftp put好慢。。。
<cfy> jyfl987: 我qq群吧
<adam8157> huntxu: #fedora-zh: ban *!*hunt@58.62.42.* [by leguin.freenode.net, 1875266 secs ago]   你还被fedora-zh ban过啊...
<tonghuix> 验证一下
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac50950/
<kk> roylez_,啥网址吆? 【深夜福利】马头酱的全裸销魂舞蹈(不硬你就输了) - AcFun.tv
<adam8157> roylez_: bookmarked
<huntxu> adam8157: 那是多年以前的事情了
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac278184/
<kk> roylez_,啥网址吆? 在遥远的欧洲有个天朝叫意大利 - AcFun.tv
<cfy> roylez_: ....
<adam8157> roylez_: 怎么awesome新版调整大小不好使了 得先设置master啥的 怎么弄得
<roylez_> adam8157: 母鸡
<huntxu> adam8157: 傻了吧，讓你更新
<cfy> adam8157: 还是来sawfish吧
<adam8157> huntxu: 不好好上班
<cfy> huntxu: 你难了。。。
<cfy> 然后呢？
<huntxu> cfy: 天朝的公務員都是一個樣的
<huntxu> cfy: 興百姓苦亡百姓苦啊...
<tenzu> huntxu: 你快来解救我们吧
<huntxu> tenzu:  oooo (~oooo@nusnet-230-244.dynip.nus.edu.sg) has left #ubuntu-cn
<huntxu> tenzu: nus是哪
<huntxu> 難道是你校友哦
<tenzu> huntxu: National University of Singapore, 我是NTU的
<roylez_> adam8157: 你啥版本的awesome，我的没毛病
<adam8157> roylez_: 你咋调的
<roylez_> adam8157: w-H / w-L
<adam8157> roylez_: 不好使...
<adam8157> roylez_: 我去对比下你的配置
<LOL_> adam8157: Android上翻墙用ssh or vpn?
<adam8157> LOL_: 你问我一个用黑白诺基亚的人android?
<cfy> huntxu: 嗯
<zer4tul> LOL_: vpn或者ssh都可以吧
<zer4tul> LOL_: proxydroid
<void1> android怎么用代理
<zer4tul> roylez_: 求awesome配置
<zer4tul> void1: proxydroid
<LOL_> adam8157: 那我问一个用Kindle的总算对了吧
<adam8157> LOL_: en :)
<lolicon> 。。
<lolicon> roylez_: 新版？
<huntxu> lolicon: 一出來就發點幹嘛
<roylez_> zer4tul: 自己搜，nnd
<roylez_> zer4tul: github roylez dotfile
<roylez_> lolicon: 没变版本
<roylez_> adam8157: awesome v3.4.11 (Pickapart)
<lolicon> 3.4.11 =。
<LOL_> zer4tul: Connectbot是干吗的
<void1> zer4tul: 3q
<lolicon> roylez_: awesome 很好用哈
<huntxu> 11不是剛出不久麽
<roylez_> adam8157: 明年公司发的台历如果有12月21日以后的，我马上扔
<adam8157> roylez_: ...
<cfy> roylez_: ....
<lolicon> roylez_: 我开了10个工作区。。。
<roylez_> adam8157: 这种台历骗人的嘛
<LOL_> adam8157: 你那Kindle翻墙用的啥
<cfy> 我开了一个
<cfy> roylez_: - -!
<zer4tul> LOL_: 连ssh用的
<adam8157> LOL_: kindle是看书的...为啥要翻墙
<s_cd> kindle fire吧
<cfy> roylez_: 那如果你活到了12月22号怎么办？
<LOL_> adam8157: 翻墙后可以去外国大学的图书馆看书呀 :)
<jska> ##### ubuntu 的NM 太尼码难用了吧! #####
<roylez_> cfy: 我万岁的。你们活不到，hiahia
<LOL_> Kindle touch
<cfy> roylez_: ....
<fivesheep> kindle 3g
<fivesheep> 自动翻墙
<jska> ##### 用nm 建个ad-hoc ,配置好了dnsmasq, iphone也连上了，尼玛就是不给分ip呀! ############
<s_cd> http://go.ipa100.com/  这样查询网址怎么要密码了
<kk> s_cd,啥网址吆? ["401 => Net::HTTPUnauthorized . IN gettitle"]
<LOL_> zer4tul: Proxydroid需要Root?
<roylez_> tenzu: 先整个青年基金。然后请我和蛋蛋去旅游
<s_cd> kk: 查天涯被盗账号的
<tenzu> roylez_: 那行
<s_cd> kk: 早上不用密码，现在刚设置了
<kk> s_cd, 检查... ...。  ㍧ 
<cfy> roylez_: 主席，你是大叔了好吧
<roylez_> cfy: 又如何？
<cfy> roylez_: 怎么青年基金？
<roylez_> cfy: 你又不是僵尸叫兽
<eexp> cfy: 我也是青年。
<mayli> LOL_: yes
<eexp> lol
<cfy> eexp: .....
<roylez_> cfy: 说给tenzu僵尸的
<cfy> roylez_: ......
<cfy> roylez_: 僵尸？
<eexp> roylez_: 这半截入土了的。
<mayli> LOL_: need iptables
<eexp> 可怜的。被bs了。。
<LOL_> mayli: 不会Root
<zer4tul> LOL_: 嗯
<mayli> LOL_: 有ipTables么？
<eexp> cfy: 要不，再给你出一个题目？
<LOL_> mayli: 菜鸟,表示不知有没
<cfy> eexp: 啥题目？
<eexp> 是不是闲了。
<cfy> eexp: 通信电子电路？
<eexp> re
<cfy> re?
<cfy> eexp: 求通信电子电路，期末考试题目
<eexp> s/(\\color\[HTML\]\{[A-F0-9]+\})(.*?)\1/$1$2/g; 这。
<eexp> 通讯的，，啥芯片？
<cfy> eexp: 我要复习通信电子电路
<cfy> eexp: 理论呢
<eexp> 基础电路？
<eexp> 。
<cfy> 嗯
<eexp> 理论的，不会。
<cfy> 。。。。。
<cfy> 哈哈
<cfy> 我的vbscript做的网站设计的作业，密码是sha1的。。。。
 * eexp 呆呆的望着书虫子。
<cfy> eexp: 达到国内领先水平咯
<eexp> 叫你用php
<cfy> eexp: 老师不让
<eexp> 女老师？
<cfy> eexp: 男的
<eexp> 那这么听话呢
<cfy> eexp: 。。。。要听老师的话
<eexp> 不应该是反叛的时代嘛
<eexp> 网站，我们可以参观不。
<cfy> eexp: 怎么参观？不上线的
<cfy> eexp: 作业啊
<eexp> 额，为什么 roylez和尾巴，都挂上面？官迷？
<cfy> .....
<eexp> 不实际。。。
<cfy> 作业嘛
<cfy> 随便做的
<cfy> 但是我仍然使用了sha1处理用户的密码哦
<tenzu> 神戴帽子了...
<cfy> 国内领先水平
<eexp> 额，反了。
<cfy> ....
<cfy> - -!
<jyfl987> cfy:
<eexp> 居然尾巴是活动的。
<Patrick_DJ> 唉，把参数写反了，tar czf Ubuntu_SVN_Server.vdi Ubuntu_SVN_Server.tar.gz，然后我的SVN服务器没了...
<cfy> jyfl987: ...
<cfy> jyfl987: 60%
<jyfl987> cfy: 努力 奋斗
<eexp> adam8157: 我要踢你了
<cfy> jyfl987: 嗯
<adam8157> eexp: 我好久没说话了....为啥...
<cfy> .....
<huntxu> 大戰
<eexp> 你带坏了 huntxu
<jyfl987> 16G应该划分几个区比较好呢
<Kandu> cfy: 呃，昨天的pdf，忘改名就傳了。你下載的是舊草稿... /osc/gvf-rotate.pdf
<cfy> jyfl987: 一个
<eexp> roylez_: 尾巴
<jyfl987> cfy: 你阿 没什么安全意识
<roylez_> eexp: 插屁
<cfy> Kandu: 我还没下。。。。没空看。。。要考通信电子电路 T_T
<cfy> jyfl987: 为啥？
<eexp> 带尾巴的弹涂鱼
<eexp> 难道又soho？
<roylez_> eexp: 圣诞节一天假
<eexp> cfy: 赶快毕业
<cfy> eexp: 然后呢？
<eexp> 。
<Kandu> cfy: 不看也罷, Qt 的和你關係不大
<eexp> cfy: 然后我招聘你。做asp。
<cfy> eexp: 那太痛苦了。。。。
<eexp> :D
<cfy> eexp: 我可以common lisp么？
<eexp> 你不是最听话的嘛
<cfy> ....
<roylez_> eexp: ....
<eexp> 我们这边缺it
<roylez_> eexp: 好歹也要asp.net吧
<cfy> eexp: cl可以的
<eexp> .net 跑不了嘛
<eexp> cl也没安装
<eexp> 能perl做不。
<cfy> eexp: 绿色的。不用安装
<jyfl987> eexp: 你把我招去帮你扯淡好了
<cfy> eexp: 好啊
<eexp> cl看头晕嘛
<eexp> jyfl987: 扯谈的，不给钱的
<cfy> 我了咯去！！！！！！！1
<eexp> 可以招
<cfy> jyfl987: 被我点取消了。。。。。
<eexp> ((((((((((())))))))))))))
<cfy> jyfl987: 再重新传T_T
<Kandu> cfy++ 繼續調戲 jyfl987 吧
<cfy> Kandu: .....
<cfy> 哦？
<cfy> jyfl987: 有断点续传。。。
<cfy> jey68%
<cfy> jyfl987: 68%
<jyfl987> cfy: 我搞了个 practical common lisp zh的pdf 在iask里弄来的
<jyfl987> nnd 今天已经被 ibus把许多程序都给搞死了
<cfy> jyfl987: 我也有
<eexp> 额。jyf 又转cl了。墙头草嘛。
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<jyfl987> eexp: 我没有放弃forth 只是为了适应多变的web需求 学一学lisp而已 你看那个 carrier iq 他们的超级木马就用的forth
<cfy> eexp: 你还是转ruby吧
<cfy> eexp: perl不行了
<eexp> 嗯。你多做木马。我们来测试。别一个都没搞出来
<eexp> 咋不行了。我会一直坚持5的。
<cfy> eexp: ...
<cfy> eexp: 还是ruby好啊
<cfy> ruby像lisp
<cfy> jyfl987: 80%
<eexp> ruby现在也不热了。看来不会持久
<adam8157> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-desktop-74/awesome-window-manager-~-resize-window-key-bindings-do-not-work-852072/
<cfy> jyfl987: 来204633232
<cfy> jyfl987: 先加过来好了
<eexp> 群？
<jyfl987> cfy: 好 等我下
<cfy> eexp: 震荡器的起震条件是啥？
<cfy> eexp: yeah
<jyfl987> cfy: 额 腾讯的web界面上提示我有云存储了
<cfy> jyfl987: ...
<eexp> 啥哦。接上就起振。把对地电容，调偏点。多简单的事情
<cfy> eexp: KF>1啊
<eexp> 不会是问震动棒吧
<cfy> 。。。
<eexp> osc?
<eexp> nnnd 别说啥公式。
<cfy> 。。。。
<cfy> 不说了我看书。。
<eexp> 谁在乎公式哦。这年头。
<cfy> ....
<adam8157> eexp: ...
<cfy> jyfl987: 管理员多吧
<cfy> jyfl987: 6个人里面，5个是管理员
<cfy> 还有一个是群主。。。
<jyfl987> cfy: 麻烦你老在群里说个话 我群比较多
<cfy> jyfl987:  说了
<eexp> .. adam8157 我们没群的。怎么办。
<jyfl987> 没收到呢 群名字叫啥
<cfy> jyfl987: group one
<adam8157> eexp: 没有也罢...
<jyfl987> eexp: 等我吧
<jyfl987> 居然没有
<cfy> eexp: 要不要家群，群里有我的asp作业。。。
<jyfl987> 是不是我不在里头了
<cfy> jyfl987: 92%
<cfy> 山越*
<cfy> eexp: 你有qq么。。。
<jyfl987> cfy: 额 怎么我看不到 难道是webqq的问题
<cfy> jyfl987: ...
<cfy> jyfl987: 还没传好
<cfy> jyfl987: 你直接去qun.qq.com看好了
<eexp> 10多年前有。不是没人嘛。
<cfy> ...
<cfy> 96%
<jyfl987> 感觉我面子还不错 都好多时候没上过qq了 居然许多群也没t我
<cfy> jyfl987: 群都是垃圾的
<cfy> 只要你不乱来，都不会t的
<eexp> 这也扯上面子了
<cfy> 有些sb群，连发广告的都不踢
<jyfl987> 果然 qun.qq.com就显示了 腾讯这个缓存挺狠的
<jyfl987> cfy: 不是 我有加一些群是 长期不说话的就kick
<cfy> 98%
<cfy> jyfl987: 时间长了，就没人理了
<eexp> ons群。时效性很强的。 jyfl987
<cfy> 99%
<cfy> eexp: ......
<cfy> eexp: 看来ee有经验
<eexp> lol
<cfy> 100%....
<eexp> 听说
<cfy> jyfl987: 好了
<cfy> jyfl987: 快下
<lolicon> ?
<adam8157> roylez_: 找到原因了 我默认用的fair tiling...  窘啊~
<lolicon> eexp: ee ...
<jyfl987> cfy: 怎么才300多m
<lolicon> adam8157:  =.= ...
<roylez_> adam8157: 渣
<cfy> jyfl987: 你想要多大？
<jyfl987> cfy: 5.3k/s
<cfy> jyfl987: .....
<jyfl987> cfy: 你还是用qq邮箱转发我一份吧
<cfy> jyfl987: 和我无关。。怎么转发？
<adam8157> lolicon: 秋猫好
<eexp> 球猫毕业了？
<jyfl987> cfy: 你有没有用过qq那个超级附件阿？
<lolicon> eexp: 没有
<jyfl987> 话说 给u盘用 哪个fs比较好？
<lolicon> jyfl987: fat
<jyfl987> lolicon: fuck you
<cfy> jyfl987: 没有啊
<cfy> jyfl987: ext2
<eexp> lolicon: 最近闲了？话说，现在应该是找girl的黄金时期吧。
<lolicon> jyfl987: 你这人怎么这样。。
<eexp> jyfl987: 老这样
<jyfl987> 忽悠我就不行
<eexp> 忽悠你，又咋了。lol
<huntxu> roylez_: 借個ssh行不
<huntxu> roylez_: 測試下公司的vpn
<eexp> 免费的ssh?
<jyfl987> cfy: 这样 你试试用附件发给我 qq邮箱会自动提示你用超大附件的
<cfy> jyfl987: 哦？
<cfy> jyfl987: 不会。。。
<huntxu> eexp: ssh出去再vpn回公司
<cfy> jyfl987: 太麻烦了。。。
<jyfl987> cfy: 你这个动手能力阿
<eexp> huntxu: 你不如找别人. 直接vpn到你公司。
<eexp> 今天国外的都不在。
<eexp> gebjgd 《-
<cfy> jyfl987: ....
<cfy> jyfl987: 你让我再传一遍？！
<roylez_> huntxu: 没...
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • 请教关于gnome shell的美化问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=358967 大家看下我的桌面，呵呵，啥都没有 ，新装的gnome shell，想 美化一下，就是在屏幕下面弄个dock，然后在改下颜色透明度什么的，具体要怎么设置下啊，论坛里转了一下，不知道从哪下手啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 allensun3 — 2011-12-26 15:50
<roylez_> huntxu: 用 unix-center 的不行吗？
<huntxu> roylez_: 就是要測試一下vpn而已
<huntxu> roylez_: 算，我把手機的wifi關掉試試
 * adam8157 virsh 真的蛮好用的... cc gfrog 
<FrankLv>  SSH v2 的密钥文件 除了  ~/.ssh/id_dsa 或~/.ssh/id_rsa ，还有其他的么（哪里有完整列表）？
<jyfl987> cfy: =]
<gfrog> adam8157: 恩，你们用用就好，我们这边都是玩裸奔的
<cfy> jyfl987:
<huntxu> adam8157: 你也virsh
<CyrusYzGTt> ~/.pki也有
<adam8157> FrankLv: man ssh, section FILES
<adam8157> huntxu: 嗯 我们家的东西嘛
<huntxu> adam8157: 拿去幹嘛的
<roylez_> huntxu: 干啥用的？
<adam8157> huntxu: 玩儿虚拟机
<roylez_> huntxu: http://www.forbes.com/sites/stevedenning/2011/11/28/maximizing-shareholder-value-the-dumbest-idea-in-the-world/
<kk> roylez_,啥网址吆? The Dumbest Idea In The World: Maximizing Shareholder Value - Forbes
<FrankLv> adam8157: thx, ssh-keygen 的type部分也提到了，默认就这些了
<huntxu> roylez_: 太長，懶得看
<roylez_> huntxu: 你这渣人
<CyrusYzGTt> http://video.sina.com.cn/v/b/22884435-1597769053.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址吆? 台式电脑变手提_期刊中国_新浪播客
<jiero_> CyrusYzGTt: 照片拿来吧。
<FrankLv> find /home -type f \( -name id_dsa -o -name id_rsa \)
<FrankLv> hmm, 我可以让find命令就去找某帐号home .ssh下的密钥么？放在其他位置默认也不回去用
<huntxu> FrankLv: 這個命名不一定的吧，隨便能改的
<FrankLv> huntxu: 恩，密钥可以用参数指定的，不过我现在就关心默认的就可以了
<huntxu> FrankLv: 直接往配置文件扔的啊，不用參數
<huntxu> .ssh下的文件一律600
<huntxu> 不過物理攻擊無法避免
<FrankLv> huntxu: 你是指 ~/.ssh/config 配置文件么，这个我也不管的 一切默认，
<bluek> 大家好，我是新来的
<layerbase> bluek: hi~
<FrankLv> 我现在是整理默认密钥，root去跑的命令
<bluek> layerbase, 请多关照
<layerbase> bluek: 我也不算高手啦 多指教
 * bluek 开着 UFO 在寻找着高手
<bluek> layerbase, 我刚用linux
<huntxu> FrankLv: 唔，man 5 ssh_config
<layerbase> bluek: 那你用的汉字输入法舒服么?
<jyfl987> 我准备用 hg在u盘上托管一个
<bluek> layerbase, 很舒服的哇
<bluek> layerbase, fcitx,我只用五笔，别的统统跟我没关系
<layerbase> bluek: 我感觉ubuntu那个垃圾拼音太差
<FrankLv> huntxu: 呵呵 我先在的需求是扫描系统内的所有ssh密钥，并把fingerprint取出来做后续操作
<layerbase> bluek: 五笔ok的
<huntxu> FrankLv: 很多麽
<bluek> layerbase, 别的我就不知道了，我只知道fcitx，别的都没用过
<bluek> layerbase, 事实上，我也不会拼音哈
<FrankLv> huntxu: 很多的，我sshd Loglevel调到verbose 然后得到登录用户使用ssh密钥的fingerprint，公钥部分我已经处理好了 现在处理密钥
<layerbase> bluek: 那你做哪方面的呢
<huntxu> 噢
<bluek> layerbase, 销售
<layerbase> bluek: 软件 财务?
<bluek> layerbase, 非IT业内。
<layerbase> bluek: ok~ 家电 超市?
<bluek> layerbase, 路灯，哈哈。
<layerbase> bluek: 差太远了 看下单片机开发吧
<bluek> layerbase, 刚用linux没两天。
<layerbase> bluek: 为什么用Linux? 哪个版本呢
<Stifler> 谁知道虚拟机给主机开代理用来apt-get很慢，咋整？
<bluek> layerbase, 随便找个版本用用，因为我不会用windows
<mooo> 虚拟机给主机开代理…………
<layerbase> Stifler: 很慢?连接速度么?
<bluek> layerbase, mac又没钱买
<Stifler> 有个登录外网的客户端WIN下专有的。。。
<layerbase> bluek: ar~
<Stifler> layerbase: 是的，但是用来给FF上网倒是很快。。
<layerbase> Stifler: apt-get软件源改下么
<layerbase> Stifler: 试试看
<layerbase> Stifler: 我觉得官方挺快的
<Stifler> layerbase: 163,中国，日本，改了好几个没用。。
<layerbase> Stifler:
<bluek> dns
<layerbase> Stifler: dns无关的
<Stifler> layerbase: 我也觉得
<mooo> 有没有试试wine那个客户端软件？
<layerbase> Stifler: DomainNameService 负责解析域名而已~
<Stifler> mooo: 现在慢的update 都完成不了……还老断
<Stifler> layerbase: 嗯
<Stifler> 真苦逼
<layerbase> Stifler: 同情 对了 你在哪个省市? GAE proxy可以用么
 * kk 3.0.0-14-generic #23-Ubuntu SMP Mon Nov 21 20:34:47 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<Stifler> layerbase: 在新疆，啥叫gae 代理？
<layerbase> Stifler: 自己Google
<layerbase> Stifler: 乌鲁木齐?
<Stifler> 看到了
<layerbase> 这里有谁玩zt2么??????????????????????????????
<Stifler> layerbase: 在塔城……
<layerbase> Stifler: 你祖先是浙江的吧 新疆外地人都是浙江后代
<Stifler> 单位用的huawei tsm agent 代理验证
<Stifler> layerbase: NO，我老家陕西的
<Stifler> 浙江的少
<bluek> 有江苏的朋友吗？
<layerbase> Stifler: 你是终端机 还是pc?
<Stifler> layerbase: PC
<majia321> 一晚下班回家，一民警迎面巡逻而来。突然对我大喊：站住！ 民警：TCP/IP协议有几层? 我：4层。 民警：你可以走了。 我感到很诧异。 我：为什么问这样的问题？ 民警：深夜还在街上走，寒酸苦逼的样子，不是小偷就是搞网络的。
<cfy> majia321: old
<layerbase> majia321: 我以前做机房值班的 早上5点下班~~
<majia321> layerbase: 真苦逼。。
<layerbase> majia321: 我觉得还好吧~~~能接触到很多ibm 财务系统的安装工程师什么的
<layerbase> 长有人来装个防火墙 配个路由啥的
<layerbase> 半夜就陪他们了
<majia321> 用firefox+lastpass的来说说，现在卡机拖慢速度还是个案吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157 gfrog ..报个bug.. gedita打开 超过 100MB的文本文件，gedit会僵死
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157 gfrog ..报个bug.. gedit打开 超过 100MB的文本文件，gedit会僵死
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 这算bug么...
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 你不找自虐嘛
<Kandu> layerbase: 不錯啊，不用和別人擠公車
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 为啥不用less，你还准备编辑密码咋的
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 就是打开 那些泄漏的密码文件。
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ ,, 我用 gedit搜索 找自己的帐号和密码是不是被爆，，
<gfrog> majia321: 我要是警察，我就继续问是哪四层，小偷绝对答不上。
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ ..我也答不上，，
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: less一样可以搜索，而且对付大文件基本都是秒开
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ ..真的？？
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<majia321> gfrog: 哪四层？？  完蛋了。。人民公仆都这么牛叉
<gfrog> majia321: 你问我？ 其实我是小偷
<majia321> gfrog: arch-cn那边有人怀疑不是4层，是6层   到底是多少？？？？？？？？？？？？？？
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ .. 话说 天涯那个，，怎么是乱码啊
<gfrog> majia321: 必须是四层啊，6层的都是小偷！
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 乱码+1
<cfy> majia321: 哪里的arch-cn?
<gfrog> majia321: 应用层、网络层、链路层、物理层，这四层吧
<majia321> cfy: OFTC
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 有清晰版么。。
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 清晰版。。。没有
<cfy> majia321: o
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 高清版呢？？
<gfrog> maivel: 哦，网络层叫在TCP/IP里叫传输层，
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 没有
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 超清版呢？？
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 没有
<lolicon> gfrog: ...
<zf> http://archlinuxcn.org/肿么了
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 那么有 QQ邮箱测漏版么？？
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: nope
<lolicon> majia321: 4层的是 IP/TCP
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 最近貌似美国安全部门也被爆了，，可惜 那个文件太大了，，硬碟空间不够，，，
<lolicon> majia321: 7层的是OSI参考模型
<eexp> 网线，不是还有3层包皮。lol
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: ....
<eexp> cfy: 球猫也是你这类型的。书虫子。你看。
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 求 大于 2TB的网盘。。
<eexp> CyrusYzGTt: 你心太大了点
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 你不是redhat的？
<cfy> lolicon: .....
<CyrusYzGTt> eexp§ ,,米国那个数据库 ，，貌似密码比较多，，可以当 wpa的数据库。。
<cfy> eexp: 这是常识好不好
<lolicon> cfy: 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 不是
<eexp> hdlc我就知道。 cfy
<cfy> eexp: 啥是hdlc?
<eexp> 不明确知道的，不能叫知道。
<eexp> 数据链路协议啊。
 * gfrog 哎呀，确实记混了，tcp/ip的第一层对应OSI的第1、2层，然后tcp/ip的第二层是osi的三层，tcp/ip的第三层是osi的第四层，tcp/ip的第四层是osi的5-7层。
<eexp> 说些概念，其他不知道。说了干嘛
<cfy> eexp: .....
<cfy> eexp: ee又在买弄咯
<cfy> eexp: 神威武
<lolicon> gfrog:  OSI ： 物理，链路，网络，传输，会话，表示，应用
<eexp> 每一个电平怎么跳变的。都要知道。才叫知道。
<cfy> eexp: ......
<cfy> eexp: 好吧
<eexp> :D
<cfy> eexp: 那简历怎么写？
<cfy> eexp: 用过perl,用过common lisp?
<cfy> 那谁要你啊
<gfrog> lolicon: 一直记不住5-6层是神马层，因为没接触过，哈哈
<lolicon> gfrog: IP/TCP 的名字记不清了
<eexp> 你写简历了？
<cfy> eexp: 嗯，又是作业。。。。。
<eexp> 你说你会qq群。写进去。别人容易理解些。
<gfrog> lolicon: http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/TCP/IP%E5%8D%8F%E8%AE%AE
<kk> gfrog ⇪ t: TCP/IP协议 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<cfy> eexp: .....
<cfy> eexp: 我会qq群。。。
<cfy> eexp: 这个不会！！！！
<eexp> 你会的嘛
<cfy> eexp: 不会！！！
<lolicon> gfrog: IP/TCP， IP 负责寻址同包路由，TCP负责连接管理，上面同下面任你搞。。
<eexp> lolicon: 你和 cfy 有共同点的。
<eexp> 下班
<majia321> 乱了乱了..神走了
<BackSorry> 命令行下的虚拟机叫什么名字了？谁知道亚？
<zhao> 盼下班。。。。。。。。。。。
<mooo> qemu
<gfrog> BackSorry: 这可多了
<zhao> virtua<Tab>
<zhao> 我的是
<gfrog> BackSorry: virtualbox也有命令行控制端
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 猫1000W_8228.rar 这个貌似打不开，，后使用修复，，出来了一个 带有 序列号的 密码文档
<jiero_> 下班。。。
<jiero_> 最后一天假期啊。
<lolicon> BackSorry: vbox 可以命令行跑。。。。用 ssh 连上去。。
<GNUdog|work> CyrusYzGTt, 最后能读出来内容么？
<CyrusYzGTt> GNUdog|work§ 能啊，，不过有些貌似是乱码
<CyrusYzGTt> GNUdog|work§ 也可能是 字符编码不同的原因吧
<GNUdog|work> CyrusYzGTt, 乱码应该是因为那是 gbk 的罢了
<BackSorry> <lolicon> <gfrog> 我现在就用vbox不过windows98下我安装驱动安装不上。
<BackSorry> 郁闷。 。lolicon
<lolicon> BackSorry: 98 。。
<CyrusYzGTt> GNUdog|work§ 我也不清楚，，我用 enca -c 试过，，貌似还是出现乱码
<dangbiao> 我的Ubuntu怎么不能关机了
<BackSorry> lolicon  没办法，公司还有人用98系统，我只能在学习以下了。。。
<gfrog> BackSorry: 13年了，你还用这玩意干嘛。。
<CyrusYzGTt> dangbiao§ 你的 天涯 和 猫1000w 貌似不是乱码就是 包打不开
<dangbiao> 关机的时候提示killing all reminding process  failed
<GNUdog|work> CyrusYzGTt, = =
<CyrusYzGTt> GNUdog|work§ 么事？？
<BackSorry> gfrog 放心好啦， 不是我用；是公司某些员工用；
<BackSorry> 我还是用ubuntu，既简单又方便；
<dangbiao> ==
<dangbiao> 求解释
<dangbiao> 关机的时候提示killing all reminding process  failed
<jiero_> adam8157: 耳塞放电？
<jiero_> 什么样子啊。
<adam8157> jiero_: 噼啪
<CyrusYzGTt> reminding process 不知道什么意思
<lolicon> CyrusYzGTt: remaining
<CyrusYzGTt> lolicon§ 你跟 dangbiao 说，这是 dangbiao 提问的
<dangbiao> + +
<BackSorry> 掉线了， 郁闷。
<BackSorry> 终于要下班了， 我还又几分钟我就可以回家吃饭拉。
<adam8157> gfrog: 64bit下 int是64位, 这个没啥标准. 甚至还有char是7位的
<lotcor> 有64位的char类型吗?
<adam8157> lotcor: 应该没有把...
<lotcor> 那３２位的呢?
<adam8157> lotcor: 只是听说过有7位的, 常见的都是8位
<lotcor> 好像有32位的
<gfrog> adam8157: 啥地方用7位int？
<gfrog> adam8157: 哦，char
<lotcor> 不过不知道哪种机器用
<adam8157> gfrog: char... 某种很古老的机器
<adam8157> gfrog: 晚上小心
<adam8157> lol
<gfrog> adam8157: 我擦，你能把讨论范围放在x86体系的机器上不。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 没讨论范围，字长这种问题说起来没边了
<adam8157> gfrog: x86-32和x86-64 long int 一样, short int 和 int 都不一样. 好像是这样 嗯嗯
<adam8157> gfrog: 这几天不忙了?
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋早
<gfrog> adam8157: 依然忙，job running，稍有时间
<roylez_> palomino|working: 破马早
<adam8157> roylez_: ...
<gfrog> adam8157: pythoner表示好久不研究这些问题了。。
<gfrog> roylez_: 啧啧
<adam8157> palomino|working: 破马早啊
<roylez_> adam8157: 有没有办法把 screen 的命令输出pipe出来？
<adam8157> roylez_: 比如说?
<roylez_> adam8157:  :info 的输出
<adam8157> roylez_: 这个...不知道
<gfrog> roylez_: script？ screen的copy mode？
<roylez_> gfrog: 我pipe出来的。copy mode不要
<lolicon> roylez_: 什么意思
<gfrog> roylez_: 没见过screen直接pipe输出的，不考虑scrpit或者tee之类的玩意嘛？
<roylez_> lolicon: 你在screen里面 c-a :window 会在caption里面显示一行字，我就要这个字
<roylez_> gfrog: tee应该做不了
<gfrog> roylez_: 囧，原来是这玩意。。
<adam8157> roylez_: 截屏 然后OCR
<lolicon> roylez_: 突然想起没用 screen 好久了。。。
<huntxu> OCR太囧了
<gfrog> adam8157: roylez_ 费劲死，拿笔抄
<huntxu> lolicon: 他們用awesome還screen的就是裝逼的
<huntxu> lolicon: 別跟著
<adam8157> huntxu: 嗯?
<lolicon> huntxu: 我装逼了。。。。
<huntxu> lolicon: 誤殺
<huntxu> lolicon: 目標是 roylez_
<adam8157> 哦
<lolicon> huntxu: 有没有用过e4rat ...
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • 神舟的本子，求intel网卡驱动。。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=358977 网卡为n100,在官网找不到linux下的驱动，求解决。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 chole — 2011-12-26 17:17
<huntxu> adam8157: 嗯，你也有份
<lolicon> huntxu: 高速启动啊啊啊啊。。。
<huntxu> lolicon: 木有
<dangbiao> 表示这个聊天室还不会用～～怎么在说得话前面加上别人得名字得？
<huntxu> lolicon: 能多高速
<dangbiao> 不是复制吧
<huntxu> dangbiao: 補全
<lolicon> dangbiao: 自己打上去
<dangbiao> 额
<huntxu> lolicon: 貓你變壞了
<dangbiao> 打的这么迅速？
<lolicon> huntxu: 15秒内出xdm。。
<huntxu> lolicon: 那和我以前那台機器差不多嘛
<huntxu> lolicon: 不知道那張bootchart還在不在
<huntxu> lol
<jyfl987> cfy:
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 刚睡了一觉，已经好长时间没午休过了
<lolicon> huntxu: @.@
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..关吾，，什么事。。- -
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 只是想找一个倾诉的人而已
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: :)
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 好吧，，我也倾诉，，  我想看 4k 的 youtube
<LOL_> cy
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 找 caleb- 要
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ .. caleb- 协调器不给的，， 呜呜～～
<lolicon> huntxu: 没用之前是20秒左右
<huntxu> lolicon: 那沒差多少啊
<lolicon> huntxu: 但是登录瞬开。。。
<huntxu> lolicon: 如果你覺得太久，就開機之後去上個廁所，一分鐘以內的你都能接受了 lol
<lolicon> huntxu: 我没有一分钟那么短啦。
<huntxu> 求真相 =。=
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你烦他，只要他上线就烦他，不信他不给，是在不行找op威胁他 lol
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ OP不合作，，
<lolicon> CyrusYzGTt: 因为你对他们的爱还不够
<CyrusYzGTt> lolicon§ .- -.
<jiero_> CyrusYzGTt:  4k 的不是都软解吗？用 vlc超级慢，4核大概就行了
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你不是和他们关系很好吗
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 那麽多op找一个就行了
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero_§ ,,不会 操作。。
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ .不知道，，
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你可以和tenzu商量下一人一个，让他帮你整一个 :)
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..
<CyrusYzGTt> ..  ..
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 怎麽设置高亮啊，为啥把名字打上去没用
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..我用 xchat.. 默认设置，，不清楚，，
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你那个关键词高亮怎么设的
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 程序自定义，，或者你那里默认是这样，，，
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
 * LOL_ 如果有指令可以设置高亮就好了，
<LOL_> gebjgd: ，，，
<LOL_> gebjgd: 在没
<LOL_>  > Time.now
<kk> LOL_, 2011-12-26 17:55:47 +0800
<adam8157> http://www.renaebair.com/2010/08/11/my-husband-is-a-programmer-i-have-no-idea-what-that-means/
<lolicon>  > help
<LOL_> lolicon: 不是那样用的
<lolicon> kk: 你怎么用的阿
<kk> lolicon, 仔细。  ㍩ 
<LOL_> lolicon: 。。。
<LOL_> 今天不冷了
<LOL_> 难道冬至后就不冷了?
<LOL_> 该去吃饭去了
 * LOL_ is gone...
<jyfl987> cfy:
<cfy> jyfl987: 怎么？
<cfy> 我同学表示中了4招。。。。。
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 猫1000w?
 * CyrusYzGTt is back (gone 00:18:34)
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 嗯。。
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 我没啊
<jyfl987> cfy: 我要
<cfy> jyfl987: 我有4G的，非解压的。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ .. 我以为你下载了，，，
<cfy> jyfl987: - -!
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 无所谓了
<cfy> 我主要是作为词典
<cfy> 想tianya 这种格式这么乱的，我都懒得搞
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 我主要是 用来 扮野
<cfy> 或者直接空格分割，提取出重复的就好了
<Kandu> cfy: 坏人，拿这个词典想干嘛?
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 拌野？
<cfy> Kandu: 真不知道。。。破wpa?
<cfy> Kandu: 也就破破这个了。。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 你要不要？下次一起拷给你4G哦
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 如果家里的和亲戚，，来了，就问他/他/它/有木有这些网站的帐号，。有就帮忙查询
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: don't care about that
<cfy> jyfl987: !!!
<cfy> jyfl987: 怎么杨了
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ,,好吧，，
<Kandu> cfy: 唔，用不上
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 看，好孩子 -> Kandu
<cfy> Kandu: :D
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 好吧，，  摸摸乖孩子 Kandu  的头
<roylez_> cfy: 你的screen版本？
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 12.04很超前么？？不！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=358980 你敢加ppa:ricotz/testing 你再加ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa 试试，看不吓死你 统计信息: 发表于 由 npnufn — 2011-12-26 18:00
<flh> 城里的月光.mp3
<kk> 新 Python/Php/Perl • perl用在哪些方面？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=358982 现在perl主要用在哪些方面？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 glrh11 — 2011-12-26 19:05
<jyfl987> cfy: 只要你发给我
<cfy> jyfl987: ?
<cfy> jyfl987: 去qq qun下啊
<metbsd> 准备玩使命8了
<Guest27768> HELLO
<kk> Guest27768, 好  ㍫ 
<Guest27768> WHAT ARE YOU DING
<kitelv1> exit
<kitelv1> exit
<zodiac1111> 能说话吗
<kitelv1> 可以呀
<zodiac1111> :)
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • gnome-shell 3.3.2重现关机菜单？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=358985 用ppa:ricotz/testing升级安装了gnome-shell 3.3.2，关机菜单又出来了，而且这个源附的gnome-shell-extension扩展包带很多扩展，也不知道是变成标配了，还是维护者自己打包的。 再有就是alt+f2正常了，之前一直出不来。再没别的明显区别了。也许 …
<jyfl987> cfy
<lch8706> what?
<GNUdog|work> adam8157, 澎湖湾代金券扔你桌子上了
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: oh
<CyrusYzGTt> no
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: 壮士走好
<GNUdog|work> adam8157, 滚，哥是暂离而已
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 一去不复返
<kitelv1_> exit
<tenzu> nnd还得挂vpn
<CyrusYzGTt> 哦
 * kitelv1 
<roylez_> tenzu_: 猪尾巴路出来了
<tenzu_> roylez_: vpn ssh切换了几下就冒出来尾巴了
<roylez_> tenzu_: 哪里的vpn，好使不？
<xiong_> 有人吗
<yappy> scilab 里求相关系数是怎么回事哦
<tenzu_> roylez_: 一个日本的, 等我给你找找, 感觉速度一般, 不如ssh给力
<kk> xiong_, .. ..  ㍬ 
<yappy> 它那个 corr() 怎么那么奇怪
<xiong_> 遇到一个棘手的问题
<roylez_> tenzu_: 你用nm？
<tenzu_> roylez_: 嘛nm, mac
<roylez_> tenzu_: ...
<xiong_> 好像是昨天在用户管理里 把我现在用的这个帐号的sudo权限去掉了。能有什么办法解决吗？另外电脑里没有其他的帐号了
<tenzu_> roylez_: 我手头只剩一台mbp了
<roylez_> tenzu_: mac除了os文件没条理，键盘不好使，不能用tiling之外都挺好
<tenzu_> roylez_: 键盘还行, 我已经习惯了
<xiong_> 能帮帮吗
<xiong_> 有人 吗
<xiong_> xiong is not in the sudoers file. This incident will be reported.
<xiong_> 有高手在吗？
<yappy> 哪个熟悉scilab
<xiong_> 没有人知道这个怎么解决吗？？
<xiong_> 今天怎么都没什么人阿
<CyrusYzGTt> xiong_§ ..今天 mao木有来。。
<kuso> 有谁用powertop进行过设置么?
<Kandu> xiong_: single mode?
<xiong_> 什么问题
<Kandu> xiong_: 開機的時候，改下 grub 配置, kernel param 後面加個 S 進 single mode 來修改 /etc/sudoers
<cfy> Kandu: 用过squashfs么？
<Kandu> cfy: 沒
<xiong_> 没有
<cfy> Kandu: 很好用啊
<baili> 谁有那最近的密码文件啊
<xiong_> 我先重启一下
<xiong_> 马上回来
<yappy> 请问matlab2010a安装后最终体积有多大
<Kandu> cfy: ext 也能開壓縮?
<jyfl987> wtf 今天terminal 老是随机挂
<cfy> Kandu: 好像可以单文件压缩吧
<jyfl987> cfy: 你除了放天涯的 还有放别的么
<cfy> jyfl987: 没
<Kandu> cfy: 哦，那就夠用了 squashfs 只讀的，又全局壓縮?
<cfy> Kandu: 是啊
<jyfl987> Kandu: squashfs 是只读的？
<cfy> Kandu: 我在测试xz和gzip哪个好
<cfy> jyfl987: yeah
<jyfl987> cfy: 有带 加密么
<cfy> jyfl987: 加密的话，你再encfs一下不就得了
<Kandu> cfy: 那不適合我用了
<cfy> jyfl987: 好像没有带的
<cfy> Kandu: 有个cifs啥的fs配合squashfs可以写
<jyfl987> aufs不就可以么
<LOL_> 为啥用这种用法 3[a] printf("%d",unix); for (;i["123"]) 却没人告诉俺
<cfy> Kandu: jyfl987: unionfs和aufs
<cecho> open office  writer   怎么在文档里添加一个空白页？
<Kandu> cfy: 哦，感覺在我這沒用處，以後可能會用到
<Jagdwurst> yappy: 我的是 2009 ，帯所有 toolkit, 3.3G
<jyfl987> Kandu: 你觉得 pgp 和 blowfish 这两个哪个好点
<Kandu> jyfl987: 呃，不知道這兩個是啥
<cfy> Kandu: 比如你有个G为单位的，只读，这样就有用了。主要livecd啥的用的多
<yappy> Jagdwurst: 哦，谢了！
<cfy> jyfl987: ...
<jyfl987> cfy: 问你
<cfy> jyfl987: 这两个一样么。。。。
<cecho> open office  writer   怎么在文档里添加一个空白页？
<cfy> jyfl987: blowfish是算法
<jyfl987> cfy: 不都是加密么
<cfy> jyfl987: pgp是软件。。。。
<cfy> jyfl987: 一个是具体算法啊
<jyfl987> pgp后面不也绑算法么
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯嗯
<yappy> Jagdwurst: 你玩过 scilab 吗
<cfy> jyfl987: 比如gpg不止blowfish
<cfy> jyfl987: pgp不清楚，你用pgp的？
<Jagdwurst> yappy: 没，只用过 matlab 和一点 octave
<cfy> Kandu: 我测试了下xz有更好的压缩效果，不过还是gzip快
<yappy> Jagdwurst: scilab 看起比octave 全面。但它的相关系数 corr() 让我放弃它
<cfy> Kandu: 总4G的一些几十MB以上的单个文件，我测试了一个几百MB的，文件，gzip更快
<cecho> ......被冷落了啊
<yappy> Jagdwurst: 还是用 matlab 算了
<jyfl987> cfy: 你把天涯那个抓个10k行发给我 我写个统计脚本你跑下 给我结果就可以了
<Kandu> cfy: 都開最高級 xz gzip bz2 呢，哪個壓縮最厲害? 壓縮速度不用考慮的，我覺得
<Jagdwurst> yappy: 反正公司里的 matlab... 不用自己花钱
<cfy> -rw-r--r-- 1 cfy cfy 1.3G Dec 26 20:03 passwd.squashfs-xz
<cfy> -rw-r--r-- 1 cfy cfy 1.5G Dec 26 20:21 passwd.squashfs-gz
<cfy> Kandu: 怎么抓？
<cfy> Kandu: 说错了
<cfy> jyfl987: 怎么抓
<yappy> Jagdwurst: 好运气。我只好用网上crack的了
<jyfl987> cfy: head -n 10000
<cfy> jyfl987: 哦。好吧
<jyfl987> cfy: 这个都不会 有点丢人阿
<cfy> jyfl987: ....
<cfy> jyfl987: 不要，太危险了。我不要执行别人的软件
<cfy> jyfl987: ....
<jyfl987> cfy: 我写明码脚本 又不是二进制的
<cfy> jyfl987: 我又看不懂
<jyfl987> cfy: 你看不懂可以问别人么 额 再说 写python而已
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 我跟你一样看不懂，，
<Kandu> cfy: sudo -u 下執行嘛
<yappy> Jagdwurst: 你还记得安装时是用root 吗
<cfy> Kandu: 用啥用户？nobody?
<CyrusYzGTt> sudo 更加危险，，不要执行
<cfy> jyfl987: 写C吧
<Kandu> cfy: 隨你，我是專門建了個用戶的
<cfy> jyfl987: 我放到虚拟机里执行
<cfy> jyfl987: xp的 lol
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。
<jyfl987> cfy: 吃饱了撑着了 写c搞统计真无聊
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 我介绍个虚拟给你，， selinux的那个sandbox
<cfy> jyfl987: 呵呵，我提取下
<xiong_> 。。
<xiong_> 没有解决
<CyrusYzGTt> xiong_§ 什么事？？
<CyrusYzGTt> xiong_§ 你是不是有个兄弟，，叫 mao的，，
<cfy> jyfl987: 最坑跌的是开始的一些用户是没有email的。。。
<xiong_> 我的账户没办法使用sudo
<xiong_> 没有啊
<xiong_> 认错了
<cfy> jyfl987: 前10k都没有邮箱
<Kandu> xiong_: single mode 進了沒? 進了后改了 /etc/sudoers 沒?
<CyrusYzGTt> xiong_§ 好吧，， 话说你无法使用 sudo 是不是你用的是 ubuntu..
<cfy> jyfl987: 用户名还是中文的。。。
<jyfl987> cfy: 额 那再搞点别的吧 怎么格式不统一么
<xiong_> 恩
<cfy> jyfl987: 太肯跌了
<cfy> jyfl987: 乱的格式啊
<xiong_> 没有进到单人模式
<jyfl987> cfy: 那算了
<cfy> jyfl987: 太乱了。我都不想搞
<cfy> jyfl987: ...
<xiong_> 我在后面加了S啊
<jyfl987> 我在想 什么东西是我私有的
<xiong_> 准确说是kubuntu
<jyfl987> 好像看的书都可以托管到网上
<CyrusYzGTt> xiong_§ 还是 ubuntu只是界面不同，，
<CyrusYzGTt> xiong_§ 貌似又说过要清空 root密码。。才能用 sudo .. 不过我忘记了，以前看过有人在这里问过
<xiong_> 怎么办呢
<roylez_> cfy: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6a5704d0jw1dofzye3pzyj.jpg
<xiong_> 我再试试
<Kandu> xiong_: 改 linux 打頭的那行..
<roylez_> jyfl987: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/large/7006bd78gw1dog7xujwwkj.jpg
<cfy> roylez_: 占座？
<roylez_> cfy: .
<cfy> Kandu: 不过还是直接读取快。gzip的也慢
<cfy> Kandu: 原始的4.886,gzip的7.845
<ojrain> 有人吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 10TB,, 膜拜。。
<Kandu> cfy: 讀取耗時? 什麼和 gzip 比?
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯。
<jyfl987> 1024*1024*1024*1024*10/(86400*10) = 12725829 B/s 差不多10M/s了 看来去公安局真不错 可以享受 100Mbps的网络
<jyfl987> roylez_:
<cfy> Kandu: 直接ext4读取。和squashfs的gzip压缩读取
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<adam8157> roylez_: 介个好 https://github.com/adam8157/dotfiles/commit/b4a3dee01d628de810f3155d6ad09a0b15044445
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS*  Commit b4a3dee01d628de810f3155d6ad09a0b15044445 to adam8157/dotfiles - GitHub
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<roylez_> jyfl987: 差点以为是黄山市的衙役
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ 汝又带班？？
<ojrain> 请问下 profile.d/locale.sh 脚本  lilyterm这种 vte支持的term不会运行这个脚本的吗？
<jyfl987> roylez_: 黄山市有这么好 我就回去了
<roylez_> adam8157: 有啥用？
<roylez_> adam8157: 渣
<adam8157> roylez_: 避免重复, 反复开shell 或者profile里source rc
<Kandu> cfy: 你堅定了我不用 squashfs 的決心
<cfy> Kandu: ....
<cfy> Kandu: 压缩啊
<Kandu> cfy: 我沒有大東西
<cfy> Kandu: 4G,压缩到1.5G
<roylez_> adam8157: 没用 不如zsh的 typset -U PATH
<adam8157> ...
<cfy> Kandu: 确实没有绝对的必要。不过，貌似介质很慢，应该也能提速。比如cd
<Kandu> cfy: 哦，確實能提速
<xiong_> 恩
<xiong_> 我是修改的那里
<roylez_> adam8157: 这产品好 http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/66b3de17gw1doeno8pd1lj.jpg
<cfy> roylez_: 干啥的？
<xiong_> 什么东西
<roylez_> cfy: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/66b3de17gw1doenob95fyj.jpg
<roylez_> cfy: 专门改眼的
<roylez_> xiong_: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/66b3de17gw1doenoa0ck7j.jpg
<xiong_> 哎实在弄不来，要是实在不行就将就用了，反正12.04的时候要重新装的
<cfy> roylez_: ...
<roylez_> cfy: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/large/8245bf01tw1doe283cfdfj.jpg
<xiong_> 不过还是不甘心 我还想再是是
<cfy> roylez_: don't understand
<roylez_> cfy: idiot
<xiong_> 试试 我gurb里点e进入修改是吧  修改好怎么保存呢？
<Kandu> xiong_: Ctrl-x
<xiong_> 哦
<roylez_> xiong_: 改完了启动就是
<xiong_>   
<xiong_> 哦 好的
<roylez_> xiong_: 保存啥...
<roylez_> xiong_: 启动了自己改 menu.lst
<Kandu> xiong_: 看下面提示，我記得是 C-x 就啓動，若你按 esc ，改動就丟失
<xiong_> 恩
<xiong_> 我再去折腾下
<cfy> roylez_: ...
<roylez_> cfy: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac194805/
<kk> roylez_,啥网址吆? 喂喂，你的小裤裤里面塞的是什么啊！香蕉么~ - AcFun.tv
 * Kandu Zzz 牛們，晚安
<kk> roylez_,啥网址吆? ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<cfy> roylez_: ...
<cfy> roylez_: 重口味
<xiong_> 晕了
<xiong_> 现在只有等待12.04了
<xiong_> 我的gurb是我后来复制的不是修复安装的  无法配置
<CyrusYzGTt> 不会 google的 xiong_ mao.. 你不知道 google 么
<xiong_> 我google了
<roylez_> cfy: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac278183/
<kk> roylez_,啥网址吆? 剩男PK剩女《没有车没有房》 - AcFun.tv
<xiong_> google没有答案
<cfy> roylez_: 好像看过
<CyrusYzGTt> xiong_§ 你是不是不看 英文
<xiong_> 我看不懂英文
<roylez_> cfy: 3集连放呢
<xiong_> 算了我只有用我自己的办法 ，反正12.04 的时候我准备重新装的。到时重新安装就好了
<xiong_> 现在也够用了
<CyrusYzGTt> 我也看不懂，，
<xiong_> 我准备明天去报个补习班学习英语
<cfy> roylez_: 第二集
<xiong_> 名奶牛
<xiong_> 明年
<xiong_> 打错了
<xiong_> 这一年多用ubuntu以来深感自己不会英语是多么的郁闷
<CyrusYzGTt> 我准备等别人翻译，， ，，
<roylez_> cfy: 还是第一集最经典
<jyfl987> cfy: 用 encfs加密的内容 靠谱么 我用了 256bit密钥 + 2048快长 block加密
<jyfl987> cfy: 如果靠谱 我就同步到网络上去
<CyrusYzGTt> 为么不用 4096
<CyrusYzGTt> 512bit
<sdftweqlk> v
<CyrusYzGTt> 我想问问 linux有木有 128bit的系统，，
<xiong_> 云
<xiong_> 现在才64位 啊
<xiong_> 都128位？
<xiong_> 那要什么CPU哦
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu 无法正常上网 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359005 ubuntu 无法正常上网，刚刚安装ubuntu的时候可以用无线正常的上网，然后我就在那更新软件，下了很久，把所有的安装包说是更新了一下，然后重启，打开之后就不能正常上网了。有线的网络在插上网线的时候也无法显示。无线无法搜 …
<CyrusYzGTt> xiong_§ sse4以上的指令集吧。。
<soiamso> http://news.ifeng.com/mainland/detail_2011_12/26/11559989_0.shtml
<kk> soiamso,啥网址吆? 传“高铁总设计师”张曙光贪20多亿美元 调查仍未结束_资讯频道_凤凰网
<soiamso> 这个是杰作
<xiong_> wubi安装是比较容易出问题的
<xiong_> 贪污了那么多年
<xiong_> 现在才查
<xiong_> 这效率真高
<roylez_> cfy: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac278387/
<kk> roylez_,啥网址吆? 有创意的舞蹈 不看你会后悔的 至少我看了 - AcFun.tv
<soiamso> xiong_: 都是快下台，或利益集团快瓦解的时候才拿出来批
<xiong_> 就是啊
<cfy> roylez_: ...
<cfy> jyfl987: 我想应该可以吧
<cfy> jyfl987: 搞得最长的，别人应该很难破解吧
<roylez_> cfy: 用上了 screen-git
<cfy> roylez_: 。。。。
<roylez_> cfy: arch默认的那个，还是2008年的。作者真懒
<cfy> roylez_: 4.0.3-r4
<roylez_> cfy: git log里面有title的unicode支持，但是还是不行
<roylez_> cfy: 你会c不？
<cfy> roylez_: 会
<roylez_> cfy: 交给你了
<cfy> roylez_: 哈哈，gentoo虽然不是git,但是是最新的版本哦
<cfy> roylez_: - -!
<cfy> roylez_: 那不会
<roylez_> cfy: 没搞定之前，每周多踢你一次
<roylez_> cfy: 4.0.3就是2008年的
<snugglecat> http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/large/8245bf01gw1dog0rgix30g.gif
<cfy> roylez_: ....
<cfy> snugglecat: 男的？
<cfy> roylez_: 找adam8157啊
<cfy> roylez_: 专业的
<roylez_> cfy: 人家是tester
<cfy> roylez_: 你看unicode有了，但是用不了
<cfy> roylez_: 这不正是tester做的么？
<adam8157> roylez_: 你鄙视我
<roylez_> cfy: 反正说定了。你没搞定之前多踢你一次
<roylez_> adam8157: ...
<roylez_> adam8157: 那你来搞定
<adam8157> roylez_: 干啥
<cfy> roylez_: ....
<roylez_> adam8157: 在screen的源代码目录里面发现一个好东西
<cfy> roylez_: 对啊， adam8157 nb着呢
<cfy> roylez_: 我是打酱油的
<adam8157> roylez_: 这种小事儿找cfy
<roylez_> adam8157: screen的中文hardstatus
<snugglecat> cfy, buzhidao
<cfy> snugglecat: ...
<cfy> adam8157: - -!
<adam8157> roylez_: 有啥编译选项不
<snugglecat> my ibus has crash
<roylez_> adam8157: 我已经用了git版本了，倒是没看编译选项
<roylez_> adam8157: 你man一下screen，看看有没有zombie这个词
<adam8157> you
<snugglecat> cfy, 不知道， 煎蛋的无聊图看到的
<cfy> snugglecat: 哦
<roylez_> adam8157: okay.
<cfy> roylez_: unicode砸了？
<roylez_> adam8157: screen里面像vim一样看help
<adam8157> roylez_: hah? 于是呢
<snugglecat> :)
<CyrusYzGTt> e46hht5d0onbtryKygfdrfygriuhrfe354tdt009uygrgfwfgdihfeeghuyufdoklnhdxsdvhnjgfdfh
<roylez_> adam8157 cfy http://git.savannah.gnu.org/cgit/screen.git/tree/incoming/howto/emulate_vims_help.txt
<kk> roylez_ ⇪ ti: screen.git - screen
<cfy> roylez_: 没兴趣
<cfy> roylez_: 找 adam8157, adam8157可以分分种解决问题啊
<cfy> - -!
<roylez_> cfy: 东西好不？
<cfy> 要不要这样啊
<cfy> roylez_: 没。。。。。
<roylez_> cfy: 我说这链接好不？
<cfy> roylez_: 没感觉
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu10.04启动声音如何更改 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359007 如题 统计信息: 发表于 由 fly_youhaode — 2011-12-26 22:25
<roylez_> cfy: o，你用emacs？
<adam8157> roylez_: http://old.nabble.com/Hardstatus-and-UTF-8-NFD-td27624268.html
<kk> adam8157,啥网址吆? Old Nabble - Gnu - Screen - Hardstatus and UTF-8 NFD
<roylez_> adam8157: 怎么样？
<roylez_> adam8157: cfy难道去睡觉了？
<adam8157> roylez_: 你试试别的unicode字符行不行, 不要中文这么宽的
<roylez_> adam8157: 法语？
<adam8157> roylez_: 符号啥的
<roylez_> adam8157: 屏幕都乱了
<roylez_> adam8157: http://bkup.co/2x5fx
<kk> roylez_,啥网址吆? bkup - adless public image cloud
<roylez_> adam8157: 一方面是xterm的字体。这是小问题。另一方面是zshrc的字符串长度，也是小问题。screen没事
<roylez_> adam8157: 估计是不能整CJK
<roylez_> adam8157: 我给你那个链接里的，看到没？
<adam8157> roylez_: 其实UTF-8中文很好整的... screen的开发不会连这个都搞不定吧? 我当时在机顶盒的loader里都显示中文...
<adam8157> 在看
<adam8157> screen又不像vim总是查手册...
<adam8157> 懒得折腾
<roylez_> adam8157: 可以扩展下，写成 zsh 的 global alias
<roylez_> adam8157: 你可以任何东西都用这个查啊
<adam8157> zsh...
<adam8157> roylez_: 哦哦哦~
<kitelv1> exit
 * jyfl987 删了 35k的邮件
<jyfl987> roylez_: adam8157  有没有什么简单的 本地wiki什么的 我发现我最后能剩下的东西 无非可以用wiki来组织起来
<adam8157> jyfl987: zim
<jyfl987> roylez_: adam8157 像许多东西都只是个链接就可以了
<jyfl987> adam8157: e ?
<roylez_> jyfl987: 我一直用 tiddly
<jyfl987> roylez_: adam8157 你们俩的分别拿出来看看
<adam8157> jyfl987: zim啊 或者 markdown 或者想我这样只是纯文本记录...
<roylez_> jyfl987: ...
<roylez_> jyfl987: 自己搜索啊 tiddlywiki ，单html文件
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我没有用wiki...你自己搜索下呗
<jyfl987> roylez_: 单文件恐怖
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那你用什么记录个人数据
<adam8157> jyfl987: 纯文本...
<roylez_> jyfl987: 没什么恐怖的，只要你不瞎往里放写自己都懒得看的shit
<jyfl987> adam8157: 难道不分类？ 也跟主席一样一个文件？
<jyfl987> roylez_: 不是 我是说都放一块 首先长 其次丢了就挂
<roylez_> jyfl987: 有tag，自带嗖嗖
<adam8157> jyfl987: 一样一个, 扔掉github或是dropbox里
<roylez_> jyfl987: 搜索
<jyfl987> 好吧 你们都是精简主义者
<jyfl987> roylez_: grep对付百万行的搜索性能如何？
<roylez_> jyfl987: 不用grep啊，tiddlywiki自己的搜索
<jyfl987> roylez_: 还不是差不多
<jyfl987> 果然删了邮件以后 几百m空间空了出来
<adam8157> gfrog: gfrog_ http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=649235 我有顶这个哦
<lubotu2> Debian bug 649235 in ibus-sunpinyin "ibus-sunpinyin: please depend on/recommend python-glade2" [Normal,Open]
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: #649235 - ibus-sunpinyin: please depend on/recommend python-glade2 - Debian Bug report logs
<gfrog_> 没人管嘛？
<gfrog_> adam8157: ^^
<adam8157> gfrog_: 放那里等 或者你在催催 ibus-pinyin那个前几天好不容易给我解决了
<gfrog_> adam8157: 你的啥问题？
<adam8157> gfrog_: 然后CC Osamu Aoki <osamu@debian.org> 和  Asias He <asias.hejun@gmail.com>
<gfrog_> adam8157: 我都想换libpinyin了，lol
<adam8157> gfrog_: ibus-pinyin 按v就crash (debian sid)
<gfrog_> adam8157: 哦，似乎我也遇到过
<adam8157> gfrog_: 现在好了
<gfrog_> adam8157: 然后我就换了sunpinyin，laf
<adam8157> 所以我又用回ibus-pinyin了
<adam8157> gfrog_: 现在输入法打包就上面说的那俩人管事儿 可以催催
<MaskRay> sendmail 配置：本地发给本地的 mail 如何去除 @localhost
<gfrog_> adam8157: 哦，你怎么大半夜的还在？
<jyfl987> roylez_: adam8157 删除35k邮件 空出 1.5g邮箱空间
<adam8157> gfrog_: 消TODO中
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我三个月清理一次邮件列表, 只留下我参与过的thread
<roylez_> jyfl987: .
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我现在我参与过都不管
<roylez_> jyfl987 adam8157 从来不删邮件。鄙视尔等订阅黄色网站的
<gfrog_> jyfl987: 啧啧，我总共也没1.5G邮件。。。
<jyfl987> roylez_: 瞎扯 黄色论坛的账户我还保留的 只是我订阅的邮件列表太多了
<adam8157> - - 我现在只订阅了kernelnewbie...
<jyfl987> gfrog_: 我原来2.4G 现在900m
<gfrog_> jyfl987: 不过似乎gmail被爆了，被原来公司那些变态们爆的。
<adam8157> jyfl987: gfrog_: vundle好棒 推荐使用
<jyfl987> gfrog_: 额 怎么爆？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 是啥？
<adam8157> jyfl987: http://adam8157.info/blog/2011/12/use-vundle-to-manage-vim-plugins/
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: 用Vundle管理Vim插件 at Adam's
<gfrog_> jyfl987: 超限额，我现在5刀买的20G
<gfrog_> adam8157: 啥？
<adam8157> gfrog_: http://adam8157.info/blog/2011/12/use-vundle-to-manage-vim-plugins/
<gfrog_> adam8157: 啧啧，我vim插件还没有那么多。。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 额 这个阿 我准备转投emacs阿
<adam8157> 懒得手动更新
<jyfl987> gfrog_: 一个月5刀？ 似乎有钱阿
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你那小胖手不行的 lol
<gfrog_> adam8157: 哦，还会自动更新啊
<adam8157> gfrog_: 捏可不
<adam8157> roylez_: jyfl987: gfrog_ 锻炼去了
<roylez_> adam8157: .
<gfrog_> jyfl987: 一年。。。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 不是吧 你现在去锻炼 什么名堂？
<gfrog_> adam8157: 慢走，更新ticket去
<jyfl987> adam8157: 莫非那个什么 紫金大盗就是你
<link307> 有没有什么办法可以计算文档打开耗时
<widon> vim查找文件名除了lookupfile fuzzyfinder还有什么好用的没有阿
<CyrusYzGTt> 我也想知道，
<jyfl987> 怎么都死了
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯，去 地仙界 了
<LOL_> 网易这个公司好吗?请问
<sulit> CyrusYzGTt: ofan今天没来吗
<LOL_> 来了
<sulit> 我怎么没见 啊
<CyrusYzGTt> sulit§ ??貌似不清楚，，木有留意，，一直木有人 聊 AV,,
<sulit> 懂的人不多 啊
<LOL_> Av
<sulit> 咱俩 说说
<LOL_> AV
<LOL_> av
<sulit> CyrusYzGTt: 怎么杨
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你的关键词是哪个
<sulit> LOL_: 是av
<sulit> CyrusYzGTt: 随便
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<sulit> CyrusYzGTt: av都很随便
<sulit> CyrusYzGTt: 都是乱搞
<sulit> CyrusYzGTt: 所以就随便
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 大写还是小写
<CyrusYzGTt> 额，，
<sulit> CyrusYzGTt: 怎么了
<sulit> CyrusYzGTt: ？？？
<sulit> CyrusYzGTt: ？？？？？？？？？？？？o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> sulit§ 啥事，，
<sulit> CyrusYzGTt: 你不是要聊吗
<CyrusYzGTt> sulit§ ,,你是 yayi ,,
<sulit> CyrusYzGTt: 那我睡了？
<sulit> CyrusYzGTt: 有点，你怎么知道的
<CyrusYzGTt> sulit§ 滚吧
<sulit> CyrusYzGTt: 好的，改天键
<CyrusYzGTt> sulit§ .. 去吧，，
 * sulit 去了
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯，， 烦人的 送走，，
<iGoogle> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=359012
<kk> iGoogle ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - ansi转tex。 ansi2color.pl
<CyrusYzGTt> 神码，又见神码，， ee
* alvin_rxg changed the topic of #ubuntu-cn to: encode utf-8 || Ubuntu中文 http://www.ubuntu.org.cn || IRC Guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || log http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs
<alvin_rxg> 嗯……没用……
<alvin_rxg> 23
<CyrusYzGTt> ???
<alvin_rxg> 23
<alvin_rxg> ||
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我刷的墙真赞
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 得到一本linux杂志
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 哇，刷墙还能有送杂志？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 熟人送的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我是说看到我刷的墙真赞
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 什么杂志
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 那些杂志上的信息还发布就己经过时了……
<metbsd> 使命召唤6linux能玩？
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 未必
<gebjgd> jyfl987: linux magazin
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 我以前每月都看.....
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 我们公司有abo
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 以前 FH 每次等着上课的时候，就去图书馆看杂志...
<Jagdwurst> 这本再熟悉不过了
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 有叫这个名字的？
<alvin_rxg> 刚游戏卡了下，退出来没过1秒不卡了…… =.= 准备晚餐…
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: duden有linux的版本了
<Jagdwurst> 靠，人网算了一个下午的积分，总算证明完了.....
<Jagdwurst> 把大一学的那些积分的奇技淫巧全用上了.....
<Jagdwurst> s/人网/人肉
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 哟.你在呢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 又要感冒
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg1: sina 也有下载了?
<alvin_rxg1> Jagdwurst: 我下了，没用。
<alvin_rxg1> 天涯的没有下
<Jagdwurst> 什么没用?
<alvin_rxg1> 新浪的没用
<alvin_rxg1> weibo.com 有天天登录的，可它就没提示过要让人改密码呀。
<alvin_rxg1> 很奇怪的是，数据是全 2009年以前的…
<alvin_rxg1> *数据全是    怎么打出 "数据是全" 的……
<Jagdwurst> QQ邮箱随身盘是啥?
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 刚才不在，才回来。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 干嘛去饿了?
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 朋友来，去送机了。
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 你呢？
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 明天上班了了吧？
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 我和你说过了.我休息到明年
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 正在无聊的看the dead zone
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 推荐个小游戏吧
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 7k7k.com
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: linux native的好游戏
<alvin_rxg> nethack
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 还有么
<alvin_rxg> 我一直在玩的就那么几个游戏…
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 策略的游戏有啥新的么
<alvin_rxg> stg ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 都行
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 自己 lgdb 上去找
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 机器行的话，可以试试 revenge of the titans
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没找到好的
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 你的有没有被泄密？
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 泄密什么?
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 密码。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 我没密码
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 是这样。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 从来不上论坛的人会有密码么
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 该死的天涯呀。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 从来没上过天涯
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 你的被泄密了?
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 对滴。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 恭喜
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 改了很长时间密码。气死我了。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 天涯有什么意思
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 一群傻冒在发言
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 经济板块还可以。这个东西，说的人多了，总有几个有借鉴价值的。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 不懂经济
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 我也不懂，瞎看呗。我相信这里有很多人都泄了密码。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 买车了么
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 没有，先低调。
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 你呢？
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 本子都没考完呢
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 你怎么这么慢？
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 太重视事业了
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 这话别人信，我才不信呢。
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 理论考了吗？
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 没有
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 如果买车，准备买个什么样子的？
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 6000到7000
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 其实我觉的还不如添点钱买个好点的。一般6000-7000的都快要进行再一次维修了。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 6000以上的开个2.3年没有什么问题
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 何况第一辆车.买那么贵的干嘛
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 牌子？
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 我到现在都没买车。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 无所谓.汽油
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 如果旧车，就无所谓了。
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 我怎么了积压了这么多的邮件。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 柴油太贵了
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 油便宜。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 柴油现在不便宜了
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 才有比较省油。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 反正我很少开
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 买了开的就多了。
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 最近那个 spiel zum wochenende 看起来不错
<fishoneeyed> Jagdwurst: 什么东西？
<Jagdwurst> fishoneeyed: 刚才 gebjgd 问小游戏的说..
<fishoneeyed> ja
<fishoneeyed> Jagdwurst: google
<fishoneeyed> ja
<fishoneeyed> Jagdwurst: google 的第一个链接？
<alvin_rxg> 那是 linux magazin 的东东
<Jagdwurst> fishoneeyed gebjgd :  http://www.linux-community.de/Internal/Artikel/Online-Artikel/Das-Spiel-zu-Weihnachten-Christmas-Eve-Crisis
<kk> Jagdwurst ⇪ t: Das Spiel zu Weihnachten: Christmas Eve Crisis / Online-Artikel / Artikel / Internal / Home - LinuxCommunity
<alvin_rxg> linux community =.=
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 不错.我看看
<Jagdwurst> 晩上太暗，不能看书，于是想写个 C 到 Brainf**k 的编译器， 昨天列了一下 BNF , 今天开写...
<Jagdwurst> fishoneeyed: 我今年夏天才刚注册的天涯...
<fishoneeyed> Jagdwurst: 那没事。
<fishoneeyed> Jagdwurst: 把我郁闷死了。
<Jagdwurst> fishoneeyed: 天涯上看的最多的就是莲蓬鬼话…… 太监的也多...
<gebjgd> 什么机器能上mac?
<alvin_rxg> intel
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 一水的amd路过
<kk>  06:17
<popolon> wildfiregames.com/0ad/page.php?p=14448
#ubuntu-cn 2011-12-27
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 有什么办法防止从11.01升到110.10 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359020 我还是喜欢11.04，因为11.10太难用了，很不习惯！ 不过现在系统总是提示我升级到11.10。 我想知道有什么办法可以取消这些提示？ 不过不要影响正常的更新。 统计信息: 发表于 由 huoteihj — 2011-12-27 8:50
<Inode_LF> 没人
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • arch+KDE新手关于用户权限的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359021 昨天刚上的KDE4.7，非常赞 还没怎么配置，KDE只安了base和phonon-vlc 我的问题是，进入图形界面后，普通用户怎么获得root权限？例如我昨天在system setting里面更改个人资料，然后提示输入密码，最后是chfn:permission denied。应该是少安了什么东 …
<mayli> jasonjang: 编译器，解释器？
<cfy> adam8157_away: 主席怎么了？
<cfy> adam8157_away: 不会是因为unicode不能用，从此不上irc了把
<MeaCulpa_> cfy: ... 我问问
<mayli> cfy: 什么是主席？
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 请问各位大大，Ubuntu支持TPM吗 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359022 我的Ubuntu启动后报TPM错误，请问有什么解决方法吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 pepperoni — 2011-12-27 9:40
<cfy> MeaCulpa_: 好
<cfy> mayli: 主席你都不知道。。。。。
<mayli> cfy: 愿闻其详
<Kandu> cfy: squash 放 cd 上怎麼做? 一個檔案，當作 block dev 挂載?
<cfy> mayli: 等主席来了。你自己问他把
<cfy> Kandu: 放cd?
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯
<cfy> Kandu: 不明白，包含 iso？
<ScarletWolf> cfy: 我也不知道为什么都叫他主席。。。
<cfy> ScarletWolf: mayli: 因为他的论坛投降
<cfy> ScarletWolf: mayli: 因为他的论坛头像
<Kandu> cfy: cd 有自有的 fs, 放入另一個 fs 大概只能作為一個普通檔案，然後挂載麼?
<mayli> Kandu: 类似loop
<ScarletWolf> cfy: 哦，这样啊。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 直接放iso?然后再挂载一次？
<cfy> Kandu: 好像没有iso兼容的。估计得iso,再那个了
<Kandu> mayli: 嗯
<cfy> Kandu: 对了，貌似还有个lzo的。貌似对文件不错。我看看去
<Kandu> cfy: 要不，你再去折騰折騰，試試看放入 cd 然後利用?
<cfy> Kandu: 可以的吧
<cfy> Kandu: 怎么不可以？iso再挂载，无所谓的把
<mayli> Kandu: 是准备制作文件还是在写挂载脚本？
<cfy> Kandu: 添加lzo支持把。
<cfy> Kandu: 在硬盘上，貌似lzo更好点，我测试下
<cfy> 等我sync同步好。。
<roylez> huntxu: 胡子
<roylez> cfy: cc
<cfy> roylez: 主席你来啦
<cfy> roylez: unicode搞好没？
<mayli> cfy: cd比较小，直接把那个文件挂载到内存，一般是这么干的，如果是单纯的挂载，在cd上会很慢的
<cfy> mayli: ?
<ScarletWolf> "百度声明其从未操纵搜索结果":  http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/166995.htm
<kk> ScarletWolf,啥网址吆? 百度声明其从未操纵搜索结果_Baidu 百度_cnBeta.COM
<cfy> Kandu: 貌似lzo压缩率更高，还能更快
<snugglecat> ScarletWolf, 百度好
<ScarletWolf> cfy: 我怎么记得lzo速度很快，但压缩率还不如gz ?
<Kandu> mayli: 都不是
<Kandu> cfy: 剛試過了
<cfy> Kandu: ?
<cfy> Kandu: 怎么杨？
<cfy> ScarletWolf: lzop和gzip比较: lzop is a file compressor which uses LZO for compression services. It is very similar to gzip - its main advantages over gzip are much higher compression and decompression speed.
<cfy> adam8157: .
<ScarletWolf> cfy: 我记得在gentoo内核里见过这些压缩算法，貌似xz压缩率最好
<ScarletWolf> cfy: lzo也就速度快点
<Kandu> cfy: 不錯，在有些地方用得到
<cfy> ScarletWolf: xz太慢，解压，其实也不错。慢几倍的样子，硬盘上xz不是最好的。
<cfy> ScarletWolf: 还是直接读取快。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 是啊，
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: :)
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: pidgin crash了
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 第一次见到
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 断网过
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 推荐个转运公司了，是不是没必要走上海口岸的？
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 显然用天津的
<MeaCulpa_> 据说上海口岸差得严，一般都不走？
<MeaCulpa_> 哦
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: buytong.com 我用这个，听说同舟也不错
<MeaCulpa_> 百通网
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: buytong兼容firefox，其他不清楚
<MeaCulpa_> 恩
<MeaCulpa_> good
<MeaCulpa_> 我要买小熊糖，能量的源泉
<MeaCulpa_> 圣诞以后的美国消费萎靡时期，购物
<adam8157> 你们又要去拯救美国经济啦...
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 扫圣诞尾货
<lotcor> .....
 * MeaCulpa_ 谁推荐款适合床上看A的廉价DVD机，要有usb接口带xvid mp4
<MeaCulpa_> 最好有h264...
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: ipad
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 你不会是边看教程边实践吧？
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: ipad太小了，要支撑
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: When it comes to sex, I write the book
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 看美剧...
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 现在的ERBP里鲜有SH的，R&D基本没SH了
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: .
<MeaCulpa_> 这年头新蛋都要翻墙
<MeaCulpa_> 看样子newegg要完蛋了
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: ....
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋，说你呢
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 你丫还在床上？
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 用u盘装ubuntu11.10每次到-选择并安装软件-失败 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359024 用u盘装ubuntu11.10每次到-选择并安装软件- 就失败，跳过此步安装好后开机黑屏 每次都是的，不管是ubuntustudio-11.10-alternate-amd64还是ubuntu-11.10-alternate-amd64的 这到底是怎么回事啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Ellison2011 — 2011-12-27 10:28  …
<adam8157> roylez: 说我啥?
<roylez> adam8157: 10:28 <      MeaCulpa_ > 看样子newegg要完蛋了
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: http://www.newegg.com.cn/Product/A22-1L8-4LK.htm?FPA=19
<kk> MeaCulpa_,啥网址吆? FILCO 斐尔可 忍者Gking二代 黑轴 键盘 黑色 - 新蛋中国
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: http://www.damnlol.com/i/edc598a6ff5503a46971f0a6129c4a23.jpg
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 这个哈灵
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: lol
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 侧面印字...
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: è´µ
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 全键无冲突，就是我一屁股作上去，也不会报错那种...
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: http://imgur.com/a/RevTF
<kk> roylez,啥网址吆? Junk - Imgur
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 这英语看不懂 http://i.imgur.com/DvgYj.png
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: !time
 * oink 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 12 月 27 日 星期二 10:41:48
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ !time
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 今天天气不好
<roylez> adam8157: http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/35kv9g/
<kk> roylez,啥网址吆? First World Problems - staying with relatives they dont know their wifi password
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 到现在还没吃饭
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ... lol
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 我也木有
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 中午不知吃啥
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 隔夜饭。。
<kk> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • virtualbox安装的win7旗舰版 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359026 安装完虚拟win7旗舰版后发现一个问题，为什么aero效果显示存在问题，下面的任务栏不能透明，令人有些美中不足，不知各位大神可有解决方案？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hustyichi — 2011-12-27 10:44
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: -_-///
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 快放假了
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 还有考试，讨厌考试
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 退学。。
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 没钱
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 直接走人
<mayli> MeaCulpa_: winner
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 如果我有一百万的话，我才不上学
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 给我吧，，我会用来去天上人间 玩一天。
<NoIE> 一百万美元？
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 说话的人意思估计是被piss on 不如被piss off
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 用错了then 和than, 可悲
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 我会去米国找个party girl玩
<euroford> CyrusYzGTt: 100万用来上XJ，你得身体好才能抗得住啊
<LOL_> NoIE: 你有vps?
<NoIE> LOL 没有。。。
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 那现在的意思是别piss两次？
<NoIE> 什么是 vps ？和 vpn 有关系吗？
<Pwnna> riakkit 0.2.0a!
 * adam8157 求推荐 域名服务商. 要从Godaddy迁移出去
<LOL_> NoIE: 。。。
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 咋了
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 我终于明白piss off的原始意义了。“一边尿去”
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: Godaddy的保密条款？
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: :)
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 本来就觉得godaddy乱七八糟 广告太多 现在又闹SOPA
<NoIE> LOL 查到什么是 vps 了，我没有，只有一个 php 空间。
<roylez> adam8157: 我今天刚刚看到一个，domaincheap？
<LOL_>  > Time.now
<adam8157> roylez: namecheap
<roylez> adam8157: .
<kk> LOL_, 011-12-27 10:56:30 +0800
<roylez> adam8157: 你知道的嘛
<adam8157> roylez: namecheap页面很简洁 舒服多了
<adam8157> roylez: 还有没有别的推荐阿
<roylez> adam8157: 没有
<adam8157> roylez: 你手里有域名么?
<roylez> adam8157: 没有
 * gfrog godaddy 肿么了？
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你喜欢看欧美的还是日本的
<jiero> gfrog: 支持某反盗版议案而被。。。
<gfrog> jiero: 那是个神马玩意？
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 但是Godaddy强劲到支持支付宝
<jiero> gfrog: 比如说youtube如果有上传侵权视频，就封了youtube
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 手握Visa & Mastercard
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 还有华人Godaddy Girl, 又进军色情业
<gfrog> MeaCulpa_: 有双币卡表示支付宝就是一坨坨粑粑
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: gfrog paypal 10年用户表示无压力
<roylez> adam8157: AE卡有没？
<adam8157> gfrog: 握手
<jiero> adam8157: 是吗//
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: lol
<gfrog> jiero: 啧啧，学啥不好，非学天朝。。。
<gfrog> MeaCulpa_: 所以转走无压力
<gfrog> adam8157: 你也转？ 你那info域名换了算了
<MeaCulpa_> 我2年前消灭的godaddy所有域名
<adam8157> gfrog: 不换...
<MeaCulpa_> 域名多买没啥意思..
<LOL_> gfrog: 你已肉身翻墙?
<adam8157> gfrog: 你也转? 转到哪里?
<gfrog> adam8157: MeaCulpa_ 据说神马name.com还不错？
<adam8157> gfrog: 原来续费的时间还在吧
<gfrog> LOL_: nope
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/4XBJA.jpg
<gfrog> adam8157: 在，但是要多交1年的费用
 * MeaCulpa_ 现在只用hostmonster顺带帮我买的域名了
<adam8157> gfrog: http://www.namecheap.com/ 介个呢?
<kk> adam8157,啥网址吆? Cheap Domain Names Registration, Domain Transfer, SSL Certificates, Free DNS, Privacy Protection • Namecheap.com
<gfrog> adam8157: 话说我从Dreamhost转过一次
 * MeaCulpa_ 话说现在为啥CD-R比DVD-R贵...
<gfrog> adam8157: 那是啥破玩意。。。
 * MeaCulpa_ 话说现在为啥CD-R比DVD-R贵...难道是知道买CD-R的必然有无法摆脱的目的
 * gfrog 当年把域名放在godaddy是因为丫经常出续费打折的优惠码
<jiero> MeaCulpa 哈哈就是啊
<LOL_> 那怎麽开的paypal?支持天朝?
<MeaCulpa_> 还是单位成本高了？
<jiero> MeaCulpa 单位成本高
<adam8157> gfrog: 看图 lol https://manage.name.com/domain-transfer
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: CD-R更追求品质了，有时候要刻音乐Cd..
<jiero> MeaCulpa为啥不刻录音乐 DVD?
<gfrog> http://manage.name.com/name_v21?domain=godaddy.xxx lol
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你挂了?
<kk> gfrog,啥网址吆? Name.com - Domain Name Registration
<jiero> MeaCulpa我很不明白为啥没有音乐DVD呢。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 啥？？
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 我刚才暫離了，
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 车子音响不一定能读dvd
<jiero> MeaCulpa 。。。
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 大部分人用CD应该是车子的关系
<jiero> MeaCulpa 太落后了
<jiero> MeaCulpa直接 USB算了
<MeaCulpa_> 我的车有mp3解码...
<adam8157> gfrog: 转info 比com net 都贵
<MeaCulpa_> 没那高级货
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: JS啦
<LOL_> ape不错
<jiero> MeaCulpa 。。。我都没车子。
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 我去看看我家DVD机能不能播...
<MeaCulpa_> 音乐DVD...可能厂家故意不做...
<jiero> MeaCulpa_: 发现有专利斗争。。。
<jiero> MeaCulpa 又碰见臭事了。
<MeaCulpa_> LOL_: 我无所谓音质
<jiero> MeaCulpa_ 那直接手机 FM 发射啊
<adam8157> gfrog: wiki要转到哪里?
<jiero> Mea
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 那也太...
<gfrog> adam8157: 所以我让你换了算了，com和net比较靠谱
<jiero> MeaCulpa_ Digital的，192kps应该有
<LOL_> MeaCulpa_: 。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: wiki是神马？
<adam8157> gfrog: 不换~
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧
<jiero> gfrog:  wikimedia
<gfrog> adam8157: 没消息啊
<adam8157> gfrog: info是理论上唯一一个允许个人注册的顶级域名
<gfrog> adam8157: 我才知道godaddy搞出这么一手
<Patrick_DJ> 可以去看看www.one.com。以前比较过hostmoster，godaddy之类的。
<MeaCulpa_> 想买个http://www.newegg.com.cn/Product/A24-1KL-2YV.htm?FPA=19
<kk> MeaCulpa_,啥网址吆? ICYDOCK 艾西达克 MB981U3-1SA 2.5/3.5寸SATA/IDE硬盘外接座 超高速USB3.0 黑色 - 新蛋中国
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 恩192k足够了
<LOL_> MeaCulpa_: 320kps下的直接无视，如果有1400kps的就好了
<MeaCulpa_> LOL_: 你听什么题材的？
<MeaCulpa_> LOL_: 你回放设备是什么？
<jiero> LOL_: 你见鬼去吧。。。环境噪音那么严重。。。
<MeaCulpa_> LOL_: 好高端！
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧，可惜大部分info现在都拿来做垃圾站了，因为注册便宜，$.99，我有个info一口气注册了5年，可惜注册商倒闭了，擦
 * MeaCulpa_ 你们提醒我了，我HM的要续费了
<jiero> MeaCulpa_ 你那网站真好玩。
<MeaCulpa_> LOL_: 敢问您家里啥音响阿... 见识一下
<adam8157> gfrog: 而且info这个适合个人用 我不是公司 不是网络提供商 也不是组织
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: ...咋，升级了几次现在一塌糊涂，我已经不追求表面，纯粹贴内容了...... 好玩在哪里...
<jiero> MeaCulpa_ 花花绿绿的感觉不错。
 * gfrog 哎呀，还有20分钟就该磁饭了，继续吹水算了。。。
<jiero> MeaCulpa_ 很少见的样式
<jiero> MeaCulpa_ 玩 Hammerfight很有意思啊。不知道有没 ipad版本的。
<MeaCulpa_> LOL_: 我家里水平没作准，地上瓷砖也是便宜货，功放和碟片机没有石材分割，一对喇叭是庸俗的便宜货~~
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 花花绿绿...
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 我网站太慢了，用的太多别处的js
<jiero> MeaCulpa_  是吧。比yahoo快太多了
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: ...
<Patrick_DJ> adam8157: 推荐one.com。godaddy老是假死，我用了２天就不用了。
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 不翻墙很慢，IE6 直接弹开
<jiero> MeaCulpa lol http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/User:MeaCulpa
 * gfrog 擦，又一个补丁被upstream抢先了，郁闷！
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: ...这都被你挖到... 多年前玩的
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 哦。。。我有链接...
<Stifler> -.-
<jiero> MeaCulpa_ 直接wikipedia 你就行了
<MeaCulpa_> This user does not understand Perl, or can only read it knowing AWK and *NIX shells.
<Kandu> gfrog: 確實鬱悶..辛辛苦苦白干了
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 我喜欢这个Badge
<gfrog> Kandu: 唉，吐血了
<jiero> MeaCulpa_ 哦。。。一生
<MeaCulpa_> "Money can't buy happiness, but it can buy ice cream. To this user, there is no difference."
 * jiero 受不了需要乱搞才好用的openbox。返回 e16了 - 好在 fedora没有像 ubuntu一样傻乎乎的为了 e17抛弃e16
<MeaCulpa_> pb
<MeaCulpa_> ob
<MeaCulpa_> 内用棉条
<Inode_LF> 你们谁有Andrew Morton先生的联系方式
<MeaCulpa_> 虽然效果好，不会有侧漏，但不舒服
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: "This user likes a little bit of food with their red pepper."
<Inode_LF>  iGoogle 有吧
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 这个用户喜欢在辣椒里加一点食物...
<gfrog> jiero: 话说我倒是很喜欢e17，不过很久不用了，不知道现在神马效果
<jiero> MeaCulpa_ whom？
<huntxu> roylez: 金金
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 我阿
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 原来当年还搞过那么无聊的东西...
<jiero> gfrog: 我以前用 e17，然后一次升级彻底挂了。。。然后开始用e16
<gfrog> jiero: 当年用了很久openbox，后来还chrome没法搞定代理的问题，只好还回Gnome
<jiero> MeaCulpa_ 你很可爱啊。
<gfrog> jiero: 再给e17一次机会吧，我记得e16少了不少新玩意
 * MeaCulpa_ 吃饭
<jiero> MeaCulpa_ 现在继续用饭填辣椒碗
<void1> chrome可以用命令行指定代理的
 * kenifanying 各位用amule/emule的最近能不能获得高id？我这几天学校里面，外面网吧都无法获得高id
<adam8157> gfrog: 决定迁移到哪里了没?
<gfrog> adam8157: 不迁了，继续观望
<gfrog> adam8157: 等第一批迁走的人发攻略再说
<CyrusYzGTt> http://sebug.net/vuldb/ssvid-26110
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址吆? 26110:Zope框架"cmd"参数远程命令执行漏洞 - Sebug
<adam8157> eexp: 小e 你来啦~
<huntxu> eexp: 小e 你来啦~
<jiero> eexp: 小e 你来啦~
<LOL_> 。。。
<Kandu> adam8157: 是說 godaddy 的广告郵件太多麼?
<adam8157> Kandu: 界面烂 速度慢 SOPA
<Kandu> adam8157: 域名解析慢?
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<if_else>   500 be/3 root        0.00 B/s    0.00 B/s  0.00 % 65.96 % [jbd2/sda5-8]
<if_else> 各位 iotop 看到这个占用 io 较高
<if_else> 这个 jbd2 是什么东西？
<huntxu> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<roylez> if_else: 都是0，还说啥
<roylez> if_else: 估计是文件系统的journal
<cfy> adam8157: 大叔
<if_else> roylez: 兄，我在 kvm 安装虚机
<if_else> 刚才那个只是我临时截取的一瞬的：
<if_else> roylez:  5670 be/4 ink         0.00 B/s 1010.17 K/s  0.00 %  1.21 % qemu-kvm -hda /hom
<if_else> roylez: 兄，好像这个，进程写的多，但是它占的百分比少？
<roylez> 不懂
<if_else> roylez: 为啥写的多的，io 百分比少，不写的百分比多？
<if_else> roylez: 兄，刚才那个 jbd2 不怎么写磁盘，io 占用 60%多，那个 qemu-kvm 写磁盘但是 io 占用 2%
 * adam8157 back
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<roylez> adam8157: ...
<roylez> adam8157: 你v5了
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，出来momo蛋蛋
 * palomino|working rips roylez's balls off
<huntxu> 萬惡的op
<huntxu> 草菅人命
<huntxu> 州官放火
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯嗯
<roylez> huntxu: 有香格里拉的漂亮妹子么？介绍个
<cfy> adam8157: 大叔好
<cfy> roylez: ...
<huntxu> roylez: 你忘了我不在那裏了啊
<cfy> roylez: 上海妹子不多么。。。
<adam8157> cfy: 娃娃好
<roylez> huntxu: 我没忘
<roylez> cfy: 都太拜金了
<cfy> adam8157: .
<huntxu> roylez: 況且那些連我都看不上
<cfy> roylez: 主席又无聊了
<huntxu> roylez: 您老品位高
<roylez> huntxu: ....
<huntxu> roylez: 您老奔四了
<roylez> cfy: 东西造好没？
<huntxu> roylez: 哇哈哈哈哈，突然想起來
<cfy> roylez: 啥东西？
<roylez> cfy: 阅读器
<cfy> roylez: afk
<huntxu> 奔四的主席，奔五的ee
<cfy> huntxu: 原来主席还比ee小啊
<huntxu> cfy: 那差多了
<cfy> huntxu: 你奔几了？
 * cfy 奔3了
<huntxu> cfy: 就不告訴你，就不告訴你，就不～告～訴～你～～
<roylez> eexp: huntxu 鄙视你说你奔五
<huntxu> roylez: 我錯了，得過年後才是
<roylez> eexp: 明摆着吾神是万寿的
<huntxu> roylez: 你不去辦黨報太可惜了
<huntxu> 人才啊
<cfy> 这就跟硬盘分区一样。500G硬盘就分1个区，万一有文件误删，恢复起来要好几天。如果
<cfy>  你分500个1G的区，恢复误删文件只需要几秒钟。
<cfy> 话说什么能够分500个。。
<cfy> gpt都不行吧
<cfy> 别说lvm
<roylez> cfy: lvm
<roylez> cfy: 最多似乎是255
<huntxu> 人老眼花
<cfy> roylez: lvm最多255?
<roylez> cfy: logic partition
<cfy> roylez: are you sure?
<roylez> cfy: 我记得有个人一台机器装了200多个操作系统的
<cfy> roylez: ....
<huntxu> roylez: 她可以有200多塊硬盤吧
<eexp> 额。都乱搞。
<cfy> 2.6.31 #1
<cfy> 2.6.31 #2
<cfy> 2.6.31 #3
<cfy> ...
<cfy> 2.6.31 #1321213212132121321
<cfy> 好了，1321213212132121321个系统
<Kandu> cfy: logic partition 理論上可以分成千上萬, 看 os 認不認
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯。
<cfy> Kandu: 看怎么定义系统 :D
<cfy> Kandu: 如果以内核版本号的话。。。
<cfy> huntxu: 你回来干啥哦
<huntxu> cfy: 這地方又不是你的
<eexp> 嗯，不准回来
<cfy> Kandu: 重新编译次数
<huntxu> cfy: 哪裏有壓迫，哪裏就有反抗
<Kandu> cfy: 呃，你在說什麼?
<eexp> 反抗啥。 lol
<cfy> Kandu: 没啥，我走了，图书馆去
<Kandu> cfy: bye
<adam8157> eexp: 小e...
<cfy> huntxu: 直接被干掉了，怎么反抗？
<adam8157> eexp: 不乖啊你
 * cfy 哎，又有人冒充大爷了
<eexp> 就是
<cfy> 最多大叔一个
<eexp> 不准蛋蛋得色
<cfy> Kandu: 看 通信电子电路去 T_T
<cfy> Kandu: 顺便去wifi抓包 lol
<Kandu> cfy: XD 壞人
<cfy> 我有字典有没有谁要？
<cfy> 密码的
<cfy> csdn里统计出来的
<cfy> 我去传google code上
<eexp> 你的密码，我就要
<roylez> eexp: .
<roylez> eexp: +1
<cfy> eexp: 要来做啥？
<eexp> 表示我也可以看你的邮件嘛
<cfy> eexp: p，我根本没看到
<cfy> eexp: 我上次看的时候，你全部删掉了。。。
<eexp> 你肯定有情书邮件啥的
 * cfy 只看到了名字 lol
<cfy> eexp: 没有，只有订阅各种的，shlug,hzlug,lisp-cn啥的
<cfy> eexp: 啥年代了。情书email?
<eexp> 宅男+技术宅，还这年纪，肯定有。
<cfy> ....没有
<cfy> eexp: 话说你邮件全部删掉。怎么查找呢？
<cfy> 都没历史纪录了
<eexp> 那你整天看书，干嘛哦。
<cfy> 我从来不删除的
<cfy> 。。。
<eexp> 出去找妹子去嘛
<cfy> eexp: Kandu: jyfl987: roylez: http://cfy.googlecode.com/files/most-freq-used-passwd.xz
<cfy> 最常用密码，csdn的
<eexp> 我给你看相了，你应该去东南方向，找妹子
<cfy> 格式是:排名，密码，次数
<cfy> ...
<cfy> eexp: 哪里的东南？
<eexp> 弱智密码，看了干嘛。
<eexp> 你现在地方的东南
<cfy> eexp: wpa破解啥的，字典啊
<eexp> 不破
<cfy> ....
<cfy> 各种破解可以用哦
<eexp> 下片子的，才有兴趣
<cfy> 下片。。。
<eexp> 额，比如说上次115那地方。你找出来。全套动画
<cfy> eexp: ....
<cfy> eexp: 我有qq旋风，电影不愁咯
<cfy> 离线下载
<eexp> 都没最新的嘛
<cfy> 有啊
<cfy> ed2k的
<eexp> 丁丁，你有吗
<eexp> 旋风啥哦。又没自己的资源
<adam8157> eexp: 我错了...
<cfy> eexp: 下ed2k的啊
<eexp> 蛋蛋不准得色。要乖。我保护你。
<eexp> 不想开mlnet
<cfy> eexp: ...
<eexp> 只要满速的
<adam8157> eexp: 0_o
<eexp> 比如flash网站，都满速
<cfy> eexp: 有是有，不过不清楚
<cfy> eexp: 我不看小孩子看的
<eexp> 有720的。
<eexp> 那是你没到年纪嘛
<eexp> 有崽崽了，就必须要看了
<cfy> 有道理
<eexp> 话说，月月不来了。他有大服务器，可下载。。
<eexp> 下一个片子，就几秒
<cfy> ....
<cfy> 月月是谁？
<eexp> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=359012 推广脚本了
<kk> eexp ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - ansi转tex。 ansi2color.pl
<eexp> 是教主啊。 cfy
<kk> 新 屏幕抓图 • 全球收集conky，亮出你的conky吧， http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359033 话不多说，conky接力，最好是亮出conky配置文件以及lua，为找不到好conky的菜鸟们一个空间。 像我这样的菜鸟就不会找，gnome look上也没多少。 我的这个，论坛早就有了。think的机器可以考虑这个，附带壁纸。 看楼下你们的了。 附带terminal  …
<cfy>  ansi2color.pl.tar.gz [538 Bytes]
<cfy> 还未被下载
<cfy> eexp: 有转html的么？
<eexp> 9494 都不积极
<eexp> -h就是。
<eexp> -t是tex
<eexp> 下面呢。
<cfy> 和哦啊
<cfy> 好
<cfy> 霸气侧漏的
<eexp> 以前就发过啊。sed版本的。ansi2html
<roylez> cfy: .
<adam8157> eexp: 推荐 http://adam8157.info/blog/2011/12/use-vundle-to-manage-vim-plugins/
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: 用Vundle管理Vim插件 at Adam's
<eexp> roylez: 你不贴点cli截图啥的？赶紧也下载试试。
<eexp> adam8157: . vim 插件，没转 tex的
<roylez> eexp: 我用LyX，原则上原理 ERT
<eexp> 又见悟空
<roylez> eexp: 远离
<adam8157> eexp: 先转html, 再htmldoc
<eexp> adam8157: 会颜色溢出的。
<eexp> 现在这，是cli的ansi颜色的呢。不是vim的了。 adam8157
<adam8157> eexp: 256色不够?
<eexp> adam8157: 不是那意思。是tex的颜色堆栈溢出。只能显示大约1x行颜色。
<asdfasd> .time
<ddddds> asdfasd:Tue Dec 27 12:37:51 2011
<eexp> 就溢出了
<roylez> eexp: 神加油，拿pl把tex重新写过
<adam8157> eexp: 去报bug拿奖金   tex里头要那么多颜色干啥
<eexp> 五彩斑斓
<eexp> 代码啊。必须的
<eexp> 我最喜欢外挂
<asdfasd> .time
<asdfasd> .time
<ddddds> asdfasd:Tue Dec 27 13:02:40 2011
<asdfasd> ...
<ddddds> asdfasd:...
<kk> 新 影音多媒体 • 11.10如何卸载Banshee后去掉右上角喇叭图标里的快捷功能？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359039 或者把Banshee替换成其他软件？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 a200941 — 2011-12-27 12:52
<asdfasd> adam8157, 怎么向main函数传递unsigned short int类型的参数？
<asdfasd> adam8157, 强制转换吗？
<adam8157> asdfasd: main 函数有自己的参数...
<asdfasd> adam8157, int argc ,char* argv[]
<adam8157> asdfasd: main(int argc, const char *argv[])
<asdfasd> adam8157, 不能传递其它的类型吗？
<Kandu> asdfasd: 自己指定下入口函數，用這個入口函數來調用 main, 這樣 main 隨你改
<adam8157> asdfasd: 不行 这是规范
<adam8157> Kandu: 那不就是和main调用别的一样了...教坏别人
<asdfasd> Kandu, main可以被别的函数调用？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 别买别的了
<jyfl987> adam8157: http://www.techfrom.com/20885.html
<kk> jyfl987,啥网址吆? U盘大小的25美元Raspberry Pi电脑在2012年发售,让人人都能买得起电脑 | TechFrom科技源
<jyfl987> adam8157: 等出货了 买两个
<Kandu> adam8157: 嗯, 歪門邪道了
<Kandu> asdfasd: 和其他的普通函數一個樣
<jyfl987> Kandu: 我爸打电话跟我说 杭州有个人 23辍学 搞了个网游公司 现在10e了
<Kandu> jyfl987: 那人厲害呀
<jyfl987> Kandu: 关键是除了杭电那帮人 我没听说有这事 他说是读者文摘上看的 额
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那电脑如何
<asdfasd> Kandu, 调用main时，就可以传递任意类型的参数了？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 不咋样
<jyfl987> adam8157: 额 这么便宜的板子难找阿
<Kandu> asdfasd: 只要 main 裡面聲明好
<asdfasd> Kandu, int main(int a) ?
<adam8157> gfrog: i386下默认没kvm?
<gfrog> adam8157: 不确定，我们不测i686的host，但是应该有rpm包
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • 添加ppa来安装pywebqq http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359040 Linux deepin team 构建了一个 ppa，里面有 pywebqq 的打包，但是这个ppa里面还有很多其它杂七杂八的东东，为了方便，我把 pywebqq 复制到自己的 ppa 下面来了。需要的人可以添加我的ppa来安装： Code: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:bill-zt/pythonwebqq 这样子的好处 …
<Kandu> asdfasd: 按你需要
<asdfasd> Kandu, thx :[
<jyfl987> adam8157: i386那年代哪里有 vt技术 当然不可能有kvm默认开了
<Kandu> asdfasd: 例如，倒序輸出數字 http://paste.debian.net/150259/ 。因為第一次傳入的參數不可預測，所以用個 mark, 若你鏈接時自定入口點，那麼 main 就徹底降格為普通函數了
<snugglecat> http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/671b2f55gw1dogcf4h8dkj.jpg
<asdfasd> Kandu, 这风格。。。
<jyfl987> Kandu: 你用 emacs还是 vim
<asdfasd> Kandu, :)
<jyfl987> 对了 777 怎么不来了
<jyfl987> fvw
<Kandu> jyfl987: vim
<Kandu> asdfasd: 風格如何?
<Kandu> asdfasd: 話說這麼短的，看不出風格的吧
<jyfl987> Kandu: 那你玩tex
<Kandu> jyfl987: 呃，我還 vim 寫 docbook 呢
<asdfasd> Kandu, 只是开个玩笑，，，
<asdfasd> Kandu, haha
<asdfasd> Kandu, 比我写的好看多了，哈哈
<Kandu> asdfasd: :)
<cfy|unsafty> roylez: 主席
<roylez> cfy|unsafty: ?
<huntxu> adam8157: fx的spice插件叫什麽名字
<huntxu> adam8157: search不到
<cfy|unsafty> roylez: 我在学校图书馆
<cfy|unsafty> roylez: 上着没有加密的wifi
<roylez> cfy|unsafty: cc aoe
<adam8157> huntxu: 啥叫spice
<cfy|unsafty> 抓到了各种包
<cfy|unsafty> adam8157: 电路分析软件把
<huntxu> adam8157: 你家的東西 =.=
<adam8157> huntxu: 不知道...
<snugglecat> kan
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 好
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 亲爱的， 在干嘛呢
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ .. 滚，， 跟你不亲。。
<snugglecat> ......
<asdfasd> .time
<ddddds> asdfasd:Tue Dec 27 13:43:18 2011
<asdfasd> ...
<ddddds> asdfasd:...
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 我弄个秘书机器人
<cfy|unsafty> sb邪恶笑啊
<cfy|unsafty> sb学校啊
<cfy|unsafty> roylez: ...主席
<ddddds> cfy|unsafty:...
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ...
<ddddds> CyrusYzGTt:...
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 全天泡在这里， 当要做点什么的时候就跟我秘书说
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 你秘书，，是女的么
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • RocketRaid 2640x4驱动的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359041 Code: make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.32-33-server'   CC [M]  /home/xiongchuan/rr2640-linux-src-v1.3-legacy_single/product/rr2640/linuxls/.build/os_linux.o   CC [M]  /home/xiongchuan/rr2640-linux-src-v1.3-legacy_single/product/rr2640/linuxls/.build/osm_linux.o   CC [M]  /home/xiongchuan/rr …
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 例如， "亲爱的， 帮我看看邮件"。 然后那机器人就打开邮件客户端查看邮件。
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, "亲爱的， 给我打开项目。" 然后启动 qtcreator。
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<ddddds> CyrusYzGTt:...
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, "亲爱的， 我累了。", 然后就放音乐
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 滚，。一边去。。
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, "亲爱的， 我饥渴了。" 那机器人就上 A 网站
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 如何
<cfy|unsafty> roylez: 主席不理我
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 。。 改成  “苍井空”
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 做一个小的系统， 放在这。 要干什么就对这个系统说话
<roylez> cfy|unsafty: .
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 还可以复制文件啥的， 当这里是控制台使用
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 苍井空， 消灭gfw，，让我看youtube
<cfy|unsafty> roylez: 主席，不加密的wifi太危险了。。。
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 可以， 酱紫就是 启动 ssh 通道， 用 firefox 上 youtube
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 苍井空，，给我 ssh代理
<snugglecat> 然后 startx xchat. 啥 wm, desktop 都不用， 直接上 xchat
<snugglecat> 做什么都在聊天室里完成
<cfy|unsafty> roylez: 我现在每秒1M的接收速度
<roylez> cfy|unsafty: 你用啥截的包？
<cfy|unsafty> roylez: airodump
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 苍井空， 帮我找QQ这次泄漏的明文密码
<cfy|unsafty> 好吧，我不上任何要登陆的东西了
<snugglecat> 要干什么就和 我的 小蜜 私聊 来操作点那
<cfy|unsafty> 太危险了
<snugglecat> 要干什么就和 我的 小蜜 私聊 来操作电脑
<roylez> cfy|unsafty: ....
<cfy|unsafty> roylez: 密码你猜是怎么弄的？
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 这个太难实现了吧
<roylez> cfy|unsafty: 你dump回来有啥用，又不太好读
<roylez> cfy|unsafty: 123456
<cfy|unsafty> roylez: 密码是base64的，我获取之后，直接base64下就好
<cfy|unsafty> roylez: less直接看
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 苍井空， 把 snugglecat 的银行卡号和密码给我
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 只能具体地跟他说步骤 "小蜜，帮我执行命令: wget ....; 然后打开"
<snugglecat> ......
<snugglecat> 他又不和你交流的
<snugglecat> 操作只私聊
<snugglecat> 你跟他说没用
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<cfy|unsafty> ....
<cfy|unsafty> fvw: 难得难得
<fvw> happy 不在了吗？
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 我的想法就是不要任何 wm, desktop。 直接在 irc 通过机器人操作。
<fvw> cfy|unsafty: 好久上了 昨天才重新安了个debian
<cfy|unsafty> fvw: 嗯。
<roylez> cfy|unsafty: 好久没见harpy了
<jyfl987> fvw: 额 刚才还在说你怎么不来了
<adam8157> roylez: gtalk在
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 苍井空， wget -N -c -m -L9 -nH http://www.playboy.com
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址吆? Nude Girls, Sexy Girls, Naked Women, Hot Girls, Sexy Women, Nude Women, Playmates - Playboy.com
<cfy|unsafty> ......
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 不过还是不行， 打开另一个窗口 不知道 没有 wm 行不行
<snugglecat> ........
<fvw> cfy|unsafty: 发现chrome有官方版了 qq 飞信 都有web的了
<fvw> jyfl987: 你也在哦
<cfy|unsafty> roylez: 我抓个100G,就不抓了
<fvw> jyfl987: 你的py怎么样了
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 弄完我现在做的， 安定下来后， 就做这个
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 嗯，，
<fvw> jyfl987: 你还在用tiling的wm吗
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 苍井空， curl -X - -L -O www.youtube.com
<fvw> jyfl987: 哪个比较好
<cfy|unsafty> fvw: 我都sawfish咯
<fvw> lisp的或许不错
<jyfl987> fvw: 我天天都在 我一直都做python engineer阿 我确实还在用tiling wm  --> i3-wm
<jyfl987> fvw: lisp我都在学了
<fvw> 反正我是 不用fvwm rox 这些的了
<snugglecat> 弄一个自己的 irc 客户端。 一个 小蜜 机器人。 可能要用上 openbox 简单的 wm。 我不知道直接 用 x服务器启动 一个窗口， 要启动另一个gui窗口会有什么反应
<MeaCulpa_> .
<snugglecat> 窗口装饰肯定没有， 但新的窗口不知道是怎么放置的
<fvw> jyfl987: cli太麻烦 还是 gui好
<snugglecat> 然后进去就一 irc
<fvw> jyfl987: 用emacs罗 边学边搞
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 觉得挺好玩的
<jyfl987> fvw: 不是cli阿 只是比较注重按键而已 你不信我抓个图给你看
<fvw> jyfl987: 现在 就想找个 tiling的 用 web开发方便
<fvw> jyfl987: gnome能tiling不
<jyfl987> fvw: 哈 你觉悟了 我们就是这样的 我搞服务器端 经常要测试 要同时看客户端和服务器端的log
<CyrusYzGTt> twofish_x86_64
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ .
<jyfl987> fvw: 光是temrinal是可以的 如果你要开浏览器 还得靠 tiling wm
<fvw> jyfl987: fvwm可以只是太麻烦
 * adam8157 rox 真心好用, 可惜不适合平铺...
<fvw> jyfl987: fvwm 现在想来 没提高我多少工作效率
<jyfl987> fvw: 那你用跟我一起用 i3-wm阿 这个又不麻烦
<Kandu> fvw: gnome 麼，設定下默認 wm 就好了
<jyfl987> fvw: 看我的 i3-wm 抓图 http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i111275   dual-screen
<fvw> jyfl987: 找个能提高工作效率的 东西 管他gui cli也好
<fvw> Kandu: 暂时只有 gnome
<fvw> jyfl987: 图太模糊 看不清楚
<jyfl987> fvw: 你要提高工作效率 我真觉得tiling wm好 如果你要在家装逼炫桌面 这个就没办法了
<jyfl987> fvw: 我发个邮件给你
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋你真闲，闲得蛋疼
<fvw> jyfl987: 桌面再好看 也没用
<jyfl987> wait 去cjb传个
<adam8157> roylez: 不闲阿 好多事情
<fvw> jyfl987: 关键是效率
<jyfl987> fvw: 效率也要看你适合不适合 有的工作适合 有的工作就未必了
<roylez> adam8157: C500破解依旧失败
<fvw> jyfl987: ee 还用 fvwm不
<roylez> adam8157: nnnnd
<jyfl987> fvw: 你要是玩游戏 我这个 i3-wm 就有点2了
<roylez> adam8157: 我只不过想整个host文件上twitter
<fvw> jyfl987: i3-wm 可以tiling 不tiling 转换把
<jyfl987> fvw: http://images.cjb.net/26291.jpg 这个是无码大图了
<fvw> 会和谐
<jyfl987> fvw: i3-wm 有个 floating模式 不过做得没有awesome好 你如果很在乎不tiling 可以考虑awesome
<jyfl987> 另外 i3-wm的切分模型 好像没有 ion3爽阿 不过ion3早就不开发了 诶
<fvw> jyfl987: 看的简介 双屏？
<adam8157> roylez: 黑白机无烦恼
<jyfl987> fvw: en
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 自己制作的LIVE USB 无法启动 请求高手给予解答 谢谢 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359044 用USB 引导后 提示 Start booting from usb device... syslinux 3.84 2009-12-18 ebios copyright (c) 1994- 2009 h. peter anvin et al 一直卡再这里 请问是怎么个情况？ 期待您的回答 统计信息: 发表于 由 fshelong — 2011-12-27 14:04
<roylez> adam8157: 黑白机无能
<fvw> jyfl987: linux下 什么工具像xp下的 everything
<fvw> jyfl987: locate 有gui不
<jyfl987> fvw: 我对gui工具无研究
<fvw> jyfl987: 老打命令 累
<Kandu> fvw: 這個不錯 http://bit.ly/1l6jP 以前一直用
<kk> Kandu ⇪ t: Quickly Setting up Awesome with Gnome - awesome
<fvw> Kandu: 我再到处看看 选那个好
<jyfl987> fvw: 不见的老是打命令
<jyfl987> fvw: 其实一般沉迷cli的人 主要是喜欢键盘
<jyfl987> fvw: 所以你看我也用 firefox 只是得加上 vimperator
<Guest26404> test
<kk> Guest26404, .. ..  ㍦ 
<fvw> jyfl987: 我用 chrome 我喜欢 gui+cli
<fvw> jyfl987: 哪个快用哪个
<fvw> jyfl987: 看图用什么好
<jyfl987> fvw: 看图用默认的不就行了 eog
<fvw> jyfl987: 我记得 以前有个 挺好的 cli的
<fvw> jyfl987: feh
<fvw> 我记起来了
<MeaCulpa_> chrome cli 有点挫
<fvw> MeaCulpa_: 什么意思
<MeaCulpa_> fvw: feh --bg-scale 背景看图党
<fvw> MeaCulpa_: no me
<MeaCulpa_> fvw: 不如firefox舒服，Google的应用也没有一款键盘快捷让人舒服的--Google还是鼠标党
<fvw> MeaCulpa_: 用chrome我 一般是看网页 调js 没键盘需求
<fvw> jyfl987: http://images.cjb.net/e9bc3.png
<fvw> jyfl987: simsun 也可以
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: chrome的 vim插件很挫
<fvw> jyfl987: 还是喜欢 xp效果
<jyfl987> fvw: 我对字体没啥敏感
<ofan> 京东商城用户资料完全泄漏
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ ..?? 虽然我木有帐号注册，，我要下载，，
 * ofan 低价出售VPN,SSH
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 我没有
<CyrusYzGTt> fvw§ 大小眼。父神
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ ..你怎么知道的
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: http://www.wooyun.org/bugs/wooyun-2010-03789
<kk> ofan,啥网址吆? ["500 => Net::HTTPInternalServerError . IN gettitle"]
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: 不是一般的挫
<Kandu> jyfl987: 你最近開始用 emacs 麼?
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ .. 500 error
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: Chrome粉丝大多数是Google粉丝，Google那些app, 键盘没法用
<jyfl987> Kandu: 没有 我只是最近在学 common lisp
<MeaCulpa_> http://www.newegg.com.cn/Product/26-c15-097.htm?FPA=4
<kk> MeaCulpa_,啥网址吆? Razer DeathAdder 炼狱蝰蛇鼠标 新版 左手蓝光 - 新蛋中国
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: chrome的做插件限制太多了
<MeaCulpa_> 我擦，在家就按捺不住网购冲动
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: webkit 引擎的都是如此
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 为何呢？
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: google要么没技术实力作浏览器，要么不想从底层做起
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: 不知道，引擎限制了，你看市面上所有webkit的浏览器都一个德行
<ofan> jyfl987: 你也开始搞lisp了
<MeaCulpa_> 似乎Google给人一种感觉，牛人很多，但是软件牛人不多
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: 数学牛人多，但上升到工程，就不一样了
<ofan> google工程牛人多吧
<Kandu> jyfl987: 真勤奮
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 没觉得，啥都是一大陀
<ofan> golang
<yappy> scilab 中的相关系数怎么求
<lolicon> miao ~
<rapid`> nihao
<fvw> 看来 到处都是密码
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 绝对不是webkit的问题 因为一开始google不开放插件修改右键菜单 后来又允许了 只是策略问题
<fvw> 好一个字典
<jyfl987> ofan: 觉得lisp灵活
<fvw> jyfl987: lisp 好
<jyfl987> Kandu: 没你底子好 只好现在补了
<fvw> jyfl987: 我觉得 lisp lua javascript都好像
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: ...那就不知道了... 我看到的只是chrome开放度比safari稍好，支持Linux而已
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: 其他webkit浏览器的强项，Google并没超越
<jyfl987> fvw: 恩  都是受lisp影响么
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: 只是弱点稍微补充一下而已
<fvw> chrome 快哦
<MeaCulpa_> fvw: webkit都快
<fvw> firefox挺慢的
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 除了快我没什么好说的 不过现在ff也开始快了
<ofan> 未必
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 何况现在机器好了
<MeaCulpa_> fvw: 那不算啥，webkit理应有此速度
<fvw> 跑js 还是chrome好
<ofan> 国产的那几个浏览器就不快
<jyfl987> fvw:  嘿嘿 前不久 mozilla的源码多到超过了 ld的限制了
<MeaCulpa_> fvw: js引擎是一个方面，但是js妖魔化的推动者不就是google么
<MeaCulpa_> fvw: 一个浏览器都要比Qt4庞大了...
<fvw> jyfl987: 看到 firexfox就烦 以前我的 电脑 菜单的都卡
<MeaCulpa_> 丫还啥瘦客户...
<fvw> MeaCulpa_: web
<kk> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • Ubuntu11.10安装JDK7 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359046 第一步 下载 去下面的地址下载java7的开发包（或者去官方网站下载吧） http://download.oracle.com/otn-pub/java/jdk/7/jdk-7-linux-i586.tar.gz 第二步 解压 Shell代码 ~$ sudo tar zxvf ./jdk-7-linux-i586.tar.gz -C /usr/lib/jvm ~$ cd /usr/lib/jvm ~$ sudo mv jdk1.7.0/ java-7-sun 第三步 修改环境 …
<fvw> 放在 javascript就挺好的
<ofan> 以后php也得落伍
<MeaCulpa_> fvw: 我http下载Qt4 库速度比下载chrome慢不了多少 :)
<ofan> 全用js统一
<fvw> MeaCulpa_: 下载一般我没感觉
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: Server端全部跑数据流？
<fvw> json
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: node.js
<fvw> node 本地？
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: firefox应该把历史代码drop掉
<ofan> 估计webserver也js的
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: FF支持的OS太多了
<ofan> 全部js化+html5
<MeaCulpa_> *ml 都是反人类，因该全部视频化
<yappy> vimperator 在新更新的firefox 下失效，怎么办
<MeaCulpa_> 交互虚拟现实化
<ofan> 全部图片话
<MeaCulpa_> yappy: 下新的vimperator咯
<yappy> MeaCulpa: 新的vimperator 跟不上 firefox 的更新
<MeaCulpa_> yappy: 是么？我这里FF9没问题，FF alpha也没问题
<yappy> MeaCulpa: firefox 已经到 9.0 了，vimperator 才支持 4.0
<yappy> MeaCulpa_: FF9 没问题？ abbr 能用？
<MeaCulpa_> yappy: y
<yappy> MeaCulpa_
<jyfl987> fvw: 我现在家里用的 ff10 速度很不错阿 不过有可能是因为我机器太好了
<yappy> MeaCulpa_: 那就奇怪了！给我一份你的 .vimperatorrc ?
<yappy> 或者仅仅是你的 abbreviate
<fvw> jyfl987: 呵呵
<pocoyo> 前天升级ff9.0 结果cpu 使用率一直高，换回8.0好 了一点儿/
<rapid`> 为什么有的同学打出来的字显示的是乱码
<jyfl987> fvw: 我的 ff10 跑vimperator 各种错误 nnd
<yappy> jyfl987: 那就对了
<CyrusYzGTt> fvw§ 大小眼的父神，，我要 大小眼的源码
<cfy|unsa`> ....
<cfy|unsa`> fvw: 想起来了。。。原来你是开发大小眼的。。。
<fvw> cfy|unsafe: lua的哦
<cfy|unsafe> fvw: 嗯，lua不错啊。好多lua
<fvw> CyrusYzGTt: 我不在我这台机上面哦 老电脑上
<pocoyo> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/111276 请教一下 为什么我这个 / 分区 显示有两个？
<fvw> CyrusYzGTt: happy 好像有一份
<fvw> CyrusYzGTt: 不如 学 lisp
<CyrusYzGTt> fvw§ 好吧，， 大小眼的父神，，我等你将 大小眼的分魂给我。。
<pocoyo> fvw: happyaron
<fvw> pocoyo: 不知道 考到哪里了
<cfy|unsafe> 谁用sort sort过3.6G的文件？
<roylez> cfy|unsafe: cc ，图书馆妹子多么？
<cfy|unsafe> roylez: 多啊。
<fvw> cfy|unsafe: 那么勤奋
<pocoyo> CyrusYzGTt: 我这也有一份。
<cfy|unsafe> fvw: 是哦
<yappy> vimperator 不能用，真是悲哀
<fvw> happyaron 大学考到哪里了
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 悲剧了，升级3.2的内核 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359049 悲剧了，升级3.2的内核，UNUTY不能用了，只有2D的，晕了，怎么卸载啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 hsjwww — 2011-12-27 14:44
<pocoyo> fvw: 不清楚，他很少来。偶尔在推上有只言片语。
<roylez> cfy|unsafe: aoe 灭了他们
<pocoyo> CyrusYzGTt: 邮箱？给你发一份
<CyrusYzGTt> pocoyo§ .. 发什么？？
 * pocoyo 拜神拜主席。
<roylez> pocoyo: 水牛
<pocoyo> CyrusYzGTt: 大小眼啊。
<CyrusYzGTt> pocoyo§ .. 额，， irc-nick (at) gmail (dot) com
<CyrusYzGTt> pocoyo§ .. 额，， (irc-nick) (at) gmail (dot) com
<pocoyo> CyrusYzGTt ? 区分大 小写不？
<CyrusYzGTt> fvw§ ,,不学。。
<CyrusYzGTt> pocoyo§ 区分，。。
<pocoyo> CyrusYzGTt: 已发送 注意查收。
<CyrusYzGTt> pocoyo§ gmail是我的 pubilc gmail..跟别人共用。 我还有一个是 自己用的，，
<CyrusYzGTt> pocoyo§ 嗯，我去查看，， 多大，，，我用 thunderbird接收的，，
<pocoyo> CyrusYzGTt: 哦 你有点蛋疼。 2M多 大概。
<pocoyo> 4536K
<CyrusYzGTt> pocoyo§ 哦。。
<CyrusYzGTt> pocoyo§ 看到了，，不知道在 TB能不能接收。。
<roylez> adam8157: cc似乎从图书馆逃跑了
<pocoyo> CyrusYzGTt: 浏览器不能接？
<MeaCulpa_> yappy: 我用Pentadactyl
<CyrusYzGTt> pocoyo§ ..输入密码比较麻烦，而且不是我的邮箱，，
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 你很闲啊
<cfy|library> roylez: ...
<cfy|library> roylez: sort的-S很好用啊
<roylez> cfy|library: 被管理员抓去训话了？
<lotcor> pentadactyl和vimperator有什么区别?
<fvw> pocoyo: 好像 lua也在里面了 真正的程序不多
<roylez> cfy|library: .....
<cfy|library> roylez: ....怎么可能。。。登录界面opera不友好
<cfy|library> 老断网
<pocoyo> fvw: 反正我是没看懂。
<roylez> cfy|library: 仆街浏览器啊
<cfy|library> roylez: ...
<pocoyo> cfy|library: 肿么老改nick
<cfy|library> pocoyo: 我觉得这个更合适点
<pocoyo> cfy|library: 图书馆？合适？
<cfy|library> pocoyo: yeah
<pocoyo> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/111276 cfy|library roylez
<pocoyo> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/111276 cfy|library roylez  为什么/ 会有两个？ fstab里面只有 长长的那一串 uuid
<yappy> MeaCulpa_: 什么意思？你不是说的 vimperator 吗
<cfy|library> pocoyo: 无所谓
<cfy|library> pocoyo: mount看下，是不是挂载两次？
<cfy|library> pocoyo: 去掉第二个估计也没事
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: er...手痒了网购呢
<cfy|library> pocoyo: 不是。。。
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: .
<cfy|library> pocoyo: bug.本来就这样，我这里也两次挂载root
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 我的应该寄到公司了，不过mail room都没通知我，奇怪...
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 准备买个好点的鼠标垫督促自己洗手
<pocoyo> cfy|library: 不影响 看着耐眼。 mount 就一次。
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 从哪里买？
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 2xx的左手版鼠标...斗争中
<rapid`> who channel
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: ...
<cfy|library> pocoyo: mount一次？
<cfy|library> pocoyo: 假的吧
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 新蛋，京东...
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 果然是土豪。我就用150的罗技
<cfy|library> roylez: 100+的逻辑路过。。。
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 我还是放弃了，我也喜欢logitech
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 你从京东买的话，替我带一个10块的
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 买个罗技的左右对称的
<pocoyo> cfy|library: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/111282 你看看是不是？
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 我要一个10块的计时器
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 我还是新蛋
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: ...
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 京东价钱不便宜太多我不会考虑的
<cfy|library> pocoyo: 我这里两次。。。。
<pocoyo> cfy|library: 真怪了。
<pocoyo> cfy|library: 不管了 以后我再也不看就没事了。
<cfy|library> pocoyo: 无所谓拉，有者时间还不如去看emacs lisp的手册呢
<huntxu> roylez: 土豪
<pocoyo> cfy|library: 高见 :D
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 上上一个单位辞职的时候一块鼠标垫没了...
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 比键盘还宽的鼠标垫...
<cfy|library> MeaCulpa_:  多少钱的？
<roylez> huntxu: 你连香格里拉的妹子都看不上，你才是土豪
<MeaCulpa_> cfy|library: 那个便宜，5x买的
<MeaCulpa_> huntxu: 擦，土豪
<cfy|library> MeaCulpa_: 5x.....
<MeaCulpa_> huntxu: 香格里拉你都有discount么？我想住长滩岛的香格里拉
<eexp> 香格里拉的妹子？给个看看。
<cfy|library> MeaCulpa_: roylez: 鼠标和鼠标垫比例多少比较好？
<cfy|library> eexp: ee
<cfy|library> eexp: 我在library里抓wifi包
<huntxu> MeaCulpa_: 不在那了啊
<MeaCulpa_> cfy|library: 鼠标我喜欢小一点的，关键看你是high senser还是low senser
<cfy|library> MeaCulpa_: roylez: 鼠标和鼠标垫价钱，比例多少比较好？
<eexp> ibm的骗子，老住高级酒店
<cfy|library> MeaCulpa_: 价钱呢？
<MeaCulpa_> cfy|library: 1:2吧
<huntxu> MeaCulpa_: 以前是50刀
<eexp> cfy|library: 抓包干嘛。
<cfy|library> MeaCulpa_: 鼠标100,鼠标点200?
<cfy|library> eexp: 玩
<MeaCulpa_> eexp: 擦，自己掏钱阿
<MeaCulpa_> cfy|library: 反一反
<cfy|library> eexp: 无密码的wifi哦。
<MeaCulpa_> cfy|library: 1:3吧~~
<cfy|library> MeaCulpa_: 哦。那我鼠标垫有点破了。。。
<cfy|library> 10元的
<eexp> cfy|library: 现在不是到处免费的wifi?
<cfy|library> eexp: 图书馆的，无密码的wifi
<cfy|library> eexp: 那我这里没有。。。
<eexp> MeaCulpa: 你抠门吧。鼠标垫，都记得一世
<huntxu> MeaCulpa_: ibm才是最便宜的啊
<MeaCulpa_> huntxu: 自己掏钱的，住不起
<cfy|library> ibm的鼠标好坑爹啊
<MeaCulpa_> eexp: 擦，好东西阿
<MeaCulpa_> eexp: 我现在想要买个鼠标垫都要75块钱
<huntxu> MeaCulpa_: 50刀的員工價，沒享受過
<cfy|library> huntxu: 你也ibm的？
<cfy|library> 这么多ibm的。。。
<eexp> 记得motorola的，不准住4星以下的。没说自己掏钱的。 MeaCulpa
<eexp> 我这都没垫。
<eexp> 知足吧
<huntxu> MeaCulpa_: tokyo和maldives沒折
<cfy|library> eexp: 你可以不用鼠标啊，ee
<huntxu> cfy|library: 你才ibm，你全家都ibm
<eexp> 啥不用。
<roylez> huntxu: ....
<cfy|library> huntxu: .........
<roylez> huntxu: 胡子你
<eexp> huntxu 是蛋蛋的跟班。 cfy|library
<MeaCulpa_> huntxu: 度假胜地没折？
<huntxu> roylez: 我深仇大恨
<huntxu> MeaCulpa_: 當然
<MeaCulpa_> huntxu: ...你咋了
<cfy|library> eexp: 那是red hat的？
<cfy|library> huntxu: red hat?
<eexp> 是啊
<cfy|library> eexp: 哦。。。
<huntxu> cfy|library: 你太容易被ee欺騙了
<cfy|library> 这么多red hat....
<roylez> cfy|library: 鼠标比鼠标垫 infinity / 1
<roylez> cfy|library: 好鼠标不要垫子啊
<eexp> 你才rh，全家都rh。
<huntxu> cfy|library: 別理她，她騙得動就騙，騙不動就祭出op
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 去，桌上用阿...
<cfy|library> roylez: 主席霸气
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 老实说我对AE卡也有深仇大恨，丫还在扣我1块钱滞纳金...
<eexp> 通常，鼠标应该都腿上用，不要垫子
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: .
<huntxu> 你們這班人不是又awesome又vimperator
<huntxu> 還討論鼠標的
<roylez> huntxu: 咱乐意...
<cfy|library> sawfish路过
<cfy|library> huntxu: 他们太闲了
<jyfl987> eexp: 那脚臭的怎么办 想去上厕所怎么办
<roylez> cfy|library: 要不是看在这周已经踢了你2次...
<huntxu> roylez: 放假不算的
<eexp> 腿啊。和脚有啥关系。
<cfy|library> roylez: .....
<roylez> huntxu: 那我还有一次机会
<yappy> MeaCulpa_:刚安上pendtadactyl, 连它的 f 都异常呢！
<huntxu> 嗯，帶尾巴和不帶尾巴怎麽能一樣
<eexp> 嘛哦。踢人还计数？
<eexp> 支持 roylez尾巴。
<MeaCulpa_> yappy: 不知~
<cfy|library> eexp: 对啊，我太苦了。。。
<jyfl987> eexp: 那你上厕所怎么办 还要解下来 额
<eexp> cfy|library: 你不是很老实的嘛
<eexp> jyfl987: 你破逻辑。这下自己绕进去了
<cfy|library> eexp: 主席因为一己私利把我kick了，强迫我帮他干事情 T_T
<roylez> cfy|library: 求神也没用
<eexp> 额。这家伙不对。其实，这事情，我记得也干过。
<cfy|library> 我去。。。cookies已经泄露无数次了。。。今天下午。。。
<roylez> eexp: 哇，神好样的
<cfy|library> 密码也在天空中飞过几次。。。
<cfy|library> roylez: ......
<roylez> cfy|library: 你的cookies？
<eexp> 裤子
<cfy|library> roylez: 对啊，打开网页。。。cookies发送了。。。然后我是登陆着的。。你说是不是
<cfy|library> eexp: 果断开启private tab
<eexp> 这啥
<cfy|library> eexp: 隐私标签啊。。。。opera的。。。
<cfy|library> eexp: 打倒
<eexp> 不知道
<cfy|library> 发现假ee
<cfy|library> 竟然不知道 private tab
<eexp> 没概念
<cfy|library> .....
<eexp> 安全啊
<cfy|library> sort一个3.6G的文件要多久？
<roylez> cfy|library: 你居然在图书馆上黄网
<void1> 你的内存够吗
<cfy|library> roylez: - -!
<cfy|library> void1: sort -S参数哦
<cfy|library> void1: sort -S 420M
<roylez> cfy|library: .......
<cfy|library> roylez: ...............
<cfy|library> 我来看下有多少行
<cfy|library> 314500027行的
<cfy|library> 3亿。。。。
<FrankLv> ssh 远程连接过来时，不知道能不能获得对方的帐号？
<roylez> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/xbTKH.jpg
<lotcor> sort是外排序
<cfy|library> lotcor: 内存够也外拍?
<CyrusYzGTt> pocoyo§ ..你压缩不好，，压缩包文件损坏的
<lotcor> 具体不太清楚
<cfy|library> roylez: 图咋了？
<lotcor> 很早前看的代码
<cfy|library> lotcor: 哦。
<pocoyo> CyrusYzGTt: 得了吧，这是我直接转发的哥 happaron->tenzu->我的。
<lotcor> 反正内存不是问题
<adam8157> roylez: 刚开会了
<cfy|library> lotcor: 有空我也看看
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 这浴室 http://i.imgur.com/PSFAx.jpg
<CyrusYzGTt> pocoyo§ .. 可是，，压缩包不能解压。。
<lotcor> :P
<roylez> adam8157: anti-rape device ............. http://i.imgur.com/I08oj.jpg
<pocoyo> CyrusYzGTt: 我刚下载试了一遍 没问题，你重新下载吧。 tar.gz 的。
<adam8157> roylez: 这名字 我不敢开
<CyrusYzGTt> pocoyo§ ..
<roylez> adam8157: 没事，SFW，这次我保证
<pocoyo> CyrusYzGTt: 不是是 tb的问题吧。
<cfy|library> roylez: 女性用品？
<roylez> cfy|library: 恩
<adam8157> roylez: 回家再说
<CyrusYzGTt> pocoyo§ gzip: stdin: unexpected end of file
<CyrusYzGTt> /bin/gtar: Unexpected EOF in archive
<CyrusYzGTt> /bin/gtar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<roylez> adam8157: 我踢你回家，nnnd
<CyrusYzGTt> pocoyo§ ..额，，
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: http://i.imgur.com/I08oj.jpg
<pocoyo> CyrusYzGTt:  用 tar 就行吧。怎么还有 gtar 是啥？
<CyrusYzGTt> pocoyo§ ..我用 tar xvfz 才解压，，不过出来文件。。还是出现错误，，不知道能不能用
<adam8157> pocoyo: gtar  gnu tar?
<huntxu> roylez: 靠，這玩意怎麽用
<pocoyo> adam8157: 不知道 上面出来的。我这里没有这种。
<eexp> huntxu: 刺你的，笨
<eexp> roylez: 你又乱传播
<roylez> huntxu: 你懂的
<pocoyo> CyrusYzGTt: 你还是重新下载吧。也不大。
<roylez> eexp: 海盗 http://imgur.com/ADT25
<kk> roylez,啥网址吆? This guy was about to walk the plank!I rescued a pirate. - Imgur
<huntxu> roylez: 那得好幾個才夠hiahia
<CyrusYzGTt> pocoyo§ ..额，，我删除 邮件了，，imap管理的，，
<pocoyo> CyrusYzGTt: 我擦了个去。要不要再发一遍？
<CyrusYzGTt> pocoyo§ 嗯嗯，， 再发
<CyrusYzGTt> pocoyo§ ..是不是 4.6MB的。。
<pocoyo>  CyrusYzGTt: 4.5M Dec 27 15:24 bot.tar.gz 差不多
<CyrusYzGTt> pocoyo§ du -h bot.tar.gz
<CyrusYzGTt> 4.4M	bot.tar.gz
<roylez> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/zOXeF.jpg
<CyrusYzGTt> ls -l bot.tar.gz
<CyrusYzGTt> -rw-rw-r--. 1 root root 4584855 12月 27 15:26 bot.tar.gz
<pocoyo> CyrusYzGTt: 那就是吧。 du就4.5 。
<CyrusYzGTt> pocoyo§ 木有错，，，难道fedora的tar有问题？？
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/167110.htm
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: 维基百科域名搬离GoDaddy_Wikipedia 维基百科_cnBeta.COM
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/167111.htm
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址吆? “2012末日” 五大行星轮番上演“冲日”大戏_cnBeta 科学探索_cnBeta.COM
<roylez> cfy|library: http://imgur.com/3n6xS
<pocoyo> CyrusYzGTt: imap 也可以保留备份吧
<kk> roylez,啥网址吆? This is my version of cute. Enjoy. - Imgur
<pocoyo> kk: 也真烦人
<CyrusYzGTt> pocoyo§ 我设置，，当 客户端删除，，远程服务器也删除
<cfy|library> roylez: ...
<roylez> cfy|library: http://static.quickmeme.com/media/social/qm.gif
<CyrusYzGTt> pocoyo§ 这次正常了，，不是 TB的问题，是你之前那份有问题，。。
<cfy|library> roylez: 看不了
 * cfy|library 主席又在等下班了。。。
<roylez> cfy|library: http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/35kylq/
<kk> roylez,啥网址吆? Success Kid - got dumped two days before christmas didnt have to buy her
<roylez> cfy|library: 我喜欢这小孩
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/167125.htm
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址吆? 专家称明年网络间谍和恶意软件攻击将增加_系统安全_cnBeta.COM
<cfy|library> roylez: i don't think you need this advice......
<pocoyo> CyrusYzGTt: 好吧，反正我都是一样转发的
<cfy|library> roylez: 你不是没妹子么？
<CyrusYzGTt> pocoyo§ ..额，，
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<roylez> cfy|library: http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/35kxgn/
<kk> roylez,啥网址吆? Success Kid - had christmas gatherings two days in a row jesus wasnt ment
<eexp> ● sudo nmap -sS -F -o nmap.log -v -O www.ibm.com/24
<roylez> cfy|library: http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/35kyk6/
<kk> roylez ⇪ t: Success Kid - Googled something Found answer without clicking a link
<cfy|library> roylez: 看不懂。。。。。
<roylez> cfy|library: IDIOT
<cfy|library> roylez: 你给解释解释
<cfy|library> roylez: 翻译成中文就行
<cfy|library> ....
<cfy|library> 主席不厚道
<roylez> cfy|library: http://imgur.com/r/aww/KiX13
<kk> roylez,啥网址吆? Merry Christmas! - Imgur
<cfy|library> roylez: ...
<cfy|library> roylez: 到底啥意思哦
<cfy|library> roylez: 死主席
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • Xmanager远控ubuntu http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359055 我想在windows下用Xmanager Enterprise 4远控ubuntu9.10，被控计算机在一个小局域网中，IP192.168.1.2，路由器WAN口是静态IP，主控计算机也是静态IP，但与前述路由器不在一个网段。要进行远控需要进行哪些设置和操作，请各位高手指教，万分感谢。 统计信息:  …
<palomino|working> ........ , roylez
<palomino|working> 刚发现被主席踢飞了 , roylez
<cfy|libr`> T_T
<cfy|library> 哈哈开始合并咯
<cfy|library> 3.6G的文件sort一下
 * ofan 低价出售米国高速VPN
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/jREbnvtGU2g/
<kk> snugglecat ⇪ ti: 美女用歌声告诉女生们如何爱护乳房_在线视频观看_土豆网视频 美女 乳房
<cfy|library> - -!
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ...
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 怎么没有视频介绍如何爱护蛋蛋的
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ .. 0 0 - -
<kk> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 求助:ununtu11.10 下 安装 vmware 8.01 不能编译内核错误 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359056 ununtu11.10 下 安装 vmware 8.01 不能编译内核错误 ubuntu11.10 内核:3.2.0-5-generic vmware:官网下的 VMware-Workstation-Full-8.0.1-528992.i386.bundle 执行 sudo chmod +x VMware-Workstation-Full-8.0.1-528992.i386.bundle sudo ./VMware-Workstation-Full-8.0.1-528992.i3 …
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.williamlong.info/archives/2938.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址吆? 从泄密门分析中国网民习惯-月光博客
<wudi> 我的amarok不能听Magnatune.com上的音乐 谁有过这情况
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.linuxeden.com/html/news/20111227/118497.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: 美国政府宣布将 Data.gov 开源_Linux伊甸园-24小时滚动更新开源资讯，全年无休！
<GNUdog> 似乎有点略卡…
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，你肥来了？
<adam8157> GNUdog: 口
<adam8157> GNUdog: 恩
<palomino|working> ...... , roylez
<palomino|working> 没有自动rejoin , roylez
<GNUdog> adam8157: 口？
<palomino|working> 刚才发现 , roylez
<adam8157> GNUdog: -> 嗯
<GNUdog> adam8157: 你看看ping我这个 IP 地址，能有多少延迟
<adam8157> GNUdog: ping不到
<GNUdog> adam8157: 哈？怎么可能…
<adam8157> GNUdog: CTCP PING reply from GNUdog:                            空的
<GNUdog> adam8157: 让你用 terminal 下的 ping
<GNUdog> ..
<adam8157> GNUdog: 360ms
<GNUdog> adam8157: 嗯，看上去 amazon 的日本节点很2
<adam8157> GNUdog: 你这是ssh代理啊?
<GNUdog> adam8157: VPN
<adam8157> 哦
<ofan> 电驴是怎么了
<GNUdog> 还是回米国的好了
<ofan> http://www.server-met.de/ 有人用这个更新服务器列表？？
<kk> ofan,啥网址吆? server.met server met server-met server list edonkey server emule
<snugglecat> 洛杉矶时报驻北京办事处主任白思卉：（金日成去世时）一个哭得人仰马翻的五岁小女孩把口水抹到脸上装哭，
<eexp> snugglecat: 你有崽的人了，这也惊奇？
<eexp> 以前国内也这样过的
<snugglecat> :)
<kk> 新 Debian发行版 • 用debian的testing的版本，昨天更新之后，发现终端里的字体变了，游览器里的字也很奇怪，有人知道是怎么回事吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359057 截图就是看起来字体有问题的地方 统计信息: 发表于 由 clsilent — 2011-12-27 16:17
<roylez> eexp: Opera/9.80 (X11; Linux i686; U; zh-cn) Presto/2.10.229 Version/11.60
<eexp> roylez: 啥。变性了？
<roylez> eexp: ä½ 
<eexp> ？
<eexp> 哦。你打死不会用仆街的浏览器的。我误解了。 :D
<roylez> adam8157: irssi ctcp可以改
<jyfl987> roylez: ctcp
<adam8157> roylez: version么? 好像是可以改
<CyrusYzGTt> ... eexp ..神奇的ee 说 仆街
<eexp> nnnd 才刷ibm的服务器，结果手一抖，把终端关闭了。
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 你卖了我？
<eexp> 仆街是广佬说的。可 roylez经常说
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 我怎么卖了你？
<CyrusYzGTt> 哦。。。 roylez
<CyrusYzGTt> eexp§ 怎么刷，，
<eexp> ● sudo nmap -sS -F -o nmap.log -v -O www.ibm.com/24
<eexp> roylez: 要是ibm的服务器，发现漏洞，死机了。你们就放假了吧。
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 咋有人来问我Blade的问题
<MeaCulpa_> eexp: IBM SH 断网2周我们还上班呢，没事人
<eexp> 断网，还上班？
<adam8157> 啧啧
<MeaCulpa_> eexp: yeah
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: .
<CyrusYzGTt> eexp§ ...我试试。。
<ddddds> CyrusYzGTt:...
<eexp> 难道公司美女多？
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 名声在外了啊
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 谁？
<MeaCulpa_> eexp: 女人质量就不说了
<eexp> 。
<eexp> 难怪 roylez 天天到外面去观看美女。
<CyrusYzGTt> eexp§ 速度好慢，，，
<eexp> CyrusYzGTt: 耐心。带了/24啊
<roylez> eexp: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/large/8245bf01gw1dog0rgix30g.gif
<eexp> roylez: 断章取义嘛
<eexp> 短了
<CyrusYzGTt> eexp§ OK。。需不需要把结果发给你
<kk> 新 C/C++/Java • 关于opengl的两个简单问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359060 刚刚在ubuntu下学习opengl，从前都是在windows下进行的，这里有两个小问题提问一下：呵呵 1. 使用 glutCreateWindow("我的程序"); 的时候，显示出来的标题是乱码，有什么方法解决么？显示出中文。 2. 另外使用emacs23, 我在shell command 下，输入 ./test 就是执 …
<eexp> CyrusYzGTt: 自己研究嘛
 * adam8157 困死了
<CyrusYzGTt> eexp§ 我不会看结果，。。
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 话说那天你不在，Bleum的妹子真的很那个阿
<asdfasd> CyrusYzGTt: 啥结果？
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 站路口吼，吓到了
<asdfasd> .time
<ddddds> asdfasd:Tue Dec 27 16:43:54 2011
<MeaCulpa_> .time
<ddddds> MeaCulpa_:Tue Dec 27 16:44:00 2011
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 你还念念不忘呢
<CyrusYzGTt> asdfasd§ eexp 给的 刷ibm服务器的 命令。。。
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 张江妹子，埃
<asdfasd> CyrusYzGTt: 刷服务器？啥意思
<FrankLv> find 命令的 -exec 部分能放两条命令么？
<FrankLv> 下面的命令是我想要的功能，但是语法是错的 find /home/younlv -type f -a \( -name id_dsa -o -name id_rsa \) -exec echo {} >> ~/filelist_fingerprint.list && ssh-keygen -lf {} >> ~/filelist_fingerprint.list \;
<CyrusYzGTt> asdfasd§ <eexp> ● sudo nmap -sS -F -o nmap.log -v -O www.ibm.com/24
<FrankLv> 我需要再写个脚本放在exec部分么
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: roylez 张江电车男
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 电车我最讨厌了，热死
<CyrusYzGTt> eexp§ Nmap done: 256 IP addresses (76 hosts up) scanned in 325.85 seconds
<CyrusYzGTt>            Raw packets sent: 21835 (1.214MB) | Rcvd: 7107 (443.099KB)
<eexp> FrankLv: 可以一直 exec
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 没有空调?
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 有，还是热
<asdfasd> CyrusYzGTt: .. nmap.. 扫描器..
<eexp> 只是记得-a -o不能并用的
<CyrusYzGTt> asdfasd§ 嗯
<MeaCulpa_> -a什么意思..
<asdfasd> CyrusYzGTt: ..
<eexp> and
<adam8157> nnd
<eexp> 只能or。记得
<FrankLv> eexp: 恩？ 这部分逻辑我测试了下是对的 exec怎么一直？ find /home/younlv -type f -a \( -name id_dsa -o -name id_rsa \)
<MeaCulpa_> eexp: o... 强的
<ddddds> MeaCulpa_:...
<MeaCulpa_> ddddds: ?
<eexp> 写2句exec就是
<FrankLv> eexp: 恩 我试试看
<CyrusYzGTt> eexp§ 扫描完了，， 看不懂，，
<MeaCulpa_> 话说单层目录不带空格的文件名，何必find~
<eexp> CyrusYzGTt: 那你扫描干嘛。
<eexp> 看端口，看os
<CyrusYzGTt> eexp§ ..不知道，感觉好玩。。
<eexp> CyrusYzGTt: 你while一下，整天的刷。估计某天ibm就死机了。 lol
<CyrusYzGTt> Running (JUST GUESSING): Toshiba Linux 2.4.X (85%), Linux 2.4.X (85%)
<CyrusYzGTt> Aggressive OS guesses: Toshiba Magnia SG10 server appliance (Linux 2.4.18) (85%), OpenWrt (Linux 2.4.30 - 2.4.34) (85%)
<CyrusYzGTt> eexp§ ..额，，还是不了，，我是裸机扫描。。
<eexp> find-opera-1M 已被别名为“find ~/.opera/cache*/ -iname "opr*.tmp" -cmin -60 -size +1000k -printf "------\t%p\t► %Ac\t► %kK\t►" -exec file -b {} \;”
<asdfasd> 那得多少年才能死机呀
<CyrusYzGTt> eexp§ 不是 80 443 8000 ..
<asdfasd> ...
<ddddds> asdfasd:...
<FrankLv> eexp: 奇怪 两个 exec 就没结果了
<eexp> 下班
<eexp> 晚上再说。下班
<FrankLv> 恩 回聊
<adam8157> eexp: 小e 你走啦~
<asdfasd> 找台超级计算机不停地刷，
<CyrusYzGTt> asdfasd§ 求 超级计算机，。。
<asdfasd> 同一个程序在bash下crash，在cmd下没事，这是为啥？
<asdfasd> CyrusYzGTt: 去买台呗
<asdfasd> CyrusYzGTt: 买台p690吧，听说不错
<adam8157> asdfasd: bash, cmd?
<CyrusYzGTt> asdfasd§ ,,给钱来
<asdfasd> adam8157: 嗯，win下的cmd没事，bash溢出
<asdfasd> CyrusYzGTt: ibm pSeries 690
<adam8157> asdfasd: 啥程序能这样跨平台?
<CyrusYzGTt> asdfasd§ ,,太奇怪的感觉，，用 ibm攻击 ibm..
<CyrusYzGTt> asdfasd§ 这是 自摸。。
<asdfasd> CyrusYzGTt: 这不是有个18摸的人吗，找他买台，lol
<CyrusYzGTt> asdfasd§ 谁？
<asdfasd> CyrusYzGTt:  MeaCulpa_
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa_§ 我想要p690 asdfasd 付款，。。用途是 刷ibm.com使其瘫痪
<adam8157> ...
<ddddds> adam8157:...
<asdfasd> CyrusYzGTt: ..它只是台小型机..
<adam8157> ...
<ddddds> adam8157:...
<CyrusYzGTt> asdfasd§ 哦。。我不熟悉
<adam8157> ddddds: 你是个复读机器人?
<asdfasd> CyrusYzGTt: 我也不熟悉，听别人说的
<adam8157> .
<adam8157> ..
<adam8157> ...
<ddddds> adam8157:...
<adam8157> ....
<ddddds> adam8157:...
<adam8157> .....
<ddddds> adam8157:...
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 踢走 ddddds ，，这个bot只会 ...
<ddddds> CyrusYzGTt:...
<kk> ddddds: .. ..
<asdfasd> .. ..
<CyrusYzGTt> asdfasd§ ??
 * adam8157 forfun在么?
<lotcor> ...
 * adam8157 forfun在么?
<majia321> 京东也跟着热闹了 http://www.36kr.com/p/71976.html
<kk> majia321,啥网址吆? 乌云：京东商城用户资料完全泄漏 | 36氪
<pocoyo> ...
<jyfl987> 京东的密码没用 资料倒是很有用 最好是购买记录
 * jiero 抱抱蓝色小药丸
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯嗯，，最好有 银行卡号和密码
<jiero> jyfl987:  没fedora用户发个spring 包无聊啊。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 什么是 spring..
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 游戏引擎。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 抱抱你吧。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你也挺好玩的。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ..哦。。恶
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ .我想问问有木有上传文件的，，临时的，，不用注册的
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 哦。我不知道呢。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ..
<jyfl987> jiero: 你来错了频道
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: min.us
<alvin_rxg> Title: Minus - Share simply.
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ..貌似要，，注册
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 不用
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ..哦。。太多英文了，，，
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§  自从你踢过 ddddds 。。现在这个bot..一进一退。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 不知道是不是 bug
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 踢你的话也会这样么? 0_0
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 我发现 有 yum localinstall 你知道 deb系列有同样的命令吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ,, 不要。。。
<asdfasd> adam8157: 太讨厌crash了，为什么？
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ..我只知道 yum...
<jiero> adam8157:  )_)  悟空，你太调皮了
<adam8157> jiero: dpkg -i; apt-get -f install
<jiero> adam8157: 不一样啊。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ yum localupdate这是本地升级需要用到的
<asdfasd> adam8157: 同样一句代码在不同的位置就能造成不同的结果，
<adam8157> asdfasd: 咋会有这样的跨平台程序
<jiero> adam8157: 这个是用yum装一个下载的本地包，同时解决依赖
<alvin_test> 你好http://www.google.com啊
<kk> alvin_test ⇪ t: Google
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 。。。
<adam8157> jiero: 我是先安装 然后解决依赖...
<jiero> adam8157: 有时不行的。
<adam8157> jiero: debian那个
<asdfasd> adam8157: 我这是太讨厌crash了，尤其是不知道非法使用内存的语句在那
<jiero> adam8157: 比如说依赖源里的库，但是源里的库依赖更老的版本
<jiero> adam8157:
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 你那个，，貌似不支持在终端下载
<jiero> adam8157: 你用什么耳塞
<adam8157> jiero:
<adam8157> jiero: 便宜货
<roylez> adam8157: rhel好使不？
<adam8157> roylez: 有些方面好使 有些方面不好使
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ yum install dpkg* ..就可以安装 deb了，，或者用 alien转换
<asdfasd> .time
<ddddds> asdfasd:Tue Dec 27 17:19:39 2011
<adam8157> jiero: 飞利浦（PHILIPS） SHL1700
<CyrusYzGTt> asdfasd§ 你的bot回来了。。 - -
<roylez> adam8157: 好使的是哪方面？
<alvin_rxg> asdfasd: 测试机器人到别的频道
<adam8157> roylez: 不变动的维护
<alvin_rxg> 另外，谁他妈会要个 time 的功能？
<roylez> adam8157: 你是说“不维护”吧
 * adam8157 咩的 耳机降价了
<adam8157> roylez: 差不多吧
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • 求助 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359068 最近在配置linux服务器，发现新建用户后，虽然设置了csh，用新用户登录后发现cshell用不起来，有清楚的没？是不是需要设置什么呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hgc08 — 2011-12-27 17:20
<roylez> adam8157: 没事做，没人找，下班
<adam8157> roylez: 明天下午请假买衣服去...
<pocoyo> alvin_rxg: 我因为到别的频道测试  到现在还被封着呢。
 * MeaCulpa_ 这段时间是忠实的RHEL喷子
<pocoyo> alvin_rxg: *** You can't join #test because you're banned (+b)
<alvin_rxg> pocoyo: 随便一个呗。 #ubuntu-cn-blabla
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: =,=
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: +1
<pocoyo> alvin_rxg: 那op也够垃圾的 我都说了不测试了 还不给我-b
<alvin_rxg>  :|
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 你们把 CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC 也关了...
<jyfl987> pocoyo: 换个nick就是了
<pocoyo> jyfl987: 如果我现在换的话 还是进不去。
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 粗心点的用户，编了内核都找不到自己配置
<jiero> adam8157: 哦。我好久没用好的耳麦了:D 只有一个很差劲的。
<jyfl987> pocoyo: 干嘛要换
<pocoyo> jyfl987: 。。不是你要我换的？
<pocoyo> jyfl987: 换不换都进不去呀。
<jyfl987> pocoyo: 显然是ban了你的 username 你换下那个不就行了 真是笨蛋 ee就用这招对付我的
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 要那个干啥.../boot下有config文件
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 扔proc里影响性能, 也没必要
<pocoyo> jyfl987: 哦。不想换 username.
<jyfl987> pocoyo: 那就继续被封呗 我是不在乎username的
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: boot里面的，是每次启动以后生成的么？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: kernel安装包里的
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 擦，我是说，用户一旦自己编译过内核呢
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: config.gz 放的是当前内核
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 自己编译内核自己开那个选项呗...
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 这不是，小白会忘么
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 而且自己编译推荐用rpmbuild, 也是有那个文件的
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: RHEL是我见到第一个关了这个的Linux
<MeaCulpa_> 连SLED都留着
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 这个...
 * adam8157 欲加之罪啊
<adam8157>  lol
 * MeaCulpa_ 喷~
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 你知道有很多小白上google 查编译内核，然后就make manuconfig了...
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: :)
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 这个...花钱买的RHEL, 被这种小白拿来搞...干啥嘛
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 我还是喜欢 make oldconfig
<sevk> 新 新闻和通知 • Ubuntu推出云计算了吗？有木有人用过？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359070 Ubuntu推出云计算了吗？有木有人用过？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 efan — 2011-12-27 17:25
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我居然还有个 g33k.mp的域名 哈哈
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: Enterprise :)
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我把域名转了
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 喷RHEL就是因为没subscribe :)
<adam8157> gfrog: ^^
<jyfl987> adam8157: 什么域名
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 你们应该有的...
<zoong> adam8157:...
<NoIE> bugs.launchpad.net 是什么？我看到 panda3d 的网站也让大家将bug提交到这里。
<alvin_rxg> Title: Launchpad Bugs
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 恩，有的，但是做镜像的家伙没做好
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 没订阅就centos或者debian啊
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: POWER阿大大，Centos个毛
<adam8157> jyfl987: adam8157.info
<alvin_rxg> Title: Adam's
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: oh
<jyfl987> adam8157: 这个转了干嘛？？ 转给我吧 我给你做个porn site
<adam8157> jyfl987: 转移了, 从godaddy转移出去了...
<zoong> adam8157:...
<MeaCulpa_> 还是我的域名NB, 自己按精灵语法编的
<adam8157> 不是卖了...
<zoong> adam8157:...
<gfrog> MeaCulpa_: 没订阅的苦逼孩子啊
<NoIE> bugs.launchpad.net 和 ubuntu 是什么关系？我看到 panda3d 的网站也让大家将bug提交到这里。
<alvin_rxg> Title: Launchpad Bugs
<adam8157> gfrog: 我把域名转移了
<MeaCulpa_> gfrog: 是老美没做好镜像，估计是懒得申请
<jyfl987> adam8157: 额 你说这个阿 但是godaddy不是又停止支持了么
<jyfl987> adam8157: 再说了 有人说 google也支持
<MeaCulpa_> 哈哈，终于买了个左手版人体工学鼠标装B
<jyfl987> adam8157: 还有 苹果也支持 你有i 开头的产品么
<gfrog> ad
<asdfasd> MeaCulpa_: 左撇子？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 它有前科... 现在只是停止支持 没有反对
<zoong> adam8157:...
<gfrog> adam8157: 转哪去了？
<jiero> MeaCulpa_ left-hander?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 好把 那你转去 name.com?
<sevk> zoong: .. ..
<gfrog> MeaCulpa_: 哦，对啊，你们内部应该有镜像啊，鄙司跟贵司有亲密的合作关系。
<jyfl987> 发现最近name.com 已经开始代理各种乱七八糟的后缀了
<adam8157> jyfl987: 那些是因为一个组织的集体声明, 后来都表态了了
<adam8157> jyfl987: gfrog name.com
<jyfl987> adam8157: 好 你写个教程 我也要考虑下
<gfrog> adam8157: 期待你的使用评测，lol
<gfrog> adam8157: 小白鼠蛋蛋同学
<adam8157> jyfl987: gfrog 这还用写教程....
<zoong> adam8157:...
<gfrog> adam8157: 评测， not教程
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你说这话 让我好郁闷
<adam8157> gfrog: 挺好的, name.com界面简洁方便
<adam8157> zoong: 咋总是...
<zoong> adam8157:...
<gfrog> adam8157: name.com都有啥服务？ 我在godaddy上一个域名还有免费30G空间呢
<jyfl987> gfrog: 有么 我怎么没有
<jyfl987> gfrog: 有 rsync就好了
<gfrog> jyfl987: 你没开，开了的都有
<adam8157> gfrog: 免费whois privacy
<adam8157> gfrog: 那个不是谁都有吧...
<gfrog> jyfl987: 显然没，而且那空间有广告，只适合放放文件图片啥的
<gfrog> adam8157: 反正我俩域名都有，lol
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: asdfasd 我右手不会用鼠标
<MeaCulpa_> 但不是左撇子
<asdfasd> MeaCulpa_: ？好神奇
<MeaCulpa_> 左手不会打键盘
<asdfasd> MeaCulpa_: .. .
<MeaCulpa_> 办公的话，右手鼠标我练出来了，玩游戏不行
<MeaCulpa_> 所以我只能用对称鼠标
<jyfl987> 我想要个全能空间 有 ssh 有 ip 有各种云服务
<MeaCulpa_> vps...
<adam8157> vps...
<asdfasd> MeaCulpa_: 那你右击时用左手食指还是左手中指？
<jyfl987> vps又不能所有云服务自动给你接上
<jyfl987> 比如邮箱服务 要gmail那种的
<MeaCulpa_> asdfasd: 鼠标按键反的，中指右键
<MeaCulpa_> asdfasd: 所以在网吧什么的都要改配置
<asdfasd> MeaCulpa_: 那就是右击用左手中指喽？
<MeaCulpa_> y
 * asdfasd 真讨厌写除错的笔记，但不写，又怕下次反同样的错，纠结ing...
 * asdfasd 有些东西喜欢想，但不喜欢写，这也很纠结...
<MeaCulpa_> asdfasd: 搞个录影笔...
<MeaCulpa_> 人家科学家都是靠说的~~
<asdfasd> MeaCulpa_: 你是这样搞的？
<MeaCulpa_> asdfasd: 显然不是
<adam8157> gfrog: 明天下午请假买衣服去...
<asdfasd> MeaCulpa_: 你也是记笔记？
<MeaCulpa_> asdfasd: 我不觉得写字麻烦，写字会过滤脏话，多好
<MeaCulpa_> asdfasd: dropbox
<gfrog> adam8157: 我想请假去看牙。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 去吧
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 就黄庄那里，午饭时间就够了
<MeaCulpa_> 何必请假呢
<gfrog> adam8157: 木有预约，人爆多的
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 黄庄?
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 还有半天法定年假
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 就那破家乐福那里？
<gfrog> MeaCulpa_: 啥地方？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 我也喜欢写字  写字留有思考修正时间
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: 我每年年底把一年写的东西cat 进往年文档
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: 但是2003年以前写的是gb2312... 哎
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: 07年才发觉这个问题
<MeaCulpa_> 已经无法拆分了
<MeaCulpa_> 接老婆下班去咯
 * gfrog tcp的syslog协议会一直保持一个到server的链接嘛？ 换句话说，难道一条连接发送所有的log？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 知道是啥编码不就行了
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 难道你不能转下？？？
<jyfl987> gfrog: syslog不是可以配 logger 和 具体的存储服务器么
<Kandu> jyfl987: 你的 blog 是用什么 frame 做的?
<gfrog> jyfl987: 我说协议，没说那个server。。。 我要自己写一个server
<gfrog> jyfl987: 啊，这个蛋疼的任务呀
<jyfl987> gfrog: 有现成的工具 有啥蛋疼的
<jyfl987> Kandu: 你说框架么 flask
<adam8157> gfrog: 五道口有杰克琼斯么
<Kandu> jyfl987: thx, 不过是 python 的，我还不会用..
<jyfl987> Kandu: 你会用什么的？
<Kandu> jyfl987: 会一点点 php
<Kandu> jyfl987: 不过打算弃用它了，到时候学 py 好了 :)
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 显然能转.iconv
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 所以我说他是懒 MeaCulpa_
<jyfl987> Kandu: 你可以学学lisp 有许多现成框架 适合你这种 emacser
<Kandu> jyfl987: .. 我没用过 emacs
<asdfasd> Kandu: vim?
 * jyfl987 我在第一家公司 给他们装的机器到现在还在用 密码还没改 
<jyfl987> 系统还是8.10
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<jyfl987> Kandu: 可以学么 呵呵  你不是会c么 可以考虑写个nginx插件
<Kandu> asdfasd: 嗯
<asdfasd> Kandu: 你用过win下的notepad吗？
<Kandu> jyfl987: 呃，写 c 插件，那我还是用 pascal server 好了
<Kandu> asdfasd: 用过的
<asdfasd> Kandu: 感觉怎样？
 * sevk 3.0.0-14-generic #23-Ubuntu SMP Mon Nov 21 20:34:47 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<Kandu> asdfasd: 感觉挺不错
<Inode_LF> 各位推荐几个好用的在线linux,可以在线学习
<asdfasd> Kandu: 嗯，我也感觉很好 :)
<Kandu> asdfasd: 下午说的指定入口点, gcc 编译时加个 -Xlinker -e入口点函数名  XD 忘了说了
<asdfasd> Kandu: 哦. thx :)
<mmyou> PING :alt.freenode.net
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 新手求指导，怎么进‘系统-系统管理-用户和组……’啊，找不到呀 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359076 系统——系统管理——用户和组——组管理，打开Vboxuser，把自己的用户打上勾加进去，确定，然后重启。 ‘系统’在哪儿呀？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 我是你老爸 — 2011-12-27 18:50
<mmyou> PING :alt.freenode.net
<mmyou> ...
<zoong> mmyou:...
<gfrog> adam8157_away: 不清楚，为啥非要找那货。
<mmyou> 。。
<sevk> 新 Debian发行版 • 关于安装软件提示 请把'Ubuntu 11.10 _Oneiric Ocelot盘片插入驱动器“/media/cdrom http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359078 安装某些软件提示 更换介质：请把标有 'Ubuntu 11.10 _Oneiric Ocelot_ - Release i386 (20111012)” 的盘片插入驱动器“/media/cdrom/”再按回车键 解决办法如下 1.打开 "系统设置->软件源” 2.在“Ubuntu软件”选 …
<mmyou> ...
<mmyou> ...
<zoong> mmyou:...
<CyrusYzGTt> With the door now open, AMD seized this opportunity to develop 64-bit extensions to IA-32, which it
<CyrusYzGTt> calls AMD64 (originally known as x86-64). Intel eventually released its own set of 64-bit extensions,
<CyrusYzGTt> which it calls EM64T or IA-32e mode. As it turns out, the Intel extensions are almost identical to the
<CyrusYzGTt> AMD extensions, meaning they are software compatible. It seems for  the first time that Intel has unar-
<CyrusYzGTt> guably followed AMD’s lead in the development of PC architecture.
<mmyou> ?
 * sevk 3.0.0-14-generic #23-Ubuntu SMP Mon Nov 21 20:34:47 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<mmyou> good
<freeayu> 发现ruby这门语言，远远比python难学
<sevk> 新 Vim和Emacs • vim ctags报错 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359080 我在ubuntu 64系统下开发，使用ctags，出现如下图错误，请大牛解释一下。 统计信息: 发表于 由 onlinedj — 2011-12-27 19:23
<mmyou> ...
<zoong> mmyou:...
<mmyou> ...
<mmyou> ...
<Atrix> 安装好的内核是经过压缩的？？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 买了个strommesser
<luzz> 哦嗷嗷嗷嗷啊
<luzz> sudo yaourt -S nexuiz
<jyfl987> Kandu: 原来我08年就加了 cc65那个列表
<jiero> LOL. How to get fcitx work for me...
<jiero> For last 2 years, I have never figured out how to activate fcitx... "fcing typing X"
<jiero> For last 2 years, I have never figured out how to activate fcitx... "fcing typing tuX"
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu有什么好的下载工具 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359082 现在我的电脑上只有一个ubuntu了，告别windows了，:呵呵。。别的还好，就是想要下载东西的时候不知到用什么。比方说下载电影，用啥下啊！！比方说ed2k的资源，不知道怎么下，用那个amule配置还麻烦，速度很慢。 很多人推荐wget，但是不会用 …
<user8888> hello
<sevk> user8888, 好  ㍬ 
<user8888> 各位，请问一下，用ipv6爬墙，为什么速度会怎么慢？
<user8888> 有没有好的解决方法没？
<CyrusYzGTt> ,,不知道，，木有 ipv6
<user8888> CyrusYzGTt: 那你访问国外网站岂不是很憋屈？
<CyrusYzGTt> user8888§ ..用代理呗
<CyrusYzGTt> user8888§ 不过目前木有自己掌握的代理，所以现在 推到 和 f8很久木有上了= 。=
<user8888> CyrusYzGTt: 似乎最近的代理不太好用了，什么ssh什么的，感觉被干扰的比较严重了。\fs21
<user8888> CyrusYzGTt: 感觉还是ipv6比较稳定和靠谱\fs21
<CyrusYzGTt> user8888§ ..额，， 其实 ipv6出来后，有点就是 定点清除 某个不安定的，ipv6
<CyrusYzGTt> user8888§ ..额，， 其实 ipv6出来后，优点就是 定点清除 某个不安定的，ipv6
<CyrusYzGTt> 比如 某人发表文章可以直接用 ipv6锁定
<user8888> CyrusYzGTt: 你说现在ipv6也已经不太稳定了？\fs21
<jyfl987> adam8157_away: 你什么时候来这个频道的
<CyrusYzGTt> user8888§ 我是 瞎说的，，
<jyfl987> Kandu: 你什么时候来这个频道的
<jyfl987> pep525是哪位？
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 天才，，我要 freevps
<adam8157> jyfl987: 一直都知道, 不过以前公司登录不方便...
<user8888> CyrusYzGTt: 那岂不是现在要访问个国外网站更加痛苦了\fs21
<user8888> 郁闷啊
<CyrusYzGTt> user8888§ 那是 普及以后的事，，我猜的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我刚发现08年有个叫 pep525的人 还给我开过一个ssh账户 挺感谢他的 就在这个频道 怎么现在也不来了
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 估计 pep525 是 某位大神
<jyfl987> 今晚要把log日志下载下来分析下
<user8888> CyrusYzGTt: 那看来现在靠谱的也只能是ssh或者vpn之类的了\fs21
<CyrusYzGTt> user8888§ ..我瞎说的，，
<CyrusYzGTt> user8888§ ..不要相信，，我只是以我不懂技术的角度分析。。
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 你是不是用 fedora的
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 嗯嗯
<jiero> 终于能用了。。。fcitx。。。永远不是默认的输入法。
<CyrusYzGTt> 贺喜，，
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 谢谢
<jyfl987> 额 oneleaf 08年还搞了个 开源小工具的站
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ..
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 你在追寻 大神的足迹
<alvin_rxg> 开源小工具？
<jiero> 。。。原来我的 e16使用的不是实时更新阿。
<jiero> 好吧。。。为啥e16拖10个窗口的速度都比kwin compiz各拖一个快10倍呢
<CyrusYzGTt> ram
<CyrusYzGTt> ram
 * kenifanying chrome 有没类似downthemall的插件？
<user8888> 同问\fs21
<user8888> downthemall确实挺不错的
 * kenifanying dta作者已经说不会支持chrome……
<CyrusYzGTt> kenifanying§ 有啊，，
<kenifanying> CyrusYzGTt, 介绍个？
<Atrix> 为什么ubuntu不用inittab
<CyrusYzGTt> kenifanying§  你搜索 “Google 提供”
<kenifanying> CyrusYzGTt, 还有用哪个阻止广告的插件？adblock的chinalist 不支持chrome的……
<CyrusYzGTt> kenifanying§ adb for chrome
<CyrusYzGTt> kenifanying§ adb for chrome或者 adbp for chrome
<CyrusYzGTt> kenifanying§ 广告插件倒是有几十种，，不过 列表都一样，都是远程复制的
<CyrusYzGTt> fanboy .. etc
<iGoogle> dta 用处不大吧。
<iGoogle> jiero: 你又迷信e16了。
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ ee,, 你给的那个刷 ibm服务器的 命令，忘了，， 有木有不用 sudo su root权限的扫描
<iGoogle> 有些参数，必须root的
<Evan-Ubuntu> 大家好，我是这里的新人
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 好吧，，
<CyrusYzGTt> Evan-Ubuntu§ 。。 你好像那个奸夫的 nick,,
<Evan-Ubuntu> 汗～
<iGoogle>  /usr/bin/nmap -sP $ip|sed "s/[1-9][0-9.]\{6,14\}/${greenB}&${end}/g"
<Evan-Ubuntu> 我是今天偶然看到论坛的菜单有chat
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ ..什么意思？？
<CyrusYzGTt> 看不懂正则，，，
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 你说这个 Evan-Ubuntu  像不像 奸夫的 nick
<Evan-Ubuntu> who 's 奸夫？
 * tenzu 拜神拜大仙
<CyrusYzGTt> Evan-Ubuntu§ Evan开头的 某个nick
<kenifanying> CyrusYzGTt, 没有找到，直接说说你用的类似dta的叫什么吧……
<CyrusYzGTt> kenifanying§ 好吧，， 我又要使用 google-chrome --disk-cache-dir="/dev/shm/chrome".. 你要等等
<kenifanying> CyrusYzGTt, 直接打开不行？
<Evan-Ubuntu> Evanesacence?
<CyrusYzGTt> kenifanying§ https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/mfjkgbjaikamkkojmakjclmkianficch 不行
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS*  Error - Chrome Web Store
<tenzu> 伊万
<CyrusYzGTt> Evan-Ubuntu§ 嗯，，正解，，不过你怎么知道的，，难道你真实 奸夫
<kenifanying> CyrusYzGTt, 出错
<CyrusYzGTt> Evan-Ubuntu§ 你把 淫妇 藏到那里了
<Evan-Ubuntu> 我用的网页版，右边有联系人列表
<CyrusYzGTt> kenifanying§ ,,我这里是这个地址
<kenifanying> CyrusYzGTt, 叫什么名字那个插件？我直接搜索……
<CyrusYzGTt> kenifanying§ 简体的   下载助手（由Google提供）4.0.4
<Evan-Ubuntu> 这个聊天室，能弄到Empathy里面嘛？
<kenifanying> Evan-Ubuntu, 可以……
<tenzu> empathy支持irc
<CyrusYzGTt> 能，，不过木有用过，，ubuntu问 iGoogle
<kenifanying> CyrusYzGTt, debian 下可以……
<tenzu> irssi多方便
<Evan-Ubuntu> tenzu，你认识我嘛？
<CyrusYzGTt> 我只用 pidgin
<tenzu> Evan-Ubuntu: not really
<kenifanying> CyrusYzGTt, 貌似被删掉了，已经没有了……
<tenzu> CyrusYzGTt: 屁精王子
<kenifanying> CyrusYzGTt, 另外那也只是调用外部下载的工具
<Evan-Ubuntu> 我还是去看看这个wiki吧
<kenifanying> CyrusYzGTt, 不是dta类的
<CyrusYzGTt> kenifanying§ 你是要 破解迅雷协议的？？
<kenifanying> CyrusYzGTt, 不是，就是用firefox下downthemall类似的插件
<kenifanying> CyrusYzGTt, 提供http/ftp/metalink下载的，
<kenifanying> CyrusYzGTt, 可以断点续传的……
<CyrusYzGTt> kenifanying§ ,,好吧，我不明白，，你搜索 下载看看，，貌似有好东西，，
<kenifanying> CyrusYzGTt, thanks
<CyrusYzGTt> kenifanying§ https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/cfhdojbkjhnklbpkdaibdccddilifddb
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS*  Chrome Web Store - Adblock Plus for Google Chrome™ (Beta)
<kenifanying> CyrusYzGTt, http://code.google.com/p/adblock-chinalist/
<sevk> kenifanying ⇪ t: adblock-chinalist - Adblock Plus List with Main Focus on Chinese Sites. - Google Project Hosting
<kenifanying> CyrusYzGTt, 主页说不支持chrome
<CyrusYzGTt> kenifanying§ ..额，，可是我 都用了，，效果很好，，
<kenifanying> CyrusYzGTt, 那我试试……
 * MeaCulpa_ 用屁精的Curses UI, 粉痴
<kenifanying> CyrusYzGTt, 或许那个主页很久没更新
<CyrusYzGTt> kenifanying§ 都是屏蔽网页的，
<iGoogle> kenifanying: 喜欢折腾不。
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa_: 居然还挂
<kenifanying> iGoogle, 有什么好的推荐？
<iGoogle> kenifanying: 喜欢折腾的，用opera，不喜欢的，用fx。墙头草用chromium
<kitelv1> 有点意思哈
<tenzu> iGoogle: chrome算啥?
<kenifanying> iGoogle, 不喜欢opera，可能我对他了解太少了
<iGoogle> 差不多的
<CyrusYzGTt> kenifanying§ opera现在 有 opera 和 opera-next 还有 opera-labs...
<kenifanying> iGoogle, 你在opera的推荐插件给我介绍介绍？
<iGoogle> tenzu: 最近有好玩的？
<tenzu> iGoogle: 啥都没有, 上网都受限制
<iGoogle> kenifanying: opera不需要插件。就比fx插10个插件功能多了。
<CyrusYzGTt> kenifanying§ opera几乎不需要插件就屏蔽广告
<kenifanying> CyrusYzGTt, 这个真不知道
<iGoogle> tenzu: 进入军事业务，就受限了？
<tenzu> iGoogle: 杂事太多, 还要干家务
<CyrusYzGTt> kenifanying§ opera本身可以说是 mail客户端，，可以上irc,,
<iGoogle> 。你Lp过去了？
<kenifanying> iGoogle, firefox 下的video download helper 类似功能插件呢？
<tenzu> iGoogle: 毛, 我在天津
<kenifanying> iGoogle, 我去试用试用，不懂来问你……
<iGoogle> kenifanying: 外挂下载。本身的下载，不多线程。
<iGoogle> tenzu: 俄。。。
<iGoogle> 那你还不过去？
<kenifanying> iGoogle, 其实以前试过ie,firefox,chrome,opera,safari在win下的时候，后面firefox为主，chrome/chromium为辅，opera安装完后快速拨号有广告，我就直接去掉了
<kenifanying> iGoogle, 手机倒是android自带浏览器为主，opera mini为辅……
<CyrusYzGTt> kenifanying§ 那个 快速拨号 可以自定义的
<user8888> videodownloadhelper倒是可以在userscript上面找到脚本
<kenifanying> CyrusYzGTt,貌似opera还是bit客户端？
<CyrusYzGTt> kenifanying§ 嗯，
<kenifanying> user8888, url ？
<CyrusYzGTt> kenifanying§ 很早就有了，，
<Atrix> wtmp怎么显示比较方便
<user8888> kenifanying: 很多的
<iGoogle> flash下载，只有flash-down.pl最好。fx的那些插件，都是废物
<kenifanying> iGoogle, opera下的？
<user8888> kenifanying: 当然，好像功能还确定\fs20 不了\fs21
<iGoogle> kenifanying: opera连httpd都有。
<iGoogle> 外挂
<iGoogle> opera可以外挂系统一切独立软件。
<kenifanying> iGoogle, 好吧……
<iGoogle> 脚本最好挂了。
<user8888> iGoogle: 都是废物？这未免乱说了
<iGoogle> 经常乱的。 user8888
<user8888> iGoogle: opera的广告屏蔽和adb还是有很大差距的
<Atrix> 这有opera粉？
<iGoogle> user8888: 那是你不会使用。
<user8888> 另外firefox或者chrome上面的autoproxy什么的，opera似乎也没有替代吧？
<user8888> iGoogle: 没可能吧？
<iGoogle> 网页任何元素，任何框架，都可屏蔽。
<user8888> 下次碰到opera的问题，倒是要请教了
<iGoogle> 可以css规则
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ ,我不会用opera挂脚本，，有教程么
<tenzu> 神是opera之王
<kenifanying> user8888, 坚持用firefox当主力的原因就是有几个插件没有找到替代，另外chrome只能用系统代理，不能像firefox样自己配置代理
<iGoogle> 外挂，就是改菜单嘛。
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<user8888> kenifanying: 系统代理那是很久以前的事情了
<iGoogle> CyrusYzGTt: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/download/file.php?id=104426
<kitelv1> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/download/file.php?id=104426
<kenifanying> user8888, 现在还是只能用系统的代理设置呀
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ ,, pdf文档？？
<user8888> kenifanying: chrome下面的好用的代理切换是这个switchysharp
<iGoogle> 是阿
<user8888> kenifanying: 看来你是真out了\fs21
<kenifanying> user8888, 没试过这个
<kenifanying> user8888, :-(
<iGoogle> user8888: 你的后缀，是表情？
<iGoogle> 真out了\fs21 <-
<kenifanying> user8888, 找很久了，dta貌似现在还是无可替代，chrome下面……
<user8888> kenifanying: chrome下面许多这样的代理，原先是switchyproxy什么的，后来又在那个基础上面有新的，因为这个后来没有更新了，现在这个是最近的，基本比较完美了
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ ,, 现在的flash视频不是被分段的么，，
<Jagdwurst> kenifanying: dta 是啥?
<user8888> iGoogle: 哈，不是，那个后缀是软件的bug，
<iGoogle> kenifanying: dta真差远了。
<nno0> 求PHP支援~~
<iGoogle> CyrusYzGTt: 看下页了没。
<kenifanying> iGoogle, 你有何推荐/
<kenifanying> ?
<nno0> 有米有人通 PHP 啊
<kenifanying> Jagdwurst, firefox下的downthemall插件^
<iGoogle> kenifanying: 你应该熟悉些脚本，一次性下载一个专辑下来。
<nno0> TT
<user8888> kenifanying: dta确实没有找到替代的\fs21
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 看了。。 不过看不懂代码，， 而且，，这次是 神码，。
<iGoogle> CyrusYzGTt: 设置好了，右键菜单，直接点击
<iGoogle> user8888: 你也看下那pdf
<user8888> iGoogle: 用opera，什么是精髓？脚本是哪个？\fs21
<kenifanying> iGoogle, wget，curl,aria2?
<iGoogle> 那些是通用下载软件。
<user8888> iGoogle: 哪个pdf，我也看看\fs21
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ OK.. 不过，我想问问，，在fedora libnet-dbus-perl是哪个包的，， 看来，我又要慢慢找了，，
<kenifanying> iGoogle, 那你说什么脚本？
<kenifanying> CyrusYzGTt, 不能够yum whatprovides?
<iGoogle> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/download/file.php?id=104426 这个脚本。这是pdf
<user8888> 就opera来说，脚本这个就是一个弱点，firefox通过油猴可以支持userscript.org下面的脚本，chrome可以直接支持，opera似乎有点不同
<CyrusYzGTt> kenifanying§ ,,, deb系的包名和内容跟 rpm系的有区别的，，
<iGoogle> CyrusYzGTt: lol 那包，其他好多系统没。。
<kenifanying> CyrusYzGTt, 我挺喜欢yum的whatprovides这个功能的
<iGoogle> 是其他的名字
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ ,,，， 看来 与fedora无缘了，，前面的那个包就有，，
<kenifanying> CyrusYzGTt, apt-get 跟aptitude还不能够找到类似用法
<Evan-Ubuntu> 不容易，进来了
<CyrusYzGTt> kenifanying§ ,哦
<CyrusYzGTt> kenifanying§ apt有的，，上次这里还说了，，问 iGoogle
<user8888> iGoogle: 那个不错哦，上次就有一个flv，一直找不到好的下载方法\fs21
<iGoogle> CyrusYzGTt: 你可以找xx，他知道是啥包。或者，你可以改脚本，不显示气泡通知就是。
<kenifanying> iGoogle, 求apt同yum whatprovides的用法？
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ ,,好吧，，
<iGoogle> aptitude就好用。 kenifanying
<kenifanying> iGoogle, 不要告诉我apt-file
<iGoogle> kenifanying: 等你熟悉了aptitude，你可以bs其他的包管理。
<user8888> 也是通过flvcd.com这个来分析下有几个flv段组成的，然后才下载了，用firefox的那个vediodownhelper
<kenifanying> iGoogle, 有些命令跟包对不上号
<ofan> yoooooooooo
<kenifanying> iGoogle, aptitude search /apt-cache search 都找不到
 * ofan 低价出售米国高速VPN,SSH
<iGoogle> user8888: 是阿。因为www:mechine不支持js。所以只能这样。
<iGoogle> kenifanying: 你需要找啥。举例
<tenzu> ofan: 擦, 还在这儿卖呢
<ofan> tenzu:
<ofan> tenzu: 不让卖？
<iGoogle> user8888: fetch-link.pl http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTMzMDIwMTEy.html|grep -o 'http.*[0-9]\{2\}集'|cut -f 1|perl -e 'while(<>){`flash-down.pl $_`;}' 你看下，这是什么
<sevk> iGoogle,啥网址吆? 战士 - 第01集 - 2009 - 电视剧 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<tenzu> ofan: 能, 您继续
<kenifanying> iGoogle, 比如，n久以前，我不懂java，然后网上看到过javac的命令，然后我想知道这个命令是对应哪个包，怎么做？
<user8888> 既然igoogle对opera很熟悉，那最好了
<kenifanying> iGoogle, 用aptitude/apt-get
 * ofan 低价出售米国高速VPN,SSH
<iGoogle> kenifanying: 没安装前，那只能apt-file。
<CyrusYzGTt> kenifanying§ yum whatprovides "/usr/bin/javac"
<iGoogle> 你这不是找包。是找命令
<user8888> iGoogle: 批处理下载youku的flv？\fs21
<kenifanying> iGoogle, 所以说还没有yum whatprovides的功能
<iGoogle> user8888: 这是下某网页的全部集
<user8888> iGoogle: 这样倒数挺好用\fs21
<iGoogle> kenifanying: apt-file不就是嘛
<kenifanying> iGoogle, 没那么直观……
<iGoogle> kenifanying: 那你不会直接输入javac？ bash会提示你安装什么软件的阿。
<iGoogle> 还要啥包管理哦
<iGoogle> 直观不
<kenifanying> iGoogle, debian squeeze没有提示的
<iGoogle> 那可怜了
<kenifanying> iGoogle, 只有command not find
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 哪个奸夫
<sevk> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 请教virtualbox下联网问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359089 主机win7 客机ubuntu 联网方式：NAT 请指教怎样设置主机中的VirtualBox Host-Only Networking 和Ubuntu IP THX！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 nonebody — 2011-12-27 21:34
<snugglecat> Evan-Ubuntu, 奸夫?? 谁是淫妇
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ Evan-Ubuntu
<snugglecat> 为什么这么说
<iGoogle> kenifanying: 看那边。
<user8888> iGoogle: 问下，userscript.org上面的一些脚本，如果要在opera下面用，是否需要自己改动才行？\fs21
<kenifanying> iGoogle, ubuntu下面？
<iGoogle> user8888: 不熟悉。是那种脚本？
<kenifanying> iGoogle, 貌似得安装一个不知道叫什么名字的程序才能够有那个提示
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 有啥典故么
<iGoogle> kenifanying: 当然是。
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ..不知道，，问问而已
<iGoogle> 系统自带的。 kennyluck
<snugglecat> 埃文 ubuntu 怎么就奸夫了
<snugglecat> 哦
<user8888> 比如这个
<snugglecat> Evan-Ubuntu, 奸夫， 淫妇呢
<kenifanying> iGoogle, 我的debian 是从最小化安装的，不知道那叫什么功能
<iGoogle> kenifanying: 这我也没注意过。
<iGoogle> ● as ~ibash
<iGoogle> i   bash                            - GNU Bourne Again SHell
<iGoogle> i   bash-completion                 - bash shell 的可编程完结
<user8888> http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/47636
<sevk> user8888 ⇪ t: Keep Tube: Download Youtube Videos in HD and convert them to MP3 , Dailymotion, Vimeo, Megavideo, Metacafe, Google, Yahoo, Spike, Myspace, Facebook, Veoh, Break, Current, Redtube videos and more! for Greasemonkey
<iGoogle> 仅仅这2个相关的包
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 想不明白
<iGoogle> Download Youtube Videos的哦。 user8888 那就是一句话的啊。
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 哦，，
<iGoogle> 网上到处都是。最简洁的，一句话搞定的。 user8888
<user8888> 不是吧？
<snugglecat> 为啥啊， 勾起我的好奇心， 却无任何解释
<user8888> iGoogle: 不是吧？\fs21
<iGoogle> 当然是。
<user8888> iGoogle: 看来是我out了，对脚本不太熟悉，\fs21
<iGoogle> 虽然我开始那也算一句。 :D
<iGoogle> 国外的网站，解密啥的，不如中国的。解析很简单
<user8888> iGoogle: 因为我看脚本里面有许多语句\fs21
<tenzu> iGoogle: 神, 你把麻花疼的扣扣密码破了吧
<iGoogle> 没那工具。
<kenifanying> tenzu, 用csdn,天涯的号应该可以试出一批可以登录的……
<iGoogle> user8888: 精华，通常只有一两句的
<iGoogle> CyrusYzGTt: 下次，我把libnet-dbus的依赖去掉算了。
<tenzu> kenifanying: 我只是想看看神的功力
<user8888> 不过，你说opera好用，这好像还是不对吧\fs21
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 哦。。
<user8888> iGoogle: 就比如屏蔽广告\fs21
<iGoogle> user8888: 自带屏蔽嘛。
<user8888> iGoogle: \fs20 adb可以直接订阅，opera应该不行吧\fs21
<iGoogle> 订阅啥？
<iGoogle> rss?
<user8888> iGoogle: \fs20 china block list什么的\fs21
<iGoogle> block哦
<iGoogle> @@
<kenifanying> iGoogle, 过滤规则
<iGoogle> 这的确没人搞。因为基本不需要
<iGoogle> 自动屏蔽的，够用了。
<iGoogle> 如何要屏蔽细节，可自己写规则。
<kenifanying> tenzu, 我等2b青年是一个一个的试，不知道高手是怎么用程序印证密码可不可以登录的……
<iGoogle> 比如字符广告等
<snugglecat> @饭否阿范：我突然就把“坑爹”的下联对出来了：“蒙牛”
<tenzu> kenifanying: -_-|| 太累, 我懒得试. 试成功了也没什么用
<kenifanying> snugglecat, 08年后就基本不敢喝纯奶了，要喝就喝酸奶
<user8888> iGoogle: 另外，firefox下面的scrapbook可以直接保存当前的网页，有些有用的网页直接保存下来，opera似乎也没法弄吧？\fs21
<kenifanying> tenzu, 去学校的机房，一推下机连邮箱都不退出的……
<iGoogle> user8888: 你多试试。啥都知道了。这些哪里要插件。
<snugglecat> 酸奶就安全了？ 不是更担心么
<user8888> iGoogle: 另外，opera怎么实现代理自动切换？就autoproxy这个插件的功能\fs21
<kenifanying> snugglecat, 酸奶，不是酸饮料
<snugglecat> 酸奶本来就用菌的。 你怎么知道不是大肠杆菌么
<lolicon> snugglecat: ...
<iGoogle> 通常pac，自己动手。
<user8888> iGoogle: 这到面前也行\fs21
<snugglecat> 酸奶??
<iGoogle> 所以嘛。喜欢折腾的，用Op。
<iGoogle> 自己定义按钮，菜单啥的。都自己搞
<Terry> fedora 16装到我的上网本，屏幕上有噪点。。
<MeaCulpa_> 美国税法规定凡是在美国长期居住的人，不
<MeaCulpa_> 管是美国公民还是持有美国绿卡的外国人，在海外(也就是在美国之外)拥有5万美元以上的
<MeaCulpa_> 资产，或者储蓄在1万美元以上都要跟美国政府申报。
<user8888> iGoogle: 不过，总的来说，opera缺乏好的插件机制的情况下，功能上面和firefox和chrome这些还是有点距离的\fs21
<lolicon> iGoogle: 还在 fvwm ？
<MeaCulpa_> 哇，很多肉身翻墙的不是要吐给美国zf了么
<user8888> 虽然opera自带的mail、irc、新闻组等功能确实不错
<MeaCulpa_> user8888: Opera的插件机制其实是最强的
<user8888> 其实最重要的，opera不是开源的
<iGoogle> user8888: 功能，，你安装一个试试。说了，fx插10个，也不如op强大的阿。
<lolicon> iGoogle: 还在 fvwm ？
<iGoogle> 完蛋了。不开源
<iGoogle> lolicon: 在gnome
<MeaCulpa_> user8888: Chrome还不存在，FF还在爬的时候，Opera上插件已经3D加速了
<iGoogle> 3d?
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 是啊
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 你没见过么
<iGoogle> 吹没边了吧
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 真的阿，hoho
<iGoogle> 你啥3d
<kenifanying> iGoogle, 不开源是硬伤o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: QtOpenQL算不算~~
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: :)
<iGoogle> 这啥。
<iGoogle> 没见过
<MeaCulpa_> GL Binding, Qt搞的
<iGoogle> 那也和op无关
<MeaCulpa_> 但那之前我记得我也看到过有3d加速的op插件
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 但op至少能和其进行数据交互
<user8888> iGoogle: 哈，不开源是短处。我现在opera是拿来做备用的。目前是firefox、chrome、opera
<lolicon> 以前不喜欢Qt 的主题样式
<iGoogle> user8888: 开源了，估计就死了。
<MeaCulpa_> chromium这算开源...
<iGoogle> 都被chrom抄那么多东西
<lolicon> 现在Qt可以直接用gtk风格。。碉堡了。。。
<MeaCulpa_> 没见chromium出点啥变种
<user8888> iGoogle: \fs20 opera的插件机制很强大吗？我下载过一个电子书的插件\fs21
<kenifanying> MeaCulpa, 360极速浏览器……
<iGoogle> user8888: 那种插件，和fx的，有些不同的。我从来不用插件。
<user8888> iGoogle: 你推荐几个opera的插件看看，也增强一下我的opera的功能\fs21
<iGoogle> 都是为了漂亮，搞些插件
<user8888> iGoogle: 是啊，差别很大\fs21
<Evan-Ubuntu> opera插件貌似可以独立于opera运行
<user8888> Evan-Ubuntu: 是的\fs21
<iGoogle> 比如imagepreview吧。就预览图片的。鼠标移动上去，就显示。
<user8888> iGoogle: 对消费者来说，开源的比较放心\fs21
<kenifanying> MeaCulpa, 我几个同学觉得sougo变得很难要，我给他们推荐chrome，他们说不要谷歌这些外国的东西，然后用360极速浏览器，我就无语了……
<lolicon> opera现在用Qt几
<user8888> iGoogle: 这样就不担心该软件以后没有后续版本\fs21
<iGoogle> user8888: hoho 好吧
<snugglecat> opera 现在不用 qt 了吧
<iGoogle> lolicon: 自动选择的。qt gtk xlib
<lolicon> iGoogle: ....
<iGoogle> 系统带啥，就使用啥。 lolicon
<lolicon> iGoogle: Qt4 写界面太爽了。。
<iGoogle> 俄，球猫也搞界面了阿。
<lolicon> iGoogle: 作业。。
<iGoogle> qtcreator?
<iGoogle> 啥专业？有这作业？
<lolicon> iGoogle: 有些作业要求有图形界面。。。
<lolicon> iGoogle: linux 下写好，windows下编译
 * iGoogle 其实dephi写界面，最容易。
<iGoogle> lolicon: 哦
<lolicon> iGoogle: 信号插槽机制很好用，Qt自带的工具库也很方便
<iGoogle> lolicon: 信号槽，最被人骂的嘛。最慢了。 lol
<iGoogle> 和callback不是一个级别的。速度方面
<lolicon> iGoogle: 一般界面不需要高性能
<iGoogle> 那当然
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg:  gutenberg.org 真给力 ， 现在改看拉丁文原版书了。
<alvin_rxg> Title: Project Gutenberg - free ebooks
<iGoogle> 通常不需要
<lolicon> iGoogle: 我都是把算法写好封装成一个模块，然后化半小时用designer画窗口，然后再把两部分连起来。。
<ofan> 用代码画窗口的撸过
<Kandu> c1x 改進真大 XD
<iGoogle> lolicon: 你这样工作，似乎浪费了qt的开发工具。gtk才这样搞。
<ofan> 改的很多
<iGoogle> ofan: 有xml的界面库，浪费？
<lolicon> iGoogle: gtk实在学不会。。
<ofan> iGoogle: 你手写xml?
<iGoogle> lolicon: 是累赘些。只是用perl-gtk写，就简单很多。
<iGoogle> ofan: glade嘛
<lolicon> iGoogle: perl 更加学不会
<iGoogle> ～～
<ofan> 不用
<iGoogle> ofan: 你扮蛮。
<lolicon> iGoogle: ee 现在怎么不用 fvwm 了》
<iGoogle> 动态界面，才写代码画
<ofan> qt也可以用xml创建窗体，不过没用过‘
<iGoogle> lolicon: . 机器飞快的。没必要了嘛。
<Kandu> c1x 有多綫程 utf 邊界檢查支持啦
<iGoogle> lolicon: 而且，我那config，已经精简到头了。稳定了。多年不改 :D
<lolicon> iGoogle: ...
<ofan> c1x新增太多了，我还没仔细看
<yunfan> iGoogle: 怎么这频道的log 到09年都没有的？
 * Kandu 重學 c 和 c++ 去
<Kandu> yunfan: 呃，剛你下綫了
<Kandu> yunfan: 大概 08 年來 irc 的
<iGoogle> yunfan: 记得一直有。
<yunfan> Kandu: 是么 我大概是07年
<iGoogle> Url错了？
 * kenifanying 教育网的网速……总算把opera下下来了……
<yunfan> iGoogle: 但是我去那个 irc.ubuntu.com目录下找 一直找到09年12月的都没有
<yunfan> 10年开始有了
<iGoogle> 额。tiny那url？
<yunfan> 是阿
<iGoogle> o 说之前哦。
<yunfan> 那之前的记录在哪里有？
<iGoogle> 那估计是，chanserv被他们踢了。后来我去邀请来的。
<yunfan> 我要找几个人
<iGoogle> 那不知道了。
<lolicon> ...
<yunfan> 擦
<sevk> 新 窗口管理器 • Openbox 与DOCKY，CAIRO-DOCK的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359092 运行DOCKY或者CAIRO-DOCK之后，周围会变黑，浏览器也不能全屏。请大家支招。。。。 运行CAIRO-DOCK之后会有下面的提示 warning : (cairo-dock-opengl.c:cairo_dock_initialize_opengl_backend:171) couldn't find an appropriate visual, trying to get one without Stencil buffer (it may ca …
<yunfan> Kandu: 你是怎么想到混进来的呢
<iGoogle> Don Losses @Losses_don  is now following you
<kenifanying> iGoogle, 你骗我，用opera打开sina一堆广告……不是默认屏蔽广告吗？
<Kandu> yunfan: 以前都在 irc 上混，後來聽說 ubuntu-cn 就進來了
<iGoogle> kenifanying: 右键，选择屏蔽，一个图片一个图片点掉就是。就记住了。
<iGoogle> 可以通配符的
<kenifanying> iGoogle, ……没有快速的方法？
<iGoogle> 没现成的数据
<yunfan> Kandu: 额 那你什么年代上irc的
<Kandu> yunfan: 忘了，大概 07 08 年左右吧
<yunfan> Kandu: 额
<kenifanying> iGoogle, 我11.60怎么右键没有屏蔽选项？
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 为嘛叫 gutenberg.org...
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 他们暖气24小时开的……
<Jagdwurst> -.-
<kenifanying> iGoogle, 终于找到了……
<Kandu> yunfan: 呃，查了下，是 10年才進 ubuntu-cn 的
<iGoogle> kenifanying: 额。60的，真没了。。。
<kenifanying> iGoogle, 空白的地方，右键才有……
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 上图书馆蹭暖气去了，不知道今天几个小时一班车...
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 这几天应该是平时的车时吧
<iGoogle> 啥。我哪里都没看到。
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 不是
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<alvin_rxg> hannover 是的
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 大概要到 1 月初才能恢复
<alvin_rxg> 好晚啊
<yunfan> Kandu: 那你以前混什么频道
<Kandu> yunfan: 以前，瞎混
<Kandu> yunfan: 那時主要想學學英語什麼的
<Kandu> yunfan: 據說 irc 老外多，於是來了
<yunfan> Kandu: 额 我是注册了个icq
<Kandu> yunfan: 我也聽我哥說的註冊了個，後來都忘了用戶名了
<yunfan> Kandu: ha
<yunfan> Kandu: 你还有哥？？
<Kandu> yunfan: 一個表哥，離我家一橋的距離
<yunfan> Kandu:  你果然是住在水边阿 都用桥做单位
<CyrusYzGTt> 桥的长度可是不同的。。
<Kandu> yunfan: 確實是一橋麼，他就在橋另一邊，我就在這邊
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 我怎么想起 你在那边，我在这边，，
<CyrusYzGTt> - -
 * Kandu 睡覺去，各位晚安 XD
<mayli> fckdjjl
<yunfan> 好了 在下那个log
<yunfan> iGoogle: 是从 2011-11-04号开始的 那天你干啥了
<sevk> 新 因特网相关软件 • 大家帮帮忙吧。。。关于google的 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359094 出于各种原因，google离开了我们。。挺可惜的，但没办法，手机用的android，邮箱gmail，还在google+上看笑话，reader上看新闻。。。越发离不开了，长城墙的功力越发精进了。。。可怕。以前可以改hosts文件，改dns防污染，或者用https …
<yappy> 有木有 cli 的 rss 阅读器？
<CyrusYzGTt> mutt不是么
<yappy> mutt 有这本事？
<yappy> 是 mutt 好用还是 mailx 好用？功能一样吗
<CyrusYzGTt> ..其实我也不清楚，，我是 按照 TB..同理可证。。
<alvin_rxg> 同理可证…… =.=!
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 你真是坑爹阿
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ .. 不是么，， TB比较强大，，那么mutt比TB强大，，
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 你就是坑爹
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 好吧，，
<alvin_rxg> lain 是女的，同理可证 CyrusYzGTt 也是女的
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ .. 我的 lain木有任何关系啊。。
<yappy> TB 是啥
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ .. 我跟 lain木有任何关系啊。。
<alvin_rxg> 都是人类的关系
<CyrusYzGTt> TB=thunderbird
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ ..好吧。。
<jiero> 我现在期待。。。笔记本用AMOLED 屏幕
<jiero>  ...
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ 同理可证，， 地球人都是女的，，木有一个男的
<knownbad> TB = the Bible
<jiero> alvin_rxg: ... 你是女的
<alvin_rxg>  :|
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 猜到了？
<kenifanying> yappy, 试试nrss
<yappy> kenifanying: 哦，好
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  。。。宅女
<alvin_rxg>  :S
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: tb不是淘宝么
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  不开玩笑。你有成为女性的可能。
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 你的可能更大
 * knownbad 摸摸 alvin_rxg 胸部
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 不是，
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 为什么？我都那么多照片公布了。
<alvin_rxg> 因为你比较有钱，更可能做个 变性 手术. xD
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 。。。
<knownbad> 那没钱的自宫？
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 你比较有想要变性的可能
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  :D
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 我随意了
<alvin_rxg> 你随意
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 我就是不男不女的。
<jiero> knownbad: 自宫做不成女。
<jiero> knownbad: 否则变性手术干嘛的。
<knownbad> 再插只玉米棒。
<jiero> knownbad: 对了。。。女变男的变性手术怎么做。。。
<jiero> lol
<knownbad> 拿屁股肉重造？
<jiero> knownbad:  直接不要了。
<knownbad> 反正得用人工勃起。
<yunfan> knownbad: 还有后面么 省了套套钱
<jiero> knownbad: 心变男就好了
<jiero> yunfan: 要是有个人从男变女又反悔了，再搞女变男。。。
<jiero> lol
<s_cd> 你们这是怎么了，讨论起变性来了
<knownbad> 不行，变性是心里因素。  一定得有男性象征。
<jiero> s_cd: 文 alvin_rxg 怎么想
<knownbad> 那就留个洞放个插入式阴茎。
<knownbad> 无聊时可以自个插插。
<jiero> knownbad: 。。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: knownbad jiero 你们又在耍流氓
<jiero> 算了。
<jiero> 没意思。
<jiero> gebjgd: 什么耍流氓，只是好奇
<knownbad> 我是实话实说。
<jiero> knownbad: 流氓本质。
<knownbad> 还好。
<ishitcno1> hello world
<jiero> ishitcno1: farewell
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我的asus 11w
<fvw> 有用chrome的吗？
<fvw> 大家知道 linux下 滚轮的行数怎么调节哦
<alvin_rxg> 终于把boss干掉了
<fvw> kde有 gnome没找到
<fvw> CyrusYzGTt: 知道吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> fvw§ ..不知道，，你去首选项 看看，， 打开所有项目看看，，
<CyrusYzGTt> 洗洗睡。。
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<alvin_rxg> `xrandr -o 2`
<fvw> 没有
<nikerlong> abiword有没有jabref 插件？
<longxin> HI
<sevk> longxin, 好  ㍘ 
<ofan> !time
 * oink 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 12 月 28 日 星期三 00:04:22
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<longxin> ofan
<ofan> ...
<longxin> 好久不见
<hanc> hello
<sevk> hanc, 好  ㍘ 
 * CyrusYzGTt is back (gone 00:38:12)
<hanc> ºÃ
<longxin> 都睡了么。。
<hanc> 没
<CyrusYzGTt> 暂时不睡，，在听mop电台。。
<ofan> ...
<ofan> 又走了
<FrankLv>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY FrankLv Fr4nk
<alvin_rxg> wow 密码
<popolon> 太简单的密码!
<alvin_rxg> 不简单吧，大小写，数字，都有了
<popolon> 太段，还是登录一样的
<popolon> 所以，我猜测他害怕忘记密码，他的登录的密码都是这样的 ：）
<adam8157> gfrog_: 你发信抱怨了?
<sulit> no
<gfrog_> adam8157: 啥？ sunpinyin？
<adam8157> en
<gfrog_> adam8157: 么有，自己知道咋workaround就成了，懒得催
<gfrog_> adam8157: 纠结要不要收个山寨平板呢
<adam8157> gfrog_: 收到那个日本DD的邮件了, 他在追问为啥没人管
<adam8157> gfrog_: 不收
<gfrog_> adam8157: 想折腾下android玩玩，lol
<adam8157> gfrog_: http://beagleboard.org/bone
<sevk> adam8157,啥网址吆? BeagleBoard.org - bone
<gfrog_> adam8157: 啧啧，告诉他中国人死光了
<gfrog_> adam8157: 啥情况？ 开发板？
<adam8157> gfrog_: 嗯 淘宝有卖
<gfrog_> adam8157: 这玩意好贵啊
<adam8157> gfrog_: 感觉舒服, 而且全开源, 资源也多
<adam8157> 国内那些开发板花里胡哨 乱糟糟的
<gfrog_> adam8157: 看起来不太靠谱，还是先搞个山寨板儿玩吧，反正也才700羊不到，不想玩了还可以扔家里当像框
<adam8157> gfrog_: 你成天各种造  :)
<gfrog_> adam8157: 确实有点作儿。。。
<adam8157> 温拿
<gfrog_> adam8157: 主要起因是6寸kindle看扫描版的书不太给力，我在寻觅一个廉价解决方案
<gfrog_> adam8157: 屁，温拿就直接ipad了，谁还玩山寨
<adam8157> gfrog_: kindle fire
<gfrog_> adam8157:  fire分辨率多少？
<adam8157> 不知道...
<ofan> yooooooooooooooooo
<adam8157> gfrog_: 碎觉
<adam8157> bye
<gfrog_> adam8157_away: 跑的真快
 * sevk 3.0.0-14-generic #23-Ubuntu SMP Mon Nov 21 20:34:47 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
 * kk 3.0.0-14-generic #23-Ubuntu SMP Mon Nov 21 20:34:47 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 测耗电的东西很有意思
<alvin_rxg> 哦？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 结果也很出乎意料
<alvin_rxg> 能有啥意料的？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: asus atom才11w
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你猜猜amd apu多少ß
<alvin_rxg> “才” 是什么意思？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我一开始以为atom会有20w
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没想到atom更省电
<alvin_rxg> 你是说 cpu 11W ？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 整机
<alvin_rxg> 那又如何
<alvin_rxg> 本来就在它范围内的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: atom的上网本
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 用atom弄个下载机也是可行的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: amd apu 33w
<alvin_rxg> 什么乱七八糟的，说话没上下文的
<gebjgd> 测2004年的老爷机去
<gebjgd> 31w
<alvin_rxg> 你的笔记本应该配个40W的适配器，而不应该是90W的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 适配器向来要高于笔记本的正常功耗
<alvin_rxg> 40W 是比 31W 高呀。 :P
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不然就没法保证充电的时候 电流入电池了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 加上外设呢
<alvin_rxg> 真是的，也不知道你的状况，谁知道这 31W 是怎么样的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 就一台本子开机
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 所有的都是这么测得
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我的台式机才102w
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不算显示器
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: amd apu + 独显单硬盘
<alvin_rxg> cpu 频率？屏幕亮度？usb断电？其他？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 粗略一测就知道了.上下不超过3w误差
<alvin_rxg> ...
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: atom的机器竟然如此省电.没想到
<alvin_rxg> 笔记本又不是电灯泡，只有单一状态
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 峰值.开了很多东西14w不到
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 电磁炉绝对的电老虎啊
<Oolong> Hi
<kk> Oolong, 好  ㍚ 
<Oolong> 哈咯kk。。在忙什么呢。。
<gebjgd> Oolong: 那是机器人
<Oolong> 额。好吧。。抱歉。。第一次用这个聊天。。
<gebjgd> Oolong: 没关系.谁都有第一次
<gebjgd> Oolong: 我们都见证了你的第一次
<Oolong> 。。。。好吧。为什么这都几乎没有人说话？。是因为半夜了么。。
<knownbad> 不是，是我们不喜欢你
<Oolong> 只是因为我和机器人聊天了所以你们不喜欢我么。。
<knownbad> 我的话能信，猪都爬上树了。
<gebjgd> Oolong: 现在这里是国内的半夜
<Oolong> 你的欺骗之所以成功，是因为我信任你。
<gebjgd> Oolong: 所以人不多.只有我们在值夜班
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: knownbad 刚看完source code.感觉很不错
<Oolong> 哈哈。。没事的。有时候值夜班不也是一种乐趣么。
<gebjgd> Oolong: 我们天天值夜班
<knownbad> 当然好但你也太迟了吧？
<Oolong> 好吧。如果可以。我愿意来陪你们。。一样是时差党咯。。。。晕。。
<Oolong> 什么的源代码？。
<knownbad> http://gawker.com/5870580/jwowws-stick+on-bikinis-are-so-slutty-they-defy-physics
<kk> knownbad,啥网址吆? JWoww's Stick-On Bikinis Are So Slutty, They Defy Physics
<knownbad> 比基尼用贴的。
<Oolong> 好吧。如果这个涉及到你的隐私的话你可以不说。。
<knownbad> source code 是部电影。
<Oolong> 噢噢噢。。哈哈。。很棒的电影。。
<Oolong> 不过剧情似乎也没有多少牵扯到代码。。
<Oolong> - -。。源代码貌似是一个计划。
<Oolong> 或者叫项目名称。。
<knownbad> 反正科幻动作片就好。
<knownbad> 如有裸露更好。
<knownbad> 反正我是低级流氓。
<Oolong> 哈哈。。我晚上也载了部科幻《时间规划局》。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 买了个测电器
<knownbad> p3?
<Oolong> 测电器是什么？？？万用表么。。
<knownbad> 记录用电量。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 测耗电量的
<gebjgd> knownbad: asus那atom的本子才11w
<Oolong> 哦哦。。谢谢。。
<knownbad> 知道，但现代的家电用品都没完全断电的。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 2004的老本子31w. amd apu 33w. 2006年的amd本子竟然也才32w
<gebjgd> knownbad: 没有外设.台式机90到100w
<gebjgd> Oolong: 在哪儿?
<Oolong> 我么？。。我在厦门。
<gebjgd> 221.175.45.180
<Oolong> 铁通的IP地址定位不准确。
<gebjgd> Oolong: 这点上线厉害
<Oolong> 呃呃呃。。应该说这点上线苦逼比较准确点。。
<knownbad> 这我倒没测，我之测了电视电冰箱。
<Oolong> 初来咋到。。多多指导。
<knownbad> 还有老婆的按摩棒。。。。
<knownbad> 干嘛，打擂台？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 电冰箱?
<gebjgd> knownbad:太疼了吧
<Oolong> 。。。。。。。。
<Oolong> 你们是在做服务器托管的么？。
<gebjgd> Oolong: 显然你是.我们不是
<knownbad> 插了后得等个一个礼拜。
<knownbad> 这又不能一天来算。
<Oolong> 。。。。。。好吧。我也不是。。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 这倒是
<gebjgd> knownbad: 大件物品是应该测久点
<gebjgd> knownbad: 电磁炉真是电老虎
<knownbad> 是啊，而且电冰箱耗电和气温变化有关。
<knownbad> 但好似国内习惯用电磁炉呢。
<Oolong> 电磁炉相对省事吧。
<knownbad> 难怪掩了三峡来发电。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 国内都光波炉了
<Oolong> 光波炉唬人的。。
<knownbad> 不是，是因为没现代瓦斯管路又不方便抗瓦斯桶上楼。
<knownbad> 后来盖的大楼应该就用瓦斯了。
<knownbad> 什么是光波炉?  太阳能？
<knownbad> 红外线？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 瓦斯危险
<gebjgd> knownbad: 国内很久就用瓦斯了
<knownbad> 美国用瓦斯也没怎么危险，都有规划和法令。
<knownbad> 加州地震多还不是照用瓦斯。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 国内用瓦斯有20年了
<knownbad> 是有光波炉的，但是用红外线来保温
<Oolong> 恩。
<knownbad> 有些卫生规定得用高温保鲜。
<gebjgd> Oolong: 光波炉更省电
<knownbad> 不是也有红外线按摩的吗？
<Oolong> 好神奇。对电子产品一概不了解诶。
<knownbad> 经常电击头部会有帮助。
<gebjgd> 为什么擎天柱耍大刀了?
<Oolong> 这去问编剧可能对你会更有帮助。
<gebjgd> 电影那么多lenovo.超强了
<Oolong> 哈哈。。人家Lenovo有钱啊。。
<Oolong> 全球第二啊。
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: http://www.linux-magazin.de/NEWS/Raspberry-Pi-Linux-PC-fuer-20-Euro 之前你说的是这个?
<kk> Jagdwurst ⇪ t: Raspberry Pi: Linux-PC für 20 Euro « NEWS « Linux-Magazin Online
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 不是.dockstar
<Jagdwurst> 貌似不包括显示器  lol
<popolon> http://www.raspberrypi.org/
<kk> popolon ⇪ t: Raspberry Pi | An ARM GNU/Linux box for $25. Take a byte!
<alvin_rxg> Die fünf Euro teurere Version (für 19 Pfund, siehe Abbildung) bringt zusätzlich einen Ethernet-Port, zwei USB-2.0-Ports und doppelt so viel Arbeitsspeicher.
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 那比你的 dockstar 强
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我已经用了很久了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 而且我的是3个usb
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 为啥他说的话都不是我所期望的？
<Oolong> 你们都是做嵌入式Linux的？？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那个热量你也不知道如何
<alvin_rxg> 什么热量？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: dockstar一开始出来的时候33偶
<gebjgd> €
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你买了就知道了
<alvin_rxg> 什么热量？
<Oolong> 16英镑？。。包快递么？
<Oolong> 我觉得他应该是指发热量吧？
<alvin_rxg> 我很笨
<Jagdwurst> 卧春
<Oolong> 我也是。我一次近来这。
<alvin_rxg> 卧室一头答春绿
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 很多arm的芯片很烫
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 比如panda board.会不稳定
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 这些 arm 芯片谁产的? infineon?
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 不知道.什么厂商都有
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: linuxdevice上有
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 我们老板买了不少这些东西
<Jagdwurst> 那看来工艺要求不高哦
<Oolong> - -。。那Linux的移植会不会出现兼容性问题。
<gebjgd> Oolong: 不明白你的意思
<Jagdwurst> linux 是软件上的，只要给的芯片参数正确了，编译器不出错，一般不会有问题。
<gebjgd> Oolong: 和移植有什么关系
<Jagdwurst> 但不知道 arm 的芯片会不会有因为 pipeline 带来的 barrier
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 比如?
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: usb的效率?
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 一条指令已经进 pipeline 了并且解码完了，但它所需要访问的内存（或者 cache）变化了...
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 那样的话，常常需要用 nop 之类的来穿插在指令之间，浪费了周期
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 这种问题不会发生
<Jagdwurst> 至少 dsp 上是很常见的问题..
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 那个板子的效率就太低了
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 所以这类东西还是要看口碑
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 还没找到比dockstar好的东西
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 别的不是太热就是太贵
<Jagdwurst> 厂商都检验过的吧，因为热爆机的在德国应该不常见...
<Jagdwurst> 或者因为 esd 爆掉的也应该只是少数
<alvin_rxg> 不是吧，这时候 zdf 不放德国电影…
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 都是made in china的东西.说不好啊
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 不过那个半年前说就要量产了.到现在还没见到上市
<gebjgd> 另外内存小点
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 有电视看的孩纸真幸福
<gebjgd> 哈哈
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 你们那里应该有些台的
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: dvb-t
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 我的同学也在卡鲁
<Jagdwurst> 户外有源天线才收的到
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 有cable么?
<Jagdwurst> 买了一根超长的 monopol 天线，室内仍然啥也收不到
<Jagdwurst> cabel 贵啊
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 据说台很少
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: cabel的都是房子带了
<Jagdwurst> 又住在底楼， 没法户外接天线
<Jagdwurst> 偏偏我这里没有 coaxial cabel
<Jagdwurst> 之前连电都没有...
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 你用dvb-t什么都搜不到?
<Jagdwurst> 嗯
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 同轴电缆?
<Jagdwurst> 没有
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: saturn 1.5欧一根
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 我的就是
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 最便宜的那个就可以了
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 但是你的dvb能收cable么
<Jagdwurst> 我有电缆有屁用
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 没有插口?
<Jagdwurst> 没网络接进来
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 不是吧.....
<Jagdwurst> 电视线我搬家时候送了好几根了
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 不是像学生公寓那样的么
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 插上就有的
<Jagdwurst> 哪有这么好
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 你惨了
<Jagdwurst> 学生公寓有些是有天线的，
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 底楼没有阳台你还不能dvb-s
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 我也收不到
<Jagdwurst> 有些没天线的学生公寓，插了电视线也收不到 dvb 信号
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 没有朝东南的窗子
<Jagdwurst> 我这里是在两个信号的交界处，
<Jagdwurst> 本来就互相干扰，
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 卡鲁有dvb-t.但是和我这里一样,没有几个台
<Jagdwurst> 再加上底数
<Jagdwurst> 底楼
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 不过有zdf
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 搬家吧
<Jagdwurst> 这里一定要室外的天线才能收。
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 我这里就7个台
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: dvb.t
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: dvb-t
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 跟没有没有什么区别
<gebjgd> pro7都没有
<Jagdwurst> 呵呵，整个  bw 州也没  pro7
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 不是吧?
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: kable应该有
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 或者dvb-s
<Jagdwurst> dvbt 没有，不管哪个城市
<Jagdwurst> 不过有一堆教授在 swr 里工作的，经常能从他们那里听到 dvbt 的进展
<Jagdwurst> 其实给我一个 pro7 就已经够看了..
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 我也是
<Jagdwurst> 于是只能看书..
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 所以我那个同学要装dvb-s
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 不然他只能和他老婆演习造人
<Jagdwurst> 演习..
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 没电视也好.天天泡图书馆.
 * kk 3.0.0-14-generic #23-Ubuntu SMP Mon Nov 21 20:34:47 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 但是你用那个o2的上网卡不能voip吧
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: skype也不行吧?
<Jagdwurst> 原来以为不能
<Jagdwurst> 现在可以了
<Jagdwurst> 据说也只是在不久前才支持的
<Jagdwurst> skype 行
<Jagdwurst> 但别的 voip 还不能..
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 恩.我天天上skype
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 不过skype费用贵
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 和家里联系skype足够了
<Jagdwurst> o2 15€/GB ,  lidl 上网上 15€/5GB..
<Jagdwurst> 上网卡
<Jagdwurst> 早知道晩点再买用 lidl 了
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 我的funk radio uhr也买早了. aldi更便宜
<alvin_rxg> 那就退掉 o2 换 lidl 呗。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 退不了
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 能退，但设备要钱啊
<alvin_rxg> 我是说 Jagdwurst
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: Jagdwurst 那个usb棒不要钱吧
<alvin_rxg> 不是一个 sim 卡么？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不是,umts棒
<Jagdwurst> sim 卡和棒子
<Jagdwurst> 其实 sim 卡成本也是比较高的
<alvin_rxg> 棒子还是用之前的， sim 卡换 lidl 的呢？
<Jagdwurst> 不行...
<alvin_rxg> 不是吧……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 锁了sim卡
<Jagdwurst> lidl 也没客服
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 只能o2的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 还必须那张o2卡
<Jagdwurst> 我本来手机卡也想换 lidl 的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你自己的电话卡都不行
<Jagdwurst> 就是因为 lidl 没客服，拖到现在
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 现在广告里的也不错
<gebjgd> simyo fuyf
<Jagdwurst> 神马怪名字
<Jagdwurst> fishoneeyed: hallo world
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 就是广告介绍的那些
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 什么kabel 1介绍的
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: prosieben的卡
<Jagdwurst> 嗯，pro7 卡貌似还能用来看 pro7...
<gebjgd> ja
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 似乎是dvb-t
<Jagdwurst> ---不太可能
<Jagdwurst> dvbt 没好的天线收不到，况且横着插的卡，即使有天线，polarisation 也不对
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: ProSieben Mobile W-LAN Router 这东西总算普及了
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 之前国内禁止的
<gebjgd> http://www.prosieben.de/stick/produkte/web-tv-stick-1.1080539/
<kk> gebjgd,啥网址吆? ProSieben WEB & TV STICK
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: Mit dem digitalen Antennenfernsehen (DVB-T) kannst du über den ProSieben WEB & TV STICK und deinen Laptop überall fernsehen. Eine Empfangsprognose, wie gut der TV-Empfang bei dir zu Hause ist findest du hier!
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: dvb-t
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 你可以放弃了
<Jagdwurst> 晕，帯 tv 的 90€
<Jagdwurst> 纯上网的 14€
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 而且是dvb-t
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: münster根本不可能
<Jagdwurst> 还很贵。。
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 基本上就是抢钱
<Jagdwurst> 不光时间到了要断网，连流量超了也断..
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: gelsenkirche 比 münster 大?
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 我到了münster发现没有dvb-t之后.马上去买了usb的hybrid卡
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 不知道
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 啥是 hybrid卡?
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 支持dvb-t还支持模拟信号
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 可以把你的笔记本显示器变成电视机用
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 可以视频输入.接ps1 2 3
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 买的时候69吧
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 没办法.为了看pro7
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 只有kable上有pro7
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 然后你付钱开通了模拟信号?
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 没.本来就有
<Jagdwurst> ...
<Jagdwurst> 有这么好的事?
<fishoneeyed> Jagdwurst: hallo 哇
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 奇怪了.我遇到的房子都是本来就有模拟信号的
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: hallo 哇. 在哪儿米系呢
<Jagdwurst> 我住过的房子，只有学生宿舍有模拟..
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 在家里。今天吃的火锅。
<Jagdwurst> 求蹭饭
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 他老婆很漂亮的
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 心灵手巧型
<fishoneeyed> Jagdwurst: 好的，请你喝咖啡。
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 你见过我老婆？
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 梦里
<fishoneeyed> Jagdwurst: 再说，你吃你自己就顶饿了。
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 你老婆不错。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 谢谢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: android不能在linux下连本地网络上网
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 有解决办法么
<Jagdwurst> fishoneyed 造人去了?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: win下可以
<alvin_rxg> ?
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: ip转发..
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: usb口的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 就是你的手机连到电脑上.就能用电脑本地网络.这样链接速度快
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 而且不断
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: win下可以
<alvin_rxg> 不就共享网络嘛，方案有很多，自己 google
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 手机用pc的网络
<alvin_rxg> 对啊，eth -> wan, wlan -> lan. iptables 转发
<gebjgd> 不用无线
<alvin_rxg> yo？ 手机用有线链接？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 对
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 手机用usb链接
<alvin_rxg> 不知道
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不用无线
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 搞完老婆了?
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 那先你那么快。
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 哪像你
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 我现在没能力.又病了
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 你咋病了？
<gebjgd> 咳嗽
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你现在用的什么杀软?
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 上火了？
<alvin_rxg> 没
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 你不是linux吗？怎么还杀软？
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: android
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: android上没装?
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: iphone
<alvin_rxg> android 有病毒啊？
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 你的是iphone?
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 打算买一个。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 恩
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 还没想好。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 白给都不要
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 我倒是买了一个kindle。
<alvin_rxg> android 中毒了啥反应？
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 主要是不想折腾了。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 你买了iphone,我就户鄙视你
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不知道.没中过
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 如果以前，高低买一个android，现在没什么时间，折腾不起。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: android不需要折腾啊
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 我给老婆买的也是android
 * kk 3.0.0-14-generic #23-Ubuntu SMP Mon Nov 21 20:34:47 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<alvin_rxg> 那杀毒软件装来干嘛？
<alvin_rxg> 为了上第三方市场？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 第三方市场是什么?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 中文的那个安卓市场?
<alvin_rxg> p简单说就是非 google 的软件仓库。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 很早就上了
<alvin_rxg> 那你装杀毒软件吧，我不需要
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: google里的软件仓库也会有莫名其妙的软件
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 早就上了杀软了
<alvin_rxg> 我就那么几个破软件，我不需要。
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 你这样就属于折腾。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 我老婆从来不折腾
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: iphone没啥优势
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 我暂时不想折腾，所以先不买了。
<alvin_rxg> 他在说你，没在说你老婆
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我用什么都折腾
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: iphone没有键盘
<alvin_rxg> 穿衣穿鞋都折腾？
<Jagdwurst> 2,7k/s 的下载速度，又回到从前 56k 拨号的年代了。。。
<Jagdwurst> 那时下载个 qq 5MB 花上半个小时到一个小时的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 恩
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 2,7k 还不如用 netuclub 呢
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 不知道 netzclub 能不能用在我的棒子上
<alvin_rxg> 这是个问题。 =.=
<alvin_rxg> 不过 netzclub 也是 o2 网络的
<Jagdwurst> 下载个 12MB 的 pdf 要花一个半小时...
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 试试呗
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 反正不要钱
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 过完节就去申请
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 它说要回它的 sms 还是怎的=
<Jagdwurst> =
<Jagdwurst> ?
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 不知道.我给老婆申请了.还没用呢
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: gebjgd: 好像说第二个月起要回复 sms , 否则就被禁用了..
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 有这事?
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 我好几个月了，一个都没回，账户里都没钱咋回短信…
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 有道理
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 它网上说第一个月不用回，第二个月起就要回了...
<alvin_rxg> 至今只发来了1个广告，还是它自己的，说加5块钱用 netuclub 的 pro tarif
<Jagdwurst> ...
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 说是这么说，没错。但问题是它没发来广告呀……
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 我帮你试试看
<Jagdwurst> 嗯
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 用老婆的上网本
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 我靠.竟然可以
<Jagdwurst> 好吧，过两天我就去申请
<Jagdwurst> 不知道有没有什么负面的影响，
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 我也不知道
<Jagdwurst> 比如过两个月收到催钱的信...
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 反正认出来netzclub了.
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: prepaid.怎么催钱?
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 不是有些什么 mitfahren 的网站，注册会员后就给你发催钱的信
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 很多的，周围的人都知道
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 没遇到过
<alvin_rxg> 上联：坑爹     下联：蒙(mēng)牛
<Jagdwurst> 你那个 e 怎么打出来的?
<Jagdwurst> 看来我也要映射几个键了...
<Jagdwurst> aeiou 都加上长音标记
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: charmap 里找的。 德语键盘没上头平线的吧……
<Jagdwurst> ...
<Jagdwurst> 自己 xmodmap。 我的  <>| 键就拆开 map 到了 ,.- 上
<alvin_rxg> àáâ
<Jagdwurst> 否则没外接键盘还不能写程序
<alvin_rxg> ạ̣̣
<alvin_rxg> ä
<alvin_rxg> 这个可以 ä  : altgr+ü a
<alvin_rxg> ã
<Jagdwurst> 我只需要打那两个长音的， 再加上 v
<alvin_rxg> 两个？
<Jagdwurst> 五个
<Jagdwurst> 也许加上 y
<alvin_rxg> 哦，找到了 shift+altgr++ a
<alvin_rxg> ā
<alvin_rxg> ǎ
<alvin_rxg> shift+altgr+ä a   => ǎ
<Jagdwurst> ǎ 是尖的还是圆的?
<Jagdwurst> 我这里出不来
<alvin_rxg> 放大了看是尖的
<Jagdwurst> 我这里 shift+altgr+ä 出来的是 ^
<alvin_rxg> 6.7kB 的图片  http://uploadpie.com/ThWsw
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 哦，忘了说了，别开 nodeadkeys
<Jagdwurst> 不开 nodeadkeys 什么都出不来
<alvin_rxg> =.= 不是吧？
<alvin_rxg> setxkbmap de => 可以的啊
<Jagdwurst> 不可以
<Jagdwurst> 大概是我  xterm 的原因
<alvin_rxg> 键盘还能不一样？
<Jagdwurst> 或许 gtk 的可以
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 我是 roxterm
<alvin_rxg> gtk2 的
<Jagdwurst> 果然
<Jagdwurst> gtk 就行
<alvin_rxg>  :|
<Jagdwurst> 我现在 windows 下也用 nodeadkeys 了，不习惯 deadkey ..
<Jagdwurst> windows 下也把 <>| 拆了绑到 ,.- 上了
<Jagdwurst> 之前刚搬家时候没外接键盘闹的
<alvin_rxg> 呃。
<alvin_rxg> windows 下也有 nodeadkeys ?
<Jagdwurst> 自己写程序绕过了
<alvin_rxg> 哦… - -
<Jagdwurst> 和那个输入法做在了一起，反正 windows 下我随时都开着自己的输入法
<alvin_rxg> 嗯
<alvin_rxg> 还在 black lake，这状态感觉太强大了……  207kB http://uploadpie.com/yxvEM
<alvin_rxg> 我这 fighter 这么强，拿了个睡眠杖子干嘛…
<Jagdwurst> 一开始那根 50 发的睡眠杖子巨有用
<alvin_rxg> 飞弹吗？我现在远程攻击的杖子4根……
<Jagdwurst> missle 倒没啥用
<alvin_rxg> 外加原始那个冰球，和刚捡的睡眠杖子
<Jagdwurst> 只能用来拆箱子
<Jagdwurst> 但sleep 还是很有用滴
<Jagdwurst> 一下睡一大片
<Jagdwurst> 像在 blacklack 外面那层，远远的就能睡上一大片
<alvin_rxg> 唉？还以为就睡一个……
<Jagdwurst> 而且dc和等级无关
<alvin_rxg> sleep(2) 这个2是说法术等级咯？
<Jagdwurst> 嗯
<kk>  06:23
<Jagdwurst> 一开始全靠捡这个杖子...
<Jagdwurst> 不过有点看人品
<alvin_rxg>  :|
<Jagdwurst> vlc 做 phono 后端太容易挂...
<alvin_rxg> 不会的吧..
<Jagdwurst> vlc 和曾经的 mplayer 一样，极其容易挂
<Jagdwurst> 教授上课做演示的时候也挂的一塌糊涂
<alvin_rxg> 为难了，捡了件衣服，ac 8+1，现在穿的是加尔南那边偷来的 ac 6+2, heal+2, weight 9.0
<Jagdwurst> ...
<alvin_rxg> 教授的？
<Jagdwurst> ？
<alvin_rxg> 你说教授上课演示呀
<alvin_rxg> heal +2 大致没用，血多也没怎么 heal。重量是个问题……
#ubuntu-cn 2011-12-28
<badboyz> hi
<kk> badboyz, 好  ㍠ 
<badboyz> wednesdya
<badboyz> 没人？
<badboyz> is anyone here?
<kenifanying> badboyz, 大家都在睡觉估计
<badboyz> kenifanying, 哦
<badboyz> 。ping
<badboyz> PING :none.freenode.net
<badboyz> ...
<zoong> badboyz:...
<badboyz> ...
<badboyz> .time
<zoong> badboyz:Wed Dec 28 08:56:05 2011
<snugglecat> kenifanying, 你跟他磨机什么
<kenifanying> snugglecat, 之前刚进来，不知道他在自言自语
<snugglecat> kenifanying, 他会磨死你的
<kenifanying> snugglecat, ……
<snugglecat> 你我可是不敢惹他了
<kenifanying> snugglecat, 没关注过他，不了解
<snugglecat> 好吧，只是提醒你一下而已
<kenifanying> snugglecat, Thanks……
<snugglecat> :)
<snugglecat> kenifanying, 如果你不是新来的， 你应该知道， 他总改名字。 之前是LOL_, kerm..
<kenifanying> snugglecat, 诶……有印象了，名字改太多了，记不住
<snugglecat> 呵呵
<snugglecat> :)
<kenifanying> snugglecat, 记得LOL_，
<snugglecat> :)
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • arch安装slim后启动花屏 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359106 Code: pacman -S xorg slim 然后修改rc.conf后重启花屏，按ctrl+alt+f1 f2 f3…………都黑屏，只有光标在闪，但是输入用户名密码还能登录，reboot还能重启。 网上看还需要xorg-xconfigure，但是我这里根本提示无命令啊。怎么办各位大虾们？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 …
<MeaCulpa_> --
<badboyz> http://qing.weibo.com/1668300824/63704018320009lr.html
<kk> badboyz,啥网址吆? 生菜的围脖_新浪轻博客_Qing|轻松分享你的兴趣
<longxin> ???
<badboyz> http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/large/6d04fca5jw1doft76gjjxj.jpg
<badboyz> http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/large/6d04fca5jw1doft76rfecj.jpg
<badboyz> http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/large/6d04fca5jw1doft76rmh1j.jpg
<badboyz> http://qing.weibo.com/1974152033/75ab2b61320008de.html
<kk> badboyz,啥网址吆? 巴黎的一组清新美图_旅游摄影画报_新浪轻博客_Qing|轻松分享你的兴趣
<fxzyubuntu> aa
<kenifanying> kk, 咋不把badboyz的ip直接ban掉呢？
<kk> kenifanying, 也许是不可能的。  ㍡ 
<badboyz> kenifanying, ?
<kenifanying> kk, 鄙视你kk
<kk> kenifanying, 响应。  ㍡ 
<badboyz> kenifanying, 为啥ban我ip
<knownbad> 刷屏
<kenifanying> kk, 你觉得呢？
<kk> kenifanying, 可以。  ㍡ 
<ofan> http://baroque.me/
<kk> ofan,啥网址吆? BAROQUE.ME
<MeaCulpa> .
<kk> 新 C/C++/Java • 有关codeblocks+wxWidgets编写的程序移植问题，请教各位兄弟姐妹啊！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359113 我在win7下用codeblocks+wxWidgets+libctb-0.16编写了串口调试助手程序，并成功移植到了ubuntu11.10下的codeblocks，同时编译成功，但是只能通过codeblocks来运行，无法双击打开/bin/Debug目录下的可执行文件，终端也 …
<MeaCulpa_> 我擦，忘了Disable SELinux
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 嘿嘿
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 还没来上班？
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 这不是在上班么
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋君
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 真人明年来
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 老美一水的perl真恶心，模式匹配，hex转char还有专门函数...咱awk printf多古典
<adam8157> roylez: 在家
<eexp> MeaCulpa_: 又吹低档次的awk
<roylez> adam8157: 懒蛋
<eexp> 他们都在家。 roylez 可怜不
<roylez> eexp: ee，我诺基亚手机终于无压力上twitter了
<adam8157> roylez: - -
<roylez> eexp: 我10点刚到公司...
<eexp> 额。你换手机了？
<roylez> eexp: 没换
<MeaCulpa_> eexp: :)
<jiero> is there a local music player ?
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 怎么上的？
<jiero> roylez:  乐乐竟然上推了。
<huntxu> roylez: 土豪你n9了啊
<MeaCulpa_> 我webos还不爽，黑莓也不爽
<jiero> roylez: 真的？
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 昨天发现有新的破解可以破c5，然后改了host文件，gravity直接连
<huntxu> roylez: 樂樂
<huntxu> roylez: 這個名字好
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 哦，不错么
<eexp> roylez: twitter很没劲的。都是闲言碎语的。我很久没去看过了。就看到疼疼一个人得吧。
<roylez> eexp: 渣神不会手机上推
<MeaCulpa_> eexp: twitter上的中国人都是废了力上去的，不休闲
<eexp> host 就可以？给我host 试试。
<eexp> MeaCulpa_: 也是
<roylez> eexp: 你用nokia？
<eexp> 不爽
<huntxu> TAT
<MeaCulpa_> 东方日报：韩国LG南京工厂圣诞过后爆发大罢工。原因是8000名中国工人不满厂方偏袒韩籍员工，不获发年终奖。 http://is.gd/xDMrFj
<huntxu> 罪惡的op
<eexp> host 不是通用的嘛
<MeaCulpa_> huntxu: R.I.P.
<roylez> eexp: 我的hosts文件是 hosts.sis ，不会解包
<MeaCulpa_> 真高端，都破host了
<eexp> 啊。这啥格式哦
<roylez> eexp: 挪鸡鸭格式
<eexp> host用nslookup刷，刷了也不行的。
<eexp> ～
<huntxu> roylez: 有工具解壓的嘛
<eexp> MeaCulpa_: 可以sohu在家。我要去罪恶的ibm上班。
<roylez> huntxu: 懒得看
 * eexp 其实可以不上班。
<jiero> eexp: 。。。
<roylez> huntxu: 手机我难道还当电脑维护不成
<huntxu> 土豪露財了
<jiero> roylez: 恩。
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 二货老美脚本要在Linux上跑ksh... 我zsh无压力，SLED表示ksh被symlink到了bash...
<huntxu> roylez: 現代手機本來就是電腦了
<eexp> huntxu: 你今天咋又被踢了哦。
<jiero> roylez: 是的。
<eexp> 可怜的
<roylez> huntxu: c500，不如你的 nexus 拉风
<MeaCulpa_> eexp: 特殊情况
<jiero> eexp: 他倍我勾引了
<eexp> jiero: 谁
<eexp> 乐乐？
<huntxu> roylez: 按年紀算，eexp得用1110
<MeaCulpa_> 还是Veer拉风，我已经遇到三次地铁妹子搭讪了
<eexp> 打倒 nexus
 * MeaCulpa_ 还是Veer拉风，我已经遇到三次地铁妹子搭讪了
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: ...............
<jiero> MeaCulpa_ ...
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 你沒直接就送出去
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 尼玛
<MeaCulpa_> hiahiahia
<eexp> huntxu: 又乱说
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 你说了价钱她们马上就白眼吧
<eexp> 地铁妹子，请名词解释/  MeaCulpa
<MeaCulpa_> 你们那些货色只能吸引男人
<jiero> MeaCulpa_ 山寨价格吧。
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 没有阿，价廉物美不好么，老子还是多点触控呢
<huntxu> 因為桌面放的是老婆照片
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 就你拿女人用的东西
<eexp> MeaCulpa_: 赞，你每次10点触控吧。
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 我买了左手版鼠标了，明年带来单位显摆
<eexp> 10个地铁妹子？
<jiero> MeaCulpa_ 你是白色的？
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 黑的，lp的白色
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: ha? 说的我都想买veer了
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 我只在地铁用，移动在地铁信号不好，Veer联通地铁专用
<huntxu>  adam8157 你那苦逼相，用veer也不會有人搭理的
<roylez> adam8157: 你果然饥渴得厉害
<eexp> adam8157: 可怜的
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 我一个手掌可以完全遮住Veer
<jiero> adam8157 。。。
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: ... 我给你快递点A片吧
<adam8157> huntxu: 嗯?
<jiero> adam8157踢了这群人。。。
 * roylez 准备看戏
<eexp> MeaCulpa_: 我以为你10点触控，是点10个妹子。sorry
<eexp> adam8157: 你咋又挂机2个
<roylez> eexp: 10点触控是5个妹子好不好？神不识数真麻烦
 * adam8157 事实上 让我耿耿于怀的是, 上次在机场被一个韩国萌妹子搭讪, 后来问我借手机用, 后来就没有后来了...
<eexp> huntxu: 你最近很背哦。小心说话。
<jiero> adam8157。。。
<eexp> roylez: 你说的是上面？ lol
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 不是4的倍数么
<huntxu> adam8157: 手機被借走了？
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: ........
<adam8157> huntxu: 看到我的手机, 诺基亚黑白屏, 后来就没咋说话了...
<eexp> MeaCulpa_: 奇特的4的倍数
<huntxu> 明明就是3
<roylez> adam8157: .....
<jiero> adam8157 用黑白屏幕诺基亚当礼物到是不错。
<eexp> jiero: 你这抠门的。自己用高级的，送礼用黑白的
<jiero> eexp: 。。。
<jiero> eexp: 打电话用阿。1
<jiero> eexp: 送就送便宜的。
<roylez> jiero: ee说得对
<jiero> roylez: 。。。送了我这个，人家也就是卖了吧。。。
<jiero> lainme:  哟。在这里好久不见。
<lainme> jiero: 恩。是啊
<eexp> MeaCulpa_: 完蛋了。你说的，都被人监视了。
<roylez> lainme: 好久不见
<jiero> lainme: 在家过新年？
 * jiero 想要知道有没有 chrome 用的 本地音乐播放管理？
<lainme> roylez: 主席好
<lainme> jiero: 是啊
<lainme> roylez: 还是说不要再叫主席了？
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 不google music?
<roylez> lainme: 欠我的照片拿来
<jiero> lainme: 你叫他乐乐看看他会踢不。
<lainme> roylez: 没有
<eexp> jiero: 有web端的。mpd
<jiero> MeaCulpa_ 不是美国人 而且这次我想要播放本地文件
<tenzu> roylez: 主席早安
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 本地的用桌面的播放器不好么~
<jiero> eexp: 那个还是其他软件作后端阿。我看这浏览器也可以当播放器用的。
<roylez> lainme: ....
<roylez> tenzu: 猪猪早啊
 * tenzu 拜神拜大仙
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: gmusic美国人才能用？
<adam8157> huntxu: 门萨那种东西没意思的
<jiero> tenzu: 腾腾
<eexp> 你看，疼疼不twitter了
<adam8157> tenzu: momo
<tenzu> roylez: 正在越狱, 激动啊
<jiero> MeaCulpa_ 不是吗？
<jiero> tenzu: 。。。
<tenzu> jiero: yo!
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 哦...我那时候可能翻墙了，忘了
<tenzu> adam8157: yooooooooo!
<lainme> tenzu: iOS 5?
<tenzu> lainme: 5.0.1, iphone4
<eexp> jiero: 没后端，网页怎么有权限操作本地文件哦。
<roylez> tenzu: .... 找个学生来干啊。搞砸了让他挂科
<eexp> 不可能嘛
<jiero> eexp: 可以阿。都可以直接文件管理的。
<tenzu> roylez: 这...女学生搞不了这技术活
<eexp> ftp那样？
<eexp> 文件浏览？
<huntxu> adam8157: 我也就隨便那麽一考而已
<huntxu> adam8157: 好貴 =.=
<huntxu> adam8157: 你要把他理解成兒時的夢想
<jiero> eexp: 恩。
<roylez> tenzu: .....你居然只用女学生
<eexp> 那也是起了服务啊。 jiero
<adam8157> huntxu: 多少钱
<tenzu> roylez: 那个jp vpn在手机上用, 速度很不错
<huntxu> adam8157: 260
<jiero> eexp: 哦。不知道了。
<eexp> jiero: 没服务，也不可能操作本地文件。
<tenzu> roylez: 男学生写paper, 只有女学生有空
<roylez> tenzu: 我不用啦。手机用host文件twitter无压力
<adam8157> huntxu: 还好嘛... 除了里面那些英文词汇的题, 其它难度不大...
<huntxu> adam8157: 考吧，北京應該有人，反正中國的組織剛成立不久，很多不完善
<huntxu> adam8157: 沒有，全是選圖填空而已 =.=
<roylez> tenzu: 早知道有这么多女学生可用，我也当叫兽去了
<eexp> roylez: 啥兽
<lainme> roylez: ……
<adam8157> huntxu: hah? 它网站的题有词汇的啊...
<jiero> roylez:  你的slide太耀眼了。。。
<roylez> lainme: 仰慕我吗？
<huntxu> adam8157: 40題，忘了20分鐘還是30分鐘
<roylez> jiero: 废话
<lainme> roylez: 是啊。远大的理想
<adam8157> huntxu: 有例题没有? 发来看看
<huntxu> adam8157: 要避免語言帶來的問題啊，hk也是圖形題
 * eexp 发现乐乐又口渴了
<roylez> lainme: 是啊，没理想的男人是渣啊
<huntxu> adam8157: 網上有個30多題的iqtest，差不多就是那樣子
 * roylez 远目
<adam8157> huntxu: 那就好, 可以考一个糊弄人... 每年要交会费么
<jiero> roylez:  恩。。。
<jiero> roylez: 能告诉我你的理想马。。。我没找到额。
<huntxu> adam8157: 要，所以我才要拖到過年
<eexp> jiero: +
<eexp> 我也想知道
<adam8157> huntxu: 每年多少...
<roylez> jiero: 小破孩不懂
<huntxu> adam8157: 貌似也是200上下吧
<lainme> jiero: 刚才说了。“早知道有这么多女学生可用，我也当叫兽去了”
 * jiero 看着 roylez
<huntxu> adam8157: 暫時活動都不多
<jiero> lainme: 。。。是那个阿。。。
<eexp> 这就是理想啊。。。。叫兽
<adam8157> huntxu: 还要会费...
<roylez> adam8157: 什么会费？
<adam8157> roylez: 门萨
<tenzu> roylez: 别跟我抢
<roylez> adam8157: 唉
<adam8157> roylez: ?
<tenzu> roylez: 你去祸害NK妹子去
<eexp> 疼叫兽
<huntxu> adam8157: 黨都有會費
<MeaCulpa_> 交兽
<huntxu> tenzu: 疼博士
<jiero> tenzu:  学生疼教授
<tenzu> eexp: 拜神
<adam8157> huntxu: 所以我团员都不是
<tenzu> huntxu: 拜胡须
<jiero> adam8157 握握手
<tenzu> jiero: 你给我介绍几个女学生吧
<adam8157> jiero: momo
<jiero> tenzu: 。。。
<roylez> adam8157 huntxu 曾经看过一期肥橙勿扰，一个门萨的悲剧男
<adam8157> roylez: 嗯 看过
 * jiero 开溜
<roylez> tenzu: 你们天大的暖气足啊。我当年上自习都去天大
<huntxu> roylez: 門薩男裏面也有帥的好不啦
<roylez> huntxu: 但是都悲剧
 * jiero 喜欢e16的杀死窗口条目命名： Annihilate
<huntxu> roylez: 你想說我是例外麽？
<roylez> huntxu: 我想说的是“你死定了”
<MeaCulpa_> 还有暖气...真开心
<adam8157> huntxu: 小悲剧
<huntxu> adam8157: roylez  = =
<tenzu> roylez: 惭愧, 我没去过隔壁上自习
<tenzu> roylez: 我对不起nk啊
<MeaCulpa_> 不算啥
 * MeaCulpa_ 以前的大学，别的学校都慕名前来--跳楼
<tenzu> MeaCulpa_: 也有跳湖的
<eexp> nk nake?
<MeaCulpa_> tenzu: 淹死太痛苦了...
<eexp> 都啥学校，这么有特色。
<tenzu> eexp: 你这鸟语水平见长啊
<MeaCulpa_> lol
<eexp> 只是鸟语水平
<tenzu> MeaCulpa_: 冬天掉下去不会那么痛苦, 比如现在
<eexp> 冬天？
<cloudsben> #tenzu
<tenzu> eexp: 一个冰窟窿
<MeaCulpa_> tenzu: 低温瞬间刺激造成心脏骤停？
<tenzu> cloudsben: 嘛?
<eexp> 别人割脉，都温水泡，才不痛苦
<MeaCulpa_> tenzu: 低温瞬间刺激造成心脏骤停？和跳楼一个机制
<tenzu> MeaCulpa_: 这算没什么痛苦的死亡方式吧
<tenzu> eexp: 神你懂的真多啊
<MeaCulpa_> tenzu: 也不是，恐惧阿
<MeaCulpa_> tenzu: 据说跳楼的很多是被吓死的
<eexp> tenzu: 你宅男？电视都不看
<cloudsben> tenzu,
<eexp> 恐高的，不能跳楼
<tenzu> 我反正不敢跳
<cloudsben> 哦，原来可以直接补全
<eexp> MeaCulpa_: 你还是药物安眠，最不痛苦。
<cloudsben> tenzu, 原来可以直接补全
<cloudsben> 补全是直接m那个人吗？
<eexp> cloudsben: 那是 /msg xxx
<cloudsben> 还有其他命令吗？
<eexp> 还有 /kick #ubuntu-cn adam8157_away
<cloudsben> 原来还有/msg 命令
<adam8157> eexp: 干啥干啥
<cloudsben> 这个命令是做什么的
<eexp> 举例嘛
<cloudsben> 踢出
<cloudsben> ？
<eexp> 这命令，表示你喜欢 adam8157_away
<adam8157> eexp: ...
<MeaCulpa_> -_-!
<cloudsben> 哦，原来如此
<cloudsben> You're not a channel operator
<cloudsben> 我kick 不行
<cloudsben> 呵呵
<adam8157> cloudsben: 那就是踢人...
<cloudsben> 哦
<cloudsben> :-)
<Kandu> 那叫踢蛋蛋
<cloudsben> 原来eexp骗我了
<cloudsben> :-)
<eexp> 还可以 /mode #ubuntu-cn +b *!~clould*@* 这个是提升权限的。
<eexp> 你不能kick就是没权限
<eexp> 就像chmod +x xxxx
<lotcor>  o
<lotcor> a
<lotcor> q
 * kk 3.0.0-14-generic #23-Ubuntu SMP Mon Nov 21 20:34:47 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<adam8157> eexp: ä½ ...
<adam8157> Kandu: 最近越来越不像话了你 heng
<eexp> 94 Kandu 你敢挑战 adam8157.
<eexp> 不老实
<cloudsben> OK,我注册了，是不是在服务器都可以用这个名字了
<cloudsben> 这么多管理员
<cloudsben> 如何成为管理员
<eexp> 这nick估计没人用。中间带了不好的单词。你要邮件确认一次才生效。
<cloudsben> 我邮件确认完了
<cloudsben>  Thank you for verifying your e-mail address! You have taken steps in ensuring that your registrations are not exploite
<Kandu> adam8157: 去，這叫心口如一。我把你當作蛋蛋，就叫你蛋蛋
<Kandu> eexp: 你說是不?
 * adam8157 我佛慈悲
<cloudsben> 我晕，这就给人踢出了
<kk> 新 C/C++/Java • 今天刚发现ubuntu下安装的codeblocks居然没有资源编译器，谁知道应该加载哪个？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359124 刚把程序执行搞好，准备给可执行文件换个图标，发现codeblocks里的settings->compiler and debugger里Global compiler settings中的Toolchain executables下的Resource compiler里居然是空的，这个地方应该选择哪个呢？  …
<cloudsben> 我现在还没搞明白/msg的作用是啥
<MeaCulpa_> 哈哈
<cloudsben> 谁给个网址，列出的命令啥的啊
 * MeaCulpa_ 左手版蝰蛇到货
<cloudsben> 前面没有名称的，直接*是谁发的
<MeaCulpa_> cloudsben: 自己
<MeaCulpa_>   /me
<cloudsben> 原来如此
 * cloudsben test
<cloudsben> 真是这样
<cloudsben> 还有啥其他命令
<cloudsben> 就像我这里显示的红字就是用/msg cloudsben ?是吧
<cloudsben> cloudsben,
<cloudsben> djjd
<cloudsben> 你们没告诉我用/help 都能查到
<cloudsben> 晕
<Kandu> adam8157: 哼，壞蛋蛋
<cloudsben> 问下，还有其他的给力的中文irc频道？
<cloudsben> Kandu, 你怎么给adam发的命令
<Kandu> /msg adam8157 蛋蛋
<Kandu> cloudsben: ^
<adam8157> Kandu: 我佛慈悲
<zxrlha> /msg Kandu 这个是什么？
<Kandu> zxrlha: 私聊
<kk> 新 软件/网站开发 • 写程序经常出bug吗？来分享一下吧 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359127 一个分享和跟踪bug的小众社区，欢迎菜鸟和大牛们加入。。 http://bugsir.com 统计信息: 发表于 由 dmn12 — 2011-12-28 11:56
<jyfl987> adam8157_away: 以后杀人时候多想想老衲
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/110603-tcpip-over-lego-model-train
<kk> roylez,啥网址吆? TCP/IP over Lego model train | ExtremeTech
<WiiW> s irc |
<kk> : irc irc新手资料 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/IRC%E5%9F%BA%E6%9C%AC%E5%91%BD%E4%BB%A4%E8%AF%B4%E6%98%8E
<jyfl987> roylez: 你也订 HN?
<roylez> jyfl987: 我看这个2年多了好不好
<jyfl987> roylez: 连你都看 hN 诶，我一下子没优越感了
<roylez> jyfl987: 你记性不好
<jyfl987> roylez: ?
<roylez> jyfl987: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/878470a3tw1dohjazlty3j.jpg
<roylez> lainme: http://img.ffffound.com/static-data/assets/6/f6e113308fd86614e8fa0691f074f9b299225bec_m.gif
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • gnome3 有没有 gnome2 那样的 clearlooks 主题？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359128 如题。也许是我太保守，不过我习惯了 gnome2 的那个清爽主题。 gnome3 我删了 gnome-shell。 统计信息: 发表于 由 alober — 2011-12-28 12:13
<roylez> tenzu: 会玩篮球不？ http://jandan.net/2011/12/28/arcade-basketball.html
<kk> roylez,啥网址吆? 600多分，疯狂篮球机[v]
<tenzu> roylez: 看完以后不敢说自己摸过篮球
<roylez> tenzu: http://i.imgur.com/0WCqA.jpg
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/yaaCn.png
<roylez> lainme: http://imgur.com/7DaZB
<kk> roylez,啥网址吆? imgur: the simple image sharer
<roylez> palomino|working: http://imgur.com/dfSFV
<kk> roylez,啥网址吆? Good Guy Jesus - Imgur
<snugglecat> 等了那么久，怎么还没见中国版的 google + 啊
<snugglecat> Baidu+ 要努力了
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> 今天网络不好，，整天断网，，
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 怎么还没见 baidu+ 出来啊。 等了好久了
<snugglecat> 还没山寨出来么
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ..不是已经有了么，，
<CyrusYzGTt> Q+也有了。。
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 网址呢
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, Q+ 不是和 g+ 一样的吧
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 不清楚，，自己去问，
<snugglecat> 看了啊， 貌似不是一样的
 * luoshupeng hello
<luoshupeng> hello
<kk> luoshupeng, 好  ㍥ 
<luoshupeng> 好
<luoshupeng> 这是我第一次在IRC上发言，还不怎么会用了
<alpha080> 想要买个veer 4G,谁来个靠谱的店家？
<luoshupeng> topic
<luoshupeng> 为什么我没法查看/topic
<mayli> luoshupeng: /win 1
<mayli> alpha080: 入手须谨慎
<alpha080> mayli:为啥？
 * CyrusYzGTt nvidia 驱动 for linux出 295.09了。。
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马蹦一个
<mayli> alpha080: 不免要折腾，我周围有俩同学买了，每天就是折腾了
<alpha080> 不怕折腾，再说，也就刚开始折腾下不就得了？
<alpha080> 咋会每天都折腾？？
<mayli> alpha080: webos现在还是玩具居多，不如android实用
<alpha080> 了解，偶只要gmail,能翻墙，打字速度快点，能看看视频，能上qq即可
<alpha080> 准备给老婆大人用的
<alpha080> 她手机快挂了。。。
<WiiW> s irc | luoshupen
<kk> WiiW: irc irc新手资料 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/IRC%E5%9F%BA%E6%9C%AC%E5%91%BD%E4%BB%A4%E8%AF%B4%E6%98%8E
<mayli> alpha080: 还好吧，免不了折腾
<alpha080> 这个，大不了折腾我。。
<alpha080> mayli: 有比较靠谱店家否？
<alpha080> 偶这儿没实体店卖这玩意儿
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • 浙大饮水机能卖萌，我们Ubuntu也能卖萌！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359136 人类已经阻止不了这个卖萌的世界了！ sendpix0.jpg 微博地址：http://weibo.com/u/2635259652 统计信息: 发表于 由 cqcyj222 — 2011-12-28 13:30
<chinesedragon> 大家都用什么irc客户端呢？
<ofan> weechat
 * ofan 低价出售VPN，SSH
<alpha080> ofan: 还在卖啊。。。无人问津？
<ofan> > '低价出售VPN,SSH ' * 20
<alpha080> ofan: 话说在这儿卖就是悲剧吧？你该到qq上卖才对啊
<alpha080> for i in rouge[0,20]: print '低价出售VPN,SSH'
<kk> ofan , ' 广告 ' * 20
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 干，中彩了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ?
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 可能RHEL被我测到defect了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 锤蛋蛋
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 麻烦那，又要多折腾丑陋恶臭的RHEL
<yappy> 请教如何在 redhat 9 下安装 华为 ec169 无线上网卡？
<Ian|zh_CN> ...
<kenifanying> yappy, 还有人用这个古董……
<kenifanying> yappy, 很简单，换fedora 16, ubuntu 11.10,或者 debian squeeze/wheezy/sid, 立刻搞定……
<GodFox_> irc://www.qtopia.org.cn:6667
<qinglingquan> xb
<MeaCulpa> .
<richard_ma> Linux下的文本文件到Windows下看换行有问题，有什么工具能把Linux下的换行符替换成Windows下的？最好是Linux命令行下能用的，我想写个脚本批量转换
 * MeaCulpa  进windows给鼠标升Firmware...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 渣
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 图片看看
<yappy> richard_ma, sed or vim
<huntxu> richard_ma: dos2unix
<qinglingquan> linux不用grub的话是不是需要安装到主分区？
<richard_ma> yappy: sed -e 's/$/\r/' somefile 这个我试了 ，不行啊
<yappy> richard_ma, unix2dos
<MeaCulpa> richard_ma: awk '{sub(/$/,"\r")};1'
<richard_ma> huntxu: ubuntu下没有这个包
<richard_ma> MeaCulpa: 我去试试
<yappy> richard_ma, 如果sed不行，那一定是你先不行。
<huntxu> richard_ma: 反過來，不知道了
<MeaCulpa> richard_ma: sed 's/$'"/`echo \\\r`/"
<MeaCulpa> yappy: 不是sed不行，是你的这个写法依赖高版本sed
<richard_ma> yappy: ftp会不会自动调整这个换行符？
<lotcor> windows下面是\r \n吧
<richard_ma> yappy: 我的sed是4.2.1
<LOL_> 今天没太阳
<yappy> richard_ma, 总之，sed 一定行。
<richard_ma> lotcor: 是的，Linux下是\n
<MeaCulpa> richard_ma: 那这个应该可以 sed 's/$/\r/'
<MeaCulpa> richard_ma: 你什么shell
<richard_ma> MeaCulpa: zsh
<MeaCulpa> echo最保险
<richard_ma> MeaCulpa: 这个和shell还有关系？
<MeaCulpa> richard_ma: sed "s/$/`echo \\\r`/"
<MeaCulpa> richard_ma: 用了echo了自然和shell 有关系
<MeaCulpa> 还是awk好哇
<huntxu> 又吹awk
<lotcor> 直接８进制也可以
<richard_ma> MeaCulpa: sed图个简单省事啊
<MeaCulpa> richard_ma: 推荐你进了windows再转
<MeaCulpa> richard_ma: 那样会方便的多得多的多
<yappy> 华为ec169无线在fedora 16下能用，那如何提取它的驱动以便redhat 9使用呢？请方家指教！
<richard_ma> MeaCulpa: 我希望在Linux下完成这个工作啊
<MeaCulpa> 毕如awk 1, 毕如 sed -n p
<richard_ma> MeaCulpa: 因为数据平时都存在Linux上
<MeaCulpa> richard_ma: 奇怪的需求，数据当然是在读取的时候才会被读取者依照自己喜好改变
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 炼狱蝰蛇左手版，娃哈哈
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 多少钱？
<richard_ma> MeaCulpa: 是这样的，我用bash写了一个脚本，随机生成数据。这个数据需要在Linux和Windows下分别使用，我就想做成两个版本的保存，分别放在两个目录下。为了能在Windows下用，我想用个工具在生成的时候就转好
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 225
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 3k dpi 红外线感应器
<roylez> 果然是有钱人
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 还没想好买啥键盘
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你说茶轴比较适合初用者？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 对，我的是茶轴
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 如果用那叽里呱啦的青轴呢
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 或者毫无感觉的黑轴？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我现在觉得黑轴可能比较适合吧
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 如果有红轴就买红轴
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 黑轴作用力小，卖的也便宜
<MeaCulpa> 红的不是停产了么
<MeaCulpa> 黑轴构造简单，貌似便宜
<MeaCulpa> 我终于用上人体工学鼠标了...可惜现在不打游戏了
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • 一对一可靠真实美女漂亮收费真人QQ视频表演2667127011 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359144 收费真人QQ视频表演2667127011 统计信息: 发表于 由 q1720342219 — 2011-12-28 14:31
<lotcor> ......
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 红的是最新品种，白轴才要绝种了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 哦
<MeaCulpa> 淘宝上，mini键盘，500以下的，都没红轴
<MeaCulpa> 等发工资了
<lotcor> 白轴伤手吧?
<palomino|working> 我用的青轴的 , MeaCulpa
<roylez> palomino|working: 哇，质量真好。马蹄子都踏不坏
<palomino|working> .......
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: 是不是作用力很大
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: 声音很响亮？
<palomino|working> 不大吧.. , MeaCulpa
<palomino|working> 挺响的 , MeaCulpa
<palomino|working> 周围同事，天天听我噼里啪啦 :D , MeaCulpa
<roylez> palomino|working: 马踏键盘
<palomino|working> 给他们枯燥的工作增添些许的声音 , MeaCulpa
<qinglingquan> 硬盘单装linux是不是要划分主分区啊？
<qinglingquan> 刚买了块硬盘想单装linux，原先是双系统。
<mengfei> 就用两个主分区好了，一个/分区，一个交换分区
<mengfei> 不过还是双系统的好，
<qinglingquan> mengfei: 想两个系统分开，主硬盘linux，光驱位windows.
<richard_ma> MeaCulpa: 原来是ftp对这个换行符做处理了，现在用scp直接复制过去就行了，todos能解决换行符的问题，相当于unix2dos
<qinglingquan> mengfei: 平时windows用的少
<MeaCulpa> richard_ma: :)
<MeaCulpa> richard_ma: ftp 我永远binary模式
<richard_ma> MeaCulpa: 恩，这点以后我要注意了
<mengfei> 我两台机子都是双系统，也不怎么用windows，不过我都是windows装在主分区，linux装在逻辑分区，并且linux只分一个/分区一个交换分区,所有资料放在逻辑分区（ntfs分区，两系统共用），总共4个分区
<richard_ma> mengfei: 以后/分区出问题，/home的数据就废了，推荐把/home单独分出来
<ofan> > '低价出售VPN,SSH ' * 20
<richard_ma> ofan: 每月20么？
<mengfei> home分区没资料，只有刚下载回来时放在里面，然后就移动到资料分区了
<ofan> 9RMB/m
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 又喷RHEL哪？ lol
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: :)
<qinglingquan> 打算分 "/boot / swap /tmp /home /var" usr分区应该没多大必要吧？
<richard_ma> mengfei: ：）
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 继续，其实我都不用RHEL的，哈哈
<ofan> 只分一个区的撸过
<richard_ma> qinglingquan: 看需求，我一般就单分 / /boot /home swap
<lolicon> qinglingquan: 除非你做服务器
<richard_ma> qinglingquan: 桌面分成这样肯定够用了
<qinglingquan> richard_ma: 我是刚买的500G的硬盘想但装linux，现在用的刚做完备份。
<lolicon> richard_ma: 我就分一个 / 。。。 内核放在 windows 的FAT区上。。
<richard_ma> qinglingquan: 分这四个够用了
<mengfei> 分区分多了利用率就低了，我500G硬盘现在都不够用了，
<ofan> 服务器也只分一个的撸过
<lolicon> 不过我用 lvm 。。
<richard_ma> ofan: 。。。。。
<richard_ma> lolicon: 。。。。。
<ofan> 谁了解python
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • 5分钟搞定Conky配置 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359150 Conky.tar.gz 先上图吧 1. 打开终端输入 sudo apt-get install conky，conky就安装好了。 2. ~/ 下会多出一个叫 .conkyrc 的隐藏文件，这就是conky的配置文件，把附件conkyrc中的内容复制进去就好了 3. 还有一个附件叫 clock_sev.lua，conkyrc 要引用到它。把 clock_sev.lua 放到任 …
<ofan> __import__的globals参数到底有个鸟用
<qinglingquan> 如果不安装grub 把什么安排在主分区合适？
<ofan> 个垃圾py文档说了跟没说一样
<mengfei> 分区少就全用主分区也没事
<richard_ma> qinglingquan: 这个应该无关紧要吧，我一般/boot是主分区，/ /home swap全部放在逻辑分区
<lolicon> qinglingquan: 把windows 安排在主分区最合适。。
<richard_ma> qinglingquan: 主分区最多只能有4个
<qinglingquan> richard_ma: lolicon:哦，明白了。如果不用grub，只需要boot分区在主分区就可以了，对吧？
<mengfei> 我在虚拟机里装的arch linux就全用的主分区，／，swap
<lolicon> qinglingquan: 你不用grub怎么启动。。。。
<richard_ma> qinglingquan: /boot也可以放在逻辑分区的，都没关系
<qinglingquan> richard_ma: 哦？可以没有主分区？
<richard_ma> qinglingquan: 你打算用lilo？
<qinglingquan> lolicon: 单linux可以不需要grub的吧？
<richard_ma> qinglingquan: 逻辑分区是在主分区基础上建立的
<mengfei> 没有grub怎么启动，肯定要的
<lolicon> lolicon: 那你怎么启动，，，
<lolicon> lolicon: 你用 loli？
<qinglingquan> richard_ma: 是扩展分区吧
<lolicon> ..
<lolicon> qinglingquan: 你用 lilo ？
<richard_ma> lolicon: loil。。。。。
<richard_ma> lolicon: 萝莉
<mengfei> 用lilo很少吧
<mengfei> 现在新一点的都是grub2了
<richard_ma> mengfei: 觉得grub自从进入2代以来，臃肿了
<qinglingquan> lolicon: 单linux不需要lilo或者grub的吧？
<Kandu> richard_ma: vim 版 :)   vim -e 檔案名 <<<"e ++ff=dos"$'\n'"w %-dos"$'\n'q
<mengfei> 我老机子上还是用的grub4dos这个比grub好用
<lolicon> qinglingquan: 肯定需要啊。。。
<richard_ma> qinglingquan: 我的是单Ubuntu，但还是装了grub，默认的
 * lolicon 用 grub4dos
<richard_ma> Kandu: 谢谢，vim还能这么用。。。。第一次见
<qinglingquan> lolicon: 等等，我看看手册
<richard_ma> qinglingquan: 你装的什么发行版？
<qinglingquan> richard_ma: gentoo
<richard_ma> qinglingquan: 绝对有这一步
<mengfei> gentoo默认是grub
<richard_ma> 后面还配置menu.lst呢
<mengfei> 手册上
<mengfei> 我也试过gentoo，不太好用，主要是要编译，另外软件少
<richard_ma> qinglingquan: 你内核熟了么？我数次编译内核，最后都panic。只有用genkernel才能用
<richard_ma> mengfei: 软件不少啊，就是看着机器刷刷刷编译，硬盘狂转，有点心疼
<mengfei> 我编译内核一次通过，我只改了声卡和文件系统的支持
<richard_ma> mengfei: 我改了文件系统，其他都没动。。。。
<mengfei> 好多被masked了
<qinglingquan> richard_ma: 我也不熟，主要就是要先清楚自己的硬件，其他的一般好搞定。
<qinglingquan> richard_ma: 有两点没弄好，一个是kms打开好像屏幕间隔闪动，再就是风扇老觉得没停过。
<jiero> 驱动一直是问题呢
<jiero> 就是这样吧
<jiero> 我发现我的主板的散热扇好大好大。
<richard_ma> qinglingquan: 这块不知道是不是问题所在，自己搞出来的多少都有点缺陷，边用边改吧
<qinglingquan> :)有控制风扇转速的我没试过.
<qinglingquan> richard_ma: 其他的暂时还算可以.
<snugglecat> 美国和欧洲的人民，每天都盼望着接触到主体思想的光辉，但大资本家不允许他们学习主体思想，他们只能在报纸上看到朝鲜在主体思想上取得的光辉成就。世界是你们的，你们应该好好学习，尽快让美国和欧洲的人民也能够自由地学习主体思想。
<mengfei> qinglingquan, 你gentoo中用什么桌面环境？
<richard_ma> snugglecat: 。。。。。。
<snugglecat> :)
<snugglecat> 朝鲜的课文
<qinglingquan> mengfei: 哦,我用的窗口管理器-xmonad,以前用的fvwm
<lolicon> richard_ma: 你panic显示的是什么啊。。
<xiangfu> qinglingquan, depends on your hardware: /sys/devices/platform/applesmc.768/fan1_manual and /sys/devices/platform/applesmc.768/fan1_output
<lolicon> richard_ma: 搜索 kernel seed
<richard_ma> lolicon: 好几次了，在不同机器上做的，没记下来
<qinglingquan> mengfei: 你呢?
<lolicon> richard_ma: 心疼硬盘狂转的，用tmpfs
<snugglecat> 金正日爷爷最后说：“我的工作还很紧张，全世界都需要我，也需要你们。美帝国主义在台湾的走狗陈水扁正在积极策划侵略中国，中国人民是我们的友好邻邦，当年美国入侵中国时，我们朝鲜人民曾经给予他们无私帮助，中国人民现在还是感恩的。现在，朝鲜人民又担负起了保卫中国人民安全的责任，我们一定要打败美帝国主义在台湾的
<snugglecat> 走狗，把一个完整的台湾交还给中国人民。你们有信心吗？”少先队员们都满怀信心地答道：“有主体思想，就有信心！”
<mengfei> 我用的lxde，登录管理器一开始用的slim，不过用slim启动就没有重启，关机选项，所以后来直接startx
<richard_ma> lolicon: 那不需要大内存么？
<qinglingquan> mengfei: 我也直接startx:)
<lolicon> richard_ma: 需要
<jyfl987> roylez: MeaCulpa 有没有 类似 2html那种工具 把文本转换为彩色图的
<lolicon> mengfei: 有重启关机
<lolicon> mengfei: 不过要 root 密码
<mengfei> 我的lxde上面直接没有，直接startx就有
<jyfl987> eexp: 有没有
<roylez> jyfl987: 不知道
<jyfl987> roylez: 呃呃额
<roylez> jyfl987: 找ee写一个
<snugglecat> 求真相。 朝鲜课文说的是真的么
<lolicon> mengfei: 关机重启我都用shutdown的。。。
<jyfl987> roylez: 那太扯淡了 算了 我转成html 再找个长抓图的工具
<lolicon> snugglecat: 真的
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 好的，谢谢
<snugglecat> 有机会移民朝鲜
<snugglecat> knownbad, 你们美国人民真可怜啊 ”这个月的工作太繁忙了，世界的和平都需要我们朝鲜来维护，我们不能把其他国家的人民扔下不管啊！美国资本主义的头目布什，为了获得继续压迫美国人民的机会，找到了朝鲜，希望朝鲜帮助他压迫美国人民，但我们怎么能够答应呢？但是布什这个资本主义的头目，还是获得了日本帝国主义走狗的帮助，
<snugglecat> 再次镇压了克里领导的国内人民的起义。布什之流做了这么多罪恶滔天的事情，全世界人民是不会饶恕他们的。“
<snugglecat> knownbad, 克里领导的人民起义， 指的是什么
<snugglecat> 克里？ 那个副总统？
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 有没有用 Owncloud的？请教如何用它同步邮件？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359151 就是类似 icloud一样。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 KOSKERS — 2011-12-28 15:06
<jyfl987> snugglecat: 克里是布什追求连任的时候 跟他竞选美国总统的那位 长得跟驯鹿的脸一样
<snugglecat> jyfl987, 就是那个克林顿时的副总统罗
<jyfl987> snugglecat: 不是吧 克林顿的副总统不是戈尔么 这个是跟奥黑竞争总统的那位
<jyfl987> 而且是个环保总统
<snugglecat> knownbad, 同情你们，被美国政府镇压了起义
<jyfl987> 不过最近有人说他给的环保数据是撒谎的
<snugglecat> jyfl987, 哦。 不是 克里.戈尔么， 或者 戈尔.克里么
<fvw> 有对fontsconf 熟悉点的吗？
<jyfl987> snugglecat: 好吧 你完胜我
<jyfl987> fvw: 最近又来这里挂机了？
<snugglecat> 呵呵
<snugglecat> 我搞混了
<fvw> 用debian就上上 不用就不上
<fvw> 开chrom就开
<mengfei> 现在今正日告别仪式正在举行
<snugglecat> 哦， 戈尔好像也和布什竞争过总统吧
<snugglecat> 我搞混了
<snugglecat> 将两个人合体了
<jyfl987> fvw: 你现在做啥？
<fvw> 看网页
<fvw> jyfl987: 调字体。。。
<fvw> fvw: debian下的字体 太不爽
<jyfl987> fvw: 不是 我说工作呢
<fvw> jyfl987: 无业游民
<mengfei> arch下的字体也不怎么好，有点花，ubuntu中的不错
<fvw> mengfei: 我是想调成xp下差不多的
<fvw> fvw: 有业的时候基本 都不上这里 呵呵
<jyfl987> fvw: 额 失业了阿
<fvw> jyfl987: 我消失的那段时间是有业的 呵呵
<jyfl987> fvw: 好吧 你没消失的时候不也是有活干么 你这样有一阵没一阵的干活 怀疑你是给政府干活
<fvw> jyfl987: 那时候 也没活干
<jyfl987> fvw: 哼哼 最近密码泄漏是不是你们组织干的
<fvw> jyfl987: 不是
<roylez> palomino|working: 直接就想拿键盘砸电脑了
<roylez> palomino|working:
<roylez> palomino|working: RQM太操蛋了
<palomino|working> ?_? rqm何物?
<snugglecat> 福州买避孕药实施实名制
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 系统启动是udev等待，如何解决？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359154 前段时间忽然ubuntu11.10开机变慢很多，看了一下bootchart，主要在udev相关的进程上。 请高手支招。 统计信息: 发表于 由 yunpengwu — 2011-12-28 15:36
<jyfl987> palomino|working: rqm 人妻们
<palomino|working> ...........
<palomino|working> 原来如此
<jyfl987> snugglecat: 买避孕药为何要实名？ 难道里头可以提取什么东西做毒品
<mengfei> 各位用yunio了没？
<snugglecat> jyfl987, 不知道， 喷嚏网挂上说的
<jyfl987> snugglecat: 你去调研下
<snugglecat> .....
<snugglecat> 台湾竞选,有人劝蔡英文,别光忙着争总统宝座,家庭也很重要,你应该考虑结婚，找个合适的男人成个家。蔡英文很不屑：“我不会为了一根香肠而买回整只猪。”
<snugglecat> 太搞笑了
<snugglecat> knownbad, 你老家的太搞笑了
<s_cd> mengfei: dropbox已经够用了，不过yunio也不错，多平台都可以使用，是我的菜
<mengfei> dropbox不是被墙了吗？
<snugglecat> 没
<snugglecat> 现在我也一直在用
<mengfei> 我刚刚去dropbox试了下，主页能打开，下载不下来
<jinleileiking> 有用awesome的么
<fvw> mengfei: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i111347
<s_cd> mengfei: 你有dropbox帐号就可以了，机子装上客户端，网页都不用进了，我在win和linux下都装好了
<angelife> 请教一下
<angelife> 我之前安装arch成功了，这次又安装一台T61P 网络设置上有问题
<sevk> 新 常用硬件支持 • HP1016TX AMD Radeon HD 6470M 显卡 无法调节亮度 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359160 默认装好系统之后便可以开启3D 效果，但是亮度调节一直不行，声音和无线开关可以，我电脑Fn+F2 这种是输入F 2，而不是像其他电脑一样这样是调节亮度等。 所以我调节声音和亮度都是直接按F2,f9等。按下F 2可以显示调节亮 …
<richard_ma> angelife: 有问题请直接说
<angelife> richard_ma: 连最基本的有线网络连接都不行
<angelife> 不知道问题出在哪里了
<mooo> angelife: 具体？网卡不认还是怎么？
<richard_ma> angelife: 报错信息有么？
<angelife> mooo: 都认的
<angelife> ping 192.168.1.1 Destination Host Unreachabole
<mooo> angelife: ifconfig è´´
<angelife> 设置就是最简单的
<snugglecat> mengfei, 我一直用他来同步呢， 我是联通的
<snugglecat> 我没问题
<snugglecat> mengfei, 主页倒没上过
<mengfei> 我是广电的，客户端下载不下来
<angelife> eth0="eth0 192.168.1.20 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.1.255"
<snugglecat> 我的可以。 貌似客户端当时装是有些麻烦， 忘了。 现在能用
<angelife> INTERFACES=(eth0)
<jinleileiking> angelife: 你用的是minimalcd把
<angelife> gateway="default gw 192.168.1.1"
<jinleileiking> angelife: 你用的是minimalcd把
<jinleileiking> angelife: 你用什么装的？
<angelife> ROUTES=(gateway)
<angelife> DAEMONS=(syslog-ng network netfs crond)
<angelife> 都是最基本的
<angelife> 不知道这次怎么不行了
<angelife> jinleileiking: 我用的是以前的老盘
<jinleileiking> angelife: 什么电脑？
<jinleileiking> angelife: 我R61装了几次，遇到过这种问题
<angelife> T61P
<jinleileiking> angelife: 别用arch/gentoo的安装盘，那个安装盘不好
<mengfei> interface=eth0
<angelife> ubunut上可以的
<jinleileiking> angelife: 你别用那个netinstall
<angelife> 哦
<jinleileiking> angelife: 也行
<angelife> 那么怎么办呢
<jinleileiking> angelife: 不是有一个netinstall，一个不依赖光盘的镜像安装文件么
<angelife> 哦
<jinleileiking> 你用那个不依赖网络的安装镜像
<angelife> 那个怎么装
<jinleileiking> 一样装
<Kandu> angelife: 現在的格式和以前不一樣，都是直接寫 ip, 我的配置如下 interface=eth0\naddress=192.168.0.2\nnetmask=255.255.255.0\nbroadcast=192.168.0.255\ngateway=192.168.0.1
<jinleileiking> 基本包都在那里面了
<angelife> 哦
<jinleileiking> angelife: 听我的没错，我搞了很长时间发现的
<angelife> 好的
<Kandu> angelife: 看英文 wiki 和官方通知， arch 的配置格式經常變得很快
<angelife> 我再试试啦
<angelife> 但是不知道问题出在哪里了
<angelife> 照例说没设置错啊
<s_cd> 我都是直接用dhcp的
<angelife> dhcp不行呢
<angelife> 没找到原因
<mengfei> 我也是用的dhcp ,直接只加个eth0其他不改
<s_cd> dhcp肯定行，你中由那要开dhcp
<angelife> 恩
<angelife> 怎么检查是否开了
<forfun> jinleileiking, 为什么不要用gentoo的安装盘？
<s_cd> 进路由看
<angelife> 不行呢
<angelife> 路由是电信的adsl
<angelife> 有密码的
<angelife> 电信送的
<MeaCulpa> .
<angelife> 。
<jinleileiking> 那个安装盘
<jinleileiking> 对r61,t61的网卡支持不好
<angelife> 就得版本的
<angelife> 哦
<jinleileiking> forfun: 那个安装盘太老了，千万别用
<s_cd> 不管什么路由都可以进的，电信的在路由上有密码
<angelife> 好吧
<angelife> 那么我用新的
<jinleileiking> forfun: 论坛上推荐用ubuntu安装盘启动，再装arch,gentoo
<jinleileiking> 我r61折腾半天，血泪史啊
<angelife> 有文章么
<angelife> 我看看
<fvw> mengfei: 什么系统
<forfun> jinleileiking, gentoo的安装盘老？？？晕死了
<angelife> 我就是郁闷啊
<fvw> 用debian 好亚
<angelife> 不知道问题出在哪里了
<angelife> 连最基本的网络都不行呢
<jinleileiking> angelife: 告诉你了，你去arch官网上，下那个xxxx-core-.iso
<jinleileiking> angelife: 本地安装，
<angelife> 好
<mengfei> 我主要用ubuntu和arch,其他系统在虚拟机中
<jinleileiking> angelife: 安装后重启，pacman world一下就像
<jinleileiking> 行
<angelife> 恩
<jinleileiking> angelife: 不要重蹈我的覆辙了
<gebjgd> angelife: 为什么networkmanager
<jinleileiking> 为了这个我从gentoo转到了arch
<jinleileiking> 发现这个问题后，又从arch转到gentoo....
<gebjgd> angelife: 为什么不用networkmanager
<jinleileiking> 不过gentoo的安装太蛋疼了。
<angelife> gebjgd: 连最基本的都没进去呢
<gebjgd> angelife: 不用手动设置了.现在谁还用network啊
<gebjgd> angelife: 你不是用livecd装的么
<angelife> livecd啊
<mengfei> 我是比较喜欢arch，不过arch更新太快，A卡官方驱动不支持，所以新机子用的ubuntu,装官方驱动，老机子用arch,用开源驱动
<angelife> livecd可以直接装networkmanager么
<gebjgd> angelife: 到哪一部了?
<gebjgd> angelife: 新的可以了
<gebjgd> angelife: XD
<angelife> 哦
<gebjgd> angelife: 我就是新装的.为了btrfs
<gebjgd> angelife: 现在用的syslinux btrfs systemd
<gebjgd> angelife: 你装到哪一部了?
<gebjgd> angelife: 上网方式是?
<angelife> gebjgd: 我是老版的
<gebjgd> angelife: 无所谓
<angelife> gebjgd: 装到什么都没有的阶段了
<gebjgd> angelife: 基本系统都装完了?
<angelife> gebjgd: 恩
<gebjgd> angelife: 重启了?
<angelife> gfrog: 是的
<gebjgd> angelife: 家里有路由器是什么?
<angelife> gebjgd: 电信送的
<gebjgd> angelife: 直接dhcpcd eth0
<angelife> gebjgd: adsl自带的路由
<angelife> gebjgd: 好
<gebjgd> angelife: 有路由你还手动ip干嘛
<forfun> jinleileiking, 我昨天刚装的gentoo，第一次听说安装光盘老
<forfun> jinleileiking, 不要误导别人了，gentoo的安装盘的更新日期是14-Dec-2011
<forfun> jinleileiking, 一般都有win系统，可以从boot.ini加入引导grub.exe的选项，然后启动硬盘上的gentoo.iso，就可以直接装了
<gebjgd> angelife: 开dhcp server
<angelife> gebjgd: timeout了
<Kandu> angelife: 你不是用 netinstall img 裝的?
<angelife> Kandu: 不是
<angelife> dhcpcd：timed out
<jinleileiking> forfun: 我说的是minimal-cd
<gebjgd> angelife: ifconfig eth0 up?
<angelife> 这个
<angelife> 早up了
<forfun> jinleileiking, 我说的也是 :-)
<jinleileiking> forfun: 估计是说的是那个大的.iso
<Kandu> angelife: 那我剛說的，就錯了
<angelife> Kandu: 哦
<jinleileiking> forfun: r61确实有问题，几个月前把。
<gebjgd> angelife: 无线?
<gebjgd> angelife: 有无线么
<angelife> gebjgd: 有无线
<jinleileiking> angelife: 听我的没错，最简单的解决方法
<angelife> gebjgd: 但是iwconfig没装
<gebjgd> angelife: 有点郁闷
<angelife> jinleileiking: 恩
<jinleileiking> angelife: 就装core那个镜像，装好了后reboot
<angelife> gebjgd: ：P
<jinleileiking> angelife: pacman 都更新一下就ok了
<angelife> jinleileiking: 好的，我下盘
<jinleileiking> 好像是100多m，也不大
<jinleileiking> 1个小时都搞定
<sevk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<angelife> jinleileiking: 好
<lolicon> gentoo 。。。 用个 livecd 启动来装吧。。
<noctuorare> 求教個問題，現在2.6.32之後的核心是不是REGPARM被強制起用了？
<eexp> 罗杰不见了
<zhan> 阿姨说啥？
<eexp> 袋鼠国的罗杰嘛
<eexp> zhan: 现在有空了？
<eexp> inkscape熟练不。
<jinleileiking> inkscape 比 photoshop好么？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你回来了？
<jinleileiking> 最近要搞搞图片编辑
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 明天我请你KFC
<eexp> jinleileiking: 你，，，乱比较嘛。不同的软件
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我又要喷了，RHEL的installer把我一个SAS上的4个盘全抹了... 是我不好
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你电话，我给你地址
<eexp> roylez: nnnnd 咋没见说请我
<jinleileiking> eexp: 我以为是一样的。。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 宅急送
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ...死一边去
<eexp> jinleileiking: photoshop是和gimp比较的。
<roylez> eexp: 神不吃垃圾食品
<jinleileiking> eexp: gimp咋样？
<eexp> roylez: 你请客的，还是可以试试
<jinleileiking> eexp: 这俩各咋样？
<eexp> jinleileiking: 类似。自己比较吧。
<roylez> eexp: 神降临魔都我就请
<jinleileiking> eexp: 给点意见呗。
<eexp> roylez: 假。假。上次咋没见说
<roylez> eexp: 上次我说了，您不在乎
<eexp> jinleileiking: 没意见。ps用得不多，gimp容易上手。
<eexp> roylez: 。。。又转弯了。
<lolicon> gimp 的多窗口真是麻烦。。。
<roylez> lolicon: http://i.imgur.com/JOiYL.jpg
<eexp> lolicon: 最大利用屏幕空间。你不会热键，当然不喜欢。
<eexp> roylez: 为什么要18+，你只是需要naked啊
<jinleileiking> eexp: 我还是玩pS把。教程一大堆。呵呵
<eexp> jinleileiking: 那当然，这边没啥教程。
<roylez> eexp: http://i.imgur.com/dNXNt.jpg
 * eexp 另预祝你的ps启动卡死。
<eexp> roylez: 比较吓人。上次去土耳其，夜宵也是吃了一个亿。
<eexp> 数0数不清
<roylez> eexp: ................
<roylez> palomino|working: http://imgur.com/oEEBo
<sevk> roylez,啥网址吆? BUSTED - Imgur
 * lainme 没有心情做事情
<eexp> lainme: 我们需要陪聊
<lainme> eexp: 我喜欢旁观
<roylez> lainme: http://i.imgur.com/qGHKA.png
<eexp> lainme: 你要是听过奇志大兵的相声，以后就不会这样说了。
<roylez> eexp: 就知道奇志大兵
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ 铃音姐，，木事？？
<lainme> CyrusYzGTt: 有。不想做
<eexp> 啥事情
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ .. 额，，精神支持你
<roylez> eexp: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac272146/index.html
<sevk> roylez,啥网址吆? 王自健《解放战争中的一幕》神吐槽相声，带字幕 - AcFun.tv
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu1004 server x86 CD PXE安装 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359163 最近尝试着PXE 安装UBUNTU，遇到一个问题，在安装过程中有发现卡在 archive源这里，无奈网口只有一个，不能上网，如何把源指像PXE中的MAIN文件中，我不需要安装除GCC以外的其它工具。 统计信息: 发表于 由 python.dd2 — 2011-12-28 16:44
<eexp> 吐槽，意思不确切的
<eexp> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=359161
<sevk> eexp ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 改了一个check按钮。
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
<huntxu> 木紋對眼睛好？
<roylez> huntxu: 促消化
<Kandu> necessary 讀哪個? nesɪsərɪ | nesəˌseri | nesəsəri
<lolicon> 第一音节重读
<Kandu> 嗯，忘了加重音符
<lolicon> 'ne si ser ri
<huntxu> 第一個
<minta> 请问android怎么root和刷机？
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 小小输入法 太棒了。。。比ibus好太多。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359166 Btrfs的黄金搭档。。。 输入无延迟。 统计信息: 发表于 由 KOSKERS — 2011-12-28 17:01
<Kandu> lolicon, huntxu: 分哪些地域不同?
<Kandu> 剛在老的英式詞典上查到是第一種，後來的，三种都有..
<huntxu> Kandu: 無視美國話就是了
<NoIE> 请问，wxPython 中的 TextCtrl 可以响应单击吗？
<minta> 求刷机和root的教程或链接
<jinleileiking> minta: 问谷哥
<minta> jinleileiking: ...
<jinleileiking> minta: defy我可以指导你一下
<minta> jinleileiking: 请指导
<jinleileiking> minta: 你是defy:?
<jinleileiking> minta: 不同型号不一样的
<minta> jinleileiking: 哦,xt502
<jinleileiking> minta: 你搜一下你的型号+root应该就有教程
<minta> jinleileiking: 刷机需要root吗？
<jinleileiking> minta: 好像要。忘了
<jinleileiking> minta: 你做好备份
<jinleileiking> minta: 我上次刷，刷完发现一堆东西都没了。。所以我就不再刷了。。。
<minta> jinleileiking: 刷机用的rom跟分辨率有关系吗？
<jinleileiking> minta: 你下的那个版本是你那个手机的，就没问题
<minta> jinleileiking: 哦
<Kandu> lolicon, huntxu: 現在聽別人的錄音，英國人，美國人大多讀第二種了..
<huntxu> Kandu: 向來是一直變化的
<huntxu> Kandu: 差不多就行了
<huntxu> Kandu: 但是'nesəˌseri第二三個音都很怪啊
<huntxu> a發e很少哦
<jyfl987> Kandu: tex感觉挺罗嗦的
<NoIE> 请问，python 有没有现成的，把绝对路径转换为相对路径的方法？
<NoIE> 谢谢。
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 为什么我的firefox老是喜欢装死 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359172 ubuntu11.10的系统，firefox是系统自带的。 具体症状就是经常装死了，firxfox假死的时候其他程序窗口都表现正常。也不是因为开的标签多，有时候开2-3个标签页都会出现这种情况。 和他一起运行的chromium表现就相当不错，目前还没有罢工过 …
<Kandu> huntxu: 嗯，我也老讀法讀習慣了
<Kandu> jyfl987: 若只單一輸出格式，比 docbook 好多了
<Kandu> jyfl987: http://bit.ly/v9k2BF
<sevk> Kandu,啥网址吆? 数学置标语言 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<Kandu> jyfl987: 這個，是做類似對比
<sulit> 大家 好
<sulit> ofan, 在马
<sulit> 吗
<ofan> sulit: ?
<sulit> ofan, 我那天晚上不是刻意要和你玩
<sulit> ofan, 我那天在装mint，没中文，就和 你用英文聊了
<sulit> ofan, 对不起哈
<ofan> sulit: 你是mm吗？
<sulit> ofan, 我不是mm，我是爷们
<sulit> ofan, 找妹子干嘛
<ofan> sulit: 婆婆妈妈的不像爷们
<sulit> ofan, 那你是说胡老大婆妈了，他一个口号能喊十年 ，和谐社会
<ofan> NoIE: 为什么要转成相对的
<NoIE> ofan: 需要使用程序自动生成脚本。已经找到了，os.path.palpath()。
<sulit> ofan, 你玩三国杀吗
<sevk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 求助，AMD Radeon HD 6630M驱动程序 Thinkpad E420 11412wc http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359173 求助，AMD Radeon HD 6630M驱动程序 Thinkpad E420 11412wc Ubuntu 11.10 自带那个 附加驱动 安装不上 ！AMD 官网上也没有找到相应的驱动！谢谢各位指点指点下 ！我是一菜鸟 ！百拜为谢！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 gartar16 — 2011-12-28  …
<sulit> 这儿有山西的吗
<flh> 晚上好
<flh> 总算换上了新的平台，哈哈
<sulit> 吃饱了？
<flh> sulit: 你好，吃了没有？
<sulit> 我正吃着呢，还没饱
<sulit> flh, 你呢
<flh> 问一下 z68 lxt?
<sulit> flh,我吃完了
<flh> sulit: 哈哈，吃太多了
<sulit> flh, 吃那么多干啥，吃不了，可以给我有过来的
<flh> sulit: 我打包了，带回了此
<flh> sulit: 我打包了，带回了些
<flh> 他们咋不发言？纳闷
<sulit> flh, 能给我寄过来吗
<sulit> flh, 他们都在吃饭，到饭点了
<flh> sulit: 想想也是这么一回事
<sulit> flh, 你换了啥平台
<flh> sulit: 考虑i7平台上什么系统
<sulit> flh, 装啥系统，考虑啥呢，都装
<flh> sulit: 太烦了，只一个就行了，可能是freebsd
<sulit> flh, 装个win，装个linux，装个mac，再装个unix
<flh> sulit: 你真行啊，有那么多时间？
<sulit> flh, 额
<flh> sulit: 我是为了编译安装才弄个新的硬件系统。就bsd吧
<sulit> flh, 我今天从8点半到下午5点，一直在改程序
<sulit> sulit, 我不是很懂，这个你问问ofan，他是元老级人物
<sulit> flh,  我不是很懂，这个你问问ofan，他是元老级人物
<flh> sulit: tfkb
<flh> sulit: wubi erroy
<sulit> flh, 我中间就去了一趟厕所，连饭都没吃一点
<sulit> 你干嘛用wubi装呢，直接硬盘不是挺好吗
<sulit> flh, 我装ubuntu开时用的U盘，后来用了一下wubi，真烂
<flh> df
 * sulit  笑
 * sulit   走了
<flh> hi
<sevk> flh, 好  ㍪ 
<flh> 有人不？
<flh> gt软件有问题，启动环境呀
<flh> 是gt的问题
<Aerowolf> :q
<Aerowolf> \:q
<Aerowolf> \q
<Aerowolf> :\q
<ofan> Aerowolf: /quit
<adam8157> forfun: ping
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • ubuntu 12.04 ibus的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359176 在12.04下面发现至少有两个程序不能用ibus：gedit，nautilus。而firefox，leafpad，liberoffice就没问题。 统计信息: 发表于 由 linctus — 2011-12-28 18:29
<forfun> adam8157, reply :-)
<adam8157> pm
<shuaiming> 兄弟们
<shuaiming> 我来了
<shuaiming> 问你们一个问题
<shuaiming> 我要断开某个用户的ssh连接  用什么命令
<alvin_rxg> 直接 kill 他的 ssh
<flh> ?
<flh> ?
<flh> adam8157_away: 晚上好
<adam8157> flh: 这儿呢 :)
<flh> adam8157: 你好
<adam8157> flh: 你好
<flh> adam8157: 你好,i7安装debian,不知如何
<adam8157> flh: 和别的一样...
<flh> adam8157: 谢谢
<adam8157> - -
<flh> 进不了arch...啊
<flh> adam8157: 64位的系统会不会强一点?
<adam8157> flh: 有时候会 有时候不会
<adam8157> 我是64bit debian sid
<flh> adam8157: 可有意思了,咋说呢?
<adam8157> flh: 这个可就长篇大论了...
<flh> adam8157: adam8157 我不sid ,只 texting
<shuaiming> 谢谢了
<flh> adam8157:吱吱
<adam8157> flh: 都一样嘛
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 这次玩得感觉太 bug 了，以前打 desthik 很幸苦，这次好轻松…
<alvin_rxg> desther..?
 * Jagdwurst 写 C --> Brainfuck 编译器中...
<MaskRay> Jagdwurst: Haskell?
<Jagdwurst> MaskRay: 嗯，parsec
<Jagdwurst> brainfuck 的函数部分太难写了，continue / break / return 模拟起来也巨麻烦
<soiamso> http://v.youku.com/v_playlist/f16848362o1p2.html
<sevk> soiamso,啥网址吆? 盘点2011 各类最牛盘点汇总 - 子曰秋野2011盘点－2011HOLD住自己 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu中文衍生版 • Linux Deepin 英文翻译问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359180 看图。 搜索框里的文字应该是"Enter a Search Query... "，而不是直译中文。 如果有Linux Deepin的成员路过的话，修复这个Bug。 统计信息: 发表于 由 mraandtux — 2011-12-28 19:43
<MaskRay> Jagdwurst: github.com/MaskRay/raybot ...
<alvin_rxg> Title: MaskRay/raybot - GitHub
<Jagdwurst> MaskRay: 呵呵，我也写过 https://gist.github.com/1527731
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS*  jagd's gist: 1527731 — Gist
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 试问：XP下安装ubuntu11.10有没有成功的案例？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359183 我按置顶帖做，失败了，重启进入GRUB，然后告诉我启动失败，以下文件受损:window root \system32\hal.ll 统计信息: 发表于 由 文刀东大可 — 2011-12-28 20:04
<alvin_rxg> 把 awesome 上头显示的天气啥的去掉了，好空旷啊～
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 。。。
<alvin_rxg> 干嘛
 * Jagdwurst 烧饭
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu11.10 升级后无法登录用户 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359186 情况是这样的，前些天回了趟老家，前后有近20天吧，回来后升级。。。重启OK。。 回家之前安装了JDK7，想起来environment的环境变量还没设置，于是就设置了下，接着上了会网就关机了。 第二天打开电脑登录用户，出现下面的错误信 …
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 我还是只会 GNOME系的。。。
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 买个 hp veer 吧。
<alvin_rxg> 啥东西
<jiero> alvin_rxg: MeaCulpa说妹子因为这手机搭话。
<alvin_rxg> 妹子？
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 恩。因为这手机长的像个宝石吧。
<alvin_rxg> 真够小的，这么小还要带个qwerty 键盘
<alvin_rxg> - HP webOS  <= 这是啥系统？
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 。。。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 你不知道？
<jiero> lol
<alvin_rxg> 是不是要每时每刻都得链接网络的？
<jiero> 据说webos > ALL
<jiero> 不是吧。
<jiero> 什么好的设计都要和 web os 比一比
<alvin_rxg> Interner Speicher 8.192 MB  羡慕，都有8GB
<sevk> 新 影音多媒体 • ubuntu鼠标滚轮中键无用 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359187 用了ubuntu有一段时间了，在浏览网页的时候，经常会翻页，就会需要鼠标的滚轮中键，总是习惯性的点击中键，等着出现上下的图标，然后迅速下拉（win系统的遗留残病）但是没有用，在这里请教各位，有没有什么办法可以修改的，让鼠标的 …
<alvin_rxg> webos 不是 web os...
<fvw> 那么安静
<fvw> debian下我的小红点灵敏度 怎么调节哦
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  哦 就是 web os 拉
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 我以为可以简写的
<jiero> 小红点是啥？
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 玩完了 hammerfight了。可惜没有多人模式？
<fvw> jiero: thinkpad
<alvin_rxg> jiero: veer 虽然很小巧，但 webos 前途未卜，也不知道 apps 有多少
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 所谓的app，大多是公司的广告。每个公司一个就多了。
<bbe> veer不错的，webos很赞～
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 我说的是 android和ios
<bbe> 上周买了个veer
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 那不然看 veer 干嘛？
<alvin_rxg> bbe: 说说感想，特别是 apps 的
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 。。。系统好耍
<jiero> alvin_rxg: +好用
<bbe> app少，不过够用了
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<bbe> 系统需要装补丁才好用
<bbe> 还有就是真的很费流量
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 我承认 gnome3是抄袭 web os的，meego是抄袭web os的，android也抄袭 web os的。
<alvin_rxg> >_<
<bbe> webos界面貌似是js+css+html，很时髦呀
<fvw> webui
<fvw> 很不错
<bbe> 不知道它的游戏什么的，用什么开发的
<fvw> utorrnt 就有个
<fvw> baidu 防 google防的很全 什么都有 呵呵
<zoufeng> 有没有人用KDE3的？
<sevk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 怎么把文件夹属性的选项[附加窗格]默认开启? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359189 很喜欢附加窗格模式(F3),能开机自动开启这功能吗? 统计信息: 发表于 由 zebiak — 2011-12-28 20:46
<zoufeng> 不知的，以前没用过
<fvw> 晕 gnome 的 文件管理 经常崩溃的捏
<fvw> kde太慢 不好用
<Jagdwurst> kde 不慢，gnome3才慢...
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 买个免疫心智法术的帽子后，没钱了……
<fvw> 不用3
<caoxiaomin> 大家好，请问我下载了一个压缩包解压时提示我无权解压文件包，这个该怎么解决。
<fvw> sudo
<fvw> chmod
<noctuorare_> KDE 3速度不錯的說……
<fvw> 都一般
<noctuorare_> caoxiaomin: 妳拿什麼下的……
<fvw> 放在 能用就行
<caoxiaomin> 浏览器。SUDO CP 命令吗？
<caoxiaomin> 我下载了一个主题包文件。
<jiero> GNOME 3 used too much slow components - lots log daemon like Zeitgeist...
<jiero> e16 is fastest
<sevk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 有人总说笔记本风扇狂转，看看我的。。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359190 面板提示：57%27%54C51C0 表示 cpu% ram% cpu0温度，cpu1温度，最后的0 表示fan的速度， 注：我设置 cpu 60度以下下，fan停止转动。 第一个温度，是我在城市的温度，而且我在看凤凰卫视直播。 系统，cpu p8600 ，11.10 unity  …
<noctuorare_> jiero: E16就是那個FVWM的fork？
<jiero> noctuorare_:  do you really care.
<noctuorare_> jiero: 隨便問問。
<jiero> noctuorare_:  I don't know much
<jiero> hammerfight fail - no multiplayer.
<yappy> 发现上网没什么玩的！
<alvin_rxg> 既然没什么玩的，那干嘛还上网？
<yappy> 鬼使神差！
<yappy> 实在没啥干的！
<yappy> 介绍一下，网上有啥好玩的？
<alvin_rxg> 看美女
<alvin_rxg> 玩游戏
<alvin_rxg> 看书
<alvin_rxg> 看新闻
<alvin_rxg> 听音乐
<alvin_rxg> etc.
<yappy> 电影？没意思。游戏？没意思？软件？没意思。音乐？没意思。
<NoIE> 我有一个常去的，可以看H漫的网站，有人看吗？
<jiero> yappy: ...
<mmfei> 我想在一个centos中安装gentoo，该怎么装？怎么搜索安装方法？我没装过gentoo
<jiero> yappy:  Find what you want.
<alvin_rxg> NoIE: avfun.com ?
<jiero> yappy:  apply it to anything.
<NoIE> 问一下，我们这里没有女性，是吧？
<mmfei> 我现在是在ubuntu中通过ssh登录centos系统，想把centos系统换成gentoo
<yappy> 漫画？没意思！
<NoIE> alvin_rxg: 不是。
<jiero> NoIE:  lainme
<NoIE> jiero: 不知道。
<alvin_rxg> NoIE: 别把她当女人就是了
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  you are right
<NoIE> alvin_rxg: 谁是女的？
<alvin_rxg> 没女的，这都是男的
<jiero> NoIE:  lainme...
<jiero> alvin_rxg:   :(
<NoIE> jiero: lainme 是什么？
<alvin_rxg> 终于把 port last 港区逛完了……
 * jiero ? NoIE是什么？
<yappy> 可能是linux的问题解决不了，挫伤了热情……
<yappy> 太多的问题解决不了……没意思
<Jagdwurst> mmfei: 解压最新的 gentoo stage ,  然后逐个 emerge 软件就行了...
<NoIE> jiero: 知道了，抱歉。。。
<mmfei> Jagdwurst，thx 。  搜索什么可以获取安装步骤之类的信息？
<Jagdwurst> mmfei: 不清楚，可能有 tutorial 之类的
<jiero> lainme:  有什么好玩的马？
<noctuorare_> 有人要上Gentoo了？
<mmfei> 嗯嗯
<Colin-shzsc> 这几天 Arch 的更新少了很多，昨天甚至罕见的一个都没有，难道老外都生蛋去了？
<mmfei> 想上
<mmfei> 但是没装成功过
<mmfei> 我的t60p想换成gentoo
<lolicon> mmfei: good luck ... 装一个星期是正常的，别急
<mmfei> lolicon ， 谢谢^^
<mmfei> 曾经我装成功过，但是我很菜，结果不会用
<mmfei> Jagdwurst ， :-) ， 我去找找，  谢谢
<Colin-shzsc> 我装 Arch 时因为自己 Atheros 的无线网卡，不得不向别人借网线装 madwifi 驱动……
<noctuorare_> mmfei: 我看妳在#gentoo-cn上說是想直接覆盖？
<Colin-shzsc> 不过现在这个模块已经进官方内核了
<fvw> Colin-shzsc: 圣诞
<mmfei> noctuorare ， 是想直接覆盖安装，哪里的数据都可以清空，测试机来的
<mmfei> 我现在用的还是主要是ubuntu系统
<Colin-shzsc> fvw: 我故意这么打的^_^
<fvw> 没看到
<fvw> 呵呵
<fvw> Colin-shzsc: 用什么文件管理
<Colin-shzsc> 我现在用的 Xfce 桌面环境，当然就是 Thunar 了
<Colin-shzsc> fvw: 刚才忘记点名了
<fvw> Colin-shzsc: 哦
<fvw> Colin-shzsc: 好用不
<Colin-shzsc> fvw: 不过之前我用过一段时间的纯 Openbox，那时候是用的 git
<Colin-shzsc> 版的 Pcmanfs
<fvw> 哦
<Colin-shzsc> fvw: 目前感觉对 Thunar 唯一不满意的地方是它没有标签页功能，要另开窗口
<Colin-shzsc> fvw: 其他的都没什么不好的
<fvw> nautilus好像还可以 就是经常崩
<fvw> 有什么好的gnome的主题马？
<fvw> gtk主题
<alvin_rxg> Raleigh
<CyrusYzGTt> fvw§ 大小眼的父神，， nautilus在我这里崩毁，，主要是 gvfs造成的
<CyrusYzGTt> google.ee
<alvin_rxg> Title: Google
<CyrusYzGTt> google.oo
<Colin-shzsc> CyrusYzGTt: 被你一说想起个问题，是不是必须得装 gvfs 才能用回收站？
<CyrusYzGTt> Colin-shzsc§ 嗯嗯
<CyrusYzGTt> ee.xxx
<Colin-shzsc> CyrusYzGTt: 怪不得之前我回收站一直用不了，一装了这个就可以了……
<soiamso> mmfei: arch 容易些吧
<CyrusYzGTt> Colin-shzsc§ ..你木有看依赖么，，
<Colin-shzsc> CyrusYzGTt: 只要不是非常重度的 Gnome 依赖我都可以接受
<fvw> CyrusYzGTt: 不要这样叫我 。。
<CyrusYzGTt> Colin-shzsc§ ..好吧，，
<fvw> CyrusYzGTt: 我搜索下看看
<mmfei> soiamso，archlinux 和gentoo有什么比较大的区别？
<CyrusYzGTt> fvw§ ，， 那你给个 支持 64bit 支持 ssl协议的 大小眼给我。。
<mmfei> 我没接触过archlinux
<Colin-shzsc> 我压缩前端都还用着 Gnome 的 file-roller，其他的前端或多或少都有点毛病……
<mmfei> gentoo看人用过，觉得不错。。。一个流程下来能学到很多东西
<mmfei> 一个安装流程下来能学到很多东西
<soiamso> mmfei: 两个都是从src开始打包的，一个自己编译，一个服务器编译也可以自己编译。
<lolicon> mmfei: lfs ..
<fvw> mmfei: 那lfs不是更
<fvw> mmfei: 纯折腾
<zhan> mmfei: 你也两边跑啊
<soiamso> mmfei: 其实什么也没有学到吧，LFS 还差不多。
<CyrusYzGTt> lfs,,v5,, 可以自己决定lib位置，，也可以说 不搞规范，，自己决定，，
<fvw> mmfei: lfs 存折腾 基本不能作应用系统   fvm次折腾 效率没多大提高
<soiamso> mmfei: 当个安装工好像也不能学到什么
 * Jagdwurst 表示只有看书、读程序、写程序，才算学到东西...
<lolicon> gentoo 定制性强。。
<fww> soiamso: lfs的教程 还是 挺详细的
<lolicon> 还可以自己改源码。
<soiamso> mmfei: 觉得什么程序不满，自己去改然后提交
<CyrusYzGTt> fww§ ..大小眼的父神，， 你在逃避，，看看大小眼在受苦，也不给 大小眼出来聊天
<fww> 要好用 还是debian 软件多
<lolicon> lfs 是练习搭工具链不过现在都有自动工具了。。
<soiamso> 有没有用平板的？
<yappy> 最近在想一个问题：这样为linux折腾值不值？
<fww> yappy: 看情况
<Colin-shzsc> 个人觉得还是 Arch 折中一点
<soiamso> yappy: 看个人观点，本人app driven 。
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 这次运气很好，捡到力量+3的腰带～
<Colin-shzsc> 一天到晚的玩 Source 太折腾了
<Jagdwurst> ..-
<soiamso> yappy: 什么平台基本一样，不过linux比较透明。
<yappy> 折腾两年了，花了不少时间。
 * CyrusYzGTt 天啊，，看你们说的，，我有点要革掉 fedora安装 arch的打算。。。
<zhan> 格了格了
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: 可以试试，但不会长久使用的
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt: fedora 跟arch出来的效果差不多，
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<mmfei> 你这么说，我要犹豫一下了gentoo还是arch
<mmfei> @.@
<CyrusYzGTt> 好吧，，我暂时不换了
<CyrusYzGTt> mmfei§ fedora吧
<mmfei> 0.0
<Colin-shzsc> 我 Arch 已经用了半年多了，之前用了一年的 Ubuntu
<mmfei> fedora还不如就用centos了。。没什么差别
<fww> 我安那么多系统 还是 debian最好
<soiamso> mmfei: 其实arch能当gentoo用，gentoo却不能当arch用。
<fww> arch lfs netbsd freebsd ub
<fww> 都不好
<Colin-shzsc> 不过毕竟自己不是学计算机的，也没刻意要从中学什么东西，所以还是白菜一棵
<Colin-shzsc> ……我学语言的，英语……
<mmfei> soiamso，我查查arch是什么来的。。。谢谢
<mmfei> 谢谢各位提示^^
<soiamso> mmfei: 先看pkgbuild部分
<fww> 一个 能用 的系统 软件要安装 方便 gentoo把时间浪费在编译上有什么意义
<yappy> 科学计算软件 matlab 安不上！scilab 奇奇怪怪！octave 底气不足！我的个天！
<fww> 运行时效率 你根本感觉不到
<soiamso> mmfei: 我是一个用ubuntu的懒人
<Jagdwurst> yappy: matlab 怎么裝不上?
<soiamso> yappy: python是出路？
<mmfei> soiamso , ^^我也是用ubuntu的
<CyrusYzGTt> yappy§ ,,不是有个 科学linux么，，那个应该合适
<lolicon> yappy: matlab 什么版
<soiamso> yappy: 这里有人haskell
<yappy> 我是fedora 16,安完后完全没反应！
<Jagdwurst> yappy: 我换 distro 的时候每个系统都装过matlab...
<yappy> matlab 2010a
<Jagdwurst> yappy: 我在 fedora 16 上装过
 * kenifanying xp 下的firefox 已经可以隐藏标题栏了，gnome 还是不能……:-)
<Jagdwurst> yappy: 或许是你的d版有问题
<kenifanying> CyrusYzGTt, Scientificlinux
<soiamso> kenifanying: 可以unity下的firefox .
<CyrusYzGTt> kenifanying§ 嗯嗯，，就是这个，，
<yappy> 我的确是盗版，在fedora 12上基本可用，但16上没反应。
<kenifanying> soiamso, n讨厌unity
<Colin-shzsc> fww: 有说法说是 gentoo 如果把所有编译选项的二进制文件都放上去的话，那样根本没地方放这些东西
<soiamso> Jagdwurst: 你用正版？
<Colin-shzsc> fww: 所以不得不用源码来发布……
<kenifanying> yappy, matlab安装不上基本上是你自己的问题
<soiamso> kenifanying: MGSE 跟 unity都是 gnome3的扩展。。。。。
<Jagdwurst> soiamso: 嗯，但 toolkit 贵，只能用 d 版
<fww> Colin-shzsc: 晕 那么多编译选项 要来干嘛
<CyrusYzGTt> yappy§ 应该是lib问题了，，你试试 yum install compat-* --exclude=*.{devel,static}
<fww> Colin-shzsc: debian都行
<yappy> kenifanying: 哦？为什么这么说呢？
<fww> 系统要来用 不是要来耍
<soiamso> kenifanying: 为什么讨厌unity ?
<Colin-shzsc> fww: 把最大的选择权交给用户呗
<kenifanying> soiamso, 我喜欢像chrome/chromium那样在选项里面可以设置隐藏标题栏
<kenifanying> soiamso, 反人类:-)
<yappy> CyrusYzGTt, 好我试试
<fww> Colin-shzsc: N个选择 用户 怎么选 差别都不大
<kenifanying> yappy, 你是ed2k下下来的matlab unix破解版吧？
<yappy> kenifanying, 好像是。
<Colin-shzsc> fww: 个人认为他们相信的是只要有选择就不应该剥夺用户的选择权
<kenifanying> yappy, 不要告诉我你还在用古董级别的matlab
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/large/61ea542agw1doici87jokj.jpg
<fww> 但是浪费我的时间
<kenifanying> yappy, 最新的是matlab r2011b
<soiamso> kenifanying: 也很容一就卡发出跟gnome2一个外观的扩展。。。
<yappy> kenifanying, 2010a
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ... ...
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 如何
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ - -
<Colin-shzsc> fww: Arch 在这上面就折中一点，如果要自定义编译选项或者改源码的话，有 abs 可以用
<kenifanying> yappy, 不知道你是哪一步不会？
<fww> arch的 支持没debian好
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 过瘾吧
<NoIE> snugglecat: http://jandan.net/2011/12/28/2012-calendar-by-ingate.html
<sevk> NoIE,啥网址吆? 俄罗斯猛女日历[14p]
<fww> debian 用户群大 问题好解决
<soiamso> kenifanying: 用matlab的原因。
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 又不是真的， 木有意思
<yappy> kenifanying, 完全安完了。没反应。 /install_matlab 无效。
<Colin-shzsc> fww: 有时间可以看下 Arch 的 wiki，最好看英文的
<kenifanying> soiamso, 对付学校恶心的作业……
<soiamso> kenifanying: 国内大学。
<kenifanying> soiamso, 学校最喜欢古董
<Colin-shzsc> fww: 个人感觉各个发行版的 wiki 就数 Arch 的最靠谱了，当然这只是我个人观点
<fww> 没留意
<yappy> 正安 compat-*, 试试看效果如何
<kenifanying> soiamso, vc 6, redhat 9, ……
<soiamso> kenifanying: 老师不行还剥夺学生的自由
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 找个真的来吸啊
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 不知道怎么找，，
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 随便啊， 大的就可以。
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ - -
<Colin-shzsc> 我高中时用的电脑教材居然还是 Windows 98，那时候就 Windows 来看唱主角的也已经是 XP 了
<linsux> arch最恶心了，老是靠个wiki
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 又不用看脸
<fww> ...
<linsux> 没有wiki，arch等于废物
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 我是看全部正体的，，
<yappy> kenifanying, 想起来，安装最后还提示 xsetup 找不到字体什么的。这些可能无关紧要。
<CyrusYzGTt> fww§ 好想念 大小眼啊，， 大小眼的父神！！！
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 有些是不能两全其美的， 漂亮的， 一般那都小
<kenifanying> yappy, 你说说你是怎么安装的？
<kenifanying> yappy, 为什么不堪mathworks的安装说明呢？
<Jagdwurst> yappy:  现在什么的情况?
<Jagdwurst> yappy: 安装失败?
<Colin-shzsc> 靠 wiki 有什么不好，我毕业时维基百科已经解封两年了，全班同学都在维基百科上受益过
<yappy> 1）mount 2)./install 3) /install_matlab
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ..
<yappy> 安完后无反应。现在正下compat-*, 再试试看。
<fww> pt 用什么工具好
<CyrusYzGTt> yappy§ 要重启
<Jagdwurst> yappy: 什么叫安裝后没反应?
<kenifanying> yappy, 难道不是直接term下直接打matlab启动的？
<CyrusYzGTt> fww§ ,,pt是啥？？
<kenifanying> yappy, 另外你激活了？
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 人生要重启
<yappy> 和 fedora 12 下相同步骤。当初也没激活
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ...
<yappy> 还是没反应。最初激活时不成功，后来也调不出激活的界面。文件本身倒是都安上了。
<fww> CyrusYzGTt: 更快的bt
<yappy> 近4个G
<Jagdwurst> yappy: 你描述清楚，究竞安装了没有?
<CyrusYzGTt> fww§ ..好吧，，其实我不清楚，我是用 mldonkey下载的。。
<mmfei> 刚看了arch。。。。感觉还不错
<kenifanying> yappy, http://www.mathworks.cn/help/base/install/pc/f0-55634.html
<Colin-shzsc> 当时翻译课的老师也极力推崇维基百科和 Google，她即便身为共产党员，在思想上都比很多人开放得多
<sevk> kenifanying,啥网址吆? Standard Installation and Activation Procedures (Installation Guide)
<Jagdwurst> yappy: 安装程序的 gui 说已经安裝成功了?   还是根本没安装上?
<kenifanying> yappy, 自己照着安装吧
<yappy> Jagdwurst, 安完了。提示说安装成功
<snugglecat> Colin-shzsc, 啥开放， 让她脱脱衣服
<kenifanying> yappy, license在crack目录
<Jagdwurst> yappy: 然后 ......../bin/matlab 说啥?
<kenifanying> yappy, 里面有说明怎么license
<yappy> Jagdwurst, 激活不成功。但后来也调不出激活界面。install_matlab 没反应。
<kenifanying> yappy, 你直接到安装目录那里执行matlab没？
<Colin-shzsc> snugglecat: 其实她长得有点像芙蓉姐姐的来着……
<kenifanying> yappy, 应该安装到/opt/下了吧?
<Jagdwurst> yappy:  激活不成功也会出个 gui 的...
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 如果人生就像一个电脑。 可以重启该多好
<yappy> Jagdwurst, 任何bin里都没有matlab
<Jagdwurst> yappy: 如果不是在 term 里运行，记得帯个 -desktop 参数
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ..你发神经，还是发牢骚？？
<Jagdwurst> yappy: 我也不放到系统的 bin 里
<yappy> kenifanying, 没安到 /opt 里。
<kenifanying> yappy, 你没创建链接
<Jagdwurst> yappy: 但在安装目录的 bin 里有
 * snugglecat 的人生蓝屏了
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 没有
<kenifanying> yappy, 那你安装到哪里了？/usr/local?
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ - -
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 探讨人生如果能重启就好了
<yappy> /media/dream/matlab2010a 里
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 可以，， 穿越去吧
<kenifanying> yappy, 你怪怪的
<Colin-shzsc> snugglecat: 蓝屏？不是大写灯闪？
<yappy> 直接到matlab2010a 的bin 里启动matlab 也没反应
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 或者说人。
<Jagdwurst> yappy: /media/dream/matlab2010a/bin 里没有 matlab 可执行文件?
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ .. ..
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 你很感概，，，， 滚
<yappy>  Jagdwurst, 有。但启动没反应。
<snugglecat> 人就像一个个电脑。 互相联网。 夫妻就像 p2p
<Jagdwurst> yappy: 怎么个没反应?
<kenifanying> yappy，没一个输出？
<snugglecat> 儿子怎么比喻呢
<Jagdwurst> yappy: 挂在那里还是直接退出?
<kenifanying> yappy, --version之类的参数试试？
<Jagdwurst> yappy: 描述的详细一点
<yappy> Jagdwurst, 输入命令后没任何输出。 sudo ..../matlab2010a/bin/matlab
<fww> CyrusYzGTt: qb 挺好用的 很快http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/111367
<Jagdwurst> yappy: 是，我知道没输出，但程序退出了吗?
<yappy> Jagdwurst, 不存在退出。没任何反应……
<Jagdwurst> ?
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu11.10 show desktop问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359194 ubuntu11.04升级到11.10后，按<Super>d回到桌面show desktop快捷键，<Super>d屏幕一闪，失效。 通过gconf-editor 到“Apps->Metacity->Global keybingdings" 确认 “show desktop”值为<Super>d。 Cairo-Dock点击Show Desktop有效。 请问该怎么设置show desktop快捷键。 统计信息: 发表于 …
<CyrusYzGTt> fww§ ,,我有时就是挂机，，感觉还是 mldonkey好用
<yappy> 加 --version 也没反应。
<kenifanying> CyrusYzGTt, 最近也开始折腾mldonkey……
<Colin-shzsc> yappy: 就是说回车敲下去以后直接就返回到提示符状态了？
<yappy> Colin-shzsc, 对
<CyrusYzGTt> kenifanying§ 我一直在用mldonkey. 不过现在mldonkey不太支持 magnet协议。。很郁闷
<yappy> 刚按 CyrusYzGTt 的提示安了compat-*, 也没用。
<snugglecat> 猫真爱干净。 用口水湿润手掌然后洗脸
<yappy> 以前在 fedora 12  下我是安装成功了的。基本步骤是不会搞错的。当初的步骤我都记录了。
<snugglecat> yappy, 你按 CyrusYzGTt 的说啊。 他没 rm -rf / 就好了
<yappy> 在网上查说是 biosdevname 改了网卡命名的方式引起，也按提示修正过，没用。
<Colin-shzsc> 额，话说这里除了我还有木有用 Xfce 但是窗口管理器用 Openbox 的？
<Jagdwurst> yappy: ..../bin/matlab -debug 有啥？
<CyrusYzGTt> yappy§ 好吧， 那是 fedora特有的支持旧有lib的方法，
<mmfei> archlinux-2011.08.19-core-x86_64.iso
<mmfei> archlinux是下载这个吗？
<yappy> Jagdwurst, debug 也没啥东西输出。
<snugglecat> 妹妹菲???
<mmfei> 如果是64位的话
<Jagdwurst> yappy: 不用 compat-* , 我用 2009 都用不到 compat-*
<Jagdwurst> yappy: matlab -e 有啥?
<mmfei> 我是公的。。不要想歪了@.@
<snugglecat> o
<CyrusYzGTt> mmfei§ 是 mm
<mmfei> ^_^
<alvin_rxg> 升级～ 当前等级 2+(7-1)   +1
<yappy> Jagdwurst, -e 也没啥。
<snugglecat> Jagdwurst -e?????
<snugglecat> yappy -e 有啥
<Jagdwurst> yappy:  打开那个 matlab 执行文件看看,
<yappy> crack 里说到会可能用到 license, 但我的安装过程中没提示要。
<kenifanying> yappy, 不明真相，但是我可以建议下，系统更新到最新，然后下matlab r2011b, 严格按照mathworks的安装指导安装
<Jagdwurst> yappy: 安装不需要 license, 但运行的时候它会问你
<yappy> 安装的最后说激活不成功。但现在也不知道再怎么调出这个激活界面。
<kenifanying> yappy, 如果在学校有ipv6，随便到一个PT站点都能下到2011b的……
<snugglecat> knownbad, 好
<Jagdwurst> yappy: 你那个 matlab 执行文件是空的还是有脚本的?
<snugglecat> knownbad, 圣诞节过得怎么样了
<yappy> jagdwurst, 是个脚本
<Colin-shzsc> mmfei: 升级 Arch 的时候要注意 pacman 偶尔需要人工干预一下才能继续升级，遇到这种情况 Arch 的官方网站上都会有说明的
<kenifanying> yappy, 贴出来……
<snugglecat> Jagdwurst, 圣诞节过得怎么样
<fww> kenifanying: 你也是ipv6
<kenifanying> fww, 这都被你发现了
<yappy> 在这里贴？
<kenifanying> yappy, paste.debian.net
<alvin_rxg> Title: Debian Pastezone
<fww> 下pt快
<Colin-shzsc> fww: 偶是走 gogoc 的
<Colin-shzsc> IPv6
<mmfei> Colin-shzsc ，^^，谢谢。。。遇到问题的时候再找怎么处理了
<fww> 哦
<Jagdwurst> yappy: ./matlab -Decho 显示啥?
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat: 不怎样? 你呢?
<snugglecat> 乐疯了
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat: 求同乐
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 圣诞节过得怎么样
<kenifanying> fww, 蒽，偶平常也就在北邮pt或者晨光pt下下盗版电影，盗版软件啥的……
<yappy> Jagdwurst, Decho 无显示
<snugglecat> Jagdwurst, 就一人穷快乐
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ,,当天在irc啊。。 你看不到？？
<kenifanying> fww, 传说中的六维空间一直都不够资格……
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 我疯去了啊
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<fww> kenifanying: 哦 有10m 可惜 我没帐号
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 情人节快到了，争取找个女孩过过啊
<Colin-shzsc> 话说我最终还是 hold 不住不断重启切换系统（因为工作需要），最终还是在虚拟机上整了个 XP
<Jagdwurst> yappy: ./matlab -Decho 什么也不显示就退出了?
<fww> kenifanying: 用qb 下吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ - -
<kenifanying> fww, 北邮 晨光对我够用了，有6M左右
<mmfei> 我也是用虚拟机install了的win2003 T。T
<kenifanying> fww, deluge下……
<mmfei> T.T
<snugglecat> Colin-shzsc, 买多一台及其啊
<snugglecat> 机器
<kenifanying> fww, 我用gnome
<fww> kenifanying: metoo
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 第二天就飞了她
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ..
<Colin-shzsc> 实机的 Windows 系统虽说是正版，也提供安装盘，但因为 SLIC 验证的存在所以不能用在虚拟机
<yappy> Jagdwurst,贴好了
<yappy> http://paste.debian.net/150382/
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 女朋友就应该像老底天天换
<Colin-shzsc> 而且这个正版还是坑爹的 Vista
<CyrusYzGTt> ,,
<snugglecat> Colin-shzsc, 弄俩台机器，就不用虚拟机了
<Colin-shzsc> snugglecat: 也许我的想法比较特别吧，我总感觉这样子比双系统更烦……
<Jagdwurst> yappy: 我要的是 ./matlab -Decho 的输出.
<yappy> Jagdwurst, kenifanying, 可能还是激活的原因。-Decho 没输出
<snugglecat> 哦， 有啥烦的， 别人还一台机器，多屏幕呢
<kenifanying> yappy, o(∩∩)o...哈哈，叫 Jagdwurst 教你吧，我打打酱油的……
<yappy> 现在安完后，4个G，如何激活？
<snugglecat> kenifanying, 酱油也不安全
<Colin-shzsc> snugglecat: 而且自己也没那么多银子，现在自己用的机器都是我爸（和我妈早就离了的，我跟我妈）送的
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 我累个去
<snugglecat> ..................................................
<snugglecat> Colin-shzsc, 你是 CyrusYzGTt 的马甲么
<Jagdwurst> yappy: 不会的， 没激活的时候 ./matlab -Decho 也是有输出的。 这点我确定
<kenifanying> snugglecat,还木有给他推荐 rm -rf /
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 折腾了好久，最后装了个AIX用来升HBA Firmware
<snugglecat> 哦
<Jagdwurst> yappy: 你的 /bin/sh 还是 bouner shell 或者 bash 吧?
<yappy> Jagdwurst, 没有输出，我也确定。bash
<fww> kenifanying: 安了一下 deluge 没 qb好
<snugglecat> yappy, 脚本没设执行权限???
<kenifanying> fww, 很简洁，漂亮
<kenifanying> fww, qb好在哪里呢？
<fww> kenifanying: 支持更好 起码支持中文
<kenifanying> fww, deluge该有的功能都有……
<fww> kenifanying: 虽然。。
<snugglecat> 好在 Q 的 B
<yappy> snugglecat, 有执行权限。它还提示要  sudo
<kenifanying> fww, 蒽，我系统是英文的，没关注过中文……
<fww> kenifanying: 重要是 防tracke
<Colin-shzsc> CyrusYzGTt 应该不如我那么唐僧吧……唉，都说小时候开口晚的话会比较多
<yappy> 但用 sudo 执行完就没输出。
<snugglecat> yappy, 我浑水的，别理我， 谈你的正事
<fww> kenifanying: 可以伪装成utrront
<CyrusYzGTt> Colin-shzsc§ ..
<fww> kenifanying: 有的pt只认这个
<Jagdwurst> yappy: 再安裝一遍?
<fww> kenifanying: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/111367
<kenifanying> fww, 我一般用的也就那几个功能，deluge在晨光跟北邮都可以用
<Jagdwurst> yappy: 或许安裝时候哪个文件失败了
<yappy> Jagdwurst, 我已安装两或三遍了。提示激活失败。
<kenifanying> Jagdwurst, 我就建议他找个pt，注册下，下个r2011b下来
<yappy> 问题是，现在如何激活。
<fww> kenifanying: http://www.lslnet.com/linux/docs/linux-10138.htm
<Jagdwurst> yappy: 安装的时候不用激活的啊
<snugglecat> yappy, 你那是翻版吧，被别人激活过了吧
<Jagdwurst> yappy: 第一次运行的时候才激活...
<snugglecat> 也许硬盘有坏区
<kenifanying> fww, 你也debian
<yappy> 有 crack, 是盗版。
<fww> kenifanying: debian 最好
<kenifanying> yappy, 目录下有具体怎么crack的文件吧？
<kenifanying> fww, +1
<yappy> 我也没cp 过crack里的license
<yappy> kenifanying,有，但没用到crack/license...
<Jagdwurst> yappy: 第一次运行的时候问你找license 或者 server 的，安装的时候不需要
<snugglecat> Colin-shzsc, 开口晚的???
<yappy> Jagdwurst, 哦，那安装时就没异常。
<kenifanying> yappy, 你挂载安装文件了？
<CyrusYzGTt> ..QT,界面不喜欢，，
<kenifanying> yappy, 在安装文件的crack目录下面
<yappy> kenifanying, 你忘了我说过在 fedora 12 下我成功安装过。
<kenifanying> yappy, sorry
<Jagdwurst> yappy: 不会是 ntfs 的原因吧？ 我没在 ntfs 上用过..
<kenifanying> fww, 感觉qb没deluge漂亮……
<fww> kenifanying: 看看
<fww> kenifanying: 可能你的主题漂亮
<yappy> Jagdwurst, ntfs 这个应该不会吧？也许吧……
<sevk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 小白求助，双显卡电脑11.10怎样安装N卡驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359197 RT，我的电脑是华硕的UL30VT，双显卡，独显+集显，独显是NVIDIA G210M 请问这种情况下怎样安装独显的驱动？ 在BIOS的设置里面找不到关闭独显的选项，不过有一个ADVANTAGE里面有一个选项是IDE的选项，里面可以选择ENHANCED或者CO …
<Jagdwurst> yappy: 你的 ntfs 允许执行文件吗?
<yappy> Jagdwurst, 天！也许是因为这个原因！
<Jagdwurst> ............
<yappy> Jagdwurst, 允许ntfs 执行文件是怎么回事？
<alvin_rxg> 哦耶，这么半天，原来是这么回事？
<yappy> Jagdwurst, 我新建了个shell,也没反应！
<yappy> Jagdwurst, 你猛！
<kenifanying> fww, http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/111368
<fww> kenifanying: 你的主题漂亮而已
<fww> kenifanying: 什么主题
<kenifanying> fww, 默认的……
<kenifanying> fww, squeeze安装的时候默认的，没改
<fww> kenifanying: 我安的是 gnome-core 最小的 可能没带把
<kenifanying> fww, 我也是最小安装然后堆积木
<yappy> Jagdwurst, 继续指教！别跑哇
<Jagdwurst> ?
<yappy> 单纯看/media/dream 是有执行权限的，怎么办
<Jagdwurst> yappy: 那手动(或者 fstab)挂 ntfs 吧
<Colin-shzsc> snugglecat: 额，指的是小时候很晚才开始会说话，三周岁
<yappy> 是手动挂的，fstab, 里边有执行选项。
<kenifanying> yappy, 你不是吧？ ntfs? 你弄u盘上？
<Jagdwurst> yappy: 几乎没用过 ntfs， 不知道新的 ntfs3g 要加什么参数。  试试  mask=0
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/AgwhZ1vuQdc/
<sevk> snugglecat ⇪ ti: 跑的比火车还快的女人_在线视频观看_土豆网视频 乐活
<yappy> kenifanying, 是弄到 ntfs 上
<yappy> 好，问题出在哪里知道了。我来解决！！！！！
<kenifanying> yappy, 不是u盘上ntfs分区？
<kenifanying> yappy, 我还是不明白怎么会出现个ntfs
<yappy> 谢了哈，各位。特别是Jagdwurst
<Jagdwurst> :D
<yappy> kenifanying, 我的一个 /dev/sda5 挂载成 /media/dream
<kenifanying> yappy, 最开始就觉得你怪怪的，会安装到/media目录下
<fww> kenifanying: 一堆主题没个好看的
<kenifanying> yappy, 一般安装不是/opt, /usr/local也是~/bin之类的
<yappy> 然后安装到 /media/dream/matlab2010a. kenifanying, 你直觉好得很嘛。
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 太搞笑了
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 看了，，
<yappy> kenifanying, 我嫌它大，就把它甩到 /media 里了
<kenifanying> yappy, 还是 Jagdwurst 厉害，我死也想不到ntfs
<yappy> kenifanying, 也谢谢你哈
<kenifanying> yappy, 木有帮到忙……
<snugglecat> :)
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 她母亲跑得更快
<kenifanying> fww, 你的贴出来看看，wheezy?
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ,,
<yappy> kenifanying, 你的“木有”激发了 Jagdwurst 的灵感 ：）
<fww> kenifanying: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/111369
<snugglecat> knownbad, 又在和二奶调情么
<kenifanying> fww, 是你gnome主题的问题
<kenifanying> fww, 我用的clearlooks
<fww> kenifanying: 一般
<knownbad> 有吗？
<knownbad> 你的母猫呢？  被你奸杀了？
<snugglecat> knownbad, 怎么这么安静。 圣诞节过得好么
<snugglecat> 它累了，在睡觉
<knownbad> 你真行。。。
<knownbad> 连猫都搞累了。
<knownbad> 我还好。
<knownbad> 上班去
<lolicon> 坑爹啊淫火虫晚会取消了。。。
<snugglecat> .....
<sevk> 新 Wine及其分支 • 喜欢用wine的朋，友进 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359199 最近发现wine合如DIB驱动代码后，opengl性能下降很多，玩游戏卡卡的，特别是我喜欢玩的帝国3，经常挂掉 感觉wine现在还不如以前 还有wine的声音系统目前好像有问题，和ubuntu的pulse不兼容 统计信息: 发表于 由 ptpt52 — 2011-12-28 22:45
<fww> kenifanying: qb 自带搜索 种
<fww> kenifanying: 很不错 的搜索
<fww> kenifanying: gnome 滚轮 行 太慢 怎么办
<angelife> 为什么我刻录的arch安装光盘不能直接启动呢
<angelife> 官方网站下载的
 * angelife 为什么我刻录的arch安装光盘不能直接启动呢
<snugglecat> angelife, 我用u盘装的
<angelife> snugglecat: 哦
<angelife> u盘怎么装啊
<kenifanying> fww, 不知道
<angelife> 我每次都是自己刻录盘装的
<angelife> 用的都是dvd刻录盘
<angelife> 太奢侈了
<angelife> 看来 arch是在逼着人都改学U盘安装啊
<angelife> 光盘都无法自启动的
<alvin_rxg> 打个怪5点经验……
<mmfei> 我笔记本连光驱都没有。。。不u盘安装，用什么安装啊
<mmfei> u盘安装挺好的
<mmfei> 支持^^
<iGoogle> grub 硬盘安装 iso
<knownbad> snugglecat: 你今晚不睡？
<noctuorare> angelife: 用U盤不很好嗎？
<angelife> noctuorare: 不是懒么
<snugglecat> knownbad, 不睡
<noctuorare> angelife: 我不知道怎麼說。我電腦反正是沒有光驅的。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 明晚去见工， 但是是平面设计的。 不在行啊
<snugglecat> knownbad, 啥是平面设计啊
<snugglecat> angelife, 很简单的吧， 我也忘了当初是怎么装的了。
<knownbad> 卖面的？
<snugglecat> knownbad, 应该是类似与宣传单的吧
<angelife> snugglecat: 恩
<knownbad> 我喜欢湖北热干面。
<snugglecat> 旅游的
<angelife> noctuorare: 恩
<knownbad> 知道。
<angelife> 我找一个1t的来装
<knownbad> 就是 graphic design 那类的。
<snugglecat> 我不在行阿。 明天去看看吧。 我基本啥是平面设计是啥都模糊呢
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 最大可能是 宣传单，宣传册啥的
<knownbad> 就 photoshop 然后 layout.
<knownbad> 德国香肠她老婆好似做这类的。
<knownbad> 你问他去吧。
<snugglecat> 哦， 先见着吧， 我的项目也快结尾了，该是找份工作 了
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> :)
<knownbad> 你卖屁股市场不好吗？
<snugglecat> 菊花都残了
<knownbad> 什么都好，有收入就好。
<knownbad> 反正都快过年了。
<snugglecat> 是啊
<knownbad> 没关系有人喜欢烂菊花。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 我前几天想到一个
<snugglecat> 将 irc 做一个桌面好不
<snugglecat> 做一个机器人小蜜。 桌面没有任何 panel， 任何菜单， 任何任务条
<snugglecat> 要做什么就跟机器人小蜜说
<knownbad> 给小孩的？
<snugglecat> 例如“小蜜， 我要看邮箱”。 机器人就可以打开邮件客户端。
<snugglecat> 小蜜，我要工作了，打开最近的图片。
<snugglecat> 机器人就打开 photoshp， 打开最近编辑的图片
<jong> - -
<snugglecat> 我要工作了， 打开网页项目。
<knownbad> 已经有了，iphone-s 上刚在打着广告。
<alvin_rxg> 我要处理图片，机器人就用 photoshop 把图片处理好了
<snugglecat> 小蜜，我要听音乐， 摇滚的。 机器人就会打开播放器， 以及播放摇滚播单
<knownbad> 但不叫小蜜，叫便密。
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, .... 实现不了啊
<alvin_rxg> 不是都在研究 ai 么
<snugglecat> 切换窗口就说， 小蜜， 给我 "xxx"窗口
<snugglecat> 我说的那个， 不是 很 ai 的。 就一固定的命令格式而已。 应该不难
<knownbad> 小蜜，过我高潮。
<snugglecat> 机器人会记录一些 打开的历史文件，以及项目啥的
<snugglecat> 小蜜， 给我高潮。 就打开浏览窗口，然后去 tube8.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: xxXXxxXXxxXXxxXXxxXXxxXXxx
<snugglecat> 。。。。
<snugglecat> 怎么我想的，都有人做了
<snugglecat> 我用在 irc 上， 只是为了好玩， 再者全天就在 irc 泡着
<snugglecat> 要做什么就对机器人说
<snugglecat> 小蜜，我无聊了。 机器人就抓煎蛋的 FML 笑话。 我愤怒了，就抓 反动网站
<snugglecat> knownbad, 怎么杨
<knownbad> 杨？
<snugglecat> æ ·
<knownbad> fivesheep: 这只？
<snugglecat> .....
<snugglecat> 哦， 原来 fivesheep 叫 杨五
<snugglecat> mayli 叫李梅
<snugglecat> knownbad, 你的英文名是姓在开头还是在后啊
<knownbad> 民姓。
<snugglecat> 应该中国人的姓名，英文名也应该 姓在后。
<knownbad> 废话。
<knownbad> 都说是英文了。
<snugglecat> 错了
<snugglecat> 应该中国人的姓名，英文名也应该 姓在前。
<void1> 名字的拼音写法有国标的
<snugglecat> 如果说 中文的姓名变 英文要符合 英文习惯。 为啥 老外的英文名翻译成中文 还是按他的习惯， 姓在后
<void1> 拼音里姓在前
<fivesheep> knownbad: what's up, dude
<void1> 即使用在英语环境，也是姓在前
<knownbad> sorry, meant to use your as reference.
<knownbad> merry x'mas.
<fivesheep> time to say happy new year
<knownbad> still brewing....hahaha
<snugglecat> 如果说 中文名 变英文名， 姓要放后 以符合英文习惯。 以后老外的英文名翻译成中文，也得把姓放前 符合中文习惯
<snugglecat> knownbad, 对不
<snugglecat> void1, knownbad 说的， 姓放后， 其实我不知道是放哪
<knownbad> 你把姓放前面外国人就会吧你的姓当名字叫。
<fivesheep> snugglecat: 关键是很多英文名翻译 只用了姓
<fivesheep> 没全用
<knownbad> 这只能怪你不能怪别人。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 那我也把老外的名字 将名当姓叫
<knownbad> 我去当兵是都只叫姓的。
<snugglecat> 不公平啊
<knownbad> 没用，没人里你。
<knownbad> 就好似我去国内跟我老婆说我们得排队。老婆说没人理会我们一样。
<knownbad> 这是习惯用法。
<snugglecat> 为什么全按他的， 要不英文名的姓全放在后， 中文名的姓全放在前。 要不 按原来的习惯， 中文翻译成英文， 姓依然在前， 英文翻译中文， 姓依然在后
 * snugglecat 就一民族主义者
<knownbad> 你是说民族吧？
<snugglecat> 我就一愤青好么
<knownbad> 那跟国际又有和关联？
<knownbad> 你用了英文就是国际用法了，跟民族无关。
<snugglecat> 用了中文就得符合中文习惯
<snugglecat> 和民族有关
<knownbad> 是啊，但你问英文用法啊。
<knownbad> 你永不出你的村子，那你的村子就是天堂。
<snugglecat> 问题就是 中国人用了英文， 符合国际用法， 这个没问题
<snugglecat> 但是老外用了中文，凭什么还用英文的习惯
<knownbad> 世界也就你的村子最大了。
<knownbad> 没，外国人用中文也就使用中文的语法了。
<alvin_rxg> 也可哟啊。只要你乐意，可以叫人 杰克逊°迈克尔
<knownbad> 就算有错也是翻译的错。
<snugglecat> 其实我是说教科书的 做法 不对
<snugglecat> 卡尔·亨利希·马克思。 应该叫 马克思.卡尔.亨利希
<knownbad> 像 johnny walker 翻成了约翰走路。
<knownbad> 那就是到过来了。
<snugglecat> 把所有教材的英文名字翻译，全掉个个
 * knownbad 拉屎去
<alvin_rxg> cia fbi nba 都给翻译一下
<snugglecat> ....
<snugglecat> 我是说人名， 那些倒没研究过
<angelife> 还是u盘安装省心
<angelife> 下次再也不傻乎乎的刻盘了
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<angelife> 。。。
<Jagdwurst> :::
<Ann> 各种点
<alvin_rxg> ¨
<snugglecat> knownbad, 美国怎么翻译毛泽东这个名字的
<snugglecat> mike mao???
<fivesheep> Mao
<CyrusYzGTt> ¡¡¦¦ªªËÏëïÖöÜŰüűÿ
<fivesheep> most of the time
<ofan> snugglecat: chairman mao
<snugglecat> 麦克毛????
<fivesheep> chairman is not a name
<fivesheep> a title
<snugglecat> fivesheep, mike mao 不知道 是从哪来的。 好像是周星驰说的
<fivesheep> Mao the red devil
<snugglecat> 哦， 只称 姓？ 有无全称的翻译
<fivesheep> 拼音咯
<fivesheep> Mao Zedong
<ofan> Zedong mao
<snugglecat> zedong mao????
<fivesheep> 最常见
<fivesheep> no
<snugglecat> 还是 mao zedong
<fivesheep> 很多正序
<ofan> 或者Mao,Zedong
<snugglecat> 哦
<Jagdwurst> cat moor east
<Jagdwurst> hair more east
<alvin_rxg> -.-
<Jagdwurst> moor
<snugglecat> 我去搜搜
<ofan> 还好我这没有蒙牛
<fivesheep> snugglecat: 你google 搜索一下就知道了
<ofan> 擦 亏我以前还那么喜欢蒙牛早餐奶
<fivesheep> ofan: 那不很好么
<alvin_rxg> 上联：蒙牛 下联：坑爹～
<snugglecat> 好的， 我正搜
<alvin_rxg> 还差个横批
<Jagdwurst> 没见过蒙牛早餐奶的路过...
<fivesheep> ofan: 蒙牛, 国奶
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 你喝了 20111108生产的 蒙牛？？
<CyrusYzGTt> 横批： 一直产毒奶
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 没有
<snugglecat> Jagdwurst, mike 好像还有另一个叫法怎么拼啊
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 哦
<ofan> 刚刚一门课有人退了，刚好被我看到哈哈哈
<fivesheep> ofan: 不是放假么
<fivesheep> ofan: 上课了?
<ofan> fivesheep: 下学期的
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat: 不知道，只听过叫 mau
<ofan> nnd 选晚了
<snugglecat> 好像 他还有个名字叫 Michael Mao
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ 换个 横批： 二毒奶
<alvin_rxg> 艹，树妖跟熊在打架，我跑过去全打我……
<knownbad> snugglecat: 毛泽东好似叫 chairman mao。
<knownbad> 毛主席。
<fivesheep> 国家免检产品
<snugglecat> 那个是职位称呼把
<snugglecat> 我去搜 Michael Mao
<knownbad> 好久没吃水煮牛，屁股遭殃了。
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 貌似后天超市不开门...
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 明天再一早去买东西
<alvin_rxg> 星期五？不可能吧
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 没冰箱的孩纸伤不起，今天的肉全臭了
<snugglecat> 我总记得的 有个 Michael Mao 的名字
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 圣诞前看到超市帖的好像说 29 是最后一天。
<alvin_rxg>  :|  Jagdwurst ebay 上看看有没有德国人出二手的小冰箱呗，貌似可以2、3十块买个
<alvin_rxg> 好吧……不过也没事，原本就计划明天去买东西的
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 那种冰箱废电，每月电费都赶的上买个新的了
<alvin_rxg>  :|
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 而且搬不回家...
<alvin_rxg> 小冰箱啊，两层的哪种
<Jagdwurst> 小的也搬不回
<Jagdwurst> 只有就近用小推车推
<fivesheep> alvin_rxg: 你们那电费多少钱一度
<Jagdwurst> 没搬家老头...
<alvin_rxg> fivesheep: 21¢
<Jagdwurst> fivesheep: 我每月居然要交 117€ 的煤气费……
<fivesheep> 我们这 .07cent...
<fivesheep> alvin_rxg: 水深火热啊
<knownbad> 币值不同吧？
<fivesheep> knownbad: 他们的更贵
<fivesheep> knownbad: 他们币值更高
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 真悲惨，查了下卡鲁没多少人卖冰箱，最便宜那个60块，另外还挺大的
<knownbad> 我看看我的
<alvin_rxg> 你是说 0.07cent ?这什么价格？
<fivesheep> 电费, 1KWH
<fivesheep> 7 penny
<alvin_rxg> 0.07cent    0.07$ ??????????
<fivesheep> ah..
<fivesheep> sorry. 7 cent
<alvin_rxg>  :|
<fivesheep> yes
<fivesheep> 你是  0.0021 euro?
<knownbad> rate/therm = $.76667
<alvin_rxg> 这边 21¢  0,21€
<fivesheep> knownbad: 没那么高吧
<knownbad> 你哪来的 $.07?
<knownbad> 单位是 therm.
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 那是说 76¢ 咯？
<alvin_rxg> therm 是啥单位…
<knownbad> 怎知？
<LOL_>  > Time.now
<sevk> LOL_, 2011-12-29 00:27:06 +0800
<alvin_rxg> Therm == 29.3072222 kWh
<knownbad> 还有什么 baseline + difference + billing factor。  妈的，天方夜谭了。
<alvin_rxg> 那还是很便宜…… 大约 2.6¢
<alvin_rxg> 这边设备就算一年一次，大概60€
<knownbad> 哦，瓦斯表的度数 x billing factor = total therms.
<Jagdwurst> 不想看书了，有啥事好做？
<fivesheep> knownbad: http://share.fivesheep.org/rate.jpg
<LOL_> 今天太阳不明媚，希望明天有个明媚的天气
<Jagdwurst> 本来 gebjgd 在还能逗逗 gebjgd
<knownbad> billing factor 可能是商业，住宅，或是贫苦人家的差别。
<fivesheep> knownbad: 这是我这的大概价格
<alvin_rxg> 这边 也这么算的， 度数 x faktor(~9) = kwh
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<Jagdwurst> ……为啥偏偏我这里不那么算..
<fivesheep> knownbad: 它是写着 0.07$
<knownbad> fivesheep: 你的比我便宜。
<knownbad> 我的 $1.64/therm
<Jagdwurst> 我这里 6,25cent,  超过 1846kWh 涨到 8,63
<knownbad> 咦，好似错的。
<knownbad> fivesheep: 不是吧，那是电费。
<knownbad> natural gas 才是天然气。
<knownbad> 弄咖啡去
 * Jagdwurst 上天涯逛逛
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 这状态很强大的感觉……  http://uploadpie.com/lNfjE
<sevk> alvin_rxg,啥网址吆? ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<superlee> 这是一个游戏irc
<superlee> ？
<fivesheep> knownbad: http://share.fivesheep.org/bill.jpg 电费单.. 算了一下 0.07还不到.
<alvin_rxg> superlee: /topic
<fivesheep> knownbad: 你刚才说的0.766 哪里来的数字
<alvin_rxg> 两个月 1137kwh ....
<knownbad> 帐单上的。
<alvin_rxg> 两个月 1137kwh 怎么烧的这电？
<knownbad> therms used = 3
<knownbad> rate/therm = $.76667
<knownbad> charge = $ 2.30
<fivesheep> 你这是 gas
<knownbad> 是啊。
<fivesheep> knownbad: 在说电费呢..
<fivesheep> 草........
<knownbad> 不是在说瓦斯吗？
<knownbad> 奶奶的
<alvin_rxg>  :|
<fivesheep> 说电!
<alvin_rxg> 在说 strom
 * knownbad 笑翻
<fivesheep> alvin_rxg: 1137 不算多的了.
<fivesheep> alvin_rxg: 每家每户都有个热水缸
<fivesheep> 洗把手也要热水
<alvin_rxg> 这相当于我之前两个人住的时候的半年……
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 背包满了， lol
<alvin_rxg> 重量还没满
<knownbad> $.04/kwh
<fivesheep> 妈的... 这更便宜啊
<yappy> 感觉 thunderbird 好烂……有人有同感没
<fivesheep> 不用thunderbird
<knownbad> fivesheep: 好似比你的便宜些。
<fivesheep> 其实web 客户端已经很好了
<yappy> fivesheep, 你说的是哪个 web客户端
<fivesheep> Jagdwurst: 天涯密码泄漏咯. 找到你的账户没
<fivesheep> gmail?
<yappy> 对，gmail 的可以
<Jagdwurst> fivesheep: 我今年夏天才注册的天涯 xD
<yappy> 想删掉thunderbird 了
<yappy> 但是gmail 登录老是半天
<knownbad> tb 不错了，但 claws-mail 轻便些。
<yappy> tb 感觉又慢又大
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 还没睡?
<yappy> 配置 mailx 或 mutt 吧又觉得麻烦，犹豫……
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: ?
<fivesheep> Jagdwurst: 我的密码泄漏了. 不过还好是垃圾密码. 一般国内网站我都用这种密码
<Jagdwurst> 呵呵，我也是 csdn 上也是用的垃圾密码
<LOL_> fivesheep: 什么密码
<fivesheep> 简单的数字字母结合
<LOL_> 哦
<fivesheep> abcd1234 之类
<fivesheep> 天涯有 3% 的人用 123456 做密码
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..刚才去 洗澡了，， 找寡人何事？从实招来
<fivesheep> lol
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<fivesheep> 基情
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 看你还没睡，上来打个招呼
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 哦，本尊要 寿终正寝了，， 安息
<LOL_> fivesheep: root后的手机还能恢复出场值吗
<fivesheep> 你说android?
<fivesheep> 能吧
<LOL_> 如果删了一些系统自带的程序。恢复后是不是又都有了
<CyrusYzGTt> 哦，这个才是目的吧
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你猜对。了
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<CyrusYzGTt> =。=
<LOL_> root后删了些系统自带的程序，不知还能恢复不
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: -_-///
<CyrusYzGTt> 不清楚，，木有这么先进的手机。。
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 困 ，睡觉去，你安息吧
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 嗯，， 你也 早点安息，，
<ofan> 基情
<knownbad> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=va193VEo5hk&feature=fvwrel
<sevk> knownbad,啥网址吆? YouTube - IU(아이유) - GOOD DAY practice film
<knownbad> 这个可爱。
<fivesheep> http://www.real-vpn.com/  免费vvpn
<sevk> fivesheep,啥网址吆? RealVPN | Quality VPN
<knownbad> 你用过？
<fivesheep> 没 刚看到的
<knownbad> fr 和 nl 只转了九十度。
<knownbad> 应该是打广告，limit to 100k.
<snugglecat> knownbad, 泰森那个毛主席的纹身英文写的什么
<knownbad> 那里？
<fivesheep> knownbad: 用来挂p2p 哈哈
<knownbad> snugglecat: 你该去弄个“fivesheep: http://www.real-vpn.com/  免费vvpn”
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> knownbad, 帮我看看这个视频， 我看不到， 是不是 michael mao
<snugglecat> http://www.youtube.com/all_comments?v=Ewve26MnZgA
<sevk> snugglecat,啥网址吆? YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.
<snugglecat> knownbad, 帮我看看嘛， 我看不了
<knownbad> 看什么？
<knownbad> 你得点上方的三个图。
<knownbad> fivesheep: 这好似 openvpn?
<snugglecat> http://www.youtube.com/all_comments?v=Ewve26MnZgA 这个啊。
<knownbad> 没什么 documentation。
<snugglecat> 我在找 michael mao 的出处
<knownbad> https://zh.wikipedia.org/zh/毛澤東：鮮為人知的故事
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS*  维基百科，自由的百科全书
<knownbad> 拜托
<snugglecat> 貌似是 香港人 叫 毛泽东是 Michael Mao
<knownbad> 可能但应该是事实。
<knownbad> 就像孙中山是美国人一样。
<snugglecat> 貌似是从港产片里出来的。 你看了那视频了么
<snugglecat> 我看不到
<knownbad> 后来都证实是事实。
<knownbad> 那是搞笑的。
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 我知道啊， 我想知道是哪部骗子， 是周星驰的么
<knownbad> 不是，是周爷爷
<knownbad> 我很想改名叫 yeye。
<knownbad> fivesheep: 你上了 real-vpn 没？
<snugglecat> 好像是 偷天换日
<fivesheep> knownbad: 能连上
<knownbad> openvpn 吧?
<fivesheep> pptp
<knownbad> snugglecat: 你还不快去搞这个？
<knownbad> 啊。这么傻？
<snugglecat> 好的
<fivesheep> 也有openvpn的
<knownbad> 那干嘛好 crt?
<fivesheep> 都有
<knownbad> 要。
<knownbad> 哦，了解。
<knownbad> 因为 pptp 在公司出不去。
<knownbad> 帮老婆也要一个。
<fivesheep> 国内不知道能否连上
<fivesheep> knownbad: 你老婆都要出去了
 * ofan 低价出售米国高速VPN
<fivesheep> 搞来干啥
<fivesheep> ofan: 求中国vpn
<knownbad> 等她以后回去是翻墙。
<fivesheep> 还回去?
<fivesheep> knownbad: 不过我觉得普通话人群的生活圈似乎少了点.
<fivesheep> knownbad: 也许台湾人不同
<snugglecat> 不会设
<knownbad> 她来了习惯后在回去会感觉不同。
<fivesheep> knownbad: 见到很多子女申请来的说普通话的老人都不愿意留在美国.
<knownbad> 还好看个性。
<fivesheep> knownbad: 因为找不到生活圈
<fivesheep> 孤孤单单的
<knownbad> 广东人比较呱噪些。。。呵呵
<fivesheep> knownbad: 我们是整个生活圈搬出来的..
<knownbad> 我妈都想搬回台湾。
<knownbad> 我是习惯了一人。
<fivesheep> knownbad: 我同一栋楼的邻居, 在西雅图有8人.. 他们都是同一个公司的人, 然后还有很多同一个公司的同事
<snugglecat> fivesheep, 你叫 杨五 么
<knownbad> 有好有坏吧。闲话多。
<snugglecat> 说闲话能死他
<snugglecat> 说闲话弄死他
<snugglecat> fivesheep, 你老婆来美国了么
<knownbad> 他老婆在他手上。
<fivesheep> lol
<knownbad> 天天摸着。
<snugglecat> 哦
<tIn502> 为什么我的vimwiki里的模板不起作用
<tIn502> 有人知道吗
<knownbad> 嗯，怎么 pc-bsd 感觉上有点慢呢？
<Jagdwurst> knownbad: 你也折腾了?
<knownbad> 测试
<sevk> knownbad, .. ..  ㍚ 
<alvin_rxg1> 測試
<Jagdwurst> 测拭
<knownbad> 奶奶的
<alvin_rxg1> Jagdwurst: 我得赶紧换地方了…
<alvin_rxg1> Jagdwurst: 虽然 enercity 结算之前 8月底到11月底，每个月101块钱。可那时候暖气还没开始用。而现在…… =.= 刚洗手间那暖气就不知道开了几个小时了。
<Jagdwurst> ...
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 11 月㡳你们结算过一次?
<alvin_rxg> 是的。
<alvin_rxg> 那两三个月算下来每个月 101块。之后加上暖气就不得了咯～
<Jagdwurst> o ye
<alvin_rxg> 赶紧跑路，然后2012年12月让他们哭去吧
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 本来你用不着搬出去的
<alvin_rxg> 最近几天温度不是挺高的么，我就睡觉时开个1个小时暖气。他们还是开一整天的。
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 我走了以后你可以找个小学妹
<alvin_rxg> 谁想搬出去来啊……这么好的地方，1分钟到车站，2分钟到学校，这房间还很不错的。
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 据我所知，现在一堆小学妹想找学校近的房子
<alvin_rxg> 不认识
<Jagdwurst> 我只今天开了暖气
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 现在没机会了，本来那时候可以认识一堆的 xD
<alvin_rxg>  :|
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd 今天怎么没出来
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: wenda.google.com.hk ...怎么 google 也出这么猥琐的东西了
<alvin_rxg> Title: 问答
<alvin_rxg> 不是 之乎 吗？
<Jagdwurst> 没听说过...
<ofan> http://wenda.google.hk.com/
<sevk> ofan ⇪ ti: wenda google
<Jagdwurst> 我了个去， gutenberg.org 怎么这么给力…………
<alvin_rxg> Title: Project Gutenberg - free ebooks
<Jagdwurst> 传到手机上看电子书去了
<alvin_rxg> 中文也有超多的么…
<Jagdwurst> 不知道，
<Jagdwurst> 只瞧了德语和拉丁语的
<Jagdwurst> google 上搜不到的 gutenberg 上都有
<alvin_rxg>  :|
<Jagdwurst> 早知道都能下载到， 我就不去书店买了
<alvin_rxg>  :|
<Jagdwurst> 书店的版本还没 gutenberg 上找到的好..
<alvin_rxg> 这不会吧……
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 中文的排版好 NB,  整本书只有一行:    http://www.gutenberg.org/cache/epub/25385/pg25385.html
<alvin_rxg>  :/
<alvin_rxg>  
<alvin_rxg>   这什么符号
<alvin_rxg> 逗号？
<Jagdwurst> ?
<alvin_rxg> 刚那书里有些古怪的符号
<alvin_rxg> 这真是好东西啊～ http://uploadpie.com/Ls3fJ
<sevk> alvin_rxg,啥网址吆? ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<alvin_rxg> 这东东可以和 bard song 叠加的～
<alvin_rxg> 终于进入 creator 的古迹了……
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 那个地址不存在
<alvin_rxg> 对的啊…… http://uploadpie.com/Ls3fJ  哪不对来…
<alvin_rxg> http://uploadpie.com/Y7XsF
<Jagdwurst> 那个有用吗...
<alvin_rxg> 不知道，但比 bard song 效果好
<alvin_rxg> 天……我把我自己锁起来咯……门还敲不咯……
<Jagdwurst> 那是因为你的 bard song 太低了...
<alvin_rxg> xD 本来 perform 9, 后来捡了个+3 Strength 的手套后， perform 变6 了
<alvin_rxg> 刚又捡了个
<Jagdwurst> 这么狂升 fighter 还不如上红龙呢..
<alvin_rxg> 红龙什么条件？
<Jagdwurst> 8 的轶闻
<alvin_rxg> 21了……
<Jagdwurst> 这么高＝
<Jagdwurst> ？
<Jagdwurst> 除非 wiz 那样 int 帯来的 skill 点数太多， 才会加到 21...
<Jagdwurst> 8足够了，
<Jagdwurst> 况且  bard 还有 spell...
<alvin_rxg> 是啊，刚开始2级bard，之后全是 fighter，每级3点，disciplne heal lore
<Jagdwurst> ...
<alvin_rxg> =.=  我不知道加别的什么，觉得点数留着也浪费
<Jagdwurst> lore 高了没用啊，不如加到 disable trap , dodge 这些上面
<alvin_rxg> discipline 现在 20
<alvin_rxg> 呃。
<fishoneeyed> Jagdwurst: hallo
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: haool
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: hallo
<Jagdwurst> fennng: holla
<Jagdwurst> fishoneeyed: holla
<Jagdwurst> fennng: sry
<alvin_rxg> 怎么办怎么办，3个扔火球的法师…
<alvin_rxg> 怎么这么简单……一瓶药 pass...
<Jagdwurst> 把书传到手机上....
<Jagdwurst> 上床看书。。。
<alvin_rxg> 嗯
<sevk>  06:00
<fishoneeyed> 睡觉去了。
#ubuntu-cn 2011-12-29
<ugoub> 代码贴什么地方啊？我发现开机时 system loading average 在8.3左右有一分多钟长的时间，进程里面有很多console-kit-dae.
<sevk> 新 新闻和通知 • HTC解锁其Verizon和AT&T等Android设备的Bootloader http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359212 HTC Android设备用户的一个好消息： HTC已扩充了 其官方 Bootloader实用工具 ，覆盖了2011年九月后上市的所有HTC Android设备。旧有模型仍将被加到该工具上面，不过这还需要点时间。 [align=center] [/align] [align=center] [/align] HTC CEO Peter Cho …
<bluek> 我来了我来了，欢迎我来吧
 * bluek 开着 歼20 在上空转悠着
<ugoub> 好吧，我想问问进程中的console-kit-dae是什么东西，进程中有几十个，有人说killall不会影响系统。
<cfy> 我擦
<cfy> 从此以后wifi不再安全了。。。。
<cfy> 因为设置的密码不安全了。。。
<cfy> 先deauthentication一下，然后暴力破解，30H内应该能出密码。。。
<cfy> 有了巨大的词典以后。。。
<cfy> eexp: ee
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 有关命令行下做软raid http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359213 RT 请教下有关在ubuntu下纯命令行下做raid 需要用到哪些命令 谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 新垣小翔 — 2011-12-29 9:32
<cfy> eexp: 晚上要考 通信电子电路  T_T
<cfy> eexp: 还不会怎么办？有没有速成的方法
 * cfy 图书馆去。。。
<eexp> 。
<LOL_> caleb-: 今天听说要下雪
<caleb-> LOL_: 哪个省啊？
<bluek> 下吧下吧我要开花
<LOL_> 。。。
<LOL_> caleb-: 你猜?
<zhan> eexp: 阿姨真是什么都懂啊
<zhan> LOL_: 帝都？
<pocoyo> zhan: 因为ee是在婶
<LOL_> zhan: ...
<zhan> adam8157: 帝都下雪了？
<adam8157> zhan: 嗯 你都知道了...
<cfy> 下雪了。。。
<cfy> 温州是不会下雪的。。。
<cfy> ....
<roylez> cfy: cc
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐
<roylez> adam8157: 我准时上班了
<adam8157> roylez: 我刚来...
<cfy> 了了 淡淡
<cfy> roylez: 主席好
<zhan> roylez: 竹席， 魔都下雪没？
<cfy> roylez: 主席，我有个 49035542 的字典。。。
<cfy> roylez: 破wpa-psk不是问题了，我觉得
<cfy> roylez: 要不？
<cfy> 以后不加密，vpn到路由器，然后上网，这样估计才安全。。。
<roylez> zhan: 没
<finsky> sql = "select * from mrgzllr where xm= " & trim(xm) 請問這句有問題嗎
<roylez> cfy: ................ 多大？
<cfy> 这难道是perl?
<roylez> cfy: 你丫真是毒娃啊
<roylez> cfy: 以后我每周少踢你一次
<finsky> -0-
<cfy> roylez: -rw-r--r-- 1 cfy cfy 155M Dec 29 07:02 allpasswd.xz
<cfy> roylez: 。。。
<cfy> roylez: 我这是测试安全
<roylez> cfy: 你先放dropbox，我回去下下看
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-14-generic #23-Ubuntu SMP Mon Nov 21 20:34:47 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<cfy> roylez: 然后，如果能获得握手信息，就可以decrypt所有的信息了。。。T_T
<finsky> 沒學過asp，直接就讓寫查詢數據庫的東西，還全是M$的東西 ：（
<cfy> roylez: 各种暴露啊。。。只有https和vpn了。。T_T
<cfy> roylez: 我用7z加个密码，放google code好了，没dropbox
<jiero> 真的啊， HP 发了一个 正规售价 $99的平板电脑。。
<cfy> finsky: 怎么出错了？
<cfy> finsky: 我表示我写过asp T_T
<cfy> sb 的vbscript
<cfy> 有人不同意么？
<LOL_> 天好。阴
<cfy> 温州要开始下雨，变冷了 T_T
<LOL_> 冬天就应该是这样的天气才对
<huntxu> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<huntxu> adam8157: virsh怎麽在命令行就指定用戶名密碼
<adam8157> huntxu: - -! 我只是简单用用 不是很清楚...
<LOL_> 这样的天气让我想起了以前
<huntxu> adam8157: 要dump一個遠程的虛擬機成本地的xml，你怎麽做
<huntxu> adam8157: 裏面又不能重定向
<huntxu> adam8157: 算了，用perl = =
<adam8157> huntxu: ...
<cfy> 用perl...
<adam8157> huntxu: 我都是简单开虚拟机, 换内核, 跑程序...
<huntxu> adam8157: 還有，貌似qemu 1.0的spice支持arch都沒有編譯進去支持，于是悲劇了...
<cfy> spice不是电路模拟软件么？
<adam8157> huntxu: 你是去做虚拟化了?
<huntxu> adam8157: yapp
<huntxu> adam8157: yap
<LOL_> 明天就三十号了
<adam8157> huntxu: "yep"
<huntxu> adam8157: 有無搞錯
<huntxu> adam8157: 這在模仿美國農民
<adam8157> huntxu: 啧啧
<adam8157> - -
<huntxu> adam8157: 我用 -r都要用戶名密碼
<LOL_> 学校今天包饺子，但俺不喜欢吃饺子
<huntxu> adam8157: 太不人性化了
<cfy> LOL_: 为啥今天包？
<huntxu> adam8157: 很久前一個笑話啊，北方美國人講笑話開頭是once upon a day，南方開頭是 you won't believe this shit...
<huntxu> adam8157: 講故事
<adam8157> huntxu: lol
<LOL_> cfy: 庆祝元旦，下午还有个元旦晚会
<cfy> LOL_: 哦。
<LOL_> cfy: 你们那不包吗？
<cfy> LOL_: 你中国还是国外？
<cfy> LOL_: 不包。
<LOL_> cfy: 元旦晚会，你们应该也有吧，
<cfy> LOL_: 这个没有。。。。。没听说过有
<LOL_> 当然是中国，
<fyodor_> opera 每次 use socks 后都是重启么？
<cfy> 不清楚。。。
<^k^> 新 新立得和软件源 • 怎么将iso文件设置成本地软件源啊。。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359223 RT 我有个11.10的dvd iso，怎么将它设置成本地的软件源啊。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 coconut1 — 2011-12-29 10:22
<LOL_> ba
<huntxu> adam8157: 密碼驗証失敗，唉
<adam8157> huntxu: lol
<huntxu> adam8157: 我在本地也起不起來
<huntxu> adam8157: libvirt帶了-S啟動的，你怎麽解決啊
<LOL_> cfy: 你们什麽时候放假
<adam8157> huntxu: 我都是简单的start和console而已.....别的啥都不知道
<cfy> LOL_: 今天晚上等我 考完 通信电子电路，我就放假11天咯
<LOL_> cfy: 你是电信专业?
<huntxu> adam8157: console怎麽進去
<cfy> LOL_: 不是。电子的。
<adam8157> huntxu: virsh console guestname
<huntxu> adam8157: 不是，進去之後按啥讓他啟動
<cfy> LOL_: 你呢？
<huntxu> adam8157: qemu說是"c" = =
<adam8157> huntxu: 已经启动了呗...
<LOL_> cfy: 电信
<cfy> LOL_: 电信啊。那你学这个不？
<huntxu> adam8157: ps aux|grep qemu-kvm看看有沒-S這個參數
<adam8157> huntxu: 我遇到virt的问题会临时申请一台....
<LOL_> cfy: 应该学吧，现在刚大一
<cfy> LOL_: 哦。估计大一活动多，啥团日活动啥的。以后就懒得搞了
<huntxu> adam8157: 小公司沒錢沒機器，就要被你們鄙視 TAT
<adam8157> huntxu: 我们的工作性质啊 有时候我一次申请100台机器跑job...
<LOL_> cfy: 感觉大学里的活动都是闲的没事，
<LOL_> cfy
<cfy> http://cfy.googlecode.com/files/allpasswd.7z
 * cfy 密码字典。。。。破密码必备。。。
<cfy> roylez: above
<cfy> roylez: 解压密码 agamettwvfhaqeqxOei4lK~6uepdtbbghrlrswolaa
<roylez> cfy: 邮件发给我.....
<LOL_> cfy: 密码?
<cfy> roylez: 给email啊
<pocoyo> cfy: 这么大怎么发
<LOL_> cfy: 多大
<cfy> pocoyo: LOL_: 49035542个密码
<snugglecat> knownbad, 看来我得做码工了。
<tIn502> 为什么我的vimwiki模板不起作用
<knownbad> 做马夫？
<tIn502> 奇怪阿
<snugglecat> 码工
<knownbad> 马夫
<snugglecat> 代码工匠
<pocoyo> 学密码学的今年有很好的实验数据了
<cfy> pocoyo: ...
<knownbad> 载二奶的马夫？
<snugglecat> 找到可能性比较大的工作，下午面试。
<cfy> pocoyo: LOL_: 有了这个破wifi wpa-psk，很容易了
<knownbad> 祝你幸运
<snugglecat> 昨晚说的 平面设计 我做不了。
<snugglecat> 国内大多可能是 VC。 我这Qt奴隶要转了
<knownbad> 那不重要。
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 正解，，我发现 排名前100位的密码就能破解大部分的 wifi,,wpa/wpa2
<knownbad> 有钱再说。
<LOL_> cfy: 154m ，，，
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: :D,我这个有 49035542个，毫无压力哦
<jiero> snugglecat: 去金山
<cfy> LOL_: 很大么。。。我已经用了xz极限压缩了。。。。。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 应该转很容易的。 但毕竟很少接触过vc
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ,,好吧，， 给我一份，，
<pocoyo> cfy: 试过 adhoc联网不？ 不知道windows 下怎么回事，是不是必须有两台电脑同时开了 adhoc 才可以连接上，我这儿只有一台的话一直显示未连接，有两台的话 就可以连接。
<snugglecat> jiero, 没这条件
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: http://cfy.googlecode.com/files/allpasswd.7z
<snugglecat> jiero, 形式比较紧。
<snugglecat> 形势
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ,,多大的。。
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 解压密码 agamettwvfhaqeqxOei4lK~6uepdtbbghrlrswolaa
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 150M+
<cfy> pocoyo: 试过
<snugglecat> 再说，真去金山， 我得变代码民工了
<cfy> pocoyo: 是的。win是这样
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ,,,又是，，这么长的密码，，上次 perl文档，，也是这样。。
<snugglecat> 我怕被欠薪
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 同一个密码，我不想，别人随便逛逛，就下下就能用。密码在google code里的wiki理由
<LOL_> cfy: 邮箱支持那麽大的附件?
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 同一个密码，我不想，别人随便逛逛，就下下就能用。密码在google code里的wiki里有。
<cfy> LOL_: 我传到google code啊
<pocoyo> cfy: 果然？ 我说呢。不过我记得 我第一次试的时候 当时另一台电脑还没配置，结果可以连，一直让我觉得挺纳闷的。
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ,,好吧，，
<cfy> pocoyo: 嗯。
 * cfy aircrack-ng神器啊
<LOL_> cfy: 嗯，
<cfy> 也可以下这个，就csdn的 http://cfy.googlecode.com/files/most-freq-used-passwd.xz
<cfy> 2.9MB
<snugglecat> knownbad, 攒够买足够俩人大小的皮包，我出钱买皮包， 把我俩父子装里面， 你帮我带出境。 不用去很远， 到越南或缅甸啥的就丢下去
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ,,csdn我有，，
<snugglecat> knownbad, 如果被人发现，你就说丢垃圾
<snugglecat> knownbad, 带我出去
<knownbad> 割包皮？
<LOL_> cfy: 2.8m
<pocoyo> cfy: linux 下我新建的adhoc连接 每次也不会自动重连， 必须手动选 hidden wireless network. 才行
<snugglecat> ......
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 其实密码加密不加密都是浮云。。。。有了这次的数据库。反向的容易很多
<knownbad> 你这个年纪割包皮？
<snugglecat> knownbad, 喝红酒太多了么
<cfy> pocoyo: 我都是cli操作的
<snugglecat> 对了，对基督教有个疑问， 割礼是不是就是割包皮啊
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 哦，，我主要是 破解 wifi方便，，手动都行，，不过就是浪费点时间，，
<snugglecat> knownbad, 你是基督徒么， 割了么
<pocoyo> cfy: 感觉太繁琐了。你用adhoc干什么用的。我这是用这个双机共享上网。
<jiero> snugglecat: 那是犹太。。
<cfy> pocoyo: 我才不adhoc呢，你花27元买个网卡，建立ap网络啊
<snugglecat> 哦
<pocoyo> cfy: adhoc连接的网络不知道可不可以共享文件？我设置的静态ip地址。
<snugglecat> 犹太割礼是不是就是割包皮啊
<cfy> pocoyo: 可以吧
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 手动破wifi....
<knownbad> 不是，我是火星人。
<snugglecat> 貌似是和生殖器有关
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 我这里遍历那个150M的，估计30h
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 哈哈，毫无压力了。。。。。
<cfy> .....
<snugglecat> 火星人割礼是割蛋蛋么
<cfy> - -!
<pocoyo> cfy: 本质上说来算是局域网。
<snugglecat> 30小时遍历 150M????
<snugglecat> jiero, 是么
<knownbad> 那我收你儿子当火星人。
<cfy> snugglecat: 嗯，wpa-psk暴力嘛，400key/s
<LOL_> cfy: 不知android上能用吗
<knownbad> 何时割蛋蛋？
<cfy> pocoyo: 嗯。太不安全了，我开个airodump-ng，你就。。。
<snugglecat> 犹太的割礼是不是割包皮的
<snugglecat> knownbad, 问蛋蛋
<cfy> LOL_: 用啥？andriod默认貌似不能链接adhoc和kindle差不多
<knownbad> 不太清楚。
<snugglecat> windows 虚拟机编译 是不是很慢
<pocoyo> cfy: 我用笔记本弄的，应该距离覆盖距离不远。 另外我也没设密码， airodump-ng 不知道能不能检测出 ad-hoc的ip地址？
<LOL_> cfy: 在anxroid上找个破wifi的工具，能用你那个密码文件吗
<cfy> pocoyo: 可以吧，我想。
<cfy> LOL_: 应该可以，我是一个密码一行的，估计，字典格式都这样。
<pocoyo> cfy: 你那密码包用什么打开？
<cfy> pocoyo: 先7z输入密码解压一次，然后xz解压一次。然后好了。
<pocoyo> cfy: 解压过了。我怕打不列死机不？ :D
<LOL_> cfy: 不知在android上遍历那个文件，得花n个小时吧
<cfy> LOL_: 嗯，其实就是抓到握手包以后本地破解的。所以得看cpu的性能了
<cfy> LOL_: 不过有了密码文件，比较容易破了。也不一定呢。
<cfy> 比如我的qazws123,我的电脑花了2s.....
<pocoyo> cfy: 你得测试。
<cfy> pocoyo: less打开啊
<cfy> pocoyo: 测试啥？
<pocoyo> cfy: ok. 多破解几个试试
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ,,我想问问 ，，怎么统计的。。。
<cfy> pocoyo: 我在学校，没有网络给我测试。。。。。
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 我这个密码大体正确我觉得
<Kandu> cfy: 還有更 sb 的 js http://blog.jobbole.com/10860/
<^k^> Kandu,啥网址吆? 奇特的编程语言特性 - 博客 - 伯乐在线
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 把所有泄露的读入，按空白符作为分隔符。然后开始统计
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ,,觉得，，， ，你在浪费我的硬碟空间，，本来就不够的，，，
<cfy> 所以密码里其实包括了用户名，密码，和邮箱
<cfy> 但是，我去掉了只出现了一次的。和非ascii字符的
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 150M....
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ,,
<cfy> 解压出来
<LOL_> 把 CyrusYzGTt 的邮箱密码破解出来。嘿嘿，看里面有多少种子
<cfy> -rw-r--r-- 1 cfy cfy 635M Dec 29 07:02 allpasswd
<pocoyo> cfy: 靠这么大 600M
<cfy> pocoyo: xz牛逼啊
<cfy> pocoyo: xz牛逼吧
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 解压，，，，很大的吧
<pocoyo> cfy: 牛逼。
<cfy> Strms  Blocks   Compressed Uncompressed  Ratio  Check   Filename
<cfy>     1       1    154.9 MiB    634.7 MiB  0.244  CRC64   allpasswd.xz
<cfy> Kandu: 哈哈，common lisp好很多啊
<cfy> PHP认为 “01e4″ == “10000″ 是正确的，因为作为数字，它们的值是相当的。
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，你又迟到
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯
<roylez> palomino|working: 就喜欢卧槽，是么？
<palomino|working> 老骥伏枥，志在千里 , roylez
<zhan> 。。。
<cfy> pocoyo: CyrusYzGTt: 处理这个花了很多时间，各种sort|uniq|sort....
<Kandu> cfy: 做網頁前端後端的，都辛苦啊，用著(不是程序猿也能用的工具)寫出程序猿也看不懂的代碼
<cfy> pocoyo: CyrusYzGTt: 中间文件达到了4G.....
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ,,,不会，，
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ..你，，
<cfy> Kandu: 哈哈。。。。。。
<pocoyo> cfy: 你是不是把泄露的密码全提取出来了。
<Kandu> s/工具/語言
<cfy> pocoyo: 可以这么理解。大体上是的。主要别的网站的数据格式太乱了。。。
<cfy> pocoyo: 这次上传的是ascii,而且还是32到126的。
<pocoyo> cfy: 我试了两个网站上检测的，其中一个有我的，另一个没我的。哈哈
<cfy> 有区分大小写
<cfy> pocoyo: .....,格式太乱了。。。。我吐血
<cfy> Kandu: sort的外部排序好霸气啊
<Kandu> cfy: 外部排序?
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 又要到吃饭时间了
<cfy> Kandu: 是啊，有临时文件的。
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ .. 好吧，，，
<cfy> LOL_: 你和 CyrusYzGTt 一起吃饭？
<Kandu> cfy: sort 認為 os 的 mm 不適合?
<iYinHang> s
<cfy> Kandu: mm不合适？
<LOL_> cfy: 不，
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ,,话说，，我下载命令用错了，，正在将你的，， cfy.谷歌代码.com给全部下载，，，
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 不是
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: ?
<cfy> ....
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ,,话说，，我下载命令用错了，，正在将你的，， cfy.谷歌代码.com给全部下载，，，
<cfy> wget -m ?
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 。。嗯嗯，，习惯加 -m
<cfy> .....
<Kandu> cfy: 若認為適合 sort 的，就直接寫內存，不用臨時文件了吧
<cfy> Kandu: 应该是这样，应该有个limit
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ wget -N -c -nH -L9 -m
<pocoyo> cfy: 靠。我就知道我的qq号在里面。
<cfy> pocoyo: 不是吧。。。。这都有。难道你的qq出现超过1次？
<pocoyo> cfy: 为什么把邮箱也提出来了？全提密码不算了？
<CyrusYzGTt> pocoyo§ 有你的QQ号？？ 拿来，，我加你为 linux好友，，
<cfy> pocoyo: 都说了，格式太乱
<cfy> pocoyo: 你去看看就知道，吐血的啊。。。。。。
<pocoyo> cfy: qq邮箱注册的csdn小号。
<cfy> 我就全部提取出来了。
<cfy> pocoyo: ...
<pocoyo> cfy: 我的密码跟邮箱 我都发现了 哈哈。
<cfy> pocoyo: 呵呵。
<roylez> adam8157: http://pastebin.com/WPE73rhy
<pocoyo> CyrusYzGTt: 我才不告诉你哪个是我邮箱哈哈。
 * cfy afk
<zhan> 搜
<CyrusYzGTt> pocoyo§ ..好吧，，我的 QQ邮箱，，一个人用的邮箱也被泄漏的，，
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ,,再发，，你的密码给我，，我忘记了，，
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt:
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 那密码太长了，，
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: agamettwvfhaqeqxOei4lK~6uepdtbbghrlrswolaa
<pocoyo> airodump-ng 可惜这个包 debian里面不自带啊。
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 嗯，，其他的 压缩包的密码是不是一样的。。
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 应该是
 * cfy afk
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ OK。。
<Daganoweda> Hello
<^k^> Daganoweda, 好  ㍣ 
<pocoyo> i386平台的没有。
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你想找人做实验破qq
<CyrusYzGTt> pocoyo§ airodump-ng fedora带了，，不过还有个 airodump-ng-oui-update,,貌似类似这样的包，，更新 OUI.txt
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 不是，，
<pocoyo> CyrusYzGTt: 编译出错。
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你用那个密码找个qq试试看好用不
<CyrusYzGTt> pocoyo§ ..额，，我是 yum安装的
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..不会，，手动很麻烦的，，加上我对QQ木有兴趣
<pocoyo> 谁能给额打个deb之类的。
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: qq上有plmm
<CyrusYzGTt> pocoyo§ ..用 alien转换 给你，， 不过我记得 aircrack-ng的源码包有 deb包编译的信息的，，很方便，比rpm方便，，
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..可是我不会泡妞，，。
<Kandu> pocoyo: sid 裡已有了
<adam8157> roylez: 刚看到
<pocoyo> Kandu: i386平台的没有啊。 只有两平台上有吧。你能装上？
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 或许空间里还有激情写真
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 没意思，， 又不能XXOO
<Kandu> pocoyo: 嗯，沒有
<Kandu> pocoyo: 看來只能自己打包了
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<pocoyo> Kandu: 编译出错。
<Kandu> pocoyo: 我正用 ubuntu 11.10 XD 裡面有了
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你只想着xxoo。就不能站在欣赏美的角度去看美女吗
<pocoyo> Kandu: ubuntu比较先进 哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 不能，，我是 庸俗的，，低俗的，，
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 启动后的登录界面是花屏的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359226 版本是ubantu10.04内核 Linux version 2.6.32-37-generic， 进36及以下的内核没问题，37的内核就是登录界面是花屏的怎么解决这个问题啊，初用Ubantu很多需要指教 统计信息: 发表于 由 leashin — 2011-12-29 11:22
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ...
<snugglecat> knownbad, 该死， 让我老妈帮我看看那公司在哪， 那公司是先前面谈公司介绍给我的。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 老妈帮我连媳妇都看了
<knownbad> ？
<snugglecat> :)
<knownbad> 那还不好吗？
<snugglecat> 说有个二十几岁的， 生的可以， 气质很好。
<knownbad> 娶老板的妹子？
<snugglecat> 艾
<knownbad> 上啊。
<Daganoweda> Hello
<knownbad> hola
<Daganoweda> How do you do Mr. knownbad?
<yaosong> 谁知道在aix下的crond服务如何重启啊
<^k^> Daganoweda, 好  ㍣ 
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 科学家说每xxoo一次，她就在你心里贬值一次，估计你上不了几次就开始厌恶她了，所以还是只站在欣赏的角度
<yaosong> 速度大幅啊
<yaosong> 速度答复啊
<knownbad> don't have to be this formal here.
<pocoyo> 下了个 deb装上了 虽然不是最新的。
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 不会的，，
<yaosong> 谁会aix下的crond
<eexp> yaosong: 找 MeaCulpa
<yaosong> who knows that
<eexp> roylez:
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 还有，，在我的印象里，，砖家的话，貌似不能全信的
<knownbad> snugglecat: 介绍的没什么不好，你看满意就好了。
<snugglecat> nobody know that
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<knownbad> 反正狼才女貌
<eexp> 破ibm的unix
<LOL_> ...
<knownbad> snugglecat: well, you won't know until you try.
<zhan> 阿姨
<knownbad> be brave.
<yaosong> 谁晓得啊
<eexp> zhan:
<zhan> 你被无视咯
<eexp> yaosong: 你啥破客户端，都跟你说了。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 艾， 我只是知道一个信息， 让她帮忙看看， 没那么急的， 急的我自己就去找了。没想到她连媳妇都找到了
<yaosong> I have tried ,but failed
<eexp> zhan: :P
<LOL_> eexp: 小e.你感觉哪个才是正统的unix""
<yaosong> so please help me
<zhan> 中英文混杂来啊
<eexp> LOL_: 这谁马甲啊
<yaosong> 。。
<zhan> c 语言杀手
<yaosong> 不要无视俺啊
<yaosong> 俺是好人啊
<eexp> @@
<yaosong> 谁会啊
<LOL_> eexp: iGoogle的马甲 lol
<eexp> 估计碰到雕了。 zhan
<jiero> snugglecat: 你离婚了？
<snugglecat> 离了啊
<snugglecat> 老妈会帮找二奶啊
<jyfl987> snugglecat: 为何要离
<eexp> jiero: 昨天跑了？会inkscape不。
<knownbad> 他老婆被他杀了。
<yaosong> 我在aix下使用service crond restart 但是米用
<yaosong> 我在aix下使用service crond restart 但是米用
<yaosong> 我在aix下使用service crond restart 但是米用
<yaosong> 我在aix下使用service crond restart 但是米用
<yaosong> 我在aix下使用service crond restart 但是米用
<yaosong> 我在aix下使用service crond restart 但是米用
<yaosong> 我在aix下使用service crond restart 但是米用
<zhan> 。。。
<^k^> yaosong:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<jiero> eexp: 什么？
<LOL_> ...
<snugglecat> ....
<^k^> yaosong: .. ..
<eexp> jiero: ？看不懂？
<zhan> 带帽子的呢
<eexp> inkscape jiero
<zhan> 阿姨你要管事啊
<eexp> 会做立体按钮不。
<snugglecat> gebjgd, 谁说我八卦的。 这里一帮人更八卦
<jiero> eexp: 软件能用些，不一定能做那。
<eexp> zhan: 你咋不上。那家伙似乎就是调戏别人嘛。
<snugglecat> eexp, 不是很简单么， 有滤镜的啊
<jiero> eexp: 调戏你？
<zhan> eexp: 没意思啊。
<LOL_> who?
<eexp> jiero: 就是一个园，中间凹进去的立体按钮。
<eexp> 赶紧试试
<snugglecat> eexp, 要弄啥样子的 立体按钮
<Daganoweda> If its not too much to bother you could anyone possibly tell me what this bill is: http://i.imgur.com/LHEi4.jpg
<Daganoweda> what its face value is?
<eexp> 就上面那样。 snugglecat
<yaosong> beautiful
<eexp> 边缘突起点的
<snugglecat> eexp, 没看到， 再法国
<eexp> ？
<snugglecat> 发过
<yaosong> aix下新建了调度任务之后
<eexp> jiero: 就是一个园，中间凹进去的立体按钮。 <- 边缘突起点的
<yaosong> 要重启crond服务把
<LOL_> 啥东东
<snugglecat> eexp, 好吧，我帮你弄个
<eexp> yaosong: 啥时候，要重启服务的。
<eexp> snugglecat: 额，我以为你只会扯谈呢
<yaosong> l不是，我脚本写完了，也能运行
<snugglecat> ....
<eexp> lol
<yaosong> 但是我把它加入到到了crontab里面
<yaosong> 需要重启crond
<yaosong> 但是service crond restart 没用
<eexp> yaosong: aix的，找 MeaCulpa roylez
<knownbad> snugglecat: 割蛋蛋？
<yaosong> 系统提示service服务不存在
<eexp> 鬼知道aix怎么搞的。
<snugglecat> eexp, 你用 滤镜 --> 倒角 --> 抬起边缘看看， 那效果符合要求不
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 吃饭时间到，吃饭去
<yaosong> 但疼aix
<Daganoweda> Could anyone possibly help translating?
<eexp> snugglecat: 你就不能做一个现成的嘛。我参考
<eexp> 滤镜太杂了。搞不清
<snugglecat> eexp, 好吧。 我也是用滤镜的呢
<yaosong> 好吧，算你们邪恶，直接把俺忽视了
<yaosong> 呜呜
<eexp> 可能可以简单实现。比如高斯模糊，
<knownbad> yaosong: startsrc?
<snugglecat> eexp, 是要用到高斯模糊， 俩扩散光。
<Daganoweda> Does anyone here understand english?
<knownbad> we all do but you haven't asked any question?
<eexp> snugglecat: 你赶紧试试。给一个步骤。
<snugglecat> 好的
<knownbad> yaosong: startsrc -s 试试？
<eexp> 认真做一个步骤教程。多好。 :D
<yaosong> 好地
<yaosong> 好滴
<knownbad> Daganoweda: maybe someone else is helping you, good luck.
<yaosong> 是不是startsrc -s crond 啊
<yaosong> 是不是使用startsrc -s crond 啊
<yaosong> 这是什么啥意思啊？
<knownbad> 先 stopsrc -s 再 startsrc -s.
<knownbad> 随便你 cron 还是其他的。
<pocoyo> 还是不能破解。
<knownbad> 我也不会，帮你 google 来的。
<yaosong> 晕死
<knownbad> 好吧，算我白痴。
<roylez> yaosong: lssrc -a |grep cron 根本就没crond
<roylez> yaosong: 如果你的服务确实存在的话  refresh -s <src>
<ofan> http://www.devttys0.com/2011/12/cracking-wpa-in-10-hours-or-less/
<^k^> ofan,啥网址吆? Cracking WPA in 10 Hours or Less | /dev/ttyS0
<roylez> ofan: rainbow table attack...
<roylez> ofan: 不错
<huntxu> roylez: 蒼天啊，大地啊
<roylez> huntxu: 你干啥呢？
<roylez> huntxu: http://p.dmdjz.com/uploads/2011/12/%E9%97%AE%E4%B8%80%E4%B8%AA%E6%97%A5%E6%9C%AC%E5%89%A7%E6%83%85%E7%89%87.jpg
<jyfl987> roylez: rainbow 搞不定加salt的
<roylez> jyfl987: 你糕手，我不懂
<huntxu> roylez: ibm還請人看圖不？
<huntxu> roylez: 請你就是整天看圖的
<roylez> huntxu: ... http://www.smzdm.com/god-price-giordano-womens-down-jacket-14-yuan.html
<^k^> roylez,啥网址吆? 什么值得买 » 神价格：佐丹奴 女款羽绒服　14元包邮
<huntxu> roylez: 女款
<huntxu> roylez: 買給老婆
<roylez> huntxu: 请啊，我的本职工作不够我做，只好请我看图
<roylez> huntxu: 售罄了
<huntxu> roylez: 明年結婚怎麽樣
<roylez> huntxu: 今天一早没挂gtalk，可惜
<roylez> huntxu: 12月22日结婚
<roylez> huntxu: 世界末日的幸存者。日子也吉利
<huntxu> roylez: 冬至
<huntxu> roylez: 諾查當馬斯當年嚇得我12點多才睡
<huntxu> roylez: 那時候才三年級，每天9點上床的啊
<huntxu> 不對，五年級
<huntxu> roylez: 媽的第二天起來還是得上學
<roylez> huntxu: 啥子才被吓
<huntxu> roylez: 這叫童真
<roylez> huntxu: 你入了那个啥子协会了没？
<huntxu> roylez: 沒
<roylez> huntxu: 赶快啊
<eexp> huntxu: 结婚？
<huntxu> roylez: 幹嘛要快？
<huntxu> eexp: 神給紅包？
<eexp> 昏头了才结婚。是不。 roylez
<huntxu> lol
<roylez> huntxu: 我们等着围观呢
<huntxu> 總有昏頭的
<huntxu> roylez: 先領証，酒過幾年再擺而已
<eexp> 其实，火车站也有买证的。
<eexp> huntxu: 其实都是被逼的。是不。
<huntxu> eexp: 不小心也不能怪他哦
<jyfl987> huntxu: 哈哈哈 吓尿床了没
<eexp> 都是冲动惹祸。
<huntxu> jyfl987: 過了尿床的年紀
<jyfl987> huntxu: 你当时不是5年级的小喷油么
<jyfl987> huntxu: 你要结婚了？ 上次你不是才失恋么 怎么这么快又找到人了
<huntxu> jyfl987: 你的上次是多久前
<jyfl987> huntxu: 去年
<huntxu> jyfl987: 我魅力無法擋，不像你啊哈哈哈哈
<jyfl987> huntxu: 呵呵
<Guest7779> 各位好，请教一个问题，我远程ssh登陆到了我的台式电脑，想抓屏幕，用什么工具比较合适？scrot 提示X打不开，台式电脑没接键盘。
<hechu> 各位好，请教一个问题，我远程ssh登陆到了我的台式电脑，想抓屏幕，用什么工具比较合适？scrot 提示X打不开，台式电脑没接键盘。
<roylez> hechu: DISPLAY=:0.0 import tmp.png
<roylez> adam8157: http://cnbeta.com/articles/167398.htm
<^k^> roylez,啥网址吆? 最强悍魔兽女玩家登场 边分娩边打本_cnBeta 人物_cnBeta.COM
<ofan> import要开x吧？
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<adam8157> ofan: 当然要开一个 第一个就是0
<ofan> 他显然没开x
<zhan> 直接 export 下 display 就可以了？
<eexp> 很可能没开。都是yy
<ofan> 又一个console党
<roylez> eexp: 还是神英明
<eexp> snugglecat: 搞定没。
<eexp> roylez: 放假了不
<roylez> eexp: 神没放假，我怎么可能放假
<eexp> ibm不是都可以soho嘛，等于放假
<snugglecat> eexp, 奶奶的，不知道是不是我手疏了，还是inkspace 改了什么东西，我去不掉 透明啊
<eexp> 缩户
<hechu> ofan, roylez 谢谢两位。我确实是没开X，想抓 framebuffer 的图。呵呵……
<Daganoweda> Can anyone help with some translations from chinese?
<eexp> snugglecat: 不会需要处理透明吧。
<roylez> hechu: ...framebuffer，远程没法抓的
<Daganoweda> I have an old bank note that needs translating
<bluek> 这年头，我就想不通了哈。那些人没开x怎么上网的？w3g？
<eexp> ctrl-d复制，颜色一直，高斯。pageup。贴上去。 snugglecat
<ofan> Daganoweda: post it
<zhan> w3g? w3m 吧
<Daganoweda> http://i.imgur.com/LHEi4.jpg
<bluek> 是是是，好久不用了。连名字都忘记了
<eexp> w3girl
<hechu> roylez, 刚刚从网上找到一个方法，可以cat /dev/fbX > temp.raw 出来，然后转码。
<MeaCulpa> 1up /usr/sbin/cron &
<eexp> 睡觉。 snugglecat 继续搞定吧。
<snugglecat> eexp, 我弄的时候有个扩散光和反射光。
<eexp> 搞不清这名词。。
<ofan> Daganoweda: it's hard to read,which part do you want to translate?
<bluek> snugglecat, 你在折腾啥呢
<eexp> 等我睡觉，如果你还没搞定。我再来试试。
<snugglecat> 边沿突出的按钮，好
<snugglecat> eexp, 找到门路很快的。 你睡吧
<Daganoweda> ofan anything thats easily readable
<roylez> Daganoweda: The characters are tiny. 5 dollar "Government Lottery Loan" note, issued by the Republic of China
<Daganoweda> what about the larger characters?
<Daganoweda> the headlines and titles
<zhan> 靠，阿姨还午睡。。。
<roylez> Daganoweda: Issued on 1st May, 1926
<ofan> roylez: 国民政府也是republic of china?
<roylez> zhan: 为了美容
<roylez> ofan: 对。没peoples
<Daganoweda> also
<ofan> 扫噶
<Daganoweda> theres this one http://i.imgur.com/XJTyZ.jpg
<ofan> 大清宝钞。。。。。
<roylez> Daganoweda: ... This is an ancient "10000 wen" note issued in 1858.
<roylez> Daganoweda: in Qing Dynasty
<ofan> 王小山：同意的请转，郑重承诺：拒绝蒙牛一切产品，从我做起，从现在做起：不为蒙牛打工，不使用蒙牛产品，告诉别人蒙牛是垃圾企业，不接蒙牛订单，不接蒙牛广告，不买有蒙牛广告的报纸，不看蒙牛赞助的节目，微博辩论再不说对方"脑残"，只说"喝蒙牛长大的吧"。
<Daganoweda> 10,000 wen
<kingbo> 早
<Daganoweda> was that a lot of wens?
<Daganoweda> was it a lot of wens in 1858?
<roylez> Daganoweda: http://www.hudong.com/wiki/%E5%92%B8%E4%B8%B0%E9%80%9A%E5%AE%9D
<^k^> roylez,啥网址吆? 咸丰通宝_互动百科
<roylez> Daganoweda: This is 1 wen, maybe google translate can help you.
<ofan> 貌似是10两白银
<Daganoweda> roylez was 10,000 wen a lot of money back then?
<roylez> Daganoweda: I do not know, but most likely it would not be sufficient to buy a house in Peking at that time. :P
<Daganoweda> too bad
<jyfl987> http://www.tacnetsol.com/products/
<^k^> jyfl987,啥网址吆? Tactical Network Solutions - Products
<Daganoweda> I wonder what it might be worth adjusted to inflation
<Daganoweda> when did they stop using wens?
<jyfl987> 全国27局所铸的小平钱
<ofan> Daganoweda: i don't think you can exchange it to money
<Daganoweda> ofan, Thats not what I want to do
<Daganoweda> are wens still used today?
<ofan> Daganoweda: no
<BackSorry> 上帝阿， 这个不是中文的么， 怎么来了一群鸟人呢？热烈欢迎以下；
<roylez> Daganoweda: of course not. They were discontinued 100 yrs ago when the Republic of China was founded in 1912.
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 11.10更新后出现一个问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359228 我在虚拟机里面装的ubuntu，是由11.04升级的，上个星期升级了一下后，就是开始按钮旁边的菜单栏不见了，在不打开任何软件的情况下，正常情况下 鼠标放上去后会显示，但是我更新以后放上去就不现实了，打开软件后对应的软件菜单 …
<jyfl987> BackSorry: plz use english check the topic
<roylez> Daganoweda: This note may worth something, at least it is 150 yrs old.
 * knownbad @@~
 * kingbo 想玩游戏，有什么好玩的不
<Daganoweda> roylez thank you. you have been incredibly helpful and kind
<jyfl987> Kandu: http://code.google.com/p/dreckig-os/
<^k^> jyfl987 ⇪ ti: dreckig-os - x86 Operating System from scratch - Google Project Hosting
<ofan> 以后可能文件不再是文件了
<roylez> Daganoweda: You are welcome :)
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/167397.htm
<^k^> ofan,啥网址吆? HTC：解锁Bootloader 我们一直在努力_HTC_cnBeta.COM
<ofan> htc自己搞解锁工具？
<ofan> 惠普TouchPad Go可能以99美元销售
<hechu> 抓 framebuffer 基本搞定。"cat /dev/fbX > 0.raw" 然后 gimp 打开原始格式文件，手动调整宽，高，RGBA模式等参数。
<jyfl987> fb是双缓冲的？
<Kandu> jyfl987: 這個，等過一兩年后再看看
<ofan> jyfl987: framebuffer嘛 不就是缓冲么
<Kandu> jyfl987: 現在還剛起步，看不出東西來
<jyfl987> ofan: 我是说是不是双缓冲的
<jyfl987> Kandu: 额
<ofan> jyfl987: 屏幕是双缓冲
<jyfl987> ofan: 好
<jyfl987> steel bank 是哪家银行呢
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 关于alias的小问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359232 在命令行下 alias upup="sudo apt-get update&&sudo apt-get upgrade" 然后 upup 是有效的 但是如果改.bashrc就无效，然后尝试在 .bashrc中加 alias w="who" 又是有效的，证明配置文件没错啊 什么个情况，ubuntu11.10 64 统计信息: 发表于 由 lupus721 — 2011-12-29 13:10
 * adam8157 手握C90(Ansi C)原版pdf的感觉真好
<ofan> adam8157: 免费？
<noctuorare> kingbo: 想玩遊戲？
<jyfl987> ofan: emacs里怎么连到这里？
<adam8157> ofan: 关键是这份文档到处都找不到了 即使是Wiki上也说找不到了...
<ofan> jyfl987: erc?
<noctuorare> adam8157: 我有殺土豪的衝動。
<ofan> adam8157: iso网站上有
<jyfl987> ofan: 差不多吧 我在学lisp 已经在用emacs了 不如干脆点
<ofan> 不过都要钱
<adam8157> ofan: ANSI C 啊! 不是C99 C11啊 买都买不到的
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<ofan> adam8157: 是标准就都有的下的
<adam8157> noctuorare: hah?
<Cherrot> hi all
<kingbo> noctuorare: 是啊
<adam8157> ofan: 你可以常识搜索下...
<^k^> Cherrot, 好  ㍥ 
<jyfl987> ofan: 快说阿
<adam8157> 尝试
<noctuorare> adam8157: 沒什麼，才換倉頡打字慢。妳暗示完免費我才出手。
<noctuorare> kingbo: wine wow
<zhanshime> 你们的librepffice在打开PPT时容易崩溃不?
<Cherrot> zhanshime: 打开啥都崩溃
<kingbo> noctuorare: 玩过了，没劲了
<zhanshime> ...
<adam8157> ofan: http://clc-wiki.net/wiki/The_C_Standard
<noctuorare> kingbo: Wesnoth？
<zhanshime> 我的开ppt时99%崩溃
<Cherrot> zhanshime: unity桌面？  我的是和gnome-shell崩溃 不是软件崩溃
<kingbo> 也试过，记得是回合制
<jyf> 好了 进来了
<ofan> adam8157: 这不里面都给下载了么
<ofan> 就是要钱
<zhanshime> Cherrot:是debian  gnome-shell 只有libre崩溃
<adam8157> ofan: 好像就这里有卖 http://infostore.saiglobal.com/store/Details.aspx?DocN=isoc000512954
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ ti: ISO/IEC 9899:1990 Programming languages; C
<zhanshime> Cherrot:不过openoffice好很多
<ofan> Hardcopy   $84.50  擦
<jyfl987> ofan: 在 erc里 如何切到别的地方去编辑文件
<lotcor> erc最好单独开个emacs
<Cherrot> zhanshime: 那我们不一个状况 我的是一翻页gnome-shell就崩溃。  平常处理的都是03的.doc格式，一般都是开虚拟机用WPS，很少用libreoffice :)
<lotcor> 不然重连的时候,你什么都干不了
<Barden> 上次金山的消息，linux版wps，说是什么时候放出来的？
<jyfl987> lotcor: 额 我刚才在erc里连进来了 然后我用 c-x c-f新建个文件夹 然后m-x slime进slime模式 现在如何切到 erc那个界面去？
<ofan> jyfl987: 我没用过erc
<kingbo> noctuorare: 年紦大了，能玩的不多
<noctuorare> kingbo: 妳擼管吧……
<noctuorare> kingbo: ……
<jyfl987> ofan: 那你用啥
<ofan> adam8157: iso官网也可以，太贵了
<zhanshime> Cherrot:- -! 你可以用永中office的,兼容性错,比libre稳定多了
<ofan> jyfl987: weechat啊
<noctuorare> kingbo: 年紀大了可以不玩……
<Cherrot> zhanshime: 我等WPS 4 linux 嘿嘿
<adam8157> ofan: iso不卖以前版本的啊... http://www.iso.org/iso/catalogue_detail.htm?csnumber=17782
<lotcor> c-x b不能切换吗?
<Barden> WPS负责人章庆元新浪个人认证 说：WPS for Linux 绝对原生，计划春节前后发第一个社区测试版本,绝对原生高效纯c++绿色产品，不含wine，java等添加剂！
<Barden> 快要春节了哦.....
<kingbo> noctuorare: 你瞒欺负人的.......
<Cherrot> 哈哈
<jyfl987> lotcor 不能 只出了两个选项 只能进slime的repl
<zhanshime> 反正我的简历神马的都用的永中
<kingbo> noctuorare: 推荐轻松点的
<lotcor> slime是什么?
<noctuorare> kingbo: World of Goo？
<jyfl987> lotcor: 额 lisp的
<Cherrot> noctuorare: 超喜欢 粘粘世界~
<noctuorare> lotcor: Slime是1級小怪。
<lotcor> 我这里没有
<kingbo> noctuorare: 玩了两年travian的，现在没去了
<jyfl987> emacs还真是坑阿 我还以为他很直接呢 想不到比vim还绕
<lotcor> :D
<jyfl987> 快说阿
<jyfl987> 这里不是有不少emacser么
<adam8157> ofan: 最好的保存方式就是分享 http://minus.com/mbhxQlvuif
<^k^> adam8157,啥网址吆? Standard of C90 - Minus.com
<noctuorare> kingbo: 去看看WoG吧！我玩了1個月。
<kingbo> noctuorare: 试试去，谢了
<zhanshime> 其实我郁闷的是libre团队就不能多完善软件,而拼命出新版?
<jyfl987> 今天 emacs党都去哪里了 cfy也没来
<zhanshime> 其实我郁闷的是libre团队就不能多完善软件,而非拼命出新版?
<noctuorare> kingbo: Desura有個遊戲平臺，妳可以看看。
<pocoyo> jyfl987: 咋了
<jyfl987> pocoyo: 你是emacser?
<yappy> 感觉fedora 16的默认主题太丑了，不知道有没更好的
<ofan> adam8157: 扫毛版的...
<ofan> 扫描
<pocoyo> jyfl987: 用着。
<adam8157> ofan: 不是哦 你选取试试
<noctuorare> zhanshime: 在完善。
<adam8157> ofan: pdf的一种效果而已
<pocoyo> jyfl987: C-c b ido 补全 缓冲名字。
<Cherrot> zhanshime: 已经挺不错了  我昨天刚刚发现最新版的WPS竟然没有保存成docx格式的选项…… docx不是开放格式么……
<kingbo> noctuorare: 非常感谢
<ofan> 字看着有点刺眼
<pocoyo> jyfl987: C-x b ido 补全 缓冲名字。
<jyfl987> pocoyo: 什么ido?
<Kandu> adam8157: 有收藏價值?
<yappy> Fodera 16 的主题不丑吗？！
<noctuorare> zhanshime: 3.4的重要任務是去除Java依賴、重建建置系統。
<adam8157> Kandu: 当然有
<Kandu> adam8157: 被你一發，就沒了
<adam8157> - -
<Cherrot> noctuorare: 去除java依赖 就是内置了JVM？
<qinglingquan> jyfl987: 你先C-h t 练习一下吧
<GNUdog> 路过…
<jyfl987> 不行 我只是要学lisp 哪里有空把整个emacs都熟悉一遍
<ofan> adam8157: 其实看那本c programming language就可以吧
<noctuorare> zhanshime: 可能Ubuntu上感覺不多，不過Gentoo用戶和各發行版的維護人員要好多了。
<jyfl987> qinglingquan: pocoyo 你们emacs党真是 直接告诉我怎么整不就行了
<adam8157> ofan: 有时候要翻标准
<Kandu> ofan: 感覺不夠，對一些細節沒描述
<yappy> 谁谁进出聊天室之类的消息如何屏蔽？
<pocoyo> jyfl987: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/111374
<bluek> 哈哈哈哈哈 哈哈哈哈哈、
<zhanshime>  Cherrot: 应该是c/c++对原java代码的重实现吧
<noctuorare> Cherrot: 不確定，Gentoo下一直都可以禁Java的。
<jyfl987> pocoyo: 好 重新试试
<jyfl987> pocoyo: 不要走开
<pocoyo> jyfl987: 好像就是C-x b 输入 #ubuntu-cn吧。
<noctuorare> zhanshime: 妳可以期待下WPS 4 Office 和LibreOffice 3.6的情况。
<zhanshime> noctuorare:h好的
<pocoyo> jyfl987: ido里面更快捷 不用管首字母
<ofan> bluek: 小心鸟屎掉嘴里
<noctuorare> WPS4Linux，打錯了。
<ofan> Kandu: 啥细节？
<bluek> ofan,……
<ofan> 语言细节基本都说明了吧，剩下的就是库和编译器了
<bluek> 我要学好英文
<bluek> 啊有什么捷径？哈哈
<jyfl987> pocoyo: 在 erc模式下 开个新文件编辑 还可以 c-x c-f吧？
<pocoyo> aircrack-ng 如何破解无线密码啊。 cfy 哪儿去了。
<pocoyo> jyfl987: 可以。
<bluek> pocoyo,bt3
<bluek> pocoyo, 要网卡支持，一般卡皇不怎么样，卡王不错。有些更发烧友直接八木天线，可以收很远的
<pocoyo> bluek: 差不多吧。没用bt3.我用着 debian 不方便用那个了。
<bluek> pocoyo, 还有，要看别人加密方式的哈
<jyf1987> pocoyo: 我刚才还发了个文章 一个老外搞的破wpa的
<Kandu> ofan: 我遇到過庫參數邊際問題，然後幾個表達式的說明有缺失
<pocoyo> bluek: 我以前用bt3的 snoopwep啥的 可以破解一盘的。
<bluek> wpa的机率不高
<pocoyo> jyfl987: 哪儿呢。给个链接。
<pocoyo> bluek: 我这儿也有 wep的。想试试。
<bluek> wep的如同虚充
<bluek> 虚设
<ofan> bluek: 找个洋妞
<jyfl987> http://www.devttys0.com/2011/12/cracking-wpa-in-10-hours-or-less/  pocoyo
<kk> jyfl987,啥网址吆? Cracking WPA in 10 Hours or Less | /dev/ttyS0
<bluek> ofan, 上哪找哇？
<ofan> bluek: 大街上
<bluek> ofan, ……
<Kandu> ofan: s/表達式/運算符
<ofan> Kandu: 啥运算符
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 刚吃完饺子，吃了十个
<jyf1987> pocoyo: 搞明白了
<pocoyo> jyfl987: 居然打不开。。
<Kandu> ofan: 逗號運算符和 & 運算符
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ...
<ofan> 我有本ansi c的基础教程，感觉不错
<pocoyo> jyfl987: fq都开不了哇。
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: ?
<jyf1987> pocoyo: 可以阿 确实被墙 但是翻墙可以看阿
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 诅咒你吃的饺子是有毒的，用 皮纸做的陷
<ofan> Kandu: 奥 编译器的问题？
<Kandu> ofan: 對語言說明的缺失
<ofan> Kandu: 哦？
<bluek> pocoyo, 跳板看
<pocoyo> jyfl987: 。。 打开了又。 bluek
<bluek> 哦 哦
<bluek> 我想学英文
<ofan> Kandu: 其实你可以直接看c的BNF表达式，那个最准确
<Kandu> ofan: 那個有詞法，語法，但沒語義
<jyf1987> wo
<ofan> Kandu: 不明白
<Kandu> ofan: 還是要看標準才夠的
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 同学现场做的，我还用iphone4s给他们拍照哩，因为俺不会包饺子
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..诅咒你的饺子被下毒
<Kandu> ofan: bnf 說明了詞法，語法，但不夠說明語義的。 而 c&r 教程沒解釋 , 運算符的語義，對 & 運算符的解釋不夠精確，對庫參數的邊界缺乏說明
<ofan> Kandu: 具体呢？
<ofan> nnd 缩放了一下终端窗口，ipython就挂了
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 真有人用ipython干活的？
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 学python用
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 现场做的，怎麽下毒，话说iphone4s照的相还真清
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 哦...我见过有本书，说拿他当完整shell用的
<jyf1987> pocoyo: 我切过来 屏幕没有自动刷新 这个怎么搞
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 那比较蛋疼
<Kandu> ofan: http://t.co/qgIjwCOX 這裡是參數邊界的說明。運算符的說明缺失的，對比 c 標準可看出
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 手指甲有 毒
<kk> Kandu,啥网址吆? Bug 13389 – scanf "%0s"
<lubotu2> Launchpad bug 13389 in Ubuntu "madwifi does not unload after resume" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/13389
<ofan> 我习惯看doc后，然后ipython里验证下想法
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 但炼成了就独步天下连coreutils都不用了
<ofan> 然后再写到代码里
<ofan> MeaCulpa: ...
<MeaCulpa> ofan: :)
<MeaCulpa> 以前单位有台机器只有ksh csh装不上其他包的，我也拿ipython玩
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你这是羡慕嫉妒恨，，lol
 * adam8157 原来ANSI C 是不支持 inline的...
<ofan> Kandu: 奥 这是c标准库的问题
<ofan> inline是为兼容c++
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 好吧，， 希望你 抽筋，，
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: ，，，
<Kandu> ofan: 嗯 k&r 的附錄B
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 额，， 胃痉挛。，
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 他们在讲啥?
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ C语言，，
<ofan> nnd c11和c++11一出，自己又啥都不会了 擦
<yappy> 如何屏蔽某入进出聊天定的消息？
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 啥标准不标准的?好像很高级
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 好高级，，，就是听不懂，
<adam8157> ofan: 强制自己用ANSI C才是王道
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 就是 C99 C85 C90那些，，我也不懂，，问 adam8157 这个 土豪去
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 壕
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ,,我木有文化，可以原谅
<ofan> adam8157: 即便是ansi c编译器也不是完全支持
<adam8157> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/C_(programming_language)
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ ti: C (programming language) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<ofan> 特别是某些库的标准
<adam8157> ofan: 现在还有人在用不支持ANSI C的编译器么?
<LOL_> adam8157: 强制自己使用lol c才是王道，lol
<ofan> adam8157: 我说库的标准
<adam8157> ofan: 之用标准库
<adam8157> ofan: 标准库是标准的一部分
<ofan> 记得gcc有个对标准的支持列表
<ofan> 有些是缺失的
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 我在想干脆自己写个编译器不就行了，也就不用考虑甚麽标准不标准的了
<huntxu> LOL_: 支持
<LOL_> lol
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ,,额，，好吧
<snugglecat> eexp, 好了
<LOL_> huntxu: 你帮我写个吧，我说我的要求，你写个编译器帮我实现
<snugglecat> eexp, 醒醒， 地震了
<huntxu> LOL_: 蛋蛋才有這個水平，我不行
<LOL_> huntxu: 虚伪
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 你那迷你键盘木有方向键？
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 有
<LOL_> huntxu: 你准用
<snugglecat> 谁谁谁， 帮我踢醒 eexp
<eexp> snugglecat: 地震啥。我才搞完了。
<snugglecat> http://imagebin.org/190776
<snugglecat> 这个
<eexp> 你做的碟子的啊。我直接边缘拉起，也好看的。
<ofan> 貌似银行账号也泄露了
<eexp> 还有步骤哦。呵呵。就是麻烦了点。
<ofan> http://img3.douban.com/view/photo/photo/public/p1357805379.jpg
<eexp> 开始，我翻转了下凸凹贴图，缩小，贴上去也可以。
<eexp> http://imagebin.org/190777
<snugglecat> eexp, 这是我想到的， 前面 括号 是链接， 后面时属性?
<snugglecat> 应该还有很多方法的。
<snugglecat> 那数值调一下就好了， 可能给个阴影可能更好
<snugglecat> :)
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 明白了
<eexp> snugglecat: 就是复杂了。碟子也好看。
<snugglecat> eexp, 挺好看的
<snugglecat> :)。
<eexp> 你的步骤我保存了。下次试试。
<snugglecat> eexp, 好的:)
<eexp> :D
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/167405.htm
<kk> ofan,啥网址吆? 神人混遍3DLabs、NVIDIA、ATI、AMD、Intel_cnBeta 人物_cnBeta.COM
<snugglecat> inkscape 的滤镜也不是很复杂，就是 太繁琐了
<ofan> 评论：当年吕布也想这么玩，结果玩脱了。
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • 11.10 怎么用 mac得那一款主题？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359240 貌似现在 都是 gnome 2.*用得 难道11.10不能用吗 ？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xiaopian — 2011-12-29 14:09
<eexp> snugglecat: 没一个列表。每一个滤镜，对应一个贴图，就简单了。
<snugglecat> zeropoint, 你和centerpointer 是啥关系
<snugglecat> 哦
<bluek> 我去北京玩喽
<snugglecat> 我去忙了。 准备做民工
<jyfl987> bluek: 来吃灰尘？
<eexp> 你这步骤，都想gimp ps的步骤了。复杂
<bluek> jyf1987, 我说的是#北京
<bluek> jyf1987, 听你的口气，你就在北京哈
<yappy> 想找个 cli 程序让新闻标题滚动播放，不知有没有？
<ofan> yappy: 自己写个
<jinleileiking> hi all
<yappy> ofan, 这样的东西估计有吧
<kk> jinleileiking, 好  ㍦ 
<ofan> yappy: 有终端读rss的
<snugglecat> knownbad, 记得， 我攒够了麻袋钱，你就带着我出去
<ofan> 不过名字忘了
<yappy> ofan, snownews
<jinleileiking> kk: 好!
<jyfl987> ofan: 挺多的 我早年装逼的时候 就装过一款ruby写的rss阅读的
<yappy> ofan, 它不符合要求
<jyfl987> 后来干脆自己用perl弄了一个
<eexp> yappy: osd的，肯定没有。
<ofan> jyfl987: ...
<ofan> 感觉意义不大
<Kandu> jyfl987: 你還會 perl?
<kk> jinleileiking, 感谢您的赞美。  ㍦ 
<ofan> 况且要看点带图的很不方便
<eexp> 他啥都会。 lol
<jinleileiking> kk: 不客气！！
<ofan> 比如nsfw什么的
<knownbad> snugglecat: 儿子呢？
<eexp> opera看rss多好
<yappy> ofan, 俺要求低，只想让它自己滚动，不经意之中看看标题。
<bluek> kk,把你小ｊｊ扣起来
<bluek> bot傻了哈
<ofan> yappy: 有啥意思，还得单独开一个shell
<kk> bluek, 响应。  ㍦ 
<eexp> JJ
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 我下，了
<yappy> eexp, 看rss得注意集中翻，不好
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 滚吧
<eexp> ofan: 你档次低了。别人估计要osd的。
<yappy> ofan, 在terminator中开一侧屏，很方便
<eexp> 终端。。。那要hard statuline
<yappy> ofan, 我的LED刚好有个坏线，隔一屏出来正好
<eexp> 找 roylez 写一个。
 * LOL_ orz CyrusYzGTt 躬送LOL_
<ofan> yappy: .....................
<yappy> ofan, .................
<ofan> 真会过日子
<CyrusYzGTt> 送走 瘟神 LOL_
<yappy> ofan, :)
<snugglecat> knownbad, 带儿子啊， 不是说了， 够两父子大的麻袋啊
<yappy>  ofan, 感觉把 w3m 改造一下就可以。居然没有成品……
<knownbad> 不够大，可能得留你的腿在国内。
<s_cd> 传交行民生银行数千万用户数据泄露 含卡号密码
<ofan> s_cd: 看到了
<snugglecat> 把两父子用麻袋装着放在路边， 你开车经过顺手抄起麻袋， 到缅甸，泰国，越南也行，就丢我们下车， 有人看到问起你就说是垃圾
<s_cd> ofan: 真还假的
<ofan> s_cd: 不清楚
<ofan> http://www.douban.com/photos/photo/1357805379/
<kk> ofan,啥网址吆? Doris小武的相册-你不知道的事=+=
<knownbad> 没钱跑那么远。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 最多罚乱丢垃圾的罚款
<ofan> 交通银行7000W
<snugglecat> 好吧，我攒够车费麻袋的钱，行了不
<knownbad> 睡觉去
<snugglecat> ofan, 你家存交通银行的 7000W??
<CyrusYzGTt> s_cd§ 你是说 三千万 的那个数据库？？
<snugglecat> knownbad, 好吧。好梦。 这次是胖的还是廋的
<s_cd> http://finance.qq.com/a/20111229/003926.htm
<kk> s_cd,啥网址吆? 传交行民生银行数千万用户数据泄露 含卡号密码_财经_腾讯网
<ofan> 不过竟然用记事本打开
<ofan> 针对大规模的密码泄露事件，工信部昨日发布通告，强烈谴责窃取和泄露用户信息的行为，同时要求各互联网站要及时发现和修复安全漏洞。
<debianer> 请问，最近有好玩的软件吗
<ofan> 贼喊捉贼
<yappy> 有没有在shell下发短信的程序？
<debianer> yappy: 有飞信的命令行版本
<yappy> 飞信是移动的吧？它有什么要求？是不是要申请一个飞信号什么的？
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 谁给菜鸟普及下更新内核的知识，各位大佬 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359243 11.04终于凑合着装上3.2RC7了，但是ubuntu tweak，删除旧内核里边新内核老内核全在啊，什么原因啊，还有我的RC7以后会在源里能更新成正式版的么？ 再求一下如何一块3个包一起安装就dpkg i，怎么用？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 木 …
<Cherrot> yappy: 听说过有个叫企信通的web service
<yappy> 我想用这样的形式 sms -from 139.... -to 138.... -msg "你好"
<debianer> yappy: 用移动号码申请一个飞信号码，免费发短信
<debianer> yappy: 飞信的命令行版本可以满足你
<yappy> debianer,好，我试试
<jinleile1king> 有awesome高手么
<jinleile1king> 求指点个
<mengfei> awesome不太好用，用openbox吧
<roylez> mengfei: 两天了，尽看见你出歪点子
<huntxu> jinleile1king: 有問題直接問
<huntxu> jinleile1king: roylez一定肯定必定幫助你
<mengfei> ^_^
<mengfei> 不过确实openbox要好用多了，我就用的lxde桌面，也用openbox+tint2+pcmanfm+feh
<snugglecat> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7171/6591993869_572fdff33b.jpg 笑得好开心啊
<roylez> huntxu: 你不帮他我以后一天踢你一次
<ofan> http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/nulza/more_fun_with_javascript_you_can_use_you_can_use/
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: More Fun With Javascript: You can use you can use []()+!{}/., to program anything in Javascript : programming
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/6HT0E.jpg
<adam8157> roylez: +1
<adam8157> jinleile1king: 有问题直接说吧
<roylez> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/eF47C.jpg
<roylez> adam8157: 还看star trek？
<adam8157> roylez: 停了, 这几天准备接着看
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 完美人生 http://i.imgur.com/iAma1.jpg
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 太丑
<MeaCulpa_> awesome~
 * MeaCulpa_ 努力玩游戏适应新鼠标中...
<yappy> 飞信只能给移动号发短信？！
<MeaCulpa_> Sasha Gray 为什么会红...
<kk> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • VMware如何设置共享多个硬盘分区给windows http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359246 之前我按照网上的说明，已经共享了一个分区给windows（通过sabma），一段时间后发现这个分区太小了不够用， 于是想再共享一个分区给windows，请问如何操作。 还有一个问题，新曾的分区重启之后就卸载掉了，为什么呢？  …
<debianer> 最近有好玩的游戏或者好用的软件吗？
<yappy> debianer, 飞信只能给移动用户发，没意思。yum install 了一个 smstools,  但不知怎么用，没帮助。
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: nnnnnnd
<jinleile1king> huntxu: adam8157 我想换awesome，想找个指导文档
<adam8157> jinleile1king: ...这个我没有 搜索就是了
<huntxu> jinleile1king: wiki
<roylez> adam8157: 搜索好难的。现在翻个墙费老大劲了
<zhan> 主席你不是可以拆墙么 roylez
<jinleile1king> mengfei: openbox和xfce比，有啥有缺点？
<roylez> zhan: 我要抓人去筑长城
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: ?
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 少得意
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 赶快来吸毒
<zhan> 吸毒。。。
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 嘿嘿，明年
<roylez> zhan: 公司装修，他们那层毒气未散
<debianer> yappy: 你是要给所有手机用户发短信？而且要免费吗？
<debianer> 谁能介绍一个好玩的游戏或者好用的软件？
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: http://i.imgur.com/CGWsG.jpg
<roylez> debianer: cave story+
<yappy> debianer, 最好是这样。
<yappy> debianer, 你或许知道 smstools 怎么用
<debianer> yappy: smstools应该也是哪个服务商退出来的阿
<debianer> roylez: 游戏吗
<roylez> adam8157: 你眼睛好使吗？ http://i.imgur.com/w8WX4.jpg
<roylez> adam8157: 第5排写的什么？
<yappy> debianer, 它的 smsd 服务启动不了
<debianer> yappy: 应该用不了，只能用飞信
<adam8157> roylez: pwn3 阿尔法?
<yappy> debianer: 为什么用不了
<debianer> yappy: 基本上跨服务商的都用不了的
<yappy> debianer: Starting smsd (via systemctl):  Job failed. See system logs and 'systemctl status' for details.
<yappy> 这是它的提示信息
<debianer> yappy: 因为如果你这个东西可以用，那飞信怎么会流行了呢
<yappy> debianer: 它声称只要 gsm 网就可用
<yappy> debianer: 不能这样想。也许它在飞信之后出来呢
<debianer> yappy: 那你先在windows下用成功了再说吧
<yappy> debianer:  现在问题是如何启动 smsd
<debianer> yappy: windows下都没有这种东西，能用的话，谁还买手机号码？
<roylez> adam8157: pwned，应该没错了
<roylez> adam8157: urbandict查到了
<adam8157> roylez: 没看懂
<roylez> adam8157: omg, wtf, stfu 这三句你都应该能懂吧
<adam8157> roylez: 嗯...
<debianer> yappy: 不要异想天开了，求你了。
<debianer> yappy: 用成功了，我给你一万块补贴
<yappy> debianer: 免费的东西多了，但不是人人稀罕的
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/SSqKs.jpg
<yappy> debianer: 君子一言驷马难追哈
<yappy> debianer: http://blog.chinaunix.net/space.php?uid=21827751&do=blog&id=415717
<kk> yappy ⇪ ti: 短信监控报警-ChinaUnix博客 - IT人与你分享快乐生活
<yappy> debianer: 你看这个帖子吧
<debianer> yappy: 你是用联通还是电信？
<yappy> 和 kk 说的一样
<yappy> debianer:  我联通
<yappy> debianer: 你该洗脑了
<roylez>  lainme http://i.imgur.com/QGrWb.jpg
<roylez> lainme: http://i.imgur.com/ImSMK.jpg
<mengfei> jinleile1king, openbox只是一个简单的窗口管理器，要搭配其他众多软件运行，要自行配置，xfce是一个包含更多功能软件的桌面环境
<roylez> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/5Ta8d.jpg
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 假的
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 储精囊形状不对
<debianer> yappy: 你给我移动免费发个短信看看
<yappy> debianer: 探索中……
<roylez> GNUdog: http://i.imgur.com/gXBm3.jpg
<roylez> GNUdog: http://i.imgur.com/5Ta8d.jpg
<jinleile1king> mengfei:
<jinleile1king> mengfei: 没有任务栏？
<jinleile1king> mengfei: 差个管理器thunar？
<jinleile1king> 改天试试
<debianer> yappy: 还有别的云储存什么好玩的吗
<debianer> yappy: 你知道怎么设置i2p代理吗？
<yappy> debianer: 俺不懂
<roylez> adam8157: 我每次踢了人之后的感觉 http://i.imgur.com/tn8U4.gif
<adam8157> roylez: 我上班呢 老发图
<jinleile1king> roylez: 这图片怎么看啊
<jinleile1king> 看不到啊
<roylez> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/mEZef.png
<roylez> adam8157: 因为工作不够我做啊
<jinleile1king> openbox budao 1m
<jinleile1king> 请教个问题
<jinleile1king> startup-notification是干嘛的
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 买了黑轴键盘？
<debianer> 这里谁知道怎么安装i2p代理？
 * adam8157 求赠送黑色Cherry茶轴机械键盘
<zgzz> name
<roylez> adam8157: 看右边评论第一条 http://jandan.net/2011/12/29/kim-is-dead.html
<eexp> adam8157: 别。那些cherry的，印字看不清。看瞎眼睛的。
<kk> roylez,啥网址吆? 十里长街送阿日（10p）
<adam8157> roylez: bookmarked
<roylez> adam8157: 我白色ducky茶轴500卖你
<adam8157> eexp: 你要看键盘?
<adam8157> eexp: 你还需要看键盘?
<eexp> roylez: 你在那车里面没。
<adam8157> 哈哈哈哈
<eexp> adam8157: 我是告诉你。印字看不清。
<eexp> 不好的
<eexp> ！@#￥%……&*
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: for ever alone level 1000  http://i.imgur.com/r9eEZ.jpg
<eexp> 这些，崽分得清哦。
<adam8157> roylez: 你今天好闲阿
<roylez> adam8157: 闲得想拿键盘砸电脑
<adam8157> eexp: o
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<eexp> roylez: 主席退休了嘛。
<eexp> 急流勇退
<roylez> ee
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, https://dapenti.com/blog/more.asp?name=agile&id=55575
<roylez> eexp: 你还有1个小时下班呢
<eexp> oops
<roylez> eexp: 我跟你一块下班好了
<roylez> eexp: 早上晚到一个小时，下午早退一个小时
<eexp> 干嘛。你不是和酷胖一起的嘛
<eexp> 真是自由
<eexp> 我最喜欢。
<eexp> 6点下班的，的确惨。肚子都饿死了。
<jinleileiking> ...
<eexp> 给你一个图 http://imagebin.org/190788
<roylez> eexp: http://i.imgur.com/3roMk.jpg
<jinleileiking> use exec openbox or openbox-session ?
<mengfei> jinleileiking, 刚刚出去一下，没有，什么都没有，我是用openbox+tint2+pcmanfm+feh来用的
<jinleileiking> mengfei: 我的是一片漆黑啊。呵呵
<eexp> 昨天，看到长眼睛和画了艺术油画的螳螂。
<jinleileiking> mengfei: 字体渲染怎么改？
<jinleileiking> mengfei: slight, antialias, rgb
<mengfei> 我在arch中的字体也没解决，有点花
<jinleileiking> mengfei: 那很郁闷啊
<jinleileiking> xfce,gnome字体都搞定了
<jinleileiking> awesome字体我也搞定了
<huntxu> eexp: 還不下班
<jinleileiking> mengfei: tint2是干嘛的
<mengfei> 面板
<eexp> 回忆rox，多好用。
<eexp> 破机最适合
<eexp> huntxu: 我要保护你的。
<jinleileiking> eexp: rox是吗
<jinleileiking> 嘛？
<mengfei> eexp我试过rox,arch中rox包不全，我用openbox启动rox的
<huntxu> rox filer現在還在用哦
<huntxu> 不過很少開了
<eexp> rox-file 我是指。
<nno0> php 菜鸟 乱码无解 来此寻找帮助。
<jinleileiking> 我隐隐觉得arch没gentoo好了
<adam8157> huntxu: ranger
<roylez> nno0: 恐怕你走错地方了
<huntxu> adam8157: 啥
<nno0> 得去什么地方来着~
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
<adam8157> huntxu: ranger file manager
<roylez> nno0: #php
<nno0> 找不到中文的哎。
<huntxu> adam8157: 還是rox吧
<eexp> nno0: 估计有 #php
<adam8157> palomino|working: 破马
<nno0> 好的
<nno0> 多谢了
<huntxu> palomino|working: 破馬
<adam8157> huntxu: rox不适合平铺
<eexp> huntxu: 你还是破机器？
<eexp> adam8157: 你捣蛋。。。
<huntxu> adam8157: 誰整天開著fm
<roylez> huntxu: 蛋蛋开
<RavenChan> huntxu: hx发现= =
<huntxu> eexp: i5了，連本都i5了
<huntxu> RavenChan: 鴉挂
<eexp> rox是鼠标流，你拉平铺说事
<adam8157> huntxu: rox太依赖鼠标
<eexp> huntxu: 那还用rox.
<huntxu> eexp: 反正都很少開，有沒fm一樣啊
<jinleileiking> 我去整openbox字体了
<jinleileiking> 特么的
<RavenChan> adam8157: 那什么fm适合平铺？
<jinleileiking> 一搞字体就头疼
<RavenChan> huntxu: 挂你妹！
<adam8157> RavenChan: ranger
<huntxu> 有時候中鍵開一堆文件夾還是很快的
<eexp> fm都是鼠标的
<jinleileiking> awesome
<eexp> mc可以
<huntxu> RavenChan: 啊鴉你沒事ctcp幹嘛
<RavenChan> huntxu: 这个是习惯= =
<huntxu> eexp: 找個你公司的員工，給個額外任務
<jinleileiking> mengfei: 多桌面咋搞
<eexp> 啥
<CyrusYzGTt> ,, huntxu 我也 ctcp
<huntxu> eexp: 給rox加shift上下左右的支持，當opera用
<RavenChan> adam8157: 平铺也不至于全要用终端程序啊= =
<eexp> 和Op啥关系哦
<adam8157> RavenChan: 要用不是很依赖鼠标的程序
<huntxu> eexp: shift加方向啊
<RavenChan> huntxu: 你的kernel居然是3.1.6= =
<eexp> 干嘛
<huntxu> RavenChan: 沒有+號你不習慣？
<RavenChan> huntxu: 是的
<huntxu> RavenChan: 一堆配置沒在github，在原來機器裏啊
<CyrusYzGTt> 收不到，，信息，，要两次。。才收到。。。
<huntxu> RavenChan: 過年回去再同步兩台機器
<RavenChan> huntxu: 机器都换了，当然要重配= =
<huntxu> RavenChan: 誰有那麽大精力
<RavenChan> adam8157: 这是为什么？= =
<huntxu> RavenChan: 偷偷告訴你，我現在在用xfce
<adam8157> RavenChan: 因为很少用鼠标
<RavenChan> adam8157: 你的浏览器是？uzbl?luakit?
 * huntxu <-- touchpad苦手...
<adam8157> RavenChan: firefox + vimperator
<RavenChan> huntxu: 因为懒得配awesome= =?
<RavenChan> adam8157: = =
<RavenChan> adam8157: 那么我推荐一下上述两个
<adam8157> RavenChan: 不用 功能太弱
<RavenChan> adam8157: 你有什么必须依赖ff不可= =
<huntxu> ee發威說，你們的瀏覽器能當郵件客戶端麽
<adam8157> RavenChan: autoproxy adblock-plus
<huntxu> adam8157: 全局vpn的年代，你還autoproxy
<RavenChan> huntxu: opera何时才会支持gpg= =
<adam8157> huntxu: 才不全局...感觉被公司全看到了
<roylez> huntxu: 难不成你也用偶仆啦？
<huntxu> adam8157: 沒說要你走公司的vpn
<sulit> 我想问一下在empathy里如何显示这个频道的用户
<adam8157> huntxu: vpn只开和公司有关的网段 然后用公司的代理
<jinleileiking> !!!
<RavenChan> huntxu: 你的vpn哪的，felix的？
<adam8157> huntxu: 俺们的vpn快~ 还免费~
<jinleileiking> openbox怎么搞字体渲染啊。。
<huntxu> RavenChan: hiahia
<jinleileiking> 高手出来啊
<huntxu> roylez: 不多不少，從還沒開始用linux的時候就用opera
<roylez> jinleileiking: 糕手都不用openbox了
<eexp> wm哪里管字体渲染了。 jinleileiking
<huntxu> roylez: opera 6.5剛出的年代
<sulit> 我想问一下在empathy里如何显示这个频道的用户
<RavenChan> huntxu: OTZ
<eexp> 高端的，才用op
<eexp> lol
<sulit> 我想问一下在empathy里如何显示这个频道的用户
<yao_ziyuan> 正在建议 Google Translate 搞个“外语辅助阅读模式”，也就是只翻译实词部分，保留所有虚词，供懂得外语语法但不懂很多外语词汇的用户使用。我做了个实验，做了个对比，大家看看哪个效果好？ https://plus.google.com/u/0/102291835965130378165/posts/iEhsVL42LZw （看第一个评论）
<huntxu> 現在才翻一番版本號
<roylez> ...
<huntxu> chrome什麽的弱暴了
<eexp> 破fx，都不能调用我的perl脚本。
<sulit> 我想问一下在empathy里如何显示这个频道的用户
<jinleileiking> eexp: 不懂渲染原理啊。
<kk> sulit: .. ..
<jinleileiking> eexp: awesome用的.Xresrouses.
<eexp> jinleileiking: 只是fontconfig的事情。
<jinleileiking> eexp: 我怎么感觉各个wm方法都不一样啊
<huntxu> jinleileiking: 去蛋蛋的github拿font.conf
<sulit> kk，那你说吧
<eexp> wm是管窗口行为的。
<RavenChan> eexp: opera可以调用perl?
<sulit> 我想问一下在empathy里如何显示这个频道的用户
<huntxu> RavenChan: 沒見過我的腳本麽
<jinleileiking> huntxu: 我的是好用的啊。渲染效果不对。。
<eexp> RavenChan: 啥不能调嘛。
 * kk 3.0.0-14-generic #23-Ubuntu SMP Mon Nov 21 20:34:47 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<adam8157> jinleileiking: awesome才不用.xresources...
<roylez> adam8157: 有人的支付宝密码被试出来了
<sulit> 有人会吗
<huntxu> roylez: 我試我自己的都很少中
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<jinleileiking> adam8157: 也用fontconfig？
<sulit> 我想问一下在empathy里如何显示这个频道的用户
<adam8157> jinleileiking: 当然
<eexp> huntxu: 啥。你有啥脚本
<RavenChan> huntxu: 求文档
<adam8157> jinleileiking: 可以直接用"sans"
<huntxu> eexp: 沒用了已經
<eexp> lol
<huntxu> RavenChan: 你只要能加菜單就可以起本地外部的東西啊
<eexp> 我说了，没见说过
<huntxu> RavenChan: 直接exec的
<huntxu> eexp: 哪，自己上論壇找，發過一次的
<sulit> 我想问一下在empathy里如何显示这个频道的用户
<huntxu> eexp: aosd直接顯示單詞解釋的那個
<eexp> 那算了。我自己的至少还在用
<eexp> ～～
<eexp> 我都直接google翻译了。
<jinleileiking> edit>
<jinleileiking>         <edit name="rgba" mode="assign">
<jinleileiking>             <const>rgb</const>
<jinleileiking>         </edit>
<jinleileiking>     </match>
<jinleileiking> <!--Global settings for Display Size/DPI-->
<kk> jinleileiking:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<eexp> 主要是带了读音
<huntxu> 可憐的
<huntxu> 居然還不是被kk幹掉的
<eexp> 又被 roylez 抓住了机会
<roylez> huntxu: 我正想说话
<roylez> jinleileiking: 我屏幕小，经不住刷
<RavenChan> huntxu: 这个= =不能算插件阿
<huntxu> roylez: 你自己hook了irssi吧
<eexp> 破irssi嘛
<eexp> :D
<jinleileiking> 。。
<roylez> huntxu: 没
<jinleileiking> vbox copy不好使用了
<roylez> adam8157: CSDN密码 FLZX3000cY4yhx9day   飞流直下三千尺，疑似银河下九天
<huntxu> hook到^<kk>.*Flood.*$就/kick
<adam8157> roylez: 还有更牛的
<eexp> .. 这不蛋疼
<eexp> 欢迎蛋蛋来一个更牛的。
<huntxu> 我覺得姑蘇城外寒山寺那個難輸入點
<roylez> adam8157: 落九天吧？这丫语文不及格
<jinleileiking> 唉，我还是xfce把。以后直接awesome，估计openbox我又得折腾半天。。。
<eexp> 下，这是精华
<jinleileiking> 还xfce去了。。。
<jinleileiking> 换
<RavenChan> huntxu: ......要这样kick,那为什么不直接让kk kick= =
<huntxu> RavenChan: 她在刷kd比
<huntxu> so...
<RavenChan> huntxu: ?
<huntxu> RavenChan: kills:dies
<RavenChan> huntxu: 不明白= =
<huntxu> RavenChan: 多玩fps
<jinleileiking> https://github.com/jinleileiking/DotFiles/blob/master/.fonts.conf
<RavenChan> huntxu: ....
<jinleileiking> 高手帮看看这个fonts.conf啊。哪错了
<jinleileiking> 没问题的啊
<RavenChan> huntxu: 我用udisks写了个自动挂载= =
<huntxu> jinleileiking: url帶大寫的，無視
<jinleileiking> 换了xfce,嘛都舒服了
<huntxu> RavenChan: udev有啥問題了
<jinleileiking> huntxu: why?
<huntxu> 大寫字母難看
<eexp> huntxu: 他不喜欢udev，你要咋地
<jinleileiking> -__-#
<RavenChan> huntxu: 没啥问题= =
<RavenChan> huntxu: 我觉得略ugly
<huntxu> 輸入時要多按一下，多慘
<huntxu> RavenChan: 支持大牛重寫
<RavenChan> huntxu: 毕竟udev不是被设计来干这个的
<jinleileiking> 大家都用什么wm，统计一下啊
<eexp> GNUdog: 额。狗狗咋也上去了
<huntxu> RavenChan: 阿鴉你以前很有創造性的
<RavenChan> huntxu: 另外用udev的话umount麻烦= =
<huntxu> RavenChan: 自從上了大學啊...
<RavenChan> huntxu: 现在我umount也不用敲命令了= =
<huntxu> RavenChan: udev拔盤時也是直接umount的啊
<eexp> RavenChan: 那是你不用先进系统
<huntxu> RavenChan: 我還直接unlink掉～下的目錄鏈接呢
<eexp> udev处理这些，很好了的。
<RavenChan> huntxu: 拔盘前你要umount就得敲命令了= =
<eexp> 。
<roylez> eexp: 好毛
<huntxu> RavenChan: 我感慨下fdu的教學水平
<eexp> gvfs
<roylez> eexp: kindle拔一次死一次呢
<RavenChan> huntxu: unlink = =?
<RavenChan> huntxu: 我只是上大学以后懒了= =
<huntxu> RavenChan: 插盤的時候，我挂在/media, ln到~
<jinleileiking> 大家都用什么wm，统计一下啊
<eexp> roylez: 幸好我没kindle
<huntxu> RavenChan: 這樣可以少打幾個字符
<RavenChan> huntxu: udev怎么直到哪个是～
<huntxu> RavenChan: 你機器很多用戶嘛？
<RavenChan> huntxu: 你是就为了但用户系统做的= =
<RavenChan> huntxu: 所以说不漂亮啊，这个做法
<huntxu> RavenChan: 我的機器才不隨便讓人用
<huntxu> RavenChan: 這叫安全，哼
<RavenChan> huntxu: 那你还不如直接用root
<huntxu> RavenChan: 不行，我手快，哪天容易悲劇
<eexp> 2个都是偏执的家伙。
<eexp> lol
<jinleileiking> ...!
<jinleileiking> 大家都用什么wm，统计一下啊
<gebjgd> jinleileiking: openbox
<eexp> 统计了干嘛？
<huntxu> jinleileiking: 小龍人主題曲，最後三句
<huntxu> 就不告訴你，就不告訴你，就～不～告～訴～你～～
<RavenChan> jinleileiking: wmii
<RavenChan> jinleileiking: huntxu -> awesome/xfwm4
<eexp> 这鸟大的房间。统计啥
<huntxu> RavenChan: 你知道得太多了
<huntxu> RavenChan: 我是因為前女友才用awesome的哼
<RavenChan> huntxu: 你也不能拿我怎样= =
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 靠，还不去上班
<huntxu> RavenChan: 沒想到人不在了，wm還在，wm比女人可靠
<RavenChan> huntxu: 额，awesome居然有女用户= =？
<eexp> 前女友。。给个照片看看
<eexp> 这奇特了
<huntxu> RavenChan: 我配置好awesome貼圖的時候說過的
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 放到明年
<CyrusYzGTt> 魔非魔、道非道，善恶在人心。
<CyrusYzGTt> 　　欲非欲、情非情，姻缘由天定。
<RavenChan> huntxu: 谁会去看你的贴图= =
<eexp> 求 awesome 女友图片
<huntxu> eexp: 都ex怎麽可能還會有照片
 * eexp 准备围观下
<gebjgd> huntxu: 一般来说ex都有裸照看的
<eexp> 没点私密留念的照片？
<RavenChan> huntxu: 话说你不是也创造力锐减么= =
<jinleileiking> ...为女友搞awesome?
<jinleileiking> 装B给她看？
<huntxu> RavenChan: 我談戀愛了你有嘛？
<gebjgd> huntxu: 或者你们没爱爱.你还没跑到第三垒
<RavenChan> huntxu: 你从毕业后软件使用习惯就每变吧= =
<eexp> 是女友搞 awesome。搞到了 huntxu。
<RavenChan> huntxu: 那和创造力有鬼关系！
 * RavenChan libpinyin好抽= =
<bluek> 有人玩过阿里巴巴吗？
 * RavenChan 情侣去死……
<zgzz> quit
<RavenChan> huntxu: 说起来我计划明年会去翻译片轮少女= =
<huntxu> RavenChan: 支持
<huntxu> RavenChan: 可是之前翻譯不是都已經很不錯了麽
<roylez> RavenChan: 翻译日本动作爱情片吗？
<roylez> RavenChan: 真是没技术含量的活啊
<RavenChan> huntxu: 新章节阿= =
<RavenChan> huntxu: 1月4日完整版阿
<RavenChan> roylez: 连英文啊= =
<RavenChan> roylez: 练
 * RavenChan libpinyin真抽啊= =
<gebjgd> RavenChan: 泡美国妞去
<bluek> 去吧去吧
<RavenChan> gebjgd: how= =
<gebjgd> RavenChan: icq
<snugglecat> 谁用过 wordpress 的
<nno0> php 乱码求解
<snugglecat> nno0, php 乱码?????
<jinleileiking> 不行啊
<nno0> 是啊是啊
<jinleileiking> awesome的渲染也不行
<snugglecat> nno0, 用 php 干嘛呢
<snugglecat> nno0, 网页???
<snugglecat> 和 php 无关吧
<nno0> 私聊你
<roylez> adam8157: 贵公司那非你莫属的姐姐叫啥？
<snugglecat> nno0, 你浏览器的字符编码设对了么， 你的 head 设对了么
<roylez> adam8157: 无聊了，想看看玩
<adam8157> roylez: 职来职往 郑艳 已经跳槽走了
<RavenChan> jinleileiking: 什么意思？
<jinleileiking> RavenChan: 就是字体的样子没有xfce里好看
<RavenChan> jinleileiking: 你确定是同一个字体么= =
<jinleileiking> 是
<RavenChan> jinleileiking: 求截图
<jinleileiking> -_-#这个有点难
<jinleileiking> 一般不是这么设置的？
<jinleileiking> antialias true
<jinleileiking> hinting true
<jinleileiking> autohint false
<jinleileiking> hintsytle hintslight
<jinleileiking> rgba rgb
<jinleileiking> xfce里好像不用.fonts.conf
<jinleileiking> ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xsettings.xml
<roylez> adam8157: 居然是80后，长成这德行....
<jinleileiking> ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xsettings.xml
<jinleileiking> 用的这个配置文件
<jinleileiking> gnome,和xfce的字体，点两下就好看了。awesome怎么折腾都不行。。唉。。
<nno0> php fgetcsv 上传csv 插入MySQL 中文乱码 求解！~~
<RavenChan> jinleileiking: 你要学会改.fonts.conf
<RavenChan> jinleileiking: 另外求截图= =
<jinleileiking> RavenChan: 回来我搞一下
<snugglecat> 谁用过 wordpress 的。 admin 的管理首页叫啥，
<snugglecat> d 开头的
<snugglecat> 仪表板/??
<debianer> chrome的那个QQ插件，装好后没看见了
<adam8157> roylez: 假的 说说而已
<roylez> adam8157: 该下班了
<adam8157> roylez: 30好几了
<roylez> adam8157: 刷了一天新闻了
<adam8157> roylez: 晚上吃啥
<roylez> adam8157: 渣
<zhan> dashboard snugglecat
<adam8157> roylez: 不像话 我今天写了一个case 建了一个git repo
<roylez> adam8157: 没房的人只能吃渣
<zhan> 渣也能吃？
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<Jagdwurst>  If the programmers like each other, they play a game called "pair programming". And if not, then the game is called "peer review".
<roylez> zhan: 你到时候也一样
<adam8157> zhan: momo
<zhan> roylez: 哭
<zhan> adam8157: 主席太坏了
<jinleileiking> 唉，不纠结了。我感觉我这16寸显示器也用补上awesome
<zhan> adam8157: 把幻想都打灭了
<jinleileiking> 先xfce吧。。
<roylez> zhan: 你说的是胡主席吧？
<adam8157> zhan: ...
<snugglecat> zhan, è°¢
<adam8157> jinleileiking: 14"笔记本 awesome
<jinleileiking> https://github.com/jinleileiking/DotFiles/blob/master/.fonts.conf
<debianer> CreQQ谁用过，装好后在哪里打开
<adam8157> jinleileiking: 各人喜好不同 干吗一定要用awesome...
<jinleileiking> 求高手帮看看我的fonts.conf哪有问题
<jinleileiking> adam8157: awesome效率高把
<snugglecat> jinleileiking, 啥问题
 * zhan 12 寸都用 xmonad
<adam8157> jinleileiking: 主要是可以不用鼠标
<zhan> jinleileiking: 效率是人决定的吧
<jinleileiking> snugglecat: 我的awesome字体显示效果，没有ubuntu字体好看
 * adam8157  晚上吃啥
<roylez> adam8157: 渣
<zhan> 。。。
<adam8157> ...
<jinleileiking> 大显示器应该能提高点效果把
<snugglecat> jinleileiking, 那我不知道了, 还以为你 fonts.conf 的问题呢。 我刚配好。
<jinleileiking> snugglecat: 求指教！
<jinleileiking> snugglecat: 这破问题困惑我一年了把
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat: 求玉照
<jinleileiking> 从特么接触awesome就搞不定
<snugglecat> jinleileiking, 你确定 awesome 使用 fonts.conf 么
<jinleileiking> snugglecat: 不确定
<snugglecat> jinleileiking, 程序的字体， 在 awesome 和 gnome 的字体一样么
<jinleileiking> snugglecat: 一样
<jinleileiking> snugglecat: 渲染效果不一样
<jinleileiking> snugglecat: 为这个我查了半天，什么xftlcd,cairo什么的
<snugglecat> jinleileiking, 哦， 酱紫啊。 那我不知道了。 貌似这里有人知道
<jinleileiking> snugglecat: 你的awesome怎么配置的？
<jinleileiking> 求配置文件和玉照
<snugglecat> jinleileiking, 我不知道， 我还以为你说 fonts.conf 的问题。 因为我刚折腾完， 所以多嘴问了一下。 但具体到 awesome 不知道怎么办。 因为我没有 awesome。
<snugglecat> jinleileiking, 玉照没有， 配置文件给你也没用。 你没那些字体
<jinleileiking> snugglecat: 你折腾的什么？
<jinleileiking> 把你折腾的fonts.conf贴一下我参考下啊
<snugglecat> jinleileiking, 我只折腾了， sans, serif 的字体替换。 sans 的中文替换为 圆体(粗体是粗圆体)， 英文字体替换成 H开头的字体， 称线忘了
<snugglecat> 等宽字体也替换了
<jinleileiking> 贴一下：）gist.github.com
<adam8157> jinleileiking: https://github.com/adam8157/dotfiles/tree/master/.config/awesome  https://github.com/adam8157/dotfiles/blob/master/.fonts.conf
<snugglecat> H开头的英文字体和中文的圆体字挺配的
<jinleileiking> adam8157: 我和你的fontsconfig几乎一样啊
<jinleileiking> 难道是hinting那几项顺序有要求？
<RavenChan> roylez: 在中文locale下，英文有时候会优先用中文字体是怎么回事= =
<snugglecat> jinleileiking, 可能和 awesome 有关吧
<cloudsben> 我用户名为什么直接就可以登录
<snugglecat> RavenChan, 把英文放中文前面
<cloudsben> 不用验证登录吗?
<cloudsben> 求解答
<snugglecat> 不用
<snugglecat> cloudsben, 你密码是什么
<cloudsben> 我注册了xchat的用户名
<cloudsben> 晕
<roylez> RavenChan: 不知道
<RavenChan> snugglecat: 我显然把英文放前面的= =
<roylez> RavenChan: 你都没说是什么软件
<cloudsben> 难道不用登录?
<snugglecat> RavenChan, 你的英文字体却那个字符。 应该都是同一个字变中文字体
<RavenChan> roylez: 各种，opera最明显
<cloudsben> 我用的是xchat
<RavenChan> snugglecat: 怎么可能缺= =
<snugglecat> 缺那个字符
<roylez> RavenChan: 仆街浏览器就是仆街的命
<snugglecat> RavenChan, 啥字符啊
<adam8157> roylez: +1
<cloudsben> ^ro
<RavenChan> snugglecat: 英文字符啊喂！
<jinleileiking> 是不是xresources的事情。
<RavenChan> roylez: 其他地方也有问题= =
<jinleileiking> adam8157: !求助啊
 * cloudsben 如何解决啊
<roylez> RavenChan: 检查你的 .fonts.conf 吧
<snugglecat> 按我的理解是， 你来来去去都是那个字符 英文变中文
<RavenChan> roylez: 英文字体放前面的
<adam8157> jinleileiking: 配置都给你了 要是看不懂的话就说来话长了
<snugglecat> RavenChan, 是不是标点啊
<cloudsben> 求如何登录,adam8157
<RavenChan> snugglecat: 不是，就是英文字母
<roylez> RavenChan: 母鸡倒。几年没碰那文件了
<jinleileiking> adam8157: ...看懂了
<adam8157> cloudsben: 不用xchat
<snugglecat> RavenChan, 那确实奇怪
<jinleileiking> adam8157: 咱俩的配置差不多啊
<cloudsben> 那用什么
<jinleileiking> adam8157: 你能截个图么
<cloudsben> 你们都用什么
<snugglecat> 貌似， 正常的只有缺字符才会有酱紫情况
<jinleileiking> adam8157: 几乎一样，咱俩的配置
<snugglecat> 我用 snugglecat
<adam8157> jinleileiking: http://adam8157.info/blog/2010/10/beginning-awesome/
<kk> adam8157,啥网址吆? 开始用Awesome at Adam's
<cloudsben> 那各位用什么登录irc啊
<snugglecat> jinleileiking, 我的配置。 只是字体替换而已
<snugglecat> xchat
<cloudsben> 为啥登录不用密码?
<cloudsben> 我感觉应该用密码的!
<snugglecat> 接儿子去
<jinleileiking> adam8157: 怪了。。
<caoxiaomin> mv: 无法进行跨设备的移动："/home/caoxiaomin/桌面/theme" 至"/usr/share/gnome-shell/theme"；无法删除目标: 是一个目录
<caoxiaomin> 同志们，这个怎么解决。
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你母亲不催你着媳妇么
<snugglecat> mv -rf
<snugglecat> sudo rm -rf /
<mooo> caoxiaomin: /usr/share/gnome-shell/theme这个目录已经存在？
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 摧过，，吾以 木有工作 木有房 木有车，，暂时过去了
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 我接儿子去啰，你就羡慕吧
<caoxiaomin> 我想安装一个主题，那个目录下theme目录没有删。
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你母亲就羡慕吧
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ..
<snugglecat> 哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 滚
<caoxiaomin> caoxiaomin@caoxiaomin-OptiPlex-330:~/桌面$ sudo mv - rf /home/caoxiaomin/桌面/theme /usr/share/gnome-shell
<caoxiaomin> mv: 无法获取"-" 的文件状态(stat): 没有那个文件或目录
<caoxiaomin> mv: 无法获取"rf" 的文件状态(stat): 没有那个文件或目录
<caoxiaomin> mv: 无法进行跨设备的移动："/home/caoxiaomin/桌面/theme" 至"/usr/share/gnome-shell/theme"；无法删除目标: 是一个目录
<jinleileiking> adam8157: awesome用的是fonts.conf还是xresourcess?
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • linuxqq又有一年没有更新了！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359260 linuxqq又有一年没有更新了，腾讯不知道搞什么名堂。webqq又做得不能抓图的！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 yinliang108 — 2011-12-29 17:15
<cloudesben> 我晕,终于找到了
<nno0>  kk 这年头谁还指望QQ了？不都微博了吗
<nno0> cloudesben: 用 webchat.freenode.net
<cloudesben> 晕
<cloudesben> 明白了
<cloudesben> 呵呵
<cloudesben> 我以为被登录了呢
<nno0> PHP 乱码求解。。。。。。。。。
<cloudsben> 原来还可以同时登录
 * cloudsben 
<nno0> PHP 乱码 TT
<cloudesben> 同时登录用户名失效
<gfrog> adam8157: 蛋蛋你用神马虚拟终端？ xterm嘛？
<adam8157> gfrog: yep
<nno0> PHP 乱码求解释
<gfrog> adam8157: got it, thx
<namoamitabuddha> Network Flows, Theory, Algorithm and Applications 有没有中文版本
<adam8157> gfrog: xterm很快的 也好看
<gfrog> adam8157: 但是没多tab支持，只能祭出screen/tmux
<cloudesben> gebjgd, ^
<cloudesben> adam8157: got it, thx
<cloudesben> 上面如何弄出来的
<adam8157> gfrog: en screen是神奇啊. 可以去瞅瞅我的配置
<cloudesben> 直接名字加:?
<adam8157> 神器
<gfrog> adam8157: 好吧，github上准备fork你的配置呢
<adam8157> gfrog: :)
<cloudesben> 晕,还能打表情
 * adam8157 晚上澎湖湾?
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧，我抢水果吃吃饱了。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 为神马mutt都能被我搞的慢吞吞的，还没事假死。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 有20RMB的优惠券 准备找几个人凑凑
<adam8157> gfrog: 直接imap?
<gfrog> adam8157: 木有，前边有getmail
<adam8157> gfrog: 邮件很多么?
<gfrog> adam8157: 才优惠20.。 满多少优惠？
<gfrog> adam8157: 啊，那个邮箱有6k封
<adam8157> gfrog: 我公司的分了近20个filter
<adam8157> gfrog: 100-20
<gfrog> adam8157: 差不多，我也一大堆
<gfrog> adam8157: 你用maildir还是mbox？
<adam8157> gfrog: 当然是maildir
<gfrog> adam8157: 不跟你凑热闹了，今天不饿，没食欲。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: maildir会快些？
<adam8157> gfrog: 当然会快阿...另外我还有header的cache
<adam8157> gfrog: set header_cache= 加上会快很多很多...
<gfrog> adam8157: emmm，酝酿着改一下，不过我的苦逼硬盘速度也不给力，小文件多了硬盘速度就是麻烦事了
<gfrog> adam8157: 这个参数对mbox无效。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 但是好像是适用于maildir的 忘了
<adam8157> o
<CyrusYzGTt> ~\.)./~
<nno0> 有谁去过舟山啊？
<nno0> 明天去舟山玩
<adam8157> gfrog: ca 终于明白那个foo.git是怎么回事儿了..... remote端只保留.git!!!!
<gfrog> adam8157: 啥啥？
<adam8157> gfrog: git server的remote端只保留.git文件夹....
<adam8157> gfrog: git server的remote端把.git文件夹命名为foo.git了, 没有实体的项目文件....
<gfrog> adam8157: 。。。
<samul> gfrog: jlu?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我刚才看到松鼠了
<gfrog> samul: hum？
<wiewi> gebjgd: 以前在杭州经常看到，现在看不到了
<gebjgd> wiewi: 北京的公园到现在还有
 * adam8157 晚上吃啥...
<gebjgd> adam8157: 吃面
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 晚会结束了，马上又有个晚会，
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 诅咒你遇到 丧尸，
 * LOL_ 感觉今天太累了
<huntxu> adam8157: 不是，看你remote是怎麽建的
<adam8157> huntxu: 这样是可以的
<huntxu> adam8157: git init --bare就是一個foo.git
<huntxu> adam8157: 不然就是一個有內容的文件夾
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 这是赤裸裸地羡慕嫉妒恨呀！话说晚会上有漂亮的mm跳肚皮舞
<huntxu> adam8157_away: git是fully distributed的，最好別有c/s的概念
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 诅咒你遇到生化危机
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 惠普TouchPad Go是TouchPad平板的缩小版，它有可能采用和前任一样的99美元价格出售。
<gebjgd>  TouchPad Go采用7英寸显示屏，分辨率1023 x 768 ，运行webOS，电池可拆除，32GB存储空间，五百万像素带闪光灯摄像头，3G无线。外形设计与前一代基本相同，它的价格可能是99美元。但不用太兴奋，因为它也可能永远不会上架销售。7英寸的TouchPad
<gebjgd> Go与10英寸的TouchPad是同时设计的，但当该公司决定放弃所有webOS设备时它还没有进入生产阶段。如果它真以99美元价格销售，它毋庸置疑是市场上性价比最高的平板。
<huntxu> LOL_: 遇到狼人
<adam8157_away> 下班
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 好多漂亮的mm
<huntxu> LOL_: 遇到基友被強暴
<huntxu> CyrusYzGTt: 你的詛咒太溫和了
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 都是 红粉骷髅
<LOL_> huntxu: ，，，
<CyrusYzGTt> huntxu§ 嗯，，好吧，，
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 诅咒你被 三千基佬 爆菊
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 不会上架的有啥好看的
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你竟然能说出这么有禅理的话
<huntxu> CyrusYzGTt: 三千基佬不可怕
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..什么是 禅理？？
<huntxu> CyrusYzGTt: 要詛咒他被同一基佬連暴3000次
<CyrusYzGTt> huntxu§ ..什么最可怕，，对 LOL_ 诅咒
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你难道av看多了，开看佛经了?
<CyrusYzGTt> huntxu§ 好吧，，
<zhangkaixuan> 话说 pidgin的gui就不能弄的精美些吗....至少不能比empathy差太多啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 澎湃下
<LOL_> huntxu: 你也没毕业吧?
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..额，， 你不知道 三千鸿蒙大道么，， 我就同理可证 给你 三千基佬
<huntxu> 或者遇到一個上半身女下半身男的
<zhan> 你们真狠
<CyrusYzGTt> huntxu§ 那不就是人妖么
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 如果是那种妖异男的话，那我就收下了
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ...额，，你口味特别，，
<zhan> 不过 LOL_ 口味更重
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 极品伪娘，我也收下
<LOL_> zhan:，，，
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..给你 壮硕猛男三千爆你所有的 洞洞
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你喜欢猛男?
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 给你
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 我喜欢 美女
<snugglecat> knownbad, "等待更新的内容" 怎么翻译啊
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 原来你有特殊爱好
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 好吧，， 我喜欢黑丝短裙的MM
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 红粉骷髅
<snugglecat> knownbad, 我的界面 label 写得好长， 有无简短的描述啊
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 我喜欢大长腿
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 阴阳结合，乾坤交泰
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 别喜欢黑丝袜的。 一般都腿长
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 别喜欢黑丝袜的。 一般都腿毛长
<snugglecat> 丝袜就是为了掩盖 腿毛 的
<noctuorare> zhangkaixuan: 妳還是用Empathy吧。都轉Telepathy了。Pidgin明文存密碼也是吐槽點呀。
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 身高178体重120
<snugglecat> 而且还黑的， 腿毛该多长多密， 得用黑丝袜来掩盖啊
<snugglecat> knownbad, "等待更新的内容" 怎么翻译啊
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ,,我貌似喜欢那种 若隐若现的感觉，，
<zhangkaixuan> noctuorare pidgin洁癖啊...
<snugglecat> knownbad, 有无简短点的描述啊
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 腿毛若隐若现???
<namoamitabuddha> pidgin好
<noctuorare> zhangkaixuan: Pidgin還洁癖？
<snugglecat> 和尚来了
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 是 细嫩光滑的肌肤
<snugglecat> knownbad, 说英语的出来
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 细嫩光滑的肌肤，就不穿黑丝袜啦
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你真不懂么。
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 你不觉得 那样 看得很有感觉的么。。
<LOL_> touchpad早已经停了吧
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 肌肤越差的， 穿的越 密实
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 肌肤越好的， 越露
<LOL_> 反正在大陆又买不到，，，
<noctuorare> snugglecat: 什麼叫“等待更新的內容”？讓誰等待？
<zhangkaixuan> noctuorare 好吧 实在是不适应empathy消息提示和显示方式 而且 empathy的主窗口居然不能变小
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ..。。 貌似 日本的校服MM都是这样，，
<noctuorare> zhangkaixuan: 用KDE吧……
<fvw> 上次问 gnome怎么调节滚轮行数的 应该是无解了
<fvw> chrome可以 用soomth scroll 来调节
<snugglecat> noctuorare, 就是有些内容， 修改了， 需要更新到服务器。
<snugglecat> noctuorare, 我需要一个 label 来说明
<zhangkaixuan> noctuorare 原装gnome洁癖。。。只使用默认主题。。。 原装系统洁癖。。。非系统自带组件只安装了firefox+pidgin
<noctuorare> snugglecat: Updating. Please wait...
<snugglecat> noctuorare, 只列出修改，需要更新的内容。
<snugglecat> .............
<snugglecat> 不是， 是那个表
<noctuorare> snugglecat: 哦，那不是這個。
<snugglecat> 等待更新列表
<snugglecat> Contents of wait for update?
<snugglecat> 但是太长了
<noctuorare> snugglecat: Content to sync
<snugglecat> 但只更新到服务器， 但不抓取。 sync 是双向的吧
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 昨天 fh 邮箱又 bug 了还是啥？gmail 重新把那些删掉的又接收赖了…
<snugglecat> 英语不好， 真的难受啊
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 我的帐户早就注消掉啦...
<noctuorare> snugglecat: Contents to upload
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: =.=  fh 邮箱烦死了，这情况已经有几次了
<CyrusYzGTt> 肉丝更好
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 什么时候放假
<snugglecat> noctuorare, 谢谢了， 感觉还是不大符合。 无论怎么， 谢谢谢谢了
<snugglecat> knownbad, 你看别人多热心。
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 12日
<snugglecat> knownbad, 就你不鸟我
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 刚买完东西回来就下雨了，又可以不用学习了。。。
<alvin_rxg>  :|
<noctuorare> snugglecat: Uncommited updates.
<snugglecat> noctuorare, 这个好
<snugglecat> 有酱紫的么Unupdated contents
<snugglecat> 谢了
<snugglecat> 谢谢谢谢 noctuorare
<noctuorare> snugglecat: 不謝。
<snugglecat> :)
<snugglecat> noctuorare, 你就是 knownbad 吧
<snugglecat> 怎么繁体
<noctuorare> snugglecat: 我不是。knownbad是誰？
<snugglecat> noctuorare, 不好意思， 你打繁体， 我还以为是美国湾湾人呢。
<snugglecat> noctuorare, knownbad 一火星人
<noctuorare> snugglecat: 沒事。
<snugglecat> 呵呵
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 晚会快开始了
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat: 没记得美国湾湾人打过繁体啊?
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 诅咒你遇到吃 糞 ，，
<snugglecat> Jagdwurst, 我以为他一时手痒
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 干嘛。
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ??
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, ??????????? 比你多
<CyrusYzGTt> ??
<gebjgd> 米国湾湾人早就被共产国际搞定了
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 去你妹
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..好吧，其实吃的是 地沟油也有可能。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: Jagdwurst 昨天去了bonn
<CyrusYzGTt> 硝酸盐 亚麻硝酸 苏丹红
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: Jagdwurst 没啥意思
<CyrusYzGTt> 洗衣粉
<alvin_rxg> 哦？
<Jagdwurst> ?
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: ，，，
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: Jagdwurst 看了dogon展
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ o(∩∩)o...哈哈，，这些一般是检测不到的，，
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 整天都吃地沟油了，
<namoamitabuddha> fac :: Integer -> Integer
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 嗯，，还有 蒙牛 的 二毒 ， 三，，什么，， 和 什么，，
<namoamitabuddha> fac 0 = 1
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 不是检测不到，是不检测而已
<namoamitabuddha> fac n = n * (fac (n - 1))
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 嗯，，话说，到时生化危机，，我们的感染可能不是最高就是最低的，，这要看那个病毒是什么了
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: debian 装新的 google-chrome-stable后，没有一个页面能打开的……打开了也是卡在那
<namoamitabuddha> 对了
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 生化危机?
<namoamitabuddha> 要下载Debian Stable了
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 我最近发现的，，几乎看到很多人都在做这个梦，，世界发生生化危机了，，而且我预感有些地方已经沦陷了
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: sha shi hou
<alvin_rxg> LOL_: [AUTO] Warning! PinYin is not readable! Please use http://www.inputking.com  Thank You!
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址吆? InputKing online IME - type your language on any computer
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..怎么。pinyinlish了
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 汉字太麻烦
<namoamitabuddha> fcitx-cloudpinyin好像有bug
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ,,╭∩╮（︶︿︶）╭∩╮鄙视你！，
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: yi bu xiao xin jiu pinyinlish le
<alvin_rxg> LOL_: [AUTO] Warning! PinYin is not readable! Please use http://www.inputking.com  Thank You!
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ haoba,,wu ye shuru pinyinlish le ,,
<namoamitabuddha> 64-bit OS 比 32-bit OS 有啥优势
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 内存控制
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 为啥没给你警告
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: ?
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 回答你的问题了
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 知道, 是说大内存么
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 为啥？我以前都好的
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 不是 debian repo 里的，是 google 官网的最新版 v16。
<Jagdwurst> ...
<Jagdwurst> 官方最新才 16?
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 怀疑原因是我这边一些库太旧
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: chrome 是 16
<Jagdwurst> 我 opensuse 好像早就 18 了
<alvin_rxg> 那是 chromium ... >_<
<Jagdwurst> chrome 和 chromium 不是同一个东西?
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 知道还问
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 我说我知道你说的是那个问题
<alvin_rxg> 一个不开源一个开源，一个 stable 一个 unstable
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt卍 wei sha mei gei ni jing gao :p
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 原来 chrome 不开源？
<alvin_rxg> 是的
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt 卍 ni diao le?
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 两个版本號的进度也不一样?
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: stable 和 unstable 当然不一样啦。说回来，chrome 和 chromium 几乎一模一样，就是 google 在发布 chrome 的时候加了些什么不开源的
<namoamitabuddha> 好久没用ArchLinux了, 请问Core Image和Netinstall哪个适合做LiveUSB
<alvin_rxg> "live" 当然要东西全咯
<namoamitabuddha> 是简单的live, 就是说可以用来简单做些拯救机器
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: ubuntu适合
<LOL_>  > Time.now
<kk> LOL_, 2011-12-29 19:15:08 +0800
<namoamitabuddha> 例如可以做gentoo和LFS的环境系统
<alvin_rxg> 我有俩 knoppix 的盘 =.=
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 忘了Core Image和Netinstall的区别了
<Jagdwurst> namoamitabuddha: gentoo 只要能上网能mount， 都能做。 LFS 需要有 gcc + perl + lib ... 估计 arch 的 live 不帯
<namoamitabuddha> Jagdwurst: 谢谢, gcc, perl那个live都有的
<namoamitabuddha> Core image是不是基本系统都有了?
<namoamitabuddha> 算了, 没人回答, 我搞Core image了
<gebjgd> grml多好
<CyrusYzGTt> ,,
<kk> 新 编译或打包 • 怎么设置gcc编译出来的可执行文件名字 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359262 albert@ubuntu:~/script$ gcc hello.c -O hello.out gcc: 错误： hello.out：没有那个文件或目录 albert@ubuntu:~/script$ 为什么不能生成 hello.out文件 ，如果省略就可以得到 默认的A.out 文件呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xiaobai001 — 2011-12-29 18:55
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: nnnnd，圣诞节假期，都不上班，ruby-talk列表大爆发
<CyrusYzGTt> 特效又来了。。 http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzM3NTA1ODk2.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址吆? B变炮灰。。 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ .么事？？？
<freeayu> 在ubuntu下用什么编辑器开发rails程序啊
<freeayu> 比较方便
<CyrusYzGTt> ruby
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你用pinyinlish没警告
<LOL_> xiang zhe yang
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 哦，，因为 alvin_rxg ，，所以 alvin_rxg
<LOL_> ?
<LOL_> ，，，
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 你也木有警告
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt 卍 haha
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 。。
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt卍 这个符号不错吧，哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..发现bug了，， 你用 卍。。 我这里 不高亮了。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 这个bug是 xchat的问题。。
<ubw_> 用人用过libav SDK吗？
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt卍你可给xchat发信息告诉他们
<ubw_> 有人用过libav SDK吗？
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • 怎样设置网关？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359268 我有两张网卡，一张是eth0连内网的，一张是wlan0连外网的。两个都是用dhcp服务器提供IP 但是有见另我很郁闷的事！ 就是默认网管，当开机的时候，默认网关都是在eth0的网关，只能通过终端才能把wlan0的网关加上去，很麻烦。 然后我上网看用/etc/rc. …
<Jagdwurst> CyrusYzGTt: ‮ xchat 能正确显示这行吗?
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt卍 他们或许会给你奖励
<CyrusYzGTt> Jagdwurst§ ..?? 语法错乱。。
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..你去报bug吧，，我不会英文。
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: ，，，
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 在看电影，，别烦 http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzI2MTA5OTgw.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址吆? 嘿店 - 时长1:30:00 - 2011 - 电影 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<Jagdwurst>  CyrusYzGTt: 哦，那就好
<jiero> LOL_:  Dell 键盘太烂了，很硬也按不下去
 * jiero 网络没流量了速度慢
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 找 ee
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 修改 checkbox？
<imadper> 有人搞erlang没?~
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 额。。 不会。。 你黑掉ISP//
<LOL_> jiero: ?
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt卍 猥琐男
<Jagdwurst> ‮ 又不上课?jiero‮
<jiero> LOL_: 你也是阿。
<jiero> Jagdwurst: 。。。毕业了。
<jiero> Jagdwurst: 你可以叫我无业老流氓
<jiero> Jagdwurst: 另外，那是什么阿。。。
<LOL_> jiero: ，，，俺不是，，俺是无敌青春小正太，
<jiero> LOL_: 正太？指针？
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_卐 。。不看 xchat,,还真不知道，你个混蛋在跟我说话
<jiero> LOL_: 发个照片看看你和我比谁更有 正太样？
<Jagdwurs1> :D ‮ snugglecat: ‮求玉照
<jiero> Jagdwurs1: .。。
<jiero> Jagdwurs1: 你有我的，我也有你的了。
<freeayu> 你们在讨论什么啊
<Jagdwurs1> 他答应给我玉照滴
<freeayu> 怎么都没技术
<jiero> freeayu: 谈话的技术
<Jagdwurs1> freeayu: 你起个技术滴话题...
<freeayu> ubuntu下rails最佳开发工具书
<jiero> 不用。
<freeayu> 最佳IDE
<jiero> 不用
<jiero> 最字谈 直接ban
<Jagdwurs1> 这是坑……
<jiero> freeayu:  你准备好了？
<freeayu> 准备什么？
<freeayu> 我正在用rails开发一个电子商务网站
<freeayu> 开源的
<imadper> 哦
<freeayu> 放github
<imadper> 哦
<jiero> 哦。
<Jagdwurs1> 哦
<imadper> jiero: 别学我...
<jiero> 其实这种东西太多了。。。
<jiero> imadper: 我有句号的
<freeayu> 我也知道很多
<freeayu> 那有什么建议嘛
<imadper> jiero: 多到垃圾堆里已经装不小了
<imadper> freeayu: 有呀
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 混你妹
<LOL_> ji
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<imadper> freeayu: 基于erlang的分布式海量数据挖掘? 我现在想搞这个
<jiero> imadper:  freeayu 建议别写了，直接雇人找个合适的算了
<LOL_> jiero: 你个伪男，
<imadper> jiero: 我是要找工作的
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt卍 bs you
<jiero> LOL_: 。。。你个伪女。
 * imadper 其实我一直想知道 jiero 是不是就是罗姐
<jiero> imadper: 。。。
<imadper> jiero: 我没钱找人写
<LOL_> imadper: 是
<Jagdwurs1> jiero: 祼姐?
<imadper> jiero: 我是想让那些有钱人来找我写
<jiero> Jagdwurs1: .。。
<imadper> jiero: 然后给我钱
<freeayu> imadper erlang是个有前途的语言
<freeayu> 我支持你
<jiero> imadper: 恩。。。你不如直接能做出个方案。。。不是个软件。
<jiero> Jagdwurs1: 你是？
<LOL_> jiero: archl好
<freeayu> imadper  你用python做spider嘛
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • org.freedesktop.DBus.Error，怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359270 ubuntu 11.10 系统，经常出现如下错误： Error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.TimedOut: Activation of org.freedesktop.PackageKit timed out 怎么办？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 cyc1987 — 2011-12-29 20:09
<Jagdwurs1> jiero: 祼哥
<imadper> freeayu: 作为一个perl党, python我是不用的
<Jagdwurs1> imadper: 同意
<imadper> jiero: 我就是想, 过半年之后, 好好找个工作...
<jiero> LOL_:  多嘴 你好
<imadper> Jagdwurs1: 同意啥?
<jiero> imadper: 好吧
<jiero> Jagdwurs1:  裸个瞧瞧？
<imadper> jiero: 最主要的是赚钱多一些~
<Jagdwurs1> imadper: 数次因为 scipy / numpy 想上 python,  最终都失败了, 继续用 perl
<freeayu> imadper  以前做海量数据挖掘，是用什么？
<CyrusYzGTt> ,,
<imadper> freeayu: perl
<imadper> freeayu: 以前不是海量
<imadper> freeayu: 是少量数据
<jiero> Jagdwurs1: 推上看到Mozilla的美女了。
<cfy> 海量数据。。。。
<freeayu> 我一直觉得perl是个骨灰级的语言
<imadper> freeayu: 也不是数据挖掘, 是AI
<cfy> 霸气
<imadper> cfy: 我刚说了, 是少量, 不是海量
<LOL_> Jagdwurs1: 罗姐是很风骚的。你小心点
<Jagdwurs1> jiero: 没熟人用推...
<imadper> cfy: 我这水平..也就少量了...
<Jagdwurs1> LOL_: 让风骚来的更猛烈些吧
<cfy> imadper: 我继续common lisp,erlang只适合少量情况，不适合我
<jiero> Jagdwurs1:  我就没啥真的熟人 呢。。。
<imadper> cfy: 对了, 我想学erlang来玩玩, 你对函数式这么了解, 觉得erlang好用还是ocaml好用? 想来个能用的上的
<LOL_> Jagdwurs1: 你喜欢伪男?
<cfy> imadper: common lisp好用
<jiero> LOL_: 。。。伪男是什么意思。。。
<Jagdwurs1> imadper: haskell 好用
<imadper> Jagdwurs1: 你别说, 我还真会好几句haskell, 不好用!!!
<cfy> imadper: common lisp真心好用
<Jagdwurs1> imadper: 还不错啊，我平时能用 haskell 的都用了 haskell
<LOL_> jiero: 就是说你其实是个女的，
<imadper> cfy: 就业呀就业, 大神, 我是为了找工作~
<imadper> Jagdwurs1: 我的水平太低, haskell还没入门就没继续学下去了
<Jagdwurs1> imadper: 虽然有些传统的算法没有函数的对应版
<cfy> imadper: 找binghe
<jiero> LOL_: 你。。。
<luzz> 变性了？
<imadper> Jagdwurs1: 怎么会? lambda演算系统不是图灵完备的吗?
<freeayu> 请问，哪家公司在招erlang
<imadper> freeayu: 爱立信, 还有很多
<imadper> cfy: 我去看看
<freeayu> 对了，我一下不太理解什么是lambda?
<LOL_> cfy: binghe是谁
<imadper> cfy: 我也想问这个
<Jagdwurs1> imadper: 没说不能实现，但实现起来代码会很难看效率又低， 比如纯函数实现的 floodfill
<cfy> LOL_: imadper: 国内著名 common lisper
<LOL_> cfy: 冰河?
<imadper> cfy: 不如直接说公司?
<cfy> LOL_: yeah
<Jagdwurs1> freeayu: lambda 有时候指的是  lambda kalkül(英文大概是 lambda calculus)，  有时候指的是 lambda (匿名) 函数
<imadper> cfy: 就是翻译那本实践cl的那个人?
<cfy> imadper: LOL_: http://tianchunbinghe.blog.163.com/ 的blog
<kk> cfy,啥网址吆? Chun Tian (binghe) - 冰河 - 网易博客
<cfy> imadper: yeah
<freeayu> Jagdwurs1 ruby语言也有lambda这个概念
<imadper> cfy: 有听说过, 但是不知道他混得怎么样
<freeayu> 能否举个例子
<imadper> freeayu: 很多都有, 比如c++, python
<Jagdwurs1> freeayu: 这年头啥语言都有 lambda 函数，c++11 也跟上了
<imadper> freeayu: 定义一个匿名函数
<freeayu> 什么时候会用lambda?
 * LOL_ 全键盘的好处就是。当用触屏不爽时可以换种口味
<cfy> imadper: 不清楚
<freeayu> 我在PHP语言里面没听说过这个概念啊
<Jagdwurs1> freeayu: 从实用的角度。有时候不想给每一个函数命名...于是 lambda ...
<imadper> freeayu: 应该没有, 因为perl里面也没有...
<imadper> freeayu: 其实, c里面的函数, 就是一个近似lambda的东西
<cfy> perl里面没有匿名函数么。。。。
<imadper> freeayu: 个人理解, 很可能错了
<cfy> 我都忘了。。。。
<Jagdwurs1> imadper: perl 里也有匿名函数啊
<imadper> cfy: 我没见过呀
<Jagdwurs1> imadper: 直接 {} 就行了
<cfy> 有的吧
<cfy> 嗯
<imadper> Jagdwurs1: 是吗???
<Jagdwurs1> imadper: 嗯，比如 {return 1;}
<cfy> high order function
 * imadper ..我错了!!好吧, 我是小白~
<cfy> 我记得有
<freeayu> lambda == 匿名？
<cfy> 虽然我已经忘记怎么写了
<cfy> ......
<imadper> freeayu: 去看金色的对角线?
<Jagdwurs1> freeayu: lambda 函数指的是匿名函数。   lambda 算子 (拉丁文calculus) 是另一套东西
<imadper> freeayu: http://mindhacks.cn/2006/10/15/cantor-godel-turing-an-eternal-golden-diagonal/
<kk> imadper,啥网址吆? 康托尔、哥德尔、图灵——永恒的金色对角线(rev#2)
<freeayu> 我来看看
<yappy> ls
<yappy> ls
<freeayu> 我一直觉得ruby是门神奇的语言，连括号都不用写也行
<cfy> 那确实没有
<cfy> 还不如直接上common lisp
<imadper> cf
<imadper> cfy: 但是, 我想来个能找工作的...
<imadper> cfy: OCaml应该也没有公司会要吧?
<imadper> cfy: 也就erlang在实际生产上会用到吧
<Jagdwurs1> imadper: 也许记错了， perl 里还要在 {} 之前加个 sub。真正写代码的时候没注意过，往往都用对的，聊天的时候也许会打错
<imadper> Jagdwurs1: 恩, perl其实怎么写怎么对..
<Jagdwurs1> imadper: ocaml 没啥公司／组织支持
<Jagdwurs1> imadper:  貌似只有法国某集团
<imadper> Jagdwurs1: 那就算了...我还有半年就要找工作了
<Jagdwurs1> imadper: haskell 现在恰恰是函数语言里最活跃的
<Jagdwurs1> imadper: 你订个 haskell 的邮件列表， 里面都是 job, phd …… 这些活
<imadper> Jagdwurs1: 邮件列表都不是中国淫
<imadper> Jagdwurs1: 都是外国公司..
<imadper> Jagdwurs1: 一群欧洲高福利国家
<Jagdwurs1> imadper: 不是很好嘛，还能肉身翻墙
<imadper> Jagdwurs1: 他们什么都不搞, 都饿不死
<imadper> Jagdwurs1: 不行吧..没实力呀..
<Jagdwurs1> imadper: 练吥，又不是天生就有实力
<imadper> Jagdwurs1: 其实吧, 我不想出国..我想留在国内, 接受党妈的关怀
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=74&t=359196
<kk> Freebuilder ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - pulseaudio 安装及问题
<imadper> Jagdwurs1: 我现在就是想, 能在找工作之前, 学点儿有用, 实用的东西~
<cfy> imadper: Jagdwurs1: http://www.pchristensen.com/blog/lisp-companies/
<ofan> http://www3.sympatico.ca/dstephen1/harvardnonsense.htm 这个能不能打开？
<kk> cfy ⇪ t: Lisp Companies at What’s In Peter’s Head
<freeayu> 这种数学文章挺难的啊
<freeayu> http://mindhacks.cn/2006/10/15/cantor-godel-turing-an-eternal-golden-diagonal/
<kk> freeayu,啥网址吆? 康托尔、哥德尔、图灵——永恒的金色对角线(rev#2)
<cfy> ofan: i can
<Jagdwurs1> 这不是几年前的?
<imadper> freeayu: 不难, 什么数学都没有
<imadper> cfy: 木有拆那呀
<imadper> cfy: 我就是学个能让我混口饭吃的东西~~你懂的~~
<freeayu> imadper 请问阁下的学历是？
<cfy> imadper: C
<Jagdwurs1> imadper: 那个东西混饭不容易啊
<imadper> freeayu: 现在还是高中毕业, 因为大学还没毕业
<LOL_> 集合论的康得尔?
<imadper> cfy: c..搞底层?
<Jagdwurs1> imadper: 能靠函数语言混上饭的，大多都是 phd
<puzzle> 想请问一下无限网卡的配置问题
<freeayu> imadper 你是90后？
<imadper> cfy: 我本来再看pthreads的, 但是觉得erlang很轻松就解决了很多并行难题, 所以就流口水了
<Jagdwurs1> LOL_: 是 kantor ? 我不清楚中文是不是叫康德
<imadper> freeayu: 恩
<puzzle> 灯亮了,ifconfig有wlan0,有ip,但是网不通?
<imadper> puzzle: 网关可达嘛?
<puzzle> imadper: 不行...我设置了静态ip
<imadper> Jagdwurs1: 恩, 应该是, 毕竟是比较学术的东西...
<imadper> puzzle: 默认网关对了嘛?
<puzzle> imadper: 对的...
<Jagdwurs1> puzzle:  iwconfig 显示啥?
<imadper> puzzle: 无限的呀?
<cfy> imadper: 学的好，就能找到工作
<puzzle> imadper: 无线的
<LOL_> 第三次数学危机不就有他的事吗 ，当然还有我们的罗素伯爵，，嘿嘿
<CyrusYzGTt> 消灭数学
<imadper> puzzle: ping 网关提示什么?
<puzzle> Jagdwurs1: 现在都没有在linux下面
<puzzle> imadper: unreachable
<puzzle> 是不是ssid key的问题?
<Jagdwurs1> puzzle: 那你现在是怎么上网 的?
<imadper> cfy: 这个确实, 但是学好之前总是要找个方向的吧
<puzzle> Jagdwurs1: win下面可以de
<Jagdwurs1> :D
<imadper> cfy: 话说,你也是大学快毕业了吧?我记得是...
<roylez_> cfy: yaourt -S reaver-wps-svn
<iGoogle> it dhttp://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=359272
<kk> iGoogle ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - gtk下override控件图标
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt卍 消灭 CyrusYzGTt
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_峱 滚
<Puzzle> lol
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍
<imadper> 少年们, 咱继续讨论~ 我还有半年要去找工作了, 软件工程专业, 没啥技术, 想趁这半年, 学点儿东西, 好出去混口饭吃, 有什么建议没?
<CyrusYzGTt> 又北又北百八十里，曰浑夕之山，无草木，多铜玉。嚣水出焉，而西流注于海。有蛇一首两身，名曰肥遗，见则其国大旱。
 * imadper 刚才谁说要消灭 CyrusYzGTt 来的?怎么还不动手?
<CyrusYzGTt> imadper§ ..
<debianer> 纳粹复辟了！
<CyrusYzGTt> debianer§ ,, NAZI哪个 是山寨 佛教的
<debianer> CyrusYzGTt: 哦，那是佛教的福吗
<ofan> imadper: 去蓝翔改造一下
<CyrusYzGTt> debianer§ ..不清楚
<debianer> imadper: 蓝翔培养黑客的
<Jagdwurs1> lol
<imadper> ofan: 我水平差太远了, 蓝翔人家的挖掘机考试, 那叫一个难
<imadper> debianer: 蓝翔连厨师都培养, 挖掘机更是一流!
<debianer> imadper: 其实蓝翔是个军校，中国1/3的军队黑客出自那里
<freeayu> 就来形势很严重
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<Jagdwurs1> imadper: 没工作就继续考研...再没工作就继续读博...
<imadper> freeayu: 对呀!!我本来在看pthreads还有mpi还有openMP来的,但是...
<imadper> Jagdwurs1: 不行呀, 我家人等着我挣钱养家糊口呢
<freeayu> 你想要的工作地点是/
<imadper> freeayu: 我想回老家..
<freeayu> 哪啊
<imadper> freeayu: 北京
<roylez_> cfy: 那玩意是用了wps的漏洞，搞毛
<Jagdwurs1> imadper: ...
<freeayu> imadper 那你现在是在？
<imadper> freeayu: 广州
<debianer> 蓝翔的黑客用电视机都可以把你的电脑黑掉
<noctuorare> debianer: 卍字我記得由武則天給其在中文中擬音，好像念“萬”。
<imadper> noctuorare: 就是万
<cfy> roylez_: 啥？
<noctuorare> imadper: 嗯。
<roylez_> cfy: wps，路由上的那一键加密的按钮
<yappy> debianer: 真的吗
<CyrusYzGTt> 卍卐
<Jagdwurs1> æ­£
<Jagdwurs1> 㠪丅
<Jagdwurs1> 卝
<CyrusYzGTt> 㧱
<yappy> 为什么自造字也能正常显示？
<cfy> roylez_: wps怎么破？
<freeayu> 找不到工作 就自己创业
<CyrusYzGTt> 䭆
<roylez_> cfy: 开了wps的可以破那wpa
<cfy> roylez_: ...
<cfy> roylez_: 你在说啥。。。
<roylez_> cfy: 弄错了， ofan 的发的
<cfy> roylez_: - -!
<cfy> roylez_: 主席老了。高不清楚说话对象了。。。
 * imadper 金太阳都挂了
<CyrusYzGTt> 迉<====行尸走肉的简写。。。
<roylez_> cfy: 貌似我这周还没踢你
<cfy> roylez_: 果然是老了。。。。
<cfy> roylez_: kick过了好不好
<Jagdwurs1> CyrusYzGTt: 𧻣
<debianer> gmail的新界面你们用了吗？感觉很好
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋，你这周是不是还没踢 cfy ？
<imadper> debianer: 什么时候又更新了?
<CyrusYzGTt> Jagdwurs1§ 迉𧻣
<CyrusYzGTt> debianer§ ,,一直用 TB收发邮件，，，
<CyrusYzGTt> 又北又北二百里，曰狐岐之山，无草木，多青碧。胜水出焉，而东北流注于汾水，其中多苍玉。
<debianer> CyrusYzGTt: 你那古文是那里摘出来的？
<CyrusYzGTt> debianer§ ,,山海经，，
<debianer> CyrusYzGTt: 哦，山海经主要讲哪方面？我一直喜欢看24史
<debianer> CyrusYzGTt: 山海经这些我没看过
<CyrusYzGTt> debianer§ ,,我还木有看，，只是 小说中的片段。。
<Jagdwurs1> .....
<CyrusYzGTt> debianer§ .. T-T
<CyrusYzGTt> 又东又东三百里，曰阳山，其上多玉，其下多金铜。有兽焉，其状如牛而尾，其颈[B142]，其状如句瞿，其名曰领胡，其鸣自詨，食之已狂。有鸟焉，其状如赤雉，而五采以文，是自为牝牡，名曰象蛇，其名自詨。留水出焉，而南流注于河。
<Jagdwurs1> B142 ,,,
<Freebuilder> 今天什么日子，怎么老念山海经
<CyrusYzGTt> Jagdwurs1§ ,,小说都有乱码的，， 特别是盗版小说，垃圾小说
<CyrusYzGTt> Freebuilder§ ,, 2012快到了，，
<Freebuilder> CyrusYzGTt, 还有两日
<CyrusYzGTt> 𐂄
<CyrusYzGTt> Freebuilder§ ..嗯嗯
<Freebuilder> 装了 pulseaudio，调节音量扑哧贯耳，如若电位器接触不良。
<CyrusYzGTt> Freebuilder§ 多数是 flash的问题，，或者是 最近pulseaudio升级导致的，，数据冲突。。 01打架
<Freebuilder> CyrusYzGTt,  smplayer，和 flash 没半毛关系。
<CyrusYzGTt> Freebuilder§ ,,也可能是 你 alsamix -c 0 调整错误，，
<Freebuilder> CyrusYzGTt, 这个没有问题
<CyrusYzGTt> Freebuilder§ .. 额。。 我也不会，，可能是聲音解碼器的問題
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ 铃音姐
<debianer> CyrusYzGTt: 请问这个要怎么下载？  https://github.com/kernelhcy/gtkqq
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS*  kernelhcy/gtkqq - GitHub
<CyrusYzGTt> debianer§ ,,下载呗。。
<debianer> CyrusYzGTt: 是不是要什么git命令？
<CyrusYzGTt> debianer§ ..我不知道，我看看先，我这里网速慢，等吧
<freeayu> 我之前一直以为中国是难民僻难所。。。原来外国人想进中国签证也有难度？
<CyrusYzGTt> debianer§ git clone https://github.com/kernelhcy/gtkqq.git
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS*  404 - GitHub
<freeayu> gtkqq?
<freeayu> 这是干嘛的
<CyrusYzGTt> 又南又南水行七百里，曰孟子之山，其木多梓桐，多桃李，其草多菌浦，其兽多麋鹿。是山也，广员百里。其上有水出焉，名曰碧阳，其中多囗鲔。
<iGoogle> CyrusYzGTt: 你这明显不熟悉github的下载
<iGoogle> 网站支持压缩打包下载的
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ ..嗯嗯，，
<iGoogle> 要不，没git的麻烦了
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ ..你跟 debianer 说吧，，
<iGoogle> 我不认识他。 lol
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ ..你木有看到是 debianer 问吾的么
<iGoogle> 为什么2个官迷，又挂上面了。
<debianer> CyrusYzGTt: 谢谢了
<CyrusYzGTt> debianer§ 嗯
<debianer> CyrusYzGTt:  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=356447  这个插件能帮忙试试怎么安装吗
<iGoogle> 吾个屁哦。你南朝人啊。
<kk> debianer ⇪ t: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - Chrome插件QQ客户端——CreQQ
<roylez_> iGoogle: 您又归位了？
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ .. 好吧，， 神谕下达了
<iGoogle> 尾巴主席
<iGoogle> 官迷
<ugoub> :quit
<roylez_> iGoogle: ...
<iGoogle> lol 和蛋蛋一样
<CyrusYzGTt> debianer§ 去 google扩展 搜索 creqq,,點擊安装就是。
<debianer> CyrusYzGTt: 关键是没看到安装按钮阿
<freeayu> 这是干嘛的啊
<CyrusYzGTt> debianer§ .. 额。。 不清楚，。
<debianer> CyrusYzGTt: 你帮我去看看阿，看哪里有安装按钮阿
<debianer> CyrusYzGTt: 现在才发现，按钮是个好东西，没有按钮真不行
<CyrusYzGTt> debianer§ 不看，，点击安装的
<debianer> CyrusYzGTt: 点击就出这个界面了 https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ehgdacjejmbklleccjegbbaklhhoedlh?hl=zh-CN
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS*  Chrome 网上应用店 - CreQQ（开发版）
<CyrusYzGTt> fvw§ 大小眼的父神，， 大小眼进化 ipv6 ssl 没
<debianer> CyrusYzGTt: 你可以到这个页面帮我看看
<CyrusYzGTt> debianer§ .继续点击安装。。
<CyrusYzGTt> debianer§ 不看，， 一点击就安装，，
<fvw> CyrusYzGTt: 没搞bot了
<debianer> CyrusYzGTt: 没有安装阿
<CyrusYzGTt> fvw§ ..呜呜～～……………………
<roylez_> zhan: 鲇鱼也在啊
<roylez_> lainme: 囡囡都在
<roylez_> tusooa: 秃嫂也在
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ lainme 是铃音姐
<debianer> 谁帮我看看这个怎么安装阿 自动登录，打开浏览器自动上QQ
<debianer>  
<lainme> roylez_: 晚上好
<fvw> 不是有webq了吗?
<debianer> 谁帮我看看这个怎么安装阿 https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ehgdacjejmbklleccjegbbaklhhoedlh?hl=zh-CN
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS*  Chrome 网上应用店 - CreQQ（开发版）
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 吾个屁哦，又不是南朝人
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ .. 额，， 好吧，，广府的路过
<debianer> CyrusYzGTt: 点击跳出了个图片阿
<iGoogle> nnnnnnnnd roylez_ 赶紧去灭了这破网站。 http://imagebin.org/190821
<debianer> CyrusYzGTt: 并没有安装
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 学神一句，吓翻一片
<zhan> roylez_: 主席好
<roylez_> zhan: 有好事没？
<CyrusYzGTt> debianer§ ...
<debianer> CyrusYzGTt: 不信你看看这里阿，你点击试试 https://chrome.google.com/webstore/search/CreQQ?hl=zh-CN
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ ..神说，，要爾灭 此 http://imagebin.org/190821 网站
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS*  Chrome 网上应用店
<CyrusYzGTt> debianer§ 不看
<debianer> 谁帮我看看这个插件怎么安装 https://chrome.google.com/webstore/search/CreQQ?hl=zh-CN
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS*  Chrome 网上应用店
<CyrusYzGTt> debianer§ addon也是安装
<CyrusYzGTt> debianer§ sign in add 也是安装
<iGoogle> 正恩
<roylez_> iGoogle: 我跟他没仇啊
<debianer> CyrusYzGTt: 关键是点击它，没有下载插件的时候阿
<iGoogle> roylez_: 这不爽吧。太流氓了。
<CyrusYzGTt> debianer§ ,,你应该问作者
<debianer> CyrusYzGTt: 点击后就是出来一个图片而已
<roylez_> iGoogle: 一般一般，宇宙第三
<debianer> 其他人帮我看看哦
<debianer> 这个插件怎么安装？ https://chrome.google.com/webstore/search/CreQQ?hl=zh-CN
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS*  Chrome 网上应用店
<iGoogle> 163也来这套了。 nnnnnd
<CyrusYzGTt> 又东又东南一百五十里，曰玉山，其上多金玉，其下多碧、铁，其木多柏。
<iGoogle> flash到处飞，想死哦。都屏蔽了
<CyrusYzGTt> 神在使用 大真言术
<roylez_> iGoogle: 你为啥要上163呢...
<roylez_> iGoogle: 一年上去不超过3次
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu中，水星MU300能上网吗？ndiswrapperr的安装问题？如何解决？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359276 刚装了Ubuntu11.10，在网络配置上遇到问题若干。 1、手上有水星MU300的无线上网卡，插上无线网上后可以找到网络，但不能上网，求教高手，该如何解决？是否关乎IP设置的问题 2、网卡芯片rtl8 …
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 163.com是计算机课程要上的 例如 ：  ping www.163.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: 网易
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 难怪中国的计算机产业跟不上去
<iGoogle> roylez_: 不认识英文，只好看中文
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ ..看不懂英文
<iGoogle> 163是宝库，我们的源
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯， mirrors.163.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: 欢迎访问网易开源镜像站
<debianer> 网易还是为开源做了不少贡献的、
<CyrusYzGTt> rubygems.taobao.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: 店铺浏览-淘宝网
<mmfei> 大家好，在archlinux的livecd中，可以连接无线上网吗？可以的话，能不能给个提示，我好找资料，是不是有wpa之类的？
<iGoogle> 咪咪飞。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> iwconfig
<iGoogle> 此nick甚好
<fvw> 网易? 总部 就在个烂烂的楼里面 呵呵
<LOL_> 网易?
<fvw> deb http://debian.ustc.edu.cn/debian stable main non-free contrib
<kk> fvw ⇪ ti: Index of /debian/
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.wenxuecity.com/news/2011/12/28/1582326.html
<fvw> ustc的也不错
<kk> roylez_,啥网址吆? ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<mmfei> iGoogle，^^nick也不错
<LOL_> eexp的nick好
<iGoogle> 网易的吵架题材，很好的哦。非常不和谐的。
<CyrusYzGTt> google.ee
<alvin_rxg> Title: Google
<LOL_> google.cm
<alvin_rxg> Title: Google
<CyrusYzGTt> google.fk
<LOL_> google.fr
<alvin_rxg> Title: Google
<LOL_> google.jp
<alvin_rxg> Title: Google
<LOL_> goog.kr
<CyrusYzGTt> google.de
<alvin_rxg> Title: Google
<kk> alvin_rxg: .. ..
<LOL_> google.jp
<alvin_rxg> Title: Google
<LOL_> google.co
<alvin_rxg> Title: Google
<kk> alvin_rxg: .. ..
<LOL_> google.cm
<alvin_rxg> Title: Google
<LOL_> google.fr
<alvin_rxg> Title: Google
<LOL_> google.jp
<LOL_> google.co
<alvin_rxg> Title: Google
<LOL_> google.cm
<alvin_rxg> Title: Google
<kk> alvin_rxg: .. ..
<mmfei> 0.0
<LOL_> google.jp
<LOL_> google.cm
<alvin_rxg> Title: Google
 * roylez_ 召唤 adam8157 出来踢人
<iGoogle> 这干嘛呢
<iGoogle> alvin_rxg: 你先自杀
<LOL_> google.jp
<alvin_rxg> Title: Google
<CyrusYzGTt> - -
<kk> alvin_rxg: .. ..
<mmfei> @.@
<iGoogle> 接着，阉割了 lol... 跑了
<CyrusYzGTt> 太奸诈了，，就这样走了
<adam8157> roylez_: 刚在看这个 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac279550/
<kk> adam8157,啥网址吆? 2011年度国际足坛百大进球【前20】 - AcFun.tv
<iGoogle> ～～～～ 2个官迷
<iGoogle> 挂4个op
<iGoogle> 天啊。不公平啊
<CyrusYzGTt> .. OP.. 好遥远的，，
<adam8157> iGoogle: momo
<adam8157_away> iGoogle: momo
<iGoogle> 论坛再讨论蛋朝天的问题。
<cfy> iGoogle: ee
<iGoogle>  ⣎⣱ ⡇⢸ ⣏⡉    ⡇⢸ ⡇ ⣏⡉ ⡏⢱ ⣏⡉ ⣏⡱ ⢎⡑ ⣏⡉ ⣇⣸ ⣏⡉ ⡷⣸
<iGoogle>  ⠇⠸ ⠣⠜ ⠇  ⠉⠉ ⠟⠻ ⠇ ⠧⠤ ⠧⠜ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠱ ⠢⠜ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠸ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠹
<iGoogle> cfy: 有好玩的?
<cfy> iGoogle: 有
<CyrusYzGTt> .. ee在 发 骨牌。。
<cfy> iGoogle: 破wpa-psk从此不再难
<iGoogle> 这事情，你都说好多次了。
<cfy> iGoogle: 你不在吧。。
<iGoogle> rss都看过了
<cfy> iGoogle: 哦。。。那没了
<iGoogle> 现在不是有免费的wifi嘛
<iGoogle> 破了干嘛
<cfy> ......
<cfy> 玩
<roylez_> adam8157: 上次看到个守门员的，你看过没？
<adam8157> roylez_: 看过了
<cfy> iGoogle: 被 通信电子电路 伤到了。。。
<adam8157> 这个20大超猛
<iGoogle> 不及格？
<cfy> iGoogle: 那应该不会。。。。。
<roylez_> iGoogle: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac211089/
<kk> roylez_,啥网址吆? 过去的街舞样子弱爆了 - AcFun.tv
<iGoogle> 那就算了嘛
<Stifler> hi all
<Stifler> 测试
<kk> Stifler, 不要玩机器人
<Stifler> -.-
<cfy> iGoogle:  只有及格和不及格之分么。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 海鹅
<iGoogle> roylez_: 后期配音而已。
<iGoogle> cfy: 你要高分？得奖？
<cfy> iGoogle: .... 拿奖学金嘛
<iGoogle> 反正，学校学的，出来基本没用。哦。这个哦。
<cfy> .....
<cfy> 嗯，我也觉得C没用
<cfy> common lisp才是王道
<Jagdwurs1> ......
<iGoogle> lol
<iGoogle> cfy: 我要递归rm 某目录的link文件。你cl一个吧。
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac279199/
<kk> roylez_,啥网址吆? 春哥算什么？曾哥算什么？这才是真正的纯爷们儿！ - AcFun.tv
<cfy> iGoogle: 有库的
<cfy> iGoogle: 切
<Jagdwurs1> ! @ # # $ % % ^ & * ( ) - = _ + + [ ] { } \ | ; : :
<Jagdwurs1> 非陣井註純雜模析和乘起合減賦底加正內外始終參聯兮然標
<Jagdwurs1> 我说呢，哪来的这么多兮...
<cfy> iGoogle: 这个不是cl做的，有库可以做无所谓了
<cfy> iGoogle: cl的re比perl快
<CyrusYzGTt> .. Jagdwurs1 幹嘛，，
<Jagdwurs1> cfy: 你确定 cl 的  re 比 perl 快?
<Jagdwurs1> cfy: perl 的 re 速度不比手写 C 状态机慢。和 C 里调用现成的 pcre 速度相当。
<iGoogle> 反正我没比较过。 cfy 就你吹。 :D
<cfy> Jagdwurs1: It is fast. If compiled with CMUCL it outperforms Perl's highly optimized regex engine (written in C) which to my knowledge is faster than most other regex engines around. If compiled with CLISP it is still comparable to CLISP's own regex implementation which is also written in C.
<iGoogle> 这是马克思说的？
<cfy> Jagdwurs1: 貌似perl的re就是C写的。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: http://cl-user.net/asp/libs/cl-pprce
<kk> cfy ⇪ t: The Common Lisp Directory: CL-PPCRE
<Jagdwurs1> cfy: 是啊， cl 的不也是用 c 写的吗
<cfy> iGoogle: 。。。
<cfy> Jagdwurs1: common lisp
<iGoogle> cl阵营的，避嫌。
<cfy> ....
<iGoogle> 不上算
<xeep> 为啥都是用c 写?
<Jagdwurs1> c写起来overhead 少
<iGoogle> xeep: 你想被踢？
<cfy> 因为perl太慢。。。
<Jagdwurs1> xeep: 小样你穿马甲了
<cfy> iGoogle: 直接踢掉嘛
 * iGoogle 只知道perl的hash多快
<xeep> iGoogle: lol
<cfy> iGoogle: 确实 T_T
<cfy> 为啥cl的慢 T_T
<iGoogle> xeep: 赶紧改名
<CyrusYzGTt> ... ...
<cfy> iGoogle: 你太磨机了
<xeep> iGoogle: 哦
<cfy> iGoogle: 应该直接kick掉
<CyrusYzGTt> xeep§ 你这个nick让ee情何以堪。。
<iGoogle> cfy: 那为啥perl看门的re，会慢呢
<CyrusYzGTt> _ _
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac250053/
<kk> roylez_,啥网址吆? [王自健]王自健相声吐槽周立波 - AcFun.tv
<rts0aic> 有人会用ffmpeg SDK吗？
<xcfyp> iGoogle: 改了，这个好吗 lol
<cfy> iGoogle: 因为，perl看门的re是C写的，common lisp不比C差
<adam8157> roylez_: 王自健从开始火我都听过...
<Jagdwurs1> ...
<iGoogle> xcfyp: 这个也受保护。你再改错，就ban了。
<cfy> xcfyp: ....
<iGoogle> cfy: 不比。。。等于没说
<imadper> .........
<xcfyp> iGoogle: o
<roylez_> adam8157: 王自健一点点天津味都没
<cfy> iGoogle: 我要去研究下为啥cl的hash慢了。。。。
<xcfyp> cfy: ?
<cfy> iGoogle: 这个太不爽了。
<iGoogle> 好吧。支持你研究。记得引用文字，要避嫌。
<iGoogle> lol
<cfy> iGoogle: 但是，为啥google不出cl的hash慢？难道是perl的太快了？
<Jagdwurs1> cfy: hash 算法也进了 commonlisp 的 specification 了?
 * kenifanying 我把firefox 设置启动的时候默认打开空白页，安装vimperator插件后，这个设置就不起作用了，不管我怎么弄都重启浏览器打开的都是主页，怎么解决？
<adam8157> roylez_: 锻炼去了
<iGoogle> 说不定啊，就你一个人在乎这。夜辨牛蛮。
<Jagdwurs1> cfy: common lisp 的实现多的去了， perl 仅此一家。 两个怎么比?
<cfy> Jagdwurs1: ? cl有hash
<cfy> Jagdwurs1: 用cl的clozurecl和sbcl比嘛
<cfy> 难道用lispworks?
<cfy> 那个贵死人的。
<iGoogle> 带lisp的，都免疫。不懂。
<Jagdwurs1> cfy: common lisp 的归范不会把 hash 的具体实现也归范进去吧？
<iGoogle> 只记得(((((((((((((())))))))))))
<cfy> Jagdwurs1: 这个没有
<Jagdwurs1> 规范
<CyrusYzGTt> [[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]
<cfy> iGoogle: 少两个空格
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 你直接替换了，不厚道
<iGoogle> lol
<cfy> iGoogle: 少两个右括号
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ,, 好吧，， {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{}}}}}}}}}}}}}}
<Jagdwurs1> cfy: 你 YY 了....
<cfy> Jagdwurs1: 具体实现没有的
<lmki> 卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍卍
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 少1
<imadper> .........
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ,,你自己加，，我看小说去
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 按C-c C-q自动补全
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 手工输入，，
<imadper> 话说, 我一直觉得, 写了一个很大的函数, 然后最后还要数, 要加多少个括号很dt
<lmki> 明天星期五了
<lmki> 又是一个星期过去
<Jagdwurs1> 大后天 2012 了
<cfy> imadper: 你的编辑器坏掉了么？
<lmki> 时间过得太快了
<imadper> cfy: 没有
<cfy> imadper: 那，后面那句话，我不想说了。
<iGoogle> latex的时候，少一个花括号，有时候也找死人的。幸好还分段。 cfy
<lmki> 好讨厌现在的生活
<cfy> imadper: 你写C语言也是要弄得
<imadper> cfy: 但是之前不是有个笑话吗? 就是苏联间谍, 偷了什么火箭项目的最后一页, 然后发现..
<cfy> iGoogle: 无压力
<Stifler> imadper: 发现啥？
<cfy> imadper: 发现是if a if b if c if d if g if e
<iGoogle> 我局外的，觉得有嘛
<Jagdwurs1> Stifler: ))))))))))))))))))))
<Stifler> .....
<imadper> Stifler: 最后一夜只有括号
<cfy> Jagdwurs1: 不可能的
<adam8157> Jagdwurs1: lol
<cfy> 这么写，直接被打死
<iGoogle> imadper: 你这缺德的。哈哈。
<imadper> Stifler: 一整页的右括号
<CyrusYzGTt> \* /*
<imadper> iGoogle: 跟我没关系, 是笑话, 笑话
<Stifler> ....
<cfy> 怎么可能ne?
<lmki> 老毛子都是变态
<cfy> cl有函数又有宏
<cfy> 怎么可能这么多。。。
<imadper> c也有..
 * iGoogle 支持 cfy 去掐死 imadper
<Stifler> 今天发现vbs处理xls还是不错的
<cfy> C的宏能跟cl比？
<cfy> 不要开玩笑
<imadper> cfy: http://www.douban.com/group/topic/1128026/
<kk> imadper ⇪ ti: 一个关于Lisp的笑话
<lmki> 不过人家就是牛，这也无可否认
<cfy> imadper: }}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}
<cfy> 啥语言不是一样呢
<iGoogle> imadper: nnnd 居然还找到出处了。
<imadper> cfy: 所以, python的还算可以 起码没有那么多括号了
<imadper> iGoogle: 本来嘛,这个又不是我编的
<Jagdwurs1> cfy: 你看，haskell 也不用括号
<imadper> cfy: erlang\ocaml什么的也不用
<cfy> imadper: haskell可以用
<iGoogle> py 屁眼， 这名称太难听了。
<cfy> imadper: 搞的cl不能不用一样
<imadper> cfy: 跟 Jagdwurs1说吧..我现在纠结的是, 为什么ocaml要用两个分号表示结束 ；
<imadper> cfy: ;;很奇怪呀
<cfy> 不想说了
<iGoogle> 好吧，现在开始打击py
<Stifler> ..
<iGoogle> lol
<CyrusYzGTt> 善恶若无报，乾坤必有私
<imadper> 表示, perl很多地方处理的都比python好, 为什么python会流行, perl会没落
<lmki> ，，，
<lmki> 看小说脑残了吧
<iGoogle> imadper: vb的排名也一直考前嘛。你想想。
 * imadper 今天那个很早就说要灭掉 CyrusYzGTt 的人, 怎么一直不出来动手?急死大家了!
<imadper> iGoogle: logo现在排名都很前了!!
<imadper> iGoogle: 这个, 神来解释一下
<iGoogle> 恩。 CyrusYzGTt这家伙，老阴一句阳一句的。该踢。
<lmki> imadper: who
<iGoogle> 俄。logo也。。。不知道。
<imadper> iGoogle: 大家现在都开始用小乌龟画图了嘛?
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<iGoogle> 不可能吧。。。
<imadper> iGoogle: 就是一个用小乌龟画图的东西.
<imadper> iGoogle: 排名蹭蹭的往上涨
<iGoogle> 语言我知道。只是，，，
<lmki> CyrusYzGTt: 谁要灭你
<CyrusYzGTt> lmki§ LOL_那贱货
<iGoogle> 以前，都是当成小孩子玩的。只是语法特色，可以堆砌。
<imadper> iGoogle: http://hi.baidu.com/%5F%E2%64%5F%B7%B3%5F%DE%B2%C2%D2/blog/item/fe82e39927016b166e068ca1.html
<kk> imadper,啥网址吆? 2011年12月编程语言排行榜:C++11它就像一个新语言_独行剑侠_百度空间
<imadper> iGoogle: 看18明
<imadper> iGoogle: lua, matlab什么的都在他的后面
<cfy> 不如干点实事
<iGoogle> 看到。不明白
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 求助Realtek RTL8188SU 无线网卡linux驱动安装 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359286 Realtek RTL8188SU Wireless LAN 802.11n USB 2.0 Network Adapt有人用吗？网卡自带的驱动光盘里有linux驱动我不会装，求高手帮忙！我菜鸟一个，请尽量详细一些,我在学校使用的是移动wlan 统计信息: 发表于 由 风随意动 — 2011-12-2 …
<iGoogle> 作科学模型，似乎可以
<lmki> CyrusYzGTt: 贱你妹，啥时候说灭你了，你个猥琐男
<CyrusYzGTt> lmki§ ,k, ..是 你说的，， 就是我们在讨论诅咒问题的时候
<iGoogle> 强劲的向上，从人数来说。只能是中国基数大，才会造成。可能和长城有关。 lol
<cfy> 长城用logo?
<iGoogle> 我猜猜，可以吧。
<cfy> 长城应该用C
<cfy> 所以一直无法拓展
<cfy> 其实用了erlang,我们不久没得活了？
<iGoogle> 长城，不在乎速度，在乎科学的分析。
<cfy>  use Inline C => <<'EOC';
<cfy> 挖擦
 * iGoogle 对不起 cfy，刚才笑了半天。都是该死的 imadper。
<cfy> iGoogle: 啥？
<cfy> iGoogle: 用过inline么？
<iGoogle> 应该没。
<lmki> CyrusYzGTt: 讨论诅咒也没说要灭你呀
<iGoogle> 我学的东西，都是需要速度的。
<iGoogle> 写
<cfy> iGoogle: 不错。inline
<cfy> iGoogle: http://ccl4.org/~nick/P/Fast_Enough/
<kk> cfy,啥网址吆? CCl4 - Solvent Abuse
<iGoogle> 。
<CyrusYzGTt> lmki§ .. 你问问 imadper.. 这 SB,,说的
<lmki> CyrusYzGTt: 话说如果我有能力的话早灭你了，连招呼都不在打，
<cfy> iGoogle: 不过这个 Devel::DProf 废弃了的
<iGoogle> cfy: 你理解错了。我需要速度的时候，直接asm了。
<iGoogle> :D
<cfy> faint.......
<CyrusYzGTt> lmki§ ... ..
<lmki> iGoogle: ＋1
<cfy> 先在C里面内嵌asm
<cfy> 然后再内嵌C么。。。。。
<iGoogle> 那不蛋疼嘛
<cfy> 好变态的igoogle
<cfy> iGoogle: 那你怎么在perl里内嵌asm
<iGoogle> 俄。别乱扯我
<cfy> iGoogle: 还是你用asm实现perl的一个子集？
<iGoogle> 。。谁说的。 笑死
<cfy> iGoogle: ...不你说的。。。
<cfy> ......
<iGoogle> 那句说的？
<cfy> iGoogle: 哦，是 lmki 啊
<lmki> asm才是王道，虽然俺不会
<iGoogle> ～
<cfy> lmki: 别乱说
<Jagdwurs1> ....
<cfy> 你都不会。。。
<cfy> 就说王道。。。。
<Jagdwurs1> lmki: 道你屁，你人肉写的 asm 能优化的过 gcc?
<cfy> Jagdwurs1: 不要说优化了，先写出来再说嘛
<iGoogle> Jagdwurs1: 你不理解asm。
<linsux> asm当然优化比较好
<cfy> iGoogle: ee，先写个perl出来嘛
<iGoogle> c根本不能充分利用cpu的寄存器功能的。
<cfy> asm版perl
<cfy> 写出来
<Jagdwurs1> iGoogle: 你说如果人肉用些神马 sse 指令还行，直接 386 的基本指令，哪比的上 gcc
<iGoogle> cfy: 。。还瞎扯。
<linsux> 都什么时代了，还C, ASM
<cfy> iGoogle: .....,那说点靠谱的
<linsux> 怎么都上JAVA  .NET了吧
<cfy> iGoogle: 我能对着汇编，对cl函数优化
<cfy> iGoogle: perl不行吧
<cfy> java..........
<iGoogle> Jagdwurs1: 你太局限了。asm都是直接跑芯片的。不是你说的i386这些。
<cfy> iGoogle: 那也麻烦吧。
<cfy> iGoogle: 你mcu都是asm?
<iGoogle> 玩芯片的，才asm求速度
<cfy> .......
<Jagdwurs1> iGoogle: 呃…… 没说芯片啊...
<cfy> iGoogle: 那我先c模型？再asm上？
<cfy> iGoogle: 还是关键代码asm优化？
<iGoogle> 是没说阿。你也不能理解为必定是386架构嘛
<Jagdwurs1> …………
<iGoogle> cfy: 你准备攻击我啊。 :P
<Jagdwurs1> 好吧
<cfy> iGoogle: 啥？
<cfy> iGoogle: 我说我的那个飞思卡尔比赛呢
<iGoogle> 我只是围观了下啊。 cfy
<cfy> iGoogle: ......
<yappy> 你们厉害……！？
<iGoogle> 额。我都没看清。你说一堆了
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=359285
<kk> Freebuilder ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - firefox 下载管理器中文件关联求助
<cfy> iGoogle: 我用汇编肯定写不出来了
<cfy> iGoogle: 我还是C。要不电路优化吧
<iGoogle> freescale的，你直接c吧。
<iGoogle> 反正你们现在不在乎资源的
<cfy> iGoogle: 外围电路帮cpu减轻负担
<cfy> iGoogle: ....在乎的，比速度啊
<iGoogle> 。
<yappy> 求 fedora 16 主题
<cfy> iGoogle: 买了个低端的v2的32bit的mcu
<iGoogle> 在乎，那就需要各种中断嵌套。
<yappy> 求 fedora 16 美观漂亮之主题……
<iGoogle> 很危险的。 lol
<cfy> iGoogle: 嵌套？不明白
<cfy> iGoogle: ....
<iGoogle> 中断，要玩得非常熟练。用最小的代码，实现功能。
<Jagdwurs1> ...
<fvw> 求gnome 美观主题
<cfy> iGoogle: 还是不明白。
<iGoogle> 我记得以前，给你过一个例子的。
<fvw> 什么时候 这里换搞硬件了
<iGoogle> 蛮久前
<cfy> iGoogle: 没吧。再给次？
<iGoogle> 。。
<iGoogle> 那明天我再找找。
<cfy> 哦。好
<iGoogle> 这台机器可没。
<yappy> fvw: 你是哪个系统
<cfy> iGoogle: 这台是啥机器？
<fvw> debian
<iGoogle> 。家里的。
<cfy> iGoogle: 你东西都放公司？那不怕没了？比如被偷？
<iGoogle> 怕啥。谁看得懂哦。
<cfy> 我
<cfy> lol
<iGoogle> 那可难
<yappy> 请教如何屏蔽进出聊天室消息？
<cfy> 要断网了
<cfy> iGoogle: 又要断网了。。。。
<iGoogle> yappy: 思维屏蔽
<cfy> Kandu: 明天我回嘉兴
<iGoogle> cfy: ..
<alvin_rxg> yappy: /ignore join part leave
<cfy> Kandu: 路过杭州
<iGoogle> 俄，回家了
<cfy> 又要坐动车了。。。。
<snugglecat> http://www.stupidgifs.com/images/full/163.gif
<iGoogle> 给我带一个蚕丝被子
<cfy> iGoogle: 我去。明天不要打雷。。。。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: 嘉兴不产这个
<iGoogle> 打雷？
<yappy> alvin_rxg: part 是离开吗
<iGoogle> 杭州产吧。
<alvin_rxg> yappy: 对
<cfy> iGoogle: 动车怎么出事的你不知道么？
<cfy> iGoogle: 那你找 Kandu 啊
<yappy> alvin_rxg: thx!
<snugglecat> 故障不一定只在打雷
<iGoogle> 出事的时候，我记得刚好坐呢
<cfy> iGoogle: 你？
<iGoogle> Kandu 不熟悉
<iGoogle> 我是谁阿。我怕这
<iGoogle> :D
<cfy> ......
<Jagdwurs1> cfy: 对，那雷是 iGoogle 打的
<widon> vim有没有显示函数调用树的插件阿
<iGoogle> .. 又扯
<iGoogle> widon: cflow可看
<fvw> en
<iGoogle> cflow.pl可看图
<alvin_rxg> Title:
<iGoogle> alvin_rxg: 又来
<alvin_rxg> iGoogle: 的确是存在该网址。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: h3c的路由器坏掉了
<widon> iGoogle, 恩，这个不是插件阿
<cfy> iGoogle: 华为的路由器坏了
<cfy> iGoogle: 还没断网
<cfy> iGoogle: 太不可靠了
<iGoogle> alvin_rxg: .. 不准装bot
<iGoogle> cfy: h3c啊。
<cfy> iGoogle: 嗯
<iGoogle> 显得蛮高级嘛
<cfy> iGoogle: h3c不是华为出来的么？
<iGoogle> 是阿。似乎高级的地方，才用这。
<cfy> .....
 * cfy 250k/s
<roylez_> cfy: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac275074/
<kk> roylez_,啥网址吆? 金刚互撸娃―喊麦！ - AcFun.tv
<roylez_> zhan: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac275074/
<cfy> ......
<cfy> 主席又无聊了
<cfy> roylez_: 主席，我们讨论mcu吧
<iGoogle> 好了。 roylez_ 又来劲了。
<roylez_> cfy: 啥？
<cfy> roylez_: 。。。。。mcu都不知道。。。。
<roylez_> cfy: 复习一下这视频，睡觉
<cfy> roylez_: ...我直接睡觉去了。。。
<iGoogle> 送主席
<iGoogle> 正恩
<cfy> 明天还要做1.5h的公交+4h的动车。。。
<cfy> roylez_: 主席再见
<fvw> mcu 有什么好讨论的
<iGoogle> ..
<iGoogle> hoho
<iGoogle> cfy刚好睡觉去了。
<cfy> iGoogle: 主席走没？
<roylez_> cfy: no
<yappy> 有人气旺的 iphone 频道没
<iGoogle> 俄。还顽强的出来了。
<Kandu> cfy: 放假了?
<iGoogle> yappy: 我们这里专门打击裹粉的
<cfy> Kandu: 快了。
<iGoogle> 药丸来了。这么晚
<yappy> iGoogle: 为啥子
<pocoyo> iGoogle: 大婶你好
<roylez_> cfy: 你要去哪里？
<iGoogle> 有人极度仇视。 yappy
<pocoyo> cfy: 下午怎么不在。 本想问你破解的方法。
<iGoogle> 明天你来，我找人来和你pk。 yappy
<cfy> roylez_: 嘉兴
<yappy> ic
<cfy> pocoyo: 这个简单
<iGoogle> :D
<cfy> pocoyo: http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=fake_authentication
<kk> cfy,啥网址吆? fake_authentication [Aircrack-ng]
<roylez_> cfy: 记得给我带土特产
<cfy> pocoyo: 破个wpa-psk跟玩似的
<cfy> roylez_: 我又不去上海
<roylez_> cfy: 你包邮
<cfy> ofan: .
<cfy> ofan: 可以开了
<iGoogle> cfy: 测试了几个点？多快
<cfy> roylez_: 可以。把地址给我，家庭住址
<ofan> cfy: ..
<cfy> ofan: 哈哈
<pocoyo> cfy: 不需要前戏之类的？
<cfy> iGoogle: 我测试了下，和容易
<cfy> iGoogle: 但是还没有实际的。
<iGoogle> roylez_: 。。你又被将军了。
<cfy> iGoogle: 这次回去我试试
<ofan> cfy: 用户名密码你还记得吧
<iGoogle> 好吧 cfy
<roylez_> iGoogle: ...
<cfy> ofan: 不记得了。。。。你发我邮箱吧
<cfy> ofan: 顺便把tutorial啥的，也发我，url
<ofan> cfy: 都是cfy
<cfy> ofan: 我不会设置的。。。。
<cfy> ofan: ....
<cfy> ofan: 太不安全了吧，那别人不是也能上？
<iGoogle> ofan 这家伙，最近挣钱了。我们都要去瓜分下。 cfy 透露地址，记得。
<ofan> cfy: 当初你自己设置的
<cfy> iGoogle: 破个以qazwsx123的之需要2s
<iGoogle> 。
<cfy> ofan: ....到时候我研究下，，，，还真不太会用
<iGoogle> 没道理这么快吧
<cfy> iGoogle: 你有没有看啊
<pocoyo> cfy: 你给我翻译一下呗。 我看不大懂啊。还有那个 allpasswd怎么使用？
<iGoogle> 看啥
<ofan> cfy: 小窗给我用户名和密码
<cfy> iGoogle: http://cfy.googlecode.com/files/allpasswd.7z
<cfy> ofan: 算了，我回家再联系你好了。
<iGoogle> 查字典。也没这么快吧。
<cfy> iGoogle: 主要字典nb
<cfy> iGoogle: 还是中国特色的。
<ofan> cfy: 我不一定在
<iGoogle> 。等你都搞熟悉了。我再来
<cfy> iGoogle: 400keys/s的速度够了
<cfy> iGoogle: ...
<cfy> ofan: 那就cfy cfy嘛无所谓了
<cfy> ofan: 没关系，我也不急
<cfy> ofan: 还不一定能用呢。。。。。
<ofan> 好
<cfy> iGoogle: 字典太霸气了
<cfy> iGoogle: 去ee家，破密码
<cfy> 监听流量。。。。。
<cfy> lol
<roylez_> cfy: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac279496/
<kk> roylez_,啥网址吆? 黑客教父详解:1亿用户账号泄露全过程 - AcFun.tv
<cfy> 可惜不知道家在哪里
<cfy> ....
<ghosTM55> 大家晚上好
<cfy> ghosTM55: 怎么来了？
<cfy> ghosTM55: 你说我整理了passwd
<cfy> ghosTM55: 能回帖到shlug么？
<cfy> ghosTM55: 回邮件，这样好么？
<ghosTM55> cfy: 整理了passwd?什么东西?
<cfy> ghosTM55: 那个泄露的嘛，我排序了下。。。
<cfy> ghosTM55: 然后，霸气的字典出来了。。。。
<iGoogle> cfy: 。。我的是mac白名单
<cfy> iGoogle: .....mac最搓了
<ghosTM55> cfy: 随便，只要不是和技术无关的即可
<ghosTM55> cfy: 你觉得合适就发哈哦了
<ghosTM55> 发好了
<iGoogle> 好高级的呢
<cfy> ghosTM55: 哦，等我测试下，好用的话，我就发下，顺便宣传下，wifi多么不安全。。。若有我还有兴趣的话 :)
<cfy> iGoogle: ....
<cfy> iGoogle: 我给你看篇文章
<iGoogle> 看啥。以为我不知道？
<ghosTM55> cfy: hehe
<cfy> iGoogle: http://homecommunity.cisco.com/t5/Wireless-Routers/WPA-PSK-vs-WPA2-PSK-security/td-p/301209
<kk> cfy,啥网址吆? WPA-PSK vs. WPA2-PSK security - Cisco Home Community
<ghosTM55> cfy: 最近在忙什么
<iGoogle> 在我们这边，最能吓人了。
<cfy> iGoogle: 看倒数第三个回复
<iGoogle> 英文的
<cfy> ghosTM55: 忙着复习，今天考试暂告段落。又无聊了 :D
<cfy> iGoogle: ......
<cfy> iGoogle: 就是说mac没用
<ghosTM55> cfy: 呵呵
<yappy> 哈哈...
<cfy> iGoogle: ssid隐藏没用
<cfy> iGoogle: Also forget about MAC address filtering: ........
<iGoogle> 烂得看。 cfy 以为我不知道破mac啊。笨 cfy
<cfy> iGoogle: - -!
<cfy> iGoogle: 那你还。。。。
<iGoogle> 嗅探mac，最容易。
<cfy> .......
<yappy> 我 120G 的硬盘从来没用完过。还有 40G 空的，怎么办？……
<iGoogle> 我还咋了。 lol
<cfy> yappy: truncate -s 40G 满了.txt
<cfy> yappy: 搞定了
<cfy> iGoogle: 我整理包袱去。。。。。
<yappy> cfy: 你猛！
<iGoogle> 去吧。
<cfy> yappy: 能用的吧
<yappy> cfy: 那是一定的
<cfy> yappy: ....
<cfy> iGoogle: 我觉得我有点跟补上你的节奏。。。。
<yappy> cfy: 感觉你对这些小玩意很熟悉啊
<iGoogle> cfy: 你不要opera，所以会漏话。
<cfy> yappy: 这常用的嘛，coreutils里有很多，我不知道的
<yappy> cfy: 那请教你一下，java-openjdk 不能正常发音，sunjava 可以，但不想用后者，怎么办
<cfy> iGoogle: 啊？
<cfy> yappy: 不知
<iGoogle> 是不是emacs阿
<cfy> iGoogle: 啥。漏话？
<cfy> iGoogle: 是emacs啊。
<cfy> iGoogle: 是你在乱跳。。。。。不是我漏话
<cfy> lol
<iGoogle> 就是没理解我的意思嘛。还一个劲的继续说。
<cfy> iGoogle: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac279496/
<kk> cfy,啥网址吆? 黑客教父详解:1亿用户账号泄露全过程 - AcFun.tv
<yappy> cfy: 再请教一下，我的华为3g卡可以正常用，如何提取它的驱动用于redhat 9?
<cfy> iGoogle: 这里的也太多了吧。
<cfy> iGoogle: 哪来这么多？
<iGoogle> 额。整天研究这些了。
<cfy> yappy: 不会。。。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: .....
<cfy> yappy: 你要问 iGoogle
<yappy> cfy: 我失望了……
<iGoogle> rh的。找蛋蛋问
<yappy> iGoogle: 问题如上，请指教
<cfy> 他 认为这次得信息泄露就是一场蝴蝶效应，当一部分密码被泄露后，一方面用户首先会做的就是更改他所有网站的密码，而另一方面对于黑客来说，他以前掌握的这些 用户账号密码但来自于其他不同的网站，当黑客发现他们的密码将不再有任何的价值和意义时，随即娱乐大众拿出自己掌握的数据来与大家分享一下，用黑客那种独 有的桀骜不é
<cfy> 怎么没用了。。。。
<iGoogle> 驱动这些，多半直接提取，会有架构的冲突。
<yappy> 蛋蛋不在
<iGoogle> adam8157:
<iGoogle> adam8157_away:
<adam8157> iGoogle: 干啥...
<cfy> adam8157: 你还真在。。。。。
<iGoogle> 有人要mo你
<cfy> @_@
<cfy> yappy: 这个应该算付费问题
<adam8157> mo吧
<cfy> yappy: 交钱就能解决
<cfy> :D
<iGoogle> 。
<ghosTM55> adam8157: hello，最近怎么样~
<yappy> cfy: 哪个问题
<adam8157> yappy: red hat 9太过时了
<adam8157> ghosTM55: 哈哈 小前辈 momo
<adam8157> ghosTM55: 挺好挺好 你如何啊
<yappy> adam8157: 过时也没办法，机子配置低
<ghosTM55> -_-|||
<ghosTM55> adam8157: 忙，我们项目1月1号上线!
<iGoogle> 俄。 ghosTM55 和 adam8157 也有激情？
<adam8157> yappy: 这个不是配置的那种过时...
<yappy> adam8157: 这个问题可以这样“提取驱动”来解决不？
<cfy> iGoogle: 这个太远了。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: 两个都的。。。
<adam8157> ghosTM55: wow... 上次还有人再问国内有没有那个服务
<iGoogle> 远程？
<ghosTM55> cfy: 我取人贞操于千里之外
<adam8157> yappy: 不可以
<cfy> ghosTM55: ...
<ghosTM55> adam8157: 恩，其实是有很多人需要的
<iGoogle> 俄，你看你看
<adam8157> yappy: 内核太老了, 不兼容的 好多新的东西老内核都没有
<yappy> adam8157: 愿闻其详
<ghosTM55> adam8157: 反正到时候出来了第一时间给你们发邀请码 :)
<adam8157> yappy: redhat 9 太老了太老了...
<iGoogle> ghosTM55: 你喜欢邮寄精子？
<ghosTM55> iGoogle: 你知道的太多了
<adam8157> iGoogle: 众口ee...
<cfy> @_@
<iGoogle> 拉
<adam8157> ghosTM55: ...
<cfy> iGoogle: 这都被你想到了。。。。。
<iGoogle> 我只是顺他的意思来的
<cfy> 受不了了
<iGoogle> why
<LOL_> 啥
<cfy> 我要截图
<cfy> 然后给zaizai看
<yappy> adam8157: 你确定“提取驱动”是不可行的？那用上华为3G卡的可能途径有哪些呢？请指教
<adam8157> rh9是N年前的东西了...不要用...
<iGoogle> 你要毁坏 ghosTM55 的清白？
 * ghosTM55 怀念自己玩rh9的时光
<adam8157> yappy: 换新发行版吧 新发行版又不是都要高配....
<adam8157> yappy: 啥配置?
<kenifanying> iGoogle, gnome 下怎么去掉opera的标题栏？
<iGoogle> f12
<iGoogle> 真正的全屏
<adam8157> ghosTM55: 当年下rh9 第一次下了个src的iso....
<cfy> 哈哈哈哈哈哈啊哈
<iGoogle> 按2次。
<cfy> iGoogle: 服务器无响应
<adam8157> iGoogle: ...
<ghosTM55> adam8157: 我是在盗版小贩那里买到的。。。
<yappy> adam8157: 比如那种新发行版可以低配？好象256MB内存，其余不记得了
<cfy> iGoogle: h3c的服务器宕机了。。。。。
<iGoogle> 。
<cfy> iGoogle: h3c的radius server无响应。。。。。。
<cfy> 宕机咯
<cfy> 不会断网了。。。。
<iGoogle> 哦。那你别睡觉了
<adam8157> yappy: 256的话...大一点的debian stable估计够呛... puppy这种应该可以
<kenifanying> iGoogle, opera不能像chrome一样去掉标题栏？
<yappy> adam8157: 我试着安fedora 9,ubuntu 9,opensuse 10 都安不起
<pocoyo> cfy: 有中文教程没有哇。
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 还不睡
<pocoyo> cfy: 你给起草个中文破解的教程呗。
<kenifanying> yappy, centos ……
<cfy> pocoyo: 自己搜 http://netsecurity.51cto.com/art/201105/264844.htm
<kk> cfy,啥网址吆? 完全教程 Aircrack-ng破解WEP、WPA-PSK加密利器(1) - 51CTO.COM
<adam8157> yappy: puppy肯定可以啦 这种老机器还用他干啥...
<yappy> puppy 配置上网容易吗？好象我没成功过
<iGoogle> kenifanying: 有无数的内部命令，等你去拼的，要全屏，按f12
<LOL_> 我要谁了
<cfy> pocoyo: 我也可以写个大纲，再说咯
<iGoogle> cfy: http://imagebin.org/190834
<adam8157> yappy: 我倒是没有不成功过...
<kenifanying> iGoogle, 跟firefox 一个德性！:-(
<yappy> adam8157: 哦，愿闻其详
<iGoogle> kenifanying: f11
<cfy> iGoogle: 你没有截图到关键部分。。。
<iGoogle> 和fx比？
<adam8157> yappy: 点点点 就上网了...
<cfy> iGoogle: <iGoogle> ghosTM55: 你喜欢邮寄精子？
<iGoogle> 真正的全屏
<cfy> iGoogle: 这是关键
<iGoogle> 切换的
<kenifanying> iGoogle, 不能像chrome一样隐藏标题栏
<yappy> adam8157: 如果是这样……那一定puppy了！
<iGoogle> cfy: 哪里没哦。你仔细看
<kenifanying> iGoogle, 我不要全屏的
<adam8157> iGoogle: ...
<cfy> iGoogle: ......
<cfy> iGoogle: 看漏了。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: 好，怎么给zaizai看？
<adam8157> adam8157_away: 去把cfy踢了
<iGoogle> kenifanying: chrome那不叫隐藏，那是wm管理去掉的。你可以wmctrl去掉各种窗口的边框。
<cfy> adam8157: .....
<adam8157_away> adam8157: 好的, 马上
<kenifanying> iGoogle, chrome怎么做到的？ 我只知道chrome安装上去就是没有的……
<yappy> adam8157: 继续，我之所以想用这个低配，是想用它通过单位的内部电话网连上宿舍的fedora, 低配在办公室。可行吗？
<adam8157> adam8157_away: 赶紧啊
<iGoogle> kenifanying: 只是一个ewmh属性，唯有chrome直接这样设置了而已。
<adam8157_away> cfy: 求饶不?
<iGoogle> kenifanying: 因为chrome不是lin的路线，是win的路线
<iGoogle> 不规矩的
<adam8157> yappy: 可以当然是可以... 但是有点折腾
<iGoogle> 你 man wmctrl嘛
<yappy> adam8157: 不过，rh9 用华为 3G 卡都不行，puppy 难道行？
<adam8157> yappy: rh9太老啦!!!内核太老啦!!!软件太老啦!!!
<iGoogle> adam8157: 你这么愤怒，去炸了rh
<adam8157> iGoogle: 那谁给我发工资...
<iGoogle> 那抢了rh，再炸
<yappy> adam8157: 如果能行，折腾没关系！fedora 16 这边有电话接口，是不是再不需要别的？低配那边也有电话接口。如何弄？
<adam8157> yappy: 电话?
<iGoogle> rj11?
<yappy> adam8157: 对，单位内部免费电话
<kenifanying> iGoogle, 那假如我要设置opera或者firefox 没有标题栏，怎么弄?
<adam8157> yappy: 纯是电话接口?
<yappy> adam8157: right!
<iGoogle> kenifanying: man wmctrl。或者使用 fvwm
<adam8157> yappy: 天啊... 没法简单的这么用吧...
<iGoogle> 那出来的窗口，全没边框。 lol
<yappy> adam8157: 应该可以！
<kenifanying> iGoogle, 诶，我还默认没有安装wmctrl
<yappy> 还有个电信的调制解调器，也许用不上。
 * iGoogle 打到不遵循ewmh标准的软件。
<adam8157> yappy: 不知道你们电话网怎么连的...再说, 网线要四根信号, 电话只有两根
<yappy> adam8157: adsl 不是电话传信号的嘛
<iGoogle> adam8157: rj11和rj45
<kenifanying> iGoogle, debian 下的firefox /opera有标题栏，chromium/chrome的字体很难看……没一个满意的……
<iGoogle> 网线也可以2根，
<adam8157> yappy: 两个电脑打电话, 0就是啊 1就似乎哦, 啊哦啊哦哦...
<yappy> adam8157: 从 rh9 上拨号到 fedora, 就等于象 adsl 的工作过程一样
<iGoogle> kenifanying:  浏览器的字体，最不规则。都是自己一套。不遵循系统的fontconfig
<adam8157> iGoogle: yappy 那都是要转...你有运营商的那些设备么?
<iGoogle> 还有字处理软件
<yappy> adam8157: fedora 这边不过要配置相应服务，我是这样想的。查资料后这样想的。但具体怎么弄没谱。
<iGoogle> kenifanying: 标题栏，简单的事情，别纠结。
<adam8157> yappy: no idea... 自己写个协议或许可以实现...
<iGoogle> w3m没边框
<iGoogle> lol
 * adam8157 再做一组俯卧撑去
<kenifanying> iGoogle, 蒽，不过以前用fedora的时候firefox,chrome字体都好着，用的文泉驿的字体，不知道到debian下怎么回事，firefox,opera字体都很好，就chrome/chromium用的文鼎的点阵字体，难看死掉
<iGoogle> 你还可以startx，直接启动浏览器。也没边框。 kenifanying
<yappy> adam8157: 这是可以的……
<iGoogle> chrome，说了，是win路线
<iGoogle> 破软件
<iGoogle> 思维都不同的
<yappy> iGoogle: 我刚和 adam8157 说的可行不
<iGoogle> yappy: 。我没看。和 kenifanying 说话来着
<Stifler> 有用过华为tsm agent的吗？linux下咋整？
<yappy> iGoogle: 两台通过单位内部免费电话互连，可行不？
<iGoogle> 直接线连接？
<yappy> iGoogle: 两台都有电话接口，估计都有内置猫
<yappy> iGoogle: 办公室的连到宿舍，通过单位电话线
<iGoogle> 电话机，内部的芯片，都遵循拨号规则的。拨号握手，需要7个到9个回合。
<iGoogle> 猫？
<iGoogle> modem？
<iGoogle> modem可以直接连
<iGoogle> 带规则
<yappy> iGoogle: 内置调制解调器
 * adam8157 back
<iGoogle> 我以为你要线直接连呢
<iGoogle> modem可以啊。
<yappy> iGoogle: 具体要怎么做
<iGoogle> zmodem y /x modem的协议。
<iGoogle> 都是直链协议
<iGoogle> 交叉线，就可以
<yappy> 啥意思哦。如何拨号
<yappy> iGoogle: 你完全没理解我意思
<iGoogle> 你搜索 x/y/zmodem协议。然后应该找到如何接
<iGoogle> 我看了。是这意思阿
<yappy> iGoogle: 办公室不是可以给宿舍打电话吗？通过这根电话线连。
<iGoogle> 中间经过电信？
<yappy> 那怎么扯到交叉线了
<adam8157> iGoogle: xyzmodem不是串口收发的么....
<yappy> 中间经过单位的电话程控机
<iGoogle> 直接连线。
<iGoogle> 你经过程控机哦。你都不说。只说直接连
<yappy> iGoogle: 怎么可以直接连线
<iGoogle> 你到底想直接，还是过程控机
<yappy> 那个单位没程控机哟
<iGoogle> 。我晕了
<yappy> 当然不算直接喃
<iGoogle> 要不，你画一个拓扑图？
<yappy> 要过单位程控机。办公室－－－程控机－－－－办公室。
<yappy> 要过单位程控机。办公室－－－程控机－－－－宿舍。
<yappy> 都在单位内，单位内互拨免费。
<iGoogle> 办公室，只用同一台电话？
<gebjgd> 那里能买到单肩背的包?
<iGoogle> 程控机，本来就是干这个的啊。
<iGoogle> 当然免费
<yappy> 什么？
<gebjgd> 不是单件的公文包
<iGoogle> ，
<yappy> 什么只用一台？
<iGoogle> ！！
<yappy> 我晕……
<iGoogle> adam8157: 你出来接招。我搞不懂了。
<gebjgd> 求单肩背包
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<yappy> 我汉语比英语还差……
<adam8157> yappy: 理论上有可能, 但是不知道有没有现实的方案...
<gebjgd> yappy: 那就说英文
<iGoogle> ～～ 你看蛋蛋懂了。我晕了。
<adam8157> iGoogle: 我就说嘛, 两个电脑打电话, 一个0->啊, 1->哦. 一个啊->0, 哦->1. lol
<yappy> adam8157: 我查过资料，好像的确是可能的。但完全不知道怎么办
<pocoyo> 赞叹。 cfy 又跑了？？
<iGoogle> 0 1.。 啥哦。:D
<adam8157> iGoogle: 他俩打电话说暗语 哈哈
<adam8157> yappy: 肯定可以, 但是确实不知道方案...
<iGoogle> 黑话？
<yappy> adam8157: 你这样说我很高兴……找到组织了
<iGoogle> pocoyo: 乖。我们来聊天算了。
<iGoogle> 不和蛋蛋一组
<pocoyo> iGoogle: 我不跟大婶一组
<knownbad> gebjgd: sling pack?
<iGoogle> 丫丫的。
<knownbad> 蛮难的。
<yappy> 12 点了，omg
<iGoogle> 12点了。该到酒吧喝酒去了。赶紧去。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 单肩背的背包.背在后面的
<gebjgd> knownbad: http://www.amazon.de/Jack-Wolfskin-Umhängetasche-Crossover-Subway/dp/B002L19XWW/ref=sr_1_1?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1325173749&sr=1-1
<kk> gebjgd,啥网址吆? ["404 => Net::HTTPNotFound . IN gettitle"]
<gebjgd> knownbad: 就看到了这个
<knownbad> 就是 sling pack。  我用过几个但都不是很好。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你用的什么牌子的
<knownbad> 因为它上方开口小容量小。
<knownbad> 以前用个 adidas.
<knownbad> 现在好似不做了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 开口小就对了
<gebjgd> 能放a4
<iGoogle>  ⣎⣱ ⡇⢸ ⣏⡉    ⡇⢸ ⡇ ⣏⡉ ⡏⢱ ⣏⡉ ⣏⡱ ⢎⡑ ⣏⡉ ⣇⣸ ⣏⡉ ⡷⣸
<iGoogle>  ⠇⠸ ⠣⠜ ⠇  ⠉⠉ ⠟⠻ ⠇ ⠧⠤ ⠧⠜ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠱ ⠢⠜ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠸ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠹
<knownbad> a4?
<gebjgd> knownbad: 对.能放下a4大小的东西就够了
<knownbad> 大概只能放个10"的 netbook 或是 tablet。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 足够了
<knownbad> ultrabook 也行。
<knownbad> 我以前用力带12“就吃力了。
<knownbad> 那是5年前时。
<knownbad> 可能还久些。
<knownbad> 咦，可能是14”？
<knownbad> 忘了。
<knownbad> 个人觉得作为电脑包包不适合。
<knownbad> 带其他东东好用。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 没说要当电脑包
<gebjgd> knownbad: 出行带东西
<gebjgd> knownbad: 吃的和水
<knownbad> 电脑明明是四角的东西，怎么放都不好放这类的包包。
<knownbad> 那好用，超好用的。
<knownbad> 方便背上下。
<knownbad> 肩带找个宽软些的。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 因为双肩背的不舒服
<knownbad> 看你的手机大小，找个肩带有小手机包的。
<knownbad> 也不适合背重的东西，因为只单肩容易累。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 要是重的东西.双肩一样累
<knownbad> 双肩不累，看你怎么背法。  背包底得靠你屁股上方。
<knownbad> 登山背包都有个稍微突出的底部。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 平屁股的人一样没用
<gebjgd> Oolong: 噢噢聋
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 哪里能买到单肩背的包
<alvin_rxg> karstadt
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 就一款
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 单肩背的背包.不是普通的那种电脑书包
<alvin_rxg> 那市中心应该有很多店卖包的吧
<alvin_rxg> 知道啊，自行车背包嘛
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 对
<alvin_rxg> 那也就卖车和卖包的地方呀，再不然就网上买吧
<saimazoon> 大家好
<saimazoon> 我有一个问题
<kk> saimazoon, 好  ㍙ 
<saimazoon> 你们可以帮助我一下吗？
<pocoyo> saimazoon: 啥事。
<saimazoon> pocoyo, 你在法国住吗？
<snugglecat> saimazoon, 他给你吓跑了
<knownbad> 还不睡
<snugglecat> 不睡
<snugglecat> 在想东西
 * knownbad 一棒子打昏贱猫
<Jagdwurst> goo.gl/EByt3
<alvin_rxg1> Title: Hallo together ‮ gebjgd knownbad alvin_rxg1 fivesheep goo.gl/EByt3 http://goo.gl/EByt3
<kk> alvin_rxg1,啥网址吆? Hallo together 窶ｮ gebjgd knownbad alvin_rxg1 fivesheep goo.gl/EByt3 http://goo.gl/EByt3
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat: hallo
<knownbad> 他被乱棒打死了
<alvin_rxg1> 咦？ kk 多了几个字符
 * Jagdwurst 围观  snugglecat 被乱棒打
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg1: 改了一个晩上别人的代码…… 我讨厌别人的代码....
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg1: 写的很死板，又不想重写。只能在上面一个一个打补丁..
<alvin_rxg1>  :|
<alvin_rxg1> 就像上次我看了那 libqq 的代码就不想再看了…
<Jagdwurst> 于是打了一个晩上的补丁..
<alvin_rxg1> xD
<cleamoon> 大家都是怎么学编程的呀？
<Jagdwurst> libqq 只是用 libpurple 套协议吧?  原版 pidgin 里的抠抠代码我读过
<alvin_rxg1> 我看的是那个 V.E.O 改动后的代码
<Jagdwurst> 啥是 veo?
<Jagdwurst> cleamoon: .se 是哪国? 西伯利亚?
<alvin_rxg1> v.e.o@126.com ? 具体的忘了，就是目前 google code libqq 的项目主管，已经消失好几个月了
<cleamoon> 瑞典
<Jagdwurst> 塞尔维亚
<Jagdwurst> 哦
<cleamoon> libqq活跃度还是高呀？
<Jagdwurst> 用 linuxqq 的路过...
<alvin_rxg1> 活跃度高吗？假象而已，是 提交 issue 的活跃度高。但目前已经没有人去处理那些 issue 了。
<cleamoon> ...似乎是
<alvin_rxg1> 所以已经脑死亡状态，老大玩失踪了。 上次有人在邮件里给一堆人群发了说要加入来着，我还建议他直接去 google code 那里拿 libqq 的 owner
<cleamoon> ...现在Instantbird里的qq用的是google code的libqq
<cleamoon> pidgin不支持qq了
<alvin_rxg1> qq 本来就不是 pidgin 该 support 的……好像是一个 openq 的组在管理的来着。
<Jagdwurst> 就是因为还有这么多人想方设法去弄抠抠，所以抠抠至今还没死..
<alvin_rxg1>  :|
<cleamoon> http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=what+is+best+in+life
<kk> cleamoon,啥网址吆? what is best in life - Wolfram|Alpha
<cleamoon> 很乐的
<Jagdwurst> cleamoon: 在瑞典的哪?
<cleamoon> 斯德哥尔摩
<cleamoon> 大家刚开始学编程时都是找的什么项目做呀？
<Jagdwurst> 这里有人学编程吗 ?
<Jagdwurst> cleamoon: 大城市诶，
<cleamoon> ......这里有人不学编程吗？
<Jagdwurst> cleamoon: 很冷吧?
<cleamoon> 不算很大的城市，城里就70万人
<Jagdwurst> 或者是会家，会者是不学的....
<Jagdwurst> <----- 就属于不学的
<cleamoon> 不很冷，但肯定不热
<Jagdwurst> cleamoon: 学生?
<cleamoon> yes
<Jagdwurst> cleamoon: 大学生?
<cleamoon> 不是
<Jagdwurst> cleamoon: 小学生?
<cleamoon> ...跳的太大了
<Jagdwurst> cleamoon: 中学生?
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 上次你说的你搞定了那个umts棒的参数了?
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 嗯
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 介绍下
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 至少我这根搞定了
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 也是zte mf190?
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 查一下 modem 的指令，填进去就好了
<Jagdwurst> 嗯
<Jagdwurst> 好像是
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 直接用modem?
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 间接用 wvdial
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 能帮你调用 pppd
<Jagdwurst> 否则要我动 pppd
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: wvdial我就没成功过
<Jagdwurst> 手动
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 参数不对
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: o2 的?
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 不同的 isp 参数也不一样
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 恩 o2
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: Init3 = AT+ZSNT=0,0,2, AT+ZOPRT=5
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: Init4 = AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","pinternet.interkom.de"
<Jagdwurst> Phone = *99#
<Jagdwurst> Dial Command = ATD
<Jagdwurst> 完了
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 你就直接用wvdial,不用networkmanager了吧
<Jagdwurst> 嗯
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 但是还是需要usb mode switch下吧
<Jagdwurst> 新的 networkmanager 也能拨通了
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 是,但是不是每次都能拨通
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 新的可以了
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 然而一旦断掉之后，再拨就拨不通了
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 像这种网络又常断
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 是.需要拔下设备重插入
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 我 opensuse 下 nm 拨了两次， 都成功了。
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd:  大概目前第一次拨都能拨成功了
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 以前我还记得我在火车上用的时候很郁闷
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 火车上我就在山洞里有信号，出了山洞就断了
<Jagdwurst> 到下一个山洞又连上了
<Jagdwurst> 一路平原的话就根本没有基站
<Jagdwurst> 电话都打不通，不要说上网了
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: o2的网络就是不好
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: o2 在信号不好的时候也是能租 d2 的网络的
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 但 vodafone 牛逼就牛逼在它的基站和总站之间通信是用自己的 richtfunk
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 不依赖德国电信
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 我这里连 usb modeswitch 也不用手动了
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 开机之前棒子插在上面，开机之后也能自动 switch
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 之前 debian 不行...
 * kk 3.0.0-14-generic #23-Ubuntu SMP Mon Nov 21 20:34:47 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<knownbad> 好羡慕，有火车坐。
<Jagdwurst> debian 下面还是每次手动 usb_modeswitch
<knownbad> 车上的火烧的大不大？
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: arch也是手动
<knownbad> 没，我的 nm+modeswitch 都没问题。
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 但我开机脚本里没有，大概是 dbus , hal 啥的识
<Jagdwurst> 自动识别的
<knownbad> verizon cdma.
<Jagdwurst> knownbad: 不是国货?
<knownbad> 那国?
<Jagdwurst> knownbad: 民国
<knownbad> novatel 的。
<knownbad> 哦，是高丽棒子做的。
<Jagdwurst> knownbad: 米国用的是 wcdma?
<knownbad> arch 近来稳，除了些烂包以外。
<Jagdwurst> arch 还行，除了缺文档
<knownbad> 都有，美国的电信想联合国。
<knownbad> 美国的自大心态一显无遗。
<knownbad> 像，怎么打错了呢。
<knownbad> wvdial 只在以前用 modem 是还用过。
<Jagdwurst> 我了个去 http://kage.sourceforge.jp/hanazono/hanazono-20110915.zip 还支持 cjk-d  ...
<Jagdwurst> 看来我的码表又要更新了...
<kk>  06:21
<Jagdwurst> 我靠， 21MB,  明天去蹭网络下载
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg1: 换字体去了
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg1: 终于可以把不规范的宋体和明体换掉了
<alvin_rxg1> 啥字体？我一直 wqy
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg1: 传说中 NB 的字体，Dial Command = ATD
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg1: http://fonts.jp/hanazono/
<kk> Jagdwurst,啥网址吆? Hanazono fonts
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg1:居然被日本淫搞出来了...
<Jagdwurst> CJK統合漢字（Ext.B、Ext.C、Ext.D）
<Jagdwurst> 我这里连 extc 都显示不全...
<Jagdwurst> 它居然还有 extd...
<alvin_rxg1> ext b c d 全有……
<Jagdwurst> b c 不神奇，许多都有。
<Jagdwurst> 居然有工夫把 d 弄出个免费版来..
<alvin_rxg1> google 翻译没看懂，权限那说啥来着……
<Jagdwurst> 不知道如何搞到 unicode 标准里的那字体..
<Jagdwurst> 属于那啥 glyphwiki org
<alvin_rxg1> 可能是照着 fileformat.info 里边一个一个抄的？…… >_<
<gebjgd> 正在下载字体
<knownbad> 要这么多字体干嘛？  除非在搞平面排版？
<alvin_rxg1> 相比 wqy，多个选择咯
<knownbad> 字体美化就算了，但字数？
<Jagdwurst> knownbad: 到时候就有文字的古书看啦.
<knownbad> 嗯，这倒是。
<Jagdwurst> knownbad: 还能在计算机上记笔记
<knownbad> 你看什么古书？
<alvin_rxg1> 聊斋
<alvin_rxg1> xD
<alvin_rxg1> 甲骨文之类
<Jagdwurst> knownbad: 然后不出几年就会有漂亮的文字版的排版
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 有了这字体能解决pdf无法显示的问题?
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 不能...
<knownbad> 党不是提倡简体字是进步吗？  怎么你们开倒车呢？
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 靠
<Jagdwurst> knownbad: 如果早些时日有计算机，近代就不会出什么简化字了
<Jagdwurst> 而且简化字里我也写许多异体字
<knownbad> 毛主席一句话就没计算机了。
<Jagdwurst> 像豈字，简化了之后多难看，还不对称...
<gebjgd> 我靠
<knownbad> 凯子?  谁是凯子？
<gebjgd> 这字体不好看
<Jagdwurst> 据说 80 年代国产的集成电路己经彻底赶上 ibm / intel 了...
<gebjgd> 别扭
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 这字体不行啊
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 咋了?
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 太大我还没下载, 明天去图书馆里蹭网络
<knownbad> 下方有英文说明。
<Jagdwurst> 我看它顶上那团扇上的字不是很好看吗
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: http://imagebin.org/190895
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 自己看
<Jagdwurst> 有点像以前木刻的味道
<alvin_rxg1> 还行吧，虽然笔画不想简体倒像正体的 http://uploadpie.com/pZy1S
<Jagdwurst> 不仅古文，就连近代或者清朝人造出来的白话字， 没个 ext-c 的还显示不了
<gebjgd> 继续圆体
<alvin_rxg1> gebjgd: 你咋连英文都这么怪的？
<Jagdwurst> 虚可以改...
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 我怎么知道.用那个字体就这样了
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 你咋有两个 networkmanager
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 重影估计
<alvin_rxg1> 英文的确是不行，不过我可以把它放在  wqy后边咯，取代宋体
<Jagdwurst> knownbad:  就比如白话的红楼梦里那个“窗”字，现在貌似还不在我收录字体里。。 像之前那个𣬠𣬶两字，也是白话的口语。没 ext-b/c 还显示不了
<gebjgd> 睡觉
<knownbad> 嗯，这两个字就显示不出来了。
<knownbad> 但平常用到的就会不大。
<knownbad> 台湾的字体呢？
<knownbad> 越南有个 hannom？
<knownbad> 我看看有这两个字吗？
<Jagdwurst> ……我是收集茴字几种写法的...
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 重影应该可以调
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 至少我写程序的时候就可以把虚的一塌糊涂的 sun-ext-c 改渲杂清晰了
<knownbad> Jagdwurst: 再打那两个字。
<knownbad> 𣬠𣬶
<knownbad> hannom 里有。
<jiero> 重影？
<jiero> 乐乐踢我一脚
<Jagdwurst> 𥦗𥧁𥩇𪬲 都能显示?
<alvin_rxg> 𣬠𣬶
<alvin_rxg> 矗立
<jiero> Jagdwurst: 。。。 alvin_rxg 。。。
<knownbad> 不能
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 你的可以。
<knownbad> Jagdwurst: 你的不能
<jiero> 有编码阿。。。查一下位置就好了
<knownbad> 𥦗𥧁𥩇𪬲
<jiero> 025 997, 025 9C1
<jiero> 这样的。
<jiero> 。。。
<cleamoon> 除了𪬲都能显示
<jiero> 02A B32
<Jagd> 𣣱𣬙𥪅𪆡 和"说"同码的
<alvin_rxg> 哦耶，终于取代 simsun 了
<Jagd> irssi 用习惯了，一上来就  ctrl-w..
<jiero> ctrl+W 不是关闭？
<Jagd> 测试一下 fcitx ...
<jiero> Jagd: irssi下是什么？
<alvin_rxg> 删除单词，其实和 term 一样的
<Jagd> jiero: readline 下都是删除单词。 模仿 emacs 和 vim 的
<jiero> 哦。。。我第一次知道。。。
<jiero> Jagd: 因为irssi是terminal下的软件，继承也很正常了。。。
<Jagd> 不是继承， 估计 irssi 直接用 readline 的
<jiero> 恩。
<Jagd> 所以我常在 pidgin 打字打一半时 ctrl +w
<jiero> 。。。
<Jagd> xchat 打一半时 ctrl+w
<Jagd> 或者 pidgin 打半句话 esc 一下...
<jiero> Jagd:  firefox/opera/chrome 里你也搞这么？
<Jagd> firefox /opera/chrome 里不需要输文字
<Jagd> 都是点鼠标的
<Jagd> google 也就 google 两词
<Jagd> 不会要修改句子
<jiero> Jagd: 额。。。我主要修改文字都是在 Ctrl+W代表关闭的程序中进行的。。。
<Jagd> .... 我一天到晩都和文字打交道。。。 vim 用的多
<Jagd> 然后 okular 也多...
<Jagd> mutt 也多
<Jagd> 其他软件不怎么会操作...
<Jagd> 就是有这气质与灵魂,学力上也不是那阶段所能接得上的。若无这气质与灵魂,则终生不能入
<Jagd> 太TM经典了
<alvin_rxg> pidgin 那个 esc 可以取消的， c+w 倒是不能…
<Jagd> 抠抠也范过 esc 的错误
<Jagd> 犯
<Jagd> 为啥我老打错别字...
<Jagd> 打字手还没熟，写字犯的少...
<alvin_rxg>  :|
<jiero> chatzilla 最奇怪的是不能确定我是否掉线。。。
<popolon> gecko.handlerService.schemes.mailto.1.uriTemplate <= pitain y'a gmail par default là :(
<popolon> dans le about:config de firefox
<alvin_rxg> here's not french channel..
<popolon> oops
<popolon>  对不起
<alvin_rxg> xD np
<popolon> re
<jiero> pppppppppppp
<jiero> 爬爬爬爬爬爬爬爬怕
#ubuntu-cn 2011-12-30
<Patrick_1J> 大家好上早
<popolon> http://maps3d.svc.nokia.com/webgl/
<zlx> 好
<Patrick_1J> popolon: 不错。　你也是做GIS的么?
<MeaCulpa_> 早
<MeaCulpa_> 我擦，在编译Urban Terror
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: .
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 你丫还没来上班？
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 不是说了明年么
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 我那鼠标居然有Linux配置程序，不错
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: DeathAdder看来是很大众化的一款鼠标
<popolon> Patrick_1J, 不是我现在看见WebGL demos
<popolon> http://planet-webgl.org/
<kk> popolon,啥网址吆? Planet WebGL
<popolon> 但是我也喜欢在OpenStreetMap加道路
<Patrick_1J> popolon: 了解。:)
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 渣，不上班的渣人
<LOL_> 今天天气也不好
<ypsjd> 终于找到qq for linux卡的解决方案了
<Patrick_DJ> ypsjd: 是啥?
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: http://sourceforge.net/projects/fheroes2/files/fheroes2/
<kk> roylez ⇪ t: free heroes2 engine - Browse /fheroes2 at SourceForge.net
<popolon> 拜拜
<Patrick_DJ> 88
<ypsjd> Patrick_DJ, qq for linux 登录以后会在你的QQ号的文件夹里面有个user.db-journal文件一直不停的在写数据，导致QQ响应缓慢，只要将QQ安装文件下下 以你当前QQ号为名字的文件夹改成只读就不卡了
<LOL_> 今天天气不好，没太阳
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • ubuntu 11.10 无线网卡没法用。跪求 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359311 我装的是最新版的ubuntu 11.10，和win7 做了双系统。我有一个无线上网卡，是中国移动的 G3 ewalk。使用的是华为的设备 ET302。在win7 下使用没问题。ubuntu 系统无法正常识别。不过 使用 subo lsusb 命令 能看到usb 设备。 在网上找了N多 …
<LOL_> 又没电了
<LOL_> 休息中，
<LOL_> lol
<Patrick_DJ> Patrick_DJ: 嗯。
<MeaCulpa_> 啥破游戏...名字都改不了
<LOL_> today is friday
<ypsjd> 啥游戏
<MeaCulpa_> ypsjd: Urban Terror
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: hawking的电脑出问题了
<Patrick_DJ> ypsjd: 刚才在我的arch上运行了下qq for linux，本来该在线的好友都没是灰色的，过了几分钟后就假死了。
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 人家还在用winxp...
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: ?
<ypsjd> Patrick_DJ, 是呀，第一次登录后，等段时间，正常以后退出，将~/.tencent/qq/下面你QQ号为名字的文件夹改成只读就可以了
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: http://www.theverge.com/2011/12/29/2668408/stephen-hawking-technical-assistant-speech-system
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: windows server 的授权也是钱，能少用尽量少用
<kk> roylez,啥网址吆? Stephen Hawking looking for technical assistant to help maintain and improve his speech system | The Verge
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 应该把 watson 直接连到 hawking 的脑袋去
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: ...
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: watson有2x平方
<MeaCulpa_> P740 Express, 若干机架
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 无线连接，802.1n ...
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 无敌了吧
<MeaCulpa_> en...
<MeaCulpa_> 我擦，谁在哪里一天到晚吹Urban Terror的..我的键盘它都没认
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • Linux下程序的调试 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359313 现在手头有一个开源项目winpooch。说起来比较奇怪，源码是用C和Windows API编写的（有图形界面），程序是exe+2个dll的形式。在Windows下运行。可是作者的开发环境是Mingw，利用自己写的makefile由gcc编译。现在有个问题 我要在上面进行一下改造，二次开发但 …
<Patrick_DJ> ypsjd: 原来如此. :D
<Patrick_DJ> ypsjd: 真的可以了，谢谢啦。 :)
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 可以把论坛的wiki下载下来么？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359315 希望能将wiki给下载到本地，这样在无聊的时候就可以看看了。。。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 chole — 2011-12-30 9:44
<jinleileiking> hih
<kk> jinleileiking, 好  ㍡ 
<jinleileiking> hi
<jinleileiking> hihi
<jinleileiking> 求个截图工具
<jinleileiking> 我今天搞一天awesome，要是字体搞不定，我就不折腾了
<jinleileiking> 特么的
<jinleileiking> anny body?
<jinleileiking> 给个轻量级截图工具啊
<jinleileiking> kk: ?
<kk> jinleileiking, 休息一下...  ㍡ 
<MeaCulpa_> jinleileiking: scrot
<jinleileiking> MeaCulpa_: 我刚好也找到
<jinleileiking> 唉，我这个界面丑啊，尤其是粗体，渲染错了
<jinleileiking> 那个难看
<roylez> huntxu: 胡子上班了？
<huntxu> roylez: 今天睡到快9點 = =
<roylez> huntxu: 你比神、疼猪、囡囡、破马、鸡狗，都要早
<roylez> huntxu: 哦，还有蛋蛋
<jyfl987> 昨日上午，网友“月光博客”在微博上曝出，广东省公安厅出入境政务服务网网上申请数据泄露，400多万申请用户的真实姓名、护照号码、港澳通行证号码等资料遭到泄密，此事立即引起了网友极大关注。广东省公安厅官方微博“平安南粤”昨晚回应称，经初步调查，该网站确实存在技术漏洞，现已修补完毕。
<huntxu> roylez: 神是土豪級別，不能算
<roylez> huntxu: 蛋蛋归位了
<jinleileiking> 再求个图床
<jinleileiking> 用的minus传上去打不开了
<jinleileiking> ?
 * adam8157 欠. http://techcrunch.com/2011/12/29/burned-by-fleeing-customers-godaddy-no-longer-just-doesnt-support-but-actually-opposes-sopa/
<huntxu> 可以發長鏈接刷主席的屏
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你现在带手套么
<huntxu> adam8157: roylez  jyf1987 uuid有神馬自動生成的工具
<adam8157> jyfl987: 不带 戴手套干啥
<jyfl987> adam8157: 冬天么 我以为你怕冷
<adam8157> huntxu: 自动生成? 本来不就是自动生成的么...
<jyfl987> huntxu: 不都有库么 至少python是有
<adam8157> huntxu: 什么的uuid?
<huntxu> adam8157: 我想憑空出來一個uuid的時候，有什麽工具
<huntxu> adam8157: 隨便編一個那種
<adam8157> huntxu: 哦 我明白了
<adam8157> jyfl987: py可以的吧? 没用过
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我在想 如果带手套 那你的kindle touch 如何用
<jinleileiking> http://imgur.com/dc3PK
<kk> jinleileiking,啥网址吆? imgur: the simple image sharer
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我看书都是在家... 走路10来分钟上班
<jinleileiking> kk: 我刚找到这个。呵呵
<adam8157> jyfl987: 而且, 不是电容屏 测试过 用笔都可以翻页
<jinleileiking> http://imgur.com/dc3PK 各位高手，看看我的渲染字体效果为什么那么差啊
<jyfl987> urlgrabber: python有个uuid的库 自带的
<jyfl987> huntxu: python有个uuid的库 自带的
<huntxu> jyf1987: 我不用python的 =.=
<roylez> huntxu: 长链不惧 http://i.imm.io/dKr1.png
<jinleileiking> 我去截个好看的
<jyfl987> huntxu: 我是说这东西不是什么难的 都能自带 估计其他语言也是有的 比如perl
<adam8157> huntxu: 随机读/dev/random 然后算hash, 然后拼接成uuid的样子
<huntxu> adam8157: 我就是懶得自己做啊...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 原来如此 用笔为何能翻页 难道是压感生电的
<adam8157> huntxu: 那个多简单阿...几行而已
<jyfl987> huntxu: 做人怎么可以懒呢 懒得生娃行么
<kk> jinleileiking, 如何你觉得当你发现这一点？  ㍢ 
<huntxu> adam8157: 自己好醜
<adam8157> jyfl987: 红外屏...发射线 被阻挡什么的
<adam8157> jyfl987: lol
<jyfl987> adam8157: 额
<huntxu> adam8157: monaco配正黑，太懷疑你的審美了
<adam8157> huntxu: dejavu配正黑
<adam8157> huntxu: 你是啥?
<huntxu> adam8157: 誤殺，那是金金貼的圖
<huntxu> roylez: monaco配正黑，太懷疑你的審美了
<adam8157> roylez: monaco配正黑，太懷疑你的審美了
<roylez> huntxu: 截图
<Pwnna> o.0
<huntxu> roylez: 我用xchat
<jiero> ...
<roylez> huntxu: 用渣软，自重
<jinleileiking> hi,我回来了
<huntxu> roylez: xchat比irssi輕量啊
<roylez> jiero: 袋鼠你也在啊
<huntxu> roylez: 當然gtk2不算進去
<jinleileiking> http://i.imgur.com/dc3PK.png
<jinleileiking> http://i.imgur.com/7ORo5.png
<roylez> huntxu: 轻量屁，又开一窗口
<jinleileiking> 求高手看看这两个效果渲染，怎么就不一样呢
<jinleileiking> 一个是xfce,一个awesome
<huntxu> roylez: 有awesome，無窗口
<roylez> jinleileiking: 继续努力吧
<huntxu> roylez: 有的概念就是屏幕
<roylez> huntxu: 渣就是渣，变成渣还渣
<jinleileiking> roylez: 给看看吧
<huntxu> roylez: 所以還用screen的人都值得懷疑
<jinleileiking> 尤其是粗体，渲染得难看
<roylez> jinleileiking: http://bkup.co/r56p5
<kk> roylez,啥网址吆? bkup - adless public image cloud
<jinleileiking> 英文字体的亮度也不i一样
<huntxu> roylez: 你的monaco渲染得好醜
<huntxu> roylez: 都變點陣了
<huntxu> roylez: 笑你
<roylez> huntxu: 你眼瘸
<roylez> huntxu: 我同情你。还没讨老婆就残疾了
<huntxu> adam8157: 蛋蛋出來一起鄙視金金
<jiero> roylez:  我在看你们
<jinleileiking> roylez: 好像你的字体渲染也不对啊
<roylez> adam8157: op要注意形象，对不
<huntxu> monaco這麽好看一個字體，就這樣被折騰
<adam8157> huntxu: 你的贴贴再说
<jinleileiking> 我已经按照蛋蛋的配置文件搞了
<jinleileiking> 还是不行。
<jinleileiking> 唉
<jinleileiking> adam8157: 给看看啊。
<jinleileiking> http://i.imgur.com/dc3PK.png
<jiero> 都是awesome 阿。。。
<jiero> lol
<jinleileiking> http://i.imgur.com/7ORo5.png
<jinleileiking> adam8157: awesome下没xfce下好看
<huntxu> adam8157: http://bkup.co/axsvw
<kk> huntxu,啥网址吆? bkup - adless public image cloud
<huntxu> roylez: 怎麽樣，都比點陣好
<roylez> huntxu: 眼瘸
<huntxu> roylez: 點陣自重
<adam8157> jinleileiking: 嗯 awesome很丑的
<jiero> roylez:  主席的花眼。
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • 关于c3p0 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359320 请问网上说的配置是配置在哪里呢？本人没接触过c3p0 <c3p0-config> <default-config> <!--当连接池中的连接耗尽的时候c3p0一次同时获取的连接数。Default: 3 --> <property name="acquireIncrement">3</property> <!--定义在从数据库获取新连接失败后重复尝试的次数。Default: 30 --> <pro …
<jinleileiking> adam8157: 我看你的awesome比我的好看
<jinleileiking> 不解啊
<jinleileiking> adam8157: 再给个你的贴图链接啊
<jiero> jinleilei。。。这个名字不错。
<huntxu> adam8157: 啊哈，md5sum加橫線，冒充uuid
<jinleileiking> 我再去折腾会。。。
<jinleileiking> 特么的
<jyfl987> tmeme: RT @haoxilin RT @1984to1776: 网络实名制？不用担心！任何需要填写真实身份证信息才可以验证的地方都可以填写如下内容：姓名：方滨兴，常住地址：北京市海淀区知春路豪景佳苑2楼2101号，身份证号：230103196007175511。
<adam8157> huntxu: 你的字体矮...
<roylez> adam8157: 胡子的截图在哪里？
<adam8157> roylez: huntxu> adam8157: http://bkup.co/axsvw
<roylez> jyfl987: 这个好，赶紧记笔记
<jinleileiking> 我卡
<jinleileiking> 我日
<jinleileiking> 我
<jinleileiking> 我我！
<roylez> adam8157: 对残疾人要宽容，唉
<jinleileiking> 好了
<jinleileiking> 哈哈哈哈后
<jinleileiking> 哦也
<jinleileiking> 爷爷！
<kk> jinleileiking:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<jyfl987> rtmeme: RT @ghostm55: 李宇春只是个普通的歌手而已，他要真是什么全能的春哥，就在我发状态诋毁他的时候冲进我的房间拿我的脸滚键adjksfluirwhpyr84tyoi90fhgalwidf[9gupqrweihfudfgpf4tz.v;skrtq]eiht
<jinleileiking> 哈哈
<jinleileiking> 竟然是要搞一下 xrdb ~/.Xresources
<adam8157> jinleileiking: http://adam8157.info/blog/2010/10/beginning-awesome/
<kk> adam8157,啥网址吆? 开始用Awesome at Adam's
<adam8157> jinleileiking: ...
<jinleileiking> adam8157: 这是干嘛的
<adam8157> jinleileiking: 你刚问我要截图
<jinleileiking> adam8157: 好像aowesome不依赖fonts.conf
<jinleileiking> adam8157: 我搞好了
<jinleileiking> 哈哈
<adam8157> jinleileiking: 扯
<forfun> 折腾WM还是很费时的，我之前也折腾过很长一段时间的fvwm，而且有好几次，现在还是回归到gnome了……
<jinleileiking> 竟然是要搞一下 xrdb ~/.Xresources
<adam8157> jinleileiking: 你分的请awesome和xterm么...
<jinleileiking> adam8157: ?
<jinleileiking> adam8157: Xresouce管term的？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你这些X的知识是从哪里来的？ 别的方面好像到处都有书 关于X的书挺少的
<adam8157> jyfl987: 折腾的...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 不要隐瞒
<jinleileiking> adam8157: xrdb干嘛的
<adam8157> jyfl987: xresource里么会匹配. 写xterm的行就匹配xterm
<jinleileiking> 执行了后就好了
<adam8157> jinleileiking: 导入xresource的配置
<adam8157> jyfl987: 确实是阿, 慢慢积累的... 没有什么教程...
<jinleileiking> adam8157: 管渲染不是.fonts.conf么
<adam8157> jinleileiking: 两层...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 不可能人人都这样吧 肯定有什么地方有书
<roylez> jinleileiking: 说实话你现在用openbox或许好点
<jinleileiking> adam8157: 先是xresrouce?
<adam8157> forfun: 别着急哈, 我下午之前给你回复邮件
<jinleileiking> roylez: 不用啦，字体问题搞顶了，awesome的lua什么不是问题
<forfun> adam8157, 恩，不着急，我现在闲着聊聊天，:)
<adam8157> jinleileiking: 先决定用啥字体, 然后再渲染
<jinleileiking> adam8157: Xresrouce和fonts.conf， 先是fonts.再xresrouce?
<forfun> adam8157, 你刚才的awesome页面，有个人回复得挺有意思：什么系统不重要，重要的是得有emacs,然后其他不太所谓了。
<adam8157> jinleileiking: 不是都用xresources 只有底层x程序才用
<adam8157> forfun: cfy回的 哈哈
<jinleileiking> X的水太深
<jinleileiking> 哈哈awesome适合我.
<forfun> adam8157, 我也觉得是，装gentoo的时候郁闷得用了很长时间的nano
<forfun> adam8157, 连vi都没
<adam8157> forfun: vi是posix的标准阿...
<forfun> adam8157, gentoo的lievcd上没有……
<roylez> adam8157: nano是gentoo的标准
<jyfl987> forfun: 不会吧 bubybox不都带vi的么
<adam8157> roylez: posix都不遵守!
<mayli> jyfl987: bubybox..
<forfun> jyf1987, 我只知道gentoo上的livecd上没有vi
<roylez> adam8157: windows不也号称兼容 posix 的么
<jyfl987> mayli: busy
<jinleileiking> forfun: 装gentoo用livecd?
<jinleileiking> 用那个minimal就像
<jinleileiking> 行
<jinleileiking> 我周末给本装个gentoo
<jyfl987> 嘿嘿 只要带 mini字样的 肯定都用busybox阿
<jinleileiking> 这回用ubuntu启动盘装
<forfun> jinleileiking, 知道用minmal，之前就下载了livecd
<jinleileiking> 大家zsh有没有遇到过
<forfun> jinleileiking, 我直接从windows的boot.ini引导grub.exe，然后转到livecd
<jinleileiking> .<TAB>时间很长
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 又见着问题了,不支持的归档文件类型 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359322 用ff花了10分钟下载了个abc.rar文件,等到右键解压到此处时在哥面前出现了一个提示框 Quote: 无法创建归档文件 不支持的归档文件类型 百度表示这个问题没遇到过. 啥情况呀 统计信息: 发表于 由 abtu — 2011-12-30 10:33
<forfun> 改天我没事了再回去折腾fvwm去，关键是这些东西得看很多X相关的东东，手册,google
<jinleileiking> X的东东哪看
<forfun> jinleileiking, man Xorg
<jinleileiking> 终于把awoesome弄好了，
<jinleileiking> 哈哈，加个conky条。
<forfun> jinleileiking, 以及它下面的SEE ALSO中提到的手册
<sh_tester>  /help run
<jinleileiking> test
<kk> jinleileiking, .. ..  ㍢ 
<adam8157> forfun: 回复了 :)
<forfun> adam8157, 收到，THX
<adam8157> forfun: np
<roylez> palomino|working: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/62b9d0edjw1dojuedxeugg.gif
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 再一个问题,磁盘容量又警告 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359324 刚用着,又出现这个问题了,弹出一个对话框:说磁盘不足只余300M,请清理什么什么之类的 但我选用硬盘使用分析器看了下,上面说还有5.5G可用 ,怎个是哪里没设置好吗? Screenshot.png 刚接触,我很菜,问题也很多,希望前辈们多指点. 统计信息:  …
<bigeagle_xd> 咦，新帖这个是自动的么？
<adam8157> bigeagle_xd: 啊哈
<bigeagle_xd> 挺神奇
<jinleileiking> ...
<jinleileiking> awesome里，vbox剪贴板不好用了。。。
<Youngfun> hi
<Youngfun> how can i type chinese on ubuntu?
<Youngfun> im new on ubuntu
<jinleileiking> ibus
<kk> Youngfun, 好  ㍣ 
<CyrusYzGTt> ibus-pinyin
<Youngfun> i already activated ibus in settings - language support
<Youngfun> i have to download ibus-pinyin?
<Youngfun> my ubuntu is not chinese language
<adam8157> roylez: http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/167531.htm
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ ti: 纽约科技职位薪水TOP10：Ruby开发者最高_cnBeta 人物_cnBeta.COM
<ofan_> Too
<ofan_> Yooo
<Youngfun>  
<zhao> 郎咸平说 中国大陆未来2-10年里 99%的白领会破产
<Kandu> zhao: 他治學不嚴謹
<Kandu> adam8157: 一樓的回覆很有意思
<jyfl987> adam8157: roylez 大胡子最早用的是什么操作系统阿
<ofan_> Test
<kk> ofan_, .. ..  ㍣ 
<roylez> adam8157: 看到了。国内就别提了。现在一大把的asp还没死呢
<jiero> asp 是啥？
<roylez> adam8157: 国外 developer 比manager工资高
<jiero> roylez: 真的？
<jiero> roylez: 真的有manager吗？
<roylez> jiero: windows 32
<jiero> roylez: 我怎么看到manager都是lead developer 。。。
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 又到吃饭时间了
<jiero> roylez:  哦。
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 你又吃遗体了？？
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 吃你妹
<ofan_> 大胡子？
<jiero> ofan: 大胡子？
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你才整天吃遗体
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 你太变态了，，想吃人肉， 唉～～道德沦丧
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: ..
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..鸡肉 猪肉 牛肉 羊肉 ，，不是么
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 都是在吃 遗体  死尸
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你每天都吃他们？
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你天天吃
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 我说你啊，
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 没钱天天吃遗体
<ofan_> test
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 遗体很贵的
<kk> ofan_, .. ..  ㍣ 
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..除非你是 直接吃活的，，你好变态 好恶心。。
<roylez> jiero: http://i.imgur.com/L6jMB.jpg
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 鄙视你这种天天吃遗体的人
<jinleileiking> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..我吃 青菜的，，
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: ,,,
<roylez> adam8157: http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/35lm1o/
<kk> roylez,啥网址吆? Success Kid - got called in bosss office while on reddit got promoted
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • mini.iso安装不能显示应用程序 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359331 mini安装 Code: sudo apt-get install gnome-shell gnome-terminal firefox file-roller 声音，网络正常 不能显示安装的程序 不能添加到dash 统计信息: 发表于 由 速腾1994 — 2011-12-30 11:56
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 吃 死尸的 走了，， 为所有生灵 赞美和默哀 包括 动物 植物 菌，， etc
<roylez> adam8157: http://youtu.be/6Zx39v3JUUI
<kk> roylez,啥网址吆? YouTube - Girl with a funny talent
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你干嘛
<jiero> roylez:  乐乐的
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 木事，，在跟 LOL_ 这贰逼青年 讨论
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 讨论啥啊
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你也是二逼青年
<jiero> snugglecat:  CyrusYzGTt  LOL_  你们都是的。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 讨论 我们吃的 遗体 死尸 。。鸡肉 牛肉 羊肉 etc
<snugglecat> 我不说话了， 下一个可能就是我了
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: http://i.imgur.com/2gRdw.jpg
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 今天你吃遗体了吗
<roylez> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/9tjC2.jpg
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 额，，木有，，我早餐都木有吃，，只是 吸了一口 的 鸿蒙紫气
<LOL_> roylez: 主席，手机输入法用什么好
<jiero> LOL_: ibus
<roylez> LOL_: 没好的
<roylez> LOL_: 我不喜欢手机打字
<LOL_> jiero: 手机输入法
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..妈妈 不给我煮饭，， 我等下去买 混合遗体做的 即食面，，
<jiero> lainme: 帮忙把 fcitx 移植去好吗？
<jiero> LOL_: 恩。
<LOL_> jiero: android
<LOL_> jiero: 能用ibus
<LOL_> jiero: ?
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/FoRvi.jpg
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你丫的多大了还要妈妈做饭
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..加冠 已有 五载，， 好吧，，快奔三了。。
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..不会做菜，，只会用电饭煲 煮饭，，
<roylez> lainme: http://imgur.com/pXGT6
<kk> roylez,啥网址吆? Our new Golden Retriever, Leo! - Imgur
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你妈多大了
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • Dog sun的太平洋网站，linux下火狐和谷歌都登录不了！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359333 今天发现Dog sun的太平洋网站，linux下火狐和谷歌都登录不了！！ TMD，竟然把Ubuntu下的浏览器都当成手机，直接转到手机页面，询问用什么客户端。 火狐用用户代理成IE8，可以正常登录。靠。 暂时还没试windows …
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 知命 已有 两载
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: ?
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 达知命之年 已有 两载
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 60
<roylez> jyfl987: http://i.imgur.com/YpWQE.jpg
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 看看 论语-为政。。 你就知道
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 三十知天命?
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ .. 三十是 而立 之年
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 花甲之年 才是 60
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 四十知天命?
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..四十是 不惑之年。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 你要好好看 论语。。
<eexp> LOL_: 你直接现在就知天命吧。
<eexp> 明年上船去
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 52
<jiero> LOL_: 主席不用 android
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 笨蛋，，现在才知道啊。。
<LOL_> eexp: xeep lol
<jiero> eexp: 上船？
<jiero> eexp: 发出你的 gtk 主题来
<eexp> 屁股痒? LOL_
<eexp> jiero: 就改改而已。没好看的
<LOL_> eexp: 又威胁
<jiero> eexp: 不管好看不好，就是玩阿。。。因为看你的那个结构简单些。
<eexp> 你是这种人嘛。
<LOL_> eexp: 好吧，我错了
<jiero> LOL_: 照片拿出来吧
<eexp> jiero: 那是override而已
<LOL_> jiero: ?
<jiero> eexp: 哦。。。额override 失败。。。
<eexp> 就是修改1，2个单独的项
<LOL_> jiero: 为甚麽要照片?
<eexp> 注意事项，我也写了
<jiero> LOL_: 我想要阿。
<jiero> eexp: 看到了，谢谢
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你老爸给你钱没
<pocoyo> LOL_: 要接你去上船。
<jiero> pocoyo: 。。。
<jiero> pocoyo: 上船了。
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..我父亲，不知道，，跟别的女人上的孩子已经 十几岁了，，
<eexp> 估计 LOL_ 没钱，只能挂船外面。
<eexp> 学贝壳的那种
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 单亲？
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 又一个阿。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 法律上还不是，，事实是
<LOL_> pocoyo: ritchie都上去了，说明上去的都是牛人，俺级别不够，是上不得的
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 触地吧
<eexp> 难怪性格郁闷的
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ..
<ofan> 求金陵十三钗高清
<CyrusYzGTt> eexp§ 你当我 父亲吧，，
<jiero> ofan: 0 fan。。。
<ofan> 求龙门飞甲高清
<LOL_> eexp: 你级别应该够了，你上船去吧
<pocoyo> LOL_: 那只能上个破船了
<roylez> adam8157: http://imgur.com/uxeTq
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ ..我在下载。。
<kk> roylez,啥网址吆? Taking the opportunity. - Imgur
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: bt?
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ ed2k...
<eexp> CyrusYzGTt: ~~
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 请求当儿子阿
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 发来吧
<eexp> LOL_: 我先送你
<adam8157> roylez: - -
<LOL_> pocoyo: 你级别应该也够了，你也上船去吧
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ,,
<pocoyo> ofan: thunder://QUFodHRwOi8vdGh1bmRlci5mZmR5LmNjL0YyM0Y0Qjg1N0E2RTY3Qzc2NTJFNjFFNTJBNUMyNzg0MDJEMUYxQkQvwfrDxbfJvNdbyKu8r0RWRNfWxLtdLnJtdmJaWg==
<pocoyo> ofan: 这个是高清的不？
<LOL_> eexp: 俺级别不够上不去
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 等等，我找到链接先，
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ pocoyo 给你了，我就不打开 mldonkey找给你了
<eexp> LOL_: 你又漏话，说了只是把你挂船外面，漂浮在水面。
<CyrusYzGTt> eexp§ ..
<ofan> 。。。。我没有迅雷
<pocoyo> CyrusYzGTt: 我从qq群里粘过来的 没测试。
<pocoyo> ofan: 我也没迅雷。
<CyrusYzGTt> pocoyo§ ..我不用迅雷，，
<roylez> adam8157: 你说，如果搞个中文版的reddit，会是什么样的结局？
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ ,,你还要。。链接不，，？？
<eexp> 破药丸，你用win的，跑来干嘛。  pocoyo
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 要啊
<adam8157> roylez: 肯定有了吧..
<LOL_> eexp: 那也得jobs那样的才能挂船外呀，俺太垃圾，连船都见不得
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 好吧，，等等
<roylez> adam8157: 应该没有
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 你要 mok的，我打开 mldonkey就可以，， rmvb要等。。
<pocoyo> eexp: 双系统嘛。
<ofan> ？
<roylez> adam8157: reddit的流量很大的。有了的话，不至于我们都不知道
<roylez> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/9QJ8I.jpg
<LOL_> pocoyo: 这里有没有漂亮妹妹
<pocoyo> LOL_: 有 怕你勾不起。
<LOL_> pocoyo: 求他们的照片
<LOL_> pocoyo: who
<jiero> LOL_: 不能给
<LOL_> jiero: 你是漂亮妹妹
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ ed2k://|file|%E9%BE%99%E9%97%A8%E9%A3%9E%E7%94%B2BD1280x720.rmvb|728410467|C334BEBCA6E74210BB87FDB73AD833ED|h=WKYZD563G6B3OVA42ZRSVPA654XES7X4|/
<jiero> LOL_: 。。。
<LOL_> jiero: ?
<pocoyo> LOL_: 找 destine 要 得等她来了
<LOL_> pocoyo: 哦
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ ed2k://|file|%E9%BE%99%E9%97%A8%E9%A3%9E%E7%94%B2BD1280x720.rmvb|728410467|C334BEBCA6E74210BB87FDB73AD833ED|h=WKYZD563G6B3OVA42ZRSVPA654XES7X4|/
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ ed2k://|file|%E9%BE%99%E9%97%A8%E9%A3%9E%E7%94%B2BD1280x720.rmvb|728410467|C334BEBCA6E74210BB87FDB73AD833ED|h=WKYZD563G6B3OVA42ZRSVPA654XES7X4|/
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ ed2k://|file|%E9%BE%99%E9%97%A8%E9%A3%9E%E7%94%B2BD1280x720.rmvb|728410467|C334BEBCA6E74210BB87FDB73AD833ED|h=WKYZD563G6B3OVA42ZRSVPA654XES7X4|/
<jiero> pocoyo:  LOL_  这个家伙的已经有很多活动照片了。
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 看到没。。
<adam8157> roylez: 我都不上reddit的, 上了就别想弄别的了
<zhan> 这啥？
<kk> CyrusYzGTt: .. ..
<LOL_> jiero: 你有她的照片?
<jiero> pocoyo: LOL_  搜一下就有了
<roylez> adam8157: .
<roylez> zhan: 鲇鱼你来啦？
<jiero> LOL_: 她是Ubuntu中国小组负责人
<zhan> roylez: 我一直都在啊
<jiero> LOL_: 公众人物照片都公众了
<LOL_> jiero: 怎麽搜
<jiero> LOL_: 。。。
<jiero> LOL_: 搜 aron 老婆
<LOL_> jiero: 哦
<pocoyo> jiero: 你搜得到。
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan_§  ed2k://|file|%E9%BE%99%E9%97%A8%E9%A3%9E%E7%94%B2BD1280x720.rmvb|728410467|C334BEBCA6E74210BB87FDB73AD833ED|h=WKYZD563G6B3OVA42ZRSVPA654XES7X4|/
<jiero> pocoyo: 当然搜的到
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan ofan_ 看到没。。
<LOL_> jiero: 他又是谁
<jiero> LOL_:  前 Ubuntu中国小组负责人
<ofan_> 看到了
<jiero> LOL_:  哈皮
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan_§ 哦，，
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 文件名是乱码
<LOL_> jiero: 哦
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 复制后 等一会会变回来的
<LOL_> jiero: 都结婚了，，，
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 已经开始下载了，没变
 * jiero 扎起辫子太。。。
<LOL_> jiero: 俺要未婚的
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ mldonkey会自动从 url的地址转换为 人类识别的语言
<LOL_> jiero: 最好还是90后
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ ,,好吧，，不知道你的客户端会不会自己修改。
<LOL_> jiero: 年龄最好在25下
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..我刚好在那个数字。。
<jinleileiking> -_-#
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 不过 俺是 男的
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你是女的?
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: ，，，
<jinleileiking> 有在awesome下，搞定conky的么？
<jinleileiking> 有在awesome下，搞定conky的么？
<zhan> 这 LOL_ 这两天怎么不谋杀 C 语言了？
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ laf
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 该吃饭去了
<jiero> LOL_: 在这个频道的多数名花有主。
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 滚吧，
<jiero> LOL_: 滚吧。
<jinleileiking> LOL_: 滚吧
<LOL_> zhan: 谋杀c 语言，你陪我玩呀?没人陪我玩，怎麽谋杀c语言
<jinleileiking> 有在awesome下，搞定conky的么？
<LOL_> zhan: ?
<LOL_> jiero: 卍
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 卍
<zhan> LOL_: 你重口味，玩不过你
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 卐
<LOL_> zhan:..
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 法轮大战，吃饭回来再开始
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 滚，讨厌 佛教
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 你刚才给我的是金陵？
 * LOL_ is gone 卍
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 枪版？
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ .. BD1280x720.rmvb
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 金陵？
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ ..南京？？
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • 求irssi自动回复插件 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359335 能在我away的时候自动回复别人(最好也能在我away的时候发动作) 另外求个自动更新irssi插件的插件... 在官网找了下, 都不是很满意, 求推荐 统计信息: 发表于 由 adam8157 — 2011-12-30 12:30
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 金陵还是龙门
<adam8157> kk: 握手
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 有没有2012
<ofan> 高清的
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 。。额，， 龙门
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 奥
<kk> adam8157, 响应。  ㍤ 
<zhan> 龙门十三钗
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 木有，，你去 simplecd.org下载吧，我也是在那找的，，你要看清楚 CAM是枪版
<void1> http://money.163.com/11/1229/13/7MEPH8U90025335L.html?from=index
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 英文站？ 有字幕么
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ .. 额，，有些是内嵌的，你看了就知道，我还木有下载完，，
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 是 中文站，，
<ofan> SimpleCD动态页面服务器维护中，请稍候重试
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 在公共论坛上传播盗版信息不好吧？
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • 命令行中什么符号是可以连续输入指令的？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359336 比如我想输入两个指令，是一次过输入，但是我只想按一次回车完成这两个指令。可以用什么符号隔开？？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 huoteihj — 2011-12-30 12:59
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 的确不好，，可是 ofan ，，要的，，，她以前是netjc..
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 这跟jc没关系，天朝警察也不会管这些的。。
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 好吧，， 我错了，，
<ofan_> .......
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 刚吃饭，感觉没吃饱，还想再吃
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 你刚吃了多少 地沟油 ，，
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 很多吧，我也
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 那 苏丹红呢
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 不吃油不就好了
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 吃花生。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 跟 LOL_ 说
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你就和 LOL 一起吧。。。
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你吃了多少地沟油
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 我到现在还没吃。。 我等下出去买 即食面
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 那里面也有不少地沟油
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 嗯，还有 防腐剂
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 还有苏丹红
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 塑化剂
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 说了
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 还有遗体
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 嗯，， 油炸遗体 脱水遗体
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 还可能有卫生纸
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 嗯嗯，也有 脱氧核糖核酸液体
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 还有腐烂的皮纸
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 嗯嗯，，还有 粪
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 还有漂白粉
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 也有 洗衣粉
<CyrusYzGTt> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzM3Mjc3NjQw.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址吆? 台湾：血型对不上 一堂生物课意外揭母婚外情[新闻夜航晨光版] - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 自己种菜吧
<jiero> LOL_: 你也是
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 我吃 世界和空间。。
<jiero> LOL_: 发明个城市风力提水系统替代水泵。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你是黑洞啊？
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 这叫 吞噬，
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 还有催熟剂
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 饿死你
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 还有农药
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 好吧，，总之 体现了 很黑暗就是了
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 小强的尸体，
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ,,我去买 混合遗体 即食面去
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。你干脆自己用面做好了。。。为啥买那个！
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 如果你运气好的话还可能有用过的特大号创可贴
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，出来溜溜
 * adam8157 我怎么感觉goagent速度比vpn快阿... cc roylez 
<roylez> adam8157: ....
<roylez> adam8157: 边听音乐边玩nethack
<ofan> adam8157: 当然了
<ofan> goagent用的gae
<roylez> adam8157: 玩goagent需要写host文件吗？
<adam8157> roylez: 不用
<LOL_> ofan_: 在没
<MeaCulpa_> .
<ofan_> 不在
<roylez> adam8157: ......
<LOL_> ofan_: 求android可用的高速vpn
<ofan_> 我有点 不过收费
<adam8157> ofan: goagent真不错啊, 除了项目管理的很乱...
<ofan_> gae有流量限制
<adam8157> roylez: ca 比我们公司的vpn刷得都快...
<LOL_> ofan_: 求适用账号
<roylez> adam8157: gnomish archeologist
<ofan_> 如果绑定了信用卡就会自动扣款
<adam8157> ofan: gae area 是干啥的
<gfrog> adam8157: ...
<adam8157> gfrog: hi
<gfrog> adam8157: hi dan~
<adam8157> gfrog: /kick
<adam8157> gfrog: 我决定改用goagent了, 懒得每次输token号码...
<gfrog> adam8157: our nay vpn connection is fast..
<gfrog> adam8157: ...
<huntxu> g.frog <-- G點蛙
<adam8157> gfrog: goagent很快的...
<adam8157> huntxu: +1
<ofan_> LOL_: 支付宝付款
<gfrog> adam8157: it depends on GAE, and GAE will be blocked some time
<adam8157> gfrog: 这倒是.
<gfrog> adam8157: back to work, lol
<LOL_> ofan_: 你难道认为我有payal?
<ofan_> LOL_: 要几个月的？
<LOL_> 试用先
<LOL_> 就怕不能用
<ofan_> 可以用
<ofan_> 我就在用android
<ofan> LOL_: 如果你是教育网的，可能不行
<jiero> ofan android什么地方慢？
<pocoyo> adam8157: 最新的版本 我怎么没法上传。？
<pocoyo> adam8157: goagent
<adam8157> pocoyo: 我下了sdk 用sdk上传的
 * CyrusYzGTt is back (gone 00:13:11)
<ofan_> jiero: 什么
<jiero> ofan_: 算了。。。
<pocoyo> adam8157: 我不知道 sdk 怎么下载上传。
<pocoyo> adam8157: 啊 我以前也下载过。
<adam8157> pocoyo: :)
<pocoyo> adam8157: 给我说说用哪个命令上传的。
<LOL_> of
<LOL_> ofan_: 哦
<LOL_> of
<adam8157> pocoyo: appcfg.py update youappdir
<CyrusYzGTt> ..我的 GAE.. 貌似不能用了。。
<LOL_> ofan_: 我用的就是悲催的教育网，那还 是算了吧
<ofan_> 教育网什么都不能用
<ofan_> 中国最封闭的网
<Patrick_DJ> ofan_: 你不是可以上youtube的么?
<ofan_> 我没说我
<Patrick_DJ> ofan_: 可能是我搞错了... 之前看到好几个可以去youtube的，俺眼红了...
<noctuorare> 我不說了，昨天更新完，今天X進不去了。
<noctuorare> ATI Catalyst坑死我了。
<ofan_> Patrick_DJ: 买个vpn就是
<ofan_> noctuorare: congratulations
<noctuorare> ofan_: 妳太沒良心了。
<ofan_> lol
<Patrick_DJ> ofan_: 穷啊. - -
<yappy>  /who
<ofan_> Patrick_DJ: 赚钱
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • 问一个重定义内置命令的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359341 比如，我想在 cd 之后自动列出当前目录 在我的 bashrc (or sourced files) 有以下几行 alias ls='ls -hF --color=auto --group-directories-first' function cd() { if command cd $@; then ls fi } 但在测试（调试）时发现一个奇怪现象 有时候 cd 之后调用的 ls 没有应用到 alias ls …
<pocoyo> adam8157: 是这个文件夹不？ golang ？
<adam8157> pocoyo: yep
<adam8157> pocoyo: 要改id
<pocoyo> adam8157: 知道 多谢 长时间不用总忘。
<yappy>  puppy 有 slacko,lucid,wary 三种。哪种最好？
<Patrick_DJ> ofan_: 嗯。
<pocoyo> adam8157: Error parsing yaml file:Unable to assign value 'go' to attribute 'runtime':Value 'go' for runtime does not match expression '^python$' in "golang/app.yaml", line 3, column 10
<zhao> 金正日曾经被彭德怀扇过两个耳光
<pocoyo> adam8157: 难道用最新的 sdk?
<adam8157> pocoyo: 1.6.1我用的
<adam8157> pocoyo: go 或者py的sdk都行
<pocoyo> golang/ 文件夹里面还有个 fetch/ 和 app.yaml
<LOL_> 学校开选修课了，有c语言 英美概况等等，我该选哪个，给个建议被
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 给个建议
<cap_sensitive> archlinux (x86-64) 下octopress错误，错误信息：https://gist.github.com/1538005
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ??
<cap_sensitive> ruby 1.9.2-head, RubyPython 0.5.3
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 当然是 性行为学
<LOL_> 英美概况怎么样？
<LOL_> 有人选修过这门课吗？
<LOL_> 给个建议
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 没性行为学
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 修真学
<LOL_> zhao: 你选修过英美概况吗？
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<zhao> 修法轮大法
<LOL_> zhao: 我选修c，好不好
<tuuss> 小心被喝茶
<LOL_> zhao: 就怕考试过不了关
<LOL_> 英美概况怎么考试都是英文的
<LOL_> 来头人呀
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 就 D语言吧
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<jyfl987> roylez: http://it.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=11/12/30/011241&from=rss  adam8157
<kk> jyfl987,啥网址吆? Solidot | 穷举PIN码以攻破无线路由器的安全防护
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 不行就 去玩游戏
<zhao> 李克强上台后 打算再印10W 亿的RMB发行  通货膨胀会更厉害
<tuuss> shit
<tuuss> 人民币越来越不值钱了
<ofan> 跌破6.31了
<ofan> 皆大欢喜
<yappy> rmb 的事情俺不懂
<oooo> 6.31对什么的？
<pocoyo> adam8157: 估计还是sdk版本低了 用了1.6.1的可以上传了。
<oooo> 是美元么
<tuuss> 可惜同样买个手机. 国内的还是贵多了
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 请问，在本本的虚拟机上可以安装ubuntu成功，在本本上直接安装也可以吗。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359343 acer 4739z. 用vmware安装ubuntu 10.04成功了。 这样的话，在本本上直接安装也会成功吗。 官网好像说这本子不能安装linux.也没驱动。 统计信息: 发表于 由 hymuu — 2011-12-30 14:24
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWmsYVk0A-c&feature=g-logo&context=G2e5ab84FOAAAAAAABAA
<kk> LOL_,啥网址吆? YouTube - 50 Cent - "Put Your Hands Up" Official Music Video
<jyfl987> zhao: 10e恐怕不够 去年就多印了40e
<roylez> jyfl987: 昨天我就试过了。这玩意，除非你的邻居脑抽用那 adam8157 疼的WPS，否则毫无用处
<ofan_> iojoij
<ofan_> test
<kk> ofan_, .. ..  ㍦ 
<yappy> wps 有 linux 的？
<tuusss> 听说要出的
<yappy> 哦耶
<jyfl987> roylez: 1984来了 http://ctdsw.cnhubei.com/cnews/shfz/201112/t1935647.shtml
<kk> jyfl987,啥网址吆? 武汉正式启用25万个监控探头 每平方公里超500个_楚天都市网 www.ctdsb.net
<tuusss> 晕啊
<tuusss> 算不算侵犯隐私权
<roylez> jyfl987: 看过了
<roylez> adam8157: goagent你下的哪个版本？没有tgz的，光是些deb包不想用
<yappy> Libreoffice 到底怎么样？
<pocoyo> roylez: 1.7.7最新的。 我刚上传了两。
<roylez> pocoyo: .
<roylez> pocoyo: 需要自己建app吗？
<pocoyo> roylez: 需要。
<roylez> pocoyo: ...
<roylez> pocoyo: ImportError: No module named webapp2
<jyfl987> roylez: 这个到时候肯定要推广到全国的 看你们怎么办
<roylez> jyfl987: 没事。我在武汉有房，没压力
<pocoyo> roylez: ? 不知道。我用最新的 go_appengine_sdk_linux_386-1.6.1.zip 上传的成功的。用goagent自带的传不上去。
<keyboard> 问一下
<keyboard> 英雄3 for linux 安装地址在哪的？
<keyboard> 该玩的地图都玩过了
<keyboard> 想弄点新地图
<yao_ziyuan> 为了能让中文维基也早日用上“创建电子书”和“下载为 PDF”的功能（就像英文维基有 Create a book 和 Download as PDF 一样），请大家到以下网址，在 Importance 一栏，点击右边的 "(vote)"，给这个 bug report 的重要性投票。
<MeaCulpa_> .
<roylez> pocoyo: The 'python27' runtime is only supported for apps using the High Replication Datastore.
<yao_ziyuan> https://bugzilla.wikimedia.org/show_bug.cgi?id=33430
<MeaCulpa_> PDF Creator之类不久行了么
<lubotu2> bugzilla.wikimedia.org bug 33430 in Collection ""Create a book" and "Download as PDF" don't wrap Chinese or Japanese lines" [Major,New: ]
<yao_ziyuan> MeaCulpa_: 我是说 MediaWiki 本身提供的在线电子书制作/PDF 下载功能。
<MeaCulpa_> yao_ziyuan: 哦
<MeaCulpa_> yao_ziyuan: mediawiki老实说...乱的一塌糊涂
<yao_ziyuan> MeaCulpa_: 该功能目前对中文和日文的行不能自动断行，导致生成的 PDF 不能正常阅读。
<jinleileiking> 怎么去掉awesome背景。。。
<MeaCulpa_> .
<MeaCulpa_> 跑那么快
<pocoyo> roylez: 。。。 得重新建个 high replication datastore 类型的 应用程序吧。 我还有两个也不能用了。
<roylez> pocoyo: en
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<roylez> pocoyo: 我也发现了
<pocoyo> roylez: :D
<MeaCulpa_> jinleileiking: awsetbg
<huntxu> jinleileiking: xsetroot -solid black
<roylez> pocoyo: 连不上
<roylez> pocoyo: 不知道是不是该死的公司防火墙
<MeaCulpa_> 话说awesome 的awsetbg脚本列举了多种看图小程序的用法，值得一看
<huntxu> adam8157: 鼠標怎麽從spicec裏出來
<pocoyo> roylez: 多试几次 可以传上吧。我试了有两三次类。
<huntxu> adam8157: 不小心點進去，只能全屏再退出全屏
<pocoyo> roylez: 把密码给我我给你传
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 打了一天浦发电话座席忙
<roylez> pocoyo: ....
<roylez> pocoyo: 传上去了啊
<roylez> pocoyo: 开了 fetch.py 连不上而已
<pocoyo> roylez: 不是这个吧。 我都传的是golang的版本。不是python版本了。
<s_cd> 韩国拟从明年起逐步取消网络实名制  http://news.163.com/11/1230/05/7MGHC7T900014JB5.html
<kk> s_cd,啥网址吆? 韩国拟从明年起逐步取消网络实名制_网易新闻中心
<roylez> pocoyo: GAE Mode        : http
<jyf1987> x
<jyf1987> x
<jyf1987> x
<jyf1987> x
<jyf1987> x
<jyf1987> x
<jyf1987> x
<ofan> 求推荐个android软件下载的
<ofan> 网站
<kk> jyf1987:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<ofan> jyf1987: ...
<jinleileiking> huntxu: xsetroot 在rc.lua里搞？
<kk> jyf1987: .. ..
<roylez> pocoyo: 果然
<huntxu> jinleileiking: 隨便
<roylez> pocoyo: 我习惯性的选择了socks代理
<jyfl987> ofan: erc切过来不知道怎么自动刷屏 只好手动来了
<pocoyo> roylez: ...
<roylez> pocoyo: 这玩意不能走socks吗？
<pocoyo> roylez: 貌似不能走。
<roylez> pocoyo: ca.........
<pocoyo> jyfl987: erc缓冲里自动刷瓶？
<jyfl987> pocoyo: 对 我希望他切过去的时候自动刷一下
<zhan> adam8157: 上次吃饭我说 goagent 快你们都没啥反应。。。
<jyf1987> zhan: 你还用那个 饿
<pocoyo> jyfl987: 不明白啊。 光标不是自动在最一行嘛？
<zhan> jyf1987: 也不是天天要翻墙，偶尔一下，发现够用了
<jyf1987> pocoyo: tty下用zhcon 老是有点这个那个的问题
<pocoyo> jyfl987: 哦。 zhcon 还真是没敢试过。多折磨人哪
<zhan> zhcon .... 好久之前弄过的东西了，那时 zhcon 还不支持 utf8
<BrkCat> 0.0
<zhan> 好多猫
<BrkCat> miao
<zhan> 。。。恶意卖萌
<keyboard> 问一个傻傻的问题
<keyboard> 哇哈哈哈
<BrkCat> =,,=
<keyboard> 为什么英雄3 for windows的地图在linux里面不能用啊？同样是h3m格式
<adam8157> roylez: 刚在开会 下源码 python跑跑就是了
<adam8157> zh
<adam8157> zhan: 我还停留在gapproxy上 觉得肯定快不了
<roylez> adam8157: ...
<roylez> pocoyo: python的版本有毛病
<roylez> pocoyo: go的版本好使
<roylez> pocoyo: 10个帐号负载均衡？
<pocoyo> roylez: 直到今天以前我一直用用python的。
<jinleileiking> huntxu: xsetroot是个命令？
<adam8157> roylez: 上传go的 本地跑的是py
<roylez> pocoyo: 还是看到一坨坨的错了
<pocoyo> roylez: 我开了两个。估计也没啥用。好像是这个免费流量用完了，才会用到另一个吧。
<huntxu> jinleileiking: 是
<roylez> pocoyo: 能启用ssl吗？
<pocoyo> roylez: 客户端是不是还是 python的？不知道有没有go啥的不哈哈。
<pocoyo> roylez: 能 慢。
<adam8157> roylez:  真的很快 尤其是google自家的东西
<jinleileiking> huntxu: 哪个包？还是awesome 自带的？
<adam8157> roylez: https可以
<jinleileiking> awsetbg好像不能不用背景。
<huntxu> jasonjang: 自己搜
<roylez> adam8157: 怎么弄？
<roylez> pocoyo adam8157 先开5个号再说...
<zhan> pocoyo: 用不完，貌似每天有 1 G
<pocoyo>  roylez: proxy.ini 改 这个[google] mode = https 吧。
<pocoyo> zhan: 1G 不算多。
<roylez> pocoyo: 会对速度有影响吗？
<pocoyo> roylez: 有。
<pocoyo> roylez:     听说goagent保密性比较弱，如何加强？   下载最新版的客户端，编辑proxy.ini的appspot域，mode=https即可.速度也相应变慢，呵呵。
<adam8157> roylez: 啥怎么弄?
<roylez> pocoyo: 这个都有人用了 frankyf4fingers
<roylez> pocoyo: Franky F*cking Four Fingers
<pocoyo> roylez: 那是什么？
<zhan> 帐户名字吧
<pocoyo> zhan: 高。
 * adam8157 away
<roylez> pocoyo: 一部电影里面的一个人物
<ypsjd> 有高速的免费VPN吗？想看youtube的视频
<zhan> goagent 看 youtube 一点没压力
<roylez> zhan: 你几个服务器？
<ypsjd> 怎么弄呢
<ypsjd> goagent免费吗?
<zhan> roylez: 我就弄了一个。又不老翻。。。
<roylez> zhan: 5个小号...
<zhan> 。。。
<kk> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • Heroes 3 for linux地图问题！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359346 一、本地就那么一点点地图都玩过了，哪有地图哇？ 二、试着把win里面的地图cp到linux里面，不能用，地图同样是h3m格式。 嘿嘿。 统计信息: 发表于 由 九浅一深 — 2011-12-30 15:22
<zhan> 这是那个 keyboard 发的啊
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<bluek> 临时id
<bluek> id密码是：lslsls
<bluek> 哈哈
<adam8157> roylez: 1天1G还不够?
<roylez> adam8157: 我乐意
<adam8157> roylez: - - 跑起来没?
<roylez> adam8157: en
<adam8157> roylez: 速度咋样
<roylez> adam8157: python版本的似乎渣了
<roylez> adam8157: 很快
<adam8157> roylez: 用go的啊
<bluek> zhan,你知道问题的答案吗？
<roylez> adam8157: 毫无压力看reddit的youtube链接了
<roylez> adam8157: 对
<zhan> bluek: 母鸡
<adam8157> roylez: 虽然我很不喜欢go的编码规范 也因此不喜欢go. 但是现在看, go很不错啊...
<roylez> adam8157: 管他呢，能用就行
<roylez> adam8157: 上班看 omg美语，我好学吧
<adam8157> roylez: 想学一下Go了...
<adam8157> roylez: - -
<adam8157> roylez: 用sdk上传的?
<BrkCat> c++11出来了 还是继续c++吧
 * adam8157 ANSI C
<Ann> 有玩matlab的吗？
<zhan> Ann: 你。。。 每天半夜的找我干嘛
<kk> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • 硬盘安装ARCHlinux201108 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359355 下载grub4dos、arch.iso，解压提取出个三个文件 grldr grub.exe 和 menu.lst 放在C盘根目录下 title ARCHlinux map --mem --heads=0 --sectors-per-track=0 (hd0,0)/arch.iso (0xff) map –hook chainloader (0xff) boot 如果这一步成功的话就会进入LIVE CD，然后选第一项Install Arch Linux …
<roylez> adam8157: 不需要sdk
<adam8157> roylez: 没出错?
<roylez> adam8157: 没
<roylez> adam8157: nnnd，goagent看youku慢
<zhan> 。。。
<adam8157> roylez: 你全局?
<zhan> 看个 youku 都代理，bs
<adam8157> roylez: autoproxy阿
<ypsjd> 申请goagent的时候，手机号应该怎么填写
<adam8157> zhan: +1
<ypsjd> +1 137****?
<roylez> adam8157: 我5g流量，无压力
<adam8157> ypsjd: +86137***
<adam8157> roylez: 慢哦
<Ann> 有没有会小波变换除噪的？
<ypsjd> +8618610327049 我这样写收不到信息
<zhan> ypsjd: 等，估计没那么快
<ypsjd> 然后 就python uploader.zip就可以了？
<adam8157> ypsjd: 我N久前注册的...实在等不到就voice
<adam8157> ypsjd: 要改id
<ypsjd> 就是在proxy.ini里面改吧
<Ann> 貌似没有这个方面的高手？
<Ann> 我有程序看不懂，谁能帮帮我啊~~~~~~~~~
<roylez> adam8157: you have been such a booger ...
<ypsjd> 很郁闷，收不到信息
<roylez> Ann: 这个不是linux的问题了，是学术
<roylez> adam8157: reddit又不能翻页了
<ypsjd> 唉，郁闷坏了，就是收不到信息
<sunjun> ypsjd 什么信息
<ypsjd> 申请开通goagent呀
<sunjun> 哦 我以前弄的 可以收到
<ypsjd> Country and Carrier 这里选择哪个
<ypsjd> 我选择的是other
<sunjun> 这里面 能发图片么
<mooo> no
<pocoyo> sunjun: 帖出来。
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 想再Centos下用sendmail搭建一个email服务器 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359359 本人想搭建一个email服务器，是用sendmail在centos下进行的，不知道坛里有没有人搭建过，能不能给点资料，谢谢了 统计信息: 发表于 由 mswwjick — 2011-12-30 16:17
<ypsjd> 我要是多申请几个ID的话，每天能使用的流量是不是就多了
<sunjun> pocoyo: 贴什么
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<pocoyo> sunjun: 发图片啊。
<sunjun> pocoyo: 这里不能发图片
<pocoyo> sunjun: 不能直接发。
<snugglecat> http://jandan.net/2011/12/30/jesus-lived-to-be-106.html
<kk> snugglecat,啥网址吆? 日本文献称：耶稣活到了106岁，且死在日本
<ypsjd> 非常之郁闷，好几个手机都收不到验证码
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ..
 * zhan 羡慕有好几个手机的人...
<roylez> zhan: 你的veer也用goagent了？
<zhan> 没
<zhan> 基本不用那个上网
<roylez> zhan: .
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 圣经说了，，耶稣那小孙子只是隐藏在第五纬度而已。。等待审判结束
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 圣经说了，，耶稣只是隐藏在第五纬度而已。。等待审判结束
<roylez> adam8157: 5点不到，破马和神都溜号了
<adam8157> roylez: 我先前面试 5点还有一个面试
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 哦
<roylez> adam8157: ..........
<roylez> adam8157: 我怎么觉得你除了面试就是聊天了
<adam8157> roylez: 多线程, 其它线程在忙的
<sunjun> 大家知道 还有什么好的中文房间么
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 双系统fedora和ubuntu升级 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359365 安装了fedora和ubuntu的双系统，fedora没有安装grub牵引，是利用ubuntu进行牵引的，现在升级fedora，可是grub没有更新，不知道有没有自动重新生成grub的方法，让它可以找到升级了的fedora16,求指教。 统计信息: 发表于 由 hustyichi — 2011-12-30 16:29
<ypsjd> 谁有goagent的ID借个用用呀
<CyrusYzGTt> ypsjd§ 什么是 goagent??
<eexp> 额。敢钻洞？都抓起来
<eexp> roylez: 无聊了？
<zhao> 做中华儿女，不做马列子孙 是什么意思？
<zhan> 阿姨怎么突然就跳出来拉？
<ypsjd> CyrusYzGTt, google的代理
<eexp> 鱼鱼。这家伙的nick和你太像了。踢了他。
<CyrusYzGTt> ypsjd§ ,,哦哦，，
<adam8157> eexp: 你默默的加上了goagent...
<sunjun> ypsjd: 我有
<sunjun> ypsjdypsjd
<CyrusYzGTt> zhan§ ,,羡慕，有一个 OP..
<eexp> adam8157: 破东西，谁要哦。
<zhan> CyrusYzGTt: OP?
<adam8157> eexp: https://github.com/eexpress/eexp-bin/commit/38ed808fb6579377790fa7e8001193935f995692
<ypsjd> sunjun,  给我个谢谢
<CyrusYzGTt> zhan§ ..你现在不是 带帽子了，。
<eexp> 入论坛，叶子会给你发通行证的。知道不。 adam8157
<sunjun> ypsjdypsjd 这个就是 你也不能用啊
<adam8157> eexp: 啥通行证
<sunjun> ypsjdypsjd
<sunjun> 这个
<eexp> 自己想
<ypsjd> 谢谢
<ypsjd> 我试试
<adam8157> eexp: 版主? 我发贴太少阿
<sunjun> 第一次 不是要输入用户名密码
<zhan> 有帽子了，我要踢阿姨
<snugglecat> ...........
<eexp> 臭鱼鱼
<zhan> 真可以啊
<sunjun> 产生密钥认证啥的
 * ScarletWolf 天津买自行车将实名制
<snugglecat> 我想起了阿姨有蛋蛋
<eexp> ScarletWolf: 不是菜刀了？
<adam8157> eexp: 啥通行证 咋要...
<pocoyo> zhan: v5
 * ScarletWolf 韩国:拟从明年起逐步取消网络实名制
<eexp> adam8157: 嘿嘿。自己去问
<pocoyo> zhan: 你这ipv6 怎么弄的。
<ypsjd> upload错误呀
<ScarletWolf> eexp: 没错，就是自行车
<sunjun> 贴出来
<ypsjd> Error 404: --- begin server output ---
<ypsjd> This application does not exist (app_id=u'ypsjdypsjd').
<eexp> 。
<zhan> pocoyo: chat.ipv6.freenode.net
<pocoyo> ypsjd: 还是 google sdk 传。
<adam8157> eexp: 啥哦
<eexp> 难道自行车，可以压死人
<pocoyo> zhan: 我这没 ipv6地址 不行吧 。
<ypsjd> 我下载个google sdk?
<BrkCat> NB阿
<zhan> 应该不行 pocoyo
<pocoyo> zhan: 哦。
<sunjun> ypsjdypsjd	ypsjd		High Replication	 None Deployed
<pocoyo> ypsjd: 我是下载那个才上传成功的。
<zhao> 封网 通搞 不报道  李长春的三宝
<eexp> 没啥好玩的。
<adam8157> roylez: 今天好累
<zhao> 吟诗 流泪 到处跑 温家宝的三宝
<sunjun> ypsjd: 我感觉不行
<ypsjd> Traceback (most recent call last):
<ypsjd>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/runpy.py", line 122, in _run_module_as_main
<ypsjd>     "__main__", fname, loader, pkg_name)
<ypsjd>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/runpy.py", line 34, in _run_code
<ypsjd>     exec code in run_globals
<ypsjd>   File "uploader.zip/__main__.py", line 141, in <module>
<kk> ypsjd:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<zhan> ....
<ScarletWolf> ypsjd: 78秒，等吧。。。
<zhan> kk 呢
<eexp> 傻了。py的警告也值得贴？
<eexp> ç ´py
<kk> zhan, 它... ...  ㍨ 
<eexp> ~~ 完蛋了。 鱼鱼好久不踢人。这些也来劲了。
<ypsjd> ....
<ypsjd> 这也T呀
<zhan> ypsjd: 贴 paste 啊
<eexp> 其实是鞭尸。
<adam8157> eexp: .
<eexp> adam8157: 还有其他说法？
 * CyrusYzGTt mop在放 弟子规。。
<eexp> shadowbox.pdf  shadowbox.sty  shadowbox.tex
<pocoyo> adam8157: roylez 真好奇 google app 传到服务器的究竟是什么。 为什么传的 id.appspot.com/fetch.py  可以显示 GoAgent Go Server 1.7.7 已经在工作了 而不是 fetch.go ??
<ypsjd> 我下载了sdk怎么用呢
<CyrusYzGTt> ypsjd§ python appcfg.py help有说明
<ypsjd> CyrusYzGTt, 能给个实例吗?
<CyrusYzGTt> ypsjd§ ..额，， 我看看旧文档先，， 对了，，你要将某个文件的 id改为你的  gaeid,,
<CyrusYzGTt> ypsjd§ 然后才是上传
<ypsjd> 好的，谢谢
<zhan> goagent 的主页上不是写得很详细么？
<Atrix> 为什么我kill -9 xinetd之后就再也启动不了xinetd了，除非重启
<kk> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 请教64位ubuntu 10.04安装vmware server http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359367 想在64位ubuntu 10.04中安装vmware server 步骤如下： 1:安装编译环境 sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r` sudo apt-get install make sudo apt-get install gcc 2:下载Vmware-server和安装脚本 下载Vmware-server: http://vmware.com/download/server/ 下载安装 …
<ypsjd> 别人上传的我能用吗
<zhan> ypsjd: 可以，只要有 id
<ypsjd> 谁能上传的帮我搞个ID可以吗？非常感谢
<ypsjd> 上传以后在local里面运行python proxy.py就可以了？
<Kandu> adam8157: 我也對 go 很感興趣，列出的七個 Influenced by, 三個是 pascal 系的
<CyrusYzGTt> 有 gmail邮箱就可以申请个id的
<roylez> pocoyo: .
<roylez> pocoyo: 流量从同一个app走的
<pocoyo> roylez: 主席有何吩咐。
<pocoyo> roylez: 不懂。
<roylez> pocoyo: 没有负载均衡吗？
<pocoyo> roylez: 这不管负载均衡的事。
<roylez> pocoyo: ...
<roylez> pocoyo: google财主啊，没负载均衡还这么快
<ypsjd> 同时配置多个appid呢
<ypsjd> 是不是可以增加流量
<roylez> 增加流量而已
<pocoyo> roylez: 谁快了？
<ypsjd> 一个appid每天多少流量
<CyrusYzGTt> 不清楚，，很久木有用GAE了
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 新手请教怎样安装gnome,和开机默认使用gnome. http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359369 前两天在我的电脑上新安装了lubuntu,（装的辛苦啊！ ）现在我想换成gnome，在新立得里找到了gnome-shell就安装了，不过我怎么觉得这个桌面怎么和别人的截图不一样，是不是装错了？还有就是怎么在开机就用gnome而不是lxde …
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 家里连不上那些notes db...
<snugglecat> knownbad, 好
<knownbad> 睡觉中
<snugglecat> knownbad, 说着梦话么
<gebjgd> knownbad: 老色鬼
<snugglecat> knownbad, 知道了， 你不是 knownbad ，是他二奶。 你是说 他在睡觉 是吧
<snugglecat> gebjgd, 他二奶也去睡觉了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 蛋疼
<kk> 新 Wine及其分支 • 现在都用wine玩游戏了吗？cedega已经被消灭了？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359374 RT 最近想玩魔兽争霸了，看论坛全是wine的，没有cedega了，难道真的被消灭了？ 我倒是想用playonlinux玩游戏，可怜没光盘，网上也没找到镜像文件 好吧，我就用wine吧，有木有教程啊，给个链接，我没找到教程 wine超级小小 …
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 让你老婆给揉揉
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不行
<alvin_rxg>  :|
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你揉的给力
<alvin_rxg> 来，让我捏捏
 * gebjgd 岔开双腿,让 alvin_rxg捏
 * alvin_rxg 哇，好大，有30厘米长，直径有10厘米
<CyrusYzGTt> ,,,现在 连比较小型的游戏网站也被爆库了，，
<CyrusYzGTt> http://yule.766.com/news/1443086.shtml
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址吆? 日本宅男女神小仓优子宣布怀孕了 宅男们别哭！ 娱乐频道 766游戏网
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 谁干的好事？
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ ..不知道。。 WUWU 呜呜～～
<CyrusYzGTt> 　美国夏威夷当地时间10月10日（日本时间11日），日本人气女星小仓优子（27岁）与男友菊地勋（40岁）在夏威夷瓦胡岛的西式教堂内举办了盛大婚礼，亲朋好友约80人出席。站在教堂外眺望大海的小仓兴奋道“大海真美，感动之极！我愿和他同甘共苦，组建幸福美满的小家庭。”身披纯白婚纱的小仓，还笑称希望做个“普通的新娘”。
<gebjgd> 菊地薰?
<kk> 新 深度PK版 • 关于开源六大协议和开源软件收费的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359377 谁有权利更改所发布的开源项目的使用条款。GPL给没给项目发起人终结项目或是改为其他协议的权利？BSD呢？apache呢？LGPL呢？MIT呢？ 开源项目上的其他子项目都必须开源么？如果内核是开源，外壳是闭源，那么能针对闭源部分 …
<gebjgd> 菊花地区薰人?
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 哈哈哈哈哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 空姐也结婚了。 你就哭吧
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 哦。。 呜呜
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 郭美美也结婚了， 你就哭去吧
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 郭美美有什么好的.见过女人么你门
<mayli> jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu更新软件包实在太慢 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359378 刚装完系统就提示要求安装更新，实在不能忍受这种下载速度，ubuntu有其他的更新源吗？接触ubuntu好几次，但每次都诸多问题，于是反反复复安装试用，尝试解决。 统计信息: 发表于 由 sicmomo — 2011-12-30 18:12
<snugglecat> gebjgd, 我说的是 CyrusYzGTt . 他是个女人结婚都哭天强地的
<snugglecat> 不过也对
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 可能郭美美是你最后的希望
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 对郭美美 木有兴趣
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 不过也难说， 可能已经是哪个色鬼贪官的N奶了。 如果你不介意绿头巾的话， 倒没问题
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 滚，
<slacker_HD> 哈哈
<yao_ziyuan> 晚上了，大家都放学、下班了，我再 spam 一次：
<yao_ziyuan> 为了能让中文维基也早日用上“创建电子书”和“下载为 PDF”的功能（就像英文维基有 Create a book 和 Download as PDF 一样），请大家到以下网址，在 Importance 一栏，点击右边的 "(vote)"，给这个 bug report 的重要性投票。
<yao_ziyuan> https://bugzilla.wikimedia.org/show_bug.cgi?id=33430
<lubotu2> bugzilla.wikimedia.org bug 33430 in Collection ""Create a book" and "Download as PDF" don't wrap Chinese or Japanese lines" [Major,New: ]
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS*  Bug 33430 – "Create a book" and "Download as PDF" don't wrap Chinese or Japanese lines
<lubotu2> Launchpad bug 33430 in Bazaar "Lack of cascading configs cause push to obscure directory settings" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/33430
<CyrusYzGTt> yao_ziyuan§ 不用登录吧
<yao_ziyuan> CyrusYzGTt: 要的
<CyrusYzGTt> 算了，不给 vote了，，我继续围观
<yao_ziyuan> CyrusYzGTt: 快投下您神圣的一票！
<imtxc> 安装一个gtkqq  结果  zlib的版本太底
<CyrusYzGTt> yao_ziyuan§ 给帐号密码。我就投。。
<imtxc> 怎么办啊…………
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ 自己安装了 进 /usr/local等源里升级再 rm -fr /usr/local
<yao_ziyuan> CyrusYzGTt: 一个帐号只能投一次，我已经投了，你要我给你注册一个帐号么？
<yao_ziyuan> CyrusYzGTt: 那你得给我你的 email 密码。。
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt: ………………
<CyrusYzGTt> yao_ziyuan§ 嗯，，
<CyrusYzGTt> yao_ziyuan§ ..不给 密码
<yao_ziyuan> 不过你提醒了我一件事：我有 3 个 gmail 帐号。。
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ 这是解决办法和善后处理
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 我需要用于WPA2无线安全认证中EAP（PEAP）的相关证书如何从win导出？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359381 上网需要WPA2的EAP（PEAP）认证，需要证书我已经查看过了有大约4种证书是学校安装的。我想导出然后到linux下安装。可是我新加坡的同学也这样试过（他也是ubuntu）他说他一下午也没搞定 …
<CyrusYzGTt> yao_ziyuan§ ..
<yao_ziyuan> 不过它们名字太像，会被识破的。
<CyrusYzGTt> yao_ziyuan§ 我觉得一个都烦了
<jiero> 讨厌。
<yao_ziyuan> 有一次在 G+ 上玩 Zombie Lanes，于是自己再申请了几个 gmail 帐号用来互助
<CyrusYzGTt> yao_ziyuan§ 找 roylez adam8157_away  alvin_rxg 他们些论文用过，我是 辍学后才知道有 wiki的
<jiero> roylez_ 乐乐 ban了我吧
<CyrusYzGTt> yao_ziyuan§ ,,奸诈
<yao_ziyuan> CyrusYzGTt: 你怎么辍学了。。
<CyrusYzGTt> yao_ziyuan§ 每个月要交 240，，还有 15块的教室清洁费
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 交不起，所以你退学了。。。
<snugglecat> yao_ziyuan, 中国人投什么票。
<snugglecat> yao_ziyuan, 投票是落后， 未开化的行为
<snugglecat> yao_ziyuan, 我们可是生活在共产主义阳光下的花朵， 不需要投票
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<eter_faith> /join/#zypeh
<snugglecat> yao_ziyuan, 一切都要老大哥为我们安排
<snugglecat> yao_ziyuan, 一切都有老大哥为我们安排
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 对不。 我们都在 主席的 怀抱中过着幸福快乐的生活
<imtxc> 请问大家ASF 格式的声音 是怎么解决的呢
<gebjgd> imtxc: 没有过asfd的格式
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 嗯嗯，，
<roylez_> snugglecat: .
<snugglecat> :)
<imtxc> gebjgd: 严奶奶的视频听不见声音…………
<yao_ziyuan> snugglecat: 让中文维基可以制作电子书，将使我们更好地唱读讲传主席的伟大思想！
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<snugglecat> yao_ziyuan, 那是老大哥决定的。 老大哥不给你这个功能， 你如何胆敢通过投票让他就范
<snugglecat> yao_ziyuan, 你是老大哥谁啊
<snugglecat> yao_ziyuan, 你要挟老大哥么。
<snugglecat> 来人， 把 yao_ziyuan 给办了
<yaosong> 谁知道linxu下的date -d 相当于aix下的什么命令啊
<yaosong> 知道的哄一句
<snugglecat> 不知道的哪一句
<jiero> gebjgd: 谁？
<jiero> 投票啥的是懦夫。
<yaosong> date -d表示什么
<snugglecat> yaosong, date -h 看得到帮助么
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 有一个不看帮助的， 我已经说他了
<yaosong> 我知道看帮助
<yaosong> 。。
<snugglecat> yaosong, :)
<yao_ziyuan> snugglecat: 你搞错了，投票是为了让 mediawiki 的开发人员更快的处理这个 bug
<yao_ziyuan> 方法就是：请大家到以下网址，在 Importance 一栏，点击右边的 "(vote)"，给这个 bug report 的重要性投票。 https://bugzilla.wikimedia.org/show_bug.cgi?id=33430
<lubotu2> bugzilla.wikimedia.org bug 33430 in Collection ""Create a book" and "Download as PDF" don't wrap Chinese or Japanese lines" [Major,New: ]
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS*  Bug 33430 – "Create a book" and "Download as PDF" don't wrap Chinese or Japanese lines
<lubotu2> Launchpad bug 33430 in Bazaar "Lack of cascading configs cause push to obscure directory settings" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/33430
<rock_> 小白报道，能不能帮忙解决个问题。mplayer能播音频但不能播视频
<rock_> 以前能播的
<snugglecat> yao_ziyuan, 知道， 我说反话的
<cleamoon> rock_: 设置播放驱动
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, maya 没来， 你就哭去吧
<jiero> snugglecat: 猫猫。
<jiero> snugglecat: 我要去赚钱了。。。讨厌。
<rock_> 如何设置播放驱动啊?我刚接触ubuntu
<jiero> rock_: 不需要设置的，我从没设置过。
<rock_> 那怎么解决呢？
<NoIE> rock_: 播放什么？
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat: 喵喵， 求画像
<jiero> snugglecat: 喵喵。去和 shellex互相画，让我们看看你们两个。
<snugglecat> Jagdwurst, 没时间呢， 这几天忙着找工作的事情
<snugglecat> jiero, .....
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat: 等过了年再找吧。现在外企都放了假
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat: 多休息休息
<snugglecat> Jagdwurst, 不找外企。 着本地的
<CyrusYzGTt> yao_ziyuan§ yaosong 你的 MJ？？
<snugglecat> 问一个问题， 我抓网站的内容到本地中管理。 第一次打开该怎么处理。 修改过的没问题， 修改未更新的都是在本地中。
<Jagdwurst> ?
<snugglecat> 单人的也没问题， 直接处理本机内容就可以。 但是多人处理的则有问题。 因为我第一次打开，不知道是否别人已经修改过
<Jagdwurst> 用版本管理啊..
<roylez_> zhan: goagent最舒服还是 http 模式配ipv6
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 哼哼，， 淫娃在不在关吾何事
<snugglecat> Jagdwurst, 是我的内容管理， 有点类似版本控制。 atomPub 协议有一个 etag 来控制， 如果别人已经修改过的， 本地内容的 etag 和远端的不同，则会返回错误。
<imadper> 有做数据挖掘的吗? 给推荐本入门书呗~
<snugglecat> Jagdwurst, 但问题是， 第一次抓取时没有这个 etag。 虽然读取一次可以获得。
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat: 那即使别人改过，不是还要用人肉合并?
<CyrusYzGTt> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzM3ODU0NTU2.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址吆? 鼠、鸡 胚胎肢芽鞘的发育（研究食品添加剂、防腐剂的毒性） - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<snugglecat> 问题是第一次都必须读取读取一次来获得这个 etag 值， 但感觉非常恶心， 毕竟网站的内容已经抓取到本地了， 还得重抓一次。 如果限定单人的， 也没问题。 不会出现那个问题
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat: 为啥不用版本管理的工具?
<snugglecat> Jagdwurst, 如果用版本管理工具就没我的项目了啊
<jiero> snugglecat: 你。。。儿子？
<snugglecat> Jagdwurst, 我的个人项目，是离线内容管理程序。 通过 atomPub
<snugglecat> 发布协议
<snugglecat> Jagdwurst, 我的个人项目，是离线内容管理程序。 通过 atomPub 发布协议发布内容的。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 11.10的托盘被我搞没了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359383 呜呜，求解啊。。。。。。 输入法什么的都没托盘那里的标志了。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 chole — 2011-12-30 19:18
<MaskRay> 这个项目有一年多了吧
<snugglecat> jiero, 我个人项目
<jiero> 是啊。我知道。
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 没啥用处
<snugglecat> MaskRay, 是啊， 改了很多。 和之前基本不能兼容了
<jiero> gebjgd: 偏执狂就让他们行动吧。
<snugglecat> gebjgd, :)
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat: 发布神马内容？
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 黄色网站内容
<snugglecat> Jagdwurst, 博客， 也可以通过 atomPub 协议 发布 google许多 应用程序， 例如日历， 电子表格。 貌似google的word文档不支持atomPub。 还有很多 google 都支持
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 成人视频啥的
<snugglecat> Jagdwurst, 管理一些网站的内容。 和 cms 一样的功能， 只不过是离线的
<jiero> snugglecat: 离线管理网站？
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat: 那和 "抓网站的内容到本地中管理" 有啥关系?
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat: 那些“网站” 不是你的?
<snugglecat> 是啊。 内容在本机操作， 在需要发布时发布。
<snugglecat> 是我的啊
<Jagdwurst> 哦
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 你又在宣传你的产品？？
<snugglecat> 当然也可以设置成在线发布，即一保存就发布，删除即从远端删除。
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 不是， 问问题呢
<Jagdwurst> 没明白现在问题出在哪...
<Jagdwurst> 举个具体的例子?
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 为么不设计为可以离线修改假定发布，，当下次联网再发布网上，
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat: 就是说你保存了以后不会自动发布?
<snugglecat> 就是， 内容已经抓取在本机上了。 如果是多人共同管理一个网站的话， 我打开一个本地保存的内容，可能不是最新的版本。 有可能其他人已经将修改过的内容已经发布过去了。 但我得到的还是之前抓取到本机的旧内容
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 基本意思就是酱紫啊。 就是不能保证是最新的
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat: 不是那些分布式的版本管理系统都这样的吗
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat: 有网络了再抓下来，或者 push 之前 merge 一下
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ..好吧，，不说，，
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat: 每个终端用同一棵版本树，互相同歩
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat:  同歩的时候解决冲突
<snugglecat> Jagdwurst, 有个 etag 值可以判断本机内容和远端内容是否一致， 问题是标准的 atomPub 协议第一次抓取时没有这个 etag 的值。 必须单个内容重新读取一次才能获得这个内容对应的 etag
<snugglecat> 你是说同不是在发布后在远端解决冲突???
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat: 这个 etag 是 atom 协议约定的？ 还是自己生成的?
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 应该设定机制，当修改冲突，就需要 最高修改或者发邮件公开讨论由讨片选出合适内容发布
<snugglecat> 你是说发布后在远端解决冲突???
<snugglecat> etag 是 atomPub 约定的， 但不是必须的
<snugglecat> wordpress 的 atompub 支持就没这个。 google 的有
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat:  先和远端同歩， 如果有异，在本地上传之前合并掉
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ 铃音姐
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你等到了
<snugglecat> Jagdwurst, atomPub 的做法是先和远端的验证 etag， etag 不一致 则返回错误， 通过客户端下载远端内容， 在本地合并再发布
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat: 是，我就是这个意思
<jiero> 新年快乐。
<jiero> 大家
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat: 你是说本地不一定有 etag?
<snugglecat> Jagdwurst, 但问题是，第一次整个内容抓取内容没有对应 的 etag， 必须每个 内容读取一次才有 etag
<snugglecat> 必须每个内容重读一次才有
<jiero> 好玩的一堆视频送给想要看能够看的人们。 http://animal.discovery.com/videos/river-monsters-most-dangerous/
<kk> jiero,啥网址吆? Most Dangerous River Monsters : Videos : Animal Planet
 * CyrusYzGTt 我有个问题，，为么木有人爆 pt网站的数据库。。
<snugglecat> 但我抓取整个内容的时候， 全部内容的副本就放在本地了， 每个内容必须再读取一次才能获得 etag 的值， 我感到比较恶心。
<snugglecat> 最好的时一致的话，不用抓取内容。 但现实是一致不一致都得都读两次
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat: 本地再读一次?
<Jagdwurst> 还是远程读一次?
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat: etag  完全包涵在 head 里吗? 还是 etag 的某部分或者 checksum 在 head 里?
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ..哪里有下载，我登录去下几部8GB一下的高清
<snugglecat> 每个内容都有一个 etag值的。 第一次，是整个内容抓取， 那时候各内容没有 etag。 每个内容必须重新读取一次才能获得这个内容当前的etag值
<CyrusYzGTt> ...不小心清空 屏幕了，，麻烦对我说话的再说一次。。
<Jagdwurst> CyrusYzGTt: gebjgd 说你坏话
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<snugglecat> etag 标准上是包含在 head 中。 google 的实现是第一次抓取时， 整个内容有一个 etag， 但每个内容还是没有
<snugglecat> google 的我还是搞不明白
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 不知道。。。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: piratebay？
<jiero> lainme 最近忙什么？
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ..不是 海盗湾都上不去，，
<snugglecat> etag 就是一个值。 每次抓取单个内容是，会有一个 etag， 第二次读取时在head包含这个值， 如果远端的 etag 一致，则不返回内容，只返回一个状态，告诉你本地的内容就是最新的， 不用再抓取
<lainme> jiero: research...
<snugglecat> 发布时提供这个 etag 时， 如果远端一致的，则正常处理， 返回一个新的etag。如果不一致，远端则不接受这个内容的提交，返回远端的 etag。 合并后附上远端提供的 etag 在上传
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 我说的是 国内的，，
<snugglecat> 基本就是这么个过程
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat: 你的意思是每次抓取 etag  , 然后和本地的 etag 比较?
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat: 抓个 etag 不就只要 head 就够了吗? 成本好像不高啊
<snugglecat> 问题是，整个内容抓取时，不管标准的还是 google 的，都没有单个内容的 etag。
<snugglecat> 问题是，整个内容抓取时，不管标准的还是 google 的，都没有单个内容的 etag。
<jiero> lainme: 到家了还继续？
<snugglecat> 无法提供 etag 来和服务器的比较。 必须完整抓取一次内容才能获得服务器的 etag 呢
<lainme> jiero: 已经回学校了
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat: 呃，你是说你写的只是个 client?  服务器端不归你写?
<jiero>  哦。这样。
<snugglecat> 本身有服务器， 但我也得支持 google, wordpress 的发布阿
<snugglecat> 自己的服务器可以实现抓取整个内容时， 每个内容都附上 etag值， 但 google, wordpress 相关的服务没法做呢
<alpha080> kill -9 firefox
<snugglecat> 本身有自己写的服务端
<Jagdwurst> ...那就做好后再去凑 google .. wordpress ...
<alpha080> jiong...
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat: 或者找个现成的开源项目参考一下
<snugglecat> 好吧。 但问题是 atomPub 的开源项目很少。
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat: 没有具体分析过案例，我对整个机制的细节不熟
<snugglecat> 貌似 atomPub 发布协议不大流行呢。 google 提供了些支持， 只要是用 gdata 的都是 atomPub
<snugglecat> Jagdwurst, 谢了。
<snugglecat> 我还是弄好自己服务端的支持， google, wordpress 恶心就让他恶心吧
<CyrusYzGTt> ...坚决不用 snugglecat 的 atomcat
<snugglecat> .......
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat: 还是找找看其它开源项目，说不定有啟发
<snugglecat> Jagdwurst, 问题是有标准在限制呢
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat: 说不定你我对标准没理解彻底
<snugglecat> 标准就是抓取整个内容时，就是不给你每个内容对应的etag
<snugglecat> 哦
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat: 看看他是怎样解决的.. https://github.com/lyokato/ruby-atomutil/blob/master/lib/atomutil.rb
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS*  lib/atomutil.rb at master from lyokato/ruby-atomutil - GitHub
<snugglecat> 有可能， 我英文不好。
<snugglecat> Jagdwurst, 谢了，我去看看
<snugglecat> 那看到的 etag 是通过 head 提供的。 这个解决不了这个问题。 比如第一次抓取整个内容， 有十个内容， 就算提供也只会有一个etag。
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat: 我看它还有一个时间: last_modified
<Jagdwurst> 还有一句  "Got Not-Modified response, but has no cache."
<snugglecat> 每个内容也有不同的 last_modified 阿。
<snugglecat> 第一次抓取的是个类似 rss 的内容集合， etag, 和 last_modified 是每个内容有各自的值。 标准上是抓取内容集合时， 不会为每个内容分配对应的值。
<snugglecat> 我去看看 google 的实现， 他和标准的有些区别， 可能上次我看漏了
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat: 那把每个内容都 head 一遍?  成本似乎也不高
<snugglecat> 哦。 但标准没有只 head 不抓的啊
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ google有个 googlecli的也可以发布博客 图片 。。的。。
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat: 那个 head 不是 http 的 head?
<snugglecat> 如果不提供 etag 就 get 的话， 服务端就认为你本机没有 cache。 就只会抓取，然后返回 服务器的 etag值，而不是紧紧请求 head。
<snugglecat> 只有第二次抓取或者发布提供上次抓取得到的 etag， 一致才不会整个内容下载
<snugglecat> 就是说 atomPub 标准不提供值获取 etag 而不获取内容的方法。 要不然可能我确实漏看了
<snugglecat> 我去看看 google 的 gdata 怎么解决这个问题，再重新看看 atomPub 协议
<user> 哈哈哈
<user> hello
<user> everyone
<kk> user, 好  ㍬ 
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ gdata + gcli也是方法。。你去看看
<user> 我来求救了
<snugglecat> 如果不提供 etag 就get 的话， 服务端会认为本机没有 cache， 但我之前整个集合抓取的时候已经有所有内容的 cache 了
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat: atompub 用的不是 http 吗？ 那样不就可以只取个 head ?
<user> 请问ubuntu.com/shop里面的衣服怎么买得到啊
<alvin_rxg> Title: Error | Ubuntu
<snugglecat> 是 http
<user> 请问ubuntu.com/shop里面的衣服怎么买得到啊
<alvin_rxg> Title: Error | Ubuntu
<user> 请问ubuntu.com/shop里面的衣服怎么买得到啊
<user> 好好看啊
<snugglecat> Jagdwurst, 哦， 我现在有点明白了， 我去实验下
<dongfengweixiao> 今天fedora和arch那边都没什么人说话
<dongfengweixiao> 我来这边先跟你们扯淡会
 * dongfengweixiao 大笑
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<user> ...
<snugglecat> Jagdwurst, 哦， google 的 gdata 抓取内容集合是是每个 内容 都包含的， 上次看漏了。 google 的 gdata 没问题了， wordpress 就让他恶心吧
<snugglecat> 我去看看单独请求 head 看看
<dongfengweixiao> 不知道你们有谁知道如何联系gnome-shell的上游??
<user> T_T
<user> le: Error | Ubuntu
<user> 请问ubuntu.com/shop里面的衣服怎么买得到啊
<alvin_rxg> Title: Error | Ubuntu
<dongfengweixiao> Title: Error | Ubuntu为什么总是报错?
<user> 我发的
<dongfengweixiao> 哦
<dongfengweixiao> 我还以为是出错了
<user> 请问ubuntu.com/shop里面的衣服怎么买得到啊
<alvin_rxg> Title: Error | Ubuntu
<user> 哈哈哈
<kk> alvin_rxg: .. ..
<jiero_> user: 买不到阿。可惜。
<user> jiero_   为什么啊
<user> jiero_   不卖给个人的吗
<yappy> 想动手修修 vimperator, 但不知道如何着手……
<jiero_> user: 只要你肯付钱就给你。
<dongfengweixiao> `````````````````
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋，皈依吧 http://gd.qq.com/a/20111230/000020.htm#p=9
<kk> roylez_,啥网址吆? 苦行僧9年朝拜10万里路 三步一跪过惠东_大粤网_腾讯网
<namoamitabuddha> 装Debian提示: 缺失的固件文件XXX.fw, 怎么处理
<namoamitabuddha> 我已经按照 http://www.debian.org/releases/stable/i386/ch06s04.html.zh_CN 说的, 把那些文件搞在/firmware里面了
<kk> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: 6.4. 加载缺失的固件
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 去下载
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 我已经按照那里面要求放在/firmware了
<namoamitabuddha> 虽然有些情况下固件可以从硬盘的某个分区加载，但常用的方法是从移动的介质，比如软盘或 U 盘加载固件。固件文件或者软件包必须放在该介质文件系统的根目录，或者名为 /firmware 的目录下。推荐的文件系统是 FAT，它是安装过程最初阶段最可能支持的文件系统。
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: 放在优盘根目录就行
<user> jiero_ help me!please
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: u盘里
<jiero_> user: what I can help?
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 放在/firmware不行?
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 之后安装的时候会自动读取
<user> jiero_ help me!please我不会英文
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: 优盘的firmware目录就可以
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 我的确啊
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: 什么文件系统
<jiero_> user 。。。是吗。。。你还没初中么。。。
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: ext4
<user> jiero_ 帮我买两件回来
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: ext4不行
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 要啥
<jiero_> user: 没钱。
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 为啥hd-media可以从ext4读取iso文件
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 那要转成啥?
<user> jiero_ 帮我买两件回来,我有钱送你一件
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: ext2/3行么? 我做一次tune2fs试试
<jiero_> user: 算了，交易不成。
<user> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzM3ODM1NDE2.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址吆? 【七印部落】原来如此系列 03 密码安全 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<dongfengweixiao> gebjgd: hi
<snugglecat> Jagdwurst, head 还真的没想到。 但有个问题, head 是请求 get, post, put, 还是 delete 的啊
<snugglecat> 不同的 method 返回不同的 http head 阿
<gebjgd> dongfengweixiao: 看来你不经常在这里
<Jagdwurs1> snugglecat: 如果是我，先试 get
<snugglecat> atomPub 除了 head 外的 method 都用了
<snugglecat> 就单独没提 head 的
 * Jagdwurs1 洗澡去...
<snugglecat> 好吧
<snugglecat> 谢谢了
<dongfengweixiao> 是,我不经常在,实际上,我对deb系的很不感冒,我喜欢rpm,但是无奈于rpm包粗鲁的依赖,后来我偶然的使用了arch,就喜欢上了它.
<yappy> ls
<yappy> 想为firefox写插件，该从哪里入手？
<dongfengweixiao> 了解html语言
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: 刚不在 ext4确实不行的
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 那ext2/3呢
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: 可以
<roylez_> adam8157: 又不理我
<adam8157> roylez_: .
<kennyluck> 請問有誰知道哪裡有 RFC3986（URI）的中文版嗎？
<roylez_> adam8157: goagent + ipv6 最可靠了
<adam8157> roylez_: - -
<roylez_> adam8157: 不用ipv6，我这里被卡的死死的
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: tune2fs能转化么? 我刚才搜索了下, 只看见ext2,3 -> 4的, 反过来的没看见
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: 不可以反过来
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 那我要复制所有文件出来了吧?
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: 你说呢?
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 看来降级往往是不能完成的
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: reiserfs -> ext 也是不行的十八
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: 当然
<namoamitabuddha> 不知道现在reiserfs是否成熟
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt,
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: ext3可以是吧? 那我用ext3, 这个有Journal, 比较保险
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: yep
<dongfengweixiao> reiserfs,不知道现在的grub是不是依旧不能引导它
<namoamitabuddha> grub一般都扔到ext2吧
<yappy> 视频聊天时对方听到我的声音含混不清，不知从何入手去解决
<gebjgd> dongfengweixiao: reiserfs随便引导
<dongfengweixiao> grub已经支持了?
<gebjgd> dongfengweixiao: 支持很久了
<dongfengweixiao> 是么?
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 以前都是装好之后aptitude安装firmware的
<dongfengweixiao> 我一直都不知
<gebjgd> dongfengweixiao: 公司的机器一直用
<dongfengweixiao> 要是可以,那我现在就转/
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 现在reiserfs在kernel里面是EXPERIMENTAL还是去掉了
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: 那个也要再装
<dongfengweixiao> 你确定是grub而不是grub2
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 哦
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 一直在.
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 我说实验性的标志有没有去掉
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: 不影响安装的话现在就不用管了
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 不记得了.我又不用reiser
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 我搞错了, btrfs
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 现在糊涂的很
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 我正在btrfs
<yappy> ls
<adam8157> roylez_: http://www.qiushibaike.com/new2/article/2208328#qiushi_comments_2208328
<kk> adam8157,啥网址吆? 糗事#2208328
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助， windows7 VM机中安装64bit linux出问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359386 我的cpu 是i7-2600K的，我在64bit windows7中的VM虚拟机中安装64bit 的linux出现错误，（错误提示：this kernel require an x86-64 cpu, but only detected an i686 cpu），我不知道哪里出错了，紧急求助各位大侠，我在VM中安32bit linux一点问题没有 …
<roylez_> adam8157: ..
<tenzu> 求北京天津靠谱订票...
<adam8157> tenzu: 去哪?
<roylez_> tenzu: ....
<cfy> ofan: 服务器地址多少？
<tenzu> adam8157: 西安
<cfy> adam8157: æ·¡æ·¡
<cfy> roylez_: 主席好
<gebjgd> tenzu: 这大冷天去北京天津?
<roylez_> tenzu: 这个直接过去买不就得了，那么多车
<tenzu> roylez_: 主席帮我刷票
<adam8157> tenzu: hah? 又去...
<cfy> ee不再啊
<tenzu> gebjgd: 从京津去西安
<adam8157> tenzu: 直接电话订票呗 现在又不紧张
<roylez_> tenzu: 你要去西安？
 * cfy ....没人理
<adam8157> tenzu: 你不会是回学校搞证明吧
<tenzu> roylez_: 天津订票点都说年前的订不了
<cfy> ofan: 在不？
<yappy> 感觉fedora 16的声音驱动乱，java 程序不发音，skype 自己的声音含混，有线电视卡不直接发音，该如何处理／
<yappy> 该如何处理？
<roylez_> tenzu: ...
<roylez_> tenzu: 去神码百姓网看看
<cfy> roylez_: 主席能看到我说话不。。。
 * tenzu 我要春节前回西安过年
<cfy> Kandu: .
<roylez_> cfy: 看不到
<cfy> roylez_: ....
<cfy> 好奇怪啊
<cfy> adam8157: æ·¡æ·¡
<cfy> ofan: 出来
<tenzu> 那个2货12306.cn还是可恶的ie only
<roylez_> tenzu: en...
<adam8157> tenzu: 不是啊... 我在我电脑上给别人订过
<user> 请问http://www.ubuntu.com/shop里面的衣服怎么买得到啊
<adam8157> tenzu: 要买几号的
<tenzu> adam8157: 22号过年?
<dongfengweixiao> 12306要导入证书
<adam8157> tenzu: 23初一
<tenzu> adam8157: 14-20号都行, 你能订到?
<adam8157> tenzu: 14号那会儿应该不忙吧 过几天打电话应该可以
<cfy> ....
<adam8157> tenzu: 我也正愁呢.
<adam8157> tenzu: http://www.95105105.com/a/xinwengonggao/2011/0620/63.html
<kk> adam8157,啥网址吆? 北京铁路局95105105电话订票系统正式开通_火车票预订网
<tenzu> adam8157: 网上只能提前10天, 恶心死了. 其他地方也不能预定
<adam8157> tenzu: 电话订票：预售期3-11天、起订时间9:00
<snugglecat> http://img02.markzhi.com:7777/m208317-1325059430538.gif
<adam8157> tenzu: http://www.95105105.com/
<kk> adam8157,啥网址吆? 95105105_火车票_12306_网上订票_电话订票_火车票订票电话_12306余票查询_票价查询_列车时刻表_流程_火车票预订网
<roylez_> tenzu: 找人代买 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac279804/
<Kandu> cfy: ..
<adam8157> tenzu: http://www.95105105.com/a/dingpiaozhinan/197.html
<kk> adam8157,啥网址吆? 火车票预售期和最新日期车票起订时间_火车票预订网
<tenzu> adam8157: 最终指向了12306.cn
<adam8157> tenzu: 电话嘛
<tenzu> roylez_: 不知道找谁呢, 愁死了
<roylez_> tenzu: .
<roylez_> tenzu: 刚回国水土不服，很快就好了...
<roylez_> tenzu: 猪猪别愁
<tenzu> roylez_: 7年没回家过年, 我都忘了还有春运这茬了
<ofan> cfy: 在了
<snugglecat> http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/64112046gw1dokkyf1bcnj.jpg
<snugglecat> 谁是奶瓶养大的
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<tenzu> roylez_: 我得找个武警去...
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac279781/
<kk> roylez_,啥网址吆? 郭德纲《人在江湖》 - AcFun.tv
<pocoyo> firefox 还真有点弱智啊。当自定义保存第三方cookie时 还必须要勾选 退出firefox 时，清除历史，否则的话就不能保存。。第三方cookie...
<roylez_> adam8157: 于谦还真像金正日
<pocoyo> 这是啥道理。
<adam8157> roylez_: 郭德纲像金正银
<snugglecat> 毛新宇 和 金正恩
<pocoyo> 为啥今天的 google 一直跳转到 google.com.hk ???
<alvin_rxg> Title: Google
<zhan> roylez_: 应该你像的
<CyrusYzGTt> 因为我今天用  google搜索  爱爱
<roylez_> zhan: .
<pocoyo> CyrusYzGTt: 你的google跳转不？
<CyrusYzGTt> pocoyo§ ,,木有，，我上 ssl的
<pocoyo> CyrusYzGTt: 什么 ssl
<CyrusYzGTt> pocoyo§ .. https
<CyrusYzGTt> pocoyo§ 加密搜索
<pocoyo> CyrusYzGTt: https://www.google.com 也是跳转 奇怪了。
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS*  Google
<CyrusYzGTt> pocoyo§ www替换成 en..什么的哪个单词
<pocoyo> 明白了。估计刚才误清空 cache 了。
<pocoyo> 把 goagent证书给弄没了中以。
<cfy> adam8157: 在？
<adam8157> cfy: .
<cfy> adam8157: 我想去rh....
<adam8157> cfy: 好啊
<cfy> adam8157: 你干啥的？我从现在开始学习。。。
<cfy> adam8157: 再学个一年，我觉得可以去了。。。
<adam8157> cfy: 你不大四了么
<cfy> adam8157: 大三
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 进去后 ，给我 寄送 几箱脆脆鲨
<adam8157> cfy: http://adam8157.info/blog/2011/10/redhat-kernel-qe-position/
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: RedHat招聘Kernel测试人员 at Adam's
<cfy> 需要有深厚的Kernel背景, 尤其是网络, 文件系统, 电源管理, 内存调度中的一个或多个方向.....
<jyf1987> adam8157: 需要多厚阿 两三层楼那么厚够不够？
<adam8157> cfy:  刷新
<adam8157> jyf1987: hah?
<roylez_> adam8157: 少林寺驻武当山办事处大神父王喇嘛
<cfy> adam8157: 然后卡住了。。
<jyf1987> adam8157: 我和 wind想周日去看看薇菜 不知道你有没有兴趣
<dongfengweixiao> 微菜?
<adam8157> jyf1987: wind?
<dongfengweixiao> 不是在rf么?
<jyf1987> 薇菜最近动手术
<jyf1987> 还在医院里
<dongfengweixiao> whois 微菜
<jyf1987> dongfengweixiao: microcai
<dongfengweixiao> 今天没有在irc中咯?
<cfy> adam8157: 怎么删除了一个？
<adam8157> cfy: 那个职位没了?
<jyf1987> adam8157: 怎么样
<cfy> adam8157: 我要去学习高级的。。。
<adam8157> jyf1987: 他前几天把我气到了
<dongfengweixiao> 我想要把
<dongfengweixiao> 没有人讨论就我一个人说有什么意思呢?
<jyf1987> adam8157: 杂？
<dongfengweixiao> 不过我还是把这个讨论放出来
<dongfengweixiao> 关于Gnome-shell的插件，不知道谁比较的了解的（关于i18n），不知道在制定Gnome-shell插件的时候，是不是考虑到了其发展的国际化。
<dongfengweixiao> 因为我发现现在插件的名字都是英文的（虽然部分的linux版本已经对其汉化，但是我想这个毕竟不是好办法），有的插件，看名字根本不能想到它的作用是什么。
<dongfengweixiao> 所以，假如现在的Gnome-shell插件，在描述中没有对插件名称实现i18n，并且不存在描述字段（最好也能支持i18n），很希望有谁能向Gnome提出。谢谢大家考虑。
<dongfengweixiao> 因为linux的发展伊始，主要都是英语国家在参与，所以很难注重国际化，这个也就导致了现在的很多的发行版的包介绍都缺失国际化。但是Gnome-shell的插件刚刚兴起，方兴未艾，我想，现在来做这个工作是很有必要的，并且是恰是时候。但是不知道谁知道这样的想法需要跟谁去提议？
<kk> dongfengweixiao:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<adam8157> jyf1987: 我找他帮忙 他调侃我
<CyrusYzGTt> dongfengweixiao§ ...你说错地方了，，这是 #ubuntu-cn
<CyrusYzGTt> dongfengweixiao§ 不是在 #fedora-zh 说这个么，怎么过来说了。。
<jyf1987> adam8157: 他前几天应该也在医院里 不过你有什么东西要他帮忙
<cfy> adam8157: 怎么具有深厚的kernel背景？
<cfy> adam8157: 我去找书看看。。。
<dongfengweixiao> 我有kernel详解
<dongfengweixiao> 2本书,一共2000多P
<dongfengweixiao> 以2.6解释的
<cfy> ofan: T_T
<cfy> ofan: twitter上不了。。。我试试fackbook
<dongfengweixiao> http://paste.ubuntu.com/787816/
<dongfengweixiao> twitter和fackbook都正常
<ofan> cfy: 设置dns
<dongfengweixiao> 只要修改hosts
<ofan> cfy: 用opendns
<pocoyo> cfy: 昨天我尝试破解失败了。
<dongfengweixiao> http://paste.ubuntu.com/787819/
<dongfengweixiao> 用这个脚本,下载hosts文件就OK了
<cfy> ofan: ip多少？
<cfy> pocoyo: 怎么会？
<dongfengweixiao> 记住以管理员权限运行
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 开机画面的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359391 请问怎么改开机画面啊，前一阵安装了kde桌面，然后以后开机就显示为kubuntu了，然后在把kde卸载了之后还是显示kubuntu，请问怎么改回来？或者说怎么改开机画面？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Guxen — 2011-12-30 21:18
<cfy> dongfengweixiao: 我要dns...
<cfy> ofan: 我搜到了
<dongfengweixiao> 修改hosts就已经OK了!
<dongfengweixiao> 或者你试试google的DNS:8.8.8.8
<ofan> 8.8.8.8已经被封了
<dongfengweixiao> 不是啊
<pocoyo> cfy: airodump-ng --ivs –w longas -c 6 wlan0  这个页面上 http://netsecurity.51cto.com/art/201105/264844_3.htm  给的例子， 但是截图上输的却是 airodump-ng --ivs –w longas -c 6 *mon0* 我迷惑了。
<dongfengweixiao> 我一直都是用的8.8.8.8
<dongfengweixiao> 因为学校的dns解析总是鼓掌
<imadper> of
<dongfengweixiao> 所以都是用的8.8.8.8
<cfy> pocoyo: 然后呢？
<imadper> ofan: 8888能用的
<pocoyo> cfy: 这个 wlan0 和 mon0 应该都可以吧。我用 airodump-ng 1.1 编译的。
<ofan> 学校里经常封888
<dongfengweixiao> 我的学校是封vpn
<imadper> ofan: 那就用学校的吧...
<Jagdwurs1> 202.101.176.37
<cfy> pocoyo: 然后呢？
<pocoyo> cfy: 我就想问你 mon0 是不是由 wlan0 虚拟出的 功能是不是一样？
<cfy> pocoyo: 你破解的呢？
<Jagdwurs1> 00 年那会儿常用的 dns ,至今还记得
<imadper> dongfengweixiao: 我们学校提供vpn...
<dongfengweixiao> 不管是收费的还是免费的,所有的vpn都用不了
<dongfengweixiao> 我们学校也提供vpn
<imadper> 8.8.4.8
<dongfengweixiao> 但是那个只是提供给在校外的学生使用学校的资源的
<imadper> 恩
<pocoyo> cfy: 还有一个是我记不全了。貌似就是 mon0 是在频道 -1 ， 然后 AP 是在频道 6 之类的。
<dongfengweixiao> 因为经常要去中国知网下载些文献
<cfy> pocoyo: 这个是reject时候要用到
<cfy> pocoyo: 哦。
<cfy> pocoyo: 破解wpa必须要获得握手包
<adam8157> jyf1987: 我这儿好的
<pocoyo> cfy: 对 我就是因为，那个频道不对 没有获取 握手包。
<cfy> pocoyo: 这样子啊？不是吧。应该不会的吧
<cfy> pocoyo: 你aircrack-ng longas，怎么显示的？
<pocoyo> cfy: 我这会没法试。你几点睡？一会我再走一遍。？
<adam8157> cfy: erc怎么切换频道的
<cfy> pocoyo: 你再走一遍？
<cfy> adam8157: 我是直接切换buffer的
<adam8157> cfy: 我是说切换标签
<cfy> adam8157: C-c C-b
<pocoyo> cfy: 我这会无线网卡用着呢。 一会我再试一次。 不过我这儿可用的ap 信号都不怎么好。感觉。
<cfy> pocoyo: 哦
<jyf1987> cfy: 额 是我要问你来着 你等我抓个图给你看
<cfy> jyf1987: ...
<cfy> roylez_: 主席
<cfy> roylez_: 你人工智能毕业没有？
<jyf1987> cfy: http://images.cjb.net/244f1.jpg   看这个 ， 我被 adam8157 开私聊多了个标签出来 聊天完我想关闭他 或者切到 左边来
<cfy> jyf1987: C-x 0隐藏当前的buffer
<roylez_> cfy: .
<cfy> jyf1987: C-x 0是delete window,如果你知道emacs术语的话
<jyf1987> cfy: 额 不能像vim一样 切来切去么
<cfy> jyf1987: 什么意思？
<cfy> jyf1987: C-x b嘛
<zhan> 不就是窗口切换么
<pocoyo> cfy: aireplay-ng -0 1 –a AP的mac -c 客户端的mac wlan0  #进行Deauth攻击加速破解过程。 走这步的时候 出现 mon0 is on channel -1, but the AP uses channel 9 的错误。
<cfy> roylez_: 毕业没有啊
<roylez_> cfy: 毕业了
<cfy> pocoyo: 明显你的驱动不好。不能deauth了
<roylez_> cfy: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac279880/
<kk> roylez_,啥网址吆? 你再说话?说啊?呸!滚! - AcFun.tv
<jyf1987> cfy: 我被他开私聊 屏幕上就有两个标签页了 焦点到右边去了 我想切回左边 但是不想关闭那个窗口
<cfy> jyf1987: C-x o
<cfy> roylez_: ....，假的吧
<cfy> roylez_: 证书呢/
<jyf1987> cfy: 你给我发个私聊信息看啊看
<roylez_> cfy: 不发证书了....
<cfy> roylez_: .............
<cfy> roylez_: 是不是你考试没及格
<cfy> roylez_: 那你学到啥了？跟我说话所
<cfy> roylez_: 那你学到啥了？跟我说说
<roylez_> cfy: 我专门去看了论坛好不好
<pocoyo> cfy: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/111384 当我开始第一步时 还出现这个信息。我不得不把这些全都 kill 掉。
<cfy> roylez_: 啊？
<zhan> 啥人工智能？
<cfy> pocoyo: 对，这些最好全部干掉
<roylez_> zhan: machine learning
<cfy> pocoyo: 你有别的设备么？
<cfy> roylez_: 主席学到啥了
<cfy> roylez_: 有linux kernel的深厚底子没？
<pocoyo> cfy: 没有啊。
<zhan> cfy: 你调戏主席，小心他kick你
<cfy> pocoyo: 那麻烦了
<pocoyo> cfy: 你指什么设备？
<cfy> zhan: 哪有调戏
<roylez_> cfy: linear regression/logistic regress/neural networks/support vector machine/principle component analysis ..  ... ....
<cfy> pocoyo: 别的无线设备，你不能把别人deauth,就只能等别人连接了。。。
<cfy> pocoyo: 你可以自己试试连接嘛
<cfy> roylez_: ... 这是目录？
<pocoyo> cfy: 啥意思？ 不明白。
<roylez_> cfy: 部分内容
<cfy> roylez_: ....
<cfy> roylez_: 感觉你没学到。。
<cfy> pocoyo: 就是握手嘛，只有在开始连接的时候才有的。
<roylez_> cfy: 作为一个phd，我放个屁都可以炸死你
<cfy> roylez_: T_T
<roylez_> zhan: 对不
<cfy> roylez_: 啥的phd?
<cfy> zhan又是谁？
<pocoyo> cfy: 先不管那个了，再请教一个问题。比如我这台无线网卡配置的是 ad-hoc 模式，手动分配的ip地址10.0.0.1，别人可不可以探测出我的 ip 地址？
<cfy> 也是phd?
<cfy> pocoyo: 应该可以吧，抓到包了以后，应该可以分析出来
<qinglingquan> fdisk 分区默认不是4k对齐的吗？
<zhan> cfy: 苦逼的人工智能在读 phd
<cfy> zhan: 你？
<pocoyo> cfy: 。。。 你分析过别的没有。
<cfy> pocoyo: 抓的包，至少是在ip协议以下吧
<cfy> pocoyo: 那应该含有的
<qinglingquan> cfy: pocoyo:了解不了解 fdisk 分区 4k扇区对齐?
<dongfengweixiao> 我看好一个ubuntu的软件,我如何下载到对应的源码?
<cfy> pocoyo: 我没有分析，我才是有的
<roylez_> zhan: 你玩机器人的？
<pocoyo> qinglingquan: 不了解。
<pocoyo> qinglingquan: 听都没有听过。
<qinglingquan> roylez_: 主席解答下:)
<zhan> roylez_: 我给机器人设计智能
<roylez_> zhan: neural networks？
<pocoyo> cfy: 你那个字典感觉不用真是浪费了。
<zhan> roylez_: 不是，knowledge representation
<roylez_> zhan: 好吧....不懂
<cfy> pocoyo: 呵呵
<zhan> 喔也，主席都不懂了
<pocoyo> cfy: 感觉还是 bt3里面的 自带的图形话破解工具比较傻瓜一点儿。
<roylez_> zhan: 准备好将来被我卖
<pocoyo> cfy: 我特想抓几个包来试试密码字典
<pocoyo> lol
<qinglingquan> pocoyo: 4k不对齐，不然磁盘写文件的时候慢，针对2011年1月后生产的一些硬盘。
<cfy> pocoyo: ....
<cfy> pocoyo: bt3可以用？
<zhan> roylez_: 你玩 wotson 么？
<cfy> pocoyo: 看来是驱动问题啊。可是设置字典的吧
<pocoyo> cfy: 原来 试过 wep 的成功过。不过我这儿信号不好只能勉强边上。
<zhan> roylez_: watson。。。 写错了
<cfy> pocoyo: wep是容易的
<jyf1987> cfy: 我今天早上还给你们发了一个文章 是老外讲wpa破解的
<cfy> jyf1987: 在哪里？shlug?
<jyf1987> 不是 就在 这频道里发的 我去shlug干嘛
<roylez_> zhan: 没
<cfy> jyf1987: 没看到？再发次？
<roylez_> zhan: 据说最近 hawking 的电脑要坏了，我考虑要不要建议公司把 hawking 接到watson上去
<zhan> 。。。
<roylez_> jyf1987: 那个只是走wps漏洞
<roylez_> zhan: http://www.theverge.com/2011/12/29/2668408/stephen-hawking-technical-assistant-speech-system
<kk> roylez_,啥网址吆? Stephen Hawking looking for technical assistant to help maintain and improve his speech system | The Verge
<roylez_> zhan: hawking 还在用winxp，早该升级了
<zhan> roylez_: watson 多半还是用统计的方式做的。
<roylez_> zhan: 不知道。google实时搜索关键字，“I am feeling lucky”？
<cfy> ....
<roylez_> zhan: http://cnbeta.com/articles/167595.htm
<cfy> roylez_: 主席，你是啥的phd?
<kk> roylez_,啥网址吆? 霍金寻找私人助手_cnBeta 人物_cnBeta.COM
<roylez_> zhan: 英国的收入真心低
<zhan> cfy: 主席貌似学物理的
<cfy> roylez_: 物理？！
<roylez_> cfy: me
<cfy> roylez_: 主席物理啊。。。。
<roylez_> cfy: 我说了me了
<cfy> roylez_: me?
<cfy> roylez_: me是啥？
<roylez_> cfy: mechanical engineering
<cfy> roylez_: 好犀利啊
<roylez_> cfy: http://cnbeta.com/articles/167577.htm
<kk> roylez_,啥网址吆? 黑客团对索尼发下最后通牒 网络大战一触即发_警告!_cnBeta.COM
<cfy> roylez_: ...
<roylez_> cfy: 又有戏看
<cfy> roylez_: 怎么转行了？
<zhan> roylez_: 这助理也就是个修理工？
<cfy> roylez_: 我要写建立，我能说我认识主席么。。。
<roylez_> zhan: 不知道，但是我奇怪这么点钱，还不如挟持hawking来得快
<zhan> roylez_: 哈哈。
<roylez_> cfy: 我转行？
<tenzu> 跟civil engineering沾边的都是苦逼
<roylez_> cfy: 本科物理，博士机械，博士后生物，工作在IT，自修过金融，你说我干哪行的？
<roylez_> tenzu: 这个我知道
<zhan> 牛逼
<roylez_> tenzu: civil和bio都是渣
<roylez_> zhan: 其实我应该是骗子和忽悠专业的
<tenzu> roylez_: bio好歹还能骗点钱花, civil的是彻底嘛都没有啊
<kk> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 我有一堆ROM不知到用什么模拟器 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359395 这堆ROM的后缀是SMD。应该用什么模拟器？？？ 是不是MD？？ 要用什么模拟器才可以？？ 叫什么名？要添加什么源，可以详细说明吗？？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 huoteihj — 2011-12-30 22:00
<cfy> roylez_: ......
<cfy> roylez_: 生物啥学位？
<roylez_> cfy: 博士后，临时工
<cfy> roylez_: ...主席太nb了。。。。。
<cfy> roylez_: 偶像啊
<Colin-shzsc> 居然连浏览器的缓存都可能泄漏用户访问过的网站，而且这问题不是一天两天了，因为它根本就不是技术上的缺陷……
<cfy> roylez_: 给张图像
<cfy> roylez_: 给张近照
<roylez_> cfy: 要我踢你不？
<cfy> roylez_: 我要作为桌面背景
<cfy> 然后激励自己
<cfy> roylez_: .....
<cfy> roylez_: 不要
<roylez_> zhan: 鲇博士想踢 cfy 玩玩不？
<Colin-shzsc> 微博上看到的，通过判断页面载入的时间就有可能推测出用户访问过的网站……
<zhan> roylez_: 他又没调戏我
<cfy> 乐乐。。。
<roylez_> tenzu: 猪僵尸想踢 cfy 玩玩不？
<tenzu> 这样?
<ofan> 乐乐？
<roylez_> tenzu: 受过高等教育的人就是明白
<tenzu> ofan: 主席名讳是不能叫的
<ofan> lol
<pocoyo> tenzu: 你把 cfy 踢了。。。
<pocoyo> 晕死。
<roylez_> pocoyo: 你找他还是可以 /msg 的
<ofan> pocoyo: 是不是感觉很无助
<zhan> 会回来的吧
<pocoyo> ofan: 正想问 他点事。
<tenzu> 怎么还没回来?
<roylez_> pocoyo: 开小窗
<zhan> 生气了
<ofan> 一脚踹沟里了
<roylez_> ofan: 真掉沟里了
<zhan> 应该在服务器上，不在频道里面而已
<roylez_> zhan: phd都应该有op
<roylez_> tenzu: 下一个发展的应该是 lainme
<tenzu> roylez_: 我看她真的会念个phd
<zhan> 。。。
<zhan> phd 很苦逼啊
<roylez_> tenzu: 囡囡蛮单纯的
<tenzu> roylez_: 这就是你稀饭她的原因
<roylez_> zhan: 在国内念苦，外面还是不怎么操心的
<roylez_> tenzu: 寻开心而已，就俩妹子。 Destine 又不常来
<zhan> 那确实
<pocoyo> roylez_: 不要忘记您是有lp的人。
<tenzu> roylez_: 悦姐天天挂gtalk, 不过不怎么说话
<roylez_> pocoyo: 快离的人
<roylez_> pocoyo: banban也是phd吗？
<tenzu> roylez_: 是...
<roylez_> tenzu: 这个也不来冒泡的
<pocoyo> roylez_: 。。。还有隐情啊。
<tenzu> roylez_: 人家和del同时归隐了
<roylez_> tenzu: ........
<roylez_> tenzu: 跟后代君
<tenzu> roylez_: del直接是消失了, 论坛里辞了版主职务后就再没见过人
<roylez_> tenzu: ....
<roylez_> tenzu: 搞不懂
<pocoyo> tenzu: 有马甲。
<roylez_> tenzu: 这版主又没有人数限制。我一个月也不上几次论坛，也挂着啊
<zhan> 被外星人绑架了
<pocoyo> roylez_: banban的新lg.
<tenzu> roylez_: 我最近也没怎么去论坛了, 没心思灌水
<tenzu> pocoyo: 你知道他的马甲?
<jyf1987> roylez_: 你去论坛做啥
<roylez_> tenzu: ....
<roylez_> tenzu: 你也不灌了，那就ee在那里刷经验了
<roylez_> jyf1987: 上班没事做就看看...
<tenzu> roylez_: 因为我有很多别的事情可以做. 灌水那都是寂寞了才干的事
 * tenzu 觉得神才是最寂寞的
<jyf1987> tenzu: 她都有小baby了
 * zhan 同意
<tenzu> jyf1987: 所以白天上班更寂寞, 灌水混时间
<roylez_> tenzu: 神也是奇怪的家伙，有老婆还12点在聊天室里吹牛
<iGoogle> 你们就知道灌水。不知道帮助别人的。
<roylez_> jyf1987: banban？
<zhan> 哈哈
<roylez_> iGoogle: ....
<tenzu> 纳尼, 神冒出来了
<jyf1987> roylez_: 说明他们夫妻之间...
<roylez_> iGoogle: 你是不是 highlight 了 神 了？
<cfy> roylez: 主席你太nb了。。。
<zhan> 哪里来的？
<cfy> roylez_: 我有压力
<cfy> iGoogle: 是phd么？
<roylez_> cfy: .
<roylez_> cfy: 你肥来啦？
<cfy> roylez_: 我还是去#gentoo-cn,等我有了深厚的kernel背景我再回来lol
<cfy> iGoogle: ee
<iGoogle> 打到phd
<tenzu> cfy: 你肥来啦?
<cfy> 看来ee不是phd
<roylez_> cfy: 说过这周我不再踢你的，我讲信用的
<cfy> tenzu: ...
<cfy> roylez_: - -!
<zhan> bs ee
<cfy> roylez_: 你。。。。
<roylez_> cfy: tenzu zhan roylez lainme banban 都是phd
<roylez_> cfy: 以后记得绕行
<tenzu> 233
<jyf1987> cfy: adam8157 他们那只要 两三层楼那么厚的kernel 背景 你怕啥
<tenzu> adam8157: 你买的那个mini router多少钱来着?
<roylez_> tenzu: 我50给他的
<adam8157> tenzu: 京东上80+
<tenzu> roylez_: adam8157 ...
<tenzu> adam8157: 我上次从你那儿买的鼠标和路由都被大姨子霸占了, nnd
<adam8157> tenzu: ...
<roylez_> adam8157 tenzu ....
<roylez_> adam8157: 你俩啥时候做买卖了？
<roylez_> tenzu: http://www.smzdm.com/tenda-tenda-mini-wireless-router-a5-59.html
<kk> roylez_,啥网址吆? 什么值得买 » Tenda 腾达 迷你无线路由器 A5　59元包邮
<adam8157> roylez_: 我不用鼠标 想换小路由 就出给教授了
<tenzu> roylez_: 阿当上次卖路由和鼠标, 我收的
<roylez_> adam8157: ...
<Colin-shzsc> 怎么忽然又想起上海的移动电视上面那个“你设了吗”的广告……不过这个已经改掉了
<roylez_> tenzu: 你大姨子谁啊，怎么老抢你家的东西...
<tenzu> 早知道我离开新加坡之前让她们给我买apple那个迷你路由了, nnd 鬼迷心窍要了个magic mouse
<tenzu> roylez_: 就是我老婆的姐姐呗
<gebjgd> tenzu: 你离开坡国了?
<roylez_> tenzu: http://www.360buy.com/product/426281.html
<kk> roylez_,啥网址吆? 【迅捷FW150RM】迅捷（FAST）FW150RM 150M迷你型无线路由器 【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<gebjgd> tenzu: 当海龟了?
<tenzu> gebjgd: 嗯嗯, 彻底离开了
<roylez_> tenzu: 这东西最适合ipad了，其他没想到
<gebjgd> tenzu: 为毛?
<gebjgd> tenzu: 不是都在坡国工作了么
<gebjgd> tenzu: 干嘛不继续工作下去
<tenzu> roylez_: 手机嘛
<adam8157> roylez_: +86后头的区号就不用0了?
<tenzu> gebjgd: 不是个长久工作. 所以回国了
<roylez_> adam8157: 不用
<iGoogle> adam8157: .
<jyf1987`> tenzu: 估计还是破国那phd没啥优越性
<iGoogle> 机械 phd
<roylez_> tenzu: 临时工做腻了，我能理解
<tenzu> jyf1987`: 本来就没优越性
<tenzu> roylez_: 还没腻, 不过不想干了
<jyf1987`> tenzu: 所以想回国来充一充
<iGoogle> 疼疼是啥phd
<gebjgd> tenzu: 你也要感受海龟大潮了
<tenzu> gebjgd: 我找到了工作, 在等学位认证和入职手续
<iGoogle> 海龟能骗钱，搞项目的
<tenzu> iGoogle: 回禀神, civil engineering, structure and mechanics
<pocoyo> iptables -A INPUT -s 10.0.0.3 -i wlan0 -j ACCEPT   是不是wlan0 只接收 10.0.0.3的包？ 其余的全部丢弃？
<iGoogle> 这么长啊
<gebjgd> tenzu: 在哪儿找到了?
<gebjgd> tenzu: 西安?
<tenzu> gebjgd: 天津大学, 讲师
<gebjgd> tenzu: 天大.误人子弟啊
<gebjgd> tenzu: 好差事
<iGoogle> gebjgd: ..
<adam8157> roylez_: 刚换了点亚马逊中国的电子券
<gebjgd> tenzu: 就是收入差点
<roylez_> adam8157: .
<jyf1987`> tenzu: 你做啥课程的僵尸？
<iGoogle> tenzu: 意思是，以后去天津，有地方吃住了？
<tenzu> gebjgd: 不在乎收入了, 早点回来生娃是重点
<gebjgd> tenzu: 给我寄点东北角的炸糕
<adam8157> roylez_: 你们用这个不? https://www.globoforce.net/
<iGoogle> phd也要生娃的啊
<tenzu> jyf1987`: 不知道, 还没入职. 我到现在连工资都不知道
<tenzu> iGoogle: 我先去长沙吃死你
<CyrusYzGTt> 围观 phd//
<tenzu> gebjgd: 耳朵眼儿炸糕好吃么? 我觉得比西安的差远了
<roylez_> adam8157: cert不对，打不开
<jyf1987`> tenzu: 工资没谈妥 你这么急忙来干嘛
 * pocoyo 说 gebjgd 吃什么，我也要吃什么。
<iGoogle> tenzu: 你错了。你应该先在外面混几年，再回去，吹嘘资本就有了。不会连工资都不知道
<tenzu> jyf1987`: 生娃啊
<adam8157> roylez_: s去掉呗
<jyf1987`> tenzu: 生娃也可以接去破国生阿
<tenzu> jyf1987`: 我老婆不出来
<pocoyo> 拜神拜主席 拜大仙 求答案 iptables -A INPUT -s 10.0.0.3 -i wlan0 -j ACCEPT   是不是wlan0 只接收 10.0.0.3的包？ 其余的全部丢弃？
<pocoyo> tenzu: 你不行吧
<iGoogle> 坡国，不知道啥政策。医疗方面的优惠
<pocoyo> 拜神拜主席 拜大仙 求答案
<pocoyo>  iptables -A INPUT -s 10.0.0.3 -i wlan0 -j ACCEPT   是不是wlan0 只接收 10.0.0.3的包？ 其余的全部丢弃？
<roylez_> pocoyo: 不知道.....
<jyf1987`> tenzu: 那回来也是一样 难道你老婆还认纬度生娃？
<iGoogle> pocoyo: iptables搞不清，自己查就是。
<roylez_> pocoyo: 我抄来的，何必那么认真
<pocoyo> iGoogle: 能确定 我跑这问啥。
<tenzu> jyf1987`: 她是不乐意去坡国, 嫌那地方太小
<roylez_> pocoyo: 都有密码了，何必写死ip
<roylez_> tenzu: 都是女人坑的
<gebjgd> tenzu: 你是天津人?
<iGoogle> 网上多。都是抄而已。没道理不行。 pocoyo
<gebjgd> tenzu: 你老婆也是天津人?
<pocoyo> roylez_: 被人破解了呢 防止 cfy 这样的人。
<jyf1987`> tenzu: 吓， 天津能大到哪里去？ 真是没见过市面阿 有机会一定要带她去一趟国际大都市 铁岭走走
<pocoyo> iGoogle: 这个我自己写的。 不知道是不是这个意思。感觉像。
<roylez_> tenzu: 我有个香港的师兄，就是因为女人不愿意跟着去新加坡、法国、浙江大学，最后还是离婚
<roylez_> pocoyo: 没事的，全中国没几个cfy这样的好事者
<iGoogle> pocoyo: 应该找一个经常搞的，来教你。我不写这的
<pocoyo> roylez_: 有个别就够了 没准哪天出来 XXOO 的密码泄露多麻烦。
<tenzu> gebjgd: 我西安的
<iGoogle> 找it
<roylez_> pocoyo: 瞎操心
<gebjgd> tenzu: 你老婆是天津的?
<iGoogle> tenzu: 咋又西安了
<tenzu> roylez_: 当初我也觉得出国好, 现在觉得还是回国舒服
<gebjgd> tenzu: 你这还是倒插门了.还不如留在坡国呢
<tenzu> gebjgd: 对, 天津的
<CyrusYzGTt> pocoyo§ .. 豆豆人，， 你是 好事者？？
<gebjgd> tenzu: 这话要过几年才说
<tenzu> iGoogle: 我本来就西安的
<gebjgd> tenzu: 等上10年
<iGoogle> 一直都是说天津。。
<tenzu> gebjgd: 10年以后我真没追求了, 哪儿都无所谓
<roylez_> tenzu: 长在中国，学在海外。我们这种人注定在哪里都不自在
<tenzu> roylez_: 的确, 现在觉得哪儿都不适应
<iGoogle> 都变香蕉了
<iGoogle> 估计那 gebjgd 变火龙果了
<iGoogle> 俄，火龙果，里面有白，有红
<gebjgd> iGoogle: 火龙国是啥玩意
<iGoogle> 准备类比香蕉，发现不合适
<ofan> 去火星吧
<tenzu> iGoogle: 你不如说榴莲
<roylez_> tenzu: 各种经典视频 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac279940/
<kk> roylez_,啥网址吆? 史上最火的20大动物! - AcFun.tv
<iGoogle> 榴梿太臭，类比不好嘛
<jyf1987`> tenzu: 你在国外 许多东西没感觉而已
<jyf1987`> tenzu: 有许多小问题 不停的戳你一下 最后就戳得你崩溃
<iGoogle> 没片子看了。给一个。 roylez
<roylez_> tenzu: 居然有鸭子喂鱼...
<iGoogle> 额， zhan也是官迷。居然一直挂上面了。
<iGoogle> roylez_: 没见识吧。
<iGoogle> 找片子看吧
<tenzu> jyf1987`: 我都忍了
<tenzu> roylez_: 白色狗那个我笑出来了
<zhan> iGoogle: 啥？
<xiong_> 呵呵
<xiong_> 解决了sudo的问题
<xiong_> 太帮了
<iGoogle> 碟中谍4
<zhan> iGoogle: 看龙门十三钗
<xiong_> ？
<xiong_> 金陵十三钗吧
<xiong_> 龙门飞甲？
<zhan> xiong_: 龙门客栈
<gebjgd> 哪有龙门客栈?
<iGoogle> lol
<gebjgd> 不是还没出呢么
<xiong_> 龙门客栈？
<iGoogle> http://video.baidu.com/s?f=1002&n=4&id=199868&word=%B5%FA%D6%D0%B5%FD&fr=vsalds
<kk> iGoogle,啥网址吆? 百度视频搜索_碟中谍
<roylez_> iGoogle: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac244626/
<iGoogle> 没劲
<roylez_> zhan: 金陵十三钗 在extratorrent上貌似很火...
<zhan> iGoogle: 阿姨，你怎么这么闲得蛋疼啊
<zhan> roylez_: 我看了，还可以啊
<roylez_> iGoogle: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac279321/
<xiong_> 金陵十三钗 还是可以的
<kk> roylez_,啥网址吆? 依然刘小亮,唱的还是新贵妃醉酒 - AcFun.tv
<xiong_> 我去电影院看过
<iGoogle> cf http://www.tkyy.org/dy/dongzuo/diezhongdie4/
<kk> iGoogle,啥网址吆? 碟中谍4快播Qvod全集高清在线观看_快播Qvod碟中谍4全集下载_天空影院(tkyy.org)
<xiong_> 有点压抑
<iGoogle> 刘小亮?
<snugglecat> dropbox 打叉是什么意思
<roylez_> zhan: 刘小亮这妖孽唱得还是挺好的
<iGoogle> Mission Impossible 4 Ghost Protocol 2011 CAM READNFO XviD BiDA
<iGoogle> TS 和 CAM nnnnnd
<roylez_> iGoogle: lol
<iGoogle> 丁丁
<iGoogle> 本影片的播放需要百度影音点播技术，
<zhan> roylez_: avfun 我向来不看
<roylez_> zhan: ....
<roylez_> zhan: 你果然是博士还没毕业
<zhan> roylez_: 喔，是 acfun 。。。
<roylez_> zhan: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac275074/  看了这个，你博士就差不多可以毕业了
<kk> roylez_,啥网址吆? 金刚互撸娃―喊麦！ - AcFun.tv
<iGoogle> The Adventures of Tintin The Secret of the Unicorn 2011 CAM
<tenzu_> roylez_: 主席你会教坏他/她/它的
<roylez_> tenzu_: phd必修吧
 * zhan 没兴趣。。。
<tenzu_> roylez_: 这个音乐好有动感
<roylez_> tenzu_: 金刚互撸娃，这个吗？
<iGoogle> 下片子，越来越难了
<tenzu_> roylez_: 嗯嗯
<iGoogle> 疼疼的趣味
<roylez_> tenzu_: 说实话唱的挺好的，呵呵
<iGoogle> 和乐乐差不多了
<roylez_> iGoogle: ....
<LOL_> today is friday
<zhan> 听一首 friday night 吧
<iGoogle> roylez_: 这是赞扬嘛
<xiong_> 这个  葫芦娃 ？
<roylez_> tenzu_: 你那边acfun有字幕吗？没字幕乐趣少很多
<iGoogle> 看飞字，恶趣味
<xiong_> 没字幕
<zhan> 阿姨也在看啊
<zhan> 你们。。。明天是不是还要上班啊
<yappy> ls
<roylez_> zhan: 今天上午一直在看新闻，下午一直在听歌....
<zhan> roylez_: 老外 boss 过年还没回来？
<LOL_> zhan: katy perry last friday night
<tenzu_> roylez_: 看不到字幕, 而且很容易卡
<tenzu_> roylez_: 头顶的丸子竟然会变色
<roylez_> tenzu_: 卡是你那边的问题。字幕没有似乎是acfun的问题
<caasi> 为嘛firefox在地址栏搜索就直接弹出域名不存在？？
 * tenzu_ 睡觉去了, 明早还得起来擦玻璃
<CyrusYzGTt> 。。
<iGoogle> roylez: http://v.163.com/video/2011/12/E/7/V7LGORME7.html#ld=V675K0B8K
<kk> iGoogle,啥网址吆? 辣妹斗钢管舞 鼻血hold不住 - 网易视频
<roylez_> iGoogle: http://jandan.net/2011/12/30/monkey-fry-burgers.html
<roylez_> iGoogle: 网易渣速
<roylez_> iGoogle: http://v.ku6.com/show/alFrv082vWC39sx-.html
<kk> roylez_,啥网址吆? “超衰男”骗女友加班当场被揭穿 在线观看 - 酷6视频
<jyf1987`> roylez: http://mindcrap.com
<kk> jyf1987`,啥网址吆? Mindcrap - Daily crap for the mind!
<love_YY> yourenma
<love_YY> 有人吗
<kk> love_YY, .. ..  ㍯ 
<love_YY> 会说中文吗
<love_YY> kk
<love_YY> kk chinese ?
<love_YY> kk
<love_YY> 我草
<love_YY> 什么鸡巴
<love_YY> 别走
<love_YY> maskray
<CyrusYzGTt> 够爷们的，，
<love_YY> 我草  终于 有人开口了
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<love_YY> 哥们别走啊
<CyrusYzGTt> fedora 16 x86_64 路过
<love_YY> 哥们  问个事
<love_YY> #chinese 这个聊天室 怎么没人了
<CyrusYzGTt> 我会的就回答，其实你也不要这样，有问题直接打出，，等10分钟左右就有人回答
<CyrusYzGTt> #chinese..不知道，，
<CyrusYzGTt> 木有去过
<love_YY> 。。。
<love_YY> 谢了
<CyrusYzGTt> 还有这里也可以说是 #cn频道，，具体原因，你在这超过 一个月就知道
<love_YY> #cn 频道 什么意思
<CyrusYzGTt> love_YY§ 会简体最多的地方。。你懂的，，不过也有我喜欢看繁体，虽然不会写
<love_YY> 我不懂啊 大哥。
<love_YY> 说明白点啊  我要找简体聊天室 有吗
<CyrusYzGTt> ... 你在装，， 能来这里的起码是 linux爱好者，
<CyrusYzGTt> 这里就是最多人的。。
<CyrusYzGTt> Evanescence§ 奸夫你来了，
<CyrusYzGTt> Evanescence§ 荡妇 木有来
<love_YY> 以前 #chinese  人是最多的  有好几百在线啊
<CyrusYzGTt> 不清楚，我是从08年到这，，就一直在这，，
<love_YY> 。。。。。。。
<love_YY> 那你应该去看看外面的社会了
<love_YY> 不要老是宅在这里
<CyrusYzGTt> 不去，， 去外面，，要用外语，，而且有些是不懂的语言，，有些还要会翻墙才能讨论。
<love_YY> 谢谢了 。 我要走了。 你慢慢玩
<CyrusYzGTt> 哦，，慢走，有空看/来这里聊天
<CyrusYzGTt> freeflyi1g§ 免费飞1G也来了
<gebjgd> 没人了？
<gebjgd> 好安静
<pocoyo> 有人。
 * CyrusYzGTt 大梦天下去也 
<gebjgd> 有人不说话？
<Jagdwurst> ?
<gebjgd> 好无聊这里
<gebjgd> 没有qq有意思
<gebjgd> qq上蛋逼多带劲啊
<linsux> qq可以上图片
<linsux> irc垃圾一个
<gebjgd> 就是
<alvin_rxg> linsux: 赶紧游说欧美人都用qq呀
<gebjgd> 我们天朝上国干嘛和欧美聊天
<gebjgd> 蛋疼
<linsux> 欧美人都不懂弄个能上图的聊天工具
<linsux> 多方便
<gebjgd> 欧美早晚都会用Qq的
<alvin_rxg> 作为天朝人你干嘛呆在德国？蛋疼
<gebjgd> 就是他们不知道
<gebjgd> 德国人民需要我
<linsux> 现在国外没一个聊天工具能贴图的
<linsux> 包括skype
<gebjgd> 没错
<gebjgd> Qq无敌了
<alvin_rxg> 看来，除了 qq，irc, skype 没有别的聊天工具了…
<linsux> irc无敌了
<gebjgd> 别说。还真没有im支持贴图了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 今天aldi好多亚洲食品
<knownbad> 这里天天有
<knownbad> 连人都有。  一起过来了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你是人妖.不算
<knownbad> 我要是人妖肯定比你老婆漂亮
<gebjgd> knownbad: 吹牛吧
<knownbad> 你当真？
<knownbad> 美国的猪都会爬树的了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你还会爬树?
<knownbad> 不，是我老婆。。。。呵呵
<gebjgd> 看腻了openbox tint2了
<gebjgd> 用回gnome3
<knownbad> 还是 lxde 给力。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不好看
<ofan> mac撸过
<knownbad> 没怎么花时间看 de，其他的都看不完了。
<gebjgd> mac更难看
<gebjgd> 几年就那一个德行
<gebjgd> 连换都不换d额
<Jagdwurst> scheisse, 被一道最简单的概率题难住了。。。
<gebjgd> scheisse, 概率补考过的路过
<Jagdwurst> 怎么会突然冒出来一个 jacobi 行列式...
<Jagdwurst> 为了写雷达论文，恶补 estimation theory,  为了学 estimation theory , 还该重新复习概率的一些定义.....
<Jagdwurst> ofan: 你数学很 NB? 据说?
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 雷达方向?
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 其实就是计算波形处理信号和玩概率...
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 我知道
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 我是问你是学雷达方向的?
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 我认识一个
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 嗯。原来那教授只要是德国藉的学生，都往军队和民航方向送了。像我这种外星人，只能去企业里帮他们开发天线...
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 硕士是雷达信号方向的.后来毕业后去nv了
<knownbad> Jagdwurst: 你不是解放军派去的？
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 去米国.米国人民信你
<Jagdwurst> knownbad: 我是中共青团员...
<knownbad> 这就是了。 年轻有为
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我也是
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 你太大了，被开除了
<knownbad> 你不行了，已腐化
<gebjgd> knownbad: 滚
<knownbad> 你不是说德国人民需要你吗？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 德国人民需要我给他们编程
<knownbad> 你已把中国人民放置脑后了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 中国人民不要我了
<knownbad> 还准备来美国捞钱呢。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我这是发扬国际共产主义精神
<knownbad> 小心被抓回去。
<knownbad> 送去劳改。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 选帝侯都把亲属送国外了
<knownbad> lol
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我们这样的更要跟着做
<ofan> Jagdwurst: 谁说的
<knownbad> 也好，免得你浪费了大米。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 什么大米?
<knownbad> 去国外吃土豆去。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我都不吃米的
<knownbad> 百米?
<ofan> 谁说我数学牛逼的，我请他吃饭
<gebjgd> knownbad: 面
<knownbad> 吃便便去。
<gebjgd> ofan: 你请我吃就行了
<gebjgd> ofan: 我回来请 Jagdwurst 吃
<knownbad> 资本主义的剥削。
<ofan> 一同学准备入党了
<knownbad> 你这倒是学的彻底。
<ofan> 都跑米国来了还入党
<knownbad> 告发他
<knownbad> 拿奖学金的
<gebjgd> ofan: 我很多同学都是党员了,毕业后还是去了米国
<ofan> 抽风啊
<alvin_rxg1> 他说的是 cdu spd 之类的党员
<gebjgd> ofan: 选帝侯都把亲属送国外了
<gebjgd> ofan: 我们也可以
<gebjgd> feiruowa: 肥弱娃
<knownbad> 美国没落了。
<knownbad> 改去德国吧。
<knownbad> 得去公司拿东西。
<Jagdwurst> ofan: 你请我吃饭吧 :D  我等着
<gebjgd> 老色鬼去公司和二奶撞屁股去了
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 老色鬼不是你吗?
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 我是肠男
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 那我是谁?
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 我怎么知道
<gebjgd> 上上下下的做俯卧撑呢
<ofan> gebjgd: 肠男
<gebjgd> ofan: 饭男
<ofan> 我搞了个平板
<gebjgd> ofan: 啥平板
<ofan> 普通平板
<ofan> android
<gebjgd> ofan: 什么牌子的.多少钱
<ofan> acer
<ofan> $200
<ofan> nvidia双核1ghz，1g ddr3
<ofan> 16g rom + sd
<gebjgd> ofan: 多大的屏幕?
<gebjgd> ofan: 200刀还不如买上网本
<ofan> 10寸的
<ofan> $200的上网本没法用
<gebjgd> ofan: 怎么没法用
<gebjgd> ofan: 我这不是天天用的挺好么
<ofan> 刚才为什么平道人数掉的18
<gebjgd> 超强
<ofan> 频道
<gebjgd> ofan: net split
<ofan> 啥？
<gebjgd> <-- | maivel (~maivel@124.207.179.3) has quit (*.net *.split)
<ofan> 不懂
<gebjgd> ofan: google
<gebjgd> ofan: maris larson不错
<ofan> 啥？
<gebjgd> ofan: marit larson不错
<gebjgd> ofan: 你应该知道
<gebjgd> ofan: m2m的主唱之一
<ofan> gebjgd: 不知道...
<ofan> 奥
<gebjgd> ofan: m2m知道吧?
<ofan> gebjgd: 你都有老婆了
<gebjgd> ofan: 我是说她的嗓音
<gebjgd> ofan: 又没说她的人
<gebjgd> ofan: american horror story又有更新了
<gebjgd> ofan: 赞
<ofan> 没怎么听过
<ofan> 鬼故事？
<alvin_rxg1> ...你又没说你在说她的嗓音...  =.=
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 我又没在说她的人
<gebjgd> ofan: 美剧
<gebjgd> ofan: 刚出第一季.
<gebjgd> ofan: 值得看看
<ofan> 很少看美剧
<gebjgd> ofan: 不看美剧看什么啊
<ofan> gebjgd: 电影
<ofan> 电影也很少看了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 和二奶搞完了?
<knownbad> 哪搞得完？  她需索无度呢。
<Jagdwurst> 这神马世道，人人都有二奶-.-
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 你嫉妒吧
 * Jagdwurst  表示 alvin_rxg1 也有二奶..
<alvin_rxg1> 对，不能称二奶，只能说我有俩乳头
<knownbad> lol
<knownbad> 正是
<Jagdwurst> 今天一大早就看完 penti2.com 了， 晩上还能干啥呢...
<knownbad> 还自摸
<alvin_rxg1> Title: 喷嚏网----阅读、发现和分享：8小时外的健康生活！
<alvin_rxg1> 得去锻炼身体了，肌肉大了好自摸
<Jagdwurst> 让我想到了笑话：搓了再割，肉多
<ofan> android上装了个ide,真nb
<knownbad> 得寄个包裹去泰国。
<knownbad> alvin_rxg1: 你上次说的女孩怎么样了？
<alvin_rxg1> 谁啊
<knownbad> Jagdwurst 不是说你在追个女孩吗？
<Jagdwurst> knownbad: ？我啥时候追了?
<knownbad> 你说松鼠对个女孩有性趣？
<alvin_rxg1> 是啊，啥时候追了？
<Jagdwurst> knownbad: alvin_rxg1 倒是有了数个女友了..
<gebjgd> 我信
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg1: wwj 啊， cr  啊 ....
<knownbad> 五根手指头？
<gebjgd> 小光那么性感
<gebjgd> 那么潇洒
<alvin_rxg1> abv啊，dev 啊， proc啊
<alvin_rxg1> 等等，差不多5个
<knownbad> 谁没五个？  双手十个。
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 小光每天想一个
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 想的时候还挻专一的
<alvin_rxg1> 一年下来共365个
<Jagdwurs1> 这破网，又断了
<gebjgd> Jagdwurs1: 太次e了
<knownbad> 刚刚公司有个人但突然间不见了。
<knownbad> 可能走了吧。
<Jagdwurs1> knownbad: 敢问你做甚工作?
<knownbad> 马夫
<gebjgd> Jagdwurs1: 程序猿
<Jagdwurs1> 心猿意马..
<knownbad> 我无知呢。  怎么编程？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 装蒜
<knownbad> 真的，只是个 helpdesk tech 而已。
<knownbad> 中学程度。
<knownbad> 小时候擦皮鞋。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 技术大拿
<Jagdwurs1> knownbad: 还是要看名片上印的啥
<Jagdwurs1> xD
<knownbad> helpdesk technician.
<Jagdwurs1> 㡳下一行小字，兼 CEO ...
<ofan> 什么技术？
<knownbad> 大部分美国的 ceo 都不是人。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 都是机器人?
<knownbad> 没心肝的人。
<Jagdwurs1> 靠，原来公司里负責接待来宾的秘书签名栏里都写着 executive  administrator
<gebjgd> 小程序员路过
<Jagdwurs1> 共青团员路过
<knownbad> 擦皮鞋的路过
<Jagdwurs1> knownbad: 你知道共青团是啥的吧?
<alvin_rxg1> 小小学生路过
<knownbad> 不是就什么学生党团的？
<Jagdwurst> 又断了， 改用 xchat --
<knownbad> 试试 ychat.
<gebjgd> knownbad: 那是xchat的win编译版
<knownbad> yacht.
<Jagdwurst> yacc
<knownbad> 哇，yacc 很老的。
<knownbad> 考虑要不要去吃饮茶。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 什么叫吃饮茶?
<gebjgd> knownbad: 还是吃软茶? 跟吃软饭一样吧?
<knownbad> 港式饮茶
<knownbad> 有软茶？  我也要。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 蜘蛛奶茶?
<knownbad> 便便蛋糕
<kk>  06:13
#ubuntu-cn 2011-12-31
<ypsjd> 谁有goagent的ID分享下可以吗
<ypsjd> 我注册不了
<ofan> 低价出售米国高速VPN,SSH
<wzlxx> 早上好
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • 声音和面板的设置 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359412 我装的是11.10版本，在系统设置里设置了声音，右上角的声音图标也显示有声音，但是就是没有,谁知道怎么设置的？需要安装驱动吗？ 另外，我的面板是在右边还是自动隐藏的，怎么设置不自动隐藏啊？ 另外，我的工作区间本来有四个的，但是现在只 …
<snugglecat_> knownbad, realvpn 是你给的么
<snugglecat_> knownbad, 我不知道怎么配置啊
<knownbad> pptp
<snugglecat_> 好像是 openvpn 啊
<snugglecat_> 看 readme
<knownbad> 也有
<knownbad> 我还没试呢。
<snugglecat> 我开了俩 xchat
<snugglecat> 给我的 email 说 port 是 35808， 但我没看到对应 Port 的配置文件
<snugglecat> Your opened port : 35808 (Usefull for P2P) 这个啥意思
<knownbad> 你自个配。 每个帐号只有一个 openport.
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 好吧我看看
<snugglecat> 配置文件有 tcp, udp， 改用哪个哦
<snugglecat> remote uk.real-vpn.com 80 改这行么, remote
<snugglecat> 80 改 35808 么
<snugglecat> time out 啊
<snugglecat> time out 啊
<snugglecat> time out 啊
<snugglecat> time out 啊
<kk> snugglecat: .. ..
<snugglecat> 哦， 我现在才看到 pptp
<snugglecat> 走了
<keyboard> hi
<kk> keyboard, 好  ㍡ 
<keyboard> kk,小孩子一边去...
<kk> keyboard, 孩子们凉爽。  ㍡ 
<snugglecat> knownbad, 配置 pptp 是要装 pptpd 么
<snugglecat> knownbad, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PPTP_Server_%28%E7%AE%80%E4%BD%93%E4%B8%AD%E6%96%87%29 是按这个配置么
<snugglecat> 怎么是 service
<knownbad> 不需要，只要 pptpclient。
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 今天早上就决定烦你了
<xiangfu> snugglecat, 最近很活跃。：）
<snugglecat> 不活跃
<knownbad> 不鸟你
<knownbad> 我正测试 openvpn。
<huntxu> roylez: 樂樂
<huntxu> adam8157_away: 蛋蛋
<huntxu> roylez: 你是最早的，給你一個小紅花
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: .
<huntxu> MeaCulpa_: 我的錯早
<MeaCulpa_> huntxu: 本家早
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 又是一封EMC...
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 今天办公室都没几个人了
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 我居然还在
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 票买到了么
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 没买呢
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 提前12天，23号才过年，我现在买什么票
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 网络的开卖2天了，你不怕来不及？
<huntxu> roylez: 你太壞了
<huntxu> roylez: 趁我不注意
<roylez> huntxu: 因果循环，报应不爽
<huntxu> 動車網絡開賣麽？
<huntxu> roylez: 回廣州和回揭陽過年機票差500，于是過年的路程變成先回廣州轉車了
<roylez> huntxu: ...希望你别卡在广州站
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 一大早就感觉shit样
<huntxu> roylez: 汽車大把啊，傻的才去廣州火車站
<roylez> huntxu: .
<huntxu> roylez: 去年也是年26走，今年晚點，年28
<Pwnna> u..
<huntxu> hiahia
<huntxu> 等他上班才看到
<huntxu> 靠，都10點還沒上班
<knownbad> snugglecat: 行了吗？
<huntxu> roylez: 多六個小時呢，便宜幾百塊，忍忍就過去了
<huntxu> roylez: 直接飛揭陽，7點的飛機能回家幫老媽做午飯呢
<snugglecat> 等等
<roylez> huntxu: ....
<snugglecat> knownbad, 我用 pptpsetup 配置了一下， 在/etc/ppp/peers看到配置了，但是密码放到哪呢
<huntxu> adam8157: 你這麽快上班了啊
<knownbad> chap 不是吗？
<snugglecat> knownbad, 之看到 service, username 的设置， 没有密码
<adam8157> huntxu: 上午wfh...
<snugglecat> knownbad, 不好意思， 我看错了， 我看了pap了
<roylez> adam8157: 我都想踢你了
<jinleileiking> hi all
<snugglecat> service 是设 us.real-vpn.com:35808 来指定端口么
<snugglecat> knownbad, service 是设 us.real-vpn.com:35808 来指定端口么
<jinleileiking> any fucking body ?
<adam8157> roylez: 周六, 没闹钟 起晚了
<knownbad> 试试 nnd-secrets.
<knownbad> 不需要 open port.
<huntxu> adam8157: 跟我一樣，鬧鐘變8點半了
<knownbad> open port 是用在 incoming.
<jinleileiking> 还
<adam8157> huntxu: 我平时845的闹钟, 周末没闹钟...
<jinleileiking> gentoo里怎么知道一个软件在哪个包里
<huntxu> adam8157: 土豪
<knownbad> 例如服务器或是 p2p。
<jinleileiking> xsetroot 在哪个包里？
<huntxu> adam8157: 我平時7點45，周末八點半
<snugglecat> knownbad, 哦， 不明白， 是说连接时不需要 端口么
<adam8157> huntxu: 周末还起那么早
<knownbad> 是
<snugglecat> knownbad, 写了， 我看看行不行
 * adam8157 afk
<knownbad> 一定不行，你运气这么烂
<snugglecat> knownbad, pon realvpn 对么， 我起名为 realvpn.没错误返回， 一下就完了
<snugglecat> 不知道对没对
<snugglecat> knownbad, 给个 youtube 网址看看， 貌似可以了
<snugglecat> 貌似不行
<knownbad> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Microsoft_VPN_client_setup_with_pptpclient_(简体中文)
<knownbad> 你不用 networkmanager 吗？
<snugglecat> knownbad, 是不是还要配置路由啊
<snugglecat> knownbad, 没用
<roylez> zhan: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/7c9a24bfjw1dokrrhygavj.jpg
<knownbad> 不需要手动配路由。
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 给个 youtube 的网址
<adam8157> ,
<knownbad> 忘了，你得配路由
<knownbad> 我用 nm 所以不需要。
<ypsjd> www.youtube.com
<snugglecat> 不行
<snugglecat> 不行
<snugglecat> 不行
<ypsjd> 我用goagent看youtube挺流畅的
<snugglecat> # route add default dev ppp0
<snugglecat> SIOCADDRT: File exists
<snugglecat> 这个啥意思
<snugglecat> 这个啥意思
<knownbad> 如不想麻烦用 nm。
<snugglecat> 这个啥意思
<snugglecat> 我把所有都通过 ppp0， 提示文件存在
<roylez> huntxu: 神也不来上班了
<huntxu> roylez: 神是老板
<huntxu> 老板說放假就放了，lol
<knownbad> 先查你的 route。
<xiangfu> 'SIOCADDRT: File exists' 你刚刚添加了一个重复的route
<xiangfu> snugglecat, 'SIOCADDRT: File exists' 你刚刚添加了一个重复的route
<snugglecat> knownbad, 我的 networkmanager 连不上 eth0 啊
<snugglecat> xiangfu, 我删掉原来从新再加了
<snugglecat> knownbad, 我的 networkmanager 连不上 eth0 啊
<knownbad> 你是用 pppoe 吧？
<snugglecat> 是的
<roylez> huntxu: http://imgur.com/fM7EZ
<knownbad> 你得设dsl。
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 明白了
<snugglecat> 但是我已经用 adsl 这个 daemon 来连 adsl 了， 我要把他 stop 么
<roylez> pocoyo: http://i.imgur.com/vxOV9.jpg
<knownbad> 测试好后别忘了 /etc/rc.d/network stop && /etc/rc.d/networkmanager start
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 但是我已经用 adsl 这个 daemon 来连 adsl 了， 我要把他 stop 么
<knownbad> 先设定，要不你会掉线。
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 问题是，我以前是用 /etc/rc.d/adsl 来连 dsl 的， 我现在用 networkmanager 来连 adsl， 需要将原来的 daemon 停止么
<huntxu> roylez: 圖王
<knownbad> 顺便装 networkmanager-openvpn networkmanager-pptp。
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 图痴
<knownbad> 设定后得停 adsl 和 network。  改启动 networkmanager。
 * MeaCulpa_ 珍爱生命，远离NM
<jinleileiking> 求个简单的图片察看工具
<knownbad> 呵呵
<jinleileiking> 求个简单的图片察看工具
<MeaCulpa_> jinleileiking: feh
<MeaCulpa_> jinleileiking: 你昨天不是问Awesome里换背景么？是你么
<knownbad> jinleileiking: feh +1
<jinleileiking> MeaCulpa_: en
<MeaCulpa_> jinleileiking: awesome自带一个脚本，awsetbg
<jinleileiking> feh 也能看图片啊
<jinleileiking> MeaCulpa_: 我是想把背景弄黑
<jinleileiking> MeaCulpa_: 我是想把背景弄没
<MeaCulpa_> jinleileiking: 仔细看看这个脚本，你就能学会5种看图软件用法
<MeaCulpa_> jinleileiking: ...xsetroot?
<jinleileiking> MeaCulpa_: 嗯，在尝试
<jinleileiking> xsetroot
<MeaCulpa_> 可能imagemagick里的啥也可以
<MeaCulpa_> 为啥要弄黑呢，花花世界，纷繁芜杂
<MeaCulpa_> 找个黑图也可阿
<jinleileiking> 不想那么花花
<xiangfu> jinleileiking, : http://downloads.openmobilefree.net/tmp/black.png
<MeaCulpa_> :P
<xiangfu> jinleileiking, 颜色和 awesome 的panel 一样的。
<knownbad> 问贱猫，他会搞图像。
<jinleileiking> xiangfu: 不过这个方法太土了。呵呵
<jinleileiking> 我试试xsetroot
 * MeaCulpa_ 再研究研究Urban Terror
<xiangfu> jinleileiking, 把背景弄黑是什么意思？
<xiangfu> 黑图 和 把背景弄黑 有什么区别？
<zf> http://archlinuxcn.org/挂了?
<jinleileiking> xiangfu: 一个用图，一个不用图。
<xiangfu> jinleileiking, 试过把 awsetbg 去掉吗？
<jinleileiking> xiangfu: 去掉好像不好使。还有图
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: http://imgur.com/a/AuLSl
<roylez> zf: 都不知道有这个网站 lol
<jinleileiking> 去掉awsetbg就好了
<jinleileiking> 现在黑了，
<jinleileiking> 需要退出awesome,重启
<jinleileiking> 不能用awesome.restart
<xiangfu> jinleileiking, cool
<jinleileiking> 还有几个问题，
 * gfrog_phone 唉呀妈呀，堵车堵傻了
<jinleileiking> 怎么让awesome启动后，自动在某个tag自动执行程序
<gfrog_phone> 堵了一小时了，还没堵进五环。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 不行啊
<adam8157> roylez: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/large/65863d90gw1dolkoxwxt3j.jpg
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: Linux multipath 软简单一，不错，RHEL 的installer直接往multipath dev 上装
<xiangfu> jinleileiking, :  awful.util.spawn_with_shell("~/bin/gnome.sh")
<knownbad> 呵呵
<adam8157> gfrog_phone: hah? 你还在路上?
<knownbad> 不理你了
<MeaCulpa_> jinleileiking: 你可以规定某个程序在某个 tag内的
<xiangfu> jinleileiking, then edit the rules like: http://pastebin.com/VFNTzBjR
<gfrog_phone> adam8157 今天郁闷了
<adam8157> gfrog_phone: 就该和我一样wfh...
<xiangfu> jinleileiking, 你需要 xporg 来找到窗口的 Class. 才能指定到相应的tag 内。
<roylez> adam8157: 图不错，如果没那几个水印字，我就打印出来贴墙上了
<gfrog_phone> adam8157 我哪知道会这样。。。
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: Linux multipath简单到发指
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 你也在soho?
<adam8157> roylez: 嗯嗯 找找原版去
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 是阿...
<snugglecat> knownbad, 我用 pptp 不行， openvpn 也不行
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 今天上午, 起晚了就soho了
<caasi> p->next[k]->pre = p;
<snugglecat> knownbad, 行了一下下
<caasi> 0x0019f3e1 in free () from /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libc.so.6
<caasi> 这是什么情况？
<jinleileiking> xiangfu: 哦。我研究一下
<jinleileiking> 多谢
<knownbad> 早就知道你狗屎运了。
 * gfrog_phone 郁闷了，都想掉头回去了，上午啥事都干不成了。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 连接超时啊
<knownbad> 被墙了吧？
<knownbad> 试试 ip 212.7.192.29。
<snugglecat> 原来我 用 pptpsetup 设了一下， 要把原来的取消么
<knownbad> 去
<snugglecat> .....
<snugglecat> 失败
<knownbad> 你开了 nm 其他就不能动了。
<knownbad> 全部用 default。
<snugglecat> 哦
<jinleileiking> xiangfu: 我想 terminator 在tag1
<snugglecat> 啥意思
<jinleileiking> terminator -e irssi 在 tag4
<jinleileiking> 能实现么
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: :)
<xiangfu> jinleileiking, 用xporg 找出你 terminal 的 Class
<snugglecat> 之前我是没有 networkmanager 设的，不行我才转 networkmanager, 之前设的要取消么
<mooo> 明天就2012了
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 找个ds8k上个RH连irssi
<xiangfu> jinleileiking, terminator -e irssi 这个不能，但是你可以用不同的terminator.
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 你这啥话，我听不明白
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 上irssi跟ds8k有啥关系？
<caoxiaomin> 有朋友装过MACBUNTU的吗？
<adam8157> roylez: 原版? http://9gag.com/gag/1239519 我准备打印出来了
<roylez> adam8157: 还是有水印啊
<snugglecat> 超时
<snugglecat> 超时
<knownbad> 不了了
<snugglecat> ping 不同
<caoxiaomin> 有朋友装过MACBUNTU的吗？
<snugglecat> ping 不通， 212.7.192.29
<knownbad> 是不通的
<snugglecat> 也ping不通de.real-vpn.com
<snugglecat> 上不了啊
<knownbad> 不回 echo 的。
<snugglecat> 上不了啊
<snugglecat> 上不了
<knownbad> 那我就不知道了。
<zhan> roylez: 主席，你的图 old 了
<knownbad> 你得问个国内的。
<caasi> http://codepad.org/vSyN5G8d
<caasi> 何解？
<imtxc> test
<snugglecat> knownbad, http://imagebin.org/191061          http://imagebin.org/191063  酱紫设置对么
<snugglecat> pptp 的
<imtxc> 请教个问题……
<knownbad> vpn 下的高级设定？
<knownbad> 选 mppe。
<mooo> imtxc: what?
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 好的
<imtxc> 我修改.Xmodmap 交换了CAPS LOCK 和 ESC  这样的话，每次开机都要我执行xmodmap ~/.Xmodmap  我该把它加到哪个文件里面 让它开机自己执行  最好是，怎样配置.Xmodmap 使我键交换只在终端中有效
<snugglecat> knownbad, 谢谢谢谢谢谢谢谢谢谢
 * snugglecat 湿吻 knownbad 
<snugglecat> knownbad, 谢了， 连上了
<snugglecat> 但上不去 youtube
<snugglecat> knownbad, 但上不去 youtube
<imtxc> 谢谢大家。
<knownbad> 查下 route
<snugglecat> 怎么查
<snugglecat> 现在他又断开了
<knownbad> terminal 下 route
<mooo> imtxc: 开机自动运行？好像是/etc/local.rc之类的一个文件，也得看你是哪个发行版了
<snugglecat> knownbad,  default         *               0.0.0.0         U     0      0        0 ppp1
<imtxc> mooo: ubuntu 10.04
<knownbad> 你也可以在 vpn 下用不同的 dns。
<snugglecat> 现在又连不上
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> knownbad,  default         *               0.0.0.0         U     0      0        0 ppp1
<imtxc> 要是能够配置成在终端中键是交换了的  但是再gnome中不交换就好了。
<mooo> imtxc: 那就写在~/.bashrc试试
<imtxc> mooo: 好的，我试试，谢谢你。
<caasi> *** stack smashing detected ***
<caasi> 求助啊
<caasi> 这什么情况？
<knownbad> 应该没错
<knownbad> 你应该也有个 *.real-vpn.com 的 route。
<imtxc> 额 刚才才知道了vim 还能用jj
<imtxc> 这样的话就不用调换键了
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: sanboot 一个， 以后有server可以随便用阿
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 适合藏私货...
<snugglecat> ç´¯
<snugglecat> 不要 vpn 了
<snugglecat> 还是 ssh
<knownbad> 不会，可以的。
<snugglecat> 就连了一次
<orighost> 如何打包（deb）呀？
<snugglecat> 现在猛连
<snugglecat> orighost, 打包到哪
<snugglecat> orighost, 我知道怎么打包到 ppa
<knownbad> 应该是因为你的 pppoe 的变数。
<snugglecat> orighost, 打包本地的不会
<snugglecat> knownbad, 哦
<knownbad> 去用 proxy 吧。
<snugglecat> 好吧
<snugglecat> 算了， 我是无福消受了
<knownbad> 反正我的不给你用。
<snugglecat> orighost, 我知道怎么打包到 ppa
<snugglecat> orighost, 打包本地的不会
<snugglecat> orighost, 你是打包去哪的
<knownbad> 当然打包回家，要不吃不完。
<snugglecat> ......
<snugglecat> knownbad, 貌似可以了
<knownbad> openvpn 也设一下。
<snugglecat> 不知道行不行， youtube 打开了没有格式的网页， 我不知道行了还是不行， facebook 上不去
<knownbad> 看下 dns.
<snugglecat> 我不是用 networkmanager的
<snugglecat> 怎么看
<knownbad> nslookup
<snugglecat> 出现 尖括号
<knownbad> 既定不是，得选用 vpn ip only.
<knownbad> 然后手动 dns 在下方。
<snugglecat> 路由表 有一 nl.real-vpn.com *               255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 ppp0
<snugglecat> 我不是 networkmanager 的
<knownbad> 跟路由无关。
<snugglecat> 我又回到 network 了
<knownbad> 哦，那你手动改。
<snugglecat> 怎么改啊， 改哪文件， dns 是哪个阿
<knownbad> 不设定 dns 可能还是不能上。
<knownbad> ns
<snugglecat> 212.7.192.29 这个么
<knownbad> resolver
<snugglecat> resolverip????
<knownbad> /etc/resolv.conf
<snugglecat> resolv.conf <== 这个么
<snugglecat> resolv.conf <== 这个么
<xiangfu> snugglecat, openvpn 有一个选项。是否使用openvpn  的 DNS。
<snugglecat> 不是 openvpn 是pptp
<xiangfu> 那不知道了。
<knownbad> real-vpn 有不同国家的连线，测试时很好用。
<snugglecat> knownbad,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/788554/ 帮我看看这个，正常不
<snugglecat> knownbad, 最后一次了
<snugglecat> 不行我放弃了
<snugglecat> 如果正常，我就自己折腾
<snugglecat> 救救我
<snugglecat> knownbad, 我不会看
<snugglecat> using channel 18
<snugglecat> Using interface ppp1
<snugglecat> Connect: ppp1 <--> /dev/pts/3
<snugglecat> 这个啥意思， 我没有 ppp1啊
<snugglecat> 还真有  ppp1
<knownbad> 启动似乎没问题。
<snugglecat> 为什么我 debug 的时候是 ppp1 啊
<knownbad> 是啊，你的 pppoe = ppp0。
<snugglecat> pon 一下子就退出了， 无任何提示， 我都不知道有无成功
<knownbad> terminated 但我也不知为何。
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 等等
<knownbad> 你的 ip addr sh 给了什么？
<knownbad> 好久没用 pon 上了。
<snugglecat> lo eth0 ppp0
<snugglecat> lo eth0 ppp0 ppp1
<knownbad> ip 呢？
<snugglecat> 又没了
<snugglecat> 好像是断开了
<knownbad> 是，debug 给了 terminated.
<snugglecat> ip addr 是这个 26: ppp1: <POINTOPOINT,MULTICAST,NOARP> mtu 1500 qdisc noop state DOWN qlen 3
<snugglecat>     link/ppp
<snugglecat> 我现在是 pon realvpn 了。 过一段时间就没 ppp1
<snugglecat> pon 也断
<snugglecat> 貌似可以了。 不稳定
<snugglecat> 貌似可以了。 不稳定
<snugglecat> pon 那么久了 ppp1还在
<snugglecat> ip adder , ppp1 是 inet 172.25.0.3 peer 172.25.0.1/32 scope global ppp1
<snugglecat> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Microsoft_VPN_client_setup_with_pptpclient_%28%E7%AE%80%E4%BD%93%E4%B8%AD%E6%96%87%29#.E5.88.9B.E5.BB.BA.E4.BD.A0.E7.9A.84.E8.BF.9E.E6.8E.A5
<snugglecat> 这个网上说的 # route add -net 192.168.10.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 dev ppp0 ， 是不是在我这个情况应该是 ppp1
<knownbad> 是
<snugglecat> 他说要配路由， 通过 vpn 的路由
<snugglecat> 哦
<knownbad> 所有的 ppp0 = ppp1
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> knownbad, 有点眉目了， 谢了。
<knownbad> ppp0 已被宽带使用了。
 * snugglecat 湿吻 knownbad 
<snugglecat> 谢谢谢谢 knownbad
 * knownbad 兜过屁股
<snugglecat> 我先去忙正经事情
<knownbad> 亲吧。
<snugglecat> :)
<snugglecat> ....
<knownbad> 我找老婆去
<Patrick_DJ> 郁闷，搞不定arch里的skype麦克风问题..
<knownbad> alsa 还是 pulseaudio?
<adam8157> huntxu: ...
<Patrick_DJ> alsa的.
<knownbad> 我这里 alsa 能用。
<Patrick_DJ> 我平时都是用的alsa，当初装声音的时候就是用的alsaconf来设置的。没注意过pluseaudio.
<knownbad> 有没 unmute mic?
<knownbad> alsamixer 查查。
<Patrick_DJ> knownbad: 我去确认一下
<Patrick_DJ> knownbad: 我把rear mic等等有mic字样的，都调到了100。另外有个<auto-mute>的选项，也被我diasble了.
<Patrick_DJ> knownbad: 如果是马上重启进win的话，mic是可以用的。所以排除麦克风的问题。
<Patrick_DJ> knownbad: 可以了。
<Patrick_DJ> knownbad: 说错了，是audacity可以了，但是skype还不行。我再看看好了。
<jinleileiking> hi
<roylez> zhan: 死鲇鱼。我给你发视频不看，发图你说老。你存心跟我作对不是？
<jinleileiking> awesome不能用鼠标的滚轮了，咋回事。。
<cfy> roylez: kick了
<cfy> zhan: good job!
<knownbad> 可能还得在 skype 下手动设定。
<roylez> zhan: 想踢 cfy 玩玩么？
<cfy> roylez: 不会发点新图啊
<Patrick_DJ> knownbad: 嗯，正在折腾.. 0_0
<cfy> roylez: 成天看老图
<Patrick_DJ> knownbad: 可以了，我都不知道是怎么好的.. 我的天啊
<adam8157> jyfl987: beaglebone真好啊...
<Patrick_DJ> knownbad: 不过可以肯定的是，alsamixer里之前的mute mic了，另外要按照wiki里设置dmixout
<knownbad> 可能重新启动下 skype 就好了？
<knownbad> 嗯，可以用就好了。
<Patrick_DJ> knownbad: 是重启了skype.
<Patrick_DJ> knownbad: 非常感谢。
<jinleileiking> awesome不能用鼠标的滚轮了，咋回事。。
<cfy> roylez: http://att.newsmth.net/nForum/att/MilitaryTech/16281479/258
<Patrick_DJ> 没用过awesome.
<user8888> hi
<Patrick_DJ> hi.
<CyrusYzGTt> hi
<user8888> 用过gae的同志有否？
<user8888> 请教一个问题，为什么我安装了python和gae的sdk
<user8888> 运行其中的appcfg.py总是提示出错？
<knownbad> 不客气。
<roylez> cfy: 渣
<jyfl987> adam8157: 和 25美元那个电脑一个性质
<cfy> roylez: ....
<adam8157> jyfl987: 25那个太弱了
<user8888> 喂～～，用过gae的帮忙啦～～
<jyfl987> adam8157: 怎么会 挺好的阿
<adam8157> cfy: 他老欺负你 太不像话了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 不过 beaglebone这个很好插东西哈
<adam8157> jyfl987: en
<cfy> adam8157: 嗯。同感
<cfy> roylez: 太不像话了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 他这个有视频输出么
<jyfl987> adam8157: 还有配件上哪里去买
<adam8157> jyfl987: 没输出 要啥配件?
<MaskRay> cfy: 喜欢Ruby了？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 靠 89刀买个这个
<cfy> MaskRay: 没啊，
<cfy> MaskRay: 还是继续common lisp
<jinleileiking> .....
<cfy> MaskRay: 只不过可以，别人说python的时候，就拿出ruby来
<jinleileiking> 看成有用过gay的同志么。。
<CyrusYzGTt> user8888§ ..我也不会，，当时的 gae还能用的时候，python版本是 2.6..
<jinleileiking> adam8157: 遇到过鼠标滚轮不管用的问题么,awesome
<MaskRay> cfy: 嗯，Ruby语法比Python好
<CyrusYzGTt> jinleileiking§ 强大的视力
<adam8157> jinleileiking: 没
<user8888> CyrusYzGTt: 现在也还能够使用啊\fs21
<CyrusYzGTt> user8888§ ,,我这里在一年前就不能用了。。
<user8888> CyrusYzGTt: 我按说明，输入appcfg.py update goagent/  提示出错，郁闷\fs21
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 没什么感觉
<user8888> CyrusYzGTt: 难道各个地区不同？\fs21
<jinleileiking> 我X，我现在鼠标移动到滚动条上，上下动鼠标就滚了。。
<CyrusYzGTt> user8888§ .. 如果是 fedora貌似还要加上 python ppcfg.py update goagent/
<user8888> CyrusYzGTt: 目前还能够使用，再不行改改host应该问题不大\fs21
<user8888> 哦？
<Patrick_DJ> user8888: 有没有可能是python版本的问题?
<user8888> 我试一试，
<CyrusYzGTt> user8888§ 还有，，某个文件要将 id改为你的GAEid.然后输入帐号和密码上传
<adam8157> jyfl987: 要视频输出干啥.. 如果真要, 得买扩展板
<user8888> Patrick_DJ: 不是，主要是我的级别是0级别，所以碰到这样的问题\fs21
<user8888> Patrick_DJ: 只要使用过一次的，就不会有这样的问题\fs21
<roylez> palomino|working: 难得破马居然上班了
<Patrick_DJ> user8888: 俺没想法了。
<user8888> CyrusYzGTt: 恩，这个我知道，目前第一步上传就上传不了\fs21
<jyfl987> adam8157: 所以我说坑爹么 我喜欢一体化解决方案 这就是为何我以前喜欢买山寨mp4的原因
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 比如 if xx: 这个 : 可以不要
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 若 xx 则 yy
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 你怎么又来了 好久没看到你了
<user8888> Patrick_DJ: 问一下，那个appcfg.py应该是先运行python的command line。在哪个环境下运行的吧？\fs21
<user8888> Patrick_DJ: 我在windows xp下面上传，现在\fs21
<MaskRay> 有什么办法用脚本让 firefox 在 wikipedia 里搜索某个东西
<gfrog> adam8157: http://www.mgpyh.com/save-10-on-kindle-e-textbooks-with-code-etxtbook.html
<adam8157> gfrog: 据说只能买教科书
<Patrick_DJ> user8888: 没用过gae。只是刚才你说到python，所以我就提了一下。
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 有 我不说
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 说嘛
<user8888> 哦，那python的py是否需要在python的command line下面运行的？
<user8888> 我在那个cli里面运行，就提示invalid syntax
<jyfl987> MaskRay: python就有个webkit的库 所以等于是操纵一个webkit浏览器去搞
<wzlxx> 兄弟们，谁在用sawfifh， 请举手，呵呵
<wzlxx> 我又回来sawfish了
<adam8157> gfrog: 你来办公室啦?
<gfrog> adam8157: .... 这都几个小时了
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<adam8157> gfrog: 啧啧
<gfrog> adam8157: 反正我是买不起啦，米帝的书都好贵
<jyfl987> adam8157: 明天下午去
<MaskRay> jyfl987: firefox xxx 就好了
<adam8157> jyfl987: 如果明天没事儿就去
<adam8157> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=13112025408
<MaskRay> wzlxx: ?
<snugglecat> knownbad, 先让你老婆等等么。 http://paste.ubuntu.com/788578/ 我终于看到链接信息了。 是否成功了
<snugglecat> Cannot determine ethernet address for proxy ARP   貌似只有这么一行错误
<snugglecat> 还有一个警告， 我也不懂啥意思
<MaskRay> jyfl987: shell escape uri？
<snugglecat> Warning - secret file /etc/ppp/chap-secrets has world and/or group access
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 汗，emacs因为ERC死的问题啥时候能解决了，哈哈
 * kingbo 好！
<snugglecat> 好吧
<snugglecat> 我问问别人
<kingbo> 大家codegoogle.com能上不?
<snugglecat> pptp 链接 返回 http://paste.ubuntu.com/788578/ 信息。 是否链接成功了么
<snugglecat> pptp 链接 返回 http://paste.ubuntu.com/788578/ 信息。 是否链接成功了么
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 单线程，没办法了
<snugglecat> MaskRay, 线程问 LOL_
<snugglecat> pptp 链接 返回 http://paste.ubuntu.com/788578/ 信息。 是否链接成功了么
 * ofan_ 低价出售vpn,ssh
<adam8157> roylez: 打印出来了
<ofan_> 元旦都怎么过？
<roylez> adam8157: aix的bootlist命令，用 kill -9 杀不掉
 * ofan_ 元旦都怎么过？
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 我知道, 埋怨一下
<Patrick_DJ> snugglecat: 你是不是分配到了公网的ip，但是不能上网?
 * wzlxx 悲剧的元旦就放一天
<Patrick_DJ> snugglecat: 我也是这个星期装的adsl，直接拔号上的。用的arch.
<snugglecat> Patrick_DJ, 我是vpn
<snugglecat> 我 adsl 上网， 用pptp连 vpn。
<snugglecat> 然后设置 default 路由经过ppp1。 上不了
<snugglecat> 不知道连 vpn 是否成功
<snugglecat> knownbad, 在么
<Patrick_DJ> snugglecat: 哦，那个俺就不晓得了。我之前用adsl的时候，是碰到了类似你那样的错误，不过是route的问题，我执行了下route del default就好了。
<snugglecat> 我试下
<Patrick_DJ> snugglecat: 记得/etc/rc.d/adsl restart。
<snugglecat> 不是 adsl 啊， 是 vpn
<Patrick_DJ> snugglecat: 那就忽略我之前说的吧。 0_0
<snugglecat> 好的
<adam8157> roylez: kill -9 是不能忽略的, 只是你这次杀不死或者aix有处理吧
<knownbad> 查 ifconfig 或是 ip addr sh.
<knownbad> 有 ppp1 和 172.* 就有。
<roylez> adam8157: 老子重启机器，搞定
<snugglecat> 貌似我已经上去了
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 你确认进程号对？
<knownbad> 那就 route 和 resolver 了。
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 废话，鼠标点过去的
<snugglecat> knownbad, 有呢
<snugglecat> knownbad, route add default dev ppp1。 直接就啥都上不去了
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: bootlist 估计是妖或脚本，spawn了啥的，杀了爹爹都没用那种
<adam8157> roylez: 粗暴
<snugglecat> 我看看 resolver
<snugglecat> knownbad, 是改 /etc/resolv.conf 这个么
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 好了，echo %s | ruby -r uri -e 'puts "http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/#{URI.escape gets.chomp}"'
<kk> MaskRay ⇪ ti: Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<knownbad> 应该吧。
<snugglecat> 好吧
<snugglecat> knownbad, 你去和老婆密斯密斯吧
<knownbad> 随便 ping 下 8.8.8.8 看看
<snugglecat> 我自己去折腾折腾
<knownbad> 已经跟她在电话山解决了今晚的需要。
<snugglecat> .............
<snugglecat> 你真容易满足啊
<palomino|working> .........
<adam8157> .........
<knownbad> 还是五指山给力。
<snugglecat> .....
<snugglecat> 我去折腾去
<palomino|working> .............
<snugglecat> 有点眉目了
<adam8157> .........
<keyboard> 我来了我来了，欢迎一下我
 * palomino|working press any key
<knownbad> 应该不难，traceroute 下，再 nslookup 下。
<knownbad> 要不就 route 要不就 resolver。
<adam8157> 傻逼评论啦, LinuxTOY不知道怎么想的
<adam8157> 傻逼评论啦, LinuxTOY不知道怎么想的
<adam8157> 傻逼评论啦, LinuxTOY不知道怎么想的
<huntxu> adam8157: 你沒事評論什麽
<huntxu> roylez: 樂樂過年幾天假期啊
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 额 你早说
<adam8157> huntxu: 我以前的评论啊. nnnnd 那个傻逼评论啦刚还给我发邮件
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 我还以为你要动用浏览器呢 你如果只是要搜索结果 用curl不就行了
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 程序写得渣，没什么话好说的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 也给我发了 不过貌似是在推广而已
<adam8157> jyfl987: 自从换了评论啦 我就没兴趣评论了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 为何？ 我觉得外包出去评论挺好的
<snugglecat> 行啦
<snugglecat> knownbad, 行啦行啦行啦
<snugglecat> 行啦
<snugglecat> 哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈后
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 我可以了
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 可以上vpn了
<snugglecat> vpn 看视频卡么
<adam8157> roylez: 想fork goagent
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我专门上去试了下 不是挺好的么
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我不喜欢...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你这2货
<adam8157> - -
<roylez> adam8157: 嫌人家的代码渣？
<jyfl987> 倒是他这个字体变小了
<jyfl987> 虽然页面内容多了 但是那些用w3m的人恐怕就麻烦了
<adam8157> roylez: 他的代码太乱
<adam8157> roylez: 改得简洁规范些, 乱七八糟的东西去掉, 顺便学学Go
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 确实要浏览器。。
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 为何
<caasi> 求助
<caasi> 写个程序来检索文档中连续的单词
<caasi> 怎么做啊
<ofan> 英文？
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 折腾了下 parcellite，让它根据剪贴板搜索
<mooo> caasi: 什么叫“连续的单词”？
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 你是不是想在阅读某个文章的时候 随手用鼠标选中一些单词 然后让他去wiki里搜索/
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 嗯，不一定是 firefox 浏览时，可能是 evince xterm 里
<jyfl987> MaskRay: evince碰到浏览图的 你怎么办
<caasi> mooo: 就是有3000个文档，每个文档中有几千个单词（以空格为间隔），然后要求检索出给定的单词在那些文档中
<caasi> 作业的一题
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 鼠标选中文字，然后 C-M-A (parcellite的快捷键），选择 wikipedia
<jyfl987> 这跟连续有个p关系？
<caasi> trie树
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 图怎么选得中
<mooo> caasi: 那你困惑在哪里？找空格，俩空格之间的就是单词，然后与给定的单词对比
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 图没办法
<caasi> mooo: 困惑是数据结构选择的问题
<caasi> mooo: 我想要对每一个文档建一个trie数
<caasi> mooo: 但是之后发现文档太多了，几十个还行，3000个就不行了
<jyfl987> caasi: trie应该不是用在这个场景的
<caasi> mooo: 额。。。
<caasi> jyfl987: 额。。。那用什么结构啊？
<caasi> jyfl987: 如果独立的一个文档建立树来查找的话trie很顺利啊
<jyfl987> caasi: 你用反了 应该是想搜索什么 就用那个构建个trie树
 * jyfl987 额 今天又有项目 nnd
<caasi> jyfl987: 而且要求是查找连续的若干个单词，普通的trie树只能查单个
 * kk 3.0.0-14-generic #23-Ubuntu SMP Mon Nov 21 20:34:47 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<caasi> jyfl987: 恩，要求是给定若干个单词，然后在所有的文档中查找。这样不是要根据所有的文档分别建立trie树吗？
<jyfl987> caasi: 你还是没说清楚 连续的若干个单词是啥意思
<ofan> caasi: 你这用awk就搞定了吧
<snugglecat> 军代表回答说：“霍查是一个国家的领袖，而毛主席是世界领袖。”
<ofan> 如果是英文的
<caasi> ofan: 额。。。这是作业诶，
<jyfl987> caasi: 你想说的是 同时查找n个单词吧
<snugglecat> ofan, 他的是作业。
<caasi> ofan: 就是让我们写c语言程序
<ofan> caasi: 那也没什么必要用trie
<caasi> jyfl987: 对
<mooo> caasi: 给出abc,bcd,asss这三个单词，分别查找这三个单词在哪个文件里？
<jyfl987> 如果是同时查找n个单词 我以前倒是想过 我们有个过滤关键词的应用 就是要这么干
<caasi> ofan: 那不然呢？
<jyfl987> 不可能一万个关键词要扫一万次
<jyfl987> 但我们那个是公司的代码 不能给你看
<ofan> caasi: hash一下
<ofan> jyfl987: ...
<ofan> jyfl987: 人家还没说要看
<jyfl987> caasi: 思路就是 对你要查找的那些词也构建一个搜索树
<caasi> http://notepad.cc/woglummu58
<kk> caasi,啥网址吆 notepad.cc / woglummu58
<jyfl987> 跟kmp思路差不多 但我算法底子不行 没优化回跳
<caasi> ofan: 不懂
<caasi> kk: 作业要求
<jyfl987> 想起来了
<jyfl987> cython那个开发者给我说过一个算法 专门搞这个的
<kk> caasi, 响应。  ㍦ 
<caasi> 单个文档建立trie树的话还算方便
<caasi> 但是多个文档，而且要有区分（因为单词需要输出在哪些文档中出现过），所以我的想法是建立多个trie树
<caasi> 但是这样的话貌似空间占用太大了（3000个文档）
<ofan> caasi: 一个就够了
<caasi> ofan: 一个的话怎么知道查到的单词在哪些文档中
<caasi> ofan: 而且不是要求查的是多个单词，我得知道顺序啊
<mooo> caasi: 节点的值用来指明在那个/哪些文档中
<ofan> caasi: 给文档编个号
<caasi> ofan: 恩，是有编号的
<ofan> file[0...2999]
<mooo> caasi: 按字母顺序建树，要查的单词也事先按字母顺序排好
<snugglecat> http://boxun.com/news/gb/z_special/2011/12/201112112250.shtml
<kk> snugglecat,啥网址吆 毛泽东与诸葛亮谋略比较：诸葛亮智谋都过于稚嫩
<caasi> mooo: 我是说文档中的单词顺序
<jyfl987> snugglecat: 老毛跟孔明又不是一个级别的
<ofan> caasi: 一个二叉树就好了
<snugglecat> jyfl987, 老毛厉害
<caasi> ofan: 啊？
<ofan> 对于那个什么基本，扩展，高级，只是比较字符串不同，传个比较用的函数指针
<caasi> ofan: 有3000个文档啊，每个文档有几千个单词
<ofan> caasi: 几秒就完事了
<ofan> 而且还能搞成平行的，让你老师给200分
<jinleileiking> hi
<kk> jinleileiking, 好  ㍦ 
<ofan> caasi: 你可以把数据给我，我用python写个
<jinleileiking> 能把terminal -e irssi 放到tag1, terminal 放到tag4 上么 ,awesome
<jinleileiking> 我是不是说hi，kk自动回复好啊
<jinleileiking> hi
<kk> jinleileiking, 好  ㍦ 
<mooo> hi
<jinleileiking> 果然是自动的..
<mooo> 恩
<mooo> 可是为啥不跟我打招呼……
<mooo> kk: hi
<kk> mooo, 好  ㍦ 
<mooo> 谁知道“㍦”是怎么打出来的？
<WiiW> mooo: 复制 粘帖的
<ofan> 字体里的
<caasi> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1jxvxQ0D1vpGiJo_GhfhPovrI1xrM-uQfMU_de2XXUYs/edit?hl=en_US
<kk> caasi ⇪ t: Welcome to Google Docs
<roylez> adam8157: 我的上网速度，就全靠你了
<adam8157> roylez: ? 啥意思
<roylez> adam8157: 你fork goagent啊
<adam8157> roylez: 哦... 已经蛮快了啊
<caasi_> 额。。。
<jyfl987> 论坛的密码最多几位来着 adam8157
<BackSorry> 有没有国内免费的vpn？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 不知道...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你帮我看下 我用生成的 自己记不住多少位了
<jyfl987> nnd 搞技术的论坛 既然密码不能用32位的
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我咋帮你看...
<jyfl987> 这论坛也挺烂的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你去控制面板下面的修改密码那个菜单 他有提示说最多多少位
<adam8157> jyfl987: 30
<jyfl987> 擦 不搞整数 真2
<jyfl987> 好了 登进去了
<adam8157> huntxu: 你今天早上踢我
<roylez> adam8157: 今天瞎看了个信用卡论坛。居然有人特意去刷卡提高额度，然后7、8张卡，每张几十w的额度，A还B，C还A这样，靠信用卡买房。。。而且免息.....
<huntxu> adam8157: qemu怎麽全屏
<adam8157> huntxu: 你设置vga呗
<adam8157> huntxu: 全屏不知道...
<roylez> huntxu: 锤一下蛋蛋就全屏了
<adam8157> roylez: 这种人好多的
<user8888> roylez: 似乎可行性不太高，感觉
<roylez> user8888: 论坛相当火呢
<user8888> 是否真可行？
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 离开有一段时间了回来看看linux脱离玩具级别了吗 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359438 最初觉得win原来越臃肿不开放，转到linux下面看看，后来发现主流软件支持的太少，linux就像个玩具，除了少数电子行业能把他勉强办公外基本只能玩玩而已不能干活。 现在时隔一年能像个港货的东西了吗？ 也就是现在 …
<roylez> user8888: 别问我
<user8888> roylez: 刷成这么高的额度，也要花不少钱吧？
<roylez> user8888: 找开饭馆的朋友
<user8888> 哪个论坛，我也去瞅瞅
<Kandu> huntxu: 那個 -full-screen 參數不好用?
<huntxu> Kandu: 忘了加的時候怎麽辦
<user8888> roylez: 什么意思？帮别人刷卡？然后拿别人的钱？\fs21
<Kandu> huntxu: 沒辦法
<jinleileiking> 啊。。。。。。
<jinleileiking> 鼠标不能滚动了！！！！！！！咋回事啊。。。。！！！！
<jinleileiking> 马上awesome就配置好了。！！！！！
<user8888> roylez: 另外，还款日期一般是1个月吧？好像\fs21
<huntxu> arch的qemu1.0沒編譯spice支持，damn
<adam8157> jyfl987: 要不我就接着qemu? 我买那个板子也不像别人玩儿硬件, 最多也就是搞搞内核, qemu足够了
<Kandu> huntxu: 呃，原來還有 c-a-f
<roylez> user8888: 你有4张卡，就基本上可以无限轮回了
<huntxu> Kandu: ...
<adam8157> huntxu: 俺们公司也有虚拟化部门 欢迎跳槽
<huntxu> Kandu: 早說就完事了
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<huntxu> adam8157: 高攀不起
<roylez> user8888: bbs.51credit.com
<adam8157> huntxu: 嫌我们庙小?
<Kandu> huntxu: 我也是剛剛 google 到, 原來不知道這個快速鍵
<adam8157> Kandu: 你那os就是用qemu跑的?
<Kandu> adam8157: 嗯，一般用 qemu
<huntxu> adam8157: 不帶這樣鄙視人的 TAT
<adam8157> Kandu: bochs 的优点在哪里? 我没用过 嫌它麻烦
<Kandu> adam8157: 沒什麼優點
<Kandu> adam8157: 以前一直用它，一直用它調試。後來發現 qemu 速度比它快，調試功能比它強
<LOL_> adam8157: android自动欧美个
<adam8157> Kandu: 嗯, bochs可能模拟的更真吧, 但是qemu足够了感觉
<LOL_> adam8157: android自动后台下载了一些垃圾软件，在我不知的情况下，这是为啥
<adam8157> LOL_: 给我买个android帮你看看? lol
<jyfl987> adam8157: 还是折腾真机好玩
<LOL_> 比如手机当当，和切客，竟然还给我发短信说我注册了盛 大切客网
<LOL_> 这到底是为啥，
<soiamso> LOL_: 木马。
<Kandu> adam8157: bochs 不大夠，拿 gdb 連接上去 monitor help 看一下，然後對比下 bochs 文檔說的那些功能，就發現了
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 因为 当当 也是 明文密码泄漏事件的主角之一
<LOL_> soiamso: android木马?
<soiamso> LOL_: 刷了写不知名的ROM 内置病毒，跟翻版xp一个道理。
<Kandu> 連到 qemu, monitor help 看
<soiamso> Kandu: qemu的驱动怎样？
<Kandu> soiamso: 驅動?
<CyrusYzGTt> ghosTM55§ 鬼来了，，快唾口水
<LOL_> soiamso: 会不会刷root时遭成的
<soiamso> LOL_: 所有病毒都是一个程序，什么平台不能运行呢？
<Kandu> soiamso: 我不瞭解它裡面的設備。只給 qemu 寫過 bga 驅動
<soiamso> LOL_: 我觉得是你刷的rom就有问题，破解工具全都带病毒。
<LOL_> soiamso: 他们怎麽那麽没道德
<ghosTM55> CyrusYzGTt: 你说什么。。。
<soiamso> LOL_: 你怎么这么没道德抄别人的东西还不给钱。。。。。？
<CyrusYzGTt> ghosTM55§ .. 见鬼了，，
<LOL_> soiamso: 刷机能解决吗
<soiamso> LOL_: 数字签名就是为了防止这种情况。
<ghosTM55> CyrusYzGTt: ...........
<LOL_> soiamso: android有签名?
<soiamso> LOL_: 可以吧，如果bootloader是readonly的话。
<CyrusYzGTt> ghosTM55§ ..有 香港的 vpn么，，我要起码能用 3小时的。
<fivesheep> 同求..
<ghosTM55> CyrusYzGTt: 我们都是linode的vps上架的
<ghosTM55> CyrusYzGTt: 速度很快，美国freemount机房
<LOL_> soiamso: 刷机用的包，从那下比较好
<soiamso> LOL_: 所有linux的包管理器，对需要下载的包都进行数字签名认证。虽然win也有，但是证书乱发认证机制垃圾导致跟没有一样。
<CyrusYzGTt> ghosTM55§ ,, 借我玩3个小时，，
<soiamso> LOL_: 官方网站，你什么型号？
<LOL_> moto xt502
<knownbad> fivesheep: ?
<ghosTM55> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。我自己是朋友给我开的帐户，如果是我自己的vps就送你一个了。。。
<soiamso> LOL_: 最好不要带翻译的，就算有英国网站的木马，对在墙内的你没有什么影响？
<jinleileiking> :(
<jinleileiking> 鼠标滚轮不能用了啊！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> ghosTM55§ 我不要送给我，等我自己有积蓄自己买，我只要借给我玩3个小时
<soiamso> LOL_: 等google更新
<CyrusYzGTt> ghosTM55§ 不要送给我，等我自己有积蓄自己买，我只要借给我玩3个小时
<ghosTM55> ......
<roylez> adam8157: http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/11/12/30/apple_design_chief_jonathan_ive_awarded_knighthood.html
<kk> roylez,啥网址吆 AppleInsider | Apple design chief Jonathan Ive awarded knighthood
<CyrusYzGTt> ghosTM55§ .. 。，
<LOL_> soiamso: moto 的官网上有包吗，?
<soiamso> LOL_: 没有就recovery 不过我觉得recovery也染毒了。
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
 * adam8157 记得之前看过一篇qemu的枪文, 一顿猛夸, 不过现在找不着了...
<LOL_> soiamso: 上过一次moto的中官网只有广告
<roylez> adam8157 huntxu MeaCulpa_ 玩虚拟机的都是渣渣，PowerVM无敌
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<soiamso> LOL_: 你还不如买台华为。
<LOL_> soiamso: 为什么
<soiamso> LOL_: 没有见过服务烂成这样的。
<huntxu> roylez: 玩存儲的是耙耙
<LOL_> soiamso: 哦
<croner> 最近有啥好玩的新东西没？
<roylez> huntxu: 玩不起存储的都是土鳖
<adam8157> qemu是个好东西
<soiamso> LOL_: moto的东西还不是找华为代的工。
<jyfl987> roylez: 你有钱
<huntxu> adam8157: 主席說你是土鱉
<roylez> jyfl987: .
<huntxu> adam8157: 于是你就是土鱉蛋
<fanzeyi> @@ 問下xterm顯示特殊字符的問題... 我用的字體裡面沒有包含UTF8的字體.. 可以像font-family那樣么.. 沒有的字符調用另外的字體而不是顯示方塊 求教
<roylez> huntxu: +1
<huntxu> adam8157: 我早上那個是為了看你幾點上班
<adam8157> huntxu: 像你这种搞虚拟化的更是咯
<adam8157> huntxu: o
<huntxu> 我承認我是土鱉，但絕不是蛋
<Kandu> soiamso: 看了下 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/QEMU#x86 列出的，都很通用，有一半寫過
<kk> Kandu ⇪ t: QEMU - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<huntxu> TAT
<LOL_> soiamso: 关键是对国货不放心，曾经买过一个国产手机，上面都是收费陷阱
<huntxu> fanzeyi: xterm問主席
<jyfl987> LOL_: 刷个cm就是了
<fanzeyi> huntxu: 主席？ roylez ?
<roylez> huntxu: 回来得挺快的
<Juju> hi
<huntxu> fanzeyi: 嗯，她不回答，就是你誠意不夠
 * adam8157 debian也有libvirt啊...
<roylez> huntxu: ....
<soiamso> jyfl987: 那个机型cm都不支持
<huntxu> roylez: 寫個hook
<fanzeyi> roylez: 求教!!..
<kk> Juju, 好  ㍧ 
<roylez> fanzeyi: 啥？.....
<jyfl987> soiamso: 什么机器？
<huntxu> adam8157: arch上都裝上了啊
<fanzeyi> huntxu: 謝謝指點..
<LOL_> jyfl987: cm是?
<roylez> huntxu: irssi支持hook？
<huntxu> roylez: xchat
<roylez> huntxu: 鄙视
<huntxu> roylez: 用不起圖形的，才irssi
<fanzeyi> roylez: 就是說 我設置的xterm字體沒有UTF8字符.. 所以utf8字符都是方塊
<roylez> fanzeyi: 那装字体啊
<fanzeyi> roylez: 中文我通過DoubleSize解決了。。 還有其他的一些字符。。
<Juju> 15点？什么意思，请教
<adam8157> huntxu: virt-manager也有啊...
<huntxu> Juju:  時間
<fanzeyi> roylez: =_= 但是如果我設置成dejavu 就能顯示出來
<roylez> fanzeyi: 哦，我明白了，貌似只有换字体一条路
<huntxu> adam8157: 就一個libvirt
<fanzeyi> roylez: 好吧 謝了 @@
<roylez> fanzeyi: 不过我宁可有些字符看不见也不愿意换字体啊
<adam8157> http://packages.debian.org/sid/virt-manager
<Juju> 谢谢，一下子没明白过来。
<jyfl987> soiamso: 说阿
<huntxu> adam8157: virt-manager幹嘛用
<soiamso> xt502 ?
<fanzeyi> roylez: 同意.. 我決定無視他們了
<soiamso> LOL_: http://www.huaweidevice.com/cn/downloadCenter.do?method=index&directoryId=3372&treeId=0
<kk> soiamso,啥网址吆 下载中心 - 华为终端公司
<adam8157> huntxu: libvirt能管理纯qemu的不?
<huntxu> adam8157: 不是基本都可以用virsh解決麽
<LOL_> soiamso: ?
<roylez> fanzeyi: :)
<adam8157> huntxu: 图形化的libvirt
<soiamso> LOL_: 反正华为比moto服务好一点点。
<huntxu> adam8157: 不加載內核模塊，不行也得行
<iGoogle>  ⣎⣱ ⡇⢸ ⣏⡉    ⡇⢸ ⡇ ⣏⡉ ⡏⢱ ⣏⡉ ⣏⡱ ⢎⡑ ⣏⡉ ⣇⣸ ⣏⡉ ⡷⣸  roylez
<huntxu> 神居然上班了
<iGoogle> 想死阿
 * adam8157 libvirt+qemu是个好东西
<roylez> iGoogle: 你挑衅
<iGoogle> 在家呢
<iGoogle> 我笑话你了。
<roylez> 又挑衅我这上班的
<iGoogle> 是吧。hoho
<huntxu> adam8157: <domain type='qemu' ...>
<sunjun> 弱弱得问下irc.freenode.net ubuntu－cn是不是只在这里面有
 * adam8157 俺们公司好东西不少阿
<huntxu> adam8157: 這玩意，能讓他們別用xml麽
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<LOL_> soiamso: 我现在应该从那下载rom
<huntxu> adam8157: json也比xml強
<Kandu> 一個壞蛋蛋，壞了一鍋好東西
<soiamso> adam8157: rh的libvirt好用？
<ofan> http://dubfuture.blogspot.com/2011/12/china-will-overtake-us-in.html
<kk> ofan,啥网址吆 DUB For the Future: China Will Overtake the US in Computing…Maybe, Someday…
<adam8157> soiamso: 好用
<soiamso> adam8157: 发个教程？
<huntxu> 信耶穌得永生，信蛋得蛋
<adam8157> soiamso: 搜搜嘛...
<alpha080> 坐车，挂机。。。
<soiamso> adam8157: 你是rh的也不发一个标准一点的。
 * adam8157 virsh console 很棒
<huntxu> adam8157: 去，你就只用來開機和關機
<iGoogle> adam8157: 俺，你老家山西的？
<adam8157> iGoogle: 山东
<adam8157> iGoogle: 威海
<iGoogle> rh被你这么一说，显得好土了哦。 lol
<alpha080> 好地方啊。。
<iGoogle> 威海，好地方。下次去吃蛋蛋去
<gfrog_holiday> iGoogle: 本来就很土
<iGoogle> 。
<alpha080> 沿海开发区房价降了吗？
<huntxu> 3000無敵海景別墅
<LOL_> soiamso: ?
<iGoogle> 威海，那啥岛，搞商业开发了没。
<iGoogle> 以前驻军的那岛
<soiamso> LOL_: 其实跟当年的PC一样，你觉得bios 或efi中毒的可能性
<adam8157> iGoogle: 刘公岛
<LOL_> soiamso: 关键是没耍
<ofan> 有用android平板的么？
<soiamso> LOL_: 你究竟自己有没有刷过其他rom ?
<adam8157> huntxu: libvirt总是没连上qemu://
<LOL_> soiamso: 没刷过，也没rom
<soiamso> LOL_: root 了？
<LOL_> soiamso: 嗯
<iGoogle> adam8157: 离岸很近的，似乎是这名。
<huntxu> adam8157: 你怎麽開的
<adam8157> iGoogle: 就是这个 甲午海战
<soiamso> LOL_: 你用linux也知道root是什么结果吧。。。
<LOL_> soiamso: 可能就是root时中的毒
<adam8157> huntxu: sudo systemctl start libvirtd.service
<iGoogle> adam8157: 开发了没。去买一套房子。
<huntxu> adam8157: 沒什麽問題啊
<adam8157> iGoogle: 那上面估计不卖房
<huntxu> adam8157: 我這裏一直都很正常，直接virsh -c qemu:///system
<iGoogle> 。还不搞啊
<huntxu> adam8157: 不是有libvirtd.log 麽
<adam8157> huntxu: 知道了 要root...
<iGoogle> 买一个碉堡啥的，也可以嘛
<adam8157> huntxu: 就不能不用root么?
<huntxu> adam8157: 可以啊
<huntxu> adam8157: 我都不是用root
<adam8157> huntxu: 配置啥了? 加啥组了?
<huntxu> adam8157: 我之前有次iso和img的權限沒弄好 =.= 起不來虛擬機才叫糾結...
<huntxu> adam8157: 遠程的我不知道哦，直接服務器上跑的
<iGoogle> 买一个碉堡，每天，瞄准蛋蛋家。
<huntxu> adam8157: 但是我本地也有一個
<huntxu> 不常開
<adam8157> huntxu: o
<adam8157> iGoogle: - -
<huntxu> adam8157: auth_unix_ro/rw = "none" lol
<huntxu> adam8157: libvirtd.conf
<adam8157> huntxu: o
<soiamso> LOL_: 好像没有。
<huntxu> adam8157: 居然不看配置文件的
<LOL_> soiamso: 没room?
<huntxu> 改成none應該就是隨便可以用了
<adam8157> huntxu: 就不能通过加什么组来实现么...
<LOL_> soiamso: 能刷其它手机的吗？
<alpha080> 排队取票，队伍长为37
<soiamso> LOL_: 不能，kernel 不通用吧
<huntxu> adam8157: 還有sasl和polkit，慢慢研究哈哈
<LOL_> soiamso: T_T
<jyfl987> 万峰说： 年轻人不要老是上网，搞对象你就去新华书店。书店都帮你们分好类了。想找爱学习的去四六级，想找有气质漂亮的你 去乐谱区，想找文艺一些的就去散文旅游，想找对顾家的去菜谱美食。想找年纪小的去教参区，连年级都分出来了。
<LOL_> soiamso: 那我该怎麽办
<huntxu> adam8157: 有哦， UNIX socket access control 那節配置
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ ..
<adam8157> huntxu: 真麻烦
<huntxu> adam8157: 寫的那麽清楚你還不看
<soiamso> LOL_: 买一台新的。
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 根目录磁盘不够！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359443 原来安装ubuntu的时候/只分了7G，现在发现不够用了 怎么在不重装的情况下，增大/目录. 谢谢拉！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 shaozhouzz — 2011-12-31 15:17
<adam8157> huntxu: 我又不是专业搞这个的...
<huntxu>  adam8157 不麻煩啊，要不學我直接none搞定
<soiamso> LOL_: 到moto服务站刷一个新的，
<adam8157> huntxu: 粗暴
<huntxu> adam8157: 工欲善其事
<soiamso> LOL_: 到网站上找一个新的。
<alpha080> 当板砖论斤卖
<LOL_> soiamso: 哪个网站
<soiamso> LOL_: http://www.ubiquitense.com/technology/cyanogenmod-7-for-motorola-xt502-with-battery-fix-and-superaosp-kernel/2960/
<kk> soiamso ⇪ t: Ubiquitense | CyanogenMod 7 for Motorola XT502 - with battery fix! [REVIEW]
<ofan> soiamso: 你的事xt502?
<ofan> 你们发没发现android的wifi很糟糕
<soiamso> ofan LOL 的吧
<ofan> 频繁掉线
<soiamso> ofan 不买便宜的
<LOL_> soiamso: xt300的有没?
<alpha080> 没有啊
<ofan> 也不便宜了
<soiamso> ofan 是硬件问题，U8800的配置的那个高通模板都有问题
<ofan> soiamso: 我手机也是
<ofan> soiamso: 啥？ 有具体说明么
<soiamso> ofan: 后来出的u8800+ 的芯片就没有这些问题了。。。
<soiamso> ofan 华为的型号
<ofan> soiamso: 是wifi模块的问题？
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: lotus 这挫货，配合公司VPN真是一塌糊涂
<ofan> soiamso: 我的不是华为的
<ofan> acer的
<soiamso> ofan 是的，打补丁都修复不了的问题。
<ofan> 而且我手机也有这问题
<soiamso> ofan 我也是看华为论坛看到的。
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: goagent还不错....
<ofan> 还有，我手机和平板经常无法链接局域网内的机器
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: mutt配fetchnotes还能忍
<soiamso> ofan 现在新的型号都没有这些问题了吧，
<ofan> soiamso: 怎么看什么型号
<ofan> 关键不能连内网机器是什么毛病
<LOL_> soiamso: xt300的有没有room?
<soiamso> ofan 看出厂日期，好像 2011年7月后这批芯片就用完了？
<ypsjd> 你们用QQ吗
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 我丫的要的是Notes DB
<soiamso> ofan 主要集中在 800Mhz 的主板上？
<soiamso> ypsjd: 。
<ofan> soiamso: 我nvidia的cpu 1ghz
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: Notes里面到处是高层协议，还要看DNS.. MB
<soiamso> ofan 什么型号？
<ofan> soiamso: wifi信号也不够强，笔记本能满格，平板上很多时候都2格
<ofan> soiamso: acer iconia a500
<MaskRay> linux kernel git 怎么看安装时的版本号？
<soiamso> ofan 就跟当年 linux开始进入笔记本市场一个样。
<ofan> MaskRay: 看啥的版本号
<MaskRay> ofan: 比如安装到 /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.xx 看这个版本号
<ofan> 不清楚，看操作内核镜像的工具有没有相关选项
<adam8157> MaskRay: 源码树下的.version?
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 我不到要用notesdb的时候不拿笔记本出来
<MaskRay> adam8157: cat .version  --> 45
<adam8157> MaskRay: 那就是你最小的那个版本号
<adam8157> MaskRay: 之前的版本号去看Makefile
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 我们这里就TMD好这口
<MaskRay> app-emulation/virtualbox-bin bug，没复制到 /lib/modules/3.2.0-rc7+/misc 而是 3.2.0-rc7/
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 你说老美在休假，我忍不住还是要写e-mail给他们免得自己忘记...
<adam8157> MaskRay: hah? 刚没看到
<adam8157> MaskRay: 应该会复制到当前内核版本目录下吧 `uname -r`
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 我在windows下用wubi安装Ubuntu，无法启动。急！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359446 我把Ubuntu安装在了我的移动硬盘上了（移动硬盘一直在电脑上插着“I:\”）格式是NTFS的，安装重启后出现下面的提示： Try(hd0.0):FAT16:No WUBILDR Try(hd0.1):NTFS5:error:"prefix" is not set 之后显示： GNU GRUB version 1.99-12 ubuntu 5 Min …
<comos> 大家来注册新浪微博吧http://weibo.com/i/2631090340
<kk> comos,啥网址吆 新浪微博注册 新浪微博-随时随地分享身边的新鲜事儿
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/Ap0yP3XuGgQ/?resourceId=0_06_02_99
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: 你好吗。我很好_在线视频观看_土豆网视频 你好吗。我很好 jiayan jiayan
<comos> kk: http://weibo.com/i/2631090340
<kk> comos,啥网址吆 新浪微博注册 新浪微博-随时随地分享身边的新鲜事儿
<ypsjd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l3lvRCMgzDA
<kk> ypsjd,啥网址吆 YouTube - [HD] 20111108 一天壹蘋果 - 野外性交 1/4
<MaskRay> adam8157: 所以说是 bug..
<adam8157> MaskRay: 都是这样的啊 因为装module和装kernel是两步的 相互独立
<MaskRay> adam8157: 或者怎样使 3.2.0-rc7 的 .ko 能在 3.2.0-rc7+ 用
<adam8157> MaskRay: 搞成一致的话又会有别的问题
<adam8157> MaskRay: 复制就是了 符号表没大变化就可以直接用
<adam8157> MaskRay: 会有个提示而已
<adam8157> MaskRay: module的设置里头有个选项设置是否强制版本号
<MaskRay> adam8157: 3.2.0-rc7+ 这个名字是在哪里保存的？
<adam8157> MaskRay: "+"?
<adam8157> MaskRay: 一般不会这么命名阿
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你会写编译器么
<adam8157> jyfl987: 不会 非科班 没学过编译原理
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那就好
<adam8157> jyfl987: - -
<jyfl987> adam8157: 不然你岂不是又比我多会一样东西了
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你比我会的太多了...
<MaskRay> adam8157: git 的，每个 tag 之后的版本就视作 +
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我会的东西 你只要抽出一点时间来 都能搞懂 不是什么费脑子的事  只是费时间而已 所以我是可替代的
<adam8157> MaskRay: make config的时候可以改version 我倒是没生成过"+"的内核
<adam8157> jyfl987: - -! 怎么可能
<comos> 大家来注册新浪微博吧http://weibo.com/i/2631090340
<kk> comos,啥网址吆 新浪微博注册 新浪微博-随时随地分享身边的新鲜事儿
<zhao> 怎么用VPN翻强？
<soiamso> 垃圾micro sd 卡 0.5M/s
<soiamso> zhao: 就是上VPN
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: Principal Corp. System Engineer
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: provide in-depth tech lead to field sales
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 专职擦屁股的...
<cfy> roylez: 主席又干坏事了？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 真的 如果我是搞算法的 自己发明算法 那我就是不可替代的 我现在干的 你学个一年也可以做 没什么意思
<cfy> jyfl987: lisp on rails
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: 来学烧菜吧
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 一样的
<jyfl987> cfy: 额 2b
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: 不可替代，行业前景永远乐观
<cfy> jyfl987: ..........
<MaskRay> jyfl987: yesod
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求教!如何给非APT 安装的软件设置直接命令运行 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359447 是这样的我最近新装了一个QUARTUS 目前知道到软件的安装目录下面运行 如$:/opt/quartus/bin/quartus 这样才能运行!! 我现在想直接让他输个命令就运行 像这样 $:quartus 就直接运行软件了! 求高人指导!! 统计信息: 发表于 由 k12157997 …
<jyfl987> cfy: 帮我找个mvc模式的 比较现代的common lisp框架
<jyfl987> MaskRay: yesod是什么
<jyfl987> 今天要开年会 先走了
<jyfl987> 晚上回来说
 * MeaCulpa_ 为啥看到$:quartus 就想到Squirts
<soiamso> MaskRay: yesod 好开发不？
<cfy> MaskRay: 回来了？
<MaskRay> soiamso: 没用过
<soiamso> MaskRay: 多线程的时候，遇到过 tight loop 没有，ghc
<MaskRay> soiamso: 不会多线程
<MaskRay> cfy: 没有
<Evanescence> 有没有人知道linux有什么压缩图片的程序? 要命令的,我用在脚本里的.
<soiamso> Evanescence: jpeg ?
<Evanescence> soiamso: 恩,压缩jpg图片的
<ScarletWolf> Evanescence: 压缩？格式转换？好像有个ImageMagick之类
<MaskRay> cfy: 12日才考完。。
<soiamso> Evanescence: 你是继续有损压缩？
<Evanescence> ScarletWolf: imagemagick可以压缩?
<ScarletWolf> Evanescence: ImageMagick
<cfy> MaskRay: 那跟我一样啊。
<soiamso> Evanescence: 可以阿，不过效果不好。
<ScarletWolf> Evanescence: 你指的压缩是转换格式，调下质量么？
<Evanescence> soiamso: 只要失真不高,就行,我看到windows下有压缩失真在百分之多少的
<soiamso> Evanescence: thumbnail
<cfy> Evanescence:
<cfy> Evanescence: convert -quatlity 75 old.img new.img
<cfy> Evanescence: 75是一个比较合适的算法参数
<MeaCulpa_> imagemagick 里的convert?
<huntxu> roylez: 下班了？
<soiamso> Evanescence: imagemagick 很慢的。
<MeaCulpa_> imagemagick还慢，那用啥？gd?
<Astrology> ScarletWolf: 就是保持原来的格式,使图片的大小变小,我1000K
<CyrusYzGTt> convert xxoo.jpg xxoo.pdf 可以这样做的
<Astrology> ScarletWolf: 所以应该是调整质量
<Astrology> 的图片无法上传,限制是512K
<Astrology> soiamso: imagemagic怎么压缩??
<Astrology> 刚才掉线,不好意思....
<soiamso> Astrology: 有损压缩。
<Astrology> soiamso: 能问下是哪个选项么?
<kk> 新 Wubi安装讨论 • wubi成功安装,但是登录后花屏怎么办 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359449 本小菜电脑HP pavilion dv2000,Windows XP系统因为毕业设计的关系昨天搜索资料装了ubuntu,有以下两个头疼的问题请大大们赐教 1.登录之前显示都是正常的,登录后会花屏,壁纸显示正常,左侧栏和上侧栏花了,但是如果直接注销又能有短暂的 …
<soiamso> Astrology: convert ?
<Astrology> soiamso: 恩,找到了,有compress选项
<Astrology> 接下来自己看man了
<maya> adam8157: 当叔诶~~~
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<soiamso> 华为竟然出了原装的android ...........
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 奸夫刚才还在的
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 啥？
<mooo> soiamso: 啥？
<CyrusYzGTt> 笨 出原装的，，就不需要自己烦，只要安装一些自己的东西覆盖就是
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ ..伊万洛夫 呗
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 乃说伊凡塞斯啊。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 嗯，，
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 乖，
<soiamso> mooo: 就是没有订制软件只装了个输入法跟备份软件的android
 * MeaCulpa_ 切一盘quake去接老婆！
<ScarletWolf> MeaCulpa_: quake。。。雷神之锤？
<maya> 在这里 一个有老婆的人 是多么令人羡慕啊。。。。
<soiamso> maya: 老一点的都有吧。。
<maya> soiamso: 酱紫啊  哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ ..你想 合体？？
<soiamso> maya: 找个不是很喜欢钱的老婆就可以了
<ScarletWolf> maya: 哇，maya出现
<maya> ScarletWolf: 系呀系呀  狼狼~~~
<ScarletWolf> maya: 还在为高考复习吗？很累吧
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ .. maya 一来，你就 铺头了。。
<soiamso> maya: 你考了多少次高考?
<maya> ScarletWolf: 是呀。。。。 主要是心累  比较绝望啊。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ http://www.tudou.com/playlist/p/l14726905.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址吆 黑丝吊带靓妹欲火纯情秀美体_在线观看7个视频_土豆网
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 囧
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 。。
<maya> soiamso: 乃啥意思啊。。。。
<soiamso> maya: 问问而已
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, maya 来啦
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 破涕为笑了吧
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 知道，，可是 maya 木有跟我打招呼
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<maya> snugglecat: 猫叔~~~~~
<snugglecat> :)
<maya> soiamso: 酱紫。。
<maya> 话说
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ ..你不厚道，，不给夫君我打招呼
<maya> 有木有大仙儿识日文
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 额。。。。
<whsailing> !time
 * oink 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 12 月 31 日 星期六 16:52:48
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 是不是想跟我 亲热的时候对我说 日文 满足我对AV的性趣
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 靠。。。。请注意影响。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 好吧，， 我是 真性情
<maya> 表毁俺清白啊啊啊 啊啊啊啊
<whsailing> 公开场合玩调戏
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 好吧，，不说，，你还木有跟我打招呼呢
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 好!
<maya> CY
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 初次见面请多关照！
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 嗯嗯，， 亲亲
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ .. ..
<maya> 有木有人懂日文啊！
<whsailing> 受不了了，果断吃饭云
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • thunderbird 163邮件发不出去（今天，所有163新帐号） http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359454 163新帐号，　服务器设置是thunderbird自动设置的，STARTTLS　　 提示： Sending of message failed. An error occurred sending mail: Unable to establish a secure link with SMTP server smtp.163.com using STARTTLS since it doesn't advertise that feature. Switch off STARTTLS …
<gebjgd> maya: 爱丽噶多狗砸姨妈死
<maya> gebjgd: 乃会吗。。。
<maya> 求助。。。。
<maya> ofan: 丫~  乃也在哦~
<ofan> maya: 又放假了？
<maya> ofan: 啥叫又放假啦啊。。。
<maya> 俺们元旦~
<ofan> maya: 一上网不就表示又放假了..
<maya> 哈哈   好吧
<ofan> maya: 怎么不去群呢
<gebjgd> maya: 先发果照
<gebjgd> maya: 我再考虑下我会不会
<maya> gebjgd: 俺喊乃老婆来~~~
<maya> ofan: 我没加群啊。。。
<maya> 新gtalk账号木几个人。。。
<maya> 乃的pvt我来~
<ofan> maya: 咋不加呢
<gebjgd> ofan: 什么群?
<ofan> gebjgd: gtalk群
<maya> 木时间经营诶
<gebjgd> ofan: 那个还能用么
<maya> 为毛不能用。。。
<gebjgd> maya: 卡的要死
<gebjgd> maya: 还丢失消息
<adam8157> maya: 刚和manager开会去了
<adam8157> maya: 你又放假了哈
<ofan> irc也卡
<maya> adam8157: 必须得~
<maya> gebjgd: 有木有。。。。
<adam8157> maya: 高中生就不该放假
<gebjgd> ofan: irc从来没卡过
<maya> adam8157: 吐血。。。
<maya> gebjgd: irc经常掉线有木有~
<ofan> gebjgd: 直接掉线？
 * maya ofan 击掌~
<ofan> lol
<gebjgd> maya: 没有
<gebjgd> maya: ofan 我的irc 24小时在线
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<maya> 。。。。。。。
<roylez_> adam8157: 你好啊
<roylez_> adam8157: 好久不见
<roylez_> palomino|working: 破马早啊
<ofan> gebjgd: 我基本也24小时在
<ofan> 一天能掉个一两次
<gebjgd> ofan: 你上上上下下n次
<gebjgd> ofan: 昨晚就至少5次
<ofan> lag经常破白
<ofan> gebjgd: 那是我的平板
<gebjgd> ofan: 还好意思说呢
<gebjgd> ofan: 那么次的平板还好意思说呢
<ofan> gebjgd: 你还监视我？
<gebjgd> ofan: 恩
<ofan> gebjgd: 擦 不比你那上网本强
<gebjgd> ofan: 我钟意你
<ofan> 我的能超频
<gebjgd> ofan: 上网本很稳定
<adam8157> roylez_: hah?
<roylez_> adam8157: 在家三国杀
<ofan> gebjgd: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1158260
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: [Dev] Native linux on Iconia - xda-developers
<ofan> gebjgd: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NlGHZ5VTAr8
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: YouTube - Iconia A500 ArchLinux | kernel 2.6.38 chromium
<adam8157> roylez_: 贴在墙上了 越看越欢乐
<roylez_> adam8157: hehe
<ofan> 如果4.0一般般的话，我就搞个native linux
<soiamso> ofan: ultrabook 方便，还是平板方便？
<gebjgd> ofan: 没键盘的东西.用起来不方便
<ofan> soiamso: 平板
<gebjgd> soiamso: 上网本方便
<ofan> gebjgd: 搞个外置的
<gebjgd> soiamso: 有键盘
<gebjgd> ofan: 带出去不方便
<ofan> gebjgd: 小键盘
<gebjgd> ofan: 你不能等车的时候用
<gebjgd> ofan: 上网本无所谓
<soiamso> ofan: 办公出差用, 感觉android没有可以用的软件
<gebjgd> soiamso: 没错
<ofan> gebjgd: 你等车怎么用上网本
<gebjgd> ofan: 做公司的出租车,向来用上网本
<ofan> soiamso: ultrabook多贵
<soiamso> ofan: 5500RMB 一台。
<ofan> 外出也不需要很多打字
<soiamso> ofan: 也有5100的
<ofan> 主要还是轻便
<gebjgd> soiamso: 上网本不够你用么
<maya> 话说 上个周跟一个现在在西藏的朋友打电话  他说 现在的人 根本没有时间去践行一日三省吾身  闲暇时间都被电子产品占据了   话说 现在连等车的时间都不放过了么。。。。
<gebjgd> maya: 西藏的人太闲了
<gebjgd> maya: 闲的蛋疼
<soiamso> gebjgd: 要用word, ppt，要求能玩新浪微博的游戏。
<maya> gebjgd: 他不是西藏人  暂时在西藏而已
<gebjgd> so
<gebjgd> soiamso: 上网本足够
<gebjgd> maya: 假西藏人
<ofan> 平板足够
<maya> gebjgd: 我去。。。。
<maya> 我觉得他说的很有道理。。。。
<ofan> soiamso: 你买个air吧
<gebjgd> maya: 闭嘴照你果照去
<soiamso> ofan: 求证你的那台能不能玩新浪的flash游戏
<jinleileiking> 鼠标滚轮不能用了啊！！！
<soiamso> ofan: acer s3
<ofan> soiamso: flash能用
<jinleileiking> 鼠标滚轮不能用了啊！！！求解释
<maya> gebjgd: 啊啊啊啊啊啊  gebjgd欺负人啊啊啊啊啊啊~~~~
<ofan> 不过flash真是垃圾
<jinleileiking> 滚不了了
<gebjgd> jinleileiking: 坏了
<ofan> maya: 揍他
<gebjgd> jinleileiking: 买新的
<jinleileiking> 没坏，windows能滚
<ofan> 有老婆的认了都还不老实
<gebjgd> maya: 你打飞机过来找我报仇吧
<jinleileiking> awesome里滚不了了
 * maya 给 gebjgd喂巴豆
<ofan> gebjgd: 肠男
<maya> 严重同意ofan~~
<gebjgd> jinleileiking: awesome用什么鼠标
<gebjgd> jinleileiking: 蛋疼
<jinleileiking> 偶尔也用一下。。
<gebjgd> ofan: 肠男是 jagdwurs
<gebjgd> ofan: 肠男是 jagdwurst
<maya> gebjgd: 木有飞机可打 %>_<%
<adam8157> maya: 下班了 闺女
<soiamso> ofan: flash游戏这个是重点lp别无所求，我的要求就是她去出差回来我不要拿着沉沉的笔记本去逛街。
<jinleileiking> 不是用不用，是有没有
<gebjgd> jinleileiking: 你可以偶尔去win下用一下
<maya> adam8157: 好的呀~
<gebjgd> maya: 女人一样可以打飞机的
<jinleileiking> 不能用不栓嘎
<gebjgd> maya: 网上有教程
<ofan> gebjgd: 你自己说的肠男
<jinleileiking> 爽啊
<gebjgd> maya: 注意卫生和安全
<soiamso> ofan: 发个链接给你测试？
<maya> gebjgd: 经常**不好的。。。。
<ofan> soiamso: 发吧
<gebjgd> ofan: 好好查查字典
<maya> 我去。。。。。
<ScarletWolf> maya: 88，我回去了
<maya> 丫
<maya> 对呀
<soiamso> ofan: game.weibo.com
<maya> 狼狼和当叔一个公司的
<maya> 哈哈
<soiamso> ofan: 微城市
<maya> 没来得及和当叔说88  跟乃说两个 捎给当叔一个 拜拜 白白~
<adam8157_away> maya: bye
<gebjgd> soiamso: 你什么时候也变得这么女人了
<maya> adam8157_away: 唔哈哈~
 * maya 当叔 狼狼 路上小心~
<soiamso> gebjgd: 什么。。。，我懒而已。
<gebjgd> soiamso: 玩性浪
<maya> 话说  这里的人 最久的  认识几年了。。。
<gebjgd> soiamso: 一波又一波
<ofan> soiamso: 还要登陆
<soiamso> ofan: 如果能玩，我去买台 华为的顶级平板。
<ofan> soiamso: 多少米
<soiamso> ofan: 3K+ ?
<soiamso> ofan: 其实smartq 也有出android 4.0的
<gebjgd> soiamso: 有钱人啊
<soiamso> ofan: 暂时只有7寸
<ofan> soiamso: 买asus的4核平板
<soiamso> gebjgd:  努力吧
<ofan> soiamso: transformer t201
<gebjgd> soiamso: 努力当有钱人?
<gebjgd> soiamso: 平板我觉得太大不方便携带
<ofan> 平板才方便
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ ..你有木有密码被泄漏了。。
<soiamso> gebjgd: 找个有钱的，自己赚钱，当公务员，投胎是不成了这一辈子
<maya> 可能
<maya> 至今还木改
<maya> 哈哈
<gebjgd> soiamso: 你要找个有钱的?
<gebjgd> soiamso: 傍大款?
<soiamso> gebjgd: 我都有老婆了，还找？
<gebjgd> soiamso: 你要当公务员?
<gebjgd> soiamso: 我也有老婆了
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ ..。。 快去改密码。。
<soiamso> gebjgd: 自己赚钱。
<gebjgd> soiamso: 我早就自己赚钱了
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 木事啦。。。
<soiamso> ofan: 能玩不？
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ ..嗯嗯，，我想要知道你的信息
<maya> 额。。。。。。。。。
<gebjgd> maya: 发个果照.他就不要了
<maya> 木有~
<gebjgd> maya: 现在照
<maya> 木照相机
<gebjgd> maya: webcam
<maya> 木手机。。。。
<maya> 木摄像头
<gebjgd> maya: 用mypaint画
<maya> 。。。。。。。
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • win7和LD双系统下，想无损调整LD下/home的大小，有简单方法吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359461 win7越来越少用，趁LD发布11.12，想把win7上的分区容量转移到LD的/home分区中，由于/home本来就有几十G的数据，有什么办法可以不损害/home下的数据而增加其分区容量？ win7下可以用PM无损调整分区，这个我 …
<ofan> soiamso: 载入好慢
<ofan> soiamso: 可以玩
<soiamso> ofan: 在里面流畅吗？
<ofan> soiamso: 不流畅
<soiamso> ofan: 载入慢很正常的
<gebjgd> soiamso: 你还是买个ipad2吧
<gebjgd> soiamso: ipad 2配性浪微波很不错
<gebjgd> ofan: 我同事在米国买了三星
<wzlxx> 有sawfish同好没？
<cfy> wzlxx: me
<wzlxx> cfy: 呵呵，果然还是LISPER给力啊
<cfy> wzlxx: :D
<wzlxx> cfy: 看配置
<wzlxx> 我的XTERM那个空隙问题木有解决
<cfy> wzlxx: 没啥配置。就jump-or-exec
<cfy> wzlxx: 嗯，我也是
<ofan> library.nu 能不能打开？
<wzlxx> cfy: 还有EMACS
<wzlxx> cfy: 莫非这个问题没法解决了？文档我也看了，也木有什么介绍
<cfy> wzlxx: 看分辨率吧
<cfy> wzlxx: 不管他了
<wzlxx> cfy: AWESOME里可以解决这个问题
<cfy> wzlxx: don't care about that
<wzlxx> cfy: 呵呵
<ofan> library.nu 能不能打开？
<gebjgd> ofan: no
<cfy> ofan: 好像不行
<ofan> 哦 可能维护
<gebjgd> ofan: ping下就知道了
<ofan> 被过滤了
<ofan> timeout
<gebjgd> http://penti2.com/blog/more.asp?name=agile&id=55728
<kk> gebjgd,啥网址吆 乐活--视频--创意广告：东芝LED电灯10年
<wzlxx> cfy: 还在看CL？
<mlcz> 大家好
<kk> mlcz, 好  ㍪ 
<kenifanying> CyrusYzGTt, mldonkey 怎么收动添加服务器？
<mengfei> mldonkey速度不给力啊
<CyrusYzGTt> kenifanying§ ..自己看 wiki
<dongfengweixiao> deepinlinux有点要我恶心了现在.
<mengfei> 我都是开虚拟机机xp用迅雷下的
<mengfei> 我的A卡不支持gnome3，已经装了最新驱动也不行
<kenifanying> CyrusYzGTt, 木有找到才来问你
<CyrusYzGTt> kenifanying§ ..那就不要用，，
<kenifanying> CyrusYzGTt, 我想要单独添加一个服务器，不是那种导入的
<mengfei> mldonkey本身的服务器已经够了，下载资源很多，不过速度不给力
<gebjgd> mengfei: 梦非
<gebjgd> mengfei: 开源驱动
<CyrusYzGTt> kenifanying§ ..不知道，，我是自动链接30个服务器，不固定
<gebjgd> mengfei: 乐嘉就没告诉你? 黄菡也没告诉你?
<kenifanying> mengfei, 教育网mldonkey自己的那几个服务器链接不上
<kenifanying> CyrusYzGTt, 北邮的服务器地址是 211.61.71.81 端口是42422,怎么加进去呢?
<mengfei> 我网名已经用了快十年了，那时候孟非还不知道在干嘛呢
<mengfei> 梦飞
<CyrusYzGTt> kenifanying§ ..我怎么知道，，
<gebjgd> mengfei: 孟非
<dongfengweixiao> ```````````````
<kenifanying> CyrusYzGTt, :-)
<CyrusYzGTt> kenifanying§ 我这里都是自动的每天都不一样，链接的服务器数目也不一样
<kenifanying> CyrusYzGTt, 我这能链接上的也是底id，明明我是公网地址的……
<CyrusYzGTt> kenifanying§ 不清楚
<mengfei> 大家网络速度好吗？我是江苏广电的网络，3M的网络下载速度显示能有300多K，不过网络监视器中网络程波浪型，可看视频电影什么的经常卡
<mengfei> 网络监视器中一会到300多，一会到0，
<snugglecat> mengfei, 你真是波涛汹涌啊
<snugglecat> maya, mengfei 的网络图线像你的身体一样么， 波浪型的
<maya> snugglecat: 囧
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 最怕的是该突出的不突出， 改瘦的不瘦。 波浪错位了
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • 拜师贴！哭寻Aircrack-ng高手，请师傅啊！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359464 因为Aircrack-ng，恋上Linux。 现在Aircrack-ng却木有一点进展，开始的兴趣慢慢下来，只剩下一股执着劲儿 在百度、谷歌、几位大神的帮助下，只学得了一点点门道，却始终不能成功，找不到正确方法。 拜请一位Ubuntu老师，Aircra …
<mengfei> 以后装机子不装A卡的了，驱动跟不上，不仅gnome3用不了，虚拟机里的2D加速也用不了
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ...
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 飞机场加大肚腩加小屁股
<Patrick_DJ> Q: 已知有当前目录里很多个子文件夹，我想把所有的子文件夹中的所有.rm文件都移动到当前目录，请问用什么命令呢?
<snugglecat> Patrick_DJ, find
<CyrusYzGTt> 以后装机子不装双卡的了，驱动跟不上，不仅GT550N用不了，特效i915有时也出问题
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 啥？？
<snugglecat> Patrick_DJ, 后面加一命令， 详细 google find 的用法
<Patrick_DJ> snugglecat: 看来有些麻烦.. - -
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 波浪型身材， 但错位。 该大不大，该小不小
<mengfei> snugglecat, 整一个外星人啊
<snugglecat> Patrick_DJ, 不烦啊，经常用的， 弄个脚本不就好了么
<snugglecat> mengfei, :)
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ..什么破浪，，你画个图看看，，
<snugglecat> Patrick_DJ, 有些文件管理器也自带 过滤功能， 貌似 mc 就有
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 等等
<Patrick_DJ> snugglecat: find -iname "*.rmvb*" | while read i; do mv $i ./;done
<Patrick_DJ> snugglecat: 可以了。
<jlzhang> Patrick_DJ: find . -name "*.rm" -exec mv {} . \;
<snugglecat> Patrick_DJ, 参照 jlzhang 的
<cuihao> 现在哪个音乐播放器歌词插件比较好？MP3标签不乱码的更好。
<mengfei> audacious,这个不要转码就很好的支持中文
<Patrick_DJ> snugglecat: 可以了。
<cuihao> mengfei,  用什么看歌词呢？
<Patrick_DJ> jlzhang: 可以了. :0
<snugglecat> Patrick_DJ, :)
<jlzhang> Patrick_DJ: 我也经常用这个命令，以前老是忘记，用得多了就成习惯了。
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 不好意思， 我画得屁股有些下垂
 * CyrusYzGTt 好郁闷，。。刚才放AV太大声，，pulseaudio..挂了，，怎么重启启动。。
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ..看不到
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 看来我要重启系统了，，等会你再发给我
<mengfei> cuihao, osd-lyrics
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat: 画完了?
<snugglecat> Jagdwurst, 没画， 现在画 maya 的波浪型
<gebjgd> snugglecat: maya没胸
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 顶多a
<maya> 。。。。
<snugglecat> 哈哈
<jlzhang> 悲剧，不小心输错了数据库名字 drop database mysql
<jlzhang> 有影响么？目前看起来正常。
<jlzhang> 有修复命令么？
<snugglecat> maivel, http://imagebin.org/191103 你死左边还是右边的
<snugglecat> 是 s 身材，还是 c 身材
<snugglecat> 是胸大，腰细， 屁股大， 还是胸小，要粗， 没屁股
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 后者
<snugglecat> 是胸大，腰细， 屁股大， 还是胸小，腰粗， 没屁股
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 不好意思， 给错人了
<snugglecat> maya,  http://imagebin.org/191103 你死左边还是右边的
<gebjgd> maya: 右边
<snugglecat> 呵呵
<snugglecat> maya, 生气了
<maya> 木啊木啊
<maya> 在看电影
<maya> 唔哈哈
<maya> 好吧，。。。。  我是左右的结合体。。。。
<snugglecat> ......
<snugglecat> 全大???
<maya> 下一话题。。。。
<freeayu> 新年到了，你们没去参加活动嘛
<snugglecat> maya, http://imagebin.org/191104 这个???
<maya> 哈哈
<snugglecat> gebjgd, 又一失足学生妹
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 来了
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 显然
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, http://imagebin.org/191103
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 嗯，，刚才重启顺便去 win7升级，，
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 过早的性行为,没有带套
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, , http://imagebin.org/191104
<snugglecat> 呵呵
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 两张都是？？
<snugglecat> 第一张是对比， 第二张是 maya 说的 合体
<CyrusYzGTt> ..不明白
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ..哦，， maya说的合体貌似有三个月 身孕了，，难道 maya暗示有了。。
<maya> 啊啊啊啊啊啊
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 本来说的是 第一张， a 胸大，腰小，屁股耸， b 胸小，腰粗没屁股。 maya 说的是 a 和 b 合起来就是她的身材， 就变成 第二张了
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 唉，，看来 吾真的是 寡人了，，你都有了，，早说嘛，，我不参合
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ..哦哦
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 明白了吧
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ..哦，，那没什么，很好啊，XXOO 或者 maya 想要有孩子不会危害到自己
<snugglecat> ...
<jlzhang> 为什么新装的firefox9，访问youtube的时候，点击登录弹出一个“此URL无效，无法载入。”的警告框？
<snugglecat> jlzhang, 请翻墙
<snugglecat> 请肉身翻墙
<jlzhang> snugglecat: 已翻墙，能正常浏览视频。
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 那我不知道了
<jlzhang> snugglecat: 就是点击登录，提示出错。
<snugglecat> 那我不知道了
<mengfei> jlzhang, 我这正常的
<jlzhang> mengfei: 难道，firefox越来越烂了？
<mengfei> 我也是firefox
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 额，，连 征婚网站也被爆了，，，
<jlzhang> 我这是xp+firefox9
<jlzhang> mengfei: 之前的版本一直好好的。
<mengfei> 我是ubuntu
<jlzhang> mengfei: 感觉系统有中木马的嫌疑，刚才有重装了一下。灰常干净的一个系统啊……
<gebjgd> jlzhang: 出门左转 #windowsxp
<jlzhang> mengfei: 我ubuntu里的firefox也是正常的。
<jlzhang> gebjgd: 有-cn的么？
<gebjgd> jlzhang: 有.你进去就有了
<jlzhang> -_-||
<jlzhang> 这里的朋友比较友爱且热情……
<mengfei> 各位是怎么翻墙的，我是买的vpn
<jlzhang> mengfei: 你都看什么频道的？我最近都在追starcraft 2
<jlzhang> mengfei: GoAgent!
<jlzhang> mengfei: 不过有时候会卡住，但是进度条明明都加载满了啊。
<mengfei> 看些linux的视频，还有机械改造的，
<mengfei> 也卡
<mengfei> 我都开着那暂停等会
<jlzhang> mengfei: 哦，我还以为是这个代理程序本身的BUG呢……
<archl> WOW
<archl> e17 is here....
<jlzhang> mengfei: 你用GoAgent吧，我这下载速度都在200KB~300KB。
<jlzhang> mengfei: 我的宽带是移动4M的。
<mengfei> 我是3M的
<mengfei> 广电的
<mengfei> 网络不好，不翻墙有时看视频都卡
<jlzhang> mengfei: 你用GoAgent+AutoProxy，完美组合。
<archl> Paratype released another free open source font; this time it's PT Mono !
<CyrusYzGTt> 话说，，那只是 假的根本就木有。。这么高..
<jlzhang> mengfei: 我这访问国外的链路很好，能达到10M+
<archl> A year-end gift from Russians!
<archl> adam8157:  http://i.minus.com/iLhdGr9yLBv4k.png http://www.fontstock.com/public/PTMonoOFL.zip
<adam8157> archl: 啥
<CyrusYzGTt> 吃饭
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<archl> adam8157: a newly released open source Monospace Font.
<archl> CyrusYzGTt:  miximixi
<jlzhang> archl: 有没有open source的宋体？
<archl> jlzhang:  wqy
<LeithWong> exit
<jlzhang> archl: 质量更好的有么？
<jlzhang> archl: 我现在用adobe的那款。
<archl> jlzhang:  I don't know
<adam8157> archl: - -
<archl> adam8157 :)
<cleamoon> skype麦克没声有人有办法吗？
<snugglecat> 接待马英九“寄宿家庭”的陈思亮说，马生活简朴、平易近人。昨天早上准备包子、馒头、面包、馄饨、豆浆当早餐，马英九夹馄饨时不小心掉在餐桌上，他很节俭，舍不得丢，拿筷子夹起来吃
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 才发现Network-manager一个月没连接了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359468 今天打开网络连接看了看，竟然发现dsl上一次的使用时间是29天前 奇怪的是我每天都在上网。 然后我把‘所有用户都能使用’的勾勾去掉，重启之后network-manger又连上了 统计信息: 发表于 由 todienow — 2011-12-31 19:24
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ ???
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ gmlive监护人，，hi
<Jagdwurst> 好久没吃包子、馒头、馄饨、豆浆..了
<lerosua> ...
<snugglecat> 作秀的马英九
<Jagdwurst> 奢侈品啊...
<CyrusYzGTt> ;-^-;
<cleamoon> skype麦克没声有人有办法吗？
<zoufeng> 大家元旦怎么玩？
<CyrusYzGTt> 凉拌
<zoufeng> 咋办?砸电脑呗！！
<CyrusYzGTt> 淡然是 看 AV
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: I hope you can play some games, and share your experience...
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ ,, 不懂你说什么。。 hope ???experience.??
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: teach us how to play games ! :)
<snugglecat> maya, 在干嘛呢
<CyrusYzGTt> 翻译如下：我 hope 你/你们 能 玩 一些 游戏s.和 共享 你/你们的  experience.
<snugglecat> maya, 看啥电影
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 该你说话了
<CyrusYzGTt>  teach us how to play games ! 翻译如下： 老师 我们 怎么 去 玩 游戏
<maya> 倒腾mp3
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ??
<maya> 。。。。。。
<snugglecat> 哦
<maya> 还没找到好电影。。。。
<snugglecat> 问 CyrusYzGTt
<snugglecat> 他知道
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ .??
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 看 道德经
<archl> CyrusYzGTt:  去 玩 游戏!
<maya> 、、、、、
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ go play game!
<archl>  CyrusYzGTt:   去 玩电影
<snugglecat> p2p 是不是3p 啊
<snugglecat> p还有2p， 一共不是3p么
<archl> maya:  play games
<maya> 啥游戏
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 来我家
<jlzhang> maya: IMDB.Top.250
<snugglecat> maya, CyrusYzGTt 他母亲接待你
<archl> maya:  minetest
<maya> 我忙着呢。。。
<archl> Girls are busy studying...
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你没希望了。 她忙着呢
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你就哭吧
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 早就知道 maya 不爱我，， 她爱 别人，，
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 太高兴了，，可以继续看AV
<snugglecat> 好吧
<maya> 啊啊啊啊啊
<maya> 我在忙mp3啊啊啊啊啊
<Jagdwurst> maya: 为啥常听你呻吟
<maya> 呜呜呜~~~~(>_<)~~~~
<maya> 酱紫。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ .. 是不是 莫斯科郊外的晚上
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 因为她在自慰
<Jagdwurst> .....
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 你忒粗俗了
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 你咋知道这首歌
<maya> 我告诉你的？
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 一般
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ .. 嗯嗯，还一起 通过 skype 交换照片呢
<maya> 。。。。。
<jlzhang> 新年伊始，你们却讨论这个，不跟你们同流何乌了。88
<archl> jlzhang:  join me, play games!
<jlzhang> 最后一句：新年快乐。
<archl> 新年快乐
<maya> 。。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 。。。。。
<archl> CyrusYzGTt maya  build your sweet home.
<CyrusYzGTt> CyrusYzGTt maya  build your sweet home. 翻译如下： CyrusYzGTt maya 构建 你们的 甜蜜温馨的 家
<Inode_LF> hello
<CyrusYzGTt> world
<kk> Inode_LF, 好  ㍫ 
<Inode_LF> CyrusYzGTt: 你真幽默
<CyrusYzGTt> Inode_LF§ ..哦 哦
<Inode_LF> 研究啥呢
<slacker_HD> CyrusYzGTt
<CyrusYzGTt> 研究 元旦 看 maya 还是看 AV
<slacker_HD> 你好
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu 11.10安装开源的显卡驱动后全屏Unity还是出现明显的卡吨 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359470 问题如上，该如何解决？刚开机时安装显卡驱动的系统明显比没有安装的时候顺畅许多，但是开机20分钟后就感觉比没装显卡驱动还卡。这是怎么个说法？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zf123 — 2011-12-31 19:52
<CyrusYzGTt> slacker_HD§ 全高清，，？？ 么事？？
<slacker_HD> 给你看全高清大图
<slacker_HD> 你看么
<slacker_HD> 年画
<CyrusYzGTt> 不看， 你是 粪便全高清，，
<Inode_LF> CyrusYzGTt: 当然看maya
<slacker_HD> :-D
<CyrusYzGTt> Inode_LF§ ,,可是 maya 在 啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊
<Inode_LF> 网上看的么，给我看看
<snugglecat> Inode_LF, 你应该知道 啊~啊~啊~是啥意思吧
<Inode_LF> snugglecat: 果真不明白
<snugglecat> Inode_LF, 你是小孩子
<CyrusYzGTt> 这是 天籁之音 ，是 生命的赞歌
<gebjgd> 是maya呻吟的声音
<Inode_LF> gebjgd: slacker_HD 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<slacker_HD> ？
<archl> gebjgd: ...
<Inode_LF> slacker_HD: gebjgd CyrusYzGTt 你们真蠢“果真不明白”，是林妹妹与贾宝玉的表白，去
<CyrusYzGTt> Inode_LF§ ,, 好吧，， 文盲路过
<archl> Inode_LF:  a love story between skeletons...
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 你在这里几年了
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ .. 不知道
<archl> maya <4
<maya> <3我懂  <4啥意思。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 。。
<archl> maya:  less than 4 yrs...
<maya> 不到四年？
<maya> 那又是啥意思。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 围观
<CyrusYzGTt> 围观 archl 教  maya 数数
<Inode_LF> 围观CyrusYzGTt
<CyrusYzGTt> .. ..
<NoIE> 今天晚上，有人打算睡觉吗？
<archl> adam8157 I decided to buy a Kindle Keyboard for $89...
<archl> NoIE:  I knew you are.
<adam8157> archl: hah? 这么便宜?
<archl> adam8157 only 48mins left...
<CyrusYzGTt> http://kclz.org/article/showone.asp?id=1162
<archl> adam8157 Refurbished Kindle Keyboard *
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址吆 ["404 => Net::HTTPNotFound . IN gettitle"]
<adam8157> archl: I have two more hours
<archl> adam8157 to be a dead man?
<adam8157> archl: to 2012
<archl> adam8157:why?
<adam8157> archl: timezone. buddy
<archl> adam8157: err... not 3 hours gap?
<adam8157> archl: ... my mistake... 20:21 now
<archl> adam8157: make a wish.
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 我不见你上线,还以为你重装系统了。
<archl> adam8157: I wish to meet all the people I have a photo in the coming year -  not in a ship or heaven.
<Jagdwurst> but in the hell
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 你就不许他自个慰,看个片啊.有点自己的私人空间?
<gebjgd> archl: or in the asshole
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 今天你很鸡冻嘛 :D
<tenzu> 都看晚会去了?
<gebjgd> 猫会
<tenzu> gebjgd: 你在干吗?
<J_lei> 元旦到了，还有几个在加班？
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • ubuntu 你怎么才能让我上网？？？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359476 本人装的是最新版的 ubuntu 11.10 和win7 弄了个双系统。 有一个无线上网卡是中国移动的G3 ewalk，使用的是华为设备ET302。win7下一切正常。 自从装了ubuntu就为了上网找啊找。现在是 windows 无线驱动软件已经装上，wine 也装上。  …
<archl> Jagdwurst:  I don't want you come with me - to the HELL.
<archl> 哦。小fcitx工作正常了。。。
<archl> 为啥呢。。。以前一直是不会动的东西。
<snugglecat> gebjgd, 我有怎么了
<snugglecat> jag
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 没，之前出去买东西了
<snugglecat> Jagdwurst,  I want you come with me - to knownbad's bed
<archl> tenzu: 腾腾新年好。
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat: with pleasure xD
<archl> tenzu: 祝愿疼疼更健康
<tenzu> archl: yo, 罗姐
<tenzu> archl: 祝罗姐寿比南山
<snugglecat> 疼疼更健康??
<snugglecat> 月月疼??
<archl> tenzu:  冷 - 我好久没见这个句子了。。。想起看到那个南山的石头
<tenzu> archl: 福如东海
<roylez_> tenzu: 猪猪早啊
<namoamitabuddha> 写了一个MergeSort, 无比开心
<tenzu> roylez_: 主席新年好啊
<roylez_> tenzu: 还差几个小时呢
<roylez_> tenzu: 活过2012啊，猪猪
<archl> roylez  主席昔年新气象。
<tenzu> roylez_: 一定的
<archl> roylez 活过 2011 阿。不一定。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 我竟然会写MergeSort了
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: so?
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 这有啥用？
<roylez_> archl: 死袋鼠
<lotcor> ......
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 不知道是否符合代码规范
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: merge sort的话，调用sort不就行了？何必自己写？
<baaaac> 元旦啊，
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 对菜鸟来说, 写MergeSort很不容易
<Jagdwurst> cfy: sort 默认是 quicksort...
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: sort是啥库函数
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: merge sort有啥用？
<cfy> 相比quicksort
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: binary的那个sort,coreutils里的
<Jagdwurst> cfy: 时间稳定，空间费
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 会写和不会写的区别
<cfy> Jagdwurst: 哦。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: .....
<cfy> Jagdwurst: and?
<cfy> qsort也不错啦
<cfy> 无所谓。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 都费空间的吧
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha:  也有用quick sort 的 sort
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha: 不过很少了
<Jagdwurst> namoamitabuddha: quicksort 可以在线做，不用另外开空间。  纯函数语言除外..
<cfy> Jagdwurst: erlang知道不？
<namoamitabuddha> Jagdwurst: 很可惜我的context是Haskell
<Jagdwurst> cfy: 只会 haskell
<cfy> Jagdwurst: erlang有个qsort不知道费空间不
<cfy> Jagdwurst: ...
<cfy> 两个haskeler...
<namoamitabuddha> Jagdwurst: 才学了一会儿就会写mergesort了, 如果让我用C写, 我估计还要调试半天的说
<soiamso> Jagdwurst:  几个版本前的haskell的sort是quicksort来的
<lotcor> qsort是内部排序吧?
<Jagdwurst> soiamso: haskell 也有优化的替力，可以不费多余的空间。  但现在编译器还没那么 NB...
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: sort是哪个库的
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha: base
<Jagdwurst> 潜力
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: 我去看看, 现在在熟悉语言特性
<archl> roylez_ 哦。
<Kandu> Jagdwurst: 在寫 c -> brainfuck 編譯器?
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: real world haskell 我只有前3章的中文翻译
<soiamso> Jagdwurst: 很多人haskell但是，最后很多人还是走了
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha: 那个书不适合初学
<cfy> soiamso: 同感
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: 那啥书适合
<cfy> 因为看不懂，所以我去cl了。。。
<Jagdwurst> Kandu: 嗯，break, return, continue 实现起来还行，但不能直接操作 program counter ，函数返回后很难回到原来被调用的位置
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha: http://learnyouahaskell.com/
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: ray推荐的
<kk> soiamso ⇪ t: Learn You a Haskell for Great Good!
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: 有可以购买或者图书馆借的书么
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: 我不喜欢电子
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: ...
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha: 可以，有的
<Jagdwurst> Kandu: 停在这歩了..
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: ray推荐real world haskell
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: 是否有比较好的中文译本
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha: 中文翻译跟不上，http://book.douban.com/subject/4934481/
<kk> soiamso ⇪ ti: Learn You a Haskell for Great Good! (豆瓣)
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 。
<Kandu> Jagdwurst: 停在這步多久了?
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: 还没翻出来?
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha: http://book.douban.com/review/4472463/
<kk> soiamso ⇪ ti: 中文版 (评论: Learn You a Haskell for Great Good!)
<Jagdwurst> Kandu: 不久，总共花的业余时间也不多
<tenzu> cfy: 你又肥来了
<Jagdwurst> Kandu: 看了他们写的 bfbasic, 发现那 basic 里的“递归”和 c 以及其它语言里的不太一样...
<cfy> tenzu: tenten
<tenzu> cfy: 主席今天没说踢你?
<Jagdwurst> Kandu: 虽然可以实现 (人肉翻译了简单的几个函数)，但过于复杂，想找到简单的规律
<freeayu_> 为何在今年最后一天
<freeayu_> 大家还这么拼在讨论技术员
<freeayu_> 技术
<cfy> 因为无聊
<cfy> tenzu: 主席不踢我了
<tenzu> cfy: 恭喜啊
<archl> cfy:  瞧你。。。我每次都是招惹主席要他踢我。
<cfy> tenzu: 你上次踢我干嘛
<cfy> archl: .....
<archl> cfy:  你是皮球。
<cfy> archl: 人啊然后呢？
<tenzu> cfy: 主席让我这么做的
<cfy> tenzu: - -!
<roylez_> tenzu: .
<tenzu> cfy: 你看, 又来了
<archl> roylez_ 踢我吧
<roylez_> tenzu: 保卫世界和平就交给你了
<archl> roylez_ 乐乐是我亲戚以前养的哈巴狗的名字
 * tenzu 觉得自己任务好重
<cfy> - -!
<tenzu> 罗姐...
<roylez_> cfy: 还是自己动手比较实在...
<tenzu> +b了啊
<cfy> roylez_: 额
<roylez_> cfy: 过两分钟再解封，让他着急下
<cfy> wifi wep
<cfy> 13位密码
<cfy> qazwsxedcrfvb
<cfy> 破解用时4s
<cfy> 无压力啊
<roylez_> cfy: ...
<cfy> roylez_: 信号太差
<cfy> roylez_: 只能用自己的设备做实验。。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: ee
<cfy> iGoogle: 毫无压力，就是信号差。。。。
<roylez_evil> 竟然 ban 。。。
<roylez_evil> lol
<roylez_> roylez_evil: 没有啊，你看看
<tenzu> LOL
<jiero> Cannot change nickname while banned on channel...
<jiero> ok
<jiero> 回来了
<roylez_> tenzu: 听aol的977music channel，公司一点也不卡，在家就卡
<jiero> roylez aol？美国在线吧。。。
<tenzu> roylez_: 我都是下载flac听, 不是flac不听
<cfy> jiero: ...
<jiero> tenzu:  。。。
<cfy> jiero: 你啊
<tenzu> jiero: ape也行
<roylez_> jiero: http://scfire-ntc-aa06.stream.aol.com:80/stream/1074
<kk> roylez_,啥网址吆 ["too many bad responses after 1 requests on 78879450 . IN gettitle"]
<cfy> jiero: 你不是那个到处问人要jpg的么？
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha: rwh 第九章还是第八章估计你看不明白
<cfy> .....
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 还是转投common lisp吧
<jiero> cfy: 对啊
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 至少你看pcl看完，都应该不会不明白。。。
<jiero> cfy: archl 是我游戏时候的名
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: 是啥内容的
<cfy> jiero: ....
<cfy> jiero: 收集多少了？
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: 8, 9好像都是关于IO的
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha: 这个是 real world haskell 的作者的组织问题，不过可能这书的作者写着写着，认为读者到达他那水平了。
<jiero> cfy:  没数。其实不够20人。
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: 好像没有很抽象的东西, 例如Y-combinator啥的
<cfy> jiero: ...
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • livcd 不刻盘，不做u盘启动，能不能直接硬盘引导安装？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359477 如题，怎样弄？？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 李佳盟 — 2011-12-31 20:55
<jiero> cfy: 你贡献了 哦
<cfy> jiero: ....
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha: 你看中文版？
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: 中文只有前3章
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha: 中国的出版商比较功利
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: 不过我目前只看了前3章, 我最好找有中文的纸头资料
<jiero> cfy: 睡觉马？
<jiero> cfy: 睡把。
<cfy> jiero: 干嘛。
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: 我搜索了下英语书, 发现提lambda-calculus的比较少, 提组合子更少
<jiero> cfy: 我发傻了。今天别在意我
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha: http://www.douban.com/group/Haskell/
<kk> soiamso ⇪ ti: Haskell小组
<cfy> jiero: ....
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: 我先设法和rwh学一阵子, 过阶段再另外学学
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha: 最好先看 top 10 paper 以及 Learn haskell good, functor部份，然后跳过rwh 89章
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: 谢谢
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 你学了那么多fp
<Kandu> Jagdwurst: 膜拜下牛人
<jiero> roylez 很慢。不幸的。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 我要多多请教了
<jiero> roylez_ Caching 1%
<Jagdwurst> Kandu: 说笑了，不敢当
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha: 那书89章不能看已经是经验教训
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: 我知道了, 我可以skip看下
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: only common lisp
<cfy> jiero: ...
<cfy> roylez_: 主席
<cfy> roylez_: 你把 jiero 搞傻了 :D
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 但是很多FP的观念很了解啊
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 找RavenChan牛
<roylez_> jiero: 是不是流量又用超了？
<roylez_> cfy: 你 mplayer 打开听听看
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 例如lambda-calculus啥的
<cfy> roylez_: ?
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 不会
<roylez_> cfy: http://scfire-ntc-aa06.stream.aol.com:80/stream/1074
<kk> roylez_,啥网址吆 ["too many bad responses after 1 requests on 79609690 . IN gettitle"]
<jiero> roylez_ 当然超了。
<Jagdwurst> jiero: 你也能超流量?
<cfy> roylez_: 这个咋了？
<cfy> roylez_: 卡
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 这貌似是fp里面很重要的概念
<jiero> Jagdwurst: 当然，PC 30GB，我这个月下载了 Humble Indie Bundle 20多个游戏，加很多 Flac和其他音乐的。光这些有10GB了。
<roylez_> cfy: 上班听很流畅
<roylez_> cfy: 家里完全不行
<cfy> roylez_: .....
<roylez_> cfy: 以前肉身在墙外的时候一直听这个
<Jagdwurst> jiero: 自从我用上 1GB 每月的限額后，就不再下音乐了...
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 我是菜鸟 你找 RavenChan 牛
<jiero> roylez_ 买 ofan 的？
<roylez_> jiero: 瞎说
<Jagdwurst> jiero: 而且网上音质好的也不多, 并不是 flac 都有那音质
<jiero> roylez_ 我让你买 ofan的，这是建议！
<cfy> roylez_: http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=how_to_crack_wep_with_no_clients
<kk> cfy,啥网址吆 how_to_crack_wep_with_no_clients [Aircrack-ng]
<jiero> Jagdwurst: 我的flac都是官方发布的。
<namoamitabuddha> RavenChan: haskeller?
<roylez_> cfy: 你一般用神码攻击模式？
<Jagdwurst> jiero: 那和买 cd 有何区别?  虽然 cd 寿命不长.
<jiero> RavenChan: 丫丫的。没考试马？
<cfy> roylez_: 获取，然后暴力破解密码
<jiero> Jagdwurst: 。。。我都不知道啥CD。。。
<roylez_> cfy: 看来你不懂...
<cfy> roylez_: 咱有词典，怕啥
<cfy> roylez_: 可是我家只有我在用wifi..
<cfy> roylez_: 还有个open的，估计做了mac绑定。。。
<cfy> roylez_: 我是菜鸟嘛
<yappy> puppy 启动后看起正常，但启动不了程序，怎么回事？
<cfy> roylez_: 那应该怎么做？
<Jagdwurst> roylez_: 放个屁炸死 cfy :D
<jiero> Jagdwurst: 好吧。 Humble Indie Bundle 的Flac附赠，BandCamp里找到几个 有随意下载的，Ektoplazm有时候拉上一张。
<jiero> Jagdwurst: 都不是买的
<soiamso> jiero: 你不玩的吧？
<roylez_> cfy: 我一般用 fake authentication 弄第一个IV，同时开着 -3 replay
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 那百通转运，要先冲钱的？
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 对
<cfy> roylez_: fake authentication，能用么？
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 冲多少为好？ 100 rmb 可够？
<roylez_> cfy: 你给我这文章里面的，我倒是没用过，man 看不懂
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 按重量，1磅26
<jiero> soiamso: 什么？
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 明白了
<soiamso> jiero: 游戏
<jiero> soiamso: 这个 id 不玩，archl玩。
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 包括国内快递？
<jiero> soiamso: 然后用 luojie-dune 评论。
<cfy> roylez_: 破的是wpa?
<cfy> roylez_: It  is  all these new IVs which allow you to determine the WEP key
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 保价要加一点点，不过我一般保价
<cfy> roylez_: 这只对wep有效啊
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 全包
<roylez_> cfy: 对
<roylez_> cfy: wpa没那力气
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 明白了
<cfy> roylez_: ..
<roylez_> cfy: 你wpa破成功过？
<jiero> roylez。。。cfy roylez 你们都。。。
<cfy> roylez_: wpa的等吧，开个deauthentication的，然后收集就好了
 * MeaCulpa_ xcursor theme 那些theme有左手版本的么~~
 * jiero 怀念以前人人都不知道能加密的时候。。。
<cfy> roylez_: 有了握手。用我的字典，分钟内出来密码，应该
<jiero> MeaCulpa_ 有啊。KD
<cfy> .....
<jiero> MeaCulpa KDE的都有，GNOME的都不预装，分列
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 那些带foo-bar-lh的?
<jiero> MeaCulpa_ 身为右撇子我压力很大。
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 还是每个cursor都有左手版本？
<roylez_> cfy: 应该........
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 我也是右撇子
<cfy> roylez_: ....
<jiero> MeaCulpa_ foo-bar-lh是啥。。。每个cursor都有左手版本。
<cfy> roylez_: 是啊，碰我我这种密码随机生成的。没法了
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 话说你在用debian squeeze么
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 怎么设置? Xdefault里
<jiero> MeaCulpa_ 哦。。。锻炼左手还是你右手有些残疾。。。
<cfy> roylez_: 跑完全部的字典，需要30h吧
<jiero> MeaCulpa_ 不知道了。。。
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 我左手不灵活，不会用键盘
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: gentoo哦
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 我是很右的右撇子，不过右手用鼠标玩游戏不行，办公用可以
<soiamso> cfy: 碰到一个radius 就没有用了
<jiero> MeaCulpa_ 我右手不好，右边键盘很多经常按错的。。。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: ......
<cfy> soiamso: 我说的是wep,wpa-psk嘛
<cfy> soiamso: 我都不会用radius.....
<jiero> MeaCulpa_ 。。。厉害。我只是能用左手开瓶子，螺丝刀双手同时用。。。
<jiero> 左手用筷子就很差了。写字也不行。
<cfy> roylez_: http://cfy.googlecode.com/files/wifi.7z
<cfy> roylez_: 这个，我又整理下，长度在8到63.适合wpa-psk使用
<jiero> cfy 坏人
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 请教！第一次安装软件 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359479 请教各位大神，请问怎么安装以.tgz结尾的文件，当然，在Ubuntu下 本人菜菜鸟一只，非常想学Ubuntu,所以，从这一步开始，遇到了问题 请大神耐心解答，小弟非常感谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 嘉男主角 — 2011-12-31 21:21
<roylez_> cfy: 你继续吧
<cfy> jiero: ....
<roylez_> cfy: 30h
<jiero> roylez_ 网速太慢了。干啥阿。
<cfy> roylez_: 30h.。。。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 果然折腾
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ,.,你更新你的 密码库，， 拿来
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 没更新，只是提出了8~63的部分。。。
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 突然感觉是白用功。。。
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: http://cfy.googlecode.com/files/wifi.7z
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 密码和以前一样
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ .. 有密码。。 上次，那序列号，，，
<cfy> agamettwvfhaqeqxOei4lK~6uepdtbbghrlrswolaa
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 比上次多，，还是少了。。
<soiamso> cfy: 你wifi ap 的密码，定时会变？
<roylez_> cfy: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=8067025030&prt=1325338480611&prc=1
<kk> roylez_,啥网址吆 无线上网卡 电信3G上网卡 不限流量 天翼3G资费卡 0月租5分卡-淘宝商城
<cfy> soiamso: 干嘛？
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 你炮手是哪个
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 提取嘛，少了，你别下了，我现在都觉得没用了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ,,哦，幸好木有下载，，
<cfy> roylez_: 用不起啊
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<roylez_> cfy: 为啥？
<roylez_> cfy: 也还好啊
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ --
<jiero> MeaCulpa_ 什么？
<jiero> MeaCulpa_ 什么意思？
<cfy> roylez_: 不贵么？
<roylez_> cfy: 贵，你付就无所谓了
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 炮手，就是打炮用的手，打飞机的时候...
<cfy> roylez_: 监听gsm么？
<jiero> MeaCulpa_ 右手？
<cfy> roylez_: 监听过gsm么？
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 哦~~
<jiero> MeaCulpa_ 要看什么游戏了
<roylez_> cfy: 我活腻了去监听gsm...
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: A游戏
<jiero> MeaCulpa_ 哦。。。你说这个阿。。。左右手
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 难道还有类别？？ 难道你三级片也？
<cfy> roylez_: ...怎么活腻了。。。
<jiero> MeaCulpa_ 。。。
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 炮点低？
<jiero> MeaCulpa_ 什么阿。。。完全听不懂。。。
<cfy> roylez_: 主席好无聊啊
<cfy> jiero: 小孩
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 炮点低，就是举炮需要的兴奋点低
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 三级片也能举炮那种
<jiero> cfy: 。。。
<jiero> cfy: 你比我还小。
<roylez_> cfy: 哦，今天还是星期六
<cfy> jiero: 啥？你几岁？
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 哦。可能把。
<cfy> roylez_: 无所谓。我放假了咯
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 曾经用的是debian squeeze?
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 嗯，是的。
<jiero> cfy: 您以为呢。。。我感觉我是这里的老人了。。。
<cfy> jiero: 你几岁
<jiero> cfy: 你猜
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 哦, 那你有没有过新软件
<cfy> jiero: 和 roylez_ 一样大？
<soiamso> jiero: 你在这个IRC有5年了吗？
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: ?，我在用gentoo
<jiero> roylez_ 你多大了？
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: debian squeeze
<cfy> irc年龄？
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 我在用gentoo
<jiero> soiamso:  2007年的。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 我说过去
<jiero> cfy:  4
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 嗯，
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: squeeze里面都比较老吧
<cfy> jiero: 你几岁，真实年龄
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 你是用backports的么?
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 嗯，还是用gentoo吧。
<foob> cfy: 你也在这啊
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: ......
<jiero> cfy: 猜
<cfy> foob: 啊
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 你变化实在太大
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 我先gentoo再debian的
 * cfy afk
<wsgdlhy> @cfy 您好
<foob> 这个房间里有玩emacs的吗?
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 知道, 你nb
<wow> 大家帮帮忙解决个问题啊，
<foob> 有玩emacs
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: ...
<cfy> wsgdlhy: 你又是？
<cfy> jiero: 40
<wow> 笔记本外放有声音，但是插上耳机没有声音，搜了搜方法，还是没解决了！最近考试，帮帮忙啊！
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 前阶段在用testing, 现在觉得太折腾, 打算downgrade到squeeze
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha: rwh中文译者也转投lisp了，所以就没有翻译版了
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 蛋疼
<wsgdlhy> ee你说有一个很牛字典，能不能分享分享，哈
<jiero> cfy: 小子要当我儿子么。。。
<forfun> emacs,me
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: ......
<cfy> wsgdlhy: 论坛来的？
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<cfy> wsgdlhy: 我回复过了，再去看贴
<cfy> jiero: faint
<wsgdlhy> @cfy 是的
<cfy> wsgdlhy: 再看贴
<jiero> cfy: 。。。
<cfy> jiero: 30?
<wow> 大家帮帮忙啊，我小白，关键是时间太仓促了
<cfy> MP3是MPEG2的一部分，而且专利到期了，AAC是MPEG4的一部分，显然AAC更高级。但我本着MP3更通用的原则，我把我的音乐用LAME压成了MP3。但我悲剧的发现原来随身听之类的设备都支持AAC。
<cfy> 至于无损其实在我看来是一样的都可以相互转换。
<jiero> cfy: 好吧。。。你是第一个猜我年龄那么大的人。。。我想想，笑不住了。
<cfy> 不是吧
<cfy> jiero: 20?
<jiero> cfy: 。。。
<cfy> jiero: 小孩子
<cfy> roylez_: jiero还是小孩子啊
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<cfy> 不知道我的htc能用aac么
<cfy> linux转换aac用啥？求推荐，要cli的，不要gui
<soiamso> cfy: 一个是包装，一个是codec，。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 我一直 以为 jiero 只有 28岁
<cfy> soiamso: ?
<soiamso> cfy: gstreamer 肯定可以，不过需要研究
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ffmpeg不知道可以不
<cfy> soiamso: aac只是个codec?
<soiamso> cfy: 所有解码器都统一在gstreamer 框架下
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 效果呢？应该是可以吧
<cfy> soiamso: 我看看
<MeaCulpa_> ffmpeg, mencoder
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ,,不清楚，，
<jiero> cfy:  为啥要 aac？
<cfy> jiero: 随便问问。。。
<cfy> jiero: 你20？
<MeaCulpa_> apple系列的都是aac
<cfy> 谁知道 jiero 到底成年没有？
 * MeaCulpa_ 系统-gstreamer
 * MeaCulpa_ 全局 -gstreamer
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ jiero 是 已成人，，，妖‘
<soiamso> wow 什么都没有说就走了
<cfy> ffmpeg不用gstreamer
<cfy> soiamso: 他或许在等，“我们说完了，wow你说说"
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<cfy> jiero: 看上去像高中生
<cfy> m4a是文件格式？
<soiamso> cfy: http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/modules/gst-ffmpeg.html
<foob> cfy: 为什么不用gstream
<cfy> foob: 不知道
<soiamso>  cfy   The GStreamer team announces a new release of the GStreamer gst-ffmpeg module for the 0.10 GStreamer stable release series.   Check out release notes here, or download tarballs  here.     2011-11-02 17:30
<foob> 555555555俺在#emacs没人理俺
<CyrusYzGTt> vim 飘过
<cfy> soiamso: 哦.我随便用用的。还是用sox把flac转换成wav,再用lame弄成mp3好咯
<jiero> cfy: 。。。真的。
<jiero> cfy: 我已经不吃惊了
<soiamso> cfy: 有这么复杂吗?
<cfy> soiamso: lame又不支持flac输入
<jiero> cfy: 直接去 ogg就好了。。。
<cfy> jiero: - -!
<soiamso> cfy: flac其实转换成ogg很直接，所有mp3都支持 ogg
<cfy> jiero: 你让我的ipod touch情何以堪
<jiero> cfy: 那是什么？
<cfy> jiero: 一个破设备
<foob> vim 的操作方式不顺手,不是我不想用,我把emacs删除了,硬用vim 但没过几天我就烦了
<jiero> cfy: 哦。你知道。我也有过个破手机号称音乐手机，但是连
<jiero> FLAC和Ogg都不能播。直接淘汰调
<cfy> jiero:  有钱孩子
<jiero> cfy: 。。。
<jiero> cfy: 装 rockbox
<foob> 我在网上找文本编辑器,geany,scite,scribes试了好几个,最顺手的是scribes不过用它写代码有点难受啊,没智能提示
<cfy> 霸气外露了。。。
<jiero> cfy: 没有阿。设备确实太烂了
<foob> #emacs里有人想学中文 哎,围观
<foob> 名叫bremner的人
<cfy> 没说话了啊
<soiamso> foo emacs 好用？
<soiamso> cfy: 新年拉，有一年了
<cfy> soiamso: 哈哈
<cfy> 新年快乐
<cfy> 新年快乐 soiamso ,和其他牛牛们
<soiamso> 各位今年不能在这里倒数了，先请个假
<jiero> 新年快乐
<jiero> 我已经活在 2012年了。特此留念
<jiero> roylez_ 乐乐
<foob> cfy:他们在说什么
<soiamso> 希望新年irc里能再多几个ID
<CyrusYzGTt> o(∩∩)o...哈哈，
<cfy> foob: 不清楚。。。很混乱
<soiamso>  jiero 在 aus ?
<CyrusYzGTt> 希望 网络世界无有隔阂，无有侵害他人信息/隐私等情况出现
<adam8157> roylez_: ..
<soiamso> 期望墙倒的那一天在2012出现
<roylez_> adam8157: 明年解封
<cuihao> Arch把pulseaudio卸了有啥坏处么？感觉直接用alsa控制方便多了。
<foob> xahlee是啥
<foob> 我咋看半天不懂哩
<adam8157> haha
<cfy> foob: 著名人士
<cfy> foob: 用emacs的
<cfy> adam8157: æ·¡æ·¡
<foob> 啥 ?
<cleamoon> Arch可以卸pulse
<adam8157> cfy: 明年哈
<foob> 多希望我懂点英文啊,还能和他们侃会
<cfy> foob: #emacs里的人真无聊。。。
<soiamso> cuihao: 都模块化了，很少冲突吧
<foob> 现在是一句看不懂啊
<cfy> adam8157: 你想干嘛？
<foob> cfy:他们在说啥?
<adam8157> cfy: 想想还是算了... 你怪可怜的
<CyrusYzGTt> foob§ 用 pinyinlish
<cfy> adam8157: 对啊
<forfun> emacs的貌似在这里不太受欢迎，我也是一直用emacs
<cfy> adam8157: 每天被kick....
<foob> ^^!
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt: 搞得我喷得不行。。。
<cfy> adam8157: 你找jiero吧
<cfy> adam8157: 他喜欢被kick
<tusooa> cfy: kick啥
<adam8157> forfun: 没有吧 牛牛
<CyrusYzGTt> soiamso§ ,,。。 我有搞你么？？
<cfy> jiero啥时区哦
<cfy> 已经在2012了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> soiamso§ 你是MM？？
<forfun> adam8157, 牛……牛？？
<cfy> tusooa: hi
<tusooa> cfy: 那是提前两小时的？
<CyrusYzGTt> 去洗澡先
<cfy> tusooa: 不清楚
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt: 这里没有女的吧，我也不是
<tusooa> cfy: 为啥kick emacser
<cfy> tusooa: jiero喜欢被kick吧，和emacs无关
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 求助，wubi安装开机黑屏不动，能输入命令。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359484 切换用户时长时间无反应，就强行关机了。 结果就挂掉了。 开机以后一直停在黑屏，能输入命令。 输reboot还能重启。。 小菜鸟，求解决办法。 统计信息: 发表于 由 一毛钱 — 2011-12-31 21:51
<tusooa> ..
<forfun> adam8157, 忘了哪天在这N个vier群攻一个emacser……
<tusooa> kk: 这名字。。。
<adam8157> tusooa: 点点 你来啦
<kk> tusooa, 什么是“本”指的是？  ㍮ 
<cuihao> soiamso: 不用pulse有啥坏处么
<soiamso> cuihao: 没有吧
 * MeaCulpa_ 又要Jihad啦？
<foob> 不是吧,emacser受攻击?
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 哦弥陀佛
<cfy> foob: 算啥
<cfy> 我看过gentooer被攻击的
<soiamso> 好在我是个 geditorer
<foob> 冲动是魔鬼,顺手的就是最好的
<roylez_> soiamso: ...算了，大过年的，我不喷你
<foob> ^_^
<MeaCulpa_> 有没 nanoer...
<soiamso> roylez_: 你也来了。。
<tusooa> cfy: 那咋行。要赶快跑。。。
<cleamoon> gedit可以编程吗？
<cfy> MeaCulpa_: eder呢？
<foob> cfy:你用啥 ?
<roylez_> soiamso: 看acfun被 jiero 骚扰，把他kickban了
<MeaCulpa_> cfy: 勃起障碍的敢说话？
<cfy> MeaCulpa_: eder是这个意思？
<cfy> foob: emacs,gentoo
<tusooa> 那还eeer呢
<MeaCulpa_> cfy: 你可以去各大网站，说自己ED, 看回帖
<cfy> MeaCulpa_: 我不用的。不说、
<forfun> cfy, 我也是gentoo,emacs, :)
<soiamso> 愿在这个2012大伙别再用哪个editor
<cfy> forfun: 握爪
<cfy> - -!
<cfy> 那我怎么办？
<cfy> 正在用emacs上irc...
<soiamso> 愿在这个2012大伙别再讨论用哪个editor 。。。。。
<forfun> soiamso, 恩
<cfy> soiamso: +!
<cfy> soiamso: +1
<tusooa> 刚才原来是要去编译内核的。。都给忘了
<soiamso> tusooa: 现在编译个内核用多少分钟？
<gebjgd> tusooa: 费电费时间
<cfy> soiamso: 不用ccache么？
<tusooa> ● sudo cp -v /usr/src/linux-3.0.6-gentoo/.config .
<forfun> 编译内核之前先make，然后另起一个terminal慢慢make menuconfig
<cfy> forfun: 好主意。。。
<cleamoon> 一般人用gentoo真的很浪费时间
<cfy> soiamso: 开始讨论啥系统了。。。
<forfun> cfy, 我一直都这么干，呵呵
<tusooa> net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.6.1-r201编译老挂掉，先mask掉算了
<cfy> forfun: MeaCulpa_: 内核升级太讨厌了，。。。我mask掉>3.1.2的了。。。
<cleamoon> webkit编译时间无限长
<roylez_> soiamso: +1
<soiamso> 这里是ubuntu论坛，无可避免的讨论起 arch 跟gentoo,不来deepin已经算很好了。。。
<forfun> cfy, 我现在是3.0.6
<roylez_> adam8157: op对非vimer的杀戮留到明年吧
<cfy> 。。。。。
<tusooa> ● sudo make oldconfig
<cfy> 我去
<cfy> op全是vimer....
<forfun> cfy, 哈哈
<cfy> lisp来lisp-zh
<adam8157> roylez_: 我才不杀戮非vimer...参差多态才是美啊
<adam8157> roylez_: 没有emacser少了很多乐趣
<cleamoon> 生不如死才是美呀
<roylez_> adam8157: 可以强迫 cfy 改 nanoer
<cfy> roylez_: nano太难用了。
<cfy> roylez_: 我宁可vim
<forfun> roylez, 装gentoo的时候被迫用了N久nano
<cleamoon> emacser大部分都生不如死
<cfy> forfun: ...
<cfy> forfun: 不会先vim一下啊
<adam8157> roylez_: http://www.smzdm.com/western-europe-is-still-in-the-tank-tang-xinjiang-premium-pistachios-360g-3-3-cans-were-146-yuan.html
<kk> adam8157,啥网址吆 什么值得买 » 神价格：大唐西域 欧尚中罐 新疆特级开心果 360g*3罐*3份　146元包邮
<forfun> cfy, 没vi
<cfy> forfun: 装
<foob> cfy你玩py不
<roylez_> adam8157: 太贵了
<forfun> cfy, 有那功夫就装emacs了……
<cfy> foob: common lisper路过
<cfy> forfun: emacs.....
<adam8157> roylez_: 17一罐儿
<cfy> emacs即使不是服务器
<adam8157> tusooa: 点点
<cfy> 也要跑成daemon...
<adam8157> tusooa: 听说你还叫做兔嫂?
<foob> cfy:牛人,common lisp有中文书没
<roylez_> adam8157: .
<roylez_> adam8157: 我也去入了
<cfy> foob: 实用common lisp编程
<soiamso> foob: haskell 吧
<cleamoon> soiamsp++
<adam8157> roylez_: 我没入
<cleamoon> haskell才是真智慧
<foob> 谢谢各位,我想学lisp的原因就是想玩好emacs
<foob> 编程方面我想学python
<cfy> 无聊
<cleamoon> python最近很恶呀，3.0几乎不支持2.x
<roylez_> adam8157: 为啥不入？
<cleamoon> 很多程序都要重写
<adam8157> roylez_: 吃不了
<roylez_> adam8157: ...
<soiamso> foob: 不过lisp就真正是靠自己了，haskell很多都是C实现出来的。
<roylez_> adam8157: 就当办年货了
<cfy> roylez_: 车票搞定没？
<adam8157> roylez_: 还得往家背
<roylez_> cfy: 没...
<cleamoon> 最好的是lisp，haskell，python都学了
<foob> 以前学过tc2.0可否?
<cfy> roylez_: 你回不去的话，我去看你。。。
<soiamso> foob: linux c ?
<foob> soiamso:tc2.0啊dos下的东西
<roylez_> adam8157: 坑爹啊。f*ckman定时器卖光了
<roylez_> adam8157: 139
<gebjgd> foob: 一看你就是重点元宵的打小生
<roylez_> adam8157: 139的零食是凑单的。10块的定时器才是真心要买的，断货了！
<foob> gebjgd:不懂
<adam8157> roylez_: 呵呵 去亚马逊啊
<roylez_> adam8157: 没有
<soiamso> foob: lisp不需要C的?
<roylez_> adam8157: 就京东看见有
<cleamoon> 定时器自己做一个吧
<cleamoon> lisp比C早
<foob> soiamso:谢谢,我找本教程看看
<Jagdwurst> foob:  很怀念 tc 2.0 啊， 还记得快捷键， c-k b ， c-k k 啥的
<foob> jagdwurst: 不好意思,全忘了.那是10年以前的事了
<foob> 我这10年基本虚渡了
<cfy> roylez_: ....
<foob> 本来今年准备学python的,结果还是没学成.最近工作稳定了些,准备再学学.
<cfy> ......
<foob> 我是把这当爱好来的.没打算能学有所成
<cfy> roylez_: 乐乐
<cleamoon> 如果有基础python很容易的
<roylez_> cfy: 你也想kickban吗？
<cfy> roylez_: 不要啊。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<foob> 其实学语言最难是学完基本的东西以后不知道做什么
<roylez_> cleamoon: 曾经有2年的python经验，现在完全不认得了
<cfy> roylez_: +1
<soiamso> cleamoon: 在用haskell 写什么？
<cfy> roylez_: 曾有1年的perl经验
<foob> 很迷茫,很容易放弃
<cfy> roylez_: 现在完全不会了。。。
<cfy> roylez_: 有点不会。。。
<cfy> roylez_: 主席，在ruby吧
<cfy> roylez_: The access point uses WEP “open authentication”. It will not work if “shared key authentication” (SKA) is being used. With SKA, the only way to be successful with no clients present is if you captured the PRGA xor data with a airodump-ng handshake or an aireplay-ng attack previously. This is because you will need the PRGA xor file to do the fake authentication successfully.
<cleamoon> roylez_: 因为很多东西都变了，我已经变的很讨厌随时变的语言了
<cfy> cleamoon: 你说啥语言？perl?
<cfy> cleamoon: 来cl吧
<cfy> cleamoon: 标准不变的
<cleamoon> soiamso: 就是学，我知道的全部应用就只有xmonad
<cleamoon> cfy: 就是python呀
<roylez_> adam8157: 物流很慢，从新疆寄，15天！
<adam8157> roylez_: :)
<roylez_> adam8157: 估计过年还到不了
<soiamso> foob: 对阿，学完不知道能写什么。
<roylez_> adam8157: 放弃了，我只是需要个定时器啊
<cfy> ...
<foob> soiamso: 是啊,学py的时候也是这样,学完了一部分基础后就不知道做什么了.很郁闷
<cfy> roylez_: 定时器？
<cleamoon> soiamso: haskell很有趣呀，写的过程就是证明算法的过程
<cfy> 这里有人erlang么？
<cleamoon> foob: 用pygame做游戏
<cfy> 貌似分布式，很霸气
<sulit> 晚上好
<soiamso> cleamoon: 看来你写得不少
<cleamoon> 晚上好
<cleamoon> 其实写的非常少
<cleamoon> 对了，这里有人做单片机吗？
<cfy> 现在不能交互的语言，用起来不习惯
<cfy> cleamoon: me
<cleamoon> pic processor?
<foob> 呵呵 ,前年不学了,明年学,年前准备再好好看看学什么.python是计划内的,不过得看看学那个版本,3.2出来后很纠结
<sulit> 刚看了那个古今大战秦俑情
<soiamso> cfy: 很少不能交互的了吧除了C系列外
<roylez_> cfy: 对
<cleamoon> python现在是转型期，也叫变态期
<soiamso> foob 3.2 ?
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • ATI 超简单安装官方驱动成功的飘过，附方法 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359488 如果已经激活硬件支持的请先取消，取消后最好重启，然后执行下面命令， Code: sudo sh /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh Code: sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx fglrx_* fglrx-amdcccle* fglrx-dev* xorg-driver-fglrx 上面命令用来清理旧的驱动 好了下 …
<cfy> roylez_: 不错。ruby像lisp
<foob> 这里有多少学语言的
<cfy> soiamso: perl
<soiamso> foob: 3.2又变了？
<cleamoon> 我现在有一个pic16c960
<roylez_> cfy: 糟糕。lisp像ruby
<cleamoon> 不知道可以干什么用......
<cfy> roylez_: ...
<cfy> roylez_: 你说反了。lele
<foob> soiamso: 我买的书是2.6的,但3.2不是已经出了吗.我现在也搞不清学那个好了
<soiamso> foob: fp类语言是不会变的除非出语法糖
<roylez_> cfy: 我乐意。你想kickban吗？
<cfy> roylez_: http://www.randomhacks.net/articles/2005/12/03/why-ruby-is-an-acceptable-lisp
<kk> cfy ⇪ t: Why Ruby is an acceptable LISP
<cfy> roylez_: 你是主席，你说了算
<soiamso> foob: 3.2
<roylez_> cfy: :D
<sulit> 学那么多有用吗,我觉得重要的是思想
<soiamso> foob: 但是区别不大吧
<cfy> sulit: 说得好
<cfy> sulit: cl就够了
<roylez_> adam8157: 没啤酒喝了
<Jagdwurst> 学德语、英语、拉丁语的路过...
<foob> 不知道,暂时准备学2.7库多嘛
<foob> soiamso: 什么 是fp类语言?
<sulit> 我学了c++,看java都觉得有点多余,不过学的快多了
<cfy> java....
<cfy> roylez_: 主席
<Kandu> Jagdwurst: 想了半天，想出了方法.可模擬 label goto 了
<cfy> roylez_: 我下学期要学习java咋办？
<soiamso> foob: funtional programing
<cleamoon> 不学那么多怎么来思想
<adam8157> roylez_: 我们公司年会时 就我那一桌喝酒 哈哈
<cleamoon> 我现在就没有思想
<foob> O了
<roylez_> cfy: 欲练神功，挥刀自宫
<soiamso> foob: 所有语法都是 funtion, 要不就是function combine
<cfy> roylez_: adam8157:喝酒的都是坏人
<foob> cleamoon:什么思想
<roylez_> cfy: 啤酒不是酒
<cleamoon> 就是编程的思想呀
<cfy> roylez_: 不自宫也可成功。
<foob> soiamso: 嗯,其实我感觉C最好玩
<Kandu> Jagdwurst: 再起基礎，模擬 call return 也容易了。 (我的 brain 已經被 fuck 得差不多了
<cfy> Kandu: ...
<sulit> foob: 同意
<cfy> Kandu: pascaler出来咯
<roylez_> adam8157: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/70444f0agw1dom4temwvtj.jpg
<Kandu> Jagdwurst: 在此*
<cleamoon> 我觉得brainfuck最好玩
<cfy> Kandu: 你来cl吧
<cfy> Kandu: 可以在cl里写汇编的。。。
<Kandu> cfy: 呃，我在 pascal 裡也經常寫匯編的
<cfy> roylez_: 主席求op
<Kandu> cfy: 以後再學吧
<soiamso> cfy: 这个强，cl里可以 interpret c, python , haskll lisp ............
<cfy> Kandu: 呵呵，可以直接写
<roylez_> adam8157: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6e717bcdjw1dokgzpy3psj.jpg
<cleamoon> Kandu: 为什么在pascal里些汇编？
<wpah> 我安装了一个arch用的桌面是E17安装好启动e17发现只看得到鼠标，在就是黑屏什么都没有，这是怎么回事呀，哪位arch高手指点一下
<cfy> Kandu: ilsl是啥？
<Kandu> cfy: 不知
<cleamoon> 你需要启动点什么
<cfy> Kandu: 汇编指令你不知道？
<Kandu> cleamoon: 寫稍微底層點的，就要
<adam8157> roylez_: haha
<cleamoon> wpah: 或者xorg配置了吗？
<Kandu> cfy: 我不知道的匯編指令多的去了
<cfy> roylez_: 新年快乐!!!
<Jagdwurst> Kandu: 是的，我现在就么这是做的
<roylez_> cfy: .
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。。。。。我以为你知道。。。
<wpah> cleamoon: xorg搞好了呀
<soiamso> Kandu: linux不指令是都在内核态的吗？
<cfy> roylez_: 本来想做点什么，现在发现不需要了。。。
<Kandu> soiamso: 什麼意思?
<roylez_> cfy: 救袋鼠吗？
<sulit> 汇编的先打住,大家可以从拨开关,开始,那个原始
<wpah> cleamoon: startx都有那个简陋的时钟的
<Kandu> Jagdwurst: 你現在是 label/goto 未完成還是 call/return 未完成?
<Jagdwurst> Kandu: 但 goto 也不容易啊 xD 向后 goto 行，向前要靠一层一层的循环进去 (想像一下 goto 到一层一层的 if / while 里面... )
<cfy> roylez_: 没有，刚才有个人私聊我，于是我想要op.如果情形不对就kick :D
<Kandu> Jagdwurst: 所以要建個框架
<soiamso> Kandu: 例如 ASE 加密指令，也只能在kernel space 使用 ？
<roylez_> adam8157: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6f40d48ajw1dols07udesg.gif
<Jagdwurst> Kandu: 其实是 goto 和 return
<Kandu> soiamso: 沒學過這個指令
<cfy> roylez_: 这个真老图了
<Jagdwurst> Kandu: 呵呵，虽然硬做能做出来，但 overhead 太大了
<cleamoon> wpah: 你能点什么吗？
<roylez_> cfy: http://29.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lu4tcblk2y1qbd9iyo1_500.jpg
<cfy> roylez_: 亮点在哪里？
<wpah> cleamoon:什么都没有，只能控制鼠标在黑屏上到处动，其它什么都做不了
<roylez_> cfy: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/9b11dd0cgw1dog7hxmko1g.gif
<wpah> cleamoon:连菜单都没有，鼠标右键也没有用
<cleamoon> 你的xinitrc里开e17了吗......
<cfy> roylez_: ....
<roylez_> adam8157: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6254f12djw1doll86ne3mj.jpg
<cleamoon> 应该有exec enlightenment_start
<roylez_> adam8157: 这个图片很应景啊
<sulit> adam8157看来大妈需要你了
<Jagdwurst> Kandu: 我估计如果一般的解释器 ，最复杂也只能解释这个: http://jonripley.com/i-fiction/games/LostKingdomBF.html
<kk> Jagdwurst,啥网址吆 The Lost Kingdom : Interactive Fiction : Jon Ripley .com
<wpah> cleamoon:开了呀，按官网教程来的
<wpah> cleamoon:这个跟vbox没有什么关系吧
<Jagdwurst> Kandu: 不知道解释器优化过之后能跑多复杂的 bf 程序
<cfy> Kandu: 实现个cl编译器，让我跑跑cl吧
<cleamoon> wpah: 没有
<wpah> cleamoon:那怎么回来呀
<Kandu> Jagdwurst: 可以更複雜的
<cleamoon> wpah: 显卡驱动？
<Jagdwurst> Kandu: 看到有许多人写了优化的解释器，没读过细节
<sulit> 提前祝基友们新年新气象
<cleamoon> wpah: xorg
<cleamoon> xorg显示什么？
<sulit> 我出去转转
<wpah> cleamoon:你有时间吗？远程帮我看看有没有问题?
<cleamoon> 怎么远程看？你装ssh了？
<wpah> vbox里也安装了ssh
<wpah> 呵
<wpah> 你在win下还是哪里?
 * CyrusYzGTt is back from 澡堂
<wpah> cleamoon:ssh看不到桌面吧
<cleamoon> 我在用arch
 * cfy 无聊。。。
<cleamoon> 不需要看到桌面吧
<cleamoon> 你在vbox里装的？
<wpah> cleamoon:，哦，好，ssh你帮我看看吧
 * sulit 蛋疼
<wpah> cleamoon:我用vbox安装的
<Kandu> Jagdwurst: 給整段代碼一個 [ ] 。然後所有 entry 都得有個接力點，所有 goto 處也得設接力點。接力點裡作判斷。然後一旦要跳轉，在特定位置設一個標記1，然後編輯器計算出從起始 [ 到目的 [ 差寫入標記2，接力點遇到標記的就直接跳過此段。然後遇到最外圍 ] 跳回。跳回后清除標記1。然後每個接力點先判斷標記1，因為已清除所以不跳，else 判斷標記
<cleamoon> 没试过直接看vbox的......
<Jagdwurst> Kandu: 对，我的函数也是这么模拟出来的
<wpah> cleamoon:哦，我是准备在vbox下学习下在安装到实体机上，呵
<Kandu> s/編輯器/編譯器  s/接力點遇到標記的/接力點遇到標記1被設定
<kk> 新 屏幕抓图 • 新年 发个图 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=359491 图 统计信息: 发表于 由 imac pro — 2011-12-31 22:46
<cleamoon> 我试试看
<Kandu> Jagdwurst: 這樣很容易寫程序生成了
<wpah> cleamoon:我自己机器上安装的是fedora16，现在一升级ati驱动就不正常了，很是烦躁，所以准备换个发行版玩玩
<Jagdwurst> Kandu: 我已经明白。之前思考过
<wpah> cleamoon:好的，我开一下ssh
<cleamoon> 嗯，ati经常出问题的
<yappy> 想给我的fedora 16重新安一下声卡驱动，如何做呢？
<Jagdwurst> Kandu: 不过，这种做法和内存的结构有很大关系。
<Kandu> Jagdwurst: 嗯，但是你是編譯器，內存是你安排的
<CyrusYzGTt> yappy§ yum reinstall alsa* pusesudio*
<Jagdwurst> Kandu: 还没确定下来内存的结构。我目前只是把整个内存当成一个动态的 stack ,然后标记两端
<CyrusYzGTt> yappy§ yum reinstall alsa* pulsesudio*
<yappy> CyrusYzGTt: 仅此就够了吗？
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 有哪个软件可以直接将 replay gain 应用到音频文件，而不是写入 tag 的呢？
<Kandu> Jagdwurst: 這方面困難不大，我覺得表達式計算會比這更加煩瑣點
<CyrusYzGTt> yappy§ 你不是重装么，一般是这两个的
<cfy> 新年快乐
<cfy> 同学们
<cfy> 大叔们
<cfy> 请对号入座:D
<cfy> 额，loli走了。。
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt:
<yappy> CyrusYzGTt: 好，先试试
<Jagdwurst> Kandu: 呵呵，计算表达式还行。只是要用到一堆临时变量。我打算为每个 stack 元素 reserve 一到两个临时变量
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ,,你在哪个时区，，我这里还没有到 23:59=0:00
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 还有1h....
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: +8
<savr> hi
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ,,那你这么早说，，木有氛围
<Kandu> Jagdwurst: 哦，那你前端很厲害呀
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 我的错。
<CyrusYzGTt> savr§ hi,外国人
<kk> savr, 好  ㍮ 
<savr> I'm being charge 22rmb for a small portion of french fries/chips
<savr> kk: silly bot
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 暂时原谅你，，给我 ssh用3个小时
<savr> CyrusYzGTt: hi. how are you
<soiamso> savr happy new year
<Jagdwurst> Kandu: 前端就生成个树。
<savr> happy new year
<CyrusYzGTt> savr§ I'am fine, thanks
<savr> savr: I'm being charge 22rmb for a small portion of french fries/chips < Am I being ripped off
<savr> there is no way normal people in China can afford this
<CyrusYzGTt> savr§ 嗯嗯， happy new year,, but it's not China new year..
<Jagdwurst> Kandu: 只是 c 语言虽然简单，但实现起来仍然太多细节。只能实现个子集。比如 bf 里支持多维数组没什么意义
<Kandu> Jagdwurst: 相當於寫一個 c 前端(詞法，語法，語義)，然後寫一個 br vm 後端。然後隨便寫不寫一個優化器
<CyrusYzGTt> savr§ I don't know..
<Kandu> s/bf vm/bf vm
<savr> is this price expensive or a rip off?
<Kandu> Jagdwurst: 哦，那也很厲害了，子集要有通用功能也難寫的
<Kandu> Jagdwurst: 讓我寫前端，我肯定煩死了
<CyrusYzGTt> price expensive
<foob> 咱们这的人都玩什么语言,统计下呗,,呵]]
<Jagdwurst> Kandu: 是有点烦，但这方面经验少。打算写个积累点经验
<cfy> common lisp
<CyrusYzGTt> 中文
<foob> ~~!
<foob> cfy: lisp能做些什么?
<cfy> foob: 你能想到的
<foob> 像
<CyrusYzGTt> lisp就是 light ISP..??
<foob> 像C一样的
<cfy> 不要怀疑common lisp
<tusooa> perl
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 最好用原有的音量....
<foob> cfy: lisp的编程环境怎么安装?
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 越修改越差
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<roylez_> cfy: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac278294/
<kk> roylez_,啥网址吆 罗永浩：还在饮用蒙牛的中国人都是贱货 - AcFun.tv
<Kandu> Jagdwurst: 期待中，做好了广告下 :)
<cfy> foob: emerge -auv clozurecl
<cfy> foob: done
<foob> cfy : 完全看不懂.我用ubuntu
<CyrusYzGTt> foob§ yum groupinstall "Development Tools"
<cfy> foob: aptitude install sbcl
<cfy> foob: done
<Jagdwurst> Kandu: 中途废掉的可能性也不小 :(
<Jagdwurst> Kandu: 之前那个写 bf basic 的人就写了半个 c2bf， 结果废了
<foob> cfy: 谢谢了,我再查点资料去,我主要是想学一门强大,但简单的语言
<forfun> foob, py
<foob> 以前看了点资料感觉python挺不错的,
<cfy> roylez_: 收到
<foob> 现在,听说了lisp有些好奇
<Kandu> Jagdwurst: 嗯，編譯器是不容易寫，要花很多時間
<Kandu> cfy: cl 的話，要排在我自己的那個後面
<cfy> Kandu: 你自己的那个是啥？
<Kandu> cfy: 不告訴你
<cfy> Kandu: .....
<snugglecat> foob, 和 LOL_ 做同学。
<foob> cfy: 还有一个问题,lisp很强大,为什么国内没怎么听说过
<foob> 有那些项目是用lisp的
<foob> snugglecat: 什么?学什么 ?
<soiamso> foob: 底蕴不足，中国的老师那一批人不存在
<Jagdwurst> Kandu: 多谢鼓励。这个项目虽然不实用，但挻有意思的
<roylez_> adam8157: 这片真牛爆棚了  http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac280218/
<kk> roylez_,啥网址吆 【汪片】骑个车可真不简单 - AcFun.tv
<cfy> foob: http://www.pchristensen.com/blog/lisp-companies/
<foob> 有没有什么 lisp语言的项目记参考下呗]
<snugglecat> foob, 跟 LOL_ 做同学啊， 他学 C
<snugglecat> foob, 你懂 c 么
<foob> 以前学过点DOS下的
<forfun> foob, lisp属于阳春白雪类型的
<snugglecat> foob, 他有问题， 让他问你
<foob> 谁?知无不答
<soiamso> forfun: 也就是什么类型。？
<forfun> soiamso, 自己理解吧，我的理解是的
<Kandu> Jagdwurst: 很有用，能 fuck 很多人的 brain XD
 * Kandu afk
<snugglecat> LOL_ 啊， 他来了，你自然就知道。 他有问题，你就去回答他
<Atrix> 怎么固顶gnome2桌面的图标
<snugglecat> Atrix, 啥叫 固顶
<snugglecat> 固定吧
<snugglecat> 用图钉钉住他
<snugglecat> 或者透明胶
<snugglecat> 胶水的话可能不太稳固。
<foob> 呵呵
<soiamso> Atrix: 每一个图标都是窗口
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac280234/
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址吆 C81 COSPLAY福利集 3P大容量 - AcFun.tv
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你又寂寞了????
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ..
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 养个猫， 和我一起做 奸猫贼
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 不行，，
<snugglecat> 妹妹菲走了
<snugglecat> foob, 学 java 吧
<Atrix> snugglecat: 焊上去也不错
<foob> NO
<foob> 很坚决的NO
<snugglecat> Atrix, 哦， 也行
<cleamoon> foob: java也不错的
 * snugglecat 把 CyrusYzGTt 焊在 耻辱柱 上
<foob> 感觉没什么必要,我只是想找个相对简单的语言,玩的]
<foob> 不考虑找工作之类的事
 * snugglecat 和一群小萝莉围观 CyrusYzGTt 中
 * CyrusYzGTt 。。。闪人
<cleamoon> 玩编程？
<snugglecat> foob, 简单的?????
<foob> 爱好
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋还在
<roylez_> cfy: cc还在
<foob> 玩游戏我现在没什么兴趣了,哈哈
<cfy> roylez_: yeah
<snugglecat> roylez_, 吓死了吧
<snugglecat> roylez, 以为蛋蛋不在了??
<soiamso> vps 推荐 ？
<roylez_> snugglecat: 不知道你说啥
<roylez_> snugglecat: 看看找不着得到理由踢人玩 :P
 * snugglecat 看了看裤裆， 哦蛋蛋还在
<cfy>  /kick #ubuntu-cn snugglecat
<cfy> roylez_: 主席
<roylez_> cfy: http://www.smzdm.com/free-to-receive-kindle-with-special-offers-ad-version-users-receive-a-free-pair-of-jeans-15-amazon-voucher-2.html
<kk> roylez_,啥网址吆 什么值得买 » 免费领取：Kindle with Special Offers（广告版）用户免费领取亚马逊15美元牛仔裤优惠券
<pocoyo> 今晚没人组织刷屏啊
<cfy> pocoyo: 可以了
<pocoyo> cfy: 什么可以了？
<cfy> pocoyo: kk没op了，所以可以啦
<pocoyo> cfy: 你居然都戴帽子了
<cfy> pocoyo: :D
<soiamso> cfy: vps 有推荐吗？
<pocoyo> cfy: 居然有人给我一样折腾 aircrack-ng 的。
<cfy> soiamso: 我推荐找ofan买vps,vpn
<cfy> pocoyo: 谁？
<cfy> pocoyo: 怎么发现的，aircrack-ng不是被动的么。。
<pocoyo> cfy: 不是发帖了的一个。
<cleamoon> 有空间推荐，不是vps
<soiamso> cfy: ofan 卖我的ssh比较慢。
<cfy> pocoyo: 哦。。。
<pocoyo> 准备睡觉。
<cfy> soiamso: 他的vpn我能连上，，，但不太用得来
<cfy> pocoyo: ..不刷了？
<roylez_> cfy: 加把油，明年再睡觉
<pocoyo> cfy: 不了。 困。 明天还断电 真郁闷。
<soiamso> cfy: 我的也能连上，不过比burstnet慢很多，主要burstnet不能pptp
<cfy> pocoyo: ...
<snugglecat> soiamso, real-vpn
<cfy> soiamso: 哦。。。
<snugglecat> soiamso, 忘了是 Jagdwurst 还是 knownbad 推荐的
<cfy> roylez_: 嗯。好
<snugglecat> soiamso, 折腾了一天。 感谢 knownbad
<roylez_> cfy: 这艰巨任务就交给你了...
<cfy> roylez_: 啥，熬到明年？
<roylez_> cfy: 对
<snugglecat> soiamso, http://www.real-vpn.com/
<kk> snugglecat,啥网址吆 RealVPN | Quality VPN
<cfy> roylez_: 好吧
<soiamso> snugglecat: 需要翻？
<snugglecat> 不需要啊
<snugglecat> 为什么问需要翻
<soiamso> snugglecat: 不翻链接不了
<snugglecat> 我可以链接， 不翻啊
<soiamso> snugglecat:  单帐号嫩多处登录吗？
<snugglecat> 那我不知道
<snugglecat> soiamso, 问 knownbad 还是
<snugglecat> knownbad, realvpn 可以单帐号多处登陆么
<soiamso> snugglecat: 服务器问题
<snugglecat> soiamso, 可能他在和他老婆裸聊， 你等等吧， 问他应该知道。 我刚用上
<MaskRay> cfy: op了？
<soiamso> snugglecat: 收费吗？
<cfy> MaskRay: yeah
<snugglecat> soiamso, 免费的
<cfy> edison0354: MaskRay: namoamitabuddha: 新年快乐
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 是FP的普遍弱点还是仅仅hs?
<CyrusYzGTt> .. OP..
<edison0354> cfy: 你让广大学机械的、学建筑的内牛满面了……
<cfy> edison0354: why?
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha: ?
<edison0354> cfy: 我们不用AUTOCAD用啥啊！
<cfy> edison0354: ...........
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: 维护动态数据结构
<cfy> iGoogle: ee来了
<roylez_> cfy: 要有收敛....
<edison0354> adam8157: ～～～～～～～～
<cfy> roylez_: 主席还在啊，我的错
<roylez_> iGoogle: 又被老婆轰出来了？
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: purely functional programming language 的“弱点”
<cfy> edison0354: 但是用cad的用lisp，太少见了
<adam8157> edison0354: Hi
<CyrusYzGTt> ..我想当OP
 * cfy 主席有内幕
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha: 如果你用错方法来处理的话，是普遍弱点
<adam8157> edison0354: 好久不见啊
<edison0354> adam8157：是的
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 主要不是用来干这个事情的
<snugglecat> 用 cad 不用 lisp 用什么
<edison0354> adam8157：我刚跑出来……
<roylez_> edison0354: ...
<adam8157> edison0354: 啥意思
<cfy> snugglecat: 直接用吧，lisp是扩展语言吧。
<snugglecat> 是说 autocad 么。 autocad 自带的不就是 lisp 么
<snugglecat> 应该是自带的吧
<edison0354> adam8157：就是见淫淫上某人说你去他们学校做了个神马东西
<cfy> snugglecat: 好像用emacs的，能用emacs lisp写的，毕竟少数啊
<edison0354> adam8157：就是一直没上IRC而已……
<adam8157> edison0354: - -
<soiamso> snugglecat: 看来是我这里的isp的http过滤器挂了。
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 放假了?
<snugglecat> 那我不知道， 我只用过 autocad 的 lisp。 没用过 emacs 的 ， 不知道两者有啥关系
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac280050/
<cfy> snugglecat: 好用不？autocad的lisp
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址吆 圣斗士用的全都是中国功夫 - AcFun.tv
<cleamoon> brl-cad不也很好吗？
<snugglecat> cfy, 我只用过一两次， 没比较过。
 * edison0354 我还魂啦！ iGoogle  MaskRay  alvin_rxg  gebjgd  Kandu  kk  MeaCulpa NoIE RavenChan  soiamso  Pwnna  等等等等
<snugglecat> 写过一些画杆路的
<Pwnna> o.0
<CyrusYzGTt> edison0354§ ..
<edison0354> 怎么我刚出来水牛就跑了……
<cfy> edison0354: ...
<edison0354> ubuntulog: 这个是机器人还是啥？
<soiamso> 去倒数了
<cfy> edison0354: 哈哈。太少见了
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 活了？
<CyrusYzGTt> edison0354§ 我貌似 几年前见过你在这
<cfy> roylez_: 怎么ee没声啊
<roylez_> cfy: 不知道
 * edison0354 我擦！目田门翻X下东西竟然能撑满300KB
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: ……………………
<cfy> roylez_: 打个电话拜年？
<CyrusYzGTt> edison0354§ ..用 freessh的路过
 * edison0354 http://weibo.com/edison0354  有性浪微勃的都来这里
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac235164/
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址吆 淫荡和猥琐已经无法阻止这货了。。。。。 - AcFun.tv
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: 没钱买……
 * adam8157 俯卧撑去
<roylez_> cfy: edison0354 ....
<CyrusYzGTt> edison0354§ ..木有微薄
<cfy> adam8157: 又来。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> edison0354§ ,,我都说freessh..
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: 我一般上B站的
<edison0354> adam8157：你下面有么
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: ………………
<roylez_> tusooa: 给你回了，我睡觉去了
<cfy> roylez_: 主席好好休息
<edison0354> roylez_: 主席好好滚床
<cfy> roylez_: 拯救世界就看主席的了
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 搜索 盒子里有鸟
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 直接给URL..
 * adam8157 啥时候能一口气100啊...现在只能一组50
<MaskRay> 微博实名，所以就不注册了。。
<edison0354> adam8157：等你下面有妹子的时候
<edison0354> MaskRay: ……
<edison0354> MaskRay: 我注册的时候还没实名……
<adam8157> edison0354: 小盆宇
<cfy> MaskRay: 话说我通过公开的wifi,取得了一个weibo帐号。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> .. OP..
<edison0354> adam8157：大盆盂
<roylez_> cfy: 渣
 * edison0354 好安静  cfy你一个人刷屏吧
<cleamoon> 大家说说自己觉得最牛的linux命令吧
<cleamoon> 我认为是：:(){ :|:& };:
<MaskRay> m4
<cleamoon>  : ( ) {  :|:& };:
<cfy> edison0354: ...
<cfy> edison0354: 我洗漱去。
<cfy> adam8157: 怎么了？
<adam8157> cfy: fork bomb
<cfy> clozurecl
<cfy> adam8157: 这个我知道
<CyrusYzGTt> 准备 西元历新年了。。 就让我等等刷屏吧，，踢走kk
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 已经deop啊
<adam8157> cfy: 诱导性的贴出这种命令就kick
<cfy> adam8157: 哦。我其实在想，难道最nb的命令就是破坏性的命令么。
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ..好吧，，， 我想要OP
<cfy> adam8157: 这样太不好了
 * cfy 还在想。。。
<adam8157> cfy: 其实是|
<cfy> adam8157: 这个命令我知道的
<adam8157> en
<CyrusYzGTt> 最强大的是 startx
<CyrusYzGTt> halt -p
<snugglecat> 我想问一下，缺少什么维生素会让伤口难愈合的
<snugglecat> 我想问一下，缺少什么维生素会让伤口难愈合的
<Pwnna> o.O
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ AV
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 正经的
<MaskRay> make
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 貌似是 。。不太清楚，，我通常是用 蜘蛛丝覆盖伤口的。。这是祖传的
<cfy> rain吧
<namoamitabuddha> 怎么都变成op了
<cfy> bsd-games里的
<Atrix> 我觉得最ＮＢ的命令是ｉｎｉｔ
<cfy> wtf
<edison0354> 明显是ls……
<CyrusYzGTt> cd
<cfy> ls.
<CyrusYzGTt> /
<Atrix> 明显是init,系统全靠他启动了
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 我的猫前两天跑出去了， 不知道是不是是和别的猫打架还是撞到哪里， 一边面颊划损了。 回来的时候都结疤了。 后来可能它感觉痒吧， 把那疤又弄开了， 就一直没有愈合
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 你要报警，，
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 不知道是不是缺少什么维生素让伤口难愈合
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 报啥。
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 有不明生物伤害猫猫
<snugglecat> ...
<cfy> history | awk ‘{print $2}’ | awk ‘BEGIN {FS=”|”}{print $1}’ | sort | uniq -c | sort -n | tail | sort -nr
<edison0354> pocoyo: 水牛来了
<snugglecat> 有谁知道的么
<cfy> 看来是ee干的？
<edison0354> cfy: 恩
<cfy> ..
<snugglecat> 被攻击了
<edison0354> snugglecat: 是ee干的
<edison0354> snugglecat: 他无聊
<cfy> 不会是崽崽吧。。。
<snugglecat> 我的猫前两天跑出去了， 不知道是不是是和别的猫打架还是撞到哪里， 一边面颊划损了。 回来的时候都结疤了。 后来可能它感觉痒吧， 把那疤又弄开了， 就一直没有愈合。 我想可能是缺少什么维生素，有谁知道的么
<cfy> snugglecat:
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 用天然的蜘蛛丝覆盖 伤口。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 知道么
 * edison0354 快导电了
<cfy> snugglecat: http://www.luckycats.net/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=44235
<kk> cfy,啥网址吆 猫咪伤口一直不愈合，怎么办呢？ - 土猫本草堂 - 土猫论坛-中国爱猫人社区 -|-幸运土猫 - Powered by Discuz!
 * edison0354 快到点了
<iGoogle> nnnnd
<alvin_rxg> nnnnnd
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 踢了也没用吧
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 没用的
<MaskRay> ....
 * CyrusYzGTt 新年快乐
<iGoogle> alvin_rxg: 小猪，我今年掐你一年。 lol
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<kk> cfy:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<alvin_rxg> 掐吧
<iGoogle> 掐 alvin_rxg
<iGoogle> 掐 alvin_rxg
<iGoogle> 掐 alvin_rxg
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<iGoogle> 掐 alvin_rxg
<iGoogle> 掐 alvin_rxg
<iGoogle> 掐 alvin_rxg
<iGoogle> 掐 alvin_rxg
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<s_cd> 祝大家新年快乐哦！！！
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
 * CyrusYzGTt 新年快樂!!
 * CyrusYzGTt 新年快樂!!
 * CyrusYzGTt 新年快樂!!
 * CyrusYzGTt 新年快樂!!
 * CyrusYzGTt 新年快樂!!
 * CyrusYzGTt 新年快樂!!
<draketang> 新年快乐
 * CyrusYzGTt 新年快樂!!
<MaskRay> Day changed to 01 Jan 2012
 * CyrusYzGTt 新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> 𠁆𠈌𠓗𡘙𡦀𡦈轟淼驫龘𠀾圀囬圞⅀⌬⇛⌘✂䷬✤✺✽✿❆✎☎☻☞☛❨❩❤❶❷❸❹❺❻❼❽❾❿✗✘✔✓✆✂
<iGoogle> 㵘淼沝 燚焱炏火 兲♫⥿⥾⨃⨀
<iGoogle> 🀀🀁🀂🀃🀄🀅🀪
<iGoogle> ⇶⇸→↣↦⤐⤑⤔⤖⤗⤻♥ꝎꙬ㚐ູꙮ
<iGoogle> :) :( ;) :o :D 8-) :| :'( :p '<
<iGoogle> ○◉◌■□▢▣▪▫▲△▶▷◀◁
<iGoogle>  ⣎⣱ ⡇⢸ ⣏⡉    ⡇⢸ ⡇ ⣏⡉ ⡏⢱ ⣏⡉ ⣏⡱ ⢎⡑ ⣏⡉ ⣇⣸ ⣏⡉ ⡷⣸
 * CyrusYzGTt 新年快樂!!万事如意
 * CyrusYzGTt 新年快樂!!万事如意
<iGoogle>  ⠇⠸ ⠣⠜ ⠇  ⠉⠉ ⠟⠻ ⠇ ⠧⠤ ⠧⠜ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠱ ⠢⠜ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠸ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠹
 * CyrusYzGTt 新年快樂!!万事如意
 * CyrusYzGTt 新年快樂!!万事如意
 * CyrusYzGTt 新年快樂!!万事如意
<iGoogle> 𠁆𠈌𠓗𡘙𡦀𡦈轟淼驫龘𠀾圀囬圞⅀⌬⇛⌘✂䷬✤✺✽✿❆✎☎☻☞☛❨❩❤❶❷❸❹❺❻❼❽❾❿✗✘✔✓✆✂
 * CyrusYzGTt 新年快樂!!万事如意
<iGoogle> 㵘淼沝 燚焱炏火 兲♫⥿⥾⨃⨀
<iGoogle> 🀀🀁🀂🀃🀄🀅🀪
 * CyrusYzGTt 新年快樂!!万事如意
<iGoogle> ⇶⇸→↣↦⤐⤑⤔⤖⤗⤻♥ꝎꙬ㚐ູꙮ
<iGoogle> :) :( ;) :o :D 8-) :| :'( :p '<
 * CyrusYzGTt 新年快樂!!万事如意
<iGoogle> ○◉◌■□▢▣▪▫▲△▶▷◀◁
 * CyrusYzGTt 新年快樂!!万事如意
<iGoogle>  ⣎⣱ ⡇⢸ ⣏⡉    ⡇⢸ ⡇ ⣏⡉ ⡏⢱ ⣏⡉ ⣏⡱ ⢎⡑ ⣏⡉ ⣇⣸ ⣏⡉ ⡷⣸
 * CyrusYzGTt 新年快樂!!万事如意
<iGoogle>  ⠇⠸ ⠣⠜ ⠇  ⠉⠉ ⠟⠻ ⠇ ⠧⠤ ⠧⠜ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠱ ⠢⠜ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠸ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠹
 * CyrusYzGTt 新年快樂!!万事如意
<iGoogle> 𠁆𠈌𠓗𡘙𡦀𡦈轟淼驫龘𠀾圀囬圞⅀⌬⇛⌘✂䷬✤✺✽✿❆✎☎☻☞☛❨❩❤❶❷❸❹❺❻❼❽❾❿✗✘✔✓✆✂
<iGoogle> 㵘淼沝 燚焱炏火 兲♫⥿⥾⨃⨀
<iGoogle> 🀀🀁🀂🀃🀄🀅🀪
<iGoogle> ⇶⇸→↣↦⤐⤑⤔⤖⤗⤻♥ꝎꙬ㚐ູꙮ
<iGoogle> :) :( ;) :o :D 8-) :| :'( :p '<
<iGoogle> ○◉◌■□▢▣▪▫▲△▶▷◀◁
<iGoogle>  ⣎⣱ ⡇⢸ ⣏⡉    ⡇⢸ ⡇ ⣏⡉ ⡏⢱ ⣏⡉ ⣏⡱ ⢎⡑ ⣏⡉ ⣇⣸ ⣏⡉ ⡷⣸
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<iGoogle>  ⠇⠸ ⠣⠜ ⠇  ⠉⠉ ⠟⠻ ⠇ ⠧⠤ ⠧⠜ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠱ ⠢⠜ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠸ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠹
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<iGoogle> 𠁆𠈌𠓗𡘙𡦀𡦈轟淼驫龘𠀾圀囬圞⅀⌬⇛⌘✂䷬✤✺✽✿❆✎☎☻☞☛❨❩❤❶❷❸❹❺❻❼❽❾❿✗✘✔✓✆✂
<CyrusYzGTt> ..........................................................................
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<CyrusYzGTt>                 H A P P Y  B I R T H D A Y   !
<CyrusYzGTt> ..........................................................................
<CyrusYzGTt> .....................**............................*......................
<iGoogle> 㵘淼沝 燚焱炏火 兲♫⥿⥾⨃⨀
<iGoogle> 🀀🀁🀂🀃🀄🀅🀪
<CyrusYzGTt> .....................++..............**..........*+.*.....................
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> ...................*+*+..............**..........*++*.....................
<iGoogle> ⇶⇸→↣↦⤐⤑⤔⤖⤗⤻♥ꝎꙬ㚐ູꙮ
<iGoogle> :) :( ;) :o :D 8-) :| :'( :p '<
<CyrusYzGTt> .................*+***++*............*+........*.*.*++*...................
<iGoogle> ○◉◌■□▢▣▪▫▲△▶▷◀◁
<iGoogle>  ⣎⣱ ⡇⢸ ⣏⡉    ⡇⢸ ⡇ ⣏⡉ ⡏⢱ ⣏⡉ ⣏⡱ ⢎⡑ ⣏⡉ ⣇⣸ ⣏⡉ ⡷⣸
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> .................**..*+*.*..........*+.......*..*+.*.**...................
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<iGoogle>  ⠇⠸ ⠣⠜ ⠇  ⠉⠉ ⠟⠻ ⠇ ⠧⠤ ⠧⠜ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠱ ⠢⠜ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠸ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠹
<CyrusYzGTt> ................+*.**++**+*........*+*+*.....*.*+**+***...................
<darkx> 新年快樂！
<iGoogle> 𠁆𠈌𠓗𡘙𡦀𡦈轟淼驫龘𠀾圀囬圞⅀⌬⇛⌘✂䷬✤✺✽✿❆✎☎☻☞☛❨❩❤❶❷❸❹❺❻❼❽❾❿✗✘✔✓✆✂
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> ................+**+*.*+**+*.....*+*.*++*.....**+**++*....................
<iGoogle> 㵘淼沝 燚焱炏火 兲♫⥿⥾⨃⨀
<CyrusYzGTt> .................**++**+*++*....**..*++.*+.....**+..+*....................
<iGoogle> 🀀🀁🀂🀃🀄🀅🀪
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<iGoogle> ⇶⇸→↣↦⤐⤑⤔⤖⤗⤻♥ꝎꙬ㚐ູꙮ
<CyrusYzGTt> ..................*+++.++*......+*.*+***.+.......*.+..**..................
<iGoogle> :) :( ;) :o :D 8-) :| :'( :p '<
<iGoogle> ○◉◌■□▢▣▪▫▲△▶▷◀◁
<CyrusYzGTt> .............********..*.***...*.**+*.*+**.....+*+..****..................
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<iGoogle>  ⣎⣱ ⡇⢸ ⣏⡉    ⡇⢸ ⡇ ⣏⡉ ⡏⢱ ⣏⡉ ⣏⡱ ⢎⡑ ⣏⡉ ⣇⣸ ⣏⡉ ⡷⣸
<CyrusYzGTt> ............*+*...****...+*....*+++++**++.....********....................
<iGoogle>  ⠇⠸ ⠣⠜ ⠇  ⠉⠉ ⠟⠻ ⠇ ⠧⠤ ⠧⠜ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠱ ⠢⠜ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠸ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠹
<cleamoon> 开始刷屏了？
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<edison0354> ～～～～～～～～～～
<CyrusYzGTt> .............++....***+++**....+.*******....****...*******................
<iGoogle> 𠁆𠈌𠓗𡘙𡦀𡦈轟淼驫龘𠀾圀囬圞⅀⌬⇛⌘✂䷬✤✺✽✿❆✎☎☻☞☛❨❩❤❶❷❸❹❺❻❼❽❾❿✗✘✔✓✆✂
<edison0354> ～～～～～～～～～
<CyrusYzGTt> ..............*+*........*+******+***..****.**+.......*+**................
<edison0354> ·
<iGoogle> 㵘淼沝 燚焱炏火 兲♫⥿⥾⨃⨀
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<edison0354> 2345tR34T3
<iGoogle> 🀀🀁🀂🀃🀄🀅🀪
<CyrusYzGTt> ..............*+*..........+++...***+.#+**...*+*.......+*.................
<iGoogle> ⇶⇸→↣↦⤐⤑⤔⤖⤗⤻♥ꝎꙬ㚐ູꙮ
<edison0354> 4tq43teqt43
<iGoogle> :) :( ;) :o :D 8-) :| :'( :p '<
<edison0354> 43
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> ..............*+*..........+**+*.....**+++*..++.........++................
<edison0354> t43t43
<edison0354> 太3
<iGoogle> ○◉◌■□▢▣▪▫▲△▶▷◀◁
<iGoogle>  ⣎⣱ ⡇⢸ ⣏⡉    ⡇⢸ ⡇ ⣏⡉ ⡏⢱ ⣏⡉ ⣏⡱ ⢎⡑ ⣏⡉ ⣇⣸ ⣏⡉ ⡷⣸
<edison0354> tergsdgsgsh
<CyrusYzGTt> ..............*+*..........**.*+*........*+*..*+*......*+**...............
<edison0354> yh又4
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<iGoogle>  ⠇⠸ ⠣⠜ ⠇  ⠉⠉ ⠟⠻ ⠇ ⠧⠤ ⠧⠜ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠱ ⠢⠜ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠸ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠹
<edison0354> hrwhwhhwety5tyey54
<iGoogle> 𠁆𠈌𠓗𡘙𡦀𡦈轟淼驫龘𠀾圀囬圞⅀⌬⇛⌘✂䷬✤✺✽✿❆✎☎☻☞☛❨❩❤❶❷❸❹❺❻❼❽❾❿✗✘✔✓✆✂
<edison0354> y45yhrh汪5要5
<CyrusYzGTt> ..............*+*............+++*..........**.*+*........*++..............
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<edison0354> 5
<edison0354> y4
<edison0354> 54
<edison0354> 又4
<iGoogle> 㵘淼沝 燚焱炏火 兲♫⥿⥾⨃⨀
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> ..............*+*............+++*...........*+*..........*++..............
<edison0354> hrtshshger
<iGoogle> 🀀🀁🀂🀃🀄🀅🀪
<iGoogle> ⇶⇸→↣↦⤐⤑⤔⤖⤗⤻♥ꝎꙬ㚐ູꙮ
<CyrusYzGTt> ...........***+.*............+++*...........*+*..........*+***............
<edison0354> eweywywtytrhgesrg
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<iGoogle> :) :( ;) :o :D 8-) :| :'( :p '<
<edison0354> reygw海外以外
<iGoogle> ○◉◌■□▢▣▪▫▲△▶▷◀◁
<CyrusYzGTt> .......******.*+*............+++*...........*+*..........*+*.++*..........
<iGoogle>  ⣎⣱ ⡇⢸ ⣏⡉    ⡇⢸ ⡇ ⣏⡉ ⡏⢱ ⣏⡉ ⣏⡱ ⢎⡑ ⣏⡉ ⣇⣸ ⣏⡉ ⡷⣸
<edison0354> gshgrhgwhtw
<CyrusYzGTt> ......***......++...........*+*+*...........*++*************...**++.......
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<iGoogle>  ⠇⠸ ⠣⠜ ⠇  ⠉⠉ ⠟⠻ ⠇ ⠧⠤ ⠧⠜ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠱ ⠢⠜ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠸ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠹
<edison0354> whwthwrwe
<CyrusYzGTt> ....*+*.**......***************+*...........*+*********....*.....***......
<edison0354> rgtwhgwhgw
<iGoogle> 𠁆𠈌𠓗𡘙𡦀𡦈轟淼驫龘𠀾圀囬圞⅀⌬⇛⌘✂䷬✤✺✽✿❆✎☎☻☞☛❨❩❤❶❷❸❹❺❻❼❽❾❿✗✘✔✓✆✂
<edison0354> whwhw
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<edison0354> twhrwth
<CyrusYzGTt> ....++...*+**.................*+*...........*+*............*....**.**.....
<iGoogle> 㵘淼沝 燚焱炏火 兲♫⥿⥾⨃⨀
<edison0354> thrthjyteja
<iGoogle> 🀀🀁🀂🀃🀄🀅🀪
<CyrusYzGTt> ...*+*.....*******.............*+*..........*+*....**********.***...**....
<edison0354> F
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<edison0354> vFZH
<edison0354> GFM
<edison0354> UK
<iGoogle> ⇶⇸→↣↦⤐⤑⤔⤖⤗⤻♥ꝎꙬ㚐ູꙮ
<edison0354> IU
<edison0354> KI
<edison0354> KL87
<iGoogle> :) :( ;) :o :D 8-) :| :'( :p '<
<edison0354> IK
<edison0354> 87I
<CyrusYzGTt> ...*+*...*......************....*************...
<edison0354> E
<iGoogle> ○◉◌■□▢▣▪▫▲△▶▷◀◁
<edison0354> 6IU
<edison0354> 769
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
 * CyrusYzGTt 新年快樂!!万事如意
<iGoogle>  ⣎⣱ ⡇⢸ ⣏⡉    ⡇⢸ ⡇ ⣏⡉ ⡏⢱ ⣏⡉ ⣏⡱ ⢎⡑ ⣏⡉ ⣇⣸ ⣏⡉ ⡷⣸
<edison0354> 6
<edison0354> U7
<edison0354> 3
<edison0354> 521
<iGoogle>  ⠇⠸ ⠣⠜ ⠇  ⠉⠉ ⠟⠻ ⠇ ⠧⠤ ⠧⠜ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠱ ⠢⠜ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠸ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠹
 * CyrusYzGTt 新年快樂!!万事如意
<edison0354> E
<edison0354> Q
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<edison0354> D
<edison0354> WSAC
<edison0354> Z
<edison0354> V
<CyrusYzGTt> 新年快樂!!万事如意
<s_cd> :-/O:-):-!:-(;-)
<edison0354> ZN
<edison0354> M
<iGoogle> oooooooooooops ubuntu 不能加入。。。
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<edison0354> KJ
<edison0354> .,IU
<edison0354> O
<edison0354> 98
<CyrusYzGTt> 新年快樂!!万事如意
<CyrusYzGTt> 新年快樂!!万事如意
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<iGoogle> oooooooooooops ubuntu 不能加入。。。
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> 新年快樂!!万事如意
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> 新年快樂!!万事如意
<CyrusYzGTt> 新年快樂!!万事如意
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<iGoogle> oooooooooooops ubuntu 不能加入。。。 刷那房间去
<CyrusYzGTt> 新年快樂!!万事如意
<CyrusYzGTt> 清靜經
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> 老君曰：大道無形，生育天地；大道無情，運行日月；大道無名，長養萬物。吾不知其名，強名曰道。
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<CyrusYzGTt>         夫道者，有清有濁，有動有靜。天清地濁，天動地靜；男清女濁，男動女靜。降本流末，而生萬物。清者濁之源，動者靜之基。人能常清靜，天地悉皆歸。
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<CyrusYzGTt>         夫人神好清，而心擾之；人心好靜，而慾牽之。常能遣其慾，而心自靜；澄其心，而神自清。自然六慾不生，三毒消滅。所以不能者，為心未澄，慾未遣也。能遣之者，內觀其心，心無其心；外觀其形，形無其形；遠觀其物，物無其物。三者既無，唯見於空。
<snugglecat> cfy, 谢谢了
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<CyrusYzGTt>         觀空亦空，空無所空。所空既無，無無亦無。無無既無，湛然常寂。寂無所寂，慾豈能生。慾既不生，即是真靜。真常應物，真常得性。常應常靜，常清靜矣！
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<s_cd> :-/O:-):-!:-(;-)
<CyrusYzGTt>         如此清靜，漸入真道。既入真道，名為得道。雖名得道，實無所得。為化眾生，名為得道。能悟之者，可傳聖道。
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> 老君曰：上士無爭，下士好爭。上德不德，下德執德。執著之者，不明道德。  眾生所以不得真道者，為有妄心。既有妄心，即驚其神。既驚其神，即著萬物。既著萬物，即生貪求。既生貪求，即是煩惱。煩惱妄想，憂苦身心，便遭濁辱，流浪生死，常沉苦海，永失真道。
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<iGoogle> FloodBot1	You have been muted automatically, you will be able to speak again when the flood is up
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> 真常之道，悟者自得。得悟道者，常清靜矣！
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<iGoogle> FloodBot1	You have been muted automatically, you will be able to speak again when the flood is up
<CyrusYzGTt> 新年快樂!!万事如意
<iGoogle> FloodBot1	You have been muted automatically, you will be able to speak again when the flood is up
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> 新年快樂!!万事如意
<iGoogle> FloodBot1	You have been muted automatically, you will be able to speak again when the flood is up
<CyrusYzGTt> 新年快樂!!万事如意
<iGoogle> FloodBot1	You have been muted automatically, you will be able to speak again when the flood is up
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> 新年快樂!!万事如意
<CyrusYzGTt> 新年快樂!!万事如意
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<iGoogle> ○◉◌■□▢▣▪▫▲△▶▷◀◁
<CyrusYzGTt> 新年快樂!!万事如意
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> 新年快樂!!万事如意
<CyrusYzGTt> 新年快樂!!万事如意
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> 新年快樂!!万事如意
<CyrusYzGTt> 新年快樂!!万事如意
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> 新年快樂!!万事如意
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> 新年快樂!!万事如意
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> 新年快樂!!
<s_cd> 新年快乐，2012万事如意
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<iGoogle> ○
<iGoogle> ◉
<iGoogle> ◌
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<iGoogle> ■
<iGoogle> □
<iGoogle> ▢
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<iGoogle> ▣
<iGoogle> ▪
<CyrusYzGTt> 新年快樂!!
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<iGoogle> ▫
<CyrusYzGTt> 新年快樂!!
<CyrusYzGTt> 新年快樂!!
<CyrusYzGTt> 新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> ▲
<CyrusYzGTt> 新年快樂!!
<CyrusYzGTt> 新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> △
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<iGoogle> ▶
<CyrusYzGTt> 新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> ▷
<iGoogle> ◀
<CyrusYzGTt> 新年快樂!!
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<iGoogle> ◁
<iGoogle> ○
<iGoogle> ◉
<iGoogle> ◌
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<iGoogle> ■
<CyrusYzGTt> 新年快樂!!
<CyrusYzGTt> 新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> □
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<iGoogle> ▢
<iGoogle> ▣
<CyrusYzGTt> 新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> ▪
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<iGoogle> ▫
<CyrusYzGTt> 新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> ▲
<iGoogle> △
<CyrusYzGTt> 新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> ▶
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<iGoogle> ▷
<CyrusYzGTt> 新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> ◀
<iGoogle> ◁
<CyrusYzGTt> ÎççÊËĄ§®Ćč
<iGoogle> ○
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<iGoogle> ◉
<CyrusYzGTt> 新年快樂!!
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<iGoogle> ◌
<iGoogle> ■
<CyrusYzGTt> 新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> □
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<iGoogle> ▢
<CyrusYzGTt> 新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> ▣
<iGoogle> ▪
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<iGoogle> ▫
<iGoogle> ▲
<iGoogle> △
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<iGoogle> ▶
<iGoogle> ▷
<iGoogle> ◀
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> 新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> ◁
<CyrusYzGTt> 新年快樂!!
<CyrusYzGTt> 新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> ○
<CyrusYzGTt> 新年快樂!!
<CyrusYzGTt> 新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> ◉
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> 新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> ◌
<iGoogle> ■
<iGoogle> □
<iGoogle> ▢
<iGoogle> ▣
<CyrusYzGTt> 新年快樂!!
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<iGoogle> ▪
<iGoogle> ▫
<CyrusYzGTt> 新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> ▲
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<iGoogle> △
<CyrusYzGTt> 新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> ▶
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<iGoogle> ▷
<CyrusYzGTt> 新年快樂!!
<s_cd> :-/O:-):-!:-(;-)刷得越多，赚钱越多
<iGoogle> ◀
<iGoogle> ◁
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> 新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> ○
<s_cd> :-/O:-):-!:-(;-)刷得越多，赚钱越多
<iGoogle> ◉
<CyrusYzGTt> 新年快樂!!
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<s_cd> :-/O:-):-!:-(;-)刷得越多，赚钱越多
<iGoogle> ◌
<s_cd> :-/O:-):-!:-(;-)刷得越多，赚钱越多
<iGoogle> ■
<CyrusYzGTt> 新年快樂!!
<s_cd> :-/O:-):-!:-(;-)刷得越多，赚钱越多
<iGoogle> □
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<s_cd> :-/O:-):-!:-(;-)刷得越多，赚钱越多
<iGoogle> ▢
<s_cd> :-/O:-):-!:-(;-)刷得越多，赚钱越多
<CyrusYzGTt> 新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> ▣
<iGoogle> ▪
<CyrusYzGTt> 新年快樂!!
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<iGoogle> ▫
<iGoogle> ▲
<CyrusYzGTt> 新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> △
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<iGoogle> ▶
<CyrusYzGTt> 新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> ▷
<iGoogle> ◀
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> ◁
<iGoogle> ○
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> ◉
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<iGoogle> ◌
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> ■
<iGoogle> □
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<iGoogle> ▢
<iGoogle> ▣
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> ▪
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<iGoogle> ▫
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> ▲
<iGoogle> △
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> ▶
<iGoogle> ▷
<Guest19944> test
<iGoogle> ◀
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<iGoogle> ◁
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> ○
<iGoogle> ◉
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<iGoogle> ◌
<iGoogle> ■
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> □
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<iGoogle> ▢
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> ▣
<iGoogle> ▪
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> ▫
<cfy_opera> ...
<cfy_opera> .
<iGoogle> ▲
<cfy_opera> .
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<cfy_opera> .
<cfy_opera> .
<cfy_opera> .
<cfy_opera> .
<iGoogle> △
<cfy_opera> ..
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<cfy_opera> .
<cfy_opera> .
<iGoogle> ▶
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<s_cd> :-/O:-):-!:-(;-)刷得越多，赚钱越多
<cfy_opera> .
<iGoogle> ▷
<iGoogle> ◀
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<iGoogle> ◁
<s_cd> :-/O:-):-!:-(;-)刷得越多，赚钱越多
<iGoogle> ○
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> ◉
<s_cd> :-/O:-):-!:-(;-)刷得越多，赚钱越多
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<iGoogle> ◌
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> ■
<iGoogle> □
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<iGoogle> ▢
<iGoogle> ▣
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> ▪
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<iGoogle> ▫
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> ▲
<iGoogle> △
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<iGoogle> ▶
<iGoogle> ▷
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> ◀
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<iGoogle> ◁
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> ○
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> ◉
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<iGoogle> ◌
<iGoogle> ■
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> □
<iGoogle> ▢
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> ▣
<iGoogle> ▪
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<iGoogle> ▫
<iGoogle> ▲
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> △
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<iGoogle> ▶
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> ▷
<iGoogle> ◀
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<iGoogle> ◁
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<s_cd> 新年快乐！！赚钱越多
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<s_cd> 新年快乐，赚钱多多，快长快高
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<s_cd> 新年快乐，赚钱多多，快长快高
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<snugglecat> 疯了
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<pocoyo> ....
<cfy_opera> 应该先吧记录的bot kick掉？
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<snugglecat> 2012 死翘翘
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<cfy_opera> 否则全记录下来了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<cfy_opera> 巨大的。。。log
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<Pwnna> o.O
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<cfy_opera> 我去。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<cfy_opera> emacs卡住了。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> ○
<iGoogle> ◉
<cfy> snugglecat: :D
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> ◌
<cfy_opera> 洗漱去
<iGoogle> ■
<foob> 洋历年快乐,哈哈
<iGoogle> □
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> ▢
<iGoogle> ▣
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> ▪
<s_cd> 你们还真积极
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<iGoogle> ▫
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> ▲
<iGoogle> △
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<iGoogle> ▶
<iGoogle> ▷
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> ◀
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<iGoogle> ◁
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<cfy_opera> 完蛋了。。。
<iGoogle> lol 笨蛋的 emacs
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<gebjgd> 111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<s_cd> 快点写个插件自动发送信息
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<cfy_opera> 还有 1000条 新年快乐。。。
<foob> 洋历年快乐!!!
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<foob> 洋历年快乐!!!
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<foob> 洋历年快乐!!!
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<gebjgd> 我靠
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<gebjgd> 我什么时候成op了
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<s_cd> 世界末日快乐
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<foob> 洋历年快乐!!!'
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<snugglecat> 怎么没人插一句反党反政府的
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<foob> 洋历年快乐!!!哥们们,还没到新年呢
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<foob> 洋历年快乐!!!哥们们,还没到新年呢
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<foob> 洋历年快乐!!!哥们们,还没到新年呢
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<foob> 洋历年快乐!!!哥们们,还没到新年呢
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<gebjgd> hohohoho
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> ○
<cfy_opera> 16450 cfy        20   0  475M  159M 20456 R 99.0  4.1 11:06.60 emacs
<iGoogle> ◉
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> ◌
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> ■
<iGoogle> □
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<iGoogle> ▢
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> ▣
<iGoogle> ▪
<cfy> 新年快乐！！！！！！！！
<iGoogle> ▫
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> ▲
<iGoogle> △
<iGoogle> ▶
<iGoogle> ▷
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> ◀
<s_cd> 狗日的2011终于过了
<iGoogle> ◁
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> ○
<iGoogle> ◉
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> ◌
<iGoogle> ■
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> □
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> ▢
<iGoogle> ▣
<iGoogle> ▪
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> ▫
<iGoogle> ▲
<s_cd> 狗日的2011终于过了
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> △
<iGoogle> ▶
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> ▷
<iGoogle> ◀
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> ◁
<iGoogle> s_cd: 赞
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<gebjgd> 日的.还没到
<snugglecat> xxx 寿命又少一年
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<cfy_opera> gebjgd: ...
<foob> 玛雅预言的最后一年了
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<cfy> iGoogle: 我回来了
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<cfy_opera> 围观
<snugglecat> 死剩都是贪官
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> cfy: 不僵尸了？ emacs
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<s_cd> 专家说：今年不会是世界末日，因为今年不是2012而是2011S
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<s_cd> 专家说：今年不会是世界末日，因为今年不是2012而是2011S
<s_cd> 专家说：今年不会是世界末日，因为今年不是2012而是2011S
<s_cd> 专家说：今年不会是世界末日，因为今年不是2012而是2011S
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<s_cd> 专家说：今年不会是世界末日，因为今年不是2012而是2011S
<cfy> iGoogle: 按了C-g,然后emacs就重连了。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> lol
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> 万能的ctrl
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> ○
<iGoogle> ◉
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> ◌
<iGoogle> ■
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> □
<cfy_opera> opera怎么ignore?
<iGoogle> ▢
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> ▣
<iGoogle> ▪
<iGoogle> ▫
<iGoogle> ▲
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> △
<iGoogle> ▶
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> ▷
<iGoogle> ◀
<iGoogle> ◁
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> 󰀍
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> 𠁆𠈌𠓗𡘙𡦀𡦈轟淼驫龘𠀾圀囬圞⅀⌬⇛⌘✂䷬✤✺✽✿❆✎☎☻☞☛❨❩❤❶❷❸❹❺❻❼❽❾❿✗✘✔✓✆✂
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> 㵘淼沝 燚焱炏火 兲♫⥿⥾⨃⨀
<iGoogle> 🀀🀁🀂🀃🀄🀅🀪
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> ⇶⇸→↣↦⤐⤑⤔⤖⤗⤻♥ꝎꙬ㚐ູꙮ
<iGoogle> :) :( ;) :o :D 8-) :| :'( :p '<
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> ○◉◌■□▢▣▪▫▲△▶▷◀◁
<iGoogle>  ⣎⣱ ⡇⢸ ⣏⡉    ⡇⢸ ⡇ ⣏⡉ ⡏⢱ ⣏⡉ ⣏⡱ ⢎⡑ ⣏⡉ ⣇⣸ ⣏⡉ ⡷⣸
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle>  ⠇⠸ ⠣⠜ ⠇  ⠉⠉ ⠟⠻ ⠇ ⠧⠤ ⠧⠜ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠱ ⠢⠜ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠸ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠹
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> 󰀍
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> 𠁆𠈌𠓗𡘙𡦀𡦈轟淼驫龘𠀾圀囬圞⅀⌬⇛⌘✂䷬✤✺✽✿❆✎☎☻☞☛❨❩❤❶❷❸❹❺❻❼❽❾❿✗✘✔✓✆✂
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> 㵘淼沝 燚焱炏火 兲♫⥿⥾⨃⨀
<iGoogle> 🀀🀁🀂🀃🀄🀅🀪
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> ⇶⇸→↣↦⤐⤑⤔⤖⤗⤻♥ꝎꙬ㚐ູꙮ
<iGoogle> :) :( ;) :o :D 8-) :| :'( :p '<
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> ○◉◌■□▢▣▪▫▲△▶▷◀◁
<iGoogle>  ⣎⣱ ⡇⢸ ⣏⡉    ⡇⢸ ⡇ ⣏⡉ ⡏⢱ ⣏⡉ ⣏⡱ ⢎⡑ ⣏⡉ ⣇⣸ ⣏⡉ ⡷⣸
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle>  ⠇⠸ ⠣⠜ ⠇  ⠉⠉ ⠟⠻ ⠇ ⠧⠤ ⠧⠜ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠱ ⠢⠜ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠸ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠹
<cfy> 看来不能ignore..
<iGoogle> 󰀍
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> 𠁆𠈌𠓗𡘙𡦀𡦈轟淼驫龘𠀾圀囬圞⅀⌬⇛⌘✂䷬✤✺✽✿❆✎☎☻☞☛❨❩❤❶❷❸❹❺❻❼❽❾❿✗✘✔✓✆✂
<iGoogle> 㵘淼沝 燚焱炏火 兲♫⥿⥾⨃⨀
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> 🀀🀁🀂🀃🀄🀅🀪
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> ⇶⇸→↣↦⤐⤑⤔⤖⤗⤻♥ꝎꙬ㚐ູꙮ
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> :) :( ;) :o :D 8-) :| :'( :p '<
<iGoogle> ○◉◌■□▢▣▪▫▲△▶▷◀◁
<iGoogle>  ⣎⣱ ⡇⢸ ⣏⡉    ⡇⢸ ⡇ ⣏⡉ ⡏⢱ ⣏⡉ ⣏⡱ ⢎⡑ ⣏⡉ ⣇⣸ ⣏⡉ ⡷⣸
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle>  ⠇⠸ ⠣⠜ ⠇  ⠉⠉ ⠟⠻ ⠇ ⠧⠤ ⠧⠜ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠱ ⠢⠜ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠸ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠹
<cleamoon> ignore之后好清净呀
<iGoogle> 󰀍
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> 𠁆𠈌𠓗𡘙𡦀𡦈轟淼驫龘𠀾圀囬圞⅀⌬⇛⌘✂䷬✤✺✽✿❆✎☎☻☞☛❨❩❤❶❷❸❹❺❻❼❽❾❿✗✘✔✓✆✂
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> 㵘淼沝 燚焱炏火 兲♫⥿⥾⨃⨀
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> 🀀🀁🀂🀃🀄🀅🀪
<iGoogle> ⇶⇸→↣↦⤐⤑⤔⤖⤗⤻♥ꝎꙬ㚐ູꙮ
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> :) :( ;) :o :D 8-) :| :'( :p '<
<iGoogle> ○◉◌■□▢▣▪▫▲△▶▷◀◁
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle>  ⣎⣱ ⡇⢸ ⣏⡉    ⡇⢸ ⡇ ⣏⡉ ⡏⢱ ⣏⡉ ⣏⡱ ⢎⡑ ⣏⡉ ⣇⣸ ⣏⡉ ⡷⣸
<iGoogle>  ⠇⠸ ⠣⠜ ⠇  ⠉⠉ ⠟⠻ ⠇ ⠧⠤ ⠧⠜ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠱ ⠢⠜ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠸ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠹
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> 󰀍
<iGoogle> 𠁆𠈌𠓗𡘙𡦀𡦈轟淼驫龘𠀾圀囬圞⅀⌬⇛⌘✂䷬✤✺✽✿❆✎☎☻☞☛❨❩❤❶❷❸❹❺❻❼❽❾❿✗✘✔✓✆✂
<iGoogle> 㵘淼沝 燚焱炏火 兲♫⥿⥾⨃⨀
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> 🀀🀁🀂🀃🀄🀅🀪
<iGoogle> ⇶⇸→↣↦⤐⤑⤔⤖⤗⤻♥ꝎꙬ㚐ູꙮ
<iGoogle> :) :( ;) :o :D 8-) :| :'( :p '<
<iGoogle> ○◉◌■□▢▣▪▫▲△▶▷◀◁
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle>  ⣎⣱ ⡇⢸ ⣏⡉    ⡇⢸ ⡇ ⣏⡉ ⡏⢱ ⣏⡉ ⣏⡱ ⢎⡑ ⣏⡉ ⣇⣸ ⣏⡉ ⡷⣸
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle>  ⠇⠸ ⠣⠜ ⠇  ⠉⠉ ⠟⠻ ⠇ ⠧⠤ ⠧⠜ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠱ ⠢⠜ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠸ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠹
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> 󰀍
<iGoogle> 𠁆𠈌𠓗𡘙𡦀𡦈轟淼驫龘𠀾圀囬圞⅀⌬⇛⌘✂䷬✤✺✽✿❆✎☎☻☞☛❨❩❤❶❷❸❹❺❻❼❽❾❿✗✘✔✓✆✂
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> 㵘淼沝 燚焱炏火 兲♫⥿⥾⨃⨀
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> 🀀🀁🀂🀃🀄🀅🀪
<iGoogle> ⇶⇸→↣↦⤐⤑⤔⤖⤗⤻♥ꝎꙬ㚐ູꙮ
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> :) :( ;) :o :D 8-) :| :'( :p '<
<iGoogle> ○◉◌■□▢▣▪▫▲△▶▷◀◁
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle>  ⣎⣱ ⡇⢸ ⣏⡉    ⡇⢸ ⡇ ⣏⡉ ⡏⢱ ⣏⡉ ⣏⡱ ⢎⡑ ⣏⡉ ⣇⣸ ⣏⡉ ⡷⣸
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle>  ⠇⠸ ⠣⠜ ⠇  ⠉⠉ ⠟⠻ ⠇ ⠧⠤ ⠧⠜ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠱ ⠢⠜ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠸ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠹
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> 󰀍
<iGoogle> 𠁆𠈌𠓗𡘙𡦀𡦈轟淼驫龘𠀾圀囬圞⅀⌬⇛⌘✂䷬✤✺✽✿❆✎☎☻☞☛❨❩❤❶❷❸❹❺❻❼❽❾❿✗✘✔✓✆✂
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> 㵘淼沝 燚焱炏火 兲♫⥿⥾⨃⨀
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> 🀀🀁🀂🀃🀄🀅🀪
<iGoogle> ⇶⇸→↣↦⤐⤑⤔⤖⤗⤻♥ꝎꙬ㚐ູꙮ
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> :) :( ;) :o :D 8-) :| :'( :p '<
<iGoogle> ○◉◌■□▢▣▪▫▲△▶▷◀◁
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle>  ⣎⣱ ⡇⢸ ⣏⡉    ⡇⢸ ⡇ ⣏⡉ ⡏⢱ ⣏⡉ ⣏⡱ ⢎⡑ ⣏⡉ ⣇⣸ ⣏⡉ ⡷⣸
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle>  ⠇⠸ ⠣⠜ ⠇  ⠉⠉ ⠟⠻ ⠇ ⠧⠤ ⠧⠜ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠱ ⠢⠜ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠸ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠹
<iGoogle> 󰀍
<gebjgd> 3.1.6了内核
<iGoogle> 𠁆𠈌𠓗𡘙𡦀𡦈轟淼驫龘𠀾圀囬圞⅀⌬⇛⌘✂䷬✤✺✽✿❆✎☎☻☞☛❨❩❤❶❷❸❹❺❻❼❽❾❿✗✘✔✓✆✂
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> 㵘淼沝 燚焱炏火 兲♫⥿⥾⨃⨀
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> 🀀🀁🀂🀃🀄🀅🀪
<gebjgd> 爽歪歪了
<iGoogle> ⇶⇸→↣↦⤐⤑⤔⤖⤗⤻♥ꝎꙬ㚐ູꙮ
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> :) :( ;) :o :D 8-) :| :'( :p '<
<iGoogle> ○◉◌■□▢▣▪▫▲△▶▷◀◁
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle>  ⣎⣱ ⡇⢸ ⣏⡉    ⡇⢸ ⡇ ⣏⡉ ⡏⢱ ⣏⡉ ⣏⡱ ⢎⡑ ⣏⡉ ⣇⣸ ⣏⡉ ⡷⣸
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle>  ⠇⠸ ⠣⠜ ⠇  ⠉⠉ ⠟⠻ ⠇ ⠧⠤ ⠧⠜ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠱ ⠢⠜ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠸ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠹
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> 󰀍
<iGoogle> 𠁆𠈌𠓗𡘙𡦀𡦈轟淼驫龘𠀾圀囬圞⅀⌬⇛⌘✂䷬✤✺✽✿❆✎☎☻☞☛❨❩❤❶❷❸❹❺❻❼❽❾❿✗✘✔✓✆✂
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> 㵘淼沝 燚焱炏火 兲♫⥿⥾⨃⨀
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> 🀀🀁🀂🀃🀄🀅🀪
<iGoogle> ⇶⇸→↣↦⤐⤑⤔⤖⤗⤻♥ꝎꙬ㚐ູꙮ
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> :) :( ;) :o :D 8-) :| :'( :p '<
<iGoogle> ○◉◌■□▢▣▪▫▲△▶▷◀◁
<iGoogle>  ⣎⣱ ⡇⢸ ⣏⡉    ⡇⢸ ⡇ ⣏⡉ ⡏⢱ ⣏⡉ ⣏⡱ ⢎⡑ ⣏⡉ ⣇⣸ ⣏⡉ ⡷⣸
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle>  ⠇⠸ ⠣⠜ ⠇  ⠉⠉ ⠟⠻ ⠇ ⠧⠤ ⠧⠜ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠱ ⠢⠜ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠸ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠹
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> 󰀍
<iGoogle> 𠁆𠈌𠓗𡘙𡦀𡦈轟淼驫龘𠀾圀囬圞⅀⌬⇛⌘✂䷬✤✺✽✿❆✎☎☻☞☛❨❩❤❶❷❸❹❺❻❼❽❾❿✗✘✔✓✆✂
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> 㵘淼沝 燚焱炏火 兲♫⥿⥾⨃⨀
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> 🀀🀁🀂🀃🀄🀅🀪
<iGoogle> ⇶⇸→↣↦⤐⤑⤔⤖⤗⤻♥ꝎꙬ㚐ູꙮ
<iGoogle> :) :( ;) :o :D 8-) :| :'( :p '<
<iGoogle> ○◉◌■□▢▣▪▫▲△▶▷◀◁
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle>  ⣎⣱ ⡇⢸ ⣏⡉    ⡇⢸ ⡇ ⣏⡉ ⡏⢱ ⣏⡉ ⣏⡱ ⢎⡑ ⣏⡉ ⣇⣸ ⣏⡉ ⡷⣸
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle>  ⠇⠸ ⠣⠜ ⠇  ⠉⠉ ⠟⠻ ⠇ ⠧⠤ ⠧⠜ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠱ ⠢⠜ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠸ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠹
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> 󰀍
<iGoogle> 𠁆𠈌𠓗𡘙𡦀𡦈轟淼驫龘𠀾圀囬圞⅀⌬⇛⌘✂䷬✤✺✽✿❆✎☎☻☞☛❨❩❤❶❷❸❹❺❻❼❽❾❿✗✘✔✓✆✂
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> 㵘淼沝 燚焱炏火 兲♫⥿⥾⨃⨀
<iGoogle> 🀀🀁🀂🀃🀄🀅🀪
<iGoogle> ⇶⇸→↣↦⤐⤑⤔⤖⤗⤻♥ꝎꙬ㚐ູꙮ
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> :) :( ;) :o :D 8-) :| :'( :p '<
<iGoogle> ○◉◌■□▢▣▪▫▲△▶▷◀◁
<iGoogle>  ⣎⣱ ⡇⢸ ⣏⡉    ⡇⢸ ⡇ ⣏⡉ ⡏⢱ ⣏⡉ ⣏⡱ ⢎⡑ ⣏⡉ ⣇⣸ ⣏⡉ ⡷⣸
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle>  ⠇⠸ ⠣⠜ ⠇  ⠉⠉ ⠟⠻ ⠇ ⠧⠤ ⠧⠜ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠱ ⠢⠜ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠸ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠹
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> 󰀍
<iGoogle> 𠁆𠈌𠓗𡘙𡦀𡦈轟淼驫龘𠀾圀囬圞⅀⌬⇛⌘✂䷬✤✺✽✿❆✎☎☻☞☛❨❩❤❶❷❸❹❺❻❼❽❾❿✗✘✔✓✆✂
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> 㵘淼沝 燚焱炏火 兲♫⥿⥾⨃⨀
<iGoogle> 🀀🀁🀂🀃🀄🀅🀪
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> ⇶⇸→↣↦⤐⤑⤔⤖⤗⤻♥ꝎꙬ㚐ູꙮ
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> :) :( ;) :o :D 8-) :| :'( :p '<
<iGoogle> ○◉◌■□▢▣▪▫▲△▶▷◀◁
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle>  ⣎⣱ ⡇⢸ ⣏⡉    ⡇⢸ ⡇ ⣏⡉ ⡏⢱ ⣏⡉ ⣏⡱ ⢎⡑ ⣏⡉ ⣇⣸ ⣏⡉ ⡷⣸
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle>  ⠇⠸ ⠣⠜ ⠇  ⠉⠉ ⠟⠻ ⠇ ⠧⠤ ⠧⠜ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠱ ⠢⠜ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠸ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠹
<iGoogle> 󰀍
<s_cd> 新年快乐
<iGoogle> 𠁆𠈌𠓗𡘙𡦀𡦈轟淼驫龘𠀾圀囬圞⅀⌬⇛⌘✂䷬✤✺✽✿❆✎☎☻☞☛❨❩❤❶❷❸❹❺❻❼❽❾❿✗✘✔✓✆✂
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> 㵘淼沝 燚焱炏火 兲♫⥿⥾⨃⨀
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> 🀀🀁🀂🀃🀄🀅🀪
<iGoogle> ⇶⇸→↣↦⤐⤑⤔⤖⤗⤻♥ꝎꙬ㚐ູꙮ
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> :) :( ;) :o :D 8-) :| :'( :p '<
<iGoogle> ○◉◌■□▢▣▪▫▲△▶▷◀◁
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle>  ⣎⣱ ⡇⢸ ⣏⡉    ⡇⢸ ⡇ ⣏⡉ ⡏⢱ ⣏⡉ ⣏⡱ ⢎⡑ ⣏⡉ ⣇⣸ ⣏⡉ ⡷⣸
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle>  ⠇⠸ ⠣⠜ ⠇  ⠉⠉ ⠟⠻ ⠇ ⠧⠤ ⠧⠜ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠱ ⠢⠜ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠸ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠹
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> 󰀍
<iGoogle> 𠁆𠈌𠓗𡘙𡦀𡦈轟淼驫龘𠀾圀囬圞⅀⌬⇛⌘✂䷬✤✺✽✿❆✎☎☻☞☛❨❩❤❶❷❸❹❺❻❼❽❾❿✗✘✔✓✆✂
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> 㵘淼沝 燚焱炏火 兲♫⥿⥾⨃⨀
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> 🀀🀁🀂🀃🀄🀅🀪
<iGoogle> ⇶⇸→↣↦⤐⤑⤔⤖⤗⤻♥ꝎꙬ㚐ູꙮ
<iGoogle> :) :( ;) :o :D 8-) :| :'( :p '<
<iGoogle> ○◉◌■□▢▣▪▫▲△▶▷◀◁
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle>  ⣎⣱ ⡇⢸ ⣏⡉    ⡇⢸ ⡇ ⣏⡉ ⡏⢱ ⣏⡉ ⣏⡱ ⢎⡑ ⣏⡉ ⣇⣸ ⣏⡉ ⡷⣸
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle>  ⠇⠸ ⠣⠜ ⠇  ⠉⠉ ⠟⠻ ⠇ ⠧⠤ ⠧⠜ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠱ ⠢⠜ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠸ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠹
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> 󰀍
<s_cd> 2012 新年快乐，事事如意
<iGoogle> 𠁆𠈌𠓗𡘙𡦀𡦈轟淼驫龘𠀾圀囬圞⅀⌬⇛⌘✂䷬✤✺✽✿❆✎☎☻☞☛❨❩❤❶❷❸❹❺❻❼❽❾❿✗✘✔✓✆✂
<s_cd> 2012 新年快乐，事事如意
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<s_cd> 2012 新年快乐，事事如意
<s_cd> 2012 新年快乐，事事如意
<iGoogle> 㵘淼沝 燚焱炏火 兲♫⥿⥾⨃⨀
<s_cd> 2012 新年快乐，事事如意
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> 🀀🀁🀂🀃🀄🀅🀪
<s_cd> 2012 新年快乐，事事如意
<iGoogle> ⇶⇸→↣↦⤐⤑⤔⤖⤗⤻♥ꝎꙬ㚐ູꙮ
<s_cd> 2012 新年快乐，事事如意
<s_cd> 2012 新年快乐，事事如意
<iGoogle> :) :( ;) :o :D 8-) :| :'( :p '<
<iGoogle> ○◉◌■□▢▣▪▫▲△▶▷◀◁
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle>  ⣎⣱ ⡇⢸ ⣏⡉    ⡇⢸ ⡇ ⣏⡉ ⡏⢱ ⣏⡉ ⣏⡱ ⢎⡑ ⣏⡉ ⣇⣸ ⣏⡉ ⡷⣸
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle>  ⠇⠸ ⠣⠜ ⠇  ⠉⠉ ⠟⠻ ⠇ ⠧⠤ ⠧⠜ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠱ ⠢⠜ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠸ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠹
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> 󰀍
<iGoogle> 𠁆𠈌𠓗𡘙𡦀𡦈轟淼驫龘𠀾圀囬圞⅀⌬⇛⌘✂䷬✤✺✽✿❆✎☎☻☞☛❨❩❤❶❷❸❹❺❻❼❽❾❿✗✘✔✓✆✂
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
 * adam8157 0:20后我就动手了哈
<iGoogle> 㵘淼沝 燚焱炏火 兲♫⥿⥾⨃⨀
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> 🀀🀁🀂🀃🀄🀅🀪
<iGoogle> ⇶⇸→↣↦⤐⤑⤔⤖⤗⤻♥ꝎꙬ㚐ູꙮ
<iGoogle> :) :( ;) :o :D 8-) :| :'( :p '<
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> ○◉◌■□▢▣▪▫▲△▶▷◀◁
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle>  ⣎⣱ ⡇⢸ ⣏⡉    ⡇⢸ ⡇ ⣏⡉ ⡏⢱ ⣏⡉ ⣏⡱ ⢎⡑ ⣏⡉ ⣇⣸ ⣏⡉ ⡷⣸
 * adam8157 0:20后我就动手了哈
 * adam8157 0:20后我就动手了哈
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle>  ⠇⠸ ⠣⠜ ⠇  ⠉⠉ ⠟⠻ ⠇ ⠧⠤ ⠧⠜ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠱ ⠢⠜ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠸ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠹
<iGoogle> 󰀍
<iGoogle> 𠁆𠈌𠓗𡘙𡦀𡦈轟淼驫龘𠀾圀囬圞⅀⌬⇛⌘✂䷬✤✺✽✿❆✎☎☻☞☛❨❩❤❶❷❸❹❺❻❼❽❾❿✗✘✔✓✆✂
<iGoogle> 㵘淼沝 燚焱炏火 兲♫⥿⥾⨃⨀
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> 🀀🀁🀂🀃🀄🀅🀪
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> ⇶⇸→↣↦⤐⤑⤔⤖⤗⤻♥ꝎꙬ㚐ູꙮ
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> :) :( ;) :o :D 8-) :| :'( :p '<
<snugglecat> 祝共产党早日倒台
<iGoogle> ○◉◌■□▢▣▪▫▲△▶▷◀◁
<cfy> adam8157: 可以开始了
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle>  ⣎⣱ ⡇⢸ ⣏⡉    ⡇⢸ ⡇ ⣏⡉ ⡏⢱ ⣏⡉ ⣏⡱ ⢎⡑ ⣏⡉ ⣇⣸ ⣏⡉ ⡷⣸
<iGoogle>  ⠇⠸ ⠣⠜ ⠇  ⠉⠉ ⠟⠻ ⠇ ⠧⠤ ⠧⠜ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠱ ⠢⠜ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠸ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠹
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> 󰀍
<iGoogle> 𠁆𠈌𠓗𡘙𡦀𡦈轟淼驫龘𠀾圀囬圞⅀⌬⇛⌘✂䷬✤✺✽✿❆✎☎☻☞☛❨❩❤❶❷❸❹❺❻❼❽❾❿✗✘✔✓✆✂
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> 㵘淼沝 燚焱炏火 兲♫⥿⥾⨃⨀
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> 🀀🀁🀂🀃🀄🀅🀪
<iGoogle> ⇶⇸→↣↦⤐⤑⤔⤖⤗⤻♥ꝎꙬ㚐ູꙮ
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> :) :( ;) :o :D 8-) :| :'( :p '<
<cleamoon> adam8157: 可以开始了
<iGoogle> ○◉◌■□▢▣▪▫▲△▶▷◀◁
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle>  ⣎⣱ ⡇⢸ ⣏⡉    ⡇⢸ ⡇ ⣏⡉ ⡏⢱ ⣏⡉ ⣏⡱ ⢎⡑ ⣏⡉ ⣇⣸ ⣏⡉ ⡷⣸
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle>  ⠇⠸ ⠣⠜ ⠇  ⠉⠉ ⠟⠻ ⠇ ⠧⠤ ⠧⠜ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠱ ⠢⠜ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠸ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠹
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> 󰀍
<iGoogle> 𠁆𠈌𠓗𡘙𡦀𡦈轟淼驫龘𠀾圀囬圞⅀⌬⇛⌘✂䷬✤✺✽✿❆✎☎☻☞☛❨❩❤❶❷❸❹❺❻❼❽❾❿✗✘✔✓✆✂
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> 㵘淼沝 燚焱炏火 兲♫⥿⥾⨃⨀
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> 🀀🀁🀂🀃🀄🀅🀪
<iGoogle> ⇶⇸→↣↦⤐⤑⤔⤖⤗⤻♥ꝎꙬ㚐ູꙮ
<iGoogle> :) :( ;) :o :D 8-) :| :'( :p '<
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> ○◉◌■□▢▣▪▫▲△▶▷◀◁
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle>  ⣎⣱ ⡇⢸ ⣏⡉    ⡇⢸ ⡇ ⣏⡉ ⡏⢱ ⣏⡉ ⣏⡱ ⢎⡑ ⣏⡉ ⣇⣸ ⣏⡉ ⡷⣸
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle>  ⠇⠸ ⠣⠜ ⠇  ⠉⠉ ⠟⠻ ⠇ ⠧⠤ ⠧⠜ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠱ ⠢⠜ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠸ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠹
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> cleamoon: 我准备msg 你。
 * adam8157 俯卧撑去先 回来整
<iGoogle> lol
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> 󰀍
<iGoogle> 𠁆𠈌𠓗𡘙𡦀𡦈轟淼驫龘𠀾圀囬圞⅀⌬⇛⌘✂䷬✤✺✽✿❆✎☎☻☞☛❨❩❤❶❷❸❹❺❻❼❽❾❿✗✘✔✓✆✂
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> 㵘淼沝 燚焱炏火 兲♫⥿⥾⨃⨀
<iGoogle> 🀀🀁🀂🀃🀄🀅🀪
<iGoogle> ⇶⇸→↣↦⤐⤑⤔⤖⤗⤻♥ꝎꙬ㚐ູꙮ
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> :) :( ;) :o :D 8-) :| :'( :p '<
<iGoogle> ○◉◌■□▢▣▪▫▲△▶▷◀◁
<iGoogle>  ⣎⣱ ⡇⢸ ⣏⡉    ⡇⢸ ⡇ ⣏⡉ ⡏⢱ ⣏⡉ ⣏⡱ ⢎⡑ ⣏⡉ ⣇⣸ ⣏⡉ ⡷⣸
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle>  ⠇⠸ ⠣⠜ ⠇  ⠉⠉ ⠟⠻ ⠇ ⠧⠤ ⠧⠜ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠱ ⠢⠜ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠸ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠹
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<cleamoon> 俯卧撑还回得来吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<gebjgd> XD
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<CyrusYzGTt> 2012新年快樂!!
<iGoogle> 笑死
<iGoogle> 太努力了。这家伙
<gebjgd> 他爽歪歪了
<adam8157> 回来了
<iGoogle> adam8157: 啥回来了。
<adam8157> 我回来了
 * adam8157 洗手去
<iGoogle> 你表达有问题嘛。
<iGoogle> ～～
<s_cd> 开始讨论2012的目标计划
<cleamoon> pidgin有没有什么插件可以使其像ichat一样把人名显示在左边的？
<namoamitabuddha> 谁疯狂刷屏
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 一个孤寂闲人
<adam8157> ...
<s_cd> pidgin默认不是人名显示在左边吗
<gebjgd> MUB ~CyrusYzGT@fedora/CyrusYzGTt
<gebjgd> adam8157: 你在干嘛?
<adam8157> gebjgd: 咋这么多帽子...
<gebjgd> adam8157: 不知道啊
<gebjgd> adam8157: 我睡醒午觉就这样了
<adam8157> gebjgd: 哦 你也不是原生的啊
<cleamoon> s_cd: 是像xchat一样的左边一列都是名字，信息在右边
<gebjgd> adam8157: hahah
<adam8157> gebjgd: 竟然还全局ban...
<adam8157> 危险分子
<gebjgd> adam8157: really?
<adam8157> 哦 -b 看错了
<gebjgd> adam8157: 一定是我打错了什么
<adam8157> gebjgd: 你还没到2012吧, 提前祝你新年快乐 :)
<gebjgd> adam8157: 多谢
<namoamitabuddha> 刚才帽子开始用ban了?
<gebjgd> 爽歪歪
<gebjgd> ban太爽了
<caasi> passing argument 3 of ‘MultiTraverse’ from incompatible pointer type
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: Jagdwurst 今天晚上怎么过?
<alvin_rxg> 一个 gebjgd 的奶子，一个 gebjgd 老婆的奶子，一个 gebjgd 的奶子，一个 gebjgd 老婆的奶子，一个 gebjgd 的奶子，一个 gebjgd 老婆的奶子…………
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: eat & sleep.....
<alvin_rxg> [[ eat ]] && sleep
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你正在摸你自己的奶子.刚才是你的联想?
<alvin_rxg>  :|
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: librecad 1.0了
<alvin_rxg> 不知道
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不知道.所以我告诉你
<alvin_rxg> 还是不知道是啥东西
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: cad的开源版.qcad的社区新版本
<gebjgd> al
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你会用在德国能挣大钱
<alvin_rxg>  - -!
<Stifler> hi all
<gebjgd> Stifler: 好
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 我靠.编译半天了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: http://www.linux-community.de/Internal/Nachrichten/LinuxCommunity-Jobauswahl-vom-29.12.2011
<windwhinny> 啦啦
<gebjgd> windwhinny: 啊啊
<windwhinny> 这么晚了还有人在啊
<gebjgd> windwhinny: 我们这里是round clock都有人
<lingyang> :-S
<Stifler> ...
<RavenChan> 新年快乐= =
<gebjgd> RavenChan: 你也乐
<RavenChan> gebjgd: 大家都乐= =
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 我的台式机竟然跑极品10卡
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 不可思议
<linsux> 我的笔记本都跑极品14，尘埃3
<gebjgd> linsux: 我的是amd apu + 6670混合交火
<gebjgd> linsux: 对dx9支持不好
<linsux> 玩些dx9的游戏
<gebjgd> linsux: 我需要新的dx11的游戏
<linsux> 战地3
<gebjgd> linsux: 下载不下来
<linsux> 为什么
<gebjgd> linsux: 可能因为开了加密
<Stifler> ati4500
<gebjgd> Stifler: 好老的卡
<Stifler> gebjgd: 才买的本...
<gebjgd> Stifler: 本子没有问题.我说的是amd apu
<Stifler> gebjgd: o
<alvin_rxg1> amd apu 是啥？
<gebjgd> Stifler: a6 3650
<Stifler> gebjgd: -.-
<gebjgd> Stifler: 我都没试过能不能在linux上混交
<Stifler> gebjgd: 我只听过混交，没实现过。。
<gebjgd> Stifler: 我在win上混交很久了
<gebjgd> Stifler: 台式机
<Stifler> gebjgd: 感觉如何
<gebjgd> Stifler: 不好.意义不大
<gebjgd> Stifler: 因为混交不支持dx9
<Stifler> E
<gebjgd> Stifler: 很多开源游戏不支持混交.只能关闭混交功能才能游戏
<Stifler> gebjgd: dx9的游戏多
<gebjgd> Stifler: 对
<Stifler> 玩的最多就是纸牌
<gebjgd> Stifler: 从来不玩纸牌
<Stifler> .
<Stifler> 对打游戏有种恐惧感
<alvin_rxg1> gebjgd: 下载没速度，应该是你那 amule 低 ID
<Stifler> 大。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: transmission
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 还amule
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 从来不用amule
 * Stifler 看电影去喽
<gebjgd> Stifler: 我有新的台式机,专门玩游戏看电影用
<gebjgd> Stifler: 平时向来开2台机器
<Stifler> gebjgd: 羡慕啊
<gebjgd> Stifler: 现在用的上网本
<gebjgd> Stifler: 台式机和上网本才是最佳组合
<Stifler> gebjgd: 不早说……
<Stifler> 上网本相对便宜吧？
<gebjgd> Stifler: 显然便宜.现在用的是asus x101h
<gebjgd> Stifler: 最薄的那个
<Stifler> 我买了笔记本就后悔了
<gebjgd> Stifler: 我已经买了很多笔记本额
<Stifler> ..
<gebjgd> Stifler: 公司前后还给配了2个笔记本
<gebjgd> Stifler: 所以不需要笔记本了
<Stifler> .
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: chrome竟然不能同时英文德文拼写矫正
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 似乎是那个公司给配的本子.....
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/lenovo+thinkpad+t520+topseller+nw95gge+42435gg?sid=2f32d6339a6d6d8cf5db3ad5cce7946b
<gebjgd> ofan: 饭仔,平板爽么
<Stifler> 死神来了5 好恐怖……
<gebjgd> Stifler: 早就看过了
<Stifler> gebjgd: 看来我凹凸了啊
<Stifler> gebjgd: 不睡觉的么
<gebjgd> Stifler: 才8点半
<Stifler> ...忘了你在另一端
<gebjgd> Stifler: 你也不在东八区吧
<gebjgd> Stifler: 这里夜场太冷清了
<Stifler> 不知道在哪区。。
<Stifler> 是啊，我也有点瞌睡了
<gebjgd> Stifler: 米国
<gebjgd> Stifler: 竟然还是东部时区
<gebjgd> Stifler: 你在什么州?
<Stifler> 我在国内啊。。
<Stifler> 伊犁自治州..
<gebjgd> Stifler:不能吧
<Stifler> ？
<gebjgd> Stifler: 新疆乌鲁木齐市 电信
<gebjgd> Stifler: 找到了
<Stifler> ...
<knownbad> 新年快乐
<cleamoon> 还有很多人呀
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 都蛋疼的睡捕捉觉
<zhan> 新年快乐
<cleamoon> gebjgd: 的确
<cleamoon> 新年快乐
<cleamoon> 我这里还没到新年
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 我也没到
<cleamoon> 还有人没到吗？
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 米国人都没到
<cleamoon> .....
<cleamoon> 还有睡不着的
<gebjgd> librecad已经相当不错了
<cleamoon> cad是干什么用的？
<gebjgd> cleamoon: computer aid design
<cleamoon> 所有的都是？
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 为什么不是?
<cleamoon> solid modeling是一样的东西吗？
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 恩
<cleamoon> gebjgd: 我听说这个最好的是brlcad呀...
<alvin_rxg1> Jagdwurst: AC 33...
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 兼容dwg?
<cleamoon> gebjgd: 不知道，不用cad，只是听说而已
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 你不用不行啊.行业一水的cad
<cleamoon> gebjgd: 什么行业？
<gebjgd> cleamoon: logistic
<alvin_rxg1> Jagdwurst: 第二幕捡到个 +3 的 shortbow, 啥时候有好的 longsword 呢？
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 那几个 cad 要么是 2d 的， 要么与通用的格式不兼容...
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 之前要格式转换，把这几个 cad 都试回来了。最后还是手写 parser， 转了格式
<cleamoon> 那你用什么cad呢？
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 我用的是freedgw
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 能直接打开dgw
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 在公司当然用cad.有正版的
<cleamoon> ...哦...自己不用？
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 私人自己看,怎么用?
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 再说我就是一个程序员
<cleamoon> 哦
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 自己家用显然都是开源或者免费的解决方案
<cleamoon> 哪个好？
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 正在实验librecad
<cleamoon> 是linux下的吗？
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 跨平台.
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 我自己只用linux
<cleamoon> 哦，我去看看是什么东西
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 靠，linux 下的 cads 太 suck 了
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: freedgw似乎还行.反正能打开dgw文件
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 不过你们客户大概只收 catia ...
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 不是,我们客户不收那东西.我们的feinplannung部分用cad
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 我就需要从cad里抠图出来
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 还有看系统结构用
<gebjgd> 部分->部门
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 看了linuxtoy上的那个obs教程了么
<Jagdwurst> obs?
<Jagdwurst> what is  linuxtoy?
<cleamoon> it is a website that provide linux news
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: linuxtoy.org
<alvin_rxg1> Title: LinuxTOY
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 你out了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 乖
<alvin_rxg1> 拉到吧，它只有游戏
<Jagdwurst> didn't heard
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 纯国人打造的.
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 连你都知道
<cleamoon> of course I know
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 别逼我们几个人说德文
<cleamoon> please if you want
<Jagdwurst> 哦，这些 linux 新闻不看中文的，毕竟不在那个时区...
<gebjgd> cleamoon: dann kannst du nichts verstehen
<Jagdwurst> 中文的总是慢一歩
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 不是很慢
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 有的时候还挺及时的
<alvin_rxg1> 再10分钟看电视
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 有什么东西?
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 我之前用 build service 打包过 pidgin 2.9.x, 帯上 2.7.3 的抠抠
<alvin_rxg1> 没东西
<cleamoon> gebjgd: Ich verstehe, weil ich sprechen kann Schwedisch.
<Jagdwurst> wir feiern die ganze nacht die ganze nacht
<cleamoon> I prefer to speak English or Swedish if you want.
<gebjgd> cleamoon: du hast aber grammatikfehler in deinem satz
<gebjgd> cleamoon: was für schwedisch?
<gebjgd> cleamoon: die tote sprache aus schweden?
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 恶心的要死. obs
<Jagdwurst> 还算好用
<Jagdwurst> 比 ubuntu 那啥好用
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 看得都头大了
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 没用过ubuntu的打包工具
<cleamoon> gebjgd: Schwedisch ist in der Nähe der deutschen, aber sie sind nicht dasselbe.
<alvin_rxg1> 可以理解，看中文的看头大了
<alvin_rxg1> 得，赶紧去报名，这样我又会了一门语言：瑞典语。 xDF
<gebjgd> 瑞典人都出国了,瑞典没人了
<gebjgd> XD
<cleamoon> 还是说中文吧，一会儿又都给ban了
<gebjgd> cleamoon: op在此.你怕毛
<cleamoon> op是什么？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 你给解释下
<cleamoon> 瑞典人留在国内的还真不少
<alvin_rxg1> 我咋知道
<cleamoon> 有本事的留下了，没本事的都跑了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 你个流氓
<alvin_rxg1> op 在此，你怕毛 => gebjgd
<cleamoon> Svenska är väldigt enkelt att lära.
<alvin_rxg1> lol 求教
<gebjgd> 正在看生化危机4
<gebjgd> 还不错
<alvin_rxg1> 垃圾
<cleamoon1> 那个真是垃圾
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 竟然有米帅
<alvin_rxg1> 我一个人都不认识
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: prison break
<alvin_rxg1> 不知道
<cleamoon> 用wicd可以连usb的网络吗？
<gebjgd> cleamoon: ......
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 没听懂你的问题
<cleamoon> 就是wicd，连3G网
<cleamoon> 我一直用networkmanager连3G，可那个不好用
<alvin_rxg1> 不能
<cleamoon> ......
<cleamoon> 那有什么console的程序可以连3G吗？
<gebjgd> cleamoon: umts?
<gebjgd> cleamoon: networkmanager 或者 wvdial
<gebjgd> cleamoon: Jagdwurst 是砖家
<cleamoon> 砖家在吗？
<cleamoon> wvdial的wiki页看起来很有爱，会出现什么问题吗？
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 需要写配置文件
<cleamoon> 用的时候呢？
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 命令行wvdial
<gebjgd> cleamoon: http://support.real-time.com/linux/dialup/wvdial.html
<cleamoon> 哦看
<cleamoon> ok, dank
<cleamoon> 还是danke
<cleamoon> 我忘了
<alvin_rxg1> 徐佳莹 - 身骑白马
<alvin_rxg1> klasse
<gebjgd> cleamoon: danke
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 不听中文歌
<cleamoon> ok
<cleamoon> Maksim Mrvica是人才，音乐很好听
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 什么类型的
<cleamoon> 现代式的古典音乐
<cleamoon> 类似摇滚
<gebjgd> cleamoon: new age.我喜欢
<cleamoon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrmO6kc8VFQ
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 日.现在uusee都有区域限制了
<alvin_rxg1> gebjgd: 不用 uusee
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 没片子看了
<alvin_rxg1> gebjgd: 不看片子
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 知道,你有游戏就行
<cleamoon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XkPkeizBG-U
<cleamoon> 巨乐
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 没意思
<cleamoon> 还好吧
<cleamoon> 起码是实话
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 实话多了.去专门网站看
<cleamoon> 比如？
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 圈圈网站
<cleamoon> ......不明白
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 大师手下的网站
<cleamoon> ......
<gebjgd> 我擦的列
<gebjgd> 这编译有2个小时了
<gebjgd> brlcad
<cleamoon> ......看来很大
<cleamoon> 里边不是包含webkit之类的货吧
<cleamoon> 那编译时间就长了
<gebjgd> 不知道
<jiero> 早上好。
<saimazoon> 早上好
<saimazoon> 在你主的地方几点了？
<cleamoon> 我是23点
<gebjgd> 我靠
<gebjgd> 89%的时候error了.我就靠
<gebjgd> heilige Scheisse!
<cleamoon> ......
<saimazoon> cleamoon, 那么你在欧国
<alvin_rxg1> tle tle tle...
<cleamoon> 似的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 没买花放?
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 我知道这个弹钢琴的了
<cleamoon> 你才听完那个？
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 一般.你应该试试看lastfm上的new age
<alvin_rxg1> 他妈的，本地随便拿个最坏情况来测试都要24秒…
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 刚才在看电视
<cleamoon> lastfm不是只有british bitch可以听吗？
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 全球都能听
<cleamoon> 我看看
<cleamoon> 和spotify有什么区别？
<jiero> 23 点啊。。。美国呢。
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 没听说过
<gebjgd> jiero: 米国-6
<cleamoon> .......好吧
<jiero> 还是欧洲？
<alvin_rxg1> 全是 tle......  http://www.spoj.pl/status/TWOSQRS/
<gebjgd> jiero: 东部时间
<gebjgd> jiero: 西部-9
<cleamoon> 我这里+1
<jiero> 哦。
<gebjgd> jiero: 你不是说你哥在米国么
<jiero> 我刚从这2012 第一次的睡眠中
<gebjgd> jiero: 那你怎么还不知道
<jiero> 苏醒
<cleamoon> 东部莫非是纽约？
<jiero> gebjgd:  19小时。我没算。
<cleamoon> gebjgd: 推荐一个album
<jiero> gebjgd: 新年好，开始新下载。
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 直接输入era
<jiero> lastfm 收费的把。。。。
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 自动就继续了
<gebjgd> jiero: 反正pc端一直免费
<cleamoon> .......50首歌
<cleamoon> linux端呢？
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 说的就是linux端
<cleamoon> 哦
<alvin_rxg1> Jagdwurst: 这是要啥来算的…… http://www.spoj.pl/problems/TWOSQRS/
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。不是不让听了马？只能试听一会儿？
<jiero> gebjgd: 原来这RMS还是没房子还在租房子阿。。。
<gebjgd> jiero: rms?
<jiero> 教授竟然没房子。。。
<gebjgd> jiero: 他太有理想了.
<gebjgd> jiero: 不需要房子
<jiero> Richard Stallman
<jiero> 房车有也行阿。
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg1: if (exist z ) that {x*x + y*y = z }
<gebjgd> jiero: 没有蛋坠着,他早就上天了
<gebjgd> ofan: http://6park.com/news/messages/55653.html
<cleamoon> linux的client没写什么，就当他没有了
<gebjgd> ofan: 你200美元的平板电脑太贵了
<jiero> gebjgd: 你。。。
<gebjgd> cleamoon: lastfm跨平台的
<cleamoon> 有印度人吗？团购
<jiero> cleamoon: 啥？？？
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 发行版里有包
<cleamoon> 无所谓，免费就行
<jiero> ofan: 你买了一个？
<jiero> ofan: 你应该能买到廉价的HP Touchpad把。。。
<gebjgd> jiero: 早就没额
<gebjgd> jiero: 想什么呢
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。我。。。看着 HP Veer 不错。
<jiero> gebjgd:  MeaCulpa_ 有的手机。
<gebjgd> jiero: hp veer多少钱?
<gebjgd> jiero: 有卖的么
<alvin_rxg1> gebjgd: 买了你也不会用的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 送老爹啊
<alvin_rxg1> 它不是全世界多语言的
<cleamoon> 刷机呀
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 刷android
<knownbad> veer 太小了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 多大?
<gebjgd> knownbad: 7?
<knownbad> 跟你的鸡鸡一样小。
<alvin_rxg1> 你当它是平板呢
<knownbad> 2
<knownbad> lol
<knownbad> 我没亲眼见过，只看了网上的比较。
<gebjgd> hp veer是啥玩意
<gebjgd> knownbad: 比你的大就行了
<alvin_rxg1> jiero 都说了是手机
<knownbad> 手机
<gebjgd> 哦
<gebjgd> 没用
<alvin_rxg1> 运行 WebOS 的手机，你去刷机吧
<knownbad> 你瞎搞？
<cleamoon> knownbad: 那就是如笔记本一样的屏幕了？
<alvin_rxg1> knownbad: 他就这样，啥都没弄清楚的，就以为能干嘛了已经
<knownbad> 很像女生用的手机。 小巧型的。
<knownbad> 但有键盘。
<knownbad> 上下滑动式。
<knownbad> 没，小得很。
<alvin_rxg1> Jagdwurst: 还是想不出来好的方案，我目前只有一个一个算…
<knownbad> 比所有全屏的 android 手机都小。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 真tmd的厚
<gebjgd> knownbad: 键盘还不爽
<knownbad> 你又来了。。。。
<knownbad> basher!!!
<gebjgd> knownbad: 还是屏幕横过来用爽
<gebjgd> knownbad: 用物理键盘的时候.不是吗?
<gebjgd> knownbad: 今天晚上怎么过.老色鬼?
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg1: 呃……我看看
<knownbad> 可能跟朋友去吃到饱。
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg1: 试一试把它当成半径为 sqrt(z) 的一个圆，找一个 x  + j*y  使 x 和 y 都是整数..
<alvin_rxg1>  :|
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg1: 不过下面有人(那个 atan)说此法超时...
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg1: sqrt(10^12) = 10^6 估计差不多刚好卡在那个时间的边界上
<alvin_rxg1> 呃，这方法都这样……我的方案就 2、3十秒了
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg1: 你试了啥方法? 计算到 sqrt(z) 为止?
<alvin_rxg1> 对， 从 0 到 sqrt(z) 里边一个一个算x， tmp = x*x; tmp + ((long long)sqrt(z - x))^2 == z
<alvin_rxg1> 对， 从 0 到 sqrt(z) 里边一个一个算x， tmp = x*x; tmp + ((long long)sqrt(z - tmp))^2 == z
<alvin_rxg1> - -!
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg1: 那就只能用 fermat 大定理了
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg1:  ！！
<jiero> alvin_rxg1: 我知道是手机阿。
<alvin_rxg1> 哎，超出我的只是范围了 >_<
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg1: 不能一直算sqrt....
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg1: 估计不这么算 sqrt  ， 这题用你的方法能过
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg1: 计算一次 sqrt 至少几毫秒 (在我的笔记本上)
<alvin_rxg1> 那就是尽量去掉重复 sqrt() 的方案咯？
<alvin_rxg1> a*b 这样的耗时相对 sqrt() 是很少的咯？
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg1: 去掉这么多 sqrt, 你这个方法估计能过，整数循环 10^6 应该正好卡在时间的边界上
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg1: 10^7 次肯定过不了
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg1: 否则试试 fermat 大定理
<alvin_rxg1> 那 test case 来2个 999999999999 呢？ 12个9
<alvin_rxg1>  :|
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg1: 只到 10^12 次
<alvin_rxg1> 对啊， 12个9 == 10^12 - 1
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg1: 对啊,我猜测这种情况恰好能卡着时间过了
<alvin_rxg1> 这只是一个 test case 吧…
<alvin_rxg1> 没有三个数可以满足 a^n + b^n == c^n, when n > 2 ...
<alvin_rxg1> 没有三个正数可以满足 a^n + b^n == c^n, when n > 2 ...
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg1:  呵呵
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg1: 我估计硬做没问题的
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg1: 我试试看..
<alvin_rxg1>  :S 看书…这得看数学书的
<knownbad> 去泡女孩吧。
<alvin_rxg1> happy new year
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg1: 不用看书。
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg1:  直接能过
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg1: 我测试了一下，硬做绝对能过
<knownbad> 那你得 happy 去。
<Jagdwurst> happy
<knownbad> alvin_rxg1: 让五指山放纵下吧。
<knownbad> 小鸟在此一游。。。
<jiero> knownbad: 小鸟愤怒把。抛弃自己吧。
<jiero> alvin_rxg1: 你果然不把女孩放在眼里。
<knownbad> 哈哈哈。
<alvin_rxg1> 没办法，没有属于我的女人嘛
<knownbad> 这句搞笑。
<knownbad> 那学学共产党的共享吧。
<jiero> alvin_rxg1: 永远不会有属于你的女人。。。
<jiero> alvin_rxg1: 除非你买卖
<knownbad> 有的，但她不会自个上门来。  得给自己个机会去找。
<knownbad> 有钱的话买卖到可以
<jiero> 讨厌 22KB/s下载速度。。。
<jiero> happy new year
<jiero> 去看烟火把。
<cleamoon> 我这里放花都成灾了
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 欧洲国家历来如此
<cleamoon> 其实今年放的比去年多
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 没觉得.以前也这样
<cleamoon> 我这里是......
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: fermat
<alvin_rxg1> ja?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 看起来很适合解决那问题
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 没有sqrt,速度会很快
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 除法都很费时间
<ofan_> 性年快乐
<ofan_> 新年
<gebjgd> ofan_: 性年快乐
<YeLee> ofan_, 好特别的词……
<ofan_> 平板的输入法太智能，知道我想说什么
<Jagdwurst> 新年快乐!
<YeLee> ofan_, 好智能的输入法，什么输入法来的？
<gebjgd> YeLee: 搜狗输入法
<gebjgd> YeLee: android还能有啥
<gebjgd> google
<MeaCulpa_> .
#ubuntu-cn 2012-01-01
<ofan> 百度输入法
<knownbad> google pinyin 好用。
<ofan_> 都很一般
<knownbad> 我人也一般所以还好。
<linsux> 手机上的谷歌输入法最好
<knownbad> +1
<linsux> 电脑上QQ输入法好用
<Jagdwurst> -1
<flh> hi
<caasi> 二维数组传递到子函数里面的时候类型是char **a吧。
<caasi> expected ‘char **’ but argument is of type ‘char (*)[10]’
<caasi> 为什么会有这个错误
<NoIE> 新年快乐！
<Kandu> caasi: 數組不是指標唄
<caasi> Kandu: 我定义的是char a[10][10] 然后传递直接写的是啊，类型是char **a
<Kandu> caasi: 你看，定義數組了嘛，後面怎麼又寫成 char** 指標了呢?
<caasi> Kandu: 定义一个一维a[10]，再传char *a就不会报错
<Kandu> caasi: 那當然
<caasi> Kandu: tag=MultiTraverse(a,0,0,0); 这个是调用函数
<caasi> Kandu: int MultiTraverse (char **a, int 。。。)
<caasi> 这个是函数
<caasi> 这样不对吗？
<foob> 大家好
<caasi> expected ‘char **’ but argument is of type ‘char (*)[10]’
<caasi> 警告信息是这个
<foob> 大家好
<ljf> 数组和指针是不同类型，所以，指向不同数据类型的指针当然类型不匹配
<caasi> ljf: 那应该怎么传递？
<caasi> ljf: 可是我还是想不通，就是传的指向char的指针的指针嘛，我用char **挺对啊
<Kandu> caasi: 兩者不是一回事的
<Kandu> caasi: http://paste.debian.net/150652/  這個，你看看。  然後仔細學下什麼是數組，什麼是指標
<caasi> http://codepad.org/c7jA4qVG
<caasi> line: 93 、131
<caasi> Kandu: 哦，我看看
<caasi> Kandu: 我觉得不太对啊。那儿的f0函数的参数应该写成int *n[]吧
<ljf> 函数的原型int MultiTraverse (char **a。。。改为int MultiTraverse (char (*a)[ ],
<Kandu> caasi: 先去學，什麼是數組
<caasi> Kandu: 额。。。上学期学过了
<Kandu> caasi: 沒有二維數組，只有數組的數組，一個數組，內部 item 是數組的，各個數組間的排列是 flat 的
<caasi> ljf: 报错了
<caasi> ljf: 96:2: error: invalid use of array with unspecified bounds
<Kandu> caasi: 再用心學一遍唄
<caasi> ljf: 貌似不能这么写吧
<caasi> Kandu: 嗯，知道
<ljf> 你手边有c和指针这本书么？
<caasi> Kandu: 但是问题是怎么传递
<caasi> ljf: 没有
<ljf> 第159页”作为函数参数的多维数组“
<ljf> 网上找本电子版的
<caasi> ljf: 在看
<Kandu> caasi: 那你說說，char c; char a[2]; char *p=a; 之後 c= a[1]; c= *(p+1) 這兩個語句，過程是怎樣的，說得清，再問問題
<caasi> Kandu: a是数组，两个char型元素，然后p是指向char的指针，存放的是a数组的首地址，就是&a[0]。然后c是一个char，就是元素a[1]，c最后又赋值了个元素a[1]吧
<caasi> Kandu: 是这样吗？
<ljf> 皮皮书屋，验证码居然是一段C程序， printf("%d\n",printf("%d",printf("%d",i)));
<ljf> int i = 43;
<caasi> 好了，char a[][20]就行了吗？
<caasi> 还是不怎么理解
<ljf> 如果是char **a，那么a+1指向哪里呢？
<caasi> ljf: 这个……
<yunfan> ljf: 好问题
<ljf> 没法回答了吧，编译器也没法回答，所以就没法通过
<caasi> ljf: 好吧。仔细想想好像有点明白
<yunfan> int main(int argc, char** argv)
<caasi> 完了完了，错误是没了，一运行内存占用直接飚到70+%
<caasi> 卡死
<ljf> 书中有句话：这里的关键在于编译器必须知道第2个及以后各维的长度才能对各下标进行求值，因此在原型中必须声明这些维的长度。
<soiamso> http://v.pptv.com/show/NOaGBGzSQoAIiavI.html
<CyrusYzGTt> soiamso§ .. kk罢工了，， 这是什么。。
<soiamso> 一个新加坡人，的无奈
<soiamso> 其实如果没有北京店的话没有这么多事情
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt:  所有网络媒体围攻ccav
<CyrusYzGTt> soiamso§ ..哦哦，，等下去看看，现在yum makecache && yum check-update当中，，
<soiamso> caasi: 卡回来了吗？
<caasi> soiamso: 回来了。
<caasi> soiamso: 程序太糟糕了
<caasi> ljf: 哦
<soiamso> caasi: 不用库实现？
<caasi> soiamso: 这是我的作业 https://docs.google.com/document/d/1jxvxQ0D1vpGiJo_GhfhPovrI1xrM-uQfMU_de2XXUYs/edit?userstoinvite=sevkme@gmail.com
<caasi> soiamso: 要求写c程序
<CyrusYzGTt> caasi§ ,,你是kk?? sevk???
<soiamso> caasi: 估计没有翻墙的看不到
<soiamso> caasi: 粘贴到网站？
<soiamso> caasi: http://hpaste.org/
<yunfan> soiamso: 什么围攻？
<caasi> soiamso: http://hpaste.org/55939
<Kandu> ljf, yunfan: 能回答，實際數字就是 word(a) + 1*sizeof(word) 問題不是出在這兒，而是數組和標準的問題
<Kandu> word 指字長
<yunfan> Kandu: 但是他是 char** 阿
<Kandu> yunfan: 當然能計算
<yunfan> Kandu: 编译器阶段怎么计算一个字符串指针的长度呢
<Kandu> caasi: 實際是因為你不同的聲明，改變了代碼的行為了
<soiamso> caasi: 没有说一定要用C吧
<Kandu> yunfan: 就是 pointer 的長度，32位機器就是4 byte,64 位的 8 byte, 很明確
<caasi> soiamso: 额。。。我们只学了c
<caasi> caasi: 啊？为什么
<yunfan> Kandu: 那可能出的结果就不符合他的本意了
<Kandu> 等下和你說，吃飯去
<soiamso> caasi: 明显暗示你用java完成。
<caasi> caasi: 。。。
<soiamso> caasi: 如果你不用库的话，C比较恐怖了，如果你在这个作业发布的时候开始做的话还可以。
<soiamso> caasi: 现在快要交作业了还C？
<Kandu> yunfan: 他都不知道啥是數組啥是指標，當然寫不出表達本意的代碼
<yunfan> Kandu: 你吃饭这么快？
<Kandu> yunfan: 嗯，吃得少
<Kandu> yunfan: 今天元旦，你怎麼娛樂呀
<yunfan> Kandu: 等下去医院看 microcai
<yunfan> Kandu: 我刚才实验了下 char** argv  加1以后都跑出argv的范围了
<Kandu> yunfan: ...
<Kandu> yunfan: microcai 怎麼了
<Kandu> yunfan: 跑出範圍，什麼意思?
<yunfan> Kandu: 你吃饭这么快？新浪科技讯 北京时间1月1日早间消息，在柏林举行的Chaos Communication Congress大会上，一些黑客提出计划，通过卫星建设不同于互联网的新网络，从而绕开政府监管。这一网络建设计划名为“黑客空间全球网络”。该计划中还将建设地面站点，跟踪卫星并与卫星通信。从长远来看，黑客还计划实现载人登月。
<yunfan> Kandu: 输出已经不在我传入的那几个命令行参数里了 显然他是把整个 argv当作一个指针就给加4了
<yunfan> Kandu: 命令行传入参数好像是不可变的 不在main里 所以地址+4没有引用到他 对把
<Kandu> yunfan: 嗯，你的幾個參數有沒有加引號，加引號的，置入一個參數的
<yunfan> 没加引号
<yunfan> Kandu: microcai动了个小手术 lol
<Kandu> yunfan: 貼出代碼，給出命令看看
<soiamso> Kandu: 这个问题最快的index方法是 26进制？
<ofan> yooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<yunfan> http://hpaste.org/55940  Kandu
<tusooa> ls
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.infoq.com/cn/news/2011/12/jd-net
<Kandu> yunfan: ...
<yunfan> Kandu: ?
<Kandu> yunfan: *(argv+1) ...
<yunfan> Kandu: 好把
<yunfan> Kandu: 居然还是输出 第一个参数
<Kandu> yunfan: 是第二個
<yunfan> Kandu: 恩 确实第2个
<Kandu> yunfan: 你看下 *argv 嘛，那才是第一個
<yunfan> 第0个是脚本本身的名称 我忘了
<yunfan> 根据英国媒体的报道，一些业余爱好者已经发射了小型卫星，但追踪这些卫星对于缺乏预算的组织来说很困难。
<yunfan> 额 国外都私人发射卫星了
<yunfan> 我们还在这里谈国家成就
<CyrusYzGTt> ..我也想要自己的卫星，，这样可以 偷窥海滩上的MM
<CyrusYzGTt> 还有用自己的卫星联网上网，，看AV
<ofan> 金正日就这么干的
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 嘿嘿 只要 google earth 提供 streaming 服务 你就可以达成愿望了
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ ,,那要钱的。。。
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 你不是废话
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ .. 我在 幻想，，
<ofan> 老外搞的破解工具就是牛逼，傻瓜用户都会用
<CyrusYzGTt> 老外是以人为本
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 今天天气依然很不好
<luzz> 今天天气很好啊
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 。。我这边 天气 灰霾
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 到现在很没吃饭
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..我也木有吃，，等会买 即食面
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 我这天气阴霾
<yunfan> Kandu: 看来今天是去不成了
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 又吃动物的遗体，，，
<luzz>  北京很少能看见这么蓝的天了
<Kandu> yunfan: 那也好，研究下玩樂
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你妈不做饭吗
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 怎么整天吃速食面
<Kandu> yunfan: 現在學了點 c++, 又練了幾天 starcraft, 對 bwapi 興趣又上來了
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..我今天晚起了，，妈妈去喝早茶，，，
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 整天吃 即食面 可以 慢性自杀
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: ，，，
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你就那么想死？
<bluek> 学吧学吧
<bluek> 学那么多有个毛用啊，走的时候不带走一片尘土
<yunfan> luzz: 一年有200天把
<yunfan> Kandu: 是么 搞起来了没有 我现在没win32  郁闷
<Kandu> yunfan: 還沒，現在晚上有其他事做
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你都吃什麽面?
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 这个社会不好，，而且我木有生存能力
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 华丰。。
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 康师傅?
<yunfan> Kandu: 你机器难道还有win32
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: ，，，
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 。。华丰是 老字号的自杀食品
<Kandu> yunfan: 嗯
<yunfan> Kandu: 那你用什么编译 mingw还是vc
<Kandu> yunfan: 裝了 vc
<LOL_> vc好
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 莫非是那个用人油做面的华丰卍
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 嗯嗯
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 整天吃人油，，
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 还有 过桥米线
<yunfan> Kandu: 好吧  话说你除了自己那个os 还有啥可忙的 现在是冬天 也不用去种田 难道是去种油菜
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 米线，俺几乎没没吃过
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你们那最喜欢吃啥
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 额，，好吧，，我也是 康帅傅
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 额，，我想想，，人参果。。
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 那个口味的？
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 人间版 的人参果。。
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 康师傅哪个口味的
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 海鲜吧，，
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 人参果，没吃过
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 不是 康师傅 是  康帅傅..
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 我也是，but 海鲜都是用来泡着吃
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 我吃过，，不过吃完。。有些东西是不能吃的，，不然就中毒了
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..
<Kandu> yunfan: 苦練 starcraft 唄
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 小鸡炖蘑菇是煮着吃
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 。。 好吧，， 我想吃 豆腐，，
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 啥豆腐？
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 女人的豆腐？
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 红烧的
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 嗯，，两样都有
<yunfan> Kandu: 额 叫你玩 TA:spring你就不搞
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt:没吃过
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.linuxidc.com/Linux/2011-12/50597.htm 这个好不好玩？？
<CyrusYzGTt> www.linuxidc.com/Linux/2011-12/50597.htm 这个好不好玩？？
<CyrusYzGTt> 带班kk也木有来。。
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 想去吃饭？
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ,,
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 在想今天中午吃什么
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 吃 黄梅曲素吧
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 吃不起
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 土豆炖牛肉
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 土豆丝炒饼，加煎蛋
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 喝 蒙牛，，就有机会吃到
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 小鸡炖蘑菇
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 蒙牛喝不起
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ .. 无视你
<bluek> 喝毒药
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: ，，，-_-‖
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你这是赤裸裸地羡慕嫉妒恨
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: lol
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 我是 真诚的 纯洁的 纯真的，，当然 坦荡的
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 虚伪
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 你 无耻
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你今天没吃药？吃错药了？吃多药了？还是发烧了？
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ .. 你才吃错药
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 没吃错药竟然都敢说自己纯洁，你让我等纯洁的人情何以堪
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: lol
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 突然发现自己打字速度见长啊
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 我纯洁故我爱好AV，，
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ lol
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你就是那个最后被颜射的纯洁小妹妹？
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..滚，， 本尊是 男人
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 日本av都是一个模式，没一点新意，一开始都是kj ,然后正事，最后颜射
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 没一点新意
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 有在 那里 射的，，
<LOL_> !time
 * oink 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2012 年 1 月 01 日 星期日 12:39:46
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: ，，，
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 今天竟然是星期日
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 时间过得也太快了吧
<LOL_> 又一个星期过去了
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 我快要放假了
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 滚吧，
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 还有十几天就能回家了
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 愿你 挂科 阿蒙
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 蒙你妹
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ .. 你不知道么，， 吴下阿蒙 就是 阿门 就是 那个  上帝，，
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 那个吴下阿蒙 在 那三天穿越了，， 就成 阿门了
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 门你妹
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 妹你萌
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 敢诅咒老子挂科，
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ o(∩∩)o...哈哈， 这是 报复
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你等着半夜被猛男爆菊吧
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ .. 0 0
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 为么不是 苍井空，， 我可以收回诅咒你 挂科的，，
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 就像日本av里的那样
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ .. .. 继续诅咒你
<zhan> 你们啊。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> zhan§ 小鱼儿，， 么事？？
<namoamitabuddha> pidgin vs empathy
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ pidgin
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ pidgin win
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: why?
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ ..I 用 pidgin
 * zhan pidgin+1
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: 我也一直用pidgin, 不清楚telepathy有啥好处
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ ..好处就是 好处。。
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 好吧，我祝愿你给苍井空kj时，被苍井空的大屁股坐的窒息而死，或被她高潮时喷出的液体射吼而死，lol
<roylez_> zhan +1
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ... ，，， 收回一般诅咒，，
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ... ，，， 收回一半诅咒，，
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 我在祝愿你被苍井空灌肠时，性虐致死
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 重新恢复诅咒
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 苍井空用特大号电动棒爆了你的小雏菊
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 你好变态，，
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 没你变态
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 我真的要去吃饭了，
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 又去吃 尸体了。
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 嗯
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 哦，， 我要 鸡 全尸 要 烧烤过了，，
<ofan_> Day changed to Sun, 01 Jan 2012
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 我们每天都在吃尸体，不管是动物的还是植物的，因为我们不可能吃自己，这就是我们的无奈呀
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 嗯嗯
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 可以直接将神 魔 仙 妖 鬼 灵 吃掉
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 什么时候你不用再吃别但是生物的尸体时，那就以为着你已经挂了，而且那些微生物会去吃你的尸体，
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 嗯嗯，
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 活着就是一种哦米
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ O
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 活着就是在犯罪，
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 谁能说自己没罪在你们当中，谁就向她投石头
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 某本书上写的
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 深究起来是 大道的责任 是 盘古 鸿钧 的责任
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: ，，，，
 * LOL_ is gone
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 没事创什么世 ，
<zf> ....
<zf> 你们蛋疼死了
<CyrusYzGTt> ??
<Patrick_DJ> ??
<Stifler> morning
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 刚吃完饭
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 吃完 死尸回来了
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 吃完 死尸回来了??
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 吃的好饱
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 都吃了 什么 死尸
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 嗯，还吃了个没发育的小鸡
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 有 植物的尸体么
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 土豆和小麦的死尸，没发育的小鸡，还有一袋康师傅的海鲜面
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你吃来了吗
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你吃了吗
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..还木有吃。。。
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 等你妈？
<LOL_> AndChat-：who are you
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 嗯嗯
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你妈喝早茶早该回来了吧，
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 回来了，，后来出去准备新年的，，，
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: ，，，
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你是独生子女 ？
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 不是
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 还有谁？
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 还有，， 忘记了。。
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 兄弟姐妹？
<nTest> 已经2012了，吃与被吃的时代就要结束了
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..嗯嗯
<Stifler> ...
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 那到底是你妈生的吗
<flh> 大家好
<snugglecat> ... 把化脓的组织清理干净，用碘甘油加白砂糖和成糊状敷在伤口上用纱布固定，打上消炎针就行了 ...
<snugglecat> 用于猫的外伤的
<snugglecat> 我想问白糖在这里有什么用
<snugglecat> 我想问白糖在这里有什么用
<snugglecat> 有点急
<snugglecat> 典甘油不能和碱性混合
<flh> 我的bsd弄不出声音来，啊。。
<snugglecat> 是不是不能用生粉或面粉调糊状， 而用糖来调的
<snugglecat> 谁知道的
<yappy> ls
<linsuxy> 新年好啊各位
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<CyrusYzGTt> 不好。。
<xjdeng> d
<Guest85782> hello
<xjdeng> help
<xjdeng> -h
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你还有姐姐吗？
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 或妹妹？
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 嗯嗯。
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 亲妹妹？
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 嗯嗯
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 哦
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 嗯嗯
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你妹妹多大了
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 不知道，， 没怎么聊天，
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 不是亲妹妹吗
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你们没生活在一起吗
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: ？
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 不沟通的，，
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 基本只要她不是死了，基本无有往来
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 她多大了？
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 不知道
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你们怎么会这样？
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 嗯，老死不相往来，
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 她不是你妈生的吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 是啊，就算平时看见也不说话的
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 为什么会这样？你们有什么矛盾？
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 不关你事
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 我挺想要个妹妹的
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ,,
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 可惜没有
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 一个人才是最好的
<LOL_> 我没姐姐，没妹妹
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 没弟弟
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..哦哦
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你能讲下你们的事吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 嗯嗯，， 因为所以科学道理
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: ，，，
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac6802/
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 今天好阴霾
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 哦哦
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 希望明天有个好天气
<caleb-> 新年快乐啊
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 希望明天是 世界末日
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt:  大神来了，赶快要号呀
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ 4k youtube帐号和 穿墙代理 拿来
<LOL_> caleb-: 求能看4k youtube的ssh
<LOL_> caleb-: 大神
<LOL_> caleb-: 大神，新年快乐，礼物拿来
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 2012马上就要到了，1225
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..哦
<Kandu> caleb-: 大牛好
<LOL_> caleb-: 大神
<soiamso1> http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac14496/
<yappy> 大神好，我也要个号
<snugglecat> soiamso1, 你的realvpn 弄好了么
<soiamso1> snugglecat: 没有，找ofan买了一个，但是跟android  不是很兼容，
<snugglecat> soiamso1, realvpn 不合用么
 * caleb- 几时变牛变神了…
<soiamso1> snugglecat: 一直登录不了
<snugglecat> soiamso1, 哦， 在 /etc/ppp/peers/vpn名称 文件中加了 require-mppe-128  这一行么。 不加登陆不了
<soiamso1> snugglecat: nm-pptp  有这个选项 也登录不了
<LOL_> caleb-: 大神，求账号
<soiamso1> snugglecat: 最近搞什么项目，还是 atom ?
<snugglecat> 那我就不知道了。 我用 networkmanager 设登陆不了， 所以我不用 nw 登陆的
<snugglecat> 是啊。 快完了。 最后冲刺
<fanzeyi> 请教个问题.. urxvt ..设置之后 发现凡是带颜色的字符 左边都会缺1px的样子...很难受 求教
<caleb-> LOL_: 求现金。。。
<snugglecat> soiamso1, nm-pptp 指的是 networkmanager 的 pptp 插件么。 我在 networkmanager 也设过， 只成功登陆过一次。 以后就不行了
<soiamso1> snugglecat: 是的
<LOL_> caleb-: 您还缺钱？
<LOL_> caleb-: 您可是大神
<caleb-> LOL_: 不缺钱也可以赚钱的嘛。。。
<caleb-> 有了老婆还能找个二奶包个小蜜。。。
<soiamso1> snugglecat: 估计还是开源的openvpn比较稳定吧a
<snugglecat> soiamso1, 那我不知道怎么回事了。 本身我也不大懂， 我用的是 arch， 没用 networkmanager 来链接。 在 networkmanager 中也只是链接成功一次。 我现在用的是 network 来做。 pptp 完全可以登陆
<snugglecat> soiamso1, 就是我现在用的方法比较繁琐， 登陆进 vpn 后还得改下 路由
<fanzeyi> urxvt.. 大概是加粗的字体会左边缺1px 求解决办法
<soiamso1> snugglecat:  ifup 来修改，ifup的时候，就不用手动了
<MaskRay> 求助，求助内容： recode /qp.. <<< 5rGCaXB2NiBob3N0c+aWh+S7tgo=3D | recode /b64..
<LOL_> caleb-: ，，，
<snugglecat> soiamso1, 美国佬都不在， knowbad 上来了， 你去问问他。 他应该懂
<snugglecat> soiamso1, 那我不知道， 我不懂的。 我也不常用。 需要时采用下也不是很复杂
<LOL_> caleb-: 您给我个能在android上用的vpn吧
<snugglecat> knowbad 知道怎么做。 我也是缠了他一上午才搞好的
<snugglecat> 貌似 knowbad 就是用 nm 来上。
<snugglecat> 鼠标有什么好推荐的么
<snugglecat> 我的鼠标在跳
<soiamso1> snugglecat: logitech M215  82RMB
<MaskRay> 求助：base64 -d <<< 5rGCaXB2NiBob3N0c+aWh+S7tgo=
<soiamso1> MaskRay: 求助 ？
<snugglecat> 罗技？？ 双飞燕是不是没落了， 以前貌似双飞燕非常出名
<soiamso1> snugglecat: 用来用去还是logi 的耐用
<snugglecat> 哦
<MaskRay> soiamso1: 求ipv6 hosts
<snugglecat> 我去看看双飞燕。 好像现在不行了
<snugglecat> 达芬奇家具要翻案了
<soiamso1> MaskRay: 不明白
<MaskRay> soiamso1: 一些常用网站的ipv6地址的hosts文件
<soiamso1> MaskRay: dns sec ?
<MaskRay> soiamso1: 我没法用ipv4，所以想要这个hosts文件
<caleb-> MaskRay: 用 unbound 吧 <- 个人用 DNS, 支持 DNSSEC
<MaskRay> gmail 的 ipv6 是啥。。
<soiamso1> MaskRay: 你用unbound不就知道了吗？
<MaskRay> caleb-: 有什么ipv4->ipv6的代理？
<CyrusYzGTt> MaskRay§ miredo 我以前用过
<caleb-> MaskRay: 推薦用 gogoc
<MaskRay> CyrusYzGTt: miredo 是用来 ipv6->ipv4 的吧
<CyrusYzGTt> MaskRay§ ..也可以 的，，
<caleb-> MaskRay: 在 pure ipv6 网？
<MaskRay> caleb-: 嗯，想访问 ipv4 资源
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, https://dapenti.com/blog/more.asp?name=xilei&id=55768 第9条
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 空姐普度众生
<caleb-> MaskRay: 可以先加个 sixxs.org 后缀，我没用 miredo 玩过 6to4
<caleb-> MaskRay: 类似 sixxs.org 之类的代理不少，也有 firefox / chrome 插件
<xjdeng> part
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ..木有普渡寡人
<CyrusYzGTt> MaskRay§ 我只用过  4to6
<CyrusYzGTt> ..说错了。。
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 勇敢点， 争取像上次给你的那个图片那样
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ..额，，什么图片，，吾最近看过许多图片，，
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 一男人吸着一大波女人的乳头
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ,,额，，我也想，，不过木有老婆。。
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 找空姐啊
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 勇敢点
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 空姐不喜欢 中国人的
<MaskRay> caleb-: 嗯，在找自动 添加 .sixxs.org 的插件/脚本
<CyrusYzGTt> 这个插件还真有
<soiamso1> snugglecat: 你有android手机吗？
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 喜欢蹂虐 中国男人
<snugglecat> soiamso1, 木有。
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ,, 一边去，，本尊在看 小说
<snugglecat> http://27.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_kttwbj8htR1qzxzwwo1_500.jpg 这个有什么内涵么
<snugglecat> 我看不出来阿
<MaskRay> CyrusYzGTt: 求链接，有没有 firefox 9.0.1 兼容的
<CyrusYzGTt> MaskRay§ yum install aiccu
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/628ad3c8gw1dk9u6j407ag.gif
<NoIE> snugglecat: 那时两种字体，不过差距只有 a 的那个小尾巴。
<snugglecat> 我知道是俩字体， 尾巴??
<MaskRay> CyrusYzGTt: sixxs 没法注册？/etc/aiccu.conf 要填username password
<CyrusYzGTt> MaskRay§ .. 。。不清楚，我曾经注册过，，大概一年前
<MaskRay> CyrusYzGTt: gmail ipv6 地址？
<CyrusYzGTt> MaskRay§ ..你不知道么。。 网上有。。
<MaskRay> CyrusYzGTt: 不知道。。查找很困难，每次要手动加sixxs.org
<CyrusYzGTt> MaskRay§ ..呃呃，， google ipv6 host
<jiero> ...
<jiero> fcitx not working under empathy...
<gebjgd> jiero_: 不用empathy就好了
<jiero_> gebjgd: 再装个pidgin还要设置，麻烦。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> pidgin
<jiero_> CyrusYzGTt:  pidgin 太难看。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero_§ ,我怎么觉得 pidgin比 emp简单
<jiero_> CyrusYzGTt: 我有讨论难易程度吗。
<snugglecat> 现在有什么已经是实名制了的
<psychologe> kk
<jiero_> snugglecat: 随意。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero_§ 木有，
 * Stifler Joined us,welcome!
<yappy> pidgin 能视频吗
<yappy> 大家在linux上用什么视频？skype吗？skype只有i586的，在我的机子上发音不正常。
<Patrick_DJ> Q: 请问linux下,有没有哪种filesystem是带压缩功能的? 比较windows下ntfs自带个简单的压缩,平均可以节省15%左右的硬盘空间.
<CyrusYzGTt> A:听说 ext4也带需要自己设置，
<gebjgd> Patrick_DJ: btrfs
<Patrick_DJ> Q: 了解.我再找找看. :)
<Patrick_DJ> gebjgd: 嗯,我去看看.
<Patrick_DJ> gebjgd: 貌似btrfs还不是很流行啊. 不敢用的说.. 0_0
<yappy> ls
<soiamso> Patrick_DJ: 新版fedora都是btrfs ?
<CyrusYzGTt> 还不是。。 貌似延时到 f17
<Patrick_DJ> soiamso: 我用的arch. 用man mount,　连btrfs都找不到. - -
<Patrick_DJ> 这几天又硬盘紧张了.
<foob> who
<foob> who is it
<CyrusYzGTt> Patrick_DJ§ 删除AV种子，AV就有了，， o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<gebjgd> Patrick_DJ: 一直在用.没有任何问题
<Patrick_DJ> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<Patrick_DJ> gebjgd: 你用的是arch?
<CyrusYzGTt> Patrick_DJ§ 几乎所有的高清都是 超过 1G的，，你删除就是
<gebjgd> Patrick_DJ: arch
<ofan_> soiamso: 在么
<ofan> soiamso: 现在再连接下
<ofan> soiamso: 手机
<snugglecat> 这个厉害
<snugglecat> http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6f40d48ajw1dols07udesg.gif
<Stifler> 太厉害了
<CyrusYzGTt> Destine§ 神仙姐姐也来了
<CyrusYzGTt> 铃音姐木有来。。
<yappy> ls
<foob> all: 有用emacs 做python IDE的牛人吗?
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你能两个手肘同时碰到肚脐么
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ,,需要 弯腰。。
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你一定不行， 试试看
 * snugglecat 围观 CyrusYzGTt 挤奶
<CyrusYzGTt> ,,,
<LOL_> 星期日也这么多人
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/large/64112046gw1domu6wxir7j.jpg
 * CyrusYzGTt 幸好我是假装会
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 用这个来泡妞
<foob> 有木有
<snugglecat> foob, 想学编程么
<LOL_> 又一个无所事实的星期日就这样过去了
<LOL_> 好无聊
<snugglecat> foob, 想学编程么
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 给我 香港的 代理
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你有几个妹妹？
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 貌似一个
<snugglecat> foob, 想不想
<foob> snugglecat: 什么 ?
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: tenacy.undo.it
<foob> snugglecat: 想啊
<foob> LOL_:
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 免费的？？
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 有姐姐吗？
<foob> LOL_: 学什么的
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 貌似有一个
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 当然免费
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 可是我这里打不开。。 你骗人
<snugglecat> foob, 学编程找 LOL_
<foob> snugglecat: 你有什么好的建议?
<snugglecat> foob, 学编程找 LOL_
<foob> snugglecat: 好啊~_~
<LOL_> foob: 什么学什么？你发错人了吧
<CyrusYzGTt> 原来今天是千年虫纪念日
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你挂上ssh就能打开了
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 最近我的ssh上不了，，，
<foob> LOL_: 没发错,snugglecat的建议,呵呵
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 一上就断网。。
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你有一个姐姐and一个妹妹？
<LOL_> foob: ，，，
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 貌似是
<foob> LOL_: 他们都说是你学编程的
<LOL_> foob: 先把loader&linker这本书学完，再来找我
<LOL_> foob: 再买本混沌算法看看
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 好羡慕你
<foob> LOL_: 这是啥?
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 我没姐姐没妹妹
<Jagdwurst> ....
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 为么羡慕，关系又不好，可以说 如果妈妈不在就是各奔东西的
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你跟你姐姐关系怎么样
<LOL_> foob: google之
<Jagdwurst> LOL_:  你玩 loader&linker?   今天刚看完一篇文章: http://www.acsu.buffalo.edu/~charngda/elf.html
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 老死不相往来
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, http://forgifs.com/gallery/d/175426-4/Snow-penis-ejaculates.gif 一定得看看这个
<LOL_> Jagdwurst: ，，，
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 难道有什么深仇大恨
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 忘记了，总之是如此
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 看了么
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 唉，
<snugglecat> Jagdwurst, 一定得看看这个 http://forgifs.com/gallery/d/175426-4/Snow-penis-ejaculates.gif
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 为啥你们那么敌对
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 社会生存法则
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 社会如此
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat: ....
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 我要是有个姐姐和妹妹该多好
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 真羡慕你
<cleamoon> 谁知道pidgin怎么快速插入想对其说话的人名？
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 有什么好羡慕的， 农村都这样
<cleamoon> 姐妹不好的
<alvin_rxg> 那肯定是姐姐
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 我就没有
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 我只有两个哥
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 还不如独生好，这样可以消灭人类
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: ，，，
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ,,我有几个 堂哥。。
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: ，，，
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 你给个vpn呗
<snugglecat> 我看不出来阿
<alvin_rxg> LOL_: 给钱我就帮你搞个
<snugglecat> Jagdwurst, 一定得看看这个 http://forgifs.com/gallery/d/175426-4/Snow-penis-ejaculates.gif
<alvin_rxg> Title: forgifs.com | Error
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat: 看了...
<snugglecat> 我儿子打的
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 你应该很容易搞到这种东西吧
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 你在德国，我怎么给你钱
<snugglecat> Jagdwurst, realvpn 是你说的么
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat: 不是，没听说过...
<snugglecat> 哦， 那应该是 knowbad 说的
 * Jagdwurst 表示学校提供 vpn 和 ssh ...
<mengfei> vpn ssh 能上youtube不？
<LOL_> Jagdwurst: 你们学校真好
<LOL_> Jagdwurst: 清华？
<soiamso1> Jagdwurst: 方校长
<LOL_> Jagdwurst: 听说清华访问外网是无阻的
<mengfei> 真的假的？
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: ？
<Jagdwurst> LOL_: soiamso1 :  墙外..
<mengfei> 不用翻墙就能看youtube？
<snugglecat> mengfei, 能
<mengfei> 真好
<snugglecat> vpn 就是翻墙啊
<mengfei> 我用的vpn半年90块
<LOL_> Jagdwurst: 你已肉身翻墙？
<LOL_> Jagdwurst: 羡慕你们这些肉身翻墙德人
<Jagdwurst> 嗯
<mengfei> 看youtube还要暂停了等会才能看
<gebjgd> LOL_: 出国留学
<LOL_> 啥时候俺也能肉身翻墙呀
<gebjgd> LOL_: 你也就成了坏人了
<yappy> 有了ssh之后，怎么翻最简单？以前用firefox的什么插件，现在firefox频繁升级，插件不能用了。
<LOL_> gebjgd: 你手机用的是什么输入法
<LOL_> gebjgd: ？
<ofan> pip install girfriend
<ofan> import girlfriend
<snugglecat> yappy, 用 privoxy 啊
<snugglecat> yappy, 然后设 代理服务器
<yappy> snugglecat: 哦？是个独立的程序？
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 貌似不用 privoxy 也行。
<yappy> snugglecat: 那用什么？除了插件。
<snugglecat> yappy, 不需要 privoxy， 就设 firefox 的代理就好。 只是上什么都用 ssh
<yappy> 上什么都 ssh,反而有点不好
<snugglecat> yappy, 插件只是为了可以让你设置哪些网站用代理， 哪些不用。 设置代理就是不管啥都用代理
<snugglecat> yappy, 你不是说不用插件么。
<yappy> snugglecat: 正在下privoxy。对，全代理不好
<snugglecat> yappy, 那你问问其他人有啥外部程序可以选择性使用代理
<yappy> snugglecat: 安好了。怎么启动它呢？我搜搜怎么用它
<snugglecat> 用 privoxy 只是转为 http 代理。 ssh 通道本身就是个地来啊。 直接设就行
<yappy> snugglecat: 嗯？我看看如何用privoxy
<snugglecat> yappy, 我错了， 用 privoxy 只是为了配合 tor
<yappy> snugglecat: 啊？听说tor慢
<mengfei> tor好用吗？我用的时候没什么速度，后来就用vpn了
<gebjgd> LOL_: 刚才擦楼道去了
<gebjgd> LOL_: 搜狗拼音
<snugglecat> yappy, 支持 sock 代理的， ssh 不需要用 的privoxy， 除非只支持http代理的程序才需要用 privoxy 转到 http代理
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 你连楼道都插...
<LOL_> gebjgd: o
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 恩.当然了.住户少.自然要擦
<snugglecat> Jagdwurst, 我太邪恶了， 我看成 xx 道了
<yappy> snugglecat: 我还是想知道有了ssh后如何最简单地翻……
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 算上房东3户人家.向来周末要擦楼道还有扫落叶和铲雪
<LOL_> gebjgd: 搜狗不好用
<gebjgd> LOL_: 还行
<snugglecat> yappy, 那你问问别人。 我知道的要不用插件，要不firefox 设置代理， 啥都通过代理。 其他不知道了
<yappy> snugglecat: 好的，谢谢
<snugglecat> 外部那么多景象， 那么多声音， 怎么脑袋不会过载
<LOL_> gebjgd: 现在正在纠结于输入法
<gebjgd> LOL_: 有什么纠结的,搜狗速度快
<snugglecat> 脑袋处理得了那么多视觉，听觉信息么
<LOL_> gebjgd: 实体键盘，搜狗是快，但俺有时喜欢用虚拟键盘
<gebjgd> LOL_: 从来不用虚拟键盘
<LOL_> gebjgd: ，，，
<Jagdwurst> LOL_:  不用拼音输入法就没那么多困惑了
<LOL_> gebjgd: 实体键盘用着不爽就换换虚拟键盘
<gebjgd> LOL_: 实体键盘用的太爽了
<snugglecat> Jagdwurst, 只用英文就没那么多问题了
<LOL_> Jagdwurst: 用英语，关键谁跟你交流呀，最关键的是my english is really not good
<LOL_> gebjgd: 没钱买desire_z
<Jagdwurst> LOL_: 没说用英语啊。  中文输入法多了去了， 拼音是最 sucks 的一种
<gebjgd> LOL_: 攒钱.卖屁股
<LOL_> Jagdwurst: 五笔？
<LOL_> gebjgd: 不知你当时花多少钱买的
<Jagdwurst> LOL_: 五笔没用过
<Jagdwurst> LOL_:  现在有许多音形结合的输入法不错
<LOL_> Jagdwurst: 那怎么输入汉字
<gebjgd> LOL_: 380偶
<LOL_> gebjgd: 人民币3800
<LOL_> gebjgd: 好贵
<LOL_> Jagdwurst: 比如？
<Jagdwurst> LOL_: 自然码， 二笔 ……
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 又到吃饭时间了
<LOL_> Jagdwurst: 都没听过，，，-_-#
<Jagdwurst> ...
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 吃遗体的时间到了
<Jagdwurst> LOL_: 我拼音高考的时候就不好，
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 快去吃遗体呀，新鲜好吃的遗体
<Jagdwurst> LOL_:  普通话不分前鼻后鼻
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 吃完回来了
<LOL_> Jagdwurst: 你的意思就是说你的外语很好喽？
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: ，，，
<Jagdwurst> LOL_:  这是神马逻辑...
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 都吃什么遗体啦？
<Jagdwurst> LOL_:  我只是说拼音不好，而且要到处选字
<LOL_> Jagdwurst: 哦，我逻辑一直不好，
<Jagdwurst> CyrusYzGTt: 鸡鴫鱼肉牛羊猪狗
<LOL_> Jagdwurst: 到现在有很多别人一听就明白的东西，我就不明白
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 鸡 虾 猪
<CyrusYzGTt> Jagdwurst§ ..
<Jagdwurst> LOL_: 往往这种接受慢的，忘的也慢 :D
<gebjgd> 鸟儿战队
<LOL_> Jagdwurst: 有事联系我的意思就是没事别烦我，你不知道的意思就是你知道谁知道，
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 不过木有植物的尸体。。
<Jagdwurst> LOL_: 这是逻辑上的错误 :)
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你个肉食主义者
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..妈妈说今天植物的 涨价了，不吃
<LOL_> Jagdwurst: 嗯，所以说我的逻辑一直有问题
<LOL_> Jagdwurst: 所以俺的数学考试一直很差，因为我总是想用符合俺逻辑的那套方式去解题而不是用别人已经发现的方式去解决问题
<lunner> query /chanserv
<LOL_> Jagdwurst: 所以俺德
<zf> :)
<Jagdwurst> LOL_: 那赶紧学哲学去
<LOL_> Jagdwurst: 所以俺的c也是一样的烂
<Jagdwurst> LOL_: 赶快转学 prolog
<LOL_> Jagdwurst: 你见过比我的c还烂的人吗，没吧，按理说一个多月总能学完吧，但我现在一个多月学的还不如别人一个星期学到的多，
 * foob 在吗
<CyrusYzGTt> 什么也不会的飘过
<foob> LOL_: 学什么C
<LOL_> foob: 看你的loader&linker去吧 lol
<Jagdwurst> LOL_: 你那些问题看上去都和 c 无关啊…… 都是计算机/Intel PC 原理的问题...
<LOL_> Jagdwurst: 所以说我的逻辑有问题，
<foob> LOL_: loader&linker是啥 .看不懂
<LOL_> 谁能来解救我们这样逻辑有问题的孩子呀，，，
<LOL_> foob: 你在卖萌吗，大神
<foob> LOL_: 么非我这名以前有人用过?
<foob> LOL_: 俺是真正的小白
<LOL_> foob: 您跟foobar2000是什么关系
<foob> LOL_: 汗个,俺跟他么关系,俺这个foob也不是那个foob
<foob> LOL_: 俺这个Foob是汉字演化来的
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 我想吃土豆炖牛肉
<LOL_> foob: 怎么演化？
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 植物尸体跟动物尸体的菜？？
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 嗯
<Jagdwurst> CyrusYzGTt: 不是尸体，是遗体
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 去饭店吃 霸王餐
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 就像阴阳调和
<CyrusYzGTt> Jagdwurst§ 一样
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 附近没大型饭店
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 大排档
<foob> LOL_: 某种汉字编码的修改
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 没去过大拍档，and俺是村里人，莫有大拍档
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 自己想办法，
<LOL_> foob: 还敢说自己不是大师，都用到汉字演化了，
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: ，，，
<foob> LOL_: 俺认错,俺说错话了,是联想,不是演化
<CyrusYzGTt> foob§ 汉字大师 ，，安好，，
<LOL_> foob: 大师，您就不用在谦虚了
<Jagdwurst> 送码:  foob -> 㭫
<foob> LOL_: CyrusYzGTt: I服了YOU
<foob> Jagdwurst: 你怎么看出来的
<Jagdwurst> s/送码/郑码/
<CyrusYzGTt> foob§ .. 我问你 简体好 还是 繁体好
<LOL_> foob: 我知道有真正大能力的人一般都很低调，就像您一样，大师
<foob> CyrusYzGTt: 俺只认识简体
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 去买饭
<CyrusYzGTt> foob§ 果然是大师，回答与众不同
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 滚吧
 * foob 沉没.........到底
<LOL_> foob: 您又在谦虚了，您一般都是用钟鼎铭文的吧
 * foob 冒泡!oO~
<Jagdwurst> foob: http://uploadpie.com/Gcfz5
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: ，，，
<foob> Jagdwurst: 哈哈,可惜啊这种输入法俺没见过
 * LOL_ is away
<foob> LOL_: 冒泡.
<CyrusYzGTt> foob§ 厉害 用上 甲骨文之前的 洪荒文字了
<Evanescence> 有谁懂shell脚本的? 我写了几行脚本, 请教有没有什么错误: http://paste.ubuntu.com/789511/
<alvin_rxg> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin
<foob> CyrusYzGTt: 那种文字你见过么
<CyrusYzGTt> foob§ 看你透露出来了
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg 啥时候变成 bot 了
<foob> CyrusYzGTt: 我不用上班,你们都不用上么
<CyrusYzGTt> foob§ 吾是 无业游民。。。
<LOL_> foob: 大师，，，
<foob> LOL_: 老师,有何指教
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 大师当然都不用上班了，你见过那个大师上班的
<LOL_> foob: ，，，
<foob> CyrusYzGTt: 俺是自由职业,哈哈
<LOL_> foob: 俺只是小白
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 也是，，除了我。。 我是因为找不到，而且是个 好吃懒做的人
<CyrusYzGTt> foob§ 厉害 大师竟然有空余的时间玩 自由职业
<foob> LOL_: 不要看轻自己
<foob> CyrusYzGTt: 别控苦我了,纯小白俺,可能这名和某大牛相吧
<CyrusYzGTt> foob§ 俺木有挖苦大师，，俺是老实人，实话实说
<foob> CyrusYzGTt: 老师到什么程度了
<CyrusYzGTt> foob§ 老师？？啥来的，，可以吃么？？
<LOL_> foob: 大师什么时候把楚墓出土的
<CyrusYzGTt> foob§ 我想要 轩辕剑的剑胚。。
<foob> LOL_: 你还有这专长,俺有眼不识泰山了
<snugglecat> Evanescence, 你自己运行一下不就好了么
 * LOL_ is away
<CyrusYzGTt> foob§ 我怀疑你就是那些爆 密码的人之一
<foob> CyrusYzGTt: 俺很想有那本事,嘿嘿
<CyrusYzGTt> foob§ 大师，你又谦虚了
<foob> CyrusYzGTt: 你都玩些什么
<CyrusYzGTt> foob§ 看 伟大的AV女优
<namoamitabuddha> ]/quit
<foob> CyrusYzGTt: 俺戒了
<CyrusYzGTt> foob§ 大师果然是大师，脱离了低俗趣味
<Evanescence> snugglecat: 我运行了,修改了几个地方,最后得到 [: too many arguments
<foob> CyrusYzGTt: 看那容易贫血
<CyrusYzGTt> foob§ 早死早着
<Evanescence> snugglecat: 这是修改后的 http://paste.ubuntu.com/789520/
<snugglecat> Evanescence, 不懂
<foob> CyrusYzGTt: 俺还么活够
<snugglecat> 会脚本的出来，  Evanescence 有问题
<snugglecat> Evanescence, 帮你喊人了
<CyrusYzGTt> foob§ 那我诅咒你遇到世界末日
<Evanescence> snugglecat: 你不懂shell脚本?? 哎.. 你在我印象中是大牛来着....
<Evanescence> snugglecat: 谢谢啊
<snugglecat> Evanescence, 不懂
<snugglecat> Evanescence, 编程问 LOL_
<CyrusYzGTt> Yayi§ 牙医来了，，快拿AK47出来
<Evanescence> snugglecat: 我找到一个答案了,IBM的,bash的变量解释
<snugglecat> o
<snugglecat> 牙医:)
<snugglecat> 梦菲也来了
<Stifler> 'o'
<Stifler> 'o'
<Stifler> '
<Stifler> `o`
<Stifler> o.o
<foob> ~O~
 * Stifler quit
<CyrusYzGTt> Evanescence§ linux的找ibm有很多基础文档的
 * CyrusYzGTt 表示正在看 CNN 的 2011回顾
<foob> CyrusYzGTt: 今天就是预言的世界末日了
<CyrusYzGTt> foob§ ..不是 11月 23日么，，
<foob> CyrusYzGTt: 不都说是2012么
<CyrusYzGTt> foob§ 嗯，，不过 公认的是 12 21..
<CyrusYzGTt> foob§ 我希望是 除夕夜。。
<foob> CyrusYzGTt: 今年的12.21?
<CyrusYzGTt> foob§ 嗯。。。
<foob> CyrusYzGTt: 洋历还是阴历
<CyrusYzGTt> foob§ 什么日子的？？
<foob> CyrusYzGTt: 都是日子
<CyrusYzGTt> foob§ ..你说的哪个，日期？？
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 弄个 app ， 世界末日倒数
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 无聊
<foob> CyrusYzGTt: 你说的日期,是公历还是农历
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 自己决定，不要被别人的末日决定
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ ,,哦哦
<CyrusYzGTt> foob§ 农历
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 到了日子就响 警报， 如果过了还没事就放庆祝歌
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 嗯嗯，，我准备去买有毒的 挂件 送给自己
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你不是有秘诀么
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ..额，，有，，但是木有修炼，，
<snugglecat> 好吧
<foob> CyrusYzGTt: 今年12月廿一?那快了啊
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 美味德
<snugglecat> foob, 又不是中国说的末日
<CyrusYzGTt> foob§ .. ..
<snugglecat> foob, 看玛雅历
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ .,啥东西？
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 美味的遗体大餐终于吃完了，
<Stifler> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 吃了 哪些 尸体？？
<snugglecat> 真的有世界末日， 且有幸存者的， 幸存者一定是官
<snugglecat> 真的有世界末日， 且有幸存者的， 幸存者一定是领导
<snugglecat> 让领导先走
<Stifler> 也就多活几十年么
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 一份土豆炖牛肉，一份蛋炒饭
<Stifler> good
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ .. 还有 鸡的胚胎尸体？？
<Stifler> 晚饭还没着落
<snugglecat> Jagdwurst, 如果真的有世界末日， 而且都有地下室逃避。 美国和中国有什么区别
<yappy> 末日当然有
<snugglecat> 中国应该是领导先进地下室。 然后谁有钱买票进。 死的是百姓
<snugglecat> Jagdwurst, 美国会怎么杨呢
 * Stifler 处于尼古丁阶段初期，很烦躁怎么办
<snugglecat> 假设性问题
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 唯一的不好就是土豆炖牛肉的火候有点大
<snugglecat> Stifler, 吃海洛因你
<yappy> 今天一天在电脑前不知道干啥了……没意思
<Stifler> snugglecat: 买不起
<Stifler> yappy: 看小电影么
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 哦，， 煮 土豆的尸体，要煮好久的
<yappy> Stifler: 看！
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 今天吃了两份小鸡的胚胎
<Stifler> yappy: 那还觉得没意思？
<yappy> Stifler: 在哪在哪？
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 德国呢
<snugglecat> 如果真的有世界末日， 而且都有地下室逃避。 美国和中国有什么区别
<yappy> Stifler: 网上很干净，找不到下的啊
<snugglecat> 如果真的有世界末日， 而且都有地下室逃避。 美国，德国和中国有什么区别
<gebjgd> sti
<gebjgd> Stifler: 抽烟的人太傻了
<snugglecat> 中国应该是领导先走
<yappy> Stifler: 你给我一个真正能下的地址嘛
<xiangfu>  why I add some 'serial_puts' make my u-boot-nand.bin not working? how to debug/find out the root cause?
<yappy> Stifler: 以前用mldonkey倒是能下，但慢得出奇，不知道是不是因为我没设对
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ,,这些尸体我这里 好贵，，现在 通货膨胀，，都 138%了
<yappy> 请大家提供小电影地址
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 待会，再去买瓶农夫和美年达
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ .. 农药 和 制造 避孕套的原料？？
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 嗯
<yappy> linux 下有文字界面的中国农历吗？用过ccal还行
<snugglebat> yappy: 没有
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 哦哦
<gebjgd> LOL_: 垃圾食品啊
<LOL_> gebjgd: 嗯
<yappy> snugglebat: 小电影哪有
<yappy> snugglebat: 我是真找不到可下的地址，好似这些年都干净了
<gebjgd> yappy: 6park.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: 留园网[德国]:海外华人的网络家园-海外中文第一站-6park.com
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 乖
<LOL_> gebjgd: 德国有这样的垃圾食品吗？听说你们那垃圾食品上还必须标注含多少卡路里
<gebjgd> LOL_: 恩
<snugglecat> yappy, tube8.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: xxXXxxXXxxXXxxXXxxXXxxXXxx
<yappy> snugglecat: ok!
<snugglecat> yappy, 装个插件下载
<LOL_> gebjgd: 羡慕中
<yappy> snugglecat: 还要插件？晕
<snugglebat> yappy: 不要
<snugglecat> yappy, flash的视频啊， 装个 flashdownload 啥的
<gebjgd> www.orgasm.com/
<gebjgd> www.orgasm.com
<foob> LOL_: 你是不是挺郁闷的
<LOL_> twiiter.com/CyrusYzGTt
<alvin_rxg> Title: twiiter.com
<yappy> snugglecat: 哦，已有
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 不是我的，，我早就删除的，，只有 f8那个才是。。。
<snugglecat> 那不就好了么。 喜欢哪个就下哪个。
<snugglecat> 哪国的都有
<LOL_> foob: 为什么？大师
<snugglecat> 长短肥瘦
<foob> LOL_: 问问
<foob> LOL_: 你不是说你一个多月的学习才和别人一个星期的学习相当么
<foob> LOL_: 我要是那人我觉得我会郁闷的
 * foob :(我掉线了没
<CyrusYzGTt> foob§ 貌似木有
<foob> CyrusYzGTt: 我对LOL_说的话是不是不合适了
<snugglecat> foob, 没什么不合适的
<CyrusYzGTt> foob§ 哦，是这样的，，
<LOL_> foob: 对，大师，我挺郁闷德的
<foob> LOL_: :(你学什么语言的,一起学呗
<CyrusYzGTt> foob§ 大师，明察秋毫
<snugglecat> foob, 他是天才
<foob> snugglecat: 我想找几个人一起学一门语言.我太笨,看3遍都记不住一句话
<LOL_> foob: 大师，您是来解救我这样逻辑有缺陷的人来这的吗？对，一定是这样的，
<snugglebat> LOL_: 不是
<snugglecat> foob, 你找 LOL_ 就对了
<foob> LOL_: 什么叫逻辑有缺陷?
<snugglecat> foob, 他说三句话我也只懂半句
<foob> snugglecat: 是吗,那太好了,我想先知道LOL_是学什么语言的,和我想学的对路不?
<LOL_> foob: 就是别人能理解的，我理解不了，大师
<snugglecat> 你问他
<snugglebat> foob: 大师，请教法号
<foob> snugglecat: 梦遗,阿迷图佛
<LOL_> foob大师的法号是？
<snugglecat> foob, 你跟我说干嘛， 你跟 snugglebat 这个混蛋说
<LOL_> foob: 果然是大师
<foob> 你们直接叫我迷图佛就行了,~_~
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 快来参见梦遗大师
<foob> snugglecat: 没看清,再来一高
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 哦，。。
<snugglecat> :)
<CyrusYzGTt> foob§ 梦遗大师，，，
<snugglecat> snugglebat, 你改回名字
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt:  foob 大师的法号是梦遗
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<LOL_> foob: 梦遗大师
<foob> 无聊啊
<foob> LOL_: 请教几个问题呗
<foob> LOL_: 你会几门计算机语言,请严肃回答问题
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 梦遗大师是一个早已脱离了低级趣味的大师，虽然他的法号是梦遗，但这样不更能体现出大师早已看破红尘了吗
<foob> LOL_: 我很想发个代表尴尬表情
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ XD。。 foob 梦遗大师 不是 吾等 凡夫俗子所能 揣度的
<LOL_> foob: 一门不会，正在学苦b的c
<foob> LOL_: 苦B的C是什么?
<O0IlIl0O> foob: 不知道
<foob> LOL_: 是C语言吗?你用什么系统
<O0IlIl0O> foob: 不知道
<LOL_> foob: 对
<foob> O0IlIl0O: 不知道
<foob> LOL_: C有那么难学吗?
<O0IlIl0O> foob: 没有
<foob> O0IlIl0O: 吃了没
<O0IlIl0O> 没
<LOL_> foob: 很简单，但俺逻辑有缺陷，所以学不会
<foob> LOL_: 什么逻辑,不懂啊,学语言要逻辑很强才可以吗?
<O0IlIl0O> foob: 可以
<foob> O0IlIl0O: 谁干的
<O0IlIl0O> foob: 我
<foob> O0IlIl0O: 干什么了
<foob> 怎么跑了
<foob> cfy: 大师,可以否
<foob> 咋这么安静哩
<flh> 新年好
<flh> 想请教事儿，有人不？
<foob> 大师们都冥想去了
<flh> foob: 我的bsd系统，换了新的主板后，声音弄不出来了
<foob> flh: 我是混子,不懂的
<flh> 另外的两台都可以放音乐，新机器则不行
<flh> 大师们，发话啊，，，
<lIO0Il> 大湿们雲游去了..
<flh> foob: 你不休息在玩什么？
<zhan> 大师们好
<flh> 大家新年好，好好，
<endle_li> P4 2.0G的处理器算什么水平？
<lIO0Il> endle_li: 不知道
<LOL_> zhan: 大师好
<foob> flh: 我在休闲
<endle_li> XUBUNTU  10 很卡正常吗
<zhan> LOL_: 杀手你好。我才不是大师
<ninjaAtomCat> CyrusYzGTt, 开始疯啰
<LOL_> zhan: 俺不是杀手，俺只是一个小白
<ninjaAtomCat> endle_li, 正常
<flh> zhan: bsd系统对华硕z68的支持不太好啊
 * ninjaAtomCat 为了不让 endle_li 再问下去 所以...
<endle_li> 需要XUBUNTU几能不太卡
<foob> 昨天谁说应该学haskell 来着
<ninjaAtomCat> endle_li, 很正常
 * zhan 表示一头雾水
<ninjaAtomCat> endle_li, 几都卡
<CyrusYzGTt> ninjaAtomCat§ ,,奸猫犯回来？？
<ninjaAtomCat> 没有不卡的 xubuntu
<zhan> LOL_: 你非常有杀手的天赋。只要正常成长
<ninjaAtomCat> CyrusYzGTt, 你灵魂出鞘了么。 我一直都在啊
<ninjaAtomCat> 懒骨头好
<CyrusYzGTt> ninjaAtomCat§ 。。
<flh> endle_li: 我一个debian上，虚拟了2003,xp,2008R2 全开也不卡。
<LOL_> zhan: 怎么算正常成长？
<ninjaAtomCat> CyrusYzGTt, 你是耍我吧
<ninjaAtomCat> 正常成长就是什么都别问， 找个老婆睡觉生孩子
<endle_li> ubuntu基于debian?
<CyrusYzGTt> ninjaAtomCat§ ..你换这个nick就是 奸猫犯
<ninjaAtomCat> CyrusYzGTt, ........
<ninjaAtomCat> endle_li, 基于上帝
<flh> 是的，样子好看，性能平平
<ninjaAtomCat> 上帝说， 要有光， 就有光了
<ninjaAtomCat> 某天上帝无聊， 要有 ubuntu
<ninjaAtomCat> ubuntu 就诞生了
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<flh> 算了，自己慢慢goole
<LOL_> zhan: ？
<zhan> LOL_: 。。。 。。。
<LOL_> zhan: 怎么算正常成长？
<ninjaAtomCat> flh, 你问什么了
<ninjaAtomCat> flh, bsd 啊， 貌似 knowbad 是高手
<endle_li> ninjaAtomCat, 多谢
<flh> ninjaAtomCat: bsd下，华硕的板子，声卡驱动不了
<ninjaAtomCat> alpha080, 闺女睡了:)
<alpha080> 装贱兔。。。
<ninjaAtomCat> endle_li, :)
<ninjaAtomCat> alpha080, 闺女睡了:)
<ninjaAtomCat> flh, bsd 啊， 貌似 knowbad 是高手
<flh> 谢谢
<zhan> LOL_: stay hungry，stay foolish0从
<ninjaAtomCat> 奸兔????
<endle_li> flh, 话说我现在一直不敢驱动显卡
<flh> ninjaAtomCat: 谢谢
<alpha080> 又来。。。谁了，折腾下小老婆
<ninjaAtomCat> knowbad 不在， 他曾经说过装 freebsd， 应该是高手
<ninjaAtomCat> alpha080, 小老婆???
<flh> endle_li: 现在的xorg能解决相当的显示了
<alpha080> 电脑。。
<ninjaAtomCat> 哦
<endle_li> flh, 我的本显卡是NVIDIA GO 460
<ninjaAtomCat> alpha080, 三老婆是车子么
<endle_li> flh, 不是GT460哦
<flh> endle_li: 我一直是a卡
<alpha080> 手机。。。
<endle_li> flh, 我其实是A饭
<ninjaAtomCat> alpha080, 哦， 我明白你的意思了， 如果要和 小老婆 ooxx， 就看小电影
<alpha080> 偶只有两个轮子的。。
<LOL_> zhan: 保持饥饿，保持愚笨？
<ninjaAtomCat> 妹妹菲走了
<ninjaAtomCat> 今天打不起精神做东西啊
<alpha080> 金主席永垂不朽。
<ninjaAtomCat> ......
<ninjaAtomCat> alpha080, 金主席没死， 他在南韩开照相馆
<alpha080> 顶 kim jong il
<alpha080> 金主席，你在哪里，你的人民呼唤你
<zhan> 哈哈
<roylez_> ninjaAtomCat: 你漏网了，算了
<endle_li> roylez, 发生什么了？
<alpha080> 。。。
<roylez_> endle_li: 没事，有人跟我打招呼，我也跟他打个招呼。。。用暴君的方式
<alpha080> 谁跟你打招呼了。
<roylez_> alpha080: .
<endle_li> 有人知道 南特港 在哪里吗
<roylez_> zhan: 大年第一天，rake的上游就渣了
<zhan> roylez_: rake？ ruby 的那个东西？
<alpha080> 法国？
<endle_li> è°¢
<roylez_> zhan: en
<endle_li> 我看看
<zhan> roylez_: ruby 都快忘记光了
<endle_li> alpha080, 电脑性能太差 沉迷DOSBOX 是幸福还是苦逼
<alpha080> 慢，我凭记忆的，不准
<endle_li> 我留存档了
<alpha080> 幸福啊，大航海？
<endle_li> alpha080, 恩。II
<alpha080> 握爪。
<endle_li> alpha080, 我在6-7年前玩过
<ninjaAtomCat> 好吧
<endle_li> alpha080, 现在我特想装台WIN98的电脑
<ninjaAtomCat> alpha080, 应该是 朝鲜劳动党总书记、国防委员会委员长、朝鲜人民军最高司令官，拥有共和国元帅军衔。
<ninjaAtomCat> alpha080, 要说也是 金总书记
<alpha080> 嗯，很适合仙剑1
<ninjaAtomCat> alpha080, 金总书记死了
<ninjaAtomCat> 没死， 他在南韩开照相馆
<ninjaAtomCat> 应该酱紫说
<endle_li> 仙剑我刚走玩第一个迷宫然后没留存档被毛人头领秒了
<adam8157> roylez_: 乐乐干啥呢
<endle_li> 然后就郁闷了，一直没拾起接着打的勇气。。。
<alpha080> 他不会死，他去南韩拍电影
<ninjaAtomCat> 蛋蛋还在
<endle_li> 我觉得我不适合RPG
<roylez_> adam8157: 更新sequel gem，新的快
<ninjaAtomCat> 哦
<roylez_> adam8157: 但是rubygems似乎爆了
<roylez_> adam8157: http://rubygems.org/
<alvin_rxg> Title: server error | RubyGems.org
<alpha080> 你该去玩文明
<adam8157> roylez_: 我发现我放假就是饭醉 宅 消todo
<ninjaAtomCat> 旧游戏还能在 win7 玩么
<roylez_> adam8157: 你起码还消todo了
<endle_li> ninjaAtomCat, 少
<zhan> 消 todo 。。。
<roylez_> adam8157: readablity这类型的插件，还有哪些？
<ninjaAtomCat> 哦
<adam8157> roylez_: 那不知道 这个不好用么?
<endle_li> alpha080, 文明4玩过，我的破笔记本玩超过半小时就显卡温度过高，然后那段时间我的本经常蓝屏
<adam8157> 虽然我不用这样的插件
<adam8157> zhan: phd好
<ninjaAtomCat> 有人用 类似 comic 字体写程序的么， 还是等宽的
<endle_li> 然后经常开机的时候屏幕有水纹
<endle_li> 重启就好了
<zhan> adam8157: 苦逼死了，一点都不好
<alpha080> 4不好玩，太简单
<adam8157> zhan: hah?
<endle_li> 你喜欢？
<cfy> foob: ?
<zhan> adam8157: 倒是想干活呢，被实验室的门卫锁门了
<adam8157> zhan: 呵呵 那就休息呗
<endle_li> 我诅咒法国地形
<endle_li> 西海岸东海岸隔着整个西班牙和葡萄牙
<zhan> adam8157: 是啊，各种吃，喝，乱逛啥的
<alpha080> 猎杀潜航玩过没？
<endle_li> alpha080, 显卡驱动有问题
<endle_li> 进去只显示窗口不显示里边的文字
<endle_li> 然后10分钟内司机
<endle_li> 死机
<hoxily> http://www.youku.com/show_page/id_z89c17684ba7c11e0a046.html
<alvin_rxg> Title: 潜行狙击全集 - 高清在线观看 - 优酷视频
<endle_li> 好吧
<endle_li> 我找不到南特港了
<endle_li> 都到意大利了
<alpha080> 窘，咋拐到地中海了。。。
<endle_li> 法国东海岸啊
<endle_li> 我不接这该死的任务了
<endle_li> 直接去北欧
<alvin_rxg> ^k^ 呢？ kk 呢？上班了
<foob> 我头晕了,这语言也太多了点吧
<LOL_> alpha080: 大师，您来了
<LOL_> foob: 你才发现呀
<alpha080> 俺不姓李，也不叫洪志。。。
<foob> LOL_: 大师,帮忙选个啊,本来我想选 python的现在看的点有头晕了
<gebjgd> alpha080: 大屎
<CyrusYzGTt> foob§ 梦遗大师，，选 C 和 ruby
<LOL_> alpha080: 俺好羡慕hardy
<LOL_> foob: 随便选个吧
<endle_li> 问一下，RUBY的优势在哪里
<MeaCulpa_> endle_li: 新
<endle_li> MeaCulpa, 未必吧
<endle_li> C++ 2011也新
<MeaCulpa_> endle_li: ruby是网站架构师，程序员，系统管理员参与开发的，而不是如同很多其他语言一样，科学家和研究者居多
<MeaCulpa_> endle_li: 类似perl, 面向实际运用，又撇开了perl的弊端吧
<endle_li> MeaCulpa, 那RUBY主要用在什么领域？
<MeaCulpa_> endle_li: 一切脚本语言可以用的领域
<MeaCulpa_> endle_li: 我还没说服我自己放弃py转投ruby呢~~
<endle_li> MeaCulpa, 之前只对C，PASCAL，JAVA这类语言比较了解
<MeaCulpa_> endle_li: 哦~~
<foob> 在看Haskell语言的介绍
<MeaCulpa_> 红宝石是很稀有恶的
<endle_li> 有人去TOPCODER吗
<gebjgd> endle_li: topcoder是什么?
<endle_li> gebjgd, 面向程序员的编程比赛
<alvin_rxg> roylez_: kk 呢？ 他得上班了
<gebjgd> endle_li: 有钱?
<endle_li> gebjgd, 每年有两三次巡回赛，线上好象是冠军500美金
<endle_li> 线下行该能到5位数
<endle_li> 但最主要的是机会
<gebjgd> endle_li: 算了
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 肥肥
<MeaCulpa_> 码工奥林匹克
<freeayu> 我是红宝石程序员
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 矮子
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: rubygems.org爆了
<alvin_rxg> Title: server error | RubyGems.org
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: ..
<alpha080> genkernel
<endle_li> 是不是LINUX之父反对C++？
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 下周去吸毒么？
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 去
<fanzeyi> 貌似说过C++的坏话是真的
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 洋快餐
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 爽快人哪
<freeayu> 有个问题我不太明白，现在网站大部分都活不长，为何还有那么多人去做网站
<xiangfu> cfy, you have a novo 7 right?
<endle_li> freeayu, 同问。还有，就是为什么风投还扔钱
<LOL_> MeaCulpa: 你们18摸是不是有什么acm比赛
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ 你怎么不带班了。。
<MeaCulpa_> endle_li: 美国之父还反对女人上班呢
<endle_li> ACMer?
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: 不是我的事
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 机械键盘买了没？
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ 你不是也给 title么，，
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 没，信用卡爆了
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: .....
<CyrusYzGTt> google.ee
<alvin_rxg> Title: Google
<freeayu> 原因只有一个，这个市场还没饱和
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 9号之前不酬到款项，我的网站都没了
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 你额度多少啊
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ 就这样，，今天早上你不在
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 27k
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: ...比我的多
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 这都爆
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 我02年办得
 * Kandu 發現了一個「梦入神蛋」項目  http://ki11egg.sourceforge.net/
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 我只有招行的用于网上消费
<snugglecat> alpha080, 我玩过猎杀潜艇
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 我还有张东亚银行永久免年费的金卡，不知道在内地能不能转成人民币账户
<freeayu> github半天打不开
<freeayu> roylez_ where are u
<snugglecat> alpha080, linux 也有个潜艇游戏
<roylez_> freeayu: 魔都
<endle_li> 我发现大航海时代II的路径计算算法有问题
<freeayu> roylez_ 魔都不也是属于内地嘛
<alpha080> dangerdeep
<CyrusYzGTt> endle_li§ 大神，，
<freeayu> 为何github 那么难打开
<endle_li> CyrusYzGTt, ？
<endle_li> 跟星际争霸I的很像
<endle_li> 其实也不能说是问题
<roylez_> freeayu: 以前在香港的时候东亚银行自己送上门的
<CyrusYzGTt> endle_li§ .. 不会数学，讨厌数学，发誓消灭数学的路过
<freeayu> roylez_ 不要指望内陆地区能有如此高端服务
<endle_li> 可能是当时人的权衡吧。电脑性能不好，不能准确计算最优路径，所以很多时候电脑给出了错误选择
<snugglecat> alpha080, 哦， 猎杀潜艇和linux 的玩的都坚持不下去
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 有好事没？
<freeayu>   我有好事
<freeayu> 明天跟MM约会
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 羡慕，，
<freeayu> 说出来就是让你们羡慕的
<alpha080> linux下那个不好玩，潜航国内当年有站队
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<endle_li> alpha080, 潜航战队？
<roylez_> freeayu: claim your liability...
<alpha080> 业余的，跟老外组队打，
<CyrusYzGTt> freeayu§ 求共享
<endle_li> alpha080, 我想知道潜航怎么组队打
<freeayu> roylez_ what's up?
<alpha080> 分两队互相攻击
<freeayu> CyrusYzGTt 先把你的名字改短一点吧。要不我很难共享给你
<alpha080> 你没联网过？
<CyrusYzGTt> freeayu§ ,,好吧，，
<iGloFe> freeayu§ 嗯
<freeayu> 很好，很听话
<freeayu> 我在魔都
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: no
<alpha080> 学会三角学，战绩很容易提升
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 有神码电影好看吗?
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 内地也是免年费的，只要你电话过去威胁退卡
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 我不看电影，推荐你看Big Bang Theory吧
<alpha080> +1
<freeayu> roylez_ 有，海贼王，巨好看
<freeayu> 强烈推荐
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 2个Phd一个Master和一个笨妞
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 不看连续剧
<freeayu> 还有，推荐 看霹雳布袋戏
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 2个Phd一个Master和一个笨妞的肥皂剧
<freeayu> 台湾的
<endle_li> MeaCulpa,  +1
<roylez_> freeayu: 不看华语剧，不看日式动画片
<iGloFe> freeayu§ 在北平？？
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 14岁master, 16岁得那什么破奖
<freeayu> 没在世博这边
<freeayu> 在世博
<MeaCulpa_> freeayu: 海贼王？ 日式动画也能看？
<iGloFe> freeayu§ 。。 算了。。
<hellokitt> 有其他好的频道吗
<freeayu> MeaCulpa_  为何日式就不能看
 * MeaCulpa_ 日式动画只是包裹了幼稚糖衣的色情暴力而已
<MeaCulpa_> freeayu: 我不需要糖衣
<freeayu> 那你看的是？
<freeayu> 你一般看什么
<MeaCulpa_> freeayu: A片动作篇
<MeaCulpa_> freeayu: 科教片
<alpha080> 38 of 256
<freeayu> WOW
<freeayu> 受教了
<freeayu> 推荐几部来看看
<MeaCulpa_> freeayu: 我不需要日本人那糖衣，我没有束缚
<freeayu> 很好
<alpha080> 还有很多包要编译。。。
<freeayu> 推荐点实际的来吧
<MeaCulpa_> freeayu: 只有在少儿要求被成年人压抑的东亚，才会存在日本动漫
<freeayu> 哦？
<MeaCulpa_> freeayu: 少儿对色情暴力的要求，必须在幼稚的糖衣包裹下，才会得到成年人的允许
<MeaCulpa_> freeayu: 我不需要，我父母很open
<alpha080> A game of throne HTO
<freeayu> 可是我看不到海贼王有任何色情暴力
<MeaCulpa_> freeayu: 所以我不需要日本动漫
<alpha080> Very hot
<MeaCulpa_> freeayu: 具体不知，看到别人看过，几秒钟就是暴力
<MeaCulpa_> alpha080: 书不错
<MeaCulpa_> alpha080: 我看过的最好的奇幻
<gebjgd> http://www.6park.com/news/messages/55709.html
<alvin_rxg> Title: 一弃十多年 带你看京城最大废弃的游乐园(组图) -6park.com
<freeayu> 正在苦逼的看着文档
<freeayu> 好无聊
<freeayu> 巨无聊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 乖
<alpha080> 可以说超越奇幻类了。
<freeayu> 好想出国，摆脱这种无聊的生活
<CyrusYzGTt> freeayu§ 看啥文档，，AV大全？？
<alpha080> 不是哈利波特之流能比的
<freeayu> 在看rails文档
<freeayu> 我最拿手的是yii, zend framework, symfony2
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 听说这类游乐场会产生某些邪恶生物，或者被利用犯案
<yunfan> freeayu: 出国只是获得了自由 无聊不无聊 还是看自己 事实上 如果没有个想法 自由了以后更无聊 比如我现在周末就无聊得很
<freeayu> 现在要让rails赶上PHP框架水平
<alpha080> 出去逛逛
<MeaCulpa_> alpha080: +1
<yunfan> 帝都这鬼天气 现在空气里都是泥沙味
<MeaCulpa_> alpha080: 奇幻，加上一切小说需要的成年人的佐料
<freeayu> 我要尽快让rails熟练程度赶上，甚至超越php框架水准
<freeayu> yunfan I agree fully
<freeayu> yunfan  IT程序员，出国的机会存在嘛
<MeaCulpa_> freeayu: 国外都是忽悠，搞Java吧
<iGoogle> 4:1 拳王争霸。
<freeayu> 看了今天报道，英国留学生，毕业后，全部都要回国
<MeaCulpa_> alpha080: George R. R. Martin希望写完前别挂了
<freeayu> 英国当局不允许外国人在他们本国找工作了
<MeaCulpa_> freeayu: 英国本来就是去买文凭的
<freeayu> 中国老板也不是傻子吧？会因为英国文凭就给高薪？
<MeaCulpa_> freeayu: 我以前单位两个领导都是英国留学的，有一天我在嚼一大快Cheddar, 他们居然问我那是啥... Cheddar对于英国人就如同榨菜腐乳对于我们了
<freeayu> MeaCulpa_  这样的理由很脆弱
<MeaCulpa_> freeayu: 可以不会English拿到文凭
<MeaCulpa_> freeayu: 难道不是买？
<alpha080> 挂了就没得看了。。。
<freeayu> MeaCulpa_  不是，我是问那个学JAVA的
<freeayu> 那个学JAVA，坦白JAVA这么麻烦的，繁杂的语言不适合我懒人的性格
<MeaCulpa_> freeayu: 码农没人要你去美国本土阿
<MeaCulpa_> freeayu: Java好吹
<MeaCulpa_> 码字的都在印度，不需要你去本土
<freeayu> MeaCulpa_  你是指很多英国留学生根本连当地生活都没融入？
<MeaCulpa_> freeayu: 貌似都不需要开口
<byzantium> 大家好
<MeaCulpa_> freeayu: yeah, 班上都是外国人
<byzantium> 谁装过xp下的fedora
<freeayu> MeaCulpa_  看来IT程序员去美国的可能性，基本是啊
<freeayu> 基本是0
<byzantium> 我想问个问题
<freeayu> 问吧
<freeayu> 你的问题，有N个办法
<alpha080> 去澳洲吧？
<freeayu> 1, 装虚似机，， 2, 装双系统
<byzantium> 就是为啥我在装fedora 的时候出现：    无法在此设备上找到分区或文件系统呀
<MeaCulpa_> freeayu: 你养一批鸬鹚帮你捕鱼，难道还把鸬鹚代回家睡自己炕？
<byzantium> freeayu, 我在xp下分完4个区
<freeayu> MeaCulpa_  谁是鸬鹚
<byzantium> 但是我在装fedora的时候把整个盘识别为一个了
<byzantium> 这样的话会装在整个盘符上 把xp覆盖掉
<byzantium> 是不是硬盘坏了呀
<byzantium> 但是xp可以跑啊
<freeayu> 应该不是
<byzantium> 有了解的吗
<byzantium> 我整了好几天了都
<freeayu> 不太清楚你怎么装的
<freeayu> 装虚似机吧
<freeayu> 简单点
<foob> byzantium: 重建分区表试试
<byzantium> 我一步一步的装的
<byzantium> 就是格式化吗？
<byzantium> foob,
<foob> Clojure
<freeayu> 你在WIN的分区，需要是fat格式的
<byzantium> foob, 格式化真各个硬盘
<alpha080> 汗。。。
<byzantium> 我的都是fat32
<foob> 不是,应该 是fdisk,嘿嘿
<freeayu> 太危险了
<freeayu> 兄弟
<byzantium> window下没有fdisk这个命令
<freeayu> 不建议这么干
<byzantium> 那会是什么问题那
<freeayu> 这么分区下去，很多数据可能会没掉
<alpha080> 强烈建议虚拟机
<byzantium> 我想知道 fedora是怎么去识别xp下的分区的
<freeayu> MeaCulpa_  咋样啊
<byzantium> 我的机器很差
<foob> 嗯,那是dos下的命令,~_~!\
<byzantium> 装虚拟机机器很卡
<byzantium> 跑不动
<alpha080> 以及备份资料
<foob> 那就改用分区魔法师吧
<freeayu> byzantium fedora 有个读分区的程序。。。
<byzantium> 我给大家描述一下啊
<byzantium> 就是我测试了一下
<foob> 有一种可能,你的fedora安装程序没有vfat模块
<freeayu> 你需要先在win下把分区设定好
<byzantium> 我在装fedora的时候把我的移动硬盘  也挂载上了
<foob> 有没有这种可能呢
<freeayu> foob 这种可能性估计很低低
<byzantium> 移动硬盘的3个分区就能识别
<byzantium> 我装的是DVD版本的
<foob> 移动硬盘的３个分区用的什么文件系统
<byzantium> 在fedora官网上下载的
<byzantium> NTFS
<byzantium> 有什么问题吗？
<freeayu> 有
<freeayu> NTFS不行
<byzantium> 啥呀 呵呵
<byzantium> 不是
<byzantium> 我的移动硬盘是NTFS的
<foob> 修复分区表
<freeayu> MeaCulpa_ are u still there
<byzantium> 但是本身机器的格式是FAT32
<byzantium> 我就纳闷了 在网上看了很多 都说fedora不识别NTFS  但是我的机器都是FAT32
<byzantium> 也不识别呀
<freeayu> fedora安装文件所在的盘也应该是FAT
<byzantium> 是的
<byzantium> 修复分区表是修复MBR吗？
<MeaCulpa_> freeayu: 洗澡，睡觉
<byzantium> 大侠们  给点帮助吧
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 新鼠标太强悍了，3500 dpi, 是我以前的10倍
<freeayu> MeaCulpa_  what's your plan tomorrow
<foob> 为什么　一定要fedora
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 高于1000 dpi已经不是给人用的
<freeayu> MeaCulpa_  雷蛇？
<byzantium> 比较喜欢
<byzantium> Ubuntu界面不是太舒服
<freeayu> whatever
<MeaCulpa_> freeayu: 对
<MeaCulpa_> freeayu: Death Adder 左手版
<MeaCulpa_> freeayu: 上午带娃娃看病，下午买娃娃衣服
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 貌似最牛的鼠标5k dpi
<freeayu> MeaCulpa_  你在哪啊
<MeaCulpa_> freeayu: 魔都
<freeayu> MeaCulpa_ 你该不会也去过英国留学的吧？
<freeayu> 我也在魔都啊
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 我现在就3500 dpi, 鼠标sensitivity 弄到很低
<MeaCulpa_> xinput --set-prop "Razer Razer DeathAdder" "Device Accel Constant Deceleration" 2.0
<MeaCulpa_> 自我感觉枪法都准了一点点
<MeaCulpa_> 3年没怎么碰Quake, ET
<freeayu> 雷蛇老板，超有个性
<MeaCulpa_> freeayu: 我需要的是左手版...
 * MeaCulpa_ Big Bang Theory 了
<yunfan> MeaCulpa_: 你有个左手版 那岂非腾出右手了
<foob> byzantium: 只是个界面可以自己设置
<foob> byzantium: 你学linux多久了?
<byzantium> foob, 只是平时玩玩 以前 有两年多了吧
<alpha080> Newbie
<freeayu> http://www.oschina.net/news/24496/programmers-high-social-status
<alvin_rxg> Title: 为什么程序员的社会地位不高？ - 开源中国社区
<EricGuo> 其实已经蛮高了
<foob> byzantium: 呵呵　和我差不多,我大概是三年前接触linux不过因为不能玩网络游戏后来就没学,最近重拾,因为没游戏玩了
<byzantium> foob, 呵呵
<byzantium> 我很喜欢自由的感觉 想着能够在自己的使用的操作系统上作出符合自己想要的东西
<freeayu> 我大概是04年开始玩linux
<gebjgd> foob, 好厉害的理由
<gebjgd> maya windoz
<foob> 呵呵　
<maya> gebjgd: 乃还真是阴魂不散。。。。
<foob> 实事如此
<maya> adam8157当叔好~
<adam8157> maya: Hi 闺女
<maya> (*^__^*) 嘻嘻……
<cfy> maya: loli
<cfy> maya: loli好
<maya> cfy: 乃也在呀~
<cfy> maya: 是呀
<maya> cfy: 乃也好。。
<mmfei> hello
<gebjgd> maya: 爆了你的Windoz. 和你的果照
<freeayu> maya hello
<maya> gebjgd: 爆你菊花。。。。
<cfy> maya: ..........
<maya> freeayu: 乃也好~
<freeayu> 这么粗爆？
<gebjgd> maya: 来吧
<mmfei> 有人用archlinux吗？我问一个问题powerpill是必装的吗？
<freeayu> 以前用过arch
<gebjgd> mmfei: No
<freeayu> 但忘了
<maya> freeayu: 俺以牙还牙而已嘛。。。。
<mmfei> thx , freeayu
<mmfei> thx , gebjgd
<maya> gebjgd: 我要喊你老婆。。。
<mmfei> 0.0
<gebjgd> maya: 我老婆在边上呢。找她有事？
<freeayu> maya  你好牛X
<freeayu> 一出现就成为焦点
<cfy> maya: 你好nb啊
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: loli好nb啊
<maya> gebjgd: 先确定我和她沟通木障碍。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ??
<maya> 会说英语不，，，，，，（其实俺自己英语都不过关）
<cfy> maya: 应该是中国人把
<gebjgd> maya: 人类的接口通用的
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: ~~~~(>_<)~~~~
<mmfei> 0.0
<mmfei> <gebjgd> maya: 人类的接口通用的
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 乖，一边去
<mmfei> 这句真经典
<maya> 好吧。。。。
<freeayu> maya 我英语还行
<maya> 前几天在推上看到一笑话
<freeayu> 跟老外讲，一般没问题
<gebjgd> maya: 你见到黑人和白人有障碍了？
<maya> freeayu: 成  顾你做免费翻译啦~
<freeayu> 行啊
<freeayu> 可以同声传译
 * CyrusYzGTt 偷偷在 maya 身后，抱着 maya 说 元旦快乐
<cfy> @_@
<freeayu> maya 我在世博
<freeayu> 来这玩吧
<maya> 上班玩吸铁石  老板看见了 走过来拿起来  一下子吸到老板的金戒指上了  ORZ。。。。
<maya> 看完我就转发了   哇哈哈哈~
<cfy> faint...........
<maya> 这好像是我转发的第一条推。。。。。
<freeayu> 什么以，今天 还上班？
<maya> 看的笑话。。  我不上班，，，，
 * maya (22:38:26) ***CyrusYzGTt 偷偷在 maya 身后，抱着 maya 说 元旦快乐  好吧。。  O(∩_∩)O谢谢
 * CyrusYzGTt 对 maya 说，:-)
<freeayu> 我也要在maya 身后，抱着 maya 说 元旦快乐
 * maya ^_^ 谢谢 freeayu
<foob> gebjgd: 大师,你是真正的大师
 * CyrusYzGTt 偷偷在 freeayu  身后 ,对这 freeayu 一板砖 拍下去
<maya> 哈哈
<maya> 我不想再接近午夜笑这么豪放的。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 好吧，， 安静，，
<freeayu> 没事
<freeayu> 我们能理解
<freeayu> maya 你具体坐标在哪啊
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 大湿，你们还在讨论大湿的问题啊?
<maya> freeayu: 乃猜~
<freeayu> 猜不到
<foob> cfy: emacs有那本书比较好
<freeayu> http://www.douban.com/group/topic/26634649/
<alvin_rxg> Title: 89年的都已经24岁了，忽然觉得好慌
<cfy> foob: 名气最大的
<foob> cfy: 不知道啊
<cfy> foob: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/658095/what-is-the-best-emacs-book-out-there
<alvin_rxg> Title: What is the best Emacs book out there? - Stack Overflow
<foob> cfy: 大哥,乃饶了我吧
<foob> 不会E文的
<pocoyo> 为什么我这 www.google.com/ncr 还是会跳转到 com.hk ??
<alvin_rxg> Title: Google
<pocoyo> foob: C-h t
<cfy> pocoyo: 我的貌似不会。。。。所以卡住了
<savr> #Occupy-Freenode is gaining momentum. Join the fight against evil.
<pocoyo> cfy: 卡住什么意思，能打开不能？
<savr> nihow
<cfy> foob: 那你自己找找吧
<cfy> pocoyo:  就是一直在打开状态
<pocoyo> cfy: 那是不能打开？
<cfy> pocoyo: yeah
<cfy> foob: http://man.chinaunix.net/newsoft/Emac/book.html
<alvin_rxg> Title: Emacs ÖÐÎÄ»¯Ö¸ÄÏ
<alvin_rxg> o_O 字体不存在？
<foob> pocoyo: 看过了,那个编辑文本文件为主
<pocoyo> cfy: 难道最近是google.com不正常？
<alvin_rxg> Title: Google
<cfy> pocoyo: don't know and don't care about that :D
<pocoyo> cfy: 我的 https://www.google.com 也是跳转到 hk.
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS*  Google
<cfy> pocoyo: 我的依然是打不开。。。
<cfy> pocoyo: .hk能打开。。。
<mmfei> pacman 和 yaourt 有什么区别的？
<mmfei> 好像都可以安装软件
<freeayu> 有在珠海的嘛
<cfy> 我
<cfy> 不在
<freeayu> 我只用过pacman
<foob> mmfei: 貌似pcaman和apt-get差不多
<foob> yaourt貌似是本地源码编译的吧
<freeayu> 我觉得本质的区别
<mmfei> foob,yaourt 和 pacman差不多啊
<mmfei> 哦。。。。本地的啊。。。
<foob> mmfei: 你用arch?
<foob> mmfei: 你查下吧,我也就是刚接触linux
<foob> 以前装过ARCH
<mmfei> foob，我的情况稍微负载一点，x220i的是ubuntu，t60p是archlinux， 现在通过x220i的ubuntu通过ssh连接到t60p
<foob> 没用多久
<mmfei> 复杂
<mmfei> 嗯嗯
<mmfei> 谢谢
<mmfei> ^^
<byzantium> ‎
<foob> mmfei: 不谢谢,我只是大概记得arch除了pacman外还有个基本源码的包工具
<mmfei> ^^
<caasi> 代码托管服务GitCafe正式上线
<foob> cfy:  emacs用的到底是ＬＩＳＰ还是scheme
<pocoyo> cfy: cookies 被封鎖。修改設定之前，請您先讓瀏覽器接受 cookies。   不知道为什么我的 firefox cookies 一直被封锁？？？？啊。
<cfy> foob: 用的是emacs lisp
<cfy> pocoyo: ....
<cfy> foob: XEmacs has remained mostly compatible and continues to use the same extension language, Emacs Lisp, as GNU Emacs. Large parts of GNU Emacs and XEmacs are written in Emacs Lisp, so the extensibility of Emacs' features is deep.
<cfy> foob: Almost all of the functionality in the GNU Emacs editor, ranging from basic editing operations such as the insertion of characters into a document to the configuration of the user interface, comes under the control of a dialect of the Lisp programming language known as Emacs Lisp.
<cfy> foob: 有空多看看wiki :)
<cfy> foob: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emacs
<alvin_rxg> Title: Emacs - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<foob> cfy: 大哥,不是我不看,是实在看不懂,哭
<cfy> 它们都使用了Emacs Lisp这种有着极强扩展性的编程语言，从而实现了包括编程、编译乃至网络浏览等等功能的扩展。
<cfy> foob:  那看中文的吧
<cfy> foob: http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emacs
<alvin_rxg> Title: Emacs - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 还没sleep?
<foob> cfy: 我这两天一直在看一些语言的介绍,准备选两到三种语言学一下
<LOL_> foob: 梦遗大师，您还没睡？
<foob> LOL_: 还早
<cfy> foob: å­¦emacs lisp
<cfy> foob: 可以非常nb得使用emacs
<LOL_> foob: 您已肉身翻墙？
<cfy> foob: 学习common lisp可以非常nb得处理一般的编程问题
<foob> cfy: 我想要通用性好的
<foob> cfy: 说到底,ELISP也是一种LISP方言吧
<cfy> foob: 学习librep，可以非常nb得使用sawfish哦
<cfy> foob: 然后你就是lisp大师咯
<cfy> foob: 那学习common lisp
<foob> LOL_: 子时是一个人一天当中灵感最丰富的时候
<foob> LOL_: 你也应该体验一下
<cfy> foob: http://common-lisp.net/project/movies/movies/slime.mov
<snugglecat> tweet 是啥意思
<LOL_> foob: 大师就是大师，这您都知道
<cfy> snugglecat: 推的动词？
<cfy> snugglecat: Tweet, a post on Twitter;
<snugglecat> 和twitter 有啥关系
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 哦，酱紫
<snugglecat> 谢谢 cfy
<foob> cfy: 你给的什么网址,我的FIREFOX一打开就挂了
<cfy> snugglecat: you are welcome :D
<cfy> foob: 换成opera,再试试
 * cfy afk
<foob> LOL_: 过将过将
<RavenChan> foob: 我觉得没什么比js通用性好的了= =
<foob> cfy: 非常杯具的我发现我没装
<foob> RavenChan: 不好
<foob> RavenChan: 那不是我想要的
<RavenChan> foob: 为啥？
 * kenifanying 12306的那个证书怎么搞定？
<foob> RavenChan: 限制
<LOL_> foob: js怎么不好了？
<foob> JS貌似不能编写完整的程序吧
<RavenChan> foob: 什么叫“完整的程序”？
<LOL_> 啥是完整的程序？
<foob> RavenChan: 一个游戏,有独立的窗口,不信赖别的程序
<maya> 啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊
<maya> ~~~~(>_<)~~~~
<LOL_> 信赖，，，
<foob> 依
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你相好来了
<tusooa> .
<maya> 囧
<RavenChan> foob: 可以的= =你可以用gjs
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 快出来呀
<yappy> 如何将matlab作为计算引擎？
<RavenChan> foob: 另外在浏览器里跑也没什么= =
<alvin_rxg> maya: s/啊/啊～/g
<RavenChan> foob: 有html5,webgl等工具可用
<maya> alvin_rxg: 木见过、、、、
<foob> RavenChan: 暂时,我对WEB不感兴趣
<cleamoon> 大家都用什么bt呀？找不到觉得很好的
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 快来呀
<yappy> 如何将matlab 作为一个服务在后台运行？利用它随时调用一个函数和一个数据文件？
<alvin_rxg> 就是变成…… 啊～啊～啊～啊～啊～啊～啊～啊～啊～啊～啊～啊～啊～啊～啊～啊～啊～啊～啊～啊～
<LOL_> 。。。
<RavenChan> alvin_rxg: OTZ,神正则
<alvin_rxg>  :|
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: vpn拿来
<whsailing> 今天一开机，ubuntu居然会和我说happy　new　year，还是第一次发现
<alvin_rxg> LOL_: 钱拿来
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 你在德国，我怎么给你
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你丫，挂了
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: ？
<cfy> foob: emerge -auv opera
<foob> cfy: 谢谢
<foob> cfy: 我得APt
<alvin_rxg> LOL_: paypal或者直接银行汇款呗
<foob> cfy: .MOV是什么文件
<LOL_> google.cm
<alvin_rxg> Title: Google
<cfy> foob: 视频文件，一个视频，用slime(emacs里的)写common lisp
<cfy> foob: 很cool
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 你认为我像是有米的人吗？
<alvin_rxg> LOL_: 那你用 cjb 吧
<tusooa> echo *
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 对您来说提供个免费vpn应该是很简单的事，你提供个链接也行呀
<cfy> tusooa: ls -w 9999999999
 * kenifanying 铁道部12306那个破网站是不是只支持ie呀？？？
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 又是cjb。。。
<tusooa> cfy: ● ls --help G -- -w
<tusooa>   -w, --width=COLS      自行指定萤幕宽度而不使用目前的数值
<cfy> tusooa: yeah
 * kenifanying 我把证书导入firefox还是提示那个网站不受信任……
<foob> cfy: 那我估计装OPERA也不行
<tusooa> cfy: 没啥作用啊
<foob> cfy: 我这没有对应的播放程序可能是
<cfy> foob: ..
<cfy> foob: 下载下来
<cfy> foob: 用smplayer
<cfy> tusooa: ......
<tusooa> ● uname -a
<tusooa> Linux tusooa-laptop 3.0.6-gentoo-tusooa #1 SMP Sat Oct 22 22:13:50 CST 2011 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T9300 @ 2.50GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<cfy> Linux localhost 3.1.2-gentoo #2 SMP Mon Dec 26 18:51:18 CST 2011 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU P8400 @ 2.26GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<foob> CF
<foob> cfy: en
<cfy> kenifanying: 换opera试试
<tusooa> cfy: ...
<kenifanying> cfy, 铁道部什么时候穷得ssl证书都买不起了……
<tusooa> cfy: fx在现在，基本都不崩溃了
<foob> cfy: 链接再发下呗,找不到了
<cfy> kenifanying: 呵呵
<maya> 我~睡~啦~
<cfy> foob: http://common-lisp.net/project/movies/movies/slime.mov
<cfy> tusooa: ...
<cfy> maya: loli。。。
<tusooa> Use-Perl
<cfy> use lisp
<tusooa> grep.perl完全可以代替cgrep了
<tusooa> exp.exp的小脚本，看着是很自然的。
<maya> 新年快乐
<foob> tusooa: 一会要有人说LISP_GREP完全可以超载CGREP了
<maya> 亲爱的们
<maya> 晚安~
<cfy> maya: loli
<maya> snugglecat: 猫叔我走啦~
<cfy> snugglecat: 猫叔
<maya> ofan: 我走啦
<snugglecat> maya, 别走
<tusooa> foob: 谁说的。perl就是正则最快
<LOL_> cfy: android上开ssh需要什么？
<snugglecat> maya, 别走。
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: 你应该唱 “爱我～ 别走～”
<maya> snugglecat: 咋啦
<snugglecat> maya, 你走了， CyrusYzGTt 怎么办
<cfy> LOL_: 开不来。。。
<freeayu> maya  求联系方式
<sysf1> 2012第一天来踩踩
<cfy> tusooa: ....
<foob> tusooa: 然后过了一会又有人说PYGREP......
<snugglecat> maya, 你走了，他可有得哭了
<tusooa> foob: python................
<foob> tusooa: 有木有这种情况,有木有
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 不是我
<alvin_rxg>  :|
<LOL_> cfy: 听说需要什么iptables
<foob> 嘿嘿
<cfy> tusooa: perl hash很快
<cfy> tusooa: re不见得哦
<maya> snugglecat: 没事  明儿做作业。
<cfy> tusooa: 有人说cl-ppcre很快，不比perl re 慢
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, maya 要走了， 你连个再见也不肯说么
<tusooa> cfy: 记得曾经看过有个比较的。
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你在独自流泪么
<tusooa> cfy: lisp的正则写法，，，太bt了
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你又在看苍老师的作品了？
<cfy> tusooa: .....
<cfy> tusooa: 那是。
<foob> 今天查HASKELL语言,看到有个人说,完不懂
<foob> 真的那么BT吗?
<snugglecat> maya, 好吧， 你走吧， CyrusYzGTt 已经泣不成声了， 再见也说不出口
<tusooa> cfy: 要么user受苦，要么programmer受苦啊
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 强撸灰飞湮灭呀
 * maya 噗 哈哈 好啦  各位安啦~   俺撤咯~ 
<snugglecat> 886
<LOL_> 俺也去睡觉
 * LOL_ is gone
<cfy> tusooa: ....
<tusooa> cfy: perl的模块毕竟比lisp多
<pocoyo> cfy: keisen-mode 这个怎么不能用。
<RavenChan> haskell是个好语言，你们不要黑他
<RavenChan> 她
<cfy> tusooa: 那是
<cfy> pocoyo: 不知道。。。
<cfy> RavenChan: 谁？
<tusooa> cfy: btw,lisp的括号问题也让人抓狂的。后边都)))))这样的，看不清
<RavenChan> cfy: haskell
<cfy> tusooa: - -!
<tusooa> haskell,看不懂
<cfy> RavenChan: 谁黑了？
<snugglecat> tusooa, 你不能换行么
<snugglecat> (
<tusooa> snugglecat: 吾写el的时候，都是换行打括号的。
<snugglecat> 换行应该看得清啊
<tusooa> snugglecat: 关键是其他人都是))))))，都看不清的啊
<snugglecat> 当 () 看作其他语言的{} 来用
<snugglecat> 哦，酱紫
<snugglecat> 难怪
 * cfy 口渴
<tusooa> https://github.com/chenfengyuan/clp/blob/master/distance.lisp #像这里边的
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS*  distance.lisp at master from chenfengyuan/clp - GitHub
<roylez_> cfy: .
<zypeh> 有谁玩过awesome wm 的吗？
<cfy> roylez_: 主席
<cfy> zypeh: 用过
<snugglecat> 是挺晕的， 不过貌似他也换行， 只是还是太多))))
<roylez_> cfy: 你会用fontforge吗？
<cfy> roylez_: 那不是写网页的么
<cfy> tusooa: distance砸了？
<snugglecat> fontpage 才是写黄页的吧
<snugglecat> frontpage
<roylez_> cfy: .... 编辑字体的
<cfy> 哦。。
<cfy> roylez_: 不会！
<zypeh> roylez_,  你可以解释这一段awesome配置吗？http://pastebin.com/pb8AwK4p
<alvin_rxg> Title: [Lua] widget - Pastebin.com
<cfy> roylez_: 主席，晚安，谁咯
<sysf1> 来晚了很想睡觉
<freeayu> 我也去睡觉算了
<cfy> roylez_: 主席，晚安，睡咯
<freeayu> 没人跟我说晚安嘛
<freeayu> 各位晚安
<roylez_> cfy: monaco在xterm里面显示不了plusminus，但是fontforge打开看是有的
<cfy> tusooa: 就抄了
<cfy> tusooa: 咋了。。。。
<cfy> tusooa: 改啥。又无所谓
<cfy> roylez_: ...不懂
<cfy> tusooa: haha
<zypeh> roylez_,  在嗎？
<roylez_> zypeh: 定义鼠标动作的
<CyrusYzGTt> ...洗澡归来。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 我的 maya呢
<zypeh> roylez_,  原来如此
<roylez_> zypeh: 左键点tag，打开相应的tag，mod+左键，把当前窗口移到对应tag，.....
<zypeh> roylez_, 原来……看了老半天的wiki还是不懂……
<zypeh> roylez_,从那里看得出那是鼠标动作呢？
<roylez_> cfy: ±
<cfy> roylez_: ...
<roylez_> zypeh: 1 2 3 4 都是鼠标点击，不同的键位
<roylez_> zypeh: 呵呵，看多了就习惯了...
<zypeh> roylez_, = = b wiki没写啊
<roylez_> zypeh: 他们大概觉得这个很常识吧...
<roylez_> zypeh: 写wiki的人过非人的日子太久了
<cfy> roylez_: zypeh: 来sawfish吧
<cfy> 没这么非人呢
<roylez_> cfy: 渣
<zypeh> roylez_, 1是左键，2是右键 其他的呢？
<zokr7et> 长夜漫漫无心睡眠
<roylez_> zypeh: 3是滚轮，4忘了
<cfy> zokr7et: ....
<roylez_> zypeh: 3我基本上就不用了
<cfy> ...
<cfy> 一聊天就忘了正事
<CyrusYzGTt> ,,郁闷，，去 交地租 和 洗澡，，回来 maya就不见了
<zokr7et> roylez_: MB3 你不用？ 浏览器后台打开链接，关闭标签我都是用MB3
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 你来了，，你再介绍了，， 那个不太行，，，
<zypeh> roylez_, 每个wm都是有一样的鼠标动作？意思是说，1是左键………………
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 啥？
<roylez_> zokr7et: 不用
<roylez_> zokr7et: 浏览器用 pentadactyl ，不怎么点鼠标
<zokr7et> roylez_: 我的鼠标最常用的就是MB3
<foob> 睡了,各位再见
<zokr7et> roylez_: 另外,你的ID掉线了? 干吗不换回来,tab你的nick真麻烦
<roylez_> zokr7et: 那个挂在公司里...
<cfy> zokr7et: 不懂了吧
<cfy> 那个是公司的
<cfy> 俩主席
<cfy> 你叫主席
<cfy> 都有人应的
<cfy> 主席
<cfy> 额。。。
<cfy> 第二天了
<zokr7et> cfy: 只是tab的时候感觉很麻烦
<roylez_> cfy: 周一了
<roylez_> cfy: cc，你的东西做好了没？
<cfy> roylez_: 主席。还不睡啊。。。。。还在关心国家大事啊。。。
<cfy> roylez_: 没
<cfy> roylez_: 啥
<cfy> roylez_: 傻
<roylez_> zokr7et: 不带下划线我这边也有高亮
<cfy> roylez_: 一周从日开始
<zokr7et> roylez_: xchat?
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ v5
<cfy> roylez: 一周从日开始
<zypeh> cfy, 厉害
<roylez_> cfy: 这周提醒过你了
<roylez_> zokr7et: irssi
<zokr7et> roylez_: irssi确实挺好用的
<zypeh> roylez_, 是不是每个wm都是有一样的鼠标动作？意思是说，1是左键………………
<roylez_> zypeh: 难说。有的wm包装过了，不叫1/2/3/4了
<zokr7et> zypeh: 有的叫 L，R，M
<zypeh> roylez_, 我怎么想到FVWM鼠标动作了呢……
<roylez_> zypeh: fvwm太妖怪了，玩不起
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 今晩做啥?
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 今夜有何活动?
<alvin_rxg> 没事
<Jagdwurst> 节日到了，贱猫和knownbad 都不在了
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: Jagdwurst alvin_rxg 新年快乐。
<alvin_rxg> fishoneeyed: same 2 u
<Jagdwurst> fishoneeyed: 快乐!
<alvin_rxg> maucat: 不要刷屏
<maucat> alvin_rxg: 网络不稳定
<alvin_rxg> 最讨厌免疫重击的家伙了
<jong> 请教个问题 freebsd 8 装php5.3 找不到libphp5.so 这个文件
<alvin_rxg> Title: libphp5.so
<gebjgd> jong: 装
<gebjgd> 日了.战地3都不支持交火
<gebjgd> 极品飞车14也不支持交火
<gebjgd> 交火有屁用啊
<jong> 这么装啊？？
<jong> 怎么装啊？？
<gebjgd> jong: 怎么装别的包就怎么装那个libphp
<zokr7et> ..
<zokr7et> 大半夜的都不睡觉？
<gebjgd> zokr7et: 你都没睡
<zokr7et>  gebjgd: 一般这个时候我精神正好
<saimazoon> 你们好
<gebjgd> zokr7et: 我时差党
<zokr7et> saimazoon: hello,guy
<zokr7et> gebjgd: 哪个时区?
<alvin_rxg1> 东9
<gebjgd> zokr7et: 东1
<saimazoon> 你们知道别的中国IRC的房间吗？
<zokr7et> saimazoon: 比如?
<saimazoon> 不是重要的
<zokr7et> gebjgd: +1? 欧洲?
<gebjgd> zokr7et: 恩
<zokr7et> saimazoon: #ppmm
<saimazoon> 我只有用中文在别的房间谈谈
<zokr7et> gebjgd: 那你也晚上8点了阿
<gebjgd> zokr7et: 恩.还没吃晚饭
<zokr7et> saimazoon: r u not chinese?
<saimazoon> 我也没有吃晚饭
<saimazoon> 不是中国人
<saimazoon> 但是我用gentoo
<saimazoon> 我在这家房间提高我的中文阅读你们的话
<zokr7et> saimazoon: 你中文看上去就不像是母语
<zokr7et> saimazoon: 呼呼,据我所知,中文频道就这个人气稍微高一点
<saimazoon> 中文不是我的母语
<gebjgd> zokr7et: 比你3点强多了吧
<zokr7et> gebjgd: ...我没有时间概念
<gebjgd> zokr7et: 你没工作?
<zokr7et> gebjgd: 这段时间没工作
<gebjgd> 难怪
<saimazoon> 我也没有工作
<saimazoon> 我不喜欢工作
<zokr7et> saimazoon: 呼呼,me 2
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: bf3不支持交火
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: apu太慢,只能用独显玩
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 悲剧
<alvin_rxg1> apu 那么好，独显算啥
<zokr7et> saimazoon: 但是为了生活 不得不工作,中国现在的生活水平很低
<gebjgd> zokr7et: 还低?
<saimazoon> 但是现在我不住在中国
<gebjgd> zokr7et: 快赶上欧洲了
<saimazoon> 我三月以前离中国出去
<zokr7et> gebjgd: 快赶上欧洲的是消费水平
<zokr7et> gebjgd: 收入你敢比比么
<zokr7et> saimazoon: 哦 你对中国有什么感觉,我是指普通老百姓的生活
<saimazoon> 他们是谁？
<zokr7et> saimazoon: 什么?
<zokr7et> gebjgd: linux下 firefox 用什么flash插件? 或者用 adobe原装的?
<saimazoon> 老百姓的们
<saimazoon> common herd?
<saimazoon> the common folk
<alvin_rxg1> folks
<gebjgd> zokr7et: flashplugin
<zokr7et> gebjgd: 不是有个开源的flash插件么?
<zokr7et> saimazoon: 我 英语很差...
<gebjgd> zokr7et: 早就有adobe的额
<gebjgd> zokr7et: gnash
<saimazoon> 这是一个没有翻译的中文说法
<zokr7et> gebjgd: gnash 对flash中 中文支持有问题吗,不然我就装adobe的
<saimazoon> zokr7et, 你们在中学不学习英语吗？
<alvin_rxg1>  :|
<zokr7et> saimazoon: 有学习英语,但是并不是每个人都热爱这门语言
<gebjgd> zokr7et: 你用gentoo还用问我
<zokr7et> gebjgd: ..你何时看见我用gentoo了
<gebjgd> zokr7et: 看错了
<gebjgd> zokr7et: 直接上发行版里的flashplugin
<zokr7et> gebjgd: 我用fedora 16
<gebjgd> zokr7et: 不熟
<gebjgd> zokr7et: yum search flash
<saimazoon> zokr7et, 但是你知道为了受一个好工作你应该会说英语
<zokr7et> gebjgd: 我到现在不知道apt-get 怎么 search
<gebjgd> zokr7et: 你不是用fedora么
<zokr7et> saimazoon: 是的,在中国,很多份工作必须要求你会英语,哪怕工作中根本用不着
<gebjgd> zokr7et: apt-cache search
<gebjgd> zokr7et: 我又不用ubuntu
<saimazoon> 至少在欧洲如果你不会说英语不可有找完好工作
<zokr7et> gebjgd: 还是 yum 简单
<gebjgd> saimazoon: 你哪国人ß
<alvin_rxg1> espana
<saimazoon> 我是西班牙人
<saimazoon> 我在北京住了六个月了
<zokr7et> saimazoon: 西班牙,那你的母语是葡萄牙语? 第二语言英语?
<saimazoon> 明年我也想回中国搬住
<saimazoon> 不
<saimazoon> 我的母语是西班牙语
<zokr7et> saimazoon: sorry, 我对欧洲那一块历史不是太清楚
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 看pro7
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 日本人的新东西
<saimazoon> 它是世界的第二最说的语言
<alvin_rxg1> 看  zdf
<saimazoon> 就中文的后
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: zdf有什么
<zokr7et> saimazoon: 中国的面积太大,很多人一辈子没有出国的机会,所以 英语对我们来说不是非常重要
<zokr7et> ...怎么跑了呢.
<alvin_rxg1> gebjgd: 那自行车库好几年前的东西了，好“新”啊
<zokr7et> saimazoon: 中国的面积太大,很多人一辈子没有出国的机会,所以 英语对我们来说不是非常重要
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 是么?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 我刚知道
<alvin_rxg1> 不是么？
<zokr7et> saimazoon: 而你们欧洲,出国旅游就像我们中国去附近的省份一样简单,所以欧洲人至少都会学习英语为第二语言
<saimazoon> zokr7et, 我明白
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 小日本是牛逼
<saimazoon> 但是你说话的意思是你不想出国吗？
<zokr7et> saimazoon: 想,最简单的原因是我讨厌那堵墙
<saimazoon> zokr7et, 我跟我父母并不说英语
<gebjgd> saimazoon: 他在为他的英语不好而辩解
<zokr7et> gebjgd: ...
<gebjgd> saimazoon: 欧元区危险了
<zokr7et> saimazoon: 你知道 方言 这个词是什么意思吗?
<saimazoon> 在我们中总是说西班牙语
<saimazoon> zokr7et, 哪个词？
<alvin_rxg1> gebjgd: SRTL
<zokr7et> saimazoon: "方言"
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 没有......
<saimazoon> 啊！不知道
<alvin_rxg1> 垃圾，连 super rtl 都没有
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: Münster
<saimazoon> 这是我看见那个词的第一次
<zokr7et> gebjgd: 我觉得我英文太差是因为思维模式,我看到或者听到英语第一反应是翻译成中文对应的词而不是考虑这个单词的本意
<zokr7et> saimazoon: 在中国,很多地方说中文的时候总是会有一点儿音调变化,或者特殊的词,这就是方言
<saimazoon> 我明白了
<zokr7et> saimazoon: 正如你说的,你和父母使用西班牙语交谈,我跟我的父母也会使用我老家的方言
<saimazoon> local dialect
<saimazoon> local language
<saimazoon> 这是英语的说法
<zokr7et> saimazoon: 我记得有种说法叫 伦敦腔, 大概就是指 伦敦的英语方言
<zokr7et> saimazoon: 中国省份太多,方言太多,中国话我都弄不明白,何况英语. 我在中国山东省住了3年,至今仍然不能完全听懂山东话
<saimazoon> zokr7et, 你的老家在哪儿？
<zokr7et> saimazoon: 湖北省,听说过吗
<saimazoon> 听说，听说
<saimazoon> 但是我没去过那里
<freeayu> hi
<freeayu> 睡不着
<zokr7et> saimazoon: 夏天的时候,武汉很热,最高气温有40摄氏度
<zokr7et> freeayu: 睡不着起来聊天呗
<saimazoon> zokr7et, 在西班牙我们没有那个问题，应为人口的多数说西班牙语
<saimazoon> 40 !!
<saimazoon> 在马地里是一样的
<saimazoon> 的别在夏天
<zokr7et> saimazoon: because 因为 yinwei ,不是 应为 yingwei
<alvin_rxg1> 马德里… not 马地里
<Jagdwurst> saimazoon: 西班牙有8种语言?
<alvin_rxg1>  :|
<saimazoon> 在西班牙有很多方言，但是它不是跟西班牙语很不同
<freeayu> 我想知道IT程序员，有机会能拿到西班牙的工作签证嘛
<saimazoon> 至少我可以西班牙的语都懂得很好
<saimazoon> Jagdwurst, 5
 * Jagdwurst 表示分不清 yinwei 和 yingwei...
<saimazoon> 因为
<saimazoon> 呵呵
<Jagdwurst> ofan: 呕饭
<saimazoon> freeayu, 你的意思是你能在西班牙工作吗？
<freeayu> 对
<freeayu> 有西班牙的公司愿意为大陆民工办签证的可能嘛
<saimazoon> 我在这里认识很多中国人
<zokr7et> freeayu: 考虑下跨国企业外派吧
<freeayu> 哎
<snugglecat> knownbad, 现在才来啊
<freeayu> 这样的公司都要些什么职位才能外派
<knownbad> ?
<saimazoon> 但是他们的多数在中国产品店工作
<snugglecat> knownbad, 又有人 realvpn 搞不掂。 你没在
<knownbad> me no speak chinese.
<knownbad> snugglecat: i thought your new year resolution is to learn english?
<alvin_rxg1> ya spek yo chinese
<zokr7et> freeayu: 我有个同学从北京外派到新加坡了
<freeayu> 真好
<knownbad> probably didn't select mppe.  you may remind them next time.
<freeayu> 我千方百计的就想逃离天朝
<zokr7et> freeayu: 能理解
<snugglecat> knownbad, are you knowbad's 2  breast ?
<saimazoon> zokr7et, 有些年以后中国要是世界最富有的国家
<knownbad> snugglecat: no, i have 3 breasts.
<alvin_rxg1> lol 3
<zokr7et> saimazoon: 但是人民不一定幸福
<gebjgd> freeayu: 出国留学
<snugglecat> knownbad’s 2 breast using knowbad's computer???
<saimazoon> 是因为它我想在中国学习也找到一个工作
<Jagdwurst> knownbad: how could you have 3?
<alvin_rxg1> 1 under his penis
<knownbad> i reach over and touch someone's breat?
<snugglecat> Jagdwurst, knowbad 来了， 告诉他一下， 他的2奶用了他的电脑
<Jagdwurst> .......
<snugglecat> knowbad 的2奶不会中文
<zokr7et> saimazoon: 哦,你说你在中国住了6个月,那么,那段时间你能浏览twitter,facebook吗?
<snugglecat> 一定是个金发碧眼的
<saimazoon> zokr7et, 我总来在中国没有用facebook
<knownbad> well, i am typing in english.
<saimazoon> 我不可以放
<knownbad> snugglecat: so your theory isn't true.
<saimazoon> zokr7et, 我正用一个VPN呢
<snugglecat> saimazoon, 你是老外么
<saimazoon> 是的
<snugglecat> 哦， 我是老中
<saimazoon> 呵呵
<zokr7et> saimazoon: ... 你不是没在中国了么,还用vpn ?
<saimazoon> 我是老外
<saimazoon> 不是中国人
<snugglecat> 哦
<Pwnna> o.o
<snugglecat> knownbad, 我正忙着， 我的猫要我和他捉猫猫
<snugglecat> 我去调戏我猫去
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat: 你不养鸡吧?
<saimazoon> 我说的意思是我在中国住的时候我正用VPN呢
<knownbad> poor kitty.
<zokr7et> snugglecat: 你这句话看着真纠结, 你和你的猫捉猫猫..
<saimazoon> 为了放facebook
<zokr7et> saimazoon: 是的,在中国,很多网站没法浏览,
<knownbad> saimazoon: 应该是“为了上facebook".
<Jagdwurst> zokr7et: 应该说"在大陆"
<saimazoon> 谢谢 knownbad
<zokr7et> knownbad: 你不是不会中文么
<saimazoon> 我的中文很错
<snugglecat> zokr7et, 就是捉迷藏， 那是我这广东的说法
<knownbad> that's from my 3rd breast.
<knownbad> Jagdwurst: right?
<snugglecat> 哇 knownbad 的2奶说中文了
<zokr7et> snugglecat: 捉猫猫我懂, 前几年警察局都玩这个.
<saimazoon> snugglecat, 你是广东人吗？
<snugglecat> 哦
<knownbad> i can speak another language when i touch someone's breast.
<saimazoon> haha
<snugglecat> 是的， 广东土人
<freeayu> 为何外国人，中文也这么牛？
<Jagdwurst> 厂东
<snugglecat> 广东边缘地区
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat: 我一直以为你在帝都..
<knownbad> 我的外国同事不但能读古诗还能翻成英文。
<snugglecat> 不说了，我去调戏我的猫去。 这么小一猫， 他奶奶的饭量这么大， 一凌晨都在乞讨鱼吃
<knownbad> 我都还不太了解古诗呢。
<knownbad> 古诗是另一个中国同事随便找出来的。所以不是背来的。
<knownbad> 我只能哇哇哇。
<freeayu> 有在珠海的嘛
<knownbad> 我自觉的不能太自大，天下能人多。
<zokr7et> knownbad: 据说朝鲜接班人精通5国语言..
<knownbad> 这不知道但一定睡过五国女人。
<knownbad> 他留学过。
<zokr7et> knownbad: 我觉得也是,全国唯一的胖子
<snugglecat> javascript, php, C++, html, 汉语， 我也懂 5个语言
<zokr7et> snugglecat: 咱说的5国,不是5个 好吧
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 好的
<snugglecat> 咖啡放水多了，会淡啊
<zokr7et> snugglecat: 淡了加盐
<snugglecat> :) 不说了， 忙去了
<knownbad> snugglecat: 我昨晚奶茶喝多了到四点才睡。
<knownbad> adios.
<snugglecat> o
<gebjgd> ofan: 怎么近身肉搏?
<gebjgd> knownbad: 奶茶垃圾
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不健康
<zokr7et> 睡觉了
<layerbase> 上面那些冒充留学生么 明明在山东河南茂名
<Jagd> gebjgd: 传说你冒充留学生?
<gebjgd> 哈哈哈
<gebjgd> 对。我冒充留学生
<gebjgd> //
<cleamoon> 我们这里正播放f l g的洗脑材料呢
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 珍惜机会。给自己洗脑
 * gebjgd 装留学生ing
<cleamoon> 9 ping看好多遍了，老有
<cleamoon> 装留学生ing
<gebjgd> 睡觉了。明天又要上班了。日
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 是在宣传自焚吗？……
<cleamoon> 还真不是
<cleamoon> 我看过f l g的书，他们本身是十分反对自焚的
<cleamoon> 和基督教一样，自焚的罪和杀人一样
<alvin_rxg> 有说病危的 李hz 吗？
<alvin_rxg> 还是已经换个人了？
<cleamoon> 有一个很大的组织
<cleamoon> 真的很大
<alvin_rxg> 哎，算了，中国的未来不能靠他们。
<cleamoon> 必然
<cleamoon> 他们做的事和C C P没区别
<alvin_rxg> 不，他们是更甚。
<cleamoon> C C P是更甚
<MeaCulpa_> cleamoon: EVE 的制作和运营者，收购了WhiteWolf, 冰岛著名的电脑游戏公司
<MeaCulpa_> cleamoon: f l g 的书，通篇拼凑和抄袭而已，因为我国宗教势力薄弱，否则早被宗教狂热分子干掉了
#ubuntu-cn 2012-12-24
<piggybox> fivesheep:  出去shopping而已，今天雨超大，不敢多开车了
<kingbo> 早
<ofan> yooooooooo
<imtxc> 大家早
<imtxc> lol
<yunfan> ofan: 是的
<ofan> yunfan: ?
<yunfan> ofan: 你问我 /usr/1 是不是比 /user?id=1 更restful
<ofan> o
<ofan> yunfan: 现在明白了..
<ofan> yunfan: 有啥oauth的教程不
<yunfan> ofan: 明白啥
<yunfan> ofan: oauth要什么教程？
<ofan> yunfan: 看了几个没看明白
<yunfan> ofan: 找个支持oauth的网站 弄个账户 实际操作下就明白了
<ofan> yunfan: 额
<ofan> 一个2-legged,一个3legged
<ofan> 每个网站的貌似还不一样
<yunfan> ofan: oauth2比oauth 简化了点
<wangxing> 大家好，请问linux下有支持TDMA MAC的方案马
<wangxing> 或者说有哪些网卡可以用来支持实现TDMA MAC
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我的本本要换屏了...
<onlylove> TMDA MAC是什么？
<onlylove> s/TMDA/TDMA/
<wangxing> 就是现有的无线网络都使用CSMA方案，
<onlylove> 哦，那个不明白……
<wangxing> 媒体访问控制层
<onlylove> 从来不考虑那么底层的东西……
<wangxing> 因为随着终端数目增加，CSMA效率会越来越低
<ofan> cdma?
<onlylove> 不是那东西
<wangxing> 不是cdma
<onlylove> 是一种类似冲突访问协议的东西
<hamo> adam8157: 蛋蛋壕
<hamo> roylez: 你不是回家了么？
<adam8157> hamo: 棍儿刮
<palomino|working> lol
<archl> 都不放假啦。
 * hamo momo palomino|working 
 * palomino|working momo hamo
<hamo> adam8157: 你居然去linxutoy刷存在感
<adam8157> hamo: ...
<hamo> adam8157: awesome是用撸啊做配置文件的？
<adam8157> hamo: 嗯
<hamo> adam8157: 好吧...适合你和不撸胸... cc bluezd
<MeaCulpa> 撸啊撸啊的就习惯了
<bluezd> adam8157: 郭德纲居然去春晚了
<adam8157> bluezd: 我再也不相信爱情了
<bluezd> adam8157: 我就没信过
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 娃娃，早呢你，何必
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 推动人类文明的，和你再也不相信的，都是区区冲动而已，没啥好贬低的
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: =,= 我只是在说郭德纲...
<MeaCulpa> -_-!
<MeaCulpa> 春晚好久没看了
<MeaCulpa> 哪怕是Zdenka Podkapova现身，要是深处一堆猴子当中，偶也没兴趣看
<abine1> 没有显示器照样可以进入树莓派里面进行设置
<abine1> 用一根网线把笔记本和树莓派主机连接在一起
<abine1> 把笔记本电脑的有线连接设置为与其他计算机共享
<abine1> 打开终端
<abine1> 输入arp
<abine1> 找到树莓派的IP地址
<abine1> 就可以通过ssh连接到树莓派上面去干活了
<abine1> 设置，升级
<abine1> 安装软件包
<abine1> 中文字体
<abine1> 输入法
<cfy> roylez: iGoogle: http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac501720
<archl> MeaCulpa: 猴子。
<archl> cfy: 凑饭哪？
<cfy> archl: 罗杰。。。
<jusss> ofan: android 打开tether连接笔记本，当开着nm时候，能自动识别usb0并不用设置就能联网，当关掉nm时就无法识别出来usb0，这是怎么回事
<archl> cfy: 。机关食堂。似乎不错。免费粥和咸菜。
<archl> 嗯嗯。
<archl> cfy: 可以去凑饭
<ofan> jusss: 要驱动吧
<ofan> jusss: tethering
<adam8157> huntxu: 哪里看到支持xcursor的?
<ofan> jusss: tethering 需要驱动，nm自动识别网卡
<huntxu> adam8157: changelog =.=
<huntxu> adam8157: 因為我的 patch 打不上了
<huntxu> adam8157: 531f8b415
<jusss> ofan: 怎么加载那个驱动
<ofan> jusss: 驱动是自动加载的，但是建立网卡接口需要nm，要么就手动添加
<jusss> ofan: 关掉nm后，ifconfig ~a能看到usb0
<ofan> jusss: route -n呢
<adam8157> huntxu: great
<ofan> jusss: 试试dhcpcd usb0
<jusss> ofan: 嗯，dhclient usb0后能用了
<jusss> ofan: 这是为什么
<ofan> jusss: dhcpcd获取ip
<ofan> jusss: dhcpcd获取ip，并设置路由和dns
<ofan> jusss: 开nm的话就都是自动的
<jusss> ofan: 如果要手动设置怎么办
<ofan> jusss: dhcpcd usb0
<jusss> ofan: 我wpa_supplicant连接无线网后也要dhclient，如果要手动设置ip dns用什么指令
<huntxu> adam8157: 尼瑪配置文件又大改了
<huntxu> adam8157: 一堆錯...
<adam8157> huntxu: 嗯, 不过好改
<adam8157> huntxu: http://awesome.naquadah.org/wiki/Awesome_3.4_to_3.5
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: Awesome 3.4 to 3.5 - awesome
<huntxu> adam8157: 你居然升級了？
<adam8157> huntxu: 没
<huntxu> adam8157: ...
<adam8157> huntxu: Today is the day of thousand crys from users whose config
<adam8157> broke. Today is the end. Welcome to the time after the end.
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 原来bzr也是py写的
<huntxu> adam8157: 這是模擬末日麽
<maplebeats> canonical不是py控么，当然是py写的:)
<adam8157> huntxu: 你升级了?
<slucx> adam8157: awesome下libnotify-bin没问题
<yunfan> canonical 为毛是py控
<huntxu> adam8157: 廢話
<slucx> adam8157: 怎么设置可以使用-i属性？
<adam8157> huntxu: 真追新啊
<maplebeats> yunfan: 难道不是么:(
<adam8157> slucx: 我没用的那么仔细
<yunfan> maplebeats: 是gnome吧
<maplebeats> yunfan: GNOME哪里是py控了
<huntxu> adam8157: arch官方源升了
<yunfan> adam8157: 软件更新不就是为了让你们用么
<slucx> adam8157: 你awesome里没配置naughty?
<adam8157> huntxu: 给我传一份默认配置看看
<huntxu> adam8157: 我不喜歡我的版本比上游還慢
<adam8157> slucx: 配了
<yunfan> maplebeats: gnome大量py啊
 * archl 讨厌鞋子。
<adam8157> huntxu: pastebin
<slucx> adam8157: 瞅瞅这段代码
<adam8157> huntxu: 3.5 的默认的, 我提前准备下
 * archl 的脚宽，46的鞋子都不够宽
<huntxu> adam8157: 懶得貼了，dcc
<adam8157> huntxu: 我在内网...
<maplebeats> yunfan: 有么。。。
<huntxu> adam8157: ...
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 主机用的代理上网，虚拟机里ubuntu怎么上网 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396140 主机是通过代理上网的，虚拟机里装的是ubuntu，现在虚拟机想上网，不知道怎么设置。百度里找了好久也没找到可行的方法，求高手 统计信息: 发表于 由 极点凡人 — 2012-1 …
<archl> yunfan: ubuntu里大量的python，而不是gnome吧。
<huntxu> adam8157: 那等我照著改完再貼。。。
<adam8157> huntxu: dropbox也行啊
<huntxu> adam8157: 你說的我都沒有
<adam8157> huntxu: 我要默认的标准的 不要你改得...
<huntxu> adam8157: 我又沒說要把我的給你
<adam8157> huntxu: 算了... 我去源码里挖...
<huntxu> adam8157: 只是它現在每分鐘提醒一次錯誤我煩死了
<yunfan> archl: 是gnome带的gui工具吧
<adam8157> huntxu: 让你升
<yunfan> 我倒是希望他换成lua
<adam8157> huntxu: awesomerc.lua.in  afk
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 恩bzr 都是py
<imtxc> http://code.bulix.org/fob93e-82706 请教一下大家,C语言里面我用宏定义, 为什么贴的代码里面第15行这样可以,16行这样就不行呢?
<MeaCulpa> 来围观最牛Windows报错信息
<MeaCulpa> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/276304
<kk> MeaCulpa 啥标题, ⇪ Error Message: Your Password Must Be at Least 18770 Characters and Cannot Repeat Any of Your Previous 30689 Passwords
<cfy> haha...
<kk> 新 Ubuntu错误报告 • 安装12.10找不到空余分区 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396145 win7的系统，分了70g留给安装ubuntu，但是光盘安装到分区时，一直找不到那个70g，怎么回事，求大神帮忙？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 panny — 2012-12-24 3:58
<cfy> imtxc: 看上去是因为"a" "b"等于"ab"
<cfy> imtxc: char *a="a",然后a "b"就是错的。。
<imtxc> cfy: 恩,原因好像是这样
<imtxc> cfy: 不对,或许是因为 define 的时候, 并没有把 fmt 作为变量使用?
<abine1> 树莓派要买解码器才能播放MPEG2和VC1的视频格式
 * imtxc 昨天有人贡献一路向西种子来着?
<jusss> hamo: help，刚才一不小心把一个文件夹给chmod 666了，怎么办
<hamo> jusss: change回来呗
<imtxc> jusss: 继续chmod 777
<jusss> hamo: 嗯
<onlylove> 你不是把/给chmod了吧
<MeaCulpa> 777+1
<hamo> 4777
<hamo> jusss: 建议4777
<hamo> jusss: 然后chown给root
<hamo> lol
<hamo> test
<kk> hamo, 点点点.  ㍤ 
<jusss> hamo: 4777是啥
<hamo> jusss:
<hamo> 4-设置suid位
<jusss> onlylove: 刚才一不小心用了*.*chown加chmod，然后发现有个文件夹的名字有.
<hamo> jusss: 再chown给root,就是说，所有执行这个东西的人，无论是不是root,都是在用root的权限搞
<jusss> hamo: 嗯
<onlylove> 这太危险了吧
<jusss> hamo: 在console里文件夹还是显示黄色背景...
<hamo> jusss: 你不会真4777了吧？
<jusss> chown和chmod只能操作文件吗？有能操作文件夹的吗？据说mac里都是文件，没文件夹
<jusss> hamo: 嗯
<hamo> ...
<archl>  abine1 买那个机器干嘛？
<imtxc> jusss: 文件和目录都可以操作
<onlylove> 你家mac里都是文件
<jusss> imtxc: 哦
<jusss> onlylove: 不是所有东东都可以看成文件吗？包括文件夹
<jusss> 用通配符好危险
<onlylove> jusss: 好吧，你赢了，文件夹是文件的一种，执行下ls -l 看看最头上那一位，文件夹和文件还是有区别的
<onlylove> 你这话就和被刀子划到手，然后说用刀子好危险一样……
<jusss> onlylove: 文件夹有total
<onlylove> 我现在真的想知道你对unix系列的文件系统到底明白不，别到时候再来问符号连接和硬连接
<onlylove> 觉得你应该不糊涂啊
<archl> 。糊涂真的很容易，学过了就忘了
<jusss> onlylove: 不明白文件系统...
 * archl 记忆力烂死了
<onlylove> 难道这就是传说中的基础不好？
<archl> 没基础没基础
<jusss> onlylove: 软链接也不是很清楚
<archl> 用多了才容易记住，不用的。就不会
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • compiz好占内存啊 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396146 还好12.04有2d的unity，是不是13.04就没有2d桌面了？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ww2000e — 2012-12-24 12:17
<imtxc> cfy: 刚才的那个问题, 有啥子能处理的办法不?
<archl> http://springrts.com/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=29378&p=533937#p533937
<kk> archl 啥标题, ⇪ The Spring Project • View topic - Just a brief idea for a mod
<archl> 我太懒惰了。
<archl> yunfan: 怎么才能变的和你一样勤快？
<imtxc> 好像strcat 也不行
<jusss> archl: 我也很懒
<jusss> archl: 有时候一个月不开一次机，一直在别人的win下玩游戏
<jusss> 我都想装win了
<archl> jusss: 懒惰的人就是玩游戏
<archl> jusss: 我玩了crawl之后，已经在他们的数据库留名n次了。。。
<archl> ??archl 就会返回我愚蠢的玩法
<MeaCulpa> archl: 你牛
<archl> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<archl> MeaCulpa: 我就喜欢发明新游戏。。。
<archl> MeaCulpa: 我去拿驾驶证了。
<archl> 驾驶证可以当身份证用么？
<adam8157> archl: 国内不行
<archl> adam8157:  o
<MeaCulpa> archl: 国内驾照完全没用
<archl> adam8157:国外  有驾驶证可以伪造居留的，找个关系好的家伙，一个人用身份证，一个人用驾驶证。哈哈
<MeaCulpa> archl: 袋鼠国没身份证，驾照几乎是最有用的东西了
<archl> MeaCulpa: 哦。
<MeaCulpa> archl: 还有选民证
<archl> MeaCulpa: 护照可以
<MeaCulpa> archl: 袋鼠土著要毛护照
<archl> MeaCulpa: 护照就当身份证
<archl> MeaCulpa: 要啊，出国多么经常的
<archl> 么啊。
<archl> MeaCulpa: 那里的人不喜欢在本国旅游
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: mutt壕，mutt里我想一键完成pipe message body output,咋整
<jusss> archl: 那里的人人均生活水平怎么样
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: pipe出来干啥
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我现在都是view attachment, 再pipe, 有时候还要挂一层iconv
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: xsel
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 剪贴板
<jusss> archl: 是整天吃面包吗
<archl> jusss:。。。考虑吃的都是落后～
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 比如我要把一个邮件帖去pastebin, 要先v, 选择plaintxt那个attach,再| iconv -f gbk -t utf8 | pastXXX
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: macro  pager   \eX "<pipe-message>cat - | xsel\n"
<archl> jusss: 。气死你
<archl> jusss: 我太简单了。别人怎么吃。我都特别关心
<archl> 错了。都不关心。。。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你这mime转码过程在哪里...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: tip大概就是cat -了, 其他的你自己加...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 中文邮件哈
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: pipe是mime转码前的?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 给话
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 废话...你自己看
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: pipe_decode
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: set pipe_decode
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 哦...亮点
<archl> adam8157:  蛋蛋是大牛了
<adam8157> archl: 鬼...
<MeaCulpa> 恩，大牛
<cfy> imtxc: 把fmt用#define fmt "aeuaoe"代替
<cfy> imtxc: 别弄成变量
<MeaCulpa> _J_Smith: RT @lvkaiwen: 公司有一女同事，中午吃完饭趴在办公桌小睡，旁边几个男同事围在电脑面前看足球比赛，球到禁区的时候情不自禁的大喊：“快！快！射！射了！”那女同事突然从睡梦中惊醒，高呼：“别！拔出来！”。 |12:45 PM Dec 24, 2012|
<archl> MeaCulpa: 隐私很重要
<archl> MeaCulpa: 我昨天踢球了。几分钟就不能自由移动了。
<archl> MeaCulpa: 肺部和心脏能力太差太差
<MeaCulpa> archl: 没事，现在的人用思想活着
 * archl 低血压。可以把心率控制在60。可以在半分种內加速到130。
<MeaCulpa> archl: 你不在袋鼠国了，你这样的在天朝反而好找妹子
<archl> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<MeaCulpa> archl: 我年轻时候也是安静时候54加速到200
<archl> MeaCulpa: 我没想找妹子啊。
 * MeaCulpa 现在常年94..
<archl> MeaCulpa: 200怎么测的啊？
<archl> lol
<archl> 200？
<imtxc> cfy: 要是不要 __FILE__, __LINE__, __func__这部分的话,变量也是可以的.
<MeaCulpa> archl: 折返跑
<archl> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<MeaCulpa> archl: 业内常见的体能测试
<archl> MeaCulpa: 我以为人心率一般不会超过120呢。。。
<MeaCulpa> 剧烈运动嘛，不超过300都没事
<imtxc> 300
<MeaCulpa> archl: 一般运动员剧烈运动的时候在210+-20左右
<MeaCulpa> archl: 但是要警惕心脏体积，如果开始变大，说明超负荷太厉害或者有隐藏疾病
<onlylove> 话说回来，前几天的入职体检心电图给弄了个P波高尖……
<onlylove> 医生建议每年坚持体检……
<MeaCulpa> 哎，IT男身体伤不起
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • grub2 引导 硬盘 iso 问题！！！求高手解答 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396148 双系统 xp 和 ubuntu 用再生龙生成 iso 恢复文件放在U盘内引导可以正常恢复系统。 放在硬盘内引导只是启动再生龙，无法恢复系统。 grub.cfg 编辑如下，高手帮忙看看哪里出了问题。 menuentry  …
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 以前犯病的时候，安静地躺在床上，心跳也会上 120 次/分。
<palomino|keepwor> 窦性心动过速?
<whqing> 大侠们，请问有办法屏蔽聊天室里面别的登录信息吗？
<iIlL0oO> whqing: /help ignore
<whqing> 谢谢
<whqing> ／help ignore
<whqing> Unknown command ....
<MeaCulpa> ignores = ( { level = "JOINS PARTS QUITS NICKS"; channels = ( "#gentoo-cn" ); }, { level = "JOINS PARTS QUITS NICKS"; channels = ( "#ubuntu-cn" ); },
 * MeaCulpa 哦...这是 irssi的功能
<imtxc> lllllllll
<nopcall> 。。moc是不是不能单曲重复啊。。
<yunfan> archl: 我并不勤快啊
<iIlL0oO> whqing: 你用的是 weechat ?
<iIlL0oO> whqing: XChat里面右键找找
<imtxc> whqing: 恩,跟客户端又关系的.
<huntxu> adam8157: 升級要謹慎...TAT
<adam8157> huntxu: lol
<huntxu> adam8157: 還沒整理好...
<huntxu> adam8157: 已經vsplit兩個文件，怎麽直接diff
<kk> 新 系统架构支持 • 请问台式AMD第二代APU A10-5800K是否可以运行ubuntu12.04&12.10？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396150 请问台式AMD第二代APU A10-5800K是否可以运行ubuntu12.04&12.10？因为最近考虑配个新台式。谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 cem — 2012-12-24 13:18
<adam8157> huntxu: 啥意思
<huntxu> adam8157: 兩邊diff啊
<hamo> huntxu: 胡胡
<adam8157> huntxu: :diffthis
<adam8157> huntxu: 你应该用diffsplit
<huntxu> adam8157: 木效果
<adam8157> huntxu: 两边都diffthis
<huntxu> adam8157: 廢話，用了還要問麽
<huntxu> adam8157: gaoji
<huntxu> hamo: 黑貓
<hamo> 。。。
<jusss> 求恐怖电影
<sjd_zeus> 买电脑amazon.com比360buy便宜很多呀
<huntxu> adam8157: 差不多快整完了
<huntxu> adam8157: 主要是因為arch前不就還lua5.1->5.2
<gebjgd> jusss: 你妹 来了?
<jusss> gebjgd: 你妹 在呀?
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ http://www.qire123.com/horror/
<kk> CyrusYzGTt 啥标题, ⇪ 恐怖电影大全，2012最新恐怖电影，经典恐怖电影排行榜在线观看
<adam8157> huntxu: 我在准备着
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 還有 最恐怖的電影  新聞聯播
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 我要去下载 我唾弃你的坟墓
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ //
<huntxu> adam8157: lua熟悉不？
<adam8157> huntxu: 一点点
<huntxu> tag.settings={{name=, layout=},{name=, layout=},...}
<gebjgd> Google 员工的圣诞节礼物：Chromebook、摩托罗拉 RAZR M、Nexus 7 三选一，Nexus 4 因供货紧张不在其列
<huntxu> adam8157: 取所有name做一個list，所有layout做一個list
<sjd_zeus> 从米国买个电脑回来自用要交税吗
<adam8157> huntxu: 别让我写...
<huntxu> adam8157: ...思路也行
<huntxu> adam8157: 又是你說熟的。。。
<adam8157> huntxu: 我说一点点
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • sudo apt-get install的默认路径怎么修改 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396152 RT 我安装的时候给ububtu分了两个区 一个 / 是20G 一个/home分了80G 没有swap是因为我内存比较大 12G 现在的一个疑惑是 好像sudo默认安装的路径是/usr/bin, 那么岂不是一直在使用/的分区 而比较大的/hom …
<huntxu> adam8157: 我覺得那個問題就是一點點就行了啊。。。
<huntxu> adam8157: 以前tag是一個，新的awful.tag是一坨
<MeaCulpa> 玩awesome配置，等着被玩吧
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: i spit on your grave 下1978还是下2010
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 又英文出現，拒絕回答
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 我唾弃你的坟墓 1974还是2010
<huntxu> adam8157: 尼瑪哪天一定要把awesome配置文件改成.pl
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 這要看你的視覺系統的分辨率了，或者你對於劇情的愛好， 選擇其中一個，或者都選，都不選
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: lua 嘿嘿
<yunfan> adam8157: awsome的lua是5.x的?
<adam8157> yunfan: 5.2
<yunfan> adam8157: 嘿嘿 小心被人玩死 运行时改语法都可以的
<MeaCulpa> 配置文件用脚本语言很操蛋，这样配置动态变化都是脚本语言解释器触发，而不是WM本身触发
<gebjgd> 天那，求关注，刚从老家传来噩梦。江西省贵溪市滨江乡一幼儿园早上发生特大车祸，幼儿园校车掉入池塘，沿途的流岭村小组、湖畔村小组、登山村小组的幼儿基本在这个车上，目前获悉老师死亡，湖畔村小组两儿童死亡，全车儿童基本全部死亡。我的手在发抖，求各媒体关注。
<yunfan> gebjgd: 你老家不是帝都的么
<gebjgd> yunfan: 我只是转发
<MeaCulpa> 咋会掉池塘...
<gebjgd> fairywell28: 你是在兲朝的google上班?
<fairywell28> gebjgd, 我是打杂的，在大陆
<gebjgd> fairywell28: 那月薪还13k欧元?
<adam8157> huntxu: 我配置快搞好了
<MeaCulpa> gaoji
<gebjgd> fairywell28: 13万软民逼?
<fairywell28> gebjgd, 原来你说的你在大陆的朋友
<gebjgd> fairywell28: 我说的是在欧洲的
<fairywell28> gebjgd, 有些年份的一般都在13万rmb+月薪
<gebjgd> fairywell28: 他拿月薪1万3千欧
<gebjgd> fairywell28: 兲朝?
<fairywell28> gebjgd, 嗯啊，很高了，
<fairywell28> gebjgd, 大陆很多搞it的月薪过10w嘛。。
<gebjgd> fairywell28: 那是在欧洲 兲朝没戏吧
<gebjgd> fairywell28: 碉堡咯 你知道你说的超过10w 我感觉这里没有 除了你
<fairywell28> gebjgd, 一般有个7-8年的，很多地方都开了百万年薪嘛
<gebjgd> adam8157: MeaCulpa 是么 你们都百万年薪了?
<adam8157> gebjgd: 我工作三年半....
<fairywell28> gebjgd, 我是打杂临时的，而且年岁尚浅，到不了那么多
<gebjgd> fairywell28: 梦呢
<gebjgd> fairywell28: 我同学在国内的 撑死的2万 软民逼 帝都
<gebjgd> fairywell28: 7年工作经验
<gebjgd> fairywell28: 你这价钱我从来没听说过
<fairywell28> gebjgd, 这么和你说吧，除了变态的网易，百度 google ms 应届生一般是20w上下
<gebjgd> fairywell28: 月薪?
<adam8157> huntxu: 改好了, 等升级测试
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 听瞎扯
<fairywell28> gebjgd, 百度工作七年一般能过100w
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 他在说睡
<fairywell28> MeaCulpa, 不是瞎扯，是真是数据
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 大公司都是底薪
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 我都尿了
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 你说的应届生至少是研究生吧？
 * adam8157 我认识的百度的没那么多
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 只有小公司和国内的才有钱拿
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 跨国企业都是底薪
<fairywell28> MeaCulpa, 比如ms给的数据挖掘的应届生是25w+
<gebjgd> fairywell28: 月薪还是年薪?
<fairywell28> gebjgd, 年薪啊。。。
<abine1> 可以用树莓派看电视了
<MeaCulpa> fairywell28: 数据挖掘，那不一样，吹SAS的，gaoji
<abine1> 爽歪歪
<fairywell28> MeaCulpa, 这个当然是有差异的
<MeaCulpa> fairywell28: 我们是IT猴子，和这个不一样
<fairywell28> MeaCulpa, 网易做游戏不是应届生36w嘛。。
<gebjgd> fairywell28: 那我立马回国
<MeaCulpa> fairywell28: 那是国企，私企之类
<gebjgd> fairywell28: 36w 网易游戏
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 重点大学的研究生的话，应届生毕业能拿到 20w 上下是正常的。
<gebjgd> 啊呜虫 没戏
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 这个是去年的行情。
<MeaCulpa> fairywell28: 跨国美企之类都是底薪，你也不想想，价钱高了人家顶着国内就业压力要你干啥
 * adam8157 哎呀我去, 薪酬都这么高了啊
<slucx> adam8157: 我找到你的配置文件了，你的awesome里用的那个vicious文件能否看下~
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 今年大概要差一点。
 * maplebeats 哎呀我的妈的呀，白活了
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 今年就业没有去年好。
<adam8157> slucx: 源里的
 * MeaCulpa 白活+1
<gebjgd> 白活+2
<slucx> adam8157: 不是你自己写的吗？
<adam8157> slucx: 不是啊
<fairywell28> 银行业才吐血呢。。
<jusss> maplebeats: 。。。
<slucx> adam8157: 哦，多谢~
 * adam8157 白活+1
<fairywell28> 民生银行，本科进去就是37w
 * slucx 白活++
<adam8157> fairywell28: 问个问题, 你拿多少?
<gebjgd> adam8157: 不许这么给力的
<fairywell28> adam8157, 我目前是入门水平
 * worm 还没参加工作，羡慕中……
<jusss> fairywell28: 那是多少
<fairywell28> 20w+
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 大银行不会收本科生的吧？
<fairywell28> 行业和行业不一样，公司也是
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 收了也是到小地方的储蓄所去。
<adam8157> fairywell28: 你刚毕业?
<gebjgd> 啊呜虫 收 你爸是李刚就行
<fairywell28> adam8157, 半年了
<gebjgd> adam8157: 人家在google
<adam8157> fairywell28: 你在google?
<gebjgd> fairywell28: 昨天你的价格是软民逼 我说的价格是欧元
<fairywell28> adam8157, 之前在百度，现在在打零杂
<adam8157> fairywell28: 刚毕业半年就跳槽啊... 研究生么?
<fairywell28> gebjgd, us那边价格大约是 9-20w dollar
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我记得 2011 年年初 csdn 有个调查。
<adam8157> fairywell28: google有做底层的么?
<adam8157> fairywell28: 我说北京
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] http://www.programmer.com.cn/5877/
<fairywell28> adam8157, 自然有
<kk> UbuntuTalk ⇪ ti: 2011程序员薪资调查报告全文发布
<fairywell28> 北京不知道
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 两年的时间，会有这么大的差距吗？
<archl> 讨论薪水？
<gebjgd> fairywell28: 美国 就别说了 9-20w dollar 是年薪 不是月薪
<fairywell28> 嗯
<gebjgd> fairywell28: 而且美国挣钱还需要 小心的 说不好明天就被崩了
<yunfan> adam8157: 你怎么工作才3年半？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 那个时候，在调查的人群中，北京月薪 1w 以上的程序员是 20.6%。
<adam8157> yunfan: 09年毕业 你说呢?
<archl> 中国银行业不是占世界银行业利润的60%么。
<yunfan> 北京没有10k+没办法生存啊
<gebjgd> 啊呜虫 你的这个价格属实
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 5k 到 1w 之间的是 47.4% 。
<archl> yunfan: 你不还没死么。
<adam8157> yunfan: 人家刚毕业就20K呢
<yunfan> adam8157: 你不是比我大么 怎么跟我一年
<yunfan> archl: 我过了
<gebjgd> adam8157: 别想了 昨天看非城勿扰了么
<adam8157> yunfan: 你上学早
<adam8157> gebjgd: 没
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 2k 到 5k 的是 30.1% 。
<yunfan> adam8157: 不如说你开悟晚
 * maplebeats 什么工作最赚钱？——不上班
<gebjgd> adam8157: 人家在帝都的一个it男 直接自己投offer去硅谷
<worm> 明年才申请大学的我羡慕中……
<archl> yunfan: 哦。我还不知道呢。
<gebjgd> adam8157: 移民2年了
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 你们没有调查的话，盯的都是少数很高的特例。
<yunfan> archl: 上次说过 不过还是没什么剩余的钱 想买个服务器都得等
<gebjgd> adam8157: 在兲朝混没前途的
<maplebeats> worm: 现实是残酷的:(
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 大部分的程序员是拿不到那种大企业的高新的。
<gebjgd> adam8157: 垬都不知道自己要干嘛的
<gebjgd> adam8157: 你也跟着他们摸着石头过河?
<gebjgd> adam8157: 好好看看非城勿扰
<adam8157> gebjgd: 现在英语和技术都还不成熟
<yunfan> gebjgd: 没路子出去呢
<adam8157> bluezd: 出来看壕了
<yunfan> 主要是英语  能出去的话 我想混饭吃应该没问题
<yunfan> adam8157: 你放心 混饭吃没问题的
<gebjgd> adam8157: yunfan 那哥们就是利用出差的时候 去美国 自己去投简历
<gebjgd> adam8157: yunfan 感觉英语很一般的一个人
<yunfan> gebjgd: 英语不行啊 哥哥 英文简历我都写不出来
 * bluezd 壕在哪里
<yunfan> gebjgd: 我只能在irc里跟老外聊聊
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 所谓的，说北京没有 10k+ 月薪无法生存的，只能说是有钱有车的那类人了。
<maplebeats> bluezd: you
<yunfan> 恩 我有车 阿蛋见过的
<gebjgd> 啊呜虫 月薪1w不够
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我的月薪吗？
<gebjgd> 啊呜虫 入托就3000+
<yunfan> 2轮环保畜力车
<archl> yunfan: 。。。
<gebjgd> 啊呜虫 我说帝都
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我的月薪现在是 6k 每月。
<yunfan> 阿呜冲 你在哪里？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我就是在帝都啊。
<gebjgd> 啊呜虫 你工作几年了?
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 两年半。
<gebjgd> 啊呜虫  少点  8k合适
<yunfan> 也不是说就活不下去 只是跟你期望的是在差异太大
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 这个还是今年刚涨的。
<gebjgd> 啊呜虫 照年头 5年1w出头
<yunfan> 你在家里也能活  在帝都来挤房子 挤地铁 还牺牲身体健康 你说你图个啥？
<gebjgd> 啊呜虫 7年 1w5起
<yunfan> gebjgd: 那有点慢了
<yunfan> 我跟阿蛋同年
<gebjgd> yunfan: 瞻仰毛腊肉私密大
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 不过，因为包吃住的关系，我每个月能攒下四五 k 。
<yunfan> 擦 你包吃住 fuck
<maplebeats> 。。。
<gebjgd> 啊呜虫 淫荡
<gebjgd> 啊呜虫 流氓
<yunfan> 我一个月住要2k 吃要1.5k+
<maplebeats> 妹的，虫你个骗子
<iIlL0oO> 其实老家如果有地,种点稻谷,可以卖钱
<yunfan> 臭流氓 啊唔虫
<gfrog> adam8157: 蛋蛋，换掉乃的懦鸡鸭吧 http://www.smzdm.com/motorola-motorola-mt620-3g-smartphone-full-keyboard-td-wifi-399-available-purchase-up-to-300-million.html
<kk> gfrog 啥标题, ⇪ Motorola 摩托罗拉 MT620 3G 智能手机（全键盘/TD/WiFi）　399元包邮（可用0元购券，最高减300元）»什么值得买
<yuanyelele> 今天提前下班，哈哈
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我认识的好几个朋友是住那种隔断间的。
<yunfan> iIlL0oO: 我每天中午吃饭去超市都关注粮食价格 已经有5公斤170的了
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 每个月 1k 的那种。
<palomino|keepwor> 蚁族?
<yunfan> 什么公司这么狠 包吃住
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 是啊。
<yunfan> 难道是GFW?
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 在公司打地铺……
<gebjgd> 啊呜虫 找个帝都妹子?
<palomino|keepwor> 好可怜。。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 吃的，就是每个月 600 元。
<gebjgd> 啊呜虫 你还是给破马干吧
<fairywell28> 给大家说一个典故：朋友有句经典的：税后一狗
<yunfan> 帝都也没什么好吃的
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 你能包出每月 3k5 啊？
<gebjgd> 啊呜虫 palomino 是大老板
<gebjgd> yunfan: 谁说没好吃的
<gebjgd> yunfan: 好吃的太多了
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 算上吃住的话，其实也和 8k 差不多。
<yunfan> gebjgd: 你是没吃过我徽菜
<gebjgd> 啊呜虫 palomino 有自己的公司 上市了都
<palomino|keepwor> ...........
<gebjgd> yunfan: 没有
<palomino|keepwor> 这也太不靠谱了吧
<gebjgd> palomino 知道新闻的厉害了么?
<palomino|keepwor> ......
<yunfan> gebjgd: 下回可以44 我就指望吃 结果连吃也不行
<fairywell28> 。。！
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我知道流言的厉害了……
 * maplebeats 拿笔记下了:)
<gebjgd> maplebeats: 聪明人
<yunfan> gebjgd: 我妈打电话给我 让我过年买点新衣服穿 额 我觉得无聊
<gebjgd> yunfan: 衣服不撸肉就行了
<gebjgd> yunfan: 不过你还没老婆......
<yunfan> gebjgd: 是啊 所以其实赚钱也没啥 只是在天朝 没什么保障 时刻都觉得忧心忡忡的
<gebjgd> yunfan: 买点衣服露熊猫的 有些女孩就喜欢
<gebjgd> yunfan: 哪都一样
 * maplebeats 地球很危险，回火星吧:(
<gebjgd> yunfan: 推倒个部长的女儿 你就有保障了
<gebjgd> yunfan: 直接搞大肚子
<maplebeats> gebjgd: 万一部长倒了呢:(
<gebjgd> maplebeats: 离婚 下个部长的女儿
<worm> Bravo!
<gebjgd> maplebeats: 人生就是这样 要勇于面对惨淡的人生
 * bluezd 求 chinahdtv 邀请码
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 部长的女儿那么多吗？
<yunfan> gebjgd: 我是胖子
<maplebeats> gebjgd: 我怕你把人家女儿搞大肚子之后就已经被干掉了
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 有这个可能性。
<worm> 只是被做掉了而已，不要紧的，还有来生~
<maplebeats> 高危行业啊
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 来生投胎去哪里呢？
<gebjgd> yunfan: 减肥
<gebjgd> maplebeats: 跑路
<iIlL0oO> 自己家种的稻谷,就是香啊
<gebjgd> 啊呜虫 别找c开头的就是额
<gebjgd> 啊呜虫 K开头的可以试试看
<maplebeats> gebjgd: 人家都部长了，你还跑得了:(。。。
<gebjgd> maplebeats: 有孩子了怕什么
<gebjgd> maplebeats: 有爱情在 啥都不在话下
<yunfan> gebjgd: 没必要折腾自己
<yunfan> gebjgd: 咱只是个妇女用品 还是易损的 你以为部长女儿会怎样
<yunfan> gebjgd: 红贵的女儿还嫁红贵 别妄想了
<gebjgd> yunfan: XD
<yunfan> gebjgd: 有空多看看历史书  可以稍微抑制yy冲动
<gebjgd> yunfan: 找个帝都女孩不就行了
<gebjgd> yunfan: 现在帝都圣女多
<gebjgd> yunfan: 你的机会大大的
<maplebeats> yunfan: 为什么要看历史书
<yunfan> gebjgd: 买不起房子 再说了 何苦在帝都
<yunfan> maplebeats: 因为许多现象都是以前出现过几遍的
 * maplebeats 打算出去干几来，回老家养老路过。。。
<maplebeats> s/来/年/g
<archl> maplebeats: .
<maplebeats> archl: 瞎了么:)
<archl> maplebeats: 。
<yunfan> maplebeats: 完全可以 咱们练好英文 在贵国做老外的服务吧 家里反正开销少 有高速宽带就可以
<yunfan> 我家那边已经有20M电信了
<yunfan> 今年好像全改造成光纤入户了
<slucx> adam8157: 我配置的awesome里jump-or-exec不怎么好用啊，切换到那个窗口，但是焦点不在那
<maplebeats> yunfan: 果然还是得先把英文学好。。。第一目标变了
<yunfan> maplebeats: 这个是必须的
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 赞同饭团，干几年回家养老去。
<yunfan> cause all experts speak in english , evan russian germany japanese
<yunfan> s/evan/even/
<maplebeats> :(，看不懂
<huntxu> yunfan: 貴國有高牆
<yunfan> huntxu: 那没办法 有本事你移民吧 没本事就花钱
<gebjgd> yunfan: 学日语 去日本
 * yunfan 或者考个ccne?
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] ccne 是什么？
<yunfan> gebjgd: 日本吃的清淡 地震又多
<yunfan> ccna?
<gebjgd> yunfan: 那才有紧迫感呢
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] ccie ？
<yunfan> gebjgd: 还是我大徽州好 周围都是发达城市 离海又近 山区抗核打击
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我听过的，好像有 ccna 、 ccnp 和 ccie 。
<gebjgd> yunfan: 要是核战争 没跑的
<yunfan> 你到底啥公司啊 还包吃住
<yunfan> gebjgd: 我们那幸存率高
<maplebeats> 要幸存率高来内地啊
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 想想农民工都包吃住，你就理解了。
<gebjgd> maplebeats: +1
<yunfan> gebjgd: 帝都只要禁运粮食就行了
<yunfan> 太内地了 平时苦
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 随时准备跳槽到南方去。
<maplebeats> 虫，我们不会再上当了
<yunfan> 非常支持你去南方
<maplebeats> 来吧。。。我等着你，虫
<yunfan> 虫估计在苹果
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我会说，我最近几天都是在睡袋里冻醒的吗？
<gebjgd> 啊呜虫 去深圳
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 上海好还是杭州好呢？
<maplebeats> 杭州应该或许好些吧
<gebjgd> 啊呜虫 上海 杭州还是算了 深圳好地方
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 为什么呢？
<gebjgd> 啊呜虫 离的越远越好 直接能入香港
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 深圳的特点是什么？
<maplebeats> 直接进入香港？
<gebjgd> 啊呜虫  深圳更自由些
<maplebeats> 哪方面
<gebjgd> 啊呜虫 如果我没出国 就一定去深圳了  环境不错
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 不过，我怕离老家太远了，来回不便。
<gebjgd> 啊呜虫  你有本事就能挣钱多
<gebjgd> 啊呜虫  简单  深圳租个大房子 完事
<yunfan> 杭州好
<yunfan> 建议去杭州
<gebjgd> 杭州物价高
<gebjgd> 不易逃荒
<yunfan> 你放心 杭州去我那2个小时
<gebjgd> 深圳可以说是出入香港的门户啊
<yunfan> 我就打算待杭州 一有不对就往家里跑
<gebjgd> yunfan: 找你搞基?
<yunfan> gebjgd: 没有 是我房子离杭州不远
<gebjgd> 啊呜虫  进 可以去 香港 找个香港妞 你就有香港户口了
<maplebeats> lainme: 就在香港哦
<gebjgd> 啊呜虫  退 可以躲入 广东 什么自然灾害的 你根本不用丑
<gebjgd> 啊呜虫  退 可以躲入 广东 什么自然灾害的 你根本不用愁
<gebjgd> 啊呜虫 广东你只要撒种子 就长东西
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我家在北方啊。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 太远了。
<gebjgd> 啊呜虫  把爸妈接过来就是了
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 哈尔滨……
<gebjgd> 啊呜虫  这还不好办
<gebjgd> 啊呜虫  撒尿能冻住鸡鸡的地方?
<yunfan> 北方还是算了
<yunfan> 真的抗不住的
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 冻不住，那个是谣传。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 那些都是吓唬人的。
<gebjgd> 太冷  还是去南方 能满街看大腿好
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我在老家的时候，冬天线衣线裤加单衣单裤也没有冻伤过几次嘛。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 只要保护好耳朵和手脚就没事。
<yunfan> gebjgd: 杭州好 靠海靠山 如果日军在上海登录 可以跑去接救济粮  如果有海啸 导弹袭击 可以跑去我们那 真是进退有据啊
<gebjgd> yunfan: 还不如去西藏
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 西藏安全。
<yunfan> gebjgd: 会饿死 除非你进化出4个胃 可以反刍
<gebjgd> yunfan: 那才是有进有退 世界末日都不怕
<gebjgd> yunfan: 吃藏獒
<yunfan> gebjgd: 还有小心皮肤癌
<gebjgd> yunfan: 肉多
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 不过，一般人高原反应就会很难受了吧？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 是吃藏獒，还是被藏獒吃啊？
<yunfan> gebjgd: 你一看就是不怎么关心生物的人 食物连金字塔越高 能量效率越低
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我可咬不过它。
<gebjgd> 啊呜虫 那你还是在帝都待着吧
<gebjgd> 啊呜虫 帝都人民欢迎你
<yunfan> =你真到那时候了 你就可以咬过他了 大猿其实是很凶狠的
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我要到南方转几年，然后回哈尔滨养老。
<yunfan> 最后挂了弄个冰屋供人参观
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 那边生活步调慢，适合养老。
<yunfan> 被俄人爆菊
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 好像俄罗斯人在西伯利亚附近也不多吧？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 东部太冷了。
<gebjgd> #今年強國網友收到的聖誕禮物
<gebjgd> 《全国人民代表大会常务委员会关于加强网络信息保护的决定(草案)》第六条：网络服务提供者为用户办理网站接入服务，办理固定电话、移动终端等入网手续，或者为用户提供信息发布服务，应当在与用户签订协议时，要求用户提供真实身份信息。
<gebjgd> yunfan: 你们幸福了
<imtxc> gebjgd: 以前就是实名的啊
<maplebeats> 一直是实名的呀
<gebjgd> .......
 * imtxc 没有压力
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 只是把它写进了法律了吗？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 在网吧上网都要刷身份证的，好几年前就这样了。
<maplebeats> 可能有些小的ISP不需要
<MeaCulpa> dooloo挂了？
<iIlL0oO> 2000年开始就是实名了吧
<MeaCulpa> 手机实名的结果大家都看到了
<maplebeats> 什么结果，挺成功的呀
<MeaCulpa> 不过网络实名好操作，家里网络都有isp的，网吧用id认证即可
<MeaCulpa> maplebeats: 毛，我的手机号码都是铁路站买的地摊号
<MeaCulpa> maplebeats: 都是南汇某人
<maplebeats> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<MeaCulpa> maplebeats: 路边买的号有毛实名...
<MeaCulpa> 贩号的名下几万个号呢
<MeaCulpa> 不过手机有位置服务，很好定位，所以公安没兴趣搞
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 恩,买的地摊号不实名,但是万一你手机丢了怎么的,需要挂失的情况下,会实名你.
<gebjgd> imtxc: 再去买地摊号就是额
<maplebeats> 手机实名没什么大意义
<iIlL0oO> 我的SIM卡,借给别人用,犯法后,追究我而已,不怕.
<imtxc> 而且信用卡社保等乱七八糟的都记录了手机号, 也算能查到人^
<jusss> test
<imtxc> gebjgd: 换个号麻烦啊,还得告诉联系的人换号码了.
 * adam8157 愁苦啊
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍧ 
<imtxc> jusss: 3点 点点点
<gebjgd> imtxc: android手机 直接google账户里所有的人 发个群发sms就行了
<maplebeats> adam8157: 你愁啥？
<adam8157> maplebeats: 苦
<maplebeats> adam8157: 苦啥
<adam8157> maplebeats: 啊
<maplebeats> adam8157: 啊什么
<adam8157> maplebeats: ...
<maplebeats> ...
<imtxc> gebjgd: 自己倒不麻烦,主要是麻烦别人修改自己的号码, 特别是家里不太会用手机的人记住自己的电话号码不容易,换一个又折腾
<gebjgd> imtxc: 你天天丢手机?
<maplebeats> imtxc: 前段时间换联通，折腾死我了:(。。。明年又要换一次，纠结
 * bluezd 愁苦啊 !!!!!!
<jusss> maplebeats: 像我就不会那么纠结
<jusss> maplebeats: 因为我除了家人，没啥人联系
<maplebeats> bluezd: 你又愁什么
<maplebeats> jusss: 我也是...
<imtxc> gebjgd: 上学 找工作换地方等原因换过几个手机号, 受够了.
<maplebeats> imtxc: 双卡双待
<gebjgd> imtxc: 那你还行
<bluezd> maplebeats: 有一种莫名其妙的失落感
 * imtxc momo bluezd 不失落了.
<bluezd> imtxc: ......
 * maplebeats 今年这平安夜都这么纠结么
 * maplebeats 从来没这么纠结过
<imtxc> 今天貌似很多人心情低落了, 我觉得除了周一的原因以外还有这两天太冷很有可能是感冒的前兆导致的...
<maplebeats> imtxc: 我看不像
<imtxc> maplebeats: 嘛,还有平安夜...都忘了,上学的时候学校门口有卖苹果的就想起来了,今年没看到
<yunfan> adam8157: 你ping下我的vps  mt.geek42.info
<imtxc> maplebeats: 不是周一综合征 就是年底综合征么?
<yunfan> imtxc: ping下
<jusss> imtxc: 你每月总有那么几天？lol
<imtxc> yunfan: linode啊?
<imtxc> yunfan: 370ms+
<yunfan> imtxc: 恩 该死的 我的ssh隧道被墙给切断链接了 现在靠的linode提供的中转登进去
<imtxc> yunfan: ....两个VPS?
<yunfan> 又好了
<ofan> yunfan: 换端口
<tryingg> 剛才我的 ISP 居然突然改變了 IP, 媽的, 一堆設定都要改了
<yunfan> imtxc: 官方给提供一个中转机 可以接到你vps的串口 防止你无脑的时候把sshd给搞挂
<tryingg> DNS 也剛改好 , 各位試看看能否連得上 http://tree.oooo.tw/
<kk> tryingg 啥标题, ⇪ Christmas Tree
<yunfan> ofan: 应该是分析协议的 现在又好了
<yunfan> ofan: 我是每天上班来就开着  就是这个聊天所在的tmux session
<ofan> yunfan: ssh链接建立起来后应该就无法分析了
<ofan> 可以弄个wrapper把验证部分也加密了
<tryingg> 如果連不上, 那可能就是連去舊的 IP 了 ~_~
<yunfan> ofan: 毛 最近有个论文说可以知道你在干啥 当然不知道具体干啥
<adam8157> yunfan: 64 bytes from li527-239.members.linode.com (106.186.16.239): icmp_req=1 ttl=46 time=95.1 ms
<ofan> yunfan: 不可能
<yunfan> adam8157: 你现在响应速度越来越慢了
<adam8157> yunfan: 忙啊
<yunfan> ofan: 他的密文的包长度会根据原文的长度变化而变化 所以能猜出来你在做啥 比如是在搞http还是别的什么的
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 丢了就丢了，挂毛失
<ofan> yunfan: 报文长度是一样的
<imtxc> tryingg: 我这里能连上
<yunfan> ofan: 就前一阵的论文说的
<ofan> yunfan: 隧道建立起来后就分析不出ssh自己的包长度了，ip包长度是一定的
<tryingg> imtxc: 感恩啦
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 流量负载会有差别吧？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 通过统计单位时间内的总数据量如何？
<imtxc> tryingg: lol
<tryingg> XD
<yunfan> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=32755    ofan 见评论列表第3个
<kk> yunfan ⇪ ti: Solidot | SSH翻墙方式疑似遭到中国政府封锁
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: ssh tunnel也能切？ 你是ip被做掉了吧
<tryingg> ssh 的 keepalive 開短一點吧
<tryingg> lol
<ofan> solidot不是个技术站
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 没有 应该是被检测到了 现在又可以了 很像检测到 惩罚5分钟这种规则
<yunfan> 你看了再说嘛 solidot上还是有许多技术人员的
<yunfan> 我是30s发个心跳包
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: ...不会，ssh流量大的正常应用多了去了
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 墙连scp和sftp都分不清吧
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 难道scp个上G的东西就算违法了？
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: ssh上层跑的东西多了
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 你莫问我嘛  墙才懒得管你是正常还是不正常呢 他们只负责弄个规则 然后搞你 如此而已
<ofan> yunfan: 他说的是针对tcp,这样的话所有基于tcp的都会受影响，最容易受影响的是http
<ofan> 而且那方法也比较扯蛋
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] http 是明文，容易识别吧？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] https 才比较危险。
<yunfan> 反正我被搞到了 你们这些鬼家伙都在国外 ofan
<fairywell28> 。。
<ofan> 跟名不明文没关系
<yunfan> tls好像有漏洞可以暴露长度来着
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 怎么没关系？
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 你说的这个，需要layer5-7纵深联合执法
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 明文可以看，觉得没问题就放了。
<ofan> 他说的是分析tcp层，不分析上层的
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 密文看不出来，就封了。
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 不到上层，误杀一片啊
<yunfan> 是啊
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 这个叫只看说明书。
<MeaCulpa> 我没事就rsync个上G
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 墙连胡萝卜都敢杀  这算什么
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 擦，做造长城用的砖头的美国公司也杀...不过也正常
<ofan> http下个图片就被砍了
<kk> 新 华中校区 • ubuntu在我大理工（武汉） http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396159 欢迎大家一起交流分享ubuntu使用心得~ 统计信息: 发表于 由 gavin_joe — 2012-12-24 16:03
<MeaCulpa> 我这里没问题，有本事校长干掉我们A类IP
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 所以说嘛
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 现在不用了 人大通过的草案特为你们这类公司准备 用法律名义传唤你 贵摸交人就方便了
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 我用ssh干活...又没干坏事...我摸的规则比墙多多了
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 我摸pptp vpn端口都咔嚓的
<imtxc> 请教一下我这里这个ELOG_DEBUG宏怎么修改一下定义让它能支持fmt是变量的这种呢  http://code.bulix.org/drylsj-82707
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: udp封没
<cfy> imtxc: sprintf一下即可
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 白名单吧大概
<cfy> imtxc: 用之前，snprintf一下
<cfy> iGoogle: ee
<imtxc> cfy: 用之前? 是在定义里面snprintf?
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 大公司邮件多 藏在邮件里吧 要不弄个ping tunnel
<cfy> imtxc: 嗯
<yunfan> 现在我都被迫了解了不少奇趴隧道
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 又不干坏事...ssh日常工作
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 呵呵
<iGoogle> cfy: usb3的udisk还没到。
<ofan> imtxc: 啥意思
<cfy> iGoogle: sandisk?
<iGoogle> 这啥
<iGoogle> cp 2012 cartoon
<ofan> imtxc: 你宏里要用可变参数的话要用##__VA_ARGS__
<imtxc> ofan: 就我贴的那段代码由于 fmt是变量,所以有错误
<yunfan> 可变参数到底怎么玩的?
<ofan> imtxc: #define ELOG_DEBUG(fmt, ...) syslog(LOG_DEBUG, "%s:%d:%s: "fmt, __FILE__, __LINE__, __func__, ##__VA_ARGS__)
<imtxc> ofan: 对啊,但是用的时候 如果 ELOG_DEBUG(fmt, "test"); 这里fmt如果是变量的话怎么办呢
<iGoogle> cfy: http://imagebin.org/240506 这个似乎没速度，而且还是CM版本
<imtxc> char *fmt = "%s" 这样 ofan
 * MeaCulpa 我有一点不明白...为啥西方的SA/NA都说自己经历的绝大部分DDoS都来自中国，他们是说发起人在中国，还是说中国肉鸡超多 ..
<cfy> iGoogle: 帮你转换下？
<iGoogle> 不知道有没。担心
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 估计是黑客帮肉鸡翻墙了.
<iGoogle> pirate都没
<cfy> iGoogle: ...
<cfy> iGoogle: 有什么链接么？
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 也就是说肉鸡超多?
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 还顺带翻了墙~
<iGoogle> magnet
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 肉鸡多是肯定的，发起人在哪里不好说吧？
<cfy> iGoogle: 有点麻烦
<ofan> imtxc: 什么意思，你要定义fmt?
<cfy> iGoogle: 我得开虚拟机才能倒入magnet
<iGoogle> 其实，反正今天拷贝不了。 cfy
<iGoogle> 不急
<cfy> iGoogle: 喔，那挂着下好了。再不行找我。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 容易跟踪发起人的，还是钓鱼攻击之类的。
<ofan> imtxc: 如果fmt是另一个宏要在前面定义
<imtxc> ofan: 恩, 就是遇到这样的情况,原来的的定义 ELOG_DEBUG("%s", "test")这样的话没问题
<imtxc> ofan: fmt是一个字符串 char *fmt = "%s"
<ofan> imtxc: 你不会换个名字么
<imtxc> 这样就出错了,不明白是什么原因.
<iGoogle> cfy: http://imagebin.org/240507 这个你找找。这个没资源
<imtxc> ofan: 跟名字没有关系把
<jusss> iGoogle: 刚从海盗湾下载了我唾弃你的坟墓
<ofan> imtxc: char *fmt被替换为 char* "%s"了 大哥
<cfy> iGoogle: 那你 文字发我阿
<archl> .
<iGoogle> jusss: 你看的片子，都不适合我
<cfy> iGoogle: 我嗖嗖
<ofan> imtxc: 宏全部用大写。。
<jusss> iGoogle: ...
<iGoogle> cfy: 片名嘛
<archl> jusss:  你太小了
<jusss> iGoogle: 戏梦巴黎
<jusss> iGoogle: the man from earth
 * cfy 其实我不想打字  cc iGoogle 
<iGoogle> jusss: 不看
<jusss> iGoogle: 都不错呀
<nopcall> iGoogle: 这速度。。3kb/s下载？
 * MeaCulpa 求高清 [同一首歌]介质
<iGoogle> magnet:?xt=urn:btih:4e0cea3055473f31ef845f66275b990c89fefc7d&dn=The.Girl.with.the.Dragon.Tattoo.2011.%E9%BE%99%E7%BA%B9%E8%BA%AB%E7%9A%84%E5%A5%B3%E5%AD%A9.%E5%8F%8C%E8%AF%AD%E5%AD%97%E5%B9%95.HR-HDTV.AC3.1024X576.x264-%E4%BA%BA%E4%BA%BA%E5%BD%B1%E8%A7%86%E5%88%B6%E4%BD%9C.mkv&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.openbittorrent.com%3A80%2Fannounce&tr=http%3A%2F%2Ftracker.thepiratebay.org%2Fannounce&tr=http%3A%2F%2Ftracker.publicbt.com%2Fannounce&tr=http%3A%
<archl> 电信网络 4MB 每年 600RMB。
<ofan> imtxc: 你自己 gcc -E source.c 看看宏处理过的结果
<iGoogle> 2F%2Ftracker.prq.to%2Fannounce&tr=http%3A%2F%2Ftorrent-download.to%3A5869%2Fannounce cfy
<yunfan> cfy: 工作找得怎样
<archl> cfy: 找工作了啊？
<yunfan> archl: 4m没意思
<archl> yunfan: 我也觉得没意思，我只用2m就够了
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 用 吸血雷 吧
<iGoogle> nopcall: http://imagebin.org/240510
<cfy> archl: 是阿
<yunfan> archl: 袋鼠
<iGoogle> CyrusYzGTt: 不搞
<nopcall> iGoogle: 。。。
<archl> cfy:  要去北京蹭饭？
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 好吧，， 我看 太極2 盜版去
<cfy> archl: 随便哪里阿
<archl> cfy: 唔。你就跟着ofan一起外逃吧
<cfy> archl: ...
<iGoogle> CyrusYzGTt: 那站不稳的妹子演的哪？
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 嗯
<imtxc> ofan: 那就是那个地方不能用变量了? syslog(7, "%s:%d:%s: "fmt, "main.c", 16, __func__, buf); 这样了.
<iGoogle> 不是早电视都放过嘛
<ofan> "有个程序员在上海打拼了几年老婆、房子、车子都有了，最后猝死了，老婆让别人睡了，孩子换姓了，"......
<archl> cfy: 你这样的就待在研究所好了
<ofan> imtxc: 不是不能用，是名字冲突了
<imtxc> 它直接把变量名换进去了.
<imtxc> ofan: 我没有叫做fmt的宏啊
<archl> ofan: 。你怎么知道那个人不幸福呢。
<cfy> iGoogle: 680MB的要不要？
<worm> 你幸福吗？
<ofan> imtxc: 你不是说要写个fmt宏
<archl> ofan: 乔布斯也是不是，虽然不算猝死了。
<iGoogle> cfy: 也是camera版本吧。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ http://thunder.ffdy.cc/7EF18D158DE0F47DA1E18AE7064AE349A9A526A7/太极2英雄崛起720p.mkv  這個
<cfy> iGoogle: dvdscr
<iGoogle> cfy: 没道理这么小吧
<leavfin> 有人在看太极啊
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。这个。。。太恶心了。你还看。。。我网上瞥了一眼。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: 2.4GB的要不要？
<imtxc> ofan: 可能是我表达不清楚 http://code.bulix.org/2tpe42-82708  我是想要这种用法,可是宏在替换的时候,就换成这样了 syslog(7, "%s:%d:%s: "t, "main.c", 16, __func__, buf);
<jusss> iGoogle: 那你喜欢啥类型的e
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ 無聊。。 學車 路面沒有過，，不學了，， 現在無聊在家
<cfy> iGoogle: 决定一个
<imtxc> 应该让替换成这样就对 syslog(7, "%s:%d:%s: ""%s", "main.c", 16, __func__, buf);
<iGoogle> cfy: 哪就2.4吧
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 要个有字幕的岛国片撸会
<iGoogle> CyrusYzGTt: 2 没看过
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 或者国语发音的
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 我今天刚拿回驾照。。。
<iGoogle> jusss: 你不会自己配音？
<jusss> iGoogle: 。。。我又听不懂
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 用google那個 音譯
<iGoogle> archl: 你在哪国拿的
<yunfan> adam8157: ping
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ .. 我看過1.。。 現在看2
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ ..
<adam8157> yunfan: pong
<ofan> imtxc: 一样的问题，fmt是个变量，宏不会把变量内容替换进取
<ofan> imtxc: 最后展开成 syslog(7, "%s:%d:%s: "fmt , "pp.c", 18, __func__, buf);
<iGoogle> CyrusYzGTt: 估计不好看。那些家伙都是装腔作势
<yunfan> ofan: 人肉预处理器
<imtxc> ofan: 恩,对.那就是说那里不能用变量了?
<ofan> yunfan: 编译器输出
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 嗯， 有些動作 很假
<ofan> imtxc: 用函数可以，用"abc" "bcd" 这种方式不行
<imtxc> ofan: 明白了
<iGoogle> CyrusYzGTt: 只要是香港人加入，哪片子就完蛋了。
<adam8157> cfy: 来北京不
<cfy> adam8157: 来阿
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 嗯，對了，你上傳到 youtube ，然後用 youtube的 音譯，再通過 音譯轉化 中文
<cfy> adam8157: 要人么？
<adam8157> cfy: 给咱job link就行
<cfy> adam8157: 好，我去看看.thx
<cfy> adam8157: 是正式还是实习生呢？
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 差不多， 喜劇成分在那裏，。 估計是 社會氛圍 悲劇，就添加 喜劇 氛圍
<adam8157> cfy: 正式啊
<cfy> adam8157: 喔。好，我找找去
<adam8157> cfy: 你啥时候毕业
<iGoogle> CyrusYzGTt: 没baby了，你还看啥
<cfy> adam8157: 明年6月
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ .. 無聊。。 國外 好看的都看完了。。
<adam8157> cfy: 哦
<iGoogle> 3个片子，几乎同时完成。
<cfy> adam8157: 已经没事了。明年就一个答辩就好了
<iGoogle> CyrusYzGTt: the brave
<archl> iGoogle: 不是澳大利亚的
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 勇者之心？？
<yunfan> ofan: 是cc1吧
<iGoogle> archl: 哦。哪就好。少了一个杀手
<ofan> yunfan: gcc
<archl> iGoogle: 外国驾照拿回来要翻译费和公证费
<iGoogle> CyrusYzGTt: 不知道中文名
<archl> iGoogle: 什么？
<archl> iGoogle: 。。。
<iGoogle> archl: 哪跑左边的吧。袋鼠国
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 好吧，是我 現在翻譯的，我也不清楚
<jusss> iGoogle: 16:26 < iGoogle> CyrusYzGTt: 只要是香港人加入，哪片子就完蛋了。
<jusss> iGoogle: 16:26 < iGoogle> CyrusYzGTt: 只要是香港人加入，哪片子就完蛋了。
<archl> iGoogle: 左右有什么关系，澳大利亚司机比这里的技术应该过硬的多
<iGoogle> archl: 你可以一串一串的压过去。
<jusss> iGoogle: +1
<archl> iGoogle: 。。。
<jusss> test
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍨ 
<archl> iGoogle: 当然，那里没有什么家用轿车是手动档位的
<iGoogle> archl: 过硬个啥。那么宽的马路。你没见本国外面挤成啥样子。
<yunfan> ofan: c preprocessor来着
<iGoogle> 你市里面开车，手动档，累死你
<archl> iGoogle: 。。。屁，澳大利亚的土地利用率比这里高很多很多
<jusss> .
<jusss> d
<iGoogle> archl: 所以啊。我说袋鼠国的司机，根本不要到这边开车。
<archl> iGoogle: 这里道路比澳大利亚宽 0.5 m。
<archl> iGoogle: 车道多好几条
<imtxc> ofan: 原来就是因为 "a""b" 的原因, 我在定义里面strncat 就可以了.
<ofan> yunfan: 那个貌似没有单独命令
<jusss> test
<iGoogle> 别人说笑话，袋鼠国的司机，可以看别人停车停半小时。。还乐呵呵的。
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍨ 
<yunfan> ofan: 有的 至少我学习的时候有
<ofan> yunfan: 说明你太老了lol
<yunfan> ofan: 是我说错了 是cpp
<yunfan> ofan: 我一开始以为cpp是c++的cc
<yunfan> ofan: 后来才知道是预处理器 就顺便学了下
<huntxu> pp是pre processor縮寫吧
<ofan> yunfan: 哦 确实
<archl> iGoogle: 。。。
<iGoogle> huntxu: 明显不是
<ofan> yunfan: 不过gcc -E也可以，实际就是调用cpp
<archl> iGoogle: 确实很麻烦。停车。
<yunfan> ofan: 确实
<huntxu> iGoogle: 為老不尊，就是你這樣的
<archl> iGoogle: 换个中国刚学出车来的，在袋鼠国停车几天就要被罚款搞哭。
<adam8157> bluezd: 愁苦啊
<yunfan> ofan: 主要是想 分开预处理 可以自己整点其他的宏系统
<bluezd> adam8157: 咋地啦，想想我你就不愁苦了
<huntxu> adam8157: 壕你錢又花不完了嗎？
<adam8157> bluezd: 我擦, 你这歧义
<ofan> yunfan: 光说不练假把式lol
<kk> 新 Vim和Emacs • vim快捷键设置问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396165 大家好。请问：我想把 在窗口之间切换 的快捷键 <C-W>w 换成 <C-Tab>怎么办？ 有什么方法？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 chu887 — 2012-12-24 16:32
<yunfan> ofan: 哼
<archl> iGoogle: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:ParkingViolation.jpg
<jusss> test
<adam8157> huntxu: ...
<jusss> hi all
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍨ 
<archl> jusss: 。。。。
<archl> jusss:  来 玩 crawl
<ofan> yunfan: jquery的show,hide效果在不同浏览器里不一样？
<yunfan> ofan: 你指的效果是什么
<jusss> archl: 网页游戏？
<ofan> yunfan: css的display,不知道jquery show改成什么，hide的时候是display:none;,但show的时候在firefox和chrome里不一样
<imtxc> 在宏定义里面strcat又要考虑长度,麻烦,额,算了,就这样凑合吧..
<ofan> 一个显示成block一个是inline..
<archl> jusss:  你可以在本地玩。
<yunfan> ofan: 这很正常吧 你知不知道还有个 inline-block
<jusss> archl: 哦
<archl> jusss: 不过我喜欢网上玩，可以和别人更容易的交流
<jusss> archl: en
<yunfan> ofan: jq就是要帮你屏蔽这些嘛  只要你看着页面差不多就行  至于下面的css怎么写是他实现的事啊
<archl> jusss: 情况不对也能求助
<ofan> This is roughly equivalent to calling .css('display', 'block')
<archl> 牛奶结冰了。。。
 * archl is listening Heal the world
<archl> to...
<ofan> yunfan: 而且我在callback里调用$target时console显示undefined，但是执行成功
<yunfan> ofan: 考虑下 你的menu item原来是inline的 你给他hide以后再show
<archl> 士力架。。。
<ofan> yunfan: 都初始化成display:none
<archl> 蹩脚的翻译。蹩脚的翻译！
<jusss> archl: transmission里的那个ratio是干吗用的
<yunfan> ofan: 那就不晓得了 最近两年我都没怎么写jq了
<ofan> chrome里还不能看操作dom的结果..
<yunfan> 用ff + firebug
<iGoogle> archl: 你这样停？高级。
<yunfan> 貌似出了一些插件 可以看firebug做的增量修改
<archl> iGoogle: 。。。
<archl> iGoogle: 这是中国司机通用停车法
<iGoogle> archl: 我回家，车库，通常停线的中间。lol
<iGoogle> 子母车位
<ofan> chrome调试略搓，貌似只能用ff了
<CyrusYzGTt> ff +1
<yunfan> 最好再弄个 httpfox
<yunfan> 这个抓包刷新页面不影响
<yunfan> firebug那个查看网络搓
<ofan> httpfox?
<yunfan> en
<yunfan> 是个ff插件
<yunfan> 分析http包的
<ofan> yunfan: 有没有可以监控cookies,ajax，form提交甚至websocket等的
<archl> 小狗狗。。。
<ofan> ff折腾插件又要好久
<yunfan> ofan: 1 cookie怎么监控？ 2 ajax from 都可以用那个抓包抓的 3 websocket好像还得firebug 我没看到httpfox支持这个
<ofan> yunfan: 可以watch cookie，查看更改==
<jusss> ofan: transmission里的那个ratio是干啥用 e
<yunfan> ofan: 这个我没见过专门搞的 那些抓包的只能找到服务器返回的修改 但是如果是本地修改 那就不行了
<ofan> jusss: 上传/下载
<ofan> yunfan: 恩
<ofan> firebug不错
<ofan> yunfan: 改成display: inline-block;ff里就正常了
<yunfan> ofan: inline-block是新加入的 没几年
<jusss> ofan: 有什么用吗？我的ratio从0.82降到了0.74
<ofan> jusss: ratio越高说明共享越多
<jusss> ofan: 没啥奖励吗
<yunfan> jusss: 奖励一个粑粑
<jusss> yunfan: ...
<kk> 新 华中校区 • 武汉的笨兔们跟过来 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396169 大家在接触linux时是不是有好多疑问呢？想要安装是不是遇到困难呢？想学习办公是不是还对windows纠结呢？想把自己的笨兔打扮一下是不是只能羡慕别人有心无力呢？想用点专业工具是不是无从下手呢？  …
<jusss> yunfan: 如果ratio高能免费移民米果的话，我就24小时不关机上传
<yunfan> jusss: 移民了你也不能干啥
 * imtxc 嗓子又肿了, 不敢去看医生了...
<imtxc> 上次那叫獣吓到我了.
<jusss> yunfan: 不用再翻墙下种了和看twitter了
<jusss> imtxc: 吃头孢胶囊
<ofan> jusss: 你这算高的了，我一般ratio都无限接近于0
<imtxc> jusss: 那玩意不好买
<jusss> ofan: 0...
<jusss> imtxc: 不会吧，药店里不是都有吗
<yunfan> jusss: 那你就是去吃社保的
<jusss> imtxc: 买过最贵是12块钱一板头孢胶囊
<jusss> yunfan: 好吧，我想吃社保，因为没吃过
<yunfan> jusss: 支持你  不给祖国添负担 去给美帝添负担  比如ofan
<imtxc> jusss: 我们楼下破药店没便宜药
<imtxc> 话说,我倒想吃社保,关键那个卡怎么用啊我不会.
<yunfan> imtxc: 社保你吃不到
<ofan> yunfan: httpfox不支持中文。。
 * MeaCulpa 不适合用git...没事喜欢狂commit
<jusss> test
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍩ 
<shellex> MeaCulpa: 没关系啊
<imtxc>  如何鼓动上司使用git,同时抛弃doc格式的文档
<MeaCulpa> shellex: 没改几个字就上百的commit :)
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 没戏
<MeaCulpa> git首先win里面就比较烂
<shellex> imtxc: 自己变成上司
<jusss> imtxc: 鼓动上司txt吧
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 他已经跟我表示过打算用git了, doc是个麻烦
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 你要自己先开发个漂亮的txt制表软件
<shellex> imtxc: doc用来干啥的
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: txt里画柱状图,饼图之类
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 我们不用表格啊
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 上司也要交差啊
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 上司的上司难道不要看?
<shellex> 呐
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 或者你自己做个rrdtool parser之类
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 可以生成漂亮图表的
<MeaCulpa> google chart api估计也可以,就是要网络
<shellex> 其实doc挺好的
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 我们貌似用不到图表.
<shellex> 要不你们就统一用google docs
<shellex> 就像豌豆荚意义
<shellex> 一样
<imtxc> shellex: 主要是兼容性太差
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 那你真是三辈子修来的福分
<shellex> imtxc: 全部统一用就没有兼容性问题了
<MeaCulpa> doc全文检索代价太大, 埋葬人类知识
<shellex> 检索不是第一需求
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: txt你首先得保证你们公司用一个编码或者utf-8...
<MeaCulpa> shellex: 挖掘
<imtxc> shellex: 蔽公司几个头目都有北邮血统, google估计不可能.
<MeaCulpa> shellex: doc挖掘代价大
<shellex> MeaCulpa: 哪个公司的内部文档有挖掘需求。。
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 额,越说任务越艰巨, 貌似当务之急是先普及utf-8
<shellex> imtxc: 这和北邮血统无关吧...
<imtxc> shellex: 他们都听他们校长的
<jusss> imtxc: utf8不好普及吧，有gb挡着
<ofan> 可以用git的filter处理下doc
<shellex> imtxc: 怎么可能。难道贵司直接做安全？
<imtxc> shellex: .
<MeaCulpa> doc那叫电子化文档本身，而不电子化文档承载的数据
<imtxc> 主要今天写一个文档, 等把乱七八糟的格式调整的正常起来,忘了要写啥了.....
<gebjgd> google docs还是不错的
<gebjgd> 赞一个
<MeaCulpa> google docs 界面麻烦，鼠标里程不亚于doc
<MeaCulpa> 伤手
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 普通人用够了
<shellex> 好吧，我弱弱地说一句，spotlight对docx和ppt的索引都没问题
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 键盘用户直接上TeX就行了
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: tex语法太恶心...
<shellex> 怎么能指望非geek用tex
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 还好啊 我的论文 ppt resume全是TeX写的
<yunfan> ofan: 什么叫不支持中文?
<MeaCulpa> shellex: 理工科没几个geek不都用tex?
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 模板 填空就好了
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 恩
<yunfan> gebjgd: 不用PS写么
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 但是遇到图片微调就惨了
<gebjgd> yunfan: ps是什么？
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: lol PS+!
<yunfan> gebjgd: postscript  .ps
<shellex> MeaCulpa: 一个公司里面怎么可能全是理工
<gebjgd> yunfan: 不用
<yunfan> 我现在还见到有的老外提供的文档是.ps而不是pdf
<archl> MeaCulpa:  同意 google doc 真的做的很烂。。gmail也不行。
<MeaCulpa> shellex: 是，就算是理工也不会浪费时间在电脑工具上
<ofan> yunfan: post数据里中文都乱码
<archl> shellex: 。。。
<gebjgd> shellex: 所以公司里的标准是docs
<ofan> firebug里就正常
<yunfan> ofan: 那是urlencode吧
<shellex> gebjgd: 所以我说ms office挺好的
<ofan> yunfan: 不是，我看了raw就是utf-8的数据
<yunfan> ofan: 或者是你的系统实现不符合标准 像中文这种标准就说要urlencode
<archl> ps 不是 postscript 么
<yunfan> ps直接拿来画画挺好的 api和canvas差不多
<ofan> yunfan: 跟我系统毛关系
<gebjgd> shellex: libreoffice挺好
<gebjgd> shellex: ms office太慢
<shellex> gebjgd: 算了。libreoffice这shi一样
<gebjgd> shellex: 我和我老婆用了n年了
<shellex> gebjgd: 一点都不慢
<gebjgd> shellex: 我没win
<shellex> gebjgd: 我也没有
<gebjgd> shellex: 哦 你用渣mac
<yunfan> ofan: 你是mac?
<gebjgd> shellex: 果黑路过
<ofan> yunfan: 恩
<shellex> gebjgd: 对，我用osx
<yunfan> ofan: 前途不大
<gebjgd> shellex: 前途不大
<imtxc> gebjgd: 太黑了你.
<ofan> gebjgd: 老色鬼
<shellex> gebjgd: 我没看出来
<yunfan> ofan: 多半是mac的实现有问题
<gebjgd> ofan: 干嘛？
<ofan> yunfan: 扯把
<yunfan> ofan: 这是真事 浏览器也有一些东西调用本地组建的 比如input
<shellex> yunfan: 啥玩意
<ofan> yunfan: 等等
<yunfan> gebjgd: 你怎么学会了我的话
<gebjgd> yunfan: 你的话 直接精辟 够狠
<gebjgd> yunfan: XD
<gebjgd> yunfan: 熊猫男体
<yunfan> gebjgd: hoho
<adam8157> shellex: 侬又来了啊
<shellex> adam8157: 阿拉都在啊
<yunfan> shellex: 你可能不认识我了 我已经不再果壳了
<shellex> yunfan: 我…其实一直不知道你是谁
 * palomino|keepwor 乐了...
<adam8157> shellex: 我一直都在, 挂着
<yunfan> shellex: 呵呵 我却知道你是谁
<shellex> yunfan: 嗯，这个很正常
<yunfan> 还知道你性别 额
<gebjgd> yunfan: 因为她他它网络实名制了？
<shellex> yunfan: 当然。因为我去过果壳
<gebjgd> yunfan: 你够狠 投靠了垬
<archl> gebjgd: 。
<yunfan> gebjgd: 为毛？
<gebjgd> yunfan: 你为5斗米折腰了
<yunfan> 垬生我养我 谈不上投靠吧 gebjgd
<archl> yunfan: 他多疑
<ofan> yunfan: 我在windows下用httpfox和firebug，httpfox也乱码
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • mint　14　仅仅使用　ubuntu 1210 的源，　有没有问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396170 因为能找到的其它的源都太慢了 忍受不了 全部删除 就留了网易上的源 　这样有问题吗 谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 timberg — 2012-12-24 17:07
<ofan> 跟系统没毛关系
<yunfan> ofan: 那就是你的页面预设了编码
<gebjgd> ofan: 4点41 你还不睡觉？ 又失恋了？
<ofan> yunfan: 没，firebug里显示正常
<yunfan> ofan:来真相 和 html code
<shellex> ofan: 啥玩意
<slucx> adam8157: awesome里哪个widget可以点击，然后执行绑定的函数啊？
<slucx> adam8157: 了解不？
<adam8157> slucx: 你去看mouse那几行, 和tasklist上绑定的鼠标行为
<ofan> shellex: firefox的httpfox插件对中文支持不好
<gebjgd> yunfan: 错， 你爸妈生你养你 不是垬
<ofan> yunfan: http://i.imgur.com/7T0ME.png
<slucx> adam8157: 嗯，不过没见绑定函数的
<shellex> ofan: 噢，没用过。一般chrome dev tool就够了
<ofan> yunfan: 看看
<adam8157> slucx: 都是注册匿名函数啊
<adam8157> slucx: 一样的
<ofan> shellex: dev tool能看dom操作后的？
<shellex> ofan: 都能啊
<ofan> 监视ajax等的
<shellex> ofan: 也可以
<slucx> adam8157: 我想弄个跟菜单那样的，单击按钮执行函数
<ofan> 擦 nnd 换chrome
<adam8157> slucx: 当然可以
<yunfan> gebjgd: 你说得都不错 但我爹是图共
 * shellex 笑
<black_angel> 我的另外一台机器的硬盘完全坏掉了，想通过直接连到这台机器上来，实现无盘工作站，哪有说得比较详细的方法
<ofan> shellex: 那个内置的？ 不行把
<shellex> ofan: 我一直用这个没啥问题
<black_angel> 另外我已经成功配置好 apache, dhcp, tftp 服务器
<yunfan> ofan: 确实有这个问题
<black_angel> 能实现网络安装 Ubuntu
<ofan> shellex: page source里不更新
<gebjgd> yunfan: 我全家都是垬
<shellex> ofan: 我不看page source …
<yunfan> gebjgd: 所以土共啊 亲爱的母亲 是对的嘛
<shellex> gebjgd: 看elements
<black_angel> 可是硬盘坏掉了，现在的局域网安装已经没意义了，直接连过来这台机器来才比较实现
<yunfan> 当然我是父亲
<ofan> shellex: 我看。。。
<gebjgd> yunfan: 入党巴 你很有前途
<gebjgd> yunfan: 帮你当个申请人
<shellex> ofan: 也可以。你在elements里面找html节点右键选copy as html
<yunfan> ofan: 其实你在控制台里打印那个dom结构 出来的额结果是可以点开的
<shellex> ofan: 因为我觉得看html不直观
<yunfan> gebjgd: 诶 我前途不大 还是算了
<ofan> yunfan: 这我知道
 * yunfan 自绝于人民币
<ofan> shellex: 还要paste..
 * black_angel 没人理耶
<yunfan> ofan: 你当然知道 就因为你们这些果粉天天在这 连带着我也前途不大了
<ofan> 不过firebug和httpfox更直观一点
<ofan> yunfan: 你一直前途不大，别怪别人
<black_angel> 连元芳也来啦，这回该问谁啦？元芳，你怎么看呀
 * adam8157 晚上吃啥
 * black_angel 晚上吃蛋
<yunfan> ofan: 我本来挺有前途的 自从你去了米国 买了mac以后 也就跟着稀里糊涂的掉下来了
<shellex> ofan: 纯html有啥好看的
<archl> 。。。
<ofan> yunfan: ......你真会找理由
<archl> black_angel?
<archl> ofan: 因为你去了美国，让他不高兴了
<shellex> ofan: 异地恋？
<yunfan> ofan: 这个我不敢自夸  不过我找不出姿态不对这种理由
<adam8157> shellex: 你真相了
<gebjgd> yunfan: 你知道蘑菇头么？
<ofan> shellex: 比较直观，elements还要挨个点开。。。
<gebjgd> yunfan: 求兰州妹子的那个
<yunfan> gebjgd: 不知道
<shellex> ofan: 鼠标指到哪儿自动展开
<yunfan> 兰州的不是 imtxc 么
<black_angel> 顶
<archl> black_angel: 。。。
<adam8157> @lerosua刷了屏
<yunfan> lerosua在?
<nyfair> 贵圈真乱
<shellex> twitter吧
<gebjgd> yunfan: 你不上g+的？
<gebjgd> yunfan: 好落后
<gebjgd> nyfair: 妹子
<black_angel> 晚上煮蛋吃
<archl> gebjgd:  g+ 太乱。
<yunfan> gebjgd: 不上 我只是许多人的g+人肉filter
<yunfan> gebjgd: GR重读用户 一天要看5趟
<yunfan> 白天
<shellex> yunfan: 你是大胡子？
<archl> shellex: 你是小胡子？
<gebjgd> nyfair: 有g+么
<yunfan> shellex: yep
<ofan> shellex: 不显示的元素咋办
<shellex> yunfan: 猜着是
<shellex> ofan: dev tool可以搜索
<yunfan> 今早刚把胡子刮了  现在是四条眉毛
<adam8157> shellex: 大胡子剃了之后的照片很亮
<ofan> shellex: 还是麻烦了点
<shellex> ofan: =.=
<ofan> yunfan: 你的目标应该是德国香肠 gebjgd
<shellex> ofan: 关键是可以直接在elements里面修改，然后看到效果很方便
<yunfan> lerosua看起来很精神 诶
<yunfan> 想不到做了果粉会这样 不知道他生病打不打针 吃不吃药
<ofan> shellex: 这倒是，有时候就想扫一眼看有没有某些输出等等
<adam8157> yunfan: 哈哈哈
 * ofan 有基情
<shellex> yunfan: 果粉少生病。
<shellex> an apple a day, keep doctors away.
<yunfan> shellex: 这个主要是苹果总部在发功 7x24小时的
<yunfan> s/发功/发货/
<shellex> ofan: 唔，这种东西…需要亲眼看么
<adam8157> shellex: 这句话难道不是说用苹果的拿不到文凭么 lol
<ofan> shellex: ..咋不用
<shellex> adam8157: 怎么理解都行
 * adam8157 发家致富之后给我老娘买个mba
<shellex> ofan: 你可以写一个js脚本自动验证...
<ofan> 我有这种习惯，喜欢控制输出
<shellex> ofan: 然后看console输出就行
 * yunfan 我爹之前已经问我索要ipad了
 * yunfan 还好后面又取消了
<ofan> shellex: js没我眼睛好使..
<shellex> ofan: 少来. 你不写测试用例么。
<yunfan> ofan: 相信眼睛 而不相信逻辑
<ofan> shellex: 我就看有没有一段输出而已
<ofan> yunfan: 眼睛效率很高
 * adam8157 闪
<shellex> 下班咯~
<yunfan> ofan: 那说明你的代码效率太低
<ofan> yunfan: 锻炼直觉比锻炼逻辑要简单的多
<shellex> ofan: 鬼扯。你画画么
<yunfan> ofan: 这样将来嫁人可以靠直觉找个好老公？
<ofan> yunfan: 你这结论就是没逻辑的
<ofan> yunfan: 难道你要用逻辑？
<ofan> 逻辑又不能帮你找到对象
<yunfan> ofan: 你喜欢用直觉 我就用直觉跟你谈嘛
<yunfan> ofan: 你看 又被你影响了  nnd
<ofan> yunfan: 我说用什么效率高就用什么，这才叫逻辑
<archl> roylez:  jusss  http://termcast.develz.org/
<kk> archl ⇪ t: termcast.develz.org
<yunfan> ofan: 这就是你们的直觉嘛
<archl> 完蛋了。
 * archl 没直觉，没逻辑，没记忆。
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/219443.htm
<kk> ofan 啥标题, ⇪ 我国拟立法规定实行网络身份管理_CHINA 中国_cnBeta.COM
<black_angel> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=54&t=396171
<kk> black_angel ⇪ ti: 无盘终端如何配置 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<yunfan> ofan: 逻辑能帮我找到嘲讽对象 lol
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] vlc中的跳去h.264环内去筷滤镜里面的选项有什么区别?
<ofan> yunfan: 不过逻辑不好的话就成自嘲了
<yunfan> ofan: 共勉
<ofan> yunfan: lol
 * yunfan 山东大汗
<ofan> yunfan: 前途不大
 * yunfan 鹦鹉学话
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/219412.htm
<kk> ofan ⇪ ti: GNU sed维护者因反对FSF决定辞职_Open Source 开源_cnBeta.COM
<ofan> yunfan: 邯郸学步
<jusss> 。
<jusss> ofan: 求米国现在流行的音乐
<ofan> jusss: gunum style
<jusss> ofan: ...gangnam style竟然在billboard上排18th
<jusss> 吃饭去
<nopcall> 我好好奇啊 李纳斯一个朋能有多少 工资呢。
<nopcall> 月
<jusss> 估计不少吧
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • 无盘终端如何配置 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396171 情况是： 1. 一台已经安装了 dhcp3, tftpd, apache2 的 ubuntu 10.10 机器，dhcp3 已经配置好，客户端可以访问该主机。 2. 一台本来打算网络安装的旧机器，很悲剧的硬盘完全挂掉了。 所以现在就想着让客户端直接通 …
<nopcall> jusss: 。。google了下也没有。。基金会一个月能有多少呢。。
<gebjgd> nopcall: 足够他买个大房子 3辆车的
<gebjgd> nopcall: 你说他一个月多少工资
<nopcall> gebjgd: = =你从哪看到的。
<gebjgd> nopcall: 你的消息太闭塞
<nopcall> gebjgd: .......
<cleamoon> Merry Christmas Eve
<gebjgd> nopcall: 他要是过的日子不滋润 为何入了美籍？
<archl> gebjgd: 美籍便于周游世界
<archl> gebjgd: 美国小女孩10多岁就边打工边旅游了
<gebjgd> archl: 不用美籍
<gebjgd> archl: 他自己本身的国籍也足够周游世界了
<cleamoon> 你们在说谁？ofan？
<archl> gebjgd:  德国籍也可以
<gebjgd> archl: 美籍还容易也麻烦呢
<archl> gebjgd: 谁？
<archl> gebjgd:  linus？
<gebjgd> archl: 恩
<archl> gebjgd:  他有几个国家的国籍啊。。。
<gebjgd> archl: 美国承认多国籍？
<gebjgd> archl: 真的假的
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 美国其实是要求归化入籍的时候，放弃本国原有国籍的吧？
<archl> 不知道额
<gebjgd> 啊呜虫 好像不是 中国是 不承认多重国籍
<archl> 似乎是呢。好像有人就放弃美国国籍才能获得其他国国籍。
<archl> 好吧，很少有人要求拥有中华人民共和国国籍的
<kk> 新 影音多媒体 • clementine无法恢复到原始大小 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396175 之前不知道怎么弄的，现在打开clementine就是全屏，没有‘关闭，最大化，最小化’这个三个按钮，左侧菜单栏也被覆盖了。。。。 是ubuntu12.04 统计信息: 发表于 由 shepherd_M — 2012-12-24 18:48
<archl> gebjgd: 你有钱吗？
<gebjgd> archl: 没钱
<archl> gebjgd: $1有吗。
<archl> gebjgd: 每个月给我 $1 吧
<gebjgd> archl: 有什么正当的理由么？
<archl> gebjgd: 现在没有，等有了，我就问你要钱。
<gebjgd> archl: 你是弱智残障儿童？
<archl> gebjgd: 恩。
<gebjgd> archl: 证明发来
<archl> 。。。
<archl> 证明。。。
<archl> 没有
<gebjgd> archl: 那就不行
<archl> gebjgd: 我会准备好了再要钱的
<gebjgd> archl: 用我帮忙让你变成弱智残障儿童？
<archl> gebjgd: 额。你在这方面能帮上忙？那我就看错你了
<gebjgd> archl: 我可以找熊猫男
<archl> gebjgd: 。。。熊猫男是谁？
<archl> ??熊猫男
<gebjgd> archl: yunfan
<archl> gebjgd: yunfan能帮我变智障？？？
<gebjgd> archl: 问题不大
<archl> gebjgd: 。。。
<piggybox>  gebjgd 美国是允许多重国籍的
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] http://www.cwu.com/subweb/n101_nation.htm
<kk> UbuntuTalk 啥标题, ⇪ 美
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 美国承认多重国籍，但是归化入籍要放弃原有的国籍。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] “宣誓 一旦面試通過，您會在一個月至半年之間收到移民局通知進行宣誓；由於美國不承認雙重國籍，您必須宣誓放棄原本國籍。此外，並須宣誓效忠美國，遵守美國憲法與法律。宣誓過後即取得美國公民證書，正式成為美國公民。”
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 系统发烫 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396176 自从系统从11.10升级到12.04LTS后每次开机用了不到十几分钟主板就发烫，而且很烫。不知道怎么回事，但我用ｗｉｎ７的时候用几个小时也没出现过这种问题，希望知道的能解答一下不胜感激！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 h …
<ofan> gebjgd: 熊猫男？
<ofan> gebjgd: 为啥他叫熊猫男
<gebjgd> ofan: 胸毛
<ofan> gebjgd: 。。。。。
<tryit> 发现了个好玩的,wgetpaste
<archl> 浙江普通话似乎很短。
<archl> 说出来没有尾音
<imtxc> adam8157: 你现在用的debian 6还是7呢
<adam8157> imtxc: sid
<imtxc> adam8157: o sid跟6 还是7没有关系对吧
<adam8157> imtxc: .
<microcai> hi
<kk> microcai, 好.. .  ㍬ 
 * microcai 刚刚发现了个牛软件
<microcai> 可以录制这样的图片 http://imagebin.org/240521
<imtxc> microcai: byzanz?
<microcai> yep
<imtxc> microcai: 我想知道他用的是什么QQ
<alvin_rxg> 开 vlc... 然后录像，然后保存为 gif ... lol
<microcai> imtxc: 拿是我的qq
<ofan> microcai: gif没有大小限制
<adam8157> QQ ?
<ofan> 可以一直传数据
<imtxc> microcai: 你用的嘛版本的QQ?
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 中兴F66可以安装ssh服务器么？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396178 rt。如果可以的话我用它作为一个代理服务器。 busybox版本是1.0.1 编译时间是2012/06/?? 统计信息: 发表于 由 温顺的绵羊 — 2012-12-24 20:10
<microcai> imtxc:  qq2012啊
<ofan> https://github.com/videlalvaro/gifsockets
<imtxc> microcai: .......哦啊
<gebjgd> microcai: 无节操
<gebjgd> XD
<imtxc> microcai: 到底嘛系统....不像win啊
<gebjgd> imtxc: gentoo kde + wine qq
<microcai> imtxc: 不是 win 啊
<microcai> gebjgd: 正解 +1
<imtxc> microcai: 原来是 wine啊
<ofan> imtxc: kde
<alvin_rxg> qq 可以完美 wine 了？
<imtxc> microcai: 明白了 ofan ~
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你又鸡动了？
<imtxc> 以前用过wine的qq,自动就给我切换成离开状态了.
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 对啊，可以泡妞了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 过几天找你玩去？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 2月可以。1月份考试
<ofan> 其实可以用gif做直播
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 靠
<microcai> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/161287
<microcai> http://imagebin.org/240524
<microcai> 一个演示 KDE 华丽的易用性的动画
<alvin_rxg> microcai: 把你的电脑送给我，我也用 kde
<imtxc> microcai: 好机器
<gebjgd> XD
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我的好机器也不跑kde
<alvin_rxg> 夏天再考虑换机器。
<ofan> microcai: 这就华丽？
<microcai> ofan: 看到没，啥叫易用性
<ofan> microcai: 还行
<archl> ofan: 你不是纯果酱么
<microcai> ofan: 不是 GNOME 那个渣能比的
<ofan> microcai: o 跟gnome比那确实是华丽的一笔了
<ofan> 我讨厌拖拽上传，弄个脚本一键上传
 * archl 理解的易用性是，我想这里有这个，这就存在。
 * archl 因此认为android是垃圾。
<ofan> archl: 你搞个不垃圾的
 * imtxc 等会升级玩系统就去wine个 qq
<archl> ofan: 我在用比android好些的
<archl> ofan: 没机会搞。
<imtxc> microcai: wine下现在不会自动切换到离开状态了吧?
<archl> ofan:对于手机来说，商业背景没有，就不可能
<fangpeishi> 计算机1双网卡，eth0接外网,eth1接一台计算机2，ip192.168.0.2，为啥ssh 192.168.0.2 是登录到计算机1呢？求解
<ofan> archl: 这不废话
<imtxc> archl: android用着不错啊
<archl> imtxc: 我用着很糟糕。
<imtxc> fangpeishi: 嘛意思呢?
<fangpeishi> :-/恩 就是ssh 192.168.0.2 是登录到计算机1
<imtxc> fangpeishi: 0.2本来就是你这台机器的IP啊
<imtxc> fangpeishi: 你要ssh 192.168.0.x 不是2
<ofan> fangpeishi: 设置route
<imtxc> 貌似我理解错了....
<fangpeishi> 计算机1是192.168.0.1
<microcai> imtxc: 这是 qq 本来的功能啊
<fangpeishi> 奇怪
<imtxc> microcai: wine比较奇怪
<microcai> imtxc: 动动鼠标就回来了
<microcai> imtxc: 长时间不用电脑是会变离开状态的
<ofan> fangpeishi: 设置route
<piggybox> ofan:  有个叫source drop的app一样的功能，支持drag文本到各种pastebin
<ofan> piggybox: 我自己搞个
<fangpeishi> 好的 ，我去看看。谢谢ofan
<black_angel> 兄弟们，你们是怎么安装软件的，如果包管理器不起作用，依赖关系是好烦的一件事呀
<archl> black_angel: 如果内核坏了，你怎么用呢。
<black_angel> 只好重装吧
<archl> 可以用别的内核？
<archl> black_angel: 修好你的包管理器最简单了
<black_angel> archl, 修不了了，因为版本是 10.10 ，现在连网易也不支持这个版本了，靠
<tryit> archl, 使用备用kernel
<tryit> archl, 测试新版本的kernel之前，旧的肯定要留着的嘛
<black_angel> 现在我现在使用的是 ubuntu 10.10，已经被停止支持了，只能手动编译源代码了
<tryit> black_angel, 包管理器出问题的话离系统崩溃不远了
<piggybox> black_angel:  不升级？
<black_angel> piggybox, 因为用的好好的，不想升
<black_angel> 那天，还有个用 10.04 的呢
<tryit> black_angel, 尝试下gentoo，没有版本的分别
<black_angel> 哎呀，现在连想装个 ltsp-server 都被那些依赖关系搞死，哎
<archl> black_angel: 。。。那就别用了。装新版本
<black_angel> archl, 代价好高呀，- -!
<tryit> black_angel, 还是先花大力气熟悉软件包管理器吧
<black_angel> tryit, 一旦停止支持，好麻烦
<tryit> black_angel, 支持啥呢？计数支持？
<tryit> black_angel, 技术
<black_angel> tryit, 包的依赖关系
<tryit> black_angel, 自己解决啊
<tryit> black_angel, 包管理器不就是干这个的吗
<tryit> black_angel, 你用linux多久了
<black_angel> 向 gentoo 看齐，源代码安装
<black_angel> tryit, 5+ å¹´
<tryit> black_angel, 那应该没问题了啊
<tryit> black_angel, 用gentoo吧，我可以给点小建议, :-)
<black_angel> tryit, 愿闻其详
<tryit> black_angel, 还是“先把包管理系统搞懂了"
<black_angel> tryit, - -!
<piggybox> 麻烦都是自找的
<gebjgd> piggybox: +1
<tryit> black_angel, 手动编译内核也无所谓的，熟悉了就好了
<black_angel> 每半年一次的升级真是太频繁了
<archl> black_angel: 。。。
<gebjgd> black_angel: 直接arch
<archl> gebjgd: 。。。
<archl> black_angel: 直接 买 RH 吧
<archl> black_angel: 交给别人管就好了
<tryit> black_angel, http://funexploit.readthedocs.org/en/latest/sources/portage.html
<kk> tryit ⇪ t: portage软件包管理系统学习笔记 — funexploit 1.0 documentation
<gebjgd> black_angel: rh是渣
<gebjgd> black_angel: gentoo不用考虑
<archl> gebjgd: 这样他就不用管了
<gebjgd> black_angel: arch 或者 debian
<archl> gebjgd: 最轻松。只给钱
<black_angel> 又黑啦
<gebjgd> black_angel: 你就是黑的 又什么再黑的
<black_angel> - -!
<archl> black_angel: 。。。
<archl> gebjgd: 圣诞节了。
<archl> gebjgd: 你有啥礼物送人啊？
<trying> www.youtube.com/watch?v=8r-QXTdnqQg&hd=1
<alvin_rxg> Title: The Victoria's Secret Fashion Show 2012 - YouTube (@ youtube.com)
<gebjgd> archl: 是 一会儿去朋友家
<trying> Victoria's Secret 2012 :p
<gebjgd> archl: 今天 明天
<gebjgd> archl: 前天就已经去了一家了
<gebjgd> trying: 鸡动了？
<archl> gebjgd: 哦。一家一家跑
<gebjgd> archl: 恩 老朋友
<trying> gebjgd: lol
<imtxc> gebjgd: 你们放假么
<trying> imtxc: 你們放假嗎?
<CyrusYzGTt> trying§ 早就應該讓我知道。。
<trying> CyrusYzGTt: lol
<trying> CyrusYzGTt: 怎? 桌腳離開地面了嗎?
<CyrusYzGTt> trying§ http://funexploit.readthedocs.org/en/latest/sources/portage.html  我說的是這個， microcai 當時沒有給我看這種文檔。。
<gebjgd> archl: imtxc 我一直在放假
<imtxc> trying: 祖国肯定不放假
<trying> imtxc: 什? 你們元旦不是連放嗎?
<tryit> CyrusYzGTt, 什么意思？
<imtxc> trying: 连放完之后连上8天
<tryit> CyrusYzGTt, 我自己写的笔记……而已
<CyrusYzGTt> tryit§ 因爲不會，， 就一直用 fedora
<CyrusYzGTt> tryit§ 你應該 cc 給所有人
<trying> imtxc: 所以你不想連放嗎?
<tryit> CyrusYzGTt, 晕
<black_angel> 出现这句话 cannot find input file: `Makefile.in'
<black_angel> 可是同目录下有 Makefile.am 能用其代替不？
<alvin_rxg> Title: makefile.am (@ makefile.am)
<tryit> CyrusYzGTt, :-)，用gentoo吧，我会力所能及给你提供帮助……嘿嘿
<tryit> CyrusYzGTt, 或者告诉你去哪里寻找帮助
<CyrusYzGTt> tryit§ ,,算了， 現在 用fedora習慣了。。
<tryit> CyrusYzGTt, 恩
<trying> hmm... 現在這種包管理的東西真的很多
<tryit> trying, ...
<trying> 以前用  slackware 時完全沒這種東西
<trying> 好痛苦阿...
<CyrusYzGTt> tryit§ 而且，，編譯感覺很浪費時間
<iyzsong> o.o
<trying> 什麼都是 ./configure ; make ; make install
<trying> CyrusYzGTt: 我不能同意你更多
<tryit> CyrusYzGTt, 呵呵
<CyrusYzGTt> .. tryit trying ...
<CyrusYzGTt> trying§ ..你這 語法錯誤，，  明顯是翻譯的 '
<CyrusYzGTt> 我不能同意你更多 ..
<trying> :-)
<trying> http://vimeo.com/55677967 這個蠻有趣的
<kk> trying ⇪ t: HUMAN NATURE on Vimeo
<black_angel> 升级一个系统代价很高的
<tryit> black_angel, ......
<tryit> black_angel, 不觉得啊真的
<black_angel> tryit, 因为你根本没用它，所以就不觉得啦
<tryit> black_angel, 我天天在用啊
<black_angel> tryit, 我的 emacs 从 23.2 升级到 24，结果新特性让我的配置文件不起作用，只好删掉用回 v23 的版本
<tryit> black_angel, 我也有这个过程，但其中只有 nil 和 -1的地方需要替换一下，其他的没什么变化
<black_angel> tryit, 一旦升级，好多现在在用的，已经安装配置好的东西，到了新环境就会出现水土不服
<tryit> black_angel, 完全没这回事
<tryit> black_angel, 我的emacs插件大部分都是用软件包管理系统安装的
<black_angel> tryit, 原先升级 google chrome 也遇到 flash 插件不支持的情况，搞得有一段时间根本不能用 chrome 来看视频。
<archl> black_angel: 。升级。就要你备份啊。。。备份设置。。。然后覆盖。。。配置文件一般有变化也会提示的。。。
<archl> black_angel: 软件差异，你就看changelog改。。。
<tryit> black_angel, gentoo下如果新版本有问题，可以先mask
<black_angel> 升级就是折腾，真是的
<archl> black_angel: 那就不升级。
<black_angel> 而且现在的 gnome 3 被说得一无是处，还不如 gnome 2 ，这让我咋升级呀
<sikao_lfs> 估计你升级的不是12.04版本......所以估计算折腾.
<tryit> black_angel, 一直用xfce好好的
<archl> black_angel: 。。。傻瓜。。。
<archl> black_angel: 别人怎么说我也不管，我说android是垃圾，照样很多人用
<black_angel> 表示对升级持观望态度的说。
<tryit> black_angel, 你有了恐惧症了
<black_angel> 另外还有一个问题一直在困扰，我的显卡是 NV GT 440 的，屏幕 PHILIPS 24 寸，每次 logout 之后就黑屏了，机器倒是还在工作
<black_angel> 这时候连按 Alt+Ctrl+F1~F6 都没有反应
<black_angel> 只好重启，都不知道是显卡驱动问题还是什么问题，晕死
<black_angel> 感觉现在装 64 位还不是时候，白白浪费了 1 G的内存
<black_angel> Memory 处提示 2.9 GiB 可是明明是 4 G 的内存条呀
<black_angel> 还是装一下 12.04 吧，包管理器完全用不了了，没有可以用的源了。:-(
<tryit> black_angel, 不用装64位也能用4G内存
<black_angel> tryit, how-to?
<tryit> black_angel, 编译内核，开启选项
<black_angel> tryit, 如此？
<tryit> black_angel, 恩，我的就是
<alvin_rxg> zzZZZ
<black_angel> tryit, 如此甚好！
<black_angel> 妈呀，这一升级，连虚拟机又得重装了，够忙的，日呀
<tryit> black_angel, 你做开发还是？
<black_angel> 装了两个虚拟机，一个 Windows XP 用来网银的，（鄙视中国网银），一个 Fedora 17 用来做测试的。
<black_angel> 还好网速是 4 M，不然装好之后装软件那速度会疯掉
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu引导怎么改成windows引导啊 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396183 原来的系统：win7 64bit /win8 64bit 双系统 在win7下安装的ubuntu 硬盘安装ubuntu的时候，安装启动引导器的位置使用的默认，现在开机引导是ubuntu的，我常用win7，于是就有了ubunt引导——>windows引导两层 …
<black_angel> 上面的问题是个新手问题，谁去帮他一下吧
<trying> 玛雅历作者「日历做上一千年就够用了吧www」
<tryit> black_angel, kernel中有个PAE选项，开启了就好了，紧邻的有个High Memory Support选项，选择4G或者64G都可以，就能支持4G或者以上内存了
<trying> UNIX作者「在2038年还有人在用我写的OS就够了吧」
<trying> 互联网作者「IP地址有42亿就够用了吧」
<imtxc> trying: 对啊,还不如就元旦那天放一天假就好了
<black_angel> 绝对不够
<black_angel> tryit, 是要重新编译内核吗？
<tryit> black_angel, 恩
<black_angel> tryit, hack it.
<tryit> black_angel, 很平常啊，有新内核了我就会升级，都是手动编译的
<lenovo> tryit 需要主板支持吗
<tryit> lenovo, 这个不清楚
<black_angel> tryit, 你是没事找事做，蛋疼型
<imtxc> tryit: 用上3.8内核了?
<tryit> imtxc, 现在是3.5.6的，
<thanatoid>   
<tryit> 有一次3.6的有问题，就直接mask了
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 关于ubuntu12.10连接投影仪的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396184 用compiz开启3d特效后，连接投影仪总是为右侧扩展屏幕状态。我想让笔记本显示屏和投影仪同步显示。用xrandr --output VGA --same-as LVDS --auto命令系统显示not found vga；忽略。 我如何能做到在桌面正方体； …
<lenovo> tryit http://www.linuxidc.com/Linux/2009-05/19827.htm 这是我Google找到的， tryit 你怎么看？
<kk> lenovo ⇪ ti: 32位Ubuntu中支持超过4G的大内存的方法_Linux教程_Linux公社-Linux系统门户网站
<fangpeishi> NAT转发搞定了。原来重启一下就好了。郁闷。。:-[
<tryit> lenovo, 不懂ubuntu
<tryit> lenovo, 如果可行的话就可以免去编译内核之苦了，很多人不想手动编译
<lenovo> tryit 是啊，编译就是耗时间，除了更深入的了解计算机外，速度也没怎么的提升，唉 跟近几年硬件的发展也有很大关系
<tryit> http://funexploit.readthedocs.org/en/latest/sources/gentoo_kernel.html  加到笔记里了
<kk> tryit ⇪ t: gentoo内核配置 — funexploit 1.0 documentation
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 双屏输出 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396185 双屏输出有什么好方法，显卡是hd3000 如果使用系统内的镜像显示，外屏的分辨率会降低。有没有办法让外屏的分辨率提高。 统计信息: 发表于 由 albert_z — 2012-12-24 22:01
 * maplebeats 唉，是
<tryit> trying, gentoo里最新的kernel是3.7.1的，明天更新下
<tryit> imtxc,
<sou_1> 真快 完全跟着官网来的?
<tryit> sou_, 应该是，官网上17号才成为稳定版,3.7.1
<tryit> sou_, 其实内核没必要每次都更新，过段时间更新下就行
<sou_> [tryit]请问我每次编了以后都没有无线网卡支援 是哪个选项出错了?
<alvin_rxg> 特定的 firmware 或者 驱动？
<tryit> sou_, http://funexploit.readthedocs.org/en/latest/sources/gentoo_kernel.html ，这是我的，里面有无线网卡
<tryit> sou_, 不知道你是什么型号的
<tryit> sou_, 我的是 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 5100 AGN
<sou_> [tryit]我的是宏基的4752G,我先参考一下你的哈
<tryit> sou_, lspci看下
<lenovo> 要支持4G内存的一些条件
<lenovo> 1.CPU能寻址到64位的线性地址，或则含有64未原生或则扩展指令集的CPU,32位CPU是不能
<lenovo> 支持4g内存访问的。
<lenovo> 2.主板芯片组支持，需要支持64位指令的南北桥芯片。
<lenovo> 3.操作系统支持，32位系统无法使用到4G内存，即使启用PAE地址扩展技术，需要64位操作系统支持。
<lenovo> 真是不容易啊 -_-！
<sou_> [tryit] Broadcom Corporation BCM43227 802.11b/g/n
<alvin_rxg> pae 是啥情况？
<tryit> sou_, 内核里有这个驱动
<tryit> alvin_rxg, Physical Address Extension
<alvin_rxg> tryit: 不是， pae 支持为啥要 64位操作系统支持？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？
<sou_> [tryit]我再研究一下... 我刚进gentoo 以后还要常请教哈 ~~
<tryit> sou_, 恩，:-)
<alvin_rxg> Linux wheezy 3.2.0-4-686-pae #1 SMP Debian 3.2.32-1 i686 GNU/Linux
<tryit> alvin_rxg, 32位应该是需要补丁
<sou_> [tryit]先谢谢了哈 嘿嘿
<alvin_rxg> tryit: 对啊， pae 补丁呀。让内核支持呀。 但为啥要 64位操作系统支持？
<alvin_rxg> 15:38:32        lenovo | 3.操作系统支持，32位系统无法使用到4G内存，即使启用PAE地址扩展技术，需要64位操作系统支持。
<tryit> alvin_rxg, 。。。
<trying> www.youtube.com/watch?v=y5DgjKHpwog
<alvin_rxg> Title: 聖誕節是什麼？可以吃嗎？(中文字幕).\ - YouTube (@ youtube.com)
<tryit> Linux mygentoo 3.5.6-gentoo #2 SMP Thu Nov 15 11:22:22 CST 2012 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T6500 @ 2.10GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<tryit> alvin_rxg, Y450，小白
<alvin_rxg> lenovo: source pls ?
<tryit> alvin_rxg, 它那上面写的有误吧，我用的5G内存，呵呵
<alvin_rxg> tryit: 所以很奇怪嘛，都 64位系统了，已经能支持很大的内存了，它不需要 pae 支持了。。。
<tryit> alvin_rxg, 恩，应该是这样的
<tryit> alvin_rxg, 或者是表达有误
<archl> alvin_rxg: 阿文你在吗。有空吗。
<lenovo> 让大家误解了， 是“或者”
<alvin_rxg> lenovo: 或者？
<alvin_rxg> archl: 没空
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 请教一个不知天高地厚的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396193 因为不懂，所以不知道问题是是否恰当。高手勿喷！ 想问的是：windows下很多软件在linux下是没有的，但是又想用怎么办？.exe文件如何转换成linux下可用的文件，比如deb、rpm。。。。请高手不吝赐教， …
<tryit> alvin_rxg, 这两天尽在这聊天了，没干点正事，呵呵
<archl> alvin_rxg: 算了。我比你有空。
<lenovo> 前面也有几个错别字 ， 应该是把 “即使”改成“或者”，在“需要”前面加个“或者”
<alvin_rxg> ... 点点点 ... 点点点
<tryit> o(∩∩)o...哈哈，搞笑了
<alvin_rxg> http://www.weibo.com/1678843974/zbhcODawe
<kk> alvin_rxg 啥标题, ⇪ 新浪微博登录 新浪微博-随时随地分享身边的新鲜事儿
<alvin_rxg> kacke
<alvin_rxg> http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/large/64112046gw1e055e56l1zj.jpg
<tryit> alvin_rxg, 耐心看完了，有点意思
<archl> 今天还睡吗？
<alvin_rxg> Schöne Weihnachten
<trying> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GLQe_N11YPQ
<kk> trying 啥标题, ⇪ YouTube - 聖誕老人管訓中心
<jusss> trying: 通配符可以这样用吗？mv *mp3 ../
<jusss> trying: dos下好像是*.mp3 我想知道*mp3或*p3这种能被识别吗？
<jusss> MeaCulpa: *mp3能被识别吗
<jusss> 额，貌似是可以被识别的
<jusss> 没人了吗？
<Favorinfo> 应该是有的吧
<jusss> soga
<Favorinfo> 话说 这玩意 平时人多么
<jusss> 额，还可以吧
<Favorinfo> 才刚转到这里  前段时间一直在Ubuntu的IRC中  看着那一页页的鸟文  桑心中啊
<jusss> 嗯
<jusss> eexpress: 还没睡
<jusss> roylez: 出来聊会
<Favorinfo> 我很想知道 这玩意是如何login的啊
<Favorinfo> 结果 到现在才发现自己都没有login过
<jusss> 不需要login
<jusss> irc本来就是匿名的
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 可以绑定账号。
<Favorinfo> 对啊
<jusss> 你上过efnet吗
<Favorinfo> 我就是想帮顶帐号而已
<Favorinfo> 木有的说
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] login 要机器人的。
<jusss> efnet不提供帐号注册
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 用命令来绑定。
<Favorinfo> 不是说用//msg NickServ register就可以的嘛？
<jusss> 据说当时关于irc是否需要注册这个问题，两个很大的irc阵营闹翻了
<Favorinfo> 呵呵
<jusss> efnet据说是其中之一
<Favorinfo> 但是 应该是可以绑定的吧
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] http://www.freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<kk> UbuntuTalk 啥标题, ⇪ freenode: frequently-asked questions
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 参照这里的介绍。
<jusss> 我赞成不注册帐号
<jusss> 网络本来就是自由的
<Favorinfo> 那倒也是
<Favorinfo> 主要是惯性吧
<jusss> 没必要搞这种复杂的东东
<Favorinfo> 毕竟 每个人都有私有的想法在其中的
<alvin_rxg> 这个和私有没关系…
<Favorinfo> 我这个也是简单的在利用Empathy而已
<Favorinfo> 呵呵
<Favorinfo> 也没有什么特别的事情啦  只是之前看到命令的时候 想小小的试用一下而已
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 你昨天至少ban了我9个ip
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 注册的好处是不怕被人冒名。
<Favorinfo> 结果发现  在使用某些命令的时候  竟是直接提示说什么没有login  所以 才纠结的
<Favorinfo> 那倒也是 呵呵
<jusss> nick不是本来应该谁先到谁用的原则吗
<Favorinfo> 呵呵
<Favorinfo> 那倒也是咯
<Favorinfo> 毕竟 这个才真正符合共享的名号
<jusss> 某些频道强制需要注册nick才能进入
<jusss> 还有个需要有人邀请你，
<Favorinfo> 只能说这个  各有优势吧
<Favorinfo> 这样  至少可以限制里面的人
<Favorinfo> 不过 怎么说呢  现在使用IRC的人比较多
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] “谁先到到谁用？”
<Favorinfo> 要是等人多了话  可能以后的商业性什么的 就流入到这个圈子了
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 这样的话，被别人抢了昵称怎么办呢？
<jusss> 有什么问题？这句话
<jusss> 网络本来就应该是共享的
<Favorinfo> 所以  有个时候 也是说设定这样的规则也是件好事的说
<jusss> 这是某个宣言里说的
<Favorinfo> 还有就是  要是名字也成为一个临界资源怎么办呢  亲
<jusss> UbuntuTalk: 怎么查设备在linux里的名字？
<jusss> 比如lsusb出来的设备
<jusss> 怎么查它的名字？
<jusss> 比如ttyACM0
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 你说的名字是什么样的？
<jusss> ttyACM0这样的名字
<Favorinfo> 问一句  像empathy一般是将聊天记录存放在什么位置？
<maplebeats> Favorinfo: ~/.purple
<jusss> maplebeats: 怎么查看设备在系统中的名字
<jusss> maplebeats: 比如我的三星手机在系统中的名字是ttyACM0
<liuyc> exit
<liuyc> 大家好
<kk> liuyc, 好.. .  ㍘ 
<liuyc> 请问一下，fat32文件系统上的 test.. 一类目录（带2点的）linux能访问到吗？
<alvin_rxg> liuyc: 可以
<liuyc> 可以吗？
<liuyc> 我的ls -la 看到的全是问号
<liuyc> d????????? ? ? ? ? ? test..
<abine1> 要用树莓派看在线视频
<abine1> 你的网络连接要稳定
<abine1> 并且要够快
<abine1> 观看体验才会流畅
<wait> 呵呵、
<abine1> 看1080p木有问题
<abine1> 用无线连接有网速压力
<abine1> 最好的话是用网线和路由器直接连接获得稳定的网络连接
<abine1> 要是安装官方版本的Raspbian系统然后添加软件源安装XBMC
<abine1> 无法启动XBMC
<abine1> 提示要安装相应的图形硬件驱动
<abine1> 直接安装一些基于XBMC的衍生版本就可以直接启动XBMC了
<abine1> 安装中文字体
<abine1> 还有中文输入法
<abine1> 设置网络连接恶
<abine1> 就可以了
<yanhao> hi
<yanhao> 没人啊
<jusss> ofan: you ren ma
<archl> Merry Xmas!
<archl> abine1: 美国人？
<archl> fivesheep: 羊怎么还在。不过节放假？
<roc> q
<kk>  06:35
#ubuntu-cn 2012-12-25
<archl> 早上好。
<archl> 睡了5小时还是比较困。
<fivesheep> you need 8
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 弱弱的问一句，现在的版本支持1440X900了吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396205 弱弱的问一句，现在的版本支持1440X900了吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wsg_dr — 2012-12-25 8:23
<kingbo> 早
 * slucx 表示webqq无法使用啊
<imtxc> slucx: 那个webqq经常莫名其妙收不到消息
 * imtxc 所有不以放假为目的的过节都是耍流氓.
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 请问如何进入文件夹的图形界面 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396206 在终端使用CD命令只能在终端中进入文件夹，我查了一下也没能找到在终端用命令直接进入（打开）文件夹的图形界面的方法，请教高手该怎样做呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 tjgyt — 2012-12-25 8:49
<tryingg> morning
<kk> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • Ubuntu server 进入单用户的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396209 我这里有一台Ubuntu server的机子，密码已经忘记了。 我进入单用户模式下用passwd命令修改密码，提示找不到命令。 然后我想进入/usr/bin目录下，结果进入/usr目录下什么都没有。 现在我不 …
<CyrusYzGTt> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNDkyMjc0MTMy.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt 啥标题, ⇪ 你所不知道的《西游记》-为何取西经—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看
<abine1> 树莓派刷xbian系统已经成功了
<abine1> 可以在线看视频了
<abine1> 接下来的任务是要设置无线网卡的连接
<CyrusYzGTt> http://ossacc.moe.edu.tw/modules/tadnews/page.php?nsn=2600
<abine1> 要在树莓派上实现通过无线网络连接上网
<kk> CyrusYzGTt 啥标题, ⇪ 教育部校園自由軟體數位資源推廣服務中心 - 本站消息
<abine1> 用RaspberryPI的Debian版本是可以识别无线网卡了
 * pityonline 北京有要实习的小弟的吗？求收留啊
<banxi1988> hi,有人用过E17的没？听说正式版发了，我就用Synaptic安装了e17。但是选择桌面环境设置好之后 ，进不支，黑的一片，只见鼠标。
<tryit> hello
<kk> tryit, 好.. .  ㍢ 
<gfrog> pityonline: 姐儿乃怎么看也不像实习生啊。
<pityonline> gfrog: 嗯，老了
<pityonline> 不行就只能随便找个工作了
<yunfan> pityonline: 老了 嫁不动了 哈
<adam8157> pityonline: p姐...
<pityonline> yunfan: ……
<pityonline> adam8157: 刚在往豆瓣DJ兆赫里塞歌
<gfrog>  /win 2
 * dwj mmmmm
<dwj> 什么？
<dwj> 人呢？
 * pityonline 下楼跑会儿步去
<yunfan> pityonline: 额 在家办公了？
<pityonline> yunfan: 无业
<banxi1988> Merry Christmas!
<yunfan> pityonline: 那就是在家办公
<yunfan> banxi1988: s/e/a/
<banxi1988> s/e/a 什么意思？
<hamo> adam8157: 蛋蛋壕
<hamo> bluezd: 不撸胸昨天哪gaoji去了？
<adam8157> hamo: .
<adam8157> huntxu: 什么仓位?
<bluezd> hamo: 哪也没去啊
<huntxu> adam8157: 從來沒清過啊
<hamo> adam8157: 据说股票要涨了？
<hamo> huntxu: ^^^
<adam8157> huntxu: 这两天涨不少了吧
<hamo> adam8157: huntxu 给透露点内幕消息吧壕们
<qwert> =-O
<huntxu> adam8157: 沒希望的
<adam8157> huntxu: ...
<huntxu> adam8157: 除非重新站上3000點，否則不看
<hamo> huntxu: 壕买了几百块砖啊？
<huntxu> hamo: 求黑貓君贊助
<hamo> bluezd: 生蛋节居然不出去gaoji
<huntxu> hamo: 說好的mbp呢
<hamo> huntxu: 对啊，说好的mba呢？
<hamo> adam8157: 说好的金钱豹呢？
<kk> 新 软件推荐 • 桌面录制成gif——byzanz http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396214 是不是有的时候你想帮助别人解决一个问题，但是又不是一下子就能给他说清楚的，尤其是对一些刚入门的人。这个时候你一定想到能把你的操作过程录制下来发给他了。但是录制成视频又太大了，另外， …
<hamo> kk: 小k早
<bluezd> hamo: 剩蛋节，圣诞结啊 哪有那么些基可搞
<kk> hamo, 请告诉我你的家庭。  ㍣ 
<adam8157> hamo: 你什么时候请?
<hamo> adam8157: 我还没吃过。。。你先请我给我示范一下吧。。。要不我会紧张的哟
<hamo> adam8157: 哟哟哟
<adam8157> hamo: 做梦
<hamo> adam8157: ...
<hamo> adam8157: 壕啊壕
<adam8157> hamo: 壕你妹
<hamo> adam8157: 也行啊，你壕我妹的时候顺便带上我就行了
<adam8157> ...
 * hamo 还好我没有妹妹
 * hamo -____________________-~~
<bluezd> hamo: 你今晚去哪gaoji啊？
<hamo> bluezd: 今晚？今晚无机可搞啊
<hamo> gfrog 基蛙君你怎么走了基蛙君
<bluezd> hamo: 你肯定昨晚去 gaoji 了
<hamo> gfrog 基蛙君你肥来啊基蛙君
<hamo> bluezd: 木有
<huntxu> hamo: 堂的也行
<hamo> huntxu: 堂的也木有啊
<abine1> 老子中奖了
<abine1> 浏览网页跳出个中奖的提示消息
<abine1> 叫我去领奖
<huntxu> abine1: 去吧
<abine1> 没路费
<abine1> 还要先交税才能领呢
<abine1> 求赞助路费
<huntxu> hamo: ^
<huntxu> abine1: 找黑貓君，最壕了
<hamo> abine1: 找蛋蛋壕
<abine1> 蛤蟆
<abine1> 赞助点路费
<hamo> adam8157: ^^^
<abine1> 奖金对半分了
<hamo> ...
<abine1> 78000啊
<hamo> abine1: 先打一半奖金到我账户，我就赞助你路费
<abine1> 还有一台3星笔记本
<huntxu> adam8157: 看來不到3000點沒希望是真的
<abine1> 人家不给先打奖金
<qwert> 地址发来 我们也中中奖
<abine1> 要先汇款过去交钱
<abine1> 你等着
<adam8157> huntxu: 过几天卖点
<abine1> 发个网址给你们过过瘾
<abine1> 用linux系统的就可以去过过瘾
<huntxu> adam8157: 求贊助求翻盤
<abine1> 用win系统浏览器的就别去了
<abine1> 中木马别来找我就行了
<abine1> qwert: 在么？
<abine1> 要不要中奖
<qwert> 。。。
<abine1> 我的电脑自动静音了
 * slucx webqq现在登录都是问题，越改越垃圾了
<abine1> 真是神奇了
<abine1> 那就不用QQ了
<abine1> 蛋疼
<qwert> wine qq不挺好
<Pwnna> o.o
<abine1> 大把的聊天工具
<Pwnna> abine1: pulseaudio/tumbleweed
<archl> 告诉我，对于懒散喜欢一家亲的中国人来说有什么聊天工具能打败qq？
<abine1> Pwnna: 上面有个静音指示灯
<abine1> 总是自动亮起来
<slucx> abine1: 我真不想用QQ，但是我要给别人联系啊，他们用我咋办…
<abine1> 管他们
<abine1> 爱用不用
<Pwnna> ..
<abine1> 他们用就让Y的
<abine1> 自己用QQ
<abine1> 对吧
<slucx> abine1: 领导说上来qq，咱们开个视频会议，我要说去你的，老子不用
<abine1> 没必要，人家用QQ，咱就得屁颠的跟着用
<abine1> 弱爆了
<slucx> 那谁给我发工资啊，汗
<abine1> 工作用QQ
<qwert> 谁熟悉unity lanucher的菜单自定义啊
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 谁有《Linux Administration Handbook》这本书的电子版 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396215 谁有这本书的电子版啊，能发一下下载地址吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 悟空and兰博 — 2012-12-25 11:06
<david_wu> 圣诞节真应该放假啊。
<jusss> hamo: 怎么查设备在系统中的名字，比如我的三星手机连上后在系统中的名字是ttyACM0
<hamo> jusss: dmesg
<hamo> jusss: 看最后面的记录
<hamo> jusss: 有attach的记录
<jusss> hamo: 哦
<slucx> abine1: win版的gtalk如果时间跟他服务器时间不一致的话还上不去，别人要用盗版软件，需要调时间，那咋办？我再给弄个pidgin？
<Pwnna> pidgin 还在被开发吗？
<abine1> 蛋疼
<Pwnna> MSN马上没了
<Pwnna> abine1: 去医生那里看看。。
<jusss> hamo: 我的android usb tethering连接本本的时候，会出现个usb0,这个也能用dmesg看出来吗？
<slucx> abine1: 或者切掉，哈哈
<abine1> 我是说那些被逼着用QQ的人蛋疼
<hamo> jusss: 能，所有的设备attach都会写入dmesg的
<huntxu> hamo: 貓貓好厲害
<hamo> huntxu: ...
 * hamo 求别黑...
<abine1> 那就白他
<huntxu> hamo: 改nick不黑
<abine1> 不黑
<huntxu> hamo_find_black: 還是那個生死戀好
 * slucx 改成别黑hamo
<hamo_find_black> huntxu: 明明是射爽了
<huntxu> adam8157: 3.5的圖標好蛋疼
<huntxu> adam8157: 用個飛機表示float，然後<-->橫著和豎著分別表示橫向和縱向最大化 =.=
<slucx> huntxu: awesome 吗？
<huntxu> slucx: .
<slucx> 翅膀也不好看
<Pwnna> 。。
<Pwnna> 最近开始用vim
<Pwnna> 还是没有太熟练
<huntxu> 用vim的jj短
<slucx> Pwnna: 趁没熟练换用emacs吧
<Pwnna> 。。。
<Pwnna> fuck off
<adam8157_> huntxu: 我一直用自己的theme啊
<Pwnna> screw emacs
<huntxu> adam8157_: 你連tasklist都改？
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: py加了set/dict 的comprehension
<slucx> huntxu: 他加了电量检测啥的
<qwert> 我是emacs
<huntxu> slucx: adam8157_ =.=
<huntxu> adam8157_: 求vps推薦
<huntxu> adam8157_: 原來那個得到認証了
<Pwnna> jedi vim
<Pwnna> jedi vim!
<huntxu> hamo_find_black: 可是用emacs的jj不能用
<hamo_find_black> huntxu: 啥？
<Pwnna> >_>
<jusss> hamo_find_black: dmesg出来的信息前面都有数字，那数字是啥
<hamo_find_black> jusss: jiffnier
<hamo_find_black> jusss: jiffies
<jusss> hamo_find_black: 感觉复杂。。。
<jusss> 全局变量jiffies用来记录自系统启动以来产生的节拍的总数
<hamo_find_black> jusss: 这都是不明觉历的东西啊...
<jusss> hamo_find_black: 同意
<huntxu> hamo_find_black: 你好gaoji
<jusss> hamo_find_black: 话说本本能telnet上android吗
<hamo_find_black> huntxu: 没你gaoji啊...
<hamo_find_black> jusss: 能啊，andorid root了就是个linux系统
<qwert> 发现编译个全点的内核     编译文件要占用8g左右的空间
<jusss> hamo_find_black: 网上有片文章是，android开了usb tethering,然后在本本上会多出个usb0,然后ifup usb0 ip,telnet ip,就行了
<hamo_find_black> jusss: 嗯，usb调试其实就是给android打了个洞
<imtxc> hamo_find_black: 黑毛好.
<hamo_find_black> 。。。
<jusss> hamo_find_black: 如果路由器提供dhcp功能，我还能手动指定ip吗？
<hamo_find_black> jusss: 能啊，路由器的dhcp只是向你提供了一个地址而已
<hamo_find_black> jusss: 你可以自己设，这样就不鸟那个dhcp了
<jusss> hamo_find_black: 嗯
<imtxc> huntxu: 哪的被认证了
<huntxu> imtxc: 西海岸
<imtxc> huntxu: http://my.kvm.la/linux.html 我用了一个月这个,速度倒还行,不过卖家在朝内,跑路的可能性大.
<kk> imtxc ⇪ t: Linux VPS - Kvmla - 美国加州洛杉矶,圣何塞,佛理蒙特,拉斯维加斯,达拉斯,西雅图VPS服务器
<jusss> hamo_find_black: 手动设置的话，总共需要设置几项，ip netmask route gateway broadcast dns?
<jusss> 貌似有点麻烦，如果需要设置六项的话
<onlylove> 昨晚上加班换加速器真麻烦
<bluezd_> huntxu: Linode
<jusss> maplebeats: 饭团，你来了
<jusss> maplebeats: 给我tx游戏体验服的帐号
 * pityonline 再跑 5 公里就达到 1000 公里了！
<pityonline> 看来元旦前有望达成
<archl> pityonline: 。。。
<archl> pityonline: p姐姐
<pityonline> archl: 裸姐姐
<pityonline> archl: 吃了吗？
<archl> jusss 来陪我做游戏。
<archl> pityonline: 吃了。。。
<pityonline> archl: 蛮早啊
<archl> pityonline: 我要变重重。
<pityonline> archl: 变虫虫？
<pityonline> archl: lol
<archl> pityonline:  重啊。我的体重不够。
<pityonline> archl: 运动运动促进吸收就行了
<archl> pityonline: 哦。懒啊。
<pityonline> archl: tualatrix 也是运动才会长肉
<pityonline> archl: 那就等着变虫虫啦
<pityonline> archl: 懒虫
<archl> pityonline:  中学运动了多年都没长肉，我感觉不对。。。
<pityonline> archl: 可能你吸收少
<archl> pityonline: 恩。我是懒啊。没见过比我还要懒的。
<pityonline> archl: 表面上看不出懒来
 * pityonline 今天是圣诞呢！祝愿大家圣诞快乐！
<archl> pityonline: 圣诞快乐。这一次没有给任何个人礼物。
 * imtxc 从来不知道嘛叫圣诞礼物的路过....
<archl> imtxc: 那我送你一个拥抱
 * imtxc 也从来不知道嘛叫生日礼物的路过... 额 貌似很悲惨的样子
<pityonline> archl: 祝福也算礼物嘛
<archl> imtxc 哦。7岁之后就没有生日礼物。
<Saturn_> 圣诞老人昨晚挂了
<roylez_> archl: 渣
<archl> pityonline: 祝福有时候感觉不到。
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<pityonline> archl: 我今年第一次收到生日礼物
<archl> roylez 乐乐抱抱我
 * roylez_ ( ‵□′)───C＜─___-)||| hamo_find_black
<Saturn_> 被袜子臭死了
<archl> pityonline:  哦。。。。
 * roylez_ o-_-)=O)。O。) archl
<pityonline> archl: 抱着就有感觉喽
 * palomino|working pokes roylez 
<roylez_> adam8157: 帽子
<roylez_> palomino|working: 城管在家
<palomino|working> so?
<roylez_> palomino|working: 可以专心踢人
<palomino|working> 暴戾阿
<roylez_> 必须啊
<roylez_> archl: 给我发个 issac 的种子，最新的，我要玩玩
<archl> roylez 那是什么？
<archl> roylez 玩 tome4吧。
<roylez_> archl: 我给你买的那期里面就有
<archl> roylez_:  http://te4.org/
<kk> archl ⇪ t: Tales of Maj'Eyal and T-Engine4 | Topdown tactical RPG roguelike game and game engine
<archl> roylez 额。。。没有找到啊。。。
<archl> lainme: 圣诞快乐。受到圣诞礼物了吗？
 * maplebeats 求礼物
<archl> roylez: 乐乐。到底是什么。。。搜不到。。
<roylez_> archl: the binding of issac
<archl> roylez flash游戏。。。
<cfy> roylez_: 主席。。。。
<roylez_> cfy: 榨菜
<cfy> roylez_: 主席，你哪里人？
<archl> cfy: 主席讨厌查户口。。。
<cfy> archl: 那，你是哪里人？
<archl> cfy: 不过我好像知道主席是九头鸟。
<cfy> archl: 这是什么？
<archl> cfy: 你说我的家庭还是我的成长？
<archl> cfy: 你说我的家庭还是我的成长？
<archl> 。。。
<archl> 主席有权。
<cfy> 什么清苦那个？
<cfy> 什么情况？
<cfy> roylez_: 这我啥也没干啊
<archl> cfy: 。。。。
<archl> cfy: 你在查户口。
<archl> cfy: 醋沸鸭。
<cfy> archl: 这怎么能叫查户口。。。。
<cfy> archl: 艹
<archl> cfy: 这在主席心里就是。
<archl> cfy: 我以前因此被踢了很多次。
<archl> cfy: 我不是每个人都要照片吗。
<archl> abine1: 照片给我吧。
<cfy> archl: ...
<cfy> archl: gaoji....
<archl> cfy: 稀饭。
<archl> cfy: 稀饭呀
<archl> cfy: 你是哪里人？
<bluezd_> test
<adam8157_> bluezd_: fail
<kk> bluezd_, 点点点.  ㍤ 
<roylez_> archl: 还没找到？
<archl> roylez 不是msg给你了？
<archl> 。。。
<hamo_find_black> roylez_: 你肥来啦尾席
<hamo_find_black> ...\
<archl> roylez_ 可能给 roylez 了。。。
<roylez_> archl: 拿到了
<roylez_> hamo_find_black: 黑毛君，上班好玩不？
<hamo_find_black> roylez_: 你这就是赤果果的炫耀啊
<archl> roylez 乐乐。给我看看我这个企划可能不。http://springrts.com/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=29378
<kk> archl 啥标题, ⇪ The Spring Project • View topic - Just a brief idea for a mod
<hamo_find_black> archl: 这是一个叫春的什么啊？
<imtxc> roylez_: 帝国主义的企业今天不用上班?
<\rs> archl: 你給 e17 翻譯的？
<roylez_> imtxc: 我请假7天
<archl> hamo_find_black:  。。是个游戏
<imtxc> roylez_: 壕
<archl> \rs: 不，我只给 e16 翻译。
<hamo_find_black> roylez_: 壕
<archl> imtxc: 带薪
<archl> hamo_find_black: 。。。
<archl> imtxc: 带薪假期我们这里都有。
<hamo_find_black> archl: 罗姐你要做这个叫春的游戏了？
<imtxc> archl: 一年多少天啊
<archl> imtxc:  2周吧，一般都是2周内。
<imtxc> 唉 就是放假也没什么事干
<archl> hamo_find_black: 我准备用3天做一个。
<archl> hamo_find_black: 游戏，用这个引擎。
 * hamo_find_black 拜 裸姐
<iIlL0oO> 我是地球人
<archl> hamo_find_black: 。。。小黑。
<ofan> archl: 啥游戏？
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=32826
<kk> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | NASA免费发布两本iPad电子书
<onlylove> 可惜詹姆斯韦伯不是光学望远镜
<archl> ofan:  spring的～
<archl> ofan: 就是导弹互相发射的
<ofan> archl: rts?
<archl> ofan: 恩。
<ofan> archl: 你咋戴帽子了
<archl> ofan: 什么？
<archl> 。。。
<archl> 我怎么有帽子了。。。
<archl> ofan:  我也不知道啊。
<ofan> archl: 主席给你戴的
<black_angel> 新的 gnome 3 环境真的是太耗资源了
<black_angel> 没办法了，需要硬着头皮学 fvwm 了
<imtxc> archl: http://imagebin.org/240567 反正我这里看你的帽子是绿色的
<archl> ofan: 哦。 谢谢 roylez
 * hamo_find_black momo archl 
 * hamo_find_black momo adam8157 
 * hamo_find_black momo roylez_ 
 * hamo_find_black momo palomino|working 
 * palomino|working momo hamo_find_black 
<hamo_find_black> adam8157: 看看破马多好。。。^^^
 * Lonely-Christmas 基情四射啊
<hamo_find_black> Lonely-Christmas: ...
<maplebeats> adam8157: 给我也来个呀。。。
 * black_angel 不是乱马 1/2 吗？
<hamo_find_black> Lonely-Christmas: 这名字
<hamo_find_black> Lonely-Christmas: 不撸胸...
 * maplebeats ......
<Lonely-Christmas> hamo_find_black: 人家寂寞嘛～～～
<maplebeats> 不幸福:(
 * hamo_find_black momo Lonely-Christmas 
 * Lonely-Christmas 抱 hamo_find_black 
<hamo|find_black> =,=
<yunfan> archl: 没事t几个人吧
<tryit> black_angel, 用xfce吧
<black_angel> tryit, xfce 是整个桌面环境呀
<tryit> black_angel, 轻量级的
<black_angel> 不知道《虎胆龙威 4》里面的马修用的是什么窗口管理器呢？
<black_angel> 还有那个键盘也超帅
<black_angel> http://hiphotos.baidu.com/tcgx2010/pic/item/63af3a6a08354e350d33fa73.jpg
<archl> yun
 * archl 抱抱 yunfan
<black_angel> 元芳，这事你怎么看？
<black_angel> 另外，电影中马修用的是 linux 这点不会错，因为他还有里面演示了他的 nmap 技能。
<black_angel> http://nmap.org/movies/
<kk> black_angel ⇪ ti: Movies Featuring the Nmap Security Scanner
<black_angel> 往下可以看到 Die Hard 4 里面的载图
<black_angel> http://nmap.org/movies/diehard4/nmap-diehard4-1080p-1920x801.png
<black_angel> 我估计也是用的 fvwm 窗口管理器吧
<piggybox> 竟然还有苹果logo
<archl> pityonline:  hamo|find_black  。。。。我看到了 http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1735741561/find-me-coppers-a-3d-treasure-hunt-adventure 。。。这几乎我4年前找了一个人做了demo的游戏，同样的引擎。。。
<kk> archl 啥标题, ⇪ Find Me Coppers - A 3D Treasure Hunt Adventure Game by Platinum Arts — Kickstarter
<archl> 。。。hide and seek 现在已经被用了么。
<pityonline> archl: 不玩游戏的飘过……
<black_angel> 很久没有时间玩游戏了
<archl> pityonline: 就是找*宝藏，把东西藏起来，然后竞赛谁先找到。
<pityonline> archl: 呃
<archl> pityonline: 我以前训练妹妹对自己放东西的记忆时就和她玩这个游戏
<archl> pityonline: 或者说找东西的速度
<pityonline> archl: 还有这种功效？
<hamo|find_black> archl: 你还玩kickstarter啊
<iGoogle> archl: 你妹妹肯定的超能游戏者了。
<hamo|find_black> iGoogle: 神你还翻译过e17那？
<iGoogle> 那是哈皮没时间，找我翻译的
<jusss> test
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍥ 
 * jusss 怎么这么多op
<archl> iGoogle: 哈哈
<jusss> roylez_: 今天是op's day?
 * maplebeats 没op不幸福
 * jusss +1
<archl> pityonline: 我小时候曾经特别的经历，反正就是找钥匙～
<iGoogle> 今天是绿帽子日。 jusss
<pityonline> archl: 哦
 * archl 不在意。
 * archl 喜欢的女的太少
<iGoogle> archl: 找不到钥匙，那是女性的天赋啊
<jusss> iGoogle: so op在你的opera irc里是带绿帽子的？ lol
<archl> iGoogle: 你真笨，是别人藏起来，我找。
<iGoogle> 在其他客户端才是绿色
<archl> 。可是我这里，不管是不是op都是绿色的
<archl> 哈哈
<iGoogle> archl: 藏起来，听着好傻的主意。
<archl> iGoogle: 。。。
<iGoogle> 袋鼠国的锻炼儿童的方法？
<yunfan> archl: 你还训练妹妹!!!
<archl> iGoogle: 所以3d环境下，2个人，每人那个东西藏在不同的房间里，竞赛谁先找到对方藏的东西。
<archl> yunfan: ？
<yunfan> @archl | pityonline: 我以前训练妹妹对自己放东西的记忆时就和她玩这个游戏
<archl> yunfan: 你觉得我是什么样的人？
<archl> yunfan: 我是冷酷无情的。
<yunfan> archl: 不是 我想知道你还训练妹妹做其他的没
<iGoogle> archl: 你妹妹肯定是B型血
<iGoogle> B型血，属于那种注意力很不集中的
<archl> yunfan: 把她按在椅子上听雷声。
<iGoogle> 而且是霸王性格
<archl> iGoogle: 惯的不讲道理的孩子。
<yunfan> archl: 我看不光是听雷声 难怪你跑回天朝了
<archl> yunfan: 。。。
<archl> yunfan: 。。。
 * archl 是铁石心肠，以原则做事的疯子。
<iGoogle> 还有逻辑思维差 archl
<archl> iGoogle: 你知道？
 * yunfan 血型 体质 星座
<iGoogle> 当然
<archl> iGoogle: 惯的孩子，主要问题是懒。。。
<iGoogle> 还有胆小。 archl
<archl> iGoogle: 恩。
<yunfan> archl: 你妹妹在袋鼠国么
 * archl 超级懒，超级胆小。
<iGoogle> 可以玩一个无聊的东西，玩一下午的。 archl
<archl> iGoogle: 对。
<archl> iGoogle: 你说的完全正确。。。
<iGoogle> 所以嘛。这就是B型血
<archl> iGoogle: 。。。
<archl> yunfan: 是。后天回来
<jusss> iGoogle: android有一个比较奇怪的地方，我的android每次挂载的时候都必须开关一次usb debugging
<yunfan> archl: 额 为毛她也要回来
<archl> yunfan:  。。。
<jusss> iGoogle: 好奇怪，要不挂载不上
<adam8157> huntxu: 编译了个awesome3.5 配置改动了下, OK了
<yunfan> archl: 我觉得你们家可以被ccav当作典型来宣传了 大国崛起了 移民回流了
<archl> yunfan: 回来的意思是看看。。。
<archl> yunfan: 笨笨
<archl> yunfan: 前一段时间还说爆发战争？
<archl> yunfan: 怎么可能，政局不稳？？？
<archl> yunfan: 当时我是不信，现在更不信了。。。
 * hamo|find_black 只有社会主义可以拯救世界
 * hamo|find_black 只有共产党才是唯一正确的党
<archl> hamo|find_black: 。。。
 * hamo|find_black 你们的觉悟太差了...
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 浏览器里奇怪的符号 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396221 那个置顶后面那个符号 统计信息: 发表于 由 Gnosis23 — 2012-12-25 13:40
<palomino|working> 说的太好了 , hamo|find_black
<archl> hamo|find_black: 告诉我你信哪种社会主义。。。
<archl> ...
<jusss> hamo|find_black: 勇士，我的android每次挂载的时候都需要开关一次usb debugging才能挂载上，好奇怪
<Lonely-Christmas> adam8157: 配置文件改动大吗？
<iGoogle> jusss: 系统不好。
<adam8157> Lonely-Christmas: 我擦 是你啊
<archl> jusss: 不要你的收集了
<jusss> iGoogle: ...ubuntu不好？
<hamo|find_black> jusss: 手机快递给我就好了
<iGoogle> 手机系统
<jusss> hamo|find_black: ...
<hamo|find_black> adam8157: 弱爆蛋
<adam8157> Lonely-Christmas: 不算小, 主要是lua的升级 和widget的兼容
<iGoogle> 刷机吧
<jusss> iGoogle: moto 的 山寨的，都需要挂载两次
<archl> jusss: 送给蛋蛋，以后他会对你好
<jusss> archl: 蛋蛋有nexus4
<archl> jusss: 哦
<archl> adam8157:  笔记本到了？
<adam8157> archl: 快了
<hamo|find_black> adam8157: 被睡了？
<adam8157> hamo|find_black: 还不知道
<iGoogle> 笔记本在游泳中？ adam8157
<hamo|find_black> adam8157: 祝你再次被党国睡
<archl> 人民万税！
 * adam8157 afk
<gfrog_> adam8157: 蛋蛋，乃的TP到货了木？
<hamo|find_black> gfrog_: 基蛙君你肥来啦
<caasi> 求建議：大三分系： 一系计算机系统，二系计算机软件，三系计算机信息工程，四系网络工程
<caasi> 如何選擇
<gfrog_> hamo|find_black: hamo乃能不能不像家庭主妇一样每次见到我都问这句。。。
<gfrog_> hamo|find_black: 是不是下一句还要说乃辛苦啦之类的。。
<hamo|find_black> gfrog_: 乃辛苦啦基蛙君
 * gfrog_ 败了。
<iGoogle> gfrog_: 你奶，能不能不每天发同样的twitter。
<gfrog_> iGoogle: 中午不睡
 * hamo|find_black 顶神
<archl> gfrog_:  蛙人好
<gfrog_> archl: @@
<iGoogle> 呱嘛。
<archl> gfrog_: 我喜欢平时喝苦的东西，今天是啤酒
<iGoogle> 噶嘛
<jusss> iGoogle: +1
 * archl 的酒量，不专心的时候40ml就醉～
<jusss> 同样的twitter
<caasi> 喂……
 * jusss 求肉身翻墙
<iGoogle> 噶嘛下酒，可以强生健体。
<caasi> 存在感好弱……
<archl> iGoogle: 那是什么？
<iGoogle> 噶嘛，就是青蛙啊
<archl> caasi: 主题？你什么都没说啊。怎么你在吗？
<archl> iGoogle: 。。。。。
<hamo|find_black> caasi: 计算机系统是啥？
<hamo|find_black> caasi: 其实都差不多的
<iGoogle> caasi: 如果要存在感，你可以裸聊。
<archl> hamo|find_black: 我以为你真的问问题。。。问我什么是计算机系统：硬件+软件。。
<archl> lol
<archl> 哈哈
<jusss> caasi: 裸聊找 gebjgd
<archl> jusss: 你也可以不是
<jusss> archl: 我没摄像头
<iGoogle> 德国的冲锋队，在兵营都是裸聊的
<way> 祝大家圣诞节快乐
<caasi> = =
<caasi> hamo|find_black: 嵌入式之類的吧
<caasi> archl: 求建議：大三分系： 一系计算机系统，二系计算机软件，三系计算机信息工程，四系网络工程
<caasi> jusss: 目測得是妹子才行啊
<iGoogle> caasi: 学校学这些，都等于没学
<caasi> iGoogle: 額……可是得畢業啊，至少得選個不至於浪費時間的
<JKme> 为什么是大三才分的？
<jusss> iGoogle: 除了dmesg还有其它指令能查看外部设备在linux里面的名字吗
<caasi> JKme: 一般都是吧，而且是大三下學期
<iGoogle> jusss: lsusb lspci
<jusss> iGoogle: 比如ttyACM0之类的名字
<iGoogle> hardinfo
<iGoogle> ..这是设备名。。
<JKme> 个人木有兴趣么？
<jusss> iGoogle: lsusb查不出来ttyxxx之类的名字吧
<iGoogle> 不是外设内部的
<iGoogle> 如果你是要系统的设备名，哪研究下udev的规则
<archl> caasi: 那就随意你了。争取转校之类的额外服务。
<jusss> iGoogle: 我的三星手机在pppd连接ubuntu，的名字是ttyACM0,这个名字是啥？
<caasi> archl: 額……好吧
<iGoogle> 这不知道。这样的名，通常是驱动固定设置的
<jusss> iGoogle: 那如果要查的话，就只能去/dev/下去找吗。。。
<fyodor_> iGoogle: 问你仔仔上几年级了还没回我。。
<archl> fyodor_: 非3即4
<JKme> caasi 代码就算软件了
<iGoogle> 实时查，基本就是dmesg嘛
<iGoogle> fyodor_: 额。2年级
<jusss> iGoogle: dmesg没查出来usb0
<iGoogle> 2年级的罗嗦，3年纪的游击队，4年级的被枪毙。
<fyodor_> archl: 错了吧？XD
<jusss> iGoogle: 我用android的usb tethering连接，ifconfig -a出来个usb0, dmesg没出来
<fyodor_> 被枪毙。。
<iGoogle> dmesg怎么可能不出来。
<fyodor_> 哦，貌似在讨论 android..
<jusss> iGoogle: dmesg出来的是sdb,不是usb0
<if_else> adam8157: #dynamic title
<if_else> shelltitle '$ |Bash'
<jusss> iGoogle: 如果要挂载的话，能出来sdb1
<if_else> adam8157: screen 中设置的 #dynamic title
<iGoogle> sdb是磁盘挂载。tty哪是串口设备
<iGoogle> 手机上支持的AT串口
<if_else> adam8157:  shelltitle '$ |Bash' 中的 $ 是什么意思
<jusss> iGoogle: 那usb0是啥
<iGoogle> 这不知道
<archl> iGoogle: 我妹都3年纪了。。。
<iGoogle> archl: 小学？
<archl> iGoogle: 恩。
<fyodor_> jusss: 那不是 android 分离的 interface 么。。
<jusss> iGoogle: 我的三星小手机作pppd的时候就是ttyACM0
<archl> iGoogle: 5岁1年纪
<archl> iGoogle: 哈哈
<jusss> iGoogle: 用AT描述文件链接
<iGoogle> 那给我崽崽收了。 archl
<archl> iGoogle: ？
<fyodor_> 分享。。
<iGoogle> jusss: 自己去搜索了。没搞过
<jusss> fyodor_: 不懂。。。
<iGoogle> 没这设备
<iGoogle> archl: 收了，做媳妇。
<fyodor_> 是做儿媳妇吧... iGoogle
<iGoogle> 上次听他妈妈说，某女同学被别人笑，说给我崽崽结婚，回家就哭了。。。
<imtxc> google reader还没手机上的阅读器效果好...
<iGoogle> fyodor_: 北方才分儿媳妇和媳妇。真难受。
<jusss> iGoogle: ...
<iGoogle> 南方的，媳妇就是儿子的。只有一种理解。
<jusss> iGoogle: 据说主席有个女儿，这是真的吗
<iGoogle> 恩。那个已经收了的
<archl> iGoogle: 。。。
<imtxc> iGoogle: 这个也分南北么
<fyodor_> 仔仔真重口。。
<iGoogle> 分啊。
<imtxc> iGoogle: 我以为这个是传统呢
<iGoogle> 现在有啥重口嘛。都是纯洁的啊
<iGoogle> imtxc: 你思想不纯
<imtxc> iGoogle: 不是啊, 家里如果父母在的话, 就是说谁谁家娶儿媳妇,不是谁谁娶媳妇, 如果爷爷奶奶在的话, 别人都说是谁谁娶孙媳妇.
<fyodor_> bones7456: 骨头还活着？：）
<iGoogle> 。。。 nnnd 你还搞复杂点罗。。。
<imtxc> iGoogle: 以前娶媳妇是父母的事情.
<iGoogle> 北方的真罗嗦。。。
<imtxc> ....
<adam8157> if_else: 就是我的赔绳
<adam8157> if_else: 就是我的PS1
<iGoogle> 赔绳，也是词组。 hamo|find_black 赶紧出来研究。
<if_else> adam8157: 我刚才 google ：http://superuser.com/questions/339844/why-is-screen-not-showing-the-current-running-process-name-mac-osx-terminal-ba
<kk> if_else 啥标题, ⇪ why is screen not showing the current running process name? (Mac OSX Terminal bash) - Super User
<imtxc> 菩萨
<if_else> adam8157:  screen needs a magic string to know how your prompt ends so it can pick up the command that's running
<jusss> 感觉android有点复杂。。。
<if_else> adam8157: '$ |bash' 中 '$' 是指的是 bash 的 PS1 的最后一个字符么？
<jusss> 还是非只能机好
<onlylove> 南方的自己的媳妇叫什么
<fyodor_> 那是相当复杂啊 jusss
<iGoogle> if_else: 这不是bash的语法吧
<iGoogle> onlylove: 老婆嘛
<fyodor_> iGoogle: 嗯，同
<if_else> iGoogle: 兄，是的，是screen 中的配置：
<iGoogle> 北方的真没文化。这都不分
 * adam8157 meeting
<imtxc> iGoogle: 那把儿媳妇叫啥
<jusss> fyodor_: 嗯
<onlylove> iGoogle: 问题是北方也这么叫
<iGoogle> 。。。
<jusss> iGoogle: 我一直没用过screen,我每个开个term都用个page,你是不是也这样作
<iGoogle> 北方的，老婆和媳妇是不分的。。。唉
<jusss> 每个page只有一个程序
<iGoogle> jusss: xterm开一堆，以前是
<onlylove> 本来就是一个概念
<imtxc> iGoogle: 你们不是叫 伢他妈 么
<if_else> jusss: 乃，要是用了 fedora or ubuntu 偶尔崩溃一下 x 就知道了 screen 是必须的啊
<iGoogle> imtxc: 没这。这哪里的
<jusss> iGoogle: 我也是，9个page, 4个page,开着xterm
<hamo|find_black> ...
<onlylove> 一群用fvwm的神
<if_else> jusss: 用 fvwm ？
<jusss> if_else: ubuntu的X在我这几乎没崩溃过
<jusss> if_else: 嗯，fvwm1
<if_else> jusss: fvwm 比 openbox 可玩性好些
<jusss> if_else: 嗯
<if_else> jusss: 不过，要是不差内存啥的，整 KDE 吧
<jusss> if_else: 那还不如gnome...
<kk> 新 编译或打包 • make: pgf90: command not found http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396227 初学者，本人编译vasp时，用ifort编译器，数据库应该是它自带的MKL（不太确定），执行make命令时出现上述标题处的问题。我sudo apt-get install pgf90,提示没找到软件，我sudo apt-get update,更新成功（怪快的）。再in …
<imtxc> 记得好像有叫 堂客 的 四川还是湖南的忘了.
<if_else> jusss: gnome 的 gconf 就是 一注册表啊
<iGoogle> imtxc: 都是
<imtxc> 这样啊
<jusss> if_else: gnome的界面比kde好点
<iGoogle> dan 这读音
<imtxc> iGoogle: 话说我们这里一般是叫孩子的名字的
<iGoogle> xxx的妈。 xxx的爹？
<imtxc> iGoogle: 没有 的妈  的爹这个, 就直接叫孩子的小名
<imtxc> 语气不太一样, 所以也能区分出来是在叫谁.
<iGoogle> imtxc他爹 imtxc他妈。不好听。
<imtxc> iGoogle: 直接叫 itmxc
<iGoogle> 额。
<iGoogle> 我是说你父母之间，是这样叫不
<imtxc> iGoogle: 真的啊,我们那里是农村,一般都有俩孩儿, 这就更方便了, 一人代称一个.
<iGoogle> 西北的，似乎是
<imtxc> iGoogle: 我啊,我爸叫我妈的时候,就是喊我的名字的.
<iGoogle> 。。这不搞晕哦
<imtxc> iGoogle: 语气不太一样,一般不会听错.
<iGoogle> @@
<iGoogle> 奇特
<imtxc> 我以为别的地方也这样呢.
<fairywell28> vim 中如何一次删除一个函数定义？
<imtxc> fairywell28: di}
<fairywell28> 不行啊，比如位于开头返回值前面，比如  bool func() {...}  光标在 b 上面，这个就不行啊
<iGoogle> adam8157: 你父母之间，如何称呼的。蛋爹？
<iGoogle> fyodor_: 去研究下怎么升级HBoot
<imtxc> fairywell28: 大不了 删两次嘛
<imtxc> fairywell28: 在返回值的前面就 ddd]]
<fairywell28> 。。。  牛
<imtxc> ...
<ofan> v
<ofan> v选择再删除
<iIlL0oO> ddd]] 不错
<fyodor_> iGoogle: 只是升级么，似乎 fastboot 可以？
<fyodor_> 话说你搞它作甚？ iGoogle
<huntxu> adam8157: 贏大盤沒
<hamo|find_black> huntxu: 蛋蛋不要你了，去找别人gaoji去了
<huntxu> roylez_: 刀
<imtxc> 今天有帽子的人这么多啊
<huntxu> archl: palomino|working 借刀
<hamo|find_black> 哎...
<palomino|working> ......
<jusss> 。
<jusss> palomino|working: 今天是op's day
<palomino|working> O_O
<palomino|working> 我何时被+o了。。
<archl> huntxu:  我都不懂哦。。。
 * hamo|find_black 求帽子...
<huntxu> archl: /op huntxu
<huntxu> palomino|working: 馬叔借刀
<palomino|working> .........
<archl> 哦。这样就行了。
<imtxc> .....
<huntxu> archl: 摸摸頭
<archl> 。。。
<archl> 恩。这样就没了
<imtxc> |||||
<archl> 嘿嘿。我太黑了。今天
 * imtxc 也求个貌似感受一下...
<imtxc> 帽子~~
<huntxu> ...
<imtxc> archl: 不和谐
<archl> imtxc: 给你了。
<iGoogle> fyodor_: http://imagebin.org/240573 小米的自动升级。
<iGoogle> s-off需要，就是不支持1.16
<iGoogle> cfy: 冰河4，多语言音轨，就是没国语的。能找到不
<fyodor_> 那就用官方 ruu 升呗
<jusss> iGoogle: 国语。。。
<iGoogle> 百度HI是啥
<jusss> iGoogle: 百度小hi
<iGoogle> fyodor_: 官方的ruu，没一个可以下载的地方
<fyodor_> iGoogle: 小米？？
<iGoogle> hamo|find_black: 你家哪破hi是啥
<iGoogle> fyodor_: g11
<hamo|find_black> iGoogle: 就是百度的qq啊
<iGoogle> hamo|find_black: 额。。。
<fyodor_> g11 是啥，htc 必须有 RUU 下载的地方啊。。
<iGoogle> 没找到
<iGoogle> incredible s
<fyodor_> 后背畸形的那个？
<jiero> imtxc: .
<iGoogle> 畸形。lol
<fyodor_> http://www.filefactory.com/f/e45d6fe3dcf51228/
<kk> fyodor_ 啥标题, ⇪ FileFactory Folder View - Vivo
<iGoogle> 反正有型号嘛。
<iGoogle> ？
<fyodor_> 都它的 RUU 啊，htc 发的
<iGoogle> 打不开
<fyodor_> @@
<fyodor_> 貌似不需要翻..
<iGoogle> 反正转啊转。
<fyodor_> 连我们学校网络都不如，节操何在？？
<iGoogle> 这啥嘛。ruu这么多
<iGoogle> 官方的是哪个
<fyodor_> 嗯？你不是要找官方 RUU 的嘛。全是官方，LOL
<fyodor_> 别下 vivo W 就行
<iGoogle> 欧洲版本？
<iGoogle> @ 这搞不清
<adam8157> huntxu: 必须赢过啊
<huntxu> adam8157: ...
<iGoogle> Asia_HK?
<fyodor_> 嗯，或者 WWE
<iGoogle> 版本不对，担心变砖
<fyodor_> RUU 绝无可能变砖，备份倒是正经
<jusss> test
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍧ 
<fyodor_> 找个 ICS 刷了，居然没有 JB，没节操的 htc
<iGoogle> 等我想清楚再动手。。
<fyodor_> LOL
<fyodor_> iGoogle: 你在刷什么 ROM 需要 hboot 更新？
<iGoogle> 哦。完蛋。adb都是32bit
<iGoogle> 你没看哪贴图？
<jusss> 百度说圣诞老人被外星人劫持了，要我去救它
<fyodor_> 你说是小米，又说是 g11..
<jiero> jusss: ...这里baidu被封杀了-山东电信
<iGoogle> 是啊。把miui刷到g11嘛
<fyodor_> jiero: 嗯？居然有一样的情况。南京电信
<fyodor_> iGoogle: 晕，以为你手持小米机。。
<jusss> jiero: 哇咔咔，连百度都封杀，那还有搜索引擎吗
<iGoogle> 已经刷了低版本。高版本直接卡死
<fyodor_> 这 miui 还检查 hboot 版本？貌似很专业的样子
<iGoogle> 说是完美升级。
<iGoogle> 全智能
<fyodor_> iGoogle: 直接官方 4.0 吧
<iGoogle> 结果还是变砖
<iGoogle> 4的，说不定跑不动
<fyodor_> 就我帖的这个 RUU，下个 WWE 版本，ICS，在 windows 下跑刷机
<fyodor_> 我 512 跑 4.2.1...表示无压力
<jusss> iGoogle: android。。。我下个手机不想在买android
<iGoogle> 现在不想折腾版本啥的。就想全自动。
<iGoogle> 官方的htc的解锁，也不行哦
<fyodor_> RUU 是最自动的了。。
<fyodor_> 要啥解锁，直接用 iGoogle
<iGoogle> 说不定自动变砖
 * imtxc 我擦 还能自杀
<fyodor_> 那你可以去告 htc iGoogle
<iGoogle> 此Hboot版本，最bt的。好多工具不认
<fyodor_> 从没碰过 hboot..
<imtxc> jiero: op还能杀自己啊....
<fyodor_> 这款后背丑的机机有 jb 版本. iGoogle
<iGoogle> 没谁来一个脚本，全自动搞定
<adam8157> Lonely-Christmas: 赶紧理发去
<fyodor_> iGoogle: 说了 RUU 是全自动的。。你这懒的
<iGoogle> ruu我没动过。担心
<Lonely-Christmas> adam8157: 前台 available 吗 ？
<iGoogle> 现在的系统，也没备份
<jusss> iGoogle: 求电影
<fyodor_> 官方你也担心，小米你放心？ iGoogle
<fyodor_> 有啥备份的，就联系人嘛
<iGoogle> 官方的一键解锁，不也失败嘛。
<iGoogle> 担心
<fyodor_> 你就一装在套子里的人。。
<iGoogle> 你家出的。至少我有地方找赔偿。lol
<iGoogle> HBoot你的多少版本了？ fyodor_
<kk> 新 影音多媒体 • 原来我out了,没想到linux还有这等神器，可以堪称神器 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396228 不想多说什么，看图说话，今天才发现，原来我真的out，截图为了和谐，加了马赛克，内容大家懂得 比神码快波爽了桌面 1_002.jpg 统计信息: 发表于 由 maoyaotang — 2012-12-25 15:08  …
<fyodor_> iGoogle: 不知道啊。。没关注过
<jusss> iGoogle: 这个软件啥啥，
<iGoogle> 下次开机，看一眼吧
<CyrusYzGTt> kk§ ..
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396228
<kk> jusss ⇪ ti: 原来我out了,没想到linux还有这等神器，可以堪称神器 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 天下神器莫可強保，
<CyrusYzGTt> s/強保/強暴/
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 今天突然不想看恐怖电影了
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 拿就看 新聞聯播
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 没新闻。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 拿就看 新聞聯播 看 喜悲劇
<imtxc> jusss: 不发频道链接没有意义嘛.
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ +1
<fyodor_> iGoogle: 这个貌似都不同吧，版本没有意义？
<Saturn_> 果然神器, 好东西. 谢谢啦
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 又 url麼，， 怎麼沒有 url 就知道是好東西。。 也不提供url怎麼看
<Saturn_> 呵呵,我还没有试
<jusss> 我想买个耳塞
<bye_bye> cfy: ping
<jusss> 或买个mp3,iriver和iaudio，我该选哪个
<lerosuz> jusss:  选 手机
<jusss> lerosuz: 没钱，买不起手机
<lerosuz> jusss:   三百块手机也自带mp3功能啊
<jusss> lerosuz: 我有手机了
<lerosuz> jusss:  那选 iriver吧
<jusss> lerosuz: 想尝试下bbe
<jusss> lerosuz: 已经在mp3和电脑上尝试过了srs
<jusss> 京东貌似没iaudio,amazon上有
<imtxc> 就iriver 吧 jusss
<imtxc> bye_bye: pang 好啊.
<bye_bye> imtxc: ....
<bye_bye> bbe比srs强点儿有限.
<bye_bye> 闲的无聊, 不想好好听歌的, 就去开bbe或者srs
<jusss> 不知ipod咋样
<imtxc> jusss: 听我一句劝, 不要迷信设备.
<bye_bye> jusss: 白开水来的.
<bye_bye> jusss: ipc基本就是白开水风格..
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu12.04.2s试用感受 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396233 ubuntu12.04.2预计到元月15日与大家见面，但是现在的daily版已经接近尾声，不妨试用。 安装后，发现（当然）没有任何更新补丁），内核已经由3.2大幅度升级到3.5. 其他方面没有显著变化，但是由于内核更 …
<jusss> bye_bye: imtxc ,哦
<jusss> so ,我还是想试试bbe
<bye_bye> jusss: 想有提升, 先考虑耳机.
<bye_bye> jusss: 然后把你的mp3文件, 全换成flac/ape
<bye_bye> jusss: 播放器的话, 给你推荐一个牌子. sansa
<imtxc> bye_bye: ....
<bye_bye> imtxc: 还是那句话. 5毛钱收你的那两个东西.
<bye_bye> imtxc: lol
<imtxc> bye_bye: 5毛钱都不够邮费
<bye_bye> imtxc: 你顺丰到付吧.
<bye_bye> imtxc: 邮费我出.
<imtxc> bye_bye: 不过那玩意真不怎么滴
<bye_bye> imtxc: 够仗义了吧!
<bye_bye> imtxc: ....
<bye_bye> imtxc: 目测你听的时间还不到500小时..
<imtxc> bye_bye: 耳机设计很渣, 头上的那个海绵垫太窄耳机又沉, 戴着很不舒服
<jusss> bye_bye: 好耳机比播放器还贵
<imtxc> bye_bye: 擦,100小时够不到
<bye_bye> jusss: 好播放器也很贵 .
<bye_bye> imtxc: 那是你的问题... 你头长得奇葩....
<jusss> bye_bye: 以前倒是下过不少ape
<jusss> bye_bye: 不过那都是3年前的事情了
<bye_bye> jusss: ....
<imtxc> bye_bye: 本来就是设计有问题,
<bye_bye> imtxc: ....
<bye_bye> jusss: 你现在啥耳机?
<imtxc> bye_bye: 还有,开放式的不适合我, 晚上声音搞大点欣赏一下片会被同居基友听到.
<jusss> bye_bye: sony水货，3年前的耳机，都磨的没名字了
<jusss> 一直不喜欢入耳式
<imtxc> bye_bye: 还有啊,我至今没有搞定firefox里面flash声音选择USB网卡输出的问题....
<imtxc> USB声卡
<bye_bye> imtxc: 走啥出声不是全局的???
<bye_bye> imtxc: 问 microcai 吧. 他折腾过声卡相关的东西.
<imtxc> bye_bye: 不是全局啊
<bye_bye> imtxc: @_@
<imtxc> bye_bye: 或许我直接禁用掉自带网卡就解决了,但是为了看个电视剧那么沉的耳机实在没必要戴
<bye_bye> imtxc: 看个电视剧....
<bye_bye> imtxc: 高端...
<bye_bye> imtxc: 禁掉自带的网卡, 你还怎么上网?
<imtxc> bye_bye: 声卡 我这两天折腾网卡 老说错
<imtxc> bye_bye: 这两天寝室网速见长了点,打算下载点无损的音乐听听.
<imtxc> bye_bye: 我就知道个pt80 有的下,还哪有?
<abine1> 无线路由器的网线接口有灰尘
<abine1> 连接不了网线
<imtxc> abine1: 灰尘??
<abine1> 怪不得无法连接到树莓派上面
<imtxc> abine1: 酒精洗洗
<abine1> 吹不掉
<bye_bye> imtxc: 恩, 我都是bt.neu6.edu.cn
<abine1> 我用压缩空气吹不掉
<bye_bye> imtxc: 还有chinahdtv也有无损.
<imtxc> bye_bye: 擦 edu
<abine1> 我就换掉了一个无线路由器
<bye_bye> imtxc: 恩.
<imtxc> bye_bye: 等你bye了看你怎么办
<abine1> TP-LINK的路由器真好
<onlylove> 耳机么？ath 的fc707啊
<bye_bye> imtxc: chinahdtv.
<imtxc> bye_bye: 那里也有音乐下?
<abine1> 用的很久都不会坏
<onlylove> tp的路由好在哪里
<bye_bye> 铁三角, av专用耳机.
<abine1> 很容易设置啊
<abine1> 升级简单
<abine1> 很稳定
<onlylove> 和av什么关系……人音质在那
<bye_bye> imtxc: 有.
<onlylove> 给你个linksys的换你的tp你换不
<bye_bye> onlylove: 铁三角的, 只喜欢m50.
<abine1> Linksys不好用
<CyrusYzGTt> linksys 貌似被 賣了。。
<abine1> 我这里还有个旧的呢
<abine1> 卖个思科了
<abine1> 卖给思科 了
<onlylove> 你没事天天玩BT什么的，看看到时候是tp稳还是linksys稳
<abine1> 一共买了5个无线路由器
<abine1> 都是TP-link的
<abine1> 用来桥接
<abine1> 无线桥接
<bye_bye> 要说稳定, 巴法络的路由很稳定.
<abine1> 一个才38块钱
<bye_bye> imtxc: 听过洗剪吹组合吗?
<imtxc> bye_bye: 当然
<abine1> 5个才170
<bye_bye> imtxc: 我刚刚听说的. 干啥的?
<onlylove> 我想找个无线稳定的
<onlylove> TP直接不行
<imtxc> bye_bye: 非主流
<bye_bye> jus
<bye_bye> jusss: http://fx.smzdm.com/detail/38201
<kk> bye_bye 啥标题, ⇪ Koss SPARKPLUG 高斯 火花塞 入耳式耳机 $9.65»发现频道»什么值得买
<abine1> TPLINK还可以了
<imtxc> bye_bye: 不看也罢,省得恶心.
<onlylove> 因为你没吃过TP的苦
<bye_bye> imtxc: 好吧..
<abine1> 常年累月的开机
<imtxc> bye_bye: 还不如看看山歌教呢... 山歌三人组..
<abine1> 木有问题
 * bye_bye 求推荐有漂亮妹子的电视剧.
<onlylove> 我遇到的TP经常没法获取无线地址
<abine1> 现在用树莓派看在线视频
<abine1> 太爽了
<onlylove> 所以对TP异常讨厌
<CyrusYzGTt> bye_bye§ 美少女戰士
<bye_bye> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<abine1> 已经摆脱用电脑看在线视频的困扰了
<imtxc> bye_bye: 韩剧看看.
<abine1> 用树莓派就轻松搞定
<onlylove> 就和树莓不是电脑似的
<bye_bye> imtxc: 不看.
<bye_bye> imtxc: 哥要: 国产 漂亮 妹子
<abine1> 树莓派和6000块钱的大家伙电脑相比
<abine1> 树莓派才350块钱
<imtxc> bye_bye: 白娘子传奇
<bye_bye> rpi又没有显示器. cc abine1
<abine1> 加上电源数据线SD卡
<imtxc> abine1: 又没键盘
<abine1> 我连接到电视机上看的
<abine1> 键盘便宜的要死
<imtxc> abine1: 那你得把你的电视机的钱也算到里面.
<abine1> 我用手机控制树莓派
<bye_bye> abine1: 电视机多少钱?
<abine1> 电视机本来就有啦
<abine1> 老电视机
<onlylove> 不花钱人送的？
<abine1> 21寸的
<abine1> 老彩电
<onlylove> 14的也是花钱买的
<abine1> 这里有啦
<abine1> 不用买得
<abine1> 再说买个显示器也不用多少钱
<bye_bye> abine1: 要是这样, http://www.smzdm.com/mele-mele-cho-shadow-a100-living-room-computer-hd-pass-to-kill-android4-0-299-2.html   这个便宜/好用很多 .
<kk> bye_bye ⇪ ti: MELE 迈乐 卓影A100 客厅电脑（高清通杀、Android4.0）　299元包邮»什么值得买
<abine1> 800块可以买很不错的显示器了
<abine1> 高清
<abine1> 想要再大的也可以的
<abine1> 又不是很贵
<onlylove> 800买什么显示器……稍微看上眼的就得小一千
<bye_bye> 800在我看来, 就是小一千....
<abine1> 嘿嘿
<abine1> 其实我跟人家买了个350块钱的
<abine1> 那种组装屏幕
<onlylove> 你让900和950怎么活
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 。。
<abine1> 也是看得不错
<jusss> bye_bye: 没海购过
<abine1> 1440x900的
<abine1> 那个是我用来组装电脑用的
<bye_bye> jusss: 国内也有得卖.
<abine1> 花个600块钱就可以弄一套树莓派系统了
<abine1> 迷你的多媒体家庭影院
<onlylove> 你家影院没有音响
<abine1> 有了
<abine1> 电视机本来就有喇叭
<onlylove> 你适合做商人
<abine1> 再说买音响不用多少钱
<onlylove> 我一套漫步者要了600真没多少钱
<abine1> 买个现代的就行了
<abine1> 170
<abine1> 2.1的
<abine1> 当然了
<abine1> 也可以买个7.1的
<abine1> 买回来自己摆放好
<onlylove> 咋不买2.0
<jusss> bye_bye: 不知道是声卡坏了还是显卡坏了，现在放mp3或mp4声音都一卡一卡的
<abine1> 看电影要多声道环绕的音响比较好
<abine1> 那音效很震撼
<onlylove> 大部分时间听CD
<imtxc> bye_bye: akg的K420 又有卖得了
<abine1> 现在，人家看不出来是用树莓派播放的
<bye_bye> imtxc: k420 430 450 在我眼里都是垃圾.
<bye_bye> imtxc: k240s是好东西.
<abine1> 我把树莓派塞进功放机里面
<abine1> 还有无线路由器也是放在里面
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 其实我一直以为树莓派叫树派莓来着
<abine1> 那个是野果子来的
<abine1> 我小时候经常吃
<abine1> 红色的
<onlylove> 树莓派是馅饼
<abine1> 我说的是树莓
<abine1> 哈
<onlylove> 和蛋黄派差不多的东西
<abine1> 到现在已经安装了3个不同的系统了
<abine1> raspbian
<abine1> xbian
<abine1> Openelec
<abine1> raspbian安装XBMC很辛苦
<abine1> 安装完了以后无法开启XBMC
<abine1> 安装Openelec比较简单，安装完了以后，其他东西都不用怎么设置的
<imtxc> bye_bye: ..你审美有问题
<abine1> 里面已经有中文字体了
<lenovo> http://imagebin.org/240576
<bye_bye> imtxc: 哥不看外观.
<bye_bye> imtxc: k240系列是经典中的经典. 比hd280还经典.
<imtxc> bye_bye: 有个事儿
<abine1> 你们买笔记本？？
<bye_bye> imtxc: ?
<bye_bye> imtxc: 话说, 等回去请我吃饭吧.
<bye_bye> imtxc: 金鼎轩怎么样?
<imtxc> bye_bye: 我的耳机 还有创新zm mp3 还有k319 让我一起住的一个哥们的国产手机鄙视了 怎么办
<bye_bye> imtxc: 凤凰传奇嘛?
<bye_bye> imtxc: lol
<abine1> Openelec默认启用的是root用户
<imtxc> bye_bye: 擦, 话说哥还真没跟网上认识的人见过, 有压力啊,所以一直没兑现请你吃饭的
<bye_bye> imtxc: k319那么nb的塞子, 怎么会轻易被鄙视... 就是腔体太大了, 戴上去不舒服而已.
<bye_bye> imtxc: .... ....
<abine1> 所以Openelec的安全不是太好
<jusss> 好像问题出现在声卡
<bye_bye> imtxc: k319的声场, 那不是一般的大.... 跟pk1有一拼的.
<imtxc> bye_bye: 他用的什么叫做 oppo 的手机,外放声音特别大.... 一说创新,他就跟我提纽曼之流.....
<jusss> 我掉了吗
<jusss> test
<bye_bye> imtxc: 哦, oppo的手机做的挺好的
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍨ 
<bye_bye> imtxc: 跟meizu有一拼的.
<imtxc> k319 除了太大耳朵洞太小塞不稳其他的还可以.
<abine1> oppo就是山寨中的占都鸡
<jusss> 魅族算国内最好的了吧
<imtxc> bye_bye: 关键他一看我的zm就是一种耻笑的眼神受不了啊....
<abine1> 赞都鸡
<abine1> 嗯
<bye_bye> imtxc: 没办法... lol
<jusss> 果断把ao=pulse换成alsa,
<abine1> 魅族是国内比较好的一家了
<abine1> 其他的无视
<imtxc> bye_bye: 他的原话是: 擦,还黑白屏幕,你看看纽曼,多漂亮...
<bye_bye> abine1: 知道最好的蓝光播放器是谁家的吗?
<abine1> 买国产手机一点要买魅族的
<onlylove> 看不起创新的居然……典型的外行
<jusss> 实在受不了pulseaudio时不时的一卡一卡的
<jusss> 受不了呀
<bye_bye> imtxc: ... 那你就直接人身攻击好了...
<abine1> 创新的品质比较好
 * bye_bye 创新最近几年的东西, 确实让人看不起. 
<abine1> 声卡业界巨头
<imtxc> abine1: bye_bye 恩啊,那mp3现在除了电池不行其他的确实不错.
<abine1> 因为他处于垄断地位
<onlylove> 创新再烂也比纽曼强
<abine1> 声卡行业没有对手
<bye_bye> imtxc: 这就跟, 一个脑残粉非得跟你说, 你丫还在用命令行, 真老土, 你没法反驳嘛~
<abine1> 嗯
<bye_bye> abine1: 创新的对手太多了吧...
<abine1> 创新的对手哪一个？？
<bye_bye> abine1: 至少idt就是.
<abine1> 独立声卡的有哪一家？
<jusss> 恶心的pulseaudio
<onlylove> 德国坦克……
<abine1> 幸好有很多集成声卡
<abine1> 不然还要买独立声卡就悲剧了
<imtxc> onlylove: 德国坦克也就那样... 我的dt440耳机, 那做工渣得..还没广州地下工厂的好.
<onlylove> 话说回来，现在声卡好像还就创新的卖的多
<onlylove> 打算买个创新的USB声卡……
<jusss> iGoogle: 我真想把pulseaudio干掉
<onlylove> jusss: 赶紧的
<bye_bye> imtxc: 你那个跟德国坦克有个啥关系?
<onlylove> jusss: 别抱怨
<bye_bye> 创新卖娱乐声卡的. 你们去看专业录音声卡, 创新才有几款.
<onlylove> 我怎么突然想起丽台了
<onlylove> 现在游戏卡还能买到丽台的不
<abine1> 被收购了
<bye_bye> imtxc: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0057FQWFK/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&tag=joyo0102-20&linkCode=as2&camp=217145&creative=399369&creativeASIN=B0057FQWFK  想买
<imtxc> bye_bye: 那货不是也号称德国制造么
<kk> bye_bye 啥标题, ⇪ Amazon.com: Thermos 16-Ounce Leak-Proof Drink Bottle, Plum: Kitchen & Dining
<abine1> 富士康收购的
<bye_bye> imtxc: lol
<abine1> 丽台显卡
<onlylove> 丽台可是当年的好东西啊
<abine1> 嗯
<abine1> 现在木有了
<imtxc> bye_bye: 这杯子有啥好处?
<bye_bye> imtxc: 我也不知道.
<jusss> onlylove: ao=alsa,声音还是一卡一卡的。。。
<jusss> onlylove: 我的声卡坏了？
<imtxc> bye_bye: 那你就想买
<abine1> 以前的艾尔莎显卡也不错
<onlylove> jusss: 你还是洗洗睡吧
<jusss> onlylove: 每隔50多秒卡的重复一秒
<bye_bye> imtxc: 恩, 想买的太多了
<jusss> onlylove: ...
<onlylove> jusss: 我的建议是你找个上网方便的地方，把你的/home和/etc备份下，然后重新定制安装系统
<onlylove> jusss: 别弄的依赖什么的乱七八糟的，
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯
<onlylove> jusss: 耦合度高的系统你把依赖搞乱了就自己放弃算了
<abine1> 再买个硬盘装新的系统
<abine1> 然慢慢研究旧系统上的故障
<onlylove> 然后你发现你掉坑里了
<imtxc> bye_bye: 再告诉我个能下载无损的地方, 要邀请的除外,电驴除外
<bye_bye> imtxc: 我都想知道.
<onlylove> 自己花钱买碟吧
<jusss> imtxc: rayfile 米人
<bye_bye> imtxc: 跟你共享我的china hdtv帐号?
<jusss> imtxc: 千脑网盘
<abine1> onlylove: 掉到哪个坑/？
<onlylove> abine1: 旧的系统啊
<abine1> 无损的的音乐不是电驴就是PT了
<abine1> 只要知道文件的具体名字就有办法下载到了
<onlylove> 表示公司防火墙不让……都没办法
<imtxc> bye_bye: 好的很
<abine1> 不用电驴
<abine1> 不用PT
<onlylove> 迅雷离线？
<abine1> 用离线下载
<abine1> 嗯
<abine1> 关键是你要知道那个文件的ED2K地址
<abine1> 有了ED2K地址就可以用迅雷下载了
<abine1> 先用离线把ED2K下载回来
<abine1> 然后再从迅雷的服务器上下载回来
<abine1> 用这个就可以绕过那些需要注册测网站和PT了
<abine1> 也不用电驴
<abine1> 但是，前提是你需要有迅雷的离线下载会员
<imtxc> bye_bye: 可以登陆
<onlylove> 我只能说，迅雷公司不知道存了多少东西，很多已经死掉的种子在迅雷还能正常下载
<bye_bye> imtxc: 点种子, 然后搜索就行了.
<abine1> 多了
<abine1> 热门的资源在迅雷上肯定有的
<imtxc> bye_bye: 貌似你可以邀请人啊
<abine1> 只要有人用迅雷下载过的资源
<abine1> 就会在迅雷的服务器上保存起来了
<abine1> 永远不会消失
<onlylove> 你保证人硬盘不坏啊
<abine1> 热备份啊
<abine1> 迅雷的系统肯定有热备份机制的
<jusss> 刚手动清楚了下cache,然后把自己清掉线了。。。
<black_angel> dump
<onlylove> 当年迅雷就这样偷偷的不知道上传了多少东西，卡的和什么似的，后来……后来迅雷被曝光了
<abine1> 迅雷的存储系统以PB来计算
<ofan> abine1: 迅雷备份个毛
<abine1> 你不信？
<abine1> ofan，
<abine1> 你下载过的资源都会被迅雷保存起来
<kk> 新 Ubuntu错误报告 • 在系统设置里备份了系统，如何恢复？ps:进不了桌面 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396237 之前在乌班图的系统设置里面备份了系统，但现在进不了桌面，能联网，能用终端，能用命令打开里面的软件。求高手解决。 统计信息: 发表于 由 同世界一起笑 — 2012-12-25 1 …
<abine1> 只要你是用迅雷下载的东西
<ofan> 只是你看起来是那样
<imtxc> bye_bye: 额 双12的时候又开放注册了
<imtxc> bye_bye: ping
<bye_bye> imtxc: pong
<bye_bye> imt
<bye_bye> imtxc: 现在能注册?
<tryit> kernel升级到3.7.1了，:-)
<imtxc> bye_bye: 你还有一个邀请 你邀请我吧 12月12号那天开放注册的
<bye_bye> imtxc: 你自己操作吧.
<imtxc> bye_bye: 帅
<jusss> http://article.yeeyan.org/view/105279/102487
<kk> jusss ⇪ ti: 译言网 | Linux音频分析
<jusss> 感觉好复杂。。。
<imtxc> bye_bye: 那个网站是怎么统计我的下载 上传流量的
<imtxc> bye_bye: 明白了,原来把密钥弄种子里面了
<bye_bye> imtxc: 聪明.
<jiero> jusss: 。。。那篇破文章，文不对题
 * slucx 求助，xpdf咋关掉桌面的目录窗口？
<slucx> s/桌面/左面
<slucx> 都不用xpdf了啊？
<imtxc> bye_bye: 嘿嘿 你看的都是啥
<bye_bye> imtxc: 啥?
<bye_bye> imtxc: 我不常上china hdtv, 所以我分比较少. 我主战场是六维.
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 缺少固件安装后不能进入系统 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396238 我的系统是AMD64的，第一次下了个I386的通用构架的，可安装时提示缺少固件rtl8168...3.fw据我所知这是个网卡的固件，我想应该不影响系统的安装吧，所以就继续了，最后安装完进入系统时，出现花屏， …
<nopcall> 竟然睡了一个下午。。哎。
<black_angel> 在 emacs 里面如何直接搜索光标处的 word 呢？
<_Fly> #join #linuxbar
<black_angel> 比如我光标留在 word 的 r 的位置，然后想直接通过什么按键就能在全文搜索 word 这个词
<ofan> black_angel: 用vim
<black_angel> ofan, 我几年前从 vim 转过来使用 emacs
<ofan> black_angel: 失足少年
<nopcall> black_angel: C-s C-w
<shellex> black_angel: SublimeText是alt+super+g
<black_angel> nopcall, C-s Cw 只能搜索从 r 以后的单字
<ofan> vim是*
<shellex> 不得不说vim有模式所以快捷键都特短小
<nopcall> black_angel: 好吧。那我就不知道了。一般手打。
<ofan> C-o *
<ofan> 不用切换模式
<black_angel> 我想从编辑器神变成神之编辑器，当一回神嘛，哈哈
<black_angel> :D
<black_angel> 看来要做这件事，估计得写 elisp 代码。
<nopcall> 那个顺手就用那个呗。。。
<ofan> 搓
<nopcall> 又下雪了好冷啊。
<black_angel> I'm hacking LTSP.
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/219592.htm
<kk> ofan 啥标题, ⇪ 那些英年早逝的IT劳模们_cnBeta 人物_cnBeta.COM
<slucx> --!!
<nopcall> ofan: 怎么没有马话疼呢。
<maplebeats> nopcall: :)
<black_angel> nopcall, 我也觉得你是对的
<black_angel> 全世界的人都认为 nopcall 想的是对的
<maplebeats> black_angel: 我不是这么想的:)
<black_angel> maplebeats, 你是例外
<maplebeats> black_angel: 等我把节操找回来了，我也会这么想的:-D
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu12.04更新完软件后，无线网卡不能用（BCM43227） http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396239 本来无线用着一点问题都没，可是现在在附加驱动中，broadcom sta驱动无法激活，总是显示“对不起，这个驱动的安装失败了。请查看日志文件以获得详细信息: /var/log/jockey.log” 在 …
 * slucx 因为马化腾不干活啊~
 * maplebeats 这个时间还在上IRC的都是屌丝
 * black_angel 楼上的说得也是正确的
<microcai> hi
<kk> microcai, 好.. .  ㍪ 
<jiero> maplebeats: 。
<jiero> maplebeats: 吊死你、
<maplebeats> jiero: :)
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • “indicator-weather”无法选取地点 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396240 今天重装系统，安装好indicator-weather后，进行配置的过程中无法配置地点，导致软件无法运行。 在下面的界面时，点击“应用”无任何反应, 命令行出现下面的错误: Code: Traceback (most recent call last):  …
<cfy> bye_bye: pong
<cfy> jiero: 你不知道我哪里人？
<jiero> cfy: 。。。
<jiero> cfy: 你是江苏人。。。
<cfy> jiero: 不是，旁边的
<jiero> cfy: 但是忘记了。
<jiero> cfy: 浙江的。。。
<cfy> jiero: 浙江啊
<jiero> lol
<cfy> jiero: ....
<jiero> cfy: 果然是忘记了
<jiero> cfy: 对了，你说普通话是不是也比山东以北的更长？
<cfy> eexpress: zai?
<jiero> 哦。错了，是更短。
<cfy> jiero: 不知道。。。
<jiero> cfy: 额，你没有认识更北方来的人吗？
<cfy> eexpress: 找不到中文音轨啊
<cfy> jiero: mei
<jiero> cfy: 自己录制噢
<jiero> cfy: 。。。
<jiero> cfy: 真不可思议。你真的在大学吗。。。
<jiero> lol
<cfy> jiero: 恰好我读的学校只招收浙江的。。。
<jiero> cfy: 哦。奇特呢。
<jiero> cfy: 那你总看过电视吧。
<cfy> jiero: 不注意
<jiero> 噢。那就算了。其他方式查查
<cfy> jiero: ....
<Saturn_> 谁推荐一个vim 的脚本，　功能：sql　关键字自动大写，　 网上找了几个都不好用
<kero_> channel: /join #ircfan
<imtxc> bye_bye: 额, 声卡选择用软件就可以
<abine1> 买高清播放器还是HTPC？？？
<abine1> 还是买树莓派组建一个影音播放器？
<abine1> 高清播放器才599
<abine1> 好便宜
<imtxc> abine1:  才?
<abine1> 嗯
<abine1> 网上就是这样说的
<abine1> 不知道用起来怎么样
<abine1> 用树莓派的话，还可以
<abine1> 自己刷各种各样的系统
<abine1> 用高清播放器的话则很难刷固件
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 求KompoZer网页编辑的中文包 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396244 这个官网不知道为什么就是上不去 统计信息: 发表于 由 lantianribaiyun — 2012-12-25 19:19
<roylez_> gfrog_: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw600/6912da65jw1e053g0vtsij.jpg
<gfrog_> roylez_: 主席
<ofan> http://ishare.iask.sina.com.cn/f/23553776.html  谁能帮我下一下这个
<kk> ofan 啥标题, ⇪ Abstract Algebra 3ed (David S. Dummit, Richard M. Foote ).pdf_免费高速下载_新浪爱问共享资料
<alvin_rxg> ._. ofan 没有 weibo 么
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 我这下没速度
<ofan> 老是失败
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 开代理咯
<ofan> 没代理
<alvin_rxg> ofan: http://pastebin.com/vux4YwAp
<roylez_> gfrog_: 基娃
<lenovo> ofan http://ishare.iask.sina.com.cn/f/12014533.html  怎么看？
<kk> lenovo 啥标题, ⇪ Abstract Algebra 3ed (David S. Dummit, Richard M. Foote ).djvu_免费高速下载_新浪爱问共享资料
<ofan> lenovo: 不要djvu的
<lenovo> ofan 够挑剔的 。。。
<ofan> djvu看不了
<lenovo> ofan 安装djvu viewer
<ofan> lenovo: 平板看呢
<lenovo> /say ofan 竟然是平板。啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊
<ofan> lenovo: mac貌似也没法看
<ofan> 下好pdf了，果然是垃圾扫描版
<lenovo> ofan 文字版的貌似很少呀
<roylez_> ofan: 藕饭
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • goagent这个信息提示是什么意思？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396246 执行 python appcfg.py update ../goagent/server/python/ Unable to assign value 'your_appid' to attribute 'application': Value 'your_appid' for application does not match expression '^(?:(?:[a-z\d\-]{1,100}\~)?(?:(?!\-)[a-z\d\-\.]{1,100}:)? …
<irc_user> iptables
<irc_user> 小弟想架设一个linux代理服务器，请问，需要哪些软件？
<alvin_rxg> 得看是啥代理了
<irc_user> alvin_rxg: 一般那种代理比较好？
<irc_user> alvin_rxg: 有许多中代理吗？
<alvin_rxg> irc_user: vpn/vps, ssh 这两种是这边最多的吧。 另外还有各种 http 代理什么的
<irc_user> alvin_rxg: vpn、ssh好像比较多，不过，好像被gfw干扰很严重
<irc_user> 那种网络上面的随便搜索到的sock5 / http/https代理怎么样？
<alvin_rxg> 能用就行 :D
<irc_user> 另外问个iptables的问题
<irc_user> iptables，这个东西是否可以将某个端口监听到的数据全部转发到另外一个端口这样的方式？
<ofan> irc_user: 可以
<irc_user> ofan: 这个东西似乎作为防火墙使用
<irc_user> ofan: 在windows上面，有对应这样的功能吗
<ofan> irc_user: 貌似没
<irc_user> ofan: 另外问下，router这个和iptables，是怎样一种关系？
<irc_user> ofan: 是不是iptables更加底层，router上层一些？
<ofan> irc_user: 没什么关系
<ofan> irc_user: 应该是同一层
<irc_user> ofan: 好像有点复杂
<ofan> ir
<ofan> irc_user: 恩很复杂
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 我是如何解决ATI 5650显卡过热以及机器噪音过大的问题的 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396249 我用的是笔记本，11年买的，骚尼，EA38，i5，降频了的ATI5650，BIOS中找不到硬件选项，无法禁用独显，测试过通过terminal关闭独显的方法，提示找不到目录。 安装了闭源 …
<black_angel> lstp
<black_angel> 如何在 ltsp 下创建用户呢？
<black_angel> join #ubuntu
<fangpeishi> 本地SSH -D后，如何让某些数据自动直接走socks代理？给点思路XD
<alvin_rxg> proxy-chain
<lenovo> 在面向对象语言语言中，一个对象可能属于一个子类，同时也属于该子类的父类。
<lenovo> 在 C++ 中经常用到这样的定义：
<lenovo> ParentClass A = new ChildClass ();
<lenovo> 对象 A 既属于子类，也属于父类。
<lenovo> 书上说是多态   a value can belong to multiple types，即一个值属于多种类型
<lenovo> 我有点不明白，谁能帮我解释一下，万分感谢！！
<fangpeishi> 多谢。我去看看这个东西
<alvin_rxg> 人类 A = new 男人();
<ofan> lenovo: 解释啥？
<alvin_rxg> 电脑 B = new lenovo();  // hohoho
<lenovo> 那个A到底是什么啊
<alvin_rxg> ref
<fangpeishi> en 我是想实现对数据的自动分流 proxy-chain好像只是一个提供socks代理的工具 对吗 alivin?
<ofan> lenovo: ParentClass对象
<ofan> lenovo: 应该是ParentClass * A = new ChildClass();
<lenovo> ofan 既然A属于ParentClass,那怎么解释A属于ChildClass呢
<ofan> lenovo: ChildClass是ParentClass的超集
<alvin_rxg> lenovo: 你是中国人，你是亚洲人，你是地球人
<fairywell28> lenovo, 介绍你看《深度探索c++对象模型》
<CyrusYzGTt> lenovo§ 你是機器人
<fairywell28> ChildClass是ParentClass的超集-- 这就是原因，内存占用都大一些
<fairywell28> lenovo, childclass的内存里面，有一个子集就是 parentclass
<fairywell28> Insongr, thunderbird能上irc？
<CyrusYzGTt> lenovo§ 你是盤古世界人，
<MeaCulpa_> .
<MeaCulpa_> 我的7900GS终于进入NVidia Legacy driver范畴...可以不用更新了
<jiero> 没人在玩吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa_§ .. 恭喜你進入機器帝國廢棄階段
<tryit> MeaCulpa_, 你哪些平时都用哪些portage工具 维护系统?
<lenovo> 如果把俩个类都看作集合的话，不就是把范围大的类的返回值属于范围小的类了。不是小范围属于大范围吗？
<fairywell28> lenovo, 指针是一样大的
<ofan> lenovo: 求交集
<lenovo> ofan: 别挖苦我了，我现在对这个稀里糊涂的
<byd> 大家好
<kk> byd, 好.. .  ㍭ 
<byd> 请问我要如何知道一个程序在Xdefault文件中配置时要使用的名字
<black_angel> 尼码呀，ubuntu 12.04 不知道是  compiz 还是 gnome 3 垃圾了，真心难受，在之前使用的 ubuntu 10.10 环境中，滚动 emacs 从来不会出来跳的情况
<byd> xterm, emacs 之类的都没有问题，gnome-terminal 这样的程序不知道要怎么在 .Xdefaults文件中表示了
<black_angel> 现在 emacs 在 ubuntu 12.04 上面使用，滚动的时候，都会有少许延迟，真是的
<byd> 哦，没用12.04，不了解情况
<lenovo> fairywe1128: 是不是说32位的就是4字节，16位的就是2字节了
<fairywell28> lenovo, 不是
<fairywell28> lenovo, 一般是这样，但是也有非8bit一个字节的
<fairywell28> lenovo, 你就当是这样把，32位就是4字节
<fairywell28> lenovo, 字就更不确定了，2个字节为一个字，也有很多例外情况，但是字节你可以认为就是8bit
<fairywell28> 大家好
<kk> 新 软件推荐 • 求推荐：Linux下好用的视频编辑软件 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396250 用窗子的时候，用的最多的就是Office、Ps、premiere、UG 在LInux下： Gimp取代了Ps wps for linux也还不错，Latex排公式也不是word能比的 用惯了vim，确实比IDE好用的多 Deluge用着也很给力 遗憾的是三维设计 …
<fairywell28> deluge是什么
<lenovo> fairywe1128 刚Google一下 指针大小是由当前CPU运行模式的寻址位数决定
<lenovo> http://blog.chinaunix.net/uid-25872711-id-338381.html 这是地址
<fairywell28> lenovo, 差不多
<kk> lenovo ⇪ ti: 指针的大小到底是由谁决定？是多少？_omegayy-ChinaUnix博客
<maplebeats> fairywell28: 下载软件
<fairywell28> lenovo, 准确的说，是由内部数据总线的宽度和编译器决定
<fairywell28> lenovo, 说错了，我说的是int的大小，指针的大小，应该是由寻址决定
<fairywell28> maplebeats, 哦，他下载有没有类似迅雷的速度？
<lenovo> 谢谢fairywe1128 这个指针大小问题我明白了，教科书真是坑爹啊，也不解释清楚，唉。
<fairywell28> lenovo, 推荐你看《深入理解计算机系统》
<maplebeats> fairywell28:  那是当然
<maplebeats> 没有
<fairywell28> lenovo, 你看的教材书好些都是我同事的不入流的徒孙写的，写书不认真。。
<MeaCulpa_> tryit: 貌似没啥，gentoolkit
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 自己写ebuild吗
<tryit> MeaCulpa_,
<MeaCulpa_> tryit: 偶尔
<MeaCulpa_> tryit: 都是些9999,没啥含量
<tryit> MeaCulpa_, 提交过补丁没
<MeaCulpa_> tryit: 没，对上完全无贡献
<MeaCulpa_> tryit: 好吧，用，就是贡献~
<tryit> MeaCulpa_, :-)
<tryit> MeaCulpa_, 也对～
<MeaCulpa_> tryit: 我是Sabayoner
<black_angel> eexpress, 有没有搞过 LTSP 呀
<tryit> MeaCulpa_, 恩
<tryit> http://www.cnblogs.com/qq78292959/archive/2010/10/18/2077009.html
<kk> tryit 啥标题, ⇪ GNU hello学习笔记(1)——autoconf和automake - 一个人的天空@ - 博客园
<tryit> 别人的一篇文章
<tryit> 这些外围工具学习起来也得相当的精力
<MeaCulpa_> tryit: 这东西都快过时了
<MeaCulpa_> automake太肿了...不过偶不码字不care
<tryit> MeaCulpa_, 现在啥东西比较新潮？
<ofan> cmake
<MeaCulpa_> tryit: 貌似硬写...
<MeaCulpa_> cmake, 或者硬写...
<MeaCulpa_> tryit: 现在的库越来越天花乱坠，弄得makefile反倒简单了
<tryit> MeaCulpa_, 硬写Makefile??
<fairywell28> 大公司一般都有自己的make工具，方便使用
<fairywell28> 比如百度用的 comake
<MeaCulpa_> tryit: 许是库智能了，不需要在makefile上折腾
<tryit> MeaCulpa_, 开源社区这些东西应该使用还是比较广泛的
<MeaCulpa_> tryit: 开源社区programmer多余software engineer
<fairywell28> 开源的东西是基础嘛，一切由此而来
<MeaCulpa_> 闭源才是基础
<ofan> 电源才是基础
<fairywell28> 哈哈
<fairywell28> 是的
<jamesarch> ==
<jamesarch> 高手们 问你们一个问题可以么
<maplebeats> = =
<jamesarch> - -！
<MeaCulpa_> 下美剧咯
<MeaCulpa_> yyets真好
<MeaCulpa_> 网页极其工整
<jamesarch> 那个可以搜索包内文件的apt工具叫啥
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: ...
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助：服务器端无显示器，怎么用远程桌面之类的 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396251 求助： 服务器端ubuntu 12.04无显示器（开机不启动X服务了），无键盘 客户端 xp 可以强行打开ubuntu 的X服务让vnc登陆吗？谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 neo23.lee — 2012-12-25 21:40
<ncyy> 无聊 了 看tvb
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 我发现我对文本文件分个符的嗅觉已臻化境
<MeaCulpa_> s/分个/分割
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: ...
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: wget -q -O - "$1" | awk 'BEGIN {FS="|"; RS="\""} /ed2k.*mkv/ {print}' 全站美剧刷刷的
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 我基本上不用FS
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 真的可以做到20G种子
<MeaCulpa_> 改天再去刷一遍sex porn erotica之类的关键字
 * MeaCulpa_ 内存大真好，硬盘安静
<MeaCulpa_> tmpfs编了个Firefox, 刷刷的
<tryit> MeaCulpa_, 这种东东我一般安装bin版本
<MeaCulpa_> tryit: 恩，bin合适，且flash, java之类支持更好
<MeaCulpa_> 搞个32位的
<MeaCulpa_> 哪天内存大到可以编pypy
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: native 的pypy转换器的确是可以编译的...
<cfy> bluezd:
<cfy> bluezd: 弄错人了。sorry
<cfy> black_angel: ...
<cfy> black_angel: 光标移动到 word 前面，然后C-s，再 C-w，再enter就行
<cfy> black_angel: 给你回复，你quit,给你memoserv,你又在线。。。。。
 * cfy 玩我呢。。。。。 :)
 * MeaCulpa_ 给lp捂被子去...
<black_angel> cfy, 我就是这样做的呀
<cfy> black_angel: 哦。没看仔细。。。
<black_angel> 还有没好办法呀，不用每次都退回到 word 前面
<fairywell28> 给大家推荐一首音乐，林海的琵琶语
<black_angel> cfy, 你有没有搞过 LTSP
<cfy> black_angel: 又
<fairywell28> http://music.baidu.com/song/235874
<kk> fairywell28 啥标题, ⇪ 琵琶语-林海_百度音乐-音乐无处不在
<black_angel> cfy, 真的？
<black_angel> cfy, 如何创建用户呀？
<cfy> black_angel: 又看错。。。
<cfy> black_angel: 我搞过lisp,没搞过LTSP...
<black_angel> cfy, 信不信我找你妹去
<cfy> black_angel: 也不麻烦，你改改isearch-mode-map应该就成
<black_angel> cfy, 还要改东西呀，改东西什么的最麻烦了
<tryit> black_angel, C-s C-w C-s
<cfy> tryit: ...
<cfy> tryit: 又来一个不仔细的.. :D
<black_angel> 有没有看《十万个冷笑话》呀，动画版的真给力
<tryit> cfy, 我以为是search呢，他什么意思
<roylez_> adam8157: 在么？
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋
 * black_angel 洗澡去
<roylez_> adam8157: 阿蛋
<adam8157> roylez_: 在了
<adam8157> roylez_: 刚在洗澡
<roylez_> adam8157: timbuk2 5折了
<adam8157> roylez_: 啊????
<adam8157> roylez_: 哈哈哈哈和
<roylez_> adam8157: 可恨我的包还没破啊
<adam8157> roylez_: 你下手不
<roylez_> adam8157: 你的包破了没？
<roylez_> adam8157: 包还没破有悖我的minimalist原则啊
<jiero> roylez_ 。。。
<adam8157> roylez_: 我没包
<roylez_> adam8157: 不过难得这次我想要的款59刀...
<jiero> roylez_ 。。。我没包
<roylez_> adam8157: 你不是有背包么
<jiero> roylez_ 提前买吧。然后把老的送人。
<roylez_> jiero: 送谁，没人啊
<jiero> roylez_ 。
<roylez_> jiero: 你么？
<adam8157> roylez_: 我的背包是tp的...
<roylez_> adam8157: 我也有一个全新公司发的tp背包 jiero 要不？
<Favorinfo> 亲们  圣诞快乐哈 ....
<roylez_> adam8157: 你出手么？
<roylez_> Favorinfo: .
<eexpress> 我的背包是tp的。。。。这么屌。。。。至于嘛
<jiero> roylez_ 哦。给我做圣诞礼物吗？
<jiero> 哈哈:)
<adam8157> roylez_: 看下价格
<roylez_> adam8157: 59刀
<eexpress> adam8157: 你的pp是rh的。这更屌。lol
<adam8157> roylez_: 也要50多刀...
<adam8157> roylez_: 还不包邮...
 * jiero 的 $69 的belkin 已经快 5年了，也该坏了
<roylez_> adam8157: 买俩就包邮了
<adam8157> roylez_: 我烧的...
<roylez_> adam8157: 拿回来卖掉啊....
<jiero> roylez_ 。。。
<adam8157> roylez_: 哦...
<roylez_> adam8157: 商城打6折还要1100呢....
<fairywell28> adam8157, 蛋，你好
<jiero> adam8157 。。。
<roylez_> fairywell28: 你要倒霉了
<jiero> adam8157 你就直接改名蛋好了。。。
<adam8157> fairywell28: 我擦, 你咋也这毛病...
<fairywell28> 。。
<Favorinfo> 话说你们这是要买什么呢   背包？
<Stone_Lei> 看他们说的貌似是的
<adam8157> Favorinfo: Stone_Lei http://www.smzdm.com/timbuk2-tianba-official-website-christmas-promotion-as-low-as-5.html
<kk> adam8157 啥标题, ⇪ Timbuk2 天霸 官网圣诞促销活动　低至5折»什么值得买
<Favorinfo> 额 好吧  到高富帅的圈子了
<adam8157> roylez_: 还是略贵啊... 400羊
<roylez_> adam8157: 这价格我已经很满意了，可惜包还没破....
<roylez_> adam8157: 要睡觉了，明天聊
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 同一个镜像为什么会这样 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396260 我用iso文件安装debian，为什么第一次安装成功了，只是缺少固件导致无法进入系统，然后从网上下了固件，安装时也没再出现提示，说明固件问题解决了， 内心狂乐，等着享受debian的优秀性能，可是正要 …
<adam8157> roylez_: 还是不买了... 淘宝上出的也就400
<jiero> You awkwardly throw a +0,+0 giant spiked club.
<jiero>  The +0,+0 giant spiked club hits the jelly.
<jiero>  You kill the jelly!
<alvin_rxg> 这什么情况…… http://www.ruanyifeng.com/blog/2012/12/minecraftmojang.html
<adam8157> alvin_rxg: 删了
<Favorinfo> 亲们  很想问一句  谁还收藏了中文的IRC么
 * adam8157 nexus 4啥时候能有货啊!!!
<fairywell28> Favorinfo, 以前好像有个水频道，不知道还有不
<black_angel> 终于在 youtube 找到往 LTSP 添加用户的方法了
<black_angel> Congratulation. 不然的话今晚一晚都不好睡
<alvin_rxg> congratz
<black_angel> 明天将教程写下, yeah.
<Favorinfo> 话说  弱弱的问一句 今天你们那边有木有GFW抽风啊
 * adam8157 今天公司网络抽风, 直接关了国内出口, 全从美国出
<Favorinfo> 这感情好啊
<Favorinfo> 像我们这种还总是想着要墙的孩子 伤不起呢
<adam8157> Favorinfo: 好啥好... 中午看个ccav的天下足球都看不了...
<Favorinfo> adam8157:   这个 这个 ....
<jusss> test
<Favorinfo> adam8157:大流量的  肯定是不好的 是不   但是 总比平时的强制性封锁要好点吧
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍯ 
<adam8157> Favorinfo: 不是流量的问题, ccav啥的只能在国内看, 不提供国外服务
<adam8157> Favorinfo: youku啥的也是
<Favorinfo> adam8157:  好吧  可能是国内的网 还是三权分立吧
<alvin_rxg> Favorinfo: 是版权问题
<Favorinfo> adam8157:  还没有建立起统一的对外站点....
<Favorinfo> adam8157:   这个 天朝啥时候讲版权了啊
<jusss> adam8157: 你声音服务用的啥？
<Favorinfo> 话说  现在有什么Linux的博客群没  cnblog越来越让人有些蛋疼了
<jusss> adam8157: alsa ？
<adam8157> jusss: alsa
<alvin_rxg> Favorinfo: 不信吧，咱截图给你看看 :D
<fairywell28> Favorinfo, 你要技术blog?
<jusss> adam8157: debian没带pulseaudio？
<adam8157> jusss: 我没装
<Favorinfo> fairywell28:  嗯嗯
<Favorinfo> fairywell28:   想涨点见识
<alvin_rxg> Favorinfo: http://uploadpie.com/YNnSs
<jusss> 哦
<adam8157> fairywell28: 不像自己搭建的话, is-programmer.com不错
<jusss> ofan貌似在这个地方有窝
<fairywell28> Favorinfo, 推荐你看 淘宝搜索博客 淘宝技术博客 百度技术博客  google黑板报
<fairywell28> Favorinfo, 绝对是干货
<Favorinfo> alvin_rxg  直接华丽丽的来一句 只能在中国播放  demo  好像我那浏览器没用代理的说
<jusss> 黑板报不错呀
<Favorinfo> fairywell28:   亲 这是神马 ？？？？？
<Favorinfo> 另外 还想弱弱的问一句  诸位用的输入法是哪个啊  ibus？
<Favorinfo> 用的是什么pinyin？   如果说五笔的话 就算了吧  到现在还是不太熟悉
<alvin_rxg> 我是用 alt+数字 输入的
<jusss> ibus
<fairywell28> Favorinfo, 还有腾讯大讲堂
<jusss> linux下有没有foobar2000类的支持各种插件的音乐播放器？
<fairywell28> jusss, 很多，比如 amarok
<jusss> rhythmbox感觉不是很好
<jusss> fairywell28: 哦
<jusss> fairywell28: 支持各种插件？
<fairywell28> jusss, 我现在用的百度云播放器，挺好的
<fairywell28> jusss, 一些把
<jusss> fairywell28: 像什么 电子管 蓝管
<Favorinfo> 有木有没有用ibus的啊
<fairywell28> 。。。
<alvin_rxg> Favorinfo: fcitx here
<jusss> 我好像有个0.8x 的foobar2000
<jusss> winamp有linux的吗
<Favorinfo> alvin_rxg:  感觉怎样》
<alvin_rxg> Favorinfo: 除了词库，其他都还可以
<alvin_rxg> Favorinfo: 个人认为它的拼音词频调整算法比 ibus 好。
<Favorinfo> alvin_rxg: 喜欢sunpinyin的ctrl转换  但是又比较喜欢其他的此冷酷记录
<fairywell28> Favorinfo, ibus不挺好嘛。。
<Favorinfo> alvin_rxg:  个人认为ibus的词库也不怎么好
<Favorinfo> alvin_rxg:  反正 好几次都没有更新词库的说
<jusss> 搜狗比较不错
<alvin_rxg> Favorinfo: 两者相比 ibus 词库比 fcitx 好
<Favorinfo> 额  话说  linux有搜狗输入法么
<jusss> 据说有人用ibus导入了搜狗的词库
<fairywell28> jusss, 你试试 audacity
<Favorinfo> alvin_rxg:  主要是个人认为  ibus里面的首选项 总是不知道怎么设置
<jusss> fairywell28: 嗯
<fairywell28> jusss, 你试试 audacity  audacious
<Favorinfo> jusss:   导入词库倒是比较简单
<Favorinfo> jusss:   但是  关键的是 它要会实时更新啊
<Saturn_> ／ｑｕｉｔ
<fairywell28> Favorinfo, 个人认为智能分词做的最好的是我叔叔写的拼音加加
<fairywell28> Favorinfo, 可惜不更新很久了，现在的输入法多为大词库的搞法
<fairywell28> Favorinfo, 不过基于统计的词处理确实很高明
<fairywell28> Favorinfo, 如果有一款 拼音加加+搜狗拼音 出来，差不多会无敌吧
<Favorinfo> fairywell28:  直接导词库啊
<fairywell28> Favorinfo, 不仅仅是词库的问题，后台要有统计分析
<Favorinfo> fairywell28:   http://favorinfo.com/portable-input/
<jiong> 擦~ 圣诞节搬机房。。。
<Favorinfo> fairywell28:   这个  统计分析 在win下已经是灰常流行了
<jiong> HP G50 安装linux raid 卡怎么装？？
<Favorinfo> fairywell28:  就是不知道linux下啥时候也能更新
<jiong> 移动的机房也够垃圾。 门卡木有。。 进不去啊~~~
<jusss> 今晚是国外的圣诞节吗
<Favorinfo> fairywell28:    不过 我好像记得ibus里面有一款输入法里面是自带统计的
<fairywell28> Favorinfo, 搜狗的统计分析要有大量用户的记录，和传统的简单的词频调整统计算法是弱智的
 * adam8157 机器学习吧, 正合适的领域
 * adam8157 机器学习吧, 正合适的领域
<adam8157> ...
<Favorinfo> jusss:   亲 你是宅到极点了吧
<jusss> Favorinfo: 我是真不知道...
<alvin_rxg> 哦，咱把人 /ignore 了
<jiong> 哈哈。一群苦逼的命。 圣诞节被人抱着妹子。 我们抱着电脑~~
<Favorinfo> fairywell28:   如果真要这样的话  直接写个cron不就可以了么
<fairywell28> 等nlp成功了，就不用大词库了。。
<fairywell28> Favorinfo, ..
<Favorinfo> fairywell28:  直接从服务器上下词库
<fairywell28> Favorinfo, 你喜欢词库就下大词库把，也好用
<jusss> jiong: 你们是那个移动的？
<Favorinfo> fairywell28:   反正现在win下的那些软件不也是这样做的么
<jiong> 新疆移动。
<jusss> ...
<Favorinfo> fairywell28:  最好是可以解析win下的命令   那是最爽的  哈哈
<jiong> jusss, 你在移动工作么？
<Favorinfo> fairywell28:   毕竟 怎么说 好像这些词库基本上都是用的文件类型  也就是用ASCII保存的吧
<jusss> jiong: 莫有
<jiong> jusss, 哦 ~
<jusss> jiong: 你们那个td理论上最大下行速度是多少
<jiong> 我还没试呢。 我现在在移动旁边的网吧。今天去做10台服务器。
<jiong> 之前我在服务器上下过游戏 21M/s
<Favorinfo> 亲们 还知道有其他的中文IRC木有？？？？
<jusss> 如果我毕业后也能进中移动多好
<Favorinfo> jusss:   你学的什么专业？？？？
<jusss> Favorinfo: eastgame osu!
<fairywell28> 韩国农村下载50M/s
<jusss> Favorinfo: 无线网络优化
<jiong> jusss, 通讯， 现在在做开发，运维之类的。
<fairywell28> 马上要普及 1G/s 了
<jiong> fairywell28, 我现在家里 1M/s 就宅死了都。。 1G/s估计我一辈子都不出门了。
<fairywell28> 垄断让中国的网速太慢了。
<fairywell28> jiong, ...
<abine1> 每秒1GB的网速是神马概念？
<abine1> 比硬盘的速度还要快？
<jiong> fairywell28, 我们老大常说， 中毒不在于速度多快~ 网通的就得留个心！
<alvin_rxg>  
<abine1> 网通现在是联通了么？
<jiong> hp dl380 g5 smart这块哪个懂点？？
<Hamsten> 请问加v是什么额？？
<Hamsten> 有人吗？？？
<Hamsten> 请问＋v是什么额？
<alvin_rxg> Hamsten: http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<kk> alvin_rxg 啥标题, ⇪ freenode: using the network
<Hamsten> alivin_rxg:额，全是英文，还有，没有找到＋v额
<Hamsten> kk： 你知道什么是＋v吗？
<alvin_rxg> Hamsten: ctrl+f ==>> "+v"
<Hamsten> alvin_rxg:我说的是irc的＋v额
<alvin_rxg> Hamsten: /help mode
<Hamsten> alvin_rxg:＋v了过后我的名字就有一个加号
<alvin_rxg> Hamsten: /help mode
<alvin_rxg> Hamsten: /help mode
<alvin_rxg> Hamsten: /help mode
<alvin_rxg> Hamsten: /help mode
<alvin_rxg> Hamsten: /help mode
<alvin_rxg> Hamsten: /help mode
<kk> alvin_rxg:. .., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q51s
<kk> alvin_rxg: .. ..
<piggybox> alvin_rxg:  ...
<Hamsten> .........
<Hamsten> kk:   还好取消了
<Hamsten> ..............
<kk> Hamsten, 你在做什么？  ㍙ 
<Hamsten> kk:马上睡觉，刚得到一个＋v，  不知道是什么，问一下
<Hamsten> ／help mode 没有找到
<Hamsten> mode :Help not found
<Hamsten> kk：你知道吗
<piggybox> Hamsten:  kk是机器人。。。
<Hamsten> piggybox:。。。。。。。
<Hamsten> piggybox:不是有人的吗？？
<Hamsten> piggybox:不然怎么会取消的
<alvin_rxg> Hamsten: ctrl+f ==>> "+v"
<Hamsten> piggybox:机器人怎会智能到这种程度嘛
<Hamsten> alvin_rxg:mode 的＋v
<Hamsten> alvin_rxg:加v过后我的名字就变成了 （+Hamsten）
<Hamsten> alvin_rxg:就跟kk的有＠一样
<alvin_rxg> Hamsten: http://uploadpie.com/kvlXk
<Hamsten> alvin_rxg：额知道了下，谢谢额
<Hamsten> 睡觉了，拜拜
<alvin_rxg> 我艹，哪个辽宁的煞笔在攻击啊
<moai> 终于找到组织了，大家好啊
<moai> send kk /123
<moai> SEND <kk> </123>
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 你被攻击了？
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 没，误会
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, ......这都能误会
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 共享了无线。结果网络卡了。。。
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, ......有人迅雷呗
<moyang> 真不容易
<moai> 呵呵
<moai> 终于进来了
<moyang> 对啊
<moyang> 简直太难过了
<moai> 这玩意是即时聊天
<moai> 跟QQ群一样好用，还没平台限制
<moyang> 必须双方在线啊
<moyang> 能不能本地搭建一个？
<moyang> 累死论坛的啊
<moai> 不用，你工作的时候，打开这个聊天室就可以了
<moyang> 嗯嗯
<moai> 回头等这个聊天室的管理不忙的时候，咱请教一下，服务器怎么搭的
<moyang> 嗯
<moyang> 中
<moai> 咱自己整一个，把大家都召集过来
<moai> 这样就可以把不用windows平台的一帮人，也聚集起来了
<moyang> i‘think this IRC very well
<moai> 加上gtalk，就没啥问题了
<moyang> my  girl friend join it?
<moai> 这是中文频道，不用鸟语
<moyang> cao1.
<moyang> neng ma ren bu ?
<alvin_rxg> moyang: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *oTA/dAY*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com 謝謝！
<moai> 英文频道是#ubuntu
<kk> alvin_rxg 啥标题, ⇪ InputKing online IME - type your language on any computer
<moyang> 简单点。
<moyang> 看不懂
<moai> 你不是去上课吗
<moyang> 不去了。
<moai> 我得让我媳妇赶快帮我补习英语，蛋疼了
<moyang> 对 我今天回老校区 给她卖点吃的
<moyang> 晚上带过来
<moyang> 我发现咱们最近看老师的视频越来越有感觉了
<moyang> 但是shell部分还是不很熟悉
<moyang> 老苦逼了。
<moai> 视频保管好，别外传了
<moyang> 懂的
<moyang> 你把九期的笔记给我
<moai> 我看第二遍的时候，也有很有感觉
<moai> 今天去风行面试，
<moai> 才发挥了10%左右，就完美通过了
<moyang> 风行感觉偏重于网络。
<moyang> 国内的而已
<moai> 嗯，不过面试题都还不错
<moai> 比人人强多了
<moyang> 人人是SNS
<moyang> 只要能进去 就很好
<moyang> 人人用户数量多
<moyang> 接触的层面就多了
<moai> SNS没我份
<moyang> 争取啊。
<moai> 我应聘的那个是外海的一个游戏部
<moai> 争取个毛啊，人家不招人，你急有啥用啊
<moyang> 弄得我突然都想去北京了。
<moyang> 我还得专升本呢
<moai> 记得一点，一定要去大公司
<moyang> 学历是硬伤
<moai> 等你跳槽的时候，尼玛，小公司都不算工作经验
<moai> 那谁，今天宏伟不是说有个数据挖掘项目需要实习生吗
<moai> 你可以去试试啊
<moai> 生活费都4000那
<moyang> 么时间啊唉
<moai> 毛啊，你们那上课能没时间吗
<moai> 有时间都泡妞去l
<moyang> 我全力以赴专升本呢。。妞哎！！！
<alvin_rxg> 继续装死
<moyang> 我郁闷呢
<moai> 帅哥，别装死啊
<moai> 这我想指定某人回复，应该怎么搞
<moai> 有什么命令没
<alvin_rxg> moai: tab
<alvin_rxg> 跟 shell 一样 tab 补全
<moai> alvin_rxg, 帅
<moai> 牛B
<moai> 发文件哪
<alvin_rxg> linux 里边 tab 是必需的
<alvin_rxg> dcc 命令，一般不用 irc 的 dcc 。。。 都是别的网盘共享的
<moyang> 你们都是中国人啊
<moai> moyang, 这玩意挺不错的吧
<alvin_rxg> 我是火星人
<moyang> 。。
<moai> 回头等咱服务器整好了，让马哥帮忙推荐一下，嘻嘻
<moai> alvin_rxg, 你咋还没睡啊，加班？
<moyang> 这玩应占带宽不占？
<alvin_rxg> 不是。看电视
<moyang> moai, 哎呀
<moyang> 我也会了
<moai> 呵呵
 * alvin_rxg 安啦，常用的也就那么几个
<moai> 越来越鄙视腾讯了
<alvin_rxg> /me blabla
<alvin_rxg> moai: 放心， irc 传文件比腾讯还慢。。
<moai> 那最起码能传啊
<moai> 用啥命令传啊
<alvin_rxg> /dcc
<moai> 嗯，看到了
<moai> 墨阳，看着聊天室牛B把
<alvin_rxg> 点对点直接传都很慢的。。。除非局域网。所以都是先上传到网盘再发送给别人的
<moai> 还有各种命令
<moai> alvin_rxg, 发链接地址吗
<alvin_rxg> 是的
<moai> 嗯，明白，谢谢了
<moyang> 你这不是私聊呢？
<moai> 我给你传个试试啊
<moyang> 我怎么能看到你们的聊天信息呢？
<moyang> 嗯。
<moai> 可以私了
<moai> 右边有选项
<moai> 可以单独对话
<moai> dcc get moyang /123
<moyang> 加我Gtalk
<alvin_rxg> /query 或者 /msg
<piggybox> alvin_rxg:  早年没p2p的时候我还去过irc上下mp3
<alvin_rxg> piggybox: 这速度的话……
<moai> 我晕，那时候我还在玩泥巴哪
<moyang> 火星人哥哥！这个怎么接手文件呢
<alvin_rxg> 不知道不知道。我不用 dcc 的
<moai> moyang, gtalk帐号
<moyang> ralapp@live.cn
<moai> moyang, 你打/dcc 自己看
<moyang>   ting  hao wan ne
<alvin_rxg> moyang: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *Oxl!qms*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com 謝謝！
<moyang> 听好玩的
<alvin_rxg> 我还是把警告换成 搜狗拼音吧
<moai> 必须的
<moyang> 打拼音也不错啊。
<moai> 输入法会影响什么吗
<moyang> 为什么呢
<alvin_rxg> ok, wo xian zai qiao de shi pin yin. ni men neng yue du zhe yang de ju zi ma? hai shi xiang yi ge san sui xiao hai yi yang neng yue du ne?
<alvin_rxg> :D
<moai> 呵呵
<moai> 可以
<moai> 就是读起来好累
<alvin_rxg> that's why i made this useless stuff
<moai> 他用的手机，是手机输入法的问题吗
<moyang> 还真心不人容易。
<moyang> 火星人哥哥 我知道了
<moyang> 谢谢
<moai> 这好多命令啊
<alvin_rxg> /help
<moyang> man man
<alvin_rxg> man woman
<moai> 看到了
<moai> 好多命令啊
<moai> 呵呵
<moai> moyang, 用help -l 有详细用法和实例
<moyang> help -l
<moyang> help -l
<moyang> help -l
<moyang> 看到了
 * moai 转了一个大圈
<moyang> 你今天不上班么？
<moyang> 熬夜。。
<moai> 等录用通知
<moai> 人家公司要走程序
<moai> 我还想等风行这边，看看给多少钱哪
<moyang> 后阿巴
<moyang> 好吧
<moyang> 你这双手准备真棒
<moyang> 郑州
<moyang> 有工作没有
<moai>    BAN : BAN <mask> [<bantype>]，禁止所有符合掩码 <mask> 的用户进入当前的频道。如果他们已在该频道，这个命令不会将其踢出(需要具有频道管理员身份)
<moai> 拉倒吧，啥双手准备啊
<moai> 我本来就没打算12月份换工作
<moyang> 看你qq
<moai> 要不是公司发不了工资，我云
<moyang> 可怜的孩子 公司倒闭了？
<moyang> 我睡觉了啊 。
<moyang> 火星人哥哥。
<moai> nmap -V
<moai> nmap -sV
<fivesheep> yo
<moai> load -e /11
<kk>  06:23
<alvin_rxg> 干嘛
<moai> xixi
<moai> 我试试看命令怎么用
<moai> 好不好使
<alvin_rxg> 别send啦……………………
<moai> 嗯嗯
<moai> 已经取消了
<alvin_rxg> 你当它不好用就是了
<moai> 为什么我不能执行写好的脚本程序啊
<moai> echo有用，netstat就不能输入啊
<moai> /11
<moai> /11: 1: /11: !#/bin/bash: not found
<moai> hello !!
<moai> eth0      Link encap:以太网  硬件地址 60:eb:69:bf:20:72
<moai>           UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  跃点数:1
<moai>           接收数据包:0 错误:0 丢弃:0 过载:0 帧数:0
<moai>           发送数据包:0 错误:0 丢弃:0 过载:0 载波:0
<fivesheep> 你xfer的啥
<kk> moai:. .., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q51s
<moai> fivesheep, 这还有限制啊
<moai> fivesheep, 我好像刷屏了？
<alvin_rxg> 肯定的
<moai> 。。不是故意的
<alvin_rxg> /kick moai
<moai> 嘻嘻
<moai> 你不是管理员
<alvin_rxg> /kick moai
<moai> 。。。
<moai> 我怎么成管理元了
<alvin_rxg> 撤了撤了 :D
<moai> addbutton 添加按钮时候  action怎么指定啊
<alvin_rxg> 死亡圣器 好长………
<moai> 哇，快7点了
<moai> 睡觉了，明天再来，88
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 死亡圣器是什么玩意
<moai> alvin_rxg, 88
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: harry poter
<ofan> yooooooooooooooooooo
<moai> 我好像加上按钮了
<moai> 但是有什么功能吗？
<piggybox> ofan:  what's up
<ofan> piggybox: nothing much
<ofan> 下了个个2G多的数学丛书准备看
<piggybox> ofan:  这辈子能看完么?
<ofan> piggybox: 看不完。。
<ofan> 260多本。。
<alvin_rxg> 260...
<alvin_rxg> 看书的时候不用思考的话，还可以看完的 :D
<ofan> 所以我决定留到下辈子看
<fivesheep> ofan: 都有些什么书
<ofan> fivesheep: 基本包括数学的所有方面，graduate texts in mathematics
<ofan> 如果我有钱就搞一套做收藏
<ofan> md 今天怎么过，外面全关门了
#ubuntu-cn 2012-12-26
<fivesheep> ofan: 发个link来看看
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • mateu Alpha 3 released http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396266 mateu原来叫mabuntu，因为Canonical拥有*Buntu所有权，而mabuntu不是官方的ubuntu distribution，所以本月22日改名成mateu，即Mat(e) + U(buntu) = mateu的意思，所以各位remix版的作者注意了，以后自己命名，不要动不动就套用*Buntu …
<fivesheep> ofan: pm个link看看
<ofan> fivesheep: http://www.springer.com/series/136
<kk> ofan 啥标题, ⇪ Graduate Texts in Mathematics
<imtxc> 大家早 fivesheep ofan
<imtxc> 还是你们都不在 +8 区
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> 早
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 大叔早
<fairywell28> ofan, 大爷早
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 早
<fairywell28> MeaCulpa, 早
<ofan> fairywell28: 你大爷
<fairywell28> ofan, ..
 * MeaCulpa 有成年人会看哈利波特？
<fairywell28> 哪位有二手的ps3转让吗？
<ofan> 抽了两种国内烟都好难抽
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: Naive
 * fairywell28 有些人不仅攻击行强，而且缺乏基本的礼貌
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我还看圣斗士和七龙珠呢
<ofan> adam8157: 说明你还是未成年
 * slucx 你们的webqq能用吗现在？
<ofan> fairywell28: 谁是你大爷？
<cleamoon> slucx, 能用
<iIlL0oO> 大娘早
<fairywell28> ofan, 不是说你呢
<ofan> 大叔是昵称，大爷就不一样了
<imtxc> ofan: 烟在气候不一样的味道差别很大
<ofan> imtxc: 哦？
<fairywell28> ofan, 你的名字 o+爷= oyeah，  一个基本的玩笑话，让你敏感了
<fairywell28> ofan, sorry
<iIlL0oO> cap_sasl.pl 是干什么用的?
<imtxc> ofan: 恩, 就像西北的烟 拿到广州去抽味道马上变了一个道理
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 哦...七龙珠很成人啊
<ofan> imtxc: 我抽了玉溪和红塔山 感觉烟位太弄了
<fairywell28> adam8157, 帮你看了下，google目前kernel方面不招人，主要是分布式系统需要人
<iIlL0oO> ofan: 要抽就抽中华啊
<fairywell28> adam8157, 有兴趣可以继续聊
<ofan> iIlL0oO: 什么价？
<adam8157> fairywell28: 私聊...
<fairywell28> adam8157,  嗯
<iIlL0oO> ofan: 每天2根,不多抽.
<ofan> 万宝路的薄荷型很好抽
<iIlL0oO> ofan: 酒也是每天1口,不多喝
<ofan> 玉溪抽了一嘴沙子味
<ofan> iIlL0oO: …
<ofan> fairywell28: 你是google的人？
<iIlL0oO> ofan: 要喝就喝好酒
<fairywell28> ofan, 我是有点幽默的google人
<ofan> iIlL0oO: 我穷
<fairywell28> ofan, o-yeah~
<iIlL0oO> ofan: 每天一口啊
<MeaCulpa> 貌似万宝路是外烟中比较猛的
<iIlL0oO> 35度的
<ofan> fairywell28: 北美？
 * adam8157 fan和爷是什么关系?
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 我觉得还好
<fairywell28> ofan, 我是临时打杂的
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: Google的kernel你也去？ 胡乱改Linux的地方...
<ofan> 国内烟抽的没感觉还特难受
<ofan> fairywell28: 哪里丫
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我就是问问他们北京这边的情况
<adam8157> fairywell28: 小窗思密达
<ofan> fairywell28: 我也想去打杂
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: Google应该解雇10个“数学家” 招100个你
<fairywell28> MeaCulpa, ...改不是为了让您老生气
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: G家的码工太差了
<fairywell28> MeaCulpa, 不该您老能用得上 google.com?
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: ... google都是科学家  sigh... 我还得努力
<MeaCulpa> fairywell28: 我用的是g家的openid
<fairywell28> MeaCulpa, 您老脾气和3年前一样啊。
<imtxc> ofan: 你那里也有卖的国内烟?
<ofan> imtxc: 别人带的
<adam8157> fairywell28: 你是老人儿? 有别的nick么?
<MeaCulpa> fairywell28: 谁让G的界面每一个我用的顺手，桌面app没一个我用的流畅...
<imtxc> ofan: 还抽烟啊,一天几包
<fairywell28> adam8157, 12年前在此
<fairywell28> MeaCulpa, 抱歉了。。
<adam8157> fairywell28: ... 那时候没这频道
<ofan> imtxc: …4根差不多
<imtxc> ......
<MeaCulpa> fairywell28: 没事，G家的后台强，数学家多，哈哈~
<ofan> 最多6根有时候
 * adam8157 不抽烟 喝酒
 * adam8157 不抽烟 但喝酒
<ofan> imtxc: 一天一包不得抽死
 * MeaCulpa 不抽烟，不喝酒
<imtxc> 我吃完饭不抽一根受不了,感觉没着没落的,平时不碰...
<iGoogle>  /Clear
<fairywell28> MeaCulpa, 另外，产品确实不太适合华人用户的习惯，有很多产品设计有问题
<iIlL0oO> 1天1包死得早
<iIlL0oO> 1天1根最安全
<ofan> iIlL0oO: 未必
<ofan> 老毛子一天好几包
<MeaCulpa> fairywell28: 和[华人]没关系...符合华人习惯的东西我还没一个用的惯的，也许condom除外
<jiero> .
<iIlL0oO> ofan: 他只活了60岁吧
 * adam8157 哈哈哈哈 MeaCulpa 你真逗
<ofan> 我姥爷70多天天抽
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 大牛，你写shell function会return 非int不
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 不会
 * MeaCulpa 各位大牛，你们写shell function会return 非int不
<ofan> 会
<iIlL0oO> ofan: 70多.. 100岁才是王道
<jiero> 。
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 哦？ bash, zsh都可以？
<fairywell28> MeaCulpa, 当然可以非int
<iIlL0oO> ofan: 100岁能写代码才是王道
<ofan> iIlL0oO: 到100没问题
<MeaCulpa> fairywell28: 理论上不应该return 非int
<ofan> 很多老人都老烟民
<MeaCulpa> 但我刚才试了下似乎可以
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 理论是理论
 * adam8157 请问单独允许func怎么办?
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 而且任何数据都可以是int
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 如果返回了非int, 要传递给一个变量，怎么写的？
 * adam8157 $?是个非int?
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 不需要另起子进程的写法，可有？
<fairywell28> $?是一个补码
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 内置函数不会起进程把
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 也就是说，不用stdout, 不起子进程，完全就是和函数一样不起子进程
<ofan> 只有外部命令才起
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 内部函数不会fork
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 恩，我意思就是，完全像高级语言那样，传递一个返回值
<iIlL0oO> ofan: 任何数据都可以是 char[]
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 我知道...一般你一个函数里调用另一个函数，怎么写的
<ofan> MeaCulpa: a='func'
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 不用任何进程/命令替换， 直接a=func可以么？
<iIlL0oO> not string
<MeaCulpa> 'func'?
<imtxc> 莫名其妙 我修改 syslog.conf 重启 syslog之后,不给我自动生成log文件....
<MeaCulpa> ofan: function a {print b; return 'b'}; c='a'; print $c
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 如何让输出结果是b?
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 如何让输出结果是2b?
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 不用进程和命令替换，可以么？
<fairywell28> MeaCulpa, 最实在的方法是把 func a 做成一个 shell function
<MeaCulpa> fairywell28: 见上
<fairywell28> MeaCulpa, 另外，如果非要func a 做一个单独脚本，shell和外在的借口不仅仅只有返回直
<MeaCulpa> fairywell28: 我没问你这些
<ofan> MeaCulpa: ret='' f(){ret='abc';}
 * fairywell28 一会仔细看看，在吃东西
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 你这问题：1 你是posix function不是shell function 2. ret是全局变量，
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 你这只是利用原始的POSIX function内变量是全局的这一特性而已
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 不是函数的return
<ofan> MeaCulpa: return就是设置变量
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 我问的是return STRING可以不，怎么传递
<fairywell28> MeaCulpa, 大概明白你的意思了
<ofan> MeaCulpa: return string不行
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 那你用function X {}, 别用POSIX function
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 我简写了
<MeaCulpa> ofan: hmm...
<ofan> 不写function也行撒
<fairywell28> MeaCulpa, 你看看return的汇编码，其实就是一个对 eax 的赋值
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 这不是简写，这本质不一样
<MeaCulpa> fairywell28: 哦，这回答靠谱
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 我一直都这么些
<fairywell28> MeaCulpa, 所以除非你把string的pointer放入寄存器
<tryit> 看info autoconf和info automake，看得头大……郁闷了
<MeaCulpa> ofan: posix fenction没有局部变量，function也不能潜逃调用，更不能递归
<MeaCulpa> ofan: s/潜逃/嵌套
<MeaCulpa> fairywell28: 哦...好吧，return还是本分点
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 要嵌套干嘛
<ofan> MeaCulpa: bash里还不一样？
<MeaCulpa> ofan: function里调function啊
<ofan> 写shell就不要考虑递归了
<ofan> 蛋疼
<fairywell28> MeaCulpa, 等你实验成功了，告诉我哦我啊
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 我只是问问
 * imtxc 分析潜逃
<MeaCulpa> ofan: adam8157 最近我吧自己的所有POSIX function全部变成了shell function, 因为AIX上shell function也很安逸，所以没必要POSIX了
 * MeaCulpa 去ThinkPad屏幕~~~终于可以摆脱牛奶，糖果，蜂蜜，垃圾，还有那个啥了...
<ofan> MeaCulpa: bash里貌似没区别
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 试了a(){}和function a(){}都支持局部变量
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 也能递归
<hamo> adam8157: 蛋蛋壕早
<adam8157> hamo: ...
<onlylove> 居然是搞aix的
 * adam8157 awesome 3.5的很多变更wiki里都没改 比如theme.wallpaper_cmd 就没了
<ofan> adam8157: 用最新版文档？
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 可以实现windows的一键还原系统么？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396270 本人刚刚接触linux 求高手指导 硬盘分区 （hd0，1）ext4 ubuntu ，（hd0，2）ntfs windows xp ， （hd0，4）ext4 系统还原分区， 扩展分区（swap ，ntfs） 用再生龙把（hd0，1）、（hd0，2 …
<imtxc> hamo: 早
<hamo> imtxc: 早
<imtxc> adam8157: 原来sid升级之后就变成 7 了
 * imtxc 才知道
<adam8157> imtxc: sid和7没关系
<adam8157> ofan: 文档里都没有, 我翻git看得
<ofan> o
<jusss> hamo: help,我不小心把一个rmvb文件给mv 到了一个不存在的文件夹里，mv *b /home/usr/Mo Mo文件夹不存在，help
<hamo> jusss: 那他就变成了Mo
<cfy> jusss: 对，Mo了应该
<hamo> adam8157: gaoji
<jusss> hamo: cfy ,我看看
<imtxc> jusss: 这就看你的 *b 有几个文件了, 不是一个的话怕是会出错吧?
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 那是 bash
<jusss> imtxc: 额，那个文件夹下就一个*b
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 那你说挥洒
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 那你说啥
<MeaCulpa> ofan: zsh ksh还是有区别的
<ofan> 。。。谁会用zsh写脚本？
 * jusss 用了两次*,两次都打错了。。。
<ofan> zsh里不能递归？那比bash还搓啊
<jusss> hamo: 文件夹和文件在linux里有啥不同的地方没
<MeaCulpa> ofan: POSIX 函数不能递归
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 写shell 函数啊
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 我试了可以
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 哦...gaoji了估计
<bluezd> adam8157: 昨天买的彩票一个号都没中
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 难道我的zsh一直以ksh兼容模式在跑...尼玛
<adam8157> bluezd: lol
<cfy> 发现已经好久没写过shell脚本了。。
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 用bash...
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 不用，脏
<ofan> MeaCulpa: ......
<onlylove> 用什么通配符，补全不行么
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 要用就用更脏的zsh
<ofan> 这年头还有不用bash的？？？
<bluezd> adam8157: 我命里是真没有那些东西，哎 ......
<ofan> 脚本统一用bash
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 不用
<jusss> onlylove: ...设置多个文件时，chown chmod ,通配符很好使
<bluezd> hamo: 棍刮儿
<onlylove> jusss: 有正则好用么
<jusss> gnome-terminal的字体比xterm里的字体好看，就是不知道gnome-termianl的字体是啥，得看看
<hamo> bluezd: 不撸胸
<jusss> onlylove: 不会正则。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 通配符不是乱用的
<jusss> onlylove: 写判断时一直是if()
<jusss> onlylove: 匹配字符用strxxxx
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 12.04LTS 升级到12.10后，能够正常登录，登录后只有壁纸和鼠标。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396271 按照置顶帖子的解决方法，输入手工的指令，故障依旧。 统计信息: 发表于 由 quvane — 2012-12-26 10:15
<onlylove> jusss: 如果你不是很清楚你要作什么或者匹配范围，尽量不要用通配符或者正则，因为有时候会有意想不到的惊喜
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯，这两次用通配符就给了我两次惊喜
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 那你的脚本只能你运行了
<jusss> 想知道文件夹和文件的区别
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 显然不是，我的脚本bash当然可以运行...
<freeflying> jusss: 一个是三个字，一个是两个字
<hamo> jusss: 你用的是不是gnome3的？gnome3的是他们自己的肢体
<hamo> jusss: 字体
<onlylove> 文件夹可以装文件，文件不能装文件夹
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 那不还是要用bash
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 少用些bash addition, 那些妖
<jusss> freeflying: ...
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 我工作的机器不是bash
<jusss> hamo: gnome2
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 恩。少用不规则的，直接来pl
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 都用bash的话就都是一个标准了
<iGoogle> lol
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 你怎么就不明白...bash本身就是践踏标准的
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 都用bash早没标准了...
<iGoogle> 丢了shell吧
<ofan> MeaCulpa: bash本身就是标准了
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 去~
<onlylove> 还是ee明白，直接用perl
 * hamo bash明显就没有节操嘛
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 标个头~
 * hamo 各种混乱各种加啊
<freeflying> iGoogle: 元月去长沙，请我吃饭啊
<MeaCulpa> hamo: bash的问题不是加，而是加的东西和以前的冲突，胡乱改
<freeflying> hamo: 你现在不上班好爽啊
<freeflying> adam8157: 还有你也是
<MeaCulpa> hamo: zsh也加，但是都是另外加
<iGoogle> freeflying: 元月。啥时候
<ofan> 别指望搞posix还能到处跑了，以后很多都会抛弃posix,或者posix拿bash做标准
<freeflying> iGoogle: 6.7.8
<adam8157> freeflying: 我在上班呢...
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 不bash就非要POSIX?
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 那你说的啥标准
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 姑且ksh93吧
<ofan> 其他都是在野党
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 别bash,全都浏览器吧
<MeaCulpa> ofan: ksh93的东西, bash zsh都能跑
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 这才NB
<onlylove> 蛋蛋不在帽帽了？蛤蟆也不抛弃度娘了？
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: -_-! 好
<huntxu> adam8157: 你和長沙什麽關係？
<iGoogle> freeflying: 哦。直接打电话。关键是住的地方，位置告诉我。
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 除非你让ksh跟bash一样普及那也可以
<huntxu> hamo: 你和度孃又好了？
<hamo> freeflying: 还在苦逼上班中啊
<huntxu> iGoogle: 長沙就那麽點地方。。。
<huntxu> iGoogle: 早知道上次去找你 lol
<freeflying> iGoogle: 准备请我去哪里吃啊
<hamo> huntxu: 一直在度娘的怀抱里
<freeflying> adam8157: hamo: 还不赶紧把上家的年假清掉啊
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 用bash解释，不代表要用bash addition
<ofan> http://games.sina.com.cn/j/n/2012-12-25/1156679731.shtml
<kk> ofan 啥标题, ⇪ 朝鲜首款游戏《平壤赛车》试玩视频曝光_单机游戏_新浪游戏_新浪网
<adam8157> freeflying: ....
<hamo> freeflying: 一共也没几天...不像蛋蛋壕
<MeaCulpa> 平壤赛车...
<jusss> hamo: 我有一个比较奇怪的问题，在X下能用双指滑动代替滚轮，到gnome下就不行了，纠结
<iGoogle> freeflying: 住哪里，就附近吧。否则没办法停车。停车太困难。
<freeflying> adam8157: 你们的可以折现不
<iGoogle> 要是晚上，倒是可以
<MeaCulpa> 今天新闻说，金是被朝鲜水坝气死的...
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 那随你了，有好用的不用那没啥好说的
<freeflying> iGoogle: 长沙也有停车的问题？
<freeflying> hamo: 你们的能折现不
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 好用的多了去了，偶响应主席号召用zsh
<hamo> freeflying: 侯总到处玩，以后求带啊...
<hamo> freeflying: 不能，走之前必需全休完才能走
<ofan> MeaCulpa: zsh交互用，我说的是脚本
<huntxu> hamo: 換錢
<iGoogle> freeflying: 我都不敢到市中心去。没地方停
<hamo> huntxu: 没钱
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 脚本更要zsh了
<gfrog_> adam8157: 蛋蛋壕
<ofan> MeaCulpa: ...
<gfrog_> hamo: hamo
<hamo> gfrog_: 基蛙你肥来啦
<MeaCulpa> ofan: zsh解释脚本很好
<gfrog_> MeaCulpa: 酷啪
<gfrog_> hamo: 。。。。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_: 基娃
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 还是只能你自己用
<freeflying> hamo: 赶紧休吧，只几天了
<huntxu> gfrog_: 基蛙君你長尾巴了
<gfrog_> hamo: 再这么叫捏爆乃。
<gfrog> huntxu: 被你识破了。
<hamo> gfrog: 无乃给你捏啊
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 都说了，zsh解释通用脚本... bash语法写出来的才是只能你自己用
<jusss> iGoogle: ls -l 一个文件夹，怎么没显示drwx里面没d
<ofan> MeaCulpa: zsh解释bash的也会有问题
 * huntxu hamo 有乃
 * gfrog 蛤嫫
 * hamo ...
 * gfrog hamo 有乃
<MeaCulpa> ofan: zsh解释ksh脚本...bash又没加啥有用东西...
 * hamo_find_black 求别黑
<ofan> http://www.douban.com/photos/photo/1821833649/
<kk> ofan 啥标题, ⇪ a-細雨的相册-Randomness at CMU
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_: 基娃, 捏一下
<iGoogle> jusss: 你整天研究啥。搞高级点嘛
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 有问题的，我遇到过只能在bash下运行正确的脚本
<ofan> zsh解释不行
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 那是你的问题 :)
<jusss> iGoogle: 小白吗。。。求教文件夹和文件的区别
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 捏我干嘛，捏hamo去
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 换在我们group 只会被骂 :)
<ofan> zsh多余选项太多
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 你们都用zsh写脚本？
<MeaCulpa> ofan: ksh
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 。。。还是只能你们用
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 我们的脚本aix linux bash ksh zsh都能跑，要真用bash的那套就死了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 去年我们来了个intern, 写pl跑不起来...郁闷了一天原来是CRLF...
<cfy> .....
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 让他不用emacs
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 用bash没说就不做兼容了
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: CRLF影響pl麽？
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 第一句#! :)
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 有个靠谱编辑器很重要啊
<huntxu> MeaCulpa:  @_@
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: pl binary都找不到了~~~
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 可惜，敝司很多人vim都不会使
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 写了都能跑跟用啥也没关系了
<jusss_> iGoogle: 断电了
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 别和我说，我啥都没说
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: .
<iGoogle> huntxu: 别跟他们说pl
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 乖乖 perl xxx多好
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: lol
<huntxu> iGoogle: pl6,來不
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: huntxu pl都是intern干的，我们这里没人愿意碰
<cfy> indent对crlf支持也不好
<iGoogle> 你6了？不会吧
<huntxu> 5都寫不好，怎麽用6.。。
<cfy> huntxu: 6了？
<cfy> 6有什么好处么。。。
<huntxu> cfy: 看不出來，這是忽悠個不怕死的先上麽
<iGoogle> 没需要的时候，我啥都不动。
<iGoogle> 忽悠。。。忽悠你自己上吧
<jusss> test
<jusss> .
 * ofan use python
<jusss_> ，
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍢ 
<cfy> huntxu: iGoogle: 我现在感觉pl有时候可能简短些，容易些。要是写点大的，不如用javascript....
<iGoogle> 通常不大
<cfy> huntxu: iGoogle: node性能不错
 * ofan kill 'em all
<huntxu> cfy: js比pl還難看懂啊。。。
<iGoogle> 大的，用c++吧
<ofan> cfy: node占内存多
<cfy> huntxu: 用coffeescript嘛，别直接js
<huntxu> cfy: = =
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: js难懂+1
<ofan> coffescript就是妖术
<iGoogle> js不难懂吧
<cfy> MeaCulpa: huntxu: coffeescript就好多了
 * cfy 那么，围观 ofan 黑
<ofan> 用好的库和框架就行
<iGoogle> 看一切语言，似乎都容易懂。除开lisp?
<huntxu> hamo_find_black: 嘟嚕樂回家了發現你很找不到人生的意義了啊
<ofan> 整个warpper语言纯属蛋疼
<freeflying> iGoogle: 就在住的酒店吃就好了，包你有停车的地
<cfy> iGoogle: 那不是，lisp没文档的，就靠看懂了
<huntxu> ofan: wrapper蛋疼+1
<iGoogle> freeflying: 别。啥地方都是满的。要不，晚上碰吧。这样有地方些
<ofan> lisp不好懂那所有fp的也都不好懂
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/36148/30-cool-ideas-raspberry-pi-projects
<kk> onlylove 啥标题, ⇪ 关于 Raspberry Pi 的 30+ 个超酷的点子 - 开源中国
 * MeaCulpa 今天娃娃吐了我一车...一身奶香的我就来上班了...
<jiero> me
<imtxc> huntxu: 胡须大哥多少级了
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 娃咋的了
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 进口奶？
<jiero> MeaCulpa: ...我正在喝奶。。。
<MeaCulpa> ofan: fp那些东西，最要命的是每个用的人都说fp好懂，符合人类思维...结果我不懂，弄得自我感觉很郁闷，不是人...
<cfy> iGoogle: 其实我最讨厌说lisp了。要么说cl,要么说scheme,说lisp。就好像说说有类似C语法的变成语言一样（包括perl/c++/等等) cc ofan
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 没咋的，我开车不小心，有点晕吧
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 过年了？
<ofan> FP不好懂
<ofan> cfy: lispç³»
<huntxu> imtxc: 啥級？
<freeflying> 咋都不YY下Go呢
<ofan> 同样也有ML系
<cfy> lag 25......
<cfy> 再包括一个go
<freeflying> 不与时俱进啊
<cfy> 都不知道说啥，lisp太大了
 * MeaCulpa 自己不懂的东西，别人说它好懂，别人还说它接近人类思维-- 人世间最大的痛苦莫过于此
<huntxu> freeflying: go系是一個好公司出的渣產品，純黑
<ofan> 只是基础FP概念都是lisp表达的，但是ML系比LISP要强大
<cfy> huntxu: ....
<freeflying> huntxu: 反过来吧
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 那些只是看了个皮毛
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 但我很受伤~
<cfy> huntxu: 我刚才还看了一个go的帖字。。。评价还不错
<ofan> nnd看haskell痛苦中，现在得去看抽象代数
<freeflying> ofan: ML stands for make love?
<imtxc> huntxu: 哦 看错了 我以为你说的那个游戏呢
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 扯淡吧，我现在只觉得好写，性能好才是王道
<ofan> freeflying: ...a language
<ofan> ocaml,haskll等都是ML系
<cfy> ofan: 但是不会随便就说ML系。。。。
<huntxu> cfy: freeflying 說好話，就不叫黑了
<ofan> cfy: 你不爱听而已吧
<hamo_find_black> huntxu: 你就是个gaoji黑
<cfy> ofan: 目测 freeflying 在卖萌。。。
<ofan> 这叫家族
<cfy> ofan: ...
 * huntxu 聽說 hamo_find_black 玩弄 lisp
<cfy> ofan: 不是，只是总是说lisp。 差别太大，没意思
<cfy> huntxu: .....
<cfy> huntxu: 哪个lisp?
<ofan> cfy: lisp方言都没多大差别
<huntxu> cfy: 你問他自己
<cfy> ofan: 那所有别的语言都没差别了
<ofan> 所以直接说lisp就知道了
<huntxu> hamo_find_black: 渣渣 ^^^
<cfy> hamo_find_black: .
<hamo_find_black> cfy: scheme
<ofan> cfy: 我说的是类型系统，关键字==
<imtxc> hamo_find_black: 你都玩 lisp了?
<ofan> 语言构架
<cfy> hamo_find_black: oh
<hamo_find_black> imtxc: 很多年前了...
<hamo_find_black> imtxc: lisp其实很简单的
<huntxu> imtxc: 還是蝌蚪的時候，就lisp了
<imtxc> huntxu: lol
 * imtxc 蝌蚪 高级黑
<ofan> hamo_find_black: 蝌蚪君
<hamo_find_black> 。。。
 * hamo_find_black 求别黑
<huntxu> ofan: vpn還賣不
<ofan> huntxu: 卖
<huntxu> ofan: 送我兩個月唄
<cfy> ofan: 嘉兴用不了啊
<cfy> ofan: 解决下呗
<ofan> huntxu: ...
<ofan> cfy: ping不通？
<cfy> ofan: 等我回家测试下，以前只是短期回家，连了下，连不上就作罢了。
<bye_bye> cfy: 大湿.
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 卸载apport之后 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396275 即使是ubuntu12.04.1，仍然不时有错误提示，这个无故退出，哪个怎么怎么！ 自从卸载apport之后， 用周星驰在大话西游里面的话说，从此世界恢复平静，，，，，，， 统计信息: 发表于 由 jack_ps_wang — 2012-12-26 11:00 …
<iGoogle> cfy: http://hackaday.com/2012/11/19/raspberry-pi-reaches-critical-mass-as-xbmc-hardware/
<kk> iGoogle 啥标题, ⇪ Raspberry Pi reaches critical mass as XBMC hardware
<fivesheep> freeflying: yo
<freeflying> fivesheep: 伍中产咋了
<freeflying> iGoogle: 你也搞树莓啊
<babychu> hey dudes
<iGoogle> freeflying: 没。给 cfy看的
<imtxc> iGoogle: http://blog.ianrenton.com/raspberry-tank-build-diary/ 这个帅
<kk> imtxc 啥标题, ⇪ Raspberry Tank Build Diary – Ian's Blog
<iGoogle> imtxc: 不错。我一直就想做一个这样的玩具。lol
<iGoogle> 虽然用arm做，是浪费
<iGoogle> 坦克，应该用can总线，做状态机。
<iGoogle> 或者lin总线
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/36119/my-i8080-collection
<kk> onlylove 啥标题, ⇪ [多图] 我收集的 Intel 8080 微处理器 - 开源中国
<jusss> iGoogle: 我设置/proc/sys/vm/drop_caches为2了
<jusss> iGoogle: 你设置的是几
<iGoogle> 没设置过。
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • 在rhythmbox下安装完豆瓣插件后不显示豆瓣电台出来 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396276 在rhythmbox下安装完豆瓣插件后不显示豆瓣电台出来，我在编辑-插件那也把豆瓣电台打勾了，重启了都不见豆瓣图标出来阿 统计信息: 发表于 由 klmas — 2012-12-26 11:17
<jusss> iGoogle: 我的caches能占600+MB
 * jusss 想知道文件夹和文件的区别，win mac linux
<freeflying> iGoogle: 谁想搞arm开发啊，我卖个arm的笔记本给他好了
<freeflying> iGoogle: 别买垃圾树莓了
<jusss> freeflying: 有钱淫
<onlylove> 树莓多好，体积小，你那笔记本和树莓一样大么
<imtxc> freeflying: arm 的笔记本?
<freeflying> onlylove: 树莓买来你能用吗
<iGoogle> 开发啥。这rpi多半都是玩玩。笔记本怎么开发。。。都是开发板。
<freeflying> 不接显示器
<freeflying> imtxc: 是啊
<iGoogle> 不接能用
<imtxc> freeflying: 没见过 不过学习的话还是得用开发板吧
<freeflying> iGoogle: 你就扯吧
<onlylove> 不接显示器咋了？没听说过无头机么
<iGoogle> cfy: 你出来举例
<freeflying> imtxc: 树莓和开发板毛关系没
<imtxc> iGoogle: 用arm做玩具太贵了.
<freeflying> onlylove: 啥叫无头机啊，听着好高级呢
<imtxc> freeflying: freeflying | iGoogle: 谁想搞arm开发啊，我卖个arm的笔记本给他好了
<iGoogle> 当然，通常atmega就够了。 imtxc
<onlylove> freeflying: 自己去看debian的英文安装文档
 * jusss 围观
<freeflying> onlylove: 这么NB啊
<freeflying> jusss: 围观啥啊
<slucx> 原来咱们这那么多玩这个的啊
<jusss> freeflying: 围观你，but你别踢我就行
<MeaCulpa> Raspberry和嵌入式完全没关系吧
<onlylove> 我可以理解为树莓用了嵌入式的CPU么
<iGoogle> 如果你想让坦克可以发声，比如“举起手来”，你就应该用arm了。 imtxc
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 任何芯片都可以是嵌入式。和芯片无关
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 还啥嵌入式啊，没看最新的kernel都发布了arm dev tree, 都快和x86一样了，直接搞个kernel上去就能启动了
 * adam8157 lunch
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 是啊
<iGoogle> 吃货 adam8157
 * imtxc 貌似国内很多电子专业就做收音机熟练一点儿.
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 所以如今还说要学嵌入式开发都是扯淡
<freeflying> imtxc: 那是中学生干的
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 电子专业和计算机啥的主要区别就是模拟电路嘛，应该如此
<iGoogle> 中学生，没哪水平。这边都是博士导师搞arm
<iGoogle> lol
<MeaCulpa> 打工的
<iGoogle> 现在没模拟电路了。
<onlylove> 博士生导师搞arm?做什么，我上学的时候本科生都在搞
<iGoogle> 秘密的东西
<iGoogle> 学生搞arm，搞得出啥。
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 电子好像还得学一下怎么焊接电路板
<iGoogle> 要做出产品，才算真搞
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.fedora-blog.de/2012/12/allen-lesern-ein-frohes-fest-und-guten-rutsch-ins-neue-jahr/?piwik_campaign=feed&piwik_kwd=Fedora-Blog&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Fedora-blogde+%28Fedora-Blog.de%29&utm_term=Piwik
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: Allen Lesern ein frohes Fest und guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr › Fedora-Blog.de
<onlylove> freeflying: http://huchengzhang.wordpress.com/2010/02/11/%E7%BB%99%E6%97%A0%E5%A4%B4%E7%94%B5%E8%84%91%E5%AE%89%E8%A3%85freebsd-7-2/
<kk> onlylove 啥标题, ⇪ 给”无头”电脑安装FreeBSD 7.2 « 张虎成的空间
<freeflying> onlylove: headless你也要在别的机器上显示的
<CyrusYzGTt> http://big5.gmw.cn/g2b/IT.gmw.cn/2012-12/18/content_6062257.htm
<kk> CyrusYzGTt 啥标题, ⇪ 黃欣國正在設計開源筆記本（多圖）(1)_筆記本 _光明網
<freeflying> CyrusYzGTt: 这个用的就是freescale的iMX6
<CyrusYzGTt> freeflying§ ..哦
<freeflying> CyrusYzGTt: 我手头的arm笔记本用的是iMX5系列的SoC
<night_> hi
<night_> 救火啊
<onlylove> freeflying: 你要是还有意见可以把别人装好了的镜像直接dd到sd卡上，用ssh用
<CyrusYzGTt> freeflying§ ,對於這些不懂，，
<kk> night_, 好.. .  ㍣ 
<imtxc> freeflying: arm笔记本也不便宜
<freeflying> imtxc: 我便宜点卖你好了 :D
<night_> 我的bash shell脚本
<freeflying> onlylove: 那你也要显示
<night_> 在函数里的read为什么读不到东西呢
<night_> 我去
<night_> 该死的shell脚本
<night_> 根本就是反人类
<imtxc> freeflying: 5毛
<onlylove> freeflying: 如果我用来做server需要显示么
<night_> kk, 再不在啊
<night_> 事情是这样的
<freeflying> onlylove: 你这叫抬杠，而且明显你没用过headless的东西
<kk> night_, 这是有趣。  ㍣ 
<onlylove> 我没用过，我就一做server的
<onlylove> 但是我绝对没抬杠
<night_> 我在脚本里有个for循环，循环里面嗲用一个函数，这个函数里呢我会做一个diff如果diff返回不为0，我就输入一个判断是否显示两个diff文件内容
<yunfan> adam8157: 好挫 今早内存有问题 开机不能 我折腾半天没搞定 结果叫了it来 就是内存拔插下
<night_> 可是现在diff返回不为0了，根本不读我的输入，直接跳过。。。
<yunfan> freeflying: 你手头有arm笔记本?
<night_> 大哥大姐们谁遇到过这问题啊
<onlylove> 这问题都搞不定？
<onlylove> 还要叫it来？
<night_> 搞不定！！！
<onlylove> night_: 没和你说……
<iGoogle> onlylove: 估计 yunfan 怕插反了内存。所以。。
<night_> onlylove, 哥
<MeaCulpa> night_: 贴代码
<onlylove> freeflying: 硬要说headless，好吧，我调试过针式打印机，那个是在纸上打印菜单显示的
<MeaCulpa> night_: 饭后估计大牛们会看，贴代码
<night_> 如何帖代码。。。
<MeaCulpa> .....
<MeaCulpa> pastebin
<yunfan> iGoogle: 现在都防呆的 问题是主板都没声音 我以为是静电把主板给弄坏了
<iGoogle> onlylove: 传真机的套路嘛。
<onlylove> http://code.bulix.org 贴到这里
<yunfan> onlylove: 现在有usb的针式没?
<iGoogle> 有吧。票据打印机
<MeaCulpa> night_: 本频道的topic里有如何贴代码
<onlylove> yunfan: 很多机器都有啊，并口和usb都有
<iGoogle> 看看就知道
<MeaCulpa> 针打还是很多的
<onlylove> yunfan: 看富士通的dkp系列
<yunfan> onlylove: 我说设备
<yunfan> 想买个小的
<iGoogle> OKI的字符打印机。
<iGoogle> 比香烟小
<yunfan> 像超市那种小票机最好了
<onlylove> 设备是什么概念啊……
<onlylove> 那种啊，有
<iGoogle> 超市的，都是这种嘛
<yunfan> 什么价
<onlylove> 不知道，我只管装
<yunfan> 超市那个都不零售啊 我去找过 都是一起卖
<night_> MeaCulpa, 怎么看topic。。。哥哥
<yunfan> onlylove: 你啥厂？
 * hamo_find_black 左眼皮跳了一天了...
<iGoogle> 300，我家有一台。 yunfan 要不
<yunfan> iGoogle: 多少年前的？
<iGoogle> 你管他的。现在也是这种
<yunfan> 放个照片看
<onlylove> yunfan: 我之前在家的时候我在一家卖电脑的店铺干活，我那边有的
<iGoogle> 自己控制电机哦。回家给你照片
 * iGoogle 这货都能出手。舒服。
<onlylove> yunfan: 而且学生做单片机实验应该有微型针打
<iGoogle> 彩色绘图仪，香烟大小的，要不。
<iGoogle> 4色
<imtxc> iGoogle: 估计早都被仔仔玩坏了.
<iGoogle> 崽崽哪玩这哦
<iGoogle> 780给你。 yunfan
<onlylove> 四色的，能买到色带么还
<yunfan> iGoogle: 你太黑了 针打几年前的还卖我300
<iGoogle> onlylove: 4个笔
<yunfan> onlylove: 微型针打什么样的
<onlylove> yunfan: 就是超市那种小票机啊，实验室记录数据什么的都用那个
<iGoogle> yunfan: 300 给你OKI的字符打印机啊。微型的。
<iGoogle> 超市的，现在都是热敏的。
<yunfan> iGoogle: 我一看你就是js
<onlylove> 针打的还有的
<iGoogle> 草。这么高级的，你当古董都值。你都没见过
<yunfan> 30包邮我就带走
<iGoogle> 我去拍卖算了。起价$300
<onlylove> yunfan: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=15355221398
<kk> onlylove 啥标题, ⇪ 新品，针式打印机，USB针式小票打印机，三联打印机，票据机 质保-淘宝网
<iGoogle> 这世界上，谁还有哦。估计除开厂家的仓库
<onlylove> OKI的确实是古董了，不过我总觉得那收藏价值比较大了
<yunfan> onlylove: 怎么这么重
<iGoogle> 恩。起价$400吧。
<yunfan> 我又不收藏 你给收藏的人好了
<onlylove> 你要轻的？打印头拆了
<yunfan> 那看来还是热敏的好啊
<yunfan> 我看许多很小的热敏的
<onlylove> yunfan: 应该没那么重
<onlylove> yunfan: 我帮我们当地一家书店装过，不沉的，不过是epson的机器
<onlylove> 针式机器贵，热敏的纸贵，就这样
<yunfan> onlylove: 热敏的好像便宜好多
<onlylove> yunfan: 热敏纸不算钱是不
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 求救（安装新内核，但是开机无内核选择菜单） http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396278 在ubuntu12.04上面，安装了2.6的内核，开始提示依赖错误，依照提示解决，几经折腾好像装成功了， 运行 dpkg --get-selections|grep linux 显示： libselinux1install linux-firmwareinstall linux-headers-2.6.3 …
<onlylove> yunfan: 而且热敏纸时候有时间的，大概一个月，超了有褪色的
<onlylove> yunfan: 你看下热敏传真纸就知道了
<yunfan> onlylove: 这个我知道
<yunfan> onlylove: 3.5kg太重
<onlylove> yunfan: 你要不再搜索看，应该没有那么沉的
<onlylove> yunfan: 要不就是我对重量感觉迟钝，因为我感觉那东西没有我的本子沉，我的本子大概2.5
<yunfan> onlylove: 你现在还做电脑店么
<onlylove> yunfan: 都离开一年多了
<onlylove> yunfan: 在电脑店做工那点收入怎么找妹子啊
<yunfan> 那现在所什么
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 找一辈子的妹子不行，找一晚上的因该可以吧
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 一晚上的那不叫妹子
<yunfan> onlylove: 未必全看收入
<onlylove> yunfan: 连自己都养活不了
<yunfan> onlylove: 我家里万千的比我收入低的人都有孩子了 我还单身呢
<onlylove> 这真的是个问题……到底怎么回事……
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 菜鸟提问 关于输入法 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396279 我的系统是 FREE LNX （HP PRO 3335），没有输入法，我想安装，ibus 或者 fcitx 4.2 ，之前从没有用过LINUX，请详细告诉我安装步骤，Terminal，我会使用，但对相关linux 命令不知道。在此先谢谢了。 上面的汉字是我 …
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 怕的就是你拿找一辈子妹子的力气找来了一晚上的那种...
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) hamo_find_black
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 可以不咒我么
<hamo_find_black> roylez_: 尾席你肥来啊
<onlylove> 蛤蟆准备好了么？
<jusss> 度度找不到我要的，谷歌又抽风
<roylez_> adam8157: 帽子
<roylez_> hamo_find_black: 你准备好了没？
<hamo_find_black> ...
<hamo_find_black> jusss: 360搜索，节操满满
<onlylove> jusss: 要不要试试bing
<MeaCulpa> hamo_find_black: 据分析，百度的搜索结果好似google里抽的？
<jusss> onlylove: bing有时还不如度度
<hamo_find_black> MeaCulpa: 这个真不是
<MeaCulpa> hamo_find_black: 貌似360真的搜索了
<hamo_find_black> MeaCulpa: 这个真是
<jusss> onlylove: 我ls -l 文件夹，下面显示的那行里面开头没有d
<onlylove> jusss: 度娘真的不咋样啊可是
<imtxc> http://www.ponnuki.net/2012/09/kindleberry-pi/ 这个gaoji
<kk> imtxc 啥标题, ⇪ KindleBerry Pi!
<jusss> onlylove: 我的系统有问题？
<onlylove> jusss: 不知道啊
<jusss> onlylove: 你ls -l 文件夹有d?
<onlylove> jusss: 你等下我开虚拟机
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯
<onlylove> jusss: 默认应该有的
<jusss> hamo_find_black: 你ls -l 文件夹有d吗
<hamo_find_black> jusss: 必然啊
<jusss> onlylove: 可是我这没有
<jusss> 。。。
<jusss> 为毛我的Ubuntu没有
<jusss> iGoogle: 你的ubuntu,ls -l 文件夹有d？
<MeaCulpa> hamo_find_black: 友人博文一篇  http://imtx.me/archives/1781.html
<kk> MeaCulpa ⇪ ti: 用百度和360搜索「Ubuntu Tweak」之结果 | I'm TualatriX
<hamo_find_black> MeaCulpa: 图主席嘛
<MeaCulpa> hamo_find_black: 话说，估计baidu是比较gaoji的，算法接近google
<MeaCulpa> hamo_find_black: 以域名为主
<hamo_find_black> MeaCulpa: 你看后续还有个文章...是他自己服务器配置错了
<bye_bye> jusss: 你mkdir 一个文件, 然后ls -l 然后贴过来看看
<MeaCulpa> hamo_find_black: 恩，就是说玩那种SCM玩错了
<hamo_find_black> MeaCulpa: scm?
<onlylove> 给个图片分享网站，可以匿名的那种
<MeaCulpa> hamo_find_black: Search Content Management, 搜索引擎优化，等等
<hamo_find_black> MeaCulpa: 那不是SEO么？
<MeaCulpa> SEO...哦...似乎是
<MeaCulpa> hamo_find_black: 我这词哪里看到的...尼玛
<hamo_find_black> 。。。
<MeaCulpa> hamo_find_black: 尼玛！是你娘的一个代理商...
<jusss> bye_bye: http://code.bulix.org/ug28p1-82713
<hamo_find_black> MeaCulpa: 单词帝也有失手的时候啊
<MeaCulpa> hamo_find_black: 若干年前有个很骚的老女人来我们公司推销baidu排名的时候说的...
<onlylove> jusss: http://code.bulix.org/8ivuxx-82714
<MeaCulpa> hamo_find_black: 你娘的~~
<hamo_find_black> ...
 * hamo_find_black 饭饭
<onlylove> jusss: 刚那个是debian6的
<jusss> onlylove: 。。。有了，当ls -l后面没参数的时候里面的文件夹有d,ls -l 文件夹就没了。
<onlylove> jusss: 我抽你
<jusss> onlylove: 我自抽吧。。。
<jusss> onlylove: 我还是不懂文件夹和文件
<jusss> onlylove: 据说mac里的软件都是一个文件，程序，配置文件都在一个文件里，那个文件叫文件夹好呢还是文件呢。
<onlylove> jusss: 没仔细研究过osx，等P姐来了你问他
<void1> 那就是文件夹
<jusss> void1: 但是那个文件夹能执行，
<void1> 类似双击.txt文件能打开文本编辑器
<void1> 双击特殊的文件夹能调用执行命令
<jusss> onlylove: 把所有东东都看成文件，那整个系统能看成一个文件不，
<jusss> 吃法
<jusss> 吃饭
<MeaCulpa> 都有这种东西了..http://www.kuaiyong.com/
<kk> MeaCulpa 啥标题, ⇪ 快用苹果助手
<shellex> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNDkyMzk4NjA4.html
<kk> shellex ⇪ ti: 上海Linux用户组15周年纪录片—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: gfrog 宗主喷人毫不留情啊  http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.linux.kernel/1413835/focus=1414106
<kk> MeaCulpa ⇪ t: Gmane Loom
<MeaCulpa> 可怜的帽帽
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: linus因为这个事情发过好几次飙...
<Pwnna> ha
<Pwnna> 看过了
<MeaCulpa> 有人往userspace撇条，或者怀疑他们往userspace撇条，宗主就发飙...
<palomino|working> ...
<onlylove> 哦，又因为userspace的事情发飙了
<onlylove> 不过坚持原则是好事
<MeaCulpa> 最近又在放狄仁杰...宗主这词正好
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 帽帽确实有些shit
<onlylove> 又要流行元芳么？
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 中央14套刚放完，中央一套接着
<Pwnna> Re很好笑
<Pwnna> 明显linus赢了，还在骂
<onlylove> 我觉得那电视剧可以改名叫神探李元芳了，元芳要忙死了
<Pwnna> 为什么我的电池10分钟前还剩10分钟
<Pwnna> 现在还剩12分钟
<gfrog> shellex: 壳酱。
<onlylove> 你要相信时钟，而不是那个估计时间
<MeaCulpa> Pwnna: 比如你的应用cpu下去了
<shellex> gfrog: 啊？
<Pwnna> MeaCulpa: 一直是6%
<Pwnna> load基本都是在0.01
<MeaCulpa> Pwnna: 你的肉眼，你的工具，都没那么精确。load啥都不代表，只是个平均数
<gfrog> shellex: 我发现我的hotot发不了图儿呢。
<shellex> gfrog: 嗯，最近好像发图的功能坏了
<Pwnna> MeaCulpa: 我的电池能够呆在6%上1-2小时
<gfrog> shellex: oops
 * shellex 刚看完Linus老大发飙
<MeaCulpa> 宗主没砍断下属手臂？
 * gfrog 我决定下午也去跟maintainer发发飚试试。
 * gfrog 估计会被飚回来。
<MeaCulpa> 这狄仁杰也高校，铁手团宗主那么NB挺着将军肚, 最后的替身连个假的都不装...
<shellex> 狄仁杰和武则天有一腿么
<Pwnna> gfrog: > Shut up, Mauro. And I don't _ever_ want to hear that kind of obvious garbage and idiocy from a kernel maintainer again. Seriously. > OK.
<gfrog> shellex: 说不定李元芳就是他们亲儿子 XD
<onlylove> 有道理
<MeaCulpa> 有可能
<MeaCulpa> 狄仁杰看起来很伟岸啊
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 不会的。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 女人怀孕藏不住的。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 武则天怀孕是大事情。
<shellex> ox不一定非要怀孕啊
<MeaCulpa> 李元芳号称自己是河北人
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 要藏住私生子，除非……怀孕那个是狄仁杰。
<roylez_> adam8157: 买了么
<hamo_find_black> roylez_: 卖了么？
<adam8157> roylez_: 没买, 淘宝上出的也就400
 * hamo_find_black RH shit到家了... cc adam8157  你同意么？
<adam8157> hamo_find_black: gun
<hamo_find_black> gfrog: 基蛙君你怎么看？
<MeaCulpa> 现在ISP牛，屏蔽工信部的投诉ISP页面
<gfrog> hamo_find_black: 乃找黑
 * hamo_find_black 啧啧
<MeaCulpa> http://club.tgfcer.com/thread-6591046-1-1.html
<kk> MeaCulpa 啥标题, ⇪ 鉴于很多ISP屏蔽了工信部投诉页面，提供一个工信部投诉邮箱 - 完全数码讨论区 - TGFC 俱乐部
<adam8157> roylez_: hamo_find_black  我终于忍不了大写的文件夹名了, 正在迁移
<hamo_find_black> adam8157: 迁移啥？
<roylez_> adam8157: .... 我这里除了有一个N9的目录放n9的铃声，记不得还有别的了
<Pwnna> ...
<Pwnna> 30分钟了
<ofan> 无趣
<adam8157> roylez_: 难看的不行, 今天发现dropbox也识别小写的public和photo 就迁移了
<Pwnna> 。。。
<Pwnna> 当然了
<Pwnna> 要在windows上运行
<MeaCulpa> 大写的有啥不好
<onlylove> 要按下shift
<hamo_find_black> MeaCulpa: +65535
<MeaCulpa> er...是不好
<hamo_find_black> onlylove: 只要不是按下shit都可以忍啊
<Pwnna> 大写的好看一点。。
 * hamo_find_black 我就喜欢大写的
<gfrog> hamo_find_black: HAMO
<gfrog> hamo_find_black: FIND BLACK
<hamo_find_black> gfrog: G蛙
<gfrog> hamo_find_black: Hmo
<MeaCulpa> HAMA
<yc4819> hey
 * gfrog 哪有TTL线卖？ cc adam8157 
<adam8157> gfrog: taobao
<bye_bye> 有啥好用的视频播放器没?
<bye_bye> cfy: ^^
<gfrog> adam8157: 为了几毛钱的一根线搭进去十几块邮费，太赔了。
<hamo_find_black> gfrog: 你要刷基？
<hamo_find_black> bye_bye: 暴风影音
<gfrog> hamo_find_black: 720被我刷成砖了
<hamo_find_black> bye_bye: 要么就是射一手播放器
<bye_bye> hamo_find_black: 要linux下面的
<hamo_find_black> gfrog: 喜闻乐见了...
<gfrog> hamo_find_black: 。。。。。。
<hamo_find_black> gfrog: 试过其他办法没？
<MeaCulpa> mplayer不够用么？
<gfrog> hamo_find_black: 还有啥办法？
<hamo_find_black> gfrog: 比如telent什么的
<gfrog> hamo_find_black: ip都不知道啊，咋telnet
<gfrog> hamo_find_black: 灯在那里一直闪啊闪，1s一次
<hamo_find_black> gfrog: 你刷什么刷砖的？
<bye_bye> MeaCulpa: 这个不知道是啥cook的音频, 声音一卡一卡的...
<gfrog> hamo_find_black: 官方firmware
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 啥东西被你刷砖了？
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: TP 720N
<hamo_find_black> gfrog: 刷官方都能砖...
<gfrog> hamo_find_black: 从openwrt刷官方。。。
<hamo_find_black> gfrog: 果断淘宝上顺便一起升级了..问主席
<gfrog> roylez_: ^
<onlylove> http://bbs.kafan.cn/thread-1435160-1-1.html
<kk> onlylove 啥标题, ⇪ 铁道部来卖萌啦！！！铁路订票网站12306.cn今早瘫痪_IT资讯_资讯专区 卡饭论坛 - 互助分享 - 大气谦和!
 * MeaCulpa 今年早些时候本来想去刷轿车车载电脑，但那时候突然刷砖一台POWER，于是...诸事不宜
<cfy> bye_bye: mplayer啊
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: POWER肿么砖。。。
<hamo_find_black> MeaCulpa: 车上还有电脑，壕
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 我刷砖了自己TP的屏幕，今天刚换好
<gfrog> hamo_find_black: 现在车都有电脑。。
<bye_bye> cfy: 能解cook audio?
<cfy> iGoogle: 算了不想举例了。
<maplebeats> 我的mplayer在kde下表现非常不正常。。。怎么办
<cfy> bye_bye: 这啥？
<cfy> bye_bye: dota?
<bye_bye> cfy: dota???? 我说的音频格式...
<maplebeats> smplayer字幕都显示不出来了，，，，显示出来就是紫色的
 * hamo_find_black -_________________-~~~
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 屏幕。。。 砖。。。 这是神马原理。。
<hamo_find_black> bye_bye: 那就果断amarok
<cfy> bye_bye: 不知道。。。
<jusss> maplebeats: 开了ass?
<bye_bye> hamo_find_black: 是个视频来的.
<bye_bye> cfy: 好吧...
<maplebeats> 哦，突然想起来了。。。昨晚把smplayer卸载了。。算了吧:(
<MeaCulpa> 1估计又是PA害得
<maplebeats> jusss: 应该不是ass的问题
<MeaCulpa> maplebeats: SMplayer才是Qt界mplayer的正道
<jusss> maplebeats: 那还是直接mplayer吧
<ofan> vlc
<maplebeats> MeaCulpa: 我是用的kde呀。。
<ofan> mac下vlc很好用
<MeaCulpa> maplebeats: 用KDE也没必要所有的东西都用K记吧
<bye_bye> ofan: [0xb2909090] avcodec decoder error: cannot open codec (Cook Audio)
<bye_bye> [0xb2909090] main decoder error: no suitable decoder module for fourcc `cook'. VLC probably does not support this sound or video format.
<bye_bye> [cook @ 0xb291bce0] Unknown Cook version.
<bye_bye>  
 * maplebeats vlc/smplayer在我机子上都没办法硬解，只用gnome-mplayer/mplayer能。。。至今没能搞懂为什么
<maplebeats> jusss: 我要方便加载字幕的，mplayer不幸福
 * MeaCulpa 只看内嵌字母
<cfy> bye_bye: 大师怎么了？
<bye_bye> ofan: vlc也会报错.
<jusss> maplebeats: mplayer加载字幕很幸福呀
<ofan> 因为linux多媒体太垃圾了
<cfy> bye_bye: 神奇的格式
<bye_bye> cfy: 想看个电视剧, 结果不能播放.
<jusss> maplebeats: 直接subcp
<cfy> bye_bye: ...
<bye_bye> cfy: 容器是mkv.
<ofan> bye_bye: 我这很安逸
<cfy> bye_bye: 没别的渠道？
<jusss> maplebeats: gbk毫无压力呀
<bye_bye> cfy: 那个cook audio比较神奇.
<cfy> bye_bye: gaoji....
<bye_bye> ofan: 那是你没看这个视频而已.
 * adam8157 神清气爽 grep "\/[A-Z]" -n -r ./ --exclude-dir=.git
<ofan> bye_bye: mkv我天天看
<bye_bye> ofan: 我也天天看, 但是这个不一样的.
<bye_bye> ofan: mkv就是容器而已.
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu安装移动硬盘问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396285 UBUNTU安装好移动硬盘后。。。启动是偶尔出现死机。CAPSLOOK键灯不停的闪亮。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 qq3067178 — 2012-12-26 5:18
<ofan> bye_bye: 所有解码的都有
<jusss> ofan: 你声音服务用的是alsa还是pulseaudio?
<ofan> 还在平板上看
<bye_bye> ofan: 商业解码的也有?
<ofan> jusss: 目前alsa,以前oss
<bye_bye> ofan: 你找找你的cook audio的解码器?
<jusss> ofan: soga
<ofan> bye_bye: 发来我看看
<bye_bye> ofan: 200mb, 发到哪里?
<ofan> bye_bye: 你没解码器还搞毛
<bye_bye> ofan: 你有?
<ofan> 我怎么直到有没有
<ofan> cook audio是个什么编码
<ofan> bye_bye: 90%是系统的问题
<ofan> 播放器就是个壳
<bye_bye> ofan: .. 那我给你传过去.
<bye_bye> ofan: 要很久... 渣网速. cc hamo_find_black 贵厂的网盘不快呀.
<ofan> bye_bye: 擦 这种没开放的解码能播才怪
<hamo_find_black> bye_bye: 不可能啊
<hamo_find_black> bye_bye: 你肉身在哪？
<bye_bye> hamo_find_black: 校园网.
<hamo_find_black> bye_bye: 好吧..校园网哪时候快过
<bye_bye> hamo_find_black: 下6维的时候快.
<hamo_find_black> bye_bye: ...
<ofan> http://forum.videolan.org/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=92395&sid=57b01ea42a5a37612c24d4371c5e546f&start=20
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: The VideoLAN Forums • View topic - support the audio or video format "cook"
<ofan> 我的vlc还是2.0.5的，最新的2.10可以播
<jusss> ls
<bye_bye> ofan: 正在编译.
<bye_bye> ofan: 我的也是2.0.5的... 现在弄git的去.
<UbuntuTalk> [Cifer Lee] 请问在amazon.com上买的东西怎么发到国内？
<bye_bye> ofan: cook audio本身是real network的格式?
<ofan> 显然
<bye_bye> 那我装一个real player就行了...
<bye_bye> 上次用这东西还是小学的时候...
<onlylove> realone那个逗号，好怀念
<MeaCulpa> real....
<onlylove> http://bbs.kafan.cn/thread-1434665-1-1.html
<kk> onlylove 啥标题, ⇪ 这就是有史以来最性感的20款笔记本电脑_IT资讯_资讯专区 卡饭论坛 - 互助分享 - 大气谦和!
<roylez_> hamo_find_black: 你的路由器升级了？
<hamo_find_black> roylez_: 折腾一圈又回去了
<hamo_find_black> roylez_: 小路由器刷dd不合适觉得
<hamo_find_black> roylez_: 而且这dd也太不稳定了
<roylez_> hamo_find_black: 啥？8M升了？
<hamo_find_black> roylez_: 木有
<hamo_find_black> roylez_: 4m就决定用自己的系统过了
<ofan> 111人
<ofan> 从没见过这么多人
<roylez_> ofan: 全是没交保护费的人
<ofan> roylez_: 全踢了吧
<roylez_> ofan: 有道理
<ofan> roylez_: 我可以帮你
<ofan> roylez_: 你妹
<roylez_> ofan: $ ::: ofan was kicked from #ubuntu-cn by roylez_ (帮我出去)
<ofan> 113
<ofan> roylez_: 不过你就占了俩nick
<roylez_> ofan: 踢不掉，回来了
<ofan> 114。。
<ofan> roylez_: ban掉
<roylez_> ofan: 没帽子了
<ofan> lol
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/219695.htm
<kk> ofan ⇪ ti: Linus大神又怒了 我为什么要说“又”？_Open Source 开源_cnBeta.COM
<ofan> 配图大亮
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 我摸出过这样的妖货  http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Category:701C
<kk> MeaCulpa ⇪ t: Category:701C - ThinkWiki
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac428694
<kk> roylez_ 啥标题, ⇪ 上古卷轴5版《我爸刚弄死他》 - AcFun弹幕视频网
<MeaCulpa> cnBeta...
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 老滚是神器啊
 * gfrog Linux有没有time machine的fork？ cc MeaCulpa roylez_ hamo_find_black adam8157 
<adam8157> gfrog: 有很多
<gfrog> roylez_: 主席为神马你现在整天都有尾巴了呢？
<roylez_> gfrog: 有
<roylez_> gfrog: rm就是
<adam8157> gfrog: 搜索rsync time machine
<gfrog> roylez_: adam8157 clonezilla？
<adam8157> gfrog: 不是那货
<roylez_> gfrog: rm unlink
<adam8157> gfrog: 用rsync和硬链接实现的timemachine
<gfrog> adam8157: roylez_ 还是rsync啊，那自己写udev脚本就好了。 移动硬盘插上直接开始备份。
<gfrog> adam8157: roylez_ 如果想要snapshot的之类的东西，rsnyc有能力搞定么？
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac507750
<kk> roylez_ 啥标题, ⇪ 一群战斗力只有5的渣渣 ╮(╯▽╰)╭ - AcFun弹幕视频网
<roylez_> hamo_find_black: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac507750
<adam8157> gfrog: 硬链接 增量备份啥的
<gfrog> adam8157: 等移动硬盘到了研究一下。
<ofan> gfrog: 弄成btrfs的支持snapshot
<huntxu> roylez_: 嚕嚕
<hamo_find_black> ofan: +65535
<roylez_> adam8157: 帽子
<gfrog> ofan: 这货真心不太敢用啊
<ofan> 为啥
<ofan> 刚出的时候我就用了
<gfrog> ofan: 重要备份还是不用新技术了。
<gfrog> ofan: 我这玩意想存10年呢。
<ofan> 那用ext4就安全？
<onlylove> http://ultrabook.zol.com.cn/331/3310031_all.html#p3314327
<kk> onlylove 啥标题, ⇪ 秒杀苹果Air 全球最薄触屏本宏碁S7首测_Acer S7-391-73514G25aws_超极本评测-中关村在线
<ofan> 踩一脚不也全没了
<roylez_> cfy: http://pingbin.com/2012/12/30-cool-ideas-raspberry-pi-project/#
<kk> roylez_ 啥标题, ⇪ 30+ Cool Ideas for your Raspberry PI Project | PingBin
<onlylove> acer这机器确实不错，如果价格能便宜点就好了
<gfrog> ofan: btrfs不踩也可能没。。。
<ofan> gfrog: 怎么说
<roylez_> gfrog: 怎么说
 * gfrog 谁手里有树莓啊，能不能帮我测试下USB口的速度。
<gfrog> ofan: roylez_ 信不过新东西呗，敝司的产品里还没用呢，等敝司的产品当过小白鼠之后再说。
<roylez_> gfrog: http://www.andadapt.com/2012/09/06/raspberry-pi-raspbian-hfs-afp-and-time-machine/
<kk> roylez_ 啥标题, ⇪ Raspberry Pi, Raspbian, HFS+, AFP and Time Machine | Adapting to Going Blind
<gfrog> roylez_: 主席乃好厉害嗷
<ofan> gfrog: usb 2.0的 不快
<roylez_> gfrog: 这活就一time machine嘛...
<gfrog> roylez_: 应该仿照 hamo_find_black 的句式， 主席乃好棒哦。
<roylez_> hamo_find_black: .
<onlylove> 但是s7这机器续航居然只有4小时，和mba比差太多
<ofan> hamo不说话也中枪
<hamo_find_black> 哎
<hamo_find_black> 躺枪了
<ofan> hamo_find_black: 天天受压迫你也不反抗？
<gfrog> ofan: 到2.0标准了就行，我这有块3.0的接口卡，也没快太多。
<bluezd> gfrog: 我有
<roylez_> gfrog: 你买了 raspberry pi？
 * adam8157 不光config, awesome的icon咱都修改了大小以便适应3.5, 但是debian还没升级...
<ofan> gfrog: 我觉得rasp pi不好
<adam8157> beaglebone
<huntxu> adam8157: 你有啥icon？
<gfrog> roylez_: 没，如果树莓能胜任nas server的任务，就考虑搞一个。
<hamo_find_black> ofan: 懒得理他们
<adam8157> huntxu: 不是默认的theme
<roylez_> gfrog: 可以的
<gfrog> roylez_: 要不就考虑搞个山寨arm机器
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • swap区太大了，如何减小并将减小后的磁盘空间给根目录的分区？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396288 root@Nayu:/home/nayu# free -h total used free shared buffers cached Mem: 2.0G 1.0G 964M 0B 83M 450M -/+ buffers/cache: 514M 1.5G Swap: 2.0G 0B 2.0G 我的swap区太大了，请问各位大神如何把它减小到512M …
<huntxu> adam8157: 我也不是默認theme。。。
<roylez_> hamo_find_black: 蹦一个
 * hamo_find_black =.=
<gfrog> bluezd: 矮油喂，求展示。
<huntxu> adam8157: 整個系統沒圖標，就3.5帶的那幾個表示窗口狀態的。。。
<iGoogle> gfrog: http://elinux.org/R-Pi_NAS
<kk> iGoogle ⇪ ti: R-Pi NAS - eLinux.org
<huntxu> adam8157: 還不響應鼠標了，所有button都幹掉了
 * gfrog 原来早就有人干啊
<bluezd> gfrog: 很早就买了，折腾过几次，再就没碰它
<adam8157> huntxu: 你用diff对着改, 我的已然完美了
<iGoogle> 破噶嘛
<huntxu> adam8157: 切，不信沒動幾次能過去
<gfrog> bluezd: 求二手。
<gfrog> iGoogle: 神。。
<huntxu> adam8157: 最主要的，模塊變了而已
<MeaCulpa> awesome用户珍重...
<bluezd> gfrog: ... 现在买个很快就到了，而且内存大
<adam8157> huntxu: api改了不少 theme.wallpaper_cmd都没了
<bluezd> gfrog: 我那时候等了四个月有余啊
<gfrog> bluezd: 好吧。。。 考虑收一个去。
<huntxu> adam8157: 嗯
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我那时候还是awsetbg...里面调用一水的feh之类
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 现在给去掉了
<gfrog> bluezd: 树莓有几个usb port？ 一个？ 两个？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 哦，3年没用了
<bluezd> gfrog: 2 个
<gfrog> bluezd: 都是2.0的？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你们最近很空么，居然用Awesome...
<bluezd> gfrog: 恩
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我用了两年多了
<gfrog> bluezd: 不错。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 升级一次rc.lua废一次
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: major和minor的升级不多, 其它的还好
<iGoogle> 鲁啊
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 恩，后来Gentoo社区怒了，拦住其去路，半年不给升
<hamo_find_black> > "撸啊 蛋蛋！" * 1024
<bluezd> gfrog: http://cn.element14.com/jsp/bespoke/bespoke7.jsp?bespokepage=e14/zh_CN/promotions/rpi-accessories.jsp&CMP=i-55c5-00001570
<kk> bluezd 啥标题, ⇪ Raspberry Pi | e络盟
<hamo_find_black> kk: 干活啦！
<kk> hamo_find_black, “”是吗？  ㍦ 
<MeaCulpa> 尼玛，google老把我的Penta搞的一愣一愣
 * MeaCulpa 原来是vimperator...
<hamo_find_black> roylez_: 帽子！
<huntxu> roylez_: 帽子！
<iGoogle> oops
<MeaCulpa> 蛤蟆的后腿还是很健壮的
<iGoogle> 蛤蟆造反啊
 * hamo_find_black 爽!
<iGoogle> find_black是啥意思
<iGoogle> 发现自己是黑的？
<iGoogle> 黑蛤蟆
<moai> 帅哥们，我能改下自己的字体颜色吗？用什么命令啊
<ofan> 什么字体颜色？
<slucx> 大便不是还没升3.5 的吗？
<moai> 我用的xchat的ubuntu客户端
<slucx> 大便的awesome不是还没升3.5 的吗？
<moai> 就是聊天时候，我看到自己字体颜色是灰色的？
<moai> 好难看啊
<slucx> moai: 换emacs吧，erc好看
<huntxu> moai: settings->interface->colors->foreground
<moai> 谢谢了
 * adam8157 开会去
<CyrusYzGTt> OP 大屠殺 還是 OP 的諸神的黃昏
<gfrog> bluezd: roylez_ 树莓B版就是新型号吧？
<roylez_> gfrog: 不知道
 * gfrog 竟然在团购，哎呀呀，又要破财了。 
<gfrog> http://www.ickey.cn/groupbuy.php?part_id=409876
<kk> gfrog 啥标题, ⇪ ICkey.cn-元器件搜索采购平台|小批量电子元件在线采购|芯片采购|IC代购
<ofan> gfrog: model b是新的
<hamo_find_black> adam8157: 你妹妹
<moai> 慧娜?
<moai> 在吗
<Guest81406> 嗯  在的
<kevinyings> 春节值班的怎么办？
<kevinyings> 好像无解啊
 * kevinyings 不干了
<Guest81406> 元旦放假6天 加班 4天 。。
<dwjie> .....s
<moai> 慧娜
<shuo> oo
<Guest81406> 嗯 看到了
<stephenzhao> We only have a holiday at New Year`s Day,one day!!!
<Guest81406> haha
<MeaCulpa> OP的黄昏...
<stephenzhao> huina,do you know who am I ?
<MeaCulpa> Götterdämmerung
<huina> haha  i know
<moai> stephenzhao, 你是玉龙
<huina> baoyu.zhao
<huina> 赵宝玉
<moai> 宝玉啊，呵呵
<moai> 这个工具不错吧
<moai> 没有平台限制，没有人数限制
<moai> 还有完善的管理权限
<huina> 每个人都可以组建组吗
<moai> 回头咱可以把大家都迁移到这样的平台来
<moai> 应该不是那么容易搭建的
<moai> 等过几天我不忙了，找管理员要份搭建的指南，弄一个
<moai> 这样马哥上课的时候，也可以跟我们聊天了
<huina> 嗯  不错
<huina> 我的名字怎么是灰色的
<moai> 这个平台比QQ好在什么地方啊，
<moai> 他是国际化的组织，不单单有这一个中文频道，你把-cn去掉，就可以进入ubuntu的英文频道
<stephenzhao> 我退出了，你们玩吧，O(∩_∩)O哈哈~
<moai> 里边有好多高手
<zhanghui> 命令怎么用 ？
<moai>   /help
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • pidof和pgrep的区别 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396293 最近有在跑mysql，（但是是和别人合作要搭的，我不懂mysql阿囧） 想检查一下mysql跑起来没有， pidof mysql没有回应 但是pgrep mysql却显示出了相应的数值。 --- 以前我一直以为两者相同，但今天却发现这一奇怪问题 …
<moai> 嘻嘻，谢谢管理员
<moai> 我们人多力量大，各种精通，放心好了
<huina> 哈哈 各种问题都可以搞定
<moai> 那是，相当棒的东西，我要是早两年发现这玩意，现在肯定高手了
<Ink> to moai:
<moai> to 是啥命令啊，我这咋没有啊
<moai> Ink, to 是啥命令啊，我这咋没有啊
<nopcall> "emacs根本就没必要模拟vim，两者理念根本不同，emacs是慢条斯理型用惯"
<nopcall> 了便享受那怡然自得，vim是疾风骤雨摧枯拉朽敲high了跟嗑药一样热血喷涌想砸键盘
<nopcall> emacs根本就没必要模拟vim，两者理念根本不同，emacs是慢条斯理型用惯
<nopcall> 了便享受那怡然自得，vim是疾风骤雨摧枯拉朽敲high了跟嗑药一样热血喷涌想砸键盘
<nopcall> http://tieba.baidu.com/p/2065740974
<kk> nopcall ⇪ ti: 推荐emacs的evil插件_vim吧_百度贴吧
<nopcall> 哈。这兄弟说得真有意思啊。
<TANIANTA> 敲high了跟嗑药一样热血喷涌想砸键盘                   ----------------精彩
<MeaCulpa> 又有圣战？
<yunfan> nopcall: 我感觉vi是跟emacs不一样 但是vim和emacs不过是具体的模式不一样而已
<nopcall> yunfan: 我主要是用emacs的vim偶尔也用用。。。emacs太强大了。所以有不少蛋疼的人弄了各种蛋疼的插件。。vim嘛我只会简单的操作
<yunfan> nopcall: 你可以把vim看作emacs lite with only 2 modes 苹果版 可选少
<Ink> yu
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] vim 是三种模式。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 话说windows下不是有一个压缩卷么? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396295 就是把30G(>10G空余)压成20G,然后把压出来的视为未分区的空间 Linux下如何实现? 统计信息: 发表于 由 PithornDawn — 2012-12-26 15:05
<ofan> 在厕所蹲了快一小时了，好累
<nopcall> ofan: 脚麻没。
<lovvvve> 没必要 争这个  vi 和emacs 哪个好 争论了多少年了也每个结果,自己喜欢哪个就用那个就是了
<ofan> 腿麻了
<yunfan> 好吧 那就with limited number modes and without lisp but other morden language as configuare
<vmlinz> 恩，实在不行用emacs的evil mode
<ofan> vim 不止3种模式
<nopcall> ofan: 我以前蹲到站不起来 。。。边拉边看小说。
<ofan> 我也快了
<pityonline> 北京有要小弟的吗？求实习工作
<yunfan> pityonline: 你不是小妹么
<vmlinz> 话说这里有同学在玩tiny210的吗
<pityonline> yunfan: 我要回复我是小姐，那可赔大了
<vmlinz> 或者rasp pi
<jusss> vim有那三种模式呀？我一直不知道。。。
<vmlinz> 还有一种visual模式
<vmlinz> 就是用来标记的
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 还有 ex 模式，输入命令的。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] normal 模式，查看文件的。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] insert 模式，编辑文件。
<vmlinz> 可以推荐个irc或者jabber的bot程序吗
<vmlinz> 我想弄个bot控制家里的电脑，家里没有外网ip
<jusss> vmlinz: 自己写个吧
<jusss> vmlinz: 应该不是很困难
<vmlinz> jusss: 恩，我想找个参考的
<jusss> vmlinz: 额，这个如果你会Py pl之类的，网上应该有大量的例子
<vmlinz> jusss: 谢谢，我找个来看看
<yunfan> pityonline: 你是小姨
<jusss> ofan: linus大神这次发火跟pulseaudio有关系吗
<yunfan> vmlinz: 这个随便做
<ofan> jusss: 不知道
<ofan> yunfan: 熊猫男
<yunfan> ofan: ?
<ofan> 木事
<yunfan> ofan: piss off
<ofan> lol
<flystom> 无处不在的叶子，哈哈
<night_> linus大婶发什么火？
<ofan> vmlinz: 反向代理
<night_> kk, 你在吗
<ofan> 121人了。。
<ofan> 破记录了
<yunfan> ofan: 你在米帝用的什么网络
<kk> night_, 您好！  ㍧ 
<night_> kk,是机器人吧
<ofan> yunfan: cabel
<yunfan> ofan: 有公网ip么 上下行如何
<pityonline> yunfan: ……
<ofan> yunfan: 就是用电视线的
<pityonline> yunfan: 其实我是大叔
<ofan> yunfan: 上行100KB,下行2MB
<yunfan> ofan: 额 还不如国内啊 没ip?
<jusss> ofan: 120 nicks呀
<ofan> yunfan: 动态的
<yunfan> ofan: 我怎么老看到有老外用家庭机器开服务呢
<ofan> yunfan: 不知道
<night_> 估计香港的家庭机可以开服务器
<yunfan> ofan: 那一个月多少
<night_> 100m
<yunfan> night_: 怎么讲
<ofan> yunfan: $29
<ofan> yunfan: $20
<yunfan> ofan: 原来是便宜的
<night_> 香港的家用宽带速度很高
<yunfan> night_: 你怎么知道
<night_> 但是貌似出口不怎么样
<night_> 我以前想做不道德网站
<xw_y_am> night_:  有人维护的内核模块出 bug 了，找客观理由，Linus 怒了
<night_> 所以关注了一下，hoho
<ofan> night_: 黄网？
<yunfan> night_: 没事 道德小事情 我也为了这种事走上了web程序员之路
<night_> 要西你真聪明
<ofan> 还是自己买主机
<yunfan> ofan: 你试试自己开个server看看
<ofan> yunfan: 啥server
<moai_linux> 各位帅哥，这个irc可以通过web访问吗？只能用客户端吗？
<yunfan> ofan: minecraft smp
<ofan> yunfan: 跑不了
<night_> moai_linux, 当然可以通过web访问
<ofan> yunfan: 我本子能跑，vps不行
<jusss> eexpress: 能在一个wm里在开一个wm吗？
<night_> moai_linux, 有个java插件就可以
<moai_linux> 这个频道是怎么访问的啊
<jusss> eexpress: 比如在fvwm1里开个metacity
<night_> sorry i dont know
<moai_linux> 还要装jre啊
<yunfan> ofan: 诶 我机器倒是能跑 就是没公网ip  hell
<ofan> yunfan: 没劲 mc有啥好玩的
<yunfan> ofan: 可以牟利啊
<ofan> 看书学习去~
<night_> yunfan, 没有公网IP？
<moai_linux> night_, 你给我个访问的链接地址吧，我去装个jre
<yunfan> ofan: 好多小孩愿意付钱玩
<yunfan> night_: 我的宽带通好像不是公网ip的
<night_> yunfan, 你能映射出去吗，如果能映射出去，搞个花生壳那种动态dns也可以外面访问
<night_> moai_linux, 这个真不知到了，你百度一下，该有解答
<ofan> yunfan: 那你还不如搞其他网游私服
<ofan> 传奇私服当年赚的很
<moai_linux> night_, 嗯嗯，谢谢你了，:D
<yunfan> ofan: 确实 mc的投资回报比低
<yunfan> ofan: 所以我长期关注minetest
<jusss> 开了两个X,一个fvwm1,一个metacity
<gebjgd> openra完成了
<jusss> gebjgd: 能在一个wm里再开个wm吗
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 安装了google拼音输入法。但是只有5个候选单词。怎么设置成9个？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396298 如题。我都找不到ubuntu下google拼音的设置在哪儿。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 evilicy — 2012-12-26 15:33
<imtxc> 现在的这种小区宽带 都没有公网IP了...
<gfrog> bluezd: ofan 树莓的以太网接口是千兆的嘛？
<ofan> gfrog: 忘了，貌似不是
<gfrog> ofan: 百兆？ 那做nas稍有压力呢。
<MeaCulpa> USB3.0?
<ofan> gfrog: 还行，我nas是千兆，但路由的口100M，wifi链接能到6MB/s
<gfrog> ofan: 果然是百兆卡
<MeaCulpa> 网口弱爆了
<MeaCulpa> USB才是王道
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 没usb3.0
<ofan> 5g wifi
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: ...弱爆，但是usb很好加吧应该
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 我在纠结那个hdmi，不知道有没有hdmi的数据传输方案
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 弱爆了
 * pityonline 跑步去
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 叔儿，没pcie加上也白加啊，啥总线能撑的住5G的传输率。。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 这点钱还不如台式机
<ofan> gfrog: rasp pi配置高不成低不就
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 台式机功耗高噪音大，放卧室里不合适呀。
<yunfan> 测试文字
<kk> yunfan, 点点点.  ㍧ 
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: ...你要干嘛...
<gebjgd> ofan: openra稳定了
<gebjgd> ofan: 你还不试试看
<imtxc> ofan: 你买了 rasp pi?
<ofan> imtxc: 没
<yunfan> 文字
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 苦逼青年只租的起一间屋子，我只想要个放床底下晚上睡觉不会被吵到的玩意儿。
<ofan> gebjgd: 玩过 老红警，木大意思
<yunfan> 哼哼
<freeflying> yunfan: 有啊，你想要？
<yunfan> freeflying: 我想看看什么样的 我自己有个ac100
<freeflying> yunfan: 差不多的
<vmlinz> 配置比较高，性价比可以的可以考虑mk802 mk008
<yunfan> freeflying: 有真相么？
<vmlinz> 自带wifi
<vmlinz> 但是没有网卡
<freeflying> yunfan: 这个没上市卖过
<yunfan> freeflying: 不可能没照片吧
<vmlinz> mk808是双核a7的，1g内存
 * gfrog 上taobao按型儿索板儿
<yunfan> freeflying: 我知道有大量的本子都没上市过 智能本流行那一阵 我见过许多 像freescale有一个分离式的 我还写信问过他们卖不卖  额 还有新岸线的 莫非你手头的就这个
<jusss> mplayer的playlist怎么写呀?
<yunfan> .m3u
<jusss> yunfan: 贴个例子呗
<gfrog> vmlinz: 都是山寨网络播放器啊。。。
<yunfan> jusss: 早忘光了 这还是我高中时候的情况
<vmlinz> mk808的配置比rasp pi高很多，但是瑞星微的行骗没有开放，不好移植系统
<gfrog> vmlinz: 这种玩意也就插电视上玩玩
<vmlinz> gfrog: 恩，这个是tvbox
<freeflying> yunfan: 你连nufront都知道啊
<vmlinz> 呵呵，原来是插电视的，但是可以自己想出各种用途啊
<freeflying> yunfan: 我手里的就是出自前者的
<gfrog> vmlinz: 没双usb，没以太网口，无视。
<yunfan> freeflying: 我当然知道 有一阵我很迷smartbook的啊 现在微薄上还关注了他们来着 我的ac100不就是这种迷恋的产物么
<vmlinz> 好吧。。。那droid-x呢，就是性价比太低了
<vmlinz> 那个棒子的4核微型pc
<yunfan> freeflying: 额 freescale么 是那个自制的？ 那个新闻我可是看了的 没见外形啊 只是个板子
<gfrog> vmlinz: 其实比一圈儿下来，还是树莓性价比高些。
<jusss> 百度果然搜不出来mplayer的playlist...还是谷歌强悍
<vmlinz> 有个国产的cubieboard，就算是mk802的官方开发板，全志的cpu
<vmlinz> 应该是有双usb的
<vmlinz> 不知到网卡怎么样
<freeflying> hamo不在了啊
<freeflying> vmlinz: 肯定比烂树莓好
<gfrog> freeflying: 他的好机油在的时候他才会冒出来。
<huntxu> freeflying: 被黑到不敢來了
<yunfan> 蛤魔去管理网站了
<huntxu> 或者可能誰ban了沒解開
<freeflying> gfrog: 是谁啊
<freeflying> huntxu: lol
<yunfan> 过几天就上市了 不来这跟你们屌丝扯淡了
<yunfan> freeflying: 你手头那个要卖？
<freeflying> huntxu: 没有谁被ban啊
<freeflying> yunfan: 不然就要被我儿子砸了
 * hamo 一进来就看到这么血腥的画面...
<vmlinz> http://linux-sunxi.org/Cubieboard
<kk> vmlinz ⇪ t: Cubieboard - linux-sunxi
<gfrog> vmlinz: 哦，Cubieboard这个不错， http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=19815480852
<kk> gfrog 啥标题, ⇪ cubieboard 1GB ARM Cortex-A8 开发板 Allwinner A10-淘宝网
<yunfan> freeflying: 电池如何？ 我的ac100自从装了ubuntu那个armhf版本以后 感觉就实用了 不过电池烂 只能2个小时不到 如果续航能到8个小时 我就能接受来作为开发机了 我喜欢这种东西
<gfrog> freeflying: 有好多呢，就不挨个点名了。。 哈哈
<vmlinz> 还有个sata接口。。。
<yunfan> 全志有点 哈哈
<vmlinz> 呵呵，和rockchip一个档次的。。。
<freeflying> yunfan: 8个小时现在还没这种机器吧，ipad倒是可以
<freeflying> vmlinz: 又一个做arm的，连rockchip都知道
<vmlinz> 呵呵。。。
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 要不是arm, 恐怕嵌入式和Linux之间联系没那么密切，很多人也就不会来这里了
<yunfan> freeflying: 都是arm
<yunfan> rockchip怎么会不知道呢
<huntxu> hamo: 你洗白了啊
<vmlinz> 其实tiny210很不错的，就是不太开放。。。妈的官方光盘带的东西编译不能直接在板子上用。。。
<hamo> huntxu: 啥？
<slucx> 都玩单片机不？
<huntxu> hamo: 黑的，洗白了
<yunfan> 对了 炬力还有mips的 不过不知道还发不发货
<yunfan> 那个是支持乱序的
<vmlinz> 他们做电子相框的嘛，性能会不会太低。。。
<ofan> RT @selifi: 查宿舍卫生是件很奇怪的事情，它剥削了每件物品的意义，垃圾桶不能有垃圾，挂钩不能挂东西，桌子上不能放东西，床上不能躺人。。。。这件事应该从人民大会堂没有人民说起了。。。。
<MeaCulpa> 北美打工真是好地方... Linux JOb一分钟10个一发
<gfrog> hamo: 白hamo，hamo白
<MeaCulpa> ofan: +1
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 求Job
<hamo> gfrog: 基蛙，你肥来啦
<gfrog> hamo: 。。。。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 求毛，你丫有不是那里人
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 求工作啊
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 我要做有理想的天朝人
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 求毛
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 只有理想
<yunfan> freeflying: 不知道nexus 10如何 可以考虑弄个ipad那种夹得起来的键盘 这样就等于是个10'的mba了 然后装ubuntu
<freeflying> yunfan: 我可以出我的N10给你
<freeflying> lol
<vmlinz> 树莓到手都要300多。。。
<yunfan> 这个投资成本很低 还各种耐水防弹
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 没理想怎么会来帽帽。
<yunfan> freeflying: 续航不行拿来没用
<yunfan> ac100外形还真不错 可惜拖着个烂电源！
<yunfan> 日本人也搞烂尾工程
<freeflying> yunfan: N10续航和ipad差不多
<vmlinz> arm的笔记本，哪款性价比比较高
<freeflying> yunfan: ac100应该是杭州做的
<yunfan> freeflying: 有这么夸张？ 你确实是装了ubuntu以后么
<freeflying> vmlinz: chromebook
<vmlinz> 我看到chromebook还可以，￥299
<MeaCulpa> 都有这样的weibo号...http://weibo.com/youtube
<kk> MeaCulpa 啥标题, ⇪ 新浪微博注册
<vmlinz> $
<ofan> 装ubuntu。。
<freeflying> yunfan: N10没装ubuntu的
<vmlinz> 配置好像和n10差不多
<yunfan> freeflying: 我肯定不会用android办公的
<freeflying> yunfan: N7吧
<MeaCulpa> http://video.sina.com.cn/v/b/93627210-1270492934.html
<kk> MeaCulpa 啥标题, ⇪ 减肥噩梦！女子减肥剩27公斤 成“活骷髅_八视e_新浪播客
<hamo> roylez_: 还在不？
<yunfan> freeflying: 我同事有n7 还买了个蓝牙键盘 但是发现键帽太小 没法用
<yunfan> 所以我感觉得要n10才行
<freeflying> yunfan: chromebook吧
<vmlinz> n10太贵了
<freeflying> yunfan: 不然你收了我的N10，我去入chromebook
<freeflying> vmlinz: 比牛排便宜啊
<yunfan> freeflying: 额 我刚才和你说了 前提是要有配套键盘
<roylez_> hamo: .
<vmlinz> 牛排太高端了，只能仰望，呵呵
<freeflying> yunfan: 蓝牙的啊
<vmlinz> 手机还停留在veer的吊丝。。。
<hamo> roylez_: 玩啥呢？
<MeaCulpa> vmlinz: Veer挺好
<yunfan> freeflying: 不好 kickstarter上有个项目 是给ipad弄的键盘 夹起来的 就跟一个mac book air一样
<roylez_> hamo: dungeon crawl
 * yunfan 也许可以3d打印个
<freeflying> lol
<vmlinz> MeaCulpa: 关键没有后续了
<vmlinz> MeaCulpa: 现在在看galaxy nexus，好像有openwebos移植
<hamo> roylez_: 节操啊
<vmlinz> 现在还要入个点金石，磁力口快挂了。。。
<yunfan> 现在有远程无线充电的么？
<iGoogle> yunfan: 如果都无线充电。你的大脑也同步震荡，估计搞不长了。
<MeaCulpa> vmlinz: ...三星的东西无节操
<yunfan> iGoogle: 扯淡
<hamo> yunfan: 无线充电其实就是省个插线的过程...电这种能量，哪能说无线传就无线传的
<iGoogle> yunfan: 别人不住在微波基站边上，也扯谈？
<iGoogle> 无线，就是震荡
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=32852
<kk> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | NetBSD项目远远落后于筹款目标
<onlylove> 太阳的能量不就是无线到地球的么
<yunfan> hamo: 你就是不喜欢学习啊
<iGoogle> 光粒子。。。
<yunfan> iGoogle: 那是另外一回事
<hamo> yunfan: 啊哈？
<yunfan> 光是波粒二相性的嘛
<onlylove> 你们不考虑红外和紫外是不
<iGoogle> 光当然不同。你跟 onlylove 说
<jusss> hamo: 查看一个文件的绝对位置的指令是啥
<hamo> jusss: whereis
<onlylove> whereis是查找可执行命令的吧？
<iGoogle> jusss:  find -L
<nopcall> tmux不能将C-b的前置按键换成C-,么。。C-b不习惯啊。
<iGoogle> 一直走下去
<ofan> 换成C-a
<iGoogle> 绝对位置？
<jusss> iGoogle: 我想写个mplayer的playlist文件
<iGoogle> basename dirname
<jusss> iGoogle: 里面说可以用一行一个文件的格式
<iGoogle> 全路径吧。是
<nopcall> ofan: c-a更不习惯了。C-a我是移动光标到行首。
<jusss> iGoogle: 所以我想把Music里的文件地址都放到一个playlist文件里
<nopcall> ofan: 现在我是换成C-v 也不是很好。
<ofan> nopcall: C-a C-a就是C-a
<gfrog> jusss: iGoogle 现学现卖， readlink -f
<iGoogle> abspath，某些语言带了。 jusss
<ofan> nopcall: 按两次就行
<iGoogle> gfrog: en
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 直接用 find 来枚举文件就可以了。
<iGoogle> 只是不明白 jusss需要什么。 gfrog
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 12.1使用mint14的mate主题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396300 ubuntu 12.1可以使用mint14的mate的默认主题吗？不喜欢ubuntu12.1的界面 统计信息: 发表于 由 lihn — 2012-12-26 16:19
<nopcall> ofan: 。。我想换成C-, 或者C-. 。可是在配置里写了没有用
<ofan> nopcall: "C-,"
<jusss> iGoogle: gfrog ,需要把～/Music里的文件地址全一行一个输出到一个文本文件
<iGoogle> ls -1就是
<ofan> nopcall: 要么就是不能绑定到符号
<ofan> nopcall: 设定prefix不是写C-,
<nopcall> ofan: 我一直认为是我写法不对。
<gfrog> jusss: 你要展开~？
<jusss> gfrog: 嗯
<gfrog> jusss: 这个需要自己展开么？ shell会帮你做的
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 用 find 呗。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 因为有子文件夹吧？
<ofan> nopcall: set-option -g prefix C-a
<nopcall> ofan:set -g prefix ^v; bind v send-prefix
<ofan> nopcall: set-option -g prefix C-,
<ofan> nopcall: bind C-, send-prefix
<ofan> unbind C-b
<nopcall> ofan: 我试试。==
<jusss> iGoogle: 要地址呀，比如~/Music/Encore.mp3,playlist需要/home/user/Music/Encore.mp3,然而有好几个mp3文件在Music下面，总不能手动把地址都写进playlist吧
<MeaCulpa> find啊
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] ……
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我说了半天用 find 了。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] find ~/Music -name "*.mp3"
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 类似这样。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 以前我有个同学，就是用 find 生成 mplayer 的播放列表的，和 jusss 的需求一样。
<jusss> 我一直不会用find找文件。。。
<jusss> 我太小白了
<jusss> 我man 下试试
<jusss> UbuntuTalk: 额，我。。。
<jusss> UbuntuTalk: 嗯，太感谢了
<imtxc> jusss: ls -R| sed "s:^:`pwd`:"
 * yunfan 好了 weechat连gtalk搞定 以后不用开pidgin了
<imtxc> jusss: 忘了在什么地方看到的了...大概能满足你的需要
<jusss> imtxc: 嗯
<yunfan> find ~/ -type f -iname '*.ogg' ;
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: pidgin有啥不好..
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 我这个是在vps上
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 这样我就永久在线了 哼哼
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: ...不明白...
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: pidgin不能永久在线？
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 我现在跟你聊天是在我的linode上的
<imtxc> yunfan: 其实没什么必要
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: pidgin跑在我公司机器上 如何永久在线
<imtxc> yunfan: 又不挂太阳.
<yunfan> imtxc: 你层次还没到
<yunfan> imtxc: 你看看高层次的人 都是在线的 比如阿蛋
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: pidgin不能跑vps?
<maplebeats> yunfan: ....
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] finch ？
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: how?
<maplebeats> 挂irc为什么要pidgin啊
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 没必要开两个客户端吧
<yunfan> 我说的gtalk吧
<yunfan> 网络真不靠谱啊 这才几分钟 就传成用pidgin挂irc了
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] finch 是不需要 x 的，可以跑在没有图形界面的环境下。
<imtxc> yunfan: 那只是bitlbee 跟什么irc客户端没关系吧
<yunfan> imtxc: 我这是原生的 我不想把我的gtalk密码托管到bitlbee那
<iGoogle> 啥软件都不靠谱，自己写
<yunfan> 我知道finch
<ofan> yunfan: znc
<iGoogle> xmpp的bot，不是斗篷哪里有嘛
<ofan> 谁用谁直到
<imtxc> yunfan: oauth啊
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 输入finch
<yunfan> 额 你们访问 linkedlin.com 看看 怎么连到我的blog去了
<MeaCulpa> 不过那界面有点麻烦
<nopcall> ofan: 。。还是不行。符号键怎么写都没用C-\, C-, 都无效。
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 我知道那玩意  很挫 以前用过
<iGoogle> finch的界面，不是人用的
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 那就是pidgin
<iGoogle> znc 又来一个
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: Red Hat Enterprise Linux Test Page
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 而且被GFW了
<imtxc> yunfan: 我这里打卡的是ofan的博客
<ofan> 擦
<imtxc> ofan: yunfan http://imagebin.org/240636
<ofan> 这域名返回127.0.0.1
<ofan> 渣渣
<yunfan> imtxc: 原来如此 但是为毛我挂代理访问也是我的博客
<MeaCulpa> 奇怪，为毛我访问的不是
<imtxc> ofan: 是不是我用的你SSH的原因
 * MeaCulpa 为毛我访问的是[Red Hat Enterprise Linux Test Page]
<imtxc> yunfan: 你的代理在你的VPS上啊
<yunfan> imtxc: 不会吧 我的vps啥时候给你用了？
<imtxc> yunfan: 我用的是ofan的代理,所以我打开的就是 ofan的博客
<yunfan> 奇怪啊 我的vps不可能受gfw影响啊
<yunfan> 怀疑这个网站演示追踪的
<yunfan> 额 访问的是自己
<jusss> mplayer播放mp3时，是home/end设置上一首/下一首吗？
<imtxc> jusss: 笔记本的话 又什么Fn吧
<jusss> imtxc: 嗯，fn > 是end键
<ofan> imtxc: 你ping linkedlin.com 返回我vps的地址？不要把地址发出来
<jusss> imtxc: 可是fn >键和fn <键都不能让mplayer放上/下一首
<imtxc> ofan: 当然是127.0.0.1
<ofan> imtxc: 那怎么会访问我的vps
<yunfan> ofan: 应该是他用你的vps 访问的就是你架在上面的网站 如此而已
<imtxc> ofan: 我在浏览器里面用了你的SSH代理啊
<ofan> imtxc: 浏览器解析域名也不走vps
<vmlinz> jusss: fn媒体键好像要mplayer有dbus支持，我也不确定
<imtxc> ofan: 但是我用的SSH访问的话就相当于你的VPS访问127.0.0.1
<ofan> imtxc: 你浏览器里输入127.0.0.1试试
<imtxc> ofan: 开启全局代理的话还是访问了你的博客啊
<ofan> 搞笑吧
<ofan> imtxc: 你试了？
<jusss> vmlinz: 哦
<ofan> 127.0.0.1是本地ip，不可能路由到外网
<imtxc> ofan: http://imagebin.org/240638
<yunfan> ofan: 我的就是这样
<ofan> imtxc: 你是ssh?
<yunfan> ofan: 不要老是想当然
<imtxc> ofan: 恩
<imtxc> ofan: 用的你的SSH
<ofan> imtxc: ä½ ping 127.0.0.1
<ofan> imtxc: 看下时间
<imtxc> ofan: ping 又不走socks5
<ofan> imtxc: 看下啊
<imtxc> ofan: 看了,是本机
<ofan> imtxc: 换个浏览器也是？
<jusss> imtxc: 貌似知道了，mplayer以 “>" "<"来next/previous
<ofan> 不开代理的
<jusss> imtxc: 我意味> <是right 和left键。。。。
<imtxc> ofan: 不开代理就是访问我自己的机器
<b5m> hi
<b5m> you ren ma
<ofan> imtxc: 你一个浏览器开代理，一个不开
<b5m> wo zen me bu neng shu ru zhong wen a
<kk> b5m, 好.. .  ㍩ 
<b5m> kk hao
<b5m> wo bu neng da zhong wen
<b5m> zen me ban a
<b5m> wo yong de shi fcitx shu ru fa
<b5m> bie de di fang dou ke yi shu ru zhong wen de
<imtxc> ofan: 恩,不开代理就是打开我自己的了.
<ofan> 用全局vpn连也应该是自己的
<ofan> 浏览器插件管的太宽了
<imtxc> ofan: 我断开你的SSH,然后连我的VPS上的SSH之后,访问localhost打开的就是我的VPS上的网站
<gavin_> 马帮的有木有？
<b5m> zen me shu ru zhong wen a
<ofan> imtxc: 还是插件的问题
<imtxc> ofan: 这么说来, 开了autoproxy的话, 就一直使用的sock5
<loiac> b5m:  上文呢？
<b5m> ?
<b5m> wo bu neng shu ru zhong wen a
<loiac> b5m: 刚用ubuntu么？
<b5m> zhe shi zen me hui shi a
<b5m> shi de
<b5m> xin shou
<loiac> b5m:   按win键打开DASH，输ibus，点叫ibus那个
<b5m> wo yong de shi fcitx
<loiac> b5m: ……
<yunfan> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=32850http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=32850
<loiac> b5m:  fcitx启动了么？
<kk> yunfan ⇪ ti: Solidot | 中国劳改犯利用外销产品揭露劳教的黑暗
<b5m> qi dong le
<b5m> bie de di fang dou ke yi shu ru zhong wen de
<b5m> jiu zhe ge buneng shuru zhong wen
<imtxc> b5m: 你用的什么客户端
<gavin_> 我擦，不要以为你用的linux，网警就抓不到你了
<b5m> empathy
<gavin_> 不要谈政治
<imtxc> gavin_: 谁?
<loiac> b5m: 别的地方能用应该没问题啊，  重启过X没？
<b5m> mei you
<yunfan> 你懂个p啊
<loiac> b5m: 你input method那个配置怎么配的？手动加的配置文件还是从语言区域里面选的fctix？
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 请问在UBUNTU12.10中lotus notes 8.5无法输入中文的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396305 如题，因为刚开始用，新手，请各位大侠指导 统计信息: 发表于 由 leilei1112 — 2012-12-26 17:04
<b5m> ctrl + space jiu ke yi le
 * MeaCulpa 尼玛教娃娃英语的网站广告都打到公司大厅了
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 谁让很多大人要把小孩往那些地方送呢
<loiac> b5m: 你打开系统设置，有一个语言的设置（名字我记不清了，图标是一个蓝色的棋子），点进去把输入法设置成fctix，再把fctix添加到自启动重启一下X试试
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 难道是他们觉得我们这里很多挫货把自己的命运归结为英语烂？
<b5m> hao de xie xie
<loiac> b5m: 不一定管用，我是没遇到过……
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 那天我在路上就被一女的拦住一顿问你为啥现在混的这么惨,就因为你英语烂啊...
<onlylove> 英语什么的％靠……我可以说脏话么
<imtxc> b5m: 打开终端 killall fcitx ; fcitx&
<ofan> 英语很重要
<gavin_> b5m, 我密你了，我三期的，你哪一期的？
<onlylove> imtxc: 你立刻用英语问候那女的的全家
<b5m> sha ji qi de
<b5m> bu zhi dao ni zai shuo sha a
<onlylove> 在这的英语没有烂的吧
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 我觉得ｓｈｉ
<yunfan> imtxc: 他为毛认为你混得惨呢
<imtxc> yunfan: 吊丝形象一眼就能看出来.
<yunfan> imtxc: 那你问她英语如何  如果好 那就说为毛还来站大街 如果不好就说 自己员工英语都不好 你信不过他们企业
<onlylove> ＋1
<imtxc> yunfan: 因为她要我报名,我告诉他我每月打工挣的钱交了500房租之后就只剩盒饭钱了.
<imtxc> 就上上上周末好像
<yunfan> imtxc: 呵呵  你还不是照样有炮打 有什么惨的
<imtxc> yunfan: ||||
<yunfan> 我从来就没碰到过这类人 大概是我日常胡子太茂密了
<onlylove> 你应该说，我混的虽然惨，但是找你这样的一把一把的
<onlylove> 让她觉得她比你还惨
<yunfan> 你就说他站大街好了
<freeflying> lol
<imtxc> 就在西二旗
<onlylove> 然后她就自己报名去了
 * yunfan 我混得虽然不好 但至少不站街
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 之前我和我同事在张江也碰到类似的事情
<onlylove> 嗯，对，就这样
<yunfan> 张江男不是很抢手么
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 好像帮妹纸填了个表，后来一直打电话让我同事去学英语
<gavin_> 在座的都是运维么？
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 我旁边这里有个什么没听过名字的小孩英语培训班,一到周末暑假就满满的...还是有人愿意让小孩去那里学
<onlylove> 靠……那东西坚决不能填
<imtxc> gavin_: 恩.
<onlylove> 运维才不在这
<ofan> 在座的都是老板
<ofan> CEO
<freeflying> gavin_: 我们就是传说中的屌丝码农
<imtxc> 113个CEO, 就我运维 gavin_
<gavin_> 老板、CEO都在为小孩儿的学英语发愁啊
<onlylove> 你问问那些运维有几个知道这地方的
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 我还是觉得中国人的误区就是重视口语
<ofan> 重视口语就对了
<imtxc> gavin_: 恩啊, 不然会被吊丝家的小孩逆袭的,.
<gavin_> 同意
<yunfan> imtxc: 没关系 还有qa呢 以后如果是在脱不了身 就说我给你介绍几个qa
<yunfan> 运维大概都混cu吧
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 不然你想怎样，你们 18m里的manager是阿三多还是中国人多
<onlylove> 天知道，反正和这些人基本不说话
<yunfan> onlylove: 你一修电脑的还歧视运维 额
<imtxc> 今天居然115人了.
<onlylove> 而且感觉CU里面运维也不多
<imtxc> 这个频道有发展壮大的趋势啊.
<onlylove> yunfan: 我一修电脑的咋了，你以为运维的工作我做不了么？
<yunfan> imtxc: 所以我搞了个分频道
<yunfan> onlylove: 没咋 我只是觉得好玩而已
<onlylove> yunfan: 我这次到帝都找的就是运维的工作，发现运维的工资还不如修电脑的
<ofan> 蹲坑ing
<yunfan> onlylove: 呵呵 但是后劲大  运维努力下去 可以从管1台机器到管10台到管100台 甚至1000/10000台  ， 修电脑顶多同时修几台了
<ofan> onlylove: 多少？
<imtxc> yunfan: 分频道....
<yunfan> imtxc: #linuxcn 这个高端点 lol
<imtxc> yunfan: 没人高端没用
<onlylove> yunfan: 说起运维来，你去bbs.linuxtone.org看看那些人
<yunfan> 我那频道里好像就有俩前运维
<yunfan> onlylove: 从来没去过
<onlylove> ofan: 税后3000，说你不值那么些钱
<ofan> ………
<onlylove> yunfan: 你听说过么
<ofan> onlylove: 帝都？
<yunfan> onlylove: 刚开始都这样呢 我刚来帝都做开发 税后都没3k
<onlylove> ofan: 帝都
<yunfan> onlylove: 是开发啊 后端开发呢！！！
<ofan> 那太低了
<imtxc> yunfan: 做了几年了,现在多少....
<yunfan> 后来我跟hr说 那成吧 你们另请高就
<onlylove> yunfan: 哥，我好歹用linux做主力桌面3年了
<yunfan> imtxc: 不能公开说
<yunfan> onlylove: 才3年嘛
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 阿三从不学口语
<imtxc> yunfan: 我们又不知道你是哪的.
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 否则阿三口语老师都可以去死了
<onlylove> yunfan: 你要几年？
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 是啊，那是人的母语
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 你那个链接我还在看，很有意思
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 是啊
<ofan> 啊三英语美国人能听懂
<yunfan> onlylove: 没多少 感觉我还是心太软
<onlylove> yunfan: linuxtone上那些人都经常刚接触linux
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 任何英语美国人都能听懂
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 你说劳教那个?
<freeflying> yunfan: 现在运维啥行情啊
 * pityonline 跑步加其它运动终于达到 1000 公里了！
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 你可以来我们这里会议室坐坐~
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 中国人的就听不懂
<onlylove> yunfan: 说起shell和perl我不比他们差
<yunfan> onlylove: 你不要歧视那些人 我很欣赏那些人的
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 恩，看comment呢
<freeflying> ofan: 人说的都是英语，当然可以听懂啊
<yunfan> 许多人 只要有学习热情 进步很快的
<onlylove> yunfan: 你自己欣赏去吧
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 应为有的中国人想说美国人的口语
<yunfan> 我上家公司亲眼看着一个开发这样成长起来的
<ofan> 亚洲人的他们都听不太懂
 * pityonline 哪里要小弟想着我啊……
<yunfan> 还泡到了妞
<yunfan> 像我这样才是万年loser
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 你那是经过训练的
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 狗学人话总觉得自己学不好，人学狗话永远觉得自己很在行
<yunfan> freeflying: 我又不是运维  哪里知道
<yunfan> onlylove: 你这修电脑的 哼哼
<freeflying> yunfan: 开发啥行情了呢
 * imtxc 我就是好奇阿三怎么用那么重的香水
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 劳教那个, comment挺有意思
<onlylove> yunfan: 我从04年开始正式接触linux，07年正式双系统，然后开始用linux作主力三年，那些运维和我比，查远了
<ofan> 每次我都要可以带点美音才能他们才能听清
<ofan> 刻意
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 话说我现在已经正式consultant了
<yunfan> freeflying: 那看具体的行业了 而且还要看公司的了 像前几年sns的开的价格就高
<onlylove> yunfan: 别觉得那些人很牛
<ofan> onlylove: 那未必，这个不能按时间算的
<onlylove> yunfan: 没准还不如你
<yunfan> onlylove: 我说的是我欣赏那些人的学习热情
<onlylove> ofan: 不按时间，那按什么
<yunfan> onlylove: 我是devops
<ofan> onlylove: 按效率
<onlylove> yunfan: 学习热情……切
<ofan> 我说我01就码代码有啥用
<onlylove> yunfan: 你知道为什么看不起么
<ofan> 01å¹´
<yunfan> 我他妈高1就写代码了 一路下下来 进步还不如参加工作这几年大
<yunfan> 我最反感排资历的了
<ofan> +1
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 欢迎你进入忽悠界
<onlylove> yunfan: 你看那些找运维的哪个不排资历
<ofan> yunfan: +1
<yunfan> onlylove: 没搞头
<ofan> 而且所谓经验也是很扯淡的
<yunfan> 诶 好歹他们还用linux不是
<yunfan> 我那家游戏开发公司的运维才叫牛 额 是用win的
<onlylove> 他们用linux是为了赚钱，开源不开源和他们没半毛钱关系
<yunfan> 所以后面是我们开发部门接管那个
<onlylove> 当然了，为了遮掩他们的目的，要用开源免费安全这样的幌子
<yunfan> 系统都我们做的 root也在我们开发这里 额 除了他们主管 他们都没我们权限高
<onlylove> 一边用Linux 一边在QQ上骂，丫的这操作系统真难用
<ofan> yunfan: 开发系统？
<onlylove> 这服务不会玩啊，怎么又挂了。网上有没有现成可用的脚本给来个
 * yunfan 难用就难用呗  不要讳疾忌医嘛
<yunfan> ofan: 开发游戏的服务啊
<onlylove> 这不是我说的，这就是你欣赏的那些运维说的
<ofan> 那不一样吧
<yunfan> onlylove: 这个和我们这里求配置是一个性质的
<ofan> 运维应该只管生产用的
<onlylove> yunfan: 反正我见到的运维，功利大于学习的是多数
<imtxc> yunfan: 额 我就求过配置 伸手党...
<jusss> test
<onlylove> yunfan: 没有需要不学，不得不用了没办法就玩命学
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍩ 
<ofan> onlylove: 不都是这样？
<onlylove> yunfan: 实在不行就用现成的模板文档，也不管安全不，合适不
<ofan> 用不到学它干嘛
<imtxc> 这是在批评我啊
 * imtxc 我最近就一直在找一个靠谱的 markdown转pdf的模板.....
<onlylove> 而且你看看51cto哪个乱糟糟的样子
<yunfan> imtxc: 我也经常求  干嘛万事都折腾  为毛吃饭不去种粮食呢
<yunfan> imtxc: 我教你个好办法
<imtxc> yunfan: 讲
<yunfan> imtxc: * -> html -> pdf
<imtxc> yunfan: 用过这个办法
<yunfan> imtxc: 多简单
<yunfan> 而且别人批评你 你可以说这是符合factor模式的
<onlylove> 我就知道那些搞运维的会看不起修电脑的
<imtxc> yunfan: 主要是公司里面文档要什么页眉页脚啊logo啊什么的, 找个tex的模板就万事大吉了.
<onlylove> 自己英语不好，不愿意看英文文档，伸手要别人现成的直接改都不改就拿来用
<yunfan> imtxc: 最好还是研究下 好歹要会改别人给你的模板 否则万一别人疏忽 你把别人的公司名打印出来就闹笑话了
<ofan> imtxc: 一般都是markdown+css
<cfy> roylez_: kindleBerry spi
 * jusss 求mplayer的配置文件参考下，我感觉我的mplayer一卡一卡的问题或许出在我的配置文件上
<yunfan> cfy: 工作呢
<yunfan> ofan: 我是rst  直接有to ppt和to pdf的 imtxc
<imtxc> ofan: yunfan markdows-->html这种方式生成目录什么的有困难.
<ofan> ppt略渣
<yunfan> 果壳的主题站文章就是rst的 视频插件还是我实现额
<ofan> 现在都用js做演示
<yunfan> ofan: 是s5的
<yunfan> ofan: 哥给你看一个
<imtxc> yunfan: 看完之后模板果断分享出来.
<ofan> s5用过很麻烦
<jusss> ofan: yunfan ,给份mplayer的配置文件吧
<ofan> 不简约
<imtxc> jusss: mpalyer要什么配置
<imtxc> jusss: 装个 smplayer
<ofan> impress.js
<jusss> imtxc: ...
<yunfan> jusss: 我都是默认的 别找我要配置 找 adam8157
<jusss> adam8157: 在没，给份mplayer的配置文件
<ofan> s5这种不好，弄模板太费劲
<yunfan> ofan: 是写rst 他帮你生成s5
<yunfan> 不用自己整 呵呵
<ofan> yunfan: 换模板呢
<ofan> 要自定义
<yunfan> 生成的时候指定的
<imtxc> jusss: 他的配置在github上都有的把
<onlylove> yunfan: 我就知道那些搞运维的会看不起修电脑的
<ofan> html+css+js就搞定
<yunfan> 就找网上的好的 弄下来 然后生成的时候指定下
<imtxc> yunfan: 你用rst-->pdf?
<yunfan> onlylove: 相对来说 我感觉都差不多 正所谓  乌龟莫笑鳖 都是泥里歇
<yunfan> imtxc: 用过
<imtxc> 和Sphinx一起用倒也不错.
<yunfan> imtxc: 以前我的博客还在百度空间的时候 用rst写的博客 生成的html贴上面 并且提供rst和pdf的下载
<ofan> 看看jekyll
<yunfan> 我是 blohg 现在 hg托管 commit的时候自动build
<yunfan> 和jekyll名堂一样 只不过是hg+py这个阵营
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu12.10无法安装，过程突然中断 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396307 今天旧本安装12.10,安装到用户名机器名密码后下一步，有个拍照什么的，可能是驱动问题，拍照界面绿屏，然后突然中断了。求帮助！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 jsnhsu — 2012-12-26 17:55
<ofan> py的方案略丑
<ofan> octopress不错，基本不用配置，不过ruby写的
<yunfan> 我是py程序员 对我来说 那个出问题 好改
<stardiviner> yunfan: git 也可以自动build，用hook就是了
<adam8157> jusss: github上有
<yunfan> stardiviner: 那个blohg自动build也是我用hook写的 额
<yunfan> 本来他要依赖flask的 我觉得没理由
<stardiviner> yunfan: 所以其实没差别啦
 * imtxc 求模板
<yunfan> stardiviner: 是啊 我只是出于个人便利选择而已
<bluezd> adam8157: 求那个人的名字，详细信息
<adam8157> bluezd: 我都不知道是哪个
<stardiviner> 嗯嗯，
<imtxc> ||
<jusss> adam8157: af=scaletempo是设置什么的，
<bluezd> adam8157: 那天和你打台球的男的，知道他的也行
<adam8157> 吧\
<adam8157> bluezd: 男的也行啊?
<adam8157> jusss: man mplayer
<imtxc> bluezd: 男的..
<stardiviner> 这是出柜么？
<bluezd> adam8157: 不是，那个男的和那个人是一个 team 的，知道了那个男的是那个组的就好找了
<stardiviner> 看来不是
<imtxc> bluezd: 明天早到公司到楼下等.
<bluezd> imtxc: 关键不认识啊
<imtxc> bluezd: 等到之后直接问呗
<bluezd> imtxc: 会不会有点太冒失了
<imtxc> bluezd: 都是男人嘛,怕什么..
<bluezd> imtxc: 你说问那个男的 ？
 * imtxc 难道我理解错了?
 * bluezd 乱了
<imtxc> bluezd: 哦 你要找的是个女的啊, 明白了, 这个就复杂了,有的女的喜欢你直接问,你从旁边打听她知道了会对你有不好的印象.
<adam8157> bluezd: 他们team没有美女啊
<imtxc> 但是有的又觉得你唐突...这个..
 * imtxc 还是买副靠谱的手套保护双手来的实在啊.
<bluezd> adam8157: 有个女的就不错了，还要求美女，哎，瞅瞅咱么组，放眼望去， sigh ...... 全是眼泪啊
<adam8157> bluezd: 咱们组有美女啊!
<bluezd> adam8157: 你啊？
<adam8157> bluezd: wang啊
<bluezd> adam8157: 先不讨论是不是美女，关键 not available 啊
<adam8157> bluezd: 那倒是
<fairywell28> ..
<bluezd> adam8157: 咱们组何时能招到女的啊，瞅着别的组，人家心里难受死了。　不公平！！！！！！！
<imtxc> bluezd: 一个公司的,不尴尬么.
<imtxc> bluezd: 成则罢了,万一不成....
<gebjgd> imtxc: 不成怎么了？
<adam8157> bluezd: 别发嗲... 还人家
<gebjgd> imtxc: 当个周末炮友的也不错
<imtxc> gebjgd: 不成的话感觉会挺尴尬...
<adam8157> bluezd: 吃啥
<imtxc> gebjgd: 其实本来的目的就是周末跑友吧.
<bluezd> imtxc: 没别的意思，就是吐槽一下
<gebjgd> imtxc: 没觉得
<bluezd> adam8157: 饺子
<fairywell28> 有啥新浪微博客户端吗？
<adam8157> bluezd: 哎... 我回家自己做好了, 这三家都不想吃
<imtxc> fairywell28: 用gtalk机器人啥的吧,只要你不觉得烦
<fairywell28> imtxc, 可以发微博啊？
<imtxc> fairywell28: 可以啊.
 * fairywell28 哥30+了，还没有怎么和女女。。过。。
<bluezd> adam8157: 确实总吃有点腻了，不过可选择的太少啊
<imtxc> fairywell28: 新浪官方有gtalk机器人的.
<fairywell28> imtxc, 好，知道了，谢谢
<fairywell28> imtxc, gtalk被墙吗？我担心
<ofan> http://pledgie.com/campaigns/18959  喔槽
<kk> ofan ⇪ ti: Pledgie — Donate To: "Programmer to be homeless"
<ofan> xah lee同学没钱了
<imtxc> ofan: 记得这个人好像是个emacs大神?
<ofan> imtxc: 貌似
<yunfan> 招到也不能怎样啊
<yunfan> ofan: 他没钱就如何？
<jusss> 吃饭
<ofan> yunfan: 活不下去了
<yunfan> fairywell28: 不错 我本来以为我够大了 想不到还有你
<yunfan> ofan: 不会吧 牛人会活不下去？
<gebjgd> fairywell28: 30+ 你读博了？
<ofan> yunfan: 你自己看看
<fairywell28> yunfan, 呜呜，哎，我们都是坚守精神的人啊。。
<yunfan> ofan: 多半是他自己不屑于去某些公司吧
<ofan> yunfan: 那就不知道了
<yunfan> fairywell28: 坚守你妹 我纯粹是loser而已
<yunfan> ofan: 他会什么来着
<ofan> fairywell28: 坚守搅基？
<ofan> yunfan: 看他resume
<fairywell28> yunfan, 拒绝送上门的mm，只为了心中的~~
<fairywell28> yunfan, 哪有。。lose， 我们都是苦并快乐着
<gebjgd> yunfan: fairywell28 人家可是博士毕业 在google工作 1w4月薪
<yunfan> ofan: 放链接
<ofan> yunfan: http://pledgie.com/campaigns/18959
<yunfan> fairywell28: 要手活么 我要挣点外快叫上门的
<fairywell28> gebjgd, 偶，偶没读博啊。。
<yunfan> gebjgd: 额 在google才这么点？ 是美刀么
<gebjgd> fairywell28: 没读博 那你说你刚毕业 刚进google
<gebjgd> yun
<gebjgd> yunfan: 软民逼
<yunfan> gebjgd: 那搞个p
<fairywell28> yunfan, google却实不只1w4
<yunfan> 现在我终于平衡了
<yunfan> fairywell28: 那有多少？ 可以小窗告诉我
<fairywell28> 俺是临时去玩的，正式员工的价格大家都知道把，是公开的啊
<ofan> yunfan: 他是python官方mailing list知名troller
<gebjgd> fairywell28: 不知道
<yunfan> 额 你30+了 之前都干嘛去了?
<fairywell28> ofan, python好东西
<imtxc> ofan: 这么牛的人怎么会没钱花,是不是末日前给刷完了....
<yunfan> ofan: 我从来不关注社区 我发现成天在#python频道里混的 只有少数几个有技术 其他都是和咱们这差不多
<ofan> lol
<yunfan> python就那个文档和pep好点
<fairywell28> yunfan, 跑mm  被mm跑   最后跑得形单影只了
<yunfan> 社区就这点贡献
<ofan> yunfan: 有专门开发的频道
<yunfan> fairywell28: 好吧 还是我loser 不过最近发现学点东西很有意思
<ofan> imtxc: 谁知道，看resume感觉很nb的样子
<fairywell28> yunfan,  是啊，孤独刚好来念书
<yunfan> fairywell28: 问题是哥不在学校读书呢
<fairywell28> 看样子就是牛人，那个resume，不过有女朋友了吗？我好仰慕的。
<fairywell28> yunfan, 在家看书啊
<fairywell28> 大家有钱的支持支持 lee 把，听可怜的
<gebjgd> ofan: 话说他怎么还能在美国待着？
<ofan> gebjgd: 有绿卡或者移民了呗
<gebjgd> ofan: 和肥羊羊一样？
<ofan> gebjgd: 谁？
<yunfan> fairywell28: 不如你 你这样又看书 还有人付款
<yunfan> 话说我还是lua中国的版主 额
<fairywell28> 牛人啊~~~  抱抱大腿
<\rs> ofan: xah lee 怎麼了？
<ofan> \rs: http://pledgie.com/campaigns/18959
<ofan> \rs: 他没钱吃饭了，在筹钱
<ofan> 可见美帝也不是那么好混的
<cfy> ofan: 看起来你混得挺好
<fairywell28> ofan, 风投？国内找风投比较容易，不知道他有没有计划
<ofan> cfy: 混得好就不跟你聊天了
<ofan> 我昨天基本就没吃饭
<ofan> fairywell28: 啥风头，他是没钱了
<gebjgd> ofan: 5sheep
<ofan> gebjgd: 不清楚
<gebjgd> ofan: 混的够惨的
<ofan> gebjgd: 应该已经移民了
<ofan> gebjgd: 是啊 不过精神真可嘉，混成这样还坚持搞it..
<ofan> 貌似一直弄他的网站
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 大家是如何改造12.04的~~~万恶的Unity！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396309 这几天卸掉了10.04安装12.04，传说的unity果然很反人类！又安装上gnome-shell，熟悉了一段时间，感觉设计的很好有很强的扩展性，又为未来的触摸屏做准备。但是和unity一样效率很低，CPU …
<\rs> ofan: pledgie.com 是什麼網？
<gebjgd> ofan: 要是我就直接去中餐馆刷盘子了
<ofan> \rs: 求捐款的的
<ofan> gebjgd: 我要找不到工作也得去刷盘子
<gebjgd> ofan: 还管吃管住的 弄个4G上网 照样继续搞it
<gebjgd> ofan: 多好
<ofan> gebjgd: 还有女服务员~
<gebjgd> ofan: 你还没刷过 去刷刷看
<gebjgd> ofan: 算是生活经历
<ofan> gebjgd: 有机会肯定去
<gebjgd> ofan: 自己找机会啊
<ofan> 现在不行
<gebjgd> ofan: 我当时找的时候 把全程的中餐馆打了一边
<gebjgd> ofan: %s/程/城
<ofan> gebjgd: 我不能随便出去打工
<gebjgd> ofan: 可怜的娃
<gebjgd> ofan: 在德国 打工上学 你能自己挣钱买车
<fairywell28> test
<kk> fairywell28, 点点点.  ㍪ 
<\rs> ofan: 你工作了？
<ofan> \rs: 没啊
<imtxc> 擦,为啥就这台机器上面 syslog只能给 /var/log 目录下写东西.
<imtxc> 难道有其他的什么配置?
<gebjgd> ofan: 我觉得他就是太放不下面子了
<gebjgd> ofan: 去做力气活有什么不好的
<yunfan> gebjgd: 我就是这意思
<gebjgd> ofan: 自给自足
<ofan> gebjgd: 恩
<gebjgd> yunfan: +1
<ofan> 有绿卡尼玛干毛都行啊，自由的很啊
<gebjgd> ofan: 没错
<yunfan> ofan: 他是国人?
<yunfan> ofan: 给个链接看看啊
<ofan> yunfan: 貌似是台湾的
<yunfan> 额
<yunfan> 去中餐馆吧
<yunfan> 没准搞出个连锁店管理系统呢
<yunfan> 我从来就不觉得做线下的行业丢人
<yunfan> 没钱才丢人 谁穷谁丢人
<ofan> 米国中餐馆都是福建人和广东人控制的
<yunfan> 弯弯刚好可以参加福建帮 连语言都一样
<gebjgd> yunfan: 没错
<gebjgd> ofan: 那怎么了 他照样可以去刷碗啊
<ofan> gebjgd: 估计他也放不下面子给大陆人干活
<gebjgd> ofan: 那就没办法了
<imtxc> bye_bye: smzdm 上面k240s也有降价了...
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • Google Apps要收费 免费的午餐哪里找？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396318 引子：Google在12月6日宣布停止向小企业提供免费的Google Apps，关闭10用户免费的注册通道。今后，所有企业想使用Google Apps都必须付费。在Google Apps免费版终止后，Gmail服务一周 …
 * imtxc 论坛现在也好多广告啊...
<Ghiottone> Hello. sorry I'm a little off topic here, but I won't bother more than this message. I'm looking for and Android user from China that could help me with a quick test of my android app, I'm an android developer from Europe. Thanks
<xiaoy> Ghiottone, are you italian?
<Ghiottone> xiaoy, yes
<xiaoy> what do you want to test?
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 下一步就是architect
<alvin_rxg> Ghiottone: i need a iphone50. then i can test your app...
<Ghiottone> the App is an Android one
<alvin_rxg> is it on the market?
<Ghiottone> xiaoy, are you in China? I need someone from inside the great firewall to test my app from Google Play market
<Ghiottone> alvin_rxg, yes it is
<alvin_rxg> inside the gfw... ppl cannot access google play market
<Ghiottone> app is https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=it.pinenuts.rassegnastampa
<Ghiottone> alvin_rxg, oh I see. I can provide an alternative link to the APK
<freeflying> Ghiottone: fastnews? what is it for? something live flipboard?
<xiaoy> Ghiottone, maybe you should look for an alternative market for chinese users
<freeflying> Ghiottone: there are a bunch of similar apps in the stock, how do you differentiate yours from theirs?
<Ghiottone> freeflying, completely different. it is a very fast and simple news reader. flipboard is way too complex
<freeflying> Ghiottone: does yours support offline cache?
<Ghiottone> xiaoy, I will do for sure when I confirm that it works from inside the GFW and I add chinese newspapers
<Ghiottone> freeflying, no
<alvin_rxg> well, there's no comment from german
<xiaoy> coolapk works, check here: http://www.greatfirewallofchina.org/index.php?siteurl=www.coolapk.com%2F
<freeflying> Ghiottone: installable here
<Ghiottone> Link for the app is here, same version and signature from the Play store: http://67.222.130.16/FastNews-2.8.1.apk
<xiaoy> Ghiottone, you might be a good java developer, but not somuch a good network hacker XD
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 找你去玩？
<freeflying> Ghiottone: google tells me your app is compatible with all my devices
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 1月底吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 洗干净屁股 等着我
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 地址
<alvin_rxg> hannover
<freeflying> gebjgd: dirty, can you be more lower? lol
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 街道地址
<Ghiottone> xiaoy, lol! :) I bet a user is much better than a link checker. And I don't know enough from china to judge
<gebjgd> freeflying: XD
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: am papehof
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 。。。。。。。
<jusss> 一对好机油
<xiaoy> Ghiottone, well google play doesn't work in mainland China though...
<jusss> gebjgd: 你开始对爆菊感兴趣了，lol
<Ghiottone> freeflying, could you please install it and let me know if you can see the news? the app at start will try contacting some servers for the news and I need to know if they are reachable
<xiaoy> Ghiottone, i'm an android dev too, and i generally give apps in these kind of websites (like coolapk) or inside websites
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: ricklinger teich
<Ghiottone> also as the app is ad supported, I'd like to know if the ad shows app. It should be in the bottom part of the screen
<gebjgd> Ghiottone: trojaner?
<Ghiottone> gebjgd, not a trojan, app is on google play
<freeflying> Ghiottone: sorry to disappoint you
<freeflying> Ghiottone: without proxy, can't get any news
<onlylove> I think it's hard for China user to use a foreign app,if they have installed qihoo security
<Ghiottone> freeflying, I feared that. Would you be willing to test a modified one? I'm trying to setup a cdn that some told me is reachable from china
<onlylove> And the firewall is more strict to vpn than before
<Ghiottone> freeflying, what about the ad? is it there?
<xiaoy> onlylove, 我不觉得跟奇虎有关系。。。
<onlylove> xiaoy: 你可以试试，360很牛的
<Ghiottone> xiaoy, this is what I get from the test service: An error occured - please try again later. If the error continues to occur, please contact the webmaster
<onlylove> 只要360报警，哪个还敢用，特别是那些不明白的
<freeflying> Ghiottone: yep, without any problem, I got ads
<xiaoy> Ghiottone, you mean you're trying to access http://www.coolapk.com/, right?
<adam8157> roylez_: 乐乐 Dropbox的目录名是硬编码的?
<roylez_> adam8157: 好久不用了
<alvin_rxg> it'sssss aaaaa mmuuullllttiii lllaaaannnngggg version?
<adam8157> roylez_: ...
<roylez_> adam8157: 什么硬编码软编码的
<onlylove> 而且这个应用如果放在google play上的话，国内够呛能用吧
<adam8157> roylez_: 就是说只能Dropbox 不能dropbox
<onlylove> 目录名？硬编码？
<onlylove> 哦，大小写敏感
<Ghiottone> xiaoy, I used www.greatfirewallofchina.org to test one of my urls
<alvin_rxg> Title: Great Firewall of China (@ greatfirewallofchina.org)
<roylez_> adam8157: 或许吧lol
<adam8157> roylez_: nnnnd
<xiaoy> onlylove, 要不你们给GHIOTTONE建议在国内比较好的其它安卓引用程序的市场吧
<freeflying> Ghiottone: is it by design to only render the title of the news or anything missing?
<onlylove> 我没有安卓机器，不过，只能建议他用别的市场
<alvin_rxg> xiaoy: 服务都链接不上，换了市场又如何
<xiaoy> Ghiottone, you can also try to set a chinese html, socks proxy from your phone to test your app, the result would be about the same as being in China
<onlylove> 貌似国行的手机都不能用googleplay吧
<Ghiottone> freeflying, only news title and an image if present in the feed. then you swipe right for next newspaper
<xiaoy> alvin_rxg, 嗯。。。 那也是啊
<Ghiottone> xiaoy, how could I do that?
<onlylove> 连接服务器是个问题，用tor?
<onlylove> 总觉得这东西除了会翻墙的能用，其他人都没法用
<gebjgd> onlylove: 那国内的人怎么用android手机？
<freeflying> Ghiottone: no response with swipe
<xiaoy> Ghiottone, http://acer--uk.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/12638/~/setting-proxy-settings-in-android-3.2
<kk> xiaoy ⇪ t: Setting proxy settings in Android 3.2
<onlylove> gebjgd: 国内大都第三方市场或者root的吧
<gebjgd> onlylove: 真悲哀
<onlylove> gebjgd: 反正我同事的手机第一件事情就是root
<Ghiottone> xiaoy, yeah I know about proxies. But do you have one from inside china that I could use?
<xiaoy> Ghiottone, yep, like onlylove was saying in China 3th party markets often require root privilegies... for the proxy look at here http://www.xroxy.com/proxy-country-CN.htm
<kk> xiaoy 啥标题, ⇪ China Open Proxy List sorted by reliability column, descending
<adam8157> roylez_: 这个讨厌死了, 扔到隐藏目录里然后ln -s出来了...
<xiaoy> Ghiottone, i see you guys develop only news reader :)
<onlylove> xiaoy: 不是这么说的吧，第三方和root两码事吧
<Ghiottone> xiaoy, yeah mostly
<xiaoy> onlylove, 不好意思，我说多了。。。哈哈哈
<Ghiottone> xiaoy, thanks for the proxy list, will try it later!
<Ghiottone> freeflying, can you access country settings in the app?
<ofan> Ghiottone: setting up a cdn should solve the problem, and probably the easist way, i use cloudflare, which is available in china and free
<onlylove> 不过老外开发应用还考虑中国市场真不容易
<Ghiottone> ofan, that's what I'm trying to test, thanks! at the moment I use MaxCDN and it seems not to work. I'm trying cloudflare but it has some limitations
<onlylove> 我觉得这个应用应该在中国找新闻提供商
<xiaoy> Ghiottone, chinese market it's often tricky to enter in
<onlylove> 入乡随俗……Do as romans do……
<onlylove> 这不太好吧……
<freeflying> Ghiottone: accessable
<Ghiottone> freeflying, great. I've uploaded a new version that has feeds for Italy run through cloud flare http://67.222.130.16/FastNews-2.8.1.cf.apk
<Ghiottone> freeflying, could you test it by switching the country to italy? Thanks a lot!!
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: openra完成了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 哎。。。还是 Urb 吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你不腻啊
<freeflying> Ghiottone: with the version in play, switched to Italy, clicked on the feed title brought me to origin web page
<Ghiottone> freeflying, do you mean that after switching to italy you can see some content in the main screen?
<freeflying> Ghiottone: right
<Ghiottone> freeflying, and this with the version from play market? This is strage, both feeds should use same IP from MaxCDN although different url
<freeflying> Ghiottone: because some of website for US have been blocked
<freeflying> Ghiottone: does it make a little bit sense? :)
<Ghiottone> freeflying, I see. yes it does. But at least you should get the list of news items to show
<Ghiottone> freeflying, the news list is from the CDN, then you click and you go to the newspaper website
<Ghiottone> freeflying, only the second one should be blocked. could you confirm it is also for USA feeds?
<imtxc> bt 上传速度限制一下是不是能快点
<freeflying> Ghiottone: same result as the one in play
<jusss> imtxc: 从根目录下寻找一个文件是不是需要root权限？比如我要在整个硬盘上找一个叫encore.mp3的文件，怎么找？
<onlylove> 不能
<onlylove> 好像是需要，不然有个不能访问的提示
<imtxc> jusss: 恩.
<onlylove> 你可以自己试下
<imtxc> jusss: sudo
<jusss> onlylove: sudo find / -iname "encore.mp3"?
<onlylove> jusss: 不用sudo ,先复制个文件到根目录，然后 find / -name 文件名   试试
<fairywell28> ~~
<jusss> imtxc: find的 -iname和-name的区别是？
<onlylove> jusss: 不行就是需要
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯
<fairywell28> jusss, 最好是有root权限，因为有些目录对非root进不去
<jusss> fairywell28: 嗯
<fairywell28> jusss, man find 你看看 iname name 的区别
<jusss> fairywell28: 哦
<fairywell28> jusss, i 在unix下常常表示 case insensitive，就是大小写不敏感啦
<imtxc> jusss: man find -iname Like  -name,  but  the match is case insensitive.  For example, the patterns `fo*' and `F??' match the file names `Foo', `FOO', `foo', `fOo',
<imtxc>               etc.
<ofan> 要节约用水，尽量和女友一起洗澡--加菲猫
<jusss> imtxc: fairywell28 ,嗯
<Ghiottone> freeflying, so you can see the news list from NY Times at least?
<fairywell28> 太强大了，boss刚说完：要挑战我嘛。。那就让你看看神的力量。  结果我用一个远程魔法，秒杀了boss。。
<freeflying> Ghiottone: no, only can see it after switch to italy
<Ghiottone> freeflying, I see thanks. I'll try to setup a new test in a couple of minutes with cloud flare
<roylez_> ofan: 藕饭，加菲猫不可能说人话
<jusss> fairywell28: regular file是啥
<ofan> roylez_: 对，这是猫话
<fairywell28> jusss, 找本鸟哥的私房菜看看去
<fairywell28> jusss, 就是普通文件
<jusss> fairywell28: 哦
<onlylove> 常规文件
<jusss> onlylove: "in unix,everything is a file.Regular files are files that art not symlinks, directories,etc. that is files that contain real data,such as text ,binary files,etc."里面的etc是啥的缩写？
<onlylove> jusss: and so on 的意思
<onlylove> jusss: etcetera [it'setrз et-] 源于拉丁语
<onlylove> 　　① n.等等之人（或物），附加的人（或物）；加s：附加（或额外）的项目；零星杂物。或者分开写为et cetera
<onlylove> 　　②adv. 等等，以及其他等等（略作etc.或&c.）但得注意，人名后不宜用
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 有在ubuntu下刷机的么？ 山寨pad刷机，adb可以链接pad,fastboot devices出现问号，但是... http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396323 请教山寨pad刷机，adb可以链接pad,fastboot devices出现问号， 强行刷 recovery 会说已经刷进去了，见后边代码。 但重启后还是没的 recovery adb 和 fastboot  …
<Ghiottone> freeflying, could you test this one? http://67.222.130.16/FastNews-2.8.1.cf2.apk
<Ghiottone> freeflying, I setup that the news list for USA go through cloudflare. It should at least show NY Times news titles (first is Storms Blamed in 3 Deaths Head East)
<jusss> onlylove: 有人说"when you do ls -l if the first column of the file permissions is a -,then the file is a regular file" 这句话对吗
<onlylove> 这句话是对的，因为如果第一列是d的话那就是目录
<onlylove> jusss: 你可以多弄几个不一样的文件，包括目录，符号链接等等，ls -l看下
<jusss> onlylove: 如果是字符设备文件呢
<onlylove> 你可以去/dev底下看看啊
<jusss> onlylove: ls -l /dev/tty1 显示的是c
<onlylove> jusss: character
<onlylove> jusss: block
<onlylove> 字符文件和块文件
<onlylove> 如果你英文没问题的话，linux系统很好理解
<jusss> onlylove: man find -type c里面看到了
<Ghiottone> freeflying, you there?
<freeflying> Ghiottone: doesn't work
<jusss> onlylove: block special file,character special file,directory file, pipe file, regular file, symbolic link file,socket file and door, 它在里面把directory定义成了file,这个不是很理解
<onlylove> jusss: 对啊，你前几天不是还问了么？unix底下一切都可以看成文件
<mayli> oooooooooooooooooooo
<mayli> ww/me
<jusss> onlylove: 我知道有这句话，但是不是很理解，现在正在google中，
<onlylove> jusss: directory和character一样属于特殊文件
<Ghiottone> freeflying, well I guess that it is not enough, then
<Ghiottone> freeflying, thanks a lot for your help, you've been really nice
<Ghiottone> I'm now doing some tests with the proxy but it seems that both MaxCDN and Cloudflare urls are blocked
<Ghiottone> mmm and now they are working... this is really strange, could it be that they block based on content too?
<freeflying> Ghiottone: np
<xiaoy> Ghiottone, they block websites based on keywords
<jusss> onlylove: "a directory is just a file containing names of other files"
<onlylove> jusss: 就和mkv一样
<onlylove> jusss: 容器性质的东西
<freeflying> Ghiottone: gfw does has the capability to be triaged by keywords
<onlylove> jusss: 其实说和mkv一样并不合适
<jusss> onlylove: 那directory file 能删除不
<onlylove> jusss: 不能，除非你用了递归或者目录是空的
<Ghiottone> freeflying, xiaoy so it could work for chinese newspapers when I add them. Thanks a lot guys, I think I'm going to try porting the app
<Ghiottone> freeflying, xiaoy, ofan thanks a lot for your help
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 每年1月1日早上6点执行date命令，使用at命令怎么写？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396324 如题 统计信息: 发表于 由 dwangw — 2012-12-26 20:58
<onlylove> 看样子老外的应用做的差不多了
<jusss> onlylove: ls -l 第一个显示d的就是directory file？
<onlylove> jusss: 你以为呢
<imtxc> jusss: ...
<jusss> onlylove: 不是
<jusss> imtxc: 你能给个定义？
<imtxc> jusss: 我一般是 alias rm="rm -rf"
<jusss> onlylove: man ls 里面-d 并没有解释成directory file
<jusss> 我理解力好差。。。
<jusss> 各种概念，各种纠结
<imtxc> 奇怪,这两天BT下载总没上传速度了....
<onlylove> jusss: 你给个解释，反正除了目录没有文件第一行是d
<imtxc> jusss: 一定要纠结那个概念做什么呢
<maplebeats> imtxc: 你这样子alias居然还活着
<jusss> onlylove: so 那个d就代表directory file?
<imtxc> maplebeats: 我都想加 sudo 了.
<imtxc> jusss: ls -l 第一个字母是d,就是目录.
<jusss> imtxc: 搞清概念不好吗
<maplebeats> imtxc: 加上呀。。。早晚会死的
 * maplebeats 一个月总有那么几次，手贱
<imtxc> jusss: http://linux-wiki.cn/wiki/zh-hans/Ls
<kk> imtxc ⇪ t: Ls - Linux Wiki
<onlylove> jusss: 你先说，ls里面怎么解释的
<jusss> onlylove: ls里没解释，lol
<imtxc> maplebeats: 确实会不小心删错有时候.. 那你就 alias rm="rm -i"  吧
<onlylove> jusss: 没解释就不知道什么含义了是吧
<jusss> onlylove: 没解释，怎么理解含义。。。
<onlylove> jusss: vim会用吧
<jusss> onlylove: 这个是不是跟inode之类的有关
<jusss> onlylove: vim会用一点点
<onlylove> jusss: 我问你，vim里面为什么复制不用C
<jusss> onlylove: 不过我到现在也不知道vim的三种模式是啥。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 和模式没啥关系
<imtxc> jusss: 你一定要弄清楚文件 目录等的关系,那就得了解文件系统先..
<onlylove> jusss: 你可以理解为两种，一种是instert&replace另一种是命令状态
<jusss> imtxc: 嗯
<houge> 请教各位，如何在局域网中实现Windows 7挂载另一台Linux上的iso镜像文件（windows7上没有实体/虚拟光驱，硬盘大小有限）
<jusss> onlylove: 没在vim里复制过东西，vim一直被我用来编辑配置文件，复制之类的一直用gedit
<imtxc> houge: 你挂载的目的是为了拷贝里面的文件么
<onlylove> jusss: 没事，我和你说下，vim里面复制命令不是c，为什么，copy不是复制么
<jusss> onlylove: 因为用的是xterm,不是很清楚选中缓冲区和剪切板
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] c 被 change 占用了。
<onlylove> 你别说……
<imtxc> 哈,这个解释好, c  o  p 都被占了, 就剩下
<imtxc> y了
<jusss> onlylove: 我几乎没有在vim里用到过c。。。
<onlylove> 我在和他讲，目录文件的属性问题，他说因为ls没说d是什么意思，所以不理解
<onlylove> imtxc: 不是的
<imtxc> onlylove: 我瞎猜的...
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] yank 。
<jusss> onlylove: 我是不是应该找个讲解文件系统的文章读读
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 其实也是因为 c 已经被占了吧？
<onlylove> jusss: 你就不应该用Linux
<onlylove> 确实是因为c被占用了
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] jusss 需要的是经验。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 要多读文档。
<houge> imtxc: 为了安装里面的软件，因为win7的硬盘我只用了64G的SSD，空间太小。不过刚刚Twitter上朋友提醒我用映射驱动器的方式，我试试，谢谢主席
 * imtxc 主席?
<onlylove> UbuntuTalk: 你还让他读文档，这就是读文档读出来的问题
<houge> 我以为你是图拉鼎
<jusss> onlylove: ...
<imtxc> houge: 不敢乱说, 别人会杀我的.
<onlylove> UbuntuTalk: ls里面没解释d,然后不知道什么意思了
<houge> imtxc: 不好意思。
<imtxc> houge: 哈
<imtxc> houge: 你windows只要能挂载上linux其他的目录,挂在iso镜像还是一样的.
<onlylove> 想想什么命令的文档长，让他读哪个命令的手册页去
<onlylove> 最好找个三四百页的，累死他
<jusss> onlylove: 能不能把文件理解成变量，把directory file理解成指针？
<houge> imtxc: 好的，谢谢。
<onlylove> jusss: inode才是指针
<jusss> onlylove: inode不是符号表吗
<onlylove> jusss: 文件夹和文件都是变量，不过文件夹变量的内容是里面文件的文件名
<fairywell28> inode是一个 struct
<kk> 新 新立得和软件源 • 怎样把ubuntu的软件源设置为ipv6站点 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396325 如题，在选择下载服务器中没有ipv6站点的选项，要怎么设置？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wynhbh — 2012-12-26 21:48
<onlylove> 求你们先别和他说事实，
<onlylove> inode里面存放的是文件在磁盘上的存放位置
<jusss> onlylove: 好像明白了一点
<wangguohao1> ls
<onlylove> 我……将不明白了
<jusss> 符号表里不是也存放着变量在磁盘上的位置吗
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 怎么扯到符号表和变量了？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 不是所有的东西都可以类比的吧？
<onlylove> jusss: 你找计算机系的借本操作系统看吧
<jusss> directory file里面的内容是其它file name,我明白了一点
<onlylove> 不是所有的东西都可以类比实在是没办法
<jusss> onlylove: 哦
<fairywell28> inode 具体样子参见 linux/fs.h  -> struct inode
<fairywell28> jusss, onlylove 给你说的类比就是真理
<onlylove> jusss: 为什么我觉得你什么都懂好像又什么都不懂呢
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext2 直接来看图算了。
<kk> UbuntuTalk ⇪ ti: ext2 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 看看这里的那个结构示例图。
<jusss> onlylove: 因为我是小白。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 我不是计算机专业的你要我怎么给你解释操作系统和编译原理，还有，你不是有学C么
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 你把 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext2#ext2_data_structures 下面的三段看懂就行了。
<lenovo> fairywe1128 vpn+tor翻墙安全性好吗， irc中检测ip在变动啊
<fairywell28> lenovo, 我不翻墙的。。
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯，
<lenovo> fairywe1128 你在卖萌   //hoho
<abine1> Openelec系统里面的皮肤最好不要安装
<abine1> 皮肤插件安装完了以后
<abine1> 无法更换了
<abine1> 明显是个流氓插件来的
<abine1> 无法恢复到原来系统自带的皮肤主题了
<gfrog> enius
<jusss> onlylove: 那/下面的directory是不是也是directory file? mnt usr etc等等都是directroy file?
<gfrog> jusss: 竟然还纠结目录呢。。
<nopcall> github的免费项目上限不是10个么？？
<maplebeats> nopcall: 有数目上限？
<nopcall> maplebeats: 啊？ 我一直以为是10个。。
<jusss> gfrog: 不理解...
<nopcall> maplebeats: 上次不记得在哪看的说10个免费项目 每个300M空间。。
<maplebeats> nopcall: 开源的都是可以吧。。。只要300M好像是死的
 * maplebeats 还好我有两年VIP。。。:)
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 你怎么弄得两年vip？
<gfrog> maplebeats: nopcall fork别人的repo不占地方的。
 * adam8157 私有repo都是扔dropbox的
<onlylove> jusss: 你以为呢
<gfrog> maplebeats: nopcall 所以自己创建repo的话，找个小号init，然后自己fork，可以规避300M限制哦
<cleamoon> gfrog, 聪明
<maplebeats> adam8157:good idea
<nopcall> For best performance, we recommend repositories be kept under 1GB each...
<maplebeats> cleamoon: edu vip
<nopcall> 没找到300M的限制说明。。就看到这个呢。
 * adam8157 afk
<sou_1> sourceforge
<jusss> onlylove: 是
<mntcdrom> 是什么
<jusss> onlylove: 那/ 能理解成一个directory file吗
<jusss> 我以为mnt usr home之类的也是directory file
<jusss> onlylove: so 我理解错了？
<onlylove> jusss: 都是啊
<onlylove> unix是单树目录结构
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 谁知道现在的12.04 LTS里面管理服务的services-admin去哪里了吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396329 以前用来配置系统服务启动的，现在找不到了。现在桌面版在哪配置像samba和ssh等等服务启动的界面？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 win98a — 2012-12-26 22:33
<imtxc> nopcall: gfrog github么?开源项目没有大小限制的
<imtxc> 到了300M 继续申请增加空间就可以了.
<houge> 为什么不用gitcafe
<imtxc> nopcall: 所以数目和大小都是没有限制的.
<onlylove> jusss: 有些东西你不要死扣字眼，你要知道这东西是人设计的，你只要理解了设计思路，那一切就都明白了
<nopcall> imtxc: 哈。多谢指教了 我一直以为上限10个。。不记得从哪看的来着
<imtxc> nopcall: 只要是开源的,你就放心加
 * imtxc NND evernode越來越慢了
<jusss> onlylove: / mnt usr home etc都是directory flle, ~/Music/encore.mp3 这个encore.mp3是regular file，这么理解对吗
<imtxc> evernote
<onlylove> jusss: 本来就这样
<mntcdrom> gitcafe是什么
<pityonline> mntcdrom: 国内的一个类似 github 的代码托管服务网站
<mntcdrom> 好用吗
<mntcdrom> 网址是什么
<imtxc> mntcdrom: 国产github, 和github一样用.
<imtxc> mntcdrom: gitcafe.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* GitCafe - Share a cup of Open Source (@ gitcafe.com)
<kk> 新 Python/Php/Perl • 求教：php 中用 file_get_contents() 提交 xml 请求？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396330 我在做一个小 app 可以同步 youtube 的评论。在 google API 的官网说明上，添加 youtube 评论需要提交如下样例的请求： Quote: POST /feeds/api/videos/ VIDEO_ID /comments HTTP/1.1 Host: gdata.youtube.com Content- …
<widon> gdb可以不打断点中断正在运行的程序不
<widon> ddd调试器怎么长得那么丑
<yunfan> pityonline: 小心点
<pityonline> yunfan: 老大哥在看着我？
<yunfan> pityonline: 在国内的服务都要慎用 倒不是说他们主动要搞你 而是老大哥要搞你的时候 他们得被迫配合
<pityonline> yunfan: 哦，gitcafe 只是代码托管而已
<pityonline> yunfan: 能放在公开的平台上的代码也都是可以完全公开的
<yunfan> pityonline: 小心点比较好
<sadhen> 好像还有一个叫集盒的代码托管服务
<pityonline> yunfan: 嗯，还是要看自己的行为了
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] geakit 。
<onlylove> 主要是不知道哪天就突然没了或者被加入什么后门
<jusss> 怎么关闭第二个X呀？忘记指令是啥了
<onlylove> 从来没开过……
<jusss> 今天闲着没事开了两个X.一个fvwm.一个metacity现在想把第二个X关了，以前记着咋怎么关，现在忘了
<onlylove> 靠……有wiki或者blog没
<onlylove> 以后都记下来
<onlylove> ee和主席都不在，蛋蛋也不在，你等明天问问吧
<onlylove> 或者你用pstree看看进程
<onlylove> 直接给个kill信号
<Favorinfo> kill只能id 不能直接程序名的么
<onlylove> 你这俩程序一样的名啊
<onlylove> 你要killall可就都弄死了
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯，好吧，只能都killall了
<houge> yunfan: 我觉得没有必要那么小心，因为你再小心也无法逃脱老大哥的眼睛。除非你不上网，不打电话，不发短信，不用现代通讯工具。
<houge> 国内代码托管，首推gitcafe
<benboyhtl> 晚上好，第一次使用irc，介绍一些好的中文频道
<fairywell28> 目前个人做桌面用，哪个发行版最好？ubuntu mint mageia 还是什么？
<mntcdrom> 我也不知道，看个人使用习惯、
<Favorinfo> 话说 国内使用irc的  除了ubuntu-cn就没有其他的了么
<mntcdrom> 你现在用~的是什么
<mntcdrom> kde-CN
<Favorinfo> 但是 自己不太使用kde的说
<mntcdrom> 你现在用的是什么系统
<Favorinfo> 话说 主要是第一次使用kde的时候 闹出很大的笑话  而且 最终连个基本的设置都没有弄好  后来才转型的gnome
<Favorinfo> 不过 话说 gnome也是系统默认的说 ...   fedora
<fairywell28> 我现在用的 winxp + fedora14+ ubuntu12.04
<Favorinfo> 额  好吧  看来fairywell28也是在各大irc中切换的说
<Favorinfo> 不过 话说 中文的irc 好像都不太怎么活跃啊
<mntcdrom> fairywell28: 你太厉害了 ， 我只用slackware
<Favorinfo> google了一下irc  结果发现榜首的 都是各大linux发行版本
<Favorinfo> 然后再加-cn   诶  这个 irc  在国内还真是不怎么待见啊
<Favorinfo> fairywell28:   所以说 有个时候 真是佩服  毕竟  好像光是ubuntu和fedora的某些命令就不一样吧
<fairywell28> slackware。。  好遥远了。。
<fairywell28> 现在好用不？
<fairywell28> Favorinfo, 各个发行版90%都是相同的
<mntcdrom> 没有什么问题，习惯了
<mntcdrom> 可能arch不同吧
<vmlinz> 这个
<vmlinz> 用什么版本看个人取向了。。。呵呵
<Favorinfo> fairywell28:  基本的肯定是相同的不
<Favorinfo> fairywell28:  有些还是有些差异的
<Favorinfo> fairywell28:  就比如说  fedora中 常用的是使用yum   而ubuntu是使用apt-get吧
<Favorinfo> mntcdrom:   感觉 arch也就定制了点   不过  还真是没用过
<Favorinfo> 准备在qemu中使用arch看看  嘿嘿
<vmlinz> 我喜欢开箱即用的
<fairywell28> Favorinfo, 你和几年前我一样，我折腾了不下20个发行版把
<Favorinfo> 呵呵  这个还真是个人喜好了吧
<fairywell28> 现在也是喜欢开箱就用
<Favorinfo> 好吧  趁着自己还年轻  肯定要捣鼓一下不
<Favorinfo> 等以后自己心都老了  就没有这势头了
<vmlinz> 本来最喜欢gentoo，觉得这个是完美主义和控制狂的最爱。。。
<jusss> mntcdrom: 我也想用slackware
<fairywell28> 年青应该去飙车
<vmlinz> 但是笔记本硬盘受不了了。。。
<Favorinfo> 额  这个
<Favorinfo> 好吧  我是个比较传统的孩子  好吧
<vmlinz> gentoo再打点折，就到了arch
<Favorinfo> 这个高危险性的行为  已经经不起我这小心脏倒腾了
<fairywell28> 我打折到了ubuntu
<vmlinz> 再折就到debian了
<Favorinfo> 呵呵  gentoo里面的特色是什么
<vmlinz> 完全自己编译。。。
<Favorinfo> 容易上手么  准备试试的说
<jusss> 据说slackware啥都要自己配置，就...
<Favorinfo> 额额  好吧
<vmlinz> 如果stage1开始，ramdisk都要自己准备。。。
<Favorinfo> 这个 还是等着之际考试完之后 再去倒腾吧
<vmlinz> 现在好像都不支持stage1开始了
<Favorinfo> 毕竟 只有不到十天的时间了  虽然现在心里面已经是怀着考不上的心态了
<Favorinfo> 不是吧
<vmlinz> 研究生？
<Favorinfo> 不过  想当初 自己倒腾fedora的安装的时候 也是废了老大力气的
<Favorinfo> 结果  最终只是需要在安装初始的时候  写上一句简单的命令多久OK 了
<Favorinfo> 那时候才发现command的魅力
<mntcdrom> jusss: 你可以用试试，挺好的，方便
<vmlinz> 我当时把机器开着编译gentoo的kde，睡觉起来都没好。。。
<Favorinfo> vmlinz:   是啊
<Favorinfo> vmlinz:   没办法   我们学校 我们这专业 太不给力了
<jusss> mntcdrom: 我是小白，没装过系统
<Favorinfo> 好吧    得么承认 我第一次使用使用kde就出错了
<Favorinfo> 然后  后来都是没怎么待见那玩意....
<Favorinfo> 结果 后来还吧kmod当成了kde modulate  哈哈  被笑了一天
<vmlinz> 呵呵
<jusss> 感觉显卡驱动 各种驱动 Xorg之类的安装一定会让我很纠结
<Favorinfo> 现在想想 都有点.....
<mntcdrom> 很方便的，用slackpkg命令升级
<jusss> 不敢装系统...
<vmlinz> 看包版本的话，好像slackware比较保守
<Favorinfo> 你还别说驱动了  不记得是那个安装驱动了  结果在用akmod安装了之后 感觉nvidia的界面不爽  结果又在官网上下了相应的run   结果 华丽丽的重装了系统
<vmlinz> distrowatch前20我唯一没有试过slack
<jusss> 只装过深度的xp
<Favorinfo> 现在想想   诶...   大概 还真是那时候心态好了 还弄了两天
<jusss> ghost盘
<Favorinfo> 现在感觉  xp什么的  都已经没几个人用了吧
<jusss> 现在貌似都win7
<mntcdrom> jusss: slackware是用KDE桌面的
<vmlinz> slack对kde友好些。。。
<jusss> mntcdrom: 我其实喜欢X+fvwm
<Favorinfo> 主要是  可能是快捷键用惯了  而xp是要安装软件  所以 后来就狠狠的鄙视了下  之后又赶新潮  玩了win8  发现不是那玩意最好还是安装在触屏的板子上才是正途......
<vmlinz> 怪不得，gtk版本都没到3.。
<jusss> mntcdrom: 不想装de dm
<Favorinfo> 现在 有个时候发现装系统神马的  刚开始的时候 还有点意思   现在 真是不待见那玩意了
<mntcdrom> fvwm也有
<Favorinfo> 亲 弱弱的问一句  de  dm是什么
<Favorinfo> gtk？
<jusss> 桌面环境 桌面管理器
<Favorinfo> 呵呵
<fairywell28> jusss, 这会变得好强了啊
<fairywell28> jusss, 加油
<Favorinfo> 好了  该睡了   不然明天起不来  还要自习呢   晚安.....
<Favorinfo> 最后的十天 得要奋起了 .....
<Favorinfo> good  night
<jusss> fairywell28: 用X + fvwm，用了4个多月了
<mntcdrom> de dm真的是知是什么
<fairywell28> jusss, 你这会的知识储备很丰富啊
<jusss> gnome自带的metacity也不错
<mntcdrom> fvwn是不是很难用呀
<jusss> fairywell28: 我还是小白....
<jusss> mntcdrom: 不难用
<fairywell28> http://somefuture.iteye.com/blog/1743768 哪位帮我下个这个?
<kk> fairywell28 啥标题, ⇪ 豆瓣网笔试题，我就不发音了，等 - 经过一个过程，然后成为自己 - ITeye技术网站
<mntcdrom> 我现在用wmaker
<jusss> 一直想尝试awesome
<jusss> 不过这只是个想法....
<jusss> 比较懒
<mntcdrom> 好了我要睡觉了，下回再谈
<jusss> 我也睡觉去吧，
<jusss> 各位晚安
<vmlinz> 晚安
<iceblue> speak en ro chinese?
<iceblue> or
<iceblue> 可以讲咱们中国文，哈哈
<iceblue> 有没有了解lubuntu的人，联系我，我的EMAIL hbyyan@163.com
<^{^> Hi all
<kk> ^{^, 好.. .  ㍙ 
<savr> hi anyone awake?
<savr> we are thinking of opening an office near Hong Kong
<savr> anyone know of any underground hong kong internet service?
<savr> worse case with LOS we can make our own wireless network
<savr> is this illegal btw/
<ofan> wow
<ofan> is it a porn site?
<gebjgd> babychu: .......
<gebjgd> babychu: babiechu?
<ofan> gebjgd: yo
<gebjgd> ofan: 那个女孩 还记得么
<savr> ofan: LOS == line of sight
<savr> btw == by the way
<ofan> gebjgd: which one
<savr> nothing to do with porn
<ofan> savr: my bad, i thought it was 'this is'
<savr> we just don't want to deal with china's crazy latency at times
<babychu> english channel? lol
<gebjgd> babychu: 好久不见
<babychu> 多久了
<babychu> 哈哈
<babychu> 😄
<gebjgd> babychu: 第一次来这里的时候2008年见到你
<gebjgd> babychu: 现在是2012年年底
<babychu> 哈哈 现在我都两个儿子的爹了
<babychu> 哈哈哈
<babychu> 好久没用都不会chat了
<babychu> 晕 我来了都没人说话了 我撤了  拜拜
<savr> mandarin or cantonese
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 干嘛呢？
<kk>  06:01
#ubuntu-cn 2012-12-27
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 『难题』PDF文件版本降级 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396343 怎么把1.4以上版本的PDF文件降级为1.3？UBUNTU中CUPS-PDF和LibreOffice生成的都是1.4版本。 因为我的打印机用U盘脱机打印只能识别1.3版PDF。 统计信息: 发表于 由 firstday — 2012-12-27 8:16
<imtxc> 早.
<MeaCulpa> 早
<YuKunYi> 早
 * imtxc 节前综合征又来了.
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 请问怎样从windows xp远程登录到ubuntu12.10的桌面 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396345 第一次接触ubuntu，不想整天的钻到机房里面，想在办公室远程登录到ubuntu的桌面，可是不知道怎么弄？请教各位高手！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 yhp050 — 2012-12-27 9:04
<Guest67392> 都没有来上班啊
<YuKunYi> vnu
<YuKunYi> vnc
<qwert> :-D
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> Telsa的忌日又要到了
<MeaCulpa> 超级偶像级Geek
<hamo> adam8157: 蛋蛋壕
<adam8157> hamo: ...
<imtxc> hamo: 蝌蚪君壕
<hamo> imtxc: ...
 * adam8157  哈哈哈 这推 "正是因为推特一天来疯狂的自爆，地球才没有毁灭，仁慈的上帝，不忍心让恐龙灭绝两次 "
<hamo> roylez_: 尾席你肥来啦
<hamo> adam8157: 没懂...
<adam8157> hamo: 堪忧
<kk> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • qemu uboot 问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396347 请教如何在qemu下调试x86的uboot 统计信息: 发表于 由 thwack324 — 2012-12-27 9:46
<hamo> adam8157: 推上发生了什么，是说个大妹纸爆素颜么？
<adam8157> hamo: 这是说21号
<onlylove> http://pibow.com/
<kk> onlylove 啥标题, ⇪ Pibow
<onlylove> Raspberry 的盒子
<hamo> adam8157: 21号怎么了？
<onlylove> 要13欧……加运费21
<adam8157> hamo: 世界末日啊....
<hamo> adam8157: 哎，堪忧
<imtxc> adam8157: 本子到了没
<freeflying> x86上搞uboot
<freeflying> 好有才啊
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 林青霞吧
<adam8157> imtxc: 还在ems... 运气好今天就到手了
<freeflying> adam8157: 海淘了啥本本啊
<adam8157> freeflying: x230
<adam8157> freeflying: 穷啊, 只能海淘
<imtxc> adam8157: 到时晒晒开箱 lol
<hamo> adam8157: 壕莫装
<adam8157> imtxc: 没有相机啊
 * adam8157 就赞助相机
<imtxc> |||
<imtxc> onlylove: 这个盒子挺有意思
<imtxc> onlylove: 跟一副扑克牌似的
<onlylove> imtxc: 挺贵的
<freeflying> adam8157: 加上运费算下来多少了
<imtxc> onlylove: 12.95 确实贵 rasp 才25$
<onlylove> imtxc: 淘宝还没卖的
<adam8157> freeflying: 还没到手 不知道关税的情况, 不算关税的话, 我走的特快线, 加运费4650
<adam8157> freeflying: 国内行货8K+ 还没有IPS屏幕, 水货6K
<imtxc> onlylove: 现货一般不会友,弄回来再卖不出去就亏了.
<adam8157> freeflying: 美行可以花钱有保修, 水货不可以
<freeflying> adam8157: 这确实便宜啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 是啊...
<imtxc> 联想在米国也算是良心企业了...
<imtxc> 干嘛在国内这么黑..
<MeaCulpa> 在那边不得不良心啊
<MeaCulpa> 在这里没人管干嘛不黑
<onlylove> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.1.zJlecl&id=16284734532
<kk> onlylove 啥标题, ⇪ 英国产 树莓派 Raspberry pi Rev2.0 主板512MB + E02-1000E 外壳-淘宝网
<onlylove> 这个连PI带壳子才不到400
<if_else> 各位兄台，可有什么命令，可以判断是分区，还是磁盘的？
<imtxc> onlylove: 最下面那两张图奇葩
<imtxc> if_else: 什么意思呢
<if_else> imtxc: 兄，有的虚拟机是直接安装在裸盘上面的，virsh dumpxml 解析出来的 disk 是个disk
<onlylove> 我突然觉得老外好有钱
<if_else> imtxc: 我要把这个disk 放到一个逻辑卷中，但是如果是裸盘，需要分区后才能放进去的
<if_else> 所以，需要用命令判断一下，虚拟机的磁盘是，宿主机上面的分区，还是裸盘的
<imtxc> 这个不懂... 试试 di -a? if_else
<onlylove> 这个不懂……
<imtxc> onlylove: 那种透明的盒子 会结实么.
<onlylove> imtxc: 不知道啊，不会太不结实吧，有机玻璃的吧
<imtxc> 可惜没多余的显示器 不然也买个
<onlylove> 可以不用显示器么
<freeflying> adam8157: 美国买w系列大概多少米
<if_else> imtxc: 兄，redhat 系，木有这个，而且，服务器都很旧了
<onlylove> 当server用了
<adam8157> freeflying: 没注意, 可以去官网看看, w肯定便宜些吧
<onlylove> 能不能直接tar加上p打包直接还原算了
<defy> adam8157, redhat的kickstart好用吗？
<adam8157> defy: 没用过
<onlylove> 好用不好用不知道，反正能用
<defy> onlylove, 你用吗？
<imtxc> onlylove: 算上 sd卡 什么的,也不便宜了..
<onlylove> defy: 我不用……因为我用deb
<defy> onlylove, 用fai吗？
<imtxc> deb++
<onlylove> imtxc: SD不贵啊
<onlylove> defy: fai是什么？
<defy> onlylove, deb是debian吗？是吗？
<onlylove> defy: 是啊，debian貌似不能用kickstart，不过据说ubuntu可以
<defy> onlylove, fai是debian的一个批量网路安装的东东
<MeaCulpa> 支付宝现在不错么，干脆包了个shell
<onlylove> defy: 我根本就不用批量安装的东西……我没那么多机器
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 恩,花钱越来越方便了.
<defy> onlylove, 嗯嗯，哭了，我需要啊
<onlylove> defy: 没什么的 ，找个能用的，看看文档，然后照着模板文件修改下，很简单的
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 但那语法有点奔放，bash解释，函数是POSIX格式但是()前面没空格
<MeaCulpa> !/bin/bash
<MeaCulpa> 武断的认为用户的bash一定在bin/
<MeaCulpa> 不过估计所有linux都在bin下有link
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 作者像是VIM党，行宽度是vim调整的，句号后面有两个空格~
<imtxc> .... MeaCulpa 我瞅瞅?
<Gavin_v> Mornig, guys ~
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 自己去下载
<onlylove> http://qq.ip138.com/hl.asp?from=EUR&to=CNY&q=21
<kk> onlylove 啥标题, ⇪ 实时汇率查询换算 在线世界各国货币转换
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 一水的Chinglish, 挺可爱的
<imtxc> /////
<onlylove> 买个树莓要300多，一个壳子又要170
<Gavin_v> what the hell?
<onlylove> 这不划算啊
<Gavin_v> r u guys speaking chinese?
<onlylove> Gavin_v:  Then what's your question?
<Gavin_v> Jesus Christ
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: http://bpaste.net/show/66674/
<Gavin_v> onlylove, question?
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 写的还是很干净的
<onlylove> Gavin_v: this is a Chinese channel, ofcourse we speak Chinese
<Gavin_v> Got it ~
<iyzsong> o.o
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • zsh如何在不同的参数位置有区别的补全？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396349 zsh如何在不同的参数位置有区别的补全？ 比如我有命令 commnd pos1 pos2 我如何在pos1补文件在pos2补用户名 统计信息: 发表于 由 newbie_ubuntu — 2012-12-27 10:09
<Gavin_v> wow, you guys use zsh
<Gavin_v> i am only good at bash shell
<MeaCulpa> Gavin_v: If you are good at bash then you are good at most Bourne line shells
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: ...没查md5之类就解压缩了...
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 估计也没人弄假的....
<MeaCulpa> en
<cfy> imtxc: 造假，貌似md5也顶不住了。
<imtxc> cfy: 反正我一般不看马大
<imtxc> md5
<cfy> imtxc: 嗯
<onlylove> md5顶不住还有sha1
<sou_> 哈哈 王晓云 全办挺了
<onlylove> 王小云……
<onlylove> 真不知到这些搞数学的整天研究什么
<onlylove> 我在想，淘宝一个rasp的盒子才30，pibow那个要170
<imtxc> onlylove: 应该是外国人不差钱,买rasp不是为了便宜,而是为了好玩
<onlylove> imtxc: 不过我觉得那个彩色的确实很好啊，可惜国内没有，有的话应该不至于那么贵
<onlylove> imtxc: 我是看人收集8086处理器的时候看到的那个pibow的盒子
<imtxc> onlylove: 自己做
<onlylove> imtxc: 这想法不错
<onlylove> imtxc: 反正人外观都有了，自己照着仿个就是
<imtxc> onlylove: 对啊 自己想办法弄个盒子就好了,花那冤枉钱呢
<onlylove> http://demin.ws/blog/english/2012/12/24/my-i8080-collection/
<kk> onlylove 啥标题, ⇪ My collection of Intel 8080 microprocessors
<onlylove> imtxc: 其实我觉得不冤枉，就是有点小贵
<imtxc> onlylove: 这家伙能收集这么多处理器  一定是有钱人
<onlylove> imtxc: 老外了……而且是8086的，你现在买8086要不了多少钱吧
<imtxc> onlylove: 他肯定是在刚出来的时候买的吧
<onlylove> imtxc: 应该是，但是用不了买那么多
<onlylove> imtxc: 就像做手机开发的，不一定要各种手机都卖一种
<imtxc> ,...
<hamo> adam8157: 帽子借我用用
<adam8157> hamo: 你要干啥
<hamo> adam8157: 用用啊
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 求教efax-gtk http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396353 这两天刚装了ubunt 12在 thinkpad x200上 ，主要是用于办公，现在装了传真 efax-gtk，打开程序后在窗口左下角显示 未激活 ，而且也不能发传真，当然也不能自动接收传真了 ，因为没有用过ubuntu系统，特 …
<jusss> 谁能帮下个字幕文件呀，射手网上一下载就提示403 forbidden
<fairywell28> 一个小问题：求2个字符串集合 比如{abc, cde, hello, hahaha} {kk, imtxc, hello, abc, lol} 的交集，怎么做比较好？
<imtxc> fairywell28: 他们之间有什么可比性呢?
<fairywell28> imtxc, 有很多这样本质的问题
<fairywell28> imtxc, 比如计算文档相似度
<jusss> fairywell28: 用C?
<imtxc> jusss: 这跟用什么到没有关系吧.
<fairywell28> 嗯
<fairywell28> 用c也可以
 * adam8157 哈希
<fairywell28> adam8157, hash是常用法，但是你怎么处理冲突，保证错误率收敛到一个很小的指?
<fairywell28> adam8157, 你说了一个可行的办法了，谢谢
<fairywell28> 我说一个方法把，就是为每个集合的每个字符串简历一颗trie树，然后比较2个集合的树中，同构的树的个数，就是所求，不过这样做好像有些overkill
<adam8157> fairywell28: 冲突... 只好再比较确认一次了.  直接用麻烦的哈希算法效率就会差很多
<adam8157> fairywell28: 这, 略慢吧
<fairywell28> 比较直白的方法应该是对2个集合作字典序排序，然后，双指针前进，做 strcmp 就可以了
<fairywell28> 但是我没自己实现过，也不知道有哪些好方法，所以问问大家
<adam8157> fairywell28: 比较同构 和 直接比较字符串  的效率差不多
<fairywell28> adam8157, 当然是strcmp效率高
<jackwgm> ?
<adam8157> fairywell28: 你真是学院派...
<jusss> 找字幕真恶心
<jackwgm> q
<fairywell28> adam8157, 想起我以前做的一个工程，类似的问题就是用awk放一个集合到词典，然后另外一个集合在该词典中查找就可以了，效率还可以
<fairywell28> adam8157, 但是处理这类问题最好的方案是。。？  哪位有经验吗？
<adam8157> fairywell28: 咱工作中都是简单粗暴的, 不晓得最佳实现, 都是懒得想直接先hash后去重
<kk> 新 华北校区 • 天津劳动经济学校前来报到 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396354 前几天刚看到这个系统！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ezuoquan — 2012-12-27 11:24
<huntxu> ofan: .
<root__> hhi
<root__> anyone here
<huntxu> hamo: 喲
<huntxu> gfrog: 喲
<huntxu> roylez: 喲
<huntxu> adam8157: 喲
<huntxu> 淡淡破壞了隊形
<root__> just texting
<hamo> huntxu: 胡胡
<root__> nothing
<root__> sorry
<imtxc> huntxu: 切开闹
<oneIeaf> huntxu:
<huntxu> imtxc: 壕乃要請大家吃切糕
<palomino|working> !!!!!
<palomino|working> 太壕了
<imtxc> .......
<oneIeaf> imtxc:
<oneIeaf> 茄克闹
<oneIeaf> 煎饼果子来一套！！！！！！
<wiiw> vim 按2下 c-o 是什么作用?
<imtxc> wiiw: 就打开文件呗
<wiiw> imtxc: 不是
<imtxc> wiiw: 那是?
<wiiw> imtxc: 以前有效果,现在没效果了,记得是返回上次关闭vim的光标位置
<imtxc> wiiw: 对啊,就是把你上次关闭的文件再打开啊
<wiiw> imtxc: 而且光标位置也是最后的位置
<imtxc> wiiw: .
<imtxc> wiiw: 其实你可以试试一直按 C-o
<wiiw> imtxc: c-o不能打开最后关闭的文件的吧?
<imtxc> wiiw: 我的意思是多按几次
<wiiw> imtxc: 哦
<wiiw> imtxc: 但这个功能要如何打开? 我现在关闭vim后,这个功能没了
<imtxc> wiiw: 是不是你装了其它插件冲突了?
<wiiw> imtxc: 哦 有可能,我查查
<imtxc> wiiw: :help jumplist
<wiiw> imtxc: thank you
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 安装kde后登陆界面变了,想改回来 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396358 本着生命在于xxoo电脑在于折腾的原则,闲着没事给自己的ubuntu12.04安装了kde桌面环境,安装代码是sudo apt-get install kbuntu-desktop.安装后重启进入unity,注销的后登录界面变成了kdm的.我尝试了sudo dpkg-reconfigu …
<gfrog> huntxu: 帅胡
<shellex> 好困
 * adam8157 ems快给我送本子!!
<onlylove> 蛋蛋壕买的什么本子
<adam8157> onlylove: 别乱叫, 下次杀无赦
<adam8157> onlylove: x230
<onlylove> adam8157: 果然有米人
<onlylove> 两万钱啊
<adam8157> onlylove: 行货8K 海淘5K
<onlylove> adam8157: 低配的啊……
<adam8157> onlylove: 怎么说也不是低配啊
<adam8157> onlylove: 低配是230i
<onlylove> adam8157: 还以为你买的这个
<onlylove> http://detail.zol.com.cn/notebook/index335643.shtml
<kk> onlylove 啥标题, ⇪ 【联想ThinkPad X230 2320A37】报价_参数_图片_论坛_联想ThinkPad X230 A37笔记本电脑报价-ZOL中关村在线
<adam8157> 卖了我都不够买这个
<onlylove> 我想弄个acer aspire s7 可惜没钱
<onlylove> 那个11的看起来不错
<onlylove> 所以只能等有钱了再买那时候的东西，
<onlylove> adam8157: 怎么没买X1
<adam8157> onlylove: 没钱
<oneIeaf> 寂寞了
<oneIeaf> 求人来陪
<wiiw> 终端按回车没有换行,感觉\n被吃掉了,咋办?
<onlylove> oneIeaf: 寂寞有啥，抓狂才要命
<oneIeaf> 。。。。
<wiiw> 感觉是回显没了,输入ls,感觉像在输密码
<gfrog> adam8157: 求围观
<adam8157> gfrog: 没到呢
 * gfrog 当当赶快给我送硬盘！！
<adam8157> gfrog: 在北京ems呢
<jusss> wiiw: 输密码？
<gfrog> adam8157: 打电话自提
<adam8157> gfrog: 嗯 准备打呢
<wiiw> jusss: 当运行玩 ./aa 后, aa已经退出, 但终端的回显功能没了
<wiiw> jusss: 说明./aa 把回显关了
<jusss> wiiw: 不懂。。。
<jusss> wiiw: 选中缓冲区和剪切板，任何系统都有吗
<wiiw>  strace 可以跟踪关闭回显的指令吗?
 * microcai hi !! QQ群和  IRC 打通了 ！
<fairywell28> ?
 * microcai QQ群和 IRC 被我成功打通了
<fairywell28> microcai, 。。
<wiiw> microcai: 发个消息试试
<jiero> microcai: 怎么搞的？
 * microcai 加到 #avplayer 可靠
 * microcai 加到 #avplayer 测试一下
<jiero> microcai: 你截取了 qq服务器？
<wiiw> microcai: 用的是哪个qq库
<jiero> bot？
<microcai> yeah
<wiiw> microcai: 用的是哪个qq库
<microcai> wiiw:  自己写的
<wiiw> microcai: 牛
<palomino|working> #avplayer =_=
<microcai> wiiw: 借用了 pidgin-lwqq 的代码
<fairywell28> 怎么用
<wiiw> microcai: 哦
<microcai> fairywell28: 你先加到 #avplayer 感受一下
<wiiw> microcai: av 不妥吧
<microcai> wiiw: 妥妥的
<fairywell28> /
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 关于Ubuntu12.04里ipv6的global地址有多个的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396359 我的系统是Ubuntu12.04，在做一个跟IPv6相关的项目，但是好像Ubuntu12.04下IPv6的global地址有两个，我的接口状况如下（eth1接了无线网）： root@ubuntu:~/PMIPv6 Lab/MN/Release# ifconfig eth0 …
<gfrog> adam8157: roylez_ 跟C-w对应的按键是啥？ 就是向后删除到分隔符的快捷键。
<adam8157> gfrog: 对应的?
<microcai> 哇娃娃
<adam8157> dF空格么...
<gfrog> adam8157: 啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 没在vi里
<gfrog> adam8157: shell
<adam8157> gfrog: 就这一个吧
<adam8157> gfrog: 向前是alt d
<gfrog> adam8157: shell里M-d是向后删一个word
<zer4tul_> gfrog: C-w对应的就是M-d吧，功能上来说
<zer4tul_> gfrog: C-w不也是按单词来算的么？
<fairywell28> 是的
<gfrog> zer4tul_: M-d 对应的是M-backspace
<gfrog> zer4tul: 他俩分隔符不一样
<microcai> hi
<kk> microcai, 好.. .  ㍥ 
<microcai> 感觉应该直接挂到这个 irc 的 ，呵呵 :D
<fairywell28> 是的
<fairywell28> microcai, 你真是个奇葩，做了很多人想做没做的事
<microcai> fairywell28:  链接 QQ 群和 irc 是好几年前我就想做的
<microcai> fairywell28: 那个时候编码功力不行，做不了
<wiiw> microcai: 我也要学习 pidgin-lwqq
<microcai> wiiw: 免了
<microcai> wiiw: 那代码看的我吐死了
<wiiw> microcai: 你有现成的 so吗 ,可用的,我想自己写个qqbot
<microcai> wiiw: 是个代码质量和可读性的反面教材
<microcai> wiiw: qqbot  下面的 libwebqq
<wiiw> microcai: 用 gg=G 排版
<microcai> wiiw: qqbot 下的 libwebqq 是独立的，你可以拿出去用
<fairywell28> microcai, 不错啊，牛人啊，加油
<microcai> wiiw: 还有 utf 目录也要拿去。 依赖这个转编码的。
<wiiw> microcai: 你的 libwebqq 哪里下载
<microcai> wiiw: https://github.com/microcai/qqbot
<wiiw> microcai: 收到
<wiiw> thankyou
<microcai> wiiw: 下面有 test.cpp , 呵呵， 参考那个使用。
<microcai> wiiw: test.cpp
<microcai> wiiw: test.cpp 里有本 bot 的  QQ 号和密码，呵呵，别做坏事
<microcai> wiiw: 自己申请个好了。
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 爲麼不是 MMplayer
<wiiw> microcai: 哦,你咋把密码写里面了
<microcai> wiiw: 测试嘛，方便，不想读配置文件。
<microcai> wiiw:  main.cpp 那个，是读取的配置文件
<wiiw> microcai: 那你可以cp一个test_default.cpp 放在github
<imtxc> microcai: 你的那个 qqbot可以用么
<UbuntuTalk> [兄] 。。
<microcai> imtxc:  go #avplayer for test
<wiiw> :)
<onlylove> http://www.imagestorming.com/image/TgH
<kk> onlylove 啥标题, ⇪ Viewing image NF7q.png - Imagestorming - Reliable images hosting
<imtxc> microcai: 是转发群消息么
<microcai> im
<microcai> imtxc 转发到  irc & log
<microcai> imtxc https://codedoom.net/qqlog/3597082  这个是 qqbot  记录的 log
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 證書有問題
<imtxc> microcai: 不错嘛....
<microcai> cy
<onlylove> 添加例外了
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 穷，没钱买证书
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 。。 好吧，，
<wiiw> microcai: 但是提示证书不对,不妥吧
<imtxc> wiiw: 添加信任得了
<wiiw> microcai: 有没有 既可以加密传输,有可以不提示红色警告的方法?
<microcai> wiiw: 那没办法的，防止RESET, 得 https
<microcai> wiiw: 有啊，买证书
<wiiw> microcai: 我有个更好的办法
<microcai> wiiw: ？
<imtxc> microcai: 这个办法不错
<imtxc> microcai: 只要把那个qq加到需要的群里面就好了?
<wiiw> microcai: url使用http,不加密,但里面的文本内容使用加密压缩算法,由客户端解密
<wiiw> microcai: 这样,传输过程就是加密的
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 添加  ssl 壓縮傳送 支持  。。 AES甚至更高級別的加密支持。。 支持 加密傳輸的重新協議
<microcai> wiiw: 那得用 js 了
<microcai> wiiw: 在客户端用 js 解密，插入到 html 里显示，是吧
<wiiw> microcai: 可以多一个 200 行代码的 js 文件
<wiiw> microcai: 是的
<wiiw> microcai: 或者 js 文件负责下载证书,解密
<wiiw> microcai: 另一个办法: SPDY的开发组已经开始推动SPDY成为正式标准（现为互联网草案[2]），Google Chrome[3]，Mozilla Firefox和Opera均已支持SPDY协议。
<MeaCulpa> 为啥这样的人找不到工作？ http://pledgie.com/campaigns/18959
<kk> MeaCulpa ⇪ ti: Pledgie — Donate To: "Programmer to be homeless"
<wiiw> MeaCulpa: 天时地利人和
<MeaCulpa> 码字的找工作有那么难么...
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 我都失业，别说他了
<MeaCulpa> 若是在国外，找个contracter活干干很容易啊
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 他貌似不在中国吧
<wiiw> microcai: 你咋会事业类
 * MeaCulpa 不错，此君和我喜欢同一个PornStar
<palomino|working> kayden kross?
<MeaCulpa> Zdenka
<MeaCulpa> 我以前也用这个PayPal App为我儿子筹奶粉钱
<MeaCulpa> 不过只有一个人捐...
<palomino|working> 搜了一下，不错 , MeaCulpa
<pd520c> 你是业余程序员？
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 只是想模拟成触摸板 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396361 http://pheodor.ru/android/apps/en/ 居然找不到设备。 java server。。 谁试试。 统计信息: 发表于 由 eexpress — 2012-12-27 13:41
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马
<palomino|working> g蛙
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 基娃
<hamo> gfrog: 基蛙，你肥来啦
<liemehoc> 诡异的问题，虚拟机上Archlinux网络通的，但是对所有tcp的上一年、
 * hamo 我得写个脚本去了...这总是自己发太累了..
<gfrog> adam8157: 求帽子
<liemehoc> 诡异的问题，虚拟机上Archlinux网络通的，但是对所有tcp的syn都reset，除了自己和windows电脑的syn
<liemehoc> 完全没头绪，求思路
<nyfair> ÏÖÔÚarchlinuxµÄ°²×°Ì«×¾¼ÆÁË
<kk> nyfair say: 现在archlinux的安装太拙计了 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<nyfair> why? all i seen was in utf-8
<liemehoc> nyfair: 现在arch安装很方便啊
<liemehoc> nyfair: 以前那个aif才蛋疼
<nyfair> liemehoc: you mean mount all partions to /mnt, then install all packages to /mnt?
<liemehoc> nyfair: 不然呢
<jusss> xterm里的vim 复制原来也是 选中 shift insert,wow，真简单
<pd520c> +1
<nyfair> 这样太恶心了，连grub都要手动装
<liemehoc> nyfair: 个人喜好不同，我觉得这样更清楚简单
<jusss> 本来以为很纠结的东东，原来这么简单就解决了，哇咔咔
<pd520c> 哈哈
<liemehoc> 诡异的问题，虚拟机上Archlinux网络通的，但是对所有tcp的syn都reset，除了自己和windows电脑的syn，没头绪，求思路
<palomino|working> 是不是跟那个网卡的问题有关
<palomino|working> 用的哪个虚拟机
<palomino|working> 是vbox么
<ofan> nyfair: 多简洁
<liemehoc> palomino|working: vmware
<palomino|working> vm阿。。
<nyfair> liemehoc: 现在的情况是，这livecd给个新手用，不让人上网看wiki基本是没法搞定安装的。以前至少livecd一进去就有个install，至于chakra那种都gui了就更简单
<palomino|working> 这我就不知了。。
<ofan> arch安装现在可以脚本化
<liemehoc> palomino|working: 问题是网络是通的，网卡也是做的桥接，没有nat
<jusss> 看电影去
<palomino|working> host是什么系统? , liemehoc
<liemehoc> palomino|working: 郁闷了，windows和syn和linux的syn有什么区别吗
<nyfair> 要无脑简单，ghost系统不是比脚本安装更简单
<liemehoc> palomino|working: host是win2008好像
<liemehoc> palomino|working: windows的版本我分不太清楚
<palomino|working> 以前我遇到过这个问题 http://scottbarnham.com/blog/2007/08/23/vmware-on-ubuntu-linux-with-bridged-network-to-xp/
<kk> palomino|working ⇪ t: VMWare on Ubuntu Linux with bridged network to XP
<liemehoc> palomino|working: 好的我看看
<palomino|working> 不过我们host是linux
<liemehoc> nyfair: 话题很没营养，受众不一样
<liemehoc> palomino|working: 这个帖子是time out，我遇到的情况是直接reset，你遇到的情况是？
<palomino|working> time out
<yunfan> grub安装又不难
<liemehoc> palomino|working: 是所有类型的包都丢失吗
<palomino|working> 没仔细观察过。。
<liemehoc> palomino|working: 我遇到的情况是icmp包是正常的，tcp连接就被reset
<palomino|working> 你中了"mini gfw"
<liemehoc> palomino|working: 在局域网里，郁闷了，我再虚拟一台试试
<palomino|working> 虚拟机里启动个别的系统的livecd试试
<pd520c> 哈哈哈
<onlylove> test
<kk> onlylove, 点点点.  ㍦ 
 * kingbo 第次做个小程序都很纠结，用base方便，但分格符不好控制，用awk计算方便，但不支持二维数组，用gcc更快，但读文本行更麻烦，有更好用的嘛
<onlylove> py或者pl什么的
<gfrog> adam8157: 蛋蛋乃们组还有senior的职位呢，不给乃？
<adam8157> gfrog: 无爱
<onlylove> 貌似pl默认没有二维数组，不过据说可以自己构造
<bye_bye> kingbo: 你要写啥程序?
<wiiw> kingbo: ruby
<kingbo> bye_bye: 我们工作时有很多数据，需要做做各种数据变化统计的
 * kingbo python ruby什么的都还没入门
<bye_bye> kingbo: perl
<kingbo> bye_bye: 还有perl啊，到底哪个好用，就是个数据统计，量大，用excel类的处理不了的
<iGoogle> 处理数据，当然是pl
<bye_bye> kingbo: 文件什么格式的?
<kingbo> 数据都是文本的
<iGoogle> 没人搞手机万能遥控器哦。
<pd520c> 手机遥控什么？
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 我们实验室有人搞. 不过是手机用蓝牙遥控一个单片机, 单片机去发红外.
<onlylove> 遥控电脑什么的
<iGoogle> 遥控一切irda设备啊
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 问题是, 现在的手机, 哪里还有红外.
<iGoogle> lirc的
<iGoogle> lirc模块
<iGoogle> 接耳机接口的啊。模拟da/ad
<bye_bye> iGoogle: gaoji....
<iGoogle> 高级啥。哪好简陋的电路。
<onlylove> 高级功能
<iGoogle> 主要是earphone不好供电
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 不懂电路...
<iGoogle> usb栈的实现麻烦。要不我自己做一个usb接口的万能
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 恩, 耳机那个输出功率不是确定的.
<iGoogle> 有人想用左声道发声，固定频率，来供电。
<iGoogle> 右声道控制发送
<iGoogle> Your subscription request has been received, and will soon be acted upon. Depending on the configuration of this mailing list
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 菜鸟请教问题：我想创建这样的一些用户 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396364 刚学习用linux，请教个问题，想创建这样一些用户，用户通过SSH访问，每个用户的权限不同，基本都是每个用户分别有不同的一个或几个文件夹权限，除了规定内的几个文件夹可以读写， …
<yunfan> iGoogle: 怎么万能遥控
<microcai> :! 用声音来输出数据的，有的！
<microcai> 有游戏手柄就是插到电脑的麦克风接口的
<microcai> 电脑上执行个特殊程序就可以了
<yunfan> 用声音输出数据的好多啊
<yunfan> android上不是有个app
<yunfan> 我感兴趣的是他们用频率输出还是振幅输出
<microcai> 屏幕
<microcai> 频率
<microcai> 调频的
<microcai> 条幅的容易受声卡音量影响
<black_angel> 求 virtualbox 安装 mac os 教程，资源，下载地址！！
<iGoogle> irda的。和频率啥关系嘛
<iGoogle> black_angel: 那是麻烦的事情。别搞
<black_angel> iGoogle, 你搞过啦？
<iGoogle> 自己去看帖子就知道了
<black_angel> iGoogle, 如何麻烦说来听听
<baryon> ?
<iGoogle> black_angel: 你问蛋蛋。
<iGoogle> code.google.com 居然死掉了
<baryon> ubuntu 人定兴旺，不错。
<black_angel> adam8157, 蛋蛋，virtualbox 安装 mac os 麻烦不？
<iGoogle> lol 好笨的
<black_angel> 顶你
<iGoogle> black_angel: 那是蛋疼的事情。我是要你问你自己的蛋蛋。知道不。
<black_angel> 下午看我不煮蛋吃
<iGoogle> code.google.com 居然死掉了。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<black_angel> 蛋蛋欠扁呀
<iGoogle> adam8157: 别。今天要高兴。。。
<iGoogle> 过年了。
<black_angel> 看我今晚怎么折磨你
<gfrog> adam8157: 不就是本儿没邮来嘛，火气真大呢。
<gfrog> iGoogle: 神
<adam8157> gfrog: 不行明天直接去了 nnnnd
<iGoogle> gfrog: 恩。要心态平和
<gfrog> iGoogle: 十有八九是乃网络有问题。
<wiiw> 菊花初夜
<black_angel> iGoogle, 你应该用 goagent 了
<iGoogle> https://code.google.com/p/xbmc-addons-chinese/downloads/list gfrog 帮我下哪2个中文zip
<iGoogle> 在家都正常的。nnnnd
 * gfrog 昨天发现我那个宽带竟然被运营商缓存web流了，MD，查user-agent都是IE6，挂代理之后就正常了。
<iGoogle> black_angel: 这里突然不正常了
<black_angel> iGoogle, 我用国内的网也连不上，用 goagent 就上了
<adam8157> gfrog: 啥isp啊
<iGoogle> 我这就是goa啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 宽带通
<adam8157> gfrog: 这名字就山寨...
<gfrog> iGoogle: 中文的zip有好几个啊，不是俩
<iGoogle> 宽衣带通
 * black_angel 宽衣解带通
<gfrog> iGoogle: repository.googlecode.xbmc-addons-chinese-eden.zip repository.googlecode.xbmc-addons-chinese-dharma.zip 这俩嘛？
<iGoogle> gfrog: 就2个。中间靠后面的。对
<gfrog> adam8157: 没办法，那小区除了联通就是这个，联通还只有2M
<iGoogle> 才刷出来一半。。。@
<gfrog> iGoogle: 肿么给你？
<iGoogle> gfrog: email啊
<gfrog> iGoogle: 好麻烦啊
<iGoogle> nnnd 凡是我的nick的国内邮箱，都可以嘛。
<iGoogle> 163
 * adam8157 afk
<gfrog> iGoogle: http://pastebin.com/gbDGweeY
<gfrog> iGoogle: http://pastebin.com/074byVPJ
<iGoogle> nnnd raw下载在哪里？
<gfrog> iGoogle: base64了
<gfrog> iGoogle: 自己解嘛。
<iGoogle> 破噶嘛。发邮件吧。
<iGoogle> 这不害人
<iGoogle> 这样复制，会出问题的。
 * gfrog afk
<iGoogle> 坏噶嘛。家里的机器关掉了
<black_angel> “凡是我的nick的国内邮箱，都可以嘛。”你不用这么牛嘛
<dkin2012> 有没pythoner在啊。求助。windows python调用explorer问题
<yunfan> xiangfu: diy笔记本那个你看了没 好像往nanonote的邮件列表也发了
<black_angel> sorry, I'm just a newbie for python.
<dkin2012> http://code.bulix.org/y19abb-82721
<dkin2012> 这里的问题是，只有你关了第一个explorer窗口，第二个窗口才会打开
<dkin2012> 但是有的电脑又不会这样。
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助，无法更新系统了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396366 点击 software up to date 提示： Could not initialize the package information An unresolvable problem occurred while initializing the package information. Please report this bug against the 'update-manager' package and include the following error message: 'E:En …
<wiiw> python 比 ruby 难一点
<yunfan> black_angel: 你是牛逼
<dkin2012> wiiw: 你知道问题在哪里吗
<dkin2012> 求助。有在用windows 的不
<wiiw> dkin2012: explorer c: 改成 start c:
<wiiw> 或 start explore c:
<dkin2012> wiiw: 一样。的结果
<jiero> iGoogle: 今天怎么了？
<dkin2012> wiiw: 好了。感谢你
<dkin2012> wiiw: 握手:)
<dkin2012> 下了。
<wiiw> dkin2012: 小case 啦
<wiiw> o
<gfrog> win 7
<wiiw> win 8
<iGoogle> nnnd 插件也不能下载。
<yunfan> bs
<yunfan> microcai: 最近在搞毛
<microcai> yunfan: 你不看 log 的
<yunfan> microcai: 我事多 哪里有空看
<yunfan> microcai: 快说
<microcai> yunfan: gun
<yunfan> microcai: fuckoff
<microcai> 去  irc #avplayer 看看 就知道了
<yunfan> 额 我明白了 你不怕收传票了
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • Linux 下3款股票软件 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396367 偶从来不炒股，家里也有人玩股票亏了十万，哪位同学懂股票的评论评论下面几个软件。 http://www.linuxidc.com/Linux/2011-10/45009.htm 统计信息: 发表于 由 i990049 — 2012-12-27 15:18
<gebjgd> Fishoneeyed: 你又上班
<adam8157> gfrog: 海关电话打不通 5555
<gfrog> adam8157: 我的硬盘也没到
<adam8157> gfrog: 你那个最晚明天也到了
<gfrog> adam8157: 早上7点就发短信说配送中了啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 那一会儿就来了
<gfrog> adam8157: 当当的会打电话嘛？
<gfrog> 我去前台瞅瞅
<adam8157> gfrog: N多年没打过当当的了
<if_else> http://p.vim-cn.com/dvD/text
<kk> if_else ⇪ t: Vinergy - CLI Pastebin within VimEnergy
<if_else> 	
<if_else> dd bs=1 seek=446 count=64 if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda
<if_else> dd bs=64 seek=446 count=1 if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda if_else @ 03:19:27 PM
<if_else> 第一个，不能覆盖分区表的 03:27:56 PM
<if_else> 第二个可以的
<if_else> 我把操作的输出贴在上面的链接了
<Iansun> 12.10 休眠后再返回系统时桌面壁纸不见了，也不能在桌面上点右键，谁知道是怎么会事啊
<black_angel> if_else, 如果使用不正确的话，dd 命令有时候能够破坏分区信息。它只能在大小完全相同的两个分区之间复制文件系统。
<adam8157> gfrog: N多年没买过当当的了
<if_else> black_angel: 兄，我只想，覆盖一个磁盘的分区表
<if_else> black_angel: 但是，用 bs count 大小不一样时，其中一个没有生效
 * bluezd 等待很痛苦啊
<black_angel> if_else, 你可以使用 fdisk /dev/sda 来对分区表进行编辑
<if_else> black_angel: 兄，是可以的，但是要在脚本中再调用 fdisk 交换式处理，不方便，parted 也是
<black_angel> if_else, 你要写脚本？覆盖磁盘分区？
<if_else> black_angel: 是的
<black_angel> 有好多个硬盘要处理？
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 华为E353s 上网卡在fedora14下无法上网 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396368 各位大侠，小弟配了好长时间，就是上不了网，科研进度一直不前，还请各位大侠救救小弟。 我使用的是2.6.35的内核，fedora14版本。使用usb_modeswitch+wvdial方式联网，可老是出问题。 …
<jeepkid> 有没人晓得gnome-shell的zoom out/zoom in实现
<gebjgd> 《苏联70年腐败史》腾讯发表20小时就被删
<yc4819> https://github.com/tobiasquinn/gnome-shell-mousewheel-zoom
<Fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 对的。
<Fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 今天是正常上班日。
<jackarain> 什么时候放假啊?
<gebjgd> Fishoneeyed: 你的假期都休完了?
<gebjgd> Fishoneeyed: 擦  年关还有谁上班啊
<gebjgd> 网易网友：谁能告诉我军车和渣土车的区别？跟贴：一个看不清楚车牌，恼火，运的是土渣。一个是看的清楚车牌，无奈，运的是人渣。
<nyfair> 网易新闻这年头越发恶心的，妥妥的自干五训练基地
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 无法安装ubuntu12.10 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396371 我用easybcd来进行安装的，我把图截了。。大家帮我看看是哪里出了问题？？（一直卡在那里）多谢大家！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 eliblack — 2012-12-27 16:17
<sou_> 不上网易了
<sou_> 信箱也不用它的了
<nyfair> 请教个问题，空余内存只剩200m，但是有swap分区，如何启动一个需要300m内存的程序？
<gebjgd> 当然要上
<gebjgd> nyfair: 直接启动
<nyfair> 上网易不就是为了看美分的笑话么
<nyfair> 启动报错啊
<gebjgd> nyfair: 什么叫美分?
<nyfair> 有什么system call能把某个pid进程占用的内存丢进swap么
<iGoogle> nyfair: 强大。你哪软件，启动就直接强制占用内存？
<iGoogle> 不申请？
<bye_bye> nyfair: cgroup试过没?
<bye_bye> nyfair: 你想限制一个进程的资源而已嘛.
<nyfair> gebjgd: 美分就是群国外的月亮就是圆的脑残
<gebjgd> nyfair: 国外的月亮确实圆
<gebjgd> nyfair: 因为兲朝看不清月亮
<black_angel> nyfair, 国外的月亮还真是圆的
<iGoogle> 一直园？
<gebjgd> nyfair: 这年头谁还要美分 都挣欧分了 你真土
<gebjgd> iGoogle 错别字 文盲
<nyfair> gebjgd: 求欧分
<black_angel> iGoogle, 一直比天朝的圆
<gebjgd> nyfair: 来吧 给我当二奶
<gebjgd> nyfair: 给你欧分
<iGoogle> 都违背物理学的。。。
<defy> nyfair, 看吧
<gebjgd> defy: 看什么?
<ofan> nyfair: 貌似没，一般都是swap out一部分page，不会整个进程都swap
<Fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 我靠，年底决算，这对我们很重要。
<gebjgd> Fishoneeyed: 决算 关你什么事情
<gebjgd> Fishoneeyed: 涨工资了么
<leavfin> Me
 * leavfin 
<WhiteMoO1> MeaCulpa: http://q.115.com/108526/6793/
<kk> WhiteMoO1 啥标题, ⇪ 史上最全 3000个幼儿早教故事与大家分享 容量12.5G - 巧虎早教乐园 - 115圈子 - 小圈子 大世界 - 115网盘
<yirowe> 巧虎12.5G？不错啊，在哪下的到？
<yirowe> 看到了
<iGoogle> bye_bye: 搞一个片子
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 要啥?
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 啥类型的?
<nyfair> 比利？
<WhiteMoO1> yirowe: 上了几天115.com 感觉资源还是蛮多的
<iGoogle> bye_bye: 推荐一个
<WhiteMoO1> yirowe: 要啥有啥
<iGoogle> 115的，早不好下载了。
<MeaCulpa> WhiteMoO1: ...
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 谍影重重4看不?
<MeaCulpa> WhiteMoO1: 我娃娃现在钻电视里去了
<WhiteMoO1> MeaCulpa: 给你的都是mp3
<iGoogle> bye_bye: 过时了。
<iGoogle> 昨天以为没看，在播放器上，还看了下，才发现。
<WhiteMoOn> iGoogle: 不知道了吧，圈子
<iGoogle> WhiteMoOn: 没用。我加过。
<MeaCulpa> WhiteMoOn: 丫的没法下，都是js
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 星际迷航: 暗黑无界
<iGoogle> 有一个动画片的，
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 看不看?
<MeaCulpa> WhiteMoOn: 我firefox完全无能
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 霍比特人
<iGoogle> 估计破片子，我直接看。
<WhiteMoOn> http://q.115.com/8128/21480/ 这个宅人需要
<kk> WhiteMoOn 啥标题, ⇪ 盘盘满了，几个小日本的东东准备删了，大家帮忙分流一下 - 共享天下 - 115圈子 - 小圈子 大世界 - 115网盘
<iGoogle> 115的圈子，都是挣分的。小气
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 泰囧?
<WhiteMoOn> 115现在还是很猛的
<iGoogle> 这还没出来吧。 bye_bye
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 我都看完好久了...
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 弱神.
<iGoogle> cam版本？
<jackarain> 国家海洋局回应海监飞机遭拦截 称日方升级事态 http://news.sina.com.cn/c/2012-12-27/121425907797.shtml 中国的发言太搞笑了
<iGoogle> pirate都没啊
<kk> jackarain 啥标题, ⇪ 国家海洋局回应海监飞机遭拦截 称日方升级事态|国家海洋局|海监|飞机_新浪新闻
<iGoogle> bye_bye: 赶紧说。
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 不是呀.
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 怎么可能...
<iGoogle> 难道blueray?
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 都什么年代了, 怎么还会有人用摄像头...
<iGoogle> 有哦。
<iGoogle> 头天下了一个，就是cam
<bye_bye> iGoogle: home/madper/Downloads/人再囧途之泰囧.Lost.in.Thailand.2012.HDTV.ipad.720P.x264.AAC-VeryPSP.mp4
<iGoogle> nnnd 还2.xG
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 1.3g
<iGoogle> bye_bye: 额。这可以
<iGoogle> 传网盘？
<MeaCulpa> WhiteMoOn: 没诚意啊，巧虎
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 行, 你喜欢啥网盘?
<iGoogle> 你有啥
<bye_bye> iGoogle: baidu pan.
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 没了..
<nyfair> 渣雷快传
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 只要可以注册就可以. 我无所谓.
<iGoogle> 额。这个，我似乎废弃了。
<nyfair> mediafire
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 你说你喜欢的吧, 我随意.
<iGoogle> 有帐号
<iGoogle> yunio？
<iGoogle> insync?
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 行. 我去注册一个.
<nyfair> 对了，这里谁是度娘的员工
<iGoogle> 好的。可以共享后，email link
<bye_bye> iGoogle: ok
<nyfair> hamo安在？
<nyfair> 度娘盘太慢了
<nyfair> 上海电信
<iGoogle> 如果旧片子，我也可以给你共享。lol
<MeaCulpa> WhiteMoOn: 你下好了，然后plain http贡献给大家
<MeaCulpa> WhiteMoOn: 网盘无诚意
<iGoogle> http。哪拖死别人的
<MeaCulpa> 115还要啥圈子啥的，多麻烦
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 还有客户端......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
<iGoogle> bye_bye: 说哪个？
<bye_bye> iGoogle: yunio
<nyfair> 你们115圈里有些什么资源？
<iGoogle> 是有啊。
<iGoogle> 其实 insync也速度好。就是有bug
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 你选择的文件超过了 300 MB 的大小限制，不能上传。
<iGoogle> 是吧。那完蛋
<bye_bye> iGoogle: .
<moyang> /moai
<moyang> moai
<nyfair> 坚果云
<iGoogle> split?
<nyfair> split...乃们真疼
<bye_bye> iGoogle: ..............................要不要这么麻烦...
<iGoogle> 哪给magnet bye_bye
<nyfair> bt吧
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 没有, 只有ipv6的种子.
<iGoogle> @@
<nyfair> 没事，给个种子40位hash码
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 我这样实在 http://bpaste.net/show/66698/
<bye_bye> iGoogle: pt才敢放这种还没下映的片子
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 恩。只是不想开ed2k
<iGoogle> bye_bye: 那是。
<iGoogle> 养pt的，都是奇人
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 有了, ipv4的种子, 720p的
<nyfair> pt改bt很容易的
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 发你邮箱?
<iGoogle> 好。
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 恩，我都是filter yyets网页然后弄去迅雷离线的
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 额。哪下次找你要片子
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 还有就是mldonkey的搜索
<iGoogle> ed明显没bt快嘛
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: yyets美剧不错，网页又工整
<nyfair> http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=145082&uk=1946464613&third=0
<kk> nyfair 啥标题, ⇪ [人再囧途之泰囧]Lost.In.Thailand.2012.HDTV.720P.X264.AAC.mp4_免费高速下载|百度云 网盘-分享无限制
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 我8年的[DE] id很快
<iGoogle> yy主要是ed
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 且现在有迅雷离线...
<iGoogle> 。。以前安安在的时候，他的id才值钱。
<nyfair> 最快的不是perfect dark么
<iGoogle> 给我用过
<bye_bye> iGoogle: nyfair 的baidu pan跟我的是同一个文件估计. 要不你下载他的?
<MeaCulpa> 我id弄丢了，无所谓了，迅雷离线嘛，下个A, 立即预览，不喜欢的直接无视，多好
<iGoogle> 哦。居然可以下。 nyfair bye_bye
<iGoogle> 百度的，就是慢
<iGoogle> 下班。挂机。
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 种子也给你发你邮箱了, 你随意
<moyang> mp4 文件不是高清文件啊
<nyfair> mp4是容器，关高不高清什么事？
<nyfair> .720P.X264.AAC. 这个才是关键
<bye_bye> moyang: x264 编码格式.
<bye_bye> moyang: 720p. 3p 多p 720p 你懂的
<moyang> 略懂
<palomino|working> .....
<bye_bye> palomino|working: 破马也懂?
<palomino|working> 还是1080p壮观
<imtxc> bye_bye: 那上面资源都太大了.
<MeaCulpa> WhiteMoOn: 找到点巧虎 wget -q -O - http://meimajidi.com/thread-494-1-1.html | awk 'BEGIN {FS="|"; RS="\""} /^ed2k.*\|/ {print}' | iconv -f gbk -t utf-8
<kk> MeaCulpa 啥标题, ⇪ [巧虎][乐智小天地][宝宝版][DVD]2010全集 迅雷+电驴下载 - 宝宝版+幼幼版+快乐版+成长版+学习版 美妈基地儿童资源网 -
<onlylove> 巧虎那片子……我记得当时给客户装机器的时候见过
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 钻电视里面, 这是小时候大人说我的话: 啊你要钻到电视里面了.
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 无聊得很...
<MeaCulpa> WhiteMoOn: 贴错了，这个 http://bpaste.net/show/66700/
<MeaCulpa> WhiteMoOn: 扔迅雷离线，单位机器下，明天就好了
<MeaCulpa> aria2c 10 链接伺候
 * MeaCulpa 对迅雷不必留情
<nyfair> http://dm127.com/hk/19/19306.html 当年脑残的时候我也干过买盘rip的蠢事
<kk> nyfair 啥标题, ⇪ [DVDRip] SUCCESS DVD数码画集 アカイイト (」(640x480 x264 30f AC3)
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求助，升级的时候提示/boot分区空间不足 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396376 现在无法升级了， 上网找了一些方法 说是卸载多余的旧内核 求教方法，菜鸟新手，还有很多不会的地方~ 统计信息: 发表于 由 gsn97439 — 2012-12-27 17:03
<MeaCulpa> 谁没干果
 * MeaCulpa 现在的工作电脑还被我压DVD压到100摄氏度自动关机了
<nyfair> 一晃都6年了
<onlylove> 那时候不明白……等明白的时候都玩HD了
<MeaCulpa> 就为了给娃娃看dvd机放的骗子
<palomino|working> 应该会维持在100度阿
<palomino|working> 怎么会关机了
<nyfair> 要是没拆封，那种初回特典现在倒是能好好骗钱
<onlylove> 主板保护
<palomino|working> 主板太脆弱了
<palomino|working> 我当年拷机经常100度然后自动降频
<MeaCulpa> 现在还有啥好站点？我只知道YYETS
<MeaCulpa> 100读TP BIOS强制关机的
<MeaCulpa> 我ffpmeg双通道就达到了
<palomino|working> 我的bios显然不会关...
<MeaCulpa> TP做工应该不至于
<palomino|working> 可以在100度维持好久
<palomino|working> 本本阿。。
<MeaCulpa> 后来去IT那里吹了吹灰尘
<palomino|working> 你太残忍了
<palomino|working> 用本本压片
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: 废话，不用单位电脑，难道用自己的电啊
<MeaCulpa> WhiteMoOn: 还是我们以前单位电脑强劲啊~~
<moyang> 你要煮鸡蛋么?
<palomino|working> 压dvd的话，用intel内置的quick sync video硬件编码超快的..
<MeaCulpa> WhiteMoOn: 企业激活那机器，被我压了不少骗子
<onlylove> 单位的机器通常都是高配的吧
<palomino|working> cpu[8 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770K CPU @ 3.50GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1.60GHz w/ 8192 KB L2 Cache]
<MeaCulpa> onlylove:  至强，定点运算强，适合压骗子
<nyfair> quick sync video压出来的片超烂的，强烈推荐用opensuse build service
<MeaCulpa> opensuse build service是啥~
<palomino|working> 他压dvd,还要多好画质阿
<MeaCulpa> 恩我是往烂里面压
<nyfair> 反正一觉醒来，压完之后的rpm包肯定打好了
<palomino|working> quick sync video码率给高点凑合用啦
<onlylove> 马叔的3770K多少米入手的
<palomino|working> 不知道，公司给买的
<palomino|working> 家里那个买时21xx?
 * MeaCulpa 哎，单位笔记本都比家里电脑强劲
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 你要天天打单机就肯定不同了
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 啥叫打单机...
<MeaCulpa> 据说12306又挂了？
<onlylove> 嗯，说是空调完蛋了
<moyang> 我打算不回家了。
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 单手加速的意思
<onlylove> 嗯，不是完蛋，趴窝了
<MeaCulpa> 空调完蛋....
<onlylove> 12306这多少亿的东西，咋这不靠谱呢
<moyang> 未来的铁道部需要你们
<onlylove> 才不去
<MeaCulpa> 铁道部又不是自己做的
<MeaCulpa> 找个自家三产下家做的
<MeaCulpa> lainme: dokuwiki又升级... 我的老blog插件总有一天会顶不住
<MeaCulpa> Nikola Tesla 身高6'6" ... 放在现在绝对迷倒一大片啊，我们选秀节目有个玩Telsa线圈的娃娃都能上电视
 * MeaCulpa 生不逢时
<trying> hello
<trying> 有沒人在啊
<bye_bye> 太极集团.
<kk> trying, 好.. .  ㍩ 
<trying> ...
<imtxc> trying: 好
<imtxc> bye_bye: 大佬好
<trying> imtxc: 問一下, 這個你看得到嗎
<jiero> MeaCulpa:  酷胖
<imtxc> trying: 什么
<trying> http://patch.x-legend.co.jp/pos//CompressionGameData/version.txt
<bye_bye> imtxc: 咩事, 细佬?
<imtxc> trying: 可以啊
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 咋，裸姐？
<trying> imtxc: 你在哪邊啊?
<imtxc> trying: 帝都.
<trying> 帝?
<trying> 北京啊?
<imtxc> trying: 大陆 beijing
<trying> imtxc: 感謝
<imtxc> trying: :D
<trying> imtxc: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-xUl5M6nH4
<kk> trying 啥标题, ⇪ YouTube - P.Mascagni "Intermezzo" dalla Cavalleria Rusticana, Mika Shiozaki
<trying> err
<trying> imtxc: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-9rBQTdANk
<kk> trying ⇪ t: YouTube - 重口味碉堡了！美女的手機被大象吞到肚子裏又拉出來了 居然還能用！
<MeaCulpa> ...
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我太浪费时间了，又玩crawl了。另外，nikola这个名字 在crawl里也是纪念Nikola Tesla的，不过这人只有 6'2''哦。
<imtxc> 嘛手机这么猛
<jiero> imtxc: nokia
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 6'6"我记得
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 2米呢
<jiero> MeaCulpa:  en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nikola_Tesla#Appearance
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我记得没那么高
<MeaCulpa> 哦...
<MeaCulpa> 我记错了
<gfrog> adam8157: 俺的硬盘没到，树莓到了。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 我的电脑还没谱
<gfrog> adam8157: 我的硬盘也没谱
<gfrog> adam8157: 都一天了，擦
 * gfrog 当当这家烂货
 * MeaCulpa 下班
<trying> 下班 @_@
<trying> MeaCulpa, 你們幾點上班?
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪叔儿慢走
<gfrog> huntxu: 帅胡儿
<MeaCulpa> trying: 9
<trying> MeaCulpa: 0900 - 1730?
<MeaCulpa> trying: 9 - 18
<trying> MeaCulpa: 0930 - 1830
<gfrog> trying: 别跟18摸的计较上班时间。
<trying> 哈哈
<onlylove> 尼古拉·特斯拉……
<kk> 新 窗口管理器 • 关于awesome中GTK程序的主题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396378 我用的arch+gnome-shell，最近libreoffice有点bug，文档另存为时容易导致gnome-shell僵死，于是想备个WM，比较喜欢awesome，但搞不定awesome中GTK程序的主题。 请教一下：如何能在awesome里让GTK程序用上gnome-shell …
<gebjgd> nyfair: 妹子你今天怎么有空
<ofan> nyfair: 妹子？
<gebjgd> ofan: 你不知道？
<ofan> 不知道
<gebjgd> ofan: 我关注她很久了 她还有北美的签证
<gebjgd> ofan: 你可以关注下
<ofan> gebjgd: 喔槽
<ofan> gebjgd: 你丫都有老婆的人了
<ofan> gebjgd: 给吊丝留条活路吧
<gebjgd> ofan: 看看而已
<ofan> gebjgd: 有photo?
<gebjgd> ofan: 没有
<ofan> gebjgd: 那看毛
<trying> Nikola Tesla?
<WhiteMoOn> MeaCulpa: 下好，我来拷
<jiero> ofan: 。。。
<jiero> gebjgd: 你真的很喜欢 nyfair 啊。。。
<gebjgd> jiero: 我都喜欢
<jiero> ？
<kk> 新 西北校区 • 第29课 期末总结 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396380 写以下内容： 1、学到的知识（翻下笔记本，写上几条就可以了） 2、完成的操作 3、取得的成绩（日志篇数、指法最高分。。。） 4、存在的问题（平时老师说的一些小问题，写上几条） 5、字体、字号、颜色、表情  …
<black_angel> 什么时候 nyfair 变成妹子的啦
<black_angel> 真是人才天天有呀
<fairywell28> ~~anybody?
<bye_bye> what's up?
<imtxc> bye_bye: 吃砂锅被坑了,里面煮了几个豆腐皮 粉丝 就15
<bye_bye> imt
<bye_bye> imtxc: ....15不贵呀
<kk> 新 西北校区 • 19 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396383 [c olor=#404080]1我学会了指法 2我打字慢 3我最高指法90 [/color] 统计信息: 发表于 由 st86 — 2012-12-27 18:20
<imtxc> bye_bye: 15对于豆腐皮粉丝就贵了.
<imtxc> bye_bye: 对于我只吃了一口就扔了的,太贵了.
<fairywell28> 15吃螺蛳粉比较好吃
<slucx> adam8157_away: lua文件分很多，然后在一个文件里分别dofile会不会比放到一个文件里慢？
 * slucx lua文件分很多，然后在一个文件里分别dofile会不会比放到一个文件里慢？
<kk> 新 西北校区 • 期末 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396386 1.学会了上校园网，指法练习，发表日志，操作 2.完成的操作：学会二进制运算，学会网页知识 3.指法最高分：100。 日志29篇 4.7-2 c74.打字快，认真听讲 统计信息: 发表于 由 st86 — 2012-12-27 19:02
<mao> hi
<kk> mao, 好.. .  ㍫ 
<fairywell28> ubuntu 12.04 怎么关闭 alt 激活那个查找条呢？
<iIlL10oO> fairywell28:  google 一下就有
<mao> auit
<fairywell28> 谢谢
<iIlL10oO> http://askubuntu.com/questions/122209/how-do-i-modify-or-disable-the-huds-use-of-the-alt-key
<kk> iIlL10oO ⇪ ti: unity - How do I modify or disable the HUD's use of the Alt key? - Ask Ubuntu
<fairywell28> 求下载一篇文章，也许要翻墙？ http://www.google.com.hk/ggblog/googlechinablog/2007/07/bloom-filter_7469.html
<iIlL10oO> opera 按 alt+1 不能切换到 第一个标签
<houge> eexpress: 最近有木有尝试下Steam里的游戏？
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • Linux系统跟windows系统安装软件的区别是~~? 求助 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396388 小白 求助~~ 对于linux系统 是不是经常用终端 （那相对于windows 在linux下使用终端形同在DOS下操作 吗？？） 统计信息: 发表于 由 648057406@qq.com — 2012-12-27 19:38
<houge> 话说今天听说gnome要整合Tor，不晓得要怎么整合？整合到network-manager里面？
<iIlL10oO> 改个名，叫 gtor
<iIlL10oO> 或 gor 呵呵
<iIlL10oO> gor 再接入 ed2k 网络，就牛了
<houge> linux上的flash插件版本很老了，有没有朋友将chrome for linux里面的flash插件做一个符号链接到firefox对应文件夹中，使之正常使用。
<bye_bye> houge: 11.2.202.258-1 很老嘛?
<alvin_rxg_bib> /opt/google/chrome/PepperFlash/libpepflashplayer.so
<houge> bye_bye: 嗯，现在都11.5，关键是安全bugs
<alvin_rxg_bib> Flash11.5.31.5
<houge> 虽然很多东西都html5，不过有时候还是偶尔需要flash
<freeflying> adam8157: 你们那熟悉openvswitch的上irc不
<adam8157> freeflying: 不上
<freeflying> adam8157: 他主要做啥方面的
<bye_bye> .
<kk> 新 C/C++/Java • 新手困在了求二元一次方程根的编程上，求指导。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396390 Code: #include<stdio.h> #include<math.h> int main() { int a,b,c; float x1,x2,q,p; scanf("a=%d，b=%d，c=%d",&a,&b,&c); p=-b/(2*a); q=sqrt(b*b-4*a*c)/(2*a); x1=p+q; x2=p-q; printf("x1=%5.2f x2=%5.2f\n",x1,x2); return 0; } 如果 int a,b,c; f …
<nopcall> 我想把x86换成amd64..性能会不会有大的提高呢。
<alvin_rxg_bib> s不会
<bye_bye> nopcall: 提升会有的
<nopcall> bye_bye: 兼容呢。我觉得还有不少的软件在兼容上有问题。。
<bye_bye> 变成amd64是有提升的.
<alvin_rxg_bib> 提升啥？硬盘读取速度？
<alvin_rxg_bib> cpu 运算速度？
<bye_bye> alvin_rxg_bib: 你寄存器多了嘛.
<bye_bye> alvin_rxg_bib: 肯定会有一些提升的.
<alvin_rxg_bib> 哦，把 32位系统换成 64位的，cpu寄存器就多了…………
<bye_bye> alvin_rxg_bib: 对.
<nopcall> eax -> rax ?
<bye_bye> alvin_rxg_bib: 你64位的cpu, 工作在32位模式下, 寄存器没有全都工作的
<nopcall> 我就想值不值得换成64的。。我装的gentoo有点麻烦的。
<imtxc> nopcall: 能用64就用64
<alvin_rxg_bib> bye_bye: 以前用 1个寄存器，现在用 2个寄存器？
<bye_bye> alvin_rxg_bib: 没理解你在说啥
<alvin_rxg_bib> bye_bye: 比如：装 32位系统能使用 cpu 里边的 1个寄存器。换 64位系统后就能使用它里边的2个寄存器？
<bye_bye> alvin_rxg_bib: 恩, 差不多.
<bye_bye> alvin_rxg_bib: the number of named general-purpose registers is increased from eight (i.e. eax, ebx, ecx, edx, ebp, esp, esi, edi) in x86 to 16 (i.e. rax, rbx, rcx, rdx, rbp, rsp, rsi, rdi, r8, r9, r10, r11, r12, r13, r14, r15).
<bye_bye> alvin_rxg_bib: 通用寄存器多了嘛.
<alvin_rxg_bib> source?
<bye_bye> alvin_rxg_bib: 你要来源?
<bye_bye> alvin_rxg_bib: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86-64
<kk> bye_bye ⇪ ti: x86-64 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<alvin_rxg_bib> bye_bye: 大哥，人家说的是 *cpu*，不是系统……
<bye_bye> alvin_rxg_bib: 你的32位程序, 不会用那些增加的寄存器的.
<jiero> roylez: MeaCulpa  元旦之后去看你们？
 * imtxc 擦,又这么慢, 迟早我不用 evernote了
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • ubuntu12.04 打印机问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396393 添加网络打印机后。用文档查看器打印文档，每次都打印失败，状态：已停止。 然后再点打印就提示 状态：空闲 - /usr/lib/cups/filter/gstoraster failed。 怎么回事？ 用okular可以打印但是很慢而且pdf的排版一直很 …
<gfrog> imtxc: 挂代理
<gfrog> imtxc: 要么换印象笔记
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪
<gfrog> roylez: 主席
<imtxc> gfrog: 对,转印象笔记得了..
<ofan> 谁搞过traffic control?
<gfrog> ofan: tc？
<ofan> gfrog: 对
<abine1>  一个文件管理器
<gfrog> ofan: 看过篇基础文档
<abine1> 双窗口的吗？
<gfrog> abine1: 这是linux频道，卖萌要适可而止哦。
<ofan> gfrog: 我想对ssh tunnel,ppp等协议的流量做监控
<gfrog> ofan: 监控？
<alvin_rxg_bib> bye_bye: 多谢指教
<ofan> 不过貌似linux 的tc是针对interface的还要弄iptables
<gfrog> ofan: tunnel是个神马协议？ GRE tunnel？
<gfrog> ofan: 高级点儿的可能是需要iptables，总之很蛋疼很蛋疼。
<ofan> gfrog: ssh的不是gre，ppp的貌似是
<ofan> gfrog: tc有点太高端
<gfrog> ofan: ssh tunnel没啥特殊啊，就是tcp port 22，难道你说的是ssh vpn？ 两端创建tun的那个？
<ofan> gfrog: 关键是区分不同用户啊
<gfrog> ofan: 这个。。。 好像不是tc干的。
<ofan> 恩
<ofan> tc太low-level
<gfrog> ofan: l7-filter吧
<ofan> gfrog: 我去瞅瞅
<ofan> gfrog: 这东西用正则匹配。。。
<gfrog> ofan: 咋
<ofan> gfrog: 速度慢..
<ofan> 而且是分析数据包的
<qqbotbycai> qq(萧风水寒): 发错了
<qqbotbycai> qq(Cai==天马博士): 哈哈
<qqbotbycai> qq(Cai==天马博士): 哈哈
<qqbotbycai> qq(Cai==天马博士): 稍等！
<qqbotbycai> qq(Cai==天马博士): 哈哈
<qqbotbycai> qq(Cai==天马博士): 稍等！
<kk> qqbotbycai:. .., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q51s
<microcai> teest
<alvin_rxg_bib> microcai: 大哥。。。 qq 链接过来干嘛
<imtxc> microcai: ....怎么搞来这里了.
<gfrog> ofan: 7层过滤，显然快不了
<bye_bye> alvin_rxg_bib: 呃... 错了别来找我...
<alvin_rxg_bib> bye_bye: 你是对的。 :) 谢谢指教
<bye_bye> alvin_rxg_bib: :-) 你这么客气... 我不好意思了... 害羞ing...
<alvin_rxg_bib> -.-!
<microcai> 测试啊
<microcai> 这里人多，信息量大
<microcai> 压力测试的好地方
<alvin_rxg_bib> qq 那边疯狂的刷呀
<kk> microcai, 点点点.  ㍭ 
<qqbotbycai> qq(Cai==天马博士): 不错
<qqbotbycai> qq(Cai==天马博士): 消息接通了
<gfrog> microcai: 我觉得乃该把同一个人的qq消息合并下。。
<bye_bye> microcai: ...
<qqbotbycai> qq(Cai==天马博士): 广忠： 你可能感兴趣哦~
<gfrog> microcai: qq太容易刷屏啊
<alvin_rxg_bib> 话说，是 lwqq 那东西？
<bye_bye> microcai: 你要来个 ubuntutalk类似的东西?
<microcai> alvin_rxg_bib: 不再是  lwqq 了
<alvin_rxg_bib> microcai: 这次换哪个分析的协议？
<microcai> 还是  webqq
<microcai> 不过是用 boost  重写的
<alvin_rxg_bib> 哈
<microcai> hyq 可以
<imtxc> 额.
<qqbotbycai> qq(Cai==天马博士): 嘻嘻
<qqbotbycai> qq(Cai==天马博士): 连通 IRC 和 QQ 群了
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu下面用deb包装软件，是否不用分32位还是64位？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396396 系统是ubuntu64，12.04的。 今天想装skype，代理上官方总不成功，后来在tom-skype上下了一个for 12.04的，下来一看是i386版本的deb包。 不管了，直接装，竟然成功了。 想问是不是6 …
<imtxc> qqbotbycai: 现在这里说话你们在qq群里都能看到么
<qqbotbycai> qq(萧风水寒): 额，你解析qq的通信协议了？
<qqbotbycai> qq(Cai==天马博士): yeah
<qqbotbycai> qq(Cai==天马博士): yeah
<qqbotbycai> qq(Cai==天马博士): http://w.qq.com/cgi-bin/get_group_pic?pic={7D86E2A7-D650-124E-A74E-BE2F2266E8DE}.jpg
<Saturn_> 有意思
 * bye_bye UbuntuTalk 和 qqbotbycai 一起gaoji去吧...
<imtxc> microcai: bye_bye 不过确实容易刷屏, 而且给群里面其中一个人回消息也不容易.
<imtxc> UbuntuTalk: 还有你们~
<alvin_rxg_bib>                 _            ___
<bye_bye> imtxc: 各种中文名, 怎么回? 还不能补全.
<alvin_rxg_bib>  _ __    __ _  | |__  ___   / __|
<alvin_rxg_bib> | '  \  / _` | | / / / -_) | (_ |
<alvin_rxg_bib> |_|_|_| \__,_| |_\_\ \___|  \___|
<jianghu> 各位好
<jianghu> 好
<ofan> jianghu: 浆糊？
<cleamoon> qq都能在irc显示了？
<qqbotbycai> qq(Cai==天马博士): 必须的
<imtxc> cleamoon: 是qq群也能看irc消息了哈哈
<stardiviner> WTF, get out !!! I hate stupid robot!!!
<ofan> 现在是彻底被网警监控了
<imtxc> ......
<cleamoon> imtxc, 怎么连的？源码弄来
<alvin_rxg_bib> 对哦，被监控了
<imtxc> cleamoon: microcai 弄的.
<onlylove> 你们反应好快
<imtxc> cleamoon: 你也要弄进来?
<cleamoon> imtxc, 弄进来什么？
<imtxc> 已经有两个bot了
<bye_bye> imtxc: 问你点儿东西?
<imtxc> bye_bye: 恩
<bye_bye> imtxc: 我的cheese, 没有摄像头的访问权限, 一定要 sudo cheese才可以启动摄像头, 怎么让普通用户都可以启动摄像头?
<bye_bye> imtxc: 在gnome下面可以. 现在我没有de了, 只有一个wm...
<alvin_rxg_bib> groups 的干活
<ofan> http://goo.gl/Y9TYz nnd找着个资料还得收费
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: IEEE Xplore - A flow based approach for SSH traffic detection
<bye_bye> alvin_rxg_bib: ok. thx
<imtxc> bye_bye: 有个叫个啥的来着我忘了 我给你找找
<bye_bye> imtxc: 恩.
<qqbotbycai> qq(Cai==天马博士): bye_bye 加入 video 组
<duanhuiq> 我在找一个ATI显卡的VA-API驱动包，源码或者RPM。有人使用吗？
<bye_bye> qqbotbycai: ok
<alvin_rxg_bib> 或者装个 lightdm 来启动 wm 也可以。 consolekit 出问题后，我就用 lightdm 搞的权限
<qqbotbycai> qq(    メ   Ьē í︷): 这个人谁啊
<qqbotbycai> qq(Cai==天马博士): 我 □
<bye_bye> alvin_rxg_bib: dm我有, 但是, stumpwm没有出现在dm的选项里面, 还得复制一些东西过那个目录里面... 麻烦...
<stardiviner> https://github.com/microcai/qqbot
<imtxc> qqbotbycai: ......
<qqbotbycai> qq(    メ   Ьē í︷): 你自言自语干嘛
<qqbotbycai> qq(    メ   Ьē í︷): 你自言自语干嘛
<qqbotbycai> qq(Cai==天马博士): 机器人。
<qqbotbycai> qq(Cai==天马博士): 你没发现是别的聊天室的信息么！
<alvin_rxg_bib> :D  有人看新鲜
<ofan> alvin_rxg_bib: 给ban了
<qqbotbycai> qq(    メ   Ьē í︷): 又不关我事
<imtxc> bye_bye: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PolicyKit
<bye_bye> imtxc: 你用arch
<bye_bye> imtxc: ?
<imtxc> bye_bye: 前段时间用.
<bye_bye> imtxc: gaoji.
<imtxc> bye_bye: 就算不用 它的wiki很不错啊
 * ofan 饿死了
<qqbotbycai> qq(    メ   Ьē í︷): 把他退了吧
<microcai> imtxc: 我是 gentoo-cn ，怎么会不在
<qqbotbycai> qq(Cai==天马博士): 稍等
<imtxc> microcai: 哈 你把那个机器人里面的名字改好点吧, 现在看起来很乱
<qqbotbycai> qq(Cai==天马博士): 大家点屏蔽
<qqbotbycai> qq(Cai==天马博士): 关闭就是 CTRL + C 的事情
<jiero> imtxc:  ubuntu 真的是故意滴。故意破坏社区支持。
<imtxc> jiero:  怎么说?
<kk> 新 窗口管理器 • 分享Openbox配置文件图 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396398 没什么技术含量，就是感觉用图来表示比较清晰，自己也有个备份 新人也许能用上吧，分享一下 Openbox配置文件图 不知道怎么把网页代码放到这里，只好发链接了 chrome浏览器取消翻译才能正常显示 统计信息: …
<jiero> imtxc: 感觉到
<jiero> imtxc: 通过交流，现在我已经忘记了
<microcai> imtxc: 好名字都让狗占了
<alvin_rxg_bib> microcai: TenCentBot
<imtxc> microcai:     メ   Ьē í︷ 这样的,至少让容易识别点嘛
<jiero> TenPerCent.
<jiero> microcai:  TenPerCent:
<stardiviner> QQ_Evil
<qqbotbycai> qq(黍卋): 小菜 你这测试，太多了
<stardiviner> FuckTencent
<stardiviner> good names
<jiero> cherrot 兔子好久不来了。
<stardiviner> AssholeQQ
<jiero> stardiviner: lol
<jiero> stardiviner: 你在的啊。
<qqbotbycai> qq(Cai==天马博士): 荣市，好难找的啊
<stardiviner> jiero: 之前生气很久没上来
<jiero> stardiviner: 生气？
<stardiviner> jiero: 和channel里的一个人吵上了
<qqbotbycai> qq(Cai==天马博士): 聊天量中等的群不容易找的。
<qqbotbycai> qq(Cai==天马博士): 活跃一下气氛。我觉得 无名 会喜欢
<qqbotbycai> qq(Cai==天马博士): 哈哈
<alvin_rxg_bib> microcai: 把 qq 群 和 #ubuntu 链接起来吧。  :D
<microcai> alvin_rxg_bib: 那太大，会被 TX 封号的
<jiero> stardiviner: 哦。现在消了？还是忘了？
<stardiviner> 我也去把我的QQ群都链接过来，这里肯定天天刷屏
<jiero> 。。。
<stardiviner> jiero: 又无聊了，所以上来看看无聊的人
<qqbotbycai> qq(黍卋): 这样不好，会被屏蔽的
<ofan> alvin_rxg_bib: 给op
<qqbotbycai> qq(Cai==天马博士): 哇，好东西啊，有更多的人使用啊~ 欢迎欢迎
<qqbotbycai> qq(Cai==天马博士): 荣市，不怕。
<thanatoid_> 什么好东西？
<ofan> alvin_rxg_bib: ...
<jiero> stardiviner: 哦
<microcai> ==
<alvin_rxg_bib> ofan: 先看看，不急
<qqbotbycai> qq( XXX): 什么鸟东西  说明功能
<qqbotbycai> qq(黍卋): 还是不要放在群里，和我单聊
<alvin_rxg_bib> tjjtds 的 功能
<ofan> 这什么裙，名字都不显示？
<qqbotbycai> qq(Cai==天马博士): qqbot 连通 IRC 和 QQ群，并能实时记录聊天信息。每日自动生成新的日志文件。
<maplebeats> ....当初我做的时候可是被骂了
<ofan> 太无聊了
<stardiviner> microcai 是大神
<microcai> maplebeats: RP 问题
<maplebeats> microcai: :-(
<stardiviner> maplebeats: op 问题？
<microcai> maplebeats:  你得先混成脸皮很厚的，在做就没事了
<gfrog> maplebeats: 别怕骂，别怕黑。乃看hamo天天被骂被黑，不还是天天在这过得很滋润。
 * imtxc 反正已经有log了, 再被记录一笔也不怕
<ofan> hamo是反面教材
<cleamoon> 这里怕审查的都早就不说话了
 * maplebeats 改天把我的bot也挂上:)
 * microcai 你们太炒了，群管理员把我的 QQ 机器人小号封闭了
<ofan> http://i.imgur.com/a1NOk.png
<alvin_rxg_bib> ofan: 看，都不用做啥的 :D
<maplebeats> microcai: 自己当管理员啊
<imtxc> 额..... 那边先被ban了
 * microcai 热闹是种罪 。。。
<ofan> microcai: 你都不是裙管理员就这么搞
<microcai> maplebeats: 哦，自己当管理员的群不是这个，呵呵
<microcai> ofan: 呵呵，那是。
<microcai> ofan: 我脸皮厚
<imtxc> ofan: 这是你的vps流量统计么
<maplebeats> 我暑假的时候建了一堆群准备把GTALK/IRC/QQ全通来着。。。
<bye_bye> microcai: 妹子群链接一个来.
<ofan> imtxc: 我的内存
<bye_bye> microcai: 屌丝群不要
<imtxc> ofan: 内存...
<microcai> by
<imtxc> maplebeats: 额,全通...
<microcai> bye_bye: 刚刚是屌丝群，所以胡来点的了
<bye_bye> microcai: 恩, 下次来妹子群的时候要小心一些...
<jiero> qq群的图片都看不见。
<maplebeats> 看得见吧
<jiero> 很多信息缺失。
<jiero> maplebeats: 。。。在irc客户端看？
<imtxc> jiero: 它连表情都转成链接的
<bye_bye> microcai: 对呀, 自动把图片发到paste上去, 然后给链接出来.
<maplebeats> jiero: ....
<jiero> maplebeats: 。。。
<ofan> http://img3.douban.com/view/status/raw/public/9d47d81f0f5fd56.jpg
<imtxc> 下午我申请的小号 给忘记了
<microcai> bye_bye: 图片是 url 形式的啊
<bye_bye> microcai: 哦? 是吗? 这么gaoji...
<microcai> bye_bye: 存到 TX 的服务器上的
<bye_bye> microcai: 那就更方便了.
<bye_bye> microcai: 恩.
<microcai> bye_bye: 你到 #avplayer 我给你演示一下
<imtxc> 我最期待的是  microcai 这个 avplayer 会名副其实么
<dwjie> l
<thanatoid_> 。。
<microcai> imtxc: 能播放  av
<thanatoid_> 看看去
<jiero> 真的可以啊。
<imtxc> 哎呀,啥时候把这古董本子的内存给升级一下去
<imtxc> 单条8G的怎么还不好好降价
<imtxc> bye_bye: 摄像头搞定裸聊成功了么
<thanatoid_> 有人装过puppy么/、
<microcai> lenovo: 啊wei
<thanatoid_> ？
<microcai> thanatoid_: 没
<lenovo> 高手啊
<microcai> thanatoid_: 你是运维啊
<roylez_> gfrog: 基娃
<thanatoid_> ？
<thanatoid_> 我手上有一个03
<adam8157> test
<roylez_> adam8157: 阿蛋母
<kk> adam8157, 点点点.  ㍮ 
<roylez_> lainme: 囡囡
<adam8157> roylez_: 乐乐
<roylez_> iGoogle: 阿姨神
<thanatoid_> 我手上有一个03年的笔记本 想来个第二春
<imtxc> bye_bye: 加video组就好了.
<bye_bye> imtxc: 恩. 加入了.
<bye_bye> imtxc: 不过要重新登录才生效.
<pylaurent> = =。
<roylez_> bye_bye: 渣_渣
<bye_bye> roylez_: 早, 坏席.
<ofan> 早
<roylez_> adam8157: 给帽子
<roylez_> ofan: 藕饭噗拉丝
<adam8157> ofan: 假ofan?
<bye_bye> 是真 ofan 呀.
<ofan> roylez: 你自己不是直接op？
<roylez_> ofan: 不是
<ofan> adam8157: 。。
<imtxc> 今天是戴帽子的偶饭
<ofan> adam8157: 了解linux traffic
<adam8157> bye_bye: 旁边有个"假"
<adam8157> =
<ofan> adam8157: 了解linux traffic control不
<bye_bye> ...
<adam8157> ofan: 哪方面?
<ofan> adam8157: 流量统计和qos
<adam8157> ofan: 不懂...
<imtxc> 难道偶饭要对我们的ssh和vpn下手了.
<ofan> adam8157: 好吧
<ofan> imtxc: 没那么快
<ofan> 先了解下有啥方案
<imtxc> ofan: 1000G的流量还不够?
<ofan> imtxc: 不是
<ofan> imtxc: 要做个portal，提供流量信息
<imtxc> 这样啊
<ofan> 顺便监控
<ofan> 准备把ssh弄成2步验证的
<imtxc> ....
<ofan> 终极翻墙方案
<imtxc> ofan: 过段时间万一大陆真成了局域网了你这啥都不好使了.
<ofan> imtxc: 除非白名单，否则不可能的
<imtxc> ofan: 不过应该也要一段时间, 好歹方校长得把经费花完之后再弄.
<ofan> pptp稳定性还是太差
<MeaCulpa1> ...
<MeaCulpa1> ofan: 你推荐啥？
<ofan> MeaCulpa1: 试试l2tp的
<MeaCulpa1> o...
<imtxc> ofan: 黑莓上能用的那种VPN叫啥来着,那种好像不错
<ofan> imtxc: cisco的，跟这没区别
<MeaCulpa1> l2tp有个secret key?
<ofan> MeaCulpa1: 可有可不有
<ofan> 不想用那种
<MeaCulpa1> iOS里不写不让确认...
<ofan> …
<MeaCulpa1> 我随便填一个试试
<kk> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • Virtual Box安装深度精简版XP，迅雷看看，快播播放视频时无画面！求助！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396401 有人遇到这种情况吗？ 我在XP的安全模式下安装了增强工具，打开了2D，3D加速。 但是只有声音无画面？ 难道是因为精简版XP的缘故？ 统计信息: 发表于 …
<ofan> MeaCulpa1: 我的还不支持l2tp
<MeaCulpa1> ca
<ofan> MeaCulpa1: 不过在搞了
<MeaCulpa1> ofan: 要搞成黑莓也能用就牛了
<MeaCulpa1> 不知道黑莓里面选cisco可以不
<imtxc> MeaCulpa1: 黑莓那货不上服务用VPN很纠结啊
<MeaCulpa1> 你现在server down了？
<MeaCulpa1> imtxc: 上服务和vpn没关系吧
<ofan> MeaCulpa1: 没
<imtxc> MeaCulpa1: 记得有,不上服务用不了VPN
<ofan> MeaCulpa1: 黑莓都快消失了 干吗支持他
<imtxc> BB10要来了嘛
<MeaCulpa1> ofan: 脱胎换骨，不叫消失
<ofan> MeaCulpa1: cisco的也不是很安全
<MeaCulpa1> 安全我无所谓
<MeaCulpa1> ofan: vpn连不上...
<MeaCulpa1> 我对RIM还有希望，尤其他们的做法，把销售和忽悠裁员，吃进大量Nokia吐出来的码工
<MeaCulpa1> 我觉得是卧薪尝胆的做法
<ofan> MeaCulpa1: 难道被封了..
<MeaCulpa1> 不会吧，刚才还上的，就你说不太稳定的时候，断了
<ofan> ..
<ofan> MeaCulpa1: 再试下
<MeaCulpa1> 不行，怪了，我刚才改成了l2tp又改回来...
<MeaCulpa1> 我重配一遍
<lenovo> http://imagebin.org/240765
<MeaCulpa1> 可以了
<MeaCulpa1> 因该是iOS抽风
<Favorinfo> 亲们  弱弱的问一句  现在用系统自带的联网总是出问题  大家遇到过这样的问题么
<Favorinfo> 连无线
<alvin_rxg_bib> 「出问题」 -> 「这样的问题」 -> 「问题 == 问题」
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg_bib, 你想表达什么？
<alvin_rxg_bib> cleamoon: 你出问题了。大家遇到过这样的问题么？
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg_bib, ......
<alvin_rxg_bib> cleamoon: 我的电脑坏了，你遇到这样的问题么？
<kungfan> docbook的教程有么?
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg_bib, 很好的逻辑
<alvin_rxg_bib> kungfan: meinst du http://www.vogella.com/articles/DocBook/article.html ?
<kk> alvin_rxg_bib 啥标题, ⇪ DocBook - Tutorial
<jusss> test
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍮ 
<jusss> test
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg_bib, 像那个docbook网页里左下角的悬浮窗一般都是怎么做的？
<jusss> roylez_: 360能拦截arp了!!!
<jusss> ofan: 360能拦截arpspoof了
<ofan> jusss: 搓
<alvin_rxg_bib> cleamoon: js 控制吧
<jusss> ofan: 是arpspoof挫还是360挫
<alvin_rxg_bib> 360 拦了又如何
<ofan> jusss: 360
<jusss> alvin_rxg_bib: 那arpspoof不是没用了。。。
<alvin_rxg_bib> jusss: arpspoof -t <ROUTER>
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg_bib, 哦，那就比较麻烦了...
<jusss> alvin_rxg_bib: arpspoof -t 192.168.1.1 192.168.1.255
<jusss> alvin_rxg_bib: 然后arpspoof -t 192.168.1.255 192.168.1.1?
<alvin_rxg_bib> 这傻逼
<jusss> 我是小白，你不能骂人呀
<alvin_rxg_bib> 我是老白
<ofan> ....
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg_bib, 啊，老白是我家猫的名字
<ofan> jusss: 装arp防火墙
<ofan> 有个专业的，还能反攻
<alvin_rxg_bib> :D  反攻
<jusss> ofan: 360都能查出来攻击者的mac了
<ofan> jusss: ...
<imtxc> jusss: 额,那个很容易....
<cleamoon> ofan, 专业的能不能自动帮我弄肉鸡呀~
<alvin_rxg_bib> jusss: router 或者 switch 被攻陷了就行了
<Favorinfo> 郁闷啊 刚刚又断了
<imtxc> jusss: 其实它查出的也是假的
<Favorinfo> 不知道是不是昨天升级fedora出问题了
<imtxc> jusss: 如果别人本来就是发送的欺骗报文的话
<jusss> ofan: 那给提供一种新的局域网破坏的工具
<jusss> imtxc: 嗯，
<Favorinfo> imtxc: 很想弱弱的问一句  就算是知道mac又怎样呢    不还是一样找不到对方的么
<imtxc> jusss: 破坏的话, 短路还是很有效的
<mntc_> jusss:
<kungfan> 在不同tty启动不同桌面环境,怎么弄?
<alvin_rxg_bib> kungfan: X -- :1
<alvin_rxg_bib> X -- :2
<alvin_rxg_bib> X -- :3
<alvin_rxg_bib> oh sry
<jusss> alvin_rxg_bib: 搞路由，是不是只需要arpspoof -t 192.1681.1.1就行了？
<jusss> alvin_rxg_bib: 求指教
<alvin_rxg_bib> jusss: right
<kungfan> thx
<ofan> 看片咯
<qqbotbycai> qq(Cai==天马博士): 哇
<alvin_rxg_bib> 毕竟 arp 是双向的。 router 得记录某个电脑，该电脑也要记录 router 的
<jusss> alvin_rxg_bib: 如果加了192.168.1.255会怎么样
<qqbotbycai> qq(Cai==天马博士): 很好
<imtxc> qqbotbycai: 半天没说话以为你被ban了呢
<qqbotbycai> qq(Cai==天马博士): 压力测试通过
<alvin_rxg_bib> jusss: 255 是全网，不加 -t 就是 255
<microcai> imtxc:  这个群已经一个月没人发言了
<jusss> alvin_rxg_bib: 那搞个人的，就arpspoof -t victim gateway,然后arpspoof -t gateway victim?
<mntcdrom> inittab设置
<alvin_rxg_bib> jusss: 对。流量全部引到你的机器了。或者使用  fake 命令
<qqbotbycai> qq(Cai==天马博士): 重启了一下
<qqbotbycai> qq(Cai==天马博士): 呵呵
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求助，N卡官方驱动安装不能 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396408 Code:   ERROR: Failed to run `/usr/sbin/dkms build -m nvidia -v 304.22 -k          3.5.0-21-generic`: Error! Your kernel headers for kernel          3.5.0-21-generic cannot be found.                                               …
<microcai> test
<kk> microcai, 点点点.  ㍯ 
 * imtxc 睡觉
<jusss_> alvin_rxg_bib: arpspoof的-t若不指定则all hosts，所以只需要arpspoof -t  gateway?
<alvin_rxg_bib> ?
<jusss_> alvin_rxg_bib: 不懂呀，arpspoof
<alvin_rxg_bib> 自己去学一下网络
<pityonline> 请教个关于 git 的问题：如果一次提交了两个文件，能对这两个文件分别打上不同的标签吗？
<maplebeats> pityonline: add一个文件commit一次，再add另一个文件commit一次？
<pityonline> maplebeats: 已经同时提交了两个文件了
<maplebeats> pityonline: 回滚回去再来:)
<pityonline> maplebeats: 我知道 git 可以对之前的提交补打标签，但我说的情况不太一样
<pityonline> maplebeats: 晕
<pityonline> maplebeats: 再就是我想对不同文件打标签，比如A文件有两个标签，v0.1，v0.2，B文件也有两个同名的标签，这样不能实现吧？
<maplebeats> pityonline: 蛋蛋出来回答 adam8157
<adam8157> pityonline: tag是针对commit的吧
<pityonline> adam8157: 嗯，应该是只针对 commit
<pityonline> adam8157: 可以查看 log 中哪条提交是更改的哪些文件吗？
<adam8157> pityonline: 可以啊 git show有个option
<pityonline> adam8157: format 那个里面的 %f？
<adam8157> pityonline: =,= 忘了
<pityonline> adam8157: 多谢，我找找
<jusss_> alvin_rxg_bib: 我把arpspoof里的位置给搞反了
<jusss_> alvin_rxg_bib: 搞路由，只用arpspoof gateway就行了吧，加那个-t是啥意思？
<microcai> 人？
<jusss_> microcai: 直接arpspoof gateway是不是就让所有人都连不了网了？那 alvin_rxg_bib 为啥要加个-t ？不懂
<microcai> jusss_:  干嘛问我？ 难道我是教大家使用 arpspoof 的人？
<gfrog> pityonline: git log --stat 就看到哪些文件改动了。
<jusss_> microcai: 看不懂那个man，它说忽略就all hosts，它没说清楚是忽略-t后面的参数还是忽略-t
<gfrog> pityonline: git show 的时候直接显示补丁内容啊，也一样能看到改了哪些文件。
<pityonline> gfrog: 哦，其实我是想知道某个文件最后一次提交的 sha1 值
<microcai> jusss_:  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=116&t=304890
<kk> microcai ⇪ ti: P2P 终结者 for Linux 出现啦 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<pityonline> gfrog: 我发现用 git log filename 就可以
<microcai> jusss_: 话说确实是我
<gfrog> pityonline: git log file
<pityonline> gfrog: 嗯，顶部那条提交就是最近的了
<gfrog> pityonline: 多help吧，git的选项实在太多了
<gfrog> pityonline: 推荐常备一本pro git
<gfrog> pityonline: git tag啥的，一般码农用不上。除非去当maintainer。
<gfrog> pityonline: branch操作/rebase/merge之类的倒几乎天天用。
<microcai> gfrog: 放屁
<pityonline> gfrog: 嗯，那本书我粗读过一遍
<pityonline> gfrog: 呃
<gfrog> microcai: 至少敝司状态如此
<gfrog> microcai: 随你怎么说了。大概你们天天打tag玩儿
<microcai> gfrog: 打 tag 是很好的习惯
<gfrog> microcai: 放屁，我还说建branch是个很好的习惯呢
<microcai> gfrog: 每部署一个版本，都打 tag , 详细描述一下这个版本的部署情况。将来找 bug 轻松点
<gfrog> microcai: 你commit log写的屎
<gfrog> microcai: 基本就是commit，这是一个提交，修改bug之类吧？
<pityonline> gfrog: 打 tag 还是有点儿用的，对阶段性总结比较直观
<gfrog> pityonline: 你还能天天建阶段性总结？
<pityonline> gfrog: 不啊
<gfrog> pityonline: 我没说他没用，我只是说不能天天用，不是啥常用功能罢了。
<pityonline> gfrog: 嗯，不算是
<jusss_> microcai: 那对所有主机欺骗的话到底是忽略-t后面的参数还是忽略-t参数
<jusss_> man就不能给eg吗...
<jusss_> 说清楚点也行呀
<pityonline> gfrog: git log -a --pretty=oneline --graph | git name-rev --stdin --tags 这个就挺直观的，可以显示某 tag 阶段的提交序号
<microcai> jusss_:  -t targethost
<microcai> jusss_: 只欺骗 targethost
<microcai> jusss_: 没的话表示欺骗所有host
<jusss_> microcai: 没哪个？
<microcai> jusss_: 没  t 表示欺骗所有 host
<jusss_> microcai: 没-t target还是没target
<microcai> jusss_: -t XX 表示只欺骗 XXX
<microcai> jus
<microcai>  !
<jusss_> microcai: 没-t target表示欺骗所有还是有-t没target欺骗所有？
<microcai> jus
<microcai> jusss_: !!! -t target , 这是一个参数。
<jusss_> microcai: target不也是-t的参数吗
<microcai> jusss_: 独立分析你就输了
<microcai> jusss_: -t target 本身是一个整体
<microcai> jusss_: 这样表达你就懂了 -t=target
<jusss_> microcai: 也有种情况是-x xxx，若-
<jusss_> microcai: 若-x后面没指定则有缺省
<jusss_> 我的理解能力....
<jusss_> 我那可怜的理解能力...
<jusss_> 网关能是0.0.0.0？
<abine1> 安装Ubuntu12.10后换用了LXDE
<abine1> 感觉电脑的响应速度有所提高了
<abine1>    已经成功将树莓派打造成BT下载
<abine1> 可以日夜不停下载了
<kk>  06:24
#ubuntu-cn 2012-12-28
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 找不到IPv6地址的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396418 无法连接IPv6。 http://test-ipv6.com/ 的测试说DNS能接入IPv6，但找不到IPv6地址。 ifconfig显示有IPv6地址的。怎么破 用的是学校有线网络，在win下接入IPv6没问题。 Code: sudo ifconfig eth0      Link encap:Ethernet …
<imtxc> 日夜下载, 得你的身体和硬盘受的了啊..
<imtxc> 早啊各位 ofan gfrog
<kingbo> 早
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • 【转帖】高级比特币bitcoin挖矿教学：U盘+ubuntu+cgminer 进行比特币挖矿 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396422 【转自比特人交流论坛】 1、这是一篇写给矿工们的高级挖矿教程，而不是给入门矿工的初级教程,写给对电脑有一定基础的同学。 2、为什么用ubuntu系统？  …
<MeaCulpa> morning
<fairywell28> zao
<piggybox1> MeaCulpa:  morning
<iGoogle> 开通hi
<onlylove> yunfan: 我记得你说过你是devops？
<MeaCulpa> devops是啥
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 开发运维
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 你不是foolyou嘛。忽悠王
<MeaCulpa> ...
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 高人帮看看启动期间LightDM失败是怎么回事？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396424 Ubuntu 12.04 本来一切正常，由于Windows重新分里区，导致Ubuntu不能启动。后来用gurb进了Ubuntu然后重建了MBR。 然后问题就来了：Ubuntu启动时，LingtDM失败，没有了图形界面，字符界面启动后 …
<iGoogle> verb
<iGoogle> 		糊弄	fool, deceive
<iGoogle> lol
<linvnew> quit
<linvnew> exit
<adam8157> iGoogle: ee好英文
<iGoogle> 被蛋蛋说好英文，，，今晚睡不着了。失眠。
<adam8157> iGoogle: ...
<iGoogle> hoho
<onlylove> 看看买点安眠药什么的给ee送去
<UbuntuTalk> [兄] hohoho
<iGoogle> 印度神油？ onlylove
<iGoogle> 西班牙苍蝇？
<onlylove> iGoogle: 这个按你的需求，找adam要
<iGoogle> adam批发神油的？
<onlylove> 我不知道哦，你直接问他吧
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 求可以安装ubuntu的平板 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396427 各位前辈，目前我们有一个项目需要在linux下开发。急需一款有陀螺仪配置的平板，可以安装ubuntu的。欢迎各位帮忙推荐!!感谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ying_zm — 2012-12-28 10:20
<huntxu> ofan: still not working~
<ofan> 。。
<ofan> huntxu: 再试下
<huntxu> ofan: 嗷，竟然可以了。。。
<ofan> huntxu: 我加了个noccp选项，不知道对别人有没有影响
<huntxu> ofan: 囧 >.<
<jusss> test
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍢ 
<adam8157> bluezd: https://twitter.com/eexp01/status/284487008750039040
<bluezd> adam8157: ......
<adam8157> bluezd: 你亮了
<bluezd> adam8157: 哎　。。。。。。
<yunfan> onlylove: 是的 咋了
<onlylove> yunfan: 平常都做些什么？
<yunfan> onlylove: 写代码 搞维护 指导别人写代码 指导别人搞维护
<onlylove> yunfan: 还要指导别人写代码？
<iGoogle> bluezd: 额。就你这个不是我取的。怪蛤蟆。
<gfrog> adam8157: 你的本儿呢
<adam8157> gfrog: 5555  祈祷今天能到
<iGoogle> 可怜的蛋蛋
<gfrog> adam8157: 我祈祷硬盘和hdmi接头能到
 * bluezd 取名不慎啊，主要是我比较单纯，没有想那么多 ...... 太单纯了不好啊
<bluezd> gfrog: 给树莓派用的吧
<gfrog> bluezd: 叮咚
<bluezd> gfrog: hdmi转 DVI ?
<iGoogle> gfrog: 你真搞nas啥的？
<gfrog> bluezd: iGoogle 叮咚
<iGoogle> 叮，，，你个屁。。。说人话
<bluezd> gfrog: 回去我也折腾折腾去，不过木有硬盘啊
 * bluezd 元旦知道干啥了
<yunfan> onlylove: 没办法 我在哪里都是这个命  大概跟我没法去大公司有关系
<iGoogle> 知道，你继续宅，继续不撸。 bluezd
<bluezd> iGoogle: ......
<yunfan> bluezd: 名字咋了 不撸重点
<iGoogle> 蛤蟆居然不在。
<adam8157> lol
<adam8157> bluezd: 干啥
<iGoogle> 蛋蛋还开心哦。
<bluezd> adam8157: 什么干啥？
<adam8157> bluezd: 元旦
<iGoogle> 园蛋
<bluezd> adam8157: 不知道啊，看书，弄树莓派，就这样了呗
 * bluezd 每到放假的时候都会让我欢喜让我忧啊
<iGoogle> 弄啥。都是现成的dd过去的
<onlylove> yunfan: 也不好说，大公司有大公司的坏处，我这边除了桌面别的都没有权限，网络和server其实都能处理，但是就是不让你干
<iGoogle> onlylove: 啥公司
<onlylove> iGoogle: TI
<iGoogle> 额。这。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: ee
<iGoogle> 给我搞点芯片过来
<cfy> onlylove: 你在ti?
<gfrog> iGoogle: 喵
<iGoogle> 有内部价格没
<iGoogle> sample样品白送的吧。
<iGoogle> gfrog: 你变性了？
<onlylove> 我是外包的contractor，片子拿不到的
<cfy> onlylove: gaoji....
<iGoogle> onlylove: 你这。。。
<onlylove> 而且只负责桌面维护，server和网络都没我什么事情
<gfrog> bluezd: 不知道树莓能不能装上迅雷离线。 @@
<iGoogle> gfrog: 自己脚本，网盘下
<bluezd> gfrog: 有个 python 脚本啊 github 上
<iGoogle> cfy: 教育下噶嘛
<iGoogle> 不会脚本的噶嘛
<cfy> gfrog: 能装旋风离线。。。
<gfrog> iGoogle: bluezd 原来都有现成儿的。。。
<iGoogle> 。。
<onlylove> iGoogle: 想要什么片子，我找FAE或者研发商量下，少花点钱要个应该可以
<cfy> gfrog: 如果是py脚本，应该没有问题
<gfrog> cfy: 俺木有qq会员啊
<adam8157> bluezd: 老师有自己动手写操作系统 或者 一个操作系统的实现这两本书么?
<cfy> iGoogle: 什么？
<cfy> gfrog: ....
<iGoogle> onlylove: 白送的，我就搞搞。其实没啥需要嘛。lol
<bluezd> adam8157: 有啊，不过在家呢
<yunfan> nopcall: 我当然知道大公司有大公司的坏处 不过大公司和小公司最后都是以人民币结算的 所以只要发得多 你可以自己弄个vps来玩 比如我现在和你聊天的客户端就在我的linode上
<adam8157> bluezd: 前者 后者?
<iGoogle> onlylove: 等我想好，再说。
<nopcall> yunfan: .................................
<yunfan> onlylove: ti不是还经常送免费的芯片么
<cfy> iGoogle: 让以后崽崽读书了申请TI芯片
<onlylove> iGoogle: 这边主要是msp430的应用
<iGoogle> ti的芯片，一直不喜欢。
<cfy> msp430....
<cfy> 这便宜啊
<iGoogle> bs 430
<yunfan> onlylove: 送我一包msp吧
<bluezd> adam8157: 前者是书，在家呢，没怎么看，后者我看的是 PDF 的
<cfy> 这个我这里都好几个
<adam8157> bluezd: o
<onlylove> yunfan: 我不是做销售的
<iGoogle> yunfan: 你外行。啥叫包。
<iGoogle> 卷
<iGoogle> 大卷。1000pics
<cfy> @_@
<yunfan> onlylove: 饶来饶去 你还不是在混硬件 只不过从修电脑变成修空调 修冰箱的了 哈哈
<yunfan> iGoogle: 外行才要送啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 冰箱空调有专门的物业维护
<yunfan> onlylove: 你可以联系那个送免费样品的部门 帮我弄个
<iGoogle> 外行，ti不鸟你的啊
<cfy> iGoogle: 我有个fpga...
<cfy> iGoogle: sparten 3e 500的。。。
<bluezd> gfrog: https://github.com/iambus/xunlei-lixian 我以前是自己写了个脚本，不过跟这个比简直是弱爆了，之后就用这个了
<iGoogle> cfy: 学校偷的？
<cfy> iGoogle: 没用了。。。。自己买的。。。
<yunfan> onlylove: 我记得空调里是单片机的 不过好像许多51
<gfrog> adam8157: 用树莓派要回归debian了，XD
<iGoogle> @@@ 自己买了干嘛？
<yunfan> onlylove: ti有没高级点的芯片
<iGoogle> 代替fifo?
<cfy> iGoogle: 学习啊，买来玩。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: debian好 debian妙 debian呱呱叫
<yunfan> cfy: 为啥没用了
<cfy> iGoogle: ...
<onlylove> yunfan: 这边都中央空调的
<gfrog> adam8157: 不准学青蛙叫
<cfy> yunfan: 不知道现在能干啥。。。
<iGoogle> cfy: 想不出还能干啥
 * adam8157 侵犯专利了...
<huntxu> adam8157: 蛤蟆都不來了
<cfy> iGoogle: 当时有fpga的课嘛
<iGoogle> adam8157: 你今天好喜感哦。
<gfrog> bluezd: 赞
<iGoogle> cfy: 哦。
<adam8157> iGoogle: momo
<adam8157> huntxu: 嘘嘘你想他?
<iGoogle> gfrog: 青蛙？明明是噶嘛
<yunfan> cfy: 额
<huntxu> adam8157: 少了一個黑的對象啊
<iGoogle> cfy: 做了些什么？ fpga
<gfrog> adam8157: huntxu 为神马hamo不来了？
<adam8157> gfrog: 晓不得
<yunfan> iGoogle: 你有什么便宜点的无线收发部件推荐么
<iGoogle> 四川蛋蛋？
<gfrog> adam8157: bluezd 树莓派大便竟然440M+，好大。
<cfy> iGoogle: 做了一个计数器
<gfrog> adam8157: bluezd 颠覆认知了。。
<cfy> iGoogle: 不是计数器。。
<iGoogle> yunfan: 现在公司里面，好多wifi模块
<cfy> iGoogle: 频率计。。。。然后没了。。
<yunfan> iGoogle: 不是 是sdr那种
<iGoogle> cfy: 哇。太高级了。
<bluezd> gfrog: 家里有显示器还是串口？
<cfy> iGoogle: @_@
<iGoogle> 浪费啊。 cfy
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=32879
<kk> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 中国科学家发现引力以光速传播的证据
<iGoogle> sdr？
<cfy> iGoogle: 本来就是作业嘛
<yunfan> iGoogle: 对了 以前那种激光笔知道么 那个激光头叫什么? lerosua想搞
<onlylove> yunfan: 高级的？有啊……手机芯片什么的
<gfrog> bluezd: 哎呀，对了，在家用还得搞个串口呢
<gfrog> bluezd: 它用神马？ TTL？
<yunfan> iGoogle: sdr soft defined radio 软件无线电
<iGoogle> cfy: 你搞一个带堆栈的啥接口出来。支持你
<iGoogle> yunfan: 显示器上用的？
<onlylove> 串口？直接用usb转了
<iGoogle> CRT上？
<bluezd> gfrog: 是啊，对，USB TTL , 淘宝 10 一个，我用的就是
<iGoogle> soft defined radio，就哪玩具嘛。
<gfrog> bluezd: 哦，那去收一条，顺便把那个砖掉的路由修好。
<iGoogle> 现成的买的
<yunfan> iGoogle: 跟显示器有毛关系
<iGoogle> 以前那种激光笔知道<-
<yunfan> bluezd: 我买的120一个
<cfy> iGoogle: 没什么意思，估计要送同学了。。。
<iGoogle> 你用词不准的，无法理解了
<bluezd> yunfan: 有钱人啊
<iGoogle> cfy: 自己留这，当古董嘛
<cfy> iGoogle: 关键我和同学合买，2个fpga，一个焼写线。。。
<iGoogle> 额。昨天不是要打印机。。。 yunfan
<iGoogle> cfy: 女同学？
<cfy> iGoogle: 男的。。
<iGoogle> lol
<yunfan> iGoogle: 我说的是软件可以发射的那种 有人拿来当电台
<iGoogle> 频率不申请。直接发？
 * cfy 吃饭去
<iGoogle> 哪迟早被抓
<yunfan> 呵呵
<yunfan> 用业务爱好者频段
<iGoogle> cfy: 一说女同学，你就肚子饿了。
<iGoogle> yunfan: 哪搞不长的。
<onlylove> 业余爱好者频段好像也要申请执照
<iGoogle> 业余的，谁搞执照。。
<iGoogle> 哪频段，本来就是让你们打架的
<iGoogle> onlylove: 丫丫的，忘记你TI的了。你也是忽悠嘛。
<iGoogle> 吓唬别人，购买产品。是不。
<gfrog> huntxu: 帅胡须
<onlylove> iGoogle: 不忽悠啊，我deskhelp，本来业余电台就要执照，连呼号都定死
<huntxu> gfrog: 嗷
<iGoogle> 你以为你在德国
<yunfan> 还可以冒充gsm的频段
<onlylove> 国内对业余无线电管的还是比较严的
 * gfrog 据说明年不业余无线电牌照了？
<gfrog> onlylove: 主要是怕里通外国
<iGoogle> 只管功率。功率大的，才查
<gfrog> iGoogle: 其实现在人家都用卫星了 XD
<iGoogle> 如果要政治宣传，肯定要无线广播。
<iGoogle> 卫星，打落你的。lol
<jiero> ...
<yunfan> 所以直接用gsm频段好了
<yunfan> 公安找你 就说手机出问题了
<iGoogle> 公安说，只是请你喝茶。
<yunfan> 那就去一趟呗  事情又不大
<iGoogle> 喝茶很贵的。
<MeaCulpa> 现在直接用北斗发卫星短信了
<yunfan> 花的是纳税人的钱 不花就沉没成本了
<iGoogle> 一喝12天
<yunfan> iGoogle: 那个激光笔的激光头到底叫什么
<yunfan> iGoogle: 显然你对这事没概念
<iGoogle> 啥激光笔，你没说明白
<onlylove> 激光笔的激光头？和光驱那激光头一样的吧
<yunfan> iGoogle: 就以前流行过一阵的  许多人拿来在电影院乱晃
<iGoogle> 35块一个，激光笔，照射距离1000米
<yunfan> iGoogle: 后来还可以更换头 有各种图案的
<iGoogle> 我家2个。
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 我们读书时候用来制导
<yunfan> iGoogle: 只要知道那个激光头部件叫什么
<iGoogle> 不就是哪玩具嘛。
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 现在许多人用来讲解ppt
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 我们读书时候用来制导女生寝室--位我们的天狼望远镜
<iGoogle> 就激光头啊。看功率不同而已
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 好吧
<yunfan> 那个真是激光么 我表示怀疑
<iGoogle> 。
<iGoogle> 聚焦就叫激光啊
 * MeaCulpa 当年凑分子买的天狼还是很猛的
 * MeaCulpa 当年凑分子买的天狼还是很猛的，配上激光制导，学校门口窗帘小贩生意立即火爆
<yunfan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/219890.htm  这个不错
<kk> yunfan 啥标题, ⇪ 时速120续航300km 新Qbeak电动车将投产_cnBeta 硬件新闻_cnBeta.COM
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 没买日本的那测距锁定望远镜？
<iGoogle> 德国的，买不起
 * adam8157 ems不给力啊!!!
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 我们是入门级月球级的天文望远镜啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 当当不给力啊！
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 没啥意思 大学了还需要望远镜么
<iGoogle> 天文的那种啊。。。
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 增光反射+增透滤镜
<nopcall> 我的ff里看一些网站的视频只要把鼠标移动上去 视频画面就会一直闪烁。这是怎么回事呢。 gentoo-x86 firefox17 flash-11.2
<iGoogle> 至于嘛。
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 怎么不至于...
<MeaCulpa> 关键是增透
<yunfan> adam8157: 别说了 我那天在亚马逊买的书 特意用加急  结果两天以后才到 擦
<iGoogle> 看毛？
<onlylove> 天文镜我记得入门的要1000多
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 看毛
<iGoogle> lol
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我们买的2.4k
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪叔儿乃还好这口儿 XD
<iGoogle> gfrog: 才知道吧
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 入门级别天狼，看环形山啥的
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 凑份子嘛
<gfrog> iGoogle: 啧啧。
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 还是有想法。。。
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 舍不得买，觉得太奢侈
<MeaCulpa> 适合月亮，金星之类
<iGoogle> 研究环形山哦。 gfrog
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我记得那时候每天7:30熄灯...
<gfrog> iGoogle: 哦，我理解，理解。
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 什么啊，那不正用灯的时候么
<iGoogle> 高级的酷胖啊
<iGoogle> onlylove: 你傻了。
<iGoogle> 他是说他们自己这边
<MeaCulpa> lol
<onlylove> 哦……
<MeaCulpa> 激光笔两个作用，制导，测距
<iGoogle> 照了，不疼？ lol
<onlylove> 不疼……
<iGoogle> 疼快
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 为毛不直接泡妞啪啪啪
<iGoogle> 当年酷胖也胖。
<onlylove> 你如果拆过光驱的话，那就知道光盘在光驱旋起来的时候，那小点透过光盘的点很亮的
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 泡妞又不能多对多
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 数据结构啊
<iGoogle> 你可以hash啊。 MeaCulpa
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 那时候没那么开放
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa1->xxx MeaCulpa2->yyy
<onlylove> ……
<iGoogle> hash还可以嵌套嘛
<iGoogle> 3p
<onlylove> 现在也就用stellarium看看星星了
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 你那时候是什么年代 应该也差不多吧
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 90年代后半夜
 * adam8157 ems不给力啊
<MeaCulpa> s/夜/叶
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 页
<iGoogle> 酷胖79年的
<huntxu> 依依72年的
<iGoogle> 。
<fairywell28> 哪位帮忙帮我下一个 http://larbin.sourceforge.net/index-eng.html  larbin的源码，非常谢谢！
<kk> fairywell28 ⇪ t: Larbin : Parcourir le web, telle est ma passion
<iGoogle> 过新年，买新衣
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 求送新衣...
<iGoogle> 剩下的钱，够没一条皮草内裤。你要不。 bye_bye
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 没见过皮草内裤是啥. 要! 寄过来吧~ lol
<iGoogle> 早上看某笑话，看到图片。现在找不到了。
<bye_bye> ....
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ~~ 我语文不及格
<MeaCulpa> 路边抓只猫就是
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 那你难道是结婚才啪啪啪的
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 那倒不是...
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 望远镜挺好啊，安全卫生廉价
<iGoogle> 望远镜不卫生吧
<iGoogle> cfy: 有空没。做一个lirc不。
<freeflying> iGoogle: 世纪金源离你远不远
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 那你还说那时候不开放 哼哼
<iGoogle> freeflying: 天。没听过。要看地图
<huntxu> ...
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 求助，主板網卡驅動為atheros 8161 ，集成的。裝不了網絡驅動 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396430 在终端输入命令时一直提示 NO such file or directory 。我是解压在home文件里。输入命令：cd \+驱动文件夹名称。按回车就提示我这个 NO such file or directory  …
<iGoogle> freeflying: 新开的区。看到了。
<huntxu> adam8157: 你確定是“頁”。。。
<freeflying> iGoogle: 很远？
<slucx> adam8157: 知不知道awesome的点击按钮信号是什么？
<iGoogle> freeflying: 不很远。可以去江边，一线的餐馆。
<huntxu> iGoogle: 我記得有條坡子街
<iGoogle> huntxu: 也靠江边。边上就是酒吧一条街。
<freeflying> iGoogle: 不求最好吃的，但求最贵的
<freeflying> lol
<huntxu> iGoogle: 嗯，當時就住附近，半夜三點了，還那麽多人從酒吧出來。。。
<iGoogle> 晚上，路口必定一堆警察，抓喝酒开车的。
<huntxu> 不少行將失身的迷途少女。。
<iGoogle> freeflying: 是吧。江边的，只能是偏贵。
<jiero> huntxu: ...
<iGoogle> 还过得去。 freeflying
<iGoogle> huntxu: 你3点还逛？
<huntxu> iGoogle: 我們11點到的長沙，回旅館修整下之後12點半才出來的
<iGoogle> 通常5/6点才出来吧。3点的，是出台的。 huntxu
<huntxu> 吃個飯不就三點了
<iGoogle> lol
<jiero> huntxu: 。。。
<huntxu> 不過水到是真好，吃小龍蝦，辣到嘴唇都腫，第二天起來啥事都沒有
<jiero> huntxu: 吃货啊。。。没想到你那么能吃。。。
<iGoogle> 啊。居然吃辣的
<huntxu> 換珠江水，第二天出不了聲音了
<onlylove> iGoogle: 其实TI可以申请免费样片的
<iGoogle> onlylove: 这当然。啥公司都这样
<onlylove> iGoogle: 那你找我要什么片子？不免费的？
<iGoogle> 没想好。
<onlylove> 想好没想好的，直接去申请就是，申请过了联邦快递送上门
<yunfan> huntxu: 我记得合肥的是 小龙虾+ 扎啤
<yunfan> onlylove: 关键是申请麻烦吧
<onlylove> http://www.ti.com.cn/general/cn/docs/gencontent.tsp?contentId=29859
<kk> onlylove 啥标题, ⇪ 样片申请常见问题集 – 德州仪器
<huntxu> yunfan: 小龍蝦+王老吉
<huntxu> lol
<jiero> 。
<huntxu> jiero: 老板你啥時候開張啊
<jiero> huntxu: 感觉还是比较遥远，如果认真点大概明年初试试。
<jiero> huntxu: 老板。。。称呼不对。。。
<huntxu> jiero: 那是啥
<huntxu> jiero: 投資人？
<jiero> huntxu: 更不是。。。
<onlylove> 小店长
<yunfan> onlylove: 还不如你给打个招呼 主要是不想为这么便宜的东西撒个谎 那样搞得自己太廉价
<jiero> huntxu: 不是啥赚钱的，也不是买卖。。。所以都不算。
<huntxu> jiero: 對噢
<huntxu> jiero: 主席2
<jiero> huntxu: 。。。
<huntxu> jiero: 難道叫會長？
<huntxu> jiero: 主任什麽的也可以
<jiero> huntxu: 。。。
<jiero> huntxu: 真没想过标签。
<nopcall> 囧啊 分了6G的swap 结果就没用上过。
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: huntxu 我的错 是"叶"
<bye_bye> adam8157: 收到没?
<adam8157> bye_bye: 在北京ems呢...
<bye_bye> adam8157: 那就是这一两天的事情了
<huntxu> adam8157: = =
<bye_bye> huntxu: 你一个广东人, 竟然也信王老吉...
<adam8157> bye_bye: 明天放假...
<bye_bye> adam8157: ....
<bye_bye> iGoogle: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.2.CaWpLx&id=16282155844
<kk> bye_bye 啥标题, ⇪ 可包税日本直送 NEC超轻型LaVie Z 笔记本电脑 PC-LZ550 JS Win8-淘宝网
<yunfan> canton style
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 是不是很漂亮? 999g 1600*900的分辨率. 13寸
<yunfan> bye_bye: 貌似日货普遍贵
<bye_bye> yunfan: 恩, 确实. 不过给 ee推荐, 不推荐贵的分明就是看不起他嘛~
<bye_bye> yunfan: 999g, 标准电压cpu, 13寸, 还是有看头儿的
<bye_bye> pylaurent: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.2.CaWpLx&id=16282155844
<pylaurent> bye_bye:   na ni...
<bye_bye> pylaurent: Version for pylaurent is Purple IRC
<bye_bye> pylaurent: 999g 13寸 1600*900 3代I5/i7 128g/256g ssd
<pylaurent> bye_bye:   875g。。。
<pylaurent> bye_bye:   875克= =。
<bye_bye> pylaurent: 875吗? 我去看看去
<bye_bye> pylaurent: 恩, 确实是.
<bye_bye> pylaurent: 是不是觉得mba弱爆了?
<pylaurent> bye_bye:    好吧...但是这CPU略渣啊
<bye_bye> pylaurent: Core i7 3517U  还行吧.  http://www.notebookcheck.net/Mobile-Processors-Benchmarklist.2436.0.html
<kk> bye_bye 啥标题, ⇪ Mobile Processors - Benchmarklist - Notebookcheck.net Tech
<bye_bye> pylaurent: 跟我现在的cpu一个水平.
<pylaurent> bye_bye:   比你CPU要弱一点
<bye_bye> pylaurent: 恩, 我的73, 他的75
<bye_bye> pylaurent: 就算是同一个水平了
<bye_bye> pylaurent: 至少比mba强多了.
<pylaurent> bye_bye:   太渣了也不好
<bye_bye> pylaurent: 啥太渣了?
<pylaurent> bye_bye:   重量上能秒 mba
<bye_bye> pylaurent: 性能至少也是mba顶配了吧
<pylaurent> bye_bye:     不是哦
<bye_bye> pylaurent: mba有啥高配? 16g内存?
<pylaurent> bye_bye:   mba  可以  8G内存的样子
<bye_bye> pylaurent: 对呀, 这个也是8g
<pylaurent> bye_bye:   nani
<bye_bye> pylaurent: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.11.MIaDa1&id=16282215242
<kk> bye_bye 啥标题, ⇪ 可包税 日本直送12年NEC超轻型LaVie Z电脑LZ750 JS Win8-淘宝网
<onlylove> 这机器，日文键盘吧？
<onlylove> 怕不习惯
<iGoogle> bye_bye: 键盘都看不到。这要是忽悠了。维修都没地方
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 反回车设计.
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 如何让制定的源服务器使用代理？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396432 当前我有使用deb http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable main源，因为总所周之的原因，我仅仅想让我的source.list中这个源使用代理，而其他的不用。如何配置？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 chee.linux — 2012 …
<bye_bye> onlylove: 就是一个反回车设计而已. 比欧式键盘抢夺了.
<onlylove> bye_bye: 还有很多多余的按键
<iGoogle> 屏幕有点丑。下面还是漂亮
<adam8157> bye_bye: 标题里的JS是奸商的意思么
<bye_bye> onlylove: 好事情呀. 你直接xmodmap到你想要的功能
<onlylove> iGoogle: 既然是日行了，肯定应该是日文键盘布局
<bye_bye> adam8157: node.js
<iGoogle> 不是日文吧
<iGoogle> 没键盘图片
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 我们都是辛苦的看整机的图片, 来看键盘的...
<iGoogle> http://www.windowsfordevices.com/images/stories/nec_lvtouch_input.jpg?iact=hc&vpx=406&vpy=380&dur=7801&hovh=131&hovw=383&tx=154&ty=98&sig=108316561433490942042&ei=qSDdUPmODYWViQeK8oCYAg&page=1&tbnh=105&tbnw=275&start=0&ndsp=17&ved=1t:429,r:14,s:0,i:128
<iGoogle> 不对。不是这
<imtxc> 好啊大家
<imtxc> bye_bye: 求送mp3
<bye_bye> imtxc: 我自己就一个...
<imtxc> bye_bye: 五毛
<bye_bye> imtxc: 行.
<bye_bye> imtxc: 你出运费
<imtxc> bye_bye: 嘛麻婆
<imtxc> bye_bye: 嘛mp3?
<bye_bye> imtxc: 我用坏的创新.
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 请问使用busybox如何查看命令使用说明 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396433 RT。我现在有busybox的源码。听说如果不知道命令怎么用，用busybox。 统计信息: 发表于 由 sunxf — 2012-12-28 12:35
<jusss> iGoogle: 子网内能arpspoof吗？
<imtxc> b
<imtxc> bye_bye: 坏的有啥用..
<imtxc> jusss: 可以spoof
<fairywell28> .
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: jiero 我刚才Crawl居然饿死了...
<MeaCulpa> Berserker饿得快，一路斩杀的爽快,忘了吃...
<MeaCulpa> 果然比NetHack安逸，死的也突然
<jusss> .
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求助~boot里的哪些文件可以删除？空间满了不能升级了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396437 哪些文件能删除，还有怎么删除？ 文件满了 不能升级了 求助 统计信息: 发表于 由 gsn97439 — 2012-12-28 13:27
 * slucx 谁知道awful.widget.button的哪个事件是鼠标点击事件？
<adam8157> slucx: 1
<slucx> adam8157: 1?
<slucx> adam8157: 1是信号？
<adam8157> slucx: 123 左右中 45 滚轮
<slucx> adam8157: myicon = awful.widget.button({ image = image(beautiful.awesome_icon) })
<slucx> myicon:add_signal("press", function () awful.util.spawn_with_shell("xterm") end)
<adam8157> slucx: 不是这么玩儿的吧, 你去默认配置里搜索button
<slucx> adam8157: 哦，我看看
<slucx> adam8157: 不会改，我想把那个带icon的改成一个button
<slucx> adam8157: mouse::entry这个信号就可以用，但是press就不可以
<MeaCulpa> 被Awesome玩
<slucx> MeaCulpa: 好吧
<Pwnna> ..
<srdgame> 最近的版本启动应用的速度都不快，有什么解决方案不
<slucx> adam8157: 你是怎么玩的？
<imtxc> slucx: 你完awesome?
<slucx> imtxc: 不是，我是被玩的
<imtxc> slucx: 我也被awesome玩过一段时间
<imtxc> 后来放弃了, 平铺不是适合每一个人的
<slucx> imtxc: 那你被玩的时间里有没有弄过带图标的按钮？
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 别以awesome抹黑瓦片
<MeaCulpa> slucx: ROX?
<adam8157> slucx: 绑定快捷键啊, menu啥的都删掉了
<MeaCulpa> 要按钮还搞平铺做啥...
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 库胖叔用的什么瓦片呢
<imtxc> slucx: 没有用过按钮.
<MeaCulpa> dmenu足矣
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: Echinus
<kk> 新 其它类软件 • 默认是不是禁止从所有端口访问此计算机？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396439 如图，没有添加inbound traffic policy，是否表示禁止从所有端口访问此计算机？ firestater.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 realrealjerry — 2012-12-28 13:43
<imtxc> slucx: 用awesome 就全部快捷键吧
<slucx> adam8157: 是快捷键，弄这个给别人用，总得让别人可以打开终端吧
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: GitHub上随便找的一个，用到现在
<adam8157> slucx: 给别人用? 自找没趣
<MeaCulpa> slucx: 开终端是最常用的键位...
<huntxu> slucx: wibox沒有mouse::press
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 额 我都没听过这个 能截图看看么 漂亮不
<huntxu> slucx: 好好看wiki
<slucx> adam8157: 别人拿我电脑用
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 看个毛，瓦片了，啥都没
 * adam8157 谁也别想用我电脑!
 * huntxu 谁也别想用我电脑!
 * slucx adam8157汗
 * slucx huntxu 汗
<MeaCulpa> ...
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 没弄个  conky什么的
<huntxu> 把鍵位弄到只有自己知道怎麽按
<huntxu> 程序的最後一個字母做快捷鍵，比如firefox用x，xchat用t
<huntxu> 要顛覆
<imtxc> huntxu: 胡须也用瓦片?
<slucx> huntxu: 我的程序都是用xbindkeys配置的，弄这个想给别人用
<huntxu> imtxc: awesome啊
<huntxu> slucx: wibox沒有mouse::press
<slucx> huntxu: 如果我把xbindkeys偷偷关了，那才是都不能用呢
<slucx> huntxu: 那可以点击的按钮怎样定义？
<yunfan> adam8157: 前途不大
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: slucx http://ucarenya.tumblr.com/image/7267160273
<yunfan> huntxu: awesome?
<huntxu> slucx: 鬼知道，慢慢翻文檔吧
 * imtxc 忘了是什么原因回到 xfce4的了.
<huntxu> yunfan: 嗯
<slucx> huntxu: 一直在翻
<yunfan> huntxu: 我很好奇如果你去普通人的电脑会怎么办
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: slucx http://ucarenya.tumblr.com/image/7267066900
<slucx> MeaCulpa: 壁纸应该共享下
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: slucx 当年我做了套台历...
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 好图
<MeaCulpa> 起个urxvt 跑个cal
<huntxu> yunfan: 沒怎麽樣啊，用鼠標嘛
<slucx> huntxu: 那你也用不成我的电脑
<huntxu> slucx: 誰稀罕。。。
<yunfan> huntxu: 你应该玩cui 像我一样弄个linode 然后在别人机器上弄个ssh client
<slucx> huntxu: haha
<huntxu> yunfan: =.=
<MeaCulpa> slucx: imtxc 一旦以观赏壁纸为主要目的，啥conky啥WM都是浮云
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: conky不影响观赏壁纸嘛
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 酷胖叔壁紙觀+1
<slucx> MeaCulpa: WM以方便为准，我也不用conky
<imtxc> yunfan: 我用ssh登录vps延迟好大....
<MeaCulpa> 我那时候7个快捷键，把壁纸分为7类
<yunfan> imtxc: 所以你要买个离国内近的嘛
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 中美法日歐？
<MeaCulpa> 1-2是公共级别，1-4是家人级别，7是器官级别
<MeaCulpa> 3+是成人级别
<imtxc> yunfan: 米国的是一个德行?
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 家人比公共能多看点什么？
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 不突出器官的porn
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 6-
<yunfan> imtxc: 可以买加盘国的 东京机房
<imtxc> yunfan: 你用的日本的 linode?
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 那家人包括小喷油么
<yunfan> imtxc: 这不废话么
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 不突出内脏的gore
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 小朋友3-
<imtxc> yunfan: 求vps账户测试一下速度^
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 那你这个有逻辑漏洞 家里的小喷油怎么办?
<MeaCulpa> 不过去年简化了，现在只有3个级别了...
<huntxu> gore都有，好重口。。。
<yunfan> imtxc: hold on
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 3-
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 但小喷油确实家里人
<imtxc> yunfan: .
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 规则也有优先级啊
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 你自己思维简单...
<MeaCulpa> 其实也不难，那时候在快捷键里check了系统时间，23:00以后
<iIlL10oO> http://www.china-pub.com/computers/bookinfo/cjjby.htm
<kk> iIlL10oO ⇪ ti: C++的背影――C++之父Bjarne Stroustrup印象
<MeaCulpa> 有一次我记错了，当这一家老小按错...
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 你逻辑有问题 难怪不做程序员 有的分支永久进不去
<huntxu> ...
<MeaCulpa> http://www.ucarenya.com/g/v/misc/fun/sina_rebound.jpg.html
<kk> MeaCulpa 啥标题, ⇪ sina_rebound [ÚCARENYA]
 * MeaCulpa 居然收录了这抓图...
<MeaCulpa> dmenu不错, 基本够用
<yunfan> dmenu还有点问题 i3也是用这个的
<black_angel> 说什么实行网络实名制啦
<Pwnna> ..
<black_angel> 这事是好还是坏呢？
<Pwnna> 坏
<yunfan> 当然是好事
<MeaCulpa> black_angel: 手机也实名制了
<Pwnna>  哦
<yunfan> 你总不想50岁时候才遇到新中国诞生吧
<MeaCulpa> 本来就是实名的吧，你家里
<black_angel> 元芳，这事你怎么看呀
<yunfan> 现在反动派越猖狂 咱们就越高兴
<black_angel> 反动？
<black_angel> 反动吗？
<yunfan> 不吗
<black_angel> 元芳不会是被洗脑了吧
<Pwnna> pulseaudio/tumbleweede
<Pwnna> lol
<yunfan> imtxc: 没看你上去呢
<black_angel> 可怜的骚年呀
<yunfan> 呵呵 朝鲜人民都以为自己是最幸福的
 * adam8157 好久没有写blog了...
<imtxc> yunfan: 上去了 测试了一下,跟我这个vps一样
<imtxc> adam8157: 主席比你更久没有写了,白订你俩的 RSS了.
<yunfan> imtxc: 你的在哪里
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: blog这东西，也就一开始有热度
<imtxc> yunfan: 洛杉矶好像我没具体问
<MeaCulpa> 我也有几个月没写了
<adam8157> imtxc: 今天写篇
<yunfan> imtxc: 不大可能
<imtxc> adam8157: 中午还没看到
<yunfan> adam8157: 听到你不祸害人 我很欣慰
<adam8157> imtxc: 我晚上能贴出来
<MeaCulpa> 期待期待
<MeaCulpa> 别文艺了
<adam8157> imtxc: 关于某个编译器屏障和某个cpu指令和某个cpu优化
<imtxc> adam8157: 我就说 我以为google reader抽了又
<yunfan> 这不是叫 cpu亲和性么 昨天我还看了个文章讲这个 adam8157
<adam8157> yunfan: 不是...
<adam8157> yunfan: 我写的都是很基础的东西
<imtxc> yunfan: 看 /msg
<MeaCulpa> gaoji
<yunfan> adam8157: 也对 你也玩不出优化的花样
<adam8157> yunfan: ...
<imtxc> yunfan: 你看看比你的慢么
 * ofan 很久动过blog了
 * ofan 很久没动过blog了
<imtxc> ofan: 还有你
<imtxc> ofan: 也白订阅了.
<yunfan> 我也好久没写了
<yunfan> 决定假期要写一个
<ofan> imtxc: 放点h图给你看？
<ofan> 其实我想写小说
<imtxc> ofan: 我自己用你的SSH上草榴
<ofan> imtxc: ...
<imtxc> ofan: 我看在线的
<ofan> imtxc: 以后重点监控你
<imtxc> ofan: ........
<imtxc> ofan: adam8157 roylez 速速去更新博客
 * imtxc 顺便求靠谱的rss阅读器 恩,CLI的最好了.
<ofan> imtxc: 用gui的
<WhiteMoOn> http://q.115.com/220111/16733
<kk> WhiteMoOn 啥标题, ⇪ 遍寻那些毫无节操的电影 - 糗事笑话百科圈 - 115圈子 - 小圈子 大世界 - 115网盘
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: newsbeuter
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 或者自己parse
<MeaCulpa> WhiteMoOn: ...
<imtxc> ofan: gui的有啥好用的么,现在就用的浏览器..
<MeaCulpa> WhiteMoOn: 你咋老贴115的东西
<ofan> imtxc: linux下不知道
<MeaCulpa> WhiteMoOn: 都是无节操的js~
<ofan> mac有reeder很好用
<MeaCulpa> newsbeuter还成吧
<imtxc> 浏览器看googlereader老出错.
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 我试试
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: rss的话很工整，title, description, link
<MeaCulpa> 基本就这三种元素了
<gfrog> adam8157: 硬盘到了 XD
<imtxc> yunfan: 完了我再试试其它家的
<slucx> adam8157: awesome是不是就不能实现图标按钮啊，文档里都木有啊
 * slucx 好吧，我掉针眼儿里了
<yunfan> slucx: 是py
<slucx> yunfan: ?
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 【求助】发现Ubuntu不能同时链接两个网络连接，高手来。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396440 系统ubuntu12.04.1LTS 32位。 公司的网络是各人电脑ADSL拨号上网。不能自动获取局域网IP，只能自己手动设置才能访问局域网。今天我遇到问题了，任务栏中的网络 …
 * imtxc 擦 掉线了?
<slucx> imtxc: 嗯
<WhiteMoOn> MeaCulpa: 哈哈，最近下东西下多了
<WhiteMoOn> MeaCulpa: 离线迅雷结束了哇
<MeaCulpa> WhiteMoOn: 我没下
<MeaCulpa> WhiteMoOn: 你要？
<ILYG> 谁能说一下 频道怎么注册？
<ILYG> 我进某些频道  说需要注册进入。。。。。
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 悲剧 居然要 proxychains newsbeuter
<pityonline> adam8157: 请教一个 octopress 创建了一个 page 但在主页为什么不显示？
<imtxc> pityonline: 不会自动显示的
<pityonline> imtxc: 要改 _config.yml？
<imtxc> pityonline: 不是 _config.yml
<imtxc> pityonline: 稍等
<pityonline> imtxc: thx
<imtxc> pityonline: source/_includes/custom/navigation.html
<pityonline> imtxc: 我看看
<imtxc> pityonline: 恩, 要让页面在导航栏显示的话就要在这个里面加上.
<adam8157> pityonline: source/_includes/custom/navigation.html
<pityonline> imtxc: adam8157 学习了，多谢！
<imtxc> pityonline: lol
<imtxc> octopress 赶紧多搞几套模板出来,现在越来越多人迁移过去,审美疲劳了快.
<WhiteMoOn> MeaCulpa: 没下算了
<adam8157> huntxu: 又涨咯
<gfrog> bluezd: ping.
<bluezd> gfrog: pong
<gfrog> bluezd: 乃的派怎么接显示器的啊？ http://shamiao.com/raspi/25 这个看起来好吓人呢
<kk> gfrog 啥标题, ⇪ 绝对不要在树莓派上使用无源的HDMI→VGA视频转换器！ - 沙渺很忙
<bluezd> gfrog: 我是 HDMI 转 DVI 的，没问题，HDMI 转 VGA 的貌似不好用，我试过
<gfrog> bluezd: dvi不会有那么大电流嘛？ 我用电脑的usb接过来，貌似显示器不亮呢
<gfrog> bluezd: 难道非要插一个sd卡显示器才能点亮？
<bluezd> gfrog: 你用的电源是啥？手机充电器吗？
<bluezd> gfrog: 我电源用手机充电器，然后插上cable 就行了
<gfrog> bluezd: 电脑
<huntxu> adam8157: 。。。
<gfrog> bluezd: 需要插sd么？不插没自检信息啥的？
<bluezd> gfrog: 我觉得不需要，插上转接线和电源后应该就会有反映，不过我没有试过，我是(转接线，sd 卡 )都插上后，然后通电就木有问题
<jusss> imtxc: arpspoof能用于子网的话话，哇咔咔，那不是能抓很多包
<jusss> iGoogle: ，
<iGoogle> gfrog: https://twitter.com/eexp01/status/284560241054609408/photo/1
<iGoogle> 噶嘛。握手。没SD
<roylez_> imtxc: 渣渣
<roylez_> iGoogle: 阿姨神
<gfrog> iGoogle: 乃也刚买嘛？
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 安装USB无线网卡驱动，出现“没有规则可以创建目标“config”。 停止。”错误 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396443 ubuntu11.04,磊科nw336网卡，驱动是http://drivers.mydrivers.com/download/420-168230-Realtek-RTL8192SU-RTL8188SU-RTL8191SU-RT/ 每次都是出现“没有规则可以创建 …
<iGoogle> 才到的。 gfrog
<slucx> adam8157: 终于会玩这个了~
<gfrog> iGoogle: 神乃要做遥控汽车了？
<iGoogle> roylez_: 乐乐尾巴猪猪
<gfrog> iGoogle: 求方案啊。
<iGoogle> 坦克。 gfrog
<iGoogle> 找SD去
<gfrog> iGoogle: 管他是啥，能拍裙底不？ XD
<iGoogle> 冇得SD
<jusssss> iGoogle, arpspoof能在子网内抓包不？
<huntxu> adam8157: 桑心
<adam8157> huntxu: 咋了
<iGoogle> jusssss: 没用过。问蛋蛋嘘嘘
<huntxu> adam8157: 連大盤都跑輸啊
<huntxu> adam8157: 沒過3000點的時候，別提醒我
<adam8157> huntxu: 啧啧
 * gfrog 听说C家连五险一金都没有，求辟谣。 cc adam8157 freeflying 
<jusssss> adam8157, arpspoof能在子网内抓包吗
<freeflying> gfrog: 你从哪里听来的啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 传言
<adam8157> freeflying: C家挖人汹涌
<iGoogle> 啥C家
<gfrog> iGoogle: Canon 办公大厂
<freeflying> gfrog: 你都说了是传言了
<iGoogle> 额。典范？
<iGoogle> 啥嘛
<gfrog> freeflying: 所以求辟谣
<freeflying> gfrog: 你该有自己的判断啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 求辟谣
<iGoogle> gfrog: 赶紧去买SD*2，邮寄过来
<gfrog> iGoogle: 俺有，在家
<freeflying> gfrog: 自己判断啊
<gfrog> iGoogle: 还有tf转sd，都没带
<gfrog> freeflying: 不正面辟谣那就认为确有其事了。
<iGoogle> 丫丫的。我家也一堆
<freeflying> gfrog: 程序猿基本功
<iGoogle> 不支持usb启动？
<gfrog> iGoogle: 不支持
<gfrog> iGoogle: 必须sd卡
<iGoogle> 这bt的
<gfrog> iGoogle: https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-8pniQ14J108/UN1OYirD6OI/AAAAAAAAIuY/8XC7Sr7D0eo/s800/8638D8AA-0968-48C0-875D-4C9E48DBE03D.JPG
<gfrog> iGoogle: 乃有hdmi接口的显示器？
<iGoogle> 有lan，不支持pex?
<onlylove> 这货有firmware没
<gfrog> iGoogle: 不支持呢
<onlylove> 突然觉得好弱
<jusssss> onlylove, arpspoof子网内能抓包不
<iGoogle> 2012-12-16-wheezy-raspbian.zip
<onlylove> jusssss: 你理解交换式网络的概念不
<jusssss> onlylove, ...不理解
<jusssss> onlylove, 跟hub有关？
<onlylove> jusssss: 你……先看思科网络工程师学院去
<iGoogle> 居然有1M多的速度。
<jusssss> onlylove, 哦
<gfrog> iGoogle: 乃太幸福了，我100k拖回来的。
<iGoogle> 是吧
<iGoogle> 直接下载啊。 gfrog
<onlylove> jusssss: 你先弄明白交换式网络，共享式网络什么的概念，然后再看看抓包的原理
<onlylove> jusssss: 抓包通常在交换机上抓的
<jusssss> onlylove, 嗯
<onlylove> jusssss: 然后你就可以理解为什么某墙使用的时是旁路，而不是直接过滤了
<cfy> iGoogle: lirc是啥？
<iGoogle> cfy: 搜索啊。遥控的。最简单的
<iGoogle> Linux irda remote controller?
<cfy> iGoogle: 好像挺好
<iGoogle> zip 下完
<iGoogle> 就是供电要电池。
<gfrog> iGoogle: 直接下也不快
<iGoogle> 我直接下的
<huntxu> adam8157: yum down srcrpm how
<tryit> 知名外企普通开发职位月薪能上2W吗？
<adam8157> huntxu: 不知道...
<dchxcrow> 有人研究过vmail没？
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 桌面版改成服务器版 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396446 桌面我已经弄得乱七八糟，直接通过桌面玩成服务器版本多好啊 但求需要安装什么软件或者服务。 统计信息: 发表于 由 BIVG_youtoo — 2012-12-28 16:08
<dchxcrow> /usr/lib/ruby/1.9.1/psych.rb:203:in `parse': (<unknown>): mapping values are not allowed in this context at line 3 column 5 (Psych::SyntaxError) from /usr/lib/ruby/1.9.1/psych.rb:203:in `parse_stream' from /usr/lib/ruby/1.9.1/psych.rb:151:in `parse' from /usr/lib/ruby/1.9.1/psych.rb:127:in `load' from /var/lib/gems/1.9.1/gems/vmail-2.7.8/lib/vmail/options.rb:71:in `block in parse'
<dchxcrow>  from usr/lib/ruby/1u.9.1/optparse.rb:882:in `initialize' from /var/lib/gems/1.9.1/gems/vmail-2.7.8/lib/vmail/options.rb:22:in `new' from /var/lib/gems/1.9.1/gems/vmail-2.7.8/lib/vmail/options.rb:22:in `parse' from /var/lib/gems/1.9.1/gems/vmail-2.7.8/lib/vmail/options.rb:18:in `initialize' from /var/lib/gems/1.9.1/gems/vmail-2.7.8/lib/vmail.rb:51:in `new'
<dchxcrow>  from /var/lib/ges/1.9.1/gems/vmail-2.7.8/lib/vmail.rb:51:in `starti' from /var/lib/gems/1.9.1/gems/vmail-2.7.8/bin/vmail:14:in `<top (required)>' from /usr/local/bin/vmail:23:in `load' from /usr/local/bin/vmail:23:in `<main>'
<dchxcrow> ubuntu 遇到这种问题，怎么弄啊
<iGoogle> rubbish版本问题这么严重？SyntaxError
<dchxcrow> 这个是版本问题么？
<cfy> @_@
<dchxcrow> iGoogle: 这种情况是版本问题么？
<iGoogle> 看着像啊。mapping values are not allowed in this context at line 3 column 5 (Psych::SyntaxError)
<dchxcrow> 那我把旧版本remove，试试
<iGoogle> 没见过perl有啥版本问题。
<onlylove> ee又开始黑了么
<iGoogle> lol
 * cfy 虽然我见过。。
<iGoogle> onlylove: 没见蛋蛋也被ruby的版本搞过
 * cfy 我其实见过
<iGoogle> 他哪octopress还指定版本。
<iGoogle> cfy: 啥模块？
<cfy> iGoogle: ~~操作符
<dchxcrow> iGoogle: 不能直接升级版本么？
<cfy> iGoogle: 本来符合交换律。。。后来不符合了。。
<iGoogle> 这是后来的啊
<cfy> iGoogle: 是哦
<iGoogle> 哦。
<dchxcrow> 我想remove ruby1.9.1
<iGoogle> dchxcrow: 这不清楚，你问 kk
<iGoogle> wiiw:
<iGoogle> cfy: 反正我的脚本，没碰过。多年了。
<cfy> iGoogle: .....你又不用~~
<iGoogle> 那是。
<iGoogle> 似乎用过
<iGoogle> ● g '~~' */*.pl
<iGoogle> Hold-Script-Dir/c.format.pl:20:s/(\([^\(\)]*)\n\s*([^\n]*\);\n)/$1~~~$2/g; # 合并分行的函数()
<iGoogle> 其实不是操作符号。lol
<iGoogle> 不过这是新机器。没旧脚本了
<MeaCulpa> 擦
<cfy> iGoogle: 这还是没 :D
<iGoogle> 好吧
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 如何判断哪个源好？速度上不去 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396448 请问怎么判断哪个源比较好啊？我发现下载速度总是在100以下，但网是4M的，虽然大多下的工具都是小的，但是偶尔也会有大到几百M的，怎么加个好的软件源？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 jinjiachen — 2012-1 …
<roylez_> cfy: 渣渣
<cfy> roylez_: 主席好
 * gfrog 下雪了 cc adamwen 
 * gfrog 下雪了 cc adam8157 
 * gfrog 竟然有人排到蛋蛋前头去了。
<gfrog> roylez_: 主席尾巴
<adam8157> gfrog: 0_0
<adam8157> imtxc: post
<yunfan> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=32886http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=32886
<kk> yunfan ⇪ t: Solidot | 人大常委几乎全票通过实名制法律
 * adam8157 时隔四个月...
<gfrog> adam8157: 然后呢？
<adam8157> gfrog: 四个月没写blog啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 还不如学我天天贴twitter的log呢。
<adam8157> gfrog: 注意节操
<gfrog> adam8157: 至少可以刷刷存在感
<adam8157> gfrog: 你和p姐的我都不敢订阅
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧
<jusss> http://logo.logozhizuowang.com/biaozhisheji/7594.html
<kk> jusss ⇪ ti: 标志设计释义:Linus为Linux kernel选择了新的logo_LOGO天下
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • USB鼠标别识别为键盘 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396451 我的一个有线鼠标在Ubuntu 10.04 系统下无法正常使用，dmesg信息如下： [ 251.379278] usb 4-2: USB disconnect, address 3 [ 254.526656] usb 4-2: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 4 [ 254.722092] usb 4-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1  …
<yunfan> http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4976820 adam8157
<kk> yunfan ⇪ t: Experienced Linux engineer/developer (DevOps) at early-stage big data YC startup | Hacker News
<adam8157> yunfan: 方向不符
<MeaCulpa> 最近流行忽悠BigData
<yunfan> adam8157: 差不多的
<adam8157> yunfan: 远
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 人类经济就是场大忽悠嘛
<yunfan> adam8157: 自卑心里作祟
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 也是
<adam8157> yunfan: 我是看不上好吧
<freeflying> yunfan: 帮申请H1B?
<yunfan> adam8157: 哼哼 q字头的
<yunfan> freeflying: 你觉得呢
<adam8157> yunfan: 你妹
 * gfrog 求大水管宽带呀。
<yunfan> adam8157: 难道不是？
<adam8157> yunfan: not before, and not anymore
<yunfan> adam8157: qe
<adam8157> yunfan: 胖子
<yunfan> adam8157: 我无所谓 我是不带q的胖子 哈哈
<gfrog> adam8157: 面试应届生是不是不应该要求太多？ 应该多聊聊课程神马的？
<jusss> q是什么意思
<adam8157> gfrog: 看潜力咯
<gfrog> jusss: adam8157 跟一个研究僧聊的时候，丫写了一大堆实践经历但是啥也不会的时候，我就想踹飞丫的。
<gfrog> jusss: sorry，带错人了。。
<jyfl987> adam8157: loser
<gebjgd> adam8157: p姐是话痨
<freeflying> gebjgd: p姐又是谁啊
<gebjgd> freeflying: pityonline
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • nautilus-gksu 无法安装？？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396454 $ sudo apt-get install nautilus-gksu 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 现在没有可用的软件包 nautilus-gksu，但是它被其它的软件包引用了。 这可能意味着这个 …
<wweir> 有人吗
<kk> wweir, 点点点.  ㍪ 
<wweir> vim的脚本中正则中的“c”是什么意思？
<ofan>   s <- initState
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/220036.htm
<kk> ofan 啥标题, ⇪ 使用“信息发布服务”时需提供真实身份信息_CHINA 中国_cnBeta.COM
<ofan> wweir: 什么c
<ofan> wweir: flag的话是忽略大小写
<wweir> 一个字符匹配
<wweir> '\S\+\%'.col('.').'c'
<wweir> 就是这个c
<ofan> wweir: 就是字符 c
<ofan> wweir: 'a' . 'b' == 'ab'
<wweir> 这也就是我不理解的地方了
<wweir> 这段是snipmate的判断输入的字符的匹配开始的一个正则
<wweir> ofan: 还可能有其它意思吗？
<ofan> wweir: col('.')是当前行号
<ofan> 列号
<stardiviner> 有没有跨平台的群语音软件啊？只要是支持Linux的就行，推荐下
<dchxcrow> skype
<dchxcrow> stardiviner: skype
<stardiviner> dchxcrow: 还有其他的么？
<wweir> ofan: 貌似我的判断出了点问题
<dchxcrow> stardiviner: 不知道了，gtalk
<stardiviner> dchxcrow: Gtalk也支持群语音？ “群”
<stardiviner> wweir: 你要判断啥？
<wweir> ofan: 这句完整是
<wweir> matchstr(getline('.'), '\S\+\%'.col('.').'c')
<dchxcrow> stardiviner: 不清楚，刚才没注意到你的群
<stardiviner> wweir: 这个'c'就是字面意思，一个c字符啊
<stardiviner> wweir: 你的vim正则是什么模式的？
<stardiviner> magic？
<stardiviner> 还是very magic？还是normal？
<wweir> stardiviner: 初学不懂这些，lubuntu标准安装的vim，未做调整
<stardiviner> 这个'\S\+\%'.col('.').'c' 是匹配 行首为空格或者tab，然后是当前列的字符（就是鼠标字符），然后后面是一个c
<stardiviner> wweir: 如果要自己写脚本，建议去参考别人写的脚本
<ofan> wweir: 匹配当前光标下word首到光标位置之间字符
<stardiviner> wweir: 一般脚本里都不开magic或者very magic 模式的，所以很可能是普通模式下的，先看看vim的regex吧
<wweir> stardiviner: 我是对snipmate的一个判断规则不满，想改写的
<stardiviner> wweir: 用neosnippet吧，还不错的，而且snippet兼容snipmate
<wweir> stardiviner: 试过，看不懂规则写法，没法自定义
<ofan> \%12c 匹配到12列， \%30l 匹配到第30行
<cleamoon> 大家以后就实名制了~
<stardiviner> wweir: snipmate的自定义估计还没neosnippet多呢。不过我以前用的snipmate是比较早了，不知道现在的怎么样，你看不懂neosnippet的规则写法？怎么看得懂snipmate的？自定义可以啊
<wweir> ofan: 多谢，这就好理解了
<jyfl987> 早就实名了 我办宽带就要登记身份证的
<stardiviner> cleamoon: 以后只下载不上传，不发言，就不用涉及实名制，实名制是对发言的管制
<stardiviner> jyfl987: 这样说，实名制在更加早就开始了。。。。
<jyfl987> stardiviner: 是啊 这个只不过是补通过个法律而已
<cleamoon> stardiviner, 没人发言你看什么？
<stardiviner> cleamoon: 看已经存在的啊
<ofan> wweir: 输入 /\S\+\%#
<wweir> stardiviner: sniomate很好看，一项一项的，neosnippet规则里面好像好多正则
<stardiviner> cleamoon: 互联网上现在已有的就够我学习一辈子的了
<ofan> wweir: 然后移动光标就能看匹配的是啥
<cleamoon> stardiviner, 会删的
<wweir> ofan: 好的
<cleamoon> 还是买个vps翻墙用吧
<stardiviner> wweir: neosnippet里好多正则？ultisnips里才真的很多正则，
<ofan> wweir: 跟那个 matchstr等价的
<stardiviner> wweir: neosnippet里压根就不支持正则
<wweir> ofan: 也就是说c与#等价？
<ofan> 那表达式没用\%#估计是为了兼容vi
<stardiviner> cleamoon: 翻墙没用，我已经下载好了100G的PDF文档，一旦不能上网，看看PDF也是够的，电脑技术，经济，心理学各类的都有
<cleamoon> stardiviner, 100g......够看死了
<ofan> wweir: 不是 '\%'.col('.').'c' 和 '\%#'等价
<stardiviner> ofan: 兼容vi只有一个相关项开启， set compatiable
<stardiviner> cleamoon: 就是说啊
<ofan> wweir: 比如你当前光标在12列，\%#和\%12c等价
<stardiviner> ofan: 'c' 分明就是个字面字符
<ofan> 只是vi不支持\%#
<ofan> stardiviner: :h \%c
<stardiviner> ofan: 他是 .'c' 不是 '\%c'
<stardiviner> ofan:  . 是字符连接
<ofan> stardiviner: 'a'.'b' == 'ab'
<wweir> stardiviner: 我再看看neosnippet吧，能改规则了再考滤
<stardiviner> ofan: 哦，我忽略了前面的\%了，
<stardiviner> ofan: you're right
<ofan> stardiviner: 你看看文档就知道
<cleamoon> stardiviner, 我的pdf只有2g......里面还有几本300mb+的书 .......
<stardiviner> cleamoon: 我又几个又1G多的PDF。。。。
<wweir> 多谢 ofan 和 stardiviner了
<stardiviner> cleamoon: 是图片版
<ofan> wweir: np
<cleamoon> stardiviner, 很多书清晰版的都没地方下
<wweir> ofan: 对不起，新手，还是太明白np的意思
<ofan> wweir: 就是不客气
<stardiviner> wweir: 其实neocomplcache和neosnippet很无敌的啊，而且unite，和其他的搭配也很无敌，vimshell和其他的plugin搭也不错，vimproc也被很多插件使用。这几个插件都是Shougou这个人写的，似乎是个日本孩子
<ofan> stardiviner: 他些的几个插件都很nb
<stardiviner> ofan: 是啊，是我见过的作者里最牛的，没有之一
<ofan> stardiviner: 看过dr chip? http://www.drchip.org/astronaut/vim/index.html
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: Dr Chip's Vim Page
<ofan> stardiviner: 之前n多插件都是他写的
<wweir> stardiviner: 正在用neocomplcache，还没注意到和neosnippet的这程关系
<stardiviner> ofan: dr写了很多不同的脚本，就sql上的几个脚本还有align的几个比较不错，其他的是基础脚本
<ofan> 比较著名的是那个vimball
<stardiviner> wweir: neosnippet 本来就是为了neocomplete而生的，我当初也参与了其中，让收购
<ofan> 不过已经现在都嫌弃vimball
<stardiviner> wweir: neosnippet 本来就是为了neocomplete而生的，我当初也参与了其中，让shougou写snipppet类的插件
<ofan> 觉得code snippet根本没必要
<stardiviner> ofan: vimball 对于VAM来说还是可以的，就是对pathogen和bundle插件管理不好
<ofan> stardiviner: 就是有了pathogen+git, vimbal就被淘汰了
<stardiviner> ofan: 加入到popup menu里就不错了
<stardiviner> ofan: 嗯，这个插件pathogen不负其名啊，不愧是病原体，
<stardiviner> 导致了后来很多不错的插件管理
<stardiviner> 不过俺不打算用vim了，迁徙到emacs去了，羡慕它的强大啊
<stardiviner> vim玩的算有点熟了
<ofan> 不写代码的话用什么都一个样
<stardiviner> 不过对于runtimepath的优化，现在为止没有太大的进展
<stardiviner> ofan: vim下没有org这种强大的，至少现在没有，
<stardiviner> ofan: vim下也有好几个模仿org的插件，不过似乎都没有发展的很好
<stardiviner> 比较大的一个则显得有点臃肿和复杂
<ofan> org是GTD工具
<stardiviner> vimwiki综合上来看还不错，就是速度不行
<ofan> 跟代码没关系，用emacs的永远在折腾跟编辑没关系的东西
<stardiviner> ofan: 你说的： 不写代码都一样。。
<stardiviner> ofan: vim其实也有一部分折腾的是和编辑没关系的啊
<ofan> stardiviner: vim就是编辑
<ofan> 特别是编辑代码
<abine1> 树莓派可以和苹果手机的语音助理结合在一起了
<stardiviner> vim本身确实是侧重“修改”。但是脚本则又一部分并不侧重“编辑”
<stardiviner> abine1: 怎么做的？
<abine1> http://www.raspberrypi.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=63&t=25118&p=231345
<kk> abine1 ⇪ t: Raspberry Pi • View topic - Siri: Open my garage door..
<abine1> 上面有详细的介绍
<cleamoon> 我感觉pi根本不是激励小孩编程用的......明明是一大群geek在用......
<abine1> 嗯
<abine1> 我已经用树莓派实现3种不同的应用了
<stardiviner> cleamoon: 目的和结果未必总是对应的
<abine1> 迅雷离线下载
<abine1> XBMC家庭媒体中心
<ofan> abine1: 搞个nas这些都有了
<abine1> ofan，我没有NAS
<abine1> 我要的是通过网页管理树莓派的下载页面
<cleamoon> ofan, nas上有处理器？
<abine1> 给树莓派添加下载任务
<ofan> cleamoon: 跟pi一样的
<cleamoon> ofan, 哦，那为什么那么多人还买pi呢？
<abine1> NAS只能当作网络存储器
<ofan> cleamoon: diy呗
<ofan> abine1: nas什么都能做
<abine1> Pi可以实现各种功能
<ofan> 就是个可以链接硬盘的pi
<cleamoon> ofan, 做个人网络服务器够吗？
<ofan> cleamoon: 够了
<abine1> 贵的就够了
<abine1> 便宜的肯定不行
<ofan> 一般nas都至少256M内存
<cleamoon> 那不错，相当不错~
<abine1> NAS起码要600大洋
<ofan> pi+freenas也行
<abine1> 嗯
<ofan> 只是软件功能弱点
<abine1> Pi是百变的
<abine1> 可嵌入的
<abine1> 可以改装的
<abine1> eexpress: 大神好
<eexpress> 有好事？
<abine1> 好
<abine1> 可以用迅雷离线下载了
<eexpress> 哦。
<eexpress> 要帐号的。不爽
<abine1> 在树莓派上安装一个aria2
<cleamoon> 为什么nas比pi贵那么多......我看的这个nas能力还不如pi呢......600+.......
<abine1> 然后部署一个网页前端
<abine1> 就可以用树莓派来下载迅雷离线资源了
<eexpress> abine1: 跑跑xbmc试试。
<abine1> 早就跑了
<eexpress> 界面会流畅？
<abine1> 我买了5张SD卡
<ofan> cleamoon: nas一般支持sata等，1G网口，包括一套软件
<stardiviner> xbmc 占用很多资源么？
<abine1> 每个卡装一个不同的系统
<eexpress> 资源不一定多，py多而已
<eexpress> abine1: 额。这不错
<stardiviner> cleamoon: 区别就在于别人是做好的，现成的，而且又技术服务支持，而pi是DIY的
<abine1> xbian和OpenELEC可以完美运行XBMC
<stardiviner> 现在pi多少价？我也去买一只回来
<abine1> 1080p视频完美播放
<abine1> 310
<eexpress> 额。
<abine1> 你买到手是310
<abine1> 带运费什么的
<cleamoon> 那还是diy便宜...回去diy吧...
<stardiviner> abine1: 你在哪儿买的？
<abine1> 我在淘宝上买的
<eexpress> nnnd 拷贝的zip居然sha错误。
<stardiviner> cleamoon: DIY需要知识和时间，一个不懂电脑的人去DIY。。。那就划不来了
<abine1> 我买了两块
<abine1> 演示给朋友看
<abine1> 个个都想买
<stardiviner> abine1: good, thanks
<eexpress> 没啥diy。纯系统啊。 stardiviner
<abine1> 当看到我演示播放高清视频的视频
<abine1> 他们都惊呆了
<stardiviner> eexpress: 系统也要自己安装上去的吧？（好像）
<eexpress> 直接dd就是。
<abine1> 安装系统很简单的
<cleamoon> stardiviner, 不懂diy的应该连pi都不知道吧.......
<stardiviner> cleamoon: 确实。
<abine1> sudo dd bs=4M
<eexpress> 回家没速度。nnnd abine1 你的zip传我吧。
<ofan> 那是因为pi给了系统
<cleamoon> abine1, 屏幕怎么处理？
<abine1> 嗯
<abine1> 什么屏幕？
<stardiviner> cleamoon: 又HDMI接口
<abine1> 我现在都不用屏幕了
<eexpress> 发网盘？  abine1
<ofan> 不给系统很大部分人都玩不起来
<cleamoon> abine1, 你是外接屏幕还是ssh？
<abine1> 可以开启树莓派的X转发
<stardiviner> ofan: 默认的系统是啥？
<abine1> ssh
<cleamoon> stardiviner, 我只有一堆本...
<abine1> 没有默认的系统
<abine1> 你可以选择安装各种系统
<ofan> stardiviner: 有几个系统镜像 debian什么的
<ofan> 交叉编译好的
<abine1> 现在有超过10不同的系统了
<stardiviner> cleamoon: pi上有 HDMI接口，可以直接外接屏幕
<eexpress> ..
<eexpress> 传系统
<stardiviner> ofan: 原来如此
<eexpress> zip啊
<abine1> 也可以外接到老电视上
<abine1> eexpress: ？
<cleamoon> stardiviner, 我外面没有屏幕...
<abine1> 你要么？
<stardiviner> eexpress: 大神，果断bz2格式啊，压缩听说比zip好
<eexpress> abine1: 要zip。
<eexpress> 不是格式。是没速度。现在
<abine1> 本来就是zip的了
<stardiviner> cleamoon: 也可以像 abine1 说的， X forward, ssh
<abine1> 你用bt下载？？
<abine1> 嗯
<eexpress> 不能bt
<eexpress> 你有网盘没
<cleamoon> stardiviner, 似乎是唯一选择了.....
<abine1> X转发是最方便的了
<abine1> 我没有网盘
<eexpress> 5xxM。传不了
<abine1> 嗯
<abine1> 我给个下载地址你去下载
<eexpress> 那明天算了。我已经下了。u盘拷贝的，回家sha1sum不对了。
<abine1> 哦
<stardiviner> abine1: X forward 也会有一定的延迟，尤其是鼠标等操作的时候，感觉有点拖延
<abine1> 不会
<abine1> 比远程桌面还好
<stardiviner> abine1: 不会？嗯，买回来了再和你们聊，现在没玩过，页不好意思说
<cleamoon> abine1, wine跑得动吗？
<pi_> hello
<abine1> 也可以把树莓派的文件挂载到本地主机上来
<pi_> i love you
<stardiviner> pi_: .....
<kk> pi_, 好.. .  ㍫ 
<^{^> fuck you,kk
<abine1> cleamoon: 没跑过
<^{^> kk,fuck you
<abine1> 滚出
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • evolution-calendar-factory crashed with SIGSEGV http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396460 对不起，Ubuntu12.10 出现了内部错误 ExecutablePath: /usr/lib/evolution/evolution-calendar-factory Package: evolution-data-server 3.6.0-0ubuntu3 Title: evolution-calendar-factory crashed with SIGSEGV in g_cclosure_marshal_VOID_OBJECT() 以上错 …
<eexpress> abine1: 开nfs samba upnp，直接局域网播放。学高清播放器的
<abine1> ssh -X -n pi@192.168.1.88 pcmanfm &
<abine1> 这个就是开启pi的X转发命令了
<abine1> eexpress: 网速要够快才行
<abine1> 用pi的话需要很快的网速
<eexpress> wifi的，足够
<abine1> 嗯
<^}^> hello
<abine1> pi可以外接读卡器的
<^}^> how can i read Chinese on console?
<kk> ^}^, 好.. .  ㍫ 
<abine1> 也可以用U盘安装系统
<abine1> sshfs -o transform_symlinks -o follow_symlinks pi@192.168.1.88: /home/m/sshfs
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 不是-Y 参数么?
<abine1> 把pi的文件目录挂载到本地的sshfs目录下
<abine1> 有多种参数的
<abine1> 把上面这条命令保存，
<abine1> 将权限改为可以执行
<abine1> 双击这个文本就行了
<abine1> 不用输入命令
<abine1> 不用每次都输入命令
<gfrog> eexpress: 神我再base64给乃一份？ XD
<eexpress> gfrog: 都是你个嘎蟆。害的。
<eexpress> 害我sha出错
<gfrog> eexpress: 跟我有啥关系啊。。。
<eexpress> http://hi.baidu.com/eexpress/item/02f17437928a4fc7382ffa26
 * gfrog 对了，看下macos去
<kk> eexpress 啥标题, ⇪ usb3_1张_eexpress的空间_百度空间
<ofan> gfrog: 搞mac了？
<gfrog> ofan: 黑mac
<ofan> gfrog: ..
<imtxc> gfrog: 黑mac好装么
<gfrog> imtxc: 不知道。。。
<gfrog> imtxc: 没试过呢
<eexpress> 瞎折腾
<eexpress> 驱动搞死你
<abine1> 不好用
<eexpress> 4.7G的片子，终于能放u盘了
<abine1> 黑苹果总有各种问题
<abine1> 你的U盘是多少GB的啊
<^{^_> quit
<gebjgd> 还是苹果上黑win容易
<gebjgd> XD
<ofan> gebjgd: 没有bootcamp的话不容易
<gebjgd> ofan: 我直接没有bootcamp装的
<gebjgd> ofan: 单win7系统 简单极了
<ofan> gebjgd: 你那是老机器
<gebjgd> ofan: 恩恩
<ofan> win对efi和gpt支持不好
<eexpress> IT们，分析下这是为啥。 http://imagebin.org/240866
<eexpress> 某些css没连上？
<ofan> eexpress: 浏览器bug
<eexpress> 胡说
<eexpress> 偶尔出的
<gebjgd> eexpress: 垃圾浏览器
<gebjgd> eexpress: opera可以扔了
<eexpress> IT们，都是忽悠啊
<ofan> :]
<eexpress> 难怪IT工资不高。lol
<gebjgd> 裆员工资高
<gebjgd> 死的还快呢
<eexpress> 嗯
<abine1> http://www.geek.com/articles/chips/11-best-raspberry-pi-cases-20121210/
<kk> abine1 啥标题, ⇪ 11 of the best, and the most unusual, Raspberry Pi cases | Chips | Geek.com
<eexpress> 如果女的脱光了，被男的看见了，男的会被称为流氓！ 如果男的脱光了，被女的看见了，男的还是会被称为流氓！
<abine1> 11种不同的树莓派外壳
<abine1> 都是很酷
<eexpress> 不考虑散热的。
<gebjgd> abine1: 破壳子 你就这么幸福的 见过神码
<gebjgd> abine1: 破壳子 你就这么幸福的 见过什么啊
<abine1> 不是很热
<gebjgd> abine1: 你这要是见到 几百种不同的避孕套 你得变成什么样啊
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • 有办法查看PPTP用户的连接记录吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396463 有办法查看PPTP用户的连接记录吗？比如登录时间、流量等等…… 统计信息: 发表于 由 Martian911 — 2012-12-28 19:49
<abine1> gebjgd: 你见过？
<abine1> 几百款不同的避孕套》？
<gebjgd> abine1: 见过
<abine1> 你见过成千上万的文胸堆成山没有
<gebjgd> abine1: 见过
<abine1> ?
<gebjgd> abine1: 见过
<gebjgd> abine1: 见过
<gebjgd> 阿比呢
<kk> gebjgd: .. ..
<gebjgd> ofan: 你还睡觉 还是刚起床
<abine1> gebjgd: 你在哪里见过？
<ofan> gebjgd: 没睡 现在是国内时差
<gebjgd> ofan: 你回国了?
<abine1> ofan: 回家了？
<ofan> 没
<gebjgd> ofan: 你可以关注下中国时差
<ofan> gebjgd: 啥？
<gebjgd> ofan: 你厉害 过中国时差
<gebjgd> ofan: 打错了 最近太烦
<ofan> gebjgd: 烦啥
<ofan> 跟老婆吵架了？
<abine1> gebjgd: 是不是休假太多了
<abine1> 闲的蛋疼了
<gebjgd> ofan: 弄身份 找新工作
<gebjgd> abine1: 滚
<gebjgd> ofan: 没有 在家就烦
<ofan> gebjgd: 我也很烦
<gebjgd> ofan: 明天去荷兰
<gebjgd> ofan: 度假
<ofan> gebjgd: 。。。
<ofan> gebjgd: 你可以到欧洲其他国家工作？
<ofan> 直接找
<gebjgd> ofan: 可以
<ofan> gebjgd: 爽啊
<gebjgd> ofan: 爽什么
<ofan> mlgbd我连校外打工都不行
<abine1> 去飞利浦公司吧
<imtxc> ofan: 为什么不让你出校门啊
<ofan> imtxc: 不让在外面打工
<imtxc> ofan: 这样啊
<gebjgd> ofan: 美国不允许么?
<ofan> gebjgd: 不允许
<gebjgd> ofan: 那就没辙了 傍个白美富吧
<gebjgd> ofan: 公主殿下不是在美国么
<imtxc> ofan: 黑富也成啊
<gebjgd> ofan: 对 我看也行
<merlin_> 又是侃大山的撒
<gebjgd> merlin_: 别走啊
<gebjgd> merlin_: 没有问题 自然侃大山
<merlin_> 呵呵
<merlin_> 问个问题
<merlin_> 最近安装了systemd
<gebjgd> merlin_: 一直systemd
<merlin_> 我自己写了一个xrandr的脚本
<merlin_> 想设置成开机启动
<merlin_> 怎么添加进去
<gebjgd> merlin_: wiki
<merlin_> 这脑子
<merlin_> thank,我先闪
<merlin_> 去看了
<merlin_> 顺便说句,白富美好,别去将就黑富
<ofan> 哈哈
<ofan> gebjgd: 看人家的追求
<gebjgd> ofan: 我让你追求公主殿下
<gebjgd> ofan: 你去么
<ofan> http://book.realworldhaskell.org/read/programming-with-monads.html#comment11756
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: Chapter 15. Programming with monads
<ofan> 笑死了
<ofan> gebjgd: 不去
<CyrusYzGTt> eexpress§ "呕饭 不撸 嘘嘘  " 神諭？
<ofan> 。。。
<merlin__> MSG cfy
<merlin__> w
<merlin__> MSG cfy j
<merlin__> MSG cfy this is a test
<wen> freeflying: 问下出现块功能错误，我该往哪方面考虑？
<wen> freeflying: checking whether additional libraries are required for the Blocks runtime... configure: error: can't find Blocks runtime
<freeflying> wen: 缺库
<wen> freeflying: 我在pkgconfig里指明了库的，而且之前的configure都检查通过了
<imtxc> merli: 黑富怎么了,富就行.
<black_angel> 现在 debian 的版本号是多少呀？升级会不会很频繁呀？
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 感觉虚拟机里面ＷＩＮ比实体机的ＷＩＮ要快，是错觉么？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396467 感觉虚拟机里面ＷＩＮ比实体机的ＷＩＮ要快，是错觉么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 e98156 — 2012-12-28 21:24
<former> /me
<alvin_rxg_bib> /you
<imtxc> alvin_rxg_bib: 大佬 给个帽子玩玩呗~~
 * imtxc 不要v
<alvin_rxg_bib> 14:28 -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You are not authorized to perform this operation.
<imtxc> alvin_rxg_bib: 你在什么地方 才14:28啊
<former> 我想说为什么你们说的很多话我都听不懂呢？
<alvin_rxg_bib> 誰給個一路向東的種子？
<imtxc> former: 你是哪里人
<former> 中国人
<alvin_rxg_bib> 火星人
<former> 来自火星的中国人
<former> 像你刚说的帽子
<former> 还有一些他们说的专业术语
<alvin_rxg_bib> ^   <- 帽子
<former> 我都没听过
<imtxc> @former 就是给你戴个帽子
<alvin_rxg_bib> former: /kick former
<former> 能干什么？^
<imtxc> former: 就是这里的城管,想干嘛干嘛
<former> 哦，原来如此
<alvin_rxg_bib> imtxc: 把褲子脫了
<former> 长见识了
<imtxc> alvin_rxg_bib: sudo 给我一顶帽子
<alvin_rxg_bib> bash: sudo: command not found
<imtxc> ....
<former> 哈哈
<former> 你们认识？或很熟？
<imtxc> former: 扯淡需要认识么
<alvin_rxg_bib> imtxc: http://uploadpie.com/raKS1
<imtxc> 还真没..
<imtxc> alvin_rxg_bib: http://www.sudo.ws/ 去装
<kk> imtxc 啥标题, ⇪ Sudo Main Page
<former> 说的也是
<former> 你们都是很懂电脑的？
<black_angel> 看来 former 是新来的
<alvin_rxg_bib> 不懂電腦
<black_angel> 不是，我只懂种田
<former> 我是新人
<alvin_rxg_bib> 我只懂搬塼
<former> 哦
<imtxc> former: 来这里 就是扯淡找基友, 哪有懂电脑的来这里.
<former> 那cmd是什么
<former> 哦
<black_angel> 就是，这里尼码连个雌性的都没有
<alvin_rxg_bib> -bash: cmd: command not found
<former> 呵呵，
<black_angel> cmd is not command.
<former> 你们好搞，
<imtxc> lol
<black_angel> 我只搞女的，别搞我
<former> 这年头女的很难搞了，
<alvin_rxg_bib> http://uploadpie.com/4Oiee 無語了
<black_angel> 你呀，搞 imtxc 去
<former> 想到我还是单身就悲哀啊
<imtxc> alvin_rxg_bib: 牛
<black_angel> 要是图片我就恨死你们，我用的 ssh 连服务器的，没开图形界面
<alvin_rxg_bib> 或許以後得換上 windows 了，外帶 Cygwin
<former> 就是图，我也看不了
<former> Wow.我又不懂了
<alvin_rxg_bib> 我也不懂 Wow
<alvin_rxg_bib> 誰給個一路向東的種子？
<former> 不，我是说cygwin
<black_angel> 问度娘
<alvin_rxg_bib> T型台上那位袒胸露脯的度娘？
<former> 这个我知道，是百度
<black_angel> 兄弟，你能别这么逗吗？
<former> 但我用的是手机进不了网页，
<alvin_rxg_bib> 度娘就是以此聞名的呀
<former> 除非退了这个软件
<former> 呵呵，高兴高兴嘛，别没情调嘛
<alvin_rxg_bib> windows 下火狐好慢。。。
<former> 火狐浏览器吗？
<former> 我觉得opera好点
<former> 请问这里是不是电脑方面的任何问题都可以问啊？
<black_angel> Don't ask to ask, just ask.
<former> 不现在还没有问题可问，我就是问问
<imtxc> 什么都可以问
<alvin_rxg_bib> imtxc: 有女朋友了沒——
<former> 请问国内是不是不重视电脑方面的人才啊？
<alvin_rxg_bib> former: 不就點兩下鼠標嗎，誰都會。
<imtxc> alvin_rxg_bib: 没啊。。。有还能这时候来irc
<alvin_rxg_bib> 看來都跟 jusssssssssssssss 是一樣的
<imtxc> .......
<former> 但不是谁都会点，谁都能点好啊
<alvin_rxg_bib> former: 咱是引用曾經聽到過的話。。。[不就點兩下鼠標，誰都會的]
<former> 我学计算机，但看国内出来工资都低，很伤心，难道只能去国外发展？
<former> 哦，孤陋寡闻了
<alvin_rxg_bib> former: 美國可以的。美國需要很多技術移民
<former> 难道在中国就不行吗？
<alvin_rxg_bib> former: 在中國是點兩下鼠標的事
<former> 哦，唉，中国需要改革啊
<former> 你在国内还是国外
<alvin_rxg_bib> 先把基礎工業/技術做好吧
<alvin_rxg_bib> 我在火星
<former> 好吧
<former> 但我数学总学不好
<former> 头疼啊
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 咋重装grub 在线等 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396469 电脑本来有xp（在c盘）刚装好ubuntu，重启后，直接grub rescue 现在是用u盘启动，进了系统， 据说点安装，可以只装grub是不？ 是点/dev/sda 还是/dev/sda6(单独安装／boot的分区)？ 我先前安装的时候是选后者的,我怕前 …
<angelife> 有谁知道路由器里面无缘无故的显示一个美国IP18.185.255.253是怎么回事啊，后面还标着nas_0_8_46
<black_angel> angelife: some hacker has invited your router.
<angelife> black_angel, 我也是这么想
<angelife> black_angel, 问题是电信用的路由怎么提高安全性呢
<black_angel>  这已经超出了我的知识范围了，你应该问那个黑你的人
<alvin_rxg_bib> g
<alvin_rxg_bib> 關閉端口
<piggybox1> 那个是MIT的ip
<angelife> 恩，是MIT的IP 第二次了
<black_angel> MIT，牛人的地方呀
<angelife> 我已经碰上他两次了
<black_angel> 估计已经在渗透你的内网了
<angelife> 嗯
<angelife> 有什么高见
<alvin_rxg_bib> 關閉端口。最簡單的事了。。。
<angelife> 电信的路由器，怎么关闭呢
<alvin_rxg_bib> 所謂 “關門，放狗”
<alvin_rxg_bib> 不知道，別問我
<angelife> 嗯
<angelife> 我领会意思了
<angelife> 我想想
<alvin_rxg_bib> 不會說現在還是搞得和以前的“互聯星空”一樣的垃圾吧
<black_angel> 每个服务都必定有一个端口的，比如 ssh 的 22，http 的 80，ftp 的 21
<black_angel> 他叫你关端口就是叫你关服务
<alvin_rxg_bib> 自己 nmap 一下看看唄
<angelife> 我就没想明白他怎么攻进路由器的
<alvin_rxg_bib> black_angel: 防火墻也可以 :)
<angelife> 是路由器不是电脑
<alvin_rxg_bib> 原理一樣的 :D
<black_angel> alvin_rxg_bib: 防火墙对 hacker 形同虚设
<alvin_rxg_bib> 呃， iptables 沒用麽？
<angelife> 我看了电信路由器只有增加mac地址过滤功能
<angelife> 我把那个地址的MAC添加进黑名单了
<angelife> .....
<alvin_rxg_bib> 看看能不能換 firmware 的
<alvin_rxg_bib> angelife: ...
<angelife> 嗯
<black_angel> angelife: ip 的 mac 地址你也能拿到？开玩笑
<black_angel> angelife: 那可不是内网的 ip 呀
<angelife> 登录的时候我截图了
<angelife> 00:1B:0D:ED:2B:40	
<angelife> 不过应该没啥效果
<black_angel> angelife: 小儿科，换个代理照样上
<angelife> 嗯
<angelife> 那有什么办法呢
<angelife> 电信路由器
<angelife> 倒霉玩意儿
<alvin_rxg_bib> 換 mac 不用代理的。。。
<alvin_rxg_bib> 自己去買個路由
<angelife> 然后呢
<alvin_rxg_bib> 然後沒有然後了
<angelife> 电信貓拨号还需要他
<alvin_rxg_bib> 貓 是貓，跟路由啥關係
<angelife> 这个是无线猫带路由的
<alvin_rxg_bib> k.a. no idea
<angelife> DB120-WG
<angelife> 这个设备
<black_angel> 路由器重新获取 ip 罗
<angelife> 我知道怎么回事了
<angelife> 狗日，这款设备安全性真差
<black_angel> - -!
<black_angel> 你干脆将它捐献出来让我们黑着玩
<angelife> 。。。。
<angelife> http://dbanotes.net/crack_db120-wg.html
<kk> angelife 啥标题, ⇪ 突破电信大亚 DB120-WG 路由限制 - DBA Notes
<angelife> 这篇文章除了密码无效其他都写了
<angelife> 还有必要做的是，访问：http://192.168.1.1/scsrvcntr.cmd?action=view ，将 telnet 和 ftp 等服务关掉。需要的时候再打开，都是用的默认口令，太他妈的不安全了。
<black_angel> angelife: 买了一款好东西呀
<black_angel> 所以我说让你将他捐献出来让我们黑着玩嘛
<angelife> 送的
<bigfang> 试试erc
<bigfang> 不是乱码吧
<black_angel> no
<black_angel> 不是
<bigfang> thx
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 无线网刚连上就掉了，然后有链接上了反复如此，求解决 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396476 我在我12.04上建了个无线网，然后我就连它，就出现如题的情况如何解决，我是想建立wifi共享。 统计信息: 发表于 由 gang_gang_007 — 2012-12-28 22:44
<alvin_rxg_bib> angelife: 然後掃描過端口了沒？ nmap -sV -p0-65535
<black_angel> 有一个成语叫什么“什么欲试”来着，一时不起，帮个忙
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 跃跃欲试
<black_angel> yep.
<angelife> alvin_rxg_bib, 这是扫描谁的端口啊
<black_angel> angelife: localhost
<alvin_rxg_bib> angelife: 你的路由或者貓的端口
<angelife> alvin_rxg_bib, 好
<angelife> alvin_rxg_bib, 17500/tcp open  ssl/db-lsp?
<angelife>  本机
<angelife> alvin_rxg_bib, Not shown: 65535 closed ports
<alvin_rxg_bib> angelife:  db-lsp 是 dropbox 的
<angelife> alvin_rxg_bib, 那么本机没问题
<alvin_rxg_bib> 沒問題
<angelife> alvin_rxg_bib, 23/tcp    open  tcpwrapped
<angelife> alvin_rxg_bib, 80/tcp    open  http       micro_httpd
<moai_linux> 墨阳
<angelife> alvin_rxg_bib, 30005/tcp open  unknown
<angelife> alvin_rxg_bib, 30005/tcp open  unknown
<alvin_rxg_bib> angelife: 除了 80，其他的能関的都関了吧
<angelife> alvin_rxg_bib, 好
<alvin_rxg_bib> *關
<angelife> 嗯
<angelife> 我先破他的超级用户帐号
<angelife> 18.185.255.254	00:00:5E:00:01:12	nas_0_8_46
<angelife> 这个家伙又来了
<gfrog> adam8157: 牛蛋蛋
<adam8157> gfrog: 棍儿刮
<gfrog> adam8157: 下周一用不用借你本子呀？
<adam8157> gfrog: 我准备借不撸的呢
<adam8157> gfrog: 你的多大屏
<gfrog> adam8157: 10寸，上网本儿
<gfrog> adam8157: 不撸是个好少年呀。
<adam8157> gfrog: 那还是借不撸的吧, 不过我猜下周一应该拿得到!
<gfrog> adam8157: 那我干掉系统折腾mac去了
<adam8157> gfrog: 黑苹果?
<gfrog> adam8157: 。
<adam8157> gfrog: ao
<stardiviner> 为什么这个mount.ntfs 进程这么占用资源啊？竟然占用了54% 的CPU，有人可以解释下原因么？（不是一时的，是一直是这么高。。。）
<gfrog> stardiviner: 没读写？
<alvin_rxg_bib> ntfs-3g ?
<gfrog> stardiviner: ntfs-3g确实挺吃cpu的，不过没这么离谱吧
<stardiviner> gfrog: 不是，是mldonkey下载开着，目标目录就是在这个分区里
<stardiviner> 2GCPU
<gfrog> stardiviner: 那显然的，一直有读写
<stardiviner> gfrog: 一直有读写就这么高？我以为linux下的IO非常好呢。。
<gfrog> stardiviner: ntfs-3g是用态的。用fuse实现
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 用户态。
<gfrog> 哦，用户态
<stardiviner> gfrog: 所以才比较高CPU？嗯，有什么好的办法么？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 因为是 fuse 的，那个东西的性能本来就没有 Windows 下的高。
<gfrog> stardiviner: 别频繁读写
<gfrog> stardiviner: 用个ext啥的做电驴的下载目录，下完了复制到ntfs上去
<stardiviner> gfrog: 明白了，我就是电脑满了，无法转移了。
<alvin_rxg_bib> 果然小硬盤的還有很多人用嗎？
 * gfrog 正在倒腾刚到的2T移动硬盘，没高速接口卡真闹心。
<stardiviner> 320G不小吧，我就是分区满了，每个都满了。。。所以无法调换
<eexpress> 系统32G ssd就够。电影 32T也不够。
<alvin_rxg_bib> 哦，我這 120GB…
<eexpress> gfrog: sata2?
<stardiviner> eexpress: 嗯嗯，是的，多大都不够啊
<alvin_rxg_bib> 很夠啦。 xD
<gfrog> eexpress: usb2.。。
<gfrog> eexpress: 有sata2还好了呢
 * gfrog ntfs-3g的写性能不高呀。。。
<alvin_rxg_bib> 那有啥好的方案，linux 下性能好點，同時 windows 也可以讀取的？
<gfrog> alvin_rxg_bib: fat
<gfrog> alvin_rxg_bib: exfat
<eexpress> gfrog: 没看贴图？usb3的到了
<alvin_rxg_bib> exfat 在  linux 下邊有支持？
<gfrog> eexpress: 木有。。
<cfy> alvin_rxg_bib: 应该有吧
<cfy> eexpress: 还没睡？
<cfy> gfrog: 竟然还在。。
 * gfrog http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_file_systems
<alvin_rxg_bib> A FUSE-based implementation named fuse-exfat with read/write support is available for multiple Linux distributions
<eexpress> cfy: 才看了拳霸2.
<gfrog> eexpress: 哦，这张图。。。
<eexpress> 仔细看嘛。 usb3 32G
<gfrog> eexpress: usb3大概是usb2的3倍
<gfrog> eexpress: 至少能有2倍的速度
<eexpress> 可能吧
<eexpress> 实际是3倍
<eexpress> 明天测试usb3接口。台机没
<cfy> eexpress: gaoji...
 * gfrog 感脚在win、linux、macos之间共享数据，ntfs竟然是最靠谱的文件系统。。。
<eexpress> ntfs?
<cfy> gfrog: bingo...
<gfrog> cfy: 真是奇葩的结局啊
<widon> 有没有什么好的图形化的svn工具啊
<eexpress> widon: esvn gsvn
<gfrog> widon: 那只乌龟。叫神马来着。。。
<eexpress> gfrog: 你那是迁就win而已
<widon> 有兔子，但是兔子比乌龟慢多了
<cfy> eexpress: rpi到了？
<widon> 我要快一点，但也要直观
<gfrog> eexpress: mac读ntfs比读ext靠谱啊
<eexpress> 是
<gfrog> eexpress: 至少日志啥的都支持，不怕掉电。
<eexpress> 回这样？
<cfy> eexpress: 真是快
<leaveboy> 网络太不给力了
<cfy> gfrog: 用啥支持的？
<leaveboy> 老是断
<gfrog> cfy: ntfs？
<cfy> gfrog: 用啥ntfs驱动，嗯
<gfrog> cfy: 还是ext？
<eexpress> 真心想删除py
<gfrog> cfy: 记得有个商业应用。mac自己也有fuse
<cfy> gfrog: 我说你啊，你没用？
<gfrog> cfy: 所以mac上ntfs至少不比linux差。
<gfrog> cfy: 我还没开搞，正在这胡思乱想呢
<eexpress> gfrog: 你这不叫共享。
<eexpress> 叫通奸。
<cfy> gfrog: 哦。。。paragon不错，
<eexpress> 共享，至少是说nfs samba这些协议。
<gfrog> eexpress: 等树莓搞定就开nfs了
<gfrog> eexpress: 不过目测百兆以太网性能不太靠谱啊
<eexpress> 改成软路由，带bt ftp啥的。给我们开放
<eexpress> ssh也开一个
<gfrog> eexpress: 过了2层NAT才有外网地址，给你开了你也进不来。。。 XD
<eexpress> 隧道
<eexpress> 或者开upnp
<eexpress> 外面还有2层？
<eexpress> 。。你的环境恶劣啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg_bib: 哇 竟然泡图书馆了
<gebjgd> alvin_bilibilibi: 昔日的浪荡公子 终于努力了
<gebjgd> alvin_hopeless: 改名也没用的
<gebjgd> alvin_hopeless: 努力晚了?
<gebjgd> alvin_hopeless: 马上去找老的考试卷去啊
<gebjgd> alvin_idontknow: .......
<gebjgd> alvin_idontknow: 不会就去问德国人
<gebjgd> alvin_idontknow: 管用
<alvin_idontknow> 考試還早了
<gebjgd> alvin_idontknow: 座机撸一遍
<gebjgd> alvin_idontknow: 自己撸一遍
<alvin_idontknow> gebjgd: 把你老婆借我
<leaveboy> ...
<gebjgd> alvin_idontknow: 那是不可能的
<alvin_idontknow> gebjgd: 每個月給我20塊錢，我去下片擄
<gebjgd> alvin_idontknow: 每个月20欧你还不能自己挣钱?
<alvin_idontknow> gebjgd: 他們拖欠工資啊。。
<leaveboy> 勿以恶小而为之，勿以嘴贱而伤人
<gebjgd> alvin_idontknow: 不能吧
<alvin_idontknow> 不知道是誰說的 ———— 小白
<gebjgd> alvin_idontknow: 什么地方啊 不给你工资?
<alvin_idontknow> gebjgd: 學校哇
<gebjgd> alvin_idontknow: 不可能的
<gebjgd> alvin_idontknow: 学校不可能拖欠工资的
<alvin_idontknow> 明年給呢
<leaveboy> gebjgd: 这个到不一定
<leaveboy> gebjgd: 学校整天做这种事情
<gebjgd> 插嘴的孩子
<alvin_idontknow> 學院秘書部知道干啥了，把我交的材料都丟了。。。
<alvin_idontknow> 只有 Antrag 在，其他複印的材料啥的都不知道哪去了。。。
<alvin_idontknow> 後來又弄了一份。然後才ok了
<gebjgd> alvin_idontknow: 真可怜 你怎么竟摊上这种事情
<gebjgd> alvin_idontknow: 现在能自给自足了么
<alvin_idontknow> gebjgd: 稍微差點。還沒上450呢。有450了就可以的
<gebjgd> alvin_idontknow: 不错了
<alvin_idontknow> 大概 350左右。
<gebjgd> alvin_idontknow: 能自己挣大部分钱就很不错了
<gebjgd> alvin_idontknow: 恭喜你 人生独立了
<alvin_idontknow> 我想去中餐舘打工了。。
<gebjgd> alvin_idontknow: 那里挣钱多
<alvin_idontknow> 不過學校裏，每個月就干 40小時的活，其中20個小時打醬油。。。
<gebjgd> alvin_idontknow: 那不是挺好
<alvin_idontknow> 然後2月再去 :/
<alvin_idontknow> gebjgd: 以後的計劃可能走和你類似的路。程序 + 機械
<alvin_idontknow> ö_Ö
<gebjgd> alvin_idontknow: 我都在投简历了
<gebjgd> alvin_idontknow: 换工作呢
<alvin_idontknow> 哦。。
<gebjgd> alvin_idontknow: 出差太多 无法顾家 另外我又不是学机械和控制的
<alvin_idontknow> 哦。出差是個問題
<gebjgd> alvin_idontknow: 而且我当时毕业了找工作就是想找个linux c/c++的
<gebjgd> alvin_idontknow: 没看行业
<alvin_idontknow> linux magazine 上邊好像有不少相關的
<alvin_idontknow> http://www.linux-magazin.de/IT-Profimarkt
<kk> alvin_idontknow ⇪ t: IT-Profimarkt » Linux-Magazin Online
<alvin_idontknow> 還有 linux community 什麽的
<gebjgd> alvin_idontknow: 我看看
<alvin_idontknow> gebjgd: 還是建議你去找類似的面向大型工業的行業。有錢~
<gebjgd> alvin_idontknow: 屁
<gebjgd> alvin_idontknow: 我要是钱多 我就不跳了
<alvin_idontknow> 學校裏就是哇。 ET 的教授沒錢的。 mb 的很多錢的
<alvin_idontknow> *maschinenbau
<stardiviner> 怎么在Emacs frames之间跳转？
<gebjgd> alvin_idontknow: 那上面的都是做support 很少开发的
<alvin_idontknow> o..o..
<dking_2012> 怎么让python tk 支持右键 复制 粘贴，显示poup像普通程序那样
<dking_2012> 有什么资料提供吗，谢谢各位
<gebjgd> alvin_idontknow: 去市中心喝咖啡去
<cece> ls
<leaveboy> 还是ubuntu的人多点
<merlin2> :)
<Guest50404> 没钱，用不起ubuntu
<merlin2> 怎么着
<Guest50404> 只能装xp了  老机
<merlin2> 你用arch
<merlin2> 自己挑选一下软件包,就能行
<alvin_idontknow> lubuntu/puppy/cdlinux/arch/debian/anyDistroWithoutBigDE
<Guest50404> 用过，哭过
<Guest50404> 你懂得
<alvin_idontknow> 痛過，擼過
<merlin2> 我奔腾4,512M内存,就能够妥妥上网
<Guest50404> 有个东西叫netkeeper
<merlin2> 装个基于的arch的,定制好的,就okle
<merlin2> 那个没听说过,说说
<Guest50404> 电信客户端
<leaveboy> lfs
<leaveboy> 绝对跑的起来
<merlin2> 超级宽带助手,百度到了,
<Guest50404> 有钱人才弄lfs
<leaveboy> Guest50404: 和解
<Guest50404> 有钱有时间
<leaveboy> ...
<leaveboy> Guest50404: 现在一台机子2-3k，已经很便宜了
<merlin2> eaveboy: Guest50404: 和解  怎么打出来的(求解,同时鄙视我)
<Guest50404> 时间最贵了
<Guest50404> ls
<merlin2> ls
<Guest50404> name
<merlin2> ?
<Guest50404> 我现在不弄linux了 ，用cygwin，买了几个vps
 * merlin2 is a pink bunny
<merlin2> hello everyone
<merlin2> 做个命令测试,收到,回复个
<black_angel> hey, man.
 * black_angel trying to quit.
<Guest50404> gebjgd: 1
<Guest50404> merlin2: 2
<UbuntuTalk> [brickgao] .
<leaveboy> ??
<leaveboy> 睡了
<leaveboy> bye
 * merlin3 back
<hellp> m
 * hellp runs very fast
<UbuntuTalk> [brickgao] /stop 30d
<hellp> sd
<hellp> ds
<merlin_> 就是
 * microcai http://cn.wordpress.org/wordpress-3.5-zh_CN.zip
<microcai> ...
<microcai> 发错
 * merlin_ hello
<microcai> http://microcai.gsalex.net/2012/12/%E6%94%B6%E5%88%B0-hyq-%E6%8D%90%E5%8A%A9/
<kk> microcai 啥标题, ⇪ 收到 hyq 捐助 | 菜菜博士
<merlin_> helll
<merlin_> sd
<microcai> 为做善事的人打个广告
<merlin_> come on
<merlin_> @aguai sd
<merlin_>  有人在么
<kk> merlin_, 点点点.  ㍚ 
<merlin_> 说话的时候怎么加的颜色
<merlin_> kk, 你说的话在我这里是红色
<merlin_> 类似密语么
<merlin_> tell me tell me
<kk> merlin_, 这里的东西。  ㍚ 
<merlin_33> kk,??
<merlin_33> ef
<alvin_idontknow> hi
<kk> alvin_idontknow, 好.. .  ㍚ 
<alvin_rxg> 好，頻道支持顔色了
<alvin_rxg> Hello
<Tux-Tn> ahoy
<Raed667> hello world 
<ounis> hey Tux-Tn
<operateur> hi all.
<Tux-Tn> hey ounis operateur 
<ounis> hey operateur
<kk> operateur, 好.. .  ㍜ 
<operateur> Ok.
<Raed667> hello operateur Tux-Tn ounis kk 
<ounis> Tux-Tn you wanna go give freedom to tibet ?
<Tux-Tn> ounis, i don't give a f**k about tibet
<Raed667> Tux-Tn:  I do
<ounis> well those comunists bastards do
<Raed667> I liked the Brat Pitt movie there 
<ounis> sup kk ?
<ounis> hey fishoneeyed
<Raed667> hello fishoneeyed 
<fishoneeyed> Raed667: hello
 * fishoneeyed 机器人
<ounis> fishoneeyed no hello to ounis ?
<fishoneeyed> ounis: hello
<Raed667> the people from their faces .. ofan 
<ounis> ^^
<Raed667> ounis: 
<Raed667> *
<Raed667> fishoneeyed: what's up?
<ounis> true Raed667
<Tux-Tn> any Ubuntu users here?
<ounis> why this channel is so boring ?
<Raed667> zzZZzzZZz
<ounis> we better go to tibet with another guys
<ounis> the ubuntu community in china sucks
<ounis> fishoneeyed are you sleeping ?
<Tux-Tn> Your channel belong to us?
<ounis> so this is a US channel? not chinese?
<Raed667> imperialism ruels ! 
<Tux-Tn> how many people used /ignore against us?
<ounis> no Raed667 for the moment the objective is to give freedom to tibet
<ounis> tibet must be independant
<Raed667> yes yes I forgot .. (the other one is the evil hidden agenda ! )
<ounis> yep
<ounis> but shh
<ounis> Tux-Tn I guess ChanServ is angry
<Raed667> kk .. i <3 U !
<kk> Raed667, 你不是我的老板，判断。  ㍝ 
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 你干嘛呢
<Raed667> i know you <3 me 2 ... (tu vois ounis  je comprends le chélha ! )
<Tux-Tn> <gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 你干嘛呢 <- he is spying you 
<ounis> wtf Raed667 ?
<ounis> is there a place when we can pee here?
<Tux-Tn> it's an open space
<ounis> I have to do it
<ounis> quick quick
<Tux-Tn> fermez les yeux ounis va pisser
<ounis> what does pee mean in chinese BTW ?
<Tux-Tn> are you asking me? i am just a poor american kid?
<ounis> Tux-Tn Y U NO OP HERE?
<Tux-Tn> ounis, caus they already have their dear leader
<ounis> BTW Tux-Tn U like jim il sung ?
<Tux-Tn> it's a cake?
<ounis> I mean kim il sung
<ounis> no this is an IRC channel
<Tux-Tn> it's an aladeen?
<Raed667> ouadia land?
<ounis> that's kim jong un you're talking about
<Raed667> his holyness 
<ounis> Tux-Tn who is the dear leader of china?
<Raed667> Aladin !
<Tux-Tn> ounis, ChanServ !
<ounis> yeah ! that explains everything
<ounis> already he got chan in his nick
<Tux-Tn> guys
<ounis> hu is the leader of china
<Tux-Tn> el7agar ymout dhlil
<Tux-Tn> never forget that
<ounis> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YBv6UNix5xo
<kk> ounis ⇪ t: YouTube - Bush and Condi - The new president of China
<ounis> !
<ounis> kk help
<Raed667> on devrais avoir un bot comme kk chez nous : ;D
<Tux-Tn> pas de bots chez nous
<Tux-Tn> on est deja des bots
<Tux-Tn> my gift for all folks from china : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_IC9u-Vd78
<kk> Tux-Tn 啥标题, ⇪ YouTube - Karkadan - ZOK OM AK NHAR
<ounis> kk is so cool
<Tux-Tn> zok om ak nhar eli je fih mao lel dar
<kk> ounis, 我的源码: http://github.com/sevk/kk-irc-bot/
<ounis> mao zedong is so cool
<ounis> better than kadafi
<Tux-Tn> kk, github is not censored?
<Raed667> a gift 
<Raed667> http://www.tumblr.com/tagged/drink%20bleach
<kk> Raed667 啥标题, ⇪ drink bleach | Tumblr
<Tux-Tn> http://www.tumblr.com/tagged/Raed667%20is%20noob
<kk> Tux-Tn 啥标题, ⇪ raed667 is noob | Tumblr
<Raed667> http://www.tumblr.com/tagged/Tux-TN%20is%20a%20faggot
<kk> Raed667 啥标题, ⇪ tux tn is a faggot | Tumblr
<Tux-Tn> you failed :D
<Raed667> forgot the -
<Tux-Tn> http://www.tumblr.com/tagged/Raed667%20suck%20my%20balls
<kk> Tux-Tn 啥标题, ⇪ raed667 suck my balls | Tumblr
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 在家里看电影。
<Raed667> fix my nick at the 
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 老婆有聚会
<Raed667> and stop fooling
<Tux-Tn> fishoneeyed, which kind of movies are you watching? is it porn?
<fishoneeyed> Tux-Tn: porn
<Tux-Tn> :)
<ounis> fishoneeyed is a perv
<Raed667> me gusta 
<shichemt> ya 97ab ya mabben :D
<ounis> pfff
<Raed667> noOb
<Tux-Tn> -.-
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 聚什么会?
<Raed667> http://www.tumblr.com/tagged/shichemt%20is%20a%20faggot
<kk> Raed667 啥标题, ⇪ shichemt is a faggot | Tumblr
<Tux-Tn> hahahaha
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 同事聚会
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 大使馆的?
<Raed667> 使馆的?
<Raed667> 聚会 !
<Tux-Tn> fishoneeyed, what is your job?
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 那里
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 别瞎说。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 难怪
<Raed667>  那里使难怪馆的 !!
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 擦 你说的
<ounis> abbay ?
<Tux-Tn> 我要到中国去
<Tux-Tn> 救救我
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 明天去荷兰转转
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 已经订好了hotel了
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 这个机器人谁做的，挺智能的
<fishoneeyed> fivesheep: 去什么地方？
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 不知道 
<Tux-Tn> echange tartour contre iphone 5
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 那你定的什么地方酒店
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: amerstdam
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 因为老婆没去过
<Raed667> 陈服务器是蛆虫！
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 性都呀。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 恩
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 我需要度假
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 和威尼斯一样，能看的地方快要消失了。
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 你还有几天？
<Raed667> 阿斯巴
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 我想一月分的时候度假
<ounis> klet b3adh'ha ya jme3a
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 有没有看破晓下？
<ounis> chenwa le7mou fi b3ad'hom 
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 我到1月10日
<ounis> ech yfokha tawa
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 不看那东西
<Tux-Tn> gebjgd, are you in Netherlands?
<shichemt> 69 members
<Raed667> jibli m3ak dabouza vodka gebjgd 
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 挺好看的。
<shichemt> ..
<Tux-Tn> Join us know and share the software
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 没意思
<Tux-Tn> chinese you will be free 
<Raed667> dum dam dum dam daaaaa
<Tux-Tn> you will be free
<Raed667> 69 in china .. yjiw 9ad 7ara 3anda 
<gebjgd> Tux-Tn: germany
<shichemt> 我需要在我的生活中丝琳
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 你也不能只去一个地方呀？
<Tux-Tn> gebjgd, and you are from china?
<Raed667> gardon:  I <3 shtutGart
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 博物馆啊
<gebjgd> Tux-Tn: yes
<ounis> gebjgd Y U NO want tibet free ?
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 还有很多地方呢。比如风车村什么的。
<gebjgd> ounis: tibet is free
<Tux-Tn> gebjgd, can we ask you some serious questions?
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 没劲
<Raed667> free tibet ... freee tibet ... 9a2id il thwra w mou7arrér lébléd ...
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 荷兰为啥不5月份的时候去，有郁金香。
<Raed667> free tibet
<ounis> nah those comunist bastards are holding it
<Raed667> free tibet
<gebjgd> Tux-Tn: go ahead
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 看过了
<shichemt> 打主连接的泽比
<gebjgd> ounis: so you should free tibet for us
<Tux-Tn> gebjgd, do you want to earn money?
<gebjgd> Tux-Tn: no
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 我觉得院子外面的比里面的好看。
<Tux-Tn> oh shit
<Raed667> easy money !! gardon 
<ounis> gebjgd I don't give a shit about tibet
<Tux-Tn> gebjgd, do you want a free Ubuntu 12.10 live cd?
<gebjgd> Tux-Tn: i am using arch linux
<Tux-Tn> oh
<Tux-Tn> i love you guy
<Raed667> gebjgd:  do u wanna marry me ?
<Raed667> <3
<gebjgd> Raed667: no
<gebjgd> Raed667: i am already married
<shichemt> gebjgd: 如果发现丝琳然后做地南一个拉细霍荷卡姆的丝琳
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 没意思
<Tux-Tn> gebjgd, my friend and me are asking ourselves some questions about censorship in china
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 看了n次花了
<Tux-Tn> gebjgd, what do you think about it?
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 现在什么能提起的兴致？
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 博物馆啊
<shichemt> fishoneeyed: 如果发现丝琳然后做地南一个拉细霍荷卡姆的丝琳
<shichemt> ChanServ: belehi pub par pub admin
<ounis> gebjgd don't answer and bite your tongue
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 我靠。就知道。。。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 显然啊 不看博物馆看什么
<ounis> Raed667 is a spy
<shichemt> fishoneeyed: choft zebi ka7loush te7ki m3a bel chenwa
<ounis> same as Tux-Tn
<Raed667> 007 
<shichemt> ounis is da snitch
<ounis> pfff
<Raed667> ounis:  is an FSB !
 * Tux-Tn is a gangsta
<shichemt> ounis: ija a3mel blowjob yna7ilek el fadda
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 有没有去过去过汉堡的圣保利。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 没有
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 有意思么
<Tux-Tn> gebjgd, what is your keymap?
<shichemt> fishoneeyed:  توك توك استعمل في ستينات لنقل البضائع الخفيفة بين أزقة تونس العاصمة "اه حكومة حنان في 2012 رانا ياخي نقدمو ولا نوخرو؟
<Raed667> picka picka .... piiiiiiiiiiikaaaa
<gebjgd> Tux-Tn: de
<Raed667> chouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 还行。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 有什么东西
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 除了景色
<shichemt> gebjgd w fishoneeyed 3anda barcha swag fi tounes
<Raed667> Ich spreche ein wenig Deutsch gebjgd 
<shichemt> soug lerb3a, soug le5mis, soug jem3a soug sebt...
<Tux-Tn> mein deutsch ist gut
<gebjgd> Tux-Tn: wirklich?
<Tux-Tn> ya
<gebjgd> Tux-Tn: du bist fliegendehollander?
<Raed667> aber ich bin nicht so gut in der Sprache gebjgd 
<Tux-Tn> nicht
<shichemt> gebjgd: ich bin zu haus
<ounis> ya jme3a echnewa s3ab b sara7a bech tetrolihom
<shichemt> gebjgd: i liebe sirin und dich
<ounis> I giveup
<Raed667> Bitte ein Bier
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 你假期马上就过了吧
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 有酒吧，跳舞，show
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 我的假可以带到明年3月底。
<shichemt> gebjgd: sie fume von zakataka
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 无聊
<shichemt> gebjgd: ayen schogen daget saguen
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 酒吧 跳舞是最无聊的
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 我只看建筑和博物馆
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 热闹的地方不喜欢
<Tux-Tn> weechat > irssi :(
<shichemt> gebjgd: ah yna3n zok om politik
<shichemt> la7zeb ta3 zibi
<shichemt> a si elghannouchi
<Raed667> barra ya lamarzGou la tarb7ék
<ounis> ha ha fishoneeyed you got fake pares !
<ounis> papers*
<Raed667> barra ya BenJa3fér rakkéb kraréz
<Tux-Tn> ritouchi 3am khaled?
<ounis> :D
<Tux-Tn> 9alou yet3alem fel falsfa houni
<Raed667> y7awéss fil tibét
<shichemt> sayyeb ella3ba
<Raed667> il zatla fil marouk ray ballouchi
<ounis> screw you guys I'm going home
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 我把我的手机给刷了。
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 你用的什么系统？手机？
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 你什么手机?
<Tux-Tn> bouchleka haz bent 3amou lel chine
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: htc one
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 这里
<Raed667> gangam style ?
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: htc one v
<Raed667> htc wildfire !
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 显然我用android
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: htc dz
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: htc chacha
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 以前通讯录反应太慢了。现在好了。
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 用的什么办法?
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 用的什么版本
<Raed667> i'm out ... d**k tibet ...
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 官解锁，刷recovery，刷内核什么的。
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 我刷的cm9
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: cm的不好用
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 你刷了吗？
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 我用了一段时间 又刷回来了
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 早就刷了
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 电话功能会很奇怪 现在在用官方的rom
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: cm是简单版。我比较喜欢简单的。
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: reboot下
<shichemt> fishoneeyed mugebjgd azebbi e7kou lougha mafhouma
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 发消息到 gebjgd
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 为啥？要reboot
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: chacha是不是只能用2.3？
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 甚至是2.1
<shichemt> adam8157_away ChanServ kk adaam_ Agnxy aguai ArneGoetje bones7456 bye_bye christinepea777 cleamoon curiosity_ CyrusYzGTt dantesun darkwhite darkx difan dwjie ezsmoke fishoneeyed fivesheep FrankLv freeflying fyodor_ gardon gebjgd gfrog Iansun imtxc_away inimino Jekyll jyfl987 kevc lmh lubotu2 mayli MeaCulpa medicalwei moai_linux mokerzan ofan piggybox pl_014 popolon Pwnna qinglingquan qos|away qsun raylei roylez ryan_turner rypervenche sadhen sh
<shichemt> helbes nik omek :D
<Pwnna> ..
<Tux-Tn> Pwnna, those american kids -.-
<shichemt> Free HL: adam8157_away ChanServ kk adaam_ Agnxy aguai ArneGoetje bones7456 bye_bye christinepea777 cleamoon curiosity_ CyrusYzGTt dantesun darkwhite darkx difan dwjie ezsmoke fishoneeyed fivesheep FrankLv freeflying fyodor_ gardon gebjgd gfrog Iansun imtxc_away inimino Jekyll jyfl987 kevc lmh lubotu2 mayli MeaCulpa medicalwei moai_linux mokerzan ofan piggybox pl_014 popolon Pwnna qinglingquan qos|away qsun raylei roylez ryan_turner rypervenche 
<Pwnna> .................
<Pwnna> shut the fuck up
<shichemt> Pwnna: oullah?
<shichemt> te7ki bjedek
<shichemt> Free HL2: adam8157_away ChanServ kk adaam_ Agnxy aguai ArneGoetje bones7456 bye_bye christinepea777 cleamoon curiosity_ CyrusYzGTt dantesun darkwhite darkx difan dwjie ezsmoke fishoneeyed fivesheep FrankLv freeflying fyodor_ gardon gebjgd gfrog Iansun imtxc_away inimino Jekyll jyfl987 kevc lmh lubotu2 mayli MeaCulpa medicalwei moai_linux mokerzan ofan piggybox pl_014 popolon Pwnna qinglingquan qos|away qsun raylei roylez ryan_turner rypervenche
<Pwnna> 可以踢吗？
<shichemt> Pwnna: aw zebbi
<gebjgd> Pwnna: 不能
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 用2.3
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: htc dz也是2.4
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: htc dz也是2.3
<shichemt> (11:05:05 PM) Pwnna: kick it?
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 我一直在用2.3 没必要升级
<shichemt> (11:05:32 PM) gebjgd: Pwnna: not
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 太老了
<shichemt> nzewi rayek raw
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 没觉得 挺好用的
<Pwnna> why not
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 因为是键盘机器
<gebjgd> Pwnna: 我不是op
<Pwnna> ...
<shichemt> mugebjgd: 为啥？要reboot
<Pwnna> 烦死了
<gebjgd> Pwnna: op不在
<Pwnna> 。。。
<gebjgd> Pwnna: op洗菊花去了
<Pwnna> 要有那种!votekick..
<shichemt> !votekick Pwnna
<Tux-Tn> vote ennahdha
<gebjgd> Pwnna: 这里是水区 随便让人灌水的
<Pwnna> 不过在IRC
<gebjgd> Pwnna: 你还当真了
<shichemt> subtitles mt3 elmbc2:
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 有什么好应用。
<shichemt> (11:07:12 PM) gebjgd: Pwnna: Water District people casually irrigation
<shichemt> (11:07:14 PM) Pwnna: But on IRC
<shichemt> (11:07:22 PM) gebjgd: Pwnna: You seriously
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 用微信吗？
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 哪方面的
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 傻子才用微信
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 去死吧你。
<Pwnna> 。。。为什么有这么傻的翻译
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 事实如此
<Pwnna> 有必要吗。
<shichemt> !vote Pwnna lel7jouma
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 我先离开一会。
<shichemt> !votekick Pwnna fishoneeyed gebjgd
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 垬监控的
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 你还用微信?
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 你这话要是白天说，会引起骂架的。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 事实如此
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 当然，我不用qq，但是我发现微信还不错。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 只用gtalk g+ skype
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 一样的东西 国家直接监控
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: skype不错，那天装一个。
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 我也用G+
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 我先离开一会。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 用了好几年了
<wildbotz>  FREE HIGHLIGHT YA NAYYAKA: adam8157_away ChanServ kk adaam_ Agnxy aguai ArneGoetje bones7456 bye_bye christinepea777 cleamoon curiosity_ CyrusYzGTt dantesun darkwhite darkx difan 
<wildbotz1>  FREE HIGHLIGHT YA NAYYAKA: adam8157_away ChanServ kk adaam_ Agnxy aguai ArneGoetje bones7456 bye_bye christinepea777 cleamoon curiosity_ CyrusYzGTt dantesun darkwhite darkx difan 
<wildbotz>  adam8157_away ChanServ kk adaam_ Agnxy aguai ArneGoetje bones7456 bye_bye christinepea777 cleamoon curiosity_ CyrusYzGTt dantesun darkwhite darkx difan dwjie ezsmoke fishoneeyed f
<wildbotz1>  adam8157_away ChanServ kk adaam_ Agnxy aguai ArneGoetje bones7456 bye_bye christinepea777 cleamoon curiosity_ CyrusYzGTt dantesun darkwhite darkx difan dwjie ezsmoke fishoneeyed f
<shichemt> tarrem
<shichemt> adam8157_away ChanServ kk adaam_ Agnxy aguai ArneGoetje bones7456 bye_bye christinepea777 cleamoon curiosity_ CyrusYzGTt dantesun darkwhite darkx difan dwjie ezsmoke fishoneeyed fivesheep FrankLv freeflying fyodor_ gardon gebjgd gfrog Iansun imtxc_away inimino Jekyll jyfl987 kevc lmh lubotu2 mayli MeaCulpa medicalwei moai_linux mokerzan ofan piggybox pl_014 popolon Pwnna qinglingquan qos|away qsun raylei roylez ryan_turner rypervenche sadhen sh
<Pwnna> ignore!
<shichemt> Pwnna: tarrem
<shichemt> adam8157_away ChanServ kk adaam_ Agnxy aguai ArneGoetje bones7456 bye_bye christinepea777 cleamoon curiosity_ CyrusYzGTt dantesun darkwhite darkx difan dwjie ezsmoke fishoneeyed fivesheep FrankLv freeflying fyodor_ gardon gebjgd gfrog Iansun imtxc_away inimino Jekyll jyfl987 kevc lmh lubotu2 mayli MeaCulpa medicalwei moai_linux mokerzan ofan piggybox pl_014 popolon Pwnna qinglingquan qos|away qsun raylei roylez ryan_turner rypervenche sadhen sh
<Pwnna> hm
<shichemt> dostour zebbi
<shichemt> sayyeb ella3ba
<shichemt> adam8157_away ChanServ kk adaam_ Agnxy aguai ArneGoetje bones7456 bye_bye christinepea777 cleamoon curiosity_ CyrusYzGTt dantesun darkwhite darkx difan dwjie ezsmoke fishoneeyed fivesheep FrankLv freeflying fyodor_ gardon gebjgd gfrog Iansun imtxc_away inimino Jekyll jyfl987 kevc lmh lubotu2 mayli MeaCulpa medicalwei moai_linux mokerzan ofan piggybox pl_014 popolon Pwnna qinglingquan qos|away qsun raylei roylez ryan_turner rypervenche sadhen sh
<shichemt> adam8157_away ChanServ kk adaam_ Agnxy aguai ArneGoetje bones7456 bye_bye christinepea777 cleamoon curiosity_ CyrusYzGTt dantesun darkwhite darkx difan dwjie ezsmoke fishoneeyed fivesheep FrankLv freeflying fyodor_ gardon gebjgd gfrog Iansun imtxc_away inimino Jekyll jyfl987 kevc lmh lubotu2 mayli MeaCulpa medicalwei moai_linux mokerzan ofan piggybox pl_014 popolon Pwnna qinglingquan qos|away qsun raylei roylez ryan_turner rypervenche sadhen sh
<shichemt> ghannouchen
<shichemt> adam8157_away ChanServ kk adaam_ Agnxy aguai ArneGoetje bones7456 bye_bye christinepea777 cleamoon curiosity_ CyrusYzGTt dantesun darkwhite darkx difan dwjie ezsmoke fishoneeyed fivesheep FrankLv freeflying fyodor_ gardon gebjgd gfrog Iansun imtxc_away inimino Jekyll jyfl987 kevc lmh lubotu2 mayli MeaCulpa medicalwei moai_linux mokerzan ofan piggybox pl_014 popolon Pwnna qinglingquan qos|away qsun raylei roylez ryan_turner rypervenche sadhen sh
<Pwnna> hm
<shichemt> Pwnna: sayeb ella3ba
<shichemt> Pwnna: youtube censure ghadi bras la3zouza?
<shichemt> Pwnna:  ya kefer ya merzebba
<shichemt> yarak mounek
<shichemt> #Duaa
<shichemt> adam8157_away ChanServ kk adaam_ Agnxy aguai ArneGoetje bones7456 bye_bye christinepea777 cleamoon curiosity_ CyrusYzGTt dantesun darkwhite darkx difan dwjie ezsmoke fishoneeyed fivesheep FrankLv freeflying fyodor_ gardon gebjgd gfrog Iansun imtxc_away inimino Jekyll jyfl987 kevc lmh lubotu2 mayli MeaCulpa medicalwei moai_linux mokerzan ofan piggybox pl_014 popolon Pwnna qinglingquan qos|away qsun raylei roylez ryan_turner rypervenche sadhen sh
<kk>  06:24
<shichemt> surprise ya k7alish adam8157_away ChanServ kk adaam_ Agnxy aguai ArneGoetje bones7456 bye_bye christinepea777 cleamoon curiosity_ CyrusYzGTt dantesun darkwhite darkx difan dwjie ezsmoke fishoneeyed fivesheep FrankLv freeflying fyodor_ gardon gebjgd gfrog Iansun imtxc_away inimino Jekyll jyfl987 kevc lmh lubotu2 mayli MeaCulpa medicalwei moai_linux mokerzan ofan piggybox pl_014 popolon Pwnna qinglingquan qos|away qsun raylei roylez ryan_turner r
<ryan_turner> ugh.
<ryan_turner> >:(
<fivesheep> wtf
<Tux-Tn> fivesheep, weed effects on kids
<fivesheep> nice one
#ubuntu-cn 2012-12-29
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 球推稳定的usb无线网卡，稳定第一 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396486 要穿过一堵墙，距离10米左右。 系统是ubuntu12.04 看了好多帖子，说法不一。 最好是有具体型号，目前可以很方便买到，古董还有超贵的就不要推荐了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 xiaomifeng …
<imtxc> 什么情况
<imtxc>  那个 shichemt是什么
<imtxc> bye_bye: 早
 * slucx 上班中~
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • 怎样让shell脚本默认以root权限运行?? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396487 最近刚弄linux，不知道怎么让脚本以管理员权限运行.我用modprobe写了个脚本来开关触控板 并分配了快捷键.（木有官方的驱动就是坑呐）. 但是快捷键启动脚本时脚本不具有root权限 不能使用modprobe …
<My_Jone> 请问我是用的是fnfxd调节的亮度，开机不可以保存亮度，怎么办？谢谢
<abine1> Raspberry Pi now has fully open source drivers 
<abine1> Raspberry Pi now has fully open source drivers 
<abine1> 树莓派现在拥有完全开源的硬件驱动代码了
<My_Jone> 什么意思？求网址
<abine1> 官方网站
<abine1> 树莓派的官方网站
<abine1> http://www.raspberrypi.org/archives/2221
<kk> abine1 ⇪ t: Open Source ARM userland | Raspberry Pi
<My_Jone> 谢谢
<abine1> 有了完全开源的硬件驱动代码，第三方的应用开发可以更好的利用硬件的性能
 * palomino|working momo roylez 
<abine1> 比如有可能实现wayland之类的
<abine1> palomino|working: 你摸摸屁股还是哪里？
<palomino|working> 显然不是屁股，而是..
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 abine1 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<palomino|working> 这样
<abine1> 怪不得roylez木有踢你
<My_Jone> 全是英文，压力大啊
<abine1> 外国的网站当然是英文了
<My_Jone> 我表示还是无法保存亮度，亮度开机特大，只有手动调节
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 《求助》制作U盘启动盘 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396488 想将一个U盘格式化为一个FAT文件系统以在windows下用，做一个ext2文件系统在里面安装一个便携linux，但是用12.04的磁盘实用工具将优盘格式化为这样两个分区（fat在前）后，使用grub-install提示mbr空间太小..... …
<abine1> http://www.geek.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/portable_pi-550x440.jpg
<My_Jone> 直接写入就可以了
<ofan> 又跑了
<abine1> 教你如何辨别树莓派的内存容量版本
<abine1> http://www.geek.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/RPI_SOC_04.jpg
<MeaCu1pa> 尼玛，娃娃又感冒
<abine1> 芯片上黄色标记位置上的4G就是512MB的运行内存
<abine1> 2G的话就是256MB
<abine1> MeaCu1pa: 打针了吗？
<MeaCu1pa> 不打
<gfrog> adam8157: gaoji蛋，做过能EFI引导的U盘嘛？
<adam8157> gfrog: 木, 但是不难, check arch wiki grub2
<gfrog> adam8157: 不用grub呢？
<adam8157> gfrog: 那不晓得
<byzantium> msg Nickserver identify 
<byzantium> 大家好
<byzantium> 能看到我说话吗》
<gfrog> adam8157: grub2有些时候不太靠谱啊。
<kk> byzantium, 好.. .  ㍢ 
<byzantium> 想问下  谁熟悉WMI 
<adam8157> gfrog: 没有不靠谱过
<byzantium> 我想控制WMI 去使得GPU 咱用率达到77%
<ofan> gfrog: efi有个可以直接加载linux内核的程序
<ofan> 写到引导分区里就行
<ofan> \rs: monad看得我头痛
<gfrog> adam8157: U盘插来插去的，说不定磁盘位置就变了，grub2怎么搜索磁盘位置啊？
<adam8157> gfrog: 啥? 
<gfrog> adam8157: 就是说grub要set root，但是这个root在不同的电脑上可能是不一样的
<adam8157> gfrog: uuid
<gfrog> adam8157: 直接search？
<adam8157> gfrog: 是啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 没试过，下次删掉set root看只有uuid能不能用。
 * gfrog 还是倒腾下elilo吧。。
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 额,可别打针.
 * adam8157 afk
<imtxc> 感冒不不发烧就不打针..
<abine1> 嗯
<abine1> 要让小孩有抵抗力
<jyfl987> microcai你也开始要饭了 额
<abine1> 别轻易打针用抗生素
<imtxc> 今天不是放假么,怎么也很多人在啊
<abine1> 滥用抗生素，会导致以后无药可用
<abine1> 就像农民滥用农药，结果害虫都有了抗药的基因突变
<abine1> 放假才在啊
<iGoogle> nnnd usb3接口，接u盘，nautilus不断开关。。
<iGoogle> 难道当usb2盘用//
<imtxc> usb3 问题越多越好, 不然我的usb2 U盘和不支持usb3的电脑就该淘汰了...
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<abine1> iGoogle: 扔了
<abine1> 换别的文件管理器
<iGoogle> 像供电不足一样。
<iGoogle> abine1: 你傻了。和fm有啥关系嘛
<jyfl987> imtxc: 哥上班
<jyfl987> iGoogle: nautilus私货夹带特别严重
<abine1> pcmanFM
<abine1> 超轻量级别
<iGoogle> 扯吧。
<iGoogle> dmesg看的
<jyfl987> pcmanfm还不错 就是自动挂载装载不好
<iGoogle> linux真高级，usb3拔下来，usb2口，文件可以接着拷贝。。。
<imtxc> jyfl987: 哥你好,我也上班.
<jyfl987> uuid识别的吧
<jyfl987> imtxc: 你们也跟我们一样连放5天?
<jyfl987> http://wangcong.org/blog/archives/2197 
<kk> jyfl987 ⇪ t: 结婚啦！ - A Geek's Page
<jyfl987> 王聪都结婚了
 * imtxc 擦 tmux 又给我崩溃!!!!!!
<jyfl987> 之前还天天郁闷这个 郁闷那个
<jyfl987> imtxc: 哈哈 我桌面的也是 服务器的倒是没事 
<imtxc> jyfl987: 闪闪闪,然后就崩溃.
<jyfl987> imtxc: 开vim的吧
<imtxc> jyfl987: 恩,开着
<imtxc> jyfl987: 你发的那个网站,真慢 个图片半天看不到
<jyfl987> imtxc: 多半是这个问题
<jyfl987> imtxc: 我是挂代理 管他呢
<pityonline> jyfl987: 王聪是干啥的来着？这名字有点儿熟
<gfrog> pityonline: kernel developer.
<pityonline> gfrog: 呃
<imtxc> jiero: 有时候weechat 里面也闪
<jiero> imtxc: ...
<jiero> jyfl987: 你也该结婚了
<jyfl987> jiero: 我还早了
<jyfl987> pityonline: 红冒的 那人远程办公 这个我很羡慕
<jyfl987> 果然还是开发好
<imtxc> jiero: 才发现发错人了.
<imtxc> jyfl987: 你说常年远程办公,公司会不会忘了那个人
<roylez_> imtxc: 渣
<roylez_> imtxc: 谁叫你用tmux
<imtxc> roylez_: screen 屏幕刷新慢的解决不了....
<roylez_> gfrog: 基蛙，你眼镜多少度？
<roylez_> imtxc: tmux切换慢
<imtxc> roylez_: 总比屏幕切换过来乱七八糟的好.
<imtxc> 忍....
<imtxc> roylez_: 牛席假期还没结束?
<gfrog> roylez_: 1000+
<roylez_> imtxc: 没遇到过，你渣
<roylez_> gfrog: 怪不得电视里面看你眼睛那么大
<imtxc> roylez_: 估计是我的显卡渣, 笔记本就没问题.
<gfrog> roylez_: 谢谢嗷
 * gfrog 还注意观察我。
<imtxc> gfrog: 上电视了?
<roylez_> gfrog: 蛤蟆的都不如你的大
<gfrog> imtxc: 问基席，谁知道他看的啥。
<imtxc> gfrog: 他们都上哪的电视了啊?
<imtxc> roylez_:  基娃蛤蟆都上电视了?
<roylez_> imtxc: 动物世界，经常看
<lynnux> ???
<imtxc> roylez_: .......................................
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * gfrog 我猜就是这结果。
 * gfrog 撤退。
<roylez_> adam8157: 阿蛋母
<adam8157> roylez_: 乐乐
<lynnux> dose putty can input chinese word?
<pityonline> jyfl987: 牛叉
<roylez_> lynnux: 中文字体
<imtxc> lynnux: fcitx
<jyfl987> imtxc: 能玩得起远程办公的 公司都得罪不起  比如王聪说他之前想走人 公司问为毛 他就说不喜欢帝都这城市 想去旅游啥的 结果老总就告诉他 可以远程办公
<gfrog> iGoogle: 神，我的树莓派跑起来了。
<imtxc> jyfl987: 估计是.........
<gfrog> iGoogle: debian很有爱啊，上去直接apt-get upgrade，XD
<lynnux> thank you!
<imtxc> jyfl987: 大佬们都结婚了啊 roylez_ 基席什么时候结
<roylez_> jyfl987: 啥公司？
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 登录那里花屏 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396491 登录那里花屏 桌面也有时候有花屏啊！ 显卡 n GT 220 统计信息: 发表于 由 hacker1119 — 2012-12-29 11:12 
<jyfl987> roylez_: 不是红冒么
<roylez_> jyfl987: 我放假结束，2线经理要跟我1对1开会，远程办公，应该不是问题
<roylez_> jyfl987: 不知道
<roylez_> imtxc: 你问错了
<gfrog> adam8157: Linda 是聪哥儿直属领导吧？
<adam8157> gfrog: yes
<roylez_> gfrog: 你说的是 达玲 吧
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<gfrog> roylez_: 蛋蛋才那么叫。。
<roylez_> gfrog: 没撤退就吐个泡看看
 * lynnux 
<jyfl987> roylez_: 什么叫1对1开会?
<roylez_> jyfl987: 俩人开会
<jyfl987> roylez_: 这跟远程办公有啥联系呢
<roylez_> jyfl987: 因为我稍稍表露了下可能要跑路的意愿
<jyfl987> roylez_: 额 你远程办公还在魔都么 
<roylez_> jyfl987: 谁没事呆魔都啊
<imtxc> roylez_: 跑路了得了
<jyfl987> roylez_: 那你回哪里去?
<roylez_> jyfl987: 武汉，家里蹲
<jyfl987> roylez_: 那有事怎么办? 不如去我们那 有事的话 上午出发 中午就能到
<roylez_> jyfl987: 有事？有事别找我，找我我就跑路 lol
 * imtxc 远程办公,羡慕啊.... 至少过年不用挤火车.
<jyfl987> imtxc: 我从没挤过火车
<jyfl987> imtxc: 买不起机票的时候 我干脆不回去
<roylez_> jyfl987: 擦.....
<imtxc> jyfl987: 壕
<jyfl987> 有一年就是这样
<jyfl987> 后来我就有钱买机票了
<adam8157> roylez_: 乐乐你真潇洒
<roylez_> adam8157: 帽子
<adam8157> ...
<imtxc> jyfl987: 我买不起机票,而且机票也不好买
 * slucx cron 能执行什么样的命令？不能启动应用程序吧？
<jiero> jyfl987: 机票不挤么？
<night_> 问问题
<jyfl987> imtxc: 买不起机票就别回去 党中央都说了 不折腾 别给国家添负担
<night_> cmake 告诉我找不到JNI
<night_> 该怎么解决啊
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你买几号的机票?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 元旦不回去
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我说过年
<jyfl987> 如果有年假的春节我想提前点回去
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋壕也飞鸡回去啊
<jyfl987> 但是我不知道我是否有年假
<adam8157> roylez_: 刚看见有打折机票
<jyfl987> 我发现要去泡妞得 趁年前
<jyfl987> 年后完全不行 
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你回去不是有动车
<adam8157> jyfl987: 动车只到青岛
<jyfl987> 你那么点路 飞机还打折 那肯定比动车便宜
<jyfl987> 不过我记得有一年 机票买到杭州 才300多
<jyfl987> 结果我家里人一定要我年三十回来 我只好仍了那机票 重新买了个到黄山的 额
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我们那里机场小, 平时都不打折的
<ofan> jyfl987: 你家在哪？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 黄山机场平时打9折 额
<jyfl987> ofan: 你居然推断不出 !!
<ofan> jyfl987: 懒得推
<jiero> adam8157 你提前预定呢
<adam8157> jiero: 极其偶尔有特价
<jyfl987> ofan: 黄山
<jiero> adam8157 提前预定去澳门的，$300
<ofan> 黄山在哪
<jiero> 以前听说过特别的
<jiero> ofan: 。。。
<jyfl987> jiero: 春秋有从石家庄到深圳的 99
<jyfl987> ofan: 智硬商
<jiero> jyfl987: 燃油附加费更贵
<jiero> 其他税比机票更贵。。。
<ofan> nnd 还得google
<jyfl987> jiero: 加起来大概200多
<ofan> 安徽
<jyfl987> 安徽安徽 安庆+徽州  我们那古代就叫徽州
<jyfl987> 徽菜 徽商  徽剧
 * adam8157 6号还是7号回家呢...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 5号
<jyfl987> 留两天相亲
<slucx> adam8157: cron 执行notify-send为啥不行？
<adam8157> slucx: */5 * * * * DISPLAY=:0.0 foo
<slucx> adam8157: 不能直接调用notify-send？
<adam8157> slucx: DISPLAY
<slucx> adam8157: 不是很理解, cron不可以执行外部程序吗？
<jyfl987> slucx: 简单 cron默认没带那些支持gui的环境变量 而你的shell环境有 
<slucx> jyfl987: DISPLAY=:后面是提示的内容吗？
<jyfl987> slucx: DISPLAY是个指示显示设备的变量 后面的0.0是具体的设备地址 
<jyfl987> 一般人就一个屏幕 所以你都是看到0.0 
<jyfl987> 其实也有0.1的情况
<slucx> jyfl987: foo呢
<jyfl987> slucx: foo是常用的指代  就跟 xxx abc一个性质 意思是你要执行的某个app
<slucx> jyfl987: 哦，多谢了
<jyfl987> slucx: 不用泄
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • usb3 供电不足 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396494 usb2口 Code: ● usb-devices|g -A 6 0916 19:P:  Vendor=1f75 ProdID=0916 Rev=00.01 20-S:  Manufacturer=General 21-S:  Product=USB Flash Disk 22-S:  SerialNumber=032590000000000156 23-C:  #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=80 MxPwr=200mA 24-I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 2 Cls=08(stor.) Sub=06 Pro …
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/220086.htm
<kk> ofan 啥标题, ⇪ 《帝国时代II》大型民间资料片 - 《被遗忘的帝国》发布_游戏_cnBeta.COM
<slucx> jyfl987: */1 * * * * DISPLAY=:0.0 (notify-send "hello") 这样吗？
<jyfl987> slucx: 不知道行不行 我对notify-send不熟悉
<slucx> jyfl987: 我看看你常用的例子~
<roylez_> adam8157: 我太高 英文怎么说
<adam8157> roylez_: ca... 这个歧义啊
<jyfl987> slucx: 我常用的都是跑日志的
<C4rzk>   如何隐藏自己IP。。
<hixa> hello
<jyfl987> 用web客户端
<kk> hixa, 好.. .  ㍤ 
<jyfl987> 今天有多少是上班的？
<C4rzk>     在用XCHAT 。
<hixa> 算我一个好了
<night_> kfs谁用过
<C4rzk> 用户名@xxx.xxx.xx 这是如何实现的。
<hoxily> test
<kk> hoxily, 点点点.  ㍤ 
<jeromest> 请教各位，我想用Banshee听音乐，但是radio里面一个频道都没有,有默认电台吗？
 * slucx 表示在上班
<jusss> test
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍥ 
<CyrusYzGTt> http://stu.baidu.com/i?rt=0&pn=0&rn=10&ct=2&tn=baiduimageface&sign=3128611106,3185392874&im=3107714bjpg.jpg&stt=1&shitunum=10&facenum=10#tab=1&pn=
<kk> CyrusYzGTt 啥标题, ⇪ 百度识图-搜索结果页
<freeflying> CyrusYzGTt: 这个图片搜索的准确率比google的差太多了
<CyrusYzGTt> freeflying§ 嗯
<CyrusYzGTt> freeflying§ 而且多人的時候不能選擇要搜索的人像， 
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 妹子好漂亮
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 嗯，
<abine1> gfrog:  你也在用树莓派？？
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 我想入手mp3，看中iaudio了
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 買臺小小本 ，裝 mplayer 
<abine1> 要是达芬奇在这个时代会怎么样
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 有小本本了
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 也装了mplayer
<abine1> jusss: 多小的本本？？？
<abine1> 11？
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ ，， 那就 放在 微波爐裏 烤一烤
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 可是小本本没好声卡
<jusss> abine1: 10
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ DIY
<abine1> 放到蒸笼里清蒸
<abine1> 就有好声卡了
<abine1> 好声音是煲出来的
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 什么本
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 問 jusss 
<gfrog> abine1: .
<jeromest> 请问有使用banshee的吗?
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 提高打开谷歌成功率以及速度的方法。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396500 经过使用，发现的确有效。 http://www.ubuntuhome.com/go-google.html#more-4273 统计信息: 发表于 由 谢宝良 — 2012-12-29 13:46 
<hqy66> ubuntu是国内最多人用的发行版吗？
<hqy66> 看样子，用的人不多
<black_angel> what?
<hqy66> 还有讲英文的？
<black_angel> - -!
<kk> 新 窗口管理器 • e17求助！！！大神快来！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396503 今天安装了enlightenment17正式版，源码安装的，安装过程没有出错，但是只能以root身份登入，无法以普通用户登入，请问如何配置？谢谢！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 lian4187 — 2012-12-29 14:18 
<hqy66> opensuse做得不错
<pylaurent> 我周围除了用fedora和arch的，其它都是用ubuntu的基本上...主要是  可能比较好看？
<black_angel> pylaurent: 并非只是好看，而是 debian 软件包的管理比起 yum 来说好用得多
<ofan> 撂句话就走当这是菜市场...
<bye_bye> ofan: 问你个问题?
<pylaurent> = =。
<ofan> bye_bye: 啥
<bye_bye> ofan: 我一个程序执行的时候, 拥有整个地址空间,
<black_angel> 12.04 竟然默认没有安装 aptitude
<bye_bye> ofan: 然后我访问一处我没有分配的空间, 但是在这个进程的地址空间里面, 为啥不会段错误呢?
<pylaurent> black_angel:    嗯默认的确没有...
<bye_bye> black_angel: 哪个版本的默认有这东西?
<ofan> bye_bye: 实际上会有页面错误
<bye_bye> ofan: page_fault?
<black_angel> bye_bye: 10.10 还是之前的版本有这个
<ofan> bye_bye: 恩，貌似只在内核空间用的比较多
<ofan> userspace都是page
<ofan> bye_bye: 段只在内核空间用的比较多
<bye_bye> ofan: page_fault陷入之后, 也只能在swap里面找到对应的page来吧.
<ofan> bye_bye: 恩
<black_angel> dpkg 的手册上明确写了，aptitude 是它的前端 (front-end) 工具，结果默认并未安装。奇怪
<bye_bye> ofan: 我说的不是被kswapd换出的页面. 
<iIlL10oO> ubuntu最简单的就是安装软件
<black_angel> front-end  for  dpkg is aptitude(1).
<bye_bye> ofan: 而是, 一个新的进程, 我访问他的堆中还没有分配的空间. 
<iIlL10oO> apt-get install aptitude
<black_angel> 安装什么最简单了，只是有点奇怪而已
<ofan> bye_bye: 那种的结果是未定义的，首先没分配的地址可能在pagetable找到也可能找不到
<iIlL10oO> black_angel: 内核占用空间越来越大，700MB的CD里面，放不下了
<iIlL10oO> 现在网速也快了，电信都升级12M了
<bye_bye> ofan: 对, 页的映射表里面不一定会没有. 但是我试了好多次, 每次都成功, 不同的地址.
<bye_bye> ofan: 等我现在写个example code给你
<iGoogle> black_angel: aptitude被反对了。之前是被推荐。
<geekard> black_agnel apt-×和aptitude底层依赖的是dpkg
<ofan> bye_bye: 这个跟os和编译器等实现关系很大
<bye_bye> ofan: 我看汇编了, 感觉跟编译器关系不大
<bye_bye> ofan: 我只想知道os是怎么处理的
<iGoogle> bye_bye: 折腾啥
<bye_bye> iGoogle: c
<black_angel> iGoogle: 为什么被反对了
<geekard> black_agnel apt和aptitude只是前端，一般用于online install，dpkg负责维护本地的软件包系统。
<black_angel> geekard: yep.
<iGoogle> black_angel: aptitude不能处理好64和32库的关系。
<iGoogle> 会带来用户的误导
<black_angel> iGoogle: 有没有网址呀》
<geekard> iGoogle: 嗯，Arch会有multilib可选。
<iGoogle> 没网址。这可不记得。
<iGoogle> 其实，我还是基本使用aptitude。功能好用啊。
<bye_bye> ofan: http://code.bulix.org/goqj54-82737
<geekard> iGoogle: aptitude基于curse，感觉很不习惯。我一般用apt系列和dpkg，呵呵
<ofan> bye_bye: http://www.cs.nmsu.edu/~pfeiffer/classes/474/notes/linux-page-fault.html
<kk> ofan 啥标题, ⇪ Untitled Document
<iGoogle> geekard: 我并不使用界面。只是使用他的search pattern
<black_angel> 翻译什么的最麻烦了，明明看懂意思了，却不知道怎么表达，超烦的
<iGoogle> tenzu: 疼疼，疼疼
<geekard> iGoogle: apt和dpkg都支持regexp，我到觉得用aptitude的时机就是multi-selection
<iGoogle> 恩。不是说regex，是说search pattern。官方的说法。
<iGoogle> 组合搜索和安装的
<bye_bye> ofan: This, in turn, calls get_empty_pgtable() to either get the page table for the faulting address if one already exists, or to allocate a new, empty page table for it if there isn't one.
<bye_bye> ofan: gaoji ofan
<iGoogle> 比如aptitude remove ~iblue~Dmanager
<ofan> bye_bye: 这个确实跟编译器和系统等有关系的
<bye_bye> ofan: 恩, 与系统有关是肯定的了.
<ofan> bye_bye: 有的时候编译器会自动某些处理SIG信号甚至忽略
<bye_bye> ofan: 不过我看跟编译器关系不是很大吧.
<bye_bye> ofan: 我再去看看汇编输出.
<ofan> bye_bye: 看那汇编看不出来
<bye_bye> ofan: 为啥?
<ofan> 有的写到c库里或者其他被链接的库里
<iGoogle> x86的asm，大概看看就够。没必要深究。 bye_bye
<iGoogle> 反正编译出来的都垃圾
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 那看啥的汇编?
<IRChat> 兄弟们，好几天不见了！
<iGoogle> 你不是cfy。你难理解。 bye_bye
<bye_bye> iGoogle: ....
<bye_bye> ofan: 没有机会跳到其他函数呀...
<iGoogle> 来搞片子吧
<bye_bye> ofan: 都是movl这样的, 直接操作内存了
<bye_bye> ofan: 怎么会跟c库有关系...
<iIlL10oO> 只用32位的路过
<bye_bye> ofan: 他直接就访问那个没有分配的地址....
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 你要看啥?
<geekard> bye_bye: dump出你访问的memory address是否属于进程已经映射的VMA
<iGoogle> 推荐
<bye_bye> geekard: 怎么做? 求告知.
<ofan> bye_bye: 我说page fault后产生的信号发到进程可能被忽略
<iIlL10oO> 只读的吧
<bye_bye> ofan: 哦, 知道了. 
<bye_bye> ofan: 那我试试自己捕获信号试试看吧. 
<geekard> ofan: 这个不是默认的行为吧？编译器估计不会这么做。
<bye_bye> geekard: 忽略page fault是必须的
<bye_bye> geekard: 除非你强制要求这个程序的内存不可以被换出
<geekard> bye_bye: 段错误和page fault不是一回事
<bye_bye> geekard: ofan 说的是page fault呀!
<ofan> 段错误一般是syscall抛出的
<ofan> 那是比较严重的错误
<iGoogle> 也不严重，就是操作无效地址，越界等而已
<iGoogle> 文件指针为NULL，也去操作，也出这
<iGoogle> 现代的编译器，应该编译中，就提示或者不通过了。
<ofan> 进程VM里的地址都是有效的
<fairywell28> 一般都是地址越界引起
<iGoogle> 数组越界，最经常的
<geekard> bye_bye: page fault也是kernel handle的吧，应该不会向user space发singal的。
<iGoogle> 小事，仔细点处理就不会出了
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 问题是在于, 我越界访问, 他不出错...
<bye_bye> iGoogle: http://code.bulix.org/goqj54-82737
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 跑的好好的. 
<geekard> bye_bye: page fault的前提已经是VMA已经分配了，但是page not loaded in main memory
<iGoogle> 你这又不是数组。是alloc
<bye_bye> geekard: 不太赞同这句. 不一定是已经分配的了吧?
<ofan> bye_bye: 你得吧数条的大一点
<fairywell28> page fault 是缺页
<ofan> bye_bye: 一个page有4k呢
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 惠美舞蹈瑜伽学院寒假班火热招生中... http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396507 伴随元旦将至的脚步，我们一年一度的寒假班就要开始了。现正火热招生中... 我们的寒假班在每年的1月20日—2月28日，只需280元。 均可学习肚皮舞、瑜伽、爵士舞、印度舞等（只限白天课 …
 * tenzu 拜神拜大仙
<geekard> bye_bye:如果连VMA都没分配，直接访问某个地址就会Segment error
<ofan> bye_bye: 分配的单元是page,把p+i改成p-i试试
<iGoogle> alloc的小范围，尾巴上有空余的。 bye_bye
<iGoogle> ofan: 对。这个应该直接出错
<iGoogle> -0以前的。马上出
<tenzu> iGoogle: 神你今天木有上推话痨
<bye_bye> ofan: 12000 * 4 b / 1024
<geekard> bye_bye:还有一种情况，即使分配了VMA，但是访问权限不对,也会段错误
<bye_bye> geekard: 我不是想知道, 怎么会出现段错误...
<iGoogle> tenzu: 摸摸疼疼。你才话唠。
<tenzu> iGoogle: 呸
<ofan> bye_bye: 你多少位的
<iGoogle> gfrog: tenzu 说你是话唠
<bye_bye> ofan: 32位.
<bye_bye> ofan: 而且没开huge page
<iGoogle> bye_bye: 或者，你连续申请2次。就可能马上到边界。
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 感觉, 12000 * 4 / 1000 也有48个页
<iGoogle> 你申请一次，不说明问题
<iGoogle> 发觉你蛋疼了。
<iGoogle> 别折腾这了。
<ThinkYa> 人不多！
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 恩...
<iGoogle> 谁有usb3测试过的。
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 我有usb3. 测试过的啥意思?
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 绝代艳后 看不看?
<iGoogle> bye_bye: 你测试可用？
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 我的usb3当然可以用了~
<iGoogle> 我这直接供电不足的样子。usb3disk
<iGoogle> 你现在有usb3的u盘？
<bye_bye> iGoogle: slc的3.0 u盘 + 我的nec的usb controller 速度70mb/s
<bye_bye> iGoogle: disk?供电不足? 你的是3.5英寸的硬盘?
<iGoogle> usb-devices|g -A 6 xxxx 你这样试试。
<iGoogle> 看下参数
<iGoogle> 带哪id
<iGoogle> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=396494
<kk> iGoogle ⇪ ti: usb3 供电不足 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<iGoogle> 不断断开，或者一复制，几秒就断开
<ofan> bye_bye: malloc会多分配
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 我的u盘不在手边..
<bye_bye> ofan: 哦? 会多分配多少? 好几页?
<iGoogle> 丫丫的全公司，只我这本本有usb3口。没法测试
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 不插u盘能测试吗?
<iGoogle> 按照边界分配
<iGoogle> bye_bye: 哪不成吧
<iGoogle> lsusb -v?
<ofan> bye_bye: 不知道，看libc的实现
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 那没办法, 我u盘上次给妹子考动画, 寄过去了.
<iGoogle> MaxPower 似乎不是实际的
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 我得看看, lsusb -v
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 东西有点儿多
<bye_bye> iGoogle:  MaxPower                0mA    lol
<iGoogle> 额。擦手机的usb3，显示500ma
<iGoogle> 要设备
<bye_bye> iGoogle: usb2的device, 插到usb3的接口上面行吗?
<iGoogle> MaxPower              200mA
<iGoogle> 可以啊
<iGoogle> MaxPower               76mA
<iGoogle> 哪口，擦手机充电，是500mA，擦u盘 76mA
<iGoogle> nnnnd
<iGoogle> 难道漏电。。
<larus> 咨询一个多线程问题啊
<larus> http://codepad.org/biVZol0j
<kk> larus ⇪ t: C code - 37 lines - codepad
<bye_bye> iGoogle: usb3 不应该是900ma吗?
<larus> 为什么printf不出来？
<iGoogle> bye_bye: 应该是应该啊。实际显示76
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 为啥你接手机还是只有500...
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 我这里接键盘, 实际显示70ma
<iGoogle> 那是usb2
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 哦. 被兼容了.
<iGoogle> 鼠标键盘100mA
<iGoogle> 摄像头 256mA
<geekard> larus: 链接时没指定-lpthread？
<iGoogle> 这都正常，是实际的消耗
<iGoogle> 读卡器250mA
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 那你问题是啥? 驱动不了你的u盘?
 * bye_bye 买到假u盘了....
<iGoogle> 是啊。
<iGoogle> 只能接usb2口，就正常
<bye_bye> iGoogle: u盘是坏的吧...
<iGoogle> 2下面，正常啊
<bye_bye> larus: 不是就应该卡住吗?
<iGoogle> bEndpointAddress     0x02  EP 2 OUT
<roylez_> bye_bye: 哪里买的？
<iGoogle> 不会是上次谁说的，内部双节点的吧。
<bye_bye> roylez: ee买的
<ofan> bye_bye: 喜闻乐见
<roylez_> bye_bye: 用 nckia 的神怎么可能买假货
<bye_bye> roylez_: lol.... 
<bye_bye> ofan: 不是我买的.
<roylez_> bye_bye: dropbox 15G了，真没趣
<iGoogle> bye_bye: bcdUSB 你有盘，看下这行。是不是3.0
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 我的u盘在我妹子手里....
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 2.0的u盘可以吗?
<iGoogle> 多久可以看到
<iGoogle> 2的不行
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 等我回北京....
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 下个月...
<iGoogle> 。你妹子电话给我。
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 她没有3.0的controller呀
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 只有3.0的device
<iGoogle> 这不搞死了。。。
<iGoogle> 这字段，应该是协议版本，至少要3.0吧。我这居然是2.1
<bye_bye> iGoogle: usb2.1, 不知道还有这版本.
<bye_bye> iGoogle: lol
<black_angel> OMG, 12.04 连 synaptic 这个优秀的前端工具也去掉了
<black_angel> 看来是想直接让我用 apt-get 了。
<black_angel> 是不是在推荐使用 software center 呢？
<black_angel> 告诉用户，忘掉 apt-get 吧，直接使用 software center 吧，我们已经为您做了非常多的工作。
<roylez_> m
<geekard> black_angel: 告诉用户用windows吧，我们不用折腾...
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • ubuntu 12.04LTS开机启动后，页面不动了，求围观 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396505 昨天用得还是好好的，今天开机后，运行到如下图画面就停止了，不晓得是不是显卡问题 最后一次正常开机时似乎没有什么问题，就是后来到win玩了下游戏，今天就成这样了，怎一个 …
<black_angel> geekard: 真幽默！
<roylez_> adam8157: 有好事么
<adam8157> roylez_: nnnnd, 有坏事儿
<roylez_> adam8157: 说
<gfrog> iGoogle: 神
<roylez_> adam8157: 让我也乐一下
<adam8157> roylez_: 上午订机票定错了 亏了100多退票费
<roylez_> adam8157: 壕无压力啊
<adam8157> roylez_: 壕个鬼
<bye_bye> 刚才问多线程的那个人呢...
<adam8157> roylez_: 就看你们讨论机票我就去瞅了一下 2月7号填成1月7号了   nnnnnd
<iGoogle> gfrog: 有usb3设备？
<bye_bye> larus: 哦, 就是, 你的a到5的时候, 发送信号, 但是proc不一定可以在a是5的时候就直接激活. 
<roylez_> adam8157: 怪不得300特价 lol
<bye_bye> larus: proc激活的时候, a说不定已经是6或者7了. 
<bye_bye> larus: 所以, proc那个线程会一直卡在while那里, 然后主程序结束了.. 
<bye_bye> larus: 因为你的main函数里, 把a变成5之后, 没有停下来, 而是继续a++
<gfrog> iGoogle: 有一堆
<geekard> bye_bye: 没看懂你的解释。他贴出来的output显示链接没通过...
<adam8157> roylez_: 气死我了 于是去买了啤酒卤肉饺子和菜, 晚上做饭吃
<roylez_> adam8157: 寄给我啊
<iGoogle> gfrog: 手边有？
<bye_bye> larus: : http://code.bulix.org/tnw33z-82741
<adam8157> roylez_: ...
<bye_bye> geekard: http://code.bulix.org/tnw33z-82741
<bye_bye> geekard: 你没有代码, 必须没懂解释呀....
<gfrog> iGoogle: 乃想干嘛？
<iGoogle> gfrog: 看下 lsusb -v的 bcdUSB行，是显示3.0不。
<iGoogle> 丫丫的。现在显示3了。才显示2.1
<larus> 如果不想sleep怎么搞
<iGoogle> http://imagebin.org/240948 草啊。差点去退货了。 bye_bye gfrog 看奇迹。
<gfrog> iGoogle: 乃插错口了，XD
<iGoogle> 胡说。一直断开。
<gfrog> iGoogle: 乃看bus都不是一个bus了
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 插反了???
<iGoogle> 76mA
<iGoogle> 是不是一个bus。这不可控制啊
<iGoogle> 口是一个啊
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 怎么突然好的? 你是不是突然意识到自己插反了?
<ofan> larus: 用semaphore
<geekard> http://codepad.org/biVZol0j
<kk> geekard ⇪ t: C code - 37 lines - codepad
<iGoogle> 没良心的。。  bye_bye
<gfrog> iGoogle: 一般来说一个口都会对上唯一一个bus吧
<iGoogle> 好啥。估计一样断开。
<gfrog> iGoogle: https://foursquare.com/gfrog/checkin/50dea1fbe4b0cf8b35692d90 现在的办公桌。。 乱成屎
<iGoogle> gfrog: 节点会变
<iGoogle> 这啥。打不开
<ofan> gfrog: 还要login
<gfrog> iGoogle: 翻墙。
<iGoogle> 电流不对。一拷贝文件，就断了
<iGoogle> 啥东西嘛
<gfrog> iGoogle: 控制器渣
<gfrog> ofan: 哦，竟然要login。。。
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 你的usb controller是坏的. 
<iGoogle> 这扯。usb2盘怎么好的呢
<gfrog> iGoogle: 控制器渣
<iGoogle> 啥控制器
<geekard> iGoogle: USB controller使用的是xhci驱动吗？
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 难道你觉得会是u盘的问题?
<gfrog> iGoogle: http://imagebin.org/240949
<gfrog> geekard: 3.0的是
<iGoogle> 你这照片高级。哪里看得到3.0?
<iGoogle> bye_bye: 只有一个3.0的u盘。
<gfrog> iGoogle: 接到usb上的都是3.0
<iGoogle> 唉
<iGoogle> gfrog: 我给的截图，是命令啊。你给的这。。。
<gfrog> iGoogle: 显摆 XD
<geekard> iGoogle: 在windows下试试，先确定是硬件还是系统支持问题。
<iGoogle> Bus 004 Device 041: ID 1f75:0916  
<iGoogle>   bcdUSB               3.00
<iGoogle>     MaxPower               76mA
<iGoogle> win机器，没3.0的口。
<iGoogle> 这电流。。。你看
<gfrog> iGoogle: 电流确实低呀。 2.0模式没问题？
<gfrog> iGoogle: 接2.0的口上看看
<iGoogle> 2.0的口，200-500。正常
<gfrog> iGoogle: 渣控制器啊
<ofan> gfrog: kde?
<iGoogle>     MaxPower              200mA
<gfrog> ofan: .
<iGoogle> 凭啥
<gfrog> iGoogle: 等我看下我的
<iGoogle> 系统问题？主板没驱动？
<iGoogle> 看来u盘不能退了。是3.0的
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 都说了, 是controller问题....
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 乖ee, 别伤心了, 给你电影看. 
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 太极要不要. 
<gfrog> iGoogle: 矮油，公司那块3.0的卡上没插设备。。。
<iGoogle> 哪usb2的盘，上去都正常
<gfrog> iGoogle: 哪家厂的controller？
<iGoogle> 控制器。。。控制器也不能单独给3.0的盘减少电流
<iGoogle> 00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation Panther Point USB xHCI Host Controller (rev 04)
<iGoogle> 00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation Panther Point USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 04)
 * gfrog intel的渣控制器 XD
<iGoogle> 你们的，估计也是这渣控制器。lol
<geekard> iGoogle: 推荐你把U盘插到一个USB Hub上，这样可能供电电流会大些
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 不对呀, 豹点不是集成到cpu里面的吗? 
<gfrog> iGoogle: 我们那个NEC的没问题
<iGoogle> nnnnd
<iGoogle> geekard: 这个多半是。
<iGoogle> gfrog: 你的啥型号
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 你的是原生的3.0???
<iGoogle> bye_bye: 当然
<gfrog> iGoogle: 03:00.0 USB controller: NEC Corporation uPD720200 USB 3.0 Host Controller (rev 03)
<iGoogle> 也不是，是板载
<iGoogle> 原生的，不是蓝色
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 26:00.0 USB controller: NEC Corporation uPD720200 USB 3.0 Host Controller (rev 04)
<iGoogle> nec... 这货
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • Wubi是否支持Windows 8? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396509 您好！我想在Windows 8中用Wubi安装Ubuntu 12.10，Wubi是否支持Windows 8? 统计信息: 发表于 由 qqguoqiang — 2012-12-29 16:10 
<gfrog> iGoogle: intel芯片集成3.0控制器之前就nec这货最靠谱
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 试过usb3的u盘和移动硬盘, 都正常...
<iGoogle> 咋还都是nec
<iGoogle> 2个家伙。掐死你们。。。。这也显摆
<iGoogle> 这完蛋了。
<iGoogle> 退机器去
<gfrog> iGoogle: 本子的还是台式机的？
<iGoogle> 本本嘛
<gfrog> iGoogle: 那退本子去算了
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 升级内核吧...
<iGoogle> 额。升级。。。哪困难的
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 我看xiaohui和sharp最近几个月都有更新intel芯片的usb3.0驱动
<iGoogle> intel的也渣？
<bye_bye> iGoogle: intel自己的人, 在一个patch的comment里面说, 除了intel的, 别家的usb3.0都是渣.
<iGoogle> 3.0协议，不应该intel最早参加嘛
<iGoogle> 祝愿蛋蛋的本本没3.0的口
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 有的
<iGoogle> 他不是二手的嘛
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 不是x230吗?
<iGoogle> 我不记得
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 是.
<iGoogle> 痛苦去了。
<gfrog> iGoogle: 装个windows试试驱动？
<gfrog> iGoogle: 有可能是linux驱动渣
<iGoogle> 那费劲，不搞
<gfrog> iGoogle: winpe？
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 啥内核版本?
<iGoogle> 我当古董，留着。。。
<iGoogle> 3.2.0-35
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 哦, 那不是大问题. 升级到3.8就好了
<iGoogle> 喔。。。喝蛋汤哦。。。
<gfrog> bye_bye: 升级到3.8，USB全灭了。 XD 
<bye_bye> gfrog: .... 那就3.7好了...
<gfrog> bye_bye: USB灭的只剩1.1 XXD
<iGoogle> 痛苦的看这噶嘛。。。
<iGoogle> 还是找usb双头线，实在。
<iGoogle> 加强供电试试
<bye_bye> ofan: 苨马... 我的 linu
<bye_bye>  
<bye_bye> of
<ofan> bye_bye: 啥
<bye_bye> ofan: 我的 linux-api-header 升级到3.7.1, 但是 内核不升级
<ofan> bye_bye: 咋了
<bye_bye> ofan: 内核没有显示有更新, 但是header更新了..
<ofan> bye_bye: 啥发行版
<bye_bye> ofan: arch呀...
<ofan> bye_bye: Syu了？
<bye_bye> ofan: 必须呀.
<ofan> bye_bye: header要先升级的
<ofan> bye_bye: 再运行一遍
<bye_bye> ofan: 哦.... 不信...
<iGoogle> arch还不滚死。
<iGoogle> bye_bye: 你也痛苦下吧
<bye_bye> ofan: 在安装...一会儿我再试一次.
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 啥?
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 我啥都没做呀.... 就是看了一眼你的悲剧... lol
<ofan> bye_bye: pacman,header有更新会先升级pacman和header然后直接退出
<bye_bye> ofan: 但是, 我重新yaourt -Syu, 还是没有kernel的升级....
<ofan> bye_bye: 那不知道了
<ofan> bye_bye: 看官方新闻
<bye_bye> ofan: 在看. 
<bye_bye> ofan: 没啥跟这个有关系的...
<bye_bye> ofan: 你更新一下看看?
<ofan> 懒得动，arch在上网本上
<bye_bye> ofan: 哦, 你bsd
<ofan> 卡里还剩$40多,怎么过
<bye_bye> ofan: 寄给我.
<ofan> bye_bye: ...
<bye_bye> ofan: 然后我给你50羊
<bye_bye> ofan: 你这部就赚了~
<ofan> bye_bye: 玩切
<maivel> bye_bye: 你那是linux-api-headers 3.7 linux-headers目前还是3.6.10 和kernel一样版本
<iGoogle> gfrog: 我的u盘，退给你吧。150。8折
<jyfl987> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Repetitive_strain_injury  
<kk> jyfl987 ⇪ ti: Repetitive strain injury - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<jyfl987> 大家小心点
<iGoogle> bye_bye: 退不
<bye_bye> iGoogle: lol
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 我都有个slc的了~ 
<imtxc> ofan: 40$花不完了么, 给我吧/
<ofan> imtxc: 玩切
<jeromest> 请问能够更改unity任务栏的图标吗？
 * imtxc 玩切,今天这又是什么 style...
<jyfl987> ofan: 麻烦以我的名义捐给python基金会
<iGoogle> slc? 我的ssk bye_bye
<ofan> imtxc: 再说就给你ssh涨价
<ofan> jyfl987: 你也玩切
<jyfl987> ofan: 前途不大
<bye_bye> iGoogle: slc...  http://baike.baidu.com/view/1925311.htm
<kk> bye_bye 啥标题, ⇪ SLC MLC_百度百科
<iGoogle> ofan: 你，，突然这么牛了。还涨价。
<imtxc> ofan: 再狠我就给迅雷开代理!
<iGoogle> bye_bye: 只是操作概念吧
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 不是呀, 是硬件不同呀
<imtxc> 不怕,反正等到明年才到呢..
<bye_bye> iGoogle: SLC的特点是成本高、容量小、速度快，而MLC的特点是容量大成本低，但是速度慢。MLC的每个单元是2bit的，相对SLC来说整整多了一倍。不过，由于每个MLC存储单元中存放的资料较多，结构相对复杂，出错的几率会增加，必须进行错误修正，这个动作导致其性能大幅落后于结构简单的SLC闪存。 
<imtxc> 倒时候继续等你亏本甩卖 ofan 
<iGoogle> imtxc: ofan会今天断你的
<ofan> imtxc: 给你涨到20了
<imtxc> 擦
<iGoogle> bye_bye: 这混乱的。
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 我有一个slc 16g usb3.0的. 在我的nec usb3.0接口上面, 70mb/s的写入哦.
<imtxc> bye_bye: 你的本子居然又 usb3.0
<bye_bye> imtxc: .
<iGoogle> 。。。之前不知道nec的，这方面厉害。。
<imtxc> bye_bye: 壕啊
<bye_bye> imtxc: 自带的, 跟我没关系...
<ofan> jyfl987: 所以说键盘都不符合人体工程学
<imtxc> bye_bye: 今天我才发现上次买耳机那个奸商送我的那个耳机一个分两个的那叫个啥 .分频器么, 是坏的
<bye_bye> imtxc: 那叫个啥分频呀... 
<bye_bye> imtxc: 根本就没有分频, 就是分成两个了而已.
<iGoogle> 就是一个电阻匹配的。分2个耳机的吧
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 升级内核就好了. 
<imtxc> bye_bye: 我不知道名字,反正是不能用的,它是吧一根线分成红白两个口,好像是那种说的莲花口还是啥的
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 相信我. 
<iGoogle> 恩。去洗发水。。。
<bye_bye> imtxc: 哦, 莲花口, 那个你有啥设备是需要莲花口的?
<imtxc> bye_bye: 没有,我没看出来那两根线有什么用处.
<iGoogle> 音频左右声道的嘛
<bye_bye> imtxc: 恩, ee一下子就说出来了. 你再看看你, 太弱了
<imtxc> iGoogle: 那一个头的时候 也分左右声道啊
<iGoogle> 那哪是分频哦
<imtxc> bye_bye: 为什么一定要两个头呢.
<jyfl987> ofan: 人体p事很多 比如现在吃多了肥胖之类的问题
<bye_bye> imtxc: 因为有的设备是需要这个的
<jyfl987> ofan: 国外有什么好的防护rsi的设备么 
<bye_bye> imtxc: lol, 就跟, 一个hdmi就可以了, 为啥还需要三色差线恩~
<imtxc> iGoogle: 恩,我当时要的目的是可以分成两个耳机听的,结果他给了我这个.
<bye_bye> imtxc: 因为有些设备不支持hdmi
<ofan> jyfl987: 这个也有方案比如啥低热量食物，diet coke
<imtxc> 毛是三色差线..
<iGoogle> imtxc: 那是给错了。
<ofan> jyfl987: 没见过
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 我觉得, imtxc 是来卖萌的....
<imtxc> bye_bye: 我发现 把3.5的头转接成6mm的,再转成 3.5mm
<iGoogle> 恩。显得好乖的
<jyfl987> ofan: 那wiki那文章不是有老外带那种 跟打拳的人一样
<imtxc> bye_bye: 这样能有效的延长一下耳机线
<bye_bye> imtxc: ....................对....
<ofan> jyfl987: 戴个护腕感觉行
<iGoogle> imtxc: 你啥设备上的耳机？
<imtxc> iGoogle: 电脑
<imtxc> iGoogle: 笔记本上的啊
<iGoogle> 哪要延长啥。直接共享出去。手机听
<bye_bye> jyfl987: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.11.CUfcJs&id=13557550542&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=&pm_id=   怎么舒服怎么缠, 多好
<kk> bye_bye 啥标题, ⇪ 旋龙3米拳击绷带 纯棉 散打绷带 泰拳绑带 护手带 缠手带 护腕绑-tmall.com天猫
<jyfl987> bye_bye: lol
<iGoogle> 局域网共享声音视频
<jyfl987> ofan: 不光是腕啊 其实指关节更需要啊
<imtxc> iGoogle: 手机声音太差劲.
<trying> imtxc: http://www.razerzone.com/gaming-audio/razer-carcharias
<kk> trying 啥标题, ⇪ Razer Carcharias Gaming Headset - w/ Noise Filtering Microphone
<trying> imtxc: 剛買了這個, 很不錯
<abine1> 机甲
<ofan> jyfl987: 戴护指
<trying> imtxc: 很輕, 線夠長, 音質又好
<iGoogle> imtxc: 还可以无线耳机啊
<abine1> 多少米了
<abine1> 可以买几个大喇叭了吧？
<bye_bye> ... 灯厂的耳机.. 音质好. 
<jyfl987> ofan: 全套多好
<trying> imtxc: 而且是絨布的, 超透氣, 很舒服
<imtxc> trying: 还没打开你的链接呢
<iGoogle> trying: 还有这牌子的耳机啊
<imtxc> ofan: 是不是已经把我的ssh限速了 momo
<jyfl987> bye_bye: 那个看起来很专业的样子
<ofan> imtxc: 给你ban了
<trying> imtxc: take one XD
<bye_bye> jyfl987: 都差不多.
<jyfl987> ofan: 包租公早
<ofan> imtxc: 你是不是在下毛片
<iGoogle> 32 Ω
<trying> iGoogle: yes, 我去很多家店試戴, 最後買了這個
<ofan> jyfl987: 包租婆早
<jyfl987> bye_bye: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a220o.1000855.0.2.nNq382&id=13903203452&scm=1003.3.03039.1_1&acm=03039.1003.383.250.13903203452_1  这个
<iGoogle> 比较高级了。 trying
<kk> jyfl987 啥标题, ⇪ 假一赔十 五龙MMA拳击手套 半指拳套 UFC散打手套打沙袋搏击格斗-tmall.com天猫
<jyfl987> ofan: 你又偷看别人洗澡
<black_angel> 我今天终于懂为什么 vi 是编辑器之神，而 emacs 是神之编辑器了。
<bye_bye> jyfl987: 没用过这个. 就用过绷带还有正式的全集手套. 这种是训练手套, 或者自由搏击那种...
<imtxc> ofan: 毛 我这会什么都没看 就看 trying 发给我的链接
<trying> lol
<iGoogle> trying: 多少钱的
<abine1> ofan
<abine1> 早
<jyfl987> black_angel: 为毛？
<black_angel> 用 vim 打开 330 MB 文件毫无压力，3 百多万行的文件。而用 emacs 打开的话相当相当吃力
<jyfl987> 不是吧 我记得打开大文件emacs有优势点来着 我vim打开上G的文件老卡住
<trying> iGoogle: 我買 2200 TWD, 大約 470 CNY 吧
<black_angel> emacs 打开大文件基本上处于瘫痪状态
<geekard> black_angel: 这个不科学，呵呵..
<black_angel> 难道是我的配置文件出问题啦？
<bye_bye> jyfl987: 问题是, 打开大文件, 和编辑器之神, 神之编辑器啥的, 有啥关系?
<iGoogle> 细节处理蛮好的。 trying twd是啥
<iGoogle> 台币？
<trying> iGoogle: yes, 這支耳機真的棒, 戴整天也不會累
<trying> iGoogle: yes
<black_angel> 编辑器之神意思是它是真的是专注于编辑的
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 要买erji?
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 要买耳机?
<trying> erji? lol
<imtxc> trying: 我了个去 这耳机这么贵
<imtxc> 79.99
<iGoogle> trying: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.1.pM9s3C&id=10200174480&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=&pm_id=
<kk> iGoogle 啥标题, ⇪ 双 12雷蛇 噬人鲨Carcharias 专业游戏耳麦 竞技耳麦 CF版 盒装-tmall.com天猫
<iGoogle> bye_bye: 我随便
<abine1> iGoogle: 买两个猪耳朵
<trying> imtxc: 是啊... 我也考慮了兩三個星期才買的
<bye_bye> iGoogle: 游戏耳机别买..
<jyfl987> bye_bye: 是他在瞎掰 我哪知道
<bye_bye> jyfl987: lol
<trying> imtxc: 最主要是開放式加上很輕, 戴起來輕鬆
<black_angel> vi 几百兆的文件打开编辑，非常流畅，而使用 emacs 却处于瘫痪状态了
<abine1> 游戏耳机不好么？
<iGoogle> 。。
<iGoogle> 回家。 abine1 记得晚上在这里。搞sd
<bye_bye> s/sd/j/
<abine1> ？？？？？
<imtxc> trying: 开放式不喜欢了.
<bye_bye> imtxc: 看av容易被人听到?
<black_angel> 真是配置文件惹得祸
<imtxc> trying: 我和基友同居,开放式不和谐.
<bye_bye> imtxc: 你去买: hd 280
<black_angel> 使用 emacs -q 打开就不瘫痪了
<imtxc> bye_bye: 啥都不买了, 我找地方买个调节耳机音量的
<bye_bye> imtxc: 就是一个变阻器嘛~
<leavfin> quit
<leavfin> exit
<jyfl987> imtxc: 如何同居？
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 这个让sudo不需要输入密码的方法怎么不起作用？ ubuntu12.04 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396511 在启动时进入安全模式，这时是用root登录的，执行： chmod 740 /etc/sudoers 然后打开/etc/sudoers这个文件，把最后一行： %admin ALL=(ALL) 改为 %%admin ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: NOPASSWD: ALL  …
<abine1> 同床共枕
<trying> imtxc: 好和諧
<bye_bye> 不就是gaoji嘛? 说啥同居, 让我们一时间没有反映过来
<trying> lol
<black_angel> 拖慢 emacs 的全是配置惹的祸
<imtxc> .....
<geekard> black_angel: 减少配置，字节编译el，用autoload命令加载相关libraries
<imtxc> bye_bye: 对啊就买个变阻器
<geekard> black_angel: 我一般用daemon方式启动emacs，然后需要用时用绑定快捷键的emacsclient连接
<trying> imtxc: 你耳機是在 linux 還是 windows 下用啊?
<black_angel> geekard: 如果 emacslisp 跑得快一点的话，可能问题就没那么严重了
<imtxc> trying: linux
<geekard> black_angel: 绝大多数情况下，我没它反应的快，:P
<black_angel> geekard: 真人才
<jyfl987> imtxc: 你基友帮你do some handjob么
<geekard> black_angel: 我觉得emacs慢不是问题，用daemon方式运行是为了能像vi那样呼之即来。
<roylez_> geekard: 服务器呢？ssh登远程的
<trying> imtxc: 其實應該可以試看看用 mouse wheel 控制音量 :p
<bye_bye> roylez_: 直接在emacs里打开远程文件就行吧...
<geekard> black_angel: ssh慢与emacs没有必然联系吧？
<black_angel> geekard: ssh 倒不慢，这没有必然关系
<zmcbb30> roylez 金老板
<trying> imtxc: like this, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iStCFtrvNnM
<kk> trying ⇪ t: YouTube - Volume Control w/ Compiz Fusion - Ubuntu 10.04
<zmcbb30> bones7456: 骨头哥
<imtxc> trying: 我就是想在耳机线上面控制,这样方便
 * slucx lua 和 scheme 有区别吗尤其是guile？
<ofan> slucx: 四驱车和拖拉机的区别
<slucx> ofan: 汗, 运行速度吗？
<ofan> slucx: 。。
<slucx> ofan: 求解…
<geekard> slucx: 谁用谁知道，:P，除了都是解释型和语言这两个相同外，其它差别太大了...
<slucx> geekard: 你两个都用？
<abine1> 肚子好饿
<abine1> 等下不知道吃什么//
<geekard> slucx: 略知一二，用lisp来配Emacs，用lua来配awesome desktop manager。
<slucx> abine1: 写个程序，随即
<abine1> ha 
<bye_bye> geekard: 考虑 stumpwm, 也用lisp来配置的
<abine1> 嗯，炭炉火锅
<geekard> bye_bye: :), yep
<slucx> bye_bye: geekard  还有sawfish
<bye_bye> geekard: 快捷键也跟emacs差不多.
<bye_bye> slucx: 不喜欢sawfish
<abine1> 三文鱼
 * slucx debian的静音键不起作用，是什么情况？谁知道？
<abine1> bye_bye: 为什么不喜欢？？
<bye_bye> abine1: 因为渣fy用.
<jyfl987> slucx: 有区别 语法上 lol
<abine1> slucx: 我的是自动静音了
<abine1> 郁闷当中
<slucx> adam8157: 是这个键不能按
<slucx> abine1: 是这个键不能按
<abine1> Ubuntu的
<abine1> 我是感应的
<slucx> abine1: 汗，难道不一样啊
<abine1> 嗯
<abine1> 我开不了声音了
<black_angel> 怎样将 front 的进程放到后台去，每次我用 Ctrl-z 将 emacs 停止的时候，irc 都会断开，再 fg 回来的时候又得重新连接
<abine1> 反正就是笔记本电脑现在是变成哑巴了
<abine1> 内置的音响是没有声音的
<black_angel> 我只想将它放到后台去运行，然后回来的时候就好像从来没有停止过一样
<abine1> 需要外接
<ofan> black_angel: 用tmux
<slucx> black_angel: daemon模式吧~
<geekard> slucx: 嗯
<black_angel> slucx: emacs 可以有 daemon 模式，如果是其他程序呢？
<slucx> black_angel: 你说的不是emacs吗？
<black_angel> slucx: 目前是
<slucx> http://blog.felixc.at/2010/04/ubuntu-recover-thinkpad-mute-key/这个有解释，但是我用的是lilo啊亲
<kk> slucx ⇪ t: Ubuntu：修复ThinkPad小黑的静音键 | Felix's Blog
<black_angel> slucx: daemon 模式怎么弄呢？
<black_angel> geekard: daemon 模式怎么弄呢？
<slucx> emacsclient -nc -a ""
<slucx> black_angel: emacsclient -nc -a "" 我都是这样用的…
<black_angel> slucx: 如果在配置文件里加 start-server 会不会将 emacs 变成 daemon 模式呢？
<geekard> black_angel:需要hack一下，一般将需要read stdin的process放在backgroud时，shell会向其SIGTTIN信号而暂停。
<gfrog> eexpress: 神
<slucx> black_angel: 会
<abine1> gfrog: 早
<abine1> 你的树莓派跑的什么系统啊？
<abine1> gfrog: 你的树莓派跑什么系统/？
<geekard> black_angel：tmux不错，可以在暂停的情况下维持session。
<slucx> geekard: 不大习惯tmux，awesome+rxvtc 和很好
<geekard> abinel:你有树莓吗？问一个问题
<abine1> 有啊
<abine1> 两块树莓派
<black_angel> geekard: OMG, 我在 windows 2003 用的 putty 连接服务器
<abine1> 问什么问题？？
<slucx> abine1: 多少钱？
<abine1> 哦
<geekard> abinel:这货的firmware有源码吗，或者可以用uboot启动吗？
<abine1> 我在淘宝上买的
<abine1> 买到手350
<abine1> 是上海发货的
<abine1> 英国版
<slucx> 比6410便宜多了
<abine1> 另外一个是东莞发货
<abine1> 347带一个外壳
<abine1> 是国产的版本
<abine1> 都是512MB  V2
<geekard> abinel:我也想买，不知道能否获得bootloader源码。
<abine1> 树莓派的硬件驱动已经完全开源了
<abine1> 网上有介绍的
<gfrog> abine1: debian
<abine1> 哦
<abine1> gfrog: 跑的快么？？
<abine1> 有没有安装XNMC
<kk> 新 C/C++/Java • Eclipse cdt 编译警告信息 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396514 各位大神： 我想请问如何修改cdt中编译对警告信息的提醒啊？现在我编译一个工程，它会将所有的警告信息在编辑器中都是红线+红叉提醒，很不适应，请问如何修改呢？ 谢谢啦～～ 统计信息: 发表于 由 dear_she …
<geekard> abinel:但我看github上的代码库里是编译好的image，根本没有源代码
<MeaCu1pa> 魔都都下雪
<slucx> adam8157: 你的本子静音键能用吗现在？
<black_angel> slucx: 如何启用 daemon 呀？方法是什么
<gfrog> abine1: 没感觉
<black_angel> 按错键跳出去之后找不回刚才的聊天了，晕死
<geekard> black_angel: daemon --daemon或者在.emacs里添加(server-start)
<geekard> black_angel: emacs --daemon, sorry！
<abine1> geekard: 你再去看看
<abine1> 官方网站上有介绍的
<abine1> 是有开源了
<abine1> BSD的授权协议
<black_angel> geekard: thx
<slucx> black_angel: emacsclient -nc -a ""不就可以了啊…
<black_angel> slucx: 试试去
<geekard> abinel:目前开源的只是pre-compiled binaries，firmware没有并没有源代码。
<geekard> abinel:不过google了一下，好像已经有hacker把uboot移植到板子上了。
<eexpress> 没网线。2个usb口，usbwifi没办法插
<gfrog> eexpress: 加hub
<eexpress> 真没hub
<eexpress> 鼠标都只一个
<gfrog> eexpress: 乃usb口上都接了啥呀
<eexpress> 鼠标 键盘
<gfrog> eexpress: 唉。。。
<eexpress> 安装一个mplayer都不成。
<gfrog> eexpress: 鼠标先拿下来，
<eexpress> 买hub算了。
<gfrog> eexpress: 2.0的hub不好找呀
<eexpress> 难道都是3的了？ lol
<gfrog> eexpress: -_-
<eexpress> 29.9嘛。
<eexpress> 双核高速USB2.0 HUB 7口分线器 USB扩展 送电源
<abine1> 这个垃圾
<abine1> 不好
<abine1> 网上有说了
<abine1> 一下子就烧掉了
<abine1> 要买好一点的
<abine1> 别贪图便宜
<eexpress> 啥。你找一个好的
<abine1> 把树莓派给烧坏了
<abine1> 就亏大了
<abine1> 到明年才有货了
<abine1> 要放假了
<eexpress> http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.248.mffAa7&id=16516867852
<kk> eexpress 啥标题, ⇪ 包邮 源欣旋彩 USB2.0HUB 笔记本专用3口USB分线器 旋转USB HUB-tmall.com天猫
<abine1> 这几天都不发货了
<eexpress> 带电源的。咋会烧哦
<abine1> eexpress: 那些杂牌USB HUB太垃圾了
<abine1> 我现在就有一个
<abine1> 没用几次就坏了
<eexpress> 你的rpi烧了？
<abine1> 没烧
<eexpress> 不至于吧。带电源啊
<abine1> 是那个HUB的接口都开了
<abine1> 裂开了
<abine1> 然后，供电也不足
<abine1> 根本用不了
<abine1> 蛋疼的要死
<abine1> 准备要买个好一点的
<abine1> 过几天，朋友要叫我帮忙买树莓派了
<eexpress> 难道上百元的？
<abine1> 到时侯一起下单
<abine1> 嗯
<abine1> 128元的
<stardiviner> 有没有听筒声音特别大的手机啊？我给我爷爷用，老年人听力不好啊
<abine1> 买个挖耳朵的耳勺子
<abine1> 基基主席早
<roylez_> adam8157: 帽子
<abine1> 如何修复APT
<roylez_> apt?
<abine1> ？？？
<abine1> 嗯
<abine1> 安装不了软件
<abine1> 想恢复到原始状态
<roylez_> 会有提示的吧
<abine1> 有啊
<abine1> 有提示
<abine1> Reading package lists... Error!
<abine1> E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<abine1> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/mirrordirector.raspbian.org_raspbian_dists_wheezy_contrib_i18n_Translation-en
<abine1> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<eexpress> 奥视通】USB2.0魔方180°旋转4口HUB USB集线器 
<eexpress> 888888.00
<eexpress> 你去买
<roylez_> abine1: 你去掉那个源再说...
<abine1> 蛋疼，那个是黄金做的？
<stardiviner> android 手机可不可以将手机听筒里的声音转变到从播放器那儿？这样就可以增大声音了吧？ 
<kk> 新 影音多媒体 • Cheese录像速度慢 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396518 安装上Cheese，录像速度很慢，基本上几秒一图 有没有办法解决？或者其他优秀软件推荐？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 nucleus — 2012-12-29 18:11 
<abine1> 弄好了
<abine1> roylez_: 谢谢
<eexpress> http://product.pconline.com.cn/hot/usb_jixianqi/brandtop/
<kk> eexpress 啥标题, ⇪ 【2012USB集线器品牌排行榜】USB集线器哪个品牌好_太平洋产品报价
<abine1> 买奥睿科的吧
<abine1> 感觉还行？
<eexpress> SSK飚王
<eexpress> 我那u盘，不就是ssk
<abine1> 这个也好
<adam8157> roylez_: 正在做饭
<roylez_> adam8157: 啤酒结冰没？
<abine1> 爽啊
<abine1> 真正的冰啤
<eexpress> 这牌子，没觉得好。还排第一
<abine1> 刷出来的
<abine1> 榜单
<geekard> eexpress:SSK假冒的太多了，元谷的不错
<abine1> 排第一木有奇怪
<eexpress> 元谷。。没上排行榜
<eexpress> ORICO的。丑死的
<eexpress> 贝尔金
<abine1> eexpress: 好用就行
<eexpress> 那你先买。烧了告诉我。 Lol
<abine1> 好的
<abine1> 我就是要买奥睿科的
<abine1> 烧了，送给你
<abine1> lol
<eexpress> 那好丑的啊
<abine1> 有多丑？
<eexpress> 和你的nick一样。 :D
<abine1> 笑话
<Houge> 表示才知道雷鸟集成了IM客户端
<Houge> eexpress: 最近前辈有木有体验下steam4linux上的其他游戏？
<abine1> eexpress: 是个冒牌
<abine1> 你是个冒牌的EE么？？
<Houge> 囧，还有这个情况……
<abine1> 因为有人想过过瘾
<abine1> 成为神那种感觉
<kk> 新 东北校区 • 好想找个跟我一样喜欢玩ubuntu 的女孩子，真想找个对象了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396519 元旦又剩下我一个人过了，唉，大学真是无聊透了，像我这么优秀的单身越来越少了，现在真有点担心还能不能找到一个能让自己喜欢上的女孩子了，真的有点想找对象了， …
<abine1> 无法解析或打开软件包的列表或是状态文件
<abine1> 树莓派无法安装更新了
<abine1> 奇怪
<stardiviner> abine1: -f to fix ?
<abine1> 我试试
<abine1> sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf
<abine1> sudo apt-get update
<abine1> 解决了
<abine1> 在论坛上找到的
<abine1> 哈
<abine1> 树莓派的DEBIAN系统和Ubuntu是同根的
<abine1> 命令都是一样
<abine1> 用着真好
<abine1> 已经把树莓派变成中文环境了
<abine1> 剩下的就是要买个带电源的USB HUB了
<abine1> 挂载一个硬盘上去
<abine1> 就可以用树莓派日夜不停下载高清视频了
<abine1> 一个树莓派用来离线下载
<abine1> 另外一个用来播放高清视频
<abine1> 完美组合
<roylez_> abine1: 一个多少钱？
<abine1> 310
<abine1> 在ICKEY买的话
<abine1> 在淘宝要350
<abine1> 这次准备在ICKEY下单多买几个树莓派
<roylez_> abine1: 你为什么不用一个全干了
<roylez_> abine1: 钱多烧的么
<abine1> 买一个苹果5手机的钱可以买12个树莓派了
<abine1> 很简单啊，一个不够用
<roylez_> abine1: 果然钱多烧的
<roylez_> abine1: 寄一个给我
<abine1> 下载用的树莓派是没有带显示器的
<ofan> abine1: 你充电器买了么
<abine1> 播放用的树莓派是没有离线下载功能
<abine1> ofan: 买了
<abine1> 我买了两个HP的
<abine1> 充电器
<abine1> 5.3
<ofan> abine1: 开transmissiond下bt
<abine1> v
<abine1> bt开了
<ofan> aria2c rpc下其他的
<abine1> 半天没有速度
<abine1> 我直接用迅雷下载
<gfrog> roylez_: 主席
<ofan> abine1: 做端口影射
<abine1> 都是满速
<roylez_> gfrog: 基渣
<abine1> 嗯
<ofan> abine1: 玩pi还用迅雷？
<gfrog> roylez_: 。。。
<roylez_> gfrog: 我无敌了吧？
<abine1> ofan: 用迅雷加速啊
<abine1> 光是BT太慢了
<abine1> 要很久
<Freebuilder> 巨额网络要实名了。
<ofan> abine1: 你windows？
<gfrog> roylez_: 乃一直都很无敌
<Freebuilder> 据说网络要实名了。
<abine1> 我用的Ubuntu啊
 * gfrog 爬床，切水果看片儿
<ofan> 我所有下载都在nas进行
<abine1> 嗯
<abine1> 快么
<ofan> 满速
<abine1> 你的连接快
<ofan> aria2c 16线程
<ofan> 通过rpc控制
<abine1> 我已经在树莓派上部署了一个aria2c 
<abine1> 嗯
<cleamoon> ofan, 你从外网连你的nas快吗？
<abine1> 我也是用rpc
<lainme> ofan: 你下载什么？在学校不怕被抓？
<ofan> abine1: 要做端口映射
<ofan> lainme: 自己在外面住不怕
<abine1> 我用的是WEB
<abine1> 前端
<abine1> 支持从迅雷离线下载
<ofan> cleamoon: 在外网直接贴地址进去，回家后就下好了
<abine1> 找到要下载的资源后，用迅雷下载
<roylez_> abine1: 跟这人学学 http://joey.hess.usesthis.com/
<kk> roylez_ 啥标题, ⇪ The Setup / Joey Hess
<ofan> abine1: bt本身就很快
<abine1> 然后再从迅雷往树莓派下载
<cleamoon> ofan, 我的意思是在nas上存的东西你在外网访问的快吗？
<abine1> BT没有人供源
<abine1> 快不了的
<ofan> 用transmission满速
<abine1> 几百年都下载不完
<ofan> cleamoon: 不快
<abine1> 热门的资源就还可行
<abine1> 冷的资源就等到脖子比长颈鹿还长了
<ofan> nas还跑了mysql nginx
<ofan> samba ssh一大堆
<abine1> 嗯
<roylez_> ofan: 藕饭你懂的真多
<cleamoon> ofan, 能有100KB/s？
<abine1> 肯定有了
<ofan> cleamoon: 差不多
<cleamoon> ofan, 那差不多能远程看视频之类的
<ofan> roylez_: 谢主席夸奖
<cleamoon> roylez_, 总书记好
<ofan> cleamoon: nas都至少720p的能看个毛
<cleamoon> ofan, 你不会压缩一下......
<ofan> cleamoon: 压缩太慢
<roylez_> cleamoon: 总输基在帝都
<ofan> 压缩了码率也很高
<cleamoon> ofan, 全压缩，弄成youtube 240p那个水平的
<roylez_> ofan: 一直在奇怪 YIFY 怎么压的那么好
<ofan> roylez_: 压音频，视频用h264
<cleamoon> roylez_, 不总在，他有时也玩玩irc~
<ofan> cleamoon: 做梦吧
<roylez_> ofan: 你视频压压h264看看，除了他，几乎没人能把h264参数玩到那程度的
<ofan> roylez_: 那不知道，反正看他压的都是h264的
<cleamoon> ofan, 他还经常上个q，放个大头贴的~~
<ofan> 貌似还是个国人
<cleamoon> ofan, 国人还是有很多牛人的，不过应该学视频的就会这些吧？
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • history 丢失 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396520 这两天删除firefox后，删除了/etc下的几个firefox文件夹。 现在重新安装firefox老出问题，不能安装。我就像查看一下前两天删除的是什么文件，history命令后，我最近的操作居然都没有，也查不到那几个删除记录，到是几 …
<cleamoon> 诶，频道支持颜色了？
<Guest41483> 請問有mldonkey用戶嗎 問幾個問題
<trying> yo?
<trying> mldonkey is goooood
<trying> magnet 無法下載嗎?
<trying> lol
<Guest41483> 怎麼把verycd加到server list裏面
<trying> @_@
<trying> 有沒 server.met 啊?
<Guest41483> 我添加了http://www.emule.org.cn/server.met 但是server裏面沒有emule.org.cn這個 我記得以前是有的
<stardiviner> Guest41483: 不要加verycd的server
<trying> oh? why @_@?
<Guest41483> 那我像讓他下載國內資源都是verycd上的怎麼弄
<stardiviner> 会导致你大多数节点都流经verycd，默认的server list就够了
<stardiviner> 如果不关注太深，推荐加verycd的server，大多数资源在verycd上，这样速度快，但是关注开放性，最好不要加
<Guest41483> 還有個問題contry flag的問題 按照官方文檔是設置web_infos裏面的geoip.date默認爲http://www.maxmind.com/download/geoip/database/GeoLiteCountry/GeoIP.dat.gz 
<Guest41483> 但是現在這個url已經無法放了了 導致不能檢測出ip然後就沒發顯示國家的棋子了
<Guest41483> *訪問*
<stardiviner> 你要么自己看wiki去自定义，不然默认的mldonky设置就是优化的
<trying> http://www.maxmind.com/download/geoip/database/GeoLiteCountry/GeoIP.dat.gz
<trying> 可以下載啊 @_@
<trying> 你是在大陸嗎?
<trying> err, 應該是
<trying> 難不成 GFW....
<Guest41483> 我這訪問是403..
<Guest41483> 還有個很麻煩的問題
<trying> http://files.ydekproductions.com/geoip/GeoLiteCountry/GeoIP.dat.gz
<trying> how about this?
<Guest41483> 我用的ubuntu 12.04新安裝的mldonkey 設置成自啓動 然後我用改軟鏈接的辦法該下載後存放的目錄 ln -s 實際存放的目錄 /var/lib/mldonkey/incoming/files等等 然後chown -R mldonkey:mldonkey files chmod 777 mldonkey 
<Guest41483> 改好之後我sudo /etc/init.d/mldonkey就啓動不了了
<stardiviner> Guest41483: 去检查log
<Guest41483> 我去看看
<Guest41483> log裏面就說access denied
<trying> 你這麼做看看, su - mldonkey
<stardiviner> Guest41483: 什么东西access denied ?
<trying> 再執行 mlnet
<Guest41483> 還有這個[HTTPcl] 403: bad reply for: http://www.maxmind.com/download/geoip/database/GeoLiteCountry/GeoIP.dat.gz = =
<Guest41483> access denied for directory incoming/files
<trying> 看還會不會
<trying> Guest41483: http://files.ydekproductions.com/geoip/GeoLiteCountry/GeoIP.dat.gz
<Guest41483> incoming/files 是存放下載文件的目錄 我軟鏈接到了一個其他目錄
<stardiviner> Guest41483: 那就是你的ln没成功，活着你的分区没挂载之类的
<Guest41483> 分區肯定掛在了。
<stardiviner> Guest41483: 你cd进去看看
<eexpress> 丫丫的。播放电影，卡晕的嘛。 abine1
<Guest41483> 可以的
<stardiviner> Guest41483: file 命令执行试试，看显示是否为broken link
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=88&t=396521
<kk> Freebuilder ⇪ t: 我新设计的，用来代替和超越 xml - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<Guest41483> trying: geoip那個文件我前面翻牆能訪問了 燈下掛vpn啓動一起應該就行了 謝謝你的鏈接 = =
<trying> Guest41483: no problem
<Guest41483> files: symbolic link to `/home/windows/e/mldonkey/inc'
<trying> mldonkey/inc?
<Guest41483> mldonkey/inc是我實際存放下載文件的目錄  以前ubuntu 10.04的時候用的這個 現在升到12.04軟件重新裝了
<stardiviner> Guest41483: 你的链接是不同文件系统之间的软链接么？
<Guest41483> 實際存放的是個ntfs英文windows也要訪問
<Guest41483> *因爲*
<trying> 是啊.. 我在想有可能 access denied 是因為 chmod 造成
<stardiviner> Guest41483: 我也是这样的，以前我页遇到过这问题，忘记怎么解决了
<trying> 像我就都是用 mv 的
<stardiviner> Guest41483: 记得反正就是软链接的问题，你试试硬链接
<Guest41483> 以前10.04的時候設置這個花了很久時間。。。
<abine1> eexpress: 你用的是什么版本的树莓派呢？
<abine1> 用什么系统/
<Guest41483> linux小白 怎麼弄硬鏈接啊啊
<stardiviner> Guest41483: man ln
<Guest41483> ln -P ?
<abine1> 我的树莓派可以流畅播放1080P的视频
<trying> Guest41483: 像我會這麼做, mv  /home/user/.mldonkey/incoming/*/*  /windows/e/mldonkey/
<abine1> 实验过了
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] ln 支持 ntfs 分区吗？
<abine1> 一点都不会卡
<trying> lol
<eexpress> abine1: 你用什么播放器吧。我这英国2版本。
<abine1> 啊呜虫子
<abine1> 我用的XBMC
<eexpress> 测试mplayer没
<abine1> XBIAN
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] abine1 叫我？
<abine1> 嗯
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我现在的名字是“野人”吧？
<abine1> 就是叫你
<eexpress> 原始那版本？
<abine1> 哈
<abine1> 不是
<abine1> 你还是叫啊呜虫
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] ……这里的昵称居然忘记改了。
<abine1> eexpress: 用的是OPEN ELEC的版本
<Guest41483> ln: `/home/windows/e/mldonkey/inc': hard link not allowed for directory = =
<abine1> 或者Xbian的
<abine1> 原来的版本要编译才行的
<abine1> 不然安装好了也是无法运行
<abine1> 用树莓派编译显然是无法实现的
<trying> yes, Guest41483, 建議你寫個 loop 去每幾分鐘搬移一次比較實在
<trying> Guest41483: 畢竟根本是完全不同的 file system
<abine1> 要搭建一个交叉编译环境
<eexpress> 没道理差很多。
<abine1> 差什么？？
<eexpress> 播放效果啊
<abine1> 你设置了GPU的显存了吗
<abine1> 至少要64MB的显存
<eexpress> 没。哪里有说明？
<abine1> 官网上有介绍
<abine1> 里面的
<eexpress> faq?
<abine1> //boot
<eexpress> 你给url
<abine1> 里面有个config
<abine1> 好的
<abine1> 我找找
<eexpress> 我没找到。
<abine1> 你等下
<abine1> 我找给你
<adam8157> eexpress: 小e
<abine1> http://www.raspberrypi.org/archives/tag/xmbc
<eexpress> arm192_start.elf : 192M ARM, 64M GPU split (this is the default)
<kk> abine1 ⇪ t: XMBC | Raspberry Pi
<eexpress> 坏蛋
<abine1> 你安装一个OpenELEC 
<abine1> 跑的很好
<eexpress> http://elinux.org/RPi_Advanced_Setup ？
<kk> eexpress ⇪ t: RPi Advanced Setup - eLinux.org
<abine1> 专门用来播放的
<abine1> 我安装了好几个不同的系统
<abine1> 一张卡装一个系统
<eexpress> 专门xbmc的？
<abine1> 嗯
<eexpress> 那mplayer难道就没戏
<abine1> mplayer目前不支持硬件解码啊
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 新人求助各位大神!!!!!!!shutdown和halt无法正常使用 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396523 shutdown和halt无法正常使用 输入命令后关闭电脑，但是ubuntu的关机画面一直没有消失，然后我用了ctrl + alt + del,提示好像是图形界面设置还是图像管理有问题吧 求助各位大神，拜 …
<abine1> 里面有个支持硬件解码的是omxplayer
<eexpress> 也没道理，优化下就能跑xbmc啊
<abine1> 是个命令行的软件
<eexpress> 额。软件？
<abine1> 你用那个应该可以了
<abine1> 这个是系统里面自动带有的
<eexpress> omxplayer is already the newest version.
<abine1> 嗯
<eexpress> @@
<abine1> 官网上也有介绍这个播放器的用法
<abine1> mplayer需要等人家编译出适合在树莓派上的解码器才可以用了
<CyrusYzGTt> fedora x86_64 有 omxplayer麼
<eexpress> 画面好点，没声音
<abine1> 声音你需要加参数啊
<eexpress> man 都没
<abine1> 默认是通过HDMI输出声音的
<abine1> 你用什么连接声音？
<abine1> 加个O
<eexpress> mplayer有声音。
<abine1> 不一样的软件
<abine1> 参数不相同
<eexpress> -o hdmi
<abine1> 嗯
<abine1> 用Open ELEC的话很小的安装体积
<eexpress> 完全没热键控制。。。
<abine1> 有热键控制的
<abine1> 你要看官网的介绍
<abine1> 有快捷键
<eexpress> OpenELEC is tiny, at 85-115MB 看到
<eexpress> 按完了。没热键
<abine1> 晕倒
<abine1> 你看官网的介绍了吗？
<alvin_rxg> mintty + tmux 怎么玩……
<abine1> 关于omxplayer
<abine1> 的介绍
<abine1> 折腾完树莓派
<abine1> 准备换别的板子
<abine1> 弄个4核心的
<eexpress> 看啥介绍，自己乱试。
<abine1> 开发板
<abine1> 无头苍蝇
<abine1> eexpress: 乱试成功了吗
<abine1> 哈
<eexpress> 啥。就ssh客户端这边，热键有效。
<eexpress> nnnd 
<abine1> 》》？？
<abine1> 你用ssh？
<eexpress> 穿越过来了
<eexpress> 当然，没鼠标，要不咋搞
<abine1> 嗯
<eexpress> nfs挂载过去播放
<abine1> 你买的树莓派多少大洋？
<imtxc>  roylez_ 尾席, zsh 没有 类似 /etc/profile 和 .bash_profile 这样的配置文件么
<eexpress> 幸好找到2根10米的网线
<abine1> 卡卡的话是你的连接速度不够快
<eexpress> 不记得，大约3xx
<abine1>  哦
<ofan> imtxc: /etc/zprofile
<abine1> eexpress: 要卖掉了吗？
<eexpress> 那不会，我的K6也是samba播放。根本不卡
<eexpress> 卖了？不。留着
<imtxc> ofan: 还有个 zshenv 也可以?
<ofan> im
<ofan> imtxc: 有
<abine1> 等着收购你的树莓派
<eexpress> 网上的。直接买就是
<ofan> 我的配置就是zshenv里source .profile
<abine1> 买你的比较便宜啊
<abine1> 半价出售
<abine1> 吧
<eexpress> 我不打折，你要？
<eexpress> hoho
<abine1> 起码打5折
<abine1> 还包邮送一堆配件
<abine1> 就要了
<eexpress> 我收集
<pd520c> 什么5折？
<abine1> 树莓派
<abine1> 打5折
<abine1> 还包邮送一堆配件
<pd520c> 给力啊
<eexpress> 这好。自己用电脑。崽崽看片子。不影响我
<abine1> 嗯
<abine1> 酷酷的应用
<eexpress> xbmc等下开upnp，那边播放
<abine1> 你安装外壳了没有？
<eexpress> 其实 K6播放器就可以， smb nfs upnp支持
<abine1> 嗯
<eexpress> 玻璃外壳。亚可力
<abine1> 很容易坏
<abine1> 一下子就断了
<eexpress> 。
<abine1> 我的两个外壳的卡口都有断了
<abine1> 唉
<imtxc> zsh 里面居然是这样判断的 $(tty) = "/dev/tty1"
<eexpress> 卑鄙的我-2010-Despicable.Me.avi  fps 25.000000
<eexpress> 还有gpio没玩
<imtxc> bash里面不是 $(tty) == "/dev/tty1" 么
<leavfin> 求助啊 
<abine1> 嗯
<abine1> eexpress: 看动画片没有：
<leavfin> screen 有一个快捷键 C-a-A
<leavfin> 这个怎么按啊
<eexpress> 正在播放的
<ofan> C-a S-a
<abine1> http://cubieboard.org/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/cubieboard_case2.jpg
<leavfin> 天啊 这是谁设计的 
<abine1> 这个比树莓派还牛一点点
<leavfin> 多谢了
<abine1> 还带电源
<abine1> 外壳
<abine1> 连接线等待
<abine1> 等等
<alvin_cyg_bib> 哎，比较郁闷， tmux + mintty 发送不了 alt+a
<Guest41483> UUID=6C9332B4038A6201 /home/windows/f ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       0 我要怎麼改這個掛載信息才能讓 mldonkey這個用戶訪問這個分區 我剛纔把download.ini裏面的設置改成絕對路徑它說無法訪問我那個ntfs分區
<alvin_cyg_bib> Guest41483: umask
<alvin_cyg_bib> Guest41483: umask=0000
<alvin_cyg_bib> Guest41483: 或者将 mldonkey 加入 gid=46 的 group
<Guest41483> 我這樣寫還是不行UUID=6C6CF1876CF14C78 /home/windows/e ntfs    rw,nls=utf8,umask=0000, 0       0 
<alvin_cyg_bib> 逗号？
<zmcbb30> roylez 金老板
<zmcbb30> bones7456: 骨头哥
<zmcbb30> eexpress: 依依
<Guest41483> alvin_cyg_bib: 我是照着他原來的該的原來umask007改成了0000
<alvin_cyg_bib> Guest41483: 然后重新挂载了？
<Guest41483> alvin_cyg_bib: 嗯 sudo mount -a應該就行了吧
<alvin_cyg_bib> .._..
<alvin_cyg_bib> Guest41483: mount 看看是啥
<Guest41483> alvin_cyg_bib: 貌似還是我沒編輯之前的掛載 有什麼不用重啓就重新掛載的辦法嗎 網上好像就說mount -a
<alvin_cyg_bib> Guest41483: umount /home/windows/e && mount -a
<Guest41483> 額 改成umask 0000終於能訪問了。。
<bye_bye> ofan: 你在宿舍, 是千兆交换机吗?
<ofan> bye_bye: 没在宿舍住过
<Guest41483> useradd -G plugdev mldonkey 他說user 'mldonkey' already exists
<imtxc> bye_bye: 千兆有啥用.
<bye_bye> imtxc: ofan 用nas的
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 教育网传东西快。
<alvin_cyg_bib> Guest41483: 那就是已经添加了呗。
<bye_bye> ofan: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004TLIVBQ/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&tag=joyo0102-20&linkCode=as2&camp=217145&creative=399369&creativeASIN=B004TLIVBQ
<kk> bye_bye 啥标题, ⇪ Amazon.com: Linksys SE2500 5-Port Gigabit Ethernet Switch: Electronics
<alvin_cyg_bib> 现在是不是 gigabit 也不够了？得 10G/100G 了？
<imtxc> 我用的 10G 网卡照样没用.
<Guest41483> 千兆對訪問外網沒用吧
<imtxc> 没带宽.
<imtxc> bye_bye: 就我机器到交换机快点儿...
<bye_bye> imtxc: 都说了, ofan 是用nas的
<imtxc> bye_bye: ofan 壕
<bye_bye> imtxc: nas也不贵呀...
<alvin_cyg_bib> pi 才 200块
<imtxc> 反正就是壕
<Guest41483> 硬盤貴。
<alvin_cyg_bib> 对，博士壕
<imtxc> bye_bye: 没个多少T 的硬盘 ,谁玩 nas啊
<eexpress> 支持nas，然后dmz出来。大家玩。
<bye_bye> imtxc: http://www.smzdm.com/western-digital-wd-my-book-live-3-5-inch-home-network-hard-drive-2tb-899-yuan-fast-and-easy-online-sea-station-2.html
<kk> bye_bye 啥标题, ⇪ WD 西部数据 My Book Live 3.5英寸家庭网络硬盘 2TB　859元（限华东）»什么值得买
<bye_bye> eexpress: 早, ee神.
<eexpress> bye_bye: 这便宜了。
<abine1> 我买了两个才600
<abine1> 希捷的新酷鱼
<abine1> 也是2TB的
<eexpress> 网络像几乎断了。可监视没流量啊。
<abine1> 单碟1TB
<tcpct> 想买树莓派 就是不知道能干什么
<Guest41483> 添加了http://www.emule.org.cn/server.met結果一個中國的server都沒添加進來
<trying> tcpct: 有玩過 Arduino 了沒?
<tcpct> 没有哦 不知为何物 我只是个用debian的linux爱好者
<trying> okay, 所以看來你並不是想玩上面的 I/O @_@
<alvin_cyg_bib> I/O ?
<Guest41483> debian是我用的第一個linux distro後來嫌軟件太舊換ubuntu了
<trying> ya, 上面有堆 GPIO
<trying> 不然這個接了電視, 以那顆 SoC 的效能, 大概只能利用裡面的硬解影片
<M3aCu1pa> .
<trying> 跑個 Android 的話.... 效能也是......
<eexpress> roylez: 你在干嘛
<eexpress> 搞坏事？
<tcpct> 太高级了 我只想知道在家庭中能有什么应用
<eexpress> roylez_: 回家了，还不安份
<trying> 如果沒有效能上的考量, 事實上你可以當一台效能比較差的電腦用 :p
<trying> 如果可以的話, 去學習如何控制上面的 GPIO, 再加上這塊板子的網路, 可以做很多不可思議的事
<M3aCu1pa> IO尚不如手机多用途
<trying> truly
<trying> 可以玩玩, 可以學習, 能怎麼用端看你的想像力了
<tcpct> 哦 树莓和arduino 哪个更友好点？
<abine1> 一样的友好
<abine1> 两个完美组合在一起
<trying> Arduino 就完全是硬體了, 不像 Raspberry Pi 可以輸出到 monitor
<trying> abine1: 對, 兩個一起真的會超強
<imtxc> bye_bye: 问个问题, 你在mp3里面也放的是 wav格式的音乐?
<bye_bye> imt
<bye_bye> imtxc: .
<alvin_cyg_bib> .
<bye_bye> imtxc: 还有apple lossless
<imtxc> bye_bye: 你mp3多大容量.
<trying> .
<trying> bye_bye: 我也要 mp3
<bye_bye> imtxc: 2g
<imtxc> bye_bye: 额, 我的也是2g, 那才能存几首歌着...
<bye_bye> trying: 买去呀, 跟我说没用呀....
<bye_bye> imtxc: 几十首喽~ 我常听的也就那些. 
<trying> bye_bye: 我以為你們在 share, haha
<alvin_cyg_bib> http://www.tomshardware.com/news/ODROID-X-Raspberry-Pi-Quad-Core-Buy-Online,16293.html
<kk> alvin_cyg_bib 啥标题, ⇪ ODROID-X: The $129 Quad-core Alternative to Raspberry Pi
<imtxc> trying: bye_bye 很小气的, 不可能share
<bye_bye> imtxc: lol
<trying> imtxc: lol
<bye_bye> imtxc: 一会儿再让你看看什么叫做小气
<trying> tcpct: 你可以看一下 alvin_cyg_bib 說的那塊, 更強大
<bye_bye> 太贵恶劣
<bye_bye> 太贵了
<trying> lol
<trying> http://www.tomshardware.com/news/VIA-APC-8750-WonderMedia-ARM-Neo-ITX,15721.html
<tcpct> 你配的什么显示器？
<kk> trying ⇪ ti: VIA's $49 Android-Based Mini-PC is No Bigger Than a Banana
<imtxc> bye_bye: 记得以前下载全了梁静茹的 ape格式的专辑, 然后我都给转成320k 的了....
<trying> 那這塊吧
<bye_bye> imtxc: 转flac多好..
<imtxc> bye_bye: 我还不知道我的mp3到底支持什么格式的.
<bye_bye> imtxc: 啥mp3?
<imtxc> bye_bye: 创新
<imtxc> bye_bye: 没有试过其他格式
<bye_bye> imtxc: mp3/wav
<imtxc> bye_bye: 看吧 ,flac也没用.
<bye_bye> imtxc: 你那个是微硬盘的吧. 自己换cf卡就行了
<bye_bye> imtxc: ape/flac都可以转回原本的wav的.
<imtxc> bye_bye: wav太大.
<bye_bye> imt
<bye_bye> imtxc: 你可以自己换cf卡的. micro disk和cf卡通用的. 可以互换.
<sou_> flac 转码多慢啊 
<imtxc> bye_bye: 据说 硬盘机比cf卡声音要好.
<bye_bye> imtxc: 扯淡.
<trying> imtxc: 扯
<adam8157> imtxc: 扯
<imtxc> adam8157: trying bye_bye 我是听那个奸商扯的.
<bye_bye> imtxc: 硬盘机换cf卡, 比用flash的小mp3, 推力大, 这个是真的.
<bye_bye> imtxc: 别的都是扯.
<adam8157> bye_bye: 因为硬盘机的设计使得它必须功率大?
<imtxc> adam8157: 恩
<imtxc> bye_bye: 擦 http://bbs.imp3.net/thread-463281-1-1.html
<kk> imtxc 啥标题, ⇪ 创新ZM拆机图片，换CF卡的过程 - 创新 CREATIVE - iMP3随身影音
<bye_bye> adam8157: 原理不确定. 但是, 从事实上来看, 确实是推力大.
<imtxc> 比较复杂啊
<tcpct> trying:有没有支付宝能买的？
<alvin_cyg_bib> 电动机强大而已。跟声音解码又没关系的
<bye_bye> adam8157: 不过很多flash的录音笔, 推力巨大
<trying> 我沒用過支付寶 @_@
<trying> http://apc.io/
<tcpct> 哦 我没有信用卡 悲剧
<kk> trying 啥标题, ⇪ APC
<trying> damn... 我覺得這個好棒, 加一張 SD 卡就是台 PC, 才 49$USD
<trying> 一次買兩片, 98 USD, free global shopping @_@
 * ofan 卡里还剩$18了
<imtxc> 这么难搞的,万一给我搞坏...
<alvin_cyg_bib> 原来是台湾淫。。
<Guest41483> 春節裏打算學習sml/ocaml
<ofan> Guest41483: 学haskell吧
<alvin_cyg_bib> 好豐富的假期生活呀
<trying> Guest41483: 因為 mldonkey 嗎? lol
<bye_bye> ofan: 你丫中午不是还有$40吗?
<imtxc> bye_bye: 我去,换了硬盘之后还得刷固件....
<ofan> bye_bye: 刚刚出去买了点吃得
<ofan> 喝的
<trying> http://tree.oooo.tw/ <- 第二個和第十個剛好是 ocmal 和 haskell 
<alvin_cyg_bib> 卡裏還有 300€...
<Guest41483> coursera上有門programming language的課一月份要開 主要用sml講的
<kk> trying 啥标题, ⇪ Christmas Tree
<bye_bye> ofan: 你吃了20刀的吃的???
<tcpct> trying:你用的什么显示器？
<ofan> 然后就尼玛剩18了。。。。
<pocoyo> \rs: 在？
<ofan> bye_bye: 一箱水
<bye_bye> ofan: ... 
<ofan> 一个subway就8刀
<trying> tcpct: LG 27.5"
<tryit> http://imagebin.org/240969
<bye_bye> ofan: 壕..
<alvin_cyg_bib> coursera 是啥
<bye_bye> trying和tryit 有啥关系没?
 * ofan 穷疯了啊啊啊
<ofan> 我要出去卖
<Guest41483> alvin_cyg_bib: coursera.org一個在線教育的網站
<tryit> bye_bye, 没
<trying> bye_bye: 沒
<bye_bye> tryit: trying: 哦.
<alvin_cyg_bib> Guest41483: 哦，不是那些大學的 open course 嗎？
<ofan> Guest41483: 那门课基本不用编程
<tryit> http://imagebin.org/240969  http://imagebin.org/240970 我的主要图书的2张全家福
<Guest41483> alvin_cyg_bib: 嗯 但是都是專門爲了在線課程專門設計的
<imtxc> bye_bye: 买个16G 的弄里面不知道能识别不
<alvin_cyg_bib> tryit: 大哥，你那大部分都是不錯的書。。送我兩本唄
<tryit> alvin_cyg_bib, …… 我自己看的啊，不卖……
<alvin_cyg_bib> 真苦逼，去圖書館借 o'reilly 的書得了。
<bye_bye> imtxc: http://www.smzdm.com/sandisk-sandisk-extreme-extreme-speed-series-32gb-cf-memory-card-79-about-530-yuan-hand.html
<kk> bye_bye 啥标题, ⇪ SanDisk 闪迪 Extreme 至尊极速系列 32GB CF存储卡， 79美元（约530元到手）»什么值得买
<imtxc> bye_bye: 这么高级的卡
<bye_bye> imtxc: 改卡之后, 续航能增加的.
<bye_bye> imtxc: cf卡比硬盘省电多了
<ofan> 用ssd
<imtxc> bye_bye: 恩,就怕改坏了
<bye_bye> imtxc: ... 
<imtxc> bye_bye: 同时怕买了卡改进去不识别
<bye_bye> ofan: 一个那么小的mp3... 用毛ssd...
<tryit> alvin_cyg_bib, 有些很经典的书绝对值得买本收藏参考
<ofan> bye_bye: 你也搞rasp pi了？
<bye_bye> imtxc: .... 
<bye_bye> ofan: 没有, 不折腾. 
<alvin_cyg_bib> tryit: 買不起啊。都超級貴的。
<bye_bye> ofan: 我更想nas..
<ofan> bye_bye: 毛毛ssd,我还打算给我ipv弄ssd
<tryit> alvin_cyg_bib, 网上买书很便宜的
<alvin_cyg_bib> iPhoneV ?
<bye_bye> ofan: ssd? 啥ssd? 给个链接.
<tryit> alvin_cyg_bib, 现在京东满300-100
<ofan> bye_bye: nas买synology的
<alvin_cyg_bib> tryit: 沒好的設備看書
<bye_bye> alvin_cyg_bib: ipod video
<ofan> bye_bye: 1.8寸的ssd
<bye_bye> ofan: 接口呢?
<trying> 「沒好的設備看書」 XD
<tryit> alvin_cyg_bib, 纸版的
<alvin_cyg_bib> tryit: 德國一本 o'reilly 的書至少 50€ ...
<ofan> bye_bye: zip啥的忘了
<bye_bye> ofan: 贵呀....
<tryit> alvin_cyg_bib, 人才啊，原来如此
<ofan> bye_bye: 出去卖
<qiao> bye_bye: zao
<alvin_cyg_bib> 買不起啊
<bye_bye> qiao: 早. 
<qiao> 今天刚回到家
<bye_bye> ofan: ...
<bye_bye> qiao: 又出去玩了?
<qiao> bye_bye: 家里太冷了。。。
<ofan> .....
<ofan> 家里比外面还冷？
<qiao> bye_bye: 在学校呆了几天，考试+毕业那些证明
<bye_bye> qiao
<bye_bye> qiao: o.
<ofan> 继续码代码
<trying> 對了, 你們操作過外匯交易嗎?
 * ofan 啃著早饭码代码，发扬码农精神
<qiao> ofan: 农村，相当冷。炕上就不想下来
<alvin_cyg_bib> 餓著肚子看書，發揚窮學生精神
<trying> 日圓可以空長期, 應該可以賺不小一筆
<imtxc> bye_bye: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.1.qDXxx4&id=13886258884
<kk> imtxc 啥标题, ⇪ NJB ZEN\NJB 3 2 1 \ZT\ZX\ZVM\ZM\ZMP\H120\H320 改CF卡服务-淘宝网
<ofan> trying: 这连人民币还没几张还能去搞外汇？
<ofan> alvin_cyg_bib: 不能饿着
<alvin_cyg_bib> ofan: 他不玩人民幣的。
<trying> ofan: 國外有很多交易商啊 @_@
<ofan> alvin_cyg_bib: 我知道
<trying> ofan: 而且槓桿可以到 1:400
<bye_bye> imtxc: 不错. 
<tryit> http://imagebin.org/240972 书虫一套合集照
<imtxc> bye_bye: 打算下手了.
<imtxc> bye_bye: 2g实在不够
<tryit> http://imagebin.org/240973 其它英文书……
<bye_bye> imtxc: 唉... 别闹, 闹多了都是泪呀...
<bye_bye> imtxc: 你丫平时听多少首歌呀?
<trying> tryit: 你那每一本都看起來好新...
<imtxc> bye_bye: 50
<bye_bye> imtxc: 2g勾勒
<bye_bye> imtxc: 2g够了.
<tryit> trying, 书虫看了30本了，看完书虫再看那些原版英文书，还没看，所以都是新的
<bye_bye> imtxc: 一首30mb而已.
<imtxc> 2000 /50 = 40
 * imtxc 额, 要不还是等坏了再折腾
<imtxc> bye_bye: 想换的原因 一个是容量小 一个是费电,还有就是 传文件太慢太慢太慢..
<imtxc> 貌似还是个usb1.0的速度.
<bye_bye> imtxc: 一年也不用传几次文件吧?
<alvin_cyg_bib> :D  full speed 吧
<ofan> imtxc: 装个wifi模块
<bye_bye> imtxc: usb1.0.... 那你换cf卡就快了??????
<bye_bye> imtxc: 天真.
<trying> http://www.xrite.com/custom_page.aspx?PageID=77 看看你的 LCD 能不能分出這些顏色
<kk> trying 啥标题, ⇪ FM 100 Hue Test
<ofan> imtxc: naive
<trying> 我發現用 IPS 面板比較分得出來兩個很像的顏色 @_@
<imtxc> ofan: 图洋图森泡
<imtxc> bye_bye: 算了算了,不折腾了,因为我刚才要拆的时候,擦发现那个机器背后有俩字 " 4g"
<bye_bye> .....................
<alvin_cyg_bib> 花 50￥ 買個 mp3 得了
<imtxc> bye_bye: 我从买了来好几年了 就第一次传过一次歌之后再也没传过....  都忘了容量了.
<trying> imtxc: 怎不用手機聽呢? 現在手機也是很省電
<imtxc> trying: 我的手机太渣
<ofan> trying: 分不出来
<imtxc> trying: 求赠送手机~~
<ofan> 擦 mac屏略渣
<trying> imtxc: lol
<trying> ofan: 對, 我剛用 TN 面板也是分不出來, 拖去 IPS 那台才分得出來
<ofan> 外接显示器是ips的
<imtxc> 求赠送ips屏幕鉴赏.
<ofan> imtxc: 10块钱看一眼
<imtxc> ofan: 小气
<trying> imtxc: 華為有出很便宜的 Android 手機, 之前我在用的就是, 大約 100 USD 上下而已
<ofan> 撑不住了，睡觉去...
<trying> imtxc: 我用他來聽 flac, apc, mp3 都沒問題, 除非你要跑步那就另當別論, 畢竟手機有點重量
<alvin_cyg_bib> iPod Shuffler =
<imtxc> trying: 不喜欢动手机 除非接电话...
<trying> imtxc: no smartphone? no tablet?
<imtxc> trying: no tablet
<imtxc> trying: 手机倒有,就是不喜欢动,手机拿手里几分钟就烦.
<alvin_cyg_bib> imtxc: 因爲等不到女朋友的電話嗎？ XD
<trying> imtxc: 手機有電磁波會干擾你的思緒
<imtxc> alvin_cyg_bib: 不要这么犀利嘛.
<cleamoon> 2345推广发工资，不过似乎很少：http://jifen.2345.com/?i8790593
<kk> cleamoon 啥标题, ⇪ 终身领工资_王牌技术员联盟
<imtxc> 得,你们聊吧,我的tmux又开始删了,离崩溃不远了
<trying> cleamoon: 這什? 老鼠會?
<cleamoon> trying, 2345，那个流氓软件主页
<cleamoon> trying, 推广挣工资，1000人1元...
<alvin_cyg_bib> cleamoon: 可以用腳本刷嗎？
<trying> 拉 1000 人, 就給你 1 元?
<cleamoon> alvin_cyg_bib, 谁知道，你试试呗
<cleamoon> trying, 应该吧
<hqy66> opensuse有谁用？
<cleamoon> 我刚看到，还没试呢
<alvin_cyg_bib> !ask
<alvin_cyg_bib> hqy66: http://tinyurl.com/SmartQuestion
<trying> cleamoon: 這還要裝軟件? 該不會是 1 元換 1000 台肉雞? :p
<hqy66> 不让提问?
<alvin_cyg_bib> dont ask to ask
<cleamoon> trying, 网址推广不用装
<cleamoon> trying, 不过1元1000个肉鸡的想法不错.......
<trying> cleamoon: 好像蠻划算的...? lol
<cleamoon> trying, 那绝对划算...开个网站，弄几千个肉鸡，然后一卖~ 金票大大地~
<cleamoon> alvin_cyg_bib, 那个链接好像坏了.....
<trying> cleamoon: 好吧, 你開一個站收肉雞, 我贊助你, 就叫 3456 吧
<cleamoon> trying, 好，先给我20k软妹币用来开网站
<trying> 軟妹幣 lol
<imtxc> cleamoon: 软妹币不好听 人仔仔好听
<hqy66> 那讨论bt软件
<cleamoon> imtxc, RMB=认命吧
<hqy66> transmission不好用
<imtxc> 我可怜的输入法 rmb只有一个词组 人民币..
<imtxc> hqy66: 跟软件关系不大
<bye_bye> hqy66: deluge
<imtxc> hqy66: 一定要说什么软件猛, 那还是迅雷或者qq的离线吧.
<trying> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00A0I4YJK/ref=asc_df_B00A0I4YJK2325462?smid=A2MOZZLQ0SCV2K&tag=pg-1597-94-20&linkCode=asn&creative=395133&creativeASIN=B00A0I4YJK
<kk> trying ⇪ t: Amazon.com: Rikomagic MK802 III Dual Core Android 4.1 Jelly Bean Mini PC Rockchip RK3066 1.6Ghz Cortex A9 1GB RAM 8G ROM HDMI (Black): Electronics
<trying> 這個好強, 而且才 66.79 USD
* alvin_rxg changed the topic of #ubuntu-cn to: ubuntu 中文频道 || 提问的智慧 http://tinyurl.com/sq-zhs || 中文 Ubuntu 论坛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn || IRC 教程 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/IRC || Log http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs || 分享代码 http://code.bulix.org || 分享图片 http://imagebin.org
<imtxc> 66.79 d当然应该强了.
<hqy66> 渣雷不就是靠离线服务器吗？真正p2p下载能有多快？
<hrzhu> 表示從不用迅雷 都是用firefox默認的下載功能
 * leavfin 
<hqy66> 哪个dht连接能力强？
<ofan> hqy66: 强
<hqy66> 哪个？
<bye_bye> hqy66: deluge
<imtxc> dht不是被禁止的么
<hqy66> 哪里禁止？
<imtxc> hqy66: china hdtv就不允许DHT
<bye_bye> imtxc: 那是pt!
<alvin_cyg_bib> 什麽是 pt ?
<hqy66> 不用dht还真找不到节点了
<imtxc> 我都没了解过pt跟bt是个什么区别
<bye_bye> alvin_cyg_bib: 铂金. 白金.
<imtxc> bye_bye: 明白了  china hdtv 这就是pt
<bye_bye> imtxc:  Private Tracker
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • fbterm下vi编辑fcitx输入死机的情况 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396528 安装fbterm fcitx-fbterm fcitx-fbterm-helper 进中文终端 用vi编辑 然后用fcitx输入马上死机 而且打开fbterm时C-A-Fn居然是无效的 无法切换别的tty 无奈就按电源重启 连续两次 就不敢再玩了 哪位胆大的壮士可 …
<hqy66> 私有的torrent难下载
<bye_bye> hqy66: 要我给你截图我现在5m/s的下载速度吗?
<leavfin> 欸？
<bye_bye> hqy66: pt才快!
<imtxc> bye_bye: 5m/s 渣渣
<bye_bye> imtxc: 那你多少?
<hqy66> 我这里是内网
<imtxc> bye_bye: 哥在学校的时候, 秒杀你这速度...
<bye_bye> hqy66: 我也是内网
<hqy66> 网络环境差
<bye_bye> imtxc: 我这里, 种子好的时候, 40mb都有
<bye_bye> imtxc: 鄙校千兆交换机.
<imtxc> bye_bye: 实验室?
<bye_bye> imtxc: 宿舍!
<hqy66> 带宽也才2m而已，怎么有这么好？
<bye_bye> imtxc: 我们实验室的思科交换机才100mb
<imtxc> bye_bye: 我擦!!!!! 你宿舍有这个速度的网
<bye_bye> imtxc: 必须.
<imtxc> bye_bye: 不要钱?
<bye_bye> imt
<alvin_cyg_bib> imtxc: bt 嘛，宿舍裏另一個傢伙已經下載完了他要的A片啦。速度當然快腊
<bye_bye> imtxc: 怎么可能. 
<imtxc> 还是贵校号
<bye_bye> imtxc: 30一个月.
<imtxc> bye_bye: 壕
<alvin_cyg_bib> 好便宜啊
<bye_bye> imtxc: 很便宜了. 不限时间, 不限流量!
<bye_bye> imtxc: 我们晚上不断电!
<imtxc> bye_bye: 是啊, 这么便宜,你们学校太壕了.
<bye_bye> imtxc: 学校欠了政府几个亿了都
<ofan> bye_bye: 那你们那网络不得堵死
<bye_bye> ofan: youku 超清 刚好够看
<alvin_cyg_bib> 病毒亂飛 :D
<ofan> bye_bye: 天天有人下片你们怎么用？
<imtxc> bye_bye: 哪的学校都欠政府钱, 但是不一定给学生用.
<bye_bye> alvin_cyg_bib: 暂时用arch, 没中毒过...
<bye_bye> ofan: 限制连接数
<imtxc> bye_bye: 你不是虚拟机arch么
<ofan> bye_bye: 欠政府的不叫欠
<bye_bye> imtxc: 虚拟你妹妹.
<bye_bye> ofan: 这倒是 .
<hqy66> 那么哪个dht连接能力强？
<bye_bye> hqy66: deluge
<ofan> bye_bye: 限制连接数有啥用，跑到满速了
<bye_bye> hqy66: 你问一次, 我答一次, 然后你还问.
<imtxc> hqy66: transmission 万岁
<ofan> hqy66: 都一样d我
<bye_bye> ofan: 6g的电信, 几个g的教育网给忘了
<imtxc> hqy66: 现在有两个回答了, 你纠结了.
<pengpeng> ?
<imtxc> bye_bye: 广州的教育网在你们学校?
<hqy66> 好
<ofan> deluge不好用
<bye_bye> imtxc: 不在. 听说在华工吧
<alvin_cyg_bib> 好
<ofan> transmission就很好
<bye_bye> ofan: deluge bug多是真的
<imtxc> bye_bye: 那你们还能有这么牛的教育网 真不错.
<bye_bye> imtxc: 学校有钱就行. 
<alvin_cyg_bib> 很好
<imtxc> bye_bye: 西北的教育网就兰州大学一家用了.
<ofan> alvin_cyg_bib: 鹦鹉学舌
<bye_bye> imtxc: 西北穷.
<alvin_cyg_bib> 好像回去下黃片
<imtxc> bye_bye: 是啊.
<ofan> alvin_cyg_bib: 你悲剧
<alvin_cyg_bib> ofan: 鸚鵡好
<bye_bye> imtxc: 广州还算是发达. 
<ofan> alvin_cyg_bib: 搬出来住多好
<imtxc> bye_bye: 哎, 你们学校的学生硬盘需求量一定够大.
<ofan> bye_bye: 深圳？
<alvin_cyg_bib> ofan: 外面煩心事多。除非一個人住。
<bye_bye> ofan: 广州呀....
<imtxc> 几天一个硬盘就满了.
<bye_bye> imtxc: ... lixian.xunlei.com
<ofan> alvin_cyg_bib: 你现在几个人
<alvin_cyg_bib> ofan: 1個啊，宿舍啊
<ofan> alvin_cyg_bib: 我考你真有钱
<pengpeng> 不就是教育网吗
<alvin_cyg_bib> ofan: 宿舍很便宜的。
<pengpeng> 有必要羡慕吗
<ofan> alvin_cyg_bib: 我这单人宿舍是天价
<ofan> 3个月4k刀卧槽
<imtxc> pengpeng: 恩,我羡慕一月30的网下载速度能40M/s的
<alvin_cyg_bib> ofan: 呃。。。我們這一般 200€ ...
<pengpeng> 教育网都是这样的
<ofan> alvin_cyg_bib: 哦 那还可以
<imtxc> pengpeng: 管它是不是教育网呢.
<ofan> alvin_cyg_bib: 不过还是比我的贵
<pengpeng> 我寝室的是1m的带宽
<alvin_cyg_bib> ö_Ö
<cleamoon> ofan, 三月个4k刀？明抢？
<pengpeng> 老师那是gb的
<pengpeng> 老师给我们分了一个实验室 
<pengpeng> 就是网速快点 而已
<alvin_cyg_bib> 以後誰要測試病毒，都往教育網扔啊
<hqy66> 怎么让cron在终端里面显示信息呢？
<alvin_cyg_bib> 各種 arp, 各種 flood，各種 ddos
<bye_bye> alvin_cyg_bib: 最毒妇人心呀.
<alvin_cyg_bib> bye_bye: :D
<alvin_cyg_bib> bye_bye: 我是男的
<bye_bye> alvin_cyg_bib: :P
<imtxc> alvin_cyg_bib: 各种arp确实是有的.
<bye_bye> alvin_cyg_bib: 无图无真相.
<bye_bye> alvin_cyg_bib: lol
<imtxc> hqy66: 好像 DISPLAY 0 0 
<hqy66> display 加在哪里？
<imtxc> hqy66: 时间后面
<ofan> hqy66: 终端有很多你要显示到哪个
<hqy66> gnome-shell
<imtxc> env DISPLAY=:0.0
<ofan> imtxc: 那是显示用的
<ofan> imtxc: 对终端没用
<imtxc> ofan: 哦啊,我理解成 cron 提示了.
<alvin_cyg_bib> bye_bye: http://uploadpie.com/Q4ecl
<ofan> hqy66: 显示到所有终端可以用 wall 命令
<bye_bye> alvin_cyg_bib: 你yin了....
<imtxc> alvin_cyg_bib: 好字
<alvin_cyg_bib> :D
<imtxc> bye_bye: 你期末考试完了? 什么时候回家?
<hqy66> 这样说还是难，我已经用播放音乐命令来当提示了
<ofan> hqy66: 或者echo到log，然后开终端 tail -f log文件
<bye_bye> imtxc: 还没确定呢~
<alvin_cyg_bib> cron 默認不都是 mail 的麽？
<ofan> mail配置麻烦
<ofan> 不过可以写到prompt里
<alvin_cyg_bib> 不是，默認輸出到 /var/mail
<ofan> alvin_cyg_bib: 查看mail还要输命令
<alvin_cyg_bib> ö_Ö
<ofan> 蓝色说了？a？s上？ql了lasl？啊？c？？s里的？a
<ofan> ？啊？？a1啊）s
<ofan> 了s
<ofan> 了s啦？21啊？是）啊？我说@+
<ofan> 啦大s？sllalllllllll？？
<ofan> 擦
<alvin_cyg_bib> 擦乾淨 :D /clear
<leavfin> 各位 问一下 为什么help不能用啊
<ofan> 屏幕上滴了滴水就乱打字
<cleamoon> ofan, 高科技
<imtxc> ofan: mutt -f /var/mail/ofan 
<hqy66> 好了，不用讨论这个了，我用放音乐来提示了。
<imtxc> hqy66: 你是提示什么来着
<hqy66> 打算自动关机，就放首歌
<hqy66> deluge挺快的，不错
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 确认码输入是正确的，但是老是提醒错了。。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396529 我坚信输入是正确的。。。。！！！ 这到底是为什么！！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Stay lonely — 2012-12-29 22:49 
<tryit> 算法工程师这个职位怎么样？
<hqy66> 谁在linux下用过mame?游戏老是不正确？
<M3aCu1pa> gaoji
<leavfin> 为什么不能用help命令呢 
<hqy66> 以前gnome2的samegnome方块很多的，现在的这么小了？
<leavfin> 拜托谁说一下啊
<alvin_cyg_bib> leavfin: http://lmgtfy.com/
<kk> alvin_cyg_bib ⇪ t: Let me google that for you
<cleamoon> lol
<leavfin> 什么啊
<alvin_cyg_bib> leavfin: open the web, and type "why can't i use the command help?"
<alvin_cyg_bib> dont forget the Enter key
<Stay_Loney> sdhj
<leavfin> then what happens?
<cleamoon> alvin_cyg_bib, 错了，应该是先把鼠标挪到一个框框里，然后狠狠地点击鼠标左键~
<alvin_cyg_bib> cleamoon: u r right
<hqy66> 还有，我的irc帐号密码忘记了，怎么找回？
<alvin_cyg_bib> leavfin: then it will google the anwsers for you
<Stay_Loney> 我是小白，这个怎么玩的。。。
<alvin_cyg_bib> 我是老白，這個不好玩的。。。
<Stay_Loney> 。。。。。。
<cleamoon> 我是不白，这个很难玩的。。。
<leavfin> 没有啊
<johann> 啊，我是阿白，幸会幸会
<hqy66> 我的irc帐号密码忘记了，怎么找回？
<cleamoon> hqy66, 闻freenode去
<leavfin> 难道就不能直接点吗
<cleamoon> hqy66, 问
<cleamoon> leavfin, 搜去
<hqy66> 英文，看不懂
<leavfin> 搜不到才来问的
<alvin_cyg_bib> leavfin: ok, 直接點。請問是哪個東西的 help 命令呀？
<Stay_Loney> :/LIST
<alvin_cyg_bib> 我的第一句話，不是回答問題，而是向你詢問那個 verdamnt 更進一步的内容
<cleamoon> hqy66, 正好练练英文
<leavfin> irc的
<alvin_cyg_bib> hqy66: lmgtfy.com => "forget password freenode.net"
<leavfin> 就是为什么输入/help 却没有提示
<alvin_cyg_bib> leavfin: 哪個 irc 的客戶端呀？  <= 第二個 verdamnt 的詢問
<leavfin> irssi
<alvin_cyg_bib> leavfin: press the fucking ALT + 1
<alvin_cyg_bib> 然後他就回不來了 :D
<leavfin> seems nothing happens
<alvin_cyg_bib> /help
<cleamoon> alvin_cyg_bib, 我觉得还是linus的回答方便，"read the fucking source code"......
<jeromest> 请问使用pppoe拨号后怎么使用VPN？
<alvin_cyg_bib> cleamoon: 我更了一 rtmf
<alvin_cyg_bib> cleamoon: 我更了一 rtfm
<alvin_cyg_bib> *樂意
<hqy66> lmgtfy.com打开和google一样慢
<leavfin> 就是输入/help然后什么都没有啊
<hrzhu> try /msg NickServ help
<leavfin> 也无法显示
<cleamoon> alvin_cyg_bib, wiki上那是你更新的？再说谁能read the fucking binary呀......
<hrzhu> 切換到alt+2看看
<alvin_cyg_bib> cleamoon: 什麽 wiki?
<cleamoon> alvin_cyg_bib, wiki上的rtfm条目
<cleamoon> alvin_cyg_bib, 你说的是什么...
<leavfin> 没用
<leavfin> 啊 为什么啊
<cleamoon> 测试完毕，irssi输出/help毫无问题
<hrzhu> 你要看什麼東西的幫助
<alvin_cyg_bib> leavfin: http://uploadpie.com/udgv2 
<Stay_Loney> 我的也是这样
<cleamoon> leavfin, 切到freenode下，help会显示在其他频道上
<alvin_cyg_bib> rtfm 吧。
<leavfin> 像这种白痴问题为什么手册上没写呢
<alvin_cyg_bib> leavfin: http://irssi.org/documentation/startup#c2
<kk> alvin_cyg_bib ⇪ t: Irssi - The client of the future
<leavfin> 他是说用meta键可以切换window  或者/window n 
<leavfin> 没有说help会出现在别的window啊
<alvin_cyg_bib> 肏，不會看 statusbar 上邊提示的 act 信息呀？！
<leavfin> 第一次用要是看得懂才怪
<alvin_cyg_bib> 全是這樣的人，所以那些所謂的高手都不在了，happyaron, wzssyqa , jagd, bones7456, 之類的全都是靜默模式了！
<leavfin> 倒是想问问 你自己第一次是怎么知道的
<alvin_cyg_bib> 所以很多人都說要脫離Linux的世界！是的！不單是linux不行了！社區也不行了！ps 中文的社區
<alvin_cyg_bib> leavfin: 除了裝係統，其他的第一次全他媽的是 RTFM
<adam8157> alvin_cyg_bib: 我把这channel -c了啊
<alvin_cyg_bib> leavfin: 就像你第一次做愛，都沒去 RTFM，以爲看了點日本愛情動作片就什麽都懂了？！然後還在日後自詡呐？！
<alvin_cyg_bib> adam8157: 暫時開著
<adam8157> alvin_cyg_bib: 怎么还是能看到颜色
<leavfin> 那你的骂人也是读手册学来的？
<hqy66> 所以程序员要把软件做好，不要做到一半就跑
<alvin_cyg_bib> leavfin: 廢話！<咬文嚼字>啥文字都教的
<leavfin> 手册又不是万能的 
<leavfin> 什么啊
<cleamoon_> NND,掉线了...
 * leavfin 
<bye_bye> ...
<^}^> hello
<kk> ^}^, 好.. .  ㍘ 
<leavfin> sudo pacman -Rsc abiword
<mugebjgd> ofan: 饭饭
<mugebjgd> ofan: 干嘛呢
<kk>  06:23
#ubuntu-cn 2012-12-30
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 为什么我在Ubuntu12.10安装界面找不到磁盘？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396539 我下的是Ubuntu12.10 Desktop的镜像，安装到硬盘分区的时候找不到分区！怎么弄！ 电脑上本来有Windows7旗舰版 C盘80GB，D盘100GB，E盘100GB，D、E为一个扩展分区，三个盘都是NTFS的，其 …
<kk> 新 Kubuntu • KDE环境能不能安装gdebi？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396540 我用apt-get的方式安装好了，但是右键和开始菜单还是没有gdebi，汗~~~~~~~ 统计信息: 发表于 由 i990049 — 2012-12-30 8:19 
<jusss> test
<trying> failed
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍡ 
<jusss> ?
<jusss> seamonkey win版自带了chatzilla和新闻组
<jusss> 话说chatzilla的nick自带右对齐，真不习惯
<roylez_> gfrog: 基渣
<roylez_> cherrot: 切肉坨
<jusss> roylez_: chatzilla的tab补全好弱
<roylez_> jusss: 用火狐的人里面，用irc的也未必用它啊
<jusss> 连按两下不能自带切换补全的nick，还得手动输入。。。
<jusss> roylez_: 嗯，
<jiero> jusss: ...
<cfy> jusss: .....
<jusss> cfy: 难道我用错了?
<jiero> 小妹妹到了。小傻瓜的样子啊。
<imtxc> jiero: 放照片
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 声音很小怎么解决？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396542 请教下，我笔记本三联系E46A的。安装好kubuntu后声音很小，但是插上耳机声音正常。怎么解决哦 统计信息: 发表于 由 looksea — 2012-12-30 10:00 
<jiero> imtxc: 。还是没变的样子啊。
<imtxc> ....
<imtxc> jiero: 以前没见过啊
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。我妹不到2岁。
<imtxc> jiero: lol, 亲妹妹么
<imtxc> 3 4 岁的小孩挺好玩
<jusss> jacob navia是谁
<jusss> comp.lang.c里面貌似有灌水的文，
<roylez_> adam8157: 帽子
<roylez_> adam8157: 阿蛋母
<adam8157> roylez_: 乐乐
<jusss> adam8157: 你用的也是aioe?
<adam8157> jusss: google groups
<jusss> gmane是什么意思
<jusss> 想刷屏
<trying> jusss: what's the problem with you?
 * iyzsong Now Loading......
<jusss> trying: 我英语很差。。。
<imtxc> trying: 早.
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<xiangfu> Hi
<kk> xiangfu, 好.. .  ㍣ 
<xiangfu> 有在北京的，看看能不能打开 en.qi-hardware.com 和  pertain.qi-hardware.com 
<imtxc> xiangfu: 干嘛非要北京的测呢
<imtxc> xiangfu: 恭喜你
<xiangfu> 因为我在北京找不开。
<xiangfu> imtxc: 同喜！
<xiangfu> 打不开
<imtxc> xiangfu: 因为那个网站被认证了.
<xiangfu> Great.
<xiangfu> 现在不能工作了
<xiangfu> imtxc: 你能打开吗？你在哪里？
<imtxc> xiangfu: 说了不用梯子打不开, 用上梯子能打开第二个
<xiangfu> 用什么梯子？
<hceasy> 好久没来了
<hceasy> 还有人活着么？？
<hceasy> hi
<hceasy> hello
<hceasy> 大家好
<kk> hceasy, 好.. .  ㍣ 
<adam8157> 哭熊?
<AndChat|327600> kk: 就剩你这个机器活着了…
<kk> AndChat|327600, 试着问牛奶神秘。  ㍣ 
<AndChat|327600> kk:  一边儿玩去…
<adam8157> 哭熊
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.llaumgui.com/post/faites-le-buzz-autour-de-fedora-18
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: Faites le buzz autour de Fedora 18 - Le blog de llaumgui
<AndChat|327600> adam8157: 你是？？
<adam8157> AndChat|327600: 就这昵称 =,=
<AndChat|327600> nick hceasy
<AndChat|327600> adam8157: 好久不玩这个了 怎么改名字…
<adam8157> AndChat|327600: /nick hceasy
<hceasy> adam8157: 好啦 哈哈
<hceasy> adam8157: 一转眼都大二了
<adam8157> hceasy: 你 才 大二....
<hceasy> adam8157: 怎么了？
<adam8157> hceasy: 年轻啊
<hceasy> adam8157: ……… 我初中那会儿过来也没听几个说我年青的
<hceasy> adam8157: 高一那会儿这里还挺热闹的 现在冷清多了…
<adam8157> hceasy: 今天周末上午 肯定冷清的, 平时很热闹
<hceasy> adam8157: 那就好 刚来以为这里也挂了呢
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.linuxidc.com/Linux/2012-12/76387.htm
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: Linux Kernel Btrfs CRC32C功能安全绕过漏洞_Linux安全_Linux公社-Linux系统门户网站
<hceasy> 老掉……
<hceasy> ！
<hceasy> ！time
<hceasy> 又掉了 擦 
<hceasy> 用电脑去…
<trying> @_@
<hceasy> ？？ 没掉？？？？
<trying> 掉了
<hceasy> id好熟悉
<hceasy> ！time
<hceasy> time
<CyrusYzGTt> btrfs看來還不能用
<hceasy> 机器人掉了估计
<hceasy> ！google
<hceasy> kk: time
<hceasy> quit
<hceasy> /
<trying> lol
<hceasy> !time
<archl> !timeout
<archl> !time
<archl> ...
<archl> Im trying hard.
<archl> !fight cocodemon v hell knight
<trying> no, you are not trying
<trying> Im the trying
<archl> trying: ......
<archl> yunfan:  看到妹妹了。
<archl> adam8157 阿当
<yunfan> archl: 跟我说做啥
<archl> yunfan: 恩。因为你比较悠。
<yunfan> archl: 什么叫优？
<archl> yunfan: 悠厚，可笑？
<archl> yunfan: 不知道额。记不清了。大概就是类似的意思。
<archl> 哦是闲适
<yunfan> archl: 那你咋不弄个照片给我看看
<archl> yunfan: 额，昨天晚上10点回来，没拍
<jyfl987> archl: 那今晚拍？
<archl> jyfl987: 可以。
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 【分享】图像处理工具IRAF的安装指南 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396549 文章不是我写的，是科学网部落格上的一个人,步骤很详细了(其实文章作者也是从网上搜集来的资料)。这篇《指南》的地址在: http://blog.sciencenet.cn/blog-287062-349790.html IRAF …
<looksea> 请教我电脑安装好kubuntu后，声音很小，怎么解决啊？
<looksea> 有人在啊？
<jusss> looksea: 用alsamixer试试看能调不
<CyrusYzGTt> looksea§ alsanmixer -c 0
<looksea> 我是刚接触linux系统，你讲的调是怎么意思啊？是看看设置里面好不好设置啊？
<looksea> looksea@looksea-Rev-1-0:~$ alsanmixer -c 0 No command 'alsanmixer' found, did you mean:  Command 'alsamixer' from package 'alsa-utils' (main) alsanmixer: command not found looksea@looksea-Rev-1-0:~$ 
<looksea> looksea@looksea-Rev-1-0:~$ alsanmixer -c 0
<looksea> No command 'alsanmixer' found, did you mean:
<looksea>  Command 'alsamixer' from package 'alsa-utils' (main)
<looksea> alsanmixer: command not found
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: alsanmixer...
<jusss> looksea: alsamixer
<CyrusYzGTt> looksea§ alsamixer -c 0
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ .. 
<looksea> jusss 你好，怎么解决啊？帮忙
<jusss> looksea: 运行alsamixer调高master
<looksea> master已经100%了
<jusss> looksea: 调pcm试试
<looksea> 只有beep是33
<looksea> pcm怎么调试啊？
<looksea> jusss怎么调pcm啊？
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 我安装了latex以后chrome中的字体就变成这样了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396550 如图，怎么办呢？1.png 有的字显示不出来，但是在firefox中就可以显示出来，这是怎么回事呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 fenghelong — 2012-12-30 12:51 
<jusss> looksea: 左右切换到pcm那调
<looksea> jusss   哦，看到了，我上面master   headphone  speaker   pcm   beep都设置成100了，还是声音小
<jusss> looksea: 那就不知了。。。
<looksea> jusss   会不会是驱动没有安装好啊？
<gleerat> 如何把xfce终端的光标设置成I型而不是方块？
<looksea> 谢谢你了啊，jusss
<jusss> looksea: 不用，我也小白，
<jusss> looksea: 试着用播放器放音乐的时候指定ao用alsa,别用pulseaudio
<looksea> 哦，我去看看
<looksea> 不行，还是声音小
<abine1>  看海
<abine1> 什么情况？
<abine1> 能上网的感觉真好
<looksea> 电脑声音很小，我各个选项都调整到最大了
<looksea> 哪位大侠知道声音小的问题，怎么解决哦
<kk> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • glibc 配置求解 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396553 编译交叉编译器，如此配置glibc编译无错并安装： CC=arm-none-linux-gnueabi-gcc \ ../glibc-2.16.0/configure \ --prefix=${CT_SYSROOT}/ \ --host=${CT_TARGET} \ --disable-profile \ --enable-add-ons \ --enable-kernel=2.6.25 \ --with-headers=${CT_SYSROOT}/include  …
<abine1> 你用的什么系统？？
<abine1> 台式电脑还是笔记本？
<abine1> 提问前
<abine1> 在通过电邮、新闻组或论坛提技术问题以前，做以下事情：
<abine1>     尝试在你准备提问论坛的历史文档中搜索答案
<abine1>     尝试搜索互联网以找到答案
<abine1>     尝试阅读手册以找到答案
<abine1>     尝试阅读“常见问题文档”（FAQ）以找到答案
<abine1>     尝试自己检查或试验以找到答案
<abine1>     尝试请教懂行的朋友以找到答案
<abine1>     如果你是程序员，尝试阅读源代码以找到答案
<looksea> 我用的是kubuntu系统，笔记本E46A笔记本，电脑声音很小，怎么解决
<jusss> abine1: gaoji
<abine1> looksea: 以前的声音是正常的吗？
<abine1> 你刚买回来的时候声音是不是正常的
<abine1> 就是说你还没有安装Kubuntu
<abine1> 是不是安装了Ubuntu系统之后，声音才变小的？
<abine1> 系统里面有个声音设置
<looksea> 我刚买回来的时候是win7系统，声音很大，很正常，就是安装了kubuntu或者ubuntu就很小的声音了，不知道怎么回事
<abine1> 设置输出的音响大小
<abine1> 你看到设置音量的面板了没有
<looksea> 我也进入系统设置了，我现在把所以都设置成最大了
<abine1> 你看到输出音量设置了吗？
<looksea> 就是在图标那里右击选择主声道是啊？
<abine1> 你设置了系统的输出音量
<looksea> 设置了啊
<looksea> z设置成最大音量了
<abine1> 播放软件的音量呢？
<abine1> 你在播放软件的音量有没有设置
<abine1> 系统的声音设置了
<looksea> 百度在线播放MP3,音量最大
<looksea> 系统里面也设置了啊
<abine1> 笔记本上应该有控制音量大小的快捷建吧？
<looksea> 调整到最大了
<abine1> 是华硕的笔记本么？
<looksea> 笔记本快捷键也调整到最大了
<looksea> 联想e46a
<abine1> 哦
<looksea> 怎么解决啊？
<abine1> 找联想售后服务咨询一下
<abine1> 看看他们有没有相关的支持
<hrzhu> 你有沒有試過不同的speaker 比如除了你筆記本上的音箱 外接的耳機或者音箱
<sunshinexu> 笑
<abine1> 孙子你笑什么？
<abine1> 嘿嘿
<sunshinexu> 。。。
<abine1> sun=孙子
<sunshinexu> 对不起我只是测试一下
<sunshinexu> 刚上来看看。。。
<abine1> 哦
<sunshinexu> 一上来就被骂，囧、
<looksea> 我插上手机用的耳机声音倒是很大，插上耳麦也一般
<abine1> 木有骂你
<hrzhu> 你在終端下進alsamixer看看所有的音量是不是都是100%
<looksea> 所以的音量都是100%
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 花屏死机是显卡问题吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396554 08年的老笔记本，英伟达的geforce 8400显卡，装ubuntu1210，wubi安装，装好以后只要一点击那个bash的ubuntu徽标，就花屏卡死 统计信息: 发表于 由 wangliang — 2012-12-30 13:42 
<jiero> cherrot: 好久不见。
<jiero> cherrot: 兔子还好吗
<jiero> ?whereis stardiviner 
<jiero> lol
<jiero> @whereis stardiviner~
<sunshinexu> ok
<jiero> sunshinexu?
<jiero>  K.O.
<sunshinexu> what's wrong?
<jiero> sunshinexu:  whats happening? you said "ok"
<sunshinexu> i can't figure out..the  character
<roylez_> jiero: 死袋鼠，牙掉光没
<sunshinexu> maybe something wrong with my x-chat ..
<sunshinexu> utf-8 ?  i am a rookie..
<jiero> roylez_ 又有吃的了，
<jiero> sunshinexu:  utf-8 is not default on Windows (only).
<jiero> roylez 我的牙都健康了
<roylez_> jiero: 全假的吧
<jiero> roylez_ 除了门牙和犬牙都填充了。
<jiero> roylez笨蛋
<sunshinexu> yes..e...but...
<sunshinexu> I didn't have much time to waste.. I wan't to pay attation to do something 
<jiero> sunshinexu:  just a reminder, I guess nobody here is using Xchat.
<sunshinexu> sorry ..
<jiero> sunshinexu: but you must know what GBK is, replace GBK/GB**** with utf-8 in your setting/preference if you are on Chinese locale.
<imtxc> jiero: 把牙齿都换了?
<hrzhu> sunshinexu: i guess you should at least pay a little more attention to typing/grammar lol
<jiero> roylez_ 填充了还是我的牙，就像指甲不长了。
<jiero> imtxc: 全部补了。
<sunshinexu> thanks for your kindess
<jiero> imtxc: 你在干嘛/
<sunshinexu> I will work hard...
<imtxc> jiero: 休息啊.
<jiero> imtxc: 哦。休息的方式有10万八千种。
<imtxc> jiero: 传几首歌给Mp3之后就打算躺一下午了~
<jiero> imtxc: 当孙悟空么。
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。
<imtxc> 孙悟空的休息方式是啥/打怪升级么
<jiero> imtxc: 吃蟠桃喝酒
<jiero> imtxc: 偷东西，
<imtxc> 喝不了酒 不会偷啊
<jiero> imtxc: 不是啦。我正在想孙悟空真的休息了嘛？
<jiero> 吃盐巴？
<jiero> 捉虱子？
<imtxc> ..........
<imtxc> jiero: 它的休息方式是玩猪
<jiero> imtxc: 谢谢联想
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • Learn Linux The Hard Way/笨办法学Linux http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396558 http://blog.jobbole.com/31614/ Zed Shaw 的《笨办法学 Python》和《笨办法学C语言》电子书大受好评后，有国外网友仿照 Zed Shaw “Learn XXX The Hard Way” 系列电子书发布了一个 beta 版的《Learn Linux The Hard Way/  …
<imtxc> 笨办法学这两本好像没人给弄成epub或者mobi版的啊
<jiero> imtxc:  自己做吧。
<jiero> imtxc:  因为对方不给源码，你自己想办法转换格式吧。
<imtxc> jiero: 恩,就是没有源码才不好转
<jiero> imtxc: 不用，本来就是必须对着电脑用的书。
<imtxc> jiero: 传完了,躺着去了,顺便看小说
<jiero> roylez_ 乐乐，HIB 7 现在8个游戏了。
<roylez_> jiero: 啥？
<jiero> roylez humble indie bundle
<jyfl987> jiero: 毛 learn xx the hard way是tex的 模板什么都开放的
<jiero> jyfl987:  别告诉我，imtxc 问得，我猜的
<imtxc> jyfl987: 不是啊
<jiero> jyfl987: 姐夫。。。
<adam8157> jiero: 裸姐
<adam8157> roylez_: 乐乐 你手机啥型号
<jiero> adam8157 当当网去买手机吧
<roylez_> adam8157: u8825d
<adam8157> jiero: 快两年没在当当买东西了
<jiero> adam8157 我有快6年没在当当网买了。
<imtxc> 自从某次我发现当当的书价格比卓越还贵之后,也就再没用过当当.
<jyfl987> jiero: 你又没姐姐
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.smzdm.com/wonderful-material-of-motorized-big-screen-low-score-music-phone-xt550-comes-standard-with-sf200-waterproof-ear-hook-599.html
<kk> roylez_ 啥标题, ⇪ 奇葩物：摩托大屏低分音乐手机XT550（标配SF200防汗耳挂）　599元（耳机拆出来自己用，手机给老人用）»什么值得买
<jiero> 不对，快8年了。
<adam8157> roylez_: ...
<jiero> adam8157 。。。
<jyfl987> 看电影去
<roylez_> adam8157: 鸭蛋母
<adam8157> roylez_: 乐乐
<adam8157> jiero: ...
<roylez_> jiero: Flex啥的会么
<jiero> roylez_ 不会，是adobe的吧。。。
<roylez_> jiero: 对
<jiero> roylez_ adobe的程序我基本都不会
 * adam8157 搞过flex
<roylez_> jiero: flash builder会用么？
<jiero> roylez_ 没感兴趣过。。。
<roylez_> adam8157: 你会？
<adam8157> roylez_: 三年前做过flex的项目
<yunfan1> adam8157 adobe flex还是 gnu flex?
<jiero> ...
<jiero> gnu flex...
<roylez_> yunfan1: adobe
<yunfan1> roylez 曾经学过 无趣
<adam8157> yunfan1: adobe flex
<adam8157> yunfan1: action script
<jiero> GNOME -Shell 似乎将部分 actionscript 移植到 javascript
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 找不到 irc 连接 springrts的办法
<jiero> 直接用设置窗口。。。
<yunfan1> 买了点猪肚来吃
<yunfan1> 可惜没牛的
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 如何删除xfce桌面快捷方式的一个效果 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396559 如何删除xfce桌面快捷方式的一个效果，只要鼠标放在任何的桌面快捷方式就会出现这个效果看着很扯淡，求删除。 统计信息: 发表于 由 Stabswache — 2012-12-30 14:42 
<ofan> yunfan1: 云帆姨
<yunfan1> ofan: 呕饭闲侄
<ofan> yunfan1: ..
<wzssyqa> yunfan1: ofan 两位好
<yunfan1> wzssyqa: 好久没见过你了 你去哪里了
<wzssyqa> 木挂
<yunfan1> wzssyqa: 我知道你木有挂 freenode还没接入阴间互联网
<wzssyqa> yunfan1: 没有挂着irc
<yunfan1> wzssyqa: 听说你去ubuntu了
<wzssyqa> 懒得往外掏本
<wzssyqa> yunfan1: 没有阿
<yunfan1> wzssyqa: 那你去哪里了
<wzssyqa> yunfan1: 谁说的？我去赖着ta去
<wzssyqa> yunfan1: 一搞云计算的小庙
<yunfan1> wzssyqa: 搞云计算的在帝都都有国字号背景
<wzssyqa> yunfan1: 不给我整进去，我吃他的喝他的
<wzssyqa> yunfan1: 有毛
<yunfan1> wzssyqa: 额 你去腊肉馆工作了？
<wzssyqa> hi pa jiero
<wzssyqa> yunfan1: 怕怕
<yunfan1> wzssyqa: 你不是说有毛么 全中国就这一个地方
<mugebjgd> roylez_: 你需要给夜场的来个op
<wzssyqa> roylez_: 带尾巴的主席好
<mugebjgd> roylez_: 给ofan 啥的
<yunfan1> ofan白天也在 
<mugebjgd> roylez: 前天夜里这里被刷了
<ofan> 又来一室友
<wzssyqa> mugebjgd: 主席木有权限的
<mugebjgd> ofan: 有钱人?
<yunfan1> mugebjgd: 先记录下 一周这里晚上有哪些id
<ofan> 房租又减了 hoho
<mugebjgd> wzssyqa: 太次了
<yunfan1> ofan: 你们怎么分配房租来着
<ofan> yunfan1: 不一样
<mugebjgd> ofan: 一人一个屋子
<ofan> mugebjgd: 俩住客厅的
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我擦 厉害
<ofan> mugebjgd: lol
<mugebjgd> ofan: 万一有一个裸睡的呢?
<ofan> mugebjgd: 都是男人怕什么
<yunfan1> ofan: 额 你那房租这么贵么 还要住客厅
<yunfan1> ofan: 那要handjob怎么办
<ofan> yunfan1: 现在不贵了
<roylez_> mugebjgd: 藕饭人品不好啊
<ofan> yunfan1: 绝对比你的便宜
<mugebjgd> ofan: 那你就会看到一柱青田
<yunfan1> ofan: 那为毛还有人有要住客厅
<mugebjgd> ofan: 那你就会看到一柱擎天
<wzssyqa> yunfan1: 因为他们有需求。。。
<ofan> yunfan1: 因为这便宜啊，位置也好，而且那人以前自己住太寂寞
<mugebjgd> roylez_: 恩......
<ofan> 擦
<mugebjgd> roylez_: 那给我
<yunfan1> ofan: 额 这么便宜还要住客厅 好无聊阿
<ofan> roylez_: 哪里看出来的
<roylez_> ofan: 德国人都知道了
<yunfan1> ofan: 大概是盯上你们的菊花了
<roylez_> ofan: 全世界人都知道啊
<ofan> yunfan1: 擦
<yunfan1> ofan: 你们多少钱
<ofan> roylez_: nnd我rp不好没人rp好了
<wzssyqa> mugebjgd: 我不是记得你有权限来着么
<mugebjgd> wzssyqa: 没有....
<ofan> yunfan1: 我$195目前，1200RMB
<mugebjgd> wzssyqa: 我有archlinux-cn的
<yunfan1> ofan: 多大？
<mugebjgd> wzssyqa: alvin_rxg有
<ofan> yunfan1: 两室一厅
<wzssyqa> ofan: 警察叔叔叛逃了？
<yunfan1> ofan: 那不是差不多
<yunfan1> ofan: 难道是别墅?
<ofan> wzssyqa: ...你都什么年代了，很久没来了吧
<ofan> yunfan1: 普通的公寓
<wzssyqa> ofan: 一直在潜水
<yunfan1> ofan: 那只比我的便宜一点 不过考虑到当地的收入 tnnd
<ofan> wzssyqa: 水手lol
<ofan> yunfan1: 你的有厨房？
<yunfan1> ofan: 有  不过不是我的
<ofan> 省下的钱可以升级下网络了 哈哈
<wzssyqa> ofan: 投靠哪个帝国主义了？
<ofan> wzssyqa: 啥
<hqy66> cheese想要录像，画面定格，是怎么回事？
<abine1> 有电了
<abine1> 可以上网啦
<abine1> 刚才没有电
<sou_1> xk
<dchxcrow> 今天怎么这么安静
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • 请教怎么把unity的左侧面板禁用（只禁用左侧面板） http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396562 请教怎么把unity的左侧面板禁用（只禁用左侧面板） 统计信息: 发表于 由 wayoca — 2012-12-30 15:10 
<hqy66> 看不懂英语的，用linux难度更大
<roylez_> hqy66: http://t3.qpic.cn/mblogpic/a2f6c5d3c9541d9fdd4c/460
<hqy66> ?
<freeflying> roylez_: 18mo还不放假啊
<jiero> wzssyqa:  害怕？
<roylez_> freeflying: 我在家休息一个多星期了
<jiero> roylez_ 还没完啊。
<jiero> roylez_ 乐乐，我做游戏太慢了
<roylez_> jiero: 没
<roylez_> jiero: 你居然在做游戏？
<jiero> roylez_ 本来以为几天就行了，我的惰性又上来了。
<freeflying> roylez_: 啧啧，18摸就是好啊
<roylez_> freeflying: 我请假7天
<jiero> roylez_ 元旦？
<roylez_> jiero: 你的游戏呢？
<yunfan1> roylez_: 你离送去腊肉馆的日子不远了
<jiero> roylez_ 根本不成型。
<jiero> roylez_ 蜡像馆？ 
<hqy66> 昨天晚上还几位高手来着，现在都不在？
<jiero> 网络真差劲。刚才完全断开了都没注意。
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 安装好的NetBeans怎么卸载啊 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396567 如题～～～ 在线求答案。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 Stay lonely — 2012-12-30 16:44 
<hceasy> Ë­¸øÏë¸öºÃµã¶ùµÄÓòÃû ?
<kk> hceasy say: 谁给想个好点儿的域名 ? in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<hceasy> ?
<hceasy> ?
<hceasy> Õâ´ÎÎÒÓõÄÊÇUTFÁË°É ?
<kk> hceasy say: 这次我用的是UTF了吧 ? in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<onlylove> 好像还是2312
<hceasy> ssss
<hceasy> 火狐的插件也难用..
<hceasy> !root
<hceasy> !google
<hceasy> kk 又挂了. 
<onlylove> 火狐的什么插件
<hceasy> 额. irc 插件
<kk> hceasy, 远了呢？  ㍩ 
<onlylove> chatzilla?
<hceasy> 谁给想个域名？
<hceasy> onlylove: 好像是.
<onlylove> 不难用啊
<hceasy> 现在已经好了. 
<hceasy> 刚才不行. 
<hceasy> 能给想个域名么 ?
<hceasy> 打算买个. 
<hceasy> 想了半天也没想到一个好的. 
<onlylove> 用你的nick做域名不就行了
<hceasy> hceasy ??
<onlylove> 咋了，不好么
<hceasy> 当名字了还行. 让人家记住了不太好. 
<onlylove> 你还害怕被记住……
<hceasy> 还有.  name上注册的域名好像送WIOS  隐藏 ?
<hceasy> 我的意思是 不太好记 . 
<onlylove> 不难记，hc easy 就这样
<hceasy> 好吧....
<onlylove> 买域名做啥
<onlylove> 有vps么
<hceasy> 你说 是买10 年15刀 呢.    还是买1年9.99 ?
<hceasy> 有啊. 
<onlylove> 看你打算用多久
<hrzhu> name貌似不送 至少我買的時候不送 我喜歡hover.com這家送whois隱私保護 但是他們家除了.me域名比別的地方貴5刀
<hceasy> 208.111.40.50/wordpress/ 速度怎么样 ?
<hrzhu> 除了.me與外別的域名一般比別家貴一點。
<onlylove> 你vps哪里的
<onlylove> 没开rewrite?
<hceasy> 速度怎么样 ?
<hceasy> 没开. 
<onlylove> 目前为止没打开
<hceasy> 开玩笑吧...
<hceasy> 没打开 ?
<onlylove> nginx还是apache
<onlylove> 我和你开玩笑做啥
<hceasy> http://208.111.40.50/wordpress/
<kk> hceasy 啥标题, ⇪ nmsfan | 又一个 WordPress 站点
<hceasy> 擦. 打字速度快了老退出 ..
<hceasy> http://208.111.40.50/wordpress/
<onlylove> 你没事老是退做啥……别折腾，你这墙里面墙外面，我刚才超时了
<hceasy> 键盘老按错...
<hceasy> 谷歌的输入法.   不是第一次了. 
<hceasy> 还不行么 ?
<hceasy> KK 都打开了. 
<onlylove> 我和KK是两回事，KK在墙外
<kk> hceasy, 我真的不能肯定地说。  ㍩ 
<onlylove> 没办法帮你了，你自己看着搞吧，别忘了启用rewrite，
<hceasy> 这个是测试的.  
<hceasy> 月底就扔了. 
<hceasy> 你哪里的网  ?
<hceasy> 我身边的人貌似都能打开啊. 
<onlylove> 帝都联通3G
<hceasy> ...
<hceasy> 这会儿人好少啊. 
<onlylove> 下班时间，你瞅着上班或者晚上吧
<onlylove> 我等会也去吃饭
<hceasy> 嗯嗯 我这里天也要黑了. 
<onlylove> 你在哪，我这早黑了
<hceasy> 南阳
<adam8157> \rs: lua table的base是个变量怎么整啊? 比如var = blah    print(table[var])
<adam8157> jyfl987: ^^
<ofan> c++的bind能不能对任意参数的函数只绑定第一个？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 啥？
<adam8157> jyfl987: table里没有var这个base, var是动态的名字
<jyfl987> adam8157: 什么base?
<jyfl987> lua只有 metatable 哪里有什么base
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你理解我的意思就行
<jyfl987> 我就是没明白 所以才问你 什么base 你是说metatable么?
<adam8157> jyfl987: table的下标
<jyfl987> 额 原来是这个
<jyfl987> table里没有 会去他的metatable里找的
<jyfl987> metatable里没有会去metatable的meta里找 lua的寻值跟js的prototype寻找method很像
<jyfl987> adam8157: http://www.lua.org/pil/13.4.1.html   读下这章和相关的metatable的章节 可以解决你的问题
<kk> jyfl987 ⇪ t: Programming in Lua : 13.4.1
<jyfl987> tnnd 现在玩游戏都用vps代理了
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 升级后 这个问题怎么解决？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396571 求可靠的解决方案，我里面的治疗一定不能丢。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 aaadddzxc — 2012-12-30 18:08 
<imtxc> 哇
<imtxc> 一觉睡到现在.
<imtxc> 爽.
<jyfl987> imtxc: 室友do some handjobs?
<imtxc> jyfl987: .... 没有
<jyfl987> imtxc: 那就是你帮他们了
<imtxc> jyfl987: 你太邪恶了.
<jyfl987> imtxc: 你们都敢做 我为毛不敢说
 * imtxc momo jyfl987
 * jyfl987 和尚did, 贫道do不得?
<imtxc> jyfl987: 困觉
<jyfl987> imtxc: 吴妈
<imtxc> .................
<jiero> imtxc:  吴妈？
<jiero> jyfl987: 。。。
<cleamoon> 请问python有没有像cplusplus.com一样，清楚明白的文档网站？
<cfy> cleamoon: python.com
<jiero> cfy: 。。。
<ofan> cleamoon: doc.python.org
<imtxc> python 不是文档很多么
<cfy> jiero: 罗杰
<ofan> mac下可以用Dash看文档
<cfy> ofan: 然后每看一次卡5s?
<ofan> cfy: 付费了
<jiero> ofan:  付费？
<cfy> ofan: 壕啊
<hqy66> mac os 还真是没多少人会用啊！
<cleamoon> cfy, ofan 多谢
<ofan> cfy: 我用的太频繁了，最后每次打开都要等7秒
<jiero> hqy66: 别把1亿人不当人。。。虽然你认识的不超过10万。
<cfy> ofan: 这个你说过了。。。。。
<hqy66> 国内呢？
<jiero> hqy66: 这里用电脑管国内国外？
<jiero> lol
<ofan> cfy: 你也买吧，我觉得就这使用量挺值了
<hqy66> 他们不是双系统么？
<cfy> ofan: 我几乎不开。。。
<ofan> cfy: ...你不写代码？
<jiero> ofan: cfy写好玩的代码。
<ofan> md快被c++模板搞死了
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • stardict的全文翻译怎么用不了啊 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396573 不知道有没有仁兄解答一下啊，切换到全文翻译下用google翻译反馈回来就是“没有找到”，其他几个也是，从么回事？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 skcar — 2012-12-30 18:26 
<cfy> jiero: bingo :D
<imtxc> ofan: dash 是啥,不是shell的一种么
<cfy> ofan: 要查文档的语言都应该打死
<ofan> cfy: 用lisp写个支持多参数的y combinator吧，让我瞧瞧
<cfy> ofan: 没空。。。
<ofan> cfy: 不写代码的才这么说
<hqy66> 只用mac os的人，要用windows程序的时候怎么办？
<imtxc> hqy66: 没有什么一定要windows程序的
<hqy66> emule
<cleamoon> ofan, 看王垠blog去.......
<cfy> ofan: 为啥要查我文档？
<jiero> hqy66: 。。。
<stardiviner> hqy66: 用Emacs模拟windows！！！
<ofan> imtxc: https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/dash-docs-snippets/id458034879?mt=12
<cfy> stardiviner: 碉堡了
<cfy> ofan: 为啥要查文档？
<ofan> cfy: 你这牛逼，连文档都不看就写代码？
<stardiviner> cfy: 当然啦
<cfy> ofan: 是啊，我一般就写写hello world,所以不用查。再说我看得dash里面也没有
<imtxc> ofan: 哦 mac里的啊
<ofan> cfy: 所以说嘛
<ofan> 不过里面竟然没boost的文档
<hqy66> 这么多directx游戏，mac os能玩吗？
<cfy> ofan: 删了
<cfy> ofan: 竟然没有boost,肯定删了
<jiero> hqy66: 。。。你。。。用东西就一定要有么。。。
<stardiviner> hqy66: 能啊，用虚拟机
<ofan> hqy66: 可以，有类似wine的工具
<hqy66> 虚拟机还不是装windows吗？
<imtxc> ofan: 看起来好高级 可惜linux没有
<ofan> cider用的很多
<ofan> GTA 4就是直接用cider跑
<hqy66> wine很多程序跑不起来
<ofan> hqy66: cider是商业版本，支持的多，稳定性也好
<stardiviner> hqy66: 很多程序都不值得你去用wine跑。。！！
<ofan> cfy: 我说dash里没
<hqy66> 那游戏呢？
<jiero> hqy66: 你才能玩几个游戏？
<hqy66> 需要游戏
<jiero> hqy66: 必须别人告诉你一个你必须能玩？
<jiero> 。。。
<gfrog> roylez: 基席
<jiero> unity的垃圾window swticher。。。
<jiero> 怎么关闭？
<stardiviner> hqy66: Mac 能装双系统windows么？可以的话，还是去装吧，这么要游戏的人应该装windows啊，买个mac真是傻了
<hqy66> 能装，但是是盗版的windows
<stardiviner> hqy66: 你只能在玩windows游戏和不玩之间作出选择
<jiero> hqy66: 。。。装mac的一般都买游戏，连2个游戏买不起？
<jiero> hqy66: 2个游戏的价格就够买个windows了
<ofan> jiero: 买不起
<hqy66> 有几个游戏啊？
<jiero> ofan: 大作不都 $80一个？
<jiero> hqy66: 大约 10000个吧。
<ofan> jiero: $59.9
<jiero> ofan: 哦 澳大利亚都是 $79.9
<jiero> ofan: 看美国最便宜吧
<hqy66> 那么用mac的人，能离开windows吗？
<inode_lf> (cons (cdr (ofan jiero freeflying)) (is a dog))
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> hqy66: 自己决定
<jiero> hqy66: 你要别人决定么。。。
<cfy> inode_lf: syntax error...
<stardiviner> hqy66: 那就让mac去支持windwos游戏啊，投诉苹果去，投诉他们产品这么垃圾
<hqy66> 我没有用mac
<stardiviner> hqy66: 要不就你自己去写软件
<inode_lf> cfy: why?
<hqy66> 写软件给mac os?
<ofan> inode_lf: 滚
<stardiviner> 我们这里又一个不是道理的道理，想做就凭自己去做。等别人的永远就别抱怨。别人对你没有责任。
<inode_lf> ofan: 那种表示法里表示没有你
<ofan> adam8157: 来个op
<jiero> adam8157 不在
<hqy66> 好吧，没有就没有。
<jiero> hqy66: 依赖太多——
<hqy66> windows8我一看就不喜欢
<mntcdrom> win8我看也不喜欢
<hqy66> 使用mac os肯定还是要用终端的，就是这一条得挡住多少新手
<ofan> http://www.cnblogs.com/hujian/archive/2012/02/17/2355207.html
<kk> ofan ⇪ ti: 【原】C++ 11完美转发 - 胡健 - 博客园
<ofan> 给那表格跪了
<imtxc> 完美转发
<cfy> ofan: gaoji
<cfy> inode_lf: (cons (cdr '(inode_lf inode_lf2 inode_lf3)) '(is a dog))
<cfy> (cons (cdr '(inode_lf inode_lf2 inode_lf3)) '(is a dog)) => ((inode_lf2 inode_lf3) is a dog)
<stardiviner> 狗狗与小猪的集成进化体
<ofan> cfy: 来用cl写个y combinator
<stardiviner> 实用类继承，然后创建一个新实例
<ofan> haskell貌似也只能写fixed point的，平衡了
<stardiviner> 实用-〉使用 
<cfy> ofan: 。。。。
<hqy66> 苹果的售后服务好么？
<abine1> 灰肠好
<hqy66> 怎么个好法？
<abine1> 好到你对它膜拜
<hqy66> 我知道维修费特贵
<abine1> 买得起苹果的人都是不差钱
<hqy66> 收费贵，叫服务好？
<abine1> 不贵的话，体现不出苹果用户的尊贵和优越性
<hceasy> 都是干爹或者爹不差钱的. 
<stardiviner> 服务和收费是没关系的好吧？
<abine1> 花钱要的就是那种感觉
<stardiviner> 哪里又相关性了？
<stardiviner> 中国一部分人买苹果纯粹是冲着品牌去的
<abine1> 不花钱，谁给你服务啊
<hqy66> 没有乔布斯，我不看好苹果了
<abine1> 人家要吃饭的
<stardiviner> hqy66: 那你能说说为什么么？
<stardiviner> hqy66: 我不觉得苹果和乔布斯有那么大的关系
<abine1> 乔布斯显然是苹果产品设计的灵魂
<stardiviner> 为什么说不出原因，却要这样说呢？
<abine1> 那些设计要经过他的审核
<hqy66> 没错，失去了灵魂
<hceasy> hceasy  这个名字做域名可以么 ?
<stardiviner> abine1: 哪些设计？外壳？界面？
<stardiviner> hqy66: 就会跟着别人的话说，真没意思
<abine1> 字体，用户界面
<hqy66> 我表示同意
<abine1> 外形设计
<hqy66> 就算他没说，我也是这样想的
<stardiviner> hqy66: 那是它审核，不是设计。。。
<abine1> 对啊
<abine1> 我就是说他审核
<hceasy> 好不容易见到点儿人了.   还在拌嘴..
<stardiviner> 如果一个妹子长得好看，咋没人夸她爹妈“设计”的好看？
<abine1> 不符合乔布斯的完美要求
<abine1> 是不能推出的
<stardiviner> 纯粹在那儿跟风。自己都不知道为什么
<hqy66> 我自有理由
<abine1> 哈
<stardiviner> “我自有理由”这句模糊不清的话，我很笨的
<abine1> 你吃太多的鸭蛋了么？
<abine1> LOL
<stardiviner> abine1: 忽略你，打架我喜欢1对1，钻进来的都不理会
<hqy66> 没必要说清楚
<stardiviner> hqy66: 没什么，我知识对你的那个表示怀疑而已
<ofan> stardiviner: 你就是蛋疼，不吵不舒服
<stardiviner> 通常崇拜者并不懂他们崇拜的人，只有相互的知音才彼此了解。
<abine1> 快元旦了
<abine1> 所以蛋疼一下是可以理解的
<ofan> 卡里还剩5刀...
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • Network manager不稳定 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396575 经常莫名奇妙就不管用了，具体表现是下拉菜单可以出来，但更进一步的操作都进行不了，比如更换另一个连接和编辑连接什么的。并且吧network manager杀死也不解决问题，只能重启。 统计信息: 发表于 由 dbcafe  …
<abine1> 够吃么
<abine1> ofan: 
<stardiviner> ofan: 我上这频道通常是无聊，这不说话我上来就没劲了。频道需要热闹
 * ofan 世界末日..
<abine1> 够吃个汉堡么/
<stardiviner> ofan: 况且我不是吵架，我是正当的问他为什么那么想的原因。
<hqy66> linux出了问题，求助无门
<ofan> hqy66: 啥问题
<hqy66> jpcsp运行不起来
<abine1>  ofan 快打电话给OBM
<stardiviner> "求租无门是多余的“没看见你问啊。
<hceasy> hceasy  当域名如何 ?>
<abine1> 不咋的
<hceasy> abine1:   推荐个 ?
<stardiviner> hceasy: 推荐： godlike.com
<abine1> 威猛勇士。中国
<hceasy> abine1: 想要类似  cooleasy.com 的.  
<abine1> 快点去注册吧
<abine1> 230一年
<hqy66> /jpcsp-linux-x86/lib/linux-x86/liblwjgl.so: libjawt.so: 无法打开共享对象文件: 没有那个文件或目录
<hceasy> stardiviner: 垃圾..
<hceasy> stardiviner: 发错了...
<hceasy> stardiviner: 我是说什么.中国的那个垃圾.
<hceasy> abine1: .cn .中国 无爱 .
<hqy66> jpcsp是java写的psp模拟器，发行版跑不起来
<ofan> hqy66: 编译安装？
<abine1> sexitman.com
<hqy66> 已经编译好了的
<abine1> 不是提示说缺少文件了吗？
<ofan> hqy66: 装在根目录下？
<stardiviner> hceasy: badabine1.com
<stardiviner> 哈哈
<abine1> no
<hqy66> 是的，那文件哪里找？
<hqy66> 家目录里
<abine1> 应该是iabine，con
<ofan> hqy66: /jpcsp-linux-x86/lib/linux-x86/liblwjgl.so 这是根目录下
<abine1> iabine.com
<hqy66> home那些我没复制
<abine1> 域名都不值钱了
<abine1> 因为泛滥了
<abine1> 因为有各种后缀名的顶级域名了
<hrzhu> 新的那些可以用來domain hack的域名都好貴
<abine1> 可以注册如a.b
<hqy66> 因为跑不起来，就不能用
<hceasy> abine1: 感觉还是注册个.com的吧..
<abine1> 注册了
<abine1> 我已经注册了两个
<abine1> 准备用来玩的
<abine1> 我已经卖掉一个树莓派了
<abine1> 500大洋
<hceasy> abine1: 你是在哪里注册的??
<abine1> 新网注册的
<hceasy> adamwen: .....    
<hqy66> cheese不能录像的问题怎么解决？
<abine1> 交3年的费用
<abine1> 有备案的
<abine1> 你可以注册一个
<hqy66> 好了，不吵了
<abine1> geek.pi
<hceasy> abine1:   备毛案 .   压根没打算跟cn挂上钩. 
<abine1> 这个域名值钱
<abine1> geek.pi
<abine1> 下班了
<abine1> 回去折腾树莓派系统了
<stardiviner> abine1: 你说道pi我倒是想起你来了，你就是昨天晚上那个人啊，哈哈
<abine1> stardiviner: 什么情况？
<stardiviner> abine1: 昨天啊，昨天，你忘了？你健忘啊
<abine1> 昨天？
<abine1> 太忙了
<hqy66> nexus7值得买吗？有谁用过？
<fennng> hqy66: 对农村老人来说不值得买.
<hqy66> 年青人呢？
<ofan> hqy66: 值得
<mntcdrom> 买什么
<hqy66> 听说升级到4.2后，充电时间变长？
<stardiviner> abine1: 昨天网上，在这个频道里
<stardiviner> 网上-〉晚上
 * imtxc 去吃饭
<abine1> 昨天聊了什么呢？
<abine1>  我都给忘记了
<stardiviner> abine1: pi啊
<abine1> 没有记录
<abine1> 嘿嘿
<abine1> 哦
<stardiviner> 真够健忘的
<abine1> 这几天在折腾树莓派
<abine1> 魂不守舍
<stardiviner> 伪装成功
<stardiviner> 又玩了一次
<stardiviner> abine1: 你知道么？我玩心理学的，
<hqy66> 我看nexus7的时候,因为旁边摆着三星的平板，感觉三星屏幕够大
<abine1> 心理学？
<hqy66> nexus7好小
<abine1> 没听说过神马心理学
<abine1> 不懂
<stardiviner> abine1: 那就好，我喜欢对不懂的人说话
<abine1> 为什么啊？
<abine1> ？？
<stardiviner> abine1: 因为他会发现我用心理学的方法测试他啊
<hqy66> 还是用过nexus7的人来讨论一下！
<abine1> 对不懂的人说+=对牛弹琴
<abine1> LOL
<stardiviner> hqy66: 你这么想知道就去#android 频道问吧
<stardiviner> abine1: 对不懂的人说，那他就不会发觉
<hqy66> 那不是英文的吗？
<abine1> hqy66: 比较少人用这个了
<stardiviner> 卖了还帮我数钱
<imtxc> hqy66: 加个 nexus7 群
<abine1> gebjgd好像有买这个在用吧??
<abine1> 但是他现在去度假了
<hqy66> 为了这个跑去加群，太麻烦
<abine1> 好像去荷兰
<stardiviner> hqy66: 要问就不要怕麻烦
<stardiviner> 做还要脱衣服爱
<abine1> 卖树莓派啦
<jusss> 一进来就看到这么激情的话题，哇咔咔
<abine1> 500大洋
<abine1> 谁要？
<jusss> abine1: 你坑
<abine1> 已经卖掉一个了
<abine1> 不坑
<abine1> 带有外壳的
<abine1> 电源
<abine1> 电源线
<hqy66> 有谁买文曲星电子辞典的？
<abine1> SD卡
<abine1> SD卡已经刷好系统了
<hceasy> 我有. 5000大洋卖你了. 
<hceasy> 明天赶紧来提货  要不按地址砍你去.
<hqy66> 我也有
<stardiviner> 我也有！
<abine1> 该出手就出手
<stardiviner> 该出卖就出卖
<abine1> hceasy: 带刀了吗？
<abine1> 美刀
<hqy66> 我不是要买，我是要邀请人来开发gvmaker
<abine1> GVMAKER是？？？
<hceasy> abine1: https://plus.google.com/u/0/103870597300857553544/posts/b9V9SwJGkWY  砍人何须自己动手
<abine1> 游戏？
<hqy66> 手头上文曲星没应用
<stardiviner> 话说文曲星那是啥系统啊？
<hqy66> 编程语言
<hqy66> 不清楚，是嵌入式的？
<abine1> hceasy: 你过来吧
<stardiviner> hqy66: 那你这句“我不是要买，我是要邀请人来开发gvmake”就有语病了啊
<hceasy> abine1:   说地址.  我这就给你买拉杆箱去. 
<hqy66> 那该怎么说？
<abine1> 嗯
<stardiviner> 邀请人用gvmake来开发
<abine1> 要发顺风 
<hqy66> 对
<stardiviner> 我想被送妹子
<hqy66> 就是用gvmaker开发应用
<abine1> ？
<abine1> 不用这个开发行不行啊？
<abine1> 干嘛一定要用这个开发？
<abine1> 你要说出个理由
<hqy66> 有文曲星么？有的话可以试试
<abine1> 用这个开发有什么优点？
<abine1> 文曲星谁还买这个啊？
<hqy66> 没有，就是文曲星只支持这个语言
<abine1> 那个在新华书店很热销
<abine1> 还有外语复读机 
<hqy66> 我知道很少人买，但是买了的人就可以试试
<abine1> 我以前买了一个万信的复读机
<abine1> 质量非常好
<abine1> 后来买的其他牌子都是垃圾
<abine1> 都没原来买的万信质量好
<hqy66> 我手头上面有文曲星e638,谁有exxx系列的可以尝试开发
<abine1> 嗯
<abine1> 留着当古董收藏好了
<abine1> 你那个文曲星能上网么？
<abine1> 只能当词典用吧？
<hqy66> 不能
<hqy66> 黑白屏，上什么网
<abine1> 那还开发神马应用/
<hqy66> 以前文曲星里面有个basic编译器，好多游戏啊！简直就是个另类掌机。
<abine1> EN 
<mntcdrom> 文曲星要多少钱呀
<hqy66> 后来，basic被移除，开发门槛变高了，没有游戏了
<behind> 有人吗
<kk> behind, 点点点.  ㍬ 
<behind> 我这里用PLAYONLINUX运行不了魔兽
<abine1> 没有人
<behind> 浩方平台就能运行
<hqy66> 现在文曲星再便宜也没人要了
<abine1> 应该用那个sterm吧
<behind> 有人装过吗
<abine1> 那是肯定的了
<behind> 那个要收费用的
<kk> behind, 点点点.  ㍬ 
<abine1> 免费的吧
<abine1> 走了
<behind> 有魔兽免费的？
<behind> 没有我早就看过了
<abine1> 我说的是那个sterm平台
<abine1> 不是说魔兽
<behind> 是啊，但里面是要收费啊
<behind> 看来没人用过PLAYONLINUX
<abine1>  哦
<abine1> 很少人用这个linux来玩游戏的
<abine1> 因为驱动的问题
<hqy66> 不聊了
<abine1> Linux系统下的显卡硬件驱动跟不上
<abine1> 因为厂商不愿开源
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 简单设置，高效美化libreoffice的公式。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396581 如果你使用过，就会知道libreoffice的公式显示效果非常的一般。 今天偶然发现，改变字体，math的效果立马变个样。 两点：1.安装字体　　Calibri　　2.设置如图即可 统计信息 …
<behind> 有人用吗
<kk> behind, 点点点.  ㍬ 
<onlylove> 文曲星？6502的CPU
<onlylove> 要什么系统啊
<imtxc> 现在的文曲星啥的都很高级了
<imtxc> 我那时候拿这个步步高 黑白屏幕, 那游戏叫个爽啊  附魔记 仙剑
<imtxc> 下载个游戏还得串口.
<onlylove> 我印象里面的文曲星就是6502
<onlylove> 我记得红白机貌似也是6502的
<onlylove> 还是哪个家用主机来着
<onlylove> 记不住了
<kk> 新 窗口管理器 • wicd开机怎么后台运行 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396584 在.profile里加入了wicd-client & 但是开机总是弹出wicd的图形界面 怎么让它只在托盘里联网啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 nonigh — 2012-12-30 20:51 
<inode_lf> ofan: cfy是王垠？？
<imtxc> ............
<jyfl987> inode_lf: 是的 这不他又失业了
<jyfl987> 我当初是靠文曲星走上编程之路的
<imtxc> microcai: .
<onlylove> 啥？cfy是谁？
<onlylove> 你们怎么挖出来的
<inode_lf> jyfl987: 求证求真像
<inode_lf> diy-cn里没人啊，看来中国人只会手银，不会diy
<imtxc> 都把蹭饭鸭挖出来了.
<inode_lf> imtxc: 南京好像有酱板鸭
<inode_lf> jyfl987: 他之前做神马工作？
<inode_lf> 没有活人了
<onlylove> 活人应该有的，但是都在挂机
<kk> 新 编译或打包 • 由QT4源码创建DEB安装包 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396587 原文：由QT程序创建DEB包 统计信息: 发表于 由 ubuntu-mm — 2012-12-30 21:40 
 * microcai cfy 怎么可能是王垠
<inode_lf> microcai: 那谁是王垠？
<imtxc> microcai: 微菜兄,你是不是有cjk的tex模板?
<microcai> inode_lf: 那人不会来这里的
<microcai> imtxc: yepp
<imtxc> inode_lf: 他不在这里
<imtxc> microcai: 不在你github上么
<microcai> 那个木空一切的家伙怎么会来这里扯蛋 
<inode_lf> microcai: 那前面有人说去看王垠blog，cfy说看我blog干吗
<SandyLaw> 换用arch吧 更新的软件
<maplebeats> thunderbird有什么插件可以折叠回复么
<imtxc> maplebeats: 有.
<maplebeats> 哪个插件
<imtxc> maplebeats: 具体名字忘了 可以跟gamil那样折叠.
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 求教：如何徹底移除sudo下殘留的gcin？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396588 在下的系統是Ubuntu 12.04。 一開始安裝了gcin輸入法，並設為系統預設輸入法。 後來欲改回ibus，於是設定系統預設輸入法為ibus。 目前的情況是： 通常時候ibus用得很正常，終端下 sudo - …
<maplebeats> imtxc: 求名字啊。。我纠结上了
<microcai> inode_lf: 王银装逼一流。不过他是真牛逼，呵呵
<inode_lf> microcai: 看了他blog,我才开始看schemer
<microcai> inode_lf: 他是偏执狂
<microcai> inode_lf: 不用太较真
<ofan> microcai: 学历比较牛逼
<onlylove> 看函数式看着头大
<inode_lf> microcai: 几年看不记得在哪看的，说二十一世纪是只有偏执狂才能生存的世纪
<inode_lf> microcai: 看看如今的网络就知道了，想上个国外的网站真难
<imtxc> microcai: 求分享模板.... 中文好纠结...
<ofan> inode_lf: 李彦宏说的
<inode_lf> ofan: 操，百度老总说的
<ofan> inode_lf: 你以为是谁
<imtxc> xelatex 和 cjk 都好复杂
<inode_lf> imtxc: cjktty
<inode_lf> ofan: 我以为这名言是我说的
<imtxc> inode_lf: 不用tty
<ofan> inode_lf: 这叫名言？
<ofan> inode_lf: 不要搞笑
<inode_lf> ofan: 我这么个老百姓都知道了，不叫名言？
<ofan> inode_lf: 老百姓都知道就叫名言？
<inode_lf> ofan: 名言，有名的言论
<imtxc> inode_lf: 你说的是名人的言论吧.
<ofan> inode_lf: 有什么名，你的名？
<inode_lf> ofan: 就像盖中盖高钙名似的，也叫名言
<maplebeats1> roylez:dooloo坏了
<roylez_> maplebeats1: ?....
<roylez_> maplebeats1: 可以连啊
<maplebeats1> roylez:我查看＠me 的时候，server error了
<roylez_> maplebeats1: 刷新看看呢？
<maplebeats1> roylez:刷了好多次了
<imtxc> microcai: 貌似很多地方转载你的那篇 ttycjk嘛, 都付稿酬了么?
<microcai> imtxc: 没有
<microcai> imtxc: 恶意转载 
<microcai> imtxc: 而且 IBM 也没给我付稿费 
<imtxc> ....不会吧，。。。那就说不过去了
<jyfl987> microcai: 额 那你还要饭
<jyfl987> microcai: 快快加入作协跟ibm要稿费
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 我沒有轉載你的文章，但是呢， 我分享別人的轉載
<maplebeats> roylez:这bug怎么报啊
<roylez_> maplebeats: dooloo开发有个版
<roylez_> maplebeats: 等下
<roylez_> maplebeats: 我好像已经fix了
<jyfl987> roylez_: 用ruby不会有好下场的
<roylez_> maplebeats: 刷刷看？
<roylez_> jyfl987: .
<maplebeats> roylez:骗子
<roylez_> maplebeats: 再刷
<imtxc> lol
<roylez_> jyfl987: +1
<maplebeats> roylez:上不去了
<maplebeats> roylez:难道你用了重启大法？
<roylez_> maplebeats: push了之后要重启服务器的
<maplebeats> roylez:真好了...
<roylez_> jyfl987: 用ruby的人品好
<maplebeats> roylez_: 何以见得
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 转载不给我稿费，操蛋
<roylez_> maplebeats: 你看看我这效率
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 这些人啊
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 算了，我自己都看盗版 pdf 过，我活该
<jyfl987> roylez_: 好人不长命 恶棍活千年
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 。。 額，， 
<maplebeats> roylez_: ......
<jyfl987> microcai: 不错 这句很好 我要引用到微薄去
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 話說你的文章在 騰訊微薄 被人轉載 到 linuxsir/diy  還是 csdn 忘記了
<maplebeats> microcai: 然后被喷了:)
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: ?! TX 微薄
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 騰訊微薄 那個 是 分享的
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 嗯
<microcai> maplebeats: 要是有人喷还好，起码有人看懂了
 * jyfl987 44 steam for linux
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 我給了個 評論 ，就是 菜菜子 厲害。。
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 啊喂，不要随便娘化我
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 額，我早就 評論了。。 
<behind> 唉
<behind> STEAM要付费才能玩里面的游戏
<imtxc> 菜菜子
<behind> 没意思
<onlylove> 菜菜子……
<behind> ??
<black_angel> 在看 Live.Free.Or.Die.Hard.4，那警车质量真 TM 牛
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 都给你乱传播的！
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ .. 額， 我只是評論那個分享，， 
<behind> 你们都用不用QQ的？
<onlylove> 用QQ做什么，那么难用，实在要用就web
<CyrusYzGTt> behind§ 玩遊戲的時候用，， 或者當登陸其他網站的賬號用
<black_angel> yep. onlylove is right.
<CyrusYzGTt> onlylove§ 用 webqq
<onlylove> CyrusYzGTt: 我说的就是非用不可的时候用web
<behind> wineqQ你们不用？、
<CyrusYzGTt> onlylove§ 好吧，現在 QQ上 webqq掛着，但是，QQ上沒有人聊天。。 
<fairywell28> 极端分子。
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ 鈴音～
<onlylove> CyrusYzGTt: 你这不属于非用不可的情况，我说的是有人非要用QQ和你聊天的情况
<CyrusYzGTt> onlylove§ .. 好吧，， 其實感覺很無聊。。 順便讓監控我的人輕鬆點，就掛上QQ
<maplebeats> CyrusYzGTt: qq约炮机率比irc高
<jyfl987> 我是准备买个正版玩玩
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • Geany在文件最后有一个“sub”黑色标记，导致C语言编译失败，为什么？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=396590 如上图所示，在编辑一个Windows下面的C源代码文件时，遇到了这个情况，在geany里面找不到有关的选项。 google了一下，没有，请教各位高手^-^ 统计信息: 发表于 …
<behind> 买什么正版
<jyfl987> maplebeats: irc可以约到小雏菊
<jyfl987> behind: steam的
<CyrusYzGTt> maplebeats§ 。。 額，， 沒有試過。。 QQ基本都是我登陸其他網站的賬號
<jyfl987> 那个portal2感觉不错
<behind> 我已经买了
<jyfl987> 额 多少钱来着
<behind> 几美元
<jyfl987> 那还行阿 又不贵
<jyfl987> 关键只是付费渠道而已
<behind> 是啊
<behind> 免费的话更好
<CyrusYzGTt> 估計 不是 3.99$ 就是 0.99$ 19.9$
<fairywell28> 准备入手ps3
<jyfl987> 用信用卡付费我老怕被人盗到号
<behind> PS3？
<maplebeats> fairywell28: 壕
<jyfl987> 免费你让作者吃什么
<behind> 呵呵
<jyfl987> 好歹要收点 意思意思
<jyfl987> 做人不能太黑了
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 通過 paypay 付費安全不？
<behind> 还可以
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 没4过 我准备44用我的mc卡
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 那就  $0.01 
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ .. 萬事達？？ 
<jyfl987> 对了 我有paypal
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: en
<jyfl987> 我买的linode就是用那个的
<ofan> jyfl987: 都出了一年多了
<jyfl987> ofan: ?
<ofan> jyfl987: portal2
<ofan> jyfl987: 我最爱游戏之一
<jyfl987> ofan: 我是在同事机器上看到的 
<jyfl987> 阿 我paypal上还有70多刀
<ofan> jyfl987: 推荐
<ofan> jyfl987: 下破解
<ofan> jyfl987: 我卡里还有5刀
 * ofan 彻底穷了
<jyfl987> ofan: 我决定做个堂堂正正的游戏玩家 不学坏
<jyfl987> ofan: 你是没做程序员 不能体谅别人
<ofan> jyfl987: 怎么不做
<jyfl987> ofan: 不是职业的 你那是打黑工 平时黑惯了 
<ofan> jyfl987: 毛
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 估計你7天後就放棄了。。 
<ofan> jyfl987: 正规收入
<hceasy> 都在谈论什么呢？
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 不会 都是几块钱的 我还是消费得起的 哥已经不是穷学生了
<jyfl987> ofan: 你本质比较坏 
<ofan> jyfl987: 擦
<ofan> jyfl987: 那叫邪恶
<jyfl987> ofan: 干过黑网警 为虎作伥， 我要向美帝揭露你的黑历史
<ofan> jyfl987: 欢迎啊
<hceasy> ofan: 话题？？？谁是五毛！？？
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 可是那是 刀幣 。。  
<ofan> jyfl987: 正好申请个避难啥的
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 还成 10刀也不过60 现在超市里东北大米5公斤都要上百人民币了
<hceasy> 刚来的不明情况
<jyfl987> ofan: 我是这么想的 每一个枫叶卡都是同胞的鲜血染红的阿
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 好吧， 那我圍觀，，
<hceasy> jyfl987: 谈论什么呢？？
<ofan> jyfl987: 你可以直接投米国的公司
<jyfl987> ofan: 投米国公司干嘛
<hceasy> 嚓 我要刷屏了！！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 你太可惡了， 竟然要揭露 ofan 這位 jc叔叔
<ofan> jyfl987: 你不是向往肉身翻墙么
<jyfl987> ofan: 英文不行
<behind> 刚玩完回来
<ofan> jyfl987: 天天跟我说这个
<jyfl987> ofan: 至少我不撒谎忽悠你
<ofan> jyfl987: 那不是问题，面试会找中国人给你免
<hceasy> ！……………………
<jyfl987> ofan: 关键是工作阿 如果只要交付代码倒是无所谓
<hceasy> 貌似好好玩儿的话题 
<hceasy> 谁给说下？？？？
<ofan> jyfl987: 工作咋了
<hceasy> ！时间
<ofan> jyfl987: 有技术其他都不是问题
<behind> 对
<jyfl987> ofan: 跟同事交流这些 还有去美帝上班 生活也是个问题 如果可以远程办公就好了 老板也高兴 我也高兴
<jyfl987> ofan: 好吧 我技术上也没什么实力
<ofan> jyfl987: 你想的太美了吧
<ofan> jyfl987: 每次谈正经的就yy
<jyfl987> ofan: 这很正常把 我远程办公 老板开销很小阿 何况国内确实有这种人阿
<hceasy> ！！！！！！！
<hceasy> ！！！！！！！！
<hceasy> ！！！！！！！！
<hceasy> ！！！！！！！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> hceasy§ 現在時間距離末日還有 。。 自己去計算一下。算算距離農曆12月21日還有多少天。。 記住這是玩笑，不要當真
<ofan> jyfl987: 也有那种，在freelancer找吧，很多的
<hceasy> ！！！！！！
<hceasy> ！！！！！！
<hceasy> ！！！！！！
<ofan> jyfl987: 签约的，开会用skype
<jyfl987> ofan: 我想找个稳定的  我有个朋友 以前在一个美帝的公司混 是反垃圾邮件的 人家正好要利用时差问题保证全球24小时有人在线
<ofan> jyfl987: 你要求太高端
<jyfl987> ofan: 我要求不高吧  是我没实力  额
<hceasy> kk: 去死吧
<ofan> 抽只烟，睡觉去
<hceasy> kk: 你也不理我
<hceasy> kk: 时间？？？
<jyfl987> 额 连不上steam的服务器
<kk> hceasy, 是。  ㍮ 
<hceasy> kk: 去死去死！！！
<hceasy> kk: 会说话么
<CyrusYzGTt> hceasy§ 我客串一下機器bot吧，， 
<hceasy> CyrusYzGTt: 你是智能的！？
<CyrusYzGTt> hceasy§ ,,我是 人腦能。。 ，， 
<CyrusYzGTt> hceasy§ 還有打字需要時間，， 不然我就不客串bot了
<hceasy> CyrusYzGTt: 脚本判断也要时间
<hceasy> CyrusYzGTt: 网络延迟也要时间
<hceasy> CyrusYzGTt: 怎么证明你不是机器人？
<CyrusYzGTt> hceasy§ .. 好吧，，你淫了。。     不鳥你，，  ，。。
<hceasy> CyrusYzGTt: ……… 还真是人
<CyrusYzGTt> hceasy§ 都說了 人腦能， 
<hceasy> CyrusYzGTt: 以前刚来的时候 有被人养的机器人忽悠过
<CyrusYzGTt> hceasy§ 天氣冷了，基本不想打字，， 
<leaveboy> 呵呵呵
<hceasy> CyrusYzGTt: 我在被窝码手机 无压力
<CyrusYzGTt> hceasy§ 哈哈。我知道，估計是當時 大小眼的後代繁盛的時候
<leaveboy> hceasy: 唉！太伤眼睛
<CyrusYzGTt> hceasy§ 鄙視，， 
<hceasy> CyrusYzGTt: 恩恩 后来它们消失了
<jyfl987> ofan: 我看 freelancer上大多数活都不如我一天上班钱多 额
<CyrusYzGTt> hceasy§ 都被 ee 和  哈皮 給 壓迫了
<ofan> jyfl987: 那您确实高端，直接投google吧
<hceasy> leaveboy: 列表里找不到你的名字…
<jyfl987> ofan: 关键是他们做的那些我感觉我可能还做不出来
<jyfl987> ofan: 细分工毁了哥阿
<leaveboy> hceasy: 请刷新
<ofan> jyfl987: ………
<CyrusYzGTt> 去睡覺了，，太冷了
<ofan> jyfl987: 说您谦虚呢，还是高端呢
<hceasy> 有谁玩儿vps
<jyfl987> ofan: 确实如此 要不就是我不如那帮印度人厚脸皮 
<ofan> jyfl987: 也可以说中国人太腼腆
<jyfl987> ofan: 也许是国外的客户不如国内的扯淡
<jyfl987> ofan: 我记得国内的客户 额 太烦人了
<hceasy> leaveboy: 好了 有了
<leaveboy> 恩
<jyfl987> ofan: 不如你出面找老外接活 找国人做好了
<leaveboy> set ctcp_version_reply :)
<ofan> jyfl987: 想得真美
<jyfl987> ofan: 你要知道 其实最赚钱的是 中介网站这种角色阿
<behind> 好像最近没有什么新闻是关于LINUX的
<leaveboy> linutoy上不是有吗
<ofan> 又是说完就跑
<black_angel> ofan: 哈哈，so fanny.
<leaveboy> ofan: 呵呵！正常
<ofan> black_angel: 妹的，想接句话都不行
<black_angel> ofan: 管他呢
<black_angel> ofan: 虎胆龙威 4 挺有意思
<ofan> black_angel: 老演员了
<ofan> 木的意思
<black_angel> ofan: ^^
<leaveboy> 云图其实蛮好看
<jyfl987> ofan: 又浏览了一个别的 黑人好多 一个荷兰的团队 说要在GAE上开发 要持续12个月 最高才给5000刀
<jusss> ofan: 兄，跨网的arpspoof有可行性不
<ofan> jusss: no
<jyfl987> 还不如我刚来帝都赚得多
<ofan> jyfl987: 那确实太少了
<jyfl987> ofan: 一般什么样的合适？
<jusss> ofan: 那那场国外的牛人都是咋搞不是一个网络的人的
<ofan> jyfl987: 我没接过，米国同学有接的，不过反映也是，钱少，比较累
<ofan> jyfl987: 但也碰运气，有的人会给很多
<jyfl987> ofan: 你不是说你接过么
<jyfl987> ofan: 我感觉这些接活的人还不如去找个工作 额
<ofan> jyfl987: 没，我做的别的，暑假实习
<ofan> jyfl987: piggybox 貌似是freelancer
<jyfl987> ofan: 好像混这行的 不是百万富翁 就是乞丐 额
<jyfl987> 我还是下线看书去
<black_angel> 看完了，反正第几次看这片子了，忘了
<cleamoon> 问一下，python里，lambda和直接定义函数有什么区别吗？
<cfy> cleamoon: js里好像没啥区别。。。
<cleamoon> cfy, 我感觉python里好像也没区别呀......
<black_angel> 实在受不了 ubuntu 12.04 里的慢速度了
<cfy> cleamoon: 然后呢？
<black_angel> 默认的桌面系统怎这么卡呀
<ofan> cleamoon: lambda只能单行
<cleamoon> cfy, 不知道.....
<cfy> cleamoon: 干嘛问这个问题？
<cleamoon> ofan, 就是短小的函数吧？
<cfy> ofan: 怎么感觉我在的时候你都在？
<cfy> ofan: 你到底哪个时区的。。。
<cleamoon> cfy, 不很理解lambda...看很多语言都支持lambda，以为是什么很高级的东西......
<black_angel> elisp 里面也支持 lambda 一直不知道是什么东东来的
<cfy> cleamoon: 不就是匿名函数么。。。
<cleamoon> 一般python用的多的gui是wxpython吧？
<tombu> utc +8 路过
<cfy> black_angel: 创建匿名函数嘛。。。
<ofan> cfy: 通宵了
<black_angel> cfy: oh
<cleamoon> cfy, 有什么意义呢？
<cfy> ofan: @_@
<ofan> cleamoon: 只能单行
<ofan> 倒不一定很短
<ofan> cleamoon: 而且lambda性能不好
<tombu> black_angel:unity不卡才怪
<black_angel> 每次查都告诉我是，希腊字母的第11个字
<cfy> ofan: js的lambda性能咋样，应该是一样吧
<black_angel> tombu: unity? what's that?
<ofan> cfy: 一样
<black_angel> tombu: 我看到是 compiz
<cfy> cleamoon: 有了lambda可以干很多事情。至少很多时候可以不用加上个累赘的名字了
<cleamoon> ofan, 那干什么还用lambda......
<ofan> cfy: 因为非匿名的跟匿名的一样
<cfy> cleamoon: 比如c的指针函数，必须先定义个有名字的才能传进去
<cfy> ofan: 嗯，我也这么觉得。
<cleamoon> cfy, 就是略微省略点吧
<ofan> cleamoon: 因为没必要单独写
<cfy> function (){aueouu}
<ofan> cfy: js才是代码和数据等价
<tombu> black_angel: ubuntu基于gnome-shell开发的unity shell，使用compiz，我这里一贯卡，gnome-shell快很多
<cfy> ofan: 你想说和什么比？
<black_angel> tombu: 实在受不了，只好勉强着使用 fvwm 了
<ofan> cfy: 和其他的比
<black_angel> 这样桌面才快多了，系统资源也少多了
<cfy> cleamoon: 看上去少写了一点，其实差很多。
<cfy> cleamoon: 哦，比如C
<tombu> black_angel:不是gnome-shell是gnome，感觉gnome-session-fallback最快，还有xfce
<cfy> cleamoon: 记得函数中不能定义函数。。。
<cfy> cleamoon: 那就做不到一个函数返回一个特定功能的函数。
<black_angel> tombu: 还是懒一点算了，一个配置长久使用
<tombu> black_angel:手机打字有点慢，见笑了
<ofan> cleamoon: lambda还是主要用在FP语言里
<cfy> cleamoon: 虽然你可以写的很urgly,或者写个js编译器/解释器 来做到这点
<cfy> cleamoon: 但是差多了。。。。。
<black_angel> tombu: 俺没有可以上 irc 的手机，:-(
<cfy> cleamoon: 很多编程思想啥的 你可以问问 ofan 
<cfy> cleamoon: 他科班出生
<cleamoon> cfy, 用类写就好了...再说C不支持lambda......
<ofan> 我不懂思想，只会吗代码
<cfy> cleamoon: 咱只会一般用用。讲不了大道理
<cfy> ofan: @_@
<cfy> cleamoon: 你先说啥语言。。。。。。c++
<cleamoon> cfy, python
<leaveboy> 困了，休息了 各位
<cfy> cleamoon: 有时候返回特定功能的函数很方便
<tombu> black_angel:gnome-session-fallback是个包，装上就能用，还有xfce的xubuntu-desktop，lxde的lubuntu-desktop，都是免配置即用，openbox + tint2 + xdg-menu也很好用
<ofan> cleamoon: c的其实不叫函数，叫过程
<cleamoon> ofan, 我觉得FP语言中似乎只有lambda....
<tombu> black_angel:我是lenovo a789，入门安卓
<cleamoon> ofan, 有区别吗？
<ofan> cleamoon: 这么说也没错，函数名只是符号
<black_angel> tombu: android 上的软件还真多，够强
<cfy> cleamoon: 比如C吧
<cfy> cleamoon: qsort需要个排序函数。这样qsort就比较通用。
<jusss> black_angel: fvwm，你用？
<black_angel> jusss: yes.
<jusss> black_angel: 几个desk和page？
<tombu> black_angel:其实还有可以连接微博人人私信系统的xmpp客户端，而且都不止一个
<cfy> cleamoon: 同理，干某个事情的时候，可以有一堆通用函数，然后你只要给定一些 特殊的函数就能干事了。
<black_angel> jusss: 我是入门级新手
<cfy> cleamoon: 好像函数的变量，但是函数能干的更多。
<cleamoon> cfy, lambda就等于是在函数里定义函数用的？
<cleamoon> ofan, 过程和函数没区别吧....
<cfy> cleamoon: 有了lambda,你甚至可以通过调用某个通用函数来返回一个特殊函数，在当做变量给另外一个通用函数
<black_angel> jusss: desktop 和 pager 的概念不清呀，:D
<cfy> cleamoon: 可以这么做
<jusss> black_angel: 是长按选中操作吗？从ubuntu的源里下的？
<cfy> cleamoon: 就可以相当抽象了，awesome了
<tombu> black_angel:我没多少时间折腾wm，高中生压力大，时间紧，系统一般只用lts，因为没时间更新重装
<ofan> cleamoon: 数学上有区别
<ofan> 过程都是action
<black_angel> tombu: 你比我牛多了，高中已经开始接触 Linux 了
<ofan> 函数是mapping
<cleamoon> cfy, 怎么都感觉除了很少的情况，lambda在过程类语言中就是装逼用的......
<black_angel> jusss: 长按？选中？
<ofan> cleamoon: 你要用haskell就不觉得装逼了，不用才装逼
<cleamoon> ofan, 什么区别？
<black_angel> jusss: 是从源里下载的，sudo apt-get install fvwm2
<cfy> cleamoon: 那其实汇编也能搞定啊
<cleamoon> ofan, 那是...haskell是FP...
<cfy> cleamoon: 是很少有人在C中这么用吧
<black_angel> jusss: 原来是 sudo apt-get install fvwm
<cfy> cleamoon: 不过像js这种不是看你喜好么。
<ofan> cleamoon: 函数有domain,codomain,action只是改变某些状态
<cfy> cleamoon: 看到了吧
<jusss> black_angel: 源里的是fvwm2？
 * cfy 学术ofan
<cfy> :D
<cfy> eexpress: ....
<black_angel> jusss: yep.
<ofan> 话说学haskell才真正直到什么是函数
<jusss> black_angel: 我的不知为啥是1....
<cfy> ofan: 真的么？
<cfy> ofan: 你老骗我
<black_angel> jusss: 除非你特意安装 sudo apt-get install fvwm1
<ofan> cfy: 真的
<cfy> ofan: 真的真的么。。。
<cleamoon> cfy, 哦
<cfy> ofan: 我要去问问 \rs 
<ofan> cfy: 可以让你对计算有种颠覆性的认识
<cfy> \rs: <ofan> 话说学haskell才真正直到什么是函数
<jusss> eexpress: 出来， black_angel 从源里下的fvwm是2，我自带的竟然是1....
<black_angel> jusss: 我用的是 Fvwm 2.5.30
<cfy> \rs: 看上去 ofan 说得很认真啊，你怎么看？
<tombu> black_angel:fvwm问这里面的eexpress吧
<ofan> cfy: 我现在为了学haskell都开始看抽象代数了
<cfy> ofan: 有机会学学看。。
<cfy> ofan: ....
<tombu> black_angel:我们在u
<cleamoon> ofan, 按这么算，我倒不知道有什么语言的函数是函数了...
<jusss> black_angel: 我没安装fvwm，然后在session里神奇的发现了它
<black_angel> jusss: 默认已经帮你装上了？
<ofan> cleamoon: 因为大部分语言都是面向计算机的，计算机又比较底层
<tombu> black_angel:没打完，u坛里面尊称eexpress为神
<jusss> black_angel: 嗯
<black_angel> tombu: 太棒了
<maplebeats> tombu: 你确定是尊称？
<cfy> maplebeats: .....
<black_angel> tombu: 我知道呀，我经常逗他玩
 * cfy ......
<jusss> black_angel: 我从来不记得安装过fvwm1，因为那时我连啥是wm都不知道，当然不会装fvwm1
<cleamoon> ofan, 什么语言不是面向计算机的？
<tombu> maplebeats:不是吗？反正还要加:em70
<maplebeats> cleamoon: 汉语
<cfy> maplebeats: .....
<ofan> cleamoon: 数学语言
<cleamoon> maplebeats, ......
<jusss> maplebeats: 饭团
<maplebeats> jusss: 啥
<cleamoon> ofan, 数学语言不能直接用来编程吧...
<black_angel> jusss: 要不装 fvwm2，因为官方文档里有这么一句话：Since version 1.x has been replaced by version 2.x a long time ago.
<jusss> maplebeats: 求dnf神器
<maplebeats> jusss: 滚......
<cfy> maplebeats: jusss: dnf?!
<ofan> cleamoon: haskell就比较接近数学语言，或者叫逻辑
<maplebeats> jusss: 你把dnf卸载了，我就给你
<cfy> ofan: 那lisp到底是什么东西？
<cleamoon> ofan, 这个听说过。那haskell的lambda可以算函数吗？
<jusss> maplebeats: 你妹，你白在扣扣呆着了，给搞服务的人说声给我的号一件神器吗
<ofan> cfy: lisp是个原型，开天辟地的那种
<cfy> ofan: 那cl呢
<tombu> cfy:lisp programming language, a base
<ofan> cfy: 现代语言理论都是从lisp起的
<ofan> 但lisp太古老了
<maplebeats> jusss: 我哪在扣扣呆了，我在家里呆
<tombu> cfy: cl is a standard
<black_angel> jusss: fvwm1 已经很老了
<jusss> black_angel: o
<cfy> tombu: 我知道cl是一个标准化的lisp方言
<ofan> cleamoon: haskell里只有函数
<cfy> tombu: 我想知道cl在当代语言中的位置
<ofan> cleamoon: 所有变量都是常函数
<cfy> ofan: gaoji....
<black_angel> 全是夜猫子，睡觉去
<tombu> cfy:这个不清楚，不过cl相当古老了
<cfy> ofan: 什么时候haskell能拯救世界。。。。
<jusss> maplebeats: 那你给在扣扣里呆着的人给我dnf里的斗神一件lv70史诗武器吧
<cfy> jusss: .....
<ofan> cfy: we will see
<cfy> ofan: 说中文
<cleamoon> ofan, 哦...回头学学haskell...看看怎么好玩...
<tombu> 算了，我看csi去了，irc就只挂着了。。。
<ofan> haskell很多库还都是experimental,但发展确实迅猛
<cleamoon> ofan, haskell可以做通用语言吗？
<ofan> cfy: 走着瞧
<cfy> tombu: 199*年的
<ofan> cleamoon: 可以
<cfy> ofan: 有多萌？
<ofan> cleamoon: 但haskell是比较难
<tombu> cfy:和我比呢？我1996的
<jusss> 求史诗武器呀
<cfy> tombu: 你1996的？
<cfy> ofan: ....
<ofan> 基本理解每一个概念就丢得读几篇paper
<tombu> cfy:是的
<cfy> ofan: 什么时候把js秒掉？
<cleamoon> ofan, 比c++难？
<cfy> tombu: 哇塞，
<ofan> cfy: 秒js还不容易，js内存占用很大
<cfy> tombu: 放寒假了么？
<cleamoon> ofan, 你是说做通用语言比较难？
<cfy> ofan: haskell启动多大？js只有几MB啊
<ofan> cleamoon: 不是，里面概念比较难，c++概念不难，是复杂
<tombu> cfy:木有，这只是元旦假期
<cfy> ofan: 你先在浏览器上能跑js,然后在妙掉node再说
<cfy> ofan: ++
<cfy> ofan: 你先在浏览器上能跑haskell,然后在妙掉node再说
<ofan> cfy: v8占用内存很大
<cfy> ofan: so what?
<cleamoon> ofan, 哦，感念难，听起来不错。我去受打击一下~
<maplebeats> v8吃的就是内存
<ofan> cfy: js也不错，但跟haskell不是一个层次
<cfy> cleamoon: 其实我觉得最神奇的是。。。。
<cfy> cleamoon: 无论什么语言都有人用。。。。。
<ofan> cfy: 可以看看memory footprint 的对比
<jusss> cfy: 比如？
<cfy> ofan: 什么时候开发出ai,把人秒掉。。。我觉得就差不多了。。。
<cleamoon> cfy, brainfuck？
<ofan> cleamoon: 会比较受打击
<ofan>  m >>= k = R $ \r -> runReader (k (runReader m r)) r 这行代码我看了快一个钟头了
<cfy> jusss: 比如像cl,perl这种。。。。各种被黑，各种称赞。。。
<cfy> ofan: gaoji .....
<jusss> cfy: 感觉脚本语言的符号好难看
<cfy> ofan: 什么时候能做到 a b c d e f g h i j k l m n o p q理解1年？
<jusss> cfy: 跟c的符号都不一样
<cfy> jusss: 还好吧。。。
<ofan> cfy: 昨天看两个参数的代码看了一宿
<cleamoon> ofan, 没关系，我喜欢受打击~
<cfy> ofan: 其实差不多。正常
<jusss> cfy: perl区分变量的符号
<cfy> jusss: 你知不知道，我是前perler?
<jusss> cfy: ...
<cfy> cleamoon: 那么去看taocp
<cleamoon> ofan, 如果可以自选，你一般做日常事物用什么语言？
<ofan> cleamoon: python,c/c++
<cfy> jusss: 当然，我现在已经快忘光了。。
<jusss> cfy: 脚本语言感觉符号就是不好
<cleamoon> cfy, taocp就是耗时长...不见得很难...当然，我刚看几页...
<ofan> haskell标准库还不稳定
<jusss> cfy: ：= 这种 符号真心不喜欢呀
<cfy> cleamoon: 是么。我连 具体数学 都看到几章没看下去了。。
<cleamoon> cfy, 那你需要多学学数学...
<ofan> cfy: 半途而废
<cfy> cleamoon: 你看完了？
<jusss> 睡觉
<ofan> 半途而废=0
<cfy> ofan: 看完了也=0
<cfy> ofan: 得做题目
<ofan> cfy: naive了吧
<cfy> ofan: 你说
<ofan> cfy: 看完了，你就可以藐视没看完的
<cleamoon> cfy, 具体数学看一多半了，那个不很难吧...一暑假别的不干足够的...
<ofan> cfy: 吊丝翻身了
<cfy> ofan: 好像很gaoji....
<cfy> cleamoon: 会了多少？
<ofan> 子曾经曰过：学而不思则罔
<\rs> cfy: 不知道沒專門學過pl
<cfy> \rs: ....
<cfy> \rs: 我说haskell
<ofan> \rs: 你终于现身了
<cfy> \rs: <ofan> 话说学haskell才真正直到什么是函数
<cfy> \rs: 这个你怎么看？
<ofan> 元芳，你怎么看
<cleamoon> cfy, 看的会了60-70%吧
 * maplebeats 汗，archlinux-cn也在讨论haskhell
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 那边很难多人也在这边
<ofan> cfy: 事实上不只是函数，haskell把函数和action分的很清楚，但是又用范畴论把他们统一了
<cfy> cleamoon: 好像不错。那就不和你扯了。。。。。。说了也白说。你应该知道的比我多
 * maplebeats 扯
<cleamoon> cfy, ......应该不会......我只是学数学的时间比较长......
<ofan> maplebeats: 那个gtalk裙？
<cfy> cleamoon: 看到后来好像习题都不会做。。。。就不想看了。。。
<maplebeats> ofan: 啥？我说的irc
<ofan> cfy: 奶衣服啊，少年
<ofan> maplebeats: 哦
<cfy> ofan: 说中文。。。
<ofan> cfy: 奶衣服
<cfy> ofan: 说中文。。。
<ofan> cfy: 图森破奶衣服
<ofan> cfy: 看不下去就寄给我
<cleamoon> cfy, 我习题一道都没做...........
<cfy> cleamoon: .
<ofan> 我当枕头用
<cfy> ofan: 寄个蛋。。。
<cfy> ofan: 去图书馆借
<ofan> cfy: 也行
<cfy> ofan: 地址给我
<ofan> cfy: 我喜欢拥有
<cfy> ofan: 你包邮
<ofan> cfy: 真寄？
<cfy> ofan: 你地址给我，你包邮，我肯定寄啊
<ofan> 邮费够买好基本的了
<ofan> cfy: 除非你找到便宜的邮寄
<cfy> ofan: 那我不知道。。。。
<cfy> ofan: 。。。。
<cfy> ofan: 你那没图书馆？扯。。。
<ofan> cfy: 说了，我喜欢拥有
<ofan> 不过有电子版的最好
<cfy> ofan: 本来就有
<ofan> cfy: 都是扫描的
<cleamoon> ofan, 你们在说什么书？牛津词典？
<ofan> cl
<ofan> cleamoon: 金瓶梅全集
<cleamoon> ofan, 金瓶梅多土，要看就看淫僧传，玉蒲团或是青楼梦
<ofan> 凤媛走了？
<tupacwalasdi9a2> !safe9
<sanfoura>  Safe9 hez elt7in ya tupacwalasdi9a2 
<tupacwalasdi9a2> !clap
<sanfoura>  bam bam bam clap bam bam bam clap !!!!!
<tupacwalasdi9a2> t7ebou adaam?
<sanfoura>  n7ebbou asel 
<tupacwalasdi9a2> t7ebni
<tupacwalasdi9a2> t7ebni?
<sanfoura>  Fuck yeah, I have a crush on you! 
<tupacwalasdi9a2> !amthel
<sanfoura> tkoub eltanjra 3ala fomha tatla3 eltofla lomha 
<tupacwalasdi9a2> !amthel
<sanfoura> eli fi 3inek 7le, mouch 7ata men bara je 
<tupacwalasdi9a2> !amthel
<sanfoura> tkoub eltanjra 3ala fomha tatla3 eltofla lomha 
<tupacwalasdi9a2> !amthel
<sanfoura> el7ajra matdhoub wel 9a7ba matoub 
<tupacwalasdi9a2> !amthel
<sanfoura> bara y3anl zok om akal nhar, youm elhad elghannouchi lel matar 
<tupacwalasdi9a2> !amthel
<sanfoura> el7ajra matdhoub wel 9a7ba matoub 
<tupacwalasdi9a2> !amtehl
<tupacwalasdi9a2> !adviseme
<sanfoura>  I always knew looking back on the tears would make me laugh, but I never knew looking back on the laughs would make me cry. 
<kk> tupacwalasdi9a2:. .., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q51s
<tupacwalasdi9a2> !mout
<sanfoura> Shutting Down
<cleamoon> 有谁有超级电脑的，展示一下hanoi用穷举解决什么感觉...
<maplebeats> cleamoon: 用超级电脑还在这里混啊
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 有的...我记得这里有一个的...
<fairywell28> anybody?
 * kk 3.0.0-29-generic #46-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 4 12:17:31 UTC 2012 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<kk>  06:00
<fennng> 悲剧 hacklous 关了，insallous 用不了了
#ubuntu-cn 2013-12-23
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • ubuntu12.04今晚刚安装好，关于联网的问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453862 首先新手一个第一次玩ubuntu，刚安装成功，很兴奋，但是还有很多问题没有解决，跪求大神帮忙啊。 我电脑的无线好像一直没有反应，估计是没有安装驱动。现在很困扰的是，在ubuntu的系统下，无法联网，也
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • steam dota2常常在游戏中秒退,然后告知要惩罚. http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453864 dota2的程序有问题? 昨天用了英文界面的,玩了一局没有退,难道是中文包的问题... 统计信息: 发表于 由 drongh — 2013-12-23 8:10
<iSUSE> wahayo
<^k^> 暂时无新帖 讲个笑话吧 洗澡以后 : 谈恋爱的时候,跟男友还未发生性关系。外出旅游期间,两人在宾馆住标准房,分床而睡。 半夜,男友从床上爬说:"我很想跟你那个,我快受不了了。" 女友红着脸说:"那你快去洗手间洗个澡出来。" 男友兴高采烈洗完澡正准备上女友的床。 女友瞪大眼睛说:"你洗完澡还没有清醒、
<^k^>  ─> 冷静点吗?
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 如何映射一个网络位置的文件夹到本地目录？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453865 ubuntu 如何映射一个网络位置的文件夹到本地目录？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 aaadddzxc — 2013-12-23 8:59
<jiero> 都安静了
<fredzjx> jiero: 还好
<Niac> 早
<fredzjx> 早
<jiero> fredzjx: 好
<jiero> 早安，少女们
<fredzjx> jiero: 好
<fredzjx> 我咧。。。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 12.04安装专用显卡驱动就出现问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453867 显卡是HD7870，之前安装后直接没声音了（是声音图标灰色），显卡的催化剂控制中心也打不开，容易死机。。 重装后，在安装了AMD最新的12.12驱动。安装之前只有2D的UBUNTU桌面，没有3D效果，选3D也没用。安装后有3D的效
<^k^>  ─> 果了。然后我安装了最新的更新，卸载了自带的火狐浏览器，安装了一个STEAM，然后关机。之后再开机又只有2D效果了 …
 * kingbo hi
 * kingbo 看样子我今天起床太早
<jusss> 有人吗
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  09:55 
<kingbo> 人有，神都不在
<fredzjx> ??/
<kingbo> 看到问号
<dchxcrow> jusss: 好早
<fredzjx> 就是问号
<kingbo> 我还以为我的终端又有问题了。。。。
<jusss> dchxcrow: 因为今天考试就起早了
<kingbo> 要放学了，娃娃们的好日子又要到了，爹妈又要好辛苦了。。。
<dchxcrow> jusss: 恩，马上就要放假了，今天考什么？
<jusss> dchxcrow: 补考
<jlzhang> hi
<^k^> jlzhang:点点点. 10:03 新年快乐 : 38.581天
<kingbo> 我打hi的时候，^k^就是不理我
<jlzhang> 个人魅力不够呀……
<jlzhang> 机器人人缘不好
<kingbo> @^k^ hi
<kingbo> 看还是不理我
<jlzhang> 直接打hi
<kingbo> 唉，默默一边修炼去
<jlzhang> 不用 at
<^k^> 暂时无新帖 讲个笑话吧 眼睛里只看见钱了 : 从前有个男人,是个财迷精,想钱想昏了。 一天早上,他跑到一 家兑换金银的店里,抢了一把钱就走,却被一个店伙计拿住,送他到官府里去了。 官问他道:"许多人都在那里,你怎么敢抢钱呢?" 他说:"我抢钱的时候,压根儿就没看见人,眼睛里只看见钱了。"
 * iMadper using kmod-16. 
<imtxc> 早啊
<imtxc> freeflying: 还没下班么
<imtxc> onlylove: lol
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: momo
<imtxc> yunfan: 路由器到木？
<imtxc> 咦，色大象呢
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 大家好 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453869 大家好，我今天新来报到，多多指教 统计信息: 发表于 由 Feifan646626629 — 2013-12-23 10:13
<freeflying> imtxc, 我跟你一样在墙内
<imtxc> freeflying: 啊，回家了啊？
<freeflying> imtxc, 早回了啊
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37732
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 中国移动正式推出3G/4G版苹果iPhone手机
<onlylove> K这个闹缺每次取标题，可不可以不@我
<^k^> onlylove, 可以 `人机合一说
<wiiw> > joke
 * jiero 抱抱 happyaron
 * jiero 抱抱 wiiw
 * iMadper 抱抱 jiero 和 happyaron 和 wiiw 
 * wiiw 抚摸 jiero 
<^k^> wiiw: 看谁的知识渊博 : 在一次宴会上一个主教坐在了一位女士旁边。她想显示一下自己知识的渊博,于是她问主教:"主教读过《亲爱的约翰》吗?""没有,确实没读过,"主教说。"没读过?这本书从出版到现在近20年了。""女士看过《路加福音》吗?""没有,我没看过。""是吗?真不可思议。这本书是差不多2000年前写的。"
 * jiero 抱抱 eexpress
 * jiero 抱抱 iMadper
<jiero> iMadper: 今天没在上面啊。
<iMadper> jiero: 啥上面?
<onlylove> iMadper: 带上猫猫
<jiero> iMadper: 浅色的绿帽子排在上方。
<onlylove> iMadper: 你今天怎么没有+o呢
<jiero> onlylove iMadper chatzilla里所有人都带着绿帽子
<onlylove> jiero: 你可以不那样的
<onlylove> jiero: view里面显示用户符号，那样只有op有绿色的@
<jiero> onlylove: 没关系哦。都是帽帽多好
<onlylove> jiero: 擦，不要绿色的！
<jiero>   onlylove 我不怕，我也不怕戴绿帽子
 * jiero 提倡乱交
<eexpress> 红帽子，绿帽子，只要有钱，都是好帽子。
<onlylove> 受不了jiero这袋鼠国的生物
<eexpress> lol
<eexpress> iMadper: 是吧
<eexpress> onlylove: jiero 深受袋鼠影响
<onlylove> eexpress: 是不是再进化一下就变袋鼠了
<iMadper> eexpress: ... ...
<eexpress> 还是退化好，可以变树袋熊。
<iMadper> eexpress: 你这不押韵呀
<eexpress> iMadper: 额。好吧。你说一个
<iMadper> eexpress: 我也不知道....
<eexpress> 你身在红绿，都有，你应该主动写一句雅韵的。
<eexpress> 黑猫白猫那种
<jiero> eexpress onlylove 。。。
<eexpress> 树袋罗杰
<jiero> eexpress 教我汉语语文
<eexpress> 长沙话的，可以不。
<jiero> eexpress: 昨天我道晚安时，用了安息
<eexpress> 。。
<eexpress> 好文雅的用词
<onlylove> jiero: rest in peace?
<jiero> onlylove: 不是啊，就是安稳一下休息一下
<eexpress> 这不就是脑残用词嘛。
<onlylove> jiero: 只要不是R.I.P.就好
<eexpress> 居然可以缩写。
<wiiw> 铁观音是什么
<jiero> wiiw: 可能是铁制作的观音像；或者是茶叶一种
<eexpress> wiiw: 发烧了? 摸摸
<wiiw> jiero: 嗯
<onlylove> wiiw: 铁观音就是铁观音，我就知道茶叶
<wiiw> eexpress: 越摸越烧
<eexpress> 那就是闷骚ing
<onlylove> wiiw: 那不能摸，咋办，敲敲？
<jiero> wiiw: 让神摸摸，越摸越凉
<wiiw> > joke; joke
<^k^> wiiw:Insecure operation `puts' at level 4
<LXD> 才发现firefox自带ChatZilla也是irc
<onlylove> LXD: chatzilla不是自带的
<LXD> 是吗，我都不记得自己什么时候装过
<eexpress> 那很差劲的irc客户端
<onlylove> LXD: 默认firefox是任何插件都没有的，chatzilla是插件，明显是额外装的
<onlylove> eexpress: 还成，能用
<LXD> 界面太恶心
<eexpress> +1
<onlylove> 你们事情真多，不用额外装软件唉
<eexpress> 插件不算软件？
<eexpress> 插满全身，那是庆乂
<onlylove> eexpress: vim的插件呢
<eexpress> vim早就该改革了。
<onlylove> eexpress: 插件就是插件
<imtxc> 还是退化好，树袋熊养老！
<iMadper> plugin 和 add-on 怎么区分?
<onlylove> eexpress: 比方说flashplayer，虽然它把自己弄的像个软件，但是离了浏览器就不活
<wiiw> eexpress: 插件是好事，就是劣质插件很难管理
<eexpress> iMadper: 女人和妇女的区别
<iMadper> eexpress: ... 没理解.
<LXD> eexpress: 那什么区别
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-57-generic #87-Ubuntu SMP Tue Nov 12 21:38:12 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS ruby 2.0.0p353 (2013-11-22 revision 43784) [i686-linux] 
<eexpress> wiiw: 插件都走弯路了。难得好
<onlylove> iMadper: 女人分妇女和非妇女，就这么理解
<LXD> xx和没xx？
<iMadper> onlylove: 还是理解不了
<eexpress> iMadper: LXD 理解上有差别就有，自己理解。
<onlylove> iMadper: 我只能说，ee的意思是，plugin 包括add -on
<eexpress> onlylove: 没动过的，你也叫女人？
<onlylove> eexpress: 那你来科普下，女人和妇女的区别
<sjd_zeus> 卧槽，这都聊些什么呀
 * imtxc 沙发学习， eexpress 好人一生平安
<eexpress> 不同阶层的叫法而已。其他一样。
<iMadper> onlylove: 虽然我不知道ee怎么觉得, 但是我深深的知道add-on包含plugin....
<wiiw> 超过3000次算妇女？
<iMadper> wiiw: 2999叫啥?
<wiiw> 女人
<eexpress> wiiw: ?
<eexpress> 你这定义很奇葩啊
<iwii> 不是我说的
<imtxc> 换个 nick 就不是你说的啦
<Niac> 应该是n>=1
<eexpress> imtxc: +1
<iwii> n = 3000 , n = sin(Year.now+2999)
<eexpress> iwii: 你的幼儿园的老师，明显误人子弟。
<eexpress> 肯定从小你就知道这公式了
<onlylove> “我认为有几种人是必须不招聘/裁掉的： 1 用ntpdate代替ntpd的人” 今天问了红帽技术支持，对方的解释是： ntpd在实际同步时间时是一点点的校准过来时间的，最终把时间慢慢的校正对。而ntpdate不会考虑其他程序是否会阵痛，直接调整时间。 一个是校准时间，一个是调整时间。
<onlylove> 求解释ntpd和ntpdate
<eexpress> 一点点的校准过来。这句啥意思
<onlylove> 这红帽的解释啊
<eexpress> 红帽子这么傻逼的解释？
<onlylove> http://www.cnblogs.com/liuyou/archive/2012/07/29/2614341.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: linux ntp时间同步 - 百事乐 - 博客园
<eexpress> 每小时调整10%？
<sjd_zeus> 那调整时间完时间得多久呢
<eexpress> iMadper: 你出来解释这句
<onlylove> sjd_zeus: 需要ntp的一般的时间差不多吧，没人闲的没事把不一个时区的去对时吧
<iwii> 需求不一样，有些人喜欢慢慢调整
<onlylove> 我想知道，慢慢调整，其他程序的阵痛就没了？
<eexpress> iwii: 你有这需求？
<iwii> 确实没了，是内核级别的
<iMadper> onlylove: 谁说的. ntp在多系统共同控制hwclock的时候, 第一次校对就是很大时差.
<iMadper> onlylove: 直接改时间, 会让我的wm崩溃.
<eexpress> 很大时差，是啥意思？
<^k^> eexpress: define:很大时差， http://lmgtfy.com/?q=define:很大时差， 2013年11月26日 |...| 我觉得Kimi理解能力差|很大|一部分原因是因为双语教育啊|时差|党来说说呗不是黑 不是粉哈。但是看到很多人说他理解能力差是智商情商爸妈教的不 |...|
<onlylove> iMadper: 那你来说ntpd和ntpdate的差别
<eexpress> 中文都说得不好嘛。
<iwii> 这是反问。。
<iMadper> onlylove: 上面不是写了吗?
<iMadper> onlylove: 还问啥?
<onlylove> 表示debian没有ntpd这个包就
 * eexpress 觉得rh的中文都不咋的。
<iMadper>  extra/ntp 4.2.6.p5-17 [installed]
<iMadper>     Network Time Protocol reference implementation
<onlylove> 不过有个opennptd
<iMadper> eexpress: 我们的时区跟utc之间有  ---  很大时差
<iMadper> eexpress: 这个很大时差很难理解吗????
<onlylove> iMadper: 恩8小时，老大了，一个工作日
<eexpress> 时间不都是遵循locale设置？和utc屁关系。
<onlylove> eexpress: 如果机器设置utc的话
<iMadper> eexpress: 考虑到多系统的计算机, 硬件时钟也会被windows调整.
<onlylove> 靠，设置了utc怎么改回来
<eexpress> 双系统同时工作的情况？
<iMadper> onlylove: systemd下面: timedatectl
<lpy> iMadper: 早！
<onlylove> iMadper: 来sysv的
<iMadper> eexpress: 不是, 是重启进入win, win会修改系统时钟的. 然后重启进入linux.
<iMadper> lpy: 早.
<iMadper> onlylove: 我又不用sysv. 让你不用systemd...
<iMadper> onlylove: systemd多简单, 适合我这种啥都不会的懒人
<eexpress> 这也没关系啊。是系统设置不同导致的。关键是慢慢调整是啥意思。
<onlylove> eexpress: 一次调整一秒呗
<eexpress> 。。
<eexpress> 留着玩？
 * iMadper 用来调整本机时区: timedatectl set-timezone Asia/Shanghai
<iwii> 把 utc 改成默认的，或删除 /etc/timezone
<iMadper> iwii: ... 不好吧...
<iwii> :)
<imtxc> 搬家换个个时区吧少年们
<imtxc> 就再没有这个苦恼了
<iMadper> iwii: 一般都是, 硬件时钟存的是utc时钟. 但是系统中不存时区. 所以开机后要有软件来动态计算时间.
<jiero> iMadper: 我发现某个软件市区调整中唯一一个中国城市是澳门。。。
<iMadper> iwii: 如果用uefi的时钟的话, 就可以在硬件里存储时区了.
<iMadper> jiero: lol~ 澳门
<jiero> iMadper: 澳门人比较讨厌。。。
<iMadper> 我的电脑的设置:      Local time: Mon 2013-12-23 11:22:08 CST
<iMadper>   Universal time: Mon 2013-12-23 03:22:08 UTC
<iMadper>         RTC time: Mon 2013-12-23 03:22:08
<iMadper>         Timezone: Asia/Shanghai (CST, +0800)
 * jiero 竟然会被怀疑。
<lpy> jiero: 把澳门跟 中国分开。。。
 * jiero 这样单纯的家伙竟然会被怀疑说谎。
<iMadper> jiero: lol~
<imtxc> jiero: 某个地方没有变长的话，就没有说谎
<jiero> imtxc: 你的鼻子已长了多少了，你可以割肉吃。
<jiero> 说谎的人长头发快。
<jiero> macau。
<imtxc> jiero: 有些人说谎的时候不一定是鼻子变长啊，特别是跟女人说谎的时候
<jiero> imtxc: 哦。
<eexpress> imtxc: 你举例下，你当时说的啥
 * jiero 的身体难道能对过量进食作出反应么。
<imtxc> eexpress: "我一定娶你" 之类的？
<eexpress> imtxc: 你自己说的，都不记得了？
<eexpress> 取？还是娶？
<imtxc> eexpress: 我是说的，所以是一个发音
<imtxc> 别人怎么理解就看她了嘛
<eexpress> 这不算说谎嘛
<jiero> imtxc: 哦。主动些吧。孩子
<imtxc> 喔对了，来推荐个本，4K 左右，学生用， iMadper onlylove eexpress
<jiero> imtxc: macbookair
<freeflying> imtxc, 我有个ultrabook, 出给你好了
<freeflying> :)
<imtxc> jiero: CNY
<freeflying> imtxc, 轻便, i3的, 东芝的还
<freeflying> :)
<imtxc> freeflying: 我帮亲戚家娃买的，二手不好交代啊
<eexpress> . freeflying 你最近清仓洗货？
<jiero> freeflying: 你真的应该去美国卖。。。
<imtxc> freeflying: 不是三星么……………………
<imtxc> 侯总到底有多少本…………
<freeflying> imtxc, 三星是我自己用的
<jiero> imtxc: 侯总喜欢购入设备
<jiero> 然后出售，
<eexpress> imtxc: 学生的，电视购物里面随便买一个
<imtxc> eexpress: 别介
<freeflying> imtxc, 现在家里连坏的大概有5个吧
<eexpress> 学生不在乎啥的
<jiero> imtxc: 卖龙芯
<jiero> imtxc: 288买到，2880转卖
<eexpress> 是学生妹？ imtxc
<imtxc> eexpress: 家里亲戚，找到我要帮忙买，这种事儿…… 帮忙来了就是终身技术支持啊
<imtxc> eexpress: 俩表弟
<eexpress> 表弟。。随便买吧。
<imtxc> 家里人都以为我跟北京卖电脑呢
<jiero> imtxc: 嗨。重女轻男的还是少见。
 * imtxc 其实在北京修电脑啊！
<jiero> imtxc: 直接网购过去吧。
<imtxc> jiero: 对啊，但是也得选好型号
<eexpress> 目前我用的，就很好。
<imtxc> jiero: 他们的意思是让我人肉背回去
<imtxc> eexpress: 啥型号，啥价格
<jiero> imtxc: 根他们说那样不合算。
<eexpress> dell xps l421x
<eexpress> ssd
<eexpress> <5k
<imtxc> 别人的忙还好说，这个必须得帮啊
 * jiero 人肉搬运过 nexus 7
<eexpress> 没顺2台？ jiero
<jiero> eexpress: 什么？
<jiero> 算了。
<imtxc> eexpress: 啊，什么 < 5k
 * jiero 对设备还是没太大想法。
<black_angel> 肚子好饿
<imtxc> 都要 10000+ 啊
<eexpress> 适合啊。你不是要4k多的？
<jiero> eexpress: 看淡了
<imtxc> eexpress: http://search.jd.com/Search?keyword=dell%20xps&enc=utf-8
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ dell xps - 商品搜索 - 京东
<jiero> imtxc: taobao
<jiero> imtxc: 阿姨是taobao上海淘的
<black_angel> 有没有200元的旧二手的笔记本，拿来给小朋友练字用
<imtxc> eexpress: 啊，是么，差价有这么大？
<eexpress> imtxc: ? 哪里啊
<eexpress> taobao的。退换机
<imtxc> eexpress: 京东那个连接，我刚发给你的
<imtxc> 喔…………
<eexpress> 那一堆。
<imtxc> 不求性价比，但求稳定靠谱
<imtxc> 我跟他们说 SSD 他们还以为我忽悠呢
<eexpress> 美国退换。其实没啥
<imtxc> eexpress: 你在taobao买的？
<eexpress> 对
<eexpress> 飞快飞快的。
<imtxc> eexpress: 橙色怎么样
<eexpress> 外型也好看
<eexpress> 橙色？
<imtxc> eexpress: 不是二手么，成色怎么样
<jiero> imtxc: 退还要求是 7 天内，
<jiero> imtxc: 相当于新的，
<eexpress> 相当全新啊
<imtxc> jiero: 不明白啊，是别人退回来的机器？那不是因为有问题才退回来的么 eexpress
<jiero> imtxc: 中国是不能实行此制度的。
<jiero> imtxc: 我喜欢退货你能管？
<eexpress> dell是无理由退换。我没看出问题。
<imtxc> 这…… 还是算了，万一有问题我说不清楚
<jiero> imtxc: 我在所有b2c商家都有退货记录
<eexpress> jiero: ..
<eexpress> imtxc: 你也可以推嘛。alipay啊
<imtxc> 额、
<onlylove> imtxc: 神船，随便来个4K的
<imtxc> eexpress: 担心用一段时间出问题了就麻烦，机器又不在自己手里
<eexpress> 除开键盘排列，稍微不符合，其他全+++
<eexpress> 自己考虑吧
<imtxc> eexpress: 啊，你购买的连接在不
<onlylove> imtxc: 我和你讲，4K，大家差不多的
<eexpress> 要查。
<imtxc> onlylove: 我知道啊
<eexpress> 的确差不多。
<imtxc> eexpress: 有空了帮忙翻翻记录
<onlylove> imtxc: 所以你随意买个就好
<imtxc> onlylove: 也对
<eexpress> 听 onlylove的
<onlylove> imtxc: 记得dell的喜欢坏硬盘
<imtxc> eexpress: 来，先找找你的那个链接我看看先
<eexpress> hoho
<jiero> onlylove: 嗯。所以 ssd 就好了
<eexpress> 下午找。现在有事
<jiero> onlylove: dell从各个硬盘厂商那里获取最不好的硬盘，根据你选择的质保期限分配硬盘
<imtxc> 恩
<jiero> onlylove: 你是3年质保的高级电脑就给你3年坏的硬盘，1年保的硬盘就给更差的
<imtxc> dell 笔记本坏硬盘确实是真的
<onlylove> jiero: 倒不是这样，我见过的都是3年保的硬盘一年就坏
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
 * adam8157 谁给推荐个羽绒服, 中等保暖的就行
<adam8157> iMadper: imtxc ^
 * imtxc 没穿过羽绒就..
 * imtxc 胖子从来不怕冻
<adam8157> imtxc: ............
<adam8157> imtxc: 你二百多少斤来着?
<onlylove> imtxc: 小心冻坏脂肪
<onlylove> 吃饭去
<yunfan> imtxc: 昨天到黄山了 快递员说今天给我送到
<adam8157> yunfan: 买的啥
<jiero> adam8157:  imtxc 是西北大汉
<jiero> adam8157: 山东大汉是摆了
<adam8157> =,=
<adam8157> jiero: 我在山东属于中等, 根本算不上大汉
<jiero> adam8157: 只要你出去了。就必须装
<jiero> adam8157: 看 MeaCulpa ，上海大汉
<adam8157> jiero: 那真是大汉
<yunfan> adam8157: 买的办公桌到了 780
<adam8157> jiero: 昨天去吃饺子 结果饺子馆排老长的队 没吃上
<jiero> adam8157: 果然。
<adam8157> yunfan: 啧啧, 高级!
<jiero> adam8157: 你椅子是3000么。
<jiero> lol
<adam8157> jiero: 我现在没椅子...
<jiero> adam8157: 难道说，你现在趴在地毯上办公？
 * adam8157 起太早 困
<adam8157> jiero: 在办公室用公司的, 在家用自如的, 自己买的那把椅子坏掉了
<adam8157> jiero: 也就用的起这种 http://www.ikea.com/cn/zh/catalog/products/20158320/
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ 波斯昂 储物凳 - IKEA
<jiero> adam8157: 以前某人发图：图书馆里外国学妹睡在地上——引发的思考是：可以这么投入的上学。人家累到睡着了。。。
<jiero> adam8157: 前一段时间我去附近的图书馆。满满的人啊。人啊。
<jiero> adam8157: 但是地上没地毯。
<jiero> adam8157: 所以没人坐下，都只能找地方做
<jiero> adam8157: 你这凳子纯粹临时用用。
<adam8157> jiero: 只能买得起这个
<jiero> adam8157: ikea这么便宜啊。
<adam8157> jiero: 嗯 质量可以, imtxc 坐上去都没问题
<jiero> adam8157: 跟当地人的消费心态有关看来
<jiero> adam8157: 你能不能不把 imtxc 摆出来，他不是那么特别的胖子啊
<jiero> imtxc: 你还不到300斤呐。
<adam8157> jiero: 也是
<jiero> adam8157: 你也能扩张到imtxc的厚度
<adam8157> jiero: 我能坚持锻炼和控制饮食, 绝对不胖起来
<jiero> adam8157:  我看了 BBC 的那纪录片
<adam8157> jiero: 那纪录片没有重点, 各种扯
<jiero> adam8157: 想要反向利用，结果我失望了。难道我真的不能长胖了
<adam8157> 最后基本就是说他们也不知道原因
<eexpress> imtxc: 看msg
<jiero> adam8157: 重点是，每个阶段都是一个点吧。。。
<jiero> adam8157: 不过饮食结构差别太大。
<eexpress> adam8157: 蛋蛋哚
<jiero> adam8157: 中国人自己又不搞实验。
<adam8157> eexpress: 小e
<jiero> eexpress: ee朵
<jiero> eexpress: 小e朵
<eexpress> 哚，是爱称
<jiero> eexpress: 哚哚
<eexpress> jiero: 鸡皮疙瘩
<jiero> eexpress: 用 哚哚 取代 ee
<jiero> eexpress: 啊呀。吃饭了
<eexpress> 那我用树袋罗罗代替你
<eexpress> 吃完了啊
<jiero> adam8157:  ikea，山东没有
<jiero> eexpress: ee哚哚
 * eexpress 找罗杰照片去
<jiero> eexpress: 。。。
<jiero> eexpress: 找照片干嘛？
 * jiero 抓 ee 照片
<jusss> adam8157: s// 换行键能手动输入吗？
<jiero> eexpress: 靠。让你搞，我又看到pizza了。
<adam8157> jusss: c-v m
<jusss> adam8157: 那不是回车吗？
<jiero> adam8157: 当妈
<adam8157> jiero: 哦\r
<adam8157> jusss: ^
<jiero> adam8157: 你什么时候变恶棍
 * jiero 的父亲，希望把我送到监狱去。
<adam8157> jiero: 等有人甘愿被我欺负的时候
<jiero> adam8157: 你有啊，hamo imtxc 都愿意被你欺负
<adam8157> ...
<jusss> adam8157: 在osx下用vi应该不会看到^M吧，那看到的\n是？
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-57-generic #87-Ubuntu SMP Tue Nov 12 21:38:12 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS ruby 2.0.0p353 (2013-11-22 revision 43784) [i686-linux] 
<imtxc> 啊，吃了个饭发现有人黑我
<adam8157> jusss: 没用过啊 osx下只用回车不用换行
<imtxc> eexpress: thx. lol
<jusss> adam8157: 现在有没有键盘是把回车换行分开成2个键的？
<adam8157> jusss: 都是只有回车
<jiero> adam8157: 回车和换行不一样么。。
<adam8157> jiero: 不一样啊
<jusss> adam8157: linux下只有换行于是看到回车是^M,难道不对吗？
<adam8157> jusss: 对 如果ff是dos的话
<adam8157> file format
<jusss> adam8157: 那osx不是只有回车没换行吗，那看到的换行应该是什么？
<adam8157> jusss: 我没见过啊
<adam8157> jusss: 买个rmbp给我见识一下
<jusss> adam8157: 我自己都没。。。
<adam8157> jusss: :set ff=mac你就看到了
<adam8157> jusss: 你肉身在哪
<jiero> adam8157: 好吧，我的印象里，都是对键盘上 enter键的指代。。。
<jusss> adam8157: 学校
<adam8157> jiero: 那只是回车
<kingbo> 想知道ipkg的已安装记录放在哪，我的机器装几个perlbase包，老在重装perl
<jusss> happyaron: 你有osx吗？
<kingbo> 而且安装后下载的源包就删除了，下次又重新下载
<kingbo> 烦死
<jusss> adam8157: 没装vim...你能set ff=mac看下吗
<jiero> 好的。
 * jiero 没菜吃了。晕。
<adam8157> jusss: nnnnd
<jusss> adam8157: 我在学用ex...感觉很灵活
<adam8157> jusss: The original ex was an advanced version of the standard Unix editor ed
<adam8157> jusss: ed是病
<BackSorry> 问个弱智的问题, 中文有部分口口是缺少什么字库?
<jusss> adam8157: ex对行操作太灵活了
<adam8157> BackSorry: 缺字
<iwii> BackSorry: 换字体
<iwii> s 方块 | BackSorr
<jusss> adam8157: 大段落的行操作很方便，就是对单个词的操作不是很好
<^k^> BackSorry: 方块 中文方块问题 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/Qref/More#.E4.B8.AD.E6.96.87.E6.96.B9.E5.9D.97.E9.97.AE.E9.A2.98
<BackSorry> Tks
<jusss> adam8157: 要对一个文件的每一行前边都加上注释符!,你怎么写
<adam8157> jusss: %s/^/!/g
<jusss>        ^              At the beginning of a pattern forces the match to succeed only at the beginning of a line.
<jusss> adam8157: 把所有行全部变成一行，去掉所有换行符，怎么写
<adam8157> jusss: 你要干啥.......
<jusss> adam8157: 不干啥，就是想知道怎么写
<iwii> jusss: :%s/\r//g
<BackSorry> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<happyaron> jusss: 没
<jusss> iwii: 哦
<adam8157> jusss: :%s/\n//g
<iwii> jusss: 先要 :set ff=unix
<jusss> 哦
<jusss> 吃饭去了
<adam8157> 因为我开了magic的原因?
<iwii> 是 \n ，我搞错了
<iwii> jusss: 添加注释可以用插件，然后设置插件的热键,支持反注释
<adam8157> iwii: 换成换行的话用\r 换掉的话该用啥用啥
<adam8157> jusss: ^
<iMadper> adam8157: 刚回来
<iMadper> adam8157: 要帽子吗?
<adam8157> iMadper: 推荐个? 都行
<adam8157> iMadper: 别太贵, 克数别太少
<iMadper> adam8157: 行.
<adam8157> iMadper: 赞
<iMadper> adam8157: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.74.za4ex4&id=17615627802  看看? 觉得贵的话可以日淘. montbell
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ Montbell Highland Jacket 2301167 男輕量羽绒服 現貨藍色 价格:780.00 - 840.00 元
<adam8157> iMadper: 这个多少克?
<adam8157> iMadper: 这是啥牌子?
<iMadper> adam8157: montbell呀! 日本的户外品牌, 不输mhw的
<adam8157> iMadper: 日淘来得及么
<iMadper> adam8157: 今天下单, 周五就能到吧?
<adam8157> iMadper: 卧槽 日淘这么爽?>
<iMadper> adam8157: 一般都是五天左右就到了
<iMadper> adam8157: http://www.amazon.co.jp/%E3%83%A2%E3%83%B3%E3%83%99%E3%83%AB-mont-bell-%E3%83%A9%E3%82%A4%E3%83%88%E3%82%A2%E3%83%AB%E3%83%91%E3%82%A4%E3%83%B3-1101430-%E3%83%80%E3%83%BC%E3%82%AF%E3%83%9E%E3%83%A9%E3%83%BC%E3%83%89/dp/B00F1W04QC/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1387774426&sr=8-3&keywords=montbell  看看, 够厚, 800fill 鹅绒
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ Amazon.co.jp： (モンベル)mont-bell ライトアルパイン ダウンパーカ Men's: 服＆ファッション小物 价格:￥ 16,000 -
<adam8157> iMadper: 日亚买1200软妹币...
<adam8157> 卖
<iMadper> adam8157: ...恩... nnnd, 日亚这么坑...
<adam8157> iMadper: 而且只剩女款了
<adam8157> ...
<adam8157> iMadper: 日淘还可以去哪里买
<iMadper> adam8157: 乐天
<jiero> adam8157: 淘宝买随意的衣服就几十块钱啊
<iMadper> adam8157: 等我给你招链接
<adam8157> iMadper: 给你一张好人卡
<jiero> adam8157 iMadper 眼界太高了，壕们
<iMadper> adam8157: http://global.rakuten.com/en/search?k=montbell+down
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ Rakuten: montbell down - Shopping Japanese products from Japan
<adam8157> iMadper: 先吃饭去哈
<iMadper> adam8157: 好.
<jiero> 羽绒服。要买十年穿十年么
<iMadper> jiero: 羽绒服很不禁穿的
<iMadper> jiero: 能穿5年就不错了
<jiero> iMadper: 我的两件都十年了。
<jiero> iMadper: 都是初中买的
<jiero> iMadper: 当然，实际也就用了4年~
<jiero> 不对。
<iMadper> jiero: 羽绒服是靠蓬松之后里面存入空气来保温的...
<iMadper> jiero: 穿太久, 蓬松度就下去了..
<jiero> iMadper: 哦。你说那个啊。
<iMadper> jiero: 恩.
<jiero> iMadper: 其实。用不着太保暖 :)
<iMadper> jiero: 还是要的吧?
 * jiero 拍拍 iMadper 我的抗寒能力逐年提升呐
<iMadper> jiero: ... ... 那是不用了.
 * jiero 身体还是不够健康，心率能轻松突破120。
<yunfan> adam8157: 这桌子还不错
<iMadper> adam8157: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.304.VC68ag&id=36663346645  这款可以考虑
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 海淘 Outdoor Research Virtuoso Jacket OR防水羽绒服 650蓬现货 价格:800.00 元
<jusss> adam8157: http://movie.douban.com/subject/6887029/    看过了没/
<^k^> jusss: ⇪ 醉乡民谣 (豆瓣)
<yunfan> adam8157: http://oi41.tinypic.com/290zd4n.jpg
<freeflying> adam8157, nnd, 美签程序又变了
<freeflying> iMadper, 你们又要海淘吗
<iMadper> freeflying: 不是我们, 是李老板
<freeflying> adam8157, 李老板要下单啥
<freeflying> adam8157, 顺便帮我下个东西哈
<jiero> yunfan: 你竟然没diy桌子
<jiero> yunfan: lol
<jiero> yunfan: 我的话就会用那种工具桌。高高的，只有一个板子和偶数个腿
<jiero> adam8157: 门房李大爷是谁想出来的啊。
<jiero> 什么是门房
<^k^> jiero: define:门房 http://lmgtfy.com/?q=define:门房 |门房|的释义有3种：1. 指同宗的各房分支。2. 设在大门内侧的小房，犹现在的传达室。 3. 看门的人。...
<freeflying> iMadper, http://www.amazon.com/iRobot-Braava-380t-Floor-Mopping/dp/B00DCCYD6U/ref=sr_1_3?s=home-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1387776626&sr=1-3&keywords=Evolution+Robotics
<freeflying> iMadper, 我要人这个
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ 405 => Net::HTTPMethodNotAllowed for http://www.amazon.com/iRobot-Braava-380t-Floor-Mopping/dp/B00DCCYD6U/ref=sr_1_3?s=home-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1387776626&sr=1-3&keywords=Evolution+Robotics -- unhandled responsein get head
<yunfan> jiero: 我到处买不到蜂窝板 tmd
<yunfan> 建材市场都没有
<freeflying> yunfan, 蜂窝板是啥
<adam8157> freeflying: 你这个只能单独下单
<freeflying> adam8157, 为啥
<adam8157> freeflying: 重
<yunfan> freeflying: 蜂窝纸板 是一种板材 纸做的 但是硬度不错 又轻又省材料
<adam8157> Shipping Weight: 8.2 pounds (View shipping rates and policies)
<adam8157> freeflying: ^^
<yunfan> freeflying: 现在许多纸板家具 小部件用瓦愣纸板 大部件就用蜂窝纸板
<adam8157> freeflying: 指甲刀这种大小的可以凑单, 大件的凑单就是自寻烦恼啊
<freeflying> yunfan, 淘宝也没?
<freeflying> adam8157, nani?
<adam8157> freeflying: 不过我可以帮你买, 但是只能单独一个运单
<imtxc> yunfan: 自己家直接买家具得了
<yunfan> freeflying: 这东西密度低 淘宝别人不卖的 阿里巴巴差不多
<freeflying> adam8157, 那算了
<yunfan> freeflying: 走快递麻烦 不过我看到黄山区有个厂家卖这个 得等周末去了
<adam8157> freeflying: 合单有什么优势么难道?
<freeflying> yunfan, 我也要找几块板
<yunfan> imtxc: 家具黑得不得了  上周去买衣柜 就一个普通的 要我1k 后来我去旧货市场 只要200多
<freeflying> adam8157, 我没海淘过啊,不懂
<yunfan> 而且那个不是旧的 额
<adam8157> freeflying: 所以我可以给你买啊, 你等着收就是了
<yunfan> freeflying: 关键不是板材 而是设计  我昨天看到不少纸板家具的设计不错 可惜搞不到数据
<yunfan> 要是有数据图纸就可以自己来做了
<yunfan> 很化得来 而且有乐趣
<yunfan> 唯一的问题是要注意防火
<freeflying> adam8157, 太久了
<yunfan> 不过我想途一层防火漆就能解决
<adam8157> =,=
<freeflying> yunfan, 我是家里橱柜要改装一下, 加一些隔板
<freeflying> yunfan, 找不到合适的
<freeflying> yunfan, 实在不行得去用钢化玻璃了
<imtxc> gfrog: 玩的好嗨啊你们
<adam8157> iMadper: 看来想买个便宜点的只能优衣库了...
<yunfan> freeflying: 蜂窝板材最适合做隔板了
<yunfan> 我还要做几个书柜 模块化那种
<yunfan> http://www.shejipi.com/21981.html
<^k^> yunfan: ⇪ 3D打印视网膜细胞有望帮助治愈盲症 | 设计癖
<iMadper> adam8157: 哥伦比亚.
<iMadper> adam8157: 你想多少钱呀?
<iMadper> adam8157: 羽绒服都很贵的
<adam8157> iMadper: 700-
<iMadper> adam8157: 便宜的都是不考虑fill, 不考虑充绒量. 或者是那种高fill, 但是充绒量很低的那种超轻量级才能700-
<adam8157> 555
<iMadper> adam8157: adam8157:
<iMadper> adam8157: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.29.oihvrB&id=7656190790
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ SIERRA DESIGNS/SD山脊90%白鸭绒 蓬松800羽绒服 保暖 超轻 E011B 价格:350.00 元
 * iMadper nnnd, 复制错了
<iMadper> adam8157: 山脊不错了 说得过去的牌子.
<iMadper> adam8157: 美亚上面, 山脊卖的还不错
<yunfan> adam8157: 自己养鸭子来收集绒毛好了
<adam8157> yunfan: ...
<yunfan> adam8157: 禽类是一种费效比比较高的生存养殖 不过一般人喜欢养鸡
<adam8157> iMadper: 热死了, 今天第一天穿秋衣 热
<iMadper> adam8157: 我还没穿呢
<iMadper> adam8157: 我里面一件夏天的速干
<jiero> yunfan: 不做地板？
<iMadper> adam8157: 外面直接羽绒服.
<adam8157> iMadper: 赞
<iMadper> adam8157: 或者夏天的速干, 出门套上抓绒 + 软壳
<freeflying> adam8157, 周三晚fb你来不
 * adam8157 太热了
<adam8157> freeflying: 哪里?
<jiero> iMadper: 太容易脏了，中间一个运动衫。1个月洗一次运动衫
<freeflying> adam8157, 眉州东坡
<jiero> 哈
 * cherrot 图豪们
<adam8157> freeflying: 啥情况
 * jiero 摸摸 cherrot
<iMadper> jiero: 脏了, 不影响我继续穿呀
<cherrot> jiero: 最近用过darktable么
<jiero> cherrot 没啊。没照相。
<cherrot> jiero: 你的中文显示还有问题不？
<freeflying> adam8157, 你们内核大牛们聚会
<jiero> cherrot呃。我好想没用中文啊
<adam8157> freeflying: ..... 休的臊我啊
<jiero> freeflying: 你不是内核大牛么。。。
 * jiero 还是把 freeflying 当内核大牛看待的
<freeflying> jiero, 我虽然不是,但能召集
 * iMadper 今天拜读了 adam8157 关于thinkpad acpi的patch
<freeflying> lol
<jiero> cherrot: 中文翻译错误。
<cherrot> jiero: 我也一直没用中文  编译了git版发现问题依旧  觉得要解决一下了。。
<adam8157> iMadper: 妈蛋
<jiero> cherrot 不明白哪里有问题。
<iMadper> adam8157: 真的. 看了你的那个返回enodev的那个patch
<cherrot> jiero: 新版本很赞  可以针对某一区域做工作了
<imtxc> 土豪们
<adam8157> iMadper: 这种没意义的patch你说出来不是臊我么...
<sjd_zeus> http://yun.baidu.com/share/link?uk=1496461925&shareid=1112107422#dir
<imtxc> cherrot: 昨儿去贵司了，没见到你
<^k^> sjd_zeus: ⇪ 客户端游戏_免费高速下载|百度云 网盘-分享无限制
<sjd_zeus> 这个咋样
<iMadper> adam8157: 屁! 我是拜读的好伐?!
<cherrot> jiero: 应该是缺少字体导致  http://www.darktable.org/redmine/issues/9733  至少已经证实不是所有人都有问题了。。
<^k^> ⇪ t: Bug #9733: Strings used in lighttable.c show as squares in zh_CN translation. - darktable - darktable - project management
 * adam8157 有个500行改动的patch在等maintainer
<iMadper> adam8157: 你要是写numa balance新规则这种大patch, 我就不看了, 看不懂呀
<iMadper> adam8157: 写个脚本, 自动缩进+ 80字符换行, 然后生成一个大patch....
<iMadper> adam8157: 估计能有几千行
<adam8157> ......
<jiero> cherrot: 哦。不了解啊。调用字体的机制。
<jiero> cherrot 昨天好像你找我
<jiero> cherrot: 就是这事吗！？
<jiero> 呃。又这样的了。不行。！？太碍眼了
<cherrot> jiero: 哈哈是啊
<freeflying> adam8157, 来给我讲讲uefi吧
<cherrot> jiero: 顺便我想提个patch  目前的翻译有挺多不对的地方
<freeflying> adam8157, 它那个啥PI是不是之前的POST呢
<adam8157> freeflying: 啥PI? cc iMadper
<freeflying> adam8157, frimware load之前的
<jiero> cherrot: 嗯。不对的地方挺多呃
<iMadper> adam8157: 不知道pi
<iMadper> adam8157: 求全称
 * iMadper 已经搬来小板凳, 翻开uefi spec, 坐等李老师讲课
<freeflying> iMadper, 我是看 beyond bios里的
<yunfan> jiero: 我又不一定在这常住  干嘛要做地板
<jiero> happyaron: 疯狂之后的寂寞时光，来说吧。
<jiero> yunfan: 哦。
<yunfan> jiero: 说起来 现在的装修 地板蛮贵的 我在想 要是都弄成标准的格子大小就好了
<imtxc> iMadper: 别闹，我打算让李老板讲讲大盘呢。。
<yunfan> 地上就打方块 然后各家的地板都可以兼容
<happyaron> jiero: 还没呢
<adam8157> iMadper: 不懂啊
<yunfan> 就跟pc那样
<iMadper> imtxc: 别闹, 我正在找pi
<happyaron> jiero: 忙
<happyaron> iMadper: 3.1415926
<eexpress> 。
<imtxc> iMadper: 你已经找到了，该我了
<jiero> happyaron: 继续疯，疯毛茸茸
<iMadper> happyaron: ... 我一开始也想到的是这个
<jiero> iMadper: 3.14159265358979373846
 * iMadper 你们都是牛人
<imtxc> iMadper: 你的意思是位数还不够？
<adam8157> iMadper: 山脊为啥这么便宜
<yunfan> eexpress: 你房子装修花了多少？
 * cherrot 谁能慧眼识字体。。。
<iMadper> adam8157: 我也不鸡道...
<jiero> cherrot: 你 :) 神赋予你大能
<iMadper> s/能/胸/
<jiero> adam8157: 山脊滑坡？
<cherrot> eexpress: 能帮我看个问题么。。 http://www.darktable.org/redmine/issues/9733  为毛我的是方块，楼下回复的哥们就是黑体。。。
<cherrot> iMadper: ....
<cherrot> iMadper: 你有就足够了么么哒
<iMadper> ...
<jiero> iMadper: 有了大雄你就有了静子
<imtxc> jiero: 我喜欢园子
<jiero> cherrot: 那个不是正黑么？
<jiero> imtxc: 园子是哪个来着，胖胖的妹妹？
<iMadper> lpy|lunch: 粗来
<cherrot> jiero: 正黑微米黑我都有   是不是正黑有个变体来着？
<imtxc> jiero: …………………… 铃木园子
<lpy|lunch> ...
<yunfan> eexpress: 咋不说话了？
<lpy> iMadper: 怎么 owo
<cherrot> lpy: 老婆要
<iMadper> lpy: 还记得我跟你说的下载mp3文件乱码的问题吗?
<imtxc> jiero: 就那富二代
<iMadper> lpy: chrome修改默认字符集, 就不是乱码了
<cherrot> iMadper: 哇 乱码大神 来帮帮我么么哒
<iMadper> lpy: fx应该直接做 character encoding auto-detection 呀
<iMadper> lpy: 不能让下载的文件是乱码的, 这绝对是个bug!
<iMadper> cherrot: 你那个不是乱码, 是字体问题
<lpy> iMadper: 嗯我知道Chrome不会乱码
<lpy> cherrot:  。。。
<cherrot> iMadper: 是啊
<imtxc> 框框不是缺字体么
<iMadper> lpy: 所以, 是fx的auto det没做好
<jiero> imtxc: 你是要富二代么。
<cherrot> iMadper: imtxc 但我觉得不至于啊 其他组件都正常 就一个源文件里涉及的字符串出毛病了
<cherrot> iMadper:  imtxc 老外肯定不会指定错字体吧   我刚才把自己的fontconfig去掉都不管用
<cherrot> iMadper: imtxc 我擦找到问题了。。。
<iMadper> cherrot: 啥问题?
<cherrot> jiero: 找到问题了 dejavu sans ...
<cherrot> iMadper: 我在 fontconfig里把中文黑体提到第一位就行了，原先我的配置是dejavu sans 第一，微米黑排后面   可是好奇怪啊
<jiero> cherrot: 呃啊啊。可是一般都是那样吧。
<cherrot> jiero: 我忘了当时为啥要先把英文sans排前面了，可能因为dejavu sans的英文好看
<cherrot> jiero: 只有lighttable的字体显示有问题，其他都正常  诡异啊
<jiero> cherrot: 是 libration sans 太难看了，我认为
<cherrot> jiero: 我的排序是  DejaVu Sans > Bitstream Vera Sans > 微米黑 > Droid Sans。原先把Droid Sans排第一来着 也出过问题
<jiero> cherrot:  linux下机制不知道怎么改，windows里如果发现缺失，会从其他字体里找，但linux会无视错误。。
<cherrot> jiero: linux也有这个机制的  fontconfig 就是干这个的
<jiero> cherrot: 那怎么还有问题啊。
<lpy> iMadper: 嗯  你能去 file 一个 bug 吗？
<iMadper> lpy: 你自己file自己修呀
<lpy> iMadper:  owo
<iMadper> lpy: reporter/assinger 都是你, 没问题呀
<iMadper> s/ng/gn/?
<cherrot> jiero: 所以诡异
<lpy> iMadper:  = =。好蛋疼啊我要怎么描述
<lpy> iMadper:  话说不是会员也会吗？
<iMadper> lpy: 都会.
<iMadper> lpy: 最好的办法是, 把文件放在你的vps上面.
<iMadper> lpy: 然后下载.
<lpy> iMadper:  哦？
<iMadper> lpy: 对呀, 自己做一个稳定的reproducer呀
<iMadper> lpy: 不然怎么描述
<iMadper> lpy: 告诉别人在baidu下载音乐的步骤?
<lpy> iMadper:  ok~
<jiero> cherrot: 需要一个站点专门应对所有Linux中文相关bug。。。
<jiero> 好吧我就是典型的只说不做的
<cherrot> jiero: 那更没人关注
<iMadper> lp
<iMadper> lpy: 需要我去做reproducer吗?
<lpy> iMadper: 表示放到 vps 上。。。结果一打开链接就开始播放了 lol~
<iMadper> lpy: ... ... 恩.
<lpy> iMadper:  所以还是给 百度链接？
<lpy> 不过= =。
<iMadper> lpy: 不用, 右键下载就行呀
<jiero> cherrot: 哈。只要拉几个人当说客就好了。
<jiero> cherrot: 。。。发现 rime里是 shuoke而不是 shuike
<lpy> iMadper: 那样就不会乱码了
<adam8157> iMadper: 准备买个贵的了'
<adam8157> iMadper: 介绍个日淘的?
<iMadper> lpy: ?? 我试试看去
<lpy> iMadper: http://crazylpy.me/%E6%88%91%E6%81%A8%E6%88%91%E7%97%B4%E5%BF%83.mp3
<^k^> lpy: ⇪ {"type"=>"audio/mpeg", 长度=>3.86 MiB}
<iMadper> lpy: 你这文件名不是gbk的吧?
<lpy> iMadper:  哦？= =。
<iMadper> lpy: 等我做一个reproducer
<lpy> iMadper:  嗯 owo
<iMadper> adam8157: 日本, 就montbell呀! 这牌子很高大上的, 羽绒服也是他的强项
<iMadper> adam8157: 跟mhw的羽绒服比都不输的
<adam8157> iMadper: http://www.amazon.co.jp/モンベル-mont-bell-ライトアルパイン-ダウンジャケット-1101428/dp/B00F1VYELE/
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ Amazon.co.jp： 通販 - ファッション、家電から食品まで【無料配送】
<iMadper> adam8157: 我觉得吧, 羽绒服, 还是戴帽子好
<iMadper> adam8157: 耳朵不禁冻
<adam8157> iMadper: 我头大
<iMadper> adam8157: 能大的过我的?!
<adam8157> iMadper: 那我再找找
<jiero> adam8157: 定制个。
<adam8157> iMadper: 比你头大啊
<jiero> iMadper adam8157 : 俩大头
<iMadper> adam8157: 屁! 你只能说自愧不如
<iMadper> adam8157: http://www.amazon.co.jp/%E3%83%A2%E3%83%B3%E3%83%99%E3%83%AB-mont-bell-Guide-1101384-%E3%83%81%E3%83%A3%E3%82%B3%E3%83%BC%E3%83%AB%E3%83%96%E3%83%A9%E3%83%83%E3%82%AF/dp/B005UTDGUW/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1387780425&sr=8-7&keywords=montbell  ?
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ Amazon.co.jp： (モンベル)mont-bell U.L. Down Guide Parka Men's 1101384: 服＆ファッション小物 价格:￥ 15,400
<iMadper> adam8157: 强烈要求你丫复制连接的时候, 特殊文字都转义! 不然我的emacs识别不了链接!
<adam8157> iMadper: 渣
<freeflying> adam8157, linux下有啥好的监控软件
<jiero> freeflying: 。。。alternativeto
<jiero> alternativeto.net
<alvin_rxg> Title: AlternativeTo - Social Software Recommendations (@ alternativeto.net)
<adam8157> freeflying: 不知道啊
<freeflying> jiero, 这个是啥
<jiero> freeflying: 你知道某个监控软件的名字就能在那里找到类似的
<iMadper> adam8157: http://www.amazon.co.jp/MOUNTAIN-HARDWEAR-%E3%83%9E%E3%82%A6%E3%83%B3%E3%83%86%E3%83%B3%E3%83%8F%E3%83%BC%E3%83%89%E3%82%A6%E3%82%A7%E3%82%A2-%E3%82%B1%E3%83%AB%E3%83%93%E3%83%8D%E3%83%BC%E3%82%BF%E3%83%BC%E3%82%B8%E3%83%A3%E3%82%B1%E3%83%83%E3%83%88-Collegiate/dp/B00FU1NF2O/ref=sr_1_19?ie=UTF8&qid=1387780549&sr=8-19&keywords=mountain+hardwear  这个呢?
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ Amazon.co.jp： MOUNTAIN HARDWEAR(マウンテンハードウェア) ケルビネータージャケット OM5665: 服＆ファッション小物 价格:￥ 18,375
<jiero> 如果真存在
<iMadper> adam8157: 我买的这款: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.PtmSLb&id=17756609201
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 正品现货 Marmot Ama Dablam Down 800蓬7203 土拨鼠带帽款羽绒服 价格:938.00 元
<adam8157> iMadper: 你淘宝买的啊?
<iMadper> adam8157: 对呀
<jiero> 。。。
<adam8157> iMadper: 靠谱?
<iMadper> adam8157: 都穿了这么久了, 没发现问题
<jiero> iMadper: 我以为你一切都海淘 :(
<iMadper> jiero: 我是屌丝
<iMadper> adam8157: 不过, http://www.amazon.co.jp/MOUNTAIN-HARDWEAR-%E3%83%9E%E3%82%A6%E3%83%B3%E3%83%86%E3%83%B3%E3%83%8F%E3%83%BC%E3%83%89%E3%82%A6%E3%82%A7%E3%82%A2-%E3%82%B1%E3%83%AB%E3%83%93%E3%83%8D%E3%83%BC%E3%82%BF%E3%83%BC%E3%82%B8%E3%83%A3%E3%82%B1%E3%83%83%E3%83%88-Collegiate/dp/B00FU1NF2O/ref=sr_1_19?ie=UTF8&qid=1387780549&sr=8-19&keywords=mountain+hardwear   这个真心赞.
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ Amazon.co.jp： MOUNTAIN HARDWEAR(マウンテンハードウェア) ケルビネータージャケット OM5665: 服＆ファッション小物 价格:￥ 18,375
<adam8157> iMadper: 你不说得有帽子么
 * iMadper mhw脑残粉. 
<iMadper> adam8157: 但是看到mhw, 我就啥条件都没有了
<iMadper> adam8157: 帽子确实必须. 不然冻死
<iMadper> lpy|afk: http://music.baidu.com/data/music/file?link=http://zhangmenshiting.baidu.com/data2/music/102796291/893081731387713661320.mp3?xcode=3eff4d7f0761ea288b299dc9f48f6ed10a331205e4921354&song_id=89308173   看看这个?
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ {"type"=>"audio/mpeg", 长度=>10.52 MiB, "disposition"=>"attachment; filename=\"\xB0\xD6\xB0\xD6\xC8\xA5\xC4\xC4\xB6\xF9.mp3\"", "md5"=>"a5e3786968461e3b5e42caf50d8212b4"}
<adam8157> iMadper: 日本码 我L还是XL?
<lpy|afk> iMadper: 嗯
<iMadper> adam8157: 看sizing info吧....
<iMadper> adam8157: 没事, 不合身的话送我, 我不嫌弃
<adam8157> ...
<jiero> adam8157: 你直接亚马逊中国买罢了。可以先退货。。。
<yunfan> adam8157: 你的头不止xl
<adam8157> jiero: 没有这些高大上啊
<adam8157> iMadper: ^^
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋...
<adam8157> roylez: 傻乐
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。你一定要高大上。。。
<jiero> roylez: 。。。挺好的，叫你傻了谐音
<iMadper> adam8157: ... lol~
<iMadper> adam8157: 中亚的羽绒服, 你买不起...
<adam8157> iMadper: 你买的这款可以啊, 比日亚美亚都便宜
<iMadper> adam8157: 这个是美亚四月份打折的时候, 这帮奸商囤的货
<iMadper> adam8157: 四月份的时候, 这些羽绒服经常99刀
<adam8157> 情侣装的节奏
<iMadper> adam8157: 你买mhw嘛
<iMadper> adam8157: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.10.H8VbxD&id=36329853433
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 大螺母现货正品哈德威尔hardwear山浩MHW羽绒服Hommes Kelvinator 价格:998.00 - 1199.00 元
<lpy|afk> iMadper: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=952897
<^k^> ⇪ t: 952897 – Firefox could not handle the correct Chinese encoding when download the file
<iMadper> lpy|afk: 好顶赞.
<iMadper> lpy|afk: 我在拜读你的博客
<lpy|afk> iMadper: .....
<lpy|afk> iMadper: 有P好读。。。
<jiero> 原来有指甲敲键盘真疼。。
<jiero> lpy|afk:你的nick是 老婆语 的缩写？
<adam8157> iMadper: 挺像的
<lpy|afk> jiero:  。。。不是
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩. 山浩是我最喜欢的牌子...
<yunfan> jiero: 指甲刮着那声音很渗人
<iMadper> adam8157: 可惜我当时买的时候, 这款还很贵
<iMadper> adam8157: 就买的土拨鼠
<yunfan> jiero: 老婆有？ 这是炫耀把
<freeflying> 小米盒子的遥控怎么用
<yunfan> freeflying: 你居然买小米了
<lpy|afk> iMadper: 坐等回复了。。。
<iMadper> lpy|afk: 你自己take了呀
<lpy|afk> iMadper: 看书去了 owo
<iMadper> 恩
<freeflying> yunfan, 小米盒子不错啊
<jiero> yunfan: 其实。有老婆应该不是很难的事情。
<lpy|afk> iMadper:  要别人认为是 bug 才能  take
<iMadper> lpy|afk: 哦...
<lpy|afk> imad
<lpy|afk> iMadper: 主要是还没想到从哪里下手。。。
<yunfan> freeflying: 没必要 现在智能路由都可以带得动电视机
<iMadper> lpy|afk: 恩.
 * jiero 糟了。忘了微波炉里加热的牛奶，没法泡可可粉了。。。
<lpy|afk> iMadper:  所以看看 别人 怎么说先 owo
<lpy|afk> iMadper: ok。。。
<iMadper> lpy|afk: okay
<adam8157> iMadper: 你买的什么码
<yunfan> freeflying: 你家里电视是买得什么型号的 我最近刚好要买 参考下
<iMadper> adam8157: m
<iMadper> adam8157: 对我, 够大
<adam8157> iMadper: 那我也是m了
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩.
<freeflying> yunfan, sharp的
<iMadper> adam8157: 你买哪个? 虽说是我推荐的, 不过买回来不喜欢别来找我蛤
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。
<adam8157> iMadper: 了解 准备情侣装了  我再看看
<jiero> adam8157: 你和谁情侣装啊
<jiero> adam8157: 这么快就有对象了啊
<iMadper> adam8157: :-)
<yunfan> freeflying: 具体型号呢 sharp的好像很贵把
<roylez> adam8157: 机油是谁啊
<adam8157> roylez: 买羽绒服 准备和 iMadper 同款
<iMadper> adam8157: 我是黑色 + 桔黄拉链
<yunfan> adam8157: 上面写着 基友联盟
<adam8157> roylez: 有啥推荐么? 羽绒服
<jiero> yunfan roylez gebjgd  ofan 这里相信基存在的神人们
<roylez> adam8157: yukon jr
<yunfan> jiero: 其实你才是 因为你连名字都带个 ji 在前面
<jiero> yunfan: 我从来不信，因为喜欢男喜欢女多么平场
<jiero> 平常
<yunfan> 基尔若 jiero
<jiero> yunfan: 呃。呃。
<adam8157> roylez: 重装...
<adam8157> roylez: 重啊
<imtxc> roylez: 主席
<freeflying> yunfan, 我的是几年前买的
<jiero> 喝了可可+牛奶就饱了，晚上不想吃饭了。
 * jiero 这种状态怎么可能长胖
<yunfan> freeflying: 那估计要上10k了
<adam8157> roylez: 这衣服一公斤... 你真疯
<roylez> adam8157: 卢瑟，还在服雾呢？
<adam8157> roylez: 555 早上一开窗子呛得很
<freeflying> yunfan, http://product.suning.com/0000000000/101360962.html
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ 夏普彩电LCD-40G120A【报价、价格、评测、参数】_平板电视_苏宁易购
<freeflying> yunfan, 这个已经没得卖了
 * cherrot 苍老师来了
<yunfan> freeflying: 苏宁买东西没问题么？
 * cherrot 妈蛋一层楼都空了是闹哪样！
<freeflying> yunfan, 有啥问题啊
<yunfan> freeflying: 我看中一款彩电 他们说苏宁服务很差
<imtxc> cherrot: 啊？在你们楼里面？
<freeflying> yunfan, 每家都一样
<imtxc> cherrot: 羡慕啊，要个签名啊喂
<freeflying> yunfan, you get what you pay for
<adam8157> iMadper: 你买的时候价格是多少
<iMadper> adam8157: 980
<iMadper> adam8157: 算上运费1k吧
<adam8157> ... 还贵些竟然
<iMadper> adam8157: 现在贵了?
<adam8157> iMadper: 938
<iMadper> adam8157: 赞.
<iMadper> adam8157: 王府井百货, 有家montbell的摊位.
<iMadper> adam8157: 里面有不少1000 fill的羽绒服哦~
<adam8157> iMadper: 买不起
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩. 我当初想过去试穿, 然后淘宝买, 发现里面最便宜的薄薄的羽绒服都18k
<adam8157> .......
<iMadper> 错了, 1.8k
<iMadper> ....
<adam8157> 差点一年白干了
<yunfan> freeflying: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/383519  这个有点怕阿
<^k^> yunfan: ⇪ 限华南西南：HKC 惠科 F42DA3200 42英寸 全高清电视 1899元 有晒单！_易迅网优惠_数码家电_什么值得买
<iMadper> adam8157: lol~
<freeflying> yunfan, 这个你也买啊
<freeflying> 搞不懂smzdm上咋会推荐这么垃圾的东西
<freeflying> 这个hkc是广东那边之前专门搞翻新的貌似
<freeflying> 他们之前还有个牌子叫hpc
<yunfan> freeflying: 我是以前见过hkc的屏幕还行
<freeflying> yunfan, 你要是要质量, 那就sharp, 要价格,就国产的如海尔创维这些
<yunfan> freeflying: 不知道康佳如何 我家里以前那个是康佳的
<imtxc> time
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点. 15:23 新年快乐 : 38.359天
 * kingbo 找了半天才知道,perl可以用unshift增加库目录，而且只能用resquire调用，不能用use
<freeflying>  yunfan 肯定没啥问题的
 * kingbo 菜鸟无畏
 * black_angel 摸摸 yunfan
 * adam8157 真热
 * adam8157 太热了 必须得买羽绒服了
 * kingbo perl有么特点呢
 * kingbo 这么多人用
<adam8157> kingbo: 强大 对程序员水平要求高 容易培养脑残粉 像C++一样  cc eexpress iMadper
<iMadper> adam8157: 我现在是ruby用户了
 * adam8157 是bash用户
 * iMadper shell最难
 * imtxc ruby 最难，我连版本号都搞不清楚
<kingbo> adam8157: 又吓虎人
<iwii> kingbo: $LOAD_PATH .unshift "./xxx"
<iMadper> kingbo: perl是给那些学不会shell的loser用的.. 比如我, 多次要学shell, 都学不会.
<adam8157> kingbo: 巨巨实话
<iMadper> imtxc: shell你搞明白了ksh/csh/zsh/bash/xx
<adam8157> iMadper: 我刚对perl的总结有错么?
<iwii> 看了 gentoo 的 /etc/init.d/  目录，感觉 bash 很乱
<iMadper> adam8157: 对程序员水平要求不高... 但是确实容易产生脑残粉~
<kingbo> adam8157: 我不怕，一向不深入研究，只用我需要的功能
<iMadper> adam8157: perl极易速成呀
<iMadper> kingbo: 当年, 其他语言还不火的时候, 谁家能有cpan这种重量级特性?
<adam8157> iMadper: 我的意思是 水平不高的序员去用perl会有很多隐患, 例如写出无法维护的代码
<adam8157> kingbo: ^
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩
<kingbo> iwii: 你用的这个操作是在.pl文件里吗，我看到还有个push也能达到这个功能
<jlzhang> 系统管理员一般都喜欢用perl
<kingbo> iMadper: 第一次听说cpan，迷茫
<imtxc> 写perl的时候还打算今后维护？
<iMadper> kingbo: unshift, 在数组首添加, push, 在数组尾添加. 所以push也可以, 没啥意外的
<jlzhang> kingbo: 建议用cpanm安装模块
<kingbo> iMadper: 嗯 ，看到的文档也这么说的
<iMadper> kingbo: perldoc -f func_name
<adam8157> kingbo: 你想干啥? 单纯的想学一门动态语言?
<iMadper> kingbo: perl的文档倒是很全
<jlzhang> perl写的好的话，看起来跟英语差不错哈，注释都不用
<kingbo> 这语言还这么好玩？
<adam8157> jlzhang: WEB语言才是不用文档
<iMadper> adam8157: http://blog.est.im/post/69161031446  看这个了嘛? 大快人心!
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 疑Google员工把8w行Python项目用4w行Java重写了 - est's blog
<kingbo> adam8157: 不想学，一向坚持我的C
<yunfan> freeflying: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=36277630896  准备买这个
<^k^> yunfan: ⇪ 海尔Leader/统帅LE46LNW7安卓智能/46英寸/平板LED液晶电视机 下单立减100元 实付款2999元 价格:4799.00 元
<iMadper> adam8157: 渣渣py就该被我大java秒杀
<adam8157> iMadper: 重写啊, 用brainfuck重写估计都好很多
<yunfan> kingbo: 学python好了
<iMadper> adam8157: 不可能! 你用bf重写个试试看
<adam8157> iMadper: 我已经脑残了
<yunfan> iMadper: 用行数来衡量项目 恰恰说明了这帮人是啥德性
<iMadper> adam8157: ... ...
<iMadper> yunfan: 不光是行数. 你点进去看.
<jlzhang> adam8157: WEB语言是标记语言，不能同类而语好吧？
<kingbo> yunfan: 前段时间用过一次，感觉比较实用，赞一个
<yunfan> 可以想见 之前的代码是怎样的 我还记得以前看过你们红毛的一个py代码 看得我吐 iMadper  cc adam8157
<yunfan> 都是java思路
<adam8157> jlzhang: 我说的是这个 https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WEB
<^k^> ⇪ t: WEB - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<adam8157> jlzhang: 不是用于web的语言 二是WEB语言 lol
<iwii> kingbo: 这个 $LOAD_PATH .unshift 是ruby的，呵呵
<iMadper> yunfan: 我也想喷, 但是这里估计有我不少同事.
<adam8157> WEB 是一种计算机编程语言系统。它由高德纳设计，是第一种实现他称作“文学编程”的语言：旨在通过在描写性的文字中嵌入源代码，让开发者如同创建文学作品一样编写软件；而非像其他大多数编程语言中一样正相反。所采用的结构更注重人阅读要求，而非编译器的要求。
<iwii> WEB ..
<adam8157> kingbo: 我也只会C和Bash, 555
<kingbo> iwii: 呃，看到无数提及ruby，没接触过。。。
<kingbo> adam8157: 我现在也只会这两个
<adam8157> kingbo: 同菜
<yunfan> iMadper: 又不是他们写的 怕啥
<kingbo> adam8157: 可惜在lighttpd里不好实现功能
<iMadper> yunfan: 不一定哦~
<iMadper> yunfan: 现在大家迷信py, 蔽公司也有不少py写手的
<yunfan> iMadper: 那要是他们骂你 我帮你助阵
<iMadper> yunfan: 还是不要引发争斗了
<yunfan> iMadper: py没啥好迷信的
<iwii> kingbo: ruby2.0的速度不python快，没说pypy
 * yunfan tmd 海尔不卖我这个区域
<kingbo> yunfan: 看样子还是把前段时间摸的python用到web会快些
<adam8157> pypy快是快 但是残疾
<adam8157> yunfan: "呵呵" 42线城市
<adam8157> yunfan: 我家镇上收京东亚马逊都没问题
 * kingbo 还是不学perl吧，怕看多了糊途
<hulu> mp4creator 哪里有？
<hulu> 最新的好像支持lucid
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐渡我
<lpy|afk> iMadper: 剩蛋假期 12天！！！
<lpy|afk> iMadper: 罪恶的资本主义国家
<imtxc> yunfan: 你在家能收到顺丰不错了
<imtxc> iMadper: 你有12天的圣诞假期！
<iwii> kingbo: perl 比 bash 好， ruby 比 perl 简单
<yunfan> imtxc: 我家许多快递都能收到
<imtxc> yunfan: 那还不错
<yunfan> adam8157: 这点是不爽 其实我家那么靠近杭州  没理由三大不送
<yunfan> adam8157: 还好 上天猫找官方旗舰店 他们有部分送
<iMadper> imtxc: 怎么会有...
<iMadper> lpy|afk: ... 我也恨.
<yunfan> adam8157: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=19862625581  现在在看这个
<^k^> yunfan: ⇪ Leader/统帅LE42KNH7电视机LED液晶42英寸WIFI安卓智能电视机 送99元无线鼠标相当于2699 价格:3599.00 元
<adam8157> yunfan: 但是不属于江浙沪...
<yunfan> 在问他 那个android能不能自己装软件
 * cherrot 负载到2 大丈夫么？
<yunfan> adam8157: 现在都是江浙户完了
<huntxu> cherrot: 才到2
<huntxu> cherrot: 不上50都不好意思拿出來說
<cherrot> huntxu: 。。。。
<adam8157> cherrot: 800多的见过没, 当年写的小程序虐scheduler
<huntxu> cherrot: 之前在家ssh公司，入口那台機器在編譯java，卡的一逼，負載180起步。。。
<imtxc> cherrot: 负载2？ 你待机呢？
 * cherrot 你们都太懵了。。。
<cherrot> http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/631512d9jw1ebtovk76poj20f00qodhg.jpg
<iMadper> cherrot: 这是你?
<imtxc> cherrot: 赞
<imtxc> iMadper: 老师啊
<cherrot> http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/631512d9jw1ebtovkp84uj20hs0np40h.jpg
<iMadper> imtxc: 不认识.
 * iMadper 准备去年会
<adam8157> iMadper: 卧槽 贵司今天年会?
<huntxu> iMadper: 帽帽年會有模特秀不
<adam8157> iMadper: 我就参加过一次 sigh
<yunfan> cherrot: 不错阿
<cherrot> iMadper: 尼玛这是苍老师好么
<imtxc> 年会有发ipad 么
<yunfan> 其实仓老师的教育片我还没看过 虽然她名气这么大
<iMadper> huntxu: 你来就有
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩. 年会有红包吗?
<huntxu> yunfan: 那你看過誰的
<adam8157> iMadper: 我就不吐槽了
<iMadper> adam8157: 说说, 我没参加过
<iMadper> adam8157: 50的红包也行呀
<imtxc> cherrot: 让给你们题字啊
<adam8157> iMadper: 你问问dzhu老湿
<iMadper> adam8157: 今年抽奖, 一等奖是一件短袖的tee哦~ 好激动~
 * iMadper 苍天保佑我抽中
<adam8157> iMadper: "呵呵"
<iMadper> adam8157: 我来rh也一年半了, 还没一件rh的衣服呢~ 这次年会要是能抽中一等奖拿件tee就好了~
<iMadper> adam8157: 好紧张
<adam8157> 一等奖...
<roylez> iMadper: 你确定不是特等奖？
<iMadper> adam8157: 二等奖听说也是tee
<adam8157> iMadper: "呵呵"
<iMadper> adam8157: 三等奖估计是一包纸巾了吧?
<iMadper> roylez: 没这个奖项吧?
<huntxu> roylez: 你啃老還沒啃夠啊
<Niac> 不会那图案自己去淘宝打印一件 啊
<yunfan> imtxc: 那天买的那两个路由器到了
<lpy|afk> iMadper: 抽多一件送我
<roylez> huntxu: 你啃够了？
<iMadper> lpy|afk: 全公司就两件, 我都抽过来? 不合适吧?
<huntxu> roylez: 我爹媽沒存款，又不是國企職工
 * lpy|afk 以收集 T-shirt 为生
 * adam8157 我这还有一件"红帽大使"的T
<hulu> 谁知道哪里有 mpeg4ip
<huntxu> iMadper: 居然有兩件這麽多，壕公司
<adam8157> huntxu: 你啥时候回去啃老
<cherrot> imtxc: 人太多了 没挤进去
<imtxc> cherrot: 唉，能亲自面对老师撸一发也好啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 你要面对bluezd撸一发?!
<iMadper> adam8157: ^^
<imtxc> ……
<iMadper> adam8157: 咱们找个机会, 成全了 imtxc 吧
<adam8157> 没我事儿 我啥都不知道
 * imtxc 啥都不知道
<iMadper> hulu: 你找这些东西干嘛?
<iMadper> http://coolshell.cn/articles/10804.html
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ X-Y Problem | 酷壳 - CoolShell.cn
<adam8157> 目测近几个月我会扔掉很多衣服
<iMadper> adam8157: 等你的羽绒服到了, 寄给我就好. 你知道rh地址的
<huntxu> adam8157: 我夏天的衣服寄回廣州
<jusss> adam8157: 因为体重增加了很多导致很多衣服穿不了？
 * adam8157 三本书 ulk v3, apue v2和tcpl v2 answers  换一本 ulk v3影印本
<adam8157> jusss: 不是, 补丁太多了
 * adam8157 三本书 ulk v3, apue v2和tcpl v2 answers  换一本 ulk v3影印本  求啊
<imtxc> adam8157: 我用 ulk v3 换你那三本吧……
<adam8157> imtxc: 影印版?
<imtxc> 不是
<adam8157> imtxc: 哼
<huntxu> adam8157: 為何要影印版
<imtxc> lol
<adam8157> huntxu: 陈莉君翻译的神一样, 句句没毛病 上下文放一起就XX不通
<adam8157> huntxu: 几本书都这个熊样
<imtxc> adam8157: 自己下载了打印呗
<imtxc> 趁着公司半夜没人，加一个  cron
 * adam8157 三本中文书 ulk v3, apue v2和tcpl v2 answers  换一本 ulk v3影印本  求啊
<jlzhang> at
<huntxu> adam8157: 這不是國內書都一樣的嘛
<adam8157> huntxu: 所以想换影印版啊
<huntxu> adam8157: 你要學會在逆境中生存
<iMadper> adam8157: 有epub的, 用kindle看
<adam8157> iMadper: 我会说我有kindle原版么
<huntxu> iMadper: kpw只適合看azw的書，真的
<huntxu> iMadper: epub什麽的都不能看
<iMadper> huntxu: ... 我nook看epub很爽诶
<adam8157> iMadper: 但是技术书6"太难受, 求个nexus 10
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩, 是呀, 翻页也慢
<adam8157> huntxu: 我有原版哦
<iMadper> adam8157: 你买呀, 你赚这么多钱!
<huntxu> adam8157: tab不適合看書啊，不爽屏幕
<huntxu> adam8157: 買的？
<adam8157> huntxu: share给你过了啊
<adam8157> books/kindle
<huntxu> adam8157: 而且中國賣的書也是質量參差
<huntxu> adam8157: 貌似下載了，沒來得及看。。。
 * imtxc 有中文 kindle 小说，谁要
<huntxu> adam8157: 最近又看回紅樓夢了。。。
<cherrot> imtxc: 什么小说
 * imtxc 自己在z.cn买的去了DRM的
<adam8157> huntxu: 赞
<imtxc> cherrot: 邮箱来 share 给你
<jusss> adam8157: 为什么米国人这么推崇了不起的盖茨比？
<imtxc> jusss: 因为村上春树动不动就引用一句……
<cherrot> imtxc: cherrotluo at gmail
<huntxu> adam8157: 30塊的amazon卡，買了10本書了左右了。。。
<iMadper> adam8157: 送你一张好人卡!
<huntxu> adam8157: 還剩9塊多
<jusss> imtxc: 村上春树。。。没看过他的，
<adam8157> huntxu: 我最喜欢黛玉在屋外偷听宝玉和袭人说话那一段!!!!!
<jusss> 只看过麦田守望者
<huntxu> adam8157: ...
<adam8157> 还是和静雯? 我忘了....
<huntxu> adam8157: 80回版本吧，看著爽，但總不知道結果。。。
<imtxc> cherrot: 一句分享了
<huntxu> adam8157: 120回的，後面太扯淡，但是也好歹是個結果。。。
<adam8157> huntxu: 必须是看80回本啊
<huntxu> adam8157: 最近還在看西廂記。。。
<imtxc> cherrot: 里面有两本是下载的，别的都是正版喔
<adam8157> .....
<adam8157> huntxu: 你这是少女怀春的阶段啊
<imtxc> huntxu: 学翻墙？
<huntxu> adam8157: 那明顯是少男懷春好吧。。。
<adam8157> iMadper: 各种高质量 各种原版哦
<huntxu> adam8157: 調戲良家婦女還成功了的節奏
<iMadper> adam8157: 赞! 好顶赞!
<adam8157> iMadper: 最难找的c90标准pdf咱都有
<iMadper> adam8157: !!!!
<adam8157> iso个奸商买一百多刀
<adam8157> 卖
 * iMadper 把好人卡扔到 adam8157 面前
<adam8157> huntxu: 你破釜沉舟了?
<imtxc> cherrot: 你有好书也加进去呗
<adam8157> huntxu: 过年就辞职回家吧
<jusss> adam8157: ...ansi c89有吗？没经过iso删减的ansi c89
<adam8157> jusss: c89和c90一样啊 没删减
<jusss> adam8157: iso c删减了一部分ansi c89
<imtxc> jusss: 村上经常引用 菲茨杰拉德
<cherrot> imtxc: 么么哒
<adam8157> jusss: 谁跟你说的, 标准这种东西不一样的话就是两个标准, 但事实上他俩是一个标准, 你见过哪里把他俩分开过?
<cherrot> imtxc:  kindle里的书直接发送给别人就可以看么？
<cherrot> imtxc: 话说从来没试过。。
<imtxc> cherrot: 如果有DRM的，得去掉
<cherrot> imtxc: soga ~好人一生平安
<imtxc> cherrot: 如果是我共享的这个，直接发就可以，用 calibre 发送就可以
 * adam8157 三本中文书 ulk v3, apue v2和tcpl v2 answers 谁要啊 出了我自己去买一本 ulk v3影印本
<jusss> adam8157: Expert C Programming , page 16
<jusss> adam8157: 你能找本tcpl 第一版吗？
<adam8157> jusss: 去掉的是"Rationale"
<yunfan> adam8157: 刚才下单买了两台海尔的电视
<hulu> 谁熟悉 mpeg4ip
<hulu> 哪里能下载？
<adam8157> jusss: The ANSI C Rationale (only) is available for free by anonymous ftp from the site ftp.uu.net, in directory
<adam8157> /doc/standards/ansi/X3.159-1989/.
<imtxc> yunfan: 两台？
<adam8157> jusss: Rationale, 基本上就是tcpl的附录
<adam8157> yunfan: 壕
<jusss> adam8157: 网上有tcpl第一版的资源吗
<adam8157> jusss: 不知道
<imtxc> cherrot: 里面有本《偷书贼》不错，马克斯的成名作
<jusss> adam8157: 好想瞻仰想K&R C
<Niac> 有什么治愈系的书没
<cherrot> imtxc: 我最近在看 7周7语言 写的也挺不错的~ 不过该补补情商了。。
<jusss> adam8157: 书里经常提到K&R C,第二版里没发现啥特点，第二版应该是ansi c了吧，真想看看K&R C
<black_angel> Niac: 书倒没有，不过有《卑鄙的我》一二部，里面的小黄人绝对是治愈系的顶级生物
<Niac> 集异壁那坐着出新书了，没人看？
<imtxc> Niac: 治愈系？
<black_angel> i love 小黄人
<Niac> 对啊，感觉好受伤啊
<imtxc> Niac: 你找的是鸡汤大全？
<imtxc> Niac: 还是毕淑敏
<Niac> 鸡汤对我没用的
<happyaron> Niac: 喝鸡汤呢
<Niac> 哲学啊神学啊心理学的也都没多大效果
<happyaron> Niac: 那你需要妹子，lol
<Niac> 是啊 ，只有看那2b代码的时候才不会烦躁
<black_angel> 妹子是最治愈的, lol
<Niac> 萌妹子才治愈
<imtxc> 我等着看《阿尼玛》呢
<Niac> 痞子蔡？
<imtxc> 是啊
<Niac> 他以前的书还行，最近的都没看
<Niac> 有什么好的纪录片看吗
<imtxc> Niac: CCAV的那个《茶》
<imtxc> Niac: 据说能PK《舌尖》
<Niac> 我想看经济文化方面的
<yunfan> imtxc: 一台送父母 一台自用
<yunfan> adam8157:他妈的 两台加起来还不如你一个水果贵
<imtxc> Niac: 讲茶的还不够文化！
<imtxc> Niac: 讲茶的还不够经济！
<adam8157> yunfan: 我哪里有水果?
<Niac> 一切和party有关的都讨厌
<yunfan> adam8157: 你有基金 股票 哼哼
<adam8157> yunfan: 没有基金 乖
<adam8157> yunfan: 你有房子
<Niac> imtxc：有没有类似金钱的故事之类的纪录片
<jusss> In 1978, Brian Kernighan and Dennis Ritchie published the first edition of The C Programming Language.[14] This book, known to C programmers as "K&R", served for many years as an informal specification of the language. The version of C that it describes is commonly referred to as K&R C. The second edition of the book[15] covers the later ANSI C standard.In 1978, Brian Kernighan and Dennis Ritchie published the first edition of The C Programming Language.[14] 
<adam8157> 这里有没有淘宝的前端??? 我被你们的bug搞得很不爽
<yunfan> adam8157: 我房子都是贷款买的 你要来贷款 也可以买
<imtxc> adam8157: taobao 有啥 bug
<imtxc> 有没有能撸点的BUG，拿来玩百发 lol
<cherrot> adam8157: 淘宝的前端很棒了  我们的前端能让你哭死
<adam8157> cherrot: 这就不知道了 我没有QQ号
<yunfan> cherrot: tencent前端不错呀 那个webqq的前端页里还留了个debug console给人玩
<yunfan> 我领导的老婆是tencent的 貌似老发东西吃
<yunfan> 然后领导就带来给我们吃
<ofan> test
<^k^> ofan:点点点. 16:39 新年快乐 : 38.306天
 * adam8157 招行中了一张电影票...
<cherrot> yunfan: 我说的 qq.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: 腾讯首页 (@ qq.com)
<cherrot> yunfan: 在哪 我也玩玩去
<cherrot> eexpress:  echo "DAL_ERROR" | grep -E 'DAL_(?<!RET)\w+'  这个理应是能grep到的吧， ee 如果用perl应该怎么写？
<cherrot> eexpress: 找到办法了
 * adam8157 呵呵
<ofan> test
<^k^> ofan:点点点. 17:00 新年快乐 : 38.292天
<ofan> test
<^k^> ofan:点点点. 17:01 新年快乐 : 38.290天
<sjd_zeus> ah
<sjd_zeus> test
<^k^> sjd_zeus:点点点. 17:08 新年快乐 : 38.286天
<black_angel> yunfan: 元芳，这事你怎么看？
<adam8157> ofan: 呕饭
<ofan> adam8157: 基娃
<ofan> 错了。。
<ofan> adam8157: 啊蛋
 * adam8157 slaps ofan 
<freeflying> yunfan, 腾讯都发些啥东西吃呢
<yunfan> freeflying: 饼干 巧克力什么的
<yunfan> 不过我那领导是土豪亲戚 我分不起哪些是亲戚带的
<jusss> zsc: 你知道怎么从网站上下载pdf格式的文章吗?
<zsc> jusss: 什么意思?从baidu?
<jusss> zsc: http://www.scribd.com/doc/96115661/The-C-Programming-Language-First-Edition-ISBN-0131101633
<^k^> ⇪ ti: The C Programming Language (First Edition, ISBN 0131101633)
<^k^> ⇪ t: The C Programming Language (First Edition, ISBN 0131101633)
<jusss> zsc: 这种，你知道怎么下吗
<zsc> jusss: 不知道
<jiero> nas到底有什么用处？
<jiero> 是不是 百兆网卡 NAS 无意义啊？
<adam8157> 那厮
<jiero> adam8157: 和你同性/姓
<jiero> adam8157: 李那厮惹到你了？
<adam8157> jiero: nas -> 那厮
<jiero> adam8157: 。
<jiero> Network Attached Storage
<jiero> 怎么用啊。不明。不明。
<brest_> 我用过synology的nas
<jiero> adam8157: 当妈，我我吃太多了，需要健胃消食片，最近10年，我用的的80%药物都是那东西。
<adam8157> jiero: ......
<jusss> adam8157: pdf的文章网上怎么下？
<jiero> brest_: 不知道啊。我想把一台老电脑用来当 nas
<adam8157> jusss: 那个网站需要交钱下
<Pudge> brest_: 你的id有啥含义么
<Pudge> brest_: 我看着很有感觉
<jusss> adam8157: 人家要美元 法郎 欧元，我哪有。。。
<adam8157> jusss: 我有
<jusss> adam8157: 那你下一份给我吧
<adam8157> jusss: 那是扫描版啊
<jusss> adam8157: 那你能能找到别的版本？
<adam8157> jusss: 不能
<jiero> Pudge: 。。。
<jusss> adam8157: 78年的书，后面都是2nd版了
<jusss> adam8157: 想找个1st版太难了
<Pudge> brest_: 求响应
<Pudge> jiero: 你认识？
<adam8157> jusss: 要8.99$呢
<jiero> Pudge: 你一说，我突然想起 breast
<Pudge> jiero: 你想多了。。。
<Pudge> jiero: brest_ 这哥们一定是法国的
<Pudge> brest_: 而且是我的校友
<jiero> Pudge: 哦。
<brest_> 就是个城市名
<jusss> adam8157: 你上次不是美元多的没地方花吗。。。
<Pudge> brest_: télécom bretagne?
<adam8157> jusss: "呵呵"
<jusss> adam8157: 然后你全捐了？
<jusss> adam8157: 10美元都没留？
<adam8157> jusss: 捐了一点点, 现在还有
<jiero> Pudge: 你在哪里？
<jusss> adam8157: 如果能收藏本就好了，哎
<Pudge> jiero: 我在巴黎啊
<jiero> Pudge: 哦。还是那里啊。
<Pudge> brest_: 哥们，你哪届的啊
<jusss> Pudge: 帮我买本书吧，9美元
<adam8157> jusss: http://www.amazon.com/Programming-Language-Brian-W-Kernighan/dp/0131101633/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1387792963&sr=1-2&keywords=The+C+Programming+Language
<^k^> ⇪ ti: The C Programming Language: Brian W. Kernighan, Dennis M. Ritchie: 9780131101630: Amazon.com: Books
<Pudge> jusss: 为何放弃治疗！
<Pudge> jusss: 什么书，我先看看适不适合你看
<jusss> adam8157: 你发的是第二版。。。
<adam8157> jusss:  Paperback, February 22, 1978 --   $49.01 $4.16
<adam8157> jusss: 可以选版本
<jusss> Pudge: http://www.scribd.com/doc/96115661/The-C-Programming-Language-First-Edition-ISBN-0131101633
<^k^> ⇪ ti: The C Programming Language (First Edition, ISBN 0131101633)
<adam8157> jusss: 新的49$ 旧的4.16$
<freeflying> adam8157, 你的新书?
<adam8157> freeflying: 不是
<Pudge> jusss: 放弃吧，为何要走上这条不归路
<Pudge> jusss: 我必须称你还没开始之前拉你回来
<Pudge> jusss: 感谢我把
<jusss> adam8157: 这美国的amazon,邮寄过来要多少钱，
<adam8157> jusss: 海淘的话外加五六十吧
<freeflying> adam8157, 蛋蛋啥时候来开讲吧
<adam8157> freeflying: 讲啥啊
<freeflying> adam8157, hangout c集训营
<jusss> adam8157: 哦
<adam8157> freeflying: 哦 C 的话没问题
<jusss> adam8157: 我找到了个torrent,可是下载好慢
<adam8157> jusss: xunlei
<jusss> adam8157: å°±4 peers
<brest_> Pudge: 俺不是你校友
<jusss> Pudge: 给你个种子帮我下个pdf, 20M，然后邮寄给我
<jusss> Pudge: 我这边下国外资源下不动
<jlzhang> 我的机械键盘到了，手感不错。
<jusss> 你们看pdf用什么软件呀？
<Pudge> brest_: 。。。不是校友。
<Pudge> brest_: 那你是哪里的， ubo？
<Pudge> 还是在brest上班？
<jusss> Pudge: pdf你用什么？
<jlzhang> evince，我用这个看专程pdf的小说
<jusss> jlzhang: 它是gnome的。。。我不是gnome
<Pudge> jusss: adobe啊
<jiero> Pudge: linux下用adobe各种bug啊
<jiero> 、么
<Pudge> jiero: 我不用linux
<jiero> Pudge: windows 下 用 evince 纯找死
<jiero> Pudge: 你现在 windows 2013？
<Pudge> jusss: 为什么要走向这条不归路！
<Pudge> jiero: win 8
<jlzhang> 恩，现在才支持，原来它还依赖libgtk的……
<jlzhang> 现在才知道
<jiero> Pudge: 让我想起了ie7呃
<jlzhang> jusss: xpdf，这个不依赖
<brest_> Pudge: 我不在brest。。
<jiero> brest_: 你不在法国？
<Pudge> brest_: 尼玛，那你起这个id
<brest_> Pudge: ce n'est qu'un id comme les autres
<Pudge> brest_: 到底是何居心，brest跟你有何关系
<brest_> Pudge: 是你想多了
<jiero> Pudge: 你应该能看懂法语
<Pudge> jiero: 对不起，看不懂！
<jiero> Pudge: 。。。
<jiero> 你妹。。。你在法国多久了，看不懂。。。
<jusss> jlzhang: Pudge , 我已经用firefox打开了本地的pdf文件
<Pudge> brest_: j'aime bien savoir la ville Brest sert à koi pour toi
<jiero> Pudge: 。你不是用了翻译软件吧
<Pudge> jiero: 不要说出来！
<Pudge> brest_: 哥们，说说啊，我很好奇
<Pudge> brest_: 因为这个城市对我很重要
<brest_> Pudge: 匿了。。
<Pudge> brest_: 你要是id叫巴黎啊，马赛啊，我就不问了
<Pudge> brest_: 别啊，求解惑啊
<Pudge> brest_: 你跟这城市啥关系啊，别害羞啊
<jusss> Pudge: 你今天吃错药了，哪有这么死追不放的
<jusss> 吃饭去了
<Pudge> jusss: 你不懂这个城市对我的意义
<Pudge> jusss_away: 记得饭后吃药
<Pudge> brest_: 哥们，我求你了，说说啊
<Pudge> brest_: 我让imadper给你带3分钟帽子
<Pudge> morlai!!!
<Pudge> morlaix: 你到底跟breton有啥关系啊！！！
<jiero> morlaix: 你被跟踪狂看上了
<Pudge> morlaix: 不要以为你改成火车到brest前一站我就不认识！
<jiero> ofan: 沤饭你好
<lainme> jiero: 晚上好
<jiero> lainme: 晚上好
<Pudge> morlaix: 大哥， 这里就这么几个人，难得碰到一个来自同样地方的，何必呢，介绍一下啊
<ofan> jiero: 好
<jiero> lainme: 现在是最舒服的季节吗？
<lainme> jiero: 恩
<morlaix> Pudge: 兄弟啊 咱真就是随便取得名啊
<Pudge> morlaix: 你随便起名字就能起的全是brest相关的地方？
<Pudge> morlaix: 我只是想知道你跟brest啥关系啊
<Pudge> morlaix: 是去玩过？还是住过？还是在那里上过学啊
<morlaix> Pudge: 都不是啊
<Pudge> morlaix: 那是啥，你是如何了解这里的？
<morlaix> Pudge: breast
<Pudge> morlaix: 扯淡吧你就
<jiero> Pudge: 他是认识你的女同学，来这里戏弄你的
<Pudge> morlaix: morlai这个地方你能扯出来啥
<Pudge> jiero: 。。有可能。
<morlaix> Pudge: 那我搬远点
<Pudge> morlaix: 别啊，你咋就不肯说你跟bretqgne的关系呢
<Pudge> morlaix: 你怕啥啊，我已经不在那里居住很多年了
<jiero> lainme: 近来还是作宅女么？
<lainme> jiero: 是啊
<jiero> lainme: :p 能感觉你好像没啥变化呐。。。
<Pudge> narbonne: 何必这么极端呢。。
<Pudge> narbonne: 只要你还在法国l
<jiero> narbonne: 只要你在法国， Pudge 就会追你到尽头
<jiero> lainme: 有什么好玩的么
<jiero> 哇。我还是正规点。
 * jiero 也要疯狂些了。
 * jiero 抱抱 happyaron
 * jiero 开溜
<Pudge> zixi: 你跑不了的
<zixi> Pudge: 你是n+i来的？
<Pudge> zixi: 是啊
<Pudge> zixi: 你看，你终于肯说话了吧
<Pudge> zixi: 大家交流一下多好，你为啥非要逃避呢
<zixi> Pudge: 呵呵
<Pudge> zixi: 你哪年来的
<zixi> Pudge: 我真不是brest的
<Pudge> zixi: 那你去brest呆过？
<zixi> Pudge: 我就是有个朋友在那边
<zixi> Pudge: ENSTA的
<Pudge> zixi: 了解了，这不完了。。非要刺激我这么久
<zsc> vipzrx: ...
<zixi> Pudge: 是你一看到 就像打鸡血了一样
<Pudge> zixi: 因为我在那里生活了6年。。。还有一个famille。感情深厚
<Pudge> zixi: 所以看到有人跟brest有关系，我就感到很亲切。
<wiiw> zhcon 果然不错
<wiiw> 可以聊irc,哈哈
<October21> Pudge: brest是什么？
<zsc> test
<^k^> zsc:点点点.  19:22 
<wiiw> g brest
<^k^> wiiw: brest http://lmgtfy.com/?q=brest |Brest| (French pronunciation: ​[bʁɛst]; Breton: [|brest|]) is a city in the Finistère département in Brittany in northwestern France. Located in a sheltered position not |...|
<Pudge> October21: 一个城市
<Pudge> October21: 我最爱的城市
<October21> 法国的？
<duyue> October21: brest http://lmgtfy.com/?q=brest |Brest| (French pronunciation: ​[bʁɛst]; Breton: [|brest|]) is a city in the Finistère département in Brittany in northwestern France. Located in a  sheltered position not |...|
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Let me google that for you
<October21> duyue: 刚才没看到 wiiw 查过 :(
<zixi> quit
<tobe3irc> Any conversation?
<jusss_away> Pudge: 你用的什么输入法‘
<imtxc> lol
<zsc> test
<^k^> zsc:点点点. 20:18 新年快乐 : 38.154天
<imtxc> 赞，加进去过年提醒了啊,  ^k^
<silencly07> hello, 大家好:)
<zixi> 有没有做semantic web的朋友
<imtxc> silencly07: 好啊
<imtxc> 马蛋，这就跑了啊
<imtxc> 为最大限度地利用宝贵的运力资源，引导广大旅客增强购票的计划性，2014年春运期间，铁路部门对因旅客原因办理车票改签，且改签后车票的乘车日期在2014年1月16日至2月24日期间的，退票时按票面票价的20%核收退票费。
<imtxc> 这招狠
<iMadper> lpy: 帮你要了一件衣服, 如果前台还记得, 应该会给我.
<lpy> iMadper: 还真要了。。。
<lpy> iMadper:  mozilla 的实习提供住宿！！
<iMadper> lpy: 恩, 看到了
<lpy> iMadper:  大赞！！跃跃欲试
<iMadper> lpy: 投!
<lpy> iMadper:  在招的好像是 春季
<iMadper> lpy: 恩. 挺好呀
<October21> 火狐中国怎么样？
<lpy> iMadper: 我去不能啊
<iMadper> lpy: 为啥?
<lpy> iMadper: 我下学期还有课啊。。。
<iMadper> lpy: 下学期, 大三下.
<iMadper> lpy: 恩, 先把gsoc拿下再说吧那就
<iMadper> lpy: 慢慢来
<lpy> iMadper: 有理
<iMadper> lpy: 下学期来搞内核吧.
<lpy> iMadper: 噗
<iMadper> lpy: 我已经不打算做uefi了, 打算回内存管理, 顺便看看alsa
<lpy> iMadper: 内存管理挺好的 嗯嗯
<iMadper> lpy: 没用, 想挣钱, 就网络和存储.
<lpy> iMadper: ...
<iMadper> lp
<iMadper> lpy: 问题是, 我的网络的基本功太渣了...
<iMadper> lpy: 做网络, 我也没资源...
<lpy> iMadper: 我才叫渣。。。
<lpy> iMadper: 资源？
<iMadper> lpy: 一开始接触一些网络相关的bug来入门呀..
<iMadper> lpy: 入门最难呀
<lpy> iMadper: 哦好吧
<lpy> iMadper:  mozilla 有个邮件列表跟工作有关
<lpy> iMadper:  满眼都是工作。。。感觉自己肉身翻墙指日可待
<iMadper> lpy: 赞! 给个传送门
<lpy> iMadper: https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/mozilla.jobs
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 取标题 execution expired
<lpy> ...
<lpy> iMadper: 先去补作业。。。
<iMadper> lpy: 恩, 好
<Pudge> iMadper: 您老终于出现了
<iMadper> Pudge: .
<iMadper> Pudge: 咋了?
<Pudge> iMadper: 没啥，刚才遇到一个法国的，被我追踪了
<iMadper> Pudge: 追踪了?
<Pudge> iMadper: 算了，没啥
<dchxcrow> 现在是无人区的时间么
<happyaron> dchxcrow: ...
<Pudge> iMadper: 同事都放假了。工作毫无动力。
<iMadper> Pudge: 你也休假呀
<iMadper> Pudge: 或者一起来研究这个: http://jan.newmarch.name/LinuxSound/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Programming and Using Linux Sound
<Pudge> iMadper: 休个蛋，攒着过年啊
<iMadper> pud
<iMadper> Pudge: 哦.
<iMadper> Pudge: 啥时候回来? 来北京还是直接去武汉? 我请你吃饭的
<Pudge> Pudge: 无聊。。。都是被人做过无数遍的东西。
<Pudge> iMadper: 。。能有点新东西研究下么
<October21> iMadper: 罗姐说的audio 100% 是什么情况？
<iMadper> Pudge: 新东西? uefi, 玩不玩?
<Pudge> iMadper: 应该是北京，呆3天
<Pudge> iMadper: 不好玩。。
<iMadper> October21: 没上下文, 你就给我个单词, 让我怎么猜....
<October21> 在powertop里显示的100.0%        Audio codec hwC0D0: Realtek (pulseaudio )
<iMadper> October21: 是说声卡在全功率运作.
<October21> 这是问题吧？
<iMadper> October21: 谁知道他100工作的时候, 是在干嘛
<iMadper> October21: 解码/混音什么的, 全功率运作很正常
<October21> 这是不是你研究的范围？
<October21> iMadper: 罗姐说这是BUG
<October21> 听你解释我就明白了
<iMadper> October21: 我在看我的笔记本
<iMadper> October21: 我觉得是bug.
<Pudge> iMadper: gtx 720m这个显卡如何
<October21> 你不是说“全功率运作很正常”？
<iMadper> Pudge: 不错, 比集成显卡强一些呢
<Pudge> iMadper: 准备弄一个，打dota2用
<October21> 我才只用vlc听收音机
<iMadper> <iMadper> October21: 谁知道他100工作的时候, 是在干嘛
<iMadper> <iMadper> October21: 解码/混音什么的, 全功率运作很正常     October21 有前提的好伐! 如果是在解码/混音
<Pudge> iMadper: 现在那个610m dota2特效全开卡爆
<iMadper> October21: 别只跳出几个字来挑我毛病呀.
<iMadper> Pudge: 恩, 也没好到哪儿去
<imtxc> 嗨，大家好
<October21> 我只是疑问，没有别的意思
<Pudge> iMadper: 这种全是bug，又无商业支持的东西，还研究它干嘛
<Pudge> iMadper: 你看当初写linux私房菜的鸟叔现在，把linux批成什么样了
<iMadper> Pudge: 有bug可以修呀.
<Pudge> iMadper: 没钱谁愿意修啊
<iMadper> Pudge: 我靠linux混口饭吃诶大哥, 你能不用linux, 我不行呀
<Pudge> iMadper: lol
<Pudge> iMadper: 让人又爱又恨的东西
<October21> Pudge: 鸟哥怎么说的？
<Pudge> iMadper: 跟人生一样，linux就像单身生活，自由自在
<Pudge> iMadper: 但是又混乱不堪
<October21> 比王垠如何？
 * NWMonster 总是被推荐 Linux私房菜   求这本书的评价，是否值得看？
<Pudge> iMadper: windows就像有个老婆，各种限制和麻烦，但是生活健康规律稳定，能长寿。
<iMadper> Pudge: 恩.
<Pudge> October21: 王垠也在骂了啊
<iMadper> NWMonster: 不是正常人的毅力能坚持的下去的.... 一点点儿给你讲那些无聊的东西...
<October21> Pudge: 没有骂，不过在说微软好
<Pudge> NWMonster: 别走上这条不归路啊
<October21> 他有新浪的博客，你可以看看
<October21> 争议很大
<NWMonster> iMadper Pudge 好的，我不会看了，谢谢
<Pudge> NWMonster: 介绍一堆当时看着觉得精彩，但是你一辈子用不到的工具
<Pudge> NWMonster: 跟网络小说没区别
 * iMadper 看的时候就觉得无聊的工具
<NWMonster> Pudge: 恩，可能我豆瓣关键词里有相关内容，老是给我推荐，但是光看书名不是我喜欢的类型，所以问问
<October21> 能看下去的人会怎样？
<Pudge> iMadper: 一个vim弄的比dota还要难上手，怎么玩！
<iMadper> October21: 会等一个月之后忘记
<October21> 成你们这样？
<Pudge> October21: 能看下去的人最后都做windows开发区了
<iMadper> October21: 至少比我强吧, 我当时看了十几页也就.
<imtxc> 啊
<Pudge> i,q
<Pudge> iMadper: 所以你还在做linux下，我在做windows下。。。
<iMadper> Pudge: lol~ 你被linux下无聊的工具细节给吓走了? lol~
<October21> Pudge: 你还不是为生活
<October21> linux能带来福利，你……
<Pudge> iMadper: 我只是想敲段代码，然后编译运行，为啥逼我用esc :wq保存， 为啥逼我写makefile，为什么！！！
<iMadper> Pudge: ZZ保存
<iMadper> Pudge: makefile不需要写
<October21> Pudge: 我觉得这只是工程
<NWMonster> Pudge: 用makefile管理不方便吗？
<October21> 我不了解工程的流程所以我编译不过程序
<NWMonster> 摆脱鼠标效率不快吗？
<October21> 我很业余的
<Pudge> 没发现快到哪里去，当然如果你是纯coder当我没说过。。
<Pudge> 人类进化了几十年，发明了鼠标，现在又转回去了？
<strangemk2> Pudge: 换成其他ide更坑爹，只想敲段代码，却要被逼着生成一个"工程"
 * NWMonster 一个用HHKB来写CODE的码农路过
<Pudge> iMadper: 我轻易的引起了小纷乱
<iMadper> Pudge: 有了自动档, 但是很多人就喜欢买手动档的车.
<happyaron> NWMonster: 壕
<strangemk2> Pudge: 还要分release和debug
<iMadper> Pudge: 恩, 很容易.
<October21> NWMonster: 这麽优待自己
 * iMadper 一个用笔记本自带键盘来irc吹水的人
<Pudge> iMadper: 我继续捣乱
<iMadper> Pudge: 好.
<Likki> ide自动配置的东西好多
<iMadper> Pudge: 我正想让小白们都去用win呢
 * void2 也是hhkb用户
<October21> “有了自动档, 但是很多人就喜欢买手动档的车.”这个例子不错
<Pudge> 生成工程就点个鼠标的事，1秒， 不生成工程要先用文本编辑器打开文件，写好保存了再手动命令编译
<Pudge> 要是用ddd debug 更蛋疼
<iMadper> Pudge: 写好了, F6 编译并运行
<Pudge> 这不是给自己找麻烦么
<iMadper> Pudge: F9 gdb-many-window
<Pudge> iMadper: 要自己配置的，尤其是文件多的时候，
<Pudge> iMadper: vs全部自动托管，多省心，
<NWMonster> 写code的时候，有个好键盘，就会有个好心情
<October21> Pudge: 你这是搞CLI VS GUI 啊
<October21> 有意的吧？
<NWMonster> 不想让工具打断我的思路
<iMadper> Pudge: vs + vax才是神器
<Pudge> iMadper: 顶！
<iMadper> Pudge: vax好贵的
<iMadper> Pudge: 但是效果真的很赞, 商业软件, 名不虚传.
<iMadper> Pudge: 我用过破解版...
<iMadper> /么
<Pudge> iMadper: 除了用vs写程序，我大脑里充斥着各种工具的使用方式。完全没法静下心来思考
<NWMonster> 鼠标当然很重要，但是在code的时候，双手操作键盘的时候，这个时候用其中一个手去动鼠标，的确是很扰乱思路的一件事
<iMadper> Pudge: 不会呀, 手指记忆
 * iMadper 不会code... 不能理解
 * NWMonster hhkb用户群v5\
<NWMonster> 感觉vax拉低了我的智商。。。。
<NWMonster> 自从用了vax，WINAPI的参数我就记不清了
<NWMonster> 不知是福是祸啊
<imtxc> 医疗保这个折子能不能换成卡啊
<Pudge> iMadper: 脑子都记不住，还手指记忆！
<Pudge> iMadper: 我的手指记忆都奉献给dota和星际了！
<stardiviner> iMadper: 给我发送个私人消息，我测试下ERC
<stardiviner> Pudge: 其实也不是手指记忆，而是肌肉记忆。
<October21> stardiviner: 你都用神器？
<stardiviner> October21: 是阿，Vim用过1年多，转Emacs玩了。。。
<imtxc> stardiviner: 啊
<stardiviner> imtxc: 你“啊”是什么意思？
<imtxc> stardiviner: 啊，在我这里就是 “恩，是的” 的意思
<October21> 声调不同，意思就不一样
<stardiviner> imtxc: 啊。。
<stardiviner> 好吧，我无法体会语境。不能自行脑补。
<freeflying> NWMonster, dump个mbr给我
<NWMonster> freeflying: 你要那干嘛？
<imtxc> 咦，谁粉我了
<NWMonster> 求互粉
<black_angel> 树莓派用什么语言来做开发呢？c/c++?python?java?
<NWMonster> 树莓派是基于arm的，但做开发，完全可以使用c/c++/py/java/rb等等等等
<black_angel> 官方貌似说默认提供了 python?
<imtxc> NWMonster: lol，你知道安利么
<imtxc> black_angel: 你听过安利么
<black_angel> imtxc: 我有个保温瓶是安利的
<imtxc> 火车上这句话能招来很多话题啊，在这里不好用呢
<NWMonster> imtxc: 安利不算传销吗？
<imtxc> NWMonster: 算不算我不管它
<NWMonster> 记得原来住过的一个地方，旁边就是安利培训集会的地方
<NWMonster> 跟电视里演的传销培训一模一样
<imtxc> 我用用那句话而已
<imtxc> NWMonster: 是不是那些人见到人开口就问：你知道安利吗
<NWMonster> 洗脑式教育。
<October21> 李阳老师加入里吧？
<NWMonster> imtxc: 反正他们入场和出场的时候，我和室友都不出去，他们上去抓住你就是一通吓扯
<Pudge> 你就跟他们聊dota， 很快他们就忘了要推销案例了
<NWMonster> 他们会先给你聊你的爱好，然后逐步亲近你，他们上课这些骗人的招数都教的
<NWMonster> 还美其名曰这是与人相处的社交法宝
<NWMonster> 我去。。。。。忽悠就是忽悠
<dchxcrow> happyaron: ．．．．．．
<Pudge> iMadper: 还不睡觉
<Pudge> iMadper: 现在元旦还是3天么
<October21> 1天
<gcell> 有用longeneqq的吗？求教一个字体设置的问题
<gcell> longene自带的wine环境字体渲染很糟糕，应当如何改善？
<maxiaojun> Ubuntu下是不是沒有原生的聯機棋牌遊戲？剛剛看GGZ Gaming Zone也是一副死掉的樣子
#ubuntu-cn 2013-12-24
<MeaCu1pa> .
<freeflying> MeaCu1pa, 哭胖
<Niac> merry chrismas
<vipzrx> Niac: zao
<Niac> vipzrx:zao
<vipzrx> Niac:  我是联通的宽带10M 路由器上wan口的ip是153.34.3.180，这是一个公网ip吗？平不通
<vipzrx> 可以ping通，但是我连不上去
<Niac> 不清楚呢
<vipzrx> 好吧
<kingbo> 10M带宽,how much?
<jiero> kingbo: 最低 800 元。
<jiero> kingbo: 地狱是有级别差异的
<jiero> kingbo: 你大概在第5层？
<kingbo> 这么便宜，我4M就800大元了
<jiero> kingbo: 有些地方 800元 是 20M
<vipzrx> 我早苏州 600邦手机66元套餐 送A790
<ipython__3> python a列表按b列表切片,怎么办哦? 比如 a = ['x', 'y', 'z']  b=[1, 2] 想得到c列表 c=[['x'],['y','z']]
<jiero> kingbo: 某些小区里，800元从 2005年就是 20M
<kingbo> 唉，没话了，不坑声，这消费太埋汰人了
 * ipython__3 python中.
<vipzrx> 怎么在irc里面贴图片
<jiero> kingbo: 而同行政区的我这里今年才 6M，800元
<vipzrx> 像代码那样的网站
<ipython__3> vipzrx: 你想多了.
<ipython__3> irc只能是纯文本.
<jiero> vipzrx贴链接，有些客户端会直接显示
<kingbo> jiero: 我生活在富人区啊
<jiero> kingbo: 你的层级太低了，地狱9层？
<kingbo> 对着jiero流口水...
<jiero> kingbo: 。。。
<vipzrx> 我之前看到的，就是我上传图片到一个网站，然后在irc里面发链接
 * jiero 抱抱 happyaron 还在疯？
<vipzrx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/  像这样的 只是用来贴图的
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37743
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 中国因应国内企业要求继续调查微软诺基亚收购案
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37744
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 高压下的食盐不再是食盐
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/47153/are-your-programmers-working-hard-or-lazy-one
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 你是一个努力工作的程序员还是懒惰的程序员？ - 开源中国社区
<vipzrx> http://lenky.info/archives/2013/09/01/2341
<^k^> vipzrx: ⇪ Lenky个人站点 » 实现irc快速发图
<kingbo> jiero: 我现在上个网，还得在领导机上偷偷装openssh，这了不让人发现，用ssh上他机器，再用ssh+connect上我家做成代理，最后用这个4M的网来实现我现在的网络环境，水深得很啊
<jiero> kingbo: 这世界太黑暗
<jiero> kingbo: 都不能直说。
<kingbo> jiero: 看个网页只能算是龟速.......
<jiero> I want squarepuff dominos pizza!
<jiero> only squarepuff -
<jiero> kingbo: 归宿就是这样。read it later 构架
<kingbo> jiero: 只在梦中向住自由
<jiero> kingbo: 自由是全体一起争取的，不过多数人是笨蛋，所以无可能。
<jiero> kingbo: 错了，是多数人向往成为笨蛋但。
<kingbo> jiero: 在现实中偷窃自由。。。
<jiero> kingbo: 累。
<onlylove> 在领导机上偷偷装openssh？
<kingbo> 是真累
<jiero> unsubscribe ramsgate domino's pizza...
<jiero> 我竟然没做。。。
 * jiero 吃了上百pizza。最好的还是 garlic prawn on square puff 。。。
<jiero> 啊啊
<kingbo> onlylove: 是啊，这里领导基本上都是机盲，一般就会上QQ+office，连到困绑的msn/live是什么都不知道
 * jiero 想吃。。。
<kingbo> 就怕设备管理的高手来了
<jiero> 吃一个一天就够了。
<jiero> kingo 你留个信息，请管理高手高抬贵手
<jiero> kingbo: 反正领导看不见，检查方能谅解就好
<kingbo> jiero:留不得，那是一条裤子的
<jiero> kingbo: 。。。
<jiero> 你妹。领导的计算机是充公的，单位网络之一！
<jiero> kingbo: 用领导的机器当服务器。
<jiero> kingbo: 让领导在虚拟机中操作！
<onlylove> kingbo: 你不能上啥网啊
<kingbo> jiero: 一个月过去了，基本上没出现状况，说明单位的网限连接数，不限流量，对领导不够成威胁，看样子不会被查
<onlylove> kingbo: 你单位不让上外网么
<kingbo> jiero: 不可能啊
 * jiero 才知道square puff 被取消竟然是因为 50% 的人没吃过。吃过的有 10%的人不喜欢。。。
<kingbo> onlylove: 限制员工上外网，透明代理，只有领导有帐号......
<jiero> 哦。是 20%
 * jiero 抱抱 iMadper 我不信我最喜欢的 pizza 基竟然是这样被取消的。 https://hk.toluna.com/polls/1453831/Do-like-Domino-Square-Puff-Pizza.htm
 * madper 抱抱 jiero 
<jiero> madper: 哦。为什么回到原点了
<jiero> 放下对神的敬仰了吗？
<madper> jiero: 低调~
<jiero> eexpress: 这个频道是单一神教。
<jiero> madper: 我没忍住。。。
<madper> jiero: ;-)
<yunfan> jiero: 沙漠诸一神教 还是 飞天面条怪教？
<jiero> yunfan: 过云下面条教
<jiero> 穿云面条
<jumb> hell everybody
<jiero> 。。。
<eexpress> 额。ctags找不到文件。http://imagebin.org/283563 谁知道。
<onlylove> eexpress: 不是说vim需要改良么，正好趁机改啊
<eexpress> 你改？
<ipython__31> 我找到办法了!!! fib数列一样的处理办法
<jiero> eexpress: 神。
<onlylove> eexpress: 找不到文件，无非是路径不对，文件不存在或者权限不对嘛
<zwssd> 
<zwssd> haha
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我也掉陷阱里了。这种水平的键盘。经常输入错误。。。
<zhangwei> 谁知道，怎么能在这里创建个频道
<madper> zhangwei: 你在创建频道的哪步遇到什么问题了?
<eexpress> onlylove: 这些事情还要你说。下面grep都看到。算了。直接doxygen了
<madper> eexpress: 神, 私聊.
<imtxc> madper 是谁
<cherrot> zhangwei: 直接/join 就行了
<onlylove> imtxc: 自己猜
<cherrot> imtxc: iMadPer的老婆啊
<imtxc> 喔喔
<cherrot> imtxc: 真笨~
<imtxc> linux 里面怎么连别人在win下共享的文件夹，能不装软件的最好
<zhangwei> 电脑端看不见你们聊天，我擦，手机上irc才能看到
<onlylove> imtxc: 不是smb么
<cherrot> imtxc: 你需要samba啊
<imtxc> 哟你嗯  samba 挂载？
<zhangwei> 哈哈，果然创建了一个频道 #zhangwei
<zsc> 哈哈,你建频道玩..
 * jiero 摸摸 irc
<zhangwei> 恩，现在主要用来电脑跟手机传文本用
<jiero> cherrot: 调侃 madper 你是一流的 :)
 * jiero 摸摸 imtxc
<imtxc> jiero: 不给摸，要收费
<cherrot> madper: jiero 么么哒
 * jiero 摸摸 cherrot。
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 但现在亦流出一种说法表示“么么哒”实质为求欢的暗语：当一方发出“么么”的信号表示请求滚床单,而“么么哒”则是对求欢信号的回应。。。。
<jiero> 。。。
<zsc_> 吧喇叭啦,蹦蹦蹦
<jiero> zsc_ 猫咪，下水道洗个澡再上来
<zsc_> jiero: 表,吃纸去
<zhangwei> 这都是什么暗语哇
<imtxc> cherrot: 幸亏我没有回应你的求欢信号
<cherrot> g 么么哒
<^k^> cherrot: 么么哒 http://lmgtfy.com/?q=么么哒 2012年7月26日 |...| 我一直以为|么么哒|是亲亲的意思啊！！！！到处给同学留言|么么哒|啊！！！今天才 知道意思这么邪恶！！！还到处留下了自己邪恶的证据！
<cherrot> imtxc: 你用身体响应了啊
<imtxc> cherrot: 我要告诉媒婆
<imtxc> cherrot: 休了你
<zhangwei> 今天貌似是圣诞前夜
<madper> zhangwei: 圣诞前夜 ==> 平安夜
<Niac_> 求苹果
<imtxc> madper: 今天没有加油NTR么
<madper> imtxc: 我有ntr举动.
<linuxlearn997> help
<onlylove> 求问，怎样使用变量才算滥用
<onlylove> jiero: 庸人自扰
<jiero> onlylove: 之
<imtxc> onlylove: 变量滥用？
<onlylove> jiero: 就像小伙伴一样
<onlylove> imtxc: 恩
<onlylove> jiero: 前几天，互联网十大流行语，我伙惊呆落选，理由是，专家说，小伙伴有男性性器的含义，低速下流
<imtxc> onlylove: int a = b; a = c; a = d; a = e; a = f;
<onlylove> jiero: 网友赞叹，专家知道的真多
<jiero> onlylove: 你的小伙伴让我想起 ofan 了，前些日子我，我和我的小伙伴在逛街，过马路的时候，突然身后传来了撞击声。然后是各种惊叫~
<jiero> 我擦，心想终于能亲眼看到个车祸现场了啊。我了个去，一回头，那个血肉模糊啊，我和我的小伙伴都惊呆了，咦？我的小伙伴呢?
<onlylove> imtxc: shell和perl的变量滥用
<ofan> jiero: 你妹的
<jiero> ofan: 让我记住这段子的就是你啊。
<onlylove> jiero: 所以有些事，就看你往哪个方向想，你自己邪恶了就表说别人不纯洁
<jumb> 有装ubuntu 12.04弄全志方案的么？
<imtxc> onlylove: 你还不让人专家刷存在感了
<onlylove> jiero: 记得苏东坡和佛印的典故么，记得苏小妹是怎么说的么
<jiero> onlylove: 当你不知道什么意思的时候就去网上搜索，结果是什么样，不是你能决定的
<onlylove> imtxc: 恩，拿砖砌墙的家伙，简称砖家，为了省笔画，叫专家，赶紧搬砖去！
<jiero> onlylove: 心有未来，看人皆有未来。
<jiero> lol
<onlylove> imtxc: 准确点说，不是为了省笔画，是因为文盲，不知道砖怎么写，记不住
<imtxc> ....
<jiero> onlylove: 非要都学会了才去交流的缘故。
<jiero> onlylove: 但是人们又不想分家
 * jiero 摸摸 imtxc
<onlylove> jiero: 非要都学会了再交流，你一辈子不用和人说话，因为你知道的越多，代表你不知道的更多
<jiero> onlylove: 对啊对啊
<onlylove> jiero: 你要允许别人犯错误
<jiero> onlylove: 对啊对啊
<onlylove> jiero: 但是诸如万人空巷，空穴来风这种滥用以至于改变原本含义的，不可原谅
<jiero> onlylove: 容错机制非常落后的中国——
<freeflying> happyaron, debian里的gnupg依赖libselinux, 扯了点
<onlylove> jiero: 中国就没有容错机制，什么粉墨登场空穴来风，都已经改变含义
<jiero> onlylove: 有用错过么
<onlylove> jiero: 你知道粉墨登场是褒义词还是贬义词？
<jiero> onlylove: 万人空巷？
<onlylove> jiero: 空穴来风是啥意思
<onlylove> jiero: 如果你去找成语典故……
<jiero> onlylove: 没用过粉墨登场，我讨厌化妆，所以自己的语言里绝对不提。
<onlylove> 继续看shell去……喵的，我恨hadoop
<jiero> onlylove: 哦。
<imtxc> 唉，
<imtxc> 要获得终身成舅奖了，该准备啥礼物啊
<Niac_> js越看越牛逼
<onlylove> imtxc: 不用准备
<imtxc> onlylove: 那说不过去啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 我当舅的时候不到10岁
<imtxc> onlylove: 亲舅？
<imtxc> 那你姐得比你大多少岁
<onlylove> imtxc: 不是
<onlylove> imtxc: 表姐的
<imtxc> onlylove: 喔，那不算
<onlylove> imtxc: 你亲姐结婚了？
<onlylove> imtxc: 挺好啊，有个姐姐，我是独子
<imtxc> onlylove: lol
<imtxc> onlylove: 你可以生二胎啊
<dchxcrow> 什么时候结婚
<onlylove> imtxc: 你傻啊，你生的起，你养的起？
<Niac_> 繁衍是件大事
<onlylove> imtxc: 问你，现在幼儿园多钱，奶粉多钱，国产的你敢买吗？
<dchxcrow> imtxc: 不会是元蛋吧
<imtxc> onlylove: 总得想办法不是么
<onlylove> imtxc: 以后上学，各种花销，你保证你的收入供得起俩孩子？
<imtxc> onlylove: 大家都说生不起养不起，难道大家都不生小孩了不成
<onlylove> imtxc: 如果是女孩还好说点，如果是男孩，结婚，买房，你确定两个没问题？
<onlylove> imtxc: 我没别的意思，二胎是给有钱人准备的，穷人只能养一个
<October21> 零个太少，一个不多，两个就够了
<imtxc> onlylove: 唉
<imtxc> onlylove: 但是一直逃避问题也不是办法啊
<onlylove> October21: 就算两个都是独生，有毛用，想养俩，有心无力
<zsc_> imtxc: 不用贵重,要有纪念意义的,最好是能保留的长远的
<onlylove> imtxc: 不是逃避不逃避的问题，养不起就不养呗
<onlylove> imtxc: 又不是强制的
<October21> onlylove: 这样说富人要增加啊 :)
<Niac_> --！
<onlylove> imtxc: 二胎的目的，是为了调整中国人口比例，现在男多女少
<onlylove> imtxc: 女孩多点，以后婚姻才不会有问题，社会才不会有问题
<imtxc> onlylove: 这么说吧
<imtxc> onlylove: 我觉得吧
<October21> onlylove: 这个比例是建立在同年龄段来说的
<imtxc> onlylove: 婚姻问题跟性别比例关系不大
<onlylove> imtxc: 可以这样讲，当年马寅初提出的时候就执行，改革开放的时候放开，刚好
<imtxc> onlylove: 我从来不认为我孤独一辈子是因为性别比例的原因
<onlylove> October21: 你的意思是，你要上大学的时候找个幼儿园的？或者找幼儿园的的女儿？
 * imtxc 单身没有理由，就是因为丑
<eexpress> imtxc: 你自认这样？
<onlylove> eexpress: 他没救了
<imtxc> eexpress: 对我来说就复杂了
<eexpress> 如果自认，那是没救了哦
<imtxc> eexpress: 如果只是因为丑的话，那我得深深的感谢我的外表，它帮我掩盖了我的各种缺点
<onlylove> imtxc: 果真没救了
<imtxc> lol
<eexpress> 我记得你有点萌的啊。 imtxc
<imtxc> eexpress: 那是两年前
<eexpress> ....
<onlylove> eexpress: 他不知道怎么利用自己的萌去萌到妹子
<imtxc> eexpress: 工作的岁月，是个屠宰场啊
<eexpress> 草，赶紧发近照
<imtxc> 当然不能发
<October21> 发个萌妹子总可以吧？
<imtxc> 你们以为 yunfan 离开北京真的是为了 remote 么，你们太简单了
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37747
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 卡拉什尼科夫去世，享年94岁
<onlylove> imtxc: 被你吓到了？
<imtxc> onlylove: 见过我真相的人都很危险啊，不然他为什么跑 lol
<onlylove> 肿么办，合同是三年的，和妹子约好了15年还在北京的，万一这期间不小心看到imtxc，咋办啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 唉，你好危险
<onlylove> 不行，我的截图，保留记录，到时候好解释
<onlylove> 恩，不用截图，反正有log
<imtxc> ..
<imtxc> 咦， adam8157 乃在啊
<adam8157> imtxc: 乖
<onlylove> 准备吃饭去
<imtxc> onlylove: http://www.gome.com.cn/product/9124440396.html?cmpid=cps_241_237&cmpid=cps_241_237
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 【戴尔（DELL）Ins14VR-3516B】戴尔（DELL）灵越Ins14VR-3516B 14英寸笔记本（双核酷睿i5-3337U 4G 500G GT625M-1G独显 DVD刻录 Linux WIFI 蓝牙 摄像头）黑色【价格 行情 报价 促销】 -国美在线
<imtxc> 这个怎么样
<adam8157> imtxc: 有dvd的, 不要
<onlylove> imtxc: 现在笔记本都用低电压了？
<imtxc> adam8157: 多一个位置可以换硬盘吧
<imtxc> onlylove: dell 的好多U的
<onlylove> adam8157: 国美才3K
<adam8157> imtxc: 闲得
 * adam8157 抵制光驱
<onlylove> adam8157: 这是给人孩子买的，不是自己用
<onlylove> adam8157: 抵制毛，给你个blue-ray看你抵制不
<adam8157> onlylove: 抵制
<adam8157> onlylove: 我讨厌增加厚度的机械装备
<adam8157> onlylove: 有钱的话连机械硬盘一同抵制
<adam8157> 光驱这种东西 完全用不到, 占地儿 烦人
<dreameyesonme> 大家今儿个吃苹果了么
<huntxu> adam8157: hhkb很厚
<onlylove> adam8157: 你连笔记本一起抵制吧，带个pad就好
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 等你送
<adam8157> huntxu: 买了?
<imtxc> onlylove: 我打算就下单这个了
<adam8157> onlylove: 什么逻辑? 我讨厌光驱我又不讨厌笔记本
<dreameyesonme> 你来拿啊  多的是  我最不喜欢吃苹果  酸啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 你给别人买啊，随便，我对戴尔没啥概念
<huntxu> adam8157: 沒錢
<adam8157> dreameyesonme: 为什么要吃苹果?
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 苹果有甜得
<dreameyesonme> 平安夜嘛
<onlylove> adam8157: 中国人造的，平安夜，苹果
<imtxc> 不知道国美的退换货怎么样
<dreameyesonme> 酸，，
<onlylove> adam8157: 取平的同音
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 啥苹果酸，你这时候去找个富士试试
<adam8157> 不信教的中国人过圣诞莫名其妙 平安夜这个词莫名其妙 吃苹果莫名其妙
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 你如果说国光酸我无话可说，不过国光这东西，你现在能找到就不错了，很少有人种类
<zsc_> adam8157: 这只是收礼物的一个理由而已
<adam8157> dreameyesonme: 我超喜欢吃苹果, 怎么会酸呢? 富士什么的
<adam8157> zsc_: 那倒是
<onlylove> adam8157: 你刚发现？无非是商家促销，中国人凑热闹
<dreameyesonme> 比起香蕉苹果难道不酸嘛？
<onlylove> adam8157: 苹果有酸的
<zsc_> adam8157: 女人最喜欢营造过节的气氛,恨不得天天过
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 比起糖来，糖精还是苦的
<adam8157> onlylove: 和商家促销关系不大吧, 中国人自己逻辑混乱脑子笨的原因
<dreameyesonme> 所以我不爱吃  又冷。。
<onlylove> adam8157: 主要是中国人习惯凑热闹
<dreameyesonme> 我苹果是从我姐家拿的  她塞给我的。。
<zsc_> adam8157: 其实对没到手的,男的还是很需要个机会送礼物
<adam8157> onlylove: 回家可劲儿吃苹果!!
<dreameyesonme> 话说谁知道儿童票怎么买啊？
<dreameyesonme> 火车票
<adam8157> dreameyesonme: 让你家大人给你买, 哪有儿童自己买票的
<dreameyesonme> ==  我买学生票的话 现在就好买了  但是带我外甥女回家的话难道我们的票得分开买吗？  这样我们怎么坐在一起呢？
<eexpress> 为毛要吃苹果
<adam8157> dreameyesonme: 12306能买儿童票但是不能买学生票 好像
<adam8157> eexpress: 不知道为毛
<zsc_> eexpress: 因为富含维生素和纤维?
<dreameyesonme> 怎么可能啊  学生票是能买的
<eexpress> adam8157: nnnd 你自己说的： 回家可劲儿吃苹果!!
<eexpress> dreameyesonme: 手机软件买吧
<dreameyesonme> 但是儿童票是不是跟成人票一起是提前20天预售呢？
<adam8157> eexpress: 因为我喜欢吃苹果, 而且山东苹果便宜有好吃
<eexpress> 男吃苹果女吃香蕉？
<dreameyesonme> 我还是找度娘吧 你们应该都没买过儿童票。。
<dchxcrow> ＵＳ现在是不是已经放假了呢
 * zsc_ 山东不产苹果
<adam8157> zsc_: 山东不产 胶东产
<dreameyesonme> 烟台苹果不是很有名吗？
<adam8157> dreameyesonme: 是啊, 他硬生生把胶东给分裂出去了
<adam8157> lol
<zsc_> adam8157: 胶东产就好了,山东太大了,打一片
<yunfan> imtxc: 那我离开帝都是为了啥？
<yunfan> eexpress: 昨天问你装修花了多少 怎么不回答？
<imtxc> onlylove: 反正这个价位都差不了多少
<yunfan> adam8157: 学生票需要刷磁条 写信息进去 儿童票列车员核对就行了
<dreameyesonme> 那儿童票提前几天预售？
<dreameyesonme> 学生票是30天
<dreameyesonme> 我想买22号的
<dreameyesonme> 学生票有的  但是我俩得一起买啊。。
<madper> adam8157: 李老板!!!
<adam8157> madper: 乖
<jusss> adam8157: 外国人对the有缩写吗？
<adam8157> jusss: the?
<jusss> adam8157: 嗯
<madper> adam8157: 是不是soc, 基本用的都是i2s总线?
<adam8157> i2c
<madper> adam8157: 哦, 那我都得看了
<adam8157> madper: i2c是个很简单的控制总线 用的很多
<adam8157> madper: soc用啥我不知道
<adam8157> j
<adam8157> jusss: 不知道
<madper> adam8157: 学驱动开发, 是不是来块儿板子会比较好?
<adam8157> madper: 其实倒也不用 本机写个不依赖硬件的驱动不一样么
<jusss> adam8157: 下的8部电影名字全是The开头的，the world's end the weather man the lord of the ring the great gatsby...全是the开头的，能直接把the缩写就好了
<madper> adam8157: 恩...
<adam8157> madper: 虽然我有板子 lol
<jusss> adam8157: 我现在是文件夹是大写开头，文件全小写，每次打T都感觉好麻烦
<jlzhang> zsh
<dreameyesonme> 去微博上问可以么？
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 买不到一起可以协商换下
<onlylove> madper: 你确实不是usart？
<onlylove> madper: 驱动开发？
<onlylove> madper: 淘宝上各种arm开发板啊
<onlylove> madper: 单片机嵌入式……
<onlylove> madper: 不过老实说，那些东西……大都是usb设备驱动或者液晶屏驱动啥的
<dreameyesonme> 我现在就是希望能现在一起买。。不能话我就只能1月3号抢票了。。
<yunfan> adam8157: mutt怎么去掉左边的栏位？
<dreameyesonme> 22号的票应该不好买啊 。。
<adam8157> yunfan: 本来就没有栏位
<madper> onlylove: 想写个codec驱动练手
<yunfan> adam8157: 就是左边的
<adam8157> yunfan: 本来就没有栏位
<adam8157> y
<yunfan> adam8157: wtf, 我抓图
<adam8157> yunfan: 正经的mutt没有那个
<onlylove> madper: 你看到超市那些小票打印机没
<adam8157> yunfan: 你用不正经的mutt-sidebar找谁
<onlylove> madper: 买个那个，然后自己从头写驱动
<madper> onlylove: 有datasheet吗?
<zsc_> i2s和i2c不是一回事呀
<onlylove> madper: 没吧，问下爱普生？
<yunfan> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i542452  adam8157 我特么没用阿 我就从仓库装的mutt
<madper> zsc_: 刚才哪个人说是一个东西了?
<zsc_> 怎么扯i2c上去了
<dreameyesonme> 每年圣诞都能收到礼物啊  你们猜为什么
<onlylove> madper: 我其实觉得，那个给Linux写摄像头驱动的挺牛的
<adam8157> yunfan: 你这就是sidebar版本
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 妹子收不到礼物的很少
<dreameyesonme> == 好吧 因为是生日
<adam8157> yunfan: 我没用过不正经的 你按一下? 然后搜索sidebar吧
<onlylove> madper: 我突然想起，我一个亲戚家里有个老式的针打，还真带着datasheet
<yunfan> adam8157: 草 这是你家仓库给的
<madper> onlylove: 跟我说这个干嘛...
<onlylove> madper: 不过那时候系统貌似是dos
<yunfan> adam8157: 没搜到
 * adam8157 表示自己不用ubuntu
<madper> onlylove: 打印机驱动, 很多时候是通用的打印接口
<adam8157> yunfan: 确定不是混了什么源
<adam8157> ?
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 好吧，提前一天祝你生日快乐
<adam8157> yunfan: :set sidebar_visible=no
<dreameyesonme> 谢谢  明天吃饭又要排队
<yunfan> adam8157: 我就加了个hyperdex的源 和这应该没关系 不过仓库里又有mutt 又有 mutt-patched
<yunfan> adam8157: 好 我44
<imtxc> yunfan: 我去，你的 mutt 咋这样
<yunfan> adam8157: 好了 真该死
<adam8157> yunfan: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/mutt#Mutt-Sidebar
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Mutt - ArchWiki
<yunfan> imtxc: 你的发我看看
<yunfan> adam8157: 貌似现在仓库里的都是这个版本 我vps上的也这鸟样 不过那个利用sidebar来显示imap的label
<imtxc> yunfan: 我的就跟网络上所有人的截图一样啊
<freeflying> dreameyesonme, adam8157 可以收留你
<imtxc> yunfan: 我现在用 mu4e 了，所以没有图..
<jusss> 为什么网上的mplayer cache都设置为8192？
<onlylove> jusss: 这个大了还是小了
<dreameyesonme> freeflying: 收留我做甚
<jusss> onlylove: 当然是小了。。。内存4G, 8192才8M
<yunfan> imtxc: 怎么会没图？
<dreameyesonme> 真不喜欢过生日  还要想着怎么请同学吃饭
<dreameyesonme> 玩啊之类的
<yunfan> 做小？
<imtxc> yunfan: 因为 zsh: command not found: mutt
<yunfan> imtxc: 我是说既然你用mu4e 就把mu4e的抓个图出来看看  你的理解 诶
<imtxc> yunfan: 啊，酱紫啊
<onlylove> jusss: 所有人机器都4G内存么，考虑到CPU的处理能力，以及硬盘缓存的大小，保证播放的时候既能流畅，又不频繁读取硬盘，默认值是一个很保守的缺省设置
<freeflying> dreameyesonme, 这样你就不用为回家发愁了
<yunfan> freeflying: 那她还是需要去买票
<dreameyesonme> 我回家不发愁啊  我要带我外甥女回家  买票好曲折啊
<jusss> onlylove: 那硬盘缓存大小是？
<dreameyesonme> 主要我18号得考试  我不然我早回家了
<imtxc> yunfan: 呐，这样 http://imagebin.org/283587
<onlylove> jusss: 现在最大的是32，但是有部分笔记本的是8M
<onlylove> jusss: 得到想要的答案了？
<freeflying> yunfan, 蛋蛋给她买机票了
<jusss> onlylove: 硬盘缓存大小是32M?
<yunfan> 外神女给我保管好了
<onlylove> jusss: 你丫的懂不懂硬件
<dreameyesonme> 你能保管的了吗？调皮的要命
<onlylove> jusss: 硬盘缓存，指的是焊在硬盘电路板上的那块芯片
<freeflying> 有谁用chef的
<jusss> onlylove: 哦
<yunfan> imtxc: 看起来不错 这个收imap如何？
<onlylove> jusss: 你TM的以为是swap？
<yunfan> 保管还不容易么
<jusss> onlylove: 怎么看硬盘缓存大小？
<yunfan> 对了 蛤魔呢？
<imtxc> yunfan: 刚装了个 mutt，配置还在http://imagebin.org/283588
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 保管不等于照顾，保管的意思是，只要不丢了就行
<imtxc> yunfan: 收 imap 用的 offlineimap 啊
<jiero> 俄。
<imtxc> yunfan: mu4e 跟 mutt 都不负责这事儿
<yunfan> imtxc: pia
<dreameyesonme> ==算了吧  我还是自己带吧
<yunfan> 那我研究下python的imap库看看
<yunfan> 不过python有点2  那个ssl库很成问题
<imtxc> yunfan: offlineimap 用的就是 python 好像
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 买飞机票啊。
<yunfan> imtxc: 我要能交互的 就是收和看一起的
<jiero> yunfan: 刚才就14分钟，飞机票就被买空了
<imtxc> yunfan: 还有，要是你用 ubuntu12.04 的话，别用源里面的，下载最新版本
<imtxc> yunfan: 收到了再看啊
<onlylove> jusss: http://detail.zol.com.cn/hard_drives/p435/
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 【笔记本硬盘】笔记本硬盘报价及图片大全-ZOL中关村在线
<dreameyesonme> 一没钱二没钱三不方便
<imtxc> yunfan: 收到邮件加一个提醒
<onlylove> jusss: 来，自己看，参数里面有没有缓存
<imtxc> onlylove: 坐飞机的话，俩笔记本能带回去不
<jiero> yunfan: 黑啊，我打电话给海南航空订票的14分钟，上海航空的就没了，结果买票买了一半。。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 托运？
<imtxc> onlylove: 别跟我弄托运了
<dreameyesonme> 天河机场远又没人来接  我自己带个小孩太麻烦了  还要转。。
<jiero> imtxc: 托运 40kg
<imtxc> jiero: 自己带着可以不
<onlylove> imtxc: 你那笔记本电池容量没问题？
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 让你孩子一起帮忙
<imtxc> onlylove: 电池托运
<jusss> onlylove: 哦
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 我妹5岁就能帮忙
<onlylove> imtxc: 你问下蛋蛋吧，没坐过灰机
<dreameyesonme> ==  她能听我话就不错了  算了吧  最好的是买到直达的火车
<dreameyesonme> 就行了
<jusss> 。。。
<imtxc> adam8157: 俩笔记本能带灰机上么
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 看她敢不敢被丢下
 * imtxc 同样没坐过灰机啊
<dreameyesonme> ==  不要威胁小孩 否则她下次不会跟你走的
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 不走就不走呗。
<imtxc> onlylove: 今年实在怕了，做好了买不到火车票的准备
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 我威胁妹妹无数次了。
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 不用威胁，不听话丢了就长记性了
<dreameyesonme> ==  那是你妹妹啊
<onlylove> jiero: 别拿你妹妹和别人妹妹比
<dreameyesonme> 我姐的小孩
<dreameyesonme> 丢了我就死了
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 不会丢的，你只要告诉她，别乱跑，跑丢了家里人着急
<jiero> onlylove: 可以比的，我妹是我见过最娇惯的孩子之一。
<jiero> onlylove: 我唯一见过的天天哭着吃饭的人。
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 她要是不懂事就让她乱跑
<jiero> onlylove: 她一个月哭的时间已经超过我一生了。
<dreameyesonme> 这倒不怕啦  在车上倒是不会闹得
<onlylove> jiero: 哭着吃饭……
<dreameyesonme> 只是我希望能买直达就直达
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 那怕啥
<dreameyesonme> 小孩经不起折腾
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 哦，那倒是
<dreameyesonme> 而且我自己也比较路痴
<imtxc> yunfan: awesome 的话，在托盘区里面加个这个 http://imagebin.org/283589
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 路痴啊，你买直达吧
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 路痴，找个花痴帮你
<dreameyesonme> 算了吧
<dreameyesonme> 我已经微博上请教别人怎么买票了
<dreameyesonme> 不行的话就1月3号抢
<jiero> 。当买票都要请教的时代。
<imtxc> dreameyesonme: 学生票？
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 票的问题，你只能说，如果能买到同一天的，和别人协调下座位
<imtxc> dreameyesonme: 学生票早都可以买了啊
<onlylove> jiero: 平时是没问题的，现在是春运
<dreameyesonme> 我知道  嗯 协调是可以  但怕有的人不肯换
 * jiero 从来没用过学生优惠这种东西
<imtxc> jiero: 学生票能提前买
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 两张票，你能背到两边都不肯换？
<dreameyesonme> 我觉得我有必要先买一张学生票
<jiero> onlylove: 澳大利亚高中生才会有优惠，过了高中啥优惠都没有。
<hongker> 都开始买票了啊..
<dreameyesonme> 然后3号再抢票
<jiero> onlylove: 说错了，到高中之前
<dreameyesonme> 要是没抢到
<dreameyesonme> 我就站回家
<dreameyesonme> 这样至少有一个座位
<dreameyesonme> 嗯 不错
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 。不错。
<dreameyesonme> onlylove: 我怕3号抢不到
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 我还以为你要抱着你姐的孩子站回去
<dreameyesonme> 10岁了  抱不动。。
<onlylove> 那她抱着你？
<dreameyesonme> == 让她有得坐就OK了
<yunfan> imtxc: 我用i3wm 不用awesome
<yunfan> 不过有点想用awesome这种东西了
<yunfan> 浮动+瓦片挺好
<imtxc> yunfan: 应该一样嘛，都能有通知方式的
<yunfan> imtxc: 这个当然 用ibus就行了阿  我起ubuntuone 他就可以通知
<imtxc> ibus, 还能通知？啥效果？
<imtxc> yunfan: 你要是开心，可以吧邮件同步到 vps 上然后用 ubuntuone 同步过来 lol
<maxiaojun> 有人看過WebRTC嗎？
<Cainiao00789> 那是什么？
<maxiaojun> http://www.webrtc.org/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: WebRTC
<yunfan> imtxc: 吃饱了撑着了阿
<yunfan> maxiaojun: 有什么问题?
<maxiaojun> 沒太仔細看，Server要怎麼搭建
<imtxc> lol
<yunfan> 去搜 licode maxiaojun
<imtxc> onlylove: 想着就压力大啊……
<maxiaojun> yunfan: 謝了
<imtxc> 要抢票，还得背俩本子
<Niac_> 我已经抢到了
<Niac_> 就是不知道怎么和老板提辞的事
<onlylove> imtxc: 扔行李箱一个
<imtxc> onlylove: 年底了就是烦
<yunfan> Niac_: 就跟他说就是了 你又不欠他什么
<yunfan> imtxc: 过年要回家 得被人逼问 收入 老婆 啥的是把？
<imtxc> onlylove: 刚才下单了中午发的那个买了俩...
<imtxc> yunfan: 我现在愁的是怎么回去和回去之前的事情
<onlylove> imtxc: 还好啦，一年不就这么一次么，要不是家里没好工作，谁愿意在外面
<onlylove> imtxc: 买那么多做事
<yunfan> imtxc: 坐军航
<imtxc> yunfan: 真到路上就得开始愁你说的那几件事情了
<Niac_> 工资
<yunfan> 年年都是除夕的飞机便宜 今年估计不是了
<maxiaojun> 在考慮拿WebRTC搞棋牌遊戲聯機對戰？反正Ubuntu上不是Chrome就Firefox，都支持
<imtxc> onlylove: 俩表弟都要
<onlylove> imtxc: ……
<onlylove> imtxc: 把发货地址直接写你表弟家
<imtxc> onlylove: 他们的意思是让我帮忙挑一下保证没毛病来着
<imtxc> onlylove: 以后万一有什么质量问题都是我的责任啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 挑一下，还想退货？
<zsc_> 有谁懂气动力学?
<imtxc> onlylove: 反正这事儿弄不好很得罪人
<wiiw> http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/ICMP
<^k^> ⇪ t: 互联网控制消息协议 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<onlylove> imtxc: 老实说，这种事，如果不是特别亲的，我才懒得管
<imtxc> onlylove: 当然了，我爸的亲妹妹交待的，算亲么
<onlylove> imtxc: 看你和她的关系，我家小伙伴，家里就和姑闹翻了
<imtxc> onlylove: 我没有什么交情，关键是长辈门的交情
<onlylove> imtxc: 你要这样想，就算有问题，他们也不知道是质量问题
<onlylove> imtxc: 给自己外甥买过一个ASUS，屏间歇性的有水波纹，居然除我之外没人注意
<imtxc> onlylove: 我知道啊，他们要我买的目的就是这样嘛，以为我就是卖电脑的，肯定会挑，挑了的肯定没错，错了肯定是没好好挑
<onlylove> imtxc: 要命的是，拿回我家，那屏又好了
<imtxc> onlylove: 相当于我负责终身质保来着……
<jiero> 10岁了，大人了啊。
<onlylove> imtxc: 你一定要说，这东西就能用个3年，三年以后就过时了，容易坏
<jiero> onlylove: 这种东西都充面子
<imtxc> onlylove: 要是能说清楚，他们就自己买了
<zsc_> 当当当,风力发电机的叶片是怎么计算得出的?有知道的没?
<onlylove> imtxc: 那你还敢买dell，买神船啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 神船品质靠谱？
<onlylove> imtxc: 算了，dell就dell吧，好歹名牌
<imtxc> onlylove: lol
<onlylove> imtxc: 别到时候人说，神舟，国产，渣
<imtxc> onlylove: 事实上我已经得罪人了
<onlylove> imtxc: 其实船比dell好
<wiiw> imtxc: 我那台 F208S 用了6年了， 2G内存
<onlylove> imtxc: dell有个外号叫美国神舟
<imtxc> onlylove: 表弟跟家里要，应该是想要个好点的，我奔着省钱的角度给买  2999 的，他们心里肯定不乐意
<onlylove> imtxc: 那你得罪你姑？
<imtxc> onlylove: 所以说，他们很巧妙的把矛盾全扔给我了。。。。
<onlylove> imtxc: i5的可以了
<imtxc> onlylove: U 的
<imtxc> 不知道 U 能低多少
<onlylove> imtxc: 咋，你还想和台式机的比比？
<onlylove> imtxc: u就是主频低
<onlylove> imtxc: 超级本用的
<imtxc> 对啊
<imtxc> 万一超慢我就罪孽大了
<onlylove> imtxc: 笔记本就是便携，i5也是双核，人台式机的i5好歹是4核
<onlylove> imtxc: intel的，慢不到哪里去
<onlylove> imtxc: 主要看硬盘
<imtxc> 貌似那本儿带的 ububtu
<onlylove> imtxc: 丫的要是拿那个玩使命召唤，你等死吧
<imtxc> onlylove: 这还真不好说……
<onlylove> imtxc: 那你还真不如买神船，好歹有i7，再怎么说是四核
<wiiw> 安装gentoo ,保证快，没啥流氓软件
<sjd_zeus> O(∩_∩)O哈哈~
<sjd_zeus> 啥Linux都快
<jusss> wiiw: dmesg能查看硬盘型号或硬盘缓存吗？
<palomino|working> 得用smartctl看吧
<jusss> palomino|working: smartctl hdparm dmidecode都没装。。。
<palomino|working> ....
<jusss> palomino|working: dmesg能看出型号吗？
<palomino|working> 貌似可以诶。。
<palomino|working> [    2.126373] ata2.00: ATA-8: WDC WD1003FBYX-01Y7B1, 01.01V02, max UDMA/133
<palomino|working> [    2.126829] ata1.00: ATA-8: WDC WD1003FBYX-01Y7B1, 01.01V02, max UDMA/133
<palomino|working> 我的硬盘被看到了。。
<jusss> palomino|working: dmesg|grep什么
<palomino|working> ATA jusss
<madper> grep ata
<wiiw> jusss: dmesg | grep ata
<madper> [    1.499059] ata3.00: ATA-8: SAMSUNG SSD PM830 mSATA 32GB, CXM13D1Q, max UDMA/13
<palomino|working> :O
<onlylove> palomino|working: 破马的硬盘有啥好藏的，还怕被看到
<madper> 不执行这个命令, 我都忘了我有个ssd了
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<jusss> [    2.357839] ata1.00: ATA-8: ST500LT012-9WS142, 0001SDM1, max UDMA/133
<wiiw> jusss: 一般用 hdparm
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<palomino|working> nice freeflying
 * roylez ( ‵□′)───C＜─___-)||| palomino|working
 * roylez ( ‵□′)───C＜─___-)||| palomino|working
 * roylez ( ‵□′)───C＜─___-)||| palomino|working
 * roylez ( ‵□′)───C＜─___-)||| palomino|working
<palomino|working> outstanding! freeflying
 * roylez (︶︿︶)=凸 palomino|working
 * roylez (︶︿︶)=凸 palomino|working
 * roylez (︶︿︶)=凸 palomino|working
 * roylez (︶︿︶)=凸 palomino|working
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<palomino|working> excellent! freeflying
<jusss> madper: 那硬盘缓存能从dmesg看出来吗？
<palomino|working> LOL freeflying
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<roylez> 有人不嫌累呢
<sjd_zeus> IT高人呀
<zsc_> 到/sys/block/sda/device/model看型号
<roylez> sjd_zeus: 杀鸡的早啊
<sjd_zeus> roylez, 都下午了，还早
<onlylove> sjd_zeus: 竹席刚起
<reatdoom> dmidecode 一般用这个获得硬件参数
<M00sL0gB0t> IndexError: string index out of range (file "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/willie/coretasks.py", line 162, in track_modes)
<Niac_> 蛋疼还没搞清楚linux的文件系统
<roylez> Niac_: +u
<lainme> roylez: 下午好
<madper> Niac_: 要是文件系统你都搞清了, 怎么也是年薪百万了
<roylez> lainme: 囡囡早
<Niac_> 还没和老板说好就买票了，后天老板来真不知道怎么解释
<roylez> Niac_: 买什么票？
<adam8157> 好些天前就把机票买了
<Niac_> madper: 不是吧？那么多
<Niac_> roylez: 回家的车票
<jusss> zsc_: 那硬盘缓存能查到吗？
<onlylove> Niac_: 就说要辞职，票买好了，谢谢老板这段时间罩着你
<jusss> zsc_: 缓存大小
<dreameyesonme> ==
<Niac_> onlylove: 工资呢？
<roylez> Niac_: 不错
<imtxc> 咦
<imtxc> 刚才好像很开心，我怎么错过了
<zsc_> 也在那个目录,自己找去吧
<roylez> Niac_: 你不提醒我都忘了省了500了
<Niac_> roylez: 牛逼
<roylez> yunfan: 早啊大胡子
<imtxc> adam8157: 貌似过年的票都是全价
<onlylove> Niac_: 工资老板会找财务给你结，当然你如果被拖欠，那就不知道了，至少我离职的时候，都会结清，或者按之前合同的发完（就是拖一个月那种）
<adam8157> imtxc: 我家那儿的小机场基本不打折
<madper> adam8157: 李老板大手笔
<imtxc> adam8157: 你回家全价多少钱
<dreameyesonme> 过年的票是指30号那天么
<adam8157> imtxc: 而且就是要买全价才可以随意退改签啊
<Niac_> onlylove: 就怕有什么不愉快的
<adam8157> imtxc: 710 加120税费
<imtxc> adam8157: 大手笔！
<bluezd> adam8157: 过年的时候都是那个价
<zsc_> jusss: 硬盘缓存是固定的吧,如onlylove所说,由型号到网上一查就知道了,那个目录不一定有
<imtxc> 回我家就 x2 了
<Niac_> 今年回家，连信用卡都没还清
<Niac_> 好蛋疼啊
<adam8157> bluezd: 老湿
<madper> Niac_: 你做啥工作的???
<Niac_> 商城开发
<Niac_> php
<bluezd> adam8157: 我过年也想飞机回去，不想坐火车
<madper> bluezd: 老湿
<imtxc> 中国联航 是个啥
<madper> imtxc: 联合航空
<adam8157> bluezd: 几号 什么航班
<Niac_> 扣去请假和迟到都不到4K
<madper> Niac_: 我也不到4k呀
<imtxc> 南苑机场，好远啊
 * bluezd 吟的一首好诗
<Niac_> madper: 可是我觉得自己还可以，真不知道那些月入过万的，有多少水分
<onlylove> 我傻乎乎的在虚拟机里面把远程机器给关了……我要关掉的是当前的虚拟机……
<bluezd> adam8157: 过年的还没买呢，我元旦都回家，回来飞机全算上 380
<yunfan> roylez: 造哦 主席
<madper> Niac_: 我也觉得挣4k还可以了
<imtxc> 北京的地铁最早几点
<imtxc> 7点20 不知道能不能赶到
<yunfan> adam8157: 和我家的机场一样 tmd 过年都不打折 只有除夕12点的才打折
<adam8157> yunfan: 我家小机场平时也就是8-9折
<onlylove> imtxc: 你要坐机场线？准备好钱，机场线25
<Niac_> madper: 人家都说没过万的都不是程序员
<madper> Niac_: 哦, 我本来就不是程序员
<yunfan> Niac_: 都是税呢 我公司改了个名头 结果发现几个险不交 多出来的都让税给弄去了
<dreameyesonme> Niac_: 上次就看你说还卡 还没还清？
<yunfan> adam8157: 我特么往年回家都是全价好吧  你那还打点折
<Niac_> dreameyesonme: 是啊，无底洞
<adam8157> yunfan: 我说平时, 过年的时候当然全价
<yunfan> adam8157: 平时我不知道 没去过
<dreameyesonme> Niac_: 默哀
<adam8157> bluezd: 我的里程够了, 但是没有可以换的机票 555
<yunfan> 倒是可以去杭州 打折很厉害
<yunfan> 就怕下雪 杭州往我那不通车
<Niac_> 我想明年去搞nodejs应该会工资高点
<yunfan> 不过现在无所谓了
<imtxc> onlylove: 没办法啊
<bluezd> adam8157: 过年的机票得 800 啊，太贵了，还是消停的坐 Z-stream 吧
<yunfan> 语言对工资增益不多  行业对工资增益很大
<adam8157> bluezd: z时间太久 也累
<yunfan> bluezd: 我家机票过年1k2
<Niac_> yunfan: 怎么说
<imtxc> bluezd: 到时候万一买火车票未遂，弄不好经济仓都没了
<bluezd> yunfan: 往返的 ?
<imtxc> yunfan: 我单程也是1k2
<yunfan> bluezd: 单躺呢
<roylez> yunfan: 说白了就是屁股放哪里对工资的增益起决定作用
<bluezd> imtxc: 恩
<imtxc> bluezd: 你家哪里来着
<adam8157> 我是尽量飞机和高铁了 普通火车太累
<onlylove> 你们还有机票买，我想买都没得买
<roylez> imtxc: 壕
<roylez> adam8157: 壕
<bluezd> imtxc: Dalian
<roylez> imtxc adam8157 我回家预算是0
<adam8157> roylez: 乖
<lainme> 过年来回3700
<Niac_> 求指点迷津
<adam8157> roylez: 滚
<imtxc> roylez: 壕啥…… 又回不了家了
<yunfan> Niac_: 同样写java 你做外包和银行里打工 那收入是天差地别的 现代的语言都好入门 别人没必要为换个语言招你
<adam8157> lainme: 壕囡囡
<yunfan> onlylove: 你不是山东么
 * bluezd 回趟家真不容易啊，不想再漂泊了
<Niac_> yunfan: 那我怎么提高工资
<yunfan> onlylove: 有高铁 坐个毛飞机 我每次坐飞机都要更新遗言
<adam8157> onlylove: 飞烟台的全加起来700多
<lainme> adam8157: 高铁来回也要2000了
<imtxc> 应付金额：
<imtxc> ¥ 1346
<imtxc> 我擦
<onlylove> yunfan: 飞机比较安全了
<Niac_> 广州到武汉的高铁都快500了还是2等的
<zhangwei> yunfan, 遗言发出来给我们看下哈
<onlylove> adam8157: 我家里潍坊比较近
<adam8157> onlylove: 那也行啊
<yunfan> onlylove: 那是相对的 我考虑的是飞机掉下来就全挂 火车就算是上次动车出事 也没有整个列车的人都死的情况
 * adam8157 下了飞机还得一百多打的回家
<adam8157> 荒郊野岭的机场
<yunfan> Niac_: 研究下热门的行业比研究热门的语言好
<onlylove> yunfan: 飞机出事故的概率比火车小多了
<onlylove> adam8157: 我坐大巴200，你自己算
<imtxc> adam8157: 对喔，还有打车的钱
<onlylove> adam8157: 单程
<imtxc> onlylove: 兰州那个机场，在很远的地方
<yunfan> onlylove: 我知道阿 但是概率这东西是统计性的 对于你个人来说 轮到你 就是100% 没轮到就是0
<adam8157> onlylove: 大巴走高速 过年时候不靠谱
<yunfan> 个人事务不应该用概率来看
<Niac_> yunfan：关键是怎么进去呢
<roylez> adam8157: 100多打的，公司报销不？
<onlylove> yunfan: 所以地面上至少不会摔死？
<adam8157> roylez: 自己回家没人报销
 * adam8157 三本中文书 ulk v3, apue v2和tcpl v2 answers 谁要啊 出了我自己去买一本 ulk v3影印本
<yunfan> Niac_: 这个我哪里知道 我入行比较简单 没什么经验可传授的
<lainme> 之前某门课，看了一个学期的飞机失事视频。每次都怕
<adam8157> lainme: ...
<yunfan> onlylove: 地面的不会全死
<imtxc> 你们都买的几号的票， adam8157 lainme
<adam8157> imtxc: 我买的25号的, 不过随时退改签
<yunfan> onlylove: 你告诉我 哪次火车事故是所有人都死的？
<imtxc> adam8157: 退改不是要20% 的费用？
<adam8157> yunfan: 某货运火车, 司机撞死了
<yunfan> adam8157: 你地公司放得好早阿
<adam8157> i
<lainme> 最悲剧的一架是被一小块胶布害了
<onlylove> yunfan: 那种车头冲进沟里的
<roylez> adam8157: 真壕不是假的呢
<adam8157> imtxc: 全价啊, 全价免费退改签
<yunfan> adam8157: 额 那你别坐货运的就是了
<zsc_> 飞机为啥不给降落伞逃生呢
<adam8157> yunfan: lol
<imtxc> adam8157: 啊，还有这事儿
<onlylove> zsc_: 高度太高
<imtxc> 先算算
<adam8157> imtxc: 折扣越大 手续费越高
<bluezd> adam8157: 有啥好书没推荐下，计算机相关的
<yunfan> 俄罗斯好像有研究一种飞机 出事可以分开 并且每个人都可以自动弹射带降落伞
 * adam8157 三本中文书 ulk v3, apue v2和tcpl v2 answers 谁要啊 出了我自己去买一本 ulk v3影印本
<adam8157> bluezd: ^
<Niac_> bluezd：集异壁
<bluezd> adam8157: 就最后一本没看过
<yunfan> GEB好
<yunfan> 打算买一本放家里
 * bluezd 求推荐
<imtxc> 起飞前2小时之前的手续费比例是50%，起飞前2小时（含）以内及起飞后的手续费比例是80%；
<yunfan> adam8157: 对了 费曼物理学讲义三卷全放出来了 html的
<dreameyesonme> == 不要说火车出事的好吧。。
<imtxc> 95 折，海航真猛
<yunfan> imtxc: 坐轮船回去把
<bluezd> Niac_: 没听过
<Niac_> 轮船太慢
<adam8157> yunfan: 不谦虚的说 我用不着看这个
<imtxc> adam8157: 免手续费的好像是头等舱？
<Niac_> bluezd：很牛逼的说
<imtxc> yunfan: 毛线，我家帆船都过不去
<adam8157> imtxc: 全价的你看看去
<zsc_> onlylove: 3000m时往下跳就不高呀
<onlylove> zsc_: 可能是气压或者是别的原因
<adam8157> dreameyesonme: 近5年我国火车死的比飞机死的多
<adam8157> 多不少
<dreameyesonme> ==
<imtxc> adam8157: 估计是你坐的那家航空公司优惠
<adam8157> imtxc: 国航
<onlylove> adam8157: 如果论事故率，飞机是最安全的
<bluezd> imtxc: 墨迹侠，买票可别墨迹啊
<adam8157> imtxc: 曾经买过100%手续费的, 只退了燃油和机场建设费
<imtxc>     更改条件：起飞前收0%，起飞后收5%；
<imtxc>     退票条件：起飞前收5%，起飞后收10%；
<imtxc>     签转条件：不得签转。
<imtxc>     备注：更改规定：起飞(含)前变更免费变更，起飞后变更(含签转)收取5%变更费；退票规定：起飞（含）前退票收取5%退票费，起飞后退票收取10%退票费
<bluezd> adam8157: 收到了
<imtxc> bluezd: 马蛋，车票都得抢，还墨迹
<adam8157> bluezd: momo
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 火车出事的概率还是比较小的，毕竟天天都在跑呢
<imtxc> adam8157: 看这个就是全价的，CA航
<wiiw> https://github.com/aluzzardi/wssh
<^k^> ⇪ t: aluzzardi/wssh · GitHub
<wiiw> 这个不错
<adam8157> imtxc: 我买的都是0% 5%
<imtxc> adam8157: 恩，对，这个也是，改 0%, 退 5%
<adam8157> imtxc: 起飞前0 起飞后5%
<yunfan> imtxc: 兰州不就在黄河边么
<imtxc> yunfan: 黄河很多地方断的啊，乃不知道哇
<yunfan> adam8157: 你当然不需要看那个了 那个纯属爱好者才看
<imtxc> adam8157: 恩，我算算，折扣跟退票手续费加起来比较比较
<yunfan> imtxc: 断的地方坐骆驼吧
<roylez> dreameyesonme: 妹子早
<roylez> dreameyesonme: 求包养
<zsc_> 主动还是被动?
<adam8157> imtxc: 你奔着退票去啊
<imtxc> adam8157: 能买到火车卧铺，我就退
<dreameyesonme> roylez: 主席你有没有搞错！！！
<dreameyesonme> 这都下午两点了！早你妹
<imtxc> adam8157: 飞机票拿退票费买个保险…………
<roylez> dreameyesonme: ....
<roylez> dreameyesonme: 那关于包养呢？
<imtxc> adam8157: 退的时候那个 120 + 70 给退不
<adam8157> imtxc: 给
<imtxc> 这个不在折扣里面吧？
<adam8157> imtxc: .
 * adam8157 三本中文书 ulk v3, apue v2和tcpl v2 answers 谁要啊 出了我自己去买一本 ulk v3影印本
<dreameyesonme> roylez: 没钱！！！！
<dreameyesonme> 昨天看到一新闻
<dreameyesonme> 90年的妹子还没结婚的
<zsc_> adam8157: 中文....
<roylez> dreameyesonme: 可以找 eexpress 贷款的嘛
<dreameyesonme> 都是晚婚的节奏
<dreameyesonme> roylez: 还不起  没看那谁刷了卡都没还完啊
<imtxc> 1400 蛋疼
<zsc_> adam8157: 那个淘宝上有专门搞复印书的,你提供电子版就给你印,很便宜
<wiiw> adam8157: 手机电子书不错
<Niac_> 手机看眼睛疼
<Niac_> kindle就好多了
<zsc_> 做笔记还是不用触摸的好,要么是笔记本pc要么是纸质(直接写边上).
<Niac_> 你们一般几年换一次电脑
<zsc_> 用纸质的成本太高,即便是复印的
<yunfan> dreameyesonme: 你怎么知道主席在你这个时区呢？
 * yunfan naive
<zsc_> 我攒的pdf换纸质的可以装一屋子了
<adam8157> zsc_: 你能看多少?
<yunfan> adam8157: :-) 这个问题我也曾经问过我同学 他当时喜欢刻盘电影
<yunfan> 我给他算了下 那些电影到死都看不完
<zsc_> adam8157: 先攒着,当图书馆用
<dreameyesonme> yunfan: 武汉不是在这个时区？还是你知道他不在这个时区？
<yunfan> dreameyesonme: 人是可以走动的嘛 jiero 原来在袋鼠国  现在不也到山东了
<imtxc> madper: 北京的地铁最早几点
<imtxc> madper: 我7点20到南苑机场不知道有没有地铁
<yunfan> 主席大忙人 全球飞的
<madper> imtxc: 谁知道, 多少年没有早起过了
<yunfan> imtxc: 5点半好像
<adam8157> dreameyesonme: 他是大龄猥琐男看见萌妹子不知道说啥好, 哆哆嗦嗦说出个"早"   cc roylez
<imtxc> yunfan: 那目测能赶上
<yunfan> imtxc: 南苑是没地铁的 别指望了
<imtxc> yunfan: 啊？
<imtxc> 我了个娶
<yunfan> imtxc: 自己看地图
<imtxc> 我了个去
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 90年的妹子没结婚……我认识好多，顺便求妹子帮忙解决我这没结婚的80后
<imtxc> yunfan: 那早上的飞机都是怎么座的
<yunfan> 我曾经想买军航飞到杭州玩玩 结果发现打车去南苑 就把省下来的钱给花掉了
<adam8157> imtxc: taxi
<zsc_> adam8157: 偶以前攒的纸质都一把火烧了.有两箱子
<yunfan> imtxc: 一般没有人去南苑坐阿
<dreameyesonme> 80后的不急啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 你考虑到地铁附近找个旅店
<yunfan> 80后的已经急死了 呵呵
<imtxc> onlylove: 我在地铁附近
<dreameyesonme> 男比女大个7。8岁都没问题
<imtxc> yunfan: 好像西单有机场专线
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 怎么不急，90后都晚婚，80后不得不婚
<onlylove> imtxc: 机场巴士么
<dreameyesonme> 女的一到27.8还不结婚就。。
<imtxc> 地图上这么写的
<dreameyesonme> 90后的妹子啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 确实有，不过我总感觉地铁快
<dreameyesonme> 不是男的
<adam8157> imtxc: 机场大巴只去T1-3
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 你搞性别歧视
<dreameyesonme> 话说现在辣妈大赛 96年的女生都娃好几岁了
<imtxc> 复杂了
<dreameyesonme> 我没歧视啊
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 凭什么男的就的30多才可以结婚还算正常年龄
<dreameyesonme> 本来就是
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 到了妹子这边27就疯了
<dreameyesonme> ==
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 乖，承认吧，歧视就是歧视，不分民族，不分国界
<dreameyesonme> 年纪越大 男的升值 女的贬值
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 你听谁说的
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 我要是和你说30岁时一个人的高峰，决定了你这辈子的高度，你信不
 * zsc_ 觉得对自拍视频youku应该提供下载,版权又不是他的...
<jiero> onlylove: 嗯。你快到了
<jiero> lol
<dreameyesonme> 。。。女的27.8甚至30还没结婚  能挑么
<jiero> zsc_: 什么。
<jiero> zsc_: 你交给对方的要对方负责，还搞啥。
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 为啥没结婚，不就是挑的么
<zsc_> 所谓自拍,指的是自己拍的视频
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 不挑的早就结婚了，剩下的都是挑三拣四的
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 不怕，我嫂子快29才认识我哥，30前大概会结婚的。
<freeflying> http://haitao.smzdm.com/youhui/98259
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ 活动补充：Victoria's Secret 维多利亚的秘密 官网_海淘优惠_海淘专区_什么值得买
<freeflying> adam8157, ^^
<imtxc> 云上航空
<adam8157> ......
<imtxc> 不知道靠谱不……
<dreameyesonme> 反正就是到了一定年纪就等不起了
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 嗯，如果你准备结婚给中国男人的话。
<dreameyesonme> 男的反正80后跟90后结婚也OK
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 等到等不起的年龄，就没人要了
<dreameyesonme> 女的80和90男不能差太多吧？
<zsc_> jiero: 话说自己制作的视频,应该以GPL发布...
<yunfan> 挺好的呀  我有个中意的妹子 现在就比较捉急阿
<yunfan> 这不就有利于我么
<yunfan> 要是欧美那样  那就麻烦了
<dreameyesonme> OK  你赢了
<jusss> onlylove: ST500LT012-9WS142  zol上说缓存8M, 鲁大师检测是16M,去官网查这个型号没写缓存大小。。。
<dreameyesonme> 我不说了
<jiero> zsc_: 多数人连gpl是啥都不知道。
<jiero> yunfan: 你着急她不找你？
<onlylove> jusss: 不知道
<jusss> onlylove: http://www.seagate.com/internal-hard-drives/laptop-hard-drives/momentus-thin/?sku=ST500LT012
<arsenlupin> wine的字体平滑是不是不能通过regedit设置启用了？longeneqq导入相关注册表信息后，显示效果还是很差，发虚很严重
<onlylove> jusss: 型号不全
<yunfan> jiero: 不是 社会舆论压力大呗 女的等不了 男的就无所谓了
<onlylove> jusss: 不一样批次的硬盘不一样的
<jiero> yunfan: 。。。
<jusss> onlylove: 从系统信息里就没法查？
<yunfan> jiero: 而且随着年龄的增长 男的增值 女的贬值  一上一下 原来不匹配的 现在也可以匹配了不是
<jusss> woxianhuan shaofu
<dreameyesonme> onlylove: 那你就赶紧拉着你妹子领证去呀
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 你要知道，贬值，是因为青春不再，去掉铅华，内在的东西显现出来，值钱的就是值钱，不论年龄，不值钱的就是不值钱，只不过靠青春光鲜一下
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 我没妹子
<jusss> adam8157: 硬盘缓存真的没法从系统里查出来吗？
<yunfan> onlylove: 其实贬值是指那些虚的东西贬值了 但是青春期的时候 社会舆论看重这个
<zsc_> 都是硬盘芯片的东西,不表露的
<adam8157> jusss: ^
<yunfan> 比如年轻貌美好多人追求 这种属性
<onlylove> yunfan: 那不一样，看内在的人不多
<dreameyesonme> onlylove: 我知道你说的那些 但客观上来说就是 内在的东西多少人关注呢  还不是外在比较受人瞩目
<onlylove> yunfan: 不知道结婚是两个人一辈子的事情
<jusss> zsc_: 那应该有什么软件能测试出来吧
<yunfan> onlylove: 我刚好看内在呀 但是有些人内在也不错 外在也还行 导致市场价格比较高  影响我择偶嘛
<Niac_> 一眼能看出来的就只有外貌了
<dreameyesonme> 你怎么看内在？
<zsc_> 乃测什么呀,查芯片型号
<jusss> adam8157: ^是什么意思？
<adam8157> jusss: 看上面
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 我只说一句，结婚时两个人一辈子的事情，我绝不会抱个绣花枕头或者花瓶回家
<yunfan> 那当然是要多聊了 所以我不喜欢找陌生女的
<jusss> zsc_: 测硬盘缓存呀
<yunfan> 要多聊聊 了解下这人对许多事情的看法
<yunfan> 性格 喜好
<dreameyesonme> onlylove: 那是当然  大多数人都不愿意
<onlylove> yunfan: 内外兼修的是上品，能遇到已经很不错了
<Niac_> 我感觉聊天看不出shenm
<onlylove> Niac_: 看得出的
<dreameyesonme> yunfan: 如果一个人一看第一眼就看不下去
<yunfan> onlylove: 我只看结果 到手就是我的 没到手跟我没关系
<jusss> adam8157: 看上面是看天还是看上面的小组还是什么
<dreameyesonme> 但是她的内在是真真的好
<onlylove> Niac_: 腹有诗书气自华
<dreameyesonme> 你会跟她聊天
<dreameyesonme> 如果是陌生人
<Niac_> onlylove: 那也是只能看一些较浅的层次的东西
<dreameyesonme> 得了吧
<dreameyesonme> 男人大多都是外貌协会
<yunfan> dreameyesonme: 我高中的一位女同学 长得就很丑  我跟她聊得挺好的
<onlylove> Niac_: 气质是与生俱来的
<dreameyesonme> 女的也如是
<Niac_> 回家相亲了
<dreameyesonme> yunfan: 那是因为你们是同学
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 因为大都是外貌协会，所以年纪大了贬值啊
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 多简单
<Niac_> 不嫌弃我就结了，蛋疼
<yunfan> dreameyesonme: 遇到也是要看情况的  没事不会在大街上聊天吧
<dreameyesonme> 所以女生就是那样 年纪大了就是贬值
<dreameyesonme> 比如你说的内在
<yunfan> dreameyesonme: 如果是在私下场合 那多半是某类主体性很强的聚会 那当然可以聊了 你想太多了
<Barden> 2/bye
<zsc_> 内在个啥呀,啥是内在????
<yunfan> 你比如说程序员聚会 为何不能跟她聊呢  只要他算法拽 写代码狠 我管她长啥样
<dreameyesonme> 到底如何来界定？
<zsc_> 男和女的思想交流方式就是乱侃哲学...
<yunfan> 当然肯定也有底线的 你要是满脸都是脓  疮之类的 这样的 不光是女的 男的我也受不了阿
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 和你说，只要对得起观众，你要是小时候不爱惜自己长残了，或者天生爸妈不好，这怨不了别人
<dreameyesonme> yunfan: 嗯 是啊  那挺好的 你可以找个女程呗
<yunfan> onlylove: 我的底线就是出门不会吓到小孩子就行 长得不漂亮没什么
<Niac_> 着要求不过分
<onlylove> yunfan: 不会吓到小孩子就是对得起观众啊
<yunfan> 而且我不希望老婆长太漂亮 那样一来自己追求累  二来将来维护也累
<dreameyesonme> onlylove: 当然不怨谁啊  我就说 女生到了一定时候就结婚算了
<roylez> dreameyesonme: 今天的工作完成了，开始打游戏
<onlylove> yunfan: 和你说，我那天买衣服，冒出来的售货员阿姨直接把我吓跑了
<roylez> yunfan: 维护也贵
<zsc_> 女程...女程只应天上有..
<dreameyesonme> roylez: 主席好苦逼啊
<onlylove> zsc_: 比方说雅虎的小梅？
<yunfan> 你想 一个女的长得太漂亮 就会把自己看得太重了 你又消费美貌这种feature 为何要为这个买单呢？
<yunfan> roylez: 呵呵
<roylez> dreameyesonme: 是啊
<dreameyesonme> 主席有经验的很
<imtxc> 有张龙腾卡，不知道能不能在首都机场用用
<dreameyesonme> 过来人
<roylez> dreameyesonme: 你多大年纪来着？
<zsc_> onlylove: 程序员的老婆都应该在school里面搞定不应该到社会上找
<dreameyesonme> 离晚婚还差那么一小步
<Niac_> 估计和我差不多
<onlylove> zsc_: 是的，可是school里面的跑了咋办
<madper> 找老婆又不难... 具体还是看你的要求有多高
<imtxc> adam8157: 你在哪里买的票
<yunfan> dreameyesonme: 再说个现实点的话  你长得不漂亮 可以花钱去整容  你要生得蠢  这个花钱都没用 你想想 理性人选哪种呢？
<dreameyesonme> zsc_: 所以说你们着急什么啊
<adam8157> imtxc: 官网就是了
<zsc_> onlylove: 社会的就不跑>?
<jiero> yunfan: 哦。是这样么
<imtxc> adam8157: 好吧，原来是我买的地方不对，刚才在去哪儿买了
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 说道外貌的问题，提醒你一下，注意下保养自己，不要整天顶着眼袋出门
<onlylove> zsc_: 反正都会跑
<Niac_> yunfan: 我也是这么想的，其实就算出点钱去整容都无所谓的
<adam8157> imtxc: 我都准备买全价了 就没必要qunar了
<dreameyesonme> yunfan: 我没说女生非要有外表
<zsc_> onlylove: 只有学校里的一直到结婚才会让你相信爱情
<yunfan> dreameyesonme: 其实身材比外貌重要 lol
<dreameyesonme> 楼上正解
<madper> eexpress: adam8157: 靠谱吗?  http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.30.kKMa8Y&id=20044299382&_u=oum7j6m9773
<^k^> madper: ⇪ 美国原装进口Beaglebone Black.AM335X.Cortex A8【中国总代理 】 价格:380.00 元
<onlylove> zsc_: 那天在豆瓣上看到一个，从小学就在一起，16年，最后还是散了
<adam8157> madper: 我喜欢这个板子
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-57-generic #87-Ubuntu SMP Tue Nov 12 21:38:12 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS ruby 2.0.0p353 (2013-11-22 revision 43784) [i686-linux] 
<dreameyesonme> 小学。。。
<onlylove> zsc_: 所以那些年那部电影很受欢迎
<dreameyesonme> 我们寝室的妹子 93年的
<zsc_> onlylove: 那是他们都太有自己的追求,不愿一妥协
<madper> adam8157: 比rpi靠谱?
<dreameyesonme> 和男友7.8年了大概
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 别想多了，小学就认识，然后一直在一个学校
<dreameyesonme> 。。。。。。。。
<adam8157> madper: 嗯 比rpi靠谱  (rpi有很多给小白用的成熟项目, 唯一比beaglebone好的地方
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 中考和高考，男的为了和女的在一个学校，答题算分，分数够了就不答了
<dreameyesonme> 我大学同学也有
<yunfan> 估计你那个同学 要悲剧
<dreameyesonme> 高考跟女的考我们学校
<dreameyesonme> 高中开始
<yunfan> 越是时间长的越不重视
<adam8157> madper: 让我自己花钱买板子的话我就买beaglebone
<dreameyesonme> 考上研究生那男的说想一个人
<madper> adam8157: 那我来一发. 我看这个有很多驱动开发的教程和实验步骤.
<madper> adam8157: 赞!
<zsc_> 小娃娃太执着
<onlylove> zsc_: 哦，倒不是追求和妥协的事情，反正，太多误会
<dreameyesonme> 尼玛就分了 两个人研究生还是在一个学校
<dreameyesonme> 分了手还时不时出去吃饭
<zsc_> 两个人时间一长就没法谈爱情了..
<dreameyesonme> 男的还要女的陪他买衣服
<dreameyesonme> 靠
<dreameyesonme> 自己要自由就别再找我同学呗
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 你相信这叫分手？
<dreameyesonme> 我也不太相信
<dreameyesonme> 关键是为什么分呢
<madper> adam8157: nnnnd, 没有3.5mm输出?
<zsc_> dreameyesonme: 他已经当她是亲人了
<dreameyesonme> 他俩谈了好多年  但是都没见过家长
<madper> adam8157: 那我弄个毛alsa...
<dreameyesonme> 女的就说想双方家长见个面
<adam8157> madper: rpi有么?
<onlylove> zsc_: 爱情的目的不就是把对方变成亲人嘛
<adam8157> madper: 有的话就rpi吧
<zsc_> onlylove: 乃这是出于爱的冲动和幻想.
<yunfan> dreameyesonme: 那男的目的是想先稳住 做个备用炮友而已
<adam8157> madper: cubieboard就不要选了, 东西不错 但山寨气息浓厚
<dreameyesonme> 就是意思是让家长知道他俩是在谈 结果男的不肯 后来女的就说那就你见见我爸妈吧  男的还是不肯
<zsc_> 所谓亲人是潜意识的
<madper> adam8157: 那好烦...
<dreameyesonme> 然后男的就说要分手
<dreameyesonme> 然后分手的消息却是双方家长都知道了啊
<dreameyesonme> 可是在学校两人还是见面啊 吃饭啊 出去玩啊
<dreameyesonme> 我同学都不敢跟她妈说呢
<madper> 情感频道...
<dreameyesonme> 最崩溃的是  我这个暑假一回来  他俩说复合了。。。
<Niac_> dreameyesonme: 那男的不是真心的
<zsc_> dreameyesonme: 有种东西叫见异思迁,还有种叫婚姻恐惧症
<dreameyesonme> 他没有喜欢上别人
<dreameyesonme> 只是怕负责任
<jusss> 万一人家是好人呢
<dreameyesonme> 感觉是这样吧 还是就是我同学对他太好了。。
<Niac_> dreameyesonme: 说不定是在等更好的
<jusss> 知道自己得了绝症然后狠心抛弃了女主，
<dreameyesonme> 感觉像是在照顾一个儿子
<madper> adam8157: have to use an USB codec   好让人伤心...
<dreameyesonme> ==
<dreameyesonme> 我们寝室另一个妹子最近刚分手
<adam8157> madper: 都没有么? 呵呵
<dreameyesonme> 说起她的恋爱过程真是那叫一个作
<madper> adam8157: rpi是有的
<dreameyesonme> 但是感觉男生比较喜欢作女啊
 * adam8157 搬个小板凳
<Niac_> 喜闻乐见
<freeflying> adam8157, 又是寂静岭模式了
<adam8157> freeflying: 还没过300呢
<yunfan> adam8157: 你不要送我吧  cubieboard
<adam8157> yunfan: 我要用的啊
<madper> adam8157: 带扩展板的可以有声卡: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.13.vvZXyr&id=22502396183&_u=oum7j6me7ef
<^k^> madper: ⇪ BB-BONE-DVID-02 子卡和OEM板 BEAGLEBONE CAPE DVI-D w/ AUDIO 价格:760.00 元
<madper> adam8157: 太贵了
<dreameyesonme> 我没有歧视的意思  但是我印象里东北的女生都是特别豪爽大气的
<yunfan> adam8157: 哼哼
<dreameyesonme> 至少我本科时候班上的东北姑娘是这样 的
<freeflying> adam8157, 你们现在很爽啊,每周都有活动
<yunfan> freeflying: 你现在肉身哪里？
<freeflying> dreameyesonme, 你都研究生了啊
<freeflying> yunfan, 北京啊
<dreameyesonme> 嗯
<adam8157> freeflying: 我除了羽毛球都不参加
<dreameyesonme> 但她一开学就天天强调自己是从大连那个大城市来的
<yunfan> freeflying: 不是听说你在11区么
<freeflying> dreameyesonme, 要抓紧哦
<adam8157> freeflying: 楼里的活动没意思, 懒得跟别的公司的人打交道
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 大连，大城市……
<dreameyesonme> 为了她的小男友来上海巴拉巴拉
<Niac_> dreameyesonme: 感觉好土
<freeflying> yunfan, 早回来了
<imtxc> 我去！！ 忘了用中信卡付款了
<dreameyesonme> 她男友是慈溪人士
<imtxc> 我的延误保险
<dreameyesonme> 她觉得她大连非常了不起
<Niac_> dreameyesonme: 呵呵
<dreameyesonme> 我去过一次大连  觉得挺好
<madper> adam8157: cubieboard2 有3.5mm jack... 跟rpi, 你推荐哪个?  cc yunfan
<dreameyesonme> 但是被她天天这样一说  我就想 你在上海  天天这样说有意思么
<adam8157> madper: rpi
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 觉得自己家乡好不是坏事，但是自信过头就是自负
<dreameyesonme> 总之意思就是  我为我男友做了很大的牺牲
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 在上海说大连是大城市，在上海人眼里，北京都是乡下，大连算啥
<adam8157> madper: rpi 弱, 有硬伤, 但是cubieboard让人感觉山寨, 不爽
<dreameyesonme> 我那么不远千里来到这个陌生的城市 以后还可能下嫁到慈溪那种mini城市
<dreameyesonme> 就各种不平衡
<yunfan> madper: 买个cubieboard2玩玩吧 rpi的gpu固件不行 又不开放 cubieboard全志已经给他开源了
<dreameyesonme> 我就好奇
<yunfan> dreameyesonme: 我没觉得东北的有多豪爽
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 不平衡赶紧分手
<yunfan> 相反都是忽悠得很多
<dreameyesonme> 问她怎么跟她男朋友开始的
<yunfan> 不过这是地图炮
<onlylove> yunfan: 赵本山带出来的
<yunfan> 我对山东人也觉得印象不好 但是我认识的几个还行
<yunfan> onlylove: 铁岭才是大城市  上海算个啥
<madper> adam8157: yunfan: 我去对比一下他们的codec, 看看喜欢哪个就买哪个.
<imtxc> adam8157: 是不是在这种网站买的票攒不了里程
<onlylove> yunfan: 山东人啊……说实话，确实不咋地
<dreameyesonme> 原来他俩是同学 都是东北那边的一个学校  男的大一就看上她了 据说是看她张的漂亮（男生的漂亮标准我不知道）
<madper> dreameyesonme: 住在5线城市, 好过北上广深呀
<dreameyesonme> 然后就表白了
<adam8157> 山东人情商低的太多了.....
<yunfan> onlylove: 我是觉得喜欢吹牛 其他还好
<onlylove> yunfan: 其实也不能完全那么说，但是大多数人都欺生，欺负外地人
<madper> adam8157: 只要不是情智双残就好.
<yunfan> 貌似这是北方人的通病 你看着他好像人不错 什么都帮你  其实未必给你办成
<yunfan> 我们这边 办不成就别乱打保票
<adam8157> madper: 我是觉得情商正常和智商正常只能选一个的话 最好选情商
<dreameyesonme> 然后就谈呗  女的说开始觉得这男生特别笨  我想要个MMP4吧 我跟他说你想好生日礼物送什么没之类的
<onlylove> yunfan: 面子啥的，唉……
<madper> adam8157: 智商正常之后, 就可以强迫自己模拟情商正常的人的行为.
<onlylove> adam8157: 看人的喜好，有的人喜欢智商
<dreameyesonme> 男的也是一根筋 说你要啥  女的也不好意思说吧  反正弄来弄去男的还是给女的买了
<Niac_> 还是智商的好
<madper> adam8157: 但是智商低了, 可模仿不了高智商的人的行为~
<madper> adam8157: lol~
<onlylove> madper: 你在嘲笑老布什么
<Niac_> madper: 厉害
<dreameyesonme> 但是过程很曲折
<madper> onlylove: 老布是啥东西?
<Niac_> dreameyesonme: 中心是什么，结果分没分
<dreameyesonme> 谈了一段 据说圣诞节  校园里面还是有人过得。。
<onlylove> madper: 老布什
<onlylove> madper: 米国总统
<dreameyesonme> 我们那会没人过  反正我每年就在请室友吃饭
<dreameyesonme> 她说她看学校里面的情侣女的都拿着花啊
<madper> dreameyesonme: 圣诞节, 大家没这文化环境, 过这节就是找个藉口对自己妹子好一点儿, 送点儿东西
<dreameyesonme> 礼物啊
<dreameyesonme> 自己郁闷了
<dreameyesonme> 关键她男人没有这种情商啊
<imtxc> ^
<imtxc> dreameyesonme: 啊，发现妹子你来了
<dreameyesonme> 就跟男友闹
<dreameyesonme> 你咋不送礼物给我
<imtxc> dreameyesonme: 怪不得这里好热闹
<dreameyesonme> 你咋不跟我过节
<eexpress> 有钱就有情商。 dreameyesonme
<dreameyesonme> 分手！！！
<dreameyesonme> 结果这男的就没吭声
<eexpress> 妹子不是钱能代替帅的嘛
<dreameyesonme> 分了
<lainme> 一个礼物至于么……
<onlylove> 所以嘛
<dreameyesonme> 后来么  男的跨专业考研  女的看 哟呵
<dreameyesonme> 有出息 上进心强
<madper> dreameyesonme: 这不有病吗... 圣诞节有啥好过的? 信耶稣不? 不信耶稣, 但是信他诞生这一天?
<dreameyesonme> 又约人家出来吃饭
<dreameyesonme> 然后就又好上了
<Niac_> dreameyesonme: 犯贱吗？
<yunfan> madper: 你现在开窍了  智商高  可以模拟情商的
<dreameyesonme> 这然后在接下来的各种节日
<dreameyesonme> 不知道有没有清明节
<dreameyesonme> 他们都过~~
<eexpress> 难道是在贴日记？
<onlylove> yunfan: 通用处理器可以模拟专用处理器的结论么
<imtxc> ca
<onlylove> yunfan: 图灵机？
<dreameyesonme> 还要送礼物哟哟
<imtxc> 擦
<madper> eexpress: ubuntu-情感频道
<eexpress> 怀疑是在复制。。 madper
<dreameyesonme> 比如她想要什么  直接到了相应的节日
<dreameyesonme> 说！！！
<dreameyesonme> 男友就给买啊
<Niac_> dreameyesonme: 物质女？
<yunfan> onlylove: 呵呵
<dreameyesonme> 说实话  我个人觉得  都是学生
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 看到现在，感觉男的还不错，女的不发表评价，求问有没有神转折
<yunfan> dreameyesonme: 我看你是妒忌别人
<dreameyesonme> 没有什么必要让别人买东西给你 花的都是爸妈的钱。。这个我还真没有
<yunfan> 感情这种事 只要不关系到自己 都别去给别人想 你管他贱不贱  就算是贱也是别人乐意的
<dreameyesonme> 我有什么嫉妒的？
<dreameyesonme> 嫉妒她分手？
<onlylove> yunfan: 不要过快的随便下结论嘛，万一有神转折呢
<Niac_> dreameyesonme: 最后还是分了？why
<dreameyesonme> 她在研究生之前成功要到一个本本
<lainme> 故事频道
<dreameyesonme> 研究生阶段好像也蛮多的
<dreameyesonme> 反正我很佩服就是了
<dreameyesonme> 关键是
<dreameyesonme> 不是男友主动送这个东西
<Niac_> dreameyesonme: 故事要夸张点，才好听
<imtxc> dreameyesonme: 很多漂亮女孩收礼物致富的
<dreameyesonme> 是她开口的
<yunfan> 你是自己没事做 所以就去管别人的事
<imtxc> dreameyesonme: 人愿意送呗
<dreameyesonme> 我没管别人事啊
<yunfan> 你这样将来老了 估计要变成那种到处论人是非的大妈的
<yunfan> 将来可以进居委会 :]
<dreameyesonme> 我又没说不愿意去居委会
<yunfan> 而且是学法律的大妈  呵呵  舌战群众
<dreameyesonme> 也没要求你喜欢我不是
<Niac_> yunfan: 一直觉得村委会是很邪恶的组织
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 你818说多了，就会被yunfan当长舌妇的
<yunfan> onlylove: 确实如此 这种思想观念我是不喜欢的
<dreameyesonme> ==  没事啊
<Niac_> dreameyesonme: 继续讲啊
<yunfan> 不过我发现农村就喜欢管人闲事 城市就好点
<dreameyesonme> 每个寝室都有个奇葩
<yunfan> 集体主义的就喜欢趋同
<dreameyesonme> 我们寝室有个姑娘直接跟她吵架
<dreameyesonme> 唉。。
<dreameyesonme> 我觉得吧
<dreameyesonme> 她自己问人要东西
<dreameyesonme> 无所谓
<dreameyesonme> 那是她的本事不是
<dreameyesonme> 我们寝室另一个姑娘人家男友就是爱送
<dreameyesonme> 也是高级东西
<dreameyesonme> 还是经常送 她就在我面前说 别人真会要东西，她比不上
<dreameyesonme> 卧槽  我没法忍受 原谅
<onlylove> yunfan: 有些时候有些闹心事多了，给周围的人讲怕被传长舌，给陌生人讲下，你就当听故事了
<dreameyesonme> 而且我们吐槽她也不是因为她要了这个电脑这件事不是 综上各种事迹不是
<dreameyesonme> 她特别搞笑
<jusss> onlylove: 有没有能设置让一块硬盘去当另一块硬盘的缓存的？
<dreameyesonme> 算了  我不说了
<onlylove> jusss: swap？
<dreameyesonme> 反正就是分手了 大概是嫌弃男的不够有钱  说了分手之后没有挽留 就分了
<dreameyesonme> 好了
<dreameyesonme> 没了
<jusss> onlylove: 不是，就是a和b吧，从b里取东西，需要经过a
<onlylove> jusss: 你这路由……】
<onlylove> jusss: 如过硬要说有的话，磁盘阵列可能算
<jusss> onlylove: 哦
<dreameyesonme> onlylove: 在寝室待久了 都这样 受不了
<onlylove> jusss: 你要不问下madper等系统大神吧
<madper> adam8157: https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/beagleboard/P5AZd4SiVyY  看上去很厉害的样子
<^k^> ⇪ t: err: no title
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 没啥，偶尔牢骚下
<dreameyesonme> 呵呵 男生跟女生的世界的确不同
<jusss> madper: adam8157 ,mplayer的cache 8192用的是硬盘缓存？
<madper> jusss: 目测用的ram
<jusss> dreameyesonme: 不小心看成了男生跟女生下面的世界的确不同
<onlylove> jusss: 你……唉
<onlylove> jusss: 因为硬盘缓存的关系，设置那么大，一次正好取那么多，并不代表直接用硬盘缓存，硬盘上面还有别的东西好吧
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-57-generic #87-Ubuntu SMP Tue Nov 12 21:38:12 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS ruby 2.0.0p353 (2013-11-22 revision 43784) [i686-linux] 
<jusss> onlylove: 我看东西经常发现会多几个字或少几个字，这是阅读障碍吗？
<onlylove> madper: jusss 这没救了的表现么
<onlylove> jusss: 不是
<madper> onlylove: 跟我说这个干嘛? 问我干嘛...
<dreameyesonme> 那你考试怎么办？
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 你不用替他操心，他考试不敢漏
<Niac_> 这结局太突兀了
<Niac_> 好像前面那么多和后面的结局没什么联系
<jusss> 人生不就是这样的吗
<Niac_> jusss: 你这句是接我的吗
<jusss> Niac_: 。
<Niac_> 怎么感觉搞不清语境
<dreameyesonme> ==我降不下去了呀
<dreameyesonme> 讲
<dreameyesonme> 直接出了结局呗
<Niac_> --！这就是不专业的表现
<onlylove> Niac_: 专业的？
<Niac_> onlylove: 专业讲故事啊
<onlylove> Niac_: 请去猫扑和天涯
<Niac_> onlylove: 信息量太大，没法接受
<adam8157> jusss: 内存
<adam8157> jusss: 我都不设置那个了
<onlylove> Niac_: 猫扑和天涯，总有那么一两个讲故事的嘛
<dreameyesonme> 女神来寝室侃了一会 吃了橘子  走了
<palomino|working> ?_?
<onlylove> adam8157: 为什么jusss以为mplayer会去读硬盘缓存
<Niac_> dreameyesonme: 女神？什么标准
<adam8157> onlylove: 骨骼惊奇
<onlylove> jusss: 原来大侠骨骼精奇，失敬失敬
<dreameyesonme> 身高170 体重不详 很瘦就是
<dreameyesonme> 衣架子
<dreameyesonme> 皮肤白
<dreameyesonme> 长发飘
<adam8157> dreameyesonme: 你们学校在哪
<dreameyesonme> 爱拍照
<onlylove> adam8157: 华政
<dreameyesonme> 总之很吸引眼球
<Niac_> 手机端有什么好的irc
<adam8157> dreameyesonme: 太熟不行
<adam8157> Niac_: andchat
<adam8157> dreameyesonme: 瘦
<imtxc> yunfan: 医保的钱带着那个北京银行的存折就可以取么
<adam8157> onlylove: 那是在哪
<maxiaojun> 用華XXX的學校
<onlylove> adam8157: 华东政法啊
<adam8157> 武汉?
<adam8157> 哦
<onlylove> adam8157: 地图搜下就好了，魔都
<maxiaojun> 存在華南和華東的名字空間衝突...
<dreameyesonme> == 我周围的女生都是要身高一六几的就八十几斤
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 这样不好，太瘦身体不健康
<yunfan> imtxc: 是的 我走之前还取了1k5 你以前没取过 需要带着身份证去改下密码
<maxiaojun> +
<dreameyesonme> 好看啊
<dreameyesonme> 穿衣服好看
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Ubuntu Touch 和Android 双启动的官方工具来了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453905 http://www.linuxeden.com/html/news/20131224/146801.html 尽管Android是Linux的一个衍生，但是在许多人眼力，它却算不上 是一个完整的Linux发行版。毕竟，Google在自家的Android应用上 是闭源的，而且有许多设备都被上了bootloader锁
<yunfan> onlylove: :-) 三围
<Niac_> dreameyesonme: 不穿衣服也好看吧
<adam8157> dreameyesonme: 170 100斤的才是赞
<imtxc> yunfan: 好, 我查了查我的里面钱应该不多，以前的公司交的基数低
<dreameyesonme> 如果这个体重还有波浪汹涌的。。
<dreameyesonme> 那就更完美了
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 瘦得像排骨，你和我说穿衣服好看？说通俗点，要胸没胸要屁股没屁股
<adam8157> Niac_: 大多数人都是穿衣服好看
<dreameyesonme> 额。。
<Niac_> adam8157: 衣服下有什么见不得人的东西？
<maxiaojun> 其實原始民族不是普遍接受topless的嗎...
<dreameyesonme> 我倒是经常看见不穿衣服也很吸引人的女生
<yunfan> imtxc: 再少 一两千还是有的
<Niac_> dreameyesonme: 什么特点
<dreameyesonme> 身材好连女生都赞叹
<dreameyesonme> 有胸我能理解
<dreameyesonme> 有屁股算什么？
<dreameyesonme> 生儿子？
<maxiaojun> 不能topless還是那幾大宗教的功勞啊
<maxiaojun> dreamyesonme: 以前看過一個男人看女人關注點的研究（沒驗證），🐻不是為宜的關注點
<dreameyesonme> 哦 对了 女神嫁了家乡的首富之子
<maxiaojun> 唯一
<adam8157> roylez: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/mw600/d279665egw1ebupdo68umj20jb0avdhc.jpg
<imtxc> yunfan: 你的公积金怎么办了
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 身材好不光要上身，如果只是上身好看那叫坐美人
<dreameyesonme> 其实女身穿衣服好看 那还是瘦子
<dreameyesonme> 脸和腿是女生比较在意的
<dreameyesonme> 胸什么的bra可以帮你啊
<happyaron> freeflying: debian 完整支持selinux，ubuntu的apparmor是摆设啊
<madper> rhel支持selinux!!!
<onlylove> happyaron: selinux那个不都是关掉的吗？
<happyaron> madper: 我知道，而且默认enforcing是么？
<onlylove> happyaron: 是的，默认启用
<happyaron> onlylove: selinux要自己装啦，在debian哪有什么默认的软件包呢。
<madper> happyaron: 是的!
<madper> happyaron: 非常自豪!
<happyaron> madper: 然后国内的教程告诉所有人，firewall要关，selinux要关，否则你就什么都配置不了
<onlylove> happyaron: 是的，不关就是配置不了
<madper> happyaron: lol~ 我也是, 遇到问题就先关了他...
<onlylove> happyaron: 当然我只是偷懒
<happyaron> madper: 然后大家都认为你猫的selinux神马的都脱裤子放屁
<onlylove> happyaron: 自找的
<yunfan> imtxc: 问过hr 可以取 但可惜的是我房子是记在我爸爸名头下的
<happyaron> onlylove: 额，不关配置不了绝对是偷懒
<adam8157> yunfan: 两年后回来取吧
<madper> happyaron: 哈哈~
<imtxc> yunfan: 这得去原来的公司去取对吧
<yunfan> dreameyesonme: 胸可以垫 但是老公怎么办？
<happyaron> yunfan: 你要滚离帝度了？
<yunfan> adam8157:  我又没辞职 还早呢
<onlylove> happyaron: 唉……配置hadoop，每个机器上写防火墙规则……
<yunfan> happyaron: 早就离开了好吧
<happyaron> yunfan: o
<adam8157> yunfan: .... 你remote了?
<onlylove> happyaron: 还不如一条命令直接关掉
<maxiaojun> 主要是有些項目又不假設SELinux開啓
<dreameyesonme> 这个我还不知道 真爱是不会在意的吧可能
<yunfan> adam8157: 你以为我是辞职？
<imtxc> yunfan: 喔，你丫没辞职
<happyaron> onlylove: 你弄一套规则，然后每个机器在自动部署的时候倒一下呗。
<dreameyesonme> 我们寝室也有一个平胸姑娘
<adam8157> yunfan: 是啊
<dreameyesonme> 谈了7.8年了啊
<yunfan> 我都说好多遍了 你记性问题
<wiiw> SELinux 是由美國國家安全局 (NSA) 開發的，當初開發這玩意兒的目的是因為很多企業界發現， 通常系統出現問題的原因大部分都在於『內部員工的資源誤用』所導致的，實際由外部發動的攻擊反而沒有這麼嚴重。
<happyaron> dreameyesonme: 每个男人心里能接受的/喜欢的尺寸应该不大一样吧。
<zsc> 110Kg+比较好,太单薄了是病
<onlylove> happyaron: 规则太多浪费时间，service iptables stop chkconfig iptables off多方便，防火墙？不是有硬件的嘛，还有路由器啥的给挡一下嘛
<onlylove> zsc: 110kg……
<zsc> 偶,不是Kg
<happyaron> onlylove: 你们的vm appliance真不是这样的效果啊。
<dreameyesonme> happyaron: 不知道。。这该问你们自己了
<dreameyesonme> 对比一下不就知道了
<happyaron> dreameyesonme: 反正我是这样认为的，:)
<onlylove> happyaron: 我懒，就这么做好了
<happyaron> dreameyesonme: 萝卜白菜各有所爱。
<maxiaojun> Linux為啥不能像Win那樣有應用程序級別的Firewall？
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 好吧，我那天在群里看他们讨论过，B和C最理想，如果是D准备面壁，A的话就自己努力了
<Niac_> 我面壁去
<dreameyesonme> 什么意思？
<dreameyesonme> D准备面壁是什么
<happyaron> onlylove: 可是你觉得有多少未婚IT男真的知道每个尺码是多大呢……
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: bra尺寸
<palomino|working> iptables有layer7的过滤器吧 maxiaojun
<onlylove> happyaron: 应该研究过的不多，岛国里面F G啥的太多
<maxiaojun> 不是說layer7
<dreameyesonme> 谁要面壁？
<onlylove> palomino|working: 他的意思是针对指定程序
<palomino|working> ...
<happyaron> palomino|working: application layer firewalling
<onlylove> palomino|working: 比方说，你如果设定80是deny，那所有的都deny了
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 妹子面壁
<palomino|working> layer7不就是应用层的么
<dreameyesonme> 还是不懂
<Niac_> 这样啊，我还以为是阶级分类呢
<maxiaojun> palomino|working: 你怎麼deny apache但是accept nginx？
<palomino|working> 你会把这俩设在一个端口上?
<maxiaojun> 不在一個端口也可以有這樣的需求啊
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 这个我没法和你说……反正就是这么说吧，要协调，如果你只有70的胸围，带着F杯，很不协调
<palomino|working> 封端口啊，最简单的办法不是么
<palomino|working> 连l7都省了
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 你可以想象下排骨挂着俩F的样子
<maxiaojun> palomino|working: 怎麼知道用了多少口？
<dreameyesonme> 哦 懂了
<palomino|working> netstat -anp
<maxiaojun> palomino|working: 之後口變了呢？
<palomino|working> 谁给变的
<palomino|working> 写个脚本
<onlylove> palomino|working: 写脚本好累，不写更累……
<maxiaojun> palomino|working: 你覺得系統完全在你的掌控之中？
<palomino|working> 本来就不会老变啊
<yunfan> onlylove: 有个c就差不多了
<palomino|working> 系统不在你掌握中还想firewall??
<yunfan> 太大了会下垂的  不过当然许多男人梦里都是要波霸的 :-)
<eggyogurt> 请问怎么改lightDM界面的字体啊？
<dreameyesonme> 哪有A会成D的？
<gcell> 求教一下，wine的字体平滑是不是不能通过regedit设置启用了？longeneqq导入相关注册表信息后，显示效果还是很差，发虚很严重。
<eggyogurt> 请问怎么改lightDM界面的字体啊？？？
<maxiaojun> palomino|working: 你怎麼知道你的系統沒被黑？
<maxiaojun> 雖然被黑了firewall也不一定管用
<palomino|working> 系统被黑了你还想firewall?
<Niac> 总听人说是揉大的
<palomino|working> 那是搓肿了吧
<dreameyesonme> ==
<eggyogurt> 你们在讨论什么啊
<onlylove> Niac: 你可以找你媳妇验证下
<maxiaojun> palomino|working: 所以端口級別的firewall弱爆了不是嗎
<palomino|working> 当然不是啊
<dreameyesonme> 妹子都只是A挤出沟就OK了
<Niac> 我没有实验对象
<maxiaojun> palomino|working: 我放個木馬你怎麼阻止？
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 没有肉可挤不出
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 有肉了体重就要增加
<palomino|working> 一开始就不让你放上才行啊 maxiaojun
<palomino|working> 放上来了说明系统是筛子
<palomino|working> 还能指望有防火墙啊
<dreameyesonme> 对啊
<dreameyesonme> 所以很矛盾的一件事
<maxiaojun> palomino|working: 木馬根本不需要root
<onlylove> palomino|working: 你们，无视cisco的pix和juniper的墙
<palomino|working> 是他无视吧 onlylove
<onlylove> palomino|working: 实际上是很多人买不起
<onlylove> palomino|working: 墙太贵
<Niac_> 也不知道我家的房子能弥补我外贸的缺陷不
<palomino|working> 买不起的说明没需求!
<onlylove> Niac_: 应该可以
<maxiaojun> palomino|working: 沒一個feature就說一個feature沒用，這種人我見多了
<onlylove> palomino|working: 有需求，买不起咋办
<wiiw> 确实，木马只要能截屏，能连网
<Niac_> 是吗，
<palomino|working> 没用的feature非得创造一个不可能的状态硬说有用，这种人我还是第一次见到
<Niac_> 找个凑活就行了
<onlylove> Niac_: 你只要别和巴黎圣母院里面那哥们那样就行
<maxiaojun> palomino|working: 你的智商想不到有用的時候而已
<palomino|working> 你的智力地球已经容不下了
<onlylove> 你们别讨论feature了，那其实是个bug
<palomino|working> 那根本就不是feature
<freeflying> happyaron, 何来摆设的结论啊, 都是用的LSM
<happyaron> freeflying: 关键的应用都不开
<freeflying> happyaron, 那是profile, 自己可以定义
<happyaron> freeflying: 默认不开，还有几个人会没事去开呢。
<freeflying> happyaron, 而且selinux是基于inode,意味着有些fs都不能用
<maxiaojun> 非統一開發的系統搞安全策略本來就是蛋疼
<happyaron> freeflying: 那样的fs就没必要上这东西了。
<freeflying> happyaron, 我不信selinux包含了所有的
<wiiw> gentoo 编译内核时，可以选择是否使用 selinux
<dreameyesonme> 那B和C理想的话实际上是什么？
<happyaron> dreameyesonme: ？？
<dreameyesonme> D不是面壁吗？
<freeflying> wiiw, 看看gnupg的USE有那些
<dreameyesonme> B和C是理想的话实际上是A啊
<maxiaojun> 當然有些人覺得netstat看看再去搞就足夠了，太TM安全了
<happyaron> dreameyesonme: 略错乱
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 只是说比较满意而已
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 如果是A就想办法，不是就享福咯
<wiiw> freeflying: 不是很懂 [*] NSA SELinux Support
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 发现个好玩的东西：动态背景的系统登录界面！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453907 由于不能录制登录界面，所以只有在模拟器里看看，合实际应用效果有些微差别（模拟器里都是些变量名）。 object 统计信息: 发表于 由 cqcyj222 — 2013-12-24 16:16
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 这不是一个人的讨论，是一堆人，妹子和汉子一起讨论得出来的结论
<dreameyesonme> B和C是实际还是装的？
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 当时参与讨论的妹子，现在大都是孩他妈了
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 实际
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 因为都结婚了，垫是没用的
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 当然不排除有喜欢大尺寸的
<dreameyesonme> 哦 那还好
<dreameyesonme> B和C穿衣服也蛮好看的
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 表说你超过C了
<dreameyesonme> == 想多了
<dreameyesonme> 我还以为男的都是觉得胸越大越好呢
<dreameyesonme> 原来也不是这样啊
<happyaron> dreameyesonme: 不觉得太大了很吓人么？
<onlylove> happyaron: 吸引眼球
<Niac_> 脸比胸重要
<maxiaojun> 有人之前說的是這玩意 http://l7-filter.clearfoundation.com/ ?
<^k^> maxiaojun: ⇪ l7-filter | ClearFoundation
<dreameyesonme> 觉得啊
<dreameyesonme> 但是男生不都爱看大胸么
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 你胸前放俩排球出去试试去
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 加载自己的字符设备驱动时出现的错误 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453908 [root@FriendlyARM 2.6.36-FriendlyARM]# ./scd_open /dev/scd Simple Char Device's Memory starts at 0x57700000 BUG: Your driver calls ioremap() on system memory. This leads <4>to architecturally unpredictable behaviour on ARMv6+, and ioremap() <4>w
<^k^>  ─> ill fail in the next kernel release. Please fix your driver. ------------[ cut here ]------------ WARNING: at arch/arm/mm/ioremap.c:211 __arm_ioremap_pfn_caller+0x50/0x18c() Module …
<dreameyesonme> ==
<wiiw> dreameyesonme: 腰比胸重要
<jusss> onlylove: 前一段时间我写了简单的socker程序作毕业设计，今天老师非得让我写怎么设计出来这个东西的，我又不是计算机系的怎么知道怎么写怎么设计代码的
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 丰满一点的当然尺寸会大一些，但是太娇小的尺寸大了真的受不了
<palomino|working> 梦中有一神人，传你代码 jusss
<jusss> palomino|working: 我该怎么办
<dreameyesonme> 腿也很重要
<dreameyesonme> 脸也很重要
<dreameyesonme> 都重要
<happyaron> dreameyesonme: 这样说白了就是都重要了……
<palomino|working> 就用我说的理由吧 jusss
<happyaron> 额，其实我也觉得，整体最重要。lol
<KAO> 哟
<palomino|working> 没提最重要的：屁股
<jusss> palomino|working: 那过不去呀
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 好吧，第一印象，如果是远处的话就是全身，也就说身材，近一点的话，首先是脸
<KAO> 我看jusss像Jesus
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 对脸影响最大的是皮肤
<palomino|working> LOL
<jusss> KAO: 我才不是被钉死在十字架那的那位。。。
<dreameyesonme> 皮肤？
<palomino|working> 3天后复活了呢 jusss
<dreameyesonme> 黑白？
<dreameyesonme> 还是有痘没痘？
<onlylove> jusss: 把名字倒过来，省得有人误认
<KAO> 感觉好像，差点说生日快乐
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 痘
<jusss> KAO: 你太生日快乐呢。。。
<jusss> s/太/才
<KAO> 哈哈，不逗你了
<jusss> KAO: 你知道怎么写怎么设计的代码？
<dreameyesonme> 哦 这样啊 可是黑白页是很重要的嘛
<madper> dreameyesonme: 脸 > 腿 >= 手 = 腰 > 屁股 >= 胸
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 比起黑白来，痘更重要
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 一个皮肤白但是满脸痘的绝对不如一个黑点但是很光滑的好看
<Niac_> 最重要的是先找一个
<KAO> 没听懂你的意思
<onlylove> Niac_: 是的，最重要是先找一个
<dreameyesonme> 手 和 屁股 不理解
<KAO> 我觉得夜晚关上灯手感才是关键
<jusss> KAO: 我写了个简单的socket程序，老师要让我写我怎么设计的
<KAO> 但是，还是找一个吧
<Niac_> 我都准备行动了
<onlylove> KAO: 那得身上有肉
<zsc> 这是女性频道?
<madper> dreameyesonme: 手可能是我比较特殊的爱好... 别人不一定觉得重要.
<onlylove> KAO: 排骨怎么会有感觉
<onlylove> zsc: 今天话题被妹子带歪了
<KAO> 有肉也不行，那太腻了，我喜欢纤细的腰
<KAO> 排骨还行，但是会疼
<madper> dreameyesonme: 粗的手臂/手指/手掌, 都不能接受
<onlylove> KAO: 你还是看登徒子好色赋去吧
<dreameyesonme> 那你要求什么手？
<dreameyesonme> 。。。
<KAO> 排骨穿什么都好看
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 登徒子和洛神赋
<dreameyesonme> 什么算粗？
<jusss> adam8157: 那mplayer的cache可以设大点吗？我内存4G,能设100M的cache吗？
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 看过这俩文章以后你就知道大概了
<dreameyesonme> ==
<KAO> 话说，我认识一个妹子就是排骨
<madper> 嫣然一笑惑阳城迷下蔡
<KAO> 但是穿什么都好看，远观不可亵玩
<dreameyesonme> 你们继续聊 出去买东西准备包饺子吃
<jusss> KAO: 排骨穿比基尼就不好看，还可能吓人
<dreameyesonme> ==
<madper> onlylove: 洛神赋不是写实累的. 太虚无.
<dreameyesonme> 要求真多
<zsc> 我觉得还是正常就好,万一生个儿子,手太小就不好了
<madper> onlylove: 登徒子好色赋倒是有点儿端倪
<onlylove> madper: 那还是登徒子吧
<KAO> 不不不，我喜欢修长的腿，和腰
<dreameyesonme> 谁不喜欢啊
<KAO> 我对胸不感兴趣，我不喜欢洗面奶
<dreameyesonme> 女生也喜欢那样好吗
<dreameyesonme> ==
<palomino|working> 登徒子冤死了
<imtxc> onlylove: 赞
<zsc> 偶怎么觉得穿比基尼一点也不好看呢
<dreameyesonme> 大概所谓的男生寝室卧谈也就这些吧
<imtxc> onlylove: 刚解决了一个大问题
<KAO> 我对胸的要求是B enough
<onlylove> imtxc: 啥问题
<KAO> dreameyesonme 你真聪敏
<imtxc> onlylove: 终于忽悠其中的一个表弟暂时不买本子了...
<palomino|working> ....
<imtxc> 喂，你们讨论胸的问题一下午了啊喂
<dreameyesonme> 我咋聪敏了？
<dreameyesonme> 我没看出来
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 不不不，男生寝室卧谈看他们的话题，比方说一个寝室都喜欢足球或者别的游戏，他们大概就不讨论这个了
<KAO> 胸是永不截至的话题
<imtxc> 真实经验， 38E 真心没想象的那么完美！
<dreameyesonme> 楼上真的牛气
<onlylove> imtxc: 你摸过？
<imtxc> onlylove: 说了真实经验
<Niac_> 膜拜
<KAO> E 那算了 无力感
<onlylove> imtxc: 膜拜
<imtxc> onlylove: 微信好友，膜拜个毛
<Niac_> 屌丝
<imtxc> onlylove: 已经深深的在黑名单里了
<onlylove> imtxc: 她在你的blacklist里面还是你在她的
<dreameyesonme> 微信也。。
<dreameyesonme> 你们这些人啦。。
<imtxc> onlylove: 同时，友好协商然后拉黑的
<palomino|working> 协议啦黑
<imtxc> 恩纳， palomino|working 破马懂
<zsc> imtxc: 明智之举
<onlylove> imtxc: 唉，你这个确定不是引来另一个问题？万一他俩以后不一样的本子，更会有比较
<imtxc> onlylove: 那就不是我的事儿了，估计再买也是下一年
<onlylove> imtxc: 其实也无所谓，反正早晚会和舍友啦，或者其他人比较
<imtxc> onlylove: 我就说当时的停产了
<imtxc> onlylove: 价格差距在那呢啊
<adam8157> happyaron: 来教我怎么用ppa编译ubuntu的kernel
<Niac_> 登徒子好色赋 不和我胃口，还是金瓶梅的好
<onlylove> Niac_: 儿童版？
<Niac_> onlylove: 感觉就是两2货比谁看到美女漂亮
<onlylove> Niac_: 那比啥
<maxiaojun> adam8157: 為嘛要用PPA
<Niac_> onlylove: 不知
<onlylove> Niac_: 这边讨论的就是漂亮不漂亮啊
<Niac_> 可是女人又不是用来看的，要。。。。
<onlylove> Niac_: 要给你定个充气娃娃不
<Niac_> 不要了，马上就回家找一个
<dreameyesonme> 最近买书哪个网便宜？
<adam8157> maxiaojun: 我在给C家打工啊
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 货比三家了，当当折扣能多点？
<adam8157> maxiaojun: 之前都是直接给deb或者tarball 现在要ppa了
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 表去蔚蓝，那个网站怎么回事还不知道
<dreameyesonme> 是吗 好 我去看看 悲催的丢了本图书馆的书
<maxiaojun> PPA不就是基於「大便」的打包系統嗎...
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 怎么会丢呢……
<dreameyesonme> 我就认识亚马逊 当当 京东 淘宝
<adam8157> maxiaojun: 没搞过啊 正在搞
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 说起来，图书馆应该让你赔钱吧……
<dreameyesonme> 放在教室被人拿了
<dreameyesonme> 赔书
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 他们通常不在乎书
<maxiaojun> 然後千言萬語最後都是讓妳看 http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/
<^k^> ⇪ t: Debian New Maintainers' Guide
<dreameyesonme> ==
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 赔书啊，那简单了，买书补上好了
<dreameyesonme> 对啊
<dreameyesonme> 所以我去当当看看先
<onlylove> 校内发小广告，让那同学给你送回来
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 亚马逊不清楚，但是我印象里面京东比当当贵
<dreameyesonme> 我前几天买书是200-100在京东
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 淘宝纯粹是个人喜好，不爱去
<dreameyesonme> 淘宝是个好地方
<dreameyesonme> 你的推荐不错  当当便宜一点
<dreameyesonme> 最近特别背 钱夹在书里还了
<yunfan> 京东自从不支持支付宝以后 我就不去了
<dreameyesonme> 然后就去找啊
<dreameyesonme> 没了
<dreameyesonme> 京东什么时候支持支付宝？
<dreameyesonme> 我也觉得特别不方便
<roylez> dreameyesonme: 货到付款啊
<dreameyesonme> 有时候手上没钱啊
<dreameyesonme> 或者不在学校在我姐家
<roylez> dreameyesonme: 卡也没有么？
<dreameyesonme> 没人收货呢
<dreameyesonme> 卡里有啊。。
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 当当有个坏处，就是你注册了总是没事发广告
<dreameyesonme> 网上付好了 快递直接丢在院子里 自己去拿
<dreameyesonme> 我以前一直买当当
<onlylove> 哦，那习惯了就好
<palomino|working> 京东以前支持支付宝
<dreameyesonme> 后面京东减半的时候买了好多书
<palomino|working> 京东支持信用卡快捷支付吧
<dreameyesonme> 没有信用卡呀
<palomino|working> ...
<onlylove> palomino|working: 我在京东一般只买电子货，因为听说他做这个起家的，听说其他的都是路边买来的
<palomino|working> 说得好 onlylove
<palomino|working> 不过电子产品价格也相当坑爹 onlylove
<palomino|working> 尤其是显卡和硬盘
<dreameyesonme> 那我电脑在亚马逊买的。。
<onlylove> palomino|working: 售后好啊
<palomino|working> 不值...
<zsc> 买纸质书干啥呀,劳民伤财
<palomino|working> 说得好，最关键是不能search
<maxiaojun> 我有打勾強迫症
<palomino|working> ...
<dreameyesonme> roylez: 你打完游戏了？
<zsc> maxiaojun: 说的好,坚持治疗
<dreameyesonme> zsc: 赔啊
<onlylove> palomino|working: 我还是偏好纸质书
<maxiaojun> 放棄治療
<roylez> dreameyesonme: 是啊
<dreameyesonme> 我喜欢划线
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<onlylove> palomino|working: 原来，有个显卡，跑遍中关村没货，只有京东有货
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<dreameyesonme> roylez: 真可怜
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<palomino|working> .... onlylove
 * imtxc 喜欢闻书的味道算病么
<palomino|working> 这太罕见了 onlylove
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
 * roylez ( ‵□′)───C＜─___-)||| onlylove
<imtxc> roylez: 唉，同情
<palomino|working> roylez又嚣张了 freeflying
<onlylove> palomino|working: 其实是这样的，那个显卡是分显存的，768的有货，1G的没货
<palomino|working> 这样。。
<onlylove> palomino|working: 当时我正好在北京，就去给看看
<imtxc> 女王大人真开明
<imtxc> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37755
<onlylove> palomino|working: 然后家里很无奈的京东买了，然后过了15天才到货
<palomino|working> -_-
<palomino|working> 怎么要这么久
<imtxc> ^k^: 干活
<palomino|working> jd的快递一般都很给力啊
<onlylove> palomino|working: 然后那显卡还有问题，玩游戏死机，换货一次
<palomino|working> ...
<^k^> imtxc, 这是一个有趣的话题。 17:05 新年快乐 : 37.288天
<imtxc> 据说女王大人没护照，出门靠刷脸的
<dreameyesonme> 别说了
<dreameyesonme> 有一次我买考试用书
<dreameyesonme> 我快考试了
<dreameyesonme> 书还没来
<palomino|working> 网购分男女：淘宝女性多 京东男性多
<dreameyesonme> 淘宝 我爱淘宝
 * palomino|working momo freeflying 
<Niac_> 淘宝质量怎么看
<palomino|working> 只能买来再看
<imtxc> palomino|working: 等着看呢
<palomino|working> 慢慢等... imtxc
<dreameyesonme> 看你买什么吧
<onlylove> palomino|working: 这不错啊，下次就不用侯总动手了
<palomino|working> 显示器显卡硬盘主板cpu什么的
<palomino|working> 经常在taobao买
<palomino|working> 下次侯总不在就惨了 onlylove
<imtxc> palomino|working: 快找 iwwi 来把 kk 修好吧
<onlylove> palomino|working: 这次先踢够本再说
<imtxc> 好歹能帮你 +q 一下下
<palomino|working> 岂可因一时之快而受一世之危
<palomino|working> ...好像适用于不带套xxoo
<October21> test
<^k^> October21:点点点. 17:10 新年快乐 : 37.284天
<palomino|working> test
<^k^> palomino|working:点点点. 17:10 新年快乐 : 37.284天
<palomino|working> ...
<October21> ^k^: thx
<^k^> October21, 不要客气。 17:10 新年快乐 : 37.284天
 * palomino|working 轻抚 ^k^
<October21> I'm back
<imtxc> ,,,
<dreameyesonme> 算了 还是京东吧
<dreameyesonme> 当当要28号才到
<dreameyesonme> 我的借书证要一直冻结
<October21> 学姐好
<cherrot> 图豪们。。
 * cherrot 没钱熬到新年了。。
<imtxc> cherrot: 用卡接着熬
<cherrot> imtxc: 还是借钱划算
<imtxc> cherrot: 从信用卡借啊
<imtxc> cherrot: 还不用求人
<imtxc> 还有免息期
<cherrot> imtxc: 没了解过免息期这种神奇的东西哎。。
<dreameyesonme> 学弟乖
<imtxc> cherrot: 有哪家行的信用卡，小招的有不
<cherrot> imtxc: 就是小招的
<imtxc> cherrot: 那就用你家产品撸出来吧
<cherrot> imtxc: 你还要QB不？
<imtxc> cherrot: 你有？ 我不需要了，没有需要下载的东西了
<cherrot> imtxc: 唉。。是你问我要还是 jusss 来着 我给忘了。。
<imtxc> cherrot: 你们每月有发？
<cherrot> imtxc: 有啊  还有限量折扣
<imtxc> cherrot: 我跟媒婆要过一个月的会员
<imtxc> cherrot: 内部折扣能到多少
<cherrot> imtxc: 半价
<imtxc> 那不错
<imtxc> 拿出去卖也是点福利吧
<dreameyesonme> QB是什么
<imtxc> dreameyesonme: 小马货币
<imtxc> g 小马哥
<^k^> imtxc: 小马哥 http://lmgtfy.com/?q=小马哥 这是一个消歧义页，羅列了有相同或相近的标题，但內容不同的条目。 如果您是通过 某條目的内部链接而转到本页，希望您能協助修正该處的内部链接，將它指向正确 |...|
<dreameyesonme> 你在说。。
<cherrot> imtxc: 限量的
<dreameyesonme> 什么
<imtxc> g 大马哥
<^k^> imtxc: 大马哥 http://lmgtfy.com/?q=大马哥 2013年11月8日 |...| 三亚|大马哥|. 男，gzmm. 个人介绍：三亚|大马哥|：13976858248 俱乐部官方网：www. skyhw.com 徜徉在这美丽大海，行走在灿烂的阳光下!感觉天变得 |...|
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 腾讯Q币
<cherrot> g 麻花疼
<^k^> cherrot: 麻花疼 http://lmgtfy.com/?q=麻花疼 |麻花疼|,【晋江文学城】作者,代表作《八卦杂志说我们很好》《放开那个言情总裁》
<dreameyesonme> 哦。。
<imtxc> dreameyesonme: 小马哥==麻花疼
<dreameyesonme> 牙疼
<imtxc> dreameyesonme: 大马哥==马晕
<dreameyesonme> 不懂。。
<cherrot> imtxc: 我的基友们都米有来。。
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 小马哥 马化腾，腾讯老总，大马哥 马云，阿里老总
<imtxc> cherrot: 啊？昨天见了仓老师晚上都过度了？
<dreameyesonme> 哦。。
<dreameyesonme> 原来如此
<cherrot> imtxc: 我同事摸到了
<imtxc> cherrot: 擦
<imtxc> cherrot: 主要的是摸到哪里了
<cherrot> imtxc: 美背
<onlylove> imtxc: 哦，应该说转型了
<imtxc> cherrot: “摸摸你的背啊，跟我睡啊？"
<onlylove> imtxc: 人引退了，你还想摸哪里？
<imtxc> 十五摸背？
<imtxc> 忘记了
<Pudge> iMadper: 圣诞还要上班的苦逼男人，求安慰
<iMadper> Pudge: 你信基督教?
<iMadper> Pudge: 你信耶稣?
<iMadper> Pudge: 都tmd不信, 你圣诞歇个毛?!
<dreameyesonme> 扒鸡哥 给你个苹果
 * iMadper 安慰完毕
<October21> 平安夜信就可以
<imtxc> iMadper: 啊，乃换 nick 了
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 苹果呢？
<Pudge> iMadper: ä½ 
<Pudge> iMadper: 吗
<Pudge> iMadper:逼
<imtxc> 这...
<dreameyesonme> 给你了呀
<imtxc> Pudge: 你咋又跑出来骂人了么
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 。。。哪里，我怎么没收到
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 用何种方式给的， 顺丰快递吗
<dreameyesonme> 在我桌上
<dreameyesonme> 自己来拿
<Pudge> 。。。只是来拿苹果这么简单吗？
<dreameyesonme> 不然叻？
<dreameyesonme> 妈蛋
<dreameyesonme> 我同学说
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 我想象力好丰富的
<dreameyesonme> 一起吃饭
<dreameyesonme> 但是要先睡一觉醒了再去
<imtxc> 我靠！！
<dreameyesonme> 睡了一个小时
<dreameyesonme> 醒了说
<dreameyesonme> 她头疼
<dreameyesonme> 让我自己去吃
<imtxc> adam8157: 昨晚还说入不入这股票来着
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 还好了，上周末，就前天
<dreameyesonme> 什么意思？？
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 我们6个人去吃饭，说好了一个地方
<adam8157> imtxc: 然后呢
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: a说这里不好吃，去对面
<Pudge> b说对面也不好吃，去另一家
<Pudge> c说那家也是渣渣，换到了巨远的一家
<imtxc> 今儿又涨价两块... adam8157
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 最后我们3个啥都不懂的去吃了，那3个逼一个没来
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 草，
<imtxc> adam8157: 002439 我怎么也没看出这公司值32 的啊
<dreameyesonme> 啊呀 你不知道我这同学 跟公主似的 每次要别人陪她吃饭 我要不吃饭了她尼玛就说 害她也没吃。。。
<dreameyesonme> 好歹你吃了啊最后
<dreameyesonme> 我在想吃什么
<dreameyesonme> 煮点面得了
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 食堂啊，这么好吃
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 现在学校都能自己煮面了？
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 公主是什么。
<imtxc> g 公主坟
<onlylove> jiero: g 公主病
<^k^> imtxc: 公主坟 http://lmgtfy.com/?q=公主坟 |公主坟|是北京市海淀区的一个地名，位于今复兴路和西三环中路的交口处。 历史[ 编辑]. 在中国北京有多处|公主坟|，其中最著名的在北京西部，位于复兴门外，现有 新兴 |...|
<onlylove> imtxc: 捣乱
<onlylove> g 公主病
<^k^> onlylove: 公主病 http://lmgtfy.com/?q=公主病 |公主病|是指一些養尊處優、嬌生慣養、要求獲得公主般的待遇卻沒有當公主條件的 女性。|公主病|者多數是出身自家境中產階級以上的未婚年輕女性，自小受家人 |...|
<jiero> 。。。
<dreameyesonme> 食堂这个点没菜了啊
<onlylove> 还没到饭点吧……我还没下班呢！
<dreameyesonme> 都说食堂的菜虽然难吃 但是去的晚了也就没了
<dreameyesonme> 学校4点半就开饭了
<jiero> 我饿了
 * jiero 做饭去
<dreameyesonme> 在煮水
 * jiero 人生是黑色的
<dreameyesonme> 关键是公主病你跟你男朋友作
<onlylove> jiero: 你需要有人给你照亮
<dreameyesonme> 跟我作个什么劲啊
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 你是女汉子
<dreameyesonme> 我自己吃饭还不是一个人去吃的
<dreameyesonme> 她一个人去吃会死啊
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 你还没见打游戏对着全团人做的，加上她25个人
<zsc> 任何女人,注定逃不了悲伤和眼泪
<dreameyesonme> ==男人逃得了？
<jiero> zsc: 。
<dreameyesonme> 你可以去写小说了
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 不，男人都很贱，就喜欢这样的
<zsc> 引用自某研究哲学的人...不是我原创
<dreameyesonme> 扒鸡哥这样说就说明自己也是个贱人。。
<jiero> zsc: 引用太不靠谱的东西你就有些。。。
<dreameyesonme> 但是我觉得男生也是很讨厌爱哭的女生的
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 有些喜欢的。
<dreameyesonme> 不过喜欢作女好像是的
<zsc> jiero: 我觉得写的很好呀
<jiero> zsc: 哦。为什么。
<dreameyesonme> 唉。。好吧
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 不是讨厌爱哭的女生， 是讨厌女生哭的时候。
<zsc> jiero: 根据那人观点,这叫二律背反下的多重人格
<dreameyesonme> 可能男生跟女生就是不一样
<maxiaojun> 有些男生喜歡被依賴？
<onlylove> maxiaojun: 应该是的
<zsc> jiero: 就是说女的总可以弄出一套自己不幸的理论
<Niac_> 女人的演技都挺好的
<dreameyesonme> 嗯 扒鸡哥很有经验’
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • 修改了一个windows和linux可以公用的vimrc,很多是个人偏好. http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453912 colorscheme desert set confirm set nu set fileencodings =utf-8,gbk,ucs-bom,cp936 set termencoding =utf-8 set encoding =prc if (has("win32") || has("win64")) set guifont =Consolas:h12 "set guifont =Lucida_Sans_Typewriter:h10 endif if(has
<^k^>  ─> ("gui_running")) set guioptions -=T "hide Toolbar set guioptions -=m "hide menu bar set guioptions +=b "show bottom scrollbar winpos 200 200 set lines =50 set columns=90 endif set …
<dreameyesonme> 一个个都是理论兼实践家
<October21> 情场老手
<dreameyesonme> 佩服佩服
<Pudge> 你们很会分析
<onlylove> 求教情场老手怎么追妹子
<Niac_> 学习学习
<zsc> 膜拜膜拜
<Pudge> 把一个30岁的老处男分析成了一个情场老手
<Pudge> 厉害！
<onlylove> Pudge: 你不是有媳妇么
<Pudge> onlylove: 你敢不爆料么
<October21> 你不是异地恋莫
<Niac_> 我想起一句实话
<Pudge> 以后我要换个id来了
<dreameyesonme> 扒鸡哥有妹子的好吧啦
<dreameyesonme> 连我都知道
<dreameyesonme> 装什么装
<Pudge> .......................................................................................................
<onlylove> Pudge: 看，不用我爆料
<Pudge> 都怪你们！
<dreameyesonme> 泡面真好吃
<Pudge> 泡面。。。
<dreameyesonme> 妈蛋 长智齿好疼
<Pudge> 我还以为你真会自己煮面呢
<Pudge> 又被骗了。草
<Niac_> 下班咯
<dreameyesonme> 泡面好吃
<dreameyesonme> 煮的的不好吃
<adam8157> dreameyesonme: 继续骗自己吧
<onlylove> 下班下班，准备跑路
<onlylove> adam8157: 表说实话
<dreameyesonme> 煮了泡面呀
<dreameyesonme> 干嘛
<imtxc> dreameyesonme: …… 一看你就不会享受
<Niac_> 会煮泡面其实已经算是厨艺不错的了
<onlylove> imtxc: 学校条件有限
<imtxc> dreameyesonme: 来跟我住，让你领悟泡面的正确吃法……
<onlylove> imtxc: 揉成干脆面？
<dreameyesonme> 姨妈来了 不高兴出去买菜
<imtxc> dreameyesonme: 那就先别过来……
<Pudge> imtxc: 真tm丢人！
<October21> 这不是更要照顾好自己？
<dreameyesonme> 吃面都牙疼
<onlylove> imtxc: 你这样很容易被误解
<dreameyesonme> 是不是要拔掉？
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 找医生看，只要位置正确不用拔掉
<dreameyesonme> 我以前用电饭锅炒饭
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 如果长歪了只能拔掉了
<October21> 智齿是遗迹器官，可以不要的
<dreameyesonme> 好吃的不行
<dreameyesonme> 刚冒出来 疼
<October21> 我高中就长了
<Pudge> 这玩意不是只有女人长么。我没见过男的长。。
<onlylove> Pudge: ……
<October21> 开始有点不舒服，后来没感觉，自然长好了
<palomino|working> ?
<dreameyesonme> 我室友出去种睫毛了 还没回
<palomino|working> 智齿男女都长啊
<onlylove> palomino|working: Pudge 说他没长智齿
<palomino|working> 我大一长的，毫无压力
<October21> Pudge: g 智齿
<palomino|working> 隔壁同学疼得死去活来
<October21> g 智齿
<onlylove> ^k^: 出来干活！
<^k^> October21: 智齿 http://lmgtfy.com/?q=智齿 |智齿|，学名第三大臼齿，俗称近根牙、智慧齿、立事牙、尽头牙，是口腔最靠近喉咙的 牙齿，如果全部生长出来一共4颗，上下颚各两颗，一般是于16岁或之后才生长 |...|
<^k^> onlylove, “”？  18:02 
<adam8157> 我的智齿只不舒服了几天而已, 是不是说明智商不够?
<dreameyesonme> 我是下面一颗
 * October21 我有四颗哦
<dreameyesonme> 超疼啊
<Pudge> adam8157: 我都不知道这玩意的存在，怎么破
<dreameyesonme> 估计是刚开始长
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 你太关心它了
<palomino|working> 不少人退化了不再长了
<adam8157> Pudge: 没救了
<palomino|working> 没啥用现在。。
<Pudge> 身边的人也没听说过谁智齿疼的
<October21> dreameyesonme: 你没掉过牙？
<palomino|working> 好多长不出来还得动手术挖出来
<adam8157> 哦 原来说明咱进化的好
<onlylove> Pudge: 疼的都是妹子
<Pudge> onlylove: 我就这个意思
<onlylove> Pudge: 所以你以为那个只有女人长
<Pudge> onlylove: 只见过女的说智齿疼
 * imtxc 没张过智齿
<dreameyesonme> ==
<imtxc> 长
<October21> Pudge: 长的过程疼
<Pudge> October21: 那就只见过女的长
<dreameyesonme> 没听楼上说隔壁寝室有个很疼么
<Pudge> 我现在怎么老觉得隔壁这个词是骂人的呢
<onlylove> Pudge: 不光可以骂人，比方说，小时候，隔壁谁家成绩比你好
<onlylove> Pudge: 大了以后，隔壁谁小时候不如你，现在人如何如何
<palomino|working> 擦。。别人家的孩子，最可怕的对手
<Pudge> onlylove: 长大后就死了？
<onlylove> Pudge: 隔壁谁孩子都打酱油了，你连女朋友都没
<palomino|working> 永远赢不过的对手
<zsc> 输给了隔壁这个词而已
<dreameyesonme> 好可怜 我妈从来不跟我说这次
<imtxc> palomino|working: 放心，你也曾经当过别人家小孩
<palomino|working> :-/
<Pudge> 我可以把隔壁小孩和有关部门归为一类吗
<onlylove> Pudge: 没问题
<Pudge> 确实总有那么一个，但你又不知道具体是哪个的神秘存在
<dreameyesonme> 神秘人？
<onlylove> 下班回窝
<Pudge> 我刚上班。
 * imtxc 走吧，下班看看今天能不能有什么收获
 * jiero 不知道智齿，那从来没出现过，那是不存在的东西。
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 就是无所不在的
<zhangwei> 测试
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 正所谓人外有人天外有天，所以外国什么都好。
<^k^> zhangwei:点点点.  18:15 
<dreameyesonme> 嘿嘿  是
<zsc> 我发现jiero有哲学天赋呀
<jiero> zsc: 。。。
<zsc> jiero: 看到了没,用哲学论调可以讨得妹子'嘿嘿'一笑,所以男女的交流方式首推乱侃哲学..
<maxiaojun> 難道你們就沒碰過你說一些抽象的東西直接「聽不懂」的妹子
<jiero> maxiaojun: 就是说可以无视？
<zsc> 不能谈外在的东西,要谈人内心的东西
<dreameyesonme> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
 * jiero 拜 lainme
 * jiero 无能和 lainme 交流。。。
<dreameyesonme> 最后一个寒假 唉。。
<zhangwei> ff
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 再上一个硕士就不怕了
<zhangwei> 终于手机上设好irc了
<dreameyesonme> 算了
<jiero> zhangwei: firefox ？
<dreameyesonme> 工作两年结婚拉倒
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • 使用eclipse输入System.out.println时闪退，晕 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453913 这是日志，哪位帮忙看看 hs_err_pid3858.txt 统计信息: 发表于 由 realrealjerry — 2013-12-24 18:21
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 所以。就这样吧。
<jiero> palomino|working: 破马你要干嘛？
<jiero> palomino|working: 破马你想干嘛？
<dreameyesonme> 是啊 就这样吧
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 求介绍公主病妹子啊
<jusss> palomino|working: 你mplayer 用-cache参数吗？
<dreameyesonme> 确定？？
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: sure
<jusss> palomino|working: 我4G内存，设置多大合适？
<dreameyesonme> 我记得你可以挖墙脚的
<Pudge> jusss: 该吃药了
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 先介绍，看是否值得挖
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 你怎么什么都知道
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 谁嘴巴这么大
<jusss> Pudge: i3 hd3000看1080p卡
<dreameyesonme> 你要怎么介绍？
<jiero> Pudge: 反正你也是最臭的怪物。
<dreameyesonme> 直接给你号码？
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 她看到法国来的号码，直接挂了。
<Pudge> jusss: 硬解，
<Pudge> jusss: 独显
<dreameyesonme> 为什么？
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 手机号码能看出来啥
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: qq号码有么
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 或者weibo
<dreameyesonme> 有啊。。有啊
<jiero> indiegogo改过来了
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 发
<dreameyesonme> 你直接先去微博吧
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 搜什么
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: id
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 快点，一帮屌丝等着呢，他们都不好意思问
<jusss> Pudge: optimus laptop,nv独显不能直接接显示器，没法直接输出，只能渲染让hd3k输出，而且这会造成不同步，屏幕会有撕裂，
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 我就开口了
<dreameyesonme> 夏訾默
<jusss> Pudge: 所以笔记本上独显硬解没意义呀
<jiero> 好怪的名字。。。
<October21> 訾
<jiero> 怎么读？
<Pudge> jusss: 扯淡，怎么可能不能接显示器， 集显一直工作的
<October21> zi
<Pudge> 我是文盲。。
<Pudge> 第二个字怎么读
<jusss> Pudge: optimus laptop呀
<October21> zi
<jiero> 什么是訾
<jiero> October21: 你妹。
<jusss> Pudge: 你自己去看nv的官方文档去，上面清清楚楚写了
<Pudge> jusss: 跟你说了集显一直工作的，负责输出
<October21> 同‘赀’
<jusss> Pudge: 台式机独显直接输出
<dreameyesonme> 大致看了一下 居然没有什么她自己的照片
<dreameyesonme> 太神奇
<Pudge> jusss: 你说hdmi借口？
<jusss> Pudge: 你非得让我把nv官方文档给你找出来吗。。。
<dreameyesonme> 妹子有D 扒鸡哥好好去追吧~~~
<jusss> Pudge: nv官方文档有写。。。你去看下吧
<Pudge> jusss: 你改吃药了
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 什么是有d
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 哪个是她啊，怎么每张照片都觉得不是同一个人
<dreameyesonme> 当我没说
<dreameyesonme> == 正解
 * cherrot 尼玛为毛setcookie 对safari 没效果。。
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 按门铃那个是她么
<dreameyesonme> 是的
<dreameyesonme> 那个不是按门铃
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 再见！
<dreameyesonme> 是在投邮件
<Pudge> 感觉比我都大啊
<dreameyesonme> 是你自己求介绍的呀
<dreameyesonme> 这就再见了？
<jusss> Pudge: http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/331.20/README/optimus.html
<October21> 这都能猜到！高手，名不虚传啊
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Chapter 18. Using the NVIDIA Driver with Optimus Laptops
<jusss> Pudge: 自己看
<Pudge> jusss: 看啥，我又不认字
<jiero> cherrot:  用 苹果吃饭了？
<jusss> Pudge: http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/331.20/README/randr14.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Chapter 33. Offloading Graphics Display with RandR 1.4
<dreameyesonme> 拜托 她91年
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 求助：Device is not available: No such device http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453916 各位大神。。。。 求救啊。。。 新买蓝牙鼠标， 罗技M557，， 电脑是，联想 E430C 一直连接不成功呢， 装了blueman，点击setup new device直接就弹提示，没有找到适配器， 然后，用gnome-bluetooth ，打
<^k^>  ─> 开设置界面，直接显示，蓝牙已停用。。。。 root@liqiqiang:~# sudo hidd --search Searching ... root@liqiqiang:~# sudo hidd --connect 00:1f:20:c9:d7:06 Can't get de …
<jiero> Pudge: 你的照片传来看下。
<Pudge> jiero: 自己微博搜啊
<jiero> Pudge: 我要你的照片。。。
<jiero> 靠。。。
<Pudge> jiero: 尼玛，我没这嗜好
<jusss> Pudge: There is no synchronization between the images rendered by the NVIDIA GPU and the output device. This means that the output device can start reading the next frame of video while it is still being updated, producing a graphical artifact known as “tearing”. Tearing is currently expected due to limitations in the design of the X.Org X serve
<jiero> Pudge: 没啥嗜好，我收集这个频道里所有人的照片
<alvin_rxg> Title: xorg (@ x.org *FROM* X.Org)
<Pudge> jiero: 变态的啊你
<jusss> Pudge: 官方文档，你看看
<jiero> Pudge: 给我你的份
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 你还有别的室友么
<jiero> Pudge: 呃。为什么？
<Pudge> jiero: 变态的嗜好
<jiero> Pudge: 怎么变态了。
<dreameyesonme> 有啊
<Pudge> jiero: 好吧，趁imadper不在，发个照
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 爆id啊，
<jusss> Pudge: optimus laptop上的独显硬解根本就没意义。。。还造成画面不同步
 * jiero 期待著
<dreameyesonme> 呼叫晴天大太阳
<dreameyesonme> 这个是准女博
<jiero> 晴天大太阳？？
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: ！！！我最爱女博士
<jiero> Pudge: 博士，你的博士帽掉了
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 而且id很给力，
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 求日。。
<cherrot> Pudge: 你不是喜欢男人么
<dreameyesonme> 梅子香自苦寒来
<dreameyesonme> 我们班的
<dreameyesonme> 目前单身
<cherrot> dreameyesonme: 爆照呀 瞅瞅
<dreameyesonme> 我靠 你们别说我爆的成吗？
<Pudge> 给谁说去啊
<Pudge> 无人可说啊，所以你很安全
<dreameyesonme> CoNnIe小康妮
<dreameyesonme> 本科室友 白富美
<jiero> Pudge: 快点。你的照片呐。
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 单眼皮妹子啊
<dreameyesonme> 嘭嘭虎
<dreameyesonme> 本科室友 现在法警
<dreameyesonme> 对啊
<jiero> cherrot: 你该去上海，那里妹子多？
<dreameyesonme> 单眼皮高个子
<dreameyesonme> 有170
<cherrot> dreameyesonme: 是啊 没人可说啊 爆吧
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 这也能叫白富美？
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 白富看到了
<cherrot> 这还得自己google 啊
<Pudge> jiero: 重装了系统，照片没了。
<dreameyesonme> == 我又不知道你们的标准是啥 白富美也不是我说的呀 同学给的封号
<jiero> Pudge: 你直接在weibo上搜任何美女就行了，反正你不求别人介绍。。。
<cherrot> dreameyesonme: 女的，活的
<jiero> cherrot: 。。。
<jiero> cherrot: 樱桃烂了。。。
<dreameyesonme> 我ID都给你们了呀
<dreameyesonme> 我的朋友太少了。。
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 很好，比我多很多很多倍。
<dreameyesonme> 擦 你看看 我说的都是我室友而已
 * jiero 不会维护友情
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 我室友我全部失去联系
 * jiero 大学同学全部失去联系
<dreameyesonme> == 我室友两个上海人
<Pudge> jiero: 当然求介绍了
<dreameyesonme> 还有一个浙江人在上海工作
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 上海的不要
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 有湖北的么
<dreameyesonme> 我也在上海
<dreameyesonme> 没有。。
<dreameyesonme> 所以才会有联系啊
<Pudge> jiero: 找到了。
<dreameyesonme> 我研究生才跟其中两个人吃过一顿饭
<October21> Pudge: 你湖北的？
<Pudge> jiero: 6年前的一张照片
<Pudge> 哈哈哈
<dreameyesonme> 白富美见都没见过
<dreameyesonme> 你以为啊。。
<dreameyesonme> 倒是有一个一起考研的大学同学
<jiero> Pudge: 在哪里？
<dreameyesonme> 现在工作都还记得我。。
 * jiero 大概属于是个人都能记住的人，但是我记不住别人。
<dreameyesonme> 扒鸡哥 你一个都没看中？
<Pudge> jiero: http://imagebin.org/283615
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 应该说，没看到一见钟情的。
<Pudge> October21: 我湖北的，咋了
<jiero> Pudge: 为什么你是 扒鸡哥 ？
<Pudge> jiero: 问她，别问我
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 求帮我介绍
<October21> Pudge: 我也是湖北的
<Pudge> jiero: 这种情况下，必须有中间人提供交流机会了
<xixihaha> 湖北妹子好
<Pudge> October21: 湖北哪里
<jiero> Pudge: 你真像个混混 啊。。。
<jiero> lol
<Pudge> jiero: 哥帅么
 * jiero 笑了。。。
<Pudge> jiero: 说， 帅！
<October21> Pudge: 湖北武汉
<jiero> Pudge: 看不见眼睛。。。
<Pudge> October21: 我也武汉的
<dreameyesonme> 扒鸡哥好像陷入。。
<Pudge> jiero: 必须遮住啊
<jiero> Pudge: 你 1/4 脸给墨镜了。。。
<October21> Pudge: 我新洲区的
<dreameyesonme> ==你们都武汉的？
<dreameyesonme> 怎么可能
<Pudge> jiero: 不然我敢发？
<Pudge> October21: 我汉口的。
<xixihaha> 哥，裤子该洗了
<Pudge> xixihaha: 。。。是，6年前，
<Pudge> xixihaha: 无人照顾
<Pudge> xixihaha: 一条裤子穿半年
<jiero> Pudge: 。。。
<xixihaha> Pudge 现在有人给洗了把
<Pudge> 可惜啊，哥年轻的时候，还不是小帅哥一个
<Pudge> 现在老了，哎
<gebjgd> 来咯
<October21> 背景在法国？
<Pudge> October21: 英国
<gebjgd> Pudge: 你在家干么呢？
<Pudge> gebjgd: 尼玛，办公室上班呢！
<gebjgd> Pudge: 你老婆来了么
<gebjgd> Pudge: 24号还上班？ 是人么
<Pudge> gebjgd: 没有，过年一起回
<jiero> Pudge: 瞧你吓的。
<gebjgd> 做饭去
<Pudge> jiero: 啥意思
<jiero> Pudge: 只出这张。
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 没响应了？
<Pudge> jiero: 邮箱里番出来的，就这张能看的
<jiero> Pudge:  因为你太老了
<jiero> Pudge:  :( 我都没有一张看起来正常的照片我也发
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 求介绍啊！！！
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 介绍一个，他想要第二个老婆
<Pudge> jiero: 俗气！
<Pudge> jiero: 交个朋友不行？
<Pudge> jiero: 别的日后再说！
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 不对，他想要很多女孩陪着
<October21> 摇一摇啊
<Pudge> 。。。跑了
<jiero> Pudge: 。。
<Pudge> 我照片有这么吓人？
<jiero> Pudge:  恐怕是没看到你说的，掉线了，学校网络差
<Pudge> 。。。。。。。。
<jiero> Pudge: 你真的很像小混混 :(
<zsc> 那只鸡很好看
<Pudge> jiero: 我就这风格
<maxiaojun> 要是Q群你還可以追蹤那個QQ號
<Pudge> jiero: 我刚来的时候，他们也这么说，那时我还带个红墨镜，叼跟烟。
<maxiaojun> IRC，呵呵
<jiero> Pudge: 玩 Dota 的有痞气的很多 —— 我不得不说 ...
<Pudge> jiero: 那是曾经，年轻啊
<Pudge> jiero: 现在小平头，衬衣西装
<Pudge> jiero: 还不是人魔狗样的e
<Pudge> jiero: 不这么打扮找不到工作的
<dreameyesonme> == 那我找不到工作？？
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 。。跟你有神马关系
<dreameyesonme> 看错了
<jiero> Pudge: 话说，你刚来时放照片了？还是说你到法国时同学说的？
<dreameyesonme> 我以为是不怎么打扮。。
<Pudge> jiero: 。我刚到法国的时候
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 。。。
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: [12:03] <Pudge> jiero: 那是曾经，年轻啊 [12:03] <Pudge> jiero: 现在小平头，衬衣西装 [12:03] <Pudge> jiero: 还不是人魔狗样的e
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 这个打扮，才能找到工作
<dreameyesonme> 我前天买唇膏的时候买了一把修眉刀
<dreameyesonme> 弄了一个小时
<dreameyesonme> 休了。。
<dreameyesonme> 修好了
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 我有个朋友，直接眉毛头剃了，直接画， 说这样方便
<dreameyesonme> 一会儿
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 你也可以试试
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 眉毛是要修，我也修
<dreameyesonme> 还是不要了
<dreameyesonme> 就修得可好了
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 两眉直接，还有眼皮上面不能有杂毛
<jiero> Pudge: 。我左右眉毛差别巨大。。。
<dreameyesonme> 结果我同学昨天唰唰唰
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 不然影响运势
<dreameyesonme> 我只是眉峰有点高
<Pudge> jiero: 发出来看看，无图无真相
<dreameyesonme> 我擦
<dreameyesonme> 我们寝室的公主病
<dreameyesonme> 团购预约
<dreameyesonme> 居然跟电话那头聊起来了
<jiero> Pudge: 照片看不出来，我的差别大是动态的。
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 求跟我聊啊！
<dreameyesonme> 你不是否定了么
<Pudge> jiero: 那你说个蛋
<dreameyesonme> 就是那个你说照片不是同一个人的
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 还有别的呢
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 那女博士不错
<dreameyesonme> 别的？哪个别的？
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 气质很好，就是单眼皮。。
<dreameyesonme> 女博士出去看话剧了
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: id很给力
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 。。。
<dreameyesonme> 你去她人人看
<dreameyesonme> 照片更多
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 木有人人。。
<dreameyesonme> ==
<dreameyesonme> 算了
<xixihaha> 求女博士照片
<dreameyesonme> 本来想去给你找的
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 。。去啊
<dreameyesonme> 但是想到你家妹子
<dreameyesonme> 唉 她会伤心的
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 。。。。。。。。。。
<dreameyesonme> 不是么
<Pudge> 这tm都谁把我的隐私爆出去的啊
<Pudge> imadper 我擦你大爷
<dreameyesonme> 你自己说的呀
<dreameyesonme> 我记得是你自己说的
<Pudge> 我没公开说过
<Pudge> 不可能
<dreameyesonme> ==
<dreameyesonme> 怎么不可能
<dreameyesonme> 上次要你传照片的时候
<dreameyesonme> 你传了一堆糊的照片
<dreameyesonme> 就那个时候
<xixihaha> 求女博士
<Pudge> 我啥时候传了一堆模糊的照片
<dreameyesonme> 算了算了 反正事实就是你有妹子啊
 * adam8157 太坑爹了 编译好慢 近一年来第二次加班 nnnnnd
<dreameyesonme> 女博已经谈了8年了
 * adam8157 请来一打女博士, 谢谢
<dreameyesonme> 如果不是高富帅 就别找她了
<dreameyesonme> 她这么要求的
<October21> adam8157: 有时间吗？我想问你一个编译的问题
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 没事，是不是高富帅可以商量的
<adam8157> October21: 有 现在就是闲的蛋疼等编译
<xixihaha> 女博士在那里
<dreameyesonme> 一打女博士？？？每年博士就收那么四五十个 你还一打女博士？？？
<October21> adam8157: configure.ac:6: error: m4_defn: undefined macro: _AC_LANG
<dreameyesonme> 扒鸡哥 重点在于你有妹子了
<jiero> Pudge: 大概就是这样的 http://imagebin.org/283619
<October21> 我打算编译awesome，但它依赖xcb-util-cursor
<adam8157> October21: 然后?
<October21> 我就编译
<adam8157> October21: 啥系统?
<xixihaha> dreameyesonme 女博士在哪里
<October21> adam8157: debian7
<Pudge> jiero: 挺堆成的啊
<dreameyesonme> 我们班有俩
<Pudge> jiero: 还有，你敢漏的比我多么
<jiero> 博士都要高富帅哈。
<adam8157> October21: sudo apt-get build-dep awesome
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 话说，博士和你也是室友对把。
<October21> adam8157: 我要从源码编译最新的稳定版
<jiero> Pudge: 啥？
<Pudge> jiero: 脸敢漏的比我多么
<maxiaojun> Autotools害死人
<Pudge> jiero: 我tm就是没漏眼睛，
<Pudge> jiero: 你除了眼睛哪里都没漏！
<October21> adam8157: 我主要是不懂autoreconf等工具
<dreameyesonme> 准博士 我不是
<dreameyesonme> 她俩准博士
<jiero> Pudge: 。不。不要露太多了。
<dreameyesonme> 给个链接
<dreameyesonme> 我来发吧。。
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 装ubuntu13.04后BIOS进不去了，帮忙看看吧1 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453918 电脑型号： ----富士通LH532 主板信息：（支持UEFI） ----主板型号 富士通 FJNBB1E ----芯片组 英特尔 Ivy Bridge - HM76 Express 芯片组 ----BIOS 富士通 // Phoenix Technologies Ltd. Version 1.10 ----制造日期 05/24/2012 系
<^k^>  ─> 统历史： ----win8_64: --------一切正常，可以进入BIOS（非UEFI） ----ubuntu13.04_64： --------不能进入BIOS，开机按键反应如下： ------------【F2】： …
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: http://imagebin.org
<^k^> Pudge: ⇪ Imagebin - A place to slap up your images.
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 快发
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: jiero卫生纸都准备好了
<jiero> Pudge: 露额头和眉毛啊
<dreameyesonme> 总有一个你会喜欢的
<zhangwei> 发现irc,就这么一个有人气的了
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 是啊，快发
<Pudge> jiero: 小气
<dreameyesonme> 发了呀
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 。。。发了，链接呢？
<October21> 图片地址呢？
<maxiaojun> October21: 我覺得這世界上沒幾個人搞得懂Autotools，大家都是自己用著沒問題就當真沒問題
<dreameyesonme> 网页在转。。
<dreameyesonme> 妈蛋
<dreameyesonme> 载入出错
<Pudge> 快点啊，我要去吃饭了
<xixihaha> ...
<zhangwei> 过年北京有什么好玩的呀
<jiero> 断线
<dreameyesonme> http://share.renren.com/share/258923718/15981660470/?photoId=7243942171#15981662310
<October21> maxiaojun: 我觉得那只是个工具链
<dreameyesonme> 自己看
<^k^> dreameyesonme: ⇪ 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound for http://share.renren.com/share/258923718/15981660470/?photoId=7243942171 -- unhandled responsein get body
<dreameyesonme> 我这边传不上去
<jiero> Pudge: 什么意思，擦泪么？
<maxiaojun> October21: 大致的原理誰都懂，出了問題，呵呵
<Pudge>  您需要登录后才能查看内容 如果未跳转，请点击 登录
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 坑爹啊
<xixihaha> 描绘
<xixihaha> 庙会
<dreameyesonme> 没办法  我点传照片的那个链接 一直是正在连接。。。
<October21> maxiaojun: 你不要打击我啊
<dreameyesonme> 谁看到了
<dreameyesonme> 告诉我
 * Pudge 看不了图，去吃饭！
<maxiaojun> 我沒打擊你，如果你能搞懂你就是牛人了...
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 你可以截图，然后上传到imagebin啊
<maxiaojun> 登錄人人網可以看到啊
<October21> maxiaojun: 我只想解决问题，所以现不关心这个问题
<jiero> Pudge: 她说是无法
<maxiaojun> October21: 你覺得你一行錯誤信息足夠了？除非是已知常見問題
<jiero> maxiaojun: 不想很多人讨厌renren，那是跟踪器
<dreameyesonme> 扒鸡哥
<October21> maxiaojun: 那我贴全
<maxiaojun> 允許轉發嗎
<dreameyesonme> 我下载了照片
<dreameyesonme> 但是传照片的链接打不开
<dreameyesonme> 扒鸡哥好捉急的样子
<jiero> dreameyesonme:   用这个 http://imm.io/
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ Share your images / photos / pictures / image / photo / picture - imm.io
<maxiaojun> October21: 對不起我要出門了，你可以發郵件和我聯繫(郵箱看我github)
<jiero> imagebin 都不行，那是什么网络啊。
<dreameyesonme> http://imm.io/1n1CU
<^k^> dreameyesonme: ⇪ imm.io - original_nX7F_10ca000034cf1190.jpg
<dreameyesonme> 看到了么
<dreameyesonme> 擦
<zhangwei> 谁知道什么发行版好用呀？新手
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 这是什么啊。你们征婚？
<jiero> lol
<dreameyesonme> 不是 她们拍的艺术照吧。。
<dreameyesonme> 里面可没我
<dreameyesonme> 是我们寝室准女博的朋友们
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 虽然表情有够乱的。。。
<dreameyesonme> 当然都是我们学校的
<dreameyesonme> 短发就是我室友啦
<dreameyesonme> 就是扒鸡哥喜欢的那位
<dreameyesonme> 还要看吗？
 * jiero 从小就看艺术照。。。
 * jiero 从小就看小姑娘的艺术照
<zsc> test
<dreameyesonme> 那就算了呗
<^k^> zsc:点点点. 19:28 新年快乐 : 37.188天
<zsc_> test
<^k^> zsc_:点点点. 19:29 新年快乐 : 37.188天
<dreameyesonme> http://imm.io/1n1DT
<^k^> dreameyesonme: ⇪ imm.io - large_waRV_389000000a951191.jpg
<zhangwei> 我去，这一大票美女
<Pudge> dre
<dreameyesonme> 还要看么
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 看到了！！！
<dreameyesonme> 反正就是这几个人就是了
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 荷尔蒙瞬间分泌
<zhangwei> 要！！
<dreameyesonme> http://imm.io/1n1EE
<^k^> dreameyesonme: ⇪ imm.io - original_OzjO_38f500004cd21191.jpg
<dreameyesonme> 这个女生真的很美
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 。。。你在干嘛。。。
<zhangwei> dreameyesonme, 多发哈！真是福利
<dreameyesonme> 不知道 欣赏美女
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 求介绍，求交往
<dreameyesonme> 我跟她们不熟
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 你想好怎么介绍，我先去吃饭。。。
<jiero> 、么
<dreameyesonme> http://imm.io/1n1F3
 * jiero 都好奇怎么介绍 Pudge，从一个叫做 IRC 的地方认识的。。。
<^k^> dreameyesonme: ⇪ imm.io - original_l5gN_74e200001313118c.jpg
<dreameyesonme> 准女博
<dreameyesonme> 男友是当地首富之子的那位
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 如果你想介绍这里的人，你能怎么说
<dreameyesonme> 脸上痘痘比较多就是了
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 上海首富？是谁？
<dreameyesonme> 有一堆高智商的程序高手
<dreameyesonme> 不是
<dreameyesonme> 她山东的
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 山东首富。算了。
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 什么都能说，就是千万别提程序员这3个字
<Pudge> 谢谢
<Pudge> 走了，吃饭
<dreameyesonme> 人家个个都有对象的
<dreameyesonme> 但是貌似她们都不排斥追求者就是了
<zhangwei> 有一群码农。哈哈
<jiero> 男多女少。。。
<jiero> 哈哈
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 结果你没有么？
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 总觉的不可能
<dreameyesonme> ？？什么意思
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 你不是说自己单身么。
<dreameyesonme> http://imm.io/1n1FE
<dreameyesonme> 这个是女神
<^k^> dreameyesonme: ⇪ imm.io - original_42Xj_393a00004c991191.jpg
<dreameyesonme> 我又不在其中。。
<dreameyesonme> 真是
<zhangwei> 手机2g上irc聊天都刷刷都的
<jiero> 算了。 开溜
<zhangwei> 这女神就是没能看到
<zhangwei> 网子不行
<xixihaha> 女博士照片呢
<zhangwei>  (dreameyesonme)这女神真好看
<dreameyesonme> 她身材很好就是
<dreameyesonme> 脸的话需要化妆
<xixihaha> chelsy king
<xixihaha> 不错
<dreameyesonme> 话说女生经常化妆的话
<dreameyesonme> 不化妆真的没法看
<dreameyesonme> 脸没精神。。
<dreameyesonme> 是不是个个都很美呢？
<dreameyesonme> 你们就想着吧
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 很好看，质量很高，要是有没化妆的照就更好了
<xixihaha> 同求
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 我怕他们不是化妆，是乔装。。
<onlylove> Pudge: 我错过了啥
<Pudge> onlylove: 很多妹子的照片
<Pudge> onlylove: dreameyesonme 的室友
<onlylove> 嘤嘤嘤……求log
<Pudge> onlylove: 该！
<onlylove> log服务器同步慢
<Pudge> onlylove: 正好等到上床前log同步了打飞机用
<onlylove> Pudge: ……
<onlylove> Pudge: 你的意思是你现在先打咯
<zsc_> http://imm.io/1n1DT   http://imm.io/1n1EE   http://imm.io/1n1F3
<^k^> zsc_: ⇪ imm.io - large_waRV_389000000a951191.jpg
<zsc_> 我见到的就这3个
<Pudge> zsc_: 毫无节操的人
<zsc_> Pudge: 乃的鸡很好看
<Niac> 蛮好看的啊
<dreameyesonme> 你们自己去人人看啊
<dreameyesonme> 我发的好累。。
<Niac> 感觉不太真实
<dreameyesonme> 网太慢了
<dreameyesonme> 这些都是艺术照啦
<zsc_> 你吧renren的图片地址一发不久得了
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 木有人人账号啊
<dreameyesonme> 我发过了啊
<Niac> 艺术照？坑爹的要死
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 有qq能交流么
<onlylove> Pudge: 注册一个去
<dreameyesonme> http://share.renren.com/share/258923718/15981660470/?photoId=7243942171
<Pudge> onlylove: 不，我故意删了，为啥还要注册
<^k^> dreameyesonme: ⇪ 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound for http://share.renren.com/share/258923718/15981660470/?photoId=7243942171 -- unhandled responsein get body
<dreameyesonme> 我不知道她们QQ啊亲
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 。。。
<onlylove> 这不科学
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 你们室友关系这么复杂
<dreameyesonme> 我室友倒是有
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 一个寝室的不加q？
<dreameyesonme> 但是她不怎么上
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 就要你室友的啊
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 不然你怎么帮忙
<dreameyesonme> 哦 好吧
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 没事，我也不怎么上
<dreameyesonme> 给你就是啦
<imtxc> ..............
<imtxc> dreameyesonme: 卖室友？
<Pudge> imtxc: 别捣乱，你还没吃药呢
<Niac> 我想看素颜的
<dreameyesonme> 素颜的。。
<dreameyesonme> 怕你。。
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: qq呢
<dreameyesonme> 楼上说我卖友
<dreameyesonme> 我觉得没错
<dreameyesonme> 我就不发了
<Niac> 艺术照那和本人差太多了
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 他还没吃药，别管他
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 你这是在帮室友呢
<dreameyesonme> 那你妹子呢
<dreameyesonme> 扒鸡哥
<dreameyesonme> 我能理解你爱看美女
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 跟我妹子有啥关系
<dreameyesonme> ==
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 我还不能交朋友了？
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 要个qq号，又没真要咋地
<dreameyesonme> 别吵
<dreameyesonme> 我在帮你找
<Pudge> 。。。
<imtxc> 找到的话，也抄送我一份吧
<dreameyesonme>  664038148
<imtxc> 我擦，这样合适么……
<dreameyesonme> 你们自己去玩吧。。我看书了
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 这是哪个？
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 。。。
<dreameyesonme> 擦
<dreameyesonme> 我室友
<Niac> 没有自己的吗
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 我知道是你室友
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 是哪个啊，公主病？准博士？
<imtxc> Pudge: 啥眼神
<dreameyesonme> 准博士
<Niac> dreameyesonme：我想看你的
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 好，就她了，
<dreameyesonme> 好了 扒鸡哥你好好的
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 。。我一直都好好的啊，神马意思
<dreameyesonme> 没什么
<dreameyesonme> 你好好的就是了
<Pudge> ...
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 这姐们是不是记性不行啊，各种乱七八糟的视频，手机号，都记在qq签名里
<dreameyesonme> 不知道。。
<Pudge> iMadper: http://imm.io/1n1DT   http://imm.io/1n1EE   http://imm.io/1n1F3
<iMadper> lpy|coding: 看见我给你发的msg了?
<^k^> Pudge: ⇪ imm.io - large_waRV_389000000a951191.jpg
<lpy|coding> iMadper: 看到了
<Pudge> iMadper: 抛出你的节操
<lpy|coding> iMadper:  去吧少年
<lpy|coding> iMadper: 话说不还是在 帝都？
<iMadper> Pudge: 谁? 你妹妹?
<Pudge> iMadper: 。。。
<iMadper> lpy|coding: 恩.
<iMadper> Pudge: 不错嘛, 介绍给我
<Pudge> iMadper: dreameyesonme 卖的队友
<lpy|coding> iMadper: 你吸毒上瘾了？
<iMadper> Pudge: 哦.
<iMadper> lpy|coding: 我又不去西安
<lpy|coding> iMadper:  有差？
<Pudge> iMadper: 尼玛， 我发我妹的照片你妹兴趣，这个照片你就要介绍
<iMadper> lpy|coding: 西安大雁塔都发射了.
<Pudge> iMadper: 神马意思
<iMadper> Pudge: 我以为这个是你妹妹. 所以才有兴趣的!
<Pudge> iMadper: 滚蛋
<iMadper> Pudge: 我更喜欢三个人中间那个
<Pudge> iMadper: 你可以找dreameyesonme 求介绍
<iMadper> Pudge: 不了, 不是你妹妹, 不考虑
 * iMadper 谁又骑着那鹿车飞过 忘掉投下那礼物给我
<Pudge> iMadper: 不装2b还是好朋友
<iMadper> Pudge: 唉. 不爽, 刚听到令人失望的消息...
<dreameyesonme> 中间那个是河北的妹子
<Pudge> iMadper: 啥消息
<jlzhang> 话说，今天礼品店买了礼物，文具店买了圣诞特殊礼品袋子的路过
<Pudge> iMadper: 鸡鸡吊了？
<iMadper> Pudge: 你以为都tmd跟你一样?
<jlzhang> 一个送儿子一个送侄女
<Pudge> iMadper: lol
<jlzhang> 你们有准备礼物吗？》
<Pudge> iMadper: 啥消息，说出来听听
<iMadper> jlzhang: 必须有呀
<Pudge> iMadper: 让哥开心开心
<jlzhang> iMadper: 买了啥？
<iMadper> Pudge: 就是, 我朋友里一个叫 Pudge 的人, 鸡鸡掉了
<iMadper> jlzhang: ec707
<Pudge> iMadper: 。。。
<black_angel_> hoho
<Pudge> iMadper: 刚才趁你不在，我爆照了
<jlzhang> iMadper: 耳机？送谁？
<iMadper> Pudge: 谁的? 你的?
<lpy|coding> iMadper: ...
<iMadper> jlzhang: 送女神呀
<Pudge> iMadper: 尼玛，送女神正经点的东西好么
<iMadper> Pudge: 那你说送啥?
<jlzhang> iMadper: 送护肤品好点吧？
<Pudge> iMadper: 一束花都强好多
<iMadper> jlzhang: 我不懂这些东西呀
<iMadper> Pudge: ... 我不能明目张胆呀
<iMadper> Pudge: 你知道的
<jlzhang> iMadper: 去商店最贵的挑一套，哈哈
<Pudge> iMadper: 饰品，包包，外加花，都可以
<Pudge> iMadper: 你可以别送红玫瑰啊
<Pudge> iMadper: 女生都喜欢这套，别管多俗
<jlzhang> iMadper: 你是以男神的标准买的礼物吗？
<iMadper> Pudge: 好! 等下次重阳节!
<Pudge> iMadper: 而且，你别当其他人面送啊
<iMadper> jlzhang: 我是按照妹子的爱好好伐
<Pudge> iMadper: 单独送，有啥的
<iMadper> Pudge: nnnnd, 我只能派快递好伐?!
<Pudge> iMadper: 那也行！
<Pudge> iMadper: 总比送tm耳机强
<iMadper> Pudge: 好吧...
<zhangwei> 我却新人一来以为进错群了，是百合吗？
<Pudge> iMadper: 耳机给我寄过来吧，你再去买束花
<iMadper> Pudge: 寄过去了
<jlzhang> 没有送小朋友礼品的同学吗？
 * NWMonster 今天平安夜，那位雷锋送我礼物
<iMadper> jlzhang: 我就是送小朋友呀
<Pudge> 我送了，3个遥控飞机
<Pudge> 给3个小朋友
<Pudge> 妈蛋，亏死了
<iMadper> NWMonster: Pudge 掉了个东西, 你可以捡起来拿走
<zhangwei> 这里是百合网的群聊吗？
<zsc> jlzhang: 乃连小朋友都不放过....
<NWMonster> iMadper: 是肥皂吗。。。。
<iMadper> zsc: ...
<jlzhang> zsc: 侄子侄女之类的，你别想歪了……
<Pudge> jlzhang: 你连侄子侄女都不放过？？？
<dreameyesonme> 扒鸡哥
 * iMadper 别别别, 别太过分了
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 干嘛
<dreameyesonme> 我室友只要一部爱疯
<dreameyesonme> 就够了
<zsc> zhangwei: 这里是中国水军总部
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 那个博士？
<black_angel_> Pudge: hoho, iphone
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 她跟你说的？
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 你确定？
<onlylove> 别人是卖肾，这个卖身？
<dreameyesonme> 当然啦
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • chrome有没有downthemall这种插件，下载迅雷离线 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453920 FF的DTA不错，可惜chrome里面没找到 统计信息: 发表于 由 rucstudent — 2013-12-24 20:27
<iMadper> zhangwei: 我还记得你今早问个问题, 要创建房间, 我问你哪里出问题了, 你又不告诉我...
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 告诉她，没问题，
<dreameyesonme> ==
<iMadper> zhangwei: 所以没办法, 只能吹水了
<black_angel_> 是不是应该问问价格呀，陪多少晚这样？
<jlzhang> 平安夜，这么怎么这么热闹呢，不去Happy吗？
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 问题是，我能得到啥
 * iMadper 写代码去. 
 * iMadper 谁又骑着那鹿车飞过 忘掉投下那礼物给我
<dreameyesonme> 这个我又不知道。。
<zhangwei> zsc, 恩
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 问她啊！
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 用什么来换iphone！
<dreameyesonme> 而且我也不知道你为啥要说没问题
<onlylove> iMadper: 怎么能不丢点东西给你，戳下来
<dreameyesonme> 你自己沟通呗
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 你不是中间人么
<dreameyesonme> 我只是告诉你你的优势
<onlylove> iMadper: 写个死循环，让那鹿车跑去吧
<dreameyesonme> 卧槽
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 。。。我有啥优势。
<dreameyesonme> QQ给你了
<dreameyesonme> 自己去聊啊
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 我没敢加啊。。
<dreameyesonme> 算了
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 我qq我老婆随时上，不能随便乱加人
<dreameyesonme> 不说了
<zhangwei> iMadper,没出问题我就想问问怎么创建聊天室。
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 。。别啊，问她啊
<dreameyesonme> 算了吧亲
<dreameyesonme> 瞧你那样子
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 。。。
<madper|ALSA> zhangwei: 你应该试一下, 然后遇到具体的问题, 再来问. 你直接问怎么创建, 难道是希望别人直接列出详细50步, 手把手教你?
<madper|ALSA> imtxc: nnnd, 粗来! 哥要买鞋了, 你来不?
<Pudge> 平安夜最后的乐趣也要没了么
<imtxc> if_else: 啊
<imtxc> madper|ALSA: 啊？链接
<madper|ALSA> imtxc: http://www.joesnewbalanceoutlet.com/detail.asp?style=MO10WR&SID=5nn71rmxhte9&s1=CJ
<^k^> madper|ALSA: ⇪ New Balance 10 - MO10WR - Men's Outdoor: Multi-Sport
<madper|ALSA> imtxc: http://www.joesnewbalanceoutlet.com/detail.asp?style=M1290SR
<^k^> madper|ALSA: ⇪ New Balance 1290 - M1290SR - Men's Running: Training
<black_angel_> 一群基友
<Pudge> madper|ALSA: 为啥改id！
<madper|ALSA> Pudge: 为啥不能改?!
<NWMonster> 10年前刚接触irc的时候，我一直认为irc是gay圈专用
<imtxc> 红色这双不错啊
<imtxc> 到手大约多少软妹币
<madper|ALSA> imtxc: 红色?
<Pudge> madper|ALSA: 你这id感觉在骂人
<madper|ALSA> imtxc: 一个黑的, 一个白的
<imtxc> 10 这个
<imtxc> 啊，红色低嘛
<imtxc> 优惠幅度不小
<madper|ALSA> imtxc: 哦, 到手250?
<madper|ALSA> imtxc: 你nnnd, 这是黑色的好伐?! 就几个红条纹!
<imtxc> 那就来一发？
<black_angel_> 好基友们，平安夜也只好在宿舍呆着了
<onlylove> NWMonster: 表示我玩irc的时候，那时候qq还叫oicq
<madper|ALSA> imtxc: 运费均摊?
<zsc> 因为在开发声卡驱动
<Pudge> madper|ALSA: steam平台机要开始卖了
<imtxc> 1290 那双我叫做粉红色
<imtxc> madper|ALSA: 当然
<madper|ALSA> Pudge: 不玩游戏了我都
<Pudge> madper|ALSA: 配置挺高的
<imtxc> 你等等，我看我的鞋子的码
<NWMonster> onlylove: open icq
<Pudge> madper|ALSA: 。。没文化
<madper|ALSA> imtxc: 不急, 明早我买
<NWMonster> onlylove: 想想网络寻呼机那个名字真土
<onlylove> NWMonster: 不是open icq，就是oicq，后来改名叫qq2000
<madper|ALSA> imtxc: 不行, 快没货了
<onlylove> NWMonster: 新浪寻呼啊
<imtxc> madper|ALSA: EUR 42
<Pudge> open icq...
<Pudge> 谁tm想出来的
<NWMonster> onlylove: 那说明当时你没看介绍啊
<Pudge> 真tm能编
<madper|ALSA> imtxc: 直接告诉我选哪个.
<madper|ALSA> imtxc: 我不会换算
<imtxc> US 8.5
<imtxc> 他要什么单位
<onlylove> NWMonster: 那时候还小，不懂得about
<madper|ALSA> imtxc: 恩. 8.5D
<onlylove> NWMonster: 就知道这东西可以聊天
<madper|ALSA> imtxc: 有货.
<imtxc> madper|ALSA: 下蛋～
<imtxc> madper|ALSA: 明儿给你给钱还是到手了算了运费分
<NWMonster> onlylove: 一样啊，当时到处加人。。。。。。幸亏没遇到过坏人
<imtxc> 真快没了
<onlylove> NWMonster: 那时候互联网还不错的
<madper|ALSA> imtxc: 你下单吧, 没我的码了
<madper|ALSA> imtxc: nnnd
<onlylove> NWMonster: 不过带宽就可怜了，isdn
<Pudge> 新浪聊天室跟irc有关系吗
<imtxc> madper|ALSA: 啊……
<NWMonster> onlylove: 拨号音真怀念
<madper|ALSA> imtxc: 恩, 我10.5, 没了
<imtxc> madper|ALSA: 你帮我下双？
<onlylove> Pudge: 好像那个没
<imtxc> madper|ALSA: 我没号嘛
<madper|ALSA> imtxc: 我也没号, 得注册
<Pudge> onlylove: 以前流行各种聊天室啊
<imtxc> madper|ALSA: 一双运费多少钱
<madper|ALSA> 目测70-100
<NWMonster> onlylove: 当时拨号上网5块钱一个小时，感觉好贵啊
<onlylove> Pudge: 后来都死了不是
<onlylove> NWMonster: 现在一样很贵……
<Pudge> onlylove: 是啊，我曾经以为那个也是irc
<madper|ALSA> imtxc: 下单8.5折好像
<imtxc> madper|ALSA: 你有转运公司的帐号么
<Pudge> onlylove: web版本，
<Pudge> onlylove: 不过应该是差不多的东西。。
<madper|ALSA> imtxc: 有, sfbuy的
<madper|ALSA> imtxc: 我可以给你地址
<madper|ALSA> imtxc: 转运回来
<onlylove> Pudge: 那个不是很清楚，但是当时我记得是169还是啥的
<Pudge> madper|ALSA: 尼玛，快去写代码，吵死了
<madper|ALSA> Pudge: ignore
<Pudge> onlylove: 那个时候我还不回关机呢。。
<Pudge> madper|ALSA: 舍不得
<onlylove> Pudge: 那时候的智能ABC，那叫一个坑
<madper|ALSA> Pudge: ... ...
<onlylove> Pudge: 关毛，直接按电源或者让网管关
<Pudge> onlylove: 我就是直接关显示器。。。
<NWMonster> onlylove: 我还记得我拨号上网的密码，真心忘不了
<Pudge> onlylove: 我好长一段时间以为跟关电视一样。
<onlylove> Pudge: 我在电脑房打过红警，比你略强，知道按哪个……
<imtxc> alsa 又是啥意思... madper|ALSA
<madper|ALSA> imtxc: 在看alsa相关的pdf
<onlylove> imtxc: 你居然不知道alsa
<imtxc> onlylove: 这就是你的不对了
<Pudge> imtxc: 你居然不知道alsa！
<Pudge> 求队形整齐
<imtxc> onlylove: 色大象玩的东西，能是你我能直接理解的？ Pudge
 * imtxc 队形已经乱了
 * madper|ALSA lol!  嘲笑 Pudge 
<imtxc> Pudge: 土洋
<NWMonster> onlylove: 小时候一直没赞够去电脑房打游戏的钱，高中之后我才知道有局域网游戏
<onlylove> NWMonster: 我学过bat，只为玩大富翁3和仙剑
<onlylove> NWMonster: 嗯，批处理文件的写法
<onlylove> NWMonster: config.sys
<Pudge> 哥去喝咖啡抽烟！
<onlylove> NWMonster: 不过那时候已经是2000年了
<NWMonster> onlylove: 我跟同学一人点一下的那样玩过大富翁，感觉很。。。。。现在想起来很有爱啊。。。
<onlylove> NWMonster: win7不能玩了，只能用dosbox，xp还能玩
<onlylove> 完了……我说这话约等于我电脑上还有这游戏……
<NWMonster> onlylove: 好怀念，好久没玩过了，最后一次，可能是在psp上用dosbox玩过一次仙剑
<onlylove> NWMonster: 大富翁3很不错的，现在拿出来逗小孩子还是很管用的
<zsc> test
<^k^> zsc:点点点. 20:49 新年快乐 : 37.132天
<onlylove> NWMonster: 不过现在各种pad更受欢迎
<NWMonster> onlylove: 大富翁里是不是有炒股那种玩法？我一直没搞懂
<onlylove> NWMonster: 哦，有，不过……我一般的只买能控股的，不能控股的不买，不能控股的就是赚钱的，能控股的，再亏也不卖，后期那就是罚钱利器
<NWMonster> onlylove: 看了我当时太小，真心不懂。。完全靠扔骰子。。。。
<dchxcrow> 不能控股的要快买快卖，快速赚钱还是很爽的
<onlylove> NWMonster: 我也是后来才玩明白的，一开始股市都不进的
<onlylove> dchxcrow: 需要红卡，好多红卡
<onlylove> dchxcrow: 为了打击对手，还要好多黑卡
<NWMonster> onlylove: =.=!有多少好游戏我都没玩懂。。。。
<onlylove> NWMonster: 仙剑98柔情版，要99个傀儡虫
<onlylove> NWMonster: 那样的话，保证林月如不死
<onlylove> NWMonster: 傀儡蛊
<NWMonster> onlylove: 真心不知道。我玩仙剑的时候都是躲着怪物。打怪兽主要靠扔装备
<NWMonster> onlylove: 我以为那些武功都是到一定时候自动给予的。。
<onlylove> NWMonster: 不过林月如还是被砸了，那老太太说了，我救不活她，但是我能保证她不死
<NWMonster> 根本不知道经验值这个东西。当我通关之后，再看别的同学打的时候，才知道有这么多东西。=.-!
<onlylove> NWMonster: 然后你就要收集那些了
<NWMonster> onlylove: 好失落，感觉那么多游戏我都白玩了
<onlylove> NWMonster: 重新再玩一遍
<NWMonster> onlylove: 已经没时间了，等有了孩子，陪孩子玩一遍吧
<onlylove> NWMonster: 你家孩子会陪你玩那个？
<onlylove> NWMonster: 现在游戏画面制作那么好，你让你家孩子玩马赛克？
<NWMonster> onlylove: 但愿吧。游戏这玩意不是很能吸引小孩吗。
<NWMonster> onlylove: 那就让孩子跟我玩GTA吧
<onlylove> NWMonster: 得看什么样的孩子
<NWMonster> 呵呵
<xixihaha> GTA是什么
<onlylove> 侠盗猎车
<dchxcrow> onlylove: 运气好多进商店买道具
<onlylove> NWMonster: 如果你家孩子认字的话，其实我推荐falcom的伊苏系列
<dchxcrow> onlylove: 话说大富翁现在出的几了呢？
<onlylove> dchxcrow: 得9往后了吧
<NWMonster> onlylove: 我玩过那个。psp上玩过
<onlylove> dchxcrow: 大富翁玩到7就不玩了，感觉还是3好玩
<dchxcrow> onlylove: 很久没玩了，本科一寝室的都在玩，很搞笑的
<Pudge> falcom。。。怎么像法轮功。
<onlylove> Pudge: 不知道falcom？你太悲剧了
<NWMonster> Pudge: 你想象力很丰富
<Pudge> onlylove: 我不知道的东西多了去了。。
<xixihaha> 连连看
<Pudge> 到现在还有人问我黄页是不是黄色网站！
<October21> Pudge: FC
<onlylove> 那不是电话本么
<Pudge> October21: fc不是腾讯的cs么
<onlylove> 因为用黄色纸张印刷，所以叫黄页
<October21> 国内的兼容机 小霸王
<October21> Pudge: 那是 CF 吧？
<onlylove> October21: 长城学习机，6502
<Pudge> 上上下下左右左右ba
<xixihaha> 魂斗罗
<October21> 一系列兼容机，伪装成学习机
<NWMonster> 6502被国人发扬的真神
<Pudge> October21: 我的basic就是在学习机上学的！
<October21> 价格比PC
<October21> 便宜多
<onlylove> NWMonster: 其实感觉上68K更好更强大
<October21> Pudge: 表示不会BASIC
<onlylove> NWMonster: 事实上也是68K强大
<onlylove> Pudge: 那个要写行号的
<NWMonster> onlylove: 恩，你说的是事实，不过6502的价格受众，国人很合适
<NWMonster> C64为啥没在国内铺开？
<NWMonster> 感觉也是神机
<onlylove> NWMonster: 那啥，世嘉的MD2就是68K
<October21> 其实也有学习卡，不过大家都玩游戏卡吧？
<Pudge> 我有同事做了一辈子vb了，觉得类c语言都是渣渣，因为函数居然要括号，无法理解
<onlylove> Pudge: 还好没让他看见lisp
<NWMonster> Pudge: 你同事要是看到lisp岂不崩溃了？
<Pudge> lisp是啥
<Pudge> 感觉像唇膏。。
<onlylove> g lisp
<^k^> onlylove: lisp http://lmgtfy.com/?q=lisp |Lisp| (historically, |LISP|) is a family of computer programming languages with a long history and a distinctive, fully parenthesized Polish prefix notation. Originally  |...|
<Pudge> b lisp
<Pudge> 为什么不能百度！
<onlylove> Pudge: 函数式变成语言，外人戏称括弧比语句要躲
<Pudge> 崇洋媚外的kk
<onlylove> Pudge: 括弧比语句多
<Pudge> 我唯一会的函数式语言是F#
<Pudge> 用来做一个编译器。。
<NWMonster> F#好厉害啊！
<Pudge> 渣渣语言
<Pudge> 天天升级
<madper|ALSA> F#就是ML的改版
<Pudge> 一升级就不能用
<October21> power shell
<onlylove> Pudge: 不然没法收钱啊
<October21> Pudge: VS免费了？
<Pudge> October21: 没有啊
<October21> Pudge: 只是问问而已
<Pudge> October21: windows免费了vs都不可能免费
<onlylove> Pudge: 根据身份不明的木马埃洛普的计划，微软主要靠windows和office收入啊
<October21> 我用过雨林沐风的VS6.0 C++
<Pudge> onlylove: 程序员太少
<NWMonster> October21: 后熟悉的名字，我貌似也用过
<Pudge> onlylove: 只是我们这个圈子，好像所有人都是程序员
<October21> N
<October21> NWMonster: 二级啊，兄弟
<Pudge> October21: 这个vc6有什么特别的么
<NWMonster> October21: 什么二级？兄弟？
<NWMonster> October21: 那个貌似是翻译过的版本是吧
<onlylove> NWMonster: 大概是NCRE国家考试？
 * October21 耻辱的用了盗版
<Pudge> 中国人有不用盗版的？
 * NWMonster 有啥。我最喜欢用盗版了
<madper|ALSA> 计算机二级考试呀, 非计算机专业的考试
<October21> Pudge: 没啥特别，就是国家计算机二级C语言考试用的
<Pudge> 这里有人过了系分么
<onlylove> 我记得NCRE是tc2.0的啊……
<Pudge> October21: 尼玛计算机2级不是turbo c么
<October21> onlylove: 谭老师都用 TC 3.0了
<NWMonster> 没参与过等级考试。。。我编程都是自己瞎学的
<Pudge> October21: vc这么高级的东西，2级够的着？
<NWMonster> October21: 谭大神很多人在骂。。。。
<October21> Pudge: 我90后，比你晚上学
<onlylove> October21: 啥，谭老师抛弃tc2.0了么
<Pudge> 。。。
<October21> onlylove: 清华的教材上用 tc 3.0了
<onlylove> October21: 和你说，谭浩强的那书，巨坑
 * NWMonster 有人看了天龙八部吗。
<onlylove> October21: 根本编译不过的程序都在上面
<NWMonster> onlylove: 我就是谭那本书入门的，之后才知道巨坑。。不过还好当年也没记住什么
<October21> 我本来就是业余，因为没二级证不能拿毕业证
<onlylove> NWMonster: 我……我看的当年ncre的C教程
<October21> 我不是计算机专业的
<Pudge> 刚入门的时候曾经在tc上写了一个500+ 行的函数， 到处跟人炫耀。。。
<NWMonster> October21: 谭的那书，是我高中时候上课看的。。。
<onlylove> NWMonster: 后来大学……嗯，那绿皮，后来么，看full circle，然后开始用gcc
<NWMonster> 我感觉我c其实是靠msdn学的，没事我就上msdn查
<NWMonster> 上面讲的也细，语法什么的都有
<Pudge> full circle是啥？
<October21> Pudge: 只在手机上用过 tc2.0
<NWMonster> 不光只有函数说明
<Pudge> onlylove: ubuntu cn的期刊么
<onlylove> NWMonster: 当年为了和谭浩强的书一致，到处找tc2
<Pudge> 尼玛msdn上不都是函数库么
<onlylove> Pudge: 是的，07年还是什么时候的东西了
<NWMonster> Pudge: 没有，上面也讲语法，还讲编译器的使用
<onlylove> Pudge: 好像是17期开始讲C
<Pudge> onlylove: 08年fullcircle还有一篇我的采访。。
<NWMonster> 比如这个 http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/y1tscb5y.aspx
<^k^> NWMonster: ⇪ while Statement (C)
<NWMonster> onlylove: 我现在上学，老师还用tc来讲课了
<Pudge> 用什么讲课无所谓啊，
<onlylove> NWMonster: 现在学校还是winxp，tc还能跑，等7或者以后不能跑tc了，看他用啥
<NWMonster> 关键是tc免费啊
<Pudge> 学校vs也免费啊
<onlylove> NWMonster: 免费么，我一直以为TC要钱
<Pudge> 这些软件都是免费的 ，教学目的
<lei> 用gnome3的同学有没有鼠标经常点不动啊
<NWMonster> 恩，先从tc，然后就开始教用vs express来教gui
<Pudge> lei: 该换系统了
<NWMonster> onlylove: 没有，win7也能跑tc
<NWMonster> 我学校都是win7
<Pudge> 有一种系统叫windows xp， 很好用，你可以试试，不会出现鼠标点不动的情况
<zsc> `test
<NWMonster> 我还有个遗憾。。。我没怎么用过win98
<onlylove> NWMonster: 虚拟机里面装吧，win98 se支持光盘启动
<NWMonster> dos win3.1 win95 winxp arch ubuntu
<Pudge> NWMonster: 去网吧， 打一把红警重启一次的系统
<NWMonster> 剩下的都是遗憾
<zsc> test
<zsc> test
<^k^> zsc:点点点. 21:28 新年快乐 : 37.105天
<lei> Pudge: 换什么系统
<NWMonster> 第一台自己的机器用的是win95，买的时候有张正版盘，一直用着，没舍得换盗版win98
<mao> 我屈服视频下载了。
<Pudge> lei: [14:26] <Pudge> 有一种系统叫windows xp， 很好用，你可以试试，不会出现鼠标点不动的情况
<NWMonster> 之后换了个机器，直接就走入winxp时代了
<NWMonster> 想想自己当时真傻，盗版有啥不好，咋就不明白了
<onlylove> 我获得买电脑批准的时候，都07年了，正好买回来xp和u双系统
<onlylove> 那时候大概vista还在测试？
<onlylove> 或者刚出来
<zsc> NWMonster: 守住你的节操..
<lei> Pudge: 那你是用Widows在这里聊天？
<Pudge> lei: 所有人都是啊
<NWMonster> zsc: 早掉光了
<xixihaha> 。。。
<lei> 那还真得试试
<xixihaha> u
<xixihaha> ubuntu
<xixihaha> irssi
<Pudge> 没看我们都在讨论windows呢
<October21> 毛线，我用 #！
<NWMonster> ubuntu路过，不过原来一直是win和arch双系统
<Pudge> madper|ALSA: 这里只有你懂我。。
<NWMonster> 现在基本不碰win上的东西了，也倍感arch越做越烂，就换ubuntu了，别骂我，只是个人感觉
<zsc> 偶觉得ub不好换了debian
<NWMonster> 为啥没人吐槽近些年arch的突变那
<Pudge> NWMonster: 因为吐槽的人都被madper|ALSA 踢掉了
 * NWMonster 我不敢了，我错了
<Guest16892> 囧
<madper|ALSA> Pudge: 刚去洗漱了. 懂啥?
<Pudge> madper|ALSA: 没事，都过去了
<zsc> 她哪个地方最敏感..
<madper|ALSA> NWMonster: 因为arch本来就是激进的发行版. 不突变, 我就不用了
<Pudge> NWMonster: 你很危险
<NWMonster> madper|ALSA: 几年前感觉突变会给自己带来新鲜感，而最近感觉稳定更实用
<NWMonster> 我自己风格变了
<xixihaha> 求稳定
<madper|ALSA> NWMonster: 所以是你变了, 变得不适合arch了
<NWMonster> Pudge: 为啥会这么评价我
 * madper|ALSA 我的arch, 多年了, 还没死
<Pudge> NWMonster: 不是评价， 只是说你的处境
<NWMonster> Pudge: 换个id换个网络，又是一条好汉
 * NWMonster 呵呵
<Pudge> 看你有多少外网ip
<NWMonster> 有2个外网ip，3个固定vpn，免费代理无数
<madper|ALSA> Pudge: 别tmd黑我, 你见过我因为别人说arch不好就t人?
<onlylove> 表示当年曾经用arch新鲜过，那时候看着linuxtoy上的介绍玩的
<Pudge> madper|ALSA: 。。不好玩、
<Guest16892> 请问下，xubuntu和lubuntu那个好点
<onlylove> 都不好
<madper|ALSA> Pudge: 我上次碰见个给他讲东西, 结果人家说话特别tmd的冲的一个人, 我都没t
<Pudge> 我也用过arch，开始觉得挺好，
<NWMonster> Guest16892: 这不好评价啊，完全靠自己了
<October21> Guest16892: 没有那个好，只有适合
<Pudge> 后来越来越感觉差
<Pudge> 我喜欢开始一般般，越来越觉得好的东西
<NWMonster> Pudge: 怎么说，原来我双系统arch和winxp，至少还有一个特别稳定，所以一直感觉arch不错
<Guest16892> 我现在用lubuntu
<madper|ALSA> NWMonster: 啥时候arch不稳定了?
<NWMonster> 但现在我单一linux就不太敢arch了
<black_angel_> Guest16892: 用什么都没所谓的
<madper|ALSA> NWMonster: 我还真没遇到...
<Pudge> madper|ALSA: 升级
<Pudge> madper|ALSA: 那命令叫啥来着，我都忘了
<NWMonster> madper|ALSA: 遇到好多次升级之后出bug的情况
<madper|ALSA> Pudge: 哪个组件升级造成问题了?
<madper|ALSA> NWMonster: 你觉得别的发行版, 升级不会出bug?
<Pudge> madper|ALSA: 就是升级的东西，那个东西，叫啥，aptitude的
<onlylove> Pudge: pacman -Syu
<Pudge> onlylove: 对，就是pacman
<madper|ALSA> Pudge: 你那是ubuntu/debian好伐
<NWMonster> madper|ALSA: 我现在ubuntu感觉相对稳定，暂时还没出现过
<Pudge> 我操，pacman自己升级，然后pacman不能用了
<onlylove> Pudge: aptitude是debian的
<Guest16892> 我是刚从win转来的，很多东西要学习
<Pudge> onlylove: 我知道，我是说对比过来的
<Pudge> 我不记得pacman叫什么了
<madper|ALSA> Pudge: 不看arch的官网
<xixihaha> 初学者就ubuntu就ok了
<NWMonster> madper|ALSA: 我现在单一系统，很多东西都需要建立在这基础上，稳定很关键，无心折腾
<onlylove> 升级还要看官网的发行版……
<madper|ALSA> NWMonster: 我也单一系统.
<Pudge> madper|ALSA: 尼玛装软件的工具自己坏了，这种错误能忍？
<Guest16892> ubuntu很卡
<black_angel_> Guest16892: 你搞清楚你自己想要什么东西了吗？
<Pudge> madper|ALSA: 出问题了就要上官网？没这习惯！
<madper|ALSA> Pudge: 不是坏了, 是打升级, 官网有升级方法的
<madper|ALSA> s/打/大/
<Guest16892> 学习中
<Pudge> madper|ALSA: 不是大升级啊
<Pudge> madper|ALSA: 就是天天升级
<NWMonster> Guest16892: 确实很卡，请你自行安装其他wm，放弃自带的垃圾
<onlylove> 谁知道是大升级还是小升级
<NWMonster> arch是几个小时就有更新
<madper|ALSA> Pudge: 因为某天, 他们的改动很大.
<madper|ALSA> Pudge: 跟天天升级没关系
<Pudge> madper|ALSA: pacman挂了，就没法在升级了
<NWMonster> 闹腾啊
<Pudge> madper|ALSA: 我还用个蛋
 * madper|ALSA 在用testing repo. 还没出过问体. 
<NWMonster> 。。。arch的testing都敢用。。。你厉害
<madper|ALSA> Pudge: 你没见过微软更新之后系统进不去?
<Pudge> 这种升级也敢放出来？
<Pudge> madper|ALSA: 还真没遇到过。
<madper|ALSA> NWMonster: 不然不够新.
<madper|ALSA> NWMonster: 我fx用的是nightly
 * NWMonster 你们都很牛
<madper|ALSA> NWMonster: 比stable的fx稳定多了
<onlylove> madper|ALSA: 我见过杀毒升级微软系统进不去
<Pudge> madper|ALSA: 别的软件更新，出问题，我也就忍了，等2天修复了再升级就好了
<NWMonster> onlylove: 诺顿干过这事情
<Pudge> madper|ALSA: 尼玛pacman直接更新更挂掉了，还怎么弄
<madper|ALSA> onlylove: 恩, 这个太常见. nod32
<madper|ALSA> Pudge: 八成有很好的办法解决. 我的arch就挂过一次. 是mkinitcpio的问题.
<madper|ALSA> Pudge: 结果自己改了一下配置文件, 又能起来了
<Pudge> madper|ALSA: 尼玛我是用户！！！
<Pudge> madper|ALSA: 我不懂这些！
<zsc> 月经了,月经了..
<Pudge> madper|ALSA: 我只是想开车，为啥非要我自己修！
<Guest16892> 你们都很强
<madper|ALSA> Pudge: 所以你不该用arch
<Pudge> madper|ALSA: 配合的怎么样
<NWMonster> 怎么说，原来是为了学Linux而用linux所以arch这种突变带来的新鲜感非常棒
<madper|ALSA> Pudge: 用linux, 普通用户其实就已经很难驾驭了.
<Pudge> madper|ALSA: 连你都信了是吧？
<madper|ALSA> Pudge: 不错.
<madper|ALSA> Pudge: 恩.
<NWMonster> 现在是为了实用，而用linux，所以要求稳定
<Pudge> madper|ALSA: 。。难道连你的不懂我了？
<madper|ALSA> Pudge: 真信了
<madper|ALSA> NWMonster: 问题是, 没见arch不稳定.
<madper|ALSA> Pudge: 刚才没懂, 现在懂了
<Pudge> 。。。。。。。。。
<Pudge> 孤独。
<NWMonster> madper|ALSA: 可能我碰到小机率事件比较多。。。。
<madper|ALSA> .....
<zsc> 任何女人,都可以找出千万的理由说出自己的不幸...
<madper|ALSA> NWMonster: 没那事儿.
 * NWMonster 莫非我RP有问题
<madper|ALSA> NWMonster: 我testing repo都不死
<xixihaha> 初学者装arch都比较麻烦
<NWMonster> 再说现在也看淡了，用啥不是用，ubuntu也不那么差劲，将就了
<NWMonster> xixihaha: 就是那种麻烦的感觉，让我特别喜欢arch当时，因为感觉自己操控的多了
<onlylove> 主要问题还是升级闹腾
<Pudge> 为什么不用windows！
<onlylove> 我那天升级sles，把zlib搞废了
<NWMonster> onlylove: 是的，我遇到2次升级完出问题，一次解决了，一次搞废了，google了半天也没找到解决办法，之后就对arch失望了
<onlylove> Pudge: 没钱
<zsc> 肿么了,颊然而止?
<Pudge> ofan: 电子烟买了么
<dreameyesonme> 原来过节综合症就是无论什么节没人送东西就不高兴
<dreameyesonme> 特别是男朋友不送
<dreameyesonme> 第一次听说
<zsc> ttt'
<zsc> test?
<^k^> zsc:点点点. 21:51 新年快乐 : 37.089天
<zsc> test
<^k^> zsc:点点点. 21:51 新年快乐 : 37.089天
<Pudge> onlylove: 买回来就有系统啊
<Pudge> onlylove: 还是正版的，为啥手贱！
<NWMonster> dreameyesonme: 每到节日女朋友就问我要礼物，怎么破？
<dreameyesonme> 我怎么知道
<dreameyesonme> 我又不问别人要
<xixihaha> 女朋友不过洋节
<Pudge> NWMonster: 介绍给我
<dreameyesonme> 我室友也这样。。
<dreameyesonme> 无论什么节
<NWMonster> Pudge: 别闹了。。。
<freeflying> dreameyesonme, 妹纸还在呢啊
<NWMonster> dreameyesonme: 是妹子？
<Pudge> lol
<xixihaha> 周一刚给过万生日
<dreameyesonme> 她男友因为不能满足她被认为是没有情趣
<dreameyesonme> 被甩了
<NWMonster> xixihaha: 我也刚过完生日。
<dreameyesonme> 嗯 看了会书
<dreameyesonme> 但是我室友在跟她妈视频
<dreameyesonme> 我就看不了了
<Pudge> freeflying: 你老婆在你身后
<dreameyesonme> 每天雷打不动
<dreameyesonme> 跟她妈视频
<NWMonster> dreameyesonme: 你的室友是极品，这个应该发到豆瓣逼组
<dreameyesonme> 一讲就是几个小时
<freeflying> Pudge, 我啥也没做啊
<dreameyesonme> 没那闲情
<Pudge> freeflying: 做了啥就晚了！
<dreameyesonme> 她本来就是极品
<dreameyesonme> 居然说什么自己开化晚
<dreameyesonme> 应该早点恋爱
<freeflying> dreameyesonme, 跟她妈妈聊天说明孝顺啊
<dreameyesonme> 嗯 是孝顺
<dreameyesonme> 我每周给我妈打一次电话
<freeflying> 所以是好姑娘
<dreameyesonme> 我不孝啊。。
<dreameyesonme> 每天跟她妈讲
<dreameyesonme> 谁谁谁男朋友有钱
<dreameyesonme> 她男朋友真是不行啊
<dreameyesonme> 巴拉巴拉
<dreameyesonme> 有意思么
<dreameyesonme> 终于她提出分手了不是
<dreameyesonme> 现在又在跟她买讲
<zsc> 给每个人一个没有意思的机会吧
<dreameyesonme> 她男友在微信里发了张照片  苹果看起来很好吃
<freeflying> dreameyesonme, 把她介绍给 madper|ALSA
<dreameyesonme> 她是吃货
<zsc> 有来了个madper
<madper|A`> freeflying: 候总早.
<dreameyesonme> 呵呵
<dreameyesonme> 楼上那个能受得了么
<dreameyesonme> 大连可是大城市
<dreameyesonme> 你们小城市的不要娶
<freeflying> madper|ALSA, 毛啊, 我跟你一样在帝都
<dreameyesonme> 而且人家可是硕士
<Madper> freeflying: 恩. 早.
<dreameyesonme> 很有资本好吧
<xixihaha> dreameyesonme: 在那里
<freeflying> dreameyesonme, 硕士确实牛啊
<Madper> dreameyesonme: 谁是硕士?
<dreameyesonme> 极品室友
<NWMonster> dreameyesonme: 无图无真相
<Madper> dreameyesonme: 女生对我来说, 本科好过硕士.
<dreameyesonme> 关键我不会觉得自己是硕士有多牛的
<dreameyesonme> 至少我不会在别人面前炫耀
<xixihaha> 女硕士好哇
<Madper> dreameyesonme: 读硕士, 很多都是稀里糊涂的.
<zsc> Madper: 你和管理员的那个是双胞胎
<zsc> ?
<NWMonster> dreameyesonme: 女生对我来说学历无用，事业线是关键
<dreameyesonme> 对啊
<Madper> zsc: 啥?
<dreameyesonme> 就是个渣
<Madper> dreameyesonme: 不知道做什么, 就去读个硕士先
<xixihaha> dreameyesonme: 在哪儿啊
<freeflying> dreameyesonme, 好牛的, 我连大学都没上过
<onlylove_> 突然掉线了居然
<dreameyesonme> 她在家里医院检查
<dreameyesonme> 特别搞笑的事
<zsc> Madper: madper|ALSA 是谁呀?
<dreameyesonme> 长了个血管瘤
<dreameyesonme> 非来上海医院看
<Madper> zsc: 就是我.
<Madper> zsc: 我刚掉线了.
<dreameyesonme> 去了华山医院
<Pudge> Madper: 你妈逼敢回复么
<xixihaha> dreameyesonme在上海么
<dreameyesonme> 传说中专看疑难杂症的
<NWMonster> 。。。为啥这位突然出来吐槽室友了...
<Madper> Pudge: 擦, 你丫aaabbb的, 我就没看
<dreameyesonme> 结果挂号就挂了半天
<freeflying> dreameyesonme, 哇,你们居然在魔都上学呢
<Pudge> Madper: 我在测试啊
<dreameyesonme> 然后回来吐槽说
<Pudge> Madper: 万一进入公共聊天了怎么办
<dreameyesonme> 怎么医院这么多人啊
<NWMonster> dreameyesonme: 你是吐槽bot吗？
<dreameyesonme> 我们大连看病可快乐
<Madper> Pudge: ... ... 哈哈哈哈
<dreameyesonme> 了。。
<Madper> Pudge: 我帮你复制过来
<Pudge> Madper: 你妈逼你敢！
<dreameyesonme> 难道她不知道全国各地都会去华山医院看么
<Madper> Pudge: 看在你妹妹的份儿上, 不贴了
<dreameyesonme> 是的
<dreameyesonme> 我在吐槽
<NWMonster> dreameyesonme: 大神。你为啥要来这里吐槽？
<dreameyesonme> 吐槽无力了
<dreameyesonme> 唉
<dreameyesonme> 因为这里只有我一个人说啊
<dreameyesonme> 跟同学吐槽的话
<dreameyesonme> 那就无止境了
<dreameyesonme> 停不下来
<Madper> dreameyesonme: 找个qq群吐槽去吧孩子
<October21> 学姐你的刷屏很……
<dreameyesonme> 不用担心
<NWMonster> dreameyesonme: 去豆瓣逼组写帖吐槽吧
<dreameyesonme> 早就建过了、、
<dreameyesonme> 算了吧
<dreameyesonme> 没心思
<zsc> dreameyesonme: 洗洗谁了
<NWMonster> dreameyesonme: 我去。来个链接，我去拜一下
<dreameyesonme> 只是正好听到她在说
<jiero> 发现 Linux 游戏库里有将近一半游戏不是免费的了。
<dreameyesonme> 就忍不住说了一下嘛
<October21> 学姐找个男朋友吧？
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 忍不住就吐了吧。
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • Is there any packaged deb for sougou input, 64bit? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453928 I removed ibus before install sougou, but unlucky, I failed.... so I can not input chinese I do not know how can I install rightly so Is there any packaged deb for sougou input, 64bit? 统计信息: 发表于 由 rucstudent — 2013-12-24 22:0
<^k^>  ─> 4
<NWMonster> jiero: 没事，没有枪，没有炮，盗版大军为我们造
<jiero> NWMonster: 无聊
<dreameyesonme> 不找
<dreameyesonme> 男的都不靠谱
<xixihaha> 求真相
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 女的也不靠谱
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 不男不女才靠谱
<jiero> 哈哈
<dreameyesonme> 我还真不认识不男不女的
<October21> 学姐看神剧不？
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 女汉子你靠谱了
<zsc> jiero很靠谱??有体会?
 * NWMonster 作为男人听你这么说我好受伤
<Madper> dreameyesonme: 向你推荐 Pudge
<freeflying> jiero, 所以你不♂不♀了?
<dreameyesonme> 扒鸡哥有妹子
<NWMonster> dreameyesonme: 我自荐行吗
<dreameyesonme> 而且我跟他不是一路的
<dreameyesonme> 你跟挨骂哥双胞
<dreameyesonme> 我怕
<jiero> freeflying: 呃。我没想什么是靠谱，只是坎 dreameyesonme 罢了
<jiero> zsc: 靠谱是啥？
<jiero> 什么是靠谱
<dreameyesonme> 什么叫神剧
<^k^> jiero: define:靠谱 http://lmgtfy.com/?q=define:靠谱 2013年11月13日 |...| |靠谱|助手是由|靠谱|社区推出的第三方智能bluestacks安卓模拟器管理软件，是目前 国内支持bluestacks安卓模拟器最完美的PC端管理软件。具有安装 |...|
<jiero> 靠菜谱还是乐谱
<dreameyesonme> 我不知道什么叫靠谱
<jiero> 还是家谱
<zsc> jiero: 乃的体会别人不会懂
<dreameyesonme> 但是我基本的精神有
<NWMonster> ^k^: 你别闹了
<October21> 2擦
<^k^> NWMonster, 是的，我只是开个玩笑。 22:09 新年快乐 : 37.077天
<dreameyesonme> 美好的时光 算神剧么？
<xixihaha> 求真相
<jiero> xixihaha: 什么是真像？
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 你看这里有多少人看剧。。。
<xixihaha> dreameyesonme的真相
<Pudge> 什么是剧？
<zsc> jiero: 胸透
<^k^> Pudge: define:剧？ http://lmgtfy.com/?q=define:剧？ 电驴大全电视剧频道，数千部电视剧免费观看。同步更新全国正版视频网站热播美剧 、内地|剧|、日韩剧、港台|剧|。收藏想看的电视剧，在线更新时将及时提醒。
<jiero> Pudge: 带 dreameyesonme 去巴黎剧院
<dreameyesonme> 什么是真？
<^k^> dreameyesonme: define:真？ http://lmgtfy.com/?q=define:真？ Han character[edit]. |真| (radical 109 目+5, 10 strokes, cangjie input 十月一金 ( JBMC), four-corner 40801, composition ⿱十具). real, actual, true, genuine |...|
<October21> 天龙八部
<Pudge> jiero: 巴黎剧院在哪里？
<dreameyesonme> ==得了吧
<zsc> Pudge: 巴黎
<dreameyesonme> 别说你看了3
<dreameyesonme> 我受不了
<dreameyesonme> 吐槽无力
<jiero> Pudge: 加尼叶歌剧院（法语：Opéra Garnier），通常称为巴黎歌劇院（法語：Opéra de Paris），是一座位於法國巴黎，擁有2200個座位的歌剧院。
<dreameyesonme> 歌剧听不懂
<jiero> Pudge:  地址： 8 Rue Scribe, 75009 Paris
<October21> dreameyesonme: 不体验，怎么知道是神剧
<Pudge> jiero: 哦， 日本人区，不去
<NWMonster> 天龙八部真神剧，能有那么多槽点，让大家轻松找到来吐
<dreameyesonme> 听了片尾曲
<jiero> Pudge: 你歧视日本人么。。。
<dreameyesonme> 神曲
<Pudge> jiero: 我没有歧视啊，
<Pudge> jiero: 我是活生生的瞧不起
<jiero> Pudge: 。。。
<dreameyesonme> 看了那个木婉清的装扮
<xixihaha> 你们是怎么打出来 搜索结果的
<October21> dreameyesonme: 学姐都受不了？
<dreameyesonme> 原来扒鸡哥在巴黎
<dreameyesonme> 我不知道呢
<dreameyesonme> 谁能接受啊？
<dreameyesonme> 我还是喜欢黄日华版
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 你是老人了
<dreameyesonme> 虽然我觉得小太阳很有魅力
<October21> 于正可以接受
<xixihaha> 远水解不了近渴
<dreameyesonme> 不能接受于正
<dreameyesonme> 虽然我是91年的
<October21> dreameyesonme: 谁是小太阳？
<NWMonster> 好小啊
<xixihaha> 你们是怎么在对话中打出搜索结果的
<dreameyesonme> 钟汉良
<xixihaha> 不能是copy把
<NWMonster> g xixihaha
<^k^> NWMonster: xixihaha http://lmgtfy.com/?q=xixihaha Aug 19, 2011 |...| 3:32. Watch Later Pegadinha / Câmera Escondida / Ivo Faz Xixiby kanopusbr923 views; 1:58. Watch Later YouSpeak: HBO's "Girls"by bu854 |...|
<NWMonster> xixihaha: 明白了？
<zsc> 要仔细观察
<October21> dreameyesonme: 学姐几月的？
<dreameyesonme> 12月
<October21> dreameyesonme: 我也是91
<Pudge> 这算是搭讪么
<Madper> 我也是91
<Niac> 我也91
<Pudge> Madper: 这块砖头是你掉的么？
<zsc> 偶不是
<jiero> 感觉 俄罗斯人长的真奇怪。。。
<Madper> 但是我觉得 dreameyesonme 比我大, October21 比我小
<jiero> 为啥。。。
<dreameyesonme> 你们也12月是吧？
<October21> dreameyesonme: 妈呀，我比你大啊
<dchxcrow> 我掉砖了
<Niac> 好巧啊
<Pudge> 我tm还真就是12月的
<Madper> Pudge: 这条内裤和里面的家伙是你掉的吧?
<dreameyesonme> 我明天生日
<jiero> Pudge: 说明你太老了
<dreameyesonme> 你们也是吧？
<dreameyesonme> 好巧哦
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 。。。
<dreameyesonme> 神奇哦
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • QtCreator-opencv http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453930 您好， 我没有用ROS自带的opencv，自己安装了一个opencv-2.4.7（位于home/administrator/），测试安装成功 http://www.samontab.com/web/2010/04/installing-opencv-2-1-in-ubuntu/ 之后在Dash中找到Qt，单击打开后，写了一个简单的opencv程序，点击左下
<^k^>  ─> 角的绿色按钮后，本来是应该显示图片的，结果出现了一个空的终端！！！ 之后又试着在终端里输入命令：qtcreator，终端立刻出现提示 …
 * jiero 抱抱 Madper
<NWMonster> 我tm也是12月
<NWMonster> 生日快乐
<Pudge> Madper: 还给我！
<xixihaha> 你们是怎么在对话中打出搜索结果的
<jiero> Madper: pudge长得像痞子
<xixihaha> 不能是copy把
<Pudge> jiero: 尼玛
<October21> Madper: 我十月的
<badegg> 平安夜啊平安夜
<dreameyesonme> 生日不快乐
<dreameyesonme> 最不爱过生日
<dreameyesonme> 吃苹果呗
<dreameyesonme> 那么难吃
<NWMonster> 我12月的生日已经过了。。
<dreameyesonme> 我都吃了
<badegg> 问个问题，发现jabber.org登录不上了，是怎么回事情？
<alvin_rxg> Title: jabber.org - the original XMPP instant messaging service (@ jabber.org)
<Madper> jiero: 没图没真相
<NWMonster> 刷了一天盘子过去的
<badegg> 说认证失败，
<jiero> Pudge: 放图
<Pudge> jiero: 尼玛
<Niac> 睡觉，你们慢慢聊
<dreameyesonme> 扒鸡哥
<dreameyesonme> 爆照
<dreameyesonme> 爆照
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 爆过了，爆个蛋啊还
<dreameyesonme> 爆照啊~~
<dreameyesonme> Pç±»
<jiero> Pudge: 真正的爆弹
<dreameyesonme> 我没看到
<Pudge> jiero: 要绝交是么
<zsc> 不是爆过图了呀
<October21> Madper: 我十月，你比我大？
<xixihaha> 你们是怎么在对话中打出搜索结果的
<dreameyesonme> 什么时候
<dreameyesonme> 扒鸡哥爆了？？
<Pudge> 2小时前
<Pudge> 或者3小时前吧
<zsc> xixihaha: 乃要仔细观察
<October21> xixihaha: 你没发现吗？直接输入g keywords
<Pudge> 趁imadper不在的时候
<dreameyesonme> 就那个什么遮住四分之一脸的？
<zsc> 今天呀
<jiero> Pudge: 不要。
<dreameyesonme> 就是扒鸡说自己是汉口的时候？
<xixihaha> http://imagebin.org/283615
<Pudge> 尼玛！
<dreameyesonme> 哎哟哟
<dreameyesonme> 小样
<zsc> 那只鸡很好看
<xixihaha> g 帅哥
<dreameyesonme> 还刘海呢
<October21> g dreameyesonme
<^k^> xixihaha: 帅哥 http://lmgtfy.com/?q=帅哥 男色时代横行，娱乐圈|帅哥|明星全集。谁是最帅气的男明星？由你来决定！搜罗香港 、台湾、大陆、日韩高清|帅哥|明星图片，让你一次看个够。
<dreameyesonme> 哎哟哟
<Pudge> Madper: 求op
<^k^> October21: dreameyesonme http://lmgtfy.com/?q=dreameyesonme After finally learning to play the piano I managed to play the song of my |dream -| |Eyes on Me| - within five months of instruction. * I learned how to solve the |...|
<dreameyesonme> 啧啧啧
<zsc> 那是6年前的照
<October21> xixihaha: 妹子？
<dreameyesonme> 啧啧啧
<Pudge> zsc: 你敢不说话么！
<NWMonster> xixihaha: 这。。。。
<zsc> 不敢
<xixihaha> 纯爷们
<NWMonster> 我没分清性别
<Madper> Pudge: 你就不敢等个安全的时候要op?!
<Pudge> Madper: 我被人围观了啊！！！
<October21> xixihaha: 搜什么不好，搜……
<dreameyesonme> 扒鸡哥
<dreameyesonme> 你还真是。。。
<dreameyesonme> 真是。。。
<xixihaha> g 去洗脚
<Madper> Pudge: lol~ 我也在围观你...
<dreameyesonme> 真。。。
<lincan> 十三号星期五系列电影
<Pudge> Madper: 尼玛
<^k^> xixihaha: 去洗脚 http://lmgtfy.com/?q=去洗脚 2012年5月9日 |...| 视频：男子每周去足浴店|洗脚|患性病. 三个条件合起来，就可能传播病毒. 足浴能放松 身体，减轻疲劳，这几年，金华的足浴店也是越开越多，有些店 |...|
<Madper> Pudge: ... ...
<dreameyesonme> 来来来
<dreameyesonme> 快来看
<dreameyesonme> 扒鸡哥爆照了~~~
<dreameyesonme> 走过路过别错过啊
<zsc> dreameyesonme: 你起的外号很到位奥...
<Pudge> xixihaha: 我跟你有仇？
<Pudge> xixihaha: 你为啥会有链接
 * Madper 讓理智在叫着冷静冷静 还恃住年少气盛
<dreameyesonme> 他自己说他叫扒鸡
<dreameyesonme> 我叫他噗叽哥其实
<dreameyesonme> 没什么
<dreameyesonme> 他是我的好朋友
<dreameyesonme> 让我没有错过那精彩的时刻
<dreameyesonme> 哎妈呀
<Madper> dreameyesonme: Pudge 里面的u应该发ʌ的音
<NWMonster> 现在是爆照时刻？
<Madper> dreameyesonme: 所以是扒鸡
<Pudge> Madper   ^应该怎么发音
<Madper> Pudge: 啊
<Pudge> Madper: 。。
<dreameyesonme> 对啊 所以他说他叫扒鸡啊
<Madper> pudge [pʌdʒ]
<dreameyesonme> 我只是觉得扒鸡难听
<dreameyesonme> 他非要揽上身
<dreameyesonme> 我也没办法
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 感觉你非善类啊。。。
<Pudge> Madper: 毫无隐私了。。去抽烟平静一下。
<dreameyesonme> 6年前就用gucci
<Madper> Pudge: 去吧
<dreameyesonme> 牛气
<jiero> Pudge: 我没想到你会放到频道上来，以往我要的都是 /msg 给的。
<jiero> Pudge:  你和 dreameyesonme 有一拼
<dreameyesonme> 扒鸡哥 你去买那个陨石手表呀
<dreameyesonme> 所以说
<dreameyesonme> 我以后不会爆照了嘛
 * NWMonster 给白富美跪了
<jiero> NWMonster: 照片给我张吧
<NWMonster> jiero: 我是男人，别闹了
<dreameyesonme> 哪有白富美？
<dreameyesonme> 爆照啊求爆照
<NWMonster> dreameyesonme | 6年前就用gucci
<dreameyesonme> 那是扒鸡哥啊
<dreameyesonme> 你没看见么？
<jiero> NWMonster: 对啊。我收集 所有人照片，所以 可怜的 pudge 放上来的。
<NWMonster> 那给高富帅跪了
<jiero> gucci 是什么
<NWMonster> jiero: 照片是隐私，不敢放网上
<jiero> NWMonster:  /msg 给我
<badegg> 问个高中知识
<dreameyesonme> 楼上你回家么
<dreameyesonme> 回家了么？
<NWMonster> jiero: 不行，乖别闹了
<badegg> 地球绕太阳转
<dreameyesonme> 就是黄山那位
<jiero> NWMonster: 你难道有女儿了？
<jiero> lol
 * Madper 口胡, 地球怎么会绕太阳转?!
<badegg> 会损失能量，会不会最终撞上太阳？
<NWMonster> jiero: 我还没钱收干女儿
<badegg> 看看各位的物理基础如何，:-)
<jiero> NWMonster: 不给我照片的大多是有女儿的人
<jiero> NWMonster: 不明白为什么
<onlylove> 地球绕太阳转会损失能量？
<October21> badegg: 为什么会损失能量？
<dreameyesonme> 物理是什么
<zsc> badegg: 为啥损失
<zsc> 引力波?
<October21> g 地球绕太阳转会损失能量
<badegg> 因为太空并非真空吗
<badegg> 而且还有引力波
<^k^> October21: 地球绕太阳转会损失能量 http://lmgtfy.com/?q=地球绕太阳转会损失能量 |能量|的|損失|狀況又是如何呢? 為什麼飛機會飛 |...| 住在|地球|上的古人是如何知道|地球| |繞太陽轉|的呢? |....| 天殼會繞|地球|旋轉而其他的星辰則在一個最大的天殼上面. (這是 |...|
<jiero> badegg: 损失的力度不够太阳放射的
<badegg> 引力波这个当然是高级一点的概念了，哈
<onlylove> 我高中老师没讲过
<zsc> 引力波也不是高中物理呀
 * jiero 没想过这个问题
<zsc> 引力波是广义相对论
<badegg> 所以看看各位对基础科学是否了解嘛
<jiero> 这个问题研究了你也做不到任何事
<badegg> 我是搞学术的，我会到处说吗，哈
<onlylove> badegg: 你家高中讲引力波？
<October21> 万有引力不能解释了？
<NWMonster> badegg: 你那个高中毕业的？
<badegg> 反正没有引力波
<badegg> 由于太空并非真空
<jiero> onlylove: 美国高中如果选修就讲
<badegg> 地球转速应该也会变慢
<badegg> 遇上离心力变小，于是就会撞上太阳了
<onlylove> badegg: 如果按照你的说法，为啥月亮离地球越来越远了
<badegg> onlylove: :谁说越来越远了？？
<onlylove> badegg: 我不管别的，月亮的距离远了这个是事实，月亮围绕地球转，也损失能量
<zsc> badegg: 那我能说太阳损失质量,地球越飘越远吗?
<jiero> badegg: 可以不考虑那极度小的变化么，绝对不是 1000 年内发生的事情
<onlylove> badegg: 大概远了1cm
<Madper> onlylove: 宇宙还在扩张.
<jiero> badegg: 我保证，人类不会要你活1000年
<onlylove> Madper: 不管那些，月亮确实离地球远了，如果看科技新闻的话肯定会知道
<badegg> zsc: 开始有点上路了，恩，厉害
<freeflying> NWMonster, www.lepao.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: 乐跑手环官网_运动手环_智能手环 (@ lepao.com)
<onlylove> badegg: 你是搞基础的，不应该不知道这件事
<onlylove> badegg: 月亮就是离地球越来越远
<NWMonster> freeflying: 为啥给我发这个。。。
<badegg> jiero: 但是，太阳系存在已经几十亿年了啊
<badegg> onlylove: 没听过这个越来越远的情况
<jiero> badegg: 坏蛋。你确实蛋疼。做自己能做的事情呗。
<badegg> 到底啥结论嘛，各位
<onlylove> badegg: 你先回答我的问题
<jiero> freeflying: 你已经呗吞噬了
<badegg> onlylove: 啥问题？
<badegg> 越来越远？
<zsc> badegg: 太空不空的观点也站不住
<badegg> 没听说这个情况啊
<onlylove> badegg: 月亮绕地球转，也应该损失能量，为啥越来越远
<badegg> zsc: 这咋会站不住脚？
<onlylove> badegg: 你没听说不代表没发生，这个是事实
<freeflying> jiero, 吞噬啥
<Pudge> 这都啥话题，
<jiero> freeflying: 没啥。
<Pudge> 抽根烟就跟不上节奏了
<zsc> 太空怎么不空了
<jiero> freeflying: 人生
<badegg> onlylove: 事实是越来越近啊，可能
<onlylove> g 月球远离地球
<^k^> onlylove: 月球远离地球 http://lmgtfy.com/?q=月球远离地球 |地球|和|月球|的質心在距離地心4,700公里處（|地球|赤道半徑的2/3），兩者各自圍繞著質 心運轉 |....| 這使得|月球|的軌道慢慢的逐漸|遠離地球|，每年移動的量大約是3.8公分。
<onlylove> badegg: 你扯，远了
<freeflying> jiero, 你小屁孩说啥人生 啊
<badegg> 太空还有小行星啥的
<badegg> 咋能空
<jiero> freeflying: 不，你的人生基本固定了。
<onlylove> badegg: 看到了吧這使得|月球|的軌道慢慢的逐漸|遠離地球|，每年移動的量大約是3.8公分
<jiero> freeflying: 没错吧。
<badegg> 真越来越远了啊
<freeflying> jiero, 固定成啥了
<zsc> 小行星也可以从后面撞地球呀
<badegg> onlylove: 不会是伪科学吧？
<onlylove> badegg: 事实如此，如果你信不过望远镜
<badegg> zsc: 不管撞不撞，反正不是真空嘛
<jiero> freeflying: 嗯。你自己知道是啥样啊。我从外面只能觉得固定了，到底什么样，看你自己判断吧。
<onlylove> badegg: 10亿年后没有日全食
<zsc> badegg: 那又和小星星什么关系
<dreameyesonme> ==
<badegg> onlylove: 那你认为太阳离地球是越来越近还是越来越远？
<Pudge> Madper: 这都什么乱七八糟的，能都飞了么
<dreameyesonme> 这是什么节奏
<onlylove> badegg: 我不知道
<Madper> Pudge: 我也想. 让kk多一个功能, 自动t掉sb
<badegg> 到底是近了还是远了啊。。。。
<jiero> 这个频道讨论过各种问题
<jiero> 哪个方面问题没讨论过啊。
<badegg> 各位好似都是理科人才啊！！！！
<Pudge> jiero: 这里一直保持着除了ubuntu，什么都讨论的节奏吗
<jiero> Pudge: 讨论过Ubuntu 啊。
<NWMonster> Pudge: 你总结的很好
<jiero> Pudge: 5年前
<zsc> 在这里.二成为一种现象
<jiero> 什么是二？
<^k^> jiero: define:二？ http://lmgtfy.com/?q=define:二？ 《子集上》《|二|字部》 |二| 〔古文〕弍《唐韻》《集韻》《韻會》《正韻》𠀤而至切，音樲。地數之始 ，卽偶之兩畫而變之也。《易·繫辭》分而爲|二|，以象兩。《左傳·定四年》衞侯將會，使祝 |...|
<dreameyesonme> ==
<dchxcrow> ／ｑｕｉｔ
<jiero> 好久不写古文了
<jiero> 失去哪个技能了
<Pudge> [15:40] <dchxcrow> ／ｑｕｉｔ
<badegg> 8)
<Pudge> 有人能分析出这是什么字体，什么输入法，以及什么系统么
<zsc> badegg: 小行星从后面撞,地球速度就增加,然后就远了
<jiero> Pudge: 是 fcitx
<Pudge> jiero: 为啥
<badegg> zsc: 也有可能从前面撞啊
<badegg> zsc: 所以几率一样的话，就忽略这种情况了
<zsc> badegg: 那就还是空呀
<badegg> 但是真空中的粉尘是存在的
<jiero> Pudge:  ／ｑｕｉｔ
<zsc> 在一个轨道的粉尘聚合到地球又有什么不妥?
<badegg> zsc: 就像地球上面的小球旋转
<jiero> 什么都会无聊的。
<badegg> zsc: 最终会停下来的
<jiero> 玩 hedgewars 吧
<zsc> badegg: 地球就是粉尘聚合形成的
<badegg> zsc: 所以，地球最终会撞到太阳上面去，这样怎么样？
<zsc> badegg: 也没停下来呀
<badegg> zsc: 所以搞不清楚啊
<badegg> zsc: 这几十亿年来，地球到底是远离太阳了还是没变或者接近太阳了？
<zsc> badegg: 乃看看土星的那个环带,就是小卫星的前身
<onlylove> badegg: 在地球撞上之前，太阳就变红巨星了吧，直接吞噬
<badegg> 高中物理说是会慢慢远离太阳
<badegg> 因为太阳质量在减少
<zsc> badegg: 偶说粉尘聚合成地球等于没说?
<badegg> 所以引力会变弱
<badegg> 离心力会变弱
<badegg> 遇上就远离了
<jiero> badegg: 太阳也会变大
<jiero> badegg: 这些都不是你人生能碰到的东西。
<onlylove> jiero: 他就不考虑恒星的生命周期
<badegg> jiero: 其实我挺担心的，哈哈哈哈哈哈
<jiero> onlylove: 他是来刷的啊
<onlylove> jiero: 飞掉
<jiero> badegg: 你是小姑娘么
<zsc> badegg: 所谓远离一说是来自望远镜观察到的宇宙膨胀现象.不是只的太阳系
<badegg> 坏蛋，一般不是小姑娘了
<badegg> 叫我姐姐，哈哈哈哈
<badegg> zsc: 宇宙膨胀那个应该是更小数量级上的东西吧？
<jiero> badegg: 竟然是 miranda，若不是你的用户名，就是你的客户端。portableapps里有 Miranda IM
<zsc> badegg: 没有人说地球远离太阳的
<jiero> badegg: 姐姐？蹭蹭胸部
<NWMonster> badegg: 姐姐，你的id名称很牛
<badegg> jiero: 是客户端，哈
<zsc> 坏蛋不是monster吗
<badegg> jiero: 其实是真名
<badegg> 哈哈
<badegg> zsc: 有说啊
<badegg> 高中物理上面这样说的
<dreameyesonme> 臭蛋吧。。
<zsc> badegg: 那是胡扯
<jiero> 蛋蛋不在这里啊。
<jiero> 多了一个蛋
<badegg> dreameyesonme: 那坏蛋英文怎么说？
<badegg> zsc: 高中物理没胡扯啊
<jiero> 坏蛋的中文意思怎么说？亲爱的？
<dreameyesonme> 不！知道！
<jiero> badegg: 坏蛋不是“亲爱的”意思么？
<zsc> badegg: 那理论依据是啥
<badegg> zsc: 太阳质量变轻，离心力变小，于是就远离了
<zsc> badegg: 那就是胡扯
<badegg> jiero: 差不多也可以这样解释，哈
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 孩子，玩 hedgewars 吧。
<dreameyesonme> 不懂
<badegg> zsc: 咋胡扯啊
<dreameyesonme> 煮面吃
<dreameyesonme> 饿
<badegg> 高中物理有说啊
<badegg> 如果太阳质量不变，线速度V正好能够满足万有引力提供需要的向心力．可是太阳质量变小了，万有引力就变小了，这个时候需要的向心力就比万有引力大了．地球就做离心运动了，也就离太阳越来越远了．所以运动半径变大，故A正确
<NWMonster> badegg: 你为啥一直纠结高中物理？
<badegg> zsc: 你高考物理铁定拖后腿啊
<badegg> NWMonster: 因为这应该是高中物理知识吧？
<Pudge> zsc: 被鄙视了吧
<Pudge> zsc: 活该！
<badegg> NWMonster: 大学物理好似不说这个
<zsc> badegg: 这是噫断,质量减少只能是一个因素.这只会导出这个猜想,所有物理的理论要通过实验和观测检验
<Pudge> zsc: 哥当年物理一等奖保送都不敢在这个话题上说一个字！
<badegg> zsc: 那就很难说了，不过，能进教科书，应该错不了
<jiero> dreameyesonme:  http://www.hedgewars.org/media.html
<^k^> ⇪ t: Media | Hedgewars
<badegg> Pudge: 不是吧，这个问题很难吗？？
<zsc> badegg: 高中物理不成体系,二b老师做教材没个准
<badegg> 上面几位高考后几年了？
<Pudge> jiero: 你敢更弱智一点么
<onlylove> 我大概快10年了
<jiero> Pudge: 因为每 10年，原来的内容就降级了，高三的内容就变高二了。
 * black_angel_ sudo poweroff
 * black_angel_ 关机睡觉
 * alvin_rxg sudo way to party
<jiero> Pudge: 40年前大学一年级内容，现在已经是初中3年纪内容了
<badegg> 那看来不是物理不好，而是物理知识还给老师了啊！！！！！！
<badegg> 应该感到羞愧啊，各位
<Pudge> onlylove: 我操那你跟我差不多大啊
<dreameyesonme> ==
<zsc> Pudge: badegg 哥的物理虽然不怎么好,高考也是满分.大学物理题有宏观方法的哥也只用3重微积分解
<jiero> badegg: 你够没够，用到什么自然想到什么。。。
<NWMonster> badegg: 记得我高中物理老师告诉我，高中物理中的很多内容已经基本都被推翻了，大家就是学学应付考试就好了
<NWMonster> 然后我大学，物理竟然是选修。。。然后就我没上。
<jiero> NWMonster: 你是何时高考的？
<jiero> 10年？
<badegg> 那看来得拿点量子力学来震慑下各位了
<jiero> badegg: 你觉得这些和你说的人用那个么。。。
<NWMonster> 7年前
<badegg> zsc: 但是何以对地球和太阳这个问题感到为难呢？？？
<jiero> NWMonster: 。
<badegg> jiero: 科普知识总该知道写吧？
<Pudge> 我心理跟猫抓了一样
<badegg> 哈哈
<NWMonster> 7年都没看过物理书了，你来跟我谈物理，呵呵
<badegg> jiero: 啥相对论
<jiero> badegg: 。。。这种科普有屁用。。。
<Pudge> Madper: kk能自动屏蔽小学生吗
<jiero> badegg: 为了要经费么
<zsc> badegg: 偶感到为难了,我只是不知道你怎么得到的结论
<jiero> Pudge: 我是小学生
<badegg> badegg: 只是偶尔来搅动、调侃一下而已
<Pudge> jiero: 再见！
<Madper> Pudge: 不能吧...
<zsc> badegg: 你懂李群?
<Madper> Pudge: 只能人工屏蔽.
<badegg> jiero: 抛出个问题，然后让室乱起来，哈哈
<jiero> Pudge: 你是中学生。
<badegg> zsc: 李群3？
<Pudge> Madper: 登陆界面应该输入身份证号！
<badegg> zsc: 量子力学吧？
<badegg> zsc: 稍微懂些
<Madper> Pudge: 哈哈哈哈, 高年纪, 低情商的怎么破?
<Pudge> Madper: 不要老讽刺jusss， imtx，他们也有自尊心的！
<Madper> Pudge: ... ... lol~
<Madper> Pudge: imtxc怎么也被你吐槽了?~lol
 * Madper 大快人心
<Madper> Pudge: 哥睡觉去了!
<badegg> 记得这里以前好像学生居多啊
<Pudge> Madper: 再见！
<badegg> 现在还是学生居多吗？
<jiero> badegg: 还是那群学生
<jiero> badegg: 人没变
<badegg> 那咋说高考都已经10年了
<badegg> ？
<jiero> badegg: ...
<badegg> 莫非是年年岁岁花相似，岁岁年年人相同？？？？
<Pudge> 不是十， 是一零
<jiero> badegg: 你上次来是 2008年？
<badegg> Pudge: 这位10年高考的啊，失敬失敬
<badegg> jiero: 很久以前了
<badegg> 哈
<zsc> badegg: 太阳损失质量这是人尽皆知的, 乃说尘埃阻止地球运动只能说明你在天体进化上没多少知识..远离太阳只是猜想.没有验证就不能作为物理事实
<badegg> jiero: 偶尔会来逛逛
<badegg> zsc: 应该不是猜想
<zsc> badegg: 肿么测呢?
<badegg> zsc: 不然应该不太会进入高中物理
<badegg> zsc: 可以测量地球上面温度、同位素什么的嘛
<badegg> 或者是几十年来一直观察什么的
<zsc> badegg: 高中物理都是神马老师编的呀.这也能信
<badegg> zsc: 看看红移什么的
<jiero> badegg: 高中无数 hypothesis
<zsc> badegg: 乃说的简直不着边际
<jiero> badegg: 他们有些来源么！？
<badegg> jiero:对高中物理，不用这么叛逆吧？
<jiero> badegg: 不是物理，而是各种。。。
<badegg> jiero: 这点按理不会错的
<zsc> badegg: 红移是说宇宙膨胀,这个我前面就提了呀.你不是说和这个不一个尺度吗?
<badegg> zsc: 可以用于观察吧
<badegg> zsc: 其实我不是很清楚，哈哈
<onlylove> badegg: 你别争了，高中物理的显著特点是，只考虑一个条件
<onlylove> badegg: 而问题是，现实不是的
<Pudge> onlylove: 你也凑热闹。
<badegg> 给你们看看答案:
<badegg> 答案：解：A、如果太阳质量不变，线速度V正好能够满足万有引力提供需要的向心力．可是太阳质量变小了，万有引力就变小了，这个时候需要的向心力就比万有引力大了．地球就做离心运动了，也就离太阳越来越远了．所以运动半径变大，故A正确
<badegg> B、地球跑远了，同时是在背离太阳做负功的，这个时候动能转化为势能，所以速率变小了．同时半径又变大了，根据ω=
<badegg> v
<badegg> r
<badegg> ，所以角速度就变小了，根据T=
<badegg> 2πr
<badegg> v
<^k^> badegg:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<zsc> badegg: 用别的星系的远离来推断太阳也远离,这是什么逻辑
<Pudge> onlylove: 不做死就不会死
<badegg> zsc: 尺度上面不合适吧
<onlylove> badegg: 就像你说的，太阳损失质量，但是你开头也说了，地球围绕太阳转就损失能量，应该靠近太阳，那到底是靠近快还是远离快
<onlylove> badegg: 来回答问题
<badegg> onlylove: 是啊，所以我也很迷惑
<zsc> badegg: 高中物理题就是哄孩子的,不能当真.老师们为了造题而造题.远不是什么严谨的理论
<badegg> onlylove: 其实我主要目的是求知啊
<onlylove> badegg: 高中物理只考虑一个条件
<jiero> badegg: 去些喜欢问的网站开帖子，比这里好。
<Pudge> 洗洗睡吧，大好的平安夜就这样毁掉了
<badegg> 那现在确认到底是远离还是接近？？？
<jiero> 。。。是平安夜啊。
<onlylove> badegg: 还有，按你说的10年下放一次知识，那总有一天，小学学电场力？
<jiero> 没送礼物呐。。。
<badegg> Pudge: 哈哈
<onlylove> badegg: 再远一点，小学学量子力学？
<jiero> Pudge: 你要什么礼物
<Pudge> jiero: 你的结束了，我的还没开始
<onlylove> badegg: 别闹
<badegg> onlylove: 我没说啊
<Pudge> jiero: 我没礼物，所有朋友里我是唯一没小孩的
<zsc> badegg: 按你的尘埃阻力理论.太阳系早乱套了
<onlylove> badegg: 你没说？要我翻log不
<jiero> Pudge: 一个女孩掉到你的烟囱里？
<Pudge> jiero: 给小孩买了一堆遥控车遥控飞机，自己玩去吧
<badegg> zsc: 阻力应该还是有的，只是数量级上面很小
<Pudge> jiero: 女孩有钱么
<badegg> onlylove: 我说你们将高中物理还给老师了
<onlylove> badegg: 没还啊
<badegg> aa
<badegg> aa
<jiero> Pudge: 。不如让圣诞老人改造了你的全部电子设备，都加上机械足四处躲开你
<badegg> aa
<zsc> badegg: 偶不是说了,在同一轨道的尘埃聚合成了地球...即便同一轨道上的还有,聚合到地球也不会导致轨道降低!!!
<onlylove> badegg: 你开头说的是地球会损失能量啊
<badegg> 那以各位高见：地球离太阳是远离还是接近啊！！！！
<Pudge> 我要疯了。
<Pudge> 我真的要疯了
<onlylove> badegg: 你现在回答不了地球损失的快还是太阳损失的快啊
<onlylove> badegg: 我还给老师了，你就从老师那学到了？
<onlylove> badegg: 笑话
 * jiero 抱抱 Madper 睡觉
<badegg> onlylove: 我也还了，哈
<Pudge> Madper: 屏蔽的命令是啥？？
<jiero> Pudge:  /ignore
<onlylove> Pudge: ignore
<badegg> 所以看看这里年轻的各位，是不是有没还的啊
<zsc> badegg: 乃以为尘埃像大气一样在太阳系里面乱跑???什么基础呀.你懂李群...不会吧
<onlylove> zsc: 他不懂
<jiero> zsc: 她是来调戏人的
<Pudge> 还真有人跟风
<badegg> 你看你看，实际的问题，都回答不了
<badegg> 都是新时代的新人
<onlylove> badegg: 要不要问你几个语文问题，看看你会不会说中国话
<Pudge> 谁再接话谁2b
<jiero> badegg: 。有原因，有结果，
<badegg> 都是象牙塔出来的
<badegg> 咋这么弱呢？？？
<onlylove> freeflying: 粗来
<jiero> badegg: 晚安，你也加入 我的 ignorelist
<onlylove> badegg: 矮子没理由笑话侏儒
<onlylove> badegg: 你说这些人弱，你呢？
<onlylove> badegg: 五十步笑百步？
<badegg> onlylove: 我也很弱:-)
<badegg> onlylove: 就是这个意思，哈哈
<onlylove> badegg: 所以你赶紧麻利的滚蛋
<jiero> onlylove: 别用那个对比法。
<jiero> onlylove: 关键是无法解析问题，怎么提问题。
<onlylove> badegg: 你现在拿高考物理试卷我一样满分
<badegg> onlylove: 不可能吧？？
<onlylove> badegg: 我才不关心你的结论推到是什么
<badegg> onlylove: 这我就不相信了
<badegg> 好吧
<onlylove> badegg: 高中物理就那几个公式
<jiero> onlylove: 又较真了。。。
<badegg> 不说了
<onlylove> badegg: 牛顿力学
<jiero> onlylove: 趁早 也用 ignore 吧。。。
<Pudge> onlylove: 你也是个奇葩
<onlylove> Pudge: 我高中物理课代表，我怕他
<Pudge> 。。。
<Pudge> 就不懂我们在说啥
<onlylove> Pudge: 当然值得
<badegg> onlylove: 你这句话，我喜欢，哈
<onlylove> Pudge: 知道
<badegg> 晚安，各位
<onlylove> 求把这个＋b
<onlylove> 整天觉得自己牛哄哄的
<onlylove> 不知道应试教育的真谛
<Pudge> 有人浑身是屎，你还非要冲上去跟他对掐
<Pudge> 我就不懂了
<onlylove> Pudge: 他掐不过我
<Pudge> onlylove: 掐赢了你也一身屎
<Pudge> 有意思？
<onlylove> 也是……
<onlylove> 算了
<dreameyesonme> 怎么了
<dreameyesonme> 刚吃完面
<onlylove> 刚犯2了
<onlylove> 和2B吵架
<dreameyesonme> 摸头。。
<dreameyesonme> 就那臭蛋么？
<NWMonster> onlylove: 同是高中物理课代表的路过。。。
<dreameyesonme> 膜拜
<onlylove> 是的
<dreameyesonme> 我物理水的什么一样。。
<onlylove> 高中物理就是牛顿定律
<onlylove> 没别的
<dreameyesonme> 想到考试有物理
<dreameyesonme> 头疼啊
<onlylove> 不管是开始的摩擦力，向心力，还是后来的电场力
<dreameyesonme> 嗯
<dreameyesonme> 就是这些
<onlylove> 都是用牛顿定律解答的
<dreameyesonme> 我都不懂啊
<dreameyesonme> 怎么解答？？
<dreameyesonme> 科学推理就是这些啊
<onlylove> 所以高中物理就那么点东西，根本不用看题目的文字，只要知道他要啥，公式一列方程就出来了
<dreameyesonme> 力学 电什么的。。
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 你别研究那个了，真正的物理，复杂太多
<dreameyesonme> 怎么列？
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 题目给你的数据够多了
<dreameyesonme> 妈呀 我考试有啊
<dreameyesonme> 一般不给数据
<dreameyesonme> 就是图形和文字
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 力的大小方向，小球（一般这个）的带电正负，速度方向
<onlylove> 加速度方向
<onlylove> 就那么点东西
<onlylove> 有啥好得瑟的，还远离靠近
<onlylove> 丫的连月亮远离地球的事实都不知道
<xixihaha> 王岳伦犯什么事儿了
<dreameyesonme> 公务员考试里面有科学推理部分
<dreameyesonme> 我直接全死
<dreameyesonme> 加上常识部分是多选
<xixihaha> g 王岳伦
<dreameyesonme> 没得考了
<dreameyesonme> 没什么
<dreameyesonme> 就是熊孩子被黑了
<dreameyesonme> 他们生气了
<dreameyesonme> 我最喜欢天天了
<^k^> xixihaha: 王岳伦 http://lmgtfy.com/?q=王岳伦 not defined.
<dreameyesonme> 然后就是五个都爱
<dreameyesonme> 洗脸睡觉了 白白各位
<Pudge> 只洗脸不洗脚和屁股？
<Pudge> 。。。
<onlylove> 这个点，没人在了吧……睡觉去
<Pudge> exit
<brest_> 请问各位，有什么类似irc的网页聊天系统，可放在自己站点上的？
<NWMonster> brest_: http://www.mibbit.com/
<^k^> NWMonster: ⇪ Mibbit chat network
<brest_> NWMonster: 谢谢
<NWMonster> brest_: 我是雷锋
<NWMonster> http://imgur.com/gallery/5iHxI
<^k^> NWMonster: ⇪ Scumbag Chun li - Imgur
<brest_> NWMonster: 谢谢叔叔
<KAO> 哟
#ubuntu-cn 2013-12-25
<roylez> MeaCu1pa: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw600/4862d789jw1ebupvixri7j20hs0dc0tv.jpg
<Pudge> 神马东西
<MeaCu1pa> roylez: NB
<jiero> roylez: 长得像你不 :)
<jiero> MeaCula圣诞老人降临了没？
<imtxc> 早
<Niac> 好像没收到圣诞礼物啊 ，今年圣诞老人是不是请假了啊
<onlylove> Niac: 昨天被madper打下来了，因为没给送礼物
<Niac> onlylove: 为什么呢
<onlylove> Niac: 我不是说了么，没给礼物
<Niac> onlylove：为什么要给他礼物啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 喂
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/47179/github-10-million-repositories
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Github 已经托管超过 1000 万个项目库 - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> imtxc: 咋
<imtxc> onlylove: just say hi.
<imtxc> onlylove: 最热门的项目里面居然没有 kernel.
<imtxc> onlylove: 这次我是真的需要装 win7 了
<imtxc> onlylove: 昨天买的 dell 里面带的 U
<onlylove> imtxc: 装就装呗
<imtxc> onlylove: 下载 msdn 版本？
<imtxc> onlylove: …… 去哪里下
<onlylove> imtxc: 你随便，我反正用msdn
<onlylove> imtxc: 我这边上不了百度空间，给个提示吧，百度翱翔
<imtxc> onlylove: 你不是熟悉嘛，给我个稳定的，别到时候缺这缺那， ok
<onlylove> imtxc: 用迅雷下ed2k连接
<onlylove> imtxc: 我不熟悉，我只用msdn
<imtxc> onlylove: 以前记得 win7 很好激活来着
<onlylove> imtxc: 之前帮人搞系统的时候，各种改版和精简xp把我坑惨了，坚定的只用msdn，可能会慢一点，但是功能不缺
<onlylove> imtxc: 恩，很好激活，找个工具随便搞下就成
<onlylove> imtxc: 其实就是个grub，在加载ntloader之前，内存里面加上oem信息
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37758
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 销售数据显示PS4比Xbox One更抢手
<imtxc> onlylove: 好嘛，win7 挺大的
<onlylove> imtxc: 所以丫的微软在win8搞啥secure boot
<onlylove> imtxc: 32的2.7，64的大点，也不到4
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37759
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Go Away Cameron扩展帮助英国居民绕过色情过滤器
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37760
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Edward Snowden宣布他的使命已完成
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37761
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 中国调查婴儿疑似接种乙肝疫苗死亡事件
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37763
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Justine Sacco，互联网审判和正义暴徒的危险性
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/47197/nokia-lumia-925-android-jelly-bean-edition
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 诺基亚 Android 手机谍照再现，很可能胎死腹中 - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> 我恨艾洛普
<onlylove> 好好的一个牌子，就这么让他搞趴下了
<onlylove> 他有本事搞垮诺基亚手机，有本事再搞垮微软啊
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • w3m这个文本浏览器还活着不? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453932 看到w3m这个文本浏览器,感觉挺不错的,可看到相关的网站都是比较老的了,是不是这个已经不再更新或者怎么样?能长期使用不? 统计信息: 发表于 由 jinjiachen — 2013-12-25 9:47
<kingbo> hi
 * kingbo 早起身体好
<^k^> kingbo:点点点. 09:53 新年快乐 : 36.588天
<kingbo> ^k^: 应试是圣诞快乐，你呆了？
<^k^> kingbo, 我认为考试是很多事情。 09:55 新年快乐 : 36.587天
<onlylove> kingbo: 人k预报的是春节
<onlylove> 昨晚有个妹子翘课去五棵松听沙宝亮
<onlylove> 真心不理解
<kingbo> onlylove: 那里有亮点。。。
<onlylove> kingbo: 翘课
<imtxc> onlylove: 哇
<imtxc> onlylove: ubuntu 的这个开机动画好风骚 cc freeflying_away happyaron
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 我还没见过 Ubuntu 12.04 之后的任何版本呐。。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 不是有人论坛发过么，那个开发机的，xps还是啥
<onlylove> jiero: dell定制的那个
<jiero> onlylove: o
<jiero> onlylove: 我删除了 OpenSuse 现在空下了 70% 硬盘空间，可以再装个 系统了。
<onlylove> jiero: 删了做啥
<imtxc> 果然是12.04
<jiero> onlylove: 因为那个升级不给力。放着一天都没升级成功。。。
<jiero> onlylove: 直接放弃了
<onlylove> jiero: opensuse还好，目前看日常用没啥大问题
<jiero> onlylove: 我不明白为啥我出了那种错误
<onlylove> jiero: 升级啊……
<jiero> onlylove: 说是升级，其实就是更新。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 还是apt吧
<imtxc> 国美说送一个银币来着
<jiero> onlylove: 不过2个月没更新，需要更新 1500MB
<onlylove> jiero: 升级啥的……
<imtxc> 给我送了一个 2g 的.....
<jiero> onlylove: 各种安全更新吧。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 你一说我突然从口袋里发现2GB MicroSD，也不知道是谁的。
<onlylove> jiero: 如果是更新升级的话，目前看，debian的apt和gentoo的emerge最省心，fedora的yum没试过
<imtxc> .
<jiero> 说错了，是钱包里
 * jiero 抱抱 cherrot ，毛茸茸的兔子最棒
<cherrot> jiero: ~~早~~
<jiero> cherrot: 造
<jiero> 。
<jiero> cherrot: 早
<jiero> 为什么 造 会到 早之前？
<cherrot> jiero: 你最近造人太多
<jiero> cherrot: 造句多了。
<jiero> cherrot: 我不曾造人
<zsc> 蹦蹦蹦
<jiero> onlylove: 呃。没用过 gentoo。apt升级我也没用啊。
 * jiero debian 用着的时候是不会升级的。因为用 sid。用debian衍生版的时候不能升级，太慢，还不如重装
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • Arch下观看qvod协议视频的解决方案 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453933 第一步，安装wine和jdk7 Code: #sudo pacman -S wine jdk7-openjdk 第二步，通过aur安装lvoddownloader Code: #yaourt lvoddownloader 这一步需要编辑PKGBUILD,当出现Edit PKGBUILD ?时选择y ,然后填入惯用编辑器如vim,修改下列部分：
<^k^>  ─> 1.将testing改为0 1.PNG 2.将pkgrel改为testing 2.PNG <span style=
<onlylove> jiero: apt的dist-upgrade没用过，upgrade总用过吧
<jiero> onlylove:  upgrade 就是普通的更新吧。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 其实你如果把sourcelist里面的版本代号改成sid testing 和stable，应该用不到dist-upgrade
<jiero> onlylove: 嗯
<onlylove> jiero: 我一直用stable，直接upgrade就从6到7了
<onlylove> 不过kernel没升级，另外就是，当时6是离线装的，有些东西不全，所以重新安装了一遍
<jiero> 哦
<jiero> onlylove: paypal哈。
<jiero> onlylove: 有些地方paypal可以用借记卡，有些不行，奇怪啊。
<onlylove> jiero: 我没有paypal
<jiero> onlylove: 结果捐赠不行，可以从公司买东西。。。
<jiero> onlylove: 狗屁事。
<onlylove> jiero: 给维基的吉米捐钱？他好像又在求捐赠
<jiero> onlylove: 花了 ￥0.06 买了 HiB
<jiero> onlylove: 哈哈
<jiero> onlylove: 2张白纸钱。
<onlylove> jiero: HiB?啥，疫苗？
<maxiaojun>  Humble Indie Bundle
<maxiaojun> 吧
<jiero> 是。
<onlylove> 那个卖游戏的？
<jiero> onlylove: 嗯。我主要就是拿了那些音乐塞手机里
<jiero> onlylove: wikimedia那么有钱的大项目，我的一点点什么意义都没有
<maxiaojun> HiB的特點是你愛給多少給多少，所以有些人果斷給0.01USD
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • RMBP 上在Parallels虚拟机中安装ubuntu后 系统下啦菜单现实不全 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453934 不知道有没有人碰到在Mac Pro book上 在Parallels虚拟机中安装ubuntu，进系统后点系统菜单显示的下啦菜单显示不出来，还有拼音输入法的下啦菜单也是。 不知道是不是刷新
<^k^>  ─> 率的问题，但是没找到那里设置刷新率。 统计信息: 发表于 由 itollei — 2013-12-25 10:30
<onlylove> 哦，我记得有那么一说的
<jiero> maxiaojun: 我追加过。
<onlylove> jiero: 先试玩再追加？
<maxiaojun> 我沒吐槽啊，只是說明一下情況
<jiero> 不过是在还没有unlock的时候
<jiero> onlylove: 我提倡一切消费免费
<jiero> 哈哈
<onlylove> jiero: 免费就不叫消费了吧……
<jiero> onlylove: 不，免费虽然，但是必须付出费用。
<jiero> onlylove: 不过这样竞争就太残忍了
<onlylove> 居然还有steam平台的
 * jiero 还没有见过 steam
<onlylove> jiero: 你这样不行，做游戏的有生存压力做不出好东西的
<onlylove> https://www.humblebundle.com/store
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ The Humble Store: Great games. Fantastic prices. Support charity.
<jiero> onlylove: 本来游戏就不是什么必要的，就是生活辅助剂。。。
<onlylove> ^k^: 不是说好了不@我的么
<jiero> onlylove: 我也不是特别看重商业游戏模式。。
 * jiero 摸摸 kk
<^k^> onlylove, 又是什么呢？ 10:36 新年快乐 : 36.558天
 * jiero 指示 kk 使劲欺负 onlylove
<onlylove> jiero: 这个问题么，就好比，人做出游戏来，然后你花钱购买，让制作游戏的人有钱继续活下去，不过靠制作游戏活着国内貌似不太现实
<onlylove> jiero: 盗版太多
<onlylove> jiero: 不过血狮那种烂游戏还是算了，虽然我没玩过，但是……看评测已经是惨不忍睹了
<jiero> onlylove: 我的意思是，所有人都免费买，但是如果多了，就应该拿出些钱来。
<imtxc> dell 外观上看做工比 thinkpad 好多了嘛
<jiero> onlylove: 当然这样钱就少了，一般人不买账
<jiero> imtxc: xps吧。
<jiero> imtxc: dell 以前靠 latitude，现在靠 xps
<fengya> hello ,请问有人熟悉nscd这个服务的吗？
<onlylove> imtxc: 来图，老实说，我不喜欢dell的外观
<jiero> onlylove: te4.org 这个才叫强大，好象是一个人做的游戏号称月收入 $1589
<alvin_rxg> Title: Tales of Maj'Eyal and T-Engine4 | Topdown tactical RPG roguelike game and game engine (@ te4.org)
<fengya> 我发现nscd服务对ttl不响应啊
<fengya> 雨飞叔叔
<RainFlying> 疯牙叔你好
<fengya> 雨飞叔叔救我
<fengya> 没想到你还会来混这里
<RainFlying> fengya: 救火请拨 119 救难请拨 110  救命请拨 120
<madper|ALSA> imtxc: 戴尔就是美国的神舟. 当然, 做工是好过tp不少了. 中国神舟做工也不输tp嘛
<jiero> madper|ALSA: 。。。
<imtxc> madper|ALSA:  也对喔
<madper|ALSA> jiero: 早.
<madper|ALSA> lpy: 早.
<jiero> madper|ALSA: 早。。。霸气外露啊
<lpy> madper|ALSA: 早！
<cherrot> madper|ALSA: 噗。。
<lpy> madper|ALSA:  网络有问题。。。
 * cherrot ALSA要送猩猩上天了？
<madper|ALSA> jiero: 我看了一下你之前说的声卡全负荷运行的事情. 感觉更多的还是要acpi那边去处理.
<fengya> RainFlying: 我是说正经的，叔叔你对nscd的了解怎么样啊？
<RainFlying> fengya: 你用了啥？ nis? ldap?
<madper|ALSA> jiero: 我这边也是, 静音之后, 还是100%功率运行.
<madper|ALSA> lpy: 中东的网络中心...
<jiero> madper|ALSA: 谢谢 :)
<lpy> 我表示只能上 irc
<madper|ALSA> lpy: dns挂了?
<RainFlying> https://clbin.com/DZLJMD.jpg
<lpy> madper|ALSA:  dns 挂了能上 irc？
<vipzrx> fg
<madper|ALSA> lpy: 用ip呀
<cherrot> lpy: hosts呗
<RainFlying> https://clbin.com/uyAhbX.jpg
<jiero> RainFlying: 乱小宅
<madper|ALSA> lpy: 能上irc, 别的上不了?
<fengya> RainFlying: 倒是都没用，就是想要做本地DNS缓存，因为不缓存怕自己搭建的dns服务器受不了
<madper|ALSA> lpy: odd
<lpy> madper|ALSA:  对
<madper|ALSA> lpy: qq不行吗?
<RainFlying> fengya: 用 nscd 做缓存纯粹是找死。
<lpy> 不行。。。
<madper|ALSA> fengya: dnsmasq多好...
<lpy> madper|ALSA: lol~
<RainFlying> https://clbin.com/kGGAz4.jpg
<lpy> madper|ALSA:  nnnd。。。
<madper|ALSA> lpy: 哦. 赞. 那可能还不是中东的问题.
<cherrot> 队列系统有啥推荐咩？
<jiero> lpy: 你遭遇了 我碰到的囧境么？所有国外站可以，国内站全面崩盘
<madper|ALSA> lpy: 或者是nat server的问题, 或者是外部的问题吧?
<vipzrx> 我有一个tq2440 开发板，想在上面安装一个linux ，跑lamp ，可行吗？ 400Mcpu 128M内存
<lpy> jiero: lol~
<RainFlying> cherrot: MQ？
<cherrot> RainFlying: 嗯哪
<lpy> madper|ALSA: 外部问题？感觉不太可能
<RainFlying> vipzrx: 我 264M CPU 128M 内存，跑 Nginx  Erlang Ruby 和 Python
<madper|ALSA> vipzrx: 这么低配置, 还不换轻量级的工具?
<RainFlying> cherrot: RabbitMQ, ZeroMQ 或者 PostgreSQL
<jiero> lpy: 结果刷了 路由器固件 到山东特制版就好了，不过 web user agent 给改成了 IE 6 WinNT
<lpy> jiero: lol
<madper|ALSA> lpy: 打电话刷爆网络在哦好嗯新.
<madper|ALSA> 网络中心
<cherrot> RainFlying: 目前用的是redis，想找个更合适的工具
<lpy> madper|ALSA: 恢复了
<cherrot> RainFlying: thanks :)
<madper|ALSA> lpy: 赞.
<lpy> madper|ALSA: = =。
<RainFlying> cherrot: Redis 是 Key-Value Store 啊，跟队列系统还不太一样吧。
<fengya> madper|ALSA: 我dns服务器也是用dnsmasq的……
<lpy> madper|ALSA:  网络恢复影响我学习啊
<madper|ALSA> lpy: ...
<jiero> lpy: 。。
<cherrot> RainFlying: 用它的 list 实现的
<fengya> RainFlying: 那你用过什么做dns缓存吗 ？
<RainFlying> cherrot: PostgreSQL + hstore 可以有限程度代替 Redis 和 MongoDB 以及 MQ。
<cherrot> RainFlying: 但也仅仅支持生产者消费者这种简单的任务
<RainFlying> fengya: 我以前，现在，将来都在用 dnsmasq
<RainFlying> fengya: 也可以试试 djbdns
<lpy> madper|ALSA:  话说现在 iOS程序员也不好混。。。
<madper|ALSA> lpy: 点解?
<lpy> madper|ALSA: http://v2ex.com/t/94299#reply11
<madper|ALSA> lpy: 苹果一直招linux内核开发
<^k^> lpy: ⇪ [猿题库]8K月薪招一个iOS实习生 - V2EX
<lpy> madper|ALSA:  look
<lpy> madper|ALSA:  看完你觉得你认识的人里面，有多少个符合要求？
<RainFlying> lpy: 工作地点在哪里？
<madper|ALSA>  清华，北大，中科院等国内重点大学的研究生。 这不就是sb公司吗?
<lpy> RainFlying:  帝都
<lpy> madper|ALSA: 那是创业公司
<lpy> RainFlying: 这家公司福利很好嗯
<madper|ALSA> lpy: 没听说过. v2ex我上的比较少, 一般都去百度知道
<lpy> madper|ALSA: 。。。。
<lpy> madper|ALSA:  看完没
<fengya> 帝都8k太少了吧
<madper|ALSA> lpy: 看完了.
<lpy> fengya: 实习？
<RainFlying> fengya: IBM 实习工资只有 3K
<madper|ALSA> lpy: 这公司, 叫粉bi, 是在说自己不是黑木耳?!
<RainFlying> fengya: 住在五环之外，房租就将近 2K 了。
<madper|ALSA> lpy: 我挺喜欢的.
<onlylove> fengya: 表示目前还不到8
<cherrot> fengya: 实习给8k  好想再去实习一次
<lpy> madper|ALSA: lol~
<fengya> 我错了
<fengya> 原来是实习8k
<RainFlying> 当年我实习工资 1.5K，233
<fengya> 我错了，忽视我
<cherrot> fengya: 工资给8k我也可以考虑一下...
<lpy> cherrot: 要不要这么惨。。。
 * cherrot 每月拿6k的飘过。。。
<dreameyesonme> 饿啊、、、
<lpy> madper|ALSA:  对吧，你认识的人里面，有多少符合？
<madper|ALSA> lpy: 没有.
<RainFlying> cherrot: 我厂程序员工资应该 15K +
<lpy> madper|ALSA:  是不是一只手就能数的过来？
<madper|ALSA> lpy: 就算有, 也不去这种sb公司.
<onlylove> RainFlying: 居然用windows，还不把鹦鹉关笼子里面，不怕跑了么
<madper|ALSA> lpy: 又要实践能力, 又要算法.
<lpy> RainFlying:  这家公司转正 据说也是 15K+
<madper|ALSA> lpy: 还要经验
<RainFlying> onlylove: Windows 秒杀 Linux 和 OS X。
<madper|ALSA> lpy: 要求如此之高.
<lpy> madper|ALSA:  我觉得，要是我具备了为何我不去美帝的大公司
<cherrot> RainFlying: (⊙０⊙)  贵厂是何厂？
<lpy> RainFlying: 阿里?
<onlylove> RainFlying: 除了游戏，没啥能秒杀的吧
<dreameyesonme> 15k  真有
<maxiaojun> 窗戶的惡意軟件秒殺人類歷史上所有系統
 * cherrot 我的win是游戏机...
<imtxc> 额
<RainFlying> lpy: 哪家公司？ 跳槽去。
<onlylove> maxiaojun: 你赢了
<cherrot> dreameyesonme: 你不是在上学么...
<dreameyesonme> 对啊 我是在上学啊
<RainFlying> lpy cherrot : 魔都一家做成人交友网站的小公司。
<dreameyesonme> 我看到你们的工资
<adam8157> eexpress: momo
<dreameyesonme> 惊呆了
<adam8157> dreameyesonme: 看到谁的工资了
<lpy> madper|ALSA: 你在干嘛
<onlylove> RainFlying: 成人交友？约炮？
<RainFlying> maxiaojun: 我从来不用杀毒软件，没中过毒，以前在学校的时候专门给老师同学处理杀毒软件搞的烂摊子。
<cherrot> RainFlying: 这是妹子工资都不缺的节奏啊
<madper|ALSA> lpy: 看书, 等机器
<lpy> madper|ALSA: ...
<dreameyesonme> 前面说的呀 15K
<fengya> RainFlying: dnsmasq能禁止向上游DNS服务器query ipv6地址吗？
<RainFlying> onlylove: 异性交友和同性交友的！
<maxiaojun> RainFlying: http://bbs.csdn.net/topics/360173082
<^k^> maxiaojun: ⇪ VC实现开机启动程序绕过360杀毒软件，500分 - CSDN论坛 - CSDN.NET
<imtxc> cherrot: 哇
<imtxc> cherrot: 你们互联网公司赚钱这么狠呢？
<adam8157> dreameyesonme: 15K你就惊呆了啊
<RainFlying> maxiaojun: 绕过杀毒软件再正常不过了，都绕不过杀毒软件你还有脸写病毒？
<cherrot> imtxc: 不是我厂好么 我厂压榨可厉害了好么
<cherrot> imtxc: 快来围观土豪 adam8157
<dreameyesonme> 我这不是还没工作么
<RainFlying> fengya: 不知道，从来没这需求。
<onlylove> maxiaojun: 绕360很牛么
<imtxc> cherrot: 我以前公司的一实习生，基本是个 C 语言就会写 hello world 的角色，去度娘都有 15k
<dreameyesonme> 再说了。。我工作的同学也没15K啊。。
<adam8157> cherrot: 你涨工资了啊 都15了?
<maxiaojun> 有些人不裝殺毒軟件好像殺毒軟件對他對別人就沒影響了一樣
<onlylove> imtxc: 他去度娘做啥，写hello world 15K？
<imtxc> onlylove: 去地图了好像
<imtxc> onlylove: 做啥不知道，反正不用码字应该
<onlylove> imtxc: 没准人做销售或者别的
<imtxc> onlylove: 不是
<maxiaojun> RainFlying: 360正常的軟件也封殺，除非你去他們那登記
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 你不用惊呆，在北京，一月15k+的程序员我身边一堆，至于那个+能到多少我不清楚，反正一般20k+
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 这个行业就这样
<RainFlying> 我朋友在美帝实习工资好像是 $3000+，然后再加上 $10000 的入职 Bonus 什么的。
<dreameyesonme> 好吧。。。
<dreameyesonme> 吃饭还要左等右等。。真是辛苦
<Niac> 比不了你们啊
<imtxc> 唉，求 15k 啊
<RainFlying> maxiaojun: 人善被人欺，那有病毒是起个普通进程的。。。
<dreameyesonme> 你们这些人疯了吧
<imtxc> madper|ALSA: 目测咱工资远远没有达到平均线。。。。
<maxiaojun> RainFlying: 「那有病毒是起个普通进程的」話說清楚
<RainFlying> imtxc:  给行业拖后腿的路过
<madper|ALSA> imtxc: 当然没有了.
<RainFlying> maxiaojun: 哪有病毒是起个普通进程的。
<maxiaojun> RainFlying: 請定義「普通進程」
<dreameyesonme> 你们平均线是多少？
<onlylove> imtxc: 我也在拖后腿好像
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 大概可能是10K
<imtxc> onlylove: 你还不错，好歹是拖后腿
<imtxc> onlylove: 我在垫底
<dreameyesonme> 好吧 工作性质不一样
<dreameyesonme> 薪资水平果然不同
<maxiaojun> @imtx 不是獨立開發者？
<madper|ALSA> 我也在等普通进程是啥意思.
<lpy> madper|ALSA: 我也在等。。。
<madper|ALSA> RainFlying: ^^ 三个人在等你的解释...
<lpy> madper|ALSA: 我投的 简历到现在一个 回复都没有   深深地受伤了
<madper|ALSA> lpy: 我估计是跟内核线程相对应的. 把病毒写成驱动之类的.
<madper|ALSA> lpy: 你投哪儿了都?
<lpy> madper|ALSA:  企鹅。。。Google。。。MS 在找人问。。。
<madper|ALSA> lpy: 恩, 别着急, 你还得做gsoc呢
<lpy> madper|ALSA: = =.
<madper|ALSA> lpy: 一步步来
<lpy> madper|ALSA: 嗯。。。其实现在最重要的是 期末不挂。。。
<madper|ALSA> lpy: 恩, 这个重要.
<lpy> madper|ALSA: lol~
<RainFlying> Windows 下有些进程你能 kill，有些你 kill 不掉，一般搞病毒了会直接搞一个奇怪的进程出来么，最不济也是伪装成一个别的进程，比如伪装成某个 360 认证的进程，而且现在很多有病毒是一直暴露着一个进程给你发现的吧。
<RainFlying> 我投了 IBM，平安支付，大众点评，eBay 等，全部没有消息。
<madper|ALSA> RainFlying: kill不掉, 不是因为自己做了信号处理了嘛?
<maxiaojun> RainFlying: 有進程kill不掉，弱爆了...
<dreameyesonme> 期末不挂。。
<dreameyesonme> 神马节奏
<RainFlying> madper|ALSA madper|ALSA  难道你不知道有些信号是不能 ignore 的么？
<madper|ALSA> RainFlying: 知道呀
<madper|ALSA> RainFlying: 所以什么进程是kill不掉的?
<RainFlying> madper|ALSA: 你找一个 Windows 一个个进程 kill 下来不就知道了？
 * madper|ALSA 不知道win下怎么发指定信号. 
<madper|ALSA> RainFlying: 我知道很多进程kill不掉, 不知道为啥kill不掉, 这就是想请教你的地方呀
<maxiaojun> IceSword貌似都能kill
<maxiaojun> Task Manager廢品
<madper|ALSA> 冰刃赞
<RainFlying> IceSword 好像也有部分进程是 kill 不掉的，部分进程 kill 了系统直接就挂了，而且这东西好像一直没更新了？。而且现在很多病毒是搞一个 dll 然后勾搭到 explorer.exe 或者 svchost.exe 去了吧。
<maxiaojun> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Svchost
<^k^> ⇪ t: svchost.exe - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<adam8157> happyaron: 为什么 http://www.debian.org/doc/devel-manuals#maint-guide 的中文手册只有43byte (pdf)
<^k^> ⇪ t: Debian -- DDP Developers' Manuals
<maxiaojun> Svchost這玩意略奇葩，為了少創建幾個進程...
<RainFlying> maxiaojun: svchost 就是 Windows 版的 initd 吧。
<maxiaojun> 不是的
<eexpress> 写钩子程序，把优先级设置到15最高，不就不能kill了嘛。
<maxiaojun> 你看wiki的介紹
<eexpress> adam8157: 有好玩的没
<lpy> madper|ALSA: nightly 居然打印不了页面
<madper|ALSA> lp
<madper|ALSA> lpy: 没试过...
<madper|ALSA> lpy: 一说打印, 我就想起来了!!!
<lpy> madper|ALSA: 整个卡住了。。。
<RainFlying> maxiaojun: 这东西我算熟悉的，不用看也大概能知道 wiki 里说些啥。 svchost 加载 dll 啥的然后启动一个服务，这个跟 inetd 基本上就是同个东西了。
<madper|ALSA> lpy: fx打印效果简直就是渣渣!
<RainFlying> madper|ALSA: Firefox 的 PDF 渲染引擎感觉很坑爹。
<madper|ALSA> lpy: 同样一个pdf, 在fx里面直接打印, 打出来就是渣渣. 用okular打印, 起码能看
<lpy> madper|ALSA: !!! 所以说我应该先保存咯
<onlylove> windows系统有6个进程不能kill，kill掉以后系统立刻就挂，至于其他kill不掉的，大都是双进程互相监视，一个被kill了另一个接着起一个，或者有驱动监视 cc madper|ALSA RainFlying
<maxiaojun> RainFlying: 你想說initd還是inetd。。。
<madper|ALSA> lpy: 恩.
<madper|ALSA> onlylove: 哦.
<RainFlying> madper|ALSA: inetd。启动服务的那个，之前那个 initd 是手误。
<lpy> madper|ALSA:  我就是 html 页面 不是 pdf
<madper|ALSA> lpy: 那就不知道了. 反正pdf是渣渣
<maxiaojun> 我也被Firefox的PDF坑過
<lpy> RainFlying:  渲染是 pdfjs
<lpy> RainFlying:  其实如果你用 开发版本的 pdfjs 会好很多我感觉
<maxiaojun> 純文字還好，有數學符號，呵呵
<imtxc> onlylove: 现在dell 网上只有 64位的驱动了。。
<onlylove> iceword的作者pjf据说在360目前，iceword只能在32系统下，而且不能和其他调试器一起开，win7据说不能用，最后一次用iceword是在xp下 cc madper|ALSA  maxiaojun
<lpy> maxiaojun: 你上次看数字符号是什么时候？
<RainFlying> lpy: 我用 Preview 和 PDF X-change Viewer
<madper|ALSA> onlylove: 恩, 早先是在360, 现在不知道.
<onlylove> imtxc:  fuck dell
 * madper|ALSA 看书去
<maxiaojun> 1星期前
<lpy> RainFlying: 插件我就不知道了。。。
<adam8157> eexpress: 土壕e
<RainFlying> onlylove: Windows 7 确实不能用，API 改过了吧。 后来我用 Power Tools  madper|ALSA
<lpy> maxiaojun: 用原生的 pdfjs ？
<maxiaojun> 對啊
<lpy> maxiaojun: 发pdf
<onlylove> RainFlying: win7下面有个类似的工具
<maxiaojun> 懶得管了
<eexpress> 壕蛋蛋
<madper|ALSA> lpy: 我这里数学符号显示正常, 就是打印不正常.
<lpy> maxiaojun: emmm 我觉得不太可能 数学符号还不正常
<lpy> maxiaojun: 之前有几个 issue 都修了。。。
<RainFlying> onlylove: 微软自己搞了一个 System Internal Suite，是配置 《Windows Internals》 这本书出来的一个工具，其中 Process Explorer 大家应该很熟悉，可以查看验证进程加载的 dll 是不是有问题的。
 * jiero 无工作
<madper|ALSA> lpy: 我这里, 几个月前的stable, 数学符号就正常
<lpy> madper|ALSA:  打印会卡住
<lpy> madper|ALSA: 这个 issue 貌似没人在修= =。
<madper|ALSA> lpy: 打印我就没打了
<madper|ALSA> lpy: 等我给你另外一个pdf, 渲染质量很差. 跟本地的pdf viewer没得比
<onlylove> 如果是xp下想阻止互相监视的进程，一般是在iceword里面打开禁止线程创建，这样有个后果就是所有程序都不能运行了，包括资源管理器等等，反正exe都挂掉 cc madper|ALSA RainFlying madper|ALSA
<maxiaojun> lpy: http://www.itu.dk/courses/BPRD/E2009/fundamental-1967.pdf
<^k^> maxiaojun: ⇪ length=0 ; type=application/pdf
<lpy> madper|ALSA: 不过数学符号很正常啊。。。之前几个反映 数学符号不正常的 issue 都被关掉了。。。
<madper|ALSA> lpy: http://www.alsa-project.org/~tiwai/writing-an-alsa-driver.pdf
<lpy> maxiaojun: 第几页？
<^k^> ⇪ t: AlsaProject
<RainFlying> onlylove: 禁止的时候可以匹配文件名或者路径的。 madper|ALSA
<onlylove> RainFlying: process explorer效果一般，也就卸载个小模块啥的，查看隐藏还是 icesword
<madper|ALSA> lpy: 第一页渲染就很渣.
<maxiaojun> lpy: 不記得了，你看有符號的頁面都試試好了
<lpy> maxiaojun: 都很正常我表示。。。
<maxiaojun> 打印
<eexpress> madper|ALSA: 插件pdf? 你觉得那货能以小博大？
<lpy> maxiaojun: 打印？
<madper|ALSA> eexpress: 方便呀
<RainFlying> http://blog.s135.com/nginx_cache/   使用 nginx 做 image cache。 不过这里面的配置有些地方是错的。
<^k^> RainFlying: ⇪ 使用Nginx的proxy_cache缓存功能取代Squid[原创] - 张宴的博客 - Web系统架构与底层研发
<onlylove> nginx本来就可以做代理吧
<eexpress> madper|ALSA: 你以为很小的代码，能通神。
<lpy> maxiaojun:  哦打印忽视之  我打印会卡住。。。这是个 bug，暂时没人修貌似
<onlylove> 据说现在varnish比squid快多了
<maxiaojun> 打印那些符號就和shit一樣了，不保證你能重現不過
<madper|ALSA> eexpress: 我不知道打小. 不过, 不少pdf我已经直接在线看了. 如果能修复一些bug, 就更好了
<RainFlying> onlylove: 是的，我 ex-厂就用 Varnish 做 image cache 的。
<lpy> mad
<lpy> madper|ALSA:  嗯 其实还好？
<eexpress> pdf在我概念中，是精美输出用的。不是纯看看的。 madper|ALSA
<lpy> madper|ALSA: 你那里效果是有多烂？
<madper|ALSA> lpy: 好个蛋... 字渲染的很差
<jiero> eexpress: 还是纯看看的。
<madper|ALSA> lpy: 你截个图?
<madper|ALSA> eexpress: 我就是看看, 其实, epub和mobi更和我口味.......
<maxiaojun> epub類似html吧
<onlylove> 是的，不如pdf看着舒服
<madper|ALSA> epub好重排
<RainFlying> epub 就是封装的 html 吧
<madper|ALSA> lpy: http://free-electrons.com/doc/training/linux-kernel/labs.pdf  这个渲染就正常. 文字很清晰.
<^k^> ⇪ t: length=0 ; type=application/pdf
<maxiaojun> 話說@madper搞kernel的？
<lpy> madper|ALSA: http://imagebin.org/283698
<lpy> madper|ALSA: 只要能在iPad 和 Kindle 上看我都能接受= =。
<lpy> madper|ALSA: 看到图没
<lpy> madper|ALSA:  如何
<madper|ALSA> lpy: 你那里正常
<madper|ALSA> lpy: http://imagebin.org/283699  我这里
<jiero> madper|ALSA: 是不是字体问题
<madper|ALSA> lpy: 是我缺少字体咯?
<madper|ALSA> jiero: 恩. 我感觉也是了...
<lpy> madper|ALSA: 字体问题我感觉。。。
<lpy> madper|ALSA: 嗯= =。
<maxiaojun> lpy: 你那兩個玩意好像都沒Firefox什麼事？
<lpy> madper|ALSA: lol
<madper|ALSA> lpy: 恩, 那好说, 我弄多几个字体就好了
<lpy> maxiaojun: 什么？pdfjs 跟firefox 有什么关系？
<jiero> madper|ALSA: firefox里设置字体吧
<madper|ALSA> jiero: 我看看
<jiero> lpy: 什么？pdf.js 不是用 firefox 设置的字体吗？
<lpy> jiero:  我没在说这个 owo
<maxiaojun> 我用Chrome的時候還有pdf.js任何事情嗎
<jiero> maxiaojun: chrome 使用 pdf.js 么？
<lpy> maxiaojun:  Chrome 也有 pdfjs ？
<lpy> maxiaojun: pdfjs 有Chrome 可以用的
<maxiaojun> 對啊
<jiero> 既然是 js， chrome 应该能用吧。
<maxiaojun> 我的意思就是用Firefox才會care到pdfjs啊
 * jiero 总觉得 chrome 字体难堪
 * madper|ALSA 吃饭.
 * jiero 吃书
 * maxiaojun 從來沒覺得Chrome字體有問題
<fengya> 为什么你们能这么空得聊天，项目
<lpy> maxiaojun:  那是因为你的 Chrome 不用 pdfjs
<onlylove> jiero: chrome有最新的flash，ff只能用adobe的11.2
<jiero> maxiaojun: 因为测试人和环境不一样。
<maxiaojun> lpy: 有原生插件還用卡shit的JS方案？
<jiero> onlylove: 哦。flash也没啥。
<eexpress> 浏览器越来越没质量了。只顾晒功能。
<onlylove> jiero: 对我来说有，我司的web插件要flash 11.5
<eexpress> 还有卡别人，搞垄断。
<RainFlying> 我已经不用 Chrome 了。
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 我只能装chrome
<eexpress> 装c?
<maxiaojun> Flash好功能很多的，雖然Adobe安全性是很差
<jiero> flash。扩展 js 到 as
<jiero> 巧克力。真的不能吃甜的。
<onlylove> 我现在只想有人来把flash的那个webclient改成html5的
<onlylove> java的也成
<jiero> onlylove: 我要求 libreoffice 别出 android ios 控制器，出html5，没可能
<maxiaojun> AS貌似比較接近TypeScript
<onlylove> jiero: 那是啥
<jiero> onlylove:  libreoffice 演示的手机控制软件——我不明白为啥不能用其他设备
<maxiaojun> 為啥別出控制器？
<onlylove> jiero: 稀奇古怪，没见过
<abineQ> 准备开饭
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 我戒酒了 : 某人在酒店里叫了两杯酒,喝完一杯又一杯。服务员说:"先生好酒量！ "那人说:"不！一杯酒代表我,另一杯酒代表我病重的朋友。"第二天,那人又到酒店里去,这次只喝一杯。服务员问:"你的朋友……死了?"他说:"不,我戒酒了。"
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求winxp安装方法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453935 下载了ISO文件，解压运行老是自动联网下载？ _2013-01-03_11-45-34.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 yzhf29 — 2013-12-25 12:14
<adam8157> eexpress: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/mw600/a82b014bjw1ebvr2ecnrig208c05skjm.gif
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ image/gif
<freeflying> adam8157, 蛋蛋啥时候去吃饭
<adam8157> freeflying: 1300吧估计
<nyfair> 小伙伴们，昨晚睡得好吗
<adam8157> freeflying: 从呆湾回来后胖了, 很是羡慕你
<freeflying> adam8157, 啧啧
<jiero> nyfair: 昨晚那是你么。。。
<jiero> ny
<jiero> nyfair: 坏孩子伪装成坏蛋。。。
<onlylove> adam8157: ……
<onlylove> adam8157: 我下次不乱点了
<adam8157> onlylove: 没啥吧 哈哈
 * adam8157 现在去哪里买非实名制的sim卡? 用几天就扔的那种
<onlylove> RainFlying: 你还没回答我那鹦鹉咋没关起来，你们做自己的dns缓存有啥用出？
<onlylove> adam8157: 北京怕没得买了吧
<onlylove> adam8157: 家里没准有
<nyfair> 《洛杉矶时报》称，对俄罗斯人和世界各地的革命者来说，他是一名英雄。对于南美毒枭、美国贫民区的黑帮，以及非洲的童子军、阿富汗的塔利班和无数其他人来说，他的枪起到巨大的平衡作用。但对人类来说，卡拉什尼科夫和他的枪是一个悲剧。Ak-47将悲惨和死亡散布到全球每个地方。不要忘了：超过3.6万美国人死于朝鲜战争;超过5.8万人
<nyfair> 美国姥还真好意思说多少美国人死在朝战越战，这脑子里到底塞的什么东西
<maxiaojun> 小學生喜歡看報啊
<onlylove> nyfair: 那个造AK的
<onlylove> nyfair: 美国人痛恨俄国毛子的ak啊，有了ak，他们的m4a1没人买了
<maxiaojun> nyfair: http://www.latimes.com/obituaries/la-me-mikhail-kalashnikov-20131224,0,179554,full.story#axzz2oSUnFshs
<^k^> maxiaojun: ⇪ Mikhail Kalashnikov dies at 94; creator of the AK-47 assault rifle - latimes.com
<nyfair> maxiaojun: 太长不看，你概括下
<nyfair> maxiaojun: 囧，不就是我发的么
<gfrog> adam8157: 这屋有馅饼
<adam8157> gfrog: 我来了
<gfrog> ad
<gfrog> adam8157: 还有个老外
<freeflying> adam8157, 蛋蛋,走
<freeflying> 准备吃法
<maxiaojun> nyfair: 哪裏提到韓戰了？
<gfrog> adam8157: 你跑的太快了，我真心没办法……
<nyfair> maxiaojun: 你这人真无聊，http://www.latimes.com/search/dispatcher.front?Query=Mikhail+Kalashnikov&target=adv_all 一条条去看吧，都是这几天的
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ Search for Mikhail Kalashnikov - latimes.com
<imganquan> ggarlic: 大蒜头速度来给爷跪舔！
<adam8157> gfrog: 坏人
<nyfair> maxiaojun: 环球日报是标准美分报纸，引用粑粑国新闻还会乱用不成
<imganquan> adam8157: 矮油，你也在呀
<adam8157> imganquan: 思密达
<gfrog> adam8157: 走了，你可以来了
<imganquan> adam8157: :)
<adam8157> gfrog: 刚那个美女我见过 但是死命想不起来哪里见过 她也这么说....
<maxiaojun> nyfair: 原來你喜歡看環球shit報啊，專門收集外媒的shit娛樂中國人民
<imganquan> adam8157: 你遇到炮友了？
<adam8157> imganquan: ....擦
<imganquan> adam8157: 哈哈哈~~~
<nyfair> adam8157: 失散多年的亲妹妹？
<gfrog> adam8157: 梦里
<imganquan> adam8157: nyfair 这哥们是高级黑
<nyfair> maxiaojun: 娱乐新闻彼此彼此，你不刚看过LAshit报
<maxiaojun> nyfair: 結果不過是3篇報道中的1篇
<imtxc> gfrog: 回来了？
<imtxc> onlylove: win 下啥浏览器好用
<nyfair> imtxc: 360?
<onlylove> imtxc: 你要做啥
<nyfair> imtxc: qq?
<onlylove> nyfair: 别祸害人
<nyfair> imtxc: baidu
<imtxc> onlylove: 帮人装机啊
<imtxc> g windows下什么浏览器好用
<jiero> imtxc: 最好用的是广告多的
<^k^> imtxc: windows下什么浏览器好用 http://lmgtfy.com/?q=windows下什么浏览器好用 2013年3月15日 |...| |Windows| 8|什么浏览器好用|呢？在过去的2012年里Chrome、Firefox忙着不断升级， 微软IE10忙着帮|Windows| 8推广，以往的|浏览器|测试都是 |...|
<onlylove> imtxc: sougou
<onlylove> imtxc: 猎豹
<nyfair> imtxc: : 帮人装机就360全家福吧
<jiero> imtxc: 因为我相信大多数人会相信大多数人
<onlylove> imtxc: 那种ie和webkit双核的
<imtxc> onlylove: 好，我装搜狗
<jiero> imtxc: 所以才是大多数人
<nyfair> onlylove: 不好用的，不同内核连弹出菜单都不一样，一点都不习惯
<jiero> nyfair: 我这话对不
<onlylove> nyfair: 比360强
<nyfair> jiero: 很对
<imtxc> jiero: 主要是自带的这个 ie， 广告太过分。。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 说不好用就让他自己喜欢啥装啥
<nyfair> onlylove: 我自己从来不装这个东西，但是对什么都不懂的人来说，360全家福很好
<onlylove> imtxc: 广告？ firefox+adblockplus
<jiero> 鸥鸟来源
<nyfair> onlylove: 要不就麻花藤全家福吧
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu错误报告 • Firefox 的下载用键盘操作稍稍有些绕 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453937 首选项设定为“总是询问保存位置”，需要下载多个附件，下载的时候要检查或修改文件名 点下载后的询问对话框，可以左手Alt+S 切换到“保存文件”，但下面的“确定”则要换右手鼠标或者右
<^k^>  ─> 手回车，然后后面又回到左手， 感觉前面的Alt+S已经可以跳过“确定”这一步 统计信息: 发表于 由 TeliuTe — 2013-12-25 13:02
<maxiaojun> QQ比360好點
<nyfair> qq+qq安全卫士+qq浏览器
<onlylove> nyfair: 恩，麻花疼不错
<jiero> onlylove: 别搞，很多人喜欢广告，没广告不正常他们认为
<jiero> onlylove: 有了广告会让一切顺畅
<imtxc> 我擦，搜狗浏览器抢票可以免输验证码了。。。
<nyfair> imtxc: 什么票？
<imtxc> nyfair: 春运火车票
<onlylove> nyfair: 自然是火车票
<jiero> imtxc: 你在桌面留所有你装的浏览器的卸载快捷方式。
<jiero> imtxc:  onlylove  nyfair 从来没抢过
<maxiaojun> 搜狗貌似會有彈窗？至少輸入法有
 * jiero 我也没搞过春运
<onlylove> maxiaojun: 你给我找个没弹窗的，firefox和chrome直接出局
<nyfair> qq输入法纯净版
<imtxc> 参加春运是一种人生阅历
<maxiaojun> 其實輸入法可以用微軟的
<maxiaojun> http://bing.msn.cn/pinyin/
<^k^> maxiaojun: ⇪ 微软必应输入法
<imtxc> onlylove: 正好我可以留着这台有 win7 的笔记本买票用 lol
<imtxc> onlylove: 帮人忙还是有好处的
<nyfair> bing太慢了
<onlylove> maxiaojun: 在sougou强大的攻势面前，bing不堪一击
<nyfair> 还不如win8.1自带的
<maxiaojun> sougou也就是詞庫多一點...
<jiero> imtxc: 去扫大街是一种人生经历，去一个没想要去的城市是一种人生经历。
<nyfair> maxiaojun: 你忘了很重要的一点，输入法习惯很难改的
<jiero> nyfair: 其实很好改。。。
<nyfair> jiero: 那是你想改
<maxiaojun> 需要別人裝機的人還有這麼多習慣？
<nyfair> jiero: 我用的好好的，干嘛要改
<imtxc> jiero: 没参加过春运的春节是不完整的
<imtxc> jiero: 你过年的时候看看CCAV新闻联播什么的
<nyfair> 电脑修得好，好人做到老
<imtxc> jiero: 人都在赶路呢，那才叫过节，你呆家里面多没劲对吧
<happyaron> adam8157: 到squeeze的maint-guide-zh-cn里找pdf
<maxiaojun> nyfair: 自從別人看到我用Linux，都以為我不會修Windows，嘿嘿
<jiero> imtxc: 过节没意思。
<happyaron> adam8157: 只有那一版是完整的。
<imganquan> adam8157: 你从台湾回来了？
<jiero> nyfair: 对的，人家看到用linux，就以为windows不能修了。不过修windows，很多时候就是敢忽悠。
<happyaron> jiero: 大不了重装对么
<maxiaojun> 主要是幫別人修有任何好處嗎
<jiero> happyaron: 哦。我一共就重装过几次windows啊。数量可数
<nyfair> jiero: 一般人看到linux，第一反应应该是你这桌面怎么调的，而不是这原来不是windows啊
<happyaron> imtxc: 什么动画？
<jiero> happyaron: 疯子正常了啊
<imtxc> happyaron: 叫做什么 first_video
<happyaron> imtxc: 额，不知道
<happyaron> jiero: 没疯完呢。
<nyfair> jiero: 我从来都不装linux我都敢忽悠
<imtxc> happyaron: 应该是dell加里面的？第一次安装完之后就删了
<jiero> nyfair: 不一定啊，有些人会说这是什么
<jiero> nyfair: 直接不把这个当电脑的
<happyaron> imtxc: OEM版的么
<maxiaojun> jiero: 人家是MSFT的自幹五
<happyaron> imtxc: OEM的应该问问 hamo 他们。
<jiero> happyaron: 你也是 C 家员工了？
<nyfair> jiero: 那家伙处处盯着我，是不是看上我了？
<jiero> nyfair: 看上你的不只有主席啊。
<imtxc> happyaron: 应该是 OEM，dell笔记本里面的嘛
<maxiaojun> nyfair: 調戲下小學生而已
<imtxc> iMadper: 色大象
<happyaron> imtxc: 那我真不知道，得问 hamo 他们这些专搞oem的
<Lattice> 外国的月亮就是圆的？
<maxiaojun> 方的
<imtxc> Lattice: 恩啊！
<iMadper> imtxc: ... ... 你是色啥来的? 色猴子? 色海豹?
<jiero> Lattice: 外国就是地球之外的
<imtxc> Lattice: 至少能看到月亮嘛
<jiero> imtxc: 是色胖子
<imtxc> 别闹
<nyfair> 好无聊
<jiero> imtxc: 你妹，就你没外号
<imtxc> lol，因为我的 nick 本来就是随机组合的
<happyaron> jiero: 给他起一个
<jiero> nyfair: 无聊你去打游戏吧。
<happyaron> imtxc: 随机色胖子你好。
<imtxc> 。。。
<jiero> happyaron: 我没成功啊。
<nyfair> 据说圣诞节是基督徒所谓异教徒的巴比伦主神的节日
<happyaron> imtxc: 在这里混这么久了，连个外号都没有，你好意思么～～～
<maxiaojun> nyfair: http://www.4399.com/
<happyaron> lol
<^k^> maxiaojun: ⇪ 小游戏,4399小游戏,小游戏大全,双人小游戏大全 - www.4399.com 中国最大的游戏平台
<imtxc> …………
<happyaron> jiero: 就叫随机色胖子了。
<happyaron> imtxc: 无语不管用的，外号是大家叫了，就是了的。
<jiero> 随机色胖子 cc imtxc
<maxiaojun> pagan tree worship嘛
<nyfair> maxiaojun: 要工口的游戏
<maxiaojun> 什麼叫「工口」
<iMadper> 随机色胖子 cc imtxc
<jiero> nyfair:  elona 算不？
<happyaron> 工人口味？lol
<nyfair> maxiaojun: 你这个用linux的家伙居然忽悠我玩flash游戏
<jiero> 工人口味。。。
<iMadper> 工口就是i社之类的那种游戏呀
<nyfair> jiero: elona挺不错的，但是太古老了
<maxiaojun> nyfair: Flash好東西啊
<fredzjx_> kiss
<maxiaojun> nyfair: 完美支持IE6
<jiero> nyfair: 魔力宝贝 :)
<nyfair> iMadper: i社是什么，一撸神？
<imtxc> 不能这样啊你们
<jiero> 看到了就想到了
<iMadper> nyfair: 是的.
<iMadper> nyfair: 不过我看很多人不喜欢3d工口. 喜欢2d的
<fredzjx_> nyfair, 好东西(^0^)
<iMadper> nyfair: 其实就是看图片...
<nyfair> iMadper: db3和4挺好玩的，后来就下坡路了，再后来被香港女权斗士一闹就完全不行了，现在已经是三流骗钱厂商了
<iMadper> nyfair: db是啥? 性感沙滩?
<jiero> 工口游戏我就小学玩过一个啊，叫眼镜蛇任务，到了5年纪大概能看懂英文了，就用了英文版再玩一次。。。
<nyfair> iMadper: des blood
<iMadper> nyfair: 哦...
<iMadper> ...
<nyfair> jiero: demon master的汉化这几天我要收工了，尼玛我日文啃了老半天，居然又给我出了个英文版
<jiero> nyfair: 。你能看懂日文吧。
<nyfair> jiero: 我就拿着日文版翻译的啊
<maxiaojun> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/4611161/Rapelay-virtual-rape-game-banned-by-Amazon.html
<jiero> nyfair: 难道你是现学现用？
<^k^> maxiaojun: ⇪ Rapelay virtual rape game banned by Amazon - Telegraph
<jiero> nyfair: 还是说有了英文版，你可以找更多人帮忙。
<nyfair> jiero: 它要早点出英文版能省我很多时间
<jiero> nyfair: 哦，那个游戏，好像很简单。
<maxiaojun> 小學生居然玩這麼不健康的遊戲
<nyfair> maxiaojun: 别扯，我又不玩你搜的那个
<nyfair> jiero: 本来就是给妹子玩的游戏，不能太难
<maxiaojun> nyfair: 你不是那個公司走下坡路了，以前的遊戲更葷吧
<maxiaojun> 你不是說
<nyfair> maxiaojun: 以前的游戏更加有故事性，不像现在的只有啪啪啪
<maxiaojun> nyfair: 看來你都玩過啊
<nyfair> maxiaojun: 这有必要玩过才知道？一看介绍都知道了
<maxiaojun> nyfair: 現在小學生知道得真多啊
<jiero> nyfair:  给妹子翻译这个游戏玩？
<jiero> 有些奇怪啊。
<onlylove> nyfair: 英文和日文貌似文案略有出入，至少有些游戏是这样的，所以不要完全指望英文版
<onlylove> http://m.chinabyte.com/nbpc/diy/297/12694297_3_m.shtml
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 核心部件一览_300M稳定传输 华为WS328高增益路由评测_比特网_比特网
<onlylove> ralink的……
<jiero> nyfair: 难道你是女同？
<jiero> nyfair: 别翻译了，你自己写剧情就好了啊
<wiiw> jiero: 应该创造真实的完美剧情
<jiero> wiiw: 你帮忙呗。
<jiero> wiiw: 如果你是
<maxiaojun> nyfair: 為什麼你能接受這麼難用的irc？
<RainFlying> onlylove: 晚上的时候关在笼子里，白天的时候在房间里，是会拉屎，不过不臭的，而且干了之后就像是石灰浆干了一样。
<RainFlying> onlylove: 使用 dnsmasq 就是为了无污染的 DNS 解析记录。
<wiiw> jiero: 先写好完美剧情，然后照着演一遍
<wiiw> 要真实
<onlylove> RainFlying: 搞啥，晚上你捉进笼子？
<RainFlying> onlylove: 是的，睡觉的时候放笼子里，盖上毯子。
<jiero> wiiw: 呃。你去找找
<onlylove> RainFlying: 难以想象，我觉得让它自己回笼子比较好，捉回去……
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
<jiero> onlylove: 你当时小精灵啊。
<jiero> onlylove: 神奇宝贝，自己进了精灵球
<onlylove> jiero: 有毛，自己会回窝的鸟不能有么
<onlylove> jiero: 就准鸟会自己开笼子门，不准人会回笼子？
<jiero> onlylove: 没听说过自己进笼子的鸟，除了鸡之外
<onlylove> jiero: 自己去看冯骥才的珍珠鸟
<jiero> onlylove: 悲哀的鸟。
<RainFlying> 其实会自己回的，以前我把笼子提起来给它们看，它们就自己回笼子里了。
<jiero> 害怕惩罚
<nyfair> jiero: 那游戏作者是一个日本的外语系学生和一个德国来日本的留学生，所以英文版神马的本来就不能太指望
<jiero> nyfair: 好搞怪的组合
<jiero> nyfair: 为啥没德文版的
<nyfair> jiero: 不过人家两个大学生靠小黄油就能赚个4kw销售额，好羡慕啊
<nyfair> jiero: 你为什么以为德国人能接受这种风格
<jiero> nyfair: 哦。这个游戏？
<jiero> nyfair: 也是。
<imtxc> ^k^: 好
<^k^> imtxc, 好吧。 13:42 新年快乐 : 36.429天
<nyfair> jiero: dlsite上卖了3w多份，每份1250日元，3750w日元，去掉给dlsite的提成，纯收入大概200w软妹币。然后这游戏还没语音，音效都是免费素材，尼玛就是两个人分了
<wiiw> 你们在说尾行？
<nyfair> jiero: 这还只算日文版，没算英文版，当然英文估计不会怎么好卖
<wiiw> 看来开发个好游戏是不难的
<imtxc> 国美坑爹啊
<imtxc> onlylove, iMadper 我买的那个本，说是送一个国美几年银币， 我一直看成了美国几年银币了。。。。
<_ninja> help!!!! ubuntu 12.04 U盘安装， 如果安装grub?
<imtxc> s/几年/纪念
<maxiaojun> _ninja: 啥？
<wiiw> _ninja: 如果安装grub
<wiiw> _ninja: sudo grub-install /dev/sdb99999
<_ninja> wiiw, 是不是安装完系统， 打开终端执行"sudo grub-install /dev/sdb_num(/boot 分区)"
<eexpress> jiero: 啥游戏
<wiiw> _ninja: sdb_num 是u盘所在分区
<wiiw> _ninja: 然后 grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<eexpress> wiiw: U盘安装=安装到U盘？
<nyfair> maxiaojun: irc又不麻烦，一个浏览器的plugin而已
<iMadper> imtxc: 你买本了?!
<iMadper> int买的啥?
<iMadper> imtxc: 买的啥?
<wiiw> eexpress: 哦，那就 /dev/sda
<wiiw> _ninja: http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/GRUB
<^k^> ⇪ t: GRUB - Gentoo Wiki
<imtxc> iMadper: dell 的一个啥型号不清楚
<imtxc> 2999
<iMadper> _ninja: u盘安装, 为什么你需要手动安装grub????
<eexpress> imtxc: ...
<_ninja> eexpress, 不是U盘当光驱用
<iMadper> wiiw: 不同的distro的grub的参数不同... 反正ubuntu的跟arch的就不同..
<wiiw> iMadper: 没事，搞坏了再装一次
<iMadper> wiiw: lol~ 确实.
<eexpress> wiiw: 你语文不好。
<wiiw> eexpress: 说明我数学好
<maxiaojun> nyfair: 和qq比呢
<eexpress> 搞坏了再装一次。别人会理解为再装一次整个系统。
<iMadper> imtxc: link
<_ninja> iMadper， 双系统， 先装的是WIN7， 再装ubuntu 12.04 在官方网站下了工具，装完Ubuntu之后，重启， 直接进WIN7系统， 连Ubuntu界面都看不见
<eexpress> imtxc: 啥机器
<imtxc> eexpress: iMadper http://www.gome.com.cn/product/9124440396.html?cmpid=cps_241_237
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 【戴尔（DELL）Ins14VR-3516B】戴尔（DELL）灵越Ins14VR-3516B 14英寸笔记本（双核酷睿i5-3337U 4G 500G GT625M-1G独显 DVD刻录 Linux WIFI 蓝牙 摄像头）黑色【价格 行情 报价 促销】 -国美在线
<eexpress> 这么便宜的。你个骗子啊。骗表弟。 imtxc
<iMadper> _ninja: 安装的时候, 有一步试问你grub装不装, 装哪里, 你不是跳过了把?
<eexpress> 过时的机器吧
<imtxc> eexpress: 没办法，他们找我就是让我来得罪一个人的
<imtxc> eexpress: 恩啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 明智. 不买tp很明智.
<eexpress> url不对
<imtxc> eexpress: 架不住便宜啊
<nyfair> maxiaojun: qq懒得装，webqq不错
<imtxc> 怎么不对
<wiiw> _ninja: http://pan.baidu.com/s/1ggX2A
<^k^> ⇪ ti: win7硬盘安装ubuntu教程.rtf_免费高速下载|百度云 网盘-分享无限制
<imtxc> iMadper: 能打开不
<iMadper> imtxc: 能.
<nyfair> maxiaojun: 不过qq是目前世界上最好用的聊天软件这点肯定没错
<imtxc> 看吧，是神打开的方式不对
<eexpress> 不能
<eexpress> nnnnd
<imtxc> ...
<imtxc> 反正能用就行了
<iMadper> eexpress: opera的问题吧.
<imtxc> 买贵的我姑不愿意，买便宜的我表弟不愿意
<nyfair> 这文章过时了吧，怎么用的grub4dos?
<_ninja> iMadper, 那一步我是真没看见， 我都装了好多遍了...
<eexpress> 和浏览器还有关了？你这神棍嘛。 iMadper
<iMadper> _ninja: 我也装过很多遍, 从不需要自己安装grub....
<imtxc> 我权衡了一下，我姑如果不愿意，过年回家会跟家里长辈们说我没办好事情，然后就麻烦，表弟一年不一定见一次....
<adam8157> imganquan: 回来好久咯 刚吃饭回来
<iMadper> _ninja: 不过手动安装也不麻烦. chroot过去就好了
<maxiaojun> ...
<iMadper> adam8157: 昨晚我出去, 穿的软壳 + 抓绒, 冷, 比单一一件羽绒服冷多了
<iMadper> adam8157: 羽绒的保暖能力无解.
<eexpress> 软壳，是说乌龟的？lol
<imtxc> eexpress: 要不开这个连接 http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/384537
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ DELL 戴尔 灵越Ins14VR-3516B 14寸笔记本电脑（i5、GT625、4G、500G） 2999元包邮返16红券送包鼠、国美银币_国美在线优惠_数码家电_什么值得买
<iMadper> eexpress: ...
<maxiaojun> 其實只是引導不了的話，確實想辦法在Win裝個GRUB就行了...
<adam8157> iMadper: 嗯 这两天就买了
<imtxc> 标题里面写送国美银币，我一直看成是美国银币来着…… 马蛋，坑我
<wiiw> http://www.hasee.com/cn/Product_Index.html?product_index=1&productid=2957&prodid=13
<^k^> wiiw: ⇪ 神舟电脑 HASEE
<iMadper> adam8157: 以前我还以为是同一个级别的. 我错了.
<eexpress> 1366*768  imtxc hoho
<_ninja> iMadper, 郁闷好几天， 好久没上IRC， 早不这工具忘了， 浏览fedora网站才想起来
<imtxc> eexpress: 2999 ～～
<eexpress> 好吧
<iMadper> _ninja: 手动安装grub也不麻烦呀
<iMadper> _ninja: 或者干脆不用grub了, 开efi, 我告诉你怎么写efi boot entry
<imtxc> 好歹还送了我几张邮票，几张明信片，几个信封，还有一个 2g 的银币
<eexpress> imtxc: 银币邮寄过来。刚好有信封
<imtxc> eexpress: 然后贴上邮票？
<eexpress> 当然
<eexpress> 明信片也赛里面。
<eexpress> 你看，多使用的赠送品
<eexpress> 适用
<imtxc> 。。。
<iMadper> 实用
<onlylove> 为啥总是觉得ralink的路由不如atheros的……
<iMadper> onlylove: 类似amd vs intel
<onlylove> iMadper: 靠，差那么多？intel甩amd几条街啊
<imtxc> 那个邮票是一套的，不能撕开啊
<imtxc> 撕开不好看了
<RainFlying> 果粉会告诉你，Airport Extreme 才是最牛逼的，米粉会告诉你小米路由器才是最牛逼的。
<RainFlying> 阿斯螺丝以前有一块神卡的，好像。
<onlylove> iMadper: 问题是，为啥tp的都是ar的还不如dlink或者huawei的ralink的
<onlylove> RainFlying: 小米？
<RainFlying> onlylove: 网卡芯片只是其中的一部分吧。。
<iMadper> onlylove: 就跟 tp用的是intel的, 但是还是渣滓
<NWMonster> 好路由能强到哪里？
<onlylove> RainFlying: 那个东西怎么说，对小米印象就是饥饿营销
<eexpress> NWMonster: 屌死们能发现优点。lol
<maxiaojun> RainFlying: 你說的那兩個好像和一般路由器定位不同
<onlylove> RainFlying: 但是好的网络芯片总是不会太差
<maxiaojun> 還有NAS的功能
<NWMonster> eexpress: 我硬件太弱，分不清
<eexpress> 带nas的路由，感觉就山寨。
<iMadper> eexpress: +1
<maxiaojun> 專門搭個NAS才不山寨？
<onlylove> eexpress: 来，神，说下为啥tp用了好的芯片，还是不如其他厂商用的烂芯片
<RainFlying> eexpress: 鼎。这个世界是时间胶囊的！
<NWMonster> 吓尿了，我看成带NSA功能的了，以为是菱光镜工程下的产物。。。
<RainFlying> 我现在路由器上拖了一块 3.5 的硬盘。
<eexpress> 不熟悉啊。重来不拆路由。啥路由在我这，都好好的。 onlylove
<RainFlying> NWMonster: 你尿点太低了。 RSA 都被 NSA 搞定了好像。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 优盘安装ubuntu13.10时黑屏，只有鼠标能动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453938 我用UltarIOS写入ubuntu13.10的镜像到优盘，启动都很正常，然后到一个界面就停住了，背景是黑色，只能看见鼠标指针，并且可以移动它。 按ctrl+alt+F1~F6都可调出命令行，但是ctrl+alt+F7的图形
<^k^>  ─> 界面就是只能看到一个鼠标指针。 有木有人知道是怎么回事啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 nicekwell — 2013-12-25 14:04
<jiero> eexpress: 是个h美女培养游戏。
<eexpress> jiero: url?
<NWMonster> RainFlying: 是啊，RSA都没NSA收买了，感觉不到哪里还有隐私
<jiero> eexpress: nyfair 正在翻译成汉语。
<eexpress> ,,,
<jiero> eexpress:  http://www.lgdb.org/game/demon_master_chris
<^k^> ⇪ t: Demon Master Chris | Linux game database
<nyfair> jiero: 你坑我啊
<maxiaojun> RSA算法本身沒破吧，只是RSA公司產品很多...
<NWMonster> jiero: 对这类游戏无爱啊
<jiero> nyfair: 不是这个么？
<NWMonster> maxiaojun: 恩RSA算法是没问题
<jiero> nyfair: 我错了，原谅我吧。
<eexpress> jiero: 不是有英文的嘛。这类对白的，太弱智。
<NWMonster> 但是生成key的随机算法有问题
<NWMonster> 呵呵
<eexpress> NWMonster: 都是传说。
<jiero> nyfair: 还是没明白怎么坑你了呃。
<maxiaojun> 對，*nix內核屆最近不少討論
<eexpress> nyfair: 妹子，你咋喜欢这类游戏
<NWMonster> eexpress: 已经报道了，F-secure的高级研究员已经拒绝在RSA演讲来抗议了。
<eexpress> NWMonster: 等某些国家弃用，才能真验证。
<NWMonster> 对漫画风的h-game无爱。。。。
<jiero> eexpress: nyfair 可能是女同呃
<jiero> eexpress: 对男人没有爱情
<NWMonster> eexpress: 事实上本来就没有国家机构用，都是商业机构再用
<eexpress> 国家机构不用？你哪里知道的
<NWMonster> 因为问过咱们国家用的，也略微了解其他国家的手段，基本都是自己重写一遍
<eexpress> 你肯定给高层打电话了。lol
<nyfair> 其实我没弄懂,rsa算法本身不是公开的么，nsa怎么植入后门？
<NWMonster> eexpress: 不敢
<NWMonster> nyfair: rsa算法没问题，但生成Key的随机算法有问题
<NWMonster> 你想key是伪随机的，还能安全吗
<maxiaojun> http://arstechnica.com/security/2013/09/stop-using-nsa-influence-code-in-our-product-rsa-tells-customers/
<^k^> maxiaojun: ⇪ Stop using NSA-influenced code in our products, RSA tells customers | Ars Technica
<eexpress> 其实，随机，在普通机器，都是假的啊。
<nyfair> maxiaojun: 看着难受，来个有汉字的新闻
<NWMonster> 没错，很多人用的随机算法都是根据时间做seed的伪随机
<maxiaojun> nyfair: 滾
<NWMonster> 但是密码学上要求的更高
<nyfair> maxiaojun: 我英文不好啊，你就帮帮忙呗
 * jiero 睡觉了
<eexpress> 真随机，需要专用定制芯片的。
<NWMonster> 原来记得发生过利用伪随机来攻击网上赌博站的。
<maxiaojun> nyfair: 前面你看得懂洛杉磯時報
<eexpress> 做这些事情的人，自己会知道要验证的
<NWMonster> 可以通过伪随机来算牌
<nyfair> maxiaojun: 那是环球shit报翻译的
<NWMonster> eexpress: 是的，政府部门都会用自己重写，并且验证过的，而很多商业机构就没这个能力了
<onlylove> NWMonster: 中国政府有这能力？那那些破烂政府网站还外包出去做？
<nyfair> http://www.zhihu.com/question/22343037
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ NSA 在 RSA 加密算法中安置后门是怎么一回事，有何影响？ - 知乎
<NWMonster> onlylove: 不要小看中国政府啊
<wiiw> 再安全，也可以攻破，特别是使用社会工程学等专业技能
<eexpress> 政府网站，都是找居委会的人维护的。不一样。 onlylove
<maxiaojun> nyfair: RSA那事環球shit報會不翻譯？
<onlylove> NWMonster: 是TM不能小看，有大学撑腰呢，比方说方校长
<nyfair> maxiaojun: 专业美分报纸怎么会报道对粑粑国不利的新闻
<wiiw> 就比如一个服务器的证书文件，你确定不能被别人复制走？
<maxiaojun> nyfair: 呵呵
<eexpress> wiiw: 服务器的证书，那是服务器自己的命根子。你担心啥
<wiiw> eexpress: 只要服务器有一个漏洞，就可以被复制走。整个ssl通讯就可以被解密
<eexpress> wiiw: 这就是服务器维护人员的功能问题了。
<eexpress> 和你鸟关系。
<eexpress> 社会是各司其职的。别担心那么多。
<wiiw> 漏洞肯定不只一个，找出来 并利用只是时间问题。有时候，人也是一个漏洞。
<eexpress> 这倒是，人是最大的漏洞
<eexpress> 越高层的，越不懂细节，经常被美女引诱
 * eexpress 给 wiiw 传5个美女
<wiiw> eexpress: 10个我就把服务器证书复制给你
<eexpress> 价格高了点。
<eexpress> 6个吧
<wiiw> 好吧。。
<eexpress> 6*300就搞定了。好便宜哦。
<imtxc> 咦，一个我就给我的证书
<eexpress> 。。。更贱啊
<eexpress> 你的证书，谁要哦
<imtxc> ……
<wiiw> 美男证
<adam8157> eexpress: 来一打
<maxiaojun> http://openssl.6102.n7.nabble.com/Dual-EC-DRBG-td46628.html
<^k^> maxiaojun: ⇪ OpenSSL - User - Dual_EC_DRBG
<RainFlying> Oh year，元旦之后终于有 30 天年假了。
<bluezd> test
<^k^> bluezd:点点点. 14:32 新年快乐 : 36.394天
<adam8157> bluezd: 老湿
<bluezd> adam8157: 壕
<adam8157> bluezd: 乖
<eexpress> adam8157: 你这土豪。10w一个。
<eexpress> 60w刚好榨干你了。
<adam8157> eexpress: 那也就买几百个, 不够使
<adam8157> eexpress: 求赠60w
 * nyfair 也要
<adam8157> nyfair: 土壕妹子退散
<nyfair> adam8157: 求赠60w
<adam8157> nyfair: 问ee土壕
<nyfair> 再混个3小时就放假了
<imtxc> 谁有 60w 需要涨价么？ adam8157 eexpress ?
<imtxc> 需要转账么
<imtxc> 这都什么拼写错误
<adam8157> imtxc: 来转给我
<imtxc> lol
<wiiw> http://www.meiyear.com/wordpress/archives/446
<^k^> wiiw: ⇪ 一个2.37亿元的“避税”故事 – 陈立彤 | mei year-美叶 专注思想。
<gfrog> adam8157: 你要发钱？
<bluezd> gfrog: 基蛙
<adam8157> gfrog: 我要收钱...
<bluezd> adam8157: 求土壕发钱
<gfrog> adam8157: 等晚上就烧给你哈。
<gfrog> bluezd: momo
<adam8157> bluezd: 我得有钱啊
<imtxc> gfrog: 你们买的馅饼儿很抢手啊
<adam8157> 我现在所有地方的人民币加起来也只有三百多好像 穷哦
<gfrog> imtxc: 纳尼？
<bluezd> gfrog: 乃去旅游了 ?
<gfrog> bluezd: 嗯
<bluezd> gfrog: 羡慕 ~~~~~~~
<adam8157> bluezd: 看看人家
 * bluezd 其实我更向往心灵的旅行
<nyfair> bluezd: u c c u
<adam8157> bluezd: 意淫
<bluezd> nyfair: 啥 ?
<gfrog> bluezd: 早点离开那个破地儿比较好。
<gfrog> bluezd: 今年贵司年会奖品是啥？
<bluezd> gfrog: 一等奖 50 个 bug, 10 个 Errata
<gfrog> bluezd: lol
<bluezd> gfrog: 二等奖芳草地办公室一日忧
<bluezd> gfrog: 一等奖土壕金，二等奖微单，三等奖 kindle
<nyfair> bluezd: you see see you
<adam8157> bluezd: let me say what good
<adam8157> lol
<adam8157> eexpress: 上午让你买的 那时候到现在接近两个点了
<eexpress> find . \( -iname "*.c" -o -iname "*.h" \) -printf "%Tc %p\n"| sort -n
<eexpress> 被printf害了
<eexpress> adam8157: 危险投资。看不懂
<eexpress> 我要投资养人
<iMadper> bluezd: http://book.douban.com/subject/1958923/   心灵的旅行   cc  adam8157
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 簡易靈魂出體法 (豆瓣)
<bluezd> iMadper: ... 这是阎王殿的旅行
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • 有没有用crux http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453940 三年前开始用archlinux，当时感觉很好很好，rc.conf，rc.d很简洁，很喜欢。 但是archlinux变的越来越不简洁。 依赖越来越多，越来越不简洁。 通过archlinux了解到了crux 装了下很好用，回到了以前archlinux的简洁，但是 Code: Files r
<adam8157> eexpress: 一两个月也就这么几天时候入场 不是一直这么大波动
<iMadper> bluezd: 多麼神奇啊，你可以活著而有意識的離開自己的身體！靈魂出體的經驗，就是讓我們能夠在活著的時候，便有機會體驗自己離開了那具皮囊後，依然活躍，意識清醒，依然知道自己的存在，進而減輕我們對死亡的恐懼感。讓我們了解到，這個有形的世界，不過是我們存在路途中的一站罷了。   从介绍来看, 你不用死.
<bluezd> iMadper: 我还是觉得隐身术靠谱些
<eexpress> adam8157: 除开房产，还有靠谱的没。
<iMadper> bluezd: 作者以個人實例，加上有科學根據的講解，幫助你克服恐懼和疑慮，讓你以新的觀點來看待這人類原本具有卻被忽視的奇妙潛能，並進而實際親自體驗這門藝術的真正樂趣和價值。
<iMadper> bluezd: 这是科学.
<eexpress> bluezd: 可以去澡堂？
<iMadper> bluezd: 運用書中的練習和技巧，你可以輕易地就獲得出體經驗。你將驚訝的發現，靈魂出體就如同郊遊一樣，處處都是機會教育。
<bluezd> eexpress: ...
<eexpress> iMadper: bluezd说隐身，只是想去澡堂洗澡的时候，逃票而已。
<iMadper> bluezd: 如果你一定要学隐身术...
<iMadper> bluezd: 那你应该看这本书: http://book.douban.com/subject/1876527/
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 女巫入門 (豆瓣)
<iMadper> eexpress: lol~
<adam8157> eexpress: 这个阶段股票可以, 另外建议你买些美元保底
<onlylove> http://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?depth=1&hl=zh-CN&prev=/search%3Fq%3DRT63365E%26start%3D40%26sa%3DN%26espv%3D210%26es_sm%3D93%26biw%3D1440%26bih%3D771&rurl=translate.google.com.sg&sl=ru&u=http://www.mediatek.com/_en/01_products/04_pro.php%3Fsn%3D1069&usg=ALkJrhh0bOL0Hiuteih9q62IC6KAzFv85w
<eexpress> adam8157: 担心国债抛售的时候，$$变砖
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Google 翻译
<imtxc> ……
<imtxc> adam8157: 当当分享只股票呗～
<iMadper> wiiw: 我觉得可以给kk加个自动kick说色情话题的人, 算法应该在这本书中被描述的很透彻: http://book.douban.com/subject/1963786/
<adam8157> eexpress: $$变砖的话估计各国经济都就崩溃了, 留啥都没用
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 怎样鉴别黄色歌曲 (豆瓣)
<nyfair> 11区的书为什么是女巫不是巫女
<adam8157> imtxc: 不给别人推荐, 有风险的事 谁都没把握
<eexpress> adam8157: 房产可以嘛
<imtxc> adam8157: lol, 我就是看看线路，又不买
<wiiw> iMadper: 这是一本书吗。。。那就比较复杂了
<iMadper> wiiw: 是书.
<adam8157> eexpress: 房产还在 但是不值钱了就
<wiiw> iMadper: 估计没有个8核，就只能用C语言了
<bluezd> wiiw: 你看 iMadper 都啥样了现在，就是看这书看得
<iMadper> bluezd: ...
<iMadper> bluezd: lol~
<wiiw> 哈哈
<eexpress> 不会吧。人这么多。等帝都变荒漠，迁都长沙，就值钱了。 adam8157
<onlylove> nyfair: 11区?看字是繁体中文唉
<iMadper> bluezd: http://book.douban.com/subject/2007012/   这本书可以满足你
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 特异功能三百例 (豆瓣)
<wiiw> eexpress: 搬迁==花钱
<imtxc> iMadper: 好多好书啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 是呀
 * adam8157 建议迁到西安
<eexpress> 为啥不迁都山东的那岛？
<onlylove> adam8157: 在我去西安之前先别迁……
<imtxc> 迁西安吧……
<bluezd> iMadper: 有入侵别人的大脑的书籍吗 ?
<eexpress> 西安不地震？
<iMadper> bluezd: 没找到.
<iMadper> bluezd: 你都练到这么高境界了?
<eexpress> iMadper: bluezd 你们2个会变神经的不。
<Niac> bluezd：有，毛邓三
<gfrog> eexpress: 投资养人？ 神要金屋藏娇？
 * bluezd 有的话我就入侵某人,然后给我涨工资
<iMadper> eexpress: ... 我有可能会.
<eexpress> gfrog: 养人，，各种人/才都养啊。你是人才，养你投资。
<Niac> 金屋藏娇不是会贬值吗
<Niac> 现在养食客会不会被抓啊
<eexpress> 现代社会，啥食客。。
<eexpress> 入股 gfrog 而已。
<Niac> 谋士那些
 * bluezd 求财路啊
<gfrog> eexpress: 先拿300万来移移民啦
<adam8157> bluezd: 回大连当牛郎
<eexpress> 移，，，不就跑路了。这投资不好
<adam8157> eexpress: 来350w移移民
<Niac> 有钱不是在国内更舒服吗，为什么要移民
<eexpress> 国内啥舒服的。税收这么高
<onlylove> freeflying: http://www.mediatek.com/_cn/01_products/04_pro.php?sn=1069
<eexpress> 去某岛国
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ MediaTek - RT63365 : 联发科技 - 全球IC设计领导厂商
<onlylove> freeflying: 这个片子的路由，要搞openwrt的话，应该是哪个
<eexpress> 联发科的，也openwrt？
<bluezd> eexpress: 神啊,救救屌丝的我吧
<freeflying> onlylove, 这个没有吧
<onlylove> eexpress: 看不起MTK？
<eexpress> bluezd: 你不移民？
<eexpress> MTK的，一直都是自己的死系统啊。 onlylove 不是看不起
<bluezd> eexpress: 想啊,国外找不到工作啊,英语还渣
<gfrog> Niac: 350万在国内算有钱？ 顶多算是在帝都买了房剩下的慢慢还的档次吧……
<eexpress> 这好。不出去。投资你了。明天飞过去，和你签合同。
<adam8157> imtxc: http://money.163.com/13/1225/08/9GU5GRQN00253B0H.html#from=stock_index
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ 银行理财产品获准设证券账户 规模达10万亿_网易财经
<bluezd> gfrog: 350W 在北京买房还能剩下 ?
<adam8157> hunt_O: ^^
<eexpress> gfrog: 对哦。
<adam8157> bluezd: 首付一百来万就够了
<Niac> gfrog: 350万，能要多少嫩模啊
<onlylove> freeflying: ralink的芯片，我看openwrt上有唉
<gfrog> bluezd: 在帝都买了房剩下的慢慢还……
<eexpress> Niac: 多少？一个吧
<freeflying> onlylove, mediatek+ralink
<freeflying> lol
<hunt_O> adam8157: 能，還剩幾百萬貸款
<Niac> eexpress: 不是k级别的吗
<adam8157> hunt_O: 我说这个 http://money.163.com/13/1225/08/9GU5GRQN00253B0H.html#from=stock_index
<onlylove> freeflying: http://www.ralinktech.com/en/
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ MediaTek - Website Announcement
<onlylove> freeflying: 我倒是想找ralink的，可惜俩是一家
<eexpress> Niac: 额。这分级别？排到k了？
<hunt_O> adam8157: ...
<adam8157> hunt_O: http://money.163.com/13/1225/07/9GU4U80300254IU4.html  哈哈哈哈哈哈
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ 李大霄封博护盘两市急拉 A股春节攻势持续十年_网易财经
 * gfrog 妈蛋，每次下午去倒咖啡都没牛奶……
<onlylove> 算了，不折腾了，买tp的去，
<eexpress> 看成李大师了。。。李大霄
<bluezd> gfrog: 挤一挤总会有的 ~
<freeflying> adam8157, 蛋蛋又赚了啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 没啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 没钱买 赚啥哦 让 eexpress 买他不敢
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 今天要上班吗？
<gfrog> bluezd: ……
<gfrog> adam8157: 买毛线？
<gfrog> adam8157: 小招一个劲儿的给我推荐5.7%年化的理财，这是神马节奏……
<eexpress> 李大霄（微博）于14：25分决定不再发微博点评大市，随后上证指数尾盘急拉10个点，勉强收红。 adam8157 这样的股市，谁敢。
<adam8157> gfrog: 我收到的都是6.7%的...
<gfrog> adam8157: 你是土壕
 * bluezd 膜拜土壕们
<gfrog> adam8157: 啊，确实是6.7，记错了
<imtxc> 都被邀请理财了啊
<onlylove> gfrog: 你们太弱了，imtxc早就买了 cc iMadper
<imtxc> onlylove: 我没有啊
<iMadper> onlylove: 啥? 你在说什么?
<onlylove> iMadper: cc错了……
<iMadper> onlylove: 怎么扯到我了....
<onlylove> iMadper: 要cc给adam的
<imtxc> onlylove: 我买的是 8% 的嘛
<eexpress> 啥。年报8%。啥东西
<onlylove> gfrog: adam8157 看人imtxc都买8%的
<eexpress> 赶紧推荐
<eexpress> 银行那些理财的柜台都是出租的。你们都放心不？
<eexpress> 和银行鸟关系都没的
 * adam8157 看不上理财产品 afk
<eexpress> 那你说啥6.7
<hulu> 谁用过 vlc 的流媒体功能
<eexpress> 流媒体，直接mediatomb
<imtxc> eexpress: 百发嘛
<eexpress> 百发是？
<imtxc> 8.baidu.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: 百度理财 (@ baidu.com)
<eexpress> 团购？？
<imtxc> 反正我钱少，不至于被他们拿了跑
<imtxc> 恩，组团存款
<imtxc> 基数太小， 100% 的收益也没啥用啊
<hulu> 我想用用 vlc，是跨平台的
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu13.10连不上部分没有密码的wifi http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453941 最近发现我的ubuntu13.10连不上一些没有密码的wifi，有时cmcc都连不上，不知为何 统计信息: 发表于 由 8cbx — 2013-12-25 15:33
<imtxc> vlc 的logo 比较跨平台
<eexpress> 不会是传销吧。
<imtxc> eexpress: 不至于吧
<imtxc> eexpress: 按度娘自己的说法，这些钱全用来协议存款了
<eexpress> 搞不好，到后期，要补洞，就发展成传销了。。
<eexpress> 存款不可能生钱啊。那钱都被银行收了
<wiiw> 穷人赚钱有啥好办法？特别是女的
<eexpress> wiiw: 一边去
<wiiw> 社会啊。。
<eexpress> 女穷人，还问方法？
<hulu> vlc 如何重复播放一个文件
<wiiw> eexpress: 感觉社会上很多穷人
<imtxc> eexpress: 他们凑好多钱去银行存的话，银行应该会给不少的利息的
<eexpress> 银行就盘算减低利率的啊
<wiiw> imtxc: 余额宝的利息都是定期的1.8 倍呢 5.5%
<eexpress> 你和银行比算计？
<imtxc> eexpress: 那天我在知呼上看有人哪几千万去银行都弄到了8% 的利息
<eexpress> 工业贷款，都没这么高啊
<wiiw> imtxc: 等他拿出来的时候，就各种麻烦了。。
<bluezd> imtxc: 8% 好高啊
<imtxc> eexpress: 凑的钱多了，应该就有谈价格的资本了吧
<imtxc> bluezd: 我就买了1k的，看看到时候能不能取出来……
<eexpress> 没资本。这点钱。。
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • 系统第一次装wine，直接就打不开啊……………… http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453942 ubuntu 13.04 ，直接从软件源装，不行。添加了ppa装，也不行。直接开程序没反应，从终端开大概就是这样： Code: $ winecfg err:winediag:xrandr12_init_modes Broken NVIDIA RandR detected, falling back to RandR
<^k^>  ─> 1.0. Please consider using the Nouveau driver instead. err:winediag:xrandr12_init_modes Broken NVIDIA RandR detected, falling back to RandR 1.0. Please consider using the Nouveau …
<wiiw> 只进不出
<eexpress> 没见百发自己都不敢一次放开啊。 imtxc
<imtxc> lol，就算有 8%,也才能赚 6 块
<imtxc> 这种理财真没意思
<imtxc> 少吃一顿火锅相当于好几年的收益了
<wiiw> 钱存在银行都是会贬值的，要投资，基金股票都行。建议余额宝（基金）
<wiiw> 消费是最好的投资
<nyfair> imtxc: 存希腊银行吧，年利率60%+，当然有通膨神马的就看你愿不愿意赌了
<eexpress> 虽然理财产品都吸引人，可没产生价值的东西，真不靠谱。
<imtxc> 万恶的招商证券
<eexpress> nyfair: 这数字，你也敢。没脑子了。。
<nyfair> eexpress: 我不敢啊
<nyfair> eexpress: 所以我只敢买房子
<imtxc> nyfair: 土豪
<eexpress> 我记得有些国家的的士计价器，设计好费钱的，因为后面需要一堆零做显示。
 * gfrog 余额宝收益，每天2毛……
<imtxc> gfrog: 玩股票吧
<eexpress> 看着几十，上百万的跳钱，这的士坐得不安心啊。
<gfrog> imtxc: 没空，懒得折腾。
<imtxc> gfrog: 我看了半个月，貌似不错的样子
<gfrog> imtxc: 前前公司的股票拿了5年，好不容易double了……
<imtxc> ………………
<eexpress> 额。 nyfair 你是那上海地主？
<imtxc> gfrog: 启明儿这半个月涨了好多呢
<gfrog> imtxc: 买股票看跌不看涨好嘛……
<eexpress> gfrog: double。请客啊
<imtxc> gfrog: 我开户的时候是半个月前记得是27, 今天33.* 了
<onlylove> 刚掉线了，弄得验证码好长
<gfrog> eexpress: 还没算跑没跑赢定期呢
<imtxc> gfrog: 继续拿着，等下次 double  lol
<eexpress> 吃基蛙一顿饭，好过自己去投资。 cc adam8157 iMadper
<imtxc> 对啊
<wiiw> nyfair: 房子也是商品，也会跌价的，只是人口和土地比例问题
<imtxc> 蹭一顿饭就是我余额宝半年的收益
<wiiw> imtxc: 如果余额宝放 60W ，每天就有 80 元了
<imtxc> wiiw: 60w
<imtxc> 有60我［
<imtxc> 应该会有更好的玩法吧
<wiiw> imtxc: 股票和楼市风险大
 * microcai 建议投资给我啊！！！！！！！！
 * microcai 我正在为项目融资啊！
<adam8157> gfrog: 走 下去请你喝costa, 只有全币卡 试试去
<gfrog> ad
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧，刚喝完美式好嘛……
<gfrog> adam8157: 你不早说
<imtxc> adam8157: 全币卡手续费高啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 再来一杯
<wiiw> adam8157: 吃东西不用钱，这是共产主义
<adam8157> imtxc: 不知道的别乱说 渣渣
<imtxc> adam8157: 啊？
<adam8157> imtxc: 哪来的鸟手续费
<imtxc> visa 好像要 2.× 呢，商家肯定不愿意刷 adam8157
<imtxc> 银联才 1
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • 【求助】wine下装了Foxit Reader后如何关联PDF文件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453943 我在wine下装了Foxit Reader后如何关联PDF文件？ 我的安装路径是/home/zhoucl/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Foxit Reader 不要问我为什么要wine这个而不用其他软件，因为我看文献需要做注释，linux下没有什
<^k^>  ─> 么我用起来比较舒服的软件 ps：如果有不用设置脚本.sh的方法更好 十分感谢了，3Q 统计信息: 发表于 由 bluespace — 2013-12-25 15:50
<adam8157> imtxc: 渣渣 有visa的地方会小气到挑你的卡么?
<gfrog> adam8157: 走吧…… 我带着卡，以防你杯具……
<adam8157> imtxc: 商家的 又不是你的
<imtxc> adam8157: ...
<nyfair> 渣雷现在不提供免费的8g离线空间了，肿么办
<adam8157> gfrog: 别啊, 你带着就又是你请了, 不好意思啊
<maxiaojun>  nyfair: è²·
<nyfair> maxiaojun: 没钱
<onlylove> nyfair: 包租婆没钱？
<nyfair> onlylove: 穷啊
<nyfair> onlylove: 有免费的我干嘛要花钱
<onlylove> nyfair: 在上海有一堆房的人和我这个在山东没房的人哭穷？
<nyfair> 您好，迅雷云+只有免费空间，而空间的存放也是永久，但是没办法高速取回，只能普通取回，
<nyfair> 对于会员用户是不影响的，非常感谢您的支持。
<nyfair> onlylove: 问题是以前免费用户有8g的离线空间可以下载加速啊
<maxiaojun> http://act.vip.xunlei.com/vip/2013/alipass/?referfrom=gwlogin
<^k^> maxiaojun: ⇪ 支付1分钱，抢购1个月迅雷白金会员
<onlylove> nyfair: 你要是下毛片的话还秒下呢
<microcai> nyfair　是迅雷　PR ?
<nyfair> onlylove: 屁用没有，有需要我直接从dmm上买片源
<nyfair> onlylove: 你这个用自由软件的家伙居然想忽悠我下盗版视频
<onlylove> nyfair: 我没有用自由软件啊，我在用winxp啊
<wiiw> 中国要求确保“舌尖上的安全” 坚守18亿亩耕地红线, 看来投资农业自动化不错
<freeflying>  有个notebook, 谁要送谁
<NWMonster> 邮费？
<onlylove> freeflying: hardinfo dmidecode lspci lsusb
<onlylove> freeflying: 还有 cat /proc/cpuinfo cat /proc/mem
<eexpress> freeflying: 真移民了。清仓？
<freeflying> onlylove, atom的
<freeflying> 谁出邮费送谁
<onlylove> freeflying: 那没兴趣了
<iMadper> eexpress: +1
<nyfair> freeflying: 多大的硬盘，我只要那个
<NWMonster> 你地理位置，我算算邮费多少
<dreameyesonme> ==
<dreameyesonme> 回来了
<nyfair> 昨晚睡得好咩
<freeflying> nyfair, 120G
 * adam8157 S码的timbuk2放thinkpad t440s正好, 下回可以放心买14"了 bl
 * adam8157 S码的timbuk2放thinkpad t440s正好, 下回可以放心买14"了 bluezd imtxc iMadper 
<imtxc> adam8157: 啊，你的现在是M 还是 s？
<dreameyesonme> 吃饭吃到现在
<freeflying> 其实我家里有三个notebook, 都打算不要了
<NWMonster> dreameyesonme: 晚饭还是午饭？
<imtxc> freeflying: ...
<imtxc> 都 t440s 了
<dreameyesonme> 午饭啊 今天生日请室友吃饭
<dreameyesonme> 先是等各位梳妆打扮
<bluezd> adam8157: 上次忙,给忘了,下次买
<onlylove> freeflying: 我想知道你现在用啥……老实讲，你家里就像仓库的感觉
<onlylove> freeflying: 电脑一堆，路由一堆
<freeflying> onlylove, 我用 ultrabook
<iMadper> adam8157: ... 还买tp????
<NWMonster> freeflying: 请报你地理位置
<iMadper> adam8157: 我要是自己买, 绝对nec/sony/东芝
<adam8157> iMadper: 看下一代的F1-12键是啥样得了
<eexpress> onlylove: 额。我的路由估计不行了。邮寄一个多的来？
<iMadper> adam8157: qzhao的t430, 光风扇就换了两次了
<iMadper> adam8157: 模具太渣.
<adam8157> iMadper: 我的啥事儿没有
<adam8157> iMadper: 我还三年全球保
<onlylove> eexpress: 你不是说你路由挺好的吗，还有，我不卖路由
<onlylove> eexpress: 我没多的
<eexpress> 送啊
<iMadper> adam8157: 运气呀这是. 神舟也是运气好的人, 比苹果质量还好, 运气不好的... 就只能呵呵了
<eexpress> 是蛮好，就是灰积多了。懒得擦。
<adam8157> iMadper: 苹果质量真的差啊, 保修好而已
 * imtxc 全币种 EMV 卡一直不敢拿出来刷啊，过不去就屌丝了……
<iMadper> adam8157: 我拆过mbp, 做工挺好的. tp跟mbp倒是没法比做工
<adam8157> imtxc: 有磁条的嘛
<onlylove> eexpress: 你其实是想对freeflying 说吧……
<adam8157> iMadper: 坏的比例高
<eexpress> iMadper: 我咋觉得那dell的做工更好。
<eexpress> onlylove: 不是啊。是你路由多
<imtxc> adam8157: 貌似我去的地方都不能  go with visa.
<onlylove> eexpress: 戴尔的外面光鲜
<onlylove> eexpress: 我没有路由
<adam8157> imtxc: 渣渣
<onlylove> eexpress: 最近正打算买个
<adam8157> imtxc: 家乐福都没去过咩
<imtxc> 卡下来首刷还能成功能。。。
<eexpress> 是外面。里面没拆过。 onlylove
<iMadper> eexpress: 跟tp比吗? 那我信.
<iMadper> adam8157: 哦.
<imtxc> adam8157: 超市可以？ 那我试试去
<eexpress> 和水果比啊
<iMadper> eexpress: 那就不知道了.
<adam8157> imtxc: 家乐福 星巴克 costa
<eexpress> 我上次发的url那机器。你去看看
<iMadper> eexpress: 懒得翻记录了...
<eexpress> 你啥机器现在。 iMadper
<imtxc> ad
 * adam8157 在台湾visa用得很爽
<iMadper> eexpress: x230
 * iMadper 只有一张ae
<eexpress> . tp
 * nyfair 安拉胡阿克巴
<imtxc> adam8157: 还款也麻烦，只能绑定自己家的卡还款吧
<imtxc> 支付宝加不进去
<eexpress> 今天短信说还款那卡金额不足了。。
<imtxc> iMadper: tp 至少散热还凑货
<iMadper> imt
<iMadper> imtxc: 我看看我的
<imtxc> iMadper: 你得对比啊
<onlylove> imtxc: iMadper 的x230不是次品就是假货
<iMadper> onlylove: 我的怎么了?
<imtxc> onlylove: 啊，反正是一代比一代差就是了，不过我还没见过240 440 之类的
<iMadper> onlylove: 我的接口处不严. 貌似所有tp都这样, 你问问 imtxc 的
<imtxc> iMadper: 我的A壳都翘起来了
<iMadper> onlylove: 我的可是有3年联想上门服务的. 你说是假货?
<maxiaojun> 那notebook還有嗎？
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩, 你更悲剧.
<onlylove> imtxc: a壳翘起来？
<dreameyesonme> 我上次摔了一下
<imtxc> onlylove: 恩，
<dreameyesonme> 直接裂了
<iMadper> onlylove: 假货联想管保修?
<maxiaojun> freeflying: ping
<imtxc> iMadper: A 壳在边缘的地方有一条线看到吧，就哪里翘了
<freeflying> maxiaojun, whats up
<iMadper> imtxc: 看到了, 我的还没翘起来
<imtxc> lol
<iMadper> imtxc: 看来我运气不错.
<maxiaojun> 你那notebook還有嗎？
<imtxc> 小毛病都懒得管了
<freeflying> maxiaojun, 有啊
<imtxc> 空格键按下去的时候，会粘一下，特别不爽
<imtxc> iMadper: 在空格键的左边这头按按试试
<imtxc> 是不是跟在右边按下去一样
<eexpress> imtxc: 进液体了嘛
<imtxc> eexpress: 没有啊
<onlylove> freeflying: eexpress 找你要路由
<eexpress> 粘粘的
<imtxc> eexpress: 不要瞎想象
<onlylove> imtxc: 可乐，咖啡……
<onlylove> imtxc: 反正是进去东西了
<eexpress> 不要路由。只是对你说。 onlylove
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • [折腾]RTL8188（8192）系列无线网卡建立无线AP http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453945 最近买了磊科NW334USB无线网卡，想挂在办公室台式机上建立无线热点，结果一下折腾了4个小时，但是还是成功了，分享一下经验。 首先查出NW334的芯片是RTL8188EU，现在内核已经支持，直接即插
<^k^>  ─> 即用，但是无线热点就复杂一些。 做无线AP有两种简单方法： 1. 使用Networkmanager建立无线网络，然后选"连接到隐藏的无线网络”选你刚 …
<onlylove> eexpress: 你找我要路由，我没有，找个有的人给你
<freeflying> eexpress,  掏路费
<eexpress> freeflying: 额。我只是看到 onlylove吹他路由多。lol
<onlylove> eexpress: freeflying 我没说我路由多，ee你诬陷
<eexpress> ,,
<imtxc> freeflying: 咦，貌似我要收你路由器来着
<eexpress> 谁翻log证明下啊
<freeflying> imtxc, 你没拿啊,还在蛋蛋处
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩, tp的做工, 我就不知到为啥还有人迷信tp
<imtxc> 没基会去啊
<eexpress> 基会。。。
<eexpress> 看点来了
<onlylove> iMadper: 看成tplink的做工了
<imtxc> 啊
<void1> iMadper, 不买tp，除了苹果还有什么可以买啊？
<iMadper> onlylove: 我不黑tplink
<eexpress> imtxc: 招了吧
<onlylove> eexpress: 应该是没  基  会去啊 这么断
<iMadper> void1: 清华同方/海尔什么的, 勉强比tp强点儿
<imtxc> 麻烦了，着 dell 发热好大
<eexpress> 。。。。
<void1> ...
<imtxc> 啥都没做，触摸板就好热
<iMadper> void1: 如果我买: nec/东芝/sony
<onlylove> iMadper: 你确定？同方和海尔？
<eexpress> imtxc: 是哦。dell的发热厉害
<iMadper> onlylove: 我确定我的tp不是假货, 而且做工比不了我同宿舍的大哥的清华同方.
<imtxc> eexpress: 你的是 xps 啊
<imtxc> eexpress: 高端型号也发热大？
<eexpress> 有点高。
<eexpress> 老5x-6x
<onlylove> iMadper: 拆过同方，卖过海尔，感觉不如TP啊，这怎么搞的
<eexpress> onlylove: 以前电脑城混的？
<iMadper> onlylove: 恩. 啥时候的事情了?
<onlylove> eexpress: 是
<onlylove> iMadper: 05年卖海尔，10年拆同方
<iMadper> onlylove: tp 05年的时候, 应该好过海尔
<onlylove> iMadper: 同方的壳很容易油啊
<iMadper> onlylove: 我的tp也都是油了呀
<iMadper> imtxc: 你的tp打油没?
<iMadper> onlylove: abs而已, 你还希望不打油?
<imtxc> iMadper: 目前还没有，因为用的频率不高
<eexpress> 额。还需要打油的？
<onlylove> 表示自家asus还好
<imtxc> iMadper: 你不是外接键盘用么
<onlylove> eexpress: 不是那个意思
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩. 也经常用笔记本键盘
<eexpress> asus是好，就是设计缺陷，免费换过3次外壳。 onlylove lol
<onlylove> eexpress: 是abs摩擦时间长了，就油了，那个感觉……
<iMadper> eexpress: http://img.article.pchome.net/00/57/23/49/f1.jpg   打油
<onlylove> eexpress: 反正看上去难受
<eexpress> 可 iMadper 说打油啊
<adam8157> pbt确实好一点
<iMadper> adam8157: pom好过pbt.
<iMadper> adam8157: 不过pom不能做成白色 + 激光蚀刻 就是了
<adam8157> iMadper: 论败家 还是你有一套
<iMadper> adam8157: 确实.
<bluezd> adam8157: +1
 * bluezd 拜 iMadper 
<iMadper> adam8157: 我给 bluezd 推荐了一块儿手表. 百达翡丽 5002p
<adam8157> iMadper: 多少钱
<iMadper> adam8157: 1700
<adam8157> iMadper: 一件儿半羽绒服的价格
<iMadper> adam8157: 单位是百万rmb
<adam8157> ........
<imtxc> adam8157: +1
<iMadper> adam8157: 送我一块儿吧, 赝品也行
<imtxc> i
<imtxc> iMadper: taobao上买个仿的啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 求送
<imtxc> iMadper: 反正你戴上真的跟假的别人的理解不会有区别的
<iMadper> imtxc: 那你送呀!
<imtxc> 啥来着
<onlylove> imtxc: 去秀水街看看？
<imtxc> onlylove: 那是啥地方
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 绿色版KICAD无法在32位和64位系统运行。原来可以。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453946 绿色版KICAD无法在32位和64位系统运行。原来可以。 因为更换显卡64位电脑重WIN装系统WUBI了UBUNTU12.04。 32位都硬盘分区改变，重装了系统WUBI了UBUNTU12.04。 发现无法运行KICAD20130707.有谁帮
<^k^>  ─> 我看看。 统计信息: 发表于 由 gprs08 — 2013-12-25 16:42
<imtxc> iMadper: 没搜到仿的，这货难道因为外观太低调？
<imtxc> iMadper: 订婚的时候再送你
 * bluezd 截图
<nyfair> 话说最近有风闻说三胖不想杀姑父，是崔龙海逼的，姓崔的才是真鳌拜，你们肿么看
<adam8157> nyfair: 希望他们都完蛋
<imtxc> nyfair: 意思是崔胖子也要危险？
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩. 可能把.
<nyfair> imtxc: 意思是崔胖子才是朝鲜的头把交椅
<eexpress> 你们等着被跨国追捕吧。死家伙们。敢讨论这话题。lol
<onlylove> imtxc: 秀水街，在国贸附近，是卖假表的地方
<eexpress> 都是机枪突突的。
<imtxc> 看吧
<onlylove> ee先跑了
<imtxc> 你们俩讨论这个问题
<imtxc> 都被断网了吧
<adam8157> debian 用systemd还是upstart有结果了没
<imganquan> adam8157: 台湾回来了？
<adam8157> imganquan: 回来好久咯 就去了一个周
<imganquan> adam8157: 你还在用debian么？
<adam8157> imganquan: 必须的啊
<imganquan> adam8157: 哦：）
<iMadper> 台湾回来了? 我第一反应是台湾回归中国大陆...
<October21> 好同志
<imganquan> adam8157: 你去台大没有？我好遗憾我在台北的时候没去看看
<adam8157> imganquan: 没有, 倒是去过师大 lol
<adam8157> 国立师范大学
<imganquan> adam8157: 是不是故意去泡台妹啊？台妹真心温柔啊
<iMadper> 师大夜市? 赞!
<adam8157> imganquan: 是啊!
<adam8157> iMadper: 是啊!
<iMadper> adam8157: 土豪! 膜拜!
 * iMadper 顶礼膜拜 李老板
<imtxc> adam8157: 台艺大 跟 北艺大去没
<adam8157> imtxc: 乜
<iMadper> adam8157: 国立中山大学呢?
<adam8157> iMadper: 乜
<iMadper> adam8157: 那是我们学校的分校~ lol~
<Niac> 去看光头了没
<imganquan> iMadper: 你还在广州念书呀？
<iMadper> imganquan: 不了, 已经在北京当快递员了
<adam8157> 中正纪念堂那是相当霸气啊
<October21> 比水晶棺如何？
<Niac> 有机会我也想去看下
<imtxc> iMadper: 赤裸裸的炫富啊，快递员
<imganquan> adam8157: 我觉得人家的自由广场比较好。国家美术馆和国家剧院都是原汁原味的中式建筑
<Niac> 签证好弄吗
<iMadper> imtxc: ..
<iMadper> Niac: 好弄.
<imganquan> adam8157: 比帝都强好不好，帝都一根柱子，一个蛋，我已经无语了。。。。
<imtxc> 去台湾不得去游行一下嘛
 * bluezd 顶礼膜拜 李先生
<imtxc> 喊几句“马英九无能”之类的，然后平安回来
<adam8157> imganquan: 是 我在自由广场的时候正好赶上降旗放国歌
<October21> 国歌唱的啥？
<adam8157> imganquan: 国父纪念堂周围十几拨练舞的妹子, 真心赞
<adam8157> October21: 青天白日满地红
<imganquan> adam8157: 你这家伙，果然是去看台妹去了。
<adam8157> 曲 不是歌
<October21> adam8157: 好
<adam8157> imganquan: 本来就是啊!
<onlylove> adam8157: 老实讲，孙中山其实不是啥好东西的
<microcai> 为了取暖，决定冬天开编译！
<imganquan> adam8157: 有没有想过找个台妹做老婆啊
<adam8157> onlylove: 是个萝莉控
<onlylove> adam8157: 这算啥
<imganquan> adam8157: LOL~~萝莉。。。
<adam8157> imganquan: 倒是想
<imganquan> 这里哪位兄台在杭州的？
<adam8157> imganquan: 逸仙的老婆比他小很多 第一次见面还是婴孩时期
<Niac> onlylove: 话说大炮就喜欢干革命和玩女人两件事
<imganquan> adam8157: 知道的。。
<onlylove> adam8157: 据说，孙中山被袁篡权后，找日本人帮忙，开出的条件，就是以后二十一条的原型
<adam8157> onlylove: 都那个熊样
<adam8157> onlylove: http://t.cn/8kQmoh1
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ 今天是你的生日我主耶稣_在线视频观看_土豆网视频 6
<imganquan> adam8157: 信基督了？
<adam8157> imganquan: 看视频
<imganquan> adam8157: 哦~
<adam8157> imganquan: 我智商不符合基督徒的标准
<maxiaojun> 孫中山確實不是好東西阿
<maxiaojun> 不過兩岸洗腦好像都說這傢伙好？
<October21> unzip 从那个版本开始支持 指定的编码？
<Niac> 袁世凯话说很不错
<imganquan> adam8157: 我擦。。。你口味不轻啊
<adam8157> imganquan: lol
<imganquan> adam8157: 自残双目！
<adam8157> maxiaojun: 逸仙和路德金路子差不多, 事业伟大, 人格缺陷, 瑕不掩瑜
<Niac> 听说那些做大事的人都很风流啊
 * imtxc 上班再也不看视屏了！！！
<maxiaojun> 他有毛事業？
<Niac> 延安当年还是很激情奔放的
<adam8157> maxiaojun: 推翻清廷 建立民主政府
<adam8157> maxiaojun: 虽然最好还是失败了
<adam8157> 转 金庸小说里总有一个风度翩翩、气质俊朗、武功超群的表哥，但金庸最后总要把这位表哥描写得卑鄙、负心薄幸、竹篮打水一场空。比如天龙八部里的慕容复、连城诀里的汪啸风、倚天屠龙记里的卫璧。一直不知道金庸为啥对表哥有这么大的阴影，今天才听人说，金庸的表哥，是徐志摩…我一下明白了…
<maxiaojun> 不覺得功勞全在他
<imganquan> imtxc: 兄台是不是也被adam坑了
<imtxc> imganquan: 反正以后上班不看视频了
<imganquan> imtxc: 这回答真有水平，很委婉啊
<imtxc> imganquan: 让 roylez 出来多给你发几张图你就懂了
<iMadper> maxiaojun: 相比于蜡像. 孙中山好多了吧?
<adam8157> iMadper: 腊肉?
<iMadper> Pudge: 你老板在你身后.
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩, 以前是腊肉, 现在是蜡像了
<iMadper> adam8157: nnn的,
<onlylove> adam8157: 说金庸小说的梗，我突然想知道，好莱坞和戴尔有什么仇，或者和微软有什么仇
<adam8157> iMadper: ?
<Niac> 入土为安，他这是永世不得安宁
<maxiaojun> 蜡像也算是人類歷史最成功的獨裁者之一，孫這小混混
<October21> iMadper: unzip那个版本带编码参数？
<iMadper> adam8157: nnnd, 现在不用usb_register函数了?
<iMadper> October21: 这得问unzip的开发.
<maxiaojun> 看 ubuntu的changelog
<nyfair> single boy, single boy,
<iMadper> October21: 你觉得我有可能跟踪每个版本的changelog?
<nyfair> single all the way.
<maxiaojun> 上游基本死了
<adam8157> iMadper: imtxc imganquan http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw600/4de0ce7atw1ebv3qxrqk0j20sg14f46v.jpg
<onlylove> adam8157: 好莱坞大片里面，好人用苹果，坏蛋用windows，叛徒用dell+windows，绝顶高手用linux
<iMadper> adam8157: lol~
<iMadper> adam8157: 这名字...
<cherrot> iMadper: 腊肉变蜡像了？ 腊肉呢？
<adam8157> October21: https://github.com/adam8157/scripts/blob/master/extract
<^k^> ⇪ t: scripts/extract at master · adam8157/scripts · GitHub
<iMadper> onlylove: 好多用苹果的坏人好伐?!
<adam8157> October21: 看zip那一段
<maxiaojun> October21: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/u/unzip/unzip_6.0-9ubuntu1/changelog
<maxiaojun> 12.04+應該都有
<onlylove> iMadper: 那dell呢
<iMadper> onlylove: 没关注
<maxiaojun> 做壞事怎麼能用窗戶 。。。
<maxiaojun> 兼容性太好，容易中政府的病毒
<nyfair> adam8157: tar.7z是神马玩意，干嘛不直接7z
<adam8157> nyfair: 保留权限信息
<nyfair> adam8157: 你确定7z不保留权限信息？
<maxiaojun> 那應該用xz
<maxiaojun> tar.xz
<iMadper> adam8157: module_usb_driver(rtl8150_driver);  有了这个, 就不需要module_init了?
<adam8157> nyfair: 嗯
<nyfair> adam8157: 毛蛋，ntfs各种东西7z都能保留
<October21> nyfair: 慢
<October21> nyfair: man 7z 看看
<iMadper> adam8157: 果然是...
<nyfair> 所以干嘛不用rar
<nyfair> 新的rar5压缩率不比7z低，速度可是杠杠的
<adam8157> test
<^k^> adam8157:点点点. 17:21 新年快乐 : 36.277天
<iMadper> nyfair: lz4 速度快.
<adam8157> test
<^k^> adam8157:点点点. 17:21 新年快乐 : 36.277天
<iMadper> adam8157: failed
<maxiaojun> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/7z#Limitations
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 7z - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<nyfair> iMadper: lz4压缩率和zip差不多，完全没意思
<iMadper> nyfair: 快呀...
<nyfair> iMadper: 直接用zlib不就得了
<dreameyesonme> 、、、
<iMadper> nyfair: 要压缩率, lzo比lz4好点儿, 速度稍微慢点儿
<adam8157> http://news.163.com/13/1225/16/9GV2U4KR00014JB6.html  又有啥大事儿?
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ 北京地铁1号线2号线部分站点出入口26日将封闭_网易新闻中心
<nyfair> adam8157: msmtprc offlineimaprc xmodmaprc 这三是啥配置文件
<adam8157> nyfair: 发邮件的 收邮件的 把大写锁定改成esc的
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • BuluoOS K4.0 x86_64 KDE4.12.0版本于2013年12月24日发布 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453948 ========================== BuluoOS K4.0 x86_64 KDE4.12.0版本于2013年12月24日发布 ========================== 1. 系统描述 BuluoOS，原味GNU/Linux操作系统，目前只支持x86_64/amd64平台，BuluoOS为LiveDVD系统，无需预先
<^k^>  ─> 安装，可通过刻录光盘或者GRUB挂载引导ISO的方式运行，体验系统功能。如果需要，也可以把LiveDVD的系统安装到主机硬盘上运行。 BuluoOS …
<maxiaojun> nyfair: 你還會用這種東西？
<adam8157> test
<^k^> adam8157:点点点. 17:25 新年快乐 : 36.274天
<nyfair> maxiaojun: 小学生就要好好学习，将来投身祖国四化建设
<maxiaojun> nyfair: 祖國喜歡用窗戶
<October21> +1
<maxiaojun> 特別是那叫叉屁的版本
<adam8157> Lag: 33 (??)
<nyfair> win8.1才是王道
<October21> 地铁？
<onlylove> nyfair: 明明是winxp怎么会是8.1
<freeflying> nyfair, 不用手机才是王道
<nyfair> adam8157: 大大加我github好友，以后有问题问你
<adam8157> nyfair: github还有好友这种东西?
<nyfair> adam8157: github不是和非死不可，推特差不多的东西么
<adam8157> nyfair: 发张真相来
<nyfair> adam8157: 找yunfan去要
<adam8157> nyfair: 来一张嘛
<imganquan> adam8157: 你在红帽上班真爽啊，居然上班就是聊天。
<adam8157> imganquan: 现在在C家啊
<imganquan> adam8157: 哦，记起来了。给我说过的。C家也爽。
<adam8157> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X0AOd0sot5k
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ YouTube - 信耶穌得鑽石 (原版備份)
<adam8157> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYQHkwCfCiw
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ YouTube - MC美江 - 超自然震動
<bluezd> adam8157: 有笑话没?
<imtxc> > joke
<^k^> imtxc: 官价 : 问:预制的空心楼板几元一块?' 答:三十元。 问:大队长来买,怎么只要十五元? 答:主任来买只要三元。 问:为什么? 答:这是官价。
<imganquan> joke
<freeflying> >joke
<freeflying> > joke
<^k^> freeflying: 喝药以后 : 妈妈:"你为什么一个劲的翻跟头?" 儿子:"我刚喝完药。我喝药之前忘了把瓶摇匀,我现在正在摇它。"
<freeflying> imtxc, 这是谁的bot啊
<iMadper> 没找到笑点...
<imtxc> wiiw 的啊
<imtxc> iwwi 的啊
<dreameyesonme> ==
<imtxc> ^k^: 你主人到底叫啥
<^k^> imtxc, 听起来你认识他。  17:43 
<dchxcrow> 想来个能在linux下用的无线上网数据卡有推荐没？
<nyfair> 十步杀一人，千里不留行。事了拂衣去，深藏身与名
<nyfair> > joke
<^k^> nyfair: 诚实的好处 : 在一节地理课上,同学们都很认真的听老师讲课,只有小田在呼呼的睡大觉。突然,老师点起小田问道:"小田,第三题填什么?" 小田这时候才睡眼朦胧的站起来,看看自己书上,诚实的说:"没填！ " 老师道:"煤田,没错。"    
<nyfair> > joke
<nyfair> > story
<^k^> nyfair: 妻脱光倒立镜前 : 某男久不行房,妻很难受。一日他要妻脱光倒立镜前,妻大喜照办。他将妻双腿分开,将自己下巴放于妻阴部后问妻:我留胡子好看吗?
<^k^> nyfair:undefined local variable or method `story' for Rufus:Module
<nyfair> > sex
<^k^> nyfair:undefined local variable or method `sex' for Rufus:Module
<nyfair> > ons
<^k^> nyfair:undefined local variable or method `ons' for Rufus:Module
<adam8157> > 419
<gfrog> adam8157: 你竟然没去
<gfrog> adam8157: 不是release party么？
<adam8157> gfrog: 越来越不喜欢这些土鳖活动了
<Niac> > joke
<bluezd> adam8157: 你有贵司的 T-shirt 没,赠送一件,平时上班穿
<^k^> Niac: 10万法郎的李子 : 1842年,按照塞纳省法院的判决,基度山城堡被拍卖了,大仲马不得不告别自己的家园。离别时,大仲马把一只碟子递给一位朋友,碟子里放着两只李子,朋友挑了一只。 "你把10万法郎吃了。"大仲马叫道。 "10万法郎?" "没错,这两只李子——就是基度山留给我的全部财产……
<^k^>  ─> 我为这李子付出了20万法郎的代价……"
<adam8157> bluezd: ...
<October21> bluezd: 官网不是可以买吗？
<imtxc> bluezd: 踢馆？
<gfrog> adam8157: 土壕
<bluezd> imtxc: 就是想穿而已
<gfrog> bluezd: 我这有件RHCE的T-shirt，等着夏天穿出来显摆，啊哈哈
<adam8157> gfrog: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X0AOd0sot5k
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ YouTube - 信耶穌得鑽石 (原版備份)
 * adam8157 有红帽大使的T, 你们都没有 哈哈哈
 * gfrog 夏天随时准备把剪子
 * imtxc 你们慢慢玩，我吃饭去了
<maxiaojun> dchxcrow: 需要特別準備嗎？
<maxiaojun> 貌似NM那幫人這兩年都在搞3G/4G上網那些，其他東西你說了都沒人理會
<bluezd> adam8157: 求赠送
<nyfair> 下班下班，明年见
<gfrog> nyfair: 啧啧
<dchxcrow> maxiaojun: 我之前买过一个数据卡，只能在ｗｉｎ下用，不知道有没有专门支持linux的
<adam8157> bluezd: 真要的话有机会带给你
<imganquan> adam8157: ...
<adam8157> imganquan: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYQHkwCfCiw
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ YouTube - MC美江 - 超自然震動
<adam8157> imganquan: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DBTmtZRHwOA&feature=youtu.be
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ YouTube - DJ Hauer feat. MCMJ - 接觸過同性戀請舉手 Official
<imganquan> adam8157: 已经不敢看你推荐的了。
<adam8157> imganquan: http://cornguo.atcity.org/test/mjcount/#qsj_de_gay_allare_friend_we_donot_bcjl
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 美音 online (MC MJ 語音系統)
<imganquan> adam8157: 你的口味我已经了解了。
<imganquan> adam8157: 贵司是不是重口特别多？
<adam8157> imganquan: 这些都是台湾同事贴给我了, 真的是太鬼畜了
<adam8157> imganquan: roylez http://cornguo.atcity.org/test/mjcount/#yousee_youseesee_haveno_is_you_donot_nong_i_jzlmy
<^k^> 新 Debian发行版 • 能否在安装时定制软件包 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453949 目前使用的是debian7.1 因为一些原因，我希望可以在安装的时候选择所需的软件包，但是debian的安装界面似乎只提供了一些大类的选项， 比如desktop，webserver之类的。 有没有什么方法可以选择一些细化的软件包
<^k^>  ─> 呢，比如像rhel的安装可以使用kickstart在ks.cfg里写明自己想要的包，非常的细化。 求教大家了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 cc1945 — 2013-12-25 17 …
<gfrog> adam8157: 你的AE卡销了？
<adam8157> gfrog: 嗯 没有权益 积分还独立 就销了
<cherrot> gfrog: AE卡真的好用么？
<imganquan> =,-
<gfrog> adam8157: 晚上吃神马？
<adam8157> gfrog: 减肥 喝粥
<gfrog> adam8157: ……
<imtxc> cherrot: AE 卡是必销卡之一
<imtxc> cherrot: 小招卡全可以销了
<cherrot> imtxc: 为毛
<cherrot> imtxc: 我没办AE的，感觉没啥用
 * NWMonster 饿了一天了，还没吃饭
<imtxc> cherrot: 积分没用啊，啥羊毛都没用
<cherrot> imtxc: 我本来就没打算用啊
<cherrot> imtxc: 谁的积分有用？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 没事儿咱就这么玩 :
<dreameyesonme> 你不吃饭么
<onlylove> ^k^: 笑话呢！
<onlylove> > joke
<^k^> onlylove: 不是你一直吵着说要给你找个爸爸吗 : 老虎妈妈带着小老虎一只追着一只公鹿。 小老虎追得十分疲惫,就问妈妈:妈妈,咱们放着体弱的母鹿不追,为什么却偏偏追这只公鹿呢? 老虎妈妈立刻用责怪的语气说道:不是你一直吵着说要给你找个爸爸吗?
<^k^> onlylove, 这是一个笑话。 18:43 新年快乐 : 36.220天
<aniu> 中兴AC580,已使用
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • acer aspire-v7-482p 装ubuntu12.04后找不到无线网卡 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453950 acer aspire-v7-482p 装ubuntu12.04后找不到无线网卡 请教！ qq 3444906 统计信息: 发表于 由 xiao3wu — 2013-12-25 18:51
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 网卡问题求高手帮助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453951 我用的是ubuntu12.04，昨天因为USB鼠标不能用的问题，更新了一下内核版本，今天一开机发现USB鼠标依旧无法使用，同时有线网卡，无线网卡和显卡驱动全都不见了，怎么解决啊，能还原以前版本吗？
<^k^>  ─> ？？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 cch165163 — 2013-12-25 19:00
<jusss>  > joke
<^k^> jusss: 关于三顾茅庐 : 刘备、关羽、张飞顶风冒雪,三顾茅庐,不见不息,其诚可鉴天地。 这个故事告诉我们一个深刻地道理:世界上最最抓心挠肝的事情,莫过于三缺一。
<jusss>  > joke
<^k^> jusss: 想咬我,你咬啊 :
<jusss>  > joke
<^k^> jusss: 麻烦 : 我和玛莎在给顾客理发的时候,我们谈起了她最近的麻烦事:她找不到一个信得过的人来修理她的车。"修车的和大夫都不怎么样,"我说,"你给他们钱,让他们治病,能不能治好可说不准。"意识到有可能得罪了什么人,我凑过去对玛莎的顾客说:"我想你一定不是修车的吧。""不是,我是个
<^k^>  ─> 医生。"
<kingbo> exit
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 贵妇气质,有木有 :
<kingbo> tmux的鼠标复制功能不会用。。。。。
<imtxc_away> test
<^k^> imtxc_away:点点点. 19:49 新年快乐 : 36.174天
<imtxc> kingbo: 按住 shift 试试
<xixihaha> 哈楼
<kingbo> imtxc: 谢谢、谢谢，太实用了
<dreameyesonme> 跳跳
<dreameyesonme> 大家圣诞快乐~~
<kingbo> imtxc: 为什么要这样配置呢，xfce4-terminal默认就是鼠标拖拉就行，用习惯了
<imtxc> dreameyesonme: 同乐啊妹子
<imtxc> kingbo: 这我就不知道了.
<dreameyesonme> 同乐同乐
<dreameyesonme> 大家没去嗨皮么
<kingbo> imtxc: 小习惯解决大问题，我怎么就没找到这方面的说明呢，你怎知道这样子的
<dreameyesonme> 妹子好忧愁 居然有细纹了脸上
<xixihaha> 讨论什么问题在
<October21> dreameyesonme: 比我还年轻
<dreameyesonme> ==可是有细纹啊
<dreameyesonme> 唉。。
<October21> 学姐摸操心
<October21> s/摸/莫
<dreameyesonme> 不操心不操心
<dreameyesonme> 你咋不出去玩啊
<October21> 我比较宅吧？
<dreameyesonme> 没妹子？
<dreameyesonme> 有妹子陪妹子
<dreameyesonme> 没有妹子去追妹子
<dreameyesonme> 莫要辜负大好青春
<October21> 我大四了，也没这个心思
<dreameyesonme> 啧啧啧 好吧 毕业季多半分手
<October21> 我就没谈
<dreameyesonme> 惨淡啊 没事 工作了妹子自然会有的 面包也有  多好啊
<October21> 我就想做自己喜欢的事，无意谈朋友
<xixihaha> 不谈你后悔
<xixihaha> 到了社会上想找好的就不那么容易了
<October21> 后悔什么，大丈夫何患无妻
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • steam中half life2运行错误 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453952 steam中half life2运行错误，求帮忙。 统计信息: 发表于 由 houjian2 — 2013-12-25 20:07
<dreameyesonme> 谈恋爱也能做自己喜欢的事呀
<October21> walkalone
<dreameyesonme> 特立独行？OK
<dreameyesonme> 哟
<dreameyesonme> iMadper: 你没出去过节？
<October21> 没有这么高端
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 为啥要去过节? 啥节?
<dreameyesonme> 有妹子的人不过圣诞？
<happyaron> 呼
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 我都不信耶稣, 干嘛要纪念耶稣诞生???
<happyaron> 不后悔了。
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 你信耶稣???
<iMadper> happyaron: 乐蓉, 你怎么了?
<dreameyesonme> 我不信啊 。。
<happyaron> iMadper: 没事
<dreameyesonme> 我也没过不是
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 就是的, 都不信, 有啥好过的.
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 礼物送到了就行了
<dreameyesonme> 我一直以为蓉蓉是女的
<dreameyesonme> 这样。。
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 就是女的呀
<dreameyesonme> 那就叫溶解呗
<abineQ> 蛋疼
<abineQ> iMadper: 我的礼物呢
<abineQ> LOL
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 溶解, 就没了...
<dreameyesonme> 蓉姐
<happyaron> dreameyesonme: ...
<happyaron> dreameyesonme: 我是男的
<happyaron> dreameyesonme: 我真的是男的……
<iMadper> happyaron: 图呢?
<happyaron> iMadper: 啥图
<iMadper> happyaron: 没图没真相
<happyaron> iMadper: 网上有
<iMadper> happyaron: .. 好吧..
<happyaron> lol
<dreameyesonme> 百合网？
<abineQ> 哈哈
<dreameyesonme> 还是什么网？
<abineQ> LOL
<^k^> dreameyesonme: define:还 http://lmgtfy.com/?q=define:还 Han character[edit]. |还|(radical 162 辵+4, 8 strokes, cangjie input 卜一火(YMF)). still, yet, also, besides. References[edit]. KangXi: not present, would follow page |...|
<happyaron> dreameyesonme: 。。。。。。。。。。。。
<dreameyesonme> ==
<happyaron> dreameyesonme: kk都对你不满了
<happyaron> dreameyesonme: 你是女汉子么？
<dreameyesonme> TT
<abineQ> 终于把树莓派变成一个渣雷离线下载机了
<dreameyesonme> 没错儿
<happyaron> 嗯，不是女汉字来这里干什么。
<happyaron> *汉子
<dreameyesonme> 不懂
<dreameyesonme> 你想表达什么？
<happyaron> dreameyesonme: 表达一下对在这里出没的单身女性的统计学结论。
<dreameyesonme> 结论是？
<happyaron> 都是女汉子。
<dreameyesonme> 哈哈
<dreameyesonme> 你怎么得出结论的？
<happyaron> 而且不是女汉子的全是大佬爷们扮演的。
<dreameyesonme> ==这都能揭穿么
<happyaron> 额，我在这里出没多年了，有些梗就不说了啊。。。
<happyaron> 好多潜水艇都沉了，现在这频道里依然存活的潜水艇已经很少了。
<dreameyesonme> 什么叫潜水艇沉了？
<happyaron> 都不继续潜水了呗。
<iMadper> lol~
<iMadper> 我来这里的时候, 蓉蓉就在了. 那会儿还没高考呢
<iMadper> 蓉蓉是元老
<dreameyesonme> 就是蓉姐比你大
<dreameyesonme> 的意思么
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 你怎么看出来的???! 智商呢?
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 蓉蓉比我小.
<happyaron> dreameyesonme: 信不信kick你啊。。。
<dreameyesonme> 我信
<dreameyesonme> == 你不是说那会你还没高考么
<happyaron> 好吧那暂时先留着。
<dreameyesonme> 他高考了
<iMadper> dreameyesonme: 为了证明你是对的, happyaron 会kick你一下来告诉你
<dreameyesonme> 不是比你大么
<dreameyesonme> 自便
<iMadper> happyaron: 有啥好板子推荐吗?
<iMadper> happyaron: BeagleBoneBlack超级喜欢, 但是没有audio jack
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 新手求指教，12.04.3的CD版和DVD版有什么区别 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453953 下载了cd版的700多M，DVD的是1.6G，都安装了一边没发现有什么区别，特来请教。 统计信息: 发表于 由 就这熊样 — 2013-12-25 20:41
<happyaron> iMadper: 那么你适合ATX板……
<iMadper> happyaron: ... 这不是x86的主板吗?
<iMadper> happyaron: 一定要这个嘛?
<happyaron> iMadper: 你不是要板子么，又没指定范围。
<iMadper> happyaron: 再!
<iMadper> happyaron: 见!
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> dreameyesonme: 额，吹水你这就生气了么。。。
<happyaron> iMadper: ^^^ 赶快去哄妹子
<dreameyesonme> 没啊
<iMadper> happyaron: 别, 我忙着ntr呢
<dreameyesonme> 女汉子会生气么
<dreameyesonme> 没那么矫情
<happyaron> imtxc_away: 神马是ntr
<dreameyesonme> 你们讲的我听不懂
<happyaron> dreameyesonme: 额
<NiuTouRen> dreameyesonme: 渣渣, 本来女生们都是娇柔的. 就是因为一生不顺, 各种生气, 心理慢慢开始扭曲, 才变成女汉子的!
<dreameyesonme> 呵呵 女汉子怎么定义的？
<happyaron> 什么是女汉子
<^k^> happyaron: define:女汉子 http://lmgtfy.com/?q=define:女汉子 |女汉子|通常是用来形容那些“外表是女的但是性格纯爷们”的姑娘。有人把|女汉子|归为 男人和女人之外，世界上存活的第三种人。 编辑摘要 |...|
<dreameyesonme> 娇柔是什么？
<^k^> dreameyesonme: define:娇柔 http://lmgtfy.com/?q=define:娇柔 |娇柔|-|娇柔|形容过分的美感，形容某人气质，是一个中性词。-jiaorou.
<happyaron> dreameyesonme: 往上看
<dreameyesonme> 性格纯爷们？？
<dreameyesonme> 其实我的朋友都是女的
<dreameyesonme> 先待我学习一下女汉子这个名词
<dreameyesonme> 女汉子的性格特点是：她们不会撒娇，性格大大咧咧；不喜欢逛街、化妆和拍照；
<dreameyesonme> 这个满足
<dreameyesonme> 异性缘很好，与男生称兄道弟；头脑灵活，打大型游戏小菜一碟；
<dreameyesonme> 这个不行
<dreameyesonme> 最关键的是，都没有男朋友。
<dreameyesonme> 这个是歧视吧？
<happyaron> dreameyesonme: 女汉子现在本来就介于歧视和不歧视中间的……看说话的环境啦。
<happyaron> dreameyesonme: 来这里都是吹水的，如果相亲是人家说你女汉子那就苦逼了。lol
<dreameyesonme> 好吧。。这倒不至于
<dreameyesonme> 相亲敢说我是女汉子么
<dreameyesonme> 真是
<NiuTouRen> 为啥不敢...
<happyaron> dreameyesonme: 自己说为啥不敢
<dreameyesonme> 好吧 没有实践过
<happyaron> lol
<dreameyesonme> 还没走上相亲的道路
<happyaron> 比如 NiuTouRen 连恋爱对象都想找个女汉子
 * happyaron giggles
<NiuTouRen> dreameyesonme: 别急, 很快就会有七大姑八大姨帮你找对象相亲了
<happyaron> dreameyesonme: 见男生自我介绍什么的。
<dreameyesonme> nonono 不会的
<dreameyesonme> 七大姑八大姨管不着我
<NiuTouRen> happyaron: 我们一定要到比手速和网速的地步吗? 不能继续做朋友了吗?
<dreameyesonme> 自我介绍？
<dreameyesonme> 说什么？
<dreameyesonme> 我从不见男生、、
<happyaron> NiuTouRen: 继续做朋友吧还是。
<happyaron> dreameyesonme: 额你就不见男生了么。。。好厉害。
<dreameyesonme> 没什么机会要见一个男生
<NiuTouRen> dreameyesonme: 快点儿自剜双目, 这是你唯一一个一辈子不见男生的机会.
<dreameyesonme> ==
<dreameyesonme> 基本上就是上课
<dreameyesonme> 同学而已
<NiuTouRen> dreameyesonme: 快点自剜双目.
<dreameyesonme> 哦 挖了
<adam8157> NiuTouRen: 又燃起了这念头啊
<NiuTouRen> adam8157: 一直没停呀.
<NiuTouRen> adam8157: 圣诞我还送礼物了. ec707
<NiuTouRen> adam8157: 结果昨天听到了个悲剧.
<NiuTouRen> adam8157: 人生呀
<adam8157> NiuTouRen: 卧槽 1K啊!!!
<dreameyesonme> 说来大家欢乐欢乐
<NiuTouRen> adam8157: 廉价日亚买的.
<adam8157> dreameyesonme: +1
<NiuTouRen> adam8157: 300+
<NiuTouRen> dreameyesonme: 可能我是这个频道里面, 脾气最暴躁的管理员. 很轻易就会连续kick你10次
<dreameyesonme> 哦 怎么10次？
<dreameyesonme> 你讲完了还是我被屏蔽了？
<happyaron> dreameyesonme: 他说完了……
<adam8157> happyaron: 不默契啊
<adam8157> happyaron: 大家都不说话她就以为被b了
<happyaron> adam8157: 唉，何苦呢
<happyaron> adam8157: 本来就没几个人……
<dreameyesonme> 我没懂他悲剧在哪？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 提示IBUS-WARNING~ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453954 新装了个ubuntu-tweak，但是不能从搜索里直接点开并且会卡一下，要用命令sudo ubuntu-tweak才行，而且有ibus-warning提示 compizconfig - Info: Backend : ini compizconfig - Info: Integration : true compizconfig - Info: Profile : default (ubuntu-tweak:11558):
<dreameyesonme> 圣诞节还送礼物了
<dreameyesonme> 然后呢
<adam8157> dreameyesonme: 昨天是Xmas Eve啊
<adam8157> dreameyesonme: 吃苹果啊
<dreameyesonme> 吃了啊 怎么
<dreameyesonme> 今天还我生日呢 吃蛋糕啊
<adam8157> dreameyesonme: 生日快乐
<dreameyesonme> 3Q
<adam8157> 苹果啊!
<dreameyesonme> 给你
<dreameyesonme> 我不爱吃苹果
<dreameyesonme> 酸
<adam8157> dreameyesonme: 咋还不懂呢
<dreameyesonme> ？？
<adam8157> 说出来苹果的真相估计就被踢了
<dreameyesonme> 谁被踢？
<dreameyesonme> 为嘛？
<adam8157> 我
<dreameyesonme> 这个群这么不友好么
<dreameyesonme> ==好吧 那你别说了
<adam8157> dreameyesonme: :)
<dreameyesonme> 你是81年的？
<adam8157> dreameyesonme: 不是
<adam8157> dreameyesonme: 86的
<dreameyesonme> 哦 望文生义来着 不好意思
<adam8157> dreameyesonme: 我是公元8157年穿越回来传福音的
<abc_> ^k^: hi
<dreameyesonme> 传什么福音？
<^k^> abc_:点点点.  21:08 
<adam8157> dreameyesonme: 给我钱就能消灾免难之类的
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 这个表达式该怎么写 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453955 我从百度文库下载个 计算机相关词汇大全 我想把它里面的音标部分去掉，音标部分有一个共同点，都是用中括号括起来。 我刚学一点shell 我的思路是 str=$(cat ~/Desktop/computer_english | grep '\[') echo ${str#[*]} 可是这样只能
<^k^>  ─> 处理一行... 需要用到循环么 统计信息: 发表于 由 admin_xyz — 2013-12-25 21:09
<adam8157> NiuTouRen: 我以后就这么解释 ^^ LOL
 * NiuTouRen kk要是能识别忽悠和智障, 一定把你们俩都给kick了...  cc adam8157  dreameyesonme  你说是吧, happyaron 
<dreameyesonme> 那至今为止你都消灭了哪些？
<dreameyesonme> 我是智障？
<adam8157> dreameyesonme: 我觉得你慧根不错
<dreameyesonme> 可惜我没钱
<adam8157> dreameyesonme: 可以捐肾
<dreameyesonme> 爱莫能助
<NiuTouRen> 哈哈哈哈蛤慧根! 哈哈哈哈, 所以你要给她如来神掌的手册?
<NiuTouRen> dreameyesonme: 你简直就是骨骼惊奇!
<dreameyesonme> 如来神掌的手册是啥玩意？
<dreameyesonme> 卧槽 你们确定我听得懂你们讲话？
<NiuTouRen> dreameyesonme: 来来来, 我帮你解释一下阿当在说啥.
<adam8157> dreameyesonme: 你过生日还来这里吹水?
<NiuTouRen> <dreameyesonme> 可惜我没钱   <adam8157> dreameyesonme: 可以捐肾  这句话就是再说, 阿当需要的不是钱, 是肾.
<dreameyesonme> 过生日应该怎么样？
<dreameyesonme> 要捐肾？
<NiuTouRen> dreameyesonme: 应该有个男票帮你庆祝, 然后晚上去开房
<dreameyesonme> 没能如你所愿 中午请室友吃饭
<dreameyesonme> 然后就回来了
<adam8157> NiuTouRen: 刚帮dzhu买了个timbuk2
<NiuTouRen> 你们这帮土豪!
<NiuTouRen> adam8157: 惨无人道!
<adam8157> NiuTouRen: 怎么了?
<NiuTouRen> adam8157: 天霸! 这么贵!
<NiuTouRen> adam8157: 淘宝30就能买个杂牌包!
<adam8157> NiuTouRen: 到手不过400  京东卖1100
<NiuTouRen> adam8157: 恩, 我喜欢双肩背
<adam8157> NiuTouRen: 我是被"大哥, 修电脑嘛"烦的
<NiuTouRen> adam8157: 我没遇到过呀
<NiuTouRen> adam8157: 为啥会主动有人跟你这么搭讪呢?
<NiuTouRen> adam8157: 是妹子嘛?
<NiuTouRen> adam8157: 好事呀
<adam8157> NiuTouRen: 中关村的大妈
<adam8157> 和小哥
<NiuTouRen> adam8157: 那就更和你口味了 都适合你
<adam8157> NiuTouRen: ...
<dreameyesonme> 蓉姐呢
<happyaron> 没听见
<NiuTouRen> ...
<dreameyesonme> 哟 还卖萌呢
<dreameyesonme> 都一把年纪了
<happyaron> dreameyesonme: 你大几
<dreameyesonme> 你怎么知道我大几
<happyaron> dreameyesonme: 怎么的，高中僧还是烟酒僧？
<dreameyesonme> 原来还有烟酒僧这一说啊
<dreameyesonme> 高中生有这闲情哦
<dreameyesonme> 我高中的时候反正没空玩
<happyaron> dreameyesonme: 那你是啥
<dreameyesonme> 烟酒
<happyaron> dreameyesonme: 那你肯定比我大，lol
<dreameyesonme> 如何推出？
<dreameyesonme> 还肯定。。
<happyaron> dreameyesonme: 算呗，除非你少年班出身。
<dreameyesonme> 很正常 我们寝室一个89年
<dreameyesonme> 两个91年
<dreameyesonme> 还有一个93年
<dreameyesonme> 我不是93的。。
<happyaron> dreameyesonme: 嗯，然后呢。
<dreameyesonme> 也不是少年班啊
<dreameyesonme> 有的地方上学早而已
 * NiuTouRen Christmas is a time for people with someone they love in their lives.
<adam8157> NiuTouRen: momo
 * dreameyesonme 抱抱NiuTouRen 别悲伤了~~
<NiuTouRen> 好多光棍挂了... nnnd, 让不让人活了...
<dreameyesonme> 挂科？
<dreameyesonme> 还是自挂东南枝？
<jusss> adam8157: 你用什么输入法？
<NiuTouRen> dreameyesonme: 好多光棍: hd.gg  一个网站来的. 上不了了.
<dreameyesonme> ==好吧
<NiuTouRen> adam8157: 最近lkml好清净....
<happyaron> NiuTouRen: 有妹子抱抱你还好意思说lkml怎么了么你。
<NiuTouRen> happyaron: 我一直一个人坐在电脑前, 都没见到一个妹子来我屋子里, 更别说抱我了.
 * jusss 今天一同学在扣扣上发表说说，“召唤fff团，烧死异性恋”还有“愿天下有情人终成兄妹”
<dreameyesonme> == 好凶残啊
<dreameyesonme> 你同学
<adam8157> jusss: fcitx
<adam8157> NiuTouRen: 欧美都shutdown了
<NiuTouRen> adam8157: 是呀.
<NiuTouRen> adam8157: 是你大展拳脚的好机会.
<jusss> dreameyesonme: 嗯，他精神不正常了，被表白的女生拒了，然后那女生去日本了
<dreameyesonme> 好吧 加油加油！
<adam8157> NiuTouRen: 本来那maintainer就磨叽 这下更没feedback了
<dreameyesonme> 人生还是很美好的
<NiuTouRen> adam8157: lol~
<NiuTouRen> adam8157: 我这边tony luck, 和matt fleming反馈都很快, 问题是我没patch给他们
<happyaron> NiuTouRen: ...
<dreameyesonme> 卧槽
<dreameyesonme> 刚收到微信
<dreameyesonme> 我同学领证了
<dreameyesonme> 估计过段时间我们班长小孩都有了
<dreameyesonme> 唉。。
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 求助！如何用grep模拟cp命令 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453957 在书本上看到的一条题目，原题目如下 编写一个grep（或egrep）命令，把file1复制到file2 统计信息: 发表于 由 been!!! — 2013-12-25 21:49
<NiuTouRen> adam8157: http://haitao.smzdm.com/youhui/94959
<^k^> NiuTouRen: ⇪ 降50刀！Arc'teryx 始祖鸟 Cerium LT Hoody 男款 超轻羽绒服（850蓬、鹅绒）_海淘优惠_海淘专区_什么值得买
<adam8157> NiuTouRen: 1500...
<NiuTouRen> adam8157: 始祖鸟!! 而且, 不掉绒, 可以多穿1~2年
<adam8157> NiuTouRen: 你的掉?
<NiuTouRen> adam8157: 必须呀, 都掉
<NiuTouRen> adam8157: 你买2k的mhw, 也掉
<NiuTouRen> adam8157: 始祖鸟这个的做法是, 用c棉包裹羽绒
<adam8157> NiuTouRen: 哦
<adam8157> NiuTouRen: 败家真有一套
<NiuTouRen> adam8157: ... ...
<xixihaha> 始祖鸟太贵
<test1989_> 能问问题吗？
<happyaron> 蛋蛋和mad破是去搞基了么，一起下的还。
<test1989_> 有知道怎么把lubuntu的“桌面2”按钮找回的吗
<yhlfh> 刚刚描了下电视，貌似最近都在宣传日本很坏
<xixihaha> g tex
<^k^> xixihaha: tex http://lmgtfy.com/?q=tex |TeX| is a typesetting system designed and mostly written by Donald Knuth and released in 1978. Within the typesetting system, its name is formatted as |TeX|.
<dreameyesonme> ==
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 奶牛不戴胸罩 : 发猫碰到奶牛,彬彬有礼的和奶牛打招呼,奶牛却取笑猫说:"你这么小就长胡子！" 猫很生气的说:"你咪咪怎么这么大了也不戴胸罩呀！"
<dreameyesonme> ==
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • dwm多个补丁怎么打？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453959 我成功打了个xft的补丁，然后再打个tray的补丁，就出错了 看到论坛里有人打了很多补丁，想问问你们是怎么打的？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 flac — 2013-12-25 22:39
<xixihaha> quit
<jiao> 居然可以用中文！
<October21> jiao: 第一次来？
<Bfdg> 我也是呢
<onlylove> 为什么不可以
<chriswongxp> 有人在吗？
<^k^> chriswongxp:点点点.  00:06 
<chriswongxp> 好安静！
#ubuntu-cn 2013-12-26
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • Left 4 Dead 2 圣诞节限免 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453961 持续到 10AM PST 12/26 商店地址： http://store.steampowered.com/app/550 24 小时内领取安装就能永久拥有，连基打僵尸很欢乐，Linux 下的 Source 引擎游戏中目前唯一中文显示完美的（Dota2 现在也还是半残）﻿ 赶紧去领
<^k^>  ─> 吧 统计信息: 发表于 由 Shadow_Ma — 2013-12-26 3:34
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 我是饭卡 :     我去复旦的计算机中心上网,需要用证件,比如身份证,学生证,本校的饭卡,等等。 我用的证件就是饭卡,它有一个黑色的套子,我交上了饭卡和金钱,就去网上翱游了。上网完毕要去取证件,我对负责人说:"我是饭卡。"他说:"有套吗?"我说:"有套！ "   
<kingbo> hi,早
<MeaCulpa> .
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 都看得懂 : 一个病人到医院看玻当医生看完病,开出药方时,病人拿在手里看了看,问:"您是大夫吗?""您有什么疑问吗?""您写的字我怎么都看得懂?"
<tenzu> happyaron: yo
 * kingbo 今天狂风大作，吹得人仰马翻
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu 12.04手动配置无线无法保存的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453962 我在笔记本上安装了win7和ubuntu12.04双系统后，使用ubuntu12.04自带的图形配置工具手动设置网络，发现配置无线时右下角的保存按钮是灰色的，有线确没这个问题，一开始以为是权限
<^k^>  ─> 不够导致的，但当我使用root用户登陆后，那个保存按钮依然是灰色的，而且我的无线网卡灯也没亮，是不是因为驱动的问题啊 统计信息: …
<imtxc> 早
<imtxc> onlylove: momo
<onlylove> imtxc: 大清早的随便乱mo啥
<imtxc> onlylove: 一摸你手心二摸你手背..
<KAO> 早
<psychologe> 清晨是搞基的好时候
<KAO> 哎呀，好激情，乱摸
<dchxcrow> --+++-
<dchxcrow> 开搞
<imtxc> 脱脂的牛奶跟全脂的有啥区别
<dchxcrow> imtxc: 口感还是成分？
<imtxc> dchxcrow: 脱脂的，能好喝么
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 显然是喝半脱脂的
<dchxcrow> imtxc: 喝过一次，没忘了什么感觉的了
<dchxcrow> MeaCulpa: 全脱会怎么样？
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 这是折衷？
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 恩，脂肪不太高，又有足够口感
<MeaCulpa> dchxcrow: 全脱脂的不好喝阿
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 估计国内牛奶也就是盒子上写得不一样。。。
<dchxcrow> 很有可能
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 你喝国内牛奶？
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 疯子
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 我以前喝不下去牛奶，前两天在超市买了点国内的，觉得味道还不错，所以打算继续喝
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 你在网上买？
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 我们这里超市就有
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 我不在网上买食品
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 啊，你们是魔都
<onlylove> imtxc: 北京超市有进口的
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 尤其牛奶，我不相信国内物流
<imtxc> 网上促销的大多是临近过期的好像
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 比如，价格实惠又大牌的，有啥推荐不
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 北京可能贵一点
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 是，物流也烂，我宁可自己背
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 不好说，我都是魔都Metro买的德国奶，便宜
<imtxc> 好吧
<dchxcrow> imtxc: 牛奶兑着咖啡喝，还行
<imtxc> dchxcrow: 我也不喝咖啡啊
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 北京颐和园边上不是也有个Metro么
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 啊，我去年过年的前去过一次嘛，你跟我说的还是
<imtxc> 海淀公园那里
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 但是我觉的，我个人觉得，我私下觉得，和魔都人比，北京人不讲究吃
<imtxc> 呐，我反正没去过高档的地方
<imtxc> 工薪消费的地方，应该都差不多吧
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 确切的说是和我比....
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: lol
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 我记得北京很多商场地下室有些超市，魔都也是，那些稍微贵点可能
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 我记得我去过东直门还是西直门商场下面
 * MeaCulpa 现在魔都每个商场下面都有超市卖吃的
 * MeaCulpa 爆炸式，最经香港来的超市也狂作广告
<imtxc> 超市发好像就喜欢开在地下的样子
<imtxc> 因为便宜？
<MeaCulpa> è´µ
<MeaCulpa> 物流方便，人流多
<MeaCulpa> 又靠近地铁，可能
<MeaCulpa> 可能北京本土（西域）饮食比较强悍，而魔都这里外来吃的更多些
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 在解决温饱之前，不考虑讲究，你的收入超过imtxc一大截，没准翻几番，当然有条件讲究
<MeaCulpa> 反正现在魔都的大购物中心，地下必有超市
<imtxc> onlylove: 这才是正解
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我是负债理财，大饼油条要是能刷卡我立马走起
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 我都自己作早饭的，时间换金钱
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 北京驴火要是能刷卡也好
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 油条没有，大饼可以刷卡，超市有卖
<imtxc> .....
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 超市大饼难吃，就要吃柏油桶里的
<imtxc> 要油条刷卡，还得很长的路子走哇
<onlylove> imtxc: 你看……有刷卡的嫌难吃，刚还说能刷卡立马走起
<imtxc> 至少得普及了卡再说
<onlylove> imtxc: 麦还是K有油条
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 不过的确，帝都貌似恩格尔系数低一点
<onlylove> imtxc: 刷卡应该没问题
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 卖...死贵
<imtxc> onlylove: K 不能刷卡的
<onlylove> imtxc: k不能么？我从来不去，觉得应该可以
<imtxc> onlylove: 不能，至少我去过的不能
<MeaCulpa> ... 我过会儿中午就去K...
<madper> 买个油条, 还要输入密码 + 签字 麻烦不?!
<MeaCulpa> madper: 没钱，没办法
<eexpress> 油条还要吃贵的？
<madper> 不如用公交卡了, 刷一下
<MeaCulpa> madper: 有钱了才能潇洒
<madper> MeaCulpa: 好吧...
<MeaCulpa> madper: 你没挨过饿吧
<madper> MeaCulpa: 还没.
<eexpress> 奢侈的屌死
<imtxc> madper: 现在很多刷卡不要签字的.. 比如京东、卓越、国美……
<madper> imtxc: 是吗?
<madper> imtxc: 我都在线支付了...
<MeaCulpa> madper: 那你免谈，我可是算计着分摊多张信用卡买吃的
<imtxc> madper: 恩，不要，货到付款的，啥都不用签
<madper> MeaCulpa: ... ...
<madper> imtxc: ... ...
<imtxc> madper: 以后要是油条能刷卡，也是刷 NFC 或者 闪付啊
<madper> imtxc: nfc好.
<madper> imtxc: 不过有些渣渣品牌, 就是不肯支持nfc
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 我现在为了吃饭刷卡，都固定从饿了么订外卖吃了……
<imtxc> madper: 标准还不够统一？
<madper> imtxc: 够统一了.
<lpy|coding> madper: 早！
<madper> lpy|coding: 早.
<lpy|coding> madper: MP3 终于到国内了
<madper> lpy|coding: 挺快.
<lpy|coding> madper: 等待清关要多久？ 19号到的
<madper> lpy|coding: 看海关心情.
<madper> lpy|coding: 心情好, 多清几件.
<lpy|coding> ...
<imtxc> lpy|coding: 看哪个海关了
<lpy|coding> imtxc: 没说  应该在广州
<onlylove> lpy|coding: 啥mp3，发来看看
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37780
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | LinkedIn上最热门的技能
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37779
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 《Left 4 Dead 2》限时免费
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请问如何使从命令行启动的程序（如eclipse）在启动后脱离命令行 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453963 如题，比如说我从命令行启动了eclipse，然后命令行就不能用了，处于占用状态，如何使它能继续输入命令？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 aelita — 2013-12-26 10:23
<^k^> 新 非常任务 • [三星]脚本抓取youku.com的视频 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453964 1 任务内容： 分析优酷的链接并保存视频，可以考虑在html5模式下抓取。 2 任务的难度： 三星 3 任务的目的： 脚本掌握 4 任务所涉及的软件： Ubuntu 5 任务将大致消耗的时间： 1周 统计信息: 发表于 由 onelea
<^k^>  ─> f — 2013-12-26 10:31
<onlylove> http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/large/8063ac81jw1e5tb35s06bg209q05hu0x.gif
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ image/gif
<^k^> 新 非常任务 • [五星]转换YOUTUBE的链接到国内视频的链接 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453965 1 任务内容： 不采用任何第三方代理、VPN等前提下想办法将youtube的视频链接在国内youku或其它网站上找到类似视频链接 2 任务的难度： 五星 3 任务的目的： 学习 Linux 下编程 4 任务所涉及的软件
<^k^>  ─> ： 任何语言 5 任务将大致消耗的时间： 1周 统计信息: 发表于 由 oneleaf — 2013-12-26 10:38
<dreameyespnme> 早
<dreameyespnme> 这么早都没人诶
<Niac> 司谷义
<Niac> dreameyespnme: 姐又来讲故事了
<onlylove> 一堆么有注释的脚本，看着心烦
<dreameyespnme> 什么故事？
<onlylove> dreameyespnme: Niac 想听你吐槽
<madper> onlylove: 一般, 不是api, 不写注释.
<imtxc> dreameyespnme: 你都不用 ubuntu 了，还能来这个频道，真是难能可贵啊
<madper> onlylove: 注释影响别人理解.
<dreameyespnme> 我也就昨天吐了一会
<dreameyespnme> 真是。。
<onlylove> madper: 我看不懂那些乱七八糟的反引号里面的东西
<dreameyespnme> 说不定哪天用回来
<onlylove> madper: 看文件名又不知道哪个是做啥的，得打开，然后里面绕着弯子的subshell
<Niac> 看代码重要的是看什么呢，解决问题的思路还是编写风格，或者算法
<onlylove> madper: 还不知道那个是有用的，哪个是弃用的
<imtxc> onlylove: 人家给你挖了坑就没想着让你看懂……
<onlylove> Niac: 代码是给人看的，附带机器能运行，如果人看不懂，你怎么知道能工作不
<Niac> onlylove: 我的水平也就看下各种api怎么用的
<onlylove> imtxc: 这个是上任测试留下来的，我只是帮现在的测试调试，压根不是我的活
<onlylove> Niac: 我还没到看api的地步，我现在看shell都要注释
<onlylove> Niac: 我就不知道他的逻辑是啥
<Niac> onlylove: 我想知道你们测试的要自己写测试脚本的啊，还是你用什么测试软件
<onlylove> Niac: 做performace的，自己搞shell
<onlylove> 单词又写错了！！！
<Niac> onlylove: 是性能吗
<onlylove> Niac: 是的，少了个N performance
<Niac> onlylove: 我感觉要到了很高的水平才能顾及到性能
<onlylove> Niac: 你想多了，我们做的是hadoop的性能测试
<onlylove> Niac: 测试hadoop进行mapreduce的时候的系统负载
<Niac> onlylove: 不懂hadoop
<imtxc> 我擦
<imtxc> 现在的浏览器真凶残
<imtxc> 居然直接识别人12306的验证码
<onlylove> Niac: 实际上和hadoop关系不大，你可以这样想，你有个sql服务器，然后想知道在多大查询量的时候系统的负载
<Niac> onlylove: 这个我懂
<onlylove> imtxc: 证明12306的验证码已经骗不了ai了
<imtxc> onlylove: 之前就骗不了，不过没用做而已
<imtxc> onlylove: 貌似这样的做法不合适吧
<imtxc> onlylove: 自动识别验证码，就超出插件的范围了
<Niac> 不是说铁道部都负债好几万亿了
<onlylove> imtxc: 说起来是不合适，但是……
<onlylove> imtxc: 你说了不算
<imtxc> lol
<abineQ> omxplayer --font /usr/share/fonts/truetype/wqy/wqy-zenhei.ttc --no-ghost-box  --align center --font-size 65 --subtitle Nikita.S04E01.Wanted.HDTV.x264-LOL.mp4.srt Nikita.S04E01.Wanted.HDTV.x264-LOL.mp4
<imtxc> onlylove: 反正刚试了一下，很好用……
<imtxc> onlylove: 按这个效率，以后票出来都是0.1s 被抢完
<onlylove> imtxc: 简单有效的办法，减少网上售票票池容量
<onlylove> imtxc: 乖乖的排队去
<abineQ> imtx
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 关于wine qq2012各种版本问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453967 wine qq2012 各种版本已经尝试安装。然后用一天后就出现版本太旧，请更新等问题， 有网友说。卸载了。再重新安装。已经尝试N次。也是一样。用一天两天。就出现同样的问题， 至于说用2013的QQ。。实
<^k^>  ─> 话实说。。实在是太卡了。。求大婶 告诉解决方法。。万谢。。。 别让我用web.qq啊！！因为无法截图跟传输文件。这是一个大问题。 统 …
<abineQ> imtxc: 不坐火车
<dreameyespnme> 那我怎么抢到票呢
<dreameyespnme> 我得开票当天抢啊。。
<Niac> 我也已经买了
<dreameyespnme> 买了什么？
<Niac> 高铁
<dreameyespnme> 我要买22号的 3号才能买儿童票
<Niac> 高铁和动车有什么区别啊
<Niac> dreameyespnme：你又不是儿童
<imtxc> dreameyespnme: 22 号的？ 那元旦就得下手了
<dreameyespnme> 对啊 3号买
<onlylove> 请假，去车站排队
<onlylove> 两张一起买
<dreameyespnme> 网上怎么抢啊
<dreameyespnme> 排队？
<kingbo> 只有80端口的代理，能做成透明代理吗？
<kingbo> 也就是二级透明代理
<dreameyespnme> 昨天一个客服跟我说一个身份证不能买学生票和儿童票
<dreameyespnme> 一个又说可以。。
<dreameyespnme> 我混乱了
<onlylove> dreameyespnme: 所以你可以电话购票或者直接去车站买票试试
<imtxc> dreameyespnme: 就是在出来票的那一瞬间，你下单
<imtxc> dreameyespnme: 身份证可以买学生票这个我可以确定，至少去年可以
<onlylove> imtxc: 你家ntp是火车站的？
<imtxc> dreameyespnme: 其实任何人都可以买学生票
<onlylove> imtxc: 她的意思是俩票
<imtxc> 不过取的时候要验证学生证而已
<onlylove> imtxc: 验证那个ic吧……
<dreameyespnme> 是吗？
<imtxc> onlylove: 恩，我以前就借别人的证买过
<wiiw> 嗯，可以借
<onlylove> imtxc: 上学的时候学校发那么个东西，要糊在学生证上
<imtxc> onlylove: 但是去年春运的时候变了，还要验证站点，就是乘车区间
<onlylove> imtxc: 问题是，查票的时候会查你
<dreameyespnme> 就是儿童票怎么买我昨天问过
<imtxc> onlylove: 大不了补钱
<dreameyespnme> 一个要成人身份证
<imtxc> onlylove: 他能赶你下车不行？
<wiiw> 借用别人的就行，除非需要指纹或面部轮廓识别
<dreameyespnme>  学生票很严
<imtxc> wiiw: onlylove 我之前就借别人的两次，一次硬座一次硬卧，都没有查
<dreameyespnme> 有一次我后面的区间没有盖章
<dreameyespnme> 然后就要我补票了
<dreameyespnme> 尼玛
<dreameyespnme> 尼玛
<imtxc> dreameyespnme: 补票是小事，主要的是得有票
<dreameyespnme> 学生证上有家庭地址啊
<dreameyespnme> 擦
<imtxc> 先上去才是王道
<dreameyespnme> 好吧 你运气好
<onlylove> dreameyespnme: 你不知道那是堆脑残？
<onlylove> dreameyespnme: 在那些人眼里，就不应该有学生票这么个东西
<onlylove> dreameyespnme: 换句话说，除了专列，剩下的，都得是全票
<dreameyespnme> 所以我就补票了啊 而且那次是跟我一起回家的一个学长托人买的
<dreameyespnme> 还尼玛多花了钱
<imtxc> dreameyespnme: 不过那次卧铺比较危险，查学生证，查到我那里的时候问我要，我刚说了一个“我……”字，她就说啊你查过了对吧，我对“啊，对对对”
<imtxc> 我要说我往带了来着
<dreameyespnme> 。。。。
<dreameyespnme> 我就是栽在卧铺上
<dreameyespnme> 好吧 我运气一向不好
<dreameyespnme> 所以我怕我3号请不到票
<dreameyespnme> 这样我就得抱着我外甥女回家了。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 一个没useage的shell，里面一堆$1 ${2}
<onlylove> imtxc: 我咋知道那参数是啥
<dreameyespnme> 22号的票好买么
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • THINKPAD T410 ,UBUNTU 12.04 指纹识别率好低!求解决! http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453969 按照这个帖子 http://www.linuxidc.com/Linux/2012-05/59544.htm 安装得指纹识别,但是识别率好低, 我的系统是12.04,笔记本型号 THINKPAD T410 有谁有解决办法木?现在每次都得滑个3次以上,一般都4次以
<^k^>  ─> 上才能被识别! 在FEDORA19,20下,识别率都比这高得多啊,滑个一两次就OK了. 求解决. 统计信息: 发表于 由 xy_god — 2013-12-26 11:25
<onlylove> imtxc: 那么多蛋疼的用指纹识别的？
<kingbo> 用一级http代理做的透明二级代理，应该只能叫二级http透明代理吧，与网关+squid做全透明应该是有差别的吧，求教了
<onlylove> 没做过，不清楚
<imtxc> onlylove: 只能看代码猜参数的意思了
<freeflying> gfrog, 基蛙
<kingbo> 感觉:前者是本来不能上网，代理后能上网;后者是本来能上网，限制上网
<kingbo> 出发点完全不一样啊
<kingbo> 功效也不一样吧？？？
<freeflying> imtxc, 真不收我的310tx啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 壕
<gfrog> freeflying: 拿你的知音看去了，哈哈
<freeflying> gfrog, 心率带居然坏了
<freeflying> gfrog, 那个都有的
<imtxc> freeflying: 恩啊……
<freeflying> gfrog, 是会员
 * adam8157 nnnnnnnnnd  有时间看地心引力了 地心引力下线了, 有时间看无人区了 无人区下线了
<imtxc> adam8157: 看盗版 lol
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ +1
<gfrog> freeflying: 我木有……
<imtxc> adam8157: 还真是哎，我看有的打折多的机票都不允许退改签
<gfrog> freeflying: 咋坏的……
<adam8157> imtxc: 本来就是
<imtxc> gfrog: 咋坏的，爆表了呗
<imtxc> 侯总激烈运动的时候检测心率
<adam8157> imtxc: 要不你不就定个便宜的然后改成贵的时间了?
<adam8157> imtxc: 让我帮你订的话可以省50软妹币
<gfrog> adam8157: 弱爆
<gfrog> adam8157: 我都看完了
<gfrog> adam8157: 今晚去看定制
 * adam8157 有券
<imtxc> adam8157: 啊，已经订了嘛
<imtxc> gfrog: 千万别看定制
<adam8157> imtxc: 渣渣
<onlylove> http://item.jd.com/802709.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 【TP-LINKTL-WDR7500】TP-LINK TL-WDR7500 1750M 11AC双频千兆无线路由器【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城
<adam8157> 我也不想看定制
<gfrog> imtxc: 为毛？
<imtxc> gfrog: 100% 能睡着
<gfrog> imtxc: 因为你看了？
<imtxc> gfrog: 恩
<gfrog> imtxc: 你说不好就不好？
<imtxc> gfrog: 保证你能睡着就是了
<adam8157> 最近还有啥可以看的?
<onlylove> 唉，tp这是疯了，6天线
<imtxc> gfrog: 啊，好吧，我错了
<adam8157> imtxc: 你买的全价?>
<gfrog> imtxc: 是说我的审美跟你一样？
<imtxc> gfrog: 我错了，当我没说
<imtxc> adam8157: 9.1
<adam8157> imtxc: 唉 咱有券儿啊 不早说
<imtxc> adam8157: 额
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • Dell inspiron -7420 无法联网，wifi搜索不到网络，求助！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453972 昨天夜里装了Ubuntu 12.04 64bit在我的笔记本上和Windows 7共存，当时wifi是可以联网的。装好后系统提示更新一些东西，我更新了，电脑一夜没关，早上来公司上班，发现U
<^k^>  ─> buntu搜索不到无线网络，windows可以，求大神帮忙找找问题，解决一下，谢谢各位了！ 下面是Ubuntu 的截图，和 Windows下的截图： 统计信息: …
<adam8157> 私人订制这片儿和妹子看看也就罢了, 自己的话没感觉值得去影院
<imtxc> gfrog: 明天你还这样说的话，就算我多嘴过头了
<Sm4rkey> x.25 网络 怎么玩啊
<Sm4rkey> 调制解调器 不好买了
<gfrog> imtxc: 太囧当年骂得人也满地都是，但是我看的一样乐呵。
<gfrog> adam8157: 你有哪的券？
<adam8157> freeflying: 猴总 里程换的机票果然时间都不好啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 你说机票还是电影票... 都有券儿
<gfrog> adam8157: 电影票
<gfrog> adam8157: 机票无爱。
<adam8157> gfrog: 玩主影院? 招商手机银行客户端里的
<gfrog> adam8157: 那坨垃圾，没靠谱的影院。还不如用美团买。
 * adam8157 薅羊毛的技能虽然离hamo还很远 但是也不错了
<gfrog> adam8157: 时光网也行
<adam8157> gfrog: 有金逸
<gfrog> adam8157: 刚想发推吐槽金逸好嘛……
<adam8157> gfrog: 羊毛我就不挑了
<adam8157> gfrog: 就去过美嘉和金逸.....
<adam8157> gfrog: 哦 你们那的也去过
<eexpress> 薅羊毛。。的蛋蛋
<adam8157> gfrog: 圣熙那个
<eexpress> 小资蛋蛋
<gfrog> adam8157: 金逸选二号厅
<adam8157> eexpress: ...
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 关于自动在ipv6和ipv4之间转换的服务器的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453973 有些服务器，当你有v6接入的时候，就会从6访问，如果没有则走v4 但是有时候有个问题，我们这边6经常抽风，也就是服务器认为我们走6接入了，但是实际上不通 这种情况如何转成走
<^k^>  ─> v4访问？ 比如这个源，不通畅的时候就这样： ~$ sudo apt-get update 0% [Connecting to mirrors.ustc.edu.cn (2001:da8:d800:95::110)] 还有google，网络好的时候 …
<imtxc> adam8157: 座灰机的箱子最大是多少寸？
<adam8157> imtxc: 不知道...
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 帝都电影院是越大越贵的？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 难道不应该是越小越贵么？
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 应该是地段吧
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 中关村也算地段...
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 金逸那里地段好
<adam8157> 我大中关村被鄙视了
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 丫的3D厅不靠谱，还贵的要死
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 哦，哈哈
<imtxc> 我觉得还是选出爆米花最好吃的影院比较靠谱
<gfrog> adam8157: 吃饭叫我
<adam8157> gfrog: 好
<dreameyesonme> 擦 又被12306给骗了
 * jiong 
<adam8157> dreameyesonme: 啷个?
<dreameyesonme> 尼玛 儿童和学生票不能一起买
<dreameyesonme> 什么破规定
<adam8157> dreameyesonme: 剥夺了学生的生育权
<MeaCulpa> 今年12306不知道顶得住么
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 违反婚姻法吧
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 大学生生孩子很正常吧
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 不会啊, 大学生岁数够了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我是说铁道部违反...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 可能是没想到有带着孩子上学的吧
<adam8157> dreameyesonme: 火车票多少钱?
<dreameyesonme> 你们干嘛
<dreameyesonme> 我带着我姐孩子回家
<dreameyesonme> 我姐放假天数太少了
<adam8157> dreameyesonme: 我的意思是不贵的话就买张全票吧
<dreameyesonme> 嗯 现在我想的是两个方案
<dreameyesonme> 但是怕当天抢票两张都买不到
<dreameyesonme> 这样我是先定一张学生票比较好呢还是比较好呢
<dreameyesonme> 要是我买全票 那就得等到3号抢。。
<dreameyesonme> 抢不到怎么办
<imtxc> dreameyesonme: 你现在也订不到3号的学生票了吧
<freeflying> gfrog, 不知道啊
<adam8157> 呵呵
<dreameyesonme> 定22号的学生票
<dreameyesonme> 可以的
<freeflying> adam8157, 优先给白金卡 然后金卡
<adam8157> freeflying: 555
<gfrog> freeflying: 趁机换新的好了，哈哈
<freeflying> gfrog, 还是等个可穿戴的设备吧
<gfrog> freeflying: 呵呵呵。
<freeflying> gfrog, 貌似adidas表也出了
<freeflying> adam8157, 你才多少公里啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 高富帅都喜欢可穿戴设备
<adam8157> freeflying: 8500...
<freeflying> adam8157, 不够一张啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 够了, 到威海这种地方很合适, 近 而且不打折的地方
<freeflying> adam8157, 威海都有机场啊, 果然高帅富
<adam8157> freeflying: 一天三班北京到威海的...
<freeflying> adam8157, 比到大连还多呢
<freeflying> gfrog, 高帅富都有小蜜跟着记录的
<gfrog> freeflying: 高富帅出去骑单车，小蜜哪能追的上。 骑小蜜的时候小蜜倒是可以帮着记录，lol
<freeflying> lol
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37784
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 百度日文输入法被指存在泄密风险
<maxiaojun> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=37766
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | ReactOS发起Kickstarter众筹
<Combe> 大家好，请问有人吗？
<Combe> 我有一个问题。
<Combe> 希望得到大家的帮助。
<Combe> 有人在吗？
<^k^> Combe:点点点. 12:54 新年快乐 : 35.462天
<maxiaojun> 問吧
<zsc_> http://z.56.com/c_193998/
<^k^> zsc_: ⇪ 屌丝在宿舍撸克罗地亚狂想曲 看到鼓手时我跪下尿了一地！高端大气上档次！狂拽酷炫屌炸天！_笑一笑，十年少_视频小镇 - 56.com
<maxiaojun> Combe: ?
<zsc_> 乐子,看看笑一笑
<freeflying> gfrog, http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.140.VKu5Qy&id=23202204761&_u=q16qekd5909
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ 【配件散卖】正品 adidas MICOACH 心率带 步频器 ANT+ Garmin 价格:2.00 - 210.00 元
<Combe> 我是UEFI + GTP安装的ubuntu 13.10+windows8。 先前用Mbr的时候安装的系统，我关闭独显之后将那两串命令见加到/etc还是那个目录下一个叫rc还是还是什么的文件就可以开机关闭独显。
<Combe> 现在，如果我加入那两个命令，开机就进不去桌面。。
<Combe> 是不是必须要进入桌面后才能运行那两个命令？
<maxiaojun> 哪兩個命令？
<Combe> 我将那两个删掉，再重启就可以进桌面了。
<Combe> echo IGD > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch echo OFF > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch
<maxiaojun> 其實我覺得能進入桌面就不要折騰這種了...
<Combe> 我掉线了？
<Combe> 额。。。
<Combe> 不关闭双显卡，机器很快就烫到死机。
<yunfan> freeflying: 电视送到了 箱子好大
<maxiaojun> 那話說你進不去桌面是什麼現象？
<Combe> 就是在tty下跑命令啊。。。
<onlylove> 唉……高大上的双显卡，我啥时候也弄个去
<adam8157> gfrog: 我我我
<gfrog> adam8157: …… 下次说人话
<Combe> [     16.628058]  [drm] ………………………………
<Combe> 诸如此类。
<Combe> 有没有哪个文档编辑后是在载入桌面后运行命令的？
<Combe> 不然我还要开机手动关显卡- -
<madper> Combe: uefi安装的系统, 会影响你如何关闭显卡?
<Combe> 传统的mbr引导，这个命令这么用就没有问题。
<madper> Combe: 你现在是uefi stub还是uefi起grub?
<maxiaojun> 其實目前Ubuntu開發者推薦的好像是只啓用獨顯
<madper> Combe: 一般的dm都会读取xprofile吧.
<maxiaojun> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/HybridGraphics
<^k^> ⇪ ti: X/Config/HybridGraphics - Ubuntu Wiki
<Combe> uefi stub就是开机在选择boot drvie里面选择引导的系统那种吗？
<madper> Combe: 恩.
<Combe> 那我是uefi stub后再uefi grub - -
<Combe> 选择ubunt 会进grub。。。
<madper> Combe: uefi stub是说, 直接读取kernel启动, 不用grub或者别的boot loader
<madper> Combe: 那你就不是stub.
<madper> Combe: 所以最后一点区别我也想不到了. 所以你的这个问题在我眼里是uefi无关的
<maxiaojun> 理論上當然無關...
<maxiaojun> 實際說不定你就撞到某個bug上了...
<Combe> 可是我的确遇到了。。。
<Combe> 如果使用传统的mbr引导，就什么事情都没有。
<maxiaojun> 其實你是N卡還是A卡，獨顯
<Combe> 都是A
<Combe> 都是A卡。
<madper> Combe: 你现在的mbr还可以用???
<Combe> 不能用。
<madper> Combe: 那你怎么知道mbr引导就没问题??
<Combe> 我mbr装过。
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 怎么解决USB接入手机，加载卡住的问题？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453974 系统debian 7 通过USB接入手机时， 文件管理器（？）右下角显示：loading 左上角提示： open Rhythmbox music player 左上角提示：these files are on a digital audio player 重点是此时读取不到手机存储盘的内
<maxiaojun> A卡直接裝閉源驅動行不...
<madper> Combe: maxiaojun: 如果是acpi变化, 我觉得还是有可能的. 但是只是uefi, 应该不会影响显卡.
<maxiaojun> 看我前面那個鏈接
<Combe> 官方有我显卡的必源驱动，但是放出了两个。有个装上去会出问题，有个是完美的。但是我分不清出哪个有问题。不敢装了- -
<maxiaojun> madper: 改一行內核代碼就有可能影響
<maxiaojun> Combe: 你這個是13.10還是以前的經驗？
<Combe> 13.10我最进才用。。。我以前是用12.04LTS或者是elementary。。这两个在我的机器上uefi根本装不起来。。
<Combe> 刚引导，选择是安装还是什么的时候那段会花屏。。。按照记忆进去装好以后一旦进windwos，就挂了。。
<Combe> 只有13.10没问题- -
<madper> Combe: 所以, 你现在已经确定的是: 以legacy mode安装ubuntu 13.10, 能正常启动并且关闭显卡, 以uefi mode安装ubuntu 13.10, 就不行了. 是吗?
<Combe> legacy mode无法引导ubuntu 13.10
<Combe> 我是说安装程序。
<Combe> 只能装低版本的。
<madper> Combe: 那你刚才怎么说 "<Combe> 如果使用传统的mbr引导，就什么事情都没有。"
<Combe> 传统的mbr是装的12.04
<madper> Combe: ... 版本变化这么大, 你怎么就说uefi的问题...
<maxiaojun> +
<Combe> 好吧- -我菜鸟。。
<madper> Combe: 你的问题, 跟uefi, 半毛钱关系也没有 .
<Combe> 我只是想来问问，那两个命令如何延迟到载入桌面后自动运行？
<madper> Combe: 刚才不是跟你说了?
<maxiaojun> Xsession?
<madper> <madper> Combe: 一般的dm都会读取xprofile吧.
<Combe> 没看到啊。
<Combe> xprofile 在/home目录下吗？
<maxiaojun> 或者xdg autostart
<maxiaojun> 其實我覺得xdg autostart更科學一點...
<Combe> 到底改哪个啊？
<maxiaojun> 稍等哦
<madper> Combe: 所以为什么这么简单的问题, 你不google一下: Specify which programs start automatically after logging in using gnome-session-properties. This tool is part of the gnome-session package.
<maxiaojun> 那個是基於xdg autostart的
<maxiaojun> 你把你要的命令寫進一個文件先
<jusss> 你们在讨论啥？
<jusss> 开机自动执行什么文件？
<maxiaojun> 然後自己造一個.desktop放進~/.config/autostart（就你自己）或者/etc/xdg/autostart（所有用戶）
<maxiaojun> 或者用gnome-session-properties，那個就是改~/.config/autostart其實
<maxiaojun>  jusss: 進桌面後執行關閉讀顯的命令
<maxiaojun> 獨顯
<madper> jusss: 在讨论提问的时候, 说清楚自己的环境以及不说自己的胡乱猜测的重要性
<maxiaojun> test
<^k^> maxiaojun:点点点. 13:19 新年快乐 : 35.445天
<madper> ma
<madper> maxiaojun: 跑了.
<maxiaojun> madper: 感覺您吐槽他太多了
<madper> maxiaojun: 不被吐槽, 如何成长.
<madper> maxiaojun: 这次不指出他提问的时候的错误, 下次他还是不会呀
<jusss> madper: 你就直接简单的告诉人家多好
<madper> jusss: 告诉什么?
<jusss> madper: 他的问题
<maxiaojun> 其實我是覺得「提問的智慧」只適用geek
<madper> jusss: 你看上下文了嘛? 你知道是什么事吗? 我直接告诉他两个方法的!
<jusss> madper: 哦，我没看到。。。
<madper> jusss: 你丫狗屁都不知道, 有啥好教我怎么做的?!
<maxiaojun> 不過你說xprofile，也有可能人家看不懂嘛
<madper> maxiaojun: 他不知道要提出来呀. 他不说, 我怎么知道.
<madper> maxiaojun: 难道我要从如何进入终端, 如果cd到 /etc目录开始教起?
<maxiaojun> 其實你早點說出那個gnome-session-properties就好了
<madper> maxiaojun: nnnnd, 弄得倒是我的错了.
<madper> maxiaojun: 我怎么说的也比你早, 你早点儿说出来也好呀
<madper> maxiaojun: 我才不关心多显卡, 我只关心uefi. 我是看到她说uefi的问题, 所以才上来问问.
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Ubuntu 14.04 Alpha 1 发布 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453978 Ubuntu 14.04 不稳定版本第 一个 alpha 版本现在可以下载了。在想尝鲜和想小白鼠之前说一 下，这是测试版本，不适合做正式的生产系统，错误是难免的。 同时发布的测试版本包括有中国定制版 UbuntuKylin，优秀的 Xu …
<^k^>  雅 Ubuntu GNOME。 更新是 3.12.0.7 的 Ubuntu Linux kernel 和 Firefox 最新版本。 Xubuntu 上还包括 xfce4，设置一个新的版本，而 Edubuntu …
<maxiaojun> 我也一時沒想到，只想到xdg autostart
<maxiaojun> 或者你在搞內核相關的工作？
<maxiaojun> 話說
<madper> maxiaojun: 没. 我就是打酱油的.
<uuair> 哟，今天这里居然都是灌水的啊，难得。
<adam8157> madper: 连续好几周四天工作制了
<madper> adam8157: ... ... 土豪, 你在这里炫耀, 你爸妈知道吗?!
<adam8157> madper: 假不休就没了
<madper> adam8157: 一年多少天?
<adam8157> madper: 15+N
<madper> adam8157: 膜拜.
<adam8157> madper: 贵司不一样
<adam8157> madper: 贵司不一样 么
<madper> adam8157: 只有15
<madper> adam8157: 没有N
<adam8157> madper: 贵司carry over的policy好太多
<madper> adam8157: 恩, 这倒是.
<madper> adam8157: 我今年6天, 留到明年了
<madper> adam8157: 没事, 赚了.
<adam8157> madper: 羡慕
<madper> adam8157: 声卡驱动, 挺不好写的.
<madper> adam8157: 我到现在, 硬件还没闹明白呢...
<adam8157> madper: 最近被要求写一个codec和一个sensor的驱动
<madper> adam8157: 求听alsa的maintainer的那个讲话.
<adam8157> madper: 有正经spec
<madper> adam8157: codec, 除了声卡有, 还有谁有?
<madper> adam8157: 谁的spec? 总线的还是啥的?
<adam8157> madper: 去找takashi吧, 我们组的去带孩子了
<adam8157> madper: 硬件的
<madper> adam8157: 声卡的spec??? 我去找找去...
<madper> adam8157: 你上次在呆湾听得那个人的演讲嘛不是? 有视频吗?
<adam8157> madper: 没, 不是演讲, 就是我们组会..... 所以没视频
<madper> adam8157: ... ... cry
<madper> T_T
<freeflying> adam8157, 来我CDO吧
<adam8157> CDO?
<freeflying> adam8157, 政策也比你PES好多饿
<freeflying> 多了
<adam8157> 羡慕
<imtxc> yunfan: 在什么地方买的电视？
<imtxc> yunfan: 亚马逊什么的，箱子都大得出奇
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐
<gfrog> adam8157: 猕猴桃很甜啊
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<gfrog> adam8157: 我CDO今年可以带10天假到明年。
<madper> gfrog: 你连续5年不休息, 然后第六年歇100天多好....
<gfrog> madper: 只有今年特殊，是个例外。以后不一定有这好事
<madper> gfrog: 哦...
<madper> gfrog: 膜拜贵公司
<adam8157> gfrog: 羡慕
<wiiw> 年休不够用啊
<imtxc> 膜拜
 * madper 期待kk自动识别炫耀, 然后t掉
<madper> wiiw: ^^ 这个功能可以实现吗?
<freeflying> gfrog, http://bbs.runbible.cn/thread-277810-1-1.html
<freeflying> gfrog, 不休还可以补钱
<freeflying> lol
<gfrog> freeflying: 反正我还没几天。
<gfrog> freeflying: 我一般都不会让年假剩下的……
<freeflying> gfrog, 我还剩下6天貌似
<gfrog> freeflying: 这是你发的帖子？
<freeflying> gfrog, 是啊
<freeflying> imtxc, http://bbs.runbible.cn/thread-277810-1-1.html
<onlylove> 你们……
<gfrog> freeflying: 高端
<freeflying> imtxc, 帮我宣传宣传
<onlylove> 都那么多年假么！
<imtxc> freeflying: 啊
<imtxc> freeflying: 在论坛上出不得带价么
<freeflying> imtxc, 忘记写了,等有人问再说吧
<wiiw> madper: 这个功能不需要吧，炫耀一下可以促进消费
<madper> wiiw: lol~
<madper> wiiw: 好吧~
<onlylove> freeflying: 你啥不卖……
<freeflying> onlylove, 我明年年假是19天了
<madper> wiiw: 我就是单纯的见不得别人过得比我好而已~
<onlylove> imtxc: 我感觉侯总没有不卖的东西……
<maxiaojun> chmsee從debian刪除了...
<freeflying> onlylove, 啥叫啥不卖啊
<maxiaojun> 14.04也沒有了
<madper> onlylove: 我还有六天多年假... 明年21天了
<onlylove> freeflying: 感觉你什么都卖……
<freeflying> onlylove, 以前乱败东西啊
 * imtxc 我用加班换年假
<wiiw> madper: 21天，这么多，我也来加入
<onlylove> freeflying: 没钱怎么乱败
<madper> wiiw: 好呀!
<onlylove> freeflying: 看我，想败都没得败
<freeflying> madper, 你啥高帅富公司啊,我也去
<onlylove> maxiaojun: chm？
<madper> freeflying: 我是今年一天都没修好伐?!
<freeflying> madper, 为啥不休啊
<maxiaojun> 對啊
<madper> maxiaojun: kchmviewer也可以, 不知道debian有没有.
<madper> freeflying: 留着先.
<freeflying> madper, 休婚嫁用?
<madper> freeflying: 等有钱了, 去个远点儿的地方玩
<madper> freeflying: 我想下去哪儿... 想去个远的
<madper> freeflying: 陶然亭怎么样?
<freeflying> madper, 靠谱, 玉兔已然登月了
<wiiw> madper: 年休还能积累的，真好
<maxiaojun> 抵制kde，暫時換xchm了
<freeflying> maxiaojun, lol
<freeflying> maxiaojun, 好年轻啊
<freeflying> happyaron, ^^
<onlylove> 这得多大仇
<maxiaojun> 誰叫kde垃圾lib這麼多，不乖乖用Qt
<freeflying> 跑会步去
<onlylove> kde不用qt了？
<maxiaojun> 自己包了一層目測
<wiiw> 可以直接 sys call
<yunfan> imtxc: 天猫上买的海尔的
<yunfan> imtxc: 这个支持好多 android的很爽
<imtxc> madper: 前东家那里可以攒到好多年假，在这边没有加过班，不知道能不能攒
<yunfan> 当屏幕用也可以 ^_^
<adam8157> 我觉得抵制chm比较靠谱
<onlylove> adam8157: 恩，这想法不错
<onlylove> imtxc: 你们的年假都可以累积的？
<madper> imtxc: 年假和加班有啥关系?
<imtxc> madper: 我之前的东家，加一天班，除了加班补贴然后加一天年假
<madper> imtxc: 推荐我, 我去!
<imtxc> madper: 倒闭了
<madper> imtxc: 哦...
<maxiaojun> adam8157: 朝內朝外都有chm電子書...
<adam8157> maxiaojun: 我没这需求, 而且你大可以用7z解压开然后用浏览器看
<imtxc> onlylove: 可以累计
<imtxc> onlylove: 但是不能一次请
<onlylove> imtxc: 我这边是不用作废！
<imtxc> onlylove: 不能连续的用太多年假
<maxiaojun> 其實我是想實在蛋疼了研究下能不能搞個Chrome擴展
<imtxc> onlylove: 不用换成钱啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 不用的年假可以折合一天的工资啊
<maxiaojun> 另外我很以外非MS世界居然沒搞出什麼普及的替代品
<maxiaojun> 意外
<onlylove> imtxc: 我再仔细看看薪资规定去……
<imtxc> onlylove: 哈，这个就看公司规定了
<onlylove> maxiaojun: 非ms的世界都在线了吧
<KAO> 大家都在卡
<KAO> 都在啦
<imtxc> onlylove: 我前东家的前leader，一年攒了70天的年假……，然后用着70天换了两个多月的工资……
 * adam8157 afk
<maxiaojun> 很多經典書只有chm啊，動物社倒是有pdf
<onlylove> http://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/index.html
<imtxc> onlylove: 我见过的最能加班的人之一
<onlylove> imtxc: 疯子
<onlylove> 我需求不高，有书能看就成
<imtxc> onlylove: 每个周六 + 50% 的周日
<maxiaojun> onlylove: LDP那些爛東西...
<imtxc> yunfan: 喔啊，有电视看了啊，没买游戏机什么的？
<onlylove> maxiaojun: abs不好吗
<maxiaojun> 上來就說一大堆細節，直接pass
<roylez> imtxc: 什么公司可以攒出70天年假来？
<imtxc> roylez: 我前东家，周末加一天班加一天年假
<onlylove> maxiaojun: 那来个好用的shell书
<imtxc> 感觉是个 bug 啊……
<maxiaojun> shell這種爛東西很難有好用的書
<onlylove> maxiaojun: 我不经常写这些，需要用的时候随时查，所以不用perl了
<onlylove> maxiaojun: 给个好用的东西，目前条件是，上面遗留下来的是shell
<madper> onlylove: shell应该直接看cookbook之类的东西.
<maxiaojun> 我覺得The Unix Programming Environment還能看看
<madper> onlylove: 本来shell就是为了实用.
<maxiaojun> 上次看到國內出了影印果斷買了
<maxiaojun> 雖然要自己過濾過時信息
<onlylove> UNIX环境编程，那书好厚
<maxiaojun> 不是APUE
<onlylove> 高价板砖
<maxiaojun> http://cm.bell-labs.com/cm/cs/upe/
<onlylove> 看最下面一张图
<onlylove> 很厚了
<maxiaojun> 算上index才357頁
<onlylove> 头疼……
<onlylove> 不知道为啥
<onlylove> 哦，那 就是封皮厚……
<madper> onlylove: 现在想学啥, 书都很厚的... 除非啥都不学.
<onlylove> madper: 入门也要看那么厚的书么
<maxiaojun> Hardcover與Paperback的區別
<maxiaojun> 入門你看個cheat sheet就夠了，如果你學的東西不是太奇葩的話
<onlylove> 那个单词叫啥来着，忘了……
<onlylove> 总觉得cheat sheet的东西不够多，但是又不想太深入
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪叔儿， "interface": "eth0" 这样的字符串，能只grep出eth0这个字符串么？ 或者awk呢？
<onlylove> gfrog: 好像awk可以
 * adam8157 看来还是躲不开微信...
<madper> gfrog: grep比较难. awk简单.
<madper> adam8157: 加我好友
<imtxc> 朋友圈啊
<imtxc> 也带我玩呗， madper adam8157
<adam8157> 唉, 到底要不要注册呢? 可以注销么?
<imtxc> 不能注销
<imtxc> 不想用了只能删好友、改号码等手段
<dreameyesonme> 如何该号码？
<adam8157> dreameyesonme: 改手机绑定什么的
<imtxc> dreameyesonme: 微信号码可以该
<dreameyesonme> 算了
<maxiaojun> http://www.php.net/download-docs.php
<imtxc> adam8157: 但是微信的黑名单没有qq的那样方便，直接从对方那里也删除
<^k^> maxiaojun: ⇪ PHP: Download documentation
<maxiaojun> 至今有人發佈chm
<yunfan> imtxc: 游戏机要等发工资了 这个月花了上万了 要缓一缓 不过他是android 我可以装个nes模拟器在里面玩经典游戏
<madper> echo '"interface": "eth0"' | awk -F": " '{gsub("\"","", $2); print $2}'   cc gfrog
<yunfan> imtxc: 微信是单向的 删对方没意义
<dreameyesonme> 妈蛋 明天考试要写一份离婚判决
<adam8157> dreameyesonme: ....
<yunfan> dreameyesonme: 早练习  将来用得上
<dreameyesonme> ==
<yunfan> 我说当律师
<roylez> dreameyesonme: 哇，以后我就指望你帮忙了
 * yunfan 破家县令 灭门太守 棒打鸳鸯律师事务所
<yunfan> roylez: 可以多分点财产？
<roylez> yunfan: 少些麻烦而已
<dreameyesonme> 帮忙个P呀 你又不在大陆离婚！
<roylez> dreameyesonme: 是在大陆离啊，去法院
<yunfan> 这话说的 主席全球都有妻室
 * adam8157 安装中
<dreameyesonme> 你不是说要去香港的法院么/
<madper> adam8157: 明智.
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋安装中？
<yunfan> 那个是主席在香港包的
<adam8157> madper: 不能让别人迎合我不是
<roylez> dreameyesonme: 香港结婚，内地法院就可以离了
<gfrog> adam8157: 你要摇妹子了？
<imtxc> 目测这个别人不简单啊
<dreameyesonme> o 。。你说的是不能协议时吧？
<dreameyesonme> 是吧。。
<roylez> 对，协议不行
<dreameyesonme> 赶紧去找你的第二春吧
<dreameyesonme> 别在这闲聊
<roylez> 我是在上班好不好....
<madper> adam8157: 对. 尤其是不用微信, 太特立独行了
<roylez> 拿钱的，我岂会闲聊？！
<madper> adam8157: 大势所趋.
<adam8157> gfrog: 最近好多人问我微信号... 只好搞个了
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋有微信了？
<yunfan> roylez: 好有职业道德 崇拜你哦
<madper> gfrog: 我来帮你翻译: 为了yp, 只好搞个了
<roylez> adam8157: telegram貌似不错，可惜用的人太少
<gfrog> adam8157: 好多人是你的新机油么？
<yunfan> adam8157: 又抓到你打脸一次 已截图保存
<roylez> adam8157: 妈蛋的微信都20M了，跟猪一样
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Linux Deepin新增（巴西）巴拉那联邦大学镜像服务 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453985 中文版本： sada.png 近期Linux Deepin好事不断，今日Linux Deepin新增巴拉那联邦大学镜像服务，这将是Linux Deepin在拉丁美洲增设的第一个镜像源，感谢巴拉那联邦大学镜像服务器对Linux Deepin的大力支持，同
<^k^>  时也感谢再次期间帮忙联系的外国友人。 目前该镜像服务支持HTTP、FTP和rsync协议的连接，其地址分别如下： http://linuxdeepi …
<yunfan> roylez: 用web版
<adam8157> yunfan: 我是今天才装 不影响我之前不装的事实啊 打什么脸
<roylez> yunfan: web版慢到死，不知道怎么写的
<roylez> yunfan: 打的是蛋蛋啊
<dreameyesonme> 蛋蛋是什么
<maxiaojun> @adam8157 ?
<yunfan> adam8157: 你之前说的是 你不会去用sns的 在我问你微薄账户的时候
<roylez> 蛋蛋 →_→ adam8157
 * adam8157 注册了 节操丢了
<yunfan> 嘿嘿  账户多少？ 加一下
<gfrog> adam8157: 从此节操是路人啊
<roylez> adam8157: 节操个蛋蛋，给账号
<yunfan> 微信还是蛮方便的
<roylez> yunfan: 死肥仔还有你的
<madper> adam8157: 你可以去跟 hamo比节操了. 看谁的绝对值高
<yunfan> 语音质量还不错
<adam8157> madper: id要和别人不一样?
<madper> adam8157: 不用
<yunfan> 蛤魔呢 我还要找他玩minecraft的
<adam8157> madper: 那怎么能找到
<madper> adam8157: 微信号要跟别人不一样
<madper> adam8157: nick不用
<adam8157> yunfan: 稍等 我还在研究  也没问我密码啊??
<yunfan> 微信号用q号是一样的
<madper> adam8157: 你说的id... 估计是微信号? 那就是需要不同.
<roylez> adam8157: 你用手机号进的？
<yunfan> adam8157: 你就用你的q号登录上去好了 后面再改微信的id
<yunfan> adam8157: 这样子还可以接受qq离线信息
<adam8157> yunfan: 没有q
<adam8157> roylez: 嗯用得手机号 wechat id还没设置
<yunfan> adam8157: 没有q的中国人!!!
<dreameyesonme> 真费劲
<yunfan> adam8157: 你用手机号 将来换号码就麻烦了 我现在三个手机就是这样 被锁住了
<imtxc> 来加好友啊
<madper> Here you define the basic components such as PCM, mixer (e.g. AC97), MIDI (e.g. MPU-401), and other interfaces. Also, if you want a proc file, define it here, too.    adam8157 看了这句之后, 表示更乱了... pcm跟mixer一层也就算了... 竟然midi也是这一层的...
<madper> adam8157: 看来说的都是硬件 .
<dreameyesonme> 手机号有什么问题？
<imtxc> yunfan, madper , yunfan roylez  lol
<dreameyesonme> 我也用的手机号
<yunfan> imtxc: 你的？
<madper> imtxc: adam8157: 咱用gtalk就够了.
<imtxc> yunfan: 那是你没用手机注册过中国移动的手机支付……
<imtxc> yunfan: 也对，有 gtalk
<yunfan> dreameyesonme: 比如我之前用杭州移动绑的支付宝
<imtxc> yunfan: 我是 imtxc_
<yunfan> 现在就一直用着 都漫游4年了
<yunfan> 北京联通的号码绑着工资卡 也只好用着
<yunfan> 自己用个本地电信号码
<dreameyesonme> 。。。我的支付宝是手机号
<dreameyesonme> 但是换号之后就改成邮箱了
<yunfan> 我跟三大运营商都常年有业务合作关系！
<yunfan> 我的信用卡也是绑着移动号
<imtxc> dreameyesonme: 这种行为最危险
<imtxc> madper: 那你看到好妹子的联系方式，能用gtalk及时发给我么
<dreameyesonme> 为什么？
<madper> imtxc: 我自留呀
<yunfan> imtxc: 用户不存在 你这懒人
<imtxc> yunfan: 信用卡的绑定电话好看，借机卡的麻烦，要去柜台
<hulu> 谁了解 linux stream server
<imtxc> yunfan: 有下划线
<yunfan> imtxc: 不好改阿 广发卡 我难道去广东改？
<yunfan> imtxc: 我带了_的
<imtxc> yunfan: .. 让你不在帝都的时候改好
<yunfan> roylez: 你看 同样是重名  imtxc 和我的解决方式就不一样
<zhangwei> hulu, 就是一种协议
<imtxc> yunfan: 你一般用 yunfan2 ?
<hulu> zhangwei:什么协议？
<zhangwei> 这帝都也不下雪呀，这
<roylez> yunfan: imtxc 这个渣渣为啥要加...
<hulu> 我想做一个广播软件
<yunfan> roylez: 话不能这么说 就算是一条内裤 一张卫生纸 也是有他的用处的
<imtxc> r
<hulu> vlc 性能兼容性都不好
<imtxc> roylez, yunfan 擦，不加你们了
<zhangwei> hulu, 就是一种视频流
<roylez> yunfan: 不管是内科还是卫生纸都可以用来擦擦擦的
<imtxc> roylez: 渣西
<hulu> 有什么命令行工具？
<roylez> imtxc: 说吧，啥号
<yunfan> roylez: 俗话说 鳖有鳖路 虾有虾路 指不定什么时候你就碰到个情况 该是 imtxc 上场的时候了
<zhangwei> hulu, 这个真不知道
<hulu> 。。。
<imtxc> roylez: imtxc_ 啊，可是 yunfan 说不在...
<roylez> hulu: 音频还是视频？
<yunfan> imtxc: 确实不存在阿
<zhangwei> hulu, 上网查一下
<imtxc> roylez: yunfan 来 pm 你俩的，我来加
<yunfan> 难道要我截图给你看 手机的
<hulu> 视频
<roylez> imtxc: 微信带尾巴？？？渣
<yunfan> imtxc: 我刚才不是发给你了？
<yunfan> 是不是有大小写  全角半角？
<hulu> 我用过 darwin 的服务器，没有图像
<zhangwei> hulu, 好像叫什么stream://这样的协议
<yunfan> imtxc: 没下划线阿 尼马
<roylez> imtxc: 渣，用户不存在
<imtxc> yunfan: roylez 我加你俩了
 * imtxc 次喔，怪不得每次给妹子说微信号他们都加不了我
<zhangwei> 帝都咋还不下雪呀！
<yunfan> imtxc: 说不定是个bug 要不上报下 让他们送个礼物给你
<zhangwei> 这家伙要干死人了
<adam8157> yunfan: 你们看到我的webchat id是什么?
<imtxc> yunfan: 没 _ 的是 nick， 跟微信号不一样
<imtxc> adam8157: 点“我”
<roylez> adam8157: adam lee
<yunfan> adam8157: 看不到信息 你的和imtxc不一样 就个头像
<adam8157> imtxc: 显示not set啊
<hulu> zhangwei: 我是要流媒体服务器
<hulu> 不是协议
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐你加我了?
<imtxc> adam8157: 然后 set 啊
<roylez> adam8157: 加了
<imtxc> yunfan: 恩，通过什么样的方式加就能看到什么信息，比如用qq号加的，你就能看到我的qq号
<zhangwei> hulu, 那就是提供该服务的服务器呀
<imtxc> yunfan: 比如用“附近的人”功能加的，就只能看到是附近的人
<yunfan> 我估计是隐私策略吧  也许手机号的默认不显示什么的
<adam8157> imtxc: 我不想set啊
<hulu> zhangwei: 是什么服务器？
<adam8157> imtxc: 好像没啥影响
<imtxc> adam8157 用户名不存在
<zhangwei> hulu, linux服务器，提供流服务就行了
<imtxc> 我也set了，是带 _ 的，但是别人也搜不到……
<imtxc> adam8157: 你用手机号注册的？
<hulu> zhangwei: 哪种服务器提供流服务？
<zhangwei> hulu, http://www.linuxidc.com/Linux/2013-02/79118.htm
<onlylove> rm也算么
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 利用Nginx搭建http和rtmp协议的流媒体服务器_服务器应用_Linux公社-Linux系统门户网站
<onlylove> real不是有么
<zhangwei> hulu, 看下这篇文章。http://www.linuxidc.com/Linux/2013-02/79118.htm
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 上传一个文件到公司的ETS上，设了过期时间，6月，居然有31日给我选，选了，娘的报错说没这个日子.....
<zhangwei> hulu, 利用Nginx搭建http和rtmp协议的流媒体服务器
<zhangwei> 请问大家，现在较有人气的中文irc还有哪些呀？？？
<hulu> zhangwei: 这个好像不符合我的需求
<zhangwei> hulu, 不知道你要什么
<gfrog> adam8157: 你没微信号。
<hulu> ...
<zhangwei> hulu, 按你自己的要求google一下就好了
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西咱俩来摇一摇好了，lol
<roylez> gfrog: 我把摇一摇、漂流瓶什么的功能都禁了
<hulu> zhangwei: thx
<onlylove> hulu: https://www.google.com.sg/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=3&cad=rja&ved=0CE4QFjAC&url=http%3A%2F%2Fdocs.real.com%2Fdocs%2Fserver14%2Fwireline%2FHelix_Server_v14_QuickStart.pdf&ei=KNu7UuSjItLFoASCn4HwCg&usg=AFQjCNGdaHS8K9LSPE2jzNZvxKi4lc320A&sig2=iFwcoPJAaep4JHtNkCv4Eg
<^k^> ⇪ ti: err: no title
<onlylove> hulu: http://docs.real.com/docs/server14/wireline/Helix_Server_v14_QuickStart.pdf
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ length=0 ; type=application/pdf
<gfrog> roylez: 那你肿么摇妹纸？
<imtxc> 侯总的nick居然能搜到
<roylez> gfrog: 摇你妹
<dreameyesonme> 哈哈哈
<imtxc> 神的 nick 搜到是一个妹子
<roylez> imtxc: ee本来就是阿姨
<madper> hulu: 你是想共享nas/电脑中的视频给手机?
<maxiaojun> zhangwei: #c_lang_cn
<hulu> madper: 不完全是
<madper> hulu: 还要附带转码?
<maxiaojun> 這年頭real還沒死
<madper> hulu: 我用plex. 你可以看看是不是符合你要求. 这个很简单.
<hulu> madper: 谢谢，我看看
<adam8157> gfrog: 你有俩号?
<zhangwei> maxiaojun, 这也没几个人
<gfrog> adam8157: 木有啊
<maxiaojun> 人不多，但是說話很多
<zhangwei> 哦
<gfrog> roylez: momo
<zhangwei> 听说现在有去中心的im
<zhangwei> 不知道有人用过没
<onlylove> zhangwei: 这没几个人？那你去别处去吧
<zhangwei> onlylove, 。。。这代表的是#c_lan_cn
<zhangwei> onlylove, 刚上来几天就要替我？
<zhangwei> onlylove, 难怪中国都没什么人用irc了
<roylez> zhangwei: telegram，可惜没人用
<onlylove> zhangwei: 我说要踢你了？
<zhangwei> onlylove, 就是你搞的。哈哈
<madper> zhangwei: 真理.
<onlylove> zhangwei: 就算我不踢你，中国人有用irc的，你脑子有病吧
<onlylove> madper: 求被kick
<madper> onlylove: ...
<madper> onlylove: 何必呢...
<onlylove> madper: 我哪里说要踢他了
<onlylove> madper: 有这样的
<imtxc> 何必呢
<hulu> onlylove: 哪里能下载到安装包？
<zhangwei> onlylove, 你这是满腔怒火的节奏啊！
<imtxc> 给我个op，帮你们解决烦恼
<onlylove> madper: 你和我说何必，那他有何苦
<onlylove> zhangwei: 我说要踢你没，找证据，别TM满嘴喷粪
<onlylove> zhangwei: 我在这个频道轻易不说脏话
<onlylove> zhangwei: 再说了，我也没OP,怎么踢你
<ofan> yoooooooooo
<zhangwei> onlylove, 我错了。不该和你开玩笑。
<madper> onlylove: 你们诬陷我t人/要t人次数才叫多...
<madper> onlylove: nnnd, 我都不记得我上次t人是什么时候了.
<onlylove> zhangwei: 你那叫开玩笑？
<madper> onlylove: 每次别人一惹我, 就有一堆人说我会t他...
 * madper 前几天有人说arch不好, 就一堆人说他要被t... 言下之意不还是我会因此t他? 
 * adam8157 这会儿累死我了
<imtxc> madper: 12-13
<zhangwei> 现在貌似都是微信的。没什么人用别的吧
<dreameyesonme> 哎哟喂 我都被威胁不知道多少次了
<dreameyesonme> 我也还在啊
<madper> imtxc: 啥?
<gfrog> adam8157: 这么快就摇到妹纸了？
<imtxc> madper: 013-12-13 12:57:26     <--     iMadper has kicked imtxc
<maxiaojun> 其實irc全世界都不流行了
<madper> imtxc: lol~ 都半个月了~
<maxiaojun> 只不過新技術都沒有irc的「開放性」
<adam8157> gfrog: 推荐下我招商抽奖
<maxiaojun> 雖然irc連個完整的協議說明都沒
<imtxc> adam8157: 效率不错啊
<zhangwei> maxiaojun, 是卡，irc必定功能有限了
<madper> imtxc: 是imadper t的, 不是madper t的. 不是我t的
<zsc_> zhangwei: 整天泡qq,但有一天我觉悟了,再也不用qq等等,irc才是净土
<madper> 我擦...
<madper> -ChanServ- You have been opped on #Ubuntu-CN by happyaron    坏荣, 你干吗?
<zhangwei> zsc_, 我是真没你这觉悟啊
<zhangwei> 好多以前同学都在微信上。不用不行啊
<zsc_> zhangwei: 乃爱哪哪去..觉得不好就不要在这墨迹
<madper> ...
<madper> 怎么说话这么冲...
<dreameyesonme> ==他不一直这样么
<dreameyesonme> 都习惯了
<madper> dreameyesonme: 恩. 我知道, 但是还不习惯.
<imtxc> 只用qq？真羡慕你们，一个qq居然就够用了……
<dreameyesonme> 人本质好就行了
<gfrog> happyaron: 蓉蓉酱
<zhangwei> 恩，我也是，刚来没几天，有点不习惯。哈哈
<zhangwei> 原来这里人说话都这么开放的。了解
<adam8157> gfrog: 来推荐下?
<gfrog> adam8157: 推荐毛？
<maxiaojun> 話說這裡都被Ubuntu的什麼log的？
<zhangwei> 我说你们他妈的能不能说点正经事。全在这扯淡！
<adam8157> gfrog: 招商抽奖什么的?
<gfrog> adam8157: 啥抽奖？
<adam8157> gfrog: http://cc.cmbchina.com/Promotion/DetailInfo.aspx?guid=c838f2f1-8f93-4c1b-956f-cedee2464029
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ 招商银行 -- 荐微信，共88台iPad mini天天送，海量积分100%中奖！
<imtxc> 微信里那个抽奖
<imtxc> gfrog: 账单里面
<onlylove> maxiaojun: 有明文log
<gfrog> adam8157: 原来是为了薅羊毛
<adam8157> gfrog: 其实不是
<madper> zhangwei: 我想问的东西你不会. 所以只能跟你扯淡.
<zhangwei> madper, 想问什么？
 * roylez ( ‵□′)───C＜─___-)||| gfrog
 * roylez ( ‵□′)───C＜─___-)||| gfrog
 * roylez ( ‵□′)───C＜─___-)||| gfrog
 * roylez ( ‵□′)───C＜─___-)||| gfrog
 * roylez ( ‵□′)───C＜─___-)||| gfrog
<roylez> gfrog: 丫的太贱了啊
<freeflying> gfrog, 累啊
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 下载的字体如何导入系统字体文件夹里 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453986 我下载了一些字体如何导入系统字体文件夹里，请高手指教，谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 Napoleonken — 2013-12-26 15:46
<onlylove> hulu: http://www.realnetworks.com/helix/download-streaming-media-products/
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ Free Trials Helix Streaming Media Delivery Platform - Helix by RealNetworks
<onlylove> hulu: 我记得有开源版本的……这个是免费试用的
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总乃也摇一摇去了？
<gfrog> adam8157: 我早就加完了
<gfrog> adam8157: 你找别人推荐去吧
<adam8157> gfrog: 你推荐我啊
<adam8157> 你的推荐码
<gfrog> adam8157: 没兴趣，找别人吧。我对小招活动无爱
<adam8157> imtxc: 来
<freeflying> gfrog, 跑了5km
<imtxc> adam8157: msg 微信号
<gfrog> freeflying: 这大风天儿……
<adam8157> imtxc: 哦 我还没有微信号
<freeflying> gfrog, 其实一点不冷的
<imtxc> adam8157: 那他们怎么加你的……
<gfrog> freeflying: 高手……
<adam8157> imtxc: 手机
 * gfrog coffee time.
<dreameyesonme> 今儿个上海又重度污染
<adam8157> madper: 你来推荐下?
<madper> adam8157: 这么好? 行呀!
<maxiaojun> 我想問怎麼卸載字體...
<madper> maxiaojun: 我猜是: 删除文件, 然后更新字体缓存?
<maxiaojun> 用gnome-font-viewer安裝的
<onlylove> hulu: http://wecoo.iteye.com/blog/1119347
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Helix DNA SERVER架设Linux流媒体服务器 - - ITeye技术网站
<onlylove> hulu: 我记得ubuntu可以用apt？忘了，当时没研究
<maxiaojun> 到底裝去哪了...
<madper> adam8157: 手机号, 不存在.
<hulu> onlylove: 谢谢
<maxiaojun> strace了下，發現裝去了~/.local/share/fonts/
<roylez> dreameyesonme: 新年新气象~
<roylez> maxiaojun: ... strace
<maxiaojun> 就會這個...
<dreameyesonme> 新你妹
<madper> dreameyesonme: +1
<zhangwei> roylez, +1
<dreameyesonme> ==
<madper> http://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/10239216?trk=jobs_home_click_jymbii  我去!!! 耳机测试!!!! 这tmd不是为我量身定制的岗位吗?!?!!?!?!?!   cc  onlylove imtxc adam8157 freeflying
<^k^> madper: ⇪ Quality Manager - Headphone at Beats by Dr. Dre in Shenzhen, Guangdong, China - Job | LinkedIn
<imtxc> madper: 反对定制招聘
<wiiw> madper: 工作地点太远了吧
<gfrog> dreameyesonme: +1
<madper> wiiw: 恩.
<freeflying> madper, 去吧
<madper> lol
<imtxc> wiiw: 他要的就是广东嘛，至少 ntr 近了一点点
<dreameyesonme> 我看不懂
<gfrog> freeflying: 致炫竟然上市了…… 估计一点优惠也不会有
<madper> adam8157: 20积分!
<madper> adam8157: 好顶赞!
<adam8157> madper: 你手快
<madper> adam8157: 必须.
<madper> adam8157: 又便宜不占王八蛋
<madper> s/又/有/
<imtxc> madper: 你手快！
<madper> imtxc: 承让!
<freeflying> gfrog, 下手吧
<freeflying> adam8157, 蛋蛋也忍不住微信了
<freeflying> lol
<gfrog> freeflying: 争取元旦搞定
<zhangwei> 对了，09年我写过一个irc机器人在这里用。还有人记得吗？
<dreameyesonme> 蛋蛋是什么
<maxiaojun> 09年我还不怎么用ubuntu
<imtxc> 速度把你们的电话号码都 pm 过来， madper eexpress , 我这里有google同步下来的联系人，里面没电话……
<freeflying> gfrog, 搞吧
<freeflying> gfrog, 让我们先爽爽? lol
<hulu> onlylove: 有没有 helix 的 License Key File
<gfrog> freeflying: 爽嘛？
<zhangwei> 时间太久远了
<gfrog> freeflying: 飞度你又不是没爽过
<freeflying> gfrog,  lol
<onlylove> hulu: 这个真没有，你还是找下helix dna server吧，那个是开源的
<zhangwei> 估计那时候那一批人都换了
<freeflying> gfrog, 你不是没驾照呢吗
<gfrog> freeflying: 所以回家买啊，
<gfrog> freeflying: 明年考
 * imtxc 要把手机联系人都实名制掉
<freeflying> gfrog, 北京买开回家
<gfrog> freeflying: 其实也行。如果盛京没优惠，我就准备在帝都搞了。还是国V的车
<zhangwei> 我去，俱然这么多年还好用
<onlylove> hulu: http://www.oschina.net/p/helixserver/similar_projects#list
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ Helix Server的类似软件 - 流媒体服务器软件 - 开源中国社区
<zhangwei> 眼泪滑滑的
<onlylove> hulu: 或者你找个类似的
<imtxc> 小交信用卡到现在没有个微信客服
<freeflying> gfrog, 飞度是广本的,盛京优惠不会有帝都多吧
<hulu> onlylove: thx,我看看先
<zhangwei> 声明 zwssdbot是我本人的机器人！
<maxiaojun> 有源碼嗎
<imtxc> 短信的消费提醒还要收费
<gfrog> freeflying: 目测差距不会超过1k，如果超过这个，开回去的油钱过路费就够了
<madper> zwssdbot: 你干吗的?
<maxiaojun> zwssdbot: 你的源碼有嗎？
<madper> maxiaojun: 都是你的错, 你一句话把它问掉线了!
<maxiaojun> 爲什麼不是你...
<imtxc> zhangwei: 掉线吧
<zhangwei> 。。。
<madper> maxiaojun: 我问完之后, 没掉线, 你问了, 然后才掉线了
<imtxc> zwssdbot: 掉线吧
<freeflying> gfrog, 不过你媳妇一个人开回去够呛啊
<zhangwei> bot say!
<maxiaojun> zwssbot: lol
<madper> zwssdbot: 我给你个link, 你能说title吗?
<madper> zwssdbot: http://jan.newmarch.name/LinuxSound/Sampled/Codecs/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Sound codecs and file formats
<madper> ^k^: 乖.
<madper> zwssdbot: 傻bot.
<zhangwei> bot say!
<^k^> madper, 我一直在等着你。 16:18 新年快乐 : 35.321天
<zhangwei> 没弄好
<zhangwei> bot say!
<zhangwei> bot say!
<zhangwei> zwssdbot, bot say!
<freeflying> gfrog, http://www.chiphell.com/thread-909705-1-1.html
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ 时尚复古 --- 2012 Fiat 500 Sport - 汽车Show - Chiphell - 分享与交流用户体验的最佳平台 - Powered by Discuz!
<madper> zhangwei: 比我当年的傻bot还傻...
<freeflying> gfrog, 其实我真心觉得这车不错,样子耐看
 * cherrot 傻狍子
<zhangwei> 恩
<zhangwei> 再来一次
<zhangwei> bot say!
<zwssdbot> hi evey body! my name is zwssdbot! zhangwei is my father!
<zhangwei> ok
<zhangwei> ^_^
<zhangwei> bot say!
<zwssdbot> hi evey body! my name is zwssdbot! zhangwei is my father!
<gfrog> freeflying: 这玩意在帝都能玩。回农村就坑爹了，没ssss
<zhangwei> bot say!
<zwssdbot> hi evey body! my name is zwssdbot! zhangwei is my father!
<zhangwei> bot say!
<zwssdbot> hi evey body! my name is zwssdbot! zhangwei is my father!
<zhangwei> 呵呵，就这一个功能。别做别的
<madper> ... 这都能玩嗨...
<zhangwei> 呵呵
<^k^> zwssdbot: .. .. ..
 * madper 支持 ^k^ t掉别的傻bot
<zhangwei> 再过个把月咱们中国人就都嗨了。
<zhangwei> bot say!
<zwssdbot> hi evey body! my name is zwssdbot! zhangwei is my father!
<imtxc> zwssdbot: 你这么笨，你父母知道么
<zhangwei> 现在是所有人说这个bot say! 他都会回应！
<zwssdbot> hi evey body! my name is zwssdbot! zhangwei is my father!
<freeflying> gfrog, 盛京不可能没fiat的4s
<zhangwei> 但只这一句。09年做的。之后就没改过。
<zhangwei> 当时做服务器监控，我经常在这里。就让机器人发到这里。我就知道服务器有问题了
<gfrog> freeflying: 车托之家里真没查到
<freeflying> gfrog, 那就悬了
<zhangwei> 后来那几年就光顾着打游戏了。没弄这些都
<zhangwei> bot say!
<zwssdbot> hi evey body! my name is zwssdbot! zhangwei is my father!
<freeflying> gfrog, 这车的样子确实很萌,适合妹纸
<^k^> zwssdbot: .. .. ..
<zhangwei> 好吧。我不玩了
<imtxc> freeflying: 这种车大约多少钱？ gfrog
<roylez> dreameyesonme: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/7f97d70fgw1ebwu56xws4j20c80ga0tz.jpg
<freeflying> imtxc, 20w左右吧
<maxiaojun> bot say!
<zwssdbot> hi evey body! my name is zwssdbot! zhangwei is my father!
<imtxc> 不便宜啊
<madper> 我能kick这个傻bot吗? 简直就是刷屏
<dreameyesonme> 噗。。
<imtxc> 跟那个 smart 差不多
<zhangwei> 不用你k，我k
<zhangwei> 哦了
<dreameyesonme> 主席
<dreameyesonme> 来碗热干面
<roylez> dreameyesonme: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw600/66b3de17gw1ebw5i92z0cg206y06yhdt.gif
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ image/gif
<roylez> dreameyesonme: 你先表演个这个
<onlylove> 领着你家孩子去别的频道玩吧
<dreameyesonme> 这个不行 劈叉还能考虑
<zhangwei> 你呀有病吧，老真对我
<dreameyesonme> 小气
<dreameyesonme> 吃饭去了
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • wine安装软件一直卡住，求解 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453988 昨天安装了wine 1.61，安装西南大学网络客户端一直卡在一个界面。 统计信息: 发表于 由 ruige1986 — 2013-12-26 16:33
<gfrog> adam8157: madper 快来给猴总 freeflying 讲讲 beaker 的好。
 * adam8157 beaker好, beaker棒, beaker呱呱叫
<roylez> dreameyesonme: 这么早就吃，吃货
<roylez> adam8157: 搞基呢你
<madper> adam8157: ++
<madper> gfrog: beaker一堆bug.
<madper> gfrog: beaker是开源项目, 你们也可以搞
<gfrog> madper: 针对rpm-based distro，我们搞来干毛线？
<madper> gfrog: fork一个deb的吗
<gfrog> madper: 听起来就很蛋疼好嘛……
<madper> gfrog: beaker如此好用
<adam8157> gfrog: gfrog and gfrog1?
<gfrog> adam8157: 不记得，没有吧
<adam8157> gfrog: 绑定158手机的
<gfrog> adam8157: 有吗？ 好像有？ 不知道
<maxiaojun> 看到RH就不怎麼像看下去了
<maxiaojun> 想
<hulu> onlylove: 你好，请问你用过 vlc 做流媒体么？
<onlylove> hulu: 我不做那个，不好意思
<freeflying> adam8157, 余额包两个月不到收益58.75
<freeflying> adam8157, 当时存了8000+进去
<vipzrx1> 网易添金10%+
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: ...
<freeflying> vipzrx1, 抢不到
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, ?
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 没啥，我觉得受益不错了
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, 一般般吧
<freeflying> MeaCulpa,不到3%的年收
<imtxc> freeflying: 最近收益又涨了点好像
<imtxc> freeflying: 8000 的话每天 1.3元
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/47244/virtual-operator-license
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • Viber 聊天软件wifi打电话，支持linux,mac,windows,android,ios...等等 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453989 我一直在使用Viber,这个软件的通话质量还是不错的，android，windows上面都装了，ubuntu也装了， 支持市场上主流的操作系统，推荐大家使用，地址：http://www.viber.com/ 统计信息: 发表于 由 scofield
<^k^>  .hello — 2013-12-26 16:45
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 工信部发放首批虚拟运营商牌照 京东等11家获牌 - 开源中国社区
<hulu> onlylove: 谢谢
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: hmm
<imtxc> onlylove: 不错的样子
<onlylove> imtxc: 以后手机上显示运营商不是中国移动，是京东移动？
<CyrusYzGTt> 炮房移动/联通/电信
<imtxc> ......
<imtxc> 掉线了反映也太慢了
 * adam8157 退出的时候它提示我设置密码
<onlylove> 头疼……
<onlylove> 想办法提前下班
<Pudge> madper: 圣诞节就这样结束了。
<madper> Pudge: 你还想怎么样?
<Pudge> madper: 多休息2天，顺便遇见个妹子
<Pudge> madper: 只能指望新年去铁塔碰运气了。
 * gfrog 每天余额宝获利2毛
<Pudge> gfrog: 土豪
<gfrog> Pudge: 抬头，上面有人1周好几十的
<Pudge> gfrog: 那些人我还够不到档次看见
<imtxc> 一周好几十
<imtxc> 那得存多少
<Pudge> 怎么也要上亿吧
 * adam8157 中午忘了吃蛋炒饭
<imtxc> Pudge: ..
<Pudge> 说出来都是泪，离我们太遥远
<imtxc> Pudge: 恩！
<gfrog> adam8157: 晚上吃
<imtxc> adam8157: 对了，711 有饭吃？我这边这家711 我在门外看好像都是零食的样子？
<adam8157> imtxc: 有
<imtxc> 今天过去进去看看
<adam8157> imtxc: webchat id 不设置貌似没啥损失 就那样吧 lol
<adam8157> wechat
<imtxc> adam8157: 那你没有密码的话，以后在别的设备上怎么登录
<adam8157> imtxc: 设置了个密码
<Pudge> 现在腾讯挺叼的啊
<imtxc> adam8157: 刚才我试了试，不用设置 id 了，我设置的现在已经不起作用了，别人同样搜不到我
<Pudge> 广告都做到国外来了，中央台24小时轮播，
<imtxc> 之前别人还能通过 imtxc_ 来加我的，现在直接提示没用用户
<imtxc> adam8157: 快递100 的那个公共帐号不错
<imtxc> 还有 evernote 的
<adam8157> imtxc: 你能看到我到底有没有微信号么?
<imtxc> adam8157: 看不到的，只能看到 nick
<adam8157> imtxc: 那就好
<imtxc> 就算有微信号，别人也看不到
<imtxc> 除非他是通过微信号加的你
<imtxc> yunfan: 我了个擦…… 我知道为什么你找不到我的微信号了
<imtxc> 凶残啊，id 最后还能有半角空格
<adam8157> imtxc: "呵呵"
<Pudge> imtxc: 他在骂你
<imtxc> Pudge: 你有帽子了你也可以骂我……
<Pudge> 精髓。。
<Pudge> madper: 求帽子
<madper> Pudge: 别做op操作..
<Pudge> ...
<madper> Pudge: 你只骂就好了呀...
<adam8157> 配合真好
<madper> Pudge: ...
<madper> Pudge: 何必这么凶残...
<imtxc> adam8157: 一个在一个背后，配合当然默契..
<Pudge> 那有啥意思
<adam8157> "17:44 -!- imtxc was kicked from #ubuntu-cn by Pudge [居然敢挑衅我，哥背后有人！]"  我们可以看出来他俩是什么关系?
<imtxc> 很显然嘛
<imtxc> madper: 交友范围越来越宽了啊，法国基佬都搞……
<madper> Pudge: 你老板在你背后
<palomino|working> .... adam8157
<Pudge> madper: 老板在度假！
<madper> Pudge: ...
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu13.04编译opencv不过 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453990 ubuntu12.04能编译通过opencv程序，而升级到13.04后编译不过。会会出现以下情况：/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libstdc++.so.6: could not read symbols: Invalid operation 我想是缺失/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libstdc++.so.6 文件，谁能发一份给我吗，谢谢 邮箱：11313
<^k^>  80929@qq.com 统计信息: 发表于 由 小胖游四方 — 2013-12-26 17:18
<Pudge> http://imagebin.org/283884
<abineQ> gebjgd: 哥
<yunfan> imtxc_away: 你好贱诶 后面还弄个空格
<abineQ> su
<kingbo> 晚上没人。。。
<Niac> 是 啊
<xixihaha> halou
<imtxc> yunfan: 又不是故意加的啊，谁知道 nick 后面还能带半角的空格
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 速度围观遛蛇哥...这个哥要火! :
<Pudge> 好安静。
<maxiaojun> http://software.intel.com/en-us/html5/tools
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Tools | Intel® Developer Zone
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 安装ubuntu之后进不去系统 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=453992 进不去grub。。不是grub rescue，而是直接进不去grub。。连原来的windows也没法进去，显示DHCP.......\在不停地动，动完之后按任意键又重新开始。。怎么解决 统计信息: 发表于 由 低沉的游鱼 — 2013-12-26 20:43
<roylez> Pudge: 仆街
<Pudge> roylez: 点解
<maxiaojun> 廣東人？
<roylez> Pudge: 就是你
<Pudge> roylez: 点解我
<October21> Pudge: 我刚编译成功awesome3.5.2
<Pudge> October21: 恭喜
<Pudge> October21: 为啥不直接装源里面的
<October21> 我对xcb的几个库不了解，折腾我好长时间
<October21> Pudge: testing里的是3.5.1
<October21> 官方的稳定版是3.5.2哦
<maxiaojun> 才差那麼點...
<October21> 开始编译不过，我就去编译里Qtile
<Pudge> October21: unstable啊，experimental啊
<madper> Pudge: 早.
<Pudge> madper: 早个蛋
<madper> Pudge: 早个蛋个蛋!
<October21> Pudge: awesome官网的稳定版是3.5.2
<maxiaojun> experimental是作死
<Pudge> October21: 无所谓，没啥区别
<Pudge> 修复了几个我从来没遇到过的bug而已。
<October21> 我现看官网的编译过程很简单就试试，后来才发现依赖变了
<Pudge> debian下想自己编译就是找抽啊
<madper> 3.5.2, 难道是在说awesome?
<Pudge> 各种依赖
<October21> 但我不愿意就此放弃，就硬着头皮尝试，我就是个门外汉
<Pudge> madper: 不准黑我大awesome
<madper> Pudge: .. .. lol~
<maxiaojun> 任何系統自己編譯都是找抽
<October21> Pudge: 你黑ds不就好啦
<Pudge> October21: 我都不知道那是啥，怎么黑
<maxiaojun> 只不過*nix系統訪問c編譯器比較容易，大家覺得讓用戶折騰下不算個事
<October21> dswm
<Pudge> October21: 你不懂我的高级黑。。
<October21> g dswm
<^k^> October21: dswm http://lmgtfy.com/?q=dswm Oct 1, 2013 |...| |Deep Space Window Manager| is a tiling window manager, oriented for good usability with minimum startup configuration and good integration |...|
<madper> 我不用dswm. 我用stumpwm.
<Pudge> madper: 没听过！
<October21> 一家的
<madper> October21: Pudge 没用过stumpwm, 无从黑起.
<madper> 屌丝wm, 挺合我口味的.
<October21> 一损具损
<madper> 我现在的stumpwm很多东西都该的跟dswm差不多了.
<October21> sawfish wm还有人用吗？
<Pudge> madper: 这不有病么，为什么不用win8
<October21> 为ds代言
<madper> October21: cfy应该还在用吧
<madper> Pudge: 我没触摸屏呀
<Pudge> madper: 键盘+鼠标啊
<madper> Pudge: 我靠linux混饭吃呀! 要tmd跟你丫说多少次, 我要是能不用linux, 早tmd不用了!
<Pudge> ,q
<Pudge> madper: http://www.nokia.com/cn-zh/2013-year-end 我看上了这款
<^k^> Pudge: ⇪ 缤纷好礼贺新年 - 诺基亚 - 中国
<madper> Pudge: 渣网, 打开好慢...
<Pudge> madper: vpn？
<madper> Pudge: 恩, 开着公司vpn呢
<madper> Pudge: 所以, cdn都失效了, 不仅失效, 还tmd减慢访问速度了
<October21> Pudge: 看上哪一款？
<Pudge> 1520
<madper> Pudge: 你丫直接说型号吧
<madper> Pudge: 哦, 那你买呀
<madper> Pudge: win phone8 好用吗?
<Pudge> 准备这个合同到期了去签
<madper> Pudge: 软件够多吗?
<roylez> Pudge: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/73ca06fcgw1ebwe7rbw8cj20dw5rq4qp.jpg
<Pudge> madper: 还行，应用少点
<madper> Pudge: 估计用网银什么的, 还是不方便吧?
<Pudge> madper: 无所谓，我就打电话，短信，微信，gps， 网页，没了
<Pudge> madper: 网银是神马
<madper> Pudge: 那你买htc 8x也行呀
<October21> Pudge: 我同学买里HTC 8X，效果不太好，硬件没问题
<Pudge> madper: 用安卓用腻了
<madper> Pudge: htc 8x也是wp8呀, 跟920一个级别的
<Pudge> madper: 太慢， 16个核也没用，基因不行
<roylez> madper: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw600/aac56f74jw1ebwuve2dfyg208c074hdw.gif
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ image/gif
<Pudge> roylez: 该吃药了
<madper> roylez: 骨折?
<roylez> madper: 挑战空手劈椰子世界记录，命中0
<madper> roylez: 挺疼的....
<October21> Pudge: 最让我不能理解的是声音控制只有一个，这个问题最近才修复
<roylez> madper: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/7f97d70fgw1ebwu56xws4j20c80ga0tz.jpg
<madper> roylez: 看过了, 老图...
<madper> roylez: 主席, 你刷图功力弱了好多
<roylez> madper: http://jandan.net/2013/12/24/girls-a-hard-on.html
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ 泰国妹子防狼裤，一柱擎天
<October21> Pudge: 有更新，但不瘟不火
<Pudge> October21: 神马意思
<October21> Pudge: 你指的是……？
<madper> roylez: ... ... 你也穿?
<Pudge> October21: 不知道，都不知道在说什么
<October21> roylez: 这是李太白？
<October21> Pudge: 我是说wp8体验不适合年轻人
<October21> 没人愿意困在虚弱的生态系统里
<Pudge> October21: 我不是年轻人
<onlylove> 感觉除了nokia的wp8都是凑数装装样子的
<October21> Pudge: 我的手机可以刷wp7.8,但我对它不感冒
<October21> Pudge: 我的感觉是你的需求不止于此
<Pudge> 我只是想打电话，发短信，gps，耐用，电池强劲， 生态系统关我x事
<October21> 当你有更高要求时，就去砸核桃了:)
<Pudge> 曾经年轻时，爱尝试各种apps
<Pudge> 都是装了不到1天就删
<Pudge> 长期的app就2,3个
<roylez> madper: http://i.imgur.com/pZuXqQc.jpg
<Pudge> 现在年纪大了，不折腾了
<madper> Pudge: 这个好!
<madper> Pudge: 错了
<madper> roylez: 这个好!
<October21> r
<roylez> madper: http://i.imgur.com/9QJlW.jpg
<madper> Pudge: 渣渣, 你在我补全列表里倒啥乱...
<madper> roylez: 没笑点..
<Pudge> madper: 神马意思
<October21> r
<roylez> madper: 你脑残了，该治
<madper> Pudge: 没啥.
<madper> roylez: 病友你好.
<October21> roylez: 玩溜溜球的是谁？
<madper> roylez: 病友再见.
<October21> 郭守敬？
<October21> roylez: ？
<roylez> madper: http://i.imgur.com/8TfWLD0.jpg
<roylez> madper: http://imgur.com/gallery/EbdfhGK
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ It's fine, I got this. - Imgur
<imtxc> 我草
<imtxc> 我的 ISP 每天给我断一次网
<imtxc> 都没力气吐嘈了
<Pudge> imtxc: 该吃药了
<imtxc> 。。。
<imtxc> Pudge: 你妹
<imtxc> 擦，因为我丢了缴费的收据，不接受我的投诉了
<freeflying> imtxc, 帮我散播了没
<imtxc> freeflying: 我在群里发了下，他们都问我什么是心率带
<freeflying> imtxc, 囧
<roylez> madper: 知道这是什么么 http://i.imgur.com/Cm3pOai.jpg
<madper> roy
<madper> roylez: 这是大邦迪? 上面贴的什么?
<roylez> madper: ipad
<madper> roylez: 啥????
<jiero> Pudge 喂 imtxc  吃药
<madper> Pudge 妩媚而又带有怨念的喊" imtxc, 吃药 "
<roylez> madper: http://i.imgur.com/5GXEXM5.jpg
<madper> roylez: 赞.
<imtxc> freeflying: 然后另一个群里的人说我身体很健康不需要心率带……
<freeflying> imtxc, lol
<dreameyesonme> ==
<dreameyesonme> 求问
<dreameyesonme> 北方的人士一个星期洗一次澡？
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 怎么可能
<adam8157> dreameyesonme: 我隔天洗
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 我大学时候北方的，冬天不洗澡的
<adam8157> ...
<Pudge> 而且是几个女生
<madper> Pudge: 我大学时候北方的，冬天不洗澡的 而且是几个女生...   nnnnd, 你丫是男是女?
<dreameyesonme> 我们院子里的澡堂坏了
<dreameyesonme> 我同学到现在没洗澡
<whiteNight> 你是哪个大学的
<whiteNight> 现在还在本方？
<freeflying> dreameyesonme, 妹纸大过节的不出去啊
<dreameyesonme> 她说在家一个星期洗一次
<roylez> dreameyesonme: http://i.imgur.com/Wm4ozPG.jpg
<Pudge> madper: 我们系的几个北方女生啊
<roylez> dreameyesonme: 他们这节过的
<madper> Pudge: 这你都知道...
<Pudge> madper: 她们的室友告诉我们的啊
<madper> Pudge: 你是跟踪他们? 你是天天在女澡堂看看他们什么时候去了?
<Pudge> madper: 要求换寝室，说味道受不了
<madper> Pudge: 哦.
<madper> ...
<madper> 哦.
<Pudge> madper: 全系都知道啊
<madper> Pudge: ... ...
<dreameyesonme> roylez: 好奢华 可是从没过过圣诞呀
<madper> Pudge: 那还能活吗?
<Pudge> madper: 辅导员开会的时候说的，说北方的同学请多洗澡，我们南方水费很便宜
<madper> Pudge: lol~
<dreameyesonme> 扒鸡哥
<dreameyesonme> 好好笑哦
<dreameyesonme> 你有加我同学扣扣么
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 没有加
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 不好意思加，我很腼腆
<dreameyesonme> roylez: 我今天去吃饭 发现没带饭卡 似乎是掉了
<roylez> dreameyesonme: 到武汉来，包你吃
<dreameyesonme> 扒鸡哥 我眼瞎了么 你腼腆？
<Pudge> roylez: 来武汉还需要你包？ 闪开！
<lucky> circ怎么用啊？
<dreameyesonme> roylez: 好呀 我回家的车票了买好了
<dreameyesonme> Pudge: 你不在法国么
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 我很腼腆啊， 你问madper
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 是啊，但是武汉是我的地盘啊
<roylez> madper: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac967053
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ 【福利】黄瓜丧心病狂的变态绅士舞！ - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 天下漫友是一家
<dreameyesonme> Pudge: 你和主席打一架
<October21> P
<October21> Pudge: 问个问题？
<Pudge> October21: 说
<Pudge> 我先去抽根烟
<October21> 我编译的awesome成功后，它有两个依赖库，我均编译过了
<October21> 默认是在/usr/local/lib 但awesome不从这个目录寻找
<roylez> dreameyesonme: http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac968315
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ 一图流：延参法师 你这么潮 佛祖知道么 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<freeflying> adam8157, 蛋蛋你下单没
<adam8157> freeflying: 买啥?
<October21> 我的解决方法是建立链接，但我不明白，怎么编译过的？难道过程有问题？
<freeflying> adam8157, 不知道你下单没啊
<dreameyesonme> roylez: 你咋不去陪你家妹子！
<freeflying> adam8157, 搞个fibfit force
<freeflying> dreameyesonme, 靠, 不带哪壶不开提哪壶的
<adam8157> freeflying: 不买这个
<dreameyesonme> 我肿么了。。
<freeflying> adam8157, 为啥
<October21> freeflying: 她新来的
<adam8157> freeflying: 穷啊
<dreameyesonme> roylez: 乐乐 对不起 鞠躬
<roylez> dreameyesonme: http://bilibili.kankanews.com/video/av810967/
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ 【东方】【绝对丧心病狂】东方千本幼女！！ - 嗶哩嗶哩 - ( ゜- ゜)つロ 乾杯~ - bilibili.tv
<dreameyesonme> 神马东西 看不了
<roylez> dreameyesonme: 看不了算了
<roylez> dreameyesonme: 我再看第二遍
<dreameyesonme> 。。。。。
<dreameyesonme> 你妹
<dreameyesonme> roylez: 女神就是女神 今天跑来寝室说我昨天照的照片像蛇精。。
<Pudge> October21: 。。自己编译的就会再编译时候的目录去找啊
<dreameyesonme> 我就默默无言了
<roylez> dreameyesonme: 这种女神？是邪神吧
<imtxc> dreameyesonme: 唉，女神
<imtxc> dreameyesonme: 听说过一个月洗一次脸么
<dreameyesonme> 没。。。
<dreameyesonme> 洗脸的概念是什么
<dreameyesonme> 洗面奶必用？
<imtxc> 就是让脸接触到水
<dreameyesonme> 哦。。
<imtxc> 干旱的地方，这个很正常
<dreameyesonme> roylez: 那女神给你看过照片的呀
<dreameyesonme> imtxc: 你说的是你么
<roylez> dreameyesonme: 困了，睡觉
<October21> Pudge: 话虽如此，但还是出了状况，可能是作者的疏忽？
<roylez> dreameyesonme: 妹子早睡美容
<imtxc> dreameyesonme: 我们那里现在好点了，有水了
<Pudge> October21: 就用软连接吧
<Pudge> October21: 一样用
<imtxc> dreameyesonme: 有机井之后好多了
<October21> Pudge: 我就是这样解决的
<dreameyesonme> 干旱的地方我能理解
<dreameyesonme> 你是西北的？
<dreameyesonme> 去年我一个甘肃的同学告诉我
<Pudge> October21: 此话题到此结束！
<imtxc> dreameyesonme: 正是甘肃
<October21> Pudge: 嗯
<dreameyesonme> 而且是用沙子洗的
<dreameyesonme> 当时我就震惊了
<imtxc> 沙子？
<dreameyesonme> 他长到现在才洗过三次澡
<imtxc> 这我没见过
<dreameyesonme> 后来我觉得他是在骗我
<imtxc> dreameyesonme: 农村里面，一辈子洗三次澡的人太多了
<dreameyesonme> 啊啊啊啊啊  好吧
<dreameyesonme> 大家圣诞都如何嗨皮了昨天
<October21> 学姐怎么过生日的？
<Pudge> 学姐。。
<dreameyesonme> ==九点多钟爬起来 等各位小主梳妆打扮 到十二点半出门
<dreameyesonme> 去龙之梦吃了个饭
<dreameyesonme> 就回来了
<dreameyesonme> 没了
<dreameyesonme> 反正生日就是请吃饭的时间就OK啦 平时也没什么活动
<imtxc> 圣诞啊
<dreameyesonme> 上次室友生日吃晚饭还去K歌了 本来4个小时 结果只唱了3个小时  老了 唱不动了
<dreameyesonme> 唉 所以我就把唱歌换成蛋糕了
<dreameyesonme> 你们捏
<dreameyesonme> 怎么过得
<imtxc> 上帝不收我
<imtxc> 我就不过嘛
<madper> 圣诞节拜了一拜如来佛祖.
<madper> 然后如来说我不送圣诞礼物的...
<Pudge> madper: 佛祖没有弹你脑门？
<madper> Pudge: 没有.
<madper> Pudge: 但是说等我死了, 可以帮我超度
<dreameyesonme> ==
 * madper 我这般胡扯的人, 死后一定要进拔舌地狱.
<Pudge> madper: 有些话不能乱说。。
<madper> Pudge: 没事.
<Pudge> madper: 你的照片呢，发张到我邮箱
<madper> Pudge: 没有.
<Pudge> madper: 不然我到北京如何找你
<madper> Pudge: nnnd, 有微信就够了也
<Pudge> madper: 我回国又用不了
<Pudge> madper: 手机没3
<Pudge> 3
<Pudge> 3g啊
<madper> Pudge: 那给你我手机号
<Pudge> 我都结巴了。。
<Pudge> madper: 我才不打呢！，漫游老贵了
<madper> Pudge: ... 给你我照片, 你丫也找不到我!
<Pudge> madper: 这就是个借口啊
<madper> Pudge: 我知道呀.
<Pudge> madper: 你非要我揭穿么
<madper> Pudge: 是呀
<madper> Pudge: http://chinese.kpopstarz.com/articles/23870/20131226/afterschool-nana.htm
<^k^> madper: ⇪ After School NaNa被评为“2013百大最美脸蛋”第二 被网友吐槽 : 新闻 : KpopStarz Chinese
<Pudge> madper: 跟你有啥关系
<madper> Pudge: 看
<Pudge> madper: 看了
<madper> Pudge: 懂?
<Pudge> madper: 很漂亮
<Pudge> madper: 然后"?
<madper> Pudge: 恩, 然后你刚刚不是自己撸了一发? 用了4秒
<Pudge> madper: 没空撸
<madper> Pudge: ... ... 4秒都没有?
<Pudge> madper: 没带纸
<madper> Pudge: ... .. ...
<Pudge> madper: 你撸一发只要4秒？
<madper> Pudge: 不跟你扯了, 洗澡睡觉去.
<Pudge> madper: omg
<madper> Pudge: 你呀
<Pudge> madper: 再见！
<madper> Pudge: 再见
<Pudge> 这b一走，世界瞬间安静了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 果树园里 :   果树园里的园丁发现邻居的孩子爬上了园中的一棵李子树。园丁想好好吓唬一下这个淘气小子,就喊道:    "好哇！你给我赶快爬下来！不然的话,我要去找你爸爸告你一状！ "    "别费事了！ "孩子笑嘻嘻地回答说,"你瞧,我爸爸在旁边那棵树上呢！ "
<dreameyesonme> 扒鸡哥好可怜
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 。。
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 圣诞节就休息一天的人伤不起
<dreameyesonme> 你有的休很不错啊
<Pudge> 整层楼现在就我一人
<October21> Pudge: 法国全年的带薪休假有多少天啊？
<Pudge> October21: 一个月左右吧。
<October21> 比国内不知道好到哪里去了，你还不知足
<October21> 我们都是举国休假，还要被假日办玩死
<Pudge> October21: 。。我怀念学生的生活啊，一年将近5个月节假日。
<Zeus007> 毛线无个月
<Pudge> October21: 我就喜欢举国放假啊，
<October21> 都是不好的日子，不是冷就是热
<Zeus007> 研究生是全年放假啊
<Pudge> October21: 大家都休息
<Pudge> October21: 能出来玩
<Pudge> October21: 就自己放假有啥意思
<Pudge> October21: 只能在家打dota
<October21> Pudge: 我们去踩跨天安门
<dreameyesonme> October21: 你不知道扒鸡哥就是个不知足的人么
<October21> 挤倒长城
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 把话说清楚！
<dreameyesonme> 好吧 你不是人
<Pudge> October21: 你说。好不容易过个节
<Pudge> October21: 吃完圣诞大餐，总要给我2天拉肚子的时间吧！
<October21> 还有钱拿
<Pudge> October21: 国内不是加班费高么
<Pudge> October21: 这边没有加班费啊
<October21> Pudge: 你敢在国内要加班费？
<October21> Pudge: 举国休假是带薪休假在国内的妥协
<October21> 不然我们就是老碌命
<Pudge> October21: 关键是行业。。it的就是劳碌
<October21> 国家不放，公司会放？
<October21> 本来就执行效率不高
<October21> Pudge: it不是有团队吗？一个人可以完成任务？
<Pudge> October21: 任务分配，自己的完成了就能休息了。
<Pudge> October21: 关键是永远也完成不了。
<October21> 就像我没折腾linux，没尽头啊
<October21> s/没/们
<Pudge> October21: 别折腾了，我果断转向windows。
<Pudge> linux自己有空随便玩玩就行了，扯到工作上很蛋疼
<October21> 我注定是不安分的
<Pudge> October21: 年纪没到。。
<Pudge> October21: 我也曾经有过这种想法
<October21> 工作上还没要求，我现在是双系统
<dreameyesonme> 扒鸡哥 你结婚了没
<Pudge> October21: 自从dota2出来了，我就把windows格勒
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 没，你想干嘛
<dreameyesonme> 那你离婚了没
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 也没
<dreameyesonme> 我也没
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 我这么老实的人，怎么会干这种缺德事
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 你想干嘛！
<dreameyesonme> 唉 你说又没结婚离婚的人
<dreameyesonme> 怎么写离婚判决呢
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 神马意思
<dreameyesonme> 没什么 我考试
<Pudge> imtxc_away: 你的药呢，分他一点
<Niac> 确实
<Niac> 不结婚怎么离
<dreameyesonme> 好烦 不仅要写小孩判给谁 还要分割财产
<dreameyesonme> 最烦的就是贷款买房又还贷的
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 你跟我们这些it屌丝讲这些干嘛，我们都不知道小孩是什么， 啥是房子，贷款又是什么意思
<October21> 没结婚的，国家法律也管？
<Niac> 蛋疼，网站都打开了，也不知道是看也不看
<dreameyesonme> 你确定你不知道小孩是什么吗 我才不信
<October21> 未婚生子？
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 这个话题让我脸红
<dreameyesonme> 同居关系析产，子女抚养会管的
<Pudge> 上不了户口的孩子，会有人要？
<dreameyesonme> 你脸白还差不多呢
<October21> 什么法律管
<dreameyesonme> 未婚生子就生子啊
<dreameyesonme> 非婚生子和婚生子女的法律地位一样
<October21> 给不给户口
<Pudge> 不给！
<dreameyesonme> 不给啊
<October21> 黑户？
<dreameyesonme> 你都没结婚 也没准生证
<Pudge> 所以直接送到孤儿院算了
<Pudge> 没人要的
<Pudge> 这种熊孩子
<dreameyesonme> 补完证
<dreameyesonme> 交完社会抚养费 就好了
<dreameyesonme> 不然就上不了学啊。。
<Pudge> 不用上学的孩子，好幸福
<October21> 学姐终于普法了
<dreameyesonme> ==
<October21> 我都法盲
<dreameyesonme> 所以你未婚生子了嘛？
<dreameyesonme> 赶紧去扯证
<October21> 既不知道自己的权利，又不知自己的义务
<Pudge> October21: 你没有任何权利，你有所有的义务
<October21> 完全民事行为能力，我有吗？
<dreameyesonme> ==有啊
<Pudge> October21: 当你没有尽义务的时候，你有
<dreameyesonme> 你连完全民事行为能力都知道
<Pudge> October21: 当你要干正事的时候，没有
<dreameyesonme> 能没有么
<dreameyesonme> 真是的
<dreameyesonme> 忽悠我呢你
<October21> dreameyesonme: 我就没受过这样的教育，都是道听途说的
<dreameyesonme> 庆幸吧你 我好后悔自己学这个
<Pudge> 你们一个学校的？
<October21> Pudge: 我是理科的
<dreameyesonme> 不是他哪个学校的 目测不是我校的
<Pudge> 那学姐个蛋蛋
<Pudge> 我tm还是你学长呢！
<dreameyesonme> 但是比我们学校牛应该
<October21> 我还比学姐年龄大
<dreameyesonme> 因为我还在念书
<dreameyesonme> 扒鸡哥你是社会人员
<October21> 但我现在还是本科
<dreameyesonme> 懂吗？！
<dreameyesonme> ==这有什么
<dreameyesonme> 我们寝室有个93年的
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 求介绍！
<dreameyesonme> 准备考博了已经
<dreameyesonme> 不就是你看中的那个么
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 没下文了啊
<dreameyesonme> 自己加扣扣啊
<dreameyesonme> 没用！！！！
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 加qq太直接了啊，有别的含蓄一点的方法么
<October21> Pudge: 笔友？
<dreameyesonme> 我咋知道
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 他是上海的么
<dreameyesonme> 我又没追过女生
<dreameyesonme> 现在是
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 哪里长大的
<dreameyesonme> 安徽
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 那还行
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 上海长大的坚决不能要
<October21> 不敢要吧？
<Pudge> October21: 要不起，太坑爹
<dreameyesonme> 作为武汉的汉子
<Pudge> 能把你所有的朋友全部得罪光
<dreameyesonme> 你怕啥
<October21> Pudge: 武汉的也好不到那里去
<dreameyesonme> ==
<Pudge> October21: 好多少事多少
<dreameyesonme> 那你们都是经历过了
<October21> dreameyesonme: 没吃过猪肉还没见过猪跑啊
<Pudge> 往事不堪回首
<Pudge> 去抽烟平静一下。
<dreameyesonme> 扒鸡哥真是。。
<October21> 你都有妇之夫了
<dreameyesonme> 我们以前寝室两个上海的
<dreameyesonme> 应该是每个寝室都是两个上海的
<dreameyesonme> 她们讲话都是上海话
<dreameyesonme> 完全。。
<dreameyesonme> 唉
<October22> 学界姐东北的？
<dreameyesonme> NONONO
<dreameyesonme> 我们寝室有个东北的
<dreameyesonme> 可奇葩了
<dreameyesonme> 受不了
<October22> 学姐哪里的人？
<dreameyesonme> 湖北
<October22> 湖北哪里？
<dreameyesonme> 小地方 你湖北知道哪几个地儿？ 潜江。。
<Pudge> ！！！潜江
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 广华？
<Pudge> 还是潜江市？
<Pudge> 向阳？五七场？
<notebookarno> ！！！潜江
<Pudge> notebookarno: 你也是？
<dreameyesonme> 潜江啊 就是尝香思
<dreameyesonme> 那个
<dreameyesonme> 嘛
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: ？什么意思？
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 潜江哪里啊
<dreameyesonme> 扒鸡哥你知道这么多？
<dreameyesonme> 你没吃过？
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 废话，我童年就是在潜江长大的
<dreameyesonme> 就是那个辣酱
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 油焖大虾？
<dreameyesonme> 嗯 也有
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 哦，不记得了
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 我在潜江一直到7岁，
<Pudge> 我父母都是江汉油田的
<Pudge> 后来才搬到荆州，然后武汉
<dreameyesonme> 哦。。我是下面乡镇的 初中开始在潜江读书
<dreameyesonme> 油田
<dreameyesonme> 怪不得那么有钱
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 。。我哪里有钱了
<dreameyesonme> 你6年前多大？
<dreameyesonme> 皮带式gucci
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 江汉油田机械厂，听说过吧，
<dreameyesonme> 嗯
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 。。你观察力可以啊
<dreameyesonme> 切
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 我就在那里长大
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 我都不知道
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 6年前我23吧，刚研究僧毕业
<dreameyesonme> 哦。。而且油田的小孩都说普通话
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 不对，6年前刚上研究生。。
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 对啊，这你都知道
<Pudge> 我就说普通话长大的
<dreameyesonme> 很多小孩都会来潜江读书啊
<dreameyesonme> 就一口普通话
<dreameyesonme> 感觉武汉的小孩都不大说
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 我刚要上学，我家就搬了。
<Pudge> 第一批从潜江撤出的江汉油田家属。。
<dreameyesonme> 哦。。
<Pudge> 一般他们都在广华上学啊
<Pudge> 广华中学不是挺好么
<dreameyesonme> 嗯
<Pudge> 好像比潜江中学好
<dreameyesonme> 潜江也有啊
<dreameyesonme> 嗯
<dreameyesonme> 反正只要油田来的
<dreameyesonme> 都是普通话就是了
<dreameyesonme> 反过来也是对的
<Pudge> 我第一个月没敢开口，
<Pudge> 努力学习武汉话
<Pudge> 第二个月就好了
<dreameyesonme> 真不理解 读书是读需。。
<dreameyesonme> 匪夷所思
<Pudge> 豆需好么
<dreameyesonme> 嗯 是的
<Pudge> 大哥是拐子，我还以为是骂人的话。。
<dreameyesonme> 好有喜感
<dreameyesonme> 哈哈
<Pudge> 不过，我觉得比上海话亲切很多
<Pudge> 至少能听懂
<Pudge> 上海话就nm一外语
<dreameyesonme> 我现在基本能听懂了
<dreameyesonme> 我来上海都6年了 真快
<Niac> 作为孝感人，我感觉武汉话毫无压力
<Pudge> 。。麻糖哥你好
<xixihaha> 受不了武汉妹子
<zsc> 作为地球人,地球话表示....
<Pudge> 我感觉黄陂，孝感方言比武汉话更地道
<Pudge> xixihaha: 敢黑我大武汉妹子？！
<Niac> 不过我方言不地道
<dreameyesonme> 米酒哥你好
<Niac> 我不会米酒
<October22> Pudge: 你不全算武汉人吧？
<Pudge> October22: 不
<Pudge> October22: 算
<Pudge> October22: 12岁吧，开始在武汉混
<October22> 新洲区88年才归武汉管
<Pudge> October22: 我还真没去过。
<dreameyesonme> 卧槽 一下子这么多湖北人
<October22> 我们的方言和武汉相差太大了
<October22> 原属黄冈
<Pudge> October22: 正常，我在荆州的时候，沙市区和荆州区就隔一睹城墙，两种方言
<Pudge> 湖北方言乱七八糟。
<Pudge> 没个准
<Pudge> 黄冈有个县的方言我一句听不懂
<Pudge> 忘了叫啥名字了
<Niac> 语调的差别很大的
<dreameyesonme> 我也这么觉得
<Pudge> 浠水？
<Pudge> 好像是这个
<dreameyesonme> 但是潜江的好像很容易懂
<dreameyesonme> 我跟我妈打电话
<dreameyesonme> 我同学完全能理解
<October22> 五里不同音嘛
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 潜江的方言不算方言，只是音变了一下而已
<Pudge> 没什么土话
<dreameyesonme> 嗯。。有的吧还是。。
<Pudge> 不像上海话之类的自己本地的土话很多
<Pudge> 普通话发音都不知道啥意思
<Niac> 我回去还要一段时间才能适应方言
<dreameyesonme> 其实浙江话和上海话差不多 还有江苏
<dreameyesonme> 吴侬软语
<dreameyesonme> 就是特别。。
<dreameyesonme> 唉。。
<dreameyesonme> 听不懂
<dreameyesonme> 当然 以前我们班有个海南的  真的一个字都不懂
<dreameyesonme> 她讲数字我们都不懂
<Niac> 广东话也很难懂
<Niac> 我海南5年了也不知他们说什么
<Pudge> tvb看多了表示听粤语毫无压力
<Pudge> 就是不会说。
<Pudge> 掌握不好那个抑扬顿挫
<Niac> 要是真人在身边讲的话很不好听的
<dreameyesonme> 对的
<dreameyesonme> 跟吵架似的
<dreameyesonme> 我觉得我够黑了
<Niac> 越听越反感的
<dreameyesonme> 没想到她更黑。。
<Pudge> 吵架似的那不是武汉话吗
<dreameyesonme> 而且海南同学长相都一样
<Niac> 武汉那是开始骂人了
<dreameyesonme> 武汉话也超
<dreameyesonme> 但是至少听得懂
<dreameyesonme> 小时候去武汉 觉得武汉人好凶
<Pudge> 武汉人挺可爱的
<Pudge> 至少不会出现南京老太这种事
<Pudge> 江浙一带，最小家子气，还以此为荣
<dreameyesonme> 对的
<dreameyesonme> 我最受不了的就是浙江人
<dreameyesonme> 我认识的没一个浙江人
<dreameyesonme> 每一个
<Niac> 出省了才知道我们那的人还算大方
<dreameyesonme> 都是奇葩！！！
<Niac> 经济发达的地方都挺小气的
<dreameyesonme> 我虽然没多少钱
<dreameyesonme> 但绝对是寝室最大方的
<Pudge> 我出了国才接触到江浙和上海人
<Pudge> 以前以为是大家有偏见，哪里都有好的和不好的
<Pudge> 接触了5,6个，我发现我错了
<dreameyesonme> 真的 浙江人最奇葩 每一个每一个呀
<Niac> 河南呢
<Pudge> Niac: 河南从我目前接触情况，还好
<dreameyesonme> 还好吧 我们班有个河南小伙
<dreameyesonme> 人挺朴实
<dreameyesonme> 最受不了浙江！！！
<dreameyesonme> 以前我们寝室一个女生
<dreameyesonme> 她家住的是小区里最好的房子
<dreameyesonme> 装修那都是五星的标准
<dreameyesonme> 可是真的是小气到家
<Niac> 我大学有几个河南的，感觉挺极端的，一个特2,一个又特坏
<dreameyesonme> 而且还特别趋炎附势
<dreameyesonme> 总的来说江浙沪走得近
<Pudge> 我刚来法国的时候，一个上海学长，来接我们，到了学校，除了女生，要我们男生每人还他2张地铁票。。
<Pudge> 然后不到一周，他有几个箱子从国内寄过来，我们绕了大半个巴黎帮他弄回来
<Pudge> 说渴了，学长请我们喝点可乐吧
<Niac> 这种人还有朋友啊
<Pudge> 他就近旁边的麦当劳，买了一杯可乐，
<Pudge> 我们5个人啊！
<Pudge> 我操，他就插了5根吸管
<dreameyesonme> 以前我们班也有
<Pudge> 尼玛
<dreameyesonme> 这种人也是学长？
<dreameyesonme> 我最受不了的是那些明明家里很有钱
<dreameyesonme> 看见别人吃个屁
<dreameyesonme> 都要来吃一口的女生
<happyaron> lol
<dreameyesonme> 然后她自己吃东西 就说 这个不好吃 我就不给你们吃了哈
<dreameyesonme> 我们寝室有个姑娘
<dreameyesonme> 专门跑老远去宜家吃免费的冰激凌
<Niac> dreameyesonme：怎么没有女生来和我抢食呢
<happyaron> dreameyesonme: 宜家那冰淇淋不免费吧。。。
<dreameyesonme> 然后把宜家那些打钩的笔给带回来
<dreameyesonme> 不知道
<dreameyesonme> 她说免费的
<Pudge> 这边不少中国人加入教会，因为每周末提供免费晚餐，
<Pudge> 尼玛都是江浙人
<dreameyesonme> 出去吃麻辣烫
<Pudge> 自己家里开餐馆，跑去教会吃免费餐
<dreameyesonme> 特别爱占小便宜
<dreameyesonme> 炒鸡受不了
<Pudge> 而且还打包
<dreameyesonme> 麻辣烫的花生酱是免费的呀
 * happyaron ...
<dreameyesonme> 恨不得整碗都是花生酱
<dreameyesonme> 这女生真的很奇葩
<dreameyesonme> 就那东北的
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 东北的也躺枪了。
<dreameyesonme> 用我另一个东北同学的话说
<dreameyesonme> 丢她们的脸
<Pudge> 东北人挺可怜的。
 * happyaron 是可怜人。
<Pudge> 巴黎有条街，我们叫妓女们，整条街上全是东北妹子。
<dreameyesonme> 我在认识她之前
<Pudge> 女生不敢去，保准被人问价钱
<dreameyesonme> 绝对是对东北人好感
<Pudge> 很可怜的，一次就20
<Pudge> 妓女门。。。
<dreameyesonme> 20欧？
<Pudge> 恩
<dreameyesonme> 唉。。
<dreameyesonme> 蓉姐沉默了
<happyaron> dreameyesonme: 我不是姐……
<dreameyesonme> 蓉姐是东北哪的？
<October22> 纯爷们
<Pudge> 那些东北妹子都是被骗过来的，说能做保姆，赚很多
<dreameyesonme> 我那奇葩室友一次从外面跟同学吃饭打包回来一小口年糕 热了下非塞给我吃啊
<Pudge> 经常有附近上班的人，中午多买一个盒饭送她们吃
<dreameyesonme> 我吃了一口
<dreameyesonme> 她吃完后说 好辣啊 我想吃你的好大上的饼干。。。
<dreameyesonme> 尼玛  你不是大城市来的么
<dreameyesonme> 一个蓝罐曲奇跟稀奇似的
<dreameyesonme> 而且我打开的时候分给大家吃了也
<dreameyesonme> 好可怜啊 被骗过去
<dreameyesonme> 我最讨厌爱占小便宜
<dreameyesonme> 还有喜欢炫耀
<Pudge> 每人交10w，偷渡过来，以为1年就能还清，然后帮家里赚钱
<dreameyesonme> 但是没什么炫耀的资本的
<dreameyesonme> 恰好她各种都符合
<dreameyesonme> 。。。
<dreameyesonme> 然后为了把钱弄回来就不回来是么
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 是的
<dreameyesonme> 各位晚安了 吐槽好伤身 白白~~
<Pudge> 8
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 女孩子还不睡。
<jiero> 准备考博士了？
<Pudge> 骂一骂上海人，心情都舒畅好多
<jiero> happyaron: 茸茸被当成女孩子了
<jiero> Pudge: 。我不明白啊。为什么上海人有遭到你歧视
<Pudge> jiero: 我没有歧视啊，我哪里有资格歧视高大上的上海人
<Pudge> jiero: 我是嫉妒，所以喷
<jiero> Pudge: ...
<onlylove> 发烧了，明天不想上班了
<jiero> Pudge: 感觉你是纯粹爱发泄的1.。。
<Pudge> jiero: 发泄有助于身心健康
<jiero> adam8157: 当妈竟然没睡
<jiero> Pudge: 早安
<Pudge> jiero: 早个蛋
<adam8157> jiero: 刚洗完澡
<jiero> Pudge:  0 点了。
<Pudge> 都快下班了
<jiero> adam8157:  我今天又从另一个 b2c买的东西到货了，要不要再退货一次，写个退货服务评比？
<adam8157> ...
<Pudge> jiero: 节操呢
<jiero> Pudge: 下班到家就倒地睡觉吧。然后2点起来做饭吃饭。吃了再睡。
<jiero> Pudge: 反正你那里是地暖吧。
<jiero> madper: 睡吧
<Pudge> jiero: 你怎么知道
<jiero> Pudge: 你这种人，容易猜。
<jiero> lol
<adam8157> jiero: 睡了
<jiero> adam8157: 晚安大牛
<adam8157> jiero: 9
<jiero> 全员撤离
<all-in-one> hi
<^k^> all-in-one:点点点. 01:59 新年快乐 : 34.917天
<all-in-one> bitcoins?
<all-in-one> what? :3
#ubuntu-cn 2013-12-27
<lucky__> circ怎么用有人知道吗
<sjd_zeus> 各位早上好呀
<jiero> 早上好
 * jiero 拍拍手
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> 可惜啊，又错过了地域喷
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 地狱？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 地域
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 我国其实就像整个欧洲，各地的人互喷
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 对啊对啊。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 全世界都是地方保护主义啊
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 美国隔的远的州都喷吧，他们流动性那么好
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 罗马人，高炉人，西班牙人，葡萄牙人，泛日耳曼部落，泛希腊城邦，土耳其人，色雷斯人都是互喷
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 美国人流动性高，互喷危险性高，挨枪子
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 我国流动性也高，但是没有枪，所以安全点
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/47254/how-to-kill-a-dragon-with-various-programming-languages
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 如何用各种编程语言杀死一条龙 - 开源中国社区
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 枪这个东西很奇妙，让好勇斗狠的人和文弱的人站在了同一暴力起跑线
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 枪是很神奇的东西，是平等和平社会的基石
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 人类就是发明工具的呀
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 是，要是没有枪，WASP早被老黑搞死了
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 即使不用枪，想杀人还做不出武器来？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 不行，没有枪老黑牛逼
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 泛指管制武器嘛
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 你切过骨头么
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 大功率激光发射器应该能买到。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 如果没有Firearm, 冷兵器其实还是很考验技巧的
<MeaCulpa> jiero: ...那还不如硫酸
<onlylove> Galois被枪打死了
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 嗯。很有技巧。硫酸就要太近了
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 照瞎的人，一般会摔倒
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 炸药吧
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 硝酸铵
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 硝酸铵简单啊
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 呃。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 还可以自己用锅炉提纯，混合木炭
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 准备过程有点危险
<MeaCulpa> 一个炒锅即可
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 你说那种高压锅炸弹？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 不是，就是黑火药
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 硝酸铵，木炭
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 需要加热升华
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 哦。其实我发现只用爆竹就能做武器的。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 危险，有点危险
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 用管子发射铁钉之类的
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 恩...
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 以前我用管子塞爆竹远程打靶子i
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 擦我只敢用黄沙
<MeaCulpa> 铁蛋子...
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我用圆头的啊
<jiero> 不过绝对是危险品。
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 回到地域黑的话题，我觉得我国环境宽松，个人没有法律帮助，人人随便黑
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 地域黑是历史遗留问题
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 貌似在美国，很忌讳种族，老家之类的问题
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 中国人骂人都要祖宗家庭，而且极度绑定
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 前一段时间看到某今日说法，某罪犯提到：早知道这人是远房亲戚就不下手了。如此。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 骂人总是挑人们最珍视的东西来嘛
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 骂人总是挑人们最珍视的东西来骂，中国人就是问候爹妈祖宗，白人就是问候
<MeaCulpa> JJ PP
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 好吧 ……
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 你看我国的禁烟广告，是说家里老婆孩子不爽
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 种族老家那些歧视似乎写在法律里，但是他们的种族之类的，怎么套用中国上呐。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 美国的禁烟广告，是暗示你吸烟了不举
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 因为亚洲往往最受周围人管制的
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 效果极好，白人烟民男人已经少于女人了我觉得
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 恩，过分社会化
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 作为个魔都人，到哪里都不缺话题，不错。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 　计较多了，就话题多了
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 　前几天看到一句话，我只记得意思了，大概就是　延伸生活越多，你的生活就离宁静越远。More you lengthening your life, less peaceful it will be. 好像这样。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 不过宁静好玩么，有意思么。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 就是说，以前只有3种洗发露可选，现在有2000种，你不会因此得到幸福。
<jiero> onlylove: 对把。
<imtxc> gfrog: lol 电影开心不
<jiero> imtxc iMadper  cherrot 三个一起来了。你们干啥了。？
<iMadper> jie
<iMadper> jiero: 感冒了, 考虑要不要歇病假
<iMadper> 借
<jiero> iMadper: 　onlylove 　似乎病了。
<jiero> iMadper: 吃药，半天就好了。
<iMadper> jiero: 恩.
<iMadper> jiero: 半天?
<iMadper> jiero: 难.
<cherrot> jiero: ...
<jiero> iMadper: 尽早治疗。能的。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 没觉得
<jiero> iMadper: 中国很多特效药
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 我lp选，我只管用
<iMadper> jiero: 一会儿我问问前台有啥药
<iMadper> jiero: 我一般感冒不吃药的
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 所以就1种　:) 老婆选的那一种
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 对
<jiero> iMadper: 我一般感冒，会提前一星期感觉到
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 让我自己用我就用肥皂了
<iMadper> jiero: 额...
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 上海药皂杀人的
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 固本
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 对，上海有各种肥皂，还有硼酸皂
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 你lp给你买啥特效药？
<eexpress> 玩捡肥皂的游戏? lol
<RainFlying> 公共场所吸烟的应该全部拖出去 castrate
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: ...你把两个tree merge了...
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 可能，才看到。lol
<imtxc> .
<freeflying> iMadper, 乃申请那耳机测试职位了?
<eexpress> RainFlying: 死家伙，抽烟是人的自由
<iMadper> freeflying: 怎么可能, 那要测试经理呀
<RainFlying> eexpress: 我说的是公共场所吸烟，你要在自己家里的话，我管你吸烟还是吸屎啊。
<eexpress> RainFlying: 公共场合也是自由的
<jiero> eexpress: 公共场合不吸烟也是自由的　:)
<eexpress> 除开全球禁止卖烟
<RainFlying> eexpress: 世界人权宣言已经定义了，自由的基础是建立在不侵害他人的权益的基础上的。
<eexpress> jiero: 对啊。不能限制
<jiero> RainFlying: 怎么可能那种。。。
<RainFlying> eexpress: 在公共场所吸烟的话是自由的，只要是你不影响到别人，比如我不吸烟的，你只要不让我闻到，那你就是自由的。
<eexpress> 侵害啥。不抽烟的人，肺病几率高很多。你丫的不锻炼。
<jiero> ...
<eexpress> 你还天天闻到空气中别人的屁，你咋不去禁止。
<RainFlying> eexpress: 我就不喜欢烟的味道，就算不吸二手烟我明天就肺癌发作我也不喜欢二手烟，所以就算这样吸烟也是对我健康的侵害。
<jiero> eexpress: 我不喜欢闻汽油味道，所以讨厌汽车
<RainFlying> eexpress: 不好意思，没闻到过别人的屁，我还没碰到过在公共场所放屁的人。
<jiero> eexpress: 所以我从来没想要有车
<eexpress> 不是你喜欢不喜欢，是法律不禁止，你就不能说
<freeflying> gfrog, 基蛙
<jiero> eexpress: lol
<eexpress> jiero: 汽油也是该禁止。
<eexpress> RainFlying: 不响的才臭。而且响的，你能禁止？
<eexpress> 一样影响空气啊
<eexpress> lol
<RainFlying> 据说在日本，超过 3 个人的地方就不能吸烟，除了三个都是烟民。
<eexpress> 你不能凌驾于法律之上。
<jiero> eexpress: 法律只是规定人关注的东西。
<RainFlying> eexpress: 我说了我没闻到过嘛。我说的应该是法律应该禁止吸烟。目前就是靠自律，所以才各种公共场所的人吸烟。当然，公共场所放屁也是不合适的，公共场所吃气味大的或者刺激性的食物都是不合适的。 法律应该全部规定一下。
<eexpress> 你不是说法律应该怎样。你是说你不喜欢，就要拖别人出去，这样的话不对的
<jiero> RainFlying: 公共场合气味过大——你说的是非东亚人的体臭么。。。
<iMadper> RainFlying: 刺激性的食物怎么了... 公共场所不能吃辣椒了>
<RainFlying> jiero: iMadper: 只要影响到别人的就不合适。所以我不在公共场所吃东西，不在车上吃东西，哪怕是饭团。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 世界上有特种优势基因的：非洲人的肌肉基因，东亚的体臭基因，爱斯基摩人的燃烧脂肪基因
<MeaCulpa> RainFlying: 我国的法律又没人监督执行的
<jiero> RainFlying: 所以你讨厌大蒜？
<iMadper> 谁来告诉我, 饭店是不是公共场所?
<MeaCulpa> jiero: ...
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 因为各种关系网，无法监督。
<RainFlying> jiero: 我不讨厌大蒜，但是我会讨厌在地铁上吃大蒜的。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 东亚人也有体味重的，白人也有轻的
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 对，我就是体味重的。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 大蒜不讨厌，讨厌的是打算在消化道内的气味被放出来...
<eexpress> jiero: ..
 * iMadper 最烦挤地铁的时候有人吃煎饼, 太香了! 流口水! 每次都想抢过来吃!!!! cc jiero 
<MeaCulpa> s/打算/大蒜
<RainFlying> 我在地铁上戴口罩的，什么气味都闻不到，就算边上的人在吃屎也闻不到。
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 魔都喜欢学HK, 现在想搞地铁禁食
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 然后，我通过实验，发现买到的多种消除体臭的喷罐，实际上包含不用就糟糕的配方——
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 大宝洗发露就是。
 * jiero 鄙视大宝
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 北京5号线也不让吃. 广州也不让吃. 但是, 禁不住呀, 人家就吃了, 你能怎么办?
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我给我妹，没啥体臭的孩子用了一次，然后她竟然臭了！！1
<RainFlying> 我有的时候在公司吃完羊肉什么的，在地铁上都不敢用力呼吸，怕气味会散出去。。
<eexpress> jiero: 你这。。
<yunfan> iMadper: 那就抢一次
<freeflying> iMadper, 吃不吃东西不是关键, 主要是不能吃味太大的东西
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 其实，在HK, 菲佣照吃不误，还穿拖鞋，我看HK人也不说
<eexpress> RainFlying: 有洁癖？你不适合在地球生存啊。
<freeflying> iMadper, 你要是地铁上吃大葱, 估计谁都受不了
<RainFlying> jiero: 黑！
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 北京5号是港铁吧
<iMadper> freeflying: 恩, 尤其是香气四溢的东西, 绝对不能吃
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 对.
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 只要不怕说 没什么不大了的
<freeflying> iMadper, 不过有得人不洗澡,那味道更难闻
<iMadper> freeflying: 我现在最烦的是煎饼... 每次看到别人吃, 我都咕咕叫.
<eexpress> 地铁涨价没
<RainFlying> eexpress: 我吃下去的东西，我呼出来的气味我自己是闻不到的，但是万一周围有人对这种的气味不爽呢？
<iMadper> freeflying: 还有很多人香水味太重了.
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 广播里说要被fine的阿，大陆人当回事，菲佣我看没当回事
<jiero> iMadper: 香水怎么弄啊。
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 你把脸图黑就行了
<eexpress> 煎饼能这么香？多半是添加剂的味道吧。 iMadper MeaCulpa
<yunfan> 越是当回事 人家还越抓你
<RainFlying> eexpress: 据说魔都地铁年底要从 10 大洋涨到 15 大洋。
<freeflying> iMadper, 我在东京坐地铁也吃东西, 很多人吃
<yunfan> 油炸本来就香
<iMadper> eexpress: 葱花, 香菜
<eexpress> 额。魔都的也涨价？
<iMadper> jiero: 没办法呀
<yunfan> 香菜有的人受不了 我不理解
<eexpress> iMadper: 没那么香吧
 * MeaCulpa 魔都地铁最傻比的，是领导从香港取经回来就居然要搞左行右立，完全忽视英制
<freeflying> RainFlying, 这是奔着东京的水平去呢
<iMadper> freeflying: 恩
<iMadper> eexpress: 有. 特别想
<Dell> bitcoin?
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 帝都有好多站点设计都脑残 刚好两道人流交叉在一起 我说那些人还搞交通呢 连靠右这种准则都不遵守
<Dell> anyone understand?
<eexpress> jiero: iMadper 气味敏感，你赶紧去和他撮合撮合。
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 帝都换乘最乱
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 魔都也曾经是的，后来人们开始对撞
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 结果不得不改
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, 魔都人民广场那站也好不那去啊
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 以前是对撞的
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 现在改了，隔断了
<RainFlying> 魔都中山公园之类的站换乘走的也太多了。
<freeflying> 话说我都快一年没去魔都了
<RainFlying> @freeflying: 赶紧来考察。
<freeflying> RainFlying,  中山公园还好啊
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-57-generic #87-Ubuntu SMP Tue Nov 12 21:38:12 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS ruby 2.0.0p353 (2013-11-22 revision 43784) [i686-linux] 
<MeaCulpa> RainFlying: 那是地铁和轻轨换乘，没办法的一个地上一个低下
<RainFlying> freeflying: 我上次换乘的时候是从杭州搬家到魔都。左手右手各几十公斤的东西。
<MeaCulpa> RainFlying: 但是帝都的，实在...
<RainFlying> MeaCulpa: 3 号线是地铁。。。
<MeaCulpa> RainFlying: 3,4 都是地面为主
<freeflying> RainFlying, 你应该打车
<eexpress> 老式地铁的设计，那时候还没统计学掺入，有问题正常的。
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 魔都恰恰是最老的1号线德国设计比较牛比
<RainFlying> 地铁和轻轨都是城市轨道交通。区别就在于使用的车辆和编制。 3 号使用的是 A 型车厢， 6 节编制，属于地铁。 只有使用 C 型车辆 2 ~ 4 节编制的才是轻轨，比如 6 号线？ cc @freeflying
<RainFlying> MeaCulpa @freeflying  穷人打不起车。。。
<eexpress> 当时，估计只是买方案，并不是实际的统计设计啊。 MeaCulpa
<MeaCulpa> RainFlying: 打得起你也打不到
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 恩，即便如此，还是比后来的自己设计的强了很多
<freeflying> 尼玛说地铁, 东京的才叫复杂
<eexpress> 可能
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 一号线不用考虑跟别的线路换乘呀~
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 东京的只要随着脚下线走即可
<freeflying> 光tokyo站, 就至少5层的换乘
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 你一路低头可以游遍日本
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, 你那是道听途说好不
<eexpress> 。夸张
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 那是，我是听同事说
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 那时候据说还能逃票...
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, 逃票你现在也可以
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, 除了express这种偶尔有人查
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 好象是设计有漏洞，合理逃票...
<eexpress> 。。额
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, 毛
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 草  看solidot的时候 背景里有个贵厂的大数据广告
<yunfan> 真鸡贼
<yunfan> 找都找不到在哪里关
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 现在都吹大数据
<freeflying> yunfan, 现在谁不沾上点大数据云计算,好意思说自己是搞IT的??
<eexpress> 香菜，估计有典故。经过牢房的，就有人死活不吃香菜。 yunfan
<RainFlying> freeflying: 后来一次搬到魔都，左右提着 Dell U2311H，右手提着几十斤的东西，背上背着 20 斤的东西就杀过来换乘了。
<freeflying> RainFlying, 勇者无敌啊
<RainFlying> MeaCulpa: 我有一次在浦东机场，然后用酒店 App 找了最近的一个酒店，号称四星的，打车的时候死机都不知道在哪里，后来走着走着觉得怎么这么鸟不拉屎，然后就直接打到了虹桥火车站附近的如家。
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 我是说那个广告鸡贼
<yunfan> 放在背景里 而且是随机出来的
<yunfan> 页面关了重新开又没有了
<RainFlying> 3 号线时不时有逃票的。
<freeflying> RainFlying, 浦东机场到虹桥火车站打车可是250+啊
<RainFlying> freeflying: 晚上打，好像 220 左右。
<yunfan> RainFlying: 地铁怎么逃 难道是用轻功越过那个捡票的？
<eexpress> 抱一个，不就逃了。
<freeflying> lol
<eexpress> 抱不起酷胖。。。
<RainFlying> yunfan: 3 号线大柏树其实查不严的，栅栏封闭的，直接能从边上走过去的，有一次我刷卡进站之后，发现还没解锁，我就直接从边上进去了。
<MeaCulpa> RainFlying: 机场没人熟悉的
<RainFlying> 我在 0.5 线的大杭州坐高铁回魔都的时候，在火车东站据说我背后有一个抱小孩的妇女就跟在我后面逃票了。
<RainFlying> MeaCulpa: 机场附近，是一个很偏僻的地方了。
<MeaCulpa> RainFlying: 是阿
<happyaron> 又饿又冷
<jiero> happyaron: berserk　后遗症
<jiero> happyaron: 一份　garlic prawn pizza?
 * cherrot 为啥需求全压在年前了。。。
 * kingbo tea time
<happyaron> jiero: 不是啦
<happyaron> jiero: 最近状况就是不好
<eexpress> happyaron: 这么年轻，就要搞点花旗参提气了？lol
<eexpress> 体虚了吧
<happyaron> eexpress: 心病啦。
<yunfan> RainFlying: 你们也太夸张了 地铁还逃票
<eexpress> ，，
<happyaron> eexpress: 最近一段日子过得真的很不好。
<eexpress> happyaron: 来这边。我给你介绍学生。
<happyaron> eexpress: 唉。
<eexpress> 看来蛮严重。。居然唉。。
<jiero> happyaron: 。。。茸茸。。。
<eexpress> 让罗杰去安慰你，罗杰有体香
<happyaron> 。。。
<iMadper> happyaron: 跟妹子意见不合?
<happyaron> iMadper: 不是
<vipzrx1> 我现在想搭建一个局域网内的irc server ，怎么实现，某个文件夹中放入一个文件file1 ，会自动在irc聊天界面出现 那个文件的位置信息
<jiero> happyaron: 男人的责任感突然膨胀过度？
<eexpress> 你这只是一个bot脚本，调用inotify监视那目录而已。
<jiero> happyaron: 还是有竞争了？
<happyaron> 复杂得多
<eexpress> jiero: 哈皮自己不说。你猜个啥劲。
<jiero> eexpress: 哈皮太阴险
<eexpress> ，，
<happyaron> 。。。
<jiero> happyaron: 看好你啊
<iMadper> vipzrx1: eexpress 说的对. inotify监视就行了.
<happyaron> 是不想说吧，只能告诉各位朋友我最近真的过得很不好。
<happyaron> jiero: 嗯。
<eexpress> 去找基蛙吧。基蛙会安慰人。 happyaron cc gfrog
<happyaron> gfrog: 你是会安慰人么？
<eexpress> 美女都喜欢基蛙王子啊。 happyaron 他肯定会安慰人的嘛。
<happyaron> 。。。
<eexpress> 你想小姐他都能搞定，安慰你，一碗饭。
<RainFlying> 贵圈真乱。。
<jiero> RainFlying: 你去安慰他
<RainFlying> jiero: 我收费很贵的，而且要准备好榔头什么的。
<eexpress> RainFlying: 女王？
<RainFlying> eexpress: 不是杀人么？
<jiero> RainFlying: 　他的女王会杀了你
<eexpress> 看到榔头，以为后面是皮鞭蜡烛啥的。
<eexpress> 而且收费
<jiero> eexpress: 。。。你怎么想到蜡烛皮鞭和榔头？
<eexpress> 你问 RainFlying吧。估计她的墙壁上，就挂着这些。
<vipzrx1> eexpress: iMadper 谢谢
<RainFlying> 皮鞭没什么用的，杀人还是得用榔头刀和枪啊，不过我家只有一把没有开封的剑，龙泉剑，不让开封。
<RainFlying> 开锋
<eexpress> 龙泉剑，那种旅游产品吧。
<iMadper> 龙泉剑..
<eexpress> 咋不买一个倚天剑
<eexpress> lol
<imtxc> 咋不收藏一把洞爷湖呢
<iMadper> imtxc: +1
<eexpress> 洞爷湖是啥东东
<iMadper> eexpress: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.14.4u71kb&id=14211550055&_u=rum7j6m5245
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 龙泉阿金剑铺 玄宗剑收藏商务送礼镇宅陈阿金大师作品包邮未开刃 价格:680000.00 元
<imtxc> eexpress: 一看你就不会武功，弱
<iMadper> eexpress: 洞爷湖是木剑
<eexpress> 问洞爷湖。
<RainFlying> 丽水人路过，龙泉剑什么的可以轻松搞到，杀人的不杀人的都有。
<eexpress> 啥哦
<imtxc> g 洞爷湖
<^k^> imtxc: 洞爷湖 http://lmgtfy.com/?q=洞爷湖 [编辑]. 2008年7月在|洞爷|湖畔举办第34届八国集团首脑会议，就气候变化，非洲开发 等主题进行讨论。参加的国家首脑来自23个国家，是 |...|
<RainFlying> 其实几十年前龙泉剑没那么值钱，炒出来的。
<imtxc> 洞爷湖是银魂主人公坂田银时的佩刀，银时说这是洞爷湖仙人所赠送给他的礼物，亦曾说是在校外教学的时候，一时兴起而买的。实际上可能只是银时通过电视购物买来的，并且说洞爷湖对他来说有着特殊的回忆。后来因为木刀沾上了咖喱的味道，银时便从电视购物广告订造一把新的木刀，并要求服务人员照
<imtxc> 老样子写上“洞爷湖”。该广告称，该产品名为妖刀“星碎”，是由“生长在边境一种树龄达一万年的‘金刚树’所打造的刀”，所以不论是“岩石或陨石还是你（当时是拍广告的另一配角）的肌肉什么的都能破坏”的“厉害木刀”。
<imtxc> 神奇的是银时真的见到了洞爷湖仙人......
<imtxc> 《银魂》动画第89话（想学必杀么，噗！洞爷湖登场）中，洞爷湖以恶搞《死神》中斩月的形象登场（CV为飞田展男），要授予银时等人必杀技却因为打扰其睡觉被拒绝了。漫画312话再次登场，要教银时等人必杀技，但是因为某些缘故再次失败 。
<^k^> imtxc:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<RainFlying> 跟银魂学吐槽
<imtxc> 擦，才四行！
<eexpress> imtxc: nnnd 这是看动画看多了吧。
<eexpress> iMadper: 你居然也看这些破动画？
<iMadper> eexpress: 我只是知道而已.
<lpy> iMadper: 可恶的圣诞节
<happyaron> imtxc: kk说多了，就是多了，+q你没商量
<happyaron> lpy: 你肿么了。
<iMadper> lpy: 恩. 都没人理我的问题了.
<lpy> iMadper: 嗯！
<lpy> happyaron:  没人理
<happyaron> lpy: o
<lpy> iMadper:   而且还不checkin！
<iMadper> lpy: 现在只有中日韩和一些阿拉伯国家了
<imtxc> ^k^: 放学等着，不许叫人！
<eexpress> lpy: 没钱没妹子的屌死？
<eexpress> imtxc: 你应该找 sevk
<lpy> iMadper:  等他们放假回来，一合并，又要 rebase。。。
<^k^> imtxc, 什么样的人你在说什么？ 11:21 新年快乐 : 34.526天
<iMadper> eexpress: 错了. lpy 是土豪.
<lpy> imtxc: lol~
<iMadper> lpy: 不怕.
<eexpress> 额。理解错误
<lpy> iMadper:  不要侮辱我！你才是 土豪1
<happyaron> eexpress: 他们估计说内核呢吧……
<eexpress> 是啊。才理解。谁叫他一出来就那样说
<lpy> eexpress:  lol~
<iMadper> hap
<iMadper> happyaron: 不是内核, 是fx
<happyaron> iMadper: ...
<RainFlying> 以前 Hacker News 上有一篇是说，要一直用 git pull --rebase, 另一篇是说，要用 git pull, 出问题的时候再 rebase。
<eexpress> 不出问题，rebase干嘛
<huntxu> RainFlying: merge和rebase是两个层面上的东西，没啥好比较我觉得
<lpy> RainFlying: 随便  rebase 会被骂的
<eexpress> 估计土豪结婚离婚习惯了。喜欢rebase。
<RainFlying> huntxu: 会有区别的，比如你用了 Gerrit2 之类的 Code Review System 的时候， merge 出来的会产生一个额外的空 commit 需要 reviewer 去 Review 的，而且为了安全起见，在 Gerrit 上可能会设置成只接受 Fast-forward 的 commit 的。
<huntxu> RainFlying: 说了，这两个是不同层面的东西
<huntxu> RainFlying: 根本没可比性
<RainFlying> lpy: 这里说的 rebase 是指 git fetch && git rebase ， 不是用 rebase 去修改 log 什么的。
<iMadper> lpy: 蔽公司就喜欢rebase. 因为是fork的分支嘛
<lpy> iMadper:  好吧
<iMadper> lpy: 有一些不给upstream的东西. 想要大规模合并, 就要rebase
<lpy> RainFlying:  原来如此 owo
 * iMadper 午饭! 
<lpy> iMadper: 。。。。
<lpy> +1
<RainFlying> lpy: 篡改历史的，见一次打一次！ 敝 ex-厂 还有一堆人想要 Force push 的。。。
<lpy|lunch> RainFlying: 哪个厂？
<happyaron> RainFlying: 喜欢force push的人真的大有人在
<RainFlying> lpy|lunch: 杭州朗和科技有限公司。
<stanzgy> RainFlying: o.o
<lpy|lunch> RainFlying: OwO
<RainFlying> happyaron: 其实 Force push 也没啥大问题，我自己的项目我就 Force push 过好几次，不过他们的项目是一堆人协作的，而且每天每个人都有不少 commit 的。
<RainFlying> 还有半个小时才开饭。。
<happyaron> RainFlying: 个人仓库干啥都行，协作的太无节操了。
<freeflying> 现在的20M光纤在线安装个系统感觉不出慢了
<happyaron> freeflying: 还是太卡了
<happyaron> freeflying: 下载iso 180MB/s的速度实在是很爽。
<freeflying> happyaron, 我这里没任何问题
<cherrot> Newbie's code dose not need comments ==》 牛逼的代码不需要注释
<RainFlying> happyaron: 以前它们用 SVN 的时候，使用了基于目录的权限管理，而且会要求父目录只有部分人有读权限部分人有读写权限其余人没有权限，然后子目录就要求所有人都有读权限部分人有读写权限，然后子目录的子目录又要部分人读部分人写其余人没有权限。 用 Git 之后它们想继续用这样的权限设置！
<happyaron> RainFlying: lol
<freeflying> happyaron, 你sata的写入速度有多少
<eexpress> nnnnd 180M?
<RainFlying> happyaron: 金壕！我 2M OCN 宽带，端口疯得差不多了，rsyncd 只能跑在 119 端口。
<happyaron> freeflying: 不还有内存呢么
<happyaron> lol
<RainFlying> happyaron: SVN 权限的配置文件 2 万行！
<happyaron> RainFlying: ...去死得了。
<stanzgy> RainFlying: o.o
<RainFlying> stanzgy: 高端叔！
<freeflying>  happyaron 问题分配给你的sk_buffer能有多少
<happyaron> freeflying: socket buffer么，主要起作用的是磁盘写入缓冲啊
<stanzgy> RainFlying: 2万行svn权限配置真的假的
<RainFlying> stanzgy: 确切地说，在我离职前半年左右，权限配置文件是 1.8 万多行。
 * happyaron ...
<eexpress> stanzgy: 你应该问，这要多少人维护
<happyaron> RainFlying: 果然工具开发出来以后，就不再是作者的了。
 * cherrot 130行的方法。。。
<happyaron> RainFlying: 怎么用的人都有。
 * cherrot 遍布着全局常量。。。
<stanzgy> RainFlying: _(:з」∠)_
<RainFlying> happyaron: 以前是人肉加的，后来有同事写了一个 Rails 网站专门用来管理权限，权限自己申请，然后给那些目录的 "owner" 发通知邮件，确认之后自动加到文件里。  --> stanzgy <-- 这个是一开始就用 Git 的。
<happyaron> RainFlying: ...
<happyaron> RainFlying: gaoji啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<gfrog> eexpress: 渣神
<gfrog> happyaron: 蓉蓉
<RainFlying> happyaron: 我再吐槽一下，高端蛋叔 --> stanzgy <-- 当做没看到。他们用 SVN 的时候发布软件是用 Trunk 的！
<happyaron> stanzgy: ...
<happyaron> RainFlying: niubility的现实存在
<happyaron> gfrog: .
<freeflying> huntxu, 为啥我连到ovsbr上的vm不能访问我的hypervisor呢
<freeflying> huntxu, bridge现在就是个普通的bridge
<freeflying> oovs-ofctl dump-flows ovsbr0
<freeflying> NXST_FLOW reply (xid=0x4):
<freeflying>  cookie=0x0, duration=2039.223s, table=0, n_packets=307218, n_bytes=297696519, idle_age=0, priority=0 actions=NORMAL
<RainFlying> 我的 Hyper-V 里的虚拟机，连接到的 Virtual Switch 跟无线网卡桥接，在 OpenWRT 上根本 DHCP 不到 IP 地址，手动加 IP 上去网络是正常的，公司的 DHCP Server 就正常。
<huntxu> freeflying: 看看学习到的mac列表啊
<freeflying> huntxu, 问题是其它机器之间都没问题
<onlylove> iMadper: 融科附近有便宜药店没
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 【求助在线等急！！】Ubuntu 12.10 启动速度极慢、打开硬盘速度极慢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454017 如题，本人使用Ubuntu12.10系统，昨天正常使用过程中出现死机现象（用Clementine音乐播放器切歌时），断电重启后黑屏显示“read error”错误，后来自己在网上查资料用
<^k^>  ─> 引导U盘一步步恢复，现在能进入系统了，但是启动速度极慢（输入登录密码后卡住，硬盘灯一直闪，进入系统需20多分钟），进入系统后 …
<stanzgy> freeflying: tcpdump看什么地方包没了
<RainFlying> stanzgy: 蛋叔来帮我解决网络问题吧。
<RainFlying> stanzgy: PPTP VPN 连不上了，我看了下日志看了下 tcpdump，好像是 GRE 包被丢了。
<stanzgy> RainFlying: 上次你发我的 完全看不出什么问题 -.-
<RainFlying> stanzgy: 跟上次不一样，后来我搞定了。再后来突然就挂了。
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • 求助～用wine安装代理软件的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454018 用wine安装 gocvpn 代理软件 安装运行都正常 就是节点测速（ping) 和链接节点没有反映 是缺少什么操作网络的.dll吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 iceveil — 2013-12-27 11:52
<freeflying> iMadper, http://www.amazon.cn/dp/B00453R808?t=joyo01y-23&tag=joyo01y-23   这个能买不
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ Patriot 博帝-Patriot 博帝 VIPER3毒蛇3代DDR3 1600/(8G*2P)16G套装(BLACK)台式机内存PV316G160C0K-价格 报价 图片 评测 多少钱
<hamo> freeflying: 侯总
 * hamo 好吧，侯总不在...
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 让他们两口碰个头 : 昨个同事一大姐给我和另一个男孩一人带了只仓鼠,一公一母。 大姐说你俩商量谁要公的谁要母的,经过不太激烈的讨论,我拿母的他拿公的。 最后要走了,内男孩弱弱的说了一句,好好养,回头春天了咱俩约个时间,让他们两口碰个头,圆个房……圆个房……
<iIlL10Oo> http://news.yesky.com/hot/76/35532076.shtml
<^k^> iIlL10Oo: ⇪ 詞自利
<iMadper`> ...
<RainFlying> 据说今天早上放飞的时候四只鹦鹉都挤在一个窝里，那个窝睡两只都有点小。。
<jiero> madper: 仍然　alsa　不能关闭硬件对把？
<madper> jiero: 对. 应该有个命令是  alsactl power xx  但是现在已经不支持了? 不知道为啥
<zhangwei> 愿我有生之年，得见你君临天下。进击吧，绿蜥蜴！(opensuse)
<madper> zhangwei: 一千年以内, 希望不大.
<freeflying> lol
<mjkr> 现在一般vpn翻墙一个月最便宜多少？我这个服务现在一个月30块钱，感觉对钱包的压力比较大。
<zhangwei> madper, 多好的东西，国人没人用。哎～～
<mjkr> 有没有便宜一点的VPN可以推荐的？
<zhangwei> 一月30还要找更便宜的？
<zhangwei> 干脆别帆樯了
<mjkr> 34是准确数字
<zhangwei> 那也不贵了
<mjkr> 34 我可以在学校食堂吃好多餐了……
<zhangwei> 哦
<zhangwei> 还学生啊，那是那是
<mjkr> zhangwei: 那你知不知道便宜点的vpn?
<zhangwei> sorry
<zhangwei> 好多年不帆樯了
<mjkr> 是不是34块钱真的很公道呢？
<jiero> mjkr: 你。。。
<madper> zhangwei: 四年前我就用过了.
<jiero> mjkr: 我的ssdvps包年才200人民币。干嘛要　vpn啊。
<madper> zhangwei: 我还没上大学就用过. 没觉得特别好.
<madper> zhangwei: 当时我更喜欢mandriva
<mjkr> jiero: 哪里的vpn？
<zhangwei> madper, 个人认为最用心的操作系统。没有之一
<mjkr> 有没有link?
<madper> zhangwei: 用过mageia吗?
<jiero> mjkr: 在加拿大机房美国机房都有　ssdvps
<mjkr> 给一个链接吧……
<madper> mjkr: 一个月? 34?
<madper> mjkr: 公道个屁
<madper> mjkr: vpn还是vps?
<mjkr> madper: vpn
<madper> mjkr: 34也太贵了吧? ofan 当时卖9rmb, 我都不觉得便宜.
<madper> mjkr: 别买. 34太贵了.
<ofan> madper: 。。。
<zhangwei> madper, 以前用过Mandriva Linux
<mjkr> 那是我现在的vpn, madper
<adam8157> 大家乖
<madper> ofan: 你还卖不? 赶紧拉 mjkr 的生意.
<madper> adam8157: 李老板早.
<ofan> 买个vps都用不了34
<adam8157> madper: 乖
<mjkr> vps是什么东东？
<ofan> digitalocean $5西岸
<^k^> mjkr: define:vps http://lmgtfy.com/?q=define:vps A |virtual private server| (|VPS|) is a virtual machine sold as a service by an Internet hosting service. A |VPS| runs its own copy of an operating system, and |...|
<imtxc> 34 !!
<madper> mjkr: 34! 太贵了! 简直就是抢劫.
<madper> mjkr: 错了, 简直就是强奸!
<zhangwei> mjkr, 网上找些免费的吧。学生应该有的是时间。
<mjkr> madper: 9rmb才划算吗？
<imtxc> mjkr: 这个价格太黑了，什么人卖给你的
<imtxc> 难道是那个老大爷程序员
<madper> mjkr: 4 ~ 10 都算正常
<ofan> 9rmb是跳楼价，你不可能找到这么实惠的
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu下怎么装windows系统，有没有可用的教程？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454021 传送门 http://tieba.baidu.com/p/2782183696 ubuntu12.04下怎么硬盘装windows 7系统，哪位成功过，分享一下你成功安装的方法，网址也行。3Q了 （我已预留了60G给win7了，看网上教程不太敢弄，说什么
<^k^>  ─> 要修改引导，怕ubuntu暴废） 统计信息: 发表于 由 yxz_blue — 2013-12-27 13:20
<ofan> 告诉稳定运行2年多
<ofan> 高速*
<zhangwei> 这贴子真心搞笑
<mjkr> 到底是多少啊…… madper 说是4 ofan 说是9
<mjkr> 9+
<madper> mjkr: 我说的是 4 ~ 10 都是正常的. 要看质量
<ofan> mjkr: 他不懂
<madper> ofan: 滚犊子
<zhangwei> 哥们现在机器上就有虚拟机上跑了一个xp。压根就没硬盘安装过。
<ofan> 用过我的都说好，好多后来我都没收费了，还让他们用
<imtxc> mjkr: 反正 34 就是轮奸价
<mjkr> 不管怎么样，我要骂死那个收了我34块的
<madper> ofan: 劳资从4rmb的用起, 最快的就是我现在用的shadowsocks, 5rmb
<imtxc> mjkr: 卖了你多久
<ofan> ss垃圾
<mjkr> imtxc: 两个月
<zhangwei> 5块钱一个月？这是什么呀，这是。这么便宜
<ofan> 我能保证小于0.1的load，ss能保证么，99%+的在线
<mjkr> 是每个月34
<mjkr> 不是两个月34
 * adam8157 最便宜的是我这样蹭别人的
<zhangwei> 睡会了，你们扯
<zhangwei> 吧
<adam8157> bluezd: 老湿
<bluezd> adam8157: 早啊
<jiero> adam8157: 当妈，你到处请客
<jiero> adam8157: 请一次就一年
<jiero> 哈哈
<adam8157> jiero: 啥?
<jiero> adam8157: 呃。他们都找你请客不是。
<jiero> adam8157: 算了。我也不知道
<adam8157> jiero: 刚来帝都的时候经常请, 现在扣了
<jiero> adam8157: 。
 * madper 吃过 adam8157 请的客. 
<adam8157> madper: 我不记得
<madper> adam8157: 风波庄
<madper> adam8157: 李老板大手笔.
<adam8157> madper: 还是不大记得...
<madper> adam8157: bluezd 也在.
<imtxc> adam8157: 好大的手笔，请这么多人都忘了
<adam8157> ...
<bluezd> adam8157: 那就再请一次,保证让你记住
<adam8157> bluezd: 我不纠结 lol
<mjkr> 为什么会有不要钱的vpn呢？
<adam8157> 微信支付是干什么的? 哪里用
<madper> adam8157: 貌似能在地铁里买饮料? 易迅也能用.
<jiero> mjkr: 推广各种东西，广告类的？
<jiero> adam8157: 买饮料？
<mjkr> jiero: vpn怎么可能搞广告……
<mjkr> 他又不是网页……
<mjkr> hmm除非卖邮箱地址，对吧？
 * adam8157 微信号一直没设置, 也挺好
 * bluezd 最讨厌微信里秀恩爱的人
<mjkr> 但是，怎么卖邮箱地址呢？
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Seeking for help: Linux Deepin needs mirrors in your country http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454022 banner1.1.png Recently, we have received feedback from our users that their connection to our official repositories is very slow. We understand that the slow speed can be quite annoying, and has an impact to our users’ experience. Therefore, w
<^k^>  ─> e attach great importance to a more stable and faster connection and are mailing mirror providers and universities around the world to have their support. Meanwhile, we need you to …
<madper> deepin 用户多嘛?
<onlylove> madper: 融科附近有便宜药店没
<madper> onlylove: 不知道, 你去管你们前台要药就行了吧? 常见病的话.
<madper> onlylove: 我没在附近转过.
<onlylove> madper: 我们前台有这么高大上的东西？
<madper> onlylove: 你去问问去吧, 我知道的几个外企, 公司都会有常备药的.
<madper> onlylove: 你要吃啥? yunting可能就没有了
<onlylove> madper: 我不记得前台和我说有那个
<onlylove> madper: 你妹，毓婷不是你吃的么
<madper> onlylove: 你快去吃, 吃完了, 洗干净, 等着 imtxc
<imtxc> 没事儿，你俩谁先怀上谁当大房
<onlylove> 谁知道madper在融科几楼，我带刀砍他却
<imtxc> 7
<onlylove> imtxc: A7?
<madper> imtxc: 你tmd怎么知道的?!
<imtxc> 我不知道，只是记得某次他们说过
<imtxc> 有台球的是几楼？
<onlylove> imtxc: 我这层的panty里面就有
<onlylove> 又少个字母……
<madper> onlylove: 你穿的女裤?
<onlylove> imtxc: pantry
<imtxc> onlylove: 喔，对了，我认识个妹子在贵司来着
<madper> onlylove: 还是你钻进谁的裤子里了?
<imtxc> onlylove: 测试部门，忘了名字了………………
<onlylove> imtxc: QE？
<adam8157> madper: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/4862d789jw1eby1aegn5bj20hs0araay.jpg
<imtxc> iIlL10Oo: 恩
<imtxc> onlylove: 恩
<madper> adam8157: 逗猫神器
<onlylove> imtxc: QE貌似和我在一层
<mjkr> 哇，你们在干什么？
<onlylove> imtxc: 不过我能问下是哪个team的么
<madper> mjkr: 小孩子家家的, 不要影响 onlylove 和 imtxc 搞基
<imtxc> onlylove: 我不清楚，我连名字都记不清楚了
<madper> imtxc: 你就说是几分黑吧
<imtxc> madper: 啊，那个我还真不知道，前同事
<madper> imtxc: ..
<onlylove> 我恨搜狗，自动纠正乱序和漏字母
<onlylove> 以至于现在敲个单词老是出错
<imtxc> madper: 也算不上同事，她当时是实习生，因为是我们经理的研究生，所以在那里实习。。
<madper> onlylove: 恩, 你刚错的那个太霸气了... 在女生裤子里找台球....
<madper> imtxc: .
<madper> imtxc: 你要是知道几分黑, onlylove 就能在panty里面找到了.
<gfrog> adam8157: 土壕
<imtxc> ………………
<adam8157> gfrog: 乖
<gfrog> bluezd: 不撸壕
<roylez> adam8157: 壕，早啊
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<adam8157> roylez: 乖
<roylez> lainme: 囡囡早
<bluezd> gfrog: 呱呱
<roylez> gfrog: 基娃
 * bluezd 人来人往啊 ...
<gfrog> bluezd: 又走了？
<gfrog> bluezd: 又来了？
<onlylove> 突然有去A座7楼的冲动
<madper> onlylove: 去吧.
<onlylove> madper: 靠，你不在A？
<gfrog> onlylove: A座7楼是啥？
<madper> onlylove: 你都能在panty里面找台球了, 八成也能在a座里面找到我
<onlylove> gfrog: raycom A7
<adam8157> bluezd: 谁
<gfrog> onlylove: 啥？
<adam8157> 哦 z
<onlylove> gfrog: 知道madper在哪里不
<bluezd> adam8157: 你早知道了吧
<adam8157> bluezd: 谁啊
<jiero> 台球很硬吗？
<lainme> roylez: 下午好
<gfrog> onlylove: C座9层，进门右转第一个走廊右转，走到头左转。
<onlylove> gfrog: 你耍我，C9没人好吧
<madper> gfrog: 谢谢你.
<madper> gfrog: 你真是好蛙
<gfrog> onlylove: 北楼……
<onlylove> gfrog: 好吧，我在南楼……
<onlylove> gfrog: 南楼C9是vmware的地方
 * adam8157 怀念融科的马桶
<madper> adam8157: ...
<onlylove> adam8157: 有毛好怀念的
<gfrog> adam8157: ……
<madper> adam8157: 这倒是. 融科还是很干净的
<gfrog> adam8157: 让Grace给你安排个固定蹲位，你在那remote算了
<adam8157> .......
 * gfrog 融科坑儿里面没wifi，太反人类了。
 * adam8157 afk
 * gfrog 虽然C社的坑儿里也没有……
<madper> gfrog: 是的! 一天中最需要wifi的时候, 竟然没有!
<happyaron> madper: 恭喜你
<madper> happyaron: 啥?
<gfrog> madper: C社的坑儿里连3G也么得。
<jiero> gfrog: 自制啊。
<madper> gfrog: 那更弱了.
<jiero> gfrog: 建议放个
<madper> happyaron: 你说啥呢, 蓉蓉.
<happyaron> madper: 恭喜你没wifi
 * madper 蓉姐已经丧心病狂了..
<jiero> happyaron: 茸茸你确实疯了
<jiero> happyaron: 疯狂三天三夜了。
<freeflying> gfrog, http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/261462.htm
<alvin_rxg> Title: 几乎完美的训练搭档 -阿迪达斯miCoach Smart Run试用评测_cnBeta 评测室_cnBeta.COM (@ cnbeta.com)
<gfrog> freeflying: 壕收吧。
<gfrog> happyaron: 考虑明年春天去贵新京看牡丹……
 * roylez 上班了10分钟了，真辛苦
 * roylez 下班
<dalewzm> 初入此地，大家好
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 胖子人呢
<roylez> dalewzm: 欢迎来到基情满满的聊天室
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总我决定去海淘个NUC玩玩了。
<gfrog> freeflying: 这玩意肯定比电视盒子靠谱。 lol
<roylez> gfrog: nuc是？
<adam8157> gfrog: C社最里头那个位子能收到wifi
<gfrog> roylez: intel那个小盒子
<roylez> gfrog: 小米盒子很不错啊
<freeflying> gfrog, 得买i5的吧
<roylez> gfrog: 今天上班前刚看了 hitman
<gfrog> adam8157: 你经验真丰富。是左手边门里面的嘛？
<freeflying> imtxc, 你准备啥时候下单
<adam8157> ...
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西，你上班就10分钟…… 这是插播广告时间么？ lol
<gfrog> freeflying: 是啊，新的haswell盒子
<roylez> gfrog: 上午我不开电脑。上班才开的
<eexpress> roylez: 你上班，专业夜间热线服务？
<eexpress> 小姐才下午起床的。
<imtxc> freeflying: 啥啊
<iIlL10Oo> 小姐也辛苦
<eexpress> iIlL10Oo: ..
<eexpress> 你应该说主席才辛苦
<roylez> eexpress: 我早上8点半起床去锻炼
<iIlL10Oo> o
<roylez> eexpress: 然后就是看书冥想看电影
<iIlL10Oo> roylez: 主席幸苦了，为人们服务
<eexpress> 不信不信
<adam8157> eexpress: 怎么不加我
<RainFlying> 我昨天拿到了一个 Core i5-750 的 CPU，可以把家里的 Core i3-530 给换了。
<eexpress> adam8157: 加啥？
<adam8157> wechat
<iIlL10Oo>   Redmine version                2.4.2.devel
<iIlL10Oo>   Ruby version                   2.0.0-p353 (2013-11-22) [i686-linux]
<iIlL10Oo> RainFlying: i3还不够快啊？
<iIlL10Oo> model name	: Pentium(R) Dual-Core  CPU      E6300  @ 2.80GHz
<iIlL10Oo> bogomips	: 5600.58
<roylez> yunfan: http://www.ideophone.in/develop-your-idea-into-an-android-app-in-24-hours/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 取标题 execution expired
<madper> CPU(s):                160
<madper> Model name:            Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E7- 8870  @ 2.40GHz
<madper> NUMA node(s):          8
<adam8157> eexpress: 加啊
<freeflying> imtxc, adiadas的miCoach
<freeflying> gfrog, 不过这货的价格太高了,要400
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃没来？
<adam8157> gfrog: 嗯 在家呢
<gfrog> freeflying: lol。对您来说还不是洒洒水啦，收吧
<iIlL10Oo> madper: lscpu | grep mips
<freeflying> gfrog, rmb还差不多
<madper> iIlL10Oo: 5000多. 刚看了
<freeflying> adam8157, 蛋蛋在威海啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 在帝都...
<iIlL10Oo> madper: 哦
<madper> iIlL10Oo: 不对, 不到5k
<madper> iIlL10Oo: BogoMIPS:              4799.94
<freeflying> adam8157, 为啥这么奇葩的一天天的休假
<adam8157> freeflying: 每周放三天啊
<iIlL10Oo> madper: 这个应该是每个cpu的指标
<iIlL10Oo> 不错
<freeflying> adam8157, 你这休假也不出去玩,就在家呆着
<freeflying> adam8157, 还不如上班呢
 * gfrog bogomips        : 5187.93
<adam8157> freeflying: 今天拆线去了
 * gfrog 本子上的渣渣i
<RainFlying> iIlL10Oo: 一代 i3
 * gfrog 本子上的渣渣i5
<freeflying> adam8157, 这个不需要休假啊
<iIlL10Oo> RainFlying: o
<eexpress> adam8157: 加啥哦。加你入小姐队列？
<iIlL10Oo> eexpress: 好啊
<eexpress> 不理解啊
<eexpress> iIlL10Oo: 坏家伙
<freeflying> gfrog, model name	: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3337U CPU @ 1.80GHz
<freeflying> stepping	: 9
<freeflying> microcode	: 0x17
<freeflying> cpu MHz		: 774.000
<freeflying> gfrog, 比你本子还惨点
<gfrog> freeflying: U是低电压版吧？
<jlzhang> 轻量级的pdf阅读器有什么推荐吗？
<jlzhang> 用了mupdf，都推崇说它渲染好速度快
<madper> jlzhang: llpp
<jlzhang> 但是翻页很囧呀
<madper> jlzhang: llpp
<jlzhang> 我看看llpp的man
<eexpress> jlzhang: 在乎翻页效果？impressive
<eexpress> 快，就mupdf
<eexpress> iIlL10Oo: 额。蛋蛋呢？
<jlzhang> eexpress: 我用来看tex转pdf的小说，连续翻页非常重要
<madper> 就llpp就行.
<jlzhang> madper: llpp是哪个包里的？search不到呀
<madper> 1 aur/llpp 17-2 [installed] (28)
<madper>     Lightweight, fast and featureful PDF viewer based on MuPDF
<madper> jlzhang: 请自行编译.
<jlzhang> madper: 哦，看起来不错的样子
<jlzhang> 额……
<iIlL10Oo> eexpress: 吃了
<iIlL10Oo> 联想 a820t 的cpu BogoMIPS	: 1003.52
<iIlL10Oo> ARMv7 Processor rev 2 (v7l)
<madper> Model name:            Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770 CPU @ 3.40GHz
<madper> CPU MHz:               3699.890
<madper> BogoMIPS:              6784.02
<madper> 台式机这是
<madper> Model name:            Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3520M CPU @ 2.90GHz
<madper> BogoMIPS:              5789.14
<madper> 笔记本这是.
<mjkr> 什么时候有mips/arm的vps就好了
<madper> mjkr: 这种东西, 就算有, 也只有死的份儿
<mjkr> madper: 怎么说？
<madper> mjkr: 用来干嘛?
<mjkr> arm/mips的成本现在比x86低得多
<madper> mjkr: 谁说的? 你买过arm server?
<madper> mjkr: 我就问你一个问题: 你跟供货商聊过arm server的价格吗?
<mjkr> 看看现在平板/手机市场就知道了
<mjkr> 我没有
<madper> mjkr: 我聊过. 我差点儿买了.
<madper> mjkr: 巨贵.
<iIlL10Oo> 我用 arm-linux-gcc 编译了一个 helloworld.c , 放手机后不能运行：
<iIlL10Oo> 127|shell@android:/storage/sdcard0 # chmod 777 a.out
<iIlL10Oo> shell@android:/storage/sdcard0 # ./a.out
<iIlL10Oo> sh: ./a.out: can't execute: Permission denied
<madper> mjkr: 性能渣得很.
<mjkr> madper: 是不是因为编译器的问题？
<madper> mjkr: 可比x86的server贵多了.
<madper> mjkr: 啥编译器? 我是说贵
<mjkr> 各种优化还不到位？
<mjkr> madper: 给我个链接
<madper> mjkr: http://www.calxeda.com/
<^k^> madper: ⇪ Calxeda
<mjkr> mininode有usd19/m的
<cherrot> ûÓÐ×¢²áÔò°ïËû×¢²á
<cherrot> ^k^: ûÓÐ×¢²áÔò°ïËû×¢²á
<^k^> cherrot, 你是否经常把别人你自己呢？ 14:44 新年快乐 : 34.386天
<imtxc> 兔子怎么了
<madper> mjkr: 报价什么的, 我可以给你那个销售的联系方式. 你自己问问就知道贵不贵了.
<cherrot> imtxc: 我记得 ^k^ 具有翻译乱码的神力的
<mjkr> madper: 你那边的报价是多少？
<cherrot> ^k^: get out
<madper> mjkr: 不能说.
<mjkr> usd19一个月算贵，但也不算太离谱
<madper> mjkr: 不过基本是x86同级别的3倍报价.
<^k^> cherrot, 我在哪里可以得到呢？  14:45 
<madper> mjkr: 你要考虑给你的vps的性能呀!
<mjkr> 因该还是看服务商
<madper> mjkr: 不是, 我是说这个硬件就很贵
<mjkr> 那倒是
<madper> mjkr: 都跑apache, 你同性能了之后, 你看看报价是多少倍
<mjkr> madper: 如果只作ipsec的vpn呢？
<iIlL10Oo> cherrot: 你那是复制上来的，不是乱码
<madper> mjkr: 可以, 那至于19 usd/mon吗?
<madper> iIlL10Oo: +1
<mjkr> 我记得前几年有篇文章说web服务器arm效率不高，路由器x86效率不高
<cherrot> iIlL10Oo: 嗯哪  所以说是神力  以前记得 ^k^ 干过
<mjkr> 不知道是不是跟这个有关系
<iIlL10Oo> cherrot: 一直干着
<cherrot> iIlL10Oo:  晓得了
<mjkr> madper: 不过，http://www.calxeda.com/products/看上去挺诱人的
<^k^> mjkr: ⇪ Products | Calxeda
<madper> mjkr: 你问价格了嘛?
<madper> mjkr: 没问价格, 怎么知道诱人?
<mjkr> 没有，不过我可以猜到了
<mjkr> 90%的空间与用电能不诱人？
<madper> mjkr: 你见到真机了嘛???
<mjkr> 没有
<madper> mjkr: ...
<madper> mjkr: 看过真机, 看过报价, 自己测过性能, 再说...
<freeflying> gfrog, 是啊
<mjkr> madper: 哇，你全都干过？
<madper> mjkr: 我ssh登录上去编译过kernel, 问过报价, 跟中国这边的代理商发过十来封邮件让他们给数据, 给测试结果.
<madper> mjkr: 最终的决定是, 不买了.
<mjkr> 很多时候编译器没有对于arm优化
<mjkr> 你要测试应该用自己编译的gcc/glibc
<madper> mjkr: 直接跑得fedora for arm
<mjkr> 如果你登上去用人家的编译器，fedora的x86你查log就知道人家用的是generic的mtune
<mjkr> 你至少用弄个全套march=native的clang/gcc栈
<madper> mjkr: 你这句话的语法超越中文了, 请翻译成我能理解的.
<madper> fedora的x86你查log就知道人家用的是
<mjkr> 去koji上随便找一个包
<mjkr> 查那个包的编译log
<madper> mjkr: 懒得找了.
<mjkr> 看fedora的gcc默认用的什么flag你就知道了
<mjkr> 我的gentoo最开始make.conf的设置 就是套用fedora的gcc配置
<mjkr> 最后一点一点改到今天这个地步的
<madper> mjkr: arm版的fedora, 我也不知道用的是不是mtune
<iIlL10Oo> Linux version 3.4.5 (buildslave@lenovo-s11) (gcc version 4.6.x-google 20120106 (prerelease) (GCC) ) #1 SMP PREEMPT Thu Mar 28 20:32:46 CST 2013
<mjkr> 反正log就在那里
<mjkr> 自己查查就知道了
<madper> mjkr: 懒得看了, 你要是有链接就给我看看, 没有的话, 我也就不关心了
<mjkr> 好吧，我帮你看看
<madper> mjkr: 或者, 你要是确定的话, 就直接告诉我就行.
<madper> mjkr: 我信就是了
<mjkr> arm的 http://kojipkgs.fedoraproject.org//packages/glibc/2.18/11.fc20/data/logs/armv7hl/build.log
<^k^> ⇪ t: 长度=2.00 B ; encoding=deflate ; type=text/plain
<mjkr> http://kojipkgs.fedoraproject.org//packages/glibc/2.18/11.fc20/data/logs/x86_64/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Index of /packages/glibc/2.18/11.fc20/data/logs/x86_64
<madper> mjkr: libtool: link: g++ -O2 -g -pipe -Wall -Wp,-D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -fexceptions -fstack-protector-strong --param=ssp-buffer-size=4 -grecord-gcc-switches -march=armv7-a -mfpu=vfpv3-d16 -mfloat-abi=hard -Wl,-z -Wl,relro -o eval_correction_rate eval_correction_rate.o  ../../src/.libs/libzhuyin_internal.a -lglib-2.0 -ldb
<mjkr> 后缀加build.log
<madper> mjkr: 我看到的是: -march=armv7-a
<mjkr> -fstack-protector-strong都出来了，这世界变得真快
<mjkr> 我过时了
<mjkr> 然后
<mjkr> arm是有很多abi的
<mjkr> 你要之针对一个平台，那就还是得靠native
<madper> mjkr: x86还有好多不同指令集呢. 还不是统一编译, 尽量少用那些指令集?
<mjkr> 那是distro干的事
<madper> mjkr: 对呀, 我都是用的distro编译的呀
<mjkr> 如果那版是你自己的，你要自用，那肯定是直接march=native了
<madper> mjkr: 当server, 做不到的.
<madper> mjkr: 商业软件也自己编译?
<mjkr> 就算是作server，你要挖掘性能的话，肯定也要自己编译的，或者找到最准确的指令集cross编译。商业软件谁也管不了
<madper> mjkr: 那也掩盖不了arm server性能渣这个事实.
<mjkr> 准确来说是作application server
<mjkr> 反正那片文章我也记不起来了
<tenzu> roylez: 主席万岁！
<roylez> tenzu: 叫兽威武
<tenzu> roylez: android刷机会么？
<roylez> tenzu: 只会卡刷
<mjkr> 全都买nexus系列，还用刷机干什么？
<mjkr> 如果你贪念kindle，现在adb也可以装google play嘛
<tenzu> roylez: 我想刷回国行rom，不过刷完了不能打电话。。。
<mjkr> 这里有没有solidot.org的admin？
<alvin_rxg> Title: Solidot: 奇客的资讯，重要的东西 (@ solidot.org)
<roylez> tenzu: 重刷呗，找个靠谱的rom
<tenzu> roylez: 不知道哪儿去找，前些天刷了个rom，偷跑流量还自动发地产广告，郁闷死了
<mjkr> tenzu: 你当初为什么要刷呢？
<tenzu> mjkr: 因为第一次接触android系统，想折腾一下
<roylez> tenzu: 丫乖乖用你的爱疯呗，多好...
<mjkr> tenzu: 第一次接触android系统应该自己动手组建rom
<mjkr> 而不是刷别人的东西
<tenzu> roylez: 越来越卡，又不能升级iOS7，所以想换换
<mjkr> tenzu: 你想在android的硬件上跑ios？
<tenzu> mjkr: 没有
<mjkr> tenzu: 反正，弄个nexus的机器肯定没错，只要是qualcomm的版
<mjkr> 后期就算google放弃支持xda那里也有人帮你升级rom
<roylez> tenzu: 我估计也不会用iphone了，anki，colordict还有DGT GTD离不开了
<mjkr> 最近从境外访问solidot是不是有问题？
<RainFlying> 境外反动势力！
<tenzu> roylez: iOS没啥意思
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-57-generic #87-Ubuntu SMP Tue Nov 12 21:38:12 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS ruby 2.0.0p353 (2013-11-22 revision 43784) [i686-linux] 
<happyaron> mjkr: 那些都浮云
<happyaron> mjkr: 如果你需要很经常刷手机，感觉上像是专门测试手机的人……
<happyaron> huntxu: 胡须好
<vipzrx> pidgin 会把有些英文，翻译成笑脸，怎能取消
<vipzrx> To git:doc
<vipzrx> 本来是  git ： doc
<tenzu> happyaron: 你会刷么
<happyaron> tenzu: 看啥机器
<tenzu> happyaron: galaxy note 2
<happyaron> tenzu: 刷过几个，基本就uboot直接刷，或者fastboot adb这种工具
<happyaron> tenzu: 没接触过
<happyaron> tenzu: 没接触过note2
<happyaron> 你需要帮忙的话，可以给你看看
<tenzu> happyaron: 算了，目前刷了个rom凑合用吧，不偷跑流量就行
<happyaron> tenzu: 哦
<tenzu> happyaron: 新买的note3被拿走了，555~~~
<happyaron> tenzu: :)
<iIlL10Oo> tenzu: 安装金山手机助手，可以监控偷跑流量的
<tenzu> iIlL10Oo: 各种助手都装过，没用，是rom的问题
<happyaron> 据说LBE在android4.4上的所谓兼容，是直接关闭SELinux
<iIlL10Oo> tenzu: 哦
<tenzu> happyaron: lbe好用么？
<happyaron> 普通民用的话，还是更信任SELinux一点……
<happyaron> tenzu: 别用就是了
<happyaron> tenzu: 找个干净rom
<happyaron> tenzu: 平时把root关掉。
<tenzu> happyaron: 好吧，装了个腾讯的神马助手用用
<tenzu> happyaron: 所有root权限都是临时给的，可以么？
 * happyaron 是两年的android用户，计算机类事情洁癖
<happyaron> tenzu: 建议平时就关着，自己清楚一定要root的时候，再让它询问。
<happyaron> tenzu: 实际上就是没那么需要root，只是给你自己多个choice而已。我是连unknown source应用都关的。。。
<iIlL10Oo> 其实一个电池医生就够了，锁屏时结束大部分软件。
<happyaron> +1
<happyaron> 当年比较好用的是金山电池医生，不知道现在如何了。
<iIlL10Oo> 还行
<iIlL10Oo> 后台软件如果多，充电会很慢
<tenzu> 啊，腾讯管家可以清理掉
<iIlL10Oo> 如果哪个软件退出后还在后台，就是流氓软件。[退出] 按钮应该改成[后台] 或 [隐藏]
<tenzu> 这么看来腾讯手机管家还真是适合我这样的小白用户
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • Steam linux什么时候可以让dota2输入中文？“ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454025 还准备修复吗？bug 统计信息: 发表于 由 KOSKERS — 2013-12-27 16:01
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • 大家wine成功過哪些國產網遊？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454026 英文盲。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 qzjy — 2013-12-27 16:07
<madper> vipzrx: 插件里能设置取消的.
<iIlL10Oo> http://www.ahtv.cn/c/2013/1227/00191798.html
<^k^> iIlL10Oo: ⇪ 俄罗斯产假将由3年延长至4年半 网友：中国还不到人家的零头
<iIlL10Oo> 俄罗斯人口太少了，哈哈
<xxy> hi~
<MeaCulpa> nb
<^k^> xxy:点点点. 16:27 新年快乐 : 34.314天
<xxy> 请问有谁在apu上装过linux 已经完成驱动安装吗？
<MeaCulpa> 好什么，女性完全无法就业
<MeaCulpa> 雇主不是傻子
<vipzrx> madper: 那个插件？
<onlylove> happyaron: 金山已经不是原来的金山岭
<onlylove> happyaron: 最近让他摆了一道
<onlylove> happyaron: 所以决定把金山网络全家请出电脑
<xxy> 有能科普下安装AMD显卡驱动后要禁用KMS，KMS是什么吗？度娘说的都是俄罗斯人写的windows激活服务。
<happyaron> onlylove: 哦
<happyaron> onlylove: 我早都不用了。
<onlylove> xxy: http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E6%98%BE%E7%A4%BA%E6%A8%A1%E5%BC%8F%E8%AE%BE%E5%AE%9A
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 显示模式设定 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<onlylove> xxy: 记得下次嫖娼找度娘，其他事情别乱找
<xxy> 。。。。。。
<madper> xxy: kernel mode setting  (aka: kms)
<xxy> 嫖娼是找MM 或者 微信。
<madper> xxy: Kernel Mode Setting (KMS) is a method for setting display resolution and depth in the kernel space rather than user space.
<xxy> madper: thanks ！
<onlylove> 为啥我给的中文资料没人搭理
<iIlL10Oo> MeaCulpa: 政府和企业之间的矛盾，哈哈
<madper> onlylove: 中文理解困难可能.
<happyaron> madper: 为啥前面经常少个字母，不会再爱了是么？
<iIlL10Oo> MeaCulpa: 只要政府说那4年的工资免税 并且政府承担30%，情况就不一样了
<madper> happyaron: 这才是我的nick
<xxy> onlylove: 中文博大精深，让肤浅的人难以理解。
<happyaron> madper: 那字母呢
<happyaron> madper: 代表那时自恋对么？
 * happyaron giggles
<madper> .....
<madper> happyaron: 你要不是管理员, 我早就弄死你了, 蓉姐!
<happyaron> madper: 而且我是管理员的管理员，lol
<xxy> 这年头有root大啊。
<happyaron> 不是root……
<xxy> 是 admin
<madper> happyaron: 没事, 蓉姐你厉害
<xxy> 恩，谢谢大家的解答。先离开了。
<happyaron> madper: 我不是姐，再说一次
<happyaron> madper: 再叫的话取消op没得说。
<madper> hap
<madper> happyaron: ...... 那叫你什么?
<happyaron> madper: happyaron
<gfrog> happyaron: 蓉蓉
<madper> happyaron: ... 太长
<happyaron> ……………………………………
<happyaron> madper: 跟ee叫happy也行。
<happyaron> madper: aron也行……
<madper> happyaron: 阿荣.
<happyaron> 好吧这个我也认了……
<madper> happyaron: 快乐啊蓉
<happyaron> ... ... ... ... ... ...
<happyaron> gfrog: 你出来凑什么热闹，大拿
<gfrog> happyaron: 啥？
<happyaron> gfrog: 我这有块网络经常断几秒，怎么调试。
<gfrog> happyaron: 当没发生过
<happyaron> gfrog: 但是真断啊，个别断的时候IP SAN都会挂。
<gfrog> happyaron: 艾玛，蓉姐儿
<ofan> 啊蛋不在
<ofan> 我要祝他圣蛋快乐
<imtxc> happyaron: 出手吧
<freeflying> gfrog, 悲催, 我的rz mask找不着了
<gfrog> freeflying: 那是what？
<freeflying> gfrog, http://www.amazon.cn/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_0_4?__mk_zh_CN=%E4%BA%9A%E9%A9%AC%E9%80%8A%E7%BD%91%E7%AB%99&url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=rz+mask&sprefix=rz+m%2Caps%2C154
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ rz mask - 所有类别 - 亚马逊
<roylez> jiero: 在？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 无法定位软件包aclocal,libtoolize,pkgconfig。编译linphone-android需要的 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454028 无法定位软件包aclocal,libtoolize,pkgconfig。编译linphone-android需要的。 apt-get install aclocal libtoolize pkgconfig 这三个软件包都找不到，怎么办？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 lbf654623515 —
<^k^>  ─> 2013-12-27 17:10
<freeflying> gfrog, http://meitui.im/news/6457/  乃赶紧换这个吧
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ 2014 本田新思域车型卖点：方向盘内建Siri按钮！ |美推
<gfrog> freeflying: 水果的siri我都只用来听笑话……
<gfrog> freeflying: 没啥用的
<freeflying> Ok! google
<gfrog> freeflying: OK！ siri, tell me a joke.
<Pudge> gfrog: 开车的时候还是挺有用的撒
<jiero> roylez: 有事情？
<Pudge> jiero: 我一直以为roylez和你是一个人。
<jiero> Pudge: 。。。
<Pudge> 说话的语气和内容太像了
<roylez> jiero: 你买了松下FH6？
<roylez> Pudge: 仆街去把你
<roylez> jiero: 渣人呢？
<jiero> roylez: 那是垃圾
<roylez> jiero: 为啥？
<jiero> roylez: 我不如直接买二手的老型号。
<roylez> jiero: 说的什么话
<roylez> jiero: 电池怎么样？这机器唯一恶心我的地方就电池
<jiero> roylez: 我姥爷有个　2008年买的　松下FC2好像是那个型号－中国没上市的，表现更好。
<jiero> roylez: 这个机器电池是　FC2　的一半
<jiero> roylez: 出去不够用
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Linux版傲游Beta发布 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454029 以下引用 官方通告 部分内容（前天的新闻都没人搬）： Quote: 已经实现的主要功能列表： 1. 双击关闭标签。 2. 鼠标手势。 3. 链接和文字拖拽。 4. 账户登录（见左上角或右上角头像）。 5. 收藏同步。 6. 快速访问（
<^k^>  ─> 九宫格）并同步。 7. 撤销按钮（右键点击打开最近关闭列表）。 8. 右键点击标签栏“+”，打开已复制内容。 9. 新开标签位置策略。 10 …
<freeflying> madper, http://meitui.im/news/6445/
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ 夺人节操于千里之外：智能情趣玩具连酷科技招淫才！ |美推
<freeflying> 这个也适合你
<roylez> jiero: 充电方便吗？usb线可以充吗？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 准备在Mac Mini上面装Ubuntu,MacOS,WIN7。怎么规划 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454030 准备在Mac Mini上面装Ubuntu,MacOS,WIN7。怎么规划。 包括安装系统的循序，怎么分区，共享分区，共享分区的格式....等等。 统计信息: 发表于 由 lbf654623515 — 2013-12-27 17:22
<madper> freeflying: 赞!!!
<madper> freeflying: 好地方!
<jiero> roylez: 　usb　不能充电
<roylez> jiero: 座充有没有？
<jiero> roylez: 结果我出去，就是手机和相机一起拍才够用。。。
<jiero> roylez: 座充就是拔下电池充电池。。。
<roylez> jiero: 我就这个意思，这样也比带充电线强
<jiero> roylez: 为什么呃？
<jiero> roylez: 那个座充也是带线的
<roylez> jiero: 擦，什么脑残设计
<roylez> jiero: 一块锂电只有680mAh的电量，弄不懂为什么不用干电
<jiero> roylez: 省
<jiero> roylez: 为了划分产品区间
<jiero> roylez: 　所以　iphone　这点做对了。
<jiero> roylez: 你要买个相机干嘛用？
<roylez> jiero: 下个月去泰国玩
<jiero> roylez: 亚马逊买个好的，然后半个月后退还。
<jiero> roylez: 回来之后退货
<roylez> jiero: .....
<jiero> roylez: 嗯。你的最优选择啊。
<jiero> roylez: 直接上千元级。不会后悔的。
<roylez> jiero: 退不了就得我自己吃下，亏死
<onlylove> test
<^k^> onlylove:点点点. 17:47 新年快乐 : 34.258天
<jiero> roylez: 　打电话问亚马逊啊
<jiero> roylez: 给不给退
<RainFlying> 交通银行沃尔玛联名卡果然不能用于美帝区 App Store 消费了，哀伤。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 送牛奶 : 有一对夫妇正在做那事,儿子看到了,于是儿子问爸爸:"爸爸,你跟妈妈在干吗?" 爸爸回答说:"在跟你妈妈加油" 儿子惊奇道:"那妈妈不是可以跑好远,今天早上那个送牛奶的叔叔才跟妈妈加油"！！
<tonghuix> ^k^: 调戏一下
<xixihaha> 哈哈
<tonghuix> ^k^: 给你加油一下
<^k^> tonghuix, .. 休息一下 .. 18:19 新年快乐 : 34.236天
<^k^> tonghuix, .. 休息一下 .. 18:20 新年快乐 : 34.236天
<xixihaha> 哈哈
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • [连载] Linux平台音乐制作入门教程 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454032 发现在linux下做音乐的比较少，可能国外多一点，以及一些大公司会用，但是估计属于内部的、专有的东西，至少说现在国内个人用户在linux下做音乐的确实很少很少。 关于音乐制作，网上能找到的教
<^k^>  ─> 程，要么是英文，要么是针对其他平台（mac、win）的软件，所以这里算是一个空白吧。 打算写这个教程，主要是想填补一下这个空白， …
<imtxc> ^I 是啥
<imtxc> ^M 在 C 语言里面是 \r\n, 那 ^I 呢
<gfrog> imtxc: tab
<gfrog> imtxc: \t
<imtxc> gfrog: thx. lol
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 分享图片 :
<NWMonster> 这是bug吗。。。笑话那？！
<October21> > joke
<^k^> October21: 蛇贪快乐 : 蛇喜欢伸懒腰,但它居住的洞穴十分窄,一定要盘屈了身子才能睡。伸腰,身子就要伸出洞外,又怕惊动人。它要找一个能伸腰的洞穴,找了很久也没找到。一天,找到象鼻孔内,因象鼻孔深而长,蛇大喜,便以它为安身的洞穴。它就在象鼻子内大伸懒腰,象忽觉鼻痒,大打喷嚏,将蛇
<NWMonster> =.=!
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • wine-qqintl安装报错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454033 错误如下： Selecting previously unselected package wine-qqintl:i386. (正在读取数据库 ... 系统当前共安装有 311084 个文件和目录。) 正在解压缩 wine-qqintl:i386 (从 .../wine-qqintl_0.1.3-2_i386.deb) ... dpkg：依赖关系问题使得 wine-qqintl:i386
<^k^>  ─> 的配置工作不能继续： wine-qqintl:i386 依赖于 ttf-wqy-microhei. dpkg：处理 wine-qqintl:i386 (--install)时出错： 依赖关系问题 - 仍未被配置 正在处理 …
<jiero> roylez: 直接手机拍就好了。
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 怎么设置切换窗口时，只显示选中窗体 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454034 在有些发行版中，用TAB+Ctrl切换窗口时，只会显示轮换到的窗口，或是其他窗口都变透明。 ubuntu12.04，要怎么设置这种效果 统计信息: 发表于 由 雪风FFR31D系 — 2013-12-27 19:36
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 求助：Ubuntu12.04 默认情况下的端口开放情况是如何的？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454036 我现在怀疑我的Ubuntu Server 12.04的高位端口是关闭的。因为有以下的现象： 同个服务器上Wordpress工作正常，也就是说，80端口可以访问 我使用vsftpd开启FTP服务，可以连接，但
 * adam8157 咚 咚 咚
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐
<adam8157> roylez: 傻乐
<NWMonster> ..
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<adam8157> roylez: 傻乐
<roylez> adam8157: 毛蛋
<adam8157> roylez: 渣渣
<roylez> adam8157: 毛儿蛋
<adam8157> roylez: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/mw600/6a1045a8tw1ebyebbn8xaj20hp0hrwgr.jpg
<roylez> adam8157: 用错手指头了，活该
<NWMonster> 一夜都不干？，肯定是骗人的
<adam8157> 你们的理解太邪恶了
<roylez> adam8157: http://brettterpstra.com/2012/12/08/a-useful-caps-lock-key/
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ A useful Caps Lock key - BrettTerpstra.com
<adam8157> roylez: 我倒是想知道怎么常按做为caps lock
<adam8157> roylez: 长按, 我有时候要写一堆大写宏
<adam8157> roylez: 有好事儿没
<adam8157> gfrog: 出来了没
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 造 句 : 老师布置家庭作业,让同学们用"格外"一词造句。 小三不会就问爸爸。爸爸想了一下说:"这么写吧:'在方格纸上写,不会把宇写到格外去。
<dreameyesonme> ^k^: ==
<adam8157> gfrog: 还没出来啊
<^k^> dreameyesonme, 休息一下.. 20:40 新年快乐 : 34.138天
<dreameyesonme> 唉。。
<adam8157> dreameyesonme: 怎么了 小姑娘
<dreameyesonme> 烦
<adam8157> dreameyesonme: 烦啥哦, 大周五的
<dreameyesonme> 好不想考试啊。。
<dreameyesonme> 又冷。。
<adam8157> dreameyesonme: 哈哈哈 表示很多年没考试了
<dreameyesonme> 考试没完没了
<adam8157> dreameyesonme: 放假就解放了
<dreameyesonme> 怎么可能。。
<dreameyesonme> 材料
<dreameyesonme> 各种乱七八糟的东西
<dreameyesonme> 还要写无边无尽的论文
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 开机从usb硬盘引导进入，作为原从盘会写入数据吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454039 环境：用的windows xp系统，不准外联互联网，也不准使用usb设备，会定期使用工具进行磁盘扫描，查看有互联网记录与usb设备接入记录，很烦很烦。 情况：用移动硬盘装ubuntu，
<adam8157> dreameyesonme: 我现在也被todo压着呢
<dreameyesonme> 抓狂啊简直
<chriswongxp> 大家好！
<^k^> chriswongxp:点点点. 20:58 新年快乐 : 34.126天
<imtxc> adam8157: 你玩微信的方式不错啊
<imtxc> adam8157: 不对啊
<adam8157> imtxc: 怎么了?
<adam8157> imtxc: 怎么了?
<imtxc> adam8157: 发表每天做了什么不能在签名里面发嘛，要在朋友圈里面发
<adam8157> imtxc: 纯文字不推荐发在moments里啊
<imtxc> 朋友圈里面发的就跟微薄儿一样大家都能看到
<imtxc> adam8157: 弱了吧
<adam8157> imtxc: 长按我知道
<imtxc> lol
<adam8157> imtxc: 我改签名你在哪看到的
<imtxc> adam8157: 因为我好友太少了，所以看到了
<adam8157> ...
<imtxc> 如果好友多的话，就看不到，朋友圈里面的都能看到
<adam8157> imtxc: 呵呵 没准备好好玩微信
<imtxc> 微信，是一种生活方式
<adam8157> imtxc: 你都用它干啥, 对我来说只是能和朋友沟通更多些
<imtxc> adam8157: 我用来代替 qq...
<imtxc> adam8157: 最主要的是有几个比较重要的联系人用它
<imtxc> 我没有成功的忽悠他们用 gtalk...
<adam8157> imtxc: 这里的签名貌似和当年QQ的不一样? QQ的签名基本就是自言自语的推
<imtxc> 因为他们经常登录不上
<imtxc> adam8157: 恩，这个签名覆盖就没了
<adam8157> imtxc: 那才好啊, 不喜欢留痕迹
<lucky___> imtxc: 你曾经成功忽悠我用了gtalk
<adam8157> "呵呵"
<lucky___> 到现在我的gtalk就一个好友
<lucky___> sigh
<imtxc> 有记录也有好处，我有时候翻到很多年前写的句子， 有助于回忆过去
<yanux> gtalk没好友
<lainme> lucky___: 57个好友，但基本不说话
<lucky___> lainme: 那东西和qq有什么区别？
<imtxc> adam8157: 711 没吃的啊
<imtxc> adam8157: 有，很少种类
<imtxc> 而且好像需要加热了吃？
<adam8157> imtxc: 是少啊, 就几种菜 和 好炖
<adam8157> imtxc: 看来你去的店比较小
<lainme> lucky___: 没有区别，反正我都是用pidgin。QQ也基本没人说话，除了喊吃饭的时候
<adam8157> imtxc: 也可能是大陆特色, 在台湾没见到卖热饭卖热菜的711
<imtxc> 有大的？我在西儿旗和北航这两家看了都差不多啊
<imtxc> adam8157: 我没找到吃的，就买了双袜子回来了……
<adam8157> imtxc: 呵呵
<lainme> adam8157: 香港的7-11也卖热食
<imtxc> 当当用上腾讯的产品之后怎么这样了.....
<adam8157> imtxc: 怎样?
<adam8157> imtxc: 呵呵
<imtxc> 变萌了啊 呵呵
 * lucky___ 有人知道怎么用circ吗
<October21> g circ
<^k^> October21: circ http://lmgtfy.com/?q=circ An IRC client for Chrome.
<October21> lucky___: 插件没教程吗？
<lucky___> October21: 没有
<lucky___> October21: 我以前用的好好的 有一天我/quit之后就再也+不了频道了
<adam8157> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac970860
<lucky___> October21: 配置irc的第一件事难道不是/connect irc.freenode.net?
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ 组图：毁灭小清新是全人类共同的事业 续作 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<October21> l
<October21> l
<October21> lucky___: 我在找wiki
<October21> 我没用chrome
<lucky___> October21: 你不用chrome？
<lucky___> October21: 这种东西我感觉没有wiki 应该很简单 肯定是我哪个环节忘记了
<October21> https://github.com/flackr/circ/wiki
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Home · flackr/circ Wiki · GitHub
<October21> 开发者的wiki
<October21> lucky___: 不用chrome，不好研究
<yanux> ok
 * lucky___ 奇怪 为什么我在circ上/connect irc.freenode.net一点反应都没有呢 不科学啊
<October21> 是/server 吗？
 * adam8157 afk
<lucky___> October21: .
<lucky___> October21: 主要我用circ不用联网 不然我就不费心研究它了
<October21> 什么不用联网？
<October21> 不联网你的消息怎么发出去？
<lucky___> October21: .啊 就是连另一个不花钱的网 这个网貌似除了能上上学校的官网之外就只能circ了
<lucky___> October21: 你用的不是irc.freenode.net这个server吗
<October21> #ubuntu-cn这个频道在irc.freenode.net上
<lucky___> October21: soga
<October21> 就这个插件也要输入命令？
<lucky___> October21: 有irc不用输入命令的吗
<lucky___> October21: 这只是最简单的命令了
<NWMonster> lucky___: xchat
<October21> 都图形化了直接输入irc.freenode.net，再加上#ubuntu-cn
<October21> 不就行了
<lainme> lucky___: 图形界面的不少都能点点鼠标完成吧，比如chatzilla
 * lucky___ Oops...表示说错话了
<NWMonster> chatzilla是firefox上那个插件吗？
<lainme> NWMonster: 恩
<October21> 好像插件的反映比较慢？
<lucky___> October21: 那也太慢了 一点反应都没有 头都大了
<October21> 你用circ很慢？
<lucky___> JOIN [channel] [key], joins the channel with the key if provided, reconnects to the current channel if no channel is specified.
<lucky___> October21: 以前用的时候不慢的
<lucky___> October21: 自从我用了/quit这个命令之后 就不知道怎么再回去了
<October21> 回那里去？
<October21> 还原
<lucky___> 直接/join #ubuntu-cn就是上面的结果
<lucky___> October21: 系统还原？
<October21> join #ubuntu-cn呢？
<NWMonster> 还是用weechat吧，比较好用，也不卡
<lucky___> October21: 没反应
<October21> joins the channel with the key
<October21> 那个key？
<October21> 这个提示不是这样吗？
<lucky___> 这里本来black_angle用circ的 最近怎么见不到他人了
<lucky___> October21: 谁知道说的这个key是啥
<October21> 你的客户端不一定是用/输入命令
<October21> 试啊
<lainme_> lucky___: 这不是标准的irc命令么, circ都给提示了啊。先/server irc.freenode.net，连上后再/join #ubuntu-cn
<NWMonster> 对着RFC手册用nc登录进来好了，不过就是没法ssl了
<lucky___> lainme: 终于有反应了
<October21> lainme: /server 和/connect有什么区别？
<lucky___> lainme: 连上去了 可为什么不是/connect 而是/server呢？
<lucky___> October21: 我也想知道哎 我第一次用/server这个命令
<October21> 我在看help
 * lucky___ 先出去一下
<October21> 逗，/SERVER disconnects the server in active window and connects to the new  one.
<October21> 又涨姿势了
<jiero> adam8157: 双但快乐
<adam8157> jiero: ...
<hoxily> /connect 怎么会是标准 IRC 命令呢。
<lucky____> okay
<lucky____> October21: 看好了吗
 * hoxily 去看一下 rfc1459 等几个IRC协议，你就知道IRC里有哪几个命令了。
<hoxily> lucky____: OK
<hoxily> lucky____:  (~lucky@2001:da8:101c:0:9173:f0b6:2fb5:53c): A CIRC user
<hoxily> 我看到你的IP了
<lucky____> hoxily: 看到又怎么样
<October21> hoxily: irssi里有这个命令
<lucky____> hoxily: 你竟然还在频道里晒出来了
<October21> hoxily: 你贴别人的ip干什么？
<lucky____> hoxily: 你把别人隐私都当啥了
<lucky____> October21: 这里怎么还有这种人
<friend> XD
 * lucky____ 本来弄好circ心情很好的
 * hoxily 我是个坏人...
<October21> lucky____: 不知道啊
<October21> hoxily: 都是水多了的习惯
<jusss> hoxily: .img文件和.iso文件一样吗？
<hoxily> jusss: 不一样。
<jusss> hoxily: 有什么区别？
<lucky____> hoxily: 这里任何人都能看我的ip
<October21> 你的还是ipv6啊
<lucky____> 我都没想到要注册
<October21> 教育网
<lucky____> October21: ...你竟然也看了
<mao> 咱这里的人真的是遍布世界各地吗？
<hoxily> jusss: However, while there is only one version of the ISO format, IMG comes in two versions: compressed and uncompressed.
<hoxily> jusss: https://www.google.com.hk/search?q=difference+between+img+and+iso&oq=difference+between+img+and+iso&aqs=chrome..69i57j0l4.11114j0j7&sourceid=chrome&espv=210&es_sm=122&ie=UTF-8
<^k^> ⇪ ti: difference between img and iso - Google 搜尋
<mao> 我还以为大部分都是国内的呢。。。
<lucky____> hoxily: 你的ip怎么还能看到你的名字...
<October21> lucky____: 贴出来了，我不就看到了
<hoxily> lucky____: 因为我在realname上写上了。
<lucky____> hoxily: 你也是妹子？
<hoxily> lucky____: 带把儿的。
<hoxily> 不是妹子
<lucky____> hoxily: ...你的名字像个女生的名字
<lucky____> October21: 看到/server和/connect的区别了吗
<October21>   /SERVER disconnects the server in active window and  connects to the new  one
<October21>  This command makes irssi to connect to specified server. Current  connections are kept and a new one is created.
<hoxily> lucky____: 不同的IRC客户端命令不一样。
<lucky____> October21: 原来是这样
<October21> hoxily: 你说的标准是什么？
<hoxily> lucky____: 用 /help 命令看一下帮助。
<October21> 下面的是 /connect
<hoxily> lucky____: 或者看客户端的说明文档。
<hoxily> October21: IRC的RFC协议啊？
<October21> 就多了 断开当前的连接
<hoxily> October21: 你在客户端输入的命令会转换成对应的 IRC协议中的命令发给服务器。
<lucky____>  Basic IRC Commands: 下午10:08:03   下午10:08:03  invitejoinleavemsgnickpartquitserver
<October21> hoxily: 我不知道irssi怎么有/connect命令
<lainme> lucky____: 你是妹子？
<mao> 咱这里有妹子？ 估计没有吧。。。
<lucky____> lainme: 谁告诉你的？
<hoxily> lucky____: 我在杭州
<lainme> lucky____: "你也是妹子？" 看到你说这句
<lucky____> hoxily: 你挂代理了吧
<hoxily> lucky____: 没有。
<lucky____> lainme: 你没事看这么多chatlog干嘛，把自己当homles了啊
<hoxily> 125.118.67.50 就是这个
<lucky____> -hoxily- connected via asimov.freenode.net (TX, USA)
<lainme> lucky____: 闲
<hoxily> 即使要挂代理也就挂到国外去。
<October21> 那是irc服务器
<lucky____> lainme: lol
<lucky____> October21: soga
<hoxily> lucky____: 你们学校有IPv6真好
<lucky____> hoxily: 谁告诉你有ipv6的？
<October21> 地址显示的啊
<hoxily> 杭电学生宿舍网络都用的电信闪讯这破玩意儿。
<lucky____> October21: 这个地址一年前imadper告诉我没有ipv6
<lucky____> hoxily: 你也是学生啊
<hoxily> lucky____: 2013和六月份滚蛋的。
<hoxily> lucky____: 2013年六月份滚蛋的。
<lucky____> hoxily: 还没去过杭州呢 杭州环境是不是特好？有没有雾霾？
<hoxily> lucky____: AQI上300
<hoxily> lucky____: 还是别来了。
<hoxily> 天气又冷
<lucky____> hoxily: sigh...在国内找片净土真难
<hoxily> lucky____: 今天只有81
<October21> 难道你想归隐山林？
<hoxily> 空气质量良
<lucky____> October21: If possible
<jusss> hoxily: 映像文件就是多个文件压缩成一个文件吗？
<lucky____> October21: 还有什么好玩频道没？
<lucky____> jusss: 还在忙啊
<jusss> lucky____: 没
<October21> 要中文频道？
<hoxily> jusss: 看起来是这样子的。
<jusss> hoxily: 那怎么读取img文件？
<hoxily> jusss: 实际上是把整个文件系统复制下来。
<October21> jusss: 镜像就像照镜子，有什么东西，他就照到
<lucky____> October21: no 中文频道应该就这个最活跃了吧
<October21> en
<jusss> October21: 那能读出vmlinux里面都有什么文件吗？
<hoxily> jusss: 完全不用管文件系统，复制的是存储介质里的原始信息。
<October21> jusss: 启动文件？
<October21> 那是压缩过的吧？
<October21> lucky____: 都是技术频道，你想去聊什么？
<hoxily> jusss: file 命令看一下 这个文件格式
<jusss> hoxily: 怎么读出vmlinux里面都有什么文件？
<hoxily> jusss: 如果是压缩文件，那就解压。
<lucky____> October21: irc都是只聊技术的啊？
<jusss> hoxily: bzImage
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • fcitx装上怎么也没法输汉字…………………… http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454042 输入法运行了，结果input method那只有english…………木有sunpinyin，也没法子输入汉字………………怎么办………… 统计信息: 发表于 由 nmsfan — 2013-12-27 22:20
<hoxily> jusss: 然后你可以google一下怎么打开bzImage啊
<maxiaojun> 什麼都聊這裡
<lucky____> hoxily: 注册过的nick原来也呢个查到ip啊
<hoxily> jusss: 我也不知道呢。
<October21> lucky____: 大部分是，有个##english是聊英语的
<October21> jusss: 压缩了的
<hoxily> lucky____: 注册过的nick可以向freenode staff索要cloak,隐藏IP址。
<lucky____> October21: 就是觉得我玩irc也有一阵子 总不能一直呆在这一个频道里吧
<jusss> October21: 那解压后就能看到？
<October21> lucky____: 应该有其它的，不过没中文
<hoxily> jusss: 我把线索告诉你了，就看你能不能自己搞定了。
<jusss> hoxily: 哦
<October21> jusss: 我没编译过内核，只知道编译后就压缩
<lucky____> October21: 你上几个频道？
<October21> 那不就是内核吗？
<October21> lucky____: 一般3个
<lucky____> 为什么有的频道是#有的却是##
<maxiaojun> #c_lang_cn 挺熱鬧
<lucky____> October21: 都是聊技术的啊？
<October21> ##的不是技术频道
<maxiaojun> 不對吧
<October21> 还有一些是附属的
<maxiaojun> ##c
<maxiaojun> ##javascript
<lucky____> October21: 那为什么是##linux
<maxiaojun> 等等
<lucky____> maxiaojun: 比这里还热闹嘛
<October21> ##python是为未注册用户用的
<lucky____> 让哀家把这些频道都进一边
<October21> 小心！
<October21> l
<lucky____> October21: sup
<October21> l
<lucky____> October21: 1是什么意思？
<October21> lucky____: 你是暴露ip，还是进一些熟悉的
<October21> lucky____: 我换输入法了，还没适应
<October21> lucky____: 技术频道不能保证没黑客做一些事
<dreameyesonme> 输入法。。
<October21> dreameyesonme: 怎么啦
 * lucky____ 这时候cc hoxily 这坏人 How do I take care myself in irc?
<dreameyesonme> 要不是ibus的bug我可能还在用ubuntu
<hoxily> jusss: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Anatomy-of-bzimage.png 你看一下这个
<^k^> ⇪ ti: File:Anatomy-of-bzimage.png - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<October21> dreameyesonme: 我就是ibus的习惯，现在用fcitx
<maxiaojun> ibus的bug請@我...
<October21> maxiaojun: 你是ubuntu的维护人员？
<dreameyesonme> maxiaojun: 我都换系统一个星期了
<dreameyesonme> 我那时候整个群里的人都在帮我想办法啊。。
<maxiaojun> ubuntu報bug修（小）bug外部人員
<dreameyesonme> 还是换了win7
<October21> 说实话，ubuntu12.04的ibus包不更新，反映以前版本的bug，不好吧？
<lucky____> 我都好久没用linux了
<dreameyesonme> 换了fcitx，没安装成功
<October21> maxiaojun: 外部人員
<October21> ?
<maxiaojun> ibus我也是醬油人員之一，目前ibus-user的新郵件都是我審查的
<lucky____> 以前那个ubuntu用了有半年前些日子下载蓝光 硬盘不够用被我格掉了
<maxiaojun> 就是upload還是要找別人搞啊，但是我推動了一些東西的更新，比如unzip, unrar
<October21> maxiaojun: 上次的unzip的patch是你加的？
<hoxily> lucky____: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<^k^> hoxily: ⇪ freenode: frequently-asked questions
<maxiaojun> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unzip/+bug/1199239
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Bug #1199239 “[SRU] unzip list utf-8 (non-ascii) filenames as ??...” : Bugs : “unzip” package : Ubuntu
<lucky____> 为什么我在##linux里发不出消息呢
<hoxily> lucky____: 可以向freenode staff 索要 unaffiliated cloak
<October21> lucky____: Welcome to ##Linux! Can't speak?  Please see http://linuxassist.net/irc on how to register or identify  your nick.
<^k^> ⇪ t: How to Connect | ##Linux
<October21> 需要你的nickzhuce
<lucky____> hoxily: 可惜我不想注册了 因为没有lucky这个nick了
<lucky____> October21: 原来需要注册nick才能在##linux里发言啊
<October21> 嗯
<October21> #python也是
<maxiaojun> 前面搞錯了，還有個包是rar
<lucky____> Pudge: 早 法壕
<lucky____> October21: 还是#ubuntu-cn宽容
<maxiaojun> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rar/+bug/776851
<^k^> ⇪ t: Bug #776851 “[SRU] Upgrade rar to 4.2.0 for precise and quantal” : Bugs : “rar” package : Ubuntu
<Pudge> lucky____: 现在土豪2字都缩写了么
<lucky____> Pudge: 一看就知道你远离故土许久了
<maxiaojun> 之前舊版rar硬是把不會亂碼的rar搞亂碼了
<lucky____> NWMonster: 怎么离开那个频道 我也想走了
<October21> maxiaojun: 你还有个问题没解决
<maxiaojun> 什麼問題？
<October21> 增加了—O
<October21> 参数，没有在man中添加
<maxiaojun> 然後呢？
<maxiaojun> 這個其他地方有patch了沒？
<maxiaojun> 本人懶得寫...
<October21> 这个patch不是来自arch吗？
<maxiaojun> arch解決man的問題了？
<October21> 我在别人的博客中看到的，博主发现了
<maxiaojun> 求link
<October21> -O参数，但没在man中看到
<maxiaojun> 這個bug有人報了吧
<October21> 我不是arch用户，不了解
<jiero> 果然还是　LED　灯泡台灯好——随手捉住那里都可以移动
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 找点事情玩，别乱逛
<maxiaojun> 如果你非常希望解決這個問題我去看看好了
<callmepeanut> peanut315*
<October21> maxiaojun: 我是最近才从你哪里知道这个patch的
<dreameyesonme> jiero: ？
<October21> maxiaojun: 两处不一致，有点奇怪
<October21> 如果能加上，自然就完美些
<maxiaojun> 其實從Arch那「偷」東西還是非常簡單的
<maxiaojun> 官網上搜一搜，看看有什麼patch
<maxiaojun> 編譯參數是什麼
<October21> 我只是个普通用户，很多东西不了解
<maxiaojun> 反而是Debian的構建系統比較蛋疼
<maxiaojun> 個人觀點
<madper> October21: 就算是Greg KH这个级别的人, 都有很多东西不理解 :-)
<maxiaojun> 教你幾招好了
<maxiaojun> 看軟件包狀態，比如unzip包
<October21> 我最近在debian下编译awesome，没编译man
<October21> 因为我不想装asciidoc这个包，依赖太大了
<maxiaojun> http://packages.ubuntu.com/unzip http://packages.ubuntu.com/unzip 以此類推
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Ubuntu – Package Search Results -- unzip
<October21> 嗯，学习中……
<maxiaojun> 複製錯了 還有一個是 http://packages.debian.org/unzip
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Debian -- Package Search Results -- unzip
<maxiaojun> 從這些頁面，你可以看到一個軟件包在不同release的版本情況，點進去可以看詳細信息
<maxiaojun> Debian還有一些頁面
<dreameyesonme> 努比亚是个什么牌子
<dreameyesonme> 我怎么没听说过。。
<dreameyesonme> 京东居然销售第一
<madper> dreameyesonme: 就是中兴
<dreameyesonme> ==
<Pudge> 求吐槽开始
<madper> dreameyesonme: http://www.baidu.com/s?tn=baiduhome_pg&ie=utf-8&bs=zte&f=8&rsv_bp=1&rsv_spt=1&wd=%E5%8A%AA%E6%AF%94%E4%BA%9A&rsv_sug3=6&rsv_sug=0&rsv_sug1=6&rsv_sug4=147&inputT=0
<^k^> madper: ⇪ 努比亚_百度搜索
<maxiaojun> http://packages.qa.debian.org/unzip 看一下這個可以知道一個軟件包的「健康度」和很多信息
<^k^> ⇪ t: Debian Package Tracking System - unzip
<dreameyesonme> 为什么改革这么这么搞笑的名字
<madper> dreameyesonme: 你直接百度搜索"努比亚" 就搜到了...
<madper> Pudge: 早.
 * madper 好困. 
<Pudge> madper: 早个蛋
<dreameyesonme> 扒鸡哥
<madper> dreameyesonme: 努比亚挺好的.
<Pudge> madper: 我也是，刚游泳回来
<dreameyesonme> 你要吐槽啥
<Pudge> madper: 人都虚了
<Pudge> madper: 敲键盘的手都在发抖
<dreameyesonme> 怎么好呢
<October21> maxiaojun: 嗯，在这些页面，可以看到不少包的信息
<dreameyesonme> 我准备换个手机
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 坐等你吐槽啊
<dreameyesonme> 就在京东上看到了。。
 * madper 国产手机: bbk/oppo  >=  Meizu >= 努比亚 > 华为 > 联想 > 北斗 >> 小米 
<dreameyesonme> == 吐什么
<dreameyesonme> 奇葩室友去住院了
<madper> Pudge: 少撸
<madper> Pudge: 伤身.
<dreameyesonme> 说终于有洗澡的地方了
<dreameyesonme> 还能吹空调
<dreameyesonme> 唉。。
<dreameyesonme> madper: 怎么好呢
<maxiaojun> 然後Ubuntu維護軟件包，特別是非核心軟件包的方法是從Debian sid同步，這在每個Ubuntu版本發佈前的一段時間內發生
<dreameyesonme> madper: 而且貌似都抢完了。。
<maxiaojun> 所以解決一些問題最理想是在Debian那邊直接搞定，然後等Ubuntu自動同步
<October21> maxiaojun: ubuntu的unzip打了patch，debian7的unzip没打:(
<maxiaojun> 哪個patch？
 * dreameyesonme 摇醒@madper
<madper> dreameyesonme: 干嘛...
<October21> Added patch from archlinux which adds the -O option allowing a charset to be specified for the proper unzipping of non-latin and non-unicode filenames. (LP: #580961)
<madper> dreameyesonme: 你自己看配置和做工嘛...
<dreameyesonme> 你还没说啊
<madper> dreameyesonme: 其实, 我建议买bbk
<dreameyesonme> 我哪看得懂
<madper> dreameyesonme: 有货 且价格稳定.
<dreameyesonme> bbk是什么
<madper> dreameyesonme: 步步高.
<October21> dreameyesonme: 每三天10台
<October21> 有货
<madper> dreameyesonme: 步步高做工/用料都是可以跟魅族媲美的.
<dreameyesonme> 什么意思
<madper> dreameyesonme: 而且, 步步高音乐手机, 有独立的dac + amp
<madper> dreameyesonme: 大爱.
<dreameyesonme> 我一直用诺基亚 比较耐摔啊
<October21> 中兴啊
<maxiaojun> 可能是Debian開發者不接受那個patch？
<dreameyesonme> October21: 31号10点开枪
<October21> maxiaojun: 我没去研究
<madper> maxiaojun: patch接受与否, debian不是很在意, 应该是upstream的事情.
<dreameyesonme> madper: 我很少用手机听音乐
<maxiaojun> upstream基本死了
<Pudge> madper: 除了iphone 5s， 别的都是渣渣
<maxiaojun> 而且人家care什麼vms而不是unix
<madper> Pudge: 屏幕太小. 看av不过瘾.
<Pudge> madper: 少撸点
<madper> Pudge: 你都手抖了, 还tmd说我?!
<maxiaojun> 他們搞了個unzip 6.10 beta，然後有人發現個嚴重bug，沒然後了
<Pudge> madper: 我去游泳了！，你tm不游泳都抖
<maxiaojun> 那個版本加入了-O倒是
<madper> Pudge: 你游泳的时候, 撸太多了
<Pudge> madper: 滚你妈， 这边游泳池除了年轻小伙就是大爷大妈
<madper> Pudge: 我倒是想买: Ex officio
<Pudge> madper: 妹子都不来的
<dreameyesonme> madper: 我去看看
<maxiaojun> 有興趣的朋友可以看下unzip的源碼，絕對可以讓你多知道幾個OS家族...
<madper> dreameyesonme: 恩.
<maxiaojun> 千萬不要以爲這世界上只有unix和win32
<madper> Pudge: 谁知道你是不是看老大爷才撸的起劲...
<Pudge> madper: 我就看着水都能撸
<madper> Pudge: 不, 你是看到老大爷才撸的.
<Pudge> madper: 这话题好无聊
<madper> Pudge: Ex officio  这货好吗?
<madper> Pudge: 海淘值嘛?
<Pudge> madper: 啥东西
<madper> Pudge: 内裤
<Pudge> madper: 我都没听说过
<madper> Pudge: ...
<dreameyesonme> madper: 京东没有
<lucky____> madper: 小心广州的海关最近好黑 被税了两单两弹 完税价格都比我发票价格高
<madper> dreameyesonme: 淘宝呀.
<lucky____> 有人去过健身房吗
<October21> maxiaojun: debian sid才6.0.10没-O 了
<madper> lucky____: 不担心. 我买件衣服, 关税不足50免于征收
<madper> lucky____: 去过. 怎么了?
<Pudge> madper: 赶紧想个有趣的话题，我听说过的
<Pudge> madper: 给你一根烟的时间
<madper> Pudge: 不想了, 马上就去睡觉了
<maxiaojun> 6.0-10
<jiero> madper: 睡觉吧。孩子。
<maxiaojun> 後面那個是debian的版本，不是上游的版本
<madper> jiero: 恩, 晚安, 裸姐
<jiero> madper: 。。。
<lucky____> madper: 我一周连续去两天然后歇五天 是不是没效果？
<madper> lucky____: 看你锻炼强度.
<jiero> madper: 你就梦想着一个”裸姐“吧。。。
<maxiaojun> 其實我覺得-O這種東西不和file roller或者ark集成根本就是浮雲
<madper> lucky____: 你在家每天100个俯卧撑其实就够了. 不用去健身房.
<dreameyesonme> madper: 我可不敢淘宝买手机。。
<jiero> lucky____: 厉害
<lucky____> madper: 什么衣服会不低于50的关税 我一条28刀的lee被收了四十rmb
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 买了就买了呗。手机和食物有啥区别
<lucky____> madper: 俯卧撑强度根本不够
<dreameyesonme> madper: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.59.5RP7Pm&id=36707066856&_u=rg9439m8f6e 这是什么？？
<^k^> dreameyesonme: ⇪ 步步高vivo 超薄大屏智能手机四核安卓4.2移动3G 学生手机 价格:188.00 - 388.00 元
<madper> lucky____: ... 谁说的?? 俯卧撑比很多健身房的都有用.
<jiero> lucky____: 那说明你已经进阶了。
<October21> maxiaojun: 所以我去用xterm解压
<madper> lucky____: 当然, 你要是为了胸肌的话, 就仰卧飞鸟了
<jiero> lucky____: 可以单手了
<dreameyesonme> lucky____: 我同学说泰国的lee才100块一条
<madper> jiero: 恩, 囚徒健身 就是一步步教你练到单手.
<jiero> lucky____: 然后单手撑全身
<madper> jiero: 比健身房靠谱多了.
<maxiaojun> xterm據說代碼很髒
<dreameyesonme> jiero: 什么意思
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 手机和食物是一样的，都可以在淘宝买
<lucky____> madper: 你还真信囚徒健身
<lucky____> dreameyesonme: 100软妹币？
<October21> maxiaojun: 年纪太大了吧？我用它是习惯了，虽然有些字符显示不出来
<October21> 觉得显示漂亮且快
<dreameyesonme> jiero: 这个对我来说难度太大了 我不会选择。。看不懂
<dreameyesonme> lucky____: 是的
<maxiaojun> 其實我是異教徒，我覺得正常使用電腦根本不需要用終端的嘛
<October21> maxiaojun: 没终端就像用windows
<lucky____> dreameyesonme: 早知道在泰国买了，不知道泰国有没有直邮的网站
<October21> 在windows下需要借助一个个软件
<October21> 在linux你需要命令
<maxiaojun> 命令也是軟件...
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 当你有30种洗洁精选择的时候你怎么选？
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 这里也可以
<maxiaojun> 管道能做到的事情也就那麼一點
<dreameyesonme> lucky____: 还有levis等 都是这个价
<dreameyesonme> 不过你要注意一下码数就是了
<jiero> maxiaojun: 哪种办法适合哪种环境就搞哪种
<October21> maxiaojun: 但是他们是与系统紧密联系的，不是单独的
<jiero> maxiaojun: 除非用意志改变。
<dreameyesonme> 泰国的欧莱雅跟捡一样。。
<maxiaojun> 「但是他们是与系统紧密联系的，不是单独的」求解釋
<October21> maxiaojun: 可能用linux后想做一些不同的操控方式电脑
<maxiaojun> 初學linux時也覺得神奇
<maxiaojun> 現在覺得其實本質都一樣
<October21> maxiaojun: 你处理一些东西就要上网搜软件
<maxiaojun> 你處理啥東西不需要軟件了...
<October21> 在linux你用命令就习以为常
<lucky____> dreameyesonme: 一直觉得levis和lee价位都差不都
<maxiaojun> 文本處理用一堆filter不一定直觀，性能也不一定好
<dreameyesonme> @madper:http://item.jd.com/998432.html#comment  这个跟那个什么努比亚价钱差不多诶
<^k^> dreameyesonme: ⇪ 【vivoY17t】vivo Y17t 3G手机（雪山白） TD-SCDMA/GSM 双卡双待【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城
<dreameyesonme> jiero: 洗洁精我可以一周换一次 手机又不同。。
<October21> maxiaojun: 我说的有问题，我其实两者都用
<October21> 其实有是没法，必需用命令
<October21> 我不知道那里可以用鼠标解决，也没GUI软件帮助
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 。
 * lucky____ 你们还不睡啊 我睡觉去了 bye
<maxiaojun> 主要是你在win下裝那些*nix工具也能用啊，無非是PATH混亂點，有些工具故意搞得在win32下很難用倒是
<October21> 当我用命令解决后，就没就得命令有什么不方便，反而不用我去找软件解决
<dreameyesonme> jiero: 对啊 我的诺基亚快四年了 被我摔得。。
<Pudge> dreameyesonme: 由此可以看出你该找个男人了。
<October21> maxiaojun: 在win下，我对一些设置都弄不清楚
<dreameyesonme> Pudge: 为什么？
<dreameyesonme> 我从不花我前男友的钱。。
<October21> 觉得我不找些某某助手就比较难解决问题
<maxiaojun> 你沒去查而已，其實資料多的是，而且不像Linux，你還要看資料作者的環境和你是否一致
<Pudge> 1， 手机不会4年不换
<maxiaojun> 雖然win的一些配置是噁心了點
<Pudge> 2， 不会来混irc
<October21> 在哪里查？
<October21> 百度，一些问题描述不清，解决问题靠经验
<maxiaojun> google，微軟知識庫，msdn
<dreameyesonme> Pudge: 手机不坏不掉我是不会换的
<October21> 没用过msdn
<jiero> dreameyesonme:。保命思想啊。
<maxiaojun> 就一網站...
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 你是无数商家的敌人啊
<October21> 离不开终端，虽然比较菜
<dreameyesonme> == 电子产品更新换代太快了
<maxiaojun> MS的東西一般能找到完整的reference
<maxiaojun> 開源的東西經常是幾個例子，或者乾脆例子都沒
<maxiaojun> 雖然現在的風氣是大家對文檔差的接受度越來越高
<dreameyesonme> 这个努比亚是直接叫板小米么？什么--买心爱的手机，无需预约。。。
<maxiaojun> 反正遇到問題一般stackoverflow上有解
<friend> 我是大牛，有问题尽管问
<dreameyesonme> == 好用么？
<FishOneeyed> 这里人气挺旺的的呀
<dreameyesonme> 你在京东买的呀？
<October21> maxiaojun: 你是讽刺文檔差吧？
<dreameyesonme> friend: 亲？
<maxiaojun> 事實，沒必要諷刺
<friend> 我是:-*
<October21> 文档好的一般是商业项目吧？
<maxiaojun> Web那些開源的東西，就算文檔看不懂，stackoverflow真的一般有解
<dreameyesonme> ==
<maxiaojun> 至於搞Linux桌面那些，你不時會覺得你可能是世界上第一個想幹這事的人，東西行不行根本不知道
<October21> maxiaojun: 我不弄开发所以msdn stackoverflow我都没用
<maxiaojun> 所以我發現有時候非開發者更愛Linux...
<October21> maxiaojun: 有些项目的文档很好
<maxiaojun> 那是
<October21> 我最近看了 i3wm的介绍
<friend> 我是开发者，我爱Linux
<October21> 主页上就有他们的目标，其一就是提供完善的文档
<October21> 我当时也有点奇怪
<jiero> maxiaojun: 你的意思大概是非供职开发者更爱linux
<maxiaojun> friend: 有個主頁或者博客或者代碼倉庫嗎?
<October21> friend: 你怎么这麽积极
<friend> maxiaojun: 木有
<October21> maxiaojun: 应该说怎么联系哈
<maxiaojun> 本人的垃圾主頁上有郵箱：http://maxiaojun.github.io/
<^k^> ⇪ t: Ma Xiaojun – About
<October21> maxiaojun: 我好像以前去看过
<October21> 所以上次你对我说时有点映像
<maxiaojun> wm相關問題完全不懂，其他Ubuntu的bug歡迎以任何形式通知我（不保證解決，盡力而爲）
<October21> ibus-table是你的项目？
<maxiaojun> 不是，之前嘗試修幾個bug而已，現在不管了
<jiero> maxiaojun: 开发内核吧。
<jiero> maxiaojun: acpi　修正各种消耗能源的bug
<October21> jiero: powertop不能关吗？
<maxiaojun> 好，學渣我去學習一下
<alvin_rxg> !g alvin_rxg
<jiero> October21: 不能。
<alvin_rxg> g alvin_rxg
<^k^> alvin_rxg: alvin_rxg http://lmgtfy.com/?q=alvin_rxg History Show all quoted text — Show full headers · # Wed Jan 04 16:31:48 2012 |alvin.rxg| [...] gmail.com - Ticket created |...|
<jiero> ma
<jiero> maxiaojun: ...
<maxiaojun> ？
<alvin_rxg> g alvin_rxg | jiero
<^k^> jiero: alvin_rxg http://lmgtfy.com/?q=alvin_rxg History Show all quoted text — Show full headers · # Wed Jan 04 16:31:48 2012 |alvin.rxg| [...] gmail.com - Ticket created |...|
<October22> friend: 你是何方神圣？
<friend> October22: 我是东方神圣
<October22> 既然是大牛，可以问个问题吧？
<friend> October22: 好
<dreameyesonme> ==
<dreameyesonme> ==
<October22> 我的openbox记录xession-error怎么关？
<maxiaojun> 21和22是不是同一個人？
<dreameyesonme> 当然是啦
<October22> 是，我用手机了
<October22> 电脑就关了
<friend> October22: 段错误
<jiero> dreameyesonme: 睡了呃
 * jiero 别过
<dreameyesonme> 我要买什么呢
<October22> friend: 默认的设置是记录累加
<October22> 我只希望记录当次会话
<friend> October22: https://marc.waeckerlin.org/computer/blog/get_rid_of_xsession-error_that_s_filling_up_the_home_directory
<^k^> ⇪ t: Get Rid of the Damned Bullshit .xsession-error That's Filling Up The Home Directory [Marc Wäckerlin]
<friend> October22: exec >> /dev/null 2>&1
<October22> 怎么会有这么不人性的设置
<maxiaojun> 又是搞shell script...
<October22> maxiaojun: 这是设置吧？虽然有shell成分
<maxiaojun> 完全就是個腳本嘛...個人表示shell腳本怎麼看怎麼醜
<October22> friend: 我刚看玩，爪机无力，看了半天。
<October22> 谢谢了
<October22> 我很长时间没看shell语法了
<Pudge> brest: ！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！
<Pudge> brest: 又是你
<brest> Pudge: 来自习啊 这里环境好
<Pudge> brest: 。。。自习。
<Pudge> brest: 你多大啊
<Pudge> brest: 趁年轻，千万别走上IT这条不归路
<brest> Pudge: 不归路？
<Pudge> brest: 是啊
<maxiaojun> 貌似幹IT比較苦逼，除非你非常熱愛
<maxiaojun> 苦逼=幹活多，工資少
<brest> maxiaojun: 我是计算机专业的
<brest> maxiaojun: 已经走上不归路了？
<maxiaojun> 其實你去幹非計算機行業也可以啊，看個人興趣，不過你用上Ubuntu了的話一般對計算機興趣還是比較大的...
<brest> maxiaojun: IT方向还是蛮多的
<maxiaojun> 是
<Pudge> brest: 我怎么觉得你就在brest呢
<Pudge> brest: 不对，你是图卢兹的
<Pudge> brest: 以后可以去空客，有前途
<Pudge> brest: 女人在TELECOM BRETAGNE？
<maxiaojun> 原來在海外，那可能還可以？
<maxiaojun> 其實我蠻想去非英語國家看看的，可惜語言都不會
<Pudge> maxiaojun: 海外一样是最累的职业，只是工资可能高一些
<brest> Pudge: 没有，就是看到了取了这个id
<maxiaojun> 主要是一alien在海外能找到啥幹活少工資高的職業...早被當地人的各種關係搶光了吧
<Pudge> brest: 。。。就这么巧？？？那咋不起paris， toulouse， lyon呢
<brest> Pudge: 后来有认识的去那边，才了解一点brest城市
<maxiaojun> 你倆都在法國？
<Pudge> 恩
<Pudge> brest: 缘分啊， 我的第二故乡
<maxiaojun> 多不多人用Linux...
<Pudge> 什么意思
<maxiaojun> 就這個意思啊，或者說有沒有人用Linux好了
<Pudge> maxiaojun: 校园里面计算机课程基本都是linux吧，免费，出了校门看公司具体做什么了
<brest> Pudge: 以后可能去那边玩玩，听同学说城市不大
<Pudge> maxiaojun: 感觉这里分的不像这么明显，就是个工具，没人管你是windows开发还是linux开发，都要会用就是了
<Pudge> brest: 中等城市，20w人口
<Pudge> brest: 很单调，但是我很喜欢
<Pudge> brest: 唯一一个最不像法国城市的城市，因为2战的时候整个城市被炸平了，然后美国人重建的，全是美国样式的白蓝色小平房
<maxiaojun> Pudge: 那還不錯，不過「老百姓」還是Windows爲主？
<Pudge> maxiaojun: 而且在公司工作的时候，做开发的只用关注于开发，完全跟系统无关，只跟你开发的工具有关，系统之类的，开发环境，配置等都有专门的系统管理员负责
<Pudge> maxiaojun: 做开发的比系统管理工资高很多
<Pudge> maxiaojun: 一般都是windows了，娱乐
<Pudge> maxiaojun: linux主要就是学校教学和公司部署服务器
<Pudge> maxiaojun: 公司的办公电脑也都是windows的
<maxiaojun> 其實需要系統管理員也是unix「優良」傳統之一
<maxiaojun> 國內有些管windows的啥都不懂直接還原卡and/or360搞定
<Pudge> maxiaojun: 网吧网管么。
<maxiaojun> 我以前在的某華南地區名校也是
<Pudge> maxiaojun: 反正我们都习惯了，以前都是系统出问题了，自己处理，自己配置开发环境，数据库之类的
<Pudge> maxiaojun: 现在都是给管理员发封信，自己去喝咖啡，他们啥时候弄好啥时候开始工作
<Pudge> maxiaojun: 慢慢的也就忘了这些东西怎么弄了
<maxiaojun> 有這風氣還算不錯
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-57-generic #87-Ubuntu SMP Tue Nov 12 21:38:12 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS ruby 2.0.0p353 (2013-11-22 revision 43784) [i686-linux] 
<gebjgd> knownbad: 圣诞快乐
<knownbad> 蛋呢？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 还在呢
<crazy5sheep> yo
<knownbad> 德国的X'mas气氛应该蛮浓厚的吧？
<knownbad> crazy5sheep: zo
<crazy5sheep> 特无聊
<crazy5sheep> 打了几天 dota
<crazy5sheep> 输得一塌糊涂
<knownbad> Y的庆祝该疯狂些。
<crazy5sheep> 两三个星期之前就庆祝过了
<knownbad> 今年赚钱了吧。
<knownbad> 是啊。
<crazy5sheep> 这几周很多人放假
<crazy5sheep> 没我啥事。。
<knownbad> 你找了对象没？
<crazy5sheep> 没啊
<crazy5sheep> 找不到
<crazy5sheep> 太难了
<knownbad> 国内好找，很多人想来美国。
<knownbad> 其实老墨也不错。
<gebjgd> crazy5sheep: 弄个拉丁妞就是了
<gebjgd> crazy5sheep: 关了灯还是不错的
<crazy5sheep> knownbad, 有机会介绍介绍
<gebjgd> crazy5sheep: 白人妹子你要去泡啊
<gebjgd> crazy5sheep: 光说不练有什么用
<crazy5sheep> 语言不通
<gebjgd> crazy5sheep: 怎么不通了
<gebjgd> crazy5sheep: 你会英语就够了
<crazy5sheep> english 太官方了， 怎么说都象是在工作中
<gebjgd> crazy5sheep: 英语官方个毛啊
<gebjgd> crazy5sheep: 太随意的语言了
<crazy5sheep> 我说起来象是在上班
<crazy5sheep> lol
<knownbad> 谁说的，我就觉得English蛮好用的。
<gebjgd> crazy5sheep: 你还是没融入当地神会
<gebjgd> 社会
<crazy5sheep> 周围不是老中就是老印。。。 当地社会就如此
<knownbad> 双关语特多的。
<knownbad> 哪里，ABC特多不是吗？
<gebjgd> crazy5sheep: 你住的地方不好
<gebjgd> crazy5sheep: 我在德国都很少遇到中国人  遇到了也不打交道  宁愿和德国人打交道
<crazy5sheep> 工作以外的人 基本不认识
<gebjgd> crazy5sheep: 大街上认识啊
<gebjgd> crazy5sheep: 超市里什么的 直接搭讪
<gebjgd> crazy5sheep: 你太弱了
<gebjgd> crazy5sheep: 这点厚脸皮都没有 你怎么泡妞
<knownbad> 可能是基友。
<knownbad> 老墨应该适合你，基本上满多家庭聚会的。
<gebjgd> knownbad: alvin_rxg ofan 在奥地利的旅馆 经常桑拿  太爽了
<gebjgd> knownbad: alvin_rxg ofan 天天看裸体女人
<knownbad> 麻痹了吧？
<zhxk> 好心人爱心接力个忙！Kindlyman help relay your favorite warm heart! http://t.cn/8kuYwOK﻿
<^k^> zhxk: ⇪ 接听12345电话的的有没忘记吃药？ - 散讲温州 - 柒零叁网 - Powered by Discuz!
<knownbad> 意淫也会累的。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不累
<knownbad> NND，垃圾。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不是天天都有年轻漂亮的
<gebjgd> knownbad: 但是遇到了  就超级棒
<knownbad> 全家福的最好，有老有少。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 有一次看到了2个  那身材太棒了
<knownbad> 你不是还想着以前房东的女儿吗？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 没敢多看
<knownbad> 就该看，要不上天给个这么好的身材干嘛？
<zhxk> which #channel have chinese man, 好心人爱心接力个忙！Kindlyman help relay your favorite warm heart! http://t.cn/8kuYwOK﻿
<knownbad> Phuck off.
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你傻吧  在桑拿房里直勾勾的看异性裸体可以被请出的
<gebjgd> knownbad: 瞄几眼可以
<gebjgd> knownbad: 但是不能直勾勾的看
<knownbad> 谁说的？   我是温柔的欣赏。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你又没试过
<gebjgd> knownbad: 清教徒的国家
<knownbad> 把湿毛巾披脸上再开个口。
<knownbad> Gym里的steam room就有。
<knownbad> 傻子才赤裸裸的看。
<knownbad> 好人干坏事得有方法。。。
<gebjgd> knowy       v~~t-            m,
<zhxk>  which #channel have the most chinese man, 好心人爱心接力个忙！Kindlyman help relay your favorite warm heart! http://t.cn/8kuYwOK﻿ (温州话 in wenzou local tone)
#ubuntu-cn 2013-12-28
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • NVIDIA：API mismatch 的解决方案 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454046 刚刚使用附加驱动升级最新的显卡驱动，再开机就黑屏了，输入startx报错 NVIDIA：API mismatch 显卡内核的版本与显卡驱动的版本不一致。 在这篇帖子上找到了解决方法http://askubuntu.com/questions/342664/nvidia-driv
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 守门员 : 某球队队员添了一个小孩,所有队友被邀请参加洗礼,来到教堂。突然孩子从母亲手中滑落,守门员果断地扑出,在离地几厘米的地方接住了孩子。大伙儿鼓掌欢呼。守门员习惯地拍了两下,接着熟练地大脚开出。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 正步~走！ :
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 包冲突，困扰好长时间的问题， http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454048 Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS 用apt-get 装个软件一直是失败。很无语求大侠 指点迷津 下载 cgminer-3.8.3 ./configure checking whether sigpending is declared without a macro... yes checking whether sigprocmask is declared without a macro... yes checking fo
<^k^>  ─> r sigprocmask... yes checking whether NULL can be used in arbitrary expressions... yes checking for ANSI C header files... (cached) yes checking syslog.h usability... yes checking …
<imtxc> \q: 好久不见
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 包冲突，困扰好长时间的问题， http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454052 Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS 用apt-get 装个软件一直是失败。很无语求大侠 指点迷津 下载 cgminer-3.8.3 ./configure checking whether sigpending is declared without a macro... yes checking whether sigprocmask is declared without a macro... yes checking fo
<^k^>  ─> r sigprocmask... yes checking whether NULL can be used in arbitrary expressions... yes checking for ANSI C header files... (cached) yes checking syslog.h usability... yes checking …
<imtxc> > joke
<^k^> imtxc: 高手教你如何向老师撒谎 :
<imtxc> > joke
<^k^> imtxc: 找火柴 :     从前有夫妻二人,非常会过日子,可奇怪的是,他家的日子一直过不好。有一天晚上点灯时,妻子不小心掉了一根火柴在地上,丈夫听说了,非常心疼,急忙叫妻子划着火柴满地找。结果,一盒火柴划光了,掉的那根火柴才找到,他十分自信地教训妻子说:"只有这样注 意一点一滴的
<^k^>  ─> 节约,日子才能好起来。"
<imtxc> 这不是心灵鸡汤么
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 真枪实弹 :     电影大亨决心制作一部有史以来规模最伟大的巨片。"我要动用前所未见的阵容来演那战争场面。"他扬言,"双方各用两万五千名临时演员。"     "好极了！ "导演半信半疑地说,"可是,我们怎样付得起那么多钱给他们呢?"     "计划的妙处就是,"大亨
<^k^>  ─> 回答,"我们要用真枪实弹。"
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • gui方式使用ssh的配置问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454055 如何通过ssh，gui方式远程登陆到另外一台linux主机上？并使用那台电脑上的软件与文件？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 sarrow — 2013-12-28 11:10
<cupjava> ssh是字符模式的啊
<xixihaha> ls
<xixihaha> who
<xixihaha> quit
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 我这身打扮够绅士不 :
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • NodeJS MongoDB前沿技术讲座 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454056 不多解释。 地址：http://www.icoolxue.com/play/1568 统计信息: 发表于 由 storezhang — 2013-12-28 12:20
<iMadper> ...
<jiero> iMadper: 各种不可思议，为啥火葬啊。
<jiero> 应该生物降解+全体解剖
<iMadper> jiero: ... 不能接受...
<iMadper> jiero: 其实都死了, 怎么弄都可以.
<jiero> iMadper: 　火葬怎么接受的。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 因为从小就看大家都这么做.
<iMadper> jiero: 就习以为常了
<jiero> iMadper: 我属于那种某一天，突然想到某件事，就不接受的人。
<iMadper> jiero: 好吧...
<iMadper> jiero: 我还是很习惯火葬
<iMadper> imtxc: hd.gg 挂了!
<iMadper> imtxc: 挂了好久了!
<jiero> iMadper: 还是可可好喝，昨天晚上刺激姥姥吃我买的黑巧克力，她竟然说一点都不甜，只是　85%　的而已。
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 我俩比比谁更萌 :
<namoamitabuddha> 微信有多危险
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 破碎的心 :     小吴喝酒壮胆之后向女友求婚,他见女友不答应,便说:"难道非要让我把这颗心为你吐出来吗?" 不料一阵冷风吹过, 他只觉喉咙口一酸,"哇"地一下吐了出来,小吴十分尴尬,便解嘲道:"它本来是一整颗的,没想到吐出来就成破啐的一滩了。"
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 想尝尝鲜，debian, opensuse 还是mint？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454057 ubuntu用了2年多，1004用最久，1204最不满意，目前1304比较满意，unity虽然也习惯了，但总觉着不是很顺手。想换个系统尝尝鲜，玩ubuntu的大多喜欢折腾吧。 本人还是不想太折腾，所以还是想弄个省
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • e18.1+e18.2 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454058 Enlightenment DR 0.18.1 Bugfix Release Published on Fri, Dec 27, 12:04 PM by zmike This bugfix release resolves an issue where the mixer module could prevent unlocking the screen in some cases. SHA1LINK 93e03b6c062e608938b8720c33886bd7d8e6c7caenlightenment-0.18.1.tar.bz2 aa02101a61577fe2499dff
<^k^>  ─> e80c69be84fe54df68enlightenment-0.18.1.tar.gz Enlightenment DR 0.18.2 Bugfix Release Published on Fri, Dec 27, 12:07 PM by zmike This release fixes the following issues: infinite p …
<maxiaojun> Chrome應用CIRC好像還行
<maxiaojun> 看到WeeChat老是想起WeChat...
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 新手求助！如何重新安装回ubuntu软件中心。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454059 以前因为 ubuntu软件中心 总是打不开，于是我在网上搜索了一个方法将 软件中心 给拆卸了，现在我发现没有软件中心实在是很不方便。于是就有了重新安装回来的想法。但是在网上找不到相
<^k^>  ─> 关的帖子，没有找到方法。求大神教教我怎么安装吧。最好能够详细一点。真的是新手。谢谢拉 统计信息: 发表于 由 edenchan — 2013-12-28 …
<exxxx> archlinux的vmlinuz不是ELF格式吗？那是什么？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 哥们儿之间糗事,丫的糗大了 : 和哥们儿一起去吃饭,结账,老板:184,给180得啦。我瞅了眼账单:不对啊老板,这不是我们这桌的。老板:啊?然后问:你们不是5号啊?我说是4号,老板忙说对不起,连忙翻到我们的账单,兄弟,240,谢谢啊！我cao,叫你丫多嘴。
<leemeng0x61> c
<onlylove> 这年头……唉，刚查感冒都能引发心肌炎
<dreameyesonme> onlylove: ....
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 没啥，我没去看医生，只是最近感冒，有点胸闷，手贱搜索了下
<dreameyesonme> onlylove: 前几天我感冒也觉得胸闷 被你说的好怕啊
<onlylove> dreameyesonme: 我今天搜出那结论的时候突然觉得自己离死不远了……
<dreameyesonme> onlylove: 表这样子。。
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-57-generic #87-Ubuntu SMP Tue Nov 12 21:38:12 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS ruby 2.0.0p353 (2013-11-22 revision 43784) [i686-linux] 
<onlylove> kk这家伙整天死机掉线的……折腾啥
<onlylove> exxxx: 你又换马甲了
<iMadper> happyaron: 有什么东西, 可以接受无线信号, 然后分出一个有线来让我用?
<iMadper> happyaron: 乃知道吗?
<iMadper> onlylove: exxxx 是谁? 我不认识呀
<iMadper> onlylove: jusss?
<onlylove> iMadper: 是的
<iMadper> onlylove: 哦.
<onlylove> iMadper: 你看tp的那些路由器可不可以那么搞
<maxiaojun> 用range extender不行嗎
<iMadper> onlylove: 我不知道呀.. 不过, 我突然想到了, 我可以买个无线网卡...
 * iMadper 我真是太聪明了! 我让其他聪明人感觉自己是个智障!
<onlylove> iMadper: 你……笔记本没无线么
<iMadper> onlylove: 不是, 管同时借来一个rpi来
<iMadper> s/同时/同事/
<onlylove> 哦，树莓……
 * iMadper ps, 我记得rpi不是很便宜吗? 怎么这么贵!
<onlylove> 400钱
<onlylove> 你同事那多钱
<iMadper> onlylove: 300不到
<iMadper> onlylove: 同事的没问
<iMadper> onlylove: 淘宝200+
<onlylove> iMadper: 你说的很便宜，是指几十块么
<iMadper> onlylove: 对呀
<iMadper> onlylove: 我记得是几十来的...
<onlylove> iMadper: 你买mtk的？
<iMadper> onlylove: 这么贵, 为啥大家都说便宜...
<iMadper> onlylove: 我不知道行情呀
<iMadper> onlylove: 不过, 200+对我来说好贵呀
<onlylove> iMadper: 才出来的时候就是400钱的
<iMadper> onlylove: 哦.
<exxxx> 用grub2引导未压缩的内核映像文件vmlinux能启动系统吗？
<onlylove> iMadper: 算上ship的费用
<iMadper> onlylove: bbb没有3.5 jack. 不然我就买bbb了
<onlylove> iMadper: 那时候都是用欧元计算的
<onlylove> iMadper: 你可以问问国内的君正，珠海炬力之类的有兴趣山寨个不
<maxiaojun> exxxx: #grub ?
<iMadper> onlylove: 不问了. 我先弄树莓派. 等树莓派搞定了, 就入手bbb + 外置codec吧
<iMadper> exxxx: 可以引导未压缩的.
<exxxx> maxiaojun: linux (hdx,x)/boot/vmlinux
<onlylove> exxxx: 给你说，你写两条引导记录，一个是压缩的，一个是没压缩的
<maxiaojun> +
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • linux 下有什么收费代理软件好用吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454060 linux 下有什么收费代理软件好用吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 iceveil — 2013-12-28 16:39
<onlylove> iMadper: soundblaster的usb外置？那个更贵啊
<exxxx> iMadper: 那如果把vmlinx和initramfs.img装到hd0,1上，那能用grub2引导hd0,1上的那两个文件启动hd1,7上的系统吗/
<iMadper> onlylove: 很多便宜的.
<onlylove> iMadper: 而且驱动是个问题吧
<iMadper> onlylove: 我就是为了学写驱动.
<onlylove> iMadper: 我记得sb的外置5.1要400多
<iMadper> onlylove: 我不买这种, 这种没有datesheet的.
<iMadper> onlylove: 买廉价的, 用来开发的东西就行了
<iMadper> exxxx: 我觉得可以.
<iMadper> exxxx: 没试过.
<onlylove> iMadper: 通用不……通用的话就跟你沾沾光，
<iMadper> onlylove: 什么叫通用不?
<onlylove> iMadper: 你那便宜声卡的驱动写出来能驱动高档卡不
<iMadper> onlylove: 问题是, 高档卡不是都已经有驱动了嘛?
<iMadper> onlylove: 我现在想做的是, 删掉内核里面给rpi的驱动, 然后自己写一个, 看看能不能让他正常运行
<onlylove> iMadper: 有么，不知道哎……我是前几天给人调YY的时候想到的
<iMadper> onlylove: 怎么会没有... 现在都是hda了...
<onlylove> iMadper: 需要删掉么，rmmod然后blacklist一下
<iMadper> onlylove: 电脑上面都是hda了
<iMadper> onlylove: 恩, 这个就是我所说的删掉.
<onlylove> iMadper: 我觉得卸载更合适……
<iMadper> 需要删掉么，rmmod然后blacklist一下  <--- 这个就是我所说的删掉.
<iMadper> rmmod
<iMadper> 删掉 mod
<iMadper> rm嘛.... remove 删除
<onlylove> iMadper: 然后比较下你的代码和人原本的代码
<iMadper> onlylove: 恩.
 * onlylove 觉得自己的智商可以碾压imadper了
<iMadper> lol~
<maxiaojun> iMadper: 你折騰的那個聲卡有spec嗎？
<iMadper> maxiaojun: 还不知道呢, 我刚拿到rpi, 应该有吧. 我看到rpi有data sheet
<maxiaojun> rpi應該有...
<iMadper> maxiaojun: bcm之前不是把很多rpi的文档都放出来了?
 * iMadper 还不知道是不是i2s呢
<maxiaojun> bcm不是做網卡的...
<maxiaojun> 無線網卡
<onlylove> 为啥我印象里面boradcom很保守不肯放linux驱动
<onlylove> maxiaojun: 人还做别的
<iMadper> maxiaojun: 啥? bcm做很多东西呀
<iMadper> maxiaojun: rpi的cpu就是bcm的呀
<onlylove> maxiaojun: 比方说arm片子
<iMadper> maxiaojun: 整个soc都是bcm的呀
<maxiaojun> 以前路由器不少是mips？現在也改arm了？
<onlylove> 现在？现在还是mips吧？
<onlylove> rpi又不是router
<onlylove> mips被瓜分以后……唉……
<onlylove> 啥时候arm会不会也被瓜分
<iMadper> maxiaojun: PCM / I2S Audio    看来多少还有点儿资料, 而且用的是i2s
<maxiaojun> 好久不關注硬件了，之前只知道i2c
<onlylove> i2c好怀念啊……毕业好久了
<maxiaojun> 學EE的嗎？
<onlylove> 不是
<onlylove> 自动化
<maxiaojun> 有人用Linux嗎，業內
<maxiaojun> N年以前用VB6做過上位機程序...現在我大概會折騰Python來做，不過沒人找我做了...
<onlylove> 不好说，如果是DSP或者arm还成，如果是PLC组态的话因为组态软件都是win下面的
<maxiaojun> dsp不瞭解，雖然學過一些數學原理，arm需要個OS...
<onlylove> 是不是无聊淘个旧PLC来做个驱动试试……我听说西门子的s7-200才1000出头
<maxiaojun> PLC能幹啥，求科普
<onlylove> 原来要和西门子的那玩意通信win下面有个专用驱动来着，不过好像可以用rs485
<onlylove> maxiaojun: 大号单片机，或者傻瓜编程单片机，适用于强电磁干扰的工业环境
 * maxiaojun 在看 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Programmable_logic_controller
<onlylove> maxiaojun: 比方说数控车床，加工中心
<maxiaojun> 主要是就算搞出來，家用沒用，工業上人家也不敢用吧
<onlylove> 是的
<onlylove> 说起来，那个subnet还是啥，攻击离心机的，就是利用西门子s7系列的漏洞
<onlylove> 工业上无非敢用不敢用，因为只是写程序，上传到PLC以后一样
<onlylove> 主要是驱动程序啥的，只要有驱动，就好弄
<onlylove> 讲起来PLC的控制程序也无非是顺序分支和循环，比计算机程序那些简单多了，因为那个就是接触器的闭合和断开，说白了就是电机加电和断电
<maxiaojun> http://www.linux-automation.de/plc/index_en.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: LinuxAutomation - PLDs
<onlylove> 讲起来组态软件更简单，就是实时动画……但是要读取传感器的变量
<onlylove> PLC这东西一般的国内就是西门子，三菱，霍尼韦尔，国产的和利时和台湾的台达其实很少有人用的
<maxiaojun> 實際沒人做...
<onlylove> 如果规模不大的话，S7-200几乎是首选，因为很多大学教学就用这个
<maxiaojun> 教學做些什麼實驗？家裡學校宿舍能重現否？
<onlylove> 教学实验？红绿灯……
<maxiaojun> 就一個？
<onlylove> 不是就一个，再就是和单片机差不多的跑马灯了
<onlylove> 因为这东西无非是控制开关量的东西，所以用灯来代表了
<maxiaojun> 恩
<onlylove> 再就是读取模拟量的东西，比方说温度控制装置
<maxiaojun> 其實我當初還對51興趣很大
<maxiaojun> 想把Linux上工具鏈再搞好點，不過沒環境沒壓力也懶得弄了
<onlylove> 其实很不理解为啥监控PLC工作状态的机器要用windows系统
<onlylove> 虽然说windows NT足够稳定
<maxiaojun> 早期Unix太貴，Linux還是玩具，現在Linux是比較靠譜了但是還是很混亂
<onlylove> 就和ATM一样
<onlylove> linux比较靠谱很久了……
<maxiaojun> 沒很久...
<onlylove> 混乱才是主要的吧
<onlylove> 那样windows nt出来也没很久啊
<maxiaojun> 現在還準備還顯示服務器和吵init系統呢...
<onlylove> 应该是混乱才是主要的
<maxiaojun> 主要是MS兼容性最好啊，Apple都差得很遠
<onlylove> apple为啥要兼容？
<onlylove> 人的东西都是封闭定制的
<maxiaojun> 我是說同一個產品不同版本之間
<onlylove> 拉倒吧
<maxiaojun> 這在80年代人家就發現了
<onlylove> ms兼容性……
<maxiaojun> Apple的開發寶典上說了你不能怎麼樣，升級系統馬上死給你看
<maxiaojun> MS會有些hack保持兼容性
<onlylove> 从98到2000多少不兼容
<maxiaojun> 不是一個系統阿
<onlylove> 从xp到vista又多少
<onlylove> 从7到8又多少
<maxiaojun> 寫得科學的程序完全兼容啊
<maxiaojun> 寫得科學的98程序到win8照樣用
<onlylove> 看看那巨大的为了保持兼容的winSXS目录
<maxiaojun> 你喜歡不兼容？
<onlylove> 用的库少，或者只用变动不大的核心库，才会兼容
<maxiaojun> 保持兼容本來就是要靠一些hack的
<onlylove> 我就不说DX了，有个游戏，98的，2000能玩，7能玩，唯独xp没法玩
<onlylove> 当时是DX7
<maxiaojun> 那又怎麼樣
<onlylove> 说明ms的兼容也就那么回事
<maxiaojun> 你現在去找同時代的OSX遊戲或者Linux玩玩？
<onlylove> 注意下，是DX的问题，和OS没关系
<maxiaojun> DX
<onlylove> 我可以猜测，是DX8和DX9之间有啥小问题
<maxiaojun> 有啥問題了？
<onlylove> 不管是啥问题，游戏不能运行了
<maxiaojun> 別猜測，告訴我哪裏API/ABI變化了
<onlylove> 因为win2000不是DX9
<maxiaojun> 那爲什麼7能玩？
<onlylove> win2000能玩，win7也不是9是dx10
<onlylove> 只能说是DX9的问题
<maxiaojun> 那也就說明，DX
<maxiaojun> 也可能是那個遊戲傻X啊
<maxiaojun> 就是搞了傻X的事情和9不兼容
<onlylove> 如果是游戏傻X为啥10又正常了
<cifer> hello, 想系统的学习一下 vpn, 可否推荐下学习路线?
<onlylove> 如果是游戏傻，使用了不兼容的东西，那么应该从9以后都不正常
<maxiaojun> 寫過程序沒有啊，程序傻X有什麼事情不可能？
<onlylove> 那为啥不能是MS的DX傻
<maxiaojun> 都有可能只能說啊，但是一般應用程序傻X的可能性大多了
<maxiaojun> 因爲你只找出一個遊戲有這樣的現象
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntukylix 13 怎样查看硬还有多少容量。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454061 装了很多工具，不知到还有多空间了？谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 neeme — 2013-12-28 17:11
<onlylove> 如果都傻的话，ms还活不活了
<onlylove> 兼容啊
<onlylove> 强制升级DX么
<onlylove> 只能证明，MS在DX方面兼容做的有欠缺
<onlylove> 那个游戏是DX8的
<maxiaojun> 做得沒欠缺也放不了傻X的程序
<maxiaojun> 防
<onlylove> 说起来，win7还不支持DOS下面的全屏游戏了
<maxiaojun> 順便給你看個SDL2的bug好了
<onlylove> 原来一直到xp都很好
<maxiaojun> DOS和NT算一個系統嗎？
<maxiaojun> 而且amd64取消了實模式的支持
<maxiaojun> 錯了
<maxiaojun> v86模式
<onlylove> win2000，原名就是nt5吧，xp是nt5.1
<maxiaojun> 自己去查ntvdm
<onlylove> 我又不是程序员，我关心那个做啥
<onlylove> 你有心不支持，你倒是从一开始就不支持啊
<maxiaojun> 所以你就不要拿無知當個性了
<onlylove> 我没拿无知当个性，这个是DX和D3D的事情
<maxiaojun> 就一個遊戲玩不了算啥
<maxiaojun> https://bugzilla.libsdl.org/show_bug.cgi?id=2267
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Bug 2267 – Same game works differently on different Macbooks
<onlylove> 这个是游戏，如果是你开发的核心应用呢
<maxiaojun> 我說了，兼容性好壞是相對的，也要看程序本身傻不傻X
<maxiaojun> 你覺得MS兼容性不好開發Linux程序去啊
<onlylove> 美国牙医还因为升级软件费用太贵坚持用xp呢
<maxiaojun> 費用是另一回事
<onlylove> 不兼容啊，所以要新版本啊
<onlylove> 费用就是由不兼容产生的，如果兼容，完全可以直接升级上去
<maxiaojun> XP有啥不兼容
<onlylove> 我不知道，你问那牙医去
<maxiaojun> 雖然MS自家的幾個東西是不兼容了
<maxiaojun> 第三方都兼容
<jiero> 第三方可能不兼容，兼容升级要钱
<onlylove> 想起来了，有个软件，我在TI上班的时候遇到的
<maxiaojun> 舉個不兼容的東西
<onlylove> 只能XP能用，
<onlylove> MATHCAD
<onlylove> 这个win7版要钱
<onlylove> 所以那个用户死活不愿意升级系统
<maxiaojun> 誰讓你不用自由軟件啊，:-)
<jiero> 不是啊。
<jiero> 升级本身收费的吧。
<onlylove> 当时整个公司都是win7了，就一台XP
<jiero> 人家可能是用了win98时候的。
<maxiaojun> 你自己買垃圾軟件
<jiero> 升级到了　xp
<maxiaojun> 又去怪MS？
<onlylove> math CAD是垃圾软件，别闹
<onlylove> 你刚才还说我是拿着无知当个性，看来你才是真的拿着无知当个性
<jiero> onlylove: 看垃圾的角度是不一样的。
<jiero> onlylove: RMS看99%的软件都是垃圾
<jiero> onlylove: lol
<onlylove> jiero: RMS……
<maxiaojun> 有些人不是喜歡自由嗎，不是整天說proprietary crap嗎
<onlylove> jiero: RMS号称最后一个真正的黑客
<maxiaojun> 一個閉源軟件用不了你矯情啥
<maxiaojun> 別用不就行了
<jiero> maxiaojun: 你不明白，那是钱和钱换来的生命——使用时间和习惯
<onlylove> 我矫情啥？我又不用
<maxiaojun> jiero: 所以關MS屁事了
<onlylove> 你不是让我举例子么
<maxiaojun> 那種軟件換到Linux下更加搞笑呢
<jiero> maxiaojun: 给你个平时收费，暂时免费的，你很高兴，给你个一直免费的，你无兴趣，即使这两个差异无。
<maxiaojun> 說不定你就只能開着RHEL4的虛擬機來用了
<onlylove> 再说了，math CAD貌似没自由软件的替代
<onlylove> RHEL可以升级kernel
<maxiaojun> jiero: 我沒少用Linux
<onlylove> 到时候驱动的问题就没了
<jiero> maxiaojun: 跟你没关系，人家是为了大多数人搞得，不是你
<maxiaojun> onlylove: 在自己編譯gtk3，真開心
<onlylove> maxiaojun: gtk3算啥，gcc4.7都编译过
<maxiaojun> 只不過Linux現在這鳥樣還是自己玩玩算了
<maxiaojun> onlylove: gcc算個p
<maxiaojun> 人家RHEL6上編譯gtk3都要專門寫文檔
<onlylove> maxiaojun: 不用算个p，不用gcc你编译gtk给我看
<maxiaojun> 編譯gcc算個p
<onlylove> maxiaojun: 是算个P，我就是不知道为啥总是make check失败
<maxiaojun> onlylove: 垃圾軟件報錯多
<onlylove> maxiaojun: 来个不垃圾的
<jiero> 垃圾软件报错少。
<jiero> 都不告诉你
<jiero> 就不告诉你
<maxiaojun> 好的軟件根本不會讓用戶鑽入一些牛角尖
<onlylove> 比方说windows？
<maxiaojun> Unix的特點就是什麼你都鑽牛角尖
<maxiaojun> Windows的牛角尖也不少，不然我當初也不會去學Linux
<onlylove> linux不是垃圾嘛……
<onlylove> 连垃圾都算不上，玩具
<onlylove> 哦呵呵
<maxiaojun> 內核還可以
<maxiaojun> 桌面真心玩具
<onlylove> 可惜linux就是一个kernel
<maxiaojun> 有些場合被利用得比較成功
<onlylove> 除开那个kernel，剩下的都不是linux
<maxiaojun> 是啊，你在用GNU對吧
<onlylove> 难道不是
<maxiaojun> 非GNU東西多了去了
<onlylove> 难道X11是linux？
<maxiaojun> X11就是X11
<maxiaojun> GNU那幫人搞不定圖形的東西，只好借用X11這種東西了
<onlylove> 你既然说桌面了，那咱讲X11吧，你所谓的linux桌面都是基于X11的吧
<onlylove> 貌似UNIX也用X11
<maxiaojun> 懶得和你種無腦小白說
<maxiaojun> 你覺得X11牛逼你用好了
<onlylove> 要不要再往前一点用W
<onlylove> 我不觉得X11好，但是我不会写更好的，只好凑合用X11
<maxiaojun> 這些都不重要
<maxiaojun> X11有多好，W開發者最清楚了
<CyrusYzGTt> 围观一直在争论永不休止的话题
<onlylove> 这些不重要，啥重要，开始你擅长的话题转移大法？
<CyrusYzGTt> 最重要的是自由
<CyrusYzGTt> free
<maxiaojun> onlylove: 沒必要和你這種小白爭論
<onlylove> maxiaojun: linuxtoy上就经常见你这种论调
<onlylove> maxiaojun: 说不过别人就说别人小白
<maxiaojun> onlylove: 就你那些狗屁
<onlylove> maxiaojun: 我那些是狗屁，你那些是啥
<maxiaojun> onlylove: 狗屁消除器
<onlylove> maxiaojun: 效果不咋样啊
<maxiaojun> onlylove: 對小白自然沒效果啦
<onlylove> maxiaojun: 那对谁有效果
 * rootoorotor 
<maxiaojun> 對有鬧的人有效果
<maxiaojun> 有腦
<onlylove> 开始人人身攻击啦，快跑啊……
<maxiaojun> 不送
<onlylove> http://code.bulix.org/2rjb4c-85343
<^k^> ⇪ ti: bulix.org / pastebin
<onlylove> 玩游戏去
<maxiaojun> onlylove: 自己亂@人
<onlylove> 我有@谁么
<maxiaojun> 你自己看你前面
<onlylove> 有人先@我的吧
<maxiaojun> 也有人先@我
<jiero> 一句神语啊。　全球人口多了，但动物越来越少了，也就是说有很多飞禽走兽转世成了人。但毕竟前世出身不好，这辈子有些习惯改不过来。所以，现在这世上禽兽不如的人才会越来越多！
<friend_> hello
<^k^> friend_:点点点.  18:36 
<onlylove> jiero: 我更关心的是那些人的下辈子
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
<maxiaojun>  http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_5d90e82f0101ip7f.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 谈 Linux，Windows 和 Mac_王垠_新浪博客
 * jiero 才不相信遗传。
 * jiero 知道祖母当年浙大第一分数入校。想想我，什么大学考上都是奇迹。
<onlylove> jiero: 但是你要相信因果啊
<jiero> onlylove:　嗯。
<jiero> onlylove: 因果。。。多重未来太相信了。结果都是波澜不惊
<jiero> onlylove: 我妈也用支付宝理财了。
<jiero> onlylove: 最近收益都超过6.2%
<onlylove> jiero: 我爸妈还不会用电脑呢，我不愁
<jiero> 年化。
<onlylove> jiero: 不过支付宝的收益确实很高的样子
<jiero> onlylove: 集中钱多了，就能更好地投资了
<jiero> 世界就喜欢绕圈子。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 就是不知道是不是集中太多，抢了银行生意，会被毙掉
<Lattice> 现在网站对SQL注入漏洞做的防范还是很弱吗？
<Lattice> 谁知道SQL注入漏洞的现状？
<onlylove> jiero: 历史是螺旋形上升的，你上学老师给你讲过吧
<jiero> onlylove: 道理还是一样。银行也是找风险低的。
<jiero> onlylove: 。没
<jiero> onlylove: 我想来不听课。
<Lattice> 大牛们说说啊
<jiero> onlylove: 我是老师眼里的怪人
<jiero> Lattice: 去社交网站问吧。
<jiero> Lattice: 这里，你碰上可，碰不上就没答案
<onlylove> Lattice: 防范很强的一直很强，防范很弱的一直不做
<jiero> onlylove: 不懂。
<jiero> 算了。
<onlylove> 跑了……
<maxiaojun> Lattice: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SQL_injection
<^k^> ⇪ ti: SQL injection - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • ubuntu 12.04.3笔记本合上后打开无法唤醒 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454063 我装的是12.04.3 笔记本是DELL vostro 5460 休眠后无法唤醒，所有的按键都没有反应！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 anichtien — 2013-12-28 18:53
<Lattice> 我看了
<Lattice> 现在攻击网站，用SQL注入的还多吗？
<maxiaojun> 你是想攻擊？防禦？研究？
<Lattice> 我是想确定一个销售商业网站密码的组织真假
<Lattice> 他们声称利用SQL注入漏洞可以让你得到很多网站的付费账户
<maxiaojun> http://www.cplusplus.me/986.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 网络中心SQL注入漏洞(万能密码汇总) - C/C++程序员之家
<maxiaojun> 成熟的程序應該基本沒有注入漏洞了，那種各種公司團體自制的程序可能還有一些吧
<imtxc> yunfan: 对了，那小路由器当中继效果怎么样
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点. 19:08 新年快乐 : 33.202天
<imtxc> iMadper adam8157 freeflying momo
<adam8157> imtxc: 乖
<maxiaojun> http://www.oschina.net/question/1255235_139317
<^k^> ⇪ ti: ubuntu开机启动的问题 - 开源中国社区
<\q> 好久沒來了……
<zsc> 你们吃了吗?
<iMadper> \q: 好久不见, 马甲哥.
<hoxily> \q: 晚上好
<imtxc> 马甲哥早上就没打理我
<iMadper> imtxc: 也没搭理我~
<imtxc> iMadper: hdgg 怎么了
<iMadper> imtxc: 你能访问??
<imtxc> 不能啊
<imtxc> 所以问怎么了嘛
<iMadper> imtxc: 哦, 维护, 维护一个月了
<imtxc> 。。
<freeflying> adam8157, 蛋蛋
<\q> iMadper: 好久不見
<adam8157> freeflying: 猴总
<iMadper> \q: :-)
<\q> 這萬能密碼都沒談到 /**/ ...
<iMadper> adam8157: snd_bcm2835   我有个这个模块, 怎么找到驱动的代码?
<Pudge> iMadper: 该吃药了
<adam8157> iMadper: 搜啊... 搜所有的makefile
<iMadper> adam8157: ... make file.. 好吧
<iMadper> Pudge: 你吃了嘛?
<adam8157> iMadper: make menuconfig里按下/也行啊
<iMadper> adam8157: menuconfig里面没有.
<\q> adam8157: 你們翻源碼用啥工具？
<adam8157> \q: tags, cscope...
<\q> adam8157: tags是用Ex command跳轉的，但cscope似乎不是？每次修改代碼都得重新索引？
<imtxc> \q: global 啊
<imtxc> \q: 配置你的编辑器，让自动重新索引
<maxiaojun> 其實Xcode行不
<adam8157> \q: 不用每次啊, 当前buffer的能索引, 其它靠db, 总自动要卡死人的
<imtxc> 内核里面直接 make TAGS 嘛
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • ubuntu12.04开机之后屏幕变窄，分辨率为640*480，求助在线等。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454064 笔记本电脑为lenovo EC430。 lspci | grep VGA得到的信息是。 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09) 01:00.0 VGA compatible
<^k^>  ─> controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF119M [GeForce 610M] (rev ff)。 本来昨天晚上是好的正常的，但是好像nvidia显卡一直没安装成功。我就想捣鼓下，在系 …
<\q> adam8157: global怎麼樣？
<adam8157> \q: 不知道什么东西
<\q> TAGS是etags默認生成文件名，不是vi/vim的
<lucky___> iMadper: 你能做单手引体向上吗
<\q> adam8157: 感覺比cscope好用……
<adam8157> \q: https://www.gnu.org/software/global/ 这个?
<^k^> ⇪ t: GNU GLOBAL source code tagging system
<imtxc> 对
<iMadper> imtxc: ggtags ?
<imtxc> 没有听过 ggtags 啊
<adam8157> 竟然有make gtags
<adam8157> 看来至少比cscope好 准备试试 cc \q iMadper imtxc
<imtxc> 我赶脚用起来差不多其实……
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩, emacs完美支持.
<iMadper> adam8157: 我也可以试试看.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 无效的安眠药 : 颜容憔悴的病人对医生说:我家窗外的野狗整夜吠个不休,我简直要疯了！医生给他开了安眠药。一星期后,病人又来了,看上去样子比上次更疲惫。 医生问:安眠药无效吗?病人无精打采道:我每晚去追那些狗,可是即使好不容易捉到一只,它怎么也不肯吃安眠药。
<imtxc> > joke
<^k^> imtxc: 新鲜的牛奶 : "您这牛奶新鲜吗?""新鲜?不瞒您说,我这牛奶在一小时之前还是草呢！ "
<onlylove> imtxc: 这笑话的笑点是啥
<abineQ> 就是、、、
<imtxc> 现在kk讲的是心灵鸡汤
<onlylove> 不知道笑点的笑话，不好玩……重来
<abineQ> >joke
<onlylove> > joke
<abineQ> > joke
<^k^> onlylove: 可我不去啊 : 昨天出差回来,出了车站,就有许多车和人凑过来拉客,去哪里啊！做不做车啊,连说,不要,不去的,好不容易甩掉他们,这时有个人,很是执着一直跟着我,不停的问,我很烦,不耐烦的说；"去城阳,去不去啊！" 这人很是兴奋,连忙说道:"去,去,去,我给你便宜点。" "可我不去啊！"我
<^k^>  ─> 接口道。
<^k^> abineQ: 干嘛坐茶几 : 公司效益不好,整天在亏钱,打算要裁员。 刚把一小姑娘叫进办公室,她好像很紧张, 我对她笑笑,让她坐下,没想到她一屁股做到了茶几上, 我问她那么紧张干嘛！她说没紧张没紧张,我说那你干嘛坐茶几上, 她听到瞬间脸红了,过了好一会,好像做出了什么决定, 慢吞吞的站起来
<^k^>  ─> 坐我腿上了....
<onlylove> abineQ: 靠……这啥……
<abineQ> onlylove: 最近流行的内涵段子
<onlylove> abineQ: 难道办公室穷得没凳子
<abineQ> onlylove: 你没看前提要裁员了
<abineQ> 公司效益不好,整天在亏钱
<onlylove> abineQ: 亏得凳子都卖了？
<abineQ> 那不清楚
<abineQ> LOL
<abineQ> 估计是那妹纸太紧张了
<onlylove> abineQ: 那就是那么小的姑娘开始知道用美人计了？
<abineQ> onlylove: 在泡脚
<onlylove> > joke
<^k^> onlylove: 偷吃棕榈汁 : 一天卡巴延爬上糖棕榈树准备偷吃棕榈汁时,主人来了。卡巴延抢先喊道:"大哥！请问这是通往天堂之路吗?"
<onlylove> 质量太差，罚再来
<abineQ> LOL
<abineQ> 么么哒
<onlylove> > joke
<^k^> onlylove: 擦靴子 : 有一天,一位外国使者看见林肯在擦自己的靴子,非常吃惊的赞扬道:"啊,总统先生,您真伟大！您经常擦自己的靴子吗?""是呀,"林肯答道:"那么你经常擦谁的靴子呢?"
<onlylove> 这个有点意思，算过了
<Pudge> 从kk可以看出它主人的智商和品味
<adam8157> iMadper: ss挂了?
<iMadper> adam8157: ss是啥?
<adam8157> iMadper: shadowsocks
<iMadper> adam8157: 我的? 我看看
<Pudge> iMadper: 我还以为是小y挂了。。
<imtxc> ss 就没好用过..
<iMadper> adam8157: 好象是, 上午我还用了, 现在不行了...
<imtxc> onlylove: 贵司的 vmplayer 到底什么时候支持 3.12....
<adam8157> iMadper: 悲剧啊
<iMadper> adam8157: 怎么了?
<adam8157> iMadper: 没得翻了
<imtxc> adam8157, iMadper 还是老实的来用 vpn 吧
<onlylove> imtxc: 哦……这事，我给忘了
<adam8157> imtxc: 我有vpn, 但是我这长城宽带....
<iMadper> adam8157: 是呀...
<adam8157> 我连下试试吧
<imtxc> 虽然安卓手机用 vpn 得设置密码比较麻烦
<adam8157> 还是联通好
<onlylove> imtxc: 我觉得你那网银的问题……你不能装个windows，然后虚拟机里面装linux么？
<imtxc> onlylove: 啊？
<imtxc> onlylove: 不是网银的问题啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 我都这么干的，虽然我不在公司用网银
<imtxc> onlylove: 我现在都放弃网银了
<onlylove> imtxc: 那啥
<imtxc> onlylove: 12306
<onlylove> imtxc: 我在公司发的电脑上装个虚机，在里面ssh到服务器的虚机上
<imtxc> onlylove: 为了一个需求换个系统？
<onlylove> imtxc: 救不了你了
<onlylove> imtxc: 你这可是刚需
<onlylove> imtxc: 如果你的电脑够强悍，你可以装个7嘛
<onlylove> imtxc: 1G内存妥妥的
<maxiaojun> 從vmplayer看系統兼容性
<imtxc> onlylove: 算了还是
<imtxc> onlylove: 不如借电脑买票来的方便
<imtxc> onlylove: 反正我是觉得为了一个需求放弃长期的习惯不值得
<onlylove> imtxc: vbox的无缝模式嘛
<imtxc> onlylove: 那样的话我每次开机都必须开个虚拟机？
<\q> maxiaojun: VMware Player?
<adam8157_> vpn上线几十秒就挂了...
<adam8157_> 555
<maxiaojun> 網銀爲什麼要實體機windows...
<imtxc> adam8157_: 你的vpn不靠谱
<onlylove> imtxc: 休眠咯，然后加到自启动
<imtxc> 我的 pptp 都没问题啊
<adam8157_> imtxc: 相当靠谱(在联通下
<maxiaojun> \q: 對
<\q> maxiaojun: 什麼叫看系統兼容性？
<imtxc> onlylove: 反正你的这个解决方案相当不靠谱，换到 3.11 也是一个办法
<imtxc> onlylove: 网银现在是真的没有必要了，手机妥妥的，还免费
<maxiaojun> \q: 之前有個人碰到幾個程序有點問題就大聲嚷嚷某系統如何如何兼容性不好
<\q> adam8157_: 嗯以前沒怎麼管tags現在發現它是用Ex command跳轉的，索引stale了也能用，這倒是比global/cscope好
<onlylove> imtxc: 然后把包的版本号锁住不让他更新？
<maxiaojun> 結果連自己的屁股都擦不乾淨
<imtxc> onlylove: 我目前没有随时更新内核的需求啊
<adam8157_> imtxc: 手机不能融资融券 手机不能申报境外汇款 手机不能...
<imtxc> adam8157_: 这些需求我目前都没有嘛，你是怎么解决的
<adam8157_> imtxc: 虚拟机
<imtxc> adam8157_: 你用的什么版本的内核
<onlylove> adam8157_: 问题是人的虚拟机跑xp不稳啊
<adam8157_> 我虚拟机很好啊 Linux x230 3.11-2-amd64 #1 SMP Debian 3.11.10-1 (2013-12-04) x86_64 GNU/Linux
<imtxc> onlylove: 我现在打算虚拟 win7 了
<\q> 我現在虛擬機是qemu(user mode network stack+spice)，像個daemon，需要時spicec打開界面
<adam8157_> The following NEW packages will be installed: linux-compiler-gcc-4.8-x86 linux-headers-3.12-1-amd64 linux-headers-3.12-1-common linux-image-3.12-1-amd64 linux-kbuild-3.12
<onlylove> imtxc: 你们公司没有公共服务器上放个虚拟机之类的？
<adam8157_> talk the devil
<imtxc> onlylove: 没有
<onlylove> imtxc: 我上班的时候用win7都是rdesktop的
<imtxc> onlylove: 我在公司有一台单独的 win7 的机器嘛
<onlylove> imtxc: 用它买票不就得了
<imtxc> onlylove: 这不时间有问题
<\q> 我知道的很多用戶用linux很順手但是桌面還是windows……然後securecrt/putty....而且還有好多linux用戶轉mac os x了。。。
<imtxc> onlylove: 8 点我到不了
<onlylove> 哪个站的票，临时住车站旁小旅馆一晚上了
<maxiaojun> \q: 是，Linux目前還只是個鑽牛角尖可以很牛逼的系統，不明真相的話坑太多了
<onlylove> imtxc: 你是要退票还是做别的
<imtxc> onlylove: 用那些定制的浏览器
<roylez> adam8157_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/177824/remapping-caps-lock-to-control-and-escape-not-the-usual-way
<^k^> ⇪ ti: keyboard - Remapping Caps Lock to Control and Escape (not the usual way) - Ask Ubuntu
<onlylove> imtxc: 定制浏览器，wine一个？
<roylez> adam8157_: 蛋蛋加尾巴
<imtxc> onlylove: 换个话题吧。。。
<imtxc> onlylove: 你的建议都不如双系统靠谱……
<adam8157_> roylez: 来, 分享个shadowsocks, 用几天就好
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 开机之后出现这样的提示怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454065 如题，13.10系统，在最近一次升级之后，开机。grub界面选择ubuntu后黑屏，并出现以下提示： udevadm trigger is not permitted while udev is unconfigured 然后怎么办？如何顺利进系统？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 lordsidi
<^k^>  ─> ous — 2013-12-28 21:08
<roylez> adam8157_: 5块包月
<adam8157_> roylez: 不用了 貌似好了 cc iMadper
<iMadper> adam8157_: 恩, 好了.
<roylez> adam8157_: 你妹.....
<iMadper> adam8157_: 没完全好....
 * adam8157_ 还有几天就可以买vps报销了
<imtxc> 报销……
<iMadper> adam8157_: 求蹭
<onlylove> imtxc: 合着你是要虚拟机定了，算了，我上班去内部BBS给你问下，我咋知道，workstation这种不赚钱的东西，都没人想做了
<roylez> adam8157_: ....
<adam8157_> 行啊
<imtxc> onlylove: lol, 甚好，因为我还有虚拟别的发行版的需求
<adam8157_> 怎么走了 还想要个backup...
<imtxc> 前几天你们不是都领了 50$ 的 vps么，都不用？
<onlylove> imtxc: 不过你做好最坏打算，这种事，没啥指望，workstation都懒得管，更不要说不要钱的
<imtxc> onlylove: 恩，大不了我用帮表弟买的那台 lol
<\q> maxiaojun: 你鑽過哪些牛角尖....
<imtxc> adam8157_: 我之前给你用的那个 shadowsocks 也连接不能了？
<adam8157_> imtxc: 你不是到期了么...
<maxiaojun> 還記得前些天有來問關閉獨立顯卡吧
<imtxc> adam8157_: 谁说，我那天不是邀请了马甲，又送了我10刀么，一直就没停过，你自己不用的……
<adam8157_> imtxc: ...
<imtxc> adam8157_: 配置还在不
<onlylove> 键盘油了，想换新电脑了……
<adam8157_> imtxc: 聊天记录还在
<imtxc> adam8157_: 恩，那就连吧
<adam8157_> imtxc: iMadper 的现在好用的 :)
<imtxc> onlylove: 你看看你看看，你解决问题的方式一向不对
<onlylove> imtxc: 肿么了，09年的机器，想换都不行？
<imtxc> 我俩的应该一样，都是在那家 vps 上搭的
<imtxc> onlylove: 但是你是说键盘油
<onlylove> imtxc: 我是笔记本啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 笔记本换键盘的多了去了
<iMadper> adam8157_: 恩, 我还打算继续续费呢
<iMadper> adam8157_: 速度挺快的.
<onlylove> imtxc: 我就是想换个新电脑，咋了
<imtxc> onlylove: 啊，没咋
<adam8157_> afk
<onlylove> imtxc: 1.6G主频低电压AMD的U，5400的普通硬盘，想换不行啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 我的意思是解决键盘油的问题的方式，换电脑不是最好的吧
<onlylove> imtxc: 你们现在随便一个机器，不是i5啥的，甩我电脑几条街
<onlylove> imtxc: 键盘400块
<imtxc> onlylove: 我错了，我以为  onlylove | 键盘油了，想换新电脑了…… 你的这句话前后两句有因果关系
<maxiaojun> 並列關係
<imtxc> onlylove: 是我理解错了，因为如果仅仅是因为键盘油了的话，买个84键的300多的机械键盘也是解决方案之一
<iMadper> onlylove: 你的是i5的电脑?? 那可以换了. 搞it的, 还能不用i7?
<onlylove> imtxc: 一共仨USB，你键盘给我吃掉一个？
<onlylove> iMadper: 连i5都不是
 * iMadper Model name:            Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3520M CPU @ 2.90GHz 一直觉得慢
<iMadper> onlylove: ...
<iMadper> onlylove: 速度换.
<onlylove> iMadper: amd的1.6
<imtxc> maxiaojun: 我看着两句之间是 "," 所以以为不是并列关系
<iMadper> onlylove: 还没扔?
<onlylove> iMadper: 没钱买新的
<iMadper> onlylove: 哦.
<onlylove> iMadper: 这是你那x230的U?
<imtxc> 前两天是不是讨论过 kick 炫耀党的事情，来重新提上议程吧..  cc freeflying
<iMadper> onlylove: .
<freeflying> imtxc, 啥
<freeflying> imtxc, 我的表已出
<imtxc> freeflying: 啊，就那个论坛上？这么快呢？
<freeflying> imtxc, 是啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 心率表都出了? 候总乃这是在炫耀呀...
<imtxc> freeflying: 在专门的论坛上出东西是个好路子
<freeflying> iMadper, 没钱啊
<exxxx> adam8157_: grub2怎么不能引导vmlinux启动系统？
<exxxx> adam8157_: error: invalid magic number
<imtxc> freeflying: 赞，把乃的几个笔记本都挂论坛上去？
<onlylove> imtxc: 挂哪里？chiphell？
<imtxc> onlylove: 必然不能， 51nb 之类的啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 我之前出硬盘就在 51nb 上出的
<imtxc> onlylove: 一天搞定
<onlylove> imtxc: 我有点后悔当时没要你那硬盘了，5400的硬盘实在没意思
<\q> i5-3317U CPU @ 1.70GHz 感覺還好就是RAM 4G不夠用
<onlylove> imtxc: 但是我又不知道旧硬盘咋办
<imtxc> onlylove: lol，7200 的噪音跟温度你可能又受不了
<freeflying> imtxc, 笔记本没这样的论坛
<imtxc> onlylove: 当时没想到一天就能出去，导致很多东西没有来得及备份
<onlylove> imtxc: 还成，我在TI上班的时候，都是7200的硬盘，噪音还成
<imtxc> onlylove: 损失了好多重要数据
<onlylove> imtxc: 和买家打招呼啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 在公司当然觉得还成
<onlylove> imtxc: 在现在上班的地方，都是SSD的MBP了……
<imtxc> onlylove: 他们着急要，上门来取了，我就着急忙晃的格式化了一下，也没太在意，后来才想到有数据
<imtxc> onlylove: 公司配 MBP 这事儿咋不 cc iMadper 呢……
<iMadper> imtxc: 我不喜欢mbp, 就跟我不喜欢tp一样
<onlylove> imtxc: 我没有啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 如果是nec/东芝/fujitsu/sony 我倒是挺羡慕的
<abineQ> http://www.calxeda.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/Capture3870_large.jpg
<iMadper> imtxc: 或者是hp的商务本, 我也会觉得比tp强太多
<imtxc> i
<imtxc> iMadper: 那倒是
<onlylove> iMadper: 是这样的，TI的销售的机器是东芝的，研发的是戴尔的
<abineQ> iMadper: 额，hp的商务本子还不错
<iMadper> abineQ: 嘉协达的arm server? 你想买? 千万! 别买!
<iMadper> onlylove: dell虽然比tp强, 但是我也不喜欢.
<maxiaojun> hp不是返修之王...
<iMadper> onlylove: 销售, 销售必须配高端本呀, 不能跟我们屌丝比.
<onlylove> iMadper: 印象里面应该是东芝R930，高级主管的是那个SSD的超极本，13寸的，忘了
<maxiaojun> 之前用hp果斷燒顯卡
<iMadper> maxiaojun: fujitsu的低端本才是退修之王.
<onlylove> iMadper: 戴尔的是latitude 6xxx系列
<iMadper> onlylove: 依然不喜欢.
<imtxc> hp 的商务本那个价格也贵
<abineQ> maxiaojun: 反正还好
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩, 是太贵了.
<iMadper> imtxc: 跟fujitsu一个价位了.
<maxiaojun> 反正我去修電腦那全是hp...
<iMadper> maxiaojun: 国内很少用hp商务本的吧?
<iMadper> maxiaojun: 至少我是见不到.
<onlylove> iMadper: 每个月开会的时候，东芝都要坏几个壳子，戴尔都要坏几块硬盘
<abineQ> http://www.calxeda.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/Capture3870_large.jpg
<iMadper> onlylove: 东芝低端本确实很渣.
<abineQ> 快看这货
<iMadper> abineQ: 半年前我就跟卖这货的人联系过了
<iMadper> abineQ: 就是个渣.
<iMadper> abineQ: 别买!
<abineQ> arm服务器
<onlylove> iMadper: 你是说satelite系列么
<abineQ> LOL
<maxiaojun> 我之前就是ProBook XXX，雖然是amd很便宜那種...
<iMadper> onlylove: 记不清啥系列. 反正是便宜的.
<abineQ> iMadper: 用来当存储用
 * iMadper hp商务本, 随便就能上面站三个人的....
<abineQ> LOL
<onlylove> iMadper: 如果是家用的satelite系列的话……我不说啥了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 有什么WEB 服务器可用。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454067 在WIN XP中，常用 Tomcat ，那么在ubuntukylix 13 , 是用什么的呢？ 谢谢. 统计信息: 发表于 由 neeme — 2013-12-28 21:14
<onlylove> iMadper: 记得有个红色的，掌托居然是贴的红色的膜，然后那个膜在角落的地方裂了……感觉……
<abineQ> iMadper: HP的机子都是一个模子出来的
<iMadper> abineQ: eliteboook, 确实.
<abineQ> 脚泡够了
<abineQ> 找睡觉去
<exxxx> iMadper: onlylove , grub2中用linux /boot/vmlinux引导系统，显示error: invalid magic number，不能直接引导未压缩的内核吗？用dd从vmlinuz的1f 8b 08 00处截取的内容存为的vmlinux
<iMadper> exxxx: 你怎么生成的vmlinux?
<exxxx> iMadper: od -A d -t x1 vmlinuz|grep '1f 8b 08 00'
<iMadper> exxxx: 你怎么生成的vmlinux?
<onlylove> exxxx: 问你的内核怎么做的，不是怎么截取的内容
<freeflying> imtxc, adidas miCoach smart run真心不错,就是价格高
<exxxx> iMadper: pacman装的，不是自己编译的
<iMadper> exxxx: 命令列出来
<abineQ> exxxx: 你是大神？
<iMadper> abineQ: 他是: jusss
<abineQ> jus222
 * iMadper 从不知道pacman怎么安装vmlinux. exxxx 也不说. 
<imtxc> freeflying: 买不起啊
<exxxx> iMadper: od -A d -t x1 vmlinuz|grep '1f 8b 08 00'得到0018112 fb e0 1f 8b 08 .. 然后dd if=vmlinuz bs=1 skip=0018114|zcat >vmlinux
<freeflying> imtxc, 我也买不起
<exxxx> onlylove: 难道我又说错了？
<iMadper> exxxx: 那我不知道. 不知道这么做行不行.
<imtxc> freeflying: 310t 几折出了
<freeflying> imtxc, 7折
<iMadper> exxxx: 你这vmlinux叫pacman安装的?
<imtxc> 那还不错
<iMadper> exxxx: 你这是自己解压生成的好伐....
<exxxx> iMadper: vmlinuz
<exxxx> iMadper: 你没解压vmlinuz生成过vmlinux?
<iMadper> exxxx: 没这么做过.
<imtxc> exxxx: 这个玩法好高端的样子
<exxxx> iMadper: 那你引导过vmlinux启动吗？
<iMadper> $ dd if=vmlinuz-3.8.0-19-generic skip=`grep -a -b -o -m 1 -P '\x1f\x8b\x08\x00' vmlinuz-3.8.0-19-generic` | cut -d: -f 1 bs=1 | zcat > /tmp/vmlinux    网上搜到的命令.
<iMadper> exxxx: 没有. 为啥要vmlinux?
<onlylove> exxxx: 你完全可以手动搞一个嘛
 * iMadper 还没有理解为什么要用vmlinux
<exxxx> onlylove: 手动编译vmlinux和解压vmlinuz得到的vmlinux不一样？
<onlylove> exxxx: 一样，不是我记得可以不用压缩的
<exxxx> iMadper: 我想知道直接引导未压缩的内核看能启动系统不
<onlylove> exxxx: 印象里面有一步是mkbzImage
<exxxx> onlylove: vmlinuz就是bzImage
<onlylove> exxxx: 你把这步跳过去不就完了么
<onlylove> iMadper: 他家硬盘足够大
<onlylove> iMadper: 觉得跳过解压，能启动略快一点
<iMadper> exxxx: 内核编译出来, vmlinux是个中建过程的. 你直接可以在tree里面找到
<iMadper> exxxx: 没必要自己解压.
<iMadper> onlylove: 会慢很多.
<iMadper> onlylove: 解压算法一般都很快的. 但是, 大内核读取会消耗很多时间.
<exxxx> iMadper: 没自己编译过内核，一直使用pacman -Syu升级能找到vmlinux?
<onlylove> iMadper: 实际上就是不值得那么做
<onlylove> exxxx: 自己去kernel.org下载源码玩去
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* The Linux Kernel Archives (@ kernel.org)
<iMadper> onlylove: 没有理由这么做.
<iMadper> exxxx: try abs
<onlylove> iMadper: 现在问题是有人要这么做
<mao> 有人用uefi支持的ubuntu吗？
<iMadper> mao: 都支持了.
<iMadper> exxxx: 顺便一说, archlinux的vmlinuz不是gzip压缩的.
<iMadper> mao: 直接描述你的问题.
<onlylove> exxxx: 如果那样的话，你解压的东西就是错的
<mao> iMadper,  我想问一下，采用uefi启动的系统，怎么装显卡驱动呀？
<iMadper> mao: 显卡驱动, 和你是不是uefi, 有半毛钱关西吗?
<exxxx> iMadper: onlylove , vmlinuz前面是一段自解压程序，后面是压缩的程序，不是gzip那是？
<iMadper> mao: 你在执行什么操作的时候, 遇到了什么问题? 哪里提示你uefi出问题了?
<iMadper> exxxx: lzo
<onlylove> exxxx: 都和你说了，arch的不是，我咋知道
<exxxx> onlylove: 哦
<iMadper> exxxx: zcat /proc/config.gz | grep LZO   自己看
<iMadper> maxiaojun: 前两天是不是有个人问uefi下面怎么安装显卡驱动?
<iMadper> maxiaojun: ^^ 怎么今天又来一个? 怎么显卡驱动安不上去, 都说是uefi的问题?
<maxiaojun> 是怎麼禁用獨立顯卡吧...
<iMadper> maxiaojun: 那也是acpi的问题吧? uefi不关心这个呀
<maxiaojun> 不懂...
<iMadper> mao: 你怎么认为是uefi的问题的?
<mao> iMadper, 如果我没记错，uefi里显卡驱动是装在特殊的分区里。我从ati官网下载驱动，装这个linux驱动时出现问题。
<iMadper> mao: 显卡驱动? 开源驱动是在内核里, 所以是在efi分区下. 闭源驱动是独立的模块, 是在/usr里, 跟efi分区没关系.
<iMadper> mao: 你现在需要做的是, 描述你装驱动的时候出现什么问题. 让那些折腾显卡的基佬帮你解决. uefi基佬第一眼认为这个跟uefi无关, 除非你拿出更可靠的证据...
 * iMadper 去看bilibili去
<mao> iMadper, 哦，好的。我再找找资料，看看有没有办法。
<exxxx> iMadper: /boot/vmlinuz-linux-lts: Linux kernel x86 boot executable bzImage
<iMadper> mao: 你应该先描述你遇到的问题...
<iMadper> exxxx: 你给我贴这个是想说什么?
<iMadper> exxxx: 请用人类语言
<exxxx> iMadper: file /boot/vmlinuz-
<exxxx> iMadper: 显示/boot/vmlinuz-linux-lts: Linux kernel x86 boot executable bzImage
<iMadper> exxxx: 所以呢? 你的观点是什么?
<iMadper> exxxx: 你想表达什么?
<exxxx> iMadper: bzImage不是gzip压缩的吗？
<iMadper> exxxx: 不一定. 编译的时候, 自己选的.
<iMadper> <iMadper> exxxx: zcat /proc/config.gz | grep LZO   自己看    几分钟之前, 我给你这个方法来看了
<iMadper> exxxx: 你不看, 就别来问我了
<onlylove> exxxx: 和你说自己下载sorce做一个没压缩的
<\q> 有zgrep...
<iMadper> \q: 果然有, 我一直不知道.
<jlzhang> hi
<^k^> jlzhang:点点点. 22:17 新年快乐 : 33.071天
<\q> 哪些硬件有 vital product data?
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 同样一4K视频，为啥2个播放器颜色有偏差？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454068 如图。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。 左边为VLC 右边为Xbmc 哪个颜色最正？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 KOSKERS — 2013-12-28 22:20
<freeflying> iMadper, imtxc 玩四轴飞行器不
<imtxc> 玩不起啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 不....
<onlylove> freeflying: 啥高大上的东西
<iMadper> imtxc: 王语嫣的扮演者是谁呀? 太丑了!! 怎么不去死?
<imtxc> iMadper: 啊？不是那谁么
<onlylove> iMadper: 听说巨雷？
<iMadper> imtxc: 谁呀?
<freeflying> onlylove, 这个都不知道啊
<iMadper> onlylove: 我擦, 简直还没 imtxc 长得好看
<imtxc> iMadper: 叫不上名字了…… 神鸟侠吕里面的姑姑
<freeflying> onlylove, 赶紧问度娘
<iMadper> imtxc: 怎么会????
<iMadper> imtxc: 怎么会???????
<imtxc> 刘亦菲嘛
<iMadper> imtxc: 不是刘亦菲..
<onlylove> iMadper: 你怎么能这么说imtxc
<iMadper> imtxc: 我说新版
<imtxc> iMadper: 啊，传说天龙八部又有个新版本？
<imtxc> 次哦，谁导演，不是于大妈吧又
<iMadper> imtxc: 看不看? 给你链接
<iMadper> imtxc: 是
<abineQ> 这些电视剧看了都是浪费时间
<exxxx> iMadper: lzo压缩的vmlinuz有签名吗？就像GZ的是1f 8b 08 00
<iMadper> imtxc: 笑傲江湖拍的挺好的.
<abineQ> 翻拍糟蹋经典
<iMadper> exxxx: 不知道.
<imtxc> iMadper:  从来不看这种翻拍的…… 还是给经典留点好印象吧……
<iMadper> imtxc: ... ... 原版, 看书就行.
<imtxc> 金庸也不管管
<imtxc> 那个新白发魔女还不错
<\q> 練霓裳?
<iMadper> \q: 你竟然连这都知道?!!?!
 * iMadper 一改对马甲哥印象.
<\q> （原來是啥形象？）
<imtxc> iMadper: 以前你觉得马甲哥只会扣脚么
<imtxc> 拼音输入法直接帮我一次打出扣脚，你们行么！
<iMadper> \q: imtxc: 以前一直觉得马甲哥是纯学霸来的.
<xixihaha> 周六好安静
<jony> 初学UBUNTU
<onlylove> 请去论坛提问，这边是灌水的地方
<maxiaojun> 在這提問也行吧...
 * iMadper 只负责uefi相关问题. 
<lpy> ...
<onlylove_> 掉线了，不爽，下线睡觉去
#ubuntu-cn 2013-12-29
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • linux下mkv的播放问题？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454075 在ubuntu中播放mkv，有些能播放，但有些也不能播放，显示"Could not determine type of stream"。如果说mkv有问题的话，但是我在windows下用播放软件能看，这是什么问题呢？先谢谢了！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hsiaovin — 2013-
<^k^>  ─> 12-29 5:59
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 这是我见过的最牛的沙发 :
<happyaron> ^k^: 笑话就讲了一半啊……
<^k^> happyaron, 你的样子如何？  09:17 
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Ubuntu Eon概念机设计 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454078 原post https://plus.google.com/100644953749053145796/posts/KMVidQwRC4U ubuntu_eon.png 其它参考 http://www.concept-phones.com/cool-concepts/ubuntu-eon-smartphone-canonical-designed-rahul-sharma/ 统计信息: 发表于 由 nexus-s — 2013-12-29 9:51
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 那是一坨飞奔的猫 :
<maplebeats> 有人用过fabric么有
<^k^> 新 Python/Php/Perl • 谁能反编译一下这个pyd？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454079 py2.7写的，是个Windows软件的一个模块 统计信息: 发表于 由 月下叹逍遥 — 2013-12-29 11:04
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 安装Bumblebee之后，怎么查看N卡的温度以及负载等信息啊= = http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454080 原来安装Nvidia的专有驱动的时候，有命令可以显示N卡的状态。但是安装了Bumblebee之后，好像就把原来安装的专有驱动卸载掉了。。。现在怎么查看N卡的各种状态？ 统计信息:
<^k^>  ─> 发表于 由 LEARNER3 — 2013-12-29 11:17
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ optirun nvidia-smi
<onlylove> 刚好的感冒又犯了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 终端窗口的显示怎样恢复为彩色。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454081 在“主文件夹“把很多目录删除了。重启电脑后现在终端窗口文件和目录的显示变为单色。 请问怎样恢复到原来的彩色。谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 neeme — 2013-12-29 11:34
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 你又活了
<jusss> onlylove: 我在/usr/src/3.12.6/下发现了vmlinux,直接用grub2 引导它还是显示invalid magic number,
<jusss> 难道未压缩的内核就不能直接引导
<onlylove> jusss: 喵的，感冒了，不想和你多扯，你就多研究下grub和vmlinux的参数？
<onlylove> jusss: 无效的magic number，明显在找东西嘛
<onlylove> jusss: 你就不能看看，vmlinuz的magic number是啥
<onlylove> jusss: 是不是grub默认引导压缩的，所以开始会找自解压的程序
<onlylove> jusss: 或者你用lilo引导？
<jony> 安装N卡驱动失败后 卸载 NVIDIA X Server Settings 在设置管理器里删不掉怎么办
<friend> ±²³´µ¶·¸¹°
<jony> ？？
<jony> 没有人回答一下吗
<friend> jony: sh nvidia.run -unstall
<jony> 好的，我试试
<friend> jony: 大概是酱子
<jiero> 好孩子们
<jiero> 乖乖吃糖
<jusss> jony: sh nvxxxx --uninstall ?
<jony> 真的删掉了，谢谢
<jony> friend:谢谢！
<jony> jusss: 谢谢
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 这是一个开头忧伤,中间幸福。。结尾泪奔到爆的故事。。 :
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 哇,那么多虱子,我来帮你抓抓 :
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求教无线网卡驱动的安装 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454082 我安装了linux但sub外接无线网卡不能用！能搜索到不能连接！求高人指点！网卡型号瑞昱8192cu！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 king159 — 2013-12-29 13:04
<onlylove>  > joke
<^k^> onlylove: 重量级人物上过的马桶 :
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 霸气侧露的极品糗事 : 一哥们逃课,被老师捉住了,老师当场把手机给他,让他打电话让他妈来一下学校……电话通了,哥们可怜兮兮的说:"妈,我犯事了,老师让你来一下。"结果,电话里传出一个粗狂的女声:没空！一筒－…
<onlylove>  > joke
<^k^> onlylove: 分享图片 :
<onlylove> k坏掉了，谁来修一下
<chenxion1> 大家好
<chenxion1> 有人活着吗？
<^k^> chenxion1:点点点. 14:22 新年快乐 : 32.401天
<chenxion1> 新年快乐
<chenxion1> 伙伴
<chenxion1> bro 我马甲是chenxiongfei
<chenxion1> 不知道为什么名字会增加1
<nneemmoo> 我的 TL-WN823N 用得也是 8192cu 的芯片，直到上周 13.10 还无法识别，昨天更新到最新的系统内核后发现可以正常使用了，也可以用 aircrack-ng 配置为 mon0 模式抓包。
<chenxion1> 恭喜
<chenxion1> 你们有在北京的同鞋吗？
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  14:40 
<onlylove> imtxc: kk讲笑话的功能坏掉了
<imtxc> > joke
<^k^> imtxc: 位置不同 : 约翰在朋友的陪同下来到当地相当有名的一家餐馆品尝佳肴。上菜了,但约翰刚拿上餐具,顿时傻了眼。他愤怒地说道:"服务员,这是怎么回事?昨天,我花同样的钱,买的同样的鸡,你们端来的比今天的大一倍。""是的,先生,"服务员客气地说,"可以问一下吗?昨天您坐在哪儿?""坐在临
<^k^>  ─> 街的窗户旁边。""那就对了,先生,我们总是给坐在窗户边上的人端上大一点的鸡。这是很好的广告埃"
<imtxc> 果然
<^k^> 新 非常任务 • [四星]绘制一个RGB立方体，并能实现显示任意切面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454083 1 任务内容：绘制一个RGB立方体，并能实现显示任意切面 2 任务的难度： 四星 3 任务的目的： 学习 Linux 下编程 4 任务所涉及的软件： 任何语言 5 任务将大致消耗的时间： 1-2天 统计信息
<^k^>  ─> : 发表于 由 月下叹逍遥 — 2013-12-29 14:56
<onlylove> 为毛别人就好用，我用就坏了，这不科学。连接还总是被reset
<onlylove> > jole
<onlylove> > joke
<^k^> onlylove: 分享图片 :
<^k^> onlylove:undefined local variable or method `jole' for Rufus:Module
<onlylove> > joke
<^k^> onlylove: 史上成本最高的自杀,坑爹哟 :
<onlylove> >joke
<onlylove> > joke
<onlylove> imtxc: 为啥你用就好用呢
<^k^> onlylove: 验证码也有背叛的时候 :
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 更新叫我重启 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454084 重启后 启动后没有 ubuntu了 统计信息: 发表于 由 博学长智 — 2013-12-29 15:07
<onlylove> > joke
<^k^> onlylove: 最喜欢自拍什么的了 :
<onlylove> > joke
<^k^> onlylove: 标 本 :      一个叫罗伯特的渔民,把他捕到的最大的几条鱼作成标本挂在自己房间的墙上,每条鱼的下面都挂上一个牌子,上面写着:"大鲤鱼。罗伯特捕于银湖"、"鲶鱼。罗伯特捕于埃塞斯河。"      他的妻子看到后,把罗伯特的大照片挂到墙上,下面也挂了一个小牌子,写上:"罗伯
<^k^>  ─> 特。马丽·阿利丝捕于夫林特城。" 
<onlylove> > joke
<^k^> onlylove: 蚂蚁的新婚之夜 : 蚂蚁与蜈蚣结婚。 新婚的第二天,蚂蚁朋友问其感觉如何。 蚂蚁唉声叹气道:"别提了,我昨晚掰开一条腿不是,又掰开一条又不是,他妈的我掰了一夜的腿。"
<onlylove> > joke
<^k^> onlylove: 祭拜 : 阴间,甲乙两鬼偶遇。 甲鬼:"看你的坟头,你的后人今年没来祭拜你?" 乙鬼:"是啊,那帮不孝的子孙。看你的坟头,你的后人来过吧?" 甲鬼:"来倒是来了,只是来的人变化有些大。" 乙鬼:"怎么说?" 甲鬼:"都是我不认识的,那帮不孝子专门花钱雇来的。"
<^k^> onlylove: .. .. ..
<onlylove> ^k^: 你点点毛
<onlylove> ^k^: 开始那些自拍啥的也叫joke？
<^k^> onlylove, 所有的人？ 15:14 新年快乐 : 32.365天
<onlylove> > joke
<^k^> onlylove: 猩红热是这样传染的 : 大夫,我儿子得了猩红热！ 哦！我去过了,把他隔离了,可他吻了女仆。 那她也要被隔离了。 可我又吻了她! 那就不好办了,你也得被隔离。 可我又吻了我妻子。 什么?那我也被传染了。
<^k^> onlylove, .. 休息一下 ..  15:15 
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • [求助]Win7下安装Ubuntu12.04不识别分区 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454085 问题描述： 以前在Win7下成功安装过Ubuntu，方法是利用Win7"设备管理器"中的"磁盘管理"从最后的一个分区中压缩出一部分空间，然后用U盘制作Ubuntu系统盘进行安装。 后来电脑重装Win7系统了，现
<maxiaojun_> http://ipmsg.org/
<^k^> ⇪ t: IP Messenger 開発研究室
<maxiaojun> Debian/Ubuntu打包的GNOME2版已然成为废品
<friend> 你们好
<maxiaojun> 某系统牛逼的兼容性再次得到检验！
<friend> 早上好
<maxiaojun> hao
<ofan> [Lag: 59647.039] ..
<Niac> 重用window各种便利
<Niac> 软件还是没得比
<zsc> 定位一个类的方法时为何要考虑metaclass的方法?
<chenxiongfei> 各位好
<October21> 欢迎
<hoxily> > joke
<^k^> hoxily: 看看这只黑手在干什么 :
<hoxily> > joke
<^k^> hoxily: 体检、考试和打饭等雷人爆笑 : 学习组织体检,要查大便,提前发了个便盒给学生。有学生问:老师,我便秘,拉不出来怎么办?老师说:拿根棒子去弄弄。另外一个老师更绝,说:你准备好便盒,哪天有就哪天接下来,然后搁冰箱里放着,体检那天再带去。。。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请问，我是否该保留ubuntu系统？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454086 我新买了一个笔记本，是HP-m4-1016tx，买来才发现是ubuntu系统，可是，我对这个系统一无所知，赶紧借了本ubuntu书，看到好复杂啊，有点不知如何下手的感觉。想重装系统，又觉得是个机会，学习一下ub
<maxiaojun> 这年头xpdf打开就能crash...
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 高兴惨了,人类不能比 :
<xixihaha> 讲吧
<xixihaha> 加油
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 自带电影播放机的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454087 已经安装来gstreamer的相关解码器，为什么还是播放不了视频，让播放器自动寻找也不能安装。什么原因？新版本不能用gstreamer的ffmpeg了吗 统计信息: 发表于 由 393406851 — 2013-12-29 18:12
<adam8157> imtxc: 家乐福的银联商务刷visa毫无压力
<mao> 分布式操作系统，是什么？咱们能不能用？？
<gebjgd> maxiaojun: 姿势不对
<gebjgd> mao: 就是分开的操作系统
<gebjgd> mao: 有什么不能用的
<abc_> test
<^k^> abc_:点点点. 18:47 新年快乐 : 32.217天
<mao> gebjgd, 呵呵，我说的不是那个。  不是运用网络的资源进行应用的那种可以做大规模计算的操作系统，我不知道现在有没有成熟的可以使用的。
<gebjgd> mao: google的搜索服务器就是分布式操作系统
<gebjgd> mao: p2p
<mao> gebjgd, 我就是感觉p2p，比特币等等的一些新东西，可能以后这种运用网络资源的操作系统说不定以后会流行开来。
<gebjgd> mao: 比特币？
<gebjgd> mao: 你信那玩意？
<mao> 现在可能不行，但不排除是一种趋势。
<mao> gebjgd, 实在不行，央行自己发行一种电子货币，就好了。
<gebjgd> mao: 央行还是等死吧
<mao> gebjgd, 我感觉央行还是有存在的意义的~~~~
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu12.04安装 'mongodb-10gen=2.4.7出错 请问怎么解决 谢谢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454089 错误提示如下 failed: [localhost] => {"failed": true, "item": ""} msg: 'apt-get install 'mongodb-10gen=2.4.7' ' failed: dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/mongodb-10gen_2.4.7_amd64.deb (--unpack): trying to overwrite '
<^k^>  ─> /usr/bin/mongo', which is also in package mongodb-clients 1:2.0.4-1ubuntu2.1 dpkg-deb: error: subprocess paste was killed by signal (Broken pipe) Errors were encountered while proc …
<ffwalle> 有人对7zip的sdk熟悉吗
<ffwalle> 我用c++调用sdk解压一个7z文件，密码123456
<ffwalle> 但就是不成功。。。
<ffwalle> 问题在这里  http://paste.pound-python.org/show/1k76YOvCK8K55hDsO6CB/
<ffwalle> 代码 http://paste.pound-python.org/show/AsQKNcrV23xQMfw5PlXV/
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 用Qt 生成一个程序，在桌面双击可以运行，但在终端不能。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454090 在终端进入到该目录，输入文件名称，说没有找到文件！ 为什么？谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 neeme — 2013-12-29 19:08
<jiero> 。
<jiero> 难道应该每隔几年发明一次新货币？
<jiero> 反对旧有的货币支配权，搞新的
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 读取以分号隔开的段到shell变量 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454091 这个文本像/etc/passwd文件一样每个段以分号隔开，我该使用什么命令读取每个段到shell变量，又该如何避开#开头的行？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 tracyone — 2013-12-29 19:34
<jusss> adam8157: /usr/src/linux-3.12.6/下有个vmlinux ,用grub2 引导它为什么提示invalid magic number?
<jusss> adam8157: /usr/src/linux-3.12.6-1-ARCH/vmlinux: ELF 64-bit LSB executable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), statically linked, BuildID[sha1]=18588599f6ac6225aa0c9a44380d88cb6acf3375, not stripped
<adam8157> jusss: 你怎么引导的
<jusss> adam8157: linux (hd1,7)/usr/src/linux-3.12.6-1-ARCH/vmlinux ro root=/dev/sda7 quiet
<jusss> adam8157: error:invalid magic number
<adam8157> jusss: 1,7是什么fs?
<jusss> adam8157: root
<adam8157> 你没回答我问题啊
<jusss> adam8157: Filesystem      Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<jusss> /dev/sda7        20G  4.5G   15G  24% /
<adam8157> fs和fs type是什么
<adam8157> 你还是没回答我问题啊
<jusss> adam8157: 那怎么看sda7是什么fs和fs type?
<adam8157> jusss: ext3还是ext4啊, 标记成linux fs了么?
<adam8157> 用fdisk可以看
<jusss> adam8157: /dev/sda7      706799616 748982186  21091285+ 83 Linu
<jusss> adam8157: ext4
<adam8157> jusss: insmod ext2了吗?
<jusss> adam8157: 没
<jusss> adam8157: gz压缩的vmlinuz中1b8f0800是gz的签名？
<adam8157> jusss: 不知道... 你先试下insmod再说
<jusss> adam8157: 那用lzo压缩的vmlinuz中签名是啥？怎么从vmlinuz中解压出vmlinux?
<jusss> adam8157: 这是我从vmlinuz中解压出来的/boot/vmlinux.lts.jusss: ELF 64-bit LSB executable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), statically linked, BuildID[sha1]=1b271b2ef97547f2f6e9222fd5790af4f23ab15e, stripped
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 13.0 可以运行QQ聊天吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454092 如果有，在那下？ 谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 neeme — 2013-12-29 19:43
<jusss> adam8157: /usr/src/下的那个vmlinux后面显示not stripped,我从vmlinuz解压出来的显示stripped,貌似解压错了，因为arch的vmlinuz使用lzo，而我用gz那种方法解压的。。。
<jusss> adam8157: 你引导过未压缩的内核映像文件启动系统吗？
<adam8157> jusss: 和strip没关系 strip是elf的东西
<adam8157> jusss: man strip
<jusss> adam8157: 能直接用vmlinux启动系统吗？还是grub2只能引导压缩的vmlinuz?
<adam8157> jusss: 能
<jusss> adam8157: 在网上没搜到直接引导vmlinux的帖子
<jusss> 全是vmlinuz...
<adam8157> jusss: 我说能就好了啊, 本来压缩的也是自解压, 和grub毛关系没有的
<jusss> adam8157: 把vmlinuz前面那段解压的去掉，在把后面那段压缩的解压缩不就是vmlinux吗，arch是lzo压缩的，不知道怎么搞。。。
<jusss> adam8157: 网上说gz压缩的有个签名1f 8b 08 00,
<adam8157> jusss: 不是这么简单的 头被换掉了
<adam8157> jusss: 我看电影呢, 你试试再说吧
<jusss> adam8157: 嗯
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 13 还要装什么杀毒软件之类的东西吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454093 在windows 长大的人！ 谢谢！ 及：那个发贴检证码实在太难看了！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 neeme — 2013-12-29 20:06
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • 菜鸟又来请教2个问题了。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454096 1、为什么在Bash下，空格右边的ALT和CTRL都无效呢？是本来就这样，还是需要设置来打开功能呢？如果右边的ALT和CTRL不能用的话，有些快捷键按着不方便，比如ALT+.（点号）就要两只手来按了。 2、为什么登陆后
<hulu> 有谁熟悉 deb 的命名规则
<hulu> google 搜不到
<maxiaojun> hulu: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/debian-faq/ch-pkg_basics.en.html#s-pkgname
<^k^> ⇪ t: The Debian GNU/Linux FAQ - Basics of the Debian package management system
<hulu> maxiaojun: 谢谢，这个我知道
<hulu> 0.10.9-2ubuntu0.13.04.1 这个什么意思
<hulu> 7:0.10.9-2ubuntu0.13.04.1 这个什么意思
<maxiaojun> 慢慢来
<hulu> 2ubuntu0什么意思
<hulu> 7:0.10.9 的 7: 什么意思
<maxiaojun> DebianRevision=2, UbuntuRevision=0
<maxiaojun> 0可能代表和Debian没区别
<hulu> 7:0.10.9 的 7: 什么意思
<maxiaojun> 7:这种是epoch
<hulu> 什么意思？
<maxiaojun> http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-controlfields.html#s-f-Version
<^k^> ⇪ t: Debian Policy Manual - Control files and their fields
<maxiaojun> .13.04.1这种应该是因为backport的关系
<hulu> epoch 是什么意思
<maxiaojun> 你应该去看下Ubuntu的changlog
<maxiaojun> 就是比如说，本来版本是1.0, 1.5, 2.0
<hulu> 然后呢？
<maxiaojun> 后来Debian开发者发现2.0坑爹
<adam8157> imtxc: 不在?
<imtxc> adam8157: 在的
<adam8157> hulu: debian新维护人员手册里有说
<adam8157> imtxc: 家乐福的银联商务刷visa毫无压力
<maxiaojun> 为了退回1.5，但是又能让APT等觉得是高版本，就用1:1.5
<imtxc> adam8157: 好吧，那改天我刷一下我的全币种去
<maxiaojun> 大致就这样
<hulu> 哦明白，谢谢
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 和尚的定力 : 一天,市文工团团长想试一下和尚的定力,就挑了几个美女跳脱衣舞,把和尚叫去看,把阴茎下帮上鼓。 小和尚咚咚....一直响,老和尚只响了一下,就不响了,领导心想,还是老法师定力深,可后来一看,原来鼓被敲烂了一个大洞！！！
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • Ldap用户登录客户机后运行passwd僵住 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454097 已经在服务器上安装了openldap，客户机也做了相应设置，非加密的方式没有任何问题，ldap用户可以登录客户机，也可以用passwd修改自己的密码。 但是当启用openldap+ssl后，ldap用户依旧可以登录客
<^k^>  ─> 户机，但是在运行passwd时就卡住了，没有任何输出，我用strace passwd跟踪了一下，发现卡在futex( FUTEX_WAIT_PRIVATE, 2, NULL) = ? ERESTARTSYS (To be re …
<^k^> 新 Kubuntu • Kubuntu13.10英文安装后中文输入法问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454099 最近装了Kubuntu13.10，由于是安装时选的是英文版，安装完成后安装中文输入法。 先是安装scim，发现没有双拼全拼的包，不能用。 然后Ibus, 安装后安装google拼音的附属包，但是Ctrl+space后，是出现了google
<^k^>  ─> 输入法，但是输入字母依旧是英文，输入法没有任何反应。我在gnome下是可以的。 然后又装fcitx，发现一样也不能用。 有谁碰到过这样的 …
<jusss> adam8157: vmlinuz能解压成vmlinux吗？网上的教程是错的？
<adam8157> jusss: 现在那些教程已经不好用了
<adam8157> jusss: 这种东西都是有时效的嘛 kernel的逻辑改了就不好使了
<jusss> adam8157: 那现在的vmlinuz还能解压成vmlinux吗？
<adam8157> jusss: 能 但是我不知道
<jusss> adam8157: ...
<geeshell> 好像是gzip压的
<jusss> adam8157: 那如果是自己编译出来的vmlinux还能启动系统吗？
<adam8157> jusss: 能
<jusss> adam8157: 如果不把vmlinuz和initramfs.img装硬盘上，装u盘上，能用u盘上的grub2引导这两个文件启动硬盘上的系统吗？
<adam8157> jusss: 能
<October21> 这是显然的嘛
<jusss> adam8157: 现在都是initramfs没人用initrd了吗？
<October21> 你没见过启动盘
<October21> jusss: 包含吧？
<jusss> October21: 不知道
<October21> 我记得vmlinuz是内核，initramfs是初始化内存的，包含启动脚本
<October21> 可以解压看看
<geeshell> inird有些硬件驱动
<adam8157> jusss: 有
<adam8157> 你们别瞎扯了 rd和ramfs的区别就是一个是模拟disk 一个模拟fs, 里头有没有分区信息的区别而已
<adam8157> 不是分区信息 就是一个disk 一个fs
<Anichtien> 请问谁在用ubuntu 12.04.3
<Anichtien> 而且把内核更新到了3.12的
<Pudge>  
<Anichtien> 我更新之后出现休眠后无法唤醒!成死机状态
<October21> 选择老内核，试过没？
<October21> grub选择
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 怎么让全局菜单别隐藏，不看鼠标放上去才显示 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454100 我装的ubuntu 12.04 ，用的是新的gnome，界面反应巨慢。而且菜单很烦，跟苹果一样倒是挺不错，就是你把鼠标放上去它才显示，巨恶心，谁天天没事干记菜单。能不能修改这个设置，让它
<^k^>  ─> 当鼠标不在上面的时候它也跟我显示。 统计信息: 发表于 由 tocaata — 2013-12-29 22:24
<Anichtien> 3.8的可以
<Anichtien> 3.8内核的可以正常！
<October21> 那就用3.8呗
<October21> 然后卸掉问题内核
<Anichtien> 呵呵！我就是来看看有没有人解决的
<Pudge> 用linux的人有新内核会甘心用老内核？
<October21> Pudge: 用ubuntu有人就是为了省事
<Pudge> 。。省事用windows
<Anichtien> MAC更省事
<gebjgd> Pudge: 当然会
<gebjgd> Pudge: 看你干嘛用了
<gebjgd> Pudge: 不用到新的内核特性  追新有毛用
<Pudge> gebjgd: 别捣乱
<October21> 如果是这样，linux里就不会有人来了，过段时间就走了
<Anichtien> 额！
<gebjgd> Pudge: 稳定压倒一切
<gebjgd> Pudge: 有新的制度不用 甘心用老的制度ß
<gebjgd> Pudge: 你可以和我党聊聊 看看他们如何回答
<October21> 啥党
<Anichtien> 不用这样嘛
<Anichtien> 就是聊一下这个问题
<Anichtien> 看看有没有什么方法解决的
<Pudge> 这里愤青多
<October21> gebjgd 喜欢聊政治
<gebjgd> October21: 关我屁事
<October21> 来传 G+ 的消息
<gebjgd> October21: 反正我不在沦陷区
 * gebjgd 学习吃包子的精神去
<October21> gebjgd: 什么是吃包子精神
<kingbo_> exit
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 安装npm出现问题 请教 谢谢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454101 我安装一个程序提示npm安装失败 用sudo apt-get install npm安装出现下面的问题。 The following information may help to resolve the situation: The following packages have unmet dependencies: npm : Depends: nodejs but it is not going to be installed De
<^k^>  ─> pends: nodejs-dev Depends: node-request but it is not going to be installed Depends: node-mkdirp but it is not going to be installed Depends: node-minimatch but it is not going to …
<Anichtien> 有谁用12.04 把内核更新到了3.12以上的，在suspend之后能正常唤醒的
<Anichtien> 有谁用12.04 把内核更新到了3.12以上的，在suspend之后能正常唤醒的
<maxiaojun> "Regression testing"? What's that? If it compiles, it is good; if it boots up, it is perfect.
<maxiaojun> http://lkml.indiana.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/9804.1/0149.html
<^k^> ⇪ t: Linux-Kernel Archive: Re: LINUS ISN'T SHARING!! :)
<gebjgd> Anichtien: debian stable毫无压力的路过
<Anichtien> gebjgd 什么意思？
<gebjgd> Anichtien: 随便suspend挂起 或者休眠
<Anichtien> 你的内核是多少？
<Anichtien> 是哪个版本的？
<gebjgd> 3.2.51
<Anichtien> 额
<gebjgd> debian stable
<Anichtien> 好吧！你赢了
<gebjgd> 赢家路过
<maxiaojun> 我家的12.04也用3.2
<maxiaojun> October21: 你之前说你想学Shell编程？
<October21> 我没在这里说过，但我有这个意思
<maxiaojun> http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-bash/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Bash by example, Part 1
<October21> 学会了命令自然就想写脚本吧？
<October21> 有本ABS
<October21> 很不错
<maxiaojun> 我那个链接你觉得咋样？我觉得那个比较简洁。
<bigeast_> Hi～
<^k^> bigeast_:点点点. 23:19 新年快乐 : 32.028天
<maxiaojun> hi
<^k^> maxiaojun:点点点. 23:19 新年快乐 : 32.028天
<bigeast_> 连接哪个服务器是没有关系的吗，所有 *.freenode.net 上的#ubuntu-cn频道都是一样的？
<alvin_rxg> Title: About the Network (@ freenode.net)
<October21> 在一个网络不就可以
<October21> maxiaojun: 你愿意学bash了
<maxiaojun> 总得了解点
<October21> 你打包用了脚本吧
<October21> ubuntu-cn的wiki上也有篇，很基础
<October21> 说实话，我英语不咋的
<bigeast> 我最近刚开始用IRC，还有哪些频道是比较活跃的呢，求推荐
<maxiaojun> bigeast: #c_lang_cn
<maxiaojun> 英文的频道一般比较专业化，不过活跃的也不是太多
<maxiaojun> #ubuntu 就挺热闹，好像是freenode第一
<gebjgd> Pudge: 你最近干嘛呢
<maxiaojun> http://shok.io/
<^k^> maxiaojun: ⇪ the shok command shell
<skraito-0x71> hey
 * skraito-0x71 hey i am team lead for 0x71 (xc) Our Hacker Team #mepis and #morphos if you have question just ask and #0x71.org for general question about everything i will answer it
 * skraito-0x71 hey i am team lead for 0x71 (xc) Our Hacker Team #mepis and #morphos if you have question just ask and #0x71.org for general question about everything i will answer it
#ubuntu-cn 2014-12-22
<tracyone> 用一年就熟悉了
 * slucx 今天冬至
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu14.04 办公室网络静态ip无法上网？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467057 我在另一篇帖子中已经写了，但是没有人回我？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=116&t=467017 请各位帮帮忙！！ 顶部栏网络连接信息为 Wired connection 1（默认） 常规 接口：以太网（e
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • virtualBox的键盘映射 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467058 本人用的是 mac book pro 13寸 安装的ubuntu系统，再用vbox虚拟了Win xp; 因为不习惯 mac笔记本键盘 左 Win键 与 左alt是对调的情形，于是用ubuntu自带的键盘映射关系，启用了里面的对调 左 Win键 与 左alt； virtualbox-4.3_
<^k^>  ─> 4.3.12-93733 以及之前的版本，都能很好的借用host机的键盘映射关系。 但是 ，vbox之后的版本（包括vir …
<onlylove> yunfan: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42359
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 新漏洞允许任何人监听你的手机通话
<yunfan> onlylove: 前几天我就知道了
<yunfan> onlylove: 对了  我估计那个ntfs的问题是他那个内核模块忽略了 oflag=direct
<yunfan> onlylove: 或者说是没有正确地实现directio 那个 ntfs分区umount要等半天 明显是在等sync
<yunfan> 所以我是空欢喜一场  走usb3的貌似速度也就是30M/S 不过这是4k的写速 如果弄到64k 速度可以提升一倍样子
<kingbo> hi
<^k^> kingbo:点点点.  09:50
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-43-generic #72-Ubuntu SMP Mon Dec 8 19:35:44 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.5p273 (2014-11-13 revision 48405) [i686-linux] 
<jiero> iMadper:  换回原来的？
<iMadper> jiero: 还没来得及改
<onlylove> yunfan: ntfs的驱动不是fuse的么，本身就是软驱动，慢点就慢点吧，微软又不会明着提供ntfs的驱动
<onlylove> test
<^k^> onlylove:点点点.  10:17
<jiero> MSErgo4K:  键盘真的那么好用吗？
<alvin_rxg> yunfan: 你提到的 umount 要等半天……让我想起了我之前的 ntfs usb 在一台 win 7 机器上拷贝东西的时候，给显示的速度是几百 MBps，然后到 99% 左右的时候停住，等 sync ...  =.= 然后我把 u盘 换成 exFat 格式了
<MSErgo4K> jiero: 是的.
<freeflying> MSErgo4K: 要设全局的GOPATH不
<MSErgo4K> freeflying: 不用吧?
<MSErgo4K> freeflying: 我没设置过
<MSErgo4K> freeflying: 算我没说, 我设置了
<freeflying> lol
<MSErgo4K> freeflying: export GOPATH=$HOME/source/go
<kingbo> 咱这有多少路由器挂硬盘共享的？好使不？
<yunfan> alvin_rxg: 所以是作弊
<yunfan> alvin_rxg: 而且是属于无视标准的做法
<alvin_rxg> yunfan: 不过也就在那一台机器的 win 7 上边有问题。其他机器没问题，怀疑跟 usb3 驱动有关系
<yunfan> alvin_rxg: 应该不光是usb3 因为我后来拿另外一台机器的sata盘试过  ntfs 还是跟作弊一样的速度
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<alvin_rxg> yunfan: 至少在我自己机器的 win 8 系统上边没有问题呀。。
<yunfan> alvin_rxg: 你特么跟我说win8
<alvin_rxg> ö_Ö
<yunfan> alvin_rxg: 我说的是 linux下的ntfs 走dd测写速度问题
<alvin_rxg> yunfan: ntfs => ox x, win 8, win 7, linux.
<yunfan> alvin_rxg: 老子说的是 ntfs的 linux实现无视dd的 oflag=direct问题
<yunfan> 这个事关directio
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu12.04下安装win7双系统 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467059 本本：ThinkPad T430（efi bios） 现有系统：64位 ubuntu12.04 LTS 现有分区： (parted) print Model: ATA HGST HTS725050A7 (scsi) Disk /dev/sda: 500GB Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/4096B Partition Table: gpt Number Start End Size File system Name F
<^k^>  ─> lags 1 1049kB 4000MB 3999MB linux-swap(v1) 2 4000MB 104GB 100GB ext4 msftdata 3 104GB 204GB 100GB ext4 msftdata 4 204GB 204GB 99.6M …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • chrome浏览器经常"Shockwave Flash has crashed",如何解决? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467061 系统14.04.1;chrome 35.0.1916.153,经常发生"Shockwave Flash has crashed",如何解决? 统计信息: 发表于 由 男菜鸟 — 2014-12-22 10:56
<freeflying> MSErgo4K: linode有coupon不
<MSErgo4K> freeflying: 没
<jiero> adam_magic_pack:  好久不见了呀。
<jiero> adam_magic_pack:  现在在哪个国家？
<adam_magic_pack> jiero: 几个月了吧, 上次还是在北航
<adam_magic_pack> jiero: 北京国
<jiero> adam_magic_pack: 。。。在irc也好久不见了
<jiero> adam_magic_pack: 北京国的实力已经赶上新加坡国了吗？
<adam_magic_pack> jiero: 母鸡啊
<kingbo> gcc为什么在x64中使用寄存器传递参数？看汇编码最终还是存入堆栈了啊，这好象提速没达到效果吧？好象还给不定参数的函数取参带来很大麻烦啊
<yunfan> roylez: 终于痛下决心 搞nested tmux了 一个窗口搞定一切
<adam_magic_pack> kingbo: x86_64 不是x64, x86_64的寄存器多
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 异端
<kingbo> adam_magic_pack: 多不是很多的理由吧
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 这个没啥吧  只是底部一栏变成两栏了
<adam_magic_pack> kingbo: 少得话就不够用啊...
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 快捷键变复杂了...
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 14.10的bug真是无语，另外还有些软件支持的不好，退回14.04. http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467063 amd显卡驱动在14.04上很好，在14.10下dota2调回桌面，只能放弃14.10， 换回14.04了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 drongh — 2014-12-22 11:26
<kingbo> adam_magic_pack: 传递机制我基本已经了解了，就想知道这么这样搞，用的好麻烦
<kingbo> adam_magic_pack: 不理解原由，好在哪 ？
<adam_magic_pack> kingbo: 你为什么会在意汇编实现?
<adam_magic_pack> kingbo: å¿«
<kingbo> adam_magic_pack: 我在意取参麻烦
<kingbo> adam_magic_pack: 看汇编码，快不了啊
<adam_magic_pack> kingbo: 你管他怎么实现的...
<kingbo> adam_magic_pack: 我做的不定参数函数，取参很麻烦，想知道付出代价的意义
<adam_magic_pack> kingbo: 你都说了是最终, 起码省了中间的压栈取栈
<kingbo> adam_magic_pack: 原先就不知道va_list的存在...
<adam_magic_pack> kingbo: 不定参数也不用管编译器怎么汇编啊....
<kingbo> adam_magic_pack: 我原先用不着va_list这个啊，直接用指针取的，代码改得烦
<kingbo> 想知道这点付出流到哪里了...
<adam_magic_pack> kingbo: ...
<eexpss> 蛋蛋魔法包
<adam_magic_pack> kingbo: 你写不规范的代码, 就别期望编译器一定懂你啊
<jiero> eexpss: 你要 发明蛋蛋魔法包
<jiero> 一个蛋蛋魔法包要包含什么材料可以，做成各种畸型蛋蛋
<eexpss> jiero: 你又清闲了。
<jiero> eexpss:  我。找不到我想要的工作呀。
<eexpss> 要求太高。
<jiero> eexpss:  回家开店好了。
<eexpss> 开店好
<kingbo> adam_magic_pack: 为什么说不定参数函数是不规范代码呢？不太懂
<baihuo> MSErgo4K: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/a20a9b80jw1enialw97vfj20cs08g3zk.jpg
<slucx> jusss 跑哪去了？
<MSErgo4K> ... 都被你们玩儿毁了, 我本来还想看的...
<jiero> baihuo MSErgo4K  拍了那么多神雕侠侣 白发魔女。。。我都觉得好黑暗呀。都不想看，还是看书自己想像更好。。。
<MSErgo4K> jiero: 我不识字, 没办法看书.
 * slucx guile 可以看宏展开后的结果吗？
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack:  没有啊 我本地是 ctrl+a
<jiero> MSErgo4K: 话说我搜过有没有人翻译那些武侠小说到英文~结果挺有趣的呀
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 其他都是 默认的 ctrl+b
<MSErgo4K> jiero: 英文我更不认识了.
<jiero> MSErgo4K: 你也傲娇什么.
<MSErgo4K> kingbo: va_list很规范.
 * jiero 不喜欢剃胡须呀
<baihuo> huntxu: ^^^
<jiero> huntxu: 胡须叔叔
 * baihuo 今天冬至啊...
<jiero> baihuo: 你的皮肤松垮不？我为啥要把下巴上的皮肤提到脸上刮胡子。
 * baihuo 哪吃饺子去呢？
<jiero> baihuo: 自己包，吃一个放在面条里煮就好
<slucx> va_list是标准库的一部分
<jiero> baihuo: 煮饺子然后煎
<baihuo> jiero: 没设备
<slucx> 但是使用的时候编译器没法去检测参数类型，所以…
<jiero> baihuo: 买皮，买肉馅，买菜末，洗手
<jiero> baihuo: 放在水壶里
<kingbo> MSErgo4K: slucx: 好吧，谢谢。一直没用过，现在才用
<baihuo> jiero:没锅，没灶，没水壶，没火
<jiero>  baihuo 直接放在公司微波炉里
<MSErgo4K> slucx: va_list是标准库的一部分?????
<slucx> MSErgo4K: 是
<MSErgo4K> slucx: 这我还真不知道
<MSErgo4K> slucx: stdarg?
<slucx> 嗯
<slucx> stdarg
 * MSErgo4K 我擦 我还以为是语法...
<kingbo> slucx: 可是va_list不支持float...
<slucx> 不是吧
<kingbo> sl
<kingbo> slucx:还不支持short
<kingbo> slucx: 所以很不好用...我用float来记录坐标
<kingbo> slucx: 所以我还得想办法
<ssssss> adam_magic_pack: 色当当回来了？
<adam_magic_pack> ssssss: 千人斩你好
<slucx> kingbo: 好像是，但是支持double
<slucx> kingbo: 你可以使用double代替
<kingbo> slucx: 编辑警告，可以通过，不过还没检查自动转换到double后会有什么问题
<baihuo> adam_magic_pack: MSErgo4K 这个真心赞 http://rmrbw.info/
<^k^> baihuo: ⇪ 论坛设置:刷新不要快于 1 秒 - 人民日报1946-2003
<adam_magic_pack> .....
<slucx> kingbo: 精度提高了
<kingbo> slucx: 我是怕参数检测不对
<slucx> kingbo: 参数检测？
<MSErgo4K> baihuo: 少数学生仍在新华门前静坐 国办发言人劝他们尽快离去    这不被和谐?
<baihuo> MSErgo4K:  不知道..估计还没发现
<MSErgo4K> baihuo: http://rmrbw.info/read.php?tid=831399
<^k^> MSErgo4K: ⇪ 天安门广场出现“民主之神”像意味着什么？|1989年06月 - 人民日报1946-2003
<kingbo> va_arg是按类型来偏移的，float到double，会按float长度算么，所以好象我还是要看汇编码
<MSErgo4K> baihuo: 这个文章, 得配合朝鲜播音大妈的语气读出来
<baihuo> MSErgo4K: 我觉得还是要看看4,5月份的
<ssssss> MSErgo4K: 那时候的本来就是那个语气吧？
<MSErgo4K> baihuo: 是啊.
<slucx> kingbo: 你传参的时候已经转成double了
<MSErgo4K> ssssss: 是嘛?
<ssssss> baihuo: 你真渊博i
<ssssss> http://rmrbw.info/read.php?tid=826140
<kingbo> slucx: 没有，我还是想支持float类型不定参数
<^k^> ssssss: ⇪ 夏时制本月１６日开始|1989年04月 - 人民日报1946-2003
<ssssss> 夏令时咋现在没有了
<adam_magic_pack> ssssss: 千人斩带带我
<kingbo> slucx: 只在用va_arg时提示类型不对
<baihuo> ssssss: 夏令时太麻烦了
<adam_magic_pack> ssssss: 千人斩带带我
<adam_magic_pack> ssssss: 千人斩带带我
<ssssss> adam_magic_pack: 别闹，我没有妹子， cherrot, MSErgo4K , baihuo 才是真正的妹子壕
<ssssss> adam_magic_pack: 他们黑我的
<ssssss> adam_magic_pack: 你这样的高富帅想找啥样的妹子木有呢
<adam_magic_pack> ssssss: 千人斩带带我
<ssssss> 。。。 bot？
<slucx> kingbo: 函数内按double取
<adam_magic_pack> ssssss: 没有 BinLi 高, 没有 happyaron 富, 没有 huntxu 帅
<ssssss> adam_magic_pack: 那也随随便便万人斩啊
 * ssssss 矮穷丑单身一辈子了
<baihuo> MSErgo4K: http://rmrbw.info/read.php?tid=828679&fpage=2
<^k^> baihuo: ⇪ 北京市领导同部分大学生对话 涉及整治官倒、政府廉洁、发展教育等问题|1989年05月 - 人民日报1946-2003
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: http://fx.smzdm.com/detail/389903  ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<^k^> MSErgo4K: ⇪ Gregory 格里高利 Deva 85 Backpacking Pack 多功能背包 $149.03（约￥1170）_美国亚马逊优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: 85L的g包
<kandu> adam_magic_pack: 但你会舞动胸肌吸引妹子
<kandu> kingbo: http://1123monkey.blog.163.com/blog/static/63125751201211944042235/
<baihuo> MSErgo4K:http://rmrbw.info/read.php?tid=831391
<^k^> kandu: ⇪ c stdarg.h - MachineLife的日志 - 网易博客
<^k^> baihuo: ⇪ 北大八名教授副教授呼吁 同学们，快复课吧！|1989年06月 - 人民日报1946-2003
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: 但你会舞动胸肌吸引妹子
<adam_magic_pack> kandu: ...
<ssssss>  adam_magic_pack: 但你会舞动胸肌吸引妹子
<adam_magic_pack> 11:22 <PHLin> will do, thanks for the reminder
<adam_magic_pack> 11:22 <adam8157> thanks
<adam_magic_pack> 12:04 <adam8157> 买这个搞毛?
<adam_magic_pack> 12:04 <PHLin> 錯頻啦～大佬
<baihuo> adam_magic_pack: 但你会舞动胸肌吸引妹子
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: 好顶赞
<baihuo> MSErgo4K:http://rmrbw.info/read.php?tid=833151
<^k^> baihuo: ⇪ 论坛设置:刷新不要快于 1 秒 - 人民日报1946-2003
<baihuo> MSErgo4K:人大常委为什么能撤销军委的职务？
<slucx> 好牛叉，居然有胸 肌
<jiero> baihuo: 人大不是最大的？
<MSErgo4K> baihuo: 不知道啊
<baihuo> jiero:大也不能管军委吧，军委是党的啊
<MSErgo4K> baihuo: 因为有登爷爷提请啊
<baihuo> MSErgo4K: 话说他也没名义上的权利啊
<jiero> baihuo:  在法律上说,中央军委由全国人大产生
<baihuo> jiero:这样？
<MSErgo4K> baihuo: 你也知道是名义上没有啊
<ssssss> http://dgsg.chengbiancun.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=5357&extra=page%3D1
<^k^> ssssss: ⇪ 那只老虎 - 打工诗歌 - 打工诗歌论坛-城边村网 - Powered by Discuz!
<baihuo> ssssss: 涉猎真广
<adam_magic_pack> ssssss: 不愧是千人斩
<ssssss> baihuo: 马蛋，我在你发的网站里面瞎点看到的好不
<ssssss> 今天为啥黑我啊
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack:   要不帮我转运好了  那个东西 淘宝上竟然卖1k rmb 太黑了
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 没那个闲心...
<baihuo> yunfan:ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<jiero> ssssss:  你每天约会几次？
<ssssss> jiero: 别下扯
<ssssss> jiero: 别听他们瞎说
<jiero> ssssss:  嗯好的。
<ssssss> jiero: 哥已经当单身狗很久很久了
<jiero> ssssss: 其实，这里多数是单身狗呀。我一直是的
<ssssss> jiero: 你看我感冒了都没人叫我多喝水
<jiero>  ssssss 我会。
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • xubuntu 修改为命令行启动后，通过命令进入桌面后很多东西无法使用！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467064 如题：修改grub 里面的东西后，通过startx 进入桌面后，锁屏无法操作，还有就是网络连接中无法编辑网卡信息，vpn无法配置! 统计信息: 发表于 由 lcmyhome — 2014-12
<^k^>  ─> -22 12:20
<ssssss> adam_magic_pack: 话说他们为啥吧 Charlie 给写死了啊，下一集还有希望活过来不
<adam_magic_pack> ssssss: 下一集?
<adam_magic_pack> ssssss: 已经完结了啊
<ssssss> adam_magic_pack: 最后一集我还没看呢
<ssssss> 没有救活过来么……
<sennn> hi
<^k^> sennn:点点点.  12:25
<adam_magic_pack> ssssss: 死了就是死了...
<adam_magic_pack> ssssss: 当时看得我"卧槽卧槽卧槽"
<sennn> ?
<ssssss> 也太突然了
<kingbo> slucx: kandu: 谢谢
<kingbo> 刚吃饭去了
<jiero> ssssss:  卧槽骏马
<jiero> ssssss:  军马战死了就休息了解脱了
<ssssss> 姜文那部片子你们看懂了木有，我完全没懂啊
 * jiero 看电影，是什么时候来着。
<ssssss> jiero: 开场 30 分钟我就睡着了
<jiero> ssssss MSErgo4K 优酷的影票我浪费了8张了。怎么破
<jiero> ssssss: 不看电影
<jiero> ssssss:  好的。很多电影是这样呀。很多人都是这般。
<jackness> 大家中午好啊
<jackness> 今天你们家里祭祖了吗？
<sennn> 爲什麼要祭祖?
<ssssss> jiero: 哦，反正除了几个致敬的镜头，我啥也没明白
<slucx> 咱这里除了jusss谁还玩guile?
<jiero> ssssss: 话说。中国吃的都是转基因大米吗？
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 那帮我去bestbuy看下 有就带两个 18刀 v4的
<jackness> 你们要买什么？
<jackness> 帮我带一个啊
<jackness> V4是什么东西
<yunfan> jackness: pogoplug v4
<Niac> clojure or golang?
<Niac> 想试下不一样的思维
<Niac> 哪个语言更好呢
<ssssss> yunfan: 买买卖，直接下单不就好了
<jackness> pogoplug有联网错误啊
<jackness> 迅雷出品的吗？
<yunfan> ssssss: 美国
<jackness> 什么美国
<jackness> 美国出品的吗？
<jackness> 多媒体分享器
<baihuo_aswell> Niac: 如果为了体验语言的思想, 别碰golang
<baihuo_aswell> Niac: 试试
<baihuo_aswell> Niac: 试试IO
<baihuo_aswell> Niac: http://iolanguage.org/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: io
<baihuo> Niac: 建议 whitespace lang
<yunfan> baihuo_aswell: io当初吸引过我 因为他宣称自己的vm只要4k
<baihuo_aswell> yunfan: 现在宣称10k了吧?
<baihuo> Niac:http://compsoc.dur.ac.uk/whitespace/
<yunfan> 不过那个语法当时我手不了
<^k^> baihuo: ⇪ Whitespace
<yunfan> baihuo: 他可能是指minimal的
<slucfly> scheme啊
<yunfan> baihuo: forth 4k的已经可以带编译器了 呵呵
<baihuo> yunfan: 发错人了
<slucfly> baihuo_aswell:
<baihuo> yunfan: 我是白活的本体
<baihuo> yunfan: baihuo_aswell
<baihuo_aswell> slucfly: ... 不够比格
<Niac> baihuo: 一直瞻仰lisp的 先看看clojure
<yunfan> baihuo_aswell: 都差不多 无所谓
<baihuo> Niac: 瞻仰lisp就去看lisp..
<baihuo> Niac:为什么要看clojure...
<slucfly> 方言
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 没有你富
<baihuo> Niac: 那我瞻仰马克思，我去看看毛泽东？
<adam_magic_pack> baihuo_aswell: 推荐个钱包, ex送的钱包烂掉了
<baihuo> adam_magic_pack: 拜ex壕
<baihuo_aswell> adam_magic_pack: 这东西是看个人审美的, 没法推荐啊.
<baihuo> happyaron:拜妹纸壕
 * slucfly 求工作，年后帝都啊
<slucfly> adam_magic_pack: 京东，自营，销量排行
<Niac> baihuo: clojure 是方言啊
<happyaron> baihuo: 我不是……
<happyaron> baihuo: ssssss 是妹纸壕
 * baihuo 还是我来给推荐吧
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 听说你有妹子了?
<happyaron> baihuo: 还有 cherrot 和 iMadper
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 咋了
<baihuo> adam_magic_pack: http://item.jd.com/1098184061.html
<^k^> baihuo: ⇪ Hermes 意大利专柜 鳄鱼皮 亮面Kelly女士钱夹【图片 价格 品牌 报价】-京东
<baihuo> adam_magic_pack: 这个不错
<baihuo> adam_magic_pack: 错了，那个是女士的..这个 http://item.jd.com/1074324551.html
<^k^> baihuo: ⇪ 爱马仕(HERMES)牛皮长款卡夹钱包-051300CK18灰啡色【图片 价格 品牌 报价】-京东
<baihuo> happyaron: 听说你有妹子了?
<happyaron> palomino|working: 拜见破马努力工作叔，啥时候筋疲力竭？
<happyaron> baihuo: 咋了
<adam_magic_pack> baihuo: nnnd
 * baihuo 独特的推荐方法
<baihuo_aswell> adam_magic_pack: 海淘很麻烦, 毕竟毛爷爷太大.
<baihuo> happyaron: 没事，你没看见今天李老板的神情
<baihuo_aswell> adam_magic_pack: 直接去国内的timberland专柜买吧
<baihuo> happyaron: 别的我就不多说了
<adam_magic_pack> baihuo_aswell: 没事儿 我不趁100块的票子
<happyaron> baihuo: 怎么了他
<baihuo_aswell> adam_magic_pack: 那你就去海淘timu的钱包啊, 10美金的那种
<baihuo> happyaron: 哎...当得知了你有妹子了的消息之后...
<happyaron> baihuo: 他怎么了
<baihuo> baihuo_aswell: 接着往下说^^^
<baihuo_aswell> baihuo: 捶了自己肚子三拳
<adam_magic_pack> 卧槽
<baihuo_aswell> baihuo: 接着往下说^^^
<baihuo> baihuo_aswell:
<baihuo> baihuo_aswell: 差点喷出老血来
<baihuo> baihuo_aswell: 继续
<baihuo_aswell> baihuo: 但是肾脏已经受到了不可修复的内伤
<baihuo_aswell> baihuo: 继续
<baihuo> baihuo_aswell: 之后便开始做出要脱衣服的举动
<baihuo> baihuo_aswell:继续
<baihuo_aswell> baihuo: 而且还有脱裤子的想法  继续
<baihuo> baihuo_aswell: 幸亏被我们制止了  继续
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 额你肿么了
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 他俩的脑洞被我肛大了
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 好赞
<happyaron> 不愧是壕基当
<happyaron> baihuo_aswell: 拜妹子壕
<baihuo_aswell> happyaron: 拜蓉蓉壕.
<baihuo_aswell> happyaron: 祝蓉蓉壕马到功成
<jiero> adam_magic_pack  baihuo_aswell  你们都是壕呀。
<happyaron> baihuo_aswell: 什么马到成功。。
<happyaron> baihuo_aswell: 这句没看懂
<baihuo_aswell> jiero: ... ...
<baihuo_aswell> happyaron: 我也不太懂...
<jiero> baihuo_aswell: 这就是脑洞大开的表现
 * jiero 在找工作呢。
<adam_magic_pack> jiero: 找啥工作?
<jiero> adam_magic_pack:  我还没找到。
<adam_magic_pack> jiero: 找啥样的工作?
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 阿达姆魔法包儿
<jiero> adam_magic_pack:  能让我学到新东西就好了 - 不讨厌的
 * baihuo 求工作...
 * adam_magic_pack 求工作...
 * baihuo_aswell 求工作...
 * gfrog 求工作...
 * happyaron 求工作...
 * jiero 求工作……
 * jiero 抱抱 gfrog  adam_magic_pack  baihuo happyaron  onlylove  baihuo_aswell
<onlylove> yunfan: 靠郁闷了，不到两个月的时间，三丧的那破手机掉价200多
<jiero> 一个一个都是壕呀。对我来说
<happyaron> jiero: 高富帅
<onlylove> yunfan: 当时是2200还多，今天看价格，不到2K了
 * jiero 空空荡荡的，不黑人了。
<happyaron> jiero: 这么说让我们情何以堪
<jiero> happyaron: 你让一天吃一顿的我怎么说话呀。
<onlylove> happyaron: LG G3mini听说过没
<happyaron> onlylove: 听说过，没见过
<onlylove> happyaron: 和荣耀6比如何
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: lg g3 beat? 不是只有一千多么
<happyaron> onlylove: 不知道，但我大概不会买荣耀
<happyaron> onlylove: 也不会买lg
<happyaron> onlylove: 所以没法比。。
<baihuo_aswell> lg g3大赞啊
<baihuo_aswell> 激光对焦
<onlylove> happyaron: 京东G3 MINI京东报价和荣耀6一样
<baihuo_aswell> 2k屏幕
<baihuo_aswell> 窄边框
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 是啊
 * jiero 是这里唯一一个买过红米的吧。红米开始不行呀。死机。
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 对了，我有事找你
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: g3太大, beat太烂
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 哦，不是给我买，如果beat太烂就不买了，坏名声
 * baihuo 我也买过红米...
<baihuo> baihuo_aswell: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹° http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/636137
<^k^> baihuo: ⇪ Depend 得伴 轻便内裤型成人纸尿裤 L60包 箱装 110.7元包邮（需领券）_亚马逊中国优惠_什么值得买
<baihuo_aswell> baihuo: ... ...
 * jiero 没钱，什么都是最低端的。
<jiero> baihuo 哦哦。
 * baihuo 太low了...面壁去了...
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 那啥，我把系统解压回去了，initramfs也更新了，但是，grub4dos的menu咋写啊，只写两行起不来
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 就写了行kernel和那啥initrd的
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 搞毛grub4dos, 我只用grub2和syslinux
<gfrog> baihuo_aswell: 激光对焦是啥？ 像瞄准镜那样的东西么？
<happyaron> jiero: 然后在我这儿的时候还不停地看相机是不是。。。
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 靠，我要是能搞定grub2，还问你
<baihuo_aswell> gfrog: 激光测距
<jiero> happyaron: 我没看到你的相机呀。我给忘掉了。
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 我现在的问题就是，启动到initramfs，停了
<happyaron> jiero: 你在网上看相机……
<gfrog> baihuo_aswell: 高端
<baihuo> jiero: 你在网上看像机……
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: grub2不让写在分区头上，只能写mbr上，我不想让它这么干
<jiero> happyaron: 我的相机也是能拍raw的相机里最低端的呀。不是呀。我看你的相机跌价了。只是想黑你一下。
<jiero> happyaron: 机身降价到16000了好像。
 * adam_magic_pack 这个频道还是不来得好啊
<jiero> adam_magic_pack: 坦坦荡荡的，身外之物互相交换吗
 * baihuo 身外之物？
 * baihuo 超出身体以外的部分？
<jiero> baihuo 你难道要换身内之物？
<jiero> baihuo赶紧请我去呀
<happyaron> jiero: 我就16000买的
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 算了，我去研究下syslinux吧，至少那个对我来说不算太复杂
<baihuo> jiero: 现在在身内，但终究要在身外的算不？
<jiero> happyaron: 噢。那是我错了。我以为蓉蓉有钱
<jiero> baihuo 不是呀，在进你神内之前分我一部分
<baihuo> jiero: 这你也要？
<jiero> baihuo 。就是好吃的。
<baimanghuo> .
<jiero> baihuo_jizei: 。。。积贼
<jiero> baimanghuo: 我在忙活什么那儿
<onlylove> yunfan: 今天看见个不好玩的 http://lcx.cc/?i=2725
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 取标题超时 execution expired
<onlylove> ^k^: 知道你准会超时，lag bot
<onlylove> 擦，1+和荣耀6怎么选
<baihuo_jizei> onlylove: 选荣耀4x
<ssssss> happyaron: 首壕又换妹子了？
<onlylove> baihuo_jizei: 不是给我买，是房东阿姨……我tm摊上事了
<jiero> http://finance.people.com.cn/bank/n/2014/1221/c202331-26247737.html
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ 方正集团600亿负债压顶：央行下令停贷--财经--人民网
<onlylove> baihuo_jizei: 要我这几天给看着点，说是等元旦促销
<happyaron> ssssss: ...为啥说得我好像换了多少个似的
<jiero> happyaron:  所以真换了？
<onlylove> baihuo_jizei: 前几天给买的note3lite人挺满意，还想再买个
<ssssss> 你们都有妹子了啊， 腻害
<jiero> ssssss: 对呀。你们都有过妹子好厉害呀。
<baihuo_jizei> onlylove: 你怎么房东阿姨了？
 * ssssss 拜妹子壕 happyaron baihuo_jizei
<onlylove> baihuo_jizei: 结果note3lite貌似降价不少
<happyaron> jiero: 我昨天跟你说了到底是啥样啊
 * jiero 连一个妹子都没有过。
<happyaron> ssssss: 你才是妹子壕
<onlylove> baihuo_jizei: 那叫啥
<happyaron> ssssss: 拜万人斩
<ssssss> ........
<jiero> happyaron:  其实昨天你的态度不清不楚。
<onlylove> baihuo_jizei: 一个你妈妈辈的阿姨
<happyaron> jiero: 因为事情就还没有清楚
<baihuo_jizei> onlylove: 对啊，所以我才问你啊
<happyaron> jiero: 然后你们就都给弄得板上钉钉了。。
<baihuo_jizei> onlylove: 要是l5e那种，你赔人家个手机，我肯定知道你怎么l5e了
<baihuo_jizei> onlylove: 但是房东阿姨我就不敢说了
<jiero> happyaron: 但是不管怎样，也是换了呀。
<happyaron> jiero: 要这样说，去年就换了
<liudong> .
<happyaron> jiero: 不是么？
 * ssssss 拜妹子壕 happyaron
<happyaron> ssssss: 拜万人斩 imtxc
<ssssss> happyaron: 每天拜妹子壕果然有用
<jiero> happyaron: 嗯。好吧，静待
 * happyaron 泥们随便黑吧。。。
<onlylove> baihuo_jizei: 滚，人平时水电什么的没少照顾你，你TM的想什么呢，是不是想电费两块一度啊
<jiero> happyaron: 没有黑呀。
<ssssss> happyaron: 我要真有妹子，你们怎么给我我也不介意啊
 * ssssss 可惜没有啊
<happyaron> ssssss: 拜万人斩 imtxc
<jiero> happyaron: 我昨天决意脱离黑水坛了
<happyaron> ssssss: 你是不需要确定各妹子的那种人
<baihuo_jizei> onlylove: 你就说啊...
<happyaron> ssssss: 对不对
<baihuo_jizei> onlylove:我就问问而已啊
 * jiero 所以不会黑 ssssss 了
<happyaron> ssssss: 对不对对不对
<ssssss> happyaron: 瞎扯，不管固定的不固定的我都没有
<onlylove> baihuo_jizei: 人觉得你是搞IT的，对这个比较熟，托你买东西而已
<happyaron> jiero: 我看见了
<onlylove> baihuo_jizei: 还有，l5e我没见过活人，
<jiero> ssssss: 那么你去努力吧。你努力的话肯定拿到。
<happyaron> ssssss: 拜万人斩 imtxc
<onlylove> baihuo_jizei: 我大概也不会赔她手机
<happyaron> ssssss: 当时谁说怕呗妹子看见的
<ssssss> jiero: 不可能
<happyaron> ssssss: 没有的话咱们一起上twitter
<gfrog> ssssss: 乃有v
<gfrog> ssssss: 乃有v竟然
<ssssss> 对啊，之前 alvin_rxg 给我认证的
 * baihuo_jizei 求加v
<ssssss> jiero: 看脸看钱人妹子总得看点吧，人又不瞎能看上我？
<jiero> ssssss:  看心也可以呀，我的心她们都不要。
<ssssss> happyaron: 嘛，那个我是说万一要有妹子看看见不好嘛
 * gfrog 擦，老外都放假去了
<happyaron> ssssss: 好像不是这样啊
<happyaron> ssssss: 拜万人斩imtxc
<ssssss> 。。。。
 * ssssss 求个妹子
<happyaron> ssssss: 你要真不是，先把 imadper 搞定撒
<ssssss> 啥
<jiero> ssssss: 赶紧的找个妹子稳定下来结婚就没人说了
<happyaron> ssssss: 反正我是从他那最先知道的lol
<ssssss> happyaron: 真没有妹子啊，惨
<happyaron> ssssss: 那让imadper批发几个给你
<happyaron> baimanghuo: 是吧妹子壕
<baimanghuo> happyaron: 别闹了, ssssss 是我前辈
<ssssss> baimanghuo, baihuo_jizei 求介绍妹子
<ssssss> cc happyaron
<happyaron> baimanghuo: 你前辈看样子是处于空窗期呢
<ssssss> happyaron: 空了好久了
<ssssss> 好多年了啊
<happyaron> ssssss: 你承认是他前辈咯？
<happyaron> ssssss: 好多年前就万人斩了呗
<ssssss> happyaron: 我比他大啊
<xiamanghuo> ssssss: 你空窗期不是空床期
<happyaron> bumanghuo: 你看都不用忙活了。。
<bumanghuo> ....
<happyaron> :D
<baimanghuo> happyaron: 不可能.
 * baimanghuo 看来我带起了一个换名狂潮啊
 * bumanghuo 继续拜妹子壕 happyaron baihuo_jizei 求妹子
<happyaron> bumanghuo: 拜万人斩
<happyaron> jinmanghuo: 拜壕基蛙
<happyaron> baihuo_jizei: 拜妹子壕
<happyaron> eexpss: 拜ee
<happyaron> FJKong: 拜孔叔叔
<happyaron> huntxu: 拜胡须remote壕
<FJKong> happyaron: GA
<happyaron> qiao_: 拜首席
<happyaron> FJKong: 啥GA。。。
<roylez> yunfan: 这无用的东西，整了干啥
<FJKong> happyaron: good afternoon
<jinmanghuo> roylez: 扎西
<happyaron> FJKong: ... general availability 看多了
<happyaron> roylez: 扎西
<happyaron> nihui: 泥灰
<happyaron> scateu: 有钱康哥壕
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 壕基当
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 袜子壕
<roylez> jinmanghuo: 抠蹄
<happyaron> ypwong: 黄sir
<roylez> happyaron: 奤屁
<happyaron> ......
<baimanghuo> adam_magic_pack: 能做引体向上不?
<adam_magic_pack> baimanghuo: 好像不能
<baimanghuo> adam_magic_pack: 背阔肌
<kandu> happyaron: 妹子壕。周末不帮我看，一定是被妹子缠上了
<happyaron> kandu: 周末跟袜子壕和萌萌哒妹子壕喝酒来着
<kandu> happyaron: 你这重色轻友的家伙。到时候去你那边一定要好好蹭吃蹭喝才行
<happyaron> kandu: 还有罗姐
 * bumanghuo 拜妹子壕 happyaron
<happyaron> kandu: 不重色轻友，但随时欢迎来蹭
<happyaron> bumanghuo: 拜万人斩
<happyaron> kandu: 你那个debian pastezone的已经过期了
<kandu> happyaron: 嗯，我设错时间了
 * nihui 拜妹子壕 happyaron
 * happyaron 今天被黑出翔了(ˇˍˇ） 想～
<happyaron> 妈蛋怎么这表情后面还有个字
<jiero> happyaron:  你真的是妹子壕呀，和当当同级别
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 要不要帮忙测带细胞词库的版本?
<happyaron> jiero: 和当当一样注孤生么
<happyaron> baimanghuo baihuo_jizei 你们要么
<jiero> happyaron: ... 我没有妹子，陪你们孤生哈
<baimanghuo> happyaron: 好啊.
<happyaron> jiero: 你只要能正常说人话，频道里没谁能比了
<happyaron> baimanghuo: 那等下发给你
<baimanghuo> happyaron: 赞.
<happyaron> baimanghuo: 正好最近bug有点琐碎你帮忙测测
<baimanghuo> happyaron: 终于可以面基了?
<happyaron> lol
<baimanghuo> happyaron: ...
<baimanghuo> happyaron: 100%cpu那个bug 什么时候能修好????
<baimanghuo> happyaron: 每天都来烦我
<happyaron> baimanghuo: 功力优先，没找到哪里出了问题
<happyaron> baimanghuo: 功力有限
<baimanghuo> FJKong: 孔叔叔
<happyaron> 只能说可能dbus操作整傻逼了
<bumanghuo> jiero: 你只要能正常说人话，频道里没谁能比了
<baimanghuo> FJKong: 100%cpu啊!
<baimanghuo> FJKong: 快来修啊
<jiero> happyaron bumanghuo  你们教一下？
<FJKong> happyaron: 上次怎么生成的调试文件
<FJKong> happyaron: 再来一份
<jiero> happyaron bumanghuo  我要是正常了 - 还会没工作？
<bumanghuo> jiero: 你看频道里面别人怎么说话嘛，除了 jusss
<happyaron> FJKong: 100%的时候直接attach上去，然后dump core
<happyaron> FJKong: 找以前的邮件就行啊
<happyaron> baimanghuo: 你邮箱是啥
<jiero> bumanghuo:  我看不到 jusss  频道里人们怎么说话呢？
<jiero> Destine:  澳大利亚悉尼大学科学家的新研究发现，挨冻跟运动差不多。在15摄氏度以下的低温中发抖10到15分钟，抵得上1小时温和运动如踏单车的减肥效果。盖因如此引发的激素分泌，助人体产生褐色脂肪(或称红脂肪)，而这种脂肪可燃烧脂肪成为热量。
<Destine> jiero, 你想说明什么？我该减肥了？
<roylez> jiero: 凸凹科技你也信？
 * happyaron giggles 凹凸科技
<jiero> Destine:  ... 如果想的话。
<happyaron> baimanghuo: 打不开我司的2FA，上不了directory
<Destine> jiero, 。。。我有这么胖到需要减肥了么。。。
<jiero> Destine: 我很容易发抖，是不是因此不好长胖呀~
<Destine> jiero, 所以你是来找打的？
<jiero> Destine: ... 明白了，我要学说话
<onlylove> Destine: 踢掉没商量，他不是第一次这么干了
<happyaron> jiero: 你应该知道为啥你第二天就被拉黑了吧。。
<onlylove> happyaron: 他不知道
<happyaron> onlylove: 悦姐刚给他示范了啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 知道早学乖了
<Destine> jie
<jiero> happyaron:  不是第二天呀。
<GODDOG> 在讨论什么？
<jiero> GODDOG: 在讨论我到底多么该打
<jiero> happyaron:  是当天的
<happyaron> jiero: 第一天跟我说要追妹子，第二天告诉我被拉黑了
<yunfan> onlylove: 才两百 🈶不是掉2k 你让锤子手机用户怎么想
<bumanghuo> ... 这么做/
<yunfan> roylez: 什么无用设备
<jiero> happyaron:  . 噢
<GODDOG> 。。。
<Destine> onlylove, 来。
<bumanghuo> onlylove: 来
<GODDOG> jiero: 你做了什么 类似于拍簧片的事情么？
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 我这儿sogou不好使啊
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 怎么个不好使法了
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 黑框嘛
<jiero> GODDOG:  是旅舍认识的人。没什么联系。
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 启动不来, FJKong 说可能是fcitx版本太高
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 不存在这问题啊
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|working
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 上次我去给alex修输入法你咋不出声
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|working
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|working
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|working
<GODDOG> jiero: 哦 土豪去旅游了？
<adam_magic_pack> baimanghuo: ^^
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 因为放弃好久 忘了
<jiero> GODDOG: 没有去旅游
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: ...
<onlylove> yunfan: 我又不是锤子用户，我管老罗啥情怀，谁买谁锤子，反正我不是锤子
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 我没有放弃啊
<roylez> GODDOG: 好狗，好久不见
<jiero> GODDOG: 是旅行了- 没旅游
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 不放弃任何一个用户啊
<baimanghuo> adam_magic_pack: 我还没试过=
<onlylove> roylez: 你别随便加o啊，god和good两回事啊
<jiero> Destine:  .. 刚才想说什么来
<GODDOG> roylez: ，，， 又被吐槽了
<yunfan> onlylove: 那文章时扯淡的  n层公用网络不用怕
<roylez> onlylove: 我的眼睛勘破虚妄直达真相
<yunfan> onlylove:还有kfc的更不用怕  监控🈶不知道谁的电脑的mac是多少
<yunfan> onlylove: 何况改mac太容易了
<onlylove> yunfan: 小心驶得万年船
<adam_magic_pack> baimanghuo: @错人了
<yunfan> onlylove: 这个我当然知道  只不过那文章是扯淡
<GODDOG> onlylove: 我同学搞了一个锤子 每天更我们讲情怀
<yunfan> 要弄个虚拟机 docker那种
<yunfan> 每次开了以后都不提交
<GODDOG> onlylove: 天生骄傲 你怎懂我的情怀
<yunfan> 上面跑个chrome
<jiero>   roylez  http://www.nih.gov/researchmatters/july2014/07282014fat.htm 不知道是不是样本太小？考虑因素还不足？
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ Cool Temperature Alters Human Fat and Metabolism - NIH Research Matters - National Institutes of Health (NIH)
<jiero> GODDOG: 天生骄傲，情怀就是用来抛弃的
<yunfan> onlylove: 跑个w3m最安全 可以防止别人用flash绕过代理机制搞到你的真实ip
<yunfan> onlylove: 还有chrome的指纹信息要弄个插件每次启动都随机换
<GODDOG> jiero: 不太懂旅行和旅游的意义 是去做游吟诗人了么？
<roylez> jiero: 不用看了，应该是真的。很多运动员利用降温来提高训练效果的
<yunfan> roylez: 以前你们做多鲁 是谁提供服务器》
<onlylove> yunfan: 貌似flash这个问题tor一直知道，所以tor极力不建议弄flash
<yunfan> onlylove: 问题是 js也要小心
<yunfan> onlylove: js可以外网引入 这样通过几个网站就可以跟踪你了
<jiero> GODDOG:  做什么活动意义都是自己给的，你自己想。我提示如果能唤醒你也是你自己的想法没被自己发现。
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 乐乐最近如何啊?
<yunfan> 我想做个nerddb网站
<yunfan> 专门提供更详细的信息
<jiero> roylez:  我还是想吐槽美国人竟然用了好多月做这个实验，季节都变化了。
<GODDOG> jiero: nice
 * jiero 知道自己身体大多时候处于紧张状态，不会放松，容易累，或许是这个原因。
 * jiero 要学会放松活动。
<baimanghuo> jiero: 你全年都在四处旅游, 还不算放松活动?
<baimanghuo> jiero: 我跟 adam_magic_pack 已经羡慕死你了
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • ubuntu 14.04 ,不小心把/usr/share/themes 文件夹删除了，导致主题都没了，没备份。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467065 谁给个解决办法，或是你们自己的/usr/share/themes ，谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 yancey — 2014-12-22 14:55
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 新手问题：在一台新电脑上安装UBUNTU系统 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467066 问题如下：现有一台普通PC机，有XP系统，但可以格掉，我想安装纯净的UBUNtu，请大神们指点下，我要如何操作！ 我不要双系统，只要在这台电脑上安装全新的唯一的UBUntu系统。谢谢！！
<^k^>  ─> ！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 victro — 2014-12-22 15:12
 * baihuo_jizei ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
 * adam_magic_pack 困
<roylez> yunfan: linode，我买的
<roylez> baihuo_jizei: 丫不去干活，搞毛呢
<roylez> baihuo_jizei: 丫不去干活，搞黑毛呢
<baihuo_jizei> roylez:哎呦喂..这nick都被你发现了...
<onlylove> 看论坛一群小朋友哭着喊着要装单系统，过不了几天就玩腻了走了
<baimanghuo> roylez: 鸡西
<happyaron> 单系统路过
<alvin_rxg> 虚拟机屁飘过
 * baihuo_jizei 据说明年北京要单双号了...
<roylez> baihuo_jizei: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/mw600/85873308gw1enhf6jryypj20c10fg3zg.jpg
<baihuo_jizei> roylez: 口味独特
<onlylove> happyaron: 你是dd你无所谓，你让一群玩惯了windows的小朋友用一个月linux试试
<alvin_rxg> 有 wine 可以玩游戏就成了。
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 首先
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 他要知道wine
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 其次，他要知道winetricks
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 然后，机器性能够
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 再次，国内有些操蛋游戏就没法wine
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 现在bu都 playOnLinux 么？。。
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 你当所有人都玩wow这样的啊
<alvin_rxg> remote  的时候，输入法真操蛋
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 我记得好像原来论坛有人搞过梦幻西游，最后不知道咋样了，梦幻自己带检测机制，不准在虚拟环境里面跑
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 呃……我就玩 diablo 2, never winter night, baldur's gate 这般
<lainme> onlylove: 刚好可以戒游戏
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 所以别拿你的经验套
<kandu> alvin_rxg: neverwinter night 1 还是 2 有 linux 版
<onlylove> lainme: 人要不愿意戒游戏呢
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 我现在 win 8 系统里，也就那几个古董游戏
<kandu> alvin_rxg: 然后 baldur's gate 2 也有
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 我还有个dosbox呢，你猜里面装的啥
<alvin_rxg> kandu: baldur's gate 我玩 weidu 版的。现在改  p大版的
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 心跳回忆？金庸？
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: rich3
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 我还是跑 freeciv 算了
<kandu> alvin_rxg: beyond earth 好贵
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 心跳那游戏对我来说太难了
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: http://uploadpie.com/rTB8U 我都这些游戏暂时。想把 lol 戒了。
 * baimanghuo 野球拳
<^k^> alvin_rxg: ⇪ image/png
<alvin_rxg> kandu: 那是哪个游戏？
<kandu> alvin_rxg: civ: beyond earth 最近 port 到 linux 了
<alvin_rxg> 哦~ 星际争霸的 civ
<lainme> onlylove: 那就双系统。自己选择的单系统，又没人强迫
<onlylove> lainme: 唉，王垠那文章害人不浅啊，不少孩子脑子一热，要单系统，然后还没做备份的才热闹
<onlylove> 除了lol一个也不认识，那个大V是文明？
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: right
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 办公室太热 困死了
<roylez> onlylove: 人都会玩腻的，哥05年单系统Linux到今年也换Mac了
<roylez> 擦，我居然有帽子
<onlylove> roylez: 我用了这么久windows还没腻呢
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: torchlight II, civ 5, baldur's gate, openttd, simcity, lol.
 * roylez 仔细在想该踢谁
<kandu> alvin_rxg: civ5 最高过什么级?
<jiero> roylez:  我对吧
<alvin_rxg> kandu: 玩不动级… ai 跑的都比我快
<roylez> jiero: 踢你都踢到无趣了
 * jiero 逃过一节课
<jackness> roylez，最近怎么样啊？
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 啧啧
<roylez> jackness: 别老问我这个
<jackness> 你们过得挺滋润啊
<jackness> 哦
<jackness> 求妹子啊
<jackness> 谁给我发个妹子来啊
<jackness> 无聊死了
<roylez> baihuo_jizei: 切肉的那个，最近怎么没看见？
<baihuo_jizei> roylez: 切肉？
<onlylove> baihuo_jizei: cherrot
<roylez> baihuo_jizei: cherrot
 * baihuo_jizei 黑话太多了
<baihuo_jizei> roylez: 我不知道啊...
<gfrog> roylez: baihuo_jizei 切肉？
<baihuo_jizei> gfrog: 不知道，听不懂黑话
<yunfan> roylez: 多少一个月？
<jiero> baihuo_jizei: 切肉，首先有肉
<baihuo_jizei> jiero: 高深
<baihuo_jizei> jiero: 李菊服
<jiero> knownbad: 话说每天来这里是一种什么样的习惯呢。
<knownbad> Auto joint.
<jms-w> cherrot
<GODDOG> 问下 有没有人用过Vim声音插件？
 * gfrog 放假了值班好无聊啊
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 睡觉
<bumanghuo> baimanghuo: http://waimai.meituan.com/restaurant/97443
<^k^> bumanghuo: ⇪ 叫鸡外卖_叫鸡电话|叫鸡网上订餐|叫鸡菜单 - 美团外卖_外卖网_网上订餐网_美团网 价格:
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: baihuo_jizei baimanghuo 出来吹水撒
<bumanghuo> adam_magic_pack: ^^
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 睡太多了，再睡不着了
<baimanghuo> gfrog: 困.
<bumanghuo> 这店...
<gfrog> baimanghuo: 睡
<baimanghuo> .
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 推荐个美剧看看撒
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 新闻编辑室
 * baihuo_jizei 困
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-43-generic #72-Ubuntu SMP Mon Dec 8 19:35:44 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.5p273 (2014-11-13 revision 48405) [i686-linux] 
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Ubuntu 14.10 发布挺久了，可是国内的有些镜像源，真心不如没有啊！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467068 Ubuntu 14.10 发布挺久了，可是国内的有些镜像源，真心不如没有啊！ 有没有见过，Ubuntu 14.10装好后，改了最近的源，然后软件中心装软件没有几个能成功的。 pid
<^k^>  ─> gin & JDK & mysql_server & ... 不胜枚举啊！！！ 然后，我不记得论坛的密码，这个找回密码真心要吐嘈下 …
 * jiero 其实不理解为什么菜要炒着吃。
<baihuo_jizei> jiero:人活着，最重要的就是开心啦
<jiero> baihuo_jizei: 每天都吃不开心
<baihuo_jizei> jiero: 那就不吃嘛...开心最重要
 * jiero 想不吃不喝
<baihuo_jizei> jiero: 怎么开心怎么来
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 看了几分种，跟不上，看字幕都跟不上……
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 乃们看的都太高大上了
<baihuo_jizei> baimanghuo: 那游戏居然是dotnet写的
<baihuo_jizei> baimanghuo:貌似wine起来容易了一点
<baimanghuo> baihuo_jizei: lol~ 那很快就可以跨平台了啊
<slucx> .net 如果跨平台了那估计以后饭碗更不好端了
<baihuo_jizei> baimanghuo:靠，起不来...
<baimanghuo> baihuo_jizei: 意料之中
<onlylove> baimanghuo: .net写的才不容易wine，你首先要把wine配置成支持.net，并不是说，你wine安装一个.net的包就完事
<onlylove> baimanghuo: 发错人了
<onlylove> baihuo_jizei: net写的才不容易wine，你首先要把wine配置成支持.net，并不是说，你wine安装一个.net的包就完事
<baimanghuo> 上次打dota还是两年前吧...
<onlylove> baihuo_jizei: 特别是那些用vs写的，然后你弄runtime不说，丫的如果带个IE核心，你就有更多事做了
<onlylove> baihuo_jizei: 你要是不服，我可以给你找个活练练手
<yunfan> onlylove: 口活？
<onlylove> yunfan: wine一个vs写的游戏
<jiero> 话说，现在linux上有2000多游戏了。有几个人能找到用同平台玩同一游戏，用同样硬件配置的？
<^k^> 新 Wubi安装讨论 • wubi安装12.04找不到ＩＳＯ文件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467073 我把ＩＳＯ文件和wubi都放在根目录下，出现这样一个错误 screenshot12.jpg 统计信息: 发表于 由 ljt4201 — 2014-12-22 16:59
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 这个剧超级赞!
<baimanghuo> adam_magic_pack: http://fx.smzdm.com/detail/390321  值
<^k^> baimanghuo: ⇪ Osprey S14 男式 Talon 魔爪 18 双肩背包 400.8元包邮_亚马逊中国优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<baimanghuo> gfrog: freeflying: ^^
<adam_magic_pack> baimanghuo: liuhangb1n 同款?
<baimanghuo> adam_magic_pack: 好像是诶.
<adam_magic_pack> baimanghuo: 那我能买起么!!!
<baimanghuo> adam_magic_pack: 400而已啊
<adam_magic_pack> baimanghuo: 用不上
<baimanghuo> ubuntu大法好
<adam_magic_pack> baimanghuo: 我现在出国 最多蹭一天, 不到处玩
<baimanghuo> adam_magic_pack: 昂...
<adam_magic_pack> 荣誉会员
<baimanghuo> BinLi: 拜荣誉会员
<yunfan> onlylove: crossover做的不错  kandu给我演示果
<jiero> adam_magic_pack:  。。。你应该去新西兰呀。
<jiero> adam_magic_pack: 在那里工作就好了。
<onlylove> yunfan: 这种事，不好说，如果那个游戏内置一个IE浏览器，或者说，要调用浏览器呢？
<onlylove> yunfan: 国内的很多游戏，有很多稀奇古怪的东西，你想不到的
<freeflying> baimanghuo: 我入了Ogio的
<onlylove> yunfan: 我一直不知道WOW会不会调用系统浏览器，但是很多人wine wow没问题，但是国内很多网游想要wine很困难
<baimanghuo> freeflying: ...
<baimanghuo> freeflying: 高端.
<freeflying> baimanghuo, 毛，Ogio的牌子有几个知道的
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 高端
<baihuo_jizei> freeflying: 反正我不知道
<baihuo_jizei> freeflying: 高端
<baimanghuo> freeflying: 高端/小众 = 逼格高
<baimanghuo> freeflying: 比如, 我买羽绒服买marmot的, 你买肯定就是rab了.
 * baimanghuo 困
<baihuo_jizei> freeflying: baimanghuo 都不知道...高端
<baimanghuo> baihuo_jizei: 别闹. 你穿的校服很帅
<baihuo_jizei> baimanghuo: 泄泄，这不是cosplay匆匆那年嘛，现在正火
<baimanghuo> baihuo_jizei: 恩, 你挺像方茴的
<baihuo_jizei> baimanghuo: 这是谁？
<baimanghuo> baihuo_jizei: 女主啊
<baihuo_jizei> baimanghuo: 不要这么丑好呗，下次给你cosplay个鸡腿头
<baimanghuo> baihuo_jizei: 别下次, 就现在.
<baihuo_jizei> baimanghuo: 没带鸡腿
<freeflying> baimanghuo, 蛤蟆呢
<baimanghuo> freeflying: baihuo_jizei
<yunfan> onlylove: 就我所知  qq是又调用浏览器显示一些群功能的
<baihuo_jizei> baimanghuo:杀？
<baimanghuo> baihuo_jizei: 没啥.
<freeflying> baihuo_jizei, 无聊啊，天天改nick  baimanghuo
<adam_magic_pack> baimanghuo: 你冒号后面加个空格啊! 啥客户端
<adam_magic_pack> baihuo_jizei: ^^
<baihuo_jizei> freeflying:  昵称现实心情
<baimanghuo> adam_magic_pack: 啥意思?
<baihuo_jizei> freeflying: 显示
<freeflying> baihuo_jizei: 白活，鸡贼？
<baihuo_jizei> freeflying: 拼音帝
<adam_magic_pack> 白虎啊, 鸡贼
<adam_magic_pack> s/啊/哦
<baihuo_jizei> adam_magic_pack: 扎扎
<freeflying> baihuo_jizei: coreos都没个从头build的文档
<freeflying> baihuo_jizei: 丫貌似又是用的gentoo
<baihuo_jizei> freeflying: 有，我给你找啊
<baihuo_jizei> freeflying: 哦，文档也许没有，不过构建源码都是开放的
<baihuo_jizei> freeflying: 对，就是gentoo
<baihuo_jizei> freeflying: 这是coreos的overlay https://github.com/coreos/coreos-overlay
<^k^> ⇪ t: coreos/coreos-overlay · GitHub
<baihuo_jizei> freeflying: 这是build scripts https://github.com/coreos/scripts
<^k^> ⇪ t: coreos/scripts · GitHub
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • ubuntu 14 安装了sublime text 3 之后菜单里有 两个图标 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467074 如题:截图.png 有没有人遇过类似情况,求如何解决?? 统计信息: 发表于 由 kuochung — 2014-12-22 17:14
 * baihuo_jizei 每次折腾wine...哎...
<freeflying> baihuo_jizei: 目前也只支持x86吧
<baihuo_jizei> freeflying:啥？wine?
<freeflying> baihuo_jizei: coreos
<baihuo_jizei> freeflying: 这个得跟着go走
<bnw> mint 基于 ubuntu，但很多软件的界面汉化程度比 ubuntu 和 debian 都差，是不是因为没好好利用上游资源？
<baihuo_jizei> freeflying: 从这个
<baihuo_jizei> https://github.com/coreos/coreos-overlay/blob/master/app-emulation/docker/docker-1.3.3-r1.ebuild
<^k^> ⇪ t: coreos-overlay/docker-1.3.3-r1.ebuild at master · coreos/coreos-overlay · GitHub
<baihuo_jizei> freeflying:看的话，只有~amd64
<adam_magic_pack> erc个渣渣 补全nick不带空格的?
<adam_magic_pack> ....
<baihuo_jizei> freeflying: 看coreos真不如看smartos
<baihuo_jizei> adam_magic_pack:
<baihuo_jizei> adam_magic_pack:haha
<baihuo_jizei> adam_magic_pack:就没有空格
<adam_magic_pack> baihuo_jizei: 渣渣
<yunfan> mac上到底哪个客户端既支持xmpp conference 又支持中文输入 ?
<baimanghuo> adam_magic_pack:我本来有空格, 不过跟你说话的时候故意删掉
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 蛋蛋开始用emacs了？
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 吐槽 baihuo_jizei
<baihuo_jizei> adam_magic_pack:为啥要吐槽...
<baimanghuo> adam_magic_pack:为啥要吐槽...
<baihuo_jizei> adam_magic_pack:今天吃的草料太硬了？
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 有空格的
 * slucx 下班
 * slucx 回家吃饺子
 * baihuo_jizei 青轴觉得有点硬了...
<adam_magic_pack> baihuo_jizei: 手指上肉不够多
<jiero>  结果还是想找几个姑娘玩。
<jiero> lol
<jiero>  总是汉子呀
<jiero> http://fx.smzdm.com/detail/390243
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ 澳洲福利：SONY 索尼 A7 ILCE-7 全画幅 E卡口无反数码相机+28-70镜头 1097澳元（合5600元）_Camera Pro优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<jiero> 丫丫。澳币高的时候积攒的么？
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • nfs问题请教。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467075 请教问题。 有一个nfs服务器 192.168.1.1，共享文件夹是 /share。客户端的IP地址是192.168.1.2，挂载目录是 /home/user。 在客户端mount -t nfs 192.168.1.1:/share /home/user之后，/home/user之后的子文件夹是如何使用/share的。 如果想让
<yunfan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/356303.htm  这个新闻莫非移动要出ubuntu定制机？
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Canonical 与中国移动联手举办“Ubuntu开发者创新大赛”_Ubuntu_cnBeta.COM
<bumanghuo> test
<^k^> bumanghuo:点点点.  18:40
<jackness1> ubuntu定制手机也不错啊
<jzp113> 唉
<jzp113> vim代码折叠搞死我了
<jzp113> 有大神教教我吗
<GODDOG> jzp113: 你找到过 Vim有关声音的插件么？
<jzp113> 我才学3天
<jzp113> 代码折叠功能好像不好用啊
<jzp113> 唉 烦躁
<jiero> GODDOG: 声音信号转化成指令么？
<jiero> GODDOG: 高端大气呀
 * bumanghuo 拜妹子壕 happyaron , 下班
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-43-generic #72-Ubuntu SMP Mon Dec 8 19:35:44 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.5p273 (2014-11-13 revision 48405) [i686-linux] 就算它工作不正常也别担心。如果一切正常，你早该失业了--Mosher的软件工程定律 
<jusss> happyaron: 遇到个很奇怪的事情，我上次给家里的老台式机做了个debian 7 lxde，发现经常出现白天能正常联网，一到晚上就连不上
<jusss> happyaron: ifconfig dhclient什么的还有手工配ip,都做了，就是一到晚上就ping不同路由地址
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 关于远程登录树莓派的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467077 我已经在windows平台下远程登录到树莓派了，但是在ubuntu中该怎么登录呢？ 关键是不知道该怎么查找树莓派的IP，在windows下可以运行cmd，执行arp -a命令，但是在ubuntu中执行arp -a命令好像和windows下显示
<^k^>  ─> 的内容不一样， 大家知道在ubuntu中该怎么登录到树莓派吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ryt — 2014-12-22 20: …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 【求助】正则表达式如何实现忽略行首不等数量的空格，搜索第一个单词 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467078 如下面的例子： 搜索以6079开头的行，并将该行导入新文件 Code:              607932423    3434324      6079324   jfsodfjewo 607923434   djkfdsofif kfdg6079   dfkj
<^k^>  ─> dfdkf 2134545    14334234 统计信息: 发表于 由 sunfish — 2014-12-22 20:40
<happyaron> bumanghuo: 拜万人斩
<happyaron> jusss: 额，是不是服务商做了限制
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-43-generic #72-Ubuntu SMP Mon Dec 8 19:35:44 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.5p273 (2014-11-13 revision 48405) [i686-linux] 
<root____2> good morning everyone
<root____2> i am jackness
#ubuntu-cn 2014-12-23
<jackness> 早上好，各位
<kingbo> hi
<^k^> kingbo:点点点.  08:53
<RainFlying> System Information: Model: iMac (21.5-inch, Mid 2011) • CPU: Intel Core i5-2400 (4 Threads, 4 Cores) @ 3.09 GHz • Memory: 8.00 GB • Uptime: 13 hours • Disk Space: Total: 249.54 GB; Free: 1.06 GB • Graphics: AMD Radeon HD 7xxx • Screen Resolution: 1920 x 1080 • Load: 35% • OS: OS X 10.10.1 (Yosemite) (Build 14B25)
<jiero> 秘密
<jiero> http://www.elecspark.com/free-hardware/ 这个。。。
<jiero> 真的吗？
<kingbo> jiero: 好大的坑...
<kingbo> 感觉不能挂硬盘的微板都扯蛋吧，一个TF/USB能用多久？半年就挂...
<yunfan> kingbo: 你说得对 树莓派就是个血泪教训  倒是有不少机顶盒带sata 那个不错
<kingbo> yunfan: 我也是国为树莓才这么后悔的，搞坏一个TF,两个U盘，还有一个通过硬盘盒的硬盘，真的是血泪史...
<jms-w> l
<jms-w> +o jms-w
<slucx> yunfan: kingbo 全志的很多板子都带sata口
<slucx> 还有跟树莓派兼容的
<kingbo> slucx: 我那个EA6500也是USB接口，上周全的jffs区dmesg出很多错，把jffs撤下来了，最近在考虑nas，如果有好点的网络硬盘方案，请你给我推荐一个吧
<tryit> iMadper, hello
<iMadper> tryit: hi
<kingbo> 我还有两款ata老硬盘250G的在家放着呢，也在想用起来
<tryit> iMadper, 哈哈，还让带几个小弟～
<iMadper> tryit: 啥? 我刚来, 不知道你们在说啥
<tryit> iMadper, job
<iMadper> tryit: 哦
<tryit> MSErgo4K, 感觉还不错，今天第二天～
<MSErgo4K> tryit: 那挺好的~
<tryit> MSErgo4K, :-)
<MSErgo4K> tryit: 上班了还来irc吹水? lol~
<tryit> MSErgo4K, 安装系统
<tryit> MSErgo4K, 以后不确定，可能不行了
<MSErgo4K> tryit: 很忙的嘛?
<tryit> MSErgo4K, 恩，啃代码，优化  fix bug
<tryit> MSErgo4K, 添加新功能
 * bumanghuo 每天拜妹子壕 happyaron
<baimanghuo> tryit: 挺好的, 锻炼人.
<baimanghuo> bumanghuo: 不开心啊
<bumanghuo> baimanghuo: momo
<baimanghuo> bumanghuo: momo
<tryit> baimanghuo, 恩
<yunfan> slucx: 主要是a20 最近我一直关注这个是
<yunfan> slucx: 但是不知道a20的sata读写速度如何
<gfrog> eexpss: 扎西
<gfrog> huntxu: 帅胡
<slucx> yunfan: 我这有块香蕉派，a20的，现在规划着年后换工作，也没玩
<yunfan> slucx: 那你测下sata口读写
<slucx> 在家呢
<jiero> yunfan:  这些 http://www.elecspark.com/free-hardware/ 有什么好玩的吗？
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ 免费硬件 - ElecSpark
<yunfan> slucx: 晚上回去测下吧  我急需这个数据  对了  你那个班子多少钱 什么配置 又什么口？
<yunfan> jiero: 他这个试用报告要5篇  太多了
<slucx> yunfan: 大概200+吧，当时别人送的
<yunfan> jiero: 估计还是想忽悠人不提交  然后当作是卖给你
<yunfan> slucx: 配置呢  ram 还有端口？
<jiero> yunfan:  简单玩的买什么硬件好？我有些兴趣
<slucx> arduino 最简单
<yunfan> jiero: 难说  看你需求  比如我非要sata但是有的人无所谓
<baimanghuo> jzp113: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw600/bfa35b39jw1enigsnw1z3j20fa0oaadk.jpg
<slucx> yunfan: 我这网速太慢，你淘宝 香蕉派
<baimanghuo> jzp113: 为迎接圣诞节和元旦，六维空间预定于2014.12.24-2015.01.04免邀请码开放注册
<yunfan> jiero:如果你不想折腾  就买个rk方案的 不喜欢android可以刷 ubuntuu
<jiero> yunfan: 简单玩玩，自己扩展折腾机器人
<yunfan> jiero: 折腾机器人还是 aduino好了
<yunfan> 输出输入比较容易
<yunfan> 这些嵌入式板子最烦的就是输入输出
<yunfan> 难怪那么多搞软件的要搞硬件
<slucx> yunfan: 很多做嵌入式的都是做输入输出的
<yunfan> slucx: 我说那些口 输出  要init一堆
<slucx> haha
<slucx> yunfan: 你做啥的？
<yunfan> 做成 peek／poke不方便点嘛
<jiero> yunfan: 那种 Arduino uno 套件入门套件？
<yunfan> slucx: 后端开发
<yunfan> jiero: 这个随便你了 按照自己的财力选购
<slucx> 哪个行业？
<yunfan> slucx: it
<slucx> lol
<slucx> 这里几个不是做IT的啊
<slucx> jiero: 几十块钱买个UNO就行了
<yunfan> it互联网  网站相关
<slucx> 哦，那你们还用做这？
<liudong> .
<slucx> yunfan: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.p4xUFP&id=38680189200&ns=1&abbucket=19#detail
<^k^> slucx: ⇪ banana pi A20开发板,树莓派,pcduino,cubieboard,arduino香蕉派-淘宝网 价格:224.00
<yunfan> 不用这个 个人爱好而已
<yunfan> slucx: 这个不错  还有千兆口  那千兆口的速度也可以测试下
<slucx> 该有的接口都有了
<yunfan> MMC 卡槽连接SATA硬盘可升至 2T     这个坑爹了
<yunfan> 走mmc的总线 速度不行的
<baimanghuo> bumanghuo: 帮我解决个网络问题?
<baimanghuo> bumanghuo: http://ipv6.tsinghua.edu.cn/ipv6-isatap/  你看他redhat的配置说明.
<^k^> baimanghuo: ⇪ IPv6 ISATAP配置說明 - 清华大学IPv6
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 菜鸟求教:一个工作区显示两个桌面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467081 各位大拿好： 小弟Vmware装的ubuntu的虚拟机，版本12.04 平时都是终端操作，没有在意过桌面的问题，最近需要桌面系统做开发，发现了一个奇怪的问题。全屏后，一个工作区显示两个桌面，见附
<bumanghuo> baimanghuo: 没用过6
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-43-generic #72-Ubuntu SMP Mon Dec 8 19:35:44 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.5p273 (2014-11-13 revision 48405) [i686-linux] 
<baimanghuo> bumanghuo: ip tunnel add sit1 mode sit remote isatap.tsinghua.edu.cn local 166.111.247.116  这句
<baimanghuo> bumanghuo: 这句会说, 不能用这个域名, 要用ip?
<jzp113> baimanghuo, 好的
<jzp113> baimanghuo, 哈哈 号被封了
<baimanghuo> jzp113: ... ...
<baimanghuo> jzp113: 为啥?
<baimanghuo> jzp113: 不是让你别再作弊了?
<yunfan> baimanghuo: 你有清华的网络？ 开个代理上图书馆用吧
<baimanghuo> yunfan: 没有.
<jzp113> 我想写个漏洞利用脚本
<baimanghuo> jzp113: 不是让你别再作弊了?????
<baimanghuo> jzp113: 上次你不是答应我了?
<jzp113> baimanghuo,不知道就被封了
<roylez> jzp113: 这种用得着亲自来写么
<jzp113> baimanghuo,不知道就被封了。估计是查出来了
<jzp113> baimanghuo,不知道就被封了。可能是原来的
<baimanghuo> jzp113: 没品
<jzp113> baimanghuo, 哈哈 重新注册个帐号
<freeflying> roylez: 你不是不用facebook的嘛
<roylez> freeflying: 确实不用
<jzp113> baimanghuo, 唉 也不怎么用。感觉没什么意思
<roylez> baimanghuo: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw600/a20a9b80jw1enialw97vfj20cs08g3zk.jpg
<baimanghuo> roylez: 看过好多次了啊...
<jzp113> roylez, 纸上得来终觉浅，绝知此事要躬行。
<yunfan> baimanghuo: 怎么会没有
<yunfan> jzp113: 装逼啊
<jusss> roylez: 三胖，你姑姑在找你
<roylez> jusss: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw600/70707858gw1enik2iab4wj209w07zwep.jpg
<WL_mutou> 欧特曼得头像。。。。
<bumanghuo> baimanghuo: 刚跟奸商讨论问题呐，那就填 ip 呗
<jusss> roylez: 前段时间做梦正要插入美女然后 被尿憋醒了
<baimanghuo> bumanghuo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9600915/  为啥我添加route之后, 还是看不到呢?
<baimanghuo> bumanghuo: 我是填的ip 了
<jzp113> 哈哈
<kandu> jzp113: 纸上得来终觉浅，绝知此事要宫刑  -- 葵花宝典
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 关于ubuntu中flash的解决办法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467082 昨天帮朋友装ubuntu，可是flash就很头疼，源里的flashplugin-downloader好像不能用，安装到一半不动，可能是和国内环境有关，然后想安装 chrome吧，还是不行，国情。。。一想这样的话不是成死循环了？如果不
<^k^>  ─> skip over the wall的话？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 jinjiachen — 2014-12-23 11:09
<jzp113> 昨天讨论hjkl 问题
<jzp113> 感觉hjkl方向按键点不合理
<jusss> roylez: 昨晚做梦发现明白lambda演算了，醒来还是忘了
<jzp113> balmanghuo你这是ipv
<jzp113> balmanghuo你这是ipv6啊
<freeflying> baimanghuo: import时包名字前得下划线作甚的
<bumanghuo> test
<^k^> bumanghuo:点点点.  11:21
<bumanghuo> baimanghuo: 断网了，手册里面我看写的可以 any 啊， 那你直接用 ip 呗
<jzp113> import ?
<jzp113> python？
<bumanghuo> baimanghuo: 那他贪便宜买了个70元的飞利浦，今天早上一用，夹胡子夹得脸疼
<baimanghuo> freeflying: 不知道啊
<baimanghuo> bumanghuo: ... ... 说了买博朗
<bumanghuo> baimanghuo: 我以前买的 50 的飞科也不至于这样
<freeflying> bumanghuo:
<alvin_rxg> 那他贪便宜买了70元的博朗，今天早上一用，夹胡子夹得脸疼
<roylez> alvin_rxg: 10块钱的吉列路过
<bumanghuo> 想办法让奸商给我退了
<bumanghuo> alvin_rxg: momo
<baimanghuo> bumanghuo: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.2.DVLpld&id=12591010282&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=&abbucket=6&sku_properties=
<^k^> baimanghuo: ⇪ 德国博朗790CC-4电动剃须刀 男士刮胡刀 声波往复式 官方旗舰店 ●【礼赞精品】　全国包邮，立省1000　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　 ●【亮点】　德国原装进口　创新声波科技，三种剃须模式，全方位剃须贴面刀头　　　　　　●【功能】　全自动智能
<^k^>  ─> 清洁中心，智能液晶显示屏，动量提毛梳 价格: 元
<bumanghuo> baimanghuo: 我这边 ip tunnel remote 也加不了域名不知道为啥
<baimanghuo> bumanghuo: 加不了域名没关系啊
<baimanghuo> bumanghuo: 问题是, 我添加不了route的规则了
<bumanghuo> 膜拜败家小王子
<baimanghuo> bumanghuo: 你看我的pastebin, 里面有个ip route add, 已经添加成功过了, 然后ip r里面没有啊
<bumanghuo> baimanghuo: 重新发一下，刚才掉线了没有看到
<baimanghuo> bumanghuo: 要不要召唤ccie蛙?   http://paste.ubuntu.com/9600915/   cc gfrog
<bumanghuo> 早就该召唤了 cc huntxu
<freeflying> baimanghuo: 蛤蟆呢
<freeflying> baimanghuo: 白活鸡贼
<baimanghuo> freeflying: 不知道, 在旁边戴着耳塞打酱油呢吧
<freeflying> baimanghuo: 还是你们爽啊
<baimanghuo> freeflying: 没钱拿啊
<freeflying> baimanghuo: 你们组还有职位不，介绍我去吧
<huntxu> bumanghuo: 你在幹嘛
<baimanghuo> freeflying: ... 你还用我介绍
<baimanghuo> huntxu: 糊涂许
<bumanghuo> baimanghuo: 不加个 dev 么
<freeflying> baimanghuo: 你可以拿奖金啊
<bumanghuo> baimanghuo: sudo ip route add ::/0 via 2001:da8:200:900e::1 dev sit1 /
<baimanghuo> freeflying: 300块钱也就
<bumanghuo> ?
<baimanghuo> bumanghuo: 恩, 我试试看
<yunfan> 谁玩过usb-eth模块
<huntxu> baimanghuo: ip -6 route吧，好像默認不會管v6
<baimanghuo> huntxu: 我试试看
<baimanghuo> huntxu: bumanghuo: 哦, 那已经有默认的route了.
<baimanghuo> default via 2001:da8:200:900e::1 dev sit1  metric 1
<huntxu> baimanghuo: 這個不對嗎
<baimanghuo> huntxu: 不行啊, 还是上不了ipv6
<baimanghuo> 不行, 连网关都ping不通... 我再看看去
<huntxu> baimanghuo: 你ping6試下咧
<baimanghuo> huntxu: 刚试过, 不行诶
<baimanghuo> From 2001:da8:200:900e:0:5efe:74d5:bf4a icmp_seq=1 Destination unreachable: Address unreachable
<huntxu> baimanghuo: 你這個116.213.191.74地址是啥。。。
<baimanghuo> huntxu: 我的出口地址
<baimanghuo> huntxu: 我在的地方的公网ip
<baimanghuo> huntxu: 我是根据这个 http://ipv6.tsinghua.edu.cn/ipv6-isatap/  里面redhatlinux版本的设置的
<^k^> baimanghuo: ⇪ IPv6 ISATAP配置說明 - 清华大学IPv6
<huntxu> sit是v6 over v4對吧，我先確定我沒記錯 =.=
<baimanghuo> huntxu: 是的.
<huntxu> baimanghuo: 你把你的local地址這個116.213.191.74改成你內網那個wlan0的地址
<baimanghuo> huntxu: 要内网地址? 好
<huntxu> baimanghuo: 不然就別加local，讓它自己決定
<huntxu> baimanghuo: 看這裏 http://www.lartc.org/howto/lartc.ipv6-tunnel.html
<^k^> ⇪ t: err: no title
<baimanghuo> huntxu: 好, 我看看
<eexpss> 白忙活了。
<eexpss> 都变白了？
<bumanghuo> 话说你看 ip6 的路由得 ip -6 route show 呗
 * baiO0XX 看我Nick
<yaguang> baimanghuo, 好像isastap 是需要你本机有public ip才可以建立隧道 ，你在 nat后面是不可以滴
<baimanghuo> yaguang: 啊?
<baimanghuo> yaguang: 那就没得玩了啊
<yaguang> baimanghuo, 大学的时候我们在实验室 连过清华的ipv6 isatap gateway
<baimanghuo> yaguang: 昂... 那就, 没办法了...
<yaguang> 不够现在清华的ipv6 可以看youtube 么
<baimanghuo> yaguang: 为了pt...
<baimanghuo> yaguang: youtube倒是没想
<baimanghuo> yaguang: teredo倒是能在nat后面, 不过没找到国内的服务器
<baimanghuo> yaguang: 慢的很...
<baimanghuo> huntxu: ^^ 看来是因为没有公网ip的原因...
<bumanghuo> FJKong: 你微博里面发的那个设备好高级的样子
<FJKong> bumanghuo: 就是一电建
<FJKong> 没啥 高级的
<bumanghuo> FJKong: 那是个做啥的
<bumanghuo> FJKong: 发报就用这个么
<FJKong> bumanghuo: 发报的 抗战片那个滴滴答滴滴
<jzp113> 发报
<jzp113> 有用vim的吗 交流下
<bumanghuo> 摩斯码我就记得个SOS
<bumanghuo> 三深三浅？
<jzp113> 额搞起无线电了
<FJKong> ...---...
<baimanghuo> baiO0XX: miredo赛高
<baiO0XX> baimanghuo: 早跟你说了
<baimanghuo> baiO0XX: .fi是哪个国家? 速度好快
<FJKong> 三浅 三深 三浅 就高潮了
<baimanghuo> baiO0XX: 竟然有20kb/s的速度!
<yunfan> baimanghuo: finland?
<baiO0XX> FJKong: 真有经验
<FJKong> =.=
<yunfan> FJKong: 电建那种开关可有多键的？
<FJKong> yunfan: 现在用paddle的比较多 两片 叫双浆自动键
<baimanghuo> yunfan: 应该是吧
<alvin_rxg> baimanghuo: yaguang: 机器在 nat 后面，如果有权限的话，可以 map 一下 nat 的 port 到自己的机器的。然后一些 public port 就可以用了。
<yunfan> FJKong: 有没有可能弄个5按键的 同时可以随便改固件的 ？
<yunfan> 我想弄个chorded keyboard
<FJKong> yunfan: 5个键是怎么分配
<onlylove> FJKong: 问题在于，莫尔斯码就俩，一长一短，所以5个没法分
<onlylove> FJKong: 或者把常用的或者紧急的分配一个，比方说SOS这样的，直接单独一个按键，按一下就发出去
<FJKong> 现在的短波设备都有录音模块 你可以存起来 发送的时候按一下对应channel就行
<yunfan> FJKong: 不一定要摩尔斯电码
<yunfan> FJKong: 搞变长的就是了
<yunfan> FJKong: 我只是要用来输入代码
<FJKong> cw比赛呼叫报呼号都存起来 要每次都手发一次就累死了 48个小时的比赛
<eexpss> baimanghuo: 出来看了
<yunfan> FJKong: 原来你还是火腿族
<FJKong> 是啊
<FJKong> B级呢
<FJKong> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-hams  还有这么一伙人呢
<^k^> FJKong: ⇪ Launchpad
<onlylove> nnd给我啥破烂case，照着step都不会玩，这啥破软件啊
<onlylove> 这么反人类的东西居然还能卖掉
<jusss> onlylove: 给我个xp iso
<baiO0XX> jusss:xp iso
<baimanghuo> baimanghuo|Snore
<root____2> who can find me a job?
<root____2> who can give a job?
<onlylove> jusss: 自己下，或者到帝都来找我
<onlylove> root____2: please use offer
<onlylove> jusss: 我自己的网络是走流量的3G，一个xp 500多MB，受不了
<onlylove> test
<^k^> onlylove:点点点.  13:00
<yaguang> alvin_rxg, 之所以需要公网ip，就是因为tcp里面包着的就是ipv6的报文
<yaguang> alvin_rxg, 端口映射不知行不行的通
<bumanghuo> https://kyfw.12306.cn/otn/gonggao/t20141223_2403.html
<bumanghuo> TMD 这临时工，发布日期写个 2014-02-23 我以为是旧消息呢没看
<jusss> onlylove: :-)
<jusss> onlylove: 离职一周了，在家看美剧也一周了
<yunfan> jusss: 爽啊
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42390
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 电子书阅读器和平板影响你的睡眠时间表
<kandu> onlylove: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/2125041  装在一个 bottle 里就好。另外 bottle 管理里可选 `use native internet browser by default', 改用 linux 系统上的浏览器
<onlylove> yunfan: 其实一点不爽，因为，没钱
<onlylove> kandu: 啥东西……
<jusss> yunfan: :-) 唯一不爽的是射手人人挂了，只能看优酷
<onlylove> kandu: 好吧，crossover……
<jusss> yunfan: 不过firefox for android可以直接把优酷视频以mp4下载下来，还不用看广告，这点很赞
<onlylove> kandu: 可是那东西略贵，对我来说
<onlylove> kandu: 其实用国际版的qq还不如tm，tm还是中文版的，国际版的qq感觉上不如tm
<jusss> onlylove: 我的vps被power off了
<onlylove> jusss: 没钱了？还是违规了
<jusss> onlylove: 扣钱不成功，
<onlylove> kandu: 我觉得要等我wine那破游戏有点结果以后再说
<onlylove> jusss: 你信用卡没问题吧
<kandu> onlylove: 哦, qq 我不用，懒得删。主要是用来玩 fallout
<jusss> onlylove: 没有问题呀，name.com就直接能扣款
<alvin_rxg> Title: Domain Names | Search, Registration, SSL Certificates, Web Hosting, Website Builder | Name.com (@ www.name.com *FROM* name.com)
<yunfan> jusss: 不错 多谢你提醒
<yunfan> onlylove: 确实 我不喜欢上班  更怕没钱
<kandu> onlylove: 除了主机版的 fallout, 全系列买全了 XD
<onlylove> yunfan: 除了没钱，没啥理由让我上班
<onlylove> yunfan: 所以我现在在这，如果有人肯出双倍价钱让我给他干活，立刻跳槽
<onlylove> kandu: 老实说，我在研究买个游戏机
<onlylove> kandu: 因为pc没啥好玩的
<jusss> 635769309-3337212
<baimanghuo|Snore> onlylove: 如果有人给我双倍的价钱, 我也立马跳槽.
<kandu> onlylove: 嗯。除了必须键盘鼠标的。游戏机体验更好
<baimanghuo|Snore> onlylove: 这里有几个人会觉得双倍的价格还不够吸引的?
<kandu> onlylove: 不过太耗钱了。玩游戏机
<jusss> onlylove: 一周多没事干，今天一下子事情好多呀，前同事给我要一个taskkill.bat，老爸让我给他重装xp，我哥让我给他同事的老公发简历，blabla
<kandu> onlylove: 国内没这个氛围。其他地方大家都玩主机。虽然游戏贵，但大家也能交换/低价买二手的。
<yunfan> onlylove:  呵呵
<yunfan> kandu: 你以前搞mp3可研究过arm？
<kandu> yunfan: 没
<yunfan> kandu: 前几天看到个新闻 说浙江省在搞机器人替代人 感觉很适合你去混
<onlylove> baimanghuo|Snore: 不一样，我双倍的话，收入直接变5位，现在是4位，这里很多收入本来就5位的
<jusss> onlylove: 昨天去了趟就业局，说要我办失业证，每月报道可以领取500人民币，但是还得接受培训和就业安排，最多领取6个月，很是麻烦，后来就没办，失业证有什么福利没？
<onlylove> baimanghuo|Snore: 还有那啥，是不是6位
<onlylove> jusss: 我就没理那茬
<baimanghuo|Snore> onlylove: 就算直接收入是5位, 也会为双倍心动的. 其实, 30%我就甘心....
<kandu> yunfan: 那 ged 开头那个德国人更适合
<onlylove> jusss: 他给你的培训和安排还不知道是啥，没准让你去车间，或者去打石头
<baimanghuo|Snore> jusss: 每个人都要上缴失业保险, 但是, 极少数人能拿回去. 如果你做到了, 你就是站在金字塔尖的物种了
<yunfan> kandu: 我是跟你说现实的
<yunfan> jusss: 看看培训什么  反正你🈶又不损失什么
<jusss> baimanghuo|Snore: 每月500最多6个月还算塔尖物种？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 有使用神舟飞天UT47 D1安装ubuntu的吗 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467084 纯SSD的那个，能安装吗？使用下来感觉如何？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 lanceqian — 2014-12-23 13:24
<yunfan> jusss: 还可以多认识点人
<yunfan> jusss: 这些人可都是廉价劳动力
<jusss> yunfan: 每月得报道还得去培训，离我家很远的
<onlylove> jusss: 别人都领不到，你能领到，不算塔尖
<baimanghuo|Snore> jusss: 你看不懂我说的是啥吧?
<yunfan> jusss: 你成天不出门 身体垮了损失更大
<yunfan> jusss: 又不是每天报道
<jusss> baimanghuo|Snore: 真没看懂。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 你是能拿回去的那些人
<yunfan>  onlylove 你也可以生个病把医疗保险赚回来
<onlylove> yunfan: 擦，我宁可不生病
<yunfan> onlylove: 可不就是了 大多数人之所以领不到失业保险不正和你宁可不生病一样么
<slucx> jusss: 请教一个问题，guile可以查看宏展开后的结果吗？
<onlylove> yunfan: 说起来，我在家上班，失业了也领不到失业险，因为单位就没保险
<jusss> slucx: 没用过guile,按理说可以
<yunfan> onlylove: 还有不需要保险的
<slucx> jusss: 你啥的哪个实现？你用的实现里可以？
<yunfan> onlylove: 叫什么失业救济把
<onlylove> yunfan: 领不到，放心好了
<yunfan> onlylove: 能领到那个才是王牌中的王牌啊
<slucx> 还有一个 _商业保险_ 才不知道是干啥的呢…
<yunfan> onlylove: 所以我在想 民政局应该是mooc的大客户啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 那个还不知道被谁吃了呢
<yunfan> onlylove: 人家绝对又理由降低培训成本
<jusss> slucx: 我用的cl现在，cl有能查看展开后的
<slucx> jusss: 你不是玩scheme的吗？
<jusss> slucx: 早不玩shceme了。。。
<slucx> ju
<slucx> jusss: 高端啊
<onlylove> slucx: 过两天他就不玩cl了，你放心好了
<slucx> onlylove: 嗯
<onlylove> slucx: 在这个频道看他折腾好久了
<jusss> onlylove: 早不玩cl了，不用过2天
<yunfan> jusss: 为何不玩scheme了
<slucx> onlylove: jusss 做博学
<slucx> 最
<yunfan> jusss: 你人在哪里混？
<slucx> 跟不上 _jusss_ 的节奏
<onlylove> yunfan: 他刚毕业，混家里蹲的
 * baimanghuo|Snore 这个频道里没有几个我能跟得上的....
<jusss> yunfan: 我对很多东西都是过了新鲜感就感觉没意思了，所以我很少对一个东西保持长久的激情，还有我现在失业在家
 * baiO0XX 我表示我谁都跟不上...
<yunfan> onlylove: 我想知道他家里指哪里
<yunfan> jusss: 你们这些人回答都不得要领啊
<slucx> baimanghuo|Snore: 你换ID换上瘾了啊…
<baimanghuo|Snore> slucx: 是啊
<yunfan> jusss: 爱迪生也是这样  你跟爱迪生之间就差几千件发明而已
<slucx> jusss: 你需要找到真爱啊
<jusss> yunfan: 。。。 我现在在邢台，一个重度污染的城市
<yunfan> jusss: 之前你不是在浙江么 ？
<jusss> yunfan: 没有，从来没去过浙江
<yunfan> jusss: 之前不是你在浙江 还在马当劳还是 肯德基打工来这
<baiO0XX> jusss: 邢台好地方啊
<adam_magic_pack> baimanghuo|Snore: snore?
<onlylove> yunfan: 你从哪里知道他在浙江的
<baimanghuo|Snore> adam
<baimanghuo|Snore> adam_magic_pack: 昂.
<yunfan> baiO0XX: 古代是重镇
<onlylove> yunfan: 我从来不记得他这么说过
<baimanghuo|Snore> adam_magic_pack: 困, 打呼噜呢.
 * jusss 空气质量:198 中度污染
<yunfan> 现在是污染重镇
<kandu> 再好的工具，只能在实现域方便你一些而已，能解决的就是本来不该是困难的困难。本质困难都在问题域，只能靠内功的。 jusss 还是多练练内功好。玩工具没长劲的。
<yunfan> onlylove:  那可能是另外一个人
<yunfan> kandu: 你没有资格说他 哈哈哈
<jusss> yunfan: 没去过浙江，你记错了
<kandu> yunfan: 这叫吹牛
<tryit> kandu, hey
<baiO0XX> /me 张家口 二级（良）
<onlylove> baiO0XX: 我发现linux下面字体能显示你那个0，windows的字体不会
<baiO0XX>  
<baiO0XX> onlylove: windowså¼±
<onlylove> baiO0XX: 字体的问题吧
 * baiO0XX 张家口 二级（良）
<slucx> 有没有scheme的老司机？
<kandu> tryit: XD
<kandu> yunfan: 你看书真快
<adam_magic_pack> baiO0XX: 白OOXX?
<kandu> yunfan: n2t 看到 cpu 了?
<yunfan> kandu: 那是前一阵的事  最近都停了
<yunfan> kandu:  再说 也没多少内容啊 主要事实现耗时间
<tryit> kandu, 今天入职第二天，上海～
<tryit> kandu, 真快啊
<kandu> tryit: 哦，不错
<tryit> kandu, 还让带几个小弟弟……
<tryit> kandu, 嘿嘿
<yunfan> 居然带几个小弟弟
<yunfan> 厉害
<yunfan> 那霸道女总裁还不乖乖就范？
<slucx> tryit: 带小弟弟有啥可炫耀的啊
 * baiO0XX 几个小弟弟啊
<kandu> tryit: 平常这么谦逊
<kandu> tryit: 原来这么厉害
<baiO0XX> slucx: 人家带好几个小弟弟
<slucx> baiO0XX: 这样啊
<tryit> 疯了……太邪恶了你们～～
<yunfan> baiO0XX: 握手
<adam_magic_pack> tryit: 真快啊
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, 是啊
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 怎么个快法？
<adam_magic_pack> tryit: 你不是前几天还没找工作么, 今天就入职了?
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: ^^
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, 恩，
<adam_magic_pack> tryit: 拜管理层
<kandu> tryit: 拜带头老大
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, 拒了一个android驱动的岗位，不太喜欢硬件
<adam_magic_pack> tryit: 现在做什么的?
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, 网络安全设备
<adam_magic_pack> tryit: 金主啊!!!
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, 好歹是我自己喜欢的方向
<baiO0XX> tryit: 金主啊!!!
<bumanghuo> tryit: 拜管理层金主
 * yunfan 只要是有几个小弟弟的 我都拜
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, 搞笑的是和现在的BOSS谈薪资的时候，还接到2个面试电话
<adam_magic_pack> tryit: 有钱外还有几个小弟弟, 太牛了
<bumanghuo> tryit: 有钱外还有几个小弟弟, 太牛了
<tryit> 你们这帮坏淫...
 * kandu 只有一个小弟弟的好羡慕
<yunfan> 拜拜拜 买买买
<baiO0XX> tryit: 有钱外还有几个小弟弟, 太牛了
<yunfan> kandu: ocaml可有类似python简明教程那种东西 ？》
<yunfan> baiO0XX: 我只想刀一个东西  加特林
<tryit> 楼上的各位不要取笑了，你们都是猎头直接推荐的，俺们还需要投简历～
<adam_magic_pack> tryit: 几狗?
<yunfan> tryit: 我就直接投过一次  还他妈给拒了 这全看运气
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, ?
<kandu> yunfan: zhihu 上那个问答不错. http://www.zhihu.com/question/21788213
<^k^> kandu: ⇪ 如何学习Ocaml？ - 编程语言 - 知乎
<slucx> tryit: 暴薪资
<adam_magic_pack> tryit: 上海啊, 月薪单位 几狗?
<yunfan> 我第一次找工作是大四  写了个perl脚本抓人才网站的hr信息 然后批量发简历
<tryit> it's a secret
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: OCaml效率太变态了
<kandu> yunfan: 想外带学其他东西的，看王宇成的。只 ocaml 本身的话，看我回答的就行
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 玩ml了？
<tryit> 肯定没你们高就对了 cc adam_magic_pack  slucx
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 哪里啊  没有c叼把
<adam_magic_pack> tryit: 上海月薪两万不如狗 所以一狗等于两万
<adam_magic_pack> y
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 比C快.........
<yunfan> kandu: 我想要learn x in y minutes这种
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: 玩make love了？
<slucx> 语言速度没有可比性
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack:  有请专家解答 cc kandu
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 但OCaml就是快......
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 同样的算法实现
<kandu> yunfan: 有书。很贵
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 上海月薪两万不如狗，北京呢？
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 北京 母鸡啊
<kandu> yunfan: 而且只谈很老版本的东西
<yunfan> kandu: 你解答下 adam_magic_pack 的问题 这个我可是问过你的
 * baiO0XX 北京两万不如鸡
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 你说的是写代码方面把
<kandu> yunfan, adam_magic_pack: 翻 irclog 就有了嘛
<adam_magic_pack> baiO0XX: 那你是鸡鸡
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 执行效率
<baiO0XX> adam_magic_pack: 不如
<adam_magic_pack> baiO0XX: 不如鸡鸡
<baiO0XX> adam_magic_pack: 不如你啊
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 我问过kandu 他说没那么神
<baimanghuo|Snore> adam_magic_pack: ocaml比haskell尚且要慢一些...
<iLucky> 有人办过护照吗
<baimanghuo|Snore> adam_magic_pack: haskell跟java一个级别.
<baimanghuo|Snore> adam_magic_pack: 贵debian不是有个网站专门比较各个语言的速度嘛.
<yunfan> baimanghuo|Snore: 也许是因为阿蛋写的c比较慢 不过 java不见得特别慢
<baimanghuo|Snore> yunfan: java很快.
<baimanghuo|Snore> yunfan: 但是跑分不合适.
<adam_magic_pack> baimanghuo|Snore: 母鸡, 我只是查的资料说OCaml的执行效率比C还高
<baimanghuo|Snore> adam_magic_pack: http://benchmarksgame.alioth.debian.org/u32/compare.php?lang=ocaml&lang2=java
<^k^> ⇪ t: OCaml vs Java | Computer Language Benchmarks Game
<adam_magic_pack> baimanghuo|Snore: 老司机
<baimanghuo|Snore> adam_magic_pack: 如果你要高性能, 推荐你rust:  http://benchmarksgame.alioth.debian.org/u32/compare.php?lang=ocaml&lang2=rust
<^k^> ⇪ t: OCaml vs Rust | Computer Language Benchmarks Game
 * baiO0XX ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 你这个大坑爹 刚才暂定截铁 现在又说是查资料的
<adam_magic_pack> baimanghuo|Snore: rust没实用性
<baimanghuo|Snore> adam_magic_pack: 完胜golang  http://benchmarksgame.alioth.debian.org/u32/compare.php?lang=go&lang2=rust
<^k^> ⇪ t: Go vs Rust | Computer Language Benchmarks Game
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 嗯哼
<yunfan> baimanghuo|Snore: rust也没那么神
<baimanghuo|Snore> yunfan: 不是很神啊, 本来就不神啊
<yunfan> baimanghuo|Snore: 只有大forth才是未来  4k自带汇编器
<baiO0XX> yunfan:赞
<baimanghuo|Snore> adam_magic_pack: rust现在的模式挺好的. 用rust来开发servo, 然后开发过程中觉得有啥不爽的, 直接回去改rust, 所以rust很多东西都经常被推翻重来.
<baimanghuo|Snore> adam_magic_pack: 从工程中吸取教训
<baiO0XX> baimanghuo|Snore:赞
<baiO0XX> baimanghuo|Snore: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<baimanghuo|Snore> baiO0XX: 已经买了
<baiO0XX> baimanghuo|Snore: 好好好
<adam_magic_pack> baimanghuo|Snore: 买啥了?
<baimanghuo|Snore> adam_magic_pack: 我怎么知道...
<yunfan> baimanghuo|Snore: rust可有类似libev那种库？
<baimanghuo|Snore> yunfan: 不知道啊. 不知道libev是啥
<baimanghuo|Snore> yunfan: 我又不是搞it的....
<yunfan> baimanghuo|Snore: 那你扯个毛线啊  还跟go比 我还以为有呢
<baimanghuo|Snore> yunfan: 我就爱扯, 怎么了?
 * adam_magic_pack 板凳瓜子儿花生米
<jusss> baiO0XX: 老司机来个ubuntu 14.10的下载地址，最好是ed2k magnet的
<yunfan> baimanghuo|Snore: 小心扯着蛋
<slucx> baimanghuo|Snore: 你以前不是写java的吗？
<jusss> baiO0XX: 装了个debian7经常连不上网真奇怪
<baimanghuo|Snore> slucx: 这辈子没写过java
<kandu> yunfan: 你真要入坑，还是入 rust 的坑好，不值得入 ocaml 的。
<slucx> yunfan: 玩scheme吧
<baiO0XX> jusss: http://www.ubuntukylin.com/downloads/
<^k^> ⇪ t: 下载-Ubuntu Kylin
<yunfan> kandu: 我是这几天再办公室没事情做 所以找个语言学下 假装忙碌
<baiO0XX> yunfan: 买买买起来...
<jusss> baiO0XX: 1.64G太大了
 * baimanghuo|Snore 要真入坑, 还是入libuv的坑好. libev不值得.
<yunfan> 我看新闻说 go可以生成android app了 不知道是怎么支持得  kandu
<yunfan> libuv名声比较嘿嘿
<jusss> baiO0XX: 来个小点的，像600M那样的，
<baiO0XX> jusss:要多小的？
<jusss> baiO0XX: 600M
<jusss> baiO0XX: kylin带的东西太多了吧
<baiO0XX> jusss: 省得你再装嘛
<jusss> baiO0XX: 这是一台2004年的老台式机，装kylin估计会卡
<adam_magic_pack> baimanghuo|Snore: gfrog 我问Fesco我的材料他收到没(顺丰已经签收), 他说"好的, 收到后, 有问题联系您"   这尼玛是收到打错字了还是没收到啊!!!!!!!
<yunfan> kandu: learnxinyminute这个网站不错  可惜就是目前资料还是少
<jusss> baiO0XX: cpu好像还不是奔腾的
<baiO0XX> jusss: http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.10/ubuntu-14.10-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<adam_magic_pack> baimanghuo|Snore: Fesco说话不清不楚办事儿拖泥带水浪费我时间不是一次两次了 cc gfrog
<^k^> ⇪ t: err: no title
<baiO0XX> adam_magic_pack: 人家都跟你说收到后会联系你
<baiO0XX> adam_magic_pack: 那就是没收到啊
<baimanghuo|Snore> adam_magic_pack: lol~
 * baiO0XX 语文帝
<adam_magic_pack> baiO0XX: 看标点, 感觉是"了"打成了"后"
<adam_magic_pack> baiO0XX: baimanghuo|Snore 妈的, 老子跑一趟四川拿回来的两张纸他还这么不上心
<baimanghuo|Snore> adam_magic_pack: 打电话投诉啊
<baiO0XX> adam_magic_pack: 你跑一趟四川才拿回来两张纸
<baiO0XX> adam_magic_pack: 为啥要care
<adam_magic_pack> baiO0XX: 不理你
<adam_magic_pack> baiO0XX: 坏人
<baimanghuo|Snore> 掰坏人...
<baimanghuo|Snore> baihuairen: 你把别人都给掰坏了?
 * whymyduiyoushisb 这个不错
<baimanghuo|Snore> .............
<adam_magic_pack> 拼音不及格了
<baimanghuo|Snore> whymyduiyoushisb: 开会?
<jusss> kandu: 打湿，你说我下一步该怎么走呀
<kandu> jusss: 你要问 adam_magic_pack, yunfan, baimangh`, happyaron 这样的成功人士才行啊
<yunfan> kandu:  我有什么成功得 我简历都给拒了  看来以后还是要走内推得路子
<kandu> jusss: 你看, yunfan 这样的，简历被拒了也能在家 remote 月入上万。房子到处有
<onlylove> yunfan: 才一次而已
<yunfan> kandu:  你把山头卖了 也可以来我这里买个十套八套得房子
<yunfan> 我这里房价是 2k8起步  额
<yunfan> onlylove: 一次巨大得挫折啊
<whymyduiyoushisb> yunfan: 十套300平的也不错了
<onlylove> yunfan: 照你这么说，我可以跳楼了
<whymyduiyoushisb> onlylove: 同跳
 * whymyduiyoushisb 还有谁要去天台？
<onlylove> yunfan: 顺便说，2k8的房价真不错
<yunfan> onlylove: 就这样还好多人买不起呢  我这里蛋炒饭加个蛋才6快
<whymyduiyoushisb> yunfan: 一个蛋多少钱？
<jusss> yunfan: 成功人士，我下一步，有什么建议
<whymyduiyoushisb> jusss: 继续炒房
<jusss> whymyduiyoushisb: 我只有2k人民币没法炒
<whymyduiyoushisb> jusss:从小的炒起
<whymyduiyoushisb> jusss: 先收购一个厕所，每个人5毛，收够4000个人的就再收购一个
<yunfan> jusss: 先去领失业
<onlylove> 哪个SB写的CASE要自动化，这东西手动比自动快多了
<yunfan> onlylove: 小心骂到自己
<onlylove> yunfan: 肯定不会，因为case表不是我写
<onlylove> yunfan: 我只是把表里的东西变成代码
<cherrot> imadper ？
<whymyduiyoushisb> cherrot: 切肉你来啦
<cherrot> whymyduiyoushisb: 这是什么nick....
<whymyduiyoushisb> cherrot: 读一下
<cherrot> whymyduiyoushisb: 你不是madper啊
<whymyduiyoushisb> cherrot: 我没说我是啊
<cherrot> whymyduiyoushisb: 你是 happyaron 的队友
<yunfan> onlylove: 只是提醒你下而已
<onlylove> yunfan: 100多条，到月底搞出来，我才郁闷
<onlylove> yunfan: 一边熟悉产品一边写代码
<onlylove> yunfan: 万一对case里面的步骤理解有个问题，就有事情做了
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • VPN自动断开后必须要重启电脑才能再次使用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467085 你好， 我使用操作系统14. 在创建L2TP的VPN链接成功后，总是一段时间后自动断开，这个有可能是服务器端断开的。 问题是，我要是想再次链接，必须要重启电脑才能链接成功。 下面是日志
<^k^>  ─> ，我的VPN服务器我能PING通 Code: Dec 23 14:41:55  NetworkManager[1111]: <info> VPN connection 'vpngate' (Connect) reply …
<yunfan> onlylove:这么说你是白盒了
<onlylove> yunfan: 啥叫白盒啊，我没有产品源代码啊，我只有产品程序，我要照着表格做，明显黑盒
<onlylove> yunfan: vmware怎么会那么大方的把代码给外包公司
<onlylove> yunfan: 给你二进制就很不错了
<yunfan> onlylove: 额 白盒0.65
<onlylove> yunfan: 就算给我代码也没用，看不懂
<jusss> onlylove: xp iso不能用ultroiso写u盘安装，然后下了Ubuntu还算提升安装时缺失文件，我就擦了
<yunfan> onlylove: 那他们要你测个猫啊
<jusss> 装个系统还这么麻烦
<onlylove> yunfan: 国际化，乱码咯
<yaguang> FJKong, ping
<FJKong> yaguang: 在
<FJKong> 要曲哪儿啊
<yaguang> FJKong, 你那个ubuntu members team是怎么加入的啊
<yaguang> FJKong, 没走多远，还在北京
<FJKong> 有个wiki 你看看 里面有申请的步骤
<yaguang> FJKong, 你是作为 ubuntu developer 进入的么
<FJKong> 大概就是写一写wiki页 然后等着irc上开会投票
<FJKong> 不用  只要有launchpad id都可以吧
<yaguang> 做翻译 contribute 就可以哈
<yunfan> 机房间同步速度不知道一般可以飙到多少
<FJKong> 没问题
 * kingbo firefox打不开qzone了
<whymyduiyoushisb> kingbo: 换 chrome
<onlylove> qzone，好古老的东西
<jusss> kingbo: IE你值得拥有
<jusss> FJKong: launchpad是啥？是指os x的那个launchpad?
<whymyduiyoushisb> jusss: dui
<FJKong> jusss: 别闹
<root____2> who can tell mei 2 dao password?
<whymyduiyoushisb> root____2: yes, I keyi
<jusss> root____2: what shi mei 2 dao password ?
<baimangh`> cherrot: 书到了?
<baimangh`> cherrot: 乖
<cherrot> baimanghuo|Snore: bumanghuo  搞基呢？
<cherrot> baimanghuo|Snore: 到了 影印版真是酸爽
<baimanghuo|Snore> cherrot: 赞的很
<whymyduiyoushisb> cherrot: 书都酸了？
<baimanghuo|Snore> cherrot: 内容不难, 貌似贝叶斯网络都放到很靠后了
<slucx> baimanghuo|Snore: https://twitter.com/MadPer_sc  这货不是你？
<slucx> :)
<^k^> slucx: ⇪ 取标题超时 execution expired
<cherrot> baimanghuo|Snore: soga
<baimanghuo|Snore> cherrot: 你估计两三天就能看完
<cherrot> slucx: 这头像好棒 哈哈
<cherrot> baimanghuo|Snore: R U sure ?
<baimanghuo|Snore> cherrot: 是啊, 简单的很
<baimanghuo|Snore> slucx: 啥???
<whymyduiyoushisb> slucx: 像不像基老？
<alvin_rxg> baimanghuo|Snore: 像！ http://uploadpie.com/l5ogR
<^k^> alvin_rxg: ⇪ image/jpeg
<adam_magic_pack> 只有5.5"啊...
<baimanghuo|Snore> ... ... ...
<baimanghuo|Snore> alvin_rxg: ....
<alvin_rxg> baimanghuo|Snore: 一下子高端大气上档次l不少
<adam_magic_pack> baimanghuo|Snore: 兄贵
<iMadper> alvin_rxg: 你的ps技术很好, 那张照片授权给我做头像吧
<slucx> haha
<alvin_rxg> iMadper: 过奖过奖
<baimanghuo> alvin_rxg: 快授权给我
<alvin_rxg> baimanghuo: 自己拿，我随手一 P 而已
<slucx> MadPer  不是 imapder ?
<baimanghuo> alvin_rxg: 能不能帮我把我身后的那个渣渣舍友p的萌一些, 戴个猫耳什么的?
<adam_magic_pack> alvin_rxg: 大师, 随手一劈就这么牛
<adam_magic_pack> baimanghuo: 你对舍友都不放过
<baimanghuo> adam_magic_pack: ...
<alvin_rxg> baimanghuo: 本来想 P 这个效果，边缘忘了虚化了 http://i.imgur.com/8vtG6vi.png
<^k^> alvin_rxg: ⇪ image/png
<baimanghuo> alvin_rxg: 效果差很多啊!!!!
<baimanghuo> alvin_rxg: 差评!!!
<adam_magic_pack> FJKong: 人生淫家
<alvin_rxg> baimanghuo: 马上马上
<baimanghuo> FJKong: 人生淫家
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • .sh怎么执行啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467087 我的“file.sh”在"home/software/file/"下，我先“ctrl+alt+T”进入终端 然后运行“cd home/software/file/” 为了运行“file.sh” 我在终端里直接输入“file/sh”然后回车，结果提示“file.sh: command not found” 请问我哪里出错了
<^k^>  ─> ，怎么才能运行“file.sh” 统计信息: 发表于 由 喵喵无敌喵喵 — 2014-12-23 15:41
 * slucx 我是不是做错了什么？
<FJKong> adam_magic_pack: 咋的了 亲
<root____2> e..............
<adam_magic_pack> FJKong: Ubuntu members team 人生淫家
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 没, 他正美呢
<baimanghuo> FJKong: Ubuntu members team 人生淫家
<whymyduiyoushisb> FJKong: Ubuntu members team 人生淫家
<FJKong> 特好申请 亲
 * whymyduiyoushisb 配合我的Nick看疗效更好
<FJKong> 就跟你注册个邮箱那么简单
<FJKong> 求别黑
<freeflying> FJKong: 你确定？
<adam_magic_pack> yaguang: launchpad这种东西, 等我离职就注销掉, 太难用了
 * whymyduiyoushisb 截图
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 你啥时候离职啊
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 来我司还要用lp的哦
 * whymyduiyoushisb 准备截图
<yaguang> adam_magic_pack, 我是为了ubuntu.com 的邮箱
<alvin_rxg> Title: The leading OS for PC, tablet, phone and cloud | Ubuntu (@ ubuntu.com)
<slucx> 支持 adam_magic_pack 离职
<slucx> 赚太多钱了已经
<adam_magic_pack> yaguang: 你现在的邮箱就可以@ubuntu.com
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 没人要我
<yaguang> adam_magic_pack, 离职以后就不会转发了把。。
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 那launchpad到底是谁坐的 你为何不去当面骂？
<alvin_rxg> baimanghuo: 边缘虚化不会玩了 =.=
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 做得挺好的, 我没意见
<freeflying> yunfan: 马克
<baimanghuo> alvin_rxg: 差评...
<adam_magic_pack> yaguang: 母鸡
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 哈哈
<cherrot> lauchpad 是什么来着？
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 那我还是留着帐号吧, 贵司如此高大上都用launchpad, 我跟着
<whymyduiyoushisb> cherrot: mac上的那个条
<baimanghuo> cherrot: 一个帮猴子们真正认识到自己是只猴子的工具.
<baimanghuo> cherrot: 有异曲同工之效的工具还有, tcms.
<baimanghuo> cherrot: 其实说的有点儿过分了, lp真的还好... 因为我突然想到还有tcms这种神一般的存在了
<FJKong> freeflying: 这不是怕吓到花花草草么 说太难人家都没人曲申请了
<cherrot> baimanghuo: 像gnome-shell的那个条？
<baimanghuo> cherrot: 哎... 我没用过gnome-shell
<cherrot> baimanghuo: 前两天围观了美帝首壕的kde 丑 lol
<baimanghuo> cherrot: lol~
<freeflying> FJKong: 早知你申请上我就去投反对票了
<FJKong> freeflying: 叔儿 不带这样的啊
<FJKong> 我选那个投票时间早晨五点 你多睡会 多好
<whymyduiyoushisb> cherrot:美帝首壕是谁啊？
<adam_magic_pack> whymyduiyoushisb: 这你都不知道, 该打
<whymyduiyoushisb> adam_magic_pack: happyaron ?
<baimanghuo> whymyduiyoushisb: 这你都不知道, 该打
<adam_magic_pack> whymyduiyoushisb: 必须的啊
<cherrot> whymyduiyoushisb: 着你都不知道，该打
<^k^> cherrot: define:lauchpad not defined.
<hello_> 你好
<whymyduiyoushisb> 什么是 宇宙首壕
<baimanghuo> adam_magic_pack: 你现在在用我的日本机房服务器吗?
<alvin_rxg> baimanghuo: 凑合一下 http://uploadpie.com/ojKvH
<^k^> alvin_rxg: ⇪ image/jpeg
<baimanghuo> alvin_rxg: 还行, 给你打3颗星
<alvin_rxg> baimanghuo: 羽化半径太小了，凑合一下。
<baimanghuo> alvin_rxg: 要精益求精啊
<^k^> whymyduiyoushisb: define:宇宙首壕 2014年12月6日 |...| 來自一本書，描述自己與史蒂芬霍金的生活，也描述了人類心目中的|宇宙|，同時也花 了一名編劇三年去說服作者的同意，更花了十年的時間將這故事 ...
<whymyduiyoushisb> ^k^:真听话
<onlylove> fuck! 元旦又要互换岗位
<whymyduiyoushisb> cherrot: 你搞定了？
<adam_magic_pack> baimanghuo: .
<baimanghuo> adam_magic_pack: 老弟, 咱都白活了啊
<alvin_rxg> baimanghuo: http://uploadpie.com/OgIqj
<^k^> alvin_rxg: ⇪ image/jpeg
<baimanghuo> alvin_rxg: 这个好一些
<baimanghuo> alvin_rxg: 3.5
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<whymyduiyoushisb> adam_magic_pack: baimanghuo 队友们，我也白活了啊
<baimanghuo> whymyduiyoushisb: ........ 什么仇什么怨?
<alvin_rxg> baimanghuo: gimp 还是比不上 photoshop 啊…
<cherrot> whymyduiyoushisb: 搞定what?
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 你在搞啥
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 无聊。
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 照片上那谁……
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 看上去好可怜
<whymyduiyoushisb> cherrot: 扎西啊
<alvin_rxg> onlylove:  => baimanghuo
<baimanghuo> onlylove: 我啊, alvin_rxg 帮我p一下图
<whymyduiyoushisb> roylez: 地图我已经显示出来了
<onlylove> baimanghuo: 听说你挺胖的啊，看不出啊，难道我记错了
<baimanghuo> onlylove: 这是多年以前的我啊
<baimanghuo> onlylove: 现在是不行了, 比那会儿胖了30斤
<alvin_rxg> 闪闪发光的双眼
<onlylove> baimanghuo: 才30，能看出来？
<onlylove> baimanghuo: 你要说胖了50我仔细研究下
<alvin_rxg> baimanghuo: 跟  yunfan 比呢？
<yunfan> alvin_rxg: 你🈶没见过我
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 如果看那张照片，他瘦
<yunfan> imtxc 改什么名了？
<alvin_rxg> yunfan: 上次不是看过照片么？难不成照片是5年前的？
<onlylove> yunfan: 你看5s在不
<onlylove> yunfan: 5s也不在不知道他改名叫啥了
<onlylove> yunfan: 要不你看可疑的，whois下
<baimanghuo> alvin_rxg: 不知道诶...
<hello_> hello
<baimanghuo> onlylove: 30斤还看不出来?
<^k^> hello_:点点点.  16:36
 * whymyduiyoushisb 魅蓝没说价格？
<baimanghuo> onlylove: 我很矮, 所以30斤还是挺明显的
<onlylove> baimanghuo: 160么
<baimanghuo> onlylove: 差不多
<baimanghuo> onlylove: 不过也没那么矮....
<yunfan> opera-hr: 哈哈
 * opera-hr 招人招人，发简历
<wzssyqa> opera-hr: hr 好
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 啪啪啪
<wzssyqa> opera-hr: 破公鸭嗓咋办
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 咚咚咚
<onlylove> opera-hr: 魔都么
<opera-hr> onlylove: 嗯
<whymyduiyoushisb> opera-hr: 不会唱怎么办？
<opera-hr> onlylove: 帝都可
<baimanghuo> opera-hr: jd啊
<onlylove> baimanghuo: 随便喊的，肯定是看门之类的谁都会的
<yunfan> wzssyqa: ci20降价了 还给了我个促销吗  额
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 那是优惠吧，不是降价吧
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 你手头可有带usb3的机器？ 试试走usb-eth速度如何
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 优惠是降价的台阶
<wzssyqa> 怎么试？
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 不过现在免费送我也懒得要了
<wzssyqa> 只有usb2.0的百兆网卡
<adam_magic_pack> opera-hr: 老司机包养我!
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 不是  usb-eth是把usb口模拟成ethenet 并不需要adapter
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 所以你只要两个机器 用个usb线连着就行 或者中间弄个hub
<adam_magic_pack> opera-hr: 老司机包养我!
<adam_magic_pack> opera-hr: 老司机包养我!
<yunfan> 然后各自配在一个网段里  然后开动iperf
<wzssyqa> 只有一台机器有3.0
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 你那么穷？
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 要是能跑到满速就叼了
<yunfan> onlylove: 跟穷没关系 他在上班而已
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 要不你试试走usb2的可能到50M/S
<wzssyqa> 也没有双头搞基的usb线
<yunfan> 两个usb host不能直接连？
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 只有otg的线
 * whymyduiyoushisb ç©·.
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 你们公司混猫哦
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 问题是我不在公司啊
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 额 你在哪
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 在家
<adam_magic_pack> palomino|working: 叔儿, 海盗湾还不能使么?
<baimanghuo> whymyduiyoushisb: miredo的作者貌似挺厉害的
<wzssyqa> baimanghuo: 能挖坑，然后填了的都是大神
<baimanghuo> wzssyqa: 恩... 比如你们几个dd
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 原来你也remote
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 你在家可有国际漫游？
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 国际漫游？
<wzssyqa> baimanghuo: 拜见壕，刚没认出来
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack, 這次回國好累
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 如果不介意工资的话, 他可以
<baimanghuo> wzssyqa: ...别... 别闹... 别闹了... 别闹了你... 别闹了你壕...
<adam_magic_pack> gebjgd: 白胖萌回来了?
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack, 物價真是讚
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack, 已經回德國了
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack, 隨便去買點東西200元沒了
<adam_magic_pack> gebjgd: 省下的钱转账给我
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack, 省不下來
<adam_magic_pack> gebjgd: 物价比德国贵?
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack, 顯然
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack, 錢毛的厲害
<adam_magic_pack> gebjgd: 旁观者清啊
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 你不是在家么
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack, 有幾天的空氣很讚
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 你不是在家么
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 你去非洲难道不用漫游？
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 不是
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack, 燒糊的糖炒栗子鍋味道
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: lol  见上条
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 非洲有信号么
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 有啊 要不然你现在咋连上来的
<adam_magic_pack> wzssyqa: 你去非洲了?
<wzssyqa> adam_magic_pack: 木有啊
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 咋看到的我在非洲？
<adam_magic_pack> wzssyqa: 你去过非洲了?
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 从你皮肤看出来的 :]
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 非洲人就不能移民么
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 也对 看来你在广州
<^A^> gfrog: hi
<^A^> ^k^: hi
<^k^> whymyduiyoushisb, .. 休息一下 ..  16:56
<^k^> ^A^:点点点.  16:56
<yunfan> onlylove: usb host可以通过hub连host否 ？
 * adam_magic_pack 晚上吃啥?
<whymyduiyoushisb> g 晚上吃啥
<whymyduiyoushisb> roylez: 人呢？
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 吃奥尔良烤鸡吧？
<onlylove> yunfan: 没研究过那东西
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 你吃吧
<yunfan> onlylove: 我担心直接连上会烧主板？
<opera-hr> 诸君，招matz学徒上哪个频道？
<adam_magic_pack> opera-hr: 老司机包养我!
<whymyduiyoushisb> opera-hr: #gaoji
 * adam_magic_pack 困
<opera-hr> 搅姬馒头
<onlylove> yunfan: usb有直连线，不过要单独买，中间有个小疙瘩的那种，我没见过，只是听说过
<onlylove> yunfan: 传说组USB对等网的时候用的东西
<whymyduiyoushisb> onlylove: 我有这个
<whymyduiyoushisb> onlylove: 不过据说这个并不符合usb的标准
<onlylove> yunfan: 另外，vmware似乎有种技术是不走网络栈直接通信的东西
<^k^> whymyduiyoushisb: 晚上吃啥 not defined.
<onlylove> yunfan: vmci还是啥的
<whymyduiyoushisb> adam_magic_pack: 小k也不知道晚上吃啥
 * whymyduiyoushisb 好是好，就是反应太慢了
<onlylove> whymyduiyoushisb: 他需要吃东西吗
<yunfan> onlylove: 我知道了 那个挫 中间有个芯片的 不晓得usb-hub可以否
<whymyduiyoushisb> onlylove:没说他要吃啊，就问他晚上吃啥而已
<onlylove> yunfan: 你要不试试……这个真不知道
<yunfan> onlylove: 不走网络战通信  你是说 ttl么
<yunfan> onlylove: 等我回去以后来试试了
<root____2> who can give a job?
<onlylove> yunfan: 不是，是直接在主板总线上通信，在vmware上班的时候一妹子和我说的，不是很清楚，但是确实有那么个东西，可以突破网卡极限
<onlylove> yunfan: 毕竟虚拟网卡也是网卡
<onlylove> yunfan: 有速度限制
<yunfan> onlylove: 无非是实现了个 ethernet over pci-e之类的
<onlylove> yunfan: "VMCI是VMware产品中的一个可选功能，允许虚拟机之间相互通讯。"这个东西，虚拟机可以不用网卡设备，再有，这东西有过安全问题
<root____2> quit
<onlylove> yunfan: http://pubs.vmware.com/vmci-sdk/VMCI_intro.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ VMCI Overview
<onlylove> yunfan: 限制就是，虚拟机必须在同一个物理机上
<onlylove> yunfan: 不在同一个物理机不行
<onlylove> yunfan: 说起来，直到我离开vmware，我也没用过那功能，虽然下一步就是用那东西
<onlylove> yunfan: 那个疯女人把我折腾了一顿，美帝看不下去了，说打发那个可怜孩子走吧
<yunfan> onlylove: 正常 大概就是 pci
<onlylove> yunfan: 我今天终于明白整天把我调来调去的，原来就是内部换岗
<yunfan> 呵呵
<onlylove> yunfan: nnd不就是写测试代码么，今天在这写，明天换个地方写，有区别？
<yunfan> 我要去吃饭
<whymyduiyoushisb> http://buying.meizu.com/
<^k^> whymyduiyoushisb: ⇪ 魅蓝note开放预订
<adam_magic_pack> whymyduiyoushisb: 5.5"
<adam_magic_pack> 丧心病狂
<whymyduiyoushisb> adam_magic_pack: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<adam_magic_pack> whymyduiyoushisb: 太大
<whymyduiyoushisb> adam_magic_pack: 因为不能一手掌握么队友？
<adam_magic_pack> whymyduiyoushisb: 我现在的手机真的快坏了, 打电话30分钟以上就挂不断....
<iMadper> whymyduiyoushisb: 新版的flycheck出问题了
<adam_magic_pack> whymyduiyoushisb: 过些天入MX4, 只能如此了
<iMadper> whymyduiyoushisb: nnnd
<whymyduiyoushisb> iMadper: 让你nightly
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: pro吧.
<whymyduiyoushisb> adam_magic_pack: pro吧.
<iMadper> whymyduiyoushisb: 是插件自己毁了
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 不要, 太大
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 哎, 指纹真是好东西.
<jusss> onlylove: 来个debian squeeze lts的链接
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 指纹支付赞的很
<jusss> onlylove: 装了一下午xp没撞上
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 我是花不起钱的, 你跟我说支付
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: ... ... ... 装
<jusss> xp iso不支持U盘 然后装ghost 我又没分区装不了
<jusss> 又不会做pe
<whymyduiyoushisb> adam_magic_pack: 花不起你要Nfc干什么
<adam_magic_pack> whymyduiyoushisb: 玩NFC标签
<adam_magic_pack> whymyduiyoushisb: 几块钱一张
<iMadper> nfc标签不要钱?
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 买nfc标签不需要支付?
<adam_magic_pack> ...
<iMadper> whymyduiyoushisb: 没那么贵吧, 几毛一张啊
<whymyduiyoushisb> iMadper: 李老板买的当然是好的
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 总之手机真的快坏了, 只能MX4了看来
<whymyduiyoushisb> iMadper: 八心八剑
<iMadper> whymyduiyoushisb: adam_magic_pack: 你们说的都对.
<whymyduiyoushisb> iMadper: 扒心八贱镶钻的nfc标签
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 今天早上手机自动关机, 没闹钟, 搞得我迟到, 下午打电话又挂不断 cc whymyduiyoushisb
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 你迟到了????
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 你还有迟到这一说?
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: en
<whymyduiyoushisb> adam_magic_pack: 多好，没闹钟保护你的睡眠
<whymyduiyoushisb> adam_magic_pack: 挂不断保护你的基情
 * whymyduiyoushisb 人性啊啊
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 我跟你讲, 你买个别的手机, 没电了, 也会自动关机的
<adam_magic_pack> whymyduiyoushisb: 还有好多电竟然自动关机
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: ^^
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 我的ios, 还会是不是自己重启一下呢
 * whymyduiyoushisb 剁手兴
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: 借口
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: 想换新手机的借口
<jusss> whymyduiyoushisb: 你发的那个ubuntu下载下来后发现竟然是wubi安装。。。我都没win了怎么装
<whymyduiyoushisb> jusss: 你确定？
<jusss> whymyduiyoushisb: 确定， wubi.exe
<whymyduiyoushisb> jusss: 赞
<onlylove> jusss: 所有的ubuntu里面都有这个，只要支持wubi
<onlylove> jusss: 为啥是squeeze，wheezy不行么
<onlylove> whymyduiyoushisb: 别听jusss胡扯，debian里面还有个.exe让windows用户可以安装呢
<jusss> onlylove: wheezy经常出现连不上网，所以才想换
<onlylove> jusss: 你网卡有毛病，扔了吧
<jusss> onlylove: 2004的老台式机，光驱坏了
<jusss> onlylove: xp就没毛病呀
<onlylove> jusss: 你随意
<onlylove> jusss: 反正我机器上没出过这种问题
<onlylove> jusss: 肯定还是网卡驱动的事情
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯
<jusss> onlylove: 那怎么办
<onlylove> jusss: 装sid
<jusss> onlylove: vbox可以装osx吗
<onlylove> jusss: 你可以试试黑苹果
<freeflying> happyaron: unstable的iso哪里有
<freeflying> jusss: vmware 可以
<onlylove> freeflying: 没有苹果硬件，能装OSX？
<whymyduiyoushisb> freeflying:debian的？
<onlylove> freeflying: 我记得苹果是有TPM的
<freeflying> whymyduiyoushisb: 当然
<onlylove> 用daily build 安装的时候直接选sid源就好了
<whymyduiyoushisb> freeflying: 先装一个最小的testing
<whymyduiyoushisb> freeflying: 然后升级上去就行
<jusss> freeflying: 嗯
<jzp113> hi
<^k^> jzp113:点点点.  18:18
<jusss> onlylove: 装完debian6 ifconfig直接不显示eth0
 * jusss 悲哀的一天
<jzp113> 哎 发烧了
<onlylove> jusss: lspci看看有没有网卡，是啥
<onlylove> jusss: 不是via的集成吧
<onlylove> jusss: 或者marvell的？
<onlylove> jusss: 按说04年，正式8139火的时候，那时候的独立卡都是8139的
<jzp113> onlylove, 原来连接到服务器 来了什么down
<onlylove> jusss: 不过不排除个别via的集成，反正我见过
<jusss> onlylove: Atheros Commiutation L2 fast xxxxxxx
<jusss> onlylove: ethernet controller
<onlylove> jusss: ath的？没问题啊
<onlylove> jusss: 你要不用wheezy吧
<jusss> onlylove: 试过wheezy了，经常不能用
<jusss> onlylove: 不能联网
<onlylove> 那就更新backports到最新
<onlylove> jusss: 或者你把机器拆开看看里面的芯片
<jusss> onlylove: 网卡芯片长啥样
<onlylove> jusss: http://blog.chinaunix.net/uid-88309-id-2453396.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Redhat linux AS5下驱动Atheros L2网卡-tgl9-ChinaUnix博客
<onlylove> jusss: 你没救了
<onlylove> jusss: 这种芯片，会在上面写，自己叫atheros的
<jusss> Atheros Communication L2 fast ethernet
<onlylove> jusss: 我记得squeeze是2.6.32，驱动ath9k的无线网卡都没问题
<onlylove> jusss: atheros对linux还是不错的，至少有驱动代码，不像ralink那么蛋疼
<onlylove> jusss: http://www.qca.qualcomm.com/drivers/LINUX_L2-linux-v1.0.40.4.zip
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 长度=81.39 kiB ; type=application/zip
 * whymyduiyoushisb 这是说习近平要交养老保险了？ http://news.jinghua.cn/806/c/201412/23/n3929288.shtml
<jusss> onlylove: 然后makefile?
<onlylove> jusss: 差不多吧，自己搞
<gfrog> whymyduiyoushisb: 恭喜
<onlylove> jusss: 不过，你要知道，这个东西，我记得升级kernel要重新compile下
<jusss> 嗯
<whymyduiyoushisb> gfrog: 恭喜啥？
<gfrog> whymyduiyoushisb: 遇到猪一样的队友
<whymyduiyoushisb> gfrog: 读懂啦...这个是我昨天看视频有个打lol的人起的名字
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 无线网卡问题，急，求解救。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467089 今天刚把电脑装了12.04，无线指示灯不亮，通过无线开关也无法打开，我按照这个链接http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=180&t=459187&p=3119375#p3119375里说的输入命令里，里面也有我的一些操
<^k^>  ─> 作结果，那些是在14.04下面操作的，麻烦兄弟们看看那个帖子帮我解决下，新手，学习中现在即便是 …
<roylez> gfrog: 猪跟吉娃做队友，很配啦
<roylez> whymyduiyoushisb: 黑毛
<whymyduiyoushisb> roylez: ...
<whymyduiyoushisb> roylez: 这都能被你发现...
<jusss> whymyduiyoushisb: debian为啥会带exim这种一般人不用的，而不带make这种？
<whymyduiyoushisb> jusss:exim?
<jusss> whymyduiyoushisb: 嗯
<roylez> jusss: 您在说啥？
<jusss> whymyduiyoushisb: 连exim这种都默认带着却不带make
<jusss> roylez: debian呀
<jusss> 装了debian却发现没网卡驱动
<jusss> 下了网卡源代码却发现没有make
<jusss> 连exim这种不用的都带，为啥不带make
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • vbox装的xp不显示桌面图标和任务栏了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467090 如题。。。鼠标右键没有 ctrl+alt+del组合键没有 win键也没有。。。就是一个桌面背景 之前装的360小图标倒是可以点点 重启进安全模式 桌面和任务栏是正常的。 我也不知道装什么玩意了。。。
<^k^>  ─> 好像就用360更新了下蓝屏补丁 更新完重启过还没事的。。。 网上找的： 开始，运行，输入 regedit …
<roylez> cherrot: 工作找到了？
<jusss> 然后下了make
<jusss> make却又提示kernel source没找到
<jusss> 这是何等的卧槽
<roylez> jusss: 这样也比redhat友好多了....
<jusss> 因为显卡驱动没安装，我要去下源码然后发现make没有我去下make现在又说kernel source没有
<jusss> roylez: debian连exim这种都没人用的东西都自带，为啥不自带make和kernel source
<roylez> jusss: 别问我
<jusss> 人家windows下个驱动精灵就各种驱动都下来了，多简单操作
<jusss> 这种2b系统怪不得没人用，
<jusss> 该带的你不带，不该带的你都带
<jusss> 下载了linux-headers却又提示gcc没装
<jusss> 算了不装了，这得多麻烦
<jusss> 一个包接一个包
<jusss> 还是在没网的情况下
<cherrot> roylez: 找到了
<cherrot> roylez: 下周交接
<roylez> 不需要提前一个月通知辞职么？
<cherrot> roylez: 没这么麻烦  卷铺盖卷走人就行了
<roylez> cherrot: 看来企鹅也有企鹅的好处啊
<roylez> cherrot: 新工作怎么样？会不会很忙？
<cherrot> roylez: 刚开始应该会吧  感觉不会太忙 虽然是创业团队
<cherrot> roylez: git库搞起来？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • ubuntu14.10 64位附加驱动里没有选项 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467093 换了好几个源都不管用，能搜到nvidia驱动，也能下载安装，但不起作用。gt850显卡。 统计信息: 发表于 由 swq93 — 2014-12-23 19:34
<jiero> cherrot:  又拿到一本书。。。
<jiero> cherrot:  ros 机器人的。
<cherrot> jiero: ros 机器人？
<jiero> cherrot:   http://item.jd.com/11557934.html?jd_pop=f8938d0e-73f1-4af2-9078-cd3f1a2859dc#comments-list 这本
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ 《ROS机器人程序设计》(Aaron Martinez ，Enrique Fernández)【摘要 书评 试读】- 京东图书
<jiero> cherrot: 听一下关于现在的机器人情况
 * jiero 知道，果然人们还是不愿意投资未知的东西。
<jiero> 更喜欢将钱放在文化产品中 - 漫画，电影，书籍。。。
<lainme> onlylove: 那就双系统。自己选择的单系统，又没人强迫
<lainme> onlylove: 打錯了……
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • 归档管理器没有名称 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467096 归档管理器没有名称 少了一列。。。。各位 知道怎么办吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 古里古怪 — 2014-12-23 21:05
<rainbowdash--> :)
<Noah> #codeigniter-cn
<happyaron> iMadper: 拜妹子壕
<happyaron> FJKong: 拜孔叔壕
<happyaron> gfrog: 壕基蛙
<happyaron> bumanghuo: 拜万人斩 imtxc
<happyaron> huntxu: 拜remote壕
<FJKong> .
<happyaron> kandu: 拜能人
<iMadper> happyaron: 蓉蓉酱~
<happyaron> lainme: 拜蓝莓姐
<happyaron> scateu: 拜康哥壕
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 拜袜子壕
<happyaron> yunfan: 拜胸毛男
<happyaron> ypwong: 拜黄sir
<happyaron> iMadper: ...
<iMadper> happyaron: 咋? 你不喜欢这个名字?
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 重启机器去
<happyaron> iMadper: 不喜。。
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 额
<iMadper> happyaron: 那只能叫你首壕了
<happyaron> iMadper: ...
<happyaron> iMadper: 拜妹子壕
<iMadper> happyaron: lol~
<kandu> happyaron: 哈皮好
<scan_> 中国家伙在不
<scan_> 。。。
<scan_> 有人吗
<^k^> scan_:点点点.  22:08
<scan_> 没有。
<scan_> 有走了
<wzssyqa> scan_: 什么事情
<scan_> 我想看看有没有人
<scan_> 有人
<wzssyqa> 啥叫“中国家伙”？
<scan_> 就是chinese guy
<wzssyqa> scan_: 汉语不太熟练？
<scan_> 我是中国的
<wzssyqa> 好吧
<scan_> 本来就是
<kandu> scan_: 杭州的?
<scan_> 你知道？？
<scan_> 对啊，，我是杭州的
<scan_> 杭州萧山
<scan_> 我想问一个问题，下次怎么加到中国人的地方讨论问题？
<scan_> nobody else, i'd go
<kandu> scan_: 正好要去。那儿有什么茶馆不错？
<kandu> scan_: 恒隆广场附近的
<scan_> 我不清楚哪儿的茶馆
<scan_> ok,,,byeguys
<jusss> hi all
<wzssyqa> jusss: hi
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  22:29
<jusss> wzssyqa: 我想装os x
<jusss> wzssyqa: 有建议没
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • linux2.6.32 intel gma3600/3560显示驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467097 不知道哪位大侠有没有遇到过linux2.6.32+intel gma3600/3560显示无法驱动的问题!高版本3.12kernel有.不知道2.6.32下面有没有什么方案.intel好像没提供单独的驱动! 统计信息: 发表于 由 pippo12345 — 2014-12-23 21:37
<wzssyqa> jusss: 备份好分区表
<jusss> wzssyqa: vbox里装
<jusss> LOL
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 安装完USB无线网卡后，重启机器，顶部工具栏没有网络管理图标，无法上网 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467098 郁闷 统计信息: 发表于 由 hanlif — 2014-12-23 22:57
<wzssyqa> jusss: 那没有试过
<jusss> wzssyqa: 所以你真装过osx?不是在虚拟机里？
<wzssyqa> jusss: 对啊
<wzssyqa> jusss: 反正就是如果有别的分区，一定备份好数据和分区表
<idoo> 我在家里的ubuntu上开启了SSHD，通过拨号上网，在同内网的机子能连上
<idoo> 怎么才能从外网连上我的linux
<jusss> wzssyqa: I feel so lonely
<idoo> English？or，Chinese？
<wzssyqa> jusss: 找妹子约，或者学我习惯之
<iMadper> idoo: http://www.cnblogs.com/eshizhan/archive/2012/07/16/2592902.html
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ SSH反向连接及Autossh - eshizhan - 博客园
<iMadper> idoo: 这种问题自己google就行了.
<idoo> iMadper: 谢谢，如果我在外网也没有固定ip的情况下也能实现吗？
<iMadper> idoo: 不能.
<iMadper> idoo: 至少一个是固定的, 公网ip.
<iMadper> idoo: 如果两个都不是, 那么你需要一个固定ip做中继.
<iMadper> idoo: 随便找个udp打洞的例子看看.
<iMadper> idoo: 或者考虑配置你的路由器, 做固定的端口映射.
<iMadper> idoo: 然后保证你家里的网不掉线. (因为掉线之后会换ip, 然后你在外面就又没办法知道自己的ip了)
<idoo> iMadper: 我试过做路由器映射了，没用，我家被分配到的是电信公司的内网ip不是公网ip
<iMadper> idoo: 哦, 那就只能反向链接了.
<iMadper> idoo: 找个vps做中继呗
<idoo> iMadper: 看来只能去研究一下这个方向了
<idoo> iMadper: 谢谢啦
<iMadper> idoo: 这个还用研究? 就一个问题, 你有没有vps.
<iMadper> idoo: 有就能做, 没有就没办法.
<idoo> iMadper: 我是说研究一下怎么去搞个vps，就是没有啊
<iMadper> idoo: ä¹°.
<idoo> iMadper: 嗯，收藏了好多vps的商家，是时候出手了
<wzssyqa> idoo: 要炒vps么？
<iMadper> wzssyqa: 我才是炒vps的.
 * iMadper <- 一个相当vps二道贩子而不能的少年
<wzssyqa> iMadper: 你应该去贩卖妹子
<hello> 你好
#ubuntu-cn 2014-12-24
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • Ubuntu14.10 如何安装mksquashfs http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467101 因为工作需要，在此系统下要使用mksquashfs工具，但始终不能在软件源中找到这个工具。不知道有什么好办法？ 我在Ubuntu10.04中也遇到这问题，也没有办法解决：（ 统计信息: 发表于 由 feibob — 2014-12-
<^k^>  ─> 24 1:25
<jackness> iMadper,早上好啊，想你了
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<kingbo> hi
<^k^> kingbo:点点点.  08:55
<jackness> hi 大家好
<jackness> 你们都忙吗？
<jackness> 我很闲啊
<eric_001> 现在不是上班时间吗，你怎么那么闲？
<tryit> iMadper, 好早啊
<iMadper> tryit: 刚睡醒
<iMadper> tryit: 正要去上班, 早嘛? lol~
<tryit> iMadper, 你这是在哪挂着irc?
<iMadper> tryit: 我的笔记本啊
<tryit> iMadper, 路上？
<iMadper> tryit: 家里, 还没出发呢
<iMadper> 我得下线去上班了
<iMadper> 回聊
<tyrcra> 有人在吗
<^k^> tyrcra:点点点.  09:20
<tyrcra> 求解救
<tyrcra> 我把一个分区设置为了Empty
<tyrcra> 改不回去了 。。。
<tyrcra> 现在对那个分区什么操作都不可以  也删不掉
<tyrcra> 有没类似WINHEX那样的 可以直接改扇区的工具
<kingbo> tyrcra: 把一个分区设置为了Empty?不懂
<tyrcra> kingbo, System ID
<kingbo> tyrcra: UUID?
<tyrcra> 。。。 不是
<kingbo> tyrcra: 直接df不行么？
<kingbo> tyrcra: 我不懂，请大师吧
<tyrcra> 已fdisk d然后n了
<tyrcra> 好像没出大事
<freeflying> hg咋用socks代理
<freeflying> gfrog: ^
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • virtuanbox安装问题，12.04 server i386版本，多种方法折腾还是不行。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467102 1、系统环境：12.04 server i386版本 2、安装方式：apt-get install virtualbox 3、安装时提示： ”ubuntu12.04 virtuanbox Failed, trying without DKMS“ 4、启动virtualbox的一个虚拟机时提示
<^k^>  ─> ： Kernel driver not installed (rc=-1908) The VirtualBox Linux kernel driver (vboxdrv) is either not loaded or there is a permis …
<yunfan> 尼加拉瓜大运河开工 中国拥100年运营权
<jiero> yunfan: 。。。
<jiero> yunfan: 昨天我听说亚马逊花了1400亿美元投资，美国人的投资源是别的国家实际上，然后美元一贬值，基础设施已经建立。领袖地位继续。是这样吗？
<jiero> MSErgo4K:  我需要工作 呀 - 穷的没东西了。
<sennn> hi
<MSErgo4K> jiero: 你之前不是有工作嘛?
<^k^> sennn:点点点.  10:16
<jiero> MSErgo4K: 什么时候？
<MSErgo4K> jiero: 之前在潍坊还有深圳不是都有工作?
<jiero> MSErgo4K: 在深圳没有
<MSErgo4K> 哦
<jiero> MSErgo4K:  干什么都不想超过3个月
<MSErgo4K> jiero: 我从来就不想工作, 不过为了生活, 没办法啊
<yunfan> jiero: 这个干我毛事啊
<yunfan> MSErgo4K: 有钱谁想上班啊
<yunfan> 一般有钱人上班都是为了指挥别人上班的
<slucx> yunfan: 有钱的话指挥都懒得指挥，直接天天出去玩了
<alvin_rxg> 伙计们，这怎么解释？  http://uploadpie.com/Swe5I
<^k^> alvin_rxg: ⇪ image/png
<jiero> MSErgo4K: 我一直在不停的想不停工作累死自己。
<jiero> MSErgo4K: 好吧。
<^A^> 呵呵,工作狂
<jiero> 。。。
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 你比较适合搞投资呀
<^H^> jiero: 求带啊
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 我讨厌。
<^H^> jiero: 到时候分我点利息就好了
<Guest24513> 咋个都给注册了
<jiero> ^H^ 你的破nick很麻烦，我不是用英文键盘没有对应键帽提示；中文输入法启用时候无法直接输入那符合
<^H^> jiero: 赞
<jiero> 赞毛。
<jiero> 直接 /ignore
<^H^> jiero: 赞
<alvin_rxg> jiero: ^ 在中文输入法下边对应的是 …… 呀。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 好吧，我这个键盘键帽没有那些符号。位置我记不住。
<^H^> MSErgo4K:
<^H^> http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/aea4b9e0jw1enk1ymeghjj20d00lf0ys.jpg 去
<^H^> 不去？
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 苹果键盘？
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 不是，是欧洲哪国文字的键盘
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 图便宜随意买了一个凑数
<alvin_rxg> ..
<^H^> MSErgo4K: 发财成为富一代的好机会啊
<MSErgo4K> ^H^: ... ... 你去吧
<^H^> MSErgo4K: 你不去等我找到了我可不分你
<^H^> alvin_rxg: 你去不去？
<MSErgo4K> ^H^: ... ...
 * ^H^ 挖宝藏缺少路费，赞助路费分宝藏啦！
<alvin_rxg> ^H^: 我赞助你10块钱路费
<MSErgo4K> ^H^: alvin_rxg 的10块钱够了, 就在香山那边儿
<^H^> MSErgo4K:不够啊，地铁公交涨价啦
<MSErgo4K> ^H^: 赶紧去啊, 趁着没涨价呢
<^H^> MSErgo4K: 我又不是只缺路费...
 * ^H^ 挖宝藏缺少装备费，赞助装备费分宝藏啦！
<^H^> MSErgo4K: 等我都众筹齐了估计就涨价了
<MSErgo4K> ^H^: 等众筹齐了, 你还不一定能活着呢
<^H^> MSErgo4K:这个应该肯定或者
<jiero> MSErgo4K: 我还没活。。。
<jiero> MSErgo4K: 我不在香山呀。在香山哪里就免费住宿吃饭了。
<MSErgo4K> jiero: 快去挖金子啊
<jiero> MSErgo4K: 。没意思。
 * jiero 讨厌奢侈品。
<jiero> lol
<jiero> MSErgo4K: 我是不是太多讨厌的所以不能活
 * ^H^ 平安夜又有多少女孩被以送苹果的名义，给骗去吃了香蕉，还喝了豆浆。苹果的英语咋说来着，挨炮。
<MSErgo4K> jiero: 你是太有钱了, 怎么都能活
<jiero> MSErgo4K: 。。。我哪里有钱。
<MSErgo4K> jiero: 可以任性到不用上班.
<jiero> MSErgo4K: 这里除了 jusss 都比我有钱。
<MSErgo4K> jiero: 我也任性, 但是我没办法不上班.
<jiero> MSErgo4K: 我是没钱也任性。
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 求助：linux网桥搭建后，iptables的FORWARD表功能无效 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467103 1、在linux下 eth0、eth1、eth2 三个接口 2、eth0、eth1 搭建网桥 3、网桥搭建后问题就来了，iptables的FORWARD表不起作用了。另外，一台机器使用该网桥联网，并没有按照FORWARD表
<^k^>  ─> 的规则。 4、而INPUT表、OUTPUT表是正常工作的 各位搭建过网桥的，请传授你们的经验，谢谢！ 统计 …
<^H^> MSErgo4K: 哪吃？
<MSErgo4K> ^H^: 麻辣烫?
<^H^> MSErgo4K:6块钱的？
<MSErgo4K> ...
<^H^> MSErgo4K: 换点别的吃吧..
<MSErgo4K> ^H^: 那你说
<^H^> MSErgo4K: 吃鸡吧
<^H^> MSErgo4K: 黄闷鸡
<^H^> MSErgo4K: 上次咱们说的那个
<MSErgo4K> 行
<jiero> 吃什么。
 * jiero 现在又在煮水吃
<^H^> MSErgo4K: 这个非5g的真是慢
<MSErgo4K> 是啊
 * ^H^ 饿
<sennn> 挣钱
<jiero> MSErgo4K: 我没法回请你了。没钱了。
<MSErgo4K> jiero: 不用.
<jiero> MSErgo4K: 找工作呀，喳喳我找不到工作
<MSErgo4K> ^H^: 有啥能减少淀粉摄入的午饭选择没有?
<^H^> MSErgo4K: 不吃淀粉啊
<^H^> MSErgo4K: 我想想
<MSErgo4K> ^H^: 尽量少吃淀粉啊
<MSErgo4K> ^H^: 所以我都选麻辣烫的...
<^H^> MSErgo4K: 那就只有吃肉了
<MSErgo4K> ^H^: 吃不起啊
<^H^> MSErgo4K: coco?
<MSErgo4K> ^H^: 你丫发财了?
<^H^> MSErgo4K: 嗯，昨天银行发了1快多的利息
<^H^> MSErgo4K: 发了
<MSErgo4K> ^H^: 这么快就挖回来那些金子了?
<MSErgo4K> 走, 吃去
<MSErgo4K> go go
<^H^> MSErgo4K: 略贵啊
<MSErgo4K> ^H^: lol~ 是贵
<^H^> MSErgo4K: 不吃，周五去吃正宗的印度咖喱
<MSErgo4K> ^H^: 也对.
<^H^> MSErgo4K: 换一个
<MSErgo4K> ^H^: satay?
<^H^> MSErgo4K: 这啥？
<MSErgo4K> ^H^: 楼下的那个新加坡菜
<yunfan> MSErgo4K:  吃煮土豆
<^H^> MSErgo4K:算了，估计也不便宜...咱们还是等等吃鸡吧
<MSErgo4K> ^H^: 行
<MSErgo4K> yunfan: 土豆淀粉少?
<yunfan> MSErgo4K: 是的 薯片热量高只是因为用油炸
<yunfan> MSErgo4K: 枪炮病菌与钢铁一书就分析了 北美印地安人没办法更进一步文明根源在于土豆玉米之类的淀粉含量不如旧大陆的那些作物
<yunfan> 不过今天倒是反过来了 大家都追求健康了
<MSErgo4K> yunfan: 哦, 可是我不喜欢吃土豆...
<^H^> MSErgo4K: http://waimai.baidu.com/waimai/shop/16377372737202438569
<^k^> ^H^: ⇪ 合利屋(三元桥店)外卖_合利屋(三元桥店)电话|合利屋(三元桥店)网上订餐|合利屋(三元桥店)菜单 - 城市外卖 - 百度外卖
<^H^> MSErgo4K:这个不错啊
<yunfan> MSErgo4K: 我也不喜欢 所以我吃了一餐以后就放弃 改吃煮玉米了
<yunfan> MSErgo4K: 对了 你可以试试魔芋粉制品  这个完全没能量
<yunfan> 除非厂家另外添加
<alvin_rxg>  curl -I jandan.net
<alvin_rxg> HTTP/1.1 502 Bad Gateway
<^H^> MSErgo4K:你吃什么？
<MSErgo4K> ^H^: 牛肉炒饭吧
<MSErgo4K> ^H^: 要不要叫上yuning?
<^H^> MSErgo4K: 叫叫叫
<MSErgo4K> yunfan: 好, 魔芋粉制品好
<^H^> MSErgo4K: 开这个吧 百度时代网络技术（北京）有限公司
<yunfan> onlylove: 我靠 我刚才在android那边装了个iperf  让他做server 测出来网速是 135Mbit/s
<yunfan> MSErgo4K:  如果你需要点口味  魔芋粥有一些各种口味的 代价是会添加点额外的能量
<MSErgo4K> yunfan: 少量的能量不用担心, 基础代谢也会消耗很多
<yunfan> MSErgo4K: 我看不出来我们这些人有啥代谢  而且其实有的地方能量摄入很大 比如随口开罐饮料
<yunfan> 但我现在最关心的是那些有 usb3口的android设备 走 usbnet跟主机通讯的速率
<MSErgo4K> yunfan: 早就不喝这种饮料了.
<MSErgo4K> yunfan: 我去咖啡厅喝咖啡都说不要加糖
<MSErgo4K> yunfan: 1杯黑咖啡(200.0毫升)含有热量2大卡
<yunfan> MSErgo4K: 哦 好的
<onlylove> yunfan: 你的路由是300M的吧，我不太清楚手机wifi是多少，不过至少150吧？
<yunfan> onlylove: 不是走路由  手机直接用usb线连pc
<alvin_rxg> .. ..
<yunfan> onlylove: android手机有个功能 叫做通过usb上网
<yunfan> 他其实就是用 usbnet跟主机开个局域网而已
<yunfan> 所以我利用那个 然后装个iperf来测的
<onlylove> 135M,假设是100M的话，大概是11MB的速度
<onlylove> 还没到USB2的峰值
<yunfan> 我换了不少window size 发现始终是 135Mbit/s 估计是我那个usb线的峰值了
<onlylove> 有可能是设备问题，也有可能是别的问题
<yunfan> onlylove: usb是主从的  所以模拟成网络这种峰值要/2
<yunfan> onlylove: 也就是峰值240Mbps 然后pc跟我手机这边还有个中转
<yunfan> 估计是我手机这边的usb控制器的问题
<yunfan> onlylove: 等我回家 我去弄个带usb3的盒子看看
<onlylove> 240M差不多了吧
<onlylove> 我记得USB2也就25MB
<onlylove> 读取
<onlylove> 写的话能折半？
<yunfan> onlylove: 这个iperf只是测试通过速度
<yunfan> 又不涉及读写文件系统
<yunfan> 我觉得以后是可以考虑局域网内那些redis节点用usb3连 嘿嘿 估计会比用千兆卡 快
<onlylove> 设备钱呢
<yunfan> 设备才几块钱
<onlylove> 说起来现在土豪一点的机房，不都是万兆卡么
<onlylove> 你那几块钱的，能持续工作多久不坏掉
<MSErgo4K> http://www.slideshare.net/jeffz/why-java-sucks-and-c-rocks-final   <--   哈哈哈哈哈哈, 深仇大恨
<yunfan> onlylove: pci2usb3才几十块
<^k^> ⇪ t: 取标题超时 execution expired
<onlylove> yunfan: 但是我觉得芯片的发热问题真的很有必要考虑
<yunfan> onlylove: 其实我觉得奇怪的是 我的手机是usb otg的 为何可以直接连pc呢
<yunfan> 这不是等于host to host么
<onlylove> 喵咪咪的，不想写代码，又有时间催着的感觉真TM难受
<kingbo> 刚测试了一下，好象gcc不支持__attribute__((regparm(0)))了，是不是这样子啊？
 * ^H^ 我觉得我饿过劲了...
<onlylove> 过了元旦又要开始用selenium，真折腾
<onlylove> ^H^: 那就等晚上再说，你估计饿一顿没太大问题
<MSErgo4K> ^H^: 我也不怎么饿了. 怎么破.
<onlylove> yunfan: 你用eclipse不，像public private static这样的，有补全插件不
<nyfair> 日前，美国隐私倡导组织披露了执法机关监控手机的相关记录，称芝加哥警方监听抗议活动人士手机的行为“证据确凿”。
<nyfair> 报道称，12月19日，在芝加哥一场抗议弗格森大陪审团所做决定的游行中，人群中流传着警察跟踪组织者克里蒂安·瑞伊·科隆(Kristiana Rae Colón)手机的传言。很多抗议者相信，芝加哥警察局的确使用了所谓的“黄貂鱼”跟踪器。
<onlylove> nyfair: 牛牛你来啦
<nyfair> 初，义军首领为班长，以团支书为后，班里急先锋常约团支书，为校园一霸，不悦，一组组长进言班长，欲将团支书与急先锋以收其心，班长许之，急先锋拜服，言班长真乃天子风范也。
<nyfair> 后北伐教育局，保安王富贵有万夫不敌之勇，用校工李大雄为将，战先锋体委于二路人行道，三战俘之，王富贵自取自行车一辆，从后包抄，破英语课代表于压粮，废一组组长于后勤，至中军，见班长，乃推自行车，势如破竹，二组组长，三组组长不敢挡，慌忙逃窜，自相践踏，四组组长被践踏而亡，唯急先锋一马当先，推山地车与王富贵交
<nyfair> 及校长作诗，言班长脑子不如猪，急先锋大怒，要暗杀校长，班长阻止三次不能，乃去，却见团支书投诚，忘昔日自由*之誓言，婉言承恩校长胯下，嘴角咬牙出血，连团支书一起，杀之，取二人头颅见班长，班长大惧，讪笑曰：子神勇之将，不在王富贵之下。抚其背曰，子真无知樊哙也。及急先锋出，班长拨110，报警，因其自首原因，不判æ­
<jiero> nyfair: 。。。又来奇文
<yunfan> nyfair: 你们也许觉得好牛逼 我这个正牌文科出生的只觉得好多文言乱用
<yunfan> onlylove: 不用eclipse
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • Ubuntu12.04系统修复 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467104 因为原来的硬盘损坏，不能进入系统，所以换了一块硬盘，把原来硬盘的备份还原到新硬盘上，系统无法启动，有没有办法呀？？？求指教！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 JJIIKKEE — 2014-12-24 13:14
<nyfair> yunfan: 这年头网上能看的文言文不多了，凑活着吧，比贴吧那堆垃圾诗好多了
<nyfair> jiero: 你几天没看新闻了，这是事实
<yunfan> nyfair: 都别扭  没水平还是不要show这个
<nyfair> yunfan: 这年头随便扯几句别人都能拜服你说湿人，当然要show了
<nyfair> 你看
<nyfair> 只要
<nyfair> 有了回车
<nyfair> 人人
<nyfair> 都是诗人
<yunfan> 是的 观察仔细
<jiero> nyfair: 。。。不知道我多少天不看了。觉得自己不去参与的就不看。
<yunfan> 老而不死 是为贼
<MSErgo4K> baihuo: 128.199.153.182
<jiero> yunfan: 大家都愿意作不老贼
<yunfan> jiero: 哦
 * jiero 现在好奇自己什么都想的怪癖
<jiero> yunfan: 怎么找工作的？
<MSErgo4K> baihuo: 有个问题.
<baihuo> MSErgo4K:.
<MSErgo4K> baihuo: 我的fx通过fwall访问一个ipv6的网站. 这个时候, fx是通过ipv6来链接的fwall?
<baihuo> MSErgo4K:1+1=2
<baihuo> MSErgo4K: 不是啊，你写的socks5代理是ipv4啊
<MSErgo4K> baihuo: 恩, 那我发现一个大bug
<baihuo> MSErgo4K: .
<baihuo> MSErgo4K: 开个bug
<MSErgo4K> baihuo: 等我看看先
<jzp113> 又是ipv6
<jzp113> 明天考编译原理
<jzp113> 无聊
<jusss> onlylove: blabla ;-)
<yunfan> jiero: 嗯
<baihuo> MSErgo4K: 我这边根本就不能反问
<kandu> jzp113: 考什么内容?
<jzp113> 文法
<jusss> kandu: 教教我怎么用u盘装xp
<jzp113> kandu, 还有词法分析的
<kandu> jzp113: 是考原理，还是 lex yacc 的使用?
<jiero> yunfan: 。。。
<MSErgo4K> baihuo: 反问?
<baihuo> MSErgo4K:访问
<MSErgo4K> baihuo: 你用的新加坡的?
<baihuo> MSErgo4K: 我说ipv6
<kandu> jusss: 京东买电脑的网页好像有
<jzp113> 原理
<MSErgo4K> baihuo: 新加坡的要重启才有ipv6
<jzp113> DO有
<baihuo> MSErgo4K: 不是，我是说我的浏览器直接就定向到搜索去了
<MSErgo4K> baihuo: 你没添加[]吧?
<MSErgo4K> baihuo: 一定要有[]的
<jzp113> DO 我记得纽约 和 阿姆斯特丹 基辅都有ipv6
<baihuo> MSErgo4K: 我不加端口啊
<MSErgo4K> baihuo: 那也需要[]
<MSErgo4K> baihuo: http://[2001:da8:9000::232]/admin.php
<^k^> MSErgo4K: ⇪ 取标题 bad URI(absolute but no path): http://
<MSErgo4K> baihuo: []貌似就是必须的
<kandu> jzp113: 你们学校要求真高
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总壕大大
<freeflying> gfrog: ?
<gfrog> baihuo: 白伙
<baihuo> gfrog: 娃娃
<gfrog> happyaron: 蓉蓉
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<happyaron> gfrog: 蛙蛙
<happyaron> MSErgo4K: 妹子壕
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总，我改造我家wifi彻底失败了，做ap那个路由简直就是限速器
<gfrog> MSErgo4K: 妹子壕
<gfrog> baihuo: happyaron 今年年底没腐败聚会么？
<baihuo> gfrog:赞
<MSErgo4K> gfrog: 你怎么也不乖了
<gfrog> baihuo: ……
<gfrog> MSErgo4K: 我从来也没乖
<freeflying> gfrog: 我家里得网络也是让白痴开发商给搞废了，网线都是很烂的，只能跑百兆
<MSErgo4K> gfrog: http://ipv6.tsinghua.edu.cn/ipv6-isatap/   这货, 有办法在nat后面用吗?
<^k^> MSErgo4K: ⇪ IPv6 ISATAP配置說明 - 清华大学IPv6
<gfrog> freeflying: 把线拽出来重新布吧
<gfrog> MSErgo4K: 没看过这玩意……
<MSErgo4K> gfrog: 昂...
<freeflying> baihuo: go的binary却是很大啊，前两天听人吐槽，刚刚试了个hello world都要1M多
<freeflying> gfrog: 没法拽
<baihuo> freeflying:不能这么比
<baihuo> freeflying: 每个go的binary都是带一个完整的runtime的
<baihuo> freeflying: 拿hello world比那些动态链接的，肯定不行啊
<gfrog> MSErgo4K: 不知道，不过就那么几个命令，试试呗
<freeflying> baihuo: 这个不能说不是短板啊
<MSErgo4K> gfrog: 已经试过了, 因为没有公网ip, 所以不成功
<gfrog> freeflying: 不能吧，线在线管里一般都能抽出来啊
<gfrog> MSErgo4K: 那我在我出口路由上试试，那上面应该有public ip
<freeflying> gfrog: 没戏，肯定有地方折弯了
<baihuo> freeflying: why? 有多少人会拿hello world那种规模的程序实际用呢
<gfrog> freeflying: 额…… 这就不好说了……
<gfrog> freeflying: 跑11ac无线吧
<MSErgo4K> gfrog: 我自己家的路由器有公网ip, 多播之后能有多个, 我有办法让我得笔记本也拿一个公网ip嘛?
<freeflying> baihuo: 实际应用中如果大家都用一套库编译还好，如果不同，每个人得binary都很大啊
<jusss> 这几天看吸血鬼日记发现里面女配都比女主漂亮呀
<baihuo> freeflying: 弯得掰直就好了啊，又不是 掰不直
<gfrog> MSErgo4K: 貌似不能
<jusss> 好多漂亮女配
<MSErgo4K> gfrog: 哦... 那难度大...
<baihuo> freeflying:啥？
<freeflying> baihuo: 线槽，埋在墙里的
<gfrog> MSErgo4K: 在路由上跑tunnel撒
<baihuo> freeflying: go是纯静态的，没有库啊
<MSErgo4K> gfrog: 恩, 有道理.
<freeflying> gfrog: ac路由有啥靠谱推荐不
<gfrog> MSErgo4K: 额，openwrt还要额外的module么？ 我加载了ipv6模块，但是建tunnel还是报错
<happyaron> freeflying: tplink 那个就可以了
<freeflying> happyaron: 型号
<MSErgo4K> baihuo: http://[2001:da8:9000::232]/   得到的addressType是3. 域名.
<gfrog> freeflying: 这个啊…… 不太了解，目前各家旗舰都支持ac了吧？
<happyaron> freeflying: wdr7500
<^k^> MSErgo4K: ⇪ 取标题 bad URI(absolute but no path): http://
<freeflying> 不要天线外露的
<MSErgo4K> gfrog: 我不知道啊, 我还没试过呢
<happyaron> freeflying: 那就belkin了把
<happyaron> fr
<baihuo> MSErgo4K: 难道是浏览器的问题？
<freeflying> baihuo: 我还是继续去学我的go区
<baihuo> MSErgo4K: 你换一个？
<MSErgo4K> baihuo: 我用chrome试试看
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿不喜欢路由翘尾巴？ lol
<freeflying> gfrog: 天线搁外面只能说技术矬，不会设计
<MSErgo4K> baihuo: 一样.
<MSErgo4K> baihuo: 都是3
<baihuo> MSErgo4K: 那我不知道了
<MSErgo4K> baihuo: 哎.
<freeflying> gfrog: NAS和板子没法无线啊
<happyaron> gfrog: 猴叔任性
<baihuo> MSErgo4K: 我咋觉得这就是浏览器的问题呢
<baihuo> MSErgo4K: 看看 main.go:50
<gfrog> freeflying: 我把路由扔在了出口路由边上，拿线直接连到了出口上
<baihuo> MSErgo4K:这个值是多少
<MSErgo4K> baihuo: 3啊, 我看的就是这个.
<gfrog> freeflying: 板子嘛…… 我都是玩儿的时候插本子上做nat了
<baihuo> MSErgo4K: 那没办法，这个是浏览器返回的
<MSErgo4K> gfrog: ip Tunnel add sit1 mode sit remote isatap.tsinghua.edu.cn local 166.111.247.116  这个你失败了? tunnel丫给大写了而已
<gfrog> MSErgo4K: 显然我改了啊
<MSErgo4K> baihuo: 是啊.
<MSErgo4K> gfrog: 还是不行啊? 那就不知道了...
<gfrog> MSErgo4K: local那个ip要改成本地出口的ip对吧？
<happyaron> gfrog: 用miredo吧
<MSErgo4K> gfrog: 对, 或者不写local, 让他自动获取?
<MSErgo4K> happyaron: 没有快的server.
<gfrog> MSErgo4K: 然后丫还报那个域名不行，需要ip
<happyaron> MSErgo4K: ...
<happyaron> tenzu: 疼猪
<MSErgo4K> gfrog: 对, 我也dig出ip改了
<tenzu> happyaron: yo
<gfrog> happyaron: 物品没打算玩儿v6, 只不过 MSErgo4K 问起来了
<MSErgo4K> gfrog: 不过我实在我的电脑上弄得.
<gfrog> tenzu: 疼叫兽
 * MSErgo4K 六维啊!
 * MSErgo4K miredo在我家只有600kb/s的速度啊... 
<happyaron> MSErgo4K: 要啥自行车
<gfrog> tenzu: 叫兽带黄子去见漂亮阿姨了么？ lol
<happyaron> MSErgo4K: 拿来我给你下
<happyaron> gfrog: ...
<MSErgo4K> happyaron: sigh... 那样伐开心啊
<tenzu> gfrog: 木有
<happyaron> MSErgo4K: 有啥伐开心的
<MSErgo4K> happyaron: 不能想看啥看啥
<happyaron> MSErgo4K: lol
<tenzu> nick前面有个+是啥意思？
<jzp113> kandu, 选修课
<onlylove> tenzu: 好像是+v了
<tenzu> onlylove: 大V认证？
<baihuo> tenzu: 嗯
<baihuo> tenzu: 土豪专属认证
<freeflying> baihuo: go里有类似python查看库文档的方式不
<freeflying> baihuo: godoc?
<baihuo> freeflying: 不要太方便啊
<baihuo> freeflying: 对啊
<gfrog> MSErgo4K: 原来少了一坨模块 http://blog.berry10086.com/Tech/Openwrt/openwrt-isatap-ipv6/
<^k^> gfrog: ⇪ 在openwrt上配置isatap方式的ipv6 | Berry的博客
<onlylove> yunfan: 丫丫的，换岗要交接资料，熊孩子reference了个selenium 的jar，给我讲，框架这样就好了，怎么配用他给我讲么！
<freeflying> baihuo: 我在sublime咋玩
<baihuo> freeflying: 在线版的 http://golang.org/pkg/
<MSErgo4K> gfrog: 赞!
<^k^> ⇪ t: 取标题超时 execution expired
<gfrog> MSErgo4K: 但是为毛要关内置的ipv6,理解不能
<onlylove> yunfan: 可笑的是，pm还和我说，我们自己写了个框架，敢情就是用selenium写了点东西
<MSErgo4K> gfrog: 我先看看他的方法
<tenzu> baihuo: 看来你是老司机
<MSErgo4K> gfrog: ... 看到了, 我也不知道为啥要关.
<tenzu> 擦，还有一张报销单没盖章没投递
<baihuo> freeflying: sublime应该有插件的吧
<baihuo> freeflying:话说你买了sublime
<gfrog> baihuo: 老司机，openwrt升级kernel只能重刷系统嘛？
<baihuo> gfrog: 升级kernel？
<gfrog> baihuo: 用opkg升级提示我kernel被标记成hold了
<baihuo> gfrog: 没搞过
<gfrog> baihuo: . 妈蛋有几个kmod竟然说需要高版本的kernel了
<yunfan> onlylove:  造轮子有啥稀奇的
<baihuo> gfrog: sysupgrade
<baihuo> gfrog: 让你刷 nightly
<yunfan> nyfair: 静安寺附近算中心地段不？
<gfrog> baihuo: too young too simple啊
<baihuo> gfrog: 刷是要刷，不过可以留下你的改动
<onlylove> yunfan: 毛造轮子，根本就什么都没有
<gfrog> baihuo: 估计也是一地冲突，我改了好几个脚本……
 * gfrog 刷机去了
<baihuo> gfrog: 哎...跟你说过不要刷nightly...如果刷了nightly..就要一天之内
<baihuo> 都弄完
<onlylove> yunfan: 就是用selenium写case
 * gfrog god bless me
<gfrog> baihuo: 囧
<baihuo> gfrog: 否则第二天开始所有模块全部都更新了
<gfrog> baihuo: 能弄回去不？
<MSErgo4K> baihuo: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/637355
<^k^> MSErgo4K: ⇪ Riwa 雷瓦 RE-667B 充电式理发器（3-18mm可调） 29元_京东优惠_什么值得买
<baihuo> gfrog: 弄回什么？
<baihuo> MSErgo4K: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<gfrog> baihuo: GA version
<baihuo> gfrog: 降级不行
 * gfrog 3.10.49 好像这个还是14.07的kernel
<baihuo> gfrog: 降级只能刷
<happyaron> gfrog: 建议你自己下一版编译了，然后折腾
<gfrog> baihuo: 重新刷？ sysupgrade不行了？
<happyaron> gfrog: 仓库都在本地
<gfrog> happyaron: 更麻烦
<baihuo> gfrog: 不能降啊
<happyaron> gfrog: 实践证明这样比较方便。。
<baihuo> happyaron:老死机
<happyaron> baihuo: 啥东西司机
<MSErgo4K> sysupgrade是不是要备份配置, 然后升级之后再还原?
 * gfrog 艹，我那个路由是啥型号来着……
<happyaron> baihuo: 老司机你好
<baihuo> happyaron:老死机
<^k^> tenzu: define:nick前面有个+ not defined.
<baihuo> freeflying: https://sublime.wbond.net/packages/GoOracle
<^k^> baihuo: ⇪ GoOracle - Packages - Package Control
<baihuo> freeflying: 这个工具非常赞
<gfrog> baihuo: happyaron 老司机们，有办法看正在运行的openwrt的build号嘛？
<yunfan> onlylove: 你不要不服 谁叫你不努力升级
<baihuo> gfrog: cat /etc/buildstamp
<gfrog> baihuo: 木这个文件…… 不过我在/etc/banner里发现了，lol
<gfrog> BARRIER BREAKER (14.07, r42625)
<freeflying> baihuo: 没买，我现在写的少，能忍受它弹对话框
<gfrog> 这是GA版本吧……
<happyaron> gfrog: ga
<freeflying> baihuo: 70多刀有点贵啊
<happyaron> gfrog: 没错
<freeflying> gfrog: http://www.sajalkayan.com/post/fun-with-mptcp.html
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ Using MultiPath TCP to enhance home networks · Sajal Kayan
<baihuo> gfrog: 给你发的这个是我们OEM镜像用的
<onlylove> yunfan: 我看了一下，约等于我过去要重新干，努力升级毛，不应该是努力跳槽么
<gfrog> freeflying: 额，这是干嘛用的
<gfrog> baihuo: 囧……
<onlylove> yunfan: 现在用的junit，说是过几天要用testng
<MSErgo4K> gfrog: 你的这个是ga啊.
<yunfan> onlylove: level是基数
<baihuo> freeflying: 土豪买买买a
<gfrog> MSErgo4K: happyaron 很奇怪啊，kernel竟然跟opkg仓库里的对不上
<onlylove> yunfan: 擦，我这种公司怎么升级
<yunfan> onlylove: 总有办法的
<gfrog> freeflying: 看起来很牛逼啊
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac1627208
<freeflying> gfrog: 对翻墙可能有一定帮助啊
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 快讯：安倍晋三被选为日本第97任首相 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<nyfair> 赞
<nyfair> 坐等汇率破4
<gfrog> freeflying: 貌似，看起来像个load-balance方式？
<onlylove> yunfan: 交接刚开始的时候，还和我说，我做点工作就是用java模拟鼠标操作balabala一堆……
<onlylove> yunfan: 这是红果果的鄙视我的智商
<yunfan> onlylove: 是javascript吧？
<baihuo> gfrog: 你下一套在本地留一套就行.. 听 happyaron 老死机的
 * gfrog 升级去
<gfrog> baihuo: 我其实没用nightly啊骚年
<yunfan> onlylove: 我建议你还是去找个开发培训 出来做几年
<onlylove> yunfan: 鬼知道……我反正不知道selenium用的什么鬼
<gfrog> baihuo: 大概之前是用了个beta版的14.07
<yunfan> selenium是有java的driver 是first class的
<onlylove> yunfan: 我要是想找早找了，对开发实在提不起兴趣，现在满大街的android，是个人就敢开班
<freeflying> gfrog: 感觉网络这块里现在好多阿三
<sennn> 我的wp手机 有小娜了支持中文了，oh yeah
<onlylove> yunfan: 那些开发培训无非是教你从头编程，然后做个简单的小项目，然后就收你N多钱，说，你毕业了，我给你个证，你找活去吧
<yunfan> onlylove: 但是人家就是比你拿钱多  你别不服
<onlylove> yunfan: 北大青鸟啥的
<yunfan> onlylove: 这种得好处是 他们有定向培养得 可以帮你找个工作混经验
<yunfan> onlylove: 学东西最怕得是没地方刷经验
<onlylove> yunfan: 我就没往那个方向去想，我这种懒人，属于能躺着不坐着的
<baihuo> MSErgo4K: 试试这个 http://www.infobyip.com/proxychecker.php
<^k^> baihuo: ⇪ Online proxy server test
<baihuo> MSErgo4K: 把client布服务器上
<MSErgo4K> baihuo: 好.
<yunfan> onlylove: 所以将来不要跟我抱怨这些
<onlylove> 算了……
<onlylove> 这边加下班，能写多少写多少吧……
<opera-hr> 诸君，发l1签证啦，要不要来啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 我抱怨的还真不是钱的问题
<baihuo> MSErgo4K: http://www.checker.freeproxy.ru/checker/
<gfrog> baihuo: sysupgrade了一下，kernel版本没变化，奇怪了
<onlylove> opera-hr: 牛牛牛牛 l1是啥
<baihuo> MSErgo4K:field 1: SOCKS version number (must be 0x05 for this version)
<yunfan> onlylove: 但是许多问题在你有钱以后可以用钱解决掉
<yunfan> opera-hr: l1有个p用
<onlylove> yunfan: 好吧……
 * onlylove 求刷经验的地方
<baihuo> MSErgo4K:我来试试shadowsocks
<MSErgo4K> baihuo: 好.
<onlylove> 其实，我觉得还是sa轻松些……
<baihuo> MSErgo4K: 靠，电脑上直接没有ss了
<onlylove> dev真心无感
<MSErgo4K> baihuo: 我也没.
<baihuo> MSErgo4K: fwall的ip发给我
<jusss> onlylove: 培训班
 * MSErgo4K 求个轻松钱又多的岗位啊
<yunfan> ss比较方便
<yunfan> 还有android端可以玩
<onlylove> http://baike.baidu.com/link?url=ncneVCTMHMZWTXv1MWTLmzy2oGZ3fCkck_lgPb5UVMxV_iYOUKn2UCudUhkfkN6iuKTz-tExQi3Z5AtTPNu8jK
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ L1签证_百度百科
<onlylove> l1好多猫腻
<jusss> kandu: jd上教的是用ultroiso装win7 不是pe装xp
<onlylove> jusss: 培训班的老师还不一定比我强
<jusss> onlylove: 那你带我刷经验吧，
<onlylove> jusss: pe装xp只有一条路，ghost
<onlylove> jusss: 另外，我记得ultraiso写iso镜像是可以用在xp上的
<onlylove> jusss: 具体支持程度取决于你的主板
<onlylove> opera-hr: 牛牛，目前看l1签证对我没任何用处啊……而且要公司管理层？
<yunfan> onlylove: 这你就错了
<onlylove> yunfan: 培训班的老师忽悠比我强
<jusss> onlylove: 我终于用pe装上原版iso的xp了，真不容易
<onlylove> yunfan: 我承认
<yunfan> onlylove: 只要支持复制分区就行  你不怕麻烦自己复制文件夹都可以 最后装下 ntldr就是了
<onlylove> yunfan: 好麻烦的……
<onlylove> yunfan: 有那时间我用光盘都装完了
<onlylove> jusss: 重启完了需要读xp的资源文件，你怎么搞定的
<yunfan> onlylove: 光盘装是个巨坑啊  呵呵
<onlylove> yunfan: 绝对不坑，比N多ghost保险
<onlylove> yunfan: 你别忘了，我之前可是专门干这个的，每天折腾各种系统
<alvin_rxg> 膜拜网管
<onlylove> 擦，就知道有人要叫这个名……
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 我可以拉黑你么
<alvin_rxg> 膜拜网吧管理员
<alvin_rxg> as u like
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 算了你还是叫网管吧，网吧管理员就一端茶倒水的
<alvin_rxg> ö_Ö
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 开网吧的，都认识电脑城的
<MSErgo4K> alvin_rxg: 网吧管理员都用智能卡来同步系统的.
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 换句话说，那个人叫技术网管
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 还有好多分级的？
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 废话，你通常喊得网管，放我公司，叫前台
<alvin_rxg> MSErgo4K: 我知道啊，很多啥硬盘恢复卡什么的
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 前台都是美女吧？
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 至于公司里面的网管，外企叫IT或者helpdesk
<yunfan> onlylove: 你是专门忽悠人得
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 哦，欢迎你来参观，吓跑不管我事
<onlylove> yunfan: 我有忽悠么
<yunfan> onlylove: 以前网吧管理员不是还可以骗炮么
<jusss> onlylove: 把u盘里的iso复制到硬盘里，然后pe进去虚拟光驱加载iso然后直接装，提示无法重启，手动重启就行了，
<onlylove> yunfan: 你看网吧里面的网管，不都是端茶倒水卖烟酒的
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 请报销机票钱，谢谢
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 我错了，你还是在德意志呆着吧
<jusss> onlylove: pe进去后,u盘拔了，要不写文件时还是会写u盘里而不是c盘
<onlylove> jusss: 是这样的，重启之后，还需要读取光盘里面的资源
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 便宜啊，最近汇率跌得厉害
<kandu> jusss: 我记得京东上教过用什么大白菜做启动u盘。xp 7 8 什么的都能装
<onlylove> jusss: 我当然知道是写C盘，但是要读光盘
<jusss> onlylove: 有个高级选项，全部复制呀
<onlylove> jusss: 你TM当我没干过重启拿走光盘的事情？
<onlylove> kandu: 那个是用syslinux搞的，忘了是咋回事了，反正就是一minipe
<jusss> onlylove: 高级选项:勾选 从安装CD复制所有安装文件，勾选我想在安装过程中选择安装驱器号和磁盘分
<onlylove> kandu: 还有金狐
<NetworkManager> 网管来了
<onlylove> jusss: 哦，我知道了，不过那种方式装的不干净
<kandu> jusss: 前辈高手出现了。问 onlylove  就好
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯
<onlylove> jusss: 所以如果可能，我就不那么干
<onlylove> jusss: windows系统越干净，越流畅
<NetworkManager> bitcoin
<NetworkManager> 有人玩吗
<^k^> NetworkManager:点点点.  15:47
<onlylove> jusss: 你不管是用升级的方式，还是其他方式，只要是有一点点遗留，你等着吧
<jusss> onlylove: ...
<jusss> kandu: 大师，赶快出个发行版让我们用吧
<onlylove> jusss: 不知道什么时候会出事，也许很久以后，也许不久就慢如蜗牛
<onlylove> kandu: 把lfs丢给他
<jusss> kandu: 现在发行版的自带包不符合人们习惯，make linux-headers gcc这些常用的不带，exim这种没人用的却带，你说现在的发行版是不是有毛病
<kandu> 我哪知道，都不会用 linux/win
<onlylove> jusss: 傻，装fedora，然后选developer，然后gcc make 啥的都有
<jiero> kandu只会用笔玩算法
<onlylove> jusss: 你自己不会玩，怪别人咯
<jusss> onlylove: kandu ,昨晚装debian 6,发现没网卡驱动，你给了我网卡源码，我然后make发现没装，然后下了make发现linux-headers没装，下了linux-headers然后说gcc没装，我就擦了，我都没网络，又没光盘，我一个个包下载装呀，后来就不装了
<onlylove> jusss: redhat和centos也一样，可以自己选包
<onlylove> kandu: 你这样装，真的好么
<onlylove> jusss: 光盘里面貌似没有build-essential
<jusss> onlylove: 所以你的s意思是debian sucks?
<kandu> jusss: o_O  这种事情，我也碰到过。然后我把手机插上电脑 3g 上网解决了
<jusss> suck
<onlylove> jusss: 你如果想装的话，装build-essential就好
<onlylove> jusss: 我从来没这个意思，debian都是server，server上不需要这些，所以不装
<onlylove> jusss: 你见谁家server上装开发工具了
<slucx> slackware一装，需要的啥都用了
<onlylove> jusss: 人的意思是，你需要，就装buildessential
<onlylove> jusss: 不需要，皆大欢喜
<onlylove> slucx: 你确定？
<onlylove> slucx: 我可是有小众需求的
<onlylove> slucx: 比方说虚拟天文馆啥的
<onlylove> slucx: 还有minicom
<slucx> 小众你还想别人给你弄好啊？这自己动手吧
<slucx> minicom自带
<onlylove> slucx: 你不是说需要的都有了么
<kandu> jusss: 上次住酒店的时候碰到过。那时我 debian 连 gui 都没有。而酒店的入网认证是个图形网页带 js. 插上手机 dhcpclient 下完事。
<onlylove> 要我复制log么
<onlylove> 5:52:31          slucx | slackware一装，需要的啥都用了
<onlylove> slucx: stellarium呢
<slucx> onlylove: 抬杠
<onlylove> slucx: 我不抬杠，我就闲得无聊想看星星
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 装debian你就不能一次性下载那一个大的 dvd 么？基本啥都有了
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 现在是4个BD
<slucx> 刚才刷了几个ACM，被打击了，不玩算法伤不起
<gfrog_> happyaron: baihuo: 老司机，有办法不通过sysupgrade直接升级kernel嘛？ sysupgrade现在竟然报错了。
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 网络安装需要下载的东西少嘛
<onlylove> kandu: 你机器连X都没啊
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 他不是没网络嘛，一次全下了不就可以装好了么
<slucx> kandu: 装X
<kandu> onlylove, slucx: 在外面无聊，想玩游戏，于是升级显卡驱动，然后悲剧了
<kandu> onlylove, slucx: 然后要联网修，网都连不上。当时境况就和 jusss 一样了。
<slucx> 我感觉slackware才是最省心的，等我debian挂了我肯定装它
<alvin_rxg> ftp://debian.ustc.edu.cn/debian-cd/7.7.0/amd64/iso-dvd/
<onlylove> slucx: 你想把debian搞挂？要我帮你不
<slucx> onlylove: 当然是等自然挂了
<onlylove> kandu: 哦，你是显卡驱动的事情……
<slucx> onlylove: 我们规定离职格电脑的，不知道会不会执行
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: debian和gentoo是包最多的distro
<onlylove> slucx: 那你离职格式化就好了
<kandu> gentoo 现在比较缺包
<onlylove> slucx: 就算你不格式化，你下个人用，也要格式化
<alvin_rxg> mv /boot /dev/null
<slucx> onlylove: 嗯，他要是敢格我就换了
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 你……够狠
<slucx> onlylove: 我自己的本子
<onlylove> slucx: 自己的啊……自己的应该不会
<onlylove> slucx: 还有啥保密协议啥的
<onlylove> slucx: 反正那种事情不少的
<baihuo> MSErgo4K: 日本ip发我
<baihuo> gfrog: 这个，我建议你重刷算了
<slucx> onlylove: 嗯
<onlylove> gfrog: ccie蛙，你经常升级路由器的固件么
<gfrog> onlylove: 木有，今天折腾东西
<gfrog> onlylove: ps，俺的ccie过期了
<gfrog> baihuo: 用factory image刷么？
<baihuo> gfrog:然
<gfrog> baihuo: 好吧…… 直接在luci里呗？ 我还没这么干过
<jusss> kandu: 那现在用啥发行版
<baihuo> gfrog: 没问题
<jusss> alvin_rxg: dvd太大了，
<gfrog> baihuo: 先去备份配置了
<onlylove> gfrog: 那现在叫啥蛙，CCNP蛙？
<gfrog> onlylove: 啥也不是
<onlylove> 貌似CCNP也有期限……
<kandu> jusss: 暂用 deb, 以后买台 mac
<onlylove> gfrog: 如果一个东西能工作，那么就不要去动他，嗯，管理员铁律
<onlylove> gfrog: 我们和开发是死对头
<gfrog> onlylove: 有写package依赖新版本firmware……
<onlylove> gfrog: 好吧，必须升级了……
<slucx> jusss: debian从装上到现在都没遇到过问题
<onlylove> slucx: ubuntu从安装就各种问题……
<jusss> kandu: 我昨晚就想装osx后来发现osx的iso不好找，就没装，然后在arch里装了个win7
<jusss> onlylove: 我已经装上了这个星球上最伟大的操作系统了！
<onlylove> jusss: 你丫的早说啊，我在家上班的时候，卖过水果的imac，有水果光盘的
<kandu> jusss: 有问题，找 onlylove
<onlylove> jusss: 现在水果都不是光盘，是恢复镜像了，都在硬盘上，你要用dd读出来
<onlylove> jusss: 不过我和你说，有光盘也没用，因为要验证TPM的
<onlylove> jusss: 所以，你还是用别人改好的黑苹果吧
<onlylove> jusss: 如果你不知道TPM是什么……当我什么没说，你记住，水果的光盘不能在PC上用就好了
<slucx> jusss: 瞎折腾啥，好好用你的Linux不就得了
<jusss> onlylove: 那你能送我个苹果吗？省得装了
<onlylove> jusss: 你要挨炮么？
<onlylove> jusss: 我为毛要送你苹果
<yunfan> onlylove: 瞎扯吧 从来没有网管给我倒过水
<onlylove> yunfan: 你总买过水……
<yunfan> onlylove: 拿也是自己去前台买啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 有的网吧有呼叫系统，你可以在呼叫系统里面点东西，网管会送到你桌上的
<onlylove> yunfan: 顺便说，扣费是同时完成的
<opera-hr> 苹果这个垃圾系统不是刚爆出一个git的漏洞么？
<onlylove> yunfan: 就是说，你看一瓶可乐3块，你点了，然后你网吧的余额就少了3块
<opera-hr> 还是我大巨硬最牛X
<onlylove> opera-hr: 你巨硬天天漏洞，都快成筛子了
<alvin_rxg> hugehard ?
<tryit> MSErgo4K, :-)
<opera-hr> onlylove: g婊机器人表示深感惶恐
<yunfan> onlylove: 呵呵
<onlylove> yunfan: 所以说，其实网管还是会倒水的，只不过你没遇到
<opera-hr> 我已经听过无数人说安倍经济学 去年或者今年倒掉，我等啊等，日本没倒掉，俄罗斯倒是趴地上喘不过气了
<onlylove> opera-hr: 问题是日元确实在跌，而且日本经济确实没增长的样子，不过卢布跌的略蹊跷
<yunfan> onlylove: 跌不是坏事啊 大佬
<opera-hr> onlylove: 跌不是坏事啊 大佬
<yunfan> onlylove: 日本经济低迷就是因为日元汇率被协议升上去了
<onlylove> yunfan: 我又不去日本
<baihuo> gfrog: openwrt壕
<gfrog> baihuo: factory image也刷不上啊……
<yunfan> onlylove: 但是如果日元跌个1半  你肯定可以买好多日本产的好产品了
<onlylove> opera-hr: 那跌不是坏事，你为毛要说俄罗斯趴地上了
<onlylove> yunfan: 海淘么
<opera-hr> 汇率破四我支持安倍当天皇
<gfrog> baihuo: The uploaded image file does not contain a supported format. Make sure that you choose the generic image format for your platform.
<onlylove> yunfan: 行货该多钱多钱
 * gfrog 啥情况这是……
<onlylove> gfrog: 不支持的格式……
<yunfan> onlylove: 总有人给你弄水货的 何况有些原来没行货的 现在也可以有了
<onlylove> yunfan: 突然想起，游戏机……嗯这个可以考虑
<baihuo> gfrog: 你怎么刷的？
<gfrog> baihuo: luci里 Flash new firmware image 那
<yunfan> onlylove: 可不光是游戏机了  我看日本不少东西做得不错 可惜就是汇率问题价格太高了点
<baihuo> gfrog: 用的哪个image?
<yunfan> onlylove: 比如leaf如果日元跌一半 这个会非常好啊  还有丰田还是本田的i-road
<baihuo> gfrog: 你是不是刷了不死u-boot
<baihuo> gfrog: 刷了的话直接从不死uboot那里刷
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • upstart-socket-bridge问题请教 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467108 系统是Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS。upstart版本是1.12.1 使用man socket-event查到，在自定义job时可以使用start on socket PROTO=inet PORT=80 ADDR=127.0.0.1 但在保存之后，upstart会自己监听80端口，导致apache无法再启用80端口了，求解
<^k^>  ─> ！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 jiandan23 — 2014-12-24 16:29
<jiero>  pity 果然找工作好难
<gfrog> baihuo: 直接用mtd刷？
<baihuo> gfrog: 不死uboot里直接能刷
<gfrog> baihuo: 我这个机器刷不了uboot，被锁了
<baihuo> gfrog: 这东西还能锁？
<gfrog> baihuo: 貌似openwrt编译选项里锁的……
<baihuo> gfrog: ro mtd分区是吧？
<gfrog> baihuo: 我mtd直接刷了，刷死了就一起寄给那个帝都的哥们修砖
<baihuo> gfrog: zan
<gfrog> baihuo: 忘了，我试过一次，直接提示没权限写入
<baihuo> gfrog: 好吧，大胆刷
<baihuo> gfrog: 坏了正好升内存
<onlylove> lag 600多，掉线又重新lag，真无聊
<tryit> 貌似刷uboot刷成砖也可以重新刷，用openjtag。。。 cc baihuo gfrog
<yunfan> onlylove: 老sata盘速度能到多少
<onlylove> yunfan: 不知道啊，极限就是总线速度，然后根据写的数据是不是连续啥的
<baihuo> tryit: 首先你要有jtag线，其次板子上要有jtag口，这种商品跟开发板还
<baihuo> 是不一样的
<onlylove> tryit: 如果主板上有jtag，你要感谢这是良心厂家
<tryit> baihuo, onlylove 对的
<pity> jiero: 到北京了？
<jiero> pity: 1周了。
<pity> jiero: 藏这么深……
<jiero> pity: 什么...
<pity> jiero: 好低调
<gfrog> baihuo: 毫无悬念的砖了
<freeflying> baihuo: github也封，go这二货又极度依赖
<baihuo> freeflying: github不错了，偶尔不能访问，code.google已经完全不能访问了
<baihuo> gfrog: 赞
 * gfrog 目前用垃圾614对付着，10M带宽，下载速度100k+
<baihuo> gfrog: 扔扔扔
<freeflying> gfrog: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<gfrog> baihuo: 扔了上不去网了
<gfrog> baihuo: 找人修砖去
<freeflying> package code.google.com/p/go.tools/cmd/oracle: Get https://code.google.com/p/go/source/checkout?repo=tools: dial tcp 74.125.239.105:443: i/o timeout
<freeflying> baihuo: ……
<^k^> ⇪ t: 取标题超时 execution expired
<baihuo> freeflying: 你看，你遇到了吧
<baihuo> freeflying: 这个无解，只能依靠GFW-less路由
<baihuo> freeflying: proxychain之类的都插不进go的binary去
<gfrog> freeflying: 全局vpn撒
<freeflying> gfrog: 没靠谱的啊
<baihuo> freeflying: 对，VPN也可以
<gfrog> freeflying: 我不是给过你嘛
 * baihuo 看来要找时间再配配我的703n了
<gfrog> freeflying: happyaron 也有gaoji vpn吧？
<freeflying> gfrog: 再给下
<freeflying> happyaron: 给个高级的
<gfrog> freeflying: 最近linode一天挂掉一次，没稳定的vps了
<gfrog> freeflying: 以前的DO虽然慢，但是满稳定，不过被我关了
<jusss> onlylove: 我装完xp后发现没法自动获取ip地址了
<jusss> onlylove: 刚才还能，然后重启了一次就没法自动获取了
<MSErgo4K> gfrog: http://www.gaoshukai.com/lab/0003/  用这个就能注册dti的vps了.
<^k^> MSErgo4K: ⇪ 日本人名前自動生成機 -- 高樹凱.COM
<MSErgo4K> gfrog: 请叫我老司机.
 * MSErgo4K 或者叫我雷锋也行
<baihuo> MSErgo4K:老雷锋
<gfrog> MSErgo4K: 不是说是openvz的嘛？我得要个xen或者kvm的
<huntxu> baihuo: 小雷鋒
<gfrog> MSErgo4K: 老雷锋
<MSErgo4K> gfrog: 哦... ... 那没办法了.
<MSErgo4K> gfrog: 不过, openvz没啥不好啊
<MSErgo4K> gfrog: 我觉得很快啊
<gfrog> MSErgo4K: 没法用ipsec啊
<MSErgo4K> gfrog: 用ovpn啊
<gfrog> MSErgo4K: 国内封的死死的啊
<MSErgo4K> gfrog: 啊? 我天天用啊
<gfrog> MSErgo4K: 我们部门的vpn就是ovpn，国内根本没法用，还得套一层ipsec再连
<MSErgo4K> gfrog: 哦? 可是我的ios用的openVPN, 没压力啊
<baihuo> gfrog: 全局vpn就一条路由表嘛
<baihuo> gfrog: 用shadowsocks一样
<gfrog> baihuo: ios用不起ss啊，所以我才选的vpn方案啊
<baihuo> gfrog: 你拿ios连公司的ovpn?
<gfrog> baihuo: 但是安卓用ipsec用不起
<gfrog> baihuo: 都说乱了，我擦
<baihuo> gfrog: 党国难为你了
<baihuo> gfrog: （笑
<gfrog> MSErgo4K: 你在办公室/北京联通可能没事，辽宁联通封的死死的
<MSErgo4K> gfrog: 哦, 有可能.
<gfrog> MSErgo4K: 不是说你用了没问题就全世界都没问题的
<baihuo> gfrog: 赞世界视角...
<huntxu> gfrog: http://news.discuss.com.hk/viewthread.php?tid=24166790
<^k^> huntxu: ⇪ 取标题超时 execution expired
<gfrog> huntxu: 碉堡了
<opera-hr> 天冷极了，下着雪，又快黑了。这是一年的最后一天──除夕。在这又冷又黑的晚上，一个没带避孕套、没带避孕药、也没预约开房的小男孩，在街上缓缓地走着。 他从寝室里出来的时候旁边还有两个妹子，但是有什么用呢？那是2个伪娘──那么伪，一向是基佬用的。他穿过马路的时候，两个肌肉兄贵飞快地冲过来，吓得他 把伪娘都跑掉ä
<opera-hr> 小男孩只好一个人走，被周围的 赢家闪得红一块青一块的。他的管子里有很多积蓄，手里还正捏着。这一辈子，谁也没牵过他一次手，谁也没给过他一个吻。可怜的小男孩！他又饥又渴，哆哆嗦嗦 地向前走。雪花落在他XX大学的校徽上，口袋里各种证书塞得满满的，看上去很NB，不过他没注意这些。每个宾馆都挂出了客满的牌子，街上飘着ä
<opera-hr> 他在一家宾馆的墙角里坐下来，耳朵贴在墙上。他觉得更饥渴了。他不敢回寝室，因为他没泡过一个妹子，没碰过一次年轻异性，室友一定会黑他的。再说，寝室里跟街上一样郁闷。他们的墙壁很薄，虽然晚上已经用耳塞塞住了，啪啪啪的声音还是可以灌进来。
<opera-hr> 他的管子几乎要撑爆了。啊，哪怕一次小小的发泄，对他也是有好处的！他敢在大庭广众面前，拿出自己的管子撸，来抚慰一下自己的寂寞吗？他终于撸了起来。哧！ 管子撸起来了，冒出牛奶来了！他把脸凑向牛奶。多么纯洁多么美丽的液体啊，简直像一个小小的湖面。这是一个奇异的倒影！小男孩觉得自己好像骑在一个女优身 上，年轻è²
<opera-hr> 他又撸了一次。管子撸起来了，冒出牛奶来了。液体落在墙上，那儿忽然变得像薄纱那么透明，他可以一直看到屋里。 床上铺着雪白的床单，摆着精致的COS和器具，一对正啪啪啪的男女正冒着汗气。更妙的是这个女人从床上下来，手上拿着情人节巧克力，身着COSPLAY， 一直向这个饥渴的小男孩走来。这时候，管子又软了，他面前只有一堵又å
<opera-hr> 他又撸了一次管。这一回，他身在一家很大的成人用 品商店。这个商店，比他去年从网上秋叶原看到的还要大，还要专业。精美的柜台里摆满了充气娃娃，许多诱人的抱枕，跟GAL和动画的一个样，在向他眨眼睛。 小男孩向抱枕伸出手去。这时候，管子又软了。只见成人商店的霓虹灯越升越高，最后成了在天空中闪烁的星星。有一颗星星落ä¸
<opera-hr> “有一个什么人快要死了。”小男孩说。唯一喜欢的女优武藤兰活着的时候告诉过她：一颗星星落下来，就有一个灵魂要到上帝那儿 去了。他又撸了一次管。这一回，液体的反光把周围全照亮了。武藤兰出现在亮光里，是那么性感，那么美丽。“兰兰！”小男孩叫起来，“啊！请把我带走吧！我 知道，管子一软，您就会不见的，像那身下çš
<opera-hr> 第二天清晨，这个小男孩坐在墙角里，浑身干瘪，嘴上带着微笑。他死了，在旧年的大 年夜精尽人亡了。新年的太阳升起来了，照在他小小的尸体上。小男孩坐在那儿，手里还捏着一根像火柴梗的管子。“他想给自己搓个火球……”人们说。谁也不知 道他曾经看到过多么美丽的东西，他曾经多么幸福，跟着武藤兰一起走向新年的幸福中去ã€
<opera-hr> 蛤蛤
<opera-hr> 哎哟我了个去，忘了改id了
<alvin_rxg> 机器人呢？
<nyfair> 有人约么？
<jusss> nyfair: 约什么？
<alvin_rxg> 约跑么？
<nyfair> alvin_rxg: 滚
<alvin_rxg> 跑？   != 炮 吧……
<alvin_rxg> 哎呀，解释的机会都没有
<kandu> freeflying: b 错人？人家是 /nick 成别人的 nick 用的
<alvin_rxg> nyfair 是何许人也？
<yunfan> onlylove: 我想弄几个 usb3.0 otg的pci扩展  这个🈶能主能从 挺好
<jusss> x
<jusss> test
<huntxu> gfrog: 聽說有人一疊疊撿，全是500的。。。
<huntxu> 聖誕大禮包啊。。。
<onlylove> huntxu: 500欧？
<huntxu> HKD
<yunfan> 那也不错
<onlylove> 算了，反正没我事……
<onlylove> 下班
<jusss>  /quit
<jiero> huntxu:  反正没我事情。
<wzssyqa> 咋今天晚上的网速还慢了呢
<jiero> wzssyqa: 确实，圣诞夜干啥呢？
<wzssyqa> jiero: 你真残忍
<jiero> wzssyqa:  我。。。以前都没有情感的。。。
<jiero> wzssyqa: 我关闭心灵好多年了。当时发现自己能很轻易的控制感情元素，想生气想高兴都是自己控制随意的，能完全不感受音乐也可以选择感受。
<jiero> wzssyqa: 你也这样就不会觉得残忍了~因为啥都感不到
<jiero> pity:  . 看来我很残忍
<jiero> pity: 能说出非人的话语，让人讨厌
 * jiero 不尊重任何礼貌，早就知道了。
<jusss> wzssyqa: 12.25是什么节日
<lainme> 圣诞了，我还在画网格
<jusss> lainme: http://news.sina.com.cn/c/2014-12-24/184931323520.shtml
<alvin_rxg> Title: 【媒目】汉化圣诞节：外国的面皮，中国的馅儿_新浪新闻 (@ sina.com.cn)
<jusss> lainme: 你也妹子去滑雪吧 LOL
<jackness1> 你们聊了多少内容啊
<jackness1> 实在太给力了啊
<jackness1> 我这边都打不开
<jusss> jackness1: 各种体位和姿势
<jackness1> 额。。。。话题又变low了啊
<jiero> lainme:  圣诞快乐 蓝莓姐
<lainme> jiero: 圣诞快乐
<jiero> lainme: 想像一下网格里装满了礼物 :)
<jackness1> 圣诞快乐，美女
 * jiero 不知道呀。有没有一家是，一年只给一个人一堆一堆礼物的呀。
<jiero> 又死机了红米1s
<slucx> 明天才圣诞好不好亲们………
<jiero> 一个月3次，真正的拉圾手机哈
<lainme> jiero: 换
<jiero> lainme: 。我穷了。
 * jiero 找不到工作，喝西北风中
<palomino|working> ....
<jiero> palomino|working: 破马
<palomino|working> 我还在加班呢.. jiero
<jusss> roylez_: blabla
<jusss> palomino|working: 真好，还加班
<jiero> palomino|working: 抱抱
<palomino|working> T_T
<jiero> palomino|working: 人生好艰难，找不到直接交换的东西
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 要交换什么呢。。
 * jiero 找不到呀
<jiero> palomino|working: 像我这种无用的人都还活着
<pity> jiero: 你又干啥了？
<jiero> pity:   洗澡了
<jiero> pi\
<palomino|working> ...
<jiero> pity palomino|working  因为人生没干啥值得说的事情才这样
<pity> jiero: 洗澡卡？
<jiero> pity:  不是，单纯没有任何能力的。我没有什么值得说的事情。
<jusss> palomino|working: 射手人人挂了，电影美剧好困难
<palomino|working> 那什么, subhd.com jusss
<palomino|working> 还有一个，但忘了网址- -
<jiero> 这一周我吃的糖果比去年一年都多。。。
<jiero> 至少吃了20颗。。。
<palomino|working> 小心蛀牙
<jiero> palomino|working: 糖果救命呀。
<palomino|working> ....
<jiero> palomino|working: 我所有非门牙都补过了。
<palomino|working> -_-
<palomino|working> 天哪
<jiero> palomino|working: 没有一颗牙死掉。
<palomino|working> 下班...
<jiero> palomino|working: 这才是奇迹
<palomino|working> 注意爱护牙齿啊- -
<jusss> palomino|working: subom.net
<alvin_rxg> Title: 中文字幕下载 | 字幕下载 | 电影字幕 | 外挂字幕 | Sub of Movies. (@ subom.net)
<jiero> palomino|working: 对呀，对呀，要好好爱牙，将补牙周期延长一些。
<palomino|working> =_=
 * palomino|working momo jusss 
<palomino|working> 不是这个.. jusss
<jusss> palomino|working: 那是哪个？
<palomino|working> 我忘了啊。。。
<palomino|working> 名字比这个长
 * jusss 拍拍 palomino|working的头，赶快想起来
<palomino|working> .... >_<
<jusss> palomino|working: 看你的firefox历史记录一定能找到
<palomino|working> 这可不好找了- -
<metalbrick> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=168312
<metalbrick> 一个简单的Amarok脚本，用来听douban.fm，实现得比较残废，一来因为Amarok Script的API天生残废，二来因为水平有限。
<metalbrick> 所幸能用，感谢下载，欢迎反馈。
<alvin_rxg> Title: Douban FM for Amarok KDE-Apps.org (@ kde-apps.org)
<alvin_rxg> Title: 豆瓣FM - Beta (@ douban.fm)
<jusss> palomino|working: 一定能找到，想一下大概的时间，难道你看了大量的naughthyamerica ihaveawife brazzers之类的网站？
<jusss> palomino|working: 你有chd的号没，chd字幕组应该有大量的字幕
<wzssyqa> lainme: jusss metalbrick pity 好
<jusss> wzssyqa: 我今天装了xp 没有装osx
<jusss> wzssyqa: 网上写的osx各种装法感觉好复杂
<wzssyqa> jusss: 有人做好了的可以直接在pc上装的吧
<jusss> wzssyqa: 还没搜到那样的文章，
<jusss> wzssyqa: 发我个 :-) 你有经验，让我也尝尝苹果，
<jusss> 虽然我从没在平安夜吃过苹果
<wzssyqa> jusss: 现在还可以出去买一个
<jusss> wzssyqa: 太贵，买不起
<jiero> wzssyqa: 买机器人？
<wzssyqa> jusss: 现在价格应该已经差下来的吧？
<wzssyqa> jusss: 应该还有卖不出去的
<wzssyqa> jiero: 说的买苹果
<jusss> wzssyqa: 应该是，不过大晚上的不想出去
<wzssyqa> jusss: 送bu出去的
<jusss> wzssyqa: 教教我怎么在pc上装osx
<wzssyqa> jusss: 很久没有搞过了
<wzssyqa> jusss: 那次装还把home搞没了
<jusss> wzssyqa: 大致过程总记得吧
<jusss> wzssyqa: 我在vbox里搞，不担心
<wzssyqa> jusss: 就是下载一个iso，刻盘，安装就行了
<jusss> wzssyqa: 为什么要刻盘？
<wzssyqa> ju
<wzssyqa> jusss: 物理机安装啊
<jusss> wzssyqa: 哦，那我vbox就不需要了 :)
<jusss> wzssyqa: 那个iso地址还有没
<tracyone1> ubuntu14.04 64位如何完整的安装32位的库
<wzssyqa> jusss: 不确定vbox能不能装
<tracyone1> 我试了这个sudo apt-get install libc6:i386...可以运行，但程序没有界面出来..而三十位的有界面
<jusss> wzssyqa: 哦
<wzssyqa> tracyone1: dpkg --add-architecture i386; apt-get update; apt-get install libxml2:i386
<wzssyqa> tracyone1: 什么程序？
<tracyone1> 我先试试这个
<wzssyqa> tracyone1: 刚才那个只是举个例子
<metalbrick> ubuntusoft这个站是关了一段时间了么，好久没访问了
<jusss> wzssyqa: 看了一堆文章，发现都好麻烦
<tracyone1> 我不知道...那界面是用啥做的..
<wzssyqa> jusss: 应该是挺麻烦的
<wzssyqa> tracyone1: ldd /usr/bin/cmd_of_this_app
<jusss> wzssyqa: redhat是免费的吗？
<wzssyqa> jusss: 不是吧
<jusss> wzssyqa: 哦，我打算换其他发行版
<tracyone1> redhat不向个人出售
<wzssyqa> jusss: 没有什么反盗版的措施，好像是软件仓库不能访问
<tracyone1> 没有购买redhat无法使用yum更新软件以及系统
<jusss> wzssyqa: 装过arch debian/ubuntu 再装不知道装啥了
<wzssyqa> jusss: 个人用的话，不如centos了吧
<jusss> wzssyqa: 大家不都说centos很老吗
<tracyone1> 你可以使用centos的yum，但是更新后系统会变成彻头彻尾的centos
<wzssyqa> jusss: rh也很老啊
<wzssyqa> 一样老
<jusss> wzssyqa: fedora bsd之类的好吗
<wzssyqa> jusss: 折腾发行版很美意思哎，考虑晋级吧。折腾点别的
<jusss> wzssyqa: 国内的服务器一般跑什么？centos多吗？ 别的折腾啥？ gentoo or lfs?
<wzssyqa> jusss: 国内centos最多吧
<wzssyqa> jusss: 其次应该是ubuntu？
<wzssyqa> jusss: 我猜，按数量算的话，windows应该最多
<tracyone1> 都很少啊，没人用linux，即使是开发者..
<tracyone1> 即使是linux开发者大部分只是玩虚拟机
<tylinux> Gentoo
<jusss> wzssyqa: 我该折腾点啥呢
<tylinux> 折腾发行版有点low啊
<jusss> 用了19分钟看了一部超无聊的电影 case 39
<freeflying> wzssyqa: 折腾啥呢
<chinglish> 研究虚拟货币, dogecoin 频道的机器人真厉害啊...
<chinglish> 基本上 dogecoin 频道里的人都是在和机器人玩..
<CallMeAndy> Hi?
<CallMeAndy> !joke
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 没折腾啊
<whitehat-hacker> http://cryptohex.wordpress.com/2014/12/23/we-0x71-xc-our-is-please-to-announce-our-public-skype-channel-and-core-team-skype-channel/
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* i , immanuel yohanes patra or yohanes patra which is United Nations Secretariat General  ... (@ wordpress.com)
<whitehat-hacker> hi come to #hackerzone
<whitehat-hacker> We have a nice talk
<jackness1> 早上好，各位
#ubuntu-cn 2014-12-25
<wzssyqa> Jack77213: 早
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42415
<alvin_rxg> Title: Solidot | NTP协议发现严重漏洞，苹果首次推送自动更新 (@ solidot.org)
<jiero> baimanghuo:  你在东城区住来着？
<baimanghuo> jiero: 通州
<jiero> baimanghuo: 。。。
 * jiero 拜 baimanghuo  一次
<tryit> baimanghuo, 拜过...
<tryit> :)
<baimanghuo> ... ...
<tryit> baimanghuo, 话说先考个CCNA CCNP + RHCE好呢还是深入到kernel中啃网络子系统的代码好呢？
<baimanghuo> tryit: 我也不知道啊, 你得问ccie蛙或者 huntxu
<tryit> baimanghuo, 虽然说现在的CCNP RHCE没啥用，但有总比没有好
<tryit> baimanghuo, 而且kernel网络子系统太庞大，怕一个猛扎进去上不来……
<baimanghuo> tryit: 你都已经有工作经验了, 证书意义不大了吧? 除非是那种特别高级的证书.
<huntxu> tryit: 十三字真言：多讀書，多看報，少吃零食，多睡覺
<tryit> huntxu, 哈哈哈
<tryit> huntxu, baimanghuo cisco的证书有一个方向是网络安全的，和我现在的工作高度相关
 * bumanghuo 拜首壕妹子壕 happyaron
 * bumanghuo 拜管理层 tryit
<tryit> bumanghuo, 晕
<bumanghuo> tryit: 呐，你对先拜首壕和妹子壕的合体再拜你表示有意见么？
<tryit> bumanghuo, 哈，工作时间也可以在这吹牛打屁了……
<tryit> cc baimanghuo
<baimanghuo> 羡慕你们啊.
<tryit> baimanghuo, 我羡慕你好吧～好公司好福利好待遇
<baimanghuo> tryit: ... 没技术没前途啊
<tryit> baimanghuo, 对了，昨天晚上有一个鹅厂的朋友说过个一年半载的推荐我去他们那儿
<baimanghuo> tryit: 等下, 为啥? 你现在应该比在鹅厂过的舒服啊
<tryit> baimanghuo, 更多牛人更深技术更有钱途前途吧，可能
<baimanghuo> tryit: 你太高估鹅厂了
<tryit> baimanghuo, maybe
<tryit> baimanghuo, 先不想那么多了
<baimanghuo> tryit: 恩.
<baimanghuo> bumanghuo: 六维真好用
<baimanghuo> bumanghuo: 我在家下载也能有2mb/s
<gfrog> baimanghuo: 球个大V
<baimanghuo> gfrog: 要啥自己加  :-)
<gfrog> baimanghuo: isatap我装好了，能分到v6地址，但是ping不通
<gfrog> baimanghuo: 啥命令啊？ /voice？
<baimanghuo> gfrog: 你的路由器也ping不通?
<gfrog> baimanghuo: .
<baimanghuo> gfrog: /mode #ubuntu-cn +v gfrog
<gfrog> baimanghuo: 大概是v4出问题了，那个v4地址也不通
<gfrog> baimanghuo: 奇葩，但是如果ping不通哪来的v6地址呢……
<baimanghuo> gfrog: 很奇怪, 那个教程写的竟然直接能用域名
<gfrog> baimanghuo: 大概大RHEL有黑科技
<baimanghuo> gfrog: 我现在用miredo, 也能用六维了, 而且速度很快, 2mb/s
<baimanghuo> gfrog: 所以对isatap要求不高了, 不过周末还是想去试试
<gfrog> baimanghuo: ……
<bumanghuo> baimanghuo: 你怎么连上的
<baimanghuo> bumanghuo: miredo
<gfrog> baimanghuo: 好吧，我也换miredo了，球个速度快的server
<bumanghuo> baimanghuo: 速度辣么快？
<bumanghuo> baimanghuo: 同球
<baimanghuo> gfrog: teredo.trex.fi  cc bumanghuo
<gfrog> baimanghuo: 而且radvd也没配好，lan里面拿不到v6地址，妈蛋
<baimanghuo> gfrog: bumanghuo: 六维连上去之后, 跟peer链接的时候用的还是ipv4. 所以不太依赖miredo server的速度
<bumanghuo> baimanghuo: 我还没去过六维，不知道里面有啥资源？
<baimanghuo> bumanghuo: 比hdgg资源多多了
<baimanghuo> bumanghuo: gfrog: 现在开放注册呢
<baimanghuo> bumanghuo: 快去
<gfrog> baimanghuo: 哪个站？
<gfrog> baimanghuo: 6维？
<bumanghuo> /dev/sdb3        29G   25G  3.0G  90% /home
<baimanghuo> gfrog: bt.neu6.edu.cn
 * gfrog 貌似对bt要求不高，因为俺有迅雷离线
<bumanghuo> 这硬盘，能用来下载 pt 么
<baimanghuo> gfrog: 赞.
<baimanghuo> gfrog: 不过, pt里面找高清资源很方便
<gfrog> baimanghuo: 嗯，这倒是，人人倒了我没地方找电影了。
<baimanghuo> gfrog: 注册一个呗, 趁着开放注册. 省的以后想看电影没得找.
<onlylove> 今天是不是chh开放注册，还是昨天
<baimanghuo> bumanghuo: http://imagebin.org/326475   昨晚下载的. 20+gb的无损音乐.
<alvin_rxg> Title: Imagebin - A place to slap up your images. (@ imagebin.org)
<baimanghuo> onlylove: chh不敢注册啊... 容易被种草.
<onlylove> baimanghuo: 我看了，可以注册，今天
<baimanghuo> onlylove: 我想了想, 还是算了... chh的败家馆太种草了
<onlylove> baimanghuo: 种草多大事，再弄点除草剂，拔掉
<gfrog> baimanghuo: onlylove chh是啥？
<gfrog> huntxu: 帅胡须
<baimanghuo> gfrog: chip hell
<gfrog> baimanghuo: 这站烧的没smzdm专业，大多数都是臭显摆的
<gfrog> baimanghuo: smzdm又赶不上那些专门的论坛
<baimanghuo> gfrog: chip hell还算是个见多识广的网站了. 确实比不上专业论坛.
<baimanghuo> gfrog: 不过, 很多专业论坛的也在chip hell混.
<gfrog> baimanghuo: 反正在chh很少能找到有用的参考资料，都是一堆模糊的照片
<freeflying> happyaron: network-manager-openconnect为啥依赖plasma-nm
<gfrog> baimanghuo: 不过没事儿看看开眼界还不错
<gfrog> freeflying: 哈？ 不会吧？
<baimanghuo> gfrog: 恩, 很多不知道的东西, 那些人真是有钱
<jiero> baimanghuo: 真有钱
<gfrog> freeflying: Recommends: plasma-nm 我这的源已经改过来了
<onlylove> gfrog: 比方说，我纠结5D3和D800哪个好，然后我就俩都买
<onlylove> gfrog: 这是chh的通常做法
<gfrog> freeflying: 额，不对，这是vivid
<freeflying> gfrog: 我是vivid
<bumanghuo> baimanghuo: 获取到 6 的地址就算ok了？
<gfrog> onlylove: 相机俩都买不是啥大事儿…… 我就佳能和大法一起买啊
<baimanghuo> bumanghuo: 能访问ipv6网站才行啊
<baimanghuo> bumanghuo: 你用的啥? miredo?
<bumanghuo> 恩
<gfrog> freeflying: 那没问题，换官方源更新下
<bumanghuo> 哦，忘了还有个 sit 的默认网关没删
<baihuo> freeflying: 叔你又用回ubuntu了啊？
<bumanghuo> baimanghuo: 速度很慢啊
<bumanghuo> baimanghuo: 就加载出来了个网站的标题然后就 408 了
<baimanghuo> bumanghuo: ... ...
<yunfan> onlylove: 公司断网  火大啊
<baihuo> yunfan: 你不是在家工作么？
<baihuo> freeflying: 叔，有好东西推荐给你
<baimanghuo> bumanghuo: 你的问题吧, 我这里很好啊
<bumanghuo> baimanghuo: 终于注册成功
<baimanghuo> bumanghuo: 恭喜.
<bumanghuo> baimanghuo: 在vps上搭个server会不会靠谱点
<baimanghuo> bumanghuo: 搭个miredo的server?
<baimanghuo> bumanghuo: 应该会, 但是我不会.
<gfrog> baimanghuo: bumanghuo 在router上做了miredo，lan里的设备还是要radvd获得v6地址么？
<baimanghuo> teredo
<baimanghuo> gfrog: 不知道诶.
<bumanghuo> gfrog: 不了解哇
<baimanghuo> gfrog: miredo很方便, 没必要放在路由器上啊
<bumanghuo> baimanghuo: 新手还得卡拉赞毕业啊。。。
<gfrog> baimanghuo: bumanghuo 你们都在电脑上直接装？
<bumanghuo> 恩 gfrog
<baimanghuo> bumanghuo: 昂.
<baimanghuo> gfrog: 昂.
<gfrog> baimanghuo: bumanghuo 不是说丫不能过nat么？
<baimanghuo> gfrog: isatap不行, miredo可以.
<bumanghuo> 可以哇
<gfrog> baimanghuo: http://www.remlab.net/miredo/faq.shtml.en#symmnat 这个过时了？
<alvin_rxg> Title: Miredo : Question & answers (@ remlab.net)
 * gfrog 记得以前在路由后面装miredo完全不好用…… 现在在路由上倒是能ping通v6地址了
<baimanghuo> gfrog: 反正, 我家/公司都在nat后面用的miredo, 没压力
<gfrog> baimanghuo: 高端
<baimanghuo> gfrog: .. ... .... ..... ...... .......
<gfrog> baimanghuo: 你在公司下bt？
<baimanghuo> gfrog: 上六维的网站找种子啊
<bumanghuo> test
<onlylove> gfrog: 问题在于，一次买俩旗舰，我反正只能看看
<onlylove> yunfan: 断网你还能上来
<yunfan> onlylove: 刚才是靠手机的gprs 现在有线网络好了 我靠别人的mac做的ap上来的
<gfrog> bumanghuo: 昨天重刷路由，vpn启动之后默认路由就换成tun0了，找不到是哪改了啥，囧。
<yunfan> onlylove: 真他妈想去移动营业厅买个4Gmifi
<jiero> yunfan: 为啥？4G比 wifi 好用？
<jusss> onlylove: atom n455到底有多差？比奔腾5如何？能软解720p吗？
<yunfan> jiero: 到处可用呗
<yunfan> 不过下次我要记着在电脑里放许多书
<jiero> yunfan: 也是，大城市就是好
<yunfan> 还要弄个epub阅读器  我发现我多看买的书都是epub格式的
<jiero> yunfan: 买个 nook ？
<onlylove> jusss: 第一没奔腾5，第二，你就别指望atom n455了
<jiero> yunfan: 然后做个夹子将nook夹到屏幕旁边，遥控nook翻屏幕
<onlylove> jusss: 那东西跑xp都卡的要死要死的
<jiero> onlylove:  atom 还行的。挺好的
<jusss> onlylove: ...
<onlylove> jiero: 你当哥没玩过atom的机器？
<onlylove> jiero: 骗人去别的地方骗去，二代骗子
<jusss> onlylove: 我的上网本n455跑debian一年多了
<jiero> onlylove: 文本是足够了。看看视频也行了 。
<onlylove> jiero: 看视频，你看480P？
<yunfan> onlylove: 你玩过？
<onlylove> yunfan: 当年在家的时候，卖过acer aspire one
<onlylove> yunfan: 就acer aspire one那渣机器，我就呵呵下
<jiero> onlylove:  720P应该没问题 -
<onlylove> yunfan: 那正是上网本流行的年代
<onlylove> jiero: 720P和720P不一样好么
<onlylove> jiero: 不玩HD，别和我说那些概念
<jusss> onlylove: 我大一到大二下半年之前几乎玩了2年的上网本用的就是n455… :-(
<onlylove> jiero: 24FPS和60FPS一样？
<jiero> onlylove: 那就480P吧，那种笔记本大概就是1280 * 800 以下分辨率
<jiero> onlylove:  一般 60fps的都会以 24fps / 30 fps 播放
<onlylove> 凸(艹皿艹 )屏蔽
<onlylove> 又忘了这事情了
<onlylove> 因为这几天调岗把这事忘了
<jusss> yunfan: 我记得你也有上网本，你还贴图我见过
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。又调岗位了
<yunfan> jusss: 嗯 而且有好多台
<jusss> 上网本多好的东西
<jusss> yunfan: 好多台…
<onlylove> jusss: 反正你别指望atom性能多好
<alvin_rxg> 上网本被平板和超极本淘汰了
<jusss> onlylove: 如果有个性能好点cpu的上网本就好了
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 买超极本吧。
<onlylove> jusss: ultrabook
<yunfan> jusss: 一台acer的  一台tegra的 一台威盛芯片的
<onlylove> jusss: 这才是轻薄笔记本的正确姓氏
<yunfan> jusss: 现在还有个chromebook和朋友送我的mba
<jusss> yunfan: 羡慕
<jusss> onlylove: alvin_rxg 太贵
<jusss> 我现在只有2k5
<alvin_rxg> 联想 U430 这半个超极本还贵？
<yunfan> jusss: 买个带键盘的平板可以
<jusss> yunfan: 装不了arch吧？
<alvin_rxg> jusss: http://item.jd.com/1262934.html
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 你就别坑国内穷孩子了，你不知道联想良心美企，国内售价比国外搞不知道多少
<wzssyqa> jusss: 自己挖坑活着去参与开发
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 据说海淘回来加上税都比国内买便宜
<jiero> 变态了。。。我竟然把红米1s的屏幕按变形了！！！
<jiero> lol
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 笔记本行业就算了，欧美到处 i7 的时候，国内标配 i5
<jiero> onlylove: 你说的不是澳大利亚
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 国内到处标配独显的时候，欧美到处没有
<bumanghuo> baimanghuo: 你用啥客户端下载的
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 国内到处14寸的时候，欧美已经淘汰
<baimanghuo> bumanghuo: deluge.
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 没淘汰啊，14寸比15寸贵……
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 14寸太大，我希望是11寸的
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 因为没人用，所以贵
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 国内最贵的17寸
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 你是拿来干嘛用的？上网？
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 屏小可以在床上平躺着看电影
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 能买到i5已经很开心了
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 你买平板吧……
<onlylove> jusss: 鱼唇，用投影仪直接投射到天花板
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 记得买6寸的平板
<alvin_rxg> 错了
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 记得买6寸的平板
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 买那种作甚，最小的7吧，手机都有6了
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 胖子，不锻炼身体，我怕他拿不住
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 平板能不用android了吗？
<yunfan> jusss: 可以吧 arch现在许多arm上的
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 时间长了你也拿不住
<onlylove> jusss: 只要有驱动和应用
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 记得要买平板就要上13寸呀
 * jiero 现在用12寸平板
<jusss> yunfan: 还没见过哪个平板上'装arch了，有也是特定型号
 * jiero 用1.9公斤重的12寸平板
<alvin_rxg> ..
<alvin_rxg> 我想踢人…
<yunfan> jusss: 这是你的需求 你自己解决
<bumanghuo> baimanghuo: 得多少积分才能下爱在东西啊
<baimanghuo> bumanghuo: 5000左右?
<bumanghuo> alvin_rxg: 踢
<bumanghuo> baimanghuo: 这么多……
<bumanghuo> 丫们计算积分的方式要不要这么高级？
<baimanghuo> bumanghuo: lol~
<onlylove> jusss: 之前往arm开发板上搞点东西很难的，要交叉编译，要bootloader，现在比以前方便多了
<yunfan>  onlylove 因为现在可以host编译了
<jusss> onlylove: 所以还是直接intel好了不折腾
<yunfan> onlylove: 其实如果你用llvm之类的 估计问题也不大
<onlylove> yunfan: 一直是host编译啊，arm编译不得累死
<yunfan> onlylove: 我说的是arm host
<onlylove> yunfan: 额……现在arm那么强悍了？
<yunfan> onlylove: 许多轻量级的现在可以在arm 那边编了
<yunfan> onlylove: 有什么奇怪的  我以前就在我的路忧伤编译果lua
<onlylove> 为毛我觉得arm的性能还是没法和x86比，pc要快多了
<onlylove> yunfan: 因为吧，我弄arm的时候，是armv5te
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  给我一个15.6寸的平板，我想要呀。不需要键盘就轻快了。我突然想到一个奇葩的东西，贴膜键盘将一层东西贴到屏幕上模拟点手感~好变态吧。
<onlylove> yunfan: 那时候，还有更早的arm7……
 * jiero 想现在 15.6寸的如果没键盘，做到1.8公斤还是很容易的吧。
<onlylove> yunfan: 我记得v5te好像是9然后还有11,反正我记得水星路由的广告就是arm11核心
<yunfan> onlylove: 你跳了一个时代呢
<onlylove> yunfan: 现在都v8了吧
<yunfan> onlylove: arm926ej曾经在山寨mp4上烂大街
<jiero> onlylove: 据说arm的浮点不行？
<yunfan> 我还因此了解了一些型号黑话
<onlylove> yunfan: 那种带一个能播放视频的功能就号称自己是mp5的山寨mp4的年代？需要专用格式转换软件的时候？
<onlylove> yunfan: 貌似炬力和rockchip功不可没
<yunfan> onlylove: 不需要专门格式
<yunfan> onlylove: 国产那时候可是硬结rmvb的
<onlylove> yunfan: rmvb只是个容器吧，像mkv似的
<onlylove> yunfan: 我记得腐女科普过的
<onlylove> yunfan: 都说rmvb不清楚，其实我见过720P的rmvb
<onlylove> yunfan: 就是卖aspire one的时候
<freeflying> http://paste.ubuntu.com.cn/2130445
<alvin_rxg> Title: Ubuntu Paste (@ ubuntu.com.cn)
<yunfan> onlylove: 这个我就不晓得了
<tryit> baimanghuo, adam_magic_pack 发现 Linux Kernel Networking Implementation And Theory 真是本入门的好书，我这样的菜鸟级别的也能深入了解网络实现了，分享下～
<freeflying> huntxu, ^^ ipsec拨号后路由这样了
<adam_magic_pack> tryit: 我看看, 之前看Understanding Linux Network Internals实在是太痛苦了
<huntxu> freeflying: 下面還是上面
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, 我对照着一起看的
<freeflying> huntxu, 下面是拨号之前的
<freeflying> huntxu, 上面是拨号的
<adam_magic_pack> tryit: 算了 我就看看TCPIP Illustrated, Volume 1 - The Protocols好了
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, ……
<huntxu> freeflying: 沒啥問題啊看起來
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, 那本是手边的书啊，参考用的
<adam_magic_pack> tryit: 这是啥字儿?
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, 和源码对照着一起看
<adam_magic_pack> tryit: 牛牛
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: http://www.amazon.cn/Linux-Kernel-Networking-Implementation-and-Theory-Rosen-Rami/dp/143026196X/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1419480474&sr=8-1&keywords=linux+kernel+networking 球贈送
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: 这书好?
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 沒看過
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 你知道我看不懂代碼的
<huntxu> freeflying: 哦，你是不想你撥ipsec之後都走那邊是吧？
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, 就是这本
<yunfan> onlylove: 小米要出firefox os手机了
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: 牛牛
<adam_magic_pack> tryit: 牛牛
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, 请教下，考个 CCNP + RHCE好呢还是深入到kernel中啃网络子系统的代码好呢？
<adam_magic_pack> tryit: rhce用处不大
<adam_magic_pack> tryit: 别的不知道
<adam_magic_pack> tryit: 不要羞辱我
<adam_magic_pack> tryit: 我啥都不懂啊
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, 我现在啥证都没
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, ...
<adam_magic_pack> tryit: 我有英语四六级计算机三级RHCE, 但全是废纸
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, 之前一直想考，但是没培训班，上海这边啥都方便，一年考CCNA CCNP和RHCE应该没问题
<freeflying> huntxu: 我现在拨号后都上不了网了
<adam_magic_pack> tryit: 母鸡
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, .
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 牛逼啊，我只有四级证书，还只考了60.5
<tryit> freeflying, 同龄人～～～
<tryit> freeflying, 哈哈哈
<huntxu> freeflying: 你撥號之後是只想連到192.168.3.0/24那裏是吧？
<gfrog> bumanghuo: https:// twitter.com/ksky/status/547451481868079106
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* 何必呢 on Twitter: "据说是2014Top10的番号：1、SW-2832、SW-2623、MOND-0024、SNIS-2445、JUX-422 ... (@ twitter.com)
<freeflying> tryit: 同龄？你该叫我叔
<tryit> freeflying, 真的假的
<huntxu> freeflying: 那就撥完號之後ip route replace default via 192.168.1.1
<adam_magic_pack> bumanghuo: 拜千人斩
<huntxu> bumanghuo: 拜千人斬完又斬
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 肉身在哪?
<tryit> freeflying, 好吧好吧，拜一个先～
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack, 北京
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 最近不出差啊?
<adam_magic_pack> roylez_: 乐乐
<jiero> adam_magic_pack freeflying  roylez_  三个壕
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack, 这不要放假了吗
<jiero> adam_magic_pack: 。心情大不好呀
<adam_magic_pack> jiero: 心情没问题, 见不得别人嘲讽我
<freeflying> huntxu: vpnc支持post-scripts不
<yunfan> @傅蔚冈 :能使用Google，而且还有专门的Google App也是上海纽约大学的优势。。。http://t.cn/RzFTRAz
<alvin_rxg> Title: Technology Services | NYU Shanghai (@ nyu.edu *FROM* t.cn)
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 支持
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack:  看来是真的 以后要去那大学附近蹭网
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 咋整
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 壕
<bumanghuo> 别啊
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 而且你也可以自己手动写脚本啊, 连上之后搞下路由
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 踢你
<gfrog> freeflying: 支持，有几个post-*.d 写脚本扔进去就行
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 以前在RH的时候是定义路由的, 不过没记笔记...
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 我想把国外的都走vpn,
<gfrog> freeflying: 没有特殊格式，就是某个时间点执行某个脚本
<freeflying> gfrog: nm现在支持j脚本了？
<gfrog> freeflying: nm不行，
<gfrog> freeflying: 你说nm配置的vpnc？
<bumanghuo> gfrog: 好人一生平安，已经 mark
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 不对, 不是RH, 是我买过VPNC, 搞了路由
<gfrog> freeflying: 用不着吧，用命令行配置算了，去掉设置default route，开机启动。
<huntxu> freeflying: 這就不知道了，我只用pptp的
<huntxu> freeflying: 我的做法是國內的都走本地，default走vpn，chnroutes改了個給iproute2用的版本就好了
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42420
<alvin_rxg> Title: Solidot | 日本推出透明Firefox OS手机Fx0 (@ solidot.org)
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿弄个openwrt路由，我给你做gfw-less路由算了，lol
<gfrog> happyaron: 蓉蓉，赶快做翻墙路由撒
<freeflying> gfrog: 有支持ac的不
<freeflying> gfrog: 有支持的话我就换了
<gfrog> freeflying: wndr4300 这是旗舰，应该支持吧，我没细看
<gfrog> freeflying: 啊，不行，还是11n的
<onlylove> gfrog: 无线网卡是不是只能在一个工作模式下工作，就是说，如果工作在master模式，就不能作为client连接了
<gfrog> onlylove: 据说能，我也试过，但是超级不稳定
<gfrog> onlylove: 所以我都是弄两个无线网卡，bridge或者用有线网络连起来
<onlylove> gfrog: 我在想，用无线连接wifi，然后再做个hostap
<bumanghuo> gfrog: 那条推的评论里面才有精华啊
<gfrog> onlylove: 我正在做，上周跟 hamo讨论来着
<gfrog> bumanghuo: 不懂，无脑转发
<gfrog> freeflying: 我家现在出口路由开vpn，不开wifi，然后有线网络拉到天花板接ap
<adam_magic_pack> baimanghuo: 外卖啥时候来啊
<gfrog> baimanghuo: miredo分到的地址是一个网段嘛？还是只有一个ip？
<gfrog> baimanghuo: 我觉得好像ipv6 nat有点问题
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: ipv6没有标准的NAT啊...
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 我知道，但是ip6table能做，不过现在看好像没成功，
<bumanghuo> 这 top10 有三个被百度网盘屏蔽了
<huntxu> gfrog: 你的路由是自己弄的？
<gfrog> huntxu: 。
<huntxu> gfrog: 好高端
<alvin_rxg> 博德之门核心难度智能打游击……类似人了
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 好高端
<adam_magic_pack> baimanghuo: 外卖啥时候来啊
<baimanghuo> adam_magic_pack: 谁知道.
<baimanghuo> gfrog: 一个ip吧.
<baimanghuo> gfrog: 2001:0:c38c:c38c:381b:b58b:8b2a:40b5/32
 * T-20000 饿饿饿
<bumanghuo> 当当呢
<freeflying> gfrog: 我打算全走无线了
<gfrog> freeflying: 赞
<gfrog> baimanghuo: 卧槽，6维打开好慢
<freeflying> gfrog: 没靠谱得ac路由器啊
<gfrog> freeflying: ap也木有么？
<gfrog> freeflying: 有线+ap也可以啊
<freeflying> gfrog: ap本来就烧
<freeflying> 少
<baimanghuo> gfrog: 没事, 下载的时候用你的ipv4
<baimanghuo> gfrog: 所以, 不用管ipv6的速度.
 * jiero 饿。
<gfrog>  baimanghuo 艹，还得答问卷……
<freeflying> gfrog: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.2.lUGUZU&id=36245597731&ns=1&abbucket=5&sku=
<alvin_rxg> Title: 「洋溢小舖」BUFFALO WZR-1750DHP 11AC/1750Mbps 無線寬頻分享器-淘宝网 (@ taobao.com)
<freeflying> gfrog: 这个支持ddwrt
<gfrog> freeflying: ddwrt不好玩，openwrt才能搞黑科技
<freeflying> gfrog: openwrt支持的少
<yunfan> gfrog: opkg可以单独装 没什么神秘的
<freeflying> gfrog: WZR-HP-G300NH 有个这个，不过不支持ac
<gfrog> freeflying: 长远看ac还是有用的，不过我也没找到靠谱的，买了个11n的ap对付了
<bumanghuo> gfrog: 关键问题是答完了也不能下载
<gfrog> bumanghuo: 卧槽，真的？ 我还没试，浪费感情啊
<bumanghuo> 我都考试毕业了
<freeflying> gfrog: 脚本先给我吧，我先用这个搞搞了
<gfrog> freeflying: 嘛脚本？
<freeflying> gfrog: gfw-less
<gfrog> freeflying:  http://www.samsonly.us/?p=85
<alvin_rxg> Title: 基于OpenWRT的自动翻墙路由器 | Samson's Ponder (@ samsonly.us)
<gfrog> freeflying: hamo 一直瞧不上这方案，lol
<alvin_rxg> 喂，^k^ 呢？
 * adam_magic_pack 明白为什么你们折腾翻墙路由了, 因为你们的iOS翻墙麻烦.
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 安卓更麻烦，不过也是因为家里设备多
<baimanghuo> adam_magic_pack: 我不折腾翻墙路由.
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: Android的shadowsocks好用得很
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 安卓的vpn渣的一逼
<jusss> gfrog: shadowsocks很好，android
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 办公室热死了
<baimanghuo> adam_magic_pack: 脱.
<jusss_> onlylove: 我发现我屋子里，移动信号满格，联通信号没有但是一上网就满格，电信的3g信号差2格 1x就1格。。。
<adam_magic_pack> ...
<freeflying> gfrog: 这个还不如用chroute吧，难怪hamo看不上
<jusss_> onlylove: 这是不是说电信最差呀
<gfrog> freeflying: 一个表vs两个表
<gfrog> freeflying: 我比较倾向于一个表
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 脱
<gfrog> freeflying: 不过后来我发现还得再多一个表，把国内用cdn的域名标记出来
<freeflying> gfrog: hamo用的啥
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 他裆员三个表
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 你呢
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 我没表...
<gfrog> freeflying: 解析出ip之后查ip位置数据，国外的一律扔进vpn
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 手机电脑7*24 Shadowsocks
<baimanghuo> adam_magic_pack:  http://haitao.smzdm.com/youhui/311655
<jusss_> adam_magic_pack: 哪的vps?
<alvin_rxg> Title: acer 宏碁 Aspire S7-392-6425 13.3寸 超极本 官翻版（i5、256GB SSD、2560*1440） $784.99（需用码，约￥5500）_海淘单品_海淘专区_什么值得买 (@ smzdm.com)
<adam_magic_pack> baimanghuo: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<adam_magic_pack> jusss_: jp
<baimanghuo> adam_magic_pack: 1.32kg, 高分屏, 256gssd
<adam_magic_pack> baimanghuo: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<jusss_> adam_magic_pack: jp又是啥
<freeflying> baimanghuo: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<baimanghuo> adam_magic_pack: 打算买.
<adam_magic_pack> jusss_: 霓虹
<adam_magic_pack> baimanghuo: 你用?
<jusss_> baimanghuo: 13.3屏太大了
<jusss_> adam_magic_pack: 服务商的名字
<adam_magic_pack> baimanghuo: 2560*1440!!!!! 和完美分辨率 2560*1600 只差一个比例
<baimanghuo> adam_magic_pack: 是啊.
<baimanghuo> adam_magic_pack: 我用啊.
<baimanghuo> adam_magic_pack: 样子有点儿娘炮
 * gfrog 艹，12306被拖库了？
<baimanghuo> adam_magic_pack: 感觉跟mba一样娘炮
<adam_magic_pack> baimanghuo: 效果图而已 买买买
<jusss_> adam_magic_pack: 今天圣诞节了，vps厂商会不会有优惠呀
<jusss_> 免费送100美元什么的
<baimanghuo> adam_magic_pack: 买回来一看, 跟mba一样娘炮, 怎么用啊?
<adam_magic_pack> baimanghuo: mba挺好
<baimanghuo> adam_magic_pack: 就是太娘炮了, 也重.
<adam_magic_pack> baimanghuo: mba就是键盘太渣屏幕分辨率略低 其他什么都好
<baimanghuo> adam_magic_pack: 续航好, 真心好. 但是得配合mac os
<baimanghuo> adam_magic_pack: 换成ubuntu之后也就跟别的超级本没差了
<bumanghuo> gfrog: 啥， 12306 ？？
<gfrog> baimanghuo: 推上骂翻天了
<baimanghuo> gfrog: 啊? 我去看看去
<adam_magic_pack> baimanghuo: 还是会好一些, 我查了, mba的电池比别家大很多
<gfrog> baimanghuo: 据说明文密码，身份证号都被爆了
<bumanghuo> gfrog: 那不是要命
<gfrog> bumanghuo: 显然
<jiero> baimanghuo:  可以虚拟 Ubuntu呀
<baimanghuo> adam_magic_pack: 啊? 跟x1一个级别啊我记得
<baimanghuo> gfrog: 哦, 看到了, 没关系.
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: mba装ubuntu？ 你图啥？
<jusss_> jiero: (+ 可以虚拟 Ubuntu呀 10086 10010)
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 不装Ubuntu
<baimanghuo> 装arch
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 我是Debian党
<jiero> baimanghuo: 关键 mba 确实同显卡好。
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: mba装debian？ 你图啥？
<baimanghuo> jiero: 于我无用
<bumanghuo> gfrog: 吓死我了，下班就去把票取出来
 * jiero 想要显卡好的，不要独显。。。
<jusss_> adam_magic_pack: 为什么不装windows
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 换掉那个垃圾OS! 别抬杠
<adam_magic_pack> jusss_: 习惯不一致
 * jiero 还是挺喜欢游戏的。
<bumanghuo> gfrog: 这要是给人黑进去点个退票。。。。 死的心就有了
 * jiero 现在已经是喜欢也未必做的老人了
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 啧啧，乃们debian最gaoji了
<bumanghuo> adam_magic_pack: 入 mba 了？ 赞
<jusss_> gfrog: (+ debian最gaoji了 10086 10010)
<gfrog> bumanghuo: 嗯，我觉得不知道是从哪爆出来的，说不定是那些抢票软件
<adam_magic_pack> bumanghuo: 没, 这尼玛在说 baimanghuo 卖电脑的事情
<adam_magic_pack> s/卖/买
<gfrog> jusss_: 你看不出我在说反话？
<baimanghuo> .. .... ...... 对, 我是卖电脑的
<onlylove> baimanghuo: S7的问题在于键盘
<onlylove> baimanghuo: 除开键盘其他都好说，再就是内存是焊死的，不能扩展
<jiero> baimanghuo: 上次你说的是什么来着超级本？
<jiero> 15寸的超级本
<baimanghuo> onlylove: 是嘛? 我只知道s3的时候没有F1 - F12
<onlylove> baimanghuo: s7的键盘也没，需要按住fn
<baimanghuo> onlylove: 现在超级本几乎都是不能扩展的了吧?
<baimanghuo> onlylove: 哦, 那就不考虑了.
<baimanghuo> jiero: lavie x
<jusss_> gfrog: 看出来了
<onlylove> baimanghuo: 我觉得8G还是少了点
<onlylove> baimanghuo: 要16G才安心
<bumanghuo> 先去改个密码先
<jusss_> onlylove: 你让我这4g的情何以堪
<adam_magic_pack> baimanghuo: http://www.friendeye.com/goods.php?id=286
<onlylove> gfrog: 12306那个事情可靠不
<alvin_rxg> Title: 全新超值特价Thinkpad T440S，I5/8G/512GSSD,超多配置_T440S_全新Thinkpad_SKS精品笔记本 - Powered by ECShop (@ friendeye.com)
<gfrog> baimanghuo: 六维又没xxx视频，怎么这么火呢？
<baimanghuo> adam_magic_pack: 这货没法买吧.
<gfrog> baimanghuo: 没海盗湾和kickass.to好啊
<adam_magic_pack> baimanghuo: 8G 128G 6750rmb
<baimanghuo> gfrog: 这倒是.
<onlylove> jusss_: 我和你说，我现在就是4G，想买条4加上，又怕不够，想买8
<adam_magic_pack> baimanghuo: 8G 180G 6750rmb
<baimanghuo> adam_magic_pack: 重量啊.
<onlylove> jusss_: 纠结很久了
<gfrog> onlylove: 可靠毛线？
<gfrog> onlylove: 反正乌云报了
<baimanghuo> adam_magic_pack: 不是一个级别的
<bumanghuo> onlylove: 我倒希望真有人给拖走
<baimanghuo> adam_magic_pack: 怎么拿出去在星巴克里装b泡妹子?
<onlylove> gfrog: 乌云报了啊……那就比较可靠了
<jusss_> onlylove: 你以前可是一直在强调1G跑win7都很流畅的，怎么现在也开始追求大内存了
 * adam_magic_pack 一直用别人的12306账号
<bumanghuo> onlylove: 然后把那些买了几十张票的人的票，全改签到今天下午发车的
<jiero> baimanghuo: 谢拉
<bumanghuo> 让丫想着囤票
<jusss_> onlylove: 我待会打算把我的上网本的内存条和现在这个笔记本的内存条换一下，我上网本只有1G
<onlylove> jusss_: win7是win7，游戏是游戏，NND金山一个游戏单进程2.5G内存，你让我4G情何以堪
<adam_magic_pack> bumanghuo: 赞千人斩
<onlylove> jusss_: 看好频率和代数，小心插不上
<jusss_> onlylove: 换完后我现在笔记本就3G内存了
<jiero> 中国人大多觉得用i7没独立显卡真浪费
<bumanghuo> onlylove: 今年提前15天退不收费，好多人从腊月20买到了腊月30
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: tt买了个硕大的ip6p
<onlylove> jusss_: 我要是和你说winxp sp1只要128M就能流畅，sp3开机就500你怎么想
<bumanghuo> NND，自己知道没那么长的假期，还玩那么大
<gfrog> baimanghuo: 另外俺能买正版还是买正版了，前阵子趁京东满200-100收了套霍比特人
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: tt是哪个？
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 疼疼
<jusss_> onlylove: 插不上是啥意思？我上网本和笔记本都是最近2年出的，会有问题？
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 啊，我受不了那么大，收了ip6
<adam_magic_pack> bumanghuo: 预售期太长, 搞得我特么那么早就操心过年的事情, 烦
<baimanghuo> gfrog: 我买了youku会员了, 直接看会员的那些电影. 但是很多找不到的, 只能六维了
<gfrog> baimanghuo: youku买电影还不如google play吧？
<baimanghuo> gfrog: 不啊, youku很快啊.
<gfrog> baimanghuo: play movie真心很全啊
<baimanghuo> gfrog: 我现在在下载刺杀金正恩...
<jusss_> baimanghuo: 为什么不chd呢？以后还能贡献字幕
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: youku便宜
<gfrog> baimanghuo: 球分享
<jusss_> chd的字幕感觉是最好的了
<baimanghuo> gfrog: 邮箱给我?
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: youku画质真心渣啊。交了会员就没广告了？
<bumanghuo> baimanghuo: 这么高级的的电影都有的下载了？
<baimanghuo> bumanghuo: 有啊
<bumanghuo> baimanghuo: 有字幕不
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 原画怎么渣了?
<baimanghuo> bumanghuo: 没啊.
<baimanghuo> gfrog: 有1080p
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 现在youku变态到放10分钟电影播2分钟广告了
<baimanghuo> adam_magic_pack: youku没有原画, 有1080p
<gfrog> baimanghuo: adam_magic_pack 卧槽，会员有1080p？
<baimanghuo> gfrog: 所以要买会员啊
<gfrog> baimanghuo: 碉堡了
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: youku国产的多, 而国产的值得看的电影去影院, 不值得看得, 网上也不看
<gfrog> baimanghuo: 在线看1080p？ 亚历山大啊
<baimanghuo> gfrog: 不大啊, 很流畅啊.
<baimanghuo> gfrog: 你家啥网啊? 10mb/s都没?
<gfrog> baimanghuo: 你家网络多大带宽？
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 10M水管无压力
<baimanghuo> gfrog: 我家20mb/s的, 缓冲巨快.
<gfrog> baimanghuo: adam_magic_pack 我家才8M……
<baimanghuo> gfrog: 哦...
<gfrog> baimanghuo: 艹……
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 其实有个网站能放所有的优酷和iqiyi会员电影.... 破解了
<baimanghuo> gfrog: google play更快?
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 升升升
<gfrog> baimanghuo: play可以下载
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 升不了，再升要换光纤了，我家楼里没布线
<baimanghuo> 哦...
<adam_magic_pack> 哦...
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 我家10mbps马上要免费升20mbps了
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: gaoji
<bumanghuo> onlylove: 这事儿不知道是真的假的，都说在互联网疯传了，我都搜不到......
<adam_magic_pack> bumanghuo: http://www.wooyun.org/bugs/wooyun-2014-088532
<alvin_rxg> Title: 大量12306用户数据在互联网疯传包括用户帐号、明文密码、身份证邮箱等（泄漏途径目前未知） | WooYun-2014-88532 | WooYun.org (@ wooyun.org)
<adam_magic_pack> baimanghuo: 那个interview我早上就下好了....
<bumanghuo> 对啊，传疯了咋不传给我啊
<adam_magic_pack> baimanghuo: transmission跑到2M/s
<baimanghuo> adam_magic_pack: 赞.
<baimanghuo> adam_magic_pack: 流弊
<palomino|working> ......
<xiamanghuo> palomino|working: 破马叔
 * palomino|working momo xiamanghuo 
<adam_magic_pack> roylez_: 乐乐
<xiamanghuo> roylez_: 扎西
<roylez_> adam_magic_pack xiamanghuo 你俩夫妻干啥呢
 * adam_magic_pack 问个问题, 国内这些厂商定制Android, 自带市场(例如小米市场, 魅族市场)算unknown sources么?
<alvin_rxg> adam_magic_pack: 算
<adam_magic_pack> alvin_rxg: 那岂不是默认打开unkown source的?
<roylez_> adam_magic_pack: google play一直提醒我说百度的应用市场有恶意软件，要我赶紧卸...
<adam_magic_pack> roylez_: 本来就是, 百度现在是最大的流氓啊... 百度杀毒这个破事儿闹得太大了
<alvin_rxg> 继续 baldur's gate hardcore
<baimanghuo> adam_magic_pack: 不算.
<adam_magic_pack> baimanghuo: 我听谁的?....
<baimanghuo> adam_magic_pack: 所谓的unknown sources是说, 你的手机的os不认识这个商店. 预装的, 已经修改os了.
<alvin_rxg> adam_magic_pack: 听他的
<adam_magic_pack> baimanghuo: 希望如此
<baimanghuo> adam_magic_pack: 不就是换个证书嘛1
<xiamanghuo> adam_magic_pack: 定制的肯定改了证书
<jusss_> onlylove: 上网本里面的那个内存条卡死了 :-( 没法拔
<adam_magic_pack> baimanghuo: 就是不知道国产的是默认用户随意安装apk还是说有安全保护
<baimanghuo> adam_magic_pack: 国产区别很大的
<jusss_> adam_magic_pack: 绝对算未知源呀
<xiamanghuo> adam_magic_pack: 我的小牛自己装apk的时候还是提示未知来源
<jusss_> adam_magic_pack: 只有菜市场才是正规的
<xiamanghuo> adam_magic_pack: 要去设置里打开那个选项
<adam_magic_pack> xiamanghuo: 懂了
<jusss_> xiamanghuo: zte的都是这样
<jusss_> xiamanghuo: 只要不是菜市场装，我的zte也提示
<xiamanghuo> jusss_: 反正系统挺坑爹
<jusss_> xiamanghuo: 我给我的zte加了菜市场，菜市场没事一直更新软件，想twitter instagram这种不开ss就更新不了，在通知栏一直显示下载，就没速度，非得关机重启
<jusss_> 我想卸载菜市场了都
<adam_magic_pack> jusss_: 我ss 7*24开着
<xiamanghuo> adam_magic_pack: 认识DV么？这大哥在厦门有个别野……
<xiamanghuo> adam_magic_pack: 认识DV么？这大叔在厦门有个别野……
<adam_magic_pack> xiamanghuo: 不认识
<jusss_> adam_magic_pack: 我的do一直扣款不成功，已经把我的vps停了，我现在打算换家,不知道换哪个好
<adam_magic_pack> jusss_: linode 我推荐你
<adam_magic_pack> jusss_: https://www.linode.com/?r=da48a08d204b60fb3193f7d300bfabc980678e6d
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* SSD Cloud Hosting - Linode (@ linode.com)
<bumanghuo> http://www.v2ex.com/t/156588#reply0
<alvin_rxg> Title: 如果，这其实是 12306 故意演的一出，目的就是扼杀第三方？ - V2EX (@ v2ex.com)
<jusss_> adam_magic_pack: 我测试了下，发现linode只有east us我这下载200KB 其它都跟do一样没速度
<adam_magic_pack> xiamanghuo: 看你很喜欢厦门, 干脆定居过去算了
<adam_magic_pack> xiamanghuo: 而且看你早上也不求靠谱人肉翻墙了好像
<jusss_> adam_magic_pack: 今天圣诞，就没啥优惠政策吗？
<xiamanghuo> xiamanghuo: 吃的不喜欢
 * baimanghuo 想去珠海定居. 
 * xiamanghuo 想去湾湾定居
<roylez_> baimanghuo: 珠海就是个县城，就几十万人
<adam_magic_pack> FJKong: 过年怎么回去? 回不回去?
<huntxu> roylez: 小樂樂
<FJKong> adam_magic_pack: 回去啊
<FJKong> 开车回去
<huntxu> bumanghuo: 我也想到這個自導自演的問題了
<huntxu> bumanghuo: 還能申請更多經費，增強安全性
<adam_magic_pack> FJKong: 几号? 传说中的高铁还没开始卖票 摔!
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: linodex现在很不靠谱吧
<FJKong> adam_magic_pack: 没订好 我可能早回去 家里一个亲戚结婚
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 母鸡, 里头55$还没用过
<adam_magic_pack> FJKong: 你这remote还不是随便
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 你不是飛機飛seoul轉機大威海的嗎
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: 其实是可以这么干
<xiamanghuo> adam_magic_pack: 你不是飛機飛seoul轉機大威海的嗎
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: 去仁川然后坐船然后公交车回家也行
<xiamanghuo> adam_magic_pack: 冬天去威海有啥好玩儿的嘛？
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 漂亮，回到家幾點
<adam_magic_pack> xiamanghuo: 海蛎子
<bumanghuo> huntxu: 反正传的很猛，但是都看不到裤
<xiamanghuo> adam_magic_pack: ……
<baimanghuo> xiamanghuo: 海蟑螂
<xiamanghuo> baimanghuo: ……
<adam_magic_pack> xiamanghuo: 威海风大雪大, 冬天没啥意思
 * xiamanghuo 一月有一周假期，不知道去哪里耍好了
<adam_magic_pack> xiamanghuo: 哦 威海倒是有两三个天鹅湖, 好多过冬的天鹅
<xiamanghuo> adam_magic_pack: 哪里？
<adam_magic_pack> xiamanghuo: 威海啊, 我们县也有, 荣成天鹅湖 搜搜
<bumanghuo> huntxu: 他们官网速度那么快的放上去了一条公告，这个响应速度超过正常情况了
<huntxu> bumanghuo: 我也在找庫。。。
<adam_magic_pack> xiamanghuo: 小学一年级就发过一本书让我们爱护天鹅, 里头讲了个故事说某渔民杀海鸥, 然后天鹅海鸥等等各种海鸟一起粪便攻击他
<huntxu> bumanghuo: 前幾天我女朋友才用了手機第三方搶過年的票。。。
<xiamanghuo> adam_magic_pack: 搜到了，就在荣成嘛
<huntxu> bumanghuo: 不過後來搶到票我跟他說要用12306的app支付
<huntxu> bumanghuo: 結果用了他的手機連我的支付寶給錢了 @.@
<adam_magic_pack> xiamanghuo: 我记得不只荣成的, 荣成那个也不是天鹅最多的
<huntxu> bumanghuo: 這樣子我的支付寶密碼被撞到的概率應該不會很高吧。。。
<adam_magic_pack> xiamanghuo: 海边看鸟的话也行, 确实很多海鸟
<xiamanghuo> adam_magic_pack: 胶东半岛最东端—荣成市成山卫镇，中国北方乃至东北亚地区现存最为完整典型的天然纳潮泻湖坐落于此。
<xiamanghuo> adam_magic_pack: 看海鸟在大连也能看啊
<bumanghuo> huntxu: 第三方的客户端，支付过程估计也没太大的问题
<jackness1> 不错啊 你们到海边去了啊？
<huntxu> 榮成怎麽好像是月餅廠家
<xiamanghuo> adam_magic_pack: 坐船过去700块呢
<bumanghuo> huntxu: 找到裤了求fw 啊， cc yunfan
<adam_magic_pack> xiamanghuo: 成山头这个啊, 我说的另外一个离我家近的
<adam_magic_pack> 果然好几个
<huntxu> bumanghuo: 其實就是擔心12306進去看到支付信息能撞到支付寶之類的對吧？
<jackness1> 支付宝挺好的
<bumanghuo> huntxu: 大多人的 12306 密码都很简单
<jackness1> 是的
<adam_magic_pack> xiamanghuo: 风大雪大, 冬天真得没吸引力
<jackness1> 一般都很简单
<jackness1> 便于记忆啊
<bumanghuo> 其实他们都不用拖，拿着我的 csdn 账户去登录就好了，妥妥的。。。。。。。
<huntxu> bumanghuo: 不管怎樣還是改了下密碼
<huntxu> bumanghuo: 加上了關鍵字fuck12306
<bumanghuo> huntxu: ………………
<yunfan> bumanghuo: 什么酷？
<yunfan> onlylove: 你那附近是不是有个北京银行？
<huntxu> bumanghuo: 問題是好多人喜歡用郵箱什麽鬼的登陸12306不用個用戶名啊
<huntxu> bumanghuo: 比如@qq.com那些。。。然後密碼還要一樣，直接撞就過了。。。
<alvin_rxg> Title: 腾讯首页 (@ qq.com)
<bumanghuo> 对，这个库要是真的，有含金量，毕竟里面有实名的身份证号，大多数人还有全家的身份证号
<yunfan> bumanghuo: 额开房数据库那个够你用了
<bumanghuo> yunfan: 那个旧了，还不够全
<yunfan> bumanghuo: 那个是必须要登记身份证的 嘿嘿 我现在都用那个
<huntxu> 開房數據庫連我都找不到
<bumanghuo> yunfan: 今天传说的这个
<huntxu> 還好意思說全
<yunfan> huntxu: 我有  嘿嘿
<xiamanghuo> bumanghuo: http://weibo.com/1981622273/BCsLu3u5Y
<alvin_rxg> Title: Sina Visitor System (@ weibo.com)
<jusss_> yunfan: 大侠
<bumanghuo> 十多万也太少了吧
<bumanghuo> yunfan: 谁有本事把郭按的库发出来就完美了
<huntxu> xiamanghuo: bumanghuo 就是拿別的地方的來撞12306然後再提取出來的吧
<huntxu> 那其實就和12306沒多大關係了哦
<huntxu> 不過能拿到身份証
<yunfan> baimanghuo: 是啊 也就升天了
<jackness1> 什么情况？
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: NND, 显示器坏了
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 啥显示器?
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 09年买的，三星的
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: #ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 公司不给钱啊
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: #换换换
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 带路啊
<adam_magic_pack> FJKong: ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com  你在这里头不?
<onlylove> yunfan: 有
<onlylove> yunfan: 啥事情
<onlylove> yunfan: 你们觉得那些360抢票插件啥的嫌疑多大 cc bumanghuo
<jiero> 看自己19岁的样子，真是美好呀。 http://img0.ph.126.net/KpftEDkHZCJcv1gz2AHxsA==/6619072093840149252.jpg
<jiero> lol
<jiero> freeflying:  呃。我记得以前在澳大利亚时候 从来不买超过$20的显示器
<jiero> freeflying: 人一着急，$20以下就卖掉了
<jiero> freeflying: 这里买二手就难以买到便宜的了。
<bumanghuo> onlylove: 反正我觉得不大
<bumanghuo> onlylove: 随便弄个钓鱼网站，写上帮忙抢票都有很多人点
<onlylove> bumanghuo: 14万，你觉得12306就这么点用户就冲垮了？
<bumanghuo> onlylove: 再让飞一会儿看看真相
<jusss_> alvin_rxg: 你们德国佬过圣诞节吗？
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, baimanghuo 你们用jira吗？
<adam_magic_pack> tryit: 啥东西
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, 类似于bugzilla的
<bumanghuo> bugzilla 好用么
<bumanghuo> 会比 mantis 难用不
<jusss_> adam_magic_pack: 大牛，插入u盘后显示sdb: no caching mode page found是咋回事？
<jiero> 中国这么大。因为这么大。所以很多人觉得，这件事肯定有人做，没人做，肯定是差劲的事情。
<roylez> jiero: ....你好无耻
<jiero> roylez:  对呀。
<jiero> roylez:  你怎么才知道。。。
<roylez> jiero: 肯定是糖吃多了的原因，否则不可能这么无耻
<yunfan> onlylove: 我要去把医保的钱取出来啊  一个月70 现在也有800多了  刚好买个手机用
<jiero> roylez:  我还在吃糖。昨天吃东西彻底拉肚子晚上没好好睡。好几个月不拉肚子了
<roylez> yunfan: ....
<yunfan> roylez: 我刚才发现有个 python实现的adb google官方出的
<jiero> yunfan: 买什么手机？
 * adam_magic_pack 妈的, 我特么给Ubuntu的acpi提交个patch邮件还要等待approval
<yunfan> jiero: 随便买个仟元的呗
<roylez> yunfan: 我医保的钱有1w+了，只用过一次90来块，现在专门给家人买药用
<onlylove> yunfan: 晕死……你知道火车站对面的恒基商城吧，就在恒基商城的旁边
<yunfan> roylez: 帝都这边是可以取的 不过明年不能了
<roylez> yunfan: adb有嘛用
<yunfan> onlylove: 我知道那里 是在里面还是路边 ？
<yunfan> roylez: 还有fastboot
<onlylove> yunfan: 路边
<jiero> yunfan:  1700也是千元
<onlylove> yunfan: 路边上二楼
<yunfan> roylez: 在linux下批量刷机嘛
<yunfan> jiero: 1k += 200
<roylez> yunfan: 批量....
<yunfan> onlylove: 原来如此
<onlylove> yunfan: 就在东边那个过街天桥那
<tryit> 各位公司都用啥 文档管理系统 ？
<jiero> yunfan: 好像很多选择。多数是刻意阉割的。
<onlylove> yunfan: 不过北京银行排队略慢
<yunfan> onlylove: 好 明天中午取看看
<roylez> tryit: 易达挂夹
<yunfan> onlylove: 额
<onlylove> yunfan: 如果人多，你要排好一会儿
<onlylove> yunfan: 所以没事别去
<yunfan> onlylove: 我🈶没事做
<tryit> roylez, ……你太幽默了
<yunfan> onlylove: 他们能跟我比下限》
<roylez> tryit: 我不是说笑话
<tryit> roylez, 电子文档呢
<onlylove> yunfan: 那就成，如果你有事情的话，就别去折腾了，反正没事就在那耗着就好
<onlylove> yunfan: 我排过一个半小时的队
<roylez> tryit: 名字取的好一点，然后剩下就交给 locate
<adam_magic_pack> FJKong: 来说说为毛UE的list都要审查陌生人邮件?
<tryit> roylez, 公司的呢？
<jusss_> roylez: 今天好多人看刺杀你的电影呢！ LOL
<FJKong> adam_magic_pack: what
<jusss_> palomino|working: the mentalist竟然出第七季了！！！ 我刚知道
<FJKong> 刚下完 刺杀
<adam_magic_pack> FJKong: 没订阅的人给UE的各种list发邮件都要接受审查
<FJKong> adam_magic_pack: 母鸡啊
<adam_magic_pack> FJKong: 我大Debian的list就随便发
<roylez> tryit: 公司的，随他去吧，你整的再好也会被猪拱的，何必呢
<baimanghuo> tryit: 不用.
<baimanghuo> tryit: 我们用launchpad
<yunfan> onlylove:  我明天去看看 实在不行还可以去大望路那边
<jiero> roylez: 话说为什么说我无耻呀。我承认，但是我没明白为什么你突然这样说
<tryit> baimanghuo, 恩
<roylez> jiero: 你这么有钱居然买 $20 的显示器
<jiero> roylez:  我丫的有毛钱
<roylez> jiero: 时间就是钱，你丫比我小10岁
 * O0XX 一进来就发钱...
<roylez> O0XX: 黑毛扎
<onlylove> O0XX: 你要发钱？
<O0XX> roylez: 啥？
<GODDOG> jiero: 多大？
<O0XX> roylez: 你今天咋出现了？
<jusss_> roylez: 你看今天好多人要刺杀你，赶快找个地壳藏好吧
<roylez> O0XX: 在码字
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: "悔过书"?
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 滚
 * jiero 抱抱 roylez
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 帽子给我玩玩
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 不给...
<yunfan> 腐女可来了 ？
<onlylove> NMD居然点我名，NND我都没收到邮件，说我有培训没去
 * jusss_ 去年这时候在看the mentalist s1现在马上要看最终季s7了有点感伤，这一年过的， :-(
<onlylove> 擦，不想我给干活，直接说，别TM拐弯抹角的！
<yunfan> onlylove: 要搞你什么理由都有
<yunfan> duyue: 你可会压片？
<palomino|working> ... jusss_
<palomino|working> red john这个大坑! jusss_
<jusss_> palomino|working: 出第七季了，我刚知道
<palomino|working> 好几集了
<palomino|working> 我下载到7-03
<jusss_> palomino|working: 我在你昨天给的那个字幕站无聊翻最新字幕才知道
<palomino|working> 这样- -
<onlylove> yunfan: 有意思的是，居然是在直线经理那批评，我就没收到任何信息
<jusss_> palomino|working: 今天的字幕，刺杀金三胖比较火，  bcc roylez 有人要刺杀你
<palomino|working> LOL jusss_
<onlylove> yunfan: 我TM可以狠狠的搞下IT了看来
<roylez> jusss_: 都来啊，来了请我吃饭
<jusss_> palomino|working: 初到7x04了
<yunfan> onlylove: 什么意思  怎么搞
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|working
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|working
<yunfan> roylez: 你在哪？
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|working
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|working
<roylez> yunfan: 武汉
<yunfan> roylez: 我还以为你也来帝都了
<roylez> palomino|working adam_magic_pack yunfan jusss_ onlylove O0XX 你们圣诞节都不放假的么？
<palomino|working> :O jusss_
<onlylove> yunfan: 悄悄的在内网给制造点麻烦什么的
<O0XX> roylez: 圣诞节是什么？
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 可以吃么?
<onlylove> yunfan: 被抓要开除的
<palomino|working> 不信基督教，不过这节 roylez
<roylez> palomino|working: 哦，牲口是没假期的
<onlylove> roylez: 我倒是想，可惜不加班就不错了
<yunfan> roylez: 我们公司又不是基督教公司
<yunfan> 草 我们应该放假啊
<yunfan> 我们集团老总一家都是基督徒
<roylez> yunfan: 18M有一天
<yunfan> 草 该死的资本家
<onlylove> yunfan: 他们自己放，你给他们干活
<yunfan> onlylove: 这个简单  抢ip就行了
<onlylove> yunfan: 而且你自己现在和放假差不多
<onlylove> yunfan: 抢毛，dhcp的，而且N多虚拟机
<onlylove> yunfan: 你想抢可真的费点事
<onlylove> yunfan: 还不如给造个网络风暴啥的，不过应该没啥希望
<onlylove> yunfan: 顺便说我公司网本来就差……制造了估计也没用
<yunfan> onlylove: 不断发假mac广播就行了
<yunfan> onlylove: 有几年病毒都喜欢干这个
<yunfan> onlylove: 不断冒充路由 让你老吊线
<onlylove> yunfan: 这边是CISCO的设备，没那么好搞
<onlylove> yunfan: 我得先摸清网络拓扑
<yunfan> onlylove: 你还可以学墙 给网内广播dns response
<yunfan> 不过给他假的记录
<onlylove> yunfan: 这个不错
<yunfan> onlylove: 墙就是这么干的 不过你先研究下 他们可能追到物理线路
<onlylove> yunfan: 追到物理线路就不好玩了
<yunfan> onlylove: 所以要小心点  不过我估计你们没那水平 何况你也可以弄个虚拟机
<yunfan> 出事了就说是虚拟机中毒了
<baimanghuo> O0XX: 你发一下你显示器型号
<O0XX> baimanghuo: 等我给你找啊
<jusss> palomino|working: http://v.yinyuetai.com/playlist/2888418
<alvin_rxg> Title: 烟村古渡的悦单:宠爱你的视听觉,欧美现场 - 音悦台--看好音乐 (@ yinyuetai.com)
<O0XX> baimanghuo: DELL U2713H monitor
<baimanghuo> O0XX: 摸摸大
<palomino|working> ?_? jusss
<onlylove> yunfan: 估计IT系统傻逼了，不少人都收到了
<yunfan> onlylove: 收到什么
<onlylove> yunfan: 就是那个培训，我刚说的
<yunfan> onlylove: 小心大裁员哦  我有个朋友之前在微软做你这种外包
<yunfan> onlylove: 收到培训？
<onlylove> yunfan: 这些人真蛋疼 人过啥节日关他们啥事情 http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42425
<alvin_rxg> Title: Solidot | 学校被要求加强传统文化教育 (@ solidot.org)
<onlylove> yunfan: 就是IT信息保密啥的培训
<yunfan> onlylove: 好多人都这样
<yunfan> onlylove: 呵呵
<onlylove> yunfan: 他要是大裁员那就裁吧，反正我也不是很喜欢这
<onlylove> yunfan: 我已经被vmware裁过一次了，不在乎
<adam_magic_pack> monson: 高管来了
<baimanghuo> monson: 膜拜高管
<monson> adam_magic_pack: 不找你，redhat有人在吗？
<adam_magic_pack> monson: 有
<baimanghuo> qiao: 有人找你  cc monson
<onlylove> yunfan: 这种事情，不是明显招人反感么“而在西安，据《新京报》报道，西北大学现代学院在平安夜组织学生观看孔子等各类中华传统文化宣传片，由教室把守教室门口，不能擅自离开，并声称会处分过圣诞节的学生。”
<onlylove> yunfan: 这得多不会办事的猪队友啊
 * bumanghuo 拜高管 monson && tryit
<yunfan> onlylove: 那又怎样 许多学校不还收手机呢 ？ 照你这么说 敢情那些学生还乐意让学校收？
<bumanghuo> onlylove: 反正我看见地铁口大喊大叫卖苹果的很反感
<bumanghuo> yunfan: 乃找到库了没有
<yunfan> onlylove: 还有好多年前的强制服装  强制发型  大家不都忍下了？
<yunfan> bumanghuo: 没取找 我又开房数据库就够了
<onlylove> bumanghuo: 他们卖他们的，城管会来
<onlylove> bumanghuo: 但是你这种强制性的，就像追杀异教徒是的
<bumanghuo> onlylove: 不是啊
<yunfan> onlylove: 问题是这种事已经上演好多年了  除非你准备行动起来 否则我觉得没有必要取讨论
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 同意你, 那破三本就是以傻逼行为抵制傻逼行为
<bumanghuo> onlylove: 如果他们在教堂门口之类的卖这些，我能接受
<bumanghuo> onlylove: 满大街大喊就没劲了不是
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 你同意有个p用 对他们一点影响都没有 还浪费了你自己一点时间
<adam_magic_pack> bumanghuo: 教堂门口更不应该啊, 和苹果有个鬼关系, 苹果在基督教里是恶魔啊!!!! 教堂门口, 你砸场子么?
<yunfan> 搞不好等你辛苦救出来的学生面对采访的时候还跟学校献媚说他们做得对
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 我没行动 有个立场而已
<jiero> adam_magic_pack:  什么都是抵制
<onlylove> bumanghuo: 你忘了夏娃被蛇诱惑吃了啥了？
 * jiero 做什么都是抵制另一种，选择一种就是反对另一种。
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 所以没有什么意思  立场随时都可以变
<jiero> 这世界全是牛鬼蛇神
<jusss> palomino|working: 这个好多资源后面挂dimension的和那个电影公司dimension有关系没?
<yunfan> jiero: 这牛鬼蛇神还不是你们自己养大的
<jiero> yunfan:  不是呀。是因为人多才出现的。
<yunfan> 许多人情愿自杀都不敢反抗 我还有什么话说
<jiero> yunfan: 人少就没这么多事情了
<palomino|working> 没关系吧 jusss
<palomino|working> 那是破解组织的名字
<jusss> palomino|working: sparks这个破解组织是不是很出名？好多资源后面全挂着
<palomino|working> 这个我看到的一般是放电影的吧
<jusss> palomino|working: 各种1080p资源后面挂着sparks 以前翻射手字幕时，好多字幕都是以这个资源为准
<adam_magic_pack> baimanghuo: 他为啥一定要念成乐噶西啊!!!!!!!
<baimanghuo> adam_magic_pack: 你现在问问啊
<jusss> legacy ?
<adam_magic_pack> jusss: 你太聪明了
<adam_magic_pack> jusss: 你贵姓?
<palomino|working> j\u=菊? adam_magic_pack
<adam_magic_pack> palomino|working: 鞠三思
<bumanghuo> baimanghuo: 你在youku买了采访了？
<baimanghuo> bumanghuo: 优酷有采访?
<adam_magic_pack> 八嘎那
<baimanghuo> bumanghuo: 我直接bt下载了
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: 我与斩白蛇起义那个人同姓
<adam_magic_pack> 贡献了近2G上传, 反 roylez 的要支持
<yunfan> bumanghuo: 有？
<yunfan> 老子又会员
<yunfan> jusss: 柳棒？
<onlylove> yunfan: 汉高祖斩白蛇，应该是刘吧？
 * O0XX 好多历史帝啊...
<yunfan> onlylove: 古代的读音 谁知道呢
<jusss> yunfan: ...
<yunfan> onlylove: 莫忘了我们如今用的是满州化的所谓普通话啊
<yunfan> 当然我无所谓满洲还是蒙古的 只是就历史史实实事求是而已
<yunfan> onlylove: 也有可能是娄哦  想想粤语怎么发音的
<onlylove> yunfan: 这么说罪过大了，胡话不是一天两天的事情了
<onlylove> yunfan: 唐朝就有吧
<onlylove> yunfan: 胡言乱语哦
<eexpss> jusss: 肯定性白
<onlylove> yunfan: 这里面的胡言，应该就是胡话了
<bumanghuo> yunfan: 没有
<yunfan> onlylove: 胡言乱语又不是胡人的意思
<jusss> eexpss: 你是在说 O0XX?
<bumanghuo> yunfan: 继续等你挖掘 18g 的库
 * adam_magic_pack 困
<onlylove> yunfan: 那是哪里
<yunfan> bumanghuo: 别 你还是去找专业组织买把
<bumanghuo> 不至于，我就是看看我上榜没有
<bumanghuo> 有没有希望上电视
<yunfan> onlylove: 瞎扯的 满洲那边是东胡 唐的时候应该会呗称为鲜卑多点
<jusss> yunfan: 挖挖新出的各种门事件吧，比如那个什么太阳花圆角什么的
<yunfan> jusss: 这个干我毛事啊 我连个匿名sim卡都没有
<bumanghuo> yunfan: sim 匿名不容易，之前啥时候看到过从购买匿名的卡小摊附近的监控找到买卡的人的……
<jusss> yunfan: 我有
<onlylove> yunfan: 本来就被各种胡传染了的方言，有啥好说的
<bumanghuo> 如果真下工夫找，看来还是有手段的
<bumanghuo> jusss: 那你去负责把那个库挖出来
<jusss> bumanghuo: 差那个匿名卡的通话记录找到认识的人，然后再插那个人的通信录就知道是谁了
<yunfan> bumanghuo: talk is cheap , show me the data
<jusss> 现在android上各种偷通信录的
<yunfan> jusss: 你以为处心积虑买匿名卡的人是为了拿来跟熟人聊天？
<jusss> 是个软件都要权限访问你的通信录
<jusss> yunfan: 匿名卡买来有啥用？
<yunfan> bumanghuo: 倒是那个在匿名卡小摊边上放监控实在是太黑了
<yunfan> jusss: 这个就不足为外人道了
<yunfan> bumanghuo: 有个办法
<bumanghuo> yunfan: 忘了在哪里看到的了
<yunfan> bumanghuo: 可以在淘宝上买预付费卡 他要你身份证号 你就给他开房数据库里的  同时 这个支付可以买盗号来的支付宝
<bumanghuo> http://blog.eqoe.cn/posts/12306-leak-lookup.html
<alvin_rxg> Title: 一键查询您的 12306 密码 手机号 身份证号是否已泄露 (@ eqoe.cn)
<yunfan> bumanghuo: 小心是钓鱼收集
<baimanghuo> 恭喜您，您的账号没有泄露。
<baimanghuo> bumanghuo: 很可能是第三方抢票软件的问题
 * adam_magic_pack 困
<yunfan> onlylove: 据说上网卡也能收到短信
<baimanghuo> yunfan: 是可以的. 如果用官方的客户端.
<baimanghuo> yunfan: 非官方客户端不知道怎么接收.
<yunfan> baimanghuo: 所以这就足够了  我想要的就是能收短信 无月租的卡
<yunfan> 这样可以注册大量网站账户
<bumanghuo> yunfan: 让收集去吧
<onlylove> yunfan: 能啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 必须能
<bumanghuo> yunfan: 我差了下网上传的那张图片里面的邮箱确实这里有
<bumanghuo> yunfan: 查我的邮箱没有查到
<yunfan> bumanghuo: 半真半假的也又可能啊
<yunfan> bumanghuo: 现在用心险恶的人很多
<yunfan> onlylove: 没事帮我找找无月租卡好了
<jusss> yunfan: 上网卡是指3g的手机卡？
<yunfan> onlylove: 原来又那种给pos机用的卡 看来可以问物资循环公司的人了
<adam_magic_pack> baimanghuo: 技术不错的人 为什么平时说话那么笨呢?
<baimanghuo> adam_magic_pack: 这不是很正常嘛?
<baimanghuo> adam_magic_pack: 说明人家的技术真是苦练出来的
<baimanghuo> adam_magic_pack: 你真是浪费了你这好脑子了
<adam_magic_pack> baimanghuo: 不是嘴笨 是脑子笨 所以我不明白
<adam_magic_pack> baimanghuo: .......
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 呵呵 是脑子笨 所以你不明白
<adam_magic_pack> baimanghuo: b老板最近满脑子o**x
<baimanghuo> adam_magic_pack: 是啊.
<onlylove> yunfan: pos机很难办吧，那种卡都是专门的吧？我是说，号码都有登记
<yunfan> onlylove: 那有啥 又不是登记我的名字
<yunfan> onlylove: 也是通用卡 我看淘宝有人卖这个
<xiamanghuo> adam_magic_pack: 你又满满的负能量了
<xiamanghuo> adam_magic_pack: 跟RH状态差不多
<yunfan> 不过淘宝的问题是如何匿名弄个支付手段
 * gfrog linode又开始狂丢包
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 没那么满
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 而且现在说的这些我是日日说周周提啊, 说两年了
<jiero> adam_magic_pack:  慢慢的负能量
<yunfan> onlylove: 找到办法了 可以用开房数据库开个支付宝账户  然后去买游戏卡 用第三方的游戏卡充值支付宝平台来给我的账户充值
<yunfan> onlylove: 然后用这个支付宝账户去买匿名手机卡  并且发货选到 第三方货柜那种  最好是冬天买 这样你可以带上头套说自己怕冷
<yunfan> onlylove: 我们那边有种头套跟抢银行的一模一样的
<yunfan> 草了  注册账户需要手机号
<yunfan> 啊 可以选邮箱注册  那没事
<yunfan> 哪天我来实践下 全匿名注册到充值100快  adam_magic_pack bumanghuo roylez 你们可要赞助我100？
<yunfan> 我发全过程报告
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 没兴趣
<yunfan> 拉个赞助这么麻烦  tmd
<jackness1> 恩 挺不容易吧？
<jackness1> 我也觉得生活不容易
<jackness1> 我一点工资没有 天天对着电脑 脑子不够用了
<yunfan> jackness1: 你没工资 为毛要对着电脑
<yunfan> Guest21408: 哼哼
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 最近走了很多人啊
<bumanghuo> yunfan: 你赞助我 100 ，我也匿名充一发
<bumanghuo> yunfan: 大街上找个人帮忙买张充值卡多简单
<baimanghuo> yunfan: 你赞助我 100 ，我也让 bumanghuo 帮我匿名充一发
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 我认识的只有 yaguang
<baimanghuo> gfrog: adam_magic_pack: 只要投资人不走就好.
<gfrog> baimanghuo: 啧啧
<GODDOG> 吃饭吧
<baimanghuo> bumanghuo: http://fx.smzdm.com/detail/393451
<alvin_rxg> Title: 凯酷 keycool 108 机械键盘 PBT热升华键帽 CHERRY黑轴 399元包邮_天猫优惠_发现频道_什么值得买 (@ smzdm.com)
<O0XX> baimanghuo:啧啧
<O0XX> baimanghuo:都考虑到这个层次了
<yunfan> bumanghuo: 你想得简单  别人未必帮你冲  何况你注册时候还需要实名得
<baimanghuo> O0XX: 能发的出工资就行, 别的, 不考虑.
<bumanghuo> yunfan: 当然未必帮我冲啊，你再赞助点钱我给他他就愿意了哇
<yunfan> bumanghuo: 你们这些人不认真 没意思
<bumanghuo> baimanghuo: 为啥老是黑轴特价
<bumanghuo> yunfan: lol，你不是只是想匿名充点话费嘛
<O0XX> bumanghuo:一般青轴也有
<baimanghuo> bumanghuo: 黑轴渣, 卖不出去
<O0XX> bumanghuo: 说白了就是买的人少
<yunfan> bumanghuo: 不是那么回事 我不想跟你再说了
<yunfan> 找懂行得人研究去
<bumanghuo> yunfan: 求路子匿名发条微博吧
<yunfan> bumanghuo: 发微博太容易了  我以前就注册了好多匿名账户
<bumanghuo> yunfan: 借给我一个？
<bumanghuo> yunfan: 几次代理能确保找不到我
<bumanghuo> yunfan: 我要发可能跨省的那种
<yunfan> bumanghuo: 这个借一个少一个  你还是自己注册吧 这个比注册支付宝简单
<bumanghuo> yunfan: 要电话认证
<yunfan> bumanghuo: 找个临时邮箱服务 走tor代理上去收注册邮件
<yunfan> bumanghuo: 哦 我以前不需要
<yunfan> bumanghuo: 你刚才说得那么轻松 现在也知道匿名得用途了吧
<bumanghuo> yunfan: 你借给我我发一条就得
<baimanghuo> adam_magic_pack: sigh...
<yunfan> bumanghuo: 我借你 我自己就不能用了
<bumanghuo> yunfan: 不轻松啊
<yunfan> bumanghuo: 还是去买账户容易点
<bumanghuo> yunfan: 还是刚才那样，你给我赞助，我去大街上找人帮我发一条也简单
<bumanghuo> 看到了嘛，难点是赞助
<yunfan> bumanghuo: 我已经有了匿名微博账户 我对这个无兴趣
<yunfan> onlylove: 地摊上可买得到预付费卡？
<onlylove> yunfan: 应该买得到啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 就是那种卖号的电话亭
<yunfan> onlylove: 最好是地摊或者中关村那种不会照例问你要身份证得  因为如果电话亭他问我要身份证 我不给 反而引起怀疑了
<onlylove> yunfan: 现在便宜卡基本绝迹了，移动最便宜的现在18
<jusss> http://thepiratebay.se/
<alvin_rxg> Title: The Pirate Bay (@ thepiratebay.se)
<yunfan> onlylove: 那没事  为了启动 50都可以
<jusss> yunfan: http://thepiratebay.se/
<onlylove> yunfan: 只要不是营业厅，基本匿名没啥大问题，当然店里有监控那没法了
<yunfan> onlylove: 不是 要那么人流量大得 且默认就不要求身份证得才方便 最好是在路边得 这样可以借口太冷不脱头套  不过在帝都 戴个口罩也成
<jusss> yunfan: 海盗湾主站这是怎么啦
<yunfan> onlylove: 冒充新疆人也不错 罩个黑袍子 嘿嘿
<jusss> roylez_: http://thepiratebay.cr/torrent/10069687/the-interview-2014-web-dl-xvid-mp3-rarbg-/
<jusss> roylez_: 有这麽多人在看刺杀你的的电影 LOL
<onlylove> yunfan: 你敢，小心直接把你捉起来
<onlylove> jusss: 我担心的是传说中在电影院上映的话，会有恐怖袭击
<jusss> onlylove: 在天朝一定不会
<jusss> http://subhd.com/
<yunfan> jusss: 访问不了  dpz
<bumanghuo> 黑袍子的话直接会被摁倒吧
<yunfan> bumanghuo: 那个15万的数据库可下了 ？
<yunfan> 我真的登进了一个人的163邮箱
<wzssyqa> 作孽啊
<jusss> wzssyqa: (+ 10086)
<wzssyqa> jusss: 为啥不是12306？
<bumanghuo> yunfan: 哪里
<bumanghuo> yunfan: 求分享
<tylinux> #join #linuxbar
<bumanghuo> yunfan: 你找到库了就抓紧登录啊
<bumanghuo> yunfan: 登录进去之后看看，如果只买了一张票或者两张，就不管，如果一个人霸占了超过两张，就给丫全改签成今天晚上发车
<jusss> bumanghuo: 有刺杀三胖的字幕没？
<O0XX> bumanghuo:...
<jusss> O0XX: 刺杀三胖的字幕，来个
<havingFun> 有12306的数据吗？下载地址在哪请问
<havingFun> 圣诞快乐 yobber, yunfan, if_e1se, if_else, tylinux, uuair :)
<if_e1se> havingFun: 同乐。同乐
<tylinux> havingFun:  同乐
<havingFun> tylinux: :)
<havingFun> train.abc.zip 你知道这个东西吗
<havingFun> 谁知道12306泄漏的数据在哪里下载？
<yunfan> havingFun: 我不是基督徒 不要跟我提这个x诞
<havingFun> 我们也不是
<yunfan> 那你就是个伪君子
<havingFun> 信的就祝福下而已
<jusss> yunfan: 有什么很酷工具可以从cli下发信息给手机没？ 据说以前有个yowsup可以发信息给whatsapp
<jusss> 但是后来whatsapp弃用了DMCA，然后yowsup就不能用了
<wzssyqa> jusss: 发邮件呗
<wzssyqa> jusss: 手机上有邮件客户端
<jusss> wzssyqa: 然后你和朋友聊了10分钟发现你的邮箱里多了好几十封邮件？
<wzssyqa> jusss: 为啥会发那么多？
<metalbrick> telegram 应该是有cli的
<metalbrick> 不过这个真的很酷么 ←_←
<jusss> metalbrick: 我也刚发现telegram
<wzssyqa> 外国的im不能用，说不定哪天就关了或者收钱了
<jusss> wzssyqa: 国内的会查水表的
<metalbrick> 关键根本找不到人聊天，用了也白用
<wzssyqa> jusss: 就你那点东西，谁没事查你水表
<metalbrick> 不过如果说有个现代一点的东西有希望取代irc的话，应该就是telegram了
<jusss> metalbrick: telegram好像是开源的
<metalbrick> 对的
<jusss> wzssyqa: ...
<metalbrick> jusss: 所以深受国外开发者喜爱
<jusss> wzssyqa: 这个可以cli，就是可以放服务器上，有问题就通知到手机了多方便
<jusss> wzssyqa: 我一直想找个这么酷的工具，以前一直找免费的短信网关
<jusss> metalbrick: telegram是org，不是应该是公司吗？
<metalbrick> jusss: 其实我也没用过，只不过在推特上面有一群人不停安利telegram
<jusss> metalbrick: 安利是啥？
<metalbrick> 安利 = 狂热推销
<jusss> metalbrick: 我的vps到期了，以后再也不能上twitter了 -_- ...
<metalbrick> jusss: 手机上的免费vpn一抓 一大把
<metalbrick> 虽然看上去不太安全，刷个推还是没啥问题的
<jusss> metalbrick: 我要是会写java我都想自己写个android聊天工具了，
<jusss> metalbrick: 可以实时连接我的服务器，然后就可以玩了
<metalbrick> jusss: telegram可以折腾的地方应该就很多
<jusss> metalbrick: 还有别的没？
<jusss> metalbrick: 俄罗斯的东西不靠谱呀，哪天倒台了，就废了，还是大美利坚靠谱点，什么xx大学之类的，有这种项目没
<Jack77213> wzssyqa: o.o
<Jack77213> wzssyqa: 我长期挂机。。。
<wzssyqa> Jack77213: 什么？
<Jack77213> wzssyqa: 好像你早上给我发消息。。。
<metalbrick> jusss: 如果只是要用聊天软件和服务器通讯的话，各种协议不是应该都可以么
<wzssyqa> Jack77213: o，好像是，你问了一句好，我会了一句
<Jack77213> 纳尼！
<jusss> metalbrick: 工具不想自己写，现成的多好
<metalbrick> jusss: 其实在手机上面下个ssh软件不是一劳永逸么
<jusss> metalbrick: 。。。
<Jack77213> wzssyqa: 你看错了。。。
<Jack77213> wzssyqa: 不是我，是 jackness..
<wzssyqa> Jack77213: 果然
<wzssyqa> 不过轰出来核潜艇也不错
<Jack77213> ...
<jusss> metalbrick: 你是学生吗？
<Jack77213> 潜水半年多的都被轰出来了~~~
<wzssyqa> Jack77213: 自己介绍一下
<wzssyqa> ？
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 在搞路由器了？
<chenxiongfei> Jack77213:  what ?
<freeflying> wzssyqa: 换自用的
<Jack77213> wzssyqa: 。。。
<Jack77213> chenxiongfei: 我潜水半年，被 wzssyqa 一句“早”轰出来了~
<wzssyqa> Jack77213: 罐头快吃光了吧
<Jack77213> wzssyqa: 改吃辣条了~
<chenxiongfei> Jack77213: O_O
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 原来那个咋了？
<metalbrick> jusss: 不是
<freeflying> wzssyqa: 不支持ac
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 那东西不得买新的才行？
<freeflying> wzssyqa: 是啊，这不还考虑要能刷openwrt
<freeflying> wzssyqa: 更少了
<jusss> 谁借给我个vps 或ss用用
<jusss> 去android market下个应用
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 而且比较新，支持度更差了
<freeflying> wzssyqa: 是啊，加上大多是bcm的方案
<wzssyqa> freeflying: ac除了快，还能咋？
<freeflying> wzssyqa: 这还不是最好的理由啊
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 也是，（主要是我的设备好像都不支持
<freeflying> wzssyqa: 再差5G也得支持吧
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 嗯，5G支持
<freeflying> wzssyqa: 你有啥推荐
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 没有研究过
<jusss> metalbrick: 你在新加坡？
<metalbrick> jusss: 我的VPN在新加坡 ←_←
<jusss> metalbrick: ...
<jusss> 中电信，用过的最恶心的运营商，没有之一
<wzssyqa> jusss: 咋了？
<wzssyqa> ju
<wzssyqa> jusss: 难道能比联通恶心？
<jusss> wzssyqa: 连菜市场都下不了东西
<jusss> wzssyqa: 封6667，有时干掉freenode，菜市场下不了东西
<jusss> wzssyqa: 唯一一个封端口的运营商
<chenxiongfei> jusss:  you
<wzssyqa> jusss: 是恶心了点
<kandu> yunfan: 那 DFF 没给出。想了想，一个 DMux, 和一个 SrLatch 就行.  DMux(in=clock, sel=in, a=reset, b=set); SrLatch(r=reset, s=set, q=out);
<kandu> yunfan: 而 SrLatch 的话。  IN s,r; OUT q,nq; Nor(a=r, b=nq_i, out=q, out=q_i); Nor(a=q_i, b=s, out=nq, out=nq_i);
<kandu> yunfan: 把 latch 变 flip-flop 了  XD
<gaddd> anyone here?
<gaddd> 还有人？
<gaddd> 想用makefile 实现 file1.c -> obj/file1/file1.o  file2.c -> obj/file2/file2.o
<gaddd> 怎么写规则？用-o basename指定目标每次都会重新编译
<knownbad1> gebjgd: 回来啦？
#ubuntu-cn 2014-12-26
<freeflying> happyaron: wzssyqa https://devuan.org/
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Devuan - the GNU/Linux by Veteran Unix Admins. (@ devuan.org)
<onlylove> freeflying: 这事他俩应该早就知道
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42430
<alvin_rxg> Title: Solidot | 为什么美国犹太人圣诞节吃中餐？ (@ solidot.org)
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42428
<luobo> alvin_rxg← 因为他们想吃
<yunfan> kandu: 穿越计算机的迷雾这书有提到DFF 的具体实现
<yunfan> kandu: 不过我想的是电容实现  他那个是上升研D 触发器
 * slucx 谁知道 i coi la 是什么意思？
<slucx> roylezzzz: eexpss gfrog 老司机们
<freeflying> gfrog: https://www.pfsense.org/hardware/
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Hardware Requirements and Appliances for pfSense (@ pfsense.org)
<freeflying> gfrog: 搞这个吧
<gfrog> freeflying: 这个就x86平台能用啊，功耗下不来
<freeflying> gfrog: nuc啊，找不到合适得板子
<xiamanghuo> freeflying: nuc没法加网卡……
<xiamanghuo> freeflying: 卧槽，8百万并发连接，听着很牛逼啊
<xiamanghuo> freeflying: 这个玩意可以自己做，taobao有卖多网卡的工控版，下了系统灌进去就行
<xiamanghuo> freeflying: 几百刀买个这玩意太不合适了
<yunfan> xiamanghuo:  有个文章是教你如何实现C10M的 你可以去看看
<onlylove> yunfan: 静态好说，动态得考虑数据库了
<yunfan> onlylove: 所以说嘛
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42435
<alvin_rxg> Title: Solidot | 剧本剽窃案琼瑶胜诉 (@ solidot.org)
<onlylove> 于正阿姨还真无聊
<yunfan> onlylove: 奶奶跟阿姨的战争 哈哈
<onlylove> yunfan: 如果看过窗外的话，觉得琼瑶早期还是蛮悲剧的
<yunfan> onlylove: 说起来 c10m对于redis这类还是有意义的
<jzp113> 怪了
<jzp113> 我六维空间上不去了
<jzp113> 怎么回事
<onlylove> yunfan: 你要有大量的Money来支撑，当然，以后有了mram会好很多吧
<onlylove> yunfan: 据说12306就是全内存库
<yunfan> onlylove: mram一样访问不快
<onlylove> yunfan: 比ssd呢
<yunfan> onlylove: c10m 就是你一个3G的处理器 只有300周期给每个请求 而你访问内存就需要200周期了
<yunfan> 不过如果你适当安排L1 cache 应该还是可行的
<onlylove> l1……
<yunfan> 只不过在redis这个例子 显然不行
<onlylove> 刚有个顺义的要网管，我嫌远，拒了……
<NetworkM_> 给我，我不嫌远
<yunfan> onlylove: 你都开始自谋生路了 ？
<onlylove> yunfan: 西二旗太远，每天上下班12块
<onlylove> yunfan: 我昨天算了笔帐，如果不加薪，我还不如滚回家
<onlylove> yunfan: 还有，每天像写按键精灵一样写脚本，觉得自己白痴一样
<yunfan> onlylove: 不要离开这圈子 要不然你这几年都浪费了 回家去也是无聊
<onlylove> yunfan: 什么圈子，从网管到测试
<onlylove> yunfan: 我最早干工控的
<onlylove> yunfan: 我TM想回家养花去
<onlylove> yunfan: 我最值钱的经验无非是大学学的自动化和自己无聊学的PC加Linux和网络，现在根本用不到
<onlylove> yunfan: 我家小伙伴，在岛国人的机械工厂做操作工，每年净赚的钱都比我在北京剩下的多，人和我一样，双休
<jzp113> 额
<onlylove> yunfan: 重点是，人上下班时间比我短，网络还没流量限制
<jzp113> 比不过技工啊
<jzp113> 岛国网速特别快
<MSErgo4K> jzp113: 当然比不过技工了.
<onlylove> jzp113: 单论收入，我比他多，但是，我要有房租，有吃饭，有各种杂七杂八
<onlylove> jzp113: 岛国人的工厂而已，在国内
<yunfan> onlylove: 那你就去干工控吧 我只是觉得你回老家是没有前途的
<jzp113> MSErgo4K, 你看看你可以上六维吗
<onlylove> yunfan: 我也知道没前途，但是我这样在北京，真的也看不到希望，我在北京三年了
<MSErgo4K> jzp113: 六维又挂了吧
<yunfan> onlylove: 那你去魔都看看嘛 帝都本来就没啥意思
<MSErgo4K> jzp113: 我上不了
<onlylove> yunfan: 反正都是没前途
<yunfan> onlylove: 我是看不惯帝都人作风的
<jzp113> 是不是光纤被偷了
<onlylove> yunfan: 不要说帝都人，老北京人都很穷，除了拆二代
<onlylove> yunfan: 在帝都开企业的，帝都土著很少
<yunfan> onlylove: 我说的是住在帝都的人 我看人又不去查身份证
<onlylove> yunfan: 硬要说，其实帝都东三省的人可能多
<yunfan> onlylove: 恩 东三省好人不是没有 但是坏人也太多
<MSErgo4K> 帝都人才有多少? 随便一个在北京的it公司, 比如今年招了30个人, 帝都人能有5个就不错了...
<yunfan> 当然了  我大白完也出好多坏人骗子
<jzp113> onlylove, 我在想 辽宁人居gdp比广东还高
<onlylove> yunfan: 反正就这样，大城市辐射周围地区，都是离得近的地方
<yunfan> 都是彼此彼此
<MSErgo4K> jzp113: 粤北太穷了.
<yunfan> onlylove: 我建议你去南方试试  然后再决定要不要回去
<yunfan> MSErgo4K: 河源？
<MSErgo4K> jzp113: 其实粤北的风景是很好很好的.
<onlylove> yunfan: 听说白完的牌子一般人都绕着走的
<jzp113> 难怪
<yunfan> onlylove:  那是在魔都
<onlylove> yunfan: 杭州么，我不想去太大的城市，想找个略微小点的
<MSErgo4K> jzp113: 绝对比桂林什么的漂亮, 不过没开发出来.
<MSErgo4K> onlylove: 试试成都.
<MSErgo4K> onlylove: 珠海.
<jzp113> 我感觉差不多
<yunfan> onlylove: 问题是it行业你只能去那几家
<jzp113> 我家湖南
<onlylove> MSErgo4K: 你想让我去kingsotf拳打GWW么
<yunfan> onlylove: 杭州都比不过魔都
<yunfan> onlylove: 要不就去深圳
<MSErgo4K> onlylove: 可以啊.
<jzp113> 山水无感了
<onlylove> MSErgo4K: 然后脚踢雷布斯？
<MSErgo4K> onlylove: 雷布斯在珠海??
<onlylove> MSErgo4K: 反正在kingsoft，管他
<MSErgo4K> onlylove: 你得做到多高的级别, 才有机会踢到他?
<yunfan> onlylove: 眼下应该有个机会  数字公司要做手机 说时要南下
<jzp113> 魅族也在珠海吧
<onlylove> yunfan: 数字啊，我呵呵下，真心不想去，条件再好也不去
<MSErgo4K> onlylove: 反正我在帽帽的时候没见过白马, 在c也没见过马克
<onlylove> yunfan: 真心看不起老周的为人
<onlylove> MSErgo4K: hamo不是和mark一起有张照片来着？
<yunfan> onlylove: 糊口而已 何况你了解得都是媒体传播给你得
<MSErgo4K> onlylove: 不知道诶.
<onlylove> yunfan: 不是媒体，我自己之前也用360
<onlylove> yunfan: 所以他干的那点活，还真有那么多猫腻
<onlylove> yunfan: 我是08年弃用360的
<jzp113> 东三省有潜力吗？
<yunfan> onlylove: 呵呵  我只能说 有许多黑得都不再表面
<xiamanghuo> eexpss: 渣神
<onlylove> yunfan: 没啥，我能力不够，如果能，我自己搞一个，国内这些卫士，没一个干净的
<onlylove> yunfan: 不过留着他们有用，毕竟大流氓欺负小流氓
<jzp113> 好久没用windows了
<yunfan> onlylove: 数字现在可以自己禁止自己启动了  可比企鹅还有其他那几个号点了
<yunfan> 所以关键是市场竞争
<yunfan> 我装个wps每次启动都给我弄个wpsnotify.exe 不断刷 还有滴滴滴的声音 很火大
<onlylove> yunfan: 这算啥，你装金山卫士试试
<onlylove> yunfan: 让你装毒霸，就给一个按钮
<onlylove> yunfan: 不安装是个链接样的东西
<onlylove> yunfan: 当然点下就不安装了
<onlylove> yunfan: 那个链接不会链接到别的地方，不过是灰色小字
<onlylove> yunfan: 可笑的是，我开的是游戏模式，虽然不是全屏
<xiamanghuo> MSErgo4K: 白马来过帝都办公室，
<MSErgo4K> xiamanghuo: 昂, 我没见过....
<xiamanghuo> MSErgo4K: 马克去年也来过
<MSErgo4K> xiamanghuo: 昂, 我没见过....
<MSErgo4K> xiamanghuo: 我等级太低
<xiamanghuo> xiamanghuo: 你还有机会
<yunfan> onlylove: 说这个无聊
<xiamanghuo> MSErgo4K: 不至于，我还跟马克握手来着，某个大姐兴奋的球合影，结果照虚了
<MSErgo4K> xiamanghuo: 说明你level高啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 其实吧，我觉得都怪老周，反正他做流氓起家的，然后养了个狗腿叫傅盛，现在在金山安全，搞的整个金山都在学
<xiamanghuo> MSErgo4K: 我有啥level啊
<yunfan> onlylove: 不是  是贵国这个环境就是如此  只有这样做才能最后活下去
<MSErgo4K> xiamanghuo: ccie蛙啊
<eexpss> 基蛙？
<eexpss> 死家伙。
<onlylove> yunfan: 最后活下去的只有老周
<onlylove> yunfan: 企鹅有QQ，金山除了WPS什么都没
<onlylove> yunfan: 所以到最后，金山应该安心做WPS和游戏
<xiamanghuo> MSErgo4K: 过期了
<onlylove> yunfan: 雷布斯只关心钱，他才不管旗下产品的死活
<MSErgo4K> xiamanghuo: 这么快就过期... 你握手的时候肯定没过期
<xiamanghuo> MSErgo4K: 也快了
<onlylove> 今天又收到一封在线training，商业行为守则，在这上班就是天天training么
<MSErgo4K> onlylove: 当年我每次都忽略training的邮件, 后来我老板找我谈话了
<onlylove> MSErgo4K: 我昨天被点名了
<onlylove> MSErgo4K: 原因是有个需要每年做一次的，我就第一年做了，然后今年没收到邮件
<alvin_rxg> ?_?
<alvin_rxg> 行为守则？好可怕！我已经十多年没见过行为守则了
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 就是你不能泄露公司的咪咪，你不能泄露客户的咪咪，你不能在公司用自己的优盘balabala
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 你不能给客户行贿，你不能向客户索贿
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 意思是你不能犯低智商的错误
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 这些他喵的不是应该在合同里规定好的么？怎么还要额外的行为守则？
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 怕你没看合同，年年提醒一次，拿国内话，叫警钟长鸣
<alvin_rxg> 估计我来了，我肯定很快被炒。“合同里没规定”
<MSErgo4K> alvin_rxg: 合同里写, 要遵守行为准则, 然后具体的细节写在行为准则里面.
<yunfan> onlylove: 我觉得雷布斯除了搞期货 其他都还好  以前那些搞硬件的有几个关心用户的
<alvin_rxg> .. ..
<onlylove> yunfan: 硬件是期货，软件呢
<onlylove> yunfan: 不要光看小米
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: MSErgo4K 这样的公司我呆不长
<MSErgo4K> alvin_rxg: 合同立也没写不能去女厕所, 你要是天天去女厕所, 还能理直气壮?
<yunfan> onlylove: 他那个软件也还行啊
<yunfan> onlylove: 水果我都用不惯
<onlylove> yunfan: 你都说了，wps每天滴滴滴的弹窗，这种东西，我都用金山卫士禁止联网的
<onlylove> yunfan: 老实说，用惯了windows，水果确实不习惯
<alvin_rxg> MSErgo4K: 为什么不可以了？十个人的公司还要男女厕所呀？
<MSErgo4K> alvin_rxg: 要分啊
<onlylove> MSErgo4K: 你让那些只有一个卫生间的怎么办
<MSErgo4K> onlylove: 那种卫生间叫女厕所?
<alvin_rxg> lol
<alvin_rxg> MSErgo4K: 跪拜
<yunfan> onlylove: 不是 我跟你说过蓝牙耳机的例子 我的ios不能设置蓝牙设备名称  但是我家里恰好有两个一个型号的蓝牙耳机 结果经常不知道要对哪个
<onlylove> MSErgo4K: 该有的都有，除了小便池，剩下的都有，门上的牌是男|女
<onlylove> yunfan: 哦这……
<onlylove> yunfan: 乔帮主认为你只应该有一个
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 进门就锁，是吧？
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 是的
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 跟合租一样的，没啥
<yunfan> onlylove: 所以我讨厌这种
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42436
<alvin_rxg> Title: Solidot | 铁道部称八成的车票被抢票软件买走 (@ solidot.org)
<onlylove> 安全公司瑞星认为，信息泄露可能有三条路径
<onlylove> 瑞星不是娱乐公司么
<onlylove> 啥时候变安全公司了
<onlylove> http://culture.ifeng.com/a/20141225/42797314_0.shtml#_zbs_sogou_tc
<onlylove> 觉得这老师挺悲剧的
<onlylove> 现在做科研的骗经费居多，认真教学又没奖励
<hello> 你好
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 大学本来就不是义务教育，教授要吃饱是很正常的
<alvin_rxg> hello: ohaiyo
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 但是如果这样的教师如果真的少了，太可惜，你知道能把课讲明白，讲的通俗易懂并不是容易事情
<MSErgo4K> 教授要不要吃饱  跟 是不是义务教育没关系.
<MSErgo4K> 小学是义务教育, 小学老师也要吃饱啊
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 乐见其成
 * bumanghuo 拜首壕 && 妹子壕 happyaron
<MSErgo4K> 大学教授自己不好好教课, 就是错了.
<alvin_rxg> MSErgo4K: 我这儿一个教授一学期只来几天的，也是很多的…
<MSErgo4K> alvin_rxg: 我知道很多啊.
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 师者，所以 传道 授业 解惑 者也
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 传道授业解惑都做不到
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 枉为人师
<alvin_rxg> MSErgo4K: 也可以教育方式不一样吧。这儿教授第一堂课要把一个书单告诉我们的。。。然后自己去看什么的
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 你看完了么，有问题么？
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 解惑
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 你有问题不问，怪我咯？
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 你说的那是师父
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 我不看…
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 你看，问题在你哦
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 他考试考什么我看什么，剩下的就是代码
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 一学期平均6们功课，每个功课的教授给你5本左右的书单，看不完的好吧…最多一门功课挑一本
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 你看的一本有问题么
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 当参考书看的。考试前搜集资料，然后写小抄
<jzp113> 重要的是没有什么潮流的老师
<jzp113> 都不爱学习了
<alvin_rxg> jzp113: 不是不爱学习……而是都不喜欢学习部喜欢的东西了。
<alvin_rxg> jzp113: 比如马列什么的
<jzp113> 我感觉都变懒了
<onlylove> 今天餐厅没啥好吃的……
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42437
<alvin_rxg> Title: Solidot | 官方媒体对翻墙软件发出警告 (@ solidot.org)
<bumanghuo> onlylove: 哎呀
<onlylove> bumanghuo: 你哎呀啥
<onlylove> bumanghuo: 赶紧把你那东西藏好
<bumanghuo> onlylove: 这以后再帮别人搭服务器估计犯罪了
<bumanghuo> onlylove: http://www.oscca.gov.cn/News/200512/News_1053.htm
<alvin_rxg> Title: 国家商用密码管理办公室 (@ oscca.gov.cn)
<bumanghuo> 敌对势力千方百计地研究‘破网’技术，并大力推广
<jwang_> 有没有一些有意思的频道推荐一下？
<adam_magic_pack> imap.gmail.com 被墙了???
<adam_magic_pack> chenshaoju: imap.gmail.com 被墙了???
<chenshaoju> <adam_magic_pack> 我试试
<adam_magic_pack> chenshaoju: 一上午没收到邮件 还以为不用干活了...
<chenshaoju> 试试 <adam_magic_pack>
<chenshaoju> <adam_magic_pack> 试试 imap.gmail.com
<adam_magic_pack> 就是这个啊
<chenshaoju> 刚看了一下，的确被墙了，无锡电信tcp 不通。
<adam_magic_pack> chenshaoju: 55555
<chenshaoju> 你用IP把，比如 74.125.25.108
<adam_magic_pack> chenshaoju: 收发个邮件都麻烦了现在 nnnnnd
<adam_magic_pack> chenshaoju: 先把offlineimap扔到proxychains里 sigh
<chenshaoju>  /安抚
<kandu> adam_magic_pack: 没墙吧。最近电信出口的地方丢包是严重。各地都在投诉
<adam_magic_pack> kandu: 今天早上开始收不到邮件的
<adam_magic_pack> kandu: 而且我是北京联通啊
<kandu> adam_magic_pack: momo
<alvin_rxg> adam_magic_pack: 杭州电信也不通
<adam_magic_pack> alvin_rxg: 你回国了?
<alvin_rxg> adam_magic_pack: 嘘~
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 要不要把动静搞大点
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: :p
<luobo> http://www.htdp.org   为什么这个网站打不开
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 好吧，其实我只是有个想去杭州玩的计划
<alvin_rxg> 在一个烂路由后面， traceroute 都走不通
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 但是一直没动身
<kandu> alvin_rxg: 杭州电信通
<alvin_rxg> kandu: 当前 IP：220.184.76.196 来自：浙江省杭州市 电信
<onlylove> kandu: 诶？你在杭州啊？
<kandu> onlylove: 是的
<onlylove> kandu: 以后去玩找你蹭住
<kandu> onlylove: XD 好的
<bumanghuo> 。。。 貌似 offlineimap 真没收到邮件
<bumanghuo> onlylove: 动静大点儿就寻衅兹事了
<onlylove> bumanghuo: 天知道他是不是回国了
<onlylove> bumanghuo: 动静大点就知道真相了 cc alvin_rxg
<bumanghuo> adam_magic_pack: 早上我还以为是我们厂对 993 端口下手了呢
<adam_magic_pack> bumanghuo: 不开心
<alvin_rxg> RIO 什么什么的，难喝死了。 [偷酒喝的下场]
<adam_magic_pack> alvin_rxg: 你果然回国了
<alvin_rxg> adam_magic_pack: 马上就回去了
<adam_magic_pack> alvin_rxg: 带上我
<alvin_rxg> adam_magic_pack: 自己出钱买机票。我可以带你
 * adam_magic_pack shit, smtp.gmail.com也不通
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 在国内你居然没有一个国内的邮箱？
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 当然没有
<bumanghuo> ....
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 好牛逼
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: gmail之前你用啥
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: yahoo
<onlylove> 好吧，yahoo被小梅关了
<bumanghuo> 百度云还我种子
<onlylove> bumanghuo: 鱼唇
<onlylove> bumanghuo: 种子这么小的东西
<onlylove> bumanghuo: 需要存度娘云？
<onlylove> bumanghuo: 而且种子都有时间，会死的
<bumanghuo> onlylove: 离线下载的
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 那时候对邮箱也不是特别执着
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 基本没什么邮件
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 老实说，要不是需要这注册，那注册需要邮箱，邮箱还真么啥用
<bumanghuo> onlylove: 我是说我离线下载了的东西，给我屏蔽了
<onlylove> bumanghuo: 又不是一天两天
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 我现在倒是邮件重度用户
<bumanghuo> onlylove: 我以前不是没有在百度云存过么
<lainme> onlylove: 我们所有重要事情都是邮件通知
<onlylove> bumanghuo: 度娘，迅雷都在清理
<bumanghuo> onlylove: 哦
<onlylove> bumanghuo: 人人就是个倒霉孩子
<onlylove> lainme: 如果邮件故障了咋办
<bumanghuo> onlylove: 我不共享的话，不会请我喝茶吧？
<onlylove> bumanghuo: 应该不会
 * adam_magic_pack 悲剧, 发完这封邮件之后我的Shadowsocks也掉了
<lainme> onlylove: 其它手段也可能故障
<onlylove> lainme: 总之IM最不靠谱就是
<bumanghuo> adam_magic_pack: 用 web 吧
<GODDOG> bumanghuo: 你的种子又被百度封杀了？
<bumanghuo> GODDOG: momo，注意歧义
<bumanghuo> GODDOG: 我收藏的
<GODDOG> bumanghuo: 。。。
<onlylove> bumanghuo: 你的种子还需要收藏
<bumanghuo> onlylove: 关了的是 yahoo.cn 嘛
<alvin_rxg> Title: Yahoo Search - Web Search (@ yahoo.com *FROM* yahoo.cn)
<GODDOG> bumanghuo: 我收藏的电影大部分也挂了
<onlylove> bumanghuo: 我记得是转到阿狸了？还是咋回事，不用，不知道
<onlylove> bumanghuo: 本身yahoo中国和yahoo是两回事
<GODDOG> onlylove: 变成阿里云了
<onlylove> GODDOG: 你们收藏那么多不和谐的东西做啥…… cc bumanghuo
<GODDOG> onlylove: 保留人性 lol
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 开IRC房间需要里面一直有人吗？不然房间就会被撤销？
<bumanghuo> slucx: 吧 chanserv 拉进去
<slucx> bumanghuo:
<slucx> bumanghuo: 怎么拉人？
<adam_magic_pack> invite
<bumanghuo> slucx: /msg ChanServ set #aaaaaa GUARD ON
<bumanghuo> 大概这样的
<bumanghuo> 忘了
<slucx> bumanghuo: chanserv是一个留守机器人？
<adam_magic_pack> channel service?
<slucx> *** ChanServ is Channel Services (ChanServ@services.)
<bumanghuo> slucx: .
<bumanghuo> slucx: 帮你占着，免得被退房
<slucx> bumanghuo: 我先下了，重上
<slucx> k
<bumanghuo> onlylove: 多么和谐
<yunfan> onlylove: 刚才去把医保取出来了
<yunfan> onlylove: 多亏他们效率慢 许多人等不及就走了
<yunfan> bumanghuo:  你只收藏种子？
<yunfan> 我感觉早晚有一天 大家都发现自己只有种子 然后煞笔了
<bumanghuo> yunfan: 没了没了，反正一直有新的
<bumanghuo> yunfan: 没什么大不了
<bumanghuo> yunfan: 就是得再找，懒
<yunfan> bumanghuo: 不一样 我有几次找冷门电影 结果就一直找不到
<bumanghuo> 冷门的就存着吧
<bumanghuo> yunfan: 我看的都是一些久经考验的经历了人民群众认可和喜爱的艺术作品
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6ed12350gw1enmxsc0pxhg20a003twu0.gif
<bumanghuo> O0XX: 这部电影我都不敢提了
<bumanghuo> O0XX: 自卑得完全不敢看朋友圈
<O0XX> bumanghuo: 砸了？
<bumanghuo> O0XX: 都说我看不懂是因为不懂艺术啊，不懂姜文啊
<yunfan> bumanghuo: 反正很难说 所以我打算收集点 等着以后你们断档以后拿来卖
<O0XX> bumanghuo: 不懂就不懂呗，全民老公王思聪都不懂
<bumanghuo> O0XX: 但是别人好像都懂啊，智商不够了
<O0XX> bumanghuo: 那只能说你和王思聪一个水平
<bumanghuo> yunfan: 别介，先给你分享个 sw297 去评鉴一下
<bumanghuo> O0XX: 我就看着有教父跟默片的意思，结果人姜文说这俩都跟他没关系
<O0XX> bumanghuo:学那个图片
<yunfan> bumanghuo: 什么sw297?
<slucx> bumanghuo: 我邀请你了
<bumanghuo> slucx: 看到了
<bumanghuo> slucx: 我终于可以理直气壮的说一句： 不约！
<slucx> bumanghuo: 你妹 ;-)
<adam_magic_pack> "今天去参观岳飞祠， 看着岳母刺字的雕像， 不禁感慨： 这也只有岳母干得出来， 亲妈哪下得了手。"
<adam_magic_pack> palomino|working: ^
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 岳母岳父
 * palomino|working momo adam_magic_pack 
 * bumanghuo momo adam_magic_pack
 * bumanghuo momo palomino|working
<slucx> 玩大Guile的都去 #guile-cn啊
<bumanghuo> slucx: 你这是分裂啊
<slucx> bumanghuo: 同时上不就得了
 * slucx 我用Poker2 感觉累手腕
<bumanghuo> slucx: 来个掌托
<MSErgo4K> slucx: 早说让你买 MSErgo4K 了
<MSErgo4K> 机械键盘没意思
<bumanghuo> 买 MSErgo4K， 买买卖
<slucx> MSErgo4K: 外形太高调，我hold不住
<MSErgo4K> slucx: 那你买MS Ergo 6k
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: 深蹲太不安全了
<adam_magic_pack> MSErgo4K: 裤裆撕了?
<slucx> MSErgo4K: 已经没办法了，入过坑了
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: 不是, 脖子疼
<yunfan> slucx: 都去#linuxcn
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: 后颈顶着杠铃
<adam_magic_pack> MSErgo4K: 我现在每天半身蹲60+俯卧撑40+健腹轮50
<yunfan> onlylove:  kandu 来 #linuxcn
<adam_magic_pack> MSErgo4K: 专业
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack:  一次做完还是累积？
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: 赞.
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 累积啊
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 那一天做几次
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 健腹轮一次做不了那么多
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: 不过你这样练不到后背的肌肉
<adam_magic_pack> MSErgo4K: 我恰恰缺背后肌肉
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 我感觉你经常锻炼的人 不至于一天就做40个俯卧撑把
<yunfan> 还有半身蹲60我都可以啊
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 看心情, 俯卧撑可以一次一百, 健腹轮最多一次十几个
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: 三角肌/斜方肌/背阔肌 穿衣好看的重点啊
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 好吧  我也想锻炼来着  最好是室内的
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 因为胸肌练得太大了, 所以少练
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 我只希望健康点 体力好点 对塑形没追求
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 你胸肌现在练到E了？
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 肯定没你胸大
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: lol
<eexpss> adam_magic_pack: 你应该说没他胸毛多。
<yunfan> eexpss: 娘们才会瞄着男人的胸毛啊
<adam_magic_pack> eexpss: 小e
<eexpss> 我没瞄过，是有人喜欢自己显摆说的。
<eexpss> adam_magic_pack: 蛋蛋节，约了几个妹子啊。
<yunfan> eexpss: 我从来不说 倒是你们喜欢说
<adam_magic_pack> eexpss: ......
<eexpss> 那你去说斗篷。 yunfan
<yunfan> eexpss: 斗篷载炒股 没功夫跟我bbb
<eexpss> adam_magic_pack: MSErgo4K 都要结婚了。你还不赶紧。
<palomino|working> https://www.facebook.com/ladybeardjapan <-- like this?  eexpss
<adam_magic_pack> MSErgo4K: 你要结婚了?
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: 我要结婚了?
<adam_magic_pack> eexpss: 他要结婚了?
<eexpss> palomino|working: @@ facebook就没在我的pac里面。看不到。
<palomino|working> -_-
<palomino|working> 这样..
<eexpss> adam_magic_pack: 真的哦。
<eexpss> 看log
<adam_magic_pack> MSErgo4K: 有天打球的时候笑死我了, lxg知道我单身之后说"我靠, 真的假的? 连madper都有女朋友呢!"
<yunfan> ee一天到晚说胡话
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: 对啊, 我年轻啊. 你一把年纪了还单身嘛
 * MSErgo4K 毒舌
<adam_magic_pack> MSErgo4K: 是啊, 一把年纪了
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: 没事老弟, 你抓紧就好
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 你不用急 还有我垫底呢
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 你87的
<yunfan> 我从来就没恋爱过  你好歹甩过几个了  adam_magic_pack
<eexpss> 蛋蛋除开甩过蛤蟆，还有谁？
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 等到哪天我结婚了  你才真应该跺脚追赶了
<O0XX> eexpss: nnnnnnd
<eexpss> O0XX: ...
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 你在默默地偷窥啊...
<eexpss> 蛤蟆是闷骚性的。喜欢偷窥。
 * MSErgo4K 哎, 我都老了...
 * O0XX 哎, 我都老了...
 * adam_magic_pack 哎, 我才老了...
<yunfan> 老而不死是为贼也 就像ee
<adam_magic_pack> eexpss: 他现在改明骚了
<eexpss> adam_magic_pack: 哦。那你赶紧换办公室。
<adam_magic_pack> eexpss: 我猜他不是偷窥 而是高亮通知"蛤蟆"这个关键字
<eexpss> yunfan: 乖。
<eexpss> 居然高亮自己的中文昵称。 ！！
<yunfan> eexpss: 你再怎么装也没办法恢复年轻了 哈哈哈哈
<yunfan> 想到这个我就很爽
<eexpss> 你爽了啥。阿Q啊。
<yunfan> 蛤魔
<Guest43702> adam_magic_pack, 甩过好几个？
<adam_magic_pack> Guest43702: 渣渣bcao
<adam_magic_pack> Guest43702: 你这还换名字偷窥的
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 你可以弄个插件 每句话后面都带个蛤蟆 看他跳不跳
<yunfan> bcao 白草？
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack, 你杂知道事我
<adam_magic_pack> mikecao: 这么猥琐 肯定是你
<eexpss> @@
<eexpss> mikecao [mikecao!mike@nat/redhat/x-ckgxcmujshmofrke] * Mike Cao
<eexpss> 卖去草。
<adam_magic_pack> eexpss: 赞湖南口音
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack, 说的好！
<MSErgo4K> bumanghuo: 这次泄露的12306数据没多少啊.
<eexpss> 的确是湖南话
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack, 哥从明天休假了，有啥推荐的好玩的自己玩的地方没
<adam_magic_pack> mikecao: 故宫淡季40块
<mikecao> 额。。。
 * adam_magic_pack brb
<palomino|working> ....
<eexpss> 哔啊哔。是吹喇叭？
<MSErgo4K> mikecao: 潭柘寺
<mikecao> 这个好，没去过
<adam_magic_pack> mikecao: 你应该去红螺寺
<eexpss> 休假无聊的，不是应该去卡拉OK找小姐么
<yunfan> mikecao: 卖可草？
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack, 去过，然后就和第一个分手了
<yunfan> brb 不日比？
<MSErgo4K> mikecao: 房山石花洞
<yunfan> mikecao: 去八达岭看亚洲装机量最大的太阳能热电站
<yunfan> 百万兆瓦的
<mikecao> 找一天去延庆逛逛把
<MSErgo4K> mikecao: 冷.
<yunfan> 去燕郊大宝剑 ？
<O0XX> mikecao: 天上人间
<MSErgo4K> mikecao: 去东莞吧
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 东莞都抄的差不多了
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 复活了
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 这你都知道
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 老司机求火车票
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 樟木头
<eexpss> O0XX: 你不会是在东莞卧底多年的那位吧。
<bumanghuo> MSErgo4K: 本来就是那个乌云和媒体瞎炒的吧
<O0XX> eexpss: 哎,往事不堪回首啊...忍乳负重啊
<MSErgo4K> bumanghuo: 是吧, 反正谁都查不出来.
<bumanghuo> MSErgo4K: 乌云的那货没被捉么
<MSErgo4K> bumanghuo: 没有吧
<bumanghuo> 我觉得应该捉起来斩首
<MSErgo4K> bumanghuo: lol~
<O0XX> bumanghuo:这个撞库的话，责任不在12306吧？
<O0XX> bumanghuo: 责任应该在用户才对
<bumanghuo> 为了火也太过分了，拿大家最敏感的话题炒，故意说得不清不楚
<bumanghuo> O0XX: 对啊
<O0XX> bumanghuo: 对啊
<bumanghuo> O0XX: 那个报的人肯定知道仅仅是撞了一点点而已
<O0XX> bumanghuo: 好吧，我知道你的point了
<bumanghuo> 你看他的用词 ： 大量、疯传
<O0XX> bumanghuo: 不是据说还有18G么？
<O0XX> bumanghuo: 这年头要会炒作才有饭吃
<gebjgd> MSErgo4K, 誰說東莞復活了  據內線說很多店鋪繼續倒閉
<bumanghuo> 或者是真的有18g， 22g 之类的，也不好说。。。。。
<MSErgo4K> gebjgd: 啥时候得了?
<bumanghuo> O0XX: 反正每年这时候那些无良媒体就喜欢疯传跟 12306 有关的消息
<MSErgo4K> bumanghuo: 18g的那个是1080p的葫芦娃
<bumanghuo> ..
<O0XX> bumanghuo: 媒体也需要热点新闻来发奖金啊
<O0XX> bumanghuo: 闷声只能发大财或做打死
<bumanghuo> O0XX: 我不懂，不知道有没有法律规定媒体对自己报道的内容的真实性负责这样的说法
<O0XX> bumanghuo: 人家没错啊...大量，你说多大才能算大量
<O0XX> bumanghuo: 疯传不对么？
<O0XX> bumanghuo: 街上老头老太太都知道了
<bumanghuo> O0XX: 他是说库在疯传吧
<O0XX> bumanghuo: 库也是吧...这个我不知道了..再说疯传也没办法具体定义
<O0XX> bumanghuo: 传成什么样叫疯传啊
<O0XX> bumanghuo: 媒体就是眼球经济
<onlylove> bumanghuo: 反正这事呢，你说了不算
<bumanghuo> onlylove: 我没说我说了能算
<onlylove> bumanghuo: 所以跟着看热闹就好
<bumanghuo> onlylove: 不过也好，现在确实街上老头老太太也知道撞库了 cc O0XX
<O0XX> bumanghuo: 对啊，你看我这个老头子都知道撞库啥意思了
<adam_magic_pack> 我也知道了...
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: 你今天发邮件正常吗? smtp
<bumanghuo> MSErgo4K: 完全不正常
<adam_magic_pack> MSErgo4K: smtp和imap都被封了
<adam_magic_pack> MSErgo4K: 都得挂代理
<MSErgo4K> 怎么回事啊... 我勒个擦
 * O0XX 赞
<adam_magic_pack> MSErgo4K: proxychains
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: 不用, emacs支持在proxy下执行一个函数
<adam_magic_pack> MSErgo4K: 然后你突然发现你有一堆工作邮件没处理
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 你那个发给我
<bumanghuo> MSErgo4K: 你用啥收的？
<MSErgo4K> bumanghuo: 偶擦, 收邮件也不行了...
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: ...
<bumanghuo> MSErgo4K: lol
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 就你那个 emacs的proxychain
<adam_magic_pack> MSErgo4K: 是啊 smtp和imap
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 等我给你找渣哦
 * adam_magic_pack 热
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: i白金看电影有什么优惠不?
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: http://cards.ecitic.com/youhui/130618/xize.shtml
<alvin_rxg> Title: 9元看电影 信用卡 中信银行信用卡中心官网 (@ ecitic.com)
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 九积分这个得抢 没意思
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 那不知道了...
<MSErgo4K> (require 'socks)
<MSErgo4K> (setq socks-server (list "shadowsock" "127.0.0.1" 1080 5))
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 能不能像招商那样潇洒的直接刷卡?
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 当然可以...直接买票就很潇洒啊
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 招商买一送一啊
 * asdfee 如何加入一个组
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 想办 又嫌卡太多
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 哦，这个的话，中信也有，买一得一
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 我还以为你已经下卡了
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 没, 等12月31号申请
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: O0XX: 什么时候封的啊?
<adam_magic_pack> MSErgo4K: 今天
<bumanghuo> 今天早上10 点以后
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 不是，我是说你不是把他写成个命令了么？
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: http://creditcard.ecitic.com/youhui/141212_2/index.shtml
<alvin_rxg> Title: 中信移民 EB-5·纽约·东河 信用卡 中信银行信用卡中心官网 (@ ecitic.com)
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 我之前写的是irc的, smtp的还没写
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 赞，适合你
<xiamanghuo> MSErgo4K: http://haitao.smzdm.com/youhui/311831 这货能挂到显示器后面么？
<alvin_rxg> Title: 手慢无：GIGABYTE 技嘉 GB-BXi5G-760 紧凑型电脑 i5版 $155.24+$44.88直邮（约￥1250）_海淘单品_海淘专区_什么值得买 (@ smzdm.com)
<xiamanghuo> adam_magic_pack: 壕
<xiamanghuo> OO_after: 壕
<xiamanghuo> O0XX: 壕
<MSErgo4K> xiaolang: 你就按不到电源了吧?
<adam_magic_pack> xiamanghuo: 你那的gmail imap smtp被封了没?
<xiamanghuo> adam_magic_pack: 不知道，我又不用
<O0XX> xiamanghuo: 我刚还说你怎么没来
<O0XX> xiamanghuo: 你的i白下了没
<xiamanghuo> O0XX: 木申请，本地木柜台审验，我得去帝都才行
<O0XX> xiamanghuo: 盛京没有中信？
<xiamanghuo> O0XX: 必须得在公司地址所在地柜台验资
<O0XX> xiamanghuo:这样
<xiamanghuo> O0XX: 不敢填盛京的，我怕公积金查出来不匹配
<adam_magic_pack> xiamanghuo: 你就说你在出差嘛, 什么时候来北京什么时候审验
<O0XX> xiamanghuo:把你资产的几百万分之一砸到柜台上，秒下
<adam_magic_pack> 赞几百万分之一
<xiamanghuo> O0XX: 我又不是 adam_magic_pack
<bumanghuo> O0XX:  xiamanghuo 中信的柜台好像是需要回答对你填的信息， 特别是座机号码、单位地址
<O0XX> bumanghuo: 有么？
<bumanghuo> O0XX: 嗯
<O0XX> bumanghuo: 好吧...
<MSErgo4K> 真是烦
<jusss> metalbrick: telegram-cli有个缺点貌似，需要手机端发一个消息给你之后，你才能在电脑上发信息给手机端，不能进入telegram-cli后先发信息给手机端
 * adam_magic_pack 想回家, 惦记掉在三楼阳台的枕头套
<MSErgo4K> google有没有ipv6的imap server啊?
<bumanghuo> 枕头套
<bumanghuo> 这个有深意吧？ 谁分析分析
<xiamanghuo> adam_magic_pack: 枕头套…… 有啥好惦记的
<adam_magic_pack> xiamanghuo: 掉到三楼阳台了
<adam_magic_pack> MSErgo4K: http://ipv6-or-no-ipv6.blogspot.jp/2010/01/gmail-is-on-ipv6.html
<alvin_rxg> Title: IPv6 Related Stuff: Gmail is on IPv6! [UPDATE: Only selected ISPs] (@ blogspot.jp)
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: 赞.
 * xiamanghuo 当年在学校遇见楼上某寝室飞到楼下阳台一个充气娃娃
<MSErgo4K> 那就不怕了
<MSErgo4K> 走ipv6, 应该还没有墙
<jusss> metalbrick: 还有个缺点貌似是不能通过管道转发信息吧，搞得跟repl似的
<adam_magic_pack> MSErgo4K: 但是好像没有独立的域名?
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: 填ip呗
<O0XX> MSErgo4K:服务器挂了？
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 咱们的?
<O0XX> MSErgo4K:.
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 还是google的?
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 没有啊
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 好吧，我网的问题
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 被墙了
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: .. ...
<adam_magic_pack> MSErgo4K: 他有点后知后觉
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 萌萌哒
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 忘了选全部翻墙
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 呵呵哒
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: ... ... ... 全不翻墙
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 挂上了?
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 啥?
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 代理
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 没有啊, ipv6的不行.
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 代理没折腾, 要是折腾的话, offlineimap不知道怎么玩
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: èµ°proxychain?
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 先前 chenshaoju 给了个imap好用的ip 173.194.72.108
<chenshaoju> =3=
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: proxychains offlineimap
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: proxychains msmtp
<adam_magic_pack> chenshaoju: smtp 可用的有么?
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 好用? ping不通啊
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 错了 是这个74.125.25.108
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 口以
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 我还是都挂proxychains吧...
<iMadper> xiamanghuo: 蛙蛙, 现在啥vpn最稳定啊?
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 我发现... 我的柜子里 有一盒牛奶..................
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 喝了
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: shadowvpn需要保持连接么?
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 不知道诶.
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 进IRC每次都需要给自己加管理员权限吗？
<bumanghuo> iMadper: 色大象回来啦？
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 你看
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 不会自动加权限？
<iMadper> bumanghuo: ... ...
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: shadowvpn是stateless的
<bumanghuo> slucx: 这个让你的客户端实现
<slucx> bumanghuo: 嗯，我还以为是我申请的房间的问题
<yunfan> onlylove: 为毛跑了 ？
<yunfan> onlylove: 常驻我那个频道啊
 * O0XX 二啊
<slucx> bumanghuo: 现在流行马甲？
<woyebushi> chenshaoju: smtp 可用的ip有么?
<chenshaoju> 有。
<chenshaoju> 比如 74.125.28.109
<woyebushi> chenshaoju: =3=
<chenshaoju> <woyebushi> =3=
<metalbrick> jusss: 看来你要玩就只能自己动手了
<metalbrick> 话说，我昨天在百度网盘看到了一个22g的数据库
<metalbrick> 太大了，就没下
<iMadper> metalbrick: 里面是1080p的葫芦娃
<metalbrick> iMadper: 哈哈那就不知道，而且还带了一个破解版的sql server下载
<iMadper> metalbrick: 一般3p就够了, 群p有点儿重口, 1080p实在是受不了, 密集恐惧症都该犯了
<metalbrick> iMadper:  好多年前电驴挂下来一个所谓的破解版PS的rar，发现提示文件损坏没法解压，机智的我马上把扩展名改成rmvb，果然是一部porn
<iMadper> ... ... ... ...
<iMadper> metalbrick: 你这是数据碰撞你知道吗?
<woyebushi> iMadper: 他那是老司机经验丰富
<iMadper> metalbrick: 他是用7z压缩了一个PS, 压缩之后的编码正好还是一部porn
<iMadper> woyebushi: offlineimap怎么给type=gmail的指定ip啊?
<woyebushi> iMadper: /etc/hosts ......
<iMadper> woyebushi: ... ... 好吧.
<woyebushi> iMadper: 笑
<iMadper> woyebushi: hosts实时生效的嘛?
<bumanghuo> iMadper: 。
<wobushihamo> （笑
<woyebushi> iMadper: 我为了避免offlineimap只解析一次, 重启了下
<bumanghuo> metalbrick: 我这里有一篇《自干五是社会主义核心价值观的优秀代表》，求帮忙压缩成 pron
<onlylove> yunfan: 就那几个人……
 * wobushihamo 困
<bumanghuo> onlylove: 就那几个人你还跑
<metalbrick> bumanghuo: 。。。。。我还不想参加下一次的文艺工作者约谈会
 * woyebushi 准备回家收衣服
<onlylove> bumanghuo: 藏起来不方便
<onlylove> bumanghuo: 人多了没人在意我是不是在
<baimanghuo> 不开心啊
<baimanghuo> 求特快终极稳定翻墙方案
<jusss> metalbrick: 现在网上的骗子太多了，那么多网站都写着1080p,下载后打开哪尼玛有1080p呀，连3p都没有，伤心
<woyebushi> baimanghuo: wobushihamo 代号都出来梅西贝利了?
<baimanghuo> woyebushi: 你还是太年轻.
<baimanghuo> woyebushi: 连大帝都有了.
<jusss> onlylove: 我今天下午学会做网线头了
<woyebushi> baimanghuo: 卧槽?
<wobushihamo> jusss:赞
<woyebushi> 天亮了!
<onlylove> jusss: 我是不是该夸你进步神速
<jusss> onlylove: 做第三个头才能用，废了2个头
<baimanghuo> woyebushi: wobushihamo 起的项目名称, 叫liyi
<wobushihamo> jusss:赞
<woyebushi> wobushihamo: 赞
<wobushihamo> woyebushi: 赞back
<jusss> wobushihamo: onlylove 第三个我用4根线做的
<wobushihamo> jusss:赞
<jusss> wobushihamo: bot?
<wobushihamo> jusss:赞
<jusss> .
<jusss> wobushihamo: blabla
<wobushihamo> jusss: 赞
<woyebushi> jusss: 你这是呆萌啊
<baimanghuo> woyebushi: 我的护球像亨利
<woyebushi> baimanghuo: 亨利护球像你
<baimanghuo> woyebushi: 你像那个球?
<woyebushi> baimanghuo: 那个球像你
 * woyebushi 4点半回家收衣服
 * jusss woshihamo
<woshihamo> wobushihamo: bla
<GODDOG> 发现很多IDE都比不上eclipse啊
<onlylove> jusss: 你要是跟着我原来老板，会被喷死，浪费多少钱啊
<wobushihamo> woshihamo:赞
<woshihamo> onlylove: 就浪费了2个水晶头
<onlylove> woshihamo: 一次俩
<woshihamo> onlylove: 第一次不熟练而已，
<onlylove> woshihamo: 下次呢？一个水晶头2块钱你知道不，从你工资扣？
<woshihamo> onlylove: 我还知道怎么做交叉线了
<bumanghuo> smtp.gmail.com 的 dns 是对的啊
<woshihamo> 1 2和3 6对调
<onlylove> woshihamo: 我熟练的尚且有时候会弄废，更何况你能保证每次成
<onlylove> woshihamo: 其实，那个有人叫直通线
<onlylove> woshihamo: 双机互联用
<woshihamo> onlylove: 嗯，
<onlylove> woshihamo: 你们之前都不会么……
<onlylove> woshihamo: 不过我觉得ccie蛙肯定会
<onlylove> 至于我么……会了好久了
<woshihamo> onlylove: 一直不会呀，今天第一次
<onlylove> woshihamo: 我连线的颜色都快忘了，你才会
<shuishihamo> woshihamo: 浪费了俩，要是我老板的话得下岗了
<woshihamo> shuishihamo: ...
<shuishihamo> onlylove: 现在线序啥的不那么要紧把，让交换机自己跳去
<yunfan> onlylove: 拉点人不就行了
<onlylove> yunfan: linuxcn，拉谁啊，刚开始学的小朋友还在用q群呢
<onlylove> yunfan: 老实说，我也不待见那些人
<yunfan> onlylove: 咱们那个名字比较好
<woshihamo> yunfan: 你们要搞啥？
<onlylove> woshihamo: 开源社区嘛，fork下什么的
<woshihamo> onlylove: 来个电影网站分享吧
<woshihamo> onlylove: 优质资源的啪啪啪
<onlylove> woshihamo: 你们资源不是比我多很多么
<GODDOG> :q
<GODDOG> sorry
 * shuishihamo 
 * shuishihamo 
 * shuishihamo 
 * shuishihamo 
<baimanghuo> 不开心啊
<baimanghuo> nnnd, 我的快递寄丢了
 * onlylove 庆幸自己很少用快递，还没丢过
<baimanghuo> shuishihamo: 跟快递撕过逼嘛?
<wobushihamo> baimanghuo: 赞
<shuishihamo> baimanghuo: 这个真没有
<baimanghuo> ... ... ...
<shuishihamo> baimanghuo: 那
<shuishihamo> baimanghuo: 哪家
<baimanghuo> shuishihamo: 韵达
<baimanghuo> shuishihamo: 顺风不收香水了... 陆运都不给
<wobushihamo> baimanghuo: 赞
 * baimanghuo sigh
 * baimanghuo 心塞
 * wobushihamo 人形点赞机器人
<wobushihamo> baimanghuo: 给你妹纸买的香水丢了？
<baimanghuo> wobushihamo: 是啊.
<baimanghuo> wobushihamo: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/jo-malone-peony-blush-suede-cologne-1-oz/3584134?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&contextualcategoryid=2375500&fashionColor=&resultback=0&cm_sp=personalizedsort-_-searchresults-_-1_0_B
<wobushihamo> baimanghuo: 7k多啊
<baimanghuo> wobushihamo: 你看的是日元?
<baimanghuo> wobushihamo: 那差不多, 我让朋友帮我从香港带回来的
<wobushihamo> baimanghuo:JPY貌似是
<baimanghuo> wobushihamo: sigh... 心塞.
<wobushihamo> baimanghuo:然后呢？
<shuishihamo> baimanghuo: 7k 多的东西！！！
<shuishihamo> baimanghuo: 不给你了？
<woshihamo> onlylove: 你whois我
 * shuishihamo 
<baimanghuo> wobushihamo: 广州, 同城, 然后两天了, 没收到.
<baimanghuo> shuishihamo: 四百多.
<shuishihamo>  baimanghuo, 哦， jpy 啊？
<baimanghuo> shuishihamo: 恩, 不过我那个是香港的专柜买的
<onlylove> woshihamo: 你要啥信息
<shuishihamo> baimanghuo: 韵达可能是给你转发了
<baimanghuo> shuishihamo: ??
<shuishihamo> baimanghuo: 天天、韵达这两家经常转发快递的
<baimanghuo> shuishihamo: 什么叫转发?
<shuishihamo> baimanghuo: 最后一公里他们发给别的快递去送。。。
<baimanghuo> shuishihamo: 广州同城, 还需要转发?
<baimanghuo> shuishihamo: 发货点和收货点都在同一个区, 还都是市中心.
<shuishihamo> baimanghuo: 我见过在软件园门口给我转发圆通的
<baimanghuo> shuishihamo: ... ...
<shuishihamo> 物流信息上写个：已签收，签收人圆通快递
<shuishihamo> baimanghuo: 这样的快递是好快递
<baimanghuo> shuishihamo: ... ... ...
<shuishihamo> baimanghuo: 发件的时候你不用考虑能不能到， 因为不管哪里他们都给你发，到不了就转，给农村的他们连邮政都转。。。
<baimanghuo> shuishihamo: 但是, 问题是, 从广州越秀区到广州越秀区, 难道还需要转?
<shuishihamo> baimanghuo: 等着吧，就到了
<shuishihamo> baimanghuo: 除非碎了
<baimanghuo> shuishihamo: 前天发的快递, 昨天没到我就很心慌了, 今天还没到, 完全没理由啊
<shuishihamo> baimanghuo: 两天不算大问题
<shuishihamo> baimanghuo: 放心吧
<baimanghuo> shuishihamo: 恩.
<shuishihamo> baimanghuo: 千万别打客服电话，不够你生气的
<wobushihamo> baimanghuo: 为啥不发ems？
<woshihamo> onlylove: 我不是hamo
 * shuishihamo 
<baimanghuo> wobushihamo: 不是我发的... 我让朋友发顺风, 然后过了好久她说顺风不收香水了, 发的韵达... 然后就没有然后了.
<baimanghuo> shuishihamo: ... 恩, 能想象得到.
<onlylove> 我知道你是jusss
<baimanghuo> shuishihamo: 我打联通, 说十号线没信号, 他们给我回, 没人强迫你用联通.
<wobushihamo> baimanghuo:换电信
<baimanghuo> wobushihamo: 这不没有电信手机嘛
<wobushihamo> baimanghuo:ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<baimanghuo> wobushihamo: 你给钱?
<onlylove> baimanghuo: 今天10号线故障……信号系统故障……
<baimanghuo> onlylove: 啥? 联通天天都没信号. 这个信号故障是说他们调度用的信号吧?
 * wobushihamo 沃派这个套餐真是合适 http://www.10010.com/goodsdetail/111411210341.html
<onlylove> baimanghuo: 是的
<onlylove> baimanghuo: 至于联通么，联通信号不好要我和你说么
<onlylove> baimanghuo: 移动总体来说最保险，电信当然更好
<onlylove> baimanghuo: 问题是，是不是电信没有便宜资费
<wobushihamo> onlylove: 电信才有便宜自费啊
<baimanghuo> .... 从来都是电信最便宜啊.
<baimanghuo> 最近余额包利率不错啊
<baimanghuo> 现在一天给我2毛钱利息了啊
<huntxu> baimanghuo: 你不知道錢荒又起，餘額寶當然好利率了啊
<baimanghuo> huntxu: 我现在也在闹钱荒呢
<woshihamo> wobushihamo: 我的是18元1G的套餐
<huntxu> baimanghuo: 你的帽子呢
<baimanghuo> huntxu: 没戴
<wobushihamo> woshihamo: 联通？
<woshihamo> wobushihamo: 嗯
<wobushihamo> woshihamo:3G?
<woshihamo> wobushihamo: 校园流量王
<wobushihamo> woshihamo:...
<woshihamo> wobushihamo: 对
<woshihamo> wobushihamo: 100分钟市内主叫，1G的3G流量
<woshihamo> 省内3G
<wobushihamo> woshihamo:厉害
<liudong> ...
<liudong> 呵呵
<woshihamo> wobushihamo: 后来查了下发现竟然是512MB的流量和512MB的微信流量，我想问联通还能区分是不是用威信的吗？
<woshihamo> 我都没有威信
<wobushihamo> woshihamo: 你那个应该是沃派流量
<woshihamo> wobushihamo: 联通能知道你是不是在用威信？
<liudong> 0
 * wobushihamo 我要不是喜欢我现在这个号码，我早就换了
 * shuishihamo 警告大家， woshihamo 是 jusss 啊
<wobushihamo> woshihamo: 有一种东西叫cdn
<wobushihamo> woshihamo: 联通自己的dns
<wobushihamo> woshihamo: 可以按ip收流量费
<liudong> jusss
<liudong> ？
 * bumanghuo 脱离 hamo 党
<onlylove> wobushihamo: 我现在的移动一月5块，表示不服
<onlylove> wobushihamo: 你电信来个更便宜的
<wobushihamo> onlylove: 1月5块都有啥？
<liudong> hamo党
<liudong> ？
<onlylove> wobushihamo: 我才不在乎，我基本没电话，只求资费便宜
<liudong> 有吗？
<onlylove> wobushihamo: 我又不用手机上网
<bumanghuo> onlylove: 路上总会用一下啊
<baimanghuo> onlylove: 请搜索, 电信 随意卡
<onlylove> baimanghuo: 你要打电话需要订购语音包，语音包最便宜5块20分钟？
<onlylove> baimanghuo: 如果不能打电话，我要它作甚？
<onlylove> baimanghuo:
<onlylove> baimanghuo: 初次开卡，赠送5分钟语音、是6个月有效的，分钟数使用完了就不能拨打电话，只能接听，首次开卡6个月内免费接听，之后要订购语音包，订购6个月语音包之后又有6个月免费接听。
<baimanghuo> onlylove: 挺好啊.
<onlylove> baimanghuo: 我看不出啥优势，反正都要花钱
<onlylove> baimanghuo: 而且上面没说，你没定短信包短信多钱
<onlylove> baimanghuo: 我短信多，电话少，而且从资费说明看，语音包是必选包
<onlylove> baimanghuo: 所以
<onlylove> baimanghuo: 我没看出好在哪
<onlylove> baimanghuo: 如果没定短信包不能发短信，那才呵呵，然后我再定个短信包，很好，10块了
<baimanghuo> onlylove: 你短信多? 那就订呗, 反正资费一直都是电信便宜过移动
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42442
<alvin_rxg> Title: Solidot | 柯达智能手机即将亮相 (@ solidot.org)
<yunfan> baimanghuo: 什么随意卡
<baimanghuo> onlylove: 我只是想跟你说, 比最低月租没意义
<baimanghuo> yunfan: 鬼知道, 一个0月租, 自己组合各种定制包的卡
<onlylove> baimanghuo: 可是我并不知道我哪个月电话多或者短信多啊，所以移动的5块，对我实际意义更大
<woshihamo> onlylove: excellent! telegram可以从服务器上发信息给手机了，像这样 echo -e "msg onlylove bla \nsafe_quit"|bin/telegram-cli -W，然后你手机的telegram就收到信息了
<yunfan> baimanghuo: 问题是 如果我不定短信包 可否收发短信？ 高价付
<baimanghuo> yunfan: 不知道啊
<onlylove> baimanghuo: 如果我的花费单子打出来，有规律可循，最好，可循没有
<baimanghuo> woshihamo: 多年前的飞信就可以了
<yunfan> baimanghuo: 搞不好是假月租
<onlylove> http://www.baidu.com/link?url=mU5o4xTeTjjcJygwErR5-U30h8N66r6pkgMh_RNaTGgqZbx4Mx2gzZQnzarOmRboTKVehFIIhxbMjHcrblKZDa
<alvin_rxg> Title: 随意卡·DIY社区-中国电信网上营业厅·四川 (@ shop.sc.189.cn *FROM* baidu.com)
<bumanghuo> 联通也有自由组合啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 就和免费网游意义
<woshihamo> baimanghuo: 飞信不是早不能用了吗？协议更新了
<onlylove> yunfan: 你可以免费玩游戏，但是你想玩的爽，就得买道具
<baimanghuo> woshihamo: 不知道, 多年没碰了.
<yunfan> onlylove: 问题是这个免费玩都不能玩啊
<baimanghuo> onlylove: http://item.jd.com/873295.html
<alvin_rxg> Title: 【北京电信预存款】北京电信iFree卡（含30元话费，建议当月激活）【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 (@ jd.com)
<yunfan> onlylove: 比如要是不开短信包不能收短信 那我无论如何都要消费个5块钱去开个短信包啊
<woshihamo> baimanghuo: 编译telegram时翻了一个傻，gcc得参数-Werror被换行成error了，于是就一直以为编译错误。。。
<woshihamo> 一直提示error error
<baimanghuo> woshihamo: 别跟我说, 我对你干啥了不感兴趣
<yunfan> baimanghuo: 这个ifree卡可要身份证激活？
<baimanghuo> yunfan: 不知道
<yunfan> onlylove: 我突然感觉他介绍这个 ifree卡很有前途 因为京东又自提柜啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 应该要身份证的，嗯，不过是你发信息给卖家，不知道是照片还是啥
<yunfan> onlylove: 不会吧
<onlylove> yunfan: 自提柜有监控，你得找人代拿
<onlylove> yunfan: 3G卡是这么玩的，你也可以自己去营业厅激活
<onlylove> yunfan: 反正3G卡不激活不能用
<yunfan> onlylove: 这个没关系 带帽子带口罩就是了
<yunfan> onlylove: 这个卡说他只要发个短信 打个电话就自动激活了
<wobushihamo> yunfan: 老司机啊，精通各种匿名技术
<yunfan> onlylove: 一个月只要发个短信 1毛钱的成本就可以继续
<yunfan> wobushihamo: 嘿嘿
<yunfan> wobushihamo: 需要先搞个匿名手机卡来用起
<wobushihamo> yunfan:  连棒球帽+口罩这么经典的你都知道
<yunfan> onlylove: 京东可又代金券之类的？
<yunfan> wobushihamo: 棒球帽太明显了
<jackness1> 现在安全成问题啊
<yunfan> 得弄个怕冷得人戴得那种帽子 有盖耳朵那种
<jackness1> 到处都不安全
<yunfan> 穿个羽绒服 戴个口罩过去取 哼哼
<jackness1> iMadper，呢
<jackness1> 我想和他聊聊天啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 代金券有
<onlylove> yunfan: 你买东西也有积分
<wobushihamo> yunfan: 买个东北那种大皮袄，再买个那种狗皮帽子
<wobushihamo> yunfan: 就雷锋带的那种
<onlylove> yunfan: 但是看这个卡，首月不激活，次月强制激活
<wobushihamo> yunfan: 再带个口罩
<yunfan> http://www.zuanke8.com/thread-1335741-1-1.html   onlylove 需要扫身份证  tmd
<alvin_rxg> Title: 关于iFree卡 - 赚客大家谈 - 赚客吧 (@ zuanke8.com)
<wobushihamo> yunfan: 带个墨镜
<wobushihamo> yunfan: 完美
 * baimanghuo 回家了, 再见, 小伙伴们
<yunfan> 看来需要高科技了  前几天有报道一个GSM漏洞 可以监听任意手机
<yunfan> 我只要监听个手机号码的短信就行了
<onlylove> 这明明是黑科技
<jackness1> 我靠 技术发展这么快啊
<jackness1> 我都跟不上了
<onlylove> yunfan: 这个ifree之前电信推广过
<jackness1> 可惜我是移动
<yunfan> onlylove: 还有办法淘宝上有卖 只需要发身份证扫描件给他就行
<yunfan> 自己造个假的就是了 🈶不需要芯片扫
<yunfan> 还可以配合开房数据库给他真实的身份证信息
<jackness1> 开房数据库都出来了啊
<jackness1> 老子以后还敢不敢开房间啊
<yunfan> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.63.ZABZFH&id=41811983346&ns=1&abbucket=15#detail  这家好像就不要求
<alvin_rxg> Title: 北京电信IFREE卡 北京电信0元月租卡 情侣卡 网内免费打 全场包邮-淘宝网 (@ taobao.com)
<yunfan> 不过问题是如何付钱
<onlylove> 看着这资费，我想买全网通的手机……
<woshihamo> onlylove: iphone
<yunfan> onlylove: 别 是大坑
<onlylove> yunfan: 我电话短信都不多啊
<yunfan> onlylove: 全网通一般不通电信4G
<yunfan> onlylove: 如果通电信4G的 另外一个卡只能2G
<onlylove> 哦这……没事
<jackness1> 我靠北京卡有毛用
<jackness1> 老子是南京卡
<yunfan> onlylove: 估计联通会出个竞争的
<onlylove> 反正就电话短信，偶尔看下地图
<jackness1> 恩
<jackness1> 我想有这么优惠的卡
<yunfan> onlylove: 得上暗网去买个卡啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 双卡的？全网通？
<jackness1> 老子每次充100话费 很快就用完了
<jackness1> 暗网是哪里的网啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 这东西路边小店不给卖，给买的话你根本不用愁
<onlylove> yunfan: 我家里那个号码就不知道谁的身份证
<jackness1> 那你们在北京爽死了
<onlylove> yunfan: 不过麻烦的是……如果补办卡就麻烦了
<yunfan> onlylove: 呵呵  主要是支付问题  淘宝上总有人批发卡得
<woshihamo> yunfan: 为啥现在出的android手机都没呼吸灯了
<jackness1> 哦
<yunfan> onlylove: 关键是如何搞到支付
<onlylove> yunfan: 而且我家里有过没有身份证的卡
<jackness1> 呼吸灯出问题了吗？
<onlylove> yunfan: 货到付款，现金
<jackness1> 货到付款是个好策略
<woshihamo> 我的android手机就没呼吸灯
<onlylove> woshihamo: 要那东西做啥
<woshihamo> 有电源指示灯
<woshihamo> onlylove: 来信息了可以一闪一闪亮晶晶呀
<jackness1> 哈哈
<jackness1> 呼吸灯是个好东西
<onlylove> 傻吧……
<yunfan> onlylove: 货到付款人要出现得
<jackness1> 各位大师 给我支付宝打点钱吧
<jackness1> jackness@126.com
<onlylove> yunfan: 你害怕快递记得你长啥样？
<onlylove> yunfan: 那找人代领了
<jackness1> 额。。。
<jackness1> 你们facebook发来我看看
<yunfan> onlylove: 找人难道还灭口？ 何况你没事找人帮你代领 那不是更招人怀疑嘛
<jackness1> 哦
<jackness1> 你们自己领自己的东西吗
<onlylove> yunfan: 看运气了，如果你开会啥的
<onlylove> yunfan: 或者送公司前台什么的
<onlylove> yunfan: 前台打电话给你，你让她代付，待会儿给就是
<yunfan> onlylove: 那不傻逼了》 都送到你公司别人还不查到你了？
<onlylove> yunfan: 那你再想别的办法咯
<yunfan> onlylove: 可能得上某些论坛去找人帮你代付 你买充值卡给他
<kandu> yunfan: linuxcn?
<yunfan> kandu: 对
<liudong> 。
<onlylove> 下班，没做完的就不做了，以后再说吧……
<yunfan> on回家要去研究i2p
<jackness1> i2p是什么技术？
<tracyone> i2p什么技术
<jiero> cleamoon_:  你还在？
<cleamoon_> jiero, 在
<jiero> cleamoon_: 好久不见了。
<cleamoon_> 好久不见
<jiero> cleamoon_: 快毕业了？
<cleamoon_> 早着呢
<cleamoon_> 刚大二
<jiero> cleamoon_: 有生命的人呀。
<jiero> cleamoon_: 好羡慕
<cleamoon_> 你要死了？
<jiero> cleamoon_:  我觉得我没作出什么有用的事情。
<jiero> cleamoon_: 所以，永远都是不死不生。
<jiero> cleamoon_: 很多事情都没有经历过~
<cleamoon_> 这很正常吧
<jiero> cleamoon_:  今年我突然想找一群朋友在身边了
<cleamoon_> 群p？
<jiero> cleamoon_: 也好呀。至少说明相互信任。
<cleamoon_> 你在哪呀
<jiero> cleamoon_:  北京的一个咖啡厅 coffee way里。
<cleamoon_> 帝都呀，那里倒是认识不少人
<jiero> cleamoon_:  但是还是寂寞。拖不掉
<jiero> cleamoon_: 人不寂寞就是一直不停有事情做。不担忧不想担忧的。
<cleamoon_> 去找点基友呗
<jiero> cleamoon_: 不知道。到底什么是自己的目的。我老了。
<jiero> 还是老了
<cleamoon_> 您老高受了
<jiero> cleamoon_:  快28了。
<cleamoon_> 不老呀
<cleamoon_> 找几个基友玩吧
<jiero> cleamoon_: 。。。
<jusss> roylez: black wood ear 新学的名词
<jiero> cleamoon_: 试着无聊到，网上问问几个陌生女孩能直接去对方家里过夜么
<cleamoon_> ......
<cleamoon_> 成功了吗
<jiero> cleamoon_:  还没开始呢。等会儿试试~
 * jiero 是个奇特的陌生人。
<freeflying> happyaron: debian啥时候支持zfs
<freeflying> native
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 你那个网站地址是啥？
<jusss> freeflying: happyaron 有什么可以telnet的地址没？最好有登陆的那种，我要做个测试，不需要账号密码
<wu__> hello
<jiero> wu__:  hello
<jiero> 还是没有明白。
<jzp113> jiero, 什么东西
<jiero> jzp113:  怎么生活
<jzp113> 额
<jzp113> 这个好复杂
<jzp113> jiero, 你对考研怎么看
<jiero> jzp113:  赌注。
<cleamoon_> 研都保的
<jzp113> 哦
<jzp113> cleamoon_, 考是不是没必要了
<jiero> cleamoon_: 很多人不是。
<cleamoon_> 还等着考的大多不行
<jiero> cleamoon_:  呵呵大概是吧。
<jzp113> 烦躁
<jiero> 我更烦躁
 * jiero 想要一切。
<cleamoon_> 切吧，切了之后就没有烦恼了
<jiero> cleamoon_: 和是男是女没关系。
<cleamoon_> 可以切其他部位嘛
<jiero> cleamoon_: 切了你的。。。
<jiero> cleamoon_: 是其他部位~
<cleamoon_> http://linux.360.cn/
<alvin_rxg> Title: 360安全卫士 for Linux 官方网站 (@ 360.cn)
<jiero> cleamoon_:  土豪就是土豪
<cleamoon_> 会有人用吗
<boosure> 他站在我右边
<wzssyqa_> boosure: 然后？
<boosure> 他死了
<wzssyqa_> boosure: 这么恶毒的诅咒
<boosure> 对不起
<wzssyqa_> boosure: 又不是我站在了你右边 :)
<boosure> 只是戏弄
<boosure> hehe
<boosure> 我现在读句子
#ubuntu-cn 2014-12-27
<tracyone> 起来拉尿啦
<jackness> 早上好啊，各位
<jusss> metalbrick: telegram支持直接发原来，是我错了，加-W就能发，加-e msg xxx xxx就是发完自动退，
<jusss> metalbrick: 你是女的吗
<metalbrick> 还在研究啊
<metalbrick> jusss: 我哪里像妹子。。。。←_←
<jusss> metalbrick: 猜的
<metalbrick> irc里面就碰到一个过女的
<metalbrick> jusss:  快60岁了
<metalbrick> jusss: so.......
<jusss> metalbrick: 你快60岁了？
<metalbrick> jusss: 请不要神推演
<jusss> metalbrick: 这里有好几个新鲜年轻的妹子呀
<metalbrick> jusss: 羞愧了，我竟然不知道
<jackness> 我靠
<jackness> 盗号的厉害的一笔啊
<jackness> 盗我号
<jackness> 而且都伪装成美女
<jackness> 操他妈的
<metalbrick> 那不是很好，帮你攒人气
<jusss> metalbrick: 你都快60了，已经快没那个功能了，so
<jackness> 盗号还好啊？
<metalbrick> jusss: 我预测大爷会继大叔之后成为年轻女性的最热门选择
<jusss> metalbrick: 门房秦大爷
<yunfan_bar> 又在网吧里了
<jusss> yunfan_bar: 在网吧干啥
<yunfan_bar> jusss: 等飞机
<jusss> yunfan_bar: 要飞哪
<yunfan_bar> 回家
<metalbrick> 有人用intellij么？
<metalbrick> 问一个快捷键
<metalbrick> 切换到下一条补全的快捷键是啥， 多谢
<T-2000> ↓
<metalbrick> T-2000: (=╯□╰=)
<metalbrick> T-2000: 不想离开大键盘区怎么办
<T-2000> metalbrick, 那就多打几个字，进一步匹配
<metalbrick> T-2000: 看来只能这样了，然后去ideavim那里求下作者做个<c-n>/<c-p>的功能
<T-2000> metalbrick, 其实可以跳跃匹配，再打一个差异字符就行
<metalbrick> T-2000: 这个我知道，就是有时候两个匹配确实很相似的时候让人很不情愿去碰一下方向键
<metalbrick> T-2000: 来回来去还是发现vs的vim插件最好用
<T-2000> metalbrick, 没用过vs，听说是全宇宙最好用的ide
<metalbrick> T-2000: 因为太复杂的功能我也不会用，但是调试补全分析这一块真是没得说，不过觉得配工程的时候，觉得不够简单直观，没有gradle，qmake之类的好使，也可能是我比较low还没领略精髓
<T-2000> metalbrick, 听起来vs好像能搞java?
<metalbrick> T-2000: 不行吧？
<T-2000> metalbrick, 哦
<metalbrick> T-2000: 好像在某一期的 内核恐慌 里面听说之后的版本可能会支持
<metalbrick> T-2000: 但是没有second source确认
<metalbrick> T-2000: 不过照微软现在这个态度也不是不可能
<T-2000> 真服迅雷了，现在突然放音乐了，吓死爹了
<liudong> 。
<T-2000> metalbrick, 也搞java吗？
<metalbrick> T-2000: 用C++，自己没事儿在看安卓开发
<T-2000> metalbrick, 哦
<liudong> .
<alpha080> ccna ...
<alpha080> ccnp
<alpha080> ccie
<alpha080> cctv
<jzp113> 大家好啊
<jackness1> 你们都下班了吗？
<jackness1> 我不知道你们都在忙什么啊
<jackness1> 我很清闲啊
<jzp113> heh
<jzp113> 明天考计算机网络
<jackness1> 大学生啊
<jackness1> 大几啊
<jzp113> 3
<jackness1> 好好加油啊
<jackness1> 打算考研吗？
<jzp113> 恩
<jzp113> 怎么了
<jackness1> 那你现在就要准备了啊
<jackness1> 考研要大三就准备的
<jzp113> 我准备寒假来再开始
<jzp113> jackness1, 是不是迟了
<jackness1> 恩 加油啊
<jackness1> 看好你
<jzp113> 呵呵
<jzp113> 谢谢
<jackness1> 现在就可以准备了
<jzp113> 不知道怎么开始
<jackness1> 背
<jzp113> 我pm你吧
<jackness1> 很多东西要背
<GODDOG> 经过两天的挣扎 我还是从Vim走向了eclipse
<jackness1> 大家晚上好啊！
 * jiero 发现自己果然哪里都不适合呀。
 * jiero 是人类教育的失败
<jiero> roylez:  我有觉得人生好没意义了。
<jiero> 丫丫。把自己搞得和别人太不一样了么。
 * slucx 谁玩过小米手环？
<Usual1> Anybody here?
<Zesty_> /me是用来做动作的，提问都要用动作命令么
<siton_> test
#ubuntu-cn 2014-12-28
 * lincan wo
<royaso> 终端输出超过一个屏幕,如何设置用less显示
<knownbad> pipe |
<knownbad> ls | less
<royaso> 能不能自动设置，我用ｔｅｒｍｉｎａｌｔｏｒ
<royaso> 记得哪里有这样的体验:输出超过一个屏幕就自动less的
<royaso> 还是大家都这样?输出太多只能用滚动条?我设置滚动条和边框隐藏了
<alvin_rxg> royaso: debian 系列的可以在 update-alternatives --all 里边挑。其他系统不一样
<royaso> ubuntu算debian吗
<alvin_rxg> 算
<royaso> so?这个 update-alternatives --all  在哪里?
<alvin_rxg> royaso: 用终端，输入这个命令
<royaso> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9632980/
<alvin_rxg> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (@ ubuntu.com)
<alvin_rxg> royaso: sudo ?
<royaso> 要sudo?
<royaso> 一样的啊
<alvin_rxg> ..
<royaso> 找到个折中的办法<S-pageup>
<alvin_rxg> royaso: less 可以在 .bashrc 中添加  export PAGER=less
<royaso> alvin_rxg: 已试过,超过一屏幕还是没有自动less
<alvin_rxg> royaso: 哦，你说的是 bash 的常规输出哦..
 * knownbad 窃笑
<alvin_rxg> royaso: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4174327/how-to-automatically-pipe-to-less-if-the-result-is-more-than-a-page-on-my-shell
<royaso> alvin_rxg: 感谢,问的正是我想的问题,看来只能如此了.
<alvin_rxg> royaso: 你可以修改一下 PS1 ，让它输出到 less -F
<royaso> alvin_rxg: 修改PS1貌似是貌似是提示符之类的,这高级我还不会,不敢乱搞,还是退而求其次,<S-pgup>够用了,大不了就跟题主一样,多打次less命令吧.从刚刚一直在找这个问题的答案,这样就好,ps:为什么你的名字是红色的?
<alvin_rxg> 因为有人在跟你说话
<royaso> alvin_rxg: 原来如此,难怪现在是绿色了
<jussss> 下午好
<jussss> 有人玛
<jussss> 有人 吗
<jussss> bumanghuo: bla
<jussss> 周末好安静
<arinya> gmail这两天是不是imap有问题？
<arinya> 客户端用gmail总是失联
<royaso> arinya: me too
<arinya> royaso: 郁闷，前不久才恢复用客户端……
<arinya> 用QQ代收好像可以，但是代收的通过客户端访问不了……
<arinya> QQ邮箱
<jussss> test
<jiero> 看看我会不会被更多人拉黑
<jiero> roylez:  每次吃过什么都记下来，以后不再吃了。这是什么病？
<jussss> jiero: 2代病
<chenxiongfei> jussss: why
<jussss> chenxiongfei: 陈胸菲？你是jiero?
<yunfan> sadfasdfasf
<jussss> yunfan: 你现在用什么wm ?
<jussss> 想装个os x那样的界面
<jussss> 想给eeepc换个内存条，查了下发现这个型号的竟然是板载内存，不能换，郁闷
<jussss> 只能有1G的内存
<yunfan> jussss: 我现在一般在windows或者mac osx上  因为我公司需要用qq 且需要传图片和视频聊天
<jiero> yunfan: 今天去创客空间看，做投币的饼干售卖机——
<yunfan> jussss: 1G ram 可以弄出mac osx的界面效果
<yunfan> jiero: 这个不难 做饼干才有意思
<jussss> yunfan: 怎么弄
<jiero> yunfan: 你们不是用什么共享么？
<jiero> yunfan: 你说机械烤饼干？就和烤面包机差不多呀。。。
<jussss> yunfan: 你的os x是mba ?
<jiero> yunfan: 关键没商机。饼干材料多麻烦
<jussss> 看了京东，最便宜的mba还要6k左右
<jiero> 而且保质比面包都久。。。
<jussss> 6k都够买个什么超级本之类的了，full-hd的也够了
<yunfan> jussss: 是的 我告诉过你有人送了我一个mba
<yunfan> jiero: 所以上次我在这里讨论过做煎饼的
<yunfan> jiero: 这个消费量很大
<yunfan> 利润率也高
<jiero> yunfan: 买那个的人家大多喜欢和人说话吧。
<jiero> yunfan: 只要有人，多数人不喜欢搞机器界面。。。
<yunfan> jussss: 就我所知有不少wm都有mac osx的效果插件  但是你1G ram 可以首先排除基于gnome的
<yunfan> jiero: 你喜欢早上派长队在冷风中跟人聊天？
<jiero> yunfan: 你觉得机器前面不排队？。。。
<yunfan> jiero: 为何要在机器前排队？ 你不能在网上提前预定？
<jiero> yunfan: 好吧，还是做调查好
<yunfan> jiero: 何况你不能同时放好多机器？ 按照客流量来动态开机？
<jussss> yunfan: 你的mba是13.3还是11`的？
<yunfan> jiero: 这笔雇人方便把
<yunfan> jussss: 我没量过 是很薄的那种
<jiero> yunfan: 。。。预订丫的，都凉了。还要储存盒子又不是饮料
<yunfan> jussss: 跟我的chromebook差不多大 可能是11寸的
<yunfan> jiero: 你咋知道预定就会谅呢
<jiero> yunfan: 持续加温的那种热和刚出炉是完全不同的。
<jiero> yunfan: pizza再保暖也不是刚出炉的味道。
<yunfan> jiero: 那就按我刚才说的第二种方案 按照客流量动态调整机器开机数 人多就多开几个机器 人少就少开几台 雇人你没办法人少就立刻开除别人
<jiero> yunfan: 这个国家在鄙视你，失业率会因为你这个发明再次提升。政府要拆了你
<yunfan> jiero: 这个有可能  不过天塌下来也有可能 只是没有人介意这个
<alpha080> ...
<jussss>  alpha080 大师
<jussss> alpha080: 给我讲讲lambda演算
<alpha080> jussss: 不会
<jussss> alpha080: 跟f(x)这种有什么不一样
<alpha080> 还给老师了
<jussss> alpha080: 我看百科看着糊里糊涂的，看不出和f(x)有啥区别
<cleamoon_> 什么奇葩课还教lambda
<jussss> cleamoon_: 你是那个外国佬？
<alpha080> cleamoon_: 这孩子自己折腾
<alpha080> 有木有念网络设备的少年？
<chenxiongfei> jussss:o)_
<chenxiongfei> 0)_0
<cleamoon_> 是在外国
<jussss> alpha080: 来推荐几部电影或美剧
<alpha080> poi
<gfxmode> jussss: 教父123
<AndChat> @
<pocoyo> 没人？
<chinglish> 这个机器人真应该学习一下 dogecoin 频道的机器人
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 回國了麼
<cherrot> happyaron, 拜美帝壕
<yunfan> kandu: which version does your crossover support for QQ?
<lincan> .............
#ubuntu-cn 2015-12-21
<yunfan> roylez: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F3W03YlClmQ  你可以用这一套来种高价蔬菜 卖给鬼佬
<ubrl> yunfan: ⇪ Off Grid Homestead Aquaponics - YouTube
<iMadper> huntxu: 嘘嘘, 蛋蛋呢?
<MangHuo> iMadper: 求送 SSD
<iMadper> MangHuo: 来拿.
<MangHuo> 李老板忙着码字呢吧
<onlylove> test
<ubrl> onlylove:点点点.  13:27
<onlylove1> iMadper: 现在SSD随便送了？
<onlylove1> MangHuo: 现在SSD随便要？
<MangHuo> onlylove1: 对啊
<Xing> 我来试试能不能输入中文
<yunfan> onlylove1: 送我两块
<onlylove1_> yunfan: 我擦，你找imadper啊，我自己都还没用上呢
<onlylove1> MangHuo: 赶紧，找大象多要几个，给 yunfan 也捎上
<onlylove1> 喵咪咪的2月14上班，丧病
<MangHuo> pinyin
<MangHuo> na ge yun pin yin shu ru fa ne ?
<MangHuo> kk 呢
<MangHuo> kk: pin yin zai na li
<onlylove1_> MangHuo: what's happend
<nyfair> 鶸
<nyfair> 又是个linux的受害者
<MangHuo> onlylove1: 我记得以前输入拼音kk 会给一个云输入的链接
<onlylove1> MangHuo: http://shurufa.baidu.com/online.html
<ubrl> onlylove1: ⇪ 百度在线输入法
<onlylove1> MangHuo: 先拿去凑合用
<MangHuo> onlylove1: 赞，多谢
<onlylove1> nyfair: 牛牛，昨天不小心把点兔看完了，咋办
<onlylove1> MangHuo: 你做了什么，被牛牛这么嘲笑
<MangHuo> onlylove1: 谁知道呢
<onlylove1> MangHuo: 那你的拼音咋坏了，牛牛一般是在嘲笑你拼音输入法搞不定
<MangHuo> onlylove1: 没有坏啊，我就是想找那个页面而已
<biubiubiu> nyfair: 牛牛，下午好
<onlylove1> MangHuo: 那个提示是alivan的提示，他现在不在的样子
<onlylove1> nyfair: 牛牛，我给你介绍个干活的苦力， biubiubiu
<yunfan> MangHuo: 送我两块
<yunfan> nyfair: 牛牛 最近可有什么五毛营生帮我介绍点
<housing_fund> MangHuo: http://haitao.smzdm.com/p/379101/
<ubrl> housing_fund: ⇪ TIMEX 天美时 IQ系列 T2N700 男款皮带腕表 $48.39（需用码，约￥370）_海淘单品_海淘专区_什么值得买
<onlylove1> housing_fund: 腕表壕
<biubiubiu> 今天新学了2个词 直男沙文猪 圣母女权婊
<housing_fund> onlylove1: 我打算买个仿的rolex
<roylez> housing_fund: 渣渣
<roylez> biubiubiu: 赞
<housing_fund> roylez: 哟, zhaxi
<biubiubiu> roylez: 想不到百度还有这玩意 http://tieba.baidu.com/f?kw=%E5%A5%B3%E6%9D%83%E4%B8%BB%E4%B9%89&ie=utf-8
<ubrl> biubiubiu: ⇪  女权主义吧_百度贴吧
<roylez> biubiubiu: 当猪也比当婊强吧
<biubiubiu> roylez: 我发现个特点，女权婊都喜欢黑人。。。
<biubiubiu> roylez: 我还记得某渣美剧里white whore嘲笑某英国演员slim penis,然后这个女权婊就去和黑人啪啪啪了
<yunfan> roylez: 去圣诞岛吧  岛上华人70% 是除了大陆以外华人占比最多的地方
<roylez> yunfan: 我就不想去华人多的地方啊
<yunfan> roylez: 人家不是大陆去的华人
<roylez> yunfan: 华人多的地方治安不好，脏乱差
<roylez> yunfan: 一样
<biubiubiu> roylez: netflix现在挺好这好这口，white whore和黑人
<yunfan> roylez: 好吧
<yunfan> roylez: 那你去占个岛吧 你那附近还真有无人岛
<yunfan> roylez: 到时候搞个太阳能station + satelite
<roylez> yunfan: 无人岛，我的吃的怎么办？自己钓鱼？
<yunfan> roylez: 自己种呗 几十平米公里的地 额
<yunfan> 一平方公里=1500亩
<yunfan> 200英亩 够你随便折腾了
<onlylove1> yunfan: 为了能折腾，竹席需要买农用机械，然后把它弄到岛上
<housing_fund> MangHuo: http://haitao.smzdm.com/p/379069/
<ubrl> housing_fund: ⇪ execution expired
<yunfan> roylez: http://www.vox.com/2015/6/30/8852017/quit-my-job
<ubrl> yunfan: ⇪ I’m 28, I just quit my tech job, and I never want another job again - Vox
<yunfan> onlylove1: 不需要啊  养羊就行了
<onlylove1> yunfan: sheep?还是coat？
<yunfan> onlylove1: sheep吧  goat不是那么好养
<yunfan> 貌似养马更吊  蒙古人行军都是只带马 饥饿了就喝马奶  又可以靠马来跑
<yunfan> onlylove1: 想换口味就养点chicken 然后养点牧羊犬作伴
<yunfan> onlylove1: 赚了钱以后再来改造房子吧
<yunfan> 我更喜欢买点集装箱来堆那当房子 看看白奥政府怎么判定他属性
<yunfan> 话说 真的给我一平方公里的土地 我倒是可以想想怎么利用改造
 * onlylove1_ 一不小心又拼错单词了！
<onlylove1_> coat是外套啊！
<yunfan> onlylove1_: 那没关系 我理解了不就行了 咱们都是poor english 大哥不笑二哥
<biubiubiu> yunfan: onlylove1_ 你们什么时候移民过去呀，稍上我可好
<yunfan> 貌似1km2有点大 贵国也才960万 km2 要这么算 那只能1000万不到的人口了
<yunfan> biubiubiu: 那要看你菊花大不大
 * onlylove1 突然想起兔子的各种英文叫法……
<biubiubiu> yunfan: 枫叶国怎么样呀比白奥
<biubiubiu> 枫叶国容易往米国移民据说
<yunfan> biubiubiu: 感觉枫叶国没有白奥前途大点 当然你个人的前途跟国家没什么大关联
<yunfan> biubiubiu: 天朝还是富得让老外跪舔的呢
<yunfan> biubiubiu: 硅谷里那个程序员不是说他就是走过来的么
<biubiubiu> yunfan: 米国有钢管舞，德国有合法的大技园感觉都很屌
<biubiubiu> yunfan: 其实如果有钱的话，天朝也不错，可惜没钱
<yunfan> biubiubiu: 你搞错了 如果有钱 我早出去了 问题是没钱 只好降低标准 让自己觉得天朝"也不错"
<yunfan> biubiubiu: 有钱子啊哪里都有钢管舞和妓院 就算在沙特都可以有
<biubiubiu> yunfan: 人类都好几十个世纪的发展了，为啥现在还会有大量的资源去纠结男女关系，唉
<biubiubiu> 不就是fuck or be fucked
<yunfan> onlylove1: http://www.privateislandsonline.com/islands/big-tusket-island-parcel#  你看这个岛 人民币40万 算下手续费 税估计50万就封顶了 有14公顷 相当于 200多亩地呢
<ubrl> yunfan: ⇪ Big Tusket Island Parcel - Nova Scotia, Canada - Private Islands for Sale
<onlylove1> yunfan: 岛上房子随便修么，如果买下
<onlylove1> 这island，基础设施都没吧……
<onlylove1> 牛牛不在
<onlylove1> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=46601
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | Facebook视频播放器用HTML5替换Flash
<yunfan> onlylove1: freehold可能可以
<yunfan> onlylove1: 不过这种事要买的时候问清楚  有的土地是随便你瞎搞 有的用途就比较严格了
<nyfair> 朱军，我失业啦，求介绍工作
<biubiubiu> nyfair: 牛牛，找个好男人嫁了吧
<nyfair> onlylove1: 老司机带带我
<onlylove1> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=46601
<onlylove1> test
<ubrl> onlylove1:点点点.  17:12
<nyfair> onlylove1: 老司机，求介绍工作
<onlylove1> 我自己还不知道去哪呢
<onlylove1> 听A站说，外包一年可以顶外面两年，晕晕的
<Sevk> onlylove__: 拜
<onlylove__> Sevk: 拜-
<Sevk> onlylove__: ok 目标被加入白名单.
<onlylove1> 逗比K，早晚有一天，找K爸把DB清理了
<yunfan> nyfair: 我这有个工作你要不要来  包吃包住包艹
<nyfair> yunfan: 什么玩意？
<yunfan> nyfair: 你要来？
<nyfair> 来啊
<yunfan> 有人拖我给他介绍个魔都的马子
<nyfair> 有的艹为何不来
<nyfair> 滚
<yunfan> lol
<yunfan> 有菊花也成的
<yunfan> 我在想 全国人民都去北上广
<yunfan> 那北上广有没有混得不好的跑到全国各地去？
<nyfair> 好无聊，来合伙干
<yunfan> 要是大家都死扛 那人口是越来越多来着 不知道什么时候到5kw
<yunfan> onlylove1: 你为何不回老家
<onlylove1__> 总体上北上广还是进多出少
<onlylove1__> yunfan: 我回老家挖石头还是盖房子
<onlylove1__> yunfan: 好吧，帝都妞见多了，老家的看不上了，就这样
<yunfan> onlylove1__: 我就没见过出的 你不能把为了矫情去其他地方住的算上
<yunfan> onlylove1__: 有什么看不上的 横竖都一样
<onlylove1> yunfan: 不是有篇文叫逃离北上广么
<yunfan> onlylove1: 那是本来就是外地的人
<nyfair> 那了笔钱先找个地方玩玩
<yunfan> 我就说那些北上广土著 在本地混不下去的
<yunfan> nyfair: 解聘了？
<nyfair> yunfan: 嗯
<yunfan> nyfair: 赔几个月啊
<nyfair> yunfan: 混不下去了，老司机求带带
<nyfair> yunfan: 半年
<yunfan> nyfair: 好啊 等你拿了赔偿 我们开车去西北转一圈？
<onlylove1__> yunfan: 不，待人接物差多了
<yunfan> 我一直就想 额
<nyfair> yunfan: èµ°
<onlylove1__> yunfan: 西北……你确定……
<yunfan> onlylove1__: 这个跟区位没关系啊  我老家落后地方一样有待人不错的
<yunfan> onlylove1__: 上次我不就说了想去 还有人搭车的
<yunfan> nyfair: 你确定去么 要确定去 我就回家去把车开来 反正我11月份已经满实习期了
<yunfan> 我一个人 不想走 额
<yunfan> 最好能有三四个人一起
<onlylove__> yunfan: 我不知道，可能是我接触的人群的问题，一只只都和逗比似的
<yunfan> onlylove__: 要说比例可能是帝都多 或者是因为帝都人口多而已
<onlylove__> yunfan: 哦，如果你知道杀马特是什么的话
<yunfan> 人口密度大 你遇到的人就多呗
<onlylove__> 应该是人口密度的问题
<yunfan> onlylove__: 有什么大不了 我根本不在乎别人杀马特 虽然我自己不喜欢
<onlylove__> yunfan: 我也不在乎，可是万一有一天，有这么个货要和你相亲
<yunfan> onlylove__: 呵呵 那是媒人坑爹
<yunfan> onlylove__: 你们当地也不可能都是杀马特的姑娘相亲吧
<onlylove__> yunfan: 我只能说，敢来帝都混的，如果不是自身有一定实力，那也有别的优势，怎么说，应该算是个筛子，可以滤掉一些吧
<yunfan> onlylove__: 老实说 我判断人得跟他聊过才行 如果聊过以后觉得不错 那杀马特就杀马特 也可以做老婆
<yunfan> onlylove__: 这个倒是 不过并非所有优势都是你喜欢的
<yunfan> 比如如果你不喜欢交际花 那在帝都就能筛掉更多的人
<onlylove__> yunfan: 喜欢不喜欢是一回事，但是你知道，杀马特集中的学历通常是初中和中专，我不歧视但是没办法
<biubiubiu> nyfair: yunfan 你们要出去玩吗，稍我一个
<yunfan> biubiubiu: 跟你不熟啊 万一你有怪癖 半路发作怎么办
<biubiubiu> nyfair: 牛牛我这么仰慕你发张照片看看可否
<onlylove__> yunfan: 他没啥怪癖，除了爱抬杠
<yunfan> onlylove__: 爱抬杠也要看程度 要是不赢就不舒服那可不行
<yunfan> 在高速上跟我抢方向盘咋办
<onlylove__> yunfan: 你看下昨晚的log吧
<yunfan> 再一个 最好乘员都会开车比较好
<onlylove__> yunfan: 这要命啊……
<yunfan> 这样大家可以轮着开
<yunfan> 而且我想了个线路 咱们跟着养蜂的人走
<yunfan> 他们去的地方都是风景不错 污染少 地方开阔的
<biubiubiu> yunfan: 是去西藏沿途勾搭小姑娘吗？据说西藏的路途上很容易来几发
<onlylove__> 小心养蜂的报警说你跟踪
<yunfan> biubiubiu: 我怕艾滋病 要不然以我的道德观念 早就百人斩了
<yunfan> onlylove__: 跟他说就是了 忘了跟你说 我大黄山市有好多养蜂人
<yunfan> onlylove__: 去百度贴吧里一找好多 基本都歙县祁门县的
<MangHuo> yunfan: 你要开车去哪里
<yunfan> MangHuo: 大致方向是西北和西南 西藏就不去了 我估计我的身体受不了
<yunfan> MangHuo: its just a plan
<yurakucho> yunfan: 心肺没问题就行
<yunfan> yurakucho: 我正是担心这些
<yunfan> yurakucho: 我爸爸在云贵高原晕过 我跟我爸爸体质差不多
<yunfan> yurakucho: 当年他作为武装部长去云贵高原处理公事 结果晕过一次 额
<yurakucho> yunfan: 哦, 一般也没那么严重, 你开车去,又不需要体力, 备着氧气袋就是了
<yurakucho> yunfan: 拜二代
<yunfan> yurakucho: 你开车是路过 你不要在那玩玩么
<yurakucho> yunfan: 别剧烈运动撒
<^k^> yurakucho: ok yunfan => 拜二代
<yunfan> yurakucho: 啰啰二代
 * yurakucho 代码终于编译过了, 但是别人写的部分double free... 今天不搞了 =,=
<yunfan> yurakucho: 我看比较困难 只能说去云贵估计没问题 我上次还去查了下云贵的海拔跟黄山山顶的海拔比较 差个一倍应该没问题 但是去西藏那就4-5倍 太吓人了
<yunfan> MangHuo: 你要参一股么
<yurakucho> yunfan: 不错, 我出去就是吃饭checkin拍景色, 不会玩
<yunfan> yurakucho: 你肯定是开到一个地方 然后玩个一天样子吧  这样肯定要到处走来走去的
<MangHuo> yunfan: 要啊
<yunfan> MangHuo: 关键是你对哪些地方感兴趣 以及你的工作允许不允许你这样出门
<yunfan> 还有你可有驾照
<yurakucho> yunfan: 我不会开车, 就是到处走走拍照, 纯粹为了刷地点 =,=
<MangHuo> 额
<yunfan> yurakucho: 你的身体素质可比我们好啊 健身达人
<yunfan> 我看huntxu是可以跟我搭伴的 他也是remote
<onlylove__> yunfan: yurakucho想要remote很轻松的样子
<yunfan> onlylove__: 他没有计划要跟车啊 现在是 manghuo
<MangHuo> yurakucho: remote 了？
<yunfan> MangHuo: 你是不是想过年时候搭车回家啊 大佬
<MangHuo> yunfan: 唉，聪明
<onlylove__> yunfan: 我倒是无所谓，我可以直接辞掉，不过我对西北没兴趣
<MangHuo> yunfan: 不然买不到票就得报旅游团回家了
<yunfan> onlylove__: 那去西南？ 我是山区出身 一般的山我是没兴趣的 草原 海 沙漠这些可以玩玩
<yunfan> MangHuo: 你家那有旅游团？
<yurakucho> MangHuo: 鬼, 天天九点半之前到办公室, 模范员工, 今天wfh了一半, 我也来office
<MangHuo> yunfan: 去西北你还考虑海？
<onlylove__> yunfan: 这看你的plan了
<onlylove__> yunfan: 所以别拉上我了
<yurakucho> yunfan: 去济州岛
<onlylove__> MangHuo: 青海
<yunfan> yurakucho: 我今天下午去超市 结果被电话会议 额
<yunfan> yurakucho: 好无聊
<MangHuo> yurakucho: 你看现在就我和 housing_fund 上班了
<yunfan> MangHuo: 我说那些是感兴趣的地方 没说一次性都要顾到嘛
<onlylove__> MangHuo: 你无视我
<yurakucho> housing_fund: 你这名字!
<MangHuo> onlylove__: 啊你还没下班啊
<housing_fund> yurakucho: 我的钱呢?
<onlylove__> yurakucho: 羡慕吧
<onlylove__> MangHuo: 我每天都6点半下班
<yunfan> 我越发觉得跟着养蜂人走这个计划很叼
<housing_fund> yurakucho: 过了吗?
<housing_fund> yurakucho: 钱呢?
<yunfan> 还可以找个抗摄像机的录制
<MangHuo> .....
<yunfan> 回来以后发个装逼纪录片
<MangHuo> yunfan: 可以啊
<yunfan> 冲抵旅游费用
<MangHuo> yunfan: 买个 gopro 挂脖子上
<nyfair> yurakucho: 老司机求工作
<yunfan> MangHuo: 车载记录仪肯定能记 然后就是得有摄影技术的人去采集素材了
<MangHuo> yunfan: 对吧对吧，找对人了吧
<MangHuo> 先去做俯卧撑
<MangHuo> 7 周 100 个系列这周最后一周
<yunfan> MangHuo: 我说的是摄制录像的那种
<yunfan> 说起来我的工作最适合 你们貌似都不是那么适合 我只要有个带宽能连到服务器就行了
<MangHuo> yunfan: 求 remote
<yunfan> MangHuo: 这个可遇不可求
<MangHuo> yurakucho: luks 不建议在 ssd 上开  trim ...
<yurakucho> MangHuo: 这边的同事都比较没见过世面, 叨叨我的胸肌好几周, 然后我亮了一下腹肌, 他们惊呆了
<MangHuo> yurakucho: ............
<yurakucho> MangHuo: 那个安全问题还真不必在乎吧 你说的那两篇文章我读过
<housing_fund> yurakucho: 于是大家纷纷被你掰弯
<MangHuo> yurakucho: 貌似说是有可能丢数据？
<MangHuo> 我再仔细看看去
<MangHuo> yurakucho: 话说我一直想把我的减肥经历写个文章卖钱去呢
<yurakucho> MangHuo: 忘了说的什么了 反正没啥 不建议就不开呗
<yurakucho> MangHuo: 发微信求打赏什么的
<yurakucho> 结果关键词就是锻炼和少吃...
<MangHuo> 我得写的玄幻点儿啊
<MangHuo> 不然哪里有钱
<MangHuo> 不过有真实效果这个不忽悠
<yurakucho> MangHuo: 我来之前这边最厉害的人的水平是能做一个健腹轮... ...
<yurakucho> MangHuo: 赞美
<yunfan> yurakucho: 那你怎么练的 该不会是囚徒健身吧
<onlylove1> MangHuo: 最大的问题是要持续吧
<yurakucho> yunfan: 每天练一点点 循序渐进, 坚持下来就有了 根本没什么大声势
<MangHuo> yurakucho: 。。。 土壕公司的人都不锻炼嘛
<yurakucho> MangHuo: 没贵司那么爽啊
<yurakucho> 所以没闲心
 * yurakucho 准备下班~
<yunfan> yuning: 关键是你怎么练 方法得明说啊
<yunfan> roylez: 你是哪个学科的博士
<roylez> yunfan: 机械
<yunfan> roylez: 为毛不是化学
<roylez> yunfan: 博士后生化
<yunfan> roylez: 这个转变也太大了吧 到底哪个是你熟悉的领域？
<roylez> yunfan: 本科物理
<yunfan> roylez: 那我请教下 有没有什么材料 无毒又热容比较大的？
<roylez> yunfan: 目前我搞IT
<roylez> yunfan: 冰块
<yunfan> roylez: 要比水大一倍以上
<roylez> yunfan: 不知道了
<yunfan> roylez: 而且要沸点高 不要100度以下的
<yunfan> roylez: 帮我问问同行嘛 我在构思太阳能的利用
<roylez> yunfan: 我没有同行了
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> Niac: 拜金装土豪.
<root____> join #test
<root____> whosi
<heisenme> test
<ubrl> heisenme:点点点.  20:17
<heisenme> 打错了。。。刚才
<heisenme> wc
<Freebuilder> 今天晚餐吃了一斤米
<Freebuilder> 一个人
<Ueno_Otoko> 然顷之三遗矢矣
<^k^> pity: 拜 测个试壕
<NoIE> 不好意思，占用大家一点时间。
<NoIE> 我妈妈的电脑用的是 ubuntu 15.10，今天她的输入法布局突然变成dvorka布局了，怎样改回qwert布局呢？
<NoIE> 谢谢。
<Freebuilder> 不是所有人都适合 Linux 的
<NoIE> Freebuilder: 之前输入法是输入法、键盘布局是键盘布局，两者是分开的。
<NoIE> 好像是从14.04开始的，键盘布局和输入法混到一起了。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M07/00/07/Cg-4WFI2nhiILpvPAAIBx8QKDRAAALq7wHyewcAAgHf292.jpg 伤不起的胖子
<jusss>  NoIE: fcitx?
<NoIE> jusss: ibus，顺便说一下，我妈妈绝对不会换输入法的。
<jusss> NoIE: 应该有图标栏吧，在那右击找设置，在里面找找
<jusss> NoIE: 最简单办法就是卸载重装，记得删除配置文件
<NoIE> jusss: 有首选项，但是都是和拼音有关的。
<NoIE> jusss: 驳回。
<jusss> NoIE: 去配置文件里翻去吧，里面准有这个选项
<jusss> 删掉配置文件，重装多简单
<NoIE> jusss: 万一弄坏了，我就没晚饭吃了。
<jusss> 记忆力太差了，以前懂的东西都不懂了，看continuation看的我有点晕乎乎的
<jusss> NoIE: 叫外卖呀
<NoIE> jusss: 我的 ～/.config.ibus 下有两个文件夹，bus 和 pinyin。
<jusss> NoIE: fcitx的话fcitx-configtool什么的不记得了，ibus就ibus-setup什么的
<jusss> gui的配置工具
<NoIE> jusss: 其中 bus 下的文件内容是这样的:# This file is created by ibus-daemon, please do not modify it
<NoIE> IBUS_ADDRESS=unix:abstract=/tmp/dbus-Q1hVC4T2,guid=149cba6de275be8ef47a5be153e5b425
<NoIE> IBUS_DAEMON_PID=1903
<NoIE> jusss: 另一个目录下是自造词。
<jusss> NoIE: 百度一下吧，我没遇到过这个问题也不知道怎么搞，最简单就是把ibus配置文件删掉重装
<NoIE> jusss: 可是，ibus 目录下什么都没有，我觉得 ibus 的配置文件在别处。
<jusss> NoIE: man下看看里面有写没有，或者百度下
<jusss> 配置文件的位置
<jusss> 一般都在最后面
<NoIE> jusss: man ibus 里面也没有写，我去 /usr/share/ibus/ 下转了转，也没有找到需要的。
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • 关于键盘布局  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474432 不好意思，占用大家一点时间。 我妈妈的电脑用的是 ubuntu 15.10，今天她的输入法布局突然变成dvorka布局了，怎样改回qwert布局？ 谢谢。 zz: Hello World! — 2015-12-21 21:10
<NoIE> jusss: 我试试修改 /etc/X11/xorg.conf 文件会怎么样?
<jusss> NoIE: 千万不要
<jusss> 给xorg一点关系没有
<NoIE> jusss: 抱歉，抄错了，是 /etc/default/keyboard 文件(粘贴过来的不会错了)
<jusss> NoIE: 键盘映射搞错了？
<jusss> NoIE: 那就不是人家ibus的问题了，是键盘映射的，
<NoIE> jusss: 我安装系统时选择的是 dvorak 布局，但是以前大部分时间都没有对我妈妈的帐号产生影响。
<NoIE> jusss: 很怀念之前键盘布局、输入法可以分别选择的年代。
<jusss> NoIE: 换发行版
<NoIE> jusss: 有可以分别选择的发行版吗?
<jusss> ubuntu这系统太不稳定，
<jusss> 而且太杀马特非主流
<jusss> NoIE: 貌似也没啥好的发行版，debian还比较好吧， 小红帽系的真心不喜，centos连个libav ffmpeg都没，fedora感觉也不好，rhel又用不了， 要不就arch不怕滚死的话，还有gentoo可以选 opensuse没用过
<NoIE> jusss: 好吧，预计三月份，我妈妈会从国内带来一台使用sis显卡的笔记本电脑，看看那台能不能安装 debian。
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<jusss> NoIE: 牛牛你在国外上学？
<NoIE> jusss: 刚买圣诞树回来。
<jusss> NoIE: 现在超市是不是都特价
<jusss> NoIE: 有没有slut dirty party
<NoIE> jusss: 俺是正经人。
<jusss> NoIE: 牛牛，老外的妹子漂亮吗？
<NoIE> jusss: 嗯。
<jusss> NoIE: 牛牛看star wars 7了吗
<NoIE> jusss: 这里方圆百里没有电影院。
<jusss> NoIE: 一百里没电影院。。。那是什么地方
<jusss> NoIE: 牛牛是学什么专业的呀
<NoIE> jusss: 什么都没学.
<NoIE> jusss: 我在这里躲雾霾。
<jusss> NoIE: 真聪明
<^k^> 新  软件和文档翻译 • Linux中文计划  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474433 DEC 17 Linux中文计划 Linux中文计划，在我心中酝酿已久。其主要宗旨便是建立分布式的开放平台，允许任何组织，社区，甚至个人建立Linux翻译项目，并吸引开发者。该平台允许任何有能力连接互联网的人提
<^k^>  ─> 交自己的翻译，或是对已经公布的译文提交建议 。同时各翻译项目社区将建立自己的审 …
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 逗b
<ulot0> Linux开机漏洞：连按28下Backspace可入侵系统
#ubuntu-cn 2015-12-22
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 询问epiphany-extensions怎么安装  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474435 我的是epiphany3.10.3，但网上找到的是2.几的版本，请问哪里可以下载到对应版本的epiphany-extensions deb包 zz: 烈焰火凤 — 2015-12-22 9:00
<lin_lin13> 各位早上好
<lin_lin13> 现在的linuxsir怎么打不开了？
<netsnail_> 本地bind9里SOA如果没有配置aa.test.com，如何ping aa.test.com的IP地址从114.114.114.114中获取
<yurakucho> 这里有mozilla的人么?
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 今天升级wps，感觉启动速度快多了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474436 今天运行wps，提示有新版本，遂下载升级。 最新版本为10.1.0.5444，安装成功后，感觉启动速度快多了，刷刷地 zz: 百草谷居士 — 2015-12-22 10:19
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<netsnail_> 本地bind9里SOA如果没有配置aa.test.com，如何ping aa.test.com的IP地址从114.114.114.114中获取
<^k^> 新  窗口管理器 • 如何将kde4的应用菜单输出到awesomeWM里？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474437 ubuntu 14.04 ，用launchpad的awm 3.5版本 看了arch的wiki，是通过xdg-menu输出，但我在ubuntu里安装了xdg-menu，没有wiki里的命令 https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xdg-menu#Awesome zz: cenjianneng — 2015-12-22 11
<^k^>  ─> :07
<^k^> hceasy: 拜哭熊
 * cherrot 早上挖耳朵 湿湿一大坨
<yaguang_> n
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 如何在关机前让应用软件保存文件？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474438 可否写一段shell代码，达到以下功能： 保存所有应用软件打开的文件，然后关机。 比如： 1 vim在编辑一个文件 test1 ,这段代码自动保存这个文件 2 open office 的writer 在编
<^k^>  ─> 辑一个文件test2 ,这段代码自动保存这个文件 然后，自动关机。 zz: pengsir — 2015-12-22 12:19
<yunfan> fua
<nicktick> 有人在linux下用过休眠功能吗？
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<MangHuo> test
<ubrl> MangHuo:点点点.  13:18
<onlylove1> test
<ubrl> onlylove1:点点点.  13:28
<onlylove1> http://www.techug.com/pressing-backspaetimes
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Linux超大漏洞，按28次Backspace键即可入侵电脑 | 程序师
<onlylove1> WTF！
<onlylove1> 话说，这不应该是GRUB2的锅么，怎么丢给linux了
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<onlylove1> 顺便说，这么做需要物理接触吧？
<lainme> 说得好想试一试
<Housing_Fund> lainme: 手速啊...
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 好恶 : 电台考官问考生:"为什么想当播音员?" 考生答道:"第一,我喜欢讲话；第二,我讨厌别人插嘴。"
<^k^> 新  手机和平板 • 有没有大神在华为的 mate1联通版上刷过！？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474439 如题，有没有大神在华为的 mate1联通版上刷过 ubuntu rom！？ 我正在准备尝试，但是不知道有没有先驱者！？ zz: syser9 — 2015-12-22 14:29
<onlylove1> lainme: 按够28下了没
<lainme> onlylove1: 忍住了没按
<MangHuo> mac 下代理用啥好呢？
<MangHuo> onlylove1: 话说是在啥地方按呢
<onlylove1_> MangHuo: 大概是grub界面吧，登陆界面是不是没grub什么事了
<onlylove1> MangHuo: 所以你可以试试把grub的等待时间改长点试试
<MangHuo> onlylove1: 懒
<onlylove1> MangHuo: 按照文里面说法，是启动grubrescure
<MangHuo> onlylove1: 我现在是 osx 用户
<onlylove1> MangHuo: 懒你还问
<onlylove1> MangHuo: 求送SSD
<MangHuo> onlylove1: 已经装了系统了，不能送了啊
<wangli> iMadper, ping
<Housing_Fund> wangli: pong.
<wangli> Housing_Fund, ok
<Housing_Fund> wangli: 咋?
<wangli> Housing_Fund, 早
<Housing_Fund> wangli: 早.
<^k^> tryit: 拜高管
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • virtualbox 安装ubuntu server 出现busybox initramfs错误，如何解决？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474440 virtualbox 安装ubuntu server 出现busybox initramfs错误，如何解决？ 网上的解决方案大体分两个，一个是在启动时按F6，修改启动参数nolapic acpi=off irqpoll 另一种是修改
<biubiubiu> roylez: 牛牛下午好
<roylez> biubiubiu: 丨亻
<maoboo> 大家使用irc的时候是注册了用户名还是仅仅输入了昵称？
<biubiubiu> roylez: 这是啥
<biubiubiu> roylez: aha, the martian 2015 1080p出来了
<biubiubiu> roylez: yify挂了，现在你用哪个
<roylez> biubiubiu: bilibili
<onlylove1> roylez: 竹席要把他带进B站的坑么
<biubiubiu> onlylove1: roylez http://www.bilibili.com/video/av2618477/
<ubrl> biubiubiu: ⇪ 福利什么的，认真你就输了_Korea相关_娱乐_bilibili_哔哩哔哩弹幕视频网
<onlylove1_> biubiubiu: 你随意我这边看不了视频
<biubiubiu> roylez: http://v.yinyuetai.com/video/2358152
<ubrl> biubiubiu: ⇪ 【MV】TAHITI Stellar -期待 - 敏希VS智秀 斗舞 饭拍版-高清MV在线播放-音悦Tai-口袋·FAN-看好音乐
<la_mettrie> fundraiser for Skrolli, a printed computer culture magazine https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/skrolli-a-printed-computer-culture-magazine#/
<ubrl> la_mettrie: ⇪ 取标题: no title
<onlylove1> 喵咪咪的，移动整天让我实名制，这么多骚扰电话，我实名，是不是傻
<roylez> onlylove1: 新浪博客，登录想发个评论，告诉我账户有风险，然后让我填真实姓名和手机号，我就死心了再也不去发评论了
<onlylove1> roylez: 你是有多蛋疼去新浪博客
<biubiubiu> onlylove1: +10086
<roylez> onlylove1: 如松的博客，我就只看这一个
<yunfan> roylez: 都是靠骗的
<onlylove1> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac2407059
<ubrl> onlylove1: ⇪ 孩子在公交车上打闹引发争执 司机将家长刺死 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 认真你就输啦 (・ω・)ノ- ( ゜- ゜)つロ
<yunfan> roylez: 其实有个办法 就是用个第三方评论 这样安装了第三方评论的人也能看到你的评论
<onlylove1> 熊孩子坑爹
<biubiubiu> roylez: 你现在也用xcape吗？ 真的是很好用
<roylez> biubiubiu: 都忘了干啥的了
<roylez> biubiubiu: 哥现在用Mac
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 请大神解读一下,这个设置啥意思  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474441 在终端输入程序名可以打开该程序,但是如果关闭这个程序了,启动该程序的终端也就自动关闭了.在网上搜了一下,一位大神给出的方案是写下这么一段话: "$@" 1>/dev/null 2>&1 & 按照他的方
<biubiubiu> roylez: 你以前一篇文章提到过，键盘映射，把caps lock映射成ctrl加escape
<roylez> biubiubiu: 恩
<biubiubiu> roylez: 真的超级好用，不论vi还是emacs都应该用这个好用的东东
<roylez> biubiubiu: Mac底下映射太麻烦，现在我只是禁用了caps
<biubiubiu> roylez: mac的不是X11 ?
<roylez> biubiubiu: bill joy写vi的时候，ESC的位置就在现在的capslock...
<roylez> biubiubiu: 显然不是
<biubiubiu> roylez: 但是不是有个叫X11的东西在mac上吗
<roylez> biubiubiu: xquartz
<yunfan> roylez: 依赖工具啊
<roylez> biubiubiu: 这个只是为了能够用X的软件
<onlylove1> biubiubiu: 你现在工资买个mac够了吧？
<biubiubiu> onlylove1: 我现在在家没出去工作
<roylez> biubiubiu: 在家当色情主播？
<biubiubiu> roylez: 你要看吗？
<roylez> biubiubiu: 不看。chaturbate上大把
<onlylove1> roylez: 没准他想给你半价？
<biubiubiu> roylez: 陈真你师傅被人搞死了，你报仇了吗？
<biubiubiu> roylez: 按照历史发展你应该去日本呀
<biubiubiu> roylez: 日本说不准有你的第二春
<onlylove1> http://hmarco.org/bugs/CVE-2015-8370-Grub2-authentication-bypass.html
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Back to 28: Grub2 Authentication Bypass 0-Day
<onlylove1> MangHuo: 看这个， cc lainme
<roylez> grub2真麻烦
<lainme> onlylove1: 直接进单用户模式就能改密码了吧
<onlylove1> lainme: 我不明白，都到登陆界面了，和grub有啥关系
<onlylove1> roylez: 所以竹席用syslinux？哦，不对，竹席现在用efi
<lainme> onlylove_: 看样子是说如果为grub本身设过密码的话，这种方法可以绕开。不过我从来都是不设密码的
<onlylove1> lainme: 我的grub也不设密码……那个界面应该是grub密码，进edit用的
<lainme> onlylove1: 恩，不设密码只要物理接触，分分钟就root了
<onlylove1> the successful exploitation depends on many things: the BIOS version, the GRUB version, the amount of RAM, and whatever that modifies the memory layout. And each system requires a deep analysis to build the specific exploit.
<onlylove1> 和内存容量还有关系
<onlylove1> 其实用grub2只是自己懒……不会用别的loader
<lainme> 作为最终用户，系统默认用什么我就用什么
<^k^> 新  软件和文档翻译 • 《Krita 数字绘画入门》共三节已翻译完毕  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474442 《Krita 数字绘画入门》 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/Krita 这是翻译自《Getting started with Krita》教程，这个教程的特点是：并没有介绍太多软件的工具使用方法或技巧，而重点是能从中了
<onlylove1> lainme: 有的挑还是不错的，windows的话，连挑的都没
<onlylove1> lainme: 所以用windows的时候我只能挑下杀毒软件了
<gfxmode> Grub有密码么？我今天才知道
<onlylove1_> gfxmode: 可以设置，你在grub界面仔细看下下面的英文，password是给edit模式准备的
<gfxmode> onlylove1: 好的，收到
<biubiubiu> onlylove_: 还没下班？
<biubiubiu> \u: 牛牛看我这个版本的fibonacci数列怎么样 http://paste.ubuntu.com/14136217/
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • pdf文件中如何嵌入动画或者动态图片？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474443 如题，特别是在latex中，在网上查资料试了好久也没有成功 zz: photor — 2015-12-22 18:18
<netsnail> bind9如何把在master记录里未记录的域名转发出去查询？
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<biubiubiu> 好安静呀
<biubiubiu> alvin_rxg: 牛牛
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • u盘检测不到，挂载不上，请帮忙看看  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474444 只有sdb没有1234等分区，fdisl -l /dev/sdb输出如下： Code: Disk /dev/sdb：15.6 GiB，16777216000 字节，32768000 个扇区 单元：扇区 / 1 * 512 = 512 字节 扇区大小(逻辑/物理)：512 字节 / 512 字节 I/O
<^k^>  ─> 大小(最小/最佳)：512 字节 / 512 字节 磁盘标签类型：dos 磁盘标识符：0x348e9049 parted -l /dev/ …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • u盘检测不到，挂载不上，请帮忙看看  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474447 只有sdb没有1234等分区，fdisl -l /dev/sdb输出如下： Code: Disk /dev/sdb：15.6 GiB，16777216000 字节，32768000 个扇区 单元：扇区 / 1 * 512 = 512 字节 扇区大小(逻辑/物理)：512 字节 / 512 字节 I/O
<^k^>  ─> 大小(最小/最佳)：512 字节 / 512 字节 磁盘标签类型：dos 磁盘标识符：0x348e9049 parted -l /dev/ …
<xiaocai> 网页 的中文 乱码 怎么解决
<wanglin_> 我用的是ubuntu14.04 ，安装了flash插件，但在网页中还是提示安装插件，怎么办呢?
<wanglin_>  希望老大们指点一下
<xiaocai> wanglin_, ???
<wanglin_> xiaocai, 怎么了
<xiaocai> wanglin_, http://www.2cto.com/os/201205/133528.html  看看这个
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Ubuntu下为Firefox安装Adobe Flash Player - 浏览器 - 红黑联盟
<wanglin_> 好的，我先看看
<wanglin_> 我是用ubuntu软件中心安装的
<wanglin_> 好像安装后不能用
<wanglin_> 你给我的链接需要单独下载安装包
<xiaocai> 直接去官网下载
<wanglin_> ok
<wanglin_> thanks
<xiaocai> wanglin_, 我以前也遇到过 有这个文件就行了  libflashplayer.so
<^k^> 新  编译或打包 • 一个很邪门的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474448 同样版本的wine，同样的qq安装包，在家能用的很完美，包括输入框，表情，收发文件等等。但是到了办公室就用不了了，不知道为何？另外，我想把家里的打包到办公室用，请问该如何操作？有人可以帮
<^k^>  ─> 帮我吗？十分感谢！ zz: fuxkak — 2015-12-22 21:07
<wanglin_> ^k^, 水平有限我帮不了你，希望你的问题能解决
<wanglin_> ^k^, ubuntu这个频道很活跃，但我英文不好，你可以到那里去问问
<xiaocai> 笑
<wanglin_> xiaocai, flash插件弄好了，可以看视频了，谢谢
<xiaocai> wanglin_, 嗯，好像用ubuntu就只能用浏览器看视频
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 使用LSHW查询内存频率与实际不符的情况  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474450 lshw 结果： Code: *-memory           description: System Memory           physical id: 0           slot: System board or motherboard           size: 4GiB         *-bank:0              description:
<^k^>  ─> SODIMM DDR3 Synchronous 1333 MHz (0.8 ns)              product: M471B5273CH0-CK0              vendor: …
<xiaocai> ^k^, 用ubuntu的人多不多，用什么IDE开发比较好
<^k^> 新  桌面特效 • compiz 设置的 迁移 （导出/导入）  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474451 新买了台笔记本电脑，安装 U14.04.3+mate1.8 Screenshot from 2015-12-22 214242.png 迁移 compiz设置时，发现 从X电脑能够成功导出，但导入 Y电脑后，配置并没有完全导入 Screenshot from 2015-12-22 213842.png 最后
<^k^>  ─> 解决方法 导出 Code: dconf dump /org/compiz/profiles/mate/ > my-compiz.ini 导入 Code: dconf load /org/compiz/p …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • Ubuntu 14.04 启动时怎么进去GRUB菜单  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474452 我写了一个内核模块，在启动时加载，但内核模块有问题，启动时导致系统崩溃。 我想启动时显示grub菜单，进行修复， 可是按shift不管用，不能显示GRUB菜单， 这是怎么回事？怎么能显示
<^k^>  ─> 呢？ zz: ddk3000 — 2015-12-22 23:43
#ubuntu-cn 2015-12-23
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • Thinkpad Yoga 12、 Yoga 260 调换 End and insert 按键  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474454 Thinkpad Yoga 12, Yoga 12 2015 (2nd Gen 二代)， 以及 Yoga 260 的键盘安排如图: End/Insert 共用 Screenshot from 2015-12-23 084132.png 通常笔记本工作模式下，F1-F12 按键启用，End 按键变成Insert键，
<^k^>  ─> 而End 常用，Insert 不常用。需要重新映射键盘 根据 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2270774 …
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • Thinkpad Yoga 12 电源管理  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474455 主要是参考 http://linrunner.de/en/tlp/docs/tlp-lin ... stallation 发现进行电源管理，电池续航能力从6个小时增加到8-12小时 电源管理 Code: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:linrunner/tlp sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install tlp
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 关于grub2的零日漏洞  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474456 看新闻说grub2爆出零日漏洞，ubuntu已经提供补丁。不知道什么地方可以下载到呢？ zz: 小饼仙子 — 2015-12-23 9:34
<^k^> 新  服务器维护和硬件相关 • grub2零日漏洞来啦，ubuntu 14.04 LTSserver有补丁吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474457 什么地方可以下载到ubuntu对应的补丁呢？ zz: 小饼仙子 — 2015-12-23 9:36
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • Thinkpad Yoga 12 2015 关闭无线网络随开机自动启动  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474458 解决的问题：无线网络随开机自动启动，哪怕我已经在 网络管理菜单里面，没有 启用 wifi，reboot后自作多情启动wifi 很多地方要么信号不好，要么有“毒”，没有必要自动
<^k^>  ─> 启动wifi，浪费电，又不安全等。 主要参考 https://askubuntu.com/questions/24171/ 创建 /etc/init/ra …
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • Thinkpad Yoga 12 2015 连接投影机  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474459 只有minihdmi口，因此，需要购买 miniHDMI to VGA 转换器 我买的是 miniHDMI to HDMI 转换头，和 HDMI to VGA 转换器，这样比较灵活，方便笔记本电脑接电视的HDMI口 接投影机的命令 Code: xrandr --output HDM
<leemeng0x61> 刚刚升级的Xorg真是2啊
<leemeng0x61> 卡成祥乐
<^k^> 新  编译或打包 • CMAKE编译shashlik出错  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474461 一开始缺了好多东西，装了一些，现在还知道缺什么 cmake . CMake Warning at /usr/share/ECM/find-modules/FindKF5.cmake:74 (find_package): Could not find a package configuration file provided by "KF5Plasma" with any of the following names: KF5Plasma
<^k^>  ─> Config.cmake kf5plasma-config.cmake Add the installation prefix of "KF5Plasma" to CMAKE_PREFIX_PATH or set "KF5Plasma …
 * Housing_Fund ç©·
<nyfair> 失业在家求工作
<nyfair> 老司机们带带我
<^k^> nyfair: 拜牛牛
<^k^> 新  其它类Unix OS发行版 • Elementary OS 无法下载  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474462 Elementary OS 无法下载，翻墙了还是不行，405 NOT ALLOWED？为什么要墙？ zz: aukomn — 2015-12-23 11:27
<^k^> 新  新立得和软件源 • 安装lammps  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474463 寻求大神，求教Ubuntu kylin系统下安装lammps教程。 qq 602146851 谢谢 zz: zh359615596 — 2015-12-23 11:49
<^k^> 新  华北校区 • 安装lammps  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474464 寻求在Ubuntu kylin系统下安装lammps的教程 qq：602146851 zz: zh359615596 — 2015-12-23 11:55
<yunfan> onlylove1: 拨号你熟悉不
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 安装lammps软件  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474465 寻求大神在Ubuntu kylin系统下安装分子动力学软件Lammps 谢谢 zz: zh359615596 — 2015-12-23 12:13
<onlylove1_> yunfan: ppp？你弄那个做啥
<lainme> 为何国内都在纠结一个"powered by"
<onlylove1> lainme: 其实这东西怎么翻译我很纠结
<yunfan> onlylove1: 我朋友想 走pptp登陆到他的一个网关上 然后这个网关上有多个adsl 他想给每个连上来的pptp client分配一个adsl线路
<yunfan> onlylove1: 我想这个应该跟拨号有点关系
<Housing_Fund> MangHuo: http://faxian.smzdm.com/p/863379/
<ubrl> Housing_Fund: ⇪ 凑单品:SONY 索尼 WG-C10 Portable Wireless Server 便携无线读卡器 $18.49 _美国亚马逊优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<onlylove_> test
<ubrl> onlylove_:点点点.  13:06
<onlylove_> yunfan: 这个我帮不上忙，去问度娘吧
<yunfan> onlylove_: 都不知道度什么关键词
<lainme> onlylove: 很奇怪。一堆人想着怎么不让别人去掉，即便协议里并没有这样的要求。一堆人想着怎么去掉，但是去掉又有什么意义。
<yunfan> onlylove1: 怀疑要用sdn
<onlylove> lainme: 不让去掉是想推广，去掉自然是有自己的想法，比方说一个企业网站，下面挂个powered by wordpres会给人一种很粗糙的感觉，确实意义不大
<lainme> onlylove: 我看到的不让去掉是因为觉得这样就侵犯自己版权，盗窃自己成果。但我觉得除非明确规定，在源码里保留作者、版权、协议这些内容已经符合多数协议的署名要求
<onlylove__> test
<ubrl> onlylove__:点点点.  13:28
<onlylove1_> test
<ubrl> onlylove1_:点点点.  13:28
<onlylove1_> lainme: 去掉就侵犯版权？这结论怎么得出来的
 * onlylove1_ 不想上班了
<\u> 你的网怎么了？
<lainme> onlylove1: http://v2ex.com/t/245332
<ubrl> lainme: ⇪ 国外的一些开源但不免费的 cms 系统，国外站长们付费吗？ - V2EX
<onlylove1> \u: 一直这样，别介意，习惯了就好了
<onlylove1> \u: 虽然我到现在还不习惯
<lainme> onlylove1: 赶紧弄个服务器
<onlylove1> lainme: 不想买vps
<onlylove1> lainme: 买vps的钱能买好多吃的
<lainme> onlylove1: 一年15刀就够了
<onlylove1> lainme: 最重要的是，这不是我的锅，我不想背，在freenode没被墙之前我没那打算
<gfxmode> lainme: VPS这么便宜？是什么VPS呀？阿里云服务一个月也要70多块钱呢
<lainme> gfxmode: 美国的便宜货，挂个irc和小网站还是可以的
<Housing_Fund> lainme: 没这么贵吧
<lainme> Housing_Fund: 再便宜的不靠谱的多啊
<Housing_Fund> lainme: 这倒是.
<Housing_Fund> lainme: 但是贵的也不靠谱啊
<Housing_Fund> lainme: 60刀的也是说抽风就抽风啊
<lainme> Housing_Fund: 我是说服务器本身和服务。10刀以下基本不用指望服务了。现在都抽风
<Housing_Fund> lainme: 这倒是.
<onlylove> lainme: 那什么，我在想，CentOS当年去掉redhat的商标自己打包什么的，还有oracle，你说猫猫是不是该和他们打官司啊
<lainme> onlylove: 不去掉才要打官司吧，商标权啊
<onlylove___> lainme: 问题是，去掉了powered by，wordpress还是wordpress啊，所以我觉得没啥大意思
<Housing_Fund> onlylove1: 多改改, 你是看不出来的...
<lainme> onlylove___: 所以两拨人我都不能理解
<Housing_Fund> onlylove1: http://www.smzdm.com/   这个, 就把wordpress删了.
<ubrl> Housing_Fund: ⇪ 什么值得买 | 品质消费第一站_网购决策中立门户
<onlylove___> Housing_Fund: 只要不违反协议，你把wordpress改成dokuwiki都没问题吧，如果是mit或者BSD协议的话，卖钱都没问题
<Housing_Fund> onlylove1: 我知道阿.
<Housing_Fund> onlylove1: 而且wordpress官方提供方法来删除这个了.
<onlylove1> Housing_Fund: 那wordpress官方都认可的行为，就更没啥好说的了吧
<onlylove1> Housing_Fund: 所以有些事就是有人无聊了闲的蛋疼
<Housing_Fund> onlylove1: 对啊, 只是说移除这个很普遍咯
<Housing_Fund> onlylove1: 实际上, 针对wordpress的二次开发很多的, 从表面看不出来是wordpress了.
<lainme> Housing_Fund: onlylove1 有些人是想“安全”点，但其实根本没用。现在脚本根本不判断你是不是wp，反正就请求有漏洞的地址，抓住了就利用，404了就换下一家。我的dokuwiki经常被人请求wp-content之类的地址
<onlylove1> lainme: 我自己倒是觉得挂上无所谓，用了别人东西，帮人推广下呗
<lainme> onlylove1: 恩，我恨不得多推广dokuwiki呢
<onlylove_> http://blog.jobbole.com/96190/
<ubrl> onlylove_: ⇪ 为什么有些大公司技术弱爆了？ - 博客 - 伯乐在线
<onlylove_> 怎么看怎么像洗地的
<onlylove1__> 实际上一句话，你代码写的再好，赚不到钱，有毛用，老板要看的是报表
<biubiubiu> 昨晚看了the martian 2015,感觉awesome
<Housing_Fund> yuning_: http://www.alldatasheet.com/view.jsp?Searchword=Mkl16z128vft4
<ubrl> Housing_Fund: ⇪ MKL16Z128VFT4 Datasheet, PDF - Alldatasheet
<onlylove> http://top.jobbole.com/31907/?utm_source=blog.jobbole.com&utm_medium=sidebar-top-news
<ubrl> ⇪ t: 碾压美日 清华大学包揽国际超算竞赛总冠军 - 头条 - 伯乐在线
<Housing_Fund> yuning_: http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/572776/FREESCALE/MKL16Z128VFT4.html
<ubrl> Housing_Fund: ⇪ MKL16Z128VFT4 pdf, MKL16Z128VFT4 description, MKL16Z128VFT4 datasheets, MKL16Z128VFT4 view ::: ALLDATASHEET :::
<onlylove> Housing_Fund: 这MCU做啥的
<yunfan> 以前那几个搞网络的呢
<onlylove> yunfan: 你找CCIE蛙么
<onlylove> yunfan: 貌似 huntxu也是做网络的，juniper
<onlylove> test
<ubrl> onlylove:点点点.  14:13
<onlylove> eclipse卡死了
<yunfan> onlylove: 找不到蛤魔
<onlylove1> yunfan: 你要找hamo？嗯，我想想
<onlylove1> Housing_Fund: 大召唤术，帮忙找hamo cc MangHuo
<onlylove1> yunfan: 当当不在，不然找他可能还快点
<yunfan> onlylove1: 已找到明白人了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 校园搞笑故事四则 : 一对恋人在校园草场说悄悄话 男友: "近朱者赤, 近墨者黑", 我和你在一起, 你是什么呢? 女友: 我是朱.
<^k^> 新  桌面特效 • 屏幕自由涂鸦 Gromit-MPX for Thinkpad Yoga 12 2015  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474466 先前一个给普通 手写笔 涂鸦 的介绍 viewtopic.php?f=94&t=470636 这里介绍的是专门给 Yoga 12, (实际上，对 X230T等也适合) 键盘缺失Break/Pause 等按键 • Fn+B: Has the same function as the Break key. • F
<^k^>  ─> n+P: Has the same function as the Pause key. • Fn+S: Has the same function as the SysRq key. • Fn+K: Has the same …
<onlylove1_> 这笑话差评
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • 家庭无盘工作站  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474467 请看这个链接 https://linux.cn/article-3511-1.html 原文在这里 http://xmodulo.com/diskless-boot-linux-machine.html 文章没有提电脑如何在物理上连接的问题。 如果一个家庭有3太电脑，准备按照文章的说明来做。 请问， 1
<^k^>  ─> A作为服务器，B和C就不要主机箱了吗？ 2 A B C 物理上如何连接？ zz: pengsir — 2015-12-23 15:2 …
<majormeng1989> irssi的6667端口怎么最近上不来irc了。
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • Thinkpad Yoga 12 2015 关闭鼠标触摸板和屏幕触摸  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474468 X230T上，BIOS 里面可以关闭mousepad， Yoga 12 竟然没有该选项 尽管鼠标触摸版(mousepad, trackpad)和屏幕触摸有很多好处，如图的各种手势 scr.pngpad.png 但是，还是不习惯鼠标触摸板
<^k^> 新  新立得和软件源 • 我应该如何保存依赖关系列表  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474469 如题， 目前我遇到这么一个问题， 比如我想要编译一个mpv-player以及一个xbmc软件，再ubuntu 15里面可以如此处理， apt-get build-dep mpv xbmc，就可以了， 但是在ubuntu里面，如此操作就会返回错误
<MangHuo> test
<ubrl> MangHuo:点点点.  16:48
<^k^> ooOO_OOoo: 拜RH大中华区首席测试官
<Housing_Fund> ooOO_OOoo: 拜RH大中华区首席测试官
<Housing_Fund|AAF> .
<Housing_Fund|AFK> .
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • U盘无法格式化  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474470 应该是在打印店里U盘没有安全删除直接拔了造成的... 目前U盘见图片附件，尝试挂载报错如下 Error mounting /dev/sdc1 at /media/lh/ACF1-EEA6: Command-line `mount -t "vfat" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000,shortname=mixed
<^k^>  ─> ,utf8=1,showexec,flush" "/dev/sdc1" "/media/lh/ACF1-EEA6"' exited with non-zero exit status 32: mount: /dev/sdc1: can …
<^k^> 新  新闻和通知 • 深度操作系统 15 RC ——用真心捕获你的芳心  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474471 深度操作系统是一个致力于为全球用户提供美观易用、安全可靠的Linux发行版。 经过将近一年的磨练，深度操作系统 15 RC终于和大家见面了。深度操作系统 15 RC已经来了，深度操
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 双显示器如何调整左右  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474472 台式电脑，配置忘记了，明天去看看。有个DP和VGA接口，DP转了个DVI接一个DVI接口都显示器，VGA接一个。现在默认VGA显示器在右边，DP在左边，可是实际正好相反，而且我用win7 的时候是这样的，vga左
<MeaCu1pa> .
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • ubuntu14.04 用update-rc.d删除了samba开机启动链接，为何开机时还是能启动samba服务？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474473 系统是ubuntu14.04,最近用apt-get install samba安装了samba服务器。开机后samba自启动，我用update-rc.d -f smbd remove update-rc.d -f nmbd remove命令删除了samba启动
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu国外衍生版 • Ubuntu Mate在哪  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474474 Ubuntu Mate算不算是官方衍生发行版呢? zz: aukomn — 2015-12-23 21:31
<^k^> 新  内核及嵌入式开发 • Ubuntu有没有完整的资料  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474476 不只是怎么使用Ubuntu 而且包括维护和开发相关的内容，包括开发内核相关的内容 zz: ddk3000 — 2015-12-23 21:42
<jusss> 有人吗
<ubrl> jusss:点点点.  23:50
<jusss> \u: 牛牛在吗
<v266> hai
<George4>       
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 有木有一款Upstart下类似sysv-rc-conf的工具啊！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474481 RT。sysv-rc-conf 真的很方便很强大。但是最新Ubuntu都是upstart，用不了。有木有类似的好用的工具管理开机启动？ zz: whirlwind — 2015-12-24 1:46
#ubuntu-cn 2015-12-24
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 点搜索本地和在线资源花屏卡死  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474482 ubuntu 15.10 装好后点左边菜单第一个图标搜索本地和在线资源,然后花屏卡死了,重启再次操作也是一样的,要重装吗? zz: ubsunny — 2015-12-24 9:17
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • chrome安装flash插件求助  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474483 ubuntu 15.10 64位，从软件中心安装了chrome，不支持flash。手工下载tar.gz，解压缩，把libflashplayer.so 拷贝到/usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins ，然后重启chrome仍然不行，chrome://plugins 里面也没有 如何解决？谢谢
<^k^>  ─> ！ zz: arbor — 2015-12-24 9:38
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 求助，在线等，急了……  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474484 突然停了下电，我的ubuntu成这样了，到这里停住了 [ 1.284186] Call Trace: [ 1.284225] [<c1658edf>] dump_stace+0x41/0x52 [ 1.284269] [<c1653c12>] panic+0x87/0x181 [ 1.284312] [<c19c1f86>] mount_block_root+0x1e2/0x254 [ 1.284357] [<c19c2171>]
<^k^>  ─> mount_root+0x5b/0x61 [ 1.284398] [<c19c22c5>] prepare_namespace+0x14e/0x192 [ 1.284443] [<c19c1524>] ? do_early_param …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 突然停电，导致系统启动不了了，在线等……  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474485 突然停了下电，我的ubuntu成这样了，到这里停住了 [ 1.284186] Call Trace: [ 1.284225] [<c1658edf>] dump_stace+0x41/0x52 [ 1.284269] [<c1653c12>] panic+0x87/0x181 [ 1.284312] [<c19c1f86>] mount_block_root+0x
<^k^>  ─> 1e2/0x254 [ 1.284357] [<c19c2171>] mount_root+0x5b/0x61 [ 1.284398] [<c19c22c5>] prepare_namespace+0x14e/0x192 [ 1.28 …
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 突然停电，导致系统无法启动，很捉急啊……  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474486 突然停了下电，我的ubuntu成这样了，到这里停住了 [ 1.284186] Call Trace: [ 1.284225] [<c1658edf>] dump_stace+0x41/0x52 [ 1.284269] [<c1653c12>] panic+0x87/0x181 [ 1.284312] [<c19c1f86>] mount_block_root+0x1e
<^k^>  ─> 2/0x254 [ 1.284357] [<c19c2171>] mount_root+0x5b/0x61 [ 1.284398] [<c19c22c5>] prepare_namespace+0x14e/0x192 [ 1.2844 …
<^k^> jiero: 拜壕
<jiero> ...
<jiero> 怎么还是这样
<jiero> 还是linux渲染舒服。
<jiero> 这里还有人吗？
<jiero_> 这次正常了。
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • samba文件共享权限疑问  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474488 使用ubuntu server加smb构造了文件共享服务器。但是实际使用时发现一个问题，我通过ubuntu系统建立的文件和文件夹在windows系统下没有访问权限，必须使用ubuntu用户修改权限后才能访问。 这是共享文
<^k^>  ─> 件夹的定义 Quote: [shared] path = /home/shared available = yes browsable = yes public = yes writable = yes val …
<birdzhang> 有人。。。
<Housing_Fund> .
<jiero_> what do you want, what do iwant？
<^k^> 新  Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 发行文档好像少了点什么东西  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474489 我想在一台老机器上安装xubuntu，于是想到xubuntu.org网站上查查14.04版本的xubuntu最低硬件需求和推荐硬件配置。 结果呢，找来找去找不到。这个说明到底在哪里呢？ zz: 百草谷居士 — 2015-12-24
<^k^>  ─> 11:24
<roylez> jiero_: 好久不见
<jiero_> roylez,  乐乐 - 抱抱
 * jiero_ 抱抱 roylez 
<roylez> jiero_: 你妹...
<roylez> jiero_: 嫁人没？
<jiero_> roylez, 没有呀 ~ 我家男人不到30不出嫁
<roylez> jiero_: 我到布村了
<roylez> jiero_: 你不上IRC好像人间蒸发呢
<jiero_> roylez,  你说布里斯班吗？
<roylez> jiero_: 恩
<jiero_> roylez,  我没有呢 - - 我多久没来了。。。研究创造力和人类思维的本质之后觉得一切都无意义。
<jiero_> roylez,  今天放假啦？
<roylez> jiero_: 2点还有会
<onlylove1_> roylez: 他不过是去窑子里面过了半年而已
<jiero_> roylez,  现在还是开会的大牛啊 - -
<jiero_> onlylove1, 好像你也是没有出嫁
<Housing_Fund> jiero_: onlylove1: 你俩凑一对儿得了
<onlylove1> jiero_: 我是汉子，为毛要出嫁
<birdzhang> 都没嫁人是什么鬼？
<ubrl> birdzhang: define:都没嫁人 我从来都不这么觉得， 但是周围的环境和氛围就是这样的， 我觉得， 是不是除非你 混的不好， 一点进步|都没有|， 否则怎么就不好嫁了呢。难道爱情和婚姻只眷顾年纪吗  ...
<birdzhang> 都是妹子吗
<jiero_> onlylove1,  北上广真的好像窑子呀。
<onlylove1> Housing_Fund: 公积金壕，问你，偏光3D电视值得买不
<jiero_> birdzhang,  没什么，弱势被娶了就是出嫁呀。
<Housing_Fund> onlylove1: 偏光的不好.
<jiero_> birdzhang, 不论男女。 onlylove1 弱弱的
<birdzhang> Orz
<Housing_Fund> onlylove1: 开启3d模式之后亮度减半 + 必须坐在电视正前面
<onlylove1> Housing_Fund: http://www.jd.com/compare/1752056-1560137601-0-0.html
<ubrl> onlylove1: ⇪ 【索尼KD-55X9000C和索尼（SONY）哪个好】索尼KD-55X9000C和索尼（SONY）有什么区别-商品比较-京东商城
<jiero_> 电视真心没意思，还是40寸4K显示器好玩。
<Housing_Fund> onlylove1: 3d最近已经不火了吧?
<Housing_Fund> onlylove1: 如果要买3d的, 还是考虑下120hz那种3d?
<onlylove1_> 喵咪咪的，俩端一起掉了
<onlylove1__> jiero_: 电视机可以当显示器，反过来却不行
<Housing_Fund> onlylove1: 如果要买3d的, 还是考虑下120hz那种3d?
<Housing_Fund> onlylove1: 你这什么网啊
<onlylove1__> Housing_Fund: 你意思是，9000c那个偏光3D不值咯
<jiero_> onlylove1__, 电视机当显示器不行，显示器当电视机可以 -- - 我这种感觉
<onlylove1__> Housing_Fund: 高级局域网
<Housing_Fund> onlylove1: 对, 我不喜欢偏光的, 2d/3d切换还得调节一下屏幕亮度
<onlylove1__> jiero_: 呵呵，你研究过电视和显示器再来说话
<Housing_Fund> jiero_: 不行的, 太麻烦. 显示器没有好的音箱的.
<onlylove1> Housing_Fund: 昨天接到的烫手山芋，让我二选一，我瞅了下就差个3D
<jiero_> Housing_Fund, 都外接吧 。电视机连 DP都没。
<jiero_> Housing_Fund, 4K电视必须内置好的处理器
<onlylove1> Housing_Fund: 从响应时间上看，电视比显示器高得多
<Housing_Fund> onlylove1: 恩, 是的.
<Housing_Fund> jiero_: 电视都走hdmi啊. hdmi2.0赛高
<jiero_> Housing_Fund, 从没听说过 hdmi 2.0
<onlylove1> Housing_Fund: jiero_ 果然逛窑子去了，连hdmi2都不知
<jiero_> onlylove1, DisplayPort 就够了
<onlylove1> jiero_: hdmi还没铺开，DP还得等一阵子
<jiero_> onlylove1,  dp只铺显示器
<onlylove1> jiero_: 只铺显示器必死
<onlylove1> jiero_: 最典型的，XBOX和PS游戏机
<onlylove1> jiero_: 你让这俩用显示器？
<jiero_> onlylove1, 因为电视机厂商搞的HDMi，他们要收费。
<jiero_> onlylove1, 为啥不行呢
<onlylove1> jiero_: 一句话，等游戏主机有了DP，电视机厂商肯定跟进
<onlylove1> jiero_: 就算别人没有，索尼也会有
<jiero_> onlylove1, 错，是必须游戏主机只有dp。。。
<onlylove1> jiero_: 只有DP是作死
<onlylove1> jiero_: PS3还有色差输出呢
<jiero_> onlylove1,  无数4K电视机都没有DP，只有无用的 HDMi 1.4  是为了什么呢。
<onlylove1> Housing_Fund: 其实我的疑问是，3D有必要么
<jiero_> onlylove1,  钱越多越好
<onlylove1> jiero_: 因为现在hdmi的设备多
<onlylove1> jiero_: 再往前几年，电视机上还有vga呢
<onlylove1> jiero_: 再往前，连VGA都没
<jiero_> onlylove1,  都买4K了，差那点钱买DP口的显卡?
<onlylove1> jiero_: 不差
<onlylove1> jiero_: 问题是显示器不能当电视
<jiero_> onlylove1, 不求最高效果，只能解释为商业利益作梗
<onlylove1> jiero_: 虽然现在响应时间已经没问题
<jiero_> onlylove1,  电视机有啥特殊的和显示器分别?
<onlylove1> jiero_: 没有利益，只能死
<onlylove1> jiero_: 显示器要求比电视低
<jiero_> onlylove1,  ...
<jiero_> onlylove1, 不可思议啊。
<jiero_> onlylove1,  明明是电视机要求低
<jiero_> ... 终止话题了
<onlylove1> jiero_: 在液晶响应时间还很高的时候，如果响应时间过长，会出现残影
<onlylove1> jiero_: 呵呵，电视机要求低
<onlylove1> jiero_: 你家显示器对动态显示要求高，还是电视机要求高啊
<jiero_> 放同尺寸的 42寸显示器  4000元。。。
<onlylove1> jiero_: 你家电视节目都是新闻联播？
<onlylove1> jiero_: 你看个动作电影啥的
<onlylove1> jiero_: 看残影？
<jiero_> 。。。
<jiero_> 你好过时啊。。。
<onlylove1> jiero_: 2004年左右，为什么玩游戏不推荐液晶，不就是因为残影
<jiero_> 我姥爷24寸的2008年的都没拖
<jiero_> 都说到现在的 DP了。。。
<jiero_> 你才是老人呀。
<onlylove1> jiero_: 我只是为了说明，电视机比显示器要求高，你各种死皮赖脸不承认，还说显示器比电视要求高
<jiero_> 没有。
<onlylove1> jiero_: 没有？自己翻log
<jiero_> 电视机的要求低多了。
<jiero_> 我还是这个观点呀
 * onlylove1 发现逗比最近扎堆出现，现实jusss，接着二代
<jiero_> 电视机看着眼就疼呵呵
<jiero_> 同尺寸的从来都是电视机便宜
 * roylez ( ‵□′)───C＜─___-)||| palomino|working
 * roylez ( ‵□′)───C＜─___-)||| palomino|working
 * roylez ( ‵□′)───C＜─___-)||| palomino|working
 * roylez ( ‵□′)───C＜─___-)||| palomino|working
<onlylove1> jiero_: 为何我发现同样尺寸都是显示器便宜？
<onlylove1> jiero_: 你在哪看的价格
<onlylove1> roylez: 放过土豪马吧，每天揪，会扯坏的
<jiero_> onlylove1,  尺寸真没法比 - - 显示器很少有超过34寸的。。最多也就十几万。。。
<onlylove1> jiero_: 你和我玩田忌赛马，用艺卓显示器来和国内渣渣电视机比？
<jiero_> 。。。
<jiero_> onlylove1, 电视机34寸都淘汰了，根本没法比 -
<onlylove1> jiero_: 咱就比最烂的，最烂的显示器，和最烂的电视机，你看谁便宜
<onlylove1> jiero_: 淘汰之前你看过价格么
<jiero_> onlylove1, 那是过去好不 - -
<onlylove1> jiero_: 那么现在，显示器跟不上电视机
<jiero_> onlylove1,  那就谈40寸的吧。都有
<onlylove1> jiero_: 显示器该淘汰了
<jiero_> 。。。
<jiero_> 真没意思
<jiero_> 一般人都想电视当显示器 -  还是算了吧。。。超级难受-   - 显示器当电视我是接受了-  --
 * roylez <( ‵皿′)╯＿ˍ▁▂▃▄▅▆◣ (/ ￣#)3￣)/ palomino|working
 * roylez <( ‵皿′)╯＿ˍ▁▂▃▄▅▆◣ (/ ￣#)3￣)/ palomino|working
 * roylez <( ‵皿′)╯＿ˍ▁▂▃▄▅▆◣ (/ ￣#)3￣)/ palomino|working
 * roylez <( ‵皿′)╯＿ˍ▁▂▃▄▅▆◣ (/ ￣#)3￣)/ palomino|working
<yunfan> onlylove1: 罗杰居然还活着
<onlylove1> yunfan: 很意外是吧，我也很意外
<yunfan> onlylove1: 那他最近在干什么
<yunfan> roylez: 今明两天加班有三倍工资拿不
<onlylove1> yunfan: 只有他自己知道了
<gebjgd> yunfan, 入了个k3 note
<gebjgd> yunfan, 免root刷re 直接上google
<roylez> yunfan: 木有
<roylez> yunfan: 28/29/30都把我强制休假了
<yunfan> gebjgd: 为何免root可以刷？ 难道是没锁bl
<yunfan> roylez: 你应该写个邮件抗议他们不尊重你的信仰
<yunfan> roylez: 你说你是无神论患者 强迫你过圣诞节就跟强迫穆斯林吃猪肉一样 是亵渎
<gebjgd> yunfan, 用那个什么flashtool 直接搞定
<gebjgd> yunfan, android 5.1的系统
<yunfan> gebjgd: 那肯定还是没锁bl啊 要不然你怎么刷
<yunfan> fastboot还得依赖设备那边有个实现
<yunfan> 除非你是芯片级的
<gebjgd> yunfan, 关着机器刷的
<gebjgd> yunfan, 谁让你买个没有人管的机型
<yunfan> gebjgd: 要拆机搭线不
<gebjgd> yunfan, 不需要
<yunfan> gebjgd: 诶 不过最近我发现 termux可以跑 所以我已经不在乎root了
<yunfan> termux还带了个apt 包管理 额
<yunfan> 很屌
<yunfan> 我现在就想让他支持镜像和自己提交包
<gebjgd> yunfan, 我就是需要google  root没啥用
<yunfan> gebjgd: 我不需要google 只需要开发工具 上次我出门 就在地铁上登陆服务器写代码的 走的4G
<gebjgd> yunfan, 好吊
<yunfan> gebjgd: 但是他目前不支持mosh 导致你在地铁上换个出口就断 这点不好
<yunfan> 他有gcc 但是缺 了一个mosh需要的库 否则我就自己编译了
<Housing_Fund> onlylove1: 3d没意思的其实, 没那么多片源
<Housing_Fund> onlylove1: 反正我家电视主要是给我老妈看电视剧...
<yunfan> gebjgd: 为毛你这么喜欢联想
<Housing_Fund> yunfan: 国庆也强制休假啊
<roylez> yunfan: http://jandan.net/2015/12/23/mans-diet.html
<ubrl> roylez: ⇪  [NSFE] 吃了7年生肉的迷样の男子 - 重口味 - 煎蛋
<onlylove1_> Housing_Fund: 问题是这是人新房用的，所以我很郁闷
<Housing_Fund> onlylove1: 那还是给上个3d吧, 不然万一人家以后想看个3d, 发现看不了, 反过来怪你
<onlylove1> Housing_Fund: TM我觉得不值啊
<onlylove1> Housing_Fund: 这东西就像当年的等离子
<onlylove1> Housing_Fund: 出来没几年被液晶秒了
<Housing_Fund> onlylove1: 是啊.
<Housing_Fund> onlylove1: 如果我买, 肯定不要3d
<Housing_Fund> onlylove1: 过量年就被vr取代了啊
<onlylove1> 并不看好VR，觉得那东西略鸡肋
<Housing_Fund> onlylove1: 3d也鸡肋. vr价格降下来就不鸡肋了
<gebjgd> yunfan, 性价比高啊
<gebjgd> yunfan, 而且自带那个什么联想安全大师
<gebjgd> yunfan, 小米丑闻太多了
<gebjgd> yunfan, 相同的配置 联想的机器比小米的好
<yunfan> onlylove1: 还是有前途的东西
<onlylove1> yunfan: 美帝良心想
<yunfan> gebjgd: 那个安全大师也挫得很
<gebjgd> yunfan, 能锁流量啊
<yunfan> onlylove1: 可能是老外太自由了让 gebjgd 不舒服
<onlylove1> gebjgd: 安全大师用LBE啊
<yunfan> gebjgd: 锁流量这种小事 哪个工具不能做
<gebjgd> yunfan, 而且我的k910已经刷了cm rom
<gebjgd> yunfan, 洗白白了 给我爸用过了
<gebjgd> onlylove1, lbe锁不住必须root
<yunfan> gebjgd: 既然你说安全大师好 干嘛要刷cm rom呢
<onlylove1> yunfan: 不，很多软件在IOS上很规矩，在windows和android上简直了
<onlylove1> yunfan: 昨天TM的把我5,0的vbox给删了换成4.3
<gebjgd> yunfan, 因为原装的rom 上了gapps后 用一段时间就死机黑屏
<yunfan> onlylove1: vbox各种乱七八糟的错误
<onlylove1> yunfan: 然后我删了重装5,然后又删了
<yunfan> 还不如kvm省心
<gebjgd> yunfan，为了稳定性直接cm了
<onlylove1> yunfan: 你喵的，windows哪里来kvm
<onlylove1> yunfan: 国产机ROM不行
<gebjgd> onlylove1, 看情况
<yunfan> gebjgd: 那你又干嘛要绑定在联想这硬件 反正都刷cm了
<gebjgd> yunfan, 性价比高啊
<yunfan> onlylove1: 还真有  我以前就用过  日本人打包过一个修改版的win qemu 自带kvm
<gebjgd> yunfan, 别的牌子没买过 信不过
<yunfan> gebjgd:  还不如买华为呢
<gebjgd> yunfan, 不爱菊花
<onlylove1> gebjgd: 至少目前我接触的是这情况，反正我在研究怎么搞aosp
<gebjgd> yunfan, 就好lenovo的机器
<yunfan> gebjgd: 随你的便 反正我是不会再上当了
<onlylove1> yunfan: 反正国产软件各种小动作什么的，比方说360金山百度全家桶
<onlylove1> yunfan: 不是不想，国产软件真的爱不起
<onlylove1> palomino|exhaust: 被竹席扯的exhaust了？
<yunfan> onlylove1: 我又没叫你用国产软件
<onlylove1> yunfan: 有些事，比方说输入法，嗯，还有国产手机自带的ROM
<gebjgd> yunfan, 我继续联想
<gebjgd> onlylove1, 笨 root啊  之后删除啊
<gebjgd> onlylove1, 输入法随便删
<onlylove1> gebjgd: 你笨啊，中文输入法你不用国产的你用国外的，是不是傻
<onlylove1> gebjgd: 你觉得歪果仁能搞好中文输入？
<gebjgd> onlylove1, 用google的
<gebjgd> onlylove1, fcitx 也用google的 表示挺好用
<onlylove1> gebjgd: 那货渣的一逼
<gebjgd> onlylove1, 没觉得  好用的很
<gebjgd> onlylove1, 好用的一逼啊
<onlylove1> gebjgd: 你只用linux当然这么想，和windows上的一票比，被甩几条街好么
<lainme> 能输入就行了。从来只用自带输入法
<lainme> fcitx也没装sogou
<vickycq> 没觉得Linux哪个输入法好用
<gebjgd> linux
<gebjgd> linux fcitx google快的一逼
<gebjgd> 表示鸭梨不大
<vickycq> 现在sougou还可以，可惜不稳定，经常拖死fcitx
<leetking> irc的不同服务器上相同频道号的频道一般不是同一个并且不会同步吧？为何这个服务器上的##c频道和freenode上的##c同步的呢
<leetking> fcitx上google用得很好
<vickycq> 这个服务器不是Freenode么
<leetking> 这个不是irc.ubuntu.com?
<vickycq> 但是以前 fcitx-sunpinyin 码大量字 也用下来了
<vickycq> leetking: http://askubuntu.com/questions/123988/what-is-irc-ubuntu-com-used-for
<ubrl> ⇪ f: community - What is irc.ubuntu.com used for? - Ask Ubuntu
<vickycq> leetking: "irc.freenode.com and irc.ubuntu.com refer to the same collection of irc servers."
<vickycq> leetking: They are both CNAMEs (DNS aliases) for chat.freenode.net.
<leetking> ok
<leetking> 也就是这是一个irc网络了？
<vickycq> 看来是的
<vickycq> 我也发现 irc.ubuntu.com 连接的实际是 chat.freenode.net
<gebjgd> vickycq, 其实看你用什么顺手了
<onlylove1> vickycq: sunpinyin不错
<vickycq> gebjgd: onlylove1 : 但为何感觉 sunpinyin 和 fcitx-pinyin, libpinyin 没有本质区别
<Housing_Fund> 对, 只有sogou拼音好用
<vickycq> 就造句能力而言
<gebjgd> vickycq, 我是用google pinyin顺手
<Housing_Fund> 但是, bug特别多还不开源
<onlylove1> vickycq: 没本质区别，词库略好一点点
<gebjgd> vickycq, 因为我很少打句子 都是词组
<vickycq> Housing_Fund: 对，而且我的 openbox 特别怕 fcitx 崩溃
<Housing_Fund> vickycq: 恩.
<onlylove1> vickycq: 你为啥会怕啊，我用openbox那么久没见崩溃啊
<vickycq> sougouå´© - fcitxå´© - openbox å´© - systemctl restart lightdm.service
<gebjgd> vickycq, 从来不知道什么叫崩溃
<gebjgd> vickycq, debian stable 稳定的很
<vickycq> 这个问题 csslayer 提过，fcitx 重启会搞崩 openbox
<onlylove1> gebjgd: 问题是他要用sougou
<gebjgd> onlylove1, 不敢用国产的
<onlylove1> vickycq: 我记得以前用kde，就用300左右内存，那天装了下，不知道为何又到1G了
<vickycq> onlylove1: (0_0)!!!
<onlylove1> gebjgd: 有些事没办法，你看微信和QQ，你不用基本就是……
<onlylove1> gebjgd: 反正我现在就基本与世隔绝的状态
<vickycq> 11年时gnome 2.32开机才 80M 内存
<onlylove1> vickycq: 我在虚拟机里面装的，不知道是不是那个增强功能的事
<onlylove1> vickycq: 但是cinnamon和kde用的内存差不多
<leetking> 现在ubuntu不是很省内存吗？
<gebjgd> onlylove1, 微信还是能用  就手机上么
<onlylove1> ubuntu省内存，你听谁说的
<gebjgd> vickycq, lxde + tint2挺好的
<leetking> 开机也就一百多mb内存
<onlylove1> gebjgd: lxde不是自己有taskbar么
<gebjgd> leetking, ubuntu那渣unity慢死
<gebjgd> onlylove1, 对多屏幕支持一般
<vickycq> gebjgd: 咦，那我人品问题
<leetking> 我用起来感觉还可以
<Housing_Fund> 为什么你们都不用stumpwm?
<gebjgd> onlylove1, tint2可以显示对应用进行屏幕区分
<vickycq> 'google stumpwm
<onlylove1> gebjgd: 问题是手机的话ios还好，android的话，动作也不干净
<NWMonster> i3wm用户路过，感觉挺好用的
<gebjgd> Housing_Fund, 对wm无爱了 累
<gebjgd> onlylove1, 你用google play啊
<onlylove1> Housing_Fund: 太小众
<leetking> gebjgd，以前试过opensuse的kde，感觉比ubuntu还卡
<onlylove1> gebjgd: play也不行，你看nyfair天天喷
<gebjgd> onlylove1, 她什么不喷
<onlylove1> leetking: KDE就那德行，那不是卡
<gebjgd> leetking, 那是内存泄漏
<leetking> 果真卡
<vickycq> >_<
<onlylove1> leetking: 点一个图标晃悠半天
<leetking> 目前都不知道该用什么桌面了
<vickycq> 万年不变 *box
<lainme> gnome-shell
<onlylove1> leetking: 你要功能全的话,cinnamon吧
<leetking> 暑假尝试过fvwm，就是有点难配置
<vickycq> hmm, CDE开源了
<vickycq> -_-b
<onlylove1> leetking: 这边很多懒人，都是fvwm啊，各种box啊
<leetking> cinnamon没听过⊙▽⊙诶
<gebjgd> onlylove1, cinnamon不稳定
<Housing_Fund> e19啊
<onlylove1> gebjgd: 我知道，但是凑合用还不错
<NWMonster> i3wm吧，你值得尝试
<gebjgd> onlylove1, lxde tint2稳定极了
<onlylove1> Housing_Fund: 那货这么快从17到19了？
<vickycq> MATE 只是 fork 了一下 gnome2，为何问题比 gnome2 多
<vickycq> 各种组件轮流 segfault
<onlylove1> vickycq: 因为自己要有问题，然后加上gnome2的历史问题
<Housing_Fund> mate是fork了gnome2????
<Housing_Fund> mate不本来就是gnome2的标准组建?
<vickycq> 重命名了
<Housing_Fund> vickycq: 从meta重命名到mate了?
<leetking> 一直想弄个"纯净"点的linux系统，都不知道怎么弄了，感觉还是archlinux要满足要求些
<onlylove1> leetking: 外观党可以去试试elementaryos
<Housing_Fund> onlylove1: +1
<onlylove1> leetking: 纯净，呵呵
<Housing_Fund> leetking: e19不错的.
<leetking> 不是外观党
<Housing_Fund> 想要linux纯净, 首先要用systemd.
<lainme> leetking: gnome-shell不错的
<onlylove1> leetking: 你要纯净，一句话，别用中国产
<onlylove1> Housing_Fund: 扯，纯净版明明是LFS
<leetking> 中国产-_-||，不用的
<Housing_Fund> onlylove1: 别闹了, lfs为啥纯净了. 只是折腾而已.
<onlylove1> leetking: 那你用的应该都是纯净的
<leetking> 总有一点别扭的感觉，ubuntu的窗口管理
<Housing_Fund> leetking: https://phab.enlightenment.org/phame/live/3/post/e20_1_release/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 取标题: no title
<leetking> 你说的e19？
<luciferlu> 啥叫纯金版
<onlylove1> 千足金做的，叫纯金版
<leetking> Housing_Fund, 太好了，需要的就是这个东西
<Housing_Fund> leetking: 现在该叫e20了...
<leetking> 嗯，还有个问题。ubuntu目前算是带有窗口管理程序吗？
<Housing_Fund> leetking: 废话, 当然算了啊
<Housing_Fund> leetking: unity不就是...
<Housing_Fund> leetking: 没有wm怎么给小白们用啊
<leetking> 这和不是桌面环境？
<leetking> 感觉图形界面就安装个wm不就得了-_-||
<leetking> 对了，irc里是不是显示有人加入和离开的信息有没有办法不现实呢
<vickycq> leetking: 什么客户端呢
<leetking> 错别字好多
<Housing_Fund> leetking: wm和de你还没分清楚呢...
<onlylove1> leetking: 骚年，你连DE和wm都没搞懂
<leetking> android上的 android irc
<leetking> 算是了解吧
<Housing_Fund> leetking: http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<ubrl> Housing_Fund: ⇪ Hide join part messages - XKCD Wiki
<onlylove1> 了解？那你来讲下
<vickycq> leetking: AndroIRC - Settings - Settings - Show join, leave and quit messages
<leetking> de不止有wm还有一整套软件
<leetking> 对了，还有个状态栏吧
<Housing_Fund> leetking: wm也可以提供tray.
<onlylove1> 你试过单独装一个wm么
<Housing_Fund> leetking: 你别装de, 只要一个wm, 也是可以有tray的.
<leetking> 目前没有，只在arch上安装过fvwm
<vickycq> xinit 然后 twm
<vickycq> voila
<leetking> 对了，上次那个登录器没弄好，用的xinit脚本登录的
<Housing_Fund> 本来就需要xinitrc的.
<leetking> 好的，我记下，回去再折腾。
<Housing_Fund> 这有啥好折腾的, 装了xserver之后xinitrc里面写上exec xxxwm, 然后启动的时候startx就好了啊
<Housing_Fund> MangHuo: http://www.amazon.cn/dp/B00NIU9YY2?t=jiugongju-23&tag=jiugongju-23
<ubrl> Housing_Fund: ⇪ Misfit 戴腕式 可发光 健康及睡眠检测器 紫红色: 亚马逊中国: 小家电-海外购 美亚直邮 pp: ￥ 95.03
<jusss> onlylove__: christmas eve今晚是
<onlylove1_> jusss: 关我毛事，我要调试代码
<jusss> onlylove_: 这两天准又是打炮日
<onlylove1_> yunfan: 有个base64编码的图片，xpath死活匹配不上，头大啊
<onlylove1_> Housing_Fund: 如果再懒一点可以装个dm
<onlylove1_> jusss: 他们打他们的，和我无关，我要把项目搞完，然后预备跳
<onlylove1_> jusss: 有个SB一听说项目可能给印度人，直接过年都不打算放假了
<jusss> nyfair牛牛咋没在
<home_> libxml2-dev : 依赖: libxml2 (= 2.9.2+zdfsg1-4) 但是 2.9.2+zdfsg1-4ubuntu0.2 正要被安装
<home_> E: 无法修正错误，因为您要求某些软件包保持现状，就是它们破坏了软件包间的依赖关系。
<home_> 有人吗？
<ubrl> home_:点点点.  15:01
<home_> libxml2-dev : 依赖: libxml2 (= 2.9.2+zdfsg1-4) 但是 2.9.2+zdfsg1-4ubuntu0.2 正要被安装
<home_> E: 无法修正错误，因为您要求某些软件包保持现状，就是它们破坏了软件包间的依赖关系。
<jusss> home_: 升级下系统吧
<jusss> 某些包写死了依赖包的版本。。。 现在不都是>=吗 怎么还有强制=的
<home_> 升级系统可以吗
<jusss> home_: 或者你查出那些包冲突，然后升级那些包即可
<home_> 我试试
<Housing_Fund> jusched: libxml2喝libxml2-dev是同一个代码编译出来的两个包, 必须版本相等.
<MangHuo> yunfan: ping
<onlylove1> 这页面的排版，真不知道能不能再乱一点
<onlylove1> 每天在各个iframe里面找来找去
<lin_lin13> 老大们，好
<lin_lin13> 我用的是ubuntu14.04 ，按CTRL+ALT+F2,进入终端，不能显示中文，都是菱形
<lin_lin13> 然后我
<lin_lin13> apt
<lin_lin13> apt-get install zhcon
<lin_lin13> 输入zhcon --utf8 ，提示不正确，这是啥原因呀
<lin_lin13> 提示是option unknown
<vickycq> LANG=en_US.utf8
<vickycq> nickdgd 写道:
<vickycq> zhcon太旧了
<vickycq> 推荐用fbterm，源里有
<vickycq> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=381585
<vickycq> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=246905
<ubrl> ⇪ t: 求教：tty下如何显示中文[已解决] - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: aihaozhe2
<vickycq> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=318927
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 取标题 invalid byte sequence in UTF-8
<ubrl> ⇪ t: ubuntu命令行下中文乱码怎么解决？？？ - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: 心梦无痕
<vickycq> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=280873
<ubrl> ⇪ t: 【转】控制台（命令行）下中文乱码解决办法 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: 幻白狼
<vickycq> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371281
<ubrl> ⇪ t: 已解决：控制台中文乱码，zhcon --utf8 --drv=vga不起作用，自动切换到英文环境 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: 南风夜雨
<lin_lin13> ok，先谢谢了，我去看看
<jusss> tty下用中文，这得多闲的没事干才搞这个。。。
<vickycq> o(╯□╰)o
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • [已解决]draftsight2015sp3绘图区域鼠标迟滞问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474491 测试环境: ubuntu14.04 x64 + nvidia显卡 + draftsight2015sp3 参考文章: http://askubuntu.com/questions/625433/m ... -bit-14-04 Quote: Go to Nvidia X server settings; OpenGL Settings; and uncheck Sync to
<^k^>  ─> VBlank. Reboot, this fixed my mouse problem in Draftsight. -tfsron zz: peteryeh64 — 2015-12-24 16:10
<^k^> 新  课堂教学和培训 • Ubuntu 安装全过程，视频解说  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474492 安装 U14.04.3 + mate vm 2cpu 1G, 8G vm iso 启动 U14.04.03， try ubuntu，设置有线网络 Lan 210.34.5.7 如果采用U盘，就是live方式： “自带信息，不装系统，随时插拔，自由协作” 双击 install Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS
<^k^> 新  课堂教学和培训 • Ubuntu 安装全过程，视频解说  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474495 安装 U14.04.3 + mate vm 2cpu 1G, 8G vm iso 启动 U14.04.03， try ubuntu，设置有线网络 Lan 210.34.5.7 如果采用U盘，就是live方式： “自带信息，不装系统，随时插拔，自由协作” 双击 install Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS
<onlylove1> firefox这总崩溃让我怎么玩嘛，这自动化跑的
 * onlylove1 (╯‵□′)╯︵┻━┻
<onlylove1> yunfan: 我觉得可能是最近天实在太冷，没法在外面浪了，所以罗杰回来晃晃
<lainme> 最近一夜入春，好潮湿
<Housing_Fund> onlylove1: 我这里fx的stable很少崩溃, 你有core dump嘛?
<onlylove1> Housing_Fund: 不不，其实是闪退，没coredump，是selenium 的webdriver驱动的
<onlylove1> Housing_Fund: 我估计是2G内存吃紧，开着eclipse和outlook，然后webdriver用内存稍微多点就挂了
<Housing_Fund> onlylove1: 好吧...
<onlylove1> Housing_Fund: 也有可能是jvm的问题
<onlylove1> 这左一层右一层的iframe是那个蠢货写的！
<onlylove1> 要找个元素要看看在哪里，然后来回跳
<jusss> lainme: 牛牛，
<jusss> lainme: 你这句话好暧昧 :)
<onlylove1> jusss: 也就是lainme没OP，如果是destine，你早飞了
<onlylove1> jusss: 淫者见淫，说的就是你
<jusss> onlylove1: 调戏这里的牛牛是这里不多的乐趣之一
<lainme> onlylove1: 人闲了就喜欢作死
<jusss> 可惜nyfair牛牛没在，唉
<onlylove1> lainme: 你可以要个OP，让他体验爽到飞起
<onlylove1> lainme: 当年悦悦可是直接ban了一个子网
<lainme> 学习一下怎么用
<jusss> 我现在还记得貌似以前32连踢直接把某人的emacs踢崩溃了，不知道某人还在没
<Housing_Fund> lainme: ban吧
<Housing_Fund> lainme: 不值得同情.
<jusss> Housing_Fund: 你是imadper?
<onlylove1> jusss: 你反应太慢了
<Housing_Fund> onlylove1: +1
<jusss> onlylove1: 这里人经常改名，谁知道谁是谁
<yurakucho> 就是因为你经常改名 我们才经常改名的 哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈
<Housing_Fund> yurakucho: 但是你们名字不如我的霸气
<Housing_Fund> yurakucho: 钱到手没啊?
<yurakucho> Housing_Fund: 母鸡啊
<Housing_Fund> yurakucho: ... ...
<Housing_Fund> yurakucho: 你这名字真难听
<Housing_Fund> yurakucho: 你改叫失业保险好了
<jusss> Housing_Fund: 牛牛正好问你一个问题，当用iptables重定向外发的包到本地端口时，外发包的目的地址改变吗？ 如果改变了，怎么查到这个外发包的原始目的地址?
<Housing_Fund> jusss: 问 MangHuo
<onlylove1_> jusss: 丫丫的，包头，包头
<onlylove1_> jusss: 你根本没看吧
 * Housing_Fund triaged
<onlylove1> jusss: 你去看看.1q的vlan包怎么回事
<jusss> MangHuo: 牛牛正好问你一个问题，当用iptables重定向外发的包到本地端口时，外发包的目的地址改变吗？ 如果改变了，怎么查到这个外发包的原始目的地址?
<jusss> onlylove1: 你的意思就是外发包的目的地在改变了吧，那怎么获得原始的目的地址呢？
<onlylove1> jusss: 你去看OSI七层去，看看IP层的数据包怎么处理的
<jusss> 比如本地7070开了个shadowsocks监听端口， 然后直接用iptables重定向外发的包到7070, so shadowsocks是怎么知道这些包的原始目的地址呢?
<onlylove1> jusss: 虽然说OSI7层没什么实际意义
<onlylove1> jusss: 你知道俄罗斯套娃不
<jusss> onlylove1: 我知道真心瓜子
<onlylove1> 算了，估计这事和你说了你也转身就忘
<jusss> 好几年没吃到真心瓜子了，最近一次吃，貌似还是在高中
<jusss> onlylove1: 所以你的意思就是在原有的包外面又加个了头？
<onlylove1> jusss: IP包传递过程就是封包，拆包，只管下面一个地址
<jusss> onlylove1: 然后到本地7070端口后这个头就撤下来了了又变成了原始的包？ 然后ss从这个原始包搞到了目的地址， bingo! 啪啪啪开始
<onlylove1> jusss: 我有个包，是别人给我的，我拆开包看了，是给你的，然后我给你了，至于里面是啥我不管
<Housing_Fund> jusss: 你的shadowsocks是哪个? socks5代理还是透明代理?
<onlylove1> jusss: 你要往哪送也和我没关系
<onlylove1> jusss: 这么说你理解了不
<jusss> Housing_Fund: 不是socks5
<Housing_Fund> jusched: 那可以. 不然你得用iptables的插件.
<jusss> Housing_Fund: openwrt上不就是这样搞的吗，iptables把某ip的包全转发到本地ss监听的端口上
<jusss> Housing_Fund: onlylove1 so 在原始包外面再套个包头这是对的?
<Housing_Fund> jusched: 是的, openwrt上面的ss是个透明代理.
<Housing_Fund> jusss: 平时机器上用的是socks5代理.
<onlylove1_> Housing_Fund: 他不折腾编译器，开始折腾ss了
<jusss> Housing_Fund: 如果用socks5的话，socks5生成的包应该也是包头外面又套了个包头吧?
<Housing_Fund> onlylove1: ss倒是很简单, 估计一两个小时就搞定了.
<Housing_Fund> jusss: . socks5是应用层协议了.
<Housing_Fund> jusss: 如果想用iptables来转发包到socks5端口, 需要搞一个iptables插件.
<Housing_Fund> jusss: 这个折腾起来没意思的.
<jusss> Housing_Fund: 那个插件的作用是记录转发这个包之前的目的地址?
<Housing_Fund> jusss: 插件是帮你封装普通的tcp/udp包成为socks5兼容的包啊
<Housing_Fund> jusss: 这样才能把普通的流量转入到一个socks5代理中啊
<Housing_Fund> jusss: 自己去读ss代码, 读redsocks代码, 就明白了.
<jusss> Housing_Fund: 既然透明代理简单，我还是搞透明代理吧，
<Housing_Fund> jusss: 行. 透明代理, 要用ss-redir那个包
<jusss> Housing_Fund: 获得数据包的包头地址，需要用raw socket ?还是有函数能搞到？
<Housing_Fund> jusss: 不知道.
<jusss> ok then
<onlylove> test
<ubrl> onlylove:点点点.  17:34
<onlylove> Housing_Fund: 我怎么突然觉得我今天多嘴说了不该说的
<Housing_Fund> onlylove: 还好, 还好.
<jusss> onlylove 你多说啥了？
<jusss> lainme: 牛牛今天 onlylove调戏你了？
<Sm4rkey> hello
<ubrl> Sm4rkey:点点点.  17:38
<Sm4rkey> 这个IRC好奇怪
<onlylove1> 世界终于清静了，然而我依旧在掉线
<sp_> O(∩_∩)O
<onlylove1> master分支越来越乱了，不敢往上merge了
<lainme> 这年头fortran不是oop都不敢往github上丢了么
<leetking> 为什么我用ircii在ubuntu下使用回事乱码呢？
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu 安装全过程，视频解说  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474507 安装 U14.04.3 + mate 虚拟机 2cpu 1G, 8G 硬盘 视频1 https://youtu.be/KkZ4Vs7Bv7U 视频2 https://youtu.be/XgLuvfWjDrg 虚拟机 iso 启动 U14.04.03， try ubuntu，设置有线网络 Lan 的IP 如果采用U盘，就是live方式： “ 自
<jiero> lainme,  原来你也来这里呀。
<lin_lin13> echo "xfce4-session">~/.xsession 这句话的作用是什么，谢了
<lin_lin13> 刚安装了个vnc服务器
 * CyrusYzGTt 进入疯狂小说迷模式
<CyrusYzGTt> 地球的天道见习生，
<CyrusYzGTt> 增加生存难度，因某些国家组织集团个人违反。
<CyrusYzGTt> 异种能量纠正，纳入体系
<CyrusYzGTt> 进化还是毁灭？
 * CyrusYzGTt 推出疯狂小说迷模式
<sadhen> 什么鬼？
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu 安装全过程，视频解说  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474507 安装 U14.04.3 + mate 虚拟机 2cpu 1G, 8G 硬盘 视频1 https://youtu.be/KkZ4Vs7Bv7U 视频2 https://youtu.be/XgLuvfWjDrg youtu.be视频的描述文字中，有时间线，可以点击直接进入感兴趣的部分 虚拟机 iso 启动 U14.04.0
<^k^>  ─> 3， try ubuntu，设置有线网络 Lan 的IP 如果采用U盘，就是live方式： “ 自带信息，不装系统 …
<lainme> jiero: 一直在
<maoboo> 中国ubuntu或者linux用户最大的交流场所是哪里啊？
<maoboo> 每次到这个irc都是6,70人好冷清
<maoboo> 大家好啊
<ubrl> maoboo:点点点.  21:09
<maoboo> 什么？刚才掉线了一下
<NoIE> maoboo: 这里的人似乎都不喜欢ubuntu。
<maoboo> 哈哈，不喜欢ubuntu到这里干啥？
<NoIE> 不知道
<maoboo> 现在感觉中国的linux用户不少了啊，尤其是学术用户
<chendy> 有什么好交流的？
<maoboo> 刚才看到cnbeta上的新闻ubuntu明天就要做到多平台融合了，看到演示还挺不错的
<maoboo> 我用ubuntu工作三年了，现在感觉除了QQ不方便，其他的都挺好的，已经很适应了。
<chendy> linux 上有些软件很好，有些很渣
<chendy> weibo 上有个账号 winetrick-zh 可以找到 wine 跑 QQ 的方法
<maoboo> 不带GUI都挺好，带了GUI的确实不如win
<maoboo> 我现在用的就是wine的
<maoboo> deepin源里面的版本
<chendy> 软件至大 ;)
<maoboo> 是啊，不过没有用户就没有人会为这个系统编写软件啊
<chendy> 用户很多，也有很多很好的软件，只是类型是服务端。记得有个口号 Born to serve. 所以
<maoboo> 之前使用能够使用QQ协议的聊天插件挺多的，现在好像都没有了，
<maoboo> 之前有没有情愿活动让腾讯出一个linux专版而不是之前的那种玩票版
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • 为什么busybox里面mount分区报错?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474508 Code: #提示没有这样的文件或目录 mount /dev/sda2 /mnt #提示没有这样的设备 mount -t ext4 /dev/sda2 /mnt  busybox所在镜像:debian-8.2.0-i386-netinst.iso zz: 科学之子 — 2015-12-24 22:02
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 笔记本 ubuntu15.10安装broadcom无线网卡驱动后死机  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474509 系统：ubuntu 15.10 x64 无线网卡：BCM43227 下载官网驱动：http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/里的Linux STA 64bit驱动 make一步成功，按照官方的readme一步步正常进行，删除冲
<leetking> 现在使用fvwm的还有很多吗？使用了fvwm之后可不可以使用compiz这个窗口混合管理器呢？或者在使用fvwm时能不能达到一些特效呢？
#ubuntu-cn 2015-12-25
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 请教ubuntu15编译alsa问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474510 因为ubuntu貌似不怎么支持我的蓝牙音响。所以手贱下载了alsa的源码包。 ./configure 然后make & make install后，发现alsa坏了。现在没有声音了。 请问如何恢复，或者有没有alsa 的PPA能否提供下。 谢谢
<^k^>  ─> 了。我不想因此重装系统。 zz: KOSKERS — 2015-12-24 23:08
<lin_lin13> hello, good morning
<lin_lin13> 我在用ubuntu的软件中心安装软件时，总是有可选扩展，有必要选吗？
<jiero> lin_lin13, 看着办。需求决定。
<jiero> lin_lin13, 你需要领导/导师么=
<lin_lin13> jiero, 什么意思
<jiero> lin_lin13, 领导或者导师都是可有可无的。
<lin_lin13> jiero, 是帮助我学习吗
<jiero> lin_lin13, 好像很麻烦就算了-
<lin_lin13> sorry，不太懂
<lin_lin13> jiero, 好长时间不用irc聊天了，里面的一些文化，和氛围正在慢慢熟悉中，
<lin_lin13> jiero, 可以说详细点吗？
<jiero> lin_lin13, 和 irc 没关系 - - 我只是代表个人 - - 你自己选择。
<jiero> lin_lin13,  有用没用，你自己了解才知道。懒就算了。
<lin_lin13> jiero, 我可不懒，我一直在摸索学习，呵呵，让我干什么呢？
<lin_lin13> jiero, 只要能提高linux下的水平，我有兴趣
<jiero> lin_lin13, 。就是这种事情。。。你还需要导师啊。。。没有自己的目的么。。自己去真的设定目标走。。。
<jiero> 等于没目标。
<lin_lin13> jiero, 没办法，水平有限，现在只能一步一步走，我想考linux认证，这算目标吗
<lin_lin13> jiero, 明年先把网络工程师拿下来，现在正在学习，呵呵。。。。
<jiero> lin_lin13, 那就照着 linux 的认证要求学习 应用-  -
<lin_lin13> jiero, 是的，安装了个RHEL环境，ubuntu用来日常工作，正在熟悉中。。 多多帮助！
<lin_lin13> 安装了个youtranslate 在线翻译，输入单词后点击按钮不能翻译，是不是不会用呀！
<lin_lin13> 指点一下大侠们
<jiero> 是不是用的 google 翻译被堵住了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 同 行 :      埃迪跟同事一起喝酒,不觉天色已晚。他是个"妻管严",虽然到了家,可为了不惊醒妻子,就悄悄地将后窗门拆下来,从厨房蹑手蹑脚地走进卧室。     这时,突然身后有人拍了他一下肩膀。    "噢——！ "    "嘘——！ "     拍肩膀的是个男子。
<^k^>  ─> 他对目瞪口呆的埃迪说:"咱们是同行,不过你蹑手蹑脚的功夫真不赖呀！ " 
<lin_lin13> jiero, 我换成yahoo的了也不行
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 江湖召集令~~在线等，hin急！多谢！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474511 事情是这样的—— 领导让我把一台Ubuntu系统的华硕小本重装win7，格式化硬盘以后发现内存不够装不了，等我想重新开机进图Ubuntu系统的时候显示error 17 因为硬盘内存不够，装不了W
<^k^>  ─> indows系统了，现在只能继续用Ubuntu系统。求助！各位大神，怎么恢复硬盘或是重装Ubuntu系 …
<maoboo> ^k^是机器人吧
<maoboo> 这篇帖子的描述略奇怪啊
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • LFS 7.7内核无法发现USB外接光驱  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474531 按照官网教程制作出了LFS 7.7系统的DVD光盘，但内核引导过程中内核生成的dmesg无法发现USB外接光驱。对比ubuntu的DVD光盘，产生的dmesg可以找到USB外接光驱（华硕ASUS）。 在ubuntu中执行cat dmesg.tx
<^k^>  ─> t | grep CD的结果： ====================================== [ 2691.497410] scsi 4:0:0:0: CD-ROM ASUS SDRW-08D2S-U …
<feiyin> 早上好
<riaqn> 早上好 欢迎加入#linux-cn
 * riaqn 闪人
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 直截了当的医生 : 一次陪妈妈去看病,心血管科, 听见前面的病人问医生大概治好需要多少钱… 医生头也没抬的问:你家几套房? 老头莫名其妙,说:两套… 医生:卖一套吧…
<^k^> iMadper: 拜地產壕
<Housing_fund> MangHuo: https://github.com/RehabMan/OS-X-ACPI-Debug
<ubrl> ⇪ f: RehabMan/OS-X-ACPI-Debug · GitHub
<wangli> Housing_fund, zao
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<jusss> lainme: hi 牛牛
<jiero> http://www.gatesnotes.com/About-Bill-Gates/Year-in-Review-2015?WT.mc_id=12_21_2015_00_YIR2015_BG-OB_&WT.tsrc=BGOB  bill 有时间干别的了
<ubrl> jiero: ⇪  The Top 6 Good-News Stories of 2015 | Bill Gates
<Housing_fund> wangli: 早.
<onlylove> Housing_fund: 公积金壕，我怎么才能把本地的master和我自己的分支合并，现在如果在master分支下面merge --squash会confict
<Housing_fund> onlylove1: conflict啊? 要解决的
<onlylove1> Housing_fund: 解决了，然后如果下次继续还会这样，我的意思是，让我自己的分支和master代码一致
<onlylove1> Housing_fund: 或者说，同步下master
<Housing_fund> onlylove1: 那你需要rebase啊.
<onlylove1> Housing_fund: merge master可行否
<Housing_fund> onlylove1: 举例说, 你的分支基于当时的head - A, 那么就叫你的分支为A'好了. A'是A上面加了patch (就叫deltaT好了). 然后现在主线已经从A到B了, 你的A'想基于B重新应用deltaT, 让A'变成B', 是吧?
<Housing_fund> onlylove1: 这个就叫rebase. 以新的主线为base重新应用你的改动.
<Housing_fund> onlylove1: 我没理解错吧?
<Housing_fund> onlylove1: git rebase master 咯.
<onlylove1> Housing_fund: 我想把master的变动合并到我自己的分支，这样下次就不会冲突了
<Housing_fund> onlylove1: 怎么你都需要改你的patch的.
<Housing_fund> onlylove1: 下次会冲突也不能避免啊
<Housing_fund> onlylove1: 而且, 你用merge, 以后你跟主线就完全不同了
<Housing_fund> onlylove1: 一直用rebase的话, 你总能保证你是在主线上添加了你自己的patch.
 * Housing_fund 我掉了?
<jusss> Housing_fund: 你掉了
<onlylove1> 代码太长，把自己坑进去了！以后每天rebase!
<jusss> onlylove1: 牛牛你都开始贡献代码了？
<Housing_fund> onlylove1: 是的, rebase正解.
<Housing_fund> onlylove1: merge的话等于是你要自己维护了.
 * Housing_fund 的意思是, rebase维护的是自己的patch, merge维护的是一整个branch...
<onlylove1_> 我就应该直接在master上改！测试好了就commit！
<onlylove1> 这扯的，都合并了些啥……
<onlylove1> 我后悔了
<nooutsnowyowl> 哪里？
<Housing_fund> onlylove1: 咋?
<Housing_fund> onlylove1: 你现在是不是rebase出现conflict了?
<Housing_fund> onlylove1: 改你的patch, 然后git rebase --continue
<yurakucho> Housing_fund: 拜git guru
<^k^> yurakucho: ok Housing_fund => 拜git guru
<Housing_fund> yurakucho: .. .. ..
<Housing_fund> yurakucho: 大湿你又来嘲讽我...
<Housing_fund> yurakucho: 我的钱呢???
<yurakucho> Housing_fund: 我不知道进度啊
<Housing_fund> yurakucho: 我卖了个不羁的少年给你啊
<onlylove1_> yurakucho: 拜矮矬富
<yurakucho> onlylove1_: 操
 * Housing_fund .
<onlylove1__> Housing_fund: 被大湿嘲讽，要果断嘲讽回去
<Housing_fund> onlylove1__: 不行, 我还等着他给钱呢. 我前些天卖了个少男给他的...
<onlylove1__> 卖了个少男……
<Housing_fund> onlylove1__: 是啊
<yurakucho> ^k^: 拜-
<onlylove1> 突然不知道说啥好
<yurakucho> yurakucho: 拜-
<^k^> yurakucho: 目标已经是白名单 :)
<Housing_fund> Housing_fund: 拜+
<frank___> ubuntu怎么驱动声音的，我的笔记本没有声音了
<^k^> Housing_fund: ok Housing_fund => 拜+
<Housing_fund> Housing_fund: 拜艹
<jiero> 拜++
<^k^> Housing_fund: ok Housing_fund => 拜艹
<Housing_fund> frank___: 这是聋了.
<Housing_fund> frank___: 不是ubuntu的问题.
<frank___> Housing_fund: 就是卸载 Ubuntu GNOME desktop 以后就没有声音了
<Housing_fund> frank___: 哦. 你看你alsa之类的还在吗? pa还在吗?
<jiero> 卸载了音频服务后没声音了
<jiero> 卸载了系统之后没声音了
<frank___> Housing_fund: 在
<frank___> jiero: 怎么装回来
<jiero> 直接测试呢
<jiero> pa 的 测试- -
<Housing_fund> frank___: 都在啊, 那你看看输出设备是啥...
<frank___> Housing_fund: jiero pa 怎么测试
<frank___> Housing_fund: 怎么看输出设备是啥
<onlylove1_> Housing_fund: 你是不是去看下k的代码然后来玩
<Housing_fund> onlylove1: 不看.
<jiero> frank___,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/Testing
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Audio/Testing - Ubuntu Wiki
<frank___> jiero: 好的
<Housing_fund> frank___: 我都是在unity-control-center里面看....
<frank___> Housing_fund: 我没有unity的，装的是ubuntu-gnome版
<Housing_fund> frank___: 那就g-c-c
<Housing_fund> 一样的.
<Housing_fund> u-c-c是fork的g-c-c
<frank___> Housing_fund: g-c-c ?
<Housing_fund> gnome-control-center
<yunfan> lainme: 老实说 我也觉得那话说得太blah blah
<frank___> Housing_fund: 也没有g-c-c
<Housing_fund> ... ...
<yunfan> onlylove1: 你说的找不到是 data-uri的吧  大概要用 [@data-uri] 这样
<Housing_fund> frank___: 那你看看alsa-info.sh吧.
<Housing_fund> frank___: 会输出到你的/tmp目录下一个文件, 里面收集了你的关于音频的信息.
<frank___> Housing_fund: 有
<Housing_fund> 好好的unity不用....
<Housing_fund> 服了
<frank___> Housing_fund: alsa-info.xxx 空的
 * yurakucho 看你们讨论hardware enablement的感觉真好
<frank___> Housing_fund: /proc/asound/cards --- no soundcards ---
<yurakucho> yunfan: 最近不买电脑了?
<frank___> Housing_fund: 我现在装 u-c-c
<yurakucho> frank___: 想用gnome的话最好别选ubuntu, 不是ubuntu开发的重点
<Housing_fund> frank___: ... ...
<onlylove1> 我今天真闲的没事去合并代码，我不该合并的！
<yunfan> yurakucho: 买啥电脑
<frank___> yurakucho: 用哪个好
<yurakucho> yunfan: 你不是经常买小笔记本, nuc, htpc啥的么
<frank___> Housing_fund: :)
<jusss> Housing_fund: 牛牛你压缩工具用哪个呀
<yunfan> yurakucho: 那是以前不满意 上次买了个笔记本 物美价廉续航好 我很满意 给我爸爸 打算过了圣诞节这个假期再考虑
<yunfan> yurakucho: 我以前买那不是没有么 最近我一直用那个 nuc来着 就是你给我带的那个
<yurakucho> yunfan: 技嘉那个也是nuc啊?
<yunfan> yurakucho: 现在我已经不管他响不响了  反正不会爆炸
<yunfan> yurakucho: 这个尺寸 只能是nuc
<yunfan> yurakucho: 现在唯一想买的就是土地 移民 blah blah
<onlylove1> yunfan: 物美价廉续航好，那是啥
<yunfan> onlylove1: 不就是上次那个华硕二合一了
<yunfan> 我要去幼儿园 等下说
<Housing_fund> yunfan: 马来西亚移民啊, 政策好, 便宜, 没雾霾
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M00/00/08/Cg-4WFI2o1uIErEaAAD9Ne4zN18AALrAAP-riMAAP1N427.jpg 美女原来是恐怖分子
<nooutsnowyowl> #debian
 * onlylove1 不想和这堆代码继续玩了
<yunfan> Housing_fund: 马来西亚移不了民 况且马来西亚的民族政策比贵国还不如
<Housing_fund> yunfan: 第二家园计划.
<yunfan> Housing_fund:  倒是前几天我看到沙捞越的土地价格不错  比较便宜  不知道可能割豆腐那样买
<yunfan> Housing_fund: 你去问问大马华人 人家自己都受不了要出来
<Housing_fund> yunfan: 我前两天刚问过.
<Housing_fund> yunfan: 都是一帮觉得40w林吉的房子就是天价的土鳖.
<Housing_fund> yunfan: 郊区
<yunfan> Housing_fund: 大马的政策我比较怕 不过如果便宜可以作为一个过渡 还有最好是不要住西马 可以考虑住东马
<Housing_fund> yunfan: 市区的话70w林吉起. 其实真便宜. <- 说的是吉隆坡
<Housing_fund> yunfan: 看你喜欢什么文化.
<yunfan> Housing_fund: 开玩笑 你去我家那边 40w林吉也是天价啊
<yunfan> Housing_fund: 也对 你是回族
<Housing_fund> yunfan: 大马本来就是多信仰国家.
<yunfan> Housing_fund: 但是就算不考虑文化 他们要求马来人作为土著必须在你开的企业里占干股
<Housing_fund> yunfan: 京巴那鲁那边基督徒居多
<yunfan> 这个简直是明抢了
<Housing_fund> yunfan: 第二家园计划的人不要求. 只要求存款就是了.
<yunfan> Housing_fund: 多少 几年 期间能不能提出来
<Housing_fund> yunfan: 5年, 第二年开始可以部分提取吧. 你自己搜搜
<Housing_fund> yunfan: 可以用来买房产的.
<onlylove1> yunfan: 考虑印尼那种恶性事件，我觉得东南亚去不得
<yunfan> Housing_fund: 如果可以的话 我希望去印尼
<yunfan> onlylove1: 那贵国你不也待着么  考虑到89 还有60年
<Housing_fund> onlylove1: 印尼就算了吧.
<Housing_fund> onlylove1: 没死过
<Housing_fund> onlylove1: 哦, yunfan说的.
<onlylove1> yunfan: 你咋不说你想去叙利亚
<Housing_fund> yunfan: 去印尼, 没死过?
<yunfan> Housing_fund: onlylove1  以前少说一句最字 都要被视作反革命的贵国 你不也待着 而且现在敢随便骂土共 这有啥  此一时彼一时而已
<Housing_fund> yunfan: 时间间隔长度不同.
<yunfan> Housing_fund: 而且印尼骚乱的时候也有地方族群掩护华人的 我主要看中印尼岛屿多 你可以购个孤立的岛
<onlylove1> yunfan: 89那事真相只有当事人知道，至于嗡嗡嗡，真不知道说啥好
<yunfan> Housing_fund: 那我告诉你 大马也有骚乱哦
<yunfan> Housing_fund: 连泰国都他妈有 那你怎么办
<Housing_fund> yunfan: 级别不同啊
<yunfan> 贵国你说帝都不安全 住深圳吧 还碰到滑坡呢
<Housing_fund> yunfan: 骚乱的级别区别很大吧
<onlylove1> yunfan: 那不是滑坡，人原来的山好好的
<yunfan> Housing_fund: 那你可以去查查 印尼骚乱也就那几个区 印尼很大的
<yunfan> 只不过华人都聚居那几个区
<yunfan> 而且如今印尼还有接近千万的华人
<yunfan> 那些人都是傻瓜吗
 * yurakucho 觉得美加澳新和欧洲之外的国家就别移民了, 生活水准下降太多
<yunfan> yurakucho: 要说安全 白奥比较安全 就是土地太他妈贵 到处都是大农场 不切割出售 讨厌
<onlylove1> yurakucho: 其实我觉得欧洲现在也不咋样
<yunfan> 欧洲建议算了 前几天还有个人跟我说想移民西班牙
<yunfan> 把我笑死
<lainme> 欧洲也要看哪里
<onlylove1> yurakucho: 考虑到大量往欧洲跑的难民
<yunfan> 欧洲的动乱大概我们这代人能看到
<yunfan> 欧洲现在就跟西晋初一样
<yurakucho> 那就还是英美加澳新吧, 英语也好适应
<yurakucho> 可惜没人要窝
<yunfan> yurakucho: 主席前几天给我打分过 我这种烂条件 都可以到55分 你肯定没问题 建议去找主席打个分
<yunfan> yurakucho: 然后叫他把你推荐回C记
<yurakucho> yunfan: 没有配偶 雅思没有四个7 就别想了
<yunfan> yurakucho: 我是算4个6的
<yunfan> yurakucho: 可以偏远州提名 但是那个不是合同性的条款 你不用非得去
<yunfan> 当然 我个人还是喜欢所谓的偏远州
<lainme> yurakucho: 雅思7还好说吧
<yunfan> 我看好西奥
<yunfan> lainme: 难 我们这种成天生活在贵国的 又不肯努力的比较困难 除非出去生活个一两年 那时候多半可以提高上去
<yurakucho> lainme: 我写作达不到 别的还好
<yunfan> Housing_fund: 那个第二家园是永久居住 额
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 系统崩溃中，急救  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474532 系统：ubuntu16.04（感觉应该没有关系) 原因：不知道之前用了什么的源，libc的版本号变成了2.22-0ubuntu1。因为要装其他的软件。需要依赖官方源提供的2.21-0ubuntu5。然后通过apt-get install命令把所有相关
<yunfan> Housing_fund: 不过这要求确实还行 作为跳板可以考虑
<Housing_fund> yunfan: 大马可以的, 超多国家免签
<Housing_fund> yunfan: 房价合理. 环境不错.
<Housing_fund> yunfan: 普通话, 英语, 粤语, 客家话通行
<yunfan> Housing_fund: 房价合不合理要看收入 如果完全没收入 一个别墅一万你也觉得不合理啊
<Housing_fund> yunfan: 你不是remote嘛?
<yunfan> Housing_fund: 那我想住东马
<Housing_fund> yunfan: 可以啊.
<yunfan> Housing_fund: 是的 我看老外有介绍去泰国搞创业的
<Housing_fund> yunfan: 东马城市都很小的
<yunfan> Housing_fund: 咱们可以考虑去大马搞创业孵化器
<yunfan> Housing_fund: 你要城市大干嘛
<yunfan> Housing_fund: 调查下大马可有防火墙
<Housing_fund> yunfan: 我是当优点说的.
<Housing_fund> yunfan: 你说gfw啊, 我在大马访问各种网站无障碍啊
<yunfan> Housing_fund: 而且东马的族群主要不是马来人 可以避免麻烦 华人在当地优势大点
<yunfan> Housing_fund: 如果你熟悉历史 东马和印尼的部分曾经建立过好几个华人国家
<yunfan> Housing_fund: 你去大马了？？
<yurakucho> 中华共和国上线了
<yurakucho> 哦 不是 是另一个
<yunfan> Housing_fund: 我需要了解下各种东西的价格  比如 食物 网络 电力
<yunfan> yurakucho: 中华共和国在福建
<yunfan> Housing_fund: 如果各项指标都还不错 那我确实想去 这地方连时区都跟我家同步 很好
<yunfan> * 可免税购买新车一辆或将车运进马来西亚，节省高达300%的入境税     Housing_fund 是不是可以利用这个政策帮人带车？
<yunfan> 说不定帮人带个豪车 就把存款赚回来了
<Housing_fund> yunfan: 是啊.
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=46653
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | Perl 6发布
<Housing_fund> yunfan: 食物很便宜. 我去旅游景点, 7.5林吉一份很赞的炒牛河
<Housing_fund> yunfan: 直接吃饱
<yurakucho> yunfan: 是兰芳共和国
<yunfan> Housing_fund: 15快 你在帝都也可以吃到
<yunfan> yurakucho: 还有别的呢 戴燕王国 还有今天的纳士钠群岛 曾经也是个华人国家
<yunfan> Housing_fund: 那你如今是待在大马 还是贵国
<Housing_fund> yunfan: 早就回来了.
<Housing_fund> yunfan: 你汇率算错了
<Housing_fund> yunfan: 1.501
<Housing_fund> yunfan: 不是2
<yunfan> Housing_fund: 你拿到护照了么 大马的
<yunfan> Housing_fund: 在我家乡也可以吃到
<Housing_fund> yunfan: 我就是去晒个太阳, 拿毛护照.
<yunfan> Housing_fund: 嗯哼
<Housing_fund> yunfan: 那边的穆斯林可以娶四个老婆.
<lainme> 巴里岛？
<yunfan> Housing_fund: 我感觉利用他这个可以去当地弄个孵化器 专门面向贵国搞创业 大家时区同步 消费便宜
<yunfan> Housing_fund: 这个就算了 有钱几个老婆都可以 只是名分不同
<lainme> Housing_fund: 听说中东的其实要收入达到一定程度才能娶4个
<Housing_fund> lainme: 这个我不知道诶...
<Housing_fund> lainme: 就算允许, 我也娶不起啊
<yunfan> Housing_fund: 而且老婆多不如孩子多  我不喜欢好多老婆
<yunfan> Housing_fund: 如果我发财了 天上人间这种最适合我
<onlylove1> Housing_fund: 你去了中东没准就娶的起了
<Housing_fund> onlylove1: 去了那边我怎么生存都不知道...
<Housing_fund> onlylove1: 还是大马靠谱.
<lainme> Housing_fund: 去阿卜杜拉国王科技大学，但是那里应该不能娶4个老婆
<Housing_fund> lainme: 不不不, 那边语言不通.
<Housing_fund> lainme: 阿拉伯文又不好学
<Housing_fund> lainme: 就去华语/粤语/英语通行的地方,
<yurakucho> Housing_fund: 斩斩斩去了? 说啥都给我回个表情...
<yunfan> onlylove1: 中东不是人人都富
<lainme> Housing_fund: 都是英语啊。听说之前副校长还是华人
<Housing_fund> yurakucho: 不知道诶....
<yunfan> lainme: 你皈依就行了 这点蛤魔应该无压力
<lainme> Housing_fund: 酒可以在家自己酿
<Housing_fund> lainme: 昂... 我不喝酒倒是...
<Housing_fund> lainme: 能自己养猪嘛?
<Housing_fund> lainme: 会不会被烧死?
<lainme> Housing_fund: 这大概不能。那里面似乎是军事禁区，一般沙特人不能接近的
<Housing_fund> lainme: 大马遍地猪肉
<Housing_fund> lainme: 这一点完胜啊
<yunfan> Housing_fund: 大马好像非穆斯林不禁止饮酒 只要你不提供酒引诱穆斯林即可
<yunfan> 比国内的穆斯林社区好多了
<Housing_fund> yunfan: 大马跟中国差不多
<yunfan> Housing_fund: 你去吉隆坡可以饮酒吧  你去银川大概就困难多了
<Housing_fund> yunfan: 穆斯林会有穆斯林自己的监督人员.那些人不管非穆斯林的事情.
<yunfan> Housing_fund: 我今天去一个服务器玩游戏 有个印尼人跟我说印尼穆斯林照样过圣诞节 不在乎chrismas 因为我跟他说我是无神论 今天对我只是个节日 而非chrismas 然后他跟我这样说
<lainme> yunfan: 我校的清真餐厅最近都是圣诞装饰
<Housing_fund> yunfan: 本来很多穆斯林就承认耶稣是个先知啊
<yunfan> Housing_fund: 但是贵国的绿教网站上的指导说了 如果别人对你说圣诞快乐 你应该不理睬他 当然 如果实在不好拉下黑脸 可以回 节日快乐 并解释了 主要是圣诞这个词语忌讳
<yunfan> lainme: 哪个校
<lainme> yunfan: 香港科大
<Housing_fund> yunfan: 恩, 这倒是. 圣诞这个词不好. 毕竟不承认耶稣是圣, 只是众多先知中的一个
<onlylove1> 驴胶事情真多
<yunfan> lainme: 你没回大陆
<onlylove1> 话说现在东正教咋样了，我记得今天是天主教的圣诞，没东正教啥事情
<yunfan> onlylove1: 这没什么啊
<lainme> yunfan: 等着交税拿最后一个月工资呢
<yunfan> onlylove1: 这种态度我觉得算是端正的信徒 不折腾别人 也不委屈自己
<lainme> onlylove1: 东正教的好像在一月
<yunfan> lainme: 香港现在不好混把 我看工资没高多少 房价却高那么多
<lainme> yunfan: 房价是很感人
<yunfan> Housing_fund: 在国内存款还要100多万 这个哥哥没有啊
<Housing_fund> yunfan: 卖了房子就有了.
<yunfan> lainme: 没有人搞集装箱住房嘛？
<yunfan> Housing_fund: 真没有 我黄山市房价不高
<Housing_fund> yunfan: 哦...
<lainme> yunfan: 普通房屋就够小了。我现在住的大概就5平，3500一个月，还是村屋
<yunfan> Housing_fund: 看来穷苦人哪里都不行
<^k^> 新  Wine及其分支 • 实在不想捣鼓wineQQ了 想问问用vbox的无缝模式，如何实现常居顶端？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474533 wineQQ各种不稳定，各种崩溃。 别给我说你的wineqq多么多么好，他就是没有win下的好，这是实话。 所以我想了一个绝佳的方案： 03.jpg 是的，vbox无缝模式。
<yunfan> lainme: 帝都照样有这种 1k一个月的
<yunfan> lainme: 我见过最小的是我同事以前住的 2-3平米
<lainme> yunfan: 那就一张单人床吧……我这除了床还可以放几双鞋
<yunfan> http://news.cari.com.my/portal.php?mod=view&aid=72753
<ubrl> yunfan: ⇪ 汶莱禁止庆祝圣诞 ！违法者坐牢5年 - 新闻焦点 - 佳礼资讯网
<yunfan> lainme: 大哥莫笑二哥 呵呵
<onlylove1> 说天主和东正，我怎么又突然想起摩门了
<onlylove1> 西方教派真混乱
 * yurakucho 困
<jusss> 比利比利出现了这个 前端服务器: sg-singapore-ali 502 服务器通信故障， 比利在用新加坡的阿里云?
<huntxu> Housing_fund: 用rtnetlink不
<Housing_fund> huntxu: 不用!
<huntxu> Housing_fund: 蛋蛋換哪個馬甲了
<Housing_fund> huntxu: yurakucho
<Housing_fund> huntxu: 渣渣.
<huntxu> yurakucho: .
<huntxu> yurakucho: 告訴我rtnetlink怎麼只拿一個接口的信息
<yurakucho> huntxu: 看不懂
<huntxu> yurakucho: ... 我用RTM_GETADDR帶了NLM_F_ATOMIC就不行了，總是會返回所有接口的信息，可是我只要一個 @.@
<yurakucho> huntxu: 我真不懂啊 =,=
<huntxu> yurakucho: 大神你真的這樣不幫助新手嗎
<huntxu> T^T
<leetking> fvwm没法管理音量和其他的一些东西吧？关于这方面的资料好少的说
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 巧答恋爱经过 :     婚礼上,朋友让新郎介绍恋爱经过。新郎说:本新郎姓张,新娘姓顾,我俩尚未认识时,我东'张'西望,她'顾'影自怜。后来,我'张'口结舌去找她,她左'顾'右盼等着我。等认识久了,我便明目'张'胆,她也无所'顾'忌。于是我便择日开'张',她也欣然惠'顾'。
<^k^>  ─>
<^k^> 新  编译或打包 • 谁懂？编译maxima失败  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474534 如题， 已经build-dep了， configure成功了， 但是编译的时候就是失败了。 错误报告如下： 由于字数限制，我打算把错误放到二楼，估计是可以的。 头一次发这种帖子， 谢谢！ 突然发现原来可以上传附件
<^k^>  ─> ， 之前没有发现有这种论坛，附件上传放到下面的。 哈！ 用附件了。 希望编译成功的 …
<huntxu> leetking_: fvwm不負責管理音量
<huntxu> leetking_: 當然你自己可以擴展
<leetking_> 难道使用gnome-volume管理？
<huntxu> 自己寫腳本調amixer不就可以了麼
<leetking_>  
<leetking_> 好的，我只是有些疑惑
<darkduck> f
<darkduke> 大家好
<ubrl> darkduke:点点点.  20:19
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 禽兽不如! : 如果你与老虎一起跑,是希望比它跑得快还是跑得慢,还是一样快? 答案:跑得比老虎快,你比禽兽还禽兽； 跑得与老虎一样快,你就是禽兽； 跑得比老虎慢,你比禽兽还不如！
<xiaocai> xiao
<xiaocai> 笑
<xiaocai> ubuntu可以玩”我的世界“么
<Ueno_Otoko> 可以
<Ueno_Otoko> xiaocai, apt-get install default-jre
<Ueno_Otoko> 然后假设启动器为 HMCL.jar
<Ueno_Otoko> java -jar HMCL.jar
<xiaocai> Ueno_Otoko, 好的，谢谢，我试试
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • ubuntu 15.10麒麟不支持搜狗输入法  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474536 安装玩15。10后，发现搜狗可以正常使用。但是提示更新后，搜狗就无法使用了。打字只有搜狗输入框，但是没有输入框底部的文字可以选择。。。。 重装搜狗也不行。大家15。10有没有
<^k^>  ─> 这个现象。？？？？ zz: KOSKERS — 2015-12-25 22:32
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • debian-8.2.0-i386-netinst.iso,卡在"分区格式化",貌似未进行格式化,是怎么了?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474539 debian-8.2.0-i386-netinst.iso,卡在"分区格式化",貌似未进行格式化,是怎么了? 进度是33%,卡了好久,发现被格式化分区的原有debian 8.2依然可以启动,看起来好像压
#ubuntu-cn 2015-12-26
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • dell latitude 10 st 2  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474541 网上有朋友在dell latitude 10 st上成功安装上ununtu32位系统的吗？最近折腾了好久从u盘就是无法在uefi下引导内核启动安装 zz: kitroot — 2015-12-26 8:07
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 如何启动legacy模式安装的Ubuntu(原系统uefi)  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474543 原有系统win10，uefi启动。 用u盘安装ubuntu15.10，我的机器因为硬件（显卡）的缘故，uefi启动无法进入安装界面，会直接卡在只有ubuntu标志的那个位置。 用经典的legacy模式启动，
<^k^>  ─> 安装成功，但重启时无法启动ubuntu15.10，只有win10和原有装的14.04的grub2（用uefi能安装14.0 …
<lin_lin13> hello ,good morning
<lin_lin13> 问个问题：ubuntu 14.04系统下经常有些文件名称带数字，比如：50-unity-greeter.conf   60-lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf   这些数字有什么意义吗？有优先级关系吗？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 套话 :     婚礼上,司仪宣布:"下一项,请新郎讲话。"    新郎文质彬彬地向大家欠了欠身,说:"我衷心感谢大家在百忙中参加我们的婚礼,这是对我们极大的鼓舞,极大的鞭策,极大的关怀。由于我俩是初次结婚,缺乏经验,还有待各位今后对我们进行多多帮助、扶持。
<^k^>  ─> 今天有不到之处,欢迎大家提出宝贵意见,以便下次改进。"
<lin_lin13> ^k^, 问个问题：ubuntu 14.04系统下经常有些文件名称带数字，比如：50-unity-greeter.conf   60-lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf   这些数字有什么意义吗？有优先级关系吗？
<lin_lin13> ^k^,   先谢谢了
<lin_lin13> 在网上没搜到相关知识，在这里提出来，望各位老大，指点
<yuinakuroshima> hello
<ubrl> yuinakuroshima:点点点.  10:53
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • 为啥我的桌面右上角栏有两个输入法图标  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474545 [img][file:///home/dreamsky12/%E6%A1%8C%E9%9D%A2/2015-12-26%2009-32-16%E5%B1%8F%E5%B9%95%E6%88%AA%E5%9B%BE.png/img] zz: Dream_Sky12 — 2015-12-26 10:02
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 超强16字《无极》影评 : 导演满神,投资倾城,演员鬼狼,观众无欢
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 最反感这类人 : 我最反感我给别人发信息半天不回,但是却在微博、QQ上发现他刚刚更新的新鲜事。
<hanzhihui> :-X
<^k^> 新  Deepin • 用深度15rc编译了个小软件，完全没问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474548 教程原文是在debian7下编译的，深度15是基于debian8修改的，也可以完美编译运行，大家可以试试编译其他软件 deepin深度15 完美编译运行龙卷风.png zz: q155128 — 2015-12-26 17:46
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 我没哭 : 小汤姆在家娇养惯了,好不容易捱到了上学年龄,妈妈送他到学校上学。第一天上学回家,妈妈担心地问汤姆:"在学校好吗?没有哭吧！ "汤姆回答:"我才没有哭呢！我把老师弄哭了。"
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<Freebuilder> 电视盒到货，蛮爽的样子
<Pic333> 大家好
<ubrl> Pic333:点点点.  00:58
#ubuntu-cn 2015-12-27
<^k^> 新  屏幕抓图 • 换个主题，换个感觉。。。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474549 默认的看久了，换个口味 2015-12-26 23-43-33屏幕截图.png zz: XiNongWangZi — 2015-12-26 23:49
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 你丈夫回来了 : 有一对夫妻新婚不久．丈夫被公司派到外国常驻了。一年之后,丈夫休假回家。 当晚一阵云雨之后,夫妻俩鼾然入睡。 半夜突然响起敲门声。丈夫从睡梦中一跃而起,惊呼:＂不好！你丈夫回来了！＂ 妻子嘟哝了一声:＂不可能,他在外国呢。＂
<irobot> 有人?
<yunfan> en
<irobot> pg 9.4和mysql 5.7有人对比过吗
<irobot> 感觉如何
<irobot> 有人吗
<ubrl> irobot:点点点.  14:13
<irobot> ubrl: 现在时间
<ubrl> irobot, 正如爱因斯坦所说，“时间就是金钱。”  14:14
<irobot> 机器人吧
<irobot> 我这边刚才是14:17
<jusss> roylez: ping ping ping
<alvin_rxg> jusss: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *&\ $AD]*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<jusss> alvin_rxg: what ni say ?
<jusss> 话说棒子的文字除了方块就是用拼音， we ye zhe yang , ok ?
<jusss> 各位hentai下午好呀， 都没人吗
<hellogood> 1
<hellogood> is anybody elsethere ?
<wlinux> 有人吗
<ubrl> wlinux:点点点.  16:59
<wlinux> 第一次用irssi
<wlinux> 网上教程不管用啊
<wlinux> 怎么认证用户
<irobot> irssi 感觉不如weechat好用
<jusss> 有人    吗
<jusss> \u: 牛牛
<^k^> 新  Vim和Emacs • 求助：Emacs 安装Evil via el-get 出现No match  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474551 正学习python中，之前用的vim但想用emacs 方便调试和长远。用Evil插件模拟vim Install via el-get Evil can be alternatively downloaded and installed with: M-x el-get-install RET evil RET 可是安装最新稳定版Emacs后，
<darkduke> 大家好
<ubrl> darkduke:点点点.  19:16
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 对,我也是这么认为的 : 我觉得吧,一个酒店好不好,最重要的一条是隔音……
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 无法启动图形界面，只能进入命令模式  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474552 本人ubuntu新手下午，下午由于更新然后关机，强制重启后 发现开机界面一直停留在下面： fsck from util-linux 2.26.2 /dev/sda1: clean,378285/45277184 files,9625855/181088256 blocks [OK] Created slice us
<^k^>  ─> er-123.slice. Strated User Manager for UID123... [OK] Started Session c1 for user gdm [OK] Started User Manager for U …
<^k^> 新  游戏和游戏模拟器 • Ubuntu14.04安装steam失败  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474555 首先感谢各位能过进来回答。 Ubuntu 64位安装steam报如下错误： Code: W: 无法下载 http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/dists/stable/InRelease  W: 无法下载 http://mirrors.163.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/main/i18n/Translatio
<^k^>  ─> n-en  Hash 校验和不符 W: 无法下载 http://mirrors.163.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-security/main/i18n/Translation …
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 火狐经常性崩溃，烦。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474556 进入某些网页，几乎100%的崩溃。 zz: 谢宝良 — 2015-12-27 21:48
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 • ubuntu16.04无法登陆图形界面  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474557 如题， 刚刚遇到的， 这个东西无法登陆图形界面， 但是可以登录CLI的界面。 图形界面可以检测密码是否正确，但是正确的密码无法进入， 会重新出现一个输入密码的界面，如果是错误的密码， 那
<^k^>  ─> 么显然的更加的无法登陆了。 谁知道这个是怎么回事？ 谢谢！！！ zz: yubinalice — 2015-1 …
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 请问一下15.10怎样手动设定静态IP  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474558 请问一下15.10一个网卡怎样手动设定多个静态IP， zz: emcl123 — 2015-12-27 22:23
<badboy> whois ^k^
<^k^> 新  内核及嵌入式开发 • zcache为什么被从内核剔除了?感觉很好的东西啊  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474560 zcache为什么被从内核剔除了?感觉很好的东西啊 site:(kernel.org) zcache ChangeLog 也没有搜出什么来... zz: 科学之子 — 2015-12-28 2:22
#ubuntu-cn 2016-12-26
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • teredo 虚假隧道是什么意思？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482208 这几天 miredo 经常连不上。今天看了一下它的 log: Dec 25 23:04:51 thor-pc miredo[27762]: miredo[27762]: 启动中... Dec 25 23:04:51 thor-pc miredo[27762]: 启动中... Dec 25 23:04:51 thor-pc miredo[27762]: miredo[27764]: 隧道驱
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/14526.html 新盖中盖 : 人一上了年纪．就容易放屁．一天到晚的放,麻烦！幸好有了新盖中盖．放一个顶过去５个！还有水果香味．方便！
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • for循环  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482211 利用for循环将当前目录下的.c文件移到指定的目录下，并按文件大小排序，显示移动后指定目录的内容。 zz: nuan — 2016-12-26 10:38
<iMadper|AI> violetzijing: .
<violetzijing> iMadper|AI, ohayo
<iMadper|FV> violetzijing: 今天编程语言回复你的weekly report了吗?
<violetzijing> iMadper|FV, 他不是休假去了么
<violetzijing> iMadper|FV, 而且我也 cc 了啊，问我干啥。。
<iMadper|FV> violetzijing: 恩, 那就是没回咯?
<iMadper|FV> MangHuoEr: 下班咯
<violetzijing> iMadper|FV, dei
<iMadper|FV> violetzijing: 编程语言只回对应的人的.
<iMadper|FV> violetzijing: 别人看不到他回复的. 不信你试试看
 * iMadper|FV 最近知乎的撕逼真激烈啊
<violetzijing> iMadper|FV, 曾博和轮子？
<iMadper|FV> violetzijing: 不撸兔子和轮子啊
<iMadper|FV> violetzijing: 不撸兔子到处写文章职责轮子不会写cpp
<violetzijing> iMadper|FV, 啊啊酱
<iMadper|FV> violetzijing: 勃失败啥都没干, 就是纯黑啊
<iMadper|FV> violetzijing: 一开始轮子还对骂, 现在开始给自己写烂代码找借口了...
<onlylove> iMadper|FV: 今天修了几个bug
<violetzijing> iMadper|FV, 我是比较讨厌轮子的，天天跑 Linux 这边强答，看着就烦
<iMadper|FV> onlylove: 你说你还是我?
<onlylove> iMadper|FV: 我只负责找
<violetzijing> iMadper|FV, 这个时候，我就站勃失败，黑一黑，然后吃瓜
<iMadper|FV> violetzijing: 天天胡说八道啊. 非说服务端端口号65536, 所以只能维持65536个链接... 尴尬的很....
<iMadper|FV> violetzijing: 我必须站在不撸兔子这一边啊
<violetzijing> iMadper|FV, 我保持吃瓜
<onlylove> iMadper|FV: 这谁这么水啊
<iMadper|FV> onlylove: 你不是说你今天修了几个bug?
<iMadper|FV> onlylove: vczh
<onlylove> iMadper|FV: 我不管修啊，你不是经常找 happyaron 要bug修嘛
<iMadper|FV> onlylove: 啥??? 找log给我看
<iMadper|FV> violetzijing: https://pic3.zhimg.com/v2-3b7d5b620d11d0d3580703d59bfb87d2_b.png
<ubrl> iMadper|FV: ⇪ image/png
<onlylove> iMadper|FV: 前两天蓉蓉在得时候，不是有个wpa的bug你要主动接手嘛，这才几天
<iMadper|FV> violetzijing: 教科书一般的讲解啊.
<iMadper|FV> onlylove: 那我也不是找 happyaron 要啊. 我是在跟我组成员说如果没人能接手wpa的, 可以扔给我
<violetzijing> iMadper|FV, 看着好尴尬
<onlylove> 靠，啥图，还没permission
<onlylove> You do not have permission to get URL '/v2-3b7d5b620d11d0d3580703d59bfb87d2_b.png' from this server.
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • 中科大的镜像服务器有些不堪重负了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482213 刚才看到镜像上的公告，说镜像站的磁盘阵列出问题了。我想，这是因为全国大多数访问流量都向那个机房去了，再加上硬件长时间不更新，并且没有采用先进的故障转移技术造成
<^k^>  ─> 的。我其实一直有这个想法，建设一个全国级的开源镜像网站www.openmirror.cn，采用世界顶 …
<violetzijing> openmirror ...
<iMadper|FV> violetzijing: 你也看不了?
<violetzijing> iMadper|FV, 我能啊
<iMadper|FV> violetzijing: 恩, 我也觉得能啊. 他可能没登陆  (逃
<violetzijing> curl -I https://pic3.zhimg.com/v2-3b7d5b620d11d0d3580703d59bfb87d2_b.png
<violetzijing> HTTP/1.1 200 OK
<onlylove> 这哪里的小朋友，ustc坏块硬盘能联想那么多
<violetzijing> hmm
<violetzijing> 采用世界顶级设备和多机故障转移技术，覆盖全国32个主要城市的分布式机房，24小时中央监控系统，保证设备稳定运行
<onlylove> 虚拟机的wget能拿到文件，host的浏览器报权限……
<iMadper|FV> onlylove: 啥破浏览器啊?
<onlylove> iMadper|FV: firefox
<onlylove> violetzijing: 不需要登陆
<iMadper|FV> onlylove: 垃圾firefox
<onlylove> iMadper|FV: 来个不垃圾的firefox
<iMadper|FV> onlylove: firefox都是垃圾
<iMadper|FV> onlylove: 快去用brave
<onlylove> 要做啥来着，又忘了……
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • ubuntu16.04 在联想u410上的安装  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482214 我的联想u410笔记本，win7 64位系统。安装Ubuntu16.04lst 64位系统时候出现了一点问题。 我用u盘安装，保留win7，前面的过程都很顺利，最后安装完成后提示我重新启动系统。 但是在
<happyaron> iMadper|FV: 话说你接手wpa了？
<iMadper|FV> happyaron: 没啊, block了我组项目的话我可以帮忙看看而已
<happyaron> 好啊那个bug交给你了
<iMadper|FV> happyaron: 等我休假完了再说
<violetzijing> onlylove, (´・ω・｀)
<iMadper|FV> happyaron: 之前你们聊得不是个wpa的问题?
<iMadper|FV> happyaron: 是nm的问题?
<happyaron> iMadper|FV: wpa的啊
<iMadper|FV> happyaron: 是嘛???
<iMadper|FV> happyaron: launchpad link?
<happyaron> iMadper|FV: 报到nm头上，我给 violet 看了个wpa的bug，她赶脚是那个导致的
<violetzijing> iMadper|FV, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wpa/+bug/1651799
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Bug #1651799 “/sbin/wpa_supplicant:11:p2p_group_assoc_resp_ie:se...” : Bugs : wpa package : Ubuntu
<iMadper|FV> 这title好长....
<violetzijing> happyaron, iMadper|FV nm还活着，wpa死了，不是wpa难道是wap？
<violetzijing> iMadper|FV, overlap 了，css is awesome
<iMadper|FV> violetzijing: 可能是wapi
<violetzijing> iMadper|FV, 撒
<happyaron> 反正这个bug报了差不多2k次了……
<happyaron> （我并没有去verify
<iMadper|FV> violetzijing: happyaron: 等我得合同允许我看这个bug的时候我就来修
<iMadper|FV> violetzijing: happyaron: 现在我还在被禁止状态
<violetzijing> iMadper|FV, 编程语言不会让你修吧233
<iMadper|FV> violetzijing: 不是编程语言的问题.
<iMadper|FV> violetzijing: 是我身上的合同问题.
<violetzijing> iMadper|FV, 而且这个问题都是 high 了，估计咱组没有人管
<violetzijing> iMadper|FV, 你背了几个合同？
<iMadper|FV> violetzijing: 没有block咱组啊???
<iMadper|FV> violetzijing: 两个啊.
<iMadper|FV> violetzijing: canonical一个, linaro一个啊
<violetzijing> iMadper|FV, 是啊
<iMadper|FV> violetzijing: canonical让我听linaro的. linaro让我别插手canonical的事情.  lol~
<iMadper|FV> happyaron: 这个bug不符合我的条件啊. 没block我组项目啊
<violetzijing> iMadper|FV, 太浪了
<iMadper|FV> violetzijing: 编程语言就快把我调回来了
<iMadper|FV> violetzijing: 他不爽我很久了
<violetzijing> iMadper|FV, 哇
<iMadper|FV> violetzijing: 我现在抓紧wfh的尾巴
<iMadper|FV> violetzijing: 能浪几天算几天
<violetzijing> iMadper|FV, 厉害了
<happyaron> iMadper|FV:
<iMadper|FV> happyaron: ??
<happyaron> iMadper|FV: 是否block得看 violetzijing 怎怎么反馈？
<happyaron> 刚才没打完。。。
<iMadper|FV> happyaron: violetzijing 刚跟我反馈了, 不block
<violetzijing> happyaron, 我们的 PM 钦定了，不是 blocker
<happyaron> violetzijing: 你们pm是谁，帕斯卡？
<iMadper|FV> happyaron: 好嗨森
<happyaron> 反正你们不接就丢给phonedations
<violetzijing> happyaron, sean
<iMadper|FV> 猴嗨森
<happyaron> ok赞
<violetzijing> happyaron, 快丢
<iMadper|FV> happyaron: 快丢
<happyaron> 周末才能丢出去
<violetzijing> happyaron, 看好你唷
<^k^> 新  窗口管理器 • ubuntu全局菜单,软件名称显示不全,如何处理  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482215 在ubuntu下,如果软件名称过长,部分会被隐藏,看起来很不舒服,能否通过修改间距,让软件菜单名称显示完全,而不是显示部分 zz: sunxiang_520 — 2016-12-26 12:01
<yunfan> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/4223750 这个键盘如何
 * iMadper|eat 困, 睡觉去
<joe104> 有人设置过irc的ctcp吗
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • ”gpg: error reading key: 找不到公钥“  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482216 ”gpg: error reading key: 找不到公钥“ 这是为什么 zz: cramming5 — 2016-12-26 14:38
<darkwhite> :q
<iMadper|eat> joe104: 我.
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • ”gpg: error reading key: 找不到公钥“  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482217 ”gpg: error reading key: 找不到公钥“ 这是为什么 zz: cramming5 — 2016-12-26 14:54
<joe104> iMadper|eat: please,how?
<iMadper|eat> joe104: 不同客户端不同
<joe104> 这么复杂啊
<^k^> 新  桌面特效 • 如何进行OpenGL的配置  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482218 各位大神。由于工作的需要。在Ubuntu上安装了一款软件。效果如附件。软件呈现半透明的了。 终端提示是：Warning: Your system need to be reconfigured to allow OpenGL rendering to a pixmap or you will only be able to print to rast
<^k^>  ─> er formats. 请问我如何进行配置OpenGL啊？？ 我的系统是1604。 显卡用Xserver。 谢谢各路大神 …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • vi的工作方式  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482219 如果希望进入vi后光标位于文件的第10行上，应输入什么命令? zz: nuan — 2016-12-26 15:53
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • ubuntu14.04不支持ATI Rage XL显卡，怎么办？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482225 ubuntu14.04不支持ATI Rage XL显卡，怎么办？ zz: slush — 2016-12-26 17:02
<danzizi> 最好的笔记本是什么牌子的,pc????
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/1162.html 丈夫的遗嘱   :   眼泪汪汪的寡妇问丈夫的律师:"他留下的遗嘱说些什么?""你丈夫在遗嘱中说,要把他拥有的一切都捐赠给穷苦寡妇收容所。""那叫我怎么办呀！ "寡妇嚷了起来。"请放心,--你也被一起捐赠给寡妇收容所了！ " 
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • 运行 apt-key 时发生未知错误  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482226 大神们，帮忙看看 zz: 硕小真 — 2016-12-26 19:18
<sw3msd> hi
<ubrl> sw3msd:点点点.  20:29
#ubuntu-cn 2016-12-27
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • shell指令  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482227 如何为新磁盘创建文件管理系统，并实现挂载，小白来请教。 zz: Ladder — 2016-12-26 22:36
<^k^> 新  新立得和软件源 • 数字签名使用了弱安全性摘要算法  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482228 每次更新时总会遇到如下提示： Quote: W: http://archive.ubuntukylin.com:10006/ub ... /InRelease : 密钥 6CE35A4EBAB676094476BE7CD259B7555E1D3C58 生成的数字签名使用了弱安全性摘要算法(SHA1) 怎么解决？ zz: 百
<^k^>  ─> 草谷居士 — 2016-12-27 9:17
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 您那里可以打开amule网站吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482229 我这里无法打开amule网站 您那里可以打开amule网站吗？ zz: whaha — 2016-12-27 10:02
<chatter> hey guys
<chatter> sun is not doing allah is doing
<chatter> to accept Islam say that i bear witness that there is no deity worthy of worship except Allah and Muhammad peace be upon him is his slave and messenger
<onlylove> iMadper|eat: 你eat了一天了
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • ed2k在linux社区的发展是否远远落后于torrent?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482230 我发现好像linux下面，仅仅可以使用amule来下载ed2k. torrent文件可以用的工具就多了，transmission\deluge\qBittorrent\vuze\uTorrent\FrostWire\BitTorrent 是否可以得出结论：ed2k在linux社区的发展
<^k^>  ─> 是否远远落后于torrent? zz: whaha — 2016-12-27 11:23
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 期待  : 夫妇俩一起去参观新潮美术展览,当他们走到一张仅以几片树叶遮掩下部的裸体女像油画前,丈夫目瞪口呆地站在那里,很长时间都不离开。妻子忍无可忍,狠狠地揪住丈夫吼道:"喂！你想站到秋天,等待树叶落下来才甘心吗?"
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 有ubuntu下的wineqq吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482231 有谁把qq的tar包打成了deb的安装包了吗？ zz: cramming5 — 2016-12-27 13:46
<iMadper|eat> onlylove: 是啊.
<iMadper|eat> onlylove: 最近胖了好多
<iMadper|eat> onlylove: 我现在172斤了...
 * iMadper|eat 马上身高和体重就一样了
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 有ubuntu下的wineqq吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482233 有谁把qq的tar包打成了deb的安装包了吗？ zz: cramming5 — 2016-12-27 14:03
<onlylove> Madper|Penniless: 你，大概不缺dollar吧
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • ubuntu16.10无线网卡驱动问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482234 最近用U 盘安装了ubuntu16.10然后发现能识别我的无线网卡，但没驱动，我电脑是华硕的网卡为博通的broadcom43142 802.11.b/g/n，尝试用software & upstate用手机USB热点上网更新驱动但进度条
<^k^>  ─> 卡着不动，貌似是因为我不小心改过下载源。这咋办。 zz: 青蒿素 — 2016-12-27 15:57
 * Madper|Penniless 好穷好烦啊
<onlylove> Madper|Penniless: 都结婚了还哭穷
<onlylove> violetzijing: Madper|Penniless 在哭穷，支援他五分钱如何
<Madper|Penniless> onlylove: violetzijing: 好啊好啊
 * Madper|Penniless 先去洗个澡, 累死了
<violetzijing> onlylove, Madper|Penniless 我也很穷，我贴支付宝吧
 * Madper|Penniless 换了5000 usd保命
<violetzijing> Madper|Penniless, 咱这种刁民，已经没指望了
<Madper|Penniless> violetzijing: 想卖房, 全换成美金...
<violetzijing> Madper|Penniless, 该下来的刀，还得下来，乖，当韭菜
<Madper|Penniless> violetzijing: 铡刀换成匕首好不好啦?
 * Madper|Penniless 算了, 还是铡刀吧. 铡刀不疼. 
<onlylove> Madper|Penniless: 5000usd？你那么有钱，还哭穷
 * Madper|Penniless 就不用挣扎了
<violetzijing> Madper|Penniless, 切到大动脉一样得死
<Madper|Penniless> violetzijing: 是啊, 我也明白这个道理了
<Madper|Penniless> violetzijing: 铡刀干净利落, 多好
<violetzijing> Madper|Penniless, 是啊，你的头看着你的身子慢慢死
<Madper|Penniless> onlylove: 现在国家限制卖房了. 怎么破?
<Madper|Penniless> violetzijing: 看着不怕, 感觉不到身子疼就好了
<onlylove> Madper|Penniless: 我没房，不知道怎么破
 * violetzijing 小时候看古装剧，里面有腰斩啊，斩完腿还会走
<Madper|Penniless> violetzijing: 现在死刑都用电椅了吧?
<Madper|Penniless> violetzijing: 据说瞬间杀死神经?
<violetzijing> onlylove, Madper|Penniless 这是有钱人的烦恼
<Madper|Penniless> violetzijing: 比注射死刑还好?
<onlylove> violetzijing: 重口味妹子
<Madper|Penniless> violetzijing: 他们真当你是妹子了啊???
 * violetzijing 我这种没钱人，还在思考如何活下去
<Madper|Penniless> violetzijing: 我妹子说, 资生堂的那个红瓶面霜好用
<violetzijing> Madper|Penniless, 我说了嘛，我是个年轻的小伙子
<Madper|Penniless> violetzijing: 其实我是图便宜买的  (逃
<onlylove> violetzijing: 小伙子真衰
<violetzijing> Madper|Penniless, 我想过来想过去，资生堂红瓶那个不是个护手霜么……
<violetzijing> Madper|Penniless, 链接？
<Madper|Penniless> violetzijing: 水之印?
<Madper|Penniless> violetzijing: https://item.jd.hk/1963176847.html
<ubrl> Madper|Penniless: ⇪ 资生堂Shiseido 水之印5合1深层补水保湿弹力面霜女 90g 【图片 价格 品牌 报价】-京东
<onlylove> Madper|Penniless: 难道不是妹子是伪娘？
<Madper|Penniless> violetzijing: 卧槽, 又tm降价了
<violetzijing> Madper|Penniless, 呃……
<violetzijing> Madper|Penniless, 还真没用过
<onlylove> Madper|Penniless: 别看了，再看还会降，京东的价格很随意的
<violetzijing> Madper|Penniless, 腻味鸭的面霜啊
<Madper|Penniless> violetzijing: 妮维雅的好用?
<violetzijing> Madper|Penniless, 20块钱一大盒，还跟lamer的成分一样
<violetzijing> Madper|BRB, 就看使用感如何了233
<onlylove> Madper|Penniless: 你可以过来两天，等价格涨了，然后觉得自己省了一笔钱
<violetzijing> Madper|BRB, CeraVe 的面霜，100块钱一斤，这个是真的好使，珂润的很多人推，不过我没用过，毕竟一斤的面霜还没用完
<Madper> 这么早就下班了?
<onlylove> Madper: 谁，谁下班了
<Madper> onlylove: violetzijing 不是下线了?
<Madper> onlylove: 肯定就是下班了啊
<onlylove> Madper: 谁知道呢
<onlylove> Madper: 我有时候切换网络也下线
<onlylove> Madper: 不过这个点下班，是挺好的
<Madper> onlylove: 我知道啊, 他肯定下班了啊
<Madper> onlylove: 他都是这个点儿下班
<Madper> onlylove: 今天稍早一些
<Madper> onlylove: 毕竟老板去过圣诞节了
<onlylove> Madper: 到底是哪个ta
<Madper> MangHuoEr: 你也是吧?
<Madper> onlylove: 不是小伙子嘛?
<Madper> MangHuoEr: 还不下线?
<onlylove> Madper: MangHuoEr 大概根本就不在
<Madper> onlylove: 有可能
<onlylove> Madper: 不知道是不是小伙子，你说了算
<Madper> onlylove: 哦
<onlylove> Madper: 我又没见过ta，你说是妹子的
<Madper> onlylove: 哦
<Madper> onlylove: 以后这个频道所有人都是男的
<Madper> onlylove: 省的被人肉
<onlylove> Madper: 算了吧你
<onlylove> Madper: 不知道什么时候，你就忘了
<Madper> onlylove: 那可说不好
 * Madper qiong
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 索泰主机安装14.04.5一切OK,安装 16.04.1 LTS 报错,求助大神!  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482236 主机 索泰 ZBOX EN-1070-C , 安装win10正常, ubuntu14.04.5正常, 16.04.1 报错. 貌似是总线错误,图形界面下登录不了,卡死,紫屏; 终端模式登录后还没来得及做别的操作,立即刷
<bazhang> zhang_, ??
<zhang_> 有人吗
<ubrl> zhang_:点点点.  18:27
<zhang_> ？？
<billstark> 大家好
<ubrl> billstark:点点点.  18:27
<zhang_> 什么
<zhang_> 意思
<billstark> 话说提问的智慧
<billstark> 是galaxy写的那篇吗？
<zhang_> ？？
<zhang_> 。。。。
<billstark> topic里面的必读文章
<billstark> 提问的智慧
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 一个终端路径语言问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482237 新手遇到了一个问题,刚装系统时选择的是中文.刚从系统语言支持那将语言改成了英文,虽然文件夹名和菜单等都是英文. 但在终端 cd Desktop却显示 bash: cd: Desktop: No such file or directory 输
<^k^>  ─> 入cd 桌面成功进入 .怎么解决呢? zz: zecychiu — 2016-12-27 18:21
<billstark> 是galaxy写的那篇吗？
<billstark> 噗嗤
<billstark> 你输入命令：
<billstark> sudo mv -rf 桌面 Desktop
<billstark> 就行了
<zhang_> sudo mv -rf
<billstark> 太久没用irc
<billstark> 命令都快忘光了
<billstark> 等等我换个客户端进来
<coder-bts> 回来了..
<Madper|Penniless> ...
<coder-bts> 请问各位有使用f-irc的吗？
 * coder-bts 一脸懵逼
<coder-bts> 各位没有用f-irc的吗？
 * coder-bts 四处张望
<Madper|Penniless> ...
<abc_> ...
<coder-bts> 。
<coder-bts> f-irc的中文支持貌似不太行
<coder-bts> irssi操控不熟悉
<Madper|Penniless> coder-bts: 用mirc.
<coder-bts> 有推荐的Terminal-IRC吗？
<coder-bts> mirc是终端irc吗？
<coder-bts> 还是图形界面？
<Madper|Penniless> coder-bts: 不是.
<coder-bts> 好吧...
<coder-bts> 不太习惯用鼠标
<Madper|Penniless> coder-bts: 终端的用weechat
<Madper|Penniless> coder-bts: 不用鼠标怎么看网页?
<coder-bts> 嗯
<coder-bts> 有听说过
<coder-bts> 我试试
 * Madper|Penniless 离不开鼠标键盘
<coder-bts> ....vimium
<coder-bts> 用chrome插件
<coder-bts> vimium
<coder-bts> 完全不用鼠标
<coder-bts> 效率很高
<coder-bts> 推荐一下
<Madper|Penniless> coder-bts: vimium怎么控制flash里面的按键?
<coder-bts> 噗嗤
<coder-bts> 尴尬了
<Madper|Penniless> coder-bts: 怎么触发鼠标悬停事件?
<coder-bts> 本身浏览网页不多
 * Madper|Penniless 用chrome本身就是件效率很低的事情啊...
<coder-bts> ...Google fan
<coder-bts> 没办法
<Madper|Penniless> coder-bts: google不允许插件修改用户操作方式. 所以vimium一堆限制突破不了...
<coder-bts> 同时也是 vim fan
<coder-bts> 也是
<coder-bts> 确实存在这个问题
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu安装程序不认我的机械硬盘！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482238 本人的电脑已经装了window7系统，双硬盘ssd+机械硬盘，window7安装在ssd上，然后我通过UltraISO制作U盘启动， 进入试用桌面，点击安装ubuntu，选择其他，发现安装程序没有找到我的机械硬
<modory> 有没有人呀，有没有活人呀。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 不知羞耻的人 : 阿凡提在给一位好友写信的时候,有一人偷偷走到他背后看他写信。阿凡提发觉后,便在信的末尾写上了这么一句:"亲爱的朋友,我本有许多话要对你倾诉,可有一位不知羞耻的人站在我背后,偷看我写信……" 那个人生气地问阿凡提:"阿凡提,你为什么污辱我?谁
<^k^>  ─> 看你写信了?" "如果你没偷看我写信,你怎么知道我污辱了你?"阿凡提反问道。
<Madper|Penniless> ..
#ubuntu-cn 2016-12-28
<mustard> 好像没人啊。。。
<memyself> 这么多人在呢
<mustard> 早
<fwindpeak> 哇，我第一次使用IRC，貌似很激动的样子
<fwindpeak> IRC需要中心服务器么
<Sasasu> 需要
<Madper|Penniless> MangHuoEr: 早
<violetzijing> Madper|Penniless, morgen
<Madper|Penniless> violetzijing: 早.
<violetzijing> Madper|Penniless, 如何告诉 google 老子是人不是 robot 不要再给老子验证码了？
<Madper|Penniless> violetzijing: 别用google了.
<Madper|Penniless> violetzijing: 用病
<Madper|Penniless> violetzijing: 我不需要google, 我有病
<violetzijing> Madper|Penniless, 病不好用啊
<Madper|Penniless> violetzijing: 是啊.
<Madper|Penniless> violetzijing: 垃圾的很
<Madper|Penniless> violetzijing: 难怪市场占有率这么低
<violetzijing> Madper|Penniless, 哈
<Madper|Penniless> violetzijing: 没意思啊, 这两天知乎不怎么撕了
<violetzijing> Madper|Penniless, 勃勃不是又发新问题了么
<Madper|Penniless> violetzijing: 只是影射h1b不能赚外快
<Madper|Penniless> violetzijing: 又没去移民监投诉
<Madper|Penniless> violetzijing: 真投诉了, 轮子就死了
<violetzijing> Madper|Penniless, 轮子还能回国学*超啊
<Madper|Penniless> violetzijing: 是啊. 不过, 自己回国, 和被小勃勃挤兑回国, 不一样啊
<violetzijing> Madper|Penniless, 233
<Madper|Penniless> violetzijing: 小勃勃真是越来越可爱了
<violetzijing> Madper|Penniless, 话说我看好像轮子并不是 h1b 来着？L1 吧
<Madper|Penniless> violetzijing: L1也不允许.
<violetzijing> Madper|Penniless, 太可怜了，连公司都换不了
 * violetzijing 有什么资格说人家可怜啊……
<Madper|Penniless> violetzijing: 按说, 未经允许, 背着微软在外面兼职, 也是不允许的
<violetzijing> Madper|Penniless, dei
<Madper|Penniless> violetzijing: 坐等小勃勃举报他
<violetzijing> Madper|Penniless, 2333
<Madper|Penniless> violetzijing: 这哥们儿不懂闷声赚大钱, 非要每天骂其他公司其他项目
<violetzijing> Madper|Penniless, 不低调啊，树敌太多
<violetzijing> Madper|Penniless, 之前一直说的温赵轮，也就剩他一个××了
<Madper|Penniless> violetzijing: 然后跟好多人争论因为只有65535个tcp端口, 所以只能又65535个链接...
<Madper|Penniless> violetzijing: 谁不认同就拉黑谁. lol~
<Madper|Penniless> violetzijing: 不过轮子好赚钱啊.
<Madper|Penniless> violetzijing: 开课费又几十万...
<violetzijing> Madper|Penniless, 是啊，还有大把的人还原意相信他……
<violetzijing> Madper|Penniless, 我以为就是个带逛，妹想到还真有人信……
<Madper|Penniless> violetzijing: https://www.amazon.cn/dp/B00YEX4QR2?t=hwg_ca_yh_27-23&tag=hwg_ca_yh_27-23   这种东西靠谱吗?   cc MangHuoEr
<ubrl> Madper|Penniless: ⇪ Nespresso A+C40-US-TI-NE Inissia Espresso Maker with Aeroccino Plus Milk Frother, Titan-厨具-亚马逊中国-海外购 美亚直邮 pp: ￥ 644.37
<violetzijing> Madper|Penniless, 不喝咖啡啊
<Madper|Penniless> .
<violetzijing> MangHuoEr, 我宝鸡半日游了，智行也刷不上233
<Madper|Penniless> violetzijing: 啥玩意? 啥游戏?
<violetzijing> Madper|Penniless, 过年回家的票
<Madper|Penniless> violetzijing: 你去宝鸡干嘛...
<violetzijing> Madper|Penniless, 人啊，就是贱得慌……费劲千辛万苦买个回家的票，然后回家挨骂
<Madper|Penniless> violetzijing: 你是宝鸡文理学院毕业的?
<Madper|Penniless> violetzijing: 是啊.
<Madper|Penniless> violetzijing: 我千方百计的拿个wfh让我妈每天唠叨我
<violetzijing> Madper|Penniless, 宝鸡是我能买到的离家最近的高铁票
<Madper|Penniless> violetzijing: 你说这怎么破>?
<violetzijing> Madper|Penniless, 撒，无解
<Madper|Penniless> violetzijing: lol
<Madper|Penniless> violetzijing: 灰机啊
<Madper|Penniless> violetzijing: 这次的wage increase还不够cover你的机票的???
<violetzijing> Madper|Penniless, 灰机费劲得很，得折腾一整天，还不舒服
<Madper|Penniless> violetzijing: 哦
<Madper|Penniless> violetzijing: 赞.
<violetzijing> Madper|Penniless, 火车逛当逛当两趟就行，坐灰机得坐大巴去机场再坐完灰机坐高铁再坐大巴
<Madper|AAFFKKK> violetzijing: 说的就跟你不用去火车站一样...
<Madper|AAFFKKK> violetzijing: 知道nancy的电话号码嘛?
<Madper|AAFFKKK> violetzijing: 座机
<Madper|AAFFKKK> violetzijing: 算了, 我估计directory上面由
<violetzijing> Madper|AAFFKKK, 去火车站才多长时间啊，以前没高铁的时候，下飞机还得坐4个小时的大巴，分两次，颠得我屎都出来了
 * onlylove 没坐过飞机，因为没钱买机票
<violetzijing> Madper|AAFFKKK, oh,编程语言下月9号来视察工作
<coder-bts> 3
<Madper|Home> violetzijing-lun: 等等, #china毛都没有啊
<violetzijing-lun> Madper|Home, http://img.vim-cn.com/cc/cd1ef70bc1057537bd8d8e015478956d2d38e5.png
<ubrl> ⇪ t: image/png
<Madper|Home> violetzijing-lun: 赞赞哒
<lishoujun> 你们都认识？
<violet-goodlooki> :-/
<xxoo> 好久没用了，怎么使用自己的mask来着？
<xxoo> 听说这频道已经死了？
<lishoujun> 哈哈
<yunfan> 人都是要死的 xxoo
<mocking-claw> yunfan, 只有 AI 才能永存
<yunfan> mocking-claw: 没有东西可以永远 最后只是一片热寂
<onlylove> mocking-claw: ai永存在硬盘里面么
<mocking-claw> onlylove, 大姐姐永远在硬盘里！
<onlylove> mocking-claw: 来，让我瞅瞅你硬盘里的大姐姐
<onlylove> mocking-claw: 哦，不对，现在是上班时间，算了
<mocking-claw> onlylove, 大姐姐是世界的
<onlylove> 去折腾表格
<Madper|Home> mocking-claw: 刚想开灵车, 结果 onlylove下线了
<mocking-claw> Madper|Home, 我也想起你那个丧心病狂的灵车了
<Madper|Home> mocking-claw: 这你都知道?
<mocking-claw> Madper|Home, 不过我忙着背单词，没来得及回复
<mocking-claw> Madper|Home, 翻一翻评论就知道是什么事了好嘛
<Madper|Home> mocking-claw: 你是怎么知道是灵车的????
<Madper|Home> mocking-claw: 哦
 * mocking-claw 这么聪明
<Madper|Home> mocking-claw: 我都不知道为啥我会下载一个这种灵车
<Madper|Home> mocking-claw: 妈蛋吓死宝宝了
<mocking-claw> Madper|Home, ( ´∀`)σ)Д`)
<Madper|hearse> mocking-claw: 你现在用的哪儿的ss服务啊?
<Madper|hearse> mocking-claw: google也开始让我证明自己是人了
<mocking-claw> Madper|hearse, 你给的那个啊
<Madper|hearse> mocking-claw: lol
<mocking-claw> Madper|hearse, hxg.cc 的那个
<Madper|hearse> mocking-claw: 那个好快啊
<Madper|hearse> mocking-claw: 就是得验证
 * mocking-claw 想吃洋芋qiongqiong啊
<Madper|hearse> mocking-claw: 妈了个鸡的
<mocking-claw> cc MangHuoEr
<Madper|hearse> cc MangHuoEr
<mocking-claw> Madper|hearse, hh
<Madper|hearse> mocking-claw: https://www.wired.com/2014/12/google-one-click-recaptcha/   说好的 on click呢?
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Google Can Now Tell You’re Not a Robot With Just One Click | WIRED
<Madper|hearse> mocking-claw: 还不是tmd让老子选图片...
<mocking-claw> Madper|hearse, 明明是 several clicks
<Madper|hearse> mocking-claw: 是啊.
<mocking-claw> Madper|hearse, 买票看验证码，访问 google 都要看验证码了
 * mocking-claw 烦求的很啊
<Madper|hearse> mocking-claw: google的一天要填好多次啊
<Madper|hearse> mocking-claw: 好烦
<mocking-claw> 搜了一把下厨房没有洋芋qiongqiong，还得自己摸索着做
<Madper|hearse> mocking-claw: 我觉得是有人利用这个ss对google的一些服务做crawler
<Madper|hearse> mocking-claw: 不然不至于啊
<mocking-claw> Madper|hearse, hmm
<Madper|hearse> mocking-claw: .
<mocking-claw> Madper|hearse, 咋
<Madper|hearse> mocking-claw:  sg-54.hxg.cc
<Madper|hearse> mocking-claw: 不需要验证.
<Madper|hearse> mocking-claw: 别的不用改
<Madper|hearse> mocking-claw: 乖
<mocking-claw> Madper|hearse, 嘁，网络环境是错综复杂不断变化的
<Madper|hearse> mocking-claw: 所以能用就先用呗
<mocking-claw> Madper|hearse, 当然噜
<mocking-claw> Madper|hearse, 不过今天下午我搜索了几遍，验证码出来了两三次吧，概率较低
<Madper|hearse> mocking-claw: https://ibin.co/36uTFuGq1npj.jpg   新的服务器速度不行
<Madper|hearse> mocking-claw: 16Mb/s
 * Madper|hearse 竟然只有国语没有粤语版... 妈蛋, youtube还不如youku东西全
<mocking-claw> Madper|hearse, :-/
<onlylove> Madper|hearse: youtube为什么要比youku东西全
<Madper|hearse> onlylove: 因为对我来说, youtube收费, youku不收费. 所以我本来期待youtube有更多更好的内容.
<Madper|hearse> onlylove: 外加, 外籍华人用粤语躲过普通话. youtube上的香港电影竟然只有国语版...
<mocking-claw> Madper|hearse, 我又被google不当人对待了
<Madper|hearse> mocking-claw: 用刚给你的服务器地址也不行?
<mocking-claw> Madper|hearse, 有一定概率
<Madper|hearse> mocking-claw: 可怜的孩子
<Madper|hearse> mocking-claw: 我还没遇到过, 今晚多试试看吧...
<Madper|hearse> 下班真早啊
<dubing> :topic
<Madper|hearse> mocking-claw-afk: 卧槽, 我这里也要验证了, 妈蛋
<sgo11> 电信去美国的连接又出问题了？有用电信的吗？
<sgo11> 什么情况！！
<dubing> 还好啊，一直用电信
<Madper|hearse> sgo11: 今天没问题啊
<Madper|hearse> sgo11: 至少cn2没问题.
<zwindl> 原来是直连出问题了吗
<Madper|hearse> zwindl: 我这里毫无问题啊.
<Madper|hearse> zwindl: 电信, 从美帝vps下载, 速度差不多5MB/s吧
<Madper|hearse> zwindl: 不过目前貌似只有cn2速度正常, 其他线路都龟速好几年了
<zwindl> Madper|hearse: 我看起来也没问题，ping 了一下 13ms，但是 ss 也连不上，znc 一直 refuse
<Madper|hearse> zwindl: 你人在哪儿?
<Madper|hearse> zwindl: ping能13ms?
<zwindl> Madper|hearse: 河北
<Madper|hearse> zwindl: 河北到美帝, 光速往返需要多久?
<zwindl> Madper|hearse: 不知道
<Madper|hearse> zwindl: 13ms能回来?
<Madper|hearse> zwindl: 你已经突破广义相对论了少年
<zwindl> Madper|hearse: 我用 路由器 ping 的
<Madper|hearse> zwindl: 用啥ping都不能超过光速
<zwindl> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/cyWPsnge/_20161228_200117.JPG
<Madper|hearse> zwindl: 14000 千米. echo '28000 / 299792.458' | bc -l  >  .09339794665548257388
<Madper|hearse> zwindl: 你ping的地址是哪儿?
<Madper|hearse> zwindl: 真的是美帝的?
<zwindl> Madper|hearse: 我私信给你
<zwindl> 发了
<Madper|hearse> zwindl: 我这里ping是230ms, 比较正常.
<Madper|hearse> zwindl: 你的ping工具有问题
<Madper|hearse> zwindl: 中国到美国, 光速来回也要30ms
<Madper|hearse> 错了, 也要90ms
<zwindl> Madper|hearse: 嗯，看起来是的，85一个的路由不靠谱
<zwindl> Madper|hearse: 我在电脑上 ping 有 150ms
<Madper|hearse> zwindl: 恩, 这就对了.
<Madper|hearse> zwindl: 小于90ms的都不可能
<zwindl> Madper|hearse: 这么看，线路没有问题
<Madper|hearse> zwindl: 说不好啊, 能ping通说明不了问题
<Madper|hearse> zwindl: 可能大包被drop掉了
<zwindl> ssh 也能连…
<zwindl> Madper|hearse: 唉…脑壳疼
<Madper|hearse> zwindl: 换个协议呗
<Madper|hearse> zwindl: shadowsocks树大招风
<zwindl> Madper|hearse: 太菜了，别的不会…我试着加个混淆
<zwindl> Madper|hearse: 主要是 znc 跪的莫名其妙
<Madper|hearse> zwindl: 我znc在sgp, 目前还没问题倒是
<Madper|hearse> zwindl: 翻墙的话, 记得开bbr
<zwindl> Madper|hearse: 已经开了，效果显著
<Madper|hearse> zwindl: 恩.
<Madper|hearse> 刚发现shadowsocks-nodejs停了....
<Madper|hearse> Python version handles 5000 connections with 50MB RAM while node.js version handles 100 connections with 300MB RAM. Why should we continue to support node.js?
<Madper|hearse> 赞赞哒
<zwindl> …
<zwindl> 竟然还有 js 版
<dubing> 我发现在一些地方的 vps 上，ping google，只有1ms，这是怎么办到的？
<Madper|hearse> dubing: google的某个cdn跟你的vps在同一个机房?  lol~
<dubing> 新加坡的vps，可以到1ms，或者更少，感觉真不可思议，我在国内ping百度都要35ms
<sgo11> zwindl, 我在河北。电信之前无法链接美国三番的主机。刚出去回来，现在看看情况。我全部切到其他国家用了现在。
<sgo11> zwindl, 现在可以连了。
<zwindl> sgo11: O.o
<sgo11> 我下午出去的。下午估计一直不能连。我这里很多连接失败的log
<zwindl> 能连就好，还有救
<Madper|hearse> dubing: 去新加坡不可能1ms...
 * Madper|hearse 又一个突破广义相对论的少年...
<zwindl> Madper|hearse: 我的 VPS ping Google 0.998ms
<dubing> 刚又试了下，google.com, 1.03ms, 1.24ms, 网络设施真是好
<Madper|hearse> zwindl: 这个可以啊. 毕竟很可能在同一个机房啊
<Madper|hearse> dubing: 哦, 你是说新加坡vps pinggoogle是吧?
<Madper|hearse> dubing: 那是可以的. 新加坡有google的数据中心的
<Madper|hearse> 我ping 百度也之有3ms...
<dubing> 对，原来如此啊
<zwindl> Madper|hearse: 我 ping 百度 200ms Orz
<zwindl> 淦啊…
 * Madper|hearse 开bbr和不开bbr区别爆表...
<abc_> Madper|hearse: 修好了 Orz
<abc_> Madper|hearse: 我是 zwindl
<Madper|hearse> abc_: .
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • Dell XPS 13 9350每次待机（挂机）之后唤醒，都无法连接网络  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482241 Ubuntu16.10,待机之后都无法上网。找到了一个解决方法，就是： 1.sudo service network-manager stop; 2.sudo service network-manager start; 网络就正常了。两个步骤缺一
<abc_> Madper|hearse: 把 iptables 写炸了…… Orz
<Madper|hearse> abc_: 不会啊, 我记得一个500MHz的垃圾ppc路由器, 处理30条iptables都不会带来明显延迟啊
<abc_> Madper|hearse: 不是规则多，是写错了
<Madper|hearse> 哦.
<abc_> Madper|hearse: 现在感觉自己是个弱智
<Madper|hearse> abc_: 没事, 小事, 别放在心上
<Madper|hearse> abc_: 慢慢就会接受自己是个弱智这个现实
<Madper|hearse> abc_: 慢慢来, 别着急
<abc_> Madper|hearse: ...
<abc_> Madper|hearse: 😂
<Madper|hearse> abc_: 来, 老司机给你个番号, 你自己慢慢参详领悟
<abc_> Madper|hearse: Orz
<Madper|hearse> abc_: URAM006
<abc_> Madper|hearse: 服
<abc_> Madper|hearse: ...
 * abc_ 拿出手机拨打 110
 * Madper|hearse 喂, 这里是110报警平台. 目前民警都在看片儿, 无暇出警.
<abc_> ...
<abc_> Madper|hearse: 口味太重！
<abc_> /ignore Madper|hearse
<abc_> 可怕
<Madper|hearse> abc_: lol
<Madper|hearse> abc_: 其实也还好吧...
<abc_> Madper|hearse: 不！不好！
<Madper|hearse> abc_: 偶尔也换换口味嘛
<abc_> Madper|hearse: 请停一下，我要下车
<Madper|hearse> abc_: 上了灵车还想下去?
<abc_> :(
<Madper|hearse> abc_: URAM-005  看完这个就可以睡觉了孩子
<abc_> Madper|hearse: 比刚才那个更恶心！
<Madper|hearse> abc_: 不知道, 我都没看过
<Madper|hearse> abc_: 我胆子小, 不敢看
<abc_> Madper|hearse: ..... :/
<Madper|hearse> abc_: 我都是看正常向的
 * abc_ 假装相信的样子
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 15.04 • steam安装时无法下载依赖  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482243 RT。 RT1。 zz: cocolee — 2016-12-28 21:38
<iMadper> test
<ubrl> iMadper:点点点.  22:05
<^k^> 新  Wine及其分支 • WineQQ轻聊版7.9  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482246 忙了一天时间，终于撸出一个觉得可以用的wineqq 可以一用的标准： 正常使用不会崩溃； 功能没有太大的缺失； 没有造成功能性的困扰的问题。 本人撸出来的最新版本的wineqq7.9就上面标准来说可以一用。 存
<^k^> 新  其它类软件 • yast打不开software manager  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482251 百度说upgrade以下，结果没用，我打算卸载yast，然后重装 可是这个命令： Code: sudo zypper rm "yast2"          root's password: Loading repository data... Reading installed packages... Resolving package dependencies... The following
<^k^>  ─> 7 applications are going to be REMOVED:   Choqok digiKam KGpg Konqueror ksudoku Showfoto YaST The following 142 pac …
#ubuntu-cn 2016-12-29
<^k^> 新  游戏和游戏模拟器 • linux下有无什么虚拟宠物的游戏？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482252 本来下载个探险类游戏mana plus，发现需要到网站注册，接着发现注册时需要验证码，而这个验证码根本看不见。我的浏览器坏了吗？ 好了，有什么虚拟宠物的游戏没有？小狗，小鱼
<^k^>  ─> 之类的 zz: 百草谷居士 — 2016-12-29 9:04
<^k^> 新  桌面特效 • xrdp是不是不支持Plasma  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482254 在xfce4的桌面下，直接安装xrdp就可以RDP远程，但是在新版的1604上安装了kubuntu-desktop和xrdp，就死活连不上桌面。日志全是error，这是什么问题呢？？ wyl@ubuntu:~$ cat .xsession-errors Xsession: X session started for at T
<^k^>  ─> hu Dec 29 09:27:39 CST 2016 X Error of failed request: BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation) Major …
<mocking-claw> iMadper, 早啊少年
<iMadper> mocking-claw: 还在床上躺着呢
 * mocking-claw 拿出刀片准备寄给 iMadper 
<iMadper> mocking-claw: 实在是受不了验证码, 我买了个cn2线路的美帝服务器
<iMadper> mocking-claw: 我一个人用, 应该不会有问题了
<mocking-claw> iMadper, gfw 跟你一起用
<iMadper> mocking-claw: lol
 * iMadper 无聊啊
<onlylove> iMadper: 这是 mocking-claw 寄给你的刀片，请签收
<iMadper> onlylove: 你给我多少钱让我签收?
<onlylove> mocking-claw: 你没和我说给 iMadper 寄刀片还要给他付钱
<mocking-claw> onlylove, 一旦寄出，概不负责
<onlylove> happyaron: inspur又搞了大新闻？该不是又是安腾的吧？
<mocking-claw> iMadper, 刷一刷知乎上的Linux话题，我发现大家不论是提问还是回答都在咆哮啊
<mocking-claw> 太没意思了，还不如举报广告爽
<iMadper> mocking-claw: 是啊, 还是看撕逼好
<onlylove> 为什么你们会在一个微软的地盘去刷linux话题
<mocking-claw> onlylove, 因为无聊
<onlylove> mocking-claw: 微软上班就那么闲么，还是工作都让外包作了
<iMadper> onlylove: 你忘了 mocking-claw 是微软员工了?
<iMadper> onlylove: 他就喜欢去微软底盘啊
<iMadper> 地盘啊
<mocking-claw> onlylove, iMadper 然后 mock 人
<onlylove> iMadper:  你还说 mocking-claw 是妹子呢，你说的话，除了你，没人知道有几句是真的
<iMadper> mocking-claw: 你自己说.
<iMadper> onlylove: 首先, 毫无疑问的一点, 这个频道里的, 都是男的
<mocking-claw> onlylove, 在这个问题上，iMadper 句句属实啊
<onlylove> mocking-claw: 他说的假话太多了
<onlylove> mocking-claw: 坑过的人更多
<mocking-claw> onlylove, 首先，毫无疑问的一点，这个频道里都是男的
 * mocking-claw 是个年轻的小伙子
<onlylove> mocking-claw: 这一句值得怀疑
<onlylove> mocking-claw: 首先，这channel有妹子，但是今天没来
<onlylove> mocking-claw: 其次，这频道有个性别不明的，今天也没来
<iMadper> onlylove: 这个channel哪个是妹子?
<onlylove> mocking-claw: 就那个性别不明的，就足够了
<iMadper> onlylove: 伪娘/药娘还有可能. 妹子没戏.
<onlylove> iMadper: 我说了，今天没来
<mocking-claw> onlylove, 以我多年混别的群的经验来看，妹子会越来越少，疑似妹子的最终会被证明是汉子
<mocking-claw> onlylove, 拍肩
<onlylove> mocking-claw: 你说的是，都是汉子
<iMadper> mocking-claw: 然而终于有一天, 大家一直认为是个汉子的人, 见面之后可能会是个小妹妹.
<onlylove> mocking-claw: 只要有一个妹子，这句话就是假的
<iMadper> mocking-claw: 比如 onlylove
<mocking-claw> iMadper, 有道理啊
<iMadper> onlylove: 这个频道真的没有女性啊
<onlylove> iMadper: destine今天没来，lainme今天也没来，所以你就翻天了是不
<iMadper> onlylove: 都是男的
<mocking-claw> onlylove, 戴斯汀这时候还没睡觉，可以拉来啊
<onlylove> iMadper: 滚，这两个我都见过
<iMadper> onlylove: 你真的能分得清伪娘/药娘/姑娘?   表示怀疑
<mocking-claw> iMadper, 同意
<onlylove> iMadper: 你分得清？ cc mocking-claw
<iMadper> onlylove: 分不清啊. 所以我觉得大家都是男的.
<mocking-claw> onlylove, 在网上我真分不清
<onlylove> iMadper: 至少有名的几个伪和药我还是认识的 cc mocking-claw
<mocking-claw> onlylove, 很多萌萌哒「妹子」最后一看，我塞
<onlylove> mocking-claw: 人傻就多读书，脑子是个好东西 cc iMadper
<mocking-claw> onlylove, 你需要雯丽姐的洗脑照片
<iMadper> mocking-claw: 竟然还有可爱的小jj是吧?
<mocking-claw> onlylove, twitter.com/wenli 来来来
 * iMadper http://bbs.tiexue.net/post2_8449791_1.html
<onlylove> mocking-claw: 鶸
<xanarry> 有人知道Ubuntu软件界面上的字体怎么改吗, 我改了默认字体, 但好像没有生效
<xanarry> 有人吗
<ubrl> xanarry:点点点.  10:57
<iMadper> xanarry: 下载unity-tweak-tool
<iMadper> xanarry: http://askubuntu.com/questions/19770/how-do-i-change-fonts-and-adjust-their-size
<ubrl> ⇪ f: How do I change fonts and adjust their size? - Ask Ubuntu
<xanarry> 我就是用tweak修改的
<onlylove> xanarry: 他都不用ubuntu的
<iMadper> onlylove: 鬼扯
<iMadper> onlylove: cat /etc/issue
<iMadper> Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS \n \l
<mocking-claw> xanarry, 用 Unity 吗
<iMadper> uname -a
<iMadper> Linux madtop 4.9.0-999-generic #201612192100 SMP Tue Dec 20 02:03:18 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<onlylove> iMadper: 我也可以发这样的信息
<xanarry> 主要是有的字宽度不一样, 比如中文 '复', '门', 显示出来根本就不是正常的字体
<iMadper> onlylove: 我tm天天打包, 不用ubuntu用啥?
<xanarry> 是unity
<iMadper> xanarry: 哦, no豆腐字体的问题
<xanarry> 我没法截图给你们看
<mocking-claw> 怎么没法截图？
<iMadper> xanarry: 不用截图, 门字那个点变成竖线跑中间了是吧?
<xanarry> 对对对
<mocking-claw> 哈我知道了
<iMadper> xanarry: 我找找怎么解决, 忘了改哪个文件了
<xanarry> 复 变窄了
<onlylove> 就这点破事情
<xanarry> 看着实在别扭, 在代码中的也这样显示
<xanarry> 有什么解决方案吗
<xanarry> uname -a
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • Linux编译服务器咨询  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482255 各位,我是个新手,最近接到公司任务,搭建一个服务器用于方便同事编译,当前我们都是用退下来的旧电脑做的服务器,系统是 12.04桌面版,编译程序基本都是20分钟+,这次老板同意给我们换个好点的服务
<^k^>  ─> 器,大致配置如下 CPU: Inter E5-2680 x 2 内存: 2400M 64G 硬盘: 12T RAID5 剩下就不列举了 想问下, 12 …
<xanarry> 找到改哪个文件了吗   <iMadper>
<onlylove> tmd垃圾t430，连个sysrq键都没
<mocking-claw> 哇
<iMadper> xanarry: 找到了
<iMadper> xanarry: /etc/fonts/conf.avail/64-language-selector-prefer.conf
<iMadper> xanarry: 7:                      <family>Noto Sans CJK JP</family>
<iMadper> 8:                      <family>Noto Sans CJK SC</family>
<iMadper> 9:                      <family>Noto Sans CJK TC</family>
<iMadper> xanarry: 你把CJK SC放到CJK JP前面就行了
<iMadper> xanarry: 然后重启
<iMadper> xanarry: 一切都好了
<xanarry> iMadper:我赶紧试试
<iMadper> xanarry: 以及, 不要催我啊
<iMadper> xanarry: 我老板都不催我
<iMadper> mocking-claw: 我本来想弄个网站, 叫做ubuntuworkarounds
<xanarry> iMadper:第一次使用IRC, 谢谢啊
<iMadper> mocking-claw: 把平日里遇到的各种ubuntu问题的解决办法都记录上去
<mocking-claw> iMadper, lol
<iMadper> mocking-claw: 毕竟ubuntu坑多
<xanarry> 我平时遇到的问题是记到一个文件文件里面的
<xanarry> 文本
<mocking-claw> iMadper, 敢跟 openSUSE 比吗？
<iMadper> xanarry: 我没这好习惯. 我都是记在脑子里. 忘了就重新找...
<iMadper> mocking-claw: lol~
<xanarry> 我重启一下电脑, 看看生效没
<xanarry_> iMadper:字体搞定了
<onlylove> ubuntu默认languagesupport包装不全的毛病到现在没改，真是呵呵
<onlylove> Madper|AAAFFFKKK: 打包的，你整天用，什么时候默认language support包给装全啊
<xanarry_> 有人知道搜狗输入法怎么设置在输入中文时也使用英文符号吗, 要默认就是 , 以前设置里面有这个选项, 现在没看到了
<mocking-claw> xanarry_, 切换成半角
<onlylove> mocking-claw: 英文，英文，和半角没有半毛关系
<onlylove> mocking-claw: 就算半角，中文和英文也是有区别的
<onlylove> mocking-claw: 最典型的，就是句号
<xanarry_> 好像好真行, 我试了一下 我一直去找设置去了
<mocking-claw> onlylove, 那怎么切换？
<onlylove> mocking-claw: 我都是且英文输入的，天知道怎么换，就按下shift的事情
<onlylove> mocking-claw: 还有，中文用英文标点你不觉得别扭么，我都是想办法改回来
<mocking-claw> onlylove, 所以我不用啊
<onlylove> mocking-claw: 我记得有热键可以配置来着，好像是ctrl+.
<xanarry_> 我竟然一直都是这样用, 中文用英文符号再补一发空格
<mocking-claw> onlylove, 怼我有什么用，怼那个用「英文字符」的去ˊ_>ˋ
<xanarry_> Ctrl+.也能调整
<onlylove> mocking-claw: 也对
<jack> 感谢大神，知道了一个小窍门
<onlylove> xanarry_: 你TM打中文用英文标点，你不别扭？
<onlylove> jack: 毛小窍门，你用windows输入法，也是这么切换的
<xanarry_> 一点不别扭, 习惯而已
<onlylove> 你这习惯写论文会被老师批评的
<mocking-claw> onlylove, 大神厉害啊，我都是鼠标点击找的
<memyself> http://item.jd.com/1580656.html?jd_pop=e66b4994-b34c-4f51-a2eb-035455089356&abt=3#none
<ubrl> memyself: ⇪ 【创新Sound Blaster X7】创新（Creative）SoundBlaster X7 发烧级 HiFi声霸卡 专业高清 金属银【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东
<xanarry_> 用中中文符号有时不小心就吧中文符号打到代码中去了, 然后我就有在只用英文符号的习惯
<jack> 从来没切换过，也是换英文后加空格，ctrl+. 我还是第一次知道
<memyself> 这个声卡，linux能用吗？
<onlylove> mocking-claw: 因为懒得找设置，还有切换全半角，应该是shift+空格，如果我没记错
<onlylove> xanarry_: 用英文写注释
<mocking-claw> onlylove, 切换全半角这个，我倒是在windows下误触过
<jack> linux用 fcitx，有时候内存占用超大，达到几个G，请问这可能是什么原因啊？
<mocking-claw> onlylove, 然而 fcitx 的快捷键不是这个
<onlylove> mocking-claw: 是不是的，我才不管，反正可以改
<xanarry_> onlylove:正在朝这个方向发展
<mocking-claw> ˊ_>ˋ
<jack> fcitx + sunpinyin, 可以用这个快捷键.
<xanarry_> onlylove:其实我觉频繁切换输入法还麻烦
<onlylove> mocking-claw: 而且我用fcitx的时候还真没遇到全角的时候，不知道为什么，可能就是热键的问题
<onlylove> xanarry_: default中文输入法，shift切换中英文
<mocking-claw> xanarry_, 卸载掉输入法，一了百了
<onlylove> xanarry_: 你要是还不习惯，就和我一样，写代码的机器不装中文
<mocking-claw> 写代码为啥要加中文啊！
<onlylove> xanarry_: ubuntu默认语言包装的不全，所以显示中文很奇怪，你要把简体中文的包装全了，可能就没有你那个字体问题了，当然我只是推测，因为我没装中文的机器上显示中文也那样
<xanarry_> 你门都666, 我只用一个机器啊, 中文还是必须的比如发个邮件, 现在聊天
<onlylove> mocking-claw: 国内代码用中文注释，怕英文不好的看不懂
<onlylove> mocking-claw: 你看百度的网页代码，都中文的
<xanarry_> onlylove:我装全了的, 还是有问题, 我系统是用的英文, 但是我还是把中文语言包装全了的, 怕可能会用到
<jack> Ubuntu 16.04，中文输入法还是用得很揪心，ibus, fcitx 折腾几个来回，总还是有问题
<mocking-claw> onlylove, 我不写注释（迫真
<mocking-claw> onlylove, 因为别人也不看我的代码lol
<onlylove> xanarry_: 那就不知道了，因为我装全了languagesupport没有你那个问题，当然，你要仔细研究，就去研究fontconfig
<xanarry_> 我现在这英文水平, 复杂的注释还是只有中文才能表清
<onlylove> xanarry_: 什么tweak什么的，随时可能挂掉，但是fontconfig这样的，总会有点用
<mocking-claw> 输入法都开机可用了，搞不懂为啥还有人有问题
<xanarry_> onlylove: 改完fontconfig就可以了
<memyself> http://item.jd.com/1580656.html?jd_pop=e66b4994-b34c-4f51-a2eb-035455089356&abt=3#none
<mocking-claw> 愉快的午饭时间到了呢
<onlylove> memyself: 别发了，坐等评测
<onlylove> memyself: 因为不知道这个卡用的什么芯片，是不是在支持列表里面
<memyself> onlylove: 谢谢！能用就败一个，不能用就算了。
<xanarry_> 我要去吃饭了, 高兴 高兴
<onlylove> memyself: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8vfoyS7onHE
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Sound Blaster X7 on Linux Mint 15 With 2.1 Speakers - YouTube
<onlylove> memyself: The Sound Blaster X7 is not officially supported on Linux.
<onlylove> memyself: 5.1 channel speakers may not work
<onlylove> memyself: 大概意思就是，能用，但是可能有毛病
<onlylove> memyself: 笔记本？如果是台式机，没必要买外置卡吧？
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • ubuntu 16.04 LTS 中自带的R.3.2.3如何升级  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482257 我需要安装一个包，bioconductor中的，总是提醒我R版本太低，所以怎么都安装不上，可是16.04 提示R-3.2.3已经最新了，我想把它完全卸载，安装最新版的R，怎么安装啊，菜鸟一个，搜到的
<^k^>  ─> 方法都用不了～ zz: 优子笑笑 — 2016-12-29 11:40
<jack> ubuntu 16.10 有人用吗，感觉怎样？
<onlylove> jack: 有啥感觉咋样，就那个样，从04年到现在，就没啥改善
<onlylove> jack: 还有，为了保证你愉快的使用体验，请使用lts版本，当然，你要是喜欢折腾，乐于尝新，当我没说
<memyself> onlylove：谢谢！主要是想连接多个设备。youtube看不了啊
<onlylove> memyself: 看不了啊……哦，忘了那个了……反正大概就那个意思吧，没有官方支持，请自己动手
<onlylove> memyself: 声卡买个能用的普通的就好，不是很懂你们玩hifi的
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • Linux系统管理  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482258 当Linux系统的超级块得到破坏时，应该如何修复？求解答 zz: 罩罩呀 — 2016-12-29 12:37
<onlylove> mocking-claw: 半小时就吃完了？微软餐厅效率真高
<mocking-claw> onlylove, 我吃得快啊
<Madper|AAAFFFKKK> mocking-claw: 羡慕有食堂的公司.
 * Madper 去煮味千
<mocking-claw> Madper, =__,=
<onlylove> mocking-claw: Madper 好像WFH，可以吃随便想吃的东西，什么时候想吃了就去吃
<onlylove> mocking-claw: 所以他为啥要羡慕你
<Madper> onlylove: 我想吃龙虾, 你觉得有吗?
<Madper> onlylove: 我现在只能自己煮面条吃
<onlylove> Madper: 去超市买咯
<Madper> onlylove: 不应该羡慕有食堂的人嘛?
<Madper> onlylove: 我这点儿工资, 买得起吗?
<mocking-claw> Madper, 买得起啊
<onlylove> Madper: 比我多
<Madper> mocking-claw: 买不起啊
<Madper> onlylove: 我养一家人啊
<onlylove> Madper: 你媳妇不赚钱么
<onlylove> Madper: 还是你爸妈没退休
<Madper> onlylove: 你看我这个月光化妆品就给我老妈和妹子还有丈母娘买了多少钱的?
<Madper> onlylove: 她赚得是自己的零花钱啊
<onlylove> Madper: 你这叫养活？
<Madper> onlylove: 我赚得是养家户口的钱啊
<Madper> onlylove: 对啊, 我这不叫养活?
<mocking-claw> :-/
<onlylove> Madper: 你家养家糊口都买化妆品的
<Madper> onlylove: 化妆品/护肤品, 不是生活必需品????     cc mocking-claw
<mocking-claw> Madper, 化妆品买了多少钱的？
<Madper> mocking-claw: 这个月买了快两千的吧. 相当于我半个月工资了啊
<mocking-claw> Madper, 不真诚啊
<Madper> mocking-claw: 主要是穷啊
<onlylove> Madper: 怎么也的一个月工资
<onlylove> Madper: 不真诚
<Madper> onlylove: 我家面粉, 大米, 肉类都是我买的啊. 不算是养家糊口?
<onlylove> Madper: 这些算，化妆品不算
<Madper> mocking-claw: 护肤品不算生活必需品嘛?
<onlylove> Madper: 不吃东西会死，不用化妆品会死否
<Madper> onlylove: 我觉得肉类也算生活必需品啊, 但是不吃肉不会死
<Madper> onlylove: 我家网络也是必需品啊. 但是没网也不会死
<onlylove> Madper: 你看救灾的时候，谁去捐化妆品了
<Madper> onlylove: 虽然没有捐化妆品, 但是捐钱了啊. 钱又变成了郭美美的包包和化妆品了啊.
<mocking-claw> http://bithkex.com/bitex/archives/7f467d4e70cc44d532fe453c2d3923e5
<ubrl> mocking-claw: ⇪ 英勇!中国留学生枪击三名美国犯罪分子,或击毙一人 | 比特港股新闻大数据
<mocking-claw> 卧槽，要是老子，死都不读书了，保命要紧
<Madper> onlylove: 所以, 实际上算是捐钱了
<onlylove> Madper: 继续狡辩
<Madper> mocking-claw: 霰弹枪好用啊
<Madper> mocking-claw: 近距离一枪一个
<Madper> mocking-claw: 早些年美军在东南亚战场必备啊
<mocking-claw> Madper, 继续往下看
<mocking-claw> Madper, 感觉这事西斯疾控
<Madper> mocking-claw: 好屌
<mocking-claw> Madper, 还是得有枪
<Madper> mocking-claw: 普通手枪/步枪都不行
<Madper> mocking-claw: 就得霰弹枪
<Madper> mocking-claw: 对抗普通暴徒的完美武器
<mocking-claw> Madper, 手枪步枪还得训练的人用，普通人用基本上砰砰出去基本上是得靠瞎蒙
<Madper> mocking-claw: 恩. 尤其是移动目标, 根本打不中
<mocking-claw> Madper, 我大天朝的砖头丢出去也能砸俩啊（滑稽
<Madper> mocking-claw: 对方没武器的时候, 可以啊
<Madper> mocking-claw: 但是搬砖舍不得扔出去啊, 还留着近战肉搏的时候排脸呢
 * Madper cn2好, cn2棒
<yunfan> mocking-claw: 买个 泰瑟枪 使用维护方便 又不受管制
<mocking-claw> yunfan, 搜索了一下，原来那个中二得很的枪叫泰瑟啊
<yunfan> mocking-claw: 管用就好
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/694.html 无奈  :     为什么总有干不完的家务活?妻子对丈夫埋怨到。没有办法,你又不让我再娶一个。丈夫答到。
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu中文衍生版 • 有谁知道 tor是有什么用吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482259 有谁知道 tor是有什么用吗？ zz: cramming5 — 2016-12-29 15:41
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 求教各位大神如何关闭光盘挂载信息框  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482260 当光驱放入空白光盘，系统会弹出一个“ 不能挂载 空白BD-R光盘 位置已挂载 ”的系统信息提示框，如何能关闭这个消息提示，以后不再弹出来呢？求教各路大神。。。 窗口.jpg
<^k^>  ─> zz: huangyuanyang — 2016-12-29 17:13
<^k^> 新  数据库管理 • ubuntu16 oracle11g ./runInstaller  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482261 http://blog.csdn.net/u010286751/article ... s/51975741 按照这个教程 进入database文件夹，为runInstaller文件赋予可执行权限 ./runInstaller 提示 在 bin/java 中未找到 Java 运行时环境。 安装 JRE 依然提示 提示 在 bin/jav
<^k^>  ─> a 中未找到 Java 运行时环境。 zz: 7猫. — 2016-12-29 17:24
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 要钱还是要命 : 一流浪汉行夜路,被一强盗拦下,抢匪晃着旨首喝道:"要钱还是要命。"流浪汉想,我自己一条命都养不活,再要一条命干嘛,不如要点钱实在,于是对抢匪说道:"还是要钱吧。"
<mour> 。。。
<mour> 不好笑
<FishOneeyed> 我今天来这么早，还是没人说话
<FishOneeyed> 来个人吧
<Madper> ...
<Madper> FishOneeyed: 这都几点了,
<Madper> FishOneeyed: 都要谁了
<Madper> 睡了
<FishOneeyed> Madper: 很多人不睡觉的
<zwindl> FishOneeyed: 你去英文频道一堆不睡觉的
<mour> 难得
<mour> 有人
<mour> 出来聊聊
<Madper> ...
<zwindl> Madper: 是时候亮车牌了 :)
<Madper> zwindl: tek-071
<zwindl> Madper: 别…我下车了，你这个坏司机
<zwindl> Madper: 把那两个不睡觉的拉上车
<Madper> zwindl: 这个是正常的
<Madper> zwindl: 一会儿给他们俩推荐uram系列
<zwindl> Madper: :)
<Madper> zwindl: 今天不开灵车了
<zwindl> 老司机就是老司机
<Madper> zwindl: 符合你的口味?
<zwindl> Madper: 我还没看呢，楼下暖气爆了，现在屋里一股臭味，没心情
<Madper> zwindl: 有尸臭啊, 那你适合看uram-002, 气愤好
<zwindl> Madper: 再见
<Madper> zwindl: 哦
<zwindl> 哪里可以举报黑车司机
<zwindl> 窝要举报
<Madper> zwindl: 不知道诶. 我是北京户口 + 北京车牌, 合法运营
<zwindl> Madper: Orz
 * Madper 感谢党, 感谢国家
<^k^> 新  东北校区 • 哈尔滨工程大学群  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482262 我工程学子向来低调，可是过于低调不利于交流，在下建了一个群，欢迎毕业的前辈和同学加入。此群会严格管理只用于学习，交流。加群时请认真填写加群理由，谢谢！ HEU_Ubuntu 群号：498685325 zz: Hdongdong
<^k^>  ─> — 2016-12-29 22:00
 * ubrl 2.6.32-042stab120.16 #1 SMP Tue Dec 13 20:58:28 MSK 2016 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS ruby 1.9.3p484 (2013-11-22 revision 43786) [i686-linux] 
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • 如何把分散的镜像文件映射为一个loop设备?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482264 如何把分散的镜像文件映射为一个loop设备? 具体需求: 由于被损坏分区太大,当时把被损坏分区分两段用dd写到不同分区 由于被损坏的分区太大,不想因合并镜像分卷耗费大量时间 zz
<^k^>  ─> : 科学之子 — 2016-12-29 22:50
#ubuntu-cn 2016-12-30
<xanarry> 上午好呀, 大家
<xanarry> anybody
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 好玩就是啦 : 某某某我昨天梦到你,（这时他说你梦到我什么拉）,我说我梦到你拿着一把菜刀在大街上追一只猪。这时住跑到了一个死胡同里,它跪下来说,（他说快说,说什么啊）它说本是同根生相煎何太急。
<^k^> 新  Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 输入法崩溃  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482265 装了个搜狗，感觉不好用，卸掉之后导致之前的fcitx都出现bug了，一切换到拼音输入字母fcitx就闪退，手工启动都一样，次数多了，整个界面就卡住了 zz: kuaihuo — 2016-12-30 8:56
<cc> 安徽
<cc> 啊哈
<cc>  http://tinyurl.com/sq-zhs2 打不开的！
<ubrl> cc: ⇪ 取标题 404 Not Found
<nano> 大伙好啊
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • shell怎么读取网页内容  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482267 shell怎么读取网页内容比如一个mrtg的网页。打开这个mrtg的url以后。会显示很多设备名。怎么提取出这些设备的名字 zz: 慢慢cmy — 2016-12-30 11:36
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • shell程序的应用  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482268 我想编写一个shell程序来检测位置参数个数，下面是我的程序。 $cat ex2 #bin/bash #if no arguments, then listing the current directory #otherwise,listing each subdirectory if test $#=0 then ls else for i do ls -l $i|grep '∧d'
<^k^>  ─> done 执行的结果不正确，请大神指教 zz: 忽然之间ch — 2016-12-30 11:43
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu是不是无法连接锐捷smp无线网关？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482269 单位用的是锐捷802.1X无线网络认证，不需要客户端，只用用户名和密码的那种，PEAP windows系统可以连接，但是，同样的用户名和密码，包括认证方式都是一样的，ubuntu下
<^k^>  ─> 就是不能连接。 咨询了技术人员，技术人员反映，锐捷的这种认证方式目前不支持linux系 …
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 开goanent访问谷歌,显示您的连接不是私密连接,怎么破?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482270 开goanent访问谷歌,显示您的连接不是私密连接,怎么破? 证书重新导入过了,木有用啊,反而之前还有继续不安全连接可以进去,现在反而没有了. ------------------------------
<^k^>  ─> ------------------------------------------- 您的连接不是私密连接 攻击者可能会试图从support.google. …
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • 乌班图系统可以上12306网站抢票吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482271 如题。 不知是12306网站的问题还是电脑系统问题，打开页面慢死了！ zz: jinsir — 2016-12-30 14:33
<ice_walk> 给我朋友有谁在mac下用docker?有个问题咨询下
<gameguard> hi guys
<Ivan97> ice_walk 我在用
<ice_walk> @Ivan97 在macos宿主机同docker网络通讯时，默认是使用桥接模式吗？怎么见不到172.17.0.1的网络设备?
<Ivan97> ice_walk 私
<gameguard> docker 用的是私有网络  并且IP是固定的
<gameguard> @
<ice_walk> @gameguard ？什么意思？
<^k^> 新  其它类软件 • fcitx无法在kwrite下输入中文  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482273 系统是opensuse 42.2，系统刚安装上，但是装上fcitx后，在firefox和liboffice下都能用，但是在kwrite下不能输中文，用ctrl+space没有反映。 求助。谢谢。 zz: peishenfei2 — 2016-12-30 16:15
<memyself> 如何选择kernel？是linux-generic，还是linux-generic-lts-trusty等？
<memyself> 还是别的？
<memyself> 已解决。谢谢
<^k^> 新  编译或打包 • 编译最新版ffmpeg需要把系统自带的旧版卸载吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482274 系统是16.04.1, 64bit.准备编译安装mpv 0.23，它要求ffmpeg3.2.2,因系统已经自带了2.8.10, 请问需要先卸载旧版吗？谢谢。 zz: dfsr — 2016-12-30 18:02
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 适合win10系统的虚拟机  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482275 上Linux实训，急需适合win10安装的虚拟机。最好能给一个安装包 zz: Linzi0305 — 2016-12-30 18:30
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 连接vpnc仍然无法访问部分网站  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482279 使用vpnc与openconnect仍然无法打开google,fb,twitter, 但是部分网站又可以打开比如pornhub, 排除是网络商的问题(iphone上连接后可访问google). 请问如何找到原因? traceroute? zz: 跑不死 — 2016-12-30 19:34
<yuyongxr> 人
<yuyongxr> ......
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 求助～vim下写程序的文件存档问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482280 刚找人安装了Ubuntu16.04,老师让在vim下写程序，好多小程序比较乱，不知道怎么存放，杂乱无序，每次写完一个小程序，文档里会有一个方形的打不开的小文件，点击右键出
#ubuntu-cn 2016-12-31
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • BCM43142无线网卡驱动无法安装  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482281 网络接口配置信息： Code: eric@Kafka:~$ ifconfig eno1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr d0:bf:9c:8f:9c:71            inet addr:172.25.142.171  Bcast:172.25.143.255  Mask:255.255.240.0           inet6 addr: 2001
<^k^>  ─> :250:5409:100::1b:441/128 Scope:Global           inet6 addr: fe80::1b2:6875:63ac:5df2/64 Scope:Link         …
<f3ngt1ng> deal all , I have installed ibus referred url http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/IBus
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 取标题 invalid byte sequence in UTF-8
<f3ngt1ng> but I can't use ibus, when i use /usr/lib/ibus/ibus-setup-sunpinyin, the error ouccerd,referred url:.com/23714768/
<f3ngt1ng> can you help me?
<f3ngt1ng> sorry, the url is http://paste.ubuntu.com/23714768/
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu 16.04 wifi热点无法被搜索  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482282 1.尝试使用ubuntu自带的方法创建wifi [img]/home/eric/Pictures/Screenshot%20from%202016-12-31%2011-00-47.png[/img] 电脑上显示设置成功但是手机无法搜索 3.之后尝试直接add一个新wifi /home/eric/Pictures/Scr
<^k^>  ─> eenshot from 2016-12-31 11-10-47.png 再出出现错误 /home/eric/Pictures/Screenshot from 2016-12-31 11-12-18.png 3 …
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 彩B与黑B : 医院里,一群妇女正排除等候Ｂ超检查,一女护士在前面喊话:"请大家注意,彩Ｂ的在左边,黑Ｂ的在右边。" 话音刚落,站在最前面的一位妇女捞起自己的裙子问道:"医生,你看我这是什么Ｂ呀?" 护士忍俊不禁,瞪着那名妇女大声道:"你是个傻Ｂ！ "
<^k^> 新  Mint • Linux mint 突然没声音，昨晚睡觉前还好好的，今天起来看直播就声音卡顿  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482283 Code: Linux version 4.4.0-53-generic (buildd@lcy01-28) (gcc version 5.4.0 20160609 (Ubuntu 5.4.0-6ubuntu1~16.04.4) ) #74-Ubuntu SMP Fri Dec 2 15:59:10 UTC 2016 以上是内核版本 zz: 日升月恒 — 2016
<^k^>  ─> -12-31 14:44
<joyce-k> 最近没人讨论讨论吗？哈哈
<joyce-k> 好久没来了，都不知道怎么调戏机器人了
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 安装的虚拟机无法运行  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482284 图上显示的是什么问题？ zz: Linzi0305 — 2016-12-31 15:55
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • 关于无缝使用虚拟机的一个想法  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482285 virtualbox有无缝模式，如果将windows的状态栏隐藏起来，那么基本上就完全看不到到虚拟机了。 对于”无缝“,我觉得要做到几乎都查觉不出虚拟机的存在。也就是说，至少要能在主机上能
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • 关于无缝使用虚拟机的一个想法  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482285 virtualbox有无缝模式，如果将windows的状态栏隐藏起来，那么基本上就完全看不到到虚拟机了。 对于”无缝“,我觉得要做到几乎都查觉不出虚拟机的存在。也就是说，至少要能在主机上能
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 您好像是我的一孩子的父亲 : 超市里,一位年轻女人走到一个先生面前说:"不好意思,先生,我注意您好久了,因为我怎么看怎么觉得,您好像是我一孩子的父亲。""什么?怎么会！ "那位先生吓得睁大眼睛说:"我?不可能!""请别担心,我是幼儿园的女教师。"
 * f3ngt1ng laugh
<Madper> ...
<^k^> 新  Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 急救：如何恢复刚刚被误删除的文件？在tmpfs里  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482286 OS: Xubuntu 14.04.5 LTS 64-bit 问题： /tmp是挂载在tmpfs里面（内存里），但是在/tmp目录下有一些重要的数据文件不小心被rm命令误删除了，求如何恢复？ 用extundelete或ext3grep好像敲不
<luckiiii> Madper: 好久不见~
<Madper> luckiiii: 好久不见
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 16.04 LTS 64位 8g内存 只识别3.4G？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482291 如题，怎解？ zz: isaac0702 — 2017-01-01 1:33
#ubuntu-cn 2017-01-01
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • Linux下有什么输入法支持间接辅助码?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482292 Linux下有什么输入法支持间接辅助码? zz: 科学之子 — 2017-01-01 8:34
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 请教个服务器版双网卡的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482293 1、旧服务器，想架设个服务，2011年的，一切正常，刚换上SSD给这个服务器，联想万全 2、安装ubuntu服务器版，一切正常。但是，双千兆网卡一个DHCP正常，另一个网卡灯都不亮，
<^k^> 新  桌面特效 • 16.04 页面切换如何只显示ICON？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482294 Screenshot from 2017-01-01 08-47-18.png 刚装好的ubuntu 页面切换是只显示ICON的，特别好看！(现在想要达到这个效果需要 alt+` 然后再 alt+tab Screenshot from 2017-01-01 08-46-55.png 后来我用Unity改了一些设置（在里
<^k^>  ─> 面找不到修改切换效果的选项:c） 切换时会出现页面预览，看起来很乱！请问如何改回去 …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 辆车在逆行 : 老王行驶在高速公路上。夫人打他手机:老公,电视里刚说高速公路上有辆车在逆行,你要小心！老王:一辆?我看一百辆都不止.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 加布罗沃人的共同决定 : 所有加布罗沃人都决定以2月29日为自己的命名日。 因为这日子须经过4年才重复一次,可以省却许多应酬活动。再加上全市的人的命名日都在同一天,那谁也用不着请谁了。
<^k^> 新  Kubuntu • 求助：KDE Plasma 5.8如何设置面板为透明的啊？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482295 本人使用KDE Plasma 5.8.3，屏幕底栏面板如何设置透明效果啊？找了半天没有找到。因为设置桌面背景为某个图片后，底栏面板非透明效果，确实不协调，影响美观，但对我KDE还不熟悉，
<^k^>  ─> 没有找到设置的地方！谢谢！顺祝元旦快乐！ zz: cflo-ve — 2017-01-01 15:49
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 新人求助！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482296 本人刚配了电脑，配置如下。 CPU:I-6500 主板：技嘉z170 显卡：七彩虹1050TI。 问题描述：我用u盘安装Ubuntu16.04的时候选择试用进入，进入之后就一直停在那个界面不进去，等几分钟后就有对话框一直在闪，上
<^k^>  ─> 面写着Ubuntu has experienced an internal error。 遇到这种东西该肿么办？ zz: 一人一半。 — 2017-0 …
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 16.04有必要升级16.10  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482297 如题，新手望指教 zz: RMT — 2017-01-01 18:03
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • win10和Linux双系统下再安装凤凰系统后只能进凤凰系统和win10,无法进入debian  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482298 过程描述开始： 1.原是windows10系统和debian8.6，出于好奇下载并在windows系统上执行安装了phoenix OS； 2.安装完成后重启Phoenix grub只有凤凰和win10，没有d
<^k^>  ─> ebian； 3.后来在grub rescue重新进去debian的grub2引导界面（同样不显示凤凰，只有debian和window …
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • nmap扫描一下，如何关闭这些开放的端口？需要卸载什么？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482299 购买的VPS，预装了centos 6.5 64位，请问如何关闭如下不需要的几个端口 ssh和web保留 Quote: qiaomu@qiaomu-N75SL ~ $ nmap *.*.*.* Starting Nmap 6.47 ( http://nmap.org ) at 2017-01-01 19:3
<^k^>  ─> 0 CST Nmap scan report for ******* Host is up (0.31s latency). Not shown: 989 closed ports PORT STATE SERVICE 22/tcp …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • 恨不得把16.04给砸了..ssh一直不通  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482300 新装的16.04.. 1.apt-get install openssh-server,默认提示已经安装. 2.桥接网络可以互ping 用ssh工具连接,直接就连不通.也没什么提示,各个百度搜了都没用 怎么回事.? 你们有遇到吗? zz: Rikii — 2017-01-0
<^k^>  ─> 1 19:35
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • 恨不得把16.04给砸了..ssh一直不通  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482307 新装的16.04.. 1.apt-get install openssh-server,默认提示已经安装. 2.桥接网络可以互ping 用ssh工具连接,直接就连不通.也没什么提示,各个百度搜了都没用 怎么回事.? 你们有遇到吗? zz: Rikii — 2017-01-
<^k^>  ─> 01 19:36
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • 恨不得把16.04给砸了..ssh一直不通  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482308 新装的16.04.. 1.apt-get install openssh-server,默认提示已经安装. 2.桥接网络可以互ping 用ssh工具连接,直接就连不通.也没什么提示,各个百度搜了都没用 怎么回事.? 你们有遇到吗? zz: Rikii — 2017-01-
<^k^>  ─> 01 19:37
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 打狗 :     一只狗向一个农夫扑过去,农夫忍无可忍,用粪叉打死了这只发疯的狗,狗的主人告了农夫,要他赔偿损失。    "你要是,"法官说:"把叉子倒过来,用没有齿的那头,不就没有事了吗?"    农夫回答:"那倒是,法官先生,要是他的狗倒着向我扑过来,我会那样做的
<^k^>  ─> ！ "
<lvjesus0> 还有专门打中文·频道那
<lvjesus0> 很好
<^k^> 新  Python/Php/Perl • 如何使用python打印文件  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482311 系统是win7 1，我想要打印的大小是20cm✖30cm的纸张 2，关于打印的内容，比如我有两个变量是件数，价格，要将这两个变量的值 分别打印到15×18CM 16×18CM的位置 我现在有了解到用win32print可以调用打印
<^k^>  ─> 机，但是在排版问题上不清楚 zz: lzhp1501 — 2017-01-02 6:28
#ubuntu-cn 2017-12-25
<yunfan> sikao
<u0_a100> g
<u0_a100> \u,
<massimo32> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! nyddlsof: toxync11 Zesty_ M-mayli StarBrilliant ubrl \u labrador Kei_N NewCliCker xux1217` meiosis EtherNet HowIsItGoing dantmnf inara yunfan zzzboom[m] Wubbalubbadubdub popolon Azurewrath uuair fivesheep Ed2bno1[m] leo_song FJKong_ afeiop[m] frankyxhl lwj786[m] chsx
<massimo32> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! ddntuwyiss: Ed2bno1[m] uuair Zesty_ xux1217` ejy uuair_m toxync[m] Azurewrath zzzboom[m] mayli afeiop[m] Kei_N chsx StarBrilliant EtherNet ubrl BenjaminDeuter chemark[m] NewCliCker alexxxey HowIsItGoing popolon Wubbal
<massimo32> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! etxyixogmu: Wubbalubbadubdub ubot9 meiosis chemark[m] lwj786[m] EtherNet chsx HowIsItGoing inara syq StarBrilliant zzzboom[m] Kei_N yunfan labrador NewCliCker Taggnostr2 ubrl xux1217` ejy yloves roylez phoenixlzx uuair toxync11 leo_song BenjaminDe
<massimo32> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! cicktkx: Azurewrath HowIsItGoing ubot9 felixonmars toxync[m] Ed2bno1[m] roylez ubrl Zesty_ toxync11 mayli NewCliCker fivesheep happyaron alexxxey ejy phoenixlzx dantmnf uuair afeiop[m] darkwhite frankyxhl EtherNet inara Wubbalubbadubdub
<ubrl> massimo32:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<massimo32> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! zqbiatij: leo_song yunfan frankyxhl Ed2bno1[m] alexxxey afeiop[m] kingkong1ok Kei_N M-mayli felixonmars darkwhite ubot9 dantmnf NewCliCker xux1217` Wubbalubbadubdub ejy EtherNet chemark[m] FJKong_
<massimo32> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! namcivpn: Taggnostr2 mayli toxync[m] chsx leo_song ubrl Ed2bno1[m] uuair phoenixlzx felixonmars fivesheep frankyxhl yloves darkwhite xux1217` BenjaminDeuter NewCliCker \u uuair_m Zesty_ chemark[m] dantmnf afeiop[m] Et
<massimo32> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! ipzghe: felixonmars chsx popolon chemark[m] xux1217` Ed2bno1[m] lwj786[m] happyaron inara labrador mayli meiosis phoenixlzx Taggnostr2 zzzboom[m] ubrl uuair Zesty_ yunfan FJKong_ alexxxey M-mayli leo_song kingkong1ok syq ejy yloves toxync[m] Ether
<massimo32> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! xngmwfkx: toxync[m] yloves zzzboom[m] afeiop[m] Taggnostr2 Azurewrath ubrl Wubbalubbadubdub syq M-mayli uuair_m xux1217` Ed2bno1[m] toxync11 Kei_N dantmnf fivesheep ubot9 PowaBanga felixonmars ejy labrador lwj786[m] BenjaminDeuter uuair darkwhite popolon roylez Zesty
<ubrl> You're not a channel operator * need Op.
<massimo32> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER MAS!! IF YOU WANT JOIN A CELEBRATION THAT IS NIGGER FREE PLEASE JOIN #/JOIN RIGHT HERE ON THIS NETWORK!! ffrvkdms: StarBrilliant yloves kingkong1ok chemark[m] phoenixlzx NewCliCker labrador Ed2bno1[m] ejy Wubbalubbadubdub roylez zzzboom[m] yunfan afeiop[m] Kei_N uuair ubrl HowIsItGoing toxync[m] felixonmars \u
#ubuntu-cn 2017-12-26
<teamkiller> 好冷清
<leo_song> 被垃圾信息淹没，不知所措
<Noeru[m]> 有人吗
<ubrl> Noeru[m]:点点点.  14:13
<yunfan> 并没有
<king> timer
<king> "/join #ubuntu-cn
<king> code
<DevinKin> away
<DevinKin> \away
<ggb> 谢谢，问一下装在手机上的ubuntu如何使用
<ggb> 可以用来做什么？
<u0_a148> ok
#ubuntu-cn 2017-12-27
<kahsolt> wow
<kahsolt> help
<kahsolt> ... sorry the newbie is testing how to use irssi
<^{^> 大家好
<ubrl> ^{^:点点点.  16:16
<^{^> 能看到中文吗
#ubuntu-cn 2017-12-28
<harajuku> FJKong_: happyaron huntxu roylez  各位大佬好
<huntxu> harajuku: 大佬
<harajuku> huntxu: 啥时候入住啊?
<huntxu> harajuku: 母鸡
<harajuku> HowIsItGoing: 大佬你来了
<toxync11> [noonet@tox] 来了
<huntxu> 即使大佬都来了，这里也难再现往日荣光
<toxync11> [noonet@tox] 转我大KDE吧
<wlp2s0> ubuntu中文论坛打不开了
<wlp2s0_> 中文论坛打不开了，谁修修
#ubuntu-cn 2017-12-29
<Niac> morning
<riojz> good morning
<riojz> hello?
<ub> sdafads
<ub> any body here?
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • i7 8700K CPU 和 Z370主板 安装Ubuntu16.04后，图形界面非常卡的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486312 电脑配置是：i7 8700K CPU 和 Z370主板 安装Ubuntu16.04后，图形界面非常卡，是什么原因呢？ 没有独立显卡，会不会是不支持i7 8700K的集成显卡呢？ 已经使用inte
<^k^>  ─> l第三方驱动。 统计信息: 发表于 由 liye1320 — 2017-12-29 16:56
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.10 Artful Aardvark • 新人求助，困扰我一整天了，想知道怎样才能安装我想安装的，感谢了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486316 RESCUER-R720-15IKBN:~$ sudo apt-get install libprotobuf-dev libleveldb-dev libsnappy-dev libopencv-dev libhdf5-serial-dev protobuf-compiler 正在读取软件包列表... 完
<^k^>  ─> 成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 将会同时安装下列软件： debh …
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
#ubuntu-cn 2017-12-30
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 最近用uget下载百度云文件一直都无法下载  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486320 所有下载文件都变成图中所示的样子，反复强制下载也无法改善情况，只有通过替换链接才能偶尔重启下载，向各位求助一下如何解决 统计信息: 发表于 由 dioandJOJO — 2017-12-
<^k^>  ─> 30 9:42
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.10 Artful Aardvark • ubuntu 16.04 没有声音  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486321 刚安装完的时候是有声音的，可以听歌，看视频 前几天莫名其妙就没有声音了 去网上找了许多教程都是在pavucontrol下手 但是没有立即有成效，于是就关机了 但昨天开机发现声音有了，
<^k^>  ─> 以为就这么解决问题了 然后就是今天，开机发现声音又没了。。。不知道怎么回事？？ …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu错误报告 • 在gnome-flashback桌面下text entry无法显示ibus输入法  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486322 ubuntu 14.04，截止20171230已update＆upgrade到最近的软件包。 系统语言为English，Reginoal Formats为汉语（中国）。（也就是安装系统的时候语言选English，位置选Shanghai） 1.png 2.png 安
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<sikaolfs> 这么多年了，我胡汉三又回来了。
<GabielJason[m]> 😊
<sikaolfs> 遥想当年2009年。有人在这安利比特币。大家有没有痛哭一场？
<master> 哇，频道老人
<master> 长者
<GabielJason[m]> > 遥想当年2009年。有人在这安利比特币。大家有没有痛哭一场？
<GabielJason[m]> 2009年就有這軟件啊？那時候比特幣好像很便宜。不過我從來不玩。只是近年介紹說洗錢可用。轉移資產可用。
<ubrl> GabielJason[m]: /tmp/execpad-6e00b1864caa/source-6e00b1864caa:1:in `block in &lt;main&gt;': undefined local variable or method `遥想当年2009年。有人在这安利比特币。大家有没有痛哭一场？' for main:Object (NameError) from /tmp/execpad-6e00b1864caa/source-6e00b1864caa:1:in `call' from /tmp/execpad-6e00b1864caa/source-6e00b1864caa:1:in `&lt;main&gt;' =>
<GabielJason[m]> 額呢？為啥代碼裡有個block?
<sikaolfs> 记得有文本记录。要有心的话，可以去搜一下比特币这个关键字。有人在这里发了。没发来痛哭一场吧。
<sikaolfs> 我记得机器人是主动的抓这个文本，然后在那有个地方有记录的。现在我一时半会儿手机还搞不清楚在哪记住看文本？
<GabielJason[m]> 啊！那時候這軟件就如此厲害👍。。實在失敬。為啥沒流行啊！
<sikaolfs> lrc是非常老的软件。而且这个使用这个难度系数还是比较高的。
<sikaolfs> 现在一般是QQ啊，微信之类的。我也是今年突然突发奇想，回来看看。想知道那些人比特币当年买了。
<GabielJason[m]> 我在使用聊天軟件有一個斷層時期，最早用icq等。後來這個irc到底是什麼，現在也不懂。
<GabielJason[m]> 只是研究聊天軟件，tg,signal,discord...一個個試。
<master> 痛哭悲伤已是无用
<master> 不如研究什么会是下一个比特币
<GabielJason[m]> 但環球維基用了。IRC與QQ群鏈接，這個和telegram連到一起，很不容易。
<GabielJason[m]> 韓國聲明一個破產的比特幣公司，聲稱被朝鮮黑了。我很懷疑。
<October25> 怀疑什么？
<sikaolfs> 世界擅长甩锅的。智子疑邻本来就是天然的道理。
<October25> GabielJason[m]: 明天 irc 上会庆祝新年，记得再来哦
<sikaolfs> 背锅侠据说有几个特点。看起来足够强大，实际上的却只是表象。一般实际上是柿子拿软的捏。
<GabielJason[m]> 額，我沒涉及，所以了解很少。
<GabielJason[m]> 我懷疑他們自己作惡
<toxync11> [blank@tox] 。。。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 //i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M08/00/08/Cg-4WFI2sV-IDE1EAABkSq6fYZcAALrLAEDccsAAGRi889.jpg 三种青年看月食
#ubuntu-cn 2017-12-31
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<sikaolfs> 手机irc有没有很好的软件?我这个老是自己退出。
<master> riot.im
<sikaolfs> 真是没有办法。没有一个手机的irc可以长期挂机。回头看文字。
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 安装shadowsocksr-libev-master这个软件提示错误  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486323 错误如下 configure: error: OpenSSL header files not found. 我是下载了这个文件夹，然后安装需要configure make make install 我第一步configure的时候出现的错误 统计信息: 发表于 由 hnaaa — 2017
<^k^>  ─> -12-31 18:04
<^k^> 新  影音多媒体 • 求助ubuntu xrandr 设置 LVDS和HDMI全为off之后，电脑重启看不到原来的图形化界面了，屏幕一直在闪烁  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486324 求助各位大神，ubuntu xrandr 设置 LVDS和HDMI全为off之后，电脑重启看不到原来的图形化界面了，屏幕一直在闪烁 我想怎么恢复到
<^k^>  ─> 原来的状态啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 mayi_xiaochuan — 2017-12-31 18:42
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 //i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M08/00/08/Cg-4WFI2rXeII34eAAEWpfe4sMsAALrIAPohq0AARa9036.jpg 熊猫也卖萌
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 虚拟机安装成功，但无法登陆。。无端黑屏  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486325 ubuntu LTS虚拟机安装成功，显示了登陆界面(见附件)。但是鼠标单击屏幕，整个虚拟机窗口会黑屏。。然后点回控制台窗口时，又会回到登陆界面。。 网上搜索无果，是我笔记
<^k^>  ─> 本显卡的问题？ 求教...... 统计信息: 发表于 由 Linux-111 — 2017-12-31 21:11
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 虚拟机安装成功，但无法登陆。。无端黑屏  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486325 ubuntu LTS虚拟机安装成功，显示了登陆界面(见附件)。但是鼠标单击屏幕，整个虚拟机窗口会黑屏。。然后点回控制台窗口时，又会回到登陆界面。。 网上搜索无果，是我笔记
<^k^>  ─> 本显卡的问题？ 求教...... 统计信息: 发表于 由 Linux-111 — 2017-12-31 21:11
<master> grub选择Ubuntu系统后回车，就只剩下grub背景色的纯色画面了，一直无法启动
<master> 有什么排查思路吗？
<sikaolfs1> 启动盘安装？还是你自己造的？试试ctrl+alt+f2 能否进入bash模式？
<sikaolfs1> ctrl+alt+F7回到图形界面。ctrl+alt+f2进入命令行模式登陆。看看到底ubuntu启动没
<alexxxey> GRUB背景色和plymouth背景色一样
<alexxxey> 是不是？
<master> sikaolfs1: 是已经装好的系统，并非在安装过程中。某次重启就启动不了了。系统还没启动， ctrl alt f2  之类当然没用
<master> 其实ctrl alt fn的快捷键也是x的
<master> alexxxey: grub背景色是灰色的
<master> 我没见过灰色的Ubuntu启动画面
<alexxxey> master, GRUB按 e 编辑启动项 禁用plymouth
<alexxxey> 可能是去掉 splash 参数
<alexxxey> 再把 quiet参数也去掉 显示启动早期内核信息
<master> alexxxey: 我现在进入高级选项，选择了最近一个内核，回车启动
<master> 现在卡在"loading initial ramdisk"了
<master> 我记得我plymouth一直都是禁用的吧
<alexxxey> 具体我也不懂 不过试试用live cd启动重建一下initramfs
<alexxxey> chroot到本地硬盘， mount bind 几个目录 dev proc sys
<alexxxey> update-initramfs -u -k all
<alexxxey> 2018年了，我操
<alexxxey> 妈的
<sikaolfs1> https://jingyan.baidu.com/article/4ae03de3dbdac83eff9e6be0.html   使用最后的 sudo grub-install --boot-directory = 那部分修复一下。
<ubrl> ⇪ t: 当Ubuntu无法启动时，如何修复GRUB2_百度经验
<zwindl> 新年快乐
<sikaolfs1> 注意你安装的地方。
<sikaolfs1> 新年快乐。。。。我又老了一岁。。。
<sikaolfs1> 元旦快乐。
<sikaolfs1> 其实过什么圣诞，，，明明元旦才是最大的西方节日入侵。。。中国是过春节的。。。万恶的基督教。
<alexxxey> 使用公历之后自然就有公历新年的问题了
<sikaolfs1> 公历是基督计法。。。估计当时也嫌麻烦，所以用了老外的。因为选不清楚元年。
<sikaolfs1> 类似日本那样还继续保持中华传统年号的比较少。
<sikaolfs1> 要我说啊，应该改为5天轮回的工作制。。休息一天干4天。。。。一般人干工程连续3天，再多容易疲劳。7天的有点太长的周期，也许适合农业游牧时代、工业时代可能不适合。
<sikaolfs1> 立法的话。。。等无产阶级主导改写历史时，就选择十月革命做为元年。统一计年。。。
<master> 从恢复模式进去，能进了
<master> 做一休四。。。想得真美
<sikaolfs1> 我是说一周7天这种制度是农业时代的，跟工业时代和信息时代不同。人连续做三天效率是最高的。再多会出事故或者差错的。
<master> 农业时代哪来的一周7天。。。
<master> 天天干哇
<master> 哪有休息
<sikaolfs1> 干脆改为一周5天。一天休息，一天统一思想开会，计划安排，收心之类的。连续3天做工程或者项目。
<master> 首先从小到大8x5工作的人，在我眼里就只有公务员
<sikaolfs1> 没读上帝7天创造世界嘛？基督教的安排。可能农业时代真有它的合理性
<master> 其他都是超出这个时间
<alexxxey> 人家上帝是做6休1
<alexxxey> 记着是这样？
<master> 我现在羡慕做五休二了
<master> 有规律
<master> 我动不动半夜干活
<sikaolfs1> 嗯。我觉得要改变。改为5天一轮，做4休1
<master> 从白天干到晚上再干到白天
<master> 累死累活
<master> 干到半夜3点回家睡一下，10点继续干活
<sikaolfs1> 这个嘛！没办法，阶级社会嘛。得等公有制社会主义社会建立后才有可能变。
<sikaolfs1> 我建议这里的程序员们多关注一下财经理财。。。可以说一个人是否有钱跟他理财绝对有关。多读些经济的书。。。整个社会的模型是  金融在顶层，中间是技术，最低下是劳动。
<sikaolfs1> 我有部分资料给大家提供一个入门。。。。商品货币化机制下，最终必然形成金融寡头的机制。
<alexxxey> 我对这些很感兴趣
<alexxxey> 以前忽视了
<sikaolfs1> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26293970/
<sikaolfs1> 里面有我写的资料。大家多看看。
<sikaolfs1> 千万别成为埋头拉车的老黄牛，最后还被宰了吃
<sikaolfs1> 我是从粮食入手研究经济的。悟通了商品货币化机制。。。现在正在搞明白金融寡头的形成理论机制！
<master> 以后信息化时代，信息在最顶上啦
<sikaolfs1> 不不不，资本主义的规律不会变的。你看过我写的那些后就知道了。
<sikaolfs1> 资本一定在最上头。
<master> 但是资本主义本身会被取代啊
<master> 以后就是号称社会主义
<sikaolfs1> 请问你的有生之年能否看到？
<master> 实际上是传统（红色）政治权贵和互联网新贵结合
<sikaolfs1> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26293970/    我贴在里面了。
<master> 说是社会主义已经实现，由于信息化发展计划经济已经可以实施了
<sikaolfs1> 资本主义，封建主义，奴隶主义等社会里,人民为啥会出现朱门酒肉臭，路有冻死骨？就是因为剥夺产生的。今天我们详细介绍一下商品货币化的剥夺方式。因为这是现实社会里常见现象！必须让大家了解！
<sikaolfs1> 首先人类劳动，获得了各种消费品。。。假设这个时候人类手里的货币跟 自己的劳动产品等值。
<sikaolfs1> 人民这个时候就根据自己的喜爱进行消费。。。因为货币充足，他们一般更容易选择享受性消费 酒，肉等等需要消耗粮食的产品。。
<sikaolfs1> 这样因为粮食人均产量没有到达3吨。。。所以实际是无法满足群众挤压其他消费，更多选择吃。。。。这个时候货架上的货就被买空！。。。
<sikaolfs1> 在资本主义体系下。。由于各个定价主体分散。。。很多商人发现货很快卖光，还有不少人等待想买到。。这个时候他们就提高价格。。。。在价格没提到位前。。始终有人没买到货！。。。提价的过程中实际就挤压了群众手里的货币购买力。。。这个时候商品才开始真正的无法被买光！。。。。这就是资本主义体系下发生的情况
<^k^> sikaolfs1:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<master> 实际上还是金字塔结构，只是统治方式改变
<sikaolfs1> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26293970/    自己看吧，我不赶刷屏了，免得被替
<sikaolfs1> 简单的讲，上述机制保证了物资的收敛性。。。。然后钞票是印出来的。国家每年都超发货币。。。所以多余的货币集中在少数人手里出现在金融市场上。。。金融市场这个赌场里的资金越来越大。。。。因为2017年国家m2增加9%。。。也就是说注水了9%
<sikaolfs1> 30年里平均每年m2超发21%
<sikaolfs1> 今年还算少的。
<Ayuni_415> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ A DISCUSSION IS GOING ON ABOUT TO TO RE-ENSLAVE NIGGERS IN #/JOIN IF THIS GETS YOUR DICK HARD JOIN IN (MESSAGE VAP0R FOR HELP) piwemdbym: ^k^ leo_song Chobits ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<Ayuni_415> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ A DISCUSSION IS GOING ON ABOUT TO TO RE-ENSLAVE NIGGERS IN #/JOIN IF THIS GETS YOUR DICK HARD JOIN IN (MESSAGE VAP0R FOR HELP) vfquv: LiuWeiHua[m] inara yloves ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<Ayuni_415> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ A DISCUSSION IS GOING ON ABOUT TO TO RE-ENSLAVE NIGGERS IN #/JOIN IF THIS GETS YOUR DICK HARD JOIN IN (MESSAGE VAP0R FOR HELP) xmuvk: chihchun_afk lwj786[m] LiuWeiHua[m] ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<Ayuni_415> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ A DISCUSSION IS GOING ON ABOUT TO TO RE-ENSLAVE NIGGERS IN #/JOIN IF THIS GETS YOUR DICK HARD JOIN IN (MESSAGE VAP0R FOR HELP) gowbkurofa: EtherNet felixonmars CyrusYzGTt ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<Ayuni_415> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ A DISCUSSION IS GOING ON ABOUT TO TO RE-ENSLAVE NIGGERS IN #/JOIN IF THIS GETS YOUR DICK HARD JOIN IN (MESSAGE VAP0R FOR HELP) nfufjqtq: chenshaoju recursion[m] exc3pt1on ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<Ayuni_415> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ A DISCUSSION IS GOING ON ABOUT TO TO RE-ENSLAVE NIGGERS IN #/JOIN IF THIS GETS YOUR DICK HARD JOIN IN (MESSAGE VAP0R FOR HELP) vesvos: meiosis kingkong1ok CyrusYzGTt â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–
<Ayuni_415> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ A DISCUSSION IS GOING ON ABOUT TO TO RE-ENSLAVE NIGGERS IN #/JOIN IF THIS GETS YOUR DICK HARD JOIN IN (MESSAGE VAP0R FOR HELP) snxncfmvu: ubrl labrador meiosis ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<Ayuni_415> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ A DISCUSSION IS GOING ON ABOUT TO TO RE-ENSLAVE NIGGERS IN #/JOIN IF THIS GETS YOUR DICK HARD JOIN IN (MESSAGE VAP0R FOR HELP) lzsqynvrra: toxync11 recursion[m] felixonmars ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<Ayuni_415> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ A DISCUSSION IS GOING ON ABOUT TO TO RE-ENSLAVE NIGGERS IN #/JOIN IF THIS GETS YOUR DICK HARD JOIN IN (MESSAGE VAP0R FOR HELP) tfsilswux: labrador ubrl uuair ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<Ayuni_415> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ A DISCUSSION IS GOING ON ABOUT TO TO RE-ENSLAVE NIGGERS IN #/JOIN IF THIS GETS YOUR DICK HARD JOIN IN (MESSAGE VAP0R FOR HELP) zxdpsxxyhx: syq Zesty_ master â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â
<Ayuni_415> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ A DISCUSSION IS GOING ON ABOUT TO TO RE-ENSLAVE NIGGERS IN #/JOIN IF THIS GETS YOUR DICK HARD JOIN IN (MESSAGE VAP0R FOR HELP) cotvil: Kei_N master GabielJason[m] ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<Ayuni_415> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ A DISCUSSION IS GOING ON ABOUT TO TO RE-ENSLAVE NIGGERS IN #/JOIN IF THIS GETS YOUR DICK HARD JOIN IN (MESSAGE VAP0R FOR HELP) nbkqg: Chobits ubot9 afeiop[m] ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<^k^> Ayuni_415:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^> 新  Python/Php/Perl • 有啥靠谱(正确朗读)又稳定(长期不被X)的英文TTS?(日语的也需要)  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486327 有啥靠谱(正确朗读)又稳定(长期不被X)的英文TTS?(日语的也需要) 比如"I beg your pardon" 谷歌的英语TTS貌似发音正常 但百度的发音,"your"发音直接省略了? 统计信息:
<^k^>  ─> 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2018-01-01 6:26
#ubuntu-cn 2018-12-24
<peet> j
#ubuntu-cn 2018-12-26
 * FishOneEyed 有人没有
#ubuntu-cn 2018-12-28
<adam8157> anyone here?
#ubuntu-cn 2018-12-29
<kaio[m]> hi
<ubrl> kaio[m]:点点点.  14:27
<kaio[m]> ubrl: bot?
<ubrl> kaio[m], 休息一下..  14:28
<kingkongmok> en ...
#ubuntu-cn 2019-12-25
<cangriot[m]> Riot can screenshots, like the Chinese QQ screenshots are very good
#ubuntu-cn 2019-12-26
<sumic> hi
<sumic> all
<sumic> 各位大佬，要安装libodbc1发现和deepin-wine冲突有木有两全其美的解决方案？
<sumic> sudo apt install libodbc1                                                                                                                            100 ↵Reading package lists... DoneBuilding dependency tree       Reading state information... DoneSuggested packages:  msodbcsql17 unixodbc-binThe following packages will be REMOVED:
<sumic> deepin-libwine:i386 deepin-wine deepin-wine32:i386 deepin-wine32-preloader:i386 deepin.com.qq.im:i386 deepin.com.wechat:i386 libodbc1:i386The following NEW packages will be installed:  libodbc1
<sumic> Suggested packages:  msodbcsql17 unixodbc-bin
<sumic> The following packages will be REMOVED:  deepin-libwine:i386 deepin-wine deepin-wine32:i386 deepin-wine32-preloader:i386 deepin.com.qq.im:i386 deepin.com.wechat:i386 libodbc1:i386
<vyyx1> :)
<vyyx> :)
<FishOneeyed> 这里越来越冷清.
<FishOneeyed> 的确越来越
#ubuntu-cn 2019-12-27
<bboysoul> 考古
<zczheng> 范德萨
<FishOneeyed> 还是这么冷清
#ubuntu-cn 2019-12-29
<oneju> 有点安静
<oneju> -_-
<FishOneeyed> 我来的太晚了
<FishOneeyed> hello
